# MTB-Team-Eisbären, Biketreffs in und um Frankfurt/Hanau/Kreis Offenbach



## Erdi01 (28. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Ihr da draußen im Rhein-Main-Gebiet   

 fahrt Ihr immer alleine umher ?
 wisst nicht wo es lang geht ?
 wollt neue Strecken und Reviere kennen lernen ?
 oder wollt anderen Eure Strecken und Reviere zeigen ?
 fehlt Euch die Motivation über den Herbst/Winter ?
 oder wollt Ihr im Team bei Rennen und Marathons starten ?
 oder vielleicht einfach nur gemeinsam Touren ?

*Dann seid Ihr beim MTB-Team Die Eisbären Herzlich Willkommen und genau richtig !!!*

Wir sind ein bunter Haufen von MTBlern die ohne Vereinsmeierei einfach nur Spaß am gemeinsamen Hobby haben. Die Eisbären entstammen verschiedenen Threads und gehen nun in ihren 3. gemeinsamen Winter. Das Eisbärenrudel ist derzeit in Stadt und Kreis OF, Kreis DA-Dieburg, Hanau und dem Main-Kinzig-Kreis zu Hause.

Einige von uns werden über das Jahr bei MTB-Rennen und Marathons starten und es wird Touren in allen angrenzenden Mittelgebirgen und natürlich dem Rhein-Main-Gebiet geben. Andere sind neben dem MTB auch regelmäßig mit dem Renner unterwegs und starten auch bei RTFs. Über den Herbst/Winter werden Teams im IBC Winterpokal als zusätzlicher Anreiz gebildet.

Fühlst Du Dich angesprochen ??? 
Haben wir Dein Interesse geweckt ???

Dann komme zu uns und bereichere uns. Wir freuen uns über jedes bekannte und unbekannte Gesicht. Egal wo her, wie alt oder wie fit !!! Jeder ist bei uns willkommen. 

Schaue einfach mal auf unserer *MTB Team - Die Eisbären* Homepage von KillerN vorbei, die immer mehr mit Leben gefüllt wird. Vielleicht auch bald durch Dich  Oder melde Dich einfach hier im Eisbären-Thread.

Auch immer wieder einen Klick wert ist die schon mehrfach in Bikemagazinen vorgestellte Side *MTB-Rhein-Main* von unserem Andreas. Einfach mal durchstöbern und Eisbären suchen  

Wir freue uns auf Euch


----------



## Erdi01 (28. Oktober 2006)

so ihr Eisbären der neue Thread ist gestartet und wir wollen Ihn jetzt mit Leben füllen.

Zwei komplette WIPOKA (=Winterpokal) Teams existieren bereits ein drittes befindet sich noch im Aufbau.

_K.O. Eisbären (*K*reis *O*ffenbach)_

KillerN
RedRum
nature-one
Andreas
Erdi01

_Mixed Eisbären (männlein weiblein)_

Miss Marple
BlackTrek
Lupo
Sakir
Loti

??? Eisbären ???

SteelManni  
Barracuda  
Ippie  
Puls190  
Onzilla  
alle die ich vergessen habe 

äußert Euch mal bitte ... 

*UND natürlich alle die, die das hier lesen sind herzlich eingeladen sich bei der Teambildung zu beteiligen.*

Es können "echte" Teams entstehen, die miteinander fahren oder auch nur "Viertuelle"

Interesse, dan meldet Euch ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loti (28. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,
ich mach mal den Anfang, da ich mich ja beim Stammtisch auch für den Namen und den neuen Thread ausgesprochen habe.
Um meinem Ruf gerecht zu werden, weise ich schon mal auf den 6.11. hin.
Zum Start des Winterpokals werde ich einen Nightride durchführen. 
Startzeit: 18 Uhr Dreieich-Sprendlingen, Lindenplatz
18 Uhr 30 Patershäuser Hof
19 Uhr Ober-Roden
und dann ca. 2 Stunden rund um den Mainzer Berg und wieder zurück.
Wir wollen ja schon am Anfang ganz vorne stehen!
Liebe Grüße
loti


----------



## Lupo (28. Oktober 2006)

so, das 2. eisbärenteam  hört auf den namen:

*Mixed Eisbären*

es ist angemeldet und darf ab sofort gefüllt werden

ausserdem will ich auch hier noch mal werbung für black treks Tour rund um Hanaumachen


----------



## KillerN (28. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Jungs & Mädels, 

das sieht doch schonmal gut aus !
Ob ich morgen bei BlackTrek's Tour dabei sein werde, entscheide ich kurzfristig und melde mich entsprechend, ist en wenig Wetter abhängig, da ich auch mit dem Bike aus Heusenstamm anfahren werde.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Erdi01 (28. Oktober 2006)

ich hoffe, das das Wetter morgen einigermaßen beständig ist und die Tour nicht wie heute ins Wasser fällt  

@[email protected] ich habe es nochmal mit dem Termin auf der HP in anderer Form probiert. Mal sehen ob es so klappt. Ändern lies sich ja nix  

@KillerN + [email protected] Ihr habt es so gewollt, jetzt müßt Ihr Eure Pages updaten. @[email protected] Klappt das mit der Eisbären-Domain, oder was war da jetzt beschlossen  

@[email protected] hatte ich gestern doch vergessen, Dir viel Glück und Erfolg für Deiner Ffm Mara morgen zu wünschen. Ich erwarte morgen an dieser Stelle ein Bericht  

@[email protected] Dir natürlich auch nochmal alles Gute. Das wird hoffentlich nicht zu heftig. Dürfte wohl eine Atroskopie (keine Ahnung wie das geschrieben wird)werden. Naja so oder so blöd


----------



## Google (28. Oktober 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Die Eisbären entstammen verschiedenen Threads und gehen nun in ihren 3. gemeinsamen Winter.


 Mit Verlaub, es ist nun schon der 4.te Winter   

Schön das Euch die Eisbären wieder eingefallen sind. Die sind ja schliesslich auch auf den Trikots.

Ne Kleine Verständnisfrage: Wollt Ihr jetzt den Hanauthread känzeln ? Sieht irgendwie so aus  

Dann hoffe ich mal, dass Ihr früh genug Eure Tourenabsichten, Im welchen Thread auch immer, bekannt gebt. Ausreden, wie z.B. "Man weiß ja nie wie das Wetter wird" gelten nicht, schließlich kann man ja dazu schreiben, dass die Tour bei Pi§§wetter ausfällt  Je früher um so besser. So kann sich nämlich jeder auf das Datum einstellen und entsprechend disponieren. Wenns kurzfristig ist, sind viel nicht mehr in der Lage noch zuzusagen. 

Da spreche ich beispielsweise von mir   

Als regelmäßiger Winterbiker beabsichtige ich, wie sicherlich auch viele von Euch, wieder lange Touren zu fahren und in meinen Thread Regelmäßige Biketreffs in Hanau und Umgebung...  anzubieten:

Kinzigstausee, Miltenberg, Niddastausee, Mainz, Vulkanradweg, etc......Wenn ich oder auch Ihr früh genug wisst, dass was entsprechendes ansteht, kann man einfach mit aufspringen  Ich/Ihr könnt dann Werbung machen und könnten gemeinsam was fahren  

In der Hoffnung auf einen heißen Winter  

Grüße


Frank


----------



## Erdi01 (28. Oktober 2006)

Google schrieb:


> Mit Verlaub, es ist nun schon der 4.te Winter
> Frank


Echt  Gibt's die Trikos schon so lange  Oder war ich im ersten Jahr noch gar nicht anwesend - könnte eher sein - wie auch immer  

Die Eisbären waren für mich schon immer DAS Erkennungs- und Bezugsmerkmal. Vielmehr als Irgendeine Stadt, Land oder Kreis. Deshalb ist auch der Thread-Name so wie er ist, ohne geografischen Bezug gewählt. Auch die Domäne der HP soll noch, je nach Möglichkeit, Ihren Stadtbezug verlieren. Gleiches gilt für eine etweilige Nachbestellung von Trikos. Es wurde auch darüber gesprochen die "alten" Treads umzubenennen oder gar schließen zu lassen, aber die dürfen ruhig als Zeitdokument weiterbestehen. 

Ich hatte mir gewünscht Dich gestern auf dem Stammtisch zu sehen um Dich von Anfang an mit einzubinden. Jetzt schaue ich auf Eurem Stammtisch vorbei, nicht nur des guten Essens wegens, sondern auch um ein wenig für einen gemeinsamen Auftritt zu werben. Was spricht dagegen wenn Ihr Eure Termine auf der Eisbären Hompage eintragt  Ich kann mir auch vorstellen Euren Thread zu verlinken, so wie die AWB'ler verlinkt sind, sich früher oder später vllt sogar einbinden lassen, immerhin sind einige AWBler eh schon Eisbären. 

Für mich steht dieser Thread in keiner Konkurenz mit einem Anderen. Mir geht es, wie schon mehrfach von mir angesprochen, um einen gemeinsamen überregionalen Auftritt. Mit der Eisbären-Homepage, dem Eisbären-Thread, den Eisbären-Trikos und den Eisbären Winterpokalteams geht es jetzt zumindest mal in die richtige Richtung 

@[email protected] ich sehe schon uns vereint mehr als uns trennt


----------



## Erdi01 (29. Oktober 2006)

KillerN schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs & Mädels,
> 
> das sieht doch schonmal gut aus !
> Ob ich morgen bei BlackTrek's Tour dabei sein werde, entscheide ich kurzfristig und melde mich entsprechend, ist en wenig Wetter abhängig, da ich auch mit dem Bike aus Heusenstamm anfahren werde.
> ...


also momentan, Stand 9:12, sieht es ganz gut aus. Ich starte um 10:00 und komme um 10:15 am Patershäuser vorbei da könnten wir uns treffen  

Vorrausgesetzt das Wetter bleibt so trocken wie im Moment.


----------



## Google (29. Oktober 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> @[email protected] ich sehe schon uns vereint mehr als uns trennt


Das einzige was uns trennt ist die 

*"Kreis-OFFENBACH-Grenze"​*
  ​
Wäre heute gerne dabei gewesen...


----------



## KillerN (29. Oktober 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> also momentan, Stand 9:12, sieht es ganz gut aus. Ich starte um 10:00 und komme um 10:15 am Patershäuser vorbei da könnten wir uns treffen
> 
> Vorrausgesetzt das Wetter bleibt so trocken wie im Moment.



Morgen, 
bin eben aufgestanden, war gestern Abend zu lange unterwegs  , viel Spass auf der Tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (29. Oktober 2006)

Spaß haben wir gehabt auf der Tour. Wetter war super. Ich bin immer noch ganz platt von der Anzahl der Teilnehmer NEUN  und den Überraschungsgästen  

Ansonsten war's wieder sehr schön und gut von BlackTrek zusammengestellt. Lupo hatt Bilder gemacht und auf nen Track aufgezeichnet. Futter für die Eisbären Homepage


----------



## puls190 (29. Oktober 2006)

Ja dieTour war Supergeil ich sage DANKE an Black für die schöne Tour 

PS: ich bin ein HOSCHI FAN 



Bei einem 3 Eisbärteam für den Winterpokal bin ich dabei


----------



## KillerN (29. Oktober 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Futter für die Eisbären Homepage


Das hört sich doch gut an  
Am liebsten ist es mir, wenn ich die Daten immer auf mein Mail Postfach bekomme.

Grüße
Jens

P.S.: @Andreas Wie liefs ?


----------



## Lupo (29. Oktober 2006)

war wirklich ne super tour heute, danke sonja für die planung und führung.
bei mir warns am ende 56km mit sagenhaften 130hm aber durch die schöne wegführung ist es nie langweilig geworden.
die brauchbaren fotos werde ich in eine zip-datei packen und den link zum download hier posten.

@killerN: sag mir welche facts du brauchst und in welchem format die daten dann kriegste die tour für die h.p.


----------



## Lupo (29. Oktober 2006)

...wer will kann sich die bilder von heute hier (ca. 1.800kb) ziehen. wers grösser brauch schickt mir ne mail mit der bildnr.


----------



## Erdi01 (29. Oktober 2006)

Lupo schrieb:


> ...wer will kann sich die bilder von heute hier (ca. 1.800kb) ziehen. wers grösser brauch schickt mir ne mail mit der bildnr.



schon gesaugt, wo ist der Film


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (29. Oktober 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> schon gesaugt, wo ist der Film



shice vergessen...mach ich gleich


hier kann man das  vid  downloadn


----------



## puls190 (29. Oktober 2006)

puls190 schrieb:


> Bei einem 3 Eisbärteam für den Winterpokal bin ich dabei



 will ich nochmal erwähnen


aber irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl kein Team mehr zusammen zu bekommen


----------



## Erdi01 (30. Oktober 2006)

puls190 schrieb:


> will ich nochmal erwähnen
> 
> 
> aber irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl kein Team mehr zusammen zu bekommen


ein einsamer Eisbär, der am Schluß noch fremdgehen muß kann wohl nicht sein  

@[email protected] was ist mit Hans? 

@[email protected] wie war das, Du hast auch noch Reserven in der Hinterhand  

@Barracuda, [email protected] lest Ihr hier nicht  dann muß ich jetzt mal PN's verschicken


----------



## Andreas (31. Oktober 2006)

So, jetzt habe ich den neuen Thread auch entdeckt.  
Mein Marathonbericht ist allerdings woanders gelandet.

Hans-Joachim ist bestimmt wieder beim WP dabei, wenn es ein drittes Team geben wird. Er schaut hier allerdings nie rein, weil er sich ja mehr bei rennrad-news.de rumtummelt. 

Bei der WP Eröffnungstour wäre ich dabei. Ich könnte auch schon vor 19h.


----------



## puls190 (31. Oktober 2006)




----------



## m.a.t. (31. Oktober 2006)

In den AWB-Teams haben wir noch Plätze frei, komm doch einfach 'rüber'. Leute mit Insiderwissen sind bei uns immer gerne gesehen. 
ciao, matthias


----------



## wissefux (31. Oktober 2006)

m.a.t. schrieb:


> In den AWB-Teams haben wir noch Plätze frei, komm doch einfach 'rüber'. Leute mit Insiderwissen sind bei uns immer gerne gesehen.
> ciao, matthias



oh m.a.t. , so tief seid ihr doch noch nicht gesunken, dass ihr jetzt schon eisbären abwerben wollt  tut mir das bitte nicht an


----------



## KillerN (31. Oktober 2006)

Hi,

@ DRITTES TEAM 

Um mal Nägel mit Köpfen zu machen, lasst Hans-Joachim doch schonmal ein Team eröffnen, Puls190 meldet sich dann gleich an und die anderen 3 werden wir schon auftreiben !

Grüße
Jens


----------



## m.a.t. (31. Oktober 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> oh m.a.t. , so tief seid ihr doch noch nicht gesunken, dass ihr jetzt schon eisbären abwerben wollt  tut mir das bitte nicht an


Wie heisst es so schön: "all is fair in love and winterpokal."
ciao, matthias


----------



## Erdi01 (31. Oktober 2006)

KillerN schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> @ DRITTES TEAM
> 
> ...


Ja anmelden. Mir sind noch zwei eingefallen, Raven und Stevens, die zur Not mitmachen würden  

Von den Rennradlern konnt ich keinen überreden in ein MTB Team zu gehen  

UNDbevorPulszudenAWBlerSchwätzlisenodersonstwohingehtfälltWeihnachtenNeujahrOsternundHappykadaveraufeinenTag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (31. Oktober 2006)

@[email protected] Wenn Du viel lieber bei den Eisbären mitmachen willst dann ist das doch auch kein Problem 

@[email protected] Uups ?? Du scheinst ja Deinen Beitrag von vorhin geändert zu haben...

@[email protected] Bis morsche. Gibts wieder Carbonara ?? )


----------



## puls190 (31. Oktober 2006)

@Goggle

DU BIST DOCH AUCH EIN EISBÄR ODER???


----------



## Google (31. Oktober 2006)

Wart mal. Ich zupf mal am Gänseblümchen...Ach Ne..Nimmt man ja für was anderes


----------



## puls190 (31. Oktober 2006)

Google schrieb:


> Wart mal. Ich zupf mal am Gänseblümchen...Ach Ne..Nimmt man ja für was anderes



habe ein Moment gebraucht aber habs dann doch kapiert


----------



## puls190 (31. Oktober 2006)

O JEH ich glaube ich habe gerade ein Team erstellt und weiß nicht wie man es wieder löscht


Teamname ist EISBÄR




HILFE HILFE


----------



## Google (31. Oktober 2006)

Na siehste ! Ist doch gaaanz einfach  Schon biste in einem Team   

Da mußte rikman mit einem Link anmailen damit er es löscht.

Grüße


Frank


----------



## KillerN (31. Oktober 2006)

Nicht löschen nur umbennenen lassen ! Wir besorgen noch Leute! Ich habe mal einen Nickvorschlag: "Hungrige Eisbären" 

Eisbären sollte halt hinten dran stehen um ein bisschen Einheit in die Sache zu bringen.
Grüße
Jens


----------



## Erdi01 (31. Oktober 2006)

wie wäre es mit "Verlorener Eisbär"  Vllt können wir ja noch ein paar zu Eisbären bekehren, z.B. bei Carbonara 

Noch was, Eisbärenwetter is comming


----------



## Sakir (1. November 2006)

Morsche Mädels,

meine OP ist super gelaufen.... jetzt muss es nur noch genauso gut heilen
der Arzt mienet noch, das es allerhöchste Zeit war, das zu entfernen  
bin jetzt gleich mal bis 03.12.2006 krankgeschrieben
Sammelt genug Punkt, denn wenn der Arzt das i.O. gibt, sitz ich mehr auf dem
Bike als sonst wann )) und dann purzeln die Punkte  

P.S. gute Idee mit dem Thread, ich bin dabei !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (1. November 2006)

Sakir schrieb:


> ......sitz ich mehr auf dem
> Bike als sonst wann )) und dann purzeln die Punkte .....


 Dann lass uns mal wieder gemeinsam biken. Du _Saubazi_


----------



## Miss Marple (1. November 2006)

Endlich, da ist wieder der alte, optimistische Sakir zum Vorschein gekommen  . Freut mich das die OP gut verlaufen ist  .

Gruß Martina


----------



## Andreas (1. November 2006)

@Sakir: Dann drück ich Dir die Daumen für einen schnellen Heilungsprozess.
Auch wenn Du denn Anfang vom WP verpasst ist es besser als so eine OP im Sommer zu haben.

@all: Für Samstag habe ich unsere traditionelle Indian Summer Tour reingesetzt. Viele Blätter sind zwar wegen dem zu warmen Oktober noch grün, aber es gibt ja noch ein paar Tage Frost.

Bei dieser Tour zählt wie im letzten Jahr nicht der sportliche Aspekt. Wir machen viele Fotopausen.

Hier geht es zum LMB Eintrag...


----------



## Erdi01 (1. November 2006)

Sakir schrieb:


> , denn wenn der Arzt das i.O. gibt, sitz ich mehr auf dem
> Bike als sonst wann )) und dann purzeln die Punkte
> 
> P.S. gute Idee mit dem Thread, ich bin dabei !!!


ich glaube, dass das gar nicht soooo lange dauern wird bis er grünes Licht gbt für lockeres radeln.


----------



## [email protected] (1. November 2006)

Hi Leute,

hab auf der sehr gut gelungenen Homepage der Eisbären ein wenig rumgeschnüffelt. Hab ein Rennen diesen Sonntag in Hainstadt gesichtet und werde dort auf jeden Fall an den Start gehen. 
Ist jemand von euch dabei? oder war dort schon mal zuvor? 

gruß matthias


----------



## KillerN (1. November 2006)

Hi Mathias, 
sowas zu lesen ist motivierend die Site schneller ausbauen als geplant  

Am Sonntag werde ich zwar nicht an den Start gehen (meine Rennsaison ist mit Mittel-Gründau beendet), aber ich werde kommen um Fotos zu machen ! 
2 Bike Bekannte, Plattfuss & FatAlbert, gehen dort an den Start. Wenn du willst können wir dort bisschen quatschen und ich mache auch paar Erinnerungspics von dir !  

@Sakir Dann mal ein guter Heilungsprozess

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (2. November 2006)

Eisbären  

das Mahl wird reichhaltiger, ab sofort steht auch *Wolf* auf dem Speiseplan 



hmmm - was machen wir jetzt mit puls. Den haben wir immer noch nicht unter


----------



## Andreas (2. November 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> hmmm - was machen wir jetzt mit puls. Den haben wir immer noch nicht unter



Puls soll einfach mal eine Gruppe aufmachen. Hans-Joachim ist auf jeden Fall dabei. 
Die anderen Kanndidaten sollten wir per PM dann mal anschreiben. Vielleicht finden sich ja auch neue Mitfahrer. Ich blicke da so Richtung Langen.


----------



## Google (2. November 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> hmmm - was machen wir jetzt mit puls. Den haben wir immer noch nicht unter


Ja..Sorry puls190  Es haben sich für unsere Teams nun doch kurzfristig noch 10 Leute gefunden, die halt auch sonst recht aktiv im Thread dabei sind. Ansonsten wärs kein Problem gewesen....

Grüße


Frank


----------



## [email protected] (2. November 2006)

KillerN schrieb:


> Hi Mathias,
> sowas zu lesen ist motivierend die Site schneller ausbauen als geplant
> 
> Am Sonntag werde ich zwar nicht an den Start gehen (meine Rennsaison ist mit Mittel-Gründau beendet), aber ich werde kommen um Fotos zu machen !
> 2 Bike Bekannte, Plattfuss & FatAlbert, gehen dort an den Start. Wenn du willst können wir dort bisschen quatschen und ich mache auch paar Erinnerungspics von dir !



Das hört sich gut an!   Gehe mit einem Freund an den Start. Mittel-Gründau kenne ich auch, letztes Jahr gewann ich dieses Rennen und dieses Jahr mein Freund, weil ich nicht da sein konnte  
Um das Rennen am Sonntag kämpfen wir dann beide   
Ist das Rennen ähnlich wie in Gründau? Ist nämlich auch von ADAC ist mir aufgefallen!

gruß matthias


----------



## KillerN (2. November 2006)

Bin das Rennen noch nie gefahren, kann dazu nix sagen. In Mittel Gründau musste ich mich mit Platz 4 begnügen, naja bin eher ein Marathonfahrer, so kurze Sprints mit keinen Höhenmetern wo ich mein Gewichtsvorteil nutzen kann ist irgendwie nix für mich 

Grüße
Jens

P.S.: Welches WP Team bist du ???


----------



## puls190 (2. November 2006)

Google schrieb:


> Ja..Sorry puls190  Es haben sich für unsere Teams nun doch kurzfristig noch 10 Leute gefunden, die halt auch sonst recht aktiv im Thread dabei sind. Ansonsten wärs kein Problem gewesen....
> 
> Grüße
> 
> ...




kein Proplem Lebe geht weiter


----------



## [email protected] (2. November 2006)

KillerN schrieb:


> Bin das Rennen noch nie gefahren, kann dazu nix sagen. In Mittel Gründau musste ich mich mit Platz 4 begnügen, naja bin eher ein Marathonfahrer, so kurze Sprints mit keinen Höhenmetern wo ich mein Gewichtsvorteil nutzen kann ist irgendwie nix für mich
> 
> Grüße
> Jens
> ...



Winterpokal höre ich hier öfter, hab aber keine Ahnung was das ist!? Bin also somit in keinem Team drin. 
Gegen Marathon habei ch auch nix, da herscht nicht so viel Stress und Druck wie beim CC  
Wenn du wirklich in Hainstadt bist, dann würd ich mich freuen über ein paar Fotos von dir


----------



## puls190 (2. November 2006)

Das dritte Eisbär Winterpokalteam ist eröffnet


*Diavolo Eisbären*  


die teuflischen Punktesammler   


Wir haben noch vier Teamplätze frei also einfach melden würde mich freuen


----------



## RedRum05 (2. November 2006)

So ab nächste Woche, pünktlich zum WP geht´s wieder richtig los mitem Training 
Werd am Samstag wahrscheinlich leider nicht bei der Indian Summer Tour dabei sein können, aber Montag wohl bei der Tour vom Loti!

@Puls... meine Ravioli von heute Mittag hießen auch Diavolo  *g*

@Andreas... an welchem Trainingsplan hast du dich denn für den Marathonlauf orientiert? Ausm Netz, oder nach eigener Gestaltung? Will bis nächstes Frühjahr auf jeden Fall auch ne bessere Laufform erreichen!


----------



## Erdi01 (3. November 2006)

@[email protected] schau in meine Sig, das muß auf die HP


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (3. November 2006)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> @Andreas... an welchem Trainingsplan hast du dich denn für den Marathonlauf orientiert? Ausm Netz, oder nach eigener Gestaltung? Will bis nächstes Frühjahr auf jeden Fall auch ne bessere Laufform erreichen!



Da ich mich mit Lauftrainingsplänen nicht auskannte habe ich nach einem Plan von Herbert Steffny trainiert. Sein Buch "Das grosse Laufbuch" kann ich nur empfehlen. Da steht alles drin was man für's Laufen braucht. Vom Training für 10km, HM bis Marathon, Vorbereitung, Ernährung, Gymnatsik/Streching, Tipps und vieles mehr.


----------



## puls190 (3. November 2006)

TOP NEWS

Das dritte Eisbär Winterpokalteam ist eröffnet


Diavolo Eisbären    


die teuflischen Punktesammler   


Wir haben noch vier Teamplätze frei also einfach melden würde mich freuen


----------



## Jürgen* (3. November 2006)

Andreas schrieb:


> ...
> 
> @all: Für Samstag habe ich unsere traditionelle Indian Summer Tour reingesetzt. Viele Blätter sind zwar wegen dem zu warmen Oktober noch grün, aber es gibt ja noch ein paar Tage Frost.
> 
> ...



hallo andreas,
habe mich gerade als mitfahrer für die morgige tour eingetragen. falls sich das wetter verschlechtert werde ich aber kurzfristig abspringen. also bitte nicht warten, entweder bin ich pünktlich 11:30h oder komme nicht.
bis dann...
jürgen


----------



## Google (3. November 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> @[email protected] schau in meine Sig, das muß auf die HP


Echt gut  

KillerN hab ich auch ein MP3 von Grauzone geschickt....
Neue Deutsche Welle...
Titel: "Eisbär"  

Ne echte Nationalhymne

Grüße vom Spessartwolf


----------



## Andreas (3. November 2006)

difhjr schrieb:


> hallo andreas,
> habe mich gerade als mitfahrer für die morgige tour eingetragen. falls sich das wetter verschlechtert werde ich aber kurzfristig abspringen. also bitte nicht warten, entweder bin ich pünktlich 11:30h oder komme nicht.
> bis dann...
> jürgen



Das ist schön, bis dann...
Das Wetter soll aber eigentlich bis auf den Hochnebel gut werden.


----------



## puls190 (3. November 2006)

@Andreas

schaff ich die Tour auch ?  bin ja bekannt für meine Bergstärke


----------



## Andreas (3. November 2006)

puls190 schrieb:


> @Andreas
> 
> schaff ich die Tour auch ?  bin ja bekannt für meine Bergstärke



Ich kenne Deine momentane Trainingsverfassung nicht. Knapp ueber 1000 hm sind es schon, aber nur 40 km. Wir fahren ja langsam. Komm ruhig mit.


----------



## KillerN (3. November 2006)

Google schrieb:


> Echt gut
> 
> KillerN hab ich auch ein MP3 von Grauzone geschickt....
> Neue Deutsche Welle...
> ...



Ist ja schön aber bei der veröffentlichung auf der HP könnte das ganze Teuer werden  

Zum Clip: Weiss nicht so recht wo der hinpassen könnte, schaun mer mal ...


----------



## puls190 (3. November 2006)

SO jetzt gibt es schon 3 teuflische Eisbären



*Diavolo Eisbären*   

Puls190   

Hans-Joachim  

Ippie  

?

?​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (3. November 2006)

Hier ist der Link


----------



## Lupo (3. November 2006)

@ andreas: wollte ich auch grad posten 


[email protected] schrieb:


> Winterpokal höre ich hier öfter, hab aber keine Ahnung was das ist!? Bin also somit in keinem Team drin.


jetzt kanste dich ja anmelden, zwei der begehrten plätze sind noch frei


----------



## puls190 (3. November 2006)

Wer morgen Lust hat auf die Tour von Andreas mit Start in Nieder Ramstadt bei Darmstadt Eberstadt

Rund um Mainhausen und Umgebung kann ich gerne noch einen mitnehmen in meinem Kombi ist Platz für zwei Räder 


Ciao euer Puls190

der nicht weiß ob er 1000hm schafft zur Not gibt es da doch so eine Seiltechnik


----------



## Hans-Joachim (3. November 2006)

Hey Leute,

habe endlich den Fred gefunden  
Ich hab schon die ganze Zeit gedacht: "Kann doch nicht sein, daß die Eisbären nichts machen" (Danke Andreas für den Wink   )

Bei den "teuflischen" Eisbären bin ich auch schon gelistet. 
Werde dann mit Sakir ab Januar meine Heimat unsicher machen.
Den bauen wir schon wieder auf!


----------



## Erdi01 (3. November 2006)

he he, das 3. Eisbären Team wächst

und morgen werden es auch immer mehr


----------



## Erdi01 (3. November 2006)

KillerN schrieb:


> Zum Clip: Weiss nicht so recht wo der hinpassen könnte, schaun mer mal ...


als absolut ahnungsloser von HP-Aufbau hätte ich aber ein Vorschlag, der müßte automatisch beim Öffnen der HP in einer Ecke gestartet werden. So eine Startseite mit Dancingbär und LaLa wäre doch cool 

Aber gute Aufgaben kann ich stellen - gelle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KillerN (3. November 2006)

Habe das Bärschen mal ins Impressum gesetzt um es zu testen....
Größe und alles kann ich ändern, aber wenn ich es auf die Startseite einsetzte, muss einer der 4 Bereiche dem Eisbären weichen. Weiss nicht so ganz ob das Sinn macht. Aber für Ideen bin ich offen


----------



## Erdi01 (3. November 2006)

Cool  

OK, die Aufgabe war also zu leicht, ich werd mir schwerere ausdenken 

Für mich gehört Däncingbär auf die Startseite. Der WP is eine seasonale Geschichte der kann auf eine extra Seite, dort könnten auch die Wölfe, AWB'ler etc. gelistet sein. Sieht man besser wie sie abka...  

Wenn's nicht gefällt, könnt Däncingbär alternativ bei den Ridern auftauchen.

Deine Entscheidung Admin ...

*EDIT: mit dem 3. Eisbärenteam wird's eh schon zu eng auf der Startseite*


----------



## MTK-Cube (4. November 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> .....Der WP is eine seasonale Geschichte der kann auf eine extra Seite, dort könnten auch die Wölfe, AWB'ler etc. gelistet sein. Sieht man besser wie sie abka...



Bidde die Taunusplauscher ned vergesse, soviel Zaid muß sei !
Von wesche abga...... welsche Wein könnt Ihr zu erlegte Bäre empfehle ?


----------



## Maggo (4. November 2006)

> Bidde die Taunusplauscher ned vergesse, soviel Zaid muß sei !



kerrle, die habbe die taunusplauscher net vergesse, die habbe nur uff de abkacklist nix verlorn, da gehörn nur die annern hie,  ihr wisst schon.


----------



## puls190 (4. November 2006)

@Andreas

Sorry werde ca.15min Verspätung haben


----------



## KillerN (4. November 2006)

OK, ich muss heute etwas erledigen und habe danach Zeit das ganze zu überarbeiten   Ich werde die WP Teams auf ne Extra Site legen und dort schön Kathegorisieren  
Ich hoffe ich werde irgendwie einen Zugriff auf die schönen Kuchengrafiken  der einzelnen Teams von den Winterpokalseiten bekommen, das kann ich leider erst am Montag testen ...
Ansonsten wirds Abends nen update der Site geben  

Vlt. Zeichnet Andreas und die anderen Touris heute die Tour auf und schicken mir die  

Grüße
Jens


----------



## KillerN (4. November 2006)

EDIT: Komme heute nicht mehr zum update

Grüße
Jens


----------



## puls190 (4. November 2006)

Ein DIAVOLO über den Eisbären und über einem Spessartwolf


----------



## puls190 (4. November 2006)

EISBÄRPOWER AM SEE



INDIANSUMMER IM NEBEL


----------



## puls190 (4. November 2006)

INDIAN SUMMER TOUR


WAR SAUGUT oder besser teuflisch Geil     


 Nach einer indianischen Legende fließt das Blut erlegter (EIS)Bären ins Erdreich, wird von den Bäumen aufgenommen und sorgt dort für die Rotfärbung der Blätter


Hier aber ein Gorilla im Nebel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (4. November 2006)

Jawoll !! Endlich ein paar Bilder  

Patrick, ich hoffe Du hast die Eisbären am Ende der Tour als Nachtisch verspeist   

Grüzi vom neidischen Google


----------



## puls190 (4. November 2006)

Ach ja der Rotwild Spessartwolf hat sich in einen kleinen Wolf verwandelt


----------



## Erdi01 (4. November 2006)

Tja, IndienSummer ist heute zwar so gut wie ausgefallen. 

Alle Eisbären leben noch  

Habe hier aber auch ein Paar Impressionen hinterlegt.

@[email protected] Ich schick Dir die Bilder 

Mal sehen was noch so an Bildern kommt ...

*EDIT: Der letzte war gut *


----------



## Google (4. November 2006)

puls190 schrieb:


> Ach ja der Rotwild Spessartwolf hat sich in einen kleinen Wolf verwandelt


Aahh...Ich seh schon...gleich hebt der das Bein  Spässle...Ich gönns Euch.


----------



## puls190 (4. November 2006)

@Erdi

Tolle Bilder


----------



## Mtb Ede (4. November 2006)

Klasse Tour heute ,vielen Dank Andreas  

Sollten wir bald wiederholen dann hoffentlich mit einem echten Indian Summer

Gruß Patrick


----------



## puls190 (4. November 2006)

Das Weizenbier schmeckt heute Abend sooo guuut


----------



## Jürgen* (5. November 2006)

hallo zusammen,
ich wollte mich auch nochmal bei allen für die tolle tour von gestern bedanken. also mir hat es gut gefallen und trotz trainingsrückstand war ich mit meiner persönlichen leistung zufrieden. ich hoffe ich habe euch bei den anstiegen nicht allzu sehr aufgehalten und danke euch das ihr immer nach mir geschaut und gewartet hattet. 
gruß
jürgen  

ps wo sind die vielen bilder zu finden die gemacht wurden?


----------



## Andreas (5. November 2006)

Meine Bilder habe ich jetzt auch hochgeladen. Das Album ist hier:
Indian Summer Tour 06

Die Strecke in Google Maps...

Schön dass Euch die Tour gefallen hat. Indian Summer steht ja eigentlich für blauen Himmel und bunt verfärbte Herbstblätter. Dennoch hatten wir mit dem Wetter Glück und wurden nicht wirklich naß.

Vielleicht haben wir ja das Glück noch mal einen sonnigen Tag zu erwischen, bevor die Blätter gefallen sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 37613 (5. November 2006)

Ich habe jetzt auch endlich den richtigen Threat gefunden.  

Für die kommenden Monate habe ich mich schon einmal warm gefahren. 
Ich denke morgen Abend fahre ich gleich mal eine Runde um nicht gleich nach dem ersten Tag auf dem letzten Platz zu landen.


----------



## puls190 (5. November 2006)

@Erdi

bin für deine Nachfahrt am Do http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3413 eingetragen

Wie lange geht den die Airporttour die würde ich gerne fahren 


*Achtung Winterpokalteamplatz bei Diavolo Eisbären bald alle vergeben*


----------



## KillerN (5. November 2006)

Sooo die Herren & Frauen,
morgen gehts ja endlich los.  

Werde morgen bei der Loti Tour dabei sein (bin dann um 18:30 Uhr am Patershäuser Hof), als Tagesabschluss meiner ab 15:30 Uhr gefahrenen Tour ...  

Grüße
Jens

P.S: Erdis Odenwald Bilder sind hochgeladen. Im laufe der Woche werde ich meine HP dann wegen dem Winterpokal überarbeiten.


----------



## puls190 (5. November 2006)

TEUFLISCHE NEWS   


DIAVOLO EISBÄREN bald mit einem neuen wahrhaft teuflischen Biker


teuflisch teuflisch


----------



## Erdi01 (5. November 2006)

@[email protected] schöne IndienSummerTour Bilder  

ich bin mal auf die Diavolo Eisbären gespannt. Jetzt muß ich am Do ja wirklich fahren  
*EDIT: Eisbär entdeckt  *

Nach der Tour gestern war heute nur lockeres Rollen mit den Spessart Wölfen und einer Eisbärenlady angesagt. Dachte aber, dass Kingebersch näher ist, als es war. Über 120 KM hatte ich heute eigentlich nicht eingeplant, knappe Stunde Nightride OHNE Licht auch nicht   und jetzt gibt's noch nicht mal Punkte für WIPOKA 

Aber das Caffee in Klingebersch war echt gut  

Naja morgen halt ein Paar Punkte für's planschen.


----------



## RedRum05 (5. November 2006)

Ich kom leider im Moment durch Schule und Führerschein nur schlecht zum Fahren. Weiß noch nicht, ob ich morgen an der Tour vom Loti teilnehmen kann und Donnerstag steht auch noch nicht 100% fest, da ich evtl. essen geh. Werd aber trotzdem auf jeden Fall meine Punkte fahren!
Wenn ich dann meine Theorie geschrieben hab, fällt wenigstens der Unterricht dafür weg und ich kann wieder besser planen.

Wünsche allen noch ein schönes rest Wochenende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puls190 (5. November 2006)

DIAVOLO EISBÄREN

nun zu viert

4 teuflische Eisbären     



Diavolo Eisbären       

Puls190   

Hans-Joachim   

Ippie   

Staanemer  

?​


----------



## Erdi01 (5. November 2006)

difhjr schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> ich wollte mich auch nochmal bei allen für die tolle tour von gestern bedanken. also mir hat es gut gefallen und trotz trainingsrückstand war ich mit meiner persönlichen leistung zufrieden. ich hoffe ich habe euch bei den anstiegen nicht allzu sehr aufgehalten und danke euch das ihr immer nach mir geschaut und gewartet hattet.
> gruß
> jürgen
> ...


Du bist jederzeit wieder Herzlich Wilkommen. Einfach den Thread hier im Auge behalten, dann entgeht Dir nix


----------



## Erdi01 (5. November 2006)

puls190 schrieb:


> @Erdi
> 
> bin für deine Nachfahrt am Do http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3413 eingetragen
> 
> ...


Gerade erst richtig gelesen ...

Die Airport-Tour geht ca. 3 Std. Mit kompletter 18 West Umrundung noch eine halbe Std. mehr.


----------



## BlackTrek (5. November 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Dachte aber, dass Kingebersch näher ist, als es war. Über 120 KM hatte ich heute eigentlich nicht eingeplant, knappe Stunde Nightride OHNE Licht auch nicht


Ich hatte mich ja wie angekündigt früher ausgeklinkt, aber dass Ihr echt noch bis Klingenberg durchgezogen habt, Respekt!  

Wieso eigentlich ohne Licht?  An Googles Rad hab ich doch Licht gesehen. Hat er Euch nicht schön heimgeleuchtet?


----------



## Erdi01 (6. November 2006)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Wieso eigentlich ohne Licht?  An Googles Rad hab ich doch Licht gesehen. Hat er Euch nicht schön heimgeleuchtet?


hast recht warum ist er nicht über Dtz geradelt und hatt mir heimgeleuchtet  

Ne ich hatte kein Licht, die andern Beiden schon. Hatte wie gesagt nicht mit so einer langen (Bummel )Tour gerechnet. Ab Seligenstadt war's dunkel und ich allein unterwegs. Im Wald finster wie die Nacht, an der Kreisquerverbindung haben die Autos geblendet, eins so wenig prickeld wie's andere. Mache ich nicht nochmal.

Ging aber soweit gut. Ein Jogger, auch ohne Licht unterwegs, ist noch rechtzeitig in den Wald gesprungen. Und die Polizeistreife, die an der Kreuzung stand, als ich ohne Licht und bei rot drüber bin, hatts auch nicht interessiert 

Und jetzt is Ruhe im Eisbärengehege, Gudd Nächtle


----------



## Lupo (6. November 2006)

auch von mir noch ein dankeschön an unseren guide für die schöne tour 
letztendlich warns ja dann über 1200hm, wenn man erdi´s cyclo glauben darf  ich hab mich aber gefühlt wie nach mindestens 1600 

3 bilder von der tour gibts in meinem fotoalbum für die actionfotos wars einfach schon zu dunkel....


----------



## Andreas (6. November 2006)

Ich mußte mich leider wieder bei loti's Tour abmelden. Meine Erkältung ist jetzt doch rausgekommen. Gestern hatte ich sogar Fieber und das einen Tag vorm Winterpokal


----------



## Miss Marple (6. November 2006)

Hallo Andreas, ich wünsch dir gute Besserung, vieleicht war deine Immunabwehr  durch den Mara etwas geschwächt oder sollte man einen Sabotageakt des Wolfs vom Samstag vermuten? Der Winterpokal geht noch sehr lang und du wirst schon noch genug Punkte machen. 

@Sakir, das gleiche gilt natürlich auch für dich   

@Loti, bitte nicht böse sein, das wir heut Abend nicht mitkommen 

Gruß Martina


----------



## puls190 (6. November 2006)

ja ja der Winterpokal der motiviert einfach

bin heute zum Dienst eine schöne Rennerrunde über Stockstadt,  Niedernberg,  Obernburg, Mömlingen, Wenigumstadt, Schaafheim(Warturm) gefahren um fleißig WP zu sammeln


----------



## puls190 (6. November 2006)

ach ja ganz vergessen   


im Team*  DIAVOLO EISBÄREN * ist noch ein Platz frei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hans-Joachim (6. November 2006)

Andreas schrieb:


> ... Meine Erkältung ist jetzt doch rausgekommen. Gestern hatte ich sogar Fieber und das einen Tag vorm Winterpokal



Hallo Andreas, das wird wieder. März 2007 ist noch lang. Kurier Dich aus und rolle das Feld von hinten auf. Hast meine virtuelle Unterstützung aus dem Schwabenland.

Sakir kann ich da ab dem neuen Jahr dann mehr und direkt helfen  

Mal schauen wann mich meine erste Erkältung erwischt. Meine Kinder haben auf jeden Fall beide schon einen dicken Schnupfen.

PS: BTW, die Diavolo Eisbären sind nach dem ersten Tag in die Pole gegangen


----------



## puls190 (6. November 2006)

Hans-Joachim schrieb:


> Mal schauen wann mich meine erste Erkältung erwischt. Meine Kinder haben auf jeden Fall beide schon einen dicken Schnupfen.
> 
> PS: BTW, die Diavolo Eisbären sind nach dem ersten Tag in die Pole gegangen




Mach bloß kein Scheiß wir brauchen dich in teuflisch guter Form 


teuflische Grusse ins Schwabenland 

Ps: hast du heute gut gemacht


----------



## puls190 (7. November 2006)

DIAVOLO NEWS      

Super Super ein ganz neues Forumsmitglied und gleich bei uns


h o e l g  der neue teuflische Eisbär


Team Diavolo Eisbären nun zu fünft      


Puls190   

Hans-Joachim   

Ippie   

Staanemer   

hoelg


----------



## hoelg (7. November 2006)

Hallo,
freut mich dabei zu sein. 
Mein spezieller Dank gilt natürlich Puls190, der mich mit schier unermüdliche teuflicher Motivation immer wieder in die Kälte treibt  
Freu mich auf die erste gemeinsame Tour!!!

Gruß...hoelg


----------



## puls190 (7. November 2006)

ja ja schon wieder der Puls, gibt es eigentlich extra Punkte für häufiges posten 


der legendäre Maixle hatte um einen Teamplatz nachgefragt.

Ich habe im den Vorschlag gemacht er solle doch ein Last Minute Eisbärteam eröffnen.

Es gibt doch noch ein paar schlafende Eisbären


----------



## Andreas (7. November 2006)

hoelg schrieb:


> Hallo,
> freut mich dabei zu sein.
> Mein spezieller Dank gilt natürlich Puls190, der mich mit schier unermüdliche teuflicher Motivation immer wieder in die Kälte treibt
> Freu mich auf die erste gemeinsame Tour!!!
> ...



Dann mal willkommen bei den Eisbaeren. Du wohnst ja in unserem Tor zum Odenwald


----------



## Deleted 37613 (7. November 2006)

@ Andreas: Gute Besserung auch von mir. Wir bleiben schon einmal kräftig dran.


----------



## Erdi01 (7. November 2006)

@[email protected] Na dann auch mal von mir ein Herzlichen Willkommen  

und vllt bringt Dich puls190 am Do abend gleich mit ...

alles Kranken - Gute Besserung.


----------



## RedRum05 (7. November 2006)

Von drausen da kom ich her und ich muss euch sagen es nebelt sehr 

Bin heute ne GA Runde gefahren und wurde jetzt zum Schluß verdammt neblig. Sicht war teilweise >25m...., aber trotzdem mal wieder schee - mitem richtigen Licht macht das ja auch nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onzilla (7. November 2006)

Hallo Leute,

danke, dass ihr an mich denkt (persönliche Nachrichten)!

Das tut gut.

Ich werde leider diesen Winterpokal aussetzen. Am 7.7.2006 hatte ich einen ordentlichen Schlag beim Biken bekommen und seitdem ist es irgendwie aus. Musste einige Zeit pausieren. Zudem gibt es beruflich einen herben Wechsel. Ich als alter Autohasser soll nun im Aussendienst (auch viel über Nacht) on the Road sein. (Servicetechniker deutschlandweit).

Ich habe das Biken zur Zeit komplett eingestellt, der Beruf laugt mich ziemlich aus. Es dauert noch lange, bis "Routine" einkehrt, ich habe noch viel zu lernen. Jetzt habe ich die tollsten Bikes in der Garage herumstehen und keine Zeit/Lust. Schrecklich.

Ich hoffe sehr, dass das kein Dauerzustand bleibt, aber erst einmal ist es so.
Nix mit dem Bike zur Arbeit und so.

Schade, schade. Ich wünsch Euch allen viel Spass und Erfolg beim Winterbiken,

herzlich,

Peter (Onzilla)


----------



## Deleted 37613 (7. November 2006)

Ich habe eine Sichtweite von ca. 8 Metern auf den Feldwegen gehabt.
Und kalt ist es wie im Winter...


----------



## puls190 (7. November 2006)

Onzilla schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> danke, dass ihr an mich denkt (persönliche Nachrichten)!
> 
> ...




Ich wars ich wars 

Onzilla deine Naricht macht ja echt traurig  

Ich wünsche Dir das du bald wieder Zeit und Lust aufs radeln bekommst, wäre doch zu schade um deine tollen Bikes.

Und deine Leistung im Winterpokal 2005 ist schon legedär und hier für immer in Erinnerung,

also komm bald wieder

Die Eisbären


----------



## BlackTrek (7. November 2006)

Onzilla schrieb:


> Ich habe das Biken zur Zeit komplett eingestellt, der Beruf laugt mich ziemlich aus.




 Das kenn ich. Als vorübergehender Zustand ist es vielleicht noch zu akzeptieren, aber wahrscheinlich betrifft das Problem nicht nur das Biken. Und dann sollte man sich vielleicht ein zeitliches Limit geben und sich sagen, "wenn es nicht bis zu diesem Termin besser geworden ist, muss ich mir was ausdenken" oder so. Nur so ein Gedanke...
(BTW bin auch noch im office  )

Ich würde mich jedenfalls freuen, wenn Du mal wieder zu einer Tour kommst!


----------



## Staanemer (7. November 2006)

Guten Abend, 

nun möchte ich hier auch mal meinen Einstand machen.

Und damit Ihr mich gleich von meiner  Seite kennenlernt und wisst wodran Ihr seid, möchte ich doch gleich mal dezent darauf hinweisen, dass die 

* Eisbären mit Abstand die BESTEN sind,*

während die übrigen Bärchen...naja...ich möchte jetzt nichts falsches sagen, daher sag ich besser nix.  

Aber, Mädels und Jungs, jetzt mal im ernst: der Winter ist lang und hat noch nicht einmal richtig begonnen. Also freuen wir uns, aber wir freuen uns nicht zu früh.

Gute Nacht

Thomas

PS: ich hatte auch mal einen Eisbären, lustige Sache das...


----------



## KillerN (7. November 2006)

Ich habe teilweise gar nix gesehen, der Nebel hat meine Brille so beschlagen das ich mehrmals putzen musste um überhaupt den Weg zu sehen. *g*

Ist Maixle nicht der Forums Eröffner der nie an einer Tour teilnahm bzw. kurz vorher abgesagt hat *smile* 

Bis Do. dann ...
Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loti (8. November 2006)

Hallo,
Peter (Onzilla) ich kann Dich sehr gut verstehen. Momentan macht mir meine Arbeit (Ich mache sie aber gerne!), auch zu schaffen. Gestern konnte ich den Termin für meine Tour zur Eröffnung des Winterpokals auch nicht einhalten. Ich bin dann halt alleine von 19 Uhr 30 bis 22 Uhr durch die Gegend gefahren. Man muß halt hoffen, dass es demnächst wieder besser wird.
Gruß
loti


----------



## RedRum05 (8. November 2006)

Staanemer schrieb:


> * Eisbären mit Abstand die BESTEN sind,*




Na ihr seid ganze 5 Punkte vor den K.O. Eisbären 
Scheint ja wirklich ein wahnsinniger Vorsprung zu sein ..... - mal schaun wie lang 

Ich hab gestern meine Radbrille ausgezogen und ins Trikot gesteckt. Hab nix mehr gesehn und es war wirklich alles nass, was ich in den Taschen hatte.
So heute gehts erst mal wieder für den WP ne Runde laufen wegen Zeitmangel.


----------



## maixle (8. November 2006)

Gudde,

nach motivierenden Worten von Puls190 habe ich mich nun entschieden ein eigenes Team zu gründen: 

*Retro Eisbären*

Würde mich freuen, wenn ich noch ein paar Mitstreiter finden würde  , obwohl mich die meisten gar nicht bzw. nicht mehr kennen werden.



KillerN schrieb:


> Ist Maixle nicht der Forums Eröffner der nie an einer Tour teilnahm bzw. kurz vorher abgesagt hat *smile*



...jaja, Du hast ja Recht. Ich weiss, dass ich mich in den letzten 2.5 Jahren eher virtuell unter Euch bewegt habe  . 

Seit meinem doch schwereren Sturz in 2004 hatte ich mich leider sehr stark zurückgezogen, allerdings nicht vom Biken  . Davor war ich allerdings schon recht regelmässig dabei...und das wird sich hoffentlich auch mal wieder ändern  . Zum anderen war ich leider beruflich wie privat sehr eingebunden. Und derzeit beansprucht meine 7-Monate junge Tochter  doch einen Grossteil meiner kostbaren Freizeit (und das ist gut so  ). Daher bin ich derzeit eher sehr spontan auf dem Bike unterwegs. Aber vielleicht schaffe ich es endlich mal wieder mit Euch unterwegs zu sein.

@KillerN: ...also nicht aufhören, mir in den Arsch zu treten  . Übrigens finde ich Deine Seite richtig gut gelungen  . Weiter so  .

So, jetzt was schaffen. Freu mich schon auf die Mitstreiter.

Viele Grüsse
Christoph das Phantom


----------



## puls190 (8. November 2006)

Klasse Maixle   

auf Jungs meldet euch,  Erdi und Adreas ihr kennt doch noch ein paar  

helft mal mit    persönlich anschreiben und so ! ! ! !

mehr Eisbären wollen wir werden sonst sind wir bald nur noch von Wölfen umgeben


----------



## Lupo (8. November 2006)

hab mich grad für den nightride morgen eingetragen und werde um 19.00 in dietzenbach sein. wär ganz cool wenn die runde dann irgendwie bei mir vorbeiführt, wo ich mich dann wieder ausklinken kann.


----------



## puls190 (8. November 2006)

Hallo,

jetzt ist es soweit ich stelle erstmals eine Tour ins LMB

Am Dienstag 14.11.2006

Nigthride ab 19:00 Uhr

Treffpukt Mainhausen an der Kilianusbrücke

Wir fahren ein lockere Runde im angenehmen Tempo

Es geht durch den Babenhäuser Wald nach Schaafheim hoch zum Warturm, von dort in Richtung Langstadt über Kleestadt wieder zurück.

Fahrzeit schätze ich mal, liegt bei 3 Stunden.
Falls es zu lange wird, können wir varieren und verkürzen. Auch ein Ausstieg in Dudenhofen zum Tourende wäre möglich

Bitte unterstützt mich bei meiner ersten Tour

Helm und Licht sind Pflicht! 
Die Teilnahme erfolgt auf eigenes Risiko!

Die Touren finden nur bei hinreichend gutem Wetter statt, auch hierzu in unseren Thread schauen.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=246744

Ich freue mich über jeden Teilnehmer !!!


Hier bitte eintragen und dabei sein 
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3573


----------



## RedRum05 (8. November 2006)

Tja morgen kann ich leider noch nicht dabei sein. Wenn ihr im Kalten aufm Bike sitzt, sitz ich fein gestrigelt beim Essen  

@Puls... hört sich schon mal gut an! Werd schaun, dass ich dabei sein kann und bis jetzt hab ich da auch noch nix geplant. Würde dann in Mainhausen einsteigen und z.B. bis Dudenhofen-"Kreisquerverbindung" mitfahren.


----------



## puls190 (8. November 2006)

@red

alles klar sofort eintragen


----------



## RedRum05 (8. November 2006)

puls190 schrieb:


> @red
> 
> alles klar sofort eintragen



Kilianusbrücke ist doch die Brücke schon fast bei Mainflingen mit diesem komische Schutzengel  !?
Wenn du mir versprichst mich auch brav bis zur Kreisquerverbindung zu bringen 
.. bin eingetragen!


----------



## Erdi01 (8. November 2006)

puls190 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> jetzt ist es soweit ich stelle erstmals eine Tour ins LMB
> 
> ...


wenn ich wüßte wie ich um 19:00 am Treffpunkt sein soll, würde ich Dich ja unterstützen - aber so  

und dann gleich mal zum Aktuellen morgen ...

P.S. Dein Eintrag auf der Eisbären HP fehlt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (8. November 2006)

es geht los ...

Morgen *DO, der Neunte Elfte*. Das Wetter soll wohl passabel werden und Eingetragen haben sich ja auch ein Paar  

ERSTER NIGHTRIDE DES BIKETREFF'S DIETZENBACH - powered by THE EISBÄR'S

Neuer Treffpunkt: *Haupteingang des Kreishauses Dietzenbach 19:00 Uhr *(ex Toom ist gesperrt und wird abgerissen)

Es geht zur Einstimmung auf den Rodgau Rundweg, er wird gegen den Uhrzeigersinn gefahren, damit ergibt sich eine Ausstiegsmöglichkeit für Offenbach in Höhe Weiskirchen - oder früher, später nach Belieben  

Es wird Entgegen der Ankündigung im LMB eher ein moderades, langsames Tempo angeschlagen.

Falls noch nicht geschehen, bitte im LMB eintragen.

Bis morgen ...


----------



## puls190 (8. November 2006)

@erdi

bis wann würdest du es den schaffen, mit dem Auto sind es 15minuten ,
laß mich ja nicht hängen

sonst soll dich der  holen


----------



## Google (8. November 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Es geht zur Einstimmung auf den Rodgau Rundweg, er wird gegen den Uhrzeigersinn gefahren, damit ergibt sich eine Ausstiegsmöglichkeit für Offenbach in Höhe Weiskirchen - oder früher, später nach Belieben


Gude Volker  Sag mal, fahrt Ihr jetzt nur den Rodgau Rundweg oder die Airportumrundung inklusive  Ich bin morgen nämlich auch unterwegs und könnte evtl. ab Dietzenbach mitfahren und mich an den ehemaligen Kreiseln verabschieden  Mit wieviel WP-Punkten ab Dietz bis mein Ausstieg könnte ich dann circa rechnen ?  

Grüße

Frank

Ps. Gibt es bei Dir /Euch schon Überlegungen zum WE ? Man sollte immer Alternativen haben...


----------



## Erdi01 (8. November 2006)

@[email protected] hmmm - kann ich spontan gar nicht sagen. Weis im ersten Moment gar nicht wie ich mit dem Auto an die Kilianusbrücke komme. War mit dem Auto da noch nie  

@[email protected] morgen ist nur Rodgau Rundweg angesagt. Airport Umrundung folgt an einem der nächsten Donnerstage. Ab Dtz. sollten das um die 6 WIPOKA's für Dich werden.

Am WE ist bei mir noch nichts geplant, außer Winterreifen aufziehen und div. andere liegengebliebene Dinge, die nichts mit dem Rad zu tun haben. Deswegen bei mir eher was Kurzfristiges, wie's halt pass, vllt schließ ich mich Dir/Euch an.


----------



## Google (8. November 2006)

Ok, trifft sich ganz gut. Ich bin dabei  Wann darf ich vor Deiner Hütte stehen ?  Habe keine Ahnung wo Euer Kreishaus ist  

Bis morsche


Frank


----------



## KillerN (8. November 2006)

@Erdi, wenn ich nicht krank werden sollte (was ich mal nicht hoffe, sich aber irgendwie etwas danach anfühlt) bin ich morgen dabei. Ich melde mich gegebenenfalls ab. 

@WE Am Sonntag würde ich was fahren, evtl. richtung Wetterau oder beim Google. Da werde ich am Fr. noch genauer ....

Grüße
Jens

P.S.: Wenn wir unsere jetzigen Platzierungen halten bis zum Ende, bin ich stolz auf uns *g*


----------



## Erdi01 (8. November 2006)

Google schrieb:


> Ok, trifft sich ganz gut. Ich bin dabei  Wann darf ich vor Deiner Hütte stehen ?  Habe keine Ahnung wo Euer Kreishaus ist
> 
> Bis morsche
> 
> ...


Das Kreishaus ist vor meiner Hütte, der große Klotz direkt neben dem ex Toom Parkplatz, also 19 Uhr dann


----------



## puls190 (9. November 2006)

Der Link zu Supertour !!! 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3573


@Erdi

Einstellen auf der HP hatt nicht geklappt


----------



## KillerN (9. November 2006)

@Puls190 die Termineintragung funzt, du musst den Code der dir angezeigt wird nur richtig Eingeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (9. November 2006)

homburger schrieb:


> **** NEW*** Coming next spring: Techniktraining mit den Eisbären **** NEW***



Ich wär an nem Training für Fortgeschrittene interessiert, bietet Ihr sowas auch mal an?


----------



## Lupo (9. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich wär an nem Training für Fortgeschrittene interessiert, bietet Ihr sowas auch mal an?



gerne, wen willste vorbeischicken, bzw für wen fragst du


----------



## RedRum05 (9. November 2006)

Menno, was ist das denn für ein Wetter 
Jetzt hat man mal am Morgen Zeit für ne schöne Runde und dann so was. 
Für den WP werd ich aber später noch ne ordentliche Runde joggen gehn 

Wünsche euch heute Abend viel Spaß und das ihr trocken heim kommt!


----------



## gruen (9. November 2006)

Wird schon wieder. 
Jetzt scheint die Sonne. Das kann ja lustig werden, heute abend ...


----------



## Deleted 37613 (9. November 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Das Kreishaus ist vor meiner Hütte, der große Klotz direkt neben dem ex Toom Parkplatz, also 19 Uhr dann



Wo werdet ihr auf den Rodgaurundweg treffen?
Für mich ist es dann vieleicht einfacher dort einzusteigen.


----------



## Lucafabian (9. November 2006)

Lupo schrieb:


> gerne, wen willste vorbeischicken, bzw für wen fragst du



*Was willst Du dann dademit Sache?*















 ***gutgekontert***


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (9. November 2006)

Nature-one schrieb:


> Wo werdet ihr auf den Rodgaurundweg treffen?
> Für mich ist es dann vieleicht einfacher dort einzusteigen.


hmmm, welcher Ort ist eindeutig - dann sage ich mal Ecke Grillplatz ca. 19:15 könnten wir dort auf den Rundweg stoßen.


----------



## Deleted 37613 (9. November 2006)

Hm da fängt es schon an, welchen Grillplatz meinst du in Jügesheim der?


----------



## Staanemer (9. November 2006)

Mahlzeit, 

Fahrtechnik wäre hier angeboten. Anfänger und Fortgeschrittene.

@Erdi01, bin für heute abend vorsichtshalber gemeldet, weiss aber nicht ob ich das schaffe. Fahrrad und Klamotten habe ich dabei, damit ich direkt von Arbeit zu Euch stossen kann.

Thomas


----------



## puls190 (9. November 2006)

Nature-one
puls190 
KillerN 
gruen 
Lupo 
Google 
Staanemer 
Miss Marple 
Erdi

Ne tolle Truppe für  heute Abend


----------



## puls190 (9. November 2006)

Ich habe ein ganz tollen Tip für euch da müßt ihr alle dabei sein.

Da freut sich einer ganz dolle


Seit auch H I E R dabei


----------



## puls190 (9. November 2006)

*Livebericht aus Offenbach*

Frau *Marple* zu ihrem *Lupo*:

Meist du ich kann heut abend mitradeln

*Lupo*: na klar wenn der Puls mitfährt ist immer einer hinter dir


Na hab ich recht


----------



## Andreas (9. November 2006)

puls190 schrieb:


> Nature-one
> puls190
> KillerN
> gruen
> ...



Denkt aber dran, wenn ihr so eine Lichterkette bildet: Wenn der Tourguide das Ruecklicht vom letzten Fahrer sieht ist der Rodgau Rundweg nicht lang genug  

Schade, ich waere gerne dabei


----------



## Erdi01 (9. November 2006)

Nature-one schrieb:


> Hm da fängt es schon an, welchen Grillplatz meinst du in Jügesheim der?


falls Du das noch lesen kannst und noch nicht unterwegs bist. 

*JA.*

Und ich muß jetzt auch in die Pötte kommen, damit ich nicht der Letzte bin bei so Vieeelen   

Bis gleich ...


----------



## Deleted 37613 (9. November 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> falls Du das noch lesen kannst und noch nicht unterwegs bist.
> 
> *JA.*
> 
> ...



Sorry habe ich mal wieder überlesen....


----------



## Erdi01 (9. November 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich denke mal alle sind wieder gut zu Hause angekommen ...

... ich bin immer noch ganz überrascht über die rege Teilnahme von 10 Leuten. Das motiviert für die folgenden Nightrides  

@[email protected] hatt es wohl nicht mehr rechtzeitig geschafft, dafür ein extra Gruß und Dank an die Tour-Fraktion @grün, moppel und [email protected] die mitgeradelt sind  Würde mich freuen Euch wieder zu sehen, die NightRideHighlights kommen ja erst noch 

Und die Eisbären erwarte ich sowieso wieder  

Naja, war halt dunkel ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loti (10. November 2006)

Hallo erdi01,
da hattet ihr ja einen schönen Nightride. Ich kam leider nicht aus der Firamn raus und bin deshlab von 21-23 Uhr eine Runde um Dreieich und Langen gefahren.
Für alle die am Sonntag, den 12.11. nicht auf der anderen Main-Seite mit google fahren wollen, biete ich ein Tour in den Odenwald an.

Ziel: der Rödehof bei Rossdorf - eine urige Kneipe  auf einem Bauernhof
Strecke zwischen 60-70 km mit leichten  Steigungen
Es gibt mehrere Streckenvarianten - mit mehr oder  weniger Asphalt
Welche wir fahren,  entscheide ich nach der  Wetterlage.
Abfahrt: 10 Uhr am Lindenplatz in  Sprendlingen
Rückkehr ca. 16 Uhr, also noch im  Hellen!
Liebe Grüße
Lothar


----------



## puls190 (10. November 2006)

Guten Morgen,

Die Nachtfahrt war wie immer schön und hat Spaß gemacht.

Goggle hatte sogar wolfsmäßig heulen müssen als er uns verlassen hat 

Toll das auch Leute aus dem Tour und Rennrad News Forum dabei waren 

Ich hatte wärend der Tour einen Bärenhunger, na ja vieleicht hätte ich voher eine kleinigkeit essen sollen, dann wäre mir der Mc Donnalds Exes erspart geblieben. 

euer gut genährter
Puls190


----------



## Google (10. November 2006)

Moin, moin

ist schon klasse mit so einer großen Gruppe im Herbst/Winter zu fahren. Vor lauter Blabla merkt man die Km und die Kälte nicht  

Wer am WE Lust auf ne längere , lockere Tour mit Pause hat, darf auch hier mitfahren  Ich hoffe das Wetter spielt mit. Ein bisserl Regen macht mir allerdings nicht so viel aus...

*Flachlandaufbautour*

Weitere Zustiegsmöglichkeiten sind nach Absprache möglich.

Grüße und bis zur nächsten Tour

Frank

so, und jetzt mal wieder die Bewertung hochpuschen....


----------



## Staanemer (10. November 2006)

Morgen, 

das war nix gestern. Der Verkehr war so heftig, dass ich erst um 19:23 am Treffpunkt war. Einmal umsonst das Rad im Auto spazierengefahren.

Hab dann mal Googles Flachlandaufabutour ein paar Tage vorgezogen und war irgendwo hinter Frankfurt.

Hoffentlich klappts das nächste Mal.

Thomas


----------



## puls190 (10. November 2006)

Geiler Sonnenschein ideal für eine Indian Summertour

aber nein man muß ja arbeiten,

und hunger hab ich auch schon wieder

oje Bike ist auch noch sau dreckig 
und überhaupt habe ich immernoch Dienst und will hier raus.

Aufs Bike


----------



## Hans-Joachim (10. November 2006)

An alle teuflischen teufel: ) Eisbären.

Haut rein! Gibt alles! Holt das letzte aus Euch raus!  
Kann seit heute die nächsten Tage nicht unterstützen.

Habe eine dicke Erkältung  und bin noch ab Sonntag bis Mittwoch in Mabella (auch noch ohne Rad  )


----------



## Andreas (10. November 2006)

Hans-Joachim schrieb:


> Habe eine dicke Erkältung  und bin noch ab Sonntag bis Mittwoch in Mabella (auch noch ohne Rad  )



Hallo Hans,

also angesteckt haben kann ich dich so rein virtuell ja nicht.

Gute Besserung!!!


----------



## Erdi01 (10. November 2006)

bei den besch... Wetteraussichten für's WE und die darauffolgenden Tage werde ich meinem Knie was Gutes tun und mich auf der Couch lang machen.

Der NightRide gestern hatt zwar nicht geschadet, besser geworden ist es aber dadurch auch nicht.

Apro Pos NightRide der LMB für kommenden DO ist wieder reaktiviert  

@Miss Marple, [email protected] schon eine alternativ Schwimmstätte für Montag ausgeguggt


----------



## puls190 (10. November 2006)

@Erdi

Bei Kniebeschwerden ist Brustschwimmen Gift durch die schräge Belastung.
Steht auch in der aktuellen Mtb Zeitung
Oder du kraulst dann geht es.

Also uffbasse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (10. November 2006)

puls190 schrieb:


> @Erdi
> 
> Bei Kniebeschwerden ist Brustschwimmen Gift durch die schräge Belastung.
> Steht auch in der aktuellen Mtb Zeitung
> ...


kann ich bestätigen, ging am Montag nämlich nicht. Aber man braucht keine Beine um zu schwimmen, Arme langen weis ich seit letzen Montag  

In welcher Zeitung waren die Test von Carbon Rush und Taurin. Die will ich mal lesen - oder vllt sollte ich's besser nicht


----------



## Hans-Joachim (11. November 2006)

Andreas schrieb:


> Hallo Hans,
> 
> also angesteckt haben kann ich dich so rein virtuell ja nicht.
> 
> Gute Besserung!!!



Hallo Andreas,

danke, nee, nee. Dafür habe ich meine Kids


----------



## puls190 (11. November 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> kann ich bestätigen, ging am Montag nämlich nicht. Aber man braucht keine Beine um zu schwimmen, Arme langen weis ich seit letzen Montag
> 
> In welcher Zeitung waren die Test von Carbon Rush und Taurin. Die will ich mal lesen - oder vllt sollte ich's besser nicht




http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/home


----------



## Erdi01 (11. November 2006)

gelöscht


----------



## Erdi01 (11. November 2006)

Gääääähhhhhnende Langeweile ....

können sich die IndienSummerTour-Teilnehmer noch an die RennRadlerMasse an der Burg Frankenstein erinneren. 

Jetzt weis ich warum die da waren

Wir könnten die Eisbären in der Liste auch mal verehwigen. Am Besten nach Malle, da müßte eine vernünftige Platzierung möglich sein  

Hier der Link worum es eigentlich geht.


----------



## KillerN (11. November 2006)

Kann mir jemand mal sein Rennrad leihen  

Hört sich gut an, aber gegen einen echten Renner hat man am Bike bekanntlich keine Chance, schade eigentlich. Trailanstiege sollten zeitabzug geben 

P.S.: Schleifende Bremsscheibe ist ersetzt, jetzt flutschts wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackTrek (11. November 2006)

KillerN schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand mal sein Rennrad leihen



Wenn Du versprichst eine richtig gute Zeit zu fahren, kannste mein Pina dafür kriegen!


----------



## Andreas (11. November 2006)

Hans-Joachim schrieb:


> Hallo Andreas,
> 
> danke, nee, nee. Dafür habe ich meine Kids



Naja, Du hast ja schon genug Punkte rausgefahren und damit ein schönes Polster.



			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Gääääähhhhhnende Langeweile ....
> 
> können sich die IndienSummerTour-Teilnehmer noch an die RennRadlerMasse an der Burg Frankenstein erinneren.
> 
> Jetzt weis ich warum die da waren



Die Seite hatte ich im Vorfeld auch schon gesehen. Ich wusste nur nicht das es an dem WE war.

Als Rennen finde ich den Anstieg aber zu kurz. Dafür würde mich mich dem Renner mal das Feldberg BZF reizen. Mit meinem MTB hatte ich zumindest mal einer 18er Schnitt die Hochtaunusstraße hoch.

http://www.bzf-feldberg.de.vu/


----------



## RedRum05 (11. November 2006)

"Geiles Wetter".. da lohnt es sich doch nen spontanen Nightride zu machen. Werd nachher mal Punkte für den WP einfahren und mitem Bike zur Freundin fahren... 
man hat ja sonst nix zu tun  

Morgen gibts dann mal nen "0"-Punkte Tag und es wird der Regen von drinn mit Kaffee und Kuchen beobachtet  

Wünsche den kranken Eisbären ne schnelle und gute Besserung !


----------



## puls190 (11. November 2006)

@Red 

fahr gefälligst mit dem Auto zur Freundin, dort brauchst du doch deine Kraft für etwas anderes  

oder


----------



## puls190 (11. November 2006)

PS: danach darfst du dir auch eine Null Punkte Woche gönnen  

Ciao Puls190 aus den Siegerteam 2007 

DIAVOLO EISBÄREN


----------



## puls190 (11. November 2006)

DIAVOLO MOTIVATION

@ippie

Komm nach diesem Eintrachtergebnis    bisschen den Frust wegstrampeln und ein paar WP einfahren wirkt wahre Wunder 

wir wolln den Ippie sehn   
wir wolln den Ippie sehn.. wir wolln den Ippie sehn...wir wolln den Ippie sehn


----------



## RedRum05 (11. November 2006)

@Puls... na kannst du nur eins!? Die null Punkte Woche gönne ich dir nicht. Ihr seid das looooser Team 2007  
Hat auf jeden Fall Spaß gemacht und ich kam trocken und warm an und hab mir erst mal ne Dusche gegönnt. Jetzt lass ich mir erst mal was zu essen machen.. hungrig ins Bett geht ja gar nicht 

Wünsche allen nen schönes Wochenende


----------



## maixle (12. November 2006)

Gudde,

bin sehr zufrieden zu sehen, dass wenigstens ein paar Eisbären einige Punkte eingefahren haben  ...quasi einen kleinen Wettbewerbsvorteil verschafft  .

@Erdi: Vielen Dank nochmal für das Rühren der Werbetrommel im Nachbarforum  . 

Leider hat sich noch niemand auf Deinen Aufruf gemeldet. Also, wer immer noch nen Team sucht: Bei mir sind noch Plätze frei  . So alleine macht das keinen Spass  .

So, jetzt wünsche ich allen noch einen gemütlichen Sundachabend auf der Couch.

Viele Eisbärgrüsse
Maixle
Steel is Real, Kona Rockz, GT Rulez, SSP- the new but old dimension


----------



## puls190 (12. November 2006)

Na hier ist so stille was habt ihr den heute so getrieben ?

Ich habe nur geschloft und gefuttert und gedacht eigentlich sollteste mal was machen .

Und dann musste ich Schwiegereltern besuchen und jetzt bin ich im Dienst

Also ein richtig toller Sonntag

aber zum Glück gibt es ja das hier

Pulsistourglück


----------



## BlackTrek (12. November 2006)

puls190 schrieb:


> Na hier ist so stille was habt ihr den heute so getrieben ?


Losgefahren, im Schlamm versunken, dann von oben nass und jetzt geh ich radputzen. Zählt das eigentlich als Alternativsport?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (12. November 2006)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Losgefahren, im Schlamm versunken, dann von oben nass und jetzt geh ich radputzen. Zählt das eigentlich als Alternativsport?



Nur wenn du heute ohne Schutzblech unterwegs warst.


----------



## Erdi01 (12. November 2006)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Zählt das eigentlich als Alternativsport?


wenn das zählt kriege ich aber auch ein Paar Points. 

Ich habe im Keller gewütet, aufgräumt, ausgemisstet und momentan stelle ich das Zeugs in Ebay ein. Wer z.B. DENON-Hifikomponenten (Verstärker, CD-Player, MiniDisk, Cassettendeck, Tuner, DCC etc.) in edlem champagner sucht, der kann sich demnächst in Ebay auf die Suche machen  

Jetzt muß ich weiter tippen, das nervt ...


----------



## Lupo (12. November 2006)

huhu zusammen 

wollte mal fragen wer lust hat morgen mit schwimmen zu gehn 

weil das montemare wegen renovierungsarbeiten (besser wär ne runderneuerung ) geschlossen ist wollen wir mal das badehaus in rödermark testen. wir werden so gegen 18.30 uhr dort aufschlagen. wer noch


----------



## Erdi01 (12. November 2006)

Lupo schrieb:


> weil das montemare wegen renovierungsarbeiten (besser wär ne runderneuerung ) geschlossen ist wollen wir mal das badehaus in rödermark testen. wir werden so gegen 18.30 uhr dort aufschlagen. wer noch


Na isch ... werde ich mal die Schwimmsachen packen. Bis morsche ...


----------



## Staanemer (13. November 2006)

Ist das Montemare schon so runtergenudelt?

Das in Rödermark ist klein, aber fein. Ich empfehle dringendst die Pfefferminz-Aktion im Dampfbad.

Thomas


----------



## RedRum05 (13. November 2006)

Moin...
Endlich bin ich wieder im geliebten Hessen  *g*

Schade, dass ich heute Abend nicht daheim bin sonst würde ich auch mal im "Badehaus" vorbei schaun. Ist ja nur 5 min. von mir!
Bin ich mal gespannt, wie das Monte Mare danach ausschaut. Nötig wars!

@Puls... hoffentlich regnets morgen nicht, sonst will ich nicht unbedingt 3-4std. im Regen fahren


----------



## Staanemer (13. November 2006)

Das Wetter sieht plötzlich gut aus für morgen. Heute Früh wars noch bei Regen, jetzt nur bewölkt.

Ich habe allerdings bedenken, dann ich es bis zum Treffpunkt schaffe.
Wo ist die Kilianusbrücke? Ist das das hässliche Teil über den Main?

Dann finde ich zwar mit dem Rad hin, aber nicht mit dem Auto.


----------



## puls190 (13. November 2006)

Wegen der Tour morgen

ja das ist die Brücke über den Main bei Mainflingen

die findet man ganz einfach,auch mit dem Auto.
Einfach im Ort zum Main runter fahren dann ist man automatisch dort 
Es gibt ein Parkplatz direkt am Main und der ist neben der Brücke

@wie gesagt die Tour kann auch verkürzt werden bei Pisswetter oder so

Ich werde bei jedem Wetter fahren 

So und jetzt schön eintragen wer Lust und Zeit hat 

Wartturm Tour


----------



## Andreas (13. November 2006)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Das Wetter sieht plötzlich gut aus für morgen. Heute Früh wars noch bei Regen, jetzt nur bewölkt.
> 
> Ich habe allerdings bedenken, dann ich es bis zum Treffpunkt schaffe.
> Wo ist die Kilianusbrücke? Ist das das hässliche Teil über den Main?
> ...



Guckst Du hier:
http://www.mtb-rhein-main.de/gps/spessart/Spessarttrails.html

Es gibt auch direkt neben der Bruecke einen Parkplatz. Jedenfalls auf der Hessen-Seite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puls190 (13. November 2006)

So noch ein wenig die Werbetronnel anmachen

Wetter soll morgen super werden 


Hallo,

jetzt ist es soweit ich stelle erstmals eine Tour ins LMB

Am Dienstag 14.11.2006

Nigthride ab 19:00 Uhr

Treffpukt Mainhausen an der Kilianusbrücke http://www.mtb-rhein-main.de/gps/spessart/Spessarttrails.html

Wir fahren ein lockere Runde im angenehmen Tempo

Es geht durch den Babenhäuser Wald nach Schaafheim hoch zum Warturm, von dort in Richtung Langstadt über Kleestadt wieder zurück.

Fahrzeit schätze ich mal, liegt bei 3 Stunden.
Falls es zu lange wird, können wir varieren und verkürzen. Auch ein Ausstieg in Dudenhofen zum Tourende wäre möglich

Bitte unterstützt mich bei meiner ersten Tour

Helm und Licht sind Pflicht! 
Die Teilnahme erfolgt auf eigenes Risiko!

Die Touren finden nur bei hinreichend gutem Wetter statt, auch hierzu in unseren Thread schauen.



Ich freue mich über jeden Teilnehmer !!!


----------



## Staanemer (13. November 2006)

Jo, ich kenne die Brücke, war ja gestern erst da. Hab bloss nicht gewusst, wie sie heisst.

Kann aber leider nicht dabei sein, weil ich morgen abend arbeiten werde.

Thomas


----------



## Erdi01 (13. November 2006)

@[email protected] ich halte es mir bis zum Schluß offen, aber von gutem Wetter morgen kann ich einfach nix sehen  

Rechne mal nicht mit mir, falls es widererwarten klappen sollte melde ich mich per Handy bei Dir - hmmm, habe ich gar nicht von Dir, schick sie mir mal.

@[email protected] so genau brauch ich meine miese Punktezahl im WIPOKA auch nicht sehen  Was ist mit dem Dancing Bärchen


----------



## _jazzman_ (14. November 2006)

Hallo Eisbären...

hab mir eure Webseite mal angeschaut...  

..und einen Antrag für das "Retro Eisbären" Team gestellt...



Viele Grüße
_jazzman_


----------



## Hans-Joachim (14. November 2006)

puls190 schrieb:


> So noch ein wenig die Werbetronnel anmachen
> Wetter soll morgen super werden



..Ihr habt ja keine Ahnung was gutes Wetter ist.

Ich bin gerade in Marbella SP. Wir haben blauen Himmerl und 20°C um 11:00 Uhr. 
Und das Hinterland ist genial zum biken.
Ich hab nur ein Problem: Muß arbeiten und habe kein Bike dabei


----------



## puls190 (14. November 2006)

ich meinte natürlich super Eisbärwetter 
@Jazzman
kannst ja heute abend mitradeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hans-Joachim (14. November 2006)

doppelt. gelöscht


----------



## puls190 (14. November 2006)

Ich meinte natürilch Super Eisbärwetter  

@jazzman

radel doch heute abend mit


----------



## _jazzman_ (14. November 2006)

hallo puls,

würde gerne mitradeln aber leider ist meine zeit heute abend ziemlich begrenzt und da ich aus alzenau komme ist ein vorzeitiger ausstieg bei eurer tour rund um babenhausen auch schlecht möglich...

aber ihr könnt ja wieder mal ne tour richtung hahnenkamm starten, da bin ich auf jedenfall dabei (außer montags und mittwochs).

viel spaß heute abend...


----------



## BlackTrek (14. November 2006)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> aber ihr könnt ja wieder mal ne tour richtung hahnenkamm starten, da bin ich auf jedenfall dabei (außer montags und mittwochs).



Der Google bietet oft donnerstags Touren in diese Richtung an. Leider kann ich da nie...

Rockin´ Sonja


----------



## _jazzman_ (14. November 2006)

ja ich halte die augen nach hahnenkamm touren auf..

morgen abend geht wieder eine google-night-tour übern hahnenkamm aber mittwochs kann ich leider nicht.


hab eben in der mittagspause schnell meine helmhalterung für mein laternchen repariert und werde nach feierabend noch ne runde durch die weinberge drehen. wenn ich mal mehr zeit habe würde ich aber auch gerne mal mit euch ne tour um babenhausen und rodgau machen.


----------



## Google (14. November 2006)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Der Google bietet oft donnerstags Touren in diese Richtung an. Leider kann ich da nie...
> 
> Rockin´ Sonja


Nö, eigentlich eher Dienstags  Ein anderer Wochentag ist eher ne Ausnahme. 

Donnerstag fahr ich meist locker am Main lang. Wär mit will und mir die Zeit vertreiben möchte, kann sich gerne melden


----------



## puls190 (14. November 2006)

@goggle

lass doch den Donnerstag ausfallen so fährste heute abend mit 

würde mich sehr freuen


----------



## Google (14. November 2006)

puls190 schrieb:


> @goggle
> 
> lass doch den Donnerstag ausfallen so fährste heute abend mit
> 
> würde mich sehr freuen


Nur wenn Du meinen Usernamen richtig schreibst  

Spass beiseite. Geht heute leider nicht. Und ausserdem sollen ab morgen sommerliche Temperaturen hereinbrechen. Da wär ich ja schön blöd mich heute aufs Pferdchen zu setzen


----------



## BlackTrek (14. November 2006)

Hallo Puls190,

Wie es aussieht, komm ich hier nicht rechtzeitig weg, um bis 19:00 in Mainhausen zu sein. Da ich aber der einzige verbleibende Mitfahrer bin, wollte ich fragen, ob wir das nicht einfach eine Stunde nach hinten verlegen und evtl die Runde etwas verkürzen. Was meinste?

Gruss
Sonja


----------



## puls190 (14. November 2006)

@BlackTrek

Sorry aber 20Uhr ist mir zu spät 

Ich gebe aber nicht auf und werde die Tour nochmal anbieten 

und heute bin ich um 19h am Treffpunkt auch wenn keiner kommt dreh ich meine Runde.

Schade soll aber halt nich sein

euer trauriger Puls


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staanemer (14. November 2006)

Nicht traurig sein.

Arbeit geht nunmal vor. Irgendwie muss man sich die ganzen geilen Bike-Teile doch leisten können.  

Ich finds gut, dass Du trotzdem fährst. Wir haben ein paar Punkte bitter nötig.


----------



## Erdi01 (15. November 2006)

und es geht weiter ...

ZWEITER NightRide des Biketreff's Dietzenbach am 16. November 19:00 Uhr

Treffpunkt: Haupteingang des Kreishauses Dietzenbach.

Diesmal geht es nach Seligenstadt, am Main entlang über Hanau bis Offenbach. Zurück über Heusenstamm nach Dietzenbach. Ein- und Ausstieg entlang der Strecke möglich.

Falls noch nicht geschehen, könnt Ihr Euch im LMB eintragen.

Ich freue mich wieder auf zahlreiches Erscheinen


----------



## puls190 (15. November 2006)

@Erdi 
ab wann seit ihr in Seligenstadt ?


----------



## Staanemer (15. November 2006)

Moin, 

bei Interesse könnt mal hier  reinschauen wegen gemeinsamer Tour übern Feldberg oder die Wasserkuppe.
Danke und weiter so!!!

Thomas


----------



## puls190 (15. November 2006)

super Wetter heute


----------



## Erdi01 (15. November 2006)

puls190 schrieb:


> @Erdi
> ab wann seit ihr in Seligenstadt ?


nach Fahrplan hält der Zug um 19:45 an der Fähre.

@[email protected] gelesen! Wir werden morgen beim Touren entscheiden was am WE läuft.


----------



## Google (15. November 2006)

Guten Abend Riders

also morgen wird das nix mit mir. Ich kann wohl schon so gegen 16:30 Uhr los.

Mit dem kommenden WE hat es sich erledigt. Es werden einige bei der Flachlandaufbautour mitfahren. Ich denk mal, dass es Dir zu wenige KM sind  Ich lade Dich /Euch trotzdem ein  

In den kommenden Wochen gibts dann aber verstärkt die altbwährten Wintertouren  . Hast Du eigentlich die Daten Km/Hm der Touren noch parat ?

Kennst Du auch die Daten von Dir aus nach Sulzbach, inklusive Mtb-Strecke und wieder zurück ?

Grüße

Frank


----------



## KillerN (16. November 2006)

Morgen ...

Heute kann ich wieder mal Punkte sammeln, habe in dieser Woche bisher einfach keine Zeit gehabt ...

@Erdi Bin um 19 Uhr am Kreishaus  

@staanmer Wenn ihr die Wasserkuppe fahrt, wäre ich mit dabei ! Das wäre doch mal was neues !

Grüße
Jens


----------



## puls190 (16. November 2006)

@erdi

Wenn ich heute nicht um 19 :40h an der Fähre bin könnt ihr einfach weiter fahren.
Da ich heute wohl schon füher unterwegs sein werde, muß das goile Wetter nutzen
Ich bleibe aber mal eingetragen.

ciao puls


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staanemer (16. November 2006)

Servus, 

ich fahre Euch von Hanau am Main entgegen, dann mit Euch nach Dietzenbach und wieder heim nach Staanem.

Da es zur Zeit immer noch zeitkritisch ist trage ich mich nicht ein!

Und am Sonntag gibts das*Fremdgehen Teil 2*

Bei dem fantastischen Herbstfarben mit Video und Helmkamera.

Eine Schneetour auf der Wasserkuppe folgt, sobald es die Bedingungen zulassen  

Viel Spass

Thomas


----------



## Lupo (16. November 2006)

..ich bin auch noch auf der arbeit und ein ende ist noch nicht abzusehen 

also nicht auf mich warten, sollte ich um 19:00 nicht in dtz sein...

gruss,

wolfgang


----------



## Miss Marple (16. November 2006)

Lupo schrieb:


> ..ich bin auch noch auf der arbeit und ein ende ist noch nicht abzusehen
> 
> also nicht auf mich warten, sollte ich um 19:00 nicht in dtz sein...
> 
> ...



Hallo Jungs, bei mir ist´s genauso  , schade   

Gruss Martina,


----------



## Deleted 37613 (16. November 2006)

Ich versuche mich bei euch in Rodgau anzuschließen.
Welchen Weg nehmt ihr nach Seligenstadt?


----------



## Erdi01 (16. November 2006)

@Miss Marple, [email protected] Ihr könntet uns, wie Staanemer, am Main entgegenkommen und dann drehen ...

So, ich muß jetzt auch wieder mal in die Pötte kommen.


----------



## Andreas (16. November 2006)

Schön war's und schon wieder 9 Leute! 

Auf den letzten 8km hatte ich eben noch irgendwie Wind aus der Sahara. Das war eine Brise wie in einer lauen Sommernacht und das am 16.11.

In Offenbach war Erdi so in's Schwätzen vertieft, dass er erst kurz vor Frankfurt gemerkt hat dass wir am Abbiegepunkt vorbeigefahren waren und Lupo schon längst zu Hause war  

Nature-one's Post hat wohl keiner mehr gelesen. Hättest doch einfach nach Seligenstadt kommen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (16. November 2006)

Ohhh - Nature-One's Post hatt sich mit meinem überschnitten und habe ihn erst jetzt gelesen. Dachte bei meinem späten Post, dass wäre kurzfristig genug geschaut  Wir sind sogar Mitten durch Jügesheim gefahren.

Und ja vor lauter "Geschwätz" am Ziel in OF vorbeigeschossen  

Der LMB für nächsten Donnerstag ist schon wieder reaktiviert. Am Vorabend wird hier bekannt gegeben was gefahren wird. Kleiner Tip einfach mal in die Aufzählung des LMB's schauen, dann könnt Ihr es Euch vllt denken


----------



## Erdi01 (16. November 2006)

und weil ich gerade so schön am Posten bin ..

auf geht's am Samstag zur IndienSummerTour light

Wenn das Wetter diesmal besser mitspielt wird die volle Farbenpracht zu bewundern sein.

@[email protected] Klingebersch ist natürlich ein Stichwort. Mal sehen wie ich Sonntag morgen drauf bin und aus den Federn komme. Würde mich ggfl. kurzfristif anmelden und in Seligenstadt zustoßen.

Worum geht's - um die WolfsAufbauSpackenTour des Hanau-Partner-Threads.


----------



## puls190 (16. November 2006)

heute nach dem Ritt kein MC

Mampf gerade ein Hänchenfilet mit Salat hat meine Liebste für mich in der Pfanne gehabt.

Ok ich gebe es zu, ich futtere gerade das zweite mmmhh.

Ja die Nachtfahrt war toll und lang 3h18sind es bei mir mit 70km.
Gestern in der gleichen Zeit mit dem Renner 90km.



PS: Bilder kommen morgen

Gute Nacht


----------



## puls190 (17. November 2006)

Guten Morgen 

habe ich schon gesagt das ich total müde bin


euer schlaffer Puls


----------



## Lupo (17. November 2006)

Andreas schrieb:


> ...
> In Offenbach war Erdi so in's Schwätzen vertieft, dass er erst kurz vor Frankfurt gemerkt hat dass wir am Abbiegepunkt vorbeigefahren waren und Lupo schon längst zu Hause war  ...



jaja so kennt man den erdi  der wär bestimmt noch bis kelsterbach gefahren und hätte die flughafenumrundung noch mitgenommen weil das so schön gepasst hätte 
dadurch dass ich an der ersten kreuzung noch mit vorbeigeschossen bin, (dachte erdi nimmt die 2.  ) hab ich wenigstens 2:30:23 und 55km auf der uhr....immerhin dadurch ein wp punkt mehr


----------



## Andreas (17. November 2006)

Lupo schrieb:


> jaja so kennt man den erdi  der wär bestimmt noch bis kelsterbach gefahren und hätte die flughafenumrundung noch mitgenommen weil das so schön gepasst hätte
> dadurch dass ich an der ersten kreuzung noch mit vorbeigeschossen bin, (dachte erdi nimmt die 2.  ) hab ich wenigstens 2:30:23 und 55km auf der uhr....immerhin dadurch ein wp punkt mehr



Bei uns gab's natuerlich auch einen Punkt mehr. Wir sind wieder zurueck gefahren und bei Dir an der Haustuer vorbei gekommen. Klingeln fuer einen Cappu wollten wir aber um die Uhrzeit nicht mehr. 

@puls190: Wieso stehst Du auch so frueh auf


----------



## Google (17. November 2006)

Moin Bikers  

Da haben die meisten die vergangene Sommernacht nochmal ausgenutzt  Ich bin halt schon früher mit fohns und Kulminator los. Meine Frau entgegnet mir dann mit irgendwie entspannterem (schreibt man das so  sieht so komisch aus) Gesichtszügen wenn ich nur einmal die Woche später komme  

IndianSummertour würd ich glatt mitfahren wenn ich nicht aus gleichem Grunde nur einmal am WE touren würde  

Aber ich muß ja auch noch die Wolfsspacken auf den Geschmack für längere Touren bringen  : (siehe unten) Ich hoffe den Jungs (und Mädels  ) gefällts.



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Worum geht's - um die WolfsAufbauSpackenTour des Hanau-Partner-Threads.



Bei Euren Nightrides bin ich spätestens bei der Vilbeler Runde wieder dabei und mach auch mal ein bisserl Werbung bei den Wölfen. Nicht nur wegen des guten Eisbärenfleisches  Die Tour liegt ja quasi vor der Haustür.

Airportumrundung würd ich ja auch gern fahren....aber am nächsten Tag um 5:00 Uhr wieder raus  Das kostet Überwindung

Grüße


Frank


----------



## RedRum05 (17. November 2006)

Hoffentlich gibts nächsten Donnerstag noch mal son Wetter - bin am 23.11. endlich dabei 

@Erdi... Stichwort Binselberg?


----------



## Deleted 37613 (17. November 2006)

Andreas schrieb:


> Nature-one's Post hat wohl keiner mehr gelesen. Hättest doch einfach nach Seligenstadt kommen können.



Ich war auch auf dem Weg dorthin. Musste allerdings wieder umdrehen und noch ne Runde arbeiten.


----------



## tschoah (18. November 2006)

Moin.

Ich habe mich mal für Samstag eingetragen.
Habe gerade nachgeschaut wo das genau ist.

Anbei ein Link wo ich um 11 Uhr stehen werde:
http://www.map24.com/search?q=m24flnlFR7MvZSVriiUhhKDN9sfWn_sLxtoK8m/ukWyBpJ25E3U8sblyjQRf4j1B7sEJlA5UcnC4LjjAMLcvUfZZ8LV7lnP_FvAICw5EBiOoxeeZQgWa_HJqlfANc8ZLsRE2b4/c0KYpGVDz6ZVrNMfShQqOJ9_mLe9TBE_iG1medqAPttxxNeQ

Ich hoffe mal, dass das richtig ist.

Da ich eure Telefonnummer nicht habe gebe ich euch mal meine:
0176 21108363

Bis denne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (18. November 2006)

tschoah schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> Ich habe mich mal für Samstag eingetragen.
> Habe gerade nachgeschaut wo das genau ist.
> ...


Ja, das ist OK. Ich komme dort vorbei. Bis später ...


----------



## tschoah (18. November 2006)

So, bin angezezogen, gehe jetzt in den Keller und fahre los.

Hoffentlich finde ich das direkt. Ich komme aber auf jedenfall.

Bis gleich.


----------



## Erdi01 (18. November 2006)

so alle wieder von der IndianSummerLight Tour zurück. Wir waren zu viert. Anfänglich gab's echten IndianSummer zu sehen, bevor der IndienSummer in tropfenform zu bewundern war  

Zeitlich lief es etwas aus dem Ruder, so dass wir die Strecke modifizierten. Schade, es war nicht mal Zeit für'n Cappu. Dann halt das nächste Mal wieder ... 

Auf dem Heimweg bin ich noch ein wenig mit Tschoah (ein Langener aus Offenbach) Richtung Offenbach gedüst, gut fürn WIPOKA. Sonst fahrn hier ja alle Kreisel um mich  

Ein paar Bilder sind im IndianSummer Album dazu gekommen.


----------



## tschoah (18. November 2006)

Moin.

Ja, die Tour war echt super!

Machen demnächst wieder.


----------



## Erdi01 (19. November 2006)

also 130 KM mit Google Tour's war mir heute irgendwie zu heftig. Außerdem haben 2 Std. Vollwäsche gereicht um's Radl sauber zu kriegen  

@Lupo, Miss [email protected] Morgen wieder Urberach 18:30 !?!


----------



## Lupo (19. November 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> also 130 KM mit Google Tour's war mir heute irgendwie zu heftig. Außerdem haben 2 Std. Vollwäsche gereicht um's Radl sauber zu kriegen
> 
> @Lupo, Miss [email protected] Morgen wieder Urberach 18:30 !?!



jepp nach 2 tagen erste hilfe lehrgang tut mir bissi bewegung bestimmt gut


----------



## Andreas (20. November 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> so alle wieder von der IndianSummerLight Tour zurück. Wir waren zu viert. Anfänglich gab's echten IndianSummer zu sehen, bevor der IndienSummer in tropfenform zu bewundern war
> 
> Zeitlich lief es etwas aus dem Ruder, so dass wir die Strecke modifizierten. Schade, es war nicht mal Zeit für'n Cappu. Dann halt das nächste Mal wieder ...
> 
> ...




Ich habe auch ein paar Bilder zum Indian Summer Album hinzugefuegt:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=14654


----------



## puls190 (20. November 2006)

Oh jeh  da wurde ja am WE Punkte gesammelt wie verückt   

Ich mußte ja Arbeiten und Kinder hüten 

Heute bin ich mal wieder die Rückersbacher hoch geradelt und muß festellen, daß es mir doch immer schwer fällt wenn es hoch geht keuch lechz   

Und zeimal habe mich total blöd hingelegt weil ich nicht aus den Klickis gekommen bin, voll auf den Ellenbogen Knie und Oberschenkel man das tat SAUWEH  

jetzt erbitte ich eine Runde ehrliche Anteilnahme schließlich hat sich ein EISBÄR verletzt


----------



## BlackTrek (20. November 2006)

puls190 schrieb:


> jetzt erbitte ich eine Runde ehrliche Anteilnahme schließlich hat sich ein EISBÄR verletzt



Komm, jetzt sei nicht so weinerlich! Was sollen denn die anderen von uns denken...  

Als wahrer Eisbär solltest Du auf so etwas stolz sein und erzählen wie hart Du Dein Bike durchs Gelände geprügelt hast!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puls190 (20. November 2006)

IST MIR SCHEISS EGAL WAS DIE ANDEREN DENKEN


ICH BIN VERLETZT  AAAAAHHHHH     



PSBLACK
AHA es kommt also doch auf die Grösse an


----------



## puls190 (20. November 2006)

Ich habe morgen ab 11uhr vor eine Runde MTB zu fahren.

Hat noch jemand Zeit und Lust wär doch mal was.

Bin für alles offen 

evtl.MTB Strecke in Sulzbach


----------



## Erdi01 (20. November 2006)

puls190 schrieb:


> Ich habe morgen ab 11uhr vor eine Runde MTB zu fahren.
> 
> Hat noch jemand Zeit und Lust wär doch mal was.
> 
> ...


   

Na da kann die Verletzung nicht so groß sein  

Trotzdem ERSCHIESST Ihn  

meint Prophet nach dem er aus allen Wolken gefallen ist als er von Rush-Hour gehört hatt ...


----------



## Andreas (21. November 2006)

Sollte das mit dem Regen diese Woche immer so weitergehen und es am Wochenende schön wird, aber der Wald noch unter Wasser stehrt, können wir ja mal was ganz neues machen: Eine Indian Summer Renner Tour (letzte Möglichkeit)

Ich habe nämlich am WE eine super Panoramastrecke entdeckt (Ober-Beerbach-Stettbach). Von dort schaut man von oben auf den Meli- und den Tannenberg Wald durch den wird bei der Rückfahrt immer durchkommen.

@Erdi: bei den Temperaturen wird Dein Renner ja wohl noch nicht im Winterschlaf versunken sein.


----------



## RedRum05 (21. November 2006)

Ich wollte auch mal nachharken, wie es mit dem Nightride am Donnerstag bei dem Wetter aussieht. Denn selbst wenn es nicht regnet - der Wald ist verdammt matschig und feucht. Wenn nichts statt findet, fahr ich ne kleine GA Tour über Dreieich an der Kreisquerverbindung nach Seligenstadt...
Renner hab ich ja leider noch nicht!

Scheiß Wetter


----------



## puls190 (21. November 2006)

Ihr Motzköpfe

Auf raus mit euch und ab in den Wald und richtig schön einsauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _jazzman_ (21. November 2006)

puls190 schrieb:


> Auf raus mit euch und ab in den Wald und richtig schön einsauen




Hab ich grad gemacht....

Die Rückersbacher Schlucht hat mich heute Nachmittag ganz schön mit Dreck beschmissen....   


Viele Grüße
_jazzman_


----------



## Erdi01 (21. November 2006)

Andreas schrieb:


> @Erdi: bei den Temperaturen wird Dein Renner ja wohl noch nicht im Winterschlaf versunken sein.


eingentlich schon, aber geputzt ist er noch nicht. Also von daher noch möglich. Mal Wetter für's WE abwarten.

@[email protected] DO Nightride steht nach wie vor auf dem Programm. Was uns Ob überhaupt morgen mehr ...


----------



## RedRum05 (21. November 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Was uns Ob überhaupt morgen mehr ...



Ich nix verstehen  
Naja mal abwarten. Also ich hab vor wenigstens was schlammfreies zu fahren


----------



## Sakir (22. November 2006)

Morsche

ich habe eben mal im WP gestöbert.... 

*es ist keiner von uns (Eisbären) unter den ersten 100 ! ! ! *

da bin ich mal ein paar Wochen ausser gefecht und dann sowas....  

kommt doch mal in die "pötte" und macht Punkte das wir wenigstens mal
unter den ersten 100 vertreten sind  
was macht ihr, wenn es richtig kalt und ekelig wird....  

so, genug gemault  

nächste Woche werde ich mal langsam wieder mit Sport anfangen und die 
ein oder andere Runde laufen / biken !

 Michael


----------



## Andreas (22. November 2006)

Sakir schrieb:


> Morsche
> 
> ich habe eben mal im WP gestöbert....
> 
> ...



Ja, das liegt aber nicht nur an uns. Letztes Jahr haben wir uns fast alle in den Top100 gehalten. Dieses Jahr fahren die Leute wie die Verrueckten.  

Die hohen Punktzahlen liegen aber meiner Meinung nach auch an der steigenden Anzahl der Street- und Dirt Biker. Die haben keinen Tacho und kennen den Unterschied zwischen Brutto und Netto nicht. 

Ich hatte ja leider die erste Woche eine Erkaeltung, bin aber in der zweiten Woche um 1000 Plaetze aufgestiegen.
Tja Sakir, das macht Spass das Feld von hinten aufzuraeumen. Schoen dass der Heilungsprozess bei Dir Fortschritte macht und Du mit dem Sportprogrammm anfangen kannst.  

@Erdi01: Ja, warten wir mal das WE-Wetter ab. Fuer Donnerstag Abend (90% Regen) sieht es gar nicht gut aus.


----------



## puls190 (22. November 2006)

Morgen habe ich mal einen Termin für einen Spinnigkurs gemacht mal schauen ob das etwas für mich ist.

@Sakir
Viel Erfolg beim Trainigsbeginn!! , biste jetzt ohne Schleimbeutel ?

@ERDI
Hier noch ein Bild von meinem neuen Rennrad


----------



## BlackTrek (22. November 2006)

Sakir! Das sind ja gute Neuigkeiten!  



Sakir schrieb:


> kommt doch mal in die "pötte" und macht Punkte das wir wenigstens mal
> unter den ersten 100 vertreten sind


Also ich glaub, das wird wohl nichts. Anscheinend sind da dies Jahr unheimlich viele Leute im WiPoKa, die auf einem Level trainieren, dass ich nicht mehr unter "Hobby" fassen würde.
Vielleicht sollte man noch eine Sonderwertung für Vollzeit-Berufstätige einführen...  



Sakir schrieb:


> was macht ihr, wenn es richtig kalt und ekelig wird....


Ich glaub dann wird´s wieder besser. Die Eisbären sind ja daran gewöhnt und es wird sicher einige Konkurrenten geben, die sich gefördert durch das unnatürlich milde Wetter übermotiviert ins Punkte-machen gestürzt haben und nicht den langen Atem haben werden. Im März wird sicher einiges anders aussehen...


----------



## Andreas (22. November 2006)

puls190 schrieb:


> Hier noch ein Bild von meinem neuen Rennrad



Sehe ich richtig? Ein Renner mit Disc und Lefty?


----------



## puls190 (22. November 2006)

Andreas schrieb:


> Sehe ich richtig? Ein Renner mit Disc und Lefty?



ja du siehst richtig


----------



## BlackTrek (22. November 2006)

puls190 schrieb:


> ja du siehst richtig


Un-Aero-Design sozusagen. Vielleicht für Paris-Roubaix? aber erlaubt die UCI überhaupt Scheibenbremsen am Renner?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (22. November 2006)

Sakir schrieb:


> Morsche...



ein lebenszeichen von sakir 
keine angst, wir punkten schon noch wir halten uns ja nur zurück bis du wieder dabei bist dasses dich net zu sehr frustet


----------



## Erdi01 (22. November 2006)

@[email protected] schön von Dir zu hören und viel Spaß beim Feld von hinten aufrollen  

@DO [email protected] *ABGESAGT*. Bei den Wetteraussichten und der geringen Teilnehmerzahl fällt mir die Entscheidung leicht und ich kann mich anderen Dingen zuwenden. Der LMB ist aktuallisiert und für den 30. November wieder eingestellt. Bis dann ...


----------



## Cyclo06 (22. November 2006)

Dann ist der Cyclo ja froh daß er heute schon gefahren ist.

Habe nämlich meine Winterstiefel bekommen und wurde gleich mal probegefahren  

Die neuen Laufräder mit dem Racing Ralph Mini laufen wirklich gut.


----------



## RedRum05 (23. November 2006)

War für heute leider die richtige Entscheidung den Nightride abzusagen...
Kom grade vom Joggen und nicht nur der Wald ist völlig matschig, sondern auch die Feldwege stehen voller Wasser  
Außerdem regnets die ganze Zeit weiter. Also am Wochenende wird da auch noch nichts mit gemütlicher Waldtour sein  

Hoffentlich gibts mal bald wieder nen paar trockene Tage... oder sogar mal wieder Sonne


----------



## Google (23. November 2006)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Also am Wochenende wird da auch noch nichts mit gemütlicher Waldtour sein


 Kommt ganz drauf an wo man fährt. Mittlerweile kenn ich im Spessart schon einige Waldwege, die man auch bei so einem Pi§§wetter fahren kann. Aber auf richtiges Gelände hätt ich jetzt auch keinen Bock. Aber ich lass mich deswegen vom Biken net abringen  

Übrigens bietet Kulminator eine Tour von Lohr zurück nach Hanau an. Kenne die Tour zwar nicht, aber hört sich sehr gut an  Vielleicht hat ja einer von Euch Lust dabei zu sein  

*Sonntagstour der Wölfe*

Grüße und bis bald im Wald


Frank


----------



## loti (23. November 2006)

Hallo,
ich melde mich auch mal wieder ...
und verschwinde dann gleich in den Urlaub nach Andalusien.
Im November erwischt mich immer die Arbeitswelt in voller Härte, deshalb konnte ich an keiner Tour teilnehmen und bin alleine gefahren.
Jetzt fliege ich für 10 Tage in die Gegend von Cadiz und werde mal bei besserem Wetter MTB fahren.
Ich gönne Euch auch einige angenehme Tage!
Liebe Grüße
loti


----------



## Erdi01 (24. November 2006)

Google schrieb:


> Übrigens bietet Kulminator eine Tour von Lohr zurück nach Hanau an. Kenne die Tour zwar nicht, aber hört sich sehr gut an  Vielleicht hat ja einer von Euch Lust dabei zu sein
> 
> *Sonntagstour der Wölfe*
> 
> ...


Na da komme ich mit  

zur historisch letzten Ausfahrt des Propheten

@[email protected] ich werde mein Gefährt bei Dir platzen, wann soll ich da sein, dass wir gemeinsam zum Bahnhof rollen.

@Eisbä[email protected] wollt Ihr mich alleine unter Wölfen lassen


----------



## Staanemer (24. November 2006)

Nein, Erdi, bin doch auch dabei.

Weitere Unterstützung der Eisbären ist dringend erbeten!


----------



## puls190 (24. November 2006)

zur historisch letzten Ausfahrt des Propheten


was hat das zu bedeuten ERDI


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (24. November 2006)

Und hier der grenzenlose Service - die Abfahrtzeiten unseres Lohr-Shuttles:

Hanau Hbf  9:59  10:01     
Kahl(Main)  10:06  10:06     
Dettingen(Main)  10:10  10:10     
Kleinostheim  10:14  10:15     
Aschaffenburg Hbf  10:19  10:20     
Heigenbrücken  10:30  10:31     
Wiesthal  10:35  10:36     
Partenstein  10:41  10:42     
Lohr Bahnhof  10:47  10:47


----------



## Erdi01 (24. November 2006)

@[email protected] Schrei hier nicht so rum  Ein kleinen Hinweis gab's hier schon mal  

Also Dettingen wäre für mich auch eine Möglichkeit am Sonntag zuzusteigen, aber nur wenn puls auch auf dem Bahnsteig steht. Habe keine Lust da allein rum zu stehen.

Was ist mit Andreas und den Anderen  Spessart-X wäre mal was anderes ... wenn gleich ich's umgekehr immer besser finde. Erst mim Rad wo hin und dann Zug, dann ist auch die drohende Dunkelheit kein Thema. Habe auch kein Bovk Licht mitzuschleppen. Schlepp schon GPS mit.


----------



## Google (24. November 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> @[email protected] ich werde mein Gefährt bei Dir platzen, wann soll ich da sein, dass wir gemeinsam zum Bahnhof rollen.


Uups, hab ganz vergessen zu antworten.

Ich werd von mir aus 9:25 Uhr starten. Also auch noch ne Option.


----------



## puls190 (24. November 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> @[email protected] Schrei hier nicht so rum  Ein kleinen Hinweis gab's hier schon mal
> 
> Also Dettingen wäre für mich auch eine Möglichkeit am Sonntag zuzusteigen, aber nur wenn puls auch auf dem Bahnsteig steht. Habe keine Lust da allein rum zu stehen.
> 
> Was ist mit Andreas und den Anderen  Spessart-X wäre mal was anderes ... wenn gleich ich's umgekehr immer besser finde. Erst mim Rad wo hin und dann Zug, dann ist auch die drohende Dunkelheit kein Thema. Habe auch kein Bovk Licht mitzuschleppen. Schlepp schon GPS mit.



Sorry werd nicht mehr schreien 

aber ich bin geschockt und muß wissen was das zu bedeuten hat und leider finde ich den kleinen Hinweisnicht 

ob ich Sonntag mitfahre also ob ich in Dettingen stehe werde ich morgen bis ca 15 uhr wissen und posten


----------



## puls190 (24. November 2006)

ah 007 Puls

ERDI ausspionieren hat ergeben: er will wohl auf ein

Rush wechseln 


NA hab ich recht komm sag schon bitte bitte


----------



## Erdi01 (25. November 2006)

puls190 schrieb:


> ah 007 Puls
> 
> ERDI ausspionieren hat ergeben: er will wohl auf ein
> 
> ...


erzähle ich Dir morgen auf der Tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (25. November 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Was ist mit Andreas und den Anderen  Spessart-X wäre mal was anderes ... wenn gleich ich's umgekehr immer besser finde. Erst mim Rad wo hin und dann Zug, dann ist auch die drohende Dunkelheit kein Thema. Habe auch kein Bovk Licht mitzuschleppen. Schlepp schon GPS mit.



Ich habe lange überlegt und finde die Touridee vom Kulmi super, werde aber morgen doch mit dem Crosser etwas anderes fahren. 
Heute Abend wird es spät und ich muß auch mal ausschlafen.


----------



## puls190 (25. November 2006)

ich kann leider auch nicht zusagen. 

Klappt wohl nicht da das ganze zu lange geht, ich kann morgen nur ca 3 bis 4 Stunden Bikezeit nehmen.

Werde wohl richtung Wartturm Mömlingen fahren


----------



## Erdi01 (25. November 2006)

Google schrieb:


> Uups, hab ganz vergessen zu antworten.
> 
> Ich werd von mir aus 9:25 Uhr starten. Also auch noch ne Option.


Also dann werde ich bei Dir vor der Tür stehen. Hoffentlich komme ich rechtzeitig aus dem Bett


----------



## Google (25. November 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Also dann werde ich bei Dir vor der Tür stehen. Hoffentlich komme ich rechtzeitig aus dem Bett


Ok  Und Ausreden gibts keine


----------



## Sakir (26. November 2006)

17:52 Uhr.....hmmmmm......

aus den Augen aus dem Sinn  

Michael


----------



## Erdi01 (26. November 2006)

Sakir schrieb:


> 17:52 Uhr.....hmmmmm......
> 
> aus den Augen aus dem Sinn
> 
> Michael


nicht ganz, nur eben erst vom Spessarttrip zurück  

Aber ich glaube Du nimmst meine *herzlichen Geburtstagswünsche *auch jetzt noch entgegen   

Hatt Dich Dein Arzt beschenkt und langsam grünes Licht gegeben für erste Bewegungen. Vier Wochen müssten doch langsam rum sein - oder täusch ich mich da


----------



## Google (26. November 2006)

​
*Alles Gute und vor allem Gesundheit Michael​*


----------



## Lupo (26. November 2006)

Sakir schrieb:


> ...
> aus den Augen aus dem Sinn
> 
> ...



auch von mir    
net sein, michael, bei dem geilen sommerwetter warn wir feste wp-punkte sammeln und weniger am pc. unter der woche fällt mir sowas eher auf


----------



## KillerN (26. November 2006)

Hallo
Also bei so einem schei* Wetter zu fahren ist echt kein Spaß. 
Zur Zeit habe ich unter der Woche fast keine Zeit und wenn ich mal fahren könnte, regnets. 
Naja, hoffentlich isses am Do. halbwegs trocken, wäre dann mit dabei.

@Sakir Alles gute zum Geburtstag

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Andreas (26. November 2006)

Von mir auch alles gute zum Geburtstag Sakir!!!
Vor allem wünsche ich Dir ein schmerzfreies Knie...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (26. November 2006)

soooo die Ähra Prophet geht nun zu Ende. Er bedankt sich für die schönen Touren und die schöne Zeit die er mit Euch gehabt hatt   


















Sorry, alle die sich jetzt gefreut haben. Der Prophet geht aber Erdi bleibt und ruft demnächst zur Rush-Hour  

Und weiter geht's ...

NightRide am Donnerstag

Vulkanradweg am Sonntag


----------



## Andreas (26. November 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> soooo die Ähra Prophet geht nun zu Ende. Er bedankt sich für die schönen Touren und die schöne Zeit die er mit Euch gehabt hatt
> 
> Sorry, alle die sich jetzt gefreut haben. Der Prophet geht aber Erdi bleibt und ruft demnächst zur Rush-Hour
> 
> ...



Du machst Deine Pläne wirklich wahr. Erst kaufen oder erst verkaufen?

Am Donnerstag kann ich nicht, da geht es zur Eintracht gegen Newcastle.
Evtl. möchte ich am Mittwoch fahren.


----------



## RedRum05 (26. November 2006)

@Erdi.. willst du den/das Prophet verkaufen, oder in der Sammlung behalten?
Wollte auch noch wegen Nightride fragen, was du geplant hast, da ja die Waldwege immer noch verdammt matschig sind und ich im Moment eher su Teerwegen oder so was tendiere.... 

@Andreas... was für ne Uhrzeit hast du denn geplant? Schon Mittags oder erste gegen Abend?


----------



## Erdi01 (26. November 2006)

@Prophet/[email protected] Nein der wird nicht behalten. Das Ganze bezieht sich eh nur auf Rahmen, Kurbel und einen neuen Sattel plus div. Parts die ich sowieso habe. Der Frame wird dann vertickt, der Rush Frame und die Kurbel liegt schon hier. Es soll dann ein "Rush EDS One" geben   Wie lange der Aufbau braucht - keine Ahnung, nur war ich damit noch nie der Schnellste  Ich werde Euch und im speziellen puls auf dem Laufenden halten  

Eigentlich hatte ich in Ebay nach einer Lupine Ausschau gehalten doch dann sah ich Rush warum muß ich auch immer in Ebay guggen  

@[email protected] wenn Du weist wann und was Du Mittwoch fährst, dann poste mal vllt komme ich auch mit  

Aber dafür haste dann am Sonntag Zeit ooooooder ....  

@[email protected] ich warte noch die nächsten Tage ab und Du kannst ja berichten wie's dann im Wald aussieht, dann sehen wir weiter ...


----------



## RedRum05 (26. November 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> @[email protected] ich warte noch die nächsten Tage ab und Du kannst ja berichten wie's dann im Wald aussieht, dann sehen wir weiter ...



Joa ich geh ja im Moment auch regelmäßig Joggen. Werd brav berichte  
Bin am Donnerstag dabei


----------



## Andreas (26. November 2006)

Am Mittwoch kann ich erst Abends starten. So gegen 18:30 h.

Eine trockene Route könnte so aussehen:
Dietzenbach 19 h, Hexenberg, Götzenhain (neue Umgehungstraße Kreisquer abfahren), Offental, Urberach und noch über den Rodgau an der S1 entlang.


----------



## Miss Marple (27. November 2006)

Hallo Michael, auch von mir liebe Geburtstagsgrüße    . 
Bist du etwa schon auf dem Renner , sei bitte vorsichtig mit dem Knie. Aber wenn ichs mir recht überlege   wir brauchen Punkte, die KO-Eisbären haben uns überholt  .

Gruß Martina


----------



## wissefux (27. November 2006)

@sakir


----------



## RedRum05 (27. November 2006)

Mich hats jetzt auch mal wieder erwischt. Bin heute morgen mit Halzschmerzen, nem dicken Schädel und na zun Nase aufgewacht  
Hoffe und denke aber, dass bis spätestens Mittwoch wieder alles fit ist  

@Andreas... hört sich nicht schlecht an für die Mittwochsplanung  
Könnte man sich evtl. schon irgendwo in Ober-Roden treffen?
Würde dann schon ein bissien vorneweg fahren und dann die Route bis Urberach mitfahren, wenn es klappt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (27. November 2006)

Dann will ich hoffen dass Du bis Mittwoch wieder fit bist. Ich habe mal einen LMB Eintrag gemacht.


----------



## RedRum05 (27. November 2006)

Andreas schrieb:


> Dann will ich hoffen dass Du bis Mittwoch wieder fit bist. Ich habe mal einen LMB Eintrag gemacht.



Danke! Wenn ich bis Mittwoch wieder fit bin, werd ich um 18:30 beim S-Bahn Übergang sein  
Eingetragen bin ich und ich sag dir auf jeden Fall noch mal bescheid.


----------



## Erdi01 (28. November 2006)

@[email protected] Morgen wird's bei nix mit fahren  

@Donnerstag [email protected] auch wenn's jetzt trocken ist und die Waldwege ggfl abgetrocknet sind. Gibt es eine 90% Asphaltrunde.

Auf geht's zur *"Weisworscht Äquator Tour"* Es geht über Babenhausen nach Stockstadt, am Main bis Seligenstadt und zurück nach Dietzenbach.

Ein- und Ausstieg entlang der Strecke nach Absprache wie immer möglich.

Ich würde mich wieder über rege Teilnahme wie bei den letzen DO NightRides freuen. Also los ... LMB


----------



## Google (29. November 2006)

Tach Erdi01, gruß an den Rest

ich bin Morsche nicht dabei, trete meine Tour schon weit aus früher an. Volker, hast Du ggfls. nächsten Donnerstag bei hinreichend gutem Wetter die Airportumrundung in Deiner Planung ? Aller Voraussicht möchte ich, und vor allem könnte ich dabei sein 

Kannste schon was sagen ? Ist ja eigentlich egal was man fährt oder ?

Grüße

Frank


----------



## puls190 (29. November 2006)

Leider kann ich morgen nicht dabei sein, hätte schon Lust gehabt auf diese Strecke, ist nicht zu lange genau richtig für eine Nachtfahrt(man schreibt Deutsch) 

Dafür bin ich am Sonntag dabei jeeh   

Heute Abend ist ja leider nichts angesagt


----------



## puls190 (29. November 2006)

Oh ich seh es gibt ja doch was !!!

@Andreas und Red

was haltet ihr davon richtung Zellhausen zu kommen und wir fahren von dort über den Wartturm wieder Richtung Dudenhofen würde mich sehr freuen !!

Wenn ihr Dietzenbach weglasst seit ihr in 30Min in Zellhausen und von dort fahren wir in 1h auf den Warturm und sind 40min später in Dudenhofen.
 Genauen Treffpunkt können wir ja noch klar machen.

oder wir fahren Erdis Nachtfahrt nach über Stockstadt nach Seligenstadt das wäre die kürzere Variante


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (29. November 2006)

puls190 schrieb:


> Oh ich seh es gibt ja doch was !!!
> 
> @Andreas und Red
> 
> ...



wollte eigentlich um 19:00 in Dietzenbach aufschlagen, früher schaffe ich wohl nicht  

sagt mal bitte hier noch Bescheid, was nun abgeht ...

Danke!

Karsten.


----------



## Andreas (29. November 2006)

karsten13 schrieb:


> wollte eigentlich um 19:00 in Dietzenbach aufschlagen, früher schaffe ich wohl nicht
> 
> sagt mal bitte hier noch Bescheid, was nun abgeht ...
> 
> ...



Es bleibt dabei, weil:
Wir wollten auf trockenen Wegen bleiben (geteerte Radwege). So lange wollte ich auch nicht fahren,
wie der letzte NightRide.

puls190, Du kannst ja dann in Juegesheim/Dudenhofen Dich ausklingen.


----------



## karsten13 (29. November 2006)

Andreas schrieb:


> Es bleibt dabei, weil:
> Wir wollten auf trockenen Wegen bleiben (geteerte Radwege). So lange wollte ich auch nicht fahren,
> wie der letzte NightRide.
> 
> puls190, Du kannst ja dann in Juegesheim/Dudenhofen Dich ausklingen.



O.K., bis 19:00. Im lmb kann ich mich leider nicht anmelden  
der behauptet ich wäre nicht angemeldet, bin ich aber ...

Bin übrigens der Crosser vom letzten Nightride.

Karsten.


----------



## puls190 (29. November 2006)

Ok habe mich wieder ausgetragen !!

Viel Spass


----------



## Andreas (29. November 2006)

@Karsten: Alles klar


@Puls190: Schade, komm doch mit von Dietzenbach bis Juegesheim.


----------



## Erdi01 (29. November 2006)

Google schrieb:


> Volker, hast Du ggfls. nächsten Donnerstag bei hinreichend gutem Wetter die Airportumrundung in Deiner Planung ? Aller Voraussicht möchte ich, und vor allem könnte ich dabei sein
> 
> Kannste schon was sagen ? Ist ja eigentlich egal was man fährt oder ?
> 
> ...


die Airport Runde habe ich in der Tat für nächte Woche Donnertag geplant  Und schon mal als Vorabinfo, die Tour wird über das Zeitlimit von 3 Std. hinausgehen. Zusatzakku braucht man nicht unbedingt, weil und dafür die hier


----------



## Marathon2004 (29. November 2006)

Geht die Tour morgen über 3 Stunden?  Oder die Airportumrundung?

Naja, bin morgen auf jeden Fall dabei.


----------



## Google (29. November 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> die Airport Runde habe ich in der Tat für nächte Woche Donnertag geplant  Und schon mal als Vorabinfo, die Tour wird über das Zeitlimit von 3 Std. hinausgehen. Zusatzakku braucht man nicht unbedingt, weil und dafür die hier


 Wieviel Gummipunkte wäre ich denn unterwegs wenn ich mit dem Bike nach Dietzenbach und zurück (insg. 1:40) + Airportumrundung fahre . Kann nämlich am nächsten Tag ausschlafen....Harr, Harr


----------



## karsten13 (29. November 2006)

Andreas schrieb:


> @Karsten: Alles klar



@Andreas: Bei mir auch auf den ersten Blick  

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## RedRum05 (29. November 2006)

War genau richtig heute. Erst fast 2std. alleine gefahren und dann noch 1 std. mit Andreas und Karsten 

Morgen gehts dann auf zur nächsten, hoffentlich trockenen Punktejagd. 
Wenn nächste Woche die Airportumrundung ansteht, muss ich alles drann setzten dabei zu sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (29. November 2006)

Marathon2004 schrieb:


> Geht die Tour morgen über 3 Stunden?  Oder die Airportumrundung?
> 
> Naja, bin morgen auf jeden Fall dabei.


ne, ne nächste Woche


----------



## Erdi01 (29. November 2006)

Google schrieb:


> Wieviel Gummipunkte wäre ich denn unterwegs wenn ich mit dem Bike nach Dietzenbach und zurück (insg. 1:40) + Airportumrundung fahre . Kann nämlich am nächsten Tag ausschlafen....Harr, Harr


das kommt darauf an wie lange Dein(e) Akku(s) halten und wieviel Extraschleifen ich einbau  

So 20+X werden für Dich drin sein ...


----------



## Andreas (30. November 2006)

karsten13 schrieb:


> @Andreas: Bei mir auch auf den ersten Blick
> 
> Gruss,
> 
> Karsten.



Das ist schön. 

Gestern waren die Crosser übrigens in der Überzahl. Trotz der Fahrt  über geteerte Radwege haben wir uns trotzdem  eingesaut. Wie sieht es dann erst im Wald aus?


----------



## tschoah (30. November 2006)

Moin. Ich komme heute auch zum Treffpunkt. Werde mich beeilen. Bitte wartet falls ich noch nicht da bin. Hier meine Telefonnummer: 017621108363


----------



## RedRum05 (30. November 2006)

War lustig und der Glühwein war lecker   .. auch wenn er für die Beine nicht von Vorteil war 
Nächste Woche bin ich dann auf jeden Fall dabei!


Ach und Jens.... Trio-Strudel!!!


----------



## Deleted 37613 (30. November 2006)

Ich konnte heute Abend nicht mitradeln. 
Hört sich gut an RedRum05, bei dem Spezailsprit merkt man die Temperaturen nicht so.  
Dafür hatte ich Nachmittags schon meine Punkte eingefahren.


----------



## Erdi01 (30. November 2006)

so ich bin jetzt auch zu Hause und geht gleich unter die Dusche.

Anfänglich waren wir zu Acht  Tchoa hatte sich falsch gekleidet und ist in Dtz schon wieder Richtung Offenbach angedreht. Auf ein Neues ...

Wir sind die Runde wie angekündigt gefahren. Schneller als gedacht und dafür haben wir noch einen offenen Glühweinstand auf dem Seligenstädter X-Mas-Markt angetroffen - und hinein damit  

An der KreisQuer haben sich dann Killer und Red verabschiedet. An der Waldacker grün und Mara. Franz hatt sich am Aldi verabschiedet und Erdi ist abgedreht zur Ehrenrunde, um noch ein paar Punkte mehr zu sammeln 

Nächsten Donnerstag steht NightRide Nr 4 auf dem Programm ...


----------



## Erdi01 (30. November 2006)

*ACHTUNG* *Terminverschiebung !!!!*

Wir sind doch alle flexsiebel - Beamte auch - oder   

Ich habe auf Grund der Wetteraussichten der nächsten Tage den Vulkanradweg auf SAMSTAG vorgezogen  

Ich habe alle Teilnehmer aus dem LMB gelöscht, bitte tragt Euch bis morgen Abend neu ein, wenn Ihr auch SAMSTAG könnt und fahren wollt.

Ich zähl auch Euch ...


----------



## Andreas (1. Dezember 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *ACHTUNG* *Terminverschiebung !!!!*
> 
> Wir sind doch alle flexsiebel - Beamte auch - oder
> 
> ...



Am Samstag hätte ich sogar noch Zeit, aber leider nicht genug. Ich bin nämlich ab Sonntag für 2 1/2 Wochen im Urlaub und habe noch einiges zu erledigen.

Schlecht für's WP-K.O.-Eisbären-Team, da es kein Radurlaub wird (sorry), aber
ich lege mich dann nach meinem Urlaub wieder in's Zeug. 
Ihr müsst halt jetzt ein paar Punkte für mich mitsammeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 37613 (1. Dezember 2006)

@ Andreas: Wir bleiben dran. Lass es dir im Urlaub gut gehen.  

Obwohl ich zur Zeit auch nicht so oft auf dem Rad sitze wie ich mir das eigentlich vorstelle.


----------



## puls190 (1. Dezember 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *ACHTUNG* *Terminverschiebung !!!!*
> 
> Wir sind doch alle flexsiebel - Beamte auch - oder
> 
> ...




Bei mir wäre es nur am Sonntag möglich gewesen das ist doch zum :kotz:


----------



## Erdi01 (1. Dezember 2006)

puls190 schrieb:


> Bei mir wäre es nur am Sonntag möglich gewesen das ist doch zum :kotz:



warum   Schade  

@[email protected] Auch Schade. Muß ich doch bald ein Wolf's Kostüm überziehen  
Schönen Urlaub - quatsch - ohne Bike kann's nicht schön sein


----------



## Staanemer (2. Dezember 2006)

@puls190, und wo fahren wir morgen hin?

@Erdi, gegenüber den üblichen Grüchten sind bei meinen Reifen nach dem einfahren noch alle Spikes dran.


----------



## BlackTrek (2. Dezember 2006)

Staanemer schrieb:


> @Erdi, gegenüber den üblichen Grüchten sind bei meinen Reifen nach dem einfahren noch alle Spikes dran.


haste´s Dir nun echt gegeben, die 40km auf Asphalt damit abzureissen? Ich hatte damals nach 25km die Nase voll.  

Nach zwei Wintern sind bei mir aber auch noch keine verlorengegangen. Wenn man nicht dauernd mit blockierenden Rädern bremst, sehe ich da auch keine Gefahr.

Also, dann kann der Winter ja jetzt kommen...


----------



## puls190 (2. Dezember 2006)

Staanemer schrieb:


> @puls190, und wo fahren wir morgen hin?
> 
> @Erdi, gegenüber den üblichen Grüchten sind bei meinen Reifen nach dem einfahren noch alle Spikes dran.




B-Weg sagt mir nichts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (2. Dezember 2006)

Räder schrotten


----------



## Erdi01 (2. Dezember 2006)

Staanemer schrieb:


> @puls190, und wo fahren wir morgen hin?
> 
> @Erdi, gegenüber den üblichen Grüchten sind bei meinen Reifen nach dem einfahren noch alle Spikes dran.


OK. Bislang hatt mich das Gewicht abgehalten und hält mich immer noch, das ist einfach nur zum :kotz: 

Morgen schlaff ich aus, dann Frühstück, dann guggen was hier gefahren wird, dann überlegen fahren oder Prophet schlachten ...


----------



## Erdi01 (2. Dezember 2006)

ach so - ein bissl gefahren sind wir heute ja auch. Ich beschränke mich mal bei der Berichterstattung auf das Wesentliche  

Ansonsten war's exakt wie angekündigt - Punktlandung bei KM, HM und Fahrzeit


----------



## Torpedo64 (3. Dezember 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ach so - ein bissl gefahren sind wir heute ja auch. Ich beschränke mich mal bei der Berichterstattung auf das Wesentliche
> 
> Ansonsten war's exakt wie angekündigt - Punktlandung bei KM, HM und Fahrzeit


 
Jaja, der Kuchen, der hatte es uns wirklich angetan, was nicht zu übersehen ist...


----------



## puls190 (3. Dezember 2006)

Hallo

Ich fahre später meine Hausrunde über den Wartturm weiter nach Obernburg zurück am Main entlang hat jemand Lust mit zu fahren.

Startzeitpunkt ist noch nicht endschieden.


----------



## puls190 (3. Dezember 2006)

wer schnell was ausmachen will kann gerne anrufen

0178 4976254

PS: GEILES WETTER


----------



## puls190 (3. Dezember 2006)

So da haben wir schon was ausgemacht um 12:30 am Königsee in Zellhausen
also wer mit will ran halten.


----------



## Erdi01 (3. Dezember 2006)

@[email protected] Danke für die spontane Tour, hatt Spaß gemacht und ich habe auch ein paar neue Wege kennengelernt.

Und ein schönen Gruß an die K.O. Eisbären - wo ich bin ist OBEN 

*EDIT: habe gerade noch den LMB für den Airport Night Ride am kommenden Donnerstag aktiviert. Bitte eintragen ...*


----------



## puls190 (3. Dezember 2006)

Ja  hat Spass gemacht und das Wetter war erste Sahne

Siehe offene Cabriofahrer kurze Hosen Jogger und luftig gekleidete Moutainbikerin 

Erdi hatte auch mal ne kleine Schweissperle


----------



## Erdi01 (3. Dezember 2006)

@[email protected] was hält's Du davon  Was will ich da mit nem Crosser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staanemer (3. Dezember 2006)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> haste´s Dir nun echt gegeben, die 40km auf Asphalt damit abzureissen? Ich hatte damals nach 25km die Nase voll.



Nein, es waren 54 Km. Warum auch nicht, was spricht denn dagegen?
GA ist GA, da sind die Reifem doch egal.


----------



## KillerN (3. Dezember 2006)

Ja das Wetter war heute echt toll, leider hatte ich Puls seinen Post erst recht spät gelesen und bin dann ganz entspannt etwas später gestartet.

Bin dann rund um Messel und Umgebung unterwegs gewesen, da viel mir dann auf, das jemand so ein riesiges Radwegweiser Schild (diese weissen großen mit grüner Schrift) abgebrochen hat. -- Ich glaub ich steh im Wald--  

K.O. Eisbären machen die anderen Teams platt !  

Grüße
Jens

P.S.: Ich habe mal einen kleinen Bilderupload auf meiner Site eingerichtet.Jeder kann Pics hochladen die gut in die Galerien passen. Usergalerien wirds in Zukunft auch geben mit Space für volle Bildauflösungen! Die Dateien landen nach dem upload erstmal in einem separaten Ordner, da ich den Missbrauch so einer Funktion unterbinden muss, werden die Bilder erstmal von mir gecheckt bevor ich sie öffentlich mache.


----------



## Deleted 37613 (4. Dezember 2006)

Sieht gut aus Jens.


----------



## RedRum05 (5. Dezember 2006)

Wo bleiben denn die ganzen Einträge für Donnerstag?
Soll doch wenigstens von oben trocken bleiben so weit ich weiß   

Endlich mal wieder um den Flughafen  
Morgen geh ich auch wieder auf Punktejagd. Hab dieses Woche leider nicht sehr viel Zeit...


----------



## Erdi01 (5. Dezember 2006)

MISSION TWO startet bald ... mitten durch unsere Hoheitsgebiete und ich kann (fast) nicht


----------



## loti (6. Dezember 2006)

*Sakir IST ZURÜCK!*
Ab jetzt geht es mit den *MIXED EISBÄREN STEIL BERGAUF!*
Erdi01, morgen kann ich nicht, aber nächste Woche bin ich dabei- versprochen!
Und danach kommt meine Zeit ! Ich kündige schon mal meine Touren an:
So. 17.12. Fahrt zur Rheininsel Langenau
Mi. 20.12. Nightride um Dreieich und Dietzenbach
So. 24.12. Fahrt zum Rödehof
Sa. 30.12. Fahrt nach Wenigumstadt
So. 31.12. Fahrt zur Roten Mühle
Details wie Abfahrtszeiten, Streckenlängen und Höhenmeter folgen noch.
Liebe Grüße
loti


----------



## Erdi01 (6. Dezember 2006)

also die Wetteraussichten für morgen abend sind ja mal wieder 1A  

Absagen will ich's jetzt noch nicht, mal sehen wie sich der Tag entwickelt.

*Wenn es zum Nachmittag hin schon mies wird, wird's abgesagt !*

*Wenn unterwegs zu mies wird, wird in's Terminal 1 hierzu abgedreht:*

_AIRPORT NIGHT  - außergewöhnliche After Work-Party am Tor zur Welt 

Erleben Sie den Frankfurter Flughafen bei der AIRPORT NIGHT einmal ganz anders: die große Flughafen-Party nach Feierabend bietet beste Unterhaltung mit Live-Musik, DJs, Rundfahrten, Gewinnspielen und vielen tollen Shopping-Angeboten. 

Eine Live-Bühne im Abflug-Terminal 1 (Ebene 2) verwandelt einen Teil des Airports in eine tolle Partyzone: Patrick Nuo gibt hier live unter anderem seine Hits "5 Days" und "Watchin' over you" zum besten, und die regional bekannten Stimmungs-Spezialisten Madhouse Flowers rocken das Publikum mit den schönsten Songs aus den 80ern und 90ern. Durch den Abend führt Hit Radio FFH-Moderatorin Uta Schmidt ("Schmidtreden"). 

Direkt daneben eine DJ-Area wie es sie hier noch nie gab - ein Abfluggate wird für die AIRPORT NIGHT bis 2 Uhr morgens zum Dancefloor umfunktioniert: bei einem atemberaubenden Ausblick auf das abendliche Rollfeld können leckere Drinks genossen werden, und das DJ-Team Milk & Sugar legt auf. After Work-Clubbing vom Feinsten mit House, Soul und Club-Classics bieten zudem die Frankfurter DJs Tobi Berger (Galerie, Nachtcafé Darmstadt) und m-k (Monza, Odeon). Hier können Sie abheben ohne abzufliegen! 

Weitere Highlights: Bärbel Schäfer wird in der Shopping-Avenue ihr neues Buch signieren, außerdem bereitet der TV-Koch Stefan Marquard beim exklusiven Show-Cooking live feinste Köstlichkeiten zu. Die Geschäfte im neu gestalteten Shopping Boulevard bieten Late-Night Shopping-Angebote mit vielen Sonderaktionen. Und bei der großen Reisemarkt-Verlosung gibt es einen Traumurlaub zu gewinnen. 

Wer möchte, kann an diesem Abend aber auch einen Blick hinter die Flughafen-Kulissen werfen: alle 15-30 Minuten starten kostenlose Bustouren zu Vorfeld-Rundfahrten zwischen Jumbo-Jets und Landebahn. 

Zur AIRPORT NIGHT kommen Sie ganz einfach: neben den umfangreichen S-Bahn-Anbindungen können an diesem Abend alle Autofahrer im Flughafen-Parkhaus ab 18 Uhr frei parken. Und natürlich ist auch der Eintritt frei.

Info-Hotline: 069-97460-555 _

*Wenn nur tröpfelt wird der Airport umrundet*

Hier nochmal der LMB zum Ein- oder Austragen. 

Ich werd morgen über den Tag versuchen hier öfter's reinzuschauen.


----------



## Google (6. Dezember 2006)

@[email protected] Ich werd auch mal den Morgennachmittag abwarten.

Wenn es  während der Tour anfängt stärker zu Regnen, wärs mir aber lieber wenn wir kehrt machen weil ich irgendwann auch mal daheim sein möchte. Werde nämlich mit dem Bike kommen... Also äussere Dich bitte nochmal dazu, dass ich mich entscheiden kann ob ich mitfahre oder nicht.

Grüße

Frank


----------



## Erdi01 (6. Dezember 2006)

@[email protected] keine Angst ich habe nicht vor mir die Nacht im Terminal um die Ohren zu schlagen. Das wäre wenn nur ein Abstecher, mal guggen was da los ist, vllt einen "Heben" und wieder weg. Falls wir überhaupt bis zur Äckten vordringen können, denke das wir :kotz:  voll sein.

Lieber ist mir natürlich wir können umrunden, wie ursprünglich geplant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedRum05 (6. Dezember 2006)

@loti...
Machst du zu den Angeboten noch nen LMB? Hören sich auf jeden Fall intressant an und hab mir mal nen paar Termine vorgemerkt.
Wie schauts denn am 23.12. aus? Da ich noch nicht weiß, ob ich dieses Jahr auch wieder am 24. ne Tour fahren kann, wollte ich am 23. ne Weihnachtsrunde fahren 

@Erdi.. kann man ja auch morgen Nachmittag mehr oder weniger kurzfristig entscheiden, ob wir fahren oder nicht. Wenn nicht kann man ja diesen Donnerstag ne Kleinere Runde fahren, wo man auch schnell den Heimweg antreten kann.


----------



## puls190 (6. Dezember 2006)

Also ich bin für morgen eingetragen 
falls das Wetter mieß ist bin ich für eine verkürzte Runde

@Erdi 
willst du die Mädels bei der Misson2 begleiten wenn ja wie und wann 

bin heute das Cannondale Rush Carbon gefahren --sieht gar nicht nach Carbon(wie ein Plastikrad) aus,  knarzt wie verückt und naja so leicht ist es auch nicht. Sei froh das du bei Alu geblieben bist 

aber vieleicht sehe ich das in 3 Monaten wieder anderst


----------



## Erdi01 (7. Dezember 2006)

puls190 schrieb:


> @Erdi
> willst du die Mädels bei der Misson2 begleiten wenn ja wie und wann



Nein, ich habe nicht genügend Zeit am WE. Für Sonntag ist was in Planung. Detail folgen ... 



> bin heute das Cannondale Rush Carbon gefahren --sieht gar nicht nach Carbon(wie ein Plastikrad) aus,  knarzt wie verückt und naja so leicht ist es auch nicht. Sei froh das du bei Alu geblieben bist
> 
> aber vieleicht sehe ich das in 3 Monaten wieder anderst



Bilder  

Och, ein besonderes Carbon CD steht ja bekanntlich bei mir auf dem Sideboard  Also von daher ...

Und bei dem derzeitigen Carbon Hype ist mir ein hochgezüchtestes Alugeröhr alla CD sowieso viel lieber und schwarze Kohle wird das Rush auch so genug schmücken. Da wären ...

... die Vollcarbon ELO (derzeit beim Lacker, bekommt seidenmattschwarze Gabelbrücken  )
... die RaceFace Next Carbon Sattelstütze und der Flite Carbonio (Beides freundliche Leihgaben vom Raven  )
... der Token Carbonlenker (muß nur der Postman noch zweimal klingeln  )
... die RPM/FSA Carbon Kurbel (wartet schon auf Ihren Einsatz, genauso wie das KCNC Scandium Innenlager  )

nur momentan hängt es mal wieder an Kleinigkeiten, wie passenden Dämpferbuchen, die Aufnahmen von Prophet und Rush unterscheiden sich um ein paar Millimeter


----------



## RedRum05 (7. Dezember 2006)

Ich kom grade von der Runde mitem Hund zurück und es sieht wirklich alles andere als Gut aus!
Vorhin im TV hab ich noch gesehn, wie sie Regen für heute Nachmittag angesagt haben, der dann gegen Abend immer stärker wird und genau das wird auch passieren. Hier ist es nämlich schon am Regnen und der Wind pfeift...  

Weiß nicht so recht, ob ich da überhaupt Lust hab schon bei Regen zu starten und dann noch so ne Runde zu fahren.


----------



## Erdi01 (7. Dezember 2006)

für heute Abend *ABGESAGT*  

Hier in Langen regnet es nicht es schüttet  

Habe den LMB um eine Woche auf den 14. verschoben. Neuer Versuch ... eingetragen seid Ihr ja schon


----------



## Google (7. Dezember 2006)

Shitte Regen  

Nächste Woche wirds bei mir wohl nichts  

Grüße an alle Regengefrusteten

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puls190 (7. Dezember 2006)

ich habe einfach kein Glück


----------



## Erdi01 (7. Dezember 2006)

die Wölfe waren schneller mit dem Bekanntgeben der Sonntagstour  

Dann auch hier mal offiziell Rollrunde durchs Ried zum Kühkopf und zurück

Alles weitere ist im LMB zu lesen oder hier zu erfragen.

@Lupo, Miss [email protected] ich würde Euch gerne mal wieder auf dem Rad statt im Wasser sehen, ich warte auf Eure Anmeldung  

@[email protected] für die K.O. Eisbären ist das eigentlich ein Pflichttermin


----------



## KillerN (7. Dezember 2006)

Schöne Grüße vom Frankfurter Airport Terminal 1. *g*

Zwar ohne Bike aber mit Alkohol. 

Der Jens / Jörg


----------



## Google (9. Dezember 2006)

Moin allerseits


@[email protected] War schon lange her, die Tour zum Kühkopf...War doch damals mit loti  Und ich meine die Tour ist auch für den Crosser geeignet   Oder ? Würd gerne mit meinen Hightech-Germatc fahren  

Könntest Du die übrigen Bilder von der Vulkanradwegtour noch in Dein Fotoalbum zum runtersaugen einstellen ? Oder mir per Mail schicken ? 

Danke, Grüße an alle, bis morsche  


Frank


----------



## loti (9. Dezember 2006)

Hallo.
ich fahre morgen auch mit. google, die Kühkopf-Tour ist eine andere Tour. Meine Tour führte zum Hofgut Langenau, die mache ich am 17.12. wieder.
Je nach Routenführung kann man natürlich auch zum Kühkopf mit dem Crossrad fahren, da müßte sich erdi01 mal äußern. Ich komme unterwegs dazu. erdi01, wo fahrst Du an Dreieich vorbei, damit ich einen Treffpunkt hätte.
Liebe Grüße
loti


----------



## Erdi01 (9. Dezember 2006)

Die Kühkopftour liegt fast zwei Jahre zurück. Das war die Tour die Sakir's Schaltwerk gekostet hatt  Der Teil ist aber entschärft, außerdem ist das Wetter derzeit besser. Die Tour ist auch Crosser geeignet, führt über Asphalt, Wald- und Wirtschaftswege. Es kommen ab/bis Dtz ca. 105 KM bei 300 HM zusammen.

@[email protected] Du kannst Burg Hain dazustoßen, ca. 11:20


----------



## puls190 (9. Dezember 2006)

http://www.vcfrankfurt.de/cross2.htm


könnte sehr unterhaltsam sein


----------



## BlackTrek (10. Dezember 2006)

puls190 schrieb:


> http://www.vcfrankfurt.de/cross2.htm
> 
> 
> könnte sehr unterhaltsam sein


Danke für den Tipp! Jedes Jahr nehme ich mir vor, mir das mal anzuschauen und jedes Jahr stelle ich einpaar Tage danach fest, dass ich es schon wieder verpasst habe.

Ich denke, ich guck da mal vorbei. Anyone else?


----------



## karsten13 (10. Dezember 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Kühkopftour



musste mich gerade wieder abmelden, bin leider zu sehr angeschlagen  

Euch viel Spass,

Karsten.


----------



## Google (10. Dezember 2006)

Nabend allerseits

Volker, danke fürs guiden....Ach neeee  War ja Dein GPS   Durfte 6:30 auf mein Winterpokalkonto verbuchen.

Die Tour war mal wieder "SuperPlus" tanken  Und nochmals Danke für den Bikewäscheservice  

Bis die Tage 


Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackTrek (10. Dezember 2006)

Hey sehe ich das richtig? Die "Mixed Eisbären" haben im Winterpokal heute die anderen Eisbären (und Wölfe   ) mal eiskalt stehen gelassen?    

KillerN, es wird Zeit dass Du die Homepage up to date bringst!  

1. Mixed Eisbären, 630 Pkt.
2. Spessart Wölfe Hanau Team 2, 604 Pkt.
2. AWB Team 3 , 604 Pkt.
4. K.O. Eisbären, 598 Pkt.
5. Spessart Wölfe Hanau Team 1, 585 Pkt.
6. AWB Team 2, 537 Pkt.
7. Diavolo Eisbären, 489 Pkt.
8. AWB Team 1, 490 Pkt.


----------



## maixle (11. Dezember 2006)

Gudde,

in der obenstehenden Aufstellung fehlt natürlich noch das sagenhafte Zweierteam *RETRO EISBÄREN* mit seinen unglaublichen 172 Punkten  . 

Das sollte doch nicht verschwiegen werden   .

Liebe Retrogrüsse  
Maixle


----------



## Deleted 37613 (11. Dezember 2006)

Ist es nicht so vereinbart, dass es nur ein Update gibt wenn die K.O. Eisbären auf Platz eins sind?


----------



## RedRum05 (11. Dezember 2006)

Nach dem Wochenende ohne Bike sieht es für dieses Woche auch nicht sehr gut aus  
Hab jeden Tag was anderes und werd mit Joggen und evtl. 1-2x Biken ein paar Pünktchen sammeln. Dann gibts auch wieder ein Update mit den K.O. Eisbären auf Platz 1 

Wünsche allen ne Bikereiche Woche


----------



## KillerN (11. Dezember 2006)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> KillerN, es wird Zeit dass Du die Homepage up to date bringst!



Jo schon geschehen !

Auf meiner Site habe ich eben einen echten Wettkampf link für Eisbären eingebunden, News gucken 

@Erdi hast du schon Nightrides aufgezeichnet die du mir für die HP senden kannst ?
@Lupo hast du eine Wetterau Tour mit Hoherstraße aufgezeichnet ?

Danke schonmal. 
Grüße
Jens


----------



## Erdi01 (11. Dezember 2006)

KillerN schrieb:


> @Erdi hast du schon Nightrides aufgezeichnet die du mir für die HP senden kannst ?
> Jens


Nein. Aber ovl. habe ich bzw. lassen sich schnell erstellen. Ist ja quasi das selbe. Wenn ich die Tage mal zu komme schick ich Dir was.

Was ist aus der Eisbären Domain geworden. Ich lese immer noch MTB Team Hanau und nicht MTB Team - Die Eisbären


----------



## Lupo (12. Dezember 2006)

KillerN schrieb:


> ...
> @Lupo hast du eine Wetterau Tour mit Hoherstraße aufgezeichnet ?...



meinste die tour wie wir sie im winter mal gefahren sind? hab ich net mehr aber kann ich gerne machen wenn interesse besteht.

@erdi: wo warste denn gestern?


----------



## Erdi01 (12. Dezember 2006)

Lupo schrieb:


> @erdi: wo warste denn gestern?


habe mich gestern nicht so wohl gefühlt und war froh wie ich zuhause war  

Nächste mal wieder. Ist Einer von Euch am Donnerstag NightRide dabei


----------



## RedRum05 (12. Dezember 2006)

Ich fühl mich irgendwie seid dem Wochenende verdammt demotiviert und lieg im Moment lieber mit na lockeren Jogging Hose auf der Couch und trink nen Tee  ... HILFE 

@Erdi.. wie ist der Nightride geplant? Gibts viele Waldpassagen? Sieht ja jetzt noch mal verdammt matschig und ecklig im Wald aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (12. Dezember 2006)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> ...
> @Erdi.. wie ist der Nightride geplant? Gibts viele Waldpassagen? Sieht ja jetzt noch mal verdammt matschig und ecklig im Wald aus.



das würd mich auch ma interessieren, und auch wos langgeht. hab ja keine lust von mir aus bis in den ODW zu fahrn wenns buzzedunkel ist....

@RR: .....aber sonst gehts noch?


----------



## Google (12. Dezember 2006)

Uii, Uiii  bei uns ist`s doodaaal matschig


----------



## RedRum05 (12. Dezember 2006)

Lupo schrieb:


> @RR: .....aber sonst gehts noch?



Ist mir auch irgendwie verdammt peinlich, aber ich gelobe Besserung 
Also wenn der Wald nicht plötzlich komplett abtrocknet, wäre mir eigentlich ne Runde auf Teer oder ähnliches lieber...


----------



## Erdi01 (12. Dezember 2006)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> @Erdi.. wie ist der Nightride geplant? Gibts viele Waldpassagen? Sieht ja jetzt noch mal verdammt matschig und ecklig im Wald aus.





Lupo schrieb:


> das würd mich auch ma interessieren, und auch wos langgeht. hab ja keine lust von mir aus bis in den ODW zu fahrn wenns buzzedunkel ist....
> D




Ja, es gibt Waldpassagen, aber auch Asphalt. Und nein es geht nicht Richtung ODW. Es wird der NighRide vom letzen DO nachgeholt. Es geht Rund um den Airport. Die Angemeldeten der letzen Woche erwarte ich auch


----------



## KillerN (12. Dezember 2006)

Lupo schrieb:


> meinste die tour wie wir sie im winter mal gefahren sind? hab ich net mehr aber kann ich gerne machen wenn interesse besteht.
> 
> @erdi: wo warste denn gestern?



Ja, ich denke das ist die vom Winter. Bei einer Aufzeichnungstour wäre ich mit dabei 

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Marathon2004 (13. Dezember 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ja, es gibt Waldpassagen, aber auch Asphalt. Und nein es geht nicht Richtung ODW. Es wird der NighRide vom letzen DO nachgeholt. Es geht Rund um den Airport. Die Angemeldeten der letzen Woche erwarte ich auch



Na, dann muss ich ja kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedRum05 (13. Dezember 2006)

Ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich es schaffe morgen mit zufahren. Ich werde evtl. schon früher ne kleinere Runde fahren, da ich Abends vermutlich nicht da bin...
Wird sich morgen aber erst ergeben!

Hoffe, dass das Wetter mal bald wieder besser wird


----------



## loti (14. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Volker,
ich kann heute abend nicht kommen. Ich bin leider noch in der Firma und komme vorerst nicht weg.
Viel Spaß heute abend!
Liebe Grüße
loti
PS: Fahre ich später halt alleine eine Runde.


----------



## Erdi01 (15. Dezember 2006)

mein spezieller Dank richtet sich an die Tour-Jungs, auf Euch ist Verlaß.  Ohne Euch hätte ich alleine da gestanden, von den Eisbären hatt sich keiner Blicken lassen  

Das muß auch mal gesagt werden


----------



## puls190 (15. Dezember 2006)

ich bin in ein Motivationsloch gefallen 

einfach null Bock auf biken


----------



## loti (15. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,
Volker es tut mir leid, dass kein Eisbär bei deiner Tour dabei war, aber ich gelobe Besserung. Nächste Woche bin ich dabei!
Ich habe meine Planung für Sonntag etwas geändert und biete folgende 
Tour an :
Zur Schmelzmühle, 70 km, 400 Höhenmeter, langsam

Start: 11 Uhr am Lindenplatz in  Dreieich-Sprendlingen
Fahrt über Groß-Zimmern, Reinheim-Überau,  Ober-Klingen zur "Schmelzmühle"
Einkehrpause (1 Std.)

Rückfahrt über Dieburg nach Dreieich
Ankunft in Dreieich ca. 17 Uhr (Licht nicht  vergessen!)
LMB Eintrag erfolgt jetzt.
Liebe Grüße
loti


----------



## Erdi01 (15. Dezember 2006)

puls190 schrieb:


> ich bin in ein Motivationsloch gefallen
> 
> einfach null Bock auf biken


alle Jahre wieder kommt das puls-loch


----------



## Erdi01 (15. Dezember 2006)

loti schrieb:


> [Zur Schmelzmühle, 70 km, 400 Höhenmeter, langsam
> [/SIZE][/FONT]
> Start: 11 Uhr am Lindenplatz in  Dreieich-Sprendlingen
> Fahrt über Groß-Zimmern, Reinheim-Überau,  Ober-Klingen zur "Schmelzmühle"
> ...


SCHMELZMÜHLE, Klasse. Da will ich auch schon ewig mal wieder hin  

Bin dabei ...


----------



## Erdi01 (16. Dezember 2006)

puls190 schrieb:


> bin heute das Cannondale Rush Carbon gefahren --sieht gar nicht nach Carbon(wie ein Plastikrad) aus,  knarzt wie verückt und naja so leicht ist es auch nicht. Sei froh das du bei Alu geblieben bist


habe heute morgen das Rush Carbon beim Stenger gesehen, also nach Carbon sieht das wirklich nicht aus. Dagegen wird mein Alu Rush, wenn's dann fertig ist, regelrecht strahlen und um Welten besser aussehen  

Ganz zu schweigen von meinem Raven  , da sehe ich wenigstens das es aus Carbon und was Besonderes ist.

jetzt muß ich erstmal auf's Rad ...


----------



## RedRum05 (16. Dezember 2006)

Nicht nur, dass ich die Woche keine Zeit zum Fahren hatte... jetzt hab ich mir gestern beim Fussball auch noch den Fußzeh Geprellt/Gezerrt oder sonst irgendwas, dass er jetzt geschwollen ist und ich ihn nicht mehr bewegen kann  
Wollte eigentlich morgen mal wieder ne Runde fahren. Hoffentlich geht das Biken wieder morgen - aufm Fußzeh liegt ja eigentlich keine große Belastung.

Wünsch denen, die heute fahren viel Spaß


----------



## Erdi01 (16. Dezember 2006)

Nachruf     

R.I.P.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.a.t. (16. Dezember 2006)

Wird echt mal Zeit, dass von CD wieder ein wirklich schönes Bike kommt, z.B. sowas wie ein System 6 Scalpel??
Nem Alu-Fully weint doch eh niemand eine Träne nach, oder?
Duck und weg, matthias


----------



## Deleted 37613 (17. Dezember 2006)

Dieses Wochenende bin ich schon wieder nicht zum Fahren gekommen.
Ich hoffe, dass ich ab nächster Woche Mittwoch mehr Zeit finde.


----------



## BlackTrek (19. Dezember 2006)

Ich hab für den 30.12. mal eine Tour reingestellt: Durchs Ronneburger Hügelland.

Würde mich freuen, mal wieder ein paar Eisbären im Rudel zu sehen!


----------



## Erdi01 (19. Dezember 2006)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Ich hab für den 30.12. mal eine Tour reingestellt: Durchs Ronneburger Hügelland.
> 
> Würde mich freuen, mal wieder ein paar Eisbären im Rudel zu sehen!


mir kommt die Startzeit sehr entgegen und habe mich mal angemeldet. Hoffe mir kommt nix dazwischen  

Hier seih nochmal an den NighrRide am Donnerstag erinnert.

Was gefahren wird, habe ich noch nicht entschieden und wird auch erst am Treffpunkt entschieden. Hängt von der Anzahl und den Teilnehmern selber ab


----------



## Marathon2004 (20. Dezember 2006)

Habe mich mal vorsichtshalber nicht angemeldet, da sich erst morgen entscheidet, ob ich abends nach Darmstadt muss. Sollte das eintreten, kann ich leider nicht teilnehmen.  

Wenn ich's schaffe, bin ich aber um 19:00 am Treffpunkt.


----------



## Erdi01 (21. Dezember 2006)

Marathon2004 schrieb:


> Wenn ich's schaffe, bin ich aber um 19:00 am Treffpunkt.



schön, dass Du es geschafft hattest. Somit waren wir wieder, wie letzte Woche, eine 5 Mann Gruppe  

Immerhin wurden 5 Mann auch fast OHNE Eisbärenbeteiligung noch nicht unterschritten. 

*Mal gespannt ob die Eisbären hier aus Ihren kollektiven Winterschlaf nochmal erwachen * 

Heute sind wir durch's Messeler Hügelland bis Rossdorf. Einschließlich Naseplattdrücken am Wellmannfenster. Zurück ging es über Dreieich. Heute eine eher kurze Strecke, dafür mit 350 HM, wo immer die auch waren ...


----------



## karsten13 (21. Dezember 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *Mal gespannt ob die Eisbären hier aus Ihren kollektiven Winterschlaf nochmal erwachen *



ist halt noch nicht kalt genug


----------



## puls190 (22. Dezember 2006)

ich falle immer tiefer in mein lustlosloch


----------



## loti (22. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,
erdi01 waren zwar nur ca. 45 km, aber der Schnitt von 22 km/h war für eine Nachttour schon ganz ordentlich.
Ich biete auch mal was an:
*So. 24.12.06*
Runde um Darmstadt, 70 km, 300 Höhenmeter
Hinfahrt durch den Koberstädter Wald nach Traisa, Rückfahrt durchs Ried
Einkehr in Eberstadt oder Griesheim
Start: 10 Uhr am Lindenplatz in Sprendlingen
Ankunft in Dreieich ca. 16 Uhr (Licht nicht vergessen!)
Der Schnitt wird hier bei 20 km/h liegen.
Liebe Grüße
loti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (22. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Allerseits,

ich bin wieder zurück aus dem Urlaub. Es gab ja gar nicht so viel zum Nachlesen.  

An die Temperaturen muß ich mich erst wieder gewöhen. Ich hatte in Südafrika so zwischen 30 und 40 Grad.


----------



## Erdi01 (22. Dezember 2006)

Andreas schrieb:


> Hallo Allerseits,
> 
> ich bin wieder zurück aus dem Urlaub. Es gab ja gar nicht so viel zum Nachlesen.
> 
> An die Temperaturen muß ich mich erst wieder gewöhen. Ich hatte in Südafrika so zwischen 30 und 40 Grad.



Ein Eisbär in Südafrika  

Wird auch Zeit, das Du hier wieder aufschlägst. Die Eisbären sind hier immer in der Minderzahl 

Hab die Schnauze langsam voll vom Hardtail  

So langsam kann ich mich mal an's Rush machen. Meine Lefty habe ich zurück vom Lacker. Jetzt mit schwarzen Gabelbrücken wirkt es schon ganz anders. Der gelbe Faltenbalk liegt schon hier. Jetzt muß ich zum Service. Werd mal Stenger ausprobieren. Endlich ein Grund, da morgen wieder hinzufahren ...


----------



## puls190 (23. Dezember 2006)

Ich wünsche allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest

mit viel  und vielen  

ciao euer Puls 
(der bald auch mal wieder dabei ist kann ja nicht ewig so weiter gehen)


----------



## Erdi01 (23. Dezember 2006)

Na dann auch mal von mir ...

schöne Weihnachten

@[email protected] bin noch am überlegen wegen morgen. Könnt mir aber alles zu stessig werden. Mal sehen ...


----------



## Andreas (24. Dezember 2006)

Ich wünsche auch allen Eisbären und Wölfen 

Frohe Weihnachten!!!


----------



## RedRum05 (24. Dezember 2006)

Ich wünsche allen ein frohes und besinnliches Fest mit Familie und/oder Bekannten und genießt die hoffentlich ruhigen Festtage!   

Schlagt euch ordentlich den Bauch mit leckerem Weihnachtsessen voll  

*Frohe Weihnachten !!!* ​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 37613 (24. Dezember 2006)

Ich wünsche ebenso allen ein frohes Fest und ruhige Feiertage!


----------



## Erdi01 (24. Dezember 2006)

@[email protected] Danke für die Tour. Habe gerade das Rad abgestellt und jetzt wird Weihnachten

AUSGERUFEN

und ich will nix von Rädern hören und sehen  

Besinnliche Tage


----------



## KillerN (25. Dezember 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *Mal gespannt ob die Eisbären hier aus Ihren kollektiven Winterschlaf nochmal erwachen *



Bin seit 2 Tagen wieder kräftig dabei. HAtte die letzten Wochen echt fast 0 Zeit.
Das schlimmste scheint aber auch nach den Ferien erstmal überstanden. Jetzt müssen erstmal Punkte gutgemacht werden ! 
Heute fahre ich mal richtung Wetterau. 
@Blacktrek  Bin zu 90% dabei, sofern das Wetter mitspielt  
@Do. Nightride               (siehe oben)   

Grüße
Jens

P.S.: @K.O. Team Nicht so viel Futtern, wir verlieren an Boden


----------



## Erdi01 (25. Dezember 2006)

KillerN schrieb:


> @Do. Nightride               (siehe oben)



diese Woche wird von mir kein offizieller NightRide angeboten, da ich nicht einschätzen kann wann ich Feierabend habe (Stichwort: Jahresabschluß, MwSt.Erhöhung etc) Ja, ich muß arbeiten  

Für Kurzentschlossene:

26.12.06 11:00 Uhr Haupteingang Kreishaus Dtz. 
*LETZTE AUSFAHRT BINSELBERG*

Für Langentschlossene:

01.01.07 11:00 Uhr Haupteingang Kreishaus Dtz.
*ERSTE AUSFAHRT BINSELBERG*

Die genannten Touren sind inoffiziell, wer mit möchte möge sich *HIER MELDEN*. Es wird keine LMB's geben und ich behalte mir vor die Touren auch kurzfristig bei schlechtem Wetter oder auch Mangels eingener Lust und Laune abzusagen. Steht dann auch rechtzeitig (min. 1 Std. vorher) hier


----------



## RedRum05 (26. Dezember 2006)

Ab Morgen muss ich wieder aufs Rad! 
Was ich die letzen Tage gegessen habe reicht für ne ganze Woche und heute gehts gleich weiter.
Zum Glück ist ab morgen erst mal wieder Schluss 

Wünsche allen noch nen ruhigen 2. Weihnachtsfeiertag - bevor es für einige morgen wieder zur Arbeit geht...


----------



## loti (27. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,
wer am 30.12. und 31.12. noch Radfahren will- 
hier zwei Angebote (siehe auch LMB):
Sa. 30.12. Tour in den Vordertaunus, 90 km, 800 hm, 7 Std.
So. 31.12. Tour in den Odenwald, 100 km, 800 hm, 7 Std.
Start jeweils um 10 Uhr am Lindenplatz in Dreieich-Sprendlingen
Liebe Grüße
loti


----------



## Marathon2004 (27. Dezember 2006)

loti schrieb:


> Hallo,
> erdi01 waren zwar nur ca. 45 km, aber der Schnitt von 22 km/h war für eine Nachttour schon ganz ordentlich.
> Ich biete auch mal was an:
> *So. 24.12.06*
> ...



  Ich sollte mal öfter hier reinschauen. Das wäre ja quasi ein Heimspiel für mich gewesen.



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Für Langentschlossene:
> 
> 01.01.07 11:00 Uhr Haupteingang Kreishaus Dtz.
> *ERSTE AUSFAHRT BINSELBERG*
> ...



Na, wenn ich rechtzeitig aus dem Sylvester-Koma erwache, bin ich dabei. Könnte allerdings eng werden.


----------



## Erdi01 (27. Dezember 2006)

@[email protected] Samstag, habe ich mich schon bei Blacky angemeldet. Sonntag komme ich aber mit. Wann werdet Ihr an der Thomashütte sein, dort werd ich dazustoßen ?!?

@Marathon2004, [email protected] ob ich nach dem WE auch noch auf Fahren am 01.01. Lust habe weiß ich noch nicht ...

... dafür am 06.01. sicher wieder. Für diesen Termin seih schon mal vorsichtig die Niddastausee-Tour ab Shooters Hanau angekündigt.


----------



## Andreas (27. Dezember 2006)

Habe kurzfristig noch etwas Urlaub bekommen und fahre tagsüber. 

Am 31. wäre ich interessiert und an der Jahreseröffungstour am 1.1. auch. Allerdings bin ich um 11 h garantiert noch nicht fit.l


----------



## KillerN (28. Dezember 2006)

Dann ab aufs Rad, die Spitze ist in Sicht  AWB Team 3 schwächelt glaub ich.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedRum05 (28. Dezember 2006)

Was ein Wetter  
Heute morgen bei eigentlich guten Verhältnissen los gefahren und dann ab Hanau kam so langsam der Regen bis ich dann schließlich total nass daheim angekommen bin. Hatte eigentlich vor länger zu fahren, aber waren trotzdem knappe 100Km 
Punkte werden jetzt erst mal eingetragen und dann mal schaun, wo wir Ende der Woche sind


----------



## Erdi01 (28. Dezember 2006)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Ich hab für den 30.12. mal eine Tour reingestellt: Durchs Ronneburger Hügelland.
> 
> Würde mich freuen, mal wieder ein paar Eisbären im Rudel zu sehen!


@[email protected] wieviel KM sind das ab/bis HU. Muß mal sehen ob ich das rechtzeitig mit dem Rad schaffe oder ab das Auto herhalten muß.

@[email protected] der LMB für die Nidda-Stau-See-Tour steht unter vorbehalt.


----------



## BlackTrek (28. Dezember 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> @[email protected] wieviel KM sind das ab/bis HU. Muß mal sehen ob ich das rechtzeitig mit dem Rad schaffe oder ab das Auto herhalten muß.


ca 70km, 600hm.


----------



## Erdi01 (30. Dezember 2006)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> @[email protected] Samstag, habe ich mich schon bei Blacky angemeldet. Sonntag komme ich aber mit. Wann werdet Ihr an der Thomashütte sein, dort werd ich dazustoßen ?!?
> .



@[email protected] hier warte ich noch auf eine Antwort


----------



## loti (30. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Erdi01,
diese Frage hatte ich leider übersehen. Aber jetzt kommt die Antwort: 
Morgen, 31.12, 10 Uhr 45 an der Thomashütte.
Ich hatte heute eine schöne Tour mit 5 (!) Mitradlern - leider keine Eisbären. 
Am Schluß gab es etwas Nieselregen, der war aber noch zu ertragen.
Morgen soll es wettermäßig besser werden, dann macht die Tour noch mehr Spaß.
Liebe Grüße
loti
PS: Was ist los mit Miss Marple und lupo?
Momentan tragen ja nur Blacktreck und ich zum Konto der Mixed-Eisbären was bei.


----------



## BlackTrek (30. Dezember 2006)

loti schrieb:


> Ich hatte heute eine schöne Tour mit 5 (!) Mitradlern - leider keine Eisbären.
> Am Schluß gab es etwas Nieselregen, der war aber noch zu ertragen.


Erdi und ich sind heute mit den Spessartwölfen unterwegs gewesen. Sonst leider von den Eisbären keine Spur. Immerhin waren wir zeitweise zu zwölft!

Bei Eckartshausen war leider eine Treibjagd im Wege und das Wetter liess dann auch etwas nach. Aber sonst war´s ganz ok.



loti schrieb:


> PS: Was ist los mit Miss Marple und lupo?


Sind die nicht im Urlaub?




loti schrieb:


> Momentan tragen ja nur Blacktreck und ich zum Konto der Mixed-Eisbären was bei.


Und stehen trotzdem nicht schlecht da!  
Was ist denn mit Sakir? Das Knie müsste doch langsam wieder heile sein? Sakir, liest Du mit?


----------



## Erdi01 (30. Dezember 2006)

So, ich bin dann auch wieder zu Hause angekommen. Mein radl ist schon geduscht, ich muß jetzt noch.

War heute ne schöne Runde von Blacky. Danke dafür. Das mit der Treibjagt kann man ja nicht vorhersehen. Und mit dem teilweise kräftigeren Regen hatte ich eh gerechnet.

@Lupo und die Miss sind in der Tat im Urlaub. Fahren sicher weiter südlich Ihre Runden.

@Sakir, dem geht's soweit ich weis auch wieder gut. Nur klappt das mit der Radmitnahme nicht so wie er wollte. Aber er könnt sich in der Tat mal melden, wenn er mitliest 

*EDIT: @[email protected] wolltest Du morgen nicht auch mit  Oder muß Du wieder Feuerteufel spielen *


----------



## Staanemer (30. Dezember 2006)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Erdi und ich sind heute mit den Spessartwölfen unterwegs gewesen. Sonst leider von den Eisbären keine Spur.



Danke.


----------



## BlackTrek (30. Dezember 2006)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Danke.



Oh, sorry. Mir war nicht klar, dass Du Dich als Eisbär fühlst. Kannst Du mir nochmal verzeihen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staanemer (30. Dezember 2006)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Oh, sorry. Mir war nicht klar, dass Du Dich als Eisbär fühlst. Kannst Du mir nochmal verzeihen?



Wieso fühlst? Ich bin einer.

Und wieso werde ich hier im Forum ständig vergessen?

  Ich bin zu klein...


----------



## RedRum05 (31. Dezember 2006)

Heute Morgen die letzte Einheit für dieses Jahr gemacht.
Bin ne Runde zur Thomashütte gelaufen - Wetter war echt klasse 
Morgen werd ich dann erst mal nicht in der Lage sein irgendwelche Punkte einzutragen...

Ich wünsche allen *einen guten Rutsch *und feiert schön heute Abend !!!

P.S.: Kleiner Nachtrag - Wir kämpfen uns immer weiter hoch. AWB Team 3 ist jetzt eingeholt und als nächstes warten die Spessart Wölfe wieder darauf eingeholt zu werden!


----------



## Erdi01 (31. Dezember 2006)

so von Loti ODW Tour zurück. Danke dafür. Morgen werde ich (voraussichtlich) nichts machen.

Allen die ich Gestern oder Heute nicht gesehen habe, dass sind nicht viele  

GUTEN RUTSCH


----------



## Deleted 37613 (31. Dezember 2006)

Heute habe ich es doch noch geschafft Punkte zu sammeln.

Allesm zusammen einen guten Rutsch!!


----------



## Andreas (31. Dezember 2006)

Heute habe ich loti's Tour verpennt und war nicht mehr im alten Jahr motiviert.

Ich wünsche Euch allen auch einen guten Rutsch....


----------



## Erdi01 (1. Januar 2007)

Guten Morgen und Prost Neujahr  

Alle gut reingekommen und Gute Vorsätze gefasst  

Ich hätte da gleich einen ...

HIER EINTRAGEN wenn Ihr was fahrt, auch kurzfristig !!!

Es darf sich ruhig JEDER angesprochen füllen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (1. Januar 2007)

Von mir auch ein


frohes neues Jahr 2007!!!

Ich hoffe das Orkantief verzieht sich bald ...


----------



## Erdi01 (1. Januar 2007)

*"Prophetschweben" war 2006 ... 2007 ist Rush-Hour * 

So sieht ein Original Rush 3000 aus  Und so ist es original ausgestattet

Hechel, hechel ... Der Preis 5xxx  = Herzrasen mit anschließendem Herzstecker = R.I.P.  

Hmmm ... das muß man auch überleben können ...

also so sah meine Lefty bislang aus, jetzt ist sie optisch modifiziert und passt mit ihren schwarz lackierten Gabelbrücken und gelben Faltenbalk sehr schön zum Rush 3000 Rahmen.

Der Rahmen ist schon bestückt mit einem Fox Float R und einem KCNC Scandium ISIS Lager.

Ein Highlight wird das Schaltwerk aus meiner Sram 9.0 SL Stars+Stripes Edition sein, welches wieder reaktiviert wird  

Auch die RPM Carbonkurbel (=FSA), wird sich sicher gut machen. Ebenfalls schon eingefunden haben sich der Token Carbonlenker und ein passender Top Swing Umwerfer wie auf diesem Bild zu sehen.

Mal schauen was als nächstes eintrifft


----------



## karsten13 (1. Januar 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> HIER EINTRAGEN wenn Ihr was fahrt, auch kurzfristig !!!
> 
> Es darf sich ruhig JEDER angesprochen füllen



Auch von mir noch Frohes Neues!

Dein Post kam 15 min. zu spät. Bin heute alleine u.a. die Flughafenrunde gefahren  Zwar was windig aber (fast) trocken. War meine erste Ausfahrt mit den Spikes, ach du Schei*e, da kommt man ja nicht vom Fleck  

Wie sieht's denn am Do. mit 'nem Nightride aus???
Oder sind die Eisbären immer noch im Winterschlaf?  

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## BlackTrek (1. Januar 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Mal schauen was als nächstes eintrifft



Vielleicht ein Paar Hope Bremsen mit blau eloxierten Alu-Teilen???
Oder eine FRM Sattelstütze (gibt´s auch gekröpft)?

Das mit den Stars´n´Stripes würde ich mir nochmal überlegen. Das wär mir zu bunt... (pun intended)


----------



## Erdi01 (2. Januar 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Wie sieht's denn am Do. mit 'nem Nightride aus???
> Karsten.


von meiner Seite aus biete ich Donnertag nichts an. Erst kommende Woche wieder. 
Vllt ist die Samstag-Ausfahrt für Dich von interesse. Die ist eigentlich auch Crosser geeignet.


----------



## Erdi01 (2. Januar 2007)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Vielleicht ein Paar Hope Bremsen mit blau eloxierten Alu-Teilen???
> Oder eine FRM Sattelstütze (gibt´s auch gekröpft)?
> 
> Das mit den Stars´n´Stripes würde ich mir nochmal überlegen. Das wär mir zu bunt... (pun intended)


Bremsen sind eigentlich kein Thema, da bleibt es bei der Marta SL.

SattelstützenMUSS: 27,2 - 400 - Kröpfung - Sichtcarbon. Das sind (fast) 4 unvereinbare Eigenschaften. FRM scheidet damit aus, wie eigentlich alle Anderen auch. Einzig RaceFace Next Carbon SL erfüllt alle Kriterien, die bleibt jetzt aber doch auf'm Raven.
Habe mich für's kleinste Übel entschieden, eine Maxm Isogrid. Erfüllt alles bis auf's Sichtcarbon. Ist halt überlackiertes Carbon  

Wegen Stars'n'Stripes, da kommt nur das Schaltwerk drauf, NICHT die Drehgriffe. Das wäre mir dann auch to mutch. Allternativ käme noch 2007 XTR Invers mit Rapid Fire in Frage, aber das hat im Laufe des Jahres ja auch wieder Jeder  

Aber nur weiter mit Anregungen und Vorschlägen, ich habe da immer ein offenes Ohr  
zu mindest bei Dehnen die Ahnung von der Materie haben


----------



## KillerN (2. Januar 2007)

Bei solchen Teilen bin ich nicht so aufm neusten Stand, liegt wohl daran das ich mir sowas nicht jede Woche kaufen kann  

Das mit den Touren auch kurzfristig eintragen finde ich eine gute Idee !

Derzeit will das Wetter ja umbedingt mein frisch gesäubertes Bike wieder dreckig machen, aber ich denke morgen früh werde ich mal eine entspannte runde im Umkreis drehen. Wenn jemand nicht arbeiten muss und Zeit bzw. Lust hat, melden 

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Lupo (2. Januar 2007)

huhu, von mir auch nochn frohes neues @ all 

erdi hatte übrigens recht gehabt, wir waren ne woche im münstertal und sind da ein paar nette touren gefahren.


----------



## BlackTrek (3. Januar 2007)

Lupo schrieb:


> erdi hatte übrigens recht gehabt, wir waren ne woche im münstertal und sind da ein paar nette touren gefahren.



 Post pix!
Erzähl mal ein bisschen!

Und damit ist unser Winterpokalteam auch wieder auf dem richtigen Weg  
Wenn jetzt noch Sakir aus dem Winterschlaf erwacht, könnten wir irgendwann vielliecht sogar den Sprung in die Top50 der Teamwertung schaffen....


----------



## Andreas (3. Januar 2007)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Post pix!
> Erzähl mal ein bisschen!



Ja genau!
... und ich will Bilder sehen Lupo. Vom 70-300?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedRum05 (3. Januar 2007)

Wollte heute eigentlich zweischen 4-5std. fahren und dank Plattfuss sind 3std. + 1 std Shuttle Service durch die Mutter raus gekommen  
Heute morgen kam sogar bis Mittags richtig schön die Sonne raus und war schön zu fahren, aber der Platte hat mich dezent aufgerägt  

@Lupo... Na da bin ich auch mal auf die Bilder gespannt und Dir auch noch ein frohes Neues!


----------



## Lupo (3. Januar 2007)

ich les hier als was von bildern.....ich war winterpokalpunkte sammeln und net auf fotosafari. das 70-300 hatte ich natürlich dabei aber kam nicht dazu es mal gassi zu führen. ausserdem wars meistens etwas diesig und die bäume im wald sehn ja überall gleich aus. überflüssig noch zu bemerken dass ich mich im ländle der 2m regelung befand


----------



## KillerN (4. Januar 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Shuttle Service durch die Mutter



Du bist schon wieder ohne Ersatzschlauch + Pumpe alleine unterwegs gewesen ?   

Mal schaun, nachm Mittagessen fahr ich eine kurze Runde (aber mit Schlauch & Pumpe )


----------



## RedRum05 (4. Januar 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> Du bist schon wieder ohne Ersatzschlauch + Pumpe alleine unterwegs gewesen ?
> 
> Mal schaun, nachm Mittagessen fahr ich eine kurze Runde (aber mit Schlauch & Pumpe )



Pumpe hatte ich und war auch der Meinung, dass ich nen Schlauch eingepackt hatte, aber hab wohl nur das Trikot mit eingepackt und der Schlauch lag noch hier aufm Boden  

Bei dem Wetter war ich vorhind nur ne Stunde laufen und kam selbst da in Regen!  
Jetzt wird erst mal Bike geputzt!


----------



## gruen (4. Januar 2007)

Fall jemand mitwill:

Treffpunkt zum Ersatz-Nightride um 19h00 an der Aral-Tanke in Sprendlingen.

Mit Mut zur Streckensuche ...


----------



## Erdi01 (4. Januar 2007)

gruen schrieb:


> Fall jemand mitwill:
> 
> Treffpunkt zum Ersatz-Nightride um 19h00 an der Aral-Tanke in Sprendlingen.
> 
> Mit Mut zur Streckensuche ...


Gutes Gelingen  

würde gern hier lesen wo Ihr wart ...

Kommenden Donnerstag startet denn der "offizielle" NightRide wieder  

Und für *ALLE* Eisbären gelten keine Ausreden mehr im neuen Jahr !!!


----------



## karsten13 (5. Januar 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> würde gern hier lesen wo Ihr wart ...



Wir waren zu dritt, Crosser zu MTB = 2 : 1  

Strecke (ich versuch's mal): Dreieich, Grube Prinz von Hessen, westlich an Roßdorf vorbei, Roßberg, Zeilhard, Gundernhausen, Messel, Kalkofenweg, Dreieich.

Nur warum muss sich dieses Rad immer so einsauen   



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Und für *ALLE* Eisbären gelten keine Ausreden mehr im neuen Jahr !!!



wenn's in diesen Breiten überhaupt noch Eisbären gibt  

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Andreas (5. Januar 2007)

Ich wollte eigentlich spontan noch mitkommen, hatte es aber zeitlich nicht geschafft.
Da haettet ihr mich schon abholen muessen.

Meinen Crosser saue ich mir auch nicht gerne ein, aber sogar auf geteerten Strassen ist es mittlerweile matschig.


----------



## Google (5. Januar 2007)

Moin Erdi01, moin alle

Die Wetterprognose für Morgen hat sich leider nicht geändert  Dafür soll nun der Sonntag trocken sein.

Ich fahr deshalb am Sonntag ne Runde, sehr wahrscheinlich am Main lang nach Klingeberg oder gar bis Miltenberg.

Ich mach noch einen LMB-Eintrag. Vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust mitzukommen

@[email protected] Aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben  Nächste Woche auf ein Neues ? Übruigens habe ich mich noch nicht komplett mit Kleidung eingedeckt. Werd mal Deiner Empfehlung folgen.

Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedRum05 (5. Januar 2007)

@Erdi... hast du schon irgendwas für nächste Woche geplant? Bin nämlich im Moment nicht so für den Wald zu bewegen - is mir zu matschig 

@Google.. schade, diesen Sonntag habe ich so kurzfristig keine Zeit aber wenn du die Maintour bis Miltenberg noch mal anbietest werde ich dabei sein  

So jetzt werde ich mir mal was zum Frühstücken suchen und vielleicht wird später noch ne Runde am Main gejoggt


----------



## Andreas (5. Januar 2007)

@Google: Am Sonntag kann ich erst ab Mittag. Wann willst Du los?



RedRum05 schrieb:


> @Erdi... hast du schon irgendwas für nächste Woche geplant? Bin nämlich im Moment nicht so für den Wald zu bewegen - is mir zu matschig



Wenn es noch matschig ist und kein Eisbärenwetter herrscht das den Matsch schön anfrieren lässt, können wir auch meine neue Standart Teerrunde fahren.
An der S1 entlang Rollwald->Schnitzelranch, Dietzenbach, Götzenhain, Offentall. Urberach


----------



## Deleted 37613 (5. Januar 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> So jetzt werde ich mir mal was zum Frühstücken suchen und vielleicht wird später noch ne Runde am Main gejoggt



Frühstücken um die Uhrzeit... du hasts gut.  

Die 140 km sind mir zu viel, wenn ich Zeit habe werde ich hier im Umkreis eine Runde drehen.


----------



## KillerN (5. Januar 2007)

Andreas schrieb:


> neue Standart Teerrunde fahren.
> An der S1 entlang Rollwald->Schnitzelranch, Dietzenbach, Götzenhain, Offentall. Urberach


Das hört sich sehr gut an, wäre dabei !


----------



## Erdi01 (5. Januar 2007)

die Hälfte der Teilnehmer hatt schon von sich aus abgesagt, 
die Wetteraussichten für morgen sind auch nicht besser 
und ich habe auch keinen Bock auf *feel it *- the rain 
und deswegen ist Niddastausee für morgen ABGESAGT und verschoben auf bessere Zeiten.

Sonntag sitzt ich in FlicFlac und schau mir die Sonne aus dem Zelt an  

@Donnertag [email protected] ich habe noch nichts kontretes geplant und fahre auch gerne mal jemand Anderem hinterher ...


----------



## m.a.t. (5. Januar 2007)

Feiglinge!
Bin ja mal gespannt, wie ihr euch das in Malle vorstellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (5. Januar 2007)

m.a.t. schrieb:


> Feiglinge!
> Bin ja mal gespannt, wie ihr euch das in Malle vorstellt.


 Ei Du hälst den Schirm 

Kannst ja am Sonntag am Main mitfahren...


----------



## Andreas (5. Januar 2007)

m.a.t. schrieb:


> Feiglinge!
> Bin ja mal gespannt, wie ihr euch das in Malle vorstellt.



Wir haben uns ja Malle wegen der trockenen schönen warmen und sonnigen Märzluft ausgesucht.


----------



## Google (5. Januar 2007)

SAAAAAA CALOOOOBRAAAAA HA HA HA Ha HAAAAA

SAAAAAA CALOOOOOBRAAAAAA OHHHHH JAAAAAAAA​
[

]


      ​


----------



## Erdi01 (5. Januar 2007)

m.a.t. schrieb:


> Feiglinge!
> Bin ja mal gespannt, wie ihr euch das in Malle vorstellt.


Du rast die Sa Calobra hoch und ich werd jeden Meter hoch genießen und wenn mir danach ist anhalten und den Foto zücken  

Vllt haben wir dort ja auch so'en Wetter wie Morgen, dann schenk ich's mir sowiso ...


----------



## KillerN (6. Januar 2007)

Boar das Wetter **** mich echt an  . Ich hätte lieber Schnee und -5°C

@Erdi Wusste gar net das du schon so weit vorraus planst : KLICK


----------



## Lupo (6. Januar 2007)

morgen solls ja trocken bleiben, jedenfalls von oben  ich hab vor so ab 11:30 eine runde über die hohe str., den limesweg runter nach hanau und am main zurück nach of zu fahren. ein klassiker für die jahreszeit der aufgeweichten waldböden sozusagen.   wer lust hat kann sich gerne anschliessen...


----------



## BlackTrek (6. Januar 2007)

[Hohe Strasse] Wann?


----------



## Lupo (6. Januar 2007)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> [Hohe Strasse] Wann?



morsche um 11.30 bei mir. ich denke dass wir dann um 12.00 oben in bergen am anfang der hohen str. sind...


----------



## BlackTrek (6. Januar 2007)

Ok, dann bis morgen um 12!


----------



## KillerN (6. Januar 2007)

Vormittags solls bisschen Regnen, laut wetter.de & .com 

Ich steh mal um 10 Uhr auf, schau ausm Fenster und sag dann Bescheid. 

Würde dann am Weg erstmal am Buchhügel vorbei fahren, mir ist letztens am Heimweg von der Schule aufgefallen, das es dort neue Kunstobjekte gibt.Unter anderem so ein "Turm" den man wohl auch hochgehen, ob man da weit schauen kann ? Muss das mal begutachten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (6. Januar 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Würde dann am Weg erstmal am Buchhügel vorbei fahren, mir ist letztens am Heimweg von der Schule aufgefallen, das es dort neue Kunstobjekte gibt.Unter anderem so ein "Turm" den man wohl auch hochgehen, ob man da weit schauen kann ? Muss das mal begutachten



meinste des: klick?


----------



## Erdi01 (6. Januar 2007)

Lupo schrieb:


> morgen solls ja trocken bleiben, jedenfalls von oben  ich hab vor so ab 11:30 eine runde über die hohe str., den limesweg runter nach hanau und am main zurück nach of zu fahren. ein klassiker für die jahreszeit der aufgeweichten waldböden sozusagen.   wer lust hat kann sich gerne anschliessen...


kann nett   

Sehen wir uns dafür am Montag im Monte Mare


----------



## KillerN (6. Januar 2007)

LOL ja ! Das sah aus als hätte irgend ein Künstler gewütet.
Hier ist ja auch der "Turm": Bild

Dieser Park ist mit sicherheit sehr von nöten gewesen ! Hätten die lieber mal das Geld in den Straßenbau gesteckt *g*


----------



## Lupo (6. Januar 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> kann nett   ...



nicht traurig sein, erdi. flicflac ist auf alle fälle sehenswert. und wenn der kunstschütze da mal aufhört würd ich glatt den job übernehmen, aber nur mit der assistentinnnnn   

bis mo. im hoffentilch runderneuerten montemare


----------



## luxuri (7. Januar 2007)

Hi,

bin neu hier und würde mich euch gern anschließen. Wenn interesse und Platz besteht bin ich dabei. Hoffe es ergibt sich demnächst was an Touren!

Grüße 
Sebastian


----------



## KillerN (7. Januar 2007)

Hi Sebastian !

Wir haben genügend Platz und freuen uns über jeden Neuen !
Bist du neu in der Umgebung ? 

Nächste Woche werde ich einen Abstecher in den Spessart machen und ein bisschen Höhenmeter gutmachen, sofern es nicht dauerregnet  
Wenn ich mich auf einen Tag festlege, sag ich dir bescheid.
Ansonsten bietet der Erdi regelmäßig Nightrides (meißt Do.) an. 
Aber auch die anderen Members posten meißt frühzeitig Touren  

Grüße
Jens

P.S.: Lass dich von keinem Wolf bekehren/beisen, wie auch immer ...


----------



## KillerN (7. Januar 2007)

Ach und die Neugier plagt mich *lol* 

Wie kamst du aufs Forum ?


----------



## KillerN (7. Januar 2007)

@Lupo Bin dann um 11:30Uhr vor Ort.


----------



## Erdi01 (7. Januar 2007)

Lupo schrieb:


> bis mo. im hoffentilch runderneuerten montemare


 Mal gespannt, was sich getan hat.

Ich muß dann auch mal in die Pötte kommen und nach der Kunstschütz(in) ausschau halten.

Ich wäre jetzt trotzdem gern mit Euch unterwegs, dann halt beim nächsten Mal wieder ...

@[email protected] bist jederzeit herzlich willkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. Januar 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> Hi Sebastian !
> 
> Wir haben genügend Platz und freuen uns über jeden Neuen !
> Bist du neu in der Umgebung ?
> ...



Keine Bange, die Wölfe halten sich lieber im Wald auf.
Aber wenn du mal nach Alternativen suchst - Google unser Oberwolf führt regelm. ab Steinheim Touren in den Spessart und liest das übrige Rudel dann an der Strecke auf.


----------



## luxuri (7. Januar 2007)

Cool,

hoffe bis dahin ist mein Bike und ich wieder fit. Bin mal gespannt was mich so erwartet. Dann halte ich mich bis dahin anderweitig in schuss. Bin seit ca. 4 Monaten in Steinheim. 

Bin bei Google auf das Forum geraten. 

Bis demnächst.

Grüße 

Sebastian


----------



## Andreas (7. Januar 2007)

War ne schöne Tour mit Google. Wir sind auf der Maintour bis Klingenberg gefahren. Ich bin alles mit dem Crosser gefahren. Fast kein Matsch, Sonne, Cappu und leckeren Kuchen gab es auch. Die WP-Punkte mußte ich leider mit den Wölfen teilen.

@luxuri: Herzlich Willkommen!


----------



## Google (7. Januar 2007)

Andreas schrieb:


> War ne schöne Tour mit Google. Wir sind auf der Maintour bis Klingenberg gefahren. Ich bin alles mit dem Crosser gefahren. Fast kein Matsch, Sonne, Cappu und leckeren Kuchen gab es auch. Die WP-Punkte mußte ich leider mit den Wölfen teilen.
> 
> @luxuri: Herzlich Willkommen!


Kann ich nur bestätigen  Nur hat doch irgendwie der Erdi01 gefehlt  (   ) Aber wie ich den Volker kenne, hat er die Niddastauseetour für kommendes WE im Blick. Das wäre schön  

Und vielleicht klappts ja dann, dass die Malleristis ne gemeinsame Tour fahren ? Blacky, Matthias Andreas, Volker ?  

@[email protected] Die Jungs/Mädels vom hiesigen Forum fahren oft auch mal etwas gemeinsames mit den Jungs/Mädel von *diesem Forum *Klick** Schau auch mal da rein, dort gibts meist mehrere Touren die Woche, direkt ab Steinheim  

Grüße

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (7. Januar 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Nur hat doch irgendwie der Erdi01 gefehlt  (   ) :Google


WISO ... findet Ihr ohne mich nicht mal den Weg am Main entlang  

Aber es lang für dieses WE. Eine Eisbären-Tour verpasst  einmal Kaffee und Kuchen in Klingebersch verpasst  

Dafür im Zelt gesessen und Euch doch nicht vermisst.  FlicFlac ist Klasse und die Kunstschützin, und nicht nur die, einfach nur zum   

Letzte Woche nicht auf dem Rad, dieses WE nicht auf dem Rad - also ruf ich meine Pause aus. Frühstens am Donnertag wieder. Kommendes WE noch keinen Plan, aber irgendwie zieht es mich zur Zeit vermehrt Richtung Taunus ...


----------



## BlackTrek (7. Januar 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Mal gespannt, was sich getan hat.



Fünf Eisbären sind heute durch die Wetterau gefahren: KillerN, Lupo, Miss Marple, Sakir und ich. Schade dass Du nicht dabei sein konntest. Es war wirklich sehr schön. Eine entspannte Tour auf halbwegs guten Wegen, blauer Himmel, beste Fernsicht und vor allem mit guter Laune! 



			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> Und vielleicht klappts ja dann, dass die Malleristis ne gemeinsame Tour fahren ? Blacky, Matthias Andreas, Volker ?


Aber was mich angeht nicht 140km mit´m MTB.   Das hab ich auf Mallorca ja auch nicht vor (weder 140km noch MTB).

Wenn das Wetter wirklich gut ist, würde ich mich aber vielleicht mal wieder zu einer Rennrad-Tour überreden lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedRum05 (7. Januar 2007)

Bike freies Wochenende so gut wie rum und war auch mal schön nix zu machen  ..obwohl ich bei der Maintour gern dabei gewesen wäre!

Wenn das Wetter und die Zeit passt, werd ich am Donnerstag dabei sein. Bis jetzt schauts gut aus  
Mal schaun, was noch so in der letzten freien Woche an WP Punkten eingefahren werden kann


----------



## Google (7. Januar 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Kommendes WE noch keinen Plan, aber irgendwie zieht es mich zur Zeit vermehrt Richtung Taunus ...


 Komm, lass Dich net so feiern  

Seit wann und wohin ziehts Dich den in den Taunus ?

Egal, was (relativ) langes würd ich mitfahren  Oder muß ich mir etwa selbst was ausdenken ?



BlackTrek schrieb:


> Aber was mich angeht nicht 140km mit´m MTB


 Ei, des kann man doch auch mittem Crosser fahren  



BlackTrek schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter wirklich gut ist, würde ich mich aber vielleicht mal wieder zu einer Rennrad-Tour überreden lassen.


 Das könnt ich auch mal wieder machen  Dieses Jahr muß mein Renner eh mal wieder mehr beansprucht werden. So RTF´s mit den Versorgungsstationen sind gar nicht übel  Wer weiß: Falls in Kürze rennermäßig was geplant wird, dann bitte 2,3 Tage vorher ankündigen. Mein Kuips muß ich dann nämlich erst mal entstauben


----------



## karsten13 (7. Januar 2007)

Ich hör' hier immer nur Rennrad   

Hier wird jeden Samstag um 14:00 in Darmstadt gestartet.

Was ab Frankfurt ergibt sich hier oder auch hier.

Oder PN an mich wer was sucht ...
... und am Donnerstag werde ich höchstwahrscheinlich wieder bei Eurem Nightride  auftauchen.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Erdi01 (7. Januar 2007)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Fünf Eisbären sind heute durch die Wetterau gefahren: KillerN, Lupo, Miss Marple, *Sakir*  und ich.


Danke, jetzt ärgere ich mich doch wieder  



Google schrieb:


> Seit wann und wohin ziehts Dich den in den Taunus ?
> :


schon länger, ich habe mir dieses Jahr mehr als 1 mal Taunus vorgenommen. Dann werden die KM und HM eben mal getauscht.

@[email protected] Naja, wenn's  wirklich Frühling wird vllt. Ansonsten bleibt er im Winterschlaf. Und gecrosst wird auch im Tour-Forum regelmäßig.


----------



## Andreas (7. Januar 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> schon länger, ich habe mir dieses Jahr mehr als 1 mal Taunus vorgenommen. Dann werden die KM und HM eben mal getauscht.
> .



140 hm und 1000 km? dat ist mir zuviel.  

Ausserdem sieht es dort im Wald wohl auch nicht gut aus:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3328650&postcount=341


----------



## Erdi01 (7. Januar 2007)

Andreas schrieb:


> 140 hm und 1000 km? dat ist mir zuviel.
> 
> Ausserdem sieht es dort im Wald wohl auch nicht gut aus:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3328650&postcount=341


Mir auch  
Wetter abwarten


----------



## Google (8. Januar 2007)

Stausee, Stausee, Stausee !!!


----------



## Erdi01 (8. Januar 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Stausee, Stausee, Stausee !!!


gut das es keine Demo-Smilies gibt, sonst würden die hier im Kreis laufen  

Mal schauen ...


----------



## loti (8. Januar 2007)

Hallo,
hier meine Vorankündigung für nächsten Sonntag:

So. 14. Januar, 10 - ca. 16 Uhr, Start am  Lindenplatz, Dreieich-Sprendlingen
Tour in den vorderen Odenwald
ca. 70 km,  hügelig, 600 hm, Schnitt 20 km/h
Durch den Koberstädter Wald in den  vorderen Odenwald.

Ich werde die Strecke so legen, dass wir so  weit wie möglich auf guten Waldwegen 
und Asphalt fahren.
      Einkehr ist wie in den letzten Jahren im  Buchenhof  bei Ober-Ramstadt.
Liebe Grüße
loti


----------



## Erdi01 (9. Januar 2007)

so gaaaanz langsam geht der Aufbau des Rush weiter.  

Immerhin haben schon mal Rahmen und Gabel zueinander gefunden.

Und eigentlich sind mit den Exustar Ti Pedalen und der Carbon Sattelstütze die letzten geplanten Neuteile eingetroffen, aber ob mir jetzt der alte xtr-graue LRS  auf dem Rush gefällt ... hmmm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackTrek (9. Januar 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Immerhin haben schon mal Rahmen und Gabel zueinander gefunden.


   

Was die Laufräder angeht, könnte ich mir auch gut blau eloxierte Felgen vorstellen. Vllt macht Dir Spinergy auch ein Paar mit gelben Speichen?


----------



## Staanemer (10. Januar 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> so gaaaanz langsam geht der Aufbau des Rush weiter.
> 
> Immerhin haben schon mal Rahmen und Gabel zueinander gefunden.
> 
> Und eigentlich sind mit den Exustar Ti Pedalen und der Carbon Sattelstütze die letzten geplanten Neuteile eingetroffen, aber ob mir jetzt der alte xtr-graue LRS  auf dem Rush gefällt ... hmmm



Duuu, dat Dingens ist und bleibt hässlich, egal welches Schaltwerk.


----------



## Erdi01 (10. Januar 2007)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Was die Laufräder angeht, könnte ich mir auch gut blau eloxierte Felgen vorstellen. Vllt macht Dir Spinergy auch ein Paar mit gelben Speichen?


hmmm ... gelbe Speichen  Da braucht's wirklich die  
hmmm ... blaue Eloxfelgen, wüßt ich auf Anhieb gar nicht wer die anbietet  Und wen die mehr als 400g wiegt kriegt sie sowieso die Rote Karte  

Eigentlich wollte ich einen neuen LRS eher neutral halten, damit der auch zu einem nächsten Rahmen noch passt  Und wenn schon neu, dann auch leichter als der "Alte" mit 1700g.

Aber, aber ... mal sehen ... 

Wegen Deiner PN melde ich mich, wenn ich's mir angeschaut habe. Das ist mir jetzt zu spät.

Gut's Nächtle ...


----------



## Erdi01 (10. Januar 2007)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Duuu, dat Dingens ist und bleibt hässlich, egal welches Schaltwerk.


Immer wieder diese Neider, auf Ihren x-mal Pleite Rahmen


----------



## RedRum05 (10. Januar 2007)

Heute konnte man ja endlich mal wieder bei ein paar verirrten Sonnenstrahlen fahren  Temperaturen sind ja auch richtig frühlingshaft und so schwitz man eher, als das man sich irgendwas abfriert....
Morgen hatte ich zwar vor mitzufahren, aber weiß noch nicht wie es klappt und für Morgenabend ist ja auch schon wieder Regen angesagt.
Wenn es allerdings trocken bleiben sollte, wäre ich sehr wahrscheinlich dabei!
Für ne Wochenend Tour sieht es mit dem Wetter bis jetzt noch schlecht aus.


----------



## Erdi01 (11. Januar 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Morgen hatte ich zwar vor mitzufahren, aber weiß noch nicht wie es klappt und für Morgenabend ist ja auch schon wieder Regen angesagt.


ich werde morgen das Regenradar im Auge behalten. Lt. Wetterspiegel.de soll's pünktlich morgen Abend 19.00 _start Bewölkt mit Regen der mehrere Std. anhalten kann sein _:kotz: 

Also schon mal vorsorglich auf Absage einstellen.

@[email protected] für Deine Planung, am WE biete ich KEIN Niddastausee an.


----------



## karsten13 (11. Januar 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Also schon mal vorsorglich auf Absage einstellen.



neeeeeee, nicht schon wieder  

Letzte Woche war auch bescheiden vorhergesagt und es war dann (fast) trocken. 
Oder sind Eisbären so wasserscheu?  

n8,

Karsten.


----------



## RedRum05 (11. Januar 2007)

Naja es soll wohl das selbe Wetter wie gestern geben und so wie der Himmel im Moment schon aussieht glaube ich dem auch! Hier sind schon ordentliche Winde und der Regen lässt auch nicht mehr lange auf sich warten 
Werde heute demnach mein Training aufs Joggen begrenzen, da ich nicht in irgendwelche Schauer oder Orkanwinde kommen will  

Hoffe es klappt bald mal wieder nen Nightride....


----------



## Google (11. Januar 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> @[email protected] für Deine Planung, am WE biete ich KEIN Niddastausee an.


Danke für die Info  

@[email protected] Jemand Lust auf ne ausgedehntere GA-Tour am WE, möglichst auf trockenem Terrain ?

Von meiner Seite kann ich nur Main (Klingenberg/Miltenberg) oder Kinzigstausee (130 Km) anbieten.

Ich würd sogar den Renner entmotten wenn jemand was anbieten würde.

Im Nachbarthread kann ich niemanden für schlammfreie Touren begeistern  Deshalb hier meine Anfrage.

Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (11. Januar 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Oder sind Eisbären so wasserscheu?



Die Eisbären brauchen ganz klar Schnee und Eis. Sonst sterben sie aus.

Und merkt Euch die alte Bauernregel:
Ist der Matsch erst mal gefrohren, bleibt das Rad sauber an den Rohren.


@Google: Im Prinzip ist Januar der Monat für GA. Ich schaue mir morgen das Wetter mal an.


----------



## Lupo (11. Januar 2007)

Google schrieb:


> ...
> @[email protected] Jemand Lust auf ne ausgedehntere GA-Tour am WE, möglichst auf trockenem Terrain ?...
> Grüße
> 
> Google



gibt doch schon was: klick loti-touren sind immer gut organisiert und ausgewogen. wenn ich lust hab so früh aufzustehn bin ich auch dabei.


----------



## loti (11. Januar 2007)

Hallo erdi01,
heute hat das Chaos zugeschlagen. Ich schaffe es  nicht zum Nightride um 19 Uhr. Ich fahre später dann alleine.
Liebe Grüße
loti


----------



## Erdi01 (11. Januar 2007)

loti schrieb:


> Hallo erdi01,
> heute hat das Chaos zugeschlagen. Ich schaffe es  nicht zum Nightride um 19 Uhr. Ich fahre später dann alleine.
> Liebe Grüße
> loti


BEI UNS AUCH; AUSSERDEM HATTS ANGEFANGEN ZU REGNEN UND STÜRMEN TUTS AUCH; DESHALB MACH ICHS KURZ

ABGESAGT


----------



## Andreas (11. Januar 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> BEI UNS AUCH; AUSSERDEM HATTS ANGEFANGEN ZU REGNEN UND STÜRMEN TUTS AUCH; DESHALB MACH ICHS KURZ
> 
> ABGESAGT



Schade, es schien alles noch zu klappen und trocken zu bleiben.
Aber hier regnet es auch gerade heftig.


----------



## RedRum05 (11. Januar 2007)

Na richtig tolles Wetter heute  
Hoffentlich ändert es sich wenigstens ein bissl am Wochenende, so dass ne trockene Tour überhaupt möglich ist. 

@Google... mit welchem Tag und Uhrzeit hast du denn geplant?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (11. Januar 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> @Google... mit welchem Tag und Uhrzeit hast du denn geplant?


 Egal, bzw. kommt das aufs Wetter an. Ich denk morgen kann man den Tag festlegen, da dürfte die Wetterprognose ziemlich sicher sein. Von der Uhrzeit kanns von mir aus zwischen 10 - 12 liegen, kommt ganz auf die Tourlänge an.

Eine Tour vorschlagen wollt ich ja net unbedingt, es müßte halt was Crosser- oder auch Rennergeeignetes sein. 

Wenn allerdings niemand etwas vorschlägt, dann würd ich wegen Deines Startortes halt eben wieder Klingenberg (der Bäcker hat aber nur Sonntags auf  ) oder Miltenberg anvisieren. Biste net dabei, kanns auch Kinzigstausee sein.

lotis Tour ist jetzt mal mir zu früh...und sicher trotz Achtsamkeit  schlammbehaftet   Uäähh... ( ich bin da mom ziiiemlich allergisch  )

Mal gucken was noch so reinkommt an evtl. Vorschlägen. @[email protected] fährst Du gar nicht ? Fürs WE siehts im Augenblick nämlich ganz gut aus...


----------



## RedRum05 (11. Januar 2007)

Morgen kann ich dann auch abschätzen, wie ich am WE Zeit haben werde und ob das Wetter eben wirklich mitspielt. Du bist also auf jeden Fall auf ne Kaffee Pause aus 
Auf Waldwege und den damit verbundenen Schlamm kann ich auch im Moment reichlich verzichten. Mir reichen schon die Fützen auf den Wegen...


----------



## Erdi01 (11. Januar 2007)

@[email protected] zu einer Kaffeefahrt nach klingebersch am Sonntag könnt ich mich nach 2 Wochen Pause gerade so überreden lassen


----------



## Andreas (12. Januar 2007)

Der Night Ride gestern durch das Orkantief wäre nicht lustig geworden. Naja, Rückenwind hätten wir jedenfalls genug gehabt.


----------



## Google (12. Januar 2007)

@Andreas, [email protected] Wäre Sonntag auch für Euch ein guter Tag ? Und falls keine anderen Vorschläge gemacht werden, ist dann 11:00 Uhr in Seligenstadt annehmbar ? Wetter dürfte ganz passabel sein.

@[email protected] Der Bäcker ist ja sooo gut. 

Grüße

Google


----------



## Andreas (12. Januar 2007)

Google schrieb:


> @Andreas, [email protected] Wäre Sonntag auch für Euch ein guter Tag ? Und falls keine anderen Vorschläge gemacht werden, ist dann 11:00 Uhr in Seligenstadt annehmbar ? Wetter dürfte ganz passabel sein.
> 
> @[email protected] Der Bäcker ist ja sooo gut.
> 
> ...



Sonntag 11h wäre ok und der Kuchen war wirklich lecker.
Aber wir fahren dann nach Miltenberg, oder? 
Nach Klingenberg zum Bäcker können wir ja trotzdem gehen.


----------



## Erdi01 (12. Januar 2007)

MITTAGSPAUSE ... aus dem Sichtfeld veschwunden, keine Mensch um mich im Moment ... wie gut  

@[email protected] 11 Uhr ist auch OK für mich. Mir langt allerdings Kingebersch. Ihr könnt ja weiter nach Miltenbersch nach der Cappupause, ich würde dann schon wieder heimkurbeln ... oder im Caffee warten´und mich vollstopfen  Kommt dann auch nicht mehr drauf an, denn ...

... 2 Wochen Pause = 2 Kilo mehr  wenn ich das hochrechne wirds bösartig  

@[email protected] wir könnten uns schon 10:30 an der Waldacker+ treffen


----------



## RedRum05 (12. Januar 2007)

Ich werde am Sonntag zu 90% dabei sein!
Werde dann brav in Seligenstadt an der Mainfähre stehn 

Hatte heute ne schöne Tour mit Killer - schöne Schlammlöcher hat er gefunden


----------



## Google (12. Januar 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ... 2 Wochen Pause = 2 Kilo mehr  wenn ich das hochrechne wirds bösartig


 Zumindest biste dann in Malle runterzus der Schnellste  Ich bin in den 2 Wochen auch gerade mal 1* gefahren und werd wohl gut 2 Kilo abgenommen haben...Was machst Du nur  Harr, Harr..

Ok, dann um 11:00 Uhr in Seligenstadt an der Fähre. Ich würd sagen ob wir nach Klingenberg oder Miltenberg fahren, machen wir dann ganz spontan während der Tour aus. Wenn natürlich allgemeines Interesse an frisch gebackenem Brot mit Nutella und Kaffee während der Pause besteht, dann bräuchte ich nochmal ne Rückmeldung: Dann wäre Miltenberg fällig. Dort könnte ich meine Treuepunkte gegen ein Brot einlösen und würde ein Glas Nutella mitnehmen  

Grüße

Google


----------



## Andreas (12. Januar 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> @[email protected] wir könnten uns schon 10:30 an der Waldacker+ treffen



ok, an der Kreuzung an der Kreisquerverbindung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (12. Januar 2007)

Tach Jungs, ich nochmal

Habt Ihr ne Empfehlung ?

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3346335&postcount=1849


----------



## RedRum05 (12. Januar 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Tach Jungs, ich nochmal
> 
> Habt Ihr ne Empfehlung ?
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3346335&postcount=1849



Da werf ich mal die Reba, oder SID in die Runde... 
Da sollte schon was Vernünftiges für 400 zu finden sein! Schau mal, ob Dir die Gabeln, z.B. in der Team/(Race) Version zusagen.


----------



## Erdi01 (13. Januar 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Tach Jungs, ich nochmal
> 
> Habt Ihr ne Empfehlung ?
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3346335&postcount=1849


mal vorneweg, welche Güteklasse hatt der Rahmen? Wie schwer? Und fährst Du das Hardtail mit Canti oder Disk?

Eine echte "*feel it *" Gabel passt ja nicht   von daher ist die RS REBA RACE erste Wahl  

Das ist die selbe Technik des doppelt so teueren Topmodells Reba "Word Cup" nur in schwererer Verpackung. Die hatt dann auch so viel Einstellmöglichkeiten, dass Du NIE das perfekte Setup finden wirst 

*Warum gerade diese Gabel? - weil:* Das -externe FlootGate- die *Einstellmöglichkeit* der Gabel ist, ab wann sie überhaupt federn soll. Vergleichbar des TerraLogic Systems der Fox Gabeln, nur eben einstellbar Und somit ist in der Beziehung jede RS Gabel einer Fox vorzuziehen. Andere Hersteller haben auch vergleichbare einstellbare Systeme aber nicht zu vergleichbaren Preisen und deshalb: diese Gabel  

Falls es dann doch nur die Reba "SL" werden soll, die hatt ein festeingestelltes FloodGate und somit KEINE Einstellmöglichkeit, gibt es die bei gleichem Versender schon für 319,--  

Noch Fragen ...


----------



## Sakir (13. Januar 2007)

Morsche Jung und Mädels 

bevor ich 2 Wochen ins Ausland gehe, wollte ich nochmal aufs Bike
leider geht das nur bis max. 16.00 Uhr
also, *was liegt morgen so zwischen 11:00 und 15:30 an ???*
bei dem Wetter muss man doch aufs Rad....
würde mich freuen den ein oder anderen zu sehen  

Michael


----------



## Google (13. Januar 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> mal vorneweg, welche Güteklasse hatt der Rahmen? Wie schwer? Und fährst Du das Hardtail mit Canti oder Disk?


 Güteklasse ? Hab nur das rausgefunden: 26" Aluminium Hydro-Force triple butted  Soll ein relativ schwerer Rahmen sein (Tests) und ich fahr es mit V-Brakes. Leider hab ich mit meinem Browser Probleme auf der Univegahomepage...

Gibts die RS Reba Race und die SL dann auch für V-Brakes ?

Loti hat noch die Manitou R 7 ins Rennen geworfen  

Ich bin auf Eure Hilfe angewiesen, da wenig Ahnung  

Grüße

Google


----------



## BlackTrek (13. Januar 2007)

Sakir schrieb:


> also, *was liegt morgen so zwischen 11:00 und 15:30 an ???*


Ich wär dabei! Bleibt noch die Frage, wo lang?


----------



## BlackTrek (13. Januar 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Ich bin auf Eure Hilfe angewiesen, da wenig Ahnung


Das ist halt auch Geschmackssache/Glaubensfrage. ´Ne SID kommt imho nicht in Frage. Aber sonst?  
Ich habe meine Vorbehalte bei Rock Shox und Manitou aus Erfahrung von früher, aber die haben sicher auch dazugelernt. Jeder wird Dir was anderes erzählen...

Fox und Marzocchi haben jedenfalls einen Erfahrungsvorsprung aus dem Motorsport. Fox ist super, aber zu für Dich zu teuer. Ich würde daher mal bei Marzocchi schauen. Und in dem Techie-Forum fragen...


----------



## Erdi01 (13. Januar 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Güteklasse ? Hab nur das rausgefunden: 26" Aluminium Hydro-Force triple butted  Soll ein relativ schwerer Rahmen sein (Tests) und ich fahr es mit V-Brakes. Leider hab ich mit meinem Browser Probleme auf der Univegahomepage...
> 
> Gibts die RS Reba Race und die SL dann auch für V-Brakes ?
> 
> ...


mit V-Brakes warum steigst Du nicht gleich auf Disk um  

Mit V-Brakes (=Canti-Versionen) schrenkt die Auswahl an brachbaren Gabeln stark ein. Da bleiben ja fast nur die schon von Dir genannten Gabeln übrig.

DA wären, die ...

RS SID TEAM = vom Grundsatz wie die Reba Race
+ HighEnd Modell
+ leichter
+- nur 80mm Federweg
+- hochwertiger und mehr Wert wie Dein zukünftiger Rahmen
- Preis (mit 399,-- bei obigem Versender aber günstig)
- weniger steif

RS REBA SL = ist in Canti/Disk Kombi lieferbar, ansonsten wie schon oben beschrieben. Weniger Einstellmöglichkeiten, aber weniger ist manchmal mehr  319,--

MANITOU R7 SUPER CLICKIT = ist eingentlich das Gegenstück zur Reba SL halt von Manitou.
+ sehr günstig bei H&S 299,--
+ etwas leichter
+- (glaube) nur 80mm Federweg

Alles Andere was so mit Canti lieferbar ist, fällt in den Treckingbereich, federt mit Federn also sauschwer oder ist keine Verbesserung zu Deiner jetzigen Gabel.


----------



## m.a.t. (13. Januar 2007)

Ne SID an dem Rahmen ist doch Blödsinn. Diese ganzen neuen Gabeln sind alle sackschwer, sauteuer und haben meist mehr als 80mm Federweg. Das passt einfach nicht zu nem Hardtail.
Mein Tipp: Starrgabel - kostet fast nix, wiegt 1kg weniger, völlig neues Fahrgefühl auf deinen Spessart-Trails. Für härtere Sachen haste ja noch deine Schaukel.
Grüße nach Hanau, matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (13. Januar 2007)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Das ist halt auch Geschmackssache/Glaubensfrage. ´Ne SID kommt imho nicht in Frage. Aber sonst?
> Ich habe meine Vorbehalte bei Rock Shox und Manitou aus Erfahrung von früher, aber die haben sicher auch dazugelernt. Jeder wird Dir was anderes erzählen...
> 
> Fox und Marzocchi haben jedenfalls einen Erfahrungsvorsprung aus dem Motorsport. Fox ist super, aber zu für Dich zu teuer. Ich würde daher mal bei Marzocchi schauen. Und in dem Techie-Forum fragen...


Stimmt mit der Glaubensfrage  

RockShox hatt(e) mächtig aufgeholt und in 2006 Fox überholt. In 2007 werden die Karten neu gemischt, da Fox mit "echten" neuen Gabeln angerückt ist. Die Modelle bis 2006 waren nur Evolutionen einer Gabel aus 2001. Aber wie bei so vielen Bikeparts za(ä)hlt dort halt IMAGE, IMAGE, IMAGE  

Manitou mag ich nicht, weil die dieses Scheizz SPV erfunden haben :kotz: und damit dieses ganze Plattformgedöhnst ausgelöst haben. Ist doch paradox, da werden Gabeln entwickelt mit supersoftem Ansprechverhalten und dann kommt einer mit Antiwippgedöhnst, dank Marketing springen alle drauf und das Rad fährt wieder rückwärts 

Ich   meine *feel it *Gabeln, die ohne diesen Rotz auskommen


----------



## Sakir (13. Januar 2007)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Ich wär dabei! Bleibt noch die Frage, wo lang?



supi, bin mal gespant, wer noch Zeit hat (schiel nach OF/Dtzb/Urberach/etc.)


----------



## Lupo (13. Januar 2007)

Sakir schrieb:


> supi, bin mal gespant, wer noch Zeit hat (schiel nach OF/Dtzb/Urberach/etc.)



 fahrn wollt ich schon, is auch noch nix konkretes geplant, also...


----------



## Erdi01 (13. Januar 2007)

Lupo schrieb:


> fahrn wollt ich schon, is auch noch nix konkretes geplant, also...



... höre ich auch mal zu  

Bin zwar eigentlich auf Kligebersch eingeschossen, aber noch nicht unterwegs


----------



## Sakir (13. Januar 2007)

Lupo schrieb:


> fahrn wollt ich schon, is auch noch nix konkretes geplant, also...



Bad Vilbeler Wald ? 12:00 Uhr  hannes  ?
dann kann ich auch um 15:30-16:00 zuhause sein ! ! !


----------



## Google (13. Januar 2007)

Ich glaub ich werd mir mal die Manitou genauer anschauen  

Morsche hätten wir ja auch noch genug Zeit drüber zu babbeln  

Starrgabel is mir nix. Ich fahr ja net nur Spessart  

@[email protected] Was ist jetzt eigentlich mit meiner Frage wegen des Radtransportes ? Bist Du Dir noch unschlüssig ?

Bis Morsche dann

Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KillerN (13. Januar 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Manitou genauer anschauen


Sind die Gabeln eigentlich seit der Black mal weiterentwickelt worden ? 
Der Service bei meinem damaligen Manitou Dämpfer hat schier endlos gedauert.

Ich würde lieber zu Rockshox greifen !

@Klingenberg Habe mir heute ordentlich im Wind gegeben und würde Morgen mitfahren wenns net so schnell wird.
Wo ist der LMB Eintrag ?


----------



## RedRum05 (13. Januar 2007)

@Sakir... du wärst für die Main-Tour also nicht zu begeistern !?
Ich werd morgen auf jeden Fall dabei sein und hoffe mal wieder den ein oder anderen zu treffen 

@Killer... Morgen 11 Uhr an der Mainfähre in Seligenstadt. LMB gibts keinen - warum


----------



## puls190 (13. Januar 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Zumindest biste dann in Malle runterzus der Schnellste  Ich bin in den 2 Wochen auch gerade mal 1* gefahren und werd wohl gut 2 Kilo abgenommen haben...Was machst Du nur  Harr, Harr..
> 
> Ok, dann um 11:00 Uhr in Seligenstadt an der Fähre. Ich würd sagen ob wir nach Klingenberg oder Miltenberg fahren, machen wir dann ganz spontan während der Tour aus. Wenn natürlich allgemeines Interesse an frisch gebackenem Brot mit Nutella und Kaffee während der Pause besteht, dann bräuchte ich nochmal ne Rückmeldung: Dann wäre Miltenberg fällig. Dort könnte ich meine Treuepunkte gegen ein Brot einlösen und würde ein Glas Nutella mitnehmen
> 
> ...






bin morgen auch dabei 11 Uhr an der Mainfähre


----------



## Google (13. Januar 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> LMB gibts keinen - warum



* Hier dürft ihr Euch eintragen   *​
Bis denne


----------



## KillerN (13. Januar 2007)

Wir fahren zum Bäcker ?  

Ich dachte in ein Cafe, halt wo man sich hinsetzten kann ?!  

Oder ist das so ein Bäcker mit Cafe  

Wir fahren am besten dahin wo die hübscheste Bedienung ist.


----------



## Sakir (13. Januar 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> @Sakir... du wärst für die Main-Tour also nicht zu begeistern !?



schade, aber ich wusste davon nichts und als erstes hat sich Sonja und Wolgang zu meinem Beitrag geäußert und zugesagt....
wird bestimmt ab Februar mal klappen, das wir zusammen radeln 

Michael


----------



## Erdi01 (13. Januar 2007)

Sakir schrieb:


> schade, aber ich wusste davon nichts Michael


demnach liest Du hier nicht wirklich mit  

Ich bleib auch beim mainradln und da sich Google die Mühe mit dem LMB gemacht hat --> Eingetragen.

Ich hätt so ne Idee wie man ab Klingebersch abseits des Mains heimradl könnte


----------



## KillerN (13. Januar 2007)

OhOh, führt diese Route über Tirol ?   

Ich hatte eigentlich nicht vor Licht einzupacken, bis 17 Uhr sollten wir es doch auch bis zur Haustür geschafft haben oder ?


----------



## Sakir (14. Januar 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> demnach liest Du hier nicht wirklich mit


das stimmt !



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ich bleib auch beim mainradln und da sich Google die Mühe mit dem LMB gemacht hat --> Eingetragen.


tja... schade....


----------



## KillerN (14. Januar 2007)

Jungs ! Lasst uns unsere *Eisbären Trikots anziehen* und am Main posen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (14. Januar 2007)

Sakir schrieb:


> Bad Vilbeler Wald ? 12:00 Uhr  hannes  ?
> dann kann ich auch um 15:30-16:00 zuhause sein ! ! !



ok...wir sind dann um 12:00 da 

bis später...


----------



## Sakir (14. Januar 2007)

Lupo schrieb:


> ok...wir sind dann um 12:00 da
> 
> bis später...



schön  fehlt nur noch die Sonja....
und wenn jemand nicht auf der Mainspur radelt ist er auch eingeladen ))

bis dann 12 Uhr

Michael


----------



## BlackTrek (14. Januar 2007)

1200 Mainkur


----------



## loti (14. Januar 2007)

Hallo,
das war ja das reinste Frühlingswetter!
Es hat heute wirklich Spaß gemacht. Hier meine Mitradler zum Buchenhof:




http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/329344/ppuser/33236

Liebe Grüße
loti


----------



## Andreas (14. Januar 2007)

Hallo Mainradler,

ich hoffe ihr seid alle gut wieder nach Hause gekommen.
Nachdem sich die K.O. Eisbären wegen navigatorischem K.O. vom Rest getrennt hatten (die andere Mainseite kennen wir eben nicht so gut), haben wir dann auch noch den Erdi verloren  

Aber schön war's. Super Wetter und der Kuchen hat wieder gut geschmeckt.


----------



## RedRum05 (14. Januar 2007)

Frisch geduscht und mit Brötchen im Bauch lebts sich gut 
War ne schöne Tour mit super Wetter und schade, dass wir uns nach und nach so verloren haben, aber es hat wohl jeder nach Hause gefunden.
2. Schlauch ist jetzt auch platt - Ich hab die Löcher für die nächste Zeit gepachtet  

So jetzt gleich essen, da wird noch mal ordentlich die Wampe voll geschlagen 

@Sakir.. freu mich schon auf die nächste gemeinsame Tour!


----------



## puls190 (14. Januar 2007)

ich bin richtig richtig platt
von 0 auf 100km war zu viel für mich
mir tut mein Ar...so weh 

am besten wars beim Bäcker 

na ja endlich mal wieder bewegt


----------



## KillerN (14. Januar 2007)

Erdi, wo warst du auf einmal ?
Google Bande, in welchem Gebüsch seit ihr denn auf einmal verschwunden ?  und was habt ihr da gemacht ? ;-)

Puh die 128km merk ich auch ganz schön. Der Heimweg hat sich ab Seligenstadt echt nochmal gezogen.


----------



## Erdi01 (14. Januar 2007)

wir haben mal wieder unsere Unfähigkeit unter Beweis gestellt in einer größeren Gruppe gesittet zu fahren 

Echte Rennradler werden wir nie, wenn ich da an die Stenger-Gruppe denke ... 

Ich habe das getan was ich angekündigt hatte, falls es Jemand mitbekommen hatte, in A'berg bin ich abgedreht und auf direktem Weg Heim.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KillerN (14. Januar 2007)

Wir sind ja auch Mountainbiker und können uns halt nicht benehmen. 

Hatte das mit Aschaffenburg gar net mitbekommen.  Aber am Bike bin ich eh immer halb Taub


----------



## RedRum05 (14. Januar 2007)

@Erdi... oh, das hab ich allerdings auch nicht mitbekommen  

Haben uns durch die fetten Punkte ordentlich nach Oben gekämpft. Hoffentlich kann ich die nächsten Tage trotz Schule ordentlich weiter fahren. Läuft im Moment einfach super  

@Puls.. na hoffentlich war die Tour dann nen ordentlicher Ansporn fleißig weiter zu fahren. Wetter ging wohl eher richtung Frühling!


----------



## Andreas (14. Januar 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ich habe das getan was ich angekündigt hatte, falls es Jemand mitbekommen hatte, in A'berg bin ich abgedreht und auf direktem Weg Heim.



Das hatte ich mir schon gedacht.


----------



## Google (15. Januar 2007)

Moin Jungs,

geiles Wetter gestern und zu siebt nach Klingenberg war mal wieder ne coole Aktion.  

Gut war es auch, dass wir uns Rückzus verloren hatten. Ihr wart ja ständig vor uns und hattet zuvor unseren Fahrfluss stark behindert.  

Bilder hab ich ja auch ein paar gemacht, stell ich bei Gelegenheit ein.

Weniger schön war es, dass mich eine erkrankte Frau zuhause erwartete. Es geht ihr aber schon wieder besser.

Grüße

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (15. Januar 2007)

extra zu *ALICE* gewechselt, jetzt komme ich Heim und dachte sie liegt auf meiner Couch  und wo ist sie jetzt   

ich glaub ich bin mal wieder beschissen worden  

Naja, wenigsten geht DSL/Internet. Telefon vllt ja auch irgendwann mal wieder ...


----------



## Andreas (16. Januar 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> extra zu *ALICE* gewechselt, jetzt komme ich Heim und dachte sie liegt auf meiner Couch  und wo ist sie jetzt
> 
> ich glaub ich bin mal wieder beschissen worden
> 
> Naja, wenigsten geht DSL/Internet. Telefon vllt ja auch irgendwann mal wieder ...



Who the f**** is Alice?

Ich habe gestern einen spontan Night Ride unternommen. Plötzlich war das Eisbärenwetter da und ich habe mir tierisch meine Füße verfrohren. Der Ciclo hat 0 Grad angezeigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (16. Januar 2007)

Donnerstag NightRide:
Es ist kaum zu glauben. Es soll wieder einen Orkan geben


----------



## RedRum05 (16. Januar 2007)

Andreas schrieb:


> Donnerstag NightRide:
> Es ist kaum zu glauben. Es soll wieder einen Orkan geben



Jepp genau das habe ich auch heute schon in den Nachrichten vernommen. Soll morgen Abend/Nacht wieder mit Regen los gehen und dann quasi genau das selbe wie letzte Woche geben


----------



## Erdi01 (16. Januar 2007)

Andreas schrieb:


> Donnerstag NightRide:
> Es ist kaum zu glauben. Es soll wieder einen Orkan geben


Ja, ich habe auch die Schnauze voll. Mir wird das zu blöd hier Termine reinzustellen und ein über's andere Mal wieder abzusagen  

Das läuft absofort ander's rum. Erst wenn sich gutes Wetter abzeichnet, werden Termine reingesetzt.


----------



## Google (16. Januar 2007)

Um die Stimmung wenigstens ein bisschen auzuhellen, die Bilder vom Sonntag:

*Start in Seligenstadt*





*Erste Panne VOR DEM START !*





*Die CREW ohne mich*





*Erste Sprints kurz vor dem Bäcker um die besten Plätze und Küchlein  *





*Ein kleiner Ausschnitt der reichhaltigen Kuchenauswahl*





Morgen probier ich es mal wieder mit Joggen....

Grüße


Google


----------



## Bonsaidesign (16. Januar 2007)

Hey, sieht ja richtig geil aus! Werde irgendwann auch mitkommen!
Jörg, also Redrum hat mit mir heute meine erste Radstunde auf dem neuen
GT Zaskar bestritten! Seit 5 Jahren nicht mehr aufm Radel gewesen!  

Lief ganz gut, und wenn ich fitt bin fahr ich mal mit!


----------



## Andreas (16. Januar 2007)

Oh Google, das tat gut. Ich habe noch mal Sonne gesehen.  

@Bonsaidesign: Oh, noch jemand aus der Nachbarschaft. Dann mal willkommen im Thread.


----------



## Bonsaidesign (16. Januar 2007)

Jap, Jörg`s 2ter Bruder! Also der in der Mitte der 3!  
man sieht sich sicher mal wenn ich etwas aufgebaut habe! 

In meinem Zustand will ich euch noch nicht belästigen!


----------



## Erdi01 (16. Januar 2007)

Bonsaidesign schrieb:


> Jap, Jörg`s 2ter Bruder! Also der in der Mitte der 3!
> man sieht sich sicher mal wenn ich etwas aufgebaut habe!
> 
> In meinem Zustand will ich euch noch nicht belästigen!


willkommen  

Irgendein Bruder war mal vor langer Zeit (2005 ?!?) bei nem NighRide dabei. Warst Du das? Dann kennen wir uns schon. Zumindest schemenhaft, was mal halt Nachts so sieht


----------



## Bonsaidesign (16. Januar 2007)

Nein, der Rahmen des Fahrrades war nur dabei! Ich bin seit langem nicht mehr auf einem Drahtessel gewesen! 
Aber das haben wir geändert!


----------



## RedRum05 (16. Januar 2007)

Tja bei so vielen Richters kommt es schon mal zur Verwirrung 

Der Älteste, Ralf hatte vorher das GT kommt bald mit nem schwarzen Scandium daher und hoffentlich dann auch wieder regelmäßiger.
Der Mittlere, Steffen ist jetzt nach langer Abstinenz wieder aktiv und hat jetzt das GT mit neuer Ausstattung.
Der Jüngste, naja das bin dann wohl ich  


Noch was zum Winterpokal - Nur noch wenige Punkte trennen uns von den Mixed Eisbären und wenn morgen das Wetter einigermaßen passen sollte, sollten wir sie schaffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (16. Januar 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ja, ich habe auch die Schnauze voll. Mir wird das zu blöd hier Termine reinzustellen und ein über's andere Mal wieder abzusagen
> 
> Das läuft absofort ander's rum. Erst wenn sich gutes Wetter abzeichnet, werden Termine reingesetzt.



Das Wetter ist gegen uns  
Wie sieht eigentlich die Nightride-Statistik diesen "Winter" so aus? Wohl mehr Absagen als Events, oder?

Jedenfalls kann ich mir kommenden Donnerstag (nicht wie am letzten...) das Anziehen der Radklamotten sparen, da Erdi den Termin ja schon jetzt gekillt hat 

Irgendwelche Alternativen zu Donnerstag? Mir geht Indoor momentan so auf die Eier und im Dunkeln alleine raus ist auch schei55e ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Andreas (16. Januar 2007)

Vielleicht sollten wir den Night Ride auf einen Dienstag legen.  

@RedRum: Ihr werdet ja noch eine richtige Radsportfamilie  


Ich habe mal wieder alle Marathon's und CTF's bei uns in der Umgebung
terminlich aktualisiert.

Bike Events Rhein-Main 2007

Eine paar Termine stehen wohl noch nicht fest. Bitte melden wenn ihr noch was wisst.


----------



## KillerN (17. Januar 2007)

Alsomorgen werde ich aufgrund dieser Meldung:DWD Wettermeldung wohl nicht an einer Tour teilnehmen und höchstens selbst im Umkreis eine kurze Runde fahren.

Mal schaun wies am Wochenende aussieht, wetter soll besser werden 

Grüße 
Jens


----------



## _jazzman_ (18. Januar 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

um Doppelposts zu vermeiden schaut mal hier rein: Das Ende


----------



## Erdi01 (18. Januar 2007)

und jemand heute lust auf nightride ... lust schon, aber so durch'n wind bin ich dann doch nicht 

neuer versuch nächsten donnerstag ... ich glaub nicht mehr dran ...


----------



## KillerN (18. Januar 2007)

Jetzt wird der geteerte Waldweg auch zum Trail  

@Termine Alle mir bekannten Marathons auch auf der Eisbären HP.
Jetzt mit neuem Banner  

Grüße
Jens


----------



## RedRum05 (18. Januar 2007)

Na bei dem leichten Lüftchen wäre es nen gutes Krafttraining von Seligenstadt die Kreisquerverbindung richtung Westen zu fahren  

Bei mir ist ja im Moment eh noch nicht sicher, ob ich in meinem Pensum weiter trainieren kann -  Andreas und Killer wissen es schon - ich hab Schmerzen in der Achillessehne und joggen geht gar nicht bzw. beim laufen hab ich nen komisches Gefühl. Hoffe es ist nichts ernstes und ich kann zumindest beim Biken bleiben. Mal abwarten was die nächsten Tage bringen und wenn es nicht merklich besser wird, werd ich wohl zum Arzt müssen  
.. und dabei lief es im Moment so richtig gut


----------



## karsten13 (18. Januar 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> und jemand heute lust auf nightride ... lust schon, aber so durch'n wind bin ich dann doch nicht


 , zumindest noch nicht  



Erdi01 schrieb:


> neuer versuch nächsten donnerstag ... ich glaub nicht mehr dran ...


die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt ...



RedRum05 schrieb:


> ich hab Schmerzen in der Achillessehne



oh je, Gute Besserung. Das Thema Achillessehne wird übrigens gerade hier diskutiert ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Andreas (18. Januar 2007)

Irgendwie wird hier so zielmlich alles irgendwo gerade diskutiert.

Ich habe heute einen Biker gegen den Wind fahren sehen. Hat ausgesehen als wenn er auf der Rolle fährt und fast ist er auch noch seitlich umgekippt.

So mit 170 km/h Rückenwind wäre man bestimmt ganz gut vorwärts gekommen.

@KillerN: Das neue Banner ist Cool ;-)
(nur links etwas ausgefranzt, das mußt Du mit Antialiasing nachzeichnen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (18. Januar 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> @Termine Alle mir bekannten Marathons auch auf der Eisbären HP.
> Jetzt mit neuem Banner
> 
> Grüße
> Jens



Der neue Banner ist


----------



## Erdi01 (18. Januar 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> @Termine Alle mir bekannten Marathons auch auf der Eisbären HP.
> Jetzt mit neuem Banner
> 
> Grüße
> Jens



Der neue Banner ist   

Hoffe am WE geht was ...


----------



## RedRum05 (19. Januar 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> oh je, Gute Besserung. Das Thema Achillessehne wird übrigens gerade hier diskutiert ...
> 
> Gruss,
> Karsten.



Ich danke Dir! Das ist nämlich genau das Problem, welches ich momentan auch habe  
Pferdesalbe und nen paar Wunderkügelchen haben mir aber erst mal geholfen! Wenn ich drann denke mach ich mir auch immer nen Kirschkernkissen warm - lockert es bei mir etwas.
Ansonsten hoffe ich einfach, dass ich am Wochenende oder nächste Woche wieder locker anfangen kann - ich bin Optimist


----------



## Google (20. Januar 2007)

Tach Jungs

bei mir ist schon wieder Main am Sonntag angesagt:

*Mainspacking​*
Nachdem ich in 3 Wochen mit Morgen nur dreimal auffem Bike war, geht erst mal net mehr bei mir. Vielleicht hat ja dennoch jemand von Euch Lust und fährt mit  

Grüße

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (20. Januar 2007)

bei mir steht morgen *Binselbergkontrollgang* an, muß schauen ob die Windräder noch stehen  Findet auf Waldwegen statt.

Treffpunkte:

11.00 Uhr Kreishaus Dietzenbach
11:20 Uhr Bahnübergang in den Feldern, Nähe Ober Roden  

Vielleicht möchte Jemand mitschauen. LMB mach ich keinen.


----------



## Erdi01 (20. Januar 2007)

*Rushaufbau, die 3.*

Naja, nix wirklich passiert in der Zwischenzeit, außer das die Laufradfrage geklärt ist. Es wird dieser Nope Atmosphere LRS. Die Gelehrten sind sich noch nicht ganz einig was sich hinter dem gelabbelten Zeugs verbirgt, aber die Nabe scheint eine Ringle Dirty Flea zu sein und der Rest riecht sehr start nach DT.

Wie auch immer, an dem Schweinepreis kommt Man(n) nicht vorbei. Bei mir wird er noch besser, da ich dehnen heute meine eigene Leftynabe geschickt habe. Und ganz nebenbei wird er standartmäßig mit blauen Alunippeln aufgebaut, passt auch wie die Faust auf Auge 

Mal gespannt was da unterm Strich rauskommt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackTrek (20. Januar 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Wie auch immer, an dem Schweinepreis kommt Man(n) nicht vorbei.


Neddschläschdd!  

Bin mal gespannt, wie die sich dan in freier Wildbahn machen.


----------



## RedRum05 (20. Januar 2007)

Dieses Wochenende wird es bei mir noch nichts mit na anständigen Tour. Wenn nächste Woche wieder was angeboten wird und die Zeit es zulässt werd ich wieder mitfahren 
Sehne geht es schon wieder besser. Habe nur noch meist Abends leichtes Knirschen.. lockeres Fahren sollte wieder drinn sein!

Wettervorhersage sagt für nächsten Donnerstag Sonne, aber Minustemperaturen


----------



## Erdi01 (20. Januar 2007)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Neddschläschdd!
> 
> Bin mal gespannt, wie die sich dan in freier Wildbahn machen.


ich auch. Habe 2-3 Tage Bedenkzeit und Recherche gebraucht ob oder ob nicht. Das was da beschrieben ist, ist für den Preis eigentlich nicht zu realisieren  

Aber 300-400 Euronen weniger, gegenüber meiner Planung ist ein Agument um das einfach kein Weg führt. Dafür hätte ich gerade mal die Tune Kong Nabe gekriegt. Da nehm ich dann auch maschinelles Einspeichen oder das halt mal was früher verreckt in Kauf  

Man wird dehen ...

Was macht das Thema Carbon


----------



## KillerN (20. Januar 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> 11.00 Uhr Kreishaus Dietzenbach



Da bin ich dabei, wenn es nicht regnet !   Wollte eigentlich gerade ne Runde Rodgau Rundweg posten, aber das kann ich ja noch Montag machen.

Zur Ringle Nabe kann ich nur ein:   machen. Habe ja auch die Ringle am Bike. 

Bin heute erst gegen den Wind gefahren, was ziemlich anstrengend war und dann mit dem Wind, also bei 58km/h habe ich dann ins leere getreten, hätte gerne mal meine Trittfrquenz gewusst. Aber der Sound vom N. Nic war echt der Hammer, die Leute sind 300 meter schon zuvor ins Gras gesprungen 

Grüße
Jens


----------



## BlackTrek (20. Januar 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Was macht das Thema Carbon


Ich denke, ich sollte erstmal etwas bike spotting betreiben. Sobald ich mal ein bisschen Luft habe, schau ich mal bei ein paar Händlern rein und lass mich inspirieren. Oder ich benutze den Mallorca-Trip als den ultimativen rennradtechnischen Laufsteg .

Vielleicht bleib ich auch einfach bei meinem Pina...


----------



## Erdi01 (20. Januar 2007)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Oder ich benutze den Mallorca-Trip als den ultimativen rennradtechnischen Laufsteg .


Oje, da muß ich mit Scheuklappen fahren  Bin gespannt wieviel System6 mir da übern Weg fahren. Da fällt mir ein, ich brauch bis dahin noch einen neuen RR Lenker ... 

@[email protected] Schön, dann stell Dir mal den Wecker  Andreas treffen wir um 11:30 am Bahnübergang. Wir werden die Runde wohl anpassen. Sonst kann's zuviel Baumlimbo geben


----------



## Erdi01 (21. Januar 2007)

OK Kontrollfahrt beendet. Windkrafträder sind noch da, Wartturm auch, sieht von allen Seiten noch gut aus  Radheimer Alpen hatt's auch nicht plattgeweht - leider  

Sind jetzt doch auf 80 KM und 600 KM gekommen  

@[email protected] Du meinst also wir sollten uns beim fahren mal filmen. 
OK ich geb's ja zu, ich hab's schon mal probiert. Es geht, hab's sogar nachvertont  

THE FIRST RIDE

Und hast Du erkannt wo ich damals war ...


----------



## KillerN (21. Januar 2007)

Puhh, also heute war net so mein Tag, war nicht so wirklich Fit und dann noch dieser Wind  
Kam mir in den "Alpen" wir Ulle vor, nicht ganz vorne halt  

Aber die Beine spühr ich jetzt  

Naja das waren sicher die 10km mehr die ich aufm Tacho habe  

danke für die Tour, Grüße
Jens

P.S.: In die Radheimer Alpen wollten wir bei "Windstille" mal wieder fahren !!


----------



## Andreas (21. Januar 2007)

Tolle Tour heute und mit dem Wetter hatten wir Glück. Ich hatte aber noch nie bergauf so einen stürmischen Gegenwind. Gibt das jetzt die doppelten Höhenmeter?

Zum Video:
Diese Einhand Technik bringt zwar Dynamik in die Aufnahme,
doch man wackelt zu sehr.


----------



## RedRum05 (21. Januar 2007)

Ich hätte evtl. in Planung das kommende Woche mal einen "richtigen" Nightride zu fahren 
Also Abends z.B. um 22 Uhr los fahren und max. 3std
Wenn´s wieder in richtung Sommer geht, hab ich dann die nächsten Ideen, aber das dauert ja noch etwas... (leider)

Würde gerne wissen, ob da überhaupt jemand mitmachen würde?!
Muss ja nicht dieses Wochenende sein.

Meine Sehne werde ich morgen mal auf die Probe stellen, aber keine Schmerzen und Probleme mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (21. Januar 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Ich hätte evtl. in Planung das kommende Woche mal einen "richtigen" Nightride zu fahren
> Also Abends z.B. um 22 Uhr los fahren und max. 3std...



dann weiss ich auch wer dieses jahr in b-stein die nachtschicht übernimmt


----------



## RedRum05 (21. Januar 2007)

Lupo schrieb:


> dann weiss ich auch wer dieses jahr in b-stein die nachtschicht übernimmt



Wenn es wieder zu einem 24H Rennen kommt werde ich fitter und besser rein gehen als letztes Jahr! So viel steht fest!
Keine Ahnung warum, aber im Moment würde ich am Liebsten jeden Tag stunden lang fahren und jetzt kam mir halt die Idee mit Nachts - Schlafen ist eh nur verschwendete Zeit


----------



## BlackTrek (21. Januar 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Wenn es wieder zu einem 24H Rennen kommt


Sakir hat davon erzählt. Ich dachte, das wär gesetzt?


----------



## Erdi01 (22. Januar 2007)

Andreas schrieb:


> Zum Video:
> Diese Einhand Technik bringt zwar Dynamik in die Aufnahme,
> doch man wackelt zu sehr.


auf'em Kopf wirds auch nicht ruhiger. Das ist ein grunsätzliches Problem.

@[email protected] ich kann mir alles vorstellen ...

*EDIT: Die K.O. Eisbären haben die Führung übernommen. Zumindest für heute nacht ;-)*


----------



## Lupo (22. Januar 2007)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Sakir hat davon erzählt. Ich dachte, das wär gesetzt?


..du denkst richtig  weiss auch net wie jörg dazu kommt des in frage zu stellen


----------



## RedRum05 (22. Januar 2007)

Weil ihr mich noch nicht in eure Pläne eingeweiht habt  

Noch weiß ich aber nicht, ob jemand so spät noch mitfahren würde !?


----------



## KillerN (22. Januar 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> auf'em Kopf wirds auch nicht ruhiger. Das ist ein grunsätzliches Problem.



Mit einer entsprechend guten Video Kamera lassen sich solche Aufnahmen vornehmen. Allerdings kommt man nur zu einem sehr guten Ergebniss wenn man die Aufnahmen entpsrechend langsamer laufen lässt. Wie bei der NWD Reihe.

Mit einer normalen kleinen Videokamera wird das ganze mit zu wenig frames per second aufgezeichnet und leider etwas unspektakulärer. 

Die Lenkerstative bzw. Halterungen (vlt auch für den Helm) die zum Teil zum Einsatz kommen sind u.a. mit Gel gefedert oder so ähnlich.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Lupo (22. Januar 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Weil ihr mich noch nicht in eure Pläne eingeweiht habt


eigentlich hatten wir das kurz nach der siegerehrung schon beschlossen, möglich dassde da grad in ner tiefschlafphase warst 



RedRum05 schrieb:


> Noch weiß ich aber nicht, ob jemand so spät noch mitfahren würde !?


im frühling / sommer würd ich mich mal wieder zu sowas überreden lassen, wär aber dann ein einzelfall. generell ist mir das zu spät, brauch ja mein schönheitsschlaf


----------



## Erdi01 (22. Januar 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Noch weiß ich aber nicht, ob jemand so spät noch mitfahren würde !?


ich habe mich dazu geäußert, wäre aber hilfreich mehr als drei Worte drüber zu verlieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedRum05 (22. Januar 2007)

Ich werd mal schaun, wie sich das Wetter entwickelt und dann in den nächsten 2 Tage was rein stellen. Da kann sich dann jeder eintragen, der mitfahren will.
Runde kann man ja dann spontan fahren - kommt dann wahrscheinlich eh auf Lust und Wetter an.

@Lupo... das mit dem Schlaf kann ich mir irgendwie denken  
Mal schaun was der Sommer so bringt, aber da werd ich sowas auf jeden Fall noch mal anbieten.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (23. Januar 2007)

Moin Eisbären!
Was habt ihr denn Magura für diese Serie bezahlt?


----------



## Andreas (23. Januar 2007)

Tja unser Team sponsort Magura - oder ist es nicht umgekehrt?

Das habe ich gestern gesehen: unsere Bikesoftware im Test -  Testberichte.de BikeXperience.

Hat zufällig jemand die Dezemberausgabe der Bike-Sport-News?


----------



## Erdi01 (23. Januar 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Moin Eisbären!
> Was habt ihr denn Magura für diese Serie bezahlt?


billig was es nicht   

@[email protected] wenn Du Dich bei dehnen als einer der Entwickler outest, bekommst Du doch sicher ein Ausgabe gratis ...


----------



## Deifel (23. Januar 2007)

Ihr kommt auch noch alle ins Loch


----------



## Andreas (23. Januar 2007)

Deifel schrieb:


> Ihr kommt auch noch alle ins Loch



Da kann doch nur unser puls190 dahinter stecken, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deifel (23. Januar 2007)

Andreas schrieb:


> Da kann doch nur unser puls190 dahinter stecken, oder?



Wenn Du wüstest, das Feuer wird übrigens schon geschürt. Es wartet auf Dich! Ich krieg Euch alle


----------



## Erdi01 (23. Januar 2007)

... erwischt, sind schon auf'em Weg zu uns Die Deifels


----------



## RedRum05 (23. Januar 2007)

So! Hab jetzt nen LMB fürn Samstag gemacht 
LMB-EINTRAG

@Erdi... ich hoffe die Plz von Dtz. hab ich richtig geschrieben. Bin mir nicht ganz sicher 
Wie schauts eigentlich mit nem Nightride am Donnerstag aus? Findet diese Woche was statt?


----------



## karsten13 (23. Januar 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Wie schauts eigentlich mit nem Nightride am Donnerstag aus? Findet diese Woche was statt?



ich hoffe auch noch ... 

Eisbärwetter haben wir ja jetzt


----------



## Andreas (23. Januar 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> ich hoffe auch noch ...
> 
> Eisbärwetter haben wir ja jetzt



Ich wäre dabei. Regnen kann es ja jetzt nicht mehr


----------



## Erdi01 (24. Januar 2007)

Tja, bei soviel Führsprache muß ich ja wohl

Ich könnt mir Mainradweg vorstellen, da könnte ...

... Offenbach Ein- und Aussteigen  
... Hanau Ein- und Aussteigen  
... Heusentamm Ein- und Aussteigen  

etc.

Mal sehen wer sich so anmeldet, dementsprechend wird die Runde festgelegt.


----------



## loti (24. Januar 2007)

Hallo Andreas,
hier der Scan des Artikels aus der BikeSportNews.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/332402/cat/500/ppuser/33236
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/332403/cat/500/ppuser/33236
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/332404/cat/500/ppuser/33236
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/332405/cat/500/ppuser/33236

Am Donnerstag und Samstag habe ich keine Zeit. Am Sonntag werde ich ein gemütliche Tour für Spätaufsteher anbieten.
Liebe Grüße
loti


----------



## Andreas (24. Januar 2007)

loti schrieb:


> Hallo Andreas,
> hier der Scan des Artikels aus der BikeSportNews.
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/332402/cat/500/ppuser/33236
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/332403/cat/500/ppuser/33236
> ...



Hallo loti,

vielen Dank fuer die Scans.

Nach einem Anruf beim Verlag wurde mir ein Exemplar versprochen. Gestern ist es sogar schon angekommen.


----------



## Google (24. Januar 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Tja, bei soviel Führsprache muß ich ja wohl
> 
> Ich könnt mir Mainradweg vorstellen, da könnte ...
> 
> ...


 Tach Volker. Auch heute mußte ein Tourenversuch meinerseits leider ins Wasser fallen. Es steckt einfach der Wurm drinne Aber ich lass mich nicht entmutigen  

In Gesellschaft bei diesem Wetter zu fahren ist genau richtig. Deshalb: ANGEMELDET


----------



## RedRum05 (24. Januar 2007)

Bin heute auch mal nen paar Waldwege und Trails rund um die Morethütte gefahren und war geil. Wenn man die richtigen Klamotten an hat merkt man die -3°C gar nicht und die Sonne hat auch raus geschaut  
Wäre gern noch länger gefahren, aber hatte dann doch zu viel Lust auf nen warmes Essen 

Freu mich auf morgen Abend  

Wie schauts eigentlich mit Samstag aus.. keiner Intresse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (24. Januar 2007)

Google schrieb:


> In Gesellschaft bei diesem Wetter zu fahren ist genau richtig. Deshalb: ANGEMELDET


sehr schön  

Jetzt fehlen nur noch die Anmeldungen aus Heusenstamm und Offenbach  damit die Eisbären-Rundfahrt komplett wird.


----------



## Andreas (25. Januar 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Wie schauts eigentlich mit Samstag aus.. keiner Intresse



Wieso sollte man am WE NightRide fahren, wenn es auch im Hellen geht.  
Ich kann nicht, weil ich Samstag Abend auf einem Konzert bin.


Jetzt wo der Matsch gefrohren ist kann ich endlich die Gersprenz Tour anbieten:
Ich habe für den Sonntag mal einen LMB Eintrag erstellt und hoffe auf zahlreiche Mitfahrer/innen.

Das ist mal eine ganz andere Gundlagen Tour...


----------



## Erdi01 (25. Januar 2007)

Andreas schrieb:


> Jetzt wo der Matsch gefrohren ist kann ich endlich die Gersprenz Tour anbieten:
> Ich habe für den Sonntag mal einen LMB Eintrag erstellt und hoffe auf zahlreiche Mitfahrer/innen.
> 
> Das ist mal eine ganz andere Gundlagen Tour...


Am Sonntag muß ich arbeiten  

Geht das nicht auch am Samstag


----------



## Miss Marple (25. Januar 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> sehr schön
> 
> Jetzt fehlen nur noch die Anmeldungen aus Heusenstamm und Offenbach  damit die Eisbären-Rundfahrt komplett wird.



Sorry, ich hab immer noch Ohrenschmerzen , somit sind für heute Abend nur Indooraktivitäten angesagt. 
Ich wünsch euch viel Spaß bei eurer Runde heut Nacht und zieht warm an  

Gruß Martina


----------



## Andreas (25. Januar 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Am Sonntag muß ich arbeiten
> 
> Geht das nicht auch am Samstag



Sonntagsarbeit? Ist das erlaubt?

Samstag geht auch, das waere mir sogar lieber.
Ich wollte nur nicht RedRum's Samstag-Abendtour Konkurrenz machen.

@MissMarple: Gute Besserung Martina!!!


----------



## puremalt (25. Januar 2007)

Hi Eisbären,
ich bin vom AWB-3. Nehmt ihr mich heute abend mit (obwohl ich mich mal vor einiger Zeit im AWB-Fred als Eisbärenjäger präsentiert habe  ) ?

Arbeite am Kaiserlei, könnte aber nach Dietzenbach kommen, dann habe ich aber nur noch Akkuleistung für 2,5 Stunden. Langt das? Muss danach noch heim nach Bieber.

Würd mich freuen.


----------



## Erdi01 (25. Januar 2007)

puremalt schrieb:


> Hi Eisbären,
> ich bin vom AWB-3. Nehmt ihr mich heute abend mit (obwohl ich mich mal vor einiger Zeit im AWB-Fred als Eisbärenjäger präsentiert habe  ) ?
> 
> Arbeite am Kaiserlei, könnte aber nach Dietzenbach kommen, dann habe ich aber nur noch Akkuleistung für 2,5 Stunden. Langt das? Muss danach noch heim nach Bieber.
> ...


wir sind nicht nachtragend, wir lassen Dich dann nur irgendwo im dunklen Wald zurück  

Nein, im Ernst kannst gern mitkommen. 2,5 Std bis Bieber sollte langen.

@Miss [email protected] Gute Besserung. Kannst Ja Lupo schicken, dann hast Du Deine Ruhe  

@[email protected] in meiner Branche nach Anmeldung schon. Aber Essen, Trinken, Quatschen kann man nicht wirklich als Arbeit bezeichnen.

@Red [email protected] also ich ziehe dann auch die SamsTAG-Tour vor.

Bis heut abend ...


----------



## KillerN (25. Januar 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> 2,5 Std bis Bieber sollte langen.



Wenn du Bieber jemals erreichen solltest     

Fährst du an Heusenstamm vorbei ? 

grüße
Jens


----------



## RedRum05 (25. Januar 2007)

Schade, wäre bei der Gersprenz Tour gerne dabei gewesen, aber Samstag kann ich erst ab 14 Uhr fahren... naja mal schaun, ob am Sonntag noch was gefahren wird.

Bis heute Abend dann!


@Martina.. Dir wünsch ich ne gute Besserung und hoffe, dass es schnell wieder besser ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puremalt (25. Januar 2007)

Merci   Bärig. 



KillerN schrieb:


> Fährst du an Heusenstamm vorbei ?


Nicht ganz. Fahre meinen WP-Arbeitsweg: von Kaiserlei nach Isenburg, dann vom OF-Kreuz schräg durch'n Wald bis zum Dornsee. Ab da will ich die B459 fahren.
(Normalerweise geht mein Heimweg vom Dornsee am "hohe Berg" und Wasserwerk vorbei, über den Petershäuser Weg zur LEVIS und an den Seen vorbei nach Bieber)

Bis dann,
vergesst eure Felle nicht


----------



## Lupo (25. Januar 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ...
> @Miss [email protected] Gute Besserung. Kannst Ja Lupo schicken, dann hast Du Deine Ruhe   ...



der lupo hat aber keine lust sich abends noch den a***** abzufriern  des hatt der den ganzen tag schon gemacht 

übrigens: puremalt lässt sich net aussetzen  das haben wir beim AWB schon getestet.


----------



## Miss Marple (25. Januar 2007)

Hallo Jungs, vielen Dank für die Genesungswünsche , ich glaub es wirkt schon   .
Habt viel Spaß heut Abend und lasst bloß den AWB'ler ganz, wir wollen doch auch mal wieder in den Taunus  .

Gruß Martina


----------



## Erdi01 (25. Januar 2007)

Lupo schrieb:


> der lupo hat aber keine lust sich abends noch den a***** abzufriern  des hatt der den ganzen tag schon gemacht
> :


Schon vergessen, Ausreden gelten ab diesem Jahr nicht mehr  

ich war heute auch schon ein paar Mal in der Kälte und frage mich in der Tat auch gerade warum ich jetzt noch mal raus soll, wo's hier gerade so kuschelig ist - BEKLOPPT


----------



## Sakir (25. Januar 2007)

morgen Mittag ca. 17Uhr hat mich endlich die Welt wieder....    

mal schauen, was mein Hals macht, event. sehen wir uns irgendwo am WE !

Michael


----------



## RedRum05 (25. Januar 2007)

So endlich wieder daheim im warmen und da ich weiß wie schmerzhaft kalte Füße unter der heißen Dusche sind, trag ich erstmal brav meine Punkte ein 

War ne schöne Runde und trotz der -5°C ist mir bis auf die Füße richtig warm 
Leider haben wir mal wieder Erdi zum Schluß verloren, aber ich hoffe doch, dass trotzdem alle heil und an einem Stück heim gekommen sind! Meine Appelschorle ist jedenfalls in der Flasche schön gefrohren  

@Sakir.. glaube wir fahren wohl nicht am WE zusammen, oder hättest du Intresse Samstagnacht zu fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (25. Januar 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> War ne schöne Runde und trotz der -5°C ist mir bis auf die Füße richtig warm
> Leider haben wir mal wieder Erdi zum Schluß verloren, aber ich hoffe doch, dass trotzdem alle heil und an einem Stück heim gekommen sind! Meine Appelschorle ist jedenfalls in der Flasche schön gefrohren


ich war pullern und Ihr weg  

Aber Richtung Patershäuser kennt ja eh Jeder. Ich hab Eure Lichtkegel noch gesehen, aber keine Lust gehabt hinterherzurasen.

Also -5 C ist genau richtig um nicht ins schwitzen zu kommen. Meine Klamoten waren total trocken beim ausziehen.

Die verkürzte 2,5 Std. Runde hatt mir heute gelangt.
De AWB'ler hatt sich doch nett in die Höhle der Eisbären getraut  
Andreas konnte doch nett  
Mein Handy wie üblich auf lautlos  

Sonst gibt's nix besonderes zu bereichten.

@Sakir, [email protected] HIER seih nochmal die Gersprenztour am Samstag erwähnt. Die ist ja unter Seligenstadt  eingetragen.


----------



## Andreas (25. Januar 2007)

Wie kann man denn den Tourguide verlieren  

Dumm gelaufen heute. Ich hatte schon meine Jacke an und wollte grad gehen, da gab's Probleme in der Firma und ich mußte noch eine Stunde dranhängen.

Ich bin dann alleine gefahren bist die Batterie der Schuhheizung (die voll im Einsatz war) den Geist aufgegeben hat. Duschen mußte ich heute auch nicht...


----------



## puremalt (25. Januar 2007)

Hi,
getraut hätt ich mich schon, hab mich sogar sehr gefreut auf den für mich ersten Biketreff seit Oktober (zumindest in Rhein-Main, weil ich am Wochenende immer im Saarland unterwegs bin) aber unterwegs zur Eisbärenhöhle hatte ich den ersten Platten seit 4 Monaten. Ausgerechnet jetzt. Und dann war auch noch die verf***** Pumpe am A****  So musste ich bis zur nächsten Tanke schieben. Bin dann wie bescheuert nur noch Strasse geheizt und war 19.20 am Kreishaus, war aber dann doch froh, dass ihr bei der Kälte nicht so lange gewartet habt. Hätte meinem schlechten Gewissen ja noch einen draufgesetzt.
Hoffe, ihr hattet eine schöne Tour. Ich habe nach einigem hin und her durch Dietzenbach dann doch nach Bieber gefunden und hoffe, dass es ein anderes Mal mit 'ner gemeinsamen Runde klappt.
Martin


----------



## Erdi01 (25. Januar 2007)

@[email protected] hätte beinahe noch geklappt, hatt noch bis 19:10 gewartet und dann erst los. Kommenden Donnerstag = Neuer Versuch  

Jetzt weis ich endlich was aus meinen "Altteilen" werden kann KLICK MICH


----------



## karsten13 (25. Januar 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Meine Appelschorle ist jedenfalls in der Flasche schön gefrohren


mein Trinkschlauch ist auch noch eingefroren  
Wo ist eigentlich Dein Nightride-LMB von Samstag geblieben? Oder bin ich blind?  



Erdi01 schrieb:


> ich war pullern



hättest nur was sagen brauchen  , da mach' ich doch immer mit


----------



## Google (26. Januar 2007)

Moin Jungs

nette Tour gestern. Recht zügig und (fast) nur Dummschmus gebabbeld. Genau richtig !  

Grüße

Google


----------



## KillerN (26. Januar 2007)

@Google Danke für die Gesangseinlagen  
@Erdi Jetzt weisste ja, wie du dein Wohnzimmer neu einrichten kannst, aber verarbeiten die auch Orig. Cannondale Teile ? 

Also aus meiner Trinkflasche kam nur Wassereis


----------



## RedRum05 (26. Januar 2007)

LMB fürn Samstag


----------



## Deifel (26. Januar 2007)

Bei Euch ists mit zu kalt!


----------



## Google (26. Januar 2007)

Jungs, ich glaub den Spessartwölfen wirds zu kalt oder vSie sind entflogen (seid wann können wir fliegen  ) und ich bin wieder wie der Phönix aus der Asche aus meinem Motivationsloch entstiegen......

Tja, da bleibt nur eines:

*Hier *mitfahren  

Bis Morsche

Google

*Nachtrag: @[email protected] Ist die Tour Crossergeeignet ?*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (26. Januar 2007)

Zu kalt? Zwischen dem Night Ride gestern und den Temperaturen Morgen liegen fast +8 Grad.  

Mal sehen ob Schnee liegt...


----------



## RedRum05 (26. Januar 2007)

Na die Chancen, dass es morgen ne Schneetour gibt stehen gut 
Es liegt Schnee, es fällt Schnee und es ist noch weiterer Schnee angesagt! Da freu ich mich doch schon auf den Nightride morgen. 

Wünsche euch viel Spaß bei eurer Gersprenztour!


----------



## Andreas (27. Januar 2007)

Google schrieb:


> *Nachtrag: @[email protected] Ist die Tour Crossergeeignet ?*



Die Strecke hat auch ein paar Trails und ein kleines Stück mit Wurzeln. Dennoch mit dem Crosser fahrbar.
Wegen dem Schnee würde ich aber zu dicken Stollenreifen raten.


----------



## RedRum05 (27. Januar 2007)

Tour für heute Abend ist abgesagt. Der Schnee ist zwar schön, aber nicht der Schneematsch und dass jetzt alles wieder auftaut...  
Nächsten Tage soll´s wohl eh regnen.

Hoffe ihr hattet heute bei der Gersprenztour einigermaßen gute Bodenverhältnisse


----------



## Google (27. Januar 2007)

_Mein erster Gedanke zuhaus, als ich mir gerade eine übervolle Hand Nudeln aus dem Sieb in den Mund schob: "Iss langsam. Schlinge nicht so. Immer schön kauen vor dem Schlucken ! Der Mund ist wohl zu voll zum kauen. Besser Luft bekommt man mit weniger im Mund_  

Etwas übertrieben aber so ähnlich gings mir. Nur gut dass ich auf der Tour rechtzeitig rumgejammert habe, sonst hättet Ihr mich heimziehen müssen  

Entweder war es heute nicht mein Tag oder die Grundgeschwindigkeit war für mich von Anfang an etwas zu hoch...oder beides. Na ja, so richtig bin ich die letzten Wochen ja nicht gefahren. Aber das ändert sich ja schon wieder  

Danke für Eure Rücksichtnahme  Jetzt pausiere ichn erst mal 2 Tage, dann gehts weiter im Text.

Hier auch nochmal meine neue Handynummer: 01577/ 2888 787


Grüße

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (27. Januar 2007)

@[email protected] Wölfe haben gegen Eisbären halt doch keine Chance 

Wir schon wieder ...


----------



## Erdi01 (28. Januar 2007)

@Miss [email protected] bist Du eigentlich soweit fit für morgen, oder fällt Mira Mare aus


----------



## Andreas (29. Januar 2007)

@Google: Ich hoffe die ganzen Achter in der Handynummer bringen dir kein Pech bei deinem Laufradsatz  

Der Niddaradweg wird immer gefährlicher:

 Keine Spur vom Täter
* Radfahrer mit Kopfschuss getötet*

Am Frankfurter Nidda-Ufer ist ein Radfahrer erschossen worden. Hintergrund der Tat und die Identität des Opfers sind noch unklar.

HR3 online


----------



## Miss Marple (29. Januar 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> @Miss [email protected] bist Du eigentlich soweit fit für morgen, oder fällt Mira Mare aus



Hallo Erdi, ja wir kommen heute Abend ins Monte Mare  . 

Andreas, wir sind gestern an der Nidda entlang gefahren  , und haben uns noch gewundert was die vielen Polizisten dort suchten  .

Gruß Martina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonsaidesign (29. Januar 2007)

Hey, was gehdn da ab? Wollten die das Bike oder sind die alle durch?
Ich frage mich echt was mit den Menschen los ist!?

Ich fahre seit knapp 2 Wochen und bemerke, dass die Leute total
Aggro sind! Mütter mit Kindern beschimpfen mich als Radelnde Schwuchtel!?
Ich glaube die Leute hier sind immer verbitterter und über alles genervt!

Aber ich will echt mal wissen warum der arme Kerl abgeschossen wurde...  
Dank der heutigen Technik finden die den sicher schnell!! Wollen wir es hoffen!


----------



## RedRum05 (30. Januar 2007)

Auch wenn ich mir vorstellen kann, dass sich keiner finden wird... aaaaber -> LMB - Eintrag

Fährt morgen Abend jemand? Donnerstag soll es ja regnen und ich werde da eh keine Zeit haben...


----------



## Erdi01 (31. Januar 2007)

also Wetter sieht derzeit für morgen abend stabil aus, deshalb ...

... DONNERSTAG NIGHTRIDE


----------



## puremalt (31. Januar 2007)

Hi,
ich werd's nochmal probieren zum Eisbären-Niteride zu kommen. Gestern hat's übrigens mit den Wölfen auch nicht geklappt. Wegen Platten natürlich, was'n sonst? 
Also, für den Fall, dass die Murphy-Serie weiter anhält: wartet nicht auf mich (ihr werdet mich dann an irgendeinem Baum finden, mit dem kaputten Schlauch aufgeknüpft)


----------



## RedRum05 (31. Januar 2007)

puremalt schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich werd's nochmal probieren zum Eisbären-Niteride zu kommen. Gestern hat's übrigens mit den Wölfen auch nicht geklappt. Wegen Platten natürlich, was'n sonst?
> Also, für den Fall, dass die Murphy-Serie weiter anhält: wartet nicht auf mich (ihr werdet mich dann an irgendeinem Baum finden, mit dem kaputten Schlauch aufgeknüpft)



Mach Dir nichts drauss  
So ne Serie hatte ich auch letztens... da ging ständig der Schlauch aus unerfindlichen Gründen kaputt. Hat jetzt aber anscheind ein Ende gefunden  

Hatte heute morgen mal wieder ne richtige schöne Runde und auch mal wieder ein paar Waldwege und Trails mitgenommen  
Schade, dass ich morgen nicht dabei sein kann, aber da gibts Wichtigeres


----------



## Erdi01 (31. Januar 2007)

@[email protected] unser Rückflug ist verschoben worden  Leider nur um ein paar Stunden nach hinten und nicht um ein paar Tage  

Wo ist der Rest der Eisbärenbande - warum sind so wenige angemeldet  

Und @[email protected] was gibt es Wichtigeres, kann gar nicht sein  

Also ich erwarte noch Eisbärenanmeldungen für Morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 37613 (31. Januar 2007)

Ich habe mich angemeldet und hoffe mitfahren zu können.
Eben habe ich noch ein paar Glasschreben mitgenommen, mal sehen ob der Reifen bis Morgen hält.


----------



## karsten13 (31. Januar 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> also Wetter sieht derzeit für morgen abend stabil aus, deshalb ...
> 
> ... DONNERSTAG NIGHTRIDE



was hast Du denn geplant? 
Kann mich nicht zwischen den beiden Laufradsätzen entscheiden   (32er mit kaum Profil vs. 40er metallhaltig ...).

Bis morgen,

Karsten.


----------



## KillerN (31. Januar 2007)

Der Nick: "speciallady" hat mich dann ermuntert mich doch mal zur Tour anzumelden. Vorrausgesetzt es regnet nicht.

Bis morsche. 

Jens


----------



## Erdi01 (31. Januar 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> was hast Du denn geplant?
> Kann mich nicht zwischen den beiden Laufradsätzen entscheiden   (32er mit kaum Profil vs. 40er metallhaltig ...).
> 
> Bis morgen,
> ...


habe gerade beschlossen, dass es morgen über Seligenstadt/Dettingen rauf nach Rückersbach geht und wieder zurück.


----------



## karsten13 (31. Januar 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> Der Nick: "speciallady" hat mich dann ermuntert mich doch mal zur Tour anzumelden.



na hoffentlich meldet sie sich beim Anblick Deiner Profil-Smilies jetzt nicht direkt wieder ab  



Erdi01 schrieb:


> habe gerade beschlossen, dass es morgen über Seligenstadt/Dettingen rauf nach Rückersbach geht und wieder zurück.



Danke! Kenne ich nur von Hörstein aus (mit dem RR), scheint aber morgen mal ein Hügelchen in der Tour zu sein ... 
Dann bleiben die groben Reifen drauf, sonst muss ich zu früh absteigen


----------



## KillerN (1. Februar 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> na hoffentlich meldet sie sich beim Anblick Deiner Profil-Smilies jetzt nicht direkt wieder ab


Ich dachte das wäre ein Grund sich erst recht anzumelden  

Rückersbach hört sich gut an ! Hoffentlich hält das Wetter


----------



## Teddy24 (1. Februar 2007)

Hallo Leute,

nach langer Abwesenheit möchte ich mich doch auch mal wieder melden!! Ich habe vor, dieses Jahr wirklich mit dem Fahren zu starten und muss - so ein Ärger - mir aber erst einmal ein Bike kaufen!! Meins habe ich dann doch letztes Jahr "zu viel" genutzt denn es klappert, quitscht so vor sich hin! Reparieren hat wohl keinen Sinn mehr!?! Werde am Samstag zu unserem Händler in der Nähe gehen, der hat 'ne Hausmesse und habe mir auch schon eins rausgesucht! Ghost Miss 5700   Mal schauen, ob er es bis Samstag da hat und ob es den Weg mit zu uns nach Hause findet?!? @Miss [email protected] dann können wir auch endlich mal zusammen fahren - aber ich muss dann doch erstmal um Nachsicht wegen Kondition und Technik bitten  
Also ich freue mich auf ein hoffentlich aktives Bike-Jahr und werde mich bald wieder melden


----------



## Deleted 37613 (1. Februar 2007)

Kommt ihr an der Waldi in Rodgau aus dem Wald? 
Dann stoße ich dort zu euch hinzu.


----------



## puremalt (1. Februar 2007)

Ich war grade in der Tiefgarage nach Murphy schauen.
Noch ist Luft in den Reifen  
Ausserdem habe ich zwei frisch geflickte und gepuderte Ersatzschläuche, eine bewährte Pumpe, einen frisch gefüllten Lampen-Akku und Ersatzbatterien für die Helmlampe und GPS dabei. Bei so viel Redundanz muss der alte Murph sich gar arg anstrengen, wenn er mich wieder drankriegen will.

Trotzdem meine Mobil: 0179-4944263 (weil ich gelegentlich auch schon mal unterwegs verloren gehe, auch ohne dass man mich absichtlich aussetzt, gell Lupo)


----------



## Miss Marple (1. Februar 2007)

Teddy64 schrieb: @Miss [email protected] dann können wir auch endlich mal zusammen fahren - aber ich muss dann doch erstmal um Nachsicht wegen Kondition und Technik bitten  
Also ich freue mich auf ein hoffentlich aktives Bike-Jahr und werde mich bald wieder melden [/QUOTE]

Hallo Claudia, schön das du dich mal wieder meldest. Natürlich fahrn wir zusammen   . Meine Kondition ist zur Zeit auch nicht so toll, bin einfach zu wenig gefahren   und hab immer die Donnerstagsnightrides geschwänzt  .

@[email protected], tja Jungs ihr habt die "Speciallady" schon wieder verschreckt , wars jetzt das Avatar oder die Rückersbacher Schlucht  , nachdem wir mit der "Prinzhessin" dort waren ist sie auch nicht mehr aufgetaucht  . Wünsch euch trotzdem viel Spaß  .

@[email protected], falls du mitliest, die Eisbärenjungs sind ok, sie haben sich halt gefreut das endlich mal wieder eines der sehr seltenen Exemplare mountainbikender Frauen mitfahren wollte. Einige der Jungs sind auch mit dem Rennrad oder dem Crosser (du hast ja auch bald eins) unterwegs und zum Frühjahr hin wird das Tourenangebot wieder reichlicher. Vielleicht sehen wir uns dann mal .

Gruß Martina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (1. Februar 2007)

Nature-one schrieb:


> Kommt ihr an der Waldi in Rodgau aus dem Wald?
> Dann stoße ich dort zu euch hinzu.



Wer ist Waldi - Ein Hund  

Wenn das der Grillplatz ist, dann JA. 
Ca. 19:20, wenn wir pünktlich wegkommen.


----------



## Deleted 37613 (1. Februar 2007)

Hallo Leute ich hoffe ihr seit gut nach Hause gekommen. 
Hat riesen Spass gemacht auch wenn für mich das Tempo etwas zu schnell war. 
Bis demnächst!


----------



## Erdi01 (1. Februar 2007)

Miss Marple schrieb:


> Meine Kondition ist zur Zeit auch nicht so toll, bin einfach zu wenig gefahren   und hab immer die Donnerstagsnightrides geschwänzt  .





> *und zum Frühjahr hin wird das Tourenangebot wieder reichlicher.* Vielleicht sehen wir uns dann mal .
> 
> Gruß Martina


ich werd Dich (Euch) Schwänzer daran erinnern, wenn ich wieder von Touren mitbekomme die statt gefunden haben und hier nicht angekündigt wurden !!!

Es darf sich wieder *JEDER* angesprochen fühlen  

Ich glaube es wird Zeit für einen NightRide Richtung Wetterau, dann ist "Essig mit Ausreden"


----------



## Erdi01 (1. Februar 2007)

Wieder kurzes Feedback des NightRides, damit Ihr wisst was Ihr verpasst habt:

Die Rückersbacher Schlucht hoch im Dunklen war für alle, mich eingeschlossen und sogar Loti eine Premiere. Das mache ich nochmal  Am Besten gleich durchgezogen bis zum Hahnenkamm. Wie lange habe die da oben abends auf  Das könnte man mal ohne Zeitdruck an einem WE machen, Gelle @[email protected]

Ansonsten habe wir den Teilnehmerschnitt der letzen NightRides mit 6 Mann gehalten, weiter so  

"Speciallady" gibt es wirklich und hatt nach wie vor Interesse uns zu begleiten. Na dann ...


----------



## KillerN (2. Februar 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> "Speciallady" gibt es wirklich


Glaub ich erst wenn sie vor mir steht oder halt im Sattel sitzt  

@Tour War wie immer scheee. Die Temperaturen erinnern an den Frühling.

So jetzt aber schnell ins Bett  

Grüße
Jens


----------



## puremalt (2. Februar 2007)

Auch von mir ein Danke für die Tour. Hat Spass gemacht und ich werde bestimmt öfters mal im Bärenland auftauchen.


----------



## Andreas (2. Februar 2007)

Sollte jemand noch Lust am sonnigen Samstag auf eine Tour haben:

Im LMB gibt es jetzt die Fotsetzung der Gersprenz Tour Teil 2.

Wir mussten ja letzte Woche leider abbrechen und fahren jetzt tief in den Odenwald. Evtl. sogar bis auf die Neunkirchner Höhe. Der Rückweg wird spontan festgelegt.


----------



## Erdi01 (2. Februar 2007)

Andreas schrieb:


> Sollte jemand noch Lust am sonnigen Samstag auf eine Tour haben:
> 
> Im LMB gibt es jetzt die Fotsetzung der Gersprenz Tour Teil 2.
> 
> Wir mussten ja letzte Woche leider abbrechen und fahren jetzt tief in den Odenwald. Evtl. sogar bis auf die Neunkirchner Höhe. Der Rückweg wird spontan festgelegt.


Da bin ich dabei


----------



## KillerN (2. Februar 2007)

Andreas schrieb:


> auf die Neunkirchner Höhe.


*hustanfall*   

Jetzt steh ich zwischen der Entscheidung ob ich mal im Taunus eine Runde fahr (Nature-one ??) oder die Neunkirchner vlt. endlich bis zum Gipfel erklimme  

Ich meld mich Abends. Grüße Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 37613 (2. Februar 2007)

Am Samstag kann ich auf keinen Fall @KillerN ich hoffe die Entscheidung fällt jetzt leichter.


----------



## KillerN (3. Februar 2007)

@Gersprenz Tour  Habe Vormittags leider keine Zeit und starte erst Mittags alleine. Werde wohl mal zum Otzberg fahren. Viel Spass ...


----------



## Erdi01 (3. Februar 2007)

@[email protected] wird bei mir ein paar Minuten später ca. 11:45.
Merke schon, dass ich hier nicht rechtzeitig wegkomme. 

Bis dann ...


----------



## Andreas (3. Februar 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> @[email protected] wird bei mir ein paar Minuten später ca. 11:45.
> Merke schon, dass ich hier nicht rechtzeitig wegkomme.
> 
> Bis dann ...



Alles klar, bis dann...


----------



## Erdi01 (3. Februar 2007)

kleine 2er Tour heute  

Also die Gersprenz haben wir gesehen und die Neunkirchner haben wir nicht angesteuert dafür waren wir in der Ruine Rodenstein  

Jetzt tipp ich hier und schieb mir das zweite Honigbrot rein, dann duschen und heut abend wieder sportliche Betätigung angesagt ... mit der "Wii". Mal gespannt wie man sich da zum Affen macht  

Wenn Jemand (schiel Richtung Offenbach) morgen eine lockerer Tour fahren will, hätt ich Interesse


----------



## KillerN (3. Februar 2007)

Heute mal flott bei gutem Wetter zur Otzburg gefahren und am Rückweg nochmal richtig Gas gegeben und die Zeit nochmal um fast 10minuten gedrückt.

Gute Aussicht und die knackige Steigung zur Burg haben echt Spaß gemacht.
Morgen fahr ich ne gediegene Runde RodgauRundweg, sollte reichen, wollte so um 11 Uhr los fahren.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (3. Februar 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Wenn Jemand (schiel Richtung Offenbach) morgen eine lockerer Tour fahren will, hätt ich Interesse



wäre ne tour über hoechst, oberursel und bad vilbel locker genug? des wär so meine idee für morgen wenn schönes wetter ist. startzeit net so früh, alles nach 12 uhr ist verhandelbar  wer sonst noch interesse hat kann sich gern anschliessen.

dann viel spass mit wii


----------



## BlackTrek (3. Februar 2007)

Das Wetter ist sooo prima. Ich würde sooo gerne morgen mit Euch fahren! Aber mein Chef schickt mich auf Dienstreise.   Muss morgen Mittag schon los. So ein Mist.


----------



## Erdi01 (4. Februar 2007)

@[email protected] klingt gut. Sagen wir 12:30 h bei Euch. Ich komme mit dem Auto. Wäre schön wenn Du mich reinlässt.

Wii = Nintendo Wii, da kommst Du mehr ins schwitzen als beim radl ...


----------



## Deleted 37613 (4. Februar 2007)

Nintendo Wii kannte ich bis eben auch noch nicht.

Soeben habe ich meine Rodgau Runde hinter nmich gebracht. Gestern hat mir das Wetter allerdings besser gefallen.


----------



## RedRum05 (4. Februar 2007)

So ich kam heute auch mal wieder zum Fahren 
Gestern war ich leider bei dem spitzen Wetter in der Messehalle in Nürnberg. Da meine Achillessehne aber immer noch nicht 100% ist, waren die 3 Tage Pause mal nicht schlecht.


----------



## Erdi01 (4. Februar 2007)

Danke nach Offenbach für die Tour zum HG Kronenhof. War schön und ich kenne den jetzt auch


----------



## Andreas (4. Februar 2007)

Hi,

ich habe jetzt endlich mal die Bilder der beiden Gersprenz Touren hochgeladen.
Von letzter Woche Seligenstadt bis Dieburg und gestern von Hergershausen bis Wersau mit einem Abstecher zur Ruine Rodenstein.

Gersprenz Fotos...


----------



## Lupo (4. Februar 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Danke nach Offenbach für die Tour zum HG Kronenhof. War schön und ich kenne den jetzt auch



leider konnten wir den eigentlichen grund  , den kronenhof zu besuchen, nicht austesten sonst wären wir, wenn überhaupt, bestimmt nicht mehr mit den letzten sonnenstrahlen nach hause gekommen


----------



## Erdi01 (4. Februar 2007)

@[email protected] ein Grund mehr, den mal wieder anzusteuern.

Wow, waren wir schnell. Und schick mir meinen Planenten   doch bitte mal in Originalgröße. Das Bild mein ich natürlich


----------



## Andreas (5. Februar 2007)

Die Planeten sind wirklich witzig, besonders wenn man ganz oben steht.

Und noch ein Tipp fuer unsere GPS'ler: http://www.clickroute.de/
Einfach Tour mit der Maus durchklicken und speichern oder eine bestehende Tour einlesen.
Zumindest fuer Rennrad Touren optimal geeignet (Weltweit).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (5. Februar 2007)

Andreas schrieb:


> Die Planeten sind wirklich witzig, besonders wenn man ganz oben steht.....



...aber bei planet-erdi ist schön zu erkennen dass es sich bei der tour um einen rundkurs handelt  danke übrigens für die planeten-bauanleitung


----------



## Erdi01 (5. Februar 2007)

Lupo schrieb:


> ...aber bei planet-erdi ist schön zu erkennen dass es sich bei der tour um einen rundkurs handelt


meiner ist eh der Schönste 

und meine Spurrille ist die Schönste. 

Ich kann am schönsten Kreiseln.

Cannondale's sind am Schönsten ... verbogen ... wer war das


----------



## Sakir (6. Februar 2007)

Halli Hallo

am Sonntag wollte ich mal so 3 std. aufs Bilke, hat da jemand etwas
anzubieten oder event. schon geplant ?

Michael


----------



## Lupo (6. Februar 2007)

Sakir schrieb:


> Halli Hallo
> 
> am Sonntag wollte ich mal so 3 std. aufs Bilke, hat da jemand etwas
> anzubieten oder event. schon geplant ?
> ...



...so früh plane ich noch net aber wenns trocken ist geht bestimmt was


----------



## Erdi01 (6. Februar 2007)

Sakir schrieb:


> Halli Hallo
> 
> am Sonntag wollte ich mal so 3 std. aufs Bilke, hat da jemand etwas
> anzubieten oder event. schon geplant ?
> ...


geplant auch noch nix, aber ich wäre wohl dabei ...


----------



## loti (6. Februar 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe auch einen Vorschlag für eine Sonntags-Tour. Sie ist bei mir, wie meistens,  nur etwas länger als drei Stunden.
Ich fahre wieder eine Runde nach Wenigumstadt und werde die Strecke etwas verändern.

*So 11.  Februar, 10 - ca. 17 Uhr
ca. 80 km, hügelig, 900  hm
Am Wartturm und am Radheimer Turm vorbei nach Wenigumstadt und Groß-Umstadt, über Eppertshausen zurück nach Dreieich.
Liebe Grüße*
*loti
*


----------



## karsten13 (7. Februar 2007)

hmm, alle reden schon von Wochenendtouren,
aber wie sieht's mit Donnerstag aus? Nightride?


----------



## RedRum05 (7. Februar 2007)

Naja, das Wetter lädt ja im Moment nicht wirklich zum Biken ein 
Wochenende soll auch sehr verregnet und matschig werden, wenn ich das richtig gesehn habe. Morgen Abend könnte man je nach Bodenverhältnise bei starkem Schneefall fahren. Wäre natürlich klasse, wenn der Schnee auch liegen bleibt! 
Sau Wetter


----------



## loti (7. Februar 2007)

Hallo karsten13,
ich würde morgen mitfahren- egal bei welchem Wetter.
Ich hätte da auch eine 60 km Strecke (Ober-Roden, Eppertshausen, Dieburg, Arheiligen, Egelsbach, Sprendlingen - weitestgehend Asphalt auf Radwegen)
Wenn erdi01 nicht von Dietzenbach aus fahren will, könnten wir uns an der Aral-Tankstelle in Sprendlingen um 19 Uhr treffen.
Liebe Grüße
loti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (7. Februar 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Morgen Abend könnte man je nach Bodenverhältnise bei starkem Schneefall fahren.



das wäre schön  



loti schrieb:


> Wenn erdi01 nicht von Dietzenbach aus fahren will, könnten wir uns an der Aral-Tankstelle in Sprendlingen um 19 Uhr treffen.



vielleicht äussert sich erdi01 ja noch ... 2 Mitfahrer hätte er ja schon, wenn's auch keine Eisbären sind  

Ansonsten hört sich 19 Uhr Sprendlingen gut an. Wenn es allerdings aus Kübeln schüttet (statt schneit) werde ich nicht fahren, weil ich immer noch erkältet bin  

Werde morgen nachmittag mal auf's Wetterradar sehen und hier nochmal Bescheid geben.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## RedRum05 (7. Februar 2007)

Also so nass und matschig wie es draußen aussieht weiß ich nicht, ob ich da Lust hab zu fahren...  
Morgen Mittag wird erst mal wieder die Rolle ausgepackt und nen Bike drauf gestellt. Vielleicht mach ich dann 1-2std. auf der Rolle morgen Abend - bei dem momentanen Wetter kriegen mich keine 10 Pferde raus


----------



## Erdi01 (7. Februar 2007)

ich fahre nicht bei jedem Wetter!

Wenn's morgen abend wirklich schneien sollte bin ich 100% um 19 h in Dietzenbach am Start. 

Aber ich rechne mit Regen und dann schenck ich's mir, deswegen auch kein Angebot und LMB von mir bislang.

Ich schau aber auch im Laufe des Nachmittags auf's Wetter und hier rein was sich tut - vllt wird's ja noch


----------



## Erdi01 (8. Februar 2007)

ich habe genug vom Wetter gesehen um zu wissen, dass ich heute nix mache.

Außerdem tut mir die Fresse noch weh von meinem Zahnarztbesuch heute morgen


----------



## Miss Marple (8. Februar 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Außerdem tut mir die Fresse noch weh von meinem Zahnarztbesuch heute morgen



Du Armer, gute Besserung.    

Gruß Martina


----------



## KillerN (8. Februar 2007)

Bei dem ***eiss Wetter bekommt mich auch keiner raus aufs Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedRum05 (8. Februar 2007)

Naja das mit dem Schnee war wohl mehr ein Wunschgedanke von mir. Außerdem ist mir heute Nacht eh ein "Missgeschick" passiert, so dass ich nicht richtig laufen kann  

Alle die bei dem Wetter heute Abend trotzdem fahren - RESPEKT!


----------



## karsten13 (8. Februar 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> ist mir heute Nacht eh ein "Missgeschick" passiert, so dass ich nicht richtig laufen kann



jetzt machst Du uns aber neugierig  , jedenfalls gute Besserung ...

@loti: Sieht so aus, als ob das meiste an Regen durch ist ...
Sage also für 19:00 Aral Dreieich zu. Wenn Du hier nicht mehr absagst bin ich da.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## KillerN (8. Februar 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> jedenfalls gute Besserung ...



Vlt. sollte ich das mal in meine Signatur schreiben


----------



## loti (8. Februar 2007)

ich bin um 19 Uhr an der Aral-Tankstelle.
Das Wetter wird schon wieder besser.
Liebe Grüße
loti


----------



## Erdi01 (8. Februar 2007)

@[email protected] Danke. Jetzt geht's mir gleich besser  Zwickt aber immer noch  

@Karsten, [email protected] Wo Ihr Euren Optimismus hernehmt  Hier pisst es garade wie S... Trotzdem viel Spaß ... ich hau mich jetzt auf die Couch und werd mal meine BOC Lieferung begutachten


----------



## Erdi01 (8. Februar 2007)

wenn mich keiner fragt, frage ich mich halt selber  - Was macht mein Rush-Ausbau - NIIIIIIX  

Mein LRS soll zum WE versand werden ... wird ja auch langsam Zeit  

Mein Star's'Stripes Schaltwerk bleibt wo es ist ... im Wohnzimmer  

Kann mich seit ein paar Tagen an meinen X.O. Blackbox ergötzen. Passt mit seinem Carbon Schaltkäfig sehr schön zum restlichen Carbon-Zeugs


----------



## karsten13 (8. Februar 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> wenn mich keiner fragt, frage ich mich halt selber  - Was macht mein Rush-Ausbau - NIIIIIIX



Dir natürlich auch noch gute Besserung   , also wegen Zahnarzt ...  
Zahnschmerzen und Zahnarztbesuche sind für mich Horror  , zum Glück habe ich mittlerweile einen guten Klempner gefunden ...



Erdi01 schrieb:


> @Karsten, [email protected] Wo Ihr Euren Optimismus hernehmt  Hier pisst es garade wie S... Trotzdem viel Spaß ...



Spass hatten wir. Und es war komplett trocken - jedenfalls von oben  
Man muss nur dran glauben 

Für nächsten Donnerstag melde ich mich schon mal ab (dann klappt das auch mit dem Nightride  ), bin nächste Woche auf Radentzug: Skifahren   

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Teddy24 (9. Februar 2007)

Guten Morgen zusammen!

Aaalso - ICH HAB DAS BIKE BESTELLT   
Hoffe, dass es bald fertig wird! Leider plagt mich natürlich zum passenden Termin jetzt eine Erkältung! Ich hoffe, dass ich so schnell wie möglich üben kann, damit ich mich mal mit Euch treffen kann  
Werde über meinen "Trainingserfolg" berichten  


bis bald


----------



## Lupo (9. Februar 2007)

Teddy24 schrieb:


> ... Leider plagt mich natürlich zum passenden Termin jetzt eine Erkältung! Ich hoffe, dass ich so schnell wie möglich üben kann, damit ich mich mal mit Euch treffen kann ...



wie lange gedenkste denn an deiner erkältung zu leiden dieses w.e. ist doch eh kein gescheites bikewetter und sone erkältung dauert doch 1 woche, mit ärztl. betreuung 7 tage. also spätestens übernächstes w.e. kannste uns auf der hohen strasse dein bike präsentieren....


----------



## Teddy24 (9. Februar 2007)

Lupo schrieb:


> .... also spätestens übernächstes w.e. kannste uns auf der hohen strasse dein bike präsentieren....



hoffe, dass ich bis dahin wieder fit bin natürlich! Aber denkste es wird für Euch nicht zu lästig, wenn ich dabei bin??   Bin ja wirklich Anfängerin und bisher nur Fahrrad- und Feldwege gefahren!! 

bis denn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miss Marple (9. Februar 2007)

Teddy24 schrieb:


> hoffe, dass ich bis dahin wieder fit bin natürlich! Aber denkste es wird für Euch nicht zu lästig, wenn ich dabei bin??   Bin ja wirklich Anfängerin und bisher nur Fahrrad- und Feldwege gefahren!!
> 
> bis denn



Hallo Claudia, die Hohe Straße besteht nur aus größtenteils asphaltierten Feldwegen und ist um diese Jahreszeit daher optimal zu befahren. Das "Hohe" bezieht sich auch nicht auf irgendwelche Berganstiege oder gewagte Abfahrten sondern weil sie als Kammweg  halt höher liegt.  
 Falls du uns zu langsam bist, wirst du einfach ausgesetzt  i  Keine Angst bisher ist noch keiner verloren gegangen  

Gruß Martina


----------



## Teddy24 (9. Februar 2007)

Miss Marple schrieb:


> .... Falls du uns zu langsam bist, wirst du einfach ausgesetzt  i  Keine Angst bisher ist noch keiner verloren gegangen
> 
> Gruß Martina



Na da bin ich ja beruhigt!!    Ich werde mal sehen, ob's was wird! Muss mich ja dann auch noch mit meinem Mann absprechen oder schauen, ob unser Kind und Hund einen Babysitter haben, wenn wir zusammen kommen wollen!

Bis bald


----------



## Sakir (10. Februar 2007)

Teddy24 schrieb:


> Ich werde mal sehen, ob's was wird!


komm einfach mal mit und du wirst sehen, das es wunderschön ist ! 

ich bin dabei, sofern es meine Familie Arbeit etc. zulässt....
ausser bei so einem Wetter wie dieses Wochenende :-( einfach zum :kotz: 

Michael


----------



## Erdi01 (11. Februar 2007)

wenn ich aus dem Fenster gugg, gibt es heute eigentlich einen Grund aufzustehen  

ich habe das tolle Wetter genutzt um unsere Eisbären Hompepage mal ordentlich mit Bildern zu füttern  

Die gewähle Gliederung ist eigentlich eindeutig und nachvollziehbar, damit sollten unsere Fotographen keine Propleme haben, Unterordner für Ihre heutigen und zukünftigen Bilder an richtiger Stelle anzulegen und hochzuladen  

Und dann gleich schon mal eine Bitte an die "Alt"Bären. Wie Ihr seht habe ich ein Album "Nostalgie - oder wie alles begann" angelegt. Ich war ja nicht der erste TruH, falls einer noch ältere Bilder von den Anfängen hatt, möge er die bitte hochladen. Danke.


----------



## RedRum05 (11. Februar 2007)

Hab heute mitem Training auf der Rolle begonnen und eigentlich hats auch super geklappt. In der Zeit wo ich gefahren bin wurd mir nicht sehr langweilig, allerdings musste ich fest stellen was für ein bescheuertes Fernsehprogram um die Uhrzeit läuft.
Bei den Wetteraussichten für die kommende Woche werden wohl noch einige Trainingseinheiten auf der Rolle fällig werden.


----------



## Teddy24 (12. Februar 2007)

Guten Morgen zusammen!!

Seht ihr dieses Grinsen???  

Eigentlich wollten wir das Rad ja erst heute abholen, aber mein Mann hat mich überrascht und am Samstag, als ich unterwegs war das gute Stück abgeholt!! Dann konnten wir es nicht lassen es gestern trotz Regen und Husten einzuweihen!!   Schee war's!  

Also bis hoffentlich bald


----------



## Ippie (12. Februar 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

jaaa mich gibt es noch....nach fast 5 Monaten Bikepause habe ich mich seit letzter Woche mal durchgerungen und mich erstmal auf der Rolle gequält und gestern den weg nach draußen gefunden. Ich habe endlich mal die erstenWP-Punkte für mein Team geholt. Ich denke, dass ich jetzt erstmal wieder die Regelmäßigkeit finden muss. Aber der Anfang ist gemacht und in ein paar Wochen wird es auch wieder mit der Kondition besser. 
Meine Frau ist ja jetzt auch mit einen ordentlichen Bike unterwegs und da fahre ich natürlich auch mit ihr. Und den Rest sehe ich im Wald. 

Gruß Volker


----------



## Deleted 37613 (12. Februar 2007)

Teddy24 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen!!
> 
> Seht ihr dieses Grinsen???
> 
> ...



Super noch eine Radlerin mehr unterwegs. 
Bei sowas kann Regen kein Hindernis sein um zu fahren.


----------



## Erdi01 (12. Februar 2007)

Na, dann Herzlich Willkommen ihr beiden "neuen" Freigerichter. Auf das man sich sieht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmx (13. Februar 2007)

Servus zusammen,

nachdem Erdi mich in den thread geholt hat, versuche ich hier bei Euch nochmal mein Glück 

Erst mal ein geselliges "HALLO" in die Runde.

Seit etwa einem Jahr bike ich hier rund um Rodgau und suche noch nach meiner idealen Hausrunde. Irgendwie versuche ich verzweifelt ein paar Höhenmeter zu machen  Aber irgendwie will mir das hier nicht gelingen.
Den einzigen Anstieg den ich gefunden habe (naja Anstieg  ) Ist bei Dietzenbach in den Wäldern (Irgend so ein Hügel mit 167m).

Was könnt Ihr empfehlen?
Bin aus Weiskirchen und such so ne 20-30 km Runde.

Kenne eine wenige die Strecken zu den Steinbrüchen und zurück sowie Richtung Gravenbruch, Dietzenbach und zurück.

Wie sieht es denn Richtung Seeligenstad aus? Gibet da was? Da stört mich nur irgendwie die A3, die ist mir immer im Weg 

Ach und ein paar Trails wo man die Fahrtechnik üben kann suche ich auch....

oje.... bin ich ein hoffnungsloser Fall?

Ich danke euch schon mal! 
Viele Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## Andreas (13. Februar 2007)

Hallo Stefan,

willkommen im Thread.  

Wenn Du mit uns mitfährst, kommst Du fast immer auf zahlreiche Höhenmeter. Meist kommen wegen der Anfahrt dann auch einige Kilometer dazu.

Bei Mainflingen auf der anderen Main-Seite beginnt der Spessart. Von dort aus führen alle Wege in die Höhe. Ein schönes Bikerevier um den Hahnenkamm.

Du kannst aber auch mal bei unserer berüchtigten Binselberg Nord-Odenwald Tour mitfahren. 


@Ippie: Ich kannte man einen Eintracht Fan, der hiess auch Volker


----------



## Lupo (13. Februar 2007)

cmx schrieb:


> ... Irgendwie versuche ich verzweifelt ein paar Höhenmeter zu machen .....
> Bin aus Weiskirchen und such so ne 20-30 km Runde.....



hi stefan, willkommen im club aber ein blick in die topografische karte dürfte genügen um festzustellen dass dein ansinnen nicht aufgehen kann.   die einzige möglichkeit rund um wkn höhenmeter zu machen sind nunmal die rampen der autobahnbrücken  als alternative zum hahnenkamm und binselberg wäre noch der taunus zu nennen wos auch genug trails zum fahrtechnik üben gibt   

@ ippie: welcome back


----------



## KillerN (13. Februar 2007)

@CMX Bei guten Wetter kommste einfach mal zur Morethütte mit, da gibts nen schönen Anstieg und auch ne umständen enstsprechend gute Abfahrt. Vor Ort kann man dann einen Rundkurs basteln und so zu Höhenmetern kommen  

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Deleted 37613 (13. Februar 2007)

Hallo cmx,

ich bin auch aus dem Rodgau.  
Ich bekomme mit 30 km auch keine Höhenmeter zusammen wenn ich von zu Hause starte. 
Der Spessart ist von der Entfernung das nächste um Höhenmeter zu sammeln. 

Also Zeit mitbringen...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## cmx (13. Februar 2007)

N'Abend,

Danke erstmal für eure Antworten.... 
tja, dann wird mit wohl nichts übrig bleiben als in den Spessart zu fahren. Schade 
Hab vorher in Frankfurt Höchst gewoht, da konnte man durch die Nähe zum Taunus auch auf der Hausstrecke ein paar Höhenmeter machen. 

Nagut... diese Kröte muss ich wohl schlucken 
Seit Ihr alles auch Winterfahrer die Wetter und Kälte strotzen?
Habt Ihr regelmäßige Termine wann ihr fahrt?
Und was werdet ihr mit mir anstellen, wenn ich euch aufhalte weil ich nciht mithalten kann?  (ich glaube ich möchte es gar nicht wissen) ;-)

Viele Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (13. Februar 2007)

cmx schrieb:


> Hi Erdi,
> 
> habe mich tatsächlich schon ein wenig gewundert.  Aber dann werde ich bei euch mal reinschauen. War bei euch ja schon mal auf der Hompage... hatte das Gefühl... das ist ein wenig ne andere Klasse
> Ob ich da mithalten kann? Ich komm ja jetzt schon ins schnauefen
> ...



Also mal vorneweg:

Das Einzige was uns von Anderen unterscheidet ist vllt der Versuch des gemeinschaftlichen Auftritts mit eigener Hompege und Trikots, mehr aber auch nicht. Keiner verdienst hier Geld mit MTB, wir fahren aus Spaß am gemeinsamen Hobby ohne Zwang oder Sonstiges. Schau Dir mal den 1. Post hier an, dann weist Du worum es uns geht. 

*Es gibt auch keine Rivalität zwischen den einzelnen Threads hier, wir fahren auch oft zusammen. Ein wenig "Stichelei" gehört halt dazu  Vielmehr würde ich mir wünschen, dass sich mehr aus den Nachbarthreads hier bei den Eisbären beteiligen. "Die Eisbären" sehe ich eher als überlegionale Plattform. Leider ist das bei Vielen noch nicht angekommen und so macht jeder mit seinen Grüppchen da rum. Aber vllt springt der Funke ja noch über.* 

Verlohren haben wir unterwegs auch noch Niemanden. Wenn wir gemeinsam starten kommen wir auch gemeinsam wieder an.

Ich biete Donnertags in der Regel einem NightRide an. Der startet um 19 Uhr vorm Haupteingang des Kreishauses Dietzenbach. Wenn (wetterabhängig) und was gefahren wird gebe ich spätestens 24 Stunden vorher hier bekannt.

Ansonsten wünsch ich mir immer, dass Touren die gefahren werden hier rechtzeitig bekannt gegeben werden, damit man sich anschließen kann. Das klappt leider noch nicht so wie ich mir das vorstelle, aber wir arbeiten dran  

Schließ Dich bei nächster Gelegenkeit einfach mal an, oder biete selber was an. So sollte das hier sein. Wenn dabei noch mehr regelmäßige Treffs bei rauskommen um so schöner  

*Die Einladung gilt insbesondere auch für die vielen stillen Mitleser, die sich hier tummeln aber sich auch noch nicht getraut haben *


----------



## Teddy24 (14. Februar 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *Die Einladung gilt insbesondere auch für die vielen stillen Mitleser, die sich hier tummeln aber sich auch noch nicht getraut haben *



Guten Morgen,

gilt das auch mir??  Ich muss jetzt mal sehen, wie ich das zeittechnisch hinbekomme, da mein Mann ja auch wieder aktiver fahren möchte und wir ja noch Kind, Firma und Hund haben!! Aber ich denke, dass wir es schon mal organisiert bekommen, entweder gemeinsam oder zu getrennten "Veranstaltungen"!

Bis bald


----------



## Google (14. Februar 2007)

....Und natürlich bist Du und der Ippie recht herzlich in unserem Tread eingeladen:Regelmäßige Biketreffs in Hanau und nähere Umgebung

Mitposten, mitfahren  Vor allem zweiteres, sind doch unsere Treffpunkte sehr gut für Euch erreichbar  Die alt bewährten Mainradtouren unter der Woche helfen ausserdem scnell fitt zu werden.

Grüße

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (14. Februar 2007)

also ich muß morgen aussetzen, werde verkabelt sein. Welcher Idiot hatt mir diesen Termin gemacht  

Entweder erbart sich ein anderer Eisbär und bietet einen NigtRide an oder Ihr fahrt bei Google Tour's mit.


----------



## Google (14. Februar 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> werde verkabelt sein. ......


Ich hoffe aber es ist nichts ernstes


----------



## cmx (14. Februar 2007)

Ja, dann werde ich wohl doch mal regelmäßig reinschauen und bin bei der nächsten Gelegenheit dabei.

hab die nächsten 14 Tage viel um die Ohren, so dass ich längere Touren als 2h wohl kaum hinbekomme ohne schlechtes Geswissen was Anderes vernachlässigt zu haben... aber vielleicht schiebe ich einfach mal an den Prioritäten 

Nightride hört sich gut an, muss dann wohl aber ne andere Lichtwelle besorgen. Fahr momentan mit ner (alten) Sigma Mirage - leide rhält der alte Bleiakku nur noch ne gute Stunde  Oder es wäre eine Gelegenheit meine Ersatz LED Lampe endlich mal zu testen


----------



## loti (14. Februar 2007)

Na,  die Steilvorlage von erdi01 nehme ich mal auf, da ich am Wochende Verwandte im Ruhrgebiet besuche und nur am Sonntag zum Radfahren draußen komme. 
Ich mache morgen um 19 Uhr eine Runde in Richtung Flughafen-Mönchbruch (gute Forstwege, ca. 60 km), Start um 19 Uhr an der Aral-Tankstelle in Sprendlingen, Ortsausgang Richtung Langen. Da Carsten in Skiurlaub ist, hoffe ich auf andere Mitradler.
Liebe Grüße
loti


----------



## Erdi01 (14. Februar 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Ich hoffe aber es ist nichts ernstes


Einfach mal Rundum-Check. Morgen 24 Std. Blutdruckmessung, deshalb die Verkabelung.

So jetzt kann's mim Rush mal langsam weitergehen ...

hatt zwar alles in allem 3 Wochen gedauert vom Wegschicken meiner Nabe bis zur Lieferung meines LRS, aber hatt sich gelohnt.

Sieht sehr schön und edel aus, sauber verarbeitet und die Leftynabe scheint auch richtig zentriert. Da habe ich auch schon tolle Dinge erlebt. Scheinbar hatt AS den benötigten Adapter. Vllt hatt's auch deshalb so lange gedauert 

Die Aufkleber sind schon unten, das Gewicht echte 1498g gewoogen  

Auf meiner Rechnung hatt sich AS geoutet was die Speichen und Nippel angeht. Da steht Sapim CX-Ray und Sapim Alu Nippel drauf  
Die Nabe eine Ringle Dity Flea scheint ja geklärt und die Felge sieht immer noch verdamt nach DT aus.

Wie auch immer, der Preis ist und bleibt der *HIT*. Habe bis jetzt noch nie einen LRS mit so einem Preisleistungsverhältnis gesehen.

Bilder in meinem Album auf unserer Homepage.


----------



## Erdi01 (15. Februar 2007)

das letzte Geheimnis meines LRS ist nun auch gelüftet. Nix DT Felgen sondern Mavic  

Wer mehr Laufrad für weniger Geld findet möge den mir den mal zeigen  

Das so eine LRS nix im Enduro zu suchen hatt ist aber auch klar ...

Gruß vom gelangweilten möchtegern NightRider


----------



## Hot Rod1 (16. Februar 2007)

hallöchen,
ich würde gerne mal wissen, ob die Möglichkeit besteht bei euch am WE mitzufahren. Sofern ihr an diesem WE fahrt. Ich komme aus Frankfurt Oberrad und bin ziemlich neu in Frankfurt....
Gruß 
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (16. Februar 2007)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> hallöchen,
> ich würde gerne mal wissen, ob die Möglichkeit besteht bei euch am WE mitzufahren. Sofern ihr an diesem WE fahrt. Ich komme aus Frankfurt Oberrad und bin ziemlich neu in Frankfurt....
> Gruß
> Marco


Hallo Hot Rot. Ich hab so ein bisserl Insiderwissen was den Eisbärenthread betrifft und vermute mal, dass momentan noch keine WE-Tour hier feststeht. kann aber durchaus noch was angeboten werden, die Eisbären sind oftmals sehr kurzfristig und entscheiden spontan.

Zum Eisbärenthread gibt es für Dich noch die Alternative des "Partnerthreads"

Regelmäßige Biketreffs in Hanau und Umgebung. Ab in den Spessart:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=215278&page=89

Dort werden regelmäßig Touren angeboten, jeder nimmt mal bei den Tourenangeboten des anderen teil, je nachdem wie gerade die Lust ist und wie es passt.

Also schau einfach auch mal dort hinein, die Startorte der Eisbären (meist Dietzenbach oder Dreieich) und unsere geben sich entfernungsmässig von  Deiner Sicht nichts. Das gleiche gilt für die potentiellen Reviere Spessart oder Odenwald.

Du bist deshalb auch gerne zu der morgigen Tour eingeladen falls sich hier nichts für Dich ergibt:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4056

Falls Du mitwillst, sag im Thread einfach nochmal bescheid, denn ich könnte dann am Mainradweg in Steinheim beim Druckhaus auf Dich warten, sofern heute mein bike fertig wird oder ich ein Leihbike bekomme.

Für weiter Fragen, z.B. "Wo ist der Startort genau ?, etc" stehe ich auch gerne telefonisch unter 01577/2888787 zur Verfügung

@Eisbä[email protected] Tourenangebot besteht wie immer auch für Euch ! Bis denne

Grüße

Google


----------



## BlackTrek (16. Februar 2007)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> hallöchen,
> ich würde gerne mal wissen, ob die Möglichkeit besteht bei euch am WE mitzufahren. Sofern ihr an diesem WE fahrt. Ich komme aus Frankfurt Oberrad und bin ziemlich neu in Frankfurt....
> Gruß
> Marco



Hallo Hot Rod1! Herzlich willkommen!

Wir fahren jetzt im Winter auch gerne ab Mainkur etwas Wetterau. Da ist es nicht ganz so matschig wie im Wald  .

Das Wetter soll ja recht gut werden. Wie wär´s am Sonntag mal wieder mit einer gepflegten Tour im Dreieck F-FB-HU? Hab ein paar (für mich) neue Wege entdeckt. Abfahrt wieder Mainkur. Ich kann allerdings nur Sonntag.

Sonja


----------



## Google (16. Februar 2007)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Wie wär´s am Donnerstag mal wieder mit einer gepflegten Tour im Dreieck F-FB-HU? Hab ein paar (für mich) neue Wege entdeckt. Abfahrt wieder Mainkur. Ich kann allerdings nur Sonntag.
> 
> Sonja


Also Sonja, find ich schon gemein von Dir Donnerstags was anzubieten wo Du nur Sonntags kannst


----------



## Miss Marple (16. Februar 2007)

He Google, du alter Geier, hast du nicht schon ne riesen Wolfsrotte um dich geschart?Willst du uns diesen "Neu Oberräder" schon in den Spessart entführen  .

Hallo Hot Rod1, den Vorschlag von Blacktrek wollten wir am Sonntag ab 12.00 Uhr Treffpunkt Mainkur-Parkplatz Hanauer Ldstr. in die Tat umsetzen. Geplant ist eine gemütliche Tour auf der "Hohen Sraße" um die Aussicht auf Wetterau, Spessart und Mainebene in der Sonne und ohne Matsch zu genießen. Du kannst dich uns gerne anschließen, alle anderen natürlich auch, allerdings ist die Tour ursprünglich als gaaanz langsame Damenrunde zum Kennenlernen geplant und langsam sollte sie auch bleiben.   Aber vielleicht kommst du ja gern mal aus deinem zu Zeit matschigen Stadtwald heraus und guckst was wir so für eine Truppe sind .
Der Vorschlag wäre vielleicht auch was für Cmx (Stefan) der so gern Höhenmeter fahren will, allerdings hat die Tour nicht wirklich viele   .

Gruß Martina


----------



## Miss Marple (16. Februar 2007)

Ups, jetzt ist der Beitrag von Blacktrek etwas anders geworden (Donnerstag auf Sonntag geändert), ich glaube ihre Touridee ist wesentlich sportlich ambitionierter als meine aber vielleicht bilden sich ja 2 Gruppen.

Gruß Martina


----------



## Google (16. Februar 2007)

Miss Marple schrieb:


> He Google, du alter Geier


Hey Hey  "Geier" ist völligst in Ordnung. Aber "alt" will ich net hören, sonst gibts gleich ne Retourkutsche  

"Entführen" will ich niemanden. Ich will HotRod bei der Orientierung der potentiellen Bikereviere- und Treffs in seinem Umfeld unterstützen. 

Wenn man überlegt wieviel Möglichkeiten mittlerweile in unserer Gegend geschaffen wurden   

Phänomenal und einfach geil 

Grüße

Google


----------



## Hot Rod1 (16. Februar 2007)

Hallö,
ich habe gesehen, dass ihr morgen ca. 6 Std. fahren wollt. Das ist mir im Moment glaube ich ein wenig zu heftig. Bin im letzten 3/4 Jahr erst 5-6 Mal gefahren (aus beruflichen Gründen) Ich denke so 3-4 Std, sollten drin sein aber 6?! Dann werde ich bestimmt sterben....und ihr lasst mich dann im Wald liegen  





Google schrieb:


> Hallo Hot Rot. Ich hab so ein bisserl Insiderwissen was den Eisbärenthread betrifft und vermute mal, dass momentan noch keine WE-Tour hier feststeht. kann aber durchaus noch was angeboten werden, die Eisbären sind oftmals sehr kurzfristig und entscheiden spontan.
> 
> Zum Eisbärenthread gibt es für Dich noch die Alternative des "Partnerthreads"
> 
> ...


----------



## Hot Rod1 (16. Februar 2007)

Ich muss jetzt noch ein bissl a.....
leider!
Ich schau später nochmal rein und dann kann man ja sehen ob sich was ergibt
Tschüs
Marco


----------



## Miss Marple (16. Februar 2007)

@Google, Mann bist du zimperlich. Der Begriff "Alter Geier" ist umgangssprachlich ,freundschaftlich, schulterklopfend  zu sehen, oder hast du schon mal was von "Junger, Mittelalter usw. Geier" gehört? Ich hab lediglich die Anführungsstriche beim ersten Post weggelassen. Sorry, mitnichten wollte ich mir deinen gefürchteten Zorn und den deines Wolfsrudels zuziehen.   

@HotRod1, unsere Tour kommt deiner Fahrzeitvorstellung glaube ich etwas näher. LMB-Eintrag kommt noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (16. Februar 2007)

Miss Marple schrieb:


> @Google, Mann bist du zimperlich. Der Begriff "Alter Geier" ist umgangssprachlich ,freundschaftlich, schulterklopfend  zu sehen, oder hast du schon mal was von "Junger, Mittelalter usw. Geier" gehört? Ich hab lediglich die Anführungsstriche beim ersten Post weggelassen. Sorry, mitnichten wollte ich mir deinen gefürchteten Zorn und den deines Wolfsrudels zuziehen.
> 
> @HotRod1, unsere Tour kommt deiner Fahrzeitvorstellung glaube ich etwas näher. LMB-Eintrag kommt noch.




Das denke ich dann auch wohl.
Würde mich freuen wenn das klappt. Ich brauche nur eine genaue Wegbeschreibung wo ich mich einfinden soll....jedenfalls so genau das mein Navi das findet  
Und ne Zeit bräuchte ich.
PS: Haltet mich nicht für doof aber was ist ein LMB-Eintrag???


----------



## BlackTrek (16. Februar 2007)

Miss Marple schrieb:


> Ups, jetzt ist der Beitrag von Blacktrek etwas anders geworden (Donnerstag auf Sonntag geändert), ich glaube ihre Touridee ist wesentlich sportlich ambitionierter als meine aber vielleicht bilden sich ja 2 Gruppen.


Sorry, das mit dem Donnerstag ist mir unkonzentrierterweise so aus der tastatur gekommen. Ich meinte von Anfang an Sonntag. 

Neee, ich glaub nicht, dass wir 2 Gruppen brauchen. Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn Sonntag 12.00 zustande kommt!


----------



## BlackTrek (16. Februar 2007)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> PS: Haltet mich nicht für doof aber was ist ein LMB-Eintrag???



"Last Minute Biking", unter den bread crumbs am oberen Ende der Seite auch "Fahrgemeinschaften" genannt.


----------



## Google (16. Februar 2007)

Miss Marple schrieb:


> @Google, Mann bist du zimperlich.


 Ja Frau ! das war doch nur anerkennend spassig von mir gemeint  Hast Du nicht den da gesehen:  

@[email protected] Stimmt, hab ich gar nicht mit der Fahrzeit gesehen. Die kommt halt zusammen wenn man gemütlich fährt und Pausen macht  

Lies doch einfach mal Post 1 unseres Threads. Das ist unser Motto und unsere Einladung an interessierte Biker:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2630966&postcount=1

Wenn Du mal unter der Woche ab 17:30/18:00 Uhr kannst, fährste einfach mal bei meinen regelmäßigen Dienstagstouren oder auch bei ne lockeren Mainrunde mit  Ich, bzw. wir richt uns immer nach dem Langsamsten.


Grüße


Google


----------



## Hot Rod1 (16. Februar 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Ja Frau ! das war doch nur anerkennend spassig von mir gemeint  Hast Du nicht den da gesehen:
> 
> @[email protected] Stimmt, hab ich gar nicht mit der Fahrzeit gesehen. Die kommt halt zusammen wenn man gemütlich fährt und Pausen macht
> 
> ...





Das finde ich gut....dann würde ich sagen, dass wir uns in der Woche mal sehen. Das ist nämlich genau meine Zeit.
Gruß


----------



## Hot Rod1 (16. Februar 2007)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> "Last Minute Biking", unter den bread crumbs am oberen Ende der Seite auch "Fahrgemeinschaften" genannt.




Danke danke danke.....jetzt bin ich um einiges schlauer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KillerN (16. Februar 2007)

Abend,
ich fahre morgen Nachmittags so um 15 Uhr bei mir in HST los. 
Fahrzeit so 2,5-3 Stunden Grundlage, wohin weiss ich noch nicht. 
Wäre jemand dabei ??


----------



## Kedi (16. Februar 2007)

Hallo Google,

hab deine Nachricht erhalten. Aber das mit morgen wird leider nichts .... 
11:30 Uhr ist mir zu früh, weil ich vorher noch einige Sachen erledigen muss, damit ich dann beruhigt aufs Rad steigen kann. Ich will vielleicht mit dem Renner meine Runde im Spessart drehen. Werde mich melden. Viel Spaß morgen, 

Grüße
Sonny


----------



## Google (16. Februar 2007)

@[email protected] Wird Zeit das wir mal wieder zusammen touren, dass ich Dir mal wieder Deine körperlichen Grenzen aufzeigen kann Harr, Harr


----------



## Google (16. Februar 2007)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Das finde ich gut....dann würde ich sagen, dass wir uns in der Woche mal sehen. Das ist nämlich genau meine Zeit.
> Gruß


  Würde mich freuen  

Und jetzt guck ich mal ob ich die Nummer von unserem *KILLER * habe  

@[email protected] Schade ! Das nächste mal klappts bestimmt. 


Grüße

Google


----------



## Miss Marple (16. Februar 2007)

Hallo HotRod1, es wäre schön wenn du am Sonntag mitkämst (Hanauer Ldstr.568).

Hallo Kedi, vielleicht hast du ja auch Lust ein paar Leute aus dem "Partnerthread Eisbären" kennenzulernen und am Sonntag um 12.00Uhr mitzukommen. So wie ich es verstanden habe will Blacktrek auch dabeisein.
Die Tour wird allerdings seeehr langsam gefahren, und ist mehr zum Kennenlernen,Quatschen und Sonnenbaden gedacht.

Gruß Martina


----------



## Erdi01 (16. Februar 2007)

[augenreibmodus an]4 Miss-Beiträge an einem Tag und ein LMB[augenreibmodus aus] 

Jetzt habe ich den Überblick verlohren. Ist das eine "Lady's Only" Tour oder darf ich mich da auch anmelden  

Und ich oute mich, ich fahr morgen bei "Ede Wolf" mit


----------



## Google (16. Februar 2007)

Miss Marple schrieb:


> Hallo Kedi, vielleicht hast du ja auch Lust ein paar Leute aus dem "Partnerthread Eisbären" kennenzulernen und am Sonntag um 12.00Uhr mitzukommen. So wie ich es verstanden habe will Blacktrek auch dabeisein.


 Genau   Lern mal die Frauenfraktion kennen. Und wenn die Damen mal alle zusammen kommen. Bin ich natürlich auch dabei  

Guds Nächtle


----------



## Erdi01 (16. Februar 2007)

[augenreibmodus an]4 Miss-Beiträge an einem Tag und ein LMB[augenreibmodus aus] 

Jetzt habe ich den Überblick verlohren. Ist das eine "Lady's Only" Tour oder darf ich mich da auch anmelden  

Und ich oute mich, ich fahr morgen bei "Ede Wolf" mit  

*EDIT: Gääähhhn - was ist mit dem Forum los ... erst nix, jetzt doppelt *


----------



## Hot Rod1 (16. Februar 2007)

Miss Marple schrieb:


> Hallo HotRod1, es wäre schön wenn du am Sonntag mitkämst (Hanauer Ldstr.568).
> 
> Hallo Kedi, vielleicht hast du ja auch Lust ein paar Leute aus dem "Partnerthread Eisbären" kennenzulernen und am Sonntag um 12.00Uhr mitzukommen. So wie ich es verstanden habe will Blacktrek auch dabeisein.
> Die Tour wird allerdings seeehr langsam gefahren, und ist mehr zum Kennenlernen,Quatschen und Sonnenbaden gedacht.
> ...




Bin dabei...dann bis Sonntag 12 Uhr
 
Ich würd mal sagen: TOPDELUXE


----------



## Miss Marple (16. Februar 2007)

Hallo Erdi01, natürlich darfst du mitkommen, wenn du unbeschadet aus dem Wolfsrevier zurückkommst  . 

Hallo Google, du bekommst an beiden tagen frei , das hats ja noch nie gegeben  aber wahrscheinlich hast du dich standhaft geweigert im Wolfspelz zum Kinderfasching zu gehen  .

HotRod1, wir freuen uns  

Bis bald Martina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (16. Februar 2007)

Miss Marple schrieb:


> Hallo Erdi01, natürlich darfst du mitkommen, wenn du unbeschadet aus dem Wolfsrevier zurückkommst  .
> Bis bald Martina



UND damit sich die Bären einen selbigen ärgern können


----------



## KillerN (17. Februar 2007)

An alle die morgen noch nicht irgendwo eingetragen sind 

Hat jemand Lust morgen ab Hoher Mark zu starten ? So ca. 11 Uhr (Zeit verhandelbar) ?

Geschwindingkeit langsam - mittel (verhandelbar ).

Wäre cool wenn sich ein paar Mitfahrer finden lassen würden !!

Grüße
Jens

LMB Eintrag: Ist gemacht


----------



## RedRum05 (17. Februar 2007)

Was ist das für ein geiles Wetter da drausen    
Bin ne relativ gemütliche Runde mit beiden Brüdern über die Morethütte gefahren und ich hab mich so ein bissl wie im Frühling gefühlt - und das im Februar. Überall kommen Knospen....

Schade, dass ich morgen nicht fahren kann.


----------



## KillerN (17. Februar 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Überall kommen Knospen....



Bei der nächsten Joggerin werde ich mal gucken  

Als ich heute die RodgauRunde fuhr, fiel mir ein schneller MTB'ler gegen Ende auf. Dachte mir mal, den fragste mal ob er schon mtb-news kennt. Und siehe da, wenn treff ich an ?!?!?! CMX ! natürlich nicht erkannt aber auf Nick Nachfrage wars wusste ich sofort wer gemeint war. 

Also so was ich in der Ebene gesehen habe, hält der locker mit !

Grüße
Jens


----------



## andy1 (17. Februar 2007)

werde wie eingetragen morgen mal gegen 11 vobeischauen wenn ich es zeitlich schaffe.
da ich so ein wenig im Trainingsfieber bin werde ich net ganz so langsam fahren, evtl. wieder entschwinden, nur mal so gesagt.
Tja, trotz meines alten Radels was ich wahrscheinlich mit mir führe 

Edit: ich schreibs besser nochmal in den anderen Thread - bin da jo bei de Eisbäre...


----------



## RedRum05 (17. Februar 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> Bei der nächsten Joggerin werde ich mal gucken



Solltest du, wenn nicht wird nachgeholfen. (Dank an die Plastikflasche)


----------



## KillerN (17. Februar 2007)

andy1 schrieb:


> werde ich net ganz so langsam fahren, evtl. wieder entschwinden, nur mal so gesagt.



Das mit dem Langsam war in meinem LMB auch nur mal so gesagt.  
Nach obenhin ist alles offen, abhauen wirste mir schon nicht 

Bis morschen !


----------



## cmx (17. Februar 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> Als ich heute die RodgauRunde fuhr, fiel mir ein schneller MTB'ler gegen Ende auf. Dachte mir mal, den fragste mal ob er schon mtb-news kennt. Und siehe da, wenn treff ich an ?!?!?! CMX ! natürlich nicht erkannt aber auf Nick Nachfrage wars wusste ich sofort wer gemeint war.
> 
> Also so was ich in der Ebene gesehen habe, hält der locker mit !



Danke danke...   Dann werde ich mich euch öffter mal anzuschliessen. Und für die ein oder andere Runde bin ich eh immer zu haben... Ob ich für lange Touren momentan Zeit finde?? Schwierig schwierig... aber schauen wir mal...

@KillerN Kein Wunder das du mich nicht erkannt hattest... hatte ja auch ne Sonnenbrille auf  ... das Wetter war ja PRIMA!!! War nett jetzt auch mla jemanden real kenn zu lernen  

Das Ende meiner einsamen Touren  

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## Google (17. Februar 2007)

Miss Marple schrieb:


> Hallo Google, du bekommst an beiden tagen frei , das hats ja noch nie gegeben  aber wahrscheinlich hast du dich standhaft geweigert im Wolfspelz zum Kinderfasching zu gehen


 Haste leider falsch verstanden. Wen die *ganze* Damenriege zusammenkommt fahr ich mit  Gemein Gell  Es ist wirklich so dass ich morgen mit meiner Family auf den Faschingszug gehe. Freue mich auch sehr...aaaaber ich bin mom so bikegeil, dass ich morgen gerne dabei wäre. Hab Euch ja auch schon lange nicht mehr gesehen.

Na ja, das wird schon  Das Jahr ist lang und vielleicht könnt Ihr Euch ja auch endlich einmal auf einer Googletour im Spessart verirren  Ich hab da scheinbar weniger ein Problem bei den Eisbären mitzufahren. Schade dass ihr so viel über PN macht und hier nicht öfters im Forum, bzw. über LMB über Eure Touren informiert...Wir würden uns sicherlich öfters sehen. 
Duck und wesch zu den Wölfen 

Übrigens: Sind heut ne echt schöne Tour gefahren und mit dem Erdi01 hab ich mich natürlich auf Malle eingestimmt  

Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (18. Februar 2007)

So jetzt meld ich mich auch mal. 

War ne schöne Tour vom Mtb Ede. Danke dafür. Bilder werden demnächst auf  unserer Homepage erscheinen.

Eins noch ...

jetzt weilt ein *VIERZIG*jähriger Eisbär unter uns.

Alles Gute Andreas


----------



## karsten13 (18. Februar 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> jetzt weilt ein *VIERZIG*jähriger Eisbär unter uns.
> 
> Alles Gute Andreas



von mir auch alles Gute, für 40 hat sich dieser Eisbär aber ganz gut gehalten   



loti schrieb:


> Ich mache morgen um 19 Uhr eine Runde in Richtung Flughafen-Mönchbruch (gute Forstwege, ca. 60 km), Start um 19 Uhr an der Aral-Tankstelle in Sprendlingen, Ortsausgang Richtung Langen. Da Carsten in Skiurlaub ist, hoffe ich auf andere Mitradler.



ihr habt doch hoffentlich loti nicht alleine fahren lassen  

Gruss,

Karsten,

der sich gerade fragt, ab welchem Alter Eisbären zum Abschuss freigegeben werden...


----------



## KillerN (18. Februar 2007)

Dann mal alles gute Andreas


----------



## Lupo (18. Februar 2007)

...auch von mir noch alles gute zum geburtstag    
und auf die nächsten 40


----------



## Sakir (18. Februar 2007)

alles gute zum 40igsten


----------



## Miss Marple (18. Februar 2007)

Hallo Andreas, auch von mir die "Herzlichsten Glückwünsche" zu deinem Geburtstag    . Du bist doch nicht etwa krank  oder schon wieder im Urlaub  14 Tage keine Punkte mehr für die KO-Eisbären  . 

Gruß Martina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (18. Februar 2007)

ahhh - verpennt  

Jetzt wird's stessig, damit ich wenigstens mit dem Auto noch rechtzeitig zum Treffpunk komme ...


----------



## Deleted 37613 (18. Februar 2007)

Alles Gute zum Vierzigsten auch von mir Andreas!


----------



## Google (18. Februar 2007)

*Alles Gute Andreas. Ich hoffe, Du hast schön gefeiert​*
    ​

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (18. Februar 2007)

Unserer Miss Marple hatt heute Ihren Premiere als Guide hinter sich gebracht  Gut so, auf ein Neues ...

Ich habe nur zwei Fotos auf unserer HP geladen, Rest folgt demnächst von Lupo


----------



## Andreas (19. Februar 2007)

Vielen Dank für die Geburtstagsgrüsse!



Miss Marple schrieb:


> Du bist doch nicht etwa krank  oder schon wieder im Urlaub  14 Tage keine Punkte mehr für die KO-Eisbären  .



Mich hat ein hartnäckiger Husten erwischt. Letztes Wochenende hatte ich fast keine Stimme mehr. Jetzt geht es aber wieder ohne rumhusten.


----------



## Miss Marple (19. Februar 2007)

Hallo Andreas, ich wünsch dir "Gute Besserung"  

Sonntagstour: Tja, mit gleich 3  neuen Mitfahrern (Rekord ?) waren wir zu  8 auf der "Hohen Straße" unterwegs. Ich glaube wir haben unsere Vorgaben (Kennenlernen, gemäßigtes Tempo, Quatschen, Landschaft und Strecken zeigen und besonders das "Sonnenbaden"  ) sehr gut eingehalten . Es hat Spaß gemacht mit euch zu fahren und ich hoffe wir sehen uns bei der einen oder anderen Tour mal wieder. 

Bis bald, Martina


----------



## Ippie (19. Februar 2007)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

Andreas auch von mir erstmal alles Gute zum Geburtstag   
Da hätte ja die Eintracht besser spielen müssen, um Dir ein Geschenk zu machen  

Ich/Wir haben das WE genutzt um bei schönem Wetter eine Ausfahrt zu machen. Nachdem ich ja im September  das letzte mal draußen biken war, hatte ich wieder so richtig lust aufs Gelände und habe meiner Frau mal die Barbarossaquelle/Birkenhainer und die Michelbacher Weinberge gezeigt. Ich dachte, dass ich nach 1,5 Stunden total fertig vom Rad stürze, doch dem war nicht so. Wir sind insgesamt 2 1/2 Stunden gefahren und es war einfach nur schön. Wie gut, dass sich mein Körper noch an sportliche Zeiten erinnert hat. Bis auf den Allerwertesten habe ich auch keine Nachwehen.... 

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Teddy24 (19. Februar 2007)

Miss Marple schrieb:


> Sonntagstour: Tja, mit gleich 3  neuen Mitfahrern (Rekord ?) waren wir zu  8 auf der "Hohen Straße" unterwegs. Ich glaube wir haben unsere Vorgaben (Kennenlernen, gemäßigtes Tempo, Quatschen, Landschaft und Strecken zeigen und besonders das "Sonnenbaden"  ) sehr gut eingehalten . Es hat Spaß gemacht mit euch zu fahren und ich hoffe wir sehen uns bei der einen oder anderen Tour mal wieder.



Hallo zusammen,

na das hört sich ja gut an!! Schaaade, dass ich doch nicht dabei war! Aber ich bin am Samstag mit meinem Mann mal zwei Stunden unterwegs gewesen    und es war auch sehr schön! Da habe ich mal einen Vorgeschmack auf das bekommen, was so möglich ist! Vorallem mit so einem schönen Bike   Endlich kann man mal runterfahren, ohne Angst zu haben, dass einem eine Schraube entgegekommt oder die Bremsen nicht funktionieren  Werden mal sehen, dass wir die nächsten Tage noch ein bischen üben damit ich dann mal bei Euch mitfahren kann! 

Bis denn


----------



## RedRum05 (19. Februar 2007)

@Andreas... von mir natürlich auch noch alles gute zu deinem Geburtstag und hoffe, dass du bald wieder gesund bist !

Leider heute keine Sonne mehr gehabt, aber dafür ne schöne Tour richtung Hohe-Straße. Hoffentlich bleibts noch nen paar Tage trocken, damit man die Waldwege ausnutzen kann.

Wie wäre es eigentlich mal wieder mit *Trikots* 
Besteht kein Bedarf mehr? Ich würde auf jeden Fall min. 2 nehmen und ich denke hier hat noch der ein oder andere Intresse. Vielleicht könnte man dann auch die Domain und evtl den Schriftzug ändern... wollte das ganze mal als "Denkanstoss" geben.


----------



## KillerN (19. Februar 2007)

Ich nehme auch 2   

Dann aber www.mtb-team-eisbären.de als Domain und "Team Eisbären" als Schriftzug überm Reifen  

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (19. Februar 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> Dann aber www.mtb-team-eisbären.de
> Jens



soll das unsere zuküntige Domain sein - wenn Ja dann    

@[email protected] im Moment bin ich eigentlich versorgt. Aber wenn's um's erreichen der Mindestbestellmenge gehen sollte, könnt Ihr auf mich zählen. Könnt ja mal die Trikots bei den Wolf's Kollegen anbieten  

@Spessart-Tour [email protected] Da wir Faschingsdienstag um 12 h schließen, werde ich zw 13-14 Uhr nochmal in den Spessart starten. LMB mach ich keinen, falls Jemand Lust und Zeit hatt kann er sich gern hier melden und anschließen.


----------



## RedRum05 (19. Februar 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> @Spessart-Tour [email protected] Da wir Faschingsdienstag um 12 h schließen, werde ich zw 13-14 Uhr nochmal in den Spessart starten. LMB mach ich keinen, falls Jemand Lust und Zeit hatt kann er sich gern hier melden und anschließen.



Meldung 
Wie lange willst du fahren? Da ich morgen noch frei habe und was fahren wollte...


----------



## Erdi01 (19. Februar 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Meldung
> Wie lange willst du fahren? Da ich morgen noch frei habe und was fahren wollte...


wenn's dunkel ist will ich zu Hause sein  3-4 Std.


----------



## RedRum05 (19. Februar 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> wenn's dunkel ist will ich zu Hause sein  3-4 Std.



Alles klar. Dann sag nochmal bescheid, wann ich wo sein soll!


----------



## Erdi01 (19. Februar 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Alles klar. Dann sag nochmal bescheid, wann ich wo sein soll!



13:30 h Patershäuser Hofgut


----------



## RedRum05 (19. Februar 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> 13:30 h Patershäuser Hofgut



Alles klar - ich bin da!


----------



## Deleted 37613 (20. Februar 2007)

Heute steht Fasnachtsumzug auf dem Terminkalender. 
Aber ich hole danach noch Punkte...


----------



## RedRum05 (20. Februar 2007)

So... frisch geduscht und glücklich  

War ne richtig schöne "Spessart" Runde die dann ein wenig in den Odenwald ausgeweitet wurde und bei dem Wetter war es herlich. Schade, dass es noch nicht so lange hell ist. Am Schluß kamen dann bei mir rund 120Km raus.
Hab mich gefühlt wie im Frühling


----------



## Sakir (20. Februar 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es eigentlich mal wieder mit *Trikots*
> Besteht kein Bedarf mehr?


Ds ist eine gute Idee....
ich kann dir gerne mal die Daten etc, senden
ich persöhnlich werde mich diesmal nicht um das bestellen etc. kümmern,
das kann gerne mal ein anderer machen !
bedarf besteht bei mir 100%tig,  so 2-3 würde ich nehmen vorrausgesetzt der alte Preis bleibt....

die Tour am Sonntag war richtig genial... nette Gesellschaft und wieder ein paar Gleichgesinnte gefunden ))

Was liegt denn am *Donnerstag* an, bevor es dann zum Wochende regnen soll und auch kälter wird ??? Nightride ???

P.S. 1 Trikot habe ich noch daheim liegen... da war mal ein....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (20. Februar 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Schade, dass es noch nicht so lange hell ist. :



   

sonst hätten wir es noch auf den Binselberg geschafft. So war leider am Wartturm schluß  Sind dann noch rüber nach Dieburg und natürlich Humpa Humpa vergessen. Also mußen wir ein Stück *im* Faschingsumzug mitfahren   

Heute war es einfach nur


----------



## RedRum05 (20. Februar 2007)

@Sakir... na vielleicht sieht man sich ja am Donnerstag mal wieder. Wenn es das Wetter zulässt und die Zeit zulässt, bin ich dabei!
Danach werd ich aber erst mal 3 Tage Pause einreichen - reicht dann 

Tjaja das mit dem Faschingsumzug war schon gut 
Im Wald kann man schnell mal vergessen, dass Fasching ist, aber wenn man dann mitten drinn steht und den fliegenden Bonbons und einer betrunkenen Menschenmenge ausweichen muss 

Also 6-7 Trikots hätten wir dann wohl zusammen. Was war denn die mindest Bestellmenge, bzw. gab/gibt es sowas?


----------



## Teddy24 (21. Februar 2007)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

war schon wieder fleißig und bin gestern auf dem Hahnenkamm gewesen - nein nicht mit dem Auto oder zu Fuß - doch tatsächlich mit dem Rad!!   War wirklich schön!! Das Wetter war ja nochmal genial und es ist echt schön so durch den Wald zu fahren und einfach nur die Hektik vom Tag hinter sich zu lassen!! Die Strecke war für mich gerade richtig, noch nicht zu schwer, aber doch so, dass ich abends die Treppen etwas vorsichtiger gegangen bin   , aber heute geht es schon wieder! Nur abwärts komme ich meinem Mann natürlich nicht hinterher, der musste dann halt warten!   Aufwärts ist auch noch nicht soooo toll - schnauf schnauf   - aber ich bin ja nu' auch erst 2mal mit dem MTB unterwegs gewesen! Letztes Jahr ja nur Radwege in der Ebene!!

Zum Thema Trikots - also ich würde auch gerne 2 nehmen!

Bis bald


----------



## Google (21. Februar 2007)

Guude allerseits

Ich wollte mal nachhaken was bei Euch am WE eventuell schon in Planung ist oder im Hirn noch rumirrt. Ich möchte natürlich auf alle Fälle etwas am WE fahren, kann aber nur Samstag (Sonntag siehts eh nicht gut mit der Wetterprognose aus). Hab auch schon mal bei uns im Thread nachgehakt, vielleicht geht ja auch etwas gemeinschaftliches 

Grüße

Google


----------



## RedRum05 (21. Februar 2007)

Ich hab heute auch nochmal die vereinzelten Sonnenstrahlen genutzt und hab aktive Regenration betrieben 

Wie schaut es denn morgen mit nem Nightride aus? Das liegt erst mal näher als das Wochenende an dem ich vermutlich eh nicht fahren werde *g*


----------



## Erdi01 (21. Februar 2007)

*Edit: Tech Problem - keine Luft mehr im Hinterrad, Standpumpe def, neue bestellte noch nicht da, keine Lust JETZT noch Räder umzubauen = KEIN NightRide morgen   *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KillerN (21. Februar 2007)

Und eine normale handliche Pumpe reicht vorerst nicht ? Ich könnte 10min früher bei dir sein und wir Pumpen nach  

Ich will morgen Abend fahren, vorrausgesetzt das Wetter passt. Vorschläge ?


----------



## karsten13 (21. Februar 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *Edit: Tech Problem - keine Luft mehr im Hinterrad, Standpumpe def, neue bestellte noch nicht da, keine Lust JETZT noch Räder umzubauen = KEIN NightRide morgen   *



ne, oder???  
Deswegen den Nightride abgsagen? Ich dachte, Du hast so viele Räder  



KillerN schrieb:


> Und eine normale handliche Pumpe reicht vorerst nicht ? Ich könnte 10min früher bei dir sein und wir Pumpen nach
> 
> Ich will morgen Abend fahren, vorrausgesetzt das Wetter passt. Vorschläge ?



kleine Pumpe habe ich sowieso immer dabei und fahren will ich morgen in jedem Fall.
Wenn ich richtig gelesen habe RedRum05 und Sakir auch. 
Aber Guide kann ich net machen, dann wären wir erst wieder im Hellen zurück  

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Erdi01 (22. Februar 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *Edit: Tech Problem - keine Luft mehr im Hinterrad, Standpumpe def, neue bestellte noch nicht da, keine Lust JETZT noch Räder umzubauen = KEIN NightRide morgen   *


Defekt wieder behoben = LMB


----------



## RedRum05 (22. Februar 2007)

@Erdi.. hast du den Platten etwa auch von unserer gemeinsamen Tour? Mein Vorderrad war nämlich auch platt  
Ich glaube bei mir ist die Luft ab Dieburg laaangsam raus gegangen. Vielleicht im Umzug irgendwas getroffen...

Ich klär nochmal alles ab, aber ich denke ich bin heute Abend dabei.


----------



## Google (22. Februar 2007)

@Erdi01, [email protected] Vielleicht komm ich ja beim Treffpunkt Dietzenbach heuteabend kurz vorbei  Voraussetzung allerdings wäre, dass ich gegen 20:00/20:30 Uhr zuhause bin.

Vielleicht habt Ihr ja ne entsprechende Tour vor wo ich dann günstigerweise mich irgendwo verabschieden könnte. Natürlich nur wenn Ihr das auch vor hattet  

Dann könnten wir ein bisschen babbeln  

Grüße

Frank


----------



## karsten13 (22. Februar 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Defekt wieder behoben = LMB



schön, komme heute abend  . Eintragen im lmb geht leider nicht, verhindert hier wohl diese Schei**-Firewall   ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## RedRum05 (22. Februar 2007)

Bin dann auch eingetragen und da ich eben noch erfahren habe, dass ich morgen erst um 09:45 Schule hab ist das wunderbar  

Ist mir eigentlich relativ egal, wo lang wir fahren hauptsache mein Bike bleibt sauber... gelle Erdi


----------



## Erdi01 (22. Februar 2007)

@[email protected] weis nicht ob's dran lag. Vllt auch an meiner def Standpumpe, die mehr Luft abgesaugt hatt als reingepumpt. Ne kleine Pumpe habe ich selber und auch benutzt. Jedenfalls war heute morgen noch genug Luft im Reifen. Mal sehen was nachher ist  

@[email protected] da ich die Woche auch mal Frühschicht habe und um 6 h  aus dem Bett muß  wird's wohl eine Runde Rodgau Rundweg und nichts ausgedehntes. Wenigstens brauch ich mich heute abend mal nicht hetzen  

Bis später ...


----------



## Google (22. Februar 2007)

Jungs, bin schon so gut wie weg  Bitte nicht auf mich warten.

Grüße

Google


----------



## KillerN (22. Februar 2007)

G...G...G...G.. gruen !! Wow !! Hätte nicht gedacht ihn nochmal am MTB zu sehen ! cool !

Bis später dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (22. Februar 2007)

Sakir schrieb:


> Was liegt denn am *Donnerstag* an, bevor es dann zum Wochende regnen soll und auch kälter wird ??? Nightride ???


hmmm  

3 Eisbären und 3 Freunde waren gemütlich auf dem RR-Weg unterwegs. Die restlichen Eisbären haben geschwäntzt  

Bei den Wetteraussichten für's WE wird's wohl ein echter Nullinger


----------



## Deleted 37613 (22. Februar 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> diese Schei**-Firewall   ...



  Ja mit denen ärgere ich mich auch öfter herum.


----------



## Andreas (23. Februar 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> 3 Eisbären und 3 Freunde waren gemütlich auf dem RR-Weg unterwegs. Die restlichen Eisbären haben geschwäntzt



Ich kam gestern sehr früh aus dem Büro und brauchte mal ein paar Höhenmeter. Da kamen die Radheimer Alpen gerade recht.

Ab Samstag bin ich ja erst mal eine Woche im Ski Urlaub. Bei den Wetteraussichten fällt mir der Abschied nicht schwer.


----------



## Bonsaidesign (23. Februar 2007)

War eine schöne Runde und auch eigentlich für mich genau richtig!
So konnte ich wunderbar wie ein Baby schlafen! 

Ich glaube größere Touren sollten erst mit der Zeit kommen, 
aber sowas ist bei mir genau richtig! Habe jetzt ca 200km aufm Rad.
Also Kondition bedarf ein wenig mehr KM! 
Aber kommt Zeit und Wetter, kommt Kondition!


----------



## Ippie (23. Februar 2007)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

hoffentlich reicht es heute Nachmittag noch für eine Feierabandrunde. Bei den Wetteraussichten wird es ein ruhiges WE werden  Und auf Rolle habe ich nicht wirklich Lust.

@[email protected] viel Spaß beim Skifahren. Das Wetter soll in den Alpen ja auch sehr verschneit sein. Und wenn es morgen und am Dienstag nicht klappt, auch noch verhagelt... 

Gruß Volker


----------



## Lupo (23. Februar 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> hmmm  ...Die restlichen Eisbären haben geschwäntzt  ...



falsch! war zwischen bad vilbel und dörnigheim unterwegs, allerdings schon ne std früher als ihr...


----------



## Andreas (23. Februar 2007)

Ippie schrieb:


> @[email protected] viel Spaß beim Skifahren. Das Wetter soll in den Alpen ja auch sehr verschneit sein. Und wenn es morgen und am Dienstag nicht klappt, auch noch verhagelt...



Danke. Ja das habe ich auch gerade gesehen  

Hast Du Karten für's Derby?


----------



## Ippie (23. Februar 2007)

@[email protected] nee, leider nicht! 
Aber bei 4000 Karten war die Chance auch sehr gering. Ich kenne auch keinen, der Glück gehabt hat. Irgendwo ist eine große Leinwand aufgebaut und da schaue ich (evtl. Konstabler)

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Hot Rod1 (23. Februar 2007)

Moin moin,
kann ich aus euren Meldungen hier erkennen, dass am WE keiner von euch fährt? Was macht denn schon so ein bisschen Regen und Kälte aus???  
Also falls jemand am Samstag oder noch lieber am Sonnatg fahren will....ich bin dabei.  
Gruß
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (23. Februar 2007)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> kann ich aus euren Meldungen hier erkennen, dass am WE keiner von euch fährt?...
> Gruß
> Marco



das kannste so net sagen. angedacht ist ne tour im taunus, allerdings nur wenns wetter mitspiel, wovon aber aktuell nicht auszugehen ist


----------



## Hot Rod1 (23. Februar 2007)

Lupo schrieb:


> das kannste so net sagen. angedacht ist ne tour im taunus, allerdings nur wenns wetter mitspiel, wovon aber aktuell nicht auszugehen ist





Wo fängt denn "Mitspiel-Wetter" an und wo hört es auf?  
Ich werde dann wohl mal euren Thread beobachten und vielleicht ergibt sich was.....hoffentlich, sonst lande ich wohl auf der Rolle.....oder ich betrinke mich einfach. Macht auch Spaß


----------



## Ippie (23. Februar 2007)

Ippie schrieb:


> @[email protected] nee, leider nicht!
> Aber bei 4000 Karten war die Chance auch sehr gering. Ich kenne auch keinen, der Glück gehabt hat. Irgendwo ist eine große Leinwand aufgebaut und da schaue ich (evtl. Konstabler)
> 
> Gruß
> ...



@[email protected] muss ich meine Antwort ändern. Gerade hat mir mein Nachbar eine Karte fürs Derby gebracht   Ich werde es wohl auf dem hässlichsten Berg der Welt sein....


----------



## Teddy24 (23. Februar 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

hoffentlich hält die Sonne noch bis heute Nachmittag!! Muss doch mein Rad noch ein bischen einfahren   - aber diese Hoffnung teilen wir wohl alle! Wohl dem der früh Feierabend machen kann!!


----------



## KillerN (23. Februar 2007)

Ippie schrieb:


> l auf dem hässlichsten Berg der Welt sein....



Es ist erst der hässlichste Berg der Welt, wenn Frankfurt da gewinnt  



			
				Hot Rod 1 schrieb:
			
		

> oder ich betrinke mich einfach


In dem fall wäre ich dabei


----------



## Google (23. Februar 2007)

Tach Jungs

also ich bin Optimist und habe mal einen Tourenvorschlag eingestellt. Ich will faaahren !!!  Ihr seid alle eingeladen. Hoffentlich schiffts Morgenvormittag net.

*Guckst Du hier....*

Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ippie (23. Februar 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> Es ist erst der hässlichste Berg der Welt, wenn Frankfurt da gewinnt


Das wird dann wohl so sein.....


----------



## Lupo (23. Februar 2007)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Wo fängt denn "Mitspiel-Wetter" an und wo hört es auf?  ...



...so wie heut z.b. jedenfalls net wenns regnet. vom wetterbericht her wäre der samstag günstiger, start um 12.00 an der hohemark, dann über saalburg, sandplacken, fuxtanz...also nix spektakuläres, einfach bissi hm fahren...

@ippie: hässlichster berg?* ich geb dir gleich hässlicher berg*


----------



## Andreas (23. Februar 2007)

Ippie schrieb:


> Das wird dann wohl so sein.....



Das wird auf jeden Fall so sein...


----------



## Erdi01 (23. Februar 2007)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> ;3471729, start um 12.00 an der hohemark, dann über saalburg, sandplacken, fuxtanz...*also nix spektakuläres*, einfach bissi hm fahren...
> :



also das richtige für mich  Wo ist der LMB ... aber Hardtail, mal sehen ...


----------



## Hot Rod1 (23. Februar 2007)

Lupo schrieb:


> ...so wie heut z.b. jedenfalls net wenns regnet. vom wetterbericht her wäre der samstag günstiger, start um 12.00 an der hohemark, dann über saalburg, sandplacken, fuxtanz...also nix spektakuläres, einfach bissi hm fahren...
> 
> Das ist doch mal ne Aussage
> 12 Uhr finde ich auch sehr gut....dann würde ich mal sagen, bis Samstag um 12, wenn es nicht regnet!!!!
> ...


----------



## RedRum05 (23. Februar 2007)

Also ich werd wohl das Wochenende Bikefrei verbringen. Morgen muss ich eh arbeiten und für diese Woche hab ich schon genug Punkte eingefahren 

Wünsch euch aber für morgen auf jeden Fall trockenes Wetter, auch wenn es nicht wirklich danach aussieht.

Ach und Frankfurt wird eh gewinnen! Was ne Frage


----------



## Google (23. Februar 2007)

Nabend, nabend

Hab ich gerade _Samstag _im Taunus gelesen  Warum liest man manchmal was anderes als dort steht ???

@[email protected] Ich würde so gegen 11:15 in den Taunus los fahren wenn sich bis heuteabend niemand für die Spessarttour anmeldet und morgen hier im Thread keine Absage der Tour erfolgt ist  

Alleine fahren muß nämlich net sein, wo ich doch auch gerade meine Frau überzeugt habe das Sie das Auto nicht braucht  

Dann wollen wir mal das Beste hoffen und ein paar Regenspritzer (leichter, örtlicher Regen ist angesagt) halten mich eh nich von einer Tour ab.

Also dann höchstwahrscheinlich bis morsche.

Grüße

Google


Uiii, Uiii.....Ich seh gerade, dass für den Taunus die Vorhersagen um einiges schlechter als für Hanau sind   Schaun mer mal


----------



## Kedi (24. Februar 2007)

@alle

wo ist die Hohemark? 
Ist das ein Platz oder ein Ort, vielleicht in der Wetterau??

ciao, kedi


----------



## KillerN (24. Februar 2007)

Hi Kedi,

die Hohe Mark liegt im Taunus bei Oberursel und besteht für Biker nur aus einem Parkplatz wo wir die Autos abstellen und uns zum losfahren treffen.

Grüße
Jens

EDIT: ACHTUNG LEUTE DA KOMMT NE RIESEN REGENFRONT Schaut mal hier


----------



## Google (24. Februar 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> EDIT: ACHTUNG LEUTE DA KOMMT NE RIESEN REGENFRONT Schaut mal hier


Ach ! Alles animierte Lügen  Hier scheint gerade die Sonne, wir hören uns gerade die Sommerhits unseres letzten Türkeiurlaubes an und zappeln freudig durch die Wohnung  

Ich bin voller Zuversicht 

Aber mal im Ernst. Das ist ein Wölkchen....Dann kommt erst mal gar nix..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (24. Februar 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> @alle
> 
> wo ist die Hohemark?
> Ist das ein Platz oder ein Ort, vielleicht in der Wetterau??
> ...


einfach die A661 nach norden fahren, an bad homburg vorbei und die ausfahrt oberursel/hohemark raus und dem plan folgen. oder mit der u-bahn richtung oberursel bis zur endstation.

@google: bin auch noch zuversichtilch....


----------



## Google (24. Februar 2007)

Lupo schrieb:


> @google: bin auch noch zuversichtilch....


 Aahh. Sehr gut  Ich sitz hier schon die ganze Zeit auf heißen Kohlen um das Machtwort des Druiden ähh Guide zu hören. Dann kann ich mich ja jetzt fertig machen  Regenzeug ist eingepackt

Bis denne

Google

Uuups..ich lese ein "noch"   Egal !


----------



## Lupo (24. Februar 2007)

Google schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Uuups..ich lese ein "noch"   Egal !



und hier regnets grad  naja, ist ja nochn gutes stündchen...


----------



## Erdi01 (24. Februar 2007)

Lupo schrieb:


> und hier regnets grad  naja, ist ja nochn gutes stündchen...


wie lange wollt Ihr noch warten für ne endgültige Entscheidung  

Ich muß mich JEZT entscheiden. 12 h Uhr schaff ich so oder so nicht mehr und regnen wird's um die Zeit auch noch.


----------



## Lupo (24. Februar 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> wie lange wollt Ihr noch warten für ne endgültige Entscheidung
> 
> Ich muß mich JEZT entscheiden. 12 h Uhr schaff ich so oder so nicht mehr und regnen wird's um die Zeit auch noch.


brauchste auch net. lt. wetter.com wirds vor 13.00 net aufhören zu regnen desshalb wird der start auch auf 13.00 verschoben


----------



## Google (24. Februar 2007)

So, ich fahr los. Mal schauen


----------



## Erdi01 (24. Februar 2007)

Ah ja ... mich lädt das Wetter nach wie vor nicht zum radl ein. Wünsch den Unerschrockenen viel Spaß


----------



## Kedi (24. Februar 2007)

Alle hocken vor dem PC und schauen, wer als erster die Kiste ausschaltet  . Na dann, bei dem Wetter wünsch ich euch trotzdem viel Spass .

@lupo und KillerN
Danke für die Wegbeschreibung, aber mit heute ist alles glatt in den Regen gefallen   

ciao, kedi


----------



## Erdi01 (24. Februar 2007)

Rhein-Main rockt  

ich muß mich hier mal als DSDS-Gugger outen  

Eine aus Isebosch, meiner Heimatstadt, und ein grazy Offebäscher in den Show's - einfach GEIL  

Mal sehen wie weit die kommen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedRum05 (25. Februar 2007)

Da das Wetter heute ja wieder nicht wirklich zum Fahren einlädt, werd ich mein gutes Stück mal putzen und danach sicher verstauen. Die nächste Woche sieht ja auch nicht grade toll aus und da hier im trockenen ne Rolle steht... 
Vielleicht gibts dann nachher noch mal ne kleine Einheit auf der Rolle.

Wie war eigentlich gestern die Taunus Tour?! Hätte nicht gedacht, dass ihr wirklich fahrt... gibts Bilder vorher/nachher


----------



## Lupo (25. Februar 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> ....
> Wie war eigentlich gestern die Taunus Tour?! Hätte nicht gedacht, dass ihr wirklich fahrt... gibts Bilder vorher/nachher



wie kommste da drauf dass wir net fahrn?  wenn jeder auf die absage des anderen wartet kommt sone tour halt zu stande  das wasser kam konstant von unten, teilweise auch von oben und an manchen stellen wars neblig. temp zwischen 4 und 8°C also wie im sommer nachm heftigen gewitter bilder gibts keine, bei son wetter schick ich meine digi net vor die tür


----------



## Hot Rod1 (25. Februar 2007)

Guten tach,
ich wollte am Samstag eigentlich mitgefahren sein, aber ich dachte das bei Regen nicht gefahren wird und deshalb habe ich erst gar nicht im Thread geschaut und anscheinend habe ich wohl was verpasst  
Das passiert mir kein zweites Mal   
Aber Rolle fahren macht ja auch einen tierischen Spaß.....  

Bis demnächst
Gruß und schönen Sonntag noch
Marco


----------



## RedRum05 (25. Februar 2007)

Also wenn ich so überlege, wie das Wetter heute wirklich war hätte ich auch ne Runde fahren können. Außer ein paar starke Schauer war da nicht viel, aber so kam ich mal wieder zu andern Dingen...

So jetzt geh ich mal weiter nach nem HAC schaun ..


----------



## Erdi01 (25. Februar 2007)

wie war heute das Wetter  Ich bin in mein Keller entschwunden und habe mein Rush gestreichelt  Der aktuelle Stand ist auf unserer HP zu sehen.

Wenn ich nichts Gegenteiliges hier lese, gehe ich von aus morgen den Ein oder Anderen im Monte Mare zu sehen


----------



## BlackTrek (25. Februar 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ich bin in mein Keller entschwunden und habe mein Rush gestreichelt


Na das sieht ja schon sehr lecker aus! Nur vom Feinsten wiedermal. Haste das Titanritzelpaket mal nachgewogen? Würde mich interessieren, was man wirlich gegenüber XT spart.

Warum eigentlich X.9 Drehgriffe (statt X.0)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (26. Februar 2007)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Na das sieht ja schon sehr lecker aus! Nur vom Feinsten wiedermal. Haste das Titanritzelpaket mal nachgewogen? Würde mich interessieren, was man wirlich gegenüber XT spart.
> 
> Warum eigentlich X.9 Drehgriffe (statt X.0)?



Ja, hatte ich mal nachgewoogen. Ist aber schon ne Weile her und weis ich nicht mehr so genau. Waren irgendwas in den 230g. 25-30g sparen die Titanritzel im Vergleich zur XT.

Ist im übrigen nach wie vor ein 8-fach Paket, deswegen auch keine X.0 Shifter, sondern "nur" die älteren 9.0  

Habe immer noch keinen Grund gefunden auf 9-fach umzustellen. Hast Du einen für mich


----------



## Teddy24 (26. Februar 2007)

Moin zusammen,

muss doch mal sehen, ob ich es schaffe, ein Bild vom Hahnenkamm anzuhängen! Da ist dann natürlich auch mein schönes Rad zu sehen!   Ist doch gegen mein Altes ein "kleiner" Unterschied!!

Tschö


----------



## Deleted 37613 (26. Februar 2007)

Guten Morgen Teddy24,

das mit dem Bild hat funktioniert!
Mit dem Neuen machte auch bestimmt doppel so viel Spass den Berg zu bezwingen.  

MFG Nature-One


----------



## cmx (26. Februar 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> So jetzt geh ich mal weiter nach nem HAC schaun ..



Hast du vor einen zu kaufen?
Dann schau mal hier HAC4 pro plus mit allem Zubehör für 175,-   
www.funktionelles.de (unter Herzfrequenzmesser schauen)
Hab letzte Woche bestellt.

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## RedRum05 (26. Februar 2007)

Ich hab es nicht mehr vor - habe mir jetzt einen gekauft. 2 Monate alt, aber dafür für 120 für den Pro Plus  
Mal schaun, was das gute Teil so kann. Die Beschreibung liest sich ja schon mal nicht schlecht und wenn er mir dann noch "hilft"


----------



## Erdi01 (26. Februar 2007)

@[email protected] Ihr seid mutig mit so nem Ding hier in der Nähe von Mainflingen. Lt. Staanemer funzt aber der HAC5


----------



## cmx (27. Februar 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> @[email protected] Ihr seid mutig mit so nem Ding hier in der Nähe von Mainflingen. Lt. Staanemer funzt aber der HAC5



 oje.. gibt es Probleme mit dem Sender? Gut, der HAC5 ist ja auch digital, der sollte sich nciht mehr stören lassen.
Hatte vorher den VDO MC1+ der ist auch immer ganz gut mit Funk gelaufen   trotz genauer Uhrzeit


----------



## RedRum05 (27. Februar 2007)

Ja die 6xxxer Postleitzahl ist bei der Firma sehr bekannt 
Das bestätigte mir damals schon die nette Frau an der Servicehotline, aber nicht nur Ciclo hat das Problem in dem Gebiet. Da spielt Mainflingen, Langen, Frankfurt und es war noch ne Stadt ne große Rolle!
Allerdings hat mein momentanter Tacho nur an 2 Stellen bei Mainflingen ein Problem und wenn er nicht funzt steht er zum Verkauf  


So... und nachher wird was für die Allgemeinbildung und den Winterpokal gemacht. Also schau ich das Derby auf der Rolle *g*


----------



## Sakir (27. Februar 2007)

Teddy24 schrieb:


> Da ist dann natürlich auch mein schönes Rad zu sehen!



schee isses...
tolles Bike, na dann kannst du ja voll einsteigen  

*@Pulsmesser :* meine Erfahrung mit Polar ist spitze, er mag nur keine Bahnnetze ! ansonsten stört ihn kein Sendemast etc. ! ! !  

was steht denn am *Wochende* an ? Hohe Strasse ? oder irgendwas anderes in der richtung ??? sofern es *nicht regnet *bin ich unterwegs, ob alleine oder in der Gruppe  

*@ALL :* hat jemand zufällig eine altes Rennrad rumfliegen ? ca 56-58cm Rahmenhöhe, muss nix besonderes sein will damit meine Rolle bestücken


----------



## Hot Rod1 (28. Februar 2007)

Ich will am Sonntag wohl ne Runde drehen.....wenn es nicht wie aus Kübeln regnet! Wo ist mir relativ egal.  

Schönen Gruß
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (28. Februar 2007)

Wie gross ist denn die Nightride-Wahrscheinlichkeit morgen?  
Wetter soll ja angeblich nachmittags besser werden ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Erdi01 (1. März 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Wie gross ist denn die Nightride-Wahrscheinlichkeit morgen?
> Wetter soll ja angeblich nachmittags besser werden ...
> 
> Gruss,
> ...


die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ich was anbiete tendiert gegen NULL


----------



## gruen (1. März 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ich was anbiete tendiert gegen NULL


Ooooch. Wo es doch heute sooo schoen regnet ...


----------



## Erdi01 (2. März 2007)

hmmm - mal gespannt ob sich hier noch einer für ne Sonntagstour outet oder ob wir geschlossen die Wölfe durchschütteln müssen


----------



## Kulminator (2. März 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> hmmm - mal gespannt ob sich hier noch einer für ne Sonntagstour outet oder ob wir geschlossen die Wölfe durchschütteln müssen



Eisbärchen sind den Wölfen immer gerne willkommen ...


----------



## Google (2. März 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> hmmm - mal gespannt ob sich hier noch einer für ne Sonntagstour outet oder ob wir geschlossen die Wölfe durchschütteln müssen


Würd mich freuen wenn ein jetzt schon langjähriger Bikerfreund dabei wäre. Na ja....in Malle hängen wir den ganzen Tag zusammen....Jesses  

Da ists mom und mittlerweile schon ganz schööön waaaarm    

Die restlichen Eisbären sind natürlich auch recht herzlich eingeladen  

Grüße

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (3. März 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Na ja....in Malle hängen wir den ganzen Tag zusammen....Jesses Google


Oh gott - kaum auszuhalten  Mit morgen mal sehen ...

Ich mußte heute mal wieder beim Stenger einfallen, ein Lager in meiner Leftynabe hatt's nach 30.000 km  hinter sich gebracht und mußte erneuert werden

Heute das erstemal ein C'dale Taurin live gesehen  Anderstandment schön und gut, mir würd es in Sichtvarbon trotzdem deutlich besser gefallen, gilt auch nach wie vor für's Rush Carbon, vordem ich auch wieder stehen mußte 

Und ehrlich gesagt, die ganzen neuen Spezi Carbon's sind ja auch geil ...


----------



## Erdi01 (4. März 2007)

Wolftour verschalfen  

Und da sonst keiner fährt, fahr ich halt später allein meine Runde ...


----------



## Sakir (4. März 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Und da sonst keiner fährt, fahr ich halt später allein meine Runde ...


beim reinigen meines *Fusion Slash SL *habe ich einen weiteren *RISS* im 
Rahmen gefunden dencke mal es ist besser damit nicht mehr zu fahren, 
sonst sitz ich irgendwann noch ohne Sattel auf dem Bike  

dann werde ich wohl demnächst mein altes gutes Red Bull wieder auf
vorderman bringen, für Hohe Strasse etc. würde das auch reichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 37613 (4. März 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Die restlichen Eisbären sind natürlich auch recht herzlich eingeladen



Ein Eisbär hat euer Rudel gesehen.  
Bevor die mich vielleicht aufgefressen hätten, bin ich bärenmäßig weitergetourt.   

Hat heute wieder mal riesen Spass gemacht!


----------



## RedRum05 (4. März 2007)

Heute war mal wieder richtiges Frühlingswetter, aber leider sahen die Wege noch nicht wirklich danach aus..
Schade, dass die kommende Woche nicht genauso wird sonderen es gleich wieder mit Regen weiter geht  

@Sakir... hast du meine PN bekommen? Bräuchte noch nen paar Infos von Dir


----------



## Erdi01 (4. März 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Und da sonst keiner fährt, fahr ich halt später allein meine Runde ...


ich brauch mal wieder nur in die WIPOKA Teams zu schauen um stolz auf die Eisbären zu sein  

Eisbären sind und bleiben halt Einzelgänger

was rege ich mich eigentlich auf - ist eh sinnlos - kein weiterer Komentar !!!!!


----------



## BlackTrek (4. März 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Eisbären sind und bleiben halt Einzelgänger



Ooooch komm...  
Wir fahren doch bald zusammen ganz viiieel Rennrad  



			
				Sakir schrieb:
			
		

> Fusion Slash SL habe ich einen weiteren RISS im
> Rahmen gefunden


   
Sturzschaden? Verarbeitungsfehler?


----------



## RedRum05 (4. März 2007)

@Erdi... ich kann heute wirklich nichts dafür, meine Fahrzeit kommt vom Hin und Rückweg zu meinem Opa, da der Geburtstag hatte und zum Brunchen eingeladen hatte. Hätte heute gerne die Tour um Rüsselsheim angeboten!

@Sakir... Das mit dem Slash ist wirklich krass! Dachte eigentlich, du hättest nen neuen Rahmen bekommen? Da du mit dem Rahmen auch kein Downhill fährst, kann es nicht normal sein


----------



## Erdi01 (4. März 2007)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Ooooch komm...
> Wir fahren doch bald zusammen ganz viiieel Rennrad


 

habe heute auch richtig Lust auf Renner bekommen, bei den Hunderten von RR die ich heute gesehen habe ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (5. März 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> habe heute auch richtig Lust auf Renner bekommen, bei den Hunderten von RR die ich heute gesehen habe ...



tja ... 

Wo sind wir uns begegnet?


----------



## Erdi01 (5. März 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> tja ...
> 
> Wo sind wir uns begegnet?


Gar nicht - ich war heute weder in Bad Orb, noch auf dem Engländer, noch in Rückersbach  

Wie ich sehe geht Ihr schon volles Programm, ich glaub das schaffe ich frühestens nach Malle, wenn überhaupt  

Aber Renner steht jetzt wieder hoch im Kurs und irgendwann schlag ich mal bei Euch auf, muß nur mal Anfangen regelmäßig reinzuschauen damit ich so Touren mitbekomme.


----------



## Andreas (5. März 2007)

Ein Eisbär meldet sich aus dem Ski Urlaub zurück. Auf dem Foto zu sehen mit einem Eisbär aus Österreich:







Die vielen Renner sind mir gestern auch aufgefallen und da ich am späten Nachmittag nur zwei Stunden Zeit hatte bin ich mal schnell die Radheimer Alpentour gefahren.


----------



## Teddy24 (5. März 2007)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

war das ein Wetter am WE   Das musste natürlich ausgenutzt werden, denn heute morgen sieht es ja schon wieder nicht so schön aus! Nachdem wir nun Donnerstag, Freitag und Sonntag gefahren sind, bin ich heute morgen doch schon froh, dass mal 2-3 Tage Pause sind   Da können sich mein armen Beine und auch meine Arme mal ein bischen erholen. Aber ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich mal so weit - zumindest für meine Verhältnisse momentan   - mit dem Rad fahren würde! Ich denke die technischen Daten kommen dann von Volker. Alles in Allem bin ich froh, mir doch endlich ein Bike gekauft zu haben und ich denke, dass es auch kein trostloses Dasein im Keller fristen wird   Ist schon was gaaanz anderes, als mit dem normalen Rad nur auf Radwegen zu fahren. Wobei ich mir dieses doch noch erhalten muss, da ich ja auch mal mit unserer Tochter und Wauzi fahren möchte und da reicht das dann auch aus! Und man kann es auch mal irgendwo abstellen. 

Also bis bald


----------



## Erdi01 (5. März 2007)

Andreas schrieb:


> Die vielen Renner sind mir gestern auch aufgefallen und da ich am späten Nachmittag nur zwei Stunden Zeit hatte bin ich mal schnell die Radheimer Alpentour gefahren.


  da hätten wir uns auch über den Weg fahren können. Ich war gestern außschließlich auf Asphalt unterwegs. Unter anderem 2xRadheimer Alpen, Wartturm und Binselberg aus allen Richtungen hoch und runter. Dann hatte es mir gelangt ...


----------



## Andreas (5. März 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> da hätten wir uns auch über den Weg fahren können. Ich war gestern außschließlich auf Asphalt unterwegs. Unter anderem 2xRadheimer Alpen, Wartturm und Binselberg aus allen Richtungen hoch und runter. Dann hatte es mir gelangt ...



Ich bin auch zweimal drüber gefahren. Jeweils von beiden Seiten. Um wieviel Uhr bist Du unterwegs gewesen?


----------



## Ippie (5. März 2007)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

ja wie es meine Frau schon schrieb, sind wir in den letzten 4 Tagen reichlich (7,5 Std.) mit dem Bike unterwegs gewesen. Auf jeden Fall für meine bzw. unsere Verhältnisse. Es waren zwar nicht sehr viele Höhenmeter, aber es geht ja erstmal ums regelmäßige fahren und das sich meine Frau mit ihren Sportgerät zurecht findet. Zumal einige Einstellungen eher auf Freizeittouren ausgelegt waren. Wie 2 Spacer unter dem Vorbau. Da steigt das Rad schon bei 15% Steigung auf. Und wir fahren wohl ab und an etwas mehr.

Da die Wege ja immer noch schön nass sind, war auch für meine Frau die Matschtaufeein großer Erfolg und unsere Tochter hat nicht schlecht geschaut, welches interessante Matsch-Muster im Gesicht entstehen können. 

Das gestrige Wetter war echt der Hammer und jeder der nicht mit dem Bike unterwegs war, hat einen richtigen geilen Frühlingstag verpasst.
Leider merke ich doch den Leistungsabfall nach meiner 5 monatigen Pause. Die Zeiten für meine GA-Hausrunde sind doch noch sehr schwach und haben mich etwas geschockt. Lag aber auch vielleicht daran, dass ich am Samstag 12 Stunden gestanden, gehüpft und gefeiert hatte. Die Fußballfans der Derbysieger wissen, was ich meine . Wahrscheinlich war auch das letzte Bier schuld daran, dass ich durch eine Hochwasserpassage fahren wollte und an der tiefsten Stelle, statt zu drehen und zurück zu fahren, den Fuß nach unten setzte und mir ein bißchen die Schuhe flutete. 

Aber das wird schon. So hat meine Frau auch eine gute Chance für einen guten Einstieg, ohne immer nur den Eisbären von hinten zu sehen. 
Mal sehen, ob das Wetter etwas stabiler bleibt, damit es wieder so schöne Tage wie gestern gibt. Und wenn möglich auch mal ein paar trockenere Wege

Gruß Volker


----------



## KillerN (5. März 2007)

@Erdi Meine Tour war eigentlich gar nicht geplant, da ich lernen musste. Hatte daher auch nicht ins Forum geschaut. 

Wenns Wetter hält steht doch der Donnerstag Abend oder ?

Nächstes Wochenende möchte ich Wartturm, Radheimer Alpen, Binselberg etc fahren. Wer begleitet mich ?

@CMX Die Lokalrunde machen wir bei gutem Wetter auch dieses Wochenende ok ?

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Erdi01 (5. März 2007)

@[email protected] das weis ich nicht so genau, könnte irnedwas zw 16-16 h gewesen sein  

@[email protected] Donnerag ist geplant, mal sehen ob's Wetter hält. WE werde ich wohl nichts machen, außer packen ...


----------



## karsten13 (5. März 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Gar nicht - ich war heute weder in Bad Orb, noch auf dem Engländer, noch in Rückersbach



ups, unter Eisbärbeobachtung  



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Wie ich sehe geht Ihr schon volles Programm, ich glaub das schaffe ich frühestens nach Malle, wenn überhaupt



Wahrscheinlich kommt im Mai der Wintereinbruch: 30-km-Touren nach Übertraining  



Erdi01 schrieb:


> @[email protected] Donnerag ist geplant, mal sehen ob's Wetter hält.



schön  

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (6. März 2007)

Hier ist der Link zum ...

Donnerstag NightRide

es wird eine schlammfreie Runde über Wartturm und Radheimer Alpen geben, auch für Crosser geeignet.

Freue mich über alle teilnehmenden Eisbären und deren Freunde aus den NachbarThreads und -Foren


----------



## RedRum05 (6. März 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Hier ist der Link zum ...
> 
> Donnerstag NightRide
> 
> ...



Schon eingetragen 
Wetter sieht auch für den Donnerstag gut aus, also was soll uns abhalten 

Werd morgen mal meinen neuen SLR probe fahren und schaun, ob mein Hintern dem ganzem zustimmt.


----------



## BlackTrek (7. März 2007)

Wollte mich mal kurz aus Mallorca melden. Wetter ist sehr angenehm; ich denke einen Tick waermer als letztes Jahr. Ich fahre mit kurzen Armen, andere haben noch ihre Langarmtrikots an. 

Werde ca. alle drei Tage mal ins Forum reinschauen.

Viele Gruesse

Sonja


----------



## Erdi01 (7. März 2007)

Uhi, der erste Eisbär ist auf Malle gelandet 

das erinnert mich daran, mal langsam über die Touren nachzudenken ...


----------



## Andreas (8. März 2007)

Dann schon mal viel Spass Sonja. Verausgabe dich aber nicht zu sehr.


----------



## KillerN (8. März 2007)

Wir sehen uns dann Abends, ich hoffe das Wetter hält, freue mich nämlich schon  

@BlackTrek Viel Spaß noch auf Malle

Grüße
Jens

P.S.: Wenn die Wetteraussichten so gut bleiben, biete ich am Samstag eine Tour an. Ich überlege mir heute Abend noch wohin (wohl richtung Spessart !)


----------



## RedRum05 (8. März 2007)

Schöne, trockene Runde und genau das richtige für heute 
War auch mal wieder ne schöne K.O. Eisbären Versammlung. Hat eigentlicht nur noch Nature-One gefehlt...


----------



## Andreas (8. März 2007)

Ja, ich fand's auch schön und mein Rad ist noch sauber. Besonders Klasse ist die Abfahrt mit Blick auf die beleuchteten Ortschaften.

Das K.O. Team rückt weiter nach vorne...


----------



## Erdi01 (8. März 2007)

jetzt wisst Ihr was "schlammfreie" Runde heist, wenngleich die Rückfahrt anders geplant war, aber wir wollten ja vor Mitternacht zu Hause sein  

Die kommenden zwei Wochen habe ich Urlaub und biete deshalb keinen NightRide an. 

Es gibt nur noch *EINEN* planmäßig NightRide am *29. März *bevor die Season 06/07 zu Ende ist. 

Würde mich besonders freuen möglichst viele zum Abschluß zu sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (8. März 2007)

und jetzt  


M A L L E  

@[email protected] schieb blos das Tief da unten weg


----------



## karsten13 (8. März 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Die kommenden zwei Wochen habe ich Urlaub und biete deshalb keinen NightRide an.
> 
> Es gibt nur noch *EINEN* planmäßig NightRide am *29. März *bevor die Season 06/07 zu Ende ist.
> 
> Würde mich besonders freuen möglichst viele zum Abschluß zu sehen



 das war's dann wohl  

Die kommenden 2 Donnerstage hätte ich noch Zeit, danach geht's aber ins Trainingslager, womit das vorerst mein letzter Eisbären-Nightride war ...

Hat Spass gemacht mit Euch  

Man sieht sich (irgendwann),

Karsten.


----------



## Andreas (9. März 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Man sieht sich (irgendwann),
> 
> Karsten.



Hallo Karsten, 

das klingt jetzt so nach Abschied.  

Den Donnerstag's Treff wird es auch weiterhin geben. Nur dann halt ohne künstliches Licht. Im Sommer gehen wir anschliessend auch schon mal Pizza essen oder auf ein Radler in den Biergarten.

Letzten Sommer war es den meisten allerdings zu heiss und wir haben erst dann draussen gesessen als es eigentlich schon zu kalt zum draussen sitzen war. Dieser eklige August '06.


----------



## KillerN (9. März 2007)

@karsten Nur weil der Erdi in Malle ist, heißt das nicht, das wir Donnerstag nicht fahren können  

Hiermit kündige ich einen Nightride für den kommenden Donnerstag an. Wie immer 19 Uhr am Kreishaus Dietzenbach. Die Runde überlege ich mir noch, wird natürlich Crosser geeignet sein. 

Grüße
Jens


----------



## karsten13 (9. März 2007)

Andreas schrieb:


> das klingt jetzt so nach Abschied.



da bin ich realistisch. Natürlich ist es kein endgültiger Abschied. Aber bei mir wird demnächst der Crosser durch's Rennrad abgelöst und ihr wollt ja auch nicht ewig diese Waldautobahnen fahren.

Andererseits: Erdi01 will in diesem Jahr mehr RR fahren und vielleicht greift in Malle ja der RR-Virus um sich  



KillerN schrieb:


> Hiermit kündige ich einen Nightride für den kommenden Donnerstag an. Wie immer 19 Uhr am Kreishaus Dietzenbach. Die Runde überlege ich mir noch, wird natürlich Crosser geeignet sein.



  

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Google (9. März 2007)

......Hi Karsten und vergiss mal bitte nicht, dass einige von uns auch einen Renner haben und ab und an auch mal da drauf steigen  : Erdi01, Andreas, Ich, fohns de Wolf, BlackTrek, kedi.....Also bitte ! Wir zwei haben ja mal darüber gesprochen: Lieber selbst was gefahren als für ne längere RTF-Tour so früh aufstehen zu müssen.

Also hier immer mal posten. Und nicht resignieren wenn die MTBler erst nach dem 3.ten Angebot mal mitfahren. Ist nix persönliches sondern ist halt bei uns im Blut, dass oft das Gelände Vorzug hat  

Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (9. März 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Andererseits: Erdi01 will in diesem Jahr mehr RR fahren und vielleicht greift in Malle ja der RR-Virus um sich


...Und der Erdi01 informiert natürlich dann ganz brav  Gelle


----------



## BlackTrek (9. März 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> @[email protected] schieb blos das Tief da unten weg



Kein Problem, es hat uns nur gestern mal kurz (aber heftig) besucht. Heute war schon wider allerschoenster blauer Himmel. Wir waren heute am Cap Formentor.

Allerdings musste ich heute mal wieder die Armlinge anziehen   

Es sind uebrigens einige Strassen neu gemacht (zB die vorher holprige Strasse durch Alcudia). Und Ulrich und ich finden, dass das Essen hier im Hotel deutlich besser geworden ist. Nur der Huerzeler Service hat ein kleion wenig nachgelassen: Man kann sich nicht mehr selbst den Proviant vom Buffet holen und Energiegetraenk gibts auch nicht mehr.

Aber sonst: TOP!!!  

Jetzt muesst mir nur noch jemand schnelle Beine schenken...  omm immernoch nicht die Berge rauf  

Gruss
Sonja


----------



## Erdi01 (9. März 2007)

Google schrieb:


> ...Und der Erdi01 informiert natürlich dann ganz brav  Gelle


werde ich tun und Dich und alle von Dir Genannten an Dein Post erinnern, wenn ich mal wieder alleine unterwegs war 

@[email protected] So so am Cap wart Ihr schon ...

@KillerN, [email protected] so ist's recht. Ich lese hier nach wie vor zuwenig Tourenangebote, das können die Wölfe besser !!!


----------



## Sakir (10. März 2007)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Sturzschaden? Verarbeitungsfehler?



huhu, ich bin auch wieder im Lande mit Internetanschluss 

es ist kein Sturzschaden.... definitiv....
den "neuen" Rahmen hat mir Günter für März/April versprochen !

@Redrum: ich such dir dann mal die Daten raus (sorry vergessen)


----------



## RedRum05 (10. März 2007)

Sakir schrieb:


> @Redrum: ich such dir dann mal die Daten raus (sorry vergessen)



Alles klar Danke! Schick mir einfach alle Daten die ich brauche per PM oder E-Mail 

Zum Thema Touren: Ich wollte morgen ne Tour richtung Radheimer-Alpen, Binselberg etc. fahren. Wer Intresse hat, meldet sich einfach hier weil ich dafür kein LMB machen wollte.


----------



## Erdi01 (10. März 2007)

mich sieht dieses WE keiner auf dem Rad, ich habe wichtigeres zu tun  

@Freunde der [email protected] auch wenn wir 6 Tage am Stück fahren langen die Tage hinten und vorne nicht für das was ich alles fahren will    

Grüüübel ... was muß sein  ... was kann ausgelassen werden ... ich will  durch die Wand

... ich glaub ich packe erstmal mein Renner ein ...


----------



## Google (10. März 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Grüüübel ... was muß sein  ... was kann ausgelassen werden ... ich will  durch die Wand...


 Also ich krieg die Krise wenn wir wieder nicht SA CALOBRA fahren würden  

Ich würd sagen wenn das Wetter mitspielt, gleich am Mittwoch, spätestens am Donnerstag wenn die Beine noch frisch sind  Und den anderen sei gesagt: Auch wenn es ein paar Höhenmeter sind...Wir haben den ganzen Tag Zeit, wenn es sein muß werden eben mehr Pausen als üblich gemacht...Ausserdem kann ja jeder nach oben seine Geschwindigkeit fahren. Gewartet wird spätestens oben, sprich am Kiosk  Wenns Wetter gut ist absolut geiiil  

@[email protected] Wie bitte  Das Essen noch deutlich besser als letztes Jahr ??? Da ich 2006 üüüberhaupt nichts auszusetzen hatte, muß ich diesmal auch noch um mein Gewicht bangen......

Grüße

Google


----------



## karsten13 (10. März 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> @Freunde der [email protected] auch wenn wir 6 Tage am Stück fahren langen die Tage hinten und vorne nicht für das was ich alles fahren will



dann musst Du da unten halt auch noch Nightrides anbieten


----------



## Deleted 37613 (10. März 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Zum Thema Touren: Ich wollte morgen ne Tour richtung Radheimer-Alpen, Binselberg etc. fahren. Wer Intresse hat, meldet sich einfach hier weil ich dafür kein LMB machen wollte.



Morgen habe ich leider keine Zeit, vielelicht Abends noch ne kleine Runde.


----------



## KillerN (10. März 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Alles klar Danke! Schick mir einfach alle Daten die ich brauche per PM oder E-Mail
> 
> Zum Thema Touren: Ich wollte morgen ne Tour richtung Radheimer-Alpen, Binselberg etc. fahren. Wer Intresse hat, meldet sich einfach hier weil ich dafür kein LMB machen wollte.



Im Prinizip bin ich dabei ! Wieviel Uhr ?(nach 11Uhr auf jedenfall) und Treffpunkt (vlt. die Stelle an der wir letztens die Kreisquerverbindung überquert haben ?)

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (10. März 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ich lese hier nach wie vor zuwenig Tourenangebote, das können die Wölfe besser !!!



Rennrad bzw. Crosser morgen. Erwarte keine Resonanz, aber man soll's ja posten


----------



## Google (10. März 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Rennrad bzw. Crosser morgen. Erwarte keine Resonanz, aber man soll's ja posten


Geile Tour  Meine Saison beginnt aber erst nach Malle


----------



## Erdi01 (10. März 2007)

Na, ich lese tatsächlich Tourenangebote  

@[email protected] Respekt, das sind sogar noch ein paar KM mehr als unsere Königsetappe auf Malle  

@[email protected] Guggst Du links, dann weist Du das Sa Calobra gesetzt ist. Im Vorbeigehen nehmen wir noch Luic und die Stauseen mit  Randa und Binisallem sind auch gesetzt. Eigentlich steht das ganze Programm  

Stoppen kann mich nur das Wetter oder Krankheit. Ruhetag ist KEINER vorgesehen 

Wer checkt am Montag Abend mit ein


----------



## RedRum05 (11. März 2007)

Hatten heute ne richtig schöne Tour 
Ich hatte aber ehrlich gesagt mit mehr Rennradfahrern gerechnet. Die kamen dann wohl alle erst nachm Mittagessen aus ihren Löchern.

Hab heute richtig Lust auf ne Tour zur Burg Frankenstein bekommen. Wenn es das Wetter und die Zeit zu lässt werde ich die mal anbieten!

Allen Mallefahrern wünsch ich ne sonnige und Km-reiche Woche !!!  
Würde jetzt auch gerne einfach in Flieger und abhaun, aber hier soll die Woche ja auch sonnig und richtig Frühlingshaft werden


----------



## Andreas (11. März 2007)

Ich hatte vor Malle noch eine letzte Ausfahrt zum Binselberg. Auf dem Weg dorthin ist mir der loti begegnet. 

Nach Malle hab ich auch Lust mal wieder den Frankenstein zu erklimmen. Ich wäre also dabei.


----------



## Erdi01 (11. März 2007)

@[email protected] als Ihr Euch auf den Weg gemacht habt um nach Zwölf - BIG EISBÄR BROTHER is watchung you  - sind die Meisten, mich ausgenommen, Rennradler schon wieder zu Hause


----------



## RedRum05 (11. März 2007)

@Erdi... jetzt bekom ich schon ein wenig Angst  



Um 12 zurück? Da müsste ich um 8 Uhr aufstehn.. neee das tu ich mir nicht gerne am Sonntag an  

@Andreas.. schade, dass keine gemeinsame Runde entstanden ist. Am Binselberg waren wir auch 
Frankenstein können wir gerne mal zusammen machen. Werden sich bestimmt noch einige finden!

Edit: Was ich vergessen habe. Wer die Woche auch mal unter der Woche was fahren will, meldet sich einfach kurz und dann kann man ja spontan was ausmachen. Bei dem Wetter wollte ich jede Gelegenheit mitnehmen!


----------



## Mtb Ede (11. März 2007)

Hallo Andreas,

ich erinnere mich sehr gerne an Deine Indian Summer Tour, u.a. zur Burg Frankenstein. Wenn Du mal wieder sowas fahren willst lass es uns wissen ,dann wirst Du mit einem großem Wolfsrudel rechnen können.

Grüße Patrick


----------



## Erdi01 (12. März 2007)

nach Malle geht's 100%zig wieder in und durch den ODW ...

was ein Wetter hier, das kann auf Malle gar nicht besser sein. Trotzdem ... *und tschüß*

Noch ein kleinen Apetithappen gefunden ... da geht's lang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (12. März 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Noch ein kleinen Apetithappen gefunden ... da geht's lang


Na ja.....Da kommt bei mir aber mal nix rüber. Nur gut dass ich weiß wie es mit dem Renner ist  

Grüße

Google


----------



## Andreas (12. März 2007)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Hallo Andreas,
> 
> ich erinnere mich sehr gerne an Deine Indian Summer Tour, u.a. zur Burg Frankenstein. Wenn Du mal wieder sowas fahren willst lass es uns wissen ,dann wirst Du mit einem großem Wolfsrudel rechnen können.
> 
> Grüße Patrick



Erst mal wird es nur zum Frankenstein gehen (vom Eisbärenzuhause aus). Die Tour ist aber auch super...


----------



## RedRum05 (13. März 2007)

Schöner als hier kann es im Moment auch nicht auf Malle sein  

War heute ne schöne Runde durch den Vorderodenwald fahren und es hat sich gelohnt. Kaum Verkehr und traumhaftes Wetter  
Morgen wirds Bike eingepackt und ich werd endlich mal wieder aufn Feldberg fahren. Wie es Donnerstag bei mir mit fahren aussieht, kann ich noch nicht sagen. Ich werd wahrscheinlich das Wetter tagsüber ausnutzen und wenn mir danach ist, evtl. noch Abends den Nightride drann hängen - mal schaun.


----------



## KillerN (14. März 2007)

So Leute der LMB Eintrag für den Nightride diesen Donnerstag 19Uhr steht:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4199

Eine Runde hoch nach Rückersbach und zurück, aber diesmal am Wasserwerk hoch (sehr gute Wegverhältnisse, wegen Crosser) würde klasse in die Zeitliche vorgabe passen  

Ich bitte um zahlreiches erscheinen  

Grüße
Jens


----------



## RedRum05 (14. März 2007)

War heute ne schöööne Feldbergtour mit 1300Hm auf 40Km und es hat mal wieder gut getan, die Trails zu genießen  
Die Wege sind alle bis auf ein paar Pfützen schlammfrei und richtig gut zu fahren. Es kamen mir allerdings eindeutig zu viele Nordic-Walker entgegen  

Morgen weiß ich nocht nicht, wann und wie ich fahren werde. Wenn ich mitfahren sollte, stehts ja im LMB


----------



## Marathon2004 (14. März 2007)

Wie lange werden die Nightrides eigentlich noch abgehalten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KillerN (14. März 2007)

Ich glaube bei genügend Zuspruch wird der Nightride auch immer Sommer fortgeführt. Meinerseits passt es sehr gut, Donnerstag Abends habe ich immer Zeit für ne Runde  

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Matric (15. März 2007)

Hallo,

ich würde heute Abend gerne bei Euch mitfahren.
Wo genau trefft ihr Euch am Kreishaus?
@[email protected] vielleicht können wir ja zusammen von Heusenstamm aus fahren.


----------



## KillerN (15. März 2007)

Hi Matric, 

ja sehr gerne. Sei doch auch um 18:40 Uhr auch vorm TOOM Markt, da holen wir den HotRod ab und fahren dann gemeinsam rüber zum Kreishaus. Da wartet dann der Rest der Gruppe.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Matric (15. März 2007)

Alles klar, bis gleich.


----------



## Google (15. März 2007)

Moin Jungs

SA CALOBRA ist schon gefallen.....Und jetzt ? 

Es gruessen die Eisbaeren Erdi01, Andreas, M.A.T und der Spessartwolf GOOGLE


----------



## RedRum05 (18. März 2007)

Ich wollte das Thema Trikot nochmal aufgreifen und da es auch 4-6 Wochen dauert diese zu produzieren, wollte ich mÃ¶glichst bald dort bestellen.

Wie die Jahre davor, wird es wieder ein Kurz- und Langarm Trikot geben. Neu im Programm sind auch Windjacken und Westen. AuÃerdem kann man die Trikots mit speziellem "Winterstoff" bestellen - kostet 10â¬ mehr.

Das Design wird bis auf kleine Ãnderungen wie die Domain und den Teamnamen das gleiche bleiben.

Den genauen Preis kann ich zwar erst sagen wenn ich die Bestellmenge weiÃ, aber er wird vermutlich zwischen 25-28â¬ liegen.

Wer konkret Intresse an Trikots hat, schreibt mir bitte ne PM mit GrÃ¶Ãe, Modellwunsch etc.
Falls noch allgemeine Fragen bestehen, kÃ¶nnen wir die auch hier klÃ¤ren.


----------



## Lupo (18. März 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> ...Neu im Programm sind auch Windjacken und Westen. Außerdem kann man die Trikots mit speziellem "Winterstoff" bestellen - kostet 10 mehr....



erzähl ma genauer, da wär ich auch dran interessiert.....


----------



## RedRum05 (18. März 2007)

Ich kann versuchen mal Muster von den Westen und Jacken rein zustellen. Dieser Winterstoff ist dann halt dicker und wärmer 
Ich versuch von allem Muster zu bekommen und werd die dann reinstellen.


----------



## Miss Marple (20. März 2007)

Hallo Sonja, willkommen zurück aus Mallorca   und im Gepäck hast du 177 WP-Punkte dabei   . Spitze 

Gruß Martina


----------



## Miss Marple (20. März 2007)

Ups, ist der Rest vom Rudel etwa auch schon da  Andreas?
Dann auch euch ein herzliches Willkommen im leider wieder kalten Deutschland  .

Gruß Martina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (20. März 2007)

Hallo,

ja wir sind wieder im Lande. Wir hatten eine super Woche mit ganz tollen Traumtouren. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass man ohne Bergtraining 7000 Höhenmeter abspulen kann. 
Sa Calobra, Coll de Soller, Coll Puig Major sind gefallen. 

Der letzte Tag zum Cap Formentor war der schönste. Der Himmel hat blau geleuchtet und ist mit dem blauen Meer verschmolzen. Traumhafte Bilder folgen noch.

Jetzt bin ich glaube ich Rennradsüchtig...


----------



## BlackTrek (20. März 2007)

Miss Marple schrieb:


> Hallo Sonja, willkommen zurück aus Mallorca



Hallo Martina, vielen Dank! Ja, der Urlaub hat sehr gut getan. Wir hatten nur einen Tag mit schlechtem Wetter.  
Ich hab auch ein paar neue Strecken für mich entdeckt, z.B. die unglaubliche 360° Aussicht am Kloster Cura.  

Ich freu mich aber auch schon wieder auf mein MTB. Und sooo schlecht ist das Wetter hier ja nun auch wieder nicht. Wollen wir am Sonntag mal wieder eine gemütliche Tour fahren?


----------



## KillerN (20. März 2007)

Seite 1, Seite 1 , K.O. Eisbären sind auf Seite 1 der Teamrankingliste   

Willkommen zurück im Land des Regens und Windes  

So jetzt muss ich auch schon wieder los, auf die Maloche. Bin aber mal gespannt ob wir mit vereinten Kräften Seite 1 halten können.

Grüße
Jens

P.S.: Habe gehört das der ERdi diesen Donnerstag noch keinen Nightride anbieten wird/will. Daher würde ich vorschlagen ich übernehme das und wir fahren den RMV Weg 1 mal ab ??!!


----------



## Erdi01 (20. März 2007)

ich melde mich auch zurück nach 662 KM und 6951 geplättete Bergmeter auf Malle. Es war wieder sehr schön, AWB, Wolf und Eisbären haben sich gut vertragen  

Bilder gibt's so viele, dass ich erstmal (aus-)sortieren muß, dannach gibt es einige auf unserer HP zu bewundern. Wenn's soweit ist, melde ich mich ...


----------



## Erdi01 (20. März 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> P.S.: Habe gehört das der ERdi diesen Donnerstag noch keinen Nightride anbieten wird/will. Daher würde ich vorschlagen ich übernehme das und wir fahren den RMV Weg 1 mal ab ??!!


Richtig, mach mal ...

was lief den letzen Donnerstag. Habe gar nix gelesen, wo lang, wieviel Teilnehmer, berichte(t) mal


----------



## Google (20. März 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann mich mal einer aufklären was ich falsch mache ????[/B]


Klar ! Weil Du DAS foto nicht gewählt hast


----------



## Erdi01 (20. März 2007)

@[email protected] das Foto, ist natürlich noch besser. Habe ich das auch, bei meinen Tausenden  

Trotzdem wüßt ich gern wie Du das direkt in den Post bekommst ...


----------



## Google (20. März 2007)

Du mußt das Bild erst mal in dein mtb-newsfotoalbum laden. Wenn Du es dann aufrufst, dann erscheint unter dem Bild der Thumbnailcode und der Forumcode. 

Den Forumcode mußt Du einfach markieren und in Deinen Post kopieren.

Wir müssen unsere Bilder noch untereinander weitergeben. Dann hast Du das obige auch.

Grüße

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (20. März 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Du mußt das Bild erst mal in dein mtb-newsfotoalbum laden. Wenn Du es dann aufrufst, dann erscheint unter dem Bild der Thumbnailcode und der Forumcode.
> 
> Den Forumcode mußt Du einfach markieren und in Deinen Post kopieren.
> 
> ...


Tsss ... so einfach kann's gehen  Danke  

Das Bild habe ich mittlerweile auch bei meinen gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 37613 (20. März 2007)

Super Erdi   du hast uns auf die erste Seite gebracht.  

Am Donnerstag muss ich wieder lange arbeiten, es wird also nix bei mir. 
Aber ich versuche noch ein paar Punkte einzufahren.


----------



## KillerN (20. März 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Richtig, mach mal ...
> 
> was lief den letzen Donnerstag. Habe gar nix gelesen, wo lang, wieviel Teilnehmer, berichte(t) mal



Bericht zum Donnerstag Nightride:

Ich habe Matric aus Heusenstamm am Toom abgeholt (leider hat HotRod kurz vorher absagen müssen) und wir sind dann zum Kreishaus gefahren. Währenddessen habe ich ihm das wichtigste über die  Eisbären erzählt.
Am Kreishaus kamen dann noch: karsten, gruen & tschoah dazu. Dann gings auf Waldwegen entlang nach Seligenstadt und am Main entlang rüber zum Wasserwerk unterhalb von Rückersbach. Den Weg am Wasserwerk sind wir dann in verschärftem Tempo hochgefahren. 
Nach einer kurzen Verschnaufpause mit idylischem Blick auf Rückersbach gings dann mit maximaler Geschwindigkeit bergab (irgendwas mit 62 auf der Geraden  )
Matric hat die komplette Strecke problemlos auch erhöhtes Tempo bis zurück nach Heusenstamm mitgehalten  und sollte auf jedenfall mal mit uns richtung Odenwald oder in den Spessart mitfahren  

Grüße
Jens


----------



## KillerN (20. März 2007)

Perfekt


----------



## RedRum05 (20. März 2007)

Erst mal ein großes "Hallo"  an die Mallorcer!
Bin schon gespannt, auf die Bilder die in den nächsten Tagen auftauchen werden.
Hoffentlich können wir unter der TOP 50 im WP bleiben. Wenn ich am Donnerstag beim Nightride dabei bin sieht man ja vllt. mal den ein oder anderen.

Wollte noch mal alle auf die Trikots aufmerksam machen....


----------



## Andreas (21. März 2007)

Hier sieht man mal gut dass alles auf Malle per Rad erreichbar ist:


----------



## KillerN (21. März 2007)

So habe den Donnerstag Nightride im LMB vermerkt:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4228

@RedRum schau zu das du dabei bist  

@ALL-Eisbären Wie steht ihr zu einer entspannten WP Endtour am Wochenende ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (21. März 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> @ALL-Eisbären Wie steht ihr zu einer entspannten WP Endtour am Wochenende ?


wenn die Tour Samstag stattfindet, wäre ich dabei


----------



## Erdi01 (21. März 2007)

ich lass dann mal Tag für Tag Malle revue passieren ... *TAG 1* ...

*... nach Ankunft im Hotel ...*




*... führte unserer Einrollrunde wieder nach Cala Sant Vincenc ...*




*... und wir genossen den ersten Caffee.*




Fortsetzung folgt ...


----------



## Google (21. März 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Fortsetzung folgt ...


Ohh Jaaaa  Eine schöne Bildergeschichte  

Kannst Du vielleicht noch Sprechblasen einbauen ? Auf dem letzten Bild zum Beispiel sage ich gerade: "Ich würd jetzt kotzen wenn ich in Deutschland wäre!"  

Spääsle


----------



## RedRum05 (21. März 2007)

Am Samstag werde ich wohl nicht fahren, da für Sonntag die Wetteraussichten einfach besser sind und ich auch mehr Zeit habe 
Donnerstag soll es den ganzen Tag mehr oder weniger stark schneien - mal schaun, was uns da erwartet. Ich werd versuchen Abends mitzufahren, aber wenn es wirklich so kalt wird wie angesagt und Schneefall, werd ich Abends nicht mehr lange fahren 

@Lupo.. ich hab jetzt Muster von der Windjacke und von nem Wintertrikot da. Reichen Dir Bilder, oder willst du die Teile mal in original sehen?


----------



## karsten13 (21. März 2007)

Andreas schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich glaube ich Rennradsüchtig...



  



KillerN schrieb:


> So habe den Donnerstag Nightride im LMB vermerkt:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4228



hab' mich gerade eingetragen, hmm, nur das Wetter...  
Hoffe, dass es wenigstens schneit und nicht regnet. Vorsichtshalber hab' ich mal den "lauten" Laufradsatz montiert  

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## RedRum05 (22. März 2007)

Morgähn...

Also wenn man raus schaut, könnte man meinen wir machen heute ne Schneetour. Mal schaun, ob es sich heute "lohnt" zu fahren oder ob heute Abend alles Schneematsch ist, weil dann hab ich keine Lust mich einzusauen 

So und jetzt steig ich ins Auto und bin gespannt, wie lang ich heute zur Schule brauch


----------



## RedRum05 (22. März 2007)

Beim dem Wetter und den Bodenverhältnisen hab ich ganz ehrlich keine Lust auf einen Nightride. Ich werde wohl heute Abend leider nicht dabei sein, außer es kommt ab 18 die Sonne raus, oder der Boden gefriert


----------



## Lupo (22. März 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> .. ich hab jetzt Muster von der Windjacke und von nem Wintertrikot da. Reichen Dir Bilder, oder willst du die Teile mal in original sehen?



original ist immer besser. vllt kann man sich ja mal treffen und auch über das kommende 24 h rennen schon mal babbeln, falls da noch interesse besteht....


----------



## KillerN (22. März 2007)

Der Nightride fällt heute aus, das Wetter läd mich nicht wirklich zum fahren ein.

@karsten Dann schonmal nen schönen Italien Urlaub, da ahste dir ja die beste Zeit ausgesucht um hier abzuhauen 

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Erdi01 (22. März 2007)

*TAG 2* ... führte uns bereits zu unserer Königsetappe ...

*es ging über Inka und Selva ...*




*rauf zur Tanke (Jeden Malleradler ein Begriff) ...*




*"Jetzt folgen 9 KM Orgasmus" = Originalwortlaut einer Darmstädterrin vom RSG Citybike als wir uns die Sa Calobra runterstürtzten  *




*nur dumm, dass man die guten 700 HM auch wieder rauf muß *




*immernoch rauf * 




*schließlich sind wir alle wieder hochgekrappelt und sind dann über Kloster Liuc und Polenca ...*




*wieder nach Can Picafort geradelt, dass wir nach über 2000 HM und 130 KM um 19 Uhr erreichten.* Spätestens jetzt war es um Andreas geschehen, der Rennervirus hatt voll zugeschlagen 

Fortsetzung folgt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (22. März 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> Der Nightride fällt heute aus, das Wetter läd mich nicht wirklich zum fahren ein.



schon schade, aber bei der Sauerei hätte mich auch keiner auf's Rad bekommen  



KillerN schrieb:


> @karsten Dann schonmal nen schönen Italien Urlaub, da ahste dir ja die beste Zeit ausgesucht um hier abzuhauen



danke! Wird Zeit hier wegzukommen. Bin seit Samsatg nicht mehr draussen gefahren  . Statt Nightride habe ich bis halb 8 in der Firma gesessen. 
Dafür geht's dann morgen in ein laaaaanges Wochenende  



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Jetzt folgen 9 KM Orgasmus" = Originalwortlaut einer Darmstädterrin vom RSG Citybike als wir uns die Sa Calobra runterstürtzten



dann habt ihr wohl Simone getroffen, obwohl bei der Wortwahl  







Ostern bin ich wieder im Lande, bis dann,

Karsten.


----------



## RedRum05 (22. März 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> danke! Wird Zeit hier wegzukommen. Bin seit Samsatg nicht mehr draussen gefahren  . Statt Nightride habe ich bis halb 8 in der Firma gesessen.
> Dafür geht's dann morgen in ein laaaaanges Wochenende
> Karsten.



Dann auch von mir viel Spaß und sonniges Wetter  
Hoffe du bringst uns auch ein paar Motivationsbilder mit, aber hier soll es ab Sonntag ja auch wieder sonnig mit Frühlingstemperaturen werden


----------



## Erdi01 (22. März 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> dann habt ihr wohl Simone getroffen, obwohl bei der Wortwahl
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Öhmmm ...  war sie das  Jedenfalls hatt sie mich auf Grund unserer Trikots angesprochen und mir auch von der Franky Trophy erzählt. Ich glaub die hatt sie letzes Jahr angeführt oder gewonnen oder was da auch immer läuft  

Dir viel Spaß und melde Dich wenn Du wieder im Land bist. Meine Rennerseason ist eröffnet


----------



## Erdi01 (22. März 2007)

Lupo schrieb:


> original ist immer besser. vllt kann man sich ja mal treffen und auch über das kommende 24 h rennen schon mal babbeln, falls da noch interesse besteht....


wenn so ein Treff zustande kommt bin ich auch dabei. Mich interessiert die Windweste


----------



## karsten13 (22. März 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Dann auch von mir viel Spaß und sonniges Wetter
> Hoffe du bringst uns auch ein paar Motivationsbilder mit, aber hier soll es ab Sonntag ja auch wieder sonnig mit Frühlingstemperaturen werden



danke, wünsche Euch hier natürlich auch gutes Wetter. Motivationsbilder   hab' ich schon genug  Aber natürlich gibt's dann dort später auch die Italienbilder ...



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Öhmmm ...  war sie das  Jedenfalls hatt sie mich auf Grund unserer Trikots angesprochen und mir auch von der Franky Trophy erzählt. Ich glaub die hatt sie letzes Jahr angeführt oder gewonnen oder was da auch immer läuft
> 
> Dir viel Spaß und melde Dich wenn Du wieder im Land bist. Meine Rennerseason ist eröffnet



keine Angst, Deine Augen sind O.K., war sie dann wohl doch nicht. Meine Rennersaison wird erst in Italien eröffnet  

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## RedRum05 (22. März 2007)

Also wegen einem Treffen sollten wir uns aber relativ spontan absprechen, da ich die Muster nur für 14 Tage habe!
Eine Weste habe ich leider nicht bekommen, aber die Jacke aus dem selben Material - einfach ohne Ärmel vorstellen 

Ich wollte auch nach Möglichkeit die Sache Anfang April bestellen. Wie schaut es denn bei euch nächste Woche aus? Habt ihr mal unter der Woche Zeit - von mir aus auch nach dem Atlantis ?


----------



## Lupo (23. März 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> ....Habt ihr mal unter der Woche Zeit - von mir aus auch nach dem Atlantis ?



ja des wäre prima, da hat michael vllt auch ma wieder zeit und für dich wärs ne gelegenheit ma wieder mit schwimmen zu gehn


----------



## Erdi01 (23. März 2007)

*Tag 3* auf Malle war Entspannung angesagt. 

*Blacky führte uns ...*




*nach Binisallem. Google konnte seinem Frühsport nachgehen, Ich war in der Zwischenzeit im Radladen dahinter verschwunden...*





*auf unserem Heimweg haben wir's uns nochmal gutgeheh lassen. Wo das war weis ich leider nicht mehr  *




Fortsetzung folgt ...

Heute habe ich mir kurzentschlossen das Mallekontrastprogramm gegeben. Extrem Schneestampfing im Taunus   So 20-25cm Schnee kann anstengend sein


----------



## Lupo (24. März 2007)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> ...Wollen wir am Sonntag mal wieder eine gemütliche Tour fahren?



bei ner gemütlichen sonntagstour wär ich auch dabei, haste ne idee wos hingehen sollte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackTrek (24. März 2007)

Lupo schrieb:


> bei ner gemütlichen sonntagstour wär ich auch dabei, haste ne idee wos hingehen sollte?


Gemütlich=Wetterau?  
Wir könnten zur Abwechslung mal mit Absicht die Hohe Strasse auslassen und nach Norden raus Richtung Limeshain&Co. Treffpunkt dann besser nicht Bergen-Enkheim sondern Wilhelmsbad und direkt Kurs Nord.


----------



## Erdi01 (24. März 2007)

morgen kann ich nicht. Habe meine letzen WIPOKA Punkte eingetragen. Jetzt können wir endlich wieder unbeobachtet fahren  

Wenn man überhaupt einen Grund hatt zu fahren, ich habe derzeit keinen mehr und auch keine Lust mehr


----------



## Erdi01 (24. März 2007)

Der *Vierte Tag *auf Malle führte uns über neue, teilweise schlechtere Wege ...

*... nach Bunolya ...*




*dort ging es h o c h ...*







*... und wir ereichten und durchquerten Orient auf der Hochebene ...*





dann folgte eine entspannte Abfahrt, kleine Pause und schließlich der direkte Heimweg, nachdem der Defektteufel bei m.a.t. zum zweiten Male zugeschlagen hatte. Leider entgingen uns dadurch die kleinen schönen Ortschaften Campanet und Burger.

Fortsetzung folgt ...


----------



## Lupo (24. März 2007)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Gemütlich=Wetterau?
> Wir könnten zur Abwechslung mal mit Absicht die Hohe Strasse auslassen und nach Norden raus Richtung Limeshain&Co. Treffpunkt dann besser nicht Bergen-Enkheim sondern Wilhelmsbad und direkt Kurs Nord.



habs fast überlesen vor lauter malle-illustrationen  aber hört sich gut an martina und ich sind dabei und kommen dann mim auto nach hu (herbert-dröse-stadion? wann?)
kannst du guiden oder nen lmb eintrag machen, vllt fahrn ja nochn paar mit....


----------



## BlackTrek (24. März 2007)

Lupo schrieb:


> habs fast überlesen vor lauter malle-illustrationen  aber hört sich gut an martina und ich sind dabei und kommen dann mim auto nach hu (herbert-dröse-stadion? wann?)
> kannst du guiden oder nen lmb eintrag machen, vllt fahrn ja nochn paar mit....



Ok! Das ist jetzt aber echt "Last minute biking"  

Sonntags-Plausch-Tour

bismorsche!


----------



## Lupo (24. März 2007)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Ok! Das ist jetzt aber echt "Last minute biking"  ..



und schon eingetragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackTrek (24. März 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Der *Vierte Tag *auf Malle führte uns über neue, teilweise schlechtere Wege ...
> 
> [snip]
> 
> ...



Hey Erdi, das sind wirklich tolle Bilder geworden. Super!   

@M.A.T.: Wie ist denn die Geschichte mit dem Laufrad weitergegangen? Offensichtlich hat der Laden das ja noch hingekriegt. Oder biste mit einem Ersatzlaufrad gefahren?


----------



## Erdi01 (25. März 2007)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Hey Erdi, das sind wirklich tolle Bilder geworden. Super!


das Lob gebührt nicht mir alleine. Ich veröffentliche hier auch Bilder von Andreas und Google. Wir Drei waren/sind die Starfotografen  

Und weil wir gerade so schön beim Thema sind  

*TAG 5* unseres Malletrips brachte uns eine weitere Königsetappe  

*Nach 50KM Einrollen kam mal was Neues ... es ging aufwärts ...*




*... um uns gleich drauf wieder nach Port De Soller runter zu stürzen ...*




*... was kommt nach hoch -> höher ...*




*... nach 865 HM am Stück Siegerpose *




*... hier haben wir schon mal auf unsere Tagesleistung von 148 KM bei 1900HM angestoßen.*




Fortsetzung folgt ...


----------



## RedRum05 (25. März 2007)

Sind wirklich nen paar Bilder von Malle dabei, wo man ein wenig neidich werden könnte 

Hatte heute ne super WP Abschlusstour mit ausreichend Sonne und warmen Temperaturen  
Schade, dass es rum ist... nächste Woche wird eine sehr punktreiche Woche. Hat denn keiner aus unserem Team heute Punkte gemacht, oder haben wir knapp die TOP 50 verfehlt?  

@Lupo, Erdi... wie machen wir es denn mit den Trikots? Ich hab morgen wahrscheinlich keine Zeit mit schwimmen zu gehen, aber danach wenn ihr irgendwo was esst oder sowas. Sollte halt nicht ganz so weit weg sein.


----------



## Lupo (26. März 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> ...
> @Lupo, Erdi... wie machen wir es denn mit den Trikots? Ich hab morgen wahrscheinlich keine Zeit mit schwimmen zu gehen, aber danach wenn ihr irgendwo was esst oder sowas. Sollte halt nicht ganz so weit weg sein.



dann schlage ich mal den hier vor:

_Bistro Alter Bahnhof
Bahnhofsplatz 1
63150 Heusenstamm_

wir werden ungefähr um 20.20 uhr dort aufschlagen


----------



## RedRum05 (26. März 2007)

Lupo schrieb:


> dann schlage ich mal den hier vor:
> 
> _Bistro Alter Bahnhof
> Bahnhofsplatz 1
> ...




Alles klar! Werde dorthin kommen


----------



## Erdi01 (27. März 2007)

Der Letzte Tag auf Malle brachte uns bei bestem Wetter ...

*... vorbei am einheimischen Streckenposten * 




*zum Cap Formentor ...*




*auf dem Weg zurück folgte noch ein kleiner Abstecher ...*




*... zum alten Leuchtfeuer, mit sagenhafter Rundumsicht *




*und schließlich ließen wir die Woche Malle ausklingen wie sie begann * 




Damit schließt sich der Bilderbogen. 

Jetzt darf hier wieder Ruhe und Besinnlichkeit einkehren 

Oder habt Ihr was zu vermelden 

*P.S. Diese und viele viel weitere Bilder sind schon seit Tagen auf unserem Eisbären Hompage zu sehen.*


----------



## m.a.t. (27. März 2007)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> @M.A.T.: Wie ist denn die Geschichte mit dem Laufrad weitergegangen? Offensichtlich hat der Laden das ja noch hingekriegt. Oder biste mit einem Ersatzlaufrad gefahren?


Danke der Nachfrage. Nach der 2. Reparatur hat das Laufrad dann auch über den Puig Major gehalten. Nächste Woche lass ich es hier beim Händler neu einspeichen.
Mhm, wo ich gerade die Bilder durchsehe. Da hab ich ja fast auf jedem Bild was gegessen  und trotzdem abgenommen. 
ciao, matthias


----------



## RedRum05 (27. März 2007)

So... da gestern die Frage nacht der Windjacke etc. geklärt wurde, würde ich jetzt gerne langsam die ganzen Bestellungen aufnehmen, dass ich möglichst bald die Menge habe.
Wer sich bis zum 05.04. gemeldet hat, wird berücksichtig und bekommt dann eine Mail mit allen Daten. Bestellt wird, sobald ich von jedem das Geld habe. Will aber nicht Monate warten, da ich am Liebsten direkt nach Ostern bestellen wollte.

Am Besten gleich ne Mail mit Modell/Menge/Größe/Kragenname schicken.


----------



## Andreas (27. März 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> So... da gestern die Frage nacht der Windjacke etc. geklärt wurde, würde ich jetzt gerne langsam die ganzen Bestellungen aufnehmen, dass ich möglichst bald die Menge habe.
> Wer sich bis zum 05.04. gemeldet hat, wird berücksichtig und bekommt dann eine Mail mit allen Daten. Bestellt wird, sobald ich von jedem das Geld habe. Will aber nicht Monate warten, da ich am Liebsten direkt nach Ostern bestellen wollte.
> 
> Am Besten gleich ne Mail mit Modell/Menge/Größe/Kragenname schicken.



Was ist denn mit der Windjacke und welche Modelle ausser lang und kurzarm gibt es noch?


----------



## RedRum05 (27. März 2007)

Andreas schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit der Windjacke und welche Modelle ausser lang und kurzarm gibt es noch?



Windjacke gibt es als Langarm und als Weste. Die Trikots gibt es mit durchgehendem Reisverschluss und/oder mit einem Winterstoff. 
Winterstoff kostet +10 und der längere Reisverschluss + 0,75


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (27. März 2007)

wie gestern besprochen nehme ich eine Windweste und eine Windjacke.

Das die Beschriftungen geändert werden ist klar. Ich stelle hier aber nochmal zur Diskusion was an Beschriftung drauf soll. Das Thema ist mir gestern zu kurz gekommen, außerdem war nur ein kleiner Teil anwesend. 

*Das Thema Beschriftung kann hier ruhig nochmal diskutiert werden und JEDER den es berifft möge seine Meinung kundtun.*

Mein Vorschlag/Wunsch:

www.mtb-Team-Eisbären.de   anstelle   Touren rund um Hanau
www.mtb-rhein-main.de         anstelle    www.mtb-news.de

Ich finde eine regionaler Bezug muß schon auf den Trikos, Westen etc. vorhanden sein. Wenn ich bislang angesprochen wurde, dann immer deswegen.

Jetzt Ihr ...


----------



## KillerN (27. März 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> Ich nehme auch 2
> 
> Dann aber www.mtb-team-eisbären.de als Domain und "Team Eisbären" als Schriftzug überm Reifen
> 
> ...



Bin weiterhin dafür das wir "Touren rund um Hanau" mit "Team Eisbären" ersetzten und "www.mtb-news.de" mit "www.mtb-team-eisbären" verändern.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## RedRum05 (27. März 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> Bin weiterhin dafür das wir "Touren rund um Hanau" mit "Team Eisbären" ersetzten und "www.mtb-news.de" mit "www.mtb-team-eisbären" verändern.
> 
> Grüße
> Jens



Schließe mich wie damals an. Man kann vielleicht noch drüber reden MTB Team Eisbären zu schreiben, aber ansonsten dachte ich auch, dass es so wird. Die Domain über den Reifen zu schreiben wird auch zu lang.


----------



## KillerN (27. März 2007)

Hallo Leute, 
*diesen Samstag *um *14 Uhr* wollte ich ab der Hohen Mark zu einer Tour starten. 
Würde mich freuen wenn der Eine oder Andere mitfahren würde.

Bergab nur Trails aber mit Chickenwaymöglichkeit  (hoffe ich mal ) 
Bin für neue Wege offen   Es wird keiner Plattgefahren und immer gewartet am Ende der Abfahrt  

Hier ist der LMB Eintrag: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4088

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Erdi01 (28. März 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ich finde eine regionaler Bezug muß schon auf den Trikos, Westen etc. vorhanden sein. Wenn ich bislang angesprochen wurde, dann immer deswegen.
> 
> Jetzt Ihr ...


*Ich bleib bei meiner Aussage *   

wie auch immer der Aussieht ...


----------



## Erdi01 (28. März 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> [augenreibmodus an] hier tauchen ja immer mehr Rennradler auf  Wenn ich das richtig überschlage kommen die Eisbären und Wölfe ja bald an die 10 Frau und Mann herran  Na wenn man da nicht mal ne schöne gemeinsame RTF oder sonstige Tour zustande bekommt, weis ich auch nicht wie  [augenreibmodus aus]
> 
> Trotzdem setzt ich mich frühestens auf Malle auf mein Renner



*Wo sind nun die ganzen Rennradler, die sich hier geoutet haben * 

Wer startet mit am Sonntag zur RTF Eppertshausen


----------



## Andreas (28. März 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> www.mtb-Team-Eisbären.de   anstelle   Touren rund um Hanau
> www.mtb-rhein-main.de         anstelle    www.mtb-news.de



Mein Vorschlag: 

*MTB Team Eisbären*  anstelle   Touren rund um Hanau

mtb-rhein-main.de          anstelle    www.mtb-news.de die Idee finde ich klasse
und der regionale Bezug ist auch da.


----------



## Lupo (28. März 2007)

Andreas schrieb:


> Mein Vorschlag:
> 
> *MTB Team Eisbären*  anstelle   Touren rund um Hanau
> 
> ...



die url sollte desshalb ums rad um auch killers homepage zu bewerben. würde man die auch noch unten anbringen wirds unübersichtlich. ansonsten bin ich ganz deiner meinung, je kürzer die texte um so einprägsamer.

@ erdi: die sind da wose hingehörn


----------



## Ippie (28. März 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Mein Vorschlag/Wunsch:
> 
> www.mtb-Team-Eisbären.de   anstelle   Touren rund um Hanau
> www.mtb-rhein-main.de         anstelle    www.mtb-news.de
> ...



Morsch 'n zusammen,

Erdi's Vorschlag finde ich gut. Ich würde halt das www. weglassen, damit es nicht zu lang wird. Und brauchen tut es auch keiner.

mtb-Team-Eisbären.de
mtb-Rhein-Main.de

Gruß Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (28. März 2007)

Macht doch MTB Team Eisbären Kreis Offenbach  Müßte doch von der Länge hinhauen und entspricht zu 90 % den Tatsachen. Anstatt Kreis Offenbach geht auch Rhein Main.

Und dann gehört doch wohl auch der Link ohne Zweifel dazu, der für die Eisbären Werbung macht  :

www.mtb-team-eisbären.de 

Falls es bei uns zu Trikots kommt, werde ich auch für einen Regionalbezug werben. Biketreff Hanau zum Beispiel


Grüße

Google


----------



## Andreas (28. März 2007)

Ippie schrieb:


> Morsch 'n zusammen,
> 
> Erdi's Vorschlag finde ich gut. Ich würde halt das www. weglassen, damit es nicht zu lang wird. Und brauchen tut es auch keiner.
> 
> ...



Ohne URL gar nicht schecht.
Vielleicht aber so:

MTB-Team-Eisbären.de
mtb-rhein-main.de


Gibt es die URL MTB-Team-Eisbären.de eigentlich schon? Auch mit Umlaut?


----------



## Andreas (28. März 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *Wo sind nun die ganzen Rennradler, die sich hier geoutet haben *
> 
> Wer startet mit am Sonntag zur RTF Eppertshausen



Am Sonntag ist auch noch Mainuferlauf in Seligenstadt den ich eigentlich mitlaufen wollte.

@RedRum: Weil mein rechtes Knie wieder muckt und ich schon 5 Wochen nicht gelaufen bin, werde ich am Sonntag wohl nicht mitlaufen.

@Malleristies: Diese Woche ist echt mies auf Malle. Da haben wir hier schoeneres Wetter.

Wegen Sonntag habe ich mir noch keine weiteren Gedanken gemacht. Interesse habe ich schon. Momentan ist mein Renner noch nicht mal zusammenmontiert.


----------



## RedRum05 (28. März 2007)

Also beim Schriftzug über dem Reifen hätte ich nicht so gerne eine URL. Jedoch wenn z.B. auf der mtb-rhein-main.de auf der Startseite direkt ein große Link auf die Eisbären Page ist sollte das auch kein Problem sein ?! Ein Vorschlag von mir...

@Andreas.. ich werden dann wohl auch nicht am Sonntag laufen, da ich dieses Jahr durch meine beiden Achillessehnenentzündungen eh nicht ausreichend trainieren konnte  

Den RTF würde ich wirklich gerne mitfahren, aber der Renner ist bei mir noch ca. 6 Monate entfernt 

@Nightride.. wie sieht es denn mit na Runde für morgen Abend aus???


----------



## loti (28. März 2007)

Hallo,
ich fahre die RTF am Sonntag in Eppertshausen. Meine Startzeit wäre 9 Uhr.
Liebe Grüße
loti


----------



## Erdi01 (28. März 2007)

Andreas schrieb:


> Wegen Sonntag habe ich mir noch keine weiteren Gedanken gemacht. Interesse habe ich schon. Momentan ist mein Renner noch nicht mal zusammenmontiert.


Rede Dich nicht raus. Das ist für uns K.O.ler ein Pflichttermin  Ich habe mein Renner derzeit nicht mal in Einzelteilen in meiner Nähe  Das werde ich morgen ändern müssen. Wo sollen ich/wir Dich aufsammeln  

Deshalb werde ich morgen auch nichts offizielles anbieten. Das darf gern wieder @[email protected] oder @[email protected] übernehmen  

*Hier ist der LMB für Eppertshausen*
Ein weiterer Treffpunkt kann um 8:30 vorm Kreishaus Dietzenbach sein. Vllt für @Loti und grü[email protected] interessant


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.a.t. (28. März 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *Hier ist der LMB für Eppertshausen*
> Ein weiterer Treffpunkt kann um 8:30 vorm Kreishaus Dietzenbach sein. Vllt für @Loti und grü[email protected] interessant


wasn das für ein Forum? Werd versuchen, auch nach Eppertshausen zu kommen. Das wird aber hart so früh ...
ciao, matthias


----------



## Erdi01 (29. März 2007)

komme gerade aus meim Bastelraum ---> Rush-Hour hatt begonnen    



m.a.t. schrieb:


> wasn das für ein Forum? Werd versuchen, auch nach Eppertshausen zu kommen. Das wird aber hart so früh ...
> ciao, matthias


kenne ich auch nett, is auch nett mein Eintrag


----------



## RedRum05 (29. März 2007)

Na dann wirds bei mir wohl heute auch keinen Nightride geben bei dem Wetter. Werd dann bis zum Sonnenuntergang fahren 

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt, wie das Rush dann in freier Wildbahn aussieht


----------



## Andreas (29. März 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Na dann wirds bei mir wohl heute auch keinen Nightride geben bei dem Wetter. Werd dann bis zum Sonnenuntergang fahren
> 
> Da bin ich ja mal gespannt, wie das Rush dann in freier Wildbahn aussieht



Ich wollte eigentlich fahren, wenn es nicht regnet. Vielleicht kann man sich ja spontan mal zusammentelefonieren. Dann kann ich mir auch mal den Westenstoff anschauen.


----------



## RedRum05 (29. März 2007)

Andreas schrieb:


> Ich wollte eigentlich fahren, wenn es nicht regnet. Vielleicht kann man sich ja spontan mal zusammentelefonieren. Dann kann ich mir auch mal den Westenstoff anschauen.



Ich wollte dann mehr oder weniger spontan losfahren, wenn ich mit unserm Hund wieder zurück bin. Werde dann so gegen 16:40-17 Uhr starten.
Hoffe aber auch, dass es später nicht mehr regnet!


----------



## Erdi01 (30. März 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Da bin ich ja mal gespannt, wie das Rush dann in freier Wildbahn aussieht


Nicht mehr so farblos wie der Prophet  

Der komplette Aufbau inkl. Endstand sind auf unserer HP dokumentiert. 
Das offizielle Fotoshooting im Freihen seht noch aus.

Mein Renner habe ich auch wieder. Frechheit was ich da für ein Lenker und Vorbau die ganze Zeit montiert hatt, der Lenker über 350g, wie mit Blei ausgesossen. Der Vorbau auch nicht viel besser  

Jetzt ist's besser  

Nur scheint meine Carbonstütze nicht sehr maßhaltig zu sein. Obwohl 27,2 draufsteht geht sie nicht rein   Scheizz Ding - Egal - gerade die nächste bestellt ... noch etwas leichter  

Start Sonntag Eppertshausen kann mich nur noch das Wetter stoppen


----------



## Andreas (30. März 2007)

Der letzte Post von Malle. Ich habe eine Selektion meiner Favoriten mal online gestellt.

Hier gibt es die Bilder:
http://www.mtb-rhein-main.de/galerie/malle.html

Hier gibt es die Touren:
http://www.mtb-rhein-main.de/gpsRennrad


----------



## Erdi01 (30. März 2007)

Andreas schrieb:


> Der letzte Post von Malle. Ich habe eine Selektion meiner Favoriten mal online gestellt.
> 
> Hier gibt es die Bilder:
> http://www.mtb-rhein-main.de/galerie/malle.html
> ...


 

Ich könnt mich schon wieder in den Flieger setzen  Wie ist eigentlich im November das Wetter auf Malle. Irgendwie muß ich noch über 5 Wochen Urlaub dieses Jahr unterbringen ...


----------



## Google (30. März 2007)

Ja, echt klasse Bilder. Kaum zu glauben, dass wir das erlebt haben. Ich zähre jetzt noch von Malle...

Mir wird klar was mir das Biken bedeutet und ich bin einfach dankbar was ich schon erlebt habe und noch hoffentlich erleben werde.


----------



## KillerN (30. März 2007)

Soll ich das Taschentuch rausholen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (30. März 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> Soll ich das Taschentuch rausholen ?


Ich weiß, in Deinem spritzigen Alter, wo noch die Armuskulatur  asymetrisch ausgebildet ist........nicht Jugendfrei  

Drecksack !!


----------



## KillerN (30. März 2007)

Du meinst das Alter wo man morgens Aufwacht und sich erstmal fragt wer das nebendran ist ?   Das mit der Hand lässt sich auch erklären, linke Hand Bier rechte Hand Kopf der ..... stimmt nicht Jugendfrei  

Um mal schnellstens von diesem Thema abzulenken will ich nochmal morgen auf die Taunustour aufmerksam machen. LMB Eintrag ist gemacht  Wetter scheint doch halbwegs stabil zu sein.


----------



## Erdi01 (30. März 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> Wetter scheint doch halbwegs stabil zu sein.


GENAU - regnet durchgehend


----------



## Lupo (30. März 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> GENAU - regnet durchgehend



ich wollt ja auch wieder mal im taunus fahrn und glaube dass sonntag die bessere wahl ist. kommt jemand mit? 
*aber gemütlich, schliesslich hatte ich ja kein malle-bergtraining*


----------



## Erdi01 (31. März 2007)

Lupo schrieb:


> ich wollt ja auch wieder mal im taunus fahrn und glaube dass sonntag die bessere wahl ist. kommt jemand mit?
> *aber gemütlich, schliesslich hatte ich ja kein malle-bergtraining*


Ja ich, wenn ich morgen früh verschlafen sollte  

Sehr kurzfristige Mail erhalten, aber schön das es wieder los geht  

_Es geht wieder los,

am Samstag, den 31.3.07 treffen wir uns bei Rejnhold (Dtzb. Langgesser Str.13) um 14:00 Uhr.
Wir fahren 3 h Richtung Odenwald und Zurück (logischer Weise).

Bis dann Bernd_

Hmmm - wenn's bis dahin nicht regnet, könnt ich eigentlich ...


----------



## BlackTrek (31. März 2007)

Ich würde morgen auch gerne mit Euch fahren, aber ich hab mir eine Erkältung eingefangen...


----------



## Milass (31. März 2007)

Ich bevorzuge auch den Sonntag.


----------



## Lupo (31. März 2007)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Ich würde morgen auch gerne mit Euch fahren, aber ich hab mir eine Erkältung eingefangen...



denn mal gute besserung, sonja so lange du kein fieber hast kannste doch mitkommen, der frischen taunusluft sagt man ja wundersame heilkräfte nach 

@all: hab für morgen mal einen LMB Eintrag gemacht, wer mag kann sich gerne anschliessen.


----------



## Erdi01 (31. März 2007)

@[email protected] auch ein Custombauer  Habe gerade Dein S-Works angeschaut. Sehr edel und schön  Was wiegt das Ding


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milass (31. März 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> @[email protected] auch ein Custombauer  Habe gerade Dein S-Works angeschaut. Sehr edel und schön  Was wiegt das Ding



danke für das Kompliment, gebe ich gerne an dich zurück, dein retro schaut auch super aus  
das epic wiegt ziemlich genau 11kg, tendenz weiter sinkend, wenn ich mal wieder geld hab  
Wenn du heute mit zu unserer Tour startest kannst du es mal in echt sehen  
Wie schauts mit dem Gewicht deines Velos aus??

gruss


----------



## Erdi01 (31. März 2007)

Wenn Dir das Retro schon gefällt, dann warte mal auf's Rush. Das ist eben erst fertig geworden. Kataloggewicht 10,44 in Large. Fahrfertig 10,75  Im übrigen auch mit Nope Atmospere LRS, nur vorn halt Leftynabe  

Das Retro wiegt 10,68 fahrfertig. Das Rush ist das Todesurteil für's Retro - zumindest vom Gewicht her  

Ja, kein Regen in Sicht, hier in Dtz kommt im Moment eher die Sonne raus. Da gehen mir langsam die Agumente aus nicht auf's Rad zu steigen. Heute und morgen aber Renner, der hatt im übringen bei 58 7,6 fahrfertig. Da geht aber noch was ...

Allen viel Spaß. Muß dann auch mal ...


----------



## KillerN (31. März 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> GENAU - regnet durchgehend



Tja wer zuletzt lacht, lacht am besten  

Ausschließlich trockene Tour mit ca. 1200Hm und den guten alten (inzwischen aufgeräumten) Trails. Hat wieder bock auf mehr gemacht und  gut gelaunte bekannte AWB'ler waren auch am Start  

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Milass (31. März 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> Tja wer zuletzt lacht, lacht am besten
> 
> Ausschließlich trockene Tour mit ca. 1200Hm und den guten alten (inzwischen aufgeräumten) Trails. Hat wieder bock auf mehr gemacht und  gut gelaunte bekannte AWB'ler waren auch am Start
> 
> ...



so schauts aus, nicht zu kalt nicht zu warm, nicht zu nass nicht zu trocken - ideale Bedingungen für eine erfolgreiche Tour  
Die Regenhose im Gepäck war überflüssig 

Erdi, wann kommen denn Bilder von deinem Rush??

grüße

michael


----------



## KillerN (31. März 2007)

@Milas schau mal auf die Eisbären Homepage das sind schon erste Fotos  

Wer hat morgen Lust zur Burg Frankenstein zu fahren ?

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Erdi01 (31. März 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> Erdi, wann kommen denn Bilder von deinem Rush??
> michael









Hier mal zwei Vorabpics. Das eigentliche Fotoshootiung bei Tageslicht steht noch aus  

Eins davon dokumentiert das Gewicht 10,76 kg fahrfertig mit Pedale und Tacho. Sonst glaubt's eh keiner. Ist ja "nur" das Alu Rush - kein Carbon - zumindest der Rahmen  

Ich hatte Zielgewicht von 11 Kg fahrfertig im Visier, dass es so deutlich drunter liegt ist einfach nur 
   

@[email protected] Franky = falscher Tag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedRum05 (31. März 2007)

Ich wollte noch mal kurz darauf hinweisen, dass ich bis spätestens nächsten Mittwoch alle Bestellungen zusammen haben will um dann die Mails raus schicken zu können und hoffentlich nach Ostern dann zu bestellen.

Montag Abend werd ich schon mal ne Liste veröffentlichen, wer alles bestellt hat und wo dann jeder die Angaben überprüfen kann. Wenn es so weiter geht könnten wir vllt. 20 Teile zusammen bekommen  

@Sonntag... ich kann morgen leider auch nicht zur Franky fahren, aber werd es dann mal unter der Woche nachholen.


----------



## Milass (31. März 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Hier mal zwei Vorabpics. Das eigentliche Fotoshootiung bei Tageslicht steht noch aus
> 
> Eins davon dokumentiert das Gewicht 10,76 kg fahrfertig mit Pedale und Tacho. Sonst glaubt's eh keiner. Ist ja "nur" das Alu Rush - kein Carbon - zumindest der Rahmen
> 
> ...



Erdi das Bike ist   !! 10 Punkte !!!

btw, verliert man nich die Garantie wenn man die Aufkleber von den Felgen kratzt?


----------



## Erdi01 (31. März 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> btw, verliert man nich die Garantie wenn man die Aufkleber von den Felgen kratzt?


Denke nicht. Man muß nichts kratzen oder nachbehandeln. Einfach eine Ecke losgepuhlt und drann gezogen, geht rückstandslos runter und spart 3g


----------



## Milass (31. März 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Denke nicht. Man muß nichts kratzen oder nachbehandeln. Einfach eine Ecke losgepuhlt und drann gezogen, geht rückstandslos runter und spart 3g



Tatsächlich. Jo jetzt sind se auch bei mir runner


----------



## Erdi01 (1. April 2007)

Heute hatt mein Rush das Tageslicht entdeckt, soweit so gut  

Hier noch das erste offizelle Foto ... weiter Details auf unserer HP





Für die Technikverliebten hier noch die Ausstattung im Detail:

*FRAMESET:*
Rush 3000 Frame, Large, patriotblue
Fox Float R Pro Pedal, 110mm
Vollcarbon ELO Lefty, 105mm
gepimpt by 88+ (Nadellager+öldämpfer)
gepimpt für Rush (gelber Faltenbalk, schwarz lackierte Gabelbrücken)

*LRS:*
Leftynabe, Nope N75 Nabe
Sapim CX-Ray
Sapim Alunippel blau
Schwalbe RR 2.1
Michelin Latex C4

*BREMSE:*
Magura Marta SL mit SL Rotoren

*ANTRIEB:*
Sram 9.0 Drehgriffe 3/8-fach
Sram X.0 Blackbox Schaltwerk
XT Top Swing Umwerfer
tw Nokons
KMC X9-SL Kette
KCNC Scandium ISIS Innenlager
RPM Carbonkurbel (=FSA)

*ANBAUTEILE:*
Pazzas Carbonlenker
Ritchey WCS Griffe
Cannondale Vorbau
Maxm Isogrid Carbonstütze 27,2 400mm
Flite Carbonio

*GEWICHT:*
10,48 Kg (katalogbereinigt)
10,76 Kg (fahrfertig mit Pedale, Tacho etc.)

Und damit wollte ich jetzt durch die Lande fahren - Betonung liegt auf wollte, bin nicht weit gekommen, weil Rahmenbruch


----------



## Lupo (1. April 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Und damit wollte ich jetzt durch die Lande fahren - Betonung liegt auf wollte, bin nicht weit gekommen, weil Rahmenbruch



ok,    *heut ist der 01. april*


----------



## Erdi01 (1. April 2007)

Ups ... erwischt  

Ach ja, ich vergas das betrifft ja nur Fusions (duck und wech) 

Trotzdem fällt es mir schwer damit umherzufahren und einzusauen - viel zu schade dafür. Die Vitriene ist aber schon voll


----------



## Lupo (1. April 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ....
> Ach ja, ich vergas das betrifft ja nur Fusions (duck und wech)
> 
> ....


ich geb dir gleich fusion . meins ist schwer und stabil  aber echt, bei deinem leichtbaufetisch hab ich 10 min. gebraucht um den joke zu durchschauen, wenn einer schon die aufkleber abkratzt liegt ein leichtbaurahmenbruch ja im bereich des möglichen 

und übrigens: bike einsauen macht doch spass, kann mer ja hinterher wieder waschen


----------



## Lupo (2. April 2007)

hab ein paar fotos von unserer sonntagstour hochgeschoben:
*klick*
@killer: deine vom samstag konnt ich net finden...


----------



## Milass (2. April 2007)

Lupo schrieb:


> hab ein paar fotos von unserer sonntagstour hochgeschoben:
> *klick*
> @killer: deine vom samstag konnt ich net finden...




wir ham auch keine gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KillerN (2. April 2007)

Ja, ich hatte die Cam nicht dabei, nächtes Mal, wenn ich meinen neuen Rucksack schon habe, werde ich die Kamera wieder auf Touren mitnehmen.

Grüße
Jens

P.S.: Heute Nachmittag um 17 Uhr am Patershäuser Hof starten der Jörg und ich auf ne lockere RMV Weg 1 Tour. Wenn jemand kurzfristig kommt, kurz per PM bei mir melden.


----------



## RedRum05 (2. April 2007)

War ne schöne flotte Runde heute  
Kam noch bei Waldacker in nen kurzen Regen, aber bei dem Wetter war das mehr Erfrischung  

Ich wollte noch mal drann *errinnern*, dass ich bis Mittwoch alle Bestellungen zusammen haben will um dann die Mails raus zu schicken.


----------



## Erdi01 (2. April 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Ich wollte noch mal drann *errinnern*, dass ich bis Mittwoch alle Bestellungen zusammen haben will um dann die Mails raus zu schicken.



dann wird es Zeit uns *endgültig* auf die neue Beschriftung zu einigen.

Ich habe mir die Statments nochmal angeschaut und denke Nachfolgendes wäre der beste Kompromis um alle Wünsche zu berücksichtigen:

Über dem Reifen:
*MTB-Team-Eisbären.de* 
Der Schriftzug ist im übrigen genau solang wie der Alte.

auf den Trikotaschen:
*mtb-rhein-main.de*
Die Groß- und Kleinschrift sollte auch exakt so drauf stehen.

Ich denke da ist alles enthalten worauf jeder Einzelne wert legen. Und Jeder sollte damit leben können.

*Und um es weiter voranzutreiben verkünde ich: Jeder der sich bis Mittwoch NICHT gegeteilig dazu äußert ist mit dem Vorschlag einverstanden !!!*


----------



## Andreas (3. April 2007)

Wie schaut's denn ueberhaupt mit der Bestellmenge aus. Sind wir über dem Limit?

Und nochmal meine Anmerkung: die Domain MTB-Team-Eisbären.de gibt es doch gar nicht???


----------



## Lupo (3. April 2007)

Andreas schrieb:


> ...
> Und nochmal meine Anmerkung: die Domain MTB-Team-Eisbären.de gibt es doch gar nicht???



da wollte sich meines wissens vor einiger zeit der killer drum kümmern, wär ja auch blöd wenn dann ne url draufsteht dies garnet gibt. also jens, wie schauts


----------



## KillerN (3. April 2007)

Wenn wir uns drauf geeinigt haben und die Bestellung fertig ist, meld ich die Seite an und leite dass dann um, sodas man auf mtb-team-eisbären.de klickt und dann auf die hanau.de umgeleitet wird. 
Wieso ?
Weil der Webspace für die Hanau Site noch bis Herbst gekauft ist und Geld gekostet hat. Daher kauf ich erstmal nur die Domain ...

Ok ?


----------



## wissefux (3. April 2007)

dann kauf mal schnell, bevor andere es tun und wo anders hin umleiten  feind liest mit


----------



## KillerN (3. April 2007)

LOL zum Glück muss ja auf jeder HP der Urheber hinterlegt sein *RÜTLI Smily such*


----------



## RedRum05 (3. April 2007)

Die min. Bestellmenge haben wir schon lang überschritten. 
Wenn sich Sakir noch äußert, sollten wir 20 Oberteile zusammen haben. Deshalb will ich noch warten mit den genauen Preisen, da diese sich auch nach der Bestellmenge richten.

Momentan habe ich die Bestellung von...
- KillerN
- Teddy24
- Ippie
- Lupo
- MissMarple
- Erdi01
- Andreas (da war glaube ich noch was offen?)
- Nature-One (da ist noch die Größe offen)
- [email protected]
- $teffen
- RedRum05


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (3. April 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ok ?



dann fix des am besten bevor die bestellung rausgeht, hab keine lust fürn fux werbung zu fahrn


----------



## Deleted 37613 (3. April 2007)

Ich nehme L wenn die normal ausfallen.....


----------



## Andreas (3. April 2007)

Nature-one schrieb:


> Ich nehme L wenn die normal ausfallen.....



Mess einfach mal ein Trikot dass dir gut passt und vergleiche die Werte mit denen von der owayo.de Homepage.


----------



## Erdi01 (3. April 2007)

Nature-one schrieb:


> Ich nehme L wenn die normal ausfallen.....


tun sie nicht.

Die Trikos fallen eher eine Nummer kleiner aus. Vergleichbar Nalini.
Die Windjacke, die wir als Muster hatten, viel Normal aus.

@[email protected] bin auch dafür die URL schnellstmöglich zu blocken. Wenn's um Kosten gehen sollte finden wir schon eine Lösung.


----------



## Google (3. April 2007)

Tach allerseits

Zunächst erst einmal an die Rennerfahrer(innen)....ok und von mir aus noch Stevens Crossfahrer :

fohns und ich haben am Ostersonntag vor ne Rennerunde zu fahren. Von Hanau nach Krotzeborsch-Alzenau-Oberrodenbach-Selbold-Ronneburg und dann muß ich mal auf die Karte schauen. Ich werde mich um ruige Landstrassen bemühen auch die obige Anfangsbeschreibung kann sich noch ändern....

Wollen wir was Gemeinsames fahren ? Startzeit so zwischen 10:00 - 11:00 

Grüße

Google


----------



## Andreas (3. April 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Tach allerseits
> 
> Zunächst erst einmal an die Rennerfahrer(innen)....ok und von mir aus noch Stevens Crossfahrer :
> 
> ...



Der Crossfahrer ist über Ostern nicht zu Hause.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (3. April 2007)

Andreas schrieb:


> Der Crossfahrer ist über Ostern nicht zu Hause.


Übrigens Danke für die MalleCD  Ist alles heil bei mir angekommen.


----------



## RedRum05 (3. April 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Über dem Reifen:
> *MTB-Team-Eisbären.de*
> Der Schriftzug ist im übrigen genau solang wie der Alte.
> 
> ...



Also überm Reifen würde ich einfach nur *MTB-Team-Eisbären *stehen lassen, da das ".de" dahinter komisch aussieht.
Als URL *www.mtb-rhein-main.de*, aber dann sollte auf der Startseite gleich ein Werbebanner oder ähnliches kommen, welcher auf die Eisbären HP verlinkt!


----------



## Deleted 37613 (3. April 2007)

Ich habe drei Trikots nachgemessen die mir sehr gut passen. 
Es würde mir eher ein XL passen allerdings sind dann hinten 9 cm mehr dran. Das tu ich mir nicht an.


----------



## Erdi01 (3. April 2007)

Google schrieb:


> fohns und ich haben am Ostersonntag vor ne Rennerunde zu fahren. Von Hanau nach Krotzeborsch-Alzenau-Oberrodenbach-Selbold-Ronneburg und dann muß ich mal auf die Karte schauen. Ich werde mich um ruige Landstrassen bemühen auch die obige Anfangsbeschreibung kann sich noch ändern....
> 
> Wollen wir was Gemeinsames fahren ? Startzeit so zwischen 10:00 - 11:00
> 
> ...


ich werd's im Auge behalten was Ihr vorhabt. Startzeit tendenziell eher gegen 11 h


----------



## loti (4. April 2007)

Hallo,
da google auf eine Rennradtour hinweist, mach ich das auch mal.
Ich fahre am Karfreitag eine gemütliche Rennradrunde, soweit das überhaupt möglich ist.    
Tour in den Odenwald:Über Altheim, Semd nach Hassenroth (5 km Anstieg). Abfahrt nach Annelsbach, Anstieg nach Hippelsbach (dort Mittagspause), über Dieburg zurück nach Dreieich (ca 100 km, 800 hm, Schnitt ca. 23 km/h)
Start: 9 Uhr Dreieich-Sprendlingen, Lindenplatz - man kann auch unterwegs dazu kommen
Ankunft ca. 16 Uhr nach langer Mittagspause
Kontakt: 0170-8323621

Liebe Grüße
loti


----------



## Andreas (4. April 2007)

An alle Biker aus fremden Threads: Warnung vor den Eisbären!


----------



## Arachne (4. April 2007)

Andreas schrieb:


> An alle Biker aus fremden Threads: Warnung vor den Eisbären!



Was macht ihr denn mit den anderen?

Die Frage wolltest Du doch jetzt lesen!


----------



## Lupo (4. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Was macht ihr denn mit den anderen?
> 
> Die Frage wolltest Du doch jetzt lesen!



 ich glaub bei dem post fehlt was....


----------



## Arachne (4. April 2007)

Lupo schrieb:


> ich glaub bei dem post fehlt was....



Wieso? Ich frage mich halt, wieso der Andreas "Gastleser" vor den Eisbären warnt.


----------



## Andreas (4. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wieso? Ich frage mich halt, wieso der Andreas "Gastleser" vor den Eisbären warnt.



Nicht Gastleser. AWBler oder Wölfe...  

 Ist ja nur ein Joke. Bin über das Bild im Netz gestolpert. Ist von einem Rennradclub "Polar Bears".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (4. April 2007)

Andreas schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ist ja nur ein Joke. Bin über das Bild im Netz gestolpert. Ist von einem Rennradclub "Polar Bears".



ich meinte ja auch andreas`post. ich seh kein bild...


----------



## RedRum05 (4. April 2007)

So.. heute ist Mittwoch und ich habe so weit alle Bestellungen zusammen 
Mails gehen jetzt nach und nach raus.

- KillerN
- Teddy24
- Ippie
- Lupo
- MissMarple
- Erdi01
- Andreas
- Nature-One (Größe offen bis Fr.)
- Sakir (brauch ich noch genaueres?!)
- [email protected]
- $teffen
- RedRum05


----------



## Erdi01 (5. April 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> dann wird es Zeit uns *endgültig* auf die neue Beschriftung zu einigen.
> 
> Ich habe mir die Statments nochmal angeschaut und denke Nachfolgendes wäre der beste Kompromis um alle Wünsche zu berücksichtigen:
> 
> ...



so die Einspruchsfrist ist rum 

Nur @[email protected] hatte sich zu Wort gemeldet, der Rest hatt geschwiegen und somit ist die Mehrheit mit der Beschriftung wie oben einverstanden.

Damit ist die neue Beschriftungen beschlossen 

*@[email protected] Jetzt bist Du am Zug. Bevor die Trikos endgültig in Auftrag gegeben werden, möchte ich gern die passende URL dazu sehen  *


----------



## RedRum05 (5. April 2007)

Also oben den Eisbären Team Namen und unten die mtb-rhein-main URL 
- geht klar!


----------



## Erdi01 (5. April 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Also oben den Eisbären Team Namen und unten die mtb-rhein-main URL
> - geht klar!


*MTB-Team-Eisbären.de* mit .de sobald Killer die URL präsentiert. Solange würde ich an Deiner Stelle noch warten mit der Trikotbestellung.


----------



## KillerN (5. April 2007)

Jaaahaaaa, sobald ich morgen von Kaffee und Kuchen zurück bin werde ich die Seite anmelden.


----------



## RedRum05 (6. April 2007)

Naja, da ja jetzt eh erst mal Feiertage sind kann ich ab Dienstag bestellen 
Darf ich aber bitte die URL auf den Trikottaschen mit www. davor angeben, weil ich finde das sieht sonst komisch aus und vom Platz gibt es auch keine Probleme.


----------



## Deleted 37613 (6. April 2007)

Wir haben nachgemessen.
Ich nehme wie abgesprochen 2 Stück in   L  .


----------



## KillerN (6. April 2007)

Habe dem Provider eine Mail mit dem Anliegen geschrieben. Am ersten Werktag sollte ich eine Bestätigung der Registrierung im Mailfach haben.

EDIT: Die arbeiten ja auch am Feiertag *LoL* Habe eben, nicht automatisch versendete, Mails bekommen (wegen Rückfragen). Die Seite ist soweit vermerkt, mir werden die Daten dann aber erst Werktags zugesendet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (7. April 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Darf ich aber bitte die URL auf den Trikottaschen mit www. davor angeben, weil ich finde das sieht sonst komisch aus und vom Platz gibt es auch keine Probleme.


NEIN, Einspruchsfrist längst abgelaufen  Und überhaupt wo seht heute noch www. davor  Lass es lieber größer schreiben, da haben wir mehr davon ... eigentlich ist es mir egal


----------



## Erdi01 (9. April 2007)

wer hatt nun was an Ostern gemacht  

Bei dem Wetter kommt man ja kaum vom Rad = 360 KM über Ostern  
2 Rennertouren einmal Odenwald, einmal Spessart und heute die erste Rush-Hour der besonders einprägsamen Art 

Die Waldfeen haben auf den Trails des Binselbergs ganze Arbeit geleistet. Sie existieren gar nicht mehr. Nur Matsch, Moder und Gehölz jedlicher Art und Größe und deswegen haben es Schaltwerk und Schaltauge schon hinter sich gebracht  







Man darf mich jetzt auch "Langsamer Einzelritzler" nennen, weil Kettennieter habe ich üblicherweise keinen im Handgepäck. Irgendwie habe ich dann doch noch eine Ritzelkombi gefunden (groß/groß) bei der die ungekürte Kette wenigstens einigermaßen drauf blieb und ich mit 10 KM-Schallgeschwindigkeit den Binselberg verlassen konnte  

Und nuh - muß erstmal ein neues Schaltauge her, in der Zwischenzeit kann ich überlegen was dann drauf kommt.


----------



## Erdi01 (9. April 2007)

Ach ja und die Exustar Pedale haben's erst gar nicht bis zur ersten Ausfahrt geschafft, da hatt sich eins gleich schon während der Einstellung der Auslösehärte verabschiedet  Was soll's das wird auf Garantie getauscht. 

Das X.0 Schaltwerk hingegen kann ich gleich unter "Dumm gelaufen" verbuchen


----------



## KillerN (9. April 2007)

Ja das Wetter war gut und ich habe viele Höhenmeter gemacht.
Gestern war ich übrigens auch am Binselberg  

Also das mit dem Schaltwerk ist ja mal krass, da haben sich aber schnell mal so eben 200 Euro verabschiedet  Das muss wohl ein dicker Ast gewesen sein oder wie ist das genau passiert ?

Bin heute die weisse Mauer im Taunus gefahren, war sehr gut zu fahren, keine Bäume im Weg oder ähnliches .... *schwärm*

Wie siehts diesen Donnerstag mit Touren aus ???????

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Milass (10. April 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> Wie siehts diesen Donnerstag mit Touren aus ???????
> 
> Grüße
> Jens



wenn wir wieder n alten könig besuchen wäre ich dabei


----------



## loti (10. April 2007)

Hallo,
ich mache  am Mittwoch, 11.4. eine Tour - 
Donnerstag kann ich leider nicht.
*2 Stunden Abendrunde*
Die Distanz beträgt ca. 40 km. 
 Am Schluss kann man die verbrauchten Kalorien bei  einer Einkehr wieder auffrischen.
* Weitere Termine:* 25.  April, 9. und 16. Mai, 6. und 20. Juni, 11. und 18. Juli, 1., 15. und 29.  August, 12. und 26. September,   Start ist jeweils um 18.30 Uhr am Lindenplatz in  Dreieich- Sprendlingen.
Liebe Grüße
loti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (10. April 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> Also das mit dem Schaltwerk ist ja mal krass, da haben sich aber schnell mal so eben 200 Euro verabschiedet  Das muss wohl ein dicker Ast gewesen sein oder wie ist das genau passiert ?
> ...
> 
> Wie siehts diesen Donnerstag mit Touren aus ???????
> ...


Gut, dass Du mich daran erinnerst, darüber muß ich mich ja auch noch  Werd die Einzelteile mal einpaken und zum Dealer schicken und einfach mal Garantie fordern. Schließlich muß man innerhalb der ersten 6 Monate MIR nachweisen, das da keine Materialfehler vorlag und nicht umgekehr  Mach mir zwar keine Hoffnung, aber auf die paar Euro Porto kommt's jetzt auch nicht mehr an. 

Ja war wohl ein Ast. Ein Trail hochgebrügelt, dann hatt's ordentlich gekracht. Bis ich gestanden habe war's zu spät und alles hing auf halb Neun. Neben Schaltwerk und -auge hatt's die Kette auch erwischt. Einige Glieder sind kurz vorm reißen, also Kette auch für die Tonne. 

Das Schlimmste sind aber so oder so die Kratzer im Rahmen  :kotz:  

Wegen Do rechne mal nicht mit mir, werd wohl unterwegs sein um irgendwo ein Schaltauge beizukriegen


----------



## KillerN (10. April 2007)

Aua, also die Kratzer im jungfräulichen Rahmen sind ärgerlich. 
Wenn du das mit der Garantie beim Schaltwerk hinbekommen würdest, wäre ja echt klasse !

Fährt keiner der Anderen am Donnerstag oder will jeder alleine fahren ?

www.mtb-team-eisbären.de ist aktiv und umgeleitet.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Kedi (11. April 2007)

*@Erdi01*
Ich würde auch :kotz:, wenn ich Kratzer am Rahmen hätte. Aber sehe wieder mal, dass Carbon - gerade bei so Teilen - Schei**## ist. Da kannst de nix mehr gerade biegen wie bei Alu/Stahl .... Das mit dem Umtausch müsste aber klappen wegen der Beweislastumkehr (6 Monate = für Kunde + 18 Monate = für Verkäufer). 
Die Rennerrunde war klasse. Wie's wohl Fohns' H....t...ern wieder geht? Der hat ja so gejammert. Aber da muss man halt durch. 

Ciao, kedi


----------



## RedRum05 (11. April 2007)

Das mit dem Rahmen ist wirklich ärgerlich und da hoffe ich, dass SRAM Dir wenigstens ein neues Schaltwerk spendiert!

Ich weiß noch nicht was und ob ich am Donnerstag fahren werde. Ich geb heute Abend bescheid. 

Ich wollte auch nochmal auf die *Zahlung der Trikots *hinweisen!


----------



## Andreas (11. April 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Naja, da ja jetzt eh erst mal Feiertage sind kann ich ab Dienstag bestellen
> Darf ich aber bitte die URL auf den Trikottaschen mit www. davor angeben, weil ich finde das sieht sonst komisch aus und vom Platz gibt es auch keine Probleme.



Also www vor den Domains faende ich nicht so gut. Einmal macht das keiner mehr und ausserdem sind die Domains auch ohne www erreichbar.


----------



## Andreas (11. April 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Man darf mich jetzt auch "Langsamer Einzelritzler" nennen, weil Kettennieter habe ich üblicherweise keinen im Handgepäck. Irgendwie habe ich dann doch noch eine Ritzelkombi gefunden (groß/groß) bei der die ungekürte Kette wenigstens einigermaßen drauf blieb und ich mit 10 KM-Schallgeschwindigkeit den Binselberg verlassen konnte
> 
> Und nuh - muß erstmal ein neues Schaltauge her, in der Zwischenzeit kann ich überlegen was dann drauf kommt.



Oh Erdi, das ist ja krass und diesmal kein Aprilscherz. Ich hoffe Du hast wnigstens auf das X.O Garantie.


----------



## Ippie (11. April 2007)

Andreas schrieb:


> Also www vor den Domains faende ich nicht so gut. Einmal macht das keiner mehr und ausserdem sind die Domains auch ohne www erreichbar.



Morsch 'n zusammen,

um auch nochmal die Domainbezeichnung aufzugreifen, fände ich das www. ebenfalls quatsch. 1. tippt das ja keiner mehr ein 2. mit dem .de identifiziert sich ja jede Internetpräsenz. Also weg mit dem www.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Erdi01 (11. April 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> www.mtb-team-eisbären.de ist aktiv und umgeleitet.
> 
> Grüße
> Jens


Wenn ich da draufklicke passiert noch nichts


----------



## RedRum05 (11. April 2007)

Also ich werd morgen gegen Nachmittag ne Tour ins "Messeler Hügelland" starten. Wer Lust und Zeit hat kann sich ja melden. 
(Nachmittag heisst ab ca. 17 Uhr  )

Trikots werden morgen bestellt und dann bekommen die Sponsoren auch die genaue Trikotanzahl durchgesagt. Wenn Ihr meint, dass es ohne www besser aussieht - man kann zwar nicht auf mein Trikot klicken, aber mit www hätte ich es irgendwie scheener gefune


----------



## KillerN (11. April 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Wenn ich da draufklicke passiert noch nichts



Sollte aus meiner Signatur herraus jetzt funktionieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (11. April 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> *@Erdi01*
> Ich würde auch :kotz:, wenn ich Kratzer am Rahmen hätte. Aber sehe wieder mal, dass Carbon - gerade bei so Teilen - Schei**## ist. Da kannst de nix mehr gerade biegen wie bei Alu/Stahl .... Das mit dem Umtausch müsste aber klappen wegen der Beweislastumkehr (6 Monate = für Kunde + 18 Monate = für Verkäufer).
> Ciao, kedi



mit dem Rahmen hält sich zum Glück in Grenzen. Bei einer Macke ist nichts mehr zu machen, die anderen sind mit Politur eingermassen erträglich geworden.

OK Carbon, aber ein wenig mehr Widerstandskraft hätte ich dem Schaltkäfig schon zugetraut, erstrecht wenn ich da an den Carbonhype derzeit denke.

Mit der Beweislastumkehr im Rahmen der Sachmängelhaftung ist auch richtig, nur Sram soll, da sehr bockig sein, was man so liest. Aber mein Vertragspartner ist eh der Händler, der mir was beweisen müßte, was er nicht kann. Und wenn man die § ausreitzen würde zahlt er das Schaltwerk, das Schaltauge, die Kette und die Lackierung der Schwinge gleich mit  Aber bis man das durchgedrückt hätte, ist mindestens die Season rum. Den K(r)ampf tue ich mir nicht an, in der Zeit gehe ich lieber radl ...


----------



## Erdi01 (11. April 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> *@Erdi01*
> Die Rennerrunde war klasse. Ciao, kedi


bei den Wetteraussichten für's WE werde ich sicher einen Tag auf dem Renner zubringen ... den anderen auf dem MTB  

Lust auf eine Rennerrunde in "alter Heimat"  

Vllt findet sich noch weitere Begleitung...


----------



## Erdi01 (11. April 2007)

Andreas schrieb:


> Oh Erdi, das ist ja krass und diesmal kein Aprilscherz. Ich hoffe Du hast wnigstens auf das X.O Garantie.


Ah wieder da  

Diesmal leider kein Aprilscherz. Das Schaltwerk ist neu und mit Rechnung vom Dealer. Wie geschrieben windet sich Sram gern über "unsachgemäße Behandlung" heraus.


----------



## Erdi01 (11. April 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> Sollte aus meiner Signatur herraus jetzt funktionieren


tut sich bei mir auch nichts


----------



## Erdi01 (11. April 2007)

Hmmm - was kann ich jetzt noch zu einem Post verarbeiten


----------



## karsten13 (11. April 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> tut sich bei mir auch nichts



bei mir geht's  



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Vllt findet sich noch weitere Begleitung...



Rennrad:
Do: 17:00 ab Ffm in die Wetterau
Sa: 14:00 Darmstadt (Citybike-Ausfahrt)
So: 11:00 ab Ffm in den Taunus

Bei Interesse PN.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Lupo (12. April 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> bei mir geht's  ...



bei mir auch. klick ma auf "neu laden" liegt vllt an deinen browsereinstellungen...


----------



## Erdi01 (12. April 2007)

Lupo schrieb:


> bei mir auch. klick ma auf "neu laden" liegt vllt an deinen browsereinstellungen...


Hmmm - verstehe wer will, ich nicht. Hier aus der Firma geht's auch nicht ...

Server Temporarily Unavailable

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Proxy failed to contact server at this time. This may be because the server is non-existent or unavailable at this time. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Proxy server at de0597n1.de0597 on port 8181


@[email protected] Wer ist nun zu was am WE zu bewegen. Bleibt Ihr alle in der Bude hocken, liegt im Schwimmbad oder seid verreist


----------



## KillerN (12. April 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> @[email protected] Wer ist nun zu was am WE zu bewegen. Bleibt Ihr alle in der Bude hocken, liegt im Schwimmbad oder seid verreist



Wenn du lust hast, treffen wir uns und fahren in den Spessart, vlt. kommt ja auch ein Spessart Wolf dazu ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (12. April 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> @[email protected] Wer ist nun zu was am WE zu bewegen. Bleibt Ihr alle in der Bude hocken, liegt im Schwimmbad oder seid verreist



Ich bin leider wieder verreist, da ich am Sonntag auf einer Kommunionsfeier eingeladen bin. ... und das bei dem Wetter


----------



## BlackTrek (12. April 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> @[email protected] Wer ist nun zu was am WE zu bewegen. Bleibt Ihr alle in der Bude hocken, liegt im Schwimmbad oder seid verreist


Mein Husten wird besser.   Wenn´s nicht zu intensiv wird, wär ich dabei. Renner, MTB, egal. Hauptsache raus!


----------



## RedRum05 (12. April 2007)

War ne schöne flotte Runde heute über den Mainzer-Berg und dann noch um Dreieich.  
Wie ich die nächsten Tage Zeit hab weiß ich leider noch nicht und werd dann wohl spontan entscheiden.


----------



## Lupo (12. April 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> @[email protected] Wer ist nun zu was am WE zu bewegen. Bleibt Ihr alle in der Bude hocken, liegt im Schwimmbad oder seid verreist


wir sind das w.e. in fürth an altbekannter stelle. muss bei dem geilen wetter einfach so sein. wer lust hat kann gern auf ne nette odenwaldtour vorbei kommen


----------



## Erdi01 (12. April 2007)

OK, das Wochenende kann kommen. Das Rush ist wieder einsatzbereit. Habe mein neues Schaltauge bekommen und mein X.9 Schaltwerk aus meinem Fundus montiert. Das X.0 ist unterwegs zum Dealer, mal gespannt was für Reaktion kommt ...

@Bad [email protected] Da meld ich mich doch glatt für Samstag zur Odw-Tour an, wann soll ich denn in Fürth sein  

@[email protected] wenn Du Sonntag Lust und Laune hast, da fahr ich auch wieder. Was - wohin - womit ist mir wurscht, such Dir was aus.


----------



## Lupo (12. April 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ...wann soll ich denn in Fürth sein  ...



wenn wir so um 11 uhr rum starten könnten wär doch ok, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (12. April 2007)

Lupo schrieb:


> wenn wir so um 11 uhr rum starten könnten wär doch ok, oder?


Ja ist OK. Werd so gegen 10:30 da sein 

*EDIT: Gerade per Mail gekommen. Wenn sich Sonntag niemand findet bin ich hier am Start:*

_Hallo,

wir treffen uns zu unserer nächsten RR Tour am kommenden Sonntag um 11:00 Uhr (bitte beachten 11:00 Uhr stimmt, geht nicht früher, kommen erst Mitten in der Nacht nach Hause, wegen 50. Geburtstag einer guten Bekannten)
bei Reinhold (Langgesser Str. 13 Dietzenbach).

Wir planen gegen 14:00 Uhr wieder zurück zu sein (länger geht nicht, Schwiegermutter hat Geburtstag).

Gruß_


----------



## Kedi (13. April 2007)

*@Erdi01 @Black Trek,*
wenn ihr am Sonntag mit RR unterwegs seid, würde ich gerne mitfahren. Wohin gehts?

Grüße, *kedi*


----------



## BlackTrek (13. April 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *EDIT: Gerade per Mail gekommen. Wenn sich Sonntag niemand findet bin ich hier am Start:*
> [snip]



Von wem sprichst Du da? RR Sonntag um 11:00 ist ok für mich.


----------



## Erdi01 (13. April 2007)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Von wem sprichst Du da? RR Sonntag um 11:00 ist ok für mich.


das ist der Dietzenbacher Renner Treff, der jetzt wieder regelmäßig stattfindet.

Aber ich bin natürlich lieber mit Euch Beiden unterwegs   

Leg doch einfach ne Runde und Treffpunkt fest, je nachdem wie fit Du dich nach der Erkältung fühlst und wir kommen mit.


----------



## BlackTrek (13. April 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Leg doch einfach ne Runde und Treffpunkt fest, je nachdem wie fit Du dich nach der Erkältung fühlst und wir kommen mit.



Ich wär durchaus neugierig, ein paar Rennradrunden südlich vom Main kennenzulernen. Wenn ich was vorschlage, ist doch immer nur das was ich schon kenne. Sonntag um 11:00 oder 11:30 wäre ok. Ich bräuchte nur noch eine Empfehlung, wie man am besten mit dem Rennrad von Hanau zum Treffpunkt kommt. Erdi, Du hast doch bestimmt eine schöne Strecke ca. 80km parat...


----------



## Erdi01 (13. April 2007)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Ich wär durchaus neugierig, ein paar Rennradrunden südlich vom Main kennenzulernen. Wenn ich was vorschlage, ist doch immer nur das was ich schon kenne. Sonntag um 11:00 oder 11:30 wäre ok. Ich bräuchte nur noch eine Empfehlung, wie man am besten mit dem Rennrad von Hanau zum Treffpunkt kommt. Erdi, Du hast doch bestimmt eine schöne Strecke ca. 80km parat...


@Blacky, [email protected] OK, dann fahren wir meine Hausrunde ODW. Kommt mit den 80 ab/bis Dtz hin. Hatt ca 700 HM. *Der Weg nach Dtz -> ich hole Euch ex Möbel Erbe 11:30 ab -> EINVERSTANDEN * Dann hatt Jeder so in etwa die gleiche Fahrleistung.


----------



## Kedi (14. April 2007)

*@Erdi01 + @Black Trek,*

alles klar, also Möbel Erbe im Industriegebiet in Steinheim (?), wo du langgefahren bist, nachdem du uns letztes WE verlassen hast ???

Bis dann, kedi

P.S: Gehts bei euch beiden auch früher? Vielleicht 10:30 h oder so?


----------



## Google (14. April 2007)

Na Kedi  Hab Dich erwischt  Haste den Treffpunkt für Morgen schon mal gecheckt ?

@[email protected] Hab Dich gestern gegen 18:00 Uhr nahe der Gasttätte zur Kreuzung erwischt. Habe Dir noch nachgerufen, hast auch kurz geschaut aber Du kannst scheinbar mit einem Google in seiner Freizeitkleidung, mit Familie und SupermarktMtb nix anfangen  

Bis demnächst hoff ich doch mal wieder  

Google


----------



## Kedi (14. April 2007)

*@Google*
Hab dich heute mit deiner Holden auch erwischt, aber leider zu spät erkannt ... Meine Runde in den Spessart hat mir die letzten Kräfte geraubt. Bin platt. Mit dem MTB ca. 106 km, 1000 hm gefahren  . Hoffentlich bin ich für die morgige Tour nicht allzu ausgelaugt  .

*@Erdi01 + @Black Trek,*
also steht die Runde morgen in den ODW  ??? Von mir aus auch um 11:30 h bei Möbel Erbe?

Gute Nacht dann, *kedi*


----------



## BlackTrek (14. April 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> Hoffentlich bin ich für die morgige Tour nicht allzu ausgelaugt  .


Aehm, ich hoffe ehrlich gesagt, Du bist so platt wie ich...  
Ich bin heute auch eine kleine Runde gefahren und musste feststellen, dass mit mir eigentlich doch noch nix anzufangen ist. Wollte Euch eigentlich schon absagen. Mit zwei schnellen Leuten durch den ODW ist noch nicht so ganz das Richtige für mich. 



Kedi schrieb:


> *@Erdi01 + @Black Trek,*
> also steht die Runde morgen in den ODW  ??? Von mir aus auch um 11:30 h bei Möbel Erbe?
> *kedi*


Ja, aber wie gesagt, nur low-power. Wenn ich merke, es macht keine Freude, müsst ihr ohne mich weiterfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (14. April 2007)

@Blacky, [email protected] bin gerade aus Fürth heimgekommen. Bin nach 63 KM und 1450HM MTB heute auch nicht mehr ganz frisch. Wir lassen es locker angehen und können die Strecke jederzeit variieren.

Wir sehen uns morgen Möbel Erbe 11:30. Bis denn ...


----------



## Erdi01 (15. April 2007)

@Lupo, Miss [email protected] Danke für die Tour und die Gastfreundschaft gestern.

@[email protected] die Verpflegung war wie immer 1A  

@Blacky, [email protected] Danke für die chamante Begleitung. Nur zum Schluß durft ich ein wenig leiden - Schei$$ Krampf - womit habe ich das verdient, ich war doch so nett  OK Hochsommerwochenende im April, darauf war ich nicht wirklich eingestellt. Da laufen heute noch ein paar Liter Wasser in mich  

@[email protected] schön Dich doch noch getroffen zu haben, wenn auch nur ein paar Minuten.

@Neidischer Google  @ Danke für die Grüße. Habe ich selbstverständlich weitergeleitet. Ich könnt Dir ein Bild zeigen, da kann ich mich gar nicht entscheiden wer da am  ist   

Wem muß ich noch danken und grüßen ...

meine Eltern, dem lieben Gott, mein Radhersteller, dem Schrauber meines Vertrauens - also mich, alle die mich kennen  

Schönen Wochenstart ...


----------



## KillerN (15. April 2007)

Hallo, wer interresse an soetwas hat, der kann ja mal Posten und Voten.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=272995

danke


----------



## BlackTrek (15. April 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> @Blacky, [email protected] Danke für die chamante Begleitung. Nur zum Schluß durft ich ein wenig leiden - Schei$$ Krampf - womit habe ich das verdient, ich war doch so nett  OK Hochsommerwochenende im April, darauf war ich nicht wirklich eingestellt. Da laufen heute noch ein paar Liter Wasser in mich
> 
> @[email protected] schön Dich doch noch getroffen zu haben, wenn auch nur ein paar Minuten.



Offensichtlich bist Du aber noch gut wieder nach Hause gekommen. Ich glaube, wir haben heute die Sonne tatsächlich etwas unterschätzt (Stichwort: Flüssigkeitszufuhr). 
Vielen Dank aber nochmal für die schöne Runde und vor allem die flexible Tourgestaltung. Am Ende hatte ich allerdings trotzdem stolze 113km auf der Uhr!

@Kedi: Ich hoffe, wir fahren demnächst öfter mal zusammen.
@Sakir: Schade, dass Du heute nicht noch mitkommen konntest. Man sieht Dich viel zu selten!


----------



## Google (15. April 2007)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Ich glaube, wir haben heute die Sonne tatsächlich etwas unterschätzt (Stichwort: Flüssigkeitszufuhr).


 Bei meiner gestrigen Tour gings mir ähnlich, ich habs aber noch gemerkt und in einem Kaufladen in O-Rodenbach nachgetankt. Ich hab bis zum Tourenende dann doch glatt 4 Liter Flüssigkeit zu mir genommen.

Das war ein Superwochenende


----------



## Erdi01 (15. April 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> Hallo, wer interresse an soetwas hat, der kann ja mal Posten und Voten.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=272995
> 
> danke



GUT  

Und in dem Zusammenhang seih hier auch schon mal die "Donnertag Rush-Hour" angekündigt. Diese Woche wohl noch nicht, aber dann ...


----------



## Sakir (16. April 2007)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> @Sakir: Schade, dass Du heute nicht noch mitkommen konntest. Man sieht Dich viel zu selten!



das geht runter wie öl, schön das zu hören, ich wäre auch sehr gerne mit gekommen nur daheim wartete schond ie Frau und etliche Termine !!!

die nächsten 2 wochen bin ich in der Nähe und wenn ich mein altes MTB 
flott bekomme können wir gerne die ein oder andere Runde drehen !


----------



## RedRum05 (16. April 2007)

@Erdi.. du wirst somit diese Woche am Donnerstag noch keinen "Nightride" anbieten ?! Wenn das so stimmt, werd ich mal schaun was ich da machen kann 

@Sakir.. vllt. sieht man sich ja mal auf na Runde die Woche ?!


----------



## BlackTrek (16. April 2007)

Sakir schrieb:


> ...wenn ich mein altes MTB
> flott bekomme können wir gerne die ein oder andere Runde drehen !


Und wenn nicht, sagste Bescheid. Es wird sich wohl ein Bike für Dich im Fundus finden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (16. April 2007)

hier ist der Nachtrag zu Fürth in Form von Bildern


----------



## Andreas (17. April 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> @Erdi.. du wirst somit diese Woche am Donnerstag noch keinen "Nightride" anbieten ?! Wenn das so stimmt, werd ich mal schaun was ich da machen kann



Ich wäre dabei und wenn Volker nicht kann oder keine Lust hat könnten wir schon um 18 h zu seiner Sunset Tour aufbrechen. Licht wäre dann nicht nötig.




@Erdi: Schöne Bilder. Die kommen mir sehr bekannt vor. Auf der Tromm war ich vor ein paar Jahren auch mal.


----------



## Lupo (17. April 2007)

Andreas schrieb:


> Ich wäre dabei und wenn Volker nicht kann oder keine Lust hat könnten wir schon um 18 h zu seiner Sunset Tour aufbrechen. Licht wäre dann nicht nötig.


dann erzähl doch mal genauer. wenn die strecke für uns passt könnt mer ja mitfahrn 




Andreas schrieb:


> @Erdi: Schöne Bilder.


find ich auch, danke erdi, hast die schönsten bilder zusammengestellt. "irgendwo" liegt übrigens zwischen birkenau und buchklingen.



Andreas schrieb:


> Auf der Tromm war ich vor ein paar Jahren auch mal.



am letzten april-wochenende bis 1.mai bietet sich die gelegenheit mal wieder hinzufahrn. wer hat lust?


----------



## Google (17. April 2007)

Lupo schrieb:


> am letzten april-wochenende bis 1. mai bietet sich die gelegenheit mal wieder hinzufahrn. wer hat lust?


Aahhh. Mit langer Vorankündigung. Das kommt mir entgegen  Welcher Tag wäre denn für eine gemeinsame Tour bevorzugt ? Da könnt ich schon mal mit meiner Frau reden ob sie mich ziehen lässt...

Noch was in eigener Sache: So gar keine Lust mal wieder im Spessart zu fahren ? Es soll ja keiner Abwerbung sein (Hilfe KillerN ), würde mich einfach mal freuen wenn Du und andere mal wieder dabei wären. Die Streckenführung dürfte Dir jedenfalls gefallen  und jetzt kann man unter der Woche auch mal wieder später starten.

Grüße

Google


----------



## Lupo (17. April 2007)

Google schrieb:


> ...Welcher Tag wäre denn für eine gemeinsame Tour bevorzugt ? ...
> Grüße
> 
> Google



mal abwarten wer sonst noch kommen will, dann legen wir was fest.

Spessarttours: steht unter beobachtung. wann sichs ergibt bin ich gern mal dabei


----------



## RedRum05 (17. April 2007)

18h wäre super und man kann ja mittlerweile bis 20:30 ohne Licht fahren.
Ich wäre dabei  

Treffpunkt Kreishaus in Dietzenbach, oder... ?



Andreas schrieb:


> Ich wäre dabei und wenn Volker nicht kann oder keine Lust hat könnten wir schon um 18 h zu seiner Sunset Tour aufbrechen. Licht wäre dann nicht nötig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (18. April 2007)

Hallo,

für den Donnerstag habe ich mal einen LMB Eintrag gemacht.

@Lupo: Wir fahren so (eine Runde um Dietzenbach), dass jeder noch im Hellen nach Hause kommt. Wir sind also spätestens wieder um 20h am Kreishaus.
Wegen der Tromm: Im Sommer gerne. Am letzten April-WE habe ich leider schon
einiges verplant. Aber wenn ihr auf jeden Fall da seid, sagt Bescheid wann ihr fahrt.
Vielleicht komme ich spontan hin/mit.

@KillerN: super Favicon auf unserer Page!


----------



## KillerN (18. April 2007)

Hallo, 

hehe ja das Favicon ist cool gell  

Donnerstag bin ich dabei !

Das Fachabi wird in 2,5 Wochen geschrieben und ich habe noch viel zu lernen  
Die Page kann erst danach weiter beabeitet werden, eine weitere Strecke, der Vulkanradweg ist schon so gut wie fertig, mir fehlen lediglich folgende Angaben:

Fahrzeit: "?" ( Von Glauburg bis Lauterbach) & Kraft/Kondition: "?"

Overlay etc, liegt schon bereit...

Grüße
Jens

P.S.:Gibt es nur 5 Leute, die Interresse an einem regelmäßigem Wochenendtreff mit Touren in den Spessart / Odenwald haben ?
Hier nochmal reinschauen


----------



## Erdi01 (18. April 2007)

Lupo schrieb:


> am letzten april-wochenende bis 1.mai bietet sich die gelegenheit mal wieder hinzufahrn. wer hat lust?


Och, ich hätt da auch wieder Interesse. Habe aber schon ein paar Termine vorgemerkt:

*29. April * ---> *Rennertour "Alps d'Huez" des Odenwalds
*
*01. Mai* ----> *MTB-Tour in den Taunus zum "Rund um den Henniger" guggen* - oder *@[email protected]* 

*@[email protected]* wünsch Euch morgen viel Spaß. Ich schon meine Wade noch ein wenig und werde erst zum WE wieder einsteigen.

Heute habe ich meine Pakete mal von der Post geholt. Im ersten meine neuen, diesmal ganzen Exustar Ti-Pedale und im Anderen komentarlos ein neues X.0 Schaltwerk - GOIL  Ich habe wieder was zu schrauben ...


----------



## Google (18. April 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *29. April * ---> *Rennertour "Alps d'Huez" des Odenwalds
> *


 Erzähl mal. Ist es die Tour von der Du letztens erzählt hast mit Startzeit 9:00 Uhr  Oder gar erst später  

Auf ne hausgemachte, längere Rennertour von Dir hätt ich dann schon eher Lust. Wie siehts aus mit einem ODWX ?

@[email protected] Lust hab ich ja wie schon gesagt. Ich hab aber diesmal schlechte Karten. Wird wohl eher nix  


Grüße

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (18. April 2007)

@[email protected] Ja das ist die angesprochene Tour. Ist eine offizelle ADFC Tour, die ich in der Form nicht kenne und ich in den letzen Jahren wegen bescheidenem Wetter verpasst habe. Ich hoffe es klappt dieses Jahr. Über die Startzeit lässt sich da nicht verhandeln. Hier der Wortlaut und die Daten:

_*****So, 29. April, 9 h, ca. 150 km, hügelig, ca. 1500 hm
Quer durch den Odenwald bis zum Bullauer Bild bei Erbach führt diese Tour. Nachdem wir die längste Steigung im Odenwald erklommen haben, führt die Route zum Main und relativ flach zurück nach Dreieich._

ODW-X per Renner und MTB folgt noch ...


----------



## Sakir (19. April 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> @Sakir.. vllt. sieht man sich ja mal auf na Runde die Woche ?!



ich werde am WE ein zwei runden drehen, ob mit dem MTB entscheidet 
sich heute, wenn ich es schaffe zum Günter zu gehen !!!
brauch noch einen Umwerefr für mein altes und das neue zum Rahmen wechseln.
ansonsten bin ich am WE mit dem Renner unterwegs, wie wann und wo schau ich dann, aber wenn es machbar ist, denck ich an euch  und versuche es möglich zu machen !!!


----------



## Kedi (19. April 2007)

Guten morgen *@Erdi01, @Google, *

Erdi, deine Rennertour 29.04. hört sich krass an  . Aber leider bin ich über das letzte WE April nicht da, sondern in der Rhön bei einer Feier  .... 

Ciao, kedi


----------



## Lupo (19. April 2007)

Andreas schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> für den Donnerstag habe ich mal einen LMB Eintrag gemacht....



hiho, werd heut abend mit martina zusammen ne runde drehen, wenns zeitlich passt und du keine hetzjagd veranstalten willst sind wir gern dabei 

ODW: irgendwann passts schonmal, wir fahrn ja oft da hin 

@killer: am w.e. hab ichs gern unregelmässig und bin eh oft weg, darum kein senf von mir dazu.


----------



## Andreas (19. April 2007)

Lupo schrieb:


> hiho, werd heut abend mit martina zusammen ne runde drehen, wenns zeitlich passt und du keine hetzjagd veranstalten willst sind wir gern dabei



Oh ja, das waere schoen. Eine Hetzjagt wird es nicht. Ist ja eine Feierabend Sunset Tour...


@KillerN: Ich habe gevotet kann/will mich aber nicht auf einen festen Tag festlegen.

@Erdi: 1. Mai steht. Diesmal aber nicht von mir aus, da in Karten fuer eine Veranstaltung "zum Tanz in den Mai"
habe - Roy Hammer. Das wird spaet. Ich starte evtl. ab Hohemark wie vor zwei Jahren.

Am 29. klingt interessant. Hast Du weitere ADFC Eckdaten? 
Evtl. fahre ich aber nach Koeln und bin erst am 29. Nachmittag wieder zurueck.


----------



## Erdi01 (19. April 2007)

eigentlich Rhön+Kedi=Bimbach  

*@google,Kedi,[email protected] *wenn ich die Runde dann kenne können wir sie gern mal zusammen abfahren, auch zu verträglicher Startzeit. Mehr als die gepostete Info habe ich nicht.

*@[email protected]* 01.Mai wenn's soweit ist können wir nochmal quatschen. Vllt dann halt ab Hohemark und im Taunus dann mehr unterwegs ...

Cooles Avitar - man glaubt bald wird sind ein Volk von Knutisten  

Was steht am WE an, ich kann nur Sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (19. April 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> eigentlich Rhön+Kedi=Bimbach


 Häää ?? Rhön + Kedi = Bimbach ist mir schon klar. Aber in welchem Zusammenhang 


Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@google,Kedi,[email protected] *wenn ich die Runde dann kenne können wir sie gern mal zusammen abfahren, auch zu verträglicher Startzeit. Mehr als die gepostete Info habe ich nicht.


 Klar  Können wir gerne machen wenn es zeitlich passt. Und vergess mir den Newcomer fohns nicht   

Grüße

Google


----------



## Kedi (19. April 2007)

*@Google:* Brauchst du net zu verstehen  .... Ich weiß, was Erdi damit meint  . 

*@Erdi01:* In der Rhön wird's wirklich ne Feier geben  . Dieses Jahr werde ich Bimbach wohl nicht fahren - meine Form stimmt noch net .

Gutes nächtle, *kedi*


----------



## Andreas (20. April 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Cooles Avitar - man glaubt bald wird sind ein Volk von Knutisten



Knut ist doch unser neues Maskottchen, oder


----------



## RedRum05 (20. April 2007)

> _Guten Tag Herr Richter,
> 
> im Moment haben wir Lieferschwierigkeiten bei unserem etatmäßigen Winterstoff. Die Lieferung der Winterstofftrikots könnte sich deshalb erheblich nach hinten verschieben.
> Wir können die Winterstofftrikots aber in einem anderen Stoff (normalerweise etwas teurer/ Stoff der für die Armlinge/Beinlinge vorgesehen ist) fertigen anfertigen lassen. Preislich würde sich für Sie dadurch nichts ändern.
> ...



Wäre super, wenn sich die betroffenen bis Sonntag dazu äußern.


----------



## Erdi01 (20. April 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> meine Form stimmt noch net .
> 
> Gutes nächtle, *kedi*


 Na danke, dass kann ja noch spaßig mit Dir werden  

Für Sonntagmorgen eine Renneralternative:

_wir treffen uns am *Sonntag, den 22. April bei Reinhold, Langgesser Str. 13 um 9:30 Uhr.* Wir wollen mal wieder die Rimhorn Runde drehen. Wir wollen so gegen 13:00 Uhr wieder zurück sein._

Ist mir eigentlich zu früh, da ich am Vorabend auf nem 40.zigsten bin.

Außerdem ist mir mehr nach MTB. Vllt Richtung Franky, Melly etc. Mal sehen, wer sich dazu noch äußert ...


----------



## BlackTrek (20. April 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Na danke, dass kann ja noch spaßig mit Dir werden


Jaja, unsere Pantanita!  



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Außerdem ist mir mehr nach MTB. Vllt Richtung Franky, Melly etc. Mal sehen, wer sich dazu noch äußert ...



Ich bräuchte mit dem Renner flach und schnell. Der 1.Mai naht! Und ich bin tatsächlich immer noch nicht Form, wie Ihr letztes Wochenende feststellen konntet.  

Mist verdammter! Und auf der Arbeit spitzt sich die Lage auch schon wieder zu. Natürlich jetzt, wo so radfreundliches Wetter ist.  

Also: Ich werd morgen oder übermorgen Schnellfahren auf Asphalt üben...


----------



## KillerN (21. April 2007)

@Sonntag Tour

13Uhr Start in den Spessart zum Hahnenkamm & evtl. mehr ?
Tempo: mittel


----------



## Google (21. April 2007)

Ah ja. Du hast also einfach mal so bei meiner Umfrage mitgestimmt. Fragen von mir beantwortest Du ja auch nicht mehr....Ok


----------



## Erdi01 (21. April 2007)

@[email protected] Hahnenkammgegend ist morgen wegen einer "Critical Mass" geschlossen, das ist mir nix  

@[email protected] Hm - Renner könnt ich mir auch wieder vorstellen. Was bestimmtes im Auge. Ich kenne eine topfebene Strecke zum Rhein.

Im Moment weis ich gar nicht was ich will, nur nicht in'en Spessart.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KillerN (21. April 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Du hast also einfach mal so bei meiner Umfrage mitgestimmt


Deswegen fahrt ihr jetzt auch bei schönem Wetter  

3,5 Stunden Fahrzeit + Pinkel & etc.Pausen wären ja kein Problem, allerdings würde die Einkehr meinen Zeitplan zu nichte machen !
Wenn ich um 16 Uhr am B8 Parkplatz sein würde, überleg ichs mir nochemal

@Erdi Ciritical Mass ? Gibts da Bier in großen Krügen ? 

Im Odenwald war ich heute, der B. Berg steht noch und am Rückweg gleich 2 x den gleichen Rennradlerüberholt, der hat komisch geschaut*g*


----------



## RedRum05 (21. April 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> Im Odenwald war ich heute, der B. Berg steht noch und am Rückweg gleich 2 x den gleichen Rennradlerüberholt, der hat komisch geschaut*g*



Jepp, meine Wenigkeit auch 
80Km bei 2:56 - Stockstadt, Schaafheim über die Radheimer Alpen hoch und dann über Dieburg heim.

Was ich morgen wie und wann fahre entscheide ich spontan, da ich eigentlich vorhabe recht früh zu starten. Mal schaun, wann es mich ausm Bett treibt


----------



## karsten13 (22. April 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> über die Radheimer Alpen hoch und dann über Dieburg heim.



bin ich heute auch 

Mein Crosser guckt mich schon so böse an, da er seit Mitte März nicht mehr bewegt wurde  
Da muss er durch, der RR-Virus hat mich erwischt ...  

Werde hier aber weiter mitlesen und bei Gelegenheit (spätestens im Herbst) auch wieder mal mitfahren ...  

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Erdi01 (22. April 2007)

*Moin moin aufwachen*  

Ich machs kurz, hier das Tourangebot für heute Mittag. Ein Klassiker die Burgentour, Otzberg und Breuberg im Odenwald werden angesteuert. 

Treffpunkt: *13 Uhr Kreishaus Dietzenbach*

Mal sehen wen man sieht


----------



## RedRum05 (22. April 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ich machs kurz, hier das Tourangebot für heute Mittag. Ein Klassiker die Burgentour, Otzberg und Breuberg im Odenwald werden angesteuert.
> 
> Treffpunkt: *13 Uhr Kreishaus Dietzenbach*
> 
> Mal sehen wen man sieht




Bin dabei


----------



## Erdi01 (22. April 2007)

so da waren ein paar Eisbären dann doch unterwegs. Die Burgen stehen noch, nur den B.Berg habe ich ausgelassen, dafür lebt mein Schaltwerk noch  

Was ich von den Exustar-Pedalen halten soll, weis ich noch nicht. Der Ausstieg ist (noch) etwas hackelig, das man sogar mit Umfallern rechnen muß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedRum05 (22. April 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> so da waren ein paar Eisbären dann doch unterwegs. Die Burgen stehen noch, nur den B.Berg habe ich ausgelassen, dafür lebt mein Schaltwerk noch



Ja ich war schon ein wenig von dir enteucht! Da fährt man mit Erdi-Tours und kommt nicht mal übern Binselberg  
Super Tour und durch meine verlängerte Anfahrt standen dann 110Km und 1100Hm auf der Uhr! Perfekt als Wochenabschluss


----------



## Erdi01 (23. April 2007)

so schon angekündigt, nun geht's los ...

ich rufe alle Eisbären, Wölfe und Freunde zur ersten

Donnerstag Rush-Hour​
Der LMB dient zukünftig nur zur Anmeldung, nähere Infos über die Tour und mit was gefahren wird steht hier im Thread. Wünsche, Anregungen etc. sind willkommen  

Im Gegensatz zu den Herbst/Winter-NightRides wird es auch Renner-Runden geben.

Die "Rush-Hour" wird solange Interesse besteht über das Frühjahr/Sommer fortgesetzt.

Mal sehen was mir im Laufe der Zeit dazu einfällt ...




... und welche ...  und was mir über potenzielle Mitfahrer so einfällt ...


----------



## Andreas (24. April 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu den Herbst/Winter-NightRides wird es auch Renner-Runden geben.
> 
> Die "Rush-Hour" wird solange Interesse besteht über das Frühjahr/Sommer fortgesetzt.
> 
> ...



Also ich bin angemeldet. Am Donnerstag soll angeblich das erste Mal die 30 Grad Marke erreicht werden.  

Brauch in jetzt einen Renner oder ein MTB? Ok, erst mal abwarten wer sich noch so anmeldet...


----------



## Erdi01 (24. April 2007)

Andreas schrieb:


> Brauch in jetzt einen Renner oder ein MTB? Ok, erst mal abwarten wer sich noch so anmeldet...



das erfährst Du heute abend. Auch wo es lang geht.

Die Info gibt dann zuküntig immer Dienstag Abend


----------



## Google (24. April 2007)

Hallo allerseits  

@Erdi01/[email protected] Da ich am kommenden, verlängerten WE bis auf den Sonntag verplant wurde  , konnte ich wenigstens durchsetzen, dass ich dafür auch den ganzen Tag unbegrenzt zur Verfügung habe  Also wenn die ODW-Tourer nix gegen eine Teilnahme eines Spessartwolfs haben, könnt Ihr mir doch nochmal ne Info geben ab wann die Tour starten soll. @[email protected] Fährst Du erst am Sonntag hin und an diesem Tag auch wieder zurück ? Das wäre ganz günstig..Auch wegen einer Fahrgemeinschaft. Wer fährt noch alles mit ? Vielleicht passts und ich kann doch mit.


Danke und Grüße

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (24. April 2007)

Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Fährst Du erst am Sonntag hin und an diesem Tag auch wieder zurück ?
> Google


weder noch, ich fahr am Sonntag mit Loti Tour's in den ODW (Stichwort: Renner, Alpe d'Huez, 150 KM 1500 HM)

Montag darf ich arbeiten.

Dienstag geht's in den Taunus zum Henninger.

*@[email protected]* Henninger, das ist das Stichwort, mach doch mal ein LMB wann und wo Ihr startet. Damit man sich mal Gedanken machen kann.


----------



## Erdi01 (24. April 2007)

*===========================================================*

*Donnertag Rush Hour*

die erste Rush-Hour führt uns traditionell auf den Rodgau Rundweg.

Geeignet für MTB und Crosser.

Licht ist (noch) Pflicht!

*EDIT: ab/bis Dietzenbach 50 KM gute 2 Std. Fahrzeit
*
Grundsätzliche Info's im obigen LMB.

*===========================================================*

*@[email protected]* bringst Du Deine Lady mit 

Apro Pos Lady's, die bekommen von mir heute mal eine persönliche Einladung. Jedenfalls die mir bekannten.  

*@Lady'[email protected]* Ihr habt bald Post


----------



## karsten13 (24. April 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ab/bis Dietzenbach 42 KM  1,5 bis 2 Std. Fahrzeit



Hallo Volker,

schön, dass Du wieder was anbietest  
Aber warum eigentlich so kurz?  
Da waren ja die Nightrides länger ...

Mal schaun ob ich Do. Bock auf Crosser habe ... oh Mist, da sind noch die Spikes drauf  

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Erdi01 (24. April 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Hallo Volker,
> 
> schön, dass Du wieder was anbietest
> Aber warum eigentlich so kurz?
> ...


würde mich freuen Dich zu sehen  

Aber Du hast recht mit der KM-Angabe. Ich hatte nur Rodgau Rundweg im Kopf. Mit An- und Abfahrt ab Dtz sind es immerhin 50 KM. Dazu kommt noch die persönliche An- und Abfahrt. Habe das oben noch geändert.

Und Spikes bei 30 Grad fährt auch nicht Jeder  

Es kommen später auch längere Runden und vorallem für Dich von Interesse auch reine Renner Runden dazu.


----------



## Miss Marple (25. April 2007)

Danke Erdi für deine nette Sondereinladung an die "Ladys"  aber wahrscheinlich werd ich diesen Abend zur Vorbereitung für unseren Wochenendtrip benutzen. Ich wünsch euch viel Spaß.

Gruß Martina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (25. April 2007)

@Erdi: Ich komme am Donnerstag Alleine.

Wegen Dienstag (Uhrzeit und Treffpunkt) habe ich mir noch keine Gedanken gemacht. Ich muss erst mal auf die Zeiten schauen, wann die Profil die Biltalhoehe erreichen. Wenn Du/Ihr von Dietzenbach starten wollt, waere es vielleicht besser sich auf der Biltalhoehe vor der Videoleinwand zu treffen und dort die erste Runde gemeinsam anzuschauen. 

@Karten13: Waren Spikes diesen Sommer aehm. Winter notwendig?


----------



## karsten13 (25. April 2007)

Andreas schrieb:


> @Karten13: Waren Spikes diesen Sommer aehm. Winter notwendig?



genau 1 mal.   Fuchstanz im Schnee.  
Da ich aber nur die Slicks und die Spikes besitze, habe ich letztere schonmal vorsichtshalber drangemacht, wenn mir Volkers Tourbeschreibung zu MTB-lastig vorkam  

Bis morgen,

Karsten.


----------



## Kedi (26. April 2007)

*@Erdi01*

danke für die Einladung heute, Rush-Hour, aber habe momentan ein wenig Stress um mich herum. 
Muss wegen dem Wochende - ne, wirklich nicht wegen einer Tour, sondern wegen einer Feier in der Rhön - noch einiges vorher organisieren/erledigen. Melde mich, wenn ich wieder da bin. Werde allerhöchstens für 2 Stunden hier in meiner Umgebung radeln  .

Viel Spaß euch allen, 
ciao, *kedi*


----------



## Lupo (26. April 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits
> 
> @Erdi01/[email protected] Da ich am kommenden, verlängerten WE bis auf den Sonntag verplant wurde  .... könnt Ihr mir doch nochmal ne Info geben ab wann die Tour starten soll. ...



also wenn du lust hast zu kommen fahrn mir die grosse am sonntag  sonst ist mir ein anderer tag lieber weil sonntags viele fussgänger unterwegs sind


----------



## Erdi01 (26. April 2007)

Die erste Rush-Hour ist um, leider wieder nur ne reine Männerrunde, mit den Lady's hatt's nicht geklappt, mit dem Rest auch nicht richtig  

*@[email protected]* Dann möchte ich Euch aber bei einer der nächsten Rush-Hour's begrüßen   

Mit 6 Mann gestartet und allein in Dtz angekommen  2 Mann durch Defekt verloren, den Rest nach und nach auf'em Weg. Einkehren wollte auch keiner. Hatte auch nicht unbedingt vor auf dem MTB mit über 30 Sachen durch den Wald zu jagen, da waren die falschen Pace-Macher vorn  

Das ganze war nix, der Start der "Rush-Hour" muß wiederholt werden  

Soviel seih schon angekündigt, wenn nächsten DO noch so ein Wetter wie heute  ist, *dann steht gleich mal eine "Rush-Hour" mit Open Air Einkehr auf'em Programm*. Mal überlegen wo ...


----------



## karsten13 (26. April 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> da waren die falschen Pace-Macher vorn



@KillerN: Waren wir sooo langsam?  

@Andreas: Hättest Du bei flickr ein Bild von Dir mit Helm eingestellt, hätte ich Dich auch erkannt 

@RedRum05: Hoffe, ihr seid auch gut nach Hause gekommen ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## karsten13 (27. April 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Hatte auch nicht unbedingt vor auf dem MTB mit über 30 Sachen durch den Wald zu jagen



Eine Übersetzung für "rush" ist doch gerade "jagen". 
Aber 'ne Stunde lang? Puh, das müssen wir noch üben ...  

n8,

Karsten.


----------



## KillerN (27. April 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> da waren die falschen Pace-Macher vorn


 

@Redrum Was ist bei dem Schlauchproblem rausgekommen ? Dorn gefunden und noch genügend Schläuche gehabt ?


----------



## Andreas (27. April 2007)

Das waren ja wieder Temperaturen gestern. Die Rush-Hour wurde allerdings ohne Rush gefahren.

Nach meiner Übersetzung heisst Rush Massenandrang/lebhafte Nachfrage und mit 6 Leuten war das schon ein guter Anfang. Auch wenn zwei verloren gingen. Ich hoffe es werden Donnerstag's noch ein paar Leute mehr.

@RedRum05: Ich hoffe ihr konntet den Defekt noch beheben. Vielleicht wäre das Angebot vom Postmann nicht schlecht gewesen.

@karsten13: Das habe ich mir schon gedacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teddy24 (27. April 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Die erste Rush-Hour ist um, leider wieder nur ne reine Männerrunde, mit den Lady's hatt's nicht geklappt, mit dem Rest auch nicht richtig
> 
> *@[email protected]* Dann möchte ich Euch aber bei einer der nächsten Rush-Hour's begrüßen   ....



Hallo Erdi01,

denkst Du ich kann bei Euch auch mal mitfahren??? Bin ja noch nicht so lange aktiv, würde es aber gern mal versuchen   Wobei ich nächste Woche mal schauen muss, ob es klappt, da ich am Sonntag in Schotten mitfahre  .

Vielleicht bis bald


----------



## RedRum05 (27. April 2007)

Man glaubt es nicht, aber die beiden Platten hatten nichts mit einander zu tun! Beim Ersten war es ein winziges Stück Glas und der zweite hatte mit nem Nagel oder ähnlichem zu tun  
Da der zweite Ersatzschlauch auch einer war, der nur gaanz langsam die Luft verliert. Also mit nem 30er Schnitt von Weiskirchen heim gejagd. Hatte mich eigentlich nur auf ne nette Donnerstagsrunde eingestellt 

@Teddy.. fährst du die 60Km Runde in Schotten !?


----------



## Teddy24 (27. April 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> @Teddy.. fährst du die 60Km Runde in Schotten !?



Hallo RedRum05,

60 km    ich weiß nur was von 28; 45 und 90!!! Und ich habe mich mal mutig für die 45 angemeldet   Mal schauen wie es läuft!! Schön, dann ein paar bekannte Gesichter zu sehen!

Bis spätesten dann,


----------



## Erdi01 (27. April 2007)

Teddy24 schrieb:


> Hallo Erdi01,
> 
> denkst Du ich kann bei Euch auch mal mitfahren???
> Vielleicht bis bald


Ja sicher, warum nicht ... Eisbärenbabys stehen schließlich unter besonderem Schutz  

Wenn Dir danach ist einfach vorbeikommen


----------



## Deleted 61489 (28. April 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@[email protected]* Dann möchte ich Euch aber bei einer der nächsten Rush-Hour's begrüßen



Hi Erdi01,

ich habe schon mit caro3401 darüber gesprochen mal bei Euch mitzufahren (sie wohnt ja in der Gegend). Ich bin jetzt 'ne Woche weg, aber dann werde ich mit ihr und Tedddy24 - und wer von den Ladies vielleicht noch will und kann - einen Termin besprechen.

CU...
.


----------



## KillerN (28. April 2007)

Für alle kurzentschlossenen: 

Heute 14:00 Uhr Hohe Mark 3 Stunden Fahrzeit mit hohen Trail Anteil, guided by Waltho.

Interresse ? 
Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (28. April 2007)

Taunusschnecke schrieb:


> Hi Erdi01,
> 
> ich habe schon mit caro3401 darüber gesprochen mal bei Euch mitzufahren (sie wohnt ja in der Gegend). Ich bin jetzt 'ne Woche weg, aber dann werde ich mit ihr und Tedddy24 - und wer von den Ladies vielleicht noch will und kann - einen Termin besprechen.
> 
> ...


Nur zu kommt alle vorbei seid herzlich willkommen, *wie auch alle anderen stillen Mitleser*  

Immer Dienstags steht hier was die Donnertag Rush-Hour bringt.


----------



## Erdi01 (28. April 2007)

hier seih dann nochmal kurz an die Renner-Tour morgen ab *Dreieich-Sprendlingen, Lindenplatz* erinnert bei der ich morgen dabei bin.

_******So, 29. April, 9 h, ca. 150 km, hügelig, ca. 1500 hm*
Quer durch den Odenwald bis zum Bullauer Bild bei Erbach führt diese Tour. Nachdem wir die längste Steigung im Odenwald erklommen haben, führt die Route zum Main und relativ flach zurück nach Dreieich._

*@[email protected]* ich kümmere mich um die *Rush-Hour *und Du um den regelmäßigen WE Treff, der auch noch einen einschlägigen Namen braucht  Leg los ...


----------



## RedRum05 (28. April 2007)

Teddy24 schrieb:


> Hallo RedRum05,
> 
> 60 km    ich weiß nur was von 28; 45 und 90!!! Und ich habe mich mal mutig für die 45 angemeldet   Mal schauen wie es läuft!! Schön, dann ein paar bekannte Gesichter zu sehen!
> 
> Bis spätesten dann,




Ja natürlich die 45 *g* .. hab mich verschrieben. Ich war grade mit nem anderen Marathon beschäftigt.

Ich kom grade von na kleinen Runde zurück und mir war es jetzt schoon viel zu warm zu fahren. Hoffentlich kühlt es bald mal wieder etwas ab.


----------



## Erdi01 (28. April 2007)

bevor ich gleich weg muß, ist mir ja gerade noch was eingefallen  





*Meiner Eisbärenlady BlackTrek alles Liebe und Gute*


----------



## loti (28. April 2007)

Erdi01,
vielen Dank, dass Du auf meine Rennertour hinweist. Ich hatte die letzte Woche keine Möglichkeit dazu. Erst gab es zuviel Arbeit und dann hatte ich 30 Stunden Stromausfall in meiner Straße bis heute nachmittag.
Auch von mir, herzliche Geburtstaggrüße an Blacktrek !
Wir sehen uns morgen bei wunderschönem Radwetter.
loti
_Rennradtour zum Bullauer Bild,
150 km, 1500 hm, Schnitt 24 km/h,
Start: 9 Uhr Lindenplatz, Dreieich-Sprendlingen,
Ankunft: ca. 16 Uhr 30 (incl. langer Mittagspause)_


----------



## KillerN (29. April 2007)

Von mir auch alles Gute, nachträglich.

Gruß
Jens


----------



## Deleted 37613 (29. April 2007)

Alles Gute nachträglich auch von mir!

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Andreas (29. April 2007)

Hallo Sonja,

auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag (nachträglich)!!!

  

@Erdi01: Wir sind am 1. Mai um 10:30h an der Hohemark zum RudH-Rennen gucken.


----------



## Erdi01 (29. April 2007)

Andreas schrieb:


> @Erdi01: Wir sind am 1. Mai um 10:30h an der Hohemark zum RudH-Rennen gucken.


OK, ich dann auch


----------



## Erdi01 (29. April 2007)

also es gibt Tage, da fragt man sich abends was man sich morgens eigentlich reingepfiffen hat   

Ich habe das Grinsen den ganzen Tag nicht aus dem Gesicht bekommen. Egal ob's den Bölle hochging, ins Mossautal oder hoch nach Bullau  

Und wo Loti die geilen Kneipen hernimmt frage ich mich jedes mal. Sowas abgelegenes idylisches habe ich noch nie gesehen  

Und vom Rad nach der Tour wollte ich heute auch nicht. Bin dann noch weitergefahren bis zum Sonnenuntergang. Als ich dann zwangsweise in Dietzenbach eingelaufen bin habe ich 8:40 Std. auf dem Bock gesessen und über 230 KM abgespuhlt  Schei$$e, warum habe ich mir die Messlatte jetzt so hoch gesetzt, da komm ich so schnell nicht mehr ran  

Tja, und ich weis immer noch nicht was das heute morgen war, ich will's aber wieder haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (30. April 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> habe ich 8:40 Std. auf dem Bock gesessen und über 230 KM abgespuhlt



voll konkret ! ! !


----------



## Google (30. April 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Als ich dann zwangsweise in Dietzenbach eingelaufen bin habe ich 8:40 Std. auf dem Bock gesessen und über 230 KM abgespuhlt


Krieg ich auch ein paar von Deinen Pillen ?


----------



## Deleted 37613 (1. Mai 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Als ich dann zwangsweise in Dietzenbach eingelaufen bin habe ich 8:40 Std. auf dem Bock gesessen und über 230 KM abgespuhlt.



 

Und ich habe seit drei Tagen die Grippe


----------



## Andreas (1. Mai 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Als ich dann zwangsweise in Dietzenbach eingelaufen bin habe ich 8:40 Std. auf dem Bock gesessen und über 230 KM abgespuhlt



Klasse Leistung Erdi 

Heute war ein super Tag im Taunus  Wir haben die Henninger Profis dreimal gesehen. Beim ersten Mal zusammen mit Schwarzer Kater und Wissefux, die wir auf dem Feldberg getroffen haben (Gruß an den Nachbarthread). 

Bilder folgen von Erdi und mir...

@NatureOne: Gute Besserung!


----------



## KillerN (1. Mai 2007)

Als ich von der Wetterau aus den Feldberg sah und noch genügend Zeit auf der Uhr war (bis die Elite am Feldberg ist), habe ich mich spontan entschlossen auch gucken zu fahren. Mit mehr Glück als Verstand habe ich auch tatsächlich ohne großen Verfahrer hingefunden.  

20min bevor die Profis an der Hohen Mark waren, kam ich am Kreisel an. Wäre ich früher vor Ort gewesen wäre ich noch schnell auf den Feldberg gesprintet, aber die Profis an der Hohen Mark gesehen zu haben ist besser als nix  

tschöö


----------



## Erdi01 (1. Mai 2007)

Jetzt ist aber gut hier mit der Beweihräucherung  

So ne Fahrleistung kommt erst wieder vor wenn ich auf so einem System6 sitze ... 


google Deine Smilies sind geil, wo gibt' die ?





ich hätte dehnen am liebsten eins runtergeklaut  

Und auch schöne Grüße an die *Schwarz Katz* und den *Fux*, auch wenn ich erstmal gar nicht wußte wer mich da anspricht  



Andreas schrieb:


> Bilder folgen von Erdi und mir...


 
*Meine Bilder vom Henninger und von den Rennertouren der letzen Zeit sind in unserer Gallery gelandet ...

... Touren/Renner Tour's 
... Touren/Taunus Tour's/Frühjahr 2007
... Sport Ivent der Region*

Öhm - heute ist ja Dienstag, da muß ich noch ... später ...


----------



## Andreas (1. Mai 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *Meine Bilder vom Henninger und von den Rennertouren der letzen Zeit sind in unserer Gallery gelandet ...
> 
> ... Touren/Renner Tour's
> ... Touren/Taunus Tour's/Frühjahr 2007
> ... Sport Ivent der Region*



Meine Bilder auch ...


----------



## wissefux (1. Mai 2007)

ei wo sind die bilder jetzt  

ich raffs net, geh mal einer vom schlauch bitte runner  

na ja, morgen ist auch noch ein tag ...

gn8


----------



## Erdi01 (1. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ei wo sind die bilder jetzt
> 
> ich raffs net, geh mal einer vom schlauch bitte runner
> 
> ...


Ei hier in unserer Gallery und dort wie oben angegeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (1. Mai 2007)

*It's Rush Hour !!!*

=============================================================

*Diesen Donnertag MTB und Crosser geeignet* (auf speziellen Wunsch von Loti )

Es geht durch's Messeler Hügelland nach Roßdorf und zurück. 
Wohl wieder mit obligatorischem "Naseplattdrücken am Wellmannfenster"  

Ab/bis Dietzenbach ca. 55 KM 300 HM

Einkehr ist KEINE geplant.

=============================================================

Hoffe wieder auf rege Teilnahme


----------



## karsten13 (1. Mai 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Meine Bilder vom Henninger und von den Rennertouren der letzen Zeit sind in unserer Gallery gelandet ...



Moin!

Bin mal die Bilder durch und frage mich, ob ihr bei der 2. Profi-Durchfahrt an der Billtalhöhe gestanden habt. Dann hätten wir uns eigentlich sehen müssen, stand genau am Zielbogen der Bergwertung auf der Leinwand-Seite ...

Fotos gibt's hier.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Erdi01 (2. Mai 2007)

*@[email protected]* JA, wir haben ca. 100m unterhalb der Bergwertung auf der anderen Seite der Leinwand gestanden. Unser Standort ist auf einigen Bildern von der Perspektive her gut zu erkennen.

Wir haben die Nähe zur Woscht- und Bierfabrik vorgezogen  

Es scheint wirklich alles im Taunus gewesen zu sein. Mir sind DIMPOS, AWB, ADFC, weitere Dietzebächer, RoteRitzel's, RSG DA und Tour-Forum begegnet. Also eigentlich alles, aus alles Foren  

CU


----------



## Erdi01 (3. Mai 2007)

wenn schon die Eisbären nicht aus Ihren Höhlen kamen muß ich wenigstens den Thread mal wieder hoch holen  

Die 2. Rush-Hour fand mit absolutem Minusrekord von 3 Mann statt, das gab es über den ganzen nicht vorhanden Winter nicht  

Würd mich schon mal interssieren wo der Rest heute abgeblieben war 

------------------------------------------------------------------------

Jetzt wollt ich für das WE einen Odenwald Cross ankündigen und was macht das Wetter - schlapp  
Also spar ich mir die Ankündigung und warte mal was hier noch passiert. 

Vllt fahr ich einfach spontan nach Heidelberg ... oder ich mach mal Pause


----------



## Andreas (3. Mai 2007)

3 Leute und zwei Crosser. Das Tempo war diesmal ganz schön hoch. Ich hatte zu Hause einen Schnitt von 27,4 auf dem Tacho. Naja, dafür hatte ich wieder kein Licht gebraucht.

War aber eine schöne Runde und der Wellmann muß unsere Nasenabdrücke erst mal wieder von seiner Schaufensterscheibe wischen.

Auf das Wetter bin ich mal gespannt. Nicht jeder Wetterdienst meldet schlecht.


----------



## karsten13 (4. Mai 2007)

Andreas schrieb:


> 3 Leute und zwei Crosser.



  



Andreas schrieb:


> Das Tempo war diesmal ganz schön hoch. Ich hatte zu Hause einen Schnitt von 27,4 auf dem Tacho.



jetzt weiss ich auch, was heute anders war als sonst  

Ein paar Bilder gibt's hier.

n8,

Karsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teddy24 (4. Mai 2007)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

wer fährt denn außer KillerN und RedRum noch am Sonntag in Schotten mit??

Bis bald


----------



## Ippie (4. Mai 2007)

Teddy24 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen,
> 
> wer fährt denn außer KillerN und RedRum noch am Sonntag in Schotten mit??
> 
> Bis bald



Ich


----------



## Deleted 37613 (4. Mai 2007)

Ich hatte es mir vorgenommen, allerdings steckt die Grippe noch zu fest. 
Aber den Wasserreicher mache ich !!!


----------



## RedRum05 (4. Mai 2007)

@Erdi.. der Grund fürs Fehlen von Killer und mir ist wahrscheinlich die Abi-Prüfungen. Wenn die Runde nächste Woche wieder passt bin ich auf jeden Fall wieder anwesend  

Mal schaun wie es am Sonntag wird


----------



## KillerN (4. Mai 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> @Erdi.. der Grund fürs Fehlen von Killer und mir ist wahrscheinlich die Abi-Prüfungen. Wenn die Runde nächste Woche wieder passt bin ich auf jeden Fall wieder anwesend
> 
> Mal schaun wie es am Sonntag wird



Dito

@Red Ich habe das Blut gestern am Flughafen abgeholt


----------



## RedRum05 (4. Mai 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> @Red Ich habe das Blut gestern am Flughafen abgeholt



pssst...


----------



## BlackTrek (4. Mai 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Würd mich schon mal interssieren wo der Rest heute abgeblieben war


Wie jeden Donnerstag leider was anderes vor...


----------



## Erdi01 (4. Mai 2007)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Wie jeden Donnerstag leider was anderes vor...


und wenn ich die *RushHour* mal auf nen anderen Tag lege ...

übringens find ich Dein Hennigerergebnis sehr respektabel


----------



## KillerN (4. Mai 2007)

@ Erdi, wenn du kommen würdest wäre das ja mal ne mega coole Überraschung ! Der Nature One wird uns oben am Gipfel vom Vulkan mit frischen Getränken versorgen (bei den Plastikbecher die in Schotten in den vergangenen Jahren verteilt wurden bin ich immer verdurstet) und dann im Ziel unten auf die Ankunft warten.


----------



## Erdi01 (4. Mai 2007)

*@[email protected]* dazu müßt ich erst noch rauskriegen wo und wann das jetzt eigentlich stattfindet, aber das wär mein kleinstes Problem   Ich versprech nix ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackTrek (5. Mai 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> und wenn ich die *RushHour* mal auf nen anderen Tag lege ...


Dann sind die Chancen höher...  



Erdi01 schrieb:


> übringens find ich Dein Hennigerergebnis sehr respektabel


Oh, vielen Dank!  

Ich bin trotzdem nicht ganz zufrieden. Die "technischen Daten" sind das eine und die Hundertschaften, die an mir vorbeigefahren sind, als wär ich ´ne Blei-Ente, das andere.  

Naja, nach dem Rennen ist bekanntlich vor dem Rennen.


----------



## Erdi01 (5. Mai 2007)

*@[email protected]* Na dann such Dir mal ein passenden Tag raus und ich ruf dann eine Rush-Hour aus. Extra für dich ...

Wer noch nicht die neue XT 2008 gesehen hatt, sollte das mal tun  Vor allem die Zuganlenkung des neuen Schaltwerks sieht interessant aus. Irgendwie alles ne 07 XTR für den schmalen Geldbeutel. Ich find's gut


----------



## Erdi01 (5. Mai 2007)

*@[email protected]* gibt's hier morgen Interesse an ner Odenwald Runde. Habe da auch was interessantes bei den Main Saichern gelesen. Bin am überlegen was ich morgen mache  

Und Ha - bald ist mein Leben im Schatten von Lupine vorbei ...


----------



## karsten13 (6. Mai 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> gibt's hier morgen Interesse an ner Odenwald Runde.



nö, Taunus, trau Dich  

n8,

Karsten.


----------



## Lupo (6. Mai 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> nö, Taunus, trau Dich
> 
> n8,
> 
> Karsten.



ich fahr heut auch im taunus, allerdings endet für mich die geteerte strecke ca. 250m nach der hohenmark


----------



## Erdi01 (6. Mai 2007)

Lupo schrieb:


> ich fahr heut auch im taunus, allerdings endet für mich die geteerte strecke ca. 250m nach der hohenmark



moin, und wann  Jetzt muß ich's Handy quälen ...
*EDIT: TaunusTour gebucht*  

*@[email protected]* hm - auch verpennt. Vllt gibt's bei Dir mal ne "normale" Taunusrunde. So max. 2000 HM würde mir reichen, bin da gar nicht so unverschämt


----------



## Lupo (6. Mai 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> moin, und wann  ...



um 13.00 an altbekannter stelle. sonst noch wer


----------



## KillerN (6. Mai 2007)

Soo nachdem ich mich bissle ausgeruht und gelernt habe, eine kurze Zusammenfassung:

450 Kurzstreckler fuhren auf die extrem Staubige Wettkampfstrecke in Schotten. Es war so trocken und staubig, dass wenn jemand vor einem fuhr, es fast nicht möglich war etwas von der Strecke zu sehen. Bei Abfahrten mit Schotter und Sand war es daher immer etwas heikel. Die Strecke war somit anspruchsvoller als in den Vorjahren was man auch an einigen unpassend langsamen Bergabfahrern merkte, sprich sie standen einfach im Weg *lol*

Durch die hohe Menge an Startern war man so gut wie nie alleine und hatte ständig mit Windschattenlutschern zu tun.Für mich eigentlich kein Problem  da ich wenig Windschatten biete und die Anderen brav hinter mir blieben. Aber wehe man fährt auf den falschen Fahrer auf und will dort einen Moment im Windschatten fahren. Also Idioten gibts ... die meinen dann, sowas gehört sich nicht im Rennen  , die haben MTB wohl mit Triathlon verwechselt.

Zurück zum Thema. Die Verpflegung war wesentlich besser als in den Vorjahren und hat mir das Leben gerettet nachdem mich am Hoherodskopf der Nature One verpasst hat und ich 25min fast ohne Wasser fuhr.War schneller mit dem Rad oben, da die Autofahrer an den Straßenüberquerungen uns Vorfahrt geben mussten und so aufgehalten wurden. 

Gegen Ende ließ sich nochmal die Platzierung verbessern da merklich viele Fahrer ihre Kraft falsch einteilten und abbauten. Perfekt wäre gewesen wenn gegen Ende nochmal ein schöner 100Hm Anstieg gekommen wäre  

Im Ziel war ich dann nach 1:52:?? Std und habe somit mein persönliches Ziel erreicht. Redrum und Ich mussten leider ziemlich in der Mitte des Fahrerfeldes starten und wurden etwas aufgehalten sonst wäre die Zeit wohl besser geworden. 

So das war mal mein Bericht und jetzt freue ich mich auf Fotos und Zeiten 

Und noch ein dickes Lob an Nature One für das Fotosmachen und verpflegen ! 
Auch die anderen Fahrer haben wieder super Leistung abgeliefert, IBC Biker sind halt die Besten     

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Mai 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> Im Ziel war ich dann nach 1:52:?? Std und habe somit mein persönliches Ziel erreicht.



Meinen Glückwunsch Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KillerN (6. Mai 2007)

Danke Thomas, wir sehen uns ja bestimmt wieder mal demnächst im Taunus


----------



## Milass (6. Mai 2007)

Genau lass dich Mittwoch bei uns ma blicken


----------



## karsten13 (6. Mai 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> Im Ziel war ich dann nach 1:52:?? Std und habe somit mein persönliches Ziel erreicht. Redrum und Ich mussten leider ziemlich in der Mitte des Fahrerfeldes starten und wurden etwas aufgehalten sonst wäre die Zeit wohl besser geworden.



Glückwunsch!  
Und jetzt wieder lernen  



Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@[email protected]* hm - auch verpennt. Vllt gibt's bei Dir mal ne "normale" Taunusrunde. So max. 2000 HM würde mir reichen, bin da gar nicht so unverschämt



demnächst gibt's auch wieder "normale" Runden, bin total platt  

Da ja hier die Diskussion aufkam, die Rush-Hour mal nicht Donnerstag zu fahren: Diese Woche Do. kann ich net, wie wär's mit Mittwoch oder Freitag?

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Erdi01 (6. Mai 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> demnächst gibt's auch wieder "normale" Runden, bin total platt
> 
> Da ja hier die Diskussion aufkam, die Rush-Hour mal nicht Donnerstag zu fahren: Diese Woche Do. kann ich net, wie wär's mit Mittwoch oder Freitag?
> 
> ...


Ja, als wir am Roten KreuX unsere Kaffepause machten und ich die ganzen RennRadler gegen Feldi strampeln sah, war mir klar, dass ich da auch rauf muß  

So da haben ja alle die Schottenmassenveranstalltung gut überstanden  Ich dachte auch im Taunus wäre ne Critical Mass unterwegs als ich die nicht mehr vorhandenen Parkplätze an der Hohemark sah   

Aber dank Lupo haben wir Wege abseits der Massen gefunden. Mir fallen nur drei Worte dazu ein *GEIL GEIL GEIL*, ich krieg wieder richtig Bock auf die Schei$$-Taunustrails  und habe festgestellt, mein Rush kann das, ich muß es nur lassen  

Heute war nur meine knackende Sattelstütze nervig, muß mal schauen ob die mehr Montagepaste braucht oder ob die schon am brechen ist  

Wegen *Rush-Hour* mal sehen, wenn später dann Freitag und nur wenn Blacky mitkommt  . Ich mache jetzt erstmal ein paar Tage Pause  

Apro Pos *@[email protected] *wir müssen in den nächsten Wochen mal eine "Zelttour" machen


----------



## Lupo (6. Mai 2007)

ach von mir die besten glückwünsche da du einer der wenigen bist, die noch in der lage sind heute noch ein statement abzugeben hättest du aber bestimmt noch bissi zulegen können 


KillerN schrieb:


> ...was man auch an einigen unpassend langsamen Bergabfahrern merkte, sprich sie standen einfach im Weg *lol*...



meinst du vielleicht *so?*(ein klassiker, sorry, konnte ich mir jetzt nicht verkneifen aber ich weiss ja dass du spass verstehst)


----------



## BlackTrek (7. Mai 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Wegen *Rush-Hour* mal sehen, wenn später dann Freitag und nur wenn Blacky mitkommt  . Ich mache jetzt erstmal ein paar Tage Pause
> 
> Apro Pos *@[email protected] *wir müssen in den nächsten Wochen mal eine "Zelttour" machen



Du baust ja richtig Druck auf!  Na gut, dann halt ich mir den Freitag mal frei.  
Aber was ist "Zelttour"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (7. Mai 2007)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Im Ziel war ich dann nach 1:52:?? Std und habe somit mein persönliches Ziel erreicht. Redrum und Ich mussten leider ziemlich in der Mitte des Fahrerfeldes starten und wurden etwas aufgehalten sonst wäre die Zeit wohl besser geworden.



Glückwunsch zur guten Zeit Jens. 


Ich habe mal ein Eisbärenbanner gebastelt. Dieses Werbebanner sollte verlinkt auf anderen Bikeseiten, in anderen Foren und in Gästebücher gestellt werden.





Also dann man los...


----------



## Teddy24 (7. Mai 2007)

Lupo schrieb:


> ach von mir die besten glückwünsche da du einer der wenigen bist, die noch in der lage sind heute noch ein statement abzugeben hättest du aber bestimmt noch bissi zulegen können ....



Moin,

jo, ich kann mich heute erst melden  aber leider hat es bei mir doch auch das ein oder andere Mal so ausgesehen  

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3673433#post3673433

Bis bald


----------



## Ippie (7. Mai 2007)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

einen kleinen Bericht über Schotten gibt es hier

Gruß


----------



## KillerN (7. Mai 2007)

@Teddy Wow, ich sage nur Respekt !, also nach so vielen Defekten hätte ich das Bike in den Wald geworfen und wäre noch ein wenig drauf rumgesprungen und dann zur nächsten Straße gelaufen. 2 Platten gehabt ?! Hattest du denn 2 Schläuche dabei ? 

@Ippie Wenn du nicht immer so lange Pause machen würdest, könntest du locker eine 2:15 hinlegen  Aber trotzdem gut gemacht, die Strecke war ja dieses mal nicht so einfach wie davor.

@Erdi


----------



## m.a.t. (7. Mai 2007)

@KillerN: Respekt für die Zeit und fürs nicht absteigen! Der Kasten Bier bleibt aber auch dieses Jahr wieder bei mir  auch wenns knapp war.


----------



## KillerN (7. Mai 2007)

Danke !

Ich habe mal die Bilder bisschen durchgesehen und von jedem mindestens Eins entdeckt, hier die vorläufige Bilderliste:

Das Problem der Homepage ist, das man sich nicht alle Bilder in einem durchlauf ansehen kann (Einzelbildansicht), da irgendwann die Navigationsleiste bei mir verschwindet und ich neu anfangen muss.  


Ippie
http://www.masch-foto.de/pictdb/pic_large/17660912.jpg
http://www.masch-foto.de/pictdb/pic_large/17660468.jpg

KillerN
http://www.masch-foto.de/pictdb/pic_large/17660670.jpg
http://www.masch-foto.de/pictdb/pic_large/17660245.jpg

RedRum05
http://www.masch-foto.de/pictdb/pic_large/17660795.jpg
http://www.masch-foto.de/pictdb/pic_large/17660311.jpg

Barracuda
http://www.masch-foto.de/pictdb/pic_large/17660284.jpg

M.a.t
http://www.masch-foto.de/pictdb/pic_large/17660138.jpg
http://www.masch-foto.de/pictdb/pic_large/17660611.jpg
http://www.masch-foto.de/pictdb/pic_large/17661153.jpg

Google
http://www.masch-foto.de/pictdb/pic_large/17660850.jpg
http://www.masch-foto.de/pictdb/pic_large/17660375.jpg

Teddy
http://www.masch-foto.de/pictdb/pic_large/17660520.jpg

Dr.Faust
http://www.masch-foto.de/pictdb/pic_large/17661144.jpg

Homburger
http://www.masch-foto.de/pictdb/pic_large/17660720.jpg
http://www.masch-foto.de/pictdb/pic_large/17660290.jpg

Schwarzer Kater
http://www.masch-foto.de/pictdb/pic_large/17660825.jpg
http://www.masch-foto.de/pictdb/pic_large/17660361.jpg

Hot Rod1
http://www.masch-foto.de/pictdb/pic_large/17660837.jpg
http://www.masch-foto.de/pictdb/pic_large/17660373.jpg

Kulminator
http://www.masch-foto.de/pictdb/pic_large/17660904.jpg

Wenn jemand noch nicht von mir entdeckte Bilder findet,* bitte den link Posten* 

Vielleicht kann man beim Fotografen nach Rabatt anfragen wenn man sich alle digital in voller Auflösung zusenden lässt.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (7. Mai 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> Schwarzer Kater
> http://www.masch-foto.de/pictdb/pic_large/17660825.jpg
> http://www.masch-foto.de/pictdb/pic_large/17660361.jpg


Ja super, da hat der Fotograf mich genau in dem Moment erwischt, wo ich wegen dem langsamen Lorsbacher (bergauf schnell, bergab  , gerade die Gruppe abgehängt, da macht der den Trail dicht und steigt da am letzten Stück ab!  ) das Bein runter nehmen mußte. Hab ihn dann aber direkt danach endlich kassiert und im Zielsprint versägen können.  
War ein geiles Rennen und jede Menge bekannte Gesichter und ihr wahrt ja besonders stark vertreten!


----------



## Sakir (7. Mai 2007)

Halli Hallo

ich muss doch auch mal allen hier für die tolle Leistung beim Vulkanrad Marathon gratulieren  

gibts denn schon eine ErgebnisListe ???

sehr schöne Fotos, tolle Action-Bilder  

allerdings hat der ein oder andere nicht das passende Shirt an


----------



## Teddy24 (7. Mai 2007)

Sakir schrieb:


> Halli Hallo
> 
> ich muss doch auch mal allen hier für die tolle Leistung beim Vulkanrad Marathon gratulieren
> 
> ...



Danke für's Gratulieren, leider gibt es die ErgebnisListe


----------



## RedRum05 (7. Mai 2007)

Hat wirklich Spaß gemacht, auh wenn ich am Anfang leider nicht so gut durchs Getümmel kam und daher auch bei den Trailanstiegen mich einreihen musste. Habe so am Anfang viel Zeit verloren..

Auf dem einen Bild kann man zum Glück nicht so gut erkennen, wie bescheuert ich da ausseh. Grade nen Riegel im Mund, kom um die Ecke und "blitz", stand da so nen Fotograf rum 

Werd jetzt auch mal nen paar Tage Pause machen und da es regnet fällts auch net schwer.  


@Sakir... ich meld mich schnellst möglich bei Dir! Ich hab im Moment leider selber nicht viel Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ippie (7. Mai 2007)

Klar gibt es schon eine Ergebnisliste 
Gruß


----------



## KillerN (7. Mai 2007)

Sorry doppelpost


----------



## KillerN (7. Mai 2007)

Schaut mal rechts oben. Alle BIlder werden dann nochmal seperat und in groß auf der bike-challenge Seite zum Download bereit stehen. Also nur die Bilder vom Veranstalter selbst. Bin mal gespannt ...  

Hatte vergessen kurz vorm Start den Tacho nochmals zu Resetten, daher war die Zeit sogar noch einen Tick besser laut Ergebnissliste, die ja endlich online ist 

Die Vereins HP ist wohl schneller aktuell als die des Rennens selbst  

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Google (7. Mai 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann man beim Fotografen nach Rabatt anfragen wenn man sich alle digital in voller Auflösung zusenden lässt.


Ich hätte Interesse falls Du was bestellst. Wenn das Interesse zu gering ist, bestell ich wohl selbst, müßte das aber dann wissen.

Grüße und Dank

Google


----------



## KillerN (7. Mai 2007)

Kulminator hat auch interresse bekundet, es wäre schlau wenn wir möglich viele interessenten zusammen bekommen, damit wir den Preis für ein JPEG in voller Auflösung von 8,5 Euro möglichst drücken können. Ich finde das original Jpeg sinnvoller als nur einen Abzug für 3,5 Euro zu kaufen der dann irgendwo alleine im Album ist. Die Bilder kann man sich dann für 10cent selbst entwickeln.

Bitte eine PM bei interesse für die Bilder.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Erdi01 (7. Mai 2007)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Du baust ja richtig Druck auf!  Na gut, dann halt ich mir den Freitag mal frei.
> Aber was ist "Zelttour"?


wer drückt - ich doch nicht  Mehr zur "Zelttour" erzähl ich Dir dann am Freitag  

Aber als alte Insiderin mußt Du doch mit Begriffen wie "Rennzelter" "Zeltour" oder "ich geh jetzt mal ne Rund im Wald zelten" was anfangen können.

NEIN  dann aber mit dem Hinweis:



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Und Ha - bald ist mein Leben im Schatten von Lupine vorbei ...



Am Freitag falls Du kommst, wirst Du Dein Brenner auf der "Zeltstange" sicher auch dabei haben und brauch dann die hier ->  

 Rate Mal mit Rosenthal  Klar jetzt - oder ...


----------



## Erdi01 (7. Mai 2007)

*@Schottenrö[email protected]* warum les ich in den Ergebnislisten kein *MTB-Team-Eisbären.de*. Habt Ihr das bei der Anmeldung verschlafen  Das muß besser werden. Und warum sehe ich nirgens ein Teamfoto. Was soll da jetzte auf die HP. Tzzz - beim nächten Auftritt muß ich doch erscheihnen ... als Knipser  

*UND was ist eigentlich mit "Bike around the Clock 2007" steht schon ein Eisbären-Team  *


----------



## Erdi01 (7. Mai 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> @Erdi


was habe ich hier verpasst  

*@[email protected]* Cool - mal sehen wie ich das wo unterkriege


----------



## BlackTrek (7. Mai 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Rate Mal mit Rosenthal  Klar jetzt - oder ...



 
Du meinst die Dinger, die man sowohl an Crosscountry-, als auch an Downhillzeltstangen befestigen kann. Klar, vor allem im Winter unentbehrlich.  

Ich find übrigens schön, dass Du bei "Bike around the clock" auch mitfährst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (8. Mai 2007)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Ich find übrigens schön, dass Du bei "Bike around the clock" auch mitfährst!



na endlich  hat er sich dazu durchgerungen... willkommen im Team


----------



## Erdi01 (8. Mai 2007)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Ich find übrigens schön, dass Du bei "Bike around the clock" auch *hin*fährst!


Ihr habt da ne Kleinigkeit überlesen - oder ...


----------



## Deleted 37613 (8. Mai 2007)

Ach mein Glückwunsch für alle Zieleinfahrer!!! 

War ein super Event. 
Ich bin jetzt erst mal in Bayern im MTB-Urlaub, man schreibt sich...


----------



## Kedi (8. Mai 2007)

*@Black Trek, @Erdi01,*

was ist das mit "Bike around the clock"  

Grüße, *Sonny*


----------



## BlackTrek (8. Mai 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> *@Black Trek, @Erdi01,*
> 
> was ist das mit "Bike around the clock"
> 
> Grüße, *Sonny*



*Bike around the clock* ist ein 24h Stunden-Rennen, an dem die Eisbären traditionell teilnehmen. Ich bin selbst noch nicht mitgefahren, aber als ich hörte, dass unser Erdi dabei ist, lass ich mich auch nicht lumpen.  

Es wäre auch noch ein Startplatz frei!  

Gruss
*Sonja*


----------



## Erdi01 (8. Mai 2007)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> , aber als ich hörte, dass unser Erdi dabei ist, lass ich mich auch nicht lumpen.


lässt aber auch nicht locker. Meinst das sollte dann unserer "Zelttour" werden.
Mal sehen was mit den Jungbären ist, die müßten doch auf die Startplätze brennen ... 



> Es wäre auch noch ein Startplatz frei!
> Gruss
> *Sonja*


dazu müßte *"die kleine Gewalt auf zwei Rädern"* erstmal über Nacht Ausgang bekommen  OK in Mitten der *Eisbären* wäre sie jedenfalls gut behühtet  

Aber jetzt gleich erstmal zum Tagesaktuellen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (8. Mai 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Aber jetzt gleich erstmal zum Tagesaktuellen ...



schon angemeldet


----------



## Erdi01 (8. Mai 2007)

*It's Rush-Hour !!!*

============================================================

*diesmal an einem FREITAG !!!!*

*MTB und auch wieder Crosser geeignet. Ca. 50m ruppigere Wegstrecke!*

Es geht über Seligenstadt, Dettinger Brücke, Wasserwerk (Langes Elend) hoch nach Rückersbach. 

Runter geht's dann über's Steinbachtal zurück zum Ausgangspunkt Dettinger Brücke. Ab da auf altbekanntem Weg zurück.

Wer will kann sich mal wieder seine Zeit am Langen Elend nehmen.
(Bei wieviel Minuten steht's  ) Oben müßt Ihr dann halt auf den Guide warten ... 

*Weitere Treffpunkte:*

19.45 Seligenstadt Fähre
20:00 Dettinger Brücke

*Bitte hier im Thread mitteilen wo Ihr zusteigen wollt. 
*

Helm und Licht sind Pflicht!

============================================================

So dann hoffe ich mal, dass das Wetter mitspielt und sich möglichst viele anschließen


----------



## RedRum05 (8. Mai 2007)

Freitag kann ich leider nicht dabei sein. 

"Bike around the Clock" werde ich dieses Jahr wohl nicht schaffen.


----------



## BlackTrek (8. Mai 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> "Bike around the Clock" werde ich dieses Jahr wohl nicht schaffen.



Hmpf. Na dann ist die Sache wohl echt gestorben. Ein 3er Team tu ich mir jedenfalls nicht an.


----------



## Deleted 37613 (8. Mai 2007)

Wieviele werden für ein ordentliches Team gebraucht? 
Ich könnte mir vorstellen mit zu fahren. Obwohl ich noch nie dort war....


----------



## Sakir (9. Mai 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> "Bike around the Clock" werde ich dieses Jahr wohl nicht schaffen.



WIE DAS ???


----------



## Sakir (9. Mai 2007)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Hmpf. Na dann ist die Sache wohl echt gestorben. Ein 3er Team tu ich mir jedenfalls nicht an.



zu 3 ist es auch happig, es soll Spass machen und nicht in quälerei ausarten !!!
wenn ich nachzähle sind wir doch 4 (zwinker Erdi01)
der Wolfgang organisiert alles, da müssen wir ihn mal fragen wie wo was wann noch frei ist 

Grüße


----------



## RedRum05 (9. Mai 2007)

Sakir schrieb:


> WIE DAS ???



Ich bin in der Zeit wohl nicht im Lande bzw. im Lande um nen Rennen zu fahren. Ich werd mich aber nochmal bei dir melden! Wenn ich mal Sonntags fahren kann wäre es wahrscheinlich eher möglich


----------



## Cloudy22 (9. Mai 2007)

hi andreas, hallo volker,

als zukünftige eisbärenlady  wollte ich jetzt auch endlich mal hallo sagen  

danke für die bilder volker!

see you!

cloudy


----------



## Erdi01 (9. Mai 2007)

*@[email protected]* na dann offizell herzlich willkommen in unserer Runde  

Wie man sich bei einem LMB einträgst weist Du sicher schon. Also nur wenn Du/Ihr Freitag abend nichts besseres vorhabt 

*Die Einladung gilt natürlich auch für Offenbach, Mühlheim, Hanau kurz das ganze Rhein Main Gebiet *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teddy24 (10. Mai 2007)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Hmpf. Na dann ist die Sache wohl echt gestorben. Ein 3er Team tu ich mir jedenfalls nicht an.



Moin zusammen,

na das wäre aber wirklich schade!!    Gerade wo ich dieses Jahr doch wirklich ernsthaft darüber nachdenke ob ich da schon mitfahren könnte! Wenn nicht bei Euch, dann evtl. alleine - just for fun - oder nur mit Mädels. Also ich würde mich auch bei Euch einer "Prüfung" unterziehen, ob Ihr mich mitnehmen würdet! Denn wir haben es ja leider noch nicht geschafft, zusammen zu fahren.  

Gruß


----------



## KillerN (10. Mai 2007)

Soo bin gerade zurück vom Bundeswehr Facharzt, Herzcheck, soweit ist alles sehr gut, hätte mich auch gewundert wenn nicht ! (Grund war etwas höherer Blutdruck bei der Musterung, war wohl die Aufregung)

Nun gut, da gabs auch nen hübschen Leistungstest unter beobachtung lauter hübscher Praktikantinnen D ), ab aufs Bike, Schuhe festmachen und angeschlossen, leider war die Einfahrzeit nur 3 Minuten oder so, sonst wäre ich auch über 350Watt hinaus noch unter Puls 190 gefahren, aber egal, endlich weiss ich mal ein paar Zahlen *freu*  

Habe gestern auch das Foto vom Zielfotografen in voller Auflösung erhalten, ich habs mal etwas kleiner gemacht fürs Forum:







(das Foto ist entstanden, bevor Ippie & Teddy im Ziel ankamen)

@Erdi Ob ich morgen dabei bin weiss ich noch nicht, entscheide ich dann Spontan.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Ippie (10. Mai 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> (das Foto ist entstanden, bevor Ippie & Teddy im Ziel ankamen)



Ach ihr seit vor uns angekommen....da hätten wir ja garnicht mehr auf euch im Ziel warten müssen


----------



## KillerN (10. Mai 2007)

*g* Es gibt aber Bilder von euch Beiden auf der Eisbären HP im Wettkampfbereich


----------



## BlackTrek (10. Mai 2007)

Teddy24 schrieb:


> Wenn nicht bei Euch, dann evtl. alleine - just for fun - oder nur mit Mädels.


Dir ist aber klar, das wir gerade über ein 24h-Rennen sprechen? Alleine hiesse ja dann, als Solist 24h Stunden mehr oder weniger dauernd zu fahren...


----------



## Teddy24 (10. Mai 2007)

jo schon klar!!  Vergesst einfach mein Posting!! (Net bös gemeint) Ist wahrscheinlich eh alles noch zu früh!! Aber vielleicht klappt es ja demnächst mal, dass wir zusammen was fahren? Dann weiß ich auch, wo ich steh, denn am Sonntag war's ja halt dumm gelaufen! 

Bis denn


----------



## RedRum05 (10. Mai 2007)

Auf Fotos seh ich immer so klein aus  

Naja wenn man als Einzelstarter an den Start geht, kann man sich ja trotzdem Nachts hinlegen bzw. muss nicht durchfahren. Allerdings würde ich um Erfahrungen zu sammeln nicht grade im ersten Jahr als Einzelstarter beginnen.


----------



## BlackTrek (10. Mai 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *Weitere Treffpunkte:*
> 
> 19.45 Seligenstadt Fähre
> 20:00 Dettinger Brücke
> ...


Ich würde dann um 20:00 in Dettingen sein. Es kommt auch noch ein Freund von mir mit, der gerade ganz vehement vom Bike-Virus befallen ist. 

bis denne
Sonja


----------



## Erdi01 (11. Mai 2007)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Ich würde dann um 20:00 in Dettingen sein. Es kommt auch noch ein Freund von mir mit, der gerade ganz vehement vom Bike-Virus befallen ist.
> 
> bis denne
> Sonja


OK. Hoffe das Wetter hält.

Nur zu bring´alle Mögliche mit, alles potenzielle neue Eisbären


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (11. Mai 2007)

Ich werde heute Abend nicht mitkommen. Habe heute noch einiges zu erledigen...
Gestern war ich in der Rückersbacher und bin Google und fohns entgegen gefahren.


----------



## Erdi01 (11. Mai 2007)

So wieder kurzes Feetback zur *Rush-Hour*. War wieder eine überschaubare Gruppe und ich hoffte mit dem "Langen Elend" noch den Ein oder Anderen locken zu können, weil hier ja mal ein Uphill-Ivent angedacht ist/war. Hatt nicht geklappt, nur Blacky hatte sich gewundert warum wir losgestochen sind - Sorry nochmal dafür. Ich kenn jetzt in etwa meine Zeit von ganz unten bis ganz oben und auch die Schrankenzeit. Behalt ich aber Beides für mich, weil ist mir eh egal, wollt halt nur mal eine Vergleichszeit von mir haben, damit ich weis wovon Ihr dann redet.

Habe dann noch ordentlich KM zusammen bekommen und jetzt gehe ich erstmal duschen.

N8

*EDIT:* Geduscht, jetzt habe ich hunger.  Ach so das Wetter hatt sich noch richtig gemacht, der Sturm des Tages ist eingeschlafen und es kam sogar die Sonne noch raus. Und *@[email protected] *hatt mich besonders gefreut, dass es mit uns mal geklappt hatt. Auf ein Neues ...


----------



## KillerN (12. Mai 2007)

Am Wasserwerk hoch auf Zeit ? Das hört sich gut an  
Habe das früher schonmal gemessen, habe aber keine Ahnung wie lange ich da brauchte, bin aber der Meinung das man die Radheimer Alpen vom Ortsausgangsschild bis zur Abzweigung Binselberg schneller hoch fährt, kann  man ja mal vergleichen  

Bin, sofern das Wetter passt, beim nächsten abendlichen Ausflug wieder mit dabei !!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Kedi (12. Mai 2007)

*@Erdi01*
das mit dem Hinlocken hat funktioniert, aber gestern habe ich keinen Ausgang bekommen  - zu heftiger Wind. Hab dann schön zu Hause gehockt .... ich hab :kotz:, als der Sturm sich beruhigt hatte. 

Morgen werde ich mit den Mühlheimer Rennern wahrscheinlich in die Wetterau/Spessart fahren. Mal schauen. 

*Ciao, Sonny*


----------



## RedRum05 (12. Mai 2007)

So schlimm fand ich den Sturm gestern nicht mal. Ich war gestern Mittag ne kleine Runde durchs gefährliche (  ) Messeler Hügelland fahren, aber ich hatte es mir schlimmer vorgestellt. Wobei es wohl auf freien Flächen heftiger war. Ich wurde nur mit Tannenzapfen und Blättern beschmissen, musste aber ein paar mal absteigen und das Rad über umgestürtzte Bäume tragen.

Heute werd ich wohl keine Zeit für ne Tour haben - muss noch nen Projekt für die Schule vorbereiten und morgen werd ich dann spontan was fahren - je nach dem, wie weit ich heute kom...


----------



## Erdi01 (12. Mai 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> *@Erdi01*
> das mit dem Hinlocken hat funktioniert, aber gestern habe ich keinen Ausgang bekommen  - zu heftiger Wind.
> *Ciao, Sonny*


wer kann Dich denn (auf)halten  

Aber gut zu wissen, dann wird das gleich nochmal angeboten - *@[email protected]* *Mittwoch Abend* *RushHour*  

Du hast mir immer noch nicht Deinen "Ösi-Blitz" vorgeführt 



Donnerstag ist ja Feiertag, drumm gibt's da keine *RushHour* aber ich starte mein 3. Versuch die *RTF in Jügesheim *mitzufahren. Sieht aber so aus als würde das wie die Jahre zuvor ins Wasser fallen  

Morgen sind auch Regenspritzer angesagt, da kann ich mein plitzblanken Renner nicht überzeugen aus'em Haus zu rollen  

Mal sehen ob sich noch was ergibt, außer Besuch bei Mutti im Lauf des Tages ...

*@[email protected]* so ohne was das nicht gestern. Da lag ne ganze Menge am Abend in der Gegend rum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kedi (13. Mai 2007)

*@Erdi01,*

mein Trainer hat mich nicht fahren lassen  . Habe es ja auch eingesehen. Dafür bin ich dann gestern 4 1/2 Std. im Spessart rumgewetzt  . Ich spüre die Beine jetzt, aber werde trotzdem heute mit dem Renner fahren. 
Ich melde mich schon mal für die *Rush Hour *am Mittwoch an. Mit meinem KTM. Live  .

Schönen Tag noch bei allen Müttern  , 
*ciao, Sonny*


----------



## Erdi01 (13. Mai 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> Ich melde mich schon mal für die *Rush Hour *am Mittwoch an. Mit meinem KTM. Live  .
> *ciao, Sonny*


Jetzt bin ich wieder in Zugzwang - bitte sehr  

*It's RushHour !!!*

================================================== ==========

*diesmal an einem MITTWOCH !!!! (Donnerstag = Feiertag)
*
MTB und auch wieder Crosser geeignet. Ca. 50m ruppigere Wegstrecke!

Es geht über Seligenstadt, Dettinger Brücke, Wasserwerk (Langes Elend) hoch nach Rückersbach.

Runter geht's dann über's Steinbachtal zurück zum Ausgangspunkt Dettinger Brücke. Ab da auf altbekanntem Weg zurück.

Wer will kann sich mal wieder seine Zeit am Langen Elend nehmen.
(Bei wieviel Minuten steht's  ) Oben müßt Ihr dann halt auf den Guide warten ...

*Weitere Treffpunkte:*

19.45 Seligenstadt Fähre
20:00 Dettinger Brücke

*Bitte hier im Thread mitteilen wo Ihr zusteigen wollt.*

Helm und Licht sind Pflicht!

================================================== ==========

So dann hoffe ich mal, dass das Wetter mitspielt und sich möglichst viele anschließen


----------



## karsten13 (14. Mai 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *It's RushHour !!!*



hmm, die Strecke kommt mir bekannt vor  

Bei mir ist Dienstag und Donnerstag gesetzt, somit Mittwoch wohl eher nicht.
Aber erstmal abwarten, wie das Wetter  in dieser Woche wird ...

n8,

Karsten.


----------



## Erdi01 (14. Mai 2007)

Gibt's was Neues  

Nö - erst morgen ...

N8


----------



## fohns (15. Mai 2007)

Erdi und Andi,
der Google macht in wölfeforum die leut scheu wegen einem odenwaldX.
was hat es denn damit auf sich? 
MTB?? RR???
der junge rückt nicht so recht mit der sprache raus.........

viele grüße vom fohns.
(huch, erster post hier )


----------



## Erdi01 (15. Mai 2007)

fohns schrieb:


> Erdi und Andi,
> der Google macht in wölfeforum die leut scheu wegen einem odenwaldX.
> was hat es denn damit auf sich?
> MTB?? RR???
> ...



so nach dem ich mich gerade bei den Wölfen ausgelassen habe geht's hier weiter ...

*JA*, es geht los mit den Odenwald-X. 
*JA*, mit MTB
*JA*, mit Renner

*Odenwald MTB Cross*

*Odenwald RENNER Cross*

Nähere Info's findet Ihr in den LMB's oder hier wenn Ihr Fragt.

*Ich freue mich auf Jede/Jeden Teilnehmer. Ganz gleich aus welchem Thread oder Forum.*

CU


----------



## Google (15. Mai 2007)

GOIIIL AAAALDER 



Aber wo sind nur die Höhenmeter hin  

Ach, reicht ja auch erst mal so


@[email protected]ückwunsch zu Deiner Premiere  Achtung!! Hier wird gleich abgeworben!


Grüße

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (15. Mai 2007)

Google schrieb:


> GOIIIL AAAALDER
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AAAALDER, putz Dein Gaffsmilie mal die Kluuppschaugen, dann sieht er sie auch


----------



## RedRum05 (15. Mai 2007)

Also das Angebot fürn Sonntag hört sich schon mal nett an 
Wenn das Wetter stabil ist und sich bist Freitag nichts an meinen Plänen ändert, bin ich dabei!
Morgen hab ich leider keine Zeit...

Falls bei andern auch noch die Frage aufgekommen ist, nein Trikots sind noch nicht da - leider -, aber ich geb bescheid wenn es was neues gibt !


----------



## Google (15. Mai 2007)

UUUUUUFFFFFPASSE​


​
Ich meine es sind so wenige HM. Was hast Du mit dem Rest gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (16. Mai 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Ich meine es sind so wenige HM. Was hast Du mit dem Rest gemacht?



Ach so ist das gemeint  

Sollen ja überlebbare Touren werden, außerdem brauchen wir noch Steigerungspotenzial. Ich habe schon noch weitere X.e im Angebot.




*DOCH JETZT BEVOR SICH EINER VORDRÄNNGELT ...* 



*Herzlichen Glückwunsch LUPO*


----------



## karsten13 (16. Mai 2007)

Moin,

für die heutige Rush-Hour sieht es wettertechnisch bescheiden aus  . Bevorzuge daher eine Runde am Feiertag.



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Odenwald MTB Cross
> Es wird auf Feld- Wald- Wiesenwegen gefahren.
> 20.05.2007 09:30



Für Crosser geeignet?



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Odenwald RENNER Cross
> 26.05.2007 09:30


leider ohne mich, am Folgetag ist Bimbach.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Google (16. Mai 2007)

*Von mir auch alles Gute. Happy Trails  *


​


----------



## Andreas (16. Mai 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *Heute 00:00
> DOCH JETZT BEVOR SICH EINER VORDRÄNNGELT ...*



Wie kann man sich bei dem exakt getimten Geburtstagsgruss vordraengeln 


Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Lupo!!!


----------



## Sakir (16. Mai 2007)

*Alles guude zum burtzdach*

  ​


----------



## Andreas (16. Mai 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ach so ist das gemeint
> 
> Sollen ja überlebbare Touren werden, außerdem brauchen wir noch Steigerungspotenzial. Ich habe schon noch weitere X.e im Angebot.



Die eigentliche Idee eines Odenwald-X war ja mal ueber die Grenzen zu gehen und
die 2000 hm zu knacken und so weit zu fahern wie man will. Notfalls kann
man nach rechts zur B3 ausweichen und mit dem Zug zurueckfahren.

Da es jetzt weniger hm sind ist auch ok, da ich dieses Jahr mit dem MTB noch keine
Extremtouren gefahren bin. Mit dem Renner könnte ich mir eine Doppel-X Variante ohne Zug vorstellen.


Varianten eines MTB Odenwald-X sind fuer den Spätsommer dann noch:





* Weitwanderweg Odenwald-Vogesen*
Darmstadt, Heidelberg, Karlsruhe, Lautermündung (100 km, 2200 hm)
- diesmal von Darmstadt aus




* Main-Stromberg-Weg*
Ober-Ramstadt, Neckarsteinach (80 km, 2000 hm)




* Burgenweg-Bergstraße*
Darmstadt-Eberstadt, Heppenheim, Heidelberg (100 km, 3600 hm)


----------



## Ippie (16. Mai 2007)

von mir ebenfalls alles Gute zum Burzeltag   

Gruß


----------



## Teddy24 (16. Mai 2007)

Alles Gute natürlich auch von mir!!!!!!!!!

 Feier schön, lass Dir die   schmecken und ganz viele  


Gruß


----------



## KillerN (16. Mai 2007)

Auch alles Gute von mir !  

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedRum05 (16. Mai 2007)

*Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.* 
Irgendwie hab ich da wohl nen Fehler im Kalendereintrag gemacht. Bei mir hast du erst nächste Woche Geburtstag  

Also bei den momentanen Wetteraussichten weiß ich noch nicht wirklich, ob ich Sonntag dabei bin... aber mal abwarten.

@Andreas.. hast du Overlays zu den Wegen ?


----------



## Erdi01 (16. Mai 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> *Also bei den momentanen Wetteraussichten weiß ich noch nicht wirklich, ob ich Sonntag dabei bin... aber mal abwarten.
> *


*
ich auch nicht  Aber bis dahin fällt noch viel Regen vom Himmel ...

Erstmal mach ich mir gedanken über heute abend. Im Moment sieht das hier in Langen oberst übel aus :kotz:

Mal sehen ...

Wenn man den Deifel braucht, ist er nicht da. Der könnt mal für einwenig Trockenheit sorgen  *


----------



## gruen (16. Mai 2007)

Servus miteinander.
Wenn ich das mit dem Odenwald-RENNER-Cross richtig interpretiere, dann seid Ihr am Pfingstsonntag nicht beim Rhön-Marathon dabei, oder?


----------



## gruen (16. Mai 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> (...)
> leider ohne mich, am Folgetag ist Bimbach.
> 
> Gruss,
> ...


Long time no see ...

Wann fährst Du nach Bimbach?
Ein paar Leute vom Nachbar-Forum treffen sich schon am Samstag, in der Linde. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja?


----------



## Andreas (16. Mai 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> @Andreas.. hast du Overlays zu den Wegen ?



Nur vom Vogesenweg. Die anderen will ich ja deshalb mal abfahren.


----------



## Google (16. Mai 2007)

Andreas schrieb:


> Varianten eines MTB Odenwald-X sind fuer den Spätsommer dann noch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du kennst mich ja schon lange genug um zu wissen, dass ich zu solchen Angeboten so gut wie nie "nein" sagen kann wenn es bei mir zeitlich passt   Auch hier melde ich schon mal vorsorglich mein Interesse an. Letzteres Projekt finde ich am interessantesten weil ich soviel HM noch nie gefahren bin. Traue mir das aber zu wenn das Tempo "vorsichtig" ist.

Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (16. Mai 2007)

*@Kedi, [email protected]* es kommt was kommen mußte bei dem bösartigen Wetter da draußen  

Rush-Hour ist abgesagt.

Neuer Versuch ... wann auch immer ...

Vllt sieht man sich am WE oder spontan Morgen falls die Himmelsschleusen sich widererwaten schließen sollten

CU


----------



## BlackTrek (16. Mai 2007)

LUPO! Auch von mir Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!


----------



## fohns (16. Mai 2007)

@Lupo: herzlichen glückwunsch auch vom fohns!! happy trails!!

@erdi:
hört sich gut an, Euer odenwaldX.
wenn es sich bei mir einrichten lässt, werde ich die rennerrunde am 26. mitfahren.
in dem fall werd ich mich nächste woche noch eintragen.
naja, der deifi hat sich irgendwo anders eingeschlichen...............

grüße vom 
fohns.


----------



## Erdi01 (16. Mai 2007)

*@[email protected] *denke *JA*, kann's aber nicht mit Bestimmtheit sagen, da das eine neue Variante des ODW-X ist. Ist aber lt Hessen3D auf guten Wegen geplant und sollte keine böse Überraschungen drinnen haben.

*@grü[email protected]* *Ja*, mir ist von den Eisbären keiner bekannt der in Bimbach startet.

*@[email protected]* würde mich freuen, weitere Asphaltwölfe sind gerne gesehen  

*@[email protected]* verät schon wieder alles  

*@HM-Angaben, [email protected]* Stimmen die HM-Angaben  Ich bin da sehr skeptisch. Zumindest wenn's mit Top50 geplant wird.

Zum Vergleich: meine jetzt angebotenen ODW-Xse haben lt Top50 jeweils über 2000HM, das hätte natürlich besser geklungen, aber ich will hier nicht gleich alle verschrecken. In *echt* sind es dann zw 1500-1600 HM.


----------



## karsten13 (16. Mai 2007)

gruen schrieb:


> Wann fährst Du nach Bimbach?
> Ein paar Leute vom Nachbar-Forum treffen sich schon am Samstag, in der Linde. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja?



Am dem Samstag hat meine Mutter Geburtstag, werde dann wohl erst abends in Bimbach aufschlagen. Kannst ja mal posten, wann und wo genau ... (oder per PN, die MTB'ler hier interessiert das ja eh net  )



Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@[email protected] *denke *JA*, kann's aber nicht mit Bestimmtheit sagen, da das eine neue Variante des ODW-X ist. Ist aber lt Hessen3D auf guten Wegen geplant und sollte keine böse Überraschungen drinnen haben.



ich überleg's mir noch, im Zweifel dreh' ich halt um (wenn's net mehr geht oder ich Euch aufhalte) ...
... am Schlimmsten ist sowieso die Zugstrecke, aber die könnte man ja auch umfahren 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Lupo (16. Mai 2007)

danke danke für die vielen glückwünsche zu meinem burzdach. wir werden morgen erstmal für ein verlängertes w.e. an die mosel fahren, mal sehn was so geht, jedenfalls staubts diesmal bestimmt net so sehr wenn man die weinberge runterbrettert 

bis montag,

wolfgang


----------



## Erdi01 (17. Mai 2007)

aufstehen, aus dem Fenster guggen, wieder ins Bett gehen - mehr fällt mir zu dem Wetter im Moment nicht ein  

Doch eins noch - dass ich im Tour-Forum daran erinnert würde, dass heute ja meine "Heimat-RTF Jügesheim" stattfindet, die für mich gerade zum 3 Mal in Folge ins Wasser fällt  

Ob ich's je schaffen werde da mal teilzunehmen 

Was mach ich jetzt, kann ja noch nicht mal arbeiten gehen


----------



## BlackTrek (17. Mai 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Was mach ich jetzt, kann ja noch nicht mal arbeiten gehen


Ich würde sagen, am Nachmittag könnte man fahren. Hab gerade ein bisschen Radar- und Satbilder und die signifikanten Wetterkarten angeschaut. Vllt haben wir Glück und erwischen sogar den Zipfel Zwischenhoch für morgen.


----------



## Erdi01 (17. Mai 2007)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen, am Nachmittag könnte man fahren.


Das wäre schön, vllt sogar zusammen und vllt gibt's noch mehr Spontane, die noch mal auf Radl wollen. Ich kriegst jedenfalls mit wenn eine/einer postet, habe das Forum sowieso den ganzen Tag offen  

Die Wetteraussichten für Sonntag sind auch zum besseren korrigiert worden. Hoffe das bleibt so. *
@[email protected]* warum komst Du eingentich Sonntag nicht mit 

Jetzt Frühstück ich erstmal ...


----------



## karsten13 (17. Mai 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> und vllt gibt's noch mehr Spontane, die noch mal auf Radl wollen.



Moin,

also hier ist es mittlerweile trocken. Leider aber saukalt  .
Würde trotzdem noch auf's Rad, nur allein hab' ich keinen Bock.
Bis Dietzenbach bräuchte ich (mit Umziehen usw.) 'ne gute Stunde Vorlauf.

Wie sieht's aus?

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (17. Mai 2007)

*@[email protected]* OK um 17 Uhr am Kreishaus. Wäre dann für eine Asphalt-Runde nach dem Regen der letzen Stunden. Ich komme aber trotzdem mit dem Hardtail, der Renner bleibt stehen.


----------



## karsten13 (17. Mai 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> um 17 Uhr am Kreishaus. Wäre dann für eine Asphalt-Runde nach dem Regen der letzen Stunden.



O.K., bis gleich. Ob Asphalt oder nicht macht bei dem Wetter auch nix mehr aus


----------



## Erdi01 (17. Mai 2007)

... auch wieder wahr  

OK. Bis gleich zur inoffizellen *Rush-Hour*


----------



## karsten13 (17. Mai 2007)

Schön war's, sogar die Sonne kam raus  
Beweisfotos ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Erdi01 (17. Mai 2007)

gar nicht mitbekommen, dass Du soviel Bilder gemacht hast. Jedenfalls war's so noch ein versöhnlicher Tagesabschluß ... ist eigentlich noch Jemand gefahren oder waren wir jetzt die einzigen die sich noch rausgetraut haben


----------



## RedRum05 (18. Mai 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> [...] oder waren wir jetzt die einzigen die sich noch rausgetraut haben



Also ich hatte nen Tagesticket für die Couch und dass hab ich auch nicht mehr hergegeben  
Giro D`italia war aber das Inhaltsreichste, was an nem Feiertag im Fernseh läuft


----------



## Google (19. Mai 2007)

Moin allerseits

@Erdi01 Hast Du die Startzeiten für die X`se früher gelegt  Na ja, ist noch ganz passabel von der Zeit. 

Vielleicht ist nächste Woche noch was drin, dass wir vielleicht um 10:00 Uhr starten  Luca würd sich bedanken.

Grüße, bis morgen 


Google


----------



## Erdi01 (19. Mai 2007)

der Countdown läuft, keine 24 Std. mehr bis zum ...

*1. Odenwald-X des Jahres​*
... die Wetteraussichten sind soweit OK und ein Erlebnis ist so ein Cross allemal. Eine Pause wird's natürlich auch geben. Planmäßig in der Heidelberger Altstadt.

Die Unentschlossenen sollten nicht mehr allzulange warten mit der Anmeldung  

*@Blacky, [email protected]* Lady's womit kann ich Euch den beilocken, Ihr würdet dem Frauenschnitt sehr gut tun 



*@[email protected]* Die Startzeit war von Anfang an auf 9:30 gelegt. Komme Deinem Wunsch nächste Woche aber gerne nach und wir starten etwas später  

Freue mich Euch morgen zu sehen ...


----------



## Kedi (19. Mai 2007)

*@Erdi01*

*Sorry * , aber das mit den Odenwald-X-Touren morgen und nächste Woche ist nichts für mich . Mir wäre es lieber, man fährt durch, und muss nicht umsteigen in die Bahn etc. Ich werde morgen mit den Mühlheimer Rennern durch die Gegend düsen. Einige Triatlethen werden auch dabei sein. Keine Ahnung, wohin es geht, aber es wird durchgefahren .... Mein   Trainer  ist natürlich auch dabei. Zu seinem Ärgernis habe ich ihn dann auch noch letzten Sonntag platt gefahren  - am Ende musste er in meinen Windschatten .

Wünsche viel Spaß bei der morgigen Tour, bis denne, *kedi*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackTrek (19. Mai 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Blacky, [email protected]* Lady's womit kann ich Euch den beilocken, Ihr würdet dem Frauenschnitt sehr gut tun


Bin schon anderweitig verabredet, tut mir leid.  

Für eine MTB-Tour wäre mir das aber ohnehin zu viel. Und wenn alles klappt, fahren wir nächstes Wochenende an den Lago. Da wäre ich dann auch nicht da. Sorry.

Ich wünsch Euch aber viel Spass und traumhaftes Wetter!


----------



## Erdi01 (19. Mai 2007)

Tzzz ... Tzzz ... Tzzz ... es hagelt mal wieder nur Körbe ... na gut - oder besser Schade  

*@[email protected]* Wo und wann ist den dieser Mühlheim Treff immer, würde mich vllt auch mal interessieren, wenn ich mit darf und überhaupt mithalten kann   

Das mim Trainer ist ja  
Wie ich Dich kenne, haste da das   gar nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht bekommen. 
Aber oje, oje mir ahnt böses wenn wir mal wieder fahren sollten. 

Wie Andreas schon angedeutet hatt gibt es später auch mal die Renner X-Variante ohne Bahnfahrt, dann gibt es aber keine Ausreden mehr  

*@[email protected]* OK, Lago ist ein Grund  Da wird dann Dein Rocky mal rangenommen - oder  Komm mir heil wieder, Du wirst noch gebraucht  

Euch und allen viel Spaß bei dem was Ihr tut ...

CU


----------



## karsten13 (19. Mai 2007)

so, nachdem ich die heutige Tour einigermassen überlebt habe, bin ich morgen auch dabei  



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Tzzz ... Tzzz ... Tzzz ... es hagelt mal wieder nur Körbe ... na gut - oder besser Schade



nur für Erdi01  bringe ich noch doppelte weibliche Verstärkung mit  , sofern die Damen pünktlich am Treffpunkt erscheinen  

Vielleicht fahren ja jetzt doch noch ein paar Eisbären mehr mit  

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Erdi01 (20. Mai 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> nur für Erdi01  bringe ich noch doppelte weibliche Verstärkung mit  , sofern die Damen pünktlich am Treffpunkt erscheinen
> Karsten.


 Auf Dich ist verlaß. Wenn ich's schon nicht schaffe, die Lady's hier zu animieren, dann wenigstens Du   Ich lass mich überraschen, wen ich morgen *(EDIT: heute)* alles antreffe ...

Wenn ich wieder Deinen Schnitt von der RSG Ausfahrt sehe, wird mir das auch immer unheimlicher. Ich will's trotzdem mal probieren dort zu erscheinen, wen ich mal weis wo das ist  

CU


----------



## RedRum05 (20. Mai 2007)

Da bin ich mal auf die Berichte gespannt 
Konnte heute leider doch nicht, da ich zum Grillen eingeladen war und dort DTM geschaut hab. Bin heute morgen und dann noch mal im Nachmittag gefahren und hab so auch 120Km zusammen bekommen..

Mal schaun, was die kommende Woche so bringt...


----------



## Erdi01 (20. Mai 2007)

OK, dann will ich mal ein kurzes Feedback geben.

In Dietzenbach sind wir mit 6 Mann/Frau gestartet. Andreas haben wir unterwegs noch aufgelesen. Seiner Claudy war die Tour dann doch zu unheimlich und kam nicht mit.

Wir waren noch nicht im Odenwald, da hatte sich Google einen Mördernagel eingefahren und wir hatten unseren ersten Zwangsstopp. Dem sollten noch zwei weitere vom Crosser folgen  

Wir kamen gut vorran. Die Wege waren alle gut fahrbar. Ein wenig Matsch hin und wieder aber auch Asphaltwege mitten im tiefen Wald 

Zwei mal mußte ich improviesieren, da 1 mal irgendein Militär gelände nicht durchfahren werden konnte und Gatter in Ketten die nicht zu öffnen sind, in welcher Zeit leben wir eigentlich  , führten dazu, dass über die Straße ausgewichen werden mußte. 

*@[email protected]* auch ein Dietzebächer, oute Dich ruhig hier mal , drehe auf Höhe Villbrunn, da er einen Termin hatte. War trotzdem schön, dass Du dabei warst  

Die beiden Lady's hatten recht wenig Mühe mitzukommen. Naja, wer in 3 Wochen die Transgermany fährt *RESPEKT* , das würde ich mir nicht antun wollen.

Unseren Stopp legten wir in Hirschhorn ein. Lecker Caffee und Kuchen, das muß sein  Warum fahr ich sonst dahin  

Ab Hirschhorn mußte ich ein wenig am Horn reißen um wenigstens den 18.21 Zug noch zu erreichen. Ich habe schon immer gesagt, ich kann mim Mounty so schnell fahren wie mim Renner, jetzt glaubt Ihr's mir endlich  

Karsten und Claudy  *(EDIT: die in Wirklichkeit Anke heist  )* sind bis Frankfurt gefahren, sie kamen schon mit dem Rad bis Dtz, der Rest ist in Langen aus dem Zug und rüber gerollt.

Meine ausgelsenen Ciclodaten haben mich dann doch überrascht. Die HM fast noch erreicht mit 1468 bei 148 KM und einem beachtlichen Schnitt von 21,7.

Ach, und das Wetter war super, fast schon wieder zu warm.

Wie ich Karsten kenne wird er mit seinen Bildern schneller sein. Meine folgen die Tage auf unserer HP. Werde den Link dann posten.

GN8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (20. Mai 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Dem sollten noch zwei weitere vom Crosser folgen



ja, Plattenkönig heute.  
Eigentlich hatte ich nicht damit gerechnet, dass ich euch *so* aufhalte ...
Waren 2x Durchschläge, die Reifen sind wohl nur begrenzt geländetauglich, zumindest ab einer gewissen Geschwindigkeit  ...



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Karsten und Claudy  sind bis Frankfurt gefahren, sie kamen schon mit dem Rad bis Dtz, der Rest ist in Langen aus dem Zug und rüber gerollt.



wenn die Anke hier Claudy liest, killt sie Dich  



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Wie ich Karsten kenne wird er mit seinen Bildern schneller sein.



schon da, gibt's hier.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Erdi01 (20. Mai 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> wenn die Anke hier Claudy liest, killt sie Dich


dazu müßte sie ja wieder kommen  
OK, ich änders trotzdem ...



> schon da, gibt's hier.
> 
> Gruss,
> 
> Karsten.


wie immer schöne Bilder von Dir 

da fällt mir ein ...
*@Miss, [email protected]* seid Ihr eigentlich schon wieder da, wegen Monte Mare morgen. Würde wieder mal versuchen rechtzeitig zu kommen ...

CU


----------



## BlackTrek (20. Mai 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> OK, dann will ich mal ein kurzes Feedback geben.
> [snip]


   Nicht übel!


----------



## Lupo (20. Mai 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ...
> *@Miss, [email protected]* seid Ihr eigentlich schon wieder da, wegen Monte Mare morgen. Würde wieder mal versuchen rechtzeitig zu kommen ...
> 
> CU



ja, sind leider schon wieder da. montemare fällt aber unsererseits wegen kindergeburtstag in der verwandschaft morgen aus.


----------



## Cloudy22 (21. Mai 2007)

> Zitat von *Erdi01*
> Seiner Claudy war die Tour dann doch zu unheimlich und kam nicht mit.



ja, ich hab dann doch noch auf den letzten drücker "gekniffen". ich wäre zwar gerne mitgefahren, wollte aber auch keine "bremse" sein. hab statt dessen ein bisschen grundlagentraining gemacht. tja, aller anfang ist schwer ... aber der sommer (und damit viele km) steht ja noch vor der tür.

cloudy


----------



## troll (21. Mai 2007)

*@[email protected]* auch ein Dietzebächer, oute Dich ruhig hier mal , drehe auf Höhe Villbrunn, da er einen Termin hatte. War trotzdem schön, dass Du dabei warst :daumen


ja was soll ich sagen ...schönes strecke ...nette leute ....tolles wetter ....kompetenter tourguide ....mehr kann man vom leben nicht verlangen ....demnächt gerne wieder

leider war ich etwas später zu hause als gedacht 

15:30 an dietzenbach
15:31 grill gestartet 
15:35 duschen beendet
15:37 es klingelt ...
01:30 der letzte "gast" geht

 troll


----------



## Andreas (21. Mai 2007)

Ja, es war eine schöner Odenwald-X bei gutem Wetter. So verschwitzt war ich dieses Jahr noch nicht. Die Beschreibung vom Erdi sagt ja schon alles.

Wegen der Rückfahrt/Fahrradmitnahme habe ich mal recherchiert. Ich glaube wirklich der blöde Schaffner wollte uns nur abzocken. Wir sind schliesslich schon dreimal von Heidelberg ohne Fahrradkarte zurück gefahren und 12,40 EUR sind ja auch genug. Nur beim DB-Wochenendticket braucht man zusätzlich eine Fahrradkarte und Wochentags vor 9 h.



			
				http://www.vrn.de/ schrieb:
			
		

> Sachen/Fahrradmitnahme im VRN
> Der Transport von Sachen ist kostenlos. Egal ob Handgepäck, Kinderwagen, Krankenfahrstühle oder ein Paar Ski. *Sogar ein Fahrrad kann zu bestimmten Zeiten mitgenommen werden. *Montags bis freitags ab 9.00 Uhr, an Wochenenden und Feiertagen ganztägig in der Zügen der DB (RE, RB und S-Bahn) und SWEG. Montags bis freitags vor 9.00 Uhr zum Preis eines Kinderfahrscheins der entsprechenden Preisstufe oder bei regelmäßigen Fahrten mit einem Fahrrad-Jahresticket zum Preis von 420,- ? (Tarifstand 1/2007). Für die Inhaber einer BahnCard 100 erfolgt die Mitnahme eines Fahrrades in den Zügen der DB Regio grundsätzlich kostenlos. Andere Verkehrsunternehmen transportieren Fahrräder auch kostenlos, allerdings nur zu bestimmten Zeiten. Genaueres können Sie der folgenden Aufstellung entnehmen.
> 
> Grundsätzlich gilt: die Fahrradmitnahme ist nur möglich, wenn der Platz ausreicht. Die Beförderung von Kinderwagen und Rollstühlen hat Vorrang.


----------



## Kedi (21. Mai 2007)

*@Erdi01*

oh man, da habe ich wohl bei der Odenwald-X-Tour einiges verpasst . Nachdem ich mir die Fotos angeschaut habe, hatte ich - trotz Bahn-Fahrt - beschlossen, die Renner Odenwald-X-Tour mitzufahren. Aber ..... ich :kotz: gleich: Mein Trainer  hat vor, mich am Pfingst-WE über die Hügel der Rhön zu jagen .

Ist eigentlich unter der Woche irgendwas geplant??

Gute Regeneration, bis denne, *kedi*


----------



## Google (21. Mai 2007)

Hallo allerseits

@[email protected] Eine klasse Tour war das gestern. Danke! Gerne wieder!  

Und die von Karsten13 animierten Damen erst ! Ganz schÃ¶n verrÃ¼cktâ¦â¦ Aufs Biken natÃ¼rlich. Und das auch noch mehr als der grÃ¶Ãte Teil von uns. Hut ab Ladys !  

Kerstin und Ankeâ¦.Danke! 


Erdi01 schrieb:


> Meine ausgelsenen Ciclodaten haben mich dann doch Ã¼berrascht. Die HM fast noch erreicht mit 1468 bei 148 KM und einem beachtlichen Schnitt von 21,7.


Siehste. Auf meine gefÃ¼hlten HÃ¶henmeter kann ich mich meist verlassen.  Und den beachtlichen Schnitt meldeten mir meine Haxen auch  

Bis spÃ¤testens kommenden Samstag

@[email protected] Wer ist eigentlich _Dein Trainer _? Hast Du noch was grÃ¶Ãeres vor in diesem Jahr ?

GrÃ¼Ãe

Google


----------



## Kedi (21. Mai 2007)

*@Google,*

du kennst mich doch, ich habe nie was vor .... . Ich fahr nur so in der Gegend . Gestern bin ich mit der Mühlheimer RennerTruppe Richtung Wittgenborn gefahren. Müsste dir bekannt vorkommmen  . Eine Schleife haben wir noch eingebaut über Wolferborn/Kefenrod/Bindsachsen/Dudenrod ..... Calbach .....Eckartshausen usw. Viel HM und km sind nicht rausgekommen. Aber es war cool . 

Die Sache mit dem Trainer erzähl ich dir auch noch  . 

Ciao, *kedi*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Claudy (21. Mai 2007)

> karsten13
> 
> wenn die Anke hier Claudy liest, killt sie Dich



...so etwas würde ich nie tun. Schon gar nicht nach dieser schönen Tour gestern. Vielen Dank an den tollen Guide Volker und Grüße an alle Mitfahrer! Wir kommen gerne wieder.


----------



## fohns (21. Mai 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> Viel HM und km sind nicht rausgekommen.



soso.....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





@erdi
hab mich nun zum OdelwaldX eingetragen. Bike69 fährt wahrscheinlich auch mit.
hoffentlich können wir Euch nachkommen.
zur sicherheit werde ich mir ein GPS besorgen  
egal, freu mich schon auf die tour!

viele grüße vom 
fohns.


----------



## karsten13 (21. Mai 2007)

Andreas schrieb:


> Wegen der Rückfahrt/Fahrradmitnahme habe ich mal recherchiert. Ich glaube wirklich der blöde Schaffner wollte uns nur abzocken.



Hier steht was anderes. Und auch wenn man unter http://reiseauskunft.bahn.de/bin/query.exe/d eine Abfrage zu unserer Verbindung macht (Fahrradmitnahme anhaken), steht drunter: "Bitte beachten Sie: Der angegebene Preis gilt ohne Fahrradmitnahme. Eine Buchung der Fahrradkarte ist im Internet leider nicht möglich."

Ist aber eigentlich jetzt auch egal, wir lassen uns doch die schöne Tour   dadurch nicht versauen. Und beim nächsten mal verzichten wir halt auf die Bahn  



Google schrieb:


> Und die von Karsten13 animierten Damen erst !



 ich? animiert??? 



			
				 Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Animation von lat. animare, zum Leben erwecken



Nene, die lebten vorher schon  



Google schrieb:


> Ganz schön verrückt Aufs Biken natürlich. Und das auch noch mehr als der größte Teil von uns. Hut ab Ladys !



 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Erdi01 (21. Mai 2007)

*erstmal hier der LINK zu den "offiziellen" Eisbärenbilder der gestrigen Tour * 

*@[email protected]* das wird schon, es muß ja nicht gleich ein ODW-Cross sein. Wir werden noch eine Menge schöne Touren fahren ...

Jetzt habe ich aus einem *@[email protected]* auch noch ein Till gemacht 

*@[email protected]* das ist ja wohl  Nächsten Samstag habe ich das in ausgedruckter Form dabei und dann darf er wieder kommen  Hm - oder doch nicht, siehe Karsten13  

*@Kedi*+Röhn=Bimbach(_also doch_)=Vorbereitung Ötzi. Für so _IRRE_ halt ich Dich auch noch 
Der Samstag Cross ist genau richtig zum Beine lockern und Dein Trainer bringste auch gleich mit, dann wäre die Frage auch mal geklärt  
Dann stünde nur noch die Antwort auf die andere Frage aus 

Donnertag Abend = *RushHour*. Im LMB steht immer Vorschläge erwünscht. Wenn Du ne Idee hast, dann raus damit ... oder kannst Du Donnerstags auch nie ?!?

*@[email protected]* schön, dass Du den Weg hier her gefunden hast und bring Deine Freundin dazu sich hier wieder anzumelden, war sie ja schon mal wie sie erzählt hatt. Hier gibt es mittlerweile nur noch nette Leute  

*@[email protected]* auch schön und ich wiederhole mich gern. Ich habe noch Niemanden unterwegs verloren oder zurückgelassen.

CU


----------



## karsten13 (21. Mai 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> zu den "offiziellen" Eisbärenbilder der gestrigen Tour



danke!  



Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@[email protected]* schön, dass Du den Weg hier her gefunden hast und bring Deine Freundin dazu sich hier wieder anzumelden, war sie ja schon mal wie sie erzählt hatt. Hier gibt es mittlerweile nur noch nette Leute



jetzt reitest Du Dich aber ganz rein


----------



## Erdi01 (21. Mai 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> jetzt reitest Du Dich aber ganz rein


Hä - was habe ich jetzt wieder falsch gemacht


----------



## BBLu (22. Mai 2007)

...so, jetzt habe ich es auch geschafft, mich anzumelden. 
Auch nochmal von mir ein begeistertes Danke für die Orga der Tour. War echt klasse. Auch der "Bilderservice" ist beispiellos  Renner-X kommenden Samstag überlege ich noch, reizt mich ja schon, aber die Bahn müssen wir wohl doch noch bestechen. Euch eine schöne Woche!


----------



## Kedi (22. Mai 2007)

*@Erdi01*

Wenn du am Donnerstag *RushHour* anbietest, bin ich dabei. Mit MTB oder Renner? Wahrscheinlich mit MTB, oder  

So, nochmal zu den Mühlheimer Rennern: 
Treffpunkt ist immer Mittwochs, 19:00 Uhr, an der Mühlheimer Fähre. Es geht mit der Fähre rüber in die Wetterau für etwa 2 bis 2,5 Std. 
Am Anfang wird abgecheckt, wie die Waden  des anderen aussehen. Atmet der rechts neben mir oder schnauft er schon  ???? Die ersten Kilometer geht es im lockeren Tempo von 25 km/h voran .... tralala ... das Ohr wird dir abgekaut ...   In den Gängen wird nur ab und zu rumgerührt. Irgendwann wird dann das Tempo etwas schneller. Spätstens an der Ronneburg wird dann reingetreten  . Man will ja auch nicht allzu spät zu Hause sein. Dann gibts Speed  . Belgischer Kreisel .... zum Schluss ein Sprint am Ortsschild ... hey, da kann ich nicht mithalten  .

Würde gerne weiterschreiben, muss aber zur Arbeit ..... 

Bis dann, ciao, *kedi*


----------



## fohns (22. Mai 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> [email protected][/COLOR][/B] auch schön und ich wiederhole mich gern. Ich habe noch Niemanden unterwegs verloren oder zurückgelassen.



klar. weiß ich doch, dass Du auf die mitfahrer richtig gut aufpasst  

viele grüße,
fohns


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (22. Mai 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Hier steht was anderes. Und auch wenn man unter http://reiseauskunft.bahn.de/bin/query.exe/d eine Abfrage zu unserer Verbindung macht (Fahrradmitnahme anhaken), steht drunter: "Bitte beachten Sie: Der angegebene Preis gilt ohne Fahrradmitnahme. Eine Buchung der Fahrradkarte ist im Internet leider nicht möglich."



Ich will jetzt auch nicht weiter darauf rumreiten. Dazu war die Tour zu schoen und man kann ja in's RMV Gebiet auch ohne die Bahn kommen... 

Aber zur Info:
Bei den DB Karten braucht man immer eine Radkarte. Beim RMV ist die Radmitnahme kostenlos und beim VRN zu bestimmten Zeiten wohl auch. Der Text ist allerdings auch nicht gerade gut formuliert.

Leider falle ich am Donnerstag und Samstag aus. Mir wurde heute was am Ruecken weggeschnibbelt. Leichte Touren darf in in einer Woche wieder machen, aber noch nicht in gestreckter Haltung auf dem Renner.

@Erdi01 & karsten13: Sehr schoene Bilder!


----------



## RedRum05 (22. Mai 2007)

So... will euch ja auf dem Laufenden halten 



> Guten Tag Herr Richter,
> 
> wir schicken morgen eine Teillieferung raus, da der größte Teil der Ware schon bei uns ist. Es fehlen noch Windjacke, Windweste und Winterstofftrikot. Diese werden so schnell wie möglich nachgeliefert.
> 
> ...


----------



## Erdi01 (22. Mai 2007)

*@Claudy, [email protected]* OK - jetzt hab ich's auch kapiert wer wer ist  

*@[email protected]* genau das was ich bestellt habe kommt nicht  

*@[email protected]* hättest Du Dir nicht ein besseren Zeitpunkt suchen können  Dann mach, das Du wieder fit wirst  

*@Kedi,** [email protected]* Donnerstag holen wir einfach die ausgefallene Mittwoch-Runde nach und deshalb ...



*It's Rush-Hour !!!*

================================================= ==========

*MTB und auch wieder Crosser geeignet.* Ca. 50m ruppigere Wegstrecke!

Es geht über Seligenstadt, Dettinger Brücke, Wasserwerk (Langes Elend) hoch nach Rückersbach.

Runter geht's dann über's Steinbachtal zurück zum Ausgangspunkt Dettinger Brücke. 
Ab da auf altbekanntem Weg zurück.

Wer will kann sich mal wieder seine Zeit am Langen Elend nehmen.
(Bei wieviel Minuten steht's ) Oben müßt Ihr dann halt auf den Guide warten ...

*Weitere Treffpunkte:*

19.45 Seligenstadt Fähre
20:00 Dettinger Brücke

*Bitte hier im Thread mitteilen wo Ihr zusteigen wollt.
*
Helm und Licht sind Pflicht!

================================================== ==========

CU


----------



## Kedi (22. Mai 2007)

*@Erdi01*

hab mich für die *RushHour *angemeldet. Regen? Ne, diesmal ist nichts angesagt, oder?
Morgen werde ich mit den Mühlheimer Rennern fahren. Da muss ich wieder alle Körner verbrauchen. Hoffe, dass ich am Donnerstag noch ausreichend Kräfte habe [ ich muss ganz tief stapeln  ], um mitzuhalten  . Ansonsten muss ich halt leiden  ... geht auch  .

Morgen abend schreib ich, wo ich wohl einsteigen werde.

Gutes nächtle, *kedi*


----------



## Erdi01 (22. Mai 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> hab mich für die *RushHour *angemeldet.
> Gutes nächtle, *kedi*



*FALSCHE FARBE*  den Rest kanst'e Grandma erzählen, die glaubt's vllt  

Wir zwei unterhalten uns am Donnertag ... wenn *ich* die Luft dazu habe ...


----------



## Kedi (23. Mai 2007)

*@Erdi01*

 mit der Farbe  . Aber wir werden uns ja deshalb nicht streiten  . Ich fahr dann auch gleich los zu der Fähre. Wegen der *RushHour *morgen werde ich wahrscheinlich nach Diddzzebach/Kreiselhäuschen kommen. Oder wo fährst du entlang? Lange Schneise? Seligenstadt? Vielleicht könnte ich dir entgegen fahren? 

Bis denne, kedi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (23. Mai 2007)

*@[email protected]* DAS  können wir gar nicht. Wir sind viel zu nett für diese Welt ...

Wenn Du zum Kreiselhäuschen kommst fahren wir durch den Wald nach Seligenstadt, wenn Du entgegen kommen willst, dann komme ich den Radweg an der Kreis-Quer Richtung Seligenstadt entlang, damit wir uns nicht verpassen.

CU


----------



## Kedi (23. Mai 2007)

*@Erdi01*

alles klar, ich fahre dir dann auf dem Radweg an der Kreis-Quer-Verbindung Richtung Seligenstadt entgegen. 
Falls was sein sollte: Mein Handy ist dabei. Bis morgen dann. 

Gute Nacht allerseits, kedi


----------



## RedRum05 (24. Mai 2007)

Ich habe die morgendlichen Temperaturen ausgenutzt und geschaut, ob die Frankenstein noch steht.. und was soll ich sagen  
Für heute hab ich erst mal genug und als ich dann daheim war stand nen Packet von owayo vor der Tür 
Die "Betroffenen" werden heute Abend angeschrieben.


----------



## Google (24. Mai 2007)

*@Erdi01, Kedi @* Ihr seid wohl noch unterwegs wenn ich diese Zeilen schreibe. Ich bin heute schon um 16:30 Uhr in den Spessart gestartet und schon frisch geduscht  

Momentan, -eigentlich schon die ganze Zeit  - fühl ich mich recht fit, ich spüre förmlich die Power in meinen Beinen. Eigentlich müßte Frammersbach kommendes WE in einer Woche sein. So _aber_ sind 2 Wochen faulenzen mit All Inklusive dazwischen. Egal...auch wenn ich dann ein paar Minütchen länger brauch....Ich brauch unbedingt ein neues Trikot.

@[email protected] Fährt eigentlich noch jemand in Frammersbach mit ?

Grüße

Google


----------



## fohns (24. Mai 2007)

hoffentlich gibts am samstag gutes wetter  
hoffentlich gibts am samstag gutes wetter  
hoffentlich gibts am samstag gutes wetter  
hoffentlich gibts am samstag gutes wetter


----------



## Google (24. Mai 2007)

fohns schrieb:


> hoffentlich gibts am samstag gutes wetter
> hoffentlich gibts am samstag gutes wetter
> hoffentlich gibts am samstag gutes wetter
> hoffentlich gibts am samstag gutes wetter


 KLAROOOO !! So ein kleiner Gewitterregen macht uns doch gaaar nichts aus   

Fährt jetzt bike69 eigentlich mit ?


----------



## BlackTrek (24. Mai 2007)

Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Fährt eigentlich noch jemand in Frammersbach mit ?


Wahrscheinlich schon.


----------



## Kedi (25. Mai 2007)

*@Google*

du Elender! Warst schon zu Hause, hast dich aufgepeppelt  .... und wir sind durch einen ganzen Schwarm Mücken gefahren . Streckenweise mussten wir die Klappe halten  - sonst hätten wir zu viel Frischfleisch ... äh ... Eiweiß runterwürgen müssen.
Auf jeden Fall bin ich jetzt müde. Ich fall gleich ins Bett. 

Ciao, ein gutes Nächtle allerseits, *kedi*


----------



## Erdi01 (25. Mai 2007)

Moin,

die wievielte Rush-Hour war das jetzt ... ich hab aufgehört zu zählen  Nur hab ich nicht ein Bild auf der HP bislang. Muß mich die Tage mal bei Karstens Bilder bediehnen  

Gruppe war mit Kedi und Karsten abermals überschaubar, frage mich wo die Eisbären abgeblieben sind  Noch habe ich Geduld ...

Wie angekündigt ging es nochmal das Lange Elend hoch und über's Steinbachtal runter. Zurück am Main lang mit viel Fleischbeilage  

*@[email protected]* bei Deines Post's sind wir grad im Langen Elend gewesen. Wie zu vermuten habe ich die Beiden nur von hinten gesehen. Ich muß mal beim T nach Restbeständen fragen  

*@[email protected]* Dein Ösiblitz gefällt mir in Natura besser als ich dachte. Noch viel Spaß und viele Touren damit mit uns. Der Anfang ist gemacht 

Tja, was wir Samstag für ein Wetter haben werden, bin ich auch mal gespannt   

Für mich jetzt auch mal Zeit ins Bett zu gehen ...


----------



## fohns (25. Mai 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@[email protected]* bei Deines Post's sind wir grad im Langen Elend gewesen. Wie zu vermuten habe ich die Beiden nur von hinten gesehen. Ich muß mal beim T nach Restbeständen fragen



hehehe, Aldag sagte gestern im 2., er hätte alles problemlos im internet bekommen. 
also alles viel einfacher...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fohns (25. Mai 2007)

Google schrieb:


> KLAROOOO !! So ein kleiner Gewitterregen macht uns doch gaaar nichts aus
> 
> Fährt jetzt bike69 eigentlich mit ?



ist noch in arbeit  
genau, jetzt wo ich stolzer besitzer einer ordentlichen regenjacke bin, macht auch ein gewitterschutt nichts mehr nass  

in guter wetterhoffnung mit vielen grüßen vom 
fohns.


----------



## Erdi01 (25. Mai 2007)

Hier noch mal ne kurze Erinnerung an den ...

*2. Odenwald-Renner-Cross 2007*

Ich hoffe, dass wir mit dem Wetter einigermaßen Glück haben und er nicht ausfallen oder abgebrochen werden muß. Ist leider alles im Bereich des Möglichen derzeit.

Also bitte hier unbedingt noch mal reinschauen, bevor Ihr Euch morgen auf den Weg macht !!!

Allen Verreisten wünsche ich viel Spaß und schönen Touren und freue mich Euch bald wieder zu sehen.

Und schöne Pfinsten ...

CU


----------



## Lupo (25. Mai 2007)

huhu zusammen,
bin übers w.e. wieder in fürth/odw am start. hab noch 2 trails in der gegend auf ihre fahrbarkeit zu überprüfen  wer mir helfen will kann mir per handy bescheid geben, i-net hab ich dort leider nicht 

gruss,

wolfgang


----------



## Google (25. Mai 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Hier noch mal ne kurze Erinnerung an den ...
> 
> *2. Odenwald-Renner-Cross 2007*


Verdammter Mist  @Erdi01 und alle [email protected] Tut mir leid, aber mich hat es die Nacht über erwischt: Schlaflosigkeit, Dünnpfiff, Kopfschmerzen und erhebliche Kreislaufprobleme. Die ersten beiden Wehwechen sind zwar soweit weg, alles andere ist aber noch gegenwärtig mit Gummibeinchen  

Ich lieg schon den ganzen Tag rum, trinke viel, hoffe. Aber es wird wohl leider nix mit der Rennertour  

Sollte ich wider Erwarten Morgen fit sein, bin ich natürlich dabei.

Ansonsten wünsch ich Euch wieder ne geile Tour durch schönste Landschaften bis nach Heidelberg.

@[email protected] Man kann noch hoffen...

Grüße


Google


----------



## karsten13 (25. Mai 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> .... und wir sind durch einen ganzen Schwarm Mücken gefahren . Streckenweise mussten wir die Klappe halten  - sonst hätten wir zu viel Frischfleisch ... äh ... Eiweiß runterwürgen müssen.





Erdi01 schrieb:


> Wie angekündigt ging es nochmal das Lange Elend hoch und über's Steinbachtal runter. Zurück am Main lang mit viel Fleischbeilage



das war ja wohl voll eklig gestern Abend  Am Main fahre ich bei Dämmerung/Dunkelheit jedenfalls nicht mehr lang :kotz: 

Dafür fand ich den 25er Schnitt ganz O.K. für die Tour  

Die Bilder hab' ich grad hochgeladen, musste aber leider einige wegwerfen, da der Foto bei den schlechten Lichtverhältnissen viel Müll produziert hat  

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Erdi01 (25. Mai 2007)

*@[email protected]* shit happens, aber vllt muß das Ganze wetterbedingt eh abgeblasen werden  Das einzig gute daran wäre, dass mir dann spontan 4 weitere Mitfahrer für die Neuauflage einfallen, die morgen ja eh nicht können (Andreas, Google, Kedi, Karsten13)  

*@[email protected]* Naja, ein paar sind's ja doch. Mal sehen wie ich da was runterladen kann  

*@Kedi, Blacky, [email protected]* von Euren WE-Trips möcht ich hier dann mal was lesen, oder gleich Bilder sehen 

*@[email protected]* wann soll den die Nachlieferung der Westen, Jacken etc. erfolgen  

CU


----------



## fohns (26. Mai 2007)

@OdenwaldX
wie siehts aus?
Bike69 hat gerade abgesagt. ihm ist die wetterlage zu unbeständig, da für heute mittg heftige unwetter angesagt wurden.

treff um 10.00 uhr oder verschieben auf stabile wettelage??

grüße vom 
fohns.


----------



## Erdi01 (26. Mai 2007)

*ALSO*, nach den Absagen der letzen Tage, heute nacht und heute morgen, sind mit Sybille (die ich vorhin noch rechtzeitig erreicht habe) und mir nur noch zwei übriggeblieben. Da habe ich beschlossen den Cross komplett *ABZUSAGEN*  

*Ich seh's mal positiv, somit haben ALLE wieder eine neue Chance daran teilzunehmen * 

Ein neuen Termin habe ich noch nicht festgelegt. 

Von meiner Seite steht erst wieder die DO *RushHour* auf dem Programm und kommenden Samstag werde ich mich mal wieder bei Loti Tour's einbuchen:

_Spessart MTB-Tour  	
2. Juni 2007
***** Sa 2. Juni, 8 - ca. 20 Uhr, ca. 130 km, hügelig, starke Steigungen,
       ca.1800 hm
»Geisshöhe«, »Echterspfahl« und »Hohe Warte«  drei schöne Lokale, drei heftige Anstiege und drei steile Abfahrten, eben MTB-Genuss pur._

So und jetzt warte ich auf die Gewitter, wehe sie kommen nicht  

CU


----------



## Google (26. Mai 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *Ich seh's mal positiv, somit haben ALLE wieder eine neue Chance daran teilzunehmen *


 Nach dem 13.06.2007 bin ich für solche Schandtaten (ausser Frammersbachmarathon) wieder bereit  

Letzte Nacht hab ich geträumt ich bin nächstes Jahr in Malle *UND* auffem Alpencross. Woran das wohl nun wieder liegt ?  

Ps.: Bin wieder recht fitt aber nicht fitt genug fürs biken

Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (27. Mai 2007)

Mein Tag in Kurzform:

Schlafen, F1, Giro, Rückersbach, Rad duschen, Mich duschen  

CU


----------



## Kedi (27. Mai 2007)

*@Erdi01*
habe gar nichts gemacht. Giro geglotzt, mitgefiebert und -bibbert, ansonsten nur die Beine baumeln lassen  . 
Die Odenwald-Renner-Cross wurde verschoben  ? Puh, bin bei der 2. Chance  dabei    . 

*@karsten13*
Wie war die Tour in Bimbach? Hoffentlich hat euch das Donnerwetter nicht erwischt.

Ciao, *kedi*


----------



## karsten13 (27. Mai 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> *@karsten13*
> Wie war die Tour in Bimbach? Hoffentlich hat euch das Donnerwetter nicht erwischt.



Bimbach war wettertechnisch super. Morgens zwar noch teilweise die Strassen nass, aber warm, bin kurz/kurz aus dem Haus (um 5:45  ). Danach war es erst bewölkt bevor die Sonne rauskam. Gegen Ende zog es sich wieder zu, und wer nach 14:45 ins Ziel kam wurde noch geduscht ...

Auch sonst bin ich zufrieden, pers. Bestzeit  

Vielleicht drehe ich morgen mittag noch 'ne regenerative Crossrunde, werde hier mal reinschaun, ob sonstwer Bock hat ... (aber nicht bei fu**-Wetter).

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Erdi01 (27. Mai 2007)

*@[email protected]* dachte Du wärst auch in der Röhn  Giro gefällt mir solange Di Luca=Liquigas/Cannondale vorn ist  

*@[email protected]* Morgen ist doch Sintflut angesagt. Mal sehen ... ansonsten fahr ich wieder Giro mit  Verat uns ruhig mal Deine Bimbach-Daten, damit wir Mountys wissen wie grotten schlecht wir sind  

N8


----------



## karsten13 (27. Mai 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Giro gefällt mir solange Di Luca=Liquigas/Cannondale vorn ist



also der ist nach seiner Aussage "Die sollen lieber still sein!" zu den aktuellen Dopinggeständnissen bei mir unten durch.



Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@[email protected]* Morgen ist doch Sintflut angesagt. Mal sehen ... ansonsten fahr ich wieder Giro mit



das mit der Sintflut ist mir eben erst aufgefallen - und die Wetterdienste sind sich da leider einig  



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Verat uns ruhig mal Deine Bimbach-Daten, damit wir Mountys wissen wie grotten schlecht wir sind



alter Tiefstapler 
Damit Du Ruhe gibst: 7:19:00 netto

Noch was: Mein Crosser hat jetzt andere Reifen, Durchschlagtest steht aber noch aus  

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Erdi01 (27. Mai 2007)

hatt der das gesagt  Keine Ahnung ... mir ist eh egal _wer_ auf dem Cannondale sitzt, von mir aus auch ein vollgedröhnter Aff ... solange der vorneweg fährt  

Demnach biste mit irgendwas um nen 30ziger Schnitt über die Rhön Hügel gezogen, wen ich da an die HM denk  *RESPEKT*

Ich muß da auch mal mit, damit ich eine Vergleichszeit von mir habe  Jetzt wo Bimbach rum ist kann ich ja 's Maul wieder aufreißen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (27. Mai 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> mir ist eh egal _wer_ auf dem Cannondale sitzt



schon klar  



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Demnach biste mit irgendwas um nen 30ziger Schnitt über die Rhön Hügel gezogen



schön wär's ...



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ich muß da auch mal mit, damit ich eine Vergleichszeit von mir habe  Jetzt wo Bimbach rum ist kann ich ja 's Maul wieder aufreißen



ist notiert, für nächstes Jahr zugesagt


----------



## Kedi (28. Mai 2007)

*@Erdi01 *und *@karsten13,*

ich war in der Rhön, aber ca. 60 km von Bimbach entfernt - Nähe Bad Salzungen, der eigentliche Name des Dörfschens sagt euch nichts -, und da hat es geschüttet ohne Ende  . Ne, danke! Ich hatte dieses Jahr auch nicht vor, die Bimbach-Runde zu fahren, nur eine MTB-Tour in unserer Gegend, aber bei dem Matsch ....



> alter Tiefstapler
> Damit Du Ruhe gibst: 7:19:00 netto


Nach meinen Berechnungen bist du die 210 km-Runde gefahren  ! 

Mal schauen, ob der Dauerregen aufhört. Ansonsten werde ich meine Räder putzen. Und soweit ich weiß: Beim Giro ist heute Ruhetag. Und Di Luca ist echt ätzend. Sorry, Erdi. Auch wenn das Team auf Cannondale fährt. 

Ciao, *kedi*


----------



## BBLu (28. Mai 2007)

Hi @ all, 

...bei diesem Wetter kann ich in Ruhe auch mal wieder vor dem Rechner sitzen und Forum lesen ;-)
Karsten, ich kann mir schon vorstellen, wie schnell Du warst. Schon mit den heftig profilierten CrossReifen warst Du ja wie ein Blitz durch den Odenwald geschossen. Wie soll das erst auf dem Renner sein!? Wünschte, ich hätte Dein Gewichts/Watt-Verhältnis. 
Ich selber war nur einen Tag in der Pfalz. Samstag Abend bei 30 Grad angereist, ins fette Gewitter reingefahren, die ganze Nacht Dauerregen dort und Sonntag morgen dann im Niesel losgefahren. Die Böden sind extrem sandig. Nach 20 km hatten wir uns alle die Beläge runtergebremst und natürlich keinen Ersatz dabei. Außerdem waren wir bis auf die Haut nass, also wieder umgedreht und mit schleifenden Bremsen ins Quartier zurück gequält. Konnte dann auch gleich einpacken und nach Hause, denn zum Sonntag bekommt man nirgendwo Bremsbeläge. Aber generell ist der Bikepark Pfalz ein Traum, und nur eine gute Stunde von hier weg. Unterkünfte bekommt man überall sehr preiswert. Und wer noch kein GPS hat, findet die 5 Touren auch locker dank super Ausschilderung. Hätte allerdings nie gedacht, dass Scheibenbremsen so anfällig sein können. Zur TransGermany muss ich wohl dann mehrere Sätze als Ersatz mitschleppen.
Wetter sieht ja heute echt traurig aus, und dazu wirklich noch Giro-Ruhetag, da kommt Mann/Frau doch endlich mal dazu, Hausputz zu machen ;-)

@[email protected] bist Du etwa heute bei diesem Wetter zum Marathon gestartet?

Euch allen einen schönen Ruhetag und viele Gruesse
BBLu


----------



## Erdi01 (28. Mai 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> *@Erdi01 *und *@karsten13,*
> , nur eine MTB-Tour in unserer Gegend, aber bei dem Matsch ....
> Ciao, *kedi*


... macht's erst richtig Spaß  

Aber ist ja echt grottig, da draußen. Regen und noch schlimmer Temperatur fast im einstelligen Bereich  Auf Winterkleidung habe ich überhaupt kein Bock.

Und wie GIRO hatt Ruhetag  

Hm - das ist heute wohl dann der richtige Tag um sich mal wieder bei den Eltern blicken zu lassen ... 

*@[email protected]* klingt irendwie auch interessant, Pfalz kenne bislang nur zu Fuß. Wegen den Bremsbelägen, sind das keine Sintermetallbeläge mehr bei der 07er XTR  evtl. auf anderen Hersteller wechseln, wenn die Originale so schnell runter sind.

Jetzt wird erstmal gefrühstückt ...

CU


----------



## Deleted 37613 (28. Mai 2007)

@Erdi: Du frühstückst um kurz nach 12 Uhr, bist du noch Student  

Ich bin wieder vom Gardasee zurück und habe gestern ne Testrunde von 100 km gedreht. 
Das Fahren klappt noch auf der Ebene


----------



## RedRum05 (28. Mai 2007)

@Erdi... ich weiß noch nicht, wann die restlichen Trikots bei mir eintreffen. Ich geb sofort Bescheid, wenn ich was weiß !

Tja das Wochenende war leider ne Null-Runde für mich  
War von Sa-So auf Familientreffen und das Wetter heute spricht wohl für sich.  

Wenn das Wetter so wird, wie vorraus gesagt werd ich am Mittwoch ne Runde richtung Odenwald starten und evtl. ne kleine Burgen-Tour machen. Wer Zeit, Lust und Laune hat meldet sich einfach kurz. Ich würde auch noch Abends ne kleine Runde drann hängen, da für Donnerstag schon wieder schlechtes Wetter vorraus gesagt wird..


----------



## Erdi01 (28. Mai 2007)

Nature-one schrieb:


> @Erdi: Du frühstückst um kurz nach 12 Uhr, bist du noch Student



"Ja neh is klar oder" - Berufsstudent  Das geht nur am WE, Feiertag oder Urlaub, dann aber besonders gut  

Berichte mal was vom Gardasee, am besten mit Bildern. Warst ja wohl mim Radl da - oder  

Und wann kriegt man Dich eigentlich mal wieder zu Gesicht  Wir treffen uns immer Donnertags, Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel   

*@[email protected]* Momantan hätte ich sogar Verwendung für Windwesten und -jacken   Poste doch mal ein Bild von den Trikos mit den neuen Schriftzügen 

Ansonsten mal sehen wie das Wetter die Woche wirklich wird, wegen Abendrunde ...

CU


----------



## Deleted 37613 (29. Mai 2007)

Ich muss die Radelbilder noch raussuchen, da bin ich noch nicht dazu gekommen. Die werden natürlich auf unsere Seite gestellt! 

Nach drei Wochen Urlaub im Mai bin ich dann auch mal wieder hier im Umkreis und hoffe demnächst mal wieder mit fahren zu können.   
Nur was ist das für ein Wetter? 

Das Triko ist toll, passt und gefällt mir!


----------



## KillerN (29. Mai 2007)

Morsche miteinander, meld mich auch mal wieder zurück.

Das Wetter ist ja echt zum ko****. Als es noch warm war bin ich mal nach Gelnhausen gefahren und habe diverse Grundlagentouren hinter mich gebracht Wäre jetzt eigentlich bereit ne lange Odenwaldtour mit ordentlich Höhenmetern zu fahren, die Zeit hätte ich ja auch aber bei dem Wetter bekommt mich keiner raus ...  

Wer glaubt eigentlich noch an die fair erbrachte Leistung eines Etappensiegers beim Giro ?  

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Google (29. Mai 2007)

......und da fällt es mir auch nicht wirklich sehr schwer für 2 Wochen in die sonnige Türkei zu fliegen  

Ich werde trotz All inklusive alles daran setzen ein bisserl fit zu bleiben, dazu gehörte auch die Maßnahme, mich heute zum Marathon in Frammersbach angemeldet zu haben  Vielleicht sehe ich dort ja den einen oder anderen  

Bis Mitte Juni


Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KillerN (29. Mai 2007)

In Frammersbach wirst du den ein oder anderen sehen  

Schönen Urlaub dann und plünder nicht immer das Buffet  

Gruß 
Jens


----------



## Erdi01 (29. Mai 2007)

ich halt mal am Donnertag fest ...

*It's Rush Hour !!!*

===========================================================

*MTB und Crosser geeignet !*

Mehr leg ich diesmal nicht fest  

Was und wohin wird je nach Teilnehmer entschieden bzw. ob Jemand unterwegs 
dazu- oder aussteigen will.

Helm und Licht sind Pflicht !

===========================================================

CU


----------



## Lupo (29. Mai 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ...
> *@Kedi, Blacky, [email protected]* von Euren WE-Trips möcht ich hier dann mal was lesen, oder gleich Bilder sehen ...



guggst du ins eisbären-bilderbuch


----------



## Erdi01 (30. Mai 2007)

Lupo schrieb:


> guggst du ins eisbären-bilderbuch


sind ganz nette, ansprechende Passagen dabei, aber *Die Stange Geld* mit den darin verstecken Prototypen spricht mich noch mehr an


----------



## RedRum05 (30. Mai 2007)

So es gibt wieder Neues 
Heute ist die zweite und letzte *Lieferung von Owayo *bei mir *eingetroffen* und somit ist nun alles bei mir.  


Morgen kann ich leider schon wieder nicht mitfahren, weil ich um 17:30 einen Arzttermin hab und nicht rechtzeitig daheim sein werde.


----------



## Erdi01 (30. Mai 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> So es gibt wieder Neues
> Heute ist die zweite und letzte *Lieferung von Owayo *bei mir *eingetroffen* und somit ist nun alles bei mir.



Ah Ja  

Sind die Trikos etc. eingentlich schon verteilt  

Oder soll ich die Große Bimmel rausholen und zum Stammtisch rufen, wäre zumindest mal ein Grund einen abzuhalten


----------



## RedRum05 (30. Mai 2007)

Trikots sind so weit eigentlich noch nicht verteilt.
Du kannst ja mal in die Runde nachm Stammtisch fragen. Wenn der Termin passt bin ich immer fürn Essen zu haben


----------



## Deleted 37613 (30. Mai 2007)

Stammtisch ist gut, bin dabei!


----------



## Kedi (31. Mai 2007)

Ich schlaf gleich ein . Hier ist ja gar nix los.

*@Erdi01*
Hast du schon einen Termin für die Renner-Odenwald-X-Tour? 
Ob ich heute bei der RushHour dabei bin, entscheide ich heute abend. Es soll pissen ...

Arrividerci, *kedi*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (31. Mai 2007)

Ich werde heute Abend nur Laufen gehen (bin schliesslich wieder für den Chase Lauf angemeldet). Laufen belastet auch nicht meine Wunde/Naht am Rücken nicht.


----------



## Erdi01 (31. Mai 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> *@Erdi01*
> Hast du schon einen Termin für die Renner-Odenwald-X-Tour?
> Arrividerci, *kedi*


Nein, Terminwünsche werden noch entgegengenommen  

*@[email protected]* wann biste wieder fit für's Rad  

Schönen Tag noch, muß dann auch mal langsam aus'm Haus ...


----------



## Andreas (31. Mai 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Nein, Terminwünsche werden noch entgegengenommen
> 
> *@[email protected]* wann biste wieder fit für's Rad
> 
> Schönen Tag noch, muß dann auch mal langsam aus'm Haus ...



Am 5. werden die Fäden gezogen und dann soll ich noch mal ein paar Tage keinen Sport machen. Aber erst mal sehen was der Doc sagt. Touren ohne Rucksack werden schon gehen.


----------



## Sakir (31. Mai 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Oder soll ich die Große Bimmel rausholen und zum Stammtisch rufen, wäre zumindest mal ein Grund einen abzuhalten



dann "bimmel" mal ! ! !


----------



## Erdi01 (31. Mai 2007)

*RushHour* - Tja, so geht's - hatte mich schon auf ne schöne Runde Couch eingestellt, da meldet sich doch tatsächlich *KillerN* zum fahren an und als Überraschungsgast steht auch noch *Karsten13* vor der Tür. Also gut mußte *ich* auch ran  

Es ging mal in gemächlichem Tempo Richtung NI-Zeppenlinheim, zwischen Flughafen und Autobahn lang und dann zum Main Richtung Schwanheim/Frankfurt  und hoch zum Goetheturm. Dort hatt sich Karten ausgeklinkt, Killer und ich sind zurück nach Dtz/Heusenstamm.

Nur *Kedilein* hatt gefehlt - ei wo warste denn  Es hatt auch nicht gepisst und Fleischbeilage gab's auch keine am Main, na bist gestern sicher mit den Mühlheimer gerast  

Das der Rest der *Eisbären* einmal mehr mit Abwesenheit glänzte brauch ich ja nicht mehr zu erwähnen, das wisst Ihr selber ...

CU


----------



## karsten13 (31. Mai 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> und als Überraschungsgast steht auch noch Karsten13 vor der Tür.



war auch nicht so geplant. Wollte heute alleine fahren, weil ich nicht wusste, was die (abklingenden) Zahnschmerzen  zulassen. Aber irgendwie hat mich mein Ridley nach Dietzenbach gezogen  



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Es ging mal in gemächlichem Tempo ...



Das war heute genau richtig. Ein paar Bilder gibt's auch.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (1. Juni 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> mal in die Runde nachm Stammtisch fragen. Wenn der Termin passt bin ich immer fürn Essen zu haben





Nature-one schrieb:


> Stammtisch ist gut, bin dabei!





Sakir schrieb:


> dann "bimmel" mal ! ! !



*OK Jungs, das werte ich dann schon mal als Zusage* 

Und nein hier gibt es keine Umfragen, hier wird einfach festgelegt und deshalb rufe ich zum ...

*STAMMTISCH* *mit integrierter Trikotausgabe*  

*Der Ort, die Lokation und der Tag sind gewählt, weil ...*

... das ein uhriges Lokal ist  
... ein (Bier)Äpplergarten existiert  
... Offenbach nur ein Katzensprung entfernt ist  
... Frankfurter es auch nicht viel weiter haben  
... Hanauer Wölfe den Weg auch noch finden  
... Mühlheimer_rinnen_ gleich zu Fuß kommen können 
... Mühlheim noch im Kreis Offenbach liegt  
... Dienstags keine Probetag ist 
... Dienstags kein Planschtag ist  
... Dienstags keine RushHour stattfindet 

... mir nix mehr dazu einfällt  

... das aber schon genug gute Gründe sind, sich anzumelden  

Und jetzt Ihr  ...

CU


----------



## Kedi (1. Juni 2007)

*Guten Morgen Erdi01, *

Ansage: Es ist 7:54 Uhr. 

Wenn ich die Bilder sehe, könnte ich . Ok, ok, ok, es hat nicht gepisst, aber gestern war ich doch noch platt - saumüde von der Mittwochs-Runde. 
Heute pack ich meinen Renner aus und fahr in die Wetterau. NEIN, es wird NICHT regnen - hoffe ich mal ... 

Ciao, *kedi*


----------



## Teddy24 (1. Juni 2007)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

habe die "Bimmel" bis ins Freigericht gehört   - wenn auch nur noch schwach   ist halt doch 'ne ganz schöne Entfernung!


Bis denn


----------



## Ippie (1. Juni 2007)

Teddy24 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen,
> 
> habe die "Bimmel" bis ins Freigericht gehört   - wenn auch nur noch schwach   ist halt doch 'ne ganz schöne Entfernung!
> 
> ...



und dann schreckt mich noch was ab..... 

dass Mühlheim im Kreis Offenbach liegt   Was ich als Eintrachtfan alles so ertragen muss....  

Aber ich bin dabei

Gruß


----------



## Miss Marple (1. Juni 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *... mir nix mehr dazu einfällt
> CU*


*

Erdi, du hast den Anblick der netten Kellnerin vergessen, mit dem unten etwas knappen T-Shirt    .

Ansonsten sehr schöne Planung, ich hab mich schon mal eingetragen.

Gruß Martina*


----------



## Erdi01 (1. Juni 2007)

*@[email protected]* da bin ich geruhigt, ich habe den Big Ben nicht gefunden  

*@[email protected]* hätte schlimmer kommen können, wir sind nur im "Kreis" und ich hätte ja auch das Vereinsheim der Kickers auswählen können  

*@[email protected]* ich wußt ich hatte was wesentliches vergessen


----------



## Erdi01 (2. Juni 2007)

*Good *

 *Deutschland*

Ansage: Es ist 6:45

Was tut man alles für ein bissl radfahren. Heute steht Loti Spessarttour auf dem Programm. Geishöhe, Echterfahl, Hohe Warte. Ich lass mich überraschen ...


----------



## fohns (2. Juni 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> Hast du schon einen Termin für die Renner-Odenwald-X-Tour?



würde mich auch interessieren.

habe mir mal den stammtisch-termin notiert, kann aber noch nicht versprechen, ob ich kommen kann. 
bei Euch gibts trikots -- so ganz ohne umfrage  
ich meld mich zum termin an, wenn es bei mir klappen sollte.
(kann der gelegenheitsradelnde anhang mitkommen?)

viele grüße vom 
fohns.


----------



## RedRum05 (2. Juni 2007)

fohns schrieb:


> bei Euch gibts trikots -- so ganz ohne umfrage
> 
> viele grüße vom
> fohns.



Bei uns gibts Trikots und das mit Umfrage 
Wurde alles hier im Thread besprochen und habe auch mehrfach nachgefragt.
Anhang kannst du auch mitbringen.


----------



## Erdi01 (2. Juni 2007)

*Guten Nabend Deutschland*

ich bin dann auch mal wieder da  

Wer kam eigentlich auf die Idee, dass ich mir ein Mara-Fully aufbaue  Na gut, wenn schon da ist, muß auch mal eine längere Distanz damit zurückgelegt werden. Das war dann heute der Fall und der Grund warum's für mich heute abend nix mehr zu feiern gibt  

Es wurde eine aaaaausgedehnte Tour im Spessart. Ich habe mich 182 KM und 1717 HM pudelwohl gefühlt auf meinem Mara-Fully  OK, mein A Punkt Punkt war noch 150 der Meinung es lang, aber seit wann haben Ärsche was zu melden  

Hatt's hier heute geregnet  Also dem ersten Schauer entkamen wir noch einigermaßen auf der Geishöhe, der zweite und dritte hatt uns erwischt, den vierten haben wir unterm Sonnenschirm auf Echterpahl erlebt. Wasserschloß Mespelbrunn und Hohe Warte waren trocken, jedenfalls von oben.

*Schee war's heut, Bilder folgen die Tage auf unserer HP, werd's verkünden*  

Und jetzt ...

*Gute Nacht Deutschland *
Ich muß den fehlenden Schlaf von heute morgen nachholen ...

*Und womit habt Ihr den Tag verbracht *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (2. Juni 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Es wurde eine aaaaausgedehnte Tour im Spessart. Ich habe mich 182 KM und 1717 HM pudelwohl gefühlt auf meinem Mara-Fully  OK, mein A Punkt Punkt war noch 150 der Meinung es lang, aber seit wann haben Ärsche was zu melden


  
Ist wohl das Alter, bei Dir ist's der Arsch, bei mir die Zähne ...  



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Hatt's hier heute geregnet


nö  



Erdi01 schrieb:


> *Und womit habt Ihr den Tag verbracht *



Hiermit.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Erdi01 (2. Juni 2007)

bin gar nicht müde, habe anscheihnend nicht genug gemacht heute  

*@[email protected]* Ha, da habe ich Deine Werte von heute ja mal locker getoppt, ausgenommen Schnitt  Wer bei uns hier mitliest muß auch denken die sind ja total    

2xBinselberg, Richen, Mömlingen - was sucht Ihr in meinem Revier   Wärt Ihr früher unterwegs gewesen hätten wir uns übern Weg fahren können. So manche Stelle/Straße haben wir auch passiert. Und der DER DA hatt uns garantiert erwischt  Da hinten im Geräusch waren wir auch ...


----------



## Erdi01 (2. Juni 2007)

*@[email protected]* bei uns wird Niemand ins *Trikot* gezwungen, das haben alle freiwillig an   
Und wer will kann seinen Anhang ruhig mitbringen. Nur bitte Bescheid geben, wegen Tischreservierung.

*@Kedi, Fohns, [email protected]* habe mal *Samstag, den 16 Juni* für den *ODW-X* ins Auge gefasst. Habt Ihr da schon was vor  - Jetzt schon 

So, aber jetzt leg ich mich schon mal auf die Couch, gesessen habe ich heute genug  ...

GN8


----------



## fohns (3. Juni 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@[email protected]* bei uns wird Niemand ins *Trikot* gezwungen



 
na, so schlimm es es bei den wölfen nun auch wieder nicht... 
nur etwas komplizierter  



Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Kedi, Fohns, [email protected]* habe mal *Samstag, den 16 Juni* für den *ODW-X* ins Auge gefasst. Habt Ihr da schon was vor



uuuuhhhh, da bin ich im Gelobten Land. das kann ich auch nicht verschieben, weil mein Bruder rauschend B-day festet.
wie wärs mit der woche darauf?

viele grüße vom 
fohns.


----------



## Kedi (3. Juni 2007)

*@Erdi01*

16.06. wäre gegangen; aber Fohns Vorschlag 23.06.  passt auch. Die Woche drauf (30.06.) würde es bei mir wieder  aussehen.

ciao, *kedi*


----------



## Erdi01 (3. Juni 2007)

OK, machen wir den *23.06.* draus, passt mir auch  Überzeugt schon mal das Wetter, das es gut zu sein hatt  

Ich geh jetzt ein bissl arbeiten  

Wer auf Jungtimer steht, den alten GT oder den neuen Opel GT sehen will kann bei seiner Tour gern ein Boxenstopp in Langen, Darmstädter Str. 54 einlegen ...

CU


----------



## Google (3. Juni 2007)

Hallo allerseÄ±ts

Es grÃ¼sst Äoogle aus der sonnÄ±gen TÃ¼rkeÄ±  

WÄ±e Ä±ch gelesen habe, waren eÄ±nÄ±ge ja schÃ¶n fleÄ±ssÄ±g und haben KM geschrubbt. Auch Ä±ch bÄ±n den Umstanden entsprechend fleÄ±ssÄ±g  Besonders am Buffet  GlÃ¼cklÄ±cherweÄ±se hat das Hotel 2 BÄ±kes zum ausleÄ±hen: Sackeschwer, der Rahnmen zu kleÄ±n, zu kurz. Ich habe seÄ±t langem mal wÄ±eder Muskelkater weÄ±l dÄ±e MuckÄ±s anders belastet werden.

EÄ±ne TraÄ±nÄ±ngsrunde habe Ä±ch auch schon Ä±m Taurus?gebÄ±rge gefunden  Erst eÄ±nmal geht es an der KÃ¼ste an eÄ±nem Hang entlang Ä±nmÄ±tten von Bananenplantagen. Dann gehts reÄ±n Ä±n dÄ±e Berge, zu eÄ±nem landschaftlÄ±sch schÃ¶nen gelegenem Fluss. Ich habe dort eÄ±n sÃ¼sses, auf eÄ±nem Berg gelegenes Dorf gesÄ±chtet, dass Ä±ch schon zweÄ±mal besucht habe. Man, gehts da hoooooch . TeÄ±lweÄ±se bÄ±ssÄ±g steÄ±l! Je hÃ¶her man fahrt, umso grÃ¶sser werden dÄ±e staunenden GesÄ±chter   

Noch habe Ä±ch es nÄ±cht bÄ±s ganz oben geschafft. Erstens hab Ä±ch so eÄ±nen Berg gar nÄ±cht erwartet, zweÄ±tens Ä±st es sauheÄ±ss und das BÄ±ke hat nur 18 Gange....und mental war Ä±ch auch nÄ±cht vorbereÄ±tet. Aber morsche  

So Ä±ch mach mal langsam Schluss. Ich muss mÄ±ch auf das MÄ±ttagessen vorbereÄ±ten  

Euch vÄ±el Spass beÄ±m StammtÄ±sch  Ich waere mal wÄ±eder gerne dabeÄ± gewesen.

@[email protected] Am 16.06 waere Ä±ch dabeÄ±, das WE drauf fahre Ä±ch den Spessart BÄ±ke Marathon.  Ich werde sehen ob was geht. Ist ja nÄ±cht der letzte dÄ±eses Jahr  

GrÃ¼sse

Google


----------



## Google (3. Juni 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> OK, machen wir den *23.06.* draus, passt mir auch  Ãberzeugt schon mal das Wetter, das es gut zu sein hatt


Uuuups  @ ErdÄ±01, wollen wÄ±r dÄ±e Strecke am WE davor schon mal abfahren?   Oder eÄ±ne datenaehnlÄ±che AlternatÄ±vroute ?

Es grÃ¼sst nochemol Google


----------



## Deleted 37613 (3. Juni 2007)

Habe mich soeben für den Stammtisch angemeldet!

Die Bilder vom Garadasee sind online. (http://www.mtb-team-hanau.de/Racing/Bilder.html) 
Allerdings fehlen ein paar, da die größer als 2 MB sind....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackTrek (3. Juni 2007)

So, Ulrich und ich sind auch vom Gardasee zurück. Leider hatten wir diesmal nicht so viel Glück mit dem Wetter. Angeblich war es ja bevor wir ankamen mehrere Wochen sehr warm und trocken.  

Nun ja, ein paar Touren sind wir immerhin doch gefahren und das war auch mal wieder sehr schön. Am Freitag haben wir noch den Giro durch Riva fahren sehen und sind dann Samstag morgen abgehauen.

Ein paar Fotos finden sich in der Galerie.


----------



## RedRum05 (3. Juni 2007)

So dann will ich mich auch mal in die Wochenendtourer einreihen.
Bin heute mehr oder weniger spontan richtung Feldberg aufgebrochen und ich muss sagen, es war  
Sind über Offenbach - Bad-Vilbel - Bad-Homburg zur Saalburg. Dann hoch zum Feldberg und runter nach Oberursel und richtung Frankfurt - Neu-Isenburg - Dreieich heim. War wirklich klasse und trotz tief hängender Wolken im Taunus hat das Wetter mitgespielt. Da ich aber ne "Einladung" bekommen habe morgen noch mit nach Höchst i.Odw. zu fahren, hab ich es heute ruhig angehen lassen.

135Km / ~1500Hm

.... und kurz nach dem Start zufällig einen verschollenen Eisbären getroffen. Dank Trikot aber erkannt


----------



## Kedi (3. Juni 2007)

*@Google,*
schön, wieder mal was von dir   im Forum zu lesen. Auch wenn du dich in der Türkei auf alten, schweren Drahteseln abrackerst - denk dran: Die Form wird dadurch immer besser. Also: Quäl dich   . Und wenn Erdi01 die ODW-X-Runde vorher mit dir abklappert, wäre ich auch gerne dabei.

*@BlackTrek,*
Wärst du bei der ODW-X-Runde auch dabei  ? 

*@Erdi01,*
wie gesagt, ich könnte an beiden Terminen ...  
Ich war heute mit dem Renner im ODW unterwegs: Richtung Schaafheim, Radheim, Höchst i.Odw., Otzberg .... blablabla ... HM=keine Ahnung, 110 km, ca. 30 km/h .... blablabla ....

Gutes nächtle allerseits, *kedi*


----------



## BlackTrek (3. Juni 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> *@BlackTrek,*
> Wärst du bei der ODW-X-Runde auch dabei  ?



Hm, weiss nicht. Also am 23.6. ganz sicher nicht, denn am 24. ist ja Frammersbach.

Und überhaupt, für Euch Ausserirdische bin ich doch eh viel zu langsam. Ich glaub das macht keinen Spass (Euch nicht und mir auch nicht).

Für eine explizit gemütliche mittellange Tour, bei der jeder sein Tempo fahren kann und man nicht um irgendeine Uhrzeit wo sein muss/will könnte ich mich eher erwärmen.


----------



## Kedi (4. Juni 2007)

*@BlackTrek,*

ich glaube nicht, dass es bei der ODW-X-Tour um irgendeinen Schnitt geht. Sollte meiner Meinung nach zweitrangig sein. Das ist doch kein Rennen, oder Erdi01  ? 
Und wegen Frammersbach: Vielleicht bietet Erdi01 die Tour auch am 16.06. an  ?

Ciao, *kedi*


----------



## fohns (4. Juni 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> OK, machen wir den *23.06.* draus, passt mir auch



 
klasse!!



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Überzeugt schon mal das Wetter, das es gut zu sein hat



Du sagst es! ich hab schon mal ne kerze angemacht.

@BlackTrek
also, Kedi hat bestimmt recht, es geht bestimmt nicht um schnellfahrn.
wenn ich mitkomme, hältst Du allemal mit.  

viele grüß vom
fohns


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (4. Juni 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> *@Google,*
> schÃ¶n, wieder mal was von dir   im Forum zu lesen. Auch wenn du dich in der TÃ¼rkei auf alten, schweren Drahteseln abrackerst - denk dran: Die Form wird dadurch immer besser. Also: QuÃ¤l dich   . Und wenn Erdi01 die ODW-X-Runde vorher mit dir abklappert, wÃ¤re ich auch gerne dabei.


 Jaaa. Ich quaele mÄ±ch   Heut habe Ä±ch erst mal den Drahtesel so weÄ±t es gÄ±ng Ä±n Schuss gebracht. Vor allem dÄ±e Bremsen. Man hats mÄ±r gedankt  

WÃ¼rde mÄ±ch freuen DÄ±ch mal wÄ±eder zu sehen. Der Volker mÃ¼sste halt mal was zum 16.06. sagen  Ich schau heutabend nochmal kurz Ä±ns Forum reÄ±n.

GrÃ¼sse

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (4. Juni 2007)

Ja ja, wir machen was und ich sach noch was ... später wenn ich die Zeit dazu habe  

Habe gerade mit entzücken festgestellt, dass am Donnertag Feiertag ist  Was machen wir denn da


----------



## KillerN (4. Juni 2007)

Am 24. ist ja der Frammersbach Marathon, wer ist dabei ??

Habe eben nur den Google beim überfliegen der Startliste gesichtet, welcher Eisbär hat vor an den Start zu gehen ? 

Ich werde mich mal zu den 62km und 1650Hm anmelden, aber die Startgebühr ist ja mal eine Frechheit (45Euro) ! Die können ihr blödes Trikot behalten und mir dafür 20 Euro abzug geben 

Bis zum 10. muss man angemeldet sein !

Grüße
Jens


----------



## BlackTrek (4. Juni 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> Am 24. ist ja der Frammersbach Marathon, wer ist dabei ??


Meld!


----------



## fohns (4. Juni 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Ich schau heutabend nochmal kurz Ä±ns Forum reÄ±n



na dann: noch einen schÃ¶nen urlaub.


----------



## Google (4. Juni 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ja ja, wir machen was und ich sach noch was ... spÃ¤ter wenn ich die Zeit dazu habe


Ok, Ä±ch nehm DÄ±ch beÄ±m Wort. Ich bÄ±n dÄ±e naechsten 2,3 Tage erst eÄ±nmal offlÄ±ne und meld mÄ±ch dann an wenn was Ä±m LMB steht   


fohns schrieb:


> na dann: noch einen schÃ¶nen urlaub.


 GrazÄ±e, grazÄ±e. Den hab Ä±ch.

@KedÄ±@ Ist mÄ±r heutemÄ±ttag eÄ±ngefallen. GÄ±bts Ä±rgend eÄ±ne KleÄ±nÄ±gkeÄ±t dÄ±e Du vermÄ±sst, dÄ±e Ä±ch evtl mÄ±tbrÄ±ngen kann (Wenn Ä±ch schon mal da bÄ±n....) ? BeÄ± Bedarf eÄ±nfach PN an mÄ±ch.

BÄ±s dÄ±e Tage

Google


----------



## karsten13 (4. Juni 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Wer bei uns hier mitliest muß auch denken die sind ja total



das wird wohl so sein  



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Habe gerade mit entzücken festgestellt, dass am Donnertag Feiertag ist  Was machen wir denn da



Hier ergibt sich evtl. was. Alternativ Marathon in Neu-Anspach (zu perverser Uhrzeit) ...
Rush-Hour macht am Donnerstag wohl keinen Sinn ...

@Google: Deine Posts lesen sich so seltsam, kannst Du den Türken nicht mal ein paar *i* schenken? 

@Erdi01: Der Odenwald-Renner-Cross findet ohne mich statt, die Juni-Wochenenden sind leider schon ausgebucht  , Urlaub  und Kieferchirurg  

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Deleted 37613 (4. Juni 2007)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Leider hatten wir diesmal nicht so viel Glück mit dem Wetter. Angeblich war es ja bevor wir ankamen mehrere Wochen sehr warm und trocken.



Ja die Woche zuvor war super, wir konnten es voll genießen und schöne Touren fahren,    aber es war in der Mittagshitze teilweise zu warm.


----------



## Erdi01 (5. Juni 2007)

Ähh - eben wird's unüber*sicht*lich hier  

Drum fang ich mal mit Bildern, Alben etc. an:

Also hier gibt es die *BILDERnachlese* der *Spessart Marathon Tour* vom Samstag. 
Anmeldungen zur Tourwiederholung werden schon entgegen genommen 

Und hier gibt es jetzt ein Album *Urlaub Tour's* in dem Malle, Gardasee und irgendwann mehr zu finden ist.
*@[email protected]* Da kannst Du, wen Du magst auch Deine Bilder platzieren 

Und hier hat sich Lupo was *Lustiges* einfallen lassen  
Da fährt doch der Sensenman auf dem Gepäckträger schon mit  

Soviel für den Moment, viel Spaß beim Bilderbogen ...

GN8


----------



## RedRum05 (5. Juni 2007)

@Erdi... schöne Bilder  
Ich hatte leider am Sonntag ne Kamera vergessen, aber der Feldberg sollte ja allen bekannt sein. Werd nur das Overlay bei Intresse hoch laden.

Bin noch am Klären, ob ich am Donnerstag Zeit habe. Falls es klappt könnte ich was ab 17 Uhr (Starzeit Urberach) anbieten....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kedi (5. Juni 2007)

*@Google,*

 Danke der Nachfrage, aber es gibt nichts, was ich vermisse. Ich muss leider wieder los ... 

und tschüss, bis denne, *kedi*


----------



## Andreas (5. Juni 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte leider am Sonntag ne Kamera vergessen, aber der Feldberg sollte ja allen bekannt sein. Werd nur das Overlay bei Intresse hoch laden.



Am Sonntag war ich mit Claudi auch auf dem Feldberg. Wir waren zum Brunch eingeladen und sind anschliessend mit Rennradbereifung die Hochtaunusstrasse hochgefahren. 

Ich war gerade zum Faeden ziehen. Jetzt muss ich noch ein paar Tage vorsichtig machen und dann geht es wieder richtig los.


----------



## RedRum05 (5. Juni 2007)

Andreas schrieb:


> Am Sonntag war ich mit Claudi auch auf dem Feldberg. Wir waren zum Brunch eingeladen und sind anschliessend mit Rennradbereifung die Hochtaunusstrasse hochgefahren.
> 
> Ich war gerade zum Faeden ziehen. Jetzt muss ich noch ein paar Tage vorsichtig machen und dann geht es wieder richtig los.



Da war unsre Sonntagsplannung wohl sehr ähnlich, da wir auch unterwegs kurz Stopp zum Essen gemacht haben.
Habt ihr auch was vom Marathon mitbekommen, der rund um den Feldberg statt gefunden hatte ?! Kurz nach Oberursel richtung Heimat sind wir dann noch in einen Halbmarathon geraten und durften die Jogger ein wenig antreiben, weil wir ein Stück auf der Strecke fahren mussten.


----------



## Andreas (5. Juni 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Da war unsre Sonntagsplannung wohl sehr ähnlich, da wir auch unterwegs kurz Stopp zum Essen gemacht haben.
> Habt ihr auch was vom Marathon mitbekommen, der rund um den Feldberg statt gefunden hatte ?! Kurz nach Oberursel richtung Heimat sind wir dann noch in einen Halbmarathon geraten und durften die Jogger ein wenig antreiben, weil wir ein Stück auf der Strecke fahren mussten.



An dem Oberurseler Brunnenlauf sind wir mit dem Auto vorbei gekommen. Ging aber gut, da er wohl schon fertig war. Von einem Marathon habe ich nix gesehen. Wir waren aber von 16:30-18:30h unterwegs.


----------



## Erdi01 (5. Juni 2007)

weiter geht's ...

*@[email protected]* also Rennen fahren wir definitiv nicht und Du kennst mich mittlerweile, das ich Rücksicht nehme. Und ich freue mich immer besonders wenn *Du* dabei bist  

Die Extra(Google)Tour am 16. führt uns auf anderem Weg durch den ODW und ist kein Cross. Seidern die Lady's legen wert drauf, dann geht auch das.

*@[email protected]* So so, die Nächste, die durch "mein" Odenwald rast  Ist jetzt auch schon wieder ein paar Wochen her, dass ich auf dem Renner war und habe wieder Lust drauf. Deswegen werde ich mich DO und/oder SA revanchieren und durch "dein" Spessart düsen   Seidern Du kommst gleich mit  

*@[email protected]* Ich bin immer bestens informiert was bei den Nachbarn läuft, aber selbst ne Startzeit von 9-10 hiese für mich auch wieder aufstehen vorm zu Bett gehen 

*@[email protected]* eine "offizielle" RushHour wird's von mir aus nicht geben und ich will Donnerstag früher los. Soll Dich aber nicht von abhalten was anzubieten.

Google + 14 Tage Dauerstammtisch = Googlehupf  Da hilft Dir auch das Bleirad nix  

Allen Versehrten weiterhin gute Besserung  

und ich geh jetzt Rush putzen ... *EDIT:* Ich hasse Rad putzen, aber sauber is es jetzt, für mich zumindest sauber genug ...


----------



## KillerN (5. Juni 2007)

Weiss jemand den Höhenunterschied der am Wasserwerk hoch nach Rückersbach bewältigt wird ? Habe da heute 3x hoch gemacht und andere Fahrer demoralisiert  

Was steht jetzt am Donnerstag an ? Taunus wäre ne nette idee, wäre jemand dabei ?

Grüße
Jens


----------



## karsten13 (5. Juni 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> Weiss jemand den Höhenunterschied der am Wasserwerk hoch nach Rückersbach bewältigt wird ?



Unten 121 m, oben wo der Feldweg auf die Strasse mündet 346 m.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## KillerN (5. Juni 2007)

Super ! Danke


----------



## Kedi (6. Juni 2007)

*@Erdi01,*

heute werde ich wieder mit den Mühlheimer Rennern fahren. 
Was für eine Tour hast für Do./Sa. geplant? 

Ciao, *kedi*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fohns (6. Juni 2007)

@stammtisch:
habe mich eingetragen. werde mich auch von der fohnsin begleiten lassen.

viele grüße
fohns.


----------



## Erdi01 (6. Juni 2007)

*@[email protected]* Noch nix konkretes, hatte gehofft Du zeigst mir was 

*@[email protected]* freut mich  

Schönen Tag da draußen ...


----------



## RedRum05 (6. Juni 2007)

Da Ihr wohl eher mit dem Renner unterwegs sein werdet und ich erst gegen Abend Zeit hab, werd ich dann was Eigenes richtung Otzberg fahren.
Wenn mal jemand nächste Woche Zeit und Lust hat zur Frankenstein zu fahren, soll er sich melden  

P.S.: Ich wurde schon gefragt, ob man noch mal Trikots bestellen kann.. hat noch jemand Intresse? Hauptsächlich hängt es wohl erstmal von den Sponsoren ab


----------



## Erdi01 (6. Juni 2007)

ich zum Dritten ... diesmal mit LMB's

*Ab Juni fang ich auch mit Renner Rush Hour an*  

===========================================================
Morgen Donnertag gibt es die erste *inoffizielle* Renner Rush Hour.

Der Spessart wird gestreift. 

Es geht über Dettingen, Michelbach, Hofstätten, Schöllgrippen, Hohl, Hörstein, Dettingen und zurück.

Start: 11 Uhr Kreishaus Dietzenbach
===========================================================

mehr schreib ich dazu nicht, ist ja inoffizell. *Wer mit will gibt MELDUNG.*



Und nun zum *16. Juni* (Google Extratour)  Wir fahren in einer Schleife durch den Odenwald. Mehr im LMB:

*Odenwald Renner Rundfahrt*

Und schließlich der zweite Versuch des Renner ODW-X am *23. Juni*. Detail auch hier im LMB:

*2. Odenwald-Cross* 
Ups, da ist ja schon Jemand angemeldet  




So und jetzt bin ich erstmal wieder weg, auf Firmenfeier   

CU


----------



## Erdi01 (7. Juni 2007)

Moin, 

im Moment bin ich noch zu müde und leg mich nochmal hin. Deswegen verschieb ich meinen Rennerstart auf 14 Uhr. Wenn zu der Zeit auch keiner fahren will, lass ich vllt mein Renner ganz stehen ... mal sehen.

CU


----------



## BlackTrek (7. Juni 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> im Moment bin ich noch zu müde und leg mich nochmal hin. Deswegen verschieb ich meinen Rennerstart auf 14 Uhr.



Morsche!
Ich wollte heute auch nochmal fahren. Aber eigentlich lieber MTB. Ausserdem will ich 18:00 wieder zuhause sein. 14:00 Kilianusbrücke mit dem MTB, wie wär´s?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (7. Juni 2007)

MoÄ±n allerseÄ±ts

Das ehrt mÄ±ch 


Erdi01 schrieb:


> Und nun zum *16. Juni* (Google Extratour)


Und das Ä±st seeehr bÃ¶Ã¶Ã¶se 


Erdi01 schrieb:


> Google + 14 Tage Dauerstammtisch = Googlehupf  Da hilft Dir auch das Bleirad nix



Nun...vorgestern habe Ä±ch erste Massnahmen ergrÄ±ffen um den _Hupf_nach dem Google zu verhÄ±ndern. Da gabs naehmlÄ±ch mÄ±t VanÄ±llepuddÄ±ng gefÃ¼llte TeÄ±gbaellchen und eÄ±ner super leckeren Schokososse. Ich hab mÄ±ch mÄ±t dem Zeug so vollgefressen, dass Ä±ch umgehend meÄ±nen SpeÄ±seplan abgeaendert habe . 

DÄ±e eÄ±ngestellte Tour fÃ¼r den 16.06. entsprÄ±cht genau meÄ±nen Vorstellungen  Ich hoffe es fahren noch eÄ±n paar mÄ±t! KedÄ±, BlackTrek, fohns, bÄ±ke69 und... ??? WÄ±r fahren sÄ±cherlÄ±ch gemÃ¼tlÄ±ch. WÃ¼rde auch mÄ±r sehr entgegen kommen, da dÄ±e hÄ±esÄ±gen Umstaende nur relatÄ±v kurze aber heftÄ±ge Runden zulassen......(HÄ±tze, MÄ±nÄ±bleÄ±bÄ±ke, Ä±mmer wÄ±eder ekelÄ±ge AnstÄ±ege)@[email protected] Schade dass es nÄ±cht klappt!

So, Ä±ch muss Schluss machen, es Ä±st schon wÄ±eder MÄ±ttagszeÄ±t  

Euch noch schÃ¶ne Touren und eÄ±nen netten StammtÄ±sch


Google


----------



## KillerN (7. Juni 2007)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Morsche!
> Ich wollte heute auch nochmal fahren. Aber eigentlich lieber MTB. Ausserdem will ich 18:00 wieder zuhause sein. 14:00 Kilianusbrücke mit dem MTB, wie wär´s?



MTB MTB MTB MTB MTB MTB MTB MTB 

dann bin ich auch dabei !!!


----------



## Deleted 37613 (7. Juni 2007)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Morsche!
> Ich wollte heute auch nochmal fahren. Aber eigentlich lieber MTB. Ausserdem will ich 18:00 wieder zuhause sein. 14:00 Kilianusbrücke mit dem MTB, wie wär´s?



Bei mir klappt es wahrscheinlich nicht, ich müsste schon spätestens um 16:15 Uhr zurück sein. Oder ich muss vorher abbiegen...


----------



## Deleted 37613 (7. Juni 2007)

Soll aber nicht heißen, dass die Tour wegen mir kürzer wird  
Ich komme mit! Zur passenden Zeit biege ich dann ab.


----------



## Erdi01 (7. Juni 2007)

Gääähhhn - was - wo - wer - wie Spät is es  

OK, das passt noch, dann lass ich mein Renner im Stall und komme mit dem Mounty zur Killianusbrücke 14:00.

13:15 treffen mit Killer am Waldi, bis dann ...

CU


----------



## BlackTrek (7. Juni 2007)

Bei mir wirds vllt ein paar Minuten später. hoffe Ihr wartet!


----------



## Erdi01 (7. Juni 2007)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Bei mir wirds vllt ein paar Minuten später. hoffe Ihr wartet!


gelesen hatt's keiner mehr von uns, aber mitbekommen haben wir's trotzdem und brav auf Dich gewartet  

Ansonsten war's eine schöne Runde mit netten Mitfahrern, so dass ich mein Renner NICHT vermisst habe. Werde aber trotzdem Samstag einen neuen Anlauf nehmen mit dem Renner in den Spessart zu düsen (das selbe was ich heute eingentlich vor hatte) Vllt findet sich da auch nette Begleitung  

Heute war ich mit *Blacky, Killer* und *Nature* unterwegs. Wir sind durch die Rückersbacher hoch zum Hahnenkamm und den X11 runter, rüber in/auf die *B*irkenheiner. Alles in allem war's schee, und da heute Donnertag ist, nenne ich's mal wieder *RushHour*  Dort werden später auch Bilder auf der HP erscheihnen. Mal sehen ob und wie man die Filmsequenzen hochladen kann (Killer ) 

Leider war die Tour aber auch Seuchen behaftet (Platten, Brille verloren, Kamera durch die Gegend geflogen) 

CU

*EDIT: @[email protected] ganz vergessen, Grüß mir Offenbach morgen und wer sonst noch vor Ort ist und bedauert mich mal ein wenig, dass ich morgen arbeiten darf*


----------



## Erdi01 (7. Juni 2007)

so hier reich ich ein paar Bilder der heutigen *RushHour* nach


----------



## BlackTrek (8. Juni 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> so hier reich ich ein paar Bilder der heutigen *RushHour* nach


 Mir war ja gar nicht klar, dass Killer bei Deiner Aufforderung fröhlich zu schauen, als wir unsere zweiten Zwangsstopp hatten, eine deutlich andere Körperhaltung eingenommen hat, als ich.  
Sind wieder super Fotos geworden! Kompliment! Bin mal gespant auf die Videos.

Und nochmal vielen Dank für Eure Geduld! War trotz allem eine sehr gelungene Tour und ich fand auch sehr schön, sich einfach mal wieder spontan zu verabreden.


----------



## KillerN (8. Juni 2007)

Also ich finde dieses Foto ist der Hammer und das nach 3 Stopps !!!
Wobei ich jetzt auch behaupten kann, ich kenne fast jedes Blatt auf der X11 Abfahrt 

Damits beim nächsten mal weniger Stops werden, werfen wir das geliebte Latex gleich raus dann klappts auch mitm durchfahren  

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 37613 (8. Juni 2007)

Mir hats gefallen! 
Ich bin noch pünklich zurück gekommen, allerdings musste ich Vollgas geben. 
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit lag bei 21,8 km/h.  

Heute habe ich allerdings auch einen Platten...


----------



## Erdi01 (8. Juni 2007)

so dann will ich nochmal *HIERRAN* erinnern. Ich muß langsam ans reservieren denken  

Mal in die Liste der Anmeldungen geschaut, das ist ja schon ne Menge, aber so ein paar Anmeldungen fehlen mir noch  

_was ist mit dem Steinheimer für den ich "bimmeln" sollte  
was ist mit Frankfurter Crossern  
die Anzahl der Wölfe ist auch noch recht übersichtlich 
ach, und was ist mit der Mühlheimerin, die sogar Heimspiel hatt. Ist ja auch noch nicht angemeldet  _

Na dann aber mal los ...


----------



## Mtb Ede (8. Juni 2007)

Wir sind Eure Do Tour eigentlich nur andersrum gefahren, vom B8 Parkplatz aus.
Lasst uns doch mal was zusammen fahren mit Startpunkt Kilianusbrücke,
Rückersbacher - Schlucht , Hahnenkamm, usw. Endpunkt B8 Parkplatz oder auch andersrum was haltet Ihr davon?

Gruß Patrick


----------



## karsten13 (8. Juni 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> was ist mit Frankfurter Crossern



Du weisst doch, dass ich dienstags einen anderen Termin habe. Da müsste es schon ein Unwetter geben ...

Ehe Du morgen alleine mit dem Renner durch den Spessart fährst: Wie wär's mit Taunus?  Du liest ja mit ...  

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Erdi01 (9. Juni 2007)

*@[email protected]* Die Filmchen sind was geworden. Nur ein paar Sekunden, aber trotzdem noch zu groß vom Datenumfang. Mal sehen wie man die eindampfen kann. Notfalls geht's halt auf YouTupe.

Brichte mal von der Mosel ...

*@MTB [email protected]* Spricht nichts dagegen  

Habe mich gestern nach den Öffnungzeiten ünter der Woche erkundigt. Will da mal im Sommer eine *RushHour* mit Einkehr hinführen. Wäre dann auch ne Möglichkeit für'n Gipfeltreffen  

*@[email protected]* Habe ich gelesen, und auch schon drüber nachgedacht. Die Große Unbekannt ist mal wieder das Wetter morgen. Weißt ja, bin nur Schönwetterfahrer   Man wird sehen.

*@[email protected]* Glaube zu wissen, was "Die Hohl" ist von der Du mal spachst. Es gibt da so ein gleichnameigen Ort, mit schönen Anstieg Richtung Hörstein. Das bin ich schon mal gefahren und steht eigentlich auf meiner Spressartrunde für morgen auf dem Programm.

GN8


----------



## x-rossi (9. Juni 2007)

moin moin,

wollt ihr mit den mtbs oder den rr los?
wo ist denn die killianusbrücke?
kommen da 5-6h fahrtzeit zusammen?

regen wäre mir egal, weil die temperatur 2-stellig sein wird.


----------



## Kedi (9. Juni 2007)

*@Erdi01* und *@karsten13,*

Mit dem Renner in den Taunus  ? Spessart  ? 

Wie wäre es, wenn wir uns auf eine Runde einigen könnten? 
Heute?
Wann?
Wo?

Ich schau nochmal um ca. 11 Uhr ins Forum rein. Muss einige Sachen erledigen. 

Bis denne, *kedi*


----------



## Erdi01 (9. Juni 2007)

Moin,

huch noch ein Rossi  

Kilianusbrücke ist die Mainbrücke bei Dettingen (gibt nur die Eine dort). Heute ist bei mir Renner angesagt.

*@Kedi, [email protected]* muß jetzt auch noch was erledigen und bin gleich weg. Werde *heute um 13 Uhr an besagter obiger Brücke* sein für eine Spessartrunde. Im Gegensatz zur Taunusrunde kann ich da abschätzen, dass ich um 13 Uhr auch da bin und nicht noch schnell mit dem Auto zu nem Treffpunkt muß.

Die kommenden zwei Wochenenden steht dann Odenwald   auf dem Programm und dann gern mal Taunus  

Falls was is --> Handy

CU


----------



## Kedi (9. Juni 2007)

*@Erdi01,*

ich werde um 13:00 h an der Kilianusbrücke sein. Werde bis dahin die Beine hochlegen  . 

Ciao, *kedi*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedRum05 (9. Juni 2007)

Bei der Mittagshitze im Moment, fehlt mir irgendwie die Motivation zu fahren und da ich eh gleich weg muss wird es wohl dieses Wochenende nichts mit Biken. Wünsch euch aber viel Spaß....

Sehen uns ja spätestens am Dienstag 

P.S. Nette Fotos vom Donnerstag!


----------



## Erdi01 (9. Juni 2007)

OK auch wieder am Nabel der Zeit. Mittagshitze + Turbolady = ungesunde Kombination. Auf was lass ich mich da wieder ein, bis später. 

CU


----------



## x-rossi (9. Juni 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> huch noch ein Rossi
> 
> Kilianusbrücke ist die Mainbrücke bei Dettingen (gibt nur die Eine dort). Heute ist bei mir Renner angesagt.



jaja ... noch ein rossi  

ist die kilianusbrücke die zwischen seligenstadt und mainflingen mit den blauen stahlbögen? also nur mal so gefragt, weil ich dettingen über google nicht gefunden habe.

ansonsten fahre ich momentan nur bike, sorry


----------



## Erdi01 (9. Juni 2007)

*@[email protected]* Haste es gelesen, die Wölfe sind schuld am Gewitter, dass uns von der Kilianunsbrücke in die andere Richtung vertrieben hatt  Nix war's mit Spessart wurde ne X und Quer Runde durch den Kreis.

Und wo war *@[email protected]* Wir waren ganz in Deiner Nähe und wollten Asyl bei Dir um's Gewitter abzuwarten. Warst aber nicht erreichbar  , so mußen Kedi und ich wie zwei Streuner unter der Brücke zubringen. Naja langweilig wurd's trotzdem nicht  

Mein Rückweg von Mühlheim war dann auch alles andere als ne Ausrollrunde, da rollte das nächste Gewitter schon aus dem ODW an und hatt mich zu einer flotten Heimfahrt animiert 

Morgen is nix mit fahren bei mir, da wird gefestet ... 

*@[email protected]* Ja, das ist die Brücke übern Main eine Seite Mainflingen andere Dettingen. Ob die Streben jetzt blau sind kann ich nicht sagen  

Und wo steht Dein Haus


----------



## BlackTrek (9. Juni 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Brichte mal von der Mosel ...


Ja, schön wars!  

Lupo hat eine sehr schöne Tour ausgesucht und super geguidet. Und vor allem noch einen ganz herzlichen Dank an MissMarple für die super Versorgung danach. Weltklasse!

Also: Start war die Moselinsel in Treis-Karden. Die Gruppe bestand aus Lupo, Helmut (Schlagzeuger in meiner Band) und mir. Wir sind einen netten schattigen Pfad durch den Wald bergauf gefahren. Oben ging es auf einem breiten Forstweg weiter, blauer Himmel, Sonne, bald eine hübsche Wiese und Kühe, die - naja wie soll man sagen - nicht ganz so ins Idyll passten. Sah mehr nach einer Protestkundgebung aus, während der Bauer am neuen Zaun werkelte.  Auch die Forstarbeiter waren fleissig. Einer davon vor allem darin, uns zu belehren, dass die Forstwege für alle Arten von Fahrzeugen (inkl. Bikes) gesperrt seien.  

Nach ein paar netten flowigen Trails kam dann an den Felshängen über der Mosel fast schon Gardasee-Feeling auf.  Steil, enge steinige Trails, Serpentinchen, in die ein Bike geradeso reinpasst und immer tolle Ausblicke ins Moseltal runter.  
Die nächste Überraschung war, dass der alte Postkutschenweg bergauf doch deutlich steiler war, als wir einer alten Postkutsche so zugetraut hätten. Aber irgendwann war auch das überwunden und es ging auf moderaten Wegen und ein bisschen Asphalt weiter zu dem absoluten Highlight der Tour. 

In einem wunderschönen einsamen Taleinschnitt schlängelt sich neben einem ungezähmten Bachlauf ein Singletrail, der einen immer wieder herausforderte, gelegentlich auch zum Absteigen zwang, aber insgesamt viel Spass gemacht hat. Kein Mensch weit und breit. Nur die üppige Natur, der plätschernde Bach, ein handtuchbreiter Trail und drei Biker, die das Leben geniessen!  

Gerade zur rechten Zeit stiessen wir auf eine Lokalität, in der wir unsere Kohlenhydratvorräte durch Zufuhr von Kaffee und Kuchen wieder auffüllen konnten. Abgerundet wurde die Tour dann durch eine flotte Fahrt auf dem Moselradweg, bei der sich die Gruppe profimässig ablöste und die letzten 10km in rennradmässigem Tempo absolvierte.

Ihr habt echt was verpasst!


----------



## x-rossi (9. Juni 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Und wo steht Dein Haus



so 1:15 weit weg von ihr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (10. Juni 2007)

*@[email protected]* sehr schöner Bericht  

Da gibt es dann sicher auch ein paar schöne Bilder von zu sehen  
Und das die Verpfleung bei unserer *Miss* Weltklasse ist, durfte ich mich schon ein paar Mal von überzeugen  

*@[email protected]* N - S - W - O  

Na dann geh ich mal ...


----------



## x-rossi (10. Juni 2007)

nw


----------



## Erdi01 (10. Juni 2007)

Guten Morgen,

bevor hier das *GRÖSSTE BIKEEVENT DEUTSCHLANDS* in Vergessenheit gerät, muß ich hier nochmal daran erinnern. 

*Heute* ist Etappenort *Erbach im Odenwald *(was würde ich sogern da jetzt mit dem Renner oder Mounty hinfahren  )

*Morgen* ist Etappenort *Frammersbach im Spessart*

Und falls sie es irgendwann nochmal lesen sollte, wünsch ich Kerstin, die mit mir auf dem 1. Odenwald-X unterwegs war, gute Fahrt und gutes Gelingen bei der TransGermany 



Und was mir noch aufgefallen ist. Glückwunsch *@[email protected] *zum zehnjährigen bestehen Deiner Hompage http://mtb-rhein-main.de/

Schönen Sonntag ...


----------



## Sakir (10. Juni 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Und wo war *@[email protected]* Wir waren ganz in Deiner Nähe und wollten Asyl bei Dir um's Gewitter abzuwarten. Warst aber nicht erreichbar  , so mußen Kedi und ich wie zwei Streuner unter der Brücke zubringen. Naja langweilig wurd's trotzdem nicht



ordentlich wie *er* ist, war *er* daheim bei der gartenarbeit.... ohne Handy in der Tasche, daher habe ich den Anruf nicht mitbekommen ! ! !
das nächste mal einfach vorbei kommen und klingeln.... wenn dann keienr aufmacht bin ich wirklich nicht zuhause....
schön das dir dann doch nicht langweilig unter der Brücke wurde  

@BlackTrek: so und nicht anders kennen wir es von unseren Bad Offenbachern  rundum i.O.


----------



## Kedi (10. Juni 2007)

*@Erdi01,*

hab mir die Seite Trans Germany angeschaut: Könnte sein, dass Kerstin bei der 2. Etappe den 1. Platz Damen gemacht hat. *Krass!*

Tzja, und gestern mit dem Wetter hatten wir nicht so viel Glück  . 

Heute bin ich um 9:30 h in die Wetterau gefahren, Richtung Wittgenborn etc., und natürlich ...  ... wieder mal Regen ....  .... aber diesmal habe ich meine Runde durchgezogen . Morgen ist Ruhetag. 

Ciao, bis spätestens Dienstag, *kedi*


----------



## Erdi01 (10. Juni 2007)

*@[email protected]* Na damit habe ich nicht gerechnet, dass das Handy "nur" in der Ecke liegt  

*@[email protected]* Nein, das ist die Kerstin Brachtendorf = ProfiTeamfahrerin Fiat/Rotwild. Und da sind auch so Kaliber wie Alison Syder = mehrfache CC Wordcup Gewinnerin und Olypiasiegerin oder Zweite - weis ich nicht mehr so genau - seinerzeit auf Cannondale - am Start. Da gibt's für Hobbyisten nix zu holen.

Kasten und Claudy waren heute in Erbach. Mal gespannt wo Bilder und der Bericht auftaucht. Hm - besser nicht, sonst muß ich gleich wieder  

Um Deine Tour heute beneide ich Dich auch, aber warum nur war mir klar, dass Du wieder unterwegs bist  Hoffentlich hast's wenigsten die armen Autofahrer in Ruhe gelassen  

*@[email protected] *Habe jetzt mal 15 Plätze reserviert auf Erdi. Bevorzugt draußen. Wenn's noch mehr werden sollten wird's halt kuschlieger 

CU


----------



## Kedi (10. Juni 2007)

*@Erdi01,*

aja, Alison Synder ist mir ein Begriff. Kerstin B. kannte ich nicht . 

Heute haben mich die Autofahrer in Ruhe gelassen; ich sie auch  . 
Übrigens: Die KTM Trikots in Ebay, von denen ich erzählt habe, sind MEINE  . 

Also dann, gutes nächtle allerseits, *kedi*


----------



## karsten13 (10. Juni 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *Heute* ist Etappenort *Erbach im Odenwald *(was würde ich sogern da jetzt mit dem Renner oder Mounty hinfahren  )



 



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Kasten und Claudy waren heute in Erbach. Mal gespannt wo Bilder und der Bericht auftaucht. Hm - besser nicht, sonst muß ich gleich wieder



  

Erbach ..., Bilder ...

Gibt's am Donnerstag wieder 'ne Rush Hour? Wäre für mich die letzte Gelegenheit vor meinem Urlaub  

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Andreas (11. Juni 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Und was mir noch aufgefallen ist. Glückwunsch *@[email protected] *zum zehnjährigen bestehen Deiner Hompage http://mtb-rhein-main.de/



Danke Danke, 
einem der treuen Besucher.

Zur Transgermany:
Dann ist das wohl die Kerstin vom Team Lady'S Craftakt? Die beiden halten sich gut auf Platz 7. Beachtliche Leistung


----------



## Google (11. Juni 2007)

MoÄ±n moÄ±n Ihr Baeren 

Letzte sonnÄ±ge GrÃ¼sse aus der TÃ¼rkeÄ± vom Google. BeÄ± den von Euch gefahrenen Touren der letzten Tage kann man ja nur neÄ±dÄ±sch werden  BeÄ± mÄ±r Ä±st entgÃ¼ltÄ±g dÄ±e Luft raus mÄ±t BÄ±ken Ä±n der TÃ¼rkeÄ±. Hab nÄ±x neues gefunden und hab keÄ±n Bock mehr, gleÄ±ch nach eÄ±n paar MÄ±nuten Ä±rgendeÄ±ne Rampe hoch zu bÃ¼geln. So langsam vermÄ±sse Ä±ch den MaÄ±n und dÄ±e schÃ¶nen TraÄ±ls Ä±m Spessart  

Ich konzentrÄ±ere mÄ±ch nun voll auf SonnenscheÄ±n....und eÄ±n bÄ±sserl schlecht wÄ±rds mÄ±r schon wenn Ä±ch an dÄ±e Odenwaldtour am kommenden Samstag mÄ±t _KedÄ±_ und _ErdÄ±01_ denke. BÄ±tte nehmt RÃ¼cksÄ±cht auf _Euren_ Google_hupf_  

Andreas, was macht der HeÄ±lungsverlauf  DeÄ±ner OP ? BÄ±ste am Samstag dabeÄ± ?

Ich wÃ¼nsch Euch allen eÄ±nen gelungenen StammtÄ±sch  

GrÃ¼sse Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (11. Juni 2007)

....hab  noch was vergessen: Hat jemand freÄ± am Donnerstag und Lust auf ne gemÃ¼tlÄ±che Grundlagenrunde am MaÄ±n lang ?

MaÄ±nrunde am Donnerstag

WÃ¼rd mÄ±ch freuen  

GrÃ¼sse Google


----------



## RedRum05 (11. Juni 2007)

Erst mal abwarten, wie das Wetter noch so die Woche wird... 
Kommt ja im Moment einiges runter und ich wollte heute eigentlich mal fahren. Naja, da ich am Mittwoch eh den JP mitlaufe, werd ich heute wohl mal ne Runde durchn Wald rennen  

Für morgen liegen schon alle Trikots bereit.


----------



## Erdi01 (11. Juni 2007)

*@Bad [email protected]* für heute melde ich mich mal *komplett* ab. wir sehen uns morgen ...

*@[email protected]* Freut mich mit den Trikos, wann ist Modenschau  Ich konnt auch nix gegen tun, ich habe so ein kleines Progi laufen, dass ersteigert mir einfach Dinge ob ich's will oder nicht. Gestern war's ne Carbon Sattelstütze  

*@Karsten, [email protected]* Hätte gedacht, dass da mehr los ist. Aber heute morgen sind's alle arme Schweine, die da starten müssen. Und dake @Claudy oder Anke  für die Aufklärung.

*@[email protected]* Mach Dir mal keine Sorgen, wir werden schon aus den Schuhen gefahren wie wir's brauchen ... also von Kedi mein ich, is klar nee  

Und was sind das für Startzeiten am Donnertag  

Ach so, fast vergessen *@[email protected]* am Donnertag *ABEND* wird's ne *RushHour* geben. Bei entsprechendem Wetter ...

Muß jetzt weiter ...

CU


----------



## mischuwi (12. Juni 2007)

Moin ihr Eisbären !

Ihr könnt euch ja garnicht vorstellen, was euch letztes Wochenende an der Burg Hohefels entgangen ist ! Das war ja soooooo absolut endg**l !!! Für nächstes Jahr kann ich eine Teilnahme nur dringend empfehlen !


----------



## Sakir (12. Juni 2007)

mischuwi schrieb:


> Für nächstes Jahr kann ich eine Teilnahme nur dringend empfehlen !


glaub uns, wir hätten zu gerne Teilgenommen..... 

kommendes Jahr wird es anders gemacht und dann wird es auch wieder klappen, versprochen


----------



## Andreas (12. Juni 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Andreas, was macht der HeÄ±lungsverlauf  DeÄ±ner OP ? BÄ±ste am Samstag dabeÄ± ?



Danke der Nachfrage. Es ist alles wieder ok. Samstag bin ich aber nicht dabei, weil ich einiges erledigen muss. Die Wetteraussichten sind ja auch nicht so gut.


----------



## Erdi01 (12. Juni 2007)

*noch sechs stunden *


----------



## Deleted 37613 (12. Juni 2007)

Ich muss nochmal zum Kunde und kann deshalb heute Abend nicht zu euch stoßen


----------



## Erdi01 (13. Juni 2007)

Moin Ihr Bären,

haben alle wieder gut in Ihr Höhlen zurückgefunden 



Mir hatt's gefallen. Ich gebe mal 

 brauchen ja noch ein bissler Luft nach oben ...

GN8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fohns (13. Juni 2007)

Fohnsin und Fohns sagen danke besonders an OrgaErdi. wenn wir auch "früh" (für uns wars eigentlich spät...) gegangen sind, es war ein sehr schöner abend bei Euch.
immer mal gerne wieder!

viele grüße, bis spätestens 23.06. zum OdenwaldX,
fohns.


----------



## Teddy24 (13. Juni 2007)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

war wirklich schön gestern  Da ist doch 'ne andere Unterhaltung möglich als auf zwei Rädern - womöglich noch bergauf   Und man erkennt sich gegenseitig!! Mal ohne Brillen und Helm    !! Wie heißt es immer so schön "to be continued"  

Bis bald


----------



## Cloudy22 (13. Juni 2007)

mir hat es auch gut gefallen gestern abend. jetzt habe ich wenigstens auch gesichter vor augen wenn ich eure beiträge im forum lese. hat mich gefreut euch alle getroffen zu haben.

allen einen schönen tag!
cloudy


----------



## Sakir (13. Juni 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> haben alle wieder gut in Ihr Höhlen zurückgefunden


na klar  

war schön zu sehen, wie sich der ein oder andere gewundert hat als ich auftauchte     
schade das es dann so schnell zu ende war, ich hätte noch sitzen können...


----------



## troll (13. Juni 2007)

habe heut mittag frei.... wollte mal ne kleinen runde drehen ab dietzenbach... so von 1500 bis 1800  ...schon klar das ist ne kurzfristige ansage ...wer mag kann sich gern anschließen ....gemütlich rollen.... kein rennen 


gruss


----------



## Miss Marple (13. Juni 2007)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels (ja der Frauenanteil war sehr hoch ), ich fand den Stammtisch gestern zwar schön aber durch die Länge der Tische nicht ganz gelungen. Leider waren Gespräche mit entfernter Sitzenden nicht möglich aber "man kennt jetzt wenigstens die Gesichter " wie Cloudy so schön schrieb . Erdi  mach dir deswegen aber keine Gedanken, das ist leider ein gaststättenspezifisches Problem, der Platz für den "großen, guten, alten Stammtisch" wurde meist überall zu Gunsten mehrer Sitzgelegenheiten für höchstens 4 Personen wegrationalisiert .
Danke auch noch mal an Jörg für die Trikotbeschaffung  .
Gruß Martina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (13. Juni 2007)

*@[email protected]* das ist nicht zu kurzfristig, das ist zu früh  

*@[email protected]* Wegen den Tischen habe ich auch nur 8 von 10 Punkten gegeben. Für den Frauenanteil gebe ich 15 von 10 Punkten   

Und da die Eisbären ja umherwandern, werden wir sehen was die nächste Lokation bietet. Das nächste Mal so in einem halben Jahr ...

*@[email protected]* Richtig, auch natürlich ofizell nochmal ein DANKE für das Druchführen der Trikotbestellung und natürlich auch nochmal ein offizielles Danke an die SPONSOREN  

CU


----------



## Andreas (13. Juni 2007)

Ich fand's gestern bis auf das schon erwähnte Tischproblem sehr nett. Erdi hat ein nettes Lokal ausgesucht. Wir waren aber auch wirklich ne Menge Leute. Schade dass das Wetter zum draussen sitzen zu unbeständig war, aber nach den nächsten Rush Hours geht das bestimmt besser.  

Von mir auch noch mal vielen Dank an die Trikot-Sponsoren und an den RedRum für die Organisation.  

@Erdi: Ich hoffe Du bist nicht auch so wie ich mit Deinen 192 PS durch die Blitzanlage gerauscht.


----------



## RedRum05 (13. Juni 2007)

War wirklich nett gestern Abend ne Unterhaltung mit allen wäre wohl nur möglich gewesen, wenn man alle 15 min einen Platz weiter geruscht wäre 

Ich danke natürlich als "Organisator" der Trikots vor allem den Sponsoren, dass die da so super mitgespielt haben. Ist wirklich alles super gelaufen und bis auf ein falsch bedrucktes Trikot gabe es keine Probleme.


----------



## KillerN (13. Juni 2007)

Andreas schrieb:


> @Erdi: Ich hoffe Du bist nicht auch so wie ich mit Deinen 192 PS durch die Blitzanlage gerauscht.



Jetzt musst du aber noch schreiben, bei wieviel sie dich erwischt haben  

Von mir auch ein danke an die Sponsoren !

@troll 15:30 Uhr würde bei mir klappen, ich schick dir mal eine PM

Gruß
Jens


----------



## Erdi01 (13. Juni 2007)

Andreas schrieb:


> @Erdi: Ich hoffe Du bist nicht auch so wie ich mit Deinen 192 PS durch die Blitzanlage gerauscht.


Ähhh - mach mir keine Angst  Ich hoffe Du meinst "nur" den Festen in Mühlheim. ich kenn alle "Festen" hier in der Region  

Wegen *RushHour* morgen mache ich mir diemal nicht die Mühe eines LMB's. Wer fahren möchte möge das hier bitte posten und dann wird man sehen, was wettermäßig möglich ist ...

Das Wetter läd mich *jetzt* zum fahren ein ... und deswegen bin ich jetzt weg.

CU


----------



## karsten13 (13. Juni 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Wer fahren möchte möge das hier bitte posten und dann wird man sehen, was wettermäßig möglich ist ...



post ...  
... nachdem ich gerade den 8er  aus dem VR rauszentriert habe.
Zuviel quatschen ist halt Schei$$e, bin gestern meinem Vordermann ins Hinterrad - zum Glück sonst nix passiert.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Kedi (13. Juni 2007)

*@Erdi01,*

wäre an einer *RushHour* interessiert .... RR oder MTB?? Treffpunkt Kreishaus?

Bis morgen dann, *kedi*


----------



## Erdi01 (13. Juni 2007)

ich seh schon, wieder nix mit gemütlichem Donnertag auf der Couch  



Kedi schrieb:


> *
> wäre an einer RushHour interessiert .... RR oder MTB?? Treffpunkt Kreishaus?
> kedi*


*

Du darfst Dich entscheiden, entweder ...

... mit dem Mounty nochmal an dem kleinen rüppigen Stück Steinbachtal versuchen.

... mit dem Renner eine Runde drehen. Würden wir vor Ort dann absprechen wo lang.

Treffpunkt bei Beidem: Kreiselhäusschen 19 Uhr

Karsten wird's egal sein wo er fährt, Hauptsache fahren  

Ich lausche Dir ...*


----------



## karsten13 (13. Juni 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Karsten wird's egal sein wo er fährt, Hauptsache fahren



das Tempo ist mir morgen nicht egal, ich "darf" wirklich nur Grundlage fahren, auch wenn's keinen Spass macht ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Kedi (14. Juni 2007)

*Guten Morgen allerseits*

*@Erdi01 *und *@karsten13,*
alles klar, 19:00 Uhr am KreiselhÃ¤uschen. 
WÃ¼rde gerne mit dem Renner  fahren, aber mal schauen, was das Wetter gegen 18:00 Uhr so hergibt. 
Falls es pisst, fahre ich lieber MTB ...

*@BlackTrek,*
habe das Angebot von Pinarello in der Tour-Ausgabe 1/2007 gefunden: http://www.zweirad-stadler.de/Fahrrad_Motorrad_Zubehoer/fahrrad.php?VID=11817979436x1OtElvADbs40JK&naviid=130

Und jetzt muss ich schlucken  : Statt meinen angesagten 1.222 â¬ kostet er 2.222 â¬.
WÃ¼rdest du heute auch mitfahren  ?

Bis dann, *kedi*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackTrek (14. Juni 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> Und jetzt muss ich schlucken  : Statt meinen angesagten 1.222  kostet er 2.222 .


Weiter unten gibts das Galileo noch mit Ultregra für 1650.-. 



Kedi schrieb:


> Würdest du heute auch mitfahren  ?


Würde schon, kann aber nicht  . Have fun!


----------



## Erdi01 (14. Juni 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> *
> alles klar, 19:00 Uhr am Kreiselhäuschen.
> Würde gerne mit dem Renner  fahren, aber mal schauen, was das Wetter gegen 18:00 Uhr so hergibt.
> Falls es pisst, fahre ich lieber MTB ...
> ...


*
OK. Dann poste ob und mit was Du Dich auf den Weg machst. Bis dann ...

CU

P.S. und noch weiter unten gibt's ein Six13  . Aber die Pinas haben was. Also die mit den welligen Streben *


----------



## Google (14. Juni 2007)

Hallo allerseits

ich habe schon die ersten Mainkilometer hinter mir, hat wieder richtig Spass gemacht  Vor allem auf einem mir genehmen Rad. Ist echt Gold wert. Nach der Urlaubsgurke ein völlig neues Gefühl.....  Ausserdem weiß ich es jetzt zu schätzen auch mal  unendliche Kilometer ohne Steigungen fahren zu können im Gegensatz zu den Rampen, die auf meiner Urlaubsstrecke schön verteilt waren. Auch die Eisverzehrmöglichkeiten entlang der Strecke sind nicht zu verachten  

@Kedi, [email protected] Das Wetter für Samstag sieht meines Erachtens eigentlich recht passabel aus. Ich denke man kann es riskieren. Was meint Ihr ? Seid Ihr auch flexibel  und könntet auf Sonntag ausweichen falls das Wetter uns einen Strich durch die Rechnung macht ? Ich freue mich schon  

Den heutigen Fahrern wünsche ich viel Glück beim Wetter.....Soll ja wieder rumpeln. 

Wer von Euch braucht eigentlich einen Pinarellorenner ???

Grüße

Google


----------



## Kedi (14. Juni 2007)

*@Erdi01 *und *@karsten13,*
aus der RushHour wird wohl leider nichts ...  ... in Mühlheim pisst und rumpelt es  . Wenn es sich hier einigermaßen beruhigt, fahr ich vielleicht noch eine kurze Runde ... mal schauen. 

Ciao, *kedi*


----------



## karsten13 (14. Juni 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> aus der RushHour wird wohl leider nichts ...  ... in Mühlheim pisst und rumpelt es  . Wenn es sich hier einigermaßen beruhigt, fahr ich vielleicht noch eine kurze Runde ... mal schauen.



hier ist es zwar wieder trocken, doch beim Blick auf's Regenradar ist Nachschlag garantiert ...  


Dann regeneriere ich halt  

Bin dann frühestens wieder am 28.06. dabei,

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Erdi01 (14. Juni 2007)

OK, dann lassen wir's ausfallen. Hier in Dtz. ist es (noch) trocken und ruhig.

*@[email protected]* Na dann viel Spaß und bis bald.

*@[email protected]* hoffentlich bis Samstag oder wegen mir auch Sonntag  

Ich überlege noch ob ich auf's Rad steige oder nicht, mal das Regenradar checken


----------



## RedRum05 (14. Juni 2007)

@Andreas... wie lief es bei dir gestern beim JP? 
Stimmung fand ich schon klasse, aber mir war es schon fast zu voll. Ich bin direkt auf Gehsteig und Hotelgärten ausgewischen. Zeit war zwar nicht die angepeilte, aber für die Masse an Leuten ganz ok. 

Bei dem Wetter weiß man ja wirklich nicht, ob man Fahren soll, oder es doch lieber lässt


----------



## Erdi01 (14. Juni 2007)

Google schrieb:


> @Kedi, [email protected] Das Wetter für Samstag sieht meines Erachtens eigentlich recht passabel aus. Ich denke man kann es riskieren. Was meint Ihr ? Seid Ihr auch flexibel  und könntet auf Sonntag ausweichen falls das Wetter uns einen Strich durch die Rechnung macht ? Ich freue mich schon
> 
> Den heutigen Fahrern wünsche ich viel Glück beim Wetter.....Soll ja wieder rumpeln.
> Google


keine Ahnung was das Wetter am WE macht. Alle Wetterserver sagen was anderes. Das ist wie Kaffeesatzlesen. Ich könnt auch am Sonntag.

Ich weis nur, dass es im Moment pisst ohne Ende und ich froh bin nicht mehr raus zu sein.

UND, hatt sich heute abend noch Jemand duschen lassen


----------



## karsten13 (14. Juni 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ich weis nur, dass es im Moment pisst ohne Ende und ich froh bin nicht mehr raus zu sein.
> 
> UND, hatt sich heute abend noch Jemand duschen lassen



 

Die Dusche war zwar heftig, aber nur kurz  
Allerdings habe ich schon wieder platt gefahren. Am Sonntag war's 'ne Scherbe, diesmal ein Nagel  

Sachsenhausen - Heusenstamm - Dietzenbach - NI - Stadion - Goldstein - Schwanheim - Main - Oberrad - Goetheturm - Sachsenhausen

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kedi (15. Juni 2007)

*@Erdi01 *und *@Google,*

Ob wir die RennerTour am Samstag oder Sonntag fahren, ist mir egal. 

Bin gestern ca. 19:00 h doch noch aufs MTB am Main, Mainflingen, Lange Schneise, Fasanerie ... gefahren. Ab und zu hat es doch noch gepisst, aber eine Dusche wurde es nicht .

Bis dann, muss wieder los, ciao, *kedi*


----------



## Andreas (15. Juni 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> @Andreas... wie lief es bei dir gestern beim JP?
> Stimmung fand ich schon klasse, aber mir war es schon fast zu voll. Ich bin direkt auf Gehsteig und Hotelgärten ausgewischen. Zeit war zwar nicht die angepeilte, aber für die Masse an Leuten ganz ok.



Bei mir lief es ganz gut. Wir sind ziemlich weit vorne gestartet (Richtzeit 20-25 min) und ich konnte fast ohne menschliche Hindernisse durchlaufen.  Mit meiner Zeit war ich auch zufrieden. Ich war zwar etwas von meiner Bestzeit (24 min) vom letzten Jahr entfernt, aber ich hatte gut Luft da die Temperatur genau richtig war. Die Stimmung an der Strecke fand ich auch wieder Klasse.


----------



## RedRum05 (15. Juni 2007)

Ich stand bei Richtzeit 35-40 min 
Wenn ich nächstes Jahr wieder mitlaufen sollte, was ich vor habe, werde ich auch versuchen unter die 25 zu kommen. Habe sie knapp verfehlt.


----------



## Google (15. Juni 2007)

Moin

Beim Bund, also  im jungen spritzigen Alter, noch Raucher, hab ich die 5000 Meter glaube ich unter 23 Minuten gelaufen. Das fand ich schon hart. Unser Hauptmann ist das in "18 nochwas" gelaufen  Aber so genau weiß ich dass nun auch wieder nicht mehr.... 

Ist ja schon fast 22 Jahre !!!her​
AAAaaaahhhrggggg

Schreck laß nach  


@Kedi, Erdi01@ Wettercom und Wetteronline sind gar nicht so schlecht in Ihrer Vorhersage für Morgen. Ein paar Tröpfchen würden mich nicht abhalten am Samstag zu starten. Ich werd sehen was sich ergibt 

Bis denne

Google


----------



## Andreas (15. Juni 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Ich stand bei Richtzeit 35-40 min
> Wenn ich nächstes Jahr wieder mitlaufen sollte, was ich vor habe, werde ich auch versuchen unter die 25 zu kommen. Habe sie knapp verfehlt.



Vielleicht findest Du Dich hier:

http://www.jpmccc-fotofinish.com/


----------



## Ippie (15. Juni 2007)

Moin zusammen,

bei 5000 m unter 23 Minuten finde ich nicht so hart. Bei der Spessartchallenge 2005 bin ich bei 10000 m 47 min und eppes gelaufen! Und ich bewege 90 kg bei 35 lenzen (2005).

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedRum05 (15. Juni 2007)

Problem in Frankfurt ist halt wirklich die Masse an Läufern und die Anzahl derer, die zum ersten mal überhaupt Laufen. Sieht man daran, dass jede Menge in normalen Sneaker kommen.

@Andreas.. ich hab mir gleich mal mein Foto angefordert, wobei ich eher schlecht zu erkennen bin.


----------



## Andreas (15. Juni 2007)

Ippie schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> bei 5000 m unter 23 Minuten finde ich nicht so hart. Bei der Spessartchallenge 2005 bin ich bei 10000 m 47 min und eppes gelaufen! Und ich bewege 90 kg bei 35 lenzen (2005).
> 
> Gruß



Es sind ja 5.6 km und wie RedRum schon sagt muss man ja zickzack um die langsamen Lauefer rumlaufen. 

Vielleicht hat jemand Lust von Euch am Ironman Night Run (28.6.) teilzunehmen? Staffellauf 3 Leute je 5 km am Main entlang. Bei diesem Lauf kann man wirklich laufen wie man will. Ich bin mal 21 min auf die 5 km gelaufen. 

Wir suchen noch zwei Leute fuer unser zweites Team. 

http://www.ironman.de/deutsch/nightrun2007/default.htm


----------



## Erdi01 (15. Juni 2007)

Google schrieb:


> @Kedi, Erdi01@ Wettercom und Wetteronline sind gar nicht so schlecht in Ihrer Vorhersage für Morgen. Ein paar Tröpfchen würden mich nicht abhalten am Samstag zu starten. Ich werd sehen was sich ergibt
> 
> Bis denne
> 
> Google


ich bevorzuge nach Möglichkeit auch den Samstag. Sonntag habe ich schon wieder was Anderes im Hinterkopf 

Und Ausnahmsweise bewege ich mein Renner auch mal im Regen, der ist (Ja ja, ich schäme mich ) noch versifft vom letzen Samstag.

Entscheidung fällt heute abend, nach Studium der Wetterserver ...


----------



## RedRum05 (15. Juni 2007)

Der MTB Thread entwickelt sich zum Läuferaustausch  
Hört sich soweit ganz intressant an mit dem Staffellauf. Ich kom so langsam auch wieder ins Laufen. Hat in letzter Zeit etwas die Motivation gefehlt. Läufst du am Sonntag in Urberach beim Volkslauf mit ?
Kenn ich noch andere aus deinem NightRun Team ?


----------



## Google (15. Juni 2007)

Ippie schrieb:


> bei 5000 m unter 23 Minuten finde ich nicht so hart. Bei der Spessartchallenge 2005 bin ich bei 10000 m 47 min und eppes gelaufen! Und ich bewege 90 kg bei 35 lenzen (2005).


Hmm... Keine Ahnung ob 23 Minuten wirklich stimmen. Auf alle Fälle war es für mich als damaliger Raucher ziemlich hart. Vor circa 10 Jahren, in meiner Blütezeit als Raucher, hatte ich bei einem Lungenfunktionstest noch 60 % Lungenfunktion. Man bin ich froh, dass ich von dem Kraut losgekommen bin  

@[email protected] Ja, Ja .....würd auch sooo gerne wieder laufen wenn ich nur könnte  Wäre bestimmt bei der einen oder anderen Veranstaltung dabei.

So, und jetzt schau ich mal in die Meldeliste zu Frammersbach wer alles mitfährt 

Sach mal Ippie, Du hast doch auch einen schönen Rennhobel ? Fährst Du den auch noch brav ?


----------



## Erdi01 (15. Juni 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Entscheidung fällt heute abend, nach Studium der Wetterserver ...



*@Kedi, [email protected]* Schlauer bin ich nicht. Da ist alles von Sonne, Regen, Bewölkt bis Gewitter angesagt  

Wider jeglicher Vernunft belassen wir's mal auf *Samstag* Einverstanden   oder wollt Ihr lieber Sonntag (der beständigere Tag) ...


----------



## Erdi01 (15. Juni 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Der MTB Thread entwickelt sich zum Läuferaustausch
> ?



*UND* zum Renner Thread  

Selber schuld, wenn sich die Mounty's *hier* nix zu sagen haben  

CU


----------



## Kedi (15. Juni 2007)

*@Erdi01* und *@Google,*

habe die Wetterprognosen diesmal genauer beobachtet: Samstag durchwachsen  , Sonntag beständiger  ...
Tendiere eher zu Sonntag. Auch wegen den  ... Autofahreren ...  
Wenn ihr lieber morgen fahren wollt, bin ich auch dabei.

Ciao, *kedi*


----------



## Erdi01 (15. Juni 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> *@Erdi01* und *@Google,*
> 
> habe die Wetterprognosen diesmal genauer beobachtet: Samstag durchwachsen  , Sonntag beständiger  ...
> Tendiere eher zu Sonntag. Auch wegen den  ... Autofahreren ...
> ...



das wollte ich hören 2:1 Dein Wunsch ist mir Befehl --> *SONNTAG* !!!

Und was machen wir jetzt morgen ...



Kedi schrieb:


> noch aufs MTB am Main, Mainflingen, Lange Schneise, Fasanerie ... gefahren. *kedi*



... die Runde gemütlich um Mittag/Nachmittag würde mir auch mal wieder gefallen ... Autofahrerfrei  Gern auch weitere Mitroller ...


----------



## Google (15. Juni 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *UND* Selber schuld, wenn sich die Mounty's *hier* nix zu sagen haben


Ach watt  Wir fahren halt beides  


*Kedi, Erdi01, *dann kann ich morgen ausschlafen. Und am Sonntag lasse mer dann die Wutz raus  Aber bitte bändigt Euch ein bisserl   Seit 3 Wochen ist das dann mal wieder ne längere Tour für mich. Bin gespannt, wie mir das bekommt.

Ciaoooo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kedi (15. Juni 2007)

*@Erdi01,*

alles klar  . Hoffentlich ist *Google* damit einverstanden  ... aber bestimmt  ... 
Morgen will ich auch fahren; vielleicht in die Wetterau, Spessart, keine Ahnung. Schlagt was vor. Werde morgen mittag gegen 11:00 h nochmal ins Forum schauen.

Jetzt ist Sense, wünsche allen ne gude nacht, *kedi*


----------



## Kedi (15. Juni 2007)

*Geil*
Google, wir werden dir ausreichend Windschatten bieten.


----------



## Google (15. Juni 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> *Geil!*


Ich fänds ausserdem geil, wenn Ihr zwei Euch schon mal morgen ein bisschen die Haxen abstrampelt. Ich nehm dann auch am Sonntag Rücksicht auf Euch  

Morgen fahr ich nix, da ist Familientag.

Guuds nächtle


----------



## Erdi01 (15. Juni 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> *Geil*
> Google, wir werden dir ausreichend Windschatten bieten.


kann nur mich mit meinen. Kedi und Windschatten ist ein Widerspruch in sich ...

... kleine Person gaaaanz weit vorn  

OK Kedi *13:00 Uhr Seligenstadt Fähre mit dem Mounty*, dann sehn wir weiter ... 

Und Schluß jetzt, die schreibfaulen *Eisbären* wieder genug unterhalten  

G8


----------



## Kedi (16. Juni 2007)

*@Erdi01,*

alles klar: 

13:00 Uhr
Seligenstädter Fähre 
mit MTB. 

Bis später, *kedi*


----------



## Erdi01 (16. Juni 2007)

*@Kedi*, bis denn ... beim Blick auf's Regenradar wird die neue Eisbären Wind- und Regenjacke sicherlich mal getestet  

Ist schon gut, dass wir die Rennerrunde auf morgen verschoben haben. Im ODW hätten wir jetzt schon die ersten ordentlichen Duschen hinter uns ...

Werd ab 12 nicht mehr online sein, wenn was ist -> Handy.

CU


----------



## Erdi01 (16. Juni 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Kedi*, bis denn ... beim Blick auf's Regenradar wird die neue Eisbären Wind- und Regenjacke sicherlich mal getestet
> CU


also ein Regenschauer hält sie ab, aber bei einem Wolkenbruch den ich bis zum Treffpunkt Seligenstadt schon abbekommen habe  ist sie dann doch überfordert. Naja war ja warm und man trocknet wieder und sind dann von allem etwas gefahren.

Und es hatt sich mal wieder bewahrheitet man liegt dann auf der Nase wenn man am wenigsten mit rechnet  Egal, wird's morgen auf dem Renner halt ein wenig ungemütlicher. Bis morsche ...


----------



## Kedi (16. Juni 2007)

*@Erdi01,*

bis morgen sind die Wunden verheilt    und Google wird mit seinem Windschatten ausreichend Gemütlichkeit bieten, oder  . 
Kam versifft   an, hab mein KTM  erst gewaschen und anschließend mich. 

Ach ja, hab an den Einstellungen rumgefummelt - PNs müssten wieder funktioniern. 

Ein gutes nächtle, bis morgen, *kedi*


----------



## Erdi01 (17. Juni 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> *@Erdi01,*
> Kam versifft   an, hab mein KTM  erst gewaschen und anschließend mich.
> *kedi*


Die vorgehensweise kenne ich irgendwoher 

Wieviel KM haben wir eigentlich gemacht  Mein Tacho geht wieder, nachdem ich das Regenwasser aus dem Batteriefach rausgegossen habe  

OK, der Wolkenbruch von dem ich oben sprach war auch untertrieben. Das war eine Fahrt durch eine halbstündige Sintflut.

So mal Killer's *neuste Erungenschaft* auf der Eisbären HP testen wie das aussieht ---> ganz nett. Dann leg mir auch mal einen Blog an. Dann gibt's Tourfeedback zukünftig dort  

Und wer sich wundert, dass es bislang keine Bilder vom Stammtisch gibt. Da soll ein bewegtes Bild bald folgen. Das "*mtbteameisbaeren*" ist mittlerweile auch auf *YouTupe* bekannt  Nur passt mein Format bislang irgendwie nicht  

GN8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (17. Juni 2007)

*@Blacky, [email protected]* Thema Carbonrenner. Habe ich heute Kedi erzählt und versprochen, den *LINK* zu posten. Schaut Euch *Folge 65* an, da wird das *Kota KOM* vorgestellt  

Also für leicht (890g Rahmengewicht) bin ich ja schon zu haben, aber wenn ich mit dem Daumen das Oberrohr eindrücken kann  ...

... dann *können* Kalieber wie Google_hupf_, Sakir, Ippie und ich da gar nicht drauf  und Persönchen alla Kedi *dürfen* da gar nicht drauf, die sieht man ja nie mehr wieder 

Ne ... Spaß bei Seite, das ist mir nicht geheuer, da würde ich denken, das bricht unter mir zusammen  

*@Blacky,* würdest Du Dich da draufsetzen wollen


----------



## Google (17. Juni 2007)

Aua!....Autsch!...Ei mir tun alle Gräten weh: Der Nacken, die Schulter, der untere Rücken. Und die Oberschenkel brennen auch ein bisserl  

Kerle, kerle! Das wurd auch mal wieder Zeit ne richige Tour zu fahren. Das war die richtige Impfung für mich nach dem "ach so faulen Urlaub"

Ich bin zufrieden mit mir! Ich hab zwar bei den Bergwertungen nicht punkten können aber als perfekter Windschattenlutscher habe ich meinem Namen wieder alle Ehre gemacht  

Soo...noch ein bisserl Biken die Woche, dann Frammersbach. Danach kommt Ihr mir nicht mehr so leicht davon  

Danke für die _Googleextratour_ weil ich nächste Woch ja nicht beim X dabei sein kann  

Grüße

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (17. Juni 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Danke für die _Googleextratour_ weil ich nächste Woch ja nicht beim X dabei sein kann
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Google


*Gern geschehen und ich hoffe meine Tourauswahl hatt den Mitfahrer gefallen  
*
Werd später noch ein Tourfeedback geben. Ab heute immer im Blog auf unserer HP. Werd es dann verlinken. Bilder inklusiv  

Jetzt ist es ja kein Geheimnis mehr, wie war die Eisbären Taunusrunde - erzählt - hier oder im Blog  

F1 hatt begonnen  Muß guggen gehen ...


----------



## Kedi (17. Juni 2007)

*@Erdi01* und *@Google,*

geduscht, gegessen und jetzt lege ich für eine Stunde meine Beine hoch. 
War eine klasse Tour! Danke, Erdi01     ! 

Ja, ja, ja .... und hier noch die Daten:
gestirge MTB-Tour: 93 km
heutige Renner-Tour: 186 km

Auf eine gute Regneration, ciao, *kedi*


----------



## Erdi01 (18. Juni 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> *@Erdi01* und *@Google,*
> Ja, ja, ja .... und hier noch die Daten:
> gestirge MTB-Tour: 93 km
> heutige Renner-Tour: 186 km
> *kedi*


Na dann war das auch in etwa meine WE-Ausbeute. Bei der Rennerrunde war für mich aber schon bei 170KM Schluß. Die Tour selber hatte ca. 150 KM. Ich habe noch 20 KM Begleitservice angehängt  Die HM Vorgabe haben wir locker. Mein Ciclo spuckt 1710 aus  *

@Kedi*, Deine Leistungsfähigkeit ist enorm  Hoffentlich haste Dich wenigsten gequält  

*Hier* habe ich Dir mal den direktesten Weg Mühlheim-Dtz-17 KM hinterlegt. Probiers aus, sind jedenfalls ein paar KM weniger, aber durch die Städte.

Von der Tour "geblogt" wird heut nix mehr, folgt die Tage samt Bildern.

*Dafür habe ich dank Unterstützung von KillerN nun das am Start*  






GN8


----------



## KillerN (18. Juni 2007)

Das Video hat eine gute Quali  

Bin heute bis kurz vor Miltenberg gefahren und habe einen entsprechenden Blog geschrieben. Muss mal schauen, wie man es macht, dass der Text um die Bilder herrum läuft, und die Pics net so alleine dastehen   

Hoffentlich bleibt das Wetter mal so gut wie es heute war ! Würde gerne mehr unter der Woche fahren   Vielleicht findet sich ja noch der Ein oder Andere. 

Ok jetzt aber erstmal ins pennen gehen ...

Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kedi (18. Juni 2007)

*@Erdi01,*

und wie ich mich gequält habe   . Wenn's mal passt, flitzen wir mit den CityBikern - natürlich erst mal mit Gruppetto 2  - mit . Jetzt ist bis Mittwoch erst mal Pause angesagt. 
Danke für den Plan Mühlheim - Kreiselhäuschen  . Werde es beim nächsten Mal probieren. 

Also bis denne, schönen Tag noch allerseits, *kedi*


----------



## Andreas (18. Juni 2007)

Lupo, Miss Marple, Cloudy22 und ich hatten gestern bei bestem Bikewetter eine gemütliche Trailtour-Soft im Taunus. Es hat wirklich Spass gemacht. Danke Lupo für's guiden. Für die kurzen matschigen Passagen kannst Du ja nix. 

Einen Blog auf der Eisbären-Page wird's bestimmt nicht dazu geben. Sowas ist meiner Meinung nach eher etwas für Reise-, Rennberichte und Alpen- oder Odenwald-Xe.


----------



## Cloudy22 (18. Juni 2007)

so, jetzt ist mein erstes eisbaeren-trikot auch eingeweiht .

es hat wirklich sehr viel spass gemacht mit miss marple, lupo und andreas die taunustrailrunde zu fahren. DANKESCHOEN euch drei!!!


----------



## Miss Marple (18. Juni 2007)

Hallo Cloudy22 und Andreas, letztendlich fand ich die Tour mit euch doch auch sehr schön, aber "gemütlich" ist relativ  . Kombiniert mit meinem Plumps am "Roten Kreuz"   wars mal wieder für mich ein bischen viel, sodaß ich nach dem Duschen gleich ins Bett gefallen bin. Mein Schatz musste sich sein Abendessen daher leider selbst zubereiten  und wird daher bei der nächsten Tourenplanung hoffentlich gnädiger mit den Bergaufstrecken sein   

Gruß Martina


----------



## Google (18. Juni 2007)

Hallo allerseits

@[email protected] Kannste mir auch ein Blog einrichten ? Ich weiß aber nicht wie oft ich vom zeitlichen nutzen werde, würde mir aber gerne die Möglichkeit offen halten.  Wie krieg ich dann eigentlich noch die Bildchen dazu ?

Dank im Voraus

Zum Thema Tourdaten posten: Ich glaub bei unseren Daten traut sich kaum jemand zum Einstieg in den Thread. Obwohl die meisten hier doch gerne Rücksicht nehmen   

@Erdi01 und [email protected] Ich fänds echt klasse wenn Ihr mit dem Renner nach Frammersbach kommen würdet  Ich glaub spätestens so gegen 11:30 Uhr müßtet Ihr da sein wenn Ihr alle ins Ziel einfahren sehen wollt. Für den Grabig würd ich 10:00 Uhr empfehlen.

@[email protected] Ich finde Dich nicht auf der Meldeliste  


Grüße

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (19. Juni 2007)

*Wiiiillllmmmmaaaaa * 

ist heute bei mir eingezogen. Jetzt muß ich mich heute Nacht mit Ihr vergnügen


----------



## BlackTrek (19. Juni 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Blacky,* würdest Du Dich da draufsetzen wollen


Ja klar. Nur dass das wieder so eine Poser-Maschine mit Sichtcarbon ist würde mich sehr stören...

Würdest Du Dich in so ein Flugzeug setzen?







(Vielleicht etwas schwer zu erkennen: es handelt sich um den Belastungstests einer Flugzeugtragfläche eines Verkehrsflugzeugs)

BTW kedi kann ja mal zum Spass bei ihrem blauen Flitzer versuchen, das Unterrohr in der Mitte kräftig zusammenzudrücken, da spürt man auch leichten Flex. Aber Vorsicht, Alu verformt sich (im Ggs zu Carbon) gerne plastisch...


----------



## Erdi01 (19. Juni 2007)

*@[email protected]* wie ich nach Frammersbach mit dem Renner komme, weis ich. Die möglichen KM/HM Daten kenne ich jetzt auch. Wenn's sein muß stelle ich damit die Framerbachmaradaten locker in den Schatten  

Aber ob ich da nach dem ODW-X des Vortages Lust drauf habe weis ich noch nicht. Und überhaupt, Wetter abwarten. Wenn's nötig werden sollte verschieb auch den ODW-X wieder auf Sonntag  

Und jetzt erstmal ...

*It's Rush Hour*

===========================================================

diemal mit den Mounty's X und Q durch die Wälder des Kreises. Wohin genau
ist egal. Hauptsache es wird dunkel und *Wilma*  kommt zum Einsatz  

Ich bring Mitfahrer/-innen bis vor die Haustür, wenn's zu dunkel wird. 
Wilma wird's schon mitmachen.

===========================================================

GN8


----------



## Erdi01 (19. Juni 2007)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Ja klar. Nur dass das wieder so eine Poser-Maschine mit Sichtcarbon ist würde mich sehr stören...


Dir kann man auch nix recht machen  

Sonst ist das Kuota aber ganz schön. Mir gefällt's und in Wirklichkeit würde ich mich da auch draufsetzen, aber so ein Flex habe ich noch nie gesehen.

Meine Coladose (=umgangssprachlich Caad7) ist ja auch extrem dünnwandiges Alu. Da langt schon ein Umfaller für eine Beule und Sakir würde ich's auch nicht in die _Schraubstock_hände geben. Dann habe ich auch Kurven im Geröhr wo keine hingehören


----------



## Kedi (20. Juni 2007)

*@Erdi01 *und *@BlackTrek,*

Carbon/Alu hin oder her .... Biegung, Plastik, Verformung ....  
Wie dem auch sei: Ich fahr heute mit den Mühlheimer Rennern eine Runde durch die Wetterau. Hoffe, das Wetter hält sich. 
Ich schau mal, ob ich bei der *RushHour *dabei bin. Melde mich nochmal. 

Schönen Tag noch, *kedi*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (20. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

am Wochenende bin ich mit Claudi unterwegs (Midsommerparty) und kann nicht.

Wegen der Rush-Hour weiss ich noch nicht. Ich will erst mal das Wetter abwarten. Mein Bike
steht auch momentan nicht zu Hause.

Wer hat Lust sich naechstes Wochenende den IRONMAN anzuschauen? Wir koennten eine Tour zur Rad- und Schwimmstrecke machen. Ich glaube nicht dass ich wie letztes Jahr nochmal so frueh aufstehe um den Start an der Schwimmstrecke anzuschauen. 

@KillerN: Kann man im Eisbaeren-Fotoalbum auch einen Menupunkt "neue Bilder ansehen" einfuegen?
So wie "neuste Kommentare ansehen" ?


----------



## Erdi01 (20. Juni 2007)

*@[email protected]* Ja ja, mittlerweile kenn ich Dich. Dir ist's wurscht auf was Du alle platt fährst  Viel Spaß beim "plätten" heute abend und vllt bis morgen.

*@[email protected]* Ironman wäre ich dabei und bitte ohne Wolkenbruch wie letzes Jahr. Lorsch wollte ich auch letzes Jahr schon hin, hab den Termin aber verpennt. Also wäre ich da auch dabei. Mach doch mal LMB's damit ich dran denk  

Mittag rum, muß wieder los ...


----------



## Erdi01 (21. Juni 2007)

Nun ist die erste Seite meines _Schreib_*blogs* gefüllt mit dem Bericht der *Odenwald-Tour* vom letztem Samstag.

Ich finde die Idee gut, auch wenn ich die Meinung von Andreas teile, dass dort nicht jede kleine Ausfahrt eintragen werden muß. 

Trotzdem wünsch ich mir mehr dort zu lesen. Seih es eigene Berichte oder auch nur Komentare, Meinungen etc. zu vorhandenem.

*Macht mit*  Ein Account ist ja nicht nötig für Komentare - oder doch Killer


----------



## Andreas (21. Juni 2007)

Das ist ja ein Sommeranfang  

@Erdi: So eine heftige Tour kann man auch schon mal dokumentieren. Im Blog sehe ich auch den Vorteil dass ein schöner Bericht nicht in den unendlichen Weiten dieses Threads verschwindet.


----------



## Andreas (21. Juni 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@[email protected]* Ironman wäre ich dabei und bitte ohne Wolkenbruch wie letzes Jahr. Lorsch wollte ich auch letzes Jahr schon hin, hab den Termin aber verpennt. Also wäre ich da auch dabei. Mach doch mal LMB's damit ich dran denk
> 
> Mittag rum, muß wieder los ...



Der erste LMB Eintrag zur IRONMAN Zuschauer Tour steht. über die Uhrzeit und die genaue Strecke können wir ja noch mal verhandeln.

Wegen Lorsch (Rennrad Grand Prix am 2.8.) wird es Mitte Juli einen LMB Eintrag geben. Vorraussichtlich ab Darmstadt (19-23 h). Da kann Erdi seine Wilma auspacken


----------



## KillerN (21. Juni 2007)

@Google Frammersbach ist mir mit 45â¬ StartgebÃ¼hr + An&Abfahrt (bei den Sprittpreisen)  einfach zu teuer fÃ¼r 2,5 Stunden SpaÃ.
Den Blog richte ich dir gleich ein.

@Erdi Kommentare kann jeder ohne sich anzumelden abliefern.

@Andreas ich schau mal ob sich so ein "neuste Bilder" Button erstellen lÃ¤sst 

GrÃ¼Ãe
Jens


----------



## troll (21. Juni 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> @Google Frammersbach ist mir mit 45 Startgebühr + An&Abfahrt (bei den Sprittpreisen)  einfach zu teuer für 2,5 Stunden Spaß.
> Den Blog richte ich dir gleich ein.
> 
> Jens



es gibt auch eine 120 km runde ...da gibts mehr fürs geld )


@ erdi01  ....habe mich bei der samstag runde eingetragen 
kann aber sein das ich es wegen alkoholmissbrauchs nicht schaffe ....chance ist so 50 :50 


gruss


----------



## KillerN (21. Juni 2007)

troll schrieb:


> es gibt auch eine 120 km runde ...da gibts mehr fürs geld )



Das stimmt wohl, aber die Strecke in einem Rennen fahren, überlebe ich nicht


----------



## puls190 (21. Juni 2007)

Hallo Eisbären nach langer Auszeit melde ich mich mal wieder.

Der Grund für meine lange Bikepause war der sehr schwierge Start der kleinen Minipiratin doch nun ist Julina gesund und munter bei uns zu hause angekommen.

Ich bin lange Zeit kein Rad mehr gefahren und beginne nun langsam wieder  damit, am Sonntag war ich im Spessart unterwegs im Jakobstahl 40 km und 700 hm http://www.spessart-biker.de/tour4/1.htm danach war ich total platt da auch mein Gewicht Rekordhöhe erreicht hat.

Fals hier mal wieder eine kleine Runde ansteht bin ich natürlich dabei aber zur Zeit fahrt ihr ja nur Megarunden da wird mir nur noch Angst und Bange.
Ich muss jetz erstmal Gewicht machen und in  Form kommen.

Ciao euer Puls190(ü100)

Ps: euer Link zur Eisbärseite funktioniert nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kedi (21. Juni 2007)

*@Erdi01,*

ne, ne, bei dem Wetter wird kein Reifen aus dem Zimmer geschoben. Da draußen ist Donnerwetter   angesagt ... Kene Böcke. RushHour müsstest du vielleicht in *RainHour* umbenennen  . 
Statt mit den Rennern bin ich gestern bei der Hitze doch lieber in die Wälder und zum laaannngeeen Eeeeeelennd. Dachte, dass die Autofahrer bei dem Wetter ganz hitzig  darauf sind.

Finde den Bericht Odenwald-Tour ; musste an einigen Stellen  . Bin auf Samstag gespannt. 

Bis denn, *kedi*


----------



## BlackTrek (21. Juni 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> @Google Frammersbach ist mir mit 45 Startgebühr + An&Abfahrt (bei den Sprittpreisen)  einfach zu teuer für 2,5 Stunden Spaß.



2,5h????

Ich bin froh, wenn ich unter vier bleibe  

Viele Grüsse aus Amsterdam (leider Business-Trip)

@Puls190: Willkommen zurück und Mast- und Schotbruch für den Mini-Pirat!


----------



## Erdi01 (21. Juni 2007)

Tja, ich bin online, d.h. ich habe die *RushHour* RainHour sein lassen und es gemächlich angehen lassen. Hier hatt aber zwischenzeitlich die Sonne gescheint, aber für Wilma ist es eh noch zu hell am längsten Tag des Jahres. Ab morgen werden die Tage wieder kürzer, das freut Wilma  Vllt starte ich nochmal gegen 21 Uhr  

*@[email protected]* bin angemeldet  Und Lorsch ist ja wirklich spät  

*@Troll*@ die Chance steht auch 50:50 ob der X wettermäßig überhaupt stattfindet   

*@[email protected]* Schön von Dir zu hören. Na da kann man nur noch gratulieren und Euch alles Gute wünschen und ich habe vollstes Verständnis, dass jetzt andere Räder im Vordergrund stehen. 

Es gibt auch Cannondale Kinderfahradanhänger


----------



## KillerN (21. Juni 2007)

Ich dachte schon der Puls ist einem Experiment zum Opfer gefallen und wieder ein Baby  

Ich würde auch erstmal ein paar Runden alleine drehen um wieder den Körper an die Belastung zu gewöhnen. Wenns wieder trockener wird fahr ich auch wieder, jetzt mach ich erstmal paar Tage pause und putz mal ordentlich das Bike  



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Cannondale Kinderfahradanhänger



LOL ! War ja klar  

Grüße
Jens


----------



## fohns (21. Juni 2007)

Herzlich willkommen, Piratin Julina!
bist gut aufgehoben hier  
Dir und Deinen eltern natürlich beste wünsche!!

@samstagsrennertour
leuteleuteleute....  
immer wenn der fohns den OdenwaldX eisbären will, wirds wetter schlecht..
kann man da was ändern...?
vielleicht sollen wir die tour dem petrus verheimlichen und einfach geheim starten


----------



## Erdi01 (21. Juni 2007)

HM ... alles hockt anscheihnend vor den 

 statt auf dem Bike ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (21. Juni 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> HM ... alles hockt anscheihnend vor den
> 
> statt auf dem Bike ...


So schauts aus   

@[email protected] Na ja...wenn das X ausfällt, kann ich vielleicht doch mitfahren  Ich gönns Euch aber  

@[email protected] Von mir auch die besten Glückwünsche an die stolzen Eltern  Du solltest ab jetzt wieder mehr biken....obwohl....Deutschland braucht noch mehr Kinder  

@[email protected] Wir sind wohl mit JSchmitt die einzigen Teilnehmer in Frammersbach. Am wenigsten habe ich Lust zum frühen Aufstehen  Auf den Schlamm freu ich mich sogar ein bisserl. Was ist nur los mit mir 

Grüße

Google


----------



## puls190 (21. Juni 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> HM ... alles hockt anscheihnend vor den
> 
> statt auf dem Bike ...




nö ich war auf einer kleinen Runde Erdis frühere Feierabendrunde wenn ich nicht irre über Stockstadt und Seligenstadt.

ich muß doch fahren fahren


----------



## Lupo (21. Juni 2007)

hi puls,

auch von mir herzlichen glückwunsch und alles gute für die kleine piratin 

und das mit den u90 kommt auch bald wieder


----------



## Kedi (22. Juni 2007)

fohns schrieb:


> @samstagsrennertour
> vielleicht sollen wir die tour dem petrus verheimlichen und einfach geheim starten



Ja, du sagst es, fohns: Es soll unbeständig werden und ab und zu pissen  . Hoffentlich ist Petrus mit uns gnädig  . 

Ein Tip am Rande  : http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=284872

Schönen Tag noch allerseits, *kedi*


----------



## fohns (22. Juni 2007)

tjaja....
hoffen und hoffen.

@google
ich würds Dir ja gönnen.
aber auch endlich selbst fahren


----------



## Erdi01 (22. Juni 2007)

*@[email protected]* noch habe ich keinen Wetterserver gefunden, der mich dazu verleitet morgen zu starten. Sonntag könnte wieder der bessere Tag zu werden. Wer käme auch am Sonntag mit oder wie ist Eure Meinung zum Wetter


----------



## fohns (22. Juni 2007)

morgen macht wirklich wenig sinn.
sonntag geht bei mir nicht.

um eine woche verschieben??
samstag, 30.06.?

Google würde da bestimmt auch mitfahrn. oder, Fränk?


----------



## Google (22. Juni 2007)

fohns schrieb:


> um eine woche verschieben??
> samstag, 30.06.?
> 
> Google würde da bestimmt auch mitfahrn. oder, Fränk?


Also wenn Ihr verschieben müßt, dann geht bei mir nur der 01.07.2007. Freunde von uns ziehen nach Irland. Es ist der letzte Termin bevor sie Deutschland verlassen  

Die Mehrheit wirds entscheiden........Ach nee  Der Erdi01 muß ja auf alle Fälle dabei sein  

Grüße

Google


----------



## Kedi (22. Juni 2007)

*@Odenwald-Xser,*

sieht verdammt schlecht   aus für morgen. 
1. Ihr wisst ja: Sonntag ist für mich auch kein Problem   . 
Obwohl  : Wäre auch gerne mit dem RR nach Frammersbach gefahren, aber auf zwei Hochzeiten kann  man leider nicht gleichzeitig tanzen. 
2. Ihr wisst ja: Nächste Woche ist für mich auch kein Problem     .

Bis denne, ciao, *kedi*


----------



## fohns (22. Juni 2007)

Erdi?
sach mal an.
01.07. ist auch gut.

ich bin für morgen draußen und melde mich hiermit ab.

viele grüße
fohns.
ganz traurig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (22. Juni 2007)

wie man's macht ist's eh verkehrt aber für einen *ODW-X* muß das Wetter schon passen und deshalb ist er für dieses Wochenende *abgesagt*  

Morgen Vormittag werde ich dann mit Bohrmaschine im Keller verschwinden um mein Bastelraum mal zu vollenden. *Wer Richtung Nachmittag was fährt darf das ruhig mal posten.* Vllt ergiebt sich noch was.

Mein Interesse am *Frammersbachbesuch* hatt ich ja auch schon mal bekundet und könnte mir vorstellen mit Kedi und vllt weiteren dort *am Sonntag* hinzufahren. Lt. Wetterservern soll der Sonntag großteils trocken beiben. 

*Einen neuen Termin für den ODW-X lege ich noch nicht fest*, ich warte auf beständigeres Wetter und melde mich dann. 

Am* 01. Juli* werde ich mit Andreas und Claudy zum *IRONMAN* nach Frankfurt und in die Wetterau fahren. Wer das noch nicht live gesehen hatt sollte sich ruhig mal anschließen. Die Veranstalltung ist es wert  Zum auspowern bleibt ja noch der 30. ... mal sehen was uns dazu noch einfällt ...

Und im Moment schon wieder Sintflut in Dietzenbach


----------



## Google (22. Juni 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Mein Interesse am *Frammersbachbesuch* hatt ich ja auch schon mal bekundet und könnte mir vorstellen mit Kedi und vllt weiteren dort *am Sonntag* hinzufahren. Lt. Wetterservern soll der Sonntag großteils trocken beiben.


 Ja genau  Fahrt doch alle nach Frammersbach und besucht BlackTrek und mich  Das motiviert mich, bzw. würde mich dann dazu nötigen, auch tatsächlich bei der Schlammschlacht anzutreten  

Für Euch müßte es jedenfalls ein absolut geiles Event werden, wenn Ihr in der tosenden Menge, die total versauten Mountainbiker den Grabig hochquälen seht. 

Falls ich es bis dahin überlebt habe (wer weiß wann ich bei den Bodenverhältnissen überhaupt ankomme) und Ihr mich noch erkennen könnt (vielleicht sollt ich das Eisbärentrikot tragen ), werde ich schauspielerisch gekonnt versuchen Euch vorzumachen, dass mir das Event auch noch ganz viiiiel Spass macht und mich zu entspannten Gesichtszügen und einem herzlichem Lächeln zwingen.........

@[email protected] Auch wenn ich den nächsten verpassen würde, ist es dieses Jahr ja nicht der letzte  

Grüße

Google


----------



## Kedi (23. Juni 2007)

*@Erdi01 *und *@Odenwald-Xser,*
tja, ich schau aus dem Fenster: :kotz: 
Das wars dann mal wieder:  

Mal schauen, ob ich mich heute überhaupt raustraue.
Hab ja endlich nach 2 Wochen meine KTM-Trikots   von ebay erhalten. Das Mädel hat sich viel Zeit gelassen ..  .. wahrscheinlich konnte sie sich schwer davon trennen. Sorry, aber die sind jetzt mir  . Endlich!

Wegen Frammersbach: Wäre gerne dabei. 

Schöne Grüße, *kedi*


----------



## Erdi01 (23. Juni 2007)

Guten Morgen,

mal wieder Endzeitstimmung beim Wetter und bei mir   

*@[email protected]* da bin ich mal auf die KTM-Lady gespannt. Wenn ich EBucht les fällt mir auf, dass meine Carbonstütze noch nicht da ist. Auch 14 Tage her ...  

*Wegen Frammersbach: Treffpunkt: 9 Uhr auf der Limesbrücke*, ist die Brücke auf der wir den Autofahrer los wurden  Aber nur wenn's wirklich trocken ist, evtl. vorher nochmal kurz Handy.

*@Google, [email protected]* Ihr habt Handy's dabei. Damit man sich bei den Massen auch mal sieht  Ob's zeitlich für den Grabig langt weis ich nicht, aber noch früher starte ich nicht.


----------



## Google (23. Juni 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> mal wieder Endzeitstimmung beim Wetter und bei mir


Dito 


Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Google, [email protected]* Ihr habt Handy's dabei. Damit man sich bei den Massen auch mal sieht  Ob's zeitlich für den Grabig langt weis ich nicht, aber noch früher starte ich nicht.


Sorry aber die Verhältnisse sind mir zu heavy wenn ich schon wieder seh was es heute schüttet. Laut Wetterserver ist es heute in Frammersbach noch schlimmer  ICH FAHRE NICHT!! 

Mich bringt Morgen nichts ins Gelände. Da es aber die kommende Woche eher noch schlechter mit den Aussichten wird, werde ich Morgen vielleicht mal wieder dem Mainradweg zum "Bäck Drive" nach Miltenberg oder eine längere Rennerunde fahren

Grüße

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (23. Juni 2007)

Google schrieb:


> werde ich Morgen vielleicht mal wieder dem Mainradweg zum "Bäck Drive" nach Miltenberg oder eine längere Rennerunde fahren
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Google


 

dann komm doch als Zuschauer mit nach Frammersbach, dann fährste auch ne längere Runde Renner  

Bäck Drive wäre natürlich auch ne Überlegung wert. Könnt dann auch etwas später vom Startzeitpunkt sein. Vllt kommt da auch ne KTM-Lady mit und/oder ein paar Andere "Schlammfreifahrer"  

Mal sehen was hier über den Tag noch an Feedback kommt ...

CU


----------



## Erdi01 (23. Juni 2007)

.


----------



## Google (23. Juni 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> dann komm doch als Zuschauer mit nach Frammersbach, dann fährste auch ne längere Runde Renner
> 
> Bäck Drive wäre natürlich auch ne Überlegung wert. Könnt dann auch etwas später vom Startzeitpunkt sein. Vllt kommt da auch ne KTM-Lady mit und/oder ein paar Andere "Schlammfreifahrer"
> 
> ...


Hab ich mir auch überlegt als Zuschauer mitzukommen...Aber laut Wetterservern ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit hoch, dass es um 9:00 Uhr noch regnet. Da wirst Du Deinen Renner nicht einsauen wollen  10:30 Uhr Druckhaus, circa 11:00 Uhr Kilianusbrücke in Mainflingen wär doch bei einer evtl. Tour nach Miltenberg ne gute Zeit ? Ich würd dann noch einen LMB-Eintrag machen

Ich würd auch nach Frammersbach fahren. Bei späterer Startzeit wirds aber verdammt spät was im Hause "Fuchs" nicht so gut ankommt..

Mal schauen was der Rest sagt


----------



## bike69 (23. Juni 2007)

Guten Morgen Erdi,

verdammt schade, dass uns der Wettergott  nicht gut Freund ist  
Freue mich schon auf einen neuen Termin, an dem ich hoffentlich Zeit habe  

Wir sind auch am Überlegen, wass den am WE gehen könnte. Werde bei euch einfach mit lesen und bei Bedarf zu schlagen  

Wünsche euch ein schöne WE.



Erdi01 schrieb:


> wie man's macht ist's eh verkehrt aber für einen *ODW-X* muß das Wetter schon passen und deshalb ist er für dieses Wochenende *abgesagt*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KillerN (23. Juni 2007)

Google schrieb:


> ICH FAHRE NICHT!!



Wie jetzt, 45 Euro umsonst gezahlt ? Das ist nicht dein Ernst oder ?
Vielleicht fährt doch morgen jemand unter dem Namen Frank F., der ist nur paar Jahre jünger und hatn Canyon  

Grüße
Jens


----------



## RedRum05 (23. Juni 2007)

Wenn ich das Geld schon bezahlt hätte, würde ich zumindest hinfahren und mir erst mal die Strecke anschaun. Wenn es dann wirklich zu krass sein sollte, kannst du immernoch nein sagen. Zum Glück haben mich die 45 dieses Jahr abgeschreckt...

Mal schaun, was und ob ich morgen fahren werde. Wurde vom Nachbarn für ne Runde Waldlauf mit Essen "eingeladen".

Wünsche noch nen schlammfreien Samstag!


----------



## BlackTrek (23. Juni 2007)

Wie jetzt? Es gab eine Zeit, da war Frammersbach der Jahreshöhepunkt der Eisbären. Und jetzt reichen schon ein paar Regentropfen und ein paar Euro, dass alle abspringen?

Naja, ich fühl mich zwar nicht fit dafür, aber es wird gefahren. Punkt. Der Helmut kommt auch mit, er fährt die kleine Runde (30km).

@Erdi: Mein Handy wiegt 97g; Du hast sicher Verständnis dafür, dass ich es im Auto lasse  . Ich bin sicher, wir finden uns auch ohne.


----------



## Erdi01 (23. Juni 2007)

wieder aus dem Keller da und es scheint eine Wolkenlücke über uns zu sein. Fährt aber trotzdem keiner  Gut ich auch nicht geht jetzt gleich Kaffeetrinken  

Also ich tendiere immer noch Richtung Frammersbach, will das Spektakel halt mal sehen.

*@Kedi, [email protected] *seid Ihr dabei   Mit *Treffpunkt 9:00 Limesbrücke* sollte es im Hause Fuchs auch keine Probs geben, Kedi ist da eh schon ewig auf und ich, naja stell mir halt den Wecker  

Sollte es morgens gleich pissen, dann lassen wir's ... und schauen was später am Tag noch geht.

*@Blacky* ist wenigstens konsequent  Also mein Handy habe ich noch nicht gewoogen, habe aber natürlich Verständnis dafür  

Und *@[email protected]* mein Renner ist noch versifft von vor 2 Wochen, da macht mir das mal nix aus


----------



## RedRum05 (23. Juni 2007)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Wie jetzt? Es gab eine Zeit, da war Frammersbach der Jahreshöhepunkt der Eisbären. Und jetzt reichen schon ein paar Regentropfen und ein paar Euro, dass alle abspringen?



45 sind für nen Schüler, ohne festes Einkommen ne Menge Geld 
Davon leb ich ne Woche


----------



## KillerN (23. Juni 2007)

Danke Blacktrek das du dich als Sponsor für kommende Startgelder des Eisbären Teams geoutet hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (23. Juni 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Sollte es morgens gleich pissen, dann lassen wir's ...



weichei    

es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter nur...... 

ich sag nur Paclite ist genial !

allen die in Frammersbach starten viel Glück und gute Beine !!!


----------



## SteelManni (23. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen 

ich muss mich ja auch mal wieder melden! 

bei so viel neuen Namen hier, kennt mich ja bald keiner mehr 
Meine schuld, wenn ich mich nicht gemeldet habe!

In Frammersbach bin ich dieses Jahr auch nicht dabei!

Nicht wegen des Wetters oder so, ich fühle mich einfach nicht fit genug
für 1600hm am Stück! 

Ich habe viel weniger km in den Beinen als sonst und meine Form
vom vergangenen Jahr ist erst mal Geschichte!

Was die Maras angeht, so habe ich jetzt wieder angefangen für
den Keiler zu trainieren.
Ich hoffe das ich noch einigermaßen in Form komme bis Ende Juli 

Habe heute mal wieder mit Günter eine Runde gedreht und zum Glück
meine GORE Packlite nicht gebraucht 

Erst als ich zu hause war fings an zu schütten.

Ich denke, das die meisten Wege morgen in Frammersbach gut zu fahren sind,
da doch viele Schotterpisten dabei sind, allerdings werden sich die einigen anspruchsvollen Passagen, bei den Bedingungen schnell als Schiebepassagen
heraus stellen, wenn vorne nur einige absteigen.

Wenns morgen früh nicht gleich regnet fahr ich auch nach FB und stell
mich an den Grabig um u.A. den Paul an zu feuern mit dem ich die Jahre
über immer zusammen gestartet bin.

Ich denke das ein oder andere Gesicht werd ich dann noch kennen!

Schade Frank, das Du dich vom Wetter ab bringen lässt, morgen Frammersbach zu fahren, aber ich kann Dich verstehen!

viele Grüße
SteelManni


----------



## RedRum05 (23. Juni 2007)

Der Tag hat sich wohl für mich gelohnt 
Nach nem spontanen Anruf wurd ich überredet ne Runde zu fahren und so wollte ich auf Teer richtung Binselberg fahren und ich kam genau bis auf den Radweg zwischen Dudenhofen - Babenhausen. Da hat mich dann nen älterer Förster mit seinem Jeep übersehen und ich durfte das neue Eisbären Trikot zerstören. Bin mit meinem Hinterbau gegen den Kotflügel geklatsch und dann bei ca. 28-30 dem  Teer entgegen geflogen. Nach kurzer Diskussion meinte er dann heim fahren zu müssen, aber kam dann schließlich ziemlich gleichzeitig mit der Polizei zurück.
Ende vom Lied sind nun nen dickes Knie mit na schönen 5-6cm Wunde, zwei schmerzende Handgelenke, abgeschürfter Ellenbogen und nen bevorstehender Arztbesuch, da ich nicht weiß, ob die Kopfschmerzen von zu wenig Trinken, oder dem Unfall kommen   
Morgen geht es gleich mal zum Kumpel in den Laden das Rad durchchecken und einige Teile ersetzen.
Ach ja... und wer den Regen von drinnen gesehen hat - ich bin mitten durch gefahren. Naja war wohl kein Regen, sondern nen Wasserfall..

Ein Tag, wo ich lieber hätte im Bett bleiben sollen!!!


----------



## BlackTrek (23. Juni 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> Danke Blacktrek das du dich als Sponsor für kommende Startgelder des Eisbären Teams geoutet hast



Jemanden, der sich als mein persönlicher Pacemaker bei so einem Marathon nützlich macht, würde ich tatsächlich finanziell unterstützen. Aber Du müsstest halt die ganze Zeit über so langsam fahren wie ich  

Im Ernst, das habe ich schon mehrfach beobachtet, dass einige Ladies in dieser Art unterwegs sind (vor allem bei Rennradveranstaltungen). Ich find´s immer ziemlich ungerecht, aber es ist nicht verboten...


----------



## KillerN (23. Juni 2007)

Wie ist das eigentlich bei einem Rad das nicht von der StVO für den Straßenverkehr zugelassen ist ?
Gute Besserung !

@Andreas Der Webspace ist mit 285/300MB nahezu ausgereitzt. Ein wie von dir gewünschter Button benötigt ein Gallery Update. Das Update verschiebt sich aber auf den Herbst, da erst dann der bestehende Vertrag mit dem Provider ausläuft. Sobald dies geschehen ist, werde ich ein Leistungsstärkeres Angebot kaufen. Dann sollte uns mind. 1GB Speicher zur Verfügung stehen.

@Steelmanni Welcome Back, der Puls190 kämpft derzeit auch mit seiner Form und zusammen geht sowas immer besser oder ?


----------



## Kedi (23. Juni 2007)

*@RedRum05,*
dich hat es wohl ziehmlich böse erwischt. Hoffe, dass es dir soweit gut geht ...  ... Hat die Polizei den Unfall aufgenommen bzw. wer hatte Schuld? Nach deinen Beschreibungen gehe ich davon aus, dass du auf dem Radweg gefahren bist und der rücksichtsvolle, nette Förster aus den Wäldern rausfuhr ... 

Ich war heute mittag ca. 3 Std. mit dem MTB unterwegs: MainSpacken, Langes Elend, Lange Schneise, Fasanerie .... Und der Hammer ist: Bei Sonnenschein . Ich habe mich kurzfristig entschieden und bei dem Wetter wollte ich niemandem zutrauen, im möglichen Wasserfall auf mich zu warten, gelle Erdi01  .

Wegen Frammersbach:
Treffpunkt an der Limesbrücke um 9:00 Uhr. Bei Pisswetter schon am frühen morgen bin ich definitiv nicht dabei  . Schauen wir mal, wie sich das Wetter so entwickelt. Und Google, bist du auch dabei ?  ?

Also dann, gute Besserung an RedRum05 und allen noch einen schönen Schlaf, *kedi*


----------



## Erdi01 (23. Juni 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> das neue Eisbären Trikot zerstören. Bin mit meinem Hinterbau gegen den Kotflügel geklatsch und dann bei ca. 28-30 dem  Teer entgegen geflogen.


liegt das an unseren neuen Trikots/Jacken  Ich habe letzen Samstag ja auch schon Erdkunde betrieben und meine Windjacke halb zerlegt. Ist seit heute wieder geflickt.

Wünsch Dir gute Besserung 

*@[email protected]* Welcome back, schön mal was von Dir zu lesen.


----------



## Erdi01 (23. Juni 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> Ich habe mich kurzfristig entschieden und bei dem Wetter wollte ich niemandem zutrauen, im möglichen Wasserfall auf mich zu warten, gelle Erdi01  .


Was _mann_ vor lauter _dämlichkeit_ alles tut (toller Satz)  

also spontan ist gut, bin ich auch für zu haben --> Handy "_hast Du Lust und Zeit? - Ja oder nein - in einer oder eineinhalb Stunden da oder dort_" so haben das Andreas und ich letztes Jahr z.B. im August oft gemacht, als das Wetter auch so beständig war  Können wir auch mal versuchen ...



> Wegen Frammersbach:
> Treffpunkt an der Limesbrücke um 9:00 Uhr. Bei Pisswetter schon am frühen morgen bin ich definitiv nicht dabei  . Schauen wir mal, wie sich das Wetter so entwickelt. *kedi*


so machen wir das. Ich schau um 8:00 aus dem Fenster und ins Radar und poste dann ob ich starte. Brauch ca. 45 Min zum Treffpunkt.

Google wird sich noch melden ...

GN8


----------



## Erdi01 (23. Juni 2007)

Sakir schrieb:


> weichei
> 
> es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter nur......
> 
> ich sag nur Paclite ist genial !


Treffpunkt fast vor Deiner Tür, da will doch einer mit - oder


----------



## RedRum05 (23. Juni 2007)

@Killer... ob mit oder ohne Rückstrahler, der Typ kam aus nem Waldweg und wollte über ein Fahrradweg. Da ist normalerweise die Schuld eindeutig. Es wäre was anderes gewesen, wenn es dunkel gewesen wäre und ich kein Licht gehabt hätte.

Kumpel hat mich noch ins Krankenhaus gefahren, da ich auch einen Bericht für Polizei etc wollte. Habe wohl beide Handgelenke geprellt und wegen den Kopfschmerzen wurde mir gesagt, dass es wohl erst mal normal ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (23. Juni 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Google wird sich noch melden ...
> 
> GN8


Jenauu  

@[email protected] Dann hoff ich mal, dass Dein heutiger Unfall möglichst unglimpflich abgegangen ist. Ich wünsch Dir gute Besserung!

@[email protected] Schön das es Dich auch noch gibt! Wäre klasse wenn wir mal wieder zusammen biken würden. Vielleicht komme ich ja dann endlich mal ,in den Genuss auf Dich Rücksicht nehmen zu können  

@Rennertour nach [email protected] Ich pack mal mein Zeug kann aber nichts versprechen. Wenn ich um 9:00 Uhr nicht da bin, braucht Ihr nicht auf mich zu warten.


Grüße und vielleicht bis Morgen

Google


----------



## KillerN (24. Juni 2007)

Ein wirklich Interessantes Interview, mit dem Mann, der den Doping Skandal um den spanischen Arzt Fuentes ins rollen gebracht hat.
http://www.stern.de/sport-motor/sportwelt/:Jes%FAs-Manzano-Wer/591582.htmlhttp://www.stern.de/sport-motor/sportwelt/:Jes%FAs-Manzano-Wer/591582.html
Nicht vergessen auch die zweite Seite zu lesen 

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Kedi (24. Juni 2007)

*@Erdi01 *und *@Google,*

sorry, aber bei dem Wetter bleibe doch zu Hause und geh wieder ins Bett. Der Himmel ist bewölkt und zudem ist es *arschkalt*  .
Wünsche ich noch viel Spaß und dass euch kein Pisswetter erwischt  . 

Ich verzieh mich jetzt wieder ins Bett, ciao, *kedi*


----------



## Google (24. Juni 2007)

Schade  Ich finds gar net schlecht, 17 C° und würde fahren. Was ist mit Dir Erdi01 ?

Oder 10:30 Uhr Druckhaus, bzw. 11:00 Mainflinger Brücker und ab gehts nach Miltenberg ? 


Kedi, kann man Dich noch umstimmen ? Frammersbach oder Miltenberg oder gar nix ?


----------



## Erdi01 (24. Juni 2007)

*@Google, [email protected]* Uff, das kommt mir ganz gelegen. Ich habe verpennt und das wäre jetzt Stress pur geworden. Dann lass uns umdisponieren und mit Mounty nach Miltenberg. Ich bin um 10:45 in Seligenstadt an der Fähre - OK   Noch wer  

CU


----------



## Google (24. Juni 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Google, [email protected]* Uff, das kommt mir ganz gelegen. Ich habe verpennt und das wäre jetzt Stress pur geworden. Dann lass uns umdisponieren und mit Mounty nach Miltenberg. Ich bin um 10:45 in Seligenstadt an der Fähre - OK   Noch wer
> 
> CU


 Ok, 10:45 an der Fähre. Kedi liegt glaub ich schon wieder in den Federn...Vielleicht liest der fohns ja noch mit.


----------



## Erdi01 (24. Juni 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Ok, 10:45 an der Fähre. Kedi liegt glaub ich schon wieder in den Federn...Vielleicht liest der fohns ja noch mit.


Hi Hi, Kedi hatt nen Durchhänger, das wir das mal erleben dürfen  

OK, bis später. Werd mein Renner wieder abrüsten und mich nochmal entspannt zurücklehnen  

Bis denn ...


----------



## Sakir (24. Juni 2007)

Morsche

@Redrum: ohje ohje, dann mal gut besserung... was ein Glück hast du Polizei
 geholt, das kann ich echt nur jedem raten, dadurc erhöhen sich die chancen
 sehr stark das man danach auch die def. Sachen ersetzt bekommt !!!
ich drück dir alle Daumen..

@SteelManni: ich kenne das was du beschrieben hast...  bin auch gerade 
wieder dabei meinen Körper irgendwie in richtung einer Form zu bekommen 
villeicht sehen wir uns mal in deinem Ort, ich fahre da mind 1-2mal die Woche
 mit dem Renner durch  

@Erdi01: habe leider nicht so viel Zeit um mitzukommen !

@Blacktrek: "Pacemaker" mach mal ein Angebot  

Gestern wurde ich noch belohnt, bin bei strömendem Regen gestartet, 
zum Glück nur 15min im Regen gefahren und danach kam der schönste 
Sonnenschein    

wenn der Jörg hier schon etwas von einm Schutzengel berichtet, muss 
ich doch auch mal mein Erlebnis vom Freitag berichten !!!
Freitag Abend, ich stehe mit meiner Frau am Haus.... da gibt es aufeinmal
einen Schlag in unserer Nähe, das wir beide total zusammen gezuckt sind
(passiert mir normalerweise nie) meine Frau meinte noch, da hat 
irgendwo richtung Hanau der Blitz eingschlagen ! ! !
wir sind dann mit unserem Besuch ins Haus gegangen
etwas später wunderte ich mich, warum bei mir vorm Haus so viel Leute
stehen und KLOTZEN..... neugierig wie ich bin habe ich natürlich gleichmal 
gefragt... und siehe da das Nachbarhaus stand in Flammen  
Der Blitz hatte also im Nachbarhaus eingeschlagen, das sind ca 15m von dort
entfernt, wo ich zu dem Zeitpunkt mit meiner Frau stand.... *urgs*
Die Feuerwehr konnte den Brannt schlieslich löschen und soweit ich weiss
war es nur Sach Schaden....
Is es nicht wahrscheinlicher im Lotto einen 6er zu haben als sowas zu erleben !!!

Jetzt steig ich erstmal auf mein Renner und dreh meine Hausrunde, bis später


----------



## RedRum05 (24. Juni 2007)

Tja ich wollte heute eigentlich auch ne Runde drehn, aber durch den Unfall ist mein Knie etwas dick und da will ich nichts riskieren.
Da der Typ die volle Schuld hat und erst mal weg gefahren ist kommt da nicht nur der Schaden vom Bike, sondern auch unterlassene Hilfeleistung dazu, da er nicht mal gefragt hatte wie es mir geht!  

Danke für die Besserungswünsche.

@Sakir.. da hast du richtig Glück gehabt und zum Glück wurde keine Person von dem Blitz getroffen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KillerN (24. Juni 2007)

@Sakir Habe dich erst gar nicht erkannt, das Frammersbachtrikot (oder wars doch Wombach)kam mir aber komisch vor, erst nachdem du dich auch umgedreht hattest, wars klar das es ein Eisbär war


----------



## Sakir (24. Juni 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> @Sakir Habe dich erst gar nicht erkannt, das Frammersbachtrikot (oder wars doch Wombach)kam mir aber komisch vor, erst nachdem du dich auch umgedreht hattest, wars klar das es ein Eisbär war


war vom Keiler, wo ich mir das Schlüsselbein gebrochen hatte !

du hast aber ganz schön fertig oder gefrustet ausgesehen, der Blick nach unten direkt vor dir auf die Strasse und ringsrum nichts so richtig mitbekommen


----------



## Sakir (24. Juni 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> @Sakir.. da hast du richtig Glück gehabt und zum Glück wurde keine Person von dem Blitz getroffen!!


genau zu dem Zeitpunkt war das Johannesfeuer Fest und da tummeln sich
immer ein paar Tausend Leute hier rum, da war es wirklich Glück das niemand
getroffen wurde !!!


----------



## KillerN (24. Juni 2007)

Sakir schrieb:


> war vom Keiler, wo ich mir das Schlüsselbein gebrochen hatte !
> 
> du hast aber ganz schön fertig oder gefrustet ausgesehen, der Blick nach unten direkt vor dir auf die Strasse und ringsrum nichts so richtig mitbekommen



Hatte bei der Fahrt leichte Knieschmerzen bekommen und fast eine Stunde vergebens einen bequeme Position fürs Knie gesucht. Irgendwann gegen Ende meiner Tour war es wie verschwunden, bis dahin war die Laune aber schon nemmer so gut


----------



## m.a.t. (24. Juni 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Dito Sorry aber die Verhältnisse sind mir zu heavy wenn ich schon wieder seh was es heute schüttet. Laut Wetterserver ist es heute in Frammersbach noch schlimmer  ICH FAHRE NICHT!!


Lass es mich mal so direkt sagen  : Du bist ne Pfeife. Das war das geilste Frammersbach seit der EM. Sonst beschweren sich immer alle, das es fahrtechnisch zu einfach ist, heute gabs alles. Ich hab lange nicht mehr so viel Spass gehabt und du hast echt was verpasst.
ciao, matthias


----------



## Google (24. Juni 2007)

m.a.t. schrieb:


> Lass es mich mal so direkt sagen  : Du bist ne Pfeife.


 Ach wart mal ab wenn Du wieder Sa Calobra hochschlürfst und ich von oben schreie: 

* PFEIFEEEE......PFEIFEEEEE  *

Ich hab heut nix vermisst als ich gemütlich mit Erdi01 nach Miltenberg groovte  Geiles Wetter, lecker Kaffee und Kuchen...und gute Unterhaltung während der Fahrt.  

In Frammersbach hätten mich alle nur wieder gehetzt und keuchend angeschaut  

Neee den Schlammpes hab ich nicht vermisst  Muß halt jeder selber wissen was ihm noch Spass macht

Aber Hut ab an Dich und all jene, die sich nicht von den schlechten Bodenverhältnissen haben zurückschrecken lassen  

Gibts von Dir ein Rennbericht ? Erzähl mal  Und BlackTrek wie wars ? Interessiert mich natürlich brennend  

Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 37613 (24. Juni 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Da hat mich dann nen älterer Förster mit seinem Jeep übersehen und ich durfte das neue Eisbären Trikot zerstören.



Hi Jörg, und ich hatte noch gedacht du bist mit den Radfahrern zusammen gestoßen weil kein Auto zu sehen war. 
Dir auf jeden Fall gute Besserung und hoffentlich ist nicht so viel am Rad defekt!


----------



## Erdi01 (24. Juni 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Ich hab heut nix vermisst als ich gemütlich mit Erdi01 nach Miltenberg groovte  Geiles Wetter, lecker Kaffee und Kuchen...und gute Unterhaltung während der Fahrt.
> Google


Ja, das war die war machen wir *eigentlich* Tour mit lecker Kaffee und Kuchen, schönem Wetter und schönen Männergesprächen  

*@[email protected]* wundert mich schon ein wenig. *Eigentlich* suchen Blitze doch den Weg des geringsten Widerstands, das wäre ja *eigentlich* der Turm bei Dir in der Nähe gewesen. Und jetzt weis Du auch warum wir, _wenn wir nicht reingelassen werden_, unter Brücken stehen und hoffen der Blitz sieht uns nicht 

*@Bad [email protected]* Melde mich für Montag ab. Morgen ist in *Langen Nationalfeiertag --> Langener Äbbelwoifest*. Da müssen wir um 12:00 Uhr schließen und geschlossen hin, unsere Kundenkontakte plegen ...


 



*@[email protected] *was haben die, die noch nichts geschrieben haben aus dem guten Wetter noch gemacht  Nächste Woche soll ja bösartig werden  Wünsch trotzdem ne Schöne.


----------



## m.a.t. (24. Juni 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Ich hab heut nix vermisst als ich gemütlich mit Erdi01 nach Miltenberg groovte  Geiles Wetter, lecker Kaffee und Kuchen...und gute Unterhaltung während der Fahrt.


Das hat bloss nix mit Mtb zu tun.


Google schrieb:


> Neee den Schlammpes hab ich nicht vermisst  Muß halt jeder selber wissen was ihm noch Spass macht


Jungs spielen doch gern im Dreck.


Google schrieb:


> Gibts von Dir ein Rennbericht ? Erzähl mal  Und BlackTrek wie wars ? Interessiert mich natürlich brennend


Rennbericht gibts woanders in Langform. Kopier ich vielleicht rüber. Kurzfassung: Es war supergeil. Komischerweise hat mir das Schlammschaufeln und Bach/Pfützendurchfahren einen riesen Gaudi gemacht. Mein Grinsen ist immer noch da. Die erste Runde musste ich mich sputen, da es durch den langsamen Untergrund mit der Karenzzeit knapp wurde. Eigentlich hatten sie die Strecke dann auch schon zugemacht, obwohl ich nach 3:58 rechtzeitg da war. Egal, bin mit noch 3 anderen einfach weitergefahren, wo gibts denn sowas. Die 2. Runde war es durch die warme Sonne auf einigen Trails sogar etwas abgetrocknet und man konnte schön runterheizen. Am Ende hatte ich zusammen mit einem Mitfahrer die Ehre, unter diesen schönen Wettkampf im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes den würden Schlusspunkt zu setzen, sprich wir sind letzte geworden in knapp unter 9h. War geil und mit Abstand das härteste was ich je gefahren bin. Gerne wieder.

ciao, matthias


----------



## RedRum05 (24. Juni 2007)

Nature-one schrieb:


> Hi Jörg, und ich hatte noch gedacht du bist mit den Radfahrern zusammen gestoßen weil kein Auto zu sehen war.
> Dir auf jeden Fall gute Besserung und hoffentlich ist nicht so viel am Rad defekt!



Danke, dass du direkt angerufen hast und nachgefragt! Du hast dir mehr Gedanken als der Förster gemacht, der einfach weg gefahren ist - deshalb war da zunächst auch kein Auto und die aufm Fahrrad waren die, die ich zum Binselberg führen wollte 
Morgen steht wieder nen Arztbesuch an und dann in den nächsten Tagen der beim Anwalt.


----------



## puls190 (24. Juni 2007)

So dann berichte ich mal  

ich bin mit meinem Crosser mit neuer Strassenbereifung eine 70km Runde gefahren.
Von Zellhausen über Babenhausen,Umstadt über Raibach hoch zu den Windrädern weiter nach Obernburg Niedernberg zurüch nach hause.

Wetter war klasse und ich hatte meist schönen Rückenwind aber danach war ich Superplatt das erste mal nach gut 6 oder 7 Monaten so lange auf dem Bike
war doch sehr schwer für mich.Hoch zu den Windrädern bin ich gerade mal 10kmh gefahren.

nicht fitt und fett

euer Puls190


----------



## Deleted 37613 (25. Juni 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Danke, dass du direkt angerufen hast und nachgefragt! Du hast dir mehr Gedanken als der Förster gemacht, der einfach weg gefahren ist - deshalb war da zunächst auch kein Auto und die aufm Fahrrad waren die, die ich zum Binselberg führen wollte
> Morgen steht wieder nen Arztbesuch an und dann in den nächsten Tagen der beim Anwalt.



An der Stelle schaue ich trotzdem immer noch mal kurz in den Weg rein, aber an ein Auto denkt man eigentlich nicht auf dem Radweg! 
Schon der Hammer, bin gespannt was dabei heraus kommt.


----------



## KillerN (25. Juni 2007)

Puls scheint seinem Avatar zufolge neben dem moutainbiken auch noch eine alternative Sportart zu machen


----------



## Andreas (25. Juni 2007)

@RedRum: Gute Besserung! Zum Glück im Unglück hat Du wohl keine schlimmen Verletzungen von Dir getragen. Das war vom Förster nicht nur unterlassene Hilfeleistung, sondern schon beinahe Fahrerflucht. 



m.a.t. schrieb:


> War geil und mit Abstand das härteste was ich je gefahren bin. Gerne wieder.
> ciao, matthias



Ja, so kenn ich Dich! Du quälst Dich auch gerne  


Unsere geplante Zweitagestour zur Midsommerparty sind wir wegen Dauerregen mir dem Auto gefahren. Ansonsten hätten wir uns bei der Rückfahrt in den Google-Erdi Miltenberg-Express einhängen können. Am Sonntag sind wir bei schönstem Wetter noch mal "rund um den Langener Waldsee" gefahren.


----------



## Teddy24 (25. Juni 2007)

Guten Morgen zusammen, 

habe erst jetzt im Internet geschaut - waren ja wieder einige Beiträge!!

@[email protected] gute Besserung !! Hört sich gefährlich an!! Ist echt 'ne Schande, dass es doch immer wieder Leute gibt, die in einer solchen Situation wegfahren!   Hoffentlich bekommt er durch Deinen Anwalt einen Denkzettel!

Gruß


----------



## Kedi (25. Juni 2007)

Bei dem Wetter verkriech ich mich lieber ins Bett.
Ich brauch jetzt sowieso ne Pause; meine Kräfte schwinden langsam .... ..... daaavoooooonnnnnn. Konnte es ja gestern auch  nicht lassen: Bin dann doch noch ziehmlich spät auf den Renner und habe meine Wittgenborn-Runde abgespult. Bei den Wetteraussichten für die nächsten Tage musste ich mir das noch geben   . Und es war sauwindig :kotz:, aber ich dachte: Von nix kommt nix .

Ciao und völlig entkräftet, *kedi*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (25. Juni 2007)

Genau! Mach erst mal ne Pause wenn Du merkst, es geht net so gut wie sonst  Gute Einstellung! Obwohl ich dann wenigstens ein bisschen mithalten könnte  

Ich hoffe das Wetter beruhigt sich die Tage endlich mal wieder, dass man ein bisserl planen kann  

Grüße

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (25. Juni 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> Ich brauch jetzt sowieso ne Pause; meine Kräfte schwinden langsam .... ..... daaavoooooonnnnnn.
> Ciao und völlig entkräftet, *kedi*


das muß ich mir erst noch auswürfeln ob ich Dir das glaube oder nicht   

Wir zwei, und wer sonst noch mit möchte, können das am *kommenden Samstag* mit einer schönen *Renner Spessartrunde* mal überprüfen   Da ich jetzt weis wie ich nach Frammersbach komme, will ich da jetzt auch hin und ein schöner Rückweg fällt mir auch noch ein - *Interesse*  

Es gilt zwangweise auch hier wieder die Ausstiegsklausel: *Wetter*  

Na dann wieder ab ins Bett ...

Gute Nacht Kedi ...  Gute Nacht Eisbären ... Gute Nacht Deutschland ...


----------



## fohns (25. Juni 2007)

ich trau mich ja schon gar nix mehr zu sagen. immer wenn ich mitfahrn will, schüttet das wie doof...

mal sehen...


----------



## BlackTrek (25. Juni 2007)

Also wo wir hier schon bei den Pfeifen sind, ich hab gestern auf dem allerletzten Loch gepfiffen...  

Das Wetter war ja eigentlich grandios. Eigentlich! Nicht zu warm, nicht zu kalt, kein Regen, Wind hat auch nicht gestört.

ABER es war echt schwer. Der Boden sehr aufgeweicht und stellenweise nicht mehr sinnvoll fahrbar. Was bin ich froh, dass ich am Abend vorher die Ralphs durch die Nics ersetzt habe.

Dort wo man sonst immer bei trockenen Bedingung einfach Schuss runterrollen konnte, waren diesmal keine Möglichkeiten, sich zu erholen. Ich mags ja sonst auch ganz gern, wenn es ein bisschen technisch ist und in der Tat habe ich so auch den ein oder anderen so hinter mir lassen können. Aber kombiniert mit der Anstrengung war der Eiertanz irgendwann einfach nur noch nervig. Und bergauf durch knöchelhohen Matsch wühlen ist echt nur was für Leute, die es lieben, sich zu quälen.

Wenn man dazu noch zu schlecht trainiert hat und vllt etwas wenig trinkt, ist die Quälerei vorprogrammiert. Bis zur ersten Verpflegungsstation war bei mir noch alles tutto bene. Nach dem Pumpspeicher hat meine Motivation dann schon deutlich gelitten. Grabig war wieder eine Superstimmung, aber direkt danach durfte man sich schon wieder durch den Dreck wühlen. 

Und da fingen auch diese furchtbaren Krämpfe an  . Oh Mann, so schlimme Schmerzen hab ich vom Radfahren noch nicht gehabt. Wurde leider auch immer schlimmer. Also: zu Fuss gehen. Die letzten Kilometer ging fast nix mehr mit Pedalieren. Und zu Fuss bin ich nicht gerade die schnellste. 

Im Ziel einfach auf dem Boden gesetzt und erstmal gar nichts gemacht. Helmut war so nett mich mit Iso-Drinks und Kuchen aufzupäppeln. Allerdings konnte ich mich eine ganze Zeit lang nicht bewegen. Die Krämpfe wollten einfach nicht weggehen. Die Rettung war dann das Massage-Zelt im Zielbereich. Nach einer ordentlichen Kneterei ging´s dann wieder so einigermassen. 

Das muss man ja auch mal erwähnen: 45EUR sind vllt eine stolze Summe, aber man bekommt auch Einiges geboten. Das Rennen ist immer super organisiert. Es gibt Verpflegungsstände, auf denen es immer genug Sachen gibt, auch wenn man (wie ich halt) nicht gerade zur Spitze des Feldes gehört, das mit der Zeitmessung klappt, überall sind Streckenposten und Sanitäter und so was wie eine kostenlose Massage findet man auch nicht überall.

Was ich dieses Jahr sehr schön fand, ist dass die Namen auf den Startnummern standen. Da wurde man dann auch mit Namen angefeuert oder man hörte an der Verpflegungsstation "Na Sonja, noch einen Riegel?". Das ist doch viele netter so.

Und mal von den Bodenverhältnissen abgesehen, ist die Strecke ja mittlerweile auch ganz nett geworden mit dem Mehr an Trails.

Fazit: Eigentlich ein toller Mara, aber man hätte halt für die Bedingungen fit genug sein müssen.

(Meine Teilnahme 2005: 3:54h Puls 160, Gestern: 5:00h Puls 170)

So genug gejammert...



@m.a.t. Chapeau! die Langdistanz! Ich bin wirklich beeindruckt!


----------



## Google (25. Juni 2007)

Ich bin *ECHT* beeindruckt  Ihr seid halt Quälsäue  

Jetzt hab ich ja fast ein schlechtes Gewissen, dass ich mein Frammersbachtrikot 2007 sogar noch per Post zugeschickt bekomme


----------



## SteelManni (25. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich kann nur den Hut ziehen vor jedem Finisher gestern in Frammersbach     

Unter diesen Bedingungen brauchst Du fast das doppelte an Kraft,
das sieht man auch an den Zeiten der Teilnehmer.
Etwa eine halbe stunde langsamer als letztes Jahr.

Ich hab gestern zum ersten mal als Zuschauer am Grabig gestanden,
und ich muss sagen, ich bin begeistert!   

Eine super Stimmung am Hang und wenn mann live sieht wie die Cracks
da rauf fliegen, UNVORSTELLBAR!
 

Der Sven Simon hat mich doch glatt als Fussgänger erkannt und mich noch mit dem Mikro begrüsst! 

Auf dem Nachhauseweg (mit dem Auto) hatte ich dann so richtig Frust,
sodass ich gleich daheim aufs Bike musste um Dampf ab zu lassen! 

1100hm kamen dann noch bei rum, dann hats mir gereicht.

Jetzt heissts erst mal trainieren für den Keiler.

Grüsse
SteelManni


----------



## Kedi (25. Juni 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Genau! Mach erst mal ne Pause wenn Du merkst, es geht net so gut wie sonst  Gute Einstellung! Obwohl ich dann wenigstens ein bisschen mithalten könnte



Du sagst es *Google:* Danke   für dein Verständnis . Ich habe fertig.

Hab mir die Bilder von Frammersbach angeschaut:   *BlackTrek,* .... was für eine Schlacht! Ich wäre untergegangen, blubb blubb, samt meinem Orangenen  .

Zur Spessart-Tour sag ich erst mal gar nix. *Erdi01,* die Würfel fallen am Samstag  .

Und jetzt geht es ins Bett, gutes Nächtle allerseits, *kedi*


----------



## m.a.t. (25. Juni 2007)

@BlackTrek:  Alleine den inneren Schweinehund besiegt zu haben, ist eine absolute super Leistung. Dieses Jahr zählte die Zeit eigentlich nur sekundär, es ging bei den Verhältnissen nur ums Finishen. Die Aufgabequote war dieses Jahr auch astronomisch. Ich fand es sogar schwerer as 2003, da war es nasser, aber nicht so zäh.



BlackTrek schrieb:


> Was ich dieses Jahr sehr schön fand, ist dass die Namen auf den Startnummern standen. Da wurde man dann auch mit Namen angefeuert oder man hörte an der Verpflegungsstation "Na Sonja, noch einen Riegel?". Das ist doch viele netter so.


Nette Idee, ich habs bloss nicht kapiert  Den ganzen Grabig hoch habe ich wohl ein Fragezeichen auf der Stirn gehabt: Woher kennen die mich bloß alle? Sehr verwirrend. 



			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt hab ich ja fast ein schlechtes Gewissen, dass ich mein Frammersbachtrikot 2007 sogar noch per Post zugeschickt bekomme


Da mein Schrank schon vor Trikots überquillt, können Interessierte ein formschönes originalverpacktes schwarzes Frammersbach 07 Trikot Grösse M für 10 Steine von mir bekommen.

Viele Grüße, matthias


----------



## Erdi01 (25. Juni 2007)

*@[email protected]* auch mein Respekt für die erbrachten Leistungen und Qualen 

*@[email protected]* ich finde da hast Du einen sehr schönen Bericht verfasst, den ich gerne in _Deinem Blog_ auf unserer HP lesen würde. Hier ist er schnell in den unendlichen Weiten verschwunden. Eigentlich schade - oder findest Du nicht 

*@[email protected]* 45 für ein Trikot, da wärst Du günstiger an eine Eisbären-Trikot gekommen  

*@[email protected]* Alles klar - Du bestraftst mich dann am Samstag  

*@[email protected]* lass mal den Regentanz bleiben, dann wird's vllt mal wieder was mit ner gemeinsamen Ausfahrt  

So und ich mach jetzt auch Pause - Schreibpause


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KillerN (26. Juni 2007)

Schön das alle wieder heil angekommen sind, es gab sicher einige Verletzte bei diesen schwierigen Bedingungen.
Klasse Leistung das ihr auch alle gefinisht habt, da wird die Zeit wirklich sekundär 

@Startgebühr Bisher habe ich auch immer volle Verpflegungsstände (Schotten, Biebergemünd, Eppstein) gesehen, bzw. reicht mir Wasser/Schorle und Banane.
Streckenposten und Sanitäter waren eigentlich immer genügend vorhanden. Zeitmessung ist bei jedem Marathon tadellos. 
Ok die Massage und das Trikot ist eine extra Leistung die bezahlt werden muss, aber das der Preis dann gleich das Doppelte beträgt, kann wohl nur daran liegen, das Frammersbach ein Name ist.
Eppstein lässt dieses Jahr jeglichen Schnickschnack weg und der eh schon günstige Startpreis wird noch etwas günstiger. Ich finde das ne Klasse Idee, die Massage gibts dann halt wo anders  

Grüße
Jens


----------



## fohns (26. Juni 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@[email protected]* lass mal den Regentanz bleiben, dann wird's vllt mal wieder was mit ner gemeinsamen Ausfahrt



ach sooooooooo  
na gut...

@frammersbacher:
respekt, respekt --- und wirklich ein schöner bericht von BlackTrek.
hoffe, du bsit wieder auf dem damm!

viele grüße vom 
fohns.


----------



## Andreas (26. Juni 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@[email protected]* 45 für ein Trikot, da wärst Du günstiger an eine Eisbären-Trikot gekommen



... und das dürfte er sogar als nicht-Finisher dann auch anziehen. 

Schöner Bericht Sonja! Ich bin 2003 die Schlammschlacht mitgefahren und danach hatte ich keine Lust mehr auf Frammersbach. Wenn 1700 Leute einen Trail beackern kann der Boden schon ganz schön tief werden.

Zum Wetter: Wie wäre es mal mit Malle im Juni? Ich bekomme aber momentan leider keinen Urlaub  

@fohns: tröste dich, es liegt nicht an dir!


----------



## puls190 (26. Juni 2007)

@Black Trek

Tolle Leistung von Dir und der Bericht liest sich echt super  


Wann bietest du mal wieder "*die Tour rund um Hanau*" die war klasse und ich glaube die könnte ich auch in meiner Verfassung mitradeln 


@Killer
keine Witze über mein neues Aventar es ist zu ernst (103kg)


----------



## BlackTrek (26. Juni 2007)

puls190;3827169Wann bietest du mal wieder "[B schrieb:
			
		

> die Tour rund um Hanau[/B]" die war klasse und ich glaube die könnte ich auch in meiner Verfassung mitradeln



Hab ich auch schon dran gedacht. Aber dafür braucht man auch besseres Wetter. Ich kenne die Weglein ja alle sehr gut und bei schlechtem Wetter sind das furchtbare Schlammlöcher.

Sobald wieder brauchbare Verhältnisse sind, werde ich das wieder anbieten. Hätte ich auch Lust drauf.


----------



## Google (26. Juni 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Wir zwei, und wer sonst noch mit möchte, können das am *kommenden Samstag* mit einer schönen *Renner Spessartrunde* mal überprüfen   Da ich jetzt weis wie ich nach Frammersbach komme, will ich da jetzt auch hin und ein schöner Rückweg fällt mir auch noch ein - *Interesse*


 Ich kann, wie schon informiert, leider nur am Sonntag was fahren  

Gibts jemanden, der Interesse hat, auch am Sonntag ne längere Rennertour zu absolvieren ? Wenn kein Streckenknohow vorhanden ist, würd ich auch mal wieder versuchen auf der Karte ne Strecke zu erstellen. Jedenfalls kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, schon wieder am kommenden Wochenende ins Gelände zu fahren...das wäre nur ne Notlösung.

Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (27. Juni 2007)

Moin,

zuerst auch noch von mir gute Besserung @RedRum05



Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@[email protected]* Alles klar - Du bestraftst mich dann am Samstag



darf ich dabei zusehen?  
Muss am Samstag um 17:30 daheim sein, deshalb ist mir die Runde mit den Citybikern aus DA zu spät...

Ach ja, da war noch was mit Volker:
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum  , alter Sack!  
Nochmal knapp der 4 entgangen ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## KillerN (27. Juni 2007)

Von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag   
 Fährst du an solch einem Tag das Raven aus ? Ich wäre dabei und danach :   

Zum GB gibts das hier als Geschenk: 





aber nur als Foto


----------



## Google (27. Juni 2007)

Ja genau!!

 Alles gute wünsche ich Dir,  

 Du alter Hardcoretourenbiker,  

 zu Deinem Geburtstag!!  Bleib gesund!  ​


----------



## fohns (27. Juni 2007)

Hallo Volker,

herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag!
Alles Gute, immer gesunde Heimkehr von den Touren (von welchen auch immer) und natürlich: happy Trails!!!

Schönen Geburtstag und ein tolles Fest wünscht der 
Fohns.


----------



## Teddy24 (27. Juni 2007)

Auch aus dem Freigericht alles Gute zu Deinem Geburtstag, Erdi !! Einen schönen Tag, viel Gesundheit und Zufriedenheit!!   

Gruß


----------



## Cloudy22 (27. Juni 2007)

hallo volker,

ALLES GUTE ZU DEINEM GEBURTSTAG!!!   

ich hoffe du hast zu deinem "siebenschlaefer"geburtstag schoenes wetter bestellt!?

ganz viel spass beim feiern!!!  

liebe gruesse, natuerlich auch an alle anderen eisbaeren!  

cloudy


----------



## Ippie (27. Juni 2007)

Hallo Volker,

auch von mir alles gute zum letzten Geburtstag   vor der nächsten Schallmauer!    

Feier schön und hau ordentlich Kuchen rein.   

Gruß


----------



## Miss Marple (27. Juni 2007)

Hallo Erdi , herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag auch von mir    , das alle deine Wünsche in Erfüllung gehen, du weiterhin so fit und gesund bleibst, das du dir weiterhin so tolle Touren ausdenkst und dann auch verwirklichst und das du so bleibst wie du bist   . Gruß auch von Betty  

Bis bald, Martina


----------



## Andreas (27. Juni 2007)

Hallo Volker,

*herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag.* Ich wünsche Dir viel Glück, Gesundheit und noch viele lange Touren!

  

Tja, die Idee mit dem Raven zu Deinem Ehrentag ist wirklich nicht schlecht, aber das holen wir bei wärmeren Wetter mit unserer Eisdielentesttour nach.


----------



## Lupo (27. Juni 2007)

*dem schleifer vom binselberg
*
auch von mir noch    2u sowie gesundheit, viel glück und noch jede menge schöne erdi-touren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (27. Juni 2007)

...welch ein denkwürdiger Tag heute:

  Alles Gute, Volker, und lass dich gebührend feiern ...     

Gruß Kulmi


----------



## RedRum05 (27. Juni 2007)

Von mir natürlich auch alles gute zum Geburtstag !


----------



## BlackTrek (27. Juni 2007)

Auch von mir Alles Gute und weiter Happy Trails (und Roads natürlich auch)!
  
Sonja


----------



## Kedi (27. Juni 2007)

.... und als absolutes Schlusslicht wünsche ich dir alles Gute  , Liebe  und viel *Cannondale. *

Die Feier wird dann auf der Spessart-Runde nachgeholt ... ne, keine Strafen, ganz locker wird dann hochgetuckert, 
völlig pulslos und ohne zu atmen  .


----------



## raVVen01 (27. Juni 2007)

jetzt aber schnell noch meinem Herrn und Gebieter gratulieren, sonst ist er mir böse  

Hm, was sind das hier alles für neue Namen und Lady's  Ob hier auch die beiden Süßen dabei sind, die neulich mal neben mir gestanden haben  Wollen die mich nicht mal wieder besuchen kommen  

pssssst .... ich höre was, ich glaub da kommt wer  Muß schnell zurück auf meinem Platz ....


----------



## karsten13 (28. Juni 2007)

lebt eigentlich die Rush-Hour noch?  

Würde heute gerne fahren ...


----------



## puls190 (28. Juni 2007)

o je etwas spät ! ! !
aber natürlich auch von mir alles alles Gute Erdi du bist der Beste bleib gesund und munter auch weiter viel Spass beim biken auf den besten Bikes der Welt


----------



## fohns (28. Juni 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *kommenden Samstag* mit einer schönen *Renner Spessartrunde*



leute, das am samstag klappt bei mir leider nicht.
muss spessartwolfverpflichtungen nachkommen  

irgendwann (bestimmt irgendwann...) wirds ja mal mit dem renner und den eisbären und dem wetter passen.  

Erdi, Euch viel spaß. ich hoffe, Du hast nicht son dicke kopp....

viele grüße
fohns.


----------



## Erdi01 (28. Juni 2007)

wer hatt mein Raven aus dem Käfig gelassen  

Vielen, vielen lieben Dank für die vielen Glückwünsche  Ich liebe Euch alle ...

*Ihr Drecksäck da drauße* 

Und nein der Rabe kriegt keinen Ausgang und gefeiert habe ich auch nix, war schön brav zu Hause.

Nächsten Jahr gibt's ein Grund zu "bimmeln" und dann darf vllt auch mal der Rabe fliegen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (28. Juni 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> lebt eigentlich die Rush-Hour noch?
> 
> Würde heute gerne fahren ...


Ja, lebt noch, aber von meiner Seite heute ausgesetzt.

Schau mal oben im LMB, Google hat was an Hanau angeboten.

Jetzt muß ich aber los ...


----------



## Google (28. Juni 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Schau mal oben im LMB, Google hat was an Hanau angeboten.


 @[email protected] Wenns Dir zeitlich passt....Ist auch Crossergeeignet


----------



## Erdi01 (28. Juni 2007)

*Ihr Frammersbachkenner, bitte wo ist der Grabig * damit ich weis wo ich am Samstag ---> :kotz:


----------



## Erdi01 (28. Juni 2007)

so und damit Ihr wisst warum ich das wissen will ...
... damit ich weis wo ich mit Kedi hin muß ...

*Samstag Spessart RENNER Runde*

Im LMB sind zwei Treffpunkte genannt. Bitte sagt hier bescheid wo Ihr zusteigen wollt.

CU


----------



## Google (28. Juni 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *Ihr Frammersbachkenner, bitte wo ist der Grabig * damit ich weis wo ich am Samstag ---> :kotz:



Auf die Schnelle, ich muß ins Bett  

http://web2.cylex.de/stadtplan/frammersbach-97/frammersbach-strasse-grabig.html


Würde sooo gerne mitfahren  

Grüße

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (28. Juni 2007)

*@Google*, danke  

Und für Dich und alle Anderen noch mal die Erklärung warum wir Samstag fahren, weil wir ...

*Sonntag zum Ironman* 

... fahren. 

Weitere Mitfahrer/innen sind auch hier willkommen.

GN8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (28. Juni 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Schau mal oben im LMB, Google hat was an Hanau angeboten.





Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Wenns Dir zeitlich passt....Ist auch Crossergeeignet



danke für die Hinweise, aber um 17:30 sass ich noch im Büro  



Erdi01 schrieb:


> *Samstag Spessart RENNER Runde*



9:30 
Bleibt mir wohl nix anderes übrig, da ich ja auch gegen 17:00 wieder zu Hause sein muss ...
... wenn ich es denn schaffe, schlage ich in Dietzenbach auf ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Andreas (29. Juni 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Google*, danke
> 
> Und für Dich und alle Anderen noch mal die Erklärung warum wir Samstag fahren, weil wir ...
> 
> ...



Ja genau. Ich wollte auch nochmal dran Erinnern. Der Schwerpunkt der Tour ist natürlich dem Biken gewidmet. Es geht durch den Wald nach Bad Vilbel und Berken Enkheim. Warm soll es am Sonntag ja auch werden...


----------



## RedRum05 (29. Juni 2007)

Jedes Jahr kommt mir irgendwas dazwischen, dass ich es nicht mal Live zum Ironman schaffe.  
Nächstes Jahr nehm ich mir an dem Sonntag Urlaub  

Wünsche euch nen Bikereiches und trockenes Wochenende ! 

Mir gehts so weit wieder gut. Anwalt ist jetzt schwer beschäftigt die Rechnungen und Krankmeldungen zu verwehrten


----------



## karsten13 (29. Juni 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Wünsche euch nen Bikereiches und trockenes Wochenende !



das "trocken" wird wohl das Problem ...  

@Erdi01: Ich schaue morgen früh auf's Regenradar und entscheide spontan, ob ich mit in den Spessart fahre. Wenn ich nicht pünktlich um 9:30 in Dietzenbach bin, braucht ihr nicht zu warten ...

n8,

Karsten.


----------



## Erdi01 (30. Juni 2007)

*@Karsten, [email protected]* in der Tat, es macht langsam keinen Spaß mehr überhaupt was zu planen, das Wetter versaut es einen sowieso  

Ich schau morgen früh auch aus dem Fenster und ins Radar und poste ob ich starte.

*Falls es morgens noch zu ungemütlich ist, habe ich noch meine "kleine Spessart-Hausrunde" im Programm, die dann erst um 13 Uhr starten würde.*

Noch habe ich Hoffnung ... und fahren werde ich auf jeden Fall was, bin schon eine Woche auf Entzug  

*@[email protected]* schön zulesen, dass es Dir wieder gut geht.

Gute Nacht ...


----------



## Erdi01 (30. Juni 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Karsten, [email protected]* in der Tat, es macht langsam keinen Spaß mehr überhaupt was zu planen, das Wetter versaut es einen sowieso
> 
> Ich schau morgen früh auch aus dem Fenster und ins Radar und poste ob ich starte.


UND  was denk Ihr starten oder nicht oder gegen Mittag die kleine Runde


----------



## Kedi (30. Juni 2007)

Guten morgen *@Erdi01 *und *@karsten13,*

sorry, aber ich muss leider wieder einen Rückzieher machen  . Es ist wolkig, kalt und bei dem Wind habe ich das Gefühl, es sei unter 10°C. Auf dem Balkon klapper ich mir einen ab  . 
Heute mittag soll es wärmer und sonniger werden. Mal schauen, ob da was geht. 

Falls ihr fahrt, dann wünsch ich viel Spaß. Wenn ihr aber um 13:00 Uhr eine kurze Runde drehen wollt, wäre ich gerne dabei.

Ich back jetzt erst mal einen Kuchen  . 

Ciao, *kedi*


----------



## Erdi01 (30. Juni 2007)

OK, das ist auch wieder mein Gedanke gewesen. Dann steht's wieder 2:1 für die Mittags/Nachmittagsrunde. 

*Jetzt 13 Uhr Dettinger Brücke und "kleine Stessartrunde"* 
Wer mit will ist da, ich schaue nochmal um 12 hier rein bevor ich starte  

Kuuuchen - ist das mein Geburtstagskuchen  _*späßle*_

Bis denn ...


----------



## karsten13 (30. Juni 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *Jetzt 13 Uhr Dettinger Brücke und "kleine Stessartrunde"*
> Wer mit will ist da, ich schaue nochmal um 12 hier rein bevor ich starte



das ist wohl die Standardbrücke, wenn wir nach Rückersbach fahren, oder?

Bin dabei, starte hier um 12, also wenn ihr nicht fahrt, bis dahin absagen ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Erdi01 (30. Juni 2007)

Ja, das ist die Brücke.

Wetter sieht immernoch bescheiden aus, ist mir jetzt egal, ich warte nicht länger, aber es wird heller in Dtz.

Ich mach mich jetzt auch startklar und bin ab ca. 12:15 unterwgs. 

Wenn was ist --> Handy

Bis denn ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (30. Juni 2007)

wieder zuHause. Kleine Spessartrunde ohne besondere Vorkomnisse absolviert  , *außer* ein Rampe, die ich so gar nicht mehr auf dem Schirm hatte, danach hatte "Die Hohl" ihren Schrecken verlooooren. Eine Baustelle unterwegs, die wir zu Fuß passierten und eine Demo auf der Limesbrücke, die uns viel Zeit gekosten hatt und den Schnitt versaut hatt, der aber immer noch besser ist als jeden bislangen auf meiner Hausrunde  Und Kedilein hatt Ihre "Puls- und Atemlostechnik" dermaßen verfeinert, dass wir sie gar nicht mehr warnehmen konnten 

Und jetzt mach ich das Mounty für morgen klar ...


----------



## puls190 (1. Juli 2007)

Gerade live im Fernsehn zwei leibhaftige Eisbärn gesehen  

ca 12:05h
in Bad Vilbel waren sie gerade am fotografieren des Führenden im Rad fahren
des Ironman

bestätigt mal ob ich richtig gesehen habe


----------



## Andreas (1. Juli 2007)

puls190 schrieb:


> Gerade live im Fernsehn zwei leibhaftige Eisbärn gesehen
> 
> ca 12:05h
> in Bad Vilbel waren sie gerade am fotografieren des Führenden im Rad fahren
> ...



Ja, das waren Volker und ich. Die Bilder gibt es bald im Eisbären Fotoalbum. Aber eigentlich waren es drei Eisbären  

Es war eine schöne Tour mit einem kleinen Abstecher in die Wetterau. In Frankfurt war ne Menge los. Letztendlich hatten wir dann doch über 100 km auf dem Tacho.


----------



## puls190 (1. Juli 2007)

Habe ich doch schön erkannt gelle


----------



## Erdi01 (1. Juli 2007)

puls190 schrieb:


> Gerade live im Fernsehn zwei leibhaftige Eisbärn gesehen
> 
> ca 12:05h
> in Bad Vilbel waren sie gerade am fotografieren des Führenden im Rad fahren
> ...


*Eisbären* tauchen überall auf  

Hier ist das dabei entstandene Bild, *nur wer ist das* 
Weitere Bilder sind schon in unserer Galerie.





Schade nur, das so wenig Interesse an der Tour bestand und wir nur zu Dritt waren. *DAS* war mal eine gemühtliche Tour. Da hätten sich die Lady's sofern sie mitgekommen wären mal austauschen können  , besser als beim Stammtisch  

Was hatt den der Rest, dehn ich am WE nicht gesehen habe so getrieben  Schreibt mal was, damit ich auch mal was zum lesen habe und nicht immer nur schreiben muß 

*EDIT: Der TourBLOG ist jetzt auch gefüllt*


----------



## BlackTrek (1. Juli 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Was hatt den der Rest, dehn ich am WE nicht gesehen habe so getrieben




Ich war faul und hab gar nichts gemacht. Was soll ich denn da schreiben? Sogar das Trek steht noch so als Lehmklumpen getarnt im Keller, wie ich es von Frammersbach mitgebracht habe...


----------



## puls190 (2. Juli 2007)

Super Bericht von eurer Tour und die Bilder sind auch weltklasse  

Hier wird alles immer profesioneller  

nun zu meinem Bericht:

Fernseh an auf Hr3 und Ironman live geschaut nebenbei Baby gefüttert und gebobelt und wickeln lasssen und wieder gebobelt


----------



## troll (2. Juli 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *Eisbären* tauchen überall auf
> 
> Hier ist das dabei entstandene Bild, *nur wer ist das*
> Weitere Bilder sind schon in unserer Galerie.
> /blog.html"]Der TourBLOG ist jetzt auch gefüllt[/URL][/B][/SIZE]





@ erdi = das ist frank vytrisal (lehrer aus darmstadt) 3. platz bei den pros und als erster vom rad zum laufen gewechselt..!!!

ich war auch an der stecke und hab meine kumpels angefeuert....leider war das radl´fahren aufgrund der großen "pulks" nicht so toll....richtig spannedn war das damen rennen ...über 30km "kopf an kopf" und dann hat die nicole l. auf den letzten metern einen sprint hingelegt ...einfach super...

gruss und ich drück die daume das die nächsten termine nicht ins wasser fallen   )


----------



## Andreas (2. Juli 2007)

troll schrieb:


> @ erdi = das ist frank vytrisal (lehrer aus darmstadt) 3. platz bei den pros und als erster vom rad zum laufen gewechselt..!!!



Der ist schon unglaublich 40 Jahre und Amateur. Er hat die Weltmeister Al Sultan und Stadler einfach stehen lassen. Letztes Jahr ist er auch dritter geworden und trotzdem wurde er in den Berichten kaum erwaehnt.

Das Duell Leder gegen Brede haben wir 2 km vor dem Ziel verfolgt. Die Zuschauen waren schon sehr emotional und Erdi hat ja ein super Foto geschossen.
Den Zieleinlauf haette ich gerne gesehen...

Ich habe heute Mittag mal in die Ergebnisliste geschaut. Die Sibylle hat zum zweiten Mal gefinished. Leider haben wir sie nicht gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (2. Juli 2007)

Hallo allerseits.

Da habt Ihr ja richtig was erlebt  

Als ich gestern aufstand, hat es mich gar nicht nach Klingenberg gezogen. Ich habe schnell umdisponiert, mein Hardtail geschnappt und den fullyausgestatten Wölfen gezeigt, dass es auch so geht  Na ja, eigentlich sollten Trails aufgespürt werden, gefunden haben wir leider nur wenige, dafür aber ein paar Höhenmeter  

Wir habens dann im Naturfreundehaus mit leckerem Kuchen und Kaffee ausklingen lassen.  Da ich schon lange nicht mehr dort war, habe ich mir mal gleich zwei Jumbostücker reingezogen. Somit alles in allem ein gelungener Sonntag


----------



## Erdi01 (2. Juli 2007)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Ich war faul und hab gar nichts gemacht. Was soll ich denn da schreiben? Sogar das Trek steht noch so als Lehmklumpen getarnt im Keller, wie ich es von Frammersbach mitgebracht habe...


Ich freue mich immer wenn ich was lesen kann, was nicht von mir stammt  

Aber hatt Dich Frammersbach wirklich so mitgenommen, dass Du im Moment genug vom biken hast  

Das geht vorbei und dann ist Deine HU Runde fällig


----------



## Erdi01 (2. Juli 2007)

puls190 schrieb:


> Hier wird alles immer profesioneller


Nun, alles geht nach wie vor in die richtige Richtung 

Wir müssen nur Dich mal wieder auf dem Rad sehen. Du willst doch sicher mal wieder (m)ein "*besten Bike der Welt*" live sehen.

Bei meinem *Rush* gab es auch schon wieder zwei kleine Änderungen. Die erste Carbonstütze ist durch und ersetzt durch eine Neue aus der Bucht, ja sie ist nun auch mal gekommen, wieder carbon und diesmal so wie sie von anfang an sein sollte: Kröpfung, 400er Länge und prolliges Sichtcarbon  Aber 32g schwerer  

Als Zweites sind die Exustar Ti Pedale auf den Renner geflogen, weil die für's Mounty zu hackelig sind und ich schon auf der Nase lag  Fürn Renner langs aber. Aktuell sind wieder die Ritchy V4 drauf, übers Gewicht dürfen wir da aber nicht reden  Habe jetzt aber die V4 WCS entdeckt, nur eine frage der Zeit bis ...


----------



## Erdi01 (2. Juli 2007)

*@Troll, [email protected]* WAS, so sehen heute Lehrer aus, die habe ich anders in Erinnerung  Habe jetzt aber auch Namen zu den Bildern. Habe gestern abend noch die halstündige live Sendung auf HR3 gesehen  Werd ich in der Galerie noch ändern.
*EDIT: so noch die Namen, den Bildern zugefühgt. 
*
*@[email protected]* Alles klar bei Dir und Deim Rad. Berichte mal näher ... Haben gerade diskutiert wie das mit dem Förster war. Ist der abgehauen, also Fahrerflucht begangen. Dann kann er sein Lappen gleich abliefern oder hat der Polizei geholt und kam mit dehen zurück


----------



## Erdi01 (2. Juli 2007)

Jesus, nur gut das ich weis, das Du ne Süße bist, bei Deim neuen _Aff_itar krieg ich Angst 

Was wollt ich jetzt eigentlich ... 



Kedi schrieb:


> Die Feier wird dann auf der Spessart-Runde nachgeholt ...



... ah ja, jetzt hatte ich extra ein Proseco in meine Trinkflasche gefüllt   und Du warst nicht da  Alles OK bei Dir, oder habe ich oder hatten wir uns verpasst 

*@[email protected]* Und die Eisbären wieder mitten drin statt nur dabei, bei der Staudinger Demo   kam im Regionalfernsehen und in der Bildung stand's heut auch.


----------



## Deleted 37613 (2. Juli 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Die erste Carbonstütze ist durch und ersetzt durch eine Neue aus der Bucht,



Hi Erdi01, 
das hört sich nicht gut an. Ist die Alte durchgebrochen, du hast es hoffentlich rechtzeitig mitbekommen, dass die sich verabschiedet?!

Nutzt du eigentlich Montagepaste fürs Karbon?

Ride on 
 Nature-One


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (3. Juli 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Und die Eisbären wieder mitten drin statt nur dabei, bei der Staudinger Demo   kam im Regionalfernsehen und in der Bildung stand's heut auch.



da wären wir besser aussen rum gefahren, mir war das irgendwie suspekt ...

Es ist Dienstag. Geht was am Donnerstag?  

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Erdi01 (3. Juli 2007)

*@[email protected]* Ja, hatt immer rumgeknackt und war nicht ruhig zu bekommen. Habe dann einfach das Drehmoment erhöht bis zum Tod. Jetzt weis ich was sie _nicht_ aushält  

Und ich habe auch Carbon Montagepaste, so ein rotes Schleimzeugs, steht glaub Dynamic drauf  Drehmomentschlüssel habe ich auch und benutze ich auch.

Die neue gebrauchte macht schon von Haus aus ein stabieleren Eindruck. Ist von WP Compositi. Großer italienischer Carbonbäcker. Backt alles von Teilen bis Rahmen und gelabbelt für viiiiieeele Hersteller  

Habe ich mit Paste montiert und 6 nm angezogen, also vorbildlich. Rutscht nicht und gibt ruhe - bis jetzt  
*
@[email protected]* sage mir wie das Wetter Donnertag Abend wird und ich sache Dir ob Rush Hour oder nicht  

GN8 Deutschland


----------



## Deleted 37613 (3. Juli 2007)

Ich weiß gar nicht wie fest mein Schnellspanner klemmt. 
Bis jetzt bin ich ohne Paste ausgekommen (habe es auch noch nie mit versucht). 
Zum Glück hatte ich noch kein Knacken an der Carbonstange...


----------



## Kedi (3. Juli 2007)

http://www.spiegel.de/sport/0,1518,,00.html

etwas nach unten scrollen
Ton einschalten
"vergrößern" anklicken
"Vollbild" anklicken
...............................................   ....... SPIEGEL Interview noch besser.

*SPIEGEL:* Was für ein Typ ist Fuentes?
*Jaksche:* ..... legt keinen großen Wert auf großspurige Auftritte in der Öffentlichkeit. ... Er ist nicht so ein spanischer Metzger. Er hat was Geniales an sich, auch wenn er manchmal ein bisschen durchknallt. Das ist so einer, der auch mal bei Rot über die Ampel fährt, um zu schauen, was passiert.

...

*Jaksche:* Ich bin zum Reinfundieren immer über Madrid zu den Rennen gefahren. Fuentes ist dann meist morgens oder abends ins Hotel gekommen. Er war dabei oft gestresst, weil er vor großen Rennen viel zu tun hatte. In den Unterlagen der Guardia Civil steht, dass er einmal 72 Stunden am Stück gearbeitet haben soll.

...

*SPIEGEL: *Hat es Sie überrascht, wer alles auf der Liste steht?
*Jaksche: *Ja. Aber noch mehr hat mich überrascht, wer alles nicht draufsteht - bei all dem Wissen, das jetzt bekannt is. Es gibt auch unterschiedliche Versionen dieser Liste, plötzlich fehlten Namen. Da hat es eine Selektion gegeben. Am Ende standen fast nur die Fahrer aus meinem Team Liberty Seguros drauf und ein paar große wie Ullrich oder Basso.


----------



## BlackTrek (3. Juli 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> [Zitat aus Jaksche Interview] Es gibt auch unterschiedliche Versionen dieser Liste, plötzlich fehlten Namen. Da hat es eine Selektion gegeben.


Offensichtlich, denn es sollen ja auch nochmal so viele Fussballer, Leichtathleten etc. dabei gewesen sein. Aber da spricht NIEMAND drüber. Die Sport-Mafia scheint bei den anderen besser zu funktionieren...

Mich nervt´s mittlerweile vor allem echt an, dass ich als Freizeitsportler mir mittlerweile von Leuten auf der Strasse Bemerkungen über Doping anhören muss. Hallo? Seh ich aus, als ob Doping bei mir was helfen würde?  

@Erdi: Ja irgendwie war letzte Woche die Luft raus. Und das Wetter trägt ja auch nich gerade zur Motivation bei. Ich hab vor allem überhaupt keine Lust mehr, durch Schlamm zu fahren.  

Die Tour um Hanau ist wie ich gesehen habe an ein paar Stellen mit Brennesseln zugewachsen. Muss mal schauen, ob ich die umgehen kann. Ansonsten könnte man auch mal etwas gemütlich durch die Wetterau cruisen. Lup, Miss Marple und ich waren im Frühjahr mal eine Runde gefahren, die könnte man mal wieder ausgraben (ca. 70km 600hm).


----------



## Kedi (3. Juli 2007)

*Jaksche: *Es gab das Gerücht, dass ich rede, und das hat wohl viele beunruhigt. Bjarne Riis zum Beispiel sagte mir, er könne mir nicht helfen, er könne ja nichts dafür. Und er sagte, dass es ihm leidtue. Alle behaupteten immer, dass der Radsport mafiös sei. Aber dieser Vergleich stimmt nicht. Die Mafia kümmert sich um ihre Leute, um ihre Familien. Wenn einer zurückbleibt, muss er sich keine Sorgen machen. Wäre der Radsport eine Mafia, würden sie sagen: Halt ein Jahr lang deine Klappe, und danach stellen wir dich zu guten Konditionen wieder ein. Aber der Radsport ist nicht mafiös, der Radsport ist skrupellos.

... hm, stimmt nicht: Bisher ist fast jeder Rennfahrer in das System reingekommen, egal ob erwischt oder nicht: Aldag, Bölts, Henn, Dietz .... Riis, nur nicht Ulle. Der hat beim Radfahren sein Hirn auf den Asphaltstrecken platt gefahren  . Ganz im Gegensatz zu Jaksche.


----------



## Erdi01 (3. Juli 2007)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> @Erdi: Ja irgendwie war letzte Woche die Luft raus. Und das Wetter trägt ja auch nich gerade zur Motivation bei. Ich hab vor allem überhaupt keine Lust mehr, durch Schlamm zu fahren.


das WE soll wohl ganz passabel werden. Dann lass uns zwei doch mal wieder eine Renner Runde drehen  Bist Du dabei ...

Bei einer Wettterau-Runde würde ich auch mitkommen.

*@[email protected]* hast Du eine Syntace P4 Stütze drin  

*@[email protected]* lief der Original-Bericht schon letzen Sonntag in Spiegel-TV oder kommt der noch 

Und Komentare wie sie Blacky beschrieben hatt, habe ich auch schon öfter's gehört.


----------



## karsten13 (3. Juli 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> @[email protected] sage mir wie das Wetter Donnertag Abend wird und ich sache Dir ob Rush Hour oder nicht



Das Wetter wird gut  
Ob sich da allerdings wasserscheue Eisbären vor die Tür wagen, ist eine andere Frage  

Unsere heutige Ausfahrt war zwar nur kurz, aber die Bremsbeläge haben gelitten  

@Kedi: Gibt es einen Link zu Eurem Mittwoch-RR-Treff in Mülheim? Treffpunkt, Uhrzeit? 
Für morgen sieht es zwar schlecht aus, aber irgendwann möchte ich da mal mitfahren ...  
Findet der bei jedem Wetter statt?

Danke und Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## RedRum05 (3. Juli 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@[email protected]* Alles klar bei Dir und Deim Rad. Berichte mal näher ... Haben gerade diskutiert wie das mit dem Förster war. Ist der abgehauen, also Fahrerflucht begangen. Dann kann er sein Lappen gleich abliefern oder hat der Polizei geholt und kam mit dehen zurück



Beiden geht es wieder gut! Der Förster ist zunächst "abgehauen" und kam dann kurze Zeit nach der Polizei wieder. Vielleicht hat er auch erstmal im Wald gewartet, ob wir wirklich die Polizei rufen. Die Polizei wird nach Klärung des Sachverhalts den Unfall an die Staatsanwalschaft weitergeben (- so steht es auf dem Zettel!) Somit glaube ich, dass er noch einiges zu erwarten hat. Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden


----------



## RedRum05 (3. Juli 2007)

Wen es interresiert = KLICK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kedi (4. Juli 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Das Wetter wird gut
> @Kedi: Gibt es einen Link zu Eurem Mittwoch-RR-Treff in Mülheim? Treffpunkt, Uhrzeit?
> Für morgen sieht es zwar schlecht aus, aber irgendwann möchte ich da mal mitfahren ...
> Findet der bei jedem Wetter statt?
> ...



*@karsten13,*
die Mühlheimer Renner fahren: 
Mittwochs, 19:00 Uhr, Treffpunkt Mühlheimer Fähre 
Es geht mit der Fähre (--> Dörnigheim) für 2 Std. immer in die Wetterau.  Einige Brägels sind auch dabei   .

Sonntags, z.Zt. 8:30 Uhr,Treffpunkt Mühlheimer Fähre.
Es geht je nach vorheriger Absprache entweder in den ODW, Wetterau, Spessart .... für ca. 3 - 4 1/2 Std. 
Zum Mittagessen müssen sie zu Hause sein   . Ein paar Brägels können auch hier dabei sein   .

Bei Pisswetter fährt keiner  .

Übrigens: Es gibt nie eine Kaffee/Kuchen-Pause. Es wird durchgefahren. Ist auch besser für die Beine   . 

*@Erdi01 *und * @BlackTrek,*
keine Ahnung, ob der Bericht schon im TV lief  . Das Interview im SPIEGEL selbst ist der Hammer. Bisher das beste, was ich gelesen habe. 

Kommentare beim Radfahren habe ich mir bisher nicht anhören müssen. Ich fahre einfach. Nach Gefühl. Bis ein Autofahrer kommt und mich von der Straße drängen möchte   .


Grüße, *kedi*


----------



## Erdi01 (4. Juli 2007)

Moin,

*@Red, [email protected]* Ist ja wohl unverschähmt  Viel Spaß und nicht übertreiben. Sicherheit geht vor 

*@[email protected]* Was sind Brägels  

Am WE startet die TdF, bin gespannt was es noch für Überraschungen gibt. Gestern kam ein kurze Mitteilung, dass zwei komplette Teams und Einzelfahrer, wohl auch Klöden und Vogt irgendein "antidoping" Schriftstück noch nicht unterschrieben haben. Wenn die TdF-Leitung konsequent ist wie angekündigt werden all die, die nicht unterschreiben ausgeschlossen. Die Spannung steigt ...

Schönen Tag, muß los


----------



## Kedi (4. Juli 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@[email protected]* Was sind Brägels



*@Erdi01,*

hm ... du liest also keine TOUR-Zeitschrift ... 

Brägels sind schwer zu beschreiben. Das ist eine bestimmte Sorte von Rennradfahrern, über die es jeden Monat eine Geschichte in der TOUR gibt. Brägel heißt nur ein ganz spezieller. Er ist so eine Art Vereinsheini, der immer versucht, besser zu sein als seine Mitfahrer: Da wird dann immer mit seifigen Tritten pedaliert, in den Gängen gerührt, mit Sprüchen, Kommentaren, über unerlaubte Mittelchen am Stammtisch diskutiert ... ein Hefeweizen folgt dem anderen ... einfach zum Totlachen.

Muß dir mal eine Kostprobe zum Lesen geben. 

Grüße, *kedi*


----------



## Andreas (4. Juli 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> hm ... du liest also keine TOUR-Zeitschrift ...



Ich hab's auch nicht gewusst und lese auch keine Tour. Aber für alle Unwissenden
gibt es ja Wikipedia  

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brägel


----------



## Lupo (4. Juli 2007)

Andreas schrieb:


> Ich hab's auch nicht gewusst und lese auch keine Tour. Aber für alle Unwissenden
> gibt es ja Wikipedia
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brägel



ging mir genauso, bin ja auch kein asphaltschneider 

aber....manchma glaub ich dasses auch mtb-brägels geben könnte. nein, ich nenne keine namen


----------



## Kedi (4. Juli 2007)

*@Andreas,* danke für den Link! 
Brägel wird saugeil beschrieben - nun ja, und hin und wieder kommt er bei mir auch zum Vorschein   . 

*@Lupo,* ich muss mich outen: Beim MTB-fahren ist er mein ständiger Begleiter  .


Und an alle, die sich für das Reinfundieren  etc. interessieren: 
TV, heute, ZDF (mit dem zweiten Blick sieht man besser  ) 22:45 Uhr

Ciao, *kedi*


----------



## Erdi01 (4. Juli 2007)

Herrlich, Mittag und ich sitz hier allein mit meim Forum und keiner schwätzt auf mich ein  

*@Kedi, [email protected]* Danke für die Info. Habe ich echt noch nix von gehört, aber geil - der Begriff fällt hier jetzt garantiert öfter - dafür sorge ich schon, Rubrik: Der Brägel und ich  

*@[email protected]* Habe gerade gelesen, dass der *IRONMAN 2008* in Rekordzeit von 14 Stunden *ausgebucht* war. So ein Mist, wollt da doch mitmachen  

Gruß vom *Ironman-Brägel*, der sich jetzt wieder vollschwätzen lässt ...


----------



## troll (4. Juli 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Herrlich, Mittag und ich sitz hier allein mit meim . So ein Mist, wollt da doch mitmachen
> 
> Gruß vom *Ironman-Brägel*, der sich jetzt wieder vollschwätzen lässt ...




es gibt noch seeehr viele ander schöne langdist.-tri. veranstaltungen .....
http://www.embrunman.com

die radstrecke ist super...alles schön flach..!!!


oder wir machen mal einen daheim ......4 runden im see nieder roden um die bojen....dann ne schöne runde durch den odenwald miltenberg ist wendepunkt...gelaufen wird dann von dietzenbach nach messel und zurrück....  ))

na wie is es ...trag mal ein termin ein ..!

gruss

p.s ..   als versorgungs stellen dürfen nur aral tankstellen angefahren werden !


----------



## BlackTrek (4. Juli 2007)

Naja, der Brägel in der "Tour" ist ja eher einer, der von allem immer ein bisschen zu viel macht, weil er glaubt, dass "echte Sportler" (tm) das so machen. 
Aber stimmt schon, die Rolle des penetranten Besserwissers ist da schon sehr vordergründig. Und natürlich gibts Brägels auch bei den Bikern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (4. Juli 2007)

troll schrieb:


> es gibt noch seeehr viele ander schöne langdist.-tri. veranstaltungen .....
> http://www.embrunman.com
> 
> die radstrecke ist super...alles schön flach..!!!
> ...



wenn das schwimmen nur nicht wäre...


----------



## Deleted 37613 (4. Juli 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@[email protected]* hast Du eine Syntace P4 Stütze drin




Jep die hab ich drin !


----------



## Google (4. Juli 2007)

Guten Abend allerseits

@[email protected] Wie bereits angekündigt meine Antwort auf Deine Frage, die Du noch gar nicht gestellt hast  

Ja, ich habe Lust den ODWX per Renner nach Heidelberg kommendes Wochenende zu fahren  

Ich kann aber nur am Samstag  

Grüße

Google


----------



## karsten13 (4. Juli 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> *@karsten13,*
> die Mühlheimer Renner fahren:
> Mittwochs, 19:00 Uhr, Treffpunkt Mühlheimer Fähre
> Es geht mit der Fähre (--> Dörnigheim) für 2 Std. immer in die Wetterau.  Einige Brägels sind auch dabei   .
> ...



danke für die Info's  
Aber Sonntag 8:30     seid ihr vor mir sicher ...



Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Red, [email protected]* Ist ja wohl unverschähmt



das hab' ich beim Lesen auch gedacht ...


Da es ja wohl (wieder) keine offizielle Rush-Hour gibt, frag' ich mal so in die Runde: 

*Wer hat morgen abend Bock auf Slush-Hour??? Mein Crosser  will raus ...*

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Deleted 37613 (4. Juli 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Wen es interresiert = KLICK



Hey super klasse, sieht aus wie bei meinem letzten Urlaub! 
Aber kommt heil nach Hause, bei uns waren die Knie auch nach den Touren offen  

Ich will euch wieder sehen !!


----------



## Erdi01 (4. Juli 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> *@Erdi01,*
> 
> hm ... du liest also keine TOUR-Zeitschrift ...
> 
> ...


Nee, lese ich wirklich nicht. Aber so ne Kostprobe wäre schon nicht schlecht. Am besten stecken wir mal die Köpfe zusammen und lesen das gemeinsam. Das wird sicher richtig spassig  

Mensch *Mädel*, mit dem Begriff haste was angerichtet, geht mir nicht mehr aus dem Kopp und kennt jetzt auch Jeder in der Firma, wir können ganze Bücher damit füllen, was glaub'st Du wieviel Kfz-Brägel es gibt  

Vom TV-Bericht auf'em ZDF habe ich die letzen 20 Min noch gesehen, zu mehr hatt's nicht mehr gereicht. Ist alles zum :kotz:  und sicher nur die Spitze des Eisberg's.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (5. Juli 2007)

*@[email protected]* zum Glück war das mein Brägel und nicht ich, der den Mund so voll genommen hatt 
Aber gegen eine Miltenberg-Tour, wenn Du sie anbietest habe ich nix einzuwenden. 

*@[email protected]* Bei der P4 brauchst Du Dir über's Anzugmoment nicht viel Gedanken machen. Die Stütze hatt ein Alu-Kern und verträgt ne Menge.

*@[email protected]* Du kennst aber schon die Wetterberichte für morgen. Da kann ich nix entdecken, was mich motivieren würde eine Rush-Hour anzubieten


----------



## Erdi01 (5. Juli 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Guten Abend allerseits
> 
> @[email protected] Wie bereits angekündigt meine Antwort auf Deine Frage, die Du noch gar nicht gestellt hast
> 
> ...



Ich sach nur Inseiderwissen  Nach unserer Jahrenplanung '08 von heut abend  Zu gegebener Zeit hier dann auch dazu mehr.

Aber OK die Frage zur Antwort:

Es soll ja einscheihnend gutes Wetter am WE geben. Auch wenn ich's noch nicht richtig glauben kann.

*Wer von den RR'lern hätte den Lust und Zeit auf einen Odenwald-Renner-X am WE  *

GN8


----------



## fohns (5. Juli 2007)

hmmmmmmmm.
lust schon. 
aber so kurz vor dem alpX ist etwas schongang mit weichspüler angesagt.
also lockere runden am WE.

wie schon oben gepostet:
irgendwann klappt das mit dem odenwalX....

viel spaß Euch,
fohns.


----------



## Google (5. Juli 2007)

Na ja....zuviel des Guten ist auch nicht gerade förderlich. Ihr fahrt doch erst Samstag oder Sonntag in einer Woche Eure Tour. Das bisschen Heidelberg macht mal gar nix bis dahin  Du verpasst ne saugeile Tour und wichtige KM für den Cross......MEINE Meinung  

Grüße

Google


----------



## Sakir (5. Juli 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> Es wird durchgefahren. Ist auch besser für die Beine   .


das kann ich bestätigen


----------



## Erdi01 (5. Juli 2007)

hält sich ja in Grenzen, die Begeisterung für ein ODW-X ... traut Ihr alle dem Wetter nicht - oder was ist 



fohns schrieb:


> aber so kurz vor dem alpX ist etwas schongang mit weichspüler angesagt.
> fohns.


ein  bisschen früh oder. Du kannst Dich unter der Woche seelisch und moralisch auf den AlpenX vorbereiten. Ich nehme auch gern Tempo raus und wir machen eine gemühtliche Tour draus, vllt kann ich damit auch mal Blacky beilocken.

*@[email protected]* ich hätte Dich sehr gern mal dabei  Was muß ich tun, damit Du mitkommst  

*@[email protected]* ob ich Dich jemals wieder auf dem Rad zu Gesicht bekomme. Kannst Du Dir nicht mal das WE freischauffeln  

*@[email protected]* wann ist nun Euer Kaffeeklatsch. Legt Ihn doch so, das es passt 

Und was ist mit unserer radverrückten *@Kedi*   Wenn Du mir erzählst Du fährst nicht am WE, glaub ich Dir das sowoeso nicht, also versuch's erst gar nicht 

Und ich für mein Teil werd bei den derzeitigen Wetteraussichten so oder so Samstag *UND* Sonntag auf dem Rad verbringen  

So und jetzt äußert Euch bitte, ich frage nicht noch mal ...


----------



## Kedi (5. Juli 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@[email protected]* ich hätte Dich sehr gern mal dabei  Was muß ich tun, damit Du mitkommst
> 
> *@[email protected]* ob ich Dich jemals wieder auf dem Rad zu Gesicht bekomme. Kannst Du Dir nicht mal das WE freischauffeln
> 
> ...




*@Erdi01, *

ich versuchs erst gar nicht. Bin seit Montag aber keinen Meter gefahren  . Was ist denn das für ein Kaffeklatsch mit @Andreas+Claudy? Könnte ich da mit? Leider kann ich da dann doch nicht mithalten ... aber vielleicht im Windschatten  ? Oder gilt da "Null Toleranz"?

Grüße, *kedi*


----------



## karsten13 (5. Juli 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> *Wer hat morgen abend Bock auf Slush-Hour??? Mein Crosser  will raus ...*



trotz überwältigendem Zuspruch ...



Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@[email protected]* Du kennst aber schon die Wetterberichte für morgen. Da kann ich nix entdecken, was mich motivieren würde eine Rush-Hour anzubieten



... und aller negativer Wettervorhersagen war ich eben draussen  

Nachdem ich total angefressen aus der Firma raus bin  *musste* ich auch auf's Rad ...

Ffm - Gravenbruch - Dreieich - Zeppelinheim - um den Flughafen incl. Startbahn West - Zeppelinheim - Stadion (kurz Genesis gelauscht) - Niederrad - Mainufer

Schöne Tour, gar nicht so schlammig wie erwartet und von oben ganz trocken   

Wegen Odenwald-Tour: Meine Wochenendplanung steht noch nicht. Ob meine  Spessart-Tour am Sonntag zustande kommt, keine Ahnung. Samstag wollte ich mich eigentlich wieder mal bei den Citybikern blicken lassen, aber schaun mer mal ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Erdi01 (6. Juli 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Wegen Odenwald-Tour: Meine Wochenendplanung steht noch nicht. Ob meine  Spessart-Tour am Sonntag zustande kommt, keine Ahnung. Samstag wollte ich mich eigentlich wieder mal bei den Citybikern blicken lassen, aber schaun mer mal ...
> 
> Gruss,
> 
> Karsten.


Du weist ja, ich lese mit und bin informiert  

Die Citybiker laufen nicht weg, komme erstmal mit uns am Samstag durch den ODW. Google und ich fahren ziemlich sicher. Mit Dir sind wir zu Dritt. Mit Kedi zu viert  

Bin aber wohl schon zu Müde und begreife gerade gar nicht so richtig was sie uns da oben eigentlich mitteilt  Muß wohl wieder so ein Brägel sein, der sich da ausgelassen hatt  

*Ich werte es mal als Zusage*  

Damit auch _ich's_ begreif wer eigentlich mitkommt. Habe ich mal den LMB aktiviert:

*Renner Odenwald-X* *am Samstag*

Interesse an der Sonntagstour hatte ich ja schon in Nachbarforum bekundet. Können wir ja dann auf der Samstags-Tour bequatschen.

Ein hundemüdes gut's Nächtle ...

*EDIT:* Und bring Deine beiden Lady's auch gleich mit ...


----------



## Deleted 37613 (6. Juli 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@[email protected]* Bei der P4 brauchst Du Dir über's Anzugmoment nicht viel Gedanken machen. Die Stütze hatt ein Alu-Kern und verträgt ne Menge.



Ja habe ich gemerkt, die ist robust.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (6. Juli 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Damit auch _ich's_ begreif wer eigentlich mitkommt. Habe ich mal den LMB aktiviert:
> 
> *Renner Odenwald-X* *am Samstag*


 Moin, Moin. Eine kleine bescheidene Frage: Könntest Du für die Anreisenden die Startzeit auf 10:30 Uhr legen ?  

Und von der Reisgeschwindigkeit nach Heidelberg wünsche ich mir ein gemütliches, lockeres Tempo. Ich fühl mich seit Tagen nicht sonderlich spritzig aber bei einem moderaten Tempo durchaus noch ausdauernd  Also bitte nicht krachen lassen

Ich hoffe Euch (Wer auch immer noch mitkommt) gehts ähnlich  Aber das klappt schon  Wie halt immer  

Grüße

Google


----------



## fohns (6. Juli 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ein  bisschen früh oder. Du kannst Dich unter der Woche seelisch und moralisch auf den AlpenX vorbereiten.



nee, ist schon ok so. sonntag steht auch eine wölferunde an, daher gibts am samstag nur lockeres einradeln.
haut auch zeitlich nicht hin, weil ich samstag noch einiges einkaufen und erledigen muss.

Euch viel spaß wünscht der 
fohns.


----------



## Erdi01 (6. Juli 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Moin, Moin. Eine kleine bescheidene Frage: Könntest Du für die Anreisenden die Startzeit auf 10:30 Uhr legen ?
> Google


ist kein Problem für mich. Je später, um so wärmer und schöner.

Schönen Tag ...


----------



## Andreas (6. Juli 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ist kein Problem für mich. Je später, um so wärmer und schöner.
> 
> Schönen Tag ...



Die Uhrzeit würde mir zwar auch entgegen kommen, aber Kaffeeklatsch ist am
Samstag und Kedi es handelt sich hierbei nicht um eine Radtour.

Am Sonntag hätte ich Zeit zum Biken, aber auch nur begrenzt, weil ich
am frühen Abend schon verabredet bin. Ein Odenwald X ist da soch sehr
zeitaufwändig.


----------



## Kedi (6. Juli 2007)

*@Andreas,*

verstehe  nicht ...  ... was du meinst ...

Ciao, *kedi*


----------



## Kedi (6. Juli 2007)

*@Andreas,*

grübel, grübel, denk, grübel .... oder ist es der Brägel ...  ... ?

Ciao, *kedi*


----------



## Andreas (6. Juli 2007)

Das meinte ich:



Kedi schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für ein Kaffeklatsch mit @Andreas+Claudy? Könnte ich da mit?


----------



## Kedi (6. Juli 2007)

*@Andreas,*

mich  hat es da aber wohl wirklich gebrägelt  . 
Dachte, dass mit dem Kaffeeklatsch die Runde in den Spessart gemeint ist, die der karsten13 aus dem Renner-Forum für diesen Samstag geplant hatte. Da gibt es nämlich auch eine Claudia (?) ... tztztzzzzz .... ich verabschiede mich jetzt wohl lieber in die Wälder ..... es wird kritisch mit mir  ....

Ciao, *kedi*


----------



## karsten13 (6. Juli 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *Renner Odenwald-X* *am Samstag*



habe mich mal eingetragen, hoffe ich komme rechtzeitig aus dem Bett ...
... also im Zweifel nicht warten ...

Die Rückfahrt mit der Bahn werde ich mir aber diesmal definitiv sparen. 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (6. Juli 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> die Runde in den Spessart gemeint ist, die der karsten13 aus dem Renner-Forum für diesen Samstag geplant hatte.



Sonntag (!), nicht Samstag ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Erdi01 (6. Juli 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Sonntag (!), nicht Samstag ...
> 
> Gruss,
> 
> Karsten.


Jetzt gehen Kedi langsam die Agumente aus morgen _nicht_ dabei zu sein  

Für Sonntag bin ich angemeldet. Ich nehme an Du machst über die Dettinger Brücke. Wann müßt ich dort sein


----------



## karsten13 (6. Juli 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ich nehme an Du machst über die Dettinger Brücke. Wann müßt ich dort sein



'ne gute Stunde später, also so 12:05 - 12:10 ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Kedi (6. Juli 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> habe mich mal eingetragen, hoffe ich komme rechtzeitig aus dem Bett ...
> ... also im Zweifel nicht warten ...
> 
> Die Rückfahrt mit der Bahn werde ich mir aber diesmal definitiv sparen.
> ...



*@Erdi01, **@karsten13,*
Habe mich für morgen auch eingetragen, auch wenn ich dann abkacken werde ... :kotz: 

Die Rückfahrt würde ich mir auch gerne sparen, stattdessen lieber fahren ...  ...

Und wenn die Beine danach noch gut sind, will ich mir am Sonntag (!) den Rest geben ... :kotz:

Muss den Rest meiner Kräfte jetzt sparen, 
also gutes nächtle, *kedi*


----------



## Erdi01 (7. Juli 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> Die Rückfahrt würde ich mir auch gerne sparen, stattdessen lieber fahren ...  ...
> also gutes nächtle, *kedi*





karsten13 schrieb:


> Die Rückfahrt mit der Bahn werde ich mir aber diesmal definitiv sparen.
> 
> Gruss,
> 
> Karsten.



Also ich würde ja auch  aber, ihr wisst schon wovon Ihr da redet  

a) kann ich das Google nicht antun 
b) kommt Ihr schon nach Dtz geradelt 
c) kennt Ihr den Weg zurück  (am leichtesten B3 (=Appelhopping) ca. 80 KM 400 Hm bis Dtz)
d) starten wir dafür zu spät  
e) möchte ich eigentlich, dass wir zusammen starten und auch zusammen ankommen.
f) spart die Körner für Sonntag 

Bis später ...


----------



## Kedi (7. Juli 2007)

*@Erdi01,*

komme nach Dietzenbach, bin um 10:29 Uhr dann da. Den Rest können wir dann noch mal besprechen.

Ciao, *kedi*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (7. Juli 2007)

Moin, moin

also ich glaube, dass wird mir heute zu hart  Zurückfahren mit dem Renner will ich mir schon mal gar nicht antun und selbst wenn wir uns auf die Bahn oder sonstwas einigen, seid Ihr mir momentan zu fit, bzw. übermotiviert  

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass mir die Tour Spass machen wird, dass wird mir zu viel "leiden" 

Ich bitte um Verständnis  Wir sehen uns, wenn ich mich wieder fitter fühle und es mir geben will  

Euch viel Spass

Grüße


Google


----------



## karsten13 (7. Juli 2007)

Google schrieb:


> also ich glaube, dass wird mir heute zu hart  Zurückfahren mit dem Renner will ich mir schon mal gar nicht antun und selbst wenn wir uns auf die Bahn oder sonstwas einigen, seid Ihr mir momentan zu fit, bzw. übermotiviert
> 
> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass mir die Tour Spass machen wird, dass wird mir zu viel "leiden"
> 
> Ich bitte um Verständnis  Wir sehen uns, wenn ich mich wieder fitter fühle und es mir geben will



 so einfach abmelden geht ja gar nicht. Es ist überhaupt kein Problem, die Tour in lockerem Tempo bis Heidelberg zu fahren. Also zier Dich nicht so  und fahr mit!

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Erdi01 (7. Juli 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Zurückfahren mit dem Renner will ich mir schon mal gar nicht antun und selbst wenn wir uns auf die Bahn oder sonstwas einigen, seid Ihr mir momentan zu fit, bzw. übermotiviert
> Grüße
> Google


fänd ich auch schade, wenn Du nicht mitkommst. Und ich habe *NICHT* vor zurückzuradeln 

CU


----------



## Google (7. Juli 2007)

Also ich weiß net so recht und bin verunsichert. Ihr könnt eine für Euch angenehme Geschwindigkeit arrangieren. Ich würde wohl trotzdem des öfteren darum bitten (noch) langsamer zu fahren. Ich glaub das passt heute einfach nicht mit den Vorstellungen aller. Es soll ja auch Euch Spass machen.


----------



## Erdi01 (7. Juli 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Also ich weiß net so recht und bin verunsichert. Ihr könnt eine für Euch angenehme Geschwindigkeit arrangieren. Ich würde wohl trotzdem des öfteren darum bitten (noch) langsamer zu fahren. Ich glaub das passt heute einfach nicht mit den Vorstellungen aller. Es soll ja auch Euch Spass machen.



*KOMM MIT* - das wäre das erste Mal, dass wir uns *NICHT* arrangieren würden   

Du bist doch schon so lange heiß auf den ODW-X

... *UND* wir Beide nehmen auf jeden Fall den Zug.

Also, komme in die Pötte ...

bis später


----------



## Google (7. Juli 2007)

*Ja, Jaaaa......Iss ja schon gut  ​*


Erdi01 schrieb:


> Also, komme in die Pötte ...bis später


----------



## Erdi01 (7. Juli 2007)

so alle sind hoffentlich wieder zu Hause  

Heute beginnt "Die Tour der Leiden" die Tour de France, aber das wir aus Sympatie auch eine Tour der Leiden absolvieren hätte ich nicht gedacht  



Google schrieb:


> also ich glaube, dass wird mir heute zu hart
> ...
> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass mir die Tour Spass machen wird, dass wird mir zu viel "leiden"
> Grüße
> Google



er sollte recht behalten ...  



Kedi schrieb:


> Habe mich für morgen auch eingetragen, auch wenn ich dann abkacken werde ... :kotz:
> also gutes nächtle, *kedi*



das hielte ich zu dem Zeitpunkt auch noch für ein Scherz ...  

Mehr zu gegebener Zeit im Blog ...

CU


----------



## Google (7. Juli 2007)

Jesses  Da zeigt sich mal wieder wie gut man seinen Körper doch kennt  

Eine Leidenstour wurde es ja eigentlich nicht für mich. Ich hab rechtzeitig die Bremse gezogen. Wenn man merkt dass es nicht geht, soll man aufhören. Ich hab mich dann noch im gemütlichen Tempo in Darmstadt verfahren was mich zwang,mal kurz an einer Tanke die Lage zu checken  So gut 3,5 Stunden Fahrzeit werde ich wohl gefahren sein, Tacho ging ja net.

Seit meinem Urlaubsantritt bin ich einfach zu unregelmässig und zu wenig gefahren. Dies ist auch dem Kackwetter zu schulden  

Dewegen werde ich mich wenigstens Morgen nochmal kurz auf meinen Esel schwingen. Das Wetter kommende Woche ist ja mal wieder unberechenbar  

Ich hoffe es war trotz allem ne schöne Tour für Euche alle.

Grüße

Google


----------



## Kedi (7. Juli 2007)

*@ODW-X-Renner,*

Ihr seid also alle heile angekommen  .

Nach meiner abgekackten  Tour von heute werde ich mir Boxen reinfundieren: Klitschko vs. Brewster. 
Vielleicht schöpfe ich dann doch noch Kräfte  für morgen. 

Ciao, *kedi*


----------



## karsten13 (7. Juli 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es war trotz allem ne schöne Tour für Euche alle.



ja, war's   Und Hauptsache alle heil zurück ...
Hat mich heute irgendwie an 10, sorry 5 kleine Negerlein erinnert  

Erst hat uns google auf'm Otzberg verlassen, dann troll nach dem Mossautal.
Letztlich habe ich dann noch die "Rest-Gruppe" gesprengt  
Sorry, aber in Unter-Abtsteinach habe ich schon den Neckar gerochen  

Ein paar Bilder gibt's hier.

Bis morgen  

Karsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (7. Juli 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> Nach meiner abgekackten  Tour von heute werde ich mir Boxen reinfundieren: Klitschko vs. Brewster.
> Ciao, *kedi*



mache ich auch gerade, aber ich gugg's nur. Wenn Du morgen Kreisel um mich fahren solltest weis ich warum  

Wärend ich schaue habe ich mein Lap vor mir und nebenbei den Blog und die Galerie gefüllt  

*so war's ... Die Tour der Leiden*

Bis morgen ...


----------



## Erdi01 (8. Juli 2007)

Hallo Kedi, bin zu Hause


----------



## Kedi (8. Juli 2007)

*@Erdi01,*

alles klar  . 
Du hast bestimmt schon getankt  . Lass es dir noch gut gehen und vergiss nicht: 5 min. dehnen 


*@karsten13, @Claudy + @unbekannter Begleiter,*

war eine absolut coole Tour  !!! Werde die Anstiege noch des öfteren aus dem Hirn rauskramen, ganz besonders Wittgenborn  ... uiuiui ui ... heftig  

Ciao, gutes nächtle, *kedi*


----------



## karsten13 (8. Juli 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> Werde die Anstiege noch des öfteren aus dem Hirn rauskramen, ganz besonders Wittgenborn



ich finde ja Engländer von Sailauf schlimmer, alles Geschmacksache  

Bilder gibt's hier.

@Erdi01: Bin gespannt, wie die Überschrift Deines Blog-Eintrages von heute lautet ...  

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Erdi01 (8. Juli 2007)

*@Kedi,* ich tank immer noch, nur auf dehnen habe ich kein Bock, dafür war's nicht schlimm genug  

Wittgenborn anders rum gefällt mir besser. Ich fand die Hubbel im Anschluß zum :kotz: Die und meine wieder mal geänderte Sitzposition haben nicht gepasst  

Und Kedi, zu Dir fällt mir im Vergleich gestern zu heute nur Landis ein  

*@[email protected]* da fällt mir schon was passendes ein. Habe auch ne ganze Menge geile Bilder, werd mir auch bei Dir wieder zwei, drei klauen. Geblogt wird aber erst im Laufe der Woche, werd noch ein wenig die Spannung halten  Aber wirklich ne geile Tour  

GN8


----------



## Erdi01 (9. Juli 2007)

Mal gespannt, ob sich hier noch irgendwelche *Eisbären *auslassen, kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass sie am WE in der Höhle gesessen haben


----------



## karsten13 (9. Juli 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Mal gespannt, ob sich hier noch irgendwelche *Eisbären *auslassen, kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass sie am WE in der Höhle gesessen haben



KillerN hat seinen Blog fortgeschrieben ...


----------



## Erdi01 (9. Juli 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> KillerN hat seinen Blog fortgeschrieben ...



Die Einträge kenne ich schon


----------



## Kedi (9. Juli 2007)

*@Erdi01** + @karsten13, *

o.k., o.k., habe vorgestern von meinem Gyn ein Testosteronpflaster     bekommen. Obwohl  , bei mir müsste man vielleicht ein Östrogenpflaster draufbabben ...  ... aber Landis' Ritt vor einem Jahr war trotzdem geil. 

Was neues zum Reinfundieren: Heute, Phoenix, 23:00 Uhr

Schönen Tag noch, gutes Regenieren, Auftanken, *kedi*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## troll (9. Juli 2007)

@ erdi .....

sag mal 06.01.08 .....

gibts ein besonderen grund für sooooo laaaaaaange termine  ?

gruss
t.


----------



## Claudy (9. Juli 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> [B*@karsten13, @Claudy + @unbekannter Begleiter,* war eine absolut coole Tour  !!! Werde die Anstiege noch des öfteren aus dem Hirn rauskramen, ganz besonders Wittgenborn  ... uiuiui ui ... heftig  *kedi*




Guten Morgen,
schön war es gestern (Sonne  , ein grüner und sommerlicher Spessart, steile Berge, den romantische Stopp an der Tankstelle in Bad Orb, die sehr nette Begleitung  )  Vielen Dank für den schönen Sonntag! Euch allen eine schöne Woche und hoffentlich bis bald. Liebe Grüße Anke


----------



## Deleted 37613 (9. Juli 2007)

Am Wochenende kam ich nicht wirklich zum Tourfahren! 
65 km durch Botengänge, das wars. 
Ihr schafft ja ganz schön km mit dem Renner, ich glaube ich brauche auch einen  

Könnt ihr mir ne Marke empfehlen? 

Grüße


----------



## Erdi01 (9. Juli 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> *@Erdi01** + @karsten13, *
> Was neues zum Reinfundieren: Heute, Phoenix, 23:00 Uhr
> 
> *kedi*


Phönix was is'en das fürn Sender habe ich dehn überhaupt im Kabel, muß mal suchen gehen


----------



## Erdi01 (9. Juli 2007)

troll schrieb:


> @ erdi .....
> 
> sag mal 06.01.08 .....
> 
> ...


die Tour war ursprünglich für Angang dieses Jahres geplant, kam nicht zustande und ich habe sie halt um ein Jahr verschoben  

Muß ich mir mal anschauen wo es da eigentlich lang geht, könnt man vllt mal auskramen und fahren


----------



## karsten13 (9. Juli 2007)

Nature-one schrieb:


> Ihr schafft ja ganz schön km mit dem Renner, ich glaube ich brauche auch einen
> 
> Könnt ihr mir ne Marke empfehlen?



ich weiss, welche Marke Dir Erdi01 empfehlen würde ...  

Entscheidender als die Marke sind aber wohl eher die Fragen:
Wieviel willst Du ausgeben?
Kauf beim Versender oder Händler vor Ort?

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (9. Juli 2007)

Claudy schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für den schönen Sonntag! Euch allen eine schöne Woche und hoffentlich bis bald. Liebe Grüße Anke


Ja würd mich auch freuen und Dir nochmal Danke für das Power-Gel. Werd mich bei Gelegenheit revanchieren  

Kommt nicht oft vor, aber heute habe ich schwere Beine


----------



## RedRum05 (9. Juli 2007)

So...wieder im Lande (*leider*) und das -  - geht nicht mehr aus meinem Gesicht! Jetzt wird wieder der Odenwald entdeckt und gleich mal getestet, was der Urlaub so gebracht hat. Freu mich schon auf die nächste gemeinsame Tour


----------



## Erdi01 (9. Juli 2007)

Nature-one schrieb:


> Ihr schafft ja ganz schön km mit dem Renner, ich glaube ich brauche auch einen
> 
> Könnt ihr mir ne Marke empfehlen?
> 
> Grüße


Find ich gut mit dem Renner   und was wirst Du von mir an Empfehlung schon hören  





Aber was Karsten schreibt stimmt natürlich


----------



## Deleted 37613 (9. Juli 2007)

Das habe ich schon geahnt was Erdi01 mit vorschlagen würde. 
Ich bin schon eins Probe gefahren 

Eigentlich würde ich ein Einsteiger suchen, aber wenns Material nix ist werde ich auch kein Spass haben. Ich werde mal die Läde hier vor Ort nerven  

BMC und Look sieht wirklich schick aus!


----------



## Deleted 37613 (9. Juli 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> So...wieder im Lande (*leider*) und das -  - geht nicht mehr aus meinem Gesicht! Jetzt wird wieder der Odenwald entdeckt und gleich mal getestet, was der Urlaub so gebracht hat. Freu mich schon auf die nächste gemeinsame Tour



Schön, dass ihr wieder zurück seit!
Da bin ich mal gespannt, bei der nächsten Tour. Allerdings nicht an diesem Wochenende, da bin ich schon ausgebucht.


----------



## karsten13 (9. Juli 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> Was neues zum Reinfundieren: Heute, Phoenix, 23:00 Uhr



die "Höllentour" mag ich gar nicht mehr sehen. Mit dem heutigen Wissen ist das nur noch frustrierend.  
Ich habe auch noch nix von der aktuellen Tour geschaut, schon seltsam ...



RedRum05 schrieb:


> So...wieder im Lande (*leider*) und das -  - geht nicht mehr aus meinem Gesicht!



das "Problem" kenne ich  
Mein Grinsen war nach meiner letzten Tour recht schnell weg (der Zahnarzt schafft das), ist aber wieder da  
Und bei den Dolomiten-Bildern  krieg' ich sowieso direkt wieder Fernweh  

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## KillerN (9. Juli 2007)

Habe weiter Fotos ins Album geladen. Eine richtige Sortierung werde ich die kommenden Tage vornehmen. Die letzten beiden Blog Tage nehme ich mir dann auch noch vor.

*@Erdi* Es waren zu 40% Cannondales vertreten, meißt Prophets.

*@Nature* Der Albert hat gute Dienste geleistet !

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Erdi01 (9. Juli 2007)

schon nach Elf, muß Phönix suchen gehen ...

Gute Nacht Eisbären, Gute Nacht Deutschland


----------



## Erdi01 (9. Juli 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> schon nach Elf, muß Phönix suchen gehen ...
> 
> Gute Nacht Eisbären, Gute Nacht Deutschland


gefunden, da läuft ja echt Höllentour ud das erste was ich sehe, wie einer ne Spritze gesetzt bekommt


----------



## Erdi01 (9. Juli 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> *@Erdi* Es waren zu 40% Cannondales vertreten, meißt Prophets.
> Grüße
> Jens


Welcome Back *Alpen-Eisbären*, alles heil und munter ...

Das erste was ich auf Euren Bildern entdeckt hatte, waren die 3 C'dales, dann habe ich erst die Eisbärentrikos entdeckt  

Irgendwann glaubt's mir jeder, dass man nur mit den "*Besten Bikes der Welt*" in die Alpen kann. *Die halten wenigsten*  

Mein *F700* hält seit 12 Jahren und geht und geht nicht kaputt. Ich hätt sogern ein Grund mir ein Neues in den Keller _zu fundieren_ wenn's sein muß auch in Orange


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kedi (10. Juli 2007)

*@Claudy,*
das Gel hat wohl geholfen   ; war klasse, mit einer ganz Krassen zu fahren ... nach dem einzigen Rennerjahr wäre ich bei der Tour abgekackt  .


*@karsten13,*
muss ehrlich gestehen: Bin bei der "Höllentour" eingeschlafen  ; und bei der Tour wurde Boonen von seinem Kollegen übersprintet   - was hat der wohl genommen  .... dass der Helfer besser ist als sein Kapitän ....


*@Erdi01,*
das Orangene ist ein Unikat. Es steht 3m von mir entfernt. Mein Renner auch  . 


Ciao, schönen Tag noch, *kedi*


----------



## Kedi (10. Juli 2007)

*@Erdi01,*

habe schon wieder eine coole Tour am Samstag im Rennerforum entdeckt . Du auch, oder  . Überleg dir das mit Samstag nochmal. Ich kenne die Gegend gar nicht   .

Ciao, *kedi*


----------



## Deleted 37613 (10. Juli 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> *@Nature* Der Albert hat gute Dienste geleistet !



Toll! Für das Gelände finde ich den optimal für ein Vorderradreifen.
Hoffentlich ist noch Profil drauf


----------



## Erdi01 (10. Juli 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> *
> @Erdi01,
> das Orangene ist ein Unikat. Es steht 3m von mir entfernt. Mein Renner auch  .
> Ciao, schönen Tag noch, kedi*


*
PERFEKT so muß das sein  

Weist Du warum wir nie zusammenziehen können - wir kriegen unseren Fuhrpark gar nicht unter  

Verwechselst Du wieder Samstag mit Sonntag   oder habe ich was übersehen.

Hm - weis noch nicht. Du willst Dir das antun, womöglich noch ab Mühlheim, bei 35 Grad Hitze  Da bräucht's schon einige Überredungskünste, dass ich mir das antuen würde  

@Killer, [email protected] Geile Bilder *


----------



## Lupo (10. Juli 2007)

hiho @ all 

da es morgen mit dem regen endlich zu ende gehen soll möchte ich schon mal andeuten dass wir am w.e. in fürth/odw sein werden. falls hier noch jemand lust auf offroad hat isser gerne zu ner tour eingeladen. einfach bescheid sagen, ich bin da flexibel


----------



## karsten13 (11. Juli 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Verwechselst Du wieder Samstag mit Sonntag   oder habe ich was übersehen.
> 
> Hm - weis noch nicht. Du willst Dir das antun, womöglich noch ab Mühlheim, bei 35 Grad Hitze  Da bräucht's schon einige Überredungskünste, dass ich mir das antuen würde



sieht so aus, als ob Kedi Sonntag meint  

Die Frankfurter Fraktion werde ich nach Darmstadt bringen. Denke, es gibt > 2000 hm, aber auf die km verteilt ist das nicht so schlimm  

Da wir heute abend trocken geblieben sind: Wie sieht's mit der regelmässigen  Rush-Hour am Donnerstag aus? Red+Killer sind ja auch wieder im Lande ...

n8,

Karsten.


----------



## Google (11. Juli 2007)

Lupo schrieb:


> hiho @ all
> 
> da es morgen mit dem regen endlich zu ende gehen soll möchte ich schon mal andeuten dass wir am w.e. in fürth/odw sein werden. falls hier noch jemand lust auf offroad hat isser gerne zu ner tour eingeladen. einfach bescheid sagen, ich bin da flexibel


 REGISTRIERT!  Ich muß mal die Lage checken, obs bei mir geht. Dann aber bitte mit Eisdiele  Ich melde mich auf alle Fälle. 

@Alpenrü[email protected] Schön das Ihr wieder heil zurück seid  

Grüße


Google


----------



## Kedi (11. Juli 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> sieht so aus, als ob Kedi Sonntag meint
> 
> Die Frankfurter Fraktion werde ich nach Darmstadt bringen. Denke, es gibt > 2000 hm, aber auf die km verteilt ist das nicht so schlimm
> 
> ...



*@karsten13* + *@Erdi01, *

war wieder mal blind, ich meinte Sonntag ...  ... und das wird dann wohl heiß, 35°C  . 
Aber Hitze ist gut  , da wird die Muskulatur so richtig warm  .

Bei *RushHour *wäre ich gerne dabei, wenn mir keine Wurzeln und Steinblöcke unter die Räder kommen  . Brägel? Wo? Ich?

Google hat für Donnerstag, 16:59 Uhr einen LMB eingetragen. Vielleicht könnte man sich zusammen tun?

Grüße, *kedi*


----------



## Google (11. Juli 2007)

@[email protected] Erste Sondierungsgespräche sind bereits erfolgt  Zu 90 % könnte ich an einem Sonntag dabei sein, zu 0 % am Samstag.

@[email protected] Bei der Hitz fahr ich am Sonntag lieber durchem Wald. Ausserdem wäre mal wieder Mountainbike angesagt...Oder ?  Wenn ich nach Fürth fahre, könnte ich noch jemanden mitnehmen.

Ich kenn da ein paar, die auch Mtb`s haben....oder vor kurzem erst eines erworben haben und es dort auch mal nutzen könnten.  

@[email protected] Kannst Du so früh am Donnerstag ? Ich freue mich über jede Begleitung. So gegen 20:00/20:30 wollte ich wieder in Steinheim sein.


Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (11. Juli 2007)

Nature-one schrieb:


> Toll! Für das Gelände finde ich den optimal für ein Vorderradreifen.
> Hoffentlich ist noch Profil drauf



Ich hab den Albert als Hinterreifen (mit SnakeBit Schutz) und bin schon 5500 km ohne Reifenpanne gefahren *teuteuteu* und er halt immer noch gut Profil.


----------



## Erdi01 (11. Juli 2007)

*@Kedi, [email protected]* also 180+70=250 KM >2000 HM bei 35 Grad Hitze tue ich mir nicht an. Die Bilanz für uns Kreis Offebächer sieht ja nicht wessentlich besser aus  

Und so ein Fürth Aufenthalt mit allem drum und dran lass ich mir auch nicht entgehen. *Das ist der Hauptgrund*   

*@[email protected]* Das ist meine *ANMELDUNG*. Samstag oder Sonntag ist mir wurscht. Denke aber wegen Google Sonntag - oder  

Und @Kedi, Google hatt ja schon mit dem ganzen Lattenzaun gewunken. Ich habe auch noch Platz für Mensch und Maschine. Überleg's Dir - *um* Fürth quälen, *in* Füth genießen - klingt doch verlockend - oder  

*@[email protected]* können wir gern machen, werd heute abend den LMB aktivieren. Kann aber erst ab 19 Uhr. Vllt Rodgau-Rundweg oder MainRadweg. Vllt passt es irgendwie auch mit Googlegruppe, muß er wissen ...

Wilma freut sich schon auf die Rush Hour  

Muß wieder los ...


----------



## Kedi (11. Juli 2007)

*@Erdi01,*

werde mich dann im LMB wegen *RushHour* (Rodgau-Rundweg oder MainRadweg etc.) eintragen.  


Ja, und das mit um/in Fürth ...    ... das lass ich mir durch den Kopf gehen. 

Weiß nicht, ob mein erster Trainer der Runde Fürth zustimmt. 
Und dann ziehen mich die 2000 hm an ...  ... bei kochenden Temperaturen ... 

=> Tendenz: 80 % Renner ./. 20 % MTB

Ciao allerseits, *kedi*


----------



## Kedi (11. Juli 2007)

Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Kannst Du so früh am Donnerstag ? Ich freue mich über jede Begleitung. So gegen 20:00/20:30 wollte ich wieder in Steinheim sein.
> 
> Grüße
> Google




*@Google,*

leider gehöre ich auch zu der Fraktion, die nicht so früh fahren kann   . Ich dachte, du und die eingetragenen Mitfahrer könnten etwas später fahren  ... 

Ciao, *kedi*


----------



## Erdi01 (11. Juli 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> Weiß nicht, ob mein erster Trainer der Runde Fürth zustimmt.
> Und dann ziehen mich die 2000 hm an ...  ... bei kochenden Temperaturen ...
> Ciao allerseits, *kedi*



so in etwa habe ich mir das schon gedacht. So oder so verpasst Du was ... ich aber auch 

Du hast die Ehre dann für Sonntag einen Renner-Blog zu verfassen  
Hm - da bin ich auch noch schuldig  

*It's RushHour*

=========================================================

Es geht per MTB oder Crosser nach Stockstadt. Ab dort am Main entlang 
über Seligenstadt, Hanau, Mühlheim, Offenbach, Heusenstamm wieder nach
Dietzenbach.

Helm ist Pflicht! Licht je nachdem bis wohin Ihr müsst.

=========================================================

CU


----------



## Google (11. Juli 2007)

Hallo allerseits

also Fürth am Sonntag geht klar  Wie siehts aus mit Ankunft bei den Lupos um 10:30 Uhr, kleines Käffchen...... und Tourenstart ab 11:00 Uhr ?? Hey, ich freu mich  

@[email protected] Uhrzeiten im Nachhinein versuchen zu ändern gestaltet sich nicht immer unkompliziert. Das ist meine gut 4 jährige Forumserfahrung. Ich will Abends aber auch meinem Bub noch gute Nacht sagen  Aber vielleicht kriegen wir es ja noch hin mit einem kleinem Gipfeltreffen.

Zum Sonntag: Das arme KTM  will doch auch mal richtig ausgeführt werden. Und wegen der Wege müsstest Du Dir sicherlich keine Gedanken machen. Lupo und natürlich wir sind da sehr rücksichtsvoll..Gelle ?

Edit: Sonntach geht natürlich nur klar wenn die Lupos die Genehmigung erteilen.

Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (12. Juli 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Hm - da bin ich auch noch schuldig



schöner Blog, selten so gelacht, Stichwort "Krankenschwestern"  

n8,

Karsten.


----------



## Kedi (12. Juli 2007)

*@Cloudy,*
wäre schön, wenn du am Sonntag die RennerRunde mitfahren würdest. Ich würde mich sehr freuen  . 


*@Erdi01 + @karsten13,*
steige bei der RushHour dann in Seligenstadt ein; bin um 19:30 Uhr an der Fähre und warte dann.


*@Google,*
schade, dass es heute doch nicht klappt  .
Ja, und zu Fürth: Mein Orangenes wird öfters unter Woche beansprucht.  Naja, und dann: Auto - Fürth - MTB ??? Ich glaube, dass ich nichts für mich, sorry. Und außerdem: Mein erster Trainer stimmt der Sache auch nicht zu. 

Ciao, schönen Tag noch, *kedi*


----------



## Cloudy22 (12. Juli 2007)

*@kedi*

ich glaube du meinst clAudy ...

grüsse,
cloudy


----------



## Claudy (12. Juli 2007)

*@kedi*
.....ich möchte sehr gerne mitkommen  und hab meiner Erkältung gesagt, sie soll bis Sonntag verschwinden! Liebe Grüße Anke (die ja nur Claudy heißt, weil manche Männer sich einfach keine Namen merken können  )


----------



## Erdi01 (12. Juli 2007)

Claudy schrieb:


> Liebe Grüße Anke (die ja nur Claudy heißt, weil manche Männer sich einfach keine Namen merken können  )


frage mich gerade von wem sie redet  



Kedi schrieb:


> *@Erdi01 + @karsten13,*
> steige bei der RushHour dann in Seligenstadt ein; bin um 19:30 Uhr an der Fähre und warte dann.
> Ciao, schönen Tag noch, *kedi*



wir aber nicht  

OK, dann müssen wir Stockstadt auslassen und direkt nach Seligenstadt kommen. Sind dann trotzdem erst gegen 19:45 an der Fähre. Also lass Dir bissl mehr Zeit, bis denn ...


----------



## Lupo (12. Juli 2007)

Sonntag ist für mich ok. aber dann sollten wir spätestens um 11 starten. vorher gibtsn käffchen zum wachwerden, ist doch klar  aber mit grillen wirds dann nix mehr, allenfalls noch gemütlich kaffeetrinken weil ich ja noch den platz räumen muss.
mit der streckenwahl warten wir ab wer all mitfährt....blacky kedi sakir   jedenfalls such ich eine raus an der jeder seinen spass haben wird 
also rafft euch auf...ab morgen abend bin ich übrigens nur noch per handy zu erreichen, hab da kein i-net.

bis denne,
wolfgang


----------



## Erdi01 (12. Juli 2007)

Wunschpost  

Gute Nacht Eisbären


----------



## puls190 (13. Juli 2007)

gute nacht erdi


----------



## Google (13. Juli 2007)

@[email protected] Ich mach mal keine "Wunschpost" sondern poste meinen Wunsch  

Am Sonntag wirds über 30 C°. Natürlich erst einmal ne Klasse Sache. Aber da kann mans ja ruhig locker durchs Gelände angehen lassen und zu lange muß die Tour dann ja auch nicht sein.....höchstens verlängert durch die vielen Kaffee- und Kuchenpausen  Ganz genau Lupo, es sollen alle Ihren Spass haben  

Ich bin gegen 10:30 Uhr da  Soll ich was mitbringen ? Mach ich gerne.

Grüße

Google


----------



## Kedi (13. Juli 2007)

*@Erdi01* + *@karsten13,*
hoffe, ihr seid gestern abend gut zu Hause angekommen. Erdi und ich sind dann noch ein wenig ins Pisswetter gekommen, aber das ging. 

Habe mir den Blog "Tour der Leiden Teil 2" durchgelesen. Geil  !

*@Cloudy,*
wie sieht es aus mit Sonntag  ? Wenn du noch verschnupft bist, dann würde ich an deiner Stelle nichts riskieren. Schau mal die Tage und melde dich.  

Ciao, schönen Tag, *kedi*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (13. Juli 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Ich bin gegen 10:30 Uhr da  Soll ich was mitbringen ? Mach ich gerne.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Google


OK, bleibt dabei ich werde auch so um die Zeit eintreffen  

Die Chance auf ne Fürthrunde besteht nur zwei-drei mal im Jahr. Ne Renner-Runde kann ich mir jedes WE geben  Würde trotzdem am Liebsten auf beiden Hochzeiten tanzen  

Ich denke werd morgen nachmittag nochmal den Renner Richtung Spessart quälen - oder mich 

*@puls190* guten morgen, ich warte immernoch Dich mal zu sehen  

Schönen Tag ...


----------



## Lupo (13. Juli 2007)

Google schrieb:


> ...
> Am Sonntag wirds über 30 C°. ...
> Grüße
> 
> Google



dass weiss ich auch so langsam sollteste mich doch kennen 

kuchen können wir dann beim örtlichen bäckermeister beschaffen

jetzt macht ma nochn bissl werbung fürn sonntag


----------



## Erdi01 (13. Juli 2007)

Lupo schrieb:


> jetzt macht ma nochn bissl werbung fürn sonntag



*WERBUNG*   gut so  

Werd morgen meine Sitzposition auf dem Renner wieder entschärfen und so gegen 13:30 zu meiner Spessart-Acht starten. 100 KM ab/bis Dtz. *14:15 Dettinger Brücke*. Die die es interessieren könnte lesen es eh hier, also kein LMB.

Werd morgen vorm Start nochmal hier reinschauen. Man sieht sich oder auch nicht


----------



## KillerN (13. Juli 2007)

Runter nach Fürth ist mir nach der Italien Tour etwas zu lang, habe genug in letzter Zeit im Auto gesessen *g* Dann auch noch die A3 am Wochenende (in den Ferien) an Hösbach vorbei  
Wenn es so ein Angebot nochmal gibt bin ich gerne dabei.
Viel Spaß
Grüße Jens


----------



## puls190 (14. Juli 2007)

wie sieht den so eine Fürth Tour aus kann man die als nicht fitter mitradeln oder ist das zu heftig bitte ehrlich sein.
Da ja oft gesagt wird alles ganz locker  und dann muß man doch so sehr leiden 

ciao euer Puls190


PS: Tipp einfach *hinter *Hösbach auf die A3 auffahren das spart Nerven


----------



## Erdi01 (14. Juli 2007)

*@puls190*, dass könnte Dir jetzt eigentlich nur Lupo beantworten, was er morgen vor hatt  Aber in der Regel werden das schon Touren um 60KM / 1400 HM.

CU

*OT:* habe gehört, dass Deutschlands Größe Beachbarty heute bei Euch in Mainflingen steigt. Mit HR3 Discoparty etc. Das Wetter passt schon mal, besser als vor - hmmm - 20 Jahren - als ich da mal war. Das es diese Party's schon so lange gibt, man wird alt


----------



## Erdi01 (14. Juli 2007)

alle reden vom "gläsernen Menschen". Ich bin's schon ...

*Mein Tag*

Und rechtzeitig zurück gewesen um Deutschland in *GELB* noch live zu sehen  

Und der Rest hatt sich geschohnt für morgen - oder was  

Ich glaub ich werd morgen auf dem Mounty mehr schwitzen wie Ihr auf dem Renner. Ich werde nicht soviel kühlen Fahrtwind haben 

Was mach ich jetzt noch   Hm - ich geh zum Italiener essen - habe Hunger ...  

CU


----------



## RedRum05 (15. Juli 2007)

Gestern hab ich mich in die Sonne gestellt und die Suzuki BMX-Masters in Köln angeschaut. Sind einige Bilder entstanden und ne kleine Auswahl wir die Tage auf der Eisbären Page zu finden sein.
Heute ging es dann kurzfristig zur Frankenstein. Lief mehr als super und wenn mich nicht meine leeren Flaschen und die steigenden Temperaturen zum Heimweg gezwungen hätten, wäre ich gerne noch weiter gefahren. Dumm geschaut habe ich allerdings, als bei einer Weggabelung auf einmal von Links bei 25-27 Km/H ein Vater mit Hänger samt Kind kam und das Tempo hielt und bei Anstiegen noch mal anzog. Da will ich nicht wissen, was passiert wenn der mal ohne Hänger fährt 
Seine Frau, die sich hinter ihm mitquälte war wahrscheinlich auch froh, dass er mit Hänger fuhr.

Jetzt genieße ich nochmal die Kühle der Wohnung und später geht es dann ins kühle Nass


----------



## Erdi01 (15. Juli 2007)

ich bin dann auch mal wieder zu Hause eingetroffen. Das war wirklich ne *Hitzeschlacht heute 38 Grad im Schatten 53 in der Sonne* im Anstieg. Alles per Bild dokumentiert. Wenn ich Daten habe wo wir waren wird's die Tage im Blog stehen.

Und ich bin gespannt auf die Asphalt Fraktion, was die von sich gibt.

*@Kedi, [email protected]* Lebt Ihr noch  Gebt mal Feedback ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (16. Juli 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Kedi, [email protected]* Lebt Ihr noch  Gebt mal Feedback ...


Ja was is'n hier los immer noch nix zu lesen, wie soll ich da mein Mittag rumkriegen  

Seid Ihr immernoch zu fertig zum schreiben - im Lebe nett - So fertisch seht ihr auf den Bildern gar nicht aus. Noble Heimfahrt, im Vergleich zur Letzten sieht das aus wie 1. Klasse 

Ich freue mich jetzt schon auf's kühle Naß heute abend, wenn ich's denn schaffe, aber auf jedenfall auf dem Biergarten danach ... 

Und die restlichen Eisbären haben alle ein Hitzschlag - oder was


----------



## Andreas (16. Juli 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Und die restlichen Eisbären haben alle ein Hitzschlag - oder was



Das kann man wohl sagen. Normalerweise macht  mir Hitze nichts aus. Ich bin am Samstag Nachmittag mal mit dem Renner die Radheimer Alpen, Bad König, Hassenroth und zurück über Dieburg gefahren. Nix ging mehr. Ich war total ausgelaugt. 

Dann ging meine Schaltung nicht richtig. OdenwaldX wäre mit der Einstellung nicht 
möglich. Weiss jemand wie man bei Rennrad Schalthebeln die Zugspannung 
erhöhen kann?


----------



## Sakir (16. Juli 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ja was is'n hier los immer noch nix zu lesen, wie soll ich da mein Mittag rumkriegen



Nimm dir mal ein Buch, geh etwas essen oder flack dich in eine Ecke und döse ein bissel


----------



## BlackTrek (16. Juli 2007)

Andreas schrieb:


> Das kann man wohl sagen. Normalerweise macht  mir Hitze nichts aus. Ich bin am Samstag Nachmittag mal mit dem Renner die Radheimer Alpen, Bad König, Hassenroth und zurück über Dieburg gefahren. Nix ging mehr. Ich war total ausgelaugt.



Ich hab mich gestern zum ersten Mal nach Frammersbach wieder aufs MTB gewagt und bin 2h durch den Wald gerollt. Danach war ich dann aber auch platt. Man ist die Wärme eben nicht gewöhnt. Immerhin hat sich das Trek jetzt von einem Schlammklumpen wieder in ein normal dreckiges MTB zurückverwandelt....




Andreas schrieb:


> Dann ging meine Schaltung nicht richtig. OdenwaldX wäre mit der Einstellung nicht
> möglich. Weiss jemand wie man bei Rennrad Schalthebeln die Zugspannung
> erhöhen kann?



Ich denke an den Hebeln selbst gar nicht. Bei Campa ganz sicher nicht und bei Shimano wüsst ich jetzt auch nicht. Das war aber in den alten Tagen mit den Rahmenschalthebeln auch nicht anders. Man stellt die Schaltung eben an der Schaltung ein. 


Es gibt aber auch noch so neumodische Zuganschläge, die man typischerweise an das Anlötteil am Unterrohr anbringt. Das ist wahrscheinlich ein Zugeständnis an all die konvertierten Biker, die nicht wissen wie man *eigentlich* eine Schaltung einstellt.  

Wenn Deine Schaltung anscheinend spontan verstellt ist, solltest Du aber noch zwei andere Fehlerquellen checken: 1. Schaltauge verbogen 2. Rastmechanismus im Schalthebel defekt. Sonst kannste stellen bis Du schwarz wirst...


----------



## Andreas (16. Juli 2007)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Ich denke an den Hebeln selbst gar nicht. Bei Campa ganz sicher nicht und bei Shimano wüsst ich jetzt auch nicht. Das war aber in den alten Tagen mit den Rahmenschalthebeln auch nicht anders. Man stellt die Schaltung eben an der Schaltung ein.
> 
> Es gibt aber auch noch so neumodische Zuganschläge, die man typischerweise an das Anlötteil am Unterrohr anbringt. Das ist wahrscheinlich ein Zugeständnis an all die konvertierten Biker, die nicht wissen wie man *eigentlich* eine Schaltung einstellt.
> 
> Wenn Deine Schaltung anscheinend spontan verstellt ist, solltest Du aber noch zwei andere Fehlerquellen checken: 1. Schaltauge verbogen 2. Rastmechanismus im Schalthebel defekt. Sonst kannste stellen bis Du schwarz wirst...



Danke fuer die Infos. Komischerweise ging innerhalb einer Woche am MTB und am Renner hinten die Kette nicht auf die groessten drei Ritzeln drauf. Die Kette ist hin und hergesprungen. Beim MTB habe ich einfach am Hebel die Zugspannung erhoeht und es schaltet jetzt wieder perfekt.

Ich moechte mir nicht alles am Renner verstellen. Ich dachte ich koennte das auch einfach loesen.


----------



## Google (16. Juli 2007)

Hallo allerseits  

Ich möchte mich noch bei dem renomierten Biketourenveranstalter "Lupotours" für die gestrige Odenwaldsession bedanken. Wie immer in landschaftlich schöner Kulisse, eine Tour mit einem ausgewogenen Trail/Forstwegeverhältnis. 

Nur zu schade, dass die gemeinsame Kaffee- und Kuchenrunde ausgefallen ist  

Grüße


Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (16. Juli 2007)

........Und dann bin ich gestern noch angesprochen worden, ob ich nicht einmal eine Runde im Vorderspessart anbieten kann. Eine Runde wo wir vielleicht auch mal wieder möglichst viele alte und neue Eisbärenladys zum mitfahren animieren können   

 Ich biete deshalb für den kommenden Sonntag ein Tour mit einem moderaten Tempo für alle an. Wenns zu schnell wird fahren wir langsamer, wenn jemand eine Verschnaufpause braucht, machn wir eine. Ich möchte aber auch die Trails fahren, ist aber kein Problem weil es für fast jeden Trail eine Ausweichroute gibt. Für eine gemeinsame Kaffee-und Kuchenpause wird natürlich auch gesorgt   Genug gebabbeld, einfach hier lesen und anmelden:

*Wellnesstour am Sonntag  *

Startzeiten Ok ?


Ich freue mich über jede Mitfahrerrin.....und jeden Mitfahrer

Grüße

Google


----------



## Kedi (16. Juli 2007)

*@Google,*

am kommenden WE bin ich mit meinem 1. Trainer  mit dem Renner in der Rhön. Er will mich wieder über die 
/\/\ Berge /\/\ jagen   . 

Die Tour gestern in den ODW/Katzenbuckel war absolut krass; ich liebe diese heißen Temperaturen. Und ohne die klasse Truppe    wäre es nur halb so geil gewesen  !

Schöne Nacht noch, ciao, *kedi*


----------



## karsten13 (16. Juli 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Seid Ihr immernoch zu fertig zum schreiben - im Lebe nett - So fertisch seht ihr auf den Bildern gar nicht aus.



auch wenn Du es mir sowieso nicht glaubst: Wollte mir die Nummer mit den Krankenschwestern im Nacken  nicht antun, weshalb ich die Flucht nach vorne angetreten bin - was fatal war  



Kedi schrieb:


> Die Tour gestern in den ODW/Katzenbuckel war absolut krass; ich liebe diese heißen Temperaturen. Und ohne die klasse Truppe    wäre es nur halb so geil gewesen  !



ich hasse diese Temperaturen, und so krass (ich meine das Wetter) bitte nie mehr. Ich bin in Darmstadt quasi vom Rad gefallen  Krämpfe ohne Ende, so langsam kann ich wieder schmerzfrei gehen ...



Andreas schrieb:


> Ich moechte mir nicht alles am Renner verstellen. Ich dachte ich koennte das auch einfach loesen.



BlackTrek hat ja das Wichtigste schon erzählt, Schaltung einstellen ist aber nicht so schwer  

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Erdi01 (16. Juli 2007)

Andreas schrieb:


> Das kann man wohl sagen. Normalerweise macht  mir Hitze nichts aus. Ich bin am Samstag Nachmittag mal mit dem Renner die Radheimer Alpen, Bad König, Hassenroth und zurück über Dieburg gefahren. Nix ging mehr. Ich war total ausgelaugt.


Na da hätten wir auch zusammen fahren können  

Der Link mit der Schaltungseinstellung beschreibt ja alles. Für den Umwerfer ist so ein "Einstellschraube" wie sie Blacky beschrieben hatt sehr hilfreich, sonst wird's bösartig.

*@[email protected]* Buuuuuch - was ist das denn


----------



## Erdi01 (16. Juli 2007)

Google schrieb:


> *Wellnesstour am Sonntag  *
> Google


Werd ich wohl dabei sein. Und vom Wetterbericht könnt's wirklich Wellness (Fango) geben


----------



## Erdi01 (16. Juli 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> am kommenden WE bin ich mit meinem 1. Trainer  mit dem Renner in der Rhön. Er will mich wieder über die
> /\/\ Berge /\/\ jagen   .
> Schöne Nacht noch, ciao, *kedi*



*DAS* glaub ich Dir nicht, also das mit dem *Du* wirst gejagt


----------



## Erdi01 (16. Juli 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> auch wenn Du es mir sowieso nicht glaubst: Wollte mir die Nummer mit den Krankenschwestern im Nacken  nicht antun, weshalb ich die Flucht nach vorne angetreten bin - was fatal war
> ...
> ich hasse diese Temperaturen, und so krass (ich meine das Wetter) bitte nie mehr. Ich bin in Darmstadt quasi vom Rad gefallen  Krämpfe ohne Ende, so langsam kann ich wieder schmerzfrei gehen ...
> Karsten.



*DAS* glaub ich Dir ausnahmsweise, hab's an anderer Stelle schon gelesen und dachte "*Tour der Leiden Teil 3*"  

Biste für *Rush Hour* am Donnertag wieder fit


----------



## Kedi (17. Juli 2007)

*@karsten13,*

was hast du gegen Krankenschwestern    ? Tztz tztz tsz ... die können doch ganz nett sein  ... zumal, wenn sie zu dritt unterwegs sind ...  ... 

Mich würde interessieren, wieviel Prozent der Katzenbuckel durchschnittlich hat. Hast du irgendwelche Angaben dazu?

Wie sieht es momentan mit deinem Alter aus? Näherst du dich heute schon den 50ig Jährigen  ?

Ciao, *kedi*


----------



## Kedi (17. Juli 2007)

*@karsten13,*

mit Dehnen wird man schneller wieder jünger     ...

Ciao, *kedi*


----------



## Erdi01 (17. Juli 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> *
> was hast du gegen Krankenschwestern    ? Tztz tztz tsz ... die können doch ganz nett sein  ... zumal, wenn sie zu dritt unterwegs sind ...  ...
> Ciao, kedi*


*
also ICH habe nix gegen Krankenschwestern. Je mehr dabei sind um so besser und um so mehr können einen betreuen, verarzten, motivieren - oder was auch immer  

Ich sprech da aus Erfahrung  

Schönen Tag noch ...

EDIT: Tzz - Mache können aber auch bösartig sein und legen immer wieder den Finger in die Wunde *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## troll (17. Juli 2007)

für unsere bergziegen hätte ich da noch ein paar schöne etappen ....fast so schön wie "cathill"..........


http://www.tdql.cn/english/race/race_index.asp


grüsse


----------



## Andreas (17. Juli 2007)

kartsten13 schrieb:
			
		

> BlackTrek hat ja das Wichtigste schon erzählt, Schaltung einstellen ist aber nicht so schwer



Dann muss ich wohl mal an meine Schaltung ran. Die Anleitung ist wirklich sehr ausfuehrlich. Besser als in meinem Wartungsbuch.




Erdi01 schrieb:


> Na da hätten wir auch zusammen fahren können



Das habe ich dann auch gedacht, aber ich hatte irgendwie im Kopf dass Du mit dem Renner sehr früh starten wolltest und mit den Mühlheimern? fahren wolltest?


@troll: Wirklich schöne Höhenprofile. Da würde sich mein bikeXperience freuen.


----------



## Google (17. Juli 2007)

Heute habe ich eine wahrlich obstreiche Tour hinter mich gebracht  Erst habe ich die Mirabellenbäume bei Aschaffenburg geplündert und meine Trikottaschen gefüllt. Auf dem Rückweg kam mir dann unser Früchtchen aus Mühlheim entgegen  und kurz vor dem Ziel habe ich mir noch dicke, fette und süße Brombeeren einverleibt  Ich mußte mich ganz schön zusammenreissen, daß ich mir die leckeren Früchte nicht endlos reingeschlungen habe.

Alles in allem eine Tour wie ich sie mag  

PS. Am Sonntag wird das Wetter schön und die erste Eisbärenlady ist auch schon angemeldet 

Grüße

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (17. Juli 2007)

Bevor Spessart ansteht, hatt mich Wilma erstmal hierzu genötigt  

*It's Rush Hour*

===========================================================

was womit wohin gefahren wird entscheidet sich nach den Anmeldungen. Dann
meldet mal kräftig, damit ich weis wen ich wohin bringen muß/kann/darf   

===========================================================

Jetzt müßt langsam TdF Zufa kommen ...

Gute Nacht *Eisbären*


----------



## karsten13 (18. Juli 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> mit Dehnen wird man schneller wieder jünger     ...



theoretisch ja, war aber praktisch nicht möglich  



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Mache können aber auch bösartig sein und legen immer wieder den Finger in die Wunde



merke ich mir alles  
Muss ich durch, bin ja auch sonst nicht schlecht im Austeilen  



Andreas schrieb:


> @troll: Wirklich schöne Höhenprofile. Da würde sich mein bikeXperience freuen.



vor allem die absoluten Höhen  



Erdi01 schrieb:


> was womit wohin gefahren wird entscheidet sich nach den Anmeldungen. Dann
> meldet mal kräftig, damit ich weis wen ich wohin bringen muß/kann/darf



ich warte da mal ab, wieviele Eisbären sich diesmal anmelden  

n8,

Karsten.


----------



## Erdi01 (18. Juli 2007)

*BITTE*  *BITTE*  gebt mir Agumente *gegen* das *Rad* ...

... *ICH*  *BANKKONTO*


----------



## RedRum05 (18. Juli 2007)

Das Taurine bin ich auch schon gefahren.  
Leider schrecken mich bei Cannondale die Preise ab. Vergleichbares Rad mit Scandiumrahmen könnte man auch wesentlich billiger bekommen


----------



## Andreas (18. Juli 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *BITTE*  *BITTE*  gebt mir Agumente *gegen* das *Rad* ...
> 
> ... *ICH*  *BANKKONTO*



... weil Du schon ein Hardtail hast.
... weil das der Preis fuer ein Fully ist.


----------



## Ippie (18. Juli 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *BITTE*  *BITTE*  gebt mir Agumente *gegen* das *Rad* ...
> 
> ... *ICH*  *BANKKONTO*



Weil nur ein Federbein dran ist und das immer noch ...... komisch.... aussieht!     

Das sieht schon wirklich verdammt gut aus.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (18. Juli 2007)

Hab's gerade gelesen. Das ist der Hammer:

* Tour de France*
* ARD und ZDF steigen aus*
Die öffentlich-rechtlichen Sender ARD und ZDF beenden sofort ihre Berichterstattung von der Tour de France. Bis der Doping-Fall Sinkewitz geklärt ist.

-> zum Bericht


----------



## KillerN (18. Juli 2007)

Richtig so...
Ich hoffe auch ausländische Fahrer werden bei der Tour ertappt und nicht nur Deutsche. Aber der kürzlich gesendete ARD Bericht über die Doping Kontrollen bei der Tour de France, lässt mich eher glauben als wollen auch die Verbände nicht so wirklich, dass die Fahrer erwischt werden. Dort kann ein Fahrer nach Zieleinkunft erstmal im Teammobil verschwinden und hat alle Zeit der Welt (unbeobachtet) bevor er zur Doping Kontrolle erscheinen muss. 
Nee also so wird das nix ...


----------



## Arachne (18. Juli 2007)

Andreas schrieb:


> Hab's gerade gelesen. Das ist der Hammer:
> 
> * Tour de France*
> * ARD und ZDF steigen aus*
> ...





KillerN schrieb:


> Richtig so...
> Ich hoffe auch ausländische Fahrer werden bei der Tour ertappt und nicht nur Deutsche. Aber der kürzlich gesendete ARD Bericht über die Doping Kontrollen bei der Tour de France, lässt mich eher glauben als wollen auch die Verbände nicht so wirklich, dass die Fahrer erwischt werden. Dort kann ein Fahrer nach Zieleinkunft erstmal im Teammobil verschwinden und hat alle Zeit der Welt (unbeobachtet) bevor er zur Doping Kontrolle erscheinen muss.
> Nee also so wird das nix ...



Ich finde es doof und von den Öffentlich-Rechtlichen auch ziemlich kleinkariert. Das mit einemmal kein Doping mehr betrieben wird konnte wirklich keiner hoffen. Ich finde, dass solche "positiven" Kontrollen Hoffnung machen. Ich verfolge die Tour nun über Eurosport!


----------



## Andreas (18. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich finde es doof und von den Öffentlich-Rechtlichen auch ziemlich kleinkariert. Das mit einemmal kein Doping mehr betrieben wird konnte wirklich keiner hoffen. Ich finde, dass solche "positiven" Kontrollen Hoffnung machen. Ich verfolge die Tour nun über Eurosport!



Ich finde das auch eine übertriebene Reaktion von ARD und ZDF im Alleingang. 
Wenn aber alle Fernsehsender die Übetragung einstellen würden, dann müssten 
sich die TdF Organisatoren und vor allem die Verbände mal ein neues 
Anti-Doping Konzept einfallen lassen.

Unserem Hobby/Sport schadet es jedenfalls und ich bin nicht zum ersten Mal mit
den Worten "ihr seid doch alle nur gedopt" auf der Strasse angesprochen worden
... und das auf dem MTB.


----------



## Sakir (18. Juli 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *BITTE*  *BITTE*  gebt mir Agumente *gegen* das *Rad* ...



nöö.... ist doch nett.... würde mir auch gefallen.....


----------



## KillerN (18. Juli 2007)

Andreas schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht zum ersten Mal mit
> den Worten "ihr seid doch alle nur gedopt" auf der Strasse angesprochen worden
> ... und das auf dem MTB.



LOL, also sowas habe ich mir noch net anhören müssen, ist auch etwas unverschämt als Hobbysportler in Generalverdacht genommen zu werden.
Als wären andere Sportarten wie Leichtathletik oder Fussball da besser ! Geständige Dopingsünder die Fussballer als Kunden von Fuentes identifizieren könnten, haben die Hosen voll, da hinter dem Fussballverband ja ein vielfaches an Geld dahinter steckt als im Radsport.

Aber davon abgesehen soll es laut Schätzungen ca. 200.000 Breitensportler geben, die Mittel einnehmen, die auf der Dopingliste stehen.

Ich hoffe es wird dem "Anti Doping Kampf" endlich mal mehr Geld zugesprochen, damit die entsprechenden Unternehmen ausgefeiltere Methoden zur Identifizierung von Leistungssteigernden Substanzen erforschen und zum Einsatz bringen können. (Leider mussten die Armstrong Proben ja vernichtet werden  )

Sehr gespannt bin ich, ob es tatsächlich zu einer Rückzahlung eines Jahresgehalts (ca. 500.000) kommen wird, das wäre wohl ein echtes Zeichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedRum05 (18. Juli 2007)

Habe es heute Abend im Fernseh gesehen und finde es weder kleinkariert noch überzogen von den öffentlichen Sendern. Es ist die richtige Entscheidung gewesen und ich hoffe, dass weitere Sender in den nächsten Tagen nachziehen. Jedoch sollte nun der Fokus nicht speziell auf den Radsport fallen, sondern es sollte auch über weitere Sportarten geschaut werden. Die Verantwortlichen wachen erst richtig auf, wenn es ans Geld geht und das passiert nur, wenn sie durch Fernsehsender und Fans keine/kaum Einnahmen bzw. Puplikum haben. Meiner Meinung nach sollte man auch nicht sagen, dass die Hobbysportler frei von Doping sind. Ich glaube da fahren mehr gedopte beim Marathon mit, als einem lieb ist.... traurig!


----------



## Erdi01 (18. Juli 2007)

ich habe es auch eben erst mitbekommen. 

Über die öffentlich-rechtlichen ärgere ich mich sowieso jeden 1. im Quartal, wenn ich zahlen darf für ein Programm, dass ich NIE wirklich NIE schaue, weil ich's zum :kotz: finde.

Solange Eurosport noch weiterüberträgt ist es mir egal.

Und das ganze Dopinggesülze ist mir mittlerweile auch schnuppe, genauso wie die, die einem dumme Sprüche nachrufen. Ist mir auch schon mehr als einmal passiert.

Wenn konsequent, dann muß der ganze Leistungssport an den Pranger und nicht nur der. Das geht in den Vereinen in der Jugend doch schon los. Bekloppt ...

Ich lass mir mein Hobby nicht vermiesen !!!!

*@[email protected]* ich warte noch auf Daten und Bilder, würde gern mein Blog weiter füllen


----------



## Arachne (18. Juli 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Habe es heute Abend im Fernseh gesehen und finde es weder kleinkariert noch überzogen von den öffentlichen Sendern. Es ist die richtige Entscheidung gewesen und ich hoffe, dass weitere Sender in den nächsten Tagen nachziehen. Jedoch sollte nun der Fokus nicht speziell auf den Radsport fallen, sondern es sollte auch über weitere Sportarten geschaut werden. Die Verantwortlichen wachen erst richtig auf, wenn es ans Geld geht und das passiert nur, wenn sie durch Fernsehsender und Fans keine/kaum Einnahmen bzw. Puplikum haben. Meiner Meinung nach sollte man auch nicht sagen, dass die Hobbysportler frei von Dpoing sind. Ich glaube da fahren mehr gedopte beim Marathon mit, als einem lieb ist.... traurig!



Ich glaube nicht, dass ein Boykott das ändern wird. Weder im Radsport, Fußball, Tennis, Leichtathletik,... Ich habe selbst bei viel unpopuläreren Sportarten (z.B. Karate) Doping mitbekommen! D.h. für mich, dass auch, wenn der Radsport unpopulärer wird, weiterhin gedopt wird. Meines Erachtens bewirkt das unpopulärer werden eher einen Nachteil für unseren Sport.

Im Hobbysport-Bereich fließen längst nicht die Mittel, die durch Medienübertragungen (Werbung) erzielt werden. Trotzdem wird gedopt! Für mich ein weiterer Beweis, dass ein Boykott nicht zum Ziel führt.

Als einzige Möglichkeit Doping zu reduzieren sehe ich, wesentlich mehr Mittel in die Erforschung von Nachweismethoden zu stecken.


----------



## Lupo (18. Juli 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ...
> *@[email protected]* ich warte noch auf Daten und Bilder, würde gern mein Blog weiter füllen



bilder sind im odw-album, was das ovl angeht hab ich andreas um support gebeten.
*andreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaas!*


----------



## Erdi01 (19. Juli 2007)

Moin, muß mal ins's LMB schauen ...

*@[email protected]* die Bilder hatte ich mittlerweile entdeckt, dann warte ich mal auf *@Andreas* ... und was ist mit Euch *heute  abend*  

*@Eisbä[email protected]* die Eisbärenquote ist noch moderat  

*@[email protected]* Wie - seid wann muß ich Dich extra motivieren  Dachte ich bekomme erzählt, was ich Sonntag verpasst habe 

*@[email protected]* Dann bekomme ich von Dir Info's aus erster Hand  

GN8


----------



## Kedi (19. Juli 2007)

*@Erdi01,*

wenn du den Blog meinst, den ich über die Tour ODW/Katzenbuckel schreiben soll - ne, dass möchte ich nicht machen. Sorry, aber ich fahre lieber  . Vielleicht mag ja karsten13 dazu etwas beitragen  ... oder erzählen ...

Wegen der RushHour heute: Ich werde - wenn es nicht pisst - schon zwischen 17:30 und 18:00 Uhr Richtung Langes Elend losfahren. Vielleicht trifft man sich ja.

Und wegen Sinkewitz: Wir haben schon seit längerem gedacht, dass der nicht in Ordnung ist. Seine Gesichtszüge hatten sich stark verändert - wahrscheinlich wegen der Testosteroneinnahmen - und letztendlich hat er dann wie ein Käfer gepumpt. Der Sieg Henniger Turm 2007 ist ein gekauftes Rennen gewesen - für die deutsche Radnation, Image und damit die Gelder wieder/besser fließen sollten. 

Ciao, *kedi*


----------



## Erdi01 (19. Juli 2007)

*@Kedi*, keine Angst ich mein nicht den Blog, nur die *RushHour*  

Schönen Tag ... wenn's noch einer werden sollte


----------



## RedRum05 (19. Juli 2007)

Na super.... jetzt schau ich aus dem Fenster und es regnet und das nicht einfach ein bissl. Hoffentlich trocknet es bis heute Abend ab....


----------



## Lupo (19. Juli 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ...
> *@[email protected]* die Bilder hatte ich mittlerweile entdeckt, dann warte ich mal auf *@Andreas* ... und was ist mit Euch *heute  abend*  ...



ein blick in den wetterbericht oder aus dem fenster sollte dir die antwort geben. wenn ich im wasser planschen will geh ich lieber ins montemare


----------



## Andreas (19. Juli 2007)

Lupo schrieb:


> bilder sind im odw-album, was das ovl angeht hab ich andreas um support gebeten.
> *andreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaas!*



Irgendetwas stimmt an der Datei nicht. Wolfgangs, kannst Du sie mir nicht in einem Textformat schicken? Einfach in Fugawi speichern als Text (Laengengrad, Breitengrad, Hoehe in m)?

@RushHour:
oder RainHour? Mir ist es auch zu nass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (19. Juli 2007)

wie schon gemailt ist das der springende punkt  sag mir wie ich die in fugawi als txt speicher und ich kan sie mit b.exp. ins ovl umsetzen..... hab das schonmal gemacht, aber du weisst ja: alzh.-light..... 

da muss sich der blogger vom binselberg halt noch bissi gedulden. hat ja heut abend eh keine zeit....


----------



## Andreas (19. Juli 2007)

Lupo schrieb:


> wie schon gemailt ist das der springende punkt  sag mir wie ich die in fugawi als txt speicher und ich kan sie mit b.exp. ins ovl umsetzen..... hab das schonmal gemacht, aber du weisst ja: alzh.-light.....
> 
> da muss sich der blogger vom binselberg halt noch bissi gedulden. hat ja heut abend eh keine zeit....



Oder kannst Du es mir in einer .zip Datei verpackt schicken. Mein Mailtool
macht immer eine ATT0005.dat daraus.


----------



## RedRum05 (19. Juli 2007)

Peinlich, was ich grade beim Durchschalten im TV sehen musste. Sat1 hat sich nun Rechte zur Übertragung der "Tour de france" gesichert und überträgt ab heute live...


----------



## Erdi01 (19. Juli 2007)

weis gar nicht was Ihr wollt, hier kommt die Sonne raus und wie ich *Karsten13* kenne wird er starten. Ich auch, aber auch vorwiegend auf Asphalt wieder nach Seligenstadt und am Main zurück nach Ffm.

Und wenn die kleine *Dreikäsehoch* (geil  ) gegen 19:45 auf dem Rückweg durch Seligenstadt sein sollte kann sie uns ja noch ein wenig begleiten - wenn sie will ...

CU


----------



## Lupo (19. Juli 2007)

Andreas schrieb:


> Oder kannst Du es mir in einer .zip Datei verpackt schicken. Mein Mailtool
> macht immer eine ATT0005.dat daraus.



ich glaub ich habs hingekriegt und dem erdi gemailt. da hatter jetzt was zu bloggen.....


----------



## karsten13 (19. Juli 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> weis gar nicht was Ihr wollt, hier kommt die Sonne raus und wie ich *Karsten13* kenne wird er starten. Ich auch, aber auch vorwiegend auf Asphalt wieder nach Seligenstadt und am Main zurück nach Ffm.



sorry, aber ich sage hiermit ab. Mit 19 Uhr wird sowieso knapp und Seligenstadt kann ich bald nicht mehr sehen  .
Werde wohl später Richtung Taunus fahren.

Bis denn,

Karsten.


----------



## KillerN (19. Juli 2007)

Hmm wenns wir Asphalt fahren und es von oben net regnet, könnte ich mir ein starten vorstellen  Wie siehts aus Erdi ?

@Redrum AAAAAHHHHHHH dieser Spruch *michverfolgtfühl*


----------



## Erdi01 (19. Juli 2007)

*@[email protected]* ich starte, wird allerdings auch ein paar Minuten später. Auch eben erst heimgekommen. So 19:10 am Kreishaus. Werd ja sehen ob Du da bist oder nicht.

CU


----------



## Erdi01 (19. Juli 2007)

*Ihr Luschen,*  Killer und ich haben voll das geile Wetter gehabt. Die fahrt war flott, so flott, dass Wilma gerade mal 5 Min im Einsatz war. Gefällt Ihr gar nicht, zum Glück werden die tage kürzer 

So, das mußte sein 

Ich muß jetzt vor die Klotze *ICH *gugg die TdF immer noch. Und geil, dass Sat jetzt überträgt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puls190 (19. Juli 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *BITTE*  *BITTE*  gebt mir Agumente *gegen* das *Rad* ...
> 
> ... *ICH*  *BANKKONTO*



DAS HIER MIT MAXI COSI IN TEAMFARBE


----------



## karsten13 (19. Juli 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> So, das mußte sein



dann will ich auch noch  

Wurde nochmal Zeit für 'ne kleine Cross-Taunusrunde  
In Falkenstein habe ich mich spontan für den direkten Weg zum Fuchstanz entschieden, an dem Kotzstück bin ich dann doch lieber abgestiegen - ehe ich umfalle  . Oben lag so ein leichter Nebelschleier über'm Sandplacken, waren geile Lichtspiele - und ich hab' den Foto vergessen  . Auch von Oberursel aus der Blick zurück zum Feldberg im Sonnenuntergang - einfach klasse Stimmung ...  

Vielleicht hat ja mal jemand Lust auf eine Wiederholung ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Erdi01 (20. Juli 2007)

*@[email protected]* also das mit dem Taurin war zum Glück nur mein Brägel, der da mal wieder durchgedreht ist. ABER, Du willst mir mit dem Bild jetzt nicht sagen, dass Du ein SystemSix zu Hause stehen hast - sonst muß mein Brägel gleich wieder am Rad dehen  

*@[email protected]* Hm - Lust schon, aber ob das als *RushHour* zeitkompatiebel ist, weis ich nicht. Ich glaube das müssen wir mal ausprobieren   

Und damit unsere *Miss Marple* *NACHLESEN KANN*, was sie am Sonntag verpasst hatt - und der Rest natürlich auch - bitte sehr ... 

Gääähhhnnn ... Gute Nacht


----------



## Kedi (20. Juli 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Wurde nochmal Zeit für 'ne kleine Cross-Taunusrunde
> In Falkenstein habe ich mich spontan für den direkten Weg zum Fuchstanz entschieden, an dem Kotzstück bin ich dann doch lieber abgestiegen - ehe ich umfalle  . Vielleicht hat ja mal jemand Lust auf eine Wiederholung ...
> Gruss,
> Karsten.



*@karsten13,*
würde auch gerne mal in den Taunus  . Die Gegend Sandplacken ist mir unbekannt - es wird Zeit, sie zu entdecken  . 
Vielleicht fährt am kommenden Dienstag, 17:30 Uhr die Uni-Truppe FFM dahin  ? Ich würde gerne mal versuchen, da mitzufahren. 

Und weißt du, wann Claudy wieder aus ihrem Urlaub zurück kommt? Diesen Sonntag?

*@Erdi13,*
bin auch bei Sonnenschein gefahren, aber mich kotzt die Runde Seligenstadt an. Es ist langweilig geworden - fast alles abgegrast  .

*@puls190,*
schöner Renner, aber ich stehe nicht soooo sehr auf Cannondale  . Sorry, - und sorry Erdi13 - aber ItalianStalian  ist eher mein Fall. Trotzdem viel Spaß beim Quälen  .

Ciao, schönen Tag noch, *kedi*


----------



## Google (20. Juli 2007)

Moin allerseits

Wenn alle einen kleinen Tourenbericht abgeben, werde ich dass auch mal wieder tun  

Ich war gestern mit noch einem Frank aus Steinheim (echte Bergziege ) und einem Olli aus Alzenau unterwegs. Nachdem wir uns alle am Parkplatz der B8 getroffen hatten, haben wir nicht viel Zeit verloren und sind rüber zum Buchberg gefahren, weil wir letzte Woche schon alles im Barbarossaquellengebiet abgefahren hatten und wir nun andere Trails unter die Stollen nehmen wollten. Den kleinen Trampelpfad rund um die B-Quelle haben wir uns aber nicht nehmen lassen weil da so schöne Wurzeln sind.  

Im Buchberggebiet angekommen, hats dann mal wieder richtig Spass gemacht. Vogelfreundetrail, Sturztrail, Limestrail, Schiesshüttentrail, Buchbergtrail, Friedhofstrail, etc. Den Wildsautrail haben wir ausgelassen. Aber warum schreib ich das? Die Wege kennt eh keine Sau  

Wetter war ok, wir waren glücklich und zufrieden.und schön eingesaut. Was will man mehr?

Nachdem ich endlich auch die zweite Woche beständig gefahren bin, merk ich das ich langsam wieder in Form komme. Wird auch Zeit

Nächste Woche ist voraussichtlich der Fernblick dran, es sei denn Frank hat Zeit, dann will er mal guiden.

Ich hoffe am Sonntag ist das Wetter einigermaßen passabel. Von einem richtigen Sommer kann ja nicht die Rede sein. Jeden Tag eine neue Prognose, absolut unbeständig.  

Grüße


Google


----------



## Andreas (20. Juli 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Ich hoffe am Sonntag ist das Wetter einigermaßen passabel. Von einem richtigen Sommer kann ja nicht die Rede sein. Jeden Tag eine neue Prognose, absolut unbeständig.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Google



Wir sollten am Sonntag einen Night Ride machen. Nachts soll es klar werden.

@Karsten: Wenn Du sowas vor hast sag Bescheid. Dann wuerde ich mit dem Auto anreisen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (20. Juli 2007)

*@Kedi*, Oooobacht Kleine, wenn *ER* das hier liest kommt *ER* vorbei und macht Dich noch einen Käse kürzer. Da kann *ich* Dir dann auch nicht mehr helfen  

Und *IHM* ist nicht nur Seligenstadt langweilig, sondern alles fahrbare hier. Das wird erst wieder Interessanter wenn's um 17 Uhr endlich wieder dunkel ist 

*@[email protected]* Na hoffentlich hält das Wetter am Sonntag. War doch ne gute Idee, wenn ich so die Anmeldungen sehe, mal was in Deinen Gefilden anzuleihern. Da werden die *Eisbären* mal ordentlich das derzeit ausgestorbene Wolfsrevier aufmischen.

Wer direkt mit *mir* in Ditzenbach zum Treffpunkt starten will darf sich gern melden.

Und nochwas: Für Sonntag ist *TRIKOT*-Zwang angesagt  

Ja wie, ist schon abend, is plötzlich so dunkel hier ...


----------



## troll (20. Juli 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> mir[/B] in Ditzenbach zum Treffpunkt starten will darf sich gern melden.
> 
> 
> ich kauf heut mittag noch ein neues innenlager wenn ichs bis sonntag schaffe die kiste wieder zum laufen zu bringen komm ich mit dir mit ...wann startest du du denn in dietzenbach...?
> ...


----------



## Kedi (20. Juli 2007)

*@Erdi13, *

ist das eine Kampfansage?

Ciao, *kedi*

Ich nehme die Ansage zurück. Es ist es nicht wert.


----------



## karsten13 (20. Juli 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> *@Erdi13, *



wer ist eigentlich Erdi*13*


----------



## karsten13 (20. Juli 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> *@karsten13,*
> würde auch gerne mal in den Taunus  . Die Gegend Sandplacken ist mir unbekannt - es wird Zeit, sie zu entdecken  .
> Vielleicht fährt am kommenden Dienstag, 17:30 Uhr die Uni-Truppe FFM dahin  ? Ich würde gerne mal versuchen, da mitzufahren.



Schreibst mal wieder im falschen Forum  

Fahr mit, ist das richtige Revier für Dich!  
Wir fahren momentan vom Treffpunkt aus so 80 - 90 km und um die 1200 hm, eigentlich immer in den Taunus.



Kedi schrieb:


> Und weißt du, wann Claudy wieder aus ihrem Urlaub zurück kommt? Diesen Sonntag?



ist Montag los und mind. 1 Woche unterwegs ...


----------



## Google (20. Juli 2007)

@[email protected] Ich habe nur das Bild von der Parkbucht B8 gefunden. Ich hoffe das hilft Dir weiter. Wie telefonisch schon informiert, ist diese zwischen Wolfgang und Kahl.

Du kannst auch zum Startpunkt Druckhaus, Illertstrasse kommen (11:00 Uhr)





Grüße

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (20. Juli 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> *@Erdi13, *
> 
> ist das eine Kampfansage?
> 
> ...


recht so, *ER* ist es nicht wert, gib Dich lieber weiter mit *ihm* ab  

Und wenn schon Kampf dann nur *Seite* an *Seite* ... der nächste  kommt bestimmt 

*@[email protected]* He He, keine Abwerbeversuche, das gibt ärscher - *BIG EISBÄR IS WATCHING YOU* 
Aber ich muß schon zugeben, dass ich da auch gern mal mitmöchte. Geht bei mir frühstens ab September (das ist mal kein Scherz)


----------



## Lupo (21. Juli 2007)

hallo zusammen.
wenn das wetter mitspielt sind wir am 28.-29.07 wieder an altbekannter stelle im ODW anzutreffen. 
wer lust auf ne gemütliche tour rund um fürth hat kann ja bescheid sagen. einzelheiten besprechen wir dann noch hier.

bis später,

wolfgang


----------



## Erdi01 (21. Juli 2007)

*@[email protected]* Interesse habe ich immer - mal abwarten ...

*@[email protected]* Morgige GoogleTour, im Moment kann ich kaum abschätzen was da morgen früh für ein Wetter sein wird  Ich bin mal guter Dinge und habe vor um 10:10 am Kreishaus Dietzenbach zu starten. Auch mal abwarten ...

GN8


----------



## Erdi01 (22. Juli 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@[email protected]* Morgige GoogleTour, im Moment kann ich kaum abschätzen was da morgen früh für ein Wetter sein wird  Ich bin mal guter Dinge und habe vor um 10:10 am Kreishaus Dietzenbach zu starten. Auch mal abwarten ...
> 
> GN8


sieht ganz annehmbar aus. Ich starte, wie oben geschrieben und komme zum Druckhaus. Bis denn ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teddy24 (22. Juli 2007)

Moin zusammen, 

ist ja noch ganz schön frisch draußen!! Bin schon mit Wauzi Gassi und schau' hier kurz nochmal rein - immer noch keine Netz zuhaus   Ich treff' Euch dann auch am Parkplatz!! 

Bis denn - bin ja so auuufgeregt!! Erstes Treffen mit den Eisbären   (auf'm Bike)


----------



## Google (22. Juli 2007)

Moin, moin

Wetter scheint zu halten, bis gleich  

Am Druckhaus wart ich 5 Minuten, ich glaube es sind eh alle an der Parkbucht.

Grüße

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (22. Juli 2007)

letzen Sonntag in Fürth kam uns die Idee mal eine Tour, die nicht unter dem Moto "_höher, weiter, schneller_" steht anzubieten. Ich meinte zu Google, er solle mal was um die Barbarossaquelle zusammenstellen und anbieten, was er dann auch tat. 

*Danke dafür, war ein schöner Querschnitt*  

Und deshalb brauch ich heute nicht zu fragen, was die *Eisbären* so getrieben haben, ich habe heute allein *sieben* *Eisbärentrikots* gezählt - *KLASSE* 

Wer möchte darf natürlich trotzdem hier berichten, was er am WE auf dem Mounty oder Renner getrieben hatt, ich lese gern  





Ich habe bereits ein Album auf unserer HP eingerichtet, dort sind bereits meine *Bilder* hinterlegt. Ihr dürft gern weitere hinzufühgen  

Mein Blog folgt natürlich auch noch, wenn ich die GPS-Daten von *@Lupo* und/oder *@Andreas* habe  

Ich denke wir sollten solche *Genusstouren* ruhig öfters anbieten, gern auch in anderen Regionen.


----------



## karsten13 (22. Juli 2007)

ich glaub', ich brauch doch so'n MTB-Dings  



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ich denke wir sollten solche *Genusstouren* ruhig öfters anbieten, gern auch in anderen Regionen.



damit ich bei einer Wiederholung mit darf  

Bei unseren heutigen Taunus-Tour habe ich die Grenzen des Crossers ausgelotet. Der Jörg (von der Uni-Gruppe) hat meine Nerven ziemlich strapaziert, vor allem bergab, aber nur so lernt man es ...
Höhepunkt war eine "Wegerkundung", die nach einer Flussüberquerung (mit nassen Füssen) im knöcheltiefen Schlamm endete  
Dafür hat der Ausblick vom Kellerskopf entschädigt, irre Aussicht u.a. auf Skyline-Ffm, Wiesbaden, Odenwald, Pfalz ...
... wenn ich nur nicht wieder den Foto vergessen hätte, schei* Alzheimer  

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Sakir (23. Juli 2007)

Lupo schrieb:


> hallo zusammen.
> wenn das wetter mitspielt sind wir am 28.-29.07 wieder an altbekannter stelle im ODW anzutreffen.
> wer lust auf ne gemütliche tour rund um fürth hat kann ja bescheid sagen. einzelheiten besprechen wir dann noch hier.
> 
> ...



villeicht klappt es bei mir am Samstag  
gemütlich wäre für den Tag genau richtig -)))
werde wohl gen ende der Woch mehr wissen


----------



## Teddy24 (23. Juli 2007)

Moin Moin zusammen,

war das eine schöne Tour am Samstag!!   Danke für's Mitnehmen und die tolle Streckenauswahl von Google!   Nach meiner Fahrpause war das genau richtig! Habe wieder den Spaß an der ganzen Fahrerei gefunden und merke dass es doch, trotz Anstrengung auch Entspannung ist!  Leider konnte ich ja nicht bis zum Ende mitfahren, aber es wäre nicht gut gewesen, dann hätte ich mir den Spaß wieder verdorben. Ihr fahrt halt doch regelmäßiger, was sich eben in der Kondition niederschlägt! Meine Beine hatten jedenfalls genug   Von der Luft wäre es vielleicht noch gegangen, aber ich war wirklich froh zuhause angekommen zu sein! Ich hoffe, dass ich bald wieder zum regelmäßigeren Fahren komme, damit ich so'ne Tour dann auch zuende bringen kann und ihr nicht mehr auf mich warten müsst  .

Fazit : Suuper Gruppe, suuper Tour - to be continued  

(@[email protected] könntest Du mir mal sagen, wie viel wir bis zum Schwedenkreuz gefahren sind - hatte meinen Tacho nicht an  )

Bis bald


----------



## Cloudy22 (23. Juli 2007)

hallo eisbären,

das war gestern wirklich eine wiederholungswürdige wellnesstour  ! es hat total viel spass gemacht mit so vielen eisbären durch die wälder zu streunern    . vielen dank an den tourguide google! und besonders toll fand ich, dass noch zwei andere eisbärenladies dabei waren. viele grüsse an miss marple und teddy24 (das wird schon!)  ! schöne bilder erdi01! und auf die bilder von andreas und lupo bin ich auch schon ganz gespannt!

viele grüsse und bis bald!
cloudy


----------



## Andreas (23. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

ich fand die Tour und die Strecke gestern auch toll. Lob an unseren Guide Google! Solche 'Wellness' Touren mit so schönen S0 Trails können wir ruhig öfters machen. 

Ich habe meine Bilder in der Eisbären Gallerie ergänzt.


----------



## Lupo (23. Juli 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> .... Ihr dürft gern weitere hinzufühgen
> 
> ...



wenn ich zeit habe füge ich auch schöne bilder habt ihr übrigens gemacht, füg mal den clip, erdi 
erstmal will ich mich aber bei dem guide google für die perfekt geführte tour bedanken. war nach langer ba bu ha abstinenz meinerseits mal wieder schön dieses gebiet zu befahren 

@sakir: schön dich zu lesen wird ja langsam zeit dassde ma wieder in die puschen kommst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miss Marple (23. Juli 2007)

Hallo Sonntagstourer, das war mal eine Tour nach meinem Geschmack  , nette Mitfahrer, moderates Tempo, schöne Up- und Downhillmischung, leckere Einkehr, viele Gespräche, weite Aussichten (man konnte sogar den Binselberg erahnen  ) und ein sehr aufmerksamer Guide Google der nach den Befindlichkeiten der Truppe aus seinem Wegevorrat immer die Richtigen auswählte. Es hat richtig Spaß gemacht mit euch zu fahren .

Bis hoffentlich bald, Martina


----------



## Sakir (23. Juli 2007)

Lupo schrieb:


> @sakir: schön dich zu lesen wird ja langsam zeit dassde ma wieder in die puschen kommst



 

ich bin schon aktiv, keine Sorge  ...nur Zeitlich bedingt sehr viel alleine ))


----------



## Google (23. Juli 2007)

Ach....bei so viel Lob schmilzt man förmlich dahin  

Mir hat es gestern auch sehr viel Spass gemacht  Man hat ja einen Riecher obs den Leuten gefällt oder nicht. Die freudigen Blicke und die Stimmung in der Gruppe sagte mir das es nicht so schlecht sein kann   Und letzten Endes sind die Damen mehr Trails und Kilometer gefahren als eigentlich von mir beabsichtigt. Aber was soll ich anderes anbieten wenn sie es wollen... 

Ich habe die Tour auch sehr mit Euch genossen und bin auch der Meinung, dass sowas unbedingt wieder öfters ins Programm muß.

@[email protected] ich habe nicht auf den Tacho geschaut, esmüssten aber schon knappe 40 KM bei 500 HM gewesen sein. Für so eine lange Pause doch schon ganz ordentlich für Dich  

Die Bilder sind auch klasse geworden, ich füg die Tage noch ein paar dazu.

Grüße

Google


----------



## Andreas (23. Juli 2007)

Teddy24 schrieb:


> (@[email protected] könntest Du mir mal sagen, wie viel wir bis zum Schwedenkreuz gefahren sind - hatte meinen Tacho nicht an  )
> 
> Bis bald



Hallo Claudia,

wenn ich mein GPS ausgelesen habe kann ich Dir die genaue km-Zahl sagen.


----------



## Teddy24 (23. Juli 2007)

Andreas schrieb:


> Hallo Claudia,
> 
> wenn ich mein GPS ausgelesen habe kann ich Dir die genaue km-Zahl sagen.



Danke  

Martina, was macht eigentlich Dein Finger?? Wieder in Ordnung??

Gruß


----------



## Miss Marple (23. Juli 2007)

Teddy24 schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Martina, was macht eigentlich Dein Finger?? Wieder in Ordnung??
> 
> Gruß



Hallo Claudia, danke für die Nachfrage, der Bluterguss wandert um den Finger herum zur Handfläche hin und der Finger ist noch geschwollen und leicht taub. Eine Erklärung hab ich bisher auch noch nicht wirklich gefunden.

Gruß Martina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (23. Juli 2007)

Hallo *Eisbären*,

hier gibt es die *Nachlese* unserer gestrigen Tour.

Und ein ein paar Sekunden bewegte Bilder. Die längeren Filmchen bekomme ich nicht in ein YouTupe verträglichen Maß. Ich kenne mich da halt nicht aus, da müssen mal unserer IT-Spezies ran  






GN8


----------



## Google (24. Juli 2007)

Och, der Film ist doch ganz gut geworden  

Hab ich eigentlich schon erzählt, dass ich seit 2, 3 Wochen auch einen Trainer habe ?   

Heute hat er mich ganz spontan den Hahnenkamm hochgejagt.......runter......wieder hoch...und wieder runter  Da hat er mir klar gemacht, dass er sich ganz doll da oben auskennt und mir einen geilen Trail gezeigt. Einer von vielen  

Na ja, er ist sowohl runter als auch *HOOOCH *geflogen. Runterzus kann er mich Gottsei dank nicht trainieren.....Obwohl...die Routine macht noch mehr Erfahrung.

Mein Trainer hat mich zwar nur 50 Km geschunden, hat aber völlig gereicht  

Nun, immerhin seit langer langer Zeit nun schon die dritte Woche mit regelmäßigen Biken und Google merkt wie er wieder gaaanz langsam Power kriegt  

Die Prognosen fürs WE sind wie immer in diesem Sommer sehr unterschiedlich. Ich weiß noch nicht wann und was ich fahren will. Was liegt bei Euch an ?

Grüße


Google


----------



## Erdi01 (25. Juli 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Die Prognosen fürs WE sind wie immer in diesem Sommer sehr unterschiedlich. Ich weiß noch nicht wann und was ich fahren will. Was liegt bei Euch an ?
> Google


ich halte mir *alle* Optionen offen und habe *alle* Foren im Blick  

Erstmal steht das hier wieder an:

*It's Rush Hour*

=========================================================

ich mache mir erst Gedanken, wenn ich weis wer oder ob sich einer outet
und mir mitteilt wohin er/sie will oder _nicht_ hin will.

*ER* meint, sch$$ egal "_ist eh alles langweilig_"

=========================================================

GN8


----------



## Andreas (25. Juli 2007)

Die TdF gerät aus dem Ruder:

- Dopingfall Vinokourov
- Sitzstreik vor dem Start
- Heute neuer Dopingfall
- ETA Bombe an der Strecke, zum Glück erst nachdem das Hauptfeld durch war


----------



## KillerN (25. Juli 2007)

Andreas schrieb:


> - ETA Bombe an der Strecke, zum Glück erst nachdem das Hauptfeld durch war



Also bei Blutmangel nach einem Anschlag, hätten die Teamärzte ja ihre Kanister an Sauerstoffreichem Blut rausholen können.  

War heute am "langen Elend" und während meiner ersten Abfahrt viel mir eine flotte Frau auf.Bei der Schranke dann gedreht und mal hinterher gefahren. War gar nicht so einfach aufzuholen, erst ganz am Ende konnte ich ihr Mitteilen das sie ein "heißes Tempo" fährt. 
Lustig war nur, das es die Kedi war, wir sind dann Zusammen wieder runter gefahren und nach kurzem gequatsche bin ich nochmal alleine hoch gekurbelt.

Wäre morgen bei der Rush Our dabei. Mir wäre es lieb wenn wir mal Seligenstadt auslassen würden. Ich kenne leider keinen Radweg nach Darmstadt ... ?! (Otzberg würde wohl unser Zeitkonto sprengen oder?)

Ciao Jens


----------



## karsten13 (25. Juli 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> War heute am "langen Elend" und während meiner ersten Abfahrt viel mir eine flotte Frau auf.Bei der Schranke dann gedreht und mal hinterher gefahren. War gar nicht so einfach aufzuholen, erst ganz am Ende konnte ich ihr Mitteilen das sie ein "heißes Tempo" fährt.
> Lustig war nur, das es die Kedi war, wir sind dann Zusammen wieder runter gefahren und nach kurzem gequatsche bin ich nochmal alleine hoch gekurbelt.



die war auf Entzug  



KillerN schrieb:


> Wäre morgen bei der Rush Our dabei. Mir wäre es lieb wenn wir mal Seligenstadt auslassen würden. Ich kenne leider keinen Radweg nach Darmstadt ... ?! (Otzberg würde wohl unser Zeitkonto sprengen oder?)



wir waren schon öfters bis Gundernhausen, da ist DA auch nicht mehr weit.
Aber Otzberg klingt auch nicht schlecht. Wir können ja Licht mitnehmen ...  

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Kedi (25. Juli 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> War heute am "langen Elend" und während meiner ersten Abfahrt viel mir eine flotte Frau auf.Bei der Schranke dann gedreht und mal hinterher gefahren. War gar nicht so einfach aufzuholen, erst ganz am Ende konnte ich ihr Mitteilen das sie ein "heißes Tempo" fährt.
> Lustig war nur, das es die Kedi war, wir sind dann Zusammen wieder runter gefahren und nach kurzem gequatsche bin ich nochmal alleine hoch gekurbelt.
> Ciao Jens



*@KillerN,*
du heizt da aber auch gewaltig hoch . Ich musste mir einen abwürgen, damit du mich nicht einholst   .  

Ob ich morgen bei der RushHour dabei bin, steht in den Sternen ... Habe ja momentan Urlaub und da fahr ich eher lieber vormittags und schau am nachmittag die Tour an. Viel wird sich da nicht ändern; das Hühnchen in Gelb hat ja heute voll aufgedreht  .

*@karsten13,*
hast du schon im RR-Forum geschaut? Strampelhampels Tour-Angebot für Samstag?

Grüße, *kedi*


----------



## Kedi (25. Juli 2007)

*@KillerN,*

und, sag mal, wie oft bist du dann das Elend hochgedüst  ?

Ciao, *kedi*


----------



## KillerN (25. Juli 2007)

Also insgesammt waren das dann 3x + die An und Abfahrt aus Heusenstamm, wobei am Rückweg echt die ganze Zeit dieser Elende Wind voll entgegen kam.

Da ich noch keinen neuen Tacho bestellt habe, kann ich keine Zahlen nennen.

@RushOur Licht hatte ich letztens schon mit dabei, da um 22 Uhr im Wald schon  dunkel ist, ich lade schonmal den Akku *g* Aber der Guide entscheidet was gefahren wird


----------



## Erdi01 (25. Juli 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> @RushOur Licht hatte ich letztens schon mit dabei, da um 22 Uhr im Wald schon  dunkel ist, ich lade schonmal den Akku *g* Aber der Guide entscheidet was gefahren wird


Der *Guide* kriegt langsam die Krise ...

weil er den Wetterbericht vom WE gerade gesehen hatt :kotz: 
weil die TdF langsam nervig wird  
weil er hier von Urlaub liest 
weil er per SMS von Eisschlappern in der Sonne informiert wird, während *er* arbeiten darf 

UND weil *ihn* sein *Brägel* dafür auslacht, der dank *Kedi* zum Leben erweckt wurde und einen Namen hatt *- Erdi13 * - ich hasse *Dich*  

worum ging's hier eigentlich  - ach ja morgige *RushHour*

=========================================================
_also Seligenstadt ist unerwünscht, aber Langes Elend fährt dann doch wieder
Jede(r). Also gut ...

Wir steuern das *Lange Elend des Binselberg's* an. 
Dann geht's rüber zum Sunset in die Groß Umscher Weinberge.

Auf Wunsch, das ganze auch Crosser geeignet.

Licht ist Pflicht! Helm sowieso!_
=========================================================

*Hoffe noch auf ein paar weitere Teilnehmer(innen)*

CU


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedRum05 (25. Juli 2007)

Ich hab im Moment irgendwie ein seeehr tiefes Motivationsloch  
Fahre halt mal gezwungen ein paar Runden um nicht ausm Training zu kommen, aber ansonsten hab ich mich im Moment eher dem Joggen verschrieben.
TdF ist eigentlich nur noch lustig. Mal schaun wer in Paris ankommt, oder ob bis dahin alle überführt sind  
Das das "gelbe Hühnchen" noch mitfahren darf....


----------



## Erdi01 (25. Juli 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Das das "gelbe Hühnchen" noch mitfahren darf....



Brandaktuell 

 *Hühnchen* ist raus - vom eigenen Team !!!!

Endlich mal ne gute Nachricht. 

Mir ist eh der ehemalige *Cannondale/Volvo* Fahrer Cadel am liebsten 

Ligigas auf *Cannondale* find ich gut, BarloWorld auf *Cannondale* auch  

Rest - mir doch egal  

GN8


----------



## karsten13 (26. Juli 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> hast du schon im RR-Forum geschaut? Strampelhampels Tour-Angebot für Samstag?



da entgeht mir wenig  
Wegen Samstag weiss ich noch nicht, entscheide ich kurzfristig je nach Laune und Wetter ...



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Auf Wunsch, das ganze auch Crosser geeignet.



ich fahre mit dem Crosser auch Trails, müssen ja nicht gerade die ganz krassen sein - und es könnte sein, dass ich da was länger brauche ...

Ansonsten werde ich Euch morgen wegen MTB löchern, da kenn ich mich ja net aus  . Obwohl Erdi01 kennt ja sowieso nur dieses Kanonenfutter  

n8,

Karsten.


----------



## KillerN (26. Juli 2007)

WOW das der Rasmussen rausfliegt, ohne Handfeste beweise auf Doping, hätte ich nicht gedacht   

@karsten13 Das du ein Canyon unter deinem Hintern brauchst ist doch ganz klar ! Der Andreas und ich stehen dir da gerne bei Fragen zur Seite  

Ausserdem brauchst du noch die *einzig wahren Trikots* (Kedi doch auch oder ?)

Ach und Erdi, wusste gar nicht das du schon zum 06.01.2008 einen geplanten LMB Termin hast, planst schon vorraus oder?


----------



## karsten13 (26. Juli 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> @karsten13 Das du ein Canyon unter deinem Hintern brauchst ist doch ganz klar ! Der Andreas und ich stehen dir da gerne bei Fragen zur Seite



bin ja fast schon soweit. Brauche wohl Grösse M und da sind die momentan ziemlich ausverkauft  
Tendiere nun zum Nerve RC 8.0, nur der Preis schreckt noch ab  



KillerN schrieb:


> Ausserdem brauchst du noch die *einzig wahren Trikots* (Kedi doch auch oder ?)



ohne MTB ein Eisbärentrikot? Geht das?  

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Erdi01 (26. Juli 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> bin ja fast schon soweit. Brauche wohl Grösse M und da sind die momentan ziemlich ausverkauft
> Tendiere nun zum Nerve RC 8.0, nur der Preis schreckt noch ab
> Karsten.


Ah ja, also Fully und für das Geld gibt's auch schon richtige Bikes die auch mit C anfangen  



KillerN schrieb:


> Ach und Erdi, wusste gar nicht das du schon zum 06.01.2008 einen geplanten LMB Termin hast, planst schon vorraus oder?


Ja, das Winterprogramm steht schon. Die Form muß bis spätestens _11. März 2008 6:55_ stimmen. Da ist noch so ne Sa Calobra Rechnung offen  

Zum März 08 demnächst auch noch mal mehr ...

Bis heut abend ... da fehlen noch ein paar Anmeldungen ...


----------



## Andreas (26. Juli 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ah ja, also Fully und für das Geld gibt's auch schon richtige Bikes die auch mit C anfangen
> 
> 
> Ja, das Winterprogramm steht schon. Die Form muß bis spätestens _11. März 2008 6:55_ stimmen. Da ist noch so ne Sa Calobra Rechnung offen
> ...



Ich bin heute Abend leider nicht dabei. Mein MTB steht noch bei Cloudy
und mit meinem uralt Hardtail bin ich heute in die Firma gefahren.

Da ich es zeitlich eh nicht bis 19h geschafft hätte, da ich ja
vorher nach Hause muss, bin jetzt für heute Abend schon zum Essen
verabredet. 

Canyon kann ich dem Karsten auch empfehlen. Stevens ist aber
auch sehr gut vom Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis ohne Mogelparts.


----------



## Kedi (26. Juli 2007)

*@Erdi01,*

ich habe meine Runde heute vormittag schon gedreht . Und dann treffe ich mich heute abend mit meinen beiden Trainern ; meine Reinfundier-Sache muss besprochen werden  ... und natürlich das Desaster bei der Tour de France.

Wünsch euch allen viel Spaß bei der RushHour, 
Grüße, *kedi*


----------



## Erdi01 (26. Juli 2007)

*@[email protected]* das ist aber schade, Du hattest vor langer Zeit mal von so einer Runde erzählt. Wäre schön gewesen Dich dann auch dabei zu haben.

*@[email protected]* so so, da läst Du Dir einen romantischen Sonnenuntergang mit Deinem Lieblingseisbär entgehen  

Und in Richtung Deiner Trainer, *Eisbären(ladys)* brauchen nix "_fundiertes_", die sind von natur aus *saustark*, *sauber* und haben ein *schneeweisen Fell*  Alles klar - OK, genug Süßholz geraspelt, muß jetzt selber in die Pötte kommen, sonst ist der *Guide*, wie üblich, der Letzte.

Schönen Abend ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (26. Juli 2007)

also ich weiss nicht, aber so langsam habe ich das Gefühl der Erdi01 wird


----------



## Sakir (26. Juli 2007)

Lupo schrieb:


> wenn das wetter mitspielt sind wir am 28.-29.07



daran wird es wohl scheitern...

*wetter.com* Sa + So 90% Niederschlag
*wetter.de*   Sa + So ca 80% Niederschlag


----------



## Google (26. Juli 2007)

Sakir schrieb:


> also ich weiss nicht, aber so langsam habe ich das Gefühl der Erdi01 wird


Oooch...Du weißt schooon.....  


Sakir schrieb:


> *wetter.com* Sa + So 90% Niederschlag
> *wetter.de*   Sa + So ca 80% Niederschlag


Ich versuch die 10-20 % am WE zu finden. Ansonsten wirds eine Premiere in 2007 an einem WE nicht gefahren zu sein   

Ich guck morsche nochmal in die Vorhersage. Ich wäre so gerne wieder ins Naturfreundehaus  

Mann, ich überleg schon was ich mit der Family machen soll am WE. Diesmal haben wir ja NULL auf dem Programm  In Speyer soll ein großes Aquarium sein. War schon mal jemand da ?

Grüße

Google


----------



## Sakir (26. Juli 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Oooch...Du weißt schooon.....


----------



## Erdi01 (26. Juli 2007)

Sakir schrieb:


> also ich weiss nicht, aber so langsam habe ich das Gefühl der Erdi01 wird





Google schrieb:


> Oooch...Du weißt schooon.....
> Google


 Ihr wisst schon - überall gibt's den Pausenclown 

Ich habe heute nicht nur die *Eisbärenladys* vermisst, Euch auch - Euch hätte ich auch gerne mal bei einer *RushHour* dabei  

also den Sunset brauchte keiner zu vermissen, die Sonne hatte sich schon eingedeckt  Ansonsten war's ne *RushHour* bei milden Themperaturen, wäre perfekt mit Einkehr gewesen. Killer und ich haben's in Heusensatmm noch versucht. Aber der "Alte Bahnhof" darf um die Zeit nix mehr draussen ausschenken  

Gefahren wurde das was angekündigt war. KEIN Seligenstadt, dafür das noch längere Lange Elend, und Karsten haben wir über ein paar Trails gescheucht.

Im Moment esse ich was und dann geht's unter die Dusche ...

Gute Nacht *Eisbären *


----------



## karsten13 (27. Juli 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Aber der "Alte Bahnhof" darf um die Zeit nix mehr draussen ausschenken



schade für Euch, hab' ich doch nix mehr verpasst ...



Erdi01 schrieb:


> und Karsten haben wir über ein paar Trails gescheucht.



hatte es ja provoziert  










Alle Bilder gibt's hier.

@KillerN: Du hattest recht, das RC hat nur 80mm  

n8,

Karsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (27. Juli 2007)

Sakir schrieb:


> daran wird es wohl scheitern...
> 
> *wetter.com* Sa + So 90% Niederschlag
> *wetter.de*   Sa + So ca 80% Niederschlag



seh ich genau so und bleib auch zu haus  aber der sommer ist ja noch nicht vorbei. werds posten wenn ich wieder hinfahre.

zum erdi sag ich jetzt besser nix


----------



## Andreas (27. Juli 2007)

@Killer: Die Mirage sieht richtig mikrig aus gegen die Lupine ...


----------



## Erdi01 (27. Juli 2007)

Lupo schrieb:


> zum erdi sag ich jetzt besser nix


mit wem habt Ihr es hier eigentlich ständig   mim *grünen* oder mim *blauen* 



Andreas schrieb:


> @Killer: Die Mirage sieht richtig mikrig aus gegen die Lupine ...


neben meiner Wilma war auch Karsten's Edi am Start. Also die beide tun sich wirklich nicht viel. Beide großes Kino - alles ist vor uns geflüchtet, vom Reh über Fußgänger bis zum Auto


----------



## Erdi01 (28. Juli 2007)

Toll Petrus, danke für's Wetter  Die RennerTour ist schon gelaufen ... und nun  

Ich glaub ich fahr mal zum Stenger, mal guggen was es so Neues gibt  

Und dann könnt man später noch "Dope de France" guggen. 

Falls noch Jemand außer mir am WE vor hatt auf's Rad zu steigen, darf er das ruhig posten ...


----------



## KillerN (28. Juli 2007)

Habe eben gelesen, das der Träger des gepunkteten Trikots auch in der Dopingkontrolle positiv getestet wurde 

Dem Regenradar zu Folge, scheinen immer wieder mal ein paar Regenwolken über uns hinweg zu ziehen, mal schaun obs am Nachmittag mal eine größere Lücke gibt...

Habe heute auch nix größer vor und werde erstmal im Baumarkt was kaufen gehn


----------



## Google (28. Juli 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Falls noch Jemand außer mir am WE vor hatt auf's Rad zu steigen, darf er das ruhig posten ...


Eigentlich schade, dass wir soweit auseinander wohnen. Da is nix mit kurzfristig fürs Biken verabreden. 

Ich werde mein Glück morgen probieren. Siehe Wolfsthread.

Ps. Die Tickets waren schon am Mittwoch da...und wo bleibt die Info, bzw. Werbung für die anderen ?  

Grüße

Google


----------



## RedRum05 (28. Juli 2007)

... und Lothar Leder wurde bei den Kontrollen zum Ironman auch positiv getestet  
Ich warte nur drauf, bis der erste gedopte in der Formel 1 auftaucht


----------



## Kedi (28. Juli 2007)

*@RedRum05,*

du wirst es vielleicht nicht glauben, in welchen Sportarten noch gedopt wird, wo man meinen müsste, dass man es dort sicherlich nicht macht: Bogenschießen  , Golf    -> um sich ruhig zu halten und sich besser konzentrieren zu können; ach ja, und Torwarte nehmen Mittel, damit sie kein Schiss bekommen, wenn 10 Mann auf ihn zukommen und umzingeln ... das gleiche Zeug, was Kampfdüsenpflieger und Sprinter nehmen/nahmen(?), um im Kopf das Gefährliche auszuschalten ...  

Grüße, *kedi*


----------



## Erdi01 (28. Juli 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Eigentlich schade, dass wir soweit auseinander wohnen. Da is nix mit kurzfristig fürs Biken verabreden.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Ja, wirklich schade. Sonst können wir zum Beispiel jetzt spontan los - es scheint gerade die Sonne. 

Habe schon angefangen zu werben, Rest kommt noch ...



Kedi schrieb:


> * in welchen Sportarten noch gedopt wird, wo man meinen müsste, dass man es dort sicherlich nicht macht: Bogenschießen  , Golf
> Grüße, kedi*


*

   ich lach mich tot    

was wollen die doppen, die machen noch nicht mal Sport  

Gruß
Erdi13*


----------



## karsten13 (28. Juli 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Sonst können wir zum Beispiel jetzt spontan los - es scheint gerade die Sonne.



ich würde "jetzt" mitfahren, wobei ich noch was essen muss und 45 min. bis Dietzenbach brauche ... war eben frust-shopping  
Welche trails fahren wir denn?  

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (28. Juli 2007)

*@[email protected]* ist das Dein erst, also Regen auf Mounty macht mir gar nix aus 
Und was heist "Frustshopping" kommst Du etwas mit nem MTB  

Dann müssen wir erst recht los ...

Wann bist Du da ...

Noch wer so spontan ... im Lebe nett

CU


----------



## karsten13 (28. Juli 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Und was heist "Frustshopping" kommst Du etwas mit nem MTB
> Dann müssen wir erst recht los ...



 



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Wann bist Du da ...



16:15 Kreishaus Dietzenbach.
Wenn's pisst besaufen wir uns halt auf'm Weinfest  

Bis gleich,

Karsten.


----------



## Erdi01 (28. Juli 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> 16:15 Kreishaus Dietzenbach.
> Wenn's pisst besaufen wir uns halt auf'm Weinfest
> 
> Bis gleich,
> ...


Alles klar bis denn, dass muß besoffen werden  

CU


----------



## RedRum05 (28. Juli 2007)

Ich hab mir schon überlegt, was man so als Rennfahrer nehmen könnte um hemungsloser durch Kurven zu fahren  
Habe sogar mal gelesen, dass Scharfschützen früher kiffen durften, damit sie klar im Kopf werden und sie es einfach "lockerer" sehen. Wird aber wohl seid anfang der 90er offiziel (!) nicht mehr gestattet.... das zählt für mich auch unter doping  
Bei Sportschützen kannte ich das Glas Sekt vor dem Schießen um ruhig und locker zu werden.

Verrückte Welt !


----------



## puls190 (28. Juli 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Alles klar bis denn, dass muß besoffen werden
> 
> CU




aber nur wenn es ein Cannondale ist oder?


----------



## Kedi (28. Juli 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir schon überlegt, was man so als Rennfahrer nehmen könnte um hemungsloser durch Kurven zu fahren



Was bedeutet für dich "hemmungsloser durch Kurven fahren"? 

Da spielen so viele Faktoren eine Rolle: Das eigene Fahrgefühl (become 1 with your bike  ), Radbeherrschung, Fahrerfahrung, Selbsteinschätzung, Untergrund, Vorhersehen von Gefahren (für andere mitdenken  ), .... die Reihe ist unendlich .......................Du fährst doch auch schon seit langem; und dann auch noch in den Dolomiten ... .

Grüße, *kedi*


----------



## Google (28. Juli 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> Was bedeutet für dich "hemmungsloser durch Kurven fahren"?
> 
> Da spielen so viele Faktoren eine Rolle: Das eigene Fahrgefühl (become 1 with your bike  ), Radbeherrschung, Fahrerfahrung, Selbsteinschätzung, Untergrund, Vorhersehen von Gefahren (für andere mitdenken  ), .... die Reihe ist unendlich .......................


Mann, mann, was machst Du Dir Gedanken  Hört sich von mir zwar ziemlich oberflächlich an, entspricht aber der Wahrheit: EINFACH FAHREN ! Denn wie Du schon erwähnt hast, macht es die Erfahrung. Nach ein bisserl Fahrpraxis kann man dann auch mal mein Techniktraining in Erwägung ziehen...wenn man will   Wir sind ja schliesslich keine Profis. 





Kedi schrieb:


> Du fährst doch auch schon seit langem; und dann auch noch in den Dolomiten ... .*kedi*


 Unser Youngster  Er hat zumindestens früher als die meisten von uns angefangen. Wäre ich auch nur mal früher auf den Trichter gekommen  

@[email protected] Los, los ich will Bilder sehen  Ist ja klasse Dich nun auch in der MTB-Gemeinde begrüssen zu dürfen  

Grüße

Google


----------



## RedRum05 (28. Juli 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> Was bedeutet für dich "hemmungsloser durch Kurven fahren"?



Ich hab hierbei von der F1, DTM etc gesprochen. Nach meiner Meinung fährt man anderst, wenn man unter Adrenalin steht, oder gar Aggressiv!

Beim Biken.. da hilfts nur, wenn man einfach rollen lässt *g*


----------



## Kedi (28. Juli 2007)

Tja, da habe ich wohl eher ans Rennrad- oder MTB-fahren gedacht, als es um die Kurven ging. Sind ja alle noch in der Kurve geblieben   .


ciao, *kedi*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (28. Juli 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Noch wer so spontan ... im Lebe nett
> 
> CU


mal wieder zu früh, das Maul aufgerissen. 

Da stand doch tatsächlich Killer noch am Kreishaus und was soll ich sagen, Karsten, Killer spontaner geht's wohl nimmer - perfekt  

Das Wetter hätt auch nicht besser sein können, haben sogar draußen bei Köhler Küsse gesesses - Ja, das haben wir uns gegönnt, nachdem wir über das allseits beliebte Seligenstadt, die Rückersbacher und weiter hoch bis zum Hahnenkamm geblasen sind. Dann ging's den X11 runter und Karsten hatt die erste Lektion Fahrtechnik hinter sich  

Ihr wolltet die Daten unserer kleinen Spritztour, bitte sehr:
*86 KM 600 HM Schnitt 23*

Und für Killer nochmal die Daten von der Donnerstag RushHour:
*89 KM 640 HM Schnitt 23,6*

Hm, wollten wir heute nicht gemühtlich fahren, was lief denn da wieder schief  

Seh aus wie Sau, muß jetzt erstmal wieder einen *schneeweisen* *Eisbären* aus mir machen  

Ha, das WE ist gerettet ... morgen  - mir erstmal egal 

CU

Pah, Fahrtechnik, wer braucht die, wenn ich mich maule sind's immer die Reifen die abschmieren, Gruß vom *Dreizehnten*


----------



## KillerN (28. Juli 2007)

Danke für die Daten 

15:53 Uhr habe ich von der spontanen Tour gelesen und habs tatsächlich geschafft(ohne was zu vergessen) pünktlich am Kreishaus zu sein. Das war wohl neuer Rekord  

Tour war echt gut, das Tempo wurde halt immer schneller, aber passt schon 
Eis hat auch gut geschmeckt, zum Glück weiss der Erdi immer wo es so Leckerein gibt. 

Das der Karsten so schnell sein neues MTB präsentiert ist schon klasse, jetzt kann er ausnahmslos an allen Touren teilnehmen, genug Federweg hattes ja 

*EDIT*: (Handy-)Fotos gibbet hier : Gallerie


----------



## Erdi01 (28. Juli 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> Das der Karsten so schnell sein neues MTB präsentiert ist schon klasse, jetzt kann er ausnahmslos an allen Touren teilnehmen, genug Federweg hattes ja



Am Donnertag noch drüber gesprochen und heute schon unterwegs - RESPEKT  

Damit ist er auch die Verpflichtung zum *Eisbärentrikot* und zur Mitgliedschaft in einem unserer *Eisbären WIPOKA Teams* eingegangen


----------



## KillerN (28. Juli 2007)

Um 22:30 UHR ist im ZDF eine Dopingdiskussion mit Ruuuudoooolf Schaaarping.
Nicht entgehen lassen !


----------



## karsten13 (28. Juli 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> Um 22:30 UHR ist im ZDF eine Dopingdiskussion mit Ruuuudoooolf Schaaarping.
> Nicht entgehen lassen !



das ist doch Folter, dem zuzuhören


----------



## Google (28. Juli 2007)

Und ich war heut beim Möbelkämpf totes Holz anschauen.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (28. Juli 2007)

Google schrieb:


> EINFACH FAHREN !



  



Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Los, los ich will Bilder sehen  Ist ja klasse Dich nun auch in der MTB-Gemeinde begrüssen zu dürfen



Das ist es. Sonst gibt's bisher nur die Bilder vom Killer ...



KillerN schrieb:


> Das der Karsten so schnell sein neues MTB präsentiert ist schon klasse, jetzt kann er ausnahmslos an allen Touren teilnehmen, genug Federweg hattes ja



Du vergisst nur, dass hier der Fahrer und nicht der Federweg das limitierende Element ist  



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Damit ist er auch die Verpflichtung zum *Eisbärentrikot* und zur Mitgliedschaft in einem unserer *Eisbären WIPOKA Teams* eingegangen



oh Gott, habe ich was unterschrieben?    

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Kedi (29. Juli 2007)

*@karsten13,*
*WAHNSINN:* Das ist also bei dir Frustkaufen ...  ... GEIL! Wünsche dir viel Spaß; und vielleicht sehen wir uns demnächst wieder am Langen Elend     .

Grüße, *kedi*


----------



## raVVen01 (29. Juli 2007)

Dachte gerade mal wieder ich bin geklaut worden  

Aber mal gespannt was ich nach gut 7 Jahren noch wert bin


----------



## Andreas (29. Juli 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Das ist es. Sonst gibt's bisher nur die Bilder vom Killer ...



Glückwunsch zum guten Kauf und das ist bestimmt kein Frustkauf


----------



## Erdi01 (29. Juli 2007)

*Warum eigentlich Malle ???*

Wer sich diese Frage immer noch stellt, sollte mal den Link anklicken und die Bilder auf sich wirken lassen. Oder soll mal ab der *Seite 38* blättern, ab dort gibt es die Tageszusammenfassungen von diesem Jahr. 

Dann stellt sich die obige Frage eigentlich nicht mehr, jendenfalls nicht für die Asphaltfraktion unter uns!

Für _Google_ und _mich_ stellt sich diese Frage schon lange nicht mehr und deshalb haben wir unserer Termin festgelegt. Der Flug und das Hotel sind auch schon gebucht!

*Termin:*
_11 - 17. März 2008_

*Flug:*
_Condor (über Travel24 gebucht =  Euro 79,73 !!!)
_
*Hotel:*
_Grupotel Grand Vista (Quelle: HolydayCheck), Can Picafort, 
DZ, HP (über Lastminute-express.de gebucht = Euro 259,20 pro Person)
_

Durchaus überschaubare Kosten. Dazu kommen noch Transfer vom Flughafen zum Hotel und Leihrad oder Radmitnahme.

Wer interesse hat uns zu begleiten kann sich hier melden oder sich per PN an mich wenden. Gern gibt es nähere Informationen wie Flugnr. etc.

*Wir würden uns über weitere Mitfahrer/innen freuen. Also überlegt es Euch ...*

Gruß

*P.S.* @_Karsten13_@ Du bekommst im Lauf des Tages noch weitere Infos.


----------



## Google (29. Juli 2007)

Mallewerbung 2 ​


----------



## Google (29. Juli 2007)

Leute, zu den Bildern muÃ man wohl nicht mehr viel sagen  Und zum Hotel wenn Ihr Euch die Weiterempfehlungsrate angeschaut habt, wohl auch nicht mehr viel  Ein 4* Hotel mit Wellnessbereich und leckerem Essen wo man es sich nach der Tour so richtig gut gehen lassen kann  

Wir haben wieder die zweite MÃ¤rzwoche gewÃ¤hlt, weil wir zu dieser Zeit immer bestes Wetter hatten. Da sind wir ein bisschen aberglÃ¤ubisch. 

Es ist eine tolle Motivation Ã¼ber den Winter zu kommen, die Berge Mallorcas sind einfach spitze. Und die Zeit ist es auch  Deutschland liegt zu dieser Zeit noch absolut im Winterschlaf und in Malle wird man mit einem warmen und blÃ¼tenreichen FrÃ¼hling empfangen. Das ist einfach ein Superstart in die neue Saison.

Wir freuen uns auf jeden Mitfahrer  Bisher waren wir immer 6- 8 Leute und es ist bereits das vierte mal, dass wir fÃ¼r einen Appel und ein Ei die Beine baumeln lassen.

Wir mÃ¼ssen nicht unbedingt immer ein Kopp und ein ArsÂ§Â§ sein aber schÃ¶n ist es schon wenn wir in der Gruppe zusammen die Touren fahren, wir nehmen RÃ¼cksicht, keine Frage. Es ist schliesslich Urlaub  RegelmÃ¤ssiges Fahren ist aber schon vorausgesetzt.

Also meldet Euch hier oder beim Erdi01 oder auch bei mir. Ihr seid wilkommen  

Ein kleiner Tipp: Lasst Euch mit Eurer Entscheidung aber nicht so lange Zeit. Der Flug wird alle paar Wochen teurer und das gÃ¼nstige Hotelkontingent ist begrenzt (ein sagenhafter Preis von 43 â¬ pro Person und HP !!!!)

*Nachtrag: *Ich hab mir gerade noch mal unsere Bildergeschichte vom Malleurlaub ab Seite 38 angesehen. Ich bin schon wieder Hin und weg.........

GrÃ¼Ãe

Google


----------



## karsten13 (30. Juli 2007)

Google schrieb:


>



also das Hotel sieht doch etwas, naja, spartanisch aus 
Aber der Pool ist geil


----------



## Lupo (30. Juli 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> also das Hotel sieht doch etwas, naja, spartanisch aus
> Aber der Pool ist geil



   
und was ist dann des braune drumherum  ich mein, man hört ja nich viel gutes über die kanalisation in mediteranen gefilden   

so, jetzt hab ich auch mal bissi geholfen das sommerloch hier zu stopfen


----------



## BlackTrek (30. Juli 2007)

Lupo schrieb:


> und was ist dann des braune drumherum


Na, der Wellness-Bereich hinter dem alle so her sind!  

BTW nach fünf Wochen Faulheit und 3kg Gewichtszunahme wird´s Zeit sich mal wieder aufs Bike zu schwingen.Was habt Ihr nächstes Wochenende so vor? Fürth? Spessart? kleine Wetterau-Runde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (30. Juli 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> also das Hotel sieht doch etwas, naja, spartanisch aus
> Aber der Pool ist geil


 Ist doch gar nicht übel  Vor allem müsste Dir doch aufgefallen sein, dass wir insbesondere auf eine diebstahlgesicherte Bleibe Wert gelegt haben! Deshalb auch die Gitter vor dem Fenster mit Meeresblick ...direkt neben dem Wellnessbereich


----------



## Kedi (30. Juli 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Wurde nochmal Zeit für 'ne kleine Cross-Taunusrunde
> ... Falkenstein ... Fuchstanz, ... Kotzstück ... Sandplacken ... Oberursel.
> 
> Vielleicht hat ja mal jemand Lust auf eine Wiederholung ...
> Gruss,Karsten.



*@karsten13,*
wann gibt es die Wiederholung   ? Vielleicht diese Woche  ?
Grüße, *kedi*


----------



## Lupo (30. Juli 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> ...Falkenstein...Fuchstanz...Sandplacken...Oberursel ...
> 
> Vielleicht hat ja mal jemand Lust auf eine Wiederholung ...
> 
> ...



und wenn ich mitkomm zeig ich euch mal was


----------



## Miss Marple (30. Juli 2007)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> BTW nach fünf Wochen Faulheit und 3kg Gewichtszunahme wird´s Zeit sich mal wieder aufs Bike zu schwingen.Was habt Ihr nächstes Wochenende so vor?



 Wochenende   : Samstag - Goldene Hochzeit von Patentante
                                                            Sonntag - Geburtstagsfeier mit Familie
                                       Montag  - mind. 1 kg mehr auf der Waage 
  

aber schön mal wieder von dir zu hören Sonja.

Gruß Martina


----------



## KillerN (30. Juli 2007)

@Andreas Bei dem Wind konnte ich dich nicht verstehen, was hattest du denn da durch die Gegend gerufen ?
Ich dachte eigentlich du fährst mit dem Fahrrad immer zur Arbeit  

Ciao Jens


----------



## Kedi (30. Juli 2007)

Lupo schrieb:


> und wenn ich mitkomm zeig ich euch mal was



Das, was du uns zeigen willst: Gibt es da auch eine Chicken-Variante  ? Die nehme ich dann  .

Ciao, *kedi*


----------



## Andreas (30. Juli 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> @Andreas Bei dem Wind konnte ich dich nicht verstehen, was hattest du denn da durch die Gegend gerufen ?
> Ich dachte eigentlich du fährst mit dem Fahrrad immer zur Arbeit
> 
> Ciao Jens



Hallo Jens,

ich habe gerufen "Hi Jens, heute ist doch keine RushHour". Weil Du gerade duch Dietzenbach gefahren bist.  

Heute bin ich wetterbedingt nicht mit dem Rad zur Arbeit gefahren. Dabei hat es gar nicht geregnet


----------



## karsten13 (30. Juli 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> @karsten13,
> wann gibt es die Wiederholung   ? Vielleicht diese Woche  ?



ähm, ja, wie wär's mit heute?  
War "zufällig" noch im RR-Shop bei Bonames und da war der Taunus  schon so nah  .
Dann "musst" Du halt morgen mit dem RR zum Uni-Treff kommen, da gibt's auch Taunus ...



Lupo schrieb:


> und wenn ich mitkomm zeig ich euch mal was



na hoffentlich behälst Du die Hosen an  



Kedi schrieb:


> Das, was du uns zeigen willst: Gibt es da auch eine Chicken-Variante  ? Die nehme ich dann  .


----------



## Erdi01 (31. Juli 2007)

*findest Du*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kedi (31. Juli 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> ähm, ja, wie wär's mit heute?
> War "zufällig" noch im RR-Shop bei Bonames und da war der Taunus  schon so nah  .



  



karsten13 schrieb:


> Dann "musst" Du halt morgen mit dem RR zum Uni-Treff kommen, da gibt's auch Taunus ...



  

Fahr mit dem MTB schon mal die Beine locker   .


----------



## Kedi (31. Juli 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *findest Du*


----------



## Andreas (31. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

ich hatte es ja schon vor längerer Zeit mal vorgeschlagen. Jetzt ist es soweit. Die *RushHour* für diese Woche führt zum ENTEGA Grand Prix nach Lorsch. Einen LMB Eintrag habe ich schon vorgenommen. Für die Rückfahrt wird auf jeden Fall Licht benötigt!

Der Treffpunkt ist diesmal in Mörfelden.


----------



## Lupo (31. Juli 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> na hoffentlich behälst Du die Hosen an



ferkel 

@kedi: natürlich gibts chicken-varianten  auch für die trails


----------



## Claudy (31. Juli 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> wann gibt es die Wiederholung   ? Vielleicht diese Woche  ? Grüße, *kedi*



.....lass die Männer weiter ihre seltsamen Posts machen! 

Du kannst sehr gerne morgen um 18:00 Uhr mit mir fahren - Treffpunkt Parkplatz Oberursel Hohemark. Das Wetter soll gut werden . Liebe Grüße Anke


----------



## Erdi01 (31. Juli 2007)

Andreas schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hatte es ja schon vor längerer Zeit mal vorgeschlagen. Jetzt ist es soweit. Die *RushHour* für diese Woche führt zum ENTEGA Grand Prix nach Lorsch. Einen LMB Eintrag habe ich schon vorgenommen. Für die Rückfahrt wird auf jeden Fall Licht benötigt!
> 
> Der Treffpunkt ist diesmal in Mörfelden.


hier fehlt noch was ...

*It's RushHour*

der Rest steht ja im LMB ... und geil ich kann mich mal bei meiner eigenen *RushHour* anmelden  

CU


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (1. August 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> hier fehlt noch was ...
> 
> *It's RushHour*


 Die RushHour ist ja bereits unter Dach und Fach und da schon gefragt wurde was am WE so anliegt, wollt ich die kleine Info rüberkommen lassen, dass ich dieses WE wieder in meinen heimischen Gefilden fahre und mich natürlich über jeden Mitfahrer und Mitfahrerin freue  

BaBuTrails am Sonntag​
Die Startzeit ist bei Bedarf natürlich aushandelbar  Ich will die Trails mal alle aneinander gereiht am Stück fahren  

@[email protected] Wie siehts aus ? Du hast doch letztes mal Blut geleckt  
@[email protected] Dein Stevens scharrt schon mit den Hufen..

und auf andere Eisbären/innen freut sich der Spessart natürlich auch  

Grüße

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (1. August 2007)

Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Wie siehts aus ? Du hast doch letztes mal Blut geleckt
> Google


ähm, ja, nein, weis nicht  

Habe für Sonntag eigentlich vor die Renner-Halfpipe mitzufahren  

Muß bis dahin aber erstmal meine Motivation wieder finden, die habe ich irgendwo verlohren  

Wenn sie einer findet, wäre nett wenn er sie mir wieder zuschicken würde  

CU oder auch nicht ...


----------



## RedRum05 (1. August 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Muß bis dahin aber erstmal meine Motivation wieder finden, die habe ich irgendwo verlohren
> 
> Wenn sie einer findet, wäre nett wenn er sie mir wieder zuschicken würde
> 
> CU oder auch nicht ...



Na wenigstens bin ich nicht allein  
Ich bin auch noch auf der Suche, aber hab sie wohl irgendwo im Urlaub gelassen


----------



## Google (1. August 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Muß bis dahin aber erstmal meine Motivation wieder finden, die habe ich irgendwo verlohren
> 
> Wenn sie einer findet, wäre nett wenn er sie mir wieder zuschicken würde


 A, Geh!  Das Wetter wird am WE endlich sommerlich und die Spessarttour eher gemütlich als quälend, schweißtreibend. Ausserdem steht die Pause inklusive Plaudern  im Naturfreundehaus im Vordergrund  Warum also zögern  

Und dem Karsten müssen wir doch auch mal zeigen, was er in den letzten Jahren verpasst hat  

Grüße

Google


----------



## Lupo (1. August 2007)

das nächste wochenende sind wir in sachen famile unterwegs... nix mit biken


----------



## karsten13 (1. August 2007)

Moin,

ich les hier dauernd von Motivationsproblemen  
Habt ihr eure Tage oder was?



Google schrieb:


> Und dem Karsten müssen wir doch auch mal zeigen, was er in den letzten Jahren verpasst hat



mir steht noch der Angstschweiss auf der Stirn. Claudy hat mich heute zu diesem go-crazy-Treff geschleift, mich in die 2. Gruppe gestopft und dann einen Bruch ihrer Sattelklemme vorgetäuscht und sich verpisst  

Die sind da ja krasse Dinger gefahren  , bin halt teilweise zu Fuss hoch. Nachdem ich am Anfang schon auf der Fresse lag  hätte ich fast aufgegeben, habe mich dann aber durchgebissen - und mit der Zeit lief es dann auch besser 
Jedenfalls kann mich jetzt nicht mehr so viel schocken ...

Die nächsten beiden Tage sind Ruhetage, deshalb bin ich morgen auch nicht bei der Rush-Hour dabei. 



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Habe für Sonntag eigentlich vor die Renner-Halfpipe mitzufahren



da hab' ich mich grad angemeldet  

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Claudy (2. August 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> mir steht noch der Angstschweiss auf der Stirn..... Die sind da ja krasse Dinger



Der arme Karsten tut mir aber wirklich leid ! Meine Sattelkleme war wirklich kaputt.... Hätte dich so gerne heute auf dem anderen Rad gesehen  ! Kommst du nächste Woche wieder!?

Grüße Anke (mit neuer Schnalle )


----------



## Erdi01 (2. August 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Nachdem ich am Anfang schon auf der Fresse lag  hätte ich fast aufgegeben,


sage ich doch, nicht *ob* sondern nur *wann* ist die Frage.


> da hab' ich mich grad angemeldet
> 
> Gruss,
> 
> Karsten.


Na dann hatt Stephan ja mindestens eine männliche Unterstützung, dann könnt Ihr auf mich ja verzichten. ich meld mich ab, nicht nur für die *RushHour* morgen. 

Tschüß, bis irgendwann mal wieder ...


----------



## Kedi (2. August 2007)

*Guten morgen allerseits,*



karsten13 schrieb:


> Habt ihr eure Tage oder was?



Motivationsprobleme ??? .... Ich hab nicht meine Tage ...   




karsten13 schrieb:


> Claudy hat mich heute zu diesem go-crazy-Treff geschleift, mich in die 2. Gruppe gestopft und dann einen Bruch ihrer Sattelklemme vorgetäuscht und sich verpisst




Tzja, und im Taunus mit dem MTB wäre ich gestern auch gerne mitgefahren, aber leider bin ich dann in der Nidda/Höchstgelände stecken geblieben ...   ... Den Treff 18:00 h Oberursel hätte ich nicht geschafft .... ich könnte :kotz: .

Aber ich freue mich schon auf die Halfpipe am SONNTAG: Hey, das Wetter wird geile , heiße * 30°C *.

Grüße, *kedi*


----------



## Kedi (2. August 2007)

@Erdi*01*,



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Tschüß, bis irgendwann mal wieder ...



also, zur RennerTour am Sonntag zur Halfpipe  ? 

Ciao, *kedi*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (2. August 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> ...Claudy hat mich heute zu diesem go-crazy-Treff geschleift...



warum biste nicht mit uns gefahren wenn du schon im taunus warst  LMB eintrag hats doch gegeben. das gleiche gilt natürlich auch für claudyund kedi 
getreu unserem motto hätteste auch wenigstens bergauf vorwiegend auf und nicht neben dem rad verbracht


----------



## Claudy (2. August 2007)

Lupo schrieb:


> warum biste nicht mit uns gefahren.... das gleiche gilt natürlich auch für claudy


 
Hallo Lupo, vielen Dank für dein nettes Angebot (ich hab dich auch gestern gesehen - weißes Auto - Eisbären Trikot  )!

Claudy fährt seit 6 Jahren mit den "anderen" und die würden mich vermissen und ich die auch.... 

Liebe Grüße und bis nächste Woche!


----------



## Lupo (2. August 2007)

Claudy schrieb:


> Hallo Lupo, vielen Dank für dein nettes Angebot (ich hab dich auch gestern gesehen - weißes Auto - Eisbären Trikot  )!...



das war die ultimative windjacke aus der eisbären-kollektion 

hoffe du kommst am nächsten mittwoch mal aus der deckung und sagst hallo


----------



## Erdi01 (2. August 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> *
> Ich hab nicht meine Tage ...   *


*
und ob Du die hast, Deine Wahnsinstage, Du läst ja nix aus. Wird Zeit das Du wieder schaffe geh'st  




			Aber ich freue mich schon auf die Halfpipe am SONNTAG: Hey, das Wetter wird geile , heiße  30°C .

Grüße, kedi

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

NA TOLL  ... und drei geile, heise Mädels am Start und die Männerwelt hatt ein Ruhepuls von 140, und dann noch den Hohen und den Feldi hoch, wie soll das gehen  

Tzzzz ...*


----------



## Kedi (2. August 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> und ob Du die hast, Deine _Wahnsins_tage, Du läst ja nix aus. Wird Zeit das Du wieder schaffe geh'st



... schaffe, schaffe Häusle baue  




Erdi01 schrieb:


> NA TOLL  ... und drei geile, heise Mädels am Start und die Männerwelt hatt ein Ruhepuls von 140, und dann noch den Hohen und den Feldi hoch, wie soll das gehen
> Tzzzz ...



... durch Anmelden   und Mitfahrn


----------



## matschkopp (2. August 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> ich les hier dauernd von Motivationsproblemen
> Habt ihr eure Tage oder was?



Was bist denn Du für einer?



karsten13 schrieb:


> Die sind da ja krasse Dinger gefahren  , bin halt teilweise zu Fuss hoch. Nachdem ich am Anfang schon auf der Fresse lag  hätte ich fast aufgegeben, habe mich dann aber durchgebissen - und mit der Zeit lief es dann auch besser



Welche Gruppe bist Du denn gefahren? 1 oder 2? Dann warte mal was passiert, wen die nicht mehr nur rauf sondern auch mal ordentlich runter fahren ....


----------



## Google (2. August 2007)

Jetzt fährt er mit 

Hab mir gerade mal die Tourenbeschreibung von der Halfpipe angeschaut. Na ja, ist mir prinzipiell ne _halbe_ Klasse zu hoch..und ohne ne richtige Pause is mir das eh nix. Da gehen die Geschmäcker hinsichtlich einer schönen, gemeinsamen Tour echt auseinander.  Ich glaub mit Euren Rennertouren werd ich wohl eher nicht warm :-(


----------



## Kedi (2. August 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Jetzt fährt er mit



Wen meinst du? 
karsten13 + die krassen Dinger oder Erdi01 + die Halfpipe ?
Letzterer hat sich noch nicht angemeldet.



Google schrieb:


> Hab mir gerade mal die Tourenbeschreibung von der Halfpipe angeschaut. Na ja, ist mir prinzipiell ne _halbe_ Klasse zu hoch..und ohne ne richtige Pause is mir das eh nix. Da gehen die Geschmäcker hinsichtlich einer schönen, gemeinsamen Tour echt auseinander.  Ich glaub mit Euren Rennertouren werd ich wohl eher nicht warm :-(



Ich glaube, es gibt eine Pause  .


----------



## matschkopp (2. August 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Hab mir gerade mal die Tourenbeschreibung von der Halfpipe angeschaut. Na ja, ist mir prinzipiell ne _halbe_ Klasse zu hoch..und ohne ne richtige Pause is mir das eh nix. Da gehen die Geschmäcker hinsichtlich einer schönen, gemeinsamen Tour echt auseinander.  Ich glaub mit Euren Rennertouren werd ich wohl eher nicht warm :-(



Wenn Du den mal freundlich Guide fragst, macht er vielleicht mal nen Stopp an der Tanke - das machen diese Rennradfahrer doch immer so!? Die sind och krank, mit ihren krummen Lenkern und dünnen Rädchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (2. August 2007)

uiuiui - Weinfest direkt vor der Tür und man(n) kann klaum ein klaren Gedanken fassen ...



Kedi schrieb:


> ... schaffe, schaffe Häusle baue


aber nur nach eigenen Plänen  


Kedi schrieb:


> Letzterer hat sich noch nicht angemeldet.
> .


wird er auch nicht tun, solnage er seine Moti nicht gefunden hatt. Bin auch der Suche vorhin bei HiBike vorbeigekommen. Gefunden habe ich sie dort auich nicht  Habe ich halt ein kleinen "Frusthauf" getätigt = Ritchey WCS V4 Pedale. Das Rush wird's freuen.

Hift Du mir weiter suchen  
*
@Claudy22, [email protected]* wart Ihr beim Lorsch Kriterium. Wie war's 

ich leg mich ab ... GN8


----------



## Andreas (3. August 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Claudy22, [email protected]* wart Ihr beim Lorsch Kriterium. Wie war's
> 
> ich leg mich ab ... GN8



Ja wir waren in Lorsch, aber dann doch mit dem Auto. Es war schon sehr beeindruckend wie schnell die Fahrer diesen kleinen Rundkurs Runde für Runde dich beieinander bewältigt haben und wie sich das Feld dennoch innerhalb einer Runde verändern konnte. Das war Power pur mit Geschwindigkeiten auf der Zielgeraden von bis zu 60 km/h.

Linus Gerdemann von T-Mobile hat ja gewonnen. Die letzten Runden waren sehr spannend.



			
				hr-online.de schrieb:
			
		

> Gerdemann gewinnt in Lorsch
> 
> Angesichts der Hausdurchsuchung bei Sinkewitz wurde in Lorsch eifrig diskutiert, ob der "Grand Prix" am Abend nicht doch lieber abgesagt werden sollte. Einige Lokalpolitiker hatten das gefordert. Die Organisatoren glaubten aber alles getan zu haben, dass das Rennen sauber über die Bühne geht. Das neue Konzept heißt: Weniger Prominente, dafür mehr jüngere Fahrer. Noch waren aber 13 Tour-Fahrer dabei  darunter Jens Voigt, Daniele Bennati und Linus Gerdemann. Der geständige Dopingsünder Erik Zabel wurde wieder ausgeladen.
> 
> Ausrechnet Gerdemann, Tour-de-France-Etappensieger und kurzzeitiger Träger des Gelben Trikots, sicherte sich schließlich den Sieg. Der T-Mobile-Fahrer aus Köln setzte sich im Sprint nach 81 km gegen den deutschen Meister Fabian Wegmann aus Freiburg vom Team Gerolsteiner durch. Beide benötigten für die 90 Runden auf dem 900 Meter langen Stadtkurs 1:58:02 Stunden. Dritter wurde Daniele Bennati (Team Lampre). Der Italiener hatte am vergangenen Sonntag auf den Champs Elysées die Schluss-Etappe der Tour de France gewonnen. In Lorsch setzte er sich in einer fünfköpfigen Verfolgergruppe durch.



In der Eisbären Gallerie gibt es ein paar Bilder.


----------



## Kedi (3. August 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Hift Du mir weiter suchen



Komm zu der Halfpipe-Tour _/\_/\_/(___)\__; da findest du, was du suchst: 200 km und über 2200 Hm . 
Ich weiß auch nicht, was mich für Qualen erwarten  ... die Devise heißt: 

erst mal einfach fahrn  
an den Anstiegen :kotz:
bei den Abfahrten  und 
sich nach der Tour einen .

   

Ciao, kedi


----------



## Erdi01 (3. August 2007)

*@[email protected]* ich war gestern auch drauf und drann als ich von Hibike wieder los bin mich auf die A5 zu setzen und einmal "Bleifuss" drücken nach Lorsch. Habs dann aber doch gelassen. Jetzt ärgere ich mich, dass Wetter war eigentlich noch passabel.

*@[email protected]* He Du, Du sollst mich motivieren und nicht von noch mehr HM erzählen  

Weil ich's gerade gelesen habe: Ich könnt Dir ein Stück Fahrdienst anbieten zum Frankfurter Treffpunkt (mim Auto, wie ich) spart ein paar KM ein (hoffentlich). Nur dumm, dann müßt ich ja mitkommen


----------



## Kedi (3. August 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ich könnt Dir ein Stück Fahrdienst anbieten zum Frankfurter Treffpunkt (mim Auto, wie ich) spart ein paar KM ein (hoffentlich). Nur dumm, dann müßt ich ja mitkommen



Kilometer sparen ... ich und mein Renner in einem Auto  ? NEVER  !

Aber vielleicht könntest du mit dem Auto bis zu unserem Treffpunkt FFM fahren, wo ich mich am Dienstag von karsten13 getrennt habe . Wir könnnten uns dort treffen und gemeinsam nach Bonames radeln  . 

Mal schauen, was karsten13 dazu meint.

Ciao, kedi


----------



## Erdi01 (3. August 2007)

*@[email protected]* schon klar und Glück gehabt, da muß ich ja nicht unbedingt mit  
Aber will trotzdem wissen wo der Treffpunkt ist  

ich glaub ich geh dann erst mal wieder auf's Weinfest ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (3. August 2007)

Hey Erdi01, haste Lust am Sonntag ne Tasse Kaffee und ein, zwei  Kuchen mit mir zu futtern ? Ganz gemütlich ? Ich wollt halt mittem Bike hinfahren..So ein, zwei Schleifen durchen Wald machen. Bring halt mal Dein Rad mit   


Und auuffen Rückweg plündern wir noch ne Eisdiele


----------



## KillerN (3. August 2007)

@Google Wieso fahrt ihr net gleich mitm Auto hin, ist doch bequemer   
Wollte morgen eine Runde im Taunus drehen und würde als Regeneration so ne lockere Runde mitfahren ! 

War heute wieder mal am langen Elend trainieren und wer begegnet mir auf der Abfahrt ? ...Kedi   Wir haben dann zusammen noch ein paar hundert Höhenmeter in Angriff genommen und sind dann richtung Heimat aufgebrochen.
(Kedi ist 4mal hoch, ich 3,75mal bin ihr nämlich nicht ganz am Ende der Abfahrt begegnet)
Habe ihr dann gleich mal mitgeteilt, dass sie bei den Eisbären unter "Riders" am Wochenende eingetragen wird. Karsten & Teddy natürlich auch.

Ciao
Jens


----------



## Google (3. August 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> Wollte morgen eine Runde im Taunus drehen und würde als Regeneration so ne lockere Runde mitfahren !


 Aber gerne doch! Ich wollte aber zu *dieser Tour* animieren  Die ist aber für Dich eh als regenerativ einzuordnen. Auf meine Einschätzung kannst Du Dich verlassen  Also einfach mitkommen 





KillerN schrieb:


> Habe ihr dann gleich mal mitgeteilt, dass sie bei den Eisbären unter "Riders" am Wochenende eingetragen wird. Karsten & Teddy natürlich auch.


Und vergess mir mal die Cloudy22 nicht

Grüße

Google


----------



## KillerN (3. August 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Die ist aber für Dich eh als regenerativ einzuordnen.



Stimmt  Wenn morgen nix unvorhergesehenes passieren sollte, trage ich mich ein.  


Google schrieb:


> Und vergess mir mal die Cloudy22 nicht



RISCHDISCH


----------



## KillerN (4. August 2007)

Mein neues Handy kann jetzt auch schon Gedanken lesen


----------



## karsten13 (4. August 2007)

Lupo schrieb:


> warum biste nicht mit uns gefahren wenn du schon im taunus warst  LMB eintrag hats doch gegeben. das gleiche gilt natürlich auch für claudyund kedi
> getreu unserem motto hätteste auch wenigstens bergauf vorwiegend auf und nicht neben dem rad verbracht



ich fahre schon noch mit Euch, es geht halt nicht alles gleichzeitig  
Allerdings ist Mittwoch sowieso recht ungünstig, da hab' ich meist dicke Beine vom Vortag  



Kedi schrieb:


> ... zu unserem Treffpunkt FFM fahren, wo ich mich am Dienstag von karsten13 getrennt habe . Wir könnnten uns dort treffen und gemeinsam nach Bonames radeln  .
> 
> Mal schauen, was karsten13 dazu meint.



karsten13 meint, dass hier zuviel gebaggert wird  
Treffpunkt so 9:50 / 9:55 hier.



KillerN schrieb:


> Mein neues Handy kann jetzt auch schon Gedanken lesen


----------



## Kedi (4. August 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> karsten13 meint, dass hier zuviel gebaggert wird




Ja, genau !


----------



## KillerN (4. August 2007)

*2000 Einträge *


----------



## Erdi01 (4. August 2007)

Gääähhhnnn ... morgääännn ... ich liebe Weinfeste

[augenreibmodus an] 
_was ist hier los ... 

4 mal Langes Elend  
wo wird gebaggert, ich seh weder Bagger noch Löcher  
Schönes Bild, aber *WAS* - Handy's lesen Gedanken, jetzt muß ich aufpassen, wer weis was bei mir da steht  

die haben einfach alle zuviel Zeit hier  
*DIE* 

 *ICH*

aber für die *Eisbären* haben wir hier schon einen gewissen Unterhaltungwert _ 
[augenreibmodus aus]

*@[email protected]* danke für den Link, aber für Auto ist das dort sehr bescheiden ...
*@[email protected]* wie komme ich mim Auto zum Naturfreudenhaus 

 Anruf vom Bernd Stenger trägt auch nicht zu meiner Motivation bei - kein Caffein Rahmen mehr lieferbar in meiner Wunschfarbe grün/gelb, noch schlimmer derzeit überhaupt KEINER mehr lieferbar  

Jetzt geh ich aus Frust meine Räder putzen ...


----------



## Kedi (4. August 2007)

*@karsten13,*

*was suchst du hier um die Uhrzeit*  ? Es ist Samstag: Die Renner RSG Citibike Darmstadt warten! Oder putzt du auch deine Räder  ?

Ciao, kedi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KillerN (4. August 2007)

karsten13 & ich sind um 14:30 Uhr an der Hohen Mark, spontane Mitfahrer sind Willkommen


----------



## Google (4. August 2007)

Achhh...Endlich funtastisches Wetter  

Ich bin gerade dabei im Garten meine Räder auf Vordermann zu bringen. Jetzt hab ich schon richtig Lust auf die morgige Tour im Sonnenschein  

Danach gehts mit der Family und den Rädern nach Seligenstadt.

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja morgen im Naturfreundehaus. @[email protected] Von mir aus kannste auch per Auto dort hinkommen  

Grüße

Google


----------



## Cloudy22 (4. August 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Und vergess mir mal die Cloudy22 nicht
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Google


----------



## RedRum05 (4. August 2007)

Da kommt man 2 Tage nicht zum Lesen und muss sich gleich Urlaub nehmen um auf dem Laufenden zu bleiben  

War am Mittwoch Abend ne Runde Radheimer-Alpen/Weinberge fahren und war mal wieder herlich. Das erste mal seid langem, dass es Spaß gemacht hat. War aber auch optimales Wetter mit schönem Sonnenuntergang.
Werd dieses WE wohl nur spontan starten, da noch sonnen und dumm rum liegen auf dem Program steht  

Ich wollte mal in die Runde fragen, ob schon Anmeldungen für den Eppstein Bike Marathon stehen ?!


----------



## Erdi01 (5. August 2007)

ich habe extra für meine allerliebste Eisbärenlady Martina einen Chor bestellt.

*Alles Liebe und Gute zum Geburtstag wünsch ich Dir*   

Mach Dir einen schönen Tag ...


----------



## karsten13 (5. August 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> @karsten13,
> *was suchst du hier um die Uhrzeit*  ? Es ist Samstag: Die Renner RSG Citibike Darmstadt warten! Oder putzt du auch deine Räder  ?



jetzt bringst Du mich aber in Verlegenheit ...
Für die RSG bin ich zu spät aufgestanden  ...



KillerN schrieb:


> karsten13 & ich sind um 14:30 Uhr an der Hohen Mark, spontane Mitfahrer sind Willkommen



... und dann kam dieses Angebot für 'ne MTB-Nachhilfestunde  
Ob's was genutzt hat?  
Hoffentlich hat KillerN das Grauen nicht dokumentiert  

Hier ein paar Killer-Impressionen:














Alle Bilder gibt's über den flickr-Link in meiner Signatur im Eisbären-Ordner.

n8,

Karsten.


----------



## BlackTrek (5. August 2007)

Hey Martina! Auch von mir ALLES GUTE!


----------



## RedRum05 (5. August 2007)

*HÄBBI BÖRSDÄI* 

Ich wünsch dir alles Gute zum Geburtstag Martina ...!


----------



## puls190 (5. August 2007)

alles Liebe zum Geburtstag Martina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puls190 (5. August 2007)

für Erdi 

http://www.rijwielpaleis.nl/nieuws/news_item.asp?NewsID=164


----------



## Erdi01 (5. August 2007)

puls190 schrieb:


> für Erdi
> 
> http://www.rijwielpaleis.nl/nieuws/news_item.asp?NewsID=164



Kenn ich schon


----------



## Google (5. August 2007)

Liebe Martina,

* auch von mir alles, alles gute zu Deinem Geburtstag. *​
Feier schön!

Grüße

Frank


----------



## KillerN (5. August 2007)

Von mir auch alles gute vom Geburstag  

@Google Bin um 11 an der B8
@karsten13 Du bist noch Online ? 10 Uhr beginnt doch euer Rennradtrip ...


----------



## Google (5. August 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> @Google Bin um 11 an der B8


Alles Klaro


----------



## karsten13 (5. August 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> @karsten13 Du bist noch Online ? 10 Uhr beginnt doch euer Rennradtrip ...



ist doch noch Zeit ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KillerN (5. August 2007)

@ Taunus Tour 

Karsten hat sich schon gut geschlagen (!), Berghoch muss noch bissle an der Fahrtechnik und an der Psyche gearbeitet werden, dann kommt er auch die steileren Wurzel/Feldbrocken Rampen hoch. 
Bergab lief es gut, das Tempo kommt mit der Zeit automatisch. Spitzkehre und so, kann kein AnfÃ¤nger auf Anhieb fahren. 
Von daher, war doch alles super gelaufen  






@ Spessart Tour 

SchÃ¶ne Tour mit reichlich Wolfstrail und anschlieÃendem Brennersellbad  
Unsere Einkehr war wirklich klasse und fÃ¼r 4 â¬, 2StÃ¼ck Kuchen und Flasche Apfelsaftschorle ist unschlagbar. Ansonsten hat der Google gut gefÃ¼hrt und dabei ein angenehmes Tempo vorgelegt. Gerne wieder ...  






GrÃ¼Ãe
Jens


----------



## Andreas (5. August 2007)

Hallo Martina,

ich wünsche Dir
*herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag *
*und viel Glück und Gesundheit!!!

*


----------



## Cloudy22 (5. August 2007)

hallo martina,

*ALLES LIEBE ZU DEINEM GEBURTSTAG*!!!!  

ich hoffe du hast dir einen schönen tag gemacht und auch das tolle wetter genossen!?

liebe grüsse  
cloudy


----------



## Google (5. August 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> @
> @ Spessart Tour
> 
> SchÃ¶ne Tour mit reichlich Wolfstrail und anschlieÃendem Brennersellbad
> Unsere Einkehr war wirklich klasse und fÃ¼r 4 â¬, 2StÃ¼ck Kuchen und Flasche Apfelsaftschorle ist unschlagbar. Ansonsten hat der Google gut gefÃ¼hrt und dabei ein angenehmes Tempo vorgelegt. Gerne wieder ...


@[email protected] und der Rest vom EisbÃ¤[email protected] Ihr seid alle und immer herzlich willkommen! Klasse Wetter und klasse Leute waren heut dabei   Dein Handy macht echt gute Bilder! Wieviel Pixel hat den die Kamera? Dein Schnappschuss mit meiner Kamera ist leider ein bisserl unscharf, geht aber noch. Hauptsache der Google ist *SCHARF *   





GrÃ¼Ãe

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (5. August 2007)

ich melde mich auch wieder zurück von meiner *Königsetappe*, ja das war sie, ich wüßte jetzt erst mal nicht womit ich die dieses Jahr noch toppen könnte  



Kedi schrieb:


> Komm zu der Halfpipe-Tour _/\_/\_/(___)\__; da findest du, was du suchst: 200 km und über 2200 Hm .
> Ich weiß auch nicht, was mich für Qualen erwarten  ... die Devise heißt:
> 
> erst mal einfach fahrn
> ...



*Lady*, eigentlich war es genauso wie Du's angekündigt hast, mit zwei kleinen Abweichungen ...

-die KM und HM waren leicht untertrieben  
-und eigentlich hätte ich nur am letzten Anstieg Kotz... können. Nach 180 KM vom Roten + auf den Feldi. Da mußte ich dann auch mal brüllen, dass ich kein Bock mehr habe. Der Rest ging  

Und jetzt kriege ich das Grinsen nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht, fühl mich puddelwohl und gar nicht geplättet  

Eine Woche NIX tun wirkt wohl Wunder  
Nur meine Motivation habe ich auch heute nicht gefunden  

Die Tage gibt's dann natürlich was im Blog zu lesen ...

GN8


----------



## karsten13 (5. August 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ich melde mich auch wieder zurück von meiner *Königsetappe*, ja das war sie, ich wüßte jetzt erst mal nicht womit ich die dieses Jahr noch toppen könnte



na hiermit in 3 Wochen  



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Und jetzt kriege ich das Grinsen nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht, fühl mich puddelwohl und gar nicht geplättet



so muss es sein  



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Nur meine Motivation habe ich auch heute nicht gefunden



 also wer nach so 'ner geilen Tour noch nach seiner Motivation sucht ???

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Miss Marple (6. August 2007)

Cloudy22 schrieb:


> hallo martina,
> 
> *ALLES LIEBE ZU DEINEM GEBURTSTAG*!!!!
> 
> ...



Danke an Alle für die lieben Geburtstagsgrüße   , ich hab die 2 Tage fast nur im Freien verbracht  aber leider hat mein Bike die ganze Zeit im Keller gestanden .Das wird sich aber bestimmt bald ändern, denn ich muß ja die schicken, neuen Designpedale  ausprobieren.
Gruß Martina


----------



## Erdi01 (6. August 2007)

*@[email protected]* Ja ne schon klar, aber Ötzi tue ich definitiv NIE an  

Tja und wegen der Motivation. Ich weis nicht wirklich warum ich erst auf der einen und dann auf der anderen Seite hoch bin. Ich hätte so schön im Garten liegen können  Sonderlich gesprächig war ich heute auch nicht, für die Moti hilft nur eins: Neues Rad  

*@[email protected]* WAS Designer-Pedale sowas gibt's auch   Von D'ior oder was, da mußte mir morgen mal mehr von erzählen  

Habe mir wiedermal fest vorgenommen IM Monte Mare zu erscheihnen. Werd mich aber gleich in die Blubberblasen begeben. Habe ich mir nach der Tour von gestern verdient 

*@[email protected]* Sorry, auf Deine PN hatte ich vergessen zu antworten. Hast es aber auch so mitbekommen. 

CU


----------



## Google (6. August 2007)

@[email protected] Also ich muß sagen, wenn ich mir das Bild von Karsten 13 in seinem Riderprofil der Eisbärenhomepage anschaue...er ist mit Abstand der Hübscheste von allen   

Was macht Dein Knie ?


----------



## KillerN (6. August 2007)

Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Also ich muß sagen, wenn ich mir das Bild von Karsten 13 in seinem Riderprofil der Eisbärenhomepage anschaue...er ist mit Abstand der Hübscheste von allen



Habe jetzt vermutet das du da dein Bild siehst, wenn das so ist, drück mal F5, denn eigentlich sollte es nicht so sein. Ich sehe da nämlich kein Pic ?! Wenn da doch was zu sehen ist, dann sieht so ein Bug aus 



Google schrieb:


> Was macht Dein Knie ?


Alles im grünen Bereich, ist gar nicht dick geworden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (6. August 2007)

Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Also ich muß sagen, wenn ich mir das Bild von Karsten 13 in seinem Riderprofil der Eisbärenhomepage anschaue...er ist mit Abstand der Hübscheste von allen



habe ich so zugenommen?


----------



## Google (6. August 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> habe ich so zugenommen?


SACK !!


----------



## karsten13 (7. August 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> Wenn da doch was zu sehen ist, dann sieht so ein Bug aus



beim Klick auf's Bild ist es O.K., beim Klick auf die Schrift drunter erscheint Google  

Ist auch kein Wunder, steht so im Quelltext ...

Gruss,

Karsten,

der angefressen vorm PC hockt statt auf'm Rad ...


----------



## KillerN (7. August 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> beim Klick auf die Schrift drunter erscheint Google



THX


----------



## Google (7. August 2007)

Hallo allerseits

Hat Jemand Lust auf eine Birkenhainer-Eselsweg-Doktor-Degen-Weg = BED-Tour ??? Circa 80 KM bei 1600 Hm...natürlich mit Pause  

Das wäre ein Angebot aus der Spessartregion:

*BED-Tour am Samstag*

Grüße

Google

@[email protected] Falls ich eine Nachttour ausserhalb Deines Urlaubes anbiete, wann könntest Du in etwa auf dem Hahnenkamm sein ? Wir könnten uns dort treffen und dan später eine Einkehr am Fernblick oder am Buchberg machen  

Grüße

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (7. August 2007)

Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Falls ich eine Nachttour ausserhalb Deines Urlaubes anbiete, wann könntest Du in etwa auf dem Hahnenkamm sein ?
> Google


schwer zu sagen, ich habe noch nie die Zeit bis hoch genommen. Ich tippe mal auf 20:45


----------



## KillerN (8. August 2007)

Bin dieses Jahr auch wieder bei den Taunustrails mit dabei. Jörg wird sich wohl nachmelden, daher wird unser Team diesmal mit 2 Fahrern vertreten sein  

Das wir beide es dann den AWB'lern mal wieder richtig zeigen werden ist wohl Ehrsensache  

Kommt einer von euch vorbei zum zugucken/anfeuern (blick zu nature-one) ? Wäre cool, mitm Renner doch auch ganz gut zu erreichen  

Ciao Jens
(der gerade in einem Seminar sitzt und das Notebook andersweitig nutzt*g*)


----------



## matschkopp (8. August 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> karsten13 & ich sind um 14:30 Uhr an der Hohen Mark, spontane Mitfahrer sind Willkommen



he cool, ich glaube, da fahre ich auch mal mit ... wenn ich darf. irgendwo im tiefen keller steht wohl auch noch mein mtb ....


----------



## Erdi01 (8. August 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Die Tage gibt's dann natürlich was im Blog zu lesen ...
> 
> GN8



So es ist soweit ...

*Die Halfpipe im Blog*

wer kein Bock auf lesen hatt, hier ...

*nur die Bilder*

GN8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (8. August 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *Die Halfpipe im Blog*



schön war's  , nur seitdem bin ich auf Entzug  

@Google: Deine Startzeiten am Do. sind für mich leider illusorisch  
@Erdi01: Gibt's morgen keine *Rain-Hour*?   O.K., rhetorische Frage ...

Wenn sich morgen am späteren nachmittag ein Regenloch auftut, werde ich hier mal kurzfristig posten, vielleicht findet sich ja noch ein matschkopp ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Kedi (9. August 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> schön war's  , nur seitdem bin ich auf Entzug



Mir geht es auch schlecht . Ich muss raus ... 



karsten13 schrieb:


> @Erdi01: Gibt's morgen keine *Rain-Hour*?   O.K., rhetorische Frage ...
> 
> Wenn sich morgen am späteren nachmittag ein Regenloch auftut, werde ich hier mal kurzfristig posten, vielleicht findet sich ja noch ein matschkopp ...
> 
> ...



Ich glaube, ich werde heute mit dem MTB eine Runde fahren; wenn es nicht gerade heftig pisst  . Habe immer noch keine Regenjacke  .

Wenn ihr Matschwege auslässt und mehr Asphalt fahrt, wäre ich gerne dabei  .


Ciao, kedi


----------



## Erdi01 (9. August 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> @Erdi01: Gibt's morgen keine *Rain-Hour*?   O.K., rhetorische Frage ...
> Karsten.


ein LMB mach ich keinen, aber sooo rhetorisch ist die Frage gar nicht. Wäre nicht das erste Mal, dass ich auch bei strömenden Regen starten würde  

Wilma und Mounty sind jedenfalls einsatzbereit und für ein bisschen Langes Elend  langt's ja immer. Ist ja auch nicht so matschanfällig  Kann hält wie üblich erst ab 19:00.

Schauen wir mal ...

Schönen Tag (haha, wo denn ..)


----------



## Google (9. August 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> @Google: Deine Startzeiten am Do. sind für mich leider illusorisch


 Aufgrund meiner *hervorragenden *Arbeitsleistung kann ich mir so frühe Startzeiten erlauben  

Nur ein kleiner Hinweis: Wer hier das Wort *"Sommer"* noch einmal  in den Mund nimmt, kriegt eins in die Fre***  

Google der Frustivator


----------



## Lupo (9. August 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Aufgrund meiner *hervorragenden *Arbeitsleistung ....
> Google der Frustivator



ich dachte immer du wärst beamter


----------



## RedRum05 (9. August 2007)

Bei dem Wetter setz ich keinen Fuß in die Radschuhe..
Wenn geh ich ne Runde joggen, aber wohl eher richtung Schwimmbad.

Mal schaun, ob das wirklich was mit Eppstein wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (9. August 2007)

da kommt zwar ne Regenlücke, habe aber kein Bock. Ich gehe lieber Essen, da habe ich mehr davon ...


----------



## BlackTrek (9. August 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> da kommt zwar ne Regenlücke, habe aber kein Bock.



Ich hab echt schon drüber nachgedacht, die Rolle wieder aufzubauen...
Wie war das noch mit einem "Sommerpokal"?


----------



## Erdi01 (9. August 2007)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Ich hab echt schon drüber nachgedacht, die Rolle wieder aufzubauen...
> Wie war das noch mit einem "Sommerpokal"?


Rolle geht gar nicht - nicht mal im Winter :kotz:

Sommerpokal - hm - mir würde als Motivation schon langen Dich mal wieder zu sehen  Soll ich die *RushHour* mal wieder auf einen anderen Tag legen, habe ich dann bessere Chancen  Wenn ja, welchen Tag hättest Du den gern ...


----------



## Rinna (9. August 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ich gehe lieber Essen, da habe ich mehr davon ...


Ich auch!!!  
Ooooops!
Falsches Forum


----------



## karsten13 (9. August 2007)

Rinna schrieb:


> Falsches Forum



scheint am Wetter zu liegen, Google hat sich auch schon verirrt


----------



## Erdi01 (10. August 2007)

Hilfe, Rennradinvasion  

Und weil ich gerade von RTF bei den Wölfen was gelesen habe, mußte ich gerade mal guggen und ...

   

... *Heimat-RTF in Nieder-Roden* gefunden am *Sonntag 12. August !!!*

150 KM Kaffeefahrt, währe das nix. Aber ich finde keine weitere Info's ?!? Wo ist Start/Ziel ?!?

Andreas


----------



## Kedi (10. August 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ... *Heimat-RTF in Nieder-Roden* gefunden am *Sonntag 12. August !!!*
> 
> 150 KM Kaffeefahrt, währe das nix. Aber ich finde keine weitere Info's ?!? Wo ist Start/Ziel ?!?



Nein, nicht 



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Andreas


sondern kedi  .....

Rund um den Otzberg (HES): http://www.dk-content.de/tour/pdf-archiv/sonstiges/rtf-termine_aug:sept_07.pdf

Schönen Tag noch, 
*kedi*


----------



## Andreas (10. August 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> Nein, nicht
> 
> Andreas
> 
> sondern kedi  .....




Wieso nicht Andreas?  

Interessiert bin ich schon. Nur momentan plagen mich Halsschmerzen. Der Wettersturz ist mir wohl nicht bekommen. 

Hier gibt es einen Anfahrtsplan ab Dietzenbach.


@KillerN: Kannst Du nicht fuer die Riders eine JAVA Script Routine schreiben die aus dem Geburtsdatum das Alter ausrechnet und nur das Alter anzeigt? Sonst sind wir noch gläsernere Menschen und bekommen schon zum Geburtstag Partywerbungsmaterial  

Ich kann Dir ein Beispielscript schicken wenn Du willst.


----------



## Claudy (10. August 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Hilfe, Rennradinvasion
> 
> ... *Heimat-RTF in Nieder-Roden* gefunden am *Sonntag 12. August !!!*
> 
> 150 KM Kaffeefahrt, währe das nix.


 
Claudy startet um 08:00 Uhr zur Kaffeefahrt. Wir sind 2+1 . Willste mit!?


----------



## fohns (10. August 2007)

Hallo Eisbären,

da man gerade mal wieder besser kein renner-thema im wölfeforum anspricht hier ne kurze info:
bike69 und ich fahren am sonntag wahrscheinlich auch mit. geplant ist, die 111er strecke zu fahren, starten werden wir wegen unserer langen anreise  auch erst gegen 10.00 uhr.

vielleicht findet man sich ja zu einem kleinen gruppetto zusammen. 

viele grüße vom 
fohns


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (10. August 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> sondern kedi  .....
> 
> *kedi*


Verzeihung  das ich ausnahmsweise mal micht nach *Dir *gerufen habe. Ich wollte mal ein paar Bären aus der Deckung locken  Aber ich freue mich natürlich wenn ich *Dich* am sonnygen Sonntag sehe und/oder morgen  

*@[email protected]* Schade, gute Besserung.

*@Claudy, Fohns [email protected] *vllt könnt man sich auf 9 Uhr am Startstempel einigen, dann bekommen wir zur _Brägelschau_ eine GRUPPE zusammen  

Denkt mal drüber nach ...

CU


----------



## matschkopp (10. August 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Claudy, Fohns [email protected] *vllt könnt man sich auf 9 Uhr am Startstempel einigen, dann bekommen wir zur _Brägelschau_ eine GRUPPE zusammen
> 
> Denkt mal drüber nach ...



Na Leute, wollt Ihr Euch mal wieder auf den dünnen Rädchen versuchen? Passt mal auf, dass Ihr nicht umkippt  

Also, wenn Ihr mal früh aufsteht könnte man sich schon um 8 treffen und auch mal ne ordentliche 150er Runde fahren   ....


----------



## Andreas (10. August 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@[email protected]* Schade, gute Besserung.



Es sind ja noch zwei Tage bis Sonntag... erst mal abwarten.


@matschkopp: Willst Du Dich nicht mal vorstellen? Woher Du kommst und was Du genau gegen Rennradfahrer hast bzw. bei Deiner Ironie sind es ja wohl die MTBler die auf die Schippe genommen werden...


----------



## Google (10. August 2007)

*Belehrungsmodusan*@[email protected] Der Andreas hat recht. Ich denke mal, daß es nur spassig von Dir sein soll ohne großen Hintergedanken. Bedenke aber, daß wenn Du neu im Thread mitpostest, ohne Dich vorgestellt zu haben, ohne daß man Dich kennt, Deine bisherigen posts von den Anderen nicht richtig eingeordnet werden können. Wenn Du weiterhin auf Beachtung Wert legst und Du Dich ernsthaft dann und wann bei unseren Touren anschliessen möchtest, solltest Du Dich vielleicht ein bisserl anders verhalten  *Belehrungsmodusaus*

@[email protected] Ich werde morgen nach dem Frühstück, so gegen 10 Uhr, ne Mainrunde, so circa 3 Stündchen absolvieren. 

Am Sonntag 9:00 Uhr bei der RTF ist mir zu früh. Wenn ein paar Starter um 10:00 loslegen, dann bin ich zu 99,9 % auch dabei. Aber dann nur bei der 111er Runde  

Grüße

Google


----------



## rocky_mountain (10. August 2007)

fohns schrieb:


> Hallo Eisbären,
> 
> da man gerade mal wieder besser kein renner-thema im wölfeforum anspricht hier ne kurze info:
> bike69 und ich fahren am sonntag wahrscheinlich auch mit. geplant ist, die 111er strecke zu fahren, starten werden wir wegen unserer langen anreise  auch erst gegen 10.00 uhr.
> ...



Hier wird es auch gefunden!! 

// Rocky


----------



## Kedi (10. August 2007)

Andreas schrieb:


> Wieso nicht Andreas?



Ich war schneller mit der Info . Nur desteweschen .


----------



## KillerN (10. August 2007)

Da macht einer seinem Namen ja alle Ehre...


----------



## Erdi01 (10. August 2007)

Jungs, Ihr lest meinen Blog nicht oder nicht aufmerksam genug, sonst wäre Euch folgendes nicht entgangen. Sooo versteckt ist es ja nicht  

_... Dort wartete unser Guide strampel(matschkopp)hampel, Jörg, Claudy, Snowbenji, Eisentreter und zwei Raceing-Jungs vom MTB-Club Wehrheim. Wir waren zu elft und damit vollständig. Es ging los _

*Zum Sonntag:*
Bislang sprechen die Meisten hier von 10 Uhr und der 111er Strecke. Ich werd mich nach der Mehrheit richten. Später war noch nie ein Problem für mich  Die 111 ist schon etwas mikrig, aber das kann man im Anschluß noch ändern wenn einem danach ist ... 

... oder morgen schon fahren  

*@[email protected]* wäre schön wenn Du bis Sonntag fit und dabei bist  

*@[email protected]* Danke für die Mail  Was ist mit Dir, geht, geht nicht ...


----------



## Google (10. August 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> _... Dort wartete unser Guide strampel(matschkopp)hampel, _


_ACHSOOOOOOOOO  Selber dran schuld wenn der Kerl sich ins MTB-Forum traut   

Am Sonntag werde ich pünktlich um 10:00 Uhr da sein. Und wenn ich das Verlangen nach mehr spüre, und andere auch, kann man ja in der Tat was dranhängen. Vorausgesetzt es wurde die Standardpause "DIN ISO Google 2007" zuvor eingelegt  Kann aber nix versprechen. Mal schauen wie es mir so geht.

@[email protected] Fährste mit ?  

Grüße

Google_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (10. August 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Jungs, Ihr lest meinen Blog nicht oder nicht aufmerksam genug, ...



danke für die info, erdi aber das macht dem seine unqualifizierten posts m.e. nach auch nicht besser.

@google: was sol ich da fahrn die trails


----------



## Google (10. August 2007)

Lupo schrieb:


> @google: was sol ich da fahrn die trails


 Ei Du fährst direkt neben uns...neben der Strasse eben


----------



## karsten13 (10. August 2007)

bin ich hier im falschen Forum?  Jetzt hab' ich ein MTB und alle fahren RR  

Fährt vielleicht jemand 'ne vernünftige MTB-Runde am WE?

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Kedi (10. August 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> Da macht einer seinem Namen ja alle Ehre...


----------



## Kedi (10. August 2007)

Claudy schrieb:


> Claudy startet um 08:00 Uhr zur Kaffeefahrt. Wir sind 2+1 . Willste mit!?



Darf ich auch mit  ? Bin auch ganz brav ....  

Kannst du mich noch aufklären  : an alle, die sich dabei was anderes denken: lasst es 2+1 = 2 Mädels + 1 Bübchen?

Grüße, kedi


----------



## BlackTrek (10. August 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Sommerpokal - hm - mir würde als Motivation schon langen Dich mal wieder zu sehen



Hm, ja ich weiss, ich sollte mich mal wieder blicken lassen...  

Ich bin aber überhaupt nicht fit im Moment. Letzten Sonntag bin ich eine Runde durch die Wetterau gedümpelt und hab mich trotzdem total übernommen. Lass mich erstmal wieder halbswegs Kondition aufholen, dann komm ich auch mal wieder mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (11. August 2007)

Lupo schrieb:


> danke für die info, erdi aber das macht dem seine unqualifizierten posts m.e. nach auch nicht besser.


ist halt ein Sinnbefreiter, aber sonst ganz umgänglich.   Hatte nur die ganze Zeit gewartet ob/bis einer drauf anspringt. 



BlackTrek schrieb:


> Lass mich erstmal wieder halbswegs Kondition aufholen, dann komm ich auch mal wieder mit.


OK. Ich warte auf Dich ... 



*Und jetzt nochmal zu meinem Ärgernis RTF*  

Habe mir die Stecke mal angeschaut, da kenne ich fast jeden Meter von. Es sind auf 145 KM "nur" 1200-1300 HM, sollte doch zu schaffen sein. 

Noch ärgerlicher: So wie es sich abzeichnet starten wohl zwei kleine Grüppchen um 8 und um 10. Ist doch Kacke, dass wir nicht mal fähig sind einen gemeinsamen Zeitpunkt zu finden. So habe ich da schon wieder keinen Bock mehr drauf ... 

GN8


----------



## Claudy (11. August 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> Darf ich auch mit  ? Bin auch ganz brav ....
> Kannst du mich noch aufklären  : an alle, die sich dabei was anderes denken: lasst es 2+1 = 2 Mädels + 1 Bübchen? Grüße, kedi



Mögen alle Eisbären  uns verzeihen, dass wir hier unsere Rennrad Ausfahrt  organisieren....und dass echte harte mutige Männer mit Stahlwaden zu Bübchen  werden. 

Klar darfst du mit ! Die Startzeit lässt sich leider nicht verschieben. Jetzt sind wir +. 

Liebe Grüße Anke (die diese Smileys wirklich toll findet)


----------



## fohns (11. August 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Noch ärgerlicher: So wie es sich abzeichnet starten wohl zwei kleine Grüppchen um 8 und um 10. Ist doch Kacke, dass wir nicht mal fähig sind einen gemeinsamen Zeitpunkt zu finden. So habe ich da schon wieder keinen Bock mehr drauf ...
> 
> GN8



genau, also treffen wir uns alle um 10.00 uhr?  

im ernst, start um 08.00 würde ein aufstehen für Bike69 und mich zu nachtschlafender zeit bedeuten


----------



## Kedi (11. August 2007)

Claudy schrieb:


> Klar darfst du mit ! Die Startzeit lässt sich leider nicht verschieben. Jetzt sind wir +.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Anke (die diese Smileys wirklich toll findet)




Klasse  , also dann 8:00 Uhr in Nieder-Roden (Rodgau) am Start.

 *kedi*


----------



## Erdi01 (11. August 2007)

Moin Ihr Helden  

und wo soll ich jetzt starten  Wie wär's mit 9:00, sorgt für ein bisschen Abwechslung 

Ich würfel mir die Startgruppe dann aus ...

... bis dahin verpisse ich mich erstmal mim Mounty


----------



## KillerN (11. August 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> bin ich hier im falschen Forum?  Jetzt hab' ich ein MTB und alle fahren RR
> 
> Fährt vielleicht jemand 'ne vernünftige MTB-Runde am WE?
> 
> ...



ICH 
Was hälst du von Sonntag so um 12 Uhr ? (ich überleg mir noch wohin)

Ciao Jens


----------



## karsten13 (11. August 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> ICH
> Was hälst du von Sonntag so um 12 Uhr ? (ich überleg mir noch wohin)



 
hätte sonst alleine mein MTB ausgeführt. Sag bitte mal noch genauer wo um 12, damit ich den Wecker nicht zu früh stelle  

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Erdi01 (11. August 2007)

... die Würfel sind gefallen, 10:00 Uhr Herrenrunde  

Das Geschnatter tue ich mir nicht an  

Bis denn ...


----------



## Andreas (11. August 2007)

Wenn ich mich gut fühle bin ich um 10 h auch dabei. Ansonsten bekommt Erdi eine sms.


----------



## Google (11. August 2007)

Andreas schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich gut fühle bin ich um 10 h auch dabei.


 Das wäre doch klasse  Immerhin ne Fünfergruppe wären wir dann. Nur schade, dass wir keine einheitlichen Trikots haben. Würde geil aussehen  

Bis Morsche

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KillerN (11. August 2007)

Können wir um 12:30 Uhr bei mir machen ? Franz-Rau-Str.35  (eine Straße weiter, als die Stelle wo wir uns meißt von Rush Hour Touren verabschieden)

Ich bin bis morgen Früh am Handy zu erreichen(Handynr. kennste ja) und werde um spätestens 11 Uhr ins Forum schauen. 

Dann bis morsche  
Grüße
Jens


----------



## karsten13 (11. August 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> Können wir um 12:30 Uhr bei mir machen ? Franz-Rau-Str.35



geht klar, bis morgen  

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## KillerN (12. August 2007)

OK, wir fahren dann mal richtung Neukirchner Höhe, aber im chilligen Tempo !!!
Bis halb Eins dann. 

Ciao


----------



## Erdi01 (12. August 2007)

Habe noch überlegt ab es überhaupt Sinn macht, aber für was hatt man einen ---> *BLOG*

Mal sehen ob man was liest ...

Wie ist es der 8 Uhr RTF Gruppe ergangen  
KillerN und Neunkirchner Höhe, schließt sich eingentlich aus  Berichte(t) mal ...

Ich leg mich mal zurück und warte ...

Schöne Woche


----------



## Google (12. August 2007)

Grüzi miteinand  

Ich les immer in Deinem Blog und das ist für mich immer seeehr unterhaltenswert  Immer brav weiterschreiben. Wenn ich mehr Zeit hätte, dann würd ja auch endlich mal etwas in meinem Blog stehen  

Die heutige Fünferrunde war doch echt Klasse. Zum einem hab ich mich gefreut mal wieder den Andreas zu sehen  und zum anderen hab ich mich natürlich über die Premiere gefreut, dass fohns und bike69 dabei waren  ....Achso,.......und der Erdi01 war natürlich auch dabei   

Bis zum nächsten Mal würd ich sagen.

Mal schauen was nächstes WE geht. Ich sach mal gar nix bei diesem Schitteso****  

Grüße

Google


----------



## KillerN (12. August 2007)

OK ich Berichte mal  

Nachdem ich um 8 Uhr morgens ins Bett gegangen bin und um 11:10 Uhr aufgestanden bin, war ich natürlich Top Fit  
Egal, Kaffee gemacht und erstmal ordentlich gefuttert, um 12:30 Uhr gings dann los richtung Neunkirchen. Nach einiger Aufwachzeit gings dann recht flott los und siehe da, um ca. 15 Uhr sind wir am Gipfel angekommen  
Das dieses Radar so groß ist, hätte ich nicht gedacht ...  

Wir sind dann erstmal wieder runter in den Ort gefahren und haben uns kurz im Cafe gestärkt bevor es dann wirklich Flott nach Hause ging. Ich glaube der Rückweg war 30min schneller 

War eine schöne Sonntagstour und ich habe es nicht bereut aufs Bike gestiegen zu sein, obwohl ich morgens als ich nach Hause kam kurz den Gedanken hatte, die Tour abzusagen.  

Bin mal auf die Bilder von Karstens Kamera gespannt, meine Handybilder sind im Odenwald Album hinterlegt (Karstens Pics werde ich dann dort auch reinkopieren)

So ich geh dann mal pennen *g*

Grüße
Jens


----------



## matschkopp (12. August 2007)

Andreas schrieb:


> @matschkopp: Willst Du Dich nicht mal vorstellen? Woher Du kommst und was Du genau gegen Rennradfahrer hast bzw. bei Deiner Ironie sind es ja wohl die MTBler die auf die Schippe genommen werden...


Na klar - guten Abend: ich bin der Stefan, komme aus Friedberg, fahre seit 2002 Rennrad und seit 2005 MTB. Im Sommer fahre ich mehr Rennrad, im Winter aber mehr MTB. Im Rennradforum biete ich manchmla ne Tour an, da ich wenig Lust auf alleine fahren habe. Meistens findet sich da auch eine Gruppe, bei der ich hinterherkomme. Im MTB Forum war ich auch mal eine Zeit lang unterwegs, habe mich dann aber auf kommerzielles Fahren beschränkt, da dies wesentlich unkomplizierter ist.... klingt das alles sinnvoller? In diesem Sinne, noch unbeschwertes Fahren!


----------



## karsten13 (12. August 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> Nachdem ich um 8 Uhr morgens ins Bett gegangen bin und um 11:10 Uhr aufgestanden bin, war ich natürlich Top Fit



Fällt das unter Doping?  Egal, dafür bin ich zu alt  



KillerN schrieb:


> Nach einiger Aufwachzeit gings dann recht flott los und siehe da, um ca. 15 Uhr sind wir am Gipfel angekommen
> Das dieses Radar so groß ist, hätte ich nicht gedacht ...
> 
> Wir sind dann erstmal wieder runter in den Ort gefahren und haben uns kurz im Cafe gestärkt bevor es dann wirklich Flott nach Hause ging. Ich glaube der Rückweg war 30min schneller



und jetzt weiss ich auch, was "chilliges Tempo" ist  



KillerN schrieb:


> Bin mal auf die Bilder von Karstens Kamera gespannt



gibt's hier.

Und dann habe ich am Bahnhof Heusenstamm noch 2 eisschleckende Eisbären getroffen ... 
Miss Marple (die ist ja richtig nett  ) und Lupo (auch nett  ).

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Cloudy22 (13. August 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@[email protected]* Danke für die Mail  Was ist mit Dir, geht, geht nicht ...



gern geschehen  

tja, ging leider nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## troll (13. August 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Habe noch überlegt ab es überhaupt Sinn macht, Mal sehen ob man was liest ...





sei sicher ...wir lesen mit ....und genießen still


frohes schaffen 
troll


----------



## Andreas (13. August 2007)

Ich fand die flotte Kaffeefahrt auch schön. Mein Heimat RTF der durch Ober Roden gerollt ist. Tolle Runde mit netten Leuten. Nur schade dass man so wenig andere Teilnehmer gesehen hat. Der RTF ist wohl nicht so bekannt.

@KillerN: Glückwunsch zum Erstbestieg der Neunkirchner Höhe. Jetzt hat es ja doc
h mal geklappt.  

@matschkopp: Willkommen im Club. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal on-tour (MTB oder Renner). Erdi hat mich ja schon aufgeklärt, dass Du der strampelhampel bist.


----------



## matschkopp (13. August 2007)

Andreas schrieb:


> @matschkopp: Willkommen im Club. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal on-tour (MTB oder Renner). Erdi hat mich ja schon aufgeklärt, dass Du der strampelhampel bist.


 So ists. Danke für das willkommen heissen  

RTF - Kedi ist gestartet - zusammen mit mir, Claudy und einem MTBundRR Fahrer ... um 8. Wir hatten eine zügige Runde und Kedi hat es den Jungs an den Steigungen mal wieder mächtig gezeigt  Diese RTF möchte ich aber keinem empfehlen ... trotz frühem Start gab es auf der Strecke so gut wie nix zu essen (Apfelhälften) und abschliessend trotz nur nicht mal 5 Stunden Fahrzeit - und damit early birds - keinen Kuchen mehr aber nur eklige Grillwürste .... Ihr habt also nix versäumt wenn Ihr stattdesen mit den dicken Reifen unterwegs ward


----------



## Kedi (14. August 2007)

troll schrieb:


> sei sicher ...wir lesen mit ....und genießen still
> frohes schaffen
> troll



Ich lese sie auch ganz heimlich mit . 


Wird es am Donnerstag regnen? *RushHour*  oder RainHour  ? 
Wie sieht es aus, Erdi01  ?

Ciao, kedi


----------



## Erdi01 (15. August 2007)

Guten Morgen *Kedi*  



Kedi schrieb:


> Wird es am Donnerstag regnen? *RushHour*  oder RainHour  ?
> Wie sieht es aus, Erdi01  ?
> Ciao, kedi



Hm - der Prophet ist ja leider Geschichte, sag *Du*'s mir ...  

Schlaft schön ...

P.S. Würd schon gern fahren und ein bisschen Regen macht uns ja nix, Dauerregen schon


----------



## Kedi (15. August 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen *Kedi*
> 
> Hm - der Prophet ist ja leider Geschichte, sag *Du*'s mir ...
> 
> ...




Hallo Erdi01, 

tzja, nach den Wetterberichten soll es morgen leider - oh Wunder - wieder mal schütten ; aaaabbbbeeer ..... ich habe mir eine Regenjacke bestellt . Wenn sie heute/morgen kommt, da hätte ich auch gegen Dauerregen nichts. Also abwarten  .

Bis dann, *kedi*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (15. August 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> . ich habe mir eine Regenjacke bestellt . Wenn sie heute/morgen kommt, da hätte ich auch gegen Dauerregen nichts. Also abwarten  .
> 
> Bis dann, *kedi*


so seih es ...

Welche ist es denn geworden


----------



## Kedi (15. August 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Welche ist es denn geworden




Jeantex Arles - genauer genommen ein Windjäckchen .


----------



## Erdi01 (15. August 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> Jeantex Arles - genauer genommen ein Wind*jäckchen* .


ach, die produzieren auch Kindergrößen, is mir neu ...


----------



## KillerN (15. August 2007)

Bin wohl nicht der Einzigste der eigentlich arbeiten sollte und trotzdem im Forum ließt


----------



## Cloudy22 (15. August 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> Bin wohl nicht der Einzigste der eigentlich arbeiten sollte und trotzdem im Forum ließt



stimmt


----------



## Google (15. August 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ach, die produzieren auch Kindergrößen, is mir neu ...[/QUOTE]@[email protected] Wenn Du eine *schlagkräftige *Unterstützung brauchst, ich bin für Dich da
> 
> So, ich mach mich jetzt heim. Endlich mal ein bißschen Leistung bringen


----------



## Erdi01 (15. August 2007)

*@[email protected]* He He   - sie ist derzeit schwer mit den RRJungs+Mädels beschäftigt und kriegt hier nix mit, da können wir mal ungestört abledern - also los ... 

*@[email protected]* wie - Ihr schafft alle nix und drückt Euch den ganzen Tag im Forum rum - ich wenigstens nur unter Mittag


----------



## RedRum05 (15. August 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@[email protected]* wie - Ihr schafft alle nix und drückt Euch den ganzen Tag im Forum rum - ich wenigstens nur unter Mittag



.. und bei mir ist mtb-news.de durch Websense blockiert  
Hier muss es ja gefährlichen Inhalt geben!

Bin heute mal wieder wooo gewesen (?)... RISCHDSICH - Binselberg und ich muss sagen, er steht noch  
Allerdings war es ziemlich drückend bei dem schwülen und warmen Wetter! Da hat sich das Duschen wenigstens gelohnt.


----------



## karsten13 (16. August 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Allerdings war es ziemlich drückend bei dem schwülen und warmen Wetter! Da hat sich das Duschen wenigstens gelohnt.



die Dusche gab's bei mir schon draussen  

Wer hätte denn am WE Lust auf 'ne Tour?  
Sa. könnte ich von 10 - 16, So. ab 11 ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Kedi (16. August 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Erdi01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ach, die produzieren auch Kindergrößen, is mir neu ...
> ...



Ja, dann gibt es endlich mal eine ordentliche Tracht 

 - oder vielmehr abziehen am Berg  .

Grüße und schönen Tag noch, 
*kedi*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kedi (16. August 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> die Dusche gab's bei mir schon draussen
> 
> Wer hätte denn am WE Lust auf 'ne Tour?
> Sa. könnte ich von 10 - 16, So. ab 11 ...
> ...



Steht bei dir am WE keine RennerRunde auf dem Programm?
Nein??? 

Ciao, *kedi*


----------



## Google (16. August 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> Ja, dann gibt es endlich mal eine ordentliche Tracht
> 
> - oder vielmehr abziehen am Berg


 WÃ¤hrend Eures Schlagabtausches versorge ich Euch dann mit GetrÃ¤nken und Riegel. Vom Fahrzeug ausâ¦ 

Gestern bin ich mal wieder ne GA/EB Kombitour gefahren. Ich war Ã¼berraschend fit im Gegensatz zu den vergangenen Touren (nun schon seit Juni). Ich habe zwar im Vorfeld meine Beine gemerkt, (ist ja auch kein Wunder. In 5 Tagen 4 mal gefahren  ) aber als es dann hoch ging hatte ich komischerweise ganz gut Power und gut Luft. Auch hatte ich das GefÃ¼hl mich gut zu erholen. Das hat sich heute wieder etwas relativiert. Ich fÃ¼hle mich wie durch den Kakao gezogen. Na ja, es war mal ein Lichtblick und ich bin guter Hoffnung, dass ich ein bisserl spritziger werde 

Heut und Morgen kanns von mir aus Regnen. Bin ja erst mal genug gefahren.  



@karsten [email protected] Renner oder MTB am WE ? Das Wetter soll gut werden und ich werde mal wieder das Fusion ausfÃ¼hren. Ich biete gerne was in unserer Region an. Vielleicht entwickelt sich auch was im Nachbarthread wo ich ggfls. mitfahre. Kannst dann gerne mit. NatÃ¼rlich nur wenn Du diesmal kein chilliges Tempo bevorzugst. Sonntag wÃ¤re nicht schlecht

Wie siehts bei den Anderen aus? Schon was ins Auge gefasst ? Auch Spessart oder andere (evtl. auch fÃ¼r mich interessante) Ambitionen ?


GrÃ¼Ãe

Google


----------



## Google (16. August 2007)

@Alle Eisbärinnen und Bä[email protected] Ich habe für nächste Woche Dienstag mal einen 

*Nightride​*
reingesetzt. Ich habe mir vorgestellt, dass wir ein Gipfeltreffen auf dem Hahnenkamm haben, so gegen 20:30/45 Uhr. Dann ists dunkel und wir könnten gemeinsam mit unseren Funzeln die Buchberggaststätte ansteuern zu einer Einkehr. Dann gehts weiter über Steinheim zurück in Euer Revier. Der Erdi01 kennt den Weg  Alles passable Wege, gemütliches Tempo für alle. Wie siehts aus ? Wenn Ihr ab 19:00 Uhr Dietzenbach starten würdet, müßte das gut hinhauen. Ich freue mich über jede(n) Biker(in)

Bei schlechtem Wetter habe ich vor den Termin auf ein, zwei Tage zu verschieben wenns da trocken ist.

Grüße

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (16. August 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Der Erdi01 kennt den Weg  Alles passable Wege, gemütliches Tempo für alle. Wie siehts aus ? Wenn Ihr ab 19:00 Uhr Dietzenbach starten würdet, müßte das gut hinhauen. Ich freue mich über jede(n) Biker(in)
> 
> Bei schlechtem Wetter habe ich vor den Termin auf ein, zwei Tage zu verschieben wenns da trocken ist.
> 
> ...


ähm ja, ABER ich muß an dem Dienstag meiner Verpflichtung als Verwaltungsbeirat nachkommen und Bücher prüfen und diversen Organisationen/Personen auf die Finger klopfen.

Also für Dienstag bin ich raus ...


----------



## Erdi01 (16. August 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> RushHour ...
> P.S. Würd schon gern fahren und ein bisschen Regen macht uns ja nix, Dauerregen schon


und was wird hierraus  Kann man, kann man nicht  Gibt's überhaupt noch weitere "Gestörte" die fahren wollen  

*@[email protected]* das was ich MTBmäßig anbieten würde/wollte ist nix mit Deadline, da brauchen wir schon "OpenEnd"  

Mal sehen was sich in den diversen Foren noch so tut ...


----------



## KillerN (16. August 2007)

Habe die letzten Tage schon trainiert und werde heute mal nichts machen, ausserdem ist es mir zu Nass  
Werde heute mal das Bike putzen und den Hac Wettkampfbereit machen. Nature-One wird mich nach Eppstein begleiten und für gute Fotos sorgen  

Ciao
Jens


----------



## Google (16. August 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ähm ja, ABER ich muß an dem Dienstag meiner Verpflichtung als Verwaltungsbeirat nachkommen und Bücher prüfen und diversen Organisationen/Personen auf die Finger klopfen.
> 
> Also für Dienstag bin ich raus ...


 Verwaltungsbeirat ?? Du machst auch so ein Mist? Habense Dich auch als Dummen gefunden ? Ich habe vollstes Verständnis und da sich noch keine Sau angemeldet hat, ist die Tour auf Mittwoch verschoben  Oder was haste da schon wieder?   


*Nightride halt jetzt am Mittwoch​*
Weitere gewichtige Gründe den Terminzu verschieben  ?

Grüße

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (16. August 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Verwaltungsbeirat ?? Du machst auch so ein Mist?
> Google


Ja, seit 12 Jahren, für 4 Häuser, 45 WE und auch noch Cheffe des Ganzen. Ich lass das beschließen, was *ich* will 

UND gerade beschlossen ...

*It's RushHour*

... diesmal an einem Mittwoch  

*Treffpunkt für die Eisbären: 19 Uhr Kreishaus Dietzenbach*

Alles was Flutlich hatt an den Start, wer kein's hatt ... auch


----------



## Erdi01 (16. August 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Gestern bin ich mal wieder ne GA/EB Kombitour gefahren. Ich war überraschend fit im Gegensatz zu den vergangenen Touren (nun schon seit Juni).
> ...
> @karsten [email protected] Renner oder MTB am WE ? Das Wetter soll gut werden und ich werde mal wieder das Fusion ausführen.
> Google


Und ich wollte unserer Männerrunde vom letzten Sonntag *@Dir, Fohns, bike69, [email protected]* gerade vorschlagen es nochmal mit dem ODW-Renner-X am WE zu versuchen. Ich will dieses Jahr nochmal ankommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (16. August 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> Ja, dann gibt es endlich mal eine ordentliche Tracht
> 
> - oder vielmehr abziehen am Berg  .
> *kedi*


Chance verpasst


----------



## Erdi01 (16. August 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> Habe die letzten Tage schon trainiert und werde heute mal nichts machen, ausserdem ist es mir zu Nass
> Werde heute mal das Bike putzen und den Hac Wettkampfbereit machen. Nature-One wird mich nach Eppstein begleiten und für gute Fotos sorgen
> 
> Ciao
> Jens


Nass  

könnte mir am Sonntag auch eine schöne Taunus-Tour mit Abstecher in Eppstein unter der Leitung von *@Lupo-Tour'[email protected]* vorstellen ...

Ich könnt auch mit den Tour-Forum Jungs, da ist auch was im werden ...

Ach, das WE ist wieder viel zu kurz für all die Möglichkeiten und all meine Idee'n  Ich glaub meine Motivation kommt langsam in Sicht ...


----------



## RedRum05 (16. August 2007)

Nachdem ich die erste Hälfte des Monats kaum gefahren bin, hab ich jetzt wieder richtig Lust bekommen 
Heute Abend hab ich mich erst mal mit meinem HAC abgequält, weil der keine Verbindung mehr zum PC bekommen hat. Das Sony Ericsson hat sich mit dem HAC bekämpft und gewonnen...  - bis man da drauf erst mal kommt!
Mal schaun, ob ich am WE noch fahre kann, nachdem ich am Samstag beim Waldgeist war  


P.S.: Wann fängt eigentlich wieder der WIPOKA an *gg*


----------



## Erdi01 (17. August 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> P.S.: Wann fängt eigentlich wieder der WIPOKA an *gg*


Hoffentlich bald damit die Fahrerei endlich wieder einen Sinn macht und die Eisbären nicht mehr so dampfen müssen  

Hm ... Wie war das noch mit dem WIPOKA  

*Ich* wollt auch wieder ein Team bilden ...  

*Kedi* hatte mir schon vor Wochen zugesagt  
*Karsten13* und *KillerN* eigentlich auch  

Damit ist das erste Team fast schon komplett 

Ein Platz hätt's noch ... für mein *Mallepartner*   

Wann geht's los ... ?!?!?!


----------



## Google (17. August 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Damit ist das erste Team fast schon komplett
> 
> Ein Platz hätt's noch ... für mein *Mallepartner*


 Also wenn ich schon gefragt werde, sag ich doch schon jetzt im Sommer ja zum Winterteam  Bin schon jetzt auf die Teamplatzierung gespannt  

@[email protected] Wegen dem Nightride/Rushour kommenden Mittwoch. Bis jetzt hagelts bei den Wölfen nur Absagen. Könnte es ggfls. auch der Donnerstag sein ?

@[email protected] Eventuell auch gut für das darauf folgende WE   Was meinst Du? Was meint fohns und bike 69 und der Rest ?

Grüße

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (17. August 2007)

Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Wegen dem Nightride/Rushour kommenden Mittwoch. Bis jetzt hagelts bei den Wölfen nur Absagen. Könnte es ggfls. auch der Donnerstag sein


Geht auch  



> @[email protected] Eventuell auch gut für das darauf folgende WE   Was meinst Du? Was meint fohns und bike 69 und der Rest ?
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Google


Geht auch  

Hier geht eigentlich fast alles ... muß sich nur mal Einer äußern ... dann weis ich vllt auch was ich am WE mache ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fohns (17. August 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Und ich wollte unserer Männerrunde vom letzten Sonntag *@Dir, Fohns, bike69, [email protected]* gerade vorschlagen es nochmal mit dem ODW-Renner-X am WE zu versuchen. Ich will dieses Jahr nochmal ankommen



jo, das darauffolgende wochenende (heißt: samstag 24. oder sonntag 25.) müsste bei mir auch klappen.
wenn dieses mal das wetter mitspielt


----------



## Google (17. August 2007)

und sowas könnte sich die kommenden WE`s entwickeln  

**Klick*​*
Auch Interesse an den Touren ??

Und ausserdem möcht ich jetzt auch ganz gerne mal wissen was ich am Sonntag fahre   Ich biete gerne Spessart an hab aber keine Resonanz bekommen. Allerdings gibts auch nix anderes bislang im Programm mangels Angebot......Mir ists fast egal, ein bisserl länger darfs schon sein  

Ich wart bis Morsche.......

Grüße

Google


----------



## Kedi (17. August 2007)

Nach meiner heutigen feuchten :kotz: , kalten  MTB-Runde im Spessart heißt auch meine Devise: 



Google schrieb:


> Ich wart bis Morsche.......
> Grüße
> Google



Eigentlich will ich morgen mit den RSG-Rennern/Darmstadt fahren. Mal schauen, wie ich mich morgen fühle. 

Arividerci aus dem warmen Wohnzimmer, *kedi*


----------



## karsten13 (17. August 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> Eigentlich will ich morgen mit den RSG-Rennern/Darmstadt fahren.



eigentlich weiss ich nur, dass ich genau das morgen nicht mache.



Google schrieb:


> Auch Interesse an den Touren ??
> 
> Und ausserdem möcht ich jetzt auch ganz gerne mal wissen was ich am Sonntag fahre   Ich biete gerne Spessart an hab aber keine Resonanz bekommen.





Erdi01 schrieb:


> Hier geht eigentlich fast alles ... muß sich nur mal Einer äußern ... dann weis ich vllt auch was ich am WE mache ...



un nu? Deadlock oder was?

Dann entscheide ich mal, dass ich morgen RR fahre (Taunus, 11:00 ab Bonames, ca. 4 h, poste ich noch im Nachbarforum) und am Sonntag komme ich auf Google's MTB-Spessart-Angebot zurück, nur bitte nicht so früh (möchte nicht vor 10 von Ffm los)  

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## RedRum05 (17. August 2007)

@Erdi... aus deiner Äusserung höre ich raus, dass dieses Jahr nicht das K.O. Team in der Zusammstellung wie letztes Jahr geben wird  
Angst wieder auf Platz 2 zu liegen


----------



## Erdi01 (17. August 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> Eigentlich will ich morgen mit den RSG-Rennern/Darmstadt fahren. Mal schauen, wie ich mich morgen fühle.
> *kedi*





karsten13 schrieb:


> eigentlich weiss ich nur, dass ich genau das morgen nicht mache.Karsten.



Öhm - GUT und SCHLECHT

GUT 
- ich wollte gerade posten, dass ich morgen mittag eine meiner Renner Hausrunden (ODW oder Spessart) fahre. RSG wäre eine Alternative, wollte ich ja auch mal hin. 

SCHLECHT 
- ich kann erst gegen Mittag und damit ist Karstens Taunusrunde passe. 
- ich kenne den Weg nicht zur RSG, weis noch nicht mal wo die sind  Wie kommt Kedi hin  wenn sie mich hier irgendwo aufsammelt könnte man(n)'s ja vllt gemeinsam finden 

*EDIT sagt:* Vllt haben wir Beide auch keinen Bock auf Suche und warten bis Karsten uns mitnimmt und fahren morgen eine Hausrunde ... 

Ich schaue morgen gegen 12 hier nochmal rein was sich tut ... 

UND DANN warte ich noch auf eine Reaktion von *Lupo *wegen Sonntag Taunus


----------



## Erdi01 (17. August 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> @Erdi... aus deiner Äusserung höre ich raus, dass dieses Jahr nicht das K.O. Team in der Zusammstellung wie letztes Jahr geben wird
> Angst wieder auf Platz 2 zu liegen


JAIN, noch ist nichts entschieden.

NEIN, Ich würde vermutlich in einem Team in der Zusammenstellung die "Rote Laterne" haben - und es würde mir nix ausmachen.

Aber - noch ist Sommer in Afrika  

In 8 Wochen ist WIPOKA ein Thema


----------



## karsten13 (17. August 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> @Erdi... aus deiner Äusserung höre ich raus, dass dieses Jahr nicht das K.O. Team in der Zusammstellung wie letztes Jahr geben wird



ich hatte mich nur breitschlagen lassen, die WP-Punkte auch in diesem Forum einzutragen - in die Team-Zusammensetzung misch' ich mich nicht ein ...



Erdi01 schrieb:


> - ich kenne den Weg nicht zur RSG, weis noch nicht mal wo die sind



Guckst Du hier ...



Erdi01 schrieb:


> ich kann erst gegen Mittag und damit ist Karstens Taunusrunde passe.



sorry, aber ich hab' morgen abend noch was vor ... 



Erdi01 schrieb:


> UND DANN warte ich noch auf eine Reaktion von *Lupo *wegen Sonntag Taunus



Mir ist eigentlich wurscht ob Taunus oder Spessart. Bei Taunus würde Claudy wohl mitkommen.
@Google: Wäre Taunus auch für Dich eine Option?

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## karsten13 (18. August 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *EDIT sagt:* Vllt haben wir Beide auch keinen Bock auf Suche und warten bis Karsten uns mitnimmt und fahren morgen eine Hausrunde ...



 also die Bock-Frage ist bei "wir Beide" ja schnell geklärt, fragt sich nur, ob das Reh auch will 

Der Karsten fährt frühestens im September wieder in DA mit. Der :kotz: gerade wenn er daran denkt, was er sich am 26.8. eingebrockt hat 


Das Wichtigste: KillerN hat Geburtstag  
Herzlichen Glückwunsch  
aber feier net zu doll  , musst am Sonntag fit sein ...

n8,

Karsten.


----------



## Erdi01 (18. August 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> also die Bock-Frage ist bei "wir Beide" ja schnell geklärt, fragt sich nur, ob das Reh auch will


Man(n)  ... was Du aus einem ganz normalen Satz alles rausliest, Du mußt in einem früheren Leben Rechtsanwalt gewesen sein. 


> Der Karsten fährt frühestens im September wieder in DA mit. Der :kotz: gerade wenn er daran denkt, was er sich am 26.8. eingebrockt hat


habe ich da was überlesen, was ich noch wissen müßte 
Also wenn bei Dehnen wieder die Sicherungen durchbrennen, mein Heimweg kenn ich  Aber noch sehe ich mich eh nicht dort ...

JA UND NATÜRLICH ...

*Alles Gute zum Geburtstag ... Jens, the KillerN*    

Und als Geburtstagsgeschenk habe ich hier noch eine kleine Motivation für Sonntag  



kamikaze schrieb:


> Ich bin am So auf dem MTB-Marathon in Eppstein zu finden:jumping:
> Gruß :wink2:
> Kamikaze





Erdi01 schrieb:


> und wenn *Eisbären* von hinten angerannt kommen - schön Platz machen





kamikaze schrieb:


> Hab noch nie Eisbären auf dem MTB gesehen, die gibts doch nur im Zoo



geht ja wohl gar nett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kedi (18. August 2007)

Alles, alles Gute und  zum Geburtstag, *KillerN!*

Und dass du mit deinem "Pferdchen" in Eppstein schneller als der Rest über's Ziel gallopierst ... 
kurz vorher sollte er dich aber noch abwerfen - für den zusätzlichen Adrenalin-Kick    .

Liebe Grüße, Sonny


----------



## Google (18. August 2007)

*  HAPPY BIRTHDAY JENS ALIAS KILLERN  *​
*.....und Morsche viel Glück in Eppstein!!   ​*


----------



## Lupo (18. August 2007)

hi jens,
auch von mir    viele sowie gesundheit, glück und  und auch noch schnelle beine, vorallem morgen in eppstein 

taunustour morgen ist machbar wenns wetter so bleibt, allerdings net nach eppstein zum guggen dafür lieber selbst ein paar trails fahren


----------



## Google (18. August 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Mir ist eigentlich wurscht ob Taunus oder Spessart. Bei Taunus würde Claudy wohl mitkommen.
> @Google: Wäre Taunus auch für Dich eine Option?


 Wäre auch ne Option. Aber mir hat meine Frau nun die Entscheidung abgenommen  Da ich die letzten WE`s unsere Karre hatte, hat sie für dieses WE Anspruch angemeldet. Also bleibt mir nur noch der Spessart. Was aber auch ganz nett ist  Rede doch nochmal mit Claudy. Ich geb auch eine Kaffee aus wennse mitkommt. Die Tour würde Ihr sicherlich auch gefallen. Hier mein LMB-Eintrag:

*Sonntag im Spessart ab 11:00 Uhr B8 Parkplatz*

Vielleicht ist`s auch ganz gut nicht im Taunus wegen des Maras zu fahren. Ich freu mich auf jeden der mich nicht alleine fahren lässt   

*Edit: Lupo, fahr doch bei mir mit  Dann dürfte es doch tatsächlich nur eine Gruppe geben  *
Grüße

Google


----------



## Kedi (18. August 2007)

Heute fährt wohl jeder auf seinen eigenen Strecken ... 

Die eine "Rennsau"  macht sich nun auf in die Wetterau und spult ihre Wittgenborn-Runde ab. Sie muss mal testen, wie gut sie noch drauf ist - clickt ein und verpisst sich ...

Ciao, *kedi*


----------



## Erdi01 (18. August 2007)

Moin,

scheint so, ich kann noch nicht einklicken. Muß mich erst noch startklar machen und verpisse mich dann per Renner in den Spessart. Werd so um 13:45 Dettinger Brücke passieren, falls das noch Jemand liest und von interesse ist ...


----------



## KillerN (18. August 2007)

Danke für die Glückwünsche    

Habe heute schon gut gebruncht und werde Abends nochmal ordentlich Pasta nachfüllen, damits morgen auch mit den Kohlenhydrahten klappt  

Habe jetzt nicht ganz durchgeblickt ob noch jemand morgen mal nach Eppstein vorbeikommt  Wäre zumindest sehr cool  

Ciao Jens

P.S.: Ich ergänze jetzt mal die neu angelegten Profile mit den letzten Daten


----------



## Miss Marple (18. August 2007)

Hallo Jens, auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag    und viel Glück für Morgen, damit du dann richtig feiern kannst.

Gruß Martina


----------



## Lupo (18. August 2007)

Google schrieb:


> ....Hier mein LMB-Eintrag:
> 
> *Sonntag im Spessart ab 11:00 Uhr B8 Parkplatz*...
> *Edit: Lupo, fahr doch bei mir mit  Dann dürfte es doch tatsächlich nur eine Gruppe geben  *
> ...



hab grad deinen LMB gelesen. welcher gesinnung sollte man denn sein ich mein, ist ja net grad unwichtig bei soner tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fohns (18. August 2007)

Hey Killer,  von mir auch herzlichen glückwunsch und 






ne ordentliche party wünscht der 
fohns.

ps
hab mich in guter hoffnung zum odenwaldX eingetragen, Erdi!!


----------



## Erdi01 (18. August 2007)

also ich bin von meiner Spessart-Hausrunde schon wieder zurück und mir ist nach wie vor mehr nach Renner als Mounty und deshalb ist morgen meine Odenwald Hausrunde dran. *Und ich kündige es jetzt schon an*, vllt klappt's ja dann mit der Nachbarin ... oder mit Eisbären, Wölfen, Böcken, Rehen, Säuen oder was für ein Getier auch immer  

*Sonntag, 18. 10:00 Uhr Kreishaus Dtz.
Radheimer Alpen, Dorndiel, Rimhorn, Höchst
Ab/bis Dtz. 100 KM*

Und ich kündige auch gleich mal für *nächsten Samstag den OdenwaldX an*, warum eigentlich wenn ich mir die Wetterpronose anschaue  Naja, mal schauen ob 's geht und ob wir überhaupt ankommen 

*Reload "Tour der Leiden"*
*Untertitel: OdenwaldX, der Xte Versuch !!! 
*
Ich habe jetzt mal den Samstag angesetzt, Sonntag geht aber auch, wenn gewünscht oder besseres Wetter. Eigentlich für alle Teilnehmer des letzen Versuch's Pflichtprogramm. Da haben einige noch ne Rechnung mit dem ein oder anderen Hubbel offen


----------



## Erdi01 (18. August 2007)

ich nochmal ... also wenn ich mir die letzten Post's hier so durchlese ... herrlich 
*Für die Show die wir hier bieten können wir bald Eintritt verlangen*    

Schönen Abend, schönen Sonntag ...


----------



## Google (18. August 2007)

Lupo schrieb:


> hab grad deinen LMB gelesen. welcher gesinnung sollte man denn sein ich mein, ist ja net grad unwichtig bei soner tour


 Ich hab hin und her überlegt, Vor- und Nachteile bedacht, Für und Wider, Pro und Contra, Plus, Minus...alles abgewogen. Nach reiflicher Überlegung würd ich sagen. Komm halt mit  Passt schoo  

Tschö 

Google


----------



## Torpedo64 (18. August 2007)

Ich hätte nix dagegen, wenn der OdenwaldX am Samstag gefahren wird, weil am Sonntag ja noch der Langeselbolder RTF Marathon ist  

Wenn ich am nächsten Sa mitfahre, wo kann ich denn mein Auto "deponieren"?


----------



## Google (18. August 2007)

Torpedo64 schrieb:


> Wenn ich am nächsten Sa mitfahre, wo kann ich denn mein Auto "deponieren"?


 Da gibts genügend Parkplätze. Kein Problem! Bis Samstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (18. August 2007)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir Jens
und alles Gute !!!

     


Ich bin dieses Wochenende etwas im Umzugsstreß und nächste Woche zum Odw-X falle ich auch aus, da ich schon zu der Zeit Richtung Gardasee unterwegs bin.


----------



## Lupo (18. August 2007)

Google schrieb:


> ...Nach reiflicher Überlegung würd ich sagen. Komm halt mit  Passt schoo
> 
> Tschö
> 
> Google



meld mich morgen früh nochmal, im moment weiss ich noch net obs was wird, da spielen nochn paar andere faktoren mit


----------



## Erdi01 (19. August 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *Sonntag, 18. 10:00 Uhr Kreishaus Dtz.
> Radheimer Alpen, Dorndiel, Rimhorn, Höchst
> Ab/bis Dtz. 100 KM*


wird mir zu stressig, ich starte erst um *13 Uhr*  

Gut Nacht


----------



## KillerN (19. August 2007)

Danke nochmal für die restlichen Glückwünsch    

Bin eben aus der Dusche gekrochen gekommen und werde mich beim Essen an den BLOG für Eppstein machen, ich sag nur: Krämpfe, Schmerzen, gutes Ergebnis. Eppstein ist echt kein Kindergarten und wirklich sehr anstrengend. 
Naja ihr werts dann ja im Blog lesen *g*

Tschöö 
Jens


----------



## Erdi01 (19. August 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> Naja ihr werts dann ja im Blog lesen *g*
> 
> Tschöö
> Jens


ich hab's gerade im Blog gelesen  

Also das wollte ich mir nicht antun. Und lese ich das richtig Du bist Gesamtplatz 26  Vom gesamten Teilnehmerfeld  
Wie auch immer hast Du die *Eisbären* ja mehr als würdig vertreten und den allermeisten nicht den Hauch einer Chance gelassen  

Im Gegensatz zu Dir habe ich mich heute nicht gequält, weil NIX gemacht  Um 10 zu müde um 13 allein kein Bock, meine Motivation lässt doch noch zu wünschen übrig  

Dafür im Netz gestöbert und eine Avid SD SL zum Schweinepreis erstanden  Die kommt auf's *F700* anstelle der HS33. Irgendwie muß das *HarteTeil* jetzt leichter werden, da ich (mal wieder) beschlossen habe es zu behalten und die Kohle für's neue Scalpel *sapper, sapper* zu bungern


----------



## Cloudy22 (19. August 2007)

hallo jens,

von mir auch noch nachträglich ALLES GUTE ZUM GEBURTSTAG! 

und glückwunsch zum guten gelingen in eppstein!

cloudy


----------



## wissefux (19. August 2007)

@killerN : da habe ich dir wohl heute ein nachträgliche geburtstagsgeschenk bereitet  
 und glückwunsch zum super ergebnis heute


----------



## Cloudy22 (19. August 2007)

hallo jens,

habe gerade auch deinen eintrag im blog gelesen. wie genial ist das denn! RESPEKT!!!  

cloudy


----------



## KillerN (19. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> da habe ich dir wohl heute ein nachträgliche geburtstagsgeschenk bereitet


Ja das hast du wirklich, als es mir net so gut ging, habe ich als gehofft das du noch am gleichen Platz bist wie zuvor, war perfekt.

Danke für die Glückwünsche, das macht immer wieder Mut, sich so etwas anzutun und alles zu geben. 

Diese Woche möchte ich etwas trainieren, allerdings erst wieder ab Dienstag und dann am Sonntag in Eppstein in die Mitteldistanz an den Start gehen. 

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Google (19. August 2007)

Ei, Jens! Da muß ich Dir ja schon wieder zu Deinem hervorragenden Ergebnis gratulieren   Klasse!

@Erdi01;Karsten13 und [email protected] Da habt Ihr heut was verpasst im Spessart  

Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (19. August 2007)

kann ich nur bestätigen  vorallem die abfahrt vom hahnenkamm war erste sahne hätte garnet gedacht dass in der gegend so steil runter gehen kann 

gruss,

wolfgang


----------



## Erdi01 (19. August 2007)

Google schrieb:


> @Erdi01;Karsten13 und [email protected] Da habt Ihr heut was verpasst im Spessart
> Google


Dann schreib mal was in Deinen Blog und lade Bilder auf die Eisbären-HP, dann kann ich Dir sagen ob ich was verpasst habe


----------



## karsten13 (19. August 2007)

Moin,

von mir auch Gratulation an KillerN  
Kein Wunder, dass ich bei den Trainingsausfahrten hinten rausfalle  



Google schrieb:


> @Erdi01;Karsten13 und [email protected] Da habt Ihr heut was verpasst im Spessart



und Du im Taunus  
Habe ja ein schlechtes Gewissen, wieder nicht mit Dir gefahren zu sein, aber nachdem ich erst kurz vor 3 im Bett war, war die Treffpunkt-Uhrzeit illusorisch.

So hat sich Claudy für die letzte Dienstags-Ausfahrt gerächt und uns durch den Taunus gescheucht  .

Bilder gibt's hier.

Wenn's am Do. 'ne gemütliche Rush-Hour geben sollte, wäre ich evtl. dabei.
Am nächsten WE bin ich nicht da, habe jetzt schon Muffensausen und Null Bock auf die Quälerei beim Ötzi :kotz: . Wer hat mich da bloss angemeldet    

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## KillerN (19. August 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> habe jetzt schon Muffensausen und Null Bock auf die Quälerei beim Ötzi :kotz: .



Danke erstmal   Wenn du Lust hast können wir am Dienstag zusammen am Binselberg ein bisschen trainieren, könnte aber erst so um 19:45 Uhr von mir Zuhause aus starten, der Friseur geht diesmal vor, sonst geh ich als Elvis durch 



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Dann schreib mal was in Deinen Blog und lade Bilder auf die Eisbären-HP, dann kann ich Dir sagen ob ich was verpasst habe



Klasse Idee


----------



## karsten13 (19. August 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> der Friseur geht diesmal vor, sonst geh ich als Elvis durch



 

Danke für das Tourangebot, aber dienstags kann ich doch net, Rennradtreff ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Erdi01 (19. August 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Wenn's am Do. 'ne gemütliche Rush-Hour geben sollte, wäre ich evtl. dabei.


*Die gibt es*, sogar sehr gemühtlich, mit gemühlicher Einkehr ... also los ... Wer noch ?!?! 
Regen(_kinder_)jäckchen haben wir ja jetzt alle 
*Start für Kreis Offenbach: Kreishaus Dietzenbach 19:00 Uhr 
* 
Warum steht das nicht im LMB  


> Am nächsten WE bin ich nicht da, habe jetzt schon Muffensausen und Null Bock auf die Quälerei beim Ötzi :kotz: . Wer hat mich da bloss angemeldet
> 
> Gruss,
> 
> Karsten.


Soll ich's Dir verraten, den Idiot kenn ich sogar   Aber jetzt habe ich auch das Datum da oben erst richtig wahrgenommen und kapiert  Kannst es Dir ja noch überlegen und völlig entspannt den *OdenwaldX* mitfahren


----------



## Google (20. August 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Warum steht das nicht im LMB


Ja, Ja...ist ja schon gut  Bitteschön!  

*Gemütliche RushHour am Donnerstag*



Lupo schrieb:


> kann ich nur bestätigen  vorallem die abfahrt vom hahnenkamm war erste sahne hätte garnet gedacht dass in der gegend so steil runter gehen kann


Da gibts noch viel mehr davon  Ich glaub ich muß doch mal mit dem Auto direkt vor Ort da hin und alles auskundschaften  

Grüße

Google


----------



## Lupo (20. August 2007)

Google schrieb:


> J...Da gibts noch viel mehr davon  ...
> Grüße
> 
> Google



bestimmt  und so wie torpedo geschrieben hat ist seine variante bestimmt auch nicht zu verachten. schade dass er uns abhanden gekommen ist aber ich kenn mich in dem gestrüpp überhaupt net aus.
sollten wir wieder mal da hinfahrn wär ich gern dabei


----------



## Google (22. August 2007)

Lupo schrieb:


> bestimmt  und so wie torpedo geschrieben hat ist seine variante bestimmt auch nicht zu verachten. schade dass er uns abhanden gekommen ist aber ich kenn mich in dem gestrüpp überhaupt net aus.
> sollten wir wieder mal da hinfahrn wär ich gern dabei


Klaro  Das Gescheiteste wäre dann eh, sich mit dem Auto wenigstens in Mainflingen zu treffen, damit man möglichst viele Trails dort abfahren kann. Da kommen dann allerdings auch ein paar HM zusammen...aber Hochzus kann man ja dann schön gemächlich fahren  

Ich werde aber wohl erst einmal selbst dort alles abfahren  um was Flüssiges anbieten zu können. Es sei denn ne Tour mit ein bischen Entdeckercharakter stört nicht.

@[email protected] Ich würd sagen die morgige Rushour steht  Fehlen halt noch ein paar Teilnehmer von beiden Seiten  

Freue mich direkt mal wieder mit Lich zu fahren  Tempo mwird gemütlich  

Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gruen (22. August 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> also ich bin von meiner Spessart-Hausrunde schon wieder zurück und mir ist nach wie vor mehr nach Renner als Mounty  (...)


Nach langer Zeit mal wieder ein Servus von mir.

DEN Satz kann ich nur unterschreiben. 

Die Dieburger Truppe ist derzeit wieder ganz hübsch aktiv. 
Diese Alpen-RTF am WE ist zwar nix für mich, aber das SURMle kommt ja auch noch. Hab's mir mal fest vorgenommen, jedenfalls bei akzeptablem Wetter ... wie sieht's bei Dir aus?


----------



## Erdi01 (22. August 2007)

Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Ich würd sagen die morgige *Rushour* steht  Fehlen halt noch ein paar Teilnehmer von beiden Seiten
> 
> Freue mich direkt mal wieder mit Lich zu fahren  Tempo mwird gemütlich
> 
> ...


Ich frage mich auch warum ich der einzige *Eisbär* morgen bin  Haben die *Eisbären *Angst vor Wölfen  

Oder sind die *Eisbären(ladys)* morgen alle HIER (1000 kleine Knuts)   am Start


----------



## Erdi01 (22. August 2007)

gruen schrieb:


> Die Dieburger Truppe ist derzeit wieder ganz hübsch aktiv.


Schön mal wieder von Dir zu hören ...

und ich weis - mir entgeht auch im Tour-Forum wenig  

Und fast wäre ich bei Eurer Melli-Runde letzen Sonntag aufgeschlagen  

Mit kommenden *Samstag* hast Du aber auch schon mitbekommen - oder


----------



## gruen (22. August 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Schön mal wieder von Dir zu hören ...
> 
> und ich weis - mir entgeht auch im Tour-Forum wenig
> 
> ...


Diese WE ist Baustelle angesagt, nix Radeln ... 

Die "Melli-Runde" wurde kurzfristig in eine "Hesseneck-Runde" umgewandelt, weil sonst jemand nahe an die 300km rangekommen wäre.  

Am WE 1./2. September gibt's wahrscheinlich nochmal einen Versuch.


----------



## Erdi01 (22. August 2007)

gruen schrieb:


> Am WE 1./2. September gibt's wahrscheinlich nochmal einen Versuch.


Es wird mir nicht entgehen, könnt aber auch sein, dass ich an dem WE auf der Eurobike aufschlage. 
Ich muß mir da so ein gewissen neues *"Messer"* anschauen


----------



## karsten13 (22. August 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Tempo wird gemütlich



wie ist der  -Smilie gemeint  
Wenn's nicht gemütlich wird gibt's Ässscchhherrrr



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich auch warum ich der einzige *Eisbär* morgen bin



nicht mehr ...

n8,

Karsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (23. August 2007)

gruen schrieb:


> Diese Alpen-RTF am WE ist zwar nix für mich, aber das SURMle kommt ja auch noch. Hab's mir mal fest vorgenommen, jedenfalls bei akzeptablem Wetter ... wie sieht's bei Dir aus?


Jetzt antworte ich erstmal noch hier drauf ...

Ötzi = NoWay = Never for me

Surm ... Strecke 1 ... oder ... hm ... Urlaub um den Termin habe ich sowieso ... sind ja "nur" 1000 HM mehr wie Die Halfpipe letzt, die hatt mir nix ausgemacht ... Schwarzwald ist ja schon schön ...  aaaaber ... meine Form ist schon wieder unterwegs ... die Bachgass runner ... müßt sehen ob ich ihr den Weg noch abschneiden kann  ... weis momentan noch nicht


----------



## Erdi01 (23. August 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> nicht mehr ...
> 
> n8,
> 
> Karsten.



COOL  

Was fällt mir zu *Eisbären* noch ein ...

*@Claudy22, [email protected]* unterbrecht mal den Umzug und erscheint in Dietzenbach, heute 19 Uhr  

*@MissMarple, [email protected]* Warum kommt Ihr nicht motorisiert nach Dtz oder Dettinger Brücke 

*@Red*, bei Dir wird's eh Zeit Dich mal wieder Blicken zu lassen  

*@KillerN*, Du hast doch auch nix besseres vor ... ooooooder  

*@Kedi*, Dich kenne ich mittlerweile, Du fährst morgen sowieso LangesElend, warum nicht mit uns  

*@Blacky*, Die Form langt doch sicher schon bis zum Buchberg 

So, und jetzt Eure Ausreden bitte ...


----------



## Kedi (23. August 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Kedi*, Dich kenne ich mittlerweile, Du fährst morgen sowieso LangesElend, warum nicht mit uns
> 
> So, und jetzt Eure Ausreden bitte ...



Es gibt was bei Ebay, was ich ersteigern muss - sagen wir lieber ersteigern "möchte"  - Fazit: Ich sitze vor der Kiste und hau in die  . Mir wird schon schlecht vor lauter Aufregung ....  .

Also allen Fahrern heute viel Spaß bei der nächtlichen Runde  .

*karsten13:* Für den Ötzi wünsche ich dir und den anderen super Wetter, sausaugute Beine  und dass ihr heile im Ziel ankommt . Und schön den eigenen Rhythmus fahren ... 

Grüße, *kedi*


----------



## Andreas (23. August 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Claudy22, [email protected]* unterbrecht mal den Umzug und erscheint in Dietzenbach, heute 19 Uhr



Also mit wird das alles zu hektisch vor dem Urlaub. Ausserdem muessten wir auch mit dem Auto anreisen und auf Night Ride habe ich noch gar keine Lust. Immerhin ist es ja noch lang genug hell und mit Licht wird im Herbst/Winter noch genug gefahren.




			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ötzi = NoWay = Never for me



Sag niemals nie...

@karsten13: viel Erfolg beim Oetzi!


----------



## Erdi01 (23. August 2007)

*@Andreas, [email protected]* Schade, schönen Urlaub ...

*@[email protected]* dafür gibt's kleine Progis, die machen das für einen  
[neugiermodus ein] was soll's/muß es den werden [neugiermodus aus]
Oder gute Ausrede


----------



## Cloudy22 (23. August 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Andreas, [email protected]* Schade, schönen Urlaub ...



dankeschön!!!


----------



## Google (23. August 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> wie ist der  -Smilie gemeint


Was doch so ein Smilie für Gefühlslagen auslösen kann   

Eischentlisch dürft ich heute noch gar net fahren und müßte regenerieren, sprich: Ich fahr heut so langsam wie der Ullrich 2004 mit Hungerast hinter Amstrong 

Nur 2 Bärchen heuteabend ??? Nö, Oder ??


----------



## KillerN (23. August 2007)

HI,

es wird bei mir wohl von der Länge her nicht klappen, wenn ich um 23 Uhr net im Bett liege, komm ich morgens überhaupt nicht mehr raus und hänge den Rest des Tages mit meinem Kopf auf den Knien ... 

Ich werde um 18 Uhr zu einer Grundlagentour starten und Freitags nochmal bissle Krafttraining am langem Elend machen. (Kedi ?  ) 
Gestern bin ich 4x die Radheimer Alpen hoch + an/abfahrt über Wartturm, hatte dabei gemerkt das die Beine noch nicht zu 100% vom Sonntag erhohlt waren.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## BlackTrek (23. August 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Blacky*, Die Form langt doch sicher schon bis zum Buchberg
> So, und jetzt Eure Ausreden bitte ...


Es ist Donnerstag...


----------



## Erdi01 (23. August 2007)

*@[email protected] *Du kannst ja ein bisserl mit fahren und auf dem Hahnekamm oder sonstwo abdrehen ... das gilt auch für den Ein oder Die Andere. Einkekr ist ja kein muß  

*@[email protected] *Hast ja recht, hatte ich echt vergessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KillerN (23. August 2007)

Das wäre eine Idee, ich bin dann um 19 Uhr am Kreishaus, ich möchte aber keinen neuen Zeitrekord zur Hohen Mark aufstellen und gemütlich fahren 
Wie immer halt ... eigentlich ...


----------



## Miss Marple (23. August 2007)

Sorry Erdi, wie schon am Montag gesagt selbst bei einer Anreise mit dem Auto wirds uns einfach zu spät. Wenn hier schon weitaus jüngere Semester um 11 im Bett sein müssen   was ist dann erst mit uns? Hier scheint grad so schön die Sonne da ist außerdem die Vorstellung in Herbstausrüstung mit Licht durch die noch sehr feuchten Wälder zu fahren nicht sehr motivierend  .
Wir wünschen euch aber trotzdem viel Spaß heute Abend  .

Cloudy und Andreas habt einen schönen Urlaub, schönes Wetter und erholt euch vom Umzugsstress   

Gruß Martina


----------



## Erdi01 (23. August 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> ich möchte aber keinen neuen Zeitrekord zur Hohen Mark aufstellen und gemütlich fahren


Wo willst Du hin  Ich sag's Dir immer wieder ... zieh die Nadel aus dem Arm  

*@Bad [email protected]* Schade, gerade weil widererwarten so schönes Wetter ist ...


----------



## Kedi (23. August 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@[email protected] dafür gibt's kleine Progis, die machen das für einen
> [neugiermodus ein] was soll's/muß es den werden [neugiermodus aus]
> Oder gute Ausrede *


*

ICH HABE ES ERSTEIGERT     ... auch ohne "kleine Progis"  *


----------



## Deleted 37613 (23. August 2007)

Hallo an alle Donnerstagsrider! Ich bin nach 77 km trocken zu Hause angekommen. Ich hoffe alle anderen auch!


----------



## RedRum05 (23. August 2007)

War heute Abend auch noch fahren..
Wollte eigentlich heute mal wieder mitfahren und dachte auch um 15 Uhr noch, dass ich es schaffe. Dann wurd es aber doch länger und ich war erst gegen 18:30 daheim und musste das Bike erstmal starklar machen. Wäre gern mitgefahren, aber so wurde es ne spontane Runde mim Bruder.
Sind erst vor dem Gewitter weg gefahren und dann quasi einmal rum. Hoffe es sind alle trocken heim gekommen !?
War aber ne klasse Stimmung heute Abend und hat auch mal wieder Spaß gemacht mit Licht zu fahren find ich 

Hoffe es klappt nächste Woche mal wieder, dass ich mitkom. Hast ja Recht Erdi...


----------



## KillerN (23. August 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Wo willst Du hin



Das kommt davon, wenn ich um 23 Uhr nicht im Bett liege.  

Zum Glück im trockenen angekommen und wieder 82km auf der Uhr. Hat großen Spaß gemacht, schade das wir nicht mitfahren konnten zum essen, wäre gerne mitgekommen. Das holen wir hoffentlich nach.

Gute Nacht


----------



## karsten13 (24. August 2007)

Andreas schrieb:


> @karsten13: viel Erfolg beim Oetzi!





Kedi schrieb:


> *karsten13:* Für den Ötzi wünsche ich dir und den anderen super Wetter, sausaugute Beine  und dass ihr heile im Ziel ankommt . Und schön den eigenen Rhythmus fahren ...



danke  



Google schrieb:


> Eischentlisch dürft ich heute noch gar net fahren und müßte regenerieren, sprich: Ich fahr heut so langsam wie der Ullrich 2004 mit Hungerast hinter Amstrong



soviel zur Theorie. Wir sind vor diesem Gewitter geflüchtet und das war dann kein GA1 mehr  



RedRum05 schrieb:


> Hoffe es sind alle trocken heim gekommen !?



ja  



KillerN schrieb:


> Hat großen Spaß gemacht, schade das wir nicht mitfahren konnten zum essen, wäre gerne mitgekommen. Das holen wir hoffentlich nach.



kann ich mich nur anschliessen. Immerhin kann ich jetzt sagen, dass ich mal bei Google-Tours dabei war  

Trotzdem war es die richtige Entscheidung die Runde zu kürzen. Wir sind trocken nach Hause gekommen und 104 km waren mehr als ausreichend als letzte Ausfahrt vorm Ötzi ...







Alle Bilder gibt's hier.

n8,

Karsten.


----------



## Google (24. August 2007)

Hey, ich hab ja ne Leuchtlat.......öh...en Leuchtlatz  


Bin müde, deshalb mein Beitrag mal in dieser Form  

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3996172&postcount=4224

Das Gewitter kam übrigens erst während der Einkehr  Vom Buchberg zurück wurden wir dann noch ein bisserl von unten nass. Hat mal wieder richtig Spass gemacht mit den Funzeln zu fahren  

Guuds nächtle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (24. August 2007)

Moin,

auch wieder da ... hier steht von (heute)gestern abend schon alles in Kurzform  Wenn ich meine Daten und Bilder habe wird's was im Blog zu lesen geben.



Kedi schrieb:


> ICH HABE ES ERSTEIGERT     ... auch ohne "kleine Progis"


Echt, habe das für ne Ausrede gehalten  

UND was ist es *Besonderes*, dass *DU *eine Ausfahrt auslässt  Raus mit der Sprache ...



*@Karsten13, Nature-One, [email protected]* Schön, dass sich ein paar Eisbären noch haben Blicken lassen  

Und *Karsten*, Dir natürlich auch noch alles Gute fürn Ötzi.

So und ein paar von Euch sehe ich ja morgen früh auf dem Renner schon wieder ...

GN8


----------



## Kedi (24. August 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> Ich werde um 18 Uhr zu einer Grundlagentour starten und Freitags nochmal bissle Krafttraining am langem Elend machen. (Kedi ?  ) Grüße
> Jens



Das mit dem Langen Elend muss ich leider auslassen  . Ich werde heute mit dem Renner nach Bad Vilbel fahren, um mein ersteigertes Teil  abzuholen   (die Jungs hier qualmen sich zu Tode aber, sie sind einfach cool).

Bis dann, ciao, *kedi*


----------



## Erdi01 (24. August 2007)

da macht's aber *eine* spannend  OK, dann erzähl es mir halt morgen auf dem Weg nach Heidelberg  

Oder haben wir morgen keine weibliche Unterstützung


----------



## Claudy (24. August 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> Das mit dem Langen Elend muss ich leider auslassen  . Ich werde heute mit dem Renner nach Bad Vilbel fahren, um mein ersteigertes Teil  abzuholen  (die Jungs hier qualmen sich zu Tode aber, ie sind einfach cool).
> 
> Bis dann, ciao, *kedi*


 
Moin Kedi  ,

.....hast du Zeit und Lust am Sonntag den Marathon in Langenselbold mitzufahren!?  (ich finde die Jungs auch klasse!)
Liebe Grüße Claudy
(Eisbär Erdi nicht schimpfen; bin im falschen Forum  )


----------



## KillerN (24. August 2007)

@Lupo Klasse gemachter Avatar, wobei die wahre Kunst darin liegt, den erlaubten und super kleinen Speicherplatz nicht zu überschreiten.


----------



## Andreas (24. August 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> @Lupo Klasse gemachter Avatar, wobei die wahre Kunst darin liegt, den erlaubten und super kleinen Speicherplatz nicht zu überschreiten.



Jetzt kommt die Wahrheit an's Licht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (24. August 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> @Lupo Klasse gemachter Avatar, wobei die wahre Kunst darin liegt, den erlaubten und super kleinen Speicherplatz nicht zu überschreiten.



ja habs auf 15 farben reduziert sonst wärs zu viel gewesen, fällt aber bei der grösse net wirklich auf.

werd jetzt immer mit 2 trikots an den start gehen, mer weiss ja nie wen mer unterwegs so trifft


----------



## Erdi01 (24. August 2007)

Claudy schrieb:


> (Eisbär Erdi nicht schimpfen; bin im falschen Forum  )[/SIZE][/SIZE]


schön, dass Du's merkst  

Nebenbei: Ich würd auch Dich morgen mit nach Heidelberg nehmen  

*@[email protected]* GEIL


----------



## Claudy (24. August 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ..... Nebenbei: Ich würd auch Dich morgen mit nach Heidelberg nehmen


 
Danke  ....aber morgen hab ich ein Date mit dem kleinen Blonden (meinem Sohn  ). Wäre sehr gerne mitgekommen! Euch ganz viel Spaß  und viel Sonnenschein.


----------



## troll (24. August 2007)

@ erdi 007


werde mich morgen bei euch ein stück drannhängen ...hab ein kaffee termin in amorbach  .....und ne zugallergie hab ich leider auch  




bis morgen 09:59:59


----------



## Erdi01 (24. August 2007)

*@Claudy,* Schade, habe ich aber vollstes Verständnis für  Schöne Grüße unbekannterweise. Dein angesprochener Mara am Sonntag hatte ich mir die Tage auch schon mal angeschaut, aber die Startzeiten sind ja mal wieder extrems übel  Da wälzt sich der *Eisbär* gerade nochmal auf die andere Seite 
Wünsch Dir/Euch viel Spaß  ... 

*@Troll,* gefällt mir. Mit Moppel, der ab Altheim zusteigt, sind wir immerhin streckenweise zu fünft 

Bis morsche ...


----------



## fohns (25. August 2007)

..... und endlich scheint das wetter mal richtig mitzuspielen.
bis später

fohns.


----------



## Kedi (25. August 2007)

Claudy schrieb:


> Moin Kedi  ,
> 
> .....hast du Zeit und Lust am Sonntag den Marathon in Langenselbold mitzufahren!?  (ich finde die Jungs auch klasse!)
> Liebe Grüße Claudy
> (Eisbär Erdi nicht schimpfen; bin im falschen Forum  )



*Hallo Claudy, *

gerne  ! Ich forsche schon mal nach Startzeit, -ort, Strecke (oh je ... und Höhenmeter ... ). 

 Grüße, kedi


----------



## Claudy (25. August 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> *Hallo Claudy, *
> 
> gerne  ! Ich forsche schon mal nach Startzeit, -ort, Strecke (oh je ... und Höhenmeter ... ).
> 
> Grüße, kedi



Du mußt nicht forschen - frag mich . Start ist um 6:30 in Langenselbold, es sind 202 km und circa 2200 hm. 

Die Herren im Nachbarforum pienzen gerade wegen der Startzeit und ob evtl. doch nur die 150er.  Wir fahren auf jeden Fall nur wann und was . Eine Entscheidung gibt es wohl erst am Nachmittag. Bis später!


----------



## RedRum05 (25. August 2007)

Tja ich kam heute leider null zum Fahren... und viel Geld hat mich der Tag auch gekostet. Trotzdem hab ich so ein  im Gesicht.

Mehr kommt später


----------



## KillerN (25. August 2007)

So bin schon in Gelnhausen und habe eben meine Startunterlagen abgeholt, wenn alles gut gehen sollte, müsste ich morgen ein gutes Ergebnis einfahren, ich schiele dabei auf die U23 Wertung ... 

Ok ich melde mich dann mit einem BLOG am Sonntag Abend zurück, bis dahin viel Spass auf den geplanten Touren.

Tschöö Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (25. August 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> und viel Geld hat mich der Tag auch gekostet. Trotzdem hab ich so ein  im Gesicht.
> 
> Mehr kommt später


Nächster mim Renner   

Falls es so ist, haste heute gleich mal was verpasst. ANGEKOMMEN - nette Begleitung, bestes Wetter, schöne Strecke (die Highlights auf den letzen 20 KM ) Und OK, zugegeben heute habe ich auch ne leichte Zugallergie gekriegt. Mehr dann im BLOG.

*@[email protected]* wie lief's noch bei Dir ...

*@[email protected]* Viel Erfolg, lass es krachen. Nur nicht die Knochen 

Und was mache ich morgen. Na jedenfalls nicht aufstehen kurz nach Mitternacht, das überlass ich Anderen  


Hmmm ...

*@Bad Offenbach, vllt auch [email protected]* was macht Ihr morgen so um die Mittagszeit. Könnt mir eine gemühtliche, lockere MTB-Rollrunde Hohe Strasse ---> Ronneburg oder Ähnliches vorstellen. Was haltet Ihr davon ...


----------



## BlackTrek (25. August 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Bad Offenbach, vllt auch [email protected]* was macht Ihr morgen so um die Mittagszeit. Könnt mir eine gemühtliche, lockere MTB-Rollrunde Hohe Strasse ---> Ronneburg oder Ähnliches vorstellen. Was haltet Ihr davon ...


Oooch, najaaaa, hmmm ...
Vielleicht?

Aber echt nur rollen, ja? Bin heute wieder zu weit und zu schnell gefahren, den Fehler mach ich morgen nicht nochmal.
Ulrich käm evtl auch mit. Max 60km. 

Was ist mit Bad Offenbach? Würde mich sehr freuen.


----------



## Erdi01 (26. August 2007)

Moin, 

ja fein, dann sind wir schon mal zu zweit(dritt), besser wäre natürlich zu fünft  

Bleibt noch Zeit und Treffpunkt  Mal schauen wann Bad Offenbach aufwacht 

Bis dahin gibt's ... *BLOG - News Teil 1*


----------



## fohns (26. August 2007)

Moin,

einfach klasse, die RR-tour OdenwaldX  
oder wie ich zukünftig sagen werde: die _wahre_ Tour der Leiden...

schön, dass Petrus endlich mitgespielt hat, klasse truppe und klasse guide, der sich prima um die leidenden gekümmert hat  

aber alle wehwehchen vergessen, es war ein super event!!

viele grüße
fohns


----------



## Google (26. August 2007)

Moin allerseits

da kann ich mich nur anschliessen  Danke an den Guide für die tolle Tour! Landschaftlich waren mal wieder klasse Passagen dabei, wo man richtig ins Träumen kam  

Aber jetz muß ich erst einmal im Blog lesen  Dein "Gipfeltreffenbericht" hab ich schon gelesen  

Google


----------



## BlackTrek (26. August 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ja fein, dann sind wir schon mal zu zweit(dritt), besser wäre natürlich zu fünft


Es darf sich aber natürlich auch jeder andere anschliessen. 

Ulrich und ich würden gerne um 13:00 hier in Hanau starten. Als Treffpunkt schlag ich mal den P+R Parkplatz Wilhelmsbad vor.


----------



## Erdi01 (26. August 2007)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Ulrich und ich würden gerne um 13:00 hier in Hanau starten. Als Treffpunkt schlag ich mal den P+R Parkplatz Wilhelmsbad vor.


Ja gut, dann starte ich um 12 in Dietzenbach. Sollte langen bis dahin.

Bad Offenbach ist immer noch nicht aufgewacht ...


----------



## Google (26. August 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Bad Offenbach ist immer noch nicht aufgewacht ...


Ich würde die Zwei einfach rausklingeln  Viel Erfolg  

Den Sonntagstourern viel Spass!


----------



## BlackTrek (26. August 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ja gut, dann starte ich um 12 in Dietzenbach. Sollte langen bis dahin.
> 
> Bad Offenbach ist immer noch nicht aufgewacht ...


Ich hab sie eben aufm Telefon erwischt. Sie kommen mit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (26. August 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Ich würde die Zwei einfach rausklingeln  Viel Erfolg


schon längst versucht  Aber die liegen im Tiefschlaff in Ihren Höhlen 

*EDIT sagt:* Gerade Ruckruf erhalten, sie sind dabei 

Dann muß ich mich auch mal langsam erheben ...


----------



## KillerN (26. August 2007)

Als ihr auf eure Tour gestartet seit, bin ich schon im Ziel gewesen 

Hammer Rennen, lief richtig klasse, das mit den Knochen lief bei mir alles gut. Gab aber schwerste Stürze wie ich gehört habe. 
Ich werde jetzt erstmal das Bike ausm Auto holen und mich dann an den BLOG machen. Dort erfahrt ihr alles wichtige 

Grüße
Jens

EDIT: *BLOG* ist soweit erstmal fertig, leidiglich paar Daten müssen nachgetragen werden, wenn die Listen online sind.


----------



## Erdi01 (26. August 2007)

*@[email protected]* WAS nur Platz 4, Du wolltest doch auf's Treppchen. Ich bin enttäuscht von Dir das muß besser werten. Da stehen weitere Trainigseinheiten am LangenElend an    

Ne ne, Spaß bei Seite. Glückwunsch zur tollen Platzierung. Haste die Eisbären wieder allen ins Hirn gebrannt  Was mich nur immer wieder wundert, das  so viele Hobbypiloten vollen Risiko gehen. Wozu nur  

Und wir oben Genannten hatten eine schöne Tour durch die Wetterau, geführt von Blacky. Ich hatte ja nicht vor dazu was in den Blog zuschreiben, aber es ist eigentlich die "inoffizielle" Fortsetzung unserer Genuss-Touren-Reihe geworden  Da rentiert es sich dann doch was zu blogen. Nur gut, dass morgen Montag ist und ich nicht fahren kann. Ich komme ja mim blogen gar nicht hinterher  

Danke Mädels und Jungs war schön endlich mal nur "fahren" zu können und nicht immer nur durch die Gegend bolzen zu müssen


----------



## Google (26. August 2007)

Ja, der KillerN wird seinem Namen gerecht  Der lässt ja immer mehr hinter sich! Weiter so!!

Grüße

Google


----------



## Kedi (26. August 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> Hammer Rennen, lief richtig klasse, das mit den Knochen lief bei mir alles gut.
> EDIT: *BLOG* ist soweit erstmal fertig, leidiglich paar Daten müssen nachgetragen werden, wenn die Listen online sind.




Hammer Bericht ! Ich bin den Blog "mitfahren"! Saugeil  ! 
 zu deinem Platz!!!

Grüße, kedi


----------



## BlackTrek (26. August 2007)

@KillerN:    Super Leistung! Chapeau!

@Karsten13: Habe ich die Ergebnisliste richtig gelesen? Du hast Dich 9:29h beim Ötzi gequält? Das ist für mich eine völlig unvorstellbare Geschichte...

@Kedi: Warum fährst Du nicht mal einen Bike Marathon mit? Du würdest einen Haufen Leute da gaaaaaanz alt aussehen lassen!

@Erdi + Bad OF: Hat viel Spass gemacht heute! Und das Capriccio liegt halt einfach immer auf dem Weg   Vllt nenne ich mein nächstes Bike danach 

EDIT: @Erdi: Die Antwort heisst Wilma.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KillerN (26. August 2007)

Danke erstmal an diejenigen die mir immer wieder gratulieren  

Habe mehrmals im Rennen an die lieben Sätze vom letzten mal gedacht und zusätzliche Motivation daraus geschöpft. Das Eisbärentrikot wurde heute ganz besonders oft von hinten betrachtet  

@karsten Habe dir doch gesagt das du den Ötzi unter 10 Stunden schaffen wirst, gratulation zu der doch wirklich überraschend guten Zeit


----------



## Erdi01 (26. August 2007)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> EDIT: @Erdi: Die Antwort heisst Wilma.


 Jetzt hatt sie's verraten  

Wenn ich mir so die Leistungen hier anschaue und an Teamwettbewerbe denke wie Balduinstein, oder wie das Kaff seit diesem Jahr heist, fallen mir *drei KillerK's* ein:

*K*edi, *K*arsten13, *K*illerN noch zwei, drei dazu in's *EisbärenTeam* und der Rest hatt nix mehr zu  lachen sondern zu  staunen !!!

weiter geht's ...

*BLOG - News (Teil 2)*

GN8 Eisbären, ich zieh weiter ins nächste Forum ...


----------



## troll (27. August 2007)

@odenw-x-truppe .....erstmal danke für´s mitnehmen .....war schön wie immer ....wenn nur die hügel nicht wären 

 .... hab gestern zwischen niederroden badesee und waldacker ein eisbär shirt gesehen ....man kann euch nicht entkommen   


hasta la vista 

t.


----------



## Erdi01 (27. August 2007)

troll schrieb:


> @odenw-x-truppe .....erstmal danke für´s mitnehmen .....war schön wie immer ....wenn nur die hügel nicht wären
> t.


Ha ha, als wenn Du mit den Hubbeln ein Problem hättest ...

immer wieder gern. Ich würd auch bei Dir mal ne Runde mitfahren, wenn Du hier was anbietest. Oder kannst Du in der Regel nur kurzfristig ?


----------



## Lupo (27. August 2007)

...ich biet hier mal ne mtb-tour an  wer mal wieder lust hat auf diggen reifen durch trailiges terrain zu fahren kann gern mitkommen.

hier gehts zum LMBeintrag


----------



## karsten13 (28. August 2007)

Moin,

Glückwunsch an Jens  
Was ist denn jetzt Dein nächstes Ziel?

Zum Ötzi schreibe ich vielleicht auch noch was auf, hier gibt's schonmal die Bilder.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Erdi01 (28. August 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Zum Ötzi schreibe ich vielleicht auch noch was auf, hier gibt's schonmal die Bilder.
> 
> Gruss,
> 
> Karsten.


und ich habe mich schon hier dazu ausgelassen  

*@Lupo*, mit der Mounty-Tour am SA überleg ich mir noch. Kommt für mich eh nur in Frage wenn's auch tourenfullymitmoderatenfederwegskompatieble Wege zum fahren gibt. Vllt kommt dann auch Fohns mit 

*Edith sagt:* noch was vergessen Lupo: Deine Trecker fahren auf der Hohen Straße rum  
*Und im Blog steht das Wort zum (letzen) Sonntag.*


----------



## fohns (28. August 2007)

ich seh schon, Erdi und ich verstehen uns  
aber samstag kann ich wahrscheinlich auch aus anderen gründen nicht.

@Killer:
super sache, Dein race.
glückwunsch.
ich werde mal ein glückwunschabo einrichten, so wie Du fährst  

viele grüße vom 
fohns


----------



## troll (28. August 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hier[/URL] gibt's schonmal die Bilder.
> 
> ...




sehr schöne bilder ...und tolles wetter ...und ne schnelle zeit...respekt !

gruss
t.


----------



## KillerN (28. August 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *K*edi, *K*arsten13, *K*illerN noch zwei, drei dazu in's *EisbärenTeam* und der Rest hatt nix mehr zu  lachen sondern zu  staunen !!!



+Erdi; +Red; +(?)

Bei einer schlagkräftigen Truppe wie dieser wäre ich sofort dabei  
Dann sollte selbst eine DIMB Auswahlmannschaft oder ähnlich gute Teams angreifbar sein 

@fohns


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 37613 (28. August 2007)

@Karsten: Super Sache mit der Ötzitour. Hatte ich gar nicht mitbekommen, dass du dort mitfährst. Glückwunsch für die gute Zeit! 

Ride on 
Thomas


----------



## KillerN (28. August 2007)

Habe eben nochmal die Ergebnisliste durchforstet (Biebergemünd) und mir fiel folgendes auf:

MTB Team Hanau - Jochen Schmitt - Darmstadt

Weiss jemand wer das ist ? Oder ist das einfach Zufall ?


----------



## RedRum05 (28. August 2007)

Morgen meld ich mich - bis dahin schweige ich


----------



## Deleted 37613 (28. August 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Morgen meld ich mich - bis dahin schweige ich



Du machsts aber auch spannend!


----------



## Google (28. August 2007)

Mensch karsten! Ich wär vom Rad gefallen  

@[email protected] Das ist JSchmitt vom Wölfethread. Er ist nach Darmstadt umgezogen und  schreibt leider nur noch selten, gemeinsam biken geht ganz schlecht. 

Bei einem "Goldeisbärenteam" oder so ähnlich wäre ich übrigens auch dabei. Ich empfehle mich mit meinen WP-Punkten der letzten Jahre   

Grüße

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (28. August 2007)

undichbeismirauchaufdiezaehneundmußbismorgenwartenbisichwassagendarfobwohlichwasweisssoeinscheissdaswarjetztkryptischundwürdemichschonmalinteressierenobeüberhauptjemendlesenkonntewasichhiergepostethabeichkannskaumentzifferngutenachtbismorgen


----------



## RedRum05 (29. August 2007)

Sie ist wunderschön, hat Traummaße und hört auf den Namen Scott CR1 Equipe  
Am Samstag gesehn, zum Überlegen beim MCD gewesen, dann gekauft und vor einer Stunde abgeholt  

Werd später noch versuchen Bilder von der Süßen zu machen! 
Hier gibts erstmal ein Foto ausm Netz.


----------



## Erdi01 (29. August 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Sie ist wunderschön, hat Traummaße und hört auf den Namen Scott CR1 Equipe
> Am Samstag gesehn, zum Überlegen beim MCD gewesen, dann gekauft und vor einer Stunde abgeholt
> 
> Werd später noch versuchen Bilder von der Süßen zu machen!
> Hier gibts erstmal ein Foto ausm Netz.


ENDLICH darf ich was sagen  

mir fällt aber nur *GEIL* zu der Lady ein  

Doch, eins fällt mir noch ein, Sorry Ihr zweibeinigen Lady's hier, aber gegen *die* Lady habe Ihr keine Chance


----------



## fohns (29. August 2007)

wow, cooler renner.
glückwunsch Red.
viel spaß und - logisch - stets unfallfreie fahrt!!

grüße vom 
fohns.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (29. August 2007)

*It's RushHour*

==========================================================

aus aktuellem Anlass gibt es morgen die erste und letzte *RENNER-RushHour*
für dieses Jahr. Und auf Grund der fortgeschrittenen Jahrezeit gibt's morgen 
ein Quicky um einigermaßen im Hellen wieder Dietzenbach zu erreichen.

Es wird einen Schnitt von 30 + X geben  

==========================================================

Man(n) bin ich heiß auf die Lady


----------



## Deleted 37613 (29. August 2007)

@RedRum: Schickes Maschinchen... muss ich mir jetzt auch einen holen?!  
Du bringst mich wieder zum Nachdenken. Hast du dein MTB wieder komplett aufgebaut oder steigst du jetzt um?


----------



## KillerN (29. August 2007)

Soo, da ich morgen Mountainbiken werden (wohl ein aussterbender Begriff in diesem Forum), stelle ich einen LMB für morgen 18:30 Uhr rein. Wenn jemand erst um 19 Uhr kann, bitte kurz melden. Habe vor richtung Binselberg oder Spessart zu fahren, bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher.

Den Eintrag gibts HIER.


----------



## karsten13 (29. August 2007)

was geht denn hier gerade ab?   

Muss ich mich morgen teilen?
Aber vielleicht erledigt das auch die Erkältung bis dahin  

Wenigstens wirken noch die Drogen von gestern, besser als LSD  

@Erdi01: Dein Rush-Hour-Link funzt net ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## karsten13 (29. August 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Sie ist wunderschön, hat Traummaße und hört auf den Namen Scott CR1 Equipe
> 
> Hier gibts erstmal ein Foto ausm Netz.



Glückwunsch!  

Hoffentlich hat die echte Lady auch Campa. Das Gelb gefällt mir, ist halt im Steuerkopfbereich nur leider empfindlich ...

War das jetzt ein Spontankauf?

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## RedRum05 (29. August 2007)

@Erdi.. Link funzt net, aber ich bin um 19 Uhr am Kreishaus. Schnitt kann ich noch nicht einschätzen 
Mal schaun, ob ich wenigstens den Tacho bis morgen Abend drann bekom. Durch den "Spontankauf" ist es halt noch nicht 100% fertig.

@Nature.. Du könntest dir auch einen holen, jo 
Mein MTB wird im Winter ein wenig umgebaut. Komplett umsteigen werd ich nicht!

@Killer... nicht sauer sein  


Freu mich auf morgen und die erste Ausfahrt  
Mal schaun, wen man so sieht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (29. August 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Wenigstens wirken noch die Drogen von gestern, besser als LSD
> 
> @Erdi01: Dein Rush-Hour-Link funzt net ...
> 
> ...


LSD   Ich nehm nur "Epo"  

Ne, wie war das: Ich lass nur Wasser und CD an mich  

Link funzt jetzt. Hatte mich im Monat vertan  

*@[email protected]* keine Panik, nur noch gute 6 Wochen, dann ist Renner für mich kein Thema mehr ...


----------



## Erdi01 (29. August 2007)

*Ahhhh - endlich geht's los ...*

... bin immer noch schwer am überlegen ob ich Sonntag auf der Eurobike aufschlage.

*@[email protected]* wie war das jetzt mit dem Flug dahin


----------



## BlackTrek (29. August 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ... bin immer noch schwer am überlegen ob ich Sonntag auf der Eurobike aufschlage.
> 
> *@[email protected]* wie war das jetzt mit dem Flug dahin



Hmmmmmm! Das könnte man echt überlegen.
Abflug wäre 8:45 und zurück gehts um 16:50 (LH390/395). Flugzeit eine knappe Stunde jeweils. Man gönnt sich ja bekanntlich sonst nichts...


----------



## Erdi01 (30. August 2007)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Hmmmmmm! Das könnte man echt überlegen.


Ok, dann schlafen wir mal drüber ...

GN8


----------



## Lupo (30. August 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> ...Mountainbiken... (wohl ein aussterbender Begriff in diesem Forum), ...



   
und jetzt fängt der kleene aus orwisch auch noch damit an


----------



## Deleted 37613 (30. August 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> @Nature.. Du könntest dir auch einen holen, jo
> Mein MTB wird im Winter ein wenig umgebaut. Komplett umsteigen werd ich nicht!



Ok ich werde die Kasse checken und mich nochmal umsehen. BMC und Giant ist schon sehr schick vom Design...


----------



## KillerN (30. August 2007)

Wie siehts aus, fährt jemand beim Erdi heute mit ? Im LMB ist kein Eintrag verzeichnet. Ansonsten kannste doch aufs Rush umsatteln und mit mir fahren, bevor du alleine durch die Gegend fährst.  

@Samstag-Taunus-Tour Bin ich der einzigste Eisbär, der den Lupo begleiten wird ?  

@Blacktrek Als LH Mitarbeiter ist doch ein Inlandsflug gar nicht so teuer oder ? 

@Nature-One Dachte du stehst nicht so aus Ei*r abklemmen


----------



## Erdi01 (30. August 2007)

*@[email protected]* Guggst Du ...



RedRum05 schrieb:


> @Erdi.. Link funzt net, aber ich bin um 19 Uhr am Kreishaus. Schnitt kann ich noch nicht einschätzen
> 
> Freu mich auf morgen und die erste Ausfahrt
> Mal schaun, wen man so sieht!



*@[email protected]* kann's gar nicht fassen, dass wir Zwei am Sonntag auf der Eurobike aufschlagen ... hoffentlich nicht wörtlich


----------



## Erdi01 (30. August 2007)

Nature-one schrieb:


> Ok ich werde die Kasse checken und mich nochmal umsehen. BMC und Giant ist schon sehr schick vom Design...


Na dann mach das mal. Und lass Dir nicht zuviel Zeit ... noch geht was  



Lupo schrieb:


> und jetzt fängt der kleene aus orwisch auch noch damit an



Und an alle Zweifler, probiert's erstmal aus, dann gibt's auch das Aha-Erlebnis.
Ich begebe mich jetzt erstmal auf die Schmalspur ...


----------



## puls190 (30. August 2007)

Ich hoffe auf Cannondale Bilder von der Eurobike  

Erdi ich zähl auf dich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (30. August 2007)

Und *@Red*, wie hatt Dir der Quicky (Schnitt 34,8) mit unseren Lady's gefallen ...

also ich muß schon sagen, meine ist ja ganz nett anzuschauen, aber gegen Deine mit Ihrem sichtcarbon geschwängerten Fahrwerk nur noch zweite Wahl  Da müßt sich meine schon in's SuperSix  Gewand werfen um da mitzuhalten  

Und die ganzen rassigen Schönheiten alla Pina's, Orbea's, Kuib's und wie sie alle heißen müssen sich auch mal gaaanz hinten anstellen 

Bittere Wahrheit 

*@Puls190*, was`n das fürn ne Aussage   Klar, aber die Bilder zeig ich Dir nur persönlich, mußt Dich also mal Blicken lassen


----------



## RedRum05 (30. August 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Und *@Red*, wie hatt Dir der Quicky (Schnitt 34,8) mit unseren Lady's gefallen ...
> 
> also ich muß schon sagen, meine ist ja ganz nett anzuschauen, aber gegen Deine mit Ihrem sichtcarbon geschwängerten Fahrwerk nur noch zweite Wahl  Da müßt sich meine schon in's SuperSix  Gewand werfen um da mitzuhalten



Ob es mir gefallen hat... das sollte man am bild schon erkennen ->  
War ne schöne Ausfahrt und für die erste Runde hat es doch ganz gut geklappt. Viel muss man wohl am CR1 nicht mehr verändern  

Alle die was gegen Renner haben - erst fahren, dann urteilen  

@Lupo.. ich finds schon mal richtig gut, dass du "orwisch" kennst 
Am Samstag muss ich leider arbeiten und kann deshalb nicht mit im Taunus fahren!


----------



## Kedi (30. August 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Und *@Red*, wie hatt Dir der Quicky (Schnitt 34,8) mit unseren Lady's gefallen ...



Boy, 34,8 km/h und flach  ? 



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Und die ganzen rassigen Schönheiten alla Pina's, Orbea's, Kuib's und wie sie alle heißen müssen sich auch mal gaaanz hinten anstellen
> 
> Bittere Wahrheit



Ne, ganz vorne  . Süße Wirklichkeit  .


----------



## Lupo (30. August 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> ...
> @Lupo.. ich finds schon mal richtig gut, dass du "orwisch" kennst
> Am Samstag muss ich leider arbeiten und kann deshalb nicht mit im Taunus fahren!


ich hab nix gegen renner, ist halt nur net mein ding au der str. rumzuheitzen ohne schotter matsch und wurzeln...wo bleibt der kick 

schad dassde a*******n musst die strecke würde dir gefallen. ich hoff nur dasses wetter hält sonst muss ich die strecke ändern oder es gibt ne rutschpartie


----------



## RedRum05 (30. August 2007)

Tja hätte ich mal in der Schule aufgepasst, bräuchte ich auch Samstags nichts arbeiten... oder wie war das 

Taunus war ich ewig nicht mehr. Wird eigentlich mal wirklich wieder Zeit, aber leider nicht am Samstag


----------



## karsten13 (30. August 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Taunus war ich ewig nicht mehr. Wird eigentlich mal wirklich wieder Zeit, aber leider nicht am Samstag



bei mir sieht's auch nicht gut aus, habe mir 'ne Grippe oder sowas gefangen, ob das bis Samstag wieder weg ist ...   

Wäre heute auch gerne mit Killer gefahren oder alternativ Reds RR begutachtet, ging aber net  

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## KillerN (31. August 2007)

@karsten Als ich gestern das lange Elend hoch bin gings mir auch net so gut, das hat man dann auch an der Zeit oben gesehen   Und am Rückweg wurds ziemlich kühl, 14 Grad im kurzen war dann wohl doch etwas zu gutgläubig  

@erdi jetzt musst du aber aufrüsten


----------



## Erdi01 (31. August 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> Ne, ganz vorne  . Süße Wirklichkeit  .


Von wem redet sie  Ich rede von Lady's, aber das bist Du ja nicht. Die halten sich nämlich vornehm zurück und fahren nicht kleine Jungs platt. Aber ich will mal nicht zu hart sein: OK, Du bist die süßeste, kleinste, schnellste Rennfahrerin  


KillerN schrieb:


> @erdi jetzt musst du aber aufrüsten


Genau, noch ein Grund mehr für Eurobike 

*@[email protected]* ich geh morgen Möbelshoppen, sonst lieg ich bald auf'm Boden ...


----------



## gruen (31. August 2007)

Also, wenn sich hier alles um Renner dreht:
Sonntag 2.9. ist RTF in Biblis.
Ist über Langen und Hähnlein gut mit dem Zug/Rad zu erreichen.
Das Ding nennt sich "Rund um den Melibocus" und hat 155km und gut 1800hm.
Also nicht mehr wirklich flach.  

Siehe auch im Nachbarforum
http://forum.tour-magazin.de/showthread.php?t=73016&page=146


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (31. August 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Tja hätte ich mal in der Schule aufgepasst, bräuchte ich auch Samstags nichts arbeiten... oder wie war das ....



och das ist nicht gesagt....es gibt menschen die haben nie in der schule aufgepasst bzw warn garnet da, arbeiten überhaupt net aber kriegen trotzdem geld aus einem programm, dass nach einem wirtschaftsverbrecher benannt wurde


----------



## KillerN (31. August 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> OK, Du bist die süßeste, kleinste, schnellste Rennfahrerin



Hier liegt was in der Luft    



Erdi01 schrieb:


> sonst lieg ich bald auf'm Boden ...



Ein Sattel reicht doch


----------



## Erdi01 (31. August 2007)

gruen schrieb:


> Also, wenn sich hier alles um Renner dreht:
> Sonntag 2.9. ist RTF in Biblis.
> Siehe auch im Nachbarforum
> http://forum.tour-magazin.de/showthread.php?t=73016&page=146


Och, das ist schade, von der RTF schwärmst Du mir schon seit 2 Jahren vor. Muß ich wieder bis nächstes Jahr warten, habe am Sonntag schon ein Date. 

Diesbezüglich muß ich auch nochmal das Telefon bemühen.

*@[email protected]* wenn Du alle Foren kennst, kannst Du auch mit meiner obigen Aussage was anfangen - gelle *Kedi*  

Mal sehen ob ich morgen noch Zeit finde um auf's Rad zu steigen. Sonst wird das WE wohl eine NULL Nummer für mich.


----------



## karsten13 (31. August 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@[email protected]* wenn Du alle Foren kennst, kannst Du auch mit meiner obigen Aussage was anfangen - gelle *Kedi*



geht's hier überhaupt noch um Radforen?   



Lupo schrieb:


> ich hab nix gegen renner, ist halt nur net mein ding au der str. rumzuheitzen ohne schotter matsch und wurzeln...wo bleibt der kick



Hier gibt's z. Bsp. den Kick für Renner ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Erdi01 (31. August 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Hier gibt's z. Bsp. den Kick für Renner ...
> 
> Gruss,
> 
> Karsten.


schon längt gelesen und schon zu ausgelassen, ich sach's doch "wenn Du alle Foren kennst" 

Wenn ich das lese und vorallem die Bilder sehe juckt's ja schon sich sowas mal anzutun    Zumal nächstes Jahr AlpenX für mich passe ist ...


----------



## RedRum05 (31. August 2007)

@Erdi... wenn ich das richtig gesehn habe ist der RTF in Götzenhaim 23.09. Gibts bei denen Voranmeldung, oder geht das ausschließlich am Renntag? Hab mir den Termin auf jeden Fall schon im Kalender eingetragen 

Hoffentlich wird das Wetter einigermaßen, dass man auch mal Ausfahrten machen kann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torpedo64 (1. September 2007)

gruen schrieb:


> Also, wenn sich hier alles um Renner dreht:
> Sonntag 2.9. ist RTF in Biblis.
> Ist über Langen und Hähnlein gut mit dem Zug/Rad zu erreichen.
> Das Ding nennt sich "Rund um den Melibocus" und hat 155km und gut 1800hm.
> ...


 
Fahre ich am Sonntag auch. Angeblich soll die Tour sehr schwer sein


----------



## Erdi01 (1. September 2007)

ich muß gestehen *Canyon* wird für mich langsam interessant  

Das Lux ist das erste und einzige Canyon, dass mich anspricht und ich mir sogar vorstellen könnte zu fahren  

Aber immer wieder lustig wie Cannondale kopiert wird. Muß ich mir nur den neuen F10 Renner anschauen und schon sehe ich da SuperSix und SystemSix  

Das neue F10 gefällt mir aber auch und dürfte deutlich günstiger sein wie das Original


----------



## Google (1. September 2007)

Moin, moin

MISTWETTER  

@Lupo, [email protected] Ich muß die Taunustour leider aus 2 Gründen absagen:

 Schaut mal raus, bei dem Mistwetter hab ich kein Bock  
 Leider bin ich zu doof die abgefahrenen Bremsbeläge vom Fusion zu wechseln  

Soll ganz leicht sein bei der Hayes, hat man mir gesagt  Raus gingen die Beläge auch ganz leicht, rein eigentlich auch. Aber selbst wenn die Kolben komplett zurückgedrückt zu sein scheinen, schleift die Scheibe stark. Ausserdem schein zu viel Flüssigkeit im System zu sein weil die Bremshebel schon am Anschlag Druck haben. Sind die Ersatzbeläge von Koolstop vielleicht dicker als die Originale  Bremsflüssigkeit ablassen tu ich jedenfalls jetzt nicht  Ich hab hier einfach zu wenig Licht Raum und Werkzeug. Da muß ich wohl warten bis Günter übernächste Woche wieder da ist  

Ich hab zwar die alten Beläge wieder rein, aber jetzt rattert die Scheibe, das Zeichen das die Beläge verschlissen sind ? 

Ich werde versuchen gegen Mittag mit dem Hardtail ne relativ schlammfreie Rund zu drehen. Falls jemand Interesse hat, kann er sich ja nochmal übers Forum oder per Handy melden.

Grüße

Google


----------



## Lupo (1. September 2007)

1. hier wirds grad wieder trocken

2. die coolstop sind wirklich etwas dicker, da musste erstmal mit schleifpapier ran

wie siehts mit dem rest aus?
wenn nix mehr weiter an regen runterkommt sollte das kein problem sein zu fahren


----------



## BlackTrek (1. September 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Schaut mal raus, bei dem Mistwetter hab ich kein Bock


Geht mir auch so...


----------



## Google (1. September 2007)

Lupo schrieb:


> 2. die coolstop sind wirklich etwas dicker, da musste erstmal mit schleifpapier ran


Das hätte der Günni ja mal sagen können...Ich hab hier kein gescheites Schleifpapier. Der Verkäufer der Beläge soll mir mal zeigen wie einfach das wechseln ist  

Taunus mit dem Fusion find ich affengeil, Taunus mit dem Hardtail geht zwar auch, macht mir aber keinen Spass. Sorry  

Ich wünsch Euch ne relativ schlammfreie Tour und ne gesellige Einkehr!

Grüße

Google


----------



## Mtb Ede (1. September 2007)

Sorry Lupo aber es ist mir zu nass heute. Ich höffe sehr das Du die Tour nochmal anbietest.

Gruß Patrick


----------



## KillerN (1. September 2007)

Lupo schrieb:


> 2. die coolstop sind wirklich etwas dicker, da musste erstmal mit schleifpapier ran



Die gleiche Erfahrung habe ich auch mit den CoolStop für meine Avid gemacht, ich bin aber nicht mit schleifpapier ran, sondern habe einfach nur einen einzelnen Belag gewechselt (und den besseren der alten dringelassen) und dann den Zweiten nachgelegt als der neue schon etwas runter war. Der Bremssattel muss dann natürlich neu eingestellt werden

@Tanus Bin nicht ganz so Fit und möchte nicht das Risiko eingehen mich richtig zu erkälten 

@Eurobike Das Canoyn Lux sieht schon Hammer aus, aber der Preis wird sicher genauso ausfallen.


----------



## Erdi01 (1. September 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> @Eurobike Das Canoyn Lux sieht schon Hammer aus, aber der Preis wird sicher genauso ausfallen.



*und doch ist es nur ein Abklatsch von diesem hier:* 






ich 

 schon die ganze Zeit nach, wie ich das Teilchen morgen möglichst unbemerkt vom Stand entfernen kann !?!?
Und wie ich klarmachen kann, dass das Handgebäck ist 

Ne im Ernst, dass ist genau der Rahmen, den ich haben will. Mit cannondaleeigener SI Kurbel und in dem blau, dass passt so schön zu meinen blauen Alunippeln. Mehr will ich doch gar nicht  ...  *sapper, sapper*

Wie ich das Bernd klar mache, weis ich auch noch nicht ... weiter grübeln ...


----------



## Erdi01 (1. September 2007)

*@[email protected]* wenn Dir langweilig ist und zur Einstimmung auf morgen  

Unter dem jeweiligen Bild auf "Den ganzen Bericht lesen ..." klicken und schon  oder  oder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giant XTC (1. September 2007)

Tja Leute,

die heutige Tour mit Lupo war echt der Hammer!

Anfangs zwar noch etas feucht kam dann sogar die Sonne raus und wir sind die besten Trails gefahren.

Selber Schuld wer da lieber zuhause bleibt

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## Erdi01 (1. September 2007)

seit einer halben Stunde online ...

*ENDLICH !!!*


----------



## Lupo (1. September 2007)

Giant XTC schrieb:


> ...
> Selber Schuld wer da lieber zuhause bleibt
> 
> Gruß
> ...



kann ich nur bestätigen, hat echt spass gemacht mit dir und uli zu fahren. wenn auch die weisse mauer mehr gerutscht als gerockt wurde und das reichenbachtal wegen aquaplaning nicht mit der üblichen geschwindigkeit gefahren werden konnte befanden sich die anderen trails in einem erstaunlich gutem zustand.
die pannen hielten sich mit einem verbogenen schaltauge, schaltung einstellen und durchschlag auch noch im ertragbaren bereich. 
wenn mir noch jemand die tourdaten geben kann wärs nett. mein cyclo ist in der waschmaschine karusell gefahren und die daten sind gelöscht...aber er lebt noch


----------



## karsten13 (1. September 2007)

Giant XTC schrieb:


> die heutige Tour mit Lupo war echt der Hammer!



reitet nur drauf rum, wäre so gern mitgefahren. Stattdessen sitze ich hier mit 'ner dicken Erkältung  . Immerhin ist jetzt wenigstens 1 Rad wieder einigermassen sauber ...

@KillerN: Da lese ich die News auf der Eisbären-Seite und falle fast tot um  . Dir ist aber schon klar, dass das eine *Rennrad*-Veranstaltung war  

Gruss,

Karsten.

P.S.: Habe ich eigentlich schonmal erwähnt, dass ich dieses Scalpel potthässlich finde?


----------



## Erdi01 (1. September 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> P.S.: Habe ich eigentlich schonmal erwähnt, dass ich dieses Scalpel potthässlich finde?


  Jooo, renn bevor Du ... *feel it*


----------



## Kedi (2. September 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> P.S.: Habe ich eigentlich schonmal erwähnt, dass ich dieses Scalpel potthässlich finde?



"Potthässlich" reicht nicht ... mir fehlen die Worte  .

Und aus einem anderen Forum, Erdi01: 



Erdi01 schrieb:


> soll ich auch nochmal nachtreten
> 
> oje, dafür :blabla:  werd ich irgendwann wieder bestraft



Hier musste ich mal nachtreten  . 

Grüße, kedi


----------



## Erdi01 (2. September 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> Hier musste ich mal nachtreten  .
> 
> Grüße, kedi


Jooo, *Dich* habe ich heute auch mal wieder ganz besonders lieb ... *feel it* 



Aaaaaber ...

 
 
  

... tretet Ihr nur, mich kann heute eh nix mehr schocken  

Nadem die heute die A3 gesperrt haben und das Chaos herreingebrochen ist und wir statt im Flieger wieder zu Hause sitzen  

*@[email protected]* hoffe Du bist auch wieder gut zu Hause angekommen  

So ein Schai§§ aber auch. Von mir aus können die wochenlang die Autobahn sperren, aber NEIN, heute muß das sein  

Jetzt muß ich statt Räder schauen, halt Räder fahrn. Hatt das heute noch Jemand vor


----------



## Kedi (2. September 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Nadem die heute die A3 gesperrt haben und das Chaos herreingebrochen ist und wir statt im Flieger wieder zu Hause sitzen



So hart sollten mein Schläge ja nicht sein . Tut mir leid für euch beide. Wirklich sch...ße . 
Aber Berichte über die Eurobike kommen bestimmt und es gibt ja dann noch das nächste Jahr ....  .

Ciao, kedi


----------



## KillerN (2. September 2007)

@Erdi so um 14 Uhr ?

Die Eisbären Gallery wird zur Zeit geupdatet, da dies größerer Aufwand ist werden heute keine Bilder geguckt werden können 
In letzter Zeit gab es ständig BOTS die im Kommentaremenü Beiträge mit Sexanzeigen erstellt haben, daher wurde das update jetzt wirklich mal nötig. Ich hoffe auch auf einige neue Funktionen wie z.b. "neuste Bilder anzeigen".
Ich hoffe es geht nix verloren, sonst werde ich vom Erdi wohl verdroschen. (Habe aber nen Backup der Datenbank und der Bilder gemacht)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (2. September 2007)

Om Mann ! So ein Pech. Das tut mir echt leid für Euch  Vielleicht klappts ja nächstes Jahr.

Und wegen der gestrigen Taunustourabsage. Was kann ich denn dafür wenn die Beläge fürs Fusion nicht passen . Habe gestern Frank Nr. 2 aus Steinheim getroffen. Er hat mir angeboten mal seine große Heimwerkstatt zu besichtigen. Bei der Gelegenheit nehm ich das Fusion mit  Also kommendes WE bin ich wieder für jeden Tourencharakter ausgerüstet  

@[email protected] Heute ist ne Familientour zur Käsemühle geplant. Kannst ja vorbei kommen  

Grüße

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (2. September 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> Aber Berichte über die Eurobike kommen bestimmt
> Ciao, kedi


sind schon längst da. Habe ja schon einiges verlinkt und brauchst nur auf IBC Startseite zu gehen, da gibt's ein Film nach dem Anderen. Ich schau sie mir gerade alle an ...

fährst Du heute kein Rad  

Der Rest auch nicht 

*Edit:*


KillerN schrieb:


> @Erdi so um 14 Uhr ?



Ja 14 Uhr Kreishaus und dann wohin


----------



## KillerN (2. September 2007)

Im Forum herrscht ja gerade Hochbetrieb 

Wohin wir fahren könnten ist eine wirklich gute Frage, wir könnten den Flughafen umrunden, ok das warn schlechter Scherz   
Lass mal kurz abwarten wer sich noch für eine (MTB)-Tour interessiert


----------



## Erdi01 (2. September 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> wir könnten den Flughafen umrunden, ok das warn schlechter Scherz


ich sach nur ... *feel it* ...  

Ok, warten wir noch ein wenig ... bin bis auf weiteres eh online ... habe noch genug Filmchen hier zu guggen ...


----------



## Erdi01 (2. September 2007)

was macht "Bett Offenbach" heute - wach seit Ihr ja


----------



## Lupo (2. September 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Nadem die heute die A3 gesperrt haben ....



das stand wohl net in der cd homepage, aber die letzte woche öfters in der zeitung und im rundfunk.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (2. September 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> was macht "Bett Offenbach" heute - wach seit Ihr ja



werd noch mein rädchen vom dreck gestern befreien und dann mal nach seligenstadt biken, paar alte trecker etc knipsen


----------



## Erdi01 (2. September 2007)

Lupo schrieb:


> werd noch mein rädchen vom dreck gestern befreien und dann mal nach seligenstadt biken, paar alte trecker etc knipsen


dann kommt doch erstmal 14 Uhr am Kreishaus vorbei. Dann haben wir schon mal ne grobe Richtung ... mit ist eh schnurz was, wohin, etc im fahre ... was meint Ihr 

*EDIT sagt:* von der Dreckssperrung hatt keiner von uns was im Vorfeld mitbekommen.


----------



## Lupo (2. September 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> dann kommt doch erstmal 14 Uhr am Kreishaus vorbei. ...



wärn umweg für uns, wir fahrn besser direkt nach s-stadt...

@jens: freut mich dasses dir wieder besser geht


----------



## Erdi01 (2. September 2007)

Lupo schrieb:


> wärn umweg für uns, wir fahrn besser direkt nach s-stadt...


Der Weg ist das Ziel ... Viel Spaß, vllt fährt man sich irgendwo übern Weg


----------



## KillerN (2. September 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> @Tanus Bin nicht ganz so Fit und möchte nicht das Risiko eingehen mich richtig zu erkälten



Das ich krank war hatte ich ja gar nicht geschrieben, aber für eine bergige Tour bei evtl. Regen und kühlen Temperaturen war ich nicht fit genug. 

@Erdi Bin dann um 14 Uhr am Kreishaus und überlege bis dato noch mögliche Ziele/Touren. Aber wirklich viele Höhenmeter möchte ich auch heute nicht fahren ...

EDIT: Gallery ist jetzt up to date mit erhoffter, neuer Funktion


----------



## Erdi01 (2. September 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> Aber wirklich viele Höhenmeter möchte ich auch heute nicht fahren ...


NEEIN, ich dachte so an 4 x Langes Elend oder so, eher so, das wäre mir zu langweilig. Ich fahre nämlich immer ...

1 x Langes Elend
1 x Rückersbacher
1 x Hohl von Hörstein
1 x Hohl von Hohl

und wenn mir dann immer noch nach fahren ist folgt noch ...

Dax- Breuns- und Johannesberg

anschließend tun mir dann auch mal die Beine weh  

Upps, jetzt habe ich meine Traingsstrecke verraten  

Bis gleich ... ich haue jetzt die Kiste platt sonst sitze ich hier noch Stunden davor ...


----------



## KillerN (2. September 2007)

Erdi ??? Ist alles ok ???  Was war denn im Mittagessen drin ?  

Bis gleich


----------



## Erdi01 (2. September 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> Erdi ??? Ist alles ok ???  Was war denn im Mittagessen drin ?
> 
> Bis gleich


Nix  Kein Mittagessen ...

Ne, das oben Geschriebene meine ich erst und können wir gern mal gemeinsam abspuhlen. Das tut aber weh, fragt sich nur wem. 

Wenn da gewisse Männlein und/oder ein Weiblein dabei sind dann tut es mir weh


----------



## Erdi01 (2. September 2007)

Lupo schrieb:


> werd noch mein rädchen vom dreck gestern befreien und dann mal nach seligenstadt biken, paar alte trecker etc knipsen


wir sind auf'm Rückweg durch S-Stadt, was war'n da heute in den Feldern los. Wir sind vor lauter Getummel da kaum rausgekommen


----------



## Lupo (2. September 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ...was war'n da heute in den Feldern los. ...



war ne landwirtschaftsausstellung mit allem was dazugehört. tiere, historische geräte, vorführungen,  
hab da meine kamera gassi geführt und weil ich alles im rucksack dabei hatte war mir der direkte weg der liebste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (3. September 2007)

Hallo Eisbären,

ich wollte mich aus dem Urlaub zurück melden. Das Wetter war sehr gemischt von 36 Grad bis zum Unwetter hatten wir alles. Sonne gab es täglich und der Gardasee ist einfach top. Neben Biken kann man auch viele andere Dinge unternehmen. Wir wohnten in einem Bergdorf in Tignale mit Blick auf den See und auf den Monte Baldo in 600 m Höhe. 

Es gab hier ja mal wieder eine Menge zu lesen. 

@RedRum: Willkommen im Asphalt-Club. So wie Dir ging es mir letztes Jahr auch.

@Killer & Karsten13: Glückwunsch zu den guten Ergbnissen.


----------



## Erdi01 (3. September 2007)

Andreas schrieb:


> Das Wetter war sehr gemischt von 36 Grad bis zum Unwetter hatten wir alles.


Erinnerst Du Dich noch an meine Worte? Ich weis warum ich die letzte Augustwoche in den Alpen NICHT mag. Ich habe um die Zeit dort noch NIE gutes Wetter gehabt  

Aber sonst ist Gardasee einfach TOP


----------



## Ippie (3. September 2007)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

@Erdi, [email protected] So ein Pech muss echt nicht sein. Ich wäre wahrscheinlich ausgetickt, wenn ich so früh aufgestanden wäre und wegen einer Sperrung der Tag versaut wird. Aber nächtes Jahr wirds besser. Da sperren sie die Startbahn.

Ein paar Videos habe ich mir ebenfalls reingezogen. Canyon hat schon ein schönes Fully  Das wäre nach meinem Geschmack. Aber der Preis wird auch kräftig sein.  Der Renner ist nicht so der Renner Das Unterrohr ist immer noch so rund.
Zu Cannondale fehlen mir die Worte. Es gibt kein Produkt, dass mich optisch reizt. Naja, das Hooligan vielleicht. 
Innovativ, ultraleicht, aber potthäßlich (Sorry Erdi). Das Highlight ist ja die Righty  Da hat sich jemand mal was neues einfallen lassen. Wohl mit der Lefty vorm Spiegel gestanden. Das wird für mich in nächster Zeit keine favorisierte Marke werden. 

Gruß


----------



## Andreas (3. September 2007)

Schlecht war das Wetter ja nicht. Nur ziemlich heiss und deswegen gab's ein paar Gewitter.


----------



## arkonis (3. September 2007)

Lupo schrieb:


> war ne landwirtschaftsausstellung mit allem was dazugehört. tiere, historische geräte, vorführungen,
> hab da meine kamera gassi geführt und weil ich alles im rucksack dabei hatte war mir der direkte weg der liebste


 
Grüße an dieser Stelle, ich war auch dort, war mir nicht sicher ob ich euch dort gesehen hatte  stand etwas weiter bei der Preisverleihung der Reiter.


----------



## Erdi01 (3. September 2007)

*@Ippie, [email protected]* wer noch was negatives zu CD sagen will, soll das JETZT tun, dann brauch ich nur noch einmal die Keule aus dem Sack holen 

Über Geschmack lässt sich ja bekanntlich nicht streiten.

Mit der "Studie" am CD-Stand sieht man wo die Reise in den nächsten Jahren hingeht. Wir unterhalten uns in - sagen wir mal 5 Jahren - nochmal. 

Vieles was heute Standart und ein "MUSS" ist. Z.B. Luftderung, Lockout, Remote, Hollotech I+II ist für CD ein alter Hut und haben die schon vor 10 Jahren für sich entwickelt und auf den Markt gebracht. Da hatt sich der Große Rest noch mit Elastomeren, 4-Kant-Tretlagern und so einem Zeugs rumgeärgert !!!


----------



## Lupo (3. September 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> Grüße an dieser Stelle, ich war auch dort, war mir nicht sicher ob ich euch dort gesehen hatte  stand etwas weiter bei der Preisverleihung der Reiter.


schade, hättest ja mal was sagen können. ich hab mich mehr für die dieselrösser interessiert....


----------



## troll (3. September 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Dax- Breuns- und Johannesberg
> 
> ..




molken-berg vergessen   

salü
t.


----------



## Erdi01 (3. September 2007)

Hallo Ihr Cannondale-Liebhaber  

hier gibt's das komplette *2008er Programm* zu bewundern  

Überlegt Euch gut was Ihr sagt, ich habe die Keule schon neben mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Claudy (3. September 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr Cannondale-Liebhaber



Ey Erdi, wenn alle den gleichen Geschmack hätten, dann wäre die Welt doch ganz langweilig . Also; locker bleiben .

Liebe Grüße Anke
(im Moment schwer im MTB KaufRausch)


----------



## Erdi01 (4. September 2007)

Andreas schrieb:


> Schlecht war das Wetter ja nicht. Nur ziemlich heiss und deswegen gab's ein paar Gewitter.


Dann seit froh, im Wetterbericht klang das für den Alpenraum letzte Woche anders. Da war von Sintflut die Rede  

Mir sind hier echte Bilder, ja sowas gibt's auch noch, in die Hände gefallen von meinen Alpenbesuchen von 95, 97 und 98. WAS, so lange ist das her, dass ich mit dem Radln den Alpen war  

Jedenfalls habe ich damals keine Bäche durchquert, sondern bin in Bächen gefahren. So naß bin ich bis Dato beim fahren nie mehr geworden ...

Wie geil, hier ist ein Bild von 1995 mein F700, das ich heute noch habe, im Urzustand: Mit Fatty DD50, Der Ur-Margura RaceLine, einem Brooks Ledersattel und dem Original Coda-LRS. Das Radl muß bleischwer gewesen sein  - Upps - ich aber auch, wenn ich das Bild so sehe  

Ich muß mal einen Scanner bemühen ...


----------



## Erdi01 (4. September 2007)

Claudy schrieb:


> Ey Erdi, wenn alle den gleichen Geschmack hätten, dann wäre die Welt doch ganz langweilig . Also; locker bleiben .


Ey Anke, isch bin immer ganz locker  Mir doch schnully womit Ihr Euch unglücklich macht  



> (im Moment schwer im MTB KaufRausch)


erzähl mehr ... Du bist im richtigen Forum ...  

GN8


----------



## Kedi (4. September 2007)

troll schrieb:


> molken-berg vergessen
> 
> salü
> t.



Ist das auch da hinten  ? 
Muss nochmal auf der Karte schauen, wo das genau ist  .

Ciao, kedi


----------



## Kedi (4. September 2007)

Claudy schrieb:


> Ey Erdi, wenn alle den gleichen Geschmack hätten, dann wäre die Welt doch ganz langweilig . Also; locker bleiben .
> 
> Liebe Grüße Anke
> (im Moment schwer im MTB KaufRausch)



Ach, ist das schön; jeder darf fahren, was er will  . Ich würde :kotz: , wenn neben mir zwanzigtausendmillionentrillionenbillionenfünfzigtausendeins den gleichen Renner/MTB fahren würden wie ich. Kotz  !

*Claudy,* bist du fündig geworden? Etwa in Carbon?

Schönen Tag noch allerseits  , kedi


----------



## troll (4. September 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> Ist das auch da hinten  ?
> Muss nochmal auf der Karte schauen, wo das genau ist  .
> 
> Ciao, kedi



hohl ...gunzenbach...ist ne schöne kurze rampe ...weiter gehts dann auf gut geteerten feldwegen...hemsbach

salü
t.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Claudy (4. September 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> *Claudy,* bist du fündig geworden? Etwa in Carbon?


 
....KopfWirrWarr. Ich *WILL* und *MUSS* ein neues haben aber welches   . Fahre nachher nach Koblenz und gucke mir eins an; klare Anweisung von der Chefin: Nix kaufen; nochmal drüber schlafen!


----------



## Andreas (4. September 2007)

Claudy schrieb:


> ....KopfWirrWarr. Ich *WILL* und *MUSS* ein neues haben aber welches   . Fahre nachher nach Koblenz und gucke mir eins an; klare Anweisung von der Chefin: Nix kaufen; nochmal drüber schlafen!



Nach Koblenz aha .... zu Canyon?


----------



## Claudy (4. September 2007)

Andreas schrieb:


> Nach Koblenz aha .... zu Canyon?


 
Ja.....gucke mir das weiße *Mädelsrad *an. Das Problem ist der "Knick" bin nicht sicher ob der schön ist . Und wie schon gesagt; die Scheffin hat verboten spontan zukaufen. Eigentlich wollte sie mich zum Hardtail  bekehren aber mein Halswirbel sagt im Moment "nein" .


----------



## Erdi01 (4. September 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> Ich würde :kotz: , wenn neben mir zwanzigtausendmillionentrillionenbillionenfünfzigtausendeins den gleichen Renner/MTB fahren würden wie ich. Kotz  !
> , kedi


wenn's die richtige Marke ist, doch kein Problem, nur lauter Oranjes neben mir muß nicht sein, das wäre mir dann zu anstregend  

*@[email protected]* soll ich Dir was empfehlen  

Och nö, bist ja ein großes Mädchen  und machst das schon richtig. Lass Deine Cheffin gleich zu Hause und berichte uns nachher was es geworden ist ...

Viel Erfolg


----------



## BlackTrek (4. September 2007)

Claudy schrieb:


> Ja.....gucke mir das weiße *Mädelsrad *an. Das Problem ist der "Knick" bin nicht sicher ob der schön ist .


Nee, der ist nicht schön.  

BTW war jmd von Euch schon mal bei NEON in Alsfeld? 

So, jetzt muss ich aber erstmal weg. Vier Tage britisches Eiland und die Idylle eines fensterlosen Besprechungsraums


----------



## Kedi (4. September 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> wenn's die richtige Marke ist, doch kein Problem, nur lauter Oranjes neben mir muß nicht sein, das wäre mir dann zu anstregend



Von mir aus können hundertausensmillionentrillionenzweizundzwanzigunddrei *Oranjes *neben mir sein  . Ich liebe  *Oranjes. *
Mein *2. Trainer *kommt aus *Oranje*






. 

Ciao, *kedi*


----------



## Erdi01 (4. September 2007)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> So, jetzt muss ich aber erstmal weg. Vier Tage britisches Eiland und die Idylle eines fensterlosen Besprechungsraums


Vllt haste ja Glück und die A3 ist gesperrt  


Kedi schrieb:


> Ich liebe  *Oranjes. *


Jooo, ne is klar, die _infundiern_ am besten ... wer denk jetzt gleich wieder an ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(gott was gibt's für geile Smilies, ich piss mich selber gleich weg)

OK, jetzt aber wieder zu den wirklich wichtigen Dingen im Leben ...

... *It's RusHour !!!*

==========================================================
MTB und Crosser geeignet. Es geht Über Dreieich zum Flughafen. Von dort
runter zum Main und über Frankfurt, Offenbach, Mühlheim, Heusenstamm
(Je nach Teilnehmer) zurück nach Dietzenbach.

Licht ist Pflicht, Helm sowieso !!!
==========================================================


----------



## karsten13 (4. September 2007)

komisch, kurz nach Deinem Post war die Datenbank down  



Erdi01 schrieb:


> ... *It's RusHour !!!*



hoffe, ich bin Do. wieder fit. Bin (mit Ausnahme einer Kaffeefahrt am So.) am Mi. das letzte mal gefahren und voll auf Entzug. Werde diese Schei$$-Grippe einfach nicht los  . 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Google (5. September 2007)

Moin allerseits

Mann, mann! Empfindlich kalt ist es geworden! Ich hab schon Herbst/Winterfeeling aber null Bock drauf.  Die Motivation zum Fahren hält sich entsprechend in Grenzen. Am besten mach ich mir erst gar keine Gedanken übers Wetter und über die Lust und steig einfach auffen Sattel. 

Bei der Gelegenheit fallen mir die ganzen Herbst/Winter-Touren der Vergangenheit ein, die so üblicherweise unter der Woche und am WE gefahren worden sind. Ach eigentlich freue ich mich doch ein bisserl.  By the Way@[email protected] Wäre schön wenn Du dann auch mal wieder ne Bierhannestour anbieten würdest. Auch sollte dabei wenigstens einmal die Eisdiele in Maintal angesteuert werden solange die auf hat  

Wenn die Rushour dann auch mal wieder in meiner Nähe vorbei führt, kann ich mich bestimmt auch mal wieder da dran hängen.

Grüße

Google


----------



## Andreas (5. September 2007)

Jetzt ist Winter und es gibt noch nicht mal WP-Punkte. Ich habe gestern im Fernsehen den ersten Schnee in deutschen Mittelgebirgen gesehen. Morgen soll es aber wieder wram werden (20 Grad) aber leider auch verregnet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Claudy (5. September 2007)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Nee, der ist nicht schön.



...und hat vor allem nicht gepasst. Irgendwie fallen die Größen bei Canyon anders aus . Fazit; weiter geht die Suche nach dem *Traumrad* !


----------



## KillerN (5. September 2007)

Schöne Bilder Andreas


----------



## RedRum05 (5. September 2007)

War heute Abend mal den Binselberg mit dem Renner "bezwingen" und ich bekom das  nicht mehr ausm Gesicht. Ich glaube, meine Motivation kommt zurück ...
Hoffentlich passt das Wetter am WE, da ich davor nicht mehr zum Fahren kom! Dann wird es aber ausgenutzt  

.. und Winter wird es mit großen Schritten. Ich brauch ja Morgens nen dicken Pulli


----------



## Erdi01 (5. September 2007)

Claudy schrieb:


> . Fazit; weiter geht die Suche nach dem *Traumrad* !



_Welche Suche_, dagegen können die Allermeisten hier, mich eingeschlossen  , Ihre Mountys in die Tonne treten, und bei dem Gewicht die Renner gleich hinterher  

_Und  das ist auch zu sexy für diese Welt_, jetzt kann ich überhaupt nicht mehr schlafen ...


----------



## karsten13 (5. September 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder Andreas



stimmt  
Sehe ich da etwa einen Crosser?



RedRum05 schrieb:


> War heute Abend mal den Binselberg mit dem Renner "bezwingen" und ich bekom das  nicht mehr ausm Gesicht. Ich glaube, meine Motivation kommt zurück ...



hat Dich vorher niemand vor diesem Virus gewarnt?  



Erdi01 schrieb:


> _Welche Suche_, dagegen können die Allermeisten hier, mich eingeschlossen  , Ihre Mountys in die Tonne treten, und bei dem Gewicht die Renner gleich hinterher
> 
> _Und  das ist auch zu sexy für diese Welt_, jetzt kann ich überhaupt nicht mehr schlafen ...



Die Oberrohre sehen genauso aus, als ob jemand versucht hätte, die in die Tonne zu treten ...  

Habe mich für morgen mal angemeldet  

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Erdi01 (6. September 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Die Oberrohre sehen genauso aus, als ob jemand versucht hätte, die in die Tonne zu treten ...


Du weist was kommt ... schlaf gut ...


----------



## Andreas (6. September 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> killerN schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja Du siehst richtig. Gardasee ist ja eigentlich ein MTB Eldorado, aber ich habe mich noch umentschieden und mit dem Crosser kann man ja auch ein wenig im Gelände fahren. Wir haben genau an einer Rennrad Traumstrasse gewohnt.


EDIT: Gestern war der Hans aus Stuttgart zu Besuch und wie sind mal eine Runde mit dem Renner über die Bergstrasse gefahren. Ich glaube er hatte Dich wegen dem Ötzi kontaktiert. Zumindest habe ich ihm mal Deinen Forennamen zukonmen lassen. Er hat auch eine paar RSGler getroffen. Du bist aber eine Gruppe weiter vorne gefahren.


----------



## Claudy (6. September 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Welche Suche.... jetzt kann ich überhaupt nicht mehr schlafen



Also ich hab gut geschlafen! Ob das wohl daran liegt, dass ich nicht über die Räder mit nur einem "Dings" nachdenke  

Lieben Dank nochmals für das kurze Geleit des *Eisbären **Lupo*. Für uns von nebenan ist gestern die Mittwochssaison zuende gegangen  .


----------



## KillerN (6. September 2007)

@Erdi Habe mich auch mal für die Tour eingetragen, wenns regnen sollte bin ich aber nicht dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (6. September 2007)

Claudy schrieb:


> ...
> Lieben Dank nochmals für das kurze Geleit des *Eisbären **Lupo*. Für uns von nebenan ist gestern die Mittwochssaison zuende gegangen  .



gengeschehn  die awb-biker lassen doch keine verspregnten gc´s alleine im dunklen tann zurück  hoffentlich hat euch die wasserdurchfahrt spass gemacht oder seid ihr über den chickenway und habt das brückchen für die fussgänger genommen


----------



## Claudy (6. September 2007)

Lupo schrieb:


> hoffentlich hat euch die wasserdurchfahrt spass gemacht oder seid ihr über den chickenway und habt das brückchen für die fussgänger genommen



Durch das Wasser  natürlich. Darum fahre ich doch MTB damit ich mich mal so richtig einsauen kann .


----------



## Lupo (6. September 2007)

Claudy schrieb:


> Durch das Wasser  natürlich. Darum fahre ich doch MTB damit ich mich mal so richtig einsauen kann .


musst mal mit uns fahrn, ich kenn nochn paar


----------



## KillerN (6. September 2007)

@Erdi Als ich erstmal am Sofa abgelegt war, hätte mich kein Bike der Welt mehr für eine Tour bewegt  

Habe vor evtl. (wenns von oben trocken bleibt)am Samstag ab Hoher Mark ein bissle im Taunus rumzudüsen. Hat jemand interesse mitzufahren ? 
Wenn ich morgen keine Regenwolken in der Wettervorraussage sehe, mache ich einen LMB.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## karsten13 (6. September 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> @Erdi Als ich erstmal am Sofa abgelegt war, hätte mich kein Bike der Welt mehr für eine Tour bewegt



faule Socke!  
Die Jugend von heute ...


----------



## Google (6. September 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> Habe vor evtl. (wenns von oben trocken bleibt)am Samstag ab Hoher Mark ein bissle im Taunus rumzudüsen. Hat jemand interesse mitzufahren ?
> Wenn ich morgen keine Regenwolken in der Wettervorraussage sehe, mache ich einen LMB.


 Ich werds leider nicht schaffen mein Fusion auf die Reihe zu bekommen sonst wäre ich mit. Ich werde wohl im Spessart bleiben müssen.

Was macht eigentlich der Rest ?

Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KillerN (6. September 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Ich werds leider nicht schaffen mein Fusion auf die Reihe zu bekommen sonst wäre ich mit. Ich werde wohl im Spessart bleiben müssen.



Immernoch wegen den Belägen ?  
Kannst doch mit dem Bike das du im Spessart fährst auch im Taunus fahren ?!  

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Erdi01 (6. September 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> faule Socke!


das ist viel zu milde ausgedrückt  

100% Herbst da draussen, feucht und mittelkalt, es geht noch ohne Windschutz. Nur eine jubelt ---> Wilma  Gab wieder die tollsten Komentare zu hören  

Das WE wird das erste dieses Jahr sein OHNE das ich auf dem Radl sitz  

Meine Kollegen (die paar Kolleginnen trauen sich nicht) und ich gehen das ganze WE _HIER_ spielen  Durch den Matsch robben, steil hoch und noch steiler runter, Querlage der Geländewagen testen, wer schmeist ihn als erstes um  Mit Grillen, Übernachtung, Wertungsfahrten, halt das volle Programm.


----------



## Claudy (7. September 2007)

Lupo schrieb:


> musst mal mit uns fahrn, ich kenn nochn paar



Ja, gerne  ! Wie wäre es mit nächsten Mittwoch!? 

Die G.C. sind ja schon im Winterschlaf .... und ich kenne außer diesem nur noch einen im Taunus und der ist in der Nähe vom Roten Kreuz.
Grüße an alle! Anke


----------



## fohns (7. September 2007)

.....was hier so los ist  

Erdi:
wieso? hols bike doch mit und zeigs den mal!

Killer:
heute abend wäre es bei mir leider nicht gegangen.

so langsam näher sich der *summer* dem *indian*.
hmmmmmmm, war da nicht was.......??????


----------



## Google (7. September 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> Immernoch wegen den Belägen ?
> Kannst doch mit dem Bike das du im Spessart fährst auch im Taunus fahren ?!


 Joh, ich hab hier kein Platz und kein Bock an den Belägen rumzuschmiergeln. Mit dem Hardtail die Taunustrails fahren muß ich nicht unbedingt haben aber ich fühle mich auch immer noch nicht so richtig fit. Hab ich gestern gemerkt, die Beine sind dauerschwer...(wohl ein kleiner Virus). Es ist nix tragisches, aber ich bleib mal lieber im Spessart  

Wer möchte kann ja morgen mitfahren  

*Samstagstour​*
@[email protected] Ich wünsch Dir viel Spass  Berichte mal.

@[email protected] Wäre schön wenn der Andreas zur richtigen Zeit was anbieten könnte  


Grüße

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (7. September 2007)

fohns schrieb:


> Erdi:
> wieso? hols bike doch mit und zeigs den mal!


stehe wohl auf der Leitung. Weis nicht wirklich was Du mir sagen willst  

*@Indian[email protected]* das ist noch ein bisschen hin, so Richtung Ende Oktober, schaut auf's Datum der *Bilder* in den Alben   Aber schon richtig, da ist Andreas in der Pflicht. 

*@[email protected]* ich bin auch gespannt. Bilder wird's auch geben. Dafür sorge ich schon.


----------



## Hans-Joachim (7. September 2007)

Andreas schrieb:


> EDIT: Gestern war der Hans aus Stuttgart zu Besuch und wie sind mal eine Runde mit dem Renner über die Bergstrasse gefahren. Ich glaube er hatte Dich wegen dem Ötzi kontaktiert. Zumindest habe ich ihm mal Deinen Forennamen zukonmen lassen. Er hat auch eine paar RSGler getroffen. Du bist aber eine Gruppe weiter vorne gefahren.



Hallo Karsten,

genau, Du warst eine am Brenner eine Gruppe vor mir (hat wenigstens ein Kollege von Dir gesagt). Vielleicht warst Du aber auch schon weiter. 
Andreas hat mir von Deiner tollen Zeit berichtet.
Ihn versuch ich ab und zu so einem Ötzi-Abenteuer zu überreden. Noch springt er nicht so richtig darauf an. 
Nächstes Jahr vielleicht, die Konstellation wäre nochmals günstig  
Den Renner hat er ja schon.


----------



## karsten13 (8. September 2007)

Hans-Joachim schrieb:


> Ihn versuch ich ab und zu so einem Ötzi-Abenteuer zu überreden. Noch springt er nicht so richtig darauf an.
> Nächstes Jahr vielleicht, die Konstellation wäre nochmals günstig
> Den Renner hat er ja schon.



 

obwohl von überreden halte ich nix bei dem Ding. Muss jeder selber wissen.
Ist für mich immer noch eines der krassesten 1-Tages-Rennen, geht nicht ohne Schmerzen ... obwohl, bei Dir ist noch was drin, Du siehst auf den Bildern so entspannt aus  

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Erdi01 (8. September 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> _Welche Suche_, dagegen können die Allermeisten hier, mich eingeschlossen  , Ihre Mountys in die Tonne treten, und bei dem Gewicht die Renner gleich hinterher
> 
> _Und  das ist auch zu sexy für diese Welt_, jetzt kann ich überhaupt nicht mehr schlafen ...








 ich entspanne mich auch gerade wieder, nachdem ich aus meiner Ohnmacht - nach Blick auf die Scalpel Preisliste - wieder erwacht bin ...


----------



## karsten13 (8. September 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ich entspanne mich auch gerade wieder, nachdem ich aus meiner Ohnmacht - nach Blick auf die Scalpel Preisliste - wieder erwacht bin ...



manchmal ist so ein Schock auch heilsam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fohns (8. September 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> stehe wohl auf der Leitung. Weis nicht wirklich was Du mir sagen willst



na, ich meinte Dein geländewochenende im matsch (eigentlich) ohne bike....


----------



## Hans-Joachim (8. September 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> ... obwohl, bei Dir ist noch was drin, Du siehst auf den Bildern so entspannt aus


Hallo Karsten,

ich habe mich immer ganz schnell zusammengerissen. Die Fotografen waren ja nicht zu übersehen.


----------



## Andreas (8. September 2007)

Was das Rennrad angeht steht erst mal immer noch Bimbach an, bevor ich mir so etwas wie den Ötzi zutraue.

Jedenfalls bin ich bisher noch nicht einmal annährend so viele Höhenmeter gefahren. 

Wegen MTB IndianSummer Tour: Leider habe ich zu dieser Zeit leider meinen Haupturlaub. Ging leider nicht anders. Aber voher und nachher kann man ja vielleicht etwas machen, jenachdem wie der Herbst so wird und wann wir wegfahren. 

Bis dahin ist es aber noch ein wenig Zeit. Ich plane gerade eine Tour mit dem Renner über die Bergstraßenkette bis Heidelberg für Anfang Okt. Hat jemand Interesse mitzufahren?


----------



## karsten13 (8. September 2007)

Andreas schrieb:


> Was das Rennrad angeht steht erst mal immer noch Bimbach an, bevor ich mir so etwas wie den Ötzi zutraue.
> 
> Jedenfalls bin ich bisher noch nicht einmal annährend so viele Höhenmeter gefahren.



Bimbach ist Pfingstsonntag, Ötzi letzter Sonntag im August - das lässt sich prima kombinieren  . Einziger Haken: Die Ötzi-Anmeldung ist schon im Februar ...

Ich bin vorher (und nachher) auch noch nie so viele hm gefahren. Den ersten Ötzi werde ich auch nie vergessen. So eine krasse Adrenalin-Hormon-Ausschüttung am Timmelsjoch-Tunnel gab's nie wieder - ist wohl auch der Grund, warum ich das Ding dann jedes Jahr wieder gefahren bin ...



Andreas schrieb:


> Ich plane gerade eine Tour mit dem Renner über die Bergstraßenkette bis Heidelberg für Anfang Okt. Hat jemand Interesse mitzufahren?



Prinzipiell ja, aber 6./7.10. und 14.10. geht bei mir nicht  .

Wo wir schon mal wieder off-topic sind: Nächsten Sonntag gibt es eine gemütliche RR-Taunustour. Und @Erdi01: Ich weiss, dass Du es schon gelesen hast  .

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Lupo (9. September 2007)

Claudy schrieb:


> Ja, gerne  ! Wie wäre es mit nächsten Mittwoch!? ....
> Grüße an alle! Anke



man kann sich anschliessen


----------



## Erdi01 (9. September 2007)

Moin, moin Eisbären,

also die  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Aktion war ja mal OBERGEIL  Es war mir bisslang nicht bewußt was man mit Geländewagen oder auch SUV's so anstellen kann  

Die Schäden hielten sich auch in Grenzen, ein Plattfuß, eine Stoßfänger, ein Seitenteil und zwei Unterböden - geht noch  

Was gar nicht ging für einen Anticamper wie mich, war die Pennerei in einem, ich nenn's mal Baukontainer mit Stockbetten, geht gar nett, also Antara geschnappt und um 3.30 Uhr Heimgefahren. Ich liebe mein eigenes Bett  

Um 4:15 meine Mails abgerufen und siehe da die Dtz Rennergruppe startet um 10 Uhr morgens ...

8 Uhr Wecker gestellt
9 Uhr aufgestanden
10 Uhr auf dem Renner ODW Runde 
14 Uhr Zuhause
15 Uhr Tiefschlaf  

Klasse Runde mit 6 Mann gewesen und einen Orwischer namens Gürcan unterwegs aufgelesen, er hatt us dann begleitet. 

*@[email protected]* der junge Mann ist Dir gut bekannt, hatt Dich vor kurzem um ein paar Tausender erleichtert. Ich kenn Ihn jetzt auch und *@Karten13* kenn Ihn von der RSG. Und er konnte mit meinem Nick was anfangen  Immer wieder lustig was man so für Bekanntschaften unterwegs macht ...

Der RSG Treff steht jetzt demnächst an ...

Ach, und hatte ich eigentlich schon erwähnt, dass ich jetzt dran bin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nächste Woche mit Renovieren verplant, aber dann stehen zwei radintensive Wochen an  

Schönen Sonntag und Gute Nacht ...


----------



## Erdi01 (9. September 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Wo wir schon mal wieder off-topic sind: Nächsten Sonntag gibt es eine gemütliche RR-Taunustour. Und @Erdi01: Ich weiss, dass Du es schon gelesen hast  .
> 
> Gruss,
> 
> Karsten.


klar habe ich das gelesen, als erster, 5 Min nachdem Claudy das gepostet hatte. Habe mich aber bislang vornehm zurückgehalten. Meine 2 Radwochen sollen aber damit starten ...

... und dann habe ich jetzt wenigstens schon mal unsere _EINLADUNG_ hier her geschleppt

Also Schmalspur-Eisbären, wer ist noch dabei ... (zwei "inoffizielle" sind ja schon angemeldet wie ich gerade gesehen habe   )

*@Andreas*, das klingt verdächtig nach ODW-X, da muß ich natürlich mit  

*@IndianSummer*, notfalls biete ich's halt an. Kenne die Strecken mittlerweile auch gut, aber ich lass gern Andreas den Vortritt


----------



## Claudy (9. September 2007)

Lupo schrieb:


> man kann sich anschliessen



Bin dabei    



Erdi01 schrieb:


> klar habe ich das gelesen, als erster, 5 Min nachdem Claudy das gepostet hatte.



.....wenn du wüsstest ! Freue mich auf viele Eisbären . 

Viele Grüße und einen schönen Sonntag!


----------



## KillerN (9. September 2007)

So ich melde mich mal nach der Taunustour zurück (war am Samstag),
also soetwas ist noch keinem passiert, was uns gestern passiert ist  

Aber von Anfang an:

Maverick (+ Kumpel)und torpedo (ausm Spessartforum) sind ab Hoher Mark gestartet und im lockeren Tempo aufn Feldberg gefahren. Da der Mavericks Kumpel mit nem fetten Freerider unterwegs war ging es etwas gemächlicher als sonst, aber 20kg wollen erstmal bewegt werden, was ich auch später selbst erfahren habe ...

Am Feldberg angekommen gings übers schwarze Kreuz etwas runter und dann richtung Sandplacken zum Herzberg, auf der Herzbergabfahrt gabs dann einen Sturz vom Torpedo, soweit aber alles glimpflich verlaufen. Weiter gings richtung Saalburg, dort sind wir dann auch trailig runtergefahren. An einer Stelle war mir aber etwas mulmig (gerade nachdem ich den Sturz vor mir gesehen hatte) und ich zog das Bike beiseite damit der Freerider am Baum drüberfahren kann. Leider aber war ich nicht schnell genug bzw. nicht genug abstand zwischen uns und er touschierte mein Hinterrad. Ich wollte dann aufsetzten und weiterfahren aber ging net. Dachte erst es hängt nen Ast drinn oder so, aber als ich gesehen habe das ich eine Mega Acht drinn hatte wusste ich sofort da geht nix mehr.

Total die ********, jetzt hieß es ausbauen und versuchen das Mistding wieder fahrtauglich zu biegen. Das ganze sieht dann so aus:






Hat aber nichts gebracht und so haben wir abwechselnt das Bike getragen und bei Bad Homburg die Autos geholt. Somit brauch ich eine neue Felge oder ich kauf gleich einen Satz. Habe bei Ebay mal geschaut was es da für 200 Euro so gibt, ich finde die 4.2 DT Swiss mit entsprechender DT Swissnabe und Speichen ganz interessant, ausserdem werden American Classic angeboten. Kann mir jemand was empfehlen ?

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (9. September 2007)

Iss ja ein Ding mit dem Laufrad  Was soll man machen, kann passieren. Wenigstens haben wir jetzt ein lustiges Bildchen aus der Praxis wie man Achter beseitigt (bzw. es zumindest versucht)   

@Thema Rennertouren [email protected] Hab mich nie beschwert weils in der Vergangenheit immer in einem gesunden MTB/RR-Verhältnis stand. Mittlerweile muß der Betrachter von Aussen denken, das er sich im falschen Forum befindet. Vielleicht sollte man sich hier tatsächlich wieder mehr auf die MTB-Touren beschränken ?  Das sagt einer, der beide gerne fährt.



KillerN schrieb:


> und torpedo (ausm Spessartforum)


 Du meinst sicherlich die "Spessartbiker" und nicht die Spessartwölfe!   

Meine Touren unter der Woche findet Ihr wieder im LMB. Wer weiß, vielleicht schafft es ja mal jemand so früh dabei zu sein  

Grüße

Google


----------



## RedRum05 (9. September 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Klasse Runde mit 6 Mann gewesen und einen Orwischer namens Gürcan unterwegs aufgelesen, er hatt us dann begleitet.



Die Welt ist einfach zu klein  
Der ist mit bestens bekannt und werde morgen wohl selbst mit ihm fahren. War heute mit dem MTB untergwegs und morgen muss dann das Verhältnis zwischen RR/MTB ausgeglichen werden 

@Jens...  dich kann man nicht mal alleine im Taunus fahren lassen  Hast du die Laufräder eigentlich mal zwischendrinn nachziehn lassen?


----------



## KillerN (9. September 2007)

@Red Genügend Spannung ist, ähm ich meine war drauf...

@Google Ja ausm Spessart halt  

Ich denke eine bloße berrührung hätte nix ausgemacht, da das Hinterrad aber nicht wegrutschen konnte, hat es die ganze Energie aufgenommen, da hat das bloße streifen gelangt. 

Wenn jemand etwas zu guten Disc Felgen sagen kann wäre des nett, Preisbereich ca. 200 Euro(inkl. Nabe). Meine Rigida Naben könnte ich allerdings übernehmen, dann sollten die Felgen aber nicht teurer als 150 Euro sein, einspeichen und alles kostet ja auch ...

Tschöö


----------



## Torpedo64 (9. September 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> @Red Genügend Spannung ist, ähm ich meine war drauf...
> 
> Ich denke eine bloße berrührung hätte nix ausgemacht, da das Hinterrad aber nicht wegrutschen konnte, hat es die ganze Energie aufgenommen, da hat das bloße streifen gelangt.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Jens, wie wäre es damit klick? Stabiler geht's nich mehr  
Spaß beiseite...wenn es nicht unbedingt das Teuerste sein muss, reicht auch dieses Hinterrad klick.
Heute habe ich die Tour noch einmal in einem Rutsch nachgeholt, ohne Pause, ohne Sturz, mit Weißer Mauer, Viktorial Trail und noch ein paar anderen schöne Trails. Das waren ingesamt 75Km und 1600HM. Hätte dir bestimmt auch eine Menge Spaß gemacht, aber mit so einem demolierten Hinterrad geht das natürlich nicht...


----------



## Erdi01 (10. September 2007)

*@Claudy*, was soll ich wissen  klär mich auf ...

*@KillerN*, Schitt happens  

So ungewöhnlich ist das nicht. Mir hatt vor Jahren auch im Taunus ein größerer vorwitziger Stein das Hinterrad geschrottet. Bin in leichter Schräglage zu scharf dran vorbei geflogen, der Stein war stabiler als die Speichen, die hatte es reihenweise aus der felge gerissen. Bis zu dem Zeitpunkt wußte ich auch nicht, dass einen sowas passieren kann. Aber zum Glück waren die Speichen klüger und hatten nachgegeben, dadurch bin ich von einem schönen Abflug verschont geblieben. Danach waren allerdings 1,5 Std. Fußmarsch zur Hohen Mark angesagt  

Und von was reden wir, 200 Euronen für einen Laufradsatz. Das langt nicht, für was brauchbar leichtes sind 300 anzusetzen. Oder EIN hinteres Laufrad  das langt dann. 

AM Class sind schweineleicht und haben den Ruf bescheidene Lager eingebaut zu haben. Das wäre mir aber wurscht, das sind Standartgrößen, die es für kleines Geld nachzukaufen gibt.

Tip: Schau mal in Ebay nach *** Laufrädern. Sind 240ziger und gibt's für kleines Geld, da die meisten das für Schnick und Schnack halten. Und nebenbei haste dann auch mal was von'er gescheites Marke auf'm Rad hängen ... Sternchen per PN, sollen ja Insiderinfos bleiben  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*@Google*, das liegt an Dehen, die auf Breitspur unterwegs sind, das aber für sich behalten und nix dazu posten, die gibt's hier mehr als genug  Ich kann nix daran ändern und werde auch nix mehr dazu posten ...

GN8


----------



## karsten13 (11. September 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@[email protected]* der junge Mann ist Dir gut bekannt, hatt Dich vor kurzem um ein paar Tausender erleichtert. Ich kenn Ihn jetzt auch und *@Karten13* kenn Ihn von der RSG. Und er konnte mit meinem Nick was anfangen  Immer wieder lustig was man so für Bekanntschaften unterwegs macht ...



meint ihr den?





Ups, ist ja schon wieder ein RR drauf  

n8,

Karsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (12. September 2007)

Das hammer jetzt davon.

Kaum darf man nix mehr über Rennradfahren schreiben, schon ist hier Funkstille


----------



## RedRum05 (12. September 2007)

@Karsten.. genau das ist der Gute  

Sollten wir etwas darüber nachdenken im Rennrad-Forum auch nen Thread zu eröffnen. Hier ist wirklich etwas still geworden..


----------



## puls190 (12. September 2007)

Hallo meine Eisbären will mal nachfragen wann der nächste Nigth Ride stattfindet

Da ich endlich unter 100kg bin 


@Killer
 wenn du schnell einen neuen Laufradsatz brauchst kann ich dir einen neuen Mavic 117 mit Shimano Naben billigst verkaufen allerdings superleicht ist er nicht dafür bist du mit einem Eisbär Spezialpreis dabei (u100)


----------



## karsten13 (12. September 2007)

puls190 schrieb:


> Hallo meine Eisbären will mal nachfragen wann der nächste Nigth Ride stattfindet



tja, Chef macht Renovierungsurlaub, scheinbar auch Forumsurlaub  



puls190 schrieb:


> Da ich endlich unter 100kg bin
> 
> dafür bist du mit einem Eisbär Spezialpreis dabei (u100)



bei Dir ist wohl alles u100  

@Lupo: Hatte ja vor heute mit Dir zu fahren, aber die haben mich gestern platt gefahren  , irgendwie klappt das net mit gemeinsamer Ausfahrt  

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## RedRum05 (12. September 2007)

Tja ohne unsern Chef scheint hier wirklich nichts zu laufen.. 
Weiß leider noch nicht, ob morgen überhaupt Zeit habe zu fahren. Heute hat es auch nicht geklappt  

Steht schon was fürs Wochenende? Da will ich die Zeit ausnutzen


----------



## Lupo (13. September 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> @Lupo: Hatte ja vor heute mit Dir zu fahren, aber die haben mich gestern platt gefahren  ....
> Gruss,
> ...



babbel, für jemand der den ötztaler fährt ist das doch pillepalle


----------



## karsten13 (13. September 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Tja ohne unsern Chef scheint hier wirklich nichts zu laufen..



immer noch kein Lebenszeichen von Erdi01  



RedRum05 schrieb:


> Weiß leider noch nicht, ob morgen überhaupt Zeit habe zu fahren.



Bin kurz vor 6 dann doch noch auf's Rad, Saalburg - Sandplacken - Fuchstanz. Kann man vielleicht auch mal als Nightride fahren.

Bei der Saalburg wurde ich von diesem Typ (Canyon-Fahrer  ) überholt:




Da musste ich nochmal ranfahren für das Foto, der ist bei gut 10° mit Badehose unterwegs, bin fast tot vom Rad gekippt  

Für die, die bei dem geilen Wetter nicht auf dem Rad waren  :


















RedRum05 schrieb:


> Steht schon was fürs Wochenende? Da will ich die Zeit ausnutzen



Sonntag ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Erdi01 (14. September 2007)

Renovierung ist rum, jetzt habe ich Urlaub. Heute habe ich aber den Umdrunk nach der ETV einer Ausfahrt vorgezogen. Dafür werd ich mich morgen irgendwann nach dem Aufstehen auf den Renner begeben und über Die Hohl, Daxberg und Wenighösbach nach Hösbach zum Stenger radln und erste Sondierungsgespräche  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 wegen Scalpel führen. Zurück geht's dann über Breuns-, Johannesberg und Rückersbach. 

Möchte Jemand miehiet, ach sorry - ich vergass Ihr müßt ja schaffe - viel Spaß dabei 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*@Red*, Karsten hatt schon den Link zur "Critical Mass" am Sonntag gepostet. Ich warte immer noch auf Unterstützung und bin bislang der einzige "offizielle" Eisbär.

*@Andreas, Google,* gilt auch für Euch. Wölfe mit oder ohne Eisbärenkostüm sind auch willkommen.

*@Puls190*, N8Ride ist noch kein Thema, noch ist *RusHour* angesagt, bist aber auch da herzlich willkommen  

Und ich muß es eigentlich nicht immer wieder erwähnen, es dürfen auch Andere was anbieten ...


----------



## Erdi01 (14. September 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Sollten wir etwas darüber nachdenken im Rennrad-Forum auch nen Thread zu eröffnen. Hier ist wirklich etwas still geworden..


Und zu dem Thema:

brauchen wir nicht, haben wir vor 3 Jahren zu TruH-Zeiten schon gehabt.

*Guggst Du ...*


----------



## Google (14. September 2007)

Moin, moin allerseits

ich hab mich mal zurückgehalten, voller Hoffnung wartend auf ein MTB-Tourenangebot....... 

Ok, Thema ist hiermit beendet  Ist schon recht wenn jeder postet was er fahren will, bzw. anbieten möchte. Ob RR oder Mtb. Mir ists recht ich fahre alles und hänge mich da dran was angeboten wird und was mir gefällt  

Natürlich werde ich auch meinen Beitrag dazu leisten und Touren anbieten. Schon alleine aus Eigeninteresse. Auch wenn die Resonanz nicht immer so groß ist  



Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Red*, Karsten hatt schon den Link zur "Critical Mass" am Sonntag gepostet. Ich warte immer noch auf Unterstützung und bin bislang der einzige "offizielle" Eisbär.
> 
> *@Andreas, Google,* gilt auch für Euch. Wölfe mit oder ohne Eisbärenkostüm sind auch willkommen.


 Mein Problem ist mom., dass es mich nicht so auf den Renner zieht. Meine Nichtteilnahme sei mir biiitte verziehen  

Das wäre die Gelegenheit für andere, vielleicht im Spessart eine MTB-Tour mit mir und evtl. anderen mitzufahren. Wie siehts aus mit B8 Parkplatz 11:00 Uhr am Sonntag? Das Wetter soll gut werden.

Im Wölfethread wurde zwar Anfang der Woche eine Kahltalumrundung über die Hügelketten angeregt, die Resonanz war aber sehr gering. Ich glaub da läuft wohl nix und überhaupt vermute ich, dass die Tage des Wolfsthreads gezählt sind. Ich hab ja schon mal vor längerer Zeit mit Dir drüber gesprochen Erdi, Gelle ??

Also wer Lust hat auf ne MTB-Tour einfach melden ! Ggfls. stelle ich was ins LMB ein.

Grüße an alle 

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kedi (14. September 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Dafür werd ich mich morgen irgendwann nach dem Aufstehen auf den Renner begeben und über Die Hohl, Daxberg und Wenighösbach nach Hösbach zum Stenger radln ............ Zurück geht's dann über Breuns-, Johannesberg und Rückersbach.
> 
> Möchte Jemand miehiet, ach sorry - ich vergass Ihr müßt ja schaffe - viel Spaß dabei



Aha, da fährt jemand in die Gegenden, die ich auch besonders gut kenne ...   

Schöne Fahrt dann. Heute soll ja mal wieder die Sonne  scheinen, ich  gleich.

Grüße, kedi


----------



## Andreas (14. September 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Andreas, Google,* gilt auch für Euch. Wölfe mit oder ohne Eisbärenkostüm sind auch willkommen.



tse tse tse, ich bin doch kein Wolf  

Ja, die Veranstaltung habe ich gesehen und die Idee fand ich super. Am Sonntag nehme ich aber schon am Hugenottenlauf in Neu Isenburg teil.


----------



## Erdi01 (14. September 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Ich glaub da läuft wohl nix und überhaupt vermute ich, dass die Tage des Wolfsthreads gezählt sind. Ich hab ja schon mal vor längerer Zeit mit Dir drüber gesprochen Erdi, Gelle ??
> Google


Mich zieht's nach wie vor mehr auf den Renner. Und nicht so schwarz sehen, das liest sich doch im Moment anders  Schade das Du keine Lust auf RR hast ...


Kedi schrieb:


> Aha, da fährt jemand in die Gegenden, die ich auch besonders gut kenne ...


Na dann, vllt schaffen wir's ja doch mal uns zu vereinigen, neeeeein Leute - nicht _daran_ denken, sonder _daran_ - Deine Spessarthausrunde mit meiner. Wäre interessant was dabei rauskommt. 
Kommst Du mit ?!? Müsstest mir nur verraten, wann Du die nächsten 14 Tage blaumachen möchtest  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Andreas schrieb:


> tse tse tse, ich bin doch kein Wolf
> 
> Ja, die Veranstaltung habe ich gesehen und die Idee fand ich super. Am Sonntag nehme ich aber schon am Hugenottenlauf in Neu Isenburg teil.


weis ich doch  

Ich meinte auch die Wölfe, die hier mitlesen und auf Schmalspur unterwegs sind  
Schade mit Sonntag. Überlegs Dir nochmal. Man sieht Dich eh zu selten 

So, dann werd ich mal Frühstücken und so gegen 12 Uhr in den Spessart starten ...

*Edith sagt:* Schon unglaublich, was man für Mails aus Hanauer Ämtern bekommt. Und nein, es ist mal nicht Google


----------



## Andreas (14. September 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Schade mit Sonntag. Überlegs Dir nochmal. Man sieht Dich eh zu selten



Ich bin schon fest angemeldet unter "MTB Team Eisbären" natürlich


----------



## Google (14. September 2007)

Siehe da, die Kahltalumrundung wird gefahren. Wer mit will: 10:30 Uhr am B8 Parkplatz !

@[email protected] Wegen den nächsten zwei Wochen, du weißt schon  , rufe ich Dich in Kürze mal an

Und Tschüss


----------



## RedRum05 (14. September 2007)

@Karsten.. geile Bilder   

@Erdi.. von wo aus startes du am Sonntag ? Ich muss mir noch Gedanken drüber machen, ob ich das denn mitfahren kann. Fühl mich irgendwie im Moment nicht so top in Form  

Hab auch schon drüber nachgedacht morgen evtl. die Frankenstein in lockerem Tempo zu befahren..
Fährt morgen denn keiner was


----------



## karsten13 (14. September 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Ich muss mir noch Gedanken drüber machen, ob ich das denn mitfahren kann. Fühl mich irgendwie im Moment nicht so top in Form



die Strecke wurde ja (leider) schon auf 95 km verkürzt. Ich glaube nicht, dass Du da Probleme hättest, da fallen zig andere vorher hinten raus  

Allerdings fürchte ich, dass es wegen der Gruppengrösse und der heftigen Leistungsunterschiede ziemlich chaotisch wird  

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Erdi01 (14. September 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> @Erdi.. von wo aus startes du am Sonntag ?


ich starte an der *Flöserbrücke*  (Eisbärentreff) in Frankfurt  Da gibt drumherum mehr Parkplätze als gedacht.

Ansonsten ist den Worten von Karsten nichts hinzuzufügen. Ich nenne die Veranstaltung mit 25 Mann/Frau nicht ohne Grund "Critical Mass". Aber das macht für mich diesmal den besonderen Reitz aus, normalerweise bleib ich so Massenveranstaltungen fern  

Also dann rechne ich mal mit Dir, zwei Trikos fallen mehr auf als eins  Die beiden Eisbären, die sich noch in der Masse tummeln können sich ja (noch) nicht zu erkennen geben


----------



## Erdi01 (14. September 2007)

Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Wegen den nächsten zwei Wochen, du weißt schon  , rufe ich Dich in Kürze mal an


Ja gern, würd mich freuen, wenn das ein oder andere zusammen geht  

Habe einiges vor ...

... einmal RR Vereinigungstour. Da habe ich oben ja Kedi schon angespitzt. Nebenbei erwähnt, die drecks Baustellen da oben existieren ja immer noch. Werden die da nie fertig  
... einmal RR Spessart/ODW Kombi-Tour. Über Wasserschloss Mespelbrunn, Obernburg, Seckmauern, Vielbrunn etc.
... einmal ODW-X MTB oder RR oder Beides, dann halt 2x ODW-X
... einmal 180 KM-MTB-Tour durch den Spessart (Loti Tour vom ?Mai? nachfahren, Geishöhe, Echterfahl, Hohe Warte. Weis gerade nicht ob ich da schon geblogs habe, aber Bilder gibt's ne Menge von)
... Bulauer Bild könnt man auch noch mal ... och mal sehen

Hoffe, das Wetter macht mit ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedRum05 (14. September 2007)

@Erdi.. und wenn wir mit dem Renner hinfahren ?  

Muss ich noch mal abklären, ob am Sonntag was ansteht, aber schaut gut aus 
So und wenn ich es morgen wirklich früh aus dem Bett schaffe, wird die Morgensonne aufm Binselberg genossen


----------



## Erdi01 (14. September 2007)

Und Thema Scalpel Sondierungsgespräch: Bin ich nicht wirklich weiter gekommen, da die für mich interessanten Frame/Frameset-Preise CD noch nicht rausgerückt hatt  Und erste Scalpels kommen auch erst im Oktober  Aber allein schon die Rahmengewichte, wenn sie dann wirklich so sind, machte es eigentlich schon zu einem "Must Have"  

Und vorm SystemSix habe ich auch wieder davor gestanden. SuperSix ist auch noch nicht da  

Solange es keine Traumfrauen zu kaufen gibt, müssen halt Traumräder her  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ich liebe diese Smilies, die sind noch geiler wie Traumfrauen und -räder


----------



## Erdi01 (14. September 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> @Erdi.. und wenn wir mit dem Renner hinfahren ?


och nö, da habe ich ausnamsweise mal keine Lust drauf, so muß ich im dunklen nur von der Kneipe zum Auto finden. Ich habe im Dunklen doch keine Orientierung  

*@Claudy*, ich Antworte Dir schnell hier. Bend ist ziemlich ausverkauft, da kommt auch erst noch die 08er Ware. Das was noch da ist, kann ich Dir nicht guten Gewissens empfehlen


----------



## Torpedo64 (14. September 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> die Strecke wurde ja (leider) schon auf 95 km verkürzt. Ich glaube nicht, dass Du da Probleme hättest, da fallen zig andere vorher hinten raus
> 
> Allerdings fürchte ich, dass es wegen der Gruppengrösse und der heftigen Leistungsunterschiede ziemlich chaotisch wird
> 
> ...


 
Bei sooo vielen Leuts wirds besser sein, wenn wir die große Gruppe in drei Gruppen teilen: 

1. Mittelmäßige Kondi
2. Gute Kondi
3. Sehr gute Kondi 

Als erstes fährt Gruppe Nummer eins los, dann zwei und dann drei. Das geht natürlich nur, wenn es drei Guides gibt, die den Weg kennen...


----------



## Claudy (14. September 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Claudy*, ich Antworte Dir schnell hier. Bend ist ziemlich ausverkauft, da kommt auch erst noch die 08er Ware. Das was noch da ist, kann ich Dir nicht guten Gewissens empfehlen



Danke ....hatte mir schon so etwas gedacht. Habe ja ein 2008er Modell bei einem Bike Laden in HG bestellt aber bis Mitte November ist es noch lang. Wo du doch demnächst so geile Touren anbietest . Mein -Leihrad- muss ich schweren Herzens irgendwann wieder zurück geben  und an meinem Fuel (ausgenudelt) mag ich nix mehr machen lassen.

Viele Grüße und bis Sonntag!


----------



## Claudy (14. September 2007)

Torpedo64 schrieb:


> Bei sooo vielen Leuts wirds besser sein, wenn wir die große Gruppe in drei Gruppen teilen:
> 
> 1. Mittelmäßige Kondi
> 2. Gute Kondi
> ...



Das Motto der Tour ist O N E und nicht three! 

....kein Stress! Schaffen wir alle locker    

Grüße Claudy
(die eigentlich Anke heißt; gell Erdi  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (14. September 2007)

*@Claudy*, gern geschehen. 

Bei den Info's die ich habe tippe ich auf ein _Focus Raven Expert_. 
Raven  wie kann ein Focus Raven heisen, das einzig ware Raven steht bei mir im Wohnzimmer  

Aber trotzdem, wenn's das wird sehr feines Teil  

Und wenn ich Dich auf der ein oder anderen Tour sehe, auch sehr fein  

Bis Sonntag, wenn ich Dich in der "Kritischen Masse" finde 

*Edith meint:* Jaha, Schatzies, ich habs mittlerweile auch kapiert  
Und zum Moto der Tour stimme ich Dir auch zu.


----------



## Claudy (14. September 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Claudy*, gern geschehen.
> 
> Bei den Info's die ich habe tippe ich auf ein _Focus Raven Expert_.



Wer hat da geplaudert    
(und wo ist der Smilie mit dem Nudelholz!?)


----------



## Erdi01 (15. September 2007)

Claudy schrieb:


> Wer hat da geplaudert
> (und wo ist der Smilie mit dem Nudelholz!?)



da braucht niemand zu plaudern, schaue in Deine PN was da an Info drinsteckt, der Rest ist einfache Mathematik  

Und weil wir gerade bei Mathe sind und mir die Augen momentan übergehen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fusion + Rahmenbrüche + Neckermann.de = Versenderbikes + Endgültig bei mir *unten*durch


----------



## Kedi (15. September 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Aber allein schon die Rahmengewichte, wenn sie dann wirklich so sind, machte es eigentlich schon zu einem "Must Have"



Am besten ist, man nimmt an sich selber ab   ; da hat man mehr davon, als mit so einer instabilen Krücke durch die Gegend zu kurven   . 


Erdi01 schrieb:


> Solange es keine Traumfrauen zu kaufen gibt, müssen halt Traumräder her
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nur gut, dass man Traumdrohnen und Traumbienen nicht kaufen kann. Wo kämen wir denn dahin    ????!!!!! zzzzzZZZZ.....zz..zz..zzzzzzzzzzzzzz..ZZzz.....sumsumm....sum...ZZZZzzz...summ

Ich sollte mich jetzt am besten verpissen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .......


----------



## Erdi01 (15. September 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> Ich sollte mich jetzt am besten verpissen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... mit dem Ösiblitz in die Spessartwälder um nette Bekanntschaft mit den Spessarträubern zu machen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




und ich sehe schon unser liebevolles Moto für morgen ... *feel it* ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...


----------



## Erdi01 (15. September 2007)

Und *@Red *sehen wir Dich nun morgen  

*@Blacky*, mir fällt gerade auf, Dich habe ich wegen morgen ja noch gar nicht angesprochen  
Das wäre doch auch für Dich was, kommst Du mit  wird sicher lustisch 

So, ich verpisse mich jetzt auch nochmal in die Wälder ...


----------



## BlackTrek (15. September 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Blacky*, mir fällt gerade auf, Dich habe ich wegen morgen ja noch gar nicht angesprochen


Sorry, das wird morgen bei mir nichts. Ich wünsche aber allseits viel Spass!


----------



## karsten13 (15. September 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> und ich sehe schon unser liebevolles Moto für morgen ... *feel it* ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ihr beiden Turteltäubchen könnt euch ja schon was früher treffen  

@KillerN: Bist Du immer noch radlos? Hoffentlich nicht bei dem Wetter ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Erdi01 (16. September 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> ihr beiden Turteltäubchen könnt euch ja schon was früher treffen
> Karsten.


Wo kommt den der Post her, den habe ich überhaupt noch nicht wargenommen  

Naja, *Die Kleene* vorn und *ich* hinten zwischen uns Hundertschaften von Radlern, damit ging's gut  

Aber *@Karsten*, gieb mir mal Input wo wir waren. OK - Frankfurt, Köppener Tal, BW-Depot und Idstein habe ich irgendwo gelesen. Rest ist weißer Fleck auf Landkarte und ich hatte es ja verpeilt das GPS auf Rad zu hängen.

Und Ihr *restlichen Eisbären*, dann möcht ich auch mal was lesen was Ihr so am WE getrieben habt  

*@Bad OF*, für morgen habe ich keine Ausrede und muß demnach um 18 Uhr im MonteMare erscheihnen - oder


----------



## Rinna (16. September 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Aber *@Karsten*, gieb mir mal Input wo wir waren. OK - Frankfurt, Köppener Tal, BW-Depot und Idstein habe ich irgendwo gelesen. Rest ist weißer Fleck auf Landkarte und ich hatte es ja verpeilt das GPS auf Rad zu hängen.


Da mußt Du nur im "richtigen"  Forum gucken 
Gutes Regenerieren
Corinna


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (16. September 2007)

Rinna schrieb:


> Da mußt Du nur im "richtigen"  Forum gucken
> Gutes Regenerieren
> Corinna


ich habe Eure Bilder (Deine+Karstens) schön längst entdeckt  

Ich steck schließlich meine Eisbärenschnute überall rein


----------



## karsten13 (16. September 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ich steck schließlich meine Eisbärenschnute überall rein


----------



## Erdi01 (17. September 2007)

was soll ich hier noch schreiben  

Lest doch einfach hier  

Und wer nicht lesen sondern nur guggen will,

findet hier direkt was

Und nix für mich zu lesen 

schönen Tag, ich verpisse mich dann wieder mim Radl ...


----------



## RedRum05 (17. September 2007)

So, dann frag ich mal ganz offiziel 
Gibts schon ne Planung für morgen (speziell an die Urlauber *g*) ? 
Wenn das Wetter am Donnerstag passt, bin ich auf jeden Fall für ne Ausfahrt zu haben. Bleibt die Startzeit trotz Urlaub bei 19 Uhr !?

@Killer... schon was Neues-Rundes für hinten gefunden und am Mittwoch evtl. im Taunus dabei?

War heute meine Laufräder vom Renner nachziehen lassen und hab dabei den F99 Vorbau und nen 99gr Easton Lenker fürs MTB gesehn und schließlich mitgenommen. Wiegt zusammen 220gr


----------



## Erdi01 (17. September 2007)

und ich Antworte hier ganz offiziell  

Eigentlich wollte ich Karsten Uni Gruppe ein Besuch abstatten, aber ich denke das wird nix. Einmal Wetter morgen wohl zum vergessen, dafür aber anscheihnend die nächsten Tage wieder ganz gut. Zum Anderen bin ich heute schon im Spessart geduscht worden und mein innerer Akku läuft nach dem 4 Tage in Folge nur noch auf Reserve  Da kommt mir das Wetter morgen dann doch gelegen  

*@Google*, habe Deine Nachricht abgehört, aber etwas spät jetzt fürn Rückruf. Morgen dann ...

*@Google + Red*, vllt geht DO was zu dritt. Red kannst Du den ganzen Tag  

*@Red*, hast Du angefangen Dein Hardtail aufzubauen  Erzähl mal mehr, das interessiert immer ...

*@Claudy*, hier ist der *Link* zu Focus '08 Folge 71


----------



## RedRum05 (17. September 2007)

Eigentlich steht ja das angedachte Hardtail jetzt in Form einer wunderschönen Amerikanerin im Keller. Bei dem Angebot für die Teile konnte ich einfach nicht nein sagen und die kommen jetzt erst mal ans Fully, dass ich ein wenig verändern möchte. Der Hintergedanke mit dem Hardtail steht aber noch - jedoch war das Angebot mit dem Renner verlockender  

Am Donnerstag könnte ich leider nicht den ganzen Tag


----------



## karsten13 (17. September 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich Karsten Uni Gruppe ein Besuch abstatten, aber ich denke das wird nix. Einmal Wetter morgen wohl zum vergessen



sag nicht sowas  



RedRum05 schrieb:


> und am Mittwoch evtl. im Taunus dabei?



Du meinst das? Da fahre ich vielleicht mit, wenn - ach ich soll ja nicht mehr babbeln  



RedRum05 schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter am Donnerstag passt, bin ich auf jeden Fall für ne Ausfahrt zu haben. Bleibt die Startzeit trotz Urlaub bei 19 Uhr !?



gibt's die Rush-Hour überhaupt noch? 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## RedRum05 (18. September 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Du meinst das? Da fahre ich vielleicht mit, wenn - ach ich soll ja nicht mehr babbeln



Genau "das" mein ich 
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal aufm MTB dort. Werd aber nur erscheinen, wenn das Wetter passt!


----------



## Andreas (18. September 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> War heute meine Laufräder vom Renner nachziehen lassen und hab dabei den F99 Vorbau und nen 99gr Easton Lenker fürs MTB gesehn und schließlich mitgenommen. Wiegt zusammen 220gr



Ja, das ist schon ultaleicht was der F99 wiegt. Ich habe ihn mit einem Syntace Carbon Lenker. Aber Vorsicht. Beim F99 hatte ich mal eine Rueckrufaktion, Schau mal auf das Herstellungsdatum.

Syntace" data-source=""
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Syntace schrieb:
			
		

> Wir rufen Vorbauten, Modell Force 99 aus der ersten Produktion (Code bis 34.05) zurück und ersetzen diese durch den weltweit sichersten Vorbau seiner Klasse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Claudy (18. September 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Claudy*, hier ist der *Link* zu Focus '08 Folge 71



Danke Erdi ! Schöne Rädchen  - der Bericht wurde übrigens dort aufgenommen, wo ich dieses und letztes Jahr im Urlaub zum wandern war   .

Grüße Anke
(die ebenfalls am Donnerstag frei hat  )


----------



## Erdi01 (18. September 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> gibt's die Rush-Hour überhaupt noch?


JA, allerdings diese und nächste Woche evtl. schon im Laufe des Tages. Wenn ich schon die Möglichkeit habe, werde ich das auch nutzen.

*@all [email protected]* gibt es Interessenten + Teilnehmer für die *Dreieich RTF* am kommenden Sonntag 

*@Red*, was baust Du den am Fully um, soll's leichter werden  

*@Killer*, hast Du Deine Naben schon zu AS geschickt. Also mit einen HR könnt ich Dir aushelfen ...


----------



## gruen (18. September 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> JA, allerdings diese und nächste Woche evtl. schon im Laufe des Tages. Wenn ich schon die Möglichkeit habe, werde ich das auch nutzen.
> 
> *@all [email protected]* gibt es Interessenten + Teilnehmer für die *Dreieich RTF* am kommenden Sonntag


Bin noch am Zweifeln.
Die Alternative, nochmal in den Schwarzwald zu fahren und 200km mit ein paar Höhenmetern zu fahren, ist schon auch verlockend ...


----------



## RedRum05 (18. September 2007)

@Andreas.. hab schon geschaut und mein Vorbau fällt nicht unter die Rückrufaktion.

@Erdi.. Ja, soll leichter und schicker werden 
.. und ja, habe Intresse am RTF!

Zur Rush-Hour. Wenn du diesen Donnerstag nichts anbietest, könnte ich evtl. den Vorschlag machen was anzubieten. Startzeit 18:30 am Kreishaus und dann RMV Weg Nr.5


----------



## Google (18. September 2007)

@[email protected] Ich rufe heutenachmittag/abend nochmal durch  

Mittwoch und Donnerstag, Sonntag und Montag sind bei mir favorisiert  

RTF ? Ist das sone Veranstaltung wo man früh raus muß  :kotz: 

Grüße an alle


Google


----------



## Erdi01 (18. September 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Zur Rush-Hour. Wenn du diesen Donnerstag nichts anbietest, könnte ich evtl. den Vorschlag machen was anzubieten. Startzeit 18:30 am Kreishaus und dann RMV Weg Nr.5


Ja, mach einfach  

Falls bei mir über den Tag nix läuft, kann ich mich ja immer noch bei Dir anschließen.

*Edith:*


Google schrieb:


> RTF ? Ist das sone Veranstaltung wo man früh raus muß  :kotz:
> Google


JAEIN, spätester Start in der Regel um 10 Uhr. Aber wir können durchaus auch was eigenes machen. Die RTF kenn ich zu genüge.

*Nochmal Edith:*


gruen schrieb:


> Die Alternative, nochmal in den Schwarzwald zu fahren und 200km mit ein paar Höhenmetern zu fahren, ist schon auch verlockend ...


wie nochmal Surmi, oder für ein ausgeglichenes Verhältnis sorgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedRum05 (18. September 2007)

**********************************************
LMB für Donnerstag
**********************************************

Am Sonntag will ich nicht zu spät starten, egal was gefahren wird. Ansonsten muss ich mich wohl allein in den RTF stürzen


----------



## KillerN (18. September 2007)

Ok habe das Forum jetzt bissle schleifen lassen und folgende erstmal Felgenstatusmeldung ab:

Die Naben liegen ausgespeicht in einer Kiste im Auto und werden noch morgen Vormittag an Actionsport gesendet. (Habe sie einfach durchgeknipst, wenn ich die per Hand ausgespeicht hätte würde ich noch morgen dransitzten  )

@Erdi Mein Vorderrad ist jetzt aber auch net mehr fahrtüchtig... Da lass ich mir die Nabe ja auch gleich in eine neue Felge einspeichen.

Habe mich für DT Swiss 4.2d Felgen mit DT Revolution 2.0/1.5 Speichen entschieden. Wird ca. 85Gramm pro Felge leichter ausfallen und im Budget bin ich auch geblieben. 

Ich sehe meine Ruhepause als etwas frühere Saisonpause an die ich eigentlich jedes Jahr mache. Sobald das Bike wieder fit ist, werde ich wieder regelmäßig und ausgiebig fahren. Im Winterpokal wird dann wieder richtig geknüppelt...

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Erdi01 (18. September 2007)

*@Red*, sehr schön mit dem LMB, so wünsch ich mir das  

Ich werde aber nicht teilnehmen, da ich mit Google schon tagsüber unterwegs sein werde.

*Details darüber diesmal an anderer Stelle*

Falls es Jemand einrichten kann uns zu begleiten freut uns das ...

*@Claudy*, da Du Donnertag ja frei hast ... aber da war was mit Deinen nicht mehr ganz so Kleinen, wenn ich mich recht entsinne


----------



## RedRum05 (18. September 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Red*, sehr schön mit dem LMB, so wünsch ich mir das
> 
> Ich werde aber nicht teilnehmen, da ich mit Google schon tagsüber unterwegs sein werde.



Na dann bin ich mal gespannt, ob ich am Donnerstag alleine fahren werd 
Ich beneide euch schon jetzt. Hoffe du hast am Donnerstag Abend GPS Daten zur Verfügung


----------



## Claudy (18. September 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Claudy*, da Du Donnertag ja frei hast ... aber da war was mit Deinen nicht mehr ganz so Kleinen, wenn ich mich recht entsinne



Morgen wird er 10!!! An anderer Stelle findest du meine Zusage


----------



## karsten13 (18. September 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> JAEIN, spätester Start in der Regel um 10 Uhr. Aber wir können durchaus auch was eigenes machen. Die RTF kenn ich zu genüge.



also die RTF reizt mich überhaupt net, werde - wenn sich sonst nix ergibt - am Sonntag selbst was anbieten (RR).



RedRum05 schrieb:


> Na dann bin ich mal gespannt, ob ich am Donnerstag alleine fahren werd



ich überlege noch, werde morgen erstmal bei den AWB'lern die "Trailbremse" geben ...  

n8,

Karsten.


----------



## Erdi01 (19. September 2007)

*@Red*, die Daten existieren schon, werden am Donnertag auf Fahrbarkeit überprüft  

*@Killer*, kenn jetzt nicht das Gewicht Deiner Naben, aber wenn der LRS danach immer noch schwer ist liegt es jedenfalls nicht mehr an den Felgen und erstrecht nicht an den Speichen. Nimm noch Alu-Nippel, die reichen und machen auch ettliche g im Vergleich zu Messing weg 

*@Claudy*,


----------



## Erdi01 (19. September 2007)

Aua, aua ... das tut weh ... das arme Canni  







... OK, dem Fahrer tut sicher auch was weh


----------



## theobviousfaker (19. September 2007)

Oh man, das sieht ja aus wie ein Klapprad :O Hoffentlich sieht der Fahrer nicht so geklappt aus!


----------



## KillerN (19. September 2007)

@Erdi Meine Vorderradnabe (SUN Ringle Dirty Flea) wiegt 176gramm. 
Die DT Swiss 240s wiegt gerade mal 24gramm weniger ...

Paket ist unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedRum05 (19. September 2007)

War doch heute ne lockere, aber verdammt kalte Runde mit den AWB´lern...
Morgen wird dann spontan entschieden wo lang es geht, da fürn Frankfurter der RMV Weg zu lang bzw. zu spät werden würde! Auf jeden Fall zieh ich morgen die lange Hose und das Eisbären Wintertrikot an  

@Erdi.. kannst du mir das OVL vielleicht zukommen lassen? Würde mich mal intressieren, wo ihr da so lang fahrt


----------



## karsten13 (19. September 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> War doch heute ne lockere, aber verdammt kalte Runde mit den AWB´lern...
> Morgen wird dann spontan entschieden wo lang es geht, da fürn Frankfurter der RMV Weg zu lang bzw. zu spät werden würde! Auf jeden Fall zieh ich morgen die lange Hose und das Eisbären Wintertrikot an



ja, war schei$$ekalt.

Kannst Du mir noch die gefahrenen km sagen, die Lupine hat mal wieder den Funktacho ausser Gefecht gesetzt  

Für morgen meld' ich mich gleich an, wenn Du Richtung Ffm fährst brauch ich nicht nach Dietzenbach  und könnte mich etwa am Goetheturm oder in Neu-Isenburg einklinken ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## RedRum05 (20. September 2007)

Ich muss mich noch entscheiden, ob wir ne kleine Tour durchs Messeler Hügelland machen, oder richtung Stockstadt a. Main fahren.. ich sag dir am Kreishaus bescheid 
Bis später...


----------



## karsten13 (20. September 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Ich muss mich noch entscheiden, ob wir ne kleine Tour durchs Messeler Hügelland machen, oder richtung Stockstadt a. Main fahren.. ich sag dir am Kreishaus bescheid
> Bis später...



also 18:30 Kreishaus schaffe ich jetzt nicht mehr, entweder Du kommst mir Richtung Ffm entgegen oder später am Kreishaus. Schaue gleich zu Hause nochmal ins Forum...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Erdi01 (20. September 2007)

Ja und wie, läuft jetzt gerade ne RusHour oder nicht  

Google und ich waren mit den Rennern im Spessart und Odenwald. 158 KM 1700 HM. lockeres warmfahren für morgen ---> Reload Kahltalumrundung irgendwas in den 100 KM mit 1600 HM laut Google. Morgen um die Zeit weis ich mehr  

Fahr da morgen eh nur mit um in den Engländer einzufallen und nicht nur dranvorbei zu rollen um dann ein kulinarischen Highlight in einer Tanke in BS zu erleben 

Samstag kann ich nicht und dann geht's Sonntag und Montag weiter. Was wir da machen bequatschen wir dann morgen ...


----------



## karsten13 (20. September 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ja und wie, läuft jetzt gerade ne RusHour oder nicht



also jetzt nicht mehr  .
Das war ein Novum heute, Rush-Hour ohne Erdi01  .

Nachdem ich gemerkt habe, dass Red meinen Beitrag nicht mehr liest, gab's nur eins: Neuen Streckenrekord aufstellen  . War auch dann fast pünktlich am Kreishaus  .
Wir haben dann noch Red's Bruder abgeholt und die Wälder bei Messel unsicher gemacht. Lupine und Funktacho haben sich heute auch vertragen  .

Dank an Jörg  

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## RedRum05 (20. September 2007)

Warst ja dann noch pünktlich 
Irgendwie hat mir die Runde gefallen - 78Km waren es dann. Karsten dürfte somit die 80 locker geknackt haben!?

Mal schaun, was es nächste Woche so gibt


----------



## Erdi01 (20. September 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Das war ein Novum heute, Rush-Hour ohne Erdi01  .
> Karsten.


Erzähl nicht so ein Stuß, meine _Rush-Hour_ ging heute über den ganzen Tag


----------



## karsten13 (20. September 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Erzähl nicht so ein Stuß, meine _Rush-Hour_ ging heute über den ganzen Tag



kann net sein, auf den Bildern seh ich nix was irgendwie mit Rush zu tun hätte, sieht eher nach Kaffeefahrt aus 

Die echte Rush-Hour beginnt ausserdem abends am Kreishaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (20. September 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> kann net sein, auf den Bildern seh ich nix was irgendwie mit Rush zu tun hätte, sieht eher nach *Kaffee*fahrt aus


OK, den gab's unterwegs auch  



> Die echte Rush-Hour beginnt ausserdem abends am Kreishaus


 noch genau bis Ende Oktober, dann ist Schluß !!!!!!


----------



## karsten13 (20. September 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> noch genau bis Ende Oktober, dann ist Schluß !!!!!!



stimmt, dann geht's erstmal nach Zypern    und Winterpokal geht dann auch schon wieder los


----------



## Erdi01 (20. September 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Winterpokal geht dann auch schon wieder los


ich wollt's ja noch nicht erwähnen, aber *DU*, er, *SIE*, es ... wisst ja was Euch blüht ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











_WIPOKA_  _... die nächste Fahrt geht rückwärts ..._





GN8


----------



## Erdi01 (21. September 2007)

Und wieder ist ein ganzer Tag Rush-Hour vorbei. 

Diesmal ist auch eindeutig ein Rush zu erkennen  

Kurzes Statment gibt's diesmal bei den Wolfs-Kollegen zu lesen  

Ich denk die beiden Touren gestern und heute verdienen es eigentlich auch geblogt zu werden. Mal sehen ...

Morgen mach ich nix. Sonntag wohl schon. Ich warte erstmal ab was hier im Angebot sein wird


----------



## Erdi01 (22. September 2007)

wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, hatt heute unsere ... *Cloudy22* ... Geburtstag  















Wünsche Dir einen schönen Tag, das alles OK ist und feiert schön ...


----------



## Lupo (22. September 2007)

huhu cloudy 

auch von mir alles gute zum burztag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miss Marple (22. September 2007)

Hallo Cloudy, auch von mir einen ganz lieben Geburtstagsgruß nach Mörfelden   . Du hast ja am gleichen Tag wie meine Mutti Geburtstag   und ihr habt heute ja ein spitzen Wetter für eure Feier.
Einen Gruß auch an Andreas.

Bis bald Martina


----------



## KillerN (22. September 2007)

Von mir auch alles gute zum Geburtstag   

Bei dem Wetter kann man ja fast draußen Grillen  Wann steigt die Party ? 

*Laufradstatus:*Naben sind am Fr. um 13 Uhr bei Actionsports angekommen


----------



## Kedi (22. September 2007)

Ich musste erst mal überlegen, welche "Claudy" hier Geburtstag hat ... ok, hab's geschnallt  : 

 *Alles Gute zum Geburtstag*  auch von mir  . 

Grüße, kedi


----------



## RedRum05 (22. September 2007)

Von mir auch alles Liebe und Gute zum Geburtstag !!!

Wirklich klasse Wetter heute (gewesen) und eigentlich hab ich dafür viel zu wenig gemacht..
Morgen werd ich früh raus und bis 13-14 Uhr fahren. Ich denke mal, da wird sich noch keiner ausm Bett quälen - falls doch, einfach kurz melden!


----------



## RedRum05 (23. September 2007)

Morgäähn  

Wünsch euch heute viel Spaß auf euren Touren - mal schaun, was und ob jetzt schon auf Deutschenstraßen was los ist


----------



## Erdi01 (23. September 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Morgäähn
> 
> Wünsch euch heute viel Spaß auf euren Touren - mal schaun, was und ob jetzt schon auf Deutschenstraßen was los ist


Sonntag morgen 7:30 --> NIX, da liegt alles noch in der Falle  Ich schaffe noch nicht mal Karstens Rennertreff um 10:30  Und nu  Entweder sind sie hier schon unterwegs, krank, radlos oder machen Pause. 

Pah, dann fahr ich halt allein zum Nachmittag meine Hausrunde, wenigstens ist's dann schön warm  Apro pos Hausrunden, eine fällt mir da ein ...

*@Kedi*, Lust auf Spessarthausrunden


----------



## Erdi01 (23. September 2007)

wieder ein schöner Tag im Spessart und wieder neue Rampen entdeckt  So langsam läuft der Spessart dem Odenwald den Rang ab.

Morgen geht's nochmal mit dem Mounty und Google seine BaBu-Trails inspizieren  Dann ist wettermäßig ja erstmal Essig angesagt  

Muß ich Google morgen hetzen um pünktlich im MonteMare zu erscheihnen oder fällt es krankheitsbedingt aus bzw. treffen wir uns "nur" für das Danach  

Ich hoffe es gibt in *Bad Offenbach* noch Antworten, in Mühlheim scheinen sie ja schon ausgegangen zu sein  

*@Killer*, danke für den Hinweis


----------



## Cloudy22 (23. September 2007)

huch, da bin ich aber wirklich überrascht ...!!!  

vielen dank für die lieben geburtstagswünsche!

liebe grüsse,
cloudy  

@erdi01: alles bestens


----------



## RedRum05 (23. September 2007)

Einfach ne geile Runde heute... bin richtung Dieburg, dann Abschnitte vom RTF gefahren und verlängert... achja, und es nicht bereut Renner zu fahren  

Spessart kenn ich mich leider absolut nicht aus. Müsste ich eigentlich auch mal testen, was es da so gibt 
Morgen werd ich mal schaun, wann ich heim komme - je nach dem gehts dann evtl. für mich richtung Frankenstein!


----------



## Lupo (23. September 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> .....oder fällt es krankheitsbedingt aus bzw. treffen wir uns "nur" für das Danach  .....



ich denk dass ich bis morgen abend wieder soweit hergestellt bin um ne runde zu planschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (24. September 2007)

Lupo schrieb:


> ich denk dass ich bis morgen abend wieder soweit hergestellt bin um ne runde zu planschen


OK, dann bis morgen abend ...

GN8


----------



## Erdi01 (24. September 2007)

*@Google,* danke für die Tour und Tourenbegleitung der letzten tage und vorallem, dass Du heute ein Kettenieter im Gepäck hattest  , sonst wäre's richtig bösartig geworden  

Der heute Tag hatt mich 1 Zahn vom Kettenblatt, eine Kurbelschraube und eine Kette gekostet  

Schön war's trotzdem ... und hier schüttet es gerade ...


----------



## Andreas (24. September 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Morgen werd ich mal schaun, wann ich heim komme - je nach dem gehts dann evtl. für mich richtung Frankenstein!



Und? Bist Du angekommen? Ich wollte heute den letzten warmen und trocknen Tag im September ausnutzen und nach Feierabend mit dem Renner zum Frankenstein. Mußte aber wegen dem strömenden Regen abdrehen und bin dann noch 1 1/2 h in der Sonne flach gefahren.


----------



## RedRum05 (24. September 2007)

Die "letzte" Meter hoch zur Frankenstein im strömenden Regen gefahren und dann oben überlegt und schließlich mim Rad heim. Sind dann allerdings die Abfahrt für die Autos runter und hauptsächlich Straße gefahren. Auf der 426 kam uns noch der Herr Leder entgegen....     
Trotz abkürzen kamen wir fast auf die Km der original Runde  
Jetzt brauch ich aber erst mal ein bissl Pause - merk die letzten Tage in den Beinen und irgendwie fühl ich mich nach so einer Regenfahrt immer viel mehr gefordert.
Zum Wochenende kann es wieder gutes Wetter geben  

@Andreas.. wie fährt man denn am Besten/Schönsten mit dem Renner zur Frankenstein?

@Erdi.. erzähl mal genau, was passiert ist... oder find ich dazu was im Blog !?


----------



## Erdi01 (25. September 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> @Erdi.. erzähl mal genau, was passiert ist... oder find ich dazu was im Blog !?


Im Blog steht nix und ich weis auch nicht wie und warum es passiert ist 

Es war auf der Birkenhainer in der Nähe von Neuses, da gibt's so ne fiese Rampe, die bin ich hoch. ich habe NICHT geschaltet oder sonstawas gemacht. Einfach ein etwas größeren Gang hochgetreten. Aufeinmal ist mir der Antrieb um die Ohren geflogen. 

Nachdem ich mich vom Boden wieder aufgelesen hatte, habe ich nur noch das Ergebnis gesehen.

Kette gerissen, kleines Ritzel vorn Zahnausfall und einige Schiefe und eine Kettenblattschraube hatt es aus der Kurbel zerrissen   

Tja, Eisbärenpower meets Leichtbau = Rush-Hour stehen geblieben !!!


----------



## Andreas (25. September 2007)

@RedRum: Ich fahre in der letzten Zeit von Worfelden über Eberstadt zum Franky.
Von Ober Roden bin ich nur einmal gefahren. Dieburg, Gross-Zimmern, Spachbruecken, Reinheim, Hahn, Rohrbach, Nieder-Modau, Neutscher Hoehe, Ober Beerbach und dann den Franky von hinten hoch ...

@Erdi: Ich hatte auch schon zwei Kettenrisse, aber was Du hattest ist ja heftig 
Deine Kurbelgarnitur scheint ja wirklich zuviel Leichtbau gewesen zu sein. Was passiert dann erst wenn man Carbonkettenblaetter hat?


----------



## RedRum05 (25. September 2007)

@Andreas.. wenn du mal wieder von Worfelden zur Franky fährst, lass es mich wissen. Vielleicht passt es ja zeitlich  

@Erdi.. das ja heftig  .. Garantie  bzgl. Materialfehler ?
BILDER


----------



## Erdi01 (25. September 2007)

*@Andreas,* Carbonkettenblätter, da hört's bei mir dann auch auf  

*@Red*, gibt keine Bilder, dazu müßt ich ja alles wieder aus dem Müll holen. Kette habe ich sowieso immer vorrätig. Kettenblatt und Kurbelschraube habe ich einfach von meiner XT Kurbel, die eh im Keller rumliegt abmontiert = Rush schon wieder einsatzbereit ...

... fast, Bremsbeläge sind rundherum runter. Hatte aber nur noch ein Satz da, muß ich morgen nochmal ran.


----------



## Google (26. September 2007)

Grüzi Ihr Mtb-Buben und Mädels  

Google ist auch endlich wieder online  

Ich muß ja noch unbedingt erwähnen, dass ich die Rennertour Spessart-Odenwaldkombi und die am nächsten Tag folgende Mtb-Tour Birkenhainer-Eselsweg-X SUPERKLASSE fand  Das Wetter war phänomenal und die landschaftlichen Eindrücke ebenso überraschend  Man meint man kennt alles.....Weit gefehlt  

Zum zerbröselten Antrieb vom Erdi01: Der Volker ist genau vor meinen Augen wie ein Baum vom Rad gefallen, nachdem es urplötzlich laut krachte und die (Ketten-)Teile einem fast um die Ohren flogen...KKKRRRKKKBLONNNNG  

@[email protected] Freu mich, dass es so unkompliziert mit den Tourenplanungen geklappt hat. Auf ein Neues  

Kaum wieder online, werde ich mich auch gleich wieder bis auf weiteres in eine Bikepause verabschieden. Ich muß unbedingt Kraft tanken! 

Wenn das Wetter allerdings einigermaßen passabel am Samstag wird, muß ich noch ein an mein Schwager gegebenes Versprechen einlösen und eine gemütliche Tour bei uns im Vorderspessart anbieten...natürlich mit Einkehr im Naturfreundehaus  Ein blutiger Anfänger ohne jegliche Kondi ist er aber auch net. 

Wer ebenso ein Interesse an eine gemütliche Tour hat einfach hier melden. Ich mach kein LMB-Eintrag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (26. September 2007)

Google schrieb:


> werde ich mich auch gleich wieder bis auf weiteres in eine Bikepause verabschieden.


habe ich heute auch gemacht. 4 Stunden durch die Gegend gegondelt, in einen Tempo, dass ich nicht mal ins schwitzen gekommen bin. Mann könnte auch sagen, ich habe AUF meinem Bike pausiert  Trocken geblieben und viel Sonne abgekommen  

Und Wellmann statt nur von außen, nun auch mal von innen gesehen. Hatt einen hervorragenden Eindruck hinterlassen. Ich kenne keinen Laden der edler wirken würde.


----------



## karsten13 (26. September 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> 4 Stunden durch die Gegend gegondelt



habe ich heute auch gemacht.   Na gut, es waren nur 3 h ...

Hab mir bergab den Ar$ch abgefroren  , aber besser heute frieren als morgen schwimmen  

Gibt's eigentlich ne Rush, ähm Rain-Hour?

@Killer: Was machen die Laufräder?

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Erdi01 (27. September 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Gibt's eigentlich ne Rush, ähm Rain-Hour?
> Karsten.


für mich nicht


----------



## KillerN (27. September 2007)

@karsten13 Laufräder sind schon vorkasse bezahlt und ich warte noch auf die Versandbestätigung

Wenn die kommen fahre ich auch bei regen, mir egal ...

@Erdi Den Eisbären passiert aber auch alles was so passieren kann ... *g*


----------



## karsten13 (27. September 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> @karsten13 Laufräder sind schon vorkasse bezahlt und ich warte noch auf die Versandbestätigung
> 
> Wenn die kommen fahre ich auch bei regen, mir egal ...



oh oh, wohl falsches Thema  
Drück Dir die Daumen, dass nicht noch 1 WE drauf geht ...
... Du brauchst halt ein RR, dann geht die Gefahr des vollständigen Entzugs gegen 0  

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## RedRum05 (27. September 2007)

Was bin ich froh - endlich daheim  
Bis kurz vor 19 Uhr im Büro gessesen und dann noch von Möfelden fast 1 std. heim gebraucht  

Jetzt denke ich an alles, nur nicht ans Biken.
Morgen wirds auch noch mal spät und dann wird das Wochenende wieder genutzt und wehe es regnet!!!

Hab jetzt noch ein paar Teile fürs Fully bestellt, da ich es ja bald komplett zerlegen werde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KillerN (29. September 2007)

So nach schnellem Versand (gestern gings in die Post) kamen heute morgen die guten Stücker bei mir an. Also was steht an ?  

Später fahre ich erstmal alleine eine kleine Testrunde.

Grüße
Jens

P.S.: Steht Donnerstag die Rushhour ?


----------



## Erdi01 (29. September 2007)

*@Killer*, Deine Pause sieht so beendet aus  

Wie schwer ist den Dein LRS nun  

*RusHour* ist für Donnerstag geplant  

Ich muß nachher mein Hardtail fertig machen und wiegen, hab's um die HS33 erleichtert  

Morgen soll's Wetter gut sein, bin noch am überlegen was ich morgen zum Abschluß so anstelle  Mal sehen was die Paralleluniversen so treiben ...

Kleine Info am Rande: Am "Tag der Deutschen Einheit" ist eine Einheits_tour_ RR zum Melli in Planung


----------



## Google (29. September 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Kleine Info am Rande: Am "Tag der Deutschen Einheit" ist eine Einheits_tour_ RR zum Melli in Planung


Mann, mann...die ganze Zeit hats net in den Beinen gejuckt. Jetzt muß ich hart bleiben, dass ich mich erst wieder kommendes WE  auf irgendeinen Esel schwinge  

Am WE sone Fragen zu stellen ist zwar nicht unbedingt die richtige Zeit, ich habs aber schon länger im Kopf und wills los werden:

Gibts mal wieder einen Stammtisch ? Ich könnte mal wieder den ganzen Haufen von Euch sehen  Da kann man auch mal über den kommenden Winter und  Vorhaben reden  

Grüße

Google


----------



## RedRum05 (29. September 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Kleine Info am Rande: Am "Tag der Deutschen Einheit" ist eine Einheits_tour_ RR zum Melli in Planung



Weiter planen  
Wenn wirklich was entstehen sollte, bin ich dabei!

Was ich dieses WE machen, weiß ich selbst noch nicht. Erst mal abwarten, wie sich das Wetter noch entwickelt.


----------



## Erdi01 (29. September 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ich muß nachher mein Hardtail fertig machen und wiegen, hab's um die HS33 erleichtert


ferdisch ... ich glaub ich werd morgen meine V-Brakes einfahren. Ich bin aber jetzt schon sprachlos, was V-Brakes mit Nokons leisten können  

Die Bremspower ist jetzt schon auf Marta-Niveau. Die HS33 wird zur Lachnummer und warum eingentlich dieser ganze Scheiben-Hype  

Jetzt werd ich nochmal Hibike beehren, mir ist gerade noch was eingefallen ...


----------



## Google (29. September 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Die Bremspower ist jetzt schon auf Marta-Niveau. Die HS33 wird zur Lachnummer und warum eingentlich dieser ganze Scheiben-Hype


 Spätestens bei Regen oder Schnee wirds Dir wieder einfallen......Ach so..Da fährste ja net


----------



## RedRum05 (29. September 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Spätestens bei Regen oder Schnee wirds Dir wieder einfallen......Ach so..Da fährste ja net



Wollte ich auch grade dazu posten 
Hab ich die Woche gesehn auf dem Heimweg von der Frankenstein. Bruder mit V-Brake hatte Probleme und nen üblen Bremsverschleiss und die Scheibe...


----------



## Erdi01 (29. September 2007)

V-Brake bei Regen, ist in erster Linie eine Frage des richtigen Bremsbelages. Mit dem Richtigen hast Du auch im Regen ein Wurfanker. Ob ich einen habe weis ich (noch) nicht, sind halt die Serienbeläge einer Avid SD SL  Und dann braucht's natürlich ein geschlossenes Kabelsystem, dann wird auch eine V-Brake zur Sorglosbremse  

Jedenfalls habe ich jetzt alles was ich im Keller an leichteren Parts gefunden habe verbaut. Gewicht ist von 10,7 auf 10,34 *fahrfertig* runter. Für ein 13 Jahre altes Hardtail soweit ganz gut und immerhin 480g leichter wie mein *Rush*.  Jetzt kann ich's wenigstens wieder mit meinen Gewissen vereinbaren mich überhaupt noch auf's Hardtail zu setzen und es nicht gleich in die Tonne zu treten  

Und trotzdem finde ich, für ein Hardtail immer noch sackschwer  

Naja, 2008 müssen wir uns ja auch mit irgendwas beschäftigen


----------



## Erdi01 (29. September 2007)

*@Blacky*, Ich glaube Du hattest mir bei unserer letzen Ausfahrt von einem Cervelo R3 erzählt - oder  

Ich habe heute bei Hibike draufgesessen ---> das ist ja mal nur GEIL  Hohl's Dir ...

Oder mal auf's neue Canyon F10 warten, dass gefällt mir jetzt auch. Wen wundert's, sieht ja auch aus wie ein Cannondale SuperSix und wird wohl nur die Hälfte kosten. Da könnt auch ich's mir überlegen, immerhin hätt ich ja noch das "C" 

Aber bis die in Koblenz liefern können, wer weis was ich bis dahin habe. Gerade vorhin wieder um ein paar Euronen am SystemSix-Rahmen in der Bucht vorbeigeschossen


----------



## KillerN (29. September 2007)

@ Erdi Vorderrad wiegt exakt 800 g. (inkl. Felgenband und Messingnippel). Hinterrad kann ich leider nicht sagen da ich schon das Ritzelpaket drauf habe  

Bin heute mal 2 Std gefahren,Heusen.- Selig. - Hanau - Of - Heusen. (am Main entlang) 

Morgen werde ich so um 13 Uhr zu einer gediegenen Runde starten ...

@ Erdi Wenn du dir das Canyon zulegen solltest, kannste ja ein "dale" hinten dran lakieren. "Canyondale"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (29. September 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> "Canyondale"



  

Morgen ist bei mir RR dran, wer Interesse hat, Termin steht im Nachbarforum ...

Habe mein MTB (und mich  ) heute richtig eingesaut, waren bis zum Winterstein ...  

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## BlackTrek (29. September 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Blacky*, Ich glaube Du hattest mir bei unserer letzen Ausfahrt von einem Cervelo R3 erzählt - oder
> 
> Ich habe heute bei Hibike draufgesessen ---> das ist ja mal nur GEIL  Hohl's Dir ...



Hibike hat eins da? Und man kann es probefahren???  

Ausser das so ein dickes Mädchen wie ich darauf aussieht wie eine Kuh beim Schlittschuhlaufen, finde ich es auch ziemlich geil von Spec und Aussehen her. Aber gefahren bin ichs noch nicht...

So ein Mist, dass ich die nächsten 10 Tage keine Möglichkeit habe, da vorbeizuschauen!  


Mein Projekt ist nämlich endlich abgeschlossen und ich mach jetzt erstmal URLAUB!!!    

Morgen fliegen wir nach Sizilien. Mal sehen, ob man da auch schön biken kann.


----------



## Erdi01 (29. September 2007)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Hibike hat eins da? Und man kann es probefahren???


Yes Baby, in Größe 56, Vorführradl mit Record, nur vom Feinsten und seit gestern brutal reduziert, weil die demnächst umziehen und es, wie vieles Andere, nicht mitnehmen wollen  Ich konnte es gerade noch verhindern KEIN Stork Adrenalin Carbon Fully Rahmen da rauszuzerren  

Geh auf deren HP und schau Dir den Umzugs Blowout an, oder besser nicht  


> Ausser das so ein dickes Mädchen wie ich darauf aussieht wie eine Kuh beim Schlittschuhlaufen,


Na sie übertreibt mal wieder maßlos  


> Mein Projekt ist nämlich endlich abgeschlossen und ich mach jetzt erstmal URLAUB!!!
> 
> Morgen fliegen wir nach Sizilien. Mal sehen, ob man da auch schön biken kann.


Die Anmerkung mußte jetzt auch nicht sein, meiner ist nämlich rum  

Viel Spaß und bis bald ...


----------



## BlackTrek (29. September 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Geh auf deren HP und schau Dir den Umzugs Blowout an, oder besser nicht



Mist, jetzt hab ichs nicht lassen können und nachgeschaut. Und dann auch noch mit Record. Na das wird wohl weg sein, bis ich wieder da bin...


----------



## Erdi01 (29. September 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> Morgen werde ich so um 13 Uhr zu einer gediegenen Runde starten ...


gediegene Runde klingt gut, da komme ich mit und fahr meine V-Brake ein. Auf RR habe ich keinen Bock.

*Treffpunkt: 13:15 Patterhäuser Hofgut* 

Da könnt sich doch auch *@Bad [email protected]* zur gediegenen Runde einfinden. Oder habt Ihr was besseres vor  



> @ Erdi Wenn du dir das Canyon zulegen solltest, kannste ja ein "dale" hinten dran lakieren. "Canyondale"


Da liegst Du gar nicht so verkehrt. Du kennst die neuste Entwicklung noch garnicht. CD schluckt Canyon = Canyondale  
(das nur oft genug geschrieben und wiederholt ... so bringt man Gerüchte in Umlauf  )

Bis morgen ...


----------



## Erdi01 (29. September 2007)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Mist, jetzt hab ichs nicht lassen können und nachgeschaut. Und dann auch noch mit Record. Na das wird wohl weg sein, bis ich wieder da bin...


irre ich mich oder ist das ein Versandhändler. Das Teil ist doch nur ein Tastendruck entfernt


----------



## Google (29. September 2007)

In Sizilien ists bestimmt noch schön warm. Viel Spass  

Patershäuser Hofgut hört sich gut an....ist nur ne Woche zu früh  

.......Ach mal gucken wies Wetter in Malle grad ist


----------



## Google (29. September 2007)

Google schrieb:


> .......Ach mal gucken wies Wetter in Malle grad ist



*Ich will auch weg !!!*

  ​


----------



## Erdi01 (29. September 2007)

Google schrieb:


> *Ich will auch weg !!!*
> 
> ​


DANKE 

Montag morgen 10 Uhr in Deutschland ... 







*Lupo ... Erdi ... Google ...*

... und die Krönung ...






*Blacky *

Gute Nacht *Eisbären*, gute Nacht dunkel Deutschland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KillerN (30. September 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *Treffpunkt: 13:15 Patterhäuser Hofgut*



Freue mich, bis später dann


----------



## Lupo (30. September 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> .... Oder habt Ihr was besseres vor   ...



wir haben uns grad entschlossen ne runde über die hohe str. und wetterau zu fahren...


----------



## Erdi01 (30. September 2007)

Lupo schrieb:


> wir haben uns grad entschlossen ne runde über die hohe str. und wetterau zu fahren...


hätte ich (denke auch Killer) auch kein Problem mit - oder  

Wann wollt Ihr denn los


----------



## Lupo (30. September 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> hätte ich (denke auch Killer) auch kein Problem mit - oder
> 
> Wann wollt Ihr denn los



...sind grade dabei zu packen.


----------



## Erdi01 (30. September 2007)

Lupo schrieb:


> ...sind grade dabei zu packen.


Na dann, gute Fahrt ...


----------



## Erdi01 (30. September 2007)

Als ich vorhin bei Rotwild vorbei bin, dachte ich mir:

*COOL* , mein Lady ist älter wie die Firma auf dem Schild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedRum05 (1. Oktober 2007)

Ich hab mir grade mal die Vorhersagen für die nächsten Tage angeschaut  
Da wird es wohl einen freien Mittwoch auf der Couch geben und Donnerstag nen ruhigen Abend...

Soll, so weit ich das gesehen habe erst wieder zum Wochenende besser werden. Wird die Zeit eben genutzt für ne Pause. Nächste Woche wird das MTB eh zerlegt...


----------



## Erdi01 (1. Oktober 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Nächste Woche wird das MTB eh zerlegt...


erzähl endlich mal mehr, was Du eigentlich mit dem Mounty vorhast  ... so eine Um- oder Ausbaugeschichte eignet sich auch für nen Blog ... Ich habe kein Bock immer mein eigenes dummes Zeug zu lesen

*Frage an die HAC5 Besitzer:*
Was ist dieses Night-Light-Display, ist das des Nachts beleuchtet  
Ist das Licht ein und ausschaltbar oder leuchtet es auf tastendruck  

Mein Ciclo CM436M frisst Batterien (eine pro Monat) seit der mal gefutet war  Ich habe die Eisbärenschnauze voll, was neues muß her


----------



## RedRum05 (1. Oktober 2007)

Hab zwar ein Hac4 Pro, aber die Funktion sollte die selbe sein 
Die kannst du manuell einschalten und dann leuchtet der Tacho wenn du drauf rum drückst und nach ein paar Sekunden geht das Licht wieder aus. Der "Manager" geht nach 8 std. automatisch aus, oder wenn du ihn manuell ausschaltest. <- So kenn ich das ganze von meinem!

Zum Umbau werd ich Bilder etc. posten, wenn es so weit ist. Keine Angst!


----------



## Erdi01 (1. Oktober 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> . Der "Manager" geht nach 8 std. automatisch aus, oder wenn du ihn manuell ausschaltest.


wer oder was ist der "Manager"


> Zum Umbau werd ich Bilder etc. posten, wenn es so weit ist. Keine Angst!


Nicht hier posten ---> Blog und Fotoalbum anlegen und da dokumentieren, viel interessanter !!!!

*Wofür ist die Hompage da ---> GILT IM ÜBRIGEN FÜR JEDEN*


----------



## Andreas (2. Oktober 2007)

Den Manager kenn ich auch nicht, aber die Lichtfunktion ist so wie von Red beschrieben. Sie frisst aber viel Strom. 

Oder Du baust Dir so etwas:
Tachobeleuchtung


----------



## fohns (2. Oktober 2007)

ne tachobeleuchtung kam man auch günstig kaufen.
die Sigma Nightlight kostet unter 10 euro.
Google hat mich auf die idee gebracht.
die batterien halten lang, das licht reicht aus, schnelle montage.

grüße vom
fohns


----------



## BlackTrek (2. Oktober 2007)

Hallo! Wollte mich nur mal kurz bei  Euch melden.  Ich sitze hier gerade auf der Hotelterasse  und die Sonne ist eben untergegangen. Man hat von hier einen prima Blick  auf das Meer und die Felsige Küste (und  WLAN gibts halt auch ).  Wetter ist super und die leih-Bikes taugen auch. Aber ganz schön bergig hier.    Trotzdem: Ich vermisse Deutschland garnicht...   

Ich wünsche Euch einer schönen Feiertag !


----------



## Erdi01 (2. Oktober 2007)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Ich wünsche Euch einer schönen Feiertag !


Na TOLL und hier kommt unsere  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ---> Wetterbericht

*Edith wurde gerade informiert,* dass morgen um 11 die Dtz Renner Runde startet. Habe aber immer noch nett mehr Spaß beim Blick auf's Wetter. Mal morgen früh aus dem Fenster guggen ...


----------



## karsten13 (2. Oktober 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> dass morgen um 11 die Dtz Renner Runde startet.



wie? was? RR?  
RR hatte ich gerade noch, mir ist eher nach dicken Reifen. Claudy hat nebenan auch sowas geschrieben, Tendenz gegen mittag in den Taunus wenn es nicht kübelt ...
Interessenten?

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Claudy (2. Oktober 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> wenn es nicht kübelt ...



Es wird nicht kübeln! Es wird evtl. etwas tröpfeln und außerdem ist es ganz warm......und wer ist denn hier aus Zuckerwatte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (2. Oktober 2007)

nun, wenn man die Foren nur aufmerksam genug liest ist für morgen genug im Angebot auch ohne LMB's: Renner Dtz, Renner Melli, MainSpacking, Mounty Babu, Mounty Taunus, Mounty Odw und wenn ich will, kann ich allein noch 20 Variationen rauskramen und anbieten. Will aber nicht, ich BLOG mal wieder  

Ich entscheide morgen früh, wenn ich irgendwann aufgestanden bin, was ich mache. Schönen Feiertag ...


----------



## RedRum05 (2. Oktober 2007)

Bei den Wetteraussichten für morgen bin ich mir nicht so sicher, ob ich fahren werde. Wenn werd ich wohl spontan um 11 Uhr in Dtz. stehen 

Komischerweise muss ich mich grade zwingen daheim zu bleiben. Noch jemand Lust auf nen Nightride


----------



## Erdi01 (2. Oktober 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Noch jemand Lust auf nen Nightride


Cool, ein echter N8Ride, sagen wir 1 Uhr Kreishaus Dietzenbach  

Wenn Du zur Dtz-Renner-Runde fährst poste das hier ... wach werd ich woll sein ...


----------



## karsten13 (3. Oktober 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Komischerweise muss ich mich grade zwingen daheim zu bleiben. Noch jemand Lust auf nen Nightride



bei mir hätte ich ja auf senile Bettflucht getippt, aber in Deinem Alter


----------



## Erdi01 (3. Oktober 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> bei mir hätte ich ja auf senile Bettflucht getippt, aber in Deinem Alter


also mach Dich auf'en Weg, hast noch 56 Minuten  

Und wo ist *Red,* fängt so ne Schei$$e an und kneift jetzt ... oder watt


----------



## RedRum05 (3. Oktober 2007)

1 Uhr Kreishaus !?


----------



## karsten13 (3. Oktober 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> also mach Dich auf'en Weg, hast noch 56 Minuten



gute halbe Stunde reicht  

Ausserdem hat meine Lupine heute, ähm gestern schon gebrannt  .

n8,

Karsten.


----------



## Erdi01 (3. Oktober 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> 1 Uhr Kreishaus !?


Meinste das jetzt ernst. Ich habe mein Nachtgewand recht schnell gegen Radlergewand getauscht  

@Karsten kneift


----------



## karsten13 (3. Oktober 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> @Karsten kneift



ja, der geht nur nüchtern aufs Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedRum05 (3. Oktober 2007)

Ich weiß nicht mal, ob ich das ernst meine... Bock hätte ich schon. Allerdings müsste ich mich umziehn und noch die Lampe montieren. Dann wirds aber nix mit 11 Uhr starten morgen bzw. heute 

Also wenn wir zu Dritt wären, müsste ich hart mit mir kämpfen nicht zu fahren!


----------



## karsten13 (3. Oktober 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ich habe mein Nachtgewand recht schnell gegen Radlergewand getauscht



wieso eigentlich tauschen?


----------



## Erdi01 (3. Oktober 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht mal, ob ich das ernst meine... Bock hätte ich schon. Allerdings müsste ich mich umziehn und noch die Lampe montieren. Dann wirds aber nix mit 11 Uhr starten morgen bzw. heute


Deine Entscheidung, ein Nachtmensch bin ich so oder so. Ich wäre dann wohl auch eher nicht um 11 am Start.

@Kartsen13, Prost und GN8 *Edith: oder doch nicht GN8*


----------



## RedRum05 (3. Oktober 2007)

Was hab ich da bloß angefangen  
Karsten wärst du dabei? Ansonsten kann man mal wirklich nen Nightride planen mit Startzeit dann aber 0 Uhr, oder !? Freitag 
Würde mir glaube ich jetzt zu spät werden, bis ich fertig bin. Dann könnte ich aufm Rückweg ja beim Bäcker vorbei und Brötchen holen


----------



## Erdi01 (3. Oktober 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Was hab ich da bloß angefangen


nur das ausgeschrieben, was ich den ganzen Sommer gedacht habe. Nur Mangels passender Wettervorhersage nicht ausgeschrieben habe  

Aber gut, nuh is FEIERABEND - ich haue die Kiste jetzt platt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 sonst sitz ich die ganze N8 noch davor.

Vllt bis später ... Ihr Pfeiffen ...


----------



## Lupo (3. Oktober 2007)

Claudy schrieb:


> ......und wer ist denn hier aus Zuckerwatte



täusch dich mal net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedRum05 (3. Oktober 2007)

11 Uhr werd ich wohl nicht mehr schaffen. Was ist das eigentlich für ne Suppe da draußen ?


----------



## Claudy (3. Oktober 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Meinste das jetzt ernst. Ich habe mein Nachtgewand recht schnell gegen Radlergewand getauscht



   Schlafanzug auf Cannondale    

Heute gibt es eine Taunustour  - Treffpunkt um 12:00 Uhr in F-Ginnheim oder 13:00 Uhr an der Hohemark. Strecke: Marmorstein, Saalburg, Winterstein und dann irgendwie zurück......... 

Marius meint, da müssen noch irgendwie solche Smileys hin....also gut:  :kotz:


----------



## Google (3. Oktober 2007)

Ja, da wünsch ich allen heutigen Tourern viel Spass dabei. Meine Bikepause beende ich erst dieses WE und fange dann auch seeehr gemäßigt an weil ich Bock dazu habe 

Ich werde wohl mein Revier wieder genauer auskundschaften und zwar schwerpunktmäßig diesmal das ebene Gelände. Da hab ich schon nette Pfade/Trails entdeckt woraus man sicherlich ne gemütliche Tour mit Einkehr zaubern kann. Falls ich die Zauberformel finde, werde ich es bei stabilen Herbstwetter anbieten. Das wäre dann auch mal wieder etwas für beide Geschlechter  

Apropos Schlafanzug: Ich besitze nur einen und der ist noch vom Krankenhausbesuch vor Jahren. Seit dem liegt er unbenutzt im Schrank. Ich bevorzuge _ZENSIERT_ zu schlafen 



 





Grüße

Google


----------



## RedRum05 (3. Oktober 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Apropos Schlafanzug: Ich besitze nur einen und der ist noch vom Krankenhausbesuch vor Jahren. Seit dem liegt er unbenutzt im Schrank. Ich bevorzuge _ZENSIERT_ zu schlafen
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Google



Warum machst du sowas....  

Vielleicht gibts nachher ne spontane Tour zum Kuchenfuttern


----------



## BlackTrek (3. Oktober 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Vielleicht gibts nachher ne spontane Tour zum Kuchenfuttern



und? haben die verschiedenen angekündigten touren stattgefunden?


oder ward ihr auch so faul wie wir?





SCNR


----------



## RedRum05 (3. Oktober 2007)

Ich war schon wieder viel zu aktiv..  
Die Idee mit dem Kuchen wurden leider erst nach der Tour was. Hab um 14 Uhr nen Anruf bekommen und waren dann doch noch zu fünft unterwegs - wobei 3 aus der Gruppe den Nachnamen Richter hatten 
Also gings über Schaafheim, Radheim hoch zum Binselberg, richtung Gr. Umstadt und über Dieburg durchs Messeler Hügelland zurück.

... und was habt ihr so gemacht


----------



## karsten13 (3. Oktober 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> ... und was habt ihr so gemacht



Kleine Taunustour  , Klick mich






Alle Bilder gibt's hier.

Und morgen? Rush-Hour?  Wetter sieht gut aus ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Erdi01 (3. Oktober 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Und morgen? Rush-Hour?  Wetter sieht gut aus ...


Was auch noch - Seid doch alle heute schon gefahren - oder nett  

Na gut, mal *LMB* aktiviert und schauen was passiert ...


----------



## KillerN (4. Oktober 2007)

War gestern in den Bergen rund um Miltenberg unterwegs, war ne gediegene Tour (bin aber nicht mitm Rad bis runter *g*)

@Erdi Habe dir eine Mail auf die Homepage Addy weitergeleitet...

Dann bis Abends


----------



## Erdi01 (4. Oktober 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> @Erdi Habe dir eine Mail auf die Homepage Addy weitergeleitet...


Danke. Tja, wenn man ein Raven zu Hause stehen hat, bekommt mal Mails aus der ganzen Welt  

Also dafür, dass ich gar keine *RusHour* heute anbieten wollte und quasi dazu gedrängt wurde, hatt's wieder Spaß gemacht. Vorallem der Langener-Waldsee-Trail im dunklen hatt was  

Die armen *Eisbärn* mußte ganz schön schwitzen, das war aber auch eine Hitze heute abend  Es wird Zeit, dass sich die Themperaturen langsam einem erträglichen Maß annähern, so Richtung NULL Grad und dann langsam sinkend  ... das wär doch mal angenehm Eisbärenwetter ... oder meint Ihr nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (4. Oktober 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Also dafür, dass ich gar keine *RusHour* heute anbieten wollte und quasi dazu gedrängt wurde, hatt's wieder Spaß gemacht. Vorallem der Langener-Waldsee-Trail im dunklen hatt was



ja, der Trail war schön  
Wer hat Dich denn vorher gedrängt?   



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Die armen *Eisbärn* mußte ganz schön schwitzen, das war aber auch eine Hitze heute abend  Es wird Zeit, dass sich die Themperaturen langsam einem erträglichen Maß annähern, so Richtung NULL Grad und dann langsam sinkend  ... das wär doch mal angenehm Eisbärenwetter ... oder meint Ihr nicht



also eigentlich war's für nen Sonnenstich heute zu dunkel, oder doch nicht?  

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Erdi01 (4. Oktober 2007)

Sonnenstich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   ... mag ich nett ... ich nehm lieber Bienenstich .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ... hach sind die scheeee ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ich muß mich mal gaaaaaanz ruhig hinlegen ...


----------



## Google (5. Oktober 2007)

*Hat jemand Lust ?*

Grüße

Google


----------



## loti (5. Oktober 2007)

Hallo liebe Radler,
mich gibt es auch noch. In den letzten Wochen war ich viel mit dem Rad unterwegs, aber für Eure Verhältnisse eher gemütlich.
Nun habe ich für Sonntag ein Tourenangebot, da ich eine Tour eines anderen Tourenleiters des ADFC Dreieich übernehme.
Einmal quer durch den Taunus - von der Hohenmark zum Eichelbacher Hof und zurück nach Niedernhausen (ca. 60 km, 1200 hm). Details findet ihr im LMB.
Liebe Grüße
loti


----------



## Erdi01 (6. Oktober 2007)

*@Loti*, schön mal wieder "offiziell" von Dir zu hören  und *@Google*, kann an Euren Touren nicht teilnehmen, weil hier ist das *TOUR*-Renner-Konkurenz-Angebot, an dem ich beteiligt bin   

Indian Summer RENNER Tour: *Sonntag, 07.10.*



gruen schrieb:


> Treffpunkt in Mainhausen am Brückle.
> Dann:
> Hörstein - Rückersbach - Oberafferbach - Johannesberg - Breunsberg - Wenighösbach - Feldkahl - Rottenberg - Sailauf - über die Höhenstrasse - Grosslaudenbach - Schöllkrippen - Kahlgrund runter - Alzenau - und wieder zum Brückle.



*Treffpunkte:*
10:30 Kreishaus Dietzenbach
11:30 Dettinger Brücke/Mainhausen

Hier sind auch wiederrum ALLE willkommen  
LMB gibt es keinen, wer da ist, ist da oder meldet sich hier ...

GN8


----------



## Google (6. Oktober 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> @Google[/B], kann an Euren Touren nicht teilnehmen, weil hier ist das *TOUR*-Renner-Konkurenz-Angebot, an dem ich beteiligt bin
> 
> Indian Summer RENNER Tour:


 Moin, Moin

nach meiner zweiwöchigen Bikepause lass ich es für einige Zeit erst einmal gemächlicher angehen. Sonst wäre ich bei dem schönen Wetter sicherlich bei der Rennertour dabei . Allen Teilnehmern viel Spass.

Grüße

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (6. Oktober 2007)

ich lese überall nur Sonntag, fährt auch heute Jemand  

Ich fahr jetzt erstmal zum Stenger, mein Rush aus seinen Fängen befreien ...

*@Google*, noch kannst Du es Dir überlegen, nach der Pause bist Du doch frisch und ausgeruht. Deine Haustrails laufen nicht weg - die Renner-Saison schon


----------



## RedRum05 (7. Oktober 2007)

War heute (mal wieder) bei der Frankenstein  
Allerdings bin ich wohl spontan mit 15Uhr zu spät für die Meisten hier los gefahren..
Gegen 19 Uhr daheim, schnell was gegessen und direkt in die Badewanne. Allerdings fühl ich mich grade irgendwie nicht so gesund  
Hals krazt ein wenig und Nase ist zu.

Bilder folgen die Tage, wenn ich sie bekomme. 

... in diesem Sinne gehts wieder unter die Decke mit einem warmen Tee!


----------



## [email protected] (8. Oktober 2007)

War auch mit auf der Burg, war mega Wetter und ne echt fette Tour... Hat riesen Spaß gemacht.
Die Bilder kannst du heute Abend haben, Jörg! Sind ein paar gute dabei...

Gruß Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (8. Oktober 2007)

Moin, moin

Es war ja heutemorgen schon arschkalt als ich die knappen 10 Minuten mit dem Rad zur S-Bahnstation fuhr. Das ist schon an der Grenze zu Handschuhen und Stirnband  Tja, das Eisbärenwetter und der Winterpokal sind nicht mehr weit.....jetzt merkt mers schon deutlich  

Was hat dennn eigentlich der Rest so getrieben am WE ? Andreas, Lupo, Miss Marple, KillerN etc. ?

Ich war gestern in den Steinbrüchen unterwegs und....das hat heftig Spass gemacht  Wenns trocken ist, würde ichs gerne am WE nochmal anbieten in Kombi mit Flachlandtrails in der Umgebung. Ich hoffe ein paar von Euch sind dann dabei  

Achso, ganz vergessen: Jetzt am Dienstag bin ich da auch unterwegs. Es geht aber schon um 5 los....Siehe LMB

Grüße

Google


----------



## Ippie (8. Oktober 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Tja, das Eisbärenwetter und der Winterpokal sind nicht mehr weit.....jetzt merkt mers schon deutlich



Moin zusammen,

leider wird es immer kälter. Ich bin zwar am Samtag in kurzer Montur unterwegs gewesen, aber bei längeren Abfahrten wird es schnell recht frisch. Der WP läßt grüßen. Ja und morgens oder abends wird es richtig kalt.  
Aber das Wetter vom WE läßt noch auf einen schönen Herbst hoffen, wo wenigstens in den Mittagsstunden eine nicht allzu "kalte" Tour stattfinden kann.



Google schrieb:


> Was hat dennn eigentlich der Rest so getrieben am WE ?
> Grüße
> 
> Google



Ich war mit meiner Frau bei einer samstäglichen Ausfahrt rund um den Fernblick unterwegs. Nach einigen spontanen Wegänderungen wollte ich nach langer Zeit mal wieder die "Teufelsmühle" fahren. Und was haben die gemacht? Bäume gefällt wie die gestörten.......! Der Weg ist einfach weg. Nur noch flachgelegte Bäume sind zu sehen. Also mussten wir zurück und sind dann von der anderen Bachseite zum Fernblick zurück. Der einzige Vorteil-ich habe für eine Wintertour einen neuen Weg gefunden (WAB), den ich als Feierabendrunde nutzen kann. 

Gruß


----------



## Andreas (8. Oktober 2007)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Was hat dennn eigentlich der Rest so getrieben am WE ?
> Grüße
> 
> Google



Hi,

ich hatte leider wenig Zeit am Wochenende und die letzten Wochen.
Am Sonntag Vormittag habe ich den Odenwald mit dem Renner mal von Norden nach Osten durchquert. Ich bin zum Kaffee trinken von Worfelden nach Collenberg (liegt etwas weiter als Miltenberg) gefahren und habe am letzten Berg meinen Trainingsrückstand und meine Erkältung in Form von Krämpfen gemerkt. Der Mönchberg hat es aber auch in Sich. Eine lange Gerade mit 12% Steigung zieht sich steil hoch. Zum Glück hatte ich einen Rückfahrservice.

Trotz des tollen Wetters musste ich Windjacke und Armlinge leider anbehalten.


----------



## Erdi01 (8. Oktober 2007)

Moin,

ich bin ja nur am lesen, lesen, lesen ...  

Samstag ein bisschen um die Häuser gerollt und Sonntag das Angekündigte mit grün  

Super Wetter, in kurz gefahren, quer durch den Spessart bis Sailauf. Da wo die Straße zum Engländer hochklappt, hatt sich grün Schlauch UND Mantel aufgeschnitten  Halt besmöglich geflickt und weiter. Über den Engländer und wieder runter nach Schöllkrippen und über Hohl zurück nach Dreieich.

Und jetzt häng ich gleich am Telefon. Meine Alice-Schlampe (d.R. Internetprovider) hatt am WE schlapp gemacht. Ohne Internet zu Hause ist mal ja wie blind  Telefon her ...


----------



## _jazzman_ (8. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Eisbären...

hat von Euch jemand Interesse?
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4116066&postcount=4553




Viele Grüße
_jazzman_


----------



## Lupo (8. Oktober 2007)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Hallo Eisbären...
> 
> hat von Euch jemand Interesse?
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4116066&postcount=4553
> ...



interesse an der gegend schon, aber net als wettbewerb 
im frühjahr sind blacktrek und ich das endertbachtal runtergefahren, war echt ne schöne tour, viel zu schade um im renntempo durchzuheitzen.
die streckenbeschreibung vom mara wird mal gespeichert für nächstes jahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gruen (8. Oktober 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> (...)Super Wetter, in kurz gefahren, quer durch den Spessart bis Sailauf. Da wo die Straße zum Engländer hochklappt, hatt sich grün Schlauch UND Mantel aufgeschnitten  Halt besmöglich geflickt und weiter. Über den Engländer und wieder runter nach Schöllkrippen und über Hohl zurück nach Dreieich.
> (...)


Jawohl.
Nett war's. 
Wenn auch etwas teuer, den nagelneuen Reifen nach kaum 200km gleich zu schrotten. Aber mit dem fahr' ich nimmer, so wie der aussieht ...

Egal, der Tag war trotzdem klasse.


----------



## RedRum05 (8. Oktober 2007)

@jazzman.. für dieses Jahr bin ich nicht mehr für nen Wettbewerb zu haben! Die Saison ist rum und die Beine leer 

@gruen.. Woran denn aufgeschlizt und vor allem wie habt ihr ihn fürs weitere Fahren repariert ?

Bin heute mim Killer ne schöne private Indian Summer Tour rund um den Feldberg gefahren. Sind knapp 1100Hm auf 38Km zusammen gekommen mit klasse Trails  
Wenn ich das Höhenprofil ausgewertet habe, kommts natürlich online!


----------



## karsten13 (8. Oktober 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Bin heute mim Killer ne schöne private Indian Summer Tour rund um den Feldberg gefahren. Sind knapp 1100Hm auf 38Km zusammen gekommen mit klasse Trails



und warum gab's hier vorab keine Info's dazu?


----------



## RedRum05 (8. Oktober 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> und warum gab's hier vorab keine Info's dazu?



Gehörst du nicht zum arbeitenden Volk !?  
Hast du diese Woche Urlaub? Wollte mal abwarten, wie sich meine Erkältung entwickelt, aber auf jeden Fall geht ne lockere Runde mim Renner, oder MTB...


----------



## KillerN (8. Oktober 2007)

Jo die Tour war schon gut, ließ sich so manch guter alter Trail finden 

@karsten um die Uhrzeit wo wir gestartet sind hast du noch gearbeitet, oder ? 

@gruen Was für ein Reifen war das denn ?

Bin gestern nur alleine eine kleine Runde gefahren, leider gabs aber viel Sonntagsverkehr ...

Habe heute im Radio gehört das in der Burg Frankenstein wieder HR3 Halloween Party  ist ...


----------



## karsten13 (8. Oktober 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Gehörst du nicht zum arbeitenden Volk !?
> Hast du diese Woche Urlaub?





KillerN schrieb:


> @karsten um die Uhrzeit wo wir gestartet sind hast du noch gearbeitet, oder ?



ja ihr Säcke   , ich habe gearbeitet  

Dachte, ihr hättet ne Feierabenrunde gedreht ...

Mi. und/oder Do. nach der Arbeit hätte ich Zeit  

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## RedRum05 (8. Oktober 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Mi. und/oder Do. nach der Arbeit hätte ich Zeit



Was heißt denn bei dir nach der Arbeit (bzgl. Uhrzeit) ?? 

@Killer... hab ich schon am Sonntag auf der Burg selber gehört, dass man sich da auch zu so nem Kruseldinner anmelden kann. Muss aber an Halloween richtig abgehen - also nix mit Ponyhof da oben


----------



## KillerN (8. Oktober 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Was heißt denn bei dir nach der Arbeit (bzgl. Uhrzeit) ??
> 
> @Killer... hab ich schon am Sonntag auf der Burg selber gehört, dass man sich da auch zu so nem Kruseldinner anmelden kann. Muss aber an Halloween richtig abgehen - also nix mit Ponyhof da oben



So ne Afterworktour ist bei mir schwer, bis ich oben im Taunus bin dauert nen bissle bis aus DA...

Wann findet denn dieses Krusseldinner statt ? Interesse hätte ich schon irgendwie ...


----------



## RedRum05 (8. Oktober 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> So ne Afterworktour ist bei mir schwer, bis ich oben im Taunus bin dauert nen bissle bis aus DA...
> 
> Wann findet denn dieses Krusseldinner statt ? Interesse hätte ich schon irgendwie ...



Halloween Party Link <- Guckst du!


----------



## Erdi01 (8. Oktober 2007)

Na geht doch, Alice lässt mich wieder ins Inter_b_ett  

Ach wirklich ... Halloween auf Franky geht's voll ab. Ihr Jungspunde, ich bin da schon vor 20 Jahren geköpft worden  Es ist schon eine Kunst überhaupt die Busfahrt da hoch zu überleben. Anders geht's da nämlich nicht hoch, auf Europas größte Halloweenparty's. 

Obwohl, ich wollte da letzes Jahr schon als N8Ride hin, wer traut sich ... 

Und wie man einen aufgeschnittenen Mantel repariert. Mit normalem Flickzeugs, einfach von innen in den Mantel geklebt. Bis nach Hause hält das dann in der Regel. Oder, *@grün* fällt mir gerade ein, mit UST Flicken dauerhaft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedRum05 (8. Oktober 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Obwohl, ich wollte da letzes Jahr schon als N8Ride hin, wer traut sich ...



Wenn er zur "schwarzen Nacht", oder Anfang November statt findet - ICH!


----------



## karsten13 (8. Oktober 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Was heißt denn bei dir nach der Arbeit (bzgl. Uhrzeit) ??





KillerN schrieb:


> So ne Afterworktour ist bei mir schwer, bis ich oben im Taunus bin dauert nen bissle bis aus DA...



Wenn ihr tagsüber frei habt, dann fahrt ruhig ohne mich.

Denn in der Woche geht bei mir (tourenmässig) ohne Licht nix mehr  .

Könnte so 16:30 aus der Firma, brauche ne halbe Stunde bis ich auf'm Rad sitze und ne Stunde bis Hohemark oder alternativ 45 min. bis Dietzenbach.

Aber vielleicht können wir auch mal irgendwann diese Runde als Nightride von Ffm aus fahren, nur Waldautobahnen (Trails im Dunkeln brauch ich net) aber trotzdem nicht ohne (vor allem in Gegenrichtung  ).

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Erdi01 (9. Oktober 2007)

ohne Internett   hatt man Zeit für _Blognews_


----------



## karsten13 (9. Oktober 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Halloween Party Link <- Guckst du!



nachdem ich gerade auf der Frankenstein-Seite Bluttransfer statt Bustransfer gelesen habe  gehe ich jetzt wohl besser ins Bett,

n8,

Karsten.


----------



## Andreas (9. Oktober 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> nachdem ich gerade auf der Frankenstein-Seite Bluttransfer statt Bustransfer gelesen habe  gehe ich jetzt wohl besser ins Bett,
> 
> n8,
> 
> Karsten.



Bluttransfer passt ja sogar zum Radsport. Du hast wohl zuviel gedopt  

Bei einem Night Ride zum Frankenstein waere ich dabei. Ich wuerde allerdings nicht in Dietzenbach einsteigen. Wie waere es mit Donnerstag?


----------



## RedRum05 (9. Oktober 2007)

Andreas schrieb:


> Bluttransfer passt ja sogar zum Radsport. Du hast wohl zuviel gedopt
> 
> Bei einem Night Ride zum Frankenstein waere ich dabei. Ich wuerde allerdings nicht in Dietzenbach einsteigen. Wie waere es mit Donnerstag?



Ich dachte wir fahren zur Franky, wenn die Halloween Parties statt finden  

Hat jemand im Nachmittag Zeit für ne lockere RECOM Tour ?
Meine Erkältung will raus gefahren werden


----------



## Andreas (9. Oktober 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Ich dachte wir fahren zur Franky, wenn die Halloween Parties statt finden
> 
> Hat jemand im Nachmittag Zeit für ne lockere RECOM Tour ?
> Meine Erkältung will raus gefahren werden



Bei den Halloween Parties ist der Eingang fuer Raeder versperrt. 

Ich fahre heute Abend mit dem Renner zum Franky (siehe LMB im Rennrad Forum).
Allerdings ueber Weiterstadt/Darmstadt.


----------



## KillerN (9. Oktober 2007)

Heute Abend fahre ich eine eigene kurze Runde, allerdings Grundlage. Startzeit so 19 Uhr.

*@Homepage *
Habe den Vertrag wieder um ein Jahr verlängert, Kosten werden mir jetzt abgebucht...

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Google (9. Oktober 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> *@Homepage *
> Habe den Vertrag wieder um ein Jahr verlängert, Kosten werden mir jetzt


Find ich übrigens klasse Dein Engagement . Kann ich mich wenigstens finanziell beteiligen? Oder ist das nicht der Rede wert? Ich hab da keine Ahnung.





Google schrieb:


> Wenns trocken ist, würde ichs gerne am WE nochmal anbieten in Kombi mit Flachlandtrails in der Umgebung. Ich hoffe ein paar von Euch sind dann dabei


 Da will ich auch mal brav bei den Eisbären informieren:

*Flachlandtrailtour am Sonntag​*
Ich seh auch schon ein paar Eisbären, denen das einen Heidenspass machen dürfte: Lupo, RedRum,KillerN......Hey Ippie! Das wär doch auch mal wieder was für Dich ? .....Und BlackTrek ist ja dann noch in Sardinien  Natürlich gilt die Einladung auch für den Rest der Eisbären  

Ich denke mal, dass es jetzt nicht so viele werden, ansonsten müßte man evtl. nochmal über die Gruppengröße reden.

Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (9. Oktober 2007)

Andreas schrieb:


> Bei einem Night Ride zum Frankenstein waere ich dabei. Ich wuerde allerdings nicht in Dietzenbach einsteigen. Wie waere es mit Donnerstag?


also meine Ursprungsidee war schon, dass man um Halloween da hin fährt. Rein kommt man nicht, das ist klar. Aber ran an die Burg müßte doch gehen - oder auch nicht  

_Und wenn wir Eisbären mit Lupine's und vllt sogar mit Wolfsgeheule   da auftauchen wird's Frankenstein eh zu unheimlich und der haut ab  _

Also wenn hätte ich einen Freitag oder Samstag N8Ride dorthin im Auge


----------



## Erdi01 (9. Oktober 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> *@Homepage *
> Habe den Vertrag wieder um ein Jahr verlängert, Kosten werden mir jetzt abgebucht...
> 
> Grüße
> Jens


Sehr schön und ja, mal ein offiziellen *DANKE* für die Manpower , die Du da reinsteckst, gesteckt hast und noch hoffentlich reinstecken wirst  

Aber zuviel Lob darf's jetzt auch wieder nicht sein. Ich finde immernoch genügend Links, die ins Nirvana führen oder überalterte Daten  

Hast Du jetzt eigentlich den Anbieter gewechselt, wie Du mal vorhattest. Oder alles beim Alten, nur mehr Space  

Bei einer Kostenbeteiligung sage ich auch nicht nein


----------



## KillerN (9. Oktober 2007)

@Google Habe mich für Sonntag eingetragen und werde mir frei halten, das Wetter muss nur mitspielen  

@Homepage

Iich werde mich gleich mal ran machen ein paar Verbesserungen vorzunehmen und altes gegen neues ersetzten.
Tote Links bitte ab morgen melden, ich schaue selbst gleich mal drüber ...

3x 5 Euro würden die kosten weitgehend decken. Die ersten 3 PM's bekommen meine Kontonummer  
Ich bin beim alten Vertrag geblieben weil: genügend Speicher laut Berechnung des Providers & kein Umzug des Speicherplatztes. Durch den Umzug hätte ich starke Bedenken das die Galerie schaden nimmt und bei 1100 Bildern will ich das nicht riskieren.

Statistik: Hier

Google, du musst mal deinen Blog beginnen, die Galerie steht dir auch offen, kannst gerne Alben erstellen und Bilder hochladen, Userpasswort bekommste über die Galerie selbst zugesendet oder bei mir nachfragen.

@RedRum Blog erstelle ich gleich, die Benutzerdaten gibts dann per Mail. Bitte sende mir das GPS Profil der Tour zu, kannst du dabei die überflüssigen Meter rausschneiden die wir einmal am Trail zurück geradelt sind (um einen Querweg zu finden)?

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Google (9. Oktober 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> @Google Habe mich für Sonntag eingetragen und werde mir frei halten, das Wetter muss nur mitspielen


Dann fahren wir mal 20 Meter Treppe 


KillerN schrieb:


> Google, du musst mal deinen Blog beginnen, die Galerie steht dir auch offen, kannst gerne Alben erstellen und Bilder hochladen, Userpasswort bekommste über die Galerie selbst zugesendet oder bei mir nachfragen.


Ein paar Bilderchen hab ich schon lange hochgeladen, hat nur keiner gemerkt. Diese Woche wollte ich eigentlich meinen Blog mit der Steinbruchtour vom vergangenen Sonntag beginnen. Aber irgendwie klappts nie mit der Zeit  

Sende mir Deine Kontonummer zu.......oder beim nächsten Stammtisch geb ich Dir was aus. Kannst Dirs aussuchen.

Hat wirklich keiner Bock auffen Stammtisch die Tage ?  Hatte ja schon mal gefragt.

Grüße

Google


----------



## KillerN (9. Oktober 2007)

@*Stammtisch*  Total vergessen, wollte ja dazu sagen, dass ich mich freuen würde und auf jedenfall dabei wäre !  Ein schöne Location wäre da unser Heusenstammer Bahnhofs Bistro, hat in keinster weise etwas mit verrauchter Spilunke zu tun und ist wirklich empfehlenswert !  

Was haltet ihr davon ?

@Blog Ein bisschen was schreiben geht doch immer 
Werde auch mal wieder einen kleinen Blog zum vergangenen Montag posten


----------



## Erdi01 (9. Oktober 2007)

*@KillerN*, ich habe Deine Kontonummer eh schon  

*@Google*, mir entgeht hier nix, z.B. auch kein Frage nach einem Stammtisch. Ich warte auch "nur" Reaktionen ab, die aber bisslang ausgeblieben sind/*Edith*:waren  

Auf der HP entgeht mir auch nix, weder Bilder noch Blogs. Und wer will, dass es gesehen wird, der setzt halt einen dezenten Link  

UND in dem Zusammenhang spreche ich auch immer wieder gern die Wölfe an, die hier ja auch meist mitlesen und diverse Touren und Bilder produzieren. Wenn überhaupt finden sich ein paar Bilder in privaten Fotoalben und versauern dort. Auf unserer HP wären sie besser und dauerhaft aufgehoben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedRum05 (9. Oktober 2007)

*@Stammtisch...* beim passenden Datum bin ich natürlich dabei  

*@Killer...* danke, OVL und Höhenprofil wird nachgereicht!

*@Nightride...* hatte vor mal zur Franky zu fahren, wenn die Halloween Parties sind. Hoffe, dass bis dahin mein Mounty wieder steht. Noch hab ich nicht mal alle Teile zusammen.  

*@Blog..* habe ja jetzt auch einen eingerichtet bekommen und werde (vor allem für Erdi  ) den Um- Aufbau bissl bebildern und online stellen!

*@Google..* Sonntag kann ich leider nicht dabei sein, weil ich das WE aufm Hockenheimring verbringen werde  


Soo... irgendwas vergessen    ...ah, Gute Nacht!


----------



## karsten13 (9. Oktober 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> *@Nightride...*



Gibt's Donnerstag ne Rush-Hour?  

Würde Mittwoch gerne die weiter unten gepostete Taunusrunde fahren, so gegen 18:00 ab Ffm, wenn jemand mit will: Melden ... (andere Uhrzeit +/- 1 h ginge evtl. auch)

n8,

Karsten.


----------



## Andreas (10. Oktober 2007)

@Franky NightRide:

Wir waren doch schon mal am Wochenende am Franky. Letzes Jahr glaube ich.  Da war doch schon vor der  Burg alles mit Einlass-Zaeunen abgeriegelt und wir mussten nach dem Kaffee&Kuchen essen an den Tuersteher-Schraenken vorbei. Was soll ein NightRide waehrend einer Veranstaltung bringen? Es ist zuviel Trubel und rein kommt man auch nicht. Seidenn man hat eine Eintrittskarte und laesst das Bike draussen stehen.


----------



## Erdi01 (10. Oktober 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Gibt's Donnerstag ne Rush-Hour?
> 
> Würde Mittwoch gerne die weiter unten gepostete Taunusrunde fahren, so gegen 18:00 ab Ffm, wenn jemand mit will: Melden ... (andere Uhrzeit +/- 1 h ginge evtl. auch)
> 
> ...



*JA*

Deine Taunus N8Ride Runde geht bei mir nur wenn ich urlaub habe oder am WE ...

@Andreas, hatt da schon Recht mit dem was er schreibt ...


----------



## Google (10. Oktober 2007)

.....und Gruselkabinett haben wir doch eh immer bei unseren Nightrides. Wir müssen uns im Schein der Lichter nur gegenseitig anschauen. *Uaaaaaa *


----------



## Nachor (10. Oktober 2007)

....ÄHEM Stör

wo geht den diese erwähnt N8Ride Runde im Taunus los, wann wie ??

...

???


----------



## Deleted 37613 (10. Oktober 2007)

@ Stammtisch: Wenn´s passt komme ich auch. Wenn´s dann endlich mal passt!


----------



## KillerN (10. Oktober 2007)

@Nachor sobald der Karsten13 online ist wird er dir die Auskunft geben können, in der Regel gehts ab Hoher Mark los.

@Homepage Habe soeben einige tote Links wieder aktiviert und im Impressum unseren Banner in 2 verschiedenen größen zum kopieren freigegeben. Der unter den Logos gesetzte Text ist für andere HP's geeignet, hierbei wird das Bild samt Link in die Seite eingebettet.

*EDIT:* So jetzt habe ich auch den Quellcode für Foren & LMB Einträge unter die Banner zum rauskopieren und einfügen bereit gestellt. Probierts beim nächsten LMB Eintrag einfach mal aus


----------



## karsten13 (10. Oktober 2007)

Nachor schrieb:


> wo geht den diese erwähnt N8Ride Runde im Taunus los, wann wie ??





karsten13 schrieb:


> Aber vielleicht können wir auch mal irgendwann diese Runde als Nightride von Ffm aus fahren, nur Waldautobahnen (Trails im Dunkeln brauch ich net) aber trotzdem nicht ohne (vor allem in Gegenrichtung  ).



das ist so ne Standardrunde von mir, die ich auch heute so ähnlich gefahren bin. Werde sowas unregelmässig anbieten und freue mich über jeden Mitfahrer. 

Alleine im Wald hat zwar auch was  , ist aber halt Mist wenn mal was passieren sollte   .



Google schrieb:


> .....und Gruselkabinett haben wir doch eh immer bei unseren Nightrides. Wir müssen uns im Schein der Lichter nur gegenseitig anschauen.



Horror: Mit Erdi01 morgen abend allein im Wald?   
Wo bleiben die Anmeldungen? 
Also die Quote ist in letzter Zeit echt Schei$$e, woran liegt's???  Ihr seid Schuld, wenn Erdi01 irgendwann keinen Bock mehr hat was anzubieten ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Erdi01 (11. Oktober 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Horror: Mit Erdi01 morgen abend allein im Wald?


Wenn er schon wüßte  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 auch nix mit Ponnyhof



> Wo bleiben die Anmeldungen?
> Also die Quote ist in letzter Zeit echt Schei$$e, woran liegt's???
> Karsten.


ich höre  ... vermutlich NICHTS ... die RotenRitzel werden auch gerade schon zu Grabe getragen ...

*@Stammtisch*, nun ein Paar haben sich ja jetzt geäußert, für ne kleine Runde würde es schon langen ... ich warte noch ab ... vllt einer um den WIPOKA-Start, wie letztes Jahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nachor (11. Oktober 2007)

... Ähem aber das ist ja dan wohl eher keine Taunus N8right oder???

wo gehts denn da so hin bei der  tour???,


----------



## Nachor (11. Oktober 2007)

das ist so ne Standardrunde von mir, die ich auch heute so ähnlich gefahren bin. Werde sowas unregelmässig anbieten und freue mich über jeden Mitfahrer. 



Alleine im Wald hat zwar auch was  , ist aber halt Mist wenn mal was passieren sollte   .
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hättest du mal was gesagt,, mein sehr kurze Hausrunde nach dem Arbeitstress ist NUr so 18km , aber alleine im Stockdunkeln is ja nicht so ohnen, deswegen nicht hoch hinaus!!


----------



## KillerN (11. Oktober 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Horror: Mit Erdi01 morgen abend allein im Wald?
> Wo bleiben die Anmeldungen?



Bei mir wirds sofern es klappt eine kurzfristige Anmeldung per Handy geben. Wir sind heute ab 15 Uhr bei einer Organisation für Demenzkranke eingeladen für die wir ein Forum entwickelt haben. Ich hoffe die haben den Kuchen nicht vergessen ...

Wohin gehts heute eigentlich ?
Bis evtl. später dann...


----------



## Teddy24 (11. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

auch wenn ich mich hier etwas rar gemacht habe, zum Stammtisch würde ich - wir - auch kommen! Wie sieht das mit Teilnehmern aus anderen Foren aus, oder sollte das ein Eisbärstammtisch bleiben?? Sonst würde ich in der Frauenrunde mal nachfragen.

Bis denn


----------



## Andreas (11. Oktober 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Also wenn hätte ich einen Freitag oder Samstag N8Ride dorthin im Auge



Wie wäre es mit diesem Freitag Abend? Ich könnte mich ab Messel einklinken?
Das schöne Wetter und die milden Temperaturen sollte man ausnutzen, auch wenn noch kein Halloween oder WP ist.  



			
				karsten13 schrieb:
			
		

> Horror: Mit Erdi01 morgen abend allein im Wald?
> Wo bleiben die Anmeldungen?



Ja genau, wo geht es eigentlich hin?  



			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @Stammtisch, nun ein Paar haben sich ja jetzt geäußert, für ne kleine Runde würde es schon langen ... ich warte noch ab ... vllt einer um den WIPOKA-Start, wie letztes Jahr.



Cloudy und ich wären dabei, wenn wir nicht schon im Urlaub sind (ab 25.10.)
Ihr könnt mich dann irgendeinem WP Team zuordnen. Kreis OF bin ich ja jetzt nicht mehr.

Zur Info: Am Sonntag mache ich eine Indian Summer Testtour an der Bergstrasse. Wer Lust hat ab Nieder- oder Ober Ramstadt mitzukommen, bitte melden. Es werden so 60 km und 1200 hm.


----------



## _jazzman_ (11. Oktober 2007)

@ Alle

Ich brauch dringend Platz in meinem Keller und möchte daher einen meiner Fahrradträger verkaufen (ohne Grundträgersystem).

Es handelt sich um einen *Thule ProRide 591
*Weiter Infos gibts hier: http://www.thule.com/Thule/ProductPage____44696.aspx

Preis: 50,- 

Bei Interesse bitte per PN melden...

Viele Grüße
_jazzman_


----------



## Deleted 37613 (11. Oktober 2007)

@ Stammtisch: Ab dem 3.11. bin ich auch im Urlaub. Und bis dahin heißt es arbeiten. Deshalb habe ich wenig Zeit um z.B. heute mitzufahren. 

Klar können auch Frauen zum Stammtisch kommen. Sach ich mal so von mir aus.


----------



## Kedi (11. Oktober 2007)

Nature-one schrieb:


> @ Stammtisch: .... Klar können auch Frauen zum Stammtisch kommen. Sach ich mal so von mir aus.



Was für Frauen  ?


----------



## Google (11. Oktober 2007)

Guuuuten Aaaaabend  

@[email protected] Klar kannste von meiner Seite aus die Frauenrunde fragen. Aber bereite die Mädels bitte vor und mach denen klar das ich schon vergeben bin  

Und geb doch bitte dem Ippie für die Steinbruchtour frei  Richt ihm aus, das ich das alte Haus mal wieder gerne sehen würde  Hier meldet er sich ja kaum  

@[email protected] kein Bock/Zeit am Sonntag  Rest ?

@[email protected] Zur Winterpokalszeit bin ich dann und wann auch wieder bei der Donnerstagstour dabei wenn der Rodgaurundweg oder die Seligenstadtrunde oder ne Tour angeboten wird, wo ich mich zumindest gut ausklinken kann.  Im Winter machts gemeinsam einfach mehr Spass PUNKTE ZU SAMMELN!


Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (11. Oktober 2007)

Google schrieb:


> ....
> 
> @[email protected] kein Bock/Zeit am Sonntag  ...
> 
> ...



noch kein plan was ich am sonntag mache


----------



## KillerN (11. Oktober 2007)

Google schrieb:


> und mach denen klar das ich schon vergeben bin



Wie jetzt ?! Das war doch sonst nie ein Problem


----------



## Google (11. Oktober 2007)

Lupo schrieb:


> noch kein plan was ich am sonntag mache


Dann haste jetzt einen  


KillerN schrieb:


> Wie jetzt ?! Das war doch sonst nie ein Problem


Dummerchen. Wenn man "vergeben" ist wird man noch interessanter  

Guuds nächtle

Ps. Was macht eigentlich maixle


----------



## Erdi01 (11. Oktober 2007)

*also*, wo fange ich eigentlich an ... erstmal Tagesgeschäft  

Eure Fragen wo es heute langging konnte ich nicht beantworten, weil ich über den Tag, nicht die Zeit hatte hier reinzuschauen. Wir waren wieder um den Langener Waldsee/Flughafen unterwegs.



Andreas schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit diesem Freitag Abend? Ich könnte mich ab Messel einklinken?
> Das schöne Wetter und die milden Temperaturen sollte man ausnutzen, auch wenn noch kein Halloween oder WP ist.


gibt's da Interessenten ab Dietenbach  

Das würde aber spät werden. Ich kann auch Freitags nicht vor 19 Uhr in Dtz starten. Schätze ich (wir?) könnten erste gegen 19:45 in Messel sein. 

Ist Dir das nicht zu spät 



Andreas schrieb:


> Zur Info: Am Sonntag mache ich eine Indian Summer Testtour an der Bergstrasse. Wer Lust hat ab Nieder- oder Ober Ramstadt mitzukommen, bitte melden. Es werden so 60 km und 1200 hm.


Sonntag passt nicht, weil ich nicht den ganzen Tag Zeit habe, nur Vormittag/Mittag/und ein bisschen was ... und deshalb schon im Parallenuniversum am Start bin  Geht das auch Samstag  

*Auch zur Info für die Schmalspurfreunde:*

RTF Niederdorfelden
einchecken: 9:20 ... abheben, äh Start 9:30 
weitere Info's nebenan ...

soviel dazu, nachher gibt's noch was zum Thema *Stammtisch* ...


----------



## BlackTrek (11. Oktober 2007)

So, wollte mich mal zurückmelden aus Bella Italia. Die zehn Tage haben echt gut getan, nur an die viele Sonne war ich ja gar nicht mehr gewöhnt.    Details zur Reise gibt´s später an geeigneter Stelle...

Am Wochende würde ich ja gerne mit Euch was fahren, bin aber schon wieder ausgebucht.  Wann fing eigentlich nochmal genau der Winterpokal an? Ist das der 5.11.? Wenn ich nicht was übersehen habe, dann ist noch gar nicht über die diesjährigen Gruppen diskutiert worden. Oder übernehmen wir die vom letzten Jahr?

Vllt macht es ja auch Sinn, wenn sich die Teilnehmer vom 24h-Rennen in einer Gruppe finden?

@Erdi01: Ich war vorhin beim hibike. Das R3 steht immer noch da...


----------



## Erdi01 (12. Oktober 2007)

und nun *Thema Stammtisch*  



Teddy24 schrieb:


> zum Stammtisch würde ich - wir - auch kommen! Wie sieht das mit Teilnehmern aus anderen Foren aus, oder sollte das ein Eisbärstammtisch bleiben?? Sonst würde ich in der Frauenrunde mal nachfragen.
> Bis denn


JA frage ruhig nach, ist sogar erwünscht. Denn es gilt nach wie vor folgende Aussage:

*Es ist uns JEDE/JEDER herzlich willkommen* 



Andreas schrieb:


> Cloudy und ich wären dabei, wenn wir nicht schon im Urlaub sind (ab 25.10.)





Nature-one schrieb:


> @ Stammtisch: Ab dem 3.11. bin ich auch im Urlaub.


Ihr schreibt schön ab wann, aber nicht BIS wann Ihr Urlaub habt. Macht aber nichts, weil so lange habt Ihr keinen Urlaub  
Und @Karstens Urlaubstermin kenne ich auch, der beisst sich damit auch nicht mehr 

Und der Rest, hatt sich einfach die Zeit zu nehmen ... 

... am *DIENSTAG*, weil der Tag so schön gepasst hatte
... im *NOVEMBER*, da der Monat schon grau genug ist, und Lichtblicke braucht
... in der *KW 48*, weil es da schon WIPOKA Zwischenstände gibt
... am *SIEBENUNDZWANZIGSTEN*, weil das eine schöne Zahl ist
... es zwar keine Trikots gibt  , aber die *Vorweihnachtszeit* begonnen hatt ... 

... und weil das so ist ... auch Engelchen erscheihnen dürfen 

oder kurz gesagt ---> KLICK MICH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (12. Oktober 2007)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> @Erdi01: Ich war vorhin beim hibike. Das R3 steht immer noch da...


und was willst Du mir damit sagen ... nicht mehr lange


----------



## Sakir (12. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,


BlackTrek schrieb:


> Am Wochende würde ich ja gerne mit Euch was fahren



daran habe ich die Tage auch gedacht ! ! !
ich fahre nun auch mal für 1 Woche in den Norden, bissel an der Nordsee
radeln... wenn ich ab dem 20ten wieder da bin, habe ich noch 2 Wochen
Urlaub und dann hoffe ich mal, das wir eine schöne Runde fahren
können 

Grüße


----------



## Andreas (12. Oktober 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Eure Fragen wo es heute langging konnte ich nicht beantworten, weil ich über den Tag, nicht die Zeit hatte hier reinzuschauen. Wir waren wieder um den Langener Waldsee/Flughafen unterwegs.



Schade, das wäre ja meine Richtung gewesen. Ich bin aber gestern kurzentschlossen das erste Mal mit den Melibokus Bikern zum Frankenstein mitgefahren. War ein toller Night Ride mit 8 Leuten.



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Das würde aber spät werden. Ich kann auch Freitags nicht vor 19 Uhr in Dtz starten. Schätze ich (wir?) könnten erste gegen 19:45 in Messel sein.
> 
> Ist Dir das nicht zu spät



Nein, ich muss ja auch erst noch nach Messel kommen. Mal sehen ob es noch weitere Interessenten gibt.


----------



## Teddy24 (12. Oktober 2007)

Guten Morgäääähn,



Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Klar kannste von meiner Seite aus die Frauenrunde fragen. Aber bereite die Mädels bitte vor und mach denen klar das ich schon vergeben bin
> 
> Und geb doch bitte dem Ippie für die Steinbruchtour frei  Richt ihm aus, das ich das alte Haus mal wieder gerne sehen würde  Hier meldet er sich ja kaum



...na so ein Ärger, da werden die Mädels aber traurig sein  

Also an mir liegt es nicht!! Ippie kann gerne mit Euch mitfahren! 

Habe mir jetzt fest vorgenommen, im Winter auch zu fahren, damit ich im Frühjahr dann endlich wieder länger mithalten kann! Die vier Monate Pause waren gar nicht gut!  

Also bis bald


----------



## Erdi01 (12. Oktober 2007)

*@Andreas, [email protected]* für heut abend bin ich raus, weil ...

... ich kurzentschlossen was anderes auf dem Programm stehen habe  
... mein Hals kratzt. Hoffe da entwickel sich nichts, sonst gibt's ne NULL Nummer am WE 

CU


----------



## RedRum05 (12. Oktober 2007)

Tjo ich bin auch für die nächsten Tage raus...
Meine Erkältung hat sich nun trotz Sicherheitsmaßnahme prechtig entwickelt und da ist an längere Touren erst mal nicht zu denken  
1 Woche Urlaub und was hat man davon 

@Erdi.. nim gleich was! Bei mir hat es auch nur mit lockerem Halzkratzen angefangen und ich hab mir zunächst nichts bei gedacht. Jetzt häng ich hier rum. Stimme fängt seid heute auch langsam an ihren Geist aufzugeben.

Vielleicht sollte ich jetzt schon anfangen mein Rad auseinander zu nehmen!?

Beim Stammtisch bin ich dabei und natürlich schon brav eingetragen!


----------



## Deleted 37613 (12. Oktober 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> Was für Frauen  ?



Weiß ich nicht, aber es wurde angeboten. 36346 Post vorher.


----------



## Erdi01 (13. Oktober 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> @Erdi.. nim gleich was! Bei mir hat es auch nur mit lockerem Halzkratzen angefangen und ich hab mir zunächst nichts bei gedacht.


Von Mittelchen nehmen halte ich nix, das kommt von allein und muß auch von allein wieder gehen. Stärkt die Abwehrkräfte. Noch hält sich sie Rüsselseuche zurück ...


----------



## KillerN (13. Oktober 2007)

Fährt heute Mittag jemand noch ? So 14 Uhr ...


----------



## Lupo (13. Oktober 2007)

Nature-one schrieb:


> Weiß ich nicht, aber es wurde angeboten. 36346 Post vorher.



ja teddy hats doch deutlich 5 posts vorher geschrieben, man musses nur lesen 

@ jens: auf der eisbärenpage sind ja ein paar nette links, check das doch mal.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KillerN (13. Oktober 2007)

Hmm die Links (Touren Bereich)funktionieren eigentlich oder wie meinste des ?


----------



## Lupo (13. Oktober 2007)

geh mal auf bilder/neueste kommentare ansehn.....


----------



## KillerN (13. Oktober 2007)

Achso, ja das ist so eine Sache ...  

Ich werde wohl die Kommentare nur erlauben wenn sich der Benutzer angemeldet hat. Leider können dann aber keine anderen Benutzer von außerhalb mehr posten. Diese netten Kommentare kommen von einem BOT der die autom. generiert...


----------



## Lupo (13. Oktober 2007)

naja, in dem fall kann man aber auf kommentare von gästen verzichten. wer wirklich was zu sagen hat kann ja ne mail schicken


----------



## KillerN (13. Oktober 2007)

Jo stimmt schon.

Eine gute Gelgenheit nochmal was zur Gallery zu sagen  

Jeder kann einen Account haben (brauch nur ne kurze Mail/PM)! Damit kann man sich dann selbst Alben anlegen und Bilder hoch laden soviele man will. Wir haben massig Speicherkapazität, also lieber ein Bild mehr als zu wenig. Ich habe ein upload Limit pro Bild von 2 MB gesetzt, das sollte mehr als dicke reichen.

Folgende User sind mit entsprechendem Login bereits von mir angelegt:
Andreas; BlackTrek; Erdi01; Google; Ippie; Karsten13; Lupo; Nature-one; RedRum05.
Das Password (was man auch selbst ändern kann) kann man sich auch per mail zusenden lassen:  HIER
Achso und BlackTrek hat jetzt auch einen eigenen Blog, bin mal auf den ersten Bericht gespannt   Ich schreibe heute Abend noch einen zu letztem Montag im Taunus  

Grüße
Jens


----------



## RedRum05 (13. Oktober 2007)

@Erdi.. du musst ja nicht gleich zur Chemie greifen, aber Salbei, Tee und das Übliche können bestimmt nicht schaden 

Ich werd jetzt die nächste Zeit erst mal ne Pause einlegen! Nächste Woche werden dann noch paar Teile gekauft und dann bin ich eh beschäftigt  

Außerdem hab ich dann mal Zeit Bilder auf die Eisbären HP zu laden und evtl. auch mal kleine Blogs zu schreiben


----------



## Google (13. Oktober 2007)

Ich habs endlich geschafft  

Mein erster Tourbericht im *EISBÄREN-"GOOGLE"-BLOG*  

Einerseits schade das morgen nur KillerN dabei ist, andererseits wiederrum vorteilhaft, weils dann schön flüssig durch die Trails geht  

KillerN, wir treffen uns wie verabredet beim Möbel Sconto. Ich nehm wieder ein Foto mit.

Bis denne

Grüße

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (14. Oktober 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Mein erster Tourbericht im *EISBÄREN-"GOOGLE"-BLOG*
> 
> Google


Sehr schön und Glückwunsch zur gelungenen Premiere, weiter so  

Mein Blog wird sich heute im Lauf des Tages in und um Niederdorffelden weiterschreiben ...


----------



## BlackTrek (15. Oktober 2007)

Sooo! Und mein Blog ist nun auch eingeweiht. Bilder dazu gibt´s bei den persönlichen Alben.

Eine gute Woche Euch allen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (15. Oktober 2007)

Was die EisbärInnen in ihrem Bikerleben so alles erleben. Bald wird man mit dem Lesen nicht mehr nachkommen  

Kalt, kälter noch kälter. Ich glaub heutemorgen waren es unter 5 C°. Mit dem Rad zur S-Bahn fahrend, konnte ich mir das Biken in der Kälte den ganzen Winter lang irgendwie gar nicht vorstellen. 

Kann mir jemand ein paar gescheite Unterhemden empfehlen ?

@[email protected] Sonntag geht bei mir ja gar net. Ich krieg mittags ja schon Besuch. Samstag steht nun wieder zur Debatte. 

Grüße

Google


----------



## KillerN (15. Oktober 2007)

Das mit den Berichten läuft es ja ganz gut an  

@Red Bitte das Profil noch bereinigt per Mail zusenden.
@Google Dann mach mal ein LMB wenn du genaueres weisst, hätte bock  
Wenn du ein guten Funktionsunterhemd haben möchtest, empfehle ich eins von Gonso zu kaufen, bin sehr zufrieden damit. 
@Erdi Wirds eine Rushhour am Donnerstag geben, wäre wieder dabei.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## RedRum05 (15. Oktober 2007)

@Killer... was du meinen  

Wurde heute vom Arzt für diese Woche krank geschrieben und er hat mir Antibiotika verschrieben, da am Wochenende noch ne Mittelohrentzündung dazu gekommen ist. Somit bin ich für die nächste Zeit erstmal raus  

Werd dann wohl die Woche anfangen das Rad auseinander zu bauen..


----------



## Andreas (15. Oktober 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> @Killer... was du meinen
> 
> Wurde heute vom Arzt für diese Woche krank geschrieben und er hat mir Antibiotika verschrieben, da am Wochenende noch ne Mittelohrentzündung dazu gekommen ist. Somit bin ich für die nächste Zeit erstmal raus
> 
> Werd dann wohl die Woche anfangen das Rad auseinander zu bauen..



Oh jeh, das klingt nicht gut.
Gute Besserung!


----------



## Teddy24 (15. Oktober 2007)

@[email protected] ebenfalls gute Besserung - Mittelohrentzündung ist fies!!!


----------



## KillerN (15. Oktober 2007)

das Taunusprofil vom Montag
... stell dich net so an 

Hier eine Lektüre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (15. Oktober 2007)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Sooo! Und mein Blog ist nun auch eingeweiht. Bilder dazu gibt´s bei den persönlichen Alben.


auch sehr schön und weiter so  

Und alle *bloglosen* Eisbären können sich mal ein Beispiel daran nehmen  

Deine Kulturbegriffe muße ich zwei, dreimal lesen. Bin halt ein Kulturbanause. Zumindest fast, mein KultTOURprogramm von gestern 



KillerN schrieb:


> @Erdi Wirds eine Rushhour am Donnerstag geben, wäre wieder dabei.


ob ich was anbiete, weiß ich noch nicht. Kommt drauf an ob ich Donnertag zum Stenger muß oder nicht  

Biete Du die *RusHour* an und ich komme mit, wenn ich kann


----------



## RedRum05 (15. Oktober 2007)

Danke, danke !

Wäre bei dem herrlichen Wetter zwar lieber aktiv gewesen, aber so hab ich dick eingepackt in der Sonne gesessen 
Morgen fang ich mim Rad an und werd die Eisbären Page mit Bild und Schrift füttern!

@Killer.. Sorry, bekommst du morgen! Muss die Festplatte anschließen.


----------



## karsten13 (15. Oktober 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> das Taunusprofil vom Montag
> ... stell dich net so an



kannst meins von heute haben  .



Erdi01 schrieb:


> ob ich was anbiete, weiß ich noch nicht. Kommt drauf an ob ich Donnertag zum Stenger muß oder nicht



wäre bei einer Rush-Hour dabei  (Voraussetzung: Kein Regen. Wozu erwähne ich das eigentlich, sind ja eh alle wasserscheu hier).



RedRum05 schrieb:


> Morgen fang ich mim Rad an und werd die Eisbären Page mit Bild und Schrift füttern!



na dann kann's ja nicht soooo schlimm sein mit dem Ohr. Gute Besserung!

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## RedRum05 (16. Oktober 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> na dann kann's ja nicht soooo schlimm sein mit dem Ohr. Gute Besserung!



Ich muss ja auch nicht hören, was ich schreib  
Am Laptop sitz ich eh den ganzen Tag, da kann ich auch paar Bilder rein stellen.


----------



## Erdi01 (16. Oktober 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Ich muss ja auch nicht hören, was ich schreib
> Am Laptop sitz ich eh den ganzen Tag, da kann ich auch paar Bilder rein stellen.


ich bin gespannt ...

und natürlich auch Gute Besserung


----------



## RedRum05 (16. Oktober 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ich bin gespannt ...
> 
> und natürlich auch Gute Besserung



Danke! Auch wenn es mir absolut nicht gefällt, habe ich heute mit Antibiotika angefangen  


Wer mal was anderes sehen will -> BMX Masters 2007
Hab es endlich geschafft, eine Bilderauswahl hoch zu laden.

Blogeinträge folgen dann die Tage..


----------



## Deleted 37613 (16. Oktober 2007)

@ RedRum05: Gute Besserung!


----------



## karsten13 (16. Oktober 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> und nun *Thema Stammtisch*
> 
> Und @Karstens Urlaubstermin kenne ich auch, der beisst sich damit auch nicht mehr



Hab die ganze Zeit überlegt, was da war  .

Hatte Dir auch erzählt, dass der jährliche Stammtisch der Uni-RR-Gruppe immer an einem Dienstag im November stattfindet. Und (u.a. wegen meinem Urlaub) wurde dieser auf den - genau - 27.11. gelegt. Und jetzt hab ich den Schei$$  . Geht halt net alles  .

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## KillerN (17. Oktober 2007)

Ich wäre eh für einen früheren Termin gewesen *g*


----------



## Google (17. Oktober 2007)

Grüzi miteinand

ich wollte schon mal meine Wochenendplanung (Samstag) bekannt geben. Ich muß mal wieder Grundlage auffüllen  

*Grundlagentour nach Klingenberg​*
Jemand Lust ? Es kann aber sein das der Bäcker am Samstag zu hat. Dann müsse mehr halt was anderes suchen. Ich schau vorab nach Alternativen.

Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedRum05 (17. Oktober 2007)

Habe heute die ersten Fotos vom Renner gemacht und online gestellt. Den Blog habe ich auch gemacht, aber den werd ich noch ein wenig bearbeiten. Die Tage kommen dann noch ein paar Bilder.

Zu den Bildern bitte hier lang..


----------



## Deleted 37613 (17. Oktober 2007)

@RedRum05: Schicke Fotos! 

Meiner ist nicht so schick... ok jetzt ists raus. Ich habe mir auch einen zugelegt. Das gehört aber nicht hier her.  
Habe das Suchen jetzt endlich abgeschlossen.


----------



## Erdi01 (18. Oktober 2007)

Nature-one schrieb:


> Meiner ist nicht so schick... ok jetzt ists raus. Ich habe mir auch einen zugelegt.


 

Der Nächste bitte ...

*@RusHour*, gibt's von meiner Seite heute keine. Bei passablem Wetter gibt's nächsten Donnerstag noch mal *eine*, dann ist Schluß


----------



## KillerN (18. Oktober 2007)

Wer hat lust heute Abend ab 19 Uhr zu fahren ???


----------



## Google (19. Oktober 2007)

Guten Abend allerseits

@[email protected] Was machsten Du eigentlich Morgen? Haben uns schon lange nicht mehr gesehen...Kein Bock auf Kaffee und Kuchen ?  Na ja, hast bestimmt schon was anderes vor. Man sieht sich auf alle Fälle und so ist die Kuchentheke für mich und KillerN ganz alleine  

Ich wünsche allen Eisbären ein gelungenes Bikewochenende


Grüße


----------



## Erdi01 (19. Oktober 2007)

... also gut, eröffnen wir halt morgen schon die GA1-Saison. Und wehe Dir Du schleppst mich da hin und der Bäcker hat zu  

Ich werd meine *Rushour* mitsamt Rush dann morgen nachholen. Habe rundherum neue Bremsbeläge mir derzeit NULL Bremswirkung drauf ... also langsam fahren 

*@KillerN*, ich beschließ gerade mal, wir treffen uns 10:40 am Waldi


----------



## KillerN (19. Oktober 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@KillerN*, ich beschließ gerade mal, wir treffen uns 10:40 am Waldi



So soll es sein


----------



## Google (19. Oktober 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Und wehe Dir Du schleppst mich da hin und der Bäcker hat zu


Ähhä....Räusper..... Ehrlich gesagt weiß ich es noch net so genau. Ich hab ne Nummer, weiß aber nicht obs der Bäcker ist...Und da ruf ich erst  morgenfrüh mal an. Wir werden doch sicherlich auch ne gute Alternative finden ?


----------



## Erdi01 (19. Oktober 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Ähhä....Räusper..... Ehrlich gesagt weiß ich es noch net so genau. Ich hab ne Nummer, weiß aber nicht obs der Bäcker ist...Und da ruf ich erst  morgenfrüh mal an. Wir werden doch sicherlich auch ne gute Alternative finden ?


dann geht's halt weiter nach Miltebersch  ... Morgen schaffen wir das sogar noch ohne Licht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (19. Oktober 2007)

Das hab ich befürchtet...

Ich will ja nicht jammern....Ihr werdet Euch aber stark zurückhalten müssen. Ich werde wohl nur in den Pausen auftrumpfen können


----------



## KillerN (19. Oktober 2007)

Hast du deine Tage oder was


----------



## Tub123 (20. Oktober 2007)

Hi,
ich habe mich auch eingetragen zur heutigen Tour  .

Ich komme auf dem Radweg Offenbacher Seite nach Steinheim.
Ich hoffe, dass ich das Druckhaus finde, es liegt doch am Main?
Zur Not habe ich Googles NandyNr. gespeichert.

... und dieses Kuchendingens hat wirklich auf ?   

Also, bis später Tub


----------



## Erdi01 (20. Oktober 2007)

Tub123 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich habe mich auch eingetragen zur heutigen Tour  .
> 
> Ich komme auf dem Radweg Offenbacher Seite nach Steinheim.
> ...


Mosche Tub und willkommen im Thread  

Das Druckhaus ist hier direkt am Main:





Und wenn das Kaffee in Klingenbersch nicht auf hatt, muß sich Google warm anziehen  

Ich glaub, dass müssen wir alle. es ist *Eisbärenwetter* 

*EDIT:* Hoffe Du liest das noch, oder etwas schon unterwegs ...


----------



## Google (20. Oktober 2007)

Also die Nummer die ich hatte ist ein Eiscafe am gleichen Platz in Klingenberg. Das hat durchgehend offen. Unser Lieblingsbäcker hat heute tatsächlich nur bis 13:00 Uhr geöffnet, Sonntags bis 17:30 Uhr.

Ich würd sagen wir schauen uns das Eiscafe mal an, ansonsten müssen wir ne halbe Stunde "einfach" dranhängen und zum "Bäck Drive".

Bis gleich. Brrrrrr immer noch nur 3 C°  

Grüße

Google


----------



## KillerN (20. Oktober 2007)

Ich bin jetzt extra ins Eisbärenfell geschlüpft, wehe des wird gleich wieder warm !!! Dann tau ich nämlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedRum05 (20. Oktober 2007)

Sonne, geiles Wetter und ich kann nichts machen  
Bin froh, wenn ich wieder raus kann!! Zu tun gibts grade auch nicht am Rad...


----------



## Erdi01 (20. Oktober 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Sonne, geiles Wetter und ich kann nichts machen


da würde ich mich auch ärgern  

Wir haben die GA1-Saison erfolgreich eröffnet. Und siehe da der Bäcker in Klingenberg hatt jetzt Samstags immer bis 17 Uhr auf ... extra für uns ... passt  Meine Uhr ist bei 119 KM stehen geblieben. Der Schnitt bei 24,5. Passt auch  Heute mit voller Wintermontur, komplett winddicht gefahren. Zum Nachmittag hin bei 10 Grad eigentlich zu warm, hatt aber auch noch gepasst  Lustisch war's ...



> Zu tun gibts grade auch nicht am Rad...


Die Idee seine Räder mal im Block ausführlich vorzustellen find ich gut  Werd ich denke auch mal machen ...

Was hatt der Rest bei dem Wetter angestellt  

*Kedi, Andreas, Bad Offenbach* ... Ihr habt doch wohl nicht in der Bude gesessen ... *Nature*, den Renner probiert ... *Blacky*, hoffe Du warst auch heute schon unterwegs. Unseren angedachten Rennertrip morgen können wir wetterbedingt knicken  

So, was noch ...  *WINTERPOKAL*  ... comming soon ...


----------



## Erdi01 (20. Oktober 2007)

Sonntag Wetterbericht, darf ja wohl nicht war sein  

mir egal ICH war heut' schon unterwegs ...


----------



## Lupo (20. Oktober 2007)

sind heut nur ne kleine nachmittagstour gefahrn, der garten trachtet im herbst auch nach beachtung. für morgen ist ja was grösseres geplant falls frau holle net noch einen strich durch die rechnung macht...


----------



## karsten13 (20. Oktober 2007)

Lupo schrieb:


> für morgen ist ja was grösseres geplant falls frau holle net noch einen strich durch die rechnung macht...



tja, Frau Holle, sieht net wirklich gut aus  , entscheide ich spontan.
Deshalb: Wenn ich net pünktlich an der Saalburg bin --> ohne mich abfahren.

Sonst noch jemand dabei (einigermassen Wetter vorausgesetzt)?
Eisbärenquote könnte besser sein  ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## RedRum05 (20. Oktober 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> So, was noch ...  *WINTERPOKAL*  ... comming soon ...



Man könnte so langsam mal über die Gruppenzusammenstellung nachdenken  

Werd meinen Bericht übers Scott nächste Woche noch erweitern - mit Bild und Text. Hoffe, dass am Montag dann auch die ersten Teile fürs Mounty eintreffen


----------



## Google (20. Oktober 2007)

Danke fürs heutige mitfahren nach Klingebersch. Klasse Wetter, viel gelabbert und gelacht.

Ach so....Ihr wart ja nur wegen den _Schnitten_ mit  










Ich lad noch ein paar Bilder auf die Homepage hoch und schreib vielleicht noch ein Blögchen  

Grüße

Google


----------



## Tub123 (20. Oktober 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Danke fürs heutige mitfahren nach Klingebersch. Klasse Wetter, viel gelabbert und gelacht.
> 
> Ach so....Ihr wart ja nur wegen den _Schnitten_ mit
> 
> ...



Geile Ausfahrt Jungs ... aber es war ziemlich kalt, vor allem zum Schluss, nachdem Google sich verabschiedet hatte.
Ein Kaffee und eines dieser "verruchten Suchtmittel" verhalf mir dann wieder zu neuen Lebensgeistern 
und ich konnte den "Aufstieg" von Fechenheim nach Bornheim bewältigen  

Immer wieder gerne mit euch zusammen  .

Erholt euch gut ... morgen sieht es ja irgendwie nicht nach Radeln aus  

cu Tub


----------



## BlackTrek (20. Oktober 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *Blacky*, hoffe Du warst auch heute schon unterwegs. Unseren angedachten Rennertrip morgen können wir wetterbedingt knicken


Ja, lass uns den ein anderes Mal bei schönem Wetter nachholen. Ich bin heute auch unterwegs gewesen, aber leider viel zu kurz.
Warum das so war, kann man in einem länglichen Blog-Eintrag nachlesen. Aber Achtung, es geht nicht um MTB!



Erdi01 schrieb:


> So, was noch ...  *WINTERPOKAL*  ... comming soon ...


Ja, hier! Winterpokal! Lasst uns die Teams zusammenstellen!


----------



## karsten13 (20. Oktober 2007)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Aber Achtung, es geht nicht um MTB!



klärst Du uns jetzt auch noch auf, welches RR Du gekauft hast?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackTrek (20. Oktober 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> klärst Du uns jetzt auch noch auf, welches RR Du gekauft hast?


Erdi hat einen Versuch, es zu erraten. Dann verrate ich es.


----------



## Google (20. Oktober 2007)

@[email protected] Wie siehts aus mit einem zu erwartenden punktstarken Eisbärenteam ?  

Wenn ich Blackys "länglichen" Blogeintrag so lese, muß ich festellen, daß meine Einträge wohl nicht über den Bildzeitungscharakter hinaus kommen werden: Viele Bilder, wenig Text.  

Guuds nächtle


----------



## Erdi01 (21. Oktober 2007)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Erdi hat einen Versuch, es zu erraten. Dann verrate ich es.


Moin,

Nach Lesemarathon, mein Tip: rotes *Soloist* = CSC Teamrad, also doch  

Super schön, super edel, super teuer und später noch Zipps  , wohl im Lotto gewonne ...

nimmst Du mich mit meinem schäbigen C'dale überhaupt noch mit. Ich habe aber auch schon die Augen offen, mit irgendwas muß der Winter ja rum zu kriegen sein


----------



## Erdi01 (21. Oktober 2007)

da war noch was ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
















Ihr dürft erraten welche Suchmaschine es ist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




in der Zwischenzeit schalt ich alle Wecker ab und leg mich selber ab ... GN8


----------



## Tub123 (21. Oktober 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> da war noch was ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Tock tock tock .... aufstehen, es steht der 2. Gratulant vor der Türe  *

Wie lange gibt es die Suchmaschine schon? 15 Jahre ????

Google, dann auch Glückwünsche von mir zu dem zarten Alter   

LG Tub


----------



## Lupo (21. Oktober 2007)

...auch von mir dem jungspund doppel g alles gute zum burzdach


----------



## RedRum05 (21. Oktober 2007)

Dem schließe ich mich an und wünsche Dir alles gute zum Geburtstag - auf ein weiteres Bikereiches Jahr


----------



## BlackTrek (21. Oktober 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Nach Lesemarathon, mein Tip: rotes *Soloist* = CSC Teamrad, also doch


 Genau!

Aber das soll dann auch die nächsten 8 Jahre mindestens überstehen. Ich kauf ja nicht so oft neue Räder wie andere Leute  . 



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ich habe aber auch schon die Augen offen, mit irgendwas muß der Winter ja rum zu kriegen sein


In der neuen Tour-Zeitschrift ist ein Test vom Super Six...


----------



## BlackTrek (21. Oktober 2007)

Auch von mir Alles Gute zum Geburtstag lieber Google!  
Eine gesundes und erfolgreiches neues Lebensjahr wünsch ich Dir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (21. Oktober 2007)

*Hallo*





*auch von den Eisbären Andreas & Cloudy alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!
*


----------



## Miss Marple (21. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Google, 
von mir auch die allerbesten Geburtstagsgrüße      

Martina


----------



## Erdi01 (21. Oktober 2007)

*@Blacky*, Glückwunsch zum Neuerwerb, tja - so gut kenne ich Dich mittlerweile  

Habe mir gerade den Tour-Rahmentest aus März 07 runtergeladen und werd ich gleich mal lesen, wegen System Six. Ich geb's ja zu, ich habe schon 2-3 Mal knapp vorbeigeschossen  Aber das 2008 F10 interessiert mich wirklich. Ich warte darauf, dass Canyon die Rahmenpreise veröffentlicht. Mal sehen wie konkurrenzlos der sein wird und wie konkurrenzlos LANGE die Lieferzeit   sein wird  

Ich lass mich selber überraschen, was im März 08 auf Malle  aus der Kiste springt 

*Bis dahin erkläre ich meine Renner-Saison für beendet.* Einzige Ausnahme, ein schöner Tag und wir Beide sind auf Schmalspur unterwegs


----------



## karsten13 (21. Oktober 2007)

@Google: Von mir auch noch  

Da war aber jemand nicht brav, wenn man das heutige Wetter als Geschenk betrachtet  . Immehin kannst Du nun 1 Jahr lang auf alle Fragen mit Deinem Alter antworten  .


----------



## Google (21. Oktober 2007)

Danke, Danke für die zahlreichen Geburtstagsgrüße  Ich hatte ja volles Programm dieses WE:

Am Freitag Geburtstag meines Kleinen, Samstag Klingenbergtour, Heutevormittag Geburtstag vom Freund meines Kleinen dann der eigene. Jetzt wird noch ein bisschen vor der Glotze relaxed.

Bis die Tage im doch schon bitterkalten Eisbärenwald 

Grüße

Google


----------



## Google (22. Oktober 2007)

Wenn ich nicht schlafen kann, muß ich halt *bloggen*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (22. Oktober 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Danke, Danke für die zahlreichen Geburtstagsgrüße  Ich hatte ja volles Programm dieses WE:
> 
> Am Freitag Geburtstag meines Kleinen, Samstag Klingenbergtour, Heutevormittag Geburtstag vom Freund meines Kleinen dann der eigene. Jetzt wird noch ein bisschen vor der Glotze relaxed.
> 
> ...



Hey, auch aus dem ebenfalls schon erkalteten Taunus (Sonntag erste Schneeballschlacht) alles Gute (nachträglich) zu Deinem Geburtstag!!


----------



## Teddy24 (22. Oktober 2007)

@[email protected]

ebenfalls alles Gute zum Geburtstag von uns aus Somborn!!!!!!!!!!! Wenn auch etwas verspätet!

LG


----------



## KillerN (22. Oktober 2007)

Von mir auch alles Gute nachträglich !!!!!!
Bleib weiter wie du bist


----------



## KillerN (22. Oktober 2007)

Soo, lange genug nix mehr gepostet  

Ich habe mich eben bissle um die HP gekümmert [neuen Blog geschrieben, Strecke vom Andreas bei mir eingebunden, Höhenprofilbilder + Pulsdiagramm von TT & Biebergemünd Marathon hochgeladen, erste WP vorbereitungen getroffen (weitere folgen), neue Kathegorie erstellt aber vorerst noch nicht veröffentlicht]

Ich möchte gerne in den nächsten Tagen den WP Bereich der Homepage neu gestalten und benötige dazu die Teamnamen & Fahrer.

Bleiben wir bei K.O. Eisbären, Mixed Eisbären und Diavolo Eisbären ?

Ich wäre dafür, hätte aber auch kein Problem damit neue Logos zu entwerfen, geht fix.

Ich mache jetzt mal nen Vorschlag (Der Teamersteller / Führer ist schwarz)

K.O. Eisbären
1. *Erdi*
2. RedRum05
3. Karsten13
4. Google 
5. KillerN

Mixed Eisbären
1. *Lupo*
2. MissMarple
3. Sakir
4. Blacktrek
5. Teddy

Diavolo Eisbären
1. *Andreas*
2. Ippie
3. Loti
4. Puls190
5. Cloudy

Im Kopf bleiben mir:

Kedi ???? Stell dich net so an   
Nature-one ???? Noch am Leben ???  
gruen ???? Wieder dabei oder ?   
Hans-Joachim ???? Wir brauchen dich  
TUB123 ???? Bock mal mitzumachen ? 
EDIT: SteelManni !!!! 

Jemand vergessen ? Jetzt seit ihr drann !!!


----------



## SteelManni (22. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zuammen, 

nachdem ich mich ja schon ne weile nicht mehr gemeldet habe 
und beim letzten WP nicht dabei war, würde ich in diesem Winter auch wieder
mitmachen. (für den Fall, das Ihr noch jemand braucht?) 

Ich habe in diesem Jahr gemerkt, das ich in der Winterzeit zu wenig gemacht habe, und das muss besser werden! 

Viele Grüße SteelManni

PS. auch von mir natürlich noch *alles Gute nachträglich zum Geburtstag Google *


----------



## Google (22. Oktober 2007)

@[email protected] Wäre schon klasse wenn ich bei einer so punktestarken Gruppe dabei wäre  Aber Andreas war glaube ich letztes Jahr in diesem Team und den Platz will ich nicht streitig machen wenn er im alten Team mit Euch fahren will


----------



## karsten13 (22. Oktober 2007)

Google schrieb:


> und den Platz will ich nicht streitig machen



ich auch net ... Killer hat natürlich vorher die schöne WP-Übersicht vom letzten Jahr von der HP entfernt  .

Ansonsten fällt es mir schon schwer, wenn Ffm unter K. O.    starten muss  .

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## KillerN (22. Oktober 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Killer hat natürlich vorher die schöne WP-Übersicht vom letzten Jahr von der HP entfernt  .



Du hattest lange genug Zeit sie auswendig zu lernen   

Hier die damaligen Gruppen direkt ausm Winterpokal 06/07:

K.O. Eisbären
Mixed Eisbären
Diavolo Eisbären

Gn8 ...


----------



## Erdi01 (22. Oktober 2007)

Hmmm - Ok, es wird ernst mit dem Winterpokal, die Temperaturen passen ja schon mal   

Dazu ist zu sagen: 

Erstens ist in "meinem" Team ein Platz für *Kedi* reserviert !!! Warum ??? Weil ich sie beim Wort nehme oder besser bei der Hand, sie hatte mir bereits im Mai, sogar per Handschlag zugesagt in meinem Team zu sein  Auch wen sie zu dem Zeitpunkt gar nicht wußte auf was sie sich *einlässt*  

Aber keine Angst, es gibt *NICHTS* zu gewinnen, es gibt *NICHTS* zu verlieren, es gibt *NUR* Spaß und Frötzelein untereinander, aber das können wir Beide ja besonders gut 

Also liebes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



Engelchen, wie lautet die Antwort: *JA* oder *JAAHAA*  

Zweitens könnte doch auch *Claudy*, bei einem unserer Eisbären WIPOKA Teams mitmischen 

Drittens mischt *Teddy24* schon im Frauen-Thread im WIPOKA mit. ABER Du könntest die Lady's auch hier her und auf die HP lotsen und ein Namensvorschlag für Euer Team hätte ich auch Eisbärenhexen   Und ein Grund mehr für Euch beim Stammtisch zu erscheihnen.

Viertens müßte für ein wirklich starkes Eisbären-Team *Loti* in dem entsprenden Team sein.

Fünftens könnt es auch ein Wolbärdinger-Team geben = halb *Wol*f, halb Eis*bär*, da die Wölfe ja auch Teams bilden wollen.

Sechstens ist mir alles sowieso egal, macht was Ihr wollt 

Siebtens glaubt sechstens nicht  

Achtens dürft *Ihr* fortführen ...


----------



## RedRum05 (22. Oktober 2007)

So Erdi.. ich fasse das ganze mal zusammen. Du willst *mehr Frauen *und vor allem *in deinem Team*! Für wen entscheidest du dich  

Bin natürlich auch wieder gerne beim WP dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (23. Oktober 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> So Erdi.. ich fasse das ganze mal zusammen. Du willst *mehr Frauen *und vor allem *in deinem Team*! Für wen entscheidest du dich


für  BLATT eins ... oder doch lieber zwei  ... gibt's die Sendung eigentlich noch, ich gugg kein öffentlich rechtliches  

Keine Ahnung wie die Teams aussehen. Am Schluß losen wir's halt aus ...


----------



## Claudy (23. Oktober 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Zweitens könnte doch auch *Claudy*, bei einem unserer Eisbären WIPOKA Teams mitmischen ...



Moin Erdi,
.....das ist sehr süß  - von meinen Rennradfahrenden Freunden hat mich bisher noch niemand gefragt, ob ich mit ihnen ein Winterpokal Team gründe   . Fühle mich allerdings seit über einer Woche alles andere als "sportlich". Meine dicke Erkältung will gar nicht gehen und am Freitag hat dann noch meine Stimme versagt. Mein Arzt hat eine Stimmbänderentzündung festgestellt und aktuell hätte ich gute Chancen bei einer 0900er Nummer anzuheuern . Seine Empfehlung: einfach mal die Klappe halten........

Habe einen groben Plan für mein Wintertrainung 2007/2008 : würde gerne mehr Grundlage mit meinem neuen geilen Mountainbike (Lieferung wohl erst im Dezember) fahren, meine miserable Schwimmtechnik verbessern und deshalb extra die Mitgliedschaft im Tria Verein um ein Jahr verlängert, endlich wieder Laufen gehen und ab und an Spinning machen. 

Ihr dürft mich gerne einteilen (.....und normalerweise lasse ich das nicht so gerne zu  ) und ich bin dabei .

Liebe Grüße Anke


----------



## Andreas (23. Oktober 2007)

Also zum Winterpokal mein Beitrag:

Ich würde die Teams diesmal anders bilden. Das hatte ich ja schon mal vorgeschlagen. Ein K.O. Team mit Leuten aus Hanau und Frankfurt macht ja wirklich keinen Sinn. 

Wie wäre es wenn wir aus allen punktestarken Fahrern ein Team bilden? Das Eisbären Hardcore Team. Dann das Eisbären Sportiv Team und für die Wenigfahrer das Eisbären Fun Team. Dann tauchen wir auch ganz oben im Ranking auf.

Cloudy kann leider nicht am WP teilnehmen und ich werde diesen WP nicht so viele Punkte einfahren können. Da wir ab Freitag bis 11.11. im Urlaub sind, kann ich auch nicht den Teamcaptain spielen und das Team anmelden. 
Die Teambildung überlasse ich Euch.


----------



## BlackTrek (23. Oktober 2007)

Andreas schrieb:


> Wie wäre es wenn wir aus allen punktestarken Fahrern ein Team bilden?


Auch eine gute Idee! 

Obwohl ich auf der anderen Seite auch immer gut fand, wenn ein anderes Eisbären- oder Wolfsteam im Ranking relativ ähnlich war. Das gab einem noch etwas mehr Antrieb, hier und da mal noch 2-3 Extrapunkte dranzuhängen. Aber es finden sich auch so genug "Gegner" im Ranking.

Wie wär´s, wenn jeder mal abschätzt, wieviele Punkte er realistisch fahren wird? Egal für welchen Modus wir uns entscheiden ("Exzellenz Initiative" mit einem Hardcore Team oder "Eisbären Föderation" mit möglichst gleich starken Teams) , wäre das hilfreich zu wissen.

Ich mach dann auch gleich mal den Anfang: Ich hab letztes Jahr gut 700 Punkte gehabt und will das auch ungefähr wieder erreichen. 

Ich mach auch diesmal Team-Captain, wenn gewünscht.


----------



## KillerN (23. Oktober 2007)

Hardcore Team Vorschlag
1.Loti            1117
2.karsten13    1305
3.Google         771
4.RedRum        674
5.Blacktrek      706
------------------------
                   4573 wäre Platz 7 im Jg. 06/07      

Sportive Team  Vorschlag
1.Nature-One
2.Cloudy
3.KillerN
4.Erdi
5.Hans-Joachim

wer schätzt sich besser oder gar schlechter ein ?


----------



## troll (23. Oktober 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> Hardcore Team Vorschlag
> 1.Loti            1117
> 2.karsten13    1305
> 3.Google         771
> ...





gibts auch einen plausch gruppe....? 

salü
t.


----------



## RedRum05 (23. Oktober 2007)

@troll... das wäre dann die Fun Gruppe, wenn ich mir so die neue Einteilung anschaue. 

Kann zwar nicht sagen, wie viel Punkte ich wieder einfahre, aber weniger sollten es doch auf keinen Fall werden - hoffe ich  

Neue Sattelstütze fürn Renner ist endlich gekommen....








(175gr bei 350mm Länger und 31,6mm Durchmesser)

Ausserdem stell ich in meinem Album immer Bilder von den neuen Parts online! Wen es also intressiert -> Die neuen Parts


----------



## Andreas (23. Oktober 2007)

Bei mir werden es wohl so 400 Punkte werden.


----------



## karsten13 (23. Oktober 2007)

@Nightride: Wenn es Donnerstag ne Tour gibt, wäre es ausnahmsweise möglich, einen zusätzlichen späteren Treffpunkt in Ffm am Goetheturm anzubieten, etwa 19:40?   

Habe von Do - Sa ein Seminar und schaffe daher 19:00 Dietzenbach net ...

... und hat vielleicht morgen abend jemand Lust zu fahren? Evtl. Taunus  ?
Könnte so ab 18:00 von Ffm aus.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (23. Oktober 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> @Nightride: Wenn es Donnerstag ne Tour gibt, wäre es ausnahmsweise möglich, einen zusätzlichen späteren Treffpunkt in Ffm am Goetheturm anzubieten, etwa 19:40?



Ok, unterbrechen wir die WIPOKA-Diskusion mal für's Tagesgeschäft und lassen dem Rest noch ein wenig Zeit sich zu äußern. Ich hoffe sie tun es auch ...

*It's RusHour ...* 

zum letzen Mal und Karstens Wunsch kommt nicht ungelegen, den ein Klassiker wird wiederbelebt ---> *Bierhannesrunde* 

===========================================================
*Strecke und Treffpunkte:*

19:00 Kreishaus Dietzenbach
19:40 Goetheturm Ffm
20:00 Bierhannes

Ab Bierhannes nach Bad Vilbes -> an die Nidda und über die Hohe Straße -> 
Maintal zurück Richtung Offenbach, Heusenstamm.

Mal schauen vllt gibt's sogar den traditionellen Cappustop in Maintal, So als
Abschluß der *RusHour*-Saison.

Ich würde mich zum Schluß auch nochmal über mehr als 2 Mitfahrer freuen !!!
===========================================================

*@Bad OF,* wir kommen 100m an Eurer Haustür vorbei. Einfacher geht's nicht, müßt nur mal den inneren Schweinehund überwinden


----------



## RedRum05 (23. Oktober 2007)

Ich sag es nur ungern, aber diese Woche muss ich noch zur Rush-Hour aussetzen. Sport geht noch nicht zu 100% und da will ich nichts riskieren...


----------



## Erdi01 (23. Oktober 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Ausserdem stell ich in meinem Album immer Bilder von den neuen Parts online! Wen es also intressiert -> Die neuen Parts


die Schaltwerksröllchen habe ich gleich als KCNC Produkt erkannt. Hatte ich so gut wie in blau für's Rush. Habe ich dann aber doch gelassen, die versauen eh nur. Aber blaue Kettenblattschrauben habe ich seit kurzem auch auf meinem Rush  

Mal gespannt wie nahe Du meinem Rush-Gewicht kommst, wenn Du's unterbietest brauch ich doch ein neues Rad (= Carbon Scalpel, im Moment bin ich zum Glück von dem Trip wieder runter  ) Also mach kein Fehler ...

*Edith meint:*


RedRum05 schrieb:


> Ich sag es nur ungern, aber diese Woche muss ich noch zur Rush-Hour aussetzen. Sport geht noch nicht zu 100% und da will ich nichts riskieren...


*und was hattest Du die Woche dann im Taunus verlohren ...*


----------



## KillerN (23. Oktober 2007)

@Erdi bin Donnerstag dabei, wo ich einsteige weiss ich noch net so ganz.
Achso, ich glaube du meinst der Jörg war diesen Montag im Taunus wegen meines Bloggs, der bezog sich aber auf die Woche davor (oder sind sogar schon 2 Wochen vergangen *g*) 

Bin heute gemeinsam mit Google & spontaner Gefolgschaft ne ordentlich Spessart Tour gefahren. 
Am Tacho standen dann 77km und 600Hm bei kühlen 3 Grad . 
Ich denke genaueres wird der Google berichten 

Gn8


----------



## Google (24. Oktober 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> Ich denke genaueres wird der Google berichten


 Nö   Nur so viel: Mit Googletours  fahren Sie in der ersten Reihe  

@[email protected] Auch wenn ich die Bierhannestour mit Einkehr in der Eisdiele schon vermisse und selbst mit WP-Beginn den Lupo fragen wollte, schaffe ich es momentan einfach noch nicht, wenigstens einmal unter der Woche später heimzukommen. Mein Kleiner (und ich auch) ist mom ziemlich traurig wenn er mich abends vor dem Bett nicht mehr sehen kann. Aber spätestens zum WP-Beginn habe ich es mir vorgenommen sonst fahr ich im Winter noch alleine rum. Dann werde ich auf alle Fälle ab und an dabei sein.


Grüße

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (25. Oktober 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> @Erdi bin Donnerstag dabei, wo ich einsteige weiss ich noch net so ganz.


UND  wenn in Dtz. seih pünktlich dort. Ich starte gleich durch. Habe keine Lust zum Goetheturm rasen zu müssen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KillerN (25. Oktober 2007)

@Erdi01 SMS hast du hoffentlich am Handy gelesen...


----------



## karsten13 (25. Oktober 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> @Erdi01 SMS hast du hoffentlich am Handy gelesen...



schade, dass Du nicht dabei warst ...
So hat mich Erdi01 u.a. nach Bergen-Enkheim hochgescheucht  , frage mich, was der heute infundiert hatte  .

Übrigens ist im Nachbarforum schon die Teambildung im Winterpokal eröffnet. Wie war jetzt nochmal die Eisbären-Teambildung?  

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Erdi01 (26. Oktober 2007)

*@Killer,* ja hatte die SMS gelesen. Gute Besserung.



karsten13 schrieb:


> schade, dass Du nicht dabei warst ...
> So hat mich Erdi01 u.a. nach Bergen-Enkheim hochgescheucht  , frage mich, was der heute infundiert hatte  .


Jetzt wo Du's schreibst fällt mir auch auf, dass Du oben außer Atem warst. Erlebt man nicht oft bei Dir  Für die die's kennen, wir sind den kleinen Panoramaweg hoch und nicht den Breiten. Die Aussicht dort ist immer wieder toll  Die Wege im BV-Wald existieren auch noch. Auch wenn ich mich  mal vertan hatte. Nach 2 jähriger Bierhannesabstinenz darf man das mal  

Und das war's mit *RusHour*. Danke an Alle, die mal dabei waren und im speziellen an *Karsten13*, der eigentliche jedesmal mitgefahren ist und einer der Gründe ist, warum die *RusHour* überhaupt noch existiert  

Hier nochmal ein Paar Impressionen



> Übrigens ist im Nachbarforum schon die Teambildung im Winterpokal eröffnet. Wie war jetzt nochmal die Eisbären-Teambildung?
> 
> Gruss,
> 
> Karsten.


Keine Panik, drüben im Paralleluniversum geht die Teambildung auch schon, hier noch nicht  

*Außerdem fehlen hier noch eine ganze Menge Meldungen !!!*

Ich habe sehr genau registiert wer sich gemeldet hatt und noch genauer wer sich alles (noch !?!) *NICHT* gemeldet hatt !!!

Noch ist Zeit ... ich verabschiede mich in die Pause ...

... achs so, bevor ich's noch ganz vergesse den Banner auszurollen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Kleene*


----------



## BlackTrek (26. Oktober 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ... achs so, bevor ich's noch ganz vergesse den Banner auszurollen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kedi, hast Du Geburtstag? Na, dann herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## karsten13 (26. Oktober 2007)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Kedi, hast Du Geburtstag? Na, dann herzlichen Glückwunsch!



die Frage stelle ich mir auch gerade, weiss ja gar nicht, welche von Erdi01's vielen Kleenen Geburtstag hat  .

Daher prophylaktisch:
 @Kedi


----------



## Google (26. Oktober 2007)

Auch von mir alles Liebe und Gute zu Deinem 3? Geburtstag

  ​
Bleib wie Du bist aber bitte wieder ein bißchen mehr posten und mit uns fahren  

Was läuft bei Euch eigentlich diesen Sonntag ? Ist ggfls. für mich noch ein Platz frei ?. Sonntags siehts drüben noch ein bisserl mau aus. Muß aber guggen, daß es passt weils am Vorabend spät werden könnte

Grüße

Google


----------



## BlackTrek (26. Oktober 2007)

Man kann Winterpokal-Teams gründen!

Also: Wer in welches Team?


----------



## Google (27. Oktober 2007)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Man kann Winterpokal-Teams gründen!
> 
> Also: Wer in welches Team?


Wie gesagt, ich möchte gerne in ein punktstarkes Team  Dann habe ich auch über den Winter die nötige Motivation. Ich werde sicherlich eine ähnliche Punktzahl wie letztes Jahr haben...wobei...das war ja auch kein Winter. 

Wer outet sich als Teamgründer und offeriert seine Wunschliste ? Vielleicht kommt ja dann endlich die Teambildung in die Gänge. KillerN`s Hardcoreteam kann ich mir schon vorstellen, wobei Loti sich zum WP gar nicht geäussert hat.

@[email protected] Wäre schön wenn Du wieder dabei wärst  Sach mal was !

Ansonsten: Steckt mich halt rein wo es passt. Dabei sein ist alles  

Grüße

Google


----------



## BlackTrek (27. Oktober 2007)

Also! Um hier mal ein bisschen Zug auf die Kette zu kriegen, hab ich mal ein Team angelegt. Es heisst "Eisbären Power".

Ich finde auch den Gedanken gut, Teams aus Leuten zu bilden die in etwa die gleichen Ambitionen haben. Daher ist dieses Team für alle gedacht, die mehr als 600 Punkte (150h gesamt ~ 7h/Woche) anstreben. Loti und karsten13 sind natürlich auch herzlich willkommen, auch wenn ihr deutlich mehr fahrt  .


----------



## Erdi01 (27. Oktober 2007)

also gut, dieses Jahr gibt's leistungsorientierte Teams. *@Blacky*, hatt schon mit Team "Power" angefangen. *Ich* gründe "Sport" und *@Lupo* gründet "Fun" und dann sieht man weiter ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (27. Oktober 2007)

Team "Sport" geründet ...


----------



## Erdi01 (27. Oktober 2007)

... die Einteilung, wie sie KillerN als Letztes vorschlug, ist eigentlich schon ganz gut. Sollange ich nicht im "Power" Team bin und *fahren muß* ... gleich schon mal ein bisschen "Druck" auf's Highscorer-Team ausüben, in dem *Loti* und *Karsten13* dann zu Hause sind  

Ich hatte ja die Willenserklärung abgegeben und ALLE, die sich NICHT gemeldet haben, haben damit Ihre "Stille Annahme" erklärt. Jetzt kommt Ihr nicht mehr um eine Teilnahme herum ... (mal so gaaaanz weiträumig rechtlich gesehen)  

Und damit habt Ihr ALLE Euer Gegenmittel für die Herbst/Winter-Depression, in die der Eine und die Andere anscheihnend schon gefallen ist ... weil von der Bild(schirm)fläche verschwunden


----------



## KillerN (27. Oktober 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> .... gleich schon mal ein bisschen "Druck" auf's Highscorer-Team ausüben



NA DA BIN ICH DOCH DABEI


----------



## loti (27. Oktober 2007)

Hallo BlackTrek,
wenn man so freundlich gebeten wird, bin ich natürlich dabei und werde mich im "Power" Team eintragen. Wobei Power bei mir nur bedeutet, dass ich lange fahre, beim Tempo bleibt es meist gemütlich.
Ich werde in diesem Winter jeden Mittwoch um 18 Uhr 30 "Night Rides" für ca. 3 Stunden anbieten. Darüber hinaus fahre ich jedes Wochenende ein lange Tour, aber nicht nur MTB. Die sportlicheren Touren werde ich dann hier und im LMB bekannt machen.
1000 Punkte sollten schon mal sicher sein. Besonders da ich ja im Januar einen Bikeurlaub plane und im März 14 Tage eine Zypern-Rundfahrt mit dem Rad mache.
Liebe Grüße
loti


----------



## BlackTrek (27. Oktober 2007)

loti schrieb:


> ... und werde mich im "Power" Team eintragen. Wobei Power bei mir nur bedeutet, dass ich lange fahre, beim Tempo bleibt es meist gemütlich.


 Super!!!

Und beim Winterpokal ist ja Power = Dauer. BTW fahren wir ja dann schon zum zweiten mal hintereinander im gleichen Team. Wird irgendwie Zeit, dass wir auch im real life mal zusammen fahren.  
Trägst Du die Nightrides in den LMB ein?

Das Team ist damit also fast komplett: Google, Loti, RedRum05 und ich. Wer ergreift die Chance, diesem Spitzen-Team anzugehören? Karsten13? Kedi? Oder vllt jemand, den man lange nicht mehr hier gesehen hat? Onzilla? SteelManni? Sakir?


----------



## Google (27. Oktober 2007)

@[email protected] schön das Du dabei bist  Wennn sich karsten13 noch zu uns gesellt  ( gelle Karsten  ) dann dürften wir ein recht starkes Team werden....da werde ich wohl mächtig unter Druck geraten  Platz 3 in der internen Teamwertung ist anvisiert wobei BlackTrek und RedRum es mir sicherlich nicht leicht machen werden. Weiter nach oben schauen ist bei dem Rest der Mitstreiter wohl kaum möglich.

Auffi gehts


----------



## KillerN (27. Oktober 2007)

Kann man im nachhinein den Teamnamen noch einen Feinschliff geben ?
Mir würde es besser gefallen wenn wir "Eisbären Power Team" "Eisbären Sport Team" & "Eisbären Fun Team" heißen würden.

Viel mir gerade so auf *g*

Dafür das hier schon einige Tage über WP getextet wird, ist die Resonaz doch recht mau. Auf der Eisbären Seite werden irgendwie viel mehr Fahrer gelistet.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## karsten13 (27. Oktober 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> Kann man im nachhinein den Teamnamen noch einen Feinschliff geben ?



Hab ich nicht gefunden, geht wohl nur per mail an rikman ..., würde ich wenn gesammelt machen.



Google schrieb:


> Was läuft bei Euch eigentlich diesen Sonntag ? Ist ggfls. für mich noch ein Platz frei ?. Sonntags siehts drüben noch ein bisserl mau aus. Muß aber guggen, daß es passt weils am Vorabend spät werden könnte



im Afterwork-Fred wollte Lupo evtl. die Regentour vom letzten Sonntag nochmal anbieten.

Ansonsten treffen sich ein paar aus dem RR-Forum mit MTB um 12:30 an der Hohemark, näheres hier, Tub123 ist auch dabei und ich wahrscheinlich auch.

Und die Zeitumstellung nicht vergessen  

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## RedRum05 (27. Oktober 2007)

Die Idee von Killer find ich gut..  

Morgen werd ich mich mal auf mein Renner schwingen und paar Kilometer fahren. Kann allerdings nichts planen, da ich zum Frühstück eingeladen bin!

Hoffentlich kann ich nächste Woche wieder beim Nightride dabei sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackTrek (27. Oktober 2007)

karsten13, willkommen an Bord!

Jetzt ist das erste Eisbären Team jedenfalls schon komplett.  

Ich bin ja mal gespannt, ob dieses Jahr ein überhaupt ein drittes Team zustande kommt...


----------



## karsten13 (27. Oktober 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich kann ich nächste Woche wieder beim Nightride dabei sein!



Erdi01 bietet nächste Woche wohl keinen an, also musst Du ran  .

Schon interessant, was für Teams es gibt. Der Chef hier (rikman) ist im Team "Überhebliche Wichser" und ich wäre wohl im Team "Angstbremser reloaded" besser aufgehoben


----------



## karsten13 (27. Oktober 2007)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Ich bin ja mal gespannt, ob dieses Jahr ein überhaupt ein drittes Team zustande kommt...



dann versuch ich mal ne Liste der "Offenen":

Andreas --> macht mit
SteelManni --> macht mit
Claudy --> macht mit
Troll --> hat indirekt Interesse signalisiert
Kedi --> meine Interpretation: Macht im Team Sport nicht mit
Lupo --> ?
MissMarple --> ?
Sakir --> ?
Teddy24 --> ?
Hans-Joachim --> ?
Nature-One --> ?
Ippie --> ?
Puls190 --> ?
gruen --> ?
Tub123 --> ?

Jemand vergessen?

Das Team Sport wäre mit den obigen Zusagen belegt, vielleicht kann Erdi01 als Teamleader die mal "reinzwingen"  (Extra-Einladung per PN, was weiss ich ...).

Und ein Statement der oben gelisteten (ausser den ersten drei) wäre hilfreich, auch wenn es eine Absage sein sollte.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## KillerN (27. Oktober 2007)

Alle wach ? Dann treffen wir uns doch zum fahren, Zeit wird eh umgestellt 
So ne City Runde auf leeren Straßen ist doch sicher auch mal ganz net


----------



## karsten13 (28. Oktober 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> Alle wach ? Dann treffen wir uns doch zum fahren, Zeit wird eh umgestellt
> So ne City Runde auf leeren Straßen ist doch sicher auch mal ganz net



mag sein, aber ich bin platt. Durfte heute arbeiten und bin im Dunkeln losgefahren und im Dunkeln heim gekommen ... O.K., auf'm Feldberg war ich auch noch  

Fahr doch morgen mittag mit, scheinst ja wieder fit zu sein  

n8,

Karsten.


----------



## KillerN (28. Oktober 2007)

Für durch die Gegend rollen bin ich immer Fit  
Daher morgen auch kein Taunus für mich... 

Laut AWB Forum steht die Tour noch nicht ganz, zumindest fehlt der bestätigende Post dazu.

Achso Karsten... du fährt einfach zu viel Rad, habe ich dir das schonmal gesagt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (28. Oktober 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> Daher morgen auch kein Taunus für mich...



schade ...  



KillerN schrieb:


> Laut AWB Forum steht die Tour noch nicht ganz, zumindest fehlt der bestätigende Post dazu.



deshalb habe ich mich ja auch für 12:30 Hohemark entschieden ...



KillerN schrieb:


> Achso Karsten... du fährt einfach zu viel Rad, habe ich dir das schonmal gesagt ?



nein, hast Du nicht, ja, ich fahre zu viel Rad


----------



## KillerN (28. Oktober 2007)

Was ein entspannter Plausch am Samstag Abend  

Fährst du jetzt ganz alleine ab Hoher Mark ? Also wenn du mit so Freeridern startest die du bisher nicht kanntest, dann rate ich dir davon ab.


----------



## karsten13 (28. Oktober 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> Fährst du jetzt ganz alleine ab Hoher Mark ?



nö, sind mind. 4 andere dabei ...



KillerN schrieb:


> Also wenn du mit so Freeridern startest die du bisher nicht kanntest, dann rate ich dir davon ab.



Warum? 
Also ich brauch kein neues Hinterrad ...


----------



## KillerN (28. Oktober 2007)

Achso also mit RR ? Ist ja langweilig *g*


----------



## karsten13 (28. Oktober 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> Achso also mit RR ? Ist ja langweilig *g*



a) nix RR, MTB!
b) RR <> langweilig
c) Du wirst auch noch ein RR kaufen
d) ich muss ins Bett

n8,

Karsten.


----------



## KillerN (28. Oktober 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> a) nix RR, MTB!


Wer fährt da noch mit ? 


karsten13 schrieb:


> b) RR <> langweilig


Falscher Operator(en), der richtige lautet =


karsten13 schrieb:


> c) Du wirst auch noch ein RR kaufen


Das habe ich schon so oft gehört/gelesen, wenn ich dafür jedesmal einen Euro bekommen hätte, würde ich jetzt ein Super Six Ultimate fahren.
Boar ich glaube ab den Tag würde der Erdi mit mir keine Tour mehr fahren  


karsten13 schrieb:


> d) ich muss ins Bett


Ich auch 

GN8


----------



## Erdi01 (28. Oktober 2007)

wie hier schläft alles ...  

AUFWACHEN 

und zum Winterpokal anmelden  

um Karstens Liste zu ergänzen bzw zu interpretieren:



karsten13 schrieb:


> dann versuch ich mal ne Liste der "Offenen":
> 
> Andreas --> macht mit *im Sport Team*, derzeit im Urlaub
> SteelManni --> macht mit *im Sport Team*
> ...



Wenn's mit eigenen Leuten eng wird, wird halt in den Parallenuniversen rekrutiert


----------



## Erdi01 (28. Oktober 2007)

*@Teamnamen*, wenn mehrheitlich gewünscht, können wir versuchen es ändern zu lassen. Ich empfinde es als NICHT nötig, da es klar ist, dass es sich um Teams handelt.

*@N8Ride kommenden Donnerstag*, mal sehen. Ich habe ja per letzten Donnerstag meine Pause ausgerufen. Die hatt exakt bis Samstag 14 Uhr gehalten, gelle @Blacky ...  und heute ...  

*Hier eine weitere Möglichkeit um die Pause zu unterbrechen:*

_Hallo,

wir treffen uns zu eine 2,5 h Mountain Bike Tour am Sonntag, den 28.10.07 um 10:30 Uhr bei Reinhold, Dtzb. Langgesser Str. 13


Gruß_

Tzzzz ... wie soll man(n) da zu einer Pause kommen  Ahhh ... in dem man verschläft ... GN8


----------



## Google (28. Oktober 2007)

He, He, ich mach jetzt en post der früher als Erdi`s letzter post ist und trotzdem hinter seinem steht  

Danke für die Infos dr anvisierten Sonntagstouren. Is ein bisserl spät geworden, so dass ich gar nicht weiß, ob ich mich morgen z.B. für den Taunus motivieren kann.

Wenn jetzt jemand sagt: "Google, komm lass uns gegen 12:00 Uhr (neue Zeit) ne Runde im Spessart drehen bin ich gleich dabei. Ansonsten muß ich halt schauen wozu ich morgen Lust hab.

Wenn ich wach bin schau ich rein und frag vielleicht nochmal an

Grüße

Google

Edit: Klappt net mit der Zeitumstellung wie erwartet


----------



## RedRum05 (28. Oktober 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Tzzzz ... wie soll man(n) da zu einer Pause kommen  Ahhh ... in dem man verschläft ... GN8



Einfach ne dicke Grippe einfangen - der Rest erledigt sich von selbst  
Ich freu mich grade so - endlich wieder aufm Renner sitzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (28. Oktober 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Einfach ne dicke Grippe einfangen - der Rest erledigt sich von selbst
> Ich freu mich grade so - endlich wieder aufm Renner sitzen


ich entscheide lieber selber, wann ich Pause mache. Die Rüsselseuche hatte es gerade letzte Woche nochmal bei mir probiert. Hatt wieder nicht geklappt ... aus Sicht der Rüsselseuche  

Und Renner hatte ich erst gestern ...

*@Sakir*, willkommen ihm Sport Team


----------



## Google (28. Oktober 2007)

Vielleicht gibt es ja noch Fahrwillige. Ich bin um 11:59 Uhr am B8- Parkplatz. Wer da ist, ist da. Ein alter LMB- Eintrag ist schnell aktiviert:

*B-Tour heute 11:59​*


----------



## RedRum05 (28. Oktober 2007)

@Andreas... bist du heute beim Frankfurt-Marathon mitgelaufen


----------



## Erdi01 (28. Oktober 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> @Andreas... bist du heute beim Frankfurt-Marathon mitgelaufen


wohl kaum, er ist im Urlaub  



Erdi01 schrieb:


> _Hallo,
> 
> wir treffen uns zu eine 2,5 h Mountain Bike Tour am Sonntag, den 28.10.07 um 10:30 Uhr bei Reinhold, Dtzb. Langgesser Str. 13
> 
> ...


so ich war hier mit unterwegs und beschlossen:

*Ab sofort JEDEN Sonntag 10 Uhr MTB-Ausfahrt ab Dietzenbach ca. 3 Stunden * 

Also wenn nichts Besseres im Angebot weis ich wo ich Sonntags bin. (zwangsweise, bin nämlich auch als Guide angagiert  ) Ich werd hier auf dem Laufenden halten.

So aber jetzt mache ich Pause ... mal sehen wie lange 

Bis bald ...


----------



## Sakir (28. Oktober 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Sakir*, willkommen ihm Sport Team


----------



## Google (28. Oktober 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *Ab sofort JEDEN Sonntag 10 Uhr MTB-Ausfahrt ab Dietzenbach ca. 3 Stunden *


Ja und in Winterpokalszeiten mit meiner An und Abfahrt + 7 Punkte  Das einzige was stört ist die frühe Abfahrt  

@[email protected] Ich fahr da bestimmt mal mit. Ist das jetzt immer regelmäßig Sonntags ? *ABER!: *Vergiss mir blos nicht die langen Wintertouren   Erstes WP-Wochenende ist ja wohl schon mal  Vulkanradweg gebongt...Oder? Sonntag wäre dann allerdings ganz nett. Am Samstag gehts bei mir nämlich schon nicht.

Grüße

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (28. Oktober 2007)

*@Google*, die MTB-Ausfahrten gibt es schon länger, nur jetzt häng ich mich da mit rein und lasse mich da auch informieren. Mal schauen wie sich das entwickelt  

Unsere längeren Ausfahrten haben für mich aber nach wie vor Priorität und Vulki ist auch gebont


----------



## karsten13 (28. Oktober 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> Wer fährt da noch mit ?



Kerstin, Marc, Sven und Manfred, aber eh zu spät  

Und das hast Du verpasst ...  



RedRum05 schrieb:


> Ich freu mich grade so - endlich wieder aufm Renner sitzen



Du meinst, Du sitzt auf dem Renner, während Du hier tippst?  
Bedenklich


----------



## Erdi01 (28. Oktober 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> Das habe ich schon so oft gehört/gelesen, wenn ich dafür jedesmal einen Euro bekommen hätte, würde ich jetzt ein *Super Six Ultimate* fahren.
> Boar ich glaube ab den Tag würde der Erdi mit mir keine Tour mehr fahren


DAS hatte ich überlesen  

Du kennst Dich aber überraschend gut aus, gerade so als ob Du Dich schon nach Rennern erkundigst  

Nur ein Frage der Zeit, Radler von Welt haben jeden Untersatz im Stall ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## troll (29. Oktober 2007)

moin 

wenn ihr noch ein platz in der ayurveda gruppe habt 
bin ich gern dabei ....

salü + guten wochenstart 
t.

edit: ich sehe gerade das laufen schwimmen klettern nur mit wenig punkten bewertet wird ...is ja auch eine mtb veranstaltung  ...also erwartet nicht zu viele punkte von mir !


----------



## Lupo (29. Oktober 2007)

troll schrieb:


> moin
> 
> wenn ihr noch ein platz in der ayurveda gruppe habt
> bin ich gern dabei ........



...bei uns biste richtig. kannst gern ins *Eisbären Fun Team* eintreten


----------



## Miss Marple (29. Oktober 2007)

SteelManni schrieb:


> Hallo zuammen,
> 
> nachdem ich mich ja schon ne weile nicht mehr gemeldet habe
> und beim letzten WP nicht dabei war, würde ich in diesem Winter auch wieder
> ...



Hallo alter Teamkollege im Eisbären Fun Team ist noch ein Plätzchen für dich  

Gruß Martina


----------



## KillerN (29. Oktober 2007)

Andreas --> macht mit im ??? Team, derzeit im Urlaub
SteelManni --> macht mit im FUN Team
Teddy24 --> ? eigenes Frauenteam
Hans-Joachim --> ?
Nature-One --> ? macht EVTL. mit
Ippie --> ?
Puls190 --> ? Müßt doch wieder hochmotiviert sein
gruen --> ?
Tub123 --> ?

Bitte eintragen oder kurz bescheid sagen wenn es dieses Jahr nicht klappt.

Im FUN I Team ist noch für 2 Fahrer Platz !  
Danach wird ein weiteres Team aufgemacht  

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Erdi01 (29. Oktober 2007)

<--- was is'n mit dem los  

Gerade freut sich Papaeisbär einen Wolf (=Eisbärenfutter), dass seine Kleene wieder aufgetaucht ist und gleich den richtigen Weg gefunden hatt.

Hallo Claudy, Hallo Kedi, Hallo meine geliebten Krankenschwestern  Herzlich willkommen, ich wollt mit Euch schon immer mal _inteam_ sein 

Papabär springt jetzt lieber wieder ins Eiswasser ...


----------



## BlackTrek (29. Oktober 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Papabär springt jetzt lieber wieder ins Eiswasser ...



Nennt man das jetzt "Wintergefühle"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (30. Oktober 2007)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Nennt man das jetzt "Wintergefühle"?








  Yes Baby, ist das hier links nicht romantisch und je kälter um so heftiger  ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 

Power- und Sportteam sind schon voll, Fun eigentlich auch wenn man die possitiven Meldungen von @Andreas und @Steelmanni berücksichtigt  

Wenn sich noch mehr outen währen wir schon bei einem vierten Team  

Schönen Tag ...


----------



## SteelManni (30. Oktober 2007)

Miss Marple schrieb:


> Hallo alter Teamkollege im Eisbären Fun Team ist noch ein Plätzchen für dich
> 
> Gruß Martina



Danke, das Plätzchen nehme ich gerne an! 
Es ist mir eine Ehre Martina 

Gruß
Stellmanni


----------



## KillerN (30. Oktober 2007)

Immer wieder lustig Erdi's Kommentare zu lesen, hoffentlich nehmens die Mädels genauso mit Humor   

Aktuelle Liste der noch offenen Fahrer:

Andreas --> macht mit im ??? Team, derzeit im Urlaub
Hans-Joachim --> ?
Nature-One --> ? macht EVTL. mit
Ippie --> ?
Puls190 --> ? Müßt doch wieder hochmotiviert sein
gruen --> ?
Tub123 --> ?

Sehr gut Steelmanni  , ich hoffe man fährt auch mal zusammen ?! 
Komme gerne mal in den Spessart vorbei... 

Grüße
Jens


----------



## karsten13 (30. Oktober 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Papabär springt jetzt lieber wieder ins Eiswasser ...



hilft auch gegen dicke Eier  



Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@N8Ride kommenden Donnerstag*, mal sehen.



Und?  Wenn Papabär wieder klar denken kann, möge er sich hierzu äussern ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Erdi01 (31. Oktober 2007)

*@KillerN*, mach Dir mal keine Gedanken wegen den Ladys, die ham's selber alle faustdicke ... 



karsten13 schrieb:


> hilft auch gegen dicke Eier


Da spricht wohl der "Spambeauftragte" aus dem Paralleluniversum, nachdem er wieder mal das Oberrohr geknallt hatt  



> Und?  Wenn Papabär wieder klar denken kann, möge er sich hierzu äussern ...
> 
> Gruss,
> 
> Karsten.


ich mache unter der Woche wirklich mal nix, dafür überlege ich gerade ob am WE das Wetter passt für *Indian Summer Tour*


----------



## Google (31. Oktober 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> * dafür überlege ich gerade ob am WE das Wetter passt für Indian Summer Tour *


*Gerne  Ich kann aber nur am Sonntag. Und wenn Du es jetzt schon weißt, kann man noch ein bisserl Werbung bei den Wölfn machen  

Grüße

Google*


----------



## gruen (31. Oktober 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@KillerN*, mach Dir mal keine Gedanken wegen den Ladys, die ham's selber alle faustdicke ...
> 
> 
> Da spricht wohl der "Spambeauftragte" aus dem Paralleluniversum, nachdem er wieder mal das Oberrohr geknallt hatt
> ...


ui.

Sollte ich schon mal vorsichtshalber den Reifen an der gruenen Gurke wechseln?
Der hat's eh nötig ...


----------



## gruen (31. Oktober 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> Immer wieder lustig Erdi's Kommentare zu lesen, hoffentlich nehmens die Mädels genauso mit Humor
> 
> Aktuelle Liste der noch offenen Fahrer:
> 
> ...


Sorry, bin schon im RR-WP. Einer langt. 
Aber ab und zu hock ich mich auch wieder aufs Matsch-und-Dreckradl.


----------



## Claudy (31. Oktober 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@KillerN*, mach Dir mal keine Gedanken wegen den Ladys, die ham's selber alle faustdicke ...



Lieber Erdi; 
ach ne du heißt ja nun *Papaeisbär*  - wie dürfen wir das denn verstehen   - was du so über uns Frauen denkst   

Lass uns lieber über Räder reden.....habe nun endlich ein neues MTB und es ist ein weißes Canyon -Grand Canyon- geworden    . Wenn alles klappt, ist es am Samstag da  . Würde es dir und den anderen gerne mal nach Zypern zeigen.

Grüße Anke


----------



## RedRum05 (31. Oktober 2007)

Ich kann morgen auf keinen Fall nen Nightride anbieten! 
Wir sind in der Abteilung total unterbesetzt und da leg ich im Moment die nächste Zwangspause beim Biken ein.. zumindest unter der Woche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (31. Oktober 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Ich kann morgen auf keinen Fall nen Nightride anbieten!



heisst wohl auch nicht teilnehmen  .
Unser Frauenbeauftragter macht Pause, hätte überhaupt jemand Interesse? KillerN?  

Fahren will ich auf jeden Fall, aber wenn keiner Bock hat brauch ich auch net nach Dietzenbach ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Erdi01 (31. Oktober 2007)

Claudy schrieb:


> - wie dürfen wir das denn verstehen   - was du so über uns Frauen denkst


ich denke, dass ich die ganzen Engelchen und Teufelchen liebe, also die weiblichen, die männlichen brauch ich nett  



> Lass uns lieber über Räder reden.....habe nun endlich ein neues MTB und es ist ein weißes Canyon -Grand Canyon- geworden    . Wenn alles klappt, ist es am Samstag da  . *Würde es dir und den anderen gerne mal nach Zypern zeigen.*
> 
> Grüße Anke


Aber unbedingt  Da trommeln wir das ganze Sport Team zusammen und machen ne schöne Ausfahrt.
Weißes Grand Canyon, da habe ich nur das 7.0 gefunden  
Hast Du's jetzt doch nicht mehr ausgehalten ...

*@Indian Summer Tour*, nun es scheint ja ein paar Interessenten zu geben. Wegen mir auch am Sonntag. Da muß ich mir mal ernsthaft Gedanken machen.

*@KillerN*, da scheint wohl ein Server down zu sein


----------



## troll (1. November 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Weißes Grand Canyon, da habe ich nur das 7.0 gefunden
> 
> 
> [:




"klug*******rmodus ein"

nerve wxc 8.0

"aus"


----------



## KillerN (1. November 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> heisst wohl auch nicht teilnehmen  .
> Unser Frauenbeauftragter macht Pause, hätte überhaupt jemand Interesse? KillerN?
> 
> Fahren will ich auf jeden Fall, aber wenn keiner Bock hat brauch ich auch net nach Dietzenbach ...
> ...



Wäre dabei ! Hast du eine Idee wohin wir fahren könnten ?

@Erdi01 Muss mal schaun woran das liegt ... Provider ist schon informiert.
Sonntags würde ich mir auch so eine Indian Summer tour gefallen lassen  

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Claudy (1. November 2007)

troll schrieb:


> "klug*******rmodus ein"
> 
> nerve wxc 8.0
> 
> "aus"



Nein....leider falsch   . Das WXC ist das *Mädchen-Fully* und für das bin ich zu groß außerdem hat es diesen seltsamen Knick im Oberrohr. Ich habe ein Rad aus dem Herbstspezial bestellt. Ausstattung und Farbe unterscheiden sich von den normalen Modellen. Für mich ein "Glücksfall" weil ich somit die Reba Team anstelle der Reba Race habe.

Werde natürlich sofort berichten, wenn es da ist......


----------



## karsten13 (1. November 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> Wäre dabei ! Hast du eine Idee wohin wir fahren könnten ?



Moin,

habe mit Tschoah 18:15 am Goetheturm vereinbart. Somit müssen wir nicht nach Dietzenbach und Du kannst hier noch Bescheid sagen, ob Du das schafftst oder wir holen Dich später in Heusenstamm ab (dann sag wann) ...

Streckenvorschläge: 
a) Flughafen (war ich aber erst Di.)
b) Richtung DA/Messel
c) meine kleine Taunusrunde (ab Goetheturm gut 3 h netto)

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## KillerN (1. November 2007)

Dieser ARSCH !!!


@karsten13 wäre für DA/Messel, dann könntet ihr mich abholen


----------



## gruen (1. November 2007)

Wo geht DA/Messel bei Euch lang?
Gibt es da irgendwo einen sinnvollen Treffpunkt fuer jemanden aus Dreieich?


----------



## Teddy24 (1. November 2007)

Huhu,

@MissMarple, Lupo.. [email protected]  einsamer Eisbär sucht noch Anschluß????

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (1. November 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> @karsten13 wäre für DA/Messel, dann könntet ihr mich abholen



geht klar, wann? Wir fahren um 18:15 am Goetheturm los, also so ca. 18:35/18:40 bei Dir?



gruen schrieb:


> Wo geht DA/Messel bei Euch lang?
> Gibt es da irgendwo einen sinnvollen Treffpunkt fuer jemanden aus Dreieich?



vielleicht kann Killer was dazu sagen, ob das über Dreieich geht. Zeit fällt mir schwer zu schätzen (ab 19:00???) und Treffpunkt da an diesem Torborgen an der abknickenden Vorfahrtsstrasse?


----------



## gruen (1. November 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> geht klar, wann? Wir fahren um 18:15 am Goetheturm los, also so ca. 18:35/18:40 bei Dir?
> 
> 
> 
> vielleicht kann Killer was dazu sagen, ob das über Dreieich geht. Zeit fällt mir schwer zu schätzen (ab 19:00???) und Treffpunkt da an diesem Torborgen an der abknickenden Vorfahrtsstrasse?


Dreieichenhain - Obertor?
Passt.


----------



## karsten13 (1. November 2007)

gruen schrieb:


> Dreieichenhain - Obertor?
> Passt.



ja, hab's auf maps.google nachgesehen.

Bis später,

Karsten.


----------



## KillerN (1. November 2007)

ok bis dann  (ich warte um 18:40 Uhr) an der Ecke bei meiner Straße damit ihr net klingeln müsst.


----------



## Erdi01 (1. November 2007)

Claudy schrieb:


> und für das bin ich zu groß


klarer Fall von zu langen Beinen, aber auch was Schönes  , können ja nicht alle kleene sein ...  


> außerdem hat es diesen seltsamen Knick im Oberrohr. Ich habe ein Rad aus dem Herbstspezial bestellt. Ausstattung und Farbe unterscheiden sich von den normalen Modellen. Für mich ein "Glücksfall" weil ich somit die Reba Team anstelle der Reba Race habe.
> 
> Werde natürlich sofort berichten, wenn es da ist......


die Mädchen-Versionen sehen wirklich komisch aus. Weiß ist auch nicht unbedingt meine Farbe, aber Mädels sind ja auch modebewußter. Und das weis sogar ich, dass weiß(mit scharfem S) Trendfarbe ist  Seidern es ist Metallicweiß, das find ich COOL  

Bin echt gespannt, was wir zu sehen kriegen ...



karsten13 schrieb:


> ja, hab's auf maps.google nachgesehen.
> 
> Bis später,
> 
> Karsten.


hoffentlich habt Ihr auch google.maps dabei, damit Ihr aus der dunklen Hügellandschaft um Messel wieder rausfindet, so ohne Navibär  

Schon komisch, es ist Donnertag Abend und ich sitz zu Hause  Aber ich lass mir jetzt ne Pizza bringen und dann gugg ich MTV Music Ewand. War ich vor ein paar Jahren in der Festhalle live dabei, war auch COOL 

*@IndianSummerTour*, was wird denn gewünscht, dass Original ab Ober Ramstadt oder eine Preview ab Dietzenbach 

*@WIPOKA-Teams*, ich glaube es ist bald ein viertes Team am Start ...


----------



## Lupo (1. November 2007)

Teddy24 schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> @MissMarple, Lupo.. [email protected]  einsamer Eisbär sucht noch Anschluß????
> 
> LG



dann mal hopp hopp ins fun-team eintreten bevors ein anderer tut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (1. November 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@IndianSummerTour*, was wird denn gewünscht, dass Original ab Ober Ramstadt oder eine Preview ab Dietzenbach


Mir ist es fast egal, weil ich das Auto bekomme  Dietzenbach ist natürlich näher für mich. Wenn aber der Startort Ober-Ramstadt dazu beiträgt, daß mehr Leute mitfahren, ist mir das auch recht  

Reicht da eigentlich ne Startzeit 11:00 Uhr ? Blos net zu früh  

@[email protected] Ich hoff und denk morsche dran und bring Dir endlich das Ticket mit. Hast Du Dir *300 *schon angeschaut ?

Grüße

Google


----------



## Google (1. November 2007)

Ei die Teambeschreibungen hab ich ja jetzt erst gelesen  

*Eisbären Power*

_"Team des Threads MTB Team - Die Eisbären aus dem Frankfurt und Umgebung Forum. Hier sind vor allem die punktestarken Fahrer aus dem letzten Jahr eingeladen."_

Genau   Die Elite eben  

*Eisbären Sport*

_"Und hier ist das zweite Team des "MTB-Team Die Eisbären" aus dem Frankfurt und Umgebung Forum.
Wir sind die Verfolger unseres Power-Teams. Wir hetzen sie und treiben sie zu Höchstleistungen ;-)"_

*Tssss Wovon träumt Ihr Nachts ?*  

*Eisbären Fun Team*

_"3.Team des Threads: MTB Team - Die Eisbären aus dem Frankfurt und Umgebung Forum. Wie der Teamname schon sagt sind hier die Fahrer vertreten die vorwiegend im Sattel sitzen weil sie Spass am Biken haben. Sportliche Höchstleistungen können vorkommen, stehen aber nicht im Vordergrund."_

*Was glaubt Ihr was wir mit Euch für einen Spass haben werden  *

*Und Tschüss *


----------



## karsten13 (1. November 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> hoffentlich habt Ihr auch google.maps dabei, damit Ihr aus der dunklen Hügellandschaft um Messel wieder rausfindet, so ohne Navibär



so, schöner Nightride mit "kleinen Unschärfen"  .

Pünktlich um 18:15 stand ich am Goetheturm. Kein Tschoah  . Nach 2 Telefonaten habe ich unseren Ex-Neu-Offenbacher  schliesslich in Oberrad "gefunden". Damit war der Zeitplan im Ars**. In Heusenstamm haben wir dann einen angefressenen Killer aufgelesen und waren schliesslich um 19:35 in Dreieichenhain. 

Sorry gruen  - viel zu spät. 

Wir sind dann die Trails um Dreieich gefahren und weiter zum Langener Waldsee, auch hier den Trail am See entlang. Zurück über Zeppelinheim, Flughafen, Niederrad, Mainufer.

Nochmals sorry @gruen, ärgert mich, da ich sonst zu den Pünktlichen zähle ...
... und vor der nächsten Verabredung sollten wir auch mal Handy-Nummern tauschen.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## KillerN (1. November 2007)

Also angefressen ist wohl etwas überspitzt, ich war eher angefroren. 
Habe dann versucht den schnellsten Weg nach Dreieich auszupacken, aber gruen war schoooon weg *g* 

Ansonsten ein netter Nightride bei doch recht angenehmen Temperaturen.

@Erdi Du warst bei den EMA's 04 in Frankfurt ? *staun* Also das hätte ich mal wirklich net gedacht !?! Wie bist du an die Karten damals gekommen ?


----------



## gruen (2. November 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> Also angefressen ist wohl etwas überspitzt, ich war eher angefroren.
> Habe dann versucht den schnellsten Weg nach Dreieich auszupacken, aber gruen war schoooon weg *g*


Jaja, gruen hat nämlich net gewartet, bis er angefroren ist ...  

Hatte noch eine nette Unterhaltung mit einer Wolf-Freundin, die nur mal gucken wollte, wer da zum Treffpunkt kommt. Leider war die Dame ohne Rad, bzw. nur mit Kinderrad und auf dem saß schon der Sohnemann ... 

Egal, beim nächstenmal klappt's.


----------



## gruen (2. November 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> so, schöner Nightride mit "kleinen Unschärfen"  .
> 
> Pünktlich um 18:15 stand ich am Goetheturm. Kein Tschoah  . Nach 2 Telefonaten habe ich unseren Ex-Neu-Offenbacher  schliesslich in Oberrad "gefunden". Damit war der Zeitplan im Ars**. In Heusenstamm haben wir dann einen angefressenen Killer aufgelesen und waren schliesslich um 19:35 in Dreieichenhain.
> 
> ...


Macht nix.
Aber Handy-Nummer tauschen ist bei mir irgendwie sinnlos ...    
Ungefähr so, wie mir eine Fernsehprogrammzeitung zu verkaufen. 
Oder ein Lammfell für den Autositz ...





Edith meint, an einer Rheumadecke hätte ich vielleicht eher Gefallen ...


----------



## karsten13 (2. November 2007)

gruen schrieb:


> Aber Handy-Nummer tauschen ist bei mir irgendwie sinnlos ...





			
				gruen aus einem kleinen Nachbarforum schrieb:
			
		

> Schneckennudelfreund mit leicht debilem Grinsen.



ich seh's gerade


----------



## Erdi01 (2. November 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> @Erdi Du warst bei den EMA's 04 in Frankfurt ? *staun* Also das hätte ich mal wirklich net gedacht !?! Wie bist du an die Karten damals gekommen ?



1. War das *2001*  
2. war ich da noch jünger, und wir (damals noch verehelicht) haben uns sowas noch angetan  
3. Vitamin B 
4. War das das Geilste was ich je gesehen habe 
5. Kannst Du Dir gar nicht vorstellen, was für ein Feeling sowas LIVE ist  
6. War ich eine Woche danach noch taub  
7. Die geilsten Performences waren für mich *Rammstein*  und *Depech Mode* 
8. Kannst Du Dir nicht vorstellen, wo ich schon überall war. z.B. neben dem *2,10m Typen* gestanden, der sich *Undertaker* nennt  War auch damals in der Festhalle, als die *WWF* heute WWE zu Gast war. Da geht Dir der Arsc$ so richtig auf Grundeis.
9. Ihr denkt Ihr kennt mich ... das habt Ihr auch nur gedacht


----------



## Erdi01 (2. November 2007)

gruen schrieb:


> Hatte noch eine nette Unterhaltung mit einer Wolf-Freundin,


die ich morgen abend mal bearbeiten muß, damit sie unsere *N8Rides* mitfährt  


> Egal, beim nächstenmal klappt's.


Klar, da bin ja *ich *wieder dabei  Halt Dir schon mal die kommenden Donnertag Abende frei


----------



## Google (2. November 2007)

gruen schrieb:


> Hatte noch eine nette Unterhaltung mit einer Wolf-Freundin, die nur mal gucken wollte, wer da zum Treffpunkt kommt.


Komisch  Als sie mich am Mittwoch fragte wer eigentlich die Eisbären sind, sagte ich: Du lass mal ! Das sind alles *Babbsäck*

Ich war schon in frühester Zeit auf Konzert bei *Metallica* in der Stadthalle in Offenbach. Da waren hier manche noch flüssig, bzw. nur in gasform existent  

Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## troll (2. November 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Ich war schon in frühester Zeit auf Konzert bei *Metallica* in der Stadthalle in Offenbach. Da waren hier manche noch flüssig, bzw. nur in gasform existent
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Google




01.08.72... erstausstrahlung  "sesamstrasse" ...und ich war dabei .... 

salü 
t.


----------



## Erdi01 (2. November 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Komisch  Als sie mich am Mittwoch fragte wer eigentlich die Eisbären sind, sagte ich: Du lass mal ! Das sind alles *Babbsäck*
> Google


so so, ich habe die Konone für heute abend schon eingepackt, *Wolf*




*Eisbär*


----------



## gruen (2. November 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> ich seh's gerade


He. Querzitieren.  Das gilt net. 
Und was, bitte, hat mein dummes Gesicht mit Deiner Handy-Nummer zu tun???


----------



## Teddy24 (2. November 2007)

Lupo schrieb:


> dann mal hopp hopp ins fun-team eintreten bevors ein anderer tut



Hühüpf.... angekommen   ich hoffe, meinem Antrag wird stattgegeben  

bis bald


----------



## gruen (2. November 2007)

So zwecks Wiedererkennbarkeit habe ich die Einstellungen angepasst.
Hübsches Bild, gell?


----------



## gruen (2. November 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> (...) *@Indian Summer Tour*, nun es scheint ja ein paar Interessenten zu geben. Wegen mir auch am Sonntag. Da muß ich mir mal ernsthaft Gedanken machen.
> (...)


Immer noch nix ...  kommt da noch was?
Sonst fahr' ich morgen früh irgendwohin, wo's Sonne hat ...


----------



## Erdi01 (2. November 2007)

gruen schrieb:


> ... und Montag auch gleich noch


ich fang von hinten an und rufe alle Eisbären und im speziellen das *Eisbären Sport Team* zur Saisoneröffnung:

WIPOKA - Eröffnungs - N8Ride

Lasset die Spiele beginnen


----------



## karsten13 (2. November 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> dafür überlege ich gerade ob am WE das Wetter passt für *Indian Summer Tour*





Google schrieb:


> Gerne  Ich kann aber nur am Sonntag.





Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Indian Summer Tour*, nun es scheint ja ein paar Interessenten zu geben. Wegen mir auch am Sonntag.





Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@IndianSummerTour*, was wird denn gewünscht, dass Original ab Ober Ramstadt oder eine Preview ab Dietzenbach





Google schrieb:


> Mir ist es fast egal, weil ich das Auto bekomme  Dietzenbach ist natürlich näher für mich. Wenn aber der Startort Ober-Ramstadt dazu beiträgt, daß mehr Leute mitfahren, ist mir das auch recht
> 
> Reicht da eigentlich ne Startzeit 11:00 Uhr ? Blos net zu früh



so, hier mal die Kurzzusammenfassung zu IndianSummer. Mehrheit scheint für Sonntag zu sein, Killer würde auch mitfahren (wenn ich das gestern richtig verstanden habe). Mir wäre Dietzenbach als Startort lieber und je später je besser, muss halt die Lupine mit  

Wäre nur schön bald zu wissen, ob oder ob net ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Claudy (2. November 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@IndianSummerTour*, was wird denn gewünscht, dass Original ab Ober Ramstadt oder eine Preview ab Dietzenbach



 Papabär,

hätte ebenfalls am Sonntag Zeit.........wann würdet ihr denn losfahren  - wenn ihr nicht zu früh und ab Dietzenbach losfahrt dann wäre ich dabei. Entweder mit dem blauen Rad der Scheffin oder mit ganz viel Glück mit dem neuen weißen  .  Kommt die liebe Kedi auch mit!?

Grüße Anke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KillerN (2. November 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> 8. Kannst Du Dir nicht vorstellen, wo ich schon überall war. z.B. neben dem *2,10m Typen* gestanden, der sich *Undertaker* nennt  War auch damals in der Festhalle, als die *WWF* heute WWE zu Gast war. Da geht Dir der Arsc$ so richtig auf Grundeis.



Mit dem wolltest du dann wohl nicht "Inteam" werden oder    



karsten13 schrieb:


> Killer würde auch mitfahren (wenn ich das gestern richtig verstanden habe)



Richtig verstanden, Sonntag ab Dietzenbach wäre sehr gut  

Grüße
Jens


----------



## RedRum05 (2. November 2007)

.. mir ist vorhind so eingefallen, na zum Glück haste keinen Nightride angeboten. Hab ja im Moment "nur" nen Renner  
Muss mal langsam die restlichen Teile fertig bekommen, damit es mim Zusammenbau vorran geht!

Ich werd dann am Wochenende wohl die Straßenvariante vorziehen


----------



## Google (3. November 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ich fang von hinten an und rufe alle Eisbären und im speziellen das *Eisbären Sport Team* zur Saisoneröffnung:
> 
> WIPOKA - Eröffnungs - N8Ride
> 
> Lasset die Spiele beginnen


Schon irgendwie peinlich wenn sich die Konkurrenz zuerst beim Eröffnungsnightride anmeldet....Hä??  

Am Sonntag wirds ja noch richtig voll im Odenwälder Wald  Jetzt fehlt nur noch der LMB 

Guuds nächtle 

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (3. November 2007)

OK, da sich hier die Mehrheit für einen Start am Sonntag ab Dietzenbach outet und eine Verschiebung des "Originals" um eine Woche auch den Spessartwölfen gelegen kommt, soll es so sein ...

... auf geht's zur IndianSummer Preview ab Dietzenbach.

*@Kedi*, Claudy hatt recht, das ist was Passendes für Dich auf Breitreifen  

*@Blacky*, Dich würde ich auch sehr gern dabei haben 

*@Holly-Jane*, Nachbarin, das ist die Möglichkeit, die verpassten Eisbären vom Donnerstag zu treffen. Und *@Jazzman* darfst Du auch mitbringen 

*@Lupo*, Deine Miss darf ja nett  Vllt langweilst Du Dich ja ...  

*@Sakir*, wenn Du am Sonntag wieder Zeit hast 

*@alle die ich nicht direkt angesprochen habe*, seid auch alle willkommen 

So, und jetzt Ihr ...


----------



## BlackTrek (3. November 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Blacky*, Dich würde ich auch sehr gern dabei haben


Kann nett...  



Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Lupo*, Deine Miss darf ja nett  Vllt langweilst Du Dich ja ...


Darf nett???


----------



## _jazzman_ (3. November 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Und *@Jazzman* darfst Du auch mitbringen



Hallo Erdi, danke für die Einladung, leider bin ich das ganze WE schon verplant und komme erst Sonntagabend wieder nach Hause. Aber vielleicht klappts in nächster Zeit bei mir mal...

Viel Spaß morgen...

Gruß
_jazzman_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (3. November 2007)

*@Holly-Jane*, ich antworte hier offizell übern Thread, da ich die KM und HM-Angabe im LMB vergessen habe  

Um die 100KM 1000HM ab/bis Dietzenbach werden das werden.

*@Blacky*, kann nett, gibt's nett  ... sie fährt nicht mir mir 

*@jazzman*, beim nächsten Mal, Dir auch viel Spaß. 

Bis morsche ...


----------



## KillerN (4. November 2007)

Ich muss erstmal meine Bremse wieder einstellen, sonst komme ich keinen Anstieg hoch so wie die inzwischen schleift  

Bei erfolgreicher reparatur bin ich natürlich am Start. Ich hoffe mal schwer  das dies der Fall sein wird, da ich sonst die Bremse mit dem Vorschlaghammer bearbeiten werde und danach eine neue benötige.

Gute Nacht


----------



## RedRum05 (4. November 2007)

Wie habe ich es vermisst..  
Zwar keine Sonne, dafür aber verfärbte Bäume und Laub auf den Straßen.
Wie kann man da den Renner in den Winterschlaf schicken   *gg*

@Erdi.. was hast du denn geplant morgen beim Nightride zu fahren?


----------



## bikergott (4. November 2007)

hallo zusammen!!
wollt mal fragen wann und wo ihr euch das nächste mal trefft um ne runde zu drehen?mein bike ist bald da und dann würde ich gerne wieder loslegen und zusammen machts ja auch gleich mehr spaß!


----------



## Lupo (4. November 2007)

hiho, ab wo startest du? von kn wär die anreise wohl bissi weit 

für morgen abend sthet schon was im "last minute biking"

guggst du heir


----------



## bikergott (4. November 2007)

ich bin schon in frankfurt nur mein bike nicht das kommt nächstes we nach.
weiß noch gar nix wo man hier fahren kann. dachte ich meld mich einfach mal bei euch und schließ mich dann an.wenns recht ist?


----------



## Lupo (4. November 2007)

wo denn in ffm und was fährste denn so? die gegend hier gibt ja einiges her, von gepflegten forstautobahnen im offenbacher outback bis zu knackig-ruppigen trails im taunus gibts eigentlich alles


----------



## KillerN (4. November 2007)

WAS EINE TOUR  

Wir sind zwar nicht das gefahren was wir vorhatten, aber Spaß hats größtenteils  trotzdem gemacht. Ich werde heute Abend noch einen entsprechenden Blog schreiben.  

@Bikergott Wo wohnsten in FFM ? Wir haben noch mehr Fahrer aus Frankfurt die des öfteren an den Touren teilnehmen. Ein Haupttreffpunkt wäre Dietzenbach am Kreishaus, es passt aber auch ab Frankfurt Goetheturm.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Lupo (4. November 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> *@Lupo*, Deine Miss darf ja nett  Vllt langweilst Du Dich ja ...  ...



wo ihr gestartet seid bin ich grad aufgestanden und nein, hab mich net gelangweilt


----------



## karsten13 (4. November 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> aber Spaß hats größtenteils  trotzdem gemacht.



wie man sieht  :











Alle Bilder gibt's hier.



			
				Killer's Blog schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr interessant war es wie schnell die Gespräche abgedriftet sind oder mehr oder weniger mit Absicht falsch interpretiert wurden. In welche richtung so mancher Satz ging, kann sich wohl jeder selbst denken *lach* Das aber nicht immer die Männer damit angefangen haben war sehr amüsant, wir haben auf jedenfall viel gelacht.



Also ich fand auch, dass die Männer sich benommen haben  .

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (4. November 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Also ich fand auch, dass die Männer sich benommen haben


Aber wie lange noch  Die Schreie nach einer Frauenbeauftragten sind immer schnell  Aber was ist mit uns ?  Wer schützt uns vor Erdies K.Schwestern? 

Grüße

Google


----------



## Claudy (4. November 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Wer schützt uns vor Erdies K.Schwestern?



Männer    - was ihr so schreibt während ich auf dem Weg von Dietzenbach nach Frankfurt war, mein "Leihrad" blitzeblank geputzt hab, die Kette auch mal gefettet hab  und zur Belohnung Hühnersuppe gegessen hab. 

Und dann noch so ein Foto  - wo ich doch heute versucht hab, ganz nett zu euch zu sein.........darf ich nochmal wiederkommen  .

Mit euch  hatte ich einen sehr schönen Herbsttag. Vielen Dank  

Grüße Anke
(Krankenschwester)


----------



## KillerN (4. November 2007)

Claudy schrieb:


> Männer    - was ihr so schreibt während ich auf dem Weg von Dietzenbach nach Frankfurt war, mein "Leihrad" blitzeblank geputzt hab, die Kette auch mal gefettet hab  und zur Belohnung Hühnersuppe gegessen hab.



Da wird sich die Chefin aber freuen   



Claudy schrieb:


> Und dann noch so ein Foto  - wo ich doch heute versucht hab, ganz nett zu euch zu sein.........darf ich nochmal wiederkommen  .
> 
> Mit euch  hatte ich einen sehr schönen Herbsttag. Vielen Dank



Klar, alle Mädels sind immer bei uns herzlichst eingeladen, bitte öfters kommen  


@Homepage

WOW - Bin gerade dabei das behinderte letzte iFrame der Homepage zu entfernen, welches den wichtigsten Bereich, die Gallery in mancher hinsicht blockiert/beschränkt hat (bei der Verlinkung).
*Und zwar*: Wenn man bisher mal ein Bild verlinkt hat, kam das Bild immer nur mit dem Mantel der Gallery das Layout der Homepage hat drumherum komplett gefehlt.
Ausserdem hat sich nie der Link geändert wenn man in der Gallery geklickt hat, dies klappt jetzt auch und ganze Alben können verlinkt werden und alles wird ordentlich angezeigt. ENDLICH !!! 

Die letzten Feinheiten in der Darstellung werde ich noch ändern, also net wundern  

Grüße
Jens

*EDIT:* Danke Erdi das du dich immer um die Gallery kümmerst, hast ja inzwischen auch alle Kniffe raus 
*EDIT II:* Die Website muss eventuell neu geladen werden (F5) damit der neue Link zur Gallery auch funktioniert


----------



## Erdi01 (4. November 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> Die letzten Feinheiten in der Darstellung werde ich noch ändern, also net wundern
> 
> Grüße
> Jens


Und Du nett wundern, wo Dein Album abgeblieben ist. Ich hab's verschoben in das Album "IndianSummer", mit weiteren Bildern gefüttert und einige gelöscht. Die verbliebenen anschließend mit Text versehen 

Ein Blog spar ich mir heute auch, ich könnt es nicht besser schreiben. Verlink doch noch die Bilder von heute.


----------



## Lupo (4. November 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> *EDIT II:* Die Website muss eventuell neu geladen werden (F5) damit der neue Link zur Gallery auch funktioniert



funzt bei mir trotzdem net


----------



## Erdi01 (4. November 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Also ich fand auch, dass die Männer sich benommen haben  .


*JA*, eigentlich wie immer  

Manchmal muß ich mich halt selber zitieren:


Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@KillerN*, mach Dir mal keine Gedanken wegen den Ladys, die ham's selber alle faustdicke ...





Google schrieb:


> Wer schützt uns vor Erdies K.Schwestern?


Moooooment mal, ich lass mal gar nix auf *MEINE* geliebten Krankenschwestern kommen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Claudy schrieb:


> .........darf ich nochmal wiederkommen  .
> Grüße Anke
> (Krankenschwester)


Jederzeit ... lieber Du, als Google


----------



## KillerN (4. November 2007)

Von allen Seiten aus, sollte es wie folgt aussehen, wenn man auf Bilder klickt:

Gallery

Wenn das net so ist, einfach mal Temporary Internetfiles löschen.

Bitte um Rückmeldung


----------



## Lupo (4. November 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Bitte um Rückmeldung



hab eben erneut aktualisiert, jezt kommt der neue link


----------



## karsten13 (4. November 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> Bitte um Rückmeldung



funzt  

Noch was: Beim verlinken auf diesen Fred (z. Bsp. bei den Rider-Profilen) wird immer auf Seite 26 verlinkt, macht wohl nicht wirklich Sinn ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (4. November 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> @Erdi.. was hast du denn geplant morgen beim Nightride zu fahren?


Man muß ja aufpassen wie ein Lux, dass man nix überliest  

Die *N8Rides* starten traditionell mit einer Runde RodgauRundWeg. Anschließend wird Woche für Woche ein Punkt nach dem anderen abgearbeitet, wie es im LMB steht.

Im LMB hatt sich bisslang zwar nur Google angemeldet. Ich weis aber aus einem Paralleluniversum, dass noch zwei Weitere kommen ... also zu Viert morgen schon mal und damit auf Anhieb mehr wie bei der *RusHour* 

*@Loti*, die letzen zwei Jahre hattest Du immer die Eröffnungrunde angeboten. Dieses Jahr bin ich Dir zwar zuvor gekommen, aber fährst Du morgen nicht  

_Was mir gerade noch einfällt:_
*
Holly-Jane* gehört nicht nur geographisch zu den *Eisbären*, sonder hatt auch *selber* festgestellt, dass unsere Trikots farblich hervorragend zu Ihrem Ghost passen  

Vorbestellungen werden schon entgegen genommen  

GN8


----------



## Erdi01 (4. November 2007)

Lupo schrieb:


> hab eben erneut aktualisiert, jezt kommt der neue link


was für ein neuer Link - was habe ich jetzt wieder verpasst 

*Edith:* wenn ich jetzt ein *Fotoalbum* verlinke kommt das mit Banner oben oder was ...
*Edith 2:* ... ah, jetzt ja ... kapiert


----------



## KillerN (4. November 2007)

OK die letzten Anpassungen werden eine ziemliche Sucharbeit nach der richtigen Einstellung, wird wohl erst die Tage alles 100% optisch passen *argh*

@karsten13 Verlinkung jetzt immer auf Seite 1



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Edith: wenn ich jetzt ein Fotoalbum verlinke kommt das mit Banner oben oder was ...



Genau, denn oben ohne war gestern


----------



## Erdi01 (4. November 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> Genau, denn oben ohne war gestern


  

Und dazu mir fällt gerade wieder weis ein, dass würde in "meinen" Blog stehen, wenn ich einen verfassen würde:

Google und ich waren auf der Toilette in der Thomashütte. Er mit freiem Oberkörper vom Umziehen, und ich habe gerade wieder alles gerichtet nach dem pippimachen. Da kam ein Mann rein und Google meinte zu Ihm:
_"Nein, das ist nicht das wonach es aussieht"_  

Aber jetzt endgültig ... 

Gute Nacht geliebte Krankenschwestern, gute Nacht Eisbären, gute Nacht dunkel Deutschland


----------



## Erdi01 (5. November 2007)

was soll den das Wetter da draußen ... das hätten wir gestern gebraucht ... Frechheit  

Wollt ich nur mal so gesagt haben ... weil mir gerade nix besseres einfällt ...

Bis heut abend, ich höre schon die Winterpolka


----------



## loti (5. November 2007)

Hallo erdi01,
ich bin etwas erkältet und muss mich ein bischen zurückhalten, deshalb fahre ich momentan nur *ganz *gemütlich. 
Aber wir könnten uns heute abend sehen. Ich habe ab 17 Uhr eine Sitzung im Kreishaus in Dietzenbach, falls es zeitlich passt, begrüße und verabschiede ich euch.
Meine ersten 3 Punkte habe ich heute früh schon eingefahren.
Gruß
loti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gruen (5. November 2007)

Eh. Also dieser Link mit "eisbären" tut bei mir net. Nur "mtb-team-hanau".
Aber eigentlich egal, Hauptsache einer tut.

Und noch was, Erdi.
Wenn Du mich nochmal mit "C" schreibst, dann wirst Du auch umgetauft. 
In Ärdi.


----------



## KillerN (5. November 2007)

gruen schrieb:


> Eh. Also dieser Link mit "eisbären" tut bei mir net. Nur "mtb-team-hanau".
> Aber eigentlich egal, Hauptsache einer tut.



Dann nutzt du entweder eine veraltete Browser Version oder nicht den IE bzw. Firefox. Bei beiden funktioniert es problemlos in der aktuellen Version.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Erdi01 (5. November 2007)

*@Loti*, da würd ich mich aber ärgern, wenn ich jetzt im Kreishaus kleben würde, während wir durch die Nacht starten  Gute Besserung und vllt bis gleich  

*@grün*, Echt, Du auch mit "K"  Werd's später noch ändern. Ich muß jetzt erstmal los. Habe heute abend noch ein Date mit der Nacht


----------



## karsten13 (5. November 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> Dann nutzt du entweder eine veraltete Browser Version oder nicht den IE bzw. Firefox. Bei beiden funktioniert es problemlos in der aktuellen Version.



das Problem hab ich auf der Firma auch, IE 6.xx ...

Schöne Tour heute abend  , wenn ich denn nicht zu dünn angezogen gewesen wäre  , schei$$ekalt, unter 4° Durchschnitttemperatur  . Nur deshalb war mir ausnahmsweise mal das Tempo zu langsam ...

Eigentlich wollte ich ja in diesem Jahr den WP entspannt angehen - und schon stehen wir in der Teamwertung auf Rang 2   .

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## bikergott (6. November 2007)

wohn frankfurt- niederrad. fahr CC und Marathon zur zeit nur ein wenig außer übung sommer über wenig zeit drum wärs sehr nett wenns ein paar geben würd die mich im winter in arsch treten damit ich im frühjahr wieder voll angreifen kann!!!!


----------



## karsten13 (6. November 2007)

bikergott schrieb:


> wohn frankfurt- niederrad. fahr CC und Marathon zur zeit nur ein wenig außer übung sommer über wenig zeit drum wärs sehr nett wenns ein paar geben würd die mich im winter in arsch treten damit ich im frühjahr wieder voll angreifen kann!!!!



Moin,

fahre relativ regelmässig mit den Eisbären, wohne in Sachsenhausen. Mitnehmen ist kein Problem, in den Arsch treten auch nicht  .
Allerdings bin ich vom 10. - 21. Nov. auf Zypern  .

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Erdi01 (6. November 2007)

*@bikergott*, erstmal willkommen in unserem Kreis  

Und ja, lass Dich von Karten13 mal nach Dietzenbach treten. Wozu? Deswegen:

*Die Winterpolka* hatt begonnen  

*@Power Team*, RESPEKT  aber *@Karten13*, Du weist schon, dass die Zypern-Punkte abgezogen werden  

*@Loti*, ich habe Niemanden rausschauen sehen


----------



## Claudy (6. November 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ..... Du weist schon, dass die Zypern-Punkte abgezogen werden



Meine auch


----------



## KillerN (6. November 2007)

WP sieht doch schonmal ganz gut aus  

Wenn heute Abend das Wetter passt, was wohl zur Zeit nich danach aussieht, hole ich den Rodgau Rundweg nach. Wenn jemand mitfahren würde und kein Bock auf den Weg hat, einfach bescheid sagen, fahre auch gerne woanders lang.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## loti (6. November 2007)

Na, Na erdi01,
wer wird denn gleich solche Geschütze auffahren: 
Zypernpunkte werden für den WP abgezogen!
Wie war das mit Malle im letzten WP?
Außerdem bist Du nur neidisch, weil Du jetzt hier bleiben mußt!
Ich natürlich auch, aber nur ein bischen ...
Ich bin im März auf Zypern, und dann wird abgerechnet- winterpokalmäßig.

Wegen gestern abend. Man glaubt es kaum. Manche politischen Sitzungen sind ganz schnell zu Ende. Da ich um 18 Uhr keine Stunde warten wollte, habe ich einen bequemen Nightride über Heusenstamm nach Dreieich gemacht.
Liebe Grüße
loti
der immer noch so laut hustet, dass ihn die Frau verbannt hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (6. November 2007)

Claudy schrieb:


> Meine auch


Nö Schatzi, Auszug aus den Statuten des WIPOKA:

_"... Inselpunkte sind bei Power-Teams in Abzug zu bringen, Sport Team bekommen die Doppelte Punktezahl gutgeschrieben. Fun Teams dürfen sich die dreifache Punktezahl notieren ... "
_

Noch Fragen Loti  

  

*Edith fragt Claudy:* Hast Du Dein neues "Schätzen" bekommen ?!?


----------



## Erdi01 (6. November 2007)

ich darf das Schätzchen *NIE* live sehen, ich bin schon durch die Bilder ganz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ... anderes Thema bitte ...


----------



## karsten13 (6. November 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ... anderes Thema bitte ...



wie wär's mit ...








...Krankenschwestern?


----------



## troll (7. November 2007)

moin zusammen 

der winter ist ja noch lange .........

zitat von der DSW hompage :

Kraul-Schwimmkurs für Erwachsene

 06. Nov 2007


Wie schon in den Jahren zuvor bietet die Triathlon-Abteilung in den Wintermonaten ein Kraul-Anfängerkurs für Erwachsene an. Der Kurs richtet sich auch an Nicht-Mitglieder und findet einmal wöchentlich, immer Donnerstags um 19.30 Uhr, im Lehrschwimmbecken des Nordbades statt.

Der Kurs beginnt am Donnerstag, 15. November 2007, um 19.30 Uhr. Treffpunkt ist am Lehrschwimmbecken. Eine vorherige Anmeldung ist nicht erforderlich. Mehr als 20 Personen können leider nicht zugelassen werden.

Sollten im Vorfeld weitere Fragen zum Kurs bestehen, bitte eine mail an: 
[email protected].

zitat ende 

wenn einer von euch mal ins "schwimmen" reinschnuppern will ist das eine gute gelegenheit.....


salü.
t


p.s 

http://www.dsw12.de/


----------



## Google (7. November 2007)

Fürs

​​ gibts aber mehr Punkte  

Ok, Halloween ist eigentlich vorbei 

Grüße

Google


----------



## Lupo (7. November 2007)

*.....aber kraulen macht mehr spass *

der post is dochma wieder typisch für die übereifrigen punktejäger vom powerteam aber abgerechnet wir zum schluss. wenn ihr durch euer vom übertraining geschundenen immunsystem dahinkränkelt ziehn wir mit unseren durchs kraulen gestärken abwehrkräften doch locker an euch vorbei


----------



## BlackTrek (7. November 2007)

Lupo schrieb:


> *.....aber kraulen macht mehr spass *



...und draussen Radfahren ist irgendwie auch wie kraulen im Moment...


----------



## KillerN (7. November 2007)

Hey Google, so ohne Helm habe ich dich erst auf den zweiten Blick im Avatar erkannt


----------



## Erdi01 (7. November 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> wie wär's mit ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Lupo schrieb:


> *.....aber kraulen macht mehr spass *



alles klar das ist meine Sportart   ... einmal Krankenschwesternbrustkraulen ... bitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (7. November 2007)

Vor lauter Kraulen ganz vergessen ...

es gibt zwar keinen Wetterbericht, der es rechtfertigt einen N8Ride LMB zu aktivieren. Ich habe es trotzdem getan, auch auf die Gefahr hin es kurzfristig wieder canceln zu müssen


----------



## loti (7. November 2007)

So mal wieder zurück zum Radeln,
wir hatten heute einen Nightride mit 6 Teilnehmern. Trotz des etwas bescheidenen Wetters sind wir eine Runde nach Schwanheim gefahren und haben dann alle Teilnehmerinnen und Teilnehmer am passenden Zielort abgeliefert. So kamen bei mir am Schluss 58 km zusammen.
Liebe Grüße
http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/Nightride_07112007_v5.jpg


----------



## Google (8. November 2007)

Hey Jazzman, biste mal kurz von Holland zum loti rübergekrault ?  

Apropos kraulen. Ich lass mich regelmässig nach dem Biken kraulen. Also keine Spur von einem geschundenen Immunsystem  

Ich weiß nicht wie lange ich den Bemerkungen zu meinem Avatar noch stand halte  Ich tendiere wieder zu etwas symphatischeren...mal schauen

Ach so: Und punkten gehe ich heutenachmittag auch wieder  

Grüße

Google


----------



## _jazzman_ (8. November 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Hey Jazzman, biste mal kurz von Holland zum loti rübergekrault ?



Das Meeting in Holland war früher abgearbeitet als geplant und da hat sich auf dem Weg zurück ins heimische Jagdrevier der Eisbären-Nightride mit Loti angeboten. War eine schöne Runde im Eisbärenland... 



Gruß
_jazzman_


----------



## Marathon2004 (8. November 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Vor lauter Kraulen ganz vergessen ...
> 
> es gibt zwar keinen Wetterbericht, der es rechtfertigt einen N8Ride LMB zu aktivieren. Ich habe es trotzdem getan, auch auf die Gefahr hin es kurzfristig wieder canceln zu müssen



Steht schon fest, was gefahren wird? (Wenn denn überhaupt gefahren wird.)


----------



## gruen (8. November 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Vor lauter Kraulen ganz vergessen ...
> 
> es gibt zwar keinen Wetterbericht, der es rechtfertigt einen N8Ride LMB zu aktivieren. Ich habe es trotzdem getan, auch auf die Gefahr hin es kurzfristig wieder canceln zu müssen


Canceln gilt net!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (8. November 2007)

Marathon2004 schrieb:


> Steht schon fest, was gefahren wird? (Wenn denn überhaupt gefahren wird.)


Fahrplanmäßig steht eigentlich Seligenstadt und am Main zurück auf dem Programm, aber da die Bahn eh streikt, sind auch Wünsche erlaubt. Wir sind ja nicht an die Schiene gebunden  

*@grün, all*, sollange der LMB oben steht wird auch gefahren


----------



## KillerN (8. November 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Ich tendiere wieder zu etwas symphatischeren...mal



Hier Google, ich nenne dieses Animation: Doktorspiele...


----------



## gruen (8. November 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Fahrplanmäßig steht eigentlich Seligenstadt und am Main zurück auf dem Programm, aber da die Bahn eh streikt, sind auch Wünsche erlaubt. Wir sind ja nicht an die Schiene gebunden
> 
> *@grün, all*, sollange der LMB oben steht wird auch gefahren



Ja verreck!!
Jetzt muss ich selber canceln.
Kollege verpisst sich in Urlaub und drückt mir sein Zeugs aufs Aug.  

 Das wird heute nix mehr ...


----------



## KillerN (8. November 2007)

Son Stündchen würde ich fahren, wenns nieselt. Wenn nix von oben kommt auch mehr.


----------



## Erdi01 (8. November 2007)

Keiner mehr angemeldet und für ein Stündchen würd ich mich erst gar nett anziehen  

*NÄCHTEN DONNERSTAG* wieder offiziell ... bin dann weg ...


----------



## Claudy (8. November 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Hast Du Dein neues "Schätzen" bekommen ?!?



Ja    .........und es schaut soooo schön aus! Morgen muss die Scheffin nur noch die Bremen und die Gabel "dingsen" und der Mädchen Sattel muß auch noch drauf. Es ist übrigens ein wunderschönes glänzendes weiß .

Liebe Grüße Anke
(sehr entspannt weil ab morgen Urlaub)


----------



## gruen (8. November 2007)

Claudy schrieb:


> Ja    .........und es schaut soooo schön aus! Morgen muss die Scheffin nur noch die Bremen und die Gabel "dingsen" und der Mädchen Sattel muß auch noch drauf. Es ist übrigens ein wunderschönes glänzendes weiß .
> 
> Liebe Grüße Anke
> (sehr entspannt weil ab morgen Urlaub)


... dann hast Du ja gaaaaanz viel Zeit, um Bilder für uns zu machen ...


----------



## gruen (9. November 2007)

Edith meint, der Server spinnt ...


----------



## Kedi (9. November 2007)

Leute, habe keine Zeit, aber meine Minuten für WP schon mal eingetragen  . Alles MTB. 

Grüße und tschüss, kedi


----------



## _jazzman_ (9. November 2007)

Für alle Musikfreunde...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4206666&postcount=4766



Viele Grüße
_jazzman_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gruen (9. November 2007)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Für alle Musikfreunde...
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4206666&postcount=4766
> 
> ...


Was spielt Ihr denn?  Typisches Repertoire für synphonisches Blasorchester?

Habe selber auch mal ein paar Jahre bei sowas mitgespielt. 
Nannte sich "Stadtkapelle Trossingen", war aber voll mit Profis und Musikstudenten ...


----------



## _jazzman_ (9. November 2007)

@Grün

Da das Konzert von Johan de Meij dirigiert wird, spielen wir ausschließlich Werke von ihm. Es handelt sich um ein sinfonisches Blasorchester das zu einem großen Teil aus studierten und studierenden Musikern besteht.

Zum Programm:

*American Suite* (A.Dvôrak, arr. Johan de Meij)
*Canticles *Konzert für Bassposaune (Johan de Meij)
*Les Papillons* (C.Lancaster, arr. Johan de Meij)
*Kings March from Till Eulenspiegel *(Hyldgaard, arr. Johan de Meij)
*The Wind In The Willows *(Johan de Meij)
*Heny the V. *(Johan de Meij)

Bis vielleicht Sonntag....

Viele Grüße
_jazzman_


----------



## Erdi01 (9. November 2007)

Claudy schrieb:


> Ja    .........und es schaut soooo schön aus! ... Es ist übrigens ein wunderschönes glänzendes weiß .
> 
> Liebe Grüße Anke
> (sehr entspannt weil ab morgen Urlaub)


Gratulliere zum neuen "Schätchen". Und nach Eurem Inselhopping will ich's sehen  

Viel Spaß Euch auf der Insel und schön ordentlich hier an- und abmelden - gelle 



Kedi schrieb:


> Leute, habe keine Zeit, aber meine Minuten für WP schon mal eingetragen  .


Ja danke, so habe ich mir das vorgestellt. *@Claudy, Killer, Sakir* habt Ihr das gesehen, setzt sich gleich mal von NULL an die Spitze. Also wenn das mal keine Kampfansage war  Also ich bin schon mal raus ...  Will gar nicht wissen, was * Die Kleene* an Punkte einfährt wenn sie wieder Zeit hatt  

Apro Pos raus, die Rüsselseuche hatt wohl alles an Verstärkung mitgeracht was sie gefunden hatt. Im dritten Anlauf langt es zumindest, dass ich das WE auf der Couch verbringen werde 

Mir geht's ja soooo schlecht  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .... Kraaaaankenschweeester ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Schönes verregnetes Wochende wünscht die ...


----------



## RedRum05 (9. November 2007)

Ich hoffe, dass ich am Wochenende mal nen paar Punkte aufm Rad einfahren kann. Montag bin ich um 13 Uhr daheim und wehe da ist schlechtes Wetter  
Ich seh schon die ersten Schneeflocken in der Wettervorhersage


----------



## Claudy (9. November 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> .... Kraaaaankenschweeester ...



......hatte heute schon "Dienst" und kann echt nicht mehr. Sorry kranker Erdi;  diesmal kann ich nicht helfen und auch sorry mein liebes Winterpokal Team, hatte in dieser Woche noch einiges zu tun und leider gar keine Zeit für Sport  

Mein Koffer ist gepackt, die Wohnung ist sauber  und mein Rad ist fast fertig. Die Scheffin hat alles "gedingst" und was habe ich heute gelernt!? Meine Oberschenkel sind super lang und deshalb brauch ich ne andere Sattelstütze. 

Nach Zypern zeig ich euch gerne mein schönes Rad  . 

Liebe Grüße Anke


----------



## karsten13 (9. November 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Viel Spaß Euch auf der Insel und schön ordentlich hier an- und abmelden - gelle



hiermit abgemeldet  .



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Apro Pos raus, die Rüsselseuche hatt wohl alles an Verstärkung mitgeracht was sie gefunden hatt.



mich hat's am Montag auch erwischt  . Am Mittwoch hab' ich ja drinnen noch ein paar Punkte gesammelt, Folge: Krankenschwester-Anschiss (die sind ja auch im falschen Team  ). WP-Punkte gibt's vorerst keine mehr, am 21. dann gesammelt  .



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Schönes verregnetes Wochende wünscht die ...



Wieso verregnet? Sieht doch gut aus  .

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Google (9. November 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Wieso verregnet? Sieht doch gut aus  .



*  GRRRRRRRRRRRR  *

@[email protected] Hast Dir das richtige WE für die Seuche ausgesucht  

@[email protected] Soooo laaaaaange Beiiiineee ??????   

@[email protected] Einen schöne Abend noch. Ich geh schon ins Bett, bin müd  

Grüße

Google


----------



## loti (10. November 2007)

So, jetzt mache ich doch mal Werbung für eine Tour, die ich hier sonst nicht anführen würde, da sie viel zu gemütlich und langsam ist.  Aber bei den momentanen Wetterverhältnissen passt sie doch gut in den Winterpokal. So. 11.11.: 
Eine Runde von Neu-Isenburg, Dreieich, Langen, Dietzenbach, Weiskirchen nach Steinheim (Mittagspause im Druckhaus). Dann gehts über Bieber zurück nach Neu-Isenburg.
Ca. 70 km, eben, breite Forstwege
Start: 9 Uhr 30 Neu-Isenburg, Bahnhof; 10 Uhr Dreieich-Sprendlingen, Lindenplatz, 10 Uhr 30 Langen Lutherplatz
Weitere Details im LMB!
Am Mittwoch, 14.11. gibt's wieder einen Nightride.
Und am Samstag, 17.11. mache ich in der VHS Dreieich einen Rückblick über unsere (ADFC Dreieich) großen Touren 2007 und eine Vorschau auf die Planung für 2008.
Wer dazu genaueres wisen will, schickt mir ein PM oder eine Mail an  [email protected]
loti


----------



## Erdi01 (10. November 2007)

also bei mir geht am WE und bis auf weiteres GARNIX. Mich hatt es jetzt richtig erwischt  

Vor lauter Langeweile stöbere ich die ganzen Online-Shops nach Schnäppchen durch. Ich habe mir mal den *Winterschuh* bestellt  

Und für unsere kleeneren und größeren Frostbeulen gibt's *hier* noch was zu ergattern. Günstiger geht wohl nimmer 

Was mache ich jetzt, ich glaub ich fang an den Renner zu zerlegen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KillerN (10. November 2007)

@Erdi  Der Schuh sieht sehr geil aus, sogar meine Größe ist auf Lage (48 in MTB Schuhen) Gute Besserung so weit und kauf net so viel ein


----------



## Andreas (10. November 2007)

Hallo,

ich melde mich aus dem Urlaub zurück.  Wir hatten eine Kreuzfahrt im östlichen Mittelmeer. Auf Zypern waren wir auch - ohne Bike. Zypern ist wirklich super zum Biken. Per Jeep haben wir alles erkundet.

Mein Platz im Sport Team ist wohl weg.  Ich habe deshalb ein viertes Team gegründet. Das Team Eisbären Reserve - wir rollen das Feld von hinten auf. Vielleicht hat noch jemand Lust sich anzumelden. 

@RedRum: Deine Frage hat Erdi ja schon beantwortet. Ich war am 29. schon
in Venedig und genau an diesem Tag war der Venedig Marathon. Dort wäre
ich natürlich gerne mitgelaufen ... es fehlte aber das Training.


----------



## Erdi01 (10. November 2007)

Andreas schrieb:


> Mein Platz im Sport Team ist wohl weg.  Ich habe deshalb ein viertes Team gegründet. Das Team Eisbären Reserve - wir rollen das Feld von hinten auf. Vielleicht hat noch jemand Lust sich anzumelden.


Welcome Back  

Ich hatte schon wegen einem vierten Team die Fühler Richtung *@grün* und *@marathon2004* ausgestreckt. Dann müssen die Beiden halt doch auch bei den Mountys mitmachen  

Sonst geht's Euch gut, wird Zeit das Stammtisch ist ...

*IndianSummerTour *hatte ich angeboten, aber nicht das Original. Mal sehen vllt ergibt sich noch was ... killer hatte was in seinen Blog geschrieben, für die, die es noch nicht mitbekommen hatten. Aber warum steht da Indian Summer Tour 08


----------



## Lupo (10. November 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ...Mich hatt es jetzt richtig erwischt  ...



...wohl übertrainiert, hm?  dann ma gute besserung, erdi und mach dir nix draus, der wp hat ja erst angefangen 

natürlich nutzt das funteam die situation schamlos aus, den sporties näher auf die pelle zu rücken und wer net mitmacht, dem blüht das


----------



## Erdi01 (11. November 2007)

Lupo schrieb:


> ...wohl übertrainiert, hm?


Übertrainiert  dazu müßt ich erstmal anfangen zu trainieren  



> natürlich nutzt das funteam die situation schamlos aus, den sporties näher auf die pelle zu rücken


Träum weiter  

Allein schon unsere kleene Kedi wird's verhindern, dass "dein" Team auch nur ansatzweise in unsere Nähe kommt. Selbst einige "PowerBars" sehen schon sehr alt gegen sie aus


----------



## Marathon2004 (12. November 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> also bei mir geht am WE und bis auf weiteres GARNIX. Mich hatt es jetzt richtig erwischt
> 
> Vor lauter Langeweile stöbere ich die ganzen Online-Shops nach Schnäppchen durch. Ich habe mir mal den *Winterschuh* bestellt
> 
> ...



Na, zunächst mal gute Besserung.  

Den Schuh habe ich, ist wirklich klasse.  

Aber den armene Renner zu zerlegen.  



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Welcome Back
> 
> Ich hatte schon wegen einem vierten Team die Fühler Richtung *@grün* und *@marathon2004* ausgestreckt. Dann müssen die Beiden halt doch auch bei den Mountys mitmachen
> 
> ...



Wie sieht es denn aus, mit dem Team???? Letzter Termin ist der 18.11. für die Teambildung oder?

Und wie schaut es am Donnerstag aus? Hörst sich ja wie das reinste Lazarett hier an.  (Wobe, ne leichte Rotznase habe ich auch).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KillerN (12. November 2007)

Habe ich schon erwähnt das ich den ganzen Tag/Nacht schon die Nase putze und Batzillen verteile ? Echt ekelhaft ....


----------



## Erdi01 (12. November 2007)

Marathon2004 schrieb:


> Den Schuh habe ich, ist wirklich klasse.


Wieviel Nr. größers als normal hast Du ihn den genommen. Ich habe mal eine Nummer größer bestellt und hoffe das langt. 


> Und wie schaut es am Donnerstag aus? Hörst sich ja wie das reinste Lazarett hier an.  (Wobe, ne leichte Rotznase habe ich auch).


Ich bin noch optimistisch mit Donnerstag. Aber stand heute noch eher NEIN  

Ich werd hier auf dem Laufenden halten ...


----------



## troll (12. November 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Wieviel Nr. größers als normal hast Du ihn den genommen. Ich habe mal eine Nummer größer bestellt und hoffe das langt.
> 
> ...



hab den auch ...da er eher schmal geschnitten ist habe ich ihn 2 nr. größer 

salü.
t


----------



## Andreas (12. November 2007)

Marathon2004 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn aus, mit dem Team???? Letzter Termin ist der 18.11. für die Teambildung oder?



Ich habe das vierte Team schon gegruendet. Jede/r Punktesammler ist willkommen...

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/details/389


----------



## Google (12. November 2007)

@Andreas Du warst auf der Costa joggen ? Das war aber bestimmt ziemlich langweilig, oder ?? Länger als 20 Minuten hätte ich da nicht meine Kreise drehen können. Ich hoffe Du warst mal im Fitnessraum im Bug, Deck 10 oder so   

Grüße

Google


----------



## Marathon2004 (12. November 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Wieviel Nr. größers als normal hast Du ihn den genommen. Ich habe mal eine Nummer größer bestellt und hoffe das langt.



Ich habe den Schuh 2 Nummern größer genommen.


----------



## Marathon2004 (12. November 2007)

Andreas schrieb:


> Ich habe das vierte Team schon gegruendet. Jede/r Punktesammler ist willkommen...
> 
> http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/details/389



Aufnahmeantrag ist gestellt.  Und meine Punkte habe ich auch nachgetragen, auch wenn es dieses Jahr bisher ehr mau ausschaut.


----------



## Andreas (12. November 2007)

Google schrieb:


> @Andreas Du warst auf der Costa joggen ? Das war aber bestimmt ziemlich langweilig, oder ?? Länger als 20 Minuten hätte ich da nicht meine Kreise drehen können. Ich hoffe Du warst mal im Fitnessraum im Bug, Deck 10 oder so
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Google



Ich habe mir das auch langweilig vorgestellt, aber ich kam regelrecht in einen Laufrausch. Diese Panoramaaussicht und das Laufen auf weichem Teppich Runde fuer Runde das hatte was. Ich habe das Laufen nur wegen Dunkelheit und Abendessen eingestellt. Den Fitnessraum auf Deck 11 fand ich nicht so schön. Mit welcher Costa bist Du gefahren? Ich war auf der Romantica.


@Marathon2004 und Holly-Jane: Ihr seid freigeschaltet. Willkommen im Team.


----------



## Google (12. November 2007)

Andreas schrieb:


> Ich war auf der Romantica.


 Ach wie romantisch. Ihr zwei Turteltäubchen   

Wir waren auf der "Fortuna". Ist so ein bisserl Titanicmäßig eingerichtet inklusive der damals Reisenden  Aber ansonsten war es Klasse !

Weihnachten ist es dann die "Mediteranea"  

Grüße

Google


----------



## Andreas (12. November 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Ach wie romantisch. Ihr zwei Turteltäubchen



Ja, es war sehr romantisch. Und für alle die es noch nicht wissen: Es war übrigens unsere spontane Hochzeitsreise 



Google schrieb:


> Wir waren auf der "Fortuna". Ist so ein bisserl Titanicmäßig eingerichtet inklusive der damals Reisenden  Aber ansonsten war es Klasse !
> 
> Weihnachten ist es dann die "Mediteranea"
> 
> ...



Jetzt seid ihr wohl auf den Geschmack gekommen. Wo geht es denn mit der Mediteranea hin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KillerN (12. November 2007)

Andreas schrieb:


> Es war übrigens unsere spontane Hochzeitsreise










HOCHZEITSREISE ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 

Das heißt doch, die Hochzeit hat schon stattgefunden ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




>>> DANN MAL ALLES GUTE VOM KILLER ALIAS JENS  






Gibts denn auch noch eine Party  ? Wenn ja wann ? Ich hoffe es gibt genug Bier


----------



## Teddy24 (12. November 2007)

Andreas schrieb:


> Ja, es war sehr romantisch. Und für alle die es noch nicht wissen: Es war übrigens unsere spontane Hochzeitsreise



neee, hab ich nicht gewußt   ALLES GUTE

Grüße


----------



## Google (12. November 2007)

Wie bitteeee ? Spontane Hochzeitsreise?  Ohne was zu sagen? Da ist jetzt aber eine angemessene Entschädigung fällig  Wo gehts hin  

Öhemm.....

Euch Zweien nachträglich Alles Gute. 

Ich hoffe Ihr habt trotz Eurer Spontanität schön gefeiert.

_Zu Deiner Frage: Karibik  Sponsored by Papi  Schee gell  _

Grüße

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (12. November 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> HOCHZEITSREISE ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ICH bin nicht sprachlos   dass habt Ihr nur einmal geschafft und das ist auch schon wieder ein halbes Jahr her  Das ist für mich "nur" noch die logische Konsequenz aus ...
... und ich hab mir lang genug die Eisbärenschnauze zugehalten, jetzt muß es raus   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Knuuuuut ...  

Ich wünsch der zukünftigen kleinen Family *ALLES ALLES GUTE* 

Wir wollen *PARTY*





 , wir wollen *FEIERN*





 , wir wollen *BÄSSE* im Ohr  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

























also dann, bis zum Siebenundzwanzigsten ...


----------



## Erdi01 (12. November 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Weihnachten ist es dann die "Mediteranea"





Google schrieb:


> _Zu Deiner Frage: Karibik  Sponsored by Papi  Schee gell  _


wie *UNCOOL*  .... das wäre mir viel zu warm 


Google schrieb:


> Ist so ein bisserl Titanicmäßig eingerichtet inklusive *...  Tauchfahrt*


*das* find ich dann wieder *COOL*


----------



## Erdi01 (12. November 2007)

Andreas schrieb:


> @Marathon2004 und Holly-Jane: Ihr seid freigeschaltet. Willkommen im Team.


doch wieder sprachlos ... Was hast Du denn da für ein Team zusammen. Mal ganz locker an den Funnies vorbeigezogen und den Sporties schon im Knick 

Nur gut dass ich weis, was "mein eines Schätzchen" gerade macht, und das "mein anders Schätchen" ja gar keine Zeit zum fahren hatt


----------



## Erdi01 (12. November 2007)

Marathon2004 schrieb:


> Ich habe den Schuh 2 Nummern größer genommen.





troll schrieb:


> hab den auch ...da er eher schmal geschnitten ist habe ich ihn 2 nr. größer
> 
> salü.
> t


Öhmmm ... mit wieviel Paar Socken tragt Ihr den Schuh  ... hoffentlich lang das mit einer Nummer größer bei mir, weil ist nämlich so gut wie ausverkauft  mit andere Größe wird's da wohl nix mehr


----------



## _jazzman_ (12. November 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Öhmmm ... mit wieviel Paar Socken tragt Ihr den Schuh  ...



Also ich habe am Wochenende den Northwave Celsius J GTX geliefert bekommen. Habe ihn eine Nummer größer bestellt und muss sagen, er sitzt sehr angenehm mit einem etwas dickeren Paar Bikesocken. Wenn ich einen Winterschuh so groß kaufen muss, dass ich 5 Paar Socken drunter ziehen kann, dann frag ich mich, für was ich dann einen Winterschuh brauche...  Ich dachte, die Dinger sind dafür da, dass genau das mit dem 5 Paar Socken überflüssig ist...???

Ich werde sie morgen mal bei einer mehrstündigen Tour testen. Es soll ja schön kalt werden und auch noch Schneeregen. Da sollte ein Winterschuh ja in seinem Element sein... 


Viele Grüße
_jazzman_


----------



## Andreas (12. November 2007)

Danke für die Glückwünsche! Die Feier wird es nächstes Jahr im Sommer geben. Versprochen.

@Google: Karibik wird bestimmt super!

@Eisbären Team1-3: Unser Team ist jetzt komplett. Die Aufholjagd ist in vollem Gange.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (12. November 2007)

Andreas schrieb:


> Danke für die Glückwünsche! Die Feier wird es nächstes Jahr im Sommer geben. Versprochen....



auch von uns die besten wünsche fürs frischgebackene paar aus büddelborn 
es gibt ihn übrigens noch


----------



## troll (13. November 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Öhmmm ... mit wieviel Paar Socken tragt Ihr den Schuh  ... hoffentlich lang das mit einer Nummer größer bei mir, weil ist nämlich so gut wie ausverkauft  mit andere Größe wird's da wohl nix mehr



1 paar normale socken .....ich mag im winter etwas mehr raum um die zehen ...

salü
t.


----------



## Erdi01 (13. November 2007)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Ich werde sie morgen mal bei einer mehrstündigen Tour testen. Es soll ja schön kalt werden und auch noch Schneeregen. Da sollte ein Winterschuh ja in seinem Element sein...


dann berichte mal nach Deiner ersten Ausfahrt. Interessiert mich ...

Ansonsten ist es wohl Geschmackssache wie passgenau ein Schuh sein soll. Ich lass mich überraschen, wenn meinen dann mal kommt.


----------



## Marathon2004 (13. November 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Öhmmm ... mit wieviel Paar Socken tragt Ihr den Schuh  ... hoffentlich lang das mit einer Nummer größer bei mir, weil ist nämlich so gut wie ausverkauft  mit andere Größe wird's da wohl nix mehr



Mesitens ein paar Wollsocken. Manchmal noch ein paar dünne Thermosocken. An den Füßen bin ich aber ne echte Frostbeule.  



Andreas schrieb:


> Danke für die Glückwünsche! Die Feier wird es nächstes Jahr im Sommer geben. Versprochen.
> 
> @Google: Karibik wird bestimmt super!
> 
> @Eisbären Team1-3: Unser Team ist jetzt komplett. Die Aufholjagd ist in vollem Gange.



Zunächst auch von mir *Alles Gute zur Hochzeit*. 

Aufholjagd???? Ich dachte wir sind die Reserve.


----------



## RedRum05 (13. November 2007)

Dem Ganzen schließe ich mich und wünsche euch zwei eine schöne Zukunft und alles Gute zur Hochzeit!


----------



## Google (13. November 2007)

Andreas schrieb:


> Die Feier wird es nächstes Jahr im Sommer geben. *Versprochen.*


 He, He   

Tja, dieses Jahr ist damit wohl für mich der schlechteste Start in den Winterpokal. Die heutige Tour ist wieder ins Wasser gefallen  Urlaub müsste man haben. Tagsüber war es meist trocken und gegen Abend wen das arbeitende Volk endlich Zeit hätte, gehts dann los mit dem Schiffwetter  

Mal gucken wie ich noch in die Pötte komme. Der geplante und immer sicherer werdende Alpencross kommendes Jahr wird sicher noch ungeahnte Motivationsfeuer aus den Tiefen meiner Seele entfachen  Und wenn hoffentlich bald ne Dusche auf der Arbeit vorhanden ist könnte ich auch mal langsam Fahrten zur Arbeit wagen. Das wird aber frühstens was zum Ende des WP.

Grüzi Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (13. November 2007)

Achso, hab noch was vergessen: Hat hier jemand am Samstag Lust auf ne geschmeidige Maintour nach Klingenberg oder Miltenberg zum Bäcker ??????????????????

Ich glaub da ziehts mich das kommende WE nur hin bei dem Schlammpes  

Tendenziell solls trocken werden. Sonntag kann ich halt nicht und Vulkanradweg kann man momentan wohl kicken...Liegt sicherlich schon Schnee oder Eis...(Wobei ein paar Zentimeter richtig Spass machen können...?)

Grüße

Google


----------



## _jazzman_ (13. November 2007)

@Erdi 

So, ich war heute knapp 3 Stunden Sauwetter-Biken.... Und ich muss sagen, ich bin sehr zufrieden mit den Schuhen. Das erste Mal, dass ich ohne kalte Füße unterwegs war... Alles schön warm und trocken... Füße eingecremt, normale Socken an und die neue Wunderwaffe gegen Kälte und Nässe angezogen... Größe passt, Schuh hält was ich mir davon versprochen habe...

Fazit: 


Viele Grüße
_jazzman_


----------



## Erdi01 (13. November 2007)

*@jazzman*, danke für die Info, das klingt wirklich gut  Und Respekt, dass Du bei dem Wetter überhaupt unterwegs warst.

*@Donnerstag N8Ride*, bei dem derzeitigen Wetter kann ich mit meiner Rüsselseuche ganz gut leben. Auch wen's schon besser ist, wird's fürn Donnerstag wohl noch nicht reichen. 

*@Vulki am WE*, währ gerade jetzt reizvoll mit der Schneepackung da oben. Zumal bei mir im Keller der "Panzerketten-Laufradsatz" auf Einsatz wartet  Aber aus bekanntem Grund halt ich mich auch mit dem WE noch zurück.


----------



## bikergott (14. November 2007)

hallo an alle.
hat am kommenden samstag jemand lust und zeit ne runde 2-3 st zu drehn.wohn in frankfurt und kenn mich hier noch nicht aus. wär toll wenn jemand zeit bzw lust hat. gruß


----------



## Marathon2004 (14. November 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Achso, hab noch was vergessen: Hat hier jemand am Samstag Lust auf ne geschmeidige Maintour nach Klingenberg oder Miltenberg zum Bäcker ??????????????????
> 
> Ich glaub da ziehts mich das kommende WE nur hin bei dem Schlammpes
> 
> ...




Wo und wann wäre denn Start? Wie lange ist die Tour geplant? (Wer oder was ist der Bäcker?)


----------



## BlackTrek (14. November 2007)

bikergott schrieb:


> hallo an alle.
> hat am kommenden samstag jemand lust und zeit ne runde 2-3 st zu drehn.wohn in frankfurt und kenn mich hier noch nicht aus. wär toll wenn jemand zeit bzw lust hat. gruß



Ich fahr momentan wieder viel in der Wetterau rum. Ist zwar nicht gerade das ausgesprochene Trailrevier, aber dafür auch nicht so eine heftige Schlammschlacht. Wenn das Wetter ok ist, könnte ich folgendes anbieten: Start  bei Bergen-Enkheim an der Hohen Strasse, Kilianstädter Wald und dann entweder um Kaichen oder um Nidderau rum. <50km müssten in ca. 3h zu machen sein. Vllt hat ja noch jmd Lust? Ich schiele da vor allem nach OF...


----------



## Lupo (14. November 2007)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> I...Vllt hat ja noch jmd Lust? Ich schiele da vor allem nach OF...



lust schon, hab aber am sa von 9 - 16 uhr nen lehrgang  und fall daher aus


----------



## Google (14. November 2007)

Marathon2004 schrieb:


> Wo und wann wäre denn Start? Wie lange ist die Tour geplant? (Wer oder was ist der Bäcker?)



Startzeiten wären wie folgt:

10:15 Steinheim Druckhaus
10:45 Fähre in Seligennstadt
10:55/11:00 Kilianusbrücke in Mainflingen

Der "Bäcker" ist unser Pausenpinkt bevor wir wieder abdrehen  Sowohl in Klingenberg als auch in Miltenberg kann man sich bei einem Cappuccino und einem Stück Kuchen gut stärken.

Je nachdem ob wir uns für Klingenberg oder Miltenberg entscheiden muß Licht mitgenommen werden weil es schon in die Dämmerung reingehen kann, bzw. ins Dunkle bei einer Panne.

Wenn Interesse besteht (Ich höre), dann mach ich ein Last-Minute-Eintrag


Fahrzeit je nach Strecke: 20 - 24 WP

Grüße

Google


----------



## Kedi (14. November 2007)

Hallo Eisbären Sport Team!

Habe entschieden, dass ich nur die Zeiten meiner wirklichen, tatsächlichen Trainingsrunden für den WP eintrage. 
Meine Fahrzeiten zu der Arbeit - jeden Tag, bei jedem (Piss-)Wetter !!! - lass ich weg. Ist mir zu mühsam, alles zusammen zu klamüsern  .

Salü - habe ich von Troll geklaut  -, kedi


----------



## gruen (14. November 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Startzeiten wären wie folgt:
> 
> 10:15 Steinheim Druckhaus
> 10:45 Fähre in Seligennstadt
> ...


Ich plan's mal ein ... versprechen tu ich's noch net ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (14. November 2007)

gruen schrieb:


> Ich plan's mal ein ... versprechen tu ich's noch net ...


Mach mal mach mal  De Bäcker is formidable  Ich mach morsche einen Last-Minute-Eintrag.

Grüße

Google


----------



## _jazzman_ (14. November 2007)

@Eisbären

Holly-Jane und ich wollen morgen eine Runde auf dem Rodgaurundweg drehen. LMB gibts keinen. Startzeit ca. 16.30 / 17.00 Uhr ab Rollwald.

Wenn jemand Zeit und Lust hast, kann er/sie sich ja melden.


Viele Grüße ins Eisbärenland

_jazzman_


----------



## Erdi01 (14. November 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> Hallo Eisbären Sport Team!
> 
> Habe entschieden, dass ich nur die Zeiten meiner wirklichen, tatsächlichen Trainingsrunden für den WP eintrage.
> Meine Fahrzeiten zu der Arbeit - jeden Tag, bei jedem (Piss-)Wetter !!! - lass ich weg. Ist mir zu mühsam, alles zusammen zu klamüsern  .
> ...


Ja wie  ... das ist aber eine noble Geste, den Anderen gegenüber, das demotiviert sie nicht gänzlich  Aber gerade die widrigen "Pflicht-KM" sind es wert gewürdigt zu werden. Deine tägliche Fahrzeit kennst Du doch sowieso, trage sie doch einmal wöchentlich "Alles in allem" ein  

Aber wie Du willst, ich bin so oder so immer wieder von Dir beeindruckt und stolz darauf Dir die *Rote Laterne* hinterhertragen zu dürfen 

*@jazzman, marathon, troll*, heute ist auch mein Winterschuh gekommen, eine Nummer größer bestellt = passt Perfekt  Selbst mit 2 Paar Socken würde es nicht unbequem werden. Ich würde ihn jetzt gern ausprobieren, aber ...

*@N8Ride*, wird morgen von meiner Seite aus nix  

WE warte ich noch ab, aber Blackys Vorschlag würd mich auch reizen, die Bäcker sowieso ... die Rüsselseuche wird entscheiden.


----------



## bikergott (14. November 2007)

hallo blacktrek.
wann würdest du den losmachen?
ich muß um 16 uhr halt wieder zurück sein.


----------



## BlackTrek (14. November 2007)

bikergott schrieb:


> ich muß um 16 uhr halt wieder zurück sein.


 Dann müsste ich ja schon ganz schön früh los. Nee, wird dann doch nix. 

Wie wär´s denn stattdessen mit Sonntag? Da soll das Wetter besser sein, ich hab mehr Zeit, Lehrgänge und Bäckerbesuche sind dann beendet...


----------



## Marathon2004 (15. November 2007)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> @Erdi
> 
> So, ich war heute knapp 3 Stunden Sauwetter-Biken.... Und ich muss sagen, ich bin sehr zufrieden mit den Schuhen. Das erste Mal, dass ich ohne kalte Füße unterwegs war... Alles schön warm und trocken... *Füße eingecremt*, normale Socken an und die neue Wunderwaffe gegen Kälte und Nässe angezogen... Größe passt, Schuh hält was ich mir davon versprochen habe...
> 
> ...



Ja, klasse ist der Schuh schon. Ich hatte ihn gestern wieder an. Allerdings nach 3,5 Std. -> Füße *eiskalt*.  Trotz ein paar Thermosocken und ein paar Wollsocken.  ) Allerdings hatte es gestern auch -1 Grad.  

Schütz das Eincremen vor Kälte? Vielleicht ist das ja der Stein der Weissen für mich???




gruen schrieb:


> Ich plan's mal ein ... versprechen tu ich's noch net ...



Ahh, dann meld Dich nochmal rechtzeitig. Dann könnte wir vielleicht zusammen hin fahren.  (Alleine finde ich den Treffpunkt nie).



_jazzman_ schrieb:


> @Eisbären
> 
> Holly-Jane und ich wollen morgen eine Runde auf dem Rodgaurundweg drehen. LMB gibts keinen. Startzeit ca. 16.30 / 17.00 Uhr ab Rollwald.
> 
> ...



Wird mir wohl doch zu früh. Muss immerhin erst von Egelsbach nach Rollwald. Wo wäre denn der Treffpunkte? Rollwald an der S-Bahnstation? Und wann nun genau? (Ihr wollt bei der Kälte doch sicher keine 30 Minuten warten  ).


----------



## _jazzman_ (15. November 2007)

@Marathon2004

Füße eincremen: Ich massiere mir die Füße mit der Creme "Born Warming Up 1" ein und danach gibts ne Packung "Born Protect-Extra 2" drüber. Das schützt dann einige Stunden vor Kälte. Zusammen mit dem Winterschuh und ein paar guten Socken hatte ich bis jetzt keine Probleme. Allerdings bin ich auch noch keine 3 Stunden bei -1° gefahren....

Rodgaurundweg: Da ich mich in Rollwald so ungefähr gar nicht auskenne würde ich vorschlagen man könnte sich in der Neckarstraße, Ecke Elbestraße treffen. Dort geht der Rundweg entlang. Wann könntest Du denn frühestens da sein? Wir wollen so früh wie möglich starten (16.30).


Grüße
_jazzman_


----------



## Marathon2004 (15. November 2007)

Naja, wenn ich richtig früh aus dem Büro kommen, wäre das 15:30.  Dann bin ich um spätestens 16:00 daheim und spätestens 16:30 auf dem Rad. Und dann eine Stunde von Egelsbach nach Rollwald.

Und da ist noch nichts dazwischen gekommen.    

Werde heute abend dann wohl ehr die Joggingschuhe anziehen und ne Runde laufen gehen, da gibts dann wenigstens auch keinen kalten Füße.  

Aber nächsten Donnertag baue ich wieder fest auf einen Nightride ab Dietzenbach (entsprechendes Wetter vorausgesetzt). 

Wo beziehst Du die Creme?


----------



## Google (15. November 2007)

Marathon2004 schrieb:


> Schütz das Eincremen vor Kälte? Vielleicht ist das ja der Stein der Weissen für mich???


 Ich bin auch eine Frierhuzzel an den Füßen! Für mich gibts nix besseres als Fußsohlenheizer von Kallweit. Da kommen je Sohle 4 AAA Akkus rein, die Regler (3 Stufen) kann man an den Hosenbund befestigen und man hat stundenlang warme Füsse. Nur das Kabellegen an den Hosenbeinen hoch ist ein bisserl nervig. Aber es lohnt sich und man gewöhnt sich schnell daran. Einfach mal in Ebay "Kallweit" eingeben. Vielleicht hast Du Glück.


Und hier habt Ihr was zum Eintragen  

*Mainradtour bis Klingenberg oder Miltenberg​*

@[email protected] Falls sich niemand für die Wetterau meldet könntest Du doch auch am Main punkten  Stehst doch gut im Training  

@[email protected] Falls es Dir bis dahin besser geht und Du Mainradweg fahren willst, dann gehts im gemütlichen Einrolltempo nur bis Klingenberg und zurück 


Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _jazzman_ (15. November 2007)

Marathon2004 schrieb:


> Wo beziehst Du die Creme?



Hab ich bei Roseversand bestellt...
Born Warming-Up 1
Born Protect-Extra 2

Die Wärmesohlen, die Google empfohlen hat, gibts auch direkt bei Kallweit für 99,- . Ich wollte erstmal mit der Creme und ein paar gescheiten Schuhen testen. Wenn das nicht aussreicht, muss doch ne Fußbodenheizung in die Schuhe eingebaut werden...


Viele Grüße und viel Spaß beim Laufen.

_jazzman_


----------



## BlackTrek (15. November 2007)

Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Falls sich niemand für die Wetterau meldet könntest Du doch auch am Main punkten  Stehst doch gut im Training


Wetterau würde ich ja sowieso lieber am Sonntag anbieten (wenn überhaupt jmd  mitkommt).

Allerdings Klingenberg, hmm. Ihr fahrt doch eh viel schneller als was bei mir GA1 wäre... Die Punkte auf dem WP-Konto heissen nicht, dass ich fit bin, sondern dass ich nötig hab, was zu tun! 
Und Samstag morgen hab ich wie gesagt auch was zu tun und komm nicht so früh hier weg. Vllt fahr ich Euch am Nachmittag einfach entgegen.

Ach und zum Thema Eincremen: Ich hab da so ein Zeugs "Sportsbalm Hot Balm" das wirkt ganz gut. Ich weiss nicht, was genau drin ist, aber es wirkt so ein bisschen wie mildes ABC-Pflaster. Riecht aber wiederlich (wie Kaugummi). Ich benutze es allerdings eher an den Beinen. Ob es an den Füssen hilft?

Bei Winterwetter fahr ich meistens sowieso keine Klickpedale und in Sportschuhen. Da frier ich auch nicht so an den Füssen. Und wenns glatt oder matschig ist, hat man mehr Sicherheit. Auf die letzten paar Prozent Effizienz kommts ja momentan eh nicht so an.


----------



## Google (15. November 2007)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Vllt fahr ich Euch am Nachmittag einfach entgegen.


Kannste gerne machen, da sind wir auch schon ein bisserl müüüde  Aber wir hätten das schon zusammen hinbekommen  Und ausserdem kommst Du so auch nicht in den Genuss eines Cappus   

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja 

Grüße

Google


----------



## gruen (15. November 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Ich bin auch eine Frierhuzzel an den Füßen! Für mich gibts nix besseres als Fußsohlenheizer von Kallweit. Da kommen je Sohle 4 AAA Akkus rein, die Regler (3 Stufen) kann man an den Hosenbund befestigen und man hat stundenlang warme Füsse. Nur das Kabellegen an den Hosenbeinen hoch ist ein bisserl nervig. Aber es lohnt sich und man gewöhnt sich schnell daran. Einfach mal in Ebay "Kallweit" eingeben. Vielleicht hast Du Glück.
> 
> 
> Und hier habt Ihr was zum Eintragen
> ...


Hab' mich mal angemeldet.
Ich komme dann nach Seligenstadt. 
Auf welcher Mainseite wird denn dort gefahren? In Hessen oder in Bayern?


----------



## Marathon2004 (15. November 2007)

@jazzman: Danke. Aber nen Schnapp ist das auch nicht.   

Heizeinlagen habe ich sogar, die Dinger von Tshibo. Die ersten haben bei mir gar nichts gebracht. Habe die umgetauscht. Die neuen aber noch nicht mal zugeschnitten, geschweige denn ausprobiert.


----------



## Sakir (15. November 2007)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Wie wär´s denn stattdessen mit Sonntag?



Sonntag.... Wetterau klingt gut, wäre dabei ! ! !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## troll (15. November 2007)

loipenzentrum rotes moor gewalzt und teilweise gespurt !

schneehöhe 48 cm davon 12cm neu

morgen gehts richtung wasserkuppe 

salü
t.


http://www.wasserkuppe.tv/


----------



## Google (15. November 2007)

Jetzt hab ich es heute auch mal nicht geschafft trotz LMB-Eintrag zu fahren. Kurzfristig wurds doch heute mal länger auf der Arbeit als geplant. Ich hoffe, es hat niemand am B8 Parkplatz gewartet.

Klasse, wie das dieses Jahr mit dem WP läuft! Und momentan haben se wieder das Wetter für Samstag nicht gerade sonderlich gut gemeldet. Ich krieg noch die Krise!  

Grüße

Google

Ps. Kallweit kann man nicht mit den Tchibo-Heizern vergleichen.


----------



## Andreas (15. November 2007)

gruen schrieb:


> Auf welcher Mainseite wird denn dort gefahren? In Hessen oder in Bayern?



Google fährt meist bis zur Kilianeusbrücke in Hessen und dann rüber nach Bayern.


----------



## Teddy24 (16. November 2007)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

nachdem ich ja nun noch nicht wirklich viele Punkte beigetragen habe - sorry   - hab ich mir jetzt was für's Wohnzimmer geholt!  Nein, keinen neuen Fernseher    Da bin ich nun wetter- und zeitunabhängig und hoffe, noch etwas für die Punkte tun zu können.... mit kleinem "Nebeneffekt" für mich selbst  .

Bis bald


----------



## bikergott (16. November 2007)

so wies aussieht wirds dann wohl doch nix ich muß am sonntagmittag arbeiten.
morgen hat niemand zeit so gegen 12 uhr für drei stunden der sich hier ein bißchen auskenn?


----------



## KillerN (16. November 2007)

*@bikergott* Morgen 12 Uhr ? Hmmm... ich kanns mal wieder probieren, ich hoffe meine Erkältung ist inzwischen genug abgeklungen...

Wo könnten wir uns treffen ? Goethe Turm sollte jedem bekannt sein oder ? 

Sonst noch jemand dabei ? Tempo wird so GA1-GA2 sein, habe kein bock auf einen Rückschlag.

*EDIT:*Ich muss dann pünktlich um 15 Uhr Daheim sein.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Google (16. November 2007)

Andreas schrieb:


> Google fährt meist bis zur Kilianeusbrücke in Hessen und dann rüber nach Bayern.


Uuups Sorry grün...Hab ganz vergessen zu antworten. Andreas hat recht

Grüße

Google


----------



## gruen (16. November 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Uuups Sorry grün...Hab ganz vergessen zu antworten. Andreas hat recht
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Google


Und welches ist die Kili...dingsbrücke ? 

Edith meint, wir sollten auf jeden Fall daran denken, auf dem Rückweg einen kleinen Glühwein-Abstecher nach Grossostheim zu machen...
http://forum.tour-magazin.de/showpost.php?p=2091886&postcount=3464


----------



## BlackTrek (16. November 2007)

Sakir schrieb:


> Sonntag.... Wetterau klingt gut, wäre dabei ! ! !


Gut! Sonst noch jemand? LMB?


----------



## Google (16. November 2007)

gruen schrieb:


> Und welches ist die Kili...dingsbrücke ?
> 
> Edith meint, wir sollten auf jeden Fall daran denken, auf dem Rückweg einen kleinen Glühwein-Abstecher nach Grossostheim zu machen...
> http://forum.tour-magazin.de/showpost.php?p=2091886&postcount=3464


Dier Kilianusbrücke ist von Seligenstadt ausgesehend Richtung Aschaffenburg im nächsten Ort in Mainflingen. Da gehts über die besagte Brücke rüber nach Karlstein Dettingen....und dann immer auf der Mainseite entlang bis zum Ziel. Ich treffe Dich aber nach wie vor in Seligenstadt?

@Marathon [email protected] Was ist mit Dir ?
@[email protected] Was macht Deine Erkältung ? Oder bist Du am Sonntag in der Wetterau ?
Rest ??

Das Wetter dürfte noch annehmbar sein  

Grüzi, Salü, Averiderci, Tschüss, Good by, Ciao

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KillerN (16. November 2007)

@Bikegott LMB Eintrag steht

Weitere Interessenten für morgen ? Wird locker !


----------



## Erdi01 (16. November 2007)

Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Was macht Deine Erkältung ? Oder bist Du am Sonntag in der Wetterau ?


Ist noch nicht ganz weg  Wenn nur bis Miltenberg. Entscheide ich spontan morgen. Du sieht's dann im LMB.

Vllt fahr ich auch beim Killer mit  

Vllt fahr ich auch auf den Hahnenkamm, meine Spikes ausprobieren  


BlackTrek schrieb:


> Gut! Sonst noch jemand? LMB?


Frage! Wann? Wo? Wielange?

*MTB Treff Dietzenbach* natürlich auch wieder am Start!
*Sonntag, 10:30*, auf Wunsch Einsammeln am Kreishaus möglich ...

Was weis ich was ich fahren werde  So ein umgangreiches Tourenabgebot hätte ich mir im Sommer auch mal gewünscht  
Nur fahren muß ich was, sonst ...


----------



## gruen (16. November 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Dier Kilianusbrücke ist von Seligenstadt ausgesehend Richtung Aschaffenburg im nächsten Ort in Mainflingen. Da gehts über die besagte Brücke rüber nach Karlstein Dettingen....und dann immer auf der Mainseite entlang bis zum Ziel. Ich treffe Dich aber nach wie vor in Seligenstadt?
> 
> @Marathon [email protected] Was ist mit Dir ?
> @[email protected] Was macht Deine Erkältung ? Oder bist Du am Sonntag in der Wetterau ?
> ...


Jawohl. Seligenstadt 10h45 und keine Minute früher ...

Glühweinversorgung ist arrangiert ...


----------



## Kedi (16. November 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Grüzi, Salü, Averiderci, Tschüss, Good by, Ciao
> 
> Google



allaha ismarladik


----------



## Google (16. November 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> allaha ismarladik


iyi geceler. YarÄ±n gÃ¶rÃ¼Åmek Ã¼zere.


----------



## KillerN (16. November 2007)

Ja simmer hier in Offenbach ?


----------



## Erdi01 (17. November 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> Ja simmer hier in *KREIS* Offenbach ?


Yooo, Aaalder   

_Seni seviyorum ufaklik hemsire, tercihan selam beyaz ayi_ 

Aman Allahim ... ob das Jemand versteht ... keine Ahnung ... sind die einzigen Brocken die Internationaleisbär kann  

Eigentlich auch egal, halt ein weiterer sinnbefreiter Post 

Iyi geceler, *MENSCH*, babbelt deutsch mit mir ...


----------



## bikergott (17. November 2007)

gu mo.
wäre heute mittag dabei müßtet mir nur schnell sagen wie ich zum goehte turm komm vom mainfeld aus.und wann ihr da ungefähr seit!
gruß


----------



## gruen (17. November 2007)

Google:
Wie ist denn das Wetter bei Euch? 
Hier macht's grad net so wirklich Laune. Aber wenn Du fährst, fahr' ich mit ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (17. November 2007)

Moin, moin

ich würde gerne die Startzeit um 1 Stunde nach hinten legen und wenn es einigermaßen vom Wetter ist, einfach starten. Ziel wäre dann klar nur bis Klingenberg, wenn das Wetter nicht mitspielt, brechen wir halt ab.

Wie siehts aus ?

Grüße

Google


----------



## gruen (17. November 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Moin, moin
> 
> ich würde gerne die Startzeit um 1 Stunde nach hinten legen und wenn es einigermaßen vom Wetter ist, einfach starten. Ziel wäre dann klar nur bis Klingenberg, wenn das Wetter nicht mitspielt, brechen wir halt ab.
> 
> ...


OK
Ist mir sehr recht. Und falls uns die Radllaune doch noch packt, überfallen wir Miltenberg und holen uns auf der Rückfahrt einen Glühwein beim Andi ab ...

Also, dann 11h45 in Seligenstadt an der Fähre.


----------



## Google (17. November 2007)

Ok, bis dann. Zeitlich mit Miltenberg oder Glühwein dürfte es bei mir etwas eng werden. Wahrscheinlich haben wir heuteabend noch was vor, da könnte es eng werden  Klärt sich aber alles noch im Laufe der Tour.

Nimm mal Licht mit, man weiß nie  

So und jetzt hoffen wir mal, dass das Wetter nicht schlechter wird.

Grüße

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (17. November 2007)

Ein Weichei bin ich eigentlich nicht, aber das Wetter tue ich mir gesundheitlich im Moment nicht an


----------



## Google (17. November 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ein Weichei bin ich eigentlich nicht, aber das Wetter tue ich mir gesundheitlich im Moment nicht an


Dann komm doch mit dem Auto zum Bäcker. Geht eh schneller


----------



## KillerN (17. November 2007)

bikergott schrieb:


> gu mo.
> wäre heute mittag dabei müßtet mir nur schnell sagen wie ich zum goehte turm komm vom mainfeld aus.und wann ihr da ungefähr seit!
> gruß



Das Wetter ist ja wirklich nicht toll aber solange es trocken bleibt dreh ich ne Runde, kennst du die Mainbrücke mit den blauen Bögen ? Darauf führt die A661 richtung Oberursel bzw. Langen.  Die Brücke ist zwischen OFfenbach Kaiserlei und Frankfurt. Da drunter könnten wir uns treffen !

Der Mainradweg richtung Offenbach führt daran vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackTrek (17. November 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Frage! Wann? Wo? Wielange?


11:30 ab Parkplatz Wilhelmsbad, ca. 3h-4h. Gaaanz langsam und gemütlich durch die Wetterau.


----------



## KillerN (17. November 2007)

Bikergott ??? schläfst du noch ?? Ich mach mich jetzt mal auf in richtung Mainbrücke, du kannst mich übers Handy erreichen, im LMB Eintrag ist die Handy-Nr. vermerkt.
*
EDIT:* Bitte ruf mal auf jeden Fall an


----------



## BlackTrek (17. November 2007)

Hab mal einen LMB-Eintrag für morgen gemacht.


----------



## Erdi01 (17. November 2007)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> 11:30 ab Parkplatz Wilhelmsbad, ca. 3h-4h. Gaaanz langsam und gemütlich durch die Wetterau.


bei gesundheitsfördernderem Wetter morgen, bin ich dabei  

Es gibt sie doch, die Liebe auf den ersten Blick   ... ich hab ES vorhin live gesehen, draufgesessen und gestreichelt ... ich fühl mich gerade  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Es stellt sich nur noch die Frage womit ich anfangen soll  ... mit nem Renner, mit nem Mounty und wann gewinne ich endlich im Lotto


----------



## bikergott (17. November 2007)

hallo

1000...mal sorry das ich nicht gekommen bin aber als ich heut morgen wach war gings mir ziemlich ...!!hab jetz erst pc eingeschalten sonst hät ich mich heut morgen gleich gemeldet. beim nächsten mal bin ich auf jedenfall dabei sofern ich wieder gesund bin, falls ich jetz noch darf !?


----------



## KillerN (17. November 2007)

@Bikergott ja klar kannst du, aber wenns wieder mal nicht so gut geht, lieber den Pc vor Tourstart angemacht und kurz bescheid gesagt, oder angerufen.


----------



## gruen (17. November 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Dann komm doch mit dem Auto zum Bäcker. Geht eh schneller


Schneller als wir zwei?
Geht doch fast gar net ...     


War eine nette Tour heute. Das Wetter war viel besser als gedacht. Und der Bäcker macht sooooo einen leckeren Himbeerkuchen ...


----------



## Erdi01 (18. November 2007)

Ist das Wetter heute besser als gestern? Ist ein Racing Ralph ein Stollenreifen? Taugt ein Winterradschuh was? Schwierigkeit mittel für Anfänger geeignet? Ist die Bahnschranke wieder geschlossen? Und wer ist Sakir? 

Fragen über Fragen, die ich mal vor Ort klären muß


----------



## Google (18. November 2007)

Ei der Erdi01 ist schon wieder ganz heiß aufs Biken  Euch heute viel Spass   Bin heute leider auffem _Runden_ und muß Schnitzel fressen  

Edit: Meine Touren Kommende Woche:

*Gelände am Dienstag*​
*Mainradweg am Donnerstag​*
Und noch ein kleiner Hinweis  WENN SICH KEINER ANMELDET, BIN ICH EVTL: FRÜHER WEG ODER FAHRE EINE ANDERE TOUR!

Grüße

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (18. November 2007)

Hier die Antworten:

Ja, das Wetter war besser  
Jein, der RR ist ein leicht behinderter Stollenreifen  
JAAA, der Winterschuh taugt  Aber wer denkt sich weiße Winterschuhe aus 
Mittel für Anfänger wie mich geeignet  
Die Bahnschranke war offen  
Und Sakir kannte ich schon, ist ein netter Mensch 



*@Blacky*, ich liebe Dich   Dank Dir heute 4,5 Std. Frischluftschnappen auf dem Rad. Das war nach 14 Tage Zwangspause bitter nötig, schöne Runde hast Du uns da gezeigt 

*@Claudy*, Dich liebe ich auch  Du hast ja mal richtig zugeschlagen und mit dafür gesorgt, das die *Sporties* jetzt die gejagten sind   Beim Power-Team hatt's sich ausgepowered  Wie verhindern wie nun, dass Karsten seine Inselpunkte einträgt  

Na erstmal egal, noch ist er nicht da und zumindest solange ...

... Eisbären WIPOKA Teams, wo *WIR* sind ist oben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (18. November 2007)

Und weil hier schon so eifrig Werbung für unter der Woche gemacht wird, hier ist  ...

*Das Donnertag Abend Original
​*
Schöne Woche und viel Spaß beim WIPOKA's sammeln


----------



## Mtb Ede (18. November 2007)

Ich will mich auch für die sehr schöne Tour heute, bei Black Trek bedanken.


----------



## loti (18. November 2007)

Hallo erdi01,
ich finde es gut, wenn mal Spannung in unseren internen Winterpokal-Wettbewerb kommt.  Nachdem  claudy ihre Punkte auf Zypern erradelt hat (Du warst in schönen Gegenden!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





),
dann zählen die Punkte von karsten natürlich auch.
Bis nächstes Wochendende sieht das ganze schon anders aus.
Meine Erkältung ist fast vorbei. Also mache ich schon mal Hinweise auf meine Touren:
Mi. 21.11. Nightride um 18 Uhr 30
So. 25.11. Zum Chicoreemenu nach Otzberg-Lengfeld
Dann sieht die Punktelandschaft schon anders aus!
Liebe Grüße
loti


----------



## RedRum05 (18. November 2007)

@loti... finden eigentlich bei dir in den kälteren Jahreszeiten auch Touren mim Renner statt? War heute wieder fahren und fand es herlich


----------



## BlackTrek (18. November 2007)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Ich will mich auch für die sehr schöne Tour heute, bei Black Trek bedanken.



Aber gerne! Hat mir auch viel Spass mit Euch gemacht!
   


 Sakir, Erdi und ich sind dann noch ein paar verschl... ungene Pfade nach Wilhelmsbad gefahren. Die Winterschuhe von Erdi sahen danach immernoch so weiss leuchtend aus. Wie hat er das bloss gemacht? Oder sind das selbstreinigende Zauberschuhe?


----------



## Claudy (18. November 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> .......du hast ja mal richtig zugeschlagen und mit dafür gesorgt, das die *Sporties* jetzt die gejagten sind   Beim Power-Team hatt's sich ausgepowered  Wie verhindern wie nun, dass Karsten seine Inselpunkte einträgt



Moin ihr Eisbären, 

.....es ist zu kalt hier. War heute nur kurz mit dem Rad draußen und mir dabei fast die Füße abgefroren. Zypern war wieder sehr schön  - wir hatten tolles Wetter, sind schöne Touren gefahren und auch sonst viel Spaß  . 

Karsten kommt übrigens am Mittwoch wieder.....also lieber Erdi nicht . Das ist doch nur ein Spiel  

Euch allen eine schöne Woche. Liebe Grüße Anke


----------



## Erdi01 (19. November 2007)

Claudy schrieb:


> .....es ist zu kalt hier. War heute nur kurz mit dem Rad draußen und mir dabei fast die Füße abgefroren.





BlackTrek schrieb:


> Die Winterschuhe von Erdi sahen danach immernoch so weiss leuchtend aus. Wie hat er das bloss gemacht? Oder sind das selbstreinigende Zauberschuhe?



Ja sind Meister-Propper-Zauberschuhe, zaubern vorallem warme Füße  

GN8


----------



## Marathon2004 (19. November 2007)

gruen schrieb:


> Schneller als wir zwei?
> Geht doch fast gar net ...
> 
> 
> War eine nette Tour heute. Das Wetter war viel besser als gedacht. Und der Bäcker macht sooooo einen leckeren Himbeerkuchen ...



Schaaade, das ich micht nicht rechtzeitig aus dem Bett quälen konnte, aber aufgeschoben ist ja nicht aufgehoben,.... vielleicht beim nächstn mal.  



Erdi01 schrieb:


> .....
> Na erstmal egal, noch ist er nicht da und zumindest solange ...
> 
> ... Eisbären WIPOKA Teams, wo *WIR* sind ist oben



Tja, das Team Eisbären Reserve geht zunächst erstmal in selbige. Um dann .....


----------



## KillerN (19. November 2007)

@Claudy schön das du wieder da bist, jetzt aber nicht die Zehen einziehen und abchillen 

*@STAMMTISCH * Wollte nur noch mal in erinnerung rufen, dass am 27.11 unser Stammtisch in Heusenstamm stattfindet. Ich bitte um etwas mehr Beteiligung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (19. November 2007)

Ich bin gestern 70 km mit dem Renner unterwegs gewesen. Das hat mit bzgl. Kaelte und Lust erst mal gereicht. Oder ich muss die Tchibo Heizsohlen anwerfen.

Im neuen Bikerevier wimmelt es nur so von Wildschweinen. Night Rides sind mit Vorsicht zu geniessen. Am Donnerstag hatte ich zwei Kontakte. Einmal wurde ich von einer 7 koepfigen Wildschweinfamilie regelrecht umzingelt. Zwei Kids rannten links neben mir und der rest der Familie auf der rechten Seite. Zum Glueck wurde ich von den Eltern nicht angegriffen.

Fuer den Stammtisch bin ich ja schon lange angemeldet.


----------



## KillerN (19. November 2007)

Andreas schrieb:


> Im neuen Bikerevier wimmelt es nur so von Wildschweinen. Night Rides sind mit Vorsicht zu geniessen. Am Donnerstag hatte ich zwei Kontakte. Einmal wurde ich von einer 7 koepfigen Wildschweinfamilie regelrecht umzingelt. Zwei Kids rannten links neben mir und der rest der Familie auf der rechten Seite. Zum Glueck wurde ich von den Eltern nicht angegriffen.



Lass dich mal vom karsten bezüglich Pfefferspray aufklären, der fährt jetzt immer mit so nem Hochdruckspray duch die Wälder  

Also bei so Wildschweinen hätte ich schon ziemlich bammel...
Hast du dann Gas gegeben oder wie bist du der Situation entkommen ?


----------



## Andreas (19. November 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> Lass dich mal vom karsten bezüglich Pfefferspray aufklären, der fährt jetzt immer mit so nem Hochdruckspray duch die Wälder
> 
> Also bei so Wildschweinen hätte ich schon ziemlich bammel...
> Hast du dann Gas gegeben oder wie bist du der Situation entkommen ?



Ich bin ganz normal gefahren und zwei dicke Wildschweine liefen mit ihren Jungen ploetzlich quer ueber den Weg. Zwei kleine haben es nicht mehr geschafft rueber zu kommen. Ich habe mein Tempo gedrosselt bis sie es durch meinen Lichtkegel geschafft haben. Anhalten wollte ich nicht, da die anderen 5 ja nicht weg gelaufen sind, sondern rechts neben mir im Gebuesch liefen.


----------



## Erdi01 (19. November 2007)

*@Wildschwein*, so ein kleiner Wildschweinhappen zwischendurch ist doch genau das richtige für einen Eisbären 

*@Andreas*, wann kennst Du Dein neues Revier ausreichend gut um mal was anzubieten  

*@Red*, was macht eigentlich das Mounty oder bist Du im Moment nur noch auf Rennertrip


----------



## RedRum05 (19. November 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Red*, was macht eigentlich das Mounty oder bist Du im Moment nur noch auf Rennertrip



Das liegt leider immer noch zerlegt im Keller, da die Teile, die noch "veredelt" werden sollen nicht fertig werden. Sollte aber noch dieses Jahr werden  
... ja und Renner ist geil


----------



## loti (19. November 2007)

Hallo RedRum05,
also wie es aussieht, werde ich dieses Jahr nur noch MTB oder Trekkingrad fahren. Ab Januar könnte es bei schönem Wetter dann mal wieder ein Rennertour geben.
Da muss ich Dich vorerst an die Rennradfreaks hier im Forum verweisen. Wenn Du dort nicht fündig wirst, kann ich Dich an eine Rennradgruppe in Langen verweisen, die fährt auch noch in den nächsten Wochen.
Liebe Grüße
loti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marathon2004 (20. November 2007)

loti schrieb:


> Hallo RedRum05,
> also wie es aussieht, werde ich dieses Jahr nur noch MTB oder Trekkingrad fahren. Ab Januar könnte es bei schönem Wetter dann mal wieder ein Rennertour geben.
> Da muss ich Dich vorerst an die Rennradfreaks hier im Forum verweisen. Wenn Du dort nicht fündig wirst, kann ich Dich an eine Rennradgruppe in Langen verweisen, die fährt auch noch in den nächsten Wochen.
> Liebe Grüße
> loti



Was ist denn das für eine Gruppe?


----------



## Andreas (20. November 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Wildschwein*, so ein kleiner Wildschweinhappen zwischendurch ist doch genau das richtige für einen Eisbären
> 
> *@Andreas*, wann kennst Du Dein neues Revier ausreichend gut um mal was anzubieten



Im Dunkeln kenne ich mich noch nicht genug aus. Das ist auch etwas weit als NightRide Variante von Dietzenbach, oder?

Aber für's Wochenende koennte ich mal was planen. Z.B. Dietzenbach - Kühkopf - Dietzenbach.


----------



## Erdi01 (20. November 2007)

*@Andreas*, ich dachte bei meiner Frage auch eher an ein WE. Kühkopf ist schon mal gut oder auch mal was über den Rhein. Denk Dir mal was aus, ich komme dann mit


----------



## Marathon2004 (20. November 2007)

Andreas schrieb:


> Im Dunkeln kenne ich mich noch nicht genug aus. Das ist auch etwas weit als NightRide Variante von Dietzenbach, oder?
> 
> Aber für's Wochenende koennte ich mal was planen. Z.B. Dietzenbach - Kühkopf - Dietzenbach.



Das würde mich auch interessieren.  Obwohl ich öfters durchs Ried fahre, war ich nie am Kühkopf.


----------



## karsten13 (21. November 2007)

Andreas schrieb:


> Ja, es war sehr romantisch. Und für alle die es noch nicht wissen: Es war übrigens unsere spontane Hochzeitsreise



   
Alles Gute!



Erdi01 schrieb:


> *Das Donnertag Abend Original
> ​*



die Resonanz ist ja überwältigend. Auch ich kann wegen akuter Rüsselpest nicht kommen  .




RedRum05 schrieb:


> ... ja und Renner ist geil



stimmt, jedenfalls bei gut 20° auf Zypern  :
















Weitere Bilder gibt's hier und hier.

Jetzt ist aber Schluss mit RR, der Crosser darf nun ran ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Erdi01 (22. November 2007)

*@Insulaner*, welcome back. Auf den Bildern sehe ich nur lauter _irre_ Strampler und ein bisschen Landschaft, die meilenweit von Malle  entfernt ist  

Apro Pos Malle, wer *schöne Landschaften* sehen will darf mich gern ab dem *13. März 2008* begleiten, gelle Google, Sakir, Blacky


----------



## KillerN (22. November 2007)

Wenn das Wetter passen sollte, welche Runde würde dann gedreht werden ?
Bitte eine wo man trocken bleibt von unten


----------



## Andreas (22. November 2007)

Hallo Leute,

dank Spooky gibt es das offizielle Eisbären WP Team Ranking. Wenn alles automatisiert ist, könnte man das ganze auch auf das Frankfurt-Forum ausweiten.

Spooky hat für das Lokalforum Köln/Bonn diese Liste erstellt und für uns netterweise eine eigene Subdomain zur Verfügung gestellt. 

@KillerN: Könntest Du bitte diesen Link in unserer Homepage als WP-Unterseite
einbinden: http://rheinmain.mtbsite.de/


@karsten13: Willkommen zurück. Auf Zypern muss ich auch unbedingt mal Rennradeln. 

Wegen Kühkopf: Die grobe Planung steht. Aber für's WE ist erst mal wieder Regen angesagt. Ich gebe dann noch einen Termin bekannt.

@Marathon2004: Wir könnten uns ja auch mal einen NightRide zwischen Egelsbach und Worfelden organisieren. Sind so ca. 14 km Distanz.


----------



## KillerN (22. November 2007)

@Andreas das sieht sehr gut aus, wie kommt denn der Spoky auf die WP Datenbank ?  
Am besten wäre es natürlich wenn man die Php Datei in seine Hp direkt einbinden könnte und daher das Eisbären Layout nutzen würde.

Geht das ?

Gruß 
Jens

P.S.: An der Hp wird erst wieder ab Freitag gebastelt.


----------



## Andreas (22. November 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> @Andreas das sieht sehr gut aus, wie kommt denn der Spoky auf die WP Datenbank ?
> Am besten wäre es natürlich wenn man die Php Datei in seine Hp direkt einbinden könnte und daher das Eisbären Layout nutzen würde.
> 
> Geht das ?
> ...



Das war auch meine erste Idee, aber man braucht dazu einen eigenen Webserver der auch cronjobs starten kann, um die neuen Punktestaende wohl mit einem in JAVA 1.5 geschriebeben Programm taeglich abzurufen.

Das php Skript wertet nur die Staende in der MySQL Datenbank aus und hat keinen dynamischen  Zugriff auf die Winterpokalseite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (22. November 2007)

@[email protected] Welcome Back im Eisbärenland  


Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Insulaner*, welcome back. Auf den Bildern sehe ich nur lauter _irre_ Strampler und ein bisschen Landschaft, die meilenweit von Malle  entfernt ist
> 
> Apro Pos Malle, wer *schöne Landschaften* sehen will darf mich gern ab dem *13. März 2008* begleiten, gelle Google, Sakir, Blacky


Wenn ich mir die Bilder anschaue kriege ich sofort Sehnsucht    

Ich weiß ja nicht was ich für einen Flug für Dich gebucht habe........Auf meinem Ticket steht jedenfalls der *11*.03.2008
 


@[email protected] Das Wetter sieht mal wieder bescheiden aus  Dennoch frage ich mal an, ob jemand Lust hätte -wenn es das Wetter noch hergibt-, ne längere Tour zu fahren? Von meiner Seite gibts nur das Mainangebot bis evtl. Miltenberg, fahre aber gerne auch was anderes. Samstag wäre schon wegen des wetters bevorzugt, da habe ich aber noch Spielraum wenn nötig.

Also, wie schauts aus? Morgen wissen wir dann auch bestimmt näheres zum Wetter.

Grüße

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (22. November 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter passen sollte, welche Runde würde dann gedreht werden ?
> Bitte eine wo man trocken bleibt von unten


KEINE, habe den Termin mangels Interesse gerade rausgenommen ...

*@Google*,  Was steht auf meinem Ticket, keine Ahnung, noch nicht draufgeguggt  

WE habe ich noch nix geplant.


----------



## Marathon2004 (22. November 2007)

Andreas schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> dank Spooky gibt es das offizielle Eisbären WP Team Ranking. Wenn alles automatisiert ist, könnte man das ganze auch auf das Frankfurt-Forum ausweiten.
> 
> ...



Das interne Ranking ist ja ne feine Sache.  Allerdings zeigt es auch erbarmungslos, wo sich die Eisbären Reserve befindet.  

NightRide zwischen Egelsbach und Worfelden ist einen feine Idee. Wobei ich, wenn ich in Richtung Ried unterwegs bin, eigentlich nur mit dem RR fahre. MTB-Strecken kenne ich in die Richtung ehr nicht.  



Erdi01 schrieb:


> KEINE, habe den Termin mangels Interesse gerade rausgenommen ...
> 
> *@Google*,  Was steht auf meinem Ticket, keine Ahnung, noch nicht draufgeguggt
> 
> WE habe ich noch nix geplant.



Schade. Ganz abgehackt hatte ich den Termin noch nicht und aktuelle hält das Wetter ja noch. Na gut, dann wie geplant Schwimmen.


----------



## Google (22. November 2007)

DRECKSWETTER   Da bin ich fast daheim und will biken, da fängts an zu Schifffffen. AAARRRGHH  

@Jazzman, [email protected] Hut ab, dass Ihr dennoch fahrt  Das sind echte Winterpokalpunkte! Wie lange seid Ihr unterwegs gewesen?

Wenn Morgen keiner etwas zum WE anbietet, dann biete ich eben wieder _Maingurken _ an. Heißt dann aber nicht, daß ich mich nicht woanders anschliesse wenn keine Sau mit mir fährt und jemand etwas anderes anbietet....Gelle?  

Grüße

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (22. November 2007)

Marathon2004 schrieb:


> Schade. Ganz abgehackt hatte ich den Termin noch nicht und aktuelle hält das Wetter ja noch.


ich schon, nachdem ich das Wetterradar gesehen hatte und eh keiner angemeldet war. 

Nächsten Donnerstag biete ich auch keinen N8Ride an, weil um's Kreishaus die Hölle los sein wird  Warum  Weil der da ...

M .... 











... auf macht, mitsamt unseren neuen Einkaufs-Zentrum. Ich bin sicher auch einer von den Doofen


----------



## Andreas (23. November 2007)

Marathon2004 schrieb:


> NightRide zwischen Egelsbach und Worfelden ist einen feine Idee. Wobei ich, wenn ich in Richtung Ried unterwegs bin, eigentlich nur mit dem RR fahre. MTB-Strecken kenne ich in die Richtung ehr nicht.



Es kann ja auch mal Richtung Weiterstadt-Darmstadt-Frankenstein gehen. Da kenne ich mich schon gut aus.


----------



## Andreas (23. November 2007)

Ich wuerde die WP Ranking Liste gerne auf das Frankfurt-Form ausweiten. 

Das waere doch bestimmt sehr spassig. Dann sieht man auch mal alle lokalen Teams auf einen Blick und die meisten Leute kennt man ja. Was meinst ihr? Oder wollen wir die Liste als Eisbaeren Ranking so belassen?

http://rheinmain.mtbsite.de/


----------



## Google (23. November 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Wenn Morgen keiner etwas zum WE anbietet, dann biete ich eben wieder _Maingurken _ an. Heißt dann aber nicht, daß ich mich nicht woanders anschliesse wenn keine Sau mit mir fährt und jemand etwas anderes anbietet....Gelle?


Gesagt, Getan   

*Maingurken am Samstag​*
Hey, ich bin aber auch für andere, lange Touren sehr offen  

Und der Samstag sieht gaar nicht schlecht aus  

Ich will was hören oder Anmeldungen sehen   

Grüße

Google


----------



## Google (23. November 2007)

Andreas schrieb:


> Ich wuerde die WP Ranking Liste gerne auf das Frankfurt-Form ausweiten.
> 
> Das waere doch bestimmt sehr spassig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (23. November 2007)

Was ist denn hier los??? Trotz besten Wetters keine Resonanz? Weder für mein Angebot noch für eine andere Tour? Hmm... ich schau kurz vorm Bettle gehen nochmal rein, ansonsten schlaf ich morgen halt aus und lass mich ganz nach meiner Intuition leiten


----------



## Erdi01 (23. November 2007)

*@Andreas*, nett nachfragen oder abstimmen, einfach machen wie Du's für richtig hälst und gut is  

*@Google*, ich habe ein bissl was zu erledigen und mach eher spontan auf's Rad. Ansonsten ist das hier ganz normal mit der nicht vorhandenen Resonanz


----------



## Marathon2004 (23. November 2007)

Andreas schrieb:


> Es kann ja auch mal Richtung Weiterstadt-Darmstadt-Frankenstein gehen. Da kenne ich mich schon gut aus.



Ja, da kann ich dann mein Repertoire erweitern.  Wann? Wo gehts los? Wenns Wetter passt, wäre das doch was für nächsten Donnerstag, wenn Erdi nichts anbietet.  



Andreas schrieb:


> Ich wuerde die WP Ranking Liste gerne auf das Frankfurt-Form ausweiten.
> 
> Das waere doch bestimmt sehr spassig. Dann sieht man auch mal alle lokalen Teams auf einen Blick und die meisten Leute kennt man ja. Was meinst ihr? Oder wollen wir die Liste als Eisbaeren Ranking so belassen?
> 
> http://rheinmain.mtbsite.de/



Solange alles auf eine Seite passt und die neuen Teams sich hinter den Eisbären Reserve einreihen,.... nur her damit.  



Google schrieb:


> Was ist denn hier los??? Trotz besten Wetters keine Resonanz? Weder für mein Angebot noch für eine andere Tour? Hmm... ich schau kurz vorm Bettle gehen nochmal rein, ansonsten schlaf ich morgen halt aus und lass mich ganz nach meiner Intuition leiten



Ich habs erst jetzt gelesen.  Morgen muss ich aber eh Punkt 15:30 in meiner Stamm-Premiere-Kneipe sitzen. Das Weizen ist dann meist schon fertig.  Und dann gibt es hoffentlich einen Kantersieg über die Schwoben.  (Ein einfacher Sieg wäre natürlich auch ok).


----------



## Google (23. November 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Google*, ich habe ein bissl was zu erledigen und mach eher spontan auf's Rad. Ansonsten ist das hier ganz normal mit der nicht vorhandenen Resonanz


Na dann  Ich schlaf morgen halt aus, frühstücke gemütlich und mach dann die schlammfreien Wege im Spessart unsicher...Natürlich wird der Kuchen in Naturfreundhaus nicht fehlen  

Tschö Ihr Babbsäck


----------



## Kedi (23. November 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Tschö Ihr Babbsäck



O zaman iyi uykular sana, du Babbsack ,

kedi


----------



## Google (23. November 2007)

Werd ich sicher tun, Du Babbsäckin  Ich hau mich gleich hin....

Guuds nächtle

Knuuutsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackTrek (24. November 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ansonsten ist das hier ganz normal mit der nicht vorhandenen Resonanz



Na, dann resonier ich mal ein bisschen...

Ich hab am Wochenende auch noch eine Menge zu erledigen und werde mich daher nicht irgendwo zum Fahren anmelden. Fahren werde ich aber schon, ich muss ja noch ein paar WP-Punkte bunkern   Ich will ja nicht auf einmal letzte im Team sein und nicht mehr aufholen können.

Bin schon die ganze Woche wieder zu nix gekommen...


N 50° 8' 25" E 008 54' 27"


----------



## Erdi01 (24. November 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> O zaman iyi uykular sana, du Babbsack ,





BlackTrek schrieb:


> N 50° 8' 25" E 008 54' 27"


_uyarma_






 nett schon widder auswäddisch oder kryptisch ...

Gute Nacht Ihr daniederliegenden, grunzenden *Schlafsäck*, gute Nacht *Eisbären*, gute Nacht *DEUTSCHLAND
*

LateNews: _Drama im Tierreich, Eisbärin von knutschendem Elefantenbulle erdrückt_  

LaterNews: _and tschüß Deutschland, Big Eisbärbrother is watchung you, have fun, wherever you are_





LatererNews: _Big Eisbärbrother torkelt jetzt in seine Höhle, sonst fällt ihm nur noch mehr Schei§§ ein_


----------



## Google (24. November 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> LateNews: _Drama im Tierreich, Eisbärin von knutschendem Elefantenbulle erdrückt_


Holly-Jane sammelt durch die Garde ja auch emsig Punkte!



​


----------



## Erdi01 (24. November 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Holly-Jane sammelt durch die Garde ja auch emsig Punkte!
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Das Gardeböbbche würd ich auch gern mal in Aktion sehen, hatt sicher was und ist sicher nicht so ein Klappergestell  

Werd dann mal langsam los, das ich bei dem Sonnenschein  wieder rechtzeitig zurück bin. Denk so gegen Mittag werd ich ne Runde drehen. 

Wer macht sonst noch durch die Wälder 
Wer kommt mir  

Bis später


----------



## Google (24. November 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Wer kommt mir



Ich mach jetzt das:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5077


----------



## Erdi01 (24. November 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Ich mach jetzt das:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5077



Das wird nix, das ist zu früh. Viel Spaß ...


----------



## KillerN (24. November 2007)

Ich wäre dabei Erdi, bitte aber eine Schlammfreie Route ok ?

Wann treffen wir uns ? Soll ich Licht mitnehmen ? Wer kommt noch


----------



## Erdi01 (24. November 2007)

*@Killer*, wie gerade besprochen. Habe meine Runde im Express-Tempo absolviert um die Sonne auszunutzen. Wir treffen uns um 12:05 Patershäuser und machen dann zum Shooters ...

Bis gleich ...


----------



## Google (24. November 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Habe meine Runde im Express-Tempo absolviert um die Sonne auszunutzen. Wir treffen uns um 12:05 Patershäuser und machen dann zum Shooters ...


Also die Sonne war echt geil  Ich bin mit Siam am Druckhaus um 11:10 gestartet und erst mal bis Mainflingen am Main lang um die Sonne auszunutzen. Wäre aber gar nicht notwendig gewesen  Ab  Seligenstadt hatten wir noch Nebel, der sich im Laufe des Langen Elends auflöste  bis wir Sonne pur hatten. Je näher wir uns dem Hahnenkamm näherten umso wärmer wurde es (oder war es die Steigung?) und wir hatten einen geilen Fernblick. Ich hab mich echt geärgert keine Kamera dabei zu haben. Jedenfalls haben wir es ganz gemütlich angehen lassen und nach genau 8 1/15 WP-Punkten hatten wir den Hahnenkamm erreicht. Über den Kälberauer Hof gings runter, rüber zur Michelbacher Hütte und den X 11 er zurück. Es schien aber oben tatsächlich wärmer zu sein, in den niedrigeren Gefilden war jedenfalls Raureif, oben gar nix  Und die ausgewählten Wege waren zu 90 % völlig schlammfrei.

Nach 13 Punkten um 14:30 Uhr war ich schon zurück. War echt klasse, ich hatte noch fast den ganzen Tag vor mir. Werde ich im Winter jetzt wohl öfters so machen.  

Grüße

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (24. November 2007)

ich bin gefahren bis einer das Licht ausgeschaltet hatte, das war so gegen 16:45 und deshalb sind es nur 18 WIPOKA's geworden  

Ich habe nur Sonne gesehen, kein Nebel oder Fernsicht. Dafür ne Menge Wölfe und Eisbären. 

Killer und ich trafen uns am Patershäuser, sind dann zum Shooters und traffen dort auf Kulmi, bike69, Ede und Jazz. Dann gings über die Fasanerie auf'en RodgauRundweg, den wir ein paar mal kreuXten und schließlich Richtung Seligenstadt verliesen um am Main Richtung HU zu radl. Ich fuhr eine Zeit hinter Zweien her, die mir von der Siliuette bekannt vorkamen, also mal kurz Gas gegeben, aufgefahren und schließlich Hallo zu Bad Offenbach gesagt 

Das war an der Staustufe Groß/Klein-Krotzenburg. Dort löste sich die Gruppe dann auch auf. Ede und Jazz machten rüber übern Main und zurück nach Kahl. Killer und ich quer nach Dtz/Heusenstamm. Der Rest fuhr am Main weiter nach Hause. Schön war's ...

Morgen schaf ich aus und lass mich überraschen was das Wetter bereithält. Wenn's einigermaßen passt sitz ich wieder auf'm Radl ... Interessenten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (24. November 2007)

Andreas schrieb:


> Es kann ja auch mal Richtung Weiterstadt-Darmstadt-Frankenstein gehen. Da kenne ich mich schon gut aus.





Marathon2004 schrieb:


> Ja, da kann ich dann mein Repertoire erweitern.  Wann? Wo gehts los? Wenns Wetter passt, wäre das doch was für nächsten Donnerstag, wenn Erdi nichts anbietet.



Macht da mal einen vernünftigen Termin, da will ich mit


----------



## karsten13 (24. November 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Macht da mal einen vernünftigen Termin, da will ich mit



steht doch da, nächster Donnerstag


----------



## Erdi01 (24. November 2007)

Andreas schrieb:


> Ich wuerde die WP Ranking Liste gerne auf das Frankfurt-Form ausweiten.
> 
> Das waere doch bestimmt sehr spassig. Dann sieht man auch mal alle lokalen Teams auf einen Blick und die meisten Leute kennt man ja. Was meinst ihr? Oder wollen wir die Liste als Eisbaeren Ranking so belassen?
> 
> http://rheinmain.mtbsite.de/


Gesagt getan, sehr schön  

Noch schöner wenn das nun einer im Eisbären-Design und auf die HP schafft


----------



## Erdi01 (24. November 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> steht doch da, nächster Donnerstag


 ... hmmm ... wo ist sie ... kram, kram ... ah ... da ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Die Käule ist eigentlich für männliche und weibliche Babbsäck reserviert, wenn's wieder mal zu türkisch wird, aber die passt auch auf deinen Schädel. Schon allein wegen *Dienstag*  

Apro Pos *Dienstag*, ich hätte gern "mein" Sportie Team um mich 

*@Killer*, Heimspiel = Pflichtspiel  

*@Sakir*, Hoffentlich langt's wenigstens wieder für den Überraschungsgast  

*@Claudy*, Kommst Du auch allein oder nur mim Karsten  

*@Kedi*, Nimm Dir mal ein bisschen Zeit für Deine Eisbären, sie vermissen Dich  

Und natürlich sind *ALLE* Eisbären, Wölfe und Freunde mit und ohne Anhang gern gesehen    

So, das war dann die letzte offizielle *Einladung zum Stammtisch*

...


----------



## Kedi (24. November 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Die Käule ist eigentlich für männliche und weibliche Babbsäck reserviert, wenn's wieder mal zu türkisch wird, aber die passt auch auf deinen Schädel. Schon allein wegen *Dienstag*



Muss die reservierte Keule nehmen  . Ich kann zur Zeit wirklich nicht, weil ich mich durch Blätterwälder wühlen muss  . 

Heute steht an ZDF, 23:00 h: Virgil Hill vs. Babbsack Firat Arslan

Salü, ihr Babbsäcke, kedi


----------



## karsten13 (24. November 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Schon allein wegen *Dienstag*



ich weiss auch net, welcher Babbsack den Stammtisch ausgerechnet auf den Termin gelegt hat  .

Wenn das mit der Erkältung so weiter geht erledigt sich das Thema sowieso von selbst, die Popelrunde von heute hätte ich wohl besser gelassen  ...


----------



## KillerN (25. November 2007)

@Erdi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


erledigt 

@Nicht-Stammtisch-Besucher Immer diese Ausreden


----------



## Erdi01 (25. November 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> Heute steht an ZDF, 23:00 h: Virgil Hill vs. Babbsack Firat Arslan



  Und der Hauptkampf der Nacht  

*Erdi13* (ich schlag sie sowieso alle) vs. *Kedi* (ich kämpf mich durch den Blätterwald)






Ring frei meint *Erdi01* (immer wieder erstaunt, was es für Smilies gibt)​


----------



## Erdi01 (25. November 2007)

*@Kedi*, na denn ... gutes Gelingen und verate mir irgendwann mal wozu ich Dir gratullieren darf  

*@Karsten*, na denn ...bleibt nur gute Besserung zu wünschen uuuund voller Angriff auf's Power Team  

*@Killer*, AUA ... wie kommst Du zu meiner Käule  Gut gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (25. November 2007)

Ich hab ne eigene Keule  







@Jazzman, [email protected] Kommt doch auch zum Eisbärenstammtisch am Dienstag  

Es kann eh nicht angehen, daß Ihr an dem Tag Punkte einfahrt während ich Fettschicht auf dem Stammtisch ansetzen muß  

Wieder ein Tag weniger für WP´s  

Grüße

Google

Edit: Hier noch mein einziger Termin für kommende Woche  

*Mainspacking mit elenden Ende​*
Je nach Wetterlage könnte es kurzfristig auch noch der Mittwoch werden.


----------



## Claudy (25. November 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Claudy*, Kommst Du auch allein oder nur mim Karsten
> ...



     

....bin am Dienstag ebenfalls bei dem Treffen ohne Helm der Uni Gruppe dabei. Sehr schade! Liebe Grüße und bis bald bei hoffentlich etwas besserem Wetter.


----------



## Erdi01 (25. November 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Ich hab ne eigene Keule


meine ist auch ein Unikat, die wird mit *ä* geschrieben  

*@Claudy*, dann ist ja keine meiner Krankenschwestern vor Ort  Wer passt dann auf mich auf  Nun denn ... auch Dir viel Spaß und ich will dein neues "Schätzchen" sehen.

Jetzt werd ich Frühstücken und dann mal das Regenradar studieren ...


----------



## _jazzman_ (25. November 2007)

Google schrieb:


> @Jazzman, [email protected] Kommt doch auch zum Eisbärenstammtisch am Dienstag




Holly-Jane kommt auf jeden Fall. Ich habe vorher noch einen LG-Wettkampf. Wenn es nicht zu spät ist, komm ich danach noch mal vorbei...


----------



## Erdi01 (25. November 2007)

Nach ...


Erdi01 schrieb:


> Regenradar studieren ...


erfolgte ...


Erdi01 schrieb:


> voller Angriff auf's Power Team






*@Bad Offenbach*, was ist nun mit morgen


----------



## Lupo (25. November 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ...
> *@Bad Offenbach*, was ist nun mit morgen



...in orwisch, wie letzte woche auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (25. November 2007)

Hey Jungs und Mädels

ich weiß es interessiert zwar keine Sau, ich muß es aber trotzdem los werden:

Mein Motivationstief, daß ich seit Sommer habe (ja so ist es  ) und noch immer andauert, scheint sich Schritt für Schritt zu verdünnisieren....Nur gut, dass ich mich so gut kenne (ich weiß es stinkt) und gar behaupten kann, dass ich glaube in einigen Tagen auf einem aufsteigenden Ast zu sein...und zwar auf lange Sicht. 

Es kreisen so Gedanken und Gefühle durch meinen Kopf....es kribbelt richtig...ich kanns kaum abwarten.....die Saison 2008  

Man was freu ich mich schon wieder auf meinen verlorenen Ehrgeiz und meine Disziplin  

Und KillerN kann sich wieder über meinen Dummschmusgebabbel freuen  

Ihr seid alles Babbsäcke 

Tschö und Salü

Güglü


----------



## KillerN (25. November 2007)

Google schrieb:


> ...ich weiß es stinkt...



Das kenne ich, da hilft nur Nase zuhalten und lüften  



Google schrieb:


> ....es kribbelt richtig...ich kanns kaum abwarten.....



Welche Krankenschwester ist es denn ?  



Google schrieb:


> Und KillerN kann sich wieder über meinen Dummschmusgebabbel freuen
> 
> Ihr seid alles Babbsäcke



RISCHDISCH   

Habe mal für 14 Personen reserviert 

Gude Nacht


----------



## Erdi01 (25. November 2007)

Hä, was ham'se Dir in den Tee  



Google schrieb:


> ....es kribbelt richtig...ich kanns kaum abwarten.....die Saison 2008


gieb Dir keine Mühe, Sa Calobra 2008 bin ich *vor* Dir oben  



> Man was freu ich mich schon wieder auf meinen verlorenen Ehrgeiz und meine Disziplin


Hast wohl gemerkt, dass ich im WIPOKA auch schon *vor* Dir bin 

*@Lupo*, bis morsche ... 

*@Killer*, schick mir mal bitte den Link von dem KCNC-Händler.

GN8


----------



## Andreas (26. November 2007)

Marathon2004 schrieb:


> Ja, da kann ich dann mein Repertoire erweitern.  Wann? Wo gehts los? Wenns Wetter passt, wäre das doch was für nächsten Donnerstag, wenn Erdi nichts anbietet.



Oder Mittwoch? Das Wetter soll gut werden.



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Macht da mal einen vernünftigen Termin, da will ich mit



Wird Dir das nicht zu spaet, oder willst Du nach von der Arbeit aus starten?


----------



## Lupo (26. November 2007)

*ALLES GUTE ZUM BURZTACH MEIN GUDSTER*

    

was ich so gehört hab haste ja jetzt bald genug platz dir ne eigene dirtline in den garten zu bauen


----------



## Miss Marple (26. November 2007)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deinem Geburtstag lieber Michael, alles Gute, Glück, Gesundheit und   . Auf das wir dich im neuen Jahr wieder öfter bei gemeinsamen Touren sehen   .
Gruß Martina


----------



## Andreas (26. November 2007)

Dann will ich mich mal anschliessen:

Herzlichen Glueckwunsch und alles Gute
Michael!


----------



## Cloudy22 (26. November 2007)

hallo michael,

auch von mir

*ALLES LIEBE UND GUTE ZU DEINEM GEBURTSTAG!!!!!!!!!!*

cloudy


----------



## Google (26. November 2007)

* Auch von mir alles Gute Michael! *




Erdi01 schrieb:


> gieb Dir keine Mühe, Sa Calobra 2008 bin ich *vor* Dir oben


Achhhh gut das Du mich daran erinnerst  Ein Genuss!  In meinn Ohren kann ich schon wieder nach meinem Triumpschrei


*SAAAACAAAAALOOOOOBRAAAAAAAAAA*

das von unten kommende jammernde Echo


Halts Mauuuuuhuhuhuhuuuuul  

hören 



​
@[email protected] Ich kann Dir gerne ein Bild schicken  

Grüße

Google


----------



## KillerN (26. November 2007)

Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Ich kann Dir gerne ein Bild schicken



Nicht schon wieder  


@sakir Alles gute zum GB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedRum05 (26. November 2007)

Hoffe, dass ich noch die aktuelle Handy-Nr. habe 

Sonst wünsche ich dir nochmal auf diesem Wege alles *Gute* und ein weiteres *erfolgreiches Jahr*  


 Alles Gute zum Geburtstag ​


----------



## Google (26. November 2007)

*Von nun an wird zurückgebiked​*


----------



## Kedi (26. November 2007)

Michael .... ??? *Aja, Sakir!*

Ich wünsche Dir alles Gute zum *Geburtstag*  ! 

Babbsäckin kedi


----------



## Kedi (26. November 2007)

*@Erdi01: *
Was sind das für halbstündige "Alternative Sportarten"? Etwa Krafttraining   ?

Salü, kedi


----------



## Erdi01 (26. November 2007)

*@Google,* für mehr Reaktion langt die Zeit im Moment nett, kommt aber so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche 

*@Sakir*, dafür langt die Zeit immer ...

*HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH alles GUTE auch von mir mein Guddster*   

...


----------



## Andreas (26. November 2007)

@ Killer: sehr schöne WP Liste


----------



## BlackTrek (26. November 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Hä, was ham'se Dir in den Tee


Ich tippe mal auf Testosteron-Doping...  



Erdi01 schrieb:


> gieb Dir keine Mühe, Sa Calobra 2008 bin ich *vor* Dir oben


Ich stelle mich hiermit als Sekundant zur Verfügung. 14.3.2008, Ihr gebt mir eine  halbe Stunde Vorsprung und ich werde oben an dem Kiosk warten. Mal sehen, wer wirklich als erster oben ist.  
 

 Und überhaupt MICHAEL! Auch von mir Alles Gute und Glück und Erfolg fürs neue Lebensjahr!


----------



## Google (26. November 2007)

Schön das Du in Malle dabei bist.  

Mal schauen ob ich bis März schon voll austrainiert bin , kein Fett mehr am Leib habe, selbst der Jens wird sich noch umgucken!  

Aber das wird schon. Wie dieses Jahr halt auch schon mal  

He, he..


----------



## Erdi01 (26. November 2007)

Andreas schrieb:


> Oder Mittwoch? Das Wetter soll gut werden.
> ...
> Wird Dir das nicht zu spaet, oder willst Du nach von der Arbeit aus starten?



Mir wird das nicht zu spät, eher Euch. Für mich ist das halt mit Aufwand verbunden. Müßt mein Hardteil am Vorabend ins Auto packen und Radkleidung mit in die Firma nehmen, aber ...

*... aus aktuellem Anlass ...​*

... würde ich das in Kauf nehmen  Und deshalb mein Vorschlag:

Ich mache das wie oben beschrieben, ziehe mich in der Firma um und komme dann zum Flughafen Egelsbach mit Rad im Auto. Und von dort dann N8Ride auf die Burg Frankenstein  

Das ganze schön laaaaangsam zum genieeeeeßen und WIPOKA's sammeln !!!

*Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Flughafen Egelsbach, ca. 18:30*

Was haltet Ihr davon ? ... Wer ist dabei ? ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (26. November 2007)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Ich stelle mich hiermit als Sekundant zur Verfügung. 14.3.2008, Ihr gebt mir eine  halbe Stunde Vorsprung und ich werde oben an dem Kiosk warten. Mal sehen, wer wirklich als erster oben ist.


_"Pah, eine halbe Stunde Vorsprung lang Dir da nicht wenn ich erstmal richtig loslege" _das wären die Worte von *Erdi13, meinem Prägel*. Aber der hält nach *Samstag Nacht* das Maul, nachdem *die Kleene* ihn 

 Jetzt läuft er so rum   und macht Krafttraining für den Rückkampf  

Achso eigentlich waren wir bei Sa Calobra ... wie auch immer ... *der Titel des Bildes ist Programm* 

Gute Nacht und für heute schließt das Eisbärentheater. Morgen dann LIVEauftritt Heusenstamm Alter Bahnhof 19:30. Es gibt noch Karten an der Abendkasse 

*Edith meint:* Google's Eintrittskarte gibt's umsonst, der kann nicht kommen, sitzt morgen um die Zeit ja noch auf'm Rad ...


----------



## BlackTrek (27. November 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> _"Pah, eine halbe Stunde Vorsprung lang Dir da nicht wenn ich erstmal richtig loslege"  _


_
Wenn die halbe Stunde tatsächlich nicht reicht, zählt derjenige, der mich als erster überholt..._


----------



## Sakir (27. November 2007)

danke danke danke für alle Glückwünsche

ob hier oder per PN, SMS etc.


----------



## Marathon2004 (27. November 2007)

Andreas schrieb:


> Oder Mittwoch? Das Wetter soll gut werden.
> 
> 
> 
> Wird Dir das nicht zu spaet, oder willst Du nach von der Arbeit aus starten?



Mittwoch ist auch oK.



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Das ganze schön laaaaangsam zum genieeeeeßen und WIPOKA's sammeln !!!
> 
> *Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Flughafen Egelsbach, ca. 18:30*
> 
> Was haltet Ihr davon ? ... Wer ist dabei ? ...



Hört sich gut an.  Allerdings sammle ich dann schon nen paar Punkte vor.  



Sakir schrieb:


> danke danke danke für alle Glückwünsche
> 
> ob hier oder per PN, SMS etc.



Da schließe ich mich dann leicht verspätet an und wünsch Dir nachträglich  alles 

*Gute zum Geburtstag. *​


----------



## Marathon2004 (27. November 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Und natürlich sind *ALLE* Eisbären, Wölfe und Freunde mit und ohne Anhang gern gesehen
> 
> So, das war dann die letzte offizielle *Einladung zum Stammtisch*
> 
> ...



Wenn ich das richtige interpretiere, wären da sogar Reserve-Eisbären eingeladen. Schaade, da bin ich bereits zum biken verabredet.  Dann hätte ich mal mein Team kennen lernen können.

Aber bei dem ganzen Gardetraining bekommen die Reserve-Eisbären doch bestimmt eine exklusive Einladung zur Premiere.


----------



## Marathon2004 (27. November 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Edit: Hier noch mein einziger Termin für kommende Woche



Wo ist das Druckhaus in Steinheim?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (27. November 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Das ganze schön laaaaangsam zum genieeeeeßen und WIPOKA's sammeln !!!
> 
> *Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Flughafen Egelsbach, ca. 18:30*
> 
> Was haltet Ihr davon ? ... Wer ist dabei ? ...



*Ok, dann Mittwoch, Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Flughafen Egelsbach, ca. 18:30?*

Ich bin dabei


----------



## Erdi01 (27. November 2007)

Andreas schrieb:


> *Ok, dann Mittwoch, Treffpunkt: Parkplatz Flughafen Egelsbach, ca. 18:30?*
> 
> Ich bin dabei


Alles klar, so wird's gemacht  

und ANMELDEN nicht vergessen


----------



## Andreas (27. November 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Alles klar, so wird's gemacht
> 
> und ANMELDEN nicht vergessen



*Bitte hier anmelden zum Grusel Night Ride zum Frankenstein!*


@Erdi01: Ich hatte schon den LMB mit Link zum Treffpunkt erstellt. Kannst Du Deinen bitte wieder rausnehmen?


----------



## KillerN (27. November 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Mal schauen ob ich bis März schon voll austrainiert bin , kein Fett mehr am Leib habe, selbst der Jens wird sich noch umgucken!



Wieso ? Willst du so viel wiegen wie ich ? Wie sieht das denn dann bitte aus 

@Mittwochstour Wird von mir aus nix, weil Cheffessen ansteht


----------



## Kedi (27. November 2007)

Bevor ich weiter *dicke Schinken *wälze, muss ich mal eine Runde drehen und mein Krafttraining am Berg einbauen. 

Wünsch euch allen viel Spaß beim heutigen Treffen,
salü, kedi


----------



## Marathon2004 (27. November 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Alles klar, so wird's gemacht
> 
> und ANMELDEN nicht vergessen





Andreas schrieb:


> *Bitte hier anmelden zum Grusel Night Ride zum Frankenstein!*
> 
> 
> @Erdi01: Ich hatte schon den LMB mit Link zum Treffpunkt erstellt. Kannst Du Deinen bitte wieder rausnehmen?



Habe mich jetzt einfach bei beiden angemeldet.   

Probleme bekomme ich natürlich, wenn ihr unterschiedliche Geschwindigkeiten vorgebt.  

Nachtrag: Im Zweifelsfall fahre ich mit Erdi, der hat nämlich Schwierigkeit leicht.  

Ansonsten, ist die Strecke Crosser geeignet?


----------



## Google (27. November 2007)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Wenn die halbe Stunde tatsächlich nicht reicht, zählt derjenige, der mich als erster überholt...


 Hmmm. Das könnte knapp werden. Dann muß ich wohl auf Fotos schiessen während der Fahrt verzichten 


Marathon2004 schrieb:


> Wo ist das Druckhaus in Steinheim?



http://maps.google.de/maps?near=Dru...nheim+Illertstraße+2&f=p&btnG=Maps-Suche&rl=1

@[email protected] Es nutzt Dir alles nix. Irgendwann hab ich Dich im WP   


Ach übrigens. Ich komme etwas später zum Stammtisch. Hab noch was vor  

Grüße


Google


----------



## Erdi01 (27. November 2007)

Andreas schrieb:


> *Bitte hier anmelden zum Grusel Night Ride zum Frankenstein!*
> 
> 
> @Erdi01: Ich hatte schon den LMB mit Link zum Treffpunkt erstellt. Kannst Du Deinen bitte wieder rausnehmen?


OK rausgenommen, Dein LMB sieht natürlich viel "freundlicher" aus  

Und Google wird später gebeetet  

Salü, Prost, Cheers oder was auch immer ...


----------



## Andreas (27. November 2007)

Marathon2004 schrieb:


> Habe mich jetzt einfach bei beiden angemeldet.
> 
> Probleme bekomme ich natürlich, wenn ihr unterschiedliche Geschwindigkeiten vorgebt.
> 
> ...



Es gibt aber keine doppelten Punkte  

Mit dem Crosser kannst Du fahren. Am Frankenstein wollte ich einen neuen Trail einbauen, der ist aber frei von Steinen und nicht steil. Ich weiss allerdings nicht wie matschig die Strecke durch den Regen geworden ist. Evtl. braucht mal etwas Profil.


----------



## KillerN (27. November 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> Bevor ich weiter *muss ich mal eine Runde drehen und mein Krafttraining am Berg einbauen.
> *


*

Wer biken kann und immer büffeln muss, kann auch kurz auf ein alkoholfreies Kinderbier mit Mountainbikern vorbeikommen !*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kedi (27. November 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> Wer biken kann und immer büffeln muss, kann auch kurz auf ein alkoholfreies Kinderbier mit Mountainbikern vorbeikommen !



Habe Runde fertig! 

Hm ... das Biken brauche ich momentan, um zum Pauken; nicht andersrum. Und das Pensum, was ich mir für heute noch vorgenommen habe, muss ich auch durchziehen. 

Naja, und das "kurz vorbeikommen" könnte in einem "langen Wiederbelebungsversuch" enden  . Obwohl ich mittlerweils zur Patientin mutiert bin  . 

Auf ein Kinderbier, 
salü, kedi


----------



## KillerN (27. November 2007)

Erste Hilfe habe ich vor 3 Jahren gemacht und ein Auto zum heimfahren gibts auch


----------



## Erdi01 (27. November 2007)

... und das mit dem Wiederbeleben sollte auch nicht das Problem sein, das schaff ich schon  

Bis gleich ...

*Edith:* und was heist hier zur Patientin mutiert. Hier gibt's nur einen Geisteskranken und das bin ICH  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 und Du bleibst gefälligst eine meiner geliebten Krankenschwestern


----------



## Erdi01 (27. November 2007)

Schei$$e, erwischt    ​Jetzt aber wirklich los ...


----------



## RedRum05 (27. November 2007)

Soso... Stammtisch rum und ich kann wieder frei posten  
Vielleicht hat ja morgen noch jemand Intresse und Lust auf ne Ausfahrt mim Renner. Muss mich mal wieder bewegen und die Hand ist auch wieder so weit "zusammen geflickt"

WP ich komme...


----------



## Erdi01 (28. November 2007)

So Runde wieder aufgelöst, alle Gemeldeten waren für kürzer oder länger erschiehnen und es war wie immer ... Dummgeschwätz   

Bis zum Nächsten in einem halben Jahr ... zurück zum Tagesgeschäft ... Dummgeschwätz  

GN8


----------



## Marathon2004 (28. November 2007)

Google schrieb:


> http://maps.google.de/maps?near=Dru...nheim+Illertstraße+2&f=p&btnG=Maps-Suche&rl=1



Huiii, das sind ja geschmeidige 30 - 35 Km einfach von mir.  



Erdi01 schrieb:


> OK rausgenommen, Dein LMB sieht natürlich viel "freundlicher" aus
> 
> Und Google wird später gebeetet
> 
> Salü, Prost, Cheers oder was auch immer ...



Mist, das war der einfache LMB, der jetzt flöten gegangen ist.


----------



## BlackTrek (28. November 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> So Runde wieder aufgelöst, alle Gemeldeten waren für kürzer oder länger erschiehnen und es war wie immer ...


Das nächste mal komm ich auch wieder!

@Google+Power Team: fahrt bis Weihnachten mal ordentlich Punkte ein. Ich werde wahrscheinlich die nächsten Wochen nicht zu viel kommen. Aber wo ein Wille ist, ist vielleicht auch mal ein Trail...

13°54´52"N, 100°36´20"E


----------



## Google (28. November 2007)

Ja, war mal wieder klasse den ganzen Haufen zu sehen und Dummschmus zu babbeln.
Erdi01, ich und die Lupos haben bis zuletzt die Stellung gehalten. Unsere Jüngsten sind natürlich standesgemäß brav und rechtzeitig in die Heia gegangen  Oder lags an uns Grufties 


Marathon2004 schrieb:


> Huiii, das sind ja geschmeidige 30 - 35 Km einfach von mir.


Daaas siiind viiiiele Puuunkteeee 


BlackTrek schrieb:


> @Google+Power Team: fahrt bis Weihnachten mal ordentlich Punkte ein. Ich werde wahrscheinlich die nächsten Wochen nicht zu viel kommen. Aber wo ein Wille ist, ist vielleicht auch mal ein Trail..


Das Du mich extra erwähnst macht mich besonders ehrgeizig...Aber warum ich ?? Ich werde mich bis Weihnachten anstrengen. Im Anschluss wirds bei mir ziemlich dünne mit Winterpokalpunkten für knappe 3 Wochen  

Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedRum05 (28. November 2007)

Endlich mal wieder ne geschmeidige Runde mim Renner  

Aufm Binselberg spontan entschieden richtung Main zu fahren und bei Obernburg a. Main raus gekommen. Dann nach Aschaffenburg hoch und leider gemerkt, dass ich zu wenig zu essen dabei habe. Wollte eigentlich noch ne Schleife im Spessart drehen - die wird vielleicht morgen nachgeholt 

Vielleicht jemand für Morgen Intresse?


----------



## troll (28. November 2007)

veranstaltungs tipp

33. frankfurter rad-cross

sonntag 09.12.07
am bornheimer hang 
eissporthalle frankfurt

sehr schöne strecke um zu-zuschauen....wer mitfahren will sollte noch etwas an seiner technik arbeiten ....

salü
t.

http://www.vcfrankfurt.de/


----------



## gruen (28. November 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> So Runde wieder aufgelöst, alle Gemeldeten waren für kürzer oder länger erschiehnen und es war wie immer ... Dummgeschwätz
> 
> Bis zum Nächsten in einem halben Jahr ... zurück zum Tagesgeschäft ... Dummgeschwätz
> 
> GN8


Sorry, wollte ja eigentlich auch vorbeikommen.
Ging aber net, wegen kurzfristigem Anfall von Arbeitswut ...


----------



## Erdi01 (28. November 2007)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> 13°54´52"N, 100°36´20"E


wer soll das Geschnörksel auf derLandkarte lesen können  

Schönen Gruß an die Scheichs, ne lieber an Dich  

Und Du hast heute abend was schaurig schönes verpasst, wie die Meisten hier  

*@Andreas*, das ist schon ein Hightlight da oben 

*@grün*, dafür haben wir uns vorhin gesehen  

GN8 und ich verschwinde mal unter die Dusche ...


----------



## BlackTrek (29. November 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> wer soll das Geschnörksel auf derLandkarte lesen können
> Schönen Gruß an die Scheichs, ne lieber an Dich


Danke!
Und lass mir doch den Spass.  
S 36° 54,069' E 174°56,818'


----------



## Kedi (29. November 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Ja, war mal wieder klasse den ganzen Haufen zu sehen und Dummschmus zu babbeln.
> Erdi01, ich und die Lupos haben bis zuletzt die Stellung gehalten.
> Grüße
> Google



Gibt es auch Fotos von dem Treffen  ?

Wenn du heute nicht so spät fahren würdest, würde ich glatt um 16:59 Uhr am Treffpunkt stehen  . 

Salü love: bin in dieses Wort verliebt  ), 
kedi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marathon2004 (29. November 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Und Du hast heute abend was schaurig schönes verpasst, wie die Meisten hier
> 
> ..



Ja, schön wars. Zur Burg Frankenstein hoch hätte ich aber noch 2 Gänge vertragen könne.  

Beim nächsten mal dann doch lieber wieder mit dem Mounti.


----------



## Andreas (29. November 2007)

Ich fand's auch Klasse. Die beleuchtete Burg durch den Wald schimmernd unter einem Sternenhimmel. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aber kalt war's. Eben eine echte Eisbärentour...


----------



## Google (29. November 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> Wenn du heute nicht so spät fahren würdest, würde ich glatt um 16:59 Uhr am Treffpunkt stehen


Ööömmmm, der Satz übersteigt (zumindest momentan) meinen Intellekt. Ich sitz hier grübelnd, puls und atemlos, mit offenem Mund und Glubschaugen vorm Bildschirm  Irgendwie steh ich auffem Schlauch und verstehe es nicht  

Keine Ahnung ob irgendwer Bilder vom Stammtisch gemacht hat 


Kedi schrieb:


> Salü love: bin in dieses Wort verliebt  ),
> kedi


Es ist immer wieder schön zu registrieren, dass auch die kleinen Dinge im Leben glücklich machen können. 

Grüße

Google


----------



## Kedi (29. November 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Ööömmmm, der Satz übersteigt (zumindest momentan) meinen Intellekt. Ich sitz hier grübelnd, puls und atemlos, mit offenem Mund und Glubschaugen vorm Bildschirm  Irgendwie steh ich auffem Schlauch und verstehe es nicht
> 
> Grüße
> Google



Ich wollte damit sagen, dass ausnahmsweise ich heute viel früher Rad fahren werde, als du es heute noch vor hast ...  ... Um ehrlich zu sein: Ich bin auch schon wieder von meiner Tour zurück  . 

Viel Spaß bei deiner Runde, 
salü, kedi


----------



## RedRum05 (29. November 2007)

So, da bin auch ich wieder... 

Bei Nebel gestartet, im Spessart am Anfang teils noch Sonne und später kamen dann die ersten Tropfen vom Himmel. Statt besser wurd es dann.... schaut ausm Fenster  

Trotzdem bereue ich es nicht gefahren zu sein. Allein dafür, dass du, Google jetzt erstmal wieder hinter mir bist


----------



## Erdi01 (29. November 2007)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Und lass mir doch den Spass.


ich gönne Dir jeden Spaß ... am liebsten mit mir  


Kedi schrieb:


> Gibt es auch Fotos von dem Treffen  ?


Nö, so ein Events gibt's nur LIVE zu sehen. Beim Nächsten mußte halt auch wieder LIVE dabei sein 

*@Google*, mach Dir nix draus, ich gehör(t)e heute auch zu den DOOFEN. Ein Gewimmel wie im Ameisenhaufen


----------



## KillerN (29. November 2007)

Alle mal auf unsere HP gehen und F5 drücken, danke.


----------



## Lupo (29. November 2007)

schön gemacht, killer. machs mir doch auch noch bei den "bildern"


----------



## karsten13 (29. November 2007)

Lupo schrieb:


> schön gemacht, killer. machs mir doch auch noch bei den "bildern"



und der Winterpokal-Link funzt net. Sonst  .

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Lupo (29. November 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> und der Winterpokal-Link funzt net. Sonst  .
> 
> Gruss,
> 
> Karsten.



ja manchma ist der link falsch, aber von manchen seiten gehts. mein wunsch hatter grad erfüllt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KillerN (29. November 2007)

Lupo schrieb:


> ja manchma ist der link falsch, aber von manchen seiten gehts. mein wunsch hatter grad erfüllt



Da ist so ne kack Lücke und ich kann mir nicht erklären wie ich die wegbekommen soll   
Die muss jetzt erstmal bleiben bis zum WE. 

Die Winterpokal Links mache ich gerade


----------



## Lupo (29. November 2007)

die kagg lücken zwischen den schaltflächen? kommen bei mir nur wann ich auf neu laden klick, sonst net


----------



## KillerN (29. November 2007)

Juchte, im Firefox habe ich zwischen dem Banner, der Navi Leiste und dem Hauptfenster immer eine Lücke in der Gallery. Mit dem IE 7 keine einzige. LOL

Lupo, meinen wir die gleiche Lücke, denn zwischen den einzelnen Schaltflächen (Touren, Gästebuch etc...) ist der übergang nahtlos, also Horizontal gesehen.

*EDIT:* @Andreas Wie ist denn das Winterpokal Ranking auf einmal sortiert ?

*EDIT II:* Folgender Link ist für Neider, Schadenfrohe und Google


----------



## karsten13 (29. November 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> Juchte, im Firefox habe ich zwischen dem Banner, der Navi Leiste und dem Hauptfenster immer eine Lücke in der Gallery. Mit dem IE 7 keine einzige. LOL
> 
> Lupo, meinen wir die gleiche Lücke, denn zwischen den einzelnen Schaltflächen (Touren, Gästebuch etc...) ist der übergang nahtlos, also Horizontal gesehen.
> 
> *EDIT:* @Andreas Wie ist denn das Winterpokal Ranking auf einmal sortiert ?



habe Firefox und sehe die Lücke, vor allem nach oben unschön  .

Die Rankings im Forum selbst sind seit gestern falschrum sortiert  .

n8,

Karsten.


----------



## KillerN (30. November 2007)

Falls jemand noch mehr Lücken hat als die hier gezeigten, bitte Screenhot machen und hochladen !


----------



## Andreas (30. November 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> So, da bin auch ich wieder...
> 
> Bei Nebel gestartet, im Spessart am Anfang teils noch Sonne und später kamen dann die ersten Tropfen vom Himmel. Statt besser wurd es dann.... schaut ausm Fenster
> 
> Trotzdem bereue ich es nicht gefahren zu sein. Allein dafür, dass du, Google jetzt erstmal wieder hinter mir bist



Ich bin dann auch noch mal gefahren als es nicht mehr geregnet hatte und genau am weitesten Punkt kam dann die Dusche. 







Die Rankings sind auch auf IBC Seite invers dargestellt. Eine Aktion gegen die vielen Fake-Eintraege dieses Jahr...


----------



## Google (30. November 2007)

Tach allerseits  

ich bin gestern auch gefahren und hatte das Glück, dass ich nur 2 Winterpokalpunkte im Regen fahren mußte. RedRum ist wieder da wo er hingehört, nämlich ganz hinten im Teamranking  Und vom Erdi01 bin ich auch nur noch 2 Pünktchen entfernt.

Ist ja relativ spannend: Eine ganze Hand voll Eisbären liegen derzeit nur knapp auseinander . Ich meine natürlich für Euch spannend. Am Ende des WP´s steh ich eh wie üblich vorne  Vorne steh ich natürlich auch in SA CALOBRA und mach ein echtes Profifoto fürn ERDI wenn er NACH MIR eintrifft  

Zum WE: Ich weiß noch net ob ich Morgen für Dacharbeiten benötigt werde, dann geht eh nur der Sonntag bei mir...wettermässi wird man eh spontan entscheiden müssen.

@[email protected] Wenn ich beabsichtige zu fahren, ruf ich Dich auf alle Fälle früh genug an und frag bei Dir nach. Ist noch jemand an der Konferenzschaltung interessiert ?

Grüße

Google


----------



## Kedi (30. November 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Tach allerseits
> 
> ich bin gestern auch gefahren und hatte das Glück, dass ich nur 2 Winterpokalpunkte im Regen fahren mußte.



... ganz im Gegensatz zu mir: Ich durfte ein ordentliches Schlammbad nehmen  . 



Google schrieb:


> Am Ende des WP´s steh ich eh wie üblich vorne  Vorne steh ich natürlich auch in SA CALOBRA und mach ein echtes Profifoto fürn ERDI wenn er NACH MIR eintrifft
> 
> Grüße
> Google



Über den WP habe ich so meine eigene Meinung: Wer viel und oft fährt, der muss nicht besser, schneller etc. sein  . Also mach dir mal keine Sorgen, wenn du am Start von SA CALOBRA mit weniger Punkten dastehst  . Auf das Foto wäre ich natürlich gespannt  .

Und beim WP geht es doch nur darum, dass man sich im Winter trotz Kälte, Regen, Dunkelheit auf's Rad schwingt  .

Salü, kedi


----------



## Google (30. November 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> Und beim WP geht es doch nur darum, dass man sich im Winter trotz Kälte, Regen, Dunkelheit auf's Rad schwingt  .Salü, kedi


 Aber kedi, das ist glaube ich schon mein vierter oder fünfter WP und Du hast natürlich recht! AAAABER: Zum WP gehört noch viel mehr das frotzeln und lästern über andere 



 

@Zum [email protected] Ich muß Morgen nicht bei Dacharbeiten helfen, beide Tage sehen wettermäßig miserabel aus. Der Samstag lässt am meisten noch hoffen und ich werde mich wohl ab 10:00 Uhr auf die Socken machen wenns nicht regnet. 

Das heißt 10:10 Druckhaus, 10:30/35 Parkplatz B8. Ich fahre meine schlammfreie  Winterrunde (500 Hm). Je nachdem wer noch Bock hat, kann man natürlich auch noch was anderes verabreden.

Ich schaue morgen aus dem Fenster, entscheide und guck dann nochmal ins Forum  

Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedRum05 (30. November 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Ich schaue morgen aus dem Fenster, entscheide und guck dann nochmal ins Forum
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Google



Dito!  

Wobei ich ja grade am Überlegen bin, ob es die nächsten 2 Stunden trocken bleibt. Ne Runde laufen, ooooder evtl. Rad fahren könnte nicht schaden....

Morgen will ich aber auf jeden Fall wieder aufs Rad.


----------



## karsten13 (1. Dezember 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> Da ist so ne kack Lücke und ich kann mir nicht erklären wie ich die wegbekommen soll
> Die muss jetzt erstmal bleiben bis zum WE.



habe mal rumprobiert. Wenn Du die erste Zeile



> <!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">



rausnimmst sind die Lücken weg, allerdings sieht dann das Fotoalbum "anders" aus ...  

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Erdi01 (1. Dezember 2007)

*@Google*, alter Babbsack, Du bleibst sowieso hinter mir kleben  

Und in Richtung *kleene Babbsäckin*, wenn *Du* im Lauf der nächsten Woche einen *kalten, frostigen Hauch* im Nacken spührst  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dann bin ich das  

... seidern ...

*du* hast noch frei und fährst neben mir durch die Gegend 

Zum *Thema Sa Calobra* habe ich auch eine Meinung: *DU* kommst einfach mit und wir brauchen uns keine Gedanken mehr zu machen wer als erstes oben ist, gelle Google, dafür räumen wir freiwillig den  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Platz. Und versuche erst garnicht mir zu erzählen, dass *Dich* *das nicht reizt*, dafür kenne ich *Dich* mittlerweile zu gut 

GN8 Ihr klebrigen Säcke


----------



## KillerN (1. Dezember 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> habe mal rumprobiert. Wenn Du die erste Zeile
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  Quellcode für css und anderen sende ich dir gerne zu  

Habe eben mal ohne die besagte Zeile hochgeladen, dabei muss ich irgend eine Wiederherstellungsfunktion allarmiert haben. Auf jedenfall, lässt es sich nicht einfach wieder durch copy und upload wieder in den vorherigen Zustand zurückstellen. Bin jetzt auch zu müde und geh erstmal nen bissle pennen, morgen schaun wir weiter  

Gruß
Jens


----------



## Kedi (1. Dezember 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *DU* kommst einfach mit und wir brauchen uns keine Gedanken mehr zu machen wer als erstes oben ist, gelle Google, dafür räumen wir freiwillig den
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ne, ich stehe nicht gerne im Mittelpunkt und Fotos von mir mag ich auch nicht. Ich fahre lieber  . 



Erdi01 schrieb:


> *das nicht reizt*
> 
> GN8 Ihr klebrigen Säcke



Das erinnert mich ein wenig an den Pordoi, Falzarego, Campalongo, Würzjoch ...  ... auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite des Globus  .

Salü, kedi


----------



## Google (1. Dezember 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> Ne, ich stehe nicht gerne im Mittelpunkt und Fotos von mir mag ich auch nicht. Ich fahre lieber


 Wieso solltes Du im Mittelpunkt stehen nur weil Du vielleicht als erster oben bist Wir fahren aus Spass am Fahren. Der Mittelpunkt ist sozusagen der Urlaub in Malle  Und jeder achtet auf den anderen. Nicht mehr nicht weniger.  

@[email protected] Nur noch 3,5 Monate    

@Wetter [email protected] Beschissen  

Vielleicht wird es ja im Laufe des Tages besser......Wenn jemand evtl dann beabsichtigt zu fahren, bitte mich anrufen  Ich weiÃ zwar nicht was ich da gerade treibe, aber wenn ichs einrichten kann, wÃ¼rd ich gerne mitfahren. Ich schau auch nochmal ins Forum.

*ÐÐ¾ ÑÐ²Ð¸Ð´Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ñ!*

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (1. Dezember 2007)

Ich schon wieder

Erdi01, KillerN und ich haben uns spontan für 13:30 in Seligenstadt an der Fähre verabredet.....wenn es nicht regnet!  Ein weiterer Treffpunkt ist das Druckhaus um 12:55 Uhr

Wir entscheiden vor Ort, ob wir in einem gemütlichen Tempo den Hahnenkamm besuchen oder am Main langspacken.

*Anmeldungen hier möglich
*​
Grüße

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (1. Dezember 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> Ne, ich stehe nicht gerne im Mittelpunkt und Fotos von mir mag ich auch nicht. Ich fahre lieber  .


weiß ich doch und gerade drum würden ich Deine bescheidenen Anwesenheit sehr schätzen ... heute mittag, nächste Woche oder gern auch auf Malle 

Und überhaupt ist eine gemeinsame Ausfahrt schon lange überfällig.

*@Google*, angemeldet. Ich komme mit dem Hardtail und Flutlicht. Für die Momente im Leben, wenn's mal wieder etwas länger dauert  

Bis später ...


----------



## Google (1. Dezember 2007)

Also ich mach mich jetzt auf die Socken auch wenn es ein bisserl pieselt. Falls Ihr es Euch noch anders überlegt bitte über Handy informieren.

Thanks


----------



## Kedi (1. Dezember 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Wieso solltes Du im Mittelpunkt stehen nur weil Du vielleicht als erster oben bist Wir fahren aus Spass am Fahren. Der Mittelpunkt ist sozusagen der Urlaub in Malle  Und jeder achtet auf den anderen. Nicht mehr nicht weniger.
> 
> Google



Ich fahre Rad, weil ich es liebe, und nicht um fotografiert zu werden oder irgendwo als erster oben/unten zu stehen! Nicht umsonst habe ich zuletzt gepostet "Ich fahre lieber  ." Nicht mehr, und definitiv auch nicht weniger!

Salü, kedi


----------



## KillerN (1. Dezember 2007)

Informiert !

Ich dreh lieber später ne kleine Runde, ist mir im Moment zu viel was von oben runterkommt ...


----------



## Google (1. Dezember 2007)

@[email protected] War auch wirklich nicht wenig was da so runterkam  1/3 der Tour sind wir im Regen gefahren. Jedenfalls weiÃ ich jetzt daÃ meine Schuhe wasserdicht sind. Das Wasser was von oben in die Schuhe lief, blieb bis zum SchluÃ drinne  

Hauptsache 12 Points  

@[email protected] Irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck, dass Du einiges miÃverstehst.


ÐÐ¾ ÑÐ²Ð¸Ð´Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ñ!

Google


----------



## KillerN (1. Dezember 2007)

@Google stand schon unten im Hof und wollte gerade losrollen, da fings an  

Bin dann um 15 Uhr losgefahren und Regenfrei 10 Punkte später wieder Daheim eingetroffen  

*UND JETZT DAS WICHTIGSTE VOM TAGE  *

Ich muss jetzt erstmal duschen und Kleidung waschen, bis dann.

Gruß
Jens


----------



## Erdi01 (1. Dezember 2007)

Hasta-La-Vista *Sporty-Baby* ... und ich krisch Disch nächste Woche doch  

*@Killer + Red*, RESPEKT


----------



## RedRum05 (1. Dezember 2007)

Nach 2 Stunden ausgedehntem Studiobesuch zwar keine dicken Punkte, aber dafür trotzdem dicke Beine 

Habe grade gesehen, dass die Tour ausm RR-Forum auf nächsten Sonntag verlegt wurde. Dann werd ich morgen entweder den Spinning-Kurs beehren, oder/und später ne kleine Runde fahren wenn es mal trocken bleibt für nen Moment. Jemand für Morgen schon was im Kopf ?


----------



## karsten13 (1. Dezember 2007)

Moin,



KillerN schrieb:


> *UND JETZT DAS WICHTIGSTE VOM TAGE  *



Glückwunsch zum Startplatz, ist ja auch net so einfach. Ihr dürft mir dann am Mittwoch die Daumen drücken  .



RedRum05 schrieb:


> Habe grade gesehen, dass die Tour ausm RR-Forum auf nächsten Sonntag verlegt wurde. Dann werd ich morgen entweder den Spinning-Kurs beehren, oder/und später ne kleine Runde fahren wenn es mal trocken bleibt für nen Moment. Jemand für Morgen schon was im Kopf ?



im RR-Forum gibt's morgen ne Ausfahrt um 13:00 Deutsche Bibliothek bzw. 13:30 in Ginnheim, guckst Du hier.
Wenn das Wetter passt, fahre ich auch mit.

@Killer: Greift man von der Mainpage auf das Fotoalbum zu, sieht nun alles perfekt aus  . Macht man das allerdings von den anderen Seiten (z.B. Gästebuch, Fahrer, ...) fehlt der komplette Header  .



KillerN schrieb:


> Ich muss jetzt erstmal duschen und Kleidung waschen, bis dann.



 mein total versifftes Rad tropft mir gerade noch den Flur voll. Ich bin direkt mit Klamotten unter die Dusche ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KillerN (1. Dezember 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Moin,
> Glückwunsch zum Startplatz, ist ja auch net so einfach. Ihr dürft mir dann am Mittwoch die Daumen drücken  .



Ok, leider ist das aber unter der Woche, da haben wirs mit Samstag ja noch gut erwischt. Viel Glück dann !



karsten13 schrieb:


> @Killer: Greift man von der Mainpage auf das Fotoalbum zu, sieht nun alles perfekt aus  . Macht man das allerdings von den anderen Seiten (z.B. Gästebuch, Fahrer, ...) fehlt der komplette Header  .



Ich weiss, ist aber wieder ein iframe  
Werde es aber wieder auf allen Seiten umstellen, dann klappts ...




karsten13 schrieb:


> mein total versifftes Rad tropft mir gerade noch den Flur voll. Ich bin direkt mit Klamotten unter die Dusche ...



Du hast dein Bike im Flur ?  

Also ich war noch nie mit Klamotten unter der Dusche, habe die gleich im Waschbecken ausgewaschen


----------



## Claudy (1. Dezember 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Ich bin direkt mit Klamotten unter die Dusche ...





KillerN schrieb:


> Also ich war noch nie mit Klamotten unter der Dusche, habe die gleich im Waschbecken ausgewaschen



Männer! Dafür gibt es eine Waschmaschine  - Eimer in die Dusche, Dreckklamotten rein werfen und dann direkt mit Turboprogramm in die Maschine......

...und was ich auch nicht verstehe, Karsten wollte doch die Kleidung von heute morgen nochmal tragen  . Jetzt hätte ich gerne die Daten der Tour damit ich meine WiPo Punkte  eintragen kann. 

Liebe Grüße Anke
(heute zum ersten Mal im Dunkeln im Wald und teilweise ganz schön unlocker dabei) (ich brauch dringend ne andere Lampe)


----------



## BlackTrek (1. Dezember 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> Das erinnert mich ein wenig an den Pordoi, Falzarego, Campalongo, Würzjoch ...  ... auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite des Globus  .


 

Du meinst auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite des Alpenhauptkamms, oder?

S 36° 52,754' E 174° 53,836'


----------



## karsten13 (1. Dezember 2007)

Claudy schrieb:


> Männer!



Frauen!   



			
				Neue Züricher Zeitung vom 23.08.2007 schrieb:
			
		

> Die 0,5 Promille-Grenze wird in der Schweiz wieder aufgehoben!!
> Ab dem 1.Juni 07 beträgt für Autofahrer der zulässige
> Alkoholgrenzwert wieder 0.8 Promille. Wie eine
> gesamtschweizerische Studie der ETH Zürich ergeben hat,
> ...


----------



## karsten13 (1. Dezember 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> Das erinnert mich ein wenig an den Pordoi, Falzarego, Campalongo, Würzjoch ...



schöne Pässe  , und ein paar davon sind auch hier drin  :



			
				www.tourtransalp.de schrieb:
			
		

> Oberammergau - Sölden  	 	06.07.08 - Etappe 1 von 7
> Gesamtstrecke: 140,68 km
> Höhenmeter: 2440 Hm bergauf
> Pässe: Ammersattel, Hahntennjoch
> ...



ach das muss am Mittwoch einfach klappen ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Kedi (2. Dezember 2007)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Du meinst auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite des Alpenhauptkamms, oder?
> 
> S 36° 52,754' E 174° 53,836'



Ja, so war das gedacht: In dieser Ecke bei den Italienern  ... 

Und wenn ich an den 05.12.2007 denke, dann wird mir  . Nahezu alle über 3.000 hm  .

Salü, kedi


----------



## Marathon2004 (2. Dezember 2007)

Nachdem sich hier soviel um die HP dreht, wollte ich die doch glatt auch mal besuchen.

er einfachste Weg erschin mir, den Link in der Signatur von KillerN zu folgen (http://www.mtb-team-eisbären.de/).

Weit gefehlt: Seite nicht verfügbar.  

Achso, die nachfolgen des Grusel-Nightride zur Burg Frankenstein kuriere ich immer noch aus.


----------



## KillerN (2. Dezember 2007)

@Marathon welchen Browser in welcher Version nutzt du ? Mit dem "ä" in der URL können ältere Versionen nicht umgehen.


----------



## RedRum05 (2. Dezember 2007)

Advent, Advent... 

Bei dem Wetter wird es wohl statt einer langen Ausfahrt nen leckeren Stollen geben  

@Karsten.. dann hoffe ich mal, dass es bei dir auch klappt! Hört sich auch verdammt verlockend an. Könnte ich eigentlich gleich da bleiben und nochmal rüber 
Weg kenne ich ja dann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (2. Dezember 2007)

Marathon2004 schrieb:


> Achso, die nachfolgen des Grusel-Nightride zur Burg Frankenstein kuriere ich immer noch aus.


*wiso, schlottern Dir immer noch die Knie wegen dem Gruselschattenman ...*





pssst, soll ich Dir was verraten, das war nur ich, der da durch die Burg gepoltert ist  

Gute Besserung


----------



## Erdi01 (2. Dezember 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Advent, Advent...
> 
> Bei dem Wetter wird es wohl statt einer langen Ausfahrt nen leckeren Stollen geben


genau so is es  Ich habe in ca. einer Stunde auch die Bude voll hocken und dann geht's dem Stollen, den Lebkuchen und dem Kaffee an den Kragen  

Und bis dahin ...


----------



## Erdi01 (2. Dezember 2007)

... sitz ich vor der Kiste und schau mir die Bilder vom *Cannondale SuperSix* und *Canyon F10* an und überlege die ganze Zeit, wo ist da eigentlich der Unterschied  

Und was könnte mich nächstes Jahr noch abhalten ein _Canyon_dale zu fahren  

Vielleicht können mir die Rennradler unter uns mal auf die Sprünge helfen


----------



## RedRum05 (2. Dezember 2007)

Bevor Stollen, Kaffee und andere Leckereien auf dem Tisch stehen, hab ich noch schnell die Rolle aufgebaut.

@Erdi... hab ich dich so geärgert, dass du dir gleich nen neues Rad kaufen musst  *duckundweg*


----------



## Lupo (2. Dezember 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> @Marathon welchen Browser in welcher Version nutzt du ? Mit dem "ä" in der URL können ältere Versionen nicht umgehen.



bei mir gehts auch net (firefox, gestern geupdated)


----------



## KillerN (2. Dezember 2007)

@Erdi Das sieht doch jeder, das Cannondale hat rote Schrift und das Canyon silberne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (2. Dezember 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> *UND JETZT DAS WICHTIGSTE VOM TAGE  *


@KillerN [email protected] Klasse! Jungs  Da wird bestimmt ein Superhighlight für Euch. Aber auch ziemlich anstrengend! Dann trainiert mal schön, dass Ihr Euch nicht so viel quälen müsst. Am besten gleich anfangen  

@[email protected] Genau das Cannondale würde ich an Deiner Stelle kaufen  Das Unterrohr vom Canyon lässt das ganze Gerät etwas plump wirken.

ACH......Ich habe auch bald mein bisher schönstes Bikejahr im Sack  

Grüße

Google


----------



## karsten13 (2. Dezember 2007)

Claudy schrieb:


> ...und was ich auch nicht verstehe, Karsten wollte doch die Kleidung von heute morgen nochmal tragen  .



und genau das hat er auch gemacht  . Bin halt schon dreckig zur Tür raus, hätte nach 10 min. ja sowieso wieder so ausgesehen  . Männer sind Schweine  .



Google schrieb:


> @KillerN [email protected] Klasse! Jungs  Da wird bestimmt ein Superhighlight für Euch. Aber auch ziemlich anstrengend! Dann trainiert mal schön, dass Ihr Euch nicht so viel quälen müsst. Am besten gleich anfangen



... und vor allem nicht nervös machen lassen  .

Habe mich ja für 2008 noch nicht getraut, aber das ist ja nicht die letzte  . Hätte nicht gedacht, dass da so viel Asphaltanteil drin ist und auch nur eine 370 m Schiebepassage. Kann man ja fast mit'm Crosser fahren  .

Im Ernst: Sowas ist total geil! Ich kann von solchen Events (RR-Transalp, Ötzi, ...) unheimlich lange zehren, da sind bestimmte Momente wie ins Hirn gebrannt und noch Jahre danach abrufbar - inklusive Gänsehaut ...  

Habt ihr eigentlich das Camp gebucht?

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Erdi01 (3. Dezember 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> @Erdi... hab ich dich so geärgert, dass du dir gleich nen neues Rad kaufen musst  *duckundweg*





KillerN schrieb:


> @Erdi Das sieht doch jeder, das Cannondale hat rote Schrift und das Canyon silberne





Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Genau das Cannondale würde ich an Deiner Stelle kaufen  Das Unterrohr vom Canyon lässt das ganze Gerät etwas plump wirken.


Danke, sehr hilfreich   Aber was wollt Ihr auch schreiben, mehr Ahnung von Rennern als ich hatt hier eh keiner  

Und nö *@Red*, Du brauchst mich nicht zu ärgern. Die Zeit ist so oder so gekommen für ein Carbon-Renner. Auf meinem Caad7 habe ich nun die dritte Saison gesessen, das langt, es muß was Neues her  

Ich glaub's selber kaum, aber mir gefällt die *Kopie* besser wie das *Original*   Gedanklich bin ich schon halb in *Koblenz* ...   

Buona notte


----------



## KillerN (3. Dezember 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Gedanklich bin ich schon halb in *Koblenz* ...



Wenn du nach Koblenz fährst, sag bescheid


----------



## BlackTrek (3. Dezember 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> Ja, so war das gedacht: In dieser Ecke bei den Italienern  ...
> 
> Und wenn ich an den 05.12.2007 denke, dann wird mir  . Nahezu alle über 3.000 hm  .


Italien ist ja fast immer gut.   Aber was hat es mit dem 5.12. auf sich?  

@Erdi: Der Canyon-Rahmen sieht imho nicht so schön aus. Der Übergang Unterrohr/Steuerrohr ist nicht sehr elegant und die ultradünnen Hinterbaustreben sind beim R3 abgeguckt. Ausserdem ist die Geometrie anders. Das Oberrohr fällt stärker ab. Der Cannondale-Rahmen ist echt schöner, klassischer, besser proportioniert. Die weisse Lackierung mit der roten Schrift sagt mir persönlich aber nicht so zu. Da hat CD doch bestimmt was Besseres, oder?

Cheerio von der anderen Seite

S 38° 09,497' E 176° 15,321'


----------



## Erdi01 (3. Dezember 2007)

*@Blacky*, Gruß zurück ans andere Ende der Welt ...

Ja, der Übergang Steuerrohr Gabel passt immer noch nicht 100%tig aber eine 1000%tige Verbesserung gegenüber dem alten F10. Das ging ja garnicht. und die Geo ist anders, schon weil gesloopt ist auch korrekt. Trotzdem finde ich das F10 auf den Bildern schöner. Wie das dann live aussieht wird man erst noch sehen müssen. Das am Preis keiner vorbeikommt ist auch klar. Und das ein Canyon keine Seele hatt auch.

Und C'dale hatt noch schwarz zu bieten  

Jetzt werd ich erstmal was essen und dann mal auf's Radl und mal drüber nachdenken. 
*Noch Jemand Lust und Zeit auf Rad zu steigen* 


*Edith fragt:* *@Bad Offenbach*, Planschen fällt aus war ausgemacht - oder


----------



## Kedi (3. Dezember 2007)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Italien ist ja fast immer gut.   Aber was hat es mit dem 5.12. auf sich?
> 
> Cheerio von der anderen Seite
> 
> S 38° 09,497' E 176° 15,321'



Am 05.12.2007 ist die *Online-Anmeldung zur Jeantex-Transalp 2008 * . 

Es beginnt mit der 1-Tages-Locker-Einfahrtag (ca. 2.400 hm)  , 
dann folgt der 5-Tage-Höllenritt (jeder über 3.100 hm)  
und als Abschluss gibt es die 1-Tages-Gnadenfahrt (ca. 450 hm)  . 

Ich könnte, wenn ich mich gut fühle, ein, zwei, Tage auch gut fahren, ohne zu :kotz: . Aber 6 Tage hintereinander? Vielleicht müsste ich es mal testen. Ärzte, Samariter, Trageliegen gibt es ja dort; und Patientin bin ich sowieso  .

Salü, kedi


----------



## Erdi01 (3. Dezember 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> Am 05.12.2007 ist die *Online-Anmeldung zur Jeantex-Transalp 2008 * .
> Ich könnte, wenn ich mich gut fühle, ein, zwei, Tage auch gut fahren, ohne zu :kotz: . Aber 6 Tage hintereinander? Vielleicht müsste ich es mal testen. Ärzte, Samariter, Trageliegen gibt es ja dort; und Patientin bin ich sowieso  .
> 
> Salü, kedi


Na dann mach mal, dann weist Du endlich wofür Du durch die Gegend rast  

*@Kedi, Wie sieht es nun mit einer gemeinsamen Ausfahrt, die Woche aus. Kriegen wir was hin*  

Blacky hatt sich ja auch schon extra ans andere Ende der Welt verdrückt um nicht mit mir fahren zu müssen. Komme wieder Heim   Keiner mag mich  Keiner fährt mit mir  

Dabei bin ich doch so einer netter Eisbär


----------



## Kedi (3. Dezember 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Blacky hatt sich ja auch schon extra ans andere Ende der Welt verdrückt um nicht mit mir fahren zu müssen. Komme wieder Heim   Keiner mag mich  Keiner fährt mit mir
> 
> Dabei bin ich doch so einer netter Eisbär




Wieso  ? Google fährt doch mit dir, also bist du doch nicht alleine  .

Salü, kedi


----------



## Erdi01 (3. Dezember 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> Wieso  ? Google fährt doch mit dir, also bist du doch nicht alleine  .
> 
> Salü, kedi


Ja sicher und Viele andere auch, weist doch ein bisschen Übertreibung gehört hier dazu  , nur *wir* haben es halt schon lange nicht mehr geschafft *zusammen* zu fahren. Würde aber auch gern mal wieder mit Dir *zusammen* fahren und nicht nur kurz Hallo sagen, wenn wir zufällig auf dem Mainradweg aneinander vorbeirasen  Ich kann mich an Zeiten erinern, da sind wir viel *zusammen* gefahren.

Und wenn wir Beide die Woche frei haben, wäre das halt eine Gelegenheit   Ansonsten gibt's da ja noch die N8Rides und die Wochenenden wo's mal wieder klappen könnte. Würde mich jedenfalls freuen mein *Sporty-Baby* mal wieder zu sehen  Also überlegt Dir ob's nicht doch mal wieder klappen könnte ... 

Ich bin dann mal gleich unterwegs ... auf dem Mainradweg Richtung Offenbach ... in Offenbach meld ich mich schon mal auf nem Kaffee an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (3. Dezember 2007)

Damit dem Erdi im Urlaub nicht langweilig wird und ihm die Tour-Ideen nicht ausgehen, muss ich ihm diesen automatischen Radtourten-Planer verraten. 

http://www.radroutenplaner.hessen.de/

Inkl. Themenradwege (Vulkanradweg, R1-R10, ...) und regionale Ragwege (RMV Vergnuegen, ...). 

Geplanet Touren kann man als .ovl und .gpx speichern und abfahren.


----------



## troll (3. Dezember 2007)

Andreas schrieb:


> , muss ich ihm diesen automatischen Radtourten-Planer verraten.
> 
> :





.....dankeschön....habe mir auch schon was nettes rausgesucht...

salü ©
t.


----------



## KillerN (3. Dezember 2007)

... tja das wars dann wohl ... Jörg bekommt keinen Urlaub für den Transalp Zeitraum... ich geh jetzt kotzen... bis demnächst mal...


----------



## RedRum05 (3. Dezember 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> ... tja das wars dann wohl ... Jörg bekommt keinen Urlaub für den Transalp Zeitraum... ich geh jetzt kotzen... bis demnächst mal...



Aus Frust hab ich dann mein Zeug gepackt und bin heim. Ob ich da morgen hingehe muss ich mir noch überlegen


----------



## Marathon2004 (3. Dezember 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> @Marathon welchen Browser in welcher Version nutzt du ? Mit dem "ä" in der URL können ältere Versionen nicht umgehen.



Das könnte es sein. Habe Internet-Explorer 6.0 (ich weis, Ashe auf mein Haupt). 



Erdi01 schrieb:


> *wiso, schlottern Dir immer noch die Knie wegen dem Gruselschattenman ...*
> 
> [pssst, soll ich Dir was verraten, das war nur ich, der da durch die Burg gepoltert ist
> 
> Gute Besserung



Na wenn das so ist, gehts mir doch gleich besser.  



Erdi01 schrieb:


> ... sitz ich vor der Kiste und schau mir die Bilder vom *Cannondale SuperSix* und *Canyon F10* an und überlege die ganze Zeit, *wo ist da eigentlich der Unterschied*
> 
> Und was könnte mich nächstes Jahr noch abhalten ein _Canyon_dale zu fahren
> 
> Vielleicht können mir die Rennradler unter uns mal auf die Sprünge helfen



Im Schriftzug. Halt Porsche oder VW


----------



## Marathon2004 (3. Dezember 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> ... tja das wars dann wohl ... Jörg bekommt keinen Urlaub für den Transalp Zeitraum... ich geh jetzt kotzen... bis demnächst mal...



Boaaah, das ist hart.


----------



## RedRum05 (3. Dezember 2007)

Marathon2004 schrieb:


> Boaaah, das ist hart.



Dachte auch zu erst, mein Personalchef will mich nur verarschen und hab gelacht. Dann hat er mir gesagt, dass ich in der Zeit ne zwei wöchige Schulung habe  

@Google.. ich hab am Mittwoch ne Schulung und kom evtl. paar Minuten früher heim. Wenn das Wetter passt und ich rechtzeitig daheim bin, steh ich pünktlich in Seligenstadt. Wenn ich es nicht schaffen sollte, schick ich dir ne SMS.


----------



## Google (3. Dezember 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Dachte auch zu erst, mein Personalchef will mich nur verarschen und hab gelacht. Dann hat er mir gesagt, dass ich in der Zeit ne zwei wöchige Schulung habe
> 
> @Google.. ich hab am Mittwoch ne Schulung und kom evtl. paar Minuten früher heim. Wenn das Wetter passt und ich rechtzeitig daheim bin, steh ich pünktlich in Seligenstadt. Wenn ich es nicht schaffen sollte, schick ich dir ne SMS.


So nen Mist! Tut mir echt leid für Euch Zwei.  Das tröstet zwar nicht viel, aber Transalp kommt wieder. Seht es positiv: Bis dahin seid Ihr noch besser drauf.

Wegen Main am Mittwoch: Ok, vielleicht klappts ja  

Grüße

Google

Ps. Für Morsche brauch ich noch Mitfahrer  Ach so Red. Geh mal brav arbeiten, Gelle ?


----------



## Erdi01 (3. Dezember 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ich bin dann mal gleich unterwegs ... auf dem Mainradweg Richtung Offenbach ... in Offenbach meld ich mich schon mal auf nem Kaffee an


Danke für den Kaffee und für den spontanen N8Ride im Anschluß, hat Spaß gemacht mal durch die Frankfurter Hochhausschluchten zu cruisen  

*@Killer + Red,* das ist ja echt schei$$e  Aber es gibt da noch die Transgermany und das RennRadDing  Vllt klappt das terminlich besser.

*@Google*, kann durchaus passieren, das ich morgen vor Deiner Haustür stehe. ( so 17 Uhr oder wann  ) Ich werd sicher schon früher unterwegs sein und hängt natürlich auch vom Wetter ab. Heute war's ja überraschend gut, bis auf den fiesen Gegendwind am Main. Und Du fähst am Mittwoch nochmal nicht Donnerstag  

Mittwoch habe ich vor mal beim *@Loti* in Dreieich zu erscheihnen. Findet doch noch statt - oder  _Edith: gerade den LMB entdeckt_. Vllt kommt *Holly-Jane* und *Jazzman* auch   

Donnerstag habe ich dann meine eigene *N8Ride* Verpflichtung  

*@Marathon2004*, ach so, mir langt dann der VW. Is eh in Beiden der selbe schwache Moter mit nur 2 *BS* (=BeinStärken  ) drinne.

*@Andreas*, das Ding habe ich bei mir schon verlinkt. Kann das sein, das das auf der DB-Hompage drauf ist. Irgendwoher kenne ich das schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (3. Dezember 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Ob ich da morgen hingehe muss ich mir noch überlegen



geh besser hin. Bringt nix.

Ansonsten verstehe ich den Frust, würde wohl selber austicken ...

Wenn der Personalchef nicht noch zu überzeugen ist (vielleicht gibt es ja noch weitere Termine für diese Schulung?) kann sich Jens entweder nach einem neuen Partner umschauen oder ihr gebt den Startplatz zurück. Ach ist das traurig, sowas ist ja noch schlimmer, als bei der Anmeldung leer auszugehen (was mir letztes Jahr bei der RR-Transalp passiert ist).

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## BlackTrek (4. Dezember 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Blacky hatt sich ja auch schon extra ans andere Ende der Welt verdrückt um nicht mit mir fahren zu müssen. Komme wieder Heim



Heim? Bei Euch ist 2 Grad und Scheisswetter, wenn ich das richtig sehe. Ach, nee... 

 Komm doch her!  

S 38° 09,497' E 176° 15,321'


----------



## Google (4. Dezember 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Google*, kann durchaus passieren, das ich morgen vor Deiner Haustür stehe. ( so 17 Uhr oder wann  ) Ich werd sicher schon früher unterwegs sein und hängt natürlich auch vom Wetter ab. Heute war's ja überraschend gut, bis auf den fiesen Gegendwind am Main. Und Du fähst am Mittwoch nochmal nicht Donnerstag


 Moin, moin allerseits. 17:15 Uhr wäre besser. Vorher bin ich noch schwer am wuseln, dass ich rechtzeitig bin  

Ich habe meinen üblichen Donnerstagsritt wegen Nikolausi auf Mittwoch verlegt. 

Zum Wetter der letzten Wochen: Ist doch echt beschissen bei der instabilen, regnerischen Wetterlag  Der Mistsommer setzt sich im Winter gerade fort. Man kann ja mal NULL für die Wochenenden planen. Längere Ausritte sind derzeit echt passé. Siehe kommendes WE  

Grüße

Google


----------



## Andreas (4. Dezember 2007)

troll schrieb:


> veranstaltungs tipp
> 
> 33. frankfurter rad-cross
> 
> ...



Hab ich ganz vergessen. Danke fuer den Tipp. Wenn ich das zeitlich hin bekomme, werde ich wohl ein paar Actionfotos schiessen.


----------



## Kedi (4. Dezember 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> ... tja das wars dann wohl ... Jörg bekommt keinen Urlaub für den Transalp Zeitraum... ich geh jetzt kotzen... bis demnächst mal...



Hey KillerN,
tut mir leid für euch beide 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Mir fällt auch nichts mehr ein, wie man das Ding doch noch retten könnte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




; ist ja alles schon geschrieben worden ... echt schade.

Salü, kedi


----------



## Kedi (4. Dezember 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *Sporty-Baby*



Sporty-Baby???
Baby??? 

Salü, kedi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (4. Dezember 2007)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Heim? Bei Euch ist 2 Grad und Scheisswetter, wenn ich das richtig sehe. Ach, nee...
> 
> Komm doch her!
> 
> S 38° 09,497' E 176° 15,321'


Ich wollt ja kommen und war schon auf dem Weg zum Flughafen, doch dann hamse wieder so ne schei$$ Brücke weggerissen und ich habe den Flug verpasst   Naja dafür ist hier herrliches Eisbären-Wetter 



Kedi schrieb:


> Sporty-Baby???
> Baby???
> 
> Salü, kedi


*auch nur Späßle*

*Sporty* (Eisbären Sport Teammember) + *Baby* (Hasta-La-Vista-Babies-Tour)

Mache haben eben mehrere Namen  

*Sporty-Baby, Kleene, Kedi, Sonny etc.*
*Erdi01, Ravven01, Volker, Schleifer(vom Binselberg) etc.*

Such Dir halt einen aus, der Dich motiviert mit mir zu fahren 

*@Google*, 17:15 OK. Wie geschrieben entscheide ich spontan, wenn,  stehe ich pünklich vor Deiner Tür.


----------



## _jazzman_ (4. Dezember 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Mittwoch habe ich vor mal beim *@Loti* in Dreieich zu erscheihnen. Findet doch noch statt - oder  _Edith: gerade den LMB entdeckt_. Vllt kommt *Holly-Jane* und *Jazzman* auch



Servus...

Holly-Jane und ich werden am Donnerstag eine kleine Runde im Eisbärenland drehen. Da es danach aber noch in die Sauna geht, werden wir recht früh starten... Mittwochs kann ich nur in den bayerischen Ferien, da sonst die Verpflichtung in der BigBand ruft....

Viel Spaß
Niko


----------



## BlackTrek (4. Dezember 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ich wollt ja kommen und war schon auf dem Weg zum Flughafen, doch dann hamse wieder so ne schei$$ Brücke weggerissen und ich habe den Flug verpasst


Na, hättste mal Bad OF gefragt, die hätten Dir das erzählen können!  
SCNR


----------



## Erdi01 (4. Dezember 2007)

auch wieder vom Ausflug ins gelobte Googleland zurück. Und *@Google* alle Versprechungen gehalten. Z.B. "schlammfreie Wege" die waren so schlammfrei, dass ich hier erstmal in den Garten gefahren bin und trotz Dunkelheit den Gartenschlauch bemüht habe. Jetzt erkenne ich mein Radl wieder  

Aber hatt schon alles gepasst   Schöne Runde, nette Begleitung, Lupine hatt ihren Meister gefunden  auch noch in schönes Pisswetter gekommen und meinem Wochenziel bin ich auch wieder näher 

Leider war das mein erster und letzter N8Ride-Besuch für die Saison bei Dir.

*Edith:* Blacky


----------



## Google (5. Dezember 2007)

Moin moin allerseits

War doch wieder mal ganz nett immerhin zu viert durch die Wälder Buchbergtaniens zu grooven. Das der eine Weg innerhalb kürzester Zeit durch Forstarbeiten völlig platt gemacht wurde, konnte ich nicht ahnen. ICH HASSE SCHLAMM ! 

Ich kann mich noch an einem gewissen Erdi01 erinnern der auf meine Frage des Umkehrens Auf, weiter! entgegnete.  Selbst dran schuld würd ich sagen. 

Ansonsten aber eine schöne Tour im flüssigen Tempo. @Siam, [email protected] Ich hoffe Euch hats auch gefallen. @Dr [email protected] Vielleicht klappts  beim nächsten Mal. 

Netter Kerl der Erdi01. In seinem Urlaub versucht er alle mal mit dem Bike zu besuchen. Letzte Woche schon beim Andreas (noch ohne Urlaub), diese Woche in Bad Offenbach, im Googlerevier, heute bei Lotitours  

So, heutabend steht noch Mainspacken auf dem Programm  

Grüße


Google


----------



## Siam (5. Dezember 2007)

War wirklich eine sehr schöne Tour! Dank Google, dem Spessart-Navi wieder ein paar schöne Wege kennengelernt; vielen Dank auch .

Und da ich meine WP-Punkte gestern abend noch vor jazzman eingetragen habe, war ich sogar für ein paar Minuten vor ihm . Ich hätte eigentlich einen Screenshot machen sollen, denn das wird bestimmt nicht wieder vorkommen...

@google: Heute wird bei mir leider definitiv nichts draus, auch wenn das Wetter ja passen soll.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## _jazzman_ (5. Dezember 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Ansonsten aber eine schöne Tour im flüssigen Tempo. @Siam, [email protected] Ich hoffe Euch hats auch gefallen.



Auf jeden Fall... War ne schöne Runde... Ging wieder mal zügig ruff und gemächlich runner... 

Und so bissl Schlamm is mir allemal lieber als so feige, nasse Wurzeln, die sich hinterhältig unterm nassen Herbstlaub verstecken. 





Siam schrieb:


> Und da ich meine WP-Punkte gestern abend noch vor jazzman eingetragen habe, war ich sogar für ein paar Minuten vor ihm . Ich hätte eigentlich einen Screenshot machen sollen, denn das wird bestimmt nicht wieder vorkommen...



Wer weiß... In meiner Krankheitswoche haste ja mächtig aufgeholt... Bin gestern extra noch ne Runde am Main Richtung Aschaffenburg gespackt, um noch ein paar Pünktchen zu sammeln...  Pole Position zurück geholt... 


Viele Grüße
_jazzman_


----------



## BlackTrek (5. Dezember 2007)

[Neuseeland, ROTORUA, Whakarewarewa Forest]

Wider Erwarten habe ich heute ein Bike in die Finger bekommen. Nachdem ich schon ein paar Tage immer mal Werbung dafür in den Touri-Infos hab rumliegen sehen, dachte ich das gehört jetzt mal ausprobiert: IST DAS GEIL!
   

Die haben hier einen ganzen Wald mit Single Trails durchzogen, schön beschildert und kartografiert. Und nicht nur, dass der Wald total schön ist, die Trails sind erste Sahne. Unterteilt in Schwierigkeitsgrade kann man sich dann schön raussuchen, was man mag. Wobei mir heute keine echten Knochenbrecher untergekommen sind. Wenn mal ein Sprung oder Drop drin ist kann man immer rumfahren. 
   

Ich musste mich nur dran gewöhnen, dass man hier die Vorderradbremse rechts fährt. Aber was will man erwarten, wenn man auch auf der Strasse auf der falschen Seite fährt?  

Das Wort FLOW hat hier echt Bedeutung! Schade, dass für die nächsten Tage Regen angesagt ist, sonst würde ich hier noch ein bisschen bleiben und weiterbiken. 

Ich hab mal ein paar Bilder in meine Galerie geladen. Hier ein paar Appetizer:











Für diejenigen, die es evtl mal hier runter verschlägt: http://www.riderotorua.com/

Cheerio!


----------



## Erdi01 (5. Dezember 2007)

*@Google*, das nenne ich Kontaktpflege, was soll man(n) auch sonst machen in den paar Tagen frei   Habe in letzter Zeit viele gesehen, nur *eine* fehlt noch auf meiner Wunschliste  

*@Blacky*, das sieht ja Geil aus und die abgebildeten Trails sind auch nach meinem Geschmack. Jetzt muß ich schon wieder  , dass ich den Flug verpasst habe


----------



## Google (5. Dezember 2007)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Ging wieder mal zügig ruff und gemächlich runner...


Da haste in zweierlei Hinsicht Recht  Zum Zweiten: Gemächlich runner muß unbedingt mal stark vernachlässigt werden wenn das Wetter stabil und der Boden trocken ist. Dann müssen wir unbedingt mal bei Tage eine trailige Tour fahren! Ich will hüpfen runnerrasen und den Lenker mal wieder ein bisschen Hin- und Herbewegen  

@[email protected] Mensch! Das schönste Leben hast Du! Ich hoffe man liest davon etwas in Deinem Globetrotterblog.

Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (5. Dezember 2007)

so dann habe ich mich mal offiziell für heut abend in Dreieich angesagt. 

Und nun ...  ... was mache ich bis dahin. Tummeln sich hier noch welche, die auch Langeweile haben und schon früher fahren wollen und können


----------



## Kedi (5. Dezember 2007)

troll schrieb:


> salü ©
> t.



Verzeih mir, aber trotz des ©
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




würde ich gerne weiter

französisch grüßen: Salü, kedi


----------



## Kedi (5. Dezember 2007)

Oh, es sind so viele fremde, unsichtbare Gäste hier .... ich glaube, ich muss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Salü, kedi


----------



## Erdi01 (5. Dezember 2007)

Hui Buh ... lauter unsichtbare Frankensteinmonster und Geister aus der Burg hier seit letzen Mittwoch ...











Ja renn nur schreihend davon, es wird *Dir* nichts nutzen, isch krisch *Dich* doch und *Claudy *gleich mit


----------



## Kedi (5. Dezember 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ja renn nur schreihend davon, es wird *Dir* nichts nutzen, isch krisch *Dich* doch und *Claudy *gleich mit



Ernsthaft: 
Hier schreit niemand, und kriegen wird mich auch niemand.

Spartanisches Salü, kedi


----------



## Erdi01 (5. Dezember 2007)

echt, hier schreit Niemand, mir war gerade so  

Habe extra mal das Licht angeschaltet um alle mal kurzfristig sichtbar zu machen, mich eingeschlossen


----------



## troll (5. Dezember 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> würde ich gerne weiter
> 
> grüßen: Salü, kedi



sehr geehrte kedi,

unter würdigung der aktuellen lage (patientin) steht einer weiterverwendung der oben benannten grussformel nichts im wege

ich verbleibe weiterhin hochachtungsvoll

salü
t.


----------



## Andreas (5. Dezember 2007)

Saustark!





  Der Smiley hat mir letzte Woche gefehlt...


----------



## Kedi (5. Dezember 2007)

troll schrieb:


> sehr geehrte kedi,
> 
> unter würdigung der aktuellen lage (patientin) steht einer weiterverwendung der oben benannten grussformel nichts im wege
> 
> ...




     ... wie kann ich dir noch danken  ?

Salü, kedi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (5. Dezember 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> ... wie kann ich dir noch danken  ?Salü, kedi


in dem Du mit *mir* fährst  

OK, dann noch weiterhin gute Besserung allen Patienten  

Ich schalt jetzt langsam wieder das Licht aus und schleich mich von dannen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




damit hier langsam wieder Ruhe und Besinnlichkeit einkehrt  

...


----------



## troll (5. Dezember 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> :wie kann ich dir noch danken?
> 
> Salü, kedi





was kann ich mehr vom leben wollen als diesen dank ?

salü
t.


----------



## Kedi (5. Dezember 2007)

troll schrieb:


> was kann ich mehr vom leben wollen als diesen dank ?
> 
> salü
> t.



Ein herzliches Salü, 
kedi


----------



## Google (5. Dezember 2007)

*Schwall ins All *​


----------



## Erdi01 (6. Dezember 2007)

und wieder mal zu Hause, huch hier hatt sich gar nix mehr getan  

Danke an *Loti-Tours *für den N8Ride, der nebenbei bemerkt mit Ihm, Holly-Jane, Karsten13 und mir (4 von 5 Teilnehmern) fest in Eisbärenhand war   Natürlich wieder ins Pisswetter geraten, aber das ist mir momentan sowas von schnuppe, bin jetzt voll und ganz im Herbst/Winter angekommen. Das gesellige danach ist auch immer wieder schön. Schade, dass ich nicht öfters Loti beehren kann  

Und mein Wochenziel habe ich auch schon erreicht. Als "Teamleader" wenigstens einmal *VOR* meinen *Sporty-Ladys*   zu stehen !!!




Jetzt ist mir alles egal, jetzt könnt Ihr so viel fahren und tun was Ihr wollt. Ich habe mir einen Screenshot gemacht und rahme mir dehn jetzt ein  

Und Morgen ... mal sehen ob ich überhaupt noch Lust habe zu fahren, so ganz ohne Anreiz


----------



## theobviousfaker (6. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Eisbären! Ich wollte mich schon längere Zeit mal einklinken und jetzt hab ich die Zeit dazu gefunden. Ich such ein paar Leute bei denen ich mitfahren kann  Alleine Trail bügeln macht zwar auch Spaß, aber ich will auch mal tiefer in unsere heimischen Gebirge rein aber ich kenn mich da nicht aus und allein macht das nicht so viel Spaß.
Geht jemand dieses Wochenende ein wenig Trail bügeln? Ich habs mir jedenfalls fest vorgenommen  Wär toll wenn jemand mitkommt, ich dachte da an den Taunus aber ich bin auch für alles andere offen, solange es Höhenmeter hat  hab die Nase voll vom Offenbacher Flachland.
Grüße, faker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Claudy (6. Dezember 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> .....isch krisch *Dich* doch und *Claudy *gleich mit



*Nö *


----------



## Kedi (6. Dezember 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ja renn nur schreihend davon, es wird *Dir* nichts nutzen, isch krisch *Dich* doch und *Claudy *gleich mit






Claudy schrieb:


> *Nö *



Si si, seniorina  ..... NIENTE

Salü, kedi


----------



## Andreas (6. Dezember 2007)

@erdi: Jetzt musst Du am Ball bleiben und Deinen ersten Platz im team verteidigen 







@theobviousfaker: Willommen bei den Eisbaeren. Ich glaube den meisten ist es momentan im Taunus zu matschig und zu dunkel.


----------



## Kedi (6. Dezember 2007)

Andreas schrieb:


> @erdi: Jetzt musst Du am Ball bleiben und Deinen ersten Platz im team verteidigen




Den 1. Platz wollte ich eigentlich heute erobern, aber dieses Mistwetter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




macht mir eben gerade doch glatt einen Strich durch die Rechnung ... 

Ah, der Himmel öffnet sich, ich glaube, es hat aufgehört  . Na dann, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.....

Salü, kedi


Nach dem WP-Check noch eine Kleinigkeit: 2,5 Stunden müssten reichen  .


----------



## theobviousfaker (6. Dezember 2007)

Andreas schrieb:


> @theobviousfaker: Willommen bei den Eisbaeren. Ich glaube den meisten ist es momentan im Taunus zu matschig und zu dunkel.


Wie, zu matschig? Das macht doch erst recht Spaß


----------



## Lupo (6. Dezember 2007)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Wie, zu matschig? Das macht doch erst recht Spaß



kommt drauf an, von manchen trails würd ich bei dem wetter dringend abraten 
ich würd ja auch gern mal wieder im taunus fahrn aber nur wenn wenigstens von oben kein wasser kommt. muss mer spontan entscheiden.


----------



## Andreas (6. Dezember 2007)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Wie, zu matschig? Das macht doch erst recht Spaß



Aber nicht, wenn man das Bike danach in den Kofferraum laden muss. 


@Kedi: Heute wird da Wetter gerantiert gut. Ich will ja fahren.


----------



## Lupo (6. Dezember 2007)

Andreas schrieb:


> Aber nicht, wenn man das Bike danach in den Kofferraum laden muss.



falsche karre, meiner macht des nix


----------



## theobviousfaker (6. Dezember 2007)

Lupo schrieb:


> falsche karre, meiner macht des nix



Wo gehobelt wird fallen eben Späne  MTB-fahren und dreckig werden gehört für mich einfach zusammen  
nich so ernst nehmen, ich wills mir ja mit euch nicht verscherzen  aber wenn jemand doch noch spontan Lust hat, bitte melden  Da es ja am Samstag tatsächlich nonstop schütten soll bin ich allerdings auch fürne Tour in der Nähe gerne zu haben!


----------



## Teddy24 (6. Dezember 2007)

@[email protected] einen schönen Nikolaustag !!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (6. Dezember 2007)

Danke fürs Nikolausi. Ebenso schönen Nikolaus  



theobviousfaker schrieb:


> MTB-fahren und dreckig werden gehört für mich einfach zusammen
> nich so ernst nehmen, ich wills mir ja mit euch nicht verscherzen  aber wenn jemand doch noch spontan Lust hat, bitte melden  Da es ja am Samstag tatsächlich nonstop schütten soll bin ich allerdings auch fürne Tour in der Nähe gerne zu haben!


Da will ich auch nochmal meinen Senf dazu geben  Bist auch gerne auf ne Tour in den Spessart eingeladen. Das geht schneller als in den Taunus und von Offenbach kannst Du auch mit dem Rad zu meinem Treffpunkt wenn Du fitt bist (Sollte man mit 20 sein)

Da ich aber eher Schlammpackungen HASSE  kann ich Dir erst bei trockenen Bodenverhältnissen ein Trailtour anbieten. Ansonsten biste auch schon jetzt eingeladen unter der Woche mal ein bisserl forstiges mitzufahren.


Bleib einfach mit dem Lesen im Thread aktuell dabei. Es wird sich sicher einiges ergeben  

Grüße

Google

Edit: Zum Wochenendwetter: Kenne mer ja schon....den Mist!  Ich hoffe es geht wieder kurzfristig was ?????


----------



## Kedi (6. Dezember 2007)

Andreas schrieb:


> @Kedi: Heute wird da Wetter gerantiert gut. Ich will ja fahren.




Ja mei, als dua doas geschriven hoast, woar i schoa mim Radll unterwegs. 
Das Wetter war saugut  . Die WP-Pünktchen sind eingetragen  .

Salü, kedi


----------



## Google (6. Dezember 2007)

Muß ich noch loswerden:

 EISBÄRENPOWER in den TOP TEN  ​
Grüße

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (6. Dezember 2007)

Teddy24 schrieb:


> @[email protected] einen schönen Nikolaustag !!!!!!!!!





Google schrieb:


> Danke fürs Nikolausi. Ebenso schönen Nikolaus









 Osterhasiiii, wünscht auch einen schönen Abend ...

Der Kaffee in Miltebersch war gut und trockengelegt bin ich schon mal wieder ...


----------



## Erdi01 (6. Dezember 2007)

*@theobv...* gab's kein leichter zu merkenden Nic , trotzdem herzlich Willkommen. 

Wie ich Deinen Posts entnehme wären hier bei uns der *Lupo, KillerN und RedRum* die richtigen Ansprechpartner für Dich, sind auch Taunusfans und Trailhanter. KillerN und RedRum sind Beide Deine Altersklasse, das sollte passen.

*Google* und *"seine" Wölfe* sind wie er schon geschrieben hatt, der richteige Ansprechpartner für Spessart.

*Andreas* kennt den Odenwald sehr gut und *ich* kenne von allem etwas  

Neben den Google-Touren, die er meist hier ankündigt oder im LMB zu finden sind, gibt es Donnertags den N8Ride ab/bis Dietzenbach zu dem Du auch eingeladen bist. Meist ist *Karten13* mit von der "Party", ein Frankfurter, der Dich mitbringen kann. 

Alle weiteren Touren etc. dann hier im Thread ... und nicht an dem ganzen geschriebenen Dummfung stören


----------



## Google (6. Dezember 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Der Kaffee in Miltebersch war gut und trockengelegt bin ich schon mal wieder ... :cool:[/QUOTE]Da will ich auch hin :heul: Eigentlich hatte ich mir das oder Klingenberg fürs WE vorgenommen wenns net immer nur pisseln würde...Ach, mal abwarten :o
> [quote="Erdi01, post: 4281854"][B]Google[/B] und [B]"seine" Wölfe[/B] sind wie er schon geschrieben hatt, der richteige Ansprechpartner für Spessart.[/QUOTE]Ich möchte mal klarstellen, dass das nicht "meine" Wölfe sind. Und empfehlen kann ich diese auch nicht, weil da so gut wie nix mehr läuft, mal abgesehen von den "geselligen Runden":rolleyes: . Für Biker, die fahren wollen, ist das (zumindest) derzeit keine gute Adresse :o Jazzman und Siam sind fürs regelmäßige Biken auch noch zu haben :daumen:
> Einfach ins Last-Minute-Biking und hier reinschauen :daumen: Da bieten ich und andere Eisbären genügend Touren an :cool:
> 
> ...


----------



## theobviousfaker (6. Dezember 2007)

Danke für die Angebote  Ja Spessart ist auch eine genausogute Alternative, Hauptsache überhaupt mal Höhenmeter  (ich hab hier ja nur den Biebrer Bersch  ).
Unter der Woche siehts bei mir leider meistens sehr schlecht aus, vor allem Donnerstags kann ich gar nicht (und zur Zeit hab ich eh keine trailtaugliche Beleuchtung). Deswegen suche ich eher etwas für Sa/So/Mo (Montags hab ich frei ). 
Im LMB find ich fürs WE meistens eher wenig deswegen wollte ich auch endlich mal persönlich ansprechen  Ich werde weiter mitlesen und wie gesagt: Für dieses WE bin ich für alles zu haben, nehmt mich mit oder hängt euch an mich ran, Hauptsach fahrn! 

Achja zu meinem Nick: Das ist nur ein Ausweichnickname  normalerweise Spyder aber der war schon besetzt. Nennt mich einfach Domo!


----------



## Kulminator (6. Dezember 2007)

Teddy24 schrieb:


> @[email protected] einen schönen Nikolaustag !!!!!!!!!



das ist aber lieb...

Danke


----------



## rocky_mountain (7. Dezember 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Ich möchte mal klarstellen, dass das nicht "meine" Wölfe sind. Und empfehlen kann ich diese auch nicht, weil da so gut wie nix mehr läuft, mal abgesehen von den "geselligen Runden" . Für Biker, die fahren wollen, ist das (zumindest) derzeit keine gute Adresse
> Grüße
> 
> Google



Danke für die netten Worte ich habe gedacht du hättest uns schon vergessen.
Wir haben dich auch lieb, können dir aber leider nicht das Wasser reichen!

Gruß Rocky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (7. Dezember 2007)

Moin,

bevor ich später nach Würzburg zum Larry (der Typ aus dem Cannondale-Filmchen) entschwinde ...

... muß ich doch erst noch "meine" kleene und große Süße ein wenig zur Seite bitten ... 

(Dietzenbach-Miltenberg und zurück, 150 KM, gut 6,5 Std, 2 Std. Vollwaschgang  )​


... joa mei ... joa mei ... loast *Cheffe* moa vorbei ...



Lady's ... netter Versuch 

*@Andreas*, Danke für den Zuspruch !!! wenn meine männlichen Sportys mich schon nicht unterstützen und ich mich ALLEIN gegen die geballte Frauenpower durchsetzen muß  Wenn's nicht langt, habe ich ja jetzt noch stärkere Geschütze. Danke *@Jazzman*  

*Powerteam*  *Google*  ... ah jetzt ja ... Google, the babbsack, der da hinten klebt


----------



## Kedi (7. Dezember 2007)

Moa gloabs ja koaum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




: Ich sollte doch mal überlegen, kräftigende  , alternative Sportarten á 30 min. einzubauen. Dann steigt vielleicht auch meine WP-Punkte-Potenz, sorry, WP-Punkte-Potential 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Salü, kedi


----------



## Lupo (7. Dezember 2007)

...also trailhunter kenn ich nur einen 

hab grad mal in den wetterbericht geguggt, morgen 0 l/m², wers glaubt  wenns aber wirklich stimmt könnte man ja zu ner runde _hohe strasse_ aufbrechen, den vilbeler wald mitnehmen und ein stück der trails um hanau...


----------



## Google (7. Dezember 2007)

Stimmt! Wetter für Morgen sieht gar net so schlecht aus. Und trotz der zu erwartenden Schlammpackungen mad besteht scho Interesse cool: ) Ich machs mal abhängig von der Startzeit  

Sach doch mal was Konkretes mit Startzeit- und Ort, dann sag ich ob es was wird  

Grüße

Google


----------



## Lupo (7. Dezember 2007)

Google schrieb:


> S...
> Sach doch mal was Konkretes mit Startzeit- und Ort, dann sag ich ob es was wird
> 
> Grüße
> ...



10:45 @me,  11:[email protected] hannes....?


----------



## Google (7. Dezember 2007)

Lupo schrieb:


> 10:45 @me,  11:[email protected] hannes....?


Mensch, das wird mir ja jetzt fast zu früh  Ok, 10:45 bei Du? (WP-Punkte  )

Ich sachs gleich: Wenns beim Start schon pisselt hab ich mich verwieselt...oder so ähnlich.

Also bis morsche

Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (7. Dezember 2007)

So aus den Heiligen-Hallen von Larry zurück. Jetzt hätte ich mal einen Grund einen Tech.Blog zu schreiben  Und wiedermal zuviel Scalpels gesehen  



Kedi schrieb:


> Ich sollte doch mal überlegen, kräftigende  , alternative Sportarten á 30 min. einzubauen.



Jo, wir benötigt für den nächsten Kampf ... was für Männer ...  

*Heute Abend, Pro Sieben, 22:45*



​
*Großmaul Erdi13* vs. *KillerQueen (ne nix Kedi) Kentikian*

WOW, von DER KLEENEN würde ich mir auch jederzeit auf's Maul hauen lassen ​


----------



## Erdi01 (7. Dezember 2007)

*@Lupo, Google etc.* muß schauen wie ich am WE Zeit habe, weis ich noch nicht. Aber grundsätzlich interssiert  

*Für Sonntag gibt's auch mehrere Alternativen:*

_am Sontag, den 9.12.07 gehts wieder los. Treffpunkt mit dem MTB um 10:00 Uhr bei Reinhold (Langgesser Str. 13 in Dietzenbach). Wetterunabhängig!!!!!

Wir werden so gegen 13:00 Uhr zurück sein._

*oder/und *



Andreas schrieb:


> Hab ich ganz vergessen. Danke fuer den Tipp. Wenn ich das zeitlich hin bekomme, werde ich wohl ein paar Actionfotos schiessen.



Das ist das CrossRennen BornheimerHang, wollten wir da nicht schon letztes Jahr hin oder was das mit Blacky  Wie auch immer, machst Du hin  , ich hatte das die ganze Woche auch schon im Hinterkopf. In der Parallelwelt wird auch schon in mehreren Thread drüber diskutiert. 

Vllt findet sich ne Größere Gruppe, vllt auch nett, ich warte mal ab, was sich ergibt


----------



## theobviousfaker (7. Dezember 2007)

Kann ich mich an dich ranhängen Lupo? Wenn ja, wo genau startet ihr?

edit: Oha da gibts ja noch mehr im Angebot  warum steht denn wieder nichts in der Terminliste?


----------



## Andreas (7. Dezember 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Das ist das CrossRennen BornheimerHang, wollten wir da nicht schon letztes Jahr hin oder was das mit Blacky  Wie auch immer, machst Du hin  , ich hatte das die ganze Woche auch schon im Hinterkopf. In der Parallelwelt wird auch schon in mehreren Thread drüber diskutiert.
> 
> Vllt findet sich ne Größere Gruppe, vllt auch nett, ich warte mal ab, was sich ergibt



Ich werde das spontan entscheiden und mit dem Auto kommen, da ich anschliessend zu einer Geburtstagsfeier weiter muss. Bei schlechtem Wetter (es soll ja regnen) ist aber nix drin mit Actionfotos.


----------



## Lupo (7. Dezember 2007)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Kann ich mich an dich ranhängen Lupo? Wenn ja, wo genau startet ihr?
> 
> edit: Oha da gibts ja noch mehr im Angebot  warum steht denn wieder nichts in der Terminliste?



kannste gern machen, kriegst ne pm.
LMB eintrag mach ich keinen weils in letzter zeit immer geregnet hat wenn ich was eingetragen hatte 

@google: kenn dich doch  wieviel punkte weiss ich net genau. kommt auch drauf an wie mir drauf sind und wie oft mir uns in blacky´s terrain verfahren aber du kannst dich ja auffm rückweg in steinheim ausklinken.


----------



## Google (7. Dezember 2007)

Lupo schrieb:


> LMB eintrag mach ich keinen weils in letzter zeit immer geregnet hat wenn ich was eingetragen hatte


 Uuups..ein bisserl abergläubisch geworden ? 


Lupo schrieb:


> aber du kannst dich ja auffm rückweg in steinheim ausklinken.


Nööö..absolut winterpokalschädlich  . Ich bring Euch heim und fordere bei der Gelegenheit gleich mal den ausgefallenen Kaffe und Kuchen von Fürth i.O. ein 

.....Spässle  

@[email protected] Dabei ?

@[email protected] Klar haste Zeit  

Grüße

Google


----------



## Kedi (7. Dezember 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> (Dietzenbach-Miltenberg und zurück, 150 KM, gut 6,5 Std, 2 Std. Vollwaschgang  )​
> Lady's ... netter Versuch






Erdi01 schrieb:


> Jo, wir benötigt für den nächsten Kampf ... was für Männer ...
> 
> *Heute Abend, Pro Sieben, 22:45*
> 
> ...




Scheint, als ob dein gestriger zweistündiger Vollwaschgang  es in sich hatte. Dann lass dir mal heute abend von DER KLEENEN auf's Maul hauen  ..... dein Krafttraining hast du ja regelmäßig absolviert .

Salü, kedi


----------



## Lupo (7. Dezember 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Uuups..ein bisserl abergläubisch geworden ?  ...



also es lässt sich schon eine gewisse regelmässigkeit erkennen  morgen wisse mer mehr...

käffchen: lässt sich einrichten, könnt auch gern von von meinem nikolausi was abhaben, da muss ich net alles selbst fressen


----------



## karsten13 (7. Dezember 2007)

Lupo schrieb:


> wieviel punkte weiss ich net genau. kommt auch drauf an wie mir drauf sind und wie oft mir uns in blacky´s terrain verfahren aber du kannst dich ja auffm rückweg in steinheim ausklinken.



würde auch mitfahren, müsste aber um 15:00 Uhr zu Hause sein. Ginge das (wegen mir auch mit unterwegs ausklinken)? 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Lupo (7. Dezember 2007)

15 uhr wird wohl bissi knapp aber ausklinken und direkt zurückfahrn wär kein problem....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (7. Dezember 2007)

Lupo schrieb:


> 15 uhr wird wohl bissi knapp aber ausklinken und direkt zurückfahrn wär kein problem....


das wäre vllt auch meine Option. Habe noch ein Krankenbesuch im Anschluß  
Aber schon die Tatsache, dass ich seit heute eine um *50g* erleichterte und modifizierte Lefty im *Rush* habe macht eine Ausfahrt zur Pflicht. 

 Und ein Blick im mein Teamranking auch ... da hatt sich doch so eine *Kleene* schon wieder angeschlichen  

*@Kedi*, Ernsthaft: Ich find DIE KLEENE umwerfend, im warsten Sinne des Wortes  Hoffe Sie holt sich den Gürtel  

*@Andreas*, also Auto nee, Schade, wenn dann mit Rad ... aber Wetter  ich klick mich mal in die Parallelwelt ...


----------



## karsten13 (7. Dezember 2007)

Lupo schrieb:


> 10:45 @me



ist das da wo die LKW-Werkstatt ist?

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Lupo (8. Dezember 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> ist das da wo die LKW-Werkstatt ist?
> 
> Gruss,
> 
> Karsten.



genau


----------



## Claudy (8. Dezember 2007)

Lupo schrieb:


> genau



...und ich komme auch mit! 

 liebe Kedi,

hast du evtl. heute spontan Zeit!? Die Vorhersage ist etwas besser  .

Liebe Grüße Anke


----------



## Kedi (8. Dezember 2007)

Claudy schrieb:


> ...und ich komme auch mit!
> 
> liebe Kedi,
> 
> ...



Schade ... das schaff ich leider nicht; es ist mir zu früh. Ich muss noch ein paar Dinge mit meinem 1. Trainer  erledigen . Später werde ich dann meine Runde drehen  . 

Viel Spaß bei eurer Tour,
Salü, kedi


----------



## Erdi01 (8. Dezember 2007)

Also, ich bin dann gleich mal unterwegs Richtung Haustür Offenbach und starte erstmal mit. Bis gleich ...


----------



## theobviousfaker (8. Dezember 2007)

Sorry bei mir hats nicht mehr geklappt  War vielleicht besser so hab heute doch viel weniger Zeit als gedacht und muss jezt schon weg. Beim nächsten Mal...


----------



## Erdi01 (8. Dezember 2007)

Bevor ich gleich wieder weg bin, mal schnell Pünktchen eingetragen und ein Dank an Lupo-Tour's. Schee war's in der Runde  

Und warum bin ich jetzt schon wieder länger gefahren als ich eigentlich wollte  

Ich bin für morgen schon mal vorgefahren, wenn's pissen sollte ohne Ende, wenn nett muß ich mal guggen wo ne Bockenheimer Warte ist  

CU


----------



## Claudy (8. Dezember 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Schee war's in der Runde



Männer! Das war spitze  . Vielen Dank an den Guide Lupo und für den schönen Tag   im grauen Winter. 

Liebe Grüße Anke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loti (8. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,
da ich heute nur wenig fahren konnte, biete ich morgen eine Tour an:
Tour in den Taunus 
ca. 80 km, 800 Höhenmeter
Fahrt über Goldstein, Sossenheim, Schwalbach, Bad Soden, Kronberg, Kelkheim nach Lorsbach (Pause). Über Hofheim, Hattersheim, Kelsterbach geht es zurück nach Dreieich.
Es wird auf Asphalt und breiten Forstwegen gefahren.
11 Uhr Treffpunkt in Dreieich-Sprendlingen, Lindenplatz
Liebe Grüße
loti


----------



## Google (8. Dezember 2007)

Claudy schrieb:


> Männer! Das war spitze  . Vielen Dank an den Guide Lupo und für den schönen Tag   im grauen Winter.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Anke


Da schliesse ich mich doch gerne an mit dem Unterschied: Frau, Du warst auch spitze!  Ne, hat echt viel Spass gemacht. Alle waren gut drauf und die Anke hat uns noch besser drauf gehoben  

@[email protected] Dein Eintrag ist etwas falsch: Eisbärenpower meets Eisbärensport , with Eisbärenfunguide Lupo!  

Grüße

Google


----------



## Claudy (8. Dezember 2007)

Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Dein Eintrag ist etwas falsch: Eisbärenpower meets Eisbärensport , with Eisbärenfunguide Lupo!



....ich mach alles, was du sagst


----------



## Erdi01 (8. Dezember 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Frau, Du warst auch spitze!


 Spitze  Ich liebe diese Frau  Deswegen ist sie ja auch bei mir _in team_  


> Eisbärenpower meets Eisbärensport , with Eisbärenfunguide Lupo!


wobei mal klar zu stellen wäre, dass die Sportys klar in der Überzahl waren und das sagen hatten - gelle claudy 

   ich glaub *Erdi13* hatt gestern noch nicht genug auf's Maul gekriegt


----------



## KillerN (9. Dezember 2007)

Claudy schrieb:


> ....ich mach alles, was du sagst



Achtung Google, dass sagt sie zu jedem Mann   

Nee, war heute echt eine nette Tour, das Tempo war auch gut, nicht zu langsam und nicht zu schnell, von den paar Sprints auf der Hohen Straße mal abgesehen, gell Karsten  

Achso, @Cloudy meine Klamotten sind heute in der Waschmaschine gelandet und hängen schon auf der Wäscheleine, toll oder ?  

Die von heute geschossenen Handyfotos während der Pinkelpause sind in der Gallery, einfach auf "Die neuesten Aktualisierungen anschauen" klicken 

GN8


----------



## karsten13 (9. Dezember 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Deswegen ist sie ja auch bei mir _in team_



warum hab' ich jetzt Killer's Handy-Video vor Augen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (9. Dezember 2007)

Moin,

Hm ... die Sonne scheint gerade  

Für Dtz MTB-Treff zu spät ... Bockenheimer Warte find ich auf die Schnelle nicht und weis nicht wie lange ich da hin brauche ... DR-Sprendlingen finde ich und brauch nicht so lange ... Loti habe mich angemeldet  

Hoffentlich hält's Wetter ... schönen Sonntag


----------



## Lupo (9. Dezember 2007)

moin zusammen 
freut mich ja dasses euch so gut gefallen hat. ich denk es war ja auch für jeden was dabei: der poweranstieg vom ried nach bergen hoch, die trails im vilbeler wald, die schnelle verbindungsetappe über die hohe str. mit massivem rückenwind und letztendlich die trails im hanauer outback, wobei ich mir immer noch net erklärn kann wie ich da wieder rausgefunden hab 
die kleine dirtline die sich da noch irgendwo befindet hab ich ganz vergessen, wird aber beim nächsten mal mit eingebaut.

weils heut wider erwarten net regnet gehts jetzt ganz spontan auf ne runde ins rodgau.

schönen sonntag @all


----------



## Google (9. Dezember 2007)

Claudy schrieb:


> ....ich mach alles, was du sagst


Ach Claudy  Laß die andren nur reden...

@[email protected] "im team" ist nicht gleich "in team"   

Bei mir gehts ab Dienstag wieder mit Biken los. Last_mInute-Einträge sind schon gemacht. Es sind wie immer alle herzlich willkommen  

Grüße

Google


----------



## Siam (9. Dezember 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Bei mir gehts ab Dienstag wieder mit Biken los. Last_mInute-Einträge sind schon gemacht. Es sind wie immer alle herzlich willkommen
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Google



Mal sehen, ob ich mit euch durch die Gegend leuchte ...
Hängt am Wetter, sieht ja momentan nicht so toll aus.

Da bin ich Gestern bis auf einen Punkt an jazzman rangekommen und da fährt der doch über 5 Stunden! Wohl doch ein heimlicher "Radoneur" .

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## _jazzman_ (9. Dezember 2007)

Siam schrieb:


> Da bin ich Gestern bis auf einen Punkt an jazzman rangekommen und da fährt der doch über 5 Stunden! Wohl doch ein heimlicher "Radoneur"








 Ach... das hat sich halt gestern so angeboten... Erst drei Stunden bissi den Hahnenkamm gequält und dann mit Holly-Jane ne Runde um Langen gedreht...     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






_jazzman_


----------



## _jazzman_ (9. Dezember 2007)

Für alle Urlauber und Frühfeierabendler...

Am Dienstag gibt's ne kleine Tour zum Aschaffenburger Weihnachtsmarkt. Wir treffen uns zwischen 16.00 Uhr und 16.30 Uhr in Kahl am Main und spacken den Mainradweg entlang nach Aschebersch. Weitere Einstiegsmöglichkeit wäre z.B. die Kilianusbrücke (ca. 16.45 Uhr).

Nach dem Weihnachtsmarktbesuch geht es je nach Wetterlage und Lust der Teilnehmer entweder direkt auf dem Mainradweg wieder zurück oder vielleicht noch mal ne Runde über die Rückersbacher Schlucht und das Lange Elend wieder runter.

Viele Grüße

_jazzman_


----------



## Google (9. Dezember 2007)

@[email protected] Wie lange wollt Ihr denn auffem Weihnachtsmarkt bleiben? Also wenns auf ne Glühweinpause ist und wir noch das lange Elend mitnehmen, wäre ich dabei bei einigermassen passablen Wetter   Meine Geländetour würde ich dann  einfach am Donnerstag anbieten, allerdings dann schon um 16:45 Uhr ab Druckhaus (17:15Uhr B8) damit ich um 20:00 Uhr wieder daheim bin.

@[email protected] Wetterbedingt kanns immer mal ein paar spontane Änderungen geben. Di und Do sind halt meine bevorzugten Tage. Wenn man aber derzeit nicht flexibel ist, kann man gleich daheim bleiben bei diesem Mistwetter  

Grüße

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (9. Dezember 2007)

Ich hätte nicht gedacht dieses Jahr nochmal in den Taunus zu kommen und Rote Mühle, Gimbacher Hof und Gundelhardt etc. nochmal zu sehen. Dank und danke an *@Loti* war es heute der Fall  

Damit geht eine radintensive Woche für mich zu Ende. Für *@Google* 151 WIPOKA's seit dem 01. Dezember  

Ich habe viele, viele KM und auch überraschend viele HM absolviert. Aber von GA Gegurke habe ich jetzt genug. Gesehen habe ich Viele und war bei Vielen zu Gast. Einige Wenige haben sich mir erfolgreich entzogen, auch gut. 

Meine starken Teamlady's habe ich ein wenig geärgert und habe sie mal ganz locker flockig hinter mir gelassen  Wenn ich will, kann ich das Jederzeit, aber jetzt können sie sich gern revangieren, ich will nicht mehr und leg mich jetzt entspannt zurück  

Das Eisbären-Theater hatt auch wieder ein paar erfolgreiche Aufführungen. Das waren erstmal die letzten Vorstellungen  Das Eisbären-Theater bedankt sich bei allen Beteiligten und Gästen und wünscht allen Frohe Weihnachten und einen Guten Rutsch.


----------



## _jazzman_ (9. Dezember 2007)

@[email protected] Ja, ich hatte mir gedacht so ein, zwei Glühweinchen und dann wieder aufs Radl. Es wollen noch zwei Bekannte aus NRW kommen, die bei der Eifel-Tour im Herbst dabei waren, ein Bekannter aus Alzenau und Holly-Jane. Wenn Siam und Du auch mitkommen, sind wir doch ne ganz ordentliche Gruppe.

Vielleicht haben ja noch ein paar Lust und Zeit?

Gruß
_jazzman_


----------



## KillerN (9. Dezember 2007)

Die Aschaffenburg Tour hört sich gut an, ich müsste mal schaun ob ich das zeitlich hinbekomme. Melde mich dann nochmal.

Habe gerade festgestellt, dass im Moment das Power Team in den Top10 ist und das Sport Team in den Top20 

Weiter so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (9. Dezember 2007)

@Jazzman, dann bin ich natürlich dabei  Stell was rein dann känzel ich meinen Eintrag!





Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Google 151 WIPOKA's seit dem 01. Dezember *


* Na und Alder  Dich krieg ich am Ende des WiPoka und Mitte März krieg ich Dich in der letzten Kehre in Sa Calobra. " Tschö Volker! Ich fahr dann mal los "  

@[email protected] Kriegste vielleicht noch ein internes, sich selbst aktualisierende Teamranking der Eisbären hin ? Wär Supi!

Grüße

Google*


----------



## RedRum05 (9. Dezember 2007)

Adventszeit ist ne fiese Zeit. Statt aufs Rad zu kommen, gabs nen ausgedehnten Sonntag bei Weihnachtsleckerein  

Schaff es leider unter der Woche nicht so früh Feierabend zu machen, dass ich schon um 16 Uhr aufm Rad sitzen könnte


----------



## KillerN (9. Dezember 2007)

Heute auf meiner Tour die hoch zum Wartturm führte sind mir vor der ersten Steigung am kleinen Holzhäusschen 3 Rollerfahrende Kinder begegnet. Ersten Anstieg und dann am zweiten bis kurz vorm Kopfsteinpflaster waren die fahrende Geräusche hinter mir  (ein Glück für die das ich mitten im Grundlagenausdauertraining bin  )

Ach und ab Schaafheim hats geil geregnet, zum Glück habe ich schnell was zum unterstellen gefunden 

*EDIT* Der Andreas hat da jemanden aufgetrieben der das für uns gemacht hat, denn um das hinzubekommen brauch der Server ein speziellen Gimmick.


----------



## Kulminator (9. Dezember 2007)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Ach... das hat sich halt gestern so angeboten... Erst drei Stunden bissi den Hahnenkamm gequält und dann mit Holly-Jane ne Runde um Langen gedreht...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sag mal Jaz, hast du am Kamm zufälligerweise einem älteren Herrn bei einer Panne geholfen???


----------



## _jazzman_ (9. Dezember 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Stell was rein dann känzel ich meinen Eintrag!



Schon geschehen:  Aschaffenburger Weihnachtsmarkt Tour



@Kulmi Nee hab niemanden mit einer Panne gesehen. Hab überhaupt sehr wenige Biker im Wald getroffen... (War ja auch noch früh... )


Grüße
_jazzman_


----------



## Kedi (9. Dezember 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Einige Wenige haben sich mir erfolgreich entzogen, auch gut.
> 
> Meine starken Teamlady's habe ich ein wenig geärgert und habe sie mal ganz locker flockig hinter mir gelassen



..............
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ..............  

Salü, kedi


----------



## KillerN (9. Dezember 2007)

Frauen ...


----------



## Kedi (9. Dezember 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> Frauen ...




... sind umwerfend  .

Salü, kedi


----------



## KillerN (9. Dezember 2007)

Männer auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackTrek (9. Dezember 2007)

Lupo schrieb:


> die kleine dirtline die sich da noch irgendwo befindet hab ich ganz vergessen, wird aber beim nächsten mal mit eingebaut.


Die musst du mir dann auch mal zeigen! Oder kenn ich die vllt sowieso?

S 37° 47,169' E 175° 16,953'


----------



## Claudy (10. Dezember 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Spitze  Ich liebe diese Frau  Deswegen ist sie ja auch bei mir _in team_



Ausnahmsweise überlasse ich die Antwort einem Anderen........


----------



## Erdi01 (10. Dezember 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> ..............
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 WAS KAM DENN DA ÜBER MICH ... ach so nur *Kedi* ... OK, ich lieb Dich auch  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*@Claudy*, auch gut ...  dann lass uns "fangen" spielen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 ... habe ich vergessen, das Theater abzuschließen ??? Aber jetzt ist es zu !!!


----------



## Erdi01 (10. Dezember 2007)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Schon geschehen:  Aschaffenburger Weihnachtsmarkt Tour


also für so Touren bin ich ja auch immer zu haben, aber wieder mal die Startzeit  Ich gehöre ab heute ja wieder zur arbeitenden Bevölkerung ...


----------



## Claudy (10. Dezember 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Claudy*, auch gut ...  dann lass uns "fangen" spielen



NEIN!


----------



## Kedi (10. Dezember 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ... ach so nur *Kedi* ... OK, ich lieb Dich auch








Salü, kedi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (10. Dezember 2007)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Schon geschehen:  Aschaffenburger Weihnachtsmarkt Tour
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Jaz, Vorsicht mit solchen Tourenangeboten. Das kann dir - wie wir aus eigenen Erfahrungen wissen - schnell falsch ausgelegt werden... 

Kamm: dann muss jemand anders behilflich gewesen sein. Hab nur gehört, daß am Samstag in aller Früh ein hilfsbereiter Biker einen ordentlichen Pannendienst erwiesen hat. Hab  dabei an dich gedacht...


----------



## Lupo (10. Dezember 2007)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Die musst du mir dann auch mal zeigen! Oder kenn ich die vllt sowieso?
> 
> S 37° 47,169' E 175° 16,953'



woher sollte ich die sonst kennen als von dir  ich hatte den rundkurs um den schnakensee im sinn, zu dieser jahreszeit mal ohne die blutsauger


----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2007)

@Lupo: Wo warst Du gestern? Oder wolltest Du mir nicht aufmachen??


----------



## KillerN (10. Dezember 2007)

@Arachne GEILES BILD !


----------



## _jazzman_ (10. Dezember 2007)

Weihnachtsmarkt-Tour musste leider abgesagt werden. Mir ist privat etwas dazwischen gekommen. 






Sorry, aber vielleicht klappt es ja in den nächsten Tagen mit einem Nachholtermin.


Grüße
_jazzman_


----------



## Lupo (10. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Lupo: Wo warst Du gestern? Oder wolltest Du mir nicht aufmachen?? ...



cool, wo is des?


----------



## KillerN (10. Dezember 2007)

Ich wollte nur mal anmerken das wir der Beste Frankfurt und Umgebungs Thread sind    

Und das ich mal mal öfters andere Foren lesen sollte


----------



## rocky_mountain (10. Dezember 2007)

Jetzt werden wir uns verteilen da wir keinen Fred mehr haben. 

// Rocky


----------



## Lupo (10. Dezember 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Jetzt werden wir uns verteilen da wir keinen Fred mehr haben.
> 
> // Rocky



müsst ihr doch net, jeder user darf ein neues thema beginnen


----------



## Kulminator (10. Dezember 2007)

Lupo schrieb:


> müsst ihr doch net, jeder user darf ein neues thema beginnen



ja ja , vor allem im TechTalk machts richtig Spass, ein neues Thema zu eröffnen   Da glaubste, die ehemalige DDR sei wiederbelebt. Kaum eröffnet, finden sich mindestens eine Hand voll "FachKundige", die dir erklären, was du nun  alles falsch gemacht hast und an welchen Stellen das alles schon mal behandelt wurde. Ein wunder, daß du nicht gleich mit Handschellen aus dem Internet geführt wirst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (10. Dezember 2007)

Nàbend  

@[email protected] Könnt sein das der Mainradweg eh teils überflutet ist. Morsche solls erst mal weiter pissen, so dass Mainspacking am Donnerstag sicherlich nicht gehen wird. Werde mich mal umschauen. Ich bin dann halt morgen im Wald unterwegs, siehe LMB. Aber Achtung: Das Wetter könnte mal wieder einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen  

@[email protected] Ich hab übrigens schon ne Einkaufsliste gemacht und zähle Ende Januar auf Dich  . Haste mal geguckt wegen Mannheim ?

Grüße

Google


----------



## KillerN (10. Dezember 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Jetzt werden wir uns verteilen da wir keinen Fred mehr haben.



Wir sind hier aber nicht das Sozialamt  *scherzal*


----------



## rocky_mountain (10. Dezember 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> Wir sind hier aber nicht das Sozialamt  *scherzal*


Verstehe ich schon, keine Angst!


----------



## Erdi01 (10. Dezember 2007)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Weihnachtsmarkt-Tour musste leider abgesagt werden. Mir ist privat etwas dazwischen gekommen.


Vllt greif ich das Thema diesen oder nächsten *Donnerstag Abend* noch mal auf. Denke da an Seligenstadt, wie letztes Jahr auch einmal  



rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Jetzt werden wir uns verteilen da wir keinen Fred mehr haben.


Ich bin jetzt auch ein wenig überrascht   Ich habe den Post gestern vom Admin zwar gelesen, aber nicht wirklich wargenommen, dass der Thread zu ist  Da hatt mich vorhin Lupo erst drauf aufmerksam gemacht.



Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Ich hab übrigens schon ne Einkaufsliste gemacht und zähle Ende Januar auf Dich  . Haste mal geguckt wegen Mannheim ?


*Es gibt ihn wirklich*  - brandneu - und im Januar wird er unsere Bekanntschaft machen 

GN8


----------



## Arachne (11. Dezember 2007)

Lupo schrieb:


> cool, wo is des?



in Ciona bei Carabbia am Luganer See im Tessin. Würde Dich da gerne öfter besuchen!  (bin leider schon wieder zurück...  )


----------



## Lupo (11. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> in Ciona bei Carabbia am Luganer See im Tessin. Würde Dich da gerne öfter besuchen!  (bin leider schon wieder zurück...  )



wenn ich dafür da wohnen dürfte könnste mich jeden tag besuchen


----------



## Google (11. Dezember 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *Es gibt ihn wirklich*  - brandneu - und im Januar wird er unsere Bekanntschaft machen






Ach....Schee wars wieder im Wald  Alleine fahren ist manchmal gar nicht schlecht  Da konnte ich schön meine Geschwindigkeit fahren und zwischendrin mal hochbolzen wenn ich mich gerade danach gefühlt habe  

Jetzt wo ich langsam wieder reinkomm, gehts auch schon bald wieder in den Faulenzerurlaub. Na ja, hab ja genug Zeit  


Uuund Tschüsss!!

Grüße

Google


----------



## Marathon2004 (11. Dezember 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Vllt greif ich das Thema diesen oder nächsten *Donnerstag Abend* noch mal auf. Denke da an Seligenstadt, wie letztes Jahr auch einmal



Da ich leider nicht weis, wie lange ich Donnerstag arbeiten muss, melde ich mich mal nicht an, versuche aber trotzdem zu kommen.  Zumindest habe ich heute (hatte frei  ) meinen MTB wieder herrichten lassen. 

Hat jetzt eine neue Kurbel (FSA V-Drive).


----------



## BlackTrek (12. Dezember 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt auch ein wenig überrascht   Ich habe den Post gestern vom Admin zwar gelesen, aber nicht wirklich wargenommen, dass der Thread zu ist



Ups! Müssen wir jetzt hier auch Angst haben, dass uns der Thread zugemacht wird, wenn wir zuviel Off-topic quatschen?

S 42° 06,867'  E 171°19,805'


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (12. Dezember 2007)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Ups! Müssen wir jetzt hier auch Angst haben, dass uns der Thread zugemacht wird, wenn wir zuviel Off-topic quatschen?
> 
> S 42° 06,867'  E 171°19,805'


nee glaub net, nur wenn zu viel über rr fahrn gequatscht wird könnte es brenzlig werden


----------



## Andreas (12. Dezember 2007)

Und wer war nochmal Yahoo?


----------



## Google (12. Dezember 2007)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Ups! Müssen wir jetzt hier auch Angst haben, dass uns der Thread zugemacht wird, wenn wir zuviel Off-topic quatschen?
> 
> S 42° 06,867'  E 171°19,805'


Das passiert nur in Verbindung mit zuviel Off-Biking und Top-Kneiping....oder so  

Die Aussage von Lupo kann leider nicht als repräsentativ gewertet werden, da mit Ausnahme von  KillerN und den Lupos ALLE ein RR haben. Mit dem Deckmantel eines angeblichen Mountainbikthreads sollen hier potentielle Fahrer ins RR-Forum gelockt werden. Das haben halt noch nicht alle gemerkt  

@[email protected] Du kennst meinen Kollegen nicht?  

Grüße

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (12. Dezember 2007)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Ups! Müssen wir jetzt hier auch Angst haben, dass uns der Thread zugemacht wird, wenn wir zuviel Off-topic quatschen?


das Einzige was hier hin und wieder geschlossen wird ist das Theater  

*@marathon2004*, wäre für mich schon hilfreich im Laufe des morgigen Tages zu wissen ob Du oder Andere erscheihnen. Danach richte ich mich nämlich 

Es wird kälter ...

Ich hatte mal wieder Lust zu schreiben, *habt Ihr Lust zu lesen ...*


----------



## Lupo (13. Dezember 2007)

Google schrieb:


> ...Die Aussage von Lupo kann leider nicht als repräsentativ gewertet werden,...



 wasses da als repräsentativ zu werten gibt 

vllt ist das hier ein *MOUNTAINBIKE* forum, oder 

@google: dein kollege, da sag ich jetzt besser nix zu*lol* demnächst gibts evtl. nochn gmx oder sogar nen t-online?


----------



## Google (13. Dezember 2007)

Lupo schrieb:


> vllt ist das hier ein *MOUNTAINBIKE* forum, oder


 Aaahh..Jetzt hab ichs gesehen!  Ansonsten halte ich mich aus anderen Gründen mal zurück.

Dann doch gleich einmal eine zum Thread passende Frage zum Wochenende:

Was steht *MTB-*mäßig an? Das Wetter soll ja insbesondere am Sonntag blendend sein  

Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (13. Dezember 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Was steht *MTB-*mäßig an? Das Wetter soll ja insbesondere am Sonntag blendend sein


zum WE äußere ich mich später nochmal, habe jetzt keine Zeit  

...


----------



## theobviousfaker (13. Dezember 2007)

Da ich letztes WE schließlich gar nicht mehr zum fahren gekommen bin, will ich dieses unbedingt raus  wenn was ansteht bin ich höchstwahrscheinlich dabei!  
@Erdi: Ja sowas hab ich Lust zu lesen, gut geschrieben und interessantes Thema


----------



## karsten13 (14. Dezember 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> habe jetzt keine Zeit



also 20 Punkte wollte ich heute eigentlich net einfahren   .

Beim nächsten Erdi-Nightride muss ich meinen Ersatz-Akku mitnehmen, denn nach etwa 4:40  war meine Edison am Ende. Aber Erdi's Wilma  hat mich noch zum Goetheturm gebracht.

n8,

Karsten.


----------



## Erdi01 (14. Dezember 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> zum WE äußere ich mich später nochmal, habe jetzt keine Zeit
> 
> ...


die Info muß aus aktuellem Anlass noch warten ... 

denn heute fand die untimative N8Lightbattle statt  

*EDI* vs. *WILMA*​
And the winner is ... WILMA  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Naja, wurd halt etwas länger heut abend und nachdem wir *Loti* in DR abgeliefert hatten, hatt kurze Zeit später EDI schlapp gemacht. Nach 4 Std. irgendwas Leuchtdauer. Somit durfte WILMA EDI heimleuchten. Wärend Wilma sich im Sommer über die Extrarunde geärgert hätte, sind's im Winter nur Zusatzpunkte  

Habe dann am Goetheturm *K13* verabschiedet und wieder zurück nach Dietzenbach. Noch in bisschen durch Dietzenbach gejuckelt und gewartet, dass Wilma schwächelt. NIX da, nach 5:15 Fahrzeit und Leuchtdauer immer noch nicht geschwächelt  Dann habe ich halt das Radl abgestellt und  werd morgen mal sehen wie lang mein Baby noch macht  

Apro Pos Baby, *@Claudy* ... Dein Hirsch von gestern ist uns heute wieder begegnet und er fragte uns _wo wir das zarte Reh von gestern gelassen hätten und was er jetzt mit uns aaale Holzeböck anfangen soll_ 

...


----------



## Erdi01 (14. Dezember 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Beim nächsten Erdi-Nightride muss ich meinen Ersatz-Akku mitnehmen, denn nach etwa 4:40  war meine Edison am Ende. Aber Erdi's Wilma  hat mich noch zum Goetheturm gebracht.
> 
> n8,
> 
> Karsten.


Ah ja also 4:40 waren es. Ist ja eigentlich nicht schlecht. Und ich muß mir nächstes Mal ein Snickers (wie schreibt man das eigentlich) mitnehmen, wenn's mal wieder etwas länger dauert  

So gegessen habe ich jetzt schon mal. Jetzt geht's noch unter die Dusche und dann in die Falle 

GN8


----------



## loti (14. Dezember 2007)

Hallo erdi01 und karsten13,
war eine schöne Nachtfahrt. Der Akku meiner Selbstbaulampe hat schon nach 3 Std. 25 auf duster umgeschaltet, aber da habe ich ja noch die Sigma Mirage für Notfälle. Mir haben meine 84 km schon gereicht, aber ihr musstet ja noch die 100 knacken.
Ein bischen radverrückt sind wir ja alle!
Liebe Grüße
loti


----------



## Claudy (14. Dezember 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ... Dein Hirsch von gestern ist uns heute wieder begegnet und er fragte uns _wo wir das zarte Reh von gestern gelassen hätten und was er jetzt mit uns aaale Holzeböck anfangen soll_
> 
> ...



 - dann muß ich wohl da nochmal hin! Einen Hirsch sollte man (frau) nicht warten lassen  ..... 

Kleiner Insider: ich bin älter als K13 und du


----------



## KillerN (14. Dezember 2007)

Als beide Zusammen ?


----------



## Erdi01 (14. Dezember 2007)

OK, aber jetzt Thema WE und Jahresende ...

*SAMSTAG:*
*Glühweinvorglühtour* mit Tour-Jungs und anschließendem Besuch des Haaner W'Marktes

*SONNTAG:*
Reload *IndanSummerTour*, halt diesmal ohne IndanSummer, dafür mit Burgen 

*23. DEZEMBER:*
*Die-Süßer-Die-Glocken-Nie-Klingen-Tour*, es ist alles erlaubt was Räder hatt. RR, Crosser, MTB. Ich starte mit MTB. Und nicht an Saalburg stören, *es ist Ronneburg gemeint* 

*24. DEZEMBER:*
Loti Tour's bietet traditionell was an und ich bin dabei  

*31. DEZEMBER:*
siehe 24. Dezember 

CU


----------



## Google (14. Dezember 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *SONNTAG:*
> Reload *IndanSummerTour*, halt diesmal ohne IndanSummer, dafür mit Burgen
> 
> *23. DEZEMBER:*
> *Die-Süßer-Die-Glocken-Nie-Klingen-Tour*, es ist alles erlaubt was Räder hatt. RR, Crosser, MTB. Ich starte mit MTB. Und nicht an Saalburg stören, *es ist Ronneburg gemeint*


Tach Cheffe. Wie willste denn die Sonntagstour absolvieren ? Ich bin für lockeres  Abspulen der 100 KM und 1000 Hm  Winter eben. Und das Päusschen würd  ich auch gerne in Anspruch nehmen  Oder entspricht das nicht Deinen Vorstellungen?

Der 23.12. interessiert mich zwar auch aber wie von mir aus hinkommen oder auch wo einsteigen  

Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (14. Dezember 2007)

Nachdem es ja nun schon ziemlich ruhig im internen Kampf des Eisbärentemrankings geworden ist und mittlerweile alle Teams wissen wo Ihre Plätze sind....nämlich hinter dem EisbärenPowerteam    dachte ich mir, mal das momentane Eisbäreneinzelranking, Stand 14.12.07, 11:50 zu veröffentlichen:

1. loti 		    355 	 	
2. karsten13 		347 		
3. Marathon2004      287 	 	
4. Erdi01 		  283 	 	
5. Claudy 		 252 	 	
6. Kedi 		  245 
7. Google 		 186 	 	
8. BlackTrek 	        146  	
9. RedRum05 	      145 	 	
10. KillerN 	          141 	
11. Hans-Joachim    122 
12. Andreas 	       115 	 	
13. Nature-one 	      115 	
14. Lupo 		102 		
15. SteelManni 		99 	
16. troll 		    96 	
17. Miss Marple 	95 		
18.Sakir 		   94 	
19. Holly-Jane 		 63 	
20. Teddy24 		11 	


Das sind noch viele Verschiebungen drin  Wären die ersten 5 Eisbären zusammen in einem Team, stünde dieses auf Platz 1 

Grüße

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (14. Dezember 2007)

Ich NIX Cheffe, ich NIX wissen  

Es wird kein Rennen geben, es wird aber so gefahren, dass wir OHNE Licht auskommen. Und gegen Kaffeepäuschen bin ich ja auch nie abgeneigt.

Am 23. hoffe ich das auch K13 am Start ist und wir uns an der Flöserbrücke in F treffen. Ich lese keine Bücher, demnach kenn ich auch den Treffpunkt nicht  Bei der Tour werd ich aber Licht dabei haben. Sicher is sicher.

CU 

*EDIT hatt gerade das Ranking gelesen:* Ich wußt es schon immer virtuell sind die Eisbären unschlagbar !!!


----------



## Google (15. Dezember 2007)

Dann eben Maestro  

Nach Googlezeitrechnung könnte eine Rückkehr ohne Licht für den eher gemütlich ausgelegten Hanauer Biker in Vorweihnachtsstimmung sehr knapp werden. Ich glaab des werd mehr zuuuu stressisch.

Da werde ich mir etwas anderes überlegen müssen, es sei denn es gibt noch andere Touren wo ich mich anschliessen kann.

Grüße

Google


----------



## KillerN (15. Dezember 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Am 23. hoffe ich das auch K13 am Start ist und wir uns an der Flöserbrücke in F treffen. Ich lese keine Bücher, demnach kenn ich auch den Treffpunkt nicht  Bei der Tour werd ich aber Licht dabei haben. Sicher is sicher.



Ok also wenn der Erdi an einer RR Tour mit dem MTB auftaucht komm ich mit


----------



## RedRum05 (15. Dezember 2007)

@Google... na doch Lust morgen ne Runde mim Renner zu fahren 

Also wenn die Tour am 23. mit RR gefahren werden kann, wäre ich bei entsprechendem Wetter dabei. Am 24. muss ich arbeiten, da steht vielleicht nur die Fahrt zur Firma aufm Program...  

Bin ja eigentlich froh, wenn Weihnachten rum ist. Hab ich wieder Zeit und ein paar Tage zum Punkte sammeln 

So und jetzt !? Alle schon gefahren und ich muss jetzt raus...


----------



## karsten13 (15. Dezember 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> @Google... na doch Lust morgen ne Runde mim Renner zu fahren



brrrrrrrr  
Du hast den Renner eindeutig in der falschen Jahreszeit gekauft  



RedRum05 schrieb:


> Also wenn die Tour am 23. mit RR gefahren werden kann, wäre ich bei entsprechendem Wetter dabei.



Das *ist* eine RR-Tour, allerdings gemütlich, so dass gute MTB'ler auch mitkommen.

Tour morgen: Man soll hier ja Touren posten  , und auch wenn ich jetzt Erdi und Google Konkurrenz mache   ...

Morgen 11:30 ab Claudy geht's mit dem MTB über die Saalburg zum Winterstein. Da wahrscheinlich 2 Crosser dabei sind, werden nur wenige Trails gefahren. Wenn hier jemand Interesse bekundet, könnte ich als zusätzlichen Treffpunkt 11:05 Flößerbrücke Ffm anbieten.

Und heute waren wir übrigens hier    






Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Google (15. Dezember 2007)

@[email protected] Ja so ein schöner Schnee und richtig kalt siehts auch aus. Das bringt jedes Eisbärenherz zum schmelzen   

@[email protected] Durch Karstens Post hab ich erst kapiert, dass das ne Frage zu ner gemeinsamen RR-Tour war ?? Habs zu spät geschnackelt  Bin grad telefonisch zu ner Spessartour geladen worden  Allerdings schon 9:30 Uhr Start  Na jo, Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel.

Insoweit ists auch keine Konkurrenz zu Erdis/Karstens Tourenangebot. Ist doch bestens wenn so viele was anbieten  Immer gut ne Auswahl zu haben.

Grüße

Google


----------



## KillerN (15. Dezember 2007)

@karsten Du verbringt zu viel Zeit am Bike mit der Claudy, soll ich dir schonmal einen Blog einrichten ?  

@Googles neuer Spruch muss lauten "Back to Basic"  

War heute am Hahnenkamm und es waren nur 0 Grad, man konnte aber richtig gut fahren, selbst die Trekkerspuhren waren gefroren richtig cool. 
Am langen Elend habe ich die Kedi sehr vermisst, aber die war ja bei den Spessartbikern dabei  

Gruß 
Jens


----------



## Kedi (15. Dezember 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Tour morgen:..........Wenn hier jemand Interesse bekundet, könnte ich als zusätzlichen Treffpunkt 11:05 Flößerbrücke Ffm anbieten.
> 
> Gruss,
> Karsten.




Tour ohne Trails 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ? 
11:05 Uhr Flößerbrücke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?

Salü, kedi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kedi (15. Dezember 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> Am langen Elend habe ich die Kedi sehr vermisst, aber die war ja bei den Spessartbikern dabei
> 
> Gruß
> Jens



Da war ich heute auch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Salü, kedi


----------



## karsten13 (15. Dezember 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> 11:05 Uhr Flößerbrücke



geht klar  .
Ich sagte aber *wenig* Trails  ...

Bis morsche,

Karsten.


----------



## karsten13 (15. Dezember 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> @karsten Du verbringt zu viel Zeit am Bike mit der Claudy, soll ich dir schonmal einen Blog einrichten ?



was meinst Du eigentlich mit *am* Bike, sitze eigentlich immer drauf, also auf'm Bike  . Komisch, gleitet schon wieder ab - und Du meinst ernsthaft, ich müsste sowas auch noch innem Blog veröffentlichen?


----------



## Claudy (15. Dezember 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> @karsten Du verbringt zu viel Zeit am Bike mit der Claudy, soll ich dir schonmal einen Blog einrichten ?



Sehr geehrter Herr KillerN,

auch ich stelle mir die Frage, wie sie das gemeint haben können. Mit der Bitte um Aufklärung! 

Ihre Frau Claudy


----------



## KillerN (15. Dezember 2007)

Ich spielte damit eigentlich nur auf echte Klassiker aus den Eisbären Blog's an.  
Karsten will aber wohl mal den Sattel wechseln  - Gleitet es etwa ab ?


----------



## KillerN (15. Dezember 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> Tour ohne Trails
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die gibts auch morgen bei Erdi und mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (15. Dezember 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> Ich spielte damit eigentlich nur auf echte Klassiker aus den Eisbären Blog's an.



welche meinst Du?  



KillerN schrieb:


> Karsten will aber wohl mal den Sattel wechseln  - Gleitet es etwa ab ?



ich liebe meinen Sattel  



KillerN schrieb:


> Die gibts auch morgen bei Erdi und mir



solange Erdi bei "euch" mitfährt ist der Post zwecklos  

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## karsten13 (15. Dezember 2007)

apropos Erdi: So langsam mache ich mir Sorgen, ob er die heutige Glühweintour überlebt hat ...


----------



## Erdi01 (15. Dezember 2007)

*Jaaaaa ... er lebt noch, er lebt noch, er lebt noch *


----------



## Erdi01 (15. Dezember 2007)

*Und noch was im Angebot:*

_Hallo,

am 3. Advent treffen wir uns um 10:00 Uhr bei Reinhold (Langgääser  mit Ä Str. 13 in Dietzenbach)
zu einer MTB Tour.

Gruß

Bernd_


----------



## Kedi (16. Dezember 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> Tour ohne Trails
> 
> 
> 
> ...





KillerN schrieb:


> Die gibts auch morgen bei Erdi und mir




Und warum kommt ihr beiden nicht mit? 

Salü, kedi

*Edit:* Hab gesehen, dass gruen mit euch fahren möchte ... also warum kommt ihr drei nicht mit?


----------



## KillerN (16. Dezember 2007)

Ach Du ********, Verschlafen, Ich Beeil Mich Aber !


----------



## Erdi01 (16. Dezember 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> Und warum kommt ihr beiden nicht mit?
> 
> Salü, kedi
> 
> *Edit:* Hab gesehen, dass gruen mit euch fahren möchte ... also warum kommt ihr drei nicht mit?


weil mir das zu gefährlich ist, von KLEENEN krieg ich immer nur auf's Maul  

Viel Spaß Euch  



theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Hallöchen, ich fahre jetzt kurzfristig bei euch mit wenns nichts ausmacht!  Wir sehen uns dann später.


ist recht, aber ich habe Deinen Post mal da hin gebracht wo er hingehört. Du hast unseren "alten" r.i.p. Fred ausgegraben  

*@Killer,* dann mal los, ich Frühstück jetzt auch erst noch ...


----------



## karsten13 (16. Dezember 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> Ach Du ********, Verschlafen, Ich Beeil Mich Aber !



immer noch online, Killer kommt wieder zu spät


----------



## gruen (16. Dezember 2007)

Sorry. Bin heute morgen draussen gewesen.
Zu kalt.
Deutlich zu kalt. 


@Erdi:
Hast Du Dein Festnetz abgemeldet?
Wollte Dich anrufen, bin aber nicht durchgekommen ...


----------



## RedRum05 (16. Dezember 2007)

Das einzige was mir zu heute einfällt
Was ein Wetter... 

Binselberg genossen, beim Otzberg zufällig über den Weihnachtsmarkt gerollt und dann Richtung Brensbach und irgendwann durch Darmstadt wieder Richtung Heimat. Vielleicht kann man den ein oder anderen doch noch animieren bei Gelegenheit den Renner aus der Garage zu holen. Lohnen würde es sich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KillerN (16. Dezember 2007)

So Kinderkram , der Erdi wird euch mal erzählen was wir gemacht haben, ich muss noch essen essen essen 4750 Kalorien müssen erstmal aufgefüllt werden.

Ich melde mich später zu Wort *g*


----------



## karsten13 (16. Dezember 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> der Erdi wird euch mal erzählen was wir gemacht haben



so so, was habt ihr 2 denn heute gemacht?


----------



## Kedi (16. Dezember 2007)

gruen schrieb:


> Sorry. Bin heute morgen draussen gewesen.
> Zu kalt.
> Deutlich zu kalt.




Kann die obige Aussage sehr gut verstehen ...  

*karsten13, Claudy, 2 Crosser, *tut mir leid, dass ich dann doch wieder nach Hause gefahren bin  . 

Ich war um ca. 10:35 Uhr an der Flößerbrücke. Aber bis zu diesem Treffpunkt habe ich mir dermaßen einen abgebibbert, dass ich mich entschieden habe, wieder zurückzufahren. Sorry! 

Diese Kälte ist nichts für meine Füße ... ein Start bei -2°C und ohne Winterschuhe ist für mich tödlich :kotz: . Habe gestern auch schon die SIDI Winterschuhe bestellt - sie sind in 2 Wochen da  .

Gegen 14:00 Uhr habe ich mich dann nochmal auf's MTB gesetzt; bei wärmeren 4°C  !

Salü, kedi


----------



## KillerN (16. Dezember 2007)

Also zur Tour kann ich net so viel sagen, wir waren halt an der Breuburg und am Otzberg, der Erdi kann dazu mehr sagen. Aus meiner sicht sind wir gefahren, gefahren und gefahren. Extra Schleifen im Erdi Stil blieben da nicht aus. Ich dachte wir kommen nie Daheim an  

Also nach 90km und 1000Hm haben meine Beine schon schwer nachgelassen, so eine Hammertour war echt noch etwas früh. Aber das Gute daran war, das wir immer fest im Grundlagenbereich und am Berg nur kurz im Kraftbereich gefahren sind. Also war super gut für die Kondition ...  

Als der Erdi nach einem Anstieg meinte, wir fahren mal nen Trail runter und danach die Straße wieder hoch (und ich eh schon wusste das wirs noch weit haben), habe ich nur gebetet das die Beine mich nach Hause fahren werden  

Nun nach 116km und 1300hm sind wir dann Daheim gewesen. Es war teilweise kalt, aber größtenteils angenehm, 0 Grad ist noch in Ordnung, die Trails und Waldwege waren alle Steinhart ...

Winterschuhe ? Brauch ich net, ich habe meine Sidi Sommerschuhe und mehrere schickten an Socken, die nach einer bestimmten Fahrzeit wegen schweissentwicklung auch mal getauscht werden müssen   

Grüße
Jens

@karsten es gleitet wieder ab  Wie war es so mit Cloudy im dunklen Wald ?


----------



## KillerN (16. Dezember 2007)

@gruen Erdi hat kein Festnetzanschluss

@theobviosfaker Ist dein kommen denn immer nur ein Fake ?


----------



## karsten13 (16. Dezember 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> Wie war es so mit Cloudy im dunklen Wald ?



wir waren zu 6. und hatten viel Spass  



KillerN schrieb:


> @theobviosfaker Ist dein kommen denn immer nur ein Fake ?



die Frage lag mir auch schon auf der Zunge


----------



## Kedi (16. Dezember 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> Winterschuhe ? Brauch ich net, ich habe meine Sidi Sommerschuhe und mehrere schickten an Socken, die nach einer bestimmten Fahrzeit wegen schweissentwicklung auch mal getauscht werden müssen
> 
> Grüße
> Jens



Dass du dir keine kalten Füße holst liegt nicht an deinen mehreren Schichten Socken - die hatte ich auch, sogar mit Windschutz - du bist halt ein Jungspund   .  

Salü, kedi


----------



## Google (16. Dezember 2007)

Grüße allerseits  

@[email protected] Mensch was issn los?  Demnächst fährste aber mit, sonst glauben wir wirklich noch, dass ein Phantom sein Unwesen bei uns treibt   Jetzt wollt ich mal fragen wie es Dir bei Erdi01 und KillerN gefallen hat...wieder nix  

Zum heutigen Tage: Echt, Ihr hattet auch geiles Wetter? Also es war einfach nur klasse  Frank aus Steinheim und sein Kollesche Ramon ham mich heut mal durch mein Revier gescheucht, am Hahnenkamm haben wir dann erst mal ein Käffchen zu uns genommen. Wird Zeit, dass in Bayern auch das Rauchverbot kommt. Bin ich gar net mehr gewöhnt in ne verrauchte Kneipe zu kommen. Ansonsten ne wirklich schöne Tour. Es waren zwar nur um die 65 KM aber für den Winter immerhin mit circa 700 Hm kombiniert.

Die Tage muß ich mal auf den Kalender schauen, wann ich an den Feiertagen bis 02.01.08 noch fahren kann. Ich hoffe es geht noch was mit Euch  

Grüße

Google


----------



## Google (16. Dezember 2007)

Ich glaub die Sporties in den hintersten Rängen überholen uns wenn ich im Urlaub bin....Wann kommt eigentlich BlackTrek wieder vom globetrottern zurück  Vielleicht klappt ja der übergangslose _Schichtwechsel_ mit mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (16. Dezember 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> wir waren halt an der Breuburg und am Otzberg,
> ...  Aus meiner sicht sind wir gefahren, gefahren und gefahren. ...
> Nun nach 116km und 1300hm sind wir dann Daheim gewesen.


was soll ich noch dazu schreiben, da steht das Wesentliche. Wer mehr wissen will muß hat mitkommen  

Mir ist halt einer meiner Namen eingefallen (Schleifer vom ...) und meinem *Rush*   ist eingefallen, dass es ein Marathonfully ist. Ich kann nix dafür, das ist halt gefahren, gefahren und gefahren   6:15 OHNE Pause durchgefahren. OK 2-3 Pinkelpausen und eine Killersocken(schuß)pause. Wer wechselt Socken wären einer Tour   

Die Tour war jedenfalls besser wie in der Bude zu hocken und die drei Adventskerzen beim abbrennen zu beobachten 



Ach, und ich liebe mein Winterschuh  Ich kauf mir noch ein paar und zieh die an die Vorderläufe, dann frieren die mir vllt nicht mehr weg  

*@Bad OF*, habe mir für morgen wieder mal fest vorgenommen *IM* Monta Mare zu erscheihnen  Wo geht's danach hin 

*@grün*, richtig ich habe kein Festnetz mehr, nur über Handy erreichbar. 

CU


----------



## Kedi (16. Dezember 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ... und eine Killersocken(schuß)pause. Wer wechselt Socken wären einer Tour
> CU




Nur jemand, der noch ziehmlich heiß ist  .

Salü, kedi


----------



## Erdi01 (16. Dezember 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> Nur jemand, der noch ziehmlich heiß ist  .


Ach Du also auch  ... Obwohl immer kalte Füße, das passt nicht ... Deine Gluht lässt schon deutlich nach ...


----------



## KillerN (16. Dezember 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> Nur jemand, der noch ziehmlich heiß ist  .
> 
> Salü, kedi



Tja bin halt noch spritztig   THEMA BEENDET


----------



## Claudy (16. Dezember 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> wir waren zu 6. und hatten viel Spass



....und Karsten hat seine Wette verloren  . Demnächst geht er mit mir zum Libanesen  .

Allen einen schönen Abend!

@Liebe Kedi, schade dass du nicht dabei warst  . Du hast eine wirklich schöne Tour verpasst. Bis bald mit Sidi Winterschuhen .


----------



## theobviousfaker (16. Dezember 2007)

Tut mir Leid Leute, war mal wieder ein wahnsinniges Kuddelmuddel heute morgen. Erst hats bei Google nicht mehr geklappt (meine Schuld) dann fahr ich zur Sbahn um beim Erdi mitzufahren und dann fährt mir die Sbahn vor der Nase weg - 2 volle Bahnhofsuhr-Minuten vor Planabfahrtzeit! Drecksb... die nächste wäre eine Stunde später gefahren, also bin ich mit der S1 Richtung Ober-Roden und in Jügesheim ausgestiegen. Laut Landkarte sinds von da aus durchs Feld 4-5 km nach Dietzenbach, aufm Tacho standen dann 8  20 Minuten zu spät am Kreishaus wart ihr natürlich schon unterwegs. Dann bin ich etwas betrübt allein nach Neu-Isenburg gegurkt (die Sonne hat mich aufgemuntert, was ein geiles Wetter heute!) und da hab ich mich dann spontan entschieden mit der Straßenbahn und Ubahn in die Hohemark zu fahren. Aufm weg zum Altkönig noch nem anderen Biker-Pärchen angeschlossen und zusammen viel Spaß gehabt! Beim Fuchstanz nochn leckeren Pfannkuchen gegessen  und dann wieder runtergebrettert. Und dann wars auch schon duster  
Aber mit euch ist es irgendwie verflixt  irgendwann schaff mers  (morgen jemand Lust auf ne kleine Tour? Naja ich hab Montags frei, vielleicht ja sonst noch jemand..? )

edith: wegen dem RIP-Thread, der war halt im LMB-Eintrag verlinkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (16. Dezember 2007)

Claudy schrieb:


> Du hast eine wirklich schöne Tour verpasst.



stimmt  .

Und danke für die Riegel  , die haben mich heute gerettet  .

Bin ja so froh, dass ich nicht nach ner Banane gefragt hatte  .

Bilder gibt's hier.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## BlackTrek (16. Dezember 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Wann kommt eigentlich BlackTrek wieder vom globetrottern zurück  Vielleicht klappt ja der übergangslose _Schichtwechsel_ mit mir


Am 23.12. Vielleicht. ;-)

S 44° 00,231' E 170° 28,646'


----------



## Google (16. Dezember 2007)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Am 23.12. Vielleicht. ;-)
> 
> S 44° 00,231' E 170° 28,646'


 Du hast ja mom ein Leben


----------



## Erdi01 (16. Dezember 2007)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> 20 Minuten zu spät am Kreishaus wart ihr natürlich schon unterwegs.


das hätte fast noch geklappt. Killer war zu spät und das grün gar nicht kommt, war mit nicht bekannt, wohl aber, dass er auch nicht immer der Pünklichste ist. Folglich sind wir noch 15 Minuten um's Kreishaus und Radhaus-Center gekreist und schließlich um 10:45 durchgestartet.

Auf ein Neues ...



Claudy schrieb:


> Du hast eine wirklich schöne Tour verpasst.



Ich wäre da auch gern dabei gewesen und liebe ja auch spontane Rides, aber nicht wenn schon an allen Ecken und Enden Touren im Angebot sind. Bei der Kordination gibt's noch Verbesserungspotenzial  Seidern Ihr wollt unter Euch sein, dann verabredet Euch weiter unter der Hand  

Auf ein Neues ...

*@Blacky*, wird ja auch Zeit 

GN8


----------



## KillerN (16. Dezember 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Bin ja so froh, dass ich nicht nach ner Banane gefragt hatte  .



Achso sehen Bananen danach aus


----------



## karsten13 (16. Dezember 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Killer war zu spät



 



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Bei der Kordination gibt's noch Verbesserungspotenzial  Seidern Ihr wollt unter Euch sein, dann verabredet Euch weiter unter der Hand



Unsere Tour war seit gestern abend bekannt. Mir war klar, dass Du bis in die Dunkelheit fahren würdest und das war mir bei der Kälte zu lang. Andere hätten zudem noch eine viel längere Anfahrt nach Dietzenbach gehabt, deshalb wurde gestern nach go-crazy zu dritt die Taunus-Tour beschlossen. Hat nix mit "unter uns sein wollen" zu tun.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## karsten13 (16. Dezember 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> Achso sehen Bananen danach aus



da musst Du Claudy fragen, wie so ein Ergebnis zustande kommt


----------



## Claudy (16. Dezember 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> da musst Du Claudy fragen, wie so ein Ergebnis zustande kommt



Einfach im Netz vom Rucksack vergessen  



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Bei der Kordination gibt's noch Verbesserungspotenzial  Seidern Ihr wollt unter Euch sein, dann verabredet Euch weiter unter der Hand



...ich würde auch nochmal gerne  auch wenn die Antwort mit der von K13 gleich sein wird. 

Für die Fahrt Ginnheim - Dietzenbach muss ich 1 1/2 Stunden einplanen. Nachdem ich mir gestern nach G.C. schon fast den A**** abgefroren hatte, war mir das für heute morgen zu weit, zu früh und zu lang. So haben wir beschlossen, heute zum Winterstein zu fahren. 

Lieber Erdi; ich mag deine Touren und schätze dein Engagement aber manchmal bekommt man (frau) nicht alle unter einen Hut. Manches ergibt sich ganz spontan und ja; ich mag manchmal auch gerne alleine mit Karsten fahren    

Liebe Grüße eure Claudy


----------



## Google (16. Dezember 2007)

@[email protected] Als Dein Power-Genosse: Lass Dich blos nicht von einer Sporty einwickeln. Erst will sie nur mit Dir fahren......dann will sie Dein Bike und dann Deine Punkte.


----------



## KillerN (17. Dezember 2007)

Und dann lässt sie deine Banane verschimmeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (17. Dezember 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> Und dann lässt sie deine Banane verschimmeln



aha, ein Frauenversteher  , da nützt Dir dann auch das "spritzig" nix mehr  .

Ehe ich noch vom Lachen Muskelkater kriege, gehe ich jetzt ins Bett  . Und nein, für die Niveausenkung in diesem Thread bin ich nicht alleine verantwortlich  ...

n8,

Karsten.


----------



## Erdi01 (17. Dezember 2007)

Na dann heben wir den Fred doch mal wieder auf ein liebevolles Niveau ...

*@Claudy*




*K13*, macht nur, wenn's so ist, sein soll oder so gewünscht ist. Ich bin der Letzte der was dagegen hatt  

Hier kann Jeder tun und lassen was er will.

Wenn mir nach einer Tour zumute ist fahre ich die so oder so, ob MIT oder OHNE Jemandem hintendran, bzw. hänge MICH hintendran


----------



## Kedi (17. Dezember 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ach Du also auch  ... Obwohl immer kalte Füße, das passt nicht ... Deine Gluht lässt schon deutlich nach ...



Ja, kalt, kälter, saukalt, erfrohren. Aber irgendwann werden die heißen Kohlen wieder rausgeholt  . Dann gibt's Feuer   .


Salü, kedi


----------



## Erdi01 (17. Dezember 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> . Dann gibt's Feuer   .


... oder auf's Maul ... AUA  

Schönen Tag zusammen


----------



## BlackTrek (17. Dezember 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Blacky*, wird ja auch Zeit


Echt, findest Du?   Ach, was!  

@Google: Hab ich da nicht erst kürzlich was von Karibik gelesen? Also keine Beschwerden bitte!


S 33° 52,985'  E 151° 12,200'


----------



## Kedi (17. Dezember 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> Dann gibt's Feuer  .





Erdi01 schrieb:


> ... oder auf's Maul ... AUA
> 
> Schönen Tag zusammen



Nein, auf's Maul wird nicht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ; Feuer ist, wenn es am Berg zur Sache geht, also attackiert wird
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Salü, kedi

*Edit: *Und Erdi01, deine süße KLEENE hat dir schon auf's Maul - sorry - gehauen; sie hat doch den Titel in der besagten Nacht, die nur für alternative Sportarten betreibende Männer reserviert war, geholt  .


----------



## Google (17. Dezember 2007)

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Post​*

*3333​*















​


----------



## Erdi01 (17. Dezember 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> *Edit: *Und Erdi01, deine süße KLEENE hat dir schon auf's Maul - sorry - gehauen; sie hat doch den Titel in der besagten Nacht, die nur für alternative Sportarten betreibende Männer reserviert war, geholt  .


AUA, AUA ... erinnere mich nicht daran  sonder lieber *DARAN*. 

Melde Dich an und fahr mit, kleine *EISPRINZESSIN*





Dafür darfst Du mir dann auch gern Feuer geben im Langen Elend oder wo auch immer ... Du hin möchtest  

GN8


----------



## Kedi (18. Dezember 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> AUA, AUA ... erinnere mich nicht daran  ........



Ja mei, das ist doch die süße KLEENE Nachfolgerin von der Haaaalllllmmmmich  .





Erdi01 schrieb:


> Melde Dich an und fahr mit, kleine *EISPRINZESSIN*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke für die Einladung, aber ohne Winterschuhe werde ich vorerst nur sehr kurze Runden und nur tagsüber fahren. Gegen 19:00 Uhr ist es auch noch kälter  .... dann gefriert mir ja das Blut in der Adern erst recht  . 

Salü, kedi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## troll (18. Dezember 2007)

@ andreas

sach mal ...hattest du vom radcross fotos gemacht....?

schönen tach noch 

salü
t.


----------



## Andreas (18. Dezember 2007)

Das war schon komisch gestern so alleine 2 Stunden im Wald ohne dass sich scheinbar auch nur Irgendjemand bei -4 Grad  aus dem Haus getraut hat.

Mein Tchibo Heizsohlen haben aber gut geglüht. Nur zwei Grad weniger und es wäre meine kälteste Tour gewesen.


----------



## Andreas (18. Dezember 2007)

troll schrieb:


> @ andreas
> 
> sach mal ...hattest du vom radcross fotos gemacht....?
> 
> ...



Nee, es hat mir zeitlich dann doch nicht mehr so gut gepasst. Anfangs war ja noch gutes Wetter, aber als der Himmel zugezogen ist und es zu dunkel fuer Actionfotos wurde, hab ich es endgültig abgeblasen.

Bist Du da gewesen?


----------



## troll (18. Dezember 2007)

Andreas schrieb:


> Bist Du da gewesen?



ja....schönes rennen ...wegen des positionswechsel sowohl bei den damen wie den herren bis zum ende spannend ...das ist nicht immer so ....

salü
t.

p.s. 
schaffen die batterien 2 std bei den tchibo heizsohlen...?


----------



## Andreas (18. Dezember 2007)

troll schrieb:


> ja....schönes rennen ...wegen des positionswechsel sowohl bei den damen wie den herren bis zum ende spannend ...das ist nicht immer so ....
> 
> salü
> t.
> ...



Auf der kleinsten Stufe 8h. Bei -4 Grad ist aber Stufe 2 von 4 Stufen angesagt und 
die hält dann 4h.


----------



## Erdi01 (18. Dezember 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> Ja mei, das ist doch die süße KLEENE Nachfolgerin von der Haaaalllllmmmmich  .


 


> Danke für die Einladung, aber ohne Winterschuhe werde ich vorerst nur sehr kurze Runden und nur tagsüber fahren.


Na dann habe ich ja noch Chancen ein wenig vorn im Team zu sein  

Und wenn die Winterschuhe da sind, fährste mal öfters mit. Kommt nicht so gut, wenn süße Kleene immer so allein durch den dunkel Wald rasen, man weis ja nie ... meine Meinung  

CU


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marathon2004 (18. Dezember 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> AUA, AUA ... erinnere mich nicht daran  sonder lieber *DARAN*.
> 
> Melde Dich an und fahr mit, kleine *EISPRINZESSIN*
> 
> ...



Bin zwar keine kleine Eisprinzessin, habe mich aber trotzdem mal angemeldet.


----------



## Google (18. Dezember 2007)

Nabend  

erst wollt ich ja gar net fahren aber wenn man erst mal draufsitzt  

Es hat sich gelohnt  Superviel Spass hats gemacht, -wie eigentlich immer wenn ich bike- und ich merke förmlich wie es mom leistungsmäßig nach  oben geht.

Die Regeneration ist viel schneller als sonst, auch in meinem Alter werde ich noch spritziger  (am Berg) und die Akkus, bzw. Beine fühlen sich nicht gleich leer an, bzw. ist auch nach Belastung noch Power da.

Schee wenn man merkt, dass es bergauf geht . 

Wollt ich nur mal gesagt haben

Und Tschüssss

Google


----------



## Kedi (19. Dezember 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Melde Dich an und fahr mit, .......GN8



Ich werde morgen eine Mini-Runde drehen, so Richtung Fasanerie oder Rodgau-Rundweg. Egal, auch wenn ich danach Stunden brauchen werde, bis ich auf Zimmertemperatur bin  .

Wo fahrt ihr denn lang? Vielleicht kann ich ein Stück mit euch fahren?

Salü, kedi


----------



## KillerN (19. Dezember 2007)

Würde mich auch interessieren wo es entlang geht ...

Bin heute den RodgauRundweg mal abgefahren, ist alles knochenhart gefroren, teilweise zieht es auch sehr stark, mein Getränk ist sogar angefroren.

@kedi Wann startest du ca. ?


----------



## Kedi (19. Dezember 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> @kedi Wann startest du ca. ?



So gegen 18:00 Uhr. Würde vielleicht zum Kreishaus fahren, euch ein Stück begleiten, und dann irgendwann abdrehen. 

Ich schau mal, ob ich die Tchibo-Heizer morgen noch bekomme Dann könnte ich ein wenig länger mit euch fahren  . 

Salü, kedi


----------



## Erdi01 (19. Dezember 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> Ich werde morgen eine Mini-Runde drehen,


Hmmm ... wie mini ist eine Mini-Runde  


> Wo fahrt ihr denn lang? Vielleicht kann ich ein Stück mit euch fahren?


das mache ich schon irgendwie passend ...

*Vorschlag:* Soweit ich weis, ist Dir die Lange Schneise ein Begriff. Dort wo sie die Rodgau Querverbindung kreuXt. (Straße zw Rodgau und Seligenstadt) Am kleinen Parkplatz dort treffen wir uns 19:30. Fährst halt auf direktem oder indirektem Weg dorthin und führts uns ab dort über die Fasanerie zu Dir nach Hause. Wir liefern Dich ab und fahren weiter ...

Ob das so passend Mini für Dich wird kann ich nicht beurteilen, dass mußt Du mir sagen  Oder mache halt sleber ein Vorschalg ...


----------



## Erdi01 (19. Dezember 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> So gegen 18:00 Uhr. Würde vielleicht zum Kreishaus fahren, euch ein Stück begleiten, und dann irgendwann abdrehen.


Oh, da habe ich wiedermal zu langsam vor mich hingetippt und Deinen letzen Post erst jetzt gelesen  

Auch gut, sag halt an was passieren soll, ich mach's schon passend ...


----------



## Kedi (19. Dezember 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *Vorschlag:* ... Lange Schneise ... Querverbindung zw Rodgau und Seligenstadt ... Am kleinen Parkplatz dort treffen wir uns 19:30. Fährst halt auf direktem oder indirektem Weg dorthin und führts uns ab dort über die Fasanerie zu Dir nach Hause. Wir liefern Dich ab und fahren weiter ...



Alles klar, Treffpunkt Lange Schneise/Parkplatz 19:30 Uhr; 
dann über Fasanerie - Richtung Steinbrüche/Dietesheim - ein Stück am Main/Mühlheim ... ganz grob geschildert  . 

Salü, kedi


----------



## karsten13 (19. Dezember 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> Würde mich auch interessieren wo es entlang geht ...



mich würde eher interessieren, wie lange  .
Denn 20 Punkte wie letzten Donnerstag brauch ich morgen net ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## KillerN (19. Dezember 2007)

Ok, werde dann wohl auch mitfahren. Werde mich, wenn ich mir sicher bin, im laufe des Tages im LMB eintragen.

Stimmt, die Länge ist hier eine fast noch wichtigere Frage. Und ja, es kommt auf die Länge an 

Gruß
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (19. Dezember 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> Und ja, es kommt auf die Länge an


----------



## KillerN (19. Dezember 2007)

Karsten, ich weiss jetzt gar nicht was du hast.


----------



## Erdi01 (19. Dezember 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> Alles klar, Treffpunkt Lange Schneise/Parkplatz 19:30 Uhr;
> dann über Fasanerie - Richtung Steinbrüche/Dietesheim - ein Stück am Main/Mühlheim ... ganz grob geschildert  .
> 
> Salü, kedi


So seih es ... die Eisprinzessin hatt gesprochen ... die Prinzen folgen unauffällig und ziehen sich über OF, Goetheturm, Heusenstamm wieder zurück. Damit wird auch die Länge nicht zu sehr strapaziert  

Und wärend Erdi noch 

 träumt Kedi schon wieder vom 

. Gute Nacht ...
... nein, ich gehe noch nicht ins Bett, kann eh nett schlafen. Heute ist mein Weihnachtsgeschenk angekommen 

, dass muß ich noch ein wenig behätscheln und tätscheln ...


----------



## Claudy (20. Dezember 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Na dann heben wir den Fred doch mal wieder auf ein liebevolles Niveau ...



Jungs; der Scheff hat doch ne klare Ansage gemacht.....und jetzt schon wieder so etwas . 

Heute auf dem Weg durch Heusenstamm mußte ich übrigens ganz spontan an Bananen denken    .

Grüße und Gute Nacht!


----------



## karsten13 (20. Dezember 2007)

wo wir hier schon wieder bei Sauereien sind  ...

Heute abend musste ich - allein im Wald mit Claudy  - wegen 3 Wildsäuen voll in die Eisen. War knapp und (um Spekulationen vorzubeugen  ) die einzige Adrenalinausschüttung während der Tour  .

Ansonsten war das ne richtige Eisbärentour: Lausig kalt, wir waren in Heusenstamm, Dietzenbach, Dreieich und sind den schönen Trail am Langener Waldsee gefahren  . Zurück über Flughafen und Niederrad.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Claudy (20. Dezember 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Heute abend musste ich - allein im Wald mit Claudy  - wegen 3 Wildsäuen voll in die Eisen. War knapp und (um Spekulationen vorzubeugen  ) die einzige Adrenalinausschüttung während der Tour  .



....das ist ja ein tolles Kompliment


----------



## Erdi01 (20. Dezember 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> wir waren in Heusenstamm, Dietzenbach, Dreieich und sind den schönen Trail am Langener Waldsee gefahren  . Zurück über Flughafen und Niederrad.
> 
> Gruss,
> 
> Karsten.


Und das traust Du Dich hier reinzuschreiben. Warum weis davon wieder keiner was  Ich sitz hier rum und dreh Däumchen


----------



## Erdi01 (20. Dezember 2007)

Claudy schrieb:


> ....das ist ja ein tolles Kompliment


DAS kann ich besser ... mußt nur morgen zu mir an's Kreishaus kommen ...


----------



## karsten13 (20. Dezember 2007)

egal was man schreibt, irgendwer heult immer ...   

n8,

Karsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KillerN (20. Dezember 2007)

Ich glaube heute Abend ziehe ich mal meine Winddichte Short an, sonst sieht "er" danach wie Cloudys Banane aus, wenn ich Daheim ankomme.


----------



## Google (20. Dezember 2007)

Claudy, ich glaub demnächst mußt Du mit mir fahren. Kriegst ja tatsächlich keine sonderlichen Komplimente gemacht. Ich weiß wenigstens noch was sich gehört! 

*Wir *werden des Nachts gemeinsam durch den Wald Adrenalin "wie die Wildsäue" auschütten und natürlich biete ich auch ne gescheite Banane an. 

Grüße

*Googelchen das Trailelefantenbärchen *


----------



## Claudy (20. Dezember 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Kriegst ja tatsächlich keine sonderlichen Komplimente gemacht.....



Jeder bekommt das, was er verdient    . 

Meine Qualitäten liegen wohl mehr im Bereich - Aufbewahrung und Lagerung von Bananen -    .

.....so kalt war es gestern gar nicht. Habe übrigens auch keine Winterradschuhe und mir deshalb dicke Neopren Überschuhe zugelegt. Diese machen nicht gerade einen besonders schlanken Fuß, dafür sind die Füße schön warm. 

Euch allen heute Abend viel Spaß bei der Tour. Ich werde zum Spinning gehen und an euch denken  .

Liebe Grüße Anke


----------



## Erdi01 (20. Dezember 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> Ich glaube heute Abend ziehe ich mal meine Winddichte Short an,


zieh Dir mal lieber ne *UHR* an. Heute heist es *PÜNKTLICH*. Wir haben noch ein Date ...

*@Google*, ab wann im Januar bis Du wieder da, wegen Mannheim, ich befürchte mir frieren heute abend wieder die Finger ab  

Ach und nochmal *@Killer*, macht Dir keine Gedanken wegen Deiner Banana. Bei Dir hängt da eh nur ein Schild "hier wird er vermutet"


----------



## Google (20. Dezember 2007)

Claudy schrieb:


> Meine Qualitäten liegen wohl mehr im Bereich - Aufbewahrung und Lagerung von Bananen -


Wieso haben ich so viele Tränen in den Augen?   Ach Claudy, DU BIST EINFACH KLASSE!  


Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ach und nochmal *@Killer*, macht Dir keine Gedanken wegen Deiner Banana. Bei Dir hängt da eh nur ein Schild "hier wird er vermutet"


 Heul... 

Jens, lass Dir das blos nicht gefallen!

@[email protected] Wir landen erst wieder am 14.01.08 in Old Germany  Wenn Du nochmal mit mir hinfährst, kannste gerne auch vorher los  

Oder haste die Tage irgendwann frei ? Vielleicht geht ja was Kurzfristiges.

Grüße

Frank

Edit: Erdi, wir sind noch bis einschliesslich 01.01.08 da....


----------



## KillerN (20. Dezember 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Jens, lass Dir das blos nicht gefallen!



BOAR, das habe ich jetzt nicht gelesen  

Wenn mich Erdi's Hinterrad heute anlächelt fahr ich einfach dagegen. Habe ja schon erfahrung mit sowas   

@Kedi du weisst was jetzt getan werden muss ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marathon2004 (20. Dezember 2007)

Sorry, Asche über mein Haupt (wo habt Ihr eigentlich immer die Smileys her? ) dass ich nicht da war.

Auf dem Weg nach Dietzenbach schon fast in Dietzenbach hat mein Akku auf Reserve umgeschaltet.  Mir ist dann Prompt eingefallen, wasich vergessen hatte und ich bin weitgehend über Ortschaften (beleuchtete Strassen) heimgefahren.  

Dann war es zu spät, um noch zu kommen.  Bin dann noch so ne Runde mit der guten alten Sigma gefahren. 

@Erdi: Ich bräuchte mal Deine Handy-Nr.


----------



## Erdi01 (20. Dezember 2007)

*@Marathon2004*, damit wäre die Frage wo Du warst geklärt. Dumm gelaufen. Ich hatte noch fünf Minuten draufgegeben, dann gings los zum 2. Treffpunkt. Denn haben wir mit den Minuten Verspätung dann erreicht. Dort wartete die zur Eissäule erstarte Eisprinzessin. Danke für's warten. Dafür drehte sie anschließend den Gashahn auf und wir hechelten Ihr hinterher. Ab Mühlheim gings gemächlicher weiter und über Gotheturm Heusensatmm zurück nach Dietzenbach. Meine Hände sind jetzt wieder zum Leben erwacht, hoffe diverse andere Körperteile auch.

Hatt Spaß gemacht, auf ein Neues ... 

*@Google*, ne kurzfristig kann ich nett, habe "Dienst" zw den Jahren.


----------



## karsten13 (20. Dezember 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ich hatte noch fünf Minuten draufgegeben, dann gings los zum 2. Treffpunkt. Denn haben wir mit den Minuten Verspätung dann erreicht. Dort wartete die zur Eissäule erstarte Eisprinzessin. Danke für's warten. Dafür drehte sie anschließend den Gashahn auf und wir hechelten Ihr hinterher.



Zuerst sind wir Papabär in Erwartung seiner Eisprinzession hinterhergehechelt, dann hat die ihm gezeigt, wo der Hammer hängt  und Killer und ich durften wieder hinterherhecheln. Mir ist dann irgendwann der Kragen geplatzt , dann war Ruhe ...



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Meine Hände sind jetzt wieder zum Leben erwacht, hoffe diverse andere Körperteile auch.



@Killer: Dein Schokoriegel auch? 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Claudy (21. Dezember 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Zuerst sind wir Papabär in Erwartung seiner Eisprinzession hinterhergehechelt, dann hat die ihm gezeigt, wo der Hammer hängt  und Killer und ich durften wieder hinterherhecheln.



......das kling ja nach einer sehr gemütlichen Ausfahrt  - gut, dass ich beim Schnuckelchen zum Spinning war und da gab es sogar Geschenke .

Noch schöner ist;    ab morgen habe ich Urlaub bis zum 7. Januar. 

Schlaft schön und viele Grüße von einer sehr entspannten Anke


----------



## Erdi01 (21. Dezember 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Zuerst sind wir Papabär in Erwartung seiner Eisprinzession hinterhergehechelt, dann hat die ihm gezeigt, wo der Hammer hängt  und Killer und ich durften wieder hinterherhecheln.


öhm ... jetzt weis ich auch wo der 23,8er Schnitt herkommt. Seih froh, dass mir die vordere Schaltung eingefrohren war  und ich mich die ganze Zeit nur auf dem mittleren Kettenblatt bewegen konnte  

OK, nächste Woche dann halb so schnell, dafür wieder doppelt so lang, womit wir wieder beim Thema "Länge" währen  


Claudy schrieb:


> Noch schöner ist;    ab morgen habe ich Urlaub bis zum 7. Januar.


willst Du mir damit sagen, ich soll mein Teamplatz an der Sonne freiwillig räumen 

Wünsche Gute Nacht aus der Prinzenrolle ...


----------



## Kedi (21. Dezember 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Zuerst sind wir Papabär in Erwartung seiner Eisprinzession hinterhergehechelt, ...



Danach hast du ja ordentlich gedampft  . Was für eine Wolke!




karsten13 schrieb:


> ... dann hat die ihm gezeigt, wo der Hammer hängt  und Killer und ich durften wieder hinterherhecheln. Mir ist dann irgendwann der Kragen geplatzt , dann war Ruhe ...
> 
> Gruss,
> Karsten.




Dass du am Ende gekocht hast  , war keine Absicht. Ich wollte mich nur wieder aufwärmen 





 . 

Salü, kedi


----------



## Kedi (21. Dezember 2007)

Claudy schrieb:


> ......das kling ja nach einer sehr gemütlichen Ausfahrt  ...
> 
> Schlaft schön und viele Grüße von einer sehr entspannten Anke



Sie wurde gemütlich, als mir wieder warm wurde  . 

Salü, kedi


----------



## Kedi (21. Dezember 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> BOAR, das habe ich jetzt nicht gelesen
> 
> @Kedi du weisst was jetzt getan werden muss ...



Die Prinzenrolle haben wir gestern erledigt    .

Salü, kedi


----------



## Google (21. Dezember 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Google*, ne kurzfristig kann ich nett, habe "Dienst" zw den Jahren.


Vielleicht Samstag in ner Woche ? So langsam krieg ich Lust Geld auszugeben  Wenns bei Dir geht und Du Lust hast würd ich meine Angetraute fragen, ob wir mal kurz dahin fahren können.

Grüße

Google


----------



## KillerN (21. Dezember 2007)

Apropo, ich war erstaunt als ich den Tacho ausgewertet habe. 
Pulsdurchschnitt von 144 Schlägen pro Min. ist irgendwie viel langsamer als erwartet. Die kälte scheint mich in eine art Gefrierzustand verstetzt zu  haben (-4Grad), denn das Tempo war teilweise enorm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (21. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

ich hatte heute meine letzte Tour für dieses Jahr zum Frankenstein und mit einer Durchschnittstemperatur von -5 Grad war es auch die Kälteste. Dank eine Urlaubstages  konnte ich tagsüber fahren.

Alles war alles eingefrohren und eingenebelt wie im Zauberwald, plötzlich strahle die Sonne durch den Nebel und von der Burg aus konnte man auf den Nebel blicken. Blauer Himmel satt  Die Temperaturen waren oben sogar angenehm. 

Das war schon super. Leider hatte ich nur meine Handycam ...


----------



## Erdi01 (21. Dezember 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> Sie wurde gemütlich, als mir wieder warm wurde  .
> Salü, kedi


wann soll das gewesen sein ... zu Hause beim Trainer  

Ich kann mich nur daran erinnern, dass mir *eine* ganz genüss(müt)lich in die Seite knallen wollte  Warum eigentlich, wir sind hier doch alles ganze liebe Kuschelbären  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Hach ist der nicht süß, den schenk ich all meinen Eisbärenlady  hier zu Weihnachten  

Da fällt mir ein: *@Marathon*, Du wolltest wissen wo es die ganzen Bärchen, ähm Smilies gibt. Geht mal auf Beitrag zitieren, dann wird die URL sichtbar  





Google schrieb:


> Vielleicht Samstag in ner Woche ? So langsam krieg ich Lust Geld auszugeben  Wenns bei Dir geht und Du Lust hast würd ich meine Angetraute fragen, ob wir mal kurz dahin fahren können.


das geht  Dann hohl Dir mal die Genehmigung von der Regierung. Je schneller ich zu warmen Handschuhen komme um so besser  

Gibt's noch weitere Interessenten(innen) für einen Stadler Besuch in Mannheim 



*@Andreas,* NEID, schweinekalt und ich war nicht dabei, mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein


----------



## Google (21. Dezember 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> das geht  Dann hohl Dir mal die Genehmigung von der Regierung. Je schneller ich zu warmen Handschuhen komme um so besser
> 
> Gibt's noch weitere Interessenten(innen) für einen Stadler Besuch in Mannheim


Genehmigung ist schon eingeholt  Die Cheffin bittet aber darum schon vormittags zu fahren  

Details klären wir nach den Feiertagen? Vielleicht melden sich ja noch ein paar Interessenten. Da bin ich ja mal gespannt, ob die wirklich alles für Radlerherz im Angebot haben  

Grüße

Google


----------



## _jazzman_ (21. Dezember 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Vielleicht melden sich ja noch ein paar Interessenten.




Interesse schon, aber kein Geld mehr in der Kasse... 

Heute war nämlich die Post da und hat mir ein Paketchen gebracht... Und ho ho hoo welch eine Überraschung... Es war mein neuer Rahmen drin...  

Grüße vom
_jazzman_


----------



## Kedi (21. Dezember 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> wann soll das gewesen sein ... zu Hause beim Trainer



Erdi01, als das Tempo schärfer wurde ...  ... wurde mir auch wieder warm ... 




Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ich kann mich nur daran erinnern, dass mir *eine* ganz genüss(müt)lich in die Seite knallen wollte



Oh ja, das war sauknapp ; bin halt kein Guide. Aber es war gestern cool. Beim nächsten NightRide komme ich zum Treffpunkt Kreishaus, wo ich dann hinterherhecheln werde  .

Salü, kedi


----------



## Erdi01 (22. Dezember 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Genehmigung ist schon eingeholt  Die Cheffin bittet aber darum schon vormittags zu fahren


Hatte auch vor Vormittags zu fahren, bequatschen wir die Tage noch ...


----------



## Erdi01 (22. Dezember 2007)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Interesse schon, aber kein Geld mehr in der Kasse...


Kenne ich, meine Kasse ich auch gerade mal wieder geleert worden  

Und sind bei Dir zusammengeschweiste Eisenbahnschienen angekommen


----------



## Erdi01 (22. Dezember 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> Erdi01, als das T*h*em*a* schärfer wurde ...  ... wurde mir auch wieder warm ...


Edith  


> bin halt kein Guide.


bring ich Dir auch noch bei  


> Aber es war gestern cool.


JA ... neben der Eisprinzessin noch drei Grad kälter  


> Beim nächsten NightRide komme ich zum Treffpunkt Kreishaus,


 


> wo ich dann hinterherhecheln werde  .


selten so  ...


----------



## _jazzman_ (22. Dezember 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Und sind bei Dir zusammengeschweiste Eisenbahnschienen angekommen



Jep...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Weihnachtliche Grüße vom
_jazzman_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (22. Dezember 2007)

*@Jazz*,   irgendwann tauch ich bei so ner Freireiter Ffm Runde auf, nicht zum Treppenrattern sondern nur zum guggen  

*@Prinzen, Prinzessinnen, Eisbären* ... alle im Weihnachtsstreß ... isch nett, isch gammel gerade vor mich hin   ... isch werd später die Spikes antesten ...

Was ist mit MORGEN kommen noch weitere Eisbären mit  Ich schlag dort mit dem Mounty auf  

*K13*  Eisbärentreffpunkt Flöserbrücke  Wann  Spikes   Ffm Bibliothek find isch nett  

Fragen über Fragen  Ach ich gammel erstmal weiter ...


----------



## rocky_mountain (22. Dezember 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Jazz*,   irgendwann tauch ich bei so ner Freireiter Ffm Runde auf, nicht zum Treppenrattern sondern nur zum guggen



Servus Erdi,

würden uns freuen dich mal in unserer Runde zu bergrüßen, auch wenns nur zum guggen ist ! 

// Rocky


----------



## Erdi01 (22. Dezember 2007)

*@Rocky M.*, das wirst Du erleben, wenn auch nur zum guggen  Obwohl mein *Rush* kann auch Treppenrattern, hängt halt mal wieder am Fahrer  Bei den Woffm'lern war ich auch vor langer Zeit mal. Weis gar nicht ob bei Euch da auch welche mitmischen oder umgekehrt  

*@all*, So komplettes Wintersetup auf'm Hardtail. Spikes-LRS, Wilma, etc. Gewicht 12,05 plus Winterspeck des Fahrer's  . Sommersetup zum Vergleich 10,35 ich :kotz: gleich 

Nur noch -2,5 Grad, ist ja fast Sommer ... ich muß mal los ...


----------



## Erdi01 (22. Dezember 2007)

... und bin wieder zu Hause. 
Also der Rollwiderstand von Spikes ist ja zum :kotz: vorallem auf Aspahlt. Auf Waldweg geht's finde ich. Und Schaltung vorn ging wieder nicht  

Und ich geb's ja zu. Ich habe mir das Stück Prinzessinnenrunde vom Donnertag im Hellen angeschaut. Hatte das im dunklem nicht wirklich geschnallt, jetzt schon  

Und wo kam den eigentlich Selbige her


----------



## Marathon2004 (22. Dezember 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Zuerst sind wir Papabär in Erwartung seiner Eisprinzession hinterhergehechelt, dann hat die ihm gezeigt, wo der Hammer hängt  und Killer und ich durften wieder hinterherhecheln. Mir ist dann irgendwann der Kragen geplatzt , dann war Ruhe ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Erdi01 schrieb:


> öhm ... jetzt weis ich auch wo der 23,8er Schnitt herkommt. Seih froh, dass mir die vordere Schaltung eingefrohren war  und ich mich die ganze Zeit nur auf dem mittleren Kettenblatt bewegen konnte
> 
> OK, nächste Woche dann halb so schnell, dafür wieder doppelt so lang, womit wir wieder beim Thema "Länge" währen
> 
> ...



War es etwa eine himmlische Fügung, das mein Akku leer war und ich von dem Höllenritt verschont wurde.


----------



## Marathon2004 (22. Dezember 2007)

Andreas schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich hatte heute meine letzte Tour für dieses Jahr zum Frankenstein und mit einer Durchschnittstemperatur von -5 Grad war es auch die Kälteste. Dank eine Urlaubstages  konnte ich tagsüber fahren.
> 
> ...



Schade,.. ich hatte auch Urlaub. Und tagsüber könnte ich mir den Weg vielleicht sogar merken  (bis Griesheim ist kein Problem, aber danach bekomme ich den Weg nicht mehr zusammen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedRum05 (22. Dezember 2007)

Falls Jemandem heute Abend langweilig ist, kurz melden. Für ne Runde bis max. 2 Stunden wäre ich wahrscheinlich zu haben... 
Werd jetzt erst mal schaun, ob Akku geladen ist und alles bereit wäre für nen kurzen Winterschock.


----------



## Kedi (22. Dezember 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ... Und wo kam den eigentlich Selbige her



Von einer anderen Variante der Donnerstag-Runde  . 

Ich bin die ganze Zeit bei -5°C gefahren  . Ich will endlich meine Winterschuhe  . 

Salü, kedi


----------



## KillerN (23. Dezember 2007)

Da ich jetzt erst ins Bett hüpfe, werde ich am heutigen Sonntag nirgendwo mehr hinfahren. 

gn8


----------



## Erdi01 (23. Dezember 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> Da ich jetzt erst ins Bett hüpfe,


und ich auch eben erst rausgehüpft bin. Ist das Erbenis das Selbe = NIX Ronneburg, sondern später wieder Spikes quälen oder die quälen mich  

Meine Weihnachtstour findet dann *morgen* statt ...


----------



## Google (23. Dezember 2007)

Grüße allerseits

@[email protected] Schöne Trailtour, mir wars immer warm  Immerhin zu Fünft sind wir durch Dein Revier gefahren! Gerne bin ich bei der Wiederholung dabei wenn es sich einrichten lässt und gerne können wir zusätzlich die Steinbrüche unter die Stollen nehmen. Gerne auch noch ein bisserl mehr in diesem Umfeld, ich kenne mich bei  uns daheim nämlich bestens aus  

Morsche fahre ich das:

*Hahnenkammwinterrunde​*
Mitfahrer sind gerne willkommen  Bei der Kälte umso mehr!

Grüße

Google


----------



## RedRum05 (23. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab mir noch nen kurzfristiges Weihnachtsgeschenk gemacht 
Bei dem Preis und überhaupt... ich konnte nicht wiederstehen!

Spiuk Rennradschuhe mit Carbonsohle, 2008er Ultegrapedale..


----------



## Erdi01 (23. Dezember 2007)

*Alle Jahre wieder ... Klick Mich*


----------



## puls190 (23. Dezember 2007)

Ja das wünsche ich euch auch allen

Schöne Weihnacht und eine gesundes neues Jahr


Erdi das hast du toll geschrieben und ich habe mir darauf fest vogenommen im neuen Jahr wieder ein paar Runden mit euch zu drehen.

ciao euer Puls190


----------



## karsten13 (23. Dezember 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:
			
		

> Radfahren (GA Tour / Messeler Hügelland - Dreieich (MTB))



hey, das MTB lebt noch - oder wieder 



puls190 schrieb:


> Schöne Weihnacht und eine gesundes neues Jahr



das wünsche ich auch allen Eisbären  



puls190 schrieb:


> Erdi das hast du toll geschrieben und ich habe mir darauf fest vogenommen im neuen Jahr wieder ein paar Runden mit euch zu drehen.



wird ja wohl auch Zeit  . Soweit ich mich erinnere, hab ich Dich nur bei meiner allerersten Eisbärentour gesehen ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Erdi01 (23. Dezember 2007)

puls190 schrieb:


> Erdi das hast du toll geschrieben und ich habe mir darauf fest vogenommen im neuen Jahr wieder ein paar Runden mit euch zu drehen.


Na dafür hatt sich mein Getippe ja schon gelohnt. Enttäusche mich nicht 

*@Red*, wen dem so ist wie K13 schreibt. Gibt es bald keine Ausreden mehr NICHT bei den N8Rides zu erscheihnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (23. Dezember 2007)

Moin,

hier noch ein paar Bilder vom Samstag. Inversionswetterlage, oben wärmer als unten - und vor allem Sonne  .












Bin über Weihnachten nicht in Hessen, bis demnächst,

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Kedi (24. Dezember 2007)

karsten13 ist außerhalb von Hessen, Erdi01 hat seine Geschichte 2007 schon geschrieben, KillerN schläft noch mit seinem eingefrohrenen Schokoriegel  ...

Werde dann mal bei angesagten warmen -3°C 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bis +3°C mich in den Wald begeben.

 *Fröhliche Weihnachten!*





 Salü, kedi


----------



## Google (24. Dezember 2007)

Kedi, wann fährst Du denn los? Vielleicht können wir in diesem Jahr nochmal gemeinsam den Hahnenkamm besuchen. Es sind nur Forstwege  Ich würde mich freuen wenn ich heute nicht alleine frieren muß.

Grüße

Google

*Edit: *Schade kedi, da habe ich Dich online wohl nicht mehr erwischt. Ich mach jetzt auch schon mal los und fahre erst wieder am 26.ten oder 27.ten.

@[email protected] Gibts bei Dir einen bevorzugten Tag ?

@[email protected] Schöne Weihnachtsgrüße hast Du da geschrieben  
*
 Ich wünsch Euch auch allen besinnliche Weihnachtsfeiertage mit Eurer Familie und Freunden ​*


----------



## Erdi01 (24. Dezember 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> Erdi01 hat seine Geschichte 2007 schon geschrieben,


noch nicht gaaaaaanz fertig, das Jahr ... so leicht mache ich es *Dir* nicht, an mich ranzukommen. Gilt auch für *@Claudy*  Wenigstens noch bis Jahresende vorn bleiben  

Ich bin jetzt auch gleich zu und mit Loti Tour's unterwegs ...

*Donnerstag N8Ride*, mit Todesengelchen oder doch lieber Prinzesschen   

*Sylvester*, nochmal Loti Tour's  

Passt auf Euch auf, Papabär will Euch alle noch ein bisschen behalten


----------



## _jazzman_ (24. Dezember 2007)

@Google kann ich so noch nicht sagen. Kommt auf die Uhrzeit an, wann Du fahren willst. Ich muss ja zwischen den Jahren arbeiten. Sag einfach Bescheid, wann Du vor hast zu fahren, ich schau ob ich es einrichten kann.



Viele Grüße und ein Frohes Fest an alle Eisbärinnen und Eisbären wünscht Euch _jazzman_


----------



## KillerN (24. Dezember 2007)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Viele Grüße und ein Frohes Fest an alle Eisbärinnen und Eisbären




Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen


----------



## RedRum05 (24. Dezember 2007)

Auch von mir ein paar besinnliche und ruhige Tage und frohe Weihnachten 


Zum MTB... ist leider nicht mein Fully  
Das wird dieses Jahr auch nichts mehr. Ich warte noch auf ein paar Teile, die einfach nicht bei kommen wollen. Nach den Feiertagen werde ich aber langsam mit dem Aufbau beginnen!


----------



## Andreas (24. Dezember 2007)

Marathon2004 schrieb:


> Schade,.. ich hatte auch Urlaub. Und tagsüber könnte ich mir den Weg vielleicht sogar merken  (bis Griesheim ist kein Problem, aber danach bekomme ich den Weg nicht mehr zusammen).



Oh wenn ich das gewusst hätte... Wie sieht es am 2.1. aus. Hast Du zufällig auch noch Urlaub?


----------



## Andreas (24. Dezember 2007)

Ich wünsche auch allen Eisbären, -innen und denen die es werden wollen 

 schöne Weihnachten
und einen guten Rutsch!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cloudy22 (24. Dezember 2007)

ich wünsche allen eisbären und heimlichen mitlesern

*EIN GANZ TOLLES WEIHNACHTSFEST UND EINEN SUPER START IN DAS NEUE JAHR!!!*

viele grüsse,
cloudy


----------



## Marathon2004 (24. Dezember 2007)

Nachdem ich nun auch an all die schönen Smileys komme, werden die doch gewinnbringend eingebracht.  

Ich wünsche allen hier 


Frohe Weihnachten.


----------



## Miss Marple (24. Dezember 2007)

hohoho auch von uns frohe weihnachten und alles gute fürs neue jahr.

aktuell isses hier zum biken echt zu kalt und wir sehn uns schon mal nach alternativ-sportarten um 

martina und wolfgang


----------



## Google (24. Dezember 2007)

Ihr seid mir schon Zwei


----------



## KillerN (24. Dezember 2007)

Das sieht sehr sehr cool aus !


----------



## Kedi (25. Dezember 2007)

Erdi01, da hat jemand dein "Gesicht" geklaut  oder du ihm  ?

http://forum.tour-magazin.de/showthread.php?t=105662&highlight=Chriz

Salü, kedi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (25. Dezember 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> Erdi01, da hat jemand dein "Gesicht" geklaut  oder du ihm  ?








 hmmm ...  so *dunkle Gestallten*





  können halt überall unverhofft auftauchen, deswegen soll mein Prinzesschen 

 ja auch nicht immer allein durch die Dunkelheit rasen 

 ...  



*@Bad Offenbach*, wie GEIL ist das denn  

Das geht bestimmt auch im Wasser, ich will Wasserbalett 

 im MonteMare sehen  Wäre ich da jetzt unten, würde ich mit meinen Spikes da Pirouetten drauf drehen. Aber da ich hier bin und nicht da, mache ich mich jetzt wieder ausgehfertig zum Weihnachtsessen  

Viel Spaß noch, beim "Am Rad drehen" ...


----------



## Erdi01 (25. Dezember 2007)

Weihnachten ist ja schön und gut, aber irgenwann wird's langweilig ... deswegen habe ich gerade beschlossen: Ich MUSS morgen auf's Rad  

*@Blacky,* "_brrr ... ist das kalt ..._" warum ist mir so, also ob Du im Lande wärst  

*@Prinzesschen*, warum ist mir so, als ob Du morgen auch wieder durch die Wälder rast  

*@Google*, warum ist mir so, als ob Du morgen auch fahren willst  

Lasst uns morgen gemeinsam eine spontane RodgauRundWegRunde drehen, da kann Jeder wie's im passt ein und aussteigen  

Start irgendwann um die Mittagszeit, Treffpunkt(e) finden wir auch. Ich bin in allem flexiebel. Muß nur bis zur Dunkelheit wieder zu Hause sein, dann holt mich Weihnachten wieder ein  

Kommt Ihr mit, kommt Irgendwer mit


----------



## Google (25. Dezember 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Google*, warum ist mir so, als ob Du morgen auch fahren willst


Ohh Jaaa...Da hab ich wirklich verdammt viel Lust darauf. Nach dem Raclette gesternabend und dem Hasen heutemittag............

Aber leider geht die Fresserei morgen auf unserer jährlich stattfindenden Familienfeier am 2.ten Weihnachtsfeiertag schon wieder weiter.

Würde zuuuu gern mitfahren. kann aber leider nicht  

Wir sehen uns aber allerspätestens beim Stadler noch dieses Jahr und da freu ich mich  schon dooodaaal drauf  

Tipp für den Rest: Fahrt beim Erdi01 mit, bewegt Eure faulen Glieder, tut echt gut   


Grüße

Google


----------



## Kedi (25. Dezember 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Weihnachten ist ja schön und gut, aber irgenwann wird's langweilig ... deswegen habe ich gerade beschlossen: Ich MUSS morgen auf's Rad  ....
> Kommt Ihr mit, kommt Irgendwer mit



Leider kann ich nicht  ; habe mich für morgen mit meiner Schwester verabredet. Ist wohl klar, dass ich mit dem MTB hinfahre und auf dem Rückweg noch eine Schleife einbaue  .

Weihnachtliches Salü, kedi


----------



## BlackTrek (26. Dezember 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @Blacky, "brrr ... ist das kalt ..." warum ist mir so, also ob Du im Lande wärst


Ja, physisch schon. Ein Teil von mir scheint aber noch irgendwo auf dem Weg zu sein. Jedenfalls fühl ich mich so.



Google schrieb:


> Aber leider geht die Fresserei morgen auf unserer jährlich stattfindenden Familienfeier am 2.ten Weihnachtsfeiertag schon wieder weiter.


Dito. Leider. Ich wär gerne mitgekommen.

Von Euch hat doch bestimmt der ein oder andere zwischen den Feiertagen frei? Vllt findet sich ja morgen oder übermorgen eine Möglichkeit?

@MissMarple+Lupo:    
Aber wo seid Ihr denn überhaupt?

Kia Ora!


----------



## Google (26. Dezember 2007)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Von Euch hat doch bestimmt der ein oder andere zwischen den Feiertagen frei? Vllt findet sich ja morgen oder übermorgen eine Möglichkeit?


 Ja, morgen wäre nicht schlecht  Entweder gaanz locker im Barbarossagebiet oder gaanz locker in Deinem Revier? Würde mich freuen wenn wir mal wieder gemeinsam eine Runde drehen könnten  Wenns der Vorderspessart wird, vielleicht auch ein Käffchen im Buchberg wenn er auf hat? Die Trails sind auch fahrbar. 

Grüße

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (26. Dezember 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Würde zuuuu gern mitfahren. kann aber leider nicht





Kedi schrieb:


> Leider kann ich nicht





BlackTrek schrieb:


> Dito. Leider. Ich wär gerne mitgekommen.



Ganz Prinzenland kann heute nicht  

Morgen und Übermorgen darf der Prinz _regieren_  , und weil er dadurch tagsüber keine Zeit hatt, biete er für die armen arbeitenden Bauern morgen abend einen Nachtausfahrt an  

Vllt will und kann ein armer Bauer ja mit oder der Hanauer Stadthalter oder die Reiseministerin oder vllt findet des Prinzen Prinzessin morgen an seine Seite  

Je nachdem wer mitkommt, könnte man dann die Strecke wählen ...


----------



## Google (26. Dezember 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Morgen und Übermorgen darf der Prinz _regieren_  , und weil er dadurch tagsüber keine Zeit hatt, biete er für die armen arbeitenden Bauern morgen abend einen Nachtausfahrt an


Da könnte ich auch, habe gerade mal vorgefühlt..................

........................weitere, kurze Absprache mit der Regierung: Ich fahre morgen  bei der nächtlichen Prinzenfahrt mit und übermorgen so gegen 10:00/11:00 Uhr eine 2-2,5 Stundenausfahrt ins Gelände oder auch mit Blacktrek (oder anderen Interessierten) wenn es bei ihr gerade passt 

Grüße

Google _der gleich zum Fressen fährt_


----------



## karsten13 (26. Dezember 2007)

Moin,

ganz spontan und unerwartet: Es schneit und mein Crosser will raus  .
Wenn Papabär noch nicht unterwegs ist könnte man zusammen fahren, wegen Spikes vielleicht nicht so schnell wie mit Prinzessin  ...

Ziehe mich jetzt an und schaue dann hier nochmal rein ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Erdi01 (26. Dezember 2007)

*@Google*  

Es schneit  es ist schon weis  ich dreh gleich am Rad, ich muß ... da raus  ... wer mich sucht, ich bin jetzt raus ... bis später 



karsten13 schrieb:


> wegen Spikes vielleicht nicht so schnell wie mit Prinzessin  ...


*EDIT !!!! ich bin noch hier, wann bist Du hier ???? Ich warte nochmal !!!! Ich dann auch mit Spikes unterwegs !!!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (26. Dezember 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *EDIT !!!! ich bin noch hier, wann bist Du hier ???? Ich warte nochmal !!!!*



wenn ich mich beeile, um 13:00 / 13:05 am Kreishaus. Wenn Du früher rauswillst, schlag nen Treffpunkt auf halber Strecke vor ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Erdi01 (26. Dezember 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> wenn ich mich beeile, um 13:00 / 13:05 am Kreishaus.


Ist OK und das Einfachste, ich komme um 13 Uhr da wieder vorbei. Bis denn ...


----------



## Andreas (26. Dezember 2007)

@Bad Offenbach: starker Auftritt und tolle Bilder.  


Diese Karte kann ich Euch natürlich nicht vorenthalten:


----------



## karsten13 (26. Dezember 2007)

Moin,

was war das heute ein Mist mit diesen Spikes  . Hab mehrfach kontrolliert, ob die Bremse schleift. Das Tempo war mir noch zu hoch, obwohl wir meist nur mit ca. 22 km/h unterwegs waren  . Und Erdi's MTB - auch mit Spikes - war leichter als mein Crosser  .

Wir sind den Rodgau Rundweg gefahren und Erdi ist noch mit bis zur Stadthalle OF. Bin dann erstmal zum Waldcafe Kuchen kaufen  und habe spontan beschlossen, die noch fehlenden 10 km bis zum Jahres-km-Ziel noch dranzuhängen. 

Die kleine Runde durch den Stadtwald, Oberschweinsteige, Stadion, Niederrad, Mainufer hat sich gelohnt - denn hier gab es richtig Schnee  .






Deshalb Vorschlag für morgen abend: Flughafen  .

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Kedi (26. Dezember 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> ... Die kleine Runde durch den Stadtwald, Oberschweinsteige, Stadion, Niederrad, Mainufer hat sich gelohnt - denn hier gab es richtig Schnee  ...
> 
> Gruss,
> Karsten.



Na toll, Schnee habe ich heute auch erlebt, aber ohne Spikes  . Ich könnte :kotz: . WP-Punkte hin oder Trainingskilometer her ... ich bleib daheim. 

Verschneites Salü, kedi


----------



## Erdi01 (26. Dezember 2007)

Weis gar nicht was die Eisprinzessin will, Ist doch herrliches Eisbärenwetter 

Ich hoffe, Du hast Dich nicht unfreiwillig abgelegt   Ich habe das schon am Heiligeabend hinter mich gebracht. Auf dem Weg zu Loti Tour's mim Rush auch OHNE Spikes bin ich bis auf unsere Brücke gekommmen und dann - wutsch - lag ich auf der Seite, spiegelglatt. Ich dachte so was wäre abgestreut  Das spühre ich jetzt wieder die nächsten zwei Wochen.

Frage an Fachfrau, wen kann ich da jetzt verklagen    

Also ich bin morgen abend wieder mit Spikes am Start ... egal wo's hingeht  

*@K13*, das geht doch nicht mit rechten Dingen zu, das ist doch Industrieschnee - oder  

*@Andreas*


----------



## Claudy (26. Dezember 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> was war das heute ein Mist mit diesen Spikes  . Hab mehrfach kontrolliert, ob die Bremse schleift. Das Tempo war mir noch zu hoch, obwohl wir meist nur mit ca. 22 km/h unterwegs waren  .



....vielleicht ist der Karsten doch ne Schlappwurst oder hast über Weihnachten zu viel gegessen (nicht das Rad sondern der Fahrer ist zu schwer). Habe übrigens Wildschweinzähne zu Weihnachten bekommen. 

Am Freitag habe ich Zeit für eine kleine Runde.....wer mag mit!? 

Viele Grüße aus dem verschneiten und saukalten Nordhessen.

Anke


----------



## karsten13 (26. Dezember 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@K13*, das geht doch nicht mit rechten Dingen zu, das ist doch Industrieschnee - oder



mir wurscht was das ist, esse das Zeug ja net  .
Das Bild ist auf der Brücke zum Stadion entstanden, da hatte ich echte Traktionsprobleme, die Spikes waren da zwecklos ...
Wenn Du morgen ne Crosser-geeignete Tour anbietest und Google net hetzt  wäre ich mit Spikes dabei ...



Claudy schrieb:


> Habe übrigens Wildschweinzähne zu Weihnachten bekommen.



neues Gebiss?


----------



## Claudy (26. Dezember 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> neues Gebiss?




Blödmann! Das ist eine Trophäe und die hängt man (frau) sich an die Wand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kedi (26. Dezember 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, Du hast Dich nicht unfreiwillig abgelegt   Ich habe das schon am Heiligeabend hinter mich gebracht. ...



Ne, das nicht, aber ist gar nicht so lang her, dass ich auf die Fresse gefallen bin  . Ich war mit meinem Babbsack radeln, und weil ich mich immer wieder nach ihm umdrehen musste, ob er noch dran ist, habe ich mich auf die Fresse gelegt  . Die Kante im Oberschenkel fühle ich auch noch nach 4 Wochen. 

Nun ja, nach dem Sturz musste ich vor lauter Adrenalin-Kick mit 34 km/h die Schneisen hoch- und runterbrettern, bis ich mich beruhigt hatte  .

Salü, kedi


----------



## Erdi01 (26. Dezember 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> neues Gebiss?





Claudy schrieb:


> Das ist eine Trophäe und die hängt man (frau) sich an die Wand.



Achso, ich dachte damit kann sich Frau in den Allerwertesten beißen


----------



## Erdi01 (26. Dezember 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Wenn Du morgen ne Crosser-geeignete Tour anbietest und Google net hetzt  wäre ich mit Spikes dabei ...


Den Hanauer Stadthalter bremsen wir schon ein, also bis morsche ...

*@Kedi*, armer Babbsack. Möchte nicht wissen was er sich anhören - oder fühlen - mußte, zwei Wochen Liebesverbot


----------



## Kedi (26. Dezember 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Kedi*, armer Babbsack. Möchte nicht wissen was er sich anhören - oder fühlen - mußte, zwei Wochen Liebesverbot








Das ist wieder mal unterhalb der Gürtellinie ... ich glaube, ich muss mich wieder verpissen.

Salü, kedi


----------



## Erdi01 (26. Dezember 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> Das ist wieder mal unterhalb der Gürtellinie ...


JA, meistens ist es da ...

Aber Du hast recht, wir Eisbären haben uns alle *LIEB*, hier wird nichts *VERBOTEN* und schon gar nicht  

Gute Nacht Prinzessin, Gute Nacht Hofstaat, Gute Nacht Deutschland


----------



## karsten13 (26. Dezember 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> armer Babbsack. Möchte nicht wissen was er sich anhören - oder fühlen - mußte, zwei Wochen Liebesverbot





Erdi01 schrieb:


> JA, meistens ist es da ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kedi (26. Dezember 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


>



Ich bald auch nicht mehr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.






, kedi


----------



## Erdi01 (26. Dezember 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> .



Ja ja, die ganzen virtuellen Traum- und Alptraumpaare hier  

*K13* sagt nix mehr, *Kedi* geht schlafen und *ich* schließ das Theater wieder zu, dann kehrt hier wieder etwas Ruhe ein ... bis morgen  

(blödes Laptop vor der Nase, das leg ich jetzt auch weg, ich krieg vom Film nur die Hälfte mit)


----------



## Kedi (26. Dezember 2007)

Und für welche, die immer noch nicht schlafen können http://forum.tour-magazin.de/showthread.php?t=74635.

Ist ein wenig alt, aber einfach geil  ! 

Schläfriges Salü, kedi


----------



## Google (26. Dezember 2007)

Hier mal wieder ne langweilige Frage: Wo gehtsen morgen eigentlich hin? Wäre ganz günstig zu wisssen  

Und was wollt Ihr eigentlich immer mit Euren Spikes  Die hab ich 5 Winter lang noch nicht gebraucht und werde sie auch morgen, bzw. diesen Winter nicht brauchen  Tssssss 

Grüße

Google


----------



## karsten13 (26. Dezember 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Hier mal wieder ne langweilige Frage: Wo gehtsen morgen eigentlich hin? Wäre ganz günstig zu wisssen



hatte mal Flughafen (wegen Schnee  ) vorgeschlagen, aber Chef hat net drauf reagiert ...



Google schrieb:


> Und was wollt Ihr eigentlich immer mit Euren Spikes  Die hab ich 5 Winter lang noch nicht gebraucht und werde sie auch morgen, bzw. diesen Winter nicht brauchen  Tssssss



Du kannst halt fahren  , oder verkraftest die Abflüge besser   

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Google (27. Dezember 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Du kannst halt fahren  , oder verkraftest die Abflüge besser


 He, he,  Na ja, ich bin immerhin noch normal gefahren, da ham andere schon auffem Oberrohr gesessen und mit beiden Füßen gelenkt  

Hoffentlich fall ich jetzt morgen nicht auf die Fresse


----------



## Erdi01 (27. Dezember 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> hatte mal Flughafen (wegen Schnee  ) vorgeschlagen, aber Chef hat net drauf reagiert ...


Wo ist Cheffe, kenn hier kein Cheffe ... aber Schnee äh Flughafen gefällt mir ... Vorschlag angenommen  


Google schrieb:


> Hoffentlich fall ich jetzt morgen nicht auf die Fresse


und wenn, willkommen im Club 


Kedi schrieb:


> Und für welche, die immer noch nicht schlafen können http://forum.tour-magazin.de/showthread.php?t=74635.


also für mich, Danke sehr liebenswürdig ... jetzt habe ich das auch noch tatsächlich gelesen  Und K13 begegnet einem auch überall


----------



## BlackTrek (27. Dezember 2007)

Google schrieb:


> ... übermorgen so gegen 10:00/11:00 Uhr eine 2-2,5 Stundenausfahrt ins Gelände oder auch mit Blacktrek (oder anderen Interessierten) wenn es bei ihr gerade passt


I hear you!

Habe für die werte Gemeinschaft folgenden Vorschlag für morgen 11:00 ins LMB eingestellt.

Da ich aus bekannten Gründen im Moment die Dinge eher etwas piano angehe, wird das eine sehr gemütliche und nicht zu lange Tour. 

Kia Ora!


----------



## Google (27. Dezember 2007)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Habe für die werte Gemeinschaft folgenden Vorschlag für morgen 11:00 ins LMB eingestellt.
> 
> ......eher etwas piano......


Passt!  Um 14:00 Uhr möcht ich aber wieder daheim sein...also so circa 4 Stunden vor Erdis Feierabend  

@[email protected] Mit welcher Fahrtzeit muß man eigentlich bei der Flughafenrunde ab/an Dietzenbach rechnen ? Vielleicht muß ich mit dem Auto anreisen.

Andere Sache: Gut das ich mich an den Thread von Wissefux mit der "Schlauchfressenden Sattltasche" erinnert habe. Habe gestern mal wieder geschaut und siehe da: durchgescheuert Jetzt wickle ich zukünftig alten Schlauch um den Neuen.

Grüße

Google


----------



## KillerN (27. Dezember 2007)

Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Mit welcher Fahrtzeit muß man eigentlich bei der Flughafenrunde ab/an Dietzenbach rechnen ? Vielleicht muß ich mit dem Auto anreisen.



Kommt auf die extra Runden drauf an  

Vielleicht bin ich auch dabei 
*EDIT* Klappt leider heute mal nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (27. Dezember 2007)

Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Mit welcher Fahrtzeit muß man eigentlich bei der Flughafenrunde ab/an Dietzenbach rechnen ? Vielleicht muß ich mit dem Auto anreisen.


2,5 - 3 Std. 

Ich hoffe, ich komme selber pünklich zu meinem Termin. Falls nicht fahrt halt vorm Kreishaus auf und ab ... meine ich jetzt wirklich ernst ... ich komme aber  

Bei uns hier steppt schon der ganze Tag der Eisbär   Anscheihnend sind alle fahrbaren Untersätze über Weihnachten kaputt gegangen. 

Wärend ich das hier tippe kaue ich gerade mal auf einem Stück Brot zum. Zu mehr lang's heute nicht. Ich geh gleich wieder mittanzen  

CU


----------



## karsten13 (27. Dezember 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, ich komme selber pünklich zu meinem Termin.



fahre nicht mit. Habe das Gefühl, wieder irgendwas auszubrüten  . Und deshalb bleib ich heute bei dem nasskalten Wetter daheim.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Claudy (27. Dezember 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> neues Gebiss?



Auf besonderen Wunsch zeige ich euch heute mein Weihnachtsgeschenk  - neue Zähne für die Claudy   :







Dieser Dinger sind extrem praktisch  und sehr stylisch  



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Achso, ich dachte damit kann sich Frau in den Allerwertesten beißen



....das geht und noch viel mehr


----------



## karsten13 (27. Dezember 2007)

Claudy schrieb:


> Dieser Dinger sind extrem praktisch  und sehr stylisch
> 
> ....das geht und noch viel mehr



also Kedi würde die sich bestimmt mal gerne ausleihen


----------



## Claudy (27. Dezember 2007)

karsten13 schrieb:


> also Kedi würde die sich bestimmt mal gerne ausleihen



Der Kedi  leih ich die sehr gerne aus! Aber was würde sie dann damit machen


----------



## karsten13 (27. Dezember 2007)

Claudy schrieb:


> Aber was würde sie dann damit machen



na Wildschweine jagen, was sonst?


----------



## Google (27. Dezember 2007)

Kann isch ach was davon hawwe? In die Supp geriwwe soll des Bodenzsteischernd sei


----------



## Erdi01 (28. Dezember 2007)

soooo die Märchenstunde soll also weitergehen ... bitte sehr 

Es war einmal vor nicht allzulanger Zeit, als im Prinzenland ein Prinzesschen auftauchte ... just zu der Zeit, als der Prinz mit seinem *Gebrüder Grimm Stadt Halter* durchs Land zog und plötzlich eine Wildsau wie wild davon lief  Der Prinz fragte den *Stadthalter* ... was ist hier los  Der erzählte ihm was vom einem Prinzesschen, mehr wußte er auch nicht  Also fragte der Prinz den *Seher K13* ... was macht ein Prinzesschen in meinem Land  


karsten13 schrieb:


> na Wildschweine jagen, was sonst?


Der Prinz  ... womit  ... darauf der *Seher* erwiederte: mit geliehenen Hauern von einer blonden Elfe  ... Der Prinz beruigt: Ach von meiner  engelsgleichen Elfe, dann kann den Wildschweinen ja nicht viel passieren  

Und die Moral von der Geschicht: Prinzesschen darf Schweine jagen ... Prinzen nicht  

Nur für's Protokoll: die Steilvorlage kam nicht von mir!!! ich habe sie trotzdem gern genommen


----------



## Google (28. Dezember 2007)

Du sollst des Zeusch in die Supp reiwe un net raaache! Du Depperder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (28. Dezember 2007)

Moin,

damit es hinterher nicht wieder Beschwerden gibt  :

*Spontane Flughafen-Tour mit Claudy heute abend.*

18:20 Goetheturm Ffm
ca. 18:55 Heusenstamm Bahnhofskneipe
ca. 19:10 Dietzenbach Kreishaus​
Wer mit will steht dann pünktlich da, sonst fahren wir durch.

Weitere Route: Dreieichenhain, Langener Waldsee, Zeppelinheim, Flughafen, Niederrad, Sachsenhausen.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Erdi01 (28. Dezember 2007)

*@K13*, so ist's recht  Habe es aber erst jetzt gelesen  

*@Google*, morgen 10 Uhr stehe ich vor Deiner Haustür  Da sich hier keiner mehr gemeldet hatt, geht ich von aus, dass sonst keiner mehr Interesse an einem Stadlerbesuch hatt.


----------



## Google (28. Dezember 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Google*, morgen 10 Uhr stehe ich vor Deiner Haustür  Da sich hier keiner mehr gemeldet hatt, geht ich von aus, dass sonst keiner mehr Interesse an einem Stadlerbesuch hatt.


Ja, toll  Ich stehe auch pünktlich vor meiner Haustür  Ich habe noch BlackTrek versucht einzureden, dass sie unbedingt ein paar Sachen vom Stadler braucht...Obs noch fruchtet ?

*Edit: *Kannst gerne noch ein gutes Käffchen bei uns trinken!


Bis morsche jedenfalls

Google


----------



## BlackTrek (28. Dezember 2007)

Ich habe eine traurige Nachricht:

Ein guter Freund hat gestern Abend sein Leben auf dem Bike beendet. Details weiss ich nicht, aber es hiess "Kollision mit einem Laster".

Lupo und Miss Marple haben ihn mal auf einer Tour an der Mosel kennengelernt. Helmut war vor einem guten Jahr dem Bike-Virus verfallen und seitdem fast ausschliesslich auf zwei Rädern unterwegs. Jeden Tag und bei Wind und Wetter.

Wir haben zusammen Musik gemacht. Er war ein grossartiger Schlagzeuger und wunderbarer Mensch. Seine Herzlichkeit und positive Lebenseinstellung werden mir sehr fehlen.


----------



## Google (28. Dezember 2007)

Obwohl ich Helmut nie kennen gelernt habe, bestürzt mich diese Nachricht sehr. Sie erinnert mich daran, mein Leben zu geniessen und das zu schätzen was man hat. Besonders die Familie und seine Freunde.  Es kann so schnell und unerwartet vorbei sein. Ich hoffe er mußte nicht leiden und das es ihm gut geht, da wo er jetzt ist.....so wird sein!


----------



## Erdi01 (28. Dezember 2007)

Bei so Nachrichten bin ich jedesmal sprachlos und muß immer erstmal über ein paar Dinge im Leben nachdenken !!!



BlackTrek schrieb:


> Lupo und Miss Marple haben ihn mal auf einer Tour an der Mosel kennengelernt.



Wo Du das schreibst, weis ich auch um wen es geht. Wir waren sogar mal zu Dritt zu einer Rush-Hour verabredet. Dann hatte es aber bei ihm doch nicht geklappt. So glaube ich mich zu erinnern. Ich bin sogar der Meinung auf userer HP existiert ein Bild von Dir und ihm. Von Lupo geschossen an der Mosel. Schau halt mal nach, wenn Du Dich dazu in der Lage fühlst.

Kopf hoch ...

Gruß
Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kedi (28. Dezember 2007)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Ich habe eine traurige Nachricht:
> 
> Ein guter Freund hat gestern Abend sein Leben auf dem Bike beendet. Details weiss ich nicht, aber es hiess "Kollision mit einem Laster"...
> 
> ...Wir haben zusammen Musik gemacht. Er war ein grossartiger Schlagzeuger und wunderbarer Mensch. Seine Herzlichkeit und positive Lebenseinstellung werden mir sehr fehlen.





Ich bin geschockt! Es tut mir sehr leid! 

Ich hatte heute eine Nachricht gelesen, dass gestern abend in Maintal ein 42-jähriger Radfahrer auf der Autobahnauffahrt von einem LKW angefahren/überfahren wurde ... 

Trauriges Salü, kedi


----------



## _jazzman_ (28. Dezember 2007)

Ich kannte Helmut zwar nicht, aber ich weiß aus eigener Erfahrung wie es ist, einen Menschen plötzlich und unerwartet zu verlieren.

Ich wünsche der Familie von Helmut sehr viel Kraft für die kommende Zeit...


_jazzman_


----------



## Mtb Ede (28. Dezember 2007)

http://www.osthessen-news.de/beitrag_A.php?id=1144344

Hab dazu diese Meldung gefunden, es tut mir leid...


----------



## karsten13 (28. Dezember 2007)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Er war ein grossartiger Schlagzeuger und wunderbarer Mensch. Seine Herzlichkeit und positive Lebenseinstellung werden mir sehr fehlen.



Mein Beleid.



Mtb Ede schrieb:


> http://www.osthessen-news.de/beitrag_A.php?id=1144344



das Foto ist ja schrecklich  . 
Und 42 kein Alter ...


----------



## BlackTrek (28. Dezember 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Von Lupo geschossen an der Mosel.


Hm, wo denn genau? Aber danke, dass Du mich erinnerst!

Ich hab natürlich auch noch was auf er heimischen Platte:




bzw:


----------



## Erdi01 (29. Dezember 2007)

*Hier* an selbiger Stelle wie Dein gepostetes Bild. Ich habe ihn nie kennengelernt, kenne ihn aber in gewissem Maße von Deinen und vorallem Lupos Erzählungen als furchtlosen MTBler, der zu diesem Zeitpunkt zwar keine Fahrtechnik hatte aber all Eure Wege einfach hinterher ist ... und meisten dann auf der Nase lag ... Jetzt lag er einmal zuviel ... am falschen Ort 

*Edit:* Wolfgang und Martina sind zur Zeit im Schwarzwald, weil Du neulich danach gefragt hattest und keine Antwort erhalten hast.


----------



## Google (29. Dezember 2007)

Hallo

ich brauch morgen Bewegung und mach eine Tour wenn es keine Backsteine regnet. Vielleicht hat ja jemand von Euch Lust:

Sonntagsrunde​
Wenns hilft, kann ich bei Bedarf den Startort auf Seligenstädter Fähre ändern und die Tour entsprechend.

Grüße

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (29. Dezember 2007)

*Ein kurzes Stadler Resümee:*

Jede Woche muß ich da nicht hin und ich muß auch nicht unbedingt nach Weihnachten mehr da hin!

Die Auswahl an Radkleidung ist groß. Alles was es im Versand gibt, ist im normal Fall (also nicht nach Weihnachten   ) auch dort zu sehen und anzuprobieren. Die renomierten Marken wie Gore, Löffler etc. sind auch dort relativ teuer. Aber Mann oder Frau fährt eh nur wegen Hausmarke Dynamics da hin. Das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis ist halt unschlagbar und die Quallität steht den renomierten Marken kaum nach. Und - hallo Ladys  - die rießige Schuhauswahl ist mir besonders ins Auge gefallen 

In einer Ecke des Ladens stehen die guten Marken an Rädern, teilweise zu interessanten Preisen, so ein Scale oder Spark gefällt auch mir  Aber die Masse, steht halt für Masse da, ich nenne das immer die "Hollandabteilung", das geht gar nicht, da bekomme ich grundsätzlich die Krise


----------



## Miss Marple (29. Dezember 2007)

Black Trek´s Nachricht über den Tod von Helmut hat uns sehr geschockt.
In demkurzen Zeitraum, den wir mit ihm verbracht haben, hatten wir durch seine offene, fröhliche und kameradschaftliche Art das Gefühl ihn schon ewig zu kennen. Bis spät in die Nacht hat er uns mit seinen Erzählungen unterhalten.
Was auch immer passiert ist, Helmut als überzeugt gläubiger Mensch hat seinen Frieden bei Gott gefunden.
Wir sind traurig und fühlen mit seinen Freunden und Verwandten.

Martina und Wolfgang


----------



## Erdi01 (29. Dezember 2007)

*@Google*, also ne, das ist mir morgen zu früh. Ich will mir mal kein Wecker stellen. Damit fällst Du für mein Alternativprogramm aber auch aus, das heißt Verabschiedung des alten Jahres auf dem *RRW* (=Rodgau Rund Weg) um die Mittagszeit.

Wie schaut es denn bei den *üblichen Verdächtigen* morgen aus. Zeit, Lust und Laune eine Runde mitzudrehen, würde man dann wieder irgendwie passend machen  

Denke wieder mal an: *Killer* *Blacky* *Kedi* *Red* 

Wie schaut's ...

An Sylvester steht bei mir nach wie vor *Loti Tour's* auf dem Programm, da dürfen auch noch mehr außer mir mitkommen  

Danach alljährliches Sylvesterspektakel mit und bei den Nachbarn. 
Neujahr dann Sektfrühstück mit und bei den Nachbarn  

Und für mich vllt noch Begrüßung des neues Jahres wieder auf dem *RRW*. Da schiehl ich wieder zu den *üblichen Verdächtigen*, falls sie in der Lage dazu sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KillerN (30. Dezember 2007)

Bin eben aufgestanden, RodgauRundweg ? 

Wann treffen wir uns ? (bitte nicht so früh, will noch was essen *g*)

Wäre dabei wenn von oben nix runter kommt *hoff*


----------



## Erdi01 (30. Dezember 2007)

Moin,

keine Panik, bin auch erst aus den Federn. 

*12:30 Patershäuser* und dann auf den RRW. OK ... Der Rest hatt wohl kein Bock  

Und wieso regen, soll's regnen  

Ich Frühstück jetzt auch erstmal ...

CU


----------



## KillerN (30. Dezember 2007)

Ok dann bis 12:30 Uhr am Patershäuser

Mein Frühstück fällt aus, ich mach mir gleich mein Chilli warm *g*

Laut Vorhersage soll es nicht regnen, aber sehr freundlich sieht es ja nicht gerade aus. Ach egal, dass halten wir schon aus 

tschöö


----------



## RedRum05 (30. Dezember 2007)

Bin grade erst am Laptop und sitze gleich wieder bei Kaffee und Kuchen. Werd wohl heute keine Punkte zusammen bekommen, dafür aber ne leckere Sachertorte genießen..  

Hat eigentlich noch jemand die kommende Woche Urlaub ?


----------



## Erdi01 (30. Dezember 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich noch jemand die kommende Woche Urlaub ?


 sowas will ich hier nicht lesen, isch nett ...

Was ist jetzt mit dem Mounty, wann geht's weiter  

*Schonmal vorab zur Info:* Ich werde im Januar ein paar meiner Renner-Haus-Runden abfahren.
(Radheimer Alpen-Rimhorn-Höchst / Hohl-Daxberg-Rückersbach)

Mein Renner wird aber um kein Preis der Welt vor die Tür rollen, ich fahr das mim Hardtail. Wer will kann ja mim Renner oder Crosser folgen, oder eben auch mit dem Mounty.

Werde hier informieren wenn es soweit ist und vllt lockt das ja den Ein oder die Andere bei


----------



## Erdi01 (31. Dezember 2007)

Moin, 

Habe mir gerade zum ersten mal die Teamwertungen im WIPOKA genauer angeschaut. Bin ganz überrascht, da stehen ja teilweise ganze "Romane" bei  

*@Claudy*, Flughafen mir Discobeleuchtung  GEIL, jetzt weis ich endlich was da am Donnertsag Abend so geplitzt und gefunkelt hatt. Und der Tinnitus kam von oben  

*@Kedi*, habe da wieder was mit Bodenkontakt gelesen  Wonach hast'en Dich diesmal umgedreht  Also meine Hüfte hatt mittlerweile Einer in schönsten Regenbogenfarben bemalt 

Also dann, rutscht mal schön ... ins Neue Jahr meine ich natürlich


----------



## Kedi (31. Dezember 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Kedi*, habe da wieder was mit Bodenkontakt gelesen  Wonach hast'en Dich diesmal umgedreht  Also meine Hüfte hatt mittlerweile Einer in schönsten Regenbogenfarben bemalt



Lag wieder mal auf der Fresse  wegen Glatteis im Wald  ; habe dabei ein paar Ledierungen umsonst erhalten  .

Adios, kedi


----------



## Claudy (31. Dezember 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> Lag wieder mal auf der Fresse  wegen Glatteis im Wald  ; habe dabei ein paar Ledierungen umsonst erhalten  .
> 
> Adios, kedi



Ich auch.......alles dick und blau


----------



## Kedi (31. Dezember 2007)

Hey Claudy,

schön, dich hier online zu treffen  !

Ich werde jetzt gleich eine kleine Runde drehen - trotz Schmerzen, blauen Flecken  . Mein Babbsack hatte sich bei dem Glatteis nicht herausgetraut  . Trainer, Babbsäcke, Prinzen .... Männer ... tstsssts ... 

Adios, kedi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## troll (31. Dezember 2007)

so ihr radler....

euch allen mal einen schönen jahresausklang... und ein unfallfreies punktereiches glücklichmachendes 2008

salü
t

der heute arbeiten darf.....


----------



## fohns (31. Dezember 2007)

Kedi durfte ich es ja schon persönlich rüberkreischen beim vorbeiwetzen:

allen anderen hier natürlich auch einen guten rutsch ins neue jahr! 
feiert schön, viele grüße vom 

fohns.


----------



## BlackTrek (31. Dezember 2007)

So, das war heute der Saisonabschluss 2007. Nochmal vielen Dank an Adrenalino  für die nette Sylvestertour au die Ronneburg. Ich hoffe, Ihr seid alle noch heile nach Hause gekommen!

Ich wünsch Euch allen ein Gutes Neues Jahr 2008! 

Sonja


----------



## Erdi01 (31. Dezember 2007)

Kedi schrieb:


> Trainer, Babbsäcke, Prinzen .... Männer ... tstsssts ...


Oooobacht  ... jagendes Prinzesschen, wenn Dich der Prinz in die Finger kriegt ... ist das das Beste was Dir passieren kann  

Also das war ne Abschlußtour heute !!! Ich bin schon kaum nach Dreieich gekommen, geschweigeden, dass wir den Taunus überhaupt gesehen hätten ... nur Eisbahnen überall  Und das Beste, ich hatte noch im Feldi Wetter Fred nachgelesen. Alles hatt getönt, man braucht keine Spikes, also lagen die schön im Keller und haben sich einen abgegrinst, während ich mich gerade so auf dem Rad habe halten können  Nun, wir haben dann komplett umgeplant und sind ins Ried gerollt, wo es ging nur Waldwege, da war es erträglich, später dann sowieso  

Tja, meine Sportybaby's  Ihr liegt nur beim "auf die Fresse legen" vor mir, fürn WIPOKA langt's ja nett  
(hihi - die Liebesbekundung hatt's nochmal gebraucht im alten Jahr ) 

Ich habe für heute schon genug vom Rutschen ... aber oje, es geht ja erstnoch richtig los


----------



## Google (31. Dezember 2007)

So, wir machen uns auch so langsam fertig um das alte Jahr zu verabschieden und das neue zu begrüssen.

Ihr Lieben, kommt mir alle gut rein!!!  

Ich freue mich schon aufs neue Jahr, auf die neue Saison.....Mit Euch!!! 

Grüße

Frank


----------



## Marathon2004 (31. Dezember 2007)

So, dann wünsche ich mal allen Eisbären und allen anderen hier einen 

*Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loti (31. Dezember 2007)

[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]*nach unserer heutigen  Rutschtour mit Sturzeinlage, 
wünsche ich  Euch allen einen Guten und unfallfreien Rutsch ins Jahr 2008         *
[/FONT] [FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]*loti *[/FONT]
 [FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]* Wir sehen uns dann bei den ersten Touren! *[/FONT]


----------



## karsten13 (31. Dezember 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Also das war ne Abschlußtour heute !!! Ich bin schon kaum nach Dreieich gekommen, geschweigeden, dass wir den Taunus überhaupt gesehen hätten ... nur Eisbahnen überall  Und das Beste, ich hatte noch im Feldi Wetter Fred nachgelesen. Alles hatt getönt, man braucht keine Spikes, also lagen die schön im Keller und haben sich einen abgegrinst, während ich mich gerade so auf dem Rad habe halten können  Nun, wir haben dann komplett umgeplant und sind ins Ried gerollt, wo es ging nur Waldwege, da war es erträglich, später dann sowieso



hättest nur mich fragen brauchen  , oder Claudy  .
Übrigens habe ich den Taunus  heute gesehen:











Allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!

Karsten.


----------



## Kedi (31. Dezember 2007)

fohns schrieb:


> Kedi durfte ich es ja schon persönlich rüberkreischen beim vorbeiwetzen:
> allen anderen hier natürlich auch einen guten rutsch ins neue jahr!
> feiert schön, viele grüße vom
> 
> fohns.



Ich hoffe, du hast mein Nachgekreische auch gehört  . 




Erdi01 schrieb:


> Tja, meine Sportybaby's  Ihr liegt nur beim "auf die Fresse legen" vor mir, fürn WIPOKA langt's ja nett
> (hihi - die Liebesbekundung hatt's nochmal gebraucht im alten Jahr )



Ich glaube, da musst du nochmal nachzählen  . Es gab da bestimmt mindestens noch einen Moment, wo du dich vor mir  hingelegt hast. Hey, bitte keine schmutzigen Gedanken jetzt! 




Erdi01 schrieb:


> Oooobacht  ... jagendes Prinzesschen, wenn Dich der Prinz in die Finger kriegt ... ist das das Beste was Dir passieren kann



Du kannst davon ausgehen, dass mir das beste schon passiert ist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .

Adios, kedi


----------



## Kedi (31. Dezember 2007)

Wünsche allen Rasern, Gipfelstürmern, sich auf die Fresse legenden, Wildschwein- und Bockjägern  einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!

 , kedi


----------



## RedRum05 (1. Januar 2008)

Wünsche erstmal allen Eisbären, die es gerne wären und die es nie sein werden... 
FROHES und ERFOLGREICHES JAHR 2008

So und nun wieder zum wesentlichen. Zwei Eisbären stehen auf der Teilnehmerliste, 
"Rund um den Henningerturm" 

@Erdi.. Fully, ein Reizthema  
Teile sind noch nicht da, aber ich werd die Woche erstmal mit dem Zusammenbau beginnen. So weit wie ich eben komme...


----------



## Erdi01 (1. Januar 2008)

*PROST NEUJAHR !!!*

Heute habe ich auf alles und jede Bock, nur nicht auf Radfahren   So seih es ...





Kedi schrieb:


> Ich glaube, da musst du nochmal nachzählen  . Es gab da bestimmt mindestens noch einen Moment, wo du dich vor mir  hingelegt hast.


Sommer zählt nett  Wenn doch, bist Du mir immer noch ein Umfaller bei den Mühlheimern voraus  


> Hey, bitte keine schmutzigen Gedanken jetzt!


Tststs ... Die Einzige mit schmutzigen Gedanken dabei bist mal wieder Du !!! 


> Du kannst davon ausgehen, dass mir das beste schon passiert ist


So seih es ... Du hast die Eisbären getroffen  
Virtuell: Gibt es hier genügend Traumpaarungen.  Prinz 

 Prinzesschen sind eine davon  
Real Life: Viel haben Etwas und wissen WAS sie haben, ob es das wirklich Beste ist werden sie aber nie erfahren.





RedRum05 schrieb:


> @Erdi.. Fully, ein Reizthema
> Teile sind noch nicht da, aber ich werd die Woche erstmal mit dem Zusammenbau beginnen. So weit wie ich eben komme...


Deine Geduld möcht ich haben. Obwohl, meine Projekte dauern auch immer Monate  Wäre mal an der Zeit mit meinem diesjährigen zu beginnen! So seih es ...


----------



## BlackTrek (1. Januar 2008)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> So und nun wieder zum wesentlichen. Zwei Eisbären stehen auf der Teilnehmerliste,
> "Rund um den Henningerturm"


Da möchte ich eigentlich auch wieder mitfahren. Wer hat sich denn schon angemeldet? Und für welche Strecke?


----------



## Google (1. Januar 2008)

*Frohes Neues! ​*
Henninger Turm?.....Schotten?.....Frammersbach?.....Keiler?.....Bei mir ist dieses Jahr alles möglich. Ich lass mich von mir mal überraschen  

Fest steht nur Malle im März und der Alpencross im August  

Und das wir wieder viel gemeinsam fahren werden  

Und jetzt schon spürbar Nahe steht erst mal WÄRME für die nächsten Tage an.

Wir machen morgen los und ich werd mich dann wieder Mitte Januar zum Appell anmelden  

Haltet die Ohren steif, fahrt schön und bleibt gesund  

Bis die Tage 


Frank


----------



## RedRum05 (1. Januar 2008)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Da möchte ich eigentlich auch wieder mitfahren. Wer hat sich denn schon angemeldet? Und für welche Strecke?



Ich hatte mich bereits angemeldet und Bruder hat dann zu Weihnachten nen Gutschein geschenkt bekommen. Solltest also zwei "Richter" aus Rödermark in der Liste finden. Fahren auch unter der Teamwertung "MTB Team Eisbären" - zur Wiedererkennung 

Morgen gehts bei mir auch wieder aufs Rad!

@Erdi.. Geduld, so langsam nicht mehr !!!


----------



## karsten13 (1. Januar 2008)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Ich hatte mich bereits angemeldet und Bruder hat dann zu Weihnachten nen Gutschein geschenkt bekommen. Solltest also zwei "Richter" aus Rödermark in der Liste finden. Fahren auch unter der Teamwertung "MTB Team Eisbären" - zur Wiedererkennung



vielleicht fahre ich auch mit, werde das aber erst viel später entscheiden. Finde es eigentlich zu gefährlich, aber ...
28er Schnitt ist übrigens zu wenig, steht ihr weit hinten und Du fährst bestimmt nen 35er auf der 100er.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackTrek (1. Januar 2008)

[Heninger2008]
Hey, das fänd ich mal klasse, wenn sich ein paar Eisbären für den Henninger erwärmen!    

Zum Schnitt bei dem Rennen: Ich hab jetzt dreimal teilgenommen und bin jeweils mit einem 34,5er gezeitet worden. Im Training auf unseren real existierenden Landstrassen hab ich normalerweise auch mal zehn weniger. Aber der Adrenalinkick, das Fahren auf abgesperrter Strecke und das Windschattenfahren machen das dann aus.  

Und Red ist sicher deutlich schneller als ich. Also keine falsche Bescheidenheit!  (Aber beim Winterpokal krieg ich dich noch)


----------



## Erdi01 (1. Januar 2008)

*@Google*, Viel Spaß Euch und kommt mir auch heil wieder. Es soll ja Pötte geben die nicht weit, aber dafür tief schwimmen  

Hm ... *@Henninger*, eins, zwei, drei ... und/oder mehr Eisbären am Start, da könnt ich's mir direkt auch mal überlegen meinem Vorsatz (KEINE Rennen, Maras etc.) untreu zu werden. Aber dann herrscht für alle Eisbären am Start Trikotzwang und wenn ich meine verleihen muß  

Ich habe mir auch vorgenommen, mich im neuen Jahr hier deutlich passiver zu verhalten und mal mehr lesen statt zu schreiben  

Nur dumm, dass ich bislang immer alle guten Vorsätze gebrochen habe, schauen wir mal ...


----------



## RedRum05 (1. Januar 2008)

@Karsten.. Problem ist, dass ich mim Renner noch keine tatsächliche Zeit habe! Wäre natürlich klasse, wenn man geschlossen im Eisbären Trikot an den Start gehen könnte 

Eisbären Trikot, wie sieht denn das Interesse für dieses Jahr aus? Hatte vor noch mal eine Bestellung zu organisieren.
Auch hier mal die Anfrage an die bisherigen Sponsoren - könnt mir auch gerne ne PM schicken!


----------



## karsten13 (1. Januar 2008)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Eisbären Trikot, wie sieht denn das Interesse für dieses Jahr aus?



ich "muss" ja  

Kann mir mal jemand sagen, wie man 
a) den Sprung über diese Schanze steht und
b) welches MTB das aushält  







Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## BlackTrek (1. Januar 2008)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Eisbären Trikot, wie sieht denn das Interesse für dieses Jahr aus?


Ich würd eins nehmen! (Dann muss ich mir keins leihen)


----------



## Google (1. Januar 2008)

So viel Enthusiasmus am 01.01.08 


BlackTrek schrieb:


> [Heninger2008]Hey, das fänd ich mal klasse, wenn sich ein paar Eisbären für den Henninger erwärmen!





Erdi01 schrieb:


> Hm ... *@Henninger*, eins, zwei, drei ... und/oder mehr Eisbären am Start, da könnt ich's mir direkt auch mal überlegen meinem Vorsatz (KEINE Rennen, Maras etc.) untreu zu werden. Aber dann herrscht für alle Eisbären am Start Trikotzwang und wenn ich meine verleihen muß


Ab 5 Eisbären bin ich dabei 


Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Google*, Viel Spaß Euch und kommt mir auch heil wieder. Es soll ja Pötte geben die nicht weit, aber dafür tief schwimmen


Keine Angst Du wirst mich in Malle und überhaupt auch zukünftig aushalten müssen  

@[email protected] Meine 2 ham noch nix aber mir fehlt noch das neuste Layout. Deshalb bräuchte ich ein Kurzarm. Falls Ihr noch ne PN-Aktion macht, bite nicht vergessen, dass ich erst ab Mitte Januar antworten kann.

So, guuds Nächtle und bis die Tage

Google


----------



## Google (1. Januar 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir auch vorgenommen, mich im neuen Jahr hier deutlich passiver zu verhalten und mal mehr lesen statt zu schreiben


Vergiss es   Ist echt ein schlechter Vorsatz fürs neue Jahr


----------



## karsten13 (1. Januar 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Vergiss es   Ist echt ein schlechter Vorsatz fürs neue Jahr



frage mich die ganze Zeit, wie er das meint?  
Weniger baggern?


----------



## Claudy (1. Januar 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> frage mich die ganze Zeit, wie er das meint?



Er meint bestimmt das:

*The moment I let go of it was
The moment I got more than I could handle*

Ein Zitat aus diesem genialen Song: 






..........und allen Eisbären wünsche ich einen guten Start in das Jahr 2008. Liebe  Grüße Anke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (2. Januar 2008)

Könnten auch meine Worte sein


----------



## Andreas (2. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

von mir auch noch ein gutes neues Jahr 2008! 

Das Eisbärenmotto für 2008 mal kurz zusammengefasst ...


----------



## karsten13 (2. Januar 2008)

ride-dereisbaer.de vergewaltigt schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Papabär,
> ich bin´s der K13-Eisbär.
> 
> Tja, ich hoffe Du hast noch eine Bärengeduld bis zum Nightride am Donnerstag in Dietzenbach am Kreishaus. Bis dahin solltest Du eine Bärenkondition haben und Bärenkräfte Dir antrainieren. Damit Du diese Bärenchance nutzen kannst, um als Finisher im Ziel bei Dir zu Haus Deinen Bärenerfolg unter der heißen Dusche genießen kannst.  Auch für Deinen Bärenhunger auf der Strecke habe ich gesorgt (da liegen genug tote Tiere rum).
> ...



übersetzt: Wo ist der Donnerstag-Nightride abgeblieben


----------



## Claudy (2. Januar 2008)

.....habe morgen Urlaub und wollte endlich mal mitfahren.

Hier mein Motto für morgen


----------



## Erdi01 (3. Januar 2008)

Claudy schrieb:


> (aus aktuellem Anlass in der "Ruhe-Woche")





Claudy schrieb:


> .....habe morgen Urlaub und wollte endlich mal mitfahren.


  Passt zwar nicht zusammen, aber gut ... extra und nur für *DICH* ... und Alle die unsere Zweisamkeit stören wollen


----------



## KillerN (3. Januar 2008)

**INFO**

Hallo Eisbären,

ich möchte noch einmal daran erinnern, dass die Bestellung der Trikots diesmal über die Eisbären Homepage durchgeführt wird.

Hierzu habe ich einen speziellen Bereich eingerichtet der unter "Touren" zu finden ist. 

Am Donnerstag Abend bzw. Freitag früh hat jeder Eisbär ein persönliches Passwort im Email Postfach bzw. eine PM im IBC von mir erhalten.

Die Datenbank wird von mir geführt, also bei Bestellfehlern auch an mich wenden, bei Fragen zu Artikel bitte erstmal die PDF's anschauen und dann ggf. an RedRum05 eine Mail senden, er kann euch dann weiterhelfen. RedRum05 übernimmt letztendlich auch die Bestellung bei Owayo vor und sammelt Geld ein. 

Alle Infos sind aber auch nochmal auf der Homepage.

Grüße
Jens
**INFO**


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cloudy22 (3. Januar 2008)

hallo eisbären,

ich bin zwar etwas spät dran, aber ...

*ALLES GUTE FÜR DAS NEUE JAHR!!!*

viele grüsse,
claudi


----------



## Kedi (3. Januar 2008)

Wünsche allen 

*Eisbären, Tanzbären, Schmusebären, Papabären, Traumbären, Trostbären* 

und allen, die sich auf dem Bärentripp befinden  , ein lustiges, sturzfreies *2008!*

Salü, Sonny


----------



## KillerN (3. Januar 2008)

**Info**

Daten sind an alle Mailpostfächer oder PM Konten rausgeschickt.

Jeder kann sich jetzt hier anmelden und den bestellvorgang starten.

Bei Fragen bitte an mich wenden. 
**Info**


----------



## karsten13 (4. Januar 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> bei Fragen zu Artikel bitte erstmal die PDF's anschauen und dann ggf. an RedRum05 eine Mail senden



was mich noch interessiert ist, wie gross die Teile ausfallen.
Beim Kurzarmtrikot habe ich noch in Erinnerung, dass man das bei owayo auf jeden Fall eine Nr. grösser nehmen sollte. Gilt dies auch für die Langarmtrikots?  

Die Eisbärenhose hab ich noch gar net live gesehen, gibt's die überhaupt?

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Erdi01 (4. Januar 2008)

Kedi schrieb:


> ein lustiges, sturzfreies *2008!*


Ersteres ist schon so gut wie sicher ...


Erdi01 schrieb:


> Traumpaarungen.  Prinz
> 
> Prinzesschen


... die Beiden sorgen hier schon durch Gesprächs , Liebes  und Zündstoff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dafür  

Apro Pos Zündstoff, *ich* gehe jede Wette ein, dass *Prinzesschen* mir schon wieder meine guten Vorsätze geklaut hatt 

... *sie sind weg*   

Hm ... könnt natürlich auch der *Seher K13* gewesen sein, der will ja anscheihnend auch nicht, dass hier Ruhe einkehrt  

Na denn ... ist der Ruf erstmal ruiniert ...


----------



## karsten13 (4. Januar 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> **Info**
> ...
> **Info**



muss ich jetzt meine Beiträge mit **Spam** kennzeichnen?


----------



## Erdi01 (4. Januar 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> muss ich jetzt meine Beiträge mit **Spam** kennzeichnen?


*DU *nett aber *ICH*  

Und NEIN, bis Dato existiert noch keine Eisbärenhose. Ich habe bislang auch nichts wirklich Gutes über die gehört. Das Design gefällt mir eigentlich und ich würde glaube auch mal eine probieren wollen

*EDIT:* Die Langarmtrikots auch eine Nummer größer wählen. Nur Jacken und Westen fallen NORMAL aus !!!

*@Killer*, Danke für die Logdaten


----------



## Claudy (4. Januar 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Passt zwar nicht zusammen, aber gut ... extra und nur für *DICH* ... und Alle die unsere Zweisamkeit stören wollen



*DANKE*  

Schön wars - bin aber total platt und jetzt sooooooo müde.

Gute Nacht und bis bald!

Anke


----------



## Kedi (4. Januar 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ...Apro Pos Zündstoff, *ich* gehe jede Wette ein, dass *Prinzesschen* mir schon wieder meine guten Vorsätze geklaut hatt
> ... *sie sind weg*





Erdi01 schrieb:


> soooo die Märchenstunde soll also weitergehen ... bitte sehr  ... Und die Moral von der Geschicht: Prinzesschen darf Schweine jagen ... Prinzen nicht



... denn vor geraumer Zeit wurde *Prinzeschen* selbst gejagt. Ihr pink gedoptes Rennpferdchen galoppierte zu lahmarschig und so konnte sie einem *Prinzen* nicht entkommen. *Er* verfolgte sie auf seinem blaublütigen Stahlpferd namens Eddy Merckx und lies nicht locker ...
Schließlich brachte der *Prinz * ihr die Treibjagd bei  Jahre später kann *Prinzeschen* nicht nur Schweine oder Wildschweine erlegen; auch hitzige  Böcke und Hirsche gehören zu ihrer Beute   




Erdi01 schrieb:


> Na denn ... ist der Ruf erstmal ruiniert ...



Ich glaub es nicht  .


Adios, Sonny


----------



## RedRum05 (4. Januar 2008)

Bitte beachten, dass bei einer Bestellmenge unter 10 Stück ein Mindermengenzuschlag anfällt. Ihr könnt im Bestellformular natürlich die Hose anklicken und ich werd euch dann später darüber informieren, wie viele wir zusammen haben und was sie denn tatsächlich kostet.
Ich denke auch, dass man bei dem Preis kein Wunderwerk als Hose erwarten kann - aber probieren!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kedi (4. Januar 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> **Info**
> 
> Jeder kann sich jetzt hier anmelden und den bestellvorgang starten.
> 
> ...




Ich werde auch ein Trikot nehmen, aber mit durchgehendem Reisverschluss. Und so wie auf der Preisliste angegeben, ist das bei Owayo mit Zuschlag auch möglich. Damit bin ich also dabei  .

Salü, kedi


----------



## KillerN (4. Januar 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *EDIT:* Die Langarmtrikots auch eine Nummer größer wählen. Nur Jacken und Westen fallen NORMAL aus !!!



Das stimmt nur bedingt. Es gibt ja 2 Arten von Langarm Trikots, einmal aus dem normalen Stoff wie die Sommertrikots (nur minimal dicker) und das richtige Winterstofftrikot.

Bei den ganz normalen Langarm Trikots, habe ich L. (also etwas größer)

Bei dem Winterstoff Trikot habe ich hingegen M.

(Damals habe ich aber L bestellt und daher ist es etwas zu weit, Jörg sein M Trikot, was ihm auch zu groß ist, passt mir wie angegossen)


----------



## Marathon2004 (4. Januar 2008)

> Super, dass hat schonmal geklappt !



Habe mir auch ein paar Trikots bestellt.    

Jetzt avanciere ich langsam vom Reserve-Eisbär zum VOLL-EISBÄR.   (Nicht zu verwechseln mit dem vollen Eisbären, der war ich an Sylvester).


----------



## KillerN (4. Januar 2008)

Marathon2004 schrieb:


> Habe mir auch ein paar Trikots bestellt.



Bestätigung liegt schon in deinem Postfach  



Marathon2004 schrieb:


> Jetzt avanciere ich langsam vom Reserve-Eisbär zum VOLL-EISBÄR.   (Nicht zu verwechseln mit dem vollen Eisbären, der war ich an Sylvester).



Und das ist auch gut so  


Die Profile werden dann als kommendes Projekt angegangen, einige neue Fahrer, sowie eine aktuallisierung der Daten und evtl. auch Bilder ist sicher von nöten. Marathon wird dann natürlich auch aufgenommen (mit Trikotbild  )


----------



## Marathon2004 (4. Januar 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> Bestätigung liegt schon in deinem Postfach



Wird gleich heute abend abgeholt.  



KillerN schrieb:


> Die Profile werden dann als kommendes Projekt angegangen, einige neue Fahrer, sowie eine aktuallisierung der Daten und evtl. auch Bilder ist sicher von nöten. Marathon wird dann natürlich auch aufgenommen (mit Trikotbild  )


----------



## Marathon2004 (4. Januar 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> Das stimmt nur bedingt. Es gibt ja 2 Arten von Langarm Trikots, einmal aus dem normalen Stoff wie die Sommertrikots (nur minimal dicker) und das richtige Winterstofftrikot.
> 
> Bei den ganz normalen Langarm Trikots, habe ich L. (also etwas größer)
> 
> ...



Arghhhh, ich habe das Langarm-Wintertrikot jetzt auch in XL bestellt.  Wenn das normal ausfällt, wäre dann ehr L angesagt????

Sollte ich das Wintertrikot dann lieber eine Nr. kleiner als die normalen Trikots wählen? Geht das noch? Fragen über Fragen.  

Blöde Größen immer. Das da auch jeder seine eigene Interpretation hat.


----------



## KillerN (4. Januar 2008)

Klar kann ich das noch nachträglich ändern.

Das mit den Größen ist halt blöd, ich kann halt nur sagen, das mir in Kurzarm ein L perfekt passt,im Winterstoff aber zu groß ist. Hingegen passt mir Jörg sein M wie angegossen...

Schick mir ne Mail falls ich es ändern soll.


----------



## fohns (4. Januar 2008)

@Kedi:
nee, Deines habe ich nicht gehört. Aber seis drum, Dein Wille hat gezählt  


Ich hätte auch gerne ein Eisbärentrikot. Hab KillerN schon ein PN geschickt. 
Hmm, was bin, besser: werde ich dann?? 
Spessarteiswolfsbär? Allenfalls ein seltenes Gebilde


----------



## Dr. Faust (4. Januar 2008)

Ahoi,
hab ich das richtig überflogen, dass ihr euch bei Owayo Hosen machen lassen wollt? Würd ich mir mal ganz genau überlegen. Wir AWBler, die wir ja keine rosa Teamkleidung tragen, hab uns ja letztes Jahr mit den Dingern eingedeckt. Jeder, der eine hat, flucht drüber. Und ich hab leider zwei...
Das Polster ist eine Katastrophe, ab zwei Stunden eine Qual, der Stoff bildet extrem schnell Flusen (mancher hatte sie nach der ersten Ausfahrt) und, das ist das schöne an den Hosen, sie sind durchsichtig. Man sieht also immer schön die Kimme des Vordermanns. Von der Vorderseite mal gar nicht erst zu sprechen. Aber vielleicht ist das bei rosa Hosen nicht ganz so schlimm.
Ich biete eine Owayo Hose in L und nicht-rosa zur ausführlichen Probefahrt an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.a.t. (4. Januar 2008)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Das Polster ist eine Katastrophe, ab zwei Stunden eine Qual


Jeder Arsch ist halt anders, ich hab damit keine Probleme.


Dr. Faust schrieb:


> (mancher hatte sie nach der ersten Ausfahrt)


 Meld. Meine war quasi nach der ersten Ausfahrt oberflächlich aufgescheuert und optisch hinüber. Danach ist es aber nicht mehr schlimmer geworden.
Vielleicht hat ja Owayo mittlerweile auch besseren Stoff?


Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Aber vielleicht ist das bei rosa Hosen nicht ganz so schlimm.


Optische Provokation bleibt optische Provokation. 
ciao, matthias


----------



## KillerN (4. Januar 2008)

fohns schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch gerne ein Eisbärentrikot. Hab KillerN schon ein PN geschickt.
> Hmm, was bin, besser: werde ich dann??
> Spessarteiswolfsbär? Allenfalls ein seltenes Gebilde



Im Mailpostfach liegen deine Daten  



Dr. Faust schrieb:


> das schöne an den Hosen, sie sind durchsichtig. Man sieht also immer schön die Kimme des Vordermanns. Von der Vorderseite mal gar nicht erst zu sprechen. Aber vielleicht ist das bei rosa Hosen nicht ganz so schlimm.



Ok jetzt wirds erst richtig interessant auf unseren Touren.
Aber wir Eisbären zeigen ja gerne was wir haben  

Wobei ich mich jetzt gerade Frage welches Tier, also Bär oder Wolf, den längeren hat...  

P.S.: Danke für den Tip Jungs, ich nehm keine Hose


----------



## Dr. Faust (4. Januar 2008)

Gut, dann wär auch die Frage nach dem Kürzesten geklärt...


----------



## KillerN (4. Januar 2008)

Ich bin halt kein Angeber 

Ausserdem rutschen sonst die Frauen wieder aus und tun sich weh...


----------



## fohns (4. Januar 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> Im Mailpostfach liegen deine Daten



bestellung schon erledigt.
besten dank und viele grüße vom 

fohns.


----------



## Kedi (4. Januar 2008)

*KillerN,*

kann man bei den Trikots etc. auch eine andere Grundfarbe wählen? Statt Telekom-Pink  zum Beispiel blau, grün, gelb ... orange  ?

Ich werde nur bei dem Trikot bleiben; die Hosen habe so eine Schwarzfärbung am so komischen Stellen ... vorallem vorne sieht es heftig aus ... erinnert mich ein wenig an die Bekleidung vom Profiteam Saunier Duval ...

Salü, kedi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KillerN (4. Januar 2008)

Kedi schrieb:


> *KillerN,*
> 
> kann man bei den Trikots etc. auch eine andere Grundfarbe wählen? Statt Telekom-Pink  zum Beispiel blau, grün, gelb ... orange  ?



Scherzkeks, natürlich nicht


----------



## Erdi01 (4. Januar 2008)

Kedi schrieb:


> ... denn vor geraumer Zeit wurde *Prinzeschen* selbst gejagt ... *Er* verfolgte sie ...  und lies nicht locker ...


Ja so ist das mit uns Prinzen. Wir haben die Zügel fest im Griff und der Hofstaat macht das wer _er_ will   Nur manchmal bekommen wir unsere Prinzesschen einfach nicht in den Griff. Aber schon die weisen *Troiden* aus dem Blackoffenbachforest wußen: Prinzen ... haben alle Zeit der Welt und früher oder später schreibt sich jedes Märchen fort ... 



*Übrigens: *Nächste Märchenstunde Donnerstag Es soll hoch nach Rückersbach gehen  

Vllt mal wieder in größerer Besetzung   mit Prinz, Prinzesschen, *Seher*, Elfe, *Troiden*, *Brüder Grimm Stadt Halter* (ach ne ... der nicht, den habe ich ja Amerika endecken geschickt ) Natürlich ist der restliche Hofstaat auch gern gesehen


----------



## Erdi01 (4. Januar 2008)

*@mat + Dr Faust*, erstmal Gruß an Euch Malleristi  

und danke für die Hoseninfo. Klingt auch wieder nur schlecht. Es scheihnt ja wirklich keine guten Meinungen über die Hosen zu geben. Auch in den Parallenwelten nicht  Ich denk ich verzichte dann auch. Wobei MICH das schwarz des Hosendesign nicht stört. Ich habe schon solch ein Design. Meine Cannondale/Lampre/Caffita Hose sieht auch so aus und ist sogar in stylischem blau/pink  

Aber *@Red*, ich denke eine Musterhose wäre trotzdem nicht schlecht. Ich ändere meine Meinung sehr gern und schnell mal


----------



## Erdi01 (4. Januar 2008)

Claudy schrieb:


> *DANKE*
> 
> Schön wars - bin aber total platt und jetzt sooooooo müde.


ich war's nicht, der fünf Std   gefahren ist, aber trotzdem jederzeit gerne und wieder. Siehe zwei Posts weiter oben  

Übrigens, in so einem *Eisbärentrikot* siehst Du auch atemberaubend aus 

Schlaf schön ...


----------



## karsten13 (5. Januar 2008)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Gut, dann wär auch die Frage nach dem Kürzesten geklärt...



Niveausenker  , Du darfst hier öfter posten  



KillerN schrieb:


> Ausserdem rutschen sonst die Frauen wieder aus und tun sich weh...



 hatte meine owayo-Hose gar nicht an  



			
				KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Sobald deine Bestellung von uns händisch in der Datenbank erfasst wurde,
> erhälst du eine Bestätigungsmail von uns.



händisch?  



Erdi01 schrieb:


> und früher oder später schreibt sich jedes Märchen fort ...



... als Horrorfilm demnächst in ihrem Kino ...



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Vllt mal wieder in größerer Besetzung



schade, aber Rückersbach ist mir definitiv zu weit in dieser Jahreszeit, da reicht der Akku nicht und ich bin nicht vor 23:30 daheim. Und am nächsten morgen verschlafe ich garantiert - wie heute  , 10:15 erst im Büro 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Kulminator (5. Januar 2008)

Kedi schrieb:


> *KillerN,*
> 
> kann man bei den Trikots etc. auch eine andere Grundfarbe wählen? Statt Telekom-Pink  zum Beispiel blau, grün, gelb ... orange  ?
> 
> ...



richtig schöne Farben gibt es beim neuen Wölfeshirt...


----------



## Kombinatschef (5. Januar 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> richtig schöne Farben gibt es beim neuen Wölfeshirt...



Exactamente!

Und wenn du gut sitzen willst (bin ja schon jenseits der 45) dann muss es ein assos-Polster sein...

der Kombinatschef


----------



## KillerN (5. Januar 2008)

Das Wölfeshirt ist wie die ISS, die wird nämlich auch nie fertig


----------



## Kedi (5. Januar 2008)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Exactamente!
> 
> Und wenn du gut sitzen willst (bin ja schon jenseits der 45) dann muss es ein assos-Polster sein...
> 
> der Kombinatschef



Ich habe mit ASSOS so schlechte Erfahrung gemacht, dass ich das Zeug nicht mehr kaufe:
Bei den 3 Hosen ! wurde der Stoff nach nur 6 Monaten immer dünner, das Gummi am Beinabschluss klebte an meinen Beinen, die Nähte bei den Ärmlingen gingen auf ... und was weiß ich noch alles. 
Nee, danke, ich bezahle deren teure Werbestrategie mit ihren supertollen, abgebildeten Radfahrer nicht mehr. Habe alles weggeschmissen. 

*EDIT: Ach ne, habe die Ärmlinge noch im Schrank gefunden  *.

Salü, kedi


----------



## Erdi01 (5. Januar 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> schade, aber Rückersbach ist mir definitiv zu weit in dieser Jahreszeit, da reicht der Akku nicht und ich bin nicht vor 23:30 daheim.


Na kaaaf de halt ma g'scheits Lämpche  

Ersthaft: Je nach Resonanz (wird eh wieder gering bis garnett sein) können wir auch was Anderes fahren. Schaun wir mal ...



Eh, Packt der Wölfe hier - oder was  WELCOME  Und Assos is nur was für Gelegenheitsbiker  , nix für Radbesessene  

Und überhaupt, was is'n das fürn Wetter da draußen  da bleibt man(n) gleich im Bett ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (5. Januar 2008)

Projekt 2008 gestartet ... ​


----------



## Kedi (5. Januar 2008)

Und während einige ihr





Erdi01 schrieb:


> Projekt 2008 gestartet ... ​


 und zwischen den vier Wänden geschraubt und gewogen haben, habe ich mal mein Programm 2008 "Radbessensenheit" lieber draußen fortgesetzt  . 

Wird morgen auch wieder gebaggert ... Verzeihung ... geschraubt  ?

Hasta la vista, kedi


----------



## Erdi01 (5. Januar 2008)

Kedi schrieb:


> Wird morgen auch wieder gebaggert ... Verzeihung ... geschraubt  ?


nicht wenn Du mit mir morgen zusammen im Schlamm baggern ... Verzeihung ... fahren gehst, schlag halt mal was vor, dann komme ich auch aus dem Haus


----------



## Kedi (5. Januar 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> nicht wenn Du mit mir morgen zusammen im Schlamm baggern ... Verzeihung ... fahren gehst, schlag halt mal was vor, dann komme ich auch aus dem Haus



Auf Schlamm habe ich auch kein Bock ... war heute schon an der Waschanlage ... Eine Runde mit weniger Matsch wäre klasse; also schlag du was vor. Vielleicht irgend etwas Richtung Binselberg? Odenwald  ? 

Salü, kedi


----------



## Erdi01 (5. Januar 2008)

OK, dann komplett schlammfrei --> Straße mit Mounty  

a) habe ich absolut kein Bock auf Schlampes  
b) wollte ich sowieso im Januar ein Paar Rennertouren mit dem Mounty fahren  
c) hast Du sicher als Rennerprinzesschen auch kein Problem mit Asphalt  

Zur Auswahl stünden:

a) Binselberg/Rimhorn-Hausrunde
b) Rückersbach/Daxberg-Hausrunde
c) Ganz was Anderes

Wofür entscheidest Du Dich


----------



## Claudy (5. Januar 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Übrigens, in so einem *Eisbärentrikot* siehst Du auch atemberaubend aus



Habe es gewagt und eben mein Trikot trotz Owayo in der Größe S bestellt.....jetzt darf ich nie wieder Schoki essen . Männer; bestellt alle diese Hosen  , dann haben wir Mädels künftig immer was zum  

Trotz des Wetters war ich heute ebenfalls draußen (mußte sein...) und nach -einmal komplett eingematscht- war es richtig schön. Es soll Herren in roten Jacken geben, die haben mächtig gepienzt  .


----------



## karsten13 (5. Januar 2008)

Claudy schrieb:


> Es soll Herren in roten Jacken geben, die haben mächtig gepienzt  .



die habens halt net sooooooo nötig


----------



## Kedi (5. Januar 2008)

Claudy schrieb:


> Habe es gewagt und eben mein Trikot trotz Owayo in der Größe S bestellt.....



*Geil! * Habe ich auch gemacht  . Aaaaber mit durchgehendem Reissverschluss ... zum besser Öffnen am Berg  .




Erdi01 schrieb:


> OK, dann komplett schlammfrei --> Straße mit Mounty
> 
> Zur Auswahl stünden:
> 
> ...



*Claudy, karsten13, *
wofür entscheidet ihr euch  ?

Salü, kedi


----------



## karsten13 (5. Januar 2008)

Kedi schrieb:


> *Claudy, karsten13, *
> wofür entscheidet ihr euch  ?



wir wollen doch nicht stören


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (5. Januar 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> wir wollen doch nicht stören



O.K., ernsthaft: Soweit ich informiert bin fährt Claudy morgen nicht.

*Wenn* das Wetter passt (von oben trocken) fahre ich im Taunus, bin um 11:00 in Eppstein am Sportplatz bzw. um 10:00 am Bhf in Rödelheim verabredet. Das wird ne Schlammschlacht, aber mein Rad kann eh net dreckiger werden  ...

Falls wer mit will, könnte ich noch 9:30 Flößerbrücke Ffm anbieten.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Claudy (5. Januar 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> O.K., ernsthaft: Soweit ich informiert bin fährt Claudy morgen nicht....



Die Claudy hat nämlich am Montag ihre Leistungsdiagnostik. Dort bekommt sie die Bestätigung, dass sie eine kleine alte Schlappwurst ist  . Das "Spaßfahren" der letzten Monate wird ihr das Genick brechen.....

Und deshalb darf sie bestimmt 2 Monate nur noch öde, langweilige   Grundlagen Touren fahren, damit sie im Sommer einigermaßen lächelnd mit diesem jungen Kerl  über die Berge kommt.


----------



## BlackTrek (5. Januar 2008)

@Claudy: Die goldene Schlappwurst ist in diesem Forum hier ganz eindeutig mein Pokal und den werde ich mir auch von Dir nicht entreissen lassen!   Viel Erfolg am Montag!  

Und wo wir schon vom Schpocht reden: Da war doch so ein 24h-Rennen im Sommer. Wer fährt denn dann da im Eisbären-Team?  

Lupo, Sakir und BlackTrek sind gesetzt. Gibt´s also noch bis zu drei offene Stellen.


----------



## Claudy (5. Januar 2008)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> @Claudy: Die goldene Schlappwurst ist in diesem Forum hier ganz eindeutig mein Pokal und den werde ich mir auch von Dir nicht entreissen lassen!   Viel Erfolg am Montag!
> 
> Und wo wir schon vom Schpocht reden: Da war doch so ein 24h-Rennen im Sommer. Wer fährt denn dann da im Eisbären-Team?
> 
> Lupo, Sakir und BlackTrek sind gesetzt. Gibt´s also noch bis zu drei offene Stellen.



Danke   ....und damit sind wir schon wieder beim Thema - Schlappwurst - bei so einem 24 Stunden Ding in Ruhpolding habe ich mitten in der Nacht angefangen zu heulen und bin in meinem tiefen Frust einfach duschen gegangen (kleine Entschuldigung; von den 24 Std gab es circa 20 Std Regen und wir alle sahen aus wie kleine Ferkel).

Evtl. sollten wir mal gemeinsam fahren; nicht um zu testen wer den goldenen Schlaffi bekommt, sondern damit ich dich endlich mal kennen lerne  .

Hoffentlich bis bald! Liebe Grüße und Gute Nacht, Anke


----------



## karsten13 (5. Januar 2008)

Was für ein Thema, bei (goldener) Schlappwurst kann ich net mitreden  .



BlackTrek schrieb:


> Da war doch so ein 24h-Rennen im Sommer. Wer fährt denn dann da im Eisbären-Team?
> 
> Lupo, Sakir und BlackTrek sind gesetzt. Gibt´s also noch bis zu drei offene Stellen.



mit was für nem Anspruch geht ihr denn da ran, Fun oder Ernst?
Und hoffentlich ist das Event besser als die Homepage, da kriegt man ja Augenkrebs  . Mein Problem ist immer noch die Technik, wie anspruchsvoll war das denn in den vergangenen Jahren?


----------



## Erdi01 (6. Januar 2008)

Moin,

Ja wie jetzt, wenn Prinz und Prinzesschen reisen muß der Hofstaat mit  Wer soll uns den sonst bedienen  

Im Ernst: Im Moment pisst es ohne Ende. Erstmal morgen *(edit: heute)* früh aus dem Fenster und ins Regenradar schauen ...



karsten13 schrieb:


> Was für ein Thema, bei (goldener) Schlappwurst kann ich net mitreden  .


Ich auch nett und deshalb 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







karsten13 schrieb:


> mit was für nem Anspruch geht ihr denn da ran, Fun oder Ernst?


kommt darauf an wer mitfährt  Eigentlich war das die letzen Jahre mehr ein Funevent und soll's auch wieder werden. Cheffe und Organisator für das Ganze ist immer Bad Offenbach  

Ich mache freiwillig den Guide für's 2. (Besuchs)team  

D.h. es geht per Renner Samstags quer durch den Taunus hin, dann wird sich dort mit die Nacht um die Ohren geschlagen und Sonntag geht's wieder zurück. In der Summe fährt das Besuchsteam dann mehr wie's Rennteam  

Ich habe das vor zwei oder drei Jahren schon mal gemacht, Laune macht's für beide Teams auf jeden Fall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (6. Januar 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Zur Auswahl stünden:
> 
> a) Binselberg/Rimhorn-Hausrunde
> b) Rückersbach/Daxberg-Hausrunde
> ...





Erdi01 schrieb:


> Im Ernst: Im Moment pisst es ohne Ende. Erstmal morgen *(edit: heute)* früh aus dem Fenster und ins Regenradar schauen ...



... na, so übel sieht das Regenradar gar nicht aus und wach bin ich auch schon mal. Zwei gute Voraussetzungen, ich werde fahren  

Ob a) oder b) ist mir wurscht, ich werde im Lauf des Monats eh Beides fahren.

Stellt sich jetzt nur die Frage fahre ich allein und wann fahre ich


----------



## Kedi (6. Januar 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Ja wie jetzt, wenn Prinz und Prinzesschen reisen muß der Hofstaat mit  Wer soll uns den sonst bedienen



Also bedient werden möchte ich nicht ... *Mein Prinz *ist davon auch nicht begeistert  .

Schade, dass Claudy und karsten13 heute was anderes vorhaben  . Dann werde ich erst mal an ein paar anderen Sachen arbeiten. Momentan ist es sowieso noch zu nass und zu kalt zum Fahren. 

Salü, kedi


----------



## Erdi01 (6. Januar 2008)

Kedi schrieb:


> Also bedient werden möchte ich nicht ... *Mein Prinz *ist davon auch nicht begeistert  .


Wer weis, ich kenn ja Seine und Deine Vorlieben nicht  

Ich werde im übrigen nicht vor 12:00 starten, falls es Dir doch noch langweilig wird ...


----------



## Dr. Faust (6. Januar 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Mein Problem ist immer noch die Technik, wie anspruchsvoll war das denn in den vergangenen Jahren?


Hi Karsten, sollte kein Problem darstellen. Die letzten zwei Jahre und damit auch zwei Strecken war immer nur eine kleine Ecke von vielleicht10-15 Metern etwas tricky. Aber nie wild. Schließlich fährt man da ja auch noch nach 10 Stunden im Sattel im Dunkeln runter. Und die Stelle kannst Du ja ausreichend üben, Du kommst ja oft genug vorbei...
Wobei es ja dieses Jahr wieder eine neue Strecke ist.


----------



## Marathon2004 (7. Januar 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *Übrigens: *Nächste Märchenstunde Donnerstag Es soll hoch nach Rückersbach gehen
> 
> Vllt mal wieder in größerer Besetzung   mit Prinz, Prinzesschen, *Seher*, Elfe, *Troiden*, *Brüder Grimm Stadt Halter* (ach ne ... der nicht, den habe ich ja Amerika endecken geschickt ) Natürlich ist der restliche Hofstaat auch gern gesehen



Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, könnte ich mich glatt mal wieder anschließen um den restlichen Hofstaat etwa aufzufüllen.  



KillerN schrieb:


> Das Wölfeshirt ist wie die ISS, die wird nämlich auch nie fertig



Man, da bin ich ja froh, das ich zum Eisbär mutiere.   



Claudy schrieb:


> Die Claudy hat nämlich am Montag ihre Leistungsdiagnostik. Dort bekommt sie die Bestätigung, dass sie eine kleine alte Schlappwurst ist  . Das "Spaßfahren" der letzten Monate wird ihr das Genick brechen.....
> 
> Und deshalb darf sie bestimmt 2 Monate nur noch öde, langweilige   Grundlagen Touren fahren, damit sie im Sommer einigermaßen lächelnd mit diesem jungen Kerl  über die Berge kommt.



Wo machst Du die Leistungsdiagnostik? (Das habe ich mir schon seit Jahren vorgenommen, aber irgendwie konnte ich mich nie aufraffen.  ).

Und, ... wieso fährt man (bzw. Frau) dann am Tag vorher nicht?


----------



## Claudy (7. Januar 2008)

Marathon2004 schrieb:


> Und, ... wieso fährt man (bzw. Frau) dann am Tag vorher nicht?



.....weil es extra in der Bestätigung drin steht 


> Damit Ihre Testergebnisse nicht verfälscht werden, würden wir Sie bitten, mindestens 24 Stunden vor dem Test keine intensiven sportlichen Belastungen durchzuführen und am Abend vor der Untersuchung keinen Alkohol zu trinken. Sie sollten Ihre letzte Mahlzeit etwa 2 Stunden vor dem Test eingenommen haben und am Untersuchungstag keine Genussmittel zu sich nehmen (Kaffee, Alkohol, Zigaretten, Drogen).



Ganz ehrlich; trinke gerade meinen 2. Kaffee ansonsten werden die (*Sportuni **Frankfurt*) mich nachher wegen schlechter Laune nicht ertragen können. Bei Interesse kann ich gerne berichten.......

Zu Donnerstag; grundsätzlich hätte ich Zeit aber das ist mir zu lang. Das schafft mein Lupinchen nicht  - letzte Woche habe ich um 23:30 die Haustür aufgeschlossen  .

Viele Grüße und allen eine schöne Woche. 

Anke


----------



## Marathon2004 (7. Januar 2008)

Claudy schrieb:


> .....weil es extra in der Bestätigung drin steht
> 
> Ganz ehrlich; trinke gerade meinen 2. Kaffee ansonsten werden die (*Sportuni **Frankfurt*) mich nachher wegen schlechter Laune nicht ertragen können. Bei Interesse kann ich gerne berichten.......
> 
> ...



Hiermit Interesse angemeldet.  

Allerdings der völlige Verzicht vor dem Test.......


----------



## matschkopp (7. Januar 2008)

Claudy schrieb:


> "Spaßfahren"


 Hinweis des Kontrollorgans: Begriffdieb! Beim nächsten mal wird dafür bezahlt!


----------



## Google (7. Januar 2008)

Hallo Leutz

Kurze Gruesse vom Google auf hoher See, bald in Puerto Rico ankommend.

Das Wetter ist hier so lala, soll heissen 21 Grad im temperierten Internetraum, Aussentemperatur 27 Grad  

KillerN, hab was von der Trikotbestellung gelesen, merk mich doch einfach vor fuer ein Kurzarm in L, die PCs sind hier ziemlich lahm...oder bis wann muss die Bestellung stehen ?

Hier ist es uebrigens gerade 13:00 Uhr, also Mittagszeit Ich geh dann erst mal essen bevor ich ins (Whirl)pool gehe  

Ach, muss ich noch schnell los werden: Wenn irgendwer nochmal etwas von Servicewueste Deutschland erzaehlt. (Zumindest) in Miami ziehen die Verkaeufer eine Fresse und machen alles Moegliche nur nicht beraten oder verkaufen  Und in Downtown sind Burger King und MC nur etwas fuer arme Leute, verdreckt und heruntergekommen. Wer hat da immer etwas von Riesenburgern und Portionen erzaehlt  Na ja am letzten Tag schauen wir uns vorm Heimflug nochmal Miamibeach an.

In Miami laufen so viel arme Schlucker rum, die tun einem echt leid. Nix fuer mich.

Bis die Tage

Frank


----------



## BlackTrek (7. Januar 2008)

Google schrieb:


> In Miami laufen so viel arme Schlucker rum, die tun einem echt leid. Nix fuer mich.


Du klingst, als ob Du eine schlechte Ecke von Miami erwischt hast. Geh mal nach South Beach oder dann halt die Orte nach Norden raus: Fort Lauderdale, West Palm Beach etc.

Oder soll ich rüberkommen und Dir helfen? Ich hab ja schon so lange keinen Urlaub mehr gemacht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kedi (7. Januar 2008)

Claudy schrieb:


> ....Ganz ehrlich; trinke gerade meinen 2. Kaffee ansonsten werden die (*Sportuni **Frankfurt*) mich nachher wegen schlechter Laune nicht ertragen können. Bei Interesse kann ich gerne berichten.......
> 
> Viele Grüße und allen eine schöne Woche.
> 
> Anke



Eine zweite Interessentin: 

Und, wie ist es gelaufen? Was muss man da alles durchmachen  ? 

Salü, kedi


----------



## KillerN (7. Januar 2008)

Kedi schrieb:


> Was muss man da alles durchmachen  ?



Worauf der Doc gerade Bock hat  

und dann noch 130 Euro latzen, was ein Traumjob


----------



## BBLu (7. Januar 2008)

Hi Eisbären, 
ich lebe übrigens auch noch und wollte nicht verpassen, Euch ein gesundes neues Jahr zu wünschen mit möglichst vielen BikeKilometern, Spaß beim Rollen mit und ohne Lampen und beim Fighten im Winterpokal. 
Mannoman, die PowerEisbären lassen es ja richtig krachen im WP! Da ist unser Team ja Peanuts dagegen. Aber nix ist besser als garnix ;-) 
Claudy, auch an Dich ein dicken "Hut ab" bei so vielen Punkten!!! Wie kann ich das nur aufholen? ;-) 
Lasst mich wissen, wenn Ihr an den WE Touren plant, unter der Woche ist eher schlecht, da ich nie vor 18.00 aus dem Büro komme.
Viele Gruesse
BBLu


----------



## Claudy (8. Januar 2008)

Kedi schrieb:


> Und, wie ist es gelaufen? Was muss man da alles durchmachen  ?



.........einfach nur fahren und ab und an gibt es einen Piekser ins Ohr. Den goldenen Schlaffi gab es nicht . Meine Werte hab ich auch (und diese wurden ausführlich mit der Scheffin bequatscht  und verglichen).

Mein Motto für die nächsten Wochen - *Grundlage* - und dann geht es weiter  



BBLu schrieb:


> Claudy, auch an Dich ein dicken "Hut ab" bei so vielen Punkten!!! Wie kann ich das nur aufholen? ;-)
> Lasst mich wissen, wenn Ihr an den WE Touren plant, unter der Woche ist eher schlecht, da ich nie vor 18.00 aus dem Büro komme.
> Viele Gruesse BBLu



die Punkte sind nur deshalb so hoch, weil ich im Moment nix anderes außer Rad fahren mache  außerdem waren wir im November nochmal auf Zypern (Schummelpunkte). Neulich habe ich wieder diese tollen "Offroad Skates" gesehen, dabei an die liebe Kerstin gedacht und beschlossen, diese unbedingt zu testen.  

Und jetzt muss ich dringend ins Bett. Nach 3 Wochen Urlaub bin ich noch immer auf "lange wach" programmiert und morgen früh hab ich dann wieder schlechte Laune. 

Liebe Grüße und Gute Nacht,
Anke


matschkopp schrieb:


> Hinweis des Kontrollorgans: Begriffdieb! Beim nächsten mal wird dafür bezahlt!



Und was "klaust" du so alles


----------



## Kedi (8. Januar 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> Worauf der Doc gerade Bock hat
> und dann noch 130 Euro latzen, was ein Traumjob




 , also ist das dein Traumjob  ...




Claudy schrieb:


> .........einfach nur fahren und ab und an gibt es einen Piekser ins Ohr. Den goldenen Schlaffi gab es nicht . Meine Werte hab ich auch (und diese wurden ausführlich mit der Scheffin bequatscht  und verglichen).
> 
> Liebe Grüße und Gute Nacht,
> Anke



Nur Laktatmessung und Ermittlung des aeroben/aneroben Bereiches  ? 

Ich dachte eher auch an Tests in die Richtung von CO2-Verbrauch - so mit Gasmaske  - Lungenvolumen, Wattzahl ...... Wenn die Piekser das einzige waren, dann finde ich das wenig. Kannst du vielleicht noch schreiben, was für Methoden sie noch angewandt haben?

Salü, kedi


----------



## Claudy (8. Januar 2008)

Kedi schrieb:


> Nur Laktatmessung und Ermittlung des aeroben/aneroben Bereiches  ?



Das Gerät (Spiroergometrie) war kaputt  und ansonsten hätte ich den Termin verschieben müssen. Weitere Infos sende ich dir am besten per Mail .

Liebe Grüße Anke


----------



## troll (8. Januar 2008)

Claudy schrieb:


> . Weitere Infos sende ich dir am besten per Mail .
> 
> Liebe Grüße Anke



"neugiermodus an"

watt / kg an der ans ?

"aus"


salü
t.


----------



## Erdi01 (9. Januar 2008)

Claudy schrieb:


> Den goldenen Schlaffi gab es nicht
> ...
> Mein Motto für die nächsten Wochen - *Grundlage* - und dann geht es weiter


... in 4-6 Wochen nächste LD das Ergebnis = weiter G1 ...
... in 4-6 Wochen nächste LD das Ergebnis = 70% GA1, 30% GA2, kurz WSA antesten
... in der Zwischenzeit ist April, erste Bergfahrten Taunus, Vogelberg oder Spessart ... und ...

... ENDLICH hast Du Ihn den Schlaffi in *GOLD* ... Du denkst: "was ist denn jetzt, ich komme gar keinen Berg rauf  ... Richtig, aber Du hast eine Top GA1.

Und dann fängt es an körperlich und geistig richtig weh zu tun. 

... Es folgt Intervalltraining G2, KA, ST, SK ... aus "Spaßfahrten" werden einsame Fahrten ... warum? ... weil Du nach DEINEM Trainigsplan fährst, der nur auf DICH passt und kein Anderer mit DEINEM Fahrplan was anfangen kann.

Du denkst jetzt: "was schreibt der da und warum!?! ... Weil wir Hobbyfahrer hier, und was anderes sind wir ALLE nicht, das Thema schon durchhaben und außer einem Loch im Geldbeutel nichts Nachhaltiges von haben.

Doch eine Erkenntnis haben wir noch: 

*Trainigsfahrten nach LD ist wie Kernsanierung, alles was schon mal da war ist erstmal weg und ob der Neubau wesentlich besser wird wie der Altbau muß sich auch erst noch beweisen*  

Viel Spaß ...


----------



## Kedi (9. Januar 2008)

troll schrieb:


> "neugiermodus an"
> 
> watt / kg an der ans ?
> 
> ...



Genau das interessiert mich auch am meisten  .

Vielleicht mache ich auch mal so einen Test - nur für mich  . 

Salü, kedi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (9. Januar 2008)

Kedi schrieb:


> Genau das interessiert mich auch am meisten  .
> 
> Vielleicht mache ich auch mal so einen Test - nur für mich  .
> 
> Salü, kedi



Der Werte wäre aber mitten in der Saison interessanter und nicht am Anfang, oder?


----------



## Marathon2004 (9. Januar 2008)

Claudy schrieb:


> .........einfach nur fahren und ab und an gibt es einen Piekser ins Ohr. Den goldenen Schlaffi gab es nicht . Meine Werte hab ich auch (und diese wurden ausführlich mit der Scheffin bequatscht  und verglichen).
> 
> Mein Motto für die nächsten Wochen - *Grundlage* - und dann geht es weiter



Die geben einem dann aber schon die optimalen Trainingsbereiche vor oder? Also welcher Pulsbereich bei Dir GA1 ist und so weiter?

Und bekommt man auch einen TP erstellt? Wie lange reicht der?

So, jetzt habe ich genugt genervt mit meinen viele Fragen.


----------



## Kedi (9. Januar 2008)

Andreas schrieb:


> Der Werte wäre aber mitten in der Saison interessanter und nicht am Anfang, oder?



Ich habe so etwas noch nie gemacht. 

Aber ich finde es interessanter, am "Anfang" - so wie bei Claudy - einer Saison und dann vielleicht nochmal nach 3 oder 6 (?) Monaten einen Test zu machen. Denke, dass man dann einen Vergleich hat, inwieweit man sich verbessert hat oder was man ändern/einbauen müsste. 

Keine Ahnung ... Ich glaube, das ist so individuell ... Ich bin eher ein Fahrer, der nach Gefühl fährt ...

Salü, kedi


----------



## troll (9. Januar 2008)

Kedi schrieb:


> 3 oder 6 (?) Monaten einen Test zu machen. Denke, dass man dann einen Vergleich hat, inwieweit man sich verbessert hat oder was man ändern/einbauen müsste.
> 
> 
> Salü, kedi



ja...am anfang um die bereiche festzulegen ...dann am ende von den größeren trainingsblöcken

bewerten ob "man/frau" das braucht ...muss jede/r selber ...ist eine "glaubensfrage"

salü
t.


----------



## Erdi01 (9. Januar 2008)

Marathon2004 schrieb:


> Die geben einem dann aber schon die optimalen Trainingsbereiche vor oder? Also welcher Pulsbereich bei Dir GA1 ist und so weiter?
> 
> Und bekommt man auch einen TP erstellt? Wie lange reicht der?
> :


Ja sicher bekommt man einen TP, sonst braucht man gar keine LD machen und der reicht immer bis zur nächsten LD. Und durch DEINEN TP wird's dann auch irgendwann einsam  

Ich finde insgesamt mal ein, zwei LD's zur Bestimmung seiner Werte ist noch sinnvoll, alles andere nicht mehr. 

Das gibt's aber auch kostenlos beim Arzt  

Schönen Tag ...


----------



## Andreas (9. Januar 2008)

Kedi schrieb:


> Ich habe so etwas noch nie gemacht.
> 
> Aber ich finde es interessanter, am "Anfang" - so wie bei Claudy - einer Saison und dann vielleicht nochmal nach 3 oder 6 (?) Monaten einen Test zu machen. Denke, dass man dann einen Vergleich hat, inwieweit man sich verbessert hat oder was man ändern/einbauen müsste.
> 
> ...



Ja, das macht Sinn. Besonders um seine ANS zu bestimmen und den Trainingsfortschritt zu sehen. Aber die Powerzahl Watt/kg hat bestimmt eine bessere Aussagekraft wenn man(n/frau) gut im Training ist - so als Vergleich zu den Profis. 

@Erdi: kostenlos beim Arzt? Habe ich noch nie gehört. Vielleicht ein Belastungs EKG, aber keine Laktat-Messung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Claudy (9. Januar 2008)

Kedi schrieb:


> Ich habe so etwas noch nie gemacht.
> 
> Aber ich finde es interessanter, am "Anfang" - so wie bei Claudy - einer Saison und dann vielleicht nochmal nach 3 oder 6 (?) Monaten einen Test zu machen. Denke, dass man dann einen Vergleich hat, inwieweit man sich verbessert hat oder was man ändern/einbauen müsste.



Der Hauptgrund diesen Test zu machen, sind meine sehr hohen Pulswerte. Bis August bin ich ebenfalls komplett "ohne" gefahren und war/bin doch sehr erschrocken, wie hoch die Werte im Vergleich sind. Der Test hat mich beruhigt und ich kenne nun meine Trainingsbereiche. 

Einen Plan habe ich nicht bekommen und bin nicht sicher, ob ich überhaupt einen möchte. Eine sehr gute Freundin fährt seit letztem Jahr streng nach Plan und ihre Touren sind tatsächlich sehr einsam geworden, manchmal wirkte sie sogar etwas kauzig aber; sie ist auch sauschnell geworden   .

Grundsätzlich, meine Testergebnisse werde ich hier icht "veröffentlichen".   

Liebe Grüße und allen einen schönen Tag.
Anke


----------



## BlackTrek (9. Januar 2008)

Also eine LD hab ich auch noch nicht gemacht und denk auch immer wieder drüber nach, ob es nicht vielleicht mal sinnvoll wäre.

Was mich davon immer wieder abhält, ist
- Absolute Leistungwerte sind eigentlich uninteressant. Sich mit den bekannten Werten irgendwelche Profis zu vergleichen ist in meinem Fall wirklich lächerlich und dass meine realen Mitfahrer normalerweise deutlich stärker sind als ich, weiss ich auch so.
- Ein individueller Trainingsplan ist bestimmt sinnvoll, wenn man ihn dann auch einhält. Aber wie soll das gehen mit stark veränderlichen Arbeitszeiten und häufigen Dienstreisen? 
- Bei vielen Leuten kam mWn unterm Strich raus "mehr GA fahren". Na, dafür brauch ich aber wirklich keine LD.

Bleibt also nur die Bestimmung der Pulszonen. Und wenn man sich das öfter antut, die Entwicklung der Leistungsfähigkeit in den verschiedenen Bereichen zu beobachten. Bringt einem die Pseudo-Exaktheit einer Messung da wirklich mehr als das was man durch Gefühl, Beobachtung und Mitfahren mit anderen sowieso erkennt?


----------



## Andreas (9. Januar 2008)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Also eine LD hab ich auch noch nicht gemacht und denk auch immer wieder drüber nach, ob es nicht vielleicht mal sinnvoll wäre.
> 
> Was mich davon immer wieder abhält, ist
> - Absolute Leistungwerte sind eigentlich uninteressant. Sich mit den bekannten Werten irgendwelche Profis zu vergleichen ist in meinem Fall wirklich lächerlich und dass meine realen Mitfahrer normalerweise deutlich stärker sind als ich, weiss ich auch so.
> ...




Mir geht es auch so. Ich habe über eine LD schon oft nachgedacht, aber es dann doch nicht gemacht, weil sich der Körper mit zunehmendem Training ja ändert und man ein LD mehrmals machen müsste und ich auch kein Profi bin. 

Richtiges Training finde ich dennoch wichtig und man muss ein Gefühl für seine ANS entwickeln. Ich hatte meine Leistung innerhalb von 12 Wochen zum Vorjahr ohne mehr Trainingsaufwand verdoppelt, nachdem ich das Buch Mountain Bike Training gelesen hatte und mich an die Grundregeln gehalten habe.

Ich muss auch nicht einen professionellen/individuellen Trainingsplan haben, um bei einem Rennen Sekunden rauszukitzeln. Vor allem muss es Spass machen und man muss mit Anderen biken können. 

Grundlage, Grundlage, Grundlage (ist eben sehr wichtig bei Ausdauersport) und Touren mit vielen Höhenmetern, bei denen der Puls automatisch über der ANS liegt reicht völlig aus.

Wer seinen Körper noch nicht gut kennt oder sich wie bei Claudy über einem ständig zu hohen Puls wundert, sollte schon mal eine LD machen. Schon alleine um sich mal durchchecken zu lassen, bevor man noch gesundheitliche Schäden davon trägt.

In einem Buch habe ich gelesen: Der einfachste und günstigste Weg die ANS selbst zu bestimmen ist wie folgt: Wenn man sich während einer Tour oder einem Lauf noch gut unterhalten kann liegt unterhalb der ANS. Der Körper bekommt noch genug Sauerstoff.


----------



## Adrenalino (9. Januar 2008)

Da muss ich mich doch mal kurz einmischen. Wenn man ( auch frau  ) einfach "Just for Fun" fahren möchte, vielleicht ab und an mal 1-2 Marathons im Jahr absolviert aber ansonsten eher Touren-lastig fährt dann macht der ganze Kram mit LD und Trainingsplan wenig Sinn, ne LD kann mal ganz informativ sein um zu sehen wo man denn leistungstechnisch so steht, wie ist der Max. Puls usw......

ABER:

Wer regelmäßig in der Saison viele Marathons und/oder CC-Rennen fährt und sich bei diesen auch von Jahr zu Jahr verbessern möchte ( AK-Wertung Top 20 bis Top 10 ), der wird irgendwann ( vielleicht nicht in den ersten Jahren ) nicht um eine regelmäßige LD und nen TP drum rum kommen!

Daß man aufgrund eines TP irgend wann einsam seine Runden zieht halte ich für Quatsch. Ich fahre auch nach TP und LD und "trainiere" regelmäßig mit anderen - die nicht unbedingt meinen Leistungsstand haben, da sind sowohl "schwächere" als auch "stärkere" dabei - oder fahre mit anderen Touren, trotzdem stagniert meine Leistung nicht oder fällt gar ab. Man muss auch variieren beim Training! Vor allem darf man nicht Sklave seines TP`s werden, sonst wirds zu verbissen und das hat dann gar keinen Sinn.


----------



## BlackTrek (9. Januar 2008)

Wo kann man denn hier in der Gegend eine LD machen lassen und was bekommt man so geboten? Erfahrungen?


----------



## Andreas (9. Januar 2008)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Wo kann man denn hier in der Gegend eine LD machen lassen und was bekommt man so geboten? Erfahrungen?



Ein Kollege hat es vor unserem Alpen-X beim Sportmedizinisches Institut an der Frankfurter Commerzbank Arena machen lassen:

http://www.smi-frankfurt.de


----------



## Erdi01 (9. Januar 2008)

Andreas schrieb:


> @Erdi: kostenlos beim Arzt? Habe ich noch nie gehört. Vielleicht ein Belastungs EKG, aber keine Laktat-Messung.


Was ist eine LD denn Anderes als ein Belastungs-EKG mit Laktatmessung ...

OK ein Trainingsplan wird er Dir nicht erstellen, alles Andere kann er und noch vieles mehr. Kommt halt auf Dein Verhältnis zum Arzt an  

Ich kenne alle meine Werte ... aber es interessiert mich nicht ... und hier kann auch keiner was mit MEINEN Werten anfangen, also behalte ich sie auch für mich.


----------



## Adrenalino (9. Januar 2008)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Wo kann man denn hier in der Gegend eine LD machen lassen und was bekommt man so geboten? Erfahrungen?



Hab gehört daß das Sportmedizinische Institut der UNI Frankfurt gute Arbeit leistet!
www.smi-frankfurt.de


----------



## eDw (9. Januar 2008)

Hi Eisbaeren,
vielleicht habt Ihr ja Lust im Februar bei uns vorbeizukommen. Wird sicher interessant:

************************************************** *****************************
18. Februar 2008 
Vortrag FRAX (Freeride AlpenX) im Martinushaus in Aschaffenburg

Wir haben's geschafft! Carsten Schymik http://www.schymik.de/ kommt uns besuchen und zeigt und seine beeindruckenden Bilder!
Hier könnt Ihr euch schon mal einen vorgeschmack holen: http://www.fraxn.de/
Carsten hat an der Trailskala fuer MTB mitgearbeitet und ist Admin im IBC
Also, packt die Famile ein und kommt ins Martinushaus! 
More Info: http://www.AB-Biker.de

************************************************** *****************************


----------



## Marathon2004 (9. Januar 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ja sicher bekommt man einen TP, sonst braucht man gar keine LD machen und der reicht immer bis zur nächsten LD. Und durch DEINEN TP wird's dann auch irgendwann einsam
> 
> Ich finde insgesamt mal ein, zwei LD's zur Bestimmung seiner Werte ist noch sinnvoll, alles andere nicht mehr.
> 
> ...



Na, da muss ich doch gleich mal mit meinem Hausarzt reden.  



Claudy schrieb:


> Der Hauptgrund diesen Test zu machen, sind meine sehr hohen Pulswerte. Bis August bin ich ebenfalls komplett "ohne" gefahren und war/bin doch sehr erschrocken, wie hoch die Werte im Vergleich sind. Der Test hat mich beruhigt und ich kenne nun meine Trainingsbereiche.
> 
> Einen Plan habe ich nicht bekommen und bin nicht sicher, ob ich überhaupt einen möchte. Eine sehr gute Freundin fährt seit letztem Jahr streng nach Plan und ihre Touren sind tatsächlich sehr einsam geworden, manchmal wirkte sie sogar etwas kauzig aber; sie ist auch sauschnell geworden   .
> 
> ...



Naja, einen Plan zu bekommen heist ja noch lange nicht, das man sich auch akribisch daran halten muss.  Das einzige mal, das ich mich in der Vergangenheit halbwegs an einen Plan gehalten habe, war in der Vorbereitung auf den Mainz-Marathon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fohns (9. Januar 2008)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> - Bei vielen Leuten kam mWn unterm Strich raus "mehr GA fahren". Na, dafür brauch ich aber wirklich keine LD.



das habe ich auch oft gehört.
deswegen wollte ich eigentlich auch keine machen. nun hab ich aber einen gutschein geschenkt bekommen für eine LD bei dem SMI in frankfurt.
mache ich aber erst im frühjahr, allein aus zeitgründen. scheint wohl auch ein wenig zu dauern, bis man einen termin bekommt.

dann bin ich echt gespannt, was die leute bei mir als ausgewiesenem mainspacken(=grundlagen-)fahrer sagen werden. 

viele grüße vom 
fohns.


----------



## Kedi (9. Januar 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ... Ich finde insgesamt mal ein, zwei LD's zur Bestimmung seiner Werte ist noch sinnvoll, alles andere nicht mehr.
> 
> Das gibt's aber auch kostenlos beim Arzt
> 
> Schönen Tag ...



Sorry, es kostet uns alle etwas  .






Adrenalino schrieb:


> Daß man aufgrund eines TP irgend wann einsam seine Runden zieht halte ich für Quatsch ... "trainiere" regelmäßig mit anderen ... da sind sowohl "schwächere" als auch "stärkere" dabei - oder fahre mit anderen Touren, ...



Ich trainiere auch gerne mit anderen. Aber sehr oft fahre ich alleine: Aus zeitlichen Gründen, oder weil ich dann mein Ding durchziehen kann, wie ich kann und möchte. 

Ich habe mit der Zeit gelernt, mich besser einzuschätzen und weiß mittlerweile, wo meine Grenzen liegen. Zu Beginn meiner Radbessenheit habe ich mir eine Pulsuhr gekauft. Dann habe ich meinen "2. holländischen Trainer" kennengelernt; der meinte, ich solle das Ding wegschmeißen, mein Tacho abkleben ... kompromisslos, radikal, revolutionär  . 

Mir hat es gut getan. Jeder muss selbst entscheiden, was für sie/ihn das beste ist. Aber nur einmal würde ich auch gerne meine watt/kg wissen  .

Salü, kedi


----------



## m.a.t. (9. Januar 2008)

ANS, Watt/kg etc. kann man auch selbst kostenlos unter _realen_ Bedingungen an einem langen gleichmäßigen Anstieg (Feldberg) ausmessen, Hilfe zur Rechnung gibts unter kreuzotter.de
Für Hobbyfahrer die keinen Leistungsmesser (SRM, ergomo) haben, ist ne LD rausgeschmissenes Geld. Das ist zumindest meine (sicher streitbare) Meinung. Weil Intervalltraining nach Gefühl genauer als nach trägem Puls funktioniert und für GA brauch ich keine LD. 
Habt ihr zu eurer Leistungsdiagnostik eigentlich eine Fehlerrechnung mitbekommen? Ansonsten ist das voodoo.
ciao, matthias


----------



## Mtb Ede (9. Januar 2008)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Wo kann man denn hier in der Gegend eine LD machen lassen und was bekommt man so geboten? Erfahrungen?



www.pulsbereich.de Bornwiesenweg 2, 61130 Nidderau, 06187-908634

Leistungsanalyse, Trainingsempfehlung, ca. 50,00 EUR (2007)

Ergebnis = GA und null FUN


----------



## Erdi01 (9. Januar 2008)

Kedi schrieb:


> Sorry, es kostet uns alle etwas  .


*Punkt 1 :* Du hast mein Augenzwinkern falsch interpretiert. Also nochmal deutlicher:

Leistungsdiagnostiker ist nicht gleich Leistungsdiagnostiker, viele sind Pfuscher (siehe Hinweis von m.a.t.  ) wenige sind Kardiologen, noch weniger schicken einen vor LD zu Selbigem zum Herzcheck einschließlich Sonographie !!!

Immerhin wird im Rahmen einer "richtigen" LD die Pumpe bis auf Volllast hochgefahren, das geschieht selbst bei Dir in den seltesten Fällen beim normalen Radfahren. Sollte da was mit dem Herz-Kreislauf-System nicht stimmen kann das die erste und letzte LD gewesen sein !!!

Also sollte der ERSTE Weg so oder so zum Arzt führen, der Dich durchcheckt. Damit ist 80% einer LD sowieso erledigt. Um das Bisschen was noch fehlt kann man dann ja freundlich bitten  

*Punkt 2 :* Zahlen Krankenkassen heute schon lange nicht mehr alles !!!

*Punkt 3 :* Was willst DU mit einer LD oder einem Watt/Kg-Wert (schätze Deinen auf 4,X) !?! Du hast zwei Trainer zu Hause, die Dir alles _infundieren_ können was Du brauchst. Wurde ja eindrucksvoll an einem bestimmten Sommerwochenende letztes Jahr bewiesen  Und überhaupt, langt es Dir nicht dass *Du* mich *Bleiente* jederzeit stehen lassen kannst


----------



## Kedi (10. Januar 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Das gibt's aber auch kostenlos beim Arzt
> 
> Schönen Tag ...





Erdi01 schrieb:


> Also sollte der ERSTE Weg so oder so zum Arzt führen, der Dich durchcheckt. Damit ist 80% einer LD sowieso erledigt. Um das Bisschen was noch fehlt kann man dann ja freundlich bitten
> 
> *Punkt 2 :* Zahlen Krankenkassen heute schon lange nicht mehr alles !!!



Ist das nicht ein Widerspruch? Aber o.k., wie dem auch sei ...  





Erdi01 schrieb:


> *Punkt 3 :* Was willst DU mit einer LD oder einem Watt/Kg-Wert (schätze Deinen auf 4,X) !?! Du hast zwei Trainer zu Hause, die Dir alles _infundieren_ können was Du brauchst. Wurde ja eindrucksvoll an einem bestimmten Sommerwochenende letztes Jahr bewiesen  Und überhaupt, langt es Dir nicht dass *Du* mich *Bleiente* jederzeit stehen lassen kannst



Oh, es gibt viele, an die ich nicht rankomme ; insbesondere an meinen holländischen Trainer ... der bringt mich an die absolute :kotz:grenze. 

Salü, kedi


----------



## KillerN (10. Januar 2008)

@ Erdi Wo gehts heute lang, habe mich angemeldet und solange von oben nix runter kommt, bin ich auch pünktlich am Kreishaus.


----------



## Erdi01 (10. Januar 2008)

Kedi schrieb:


> Ist das nicht ein Widerspruch? Aber o.k., wie dem auch sei ...


Jain, hängt von Deinem persönlichen Gesundheitsrisiko ab wer was zahlt. Aber genug jetzt mit LD, braucht eh keiner. Wenn man was braucht, dann einen Gesundheitscheck ...  

Lass uns lieber heute abend KA am Berg machen und deshalb ...

*@Killer*, wie angekündigt ...



Erdi01 schrieb:


> *Übrigens: *Nächste Märchenstunde Donnerstag Es soll hoch nach Rückersbach gehen



... und runter geht's durchs Steinbachtal.

Weiterer Treffpunkt für Interessierte ca. *19:45 Seligenstadt Fähre*


----------



## Claudy (10. Januar 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *Übrigens: *Nächste Märchenstunde Donnerstag Es soll hoch nach Rückersbach gehen



.....Karsten und ich sind heute nicht dabei. Rückersbach schaffen die Lupinchen nicht  . Wir treffen uns deshalb um 18:20 am Goetheturm und werden zu viert eine etwas kleinere Runde drehen . Liebe Grüße und bis bald!

Anke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KillerN (10. Januar 2008)

das ist ja doof, wieso fahren dann der Erdi und ich alleine durch die Gegend wenn wir auch gemeinsam eine Tour fahren könnten. So sehr habe ich es ja nicht auf die Rückersbacher abgesehen *g*

@Claudy wo geht denn eure Runde entlang ?


----------



## Erdi01 (10. Januar 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> das ist ja doof, wieso fahren dann der Erdi und ich alleine durch die Gegend wenn wir auch gemeinsam eine Tour fahren könnten. So sehr habe ich es ja nicht auf die Rückersbacher abgesehen *g*
> 
> @Claudy wo geht denn eure Runde entlang ?


mir ist sowieso egal wo ich langfahre  

Wenn Ihr wollt/könnt kommt um 19 Uhr am Kreishaus vorbei und wir folgen unauffällig ...


----------



## KillerN (10. Januar 2008)

Wenn es in die Runde der Anderen passt und wir um 19 Uhr am Kreishaus dich abholen können, werde ich schon ab Goetheturm mitfahren. 

Wenn Claudy/Karsten das nicht passt von der Strecke her, fahre ich ab 19 Uhr bei dir ab Kreishaus mit, Erdi.


----------



## Claudy (10. Januar 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> Wenn es in die Runde der Anderen passt und wir um 19 Uhr am Kreishaus dich abholen können, werde ich schon ab Goetheturm mitfahren.
> 
> Wenn Claudy/Karsten das nicht passt von der Strecke her, fahre ich ab 19 Uhr bei dir ab Kreishaus mit, Erdi.



 -  Erdi holen wir um 19:00 Uhr am Kreishaus ab und Killer kommt zum Goetheturm. Werde die restlichen Mitfahrer überzeugen, dass sich der MiniUmweg über Dietzenbach lohnt . Drücken wir die Daumen, dass es nicht regnet.......

Bis denne!


----------



## KillerN (10. Januar 2008)

ok bis denne


----------



## Erdi01 (10. Januar 2008)

Claudy schrieb:


> -  Erdi holen wir um 19:00 Uhr am Kreishaus ab und Killer kommt zum Goetheturm.


Fast Perfekt ... jetzt müßt sich Kedi noch irgendwo in die Runde hängen, dann hätten wir nahezu das komplette *Sporty Team* am Start - das würd mir mal gefallen  

Bis später ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kedi (10. Januar 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Fast Perfekt ... jetzt müßt sich Kedi noch irgendwo in die Runde hängen, dann hätten wir nahezu das komplette *Sporty Team* am Start - das würd mir mal gefallen
> 
> Bis später ...



Will mit! Treffpunkt Kreishaus? Weiß nicht, ob ich das packe ...

Salü, kedi


----------



## Kedi (10. Januar 2008)

Kedi schrieb:


> Will mit! Treffpunkt Kreishaus? Weiß nicht, ob ich das packe ...
> 
> Salü, kedi




Ne, das wird knapp, ich fahre am Main lang und dann Lange Schneise ... 

Salü, kedi


----------



## Erdi01 (10. Januar 2008)

Kedi schrieb:


> Ne, das wird knapp, ich fahre am Main lang und dann Lange Schneise ...
> 
> Salü, kedi


da ich heute mal nicht der Guide bin, kann ich nix passend machen ... Schade ... anders Mal halt ... ich mache mich jetzt erstmal im Geschäft dünne ...


----------



## Kedi (11. Januar 2008)

*KillerN, *wie sieht es denn mit der Bestellung der Trikots etc. aus? 

15.01.2008 war deadline?

Arrividerci, kedi


----------



## Claudy (11. Januar 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Fast Perfekt ... jetzt müßt sich Kedi noch irgendwo in die Runde hängen, dann hätten wir nahezu das komplette *Sporty Team* am Start - das würd mir mal gefallen
> 
> Bis später ...



Schade   - hätte die Kedi gerne mal wieder gesehen  . 

Wir hatten eine sehr schöne Tour mit netten kleinen Trails und tollem Blick auf den Flughafen. Vielen Dank an die Herren Eisbären  und an den lieben Thomas  . Das war sehr sehr schön gestern  .

Liebe Grüße Anke
(die ganz schön viel Matsche im Gesicht und in den Augen hatte)


----------



## Lupo (11. Januar 2008)

Kedi schrieb:


> *KillerN, *wie sieht es denn mit der Bestellung der Trikots etc. aus?
> 
> 15.01.2008 war deadline?
> 
> Arrividerci, kedi



hab ich jetzt was verpasst


----------



## KillerN (11. Januar 2008)

@Kedi Montag wollten wir eigentlich die Bestellmengen zusammenrechnen und dann die "Rechnungen" rausschicken.

Möchtest du noch was bestellen ? Mach das doch bis Sonntag.

Bis auf wenige Einzelne hat jeder seine Bestellung abgegeben, daher wird Sonntagnacht als Zeitpunkt stehen bleiben.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## bluebike (11. Januar 2008)

Hallo Eisbären,

das war eine nette flotte Runde gestern. Ich hoffe, ihr seid alle heile zu Hause angekommen.
Wenn es denn öfter eine Goetheturmsektion (GTS) gibt, bin ich gerne wieder mal dabei. Alleine und im Dunkeln finde ich den Weg nach DB nie und nimmer.

Gruß aus Niederrad, thomas


----------



## fohns (12. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

werbung in eigener sache mit einem klassischen doppelpost...
ich verschenke einen montageständer von Velomann, modell Bike Trim V 2500.
das problem ist, dass die klemmschraube an der klemmvorrichtung defekt ist. sie hat auf etwa 2cm ein kaputtes gewinde.
solch eine klemmschraube selbst herzustellen, dürfte für einen mechaniker oder dreher mit den entsprechenden maschinen und material kein problem sein. ein nachschneiden des gewindes (müsste M8 sein) reicht meiner meinung nach nicht.
vielleicht kann ja jemand das ding nachmachen oder kennt jemand, der einen kennt, der sowas kann.

ich habe mal versucht, ein bild von der klemmschraube mit meiner kamera zu machen: klick hier
mit viel phantasie erkennt man das defekte gewinde. die aufnahme des kunststoffgriffs ist ein sechskant. 

ansonsten ist der montagständer in ordnung, ist etwa ein jahr alt und recht robust (jaja, bis auf die schraube an der klemmvorrichtung).

wer den velomann haben will oder noch fragen hat, bitte eine PN an mich.

viele grüße vom
fohns.


----------



## matschkopp (12. Januar 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ... ENDLICH hast Du Ihn den Schlaffi in *GOLD* ... Du denkst: "was ist denn jetzt, ich komme gar keinen Berg rauf  ... Richtig, aber Du hast eine Top GA1.




Hallo zusammen,

vorstellen muss ich mich ja sicher nicht - habe ich ja schon vor einigen dutzend Seiten in diesem Thread getan  

Ich wollte nur kurz auf eine morgige MTB/CC Tour aus dem RR Forum hinweisen ... aber DAZU wollte ich dann auch mal was sagen:



Erdi01 schrieb:


> *Trainigsfahrten nach LD ist wie Kernsanierung, alles was schon mal da war ist erstmal weg und ob der Neubau wesentlich besser wird wie der Altbau muß sich auch erst noch beweisen*


Ich fahre seit 6 Jahren Rad - und habe mich immer gewundert warum ich trotz stetig steigender Umfänge im Vergleich zu anderen ne Wurst war. Das hat sich relativ geändert, nachdem ich - vielleicht nicht nach einem akribischen Plan - aber nach Regeln fahre: Grundlage, Steigerungen, KA, Krafttraining, Pulsbereiche ..... UND Spaßfahren. Und Du wirst es nicht glauben, durch dieses strukturiertere Fahren statt ausschliesslich je nach Wetter und Beingefühl - es geht besser. Und weil es besser geht, macht das Spaßfahren dann auch mehr Spaß (wenn man sich nicht so quälen muss, neben Kedi bei den RTFs den Herren mit den schnellen Klamotten am Berg davonzutreten und dabei locker schwätzen   ) Im übrigen beschäftigt sich eine ganze Wissenschaft damit - und das seit langer Zeit - meinst, Du deren Erkenntnisse sind vom Mond?

und ausserdem ... 


Erdi01 schrieb:


> ... ENDLICH hast Du Ihn den Schlaffi in *GOLD* ... Du denkst: "was ist denn jetzt, ich komme gar keinen Berg rauf  ... Richtig, aber Du hast eine Top GA1.


Wie erwähnt - ich fahre strukturiert und nach einem gewissen Schema. Ich fahre aber nur selten dabei alleine und habe dabei eigentlich nicht das Gefühl, anderen hinterherzuhecheln nur weil ich nur eine super GA hätte. Insbesondere an den Bergen merke ich strukturiertes und geplantes Trainieren seitdem ich es so fahre deutlich: nämlich vorne raus und nicht hinten dran.


und dann noch ...


Erdi01 schrieb:


> ... aus "Spaßfahrten" werden einsame Fahrten ... warum? ... weil Du nach DEINEM Trainigsplan fährst, der nur auf DICH passt und kein Anderer mit DEINEM Fahrplan was anfangen kann.


Auch das kann ich nicht teilen - ich fahre manchmal alleine, weil es sich zeitlich nicht anders organisieren lässt, ich fahre oft in Gruppen weil diese irgendwie ein Tempo fahren (nicht immer aber oft). ICH fahre dabei geplant (ich weiss ja nicht, wie die anderen das machen ???) - vielmehr habe ich das Gefühl, dass ich eher beim SPASSFAHREN (um mal wieder meinen eigenen Begriff zu verwenden  ) alleine fahre, weil gerade DA einige (ausser Karsten) nicht mitwollen - warum eigentlich?

Ergo, ich kann Deine Bedenken nicht teilen. Mann KANN nach Plan fahren - muss sich dabei nicht akribisch daran halten. Das sagt Dir auch jeder vernünftige Trainer --> "in der Gruppe fahren geht vor!". Und wenn Du weiterhin meinst, dass geplantes, strukturiertes Fahren keinen Spaß, langsam und einsam macht - dann sollten wir vielleicht mal mehr zusammen fahren  


Und DESHALB - wer von Euch hat morgen Lust auf eine Zwittertour "dicke Reifen und dünne Reifen" - MTB und CC im Taunus? Dann schaut mal hier - es würde mich freuen einige von Euch (und die Wenigen, die ich aus diesem Thrad kenne) mal wieder zur GA  zu treffen .... 

Gruss
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (12. Januar 2008)

matschkopp schrieb:


> wer von Euch hat morgen Lust auf eine Zwittertour "dicke Reifen und dünne Reifen" - MTB und CC im Taunus? Dann schaut mal hier - es würde mich freuen einige von Euch (und die Wenigen, die ich aus diesem Thrad kenne) mal wieder zur GA  zu treffen ....



also Claudy und ich fahren da auch mit - obwohl oder gerade weil er matschkopp heisst  .

Wenn jemand Interesse hat kann ich noch 11:10 Flößerbrücke Ffm anbieten, aber dann bitte hier Bescheid geben.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Kedi (12. Januar 2008)

Hallo Erfinder der "Pumpen-Marie",

falls du hier reinschauen solltest: 

Klar habe ich dich erkannt! Tut mir leid, dass ich weitergefahren bin, aber ich hoffe, du hast gehört, dass ich meinen Rythmus durchziehen wollte  . 

Wir sehen uns bestimmt nochmal!

Salü, Sonny


----------



## Erdi01 (13. Januar 2008)

matschkopp schrieb:


> Mann KANN nach Plan fahren -


Ja kann man, man kanns aber auch LASSEN, so wie ich  Ich "muß" für kein JTT oder Ähnliches trainieren. Das bisschen SaCalobra auf Malle oder Halfpipe hier  geht auch aus'm Stand  


> dann sollten wir vielleicht mal mehr zusammen fahren


da bin ich dann wieder 100% bei Dir, nur morgen nicht  

Während hier anscheihnend wieder alles mit "Pumpen, Keulen und Käuchen" verbracht hatt, habe ich den Tag im Keller *mit Schrauben am Rush verbracht* und werd morgen dann erstmal auf Probefahrt gehen.

*@Fohns*, wann kommt Ihr morgen *(edith: ist ja schon heute)* in Seligenstadt an der Fähre vorbei? Vllt hänge ich mich ein Stück drann ...


----------



## matschkopp (13. Januar 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> mit Schrauben am Rush verbracht



MIT Plan, oder OHNE ?


----------



## fohns (13. Januar 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Fohns*, wann kommt Ihr morgen *(edith: ist ja schon heute)* in Seligenstadt an der Fähre vorbei? Vllt hänge ich mich ein Stück drann ...



ich schätze mal, dass wir so gegen 11.45 uhr in selilgenstadt sein werden. 
wirds klappen?


----------



## Erdi01 (13. Januar 2008)

fohns schrieb:


> ich schätze mal, dass wir so gegen 11.45 uhr in selilgenstadt sein werden.
> wirds klappen?


JA, vorrausgesetzt ich bleib durch meine PLANLOSE Schrauberei unterwegs nicht liegen 

Bis später ...

*Edit meint:* Ich habe garkeine Handynummer von Dir, wie kann das denn sein. Schick mir mal eine ...


----------



## fohns (13. Januar 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> JA, vorrausgesetzt ich bleib durch meine PLANLOSE Schrauberei unterwegs nicht liegen




 

naja, ein schrauberkurs bei einer tour vom meister ist doch immer gerne genommen. ob mit oder ohne plan, was machts schon...

meine nummer ist unterwegs zu Dir.


----------



## Kedi (13. Januar 2008)

matschkopp schrieb:


> Und DESHALB - wer von Euch hat morgen Lust auf eine Zwittertour "dicke Reifen und dünne Reifen" - MTB und CC im Taunus? Gruss
> Stefan





fohns schrieb:


> ich schätze mal, dass wir so gegen 11.45 uhr in selilgenstadt sein werden.
> wirds klappen?



Kann mich leider keiner Tour anschließen ; heute wird noch ein Freund vorbeikommen ...  und so wird es - wenn überhaupt - für mich nur zu einer einsamen, max. 2 stündigen Fahrt reichen  .

Viel Spaß und gute Fahrt euch allen, 
salü, kedi


----------



## Kedi (13. Januar 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Während hier anscheihnend wieder alles mit "Pumpen, Keulen und Käuchen" verbracht hatt, habe ich den Tag im Keller *mit Schrauben am Rush verbracht* und werd morgen dann erstmal auf Probefahrt gehen.




10,76 kg ... das Gewicht steigt aber, wenn du durch Schlamm und Matsch fährst  . Hoffe, dass du mit dem Lenker keine Probleme bekommst ...

Salü, kedi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (13. Januar 2008)

Hallöchen, ist irgendjemand heute für ne kleine Tour zu haben? So 2-3 Stunden vielleicht, möglichst bald  Wo genau kann man ja noch absprechen wenn sich jemand bei mir meldet. Hauptsache trailig wenns geht 
Kedi, du vielleicht? Hast ja ähnliche Pläne gerade


----------



## Lupo (13. Januar 2008)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Hallöchen, ist irgendjemand heute für ne kleine Tour zu haben?



wir starten jetzt gleich zu ner kleinen tour aber bei meinem aktuellen zustand wirds bestimmt net trailig werden, eher gemütlich......


----------



## theobviousfaker (13. Januar 2008)

Lupo schrieb:


> wir starten jetzt gleich zu ner kleinen tour aber bei meinem aktuellen zustand wirds bestimmt net trailig werden, eher gemütlich......



Zu spät, da war ich schon auf dem Weg zum Taunus  Bin heute den Altkönig hoch, geniales Lichtspiel auf dem Gipfel heute  Bei Gelegenheit verlinke ich mal ein paar Bilder, soweit die das rüberbringen können.
Was ist denn mit deinem Zustand? Gute Besserung wünsch ich dir 

*Morgen früh hat wohl keiner zufällig Zeit?* Abends wirds nix, geht bei mir nur in der Früh.


----------



## Lupo (13. Januar 2008)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> ....
> Was ist denn mit deinem Zustand? Gute Besserung wünsch ich dir ...


dankedanke, nix schlimmes nur koppweh wie immer wenn ich um 12 uhr aus ner tiefschlafphase gerissen werde 
schieb doch mal ein paar bilder hoch, so langsam muss ich auch mal wieder in den taunus...

morgen früh geht nix aber falls dir langweilig ist und du gern an lkw schraubst kannste gern bei mir vorbeikommen


----------



## RedRum05 (13. Januar 2008)

Nachdem mich die letzten Tage ne leichte Erkältung "geplagt" hat gings heute mal spontan mim Bruder in den Spessart 
Bei Sonnenschein und blauem Himmel gestartet und ab Aschaffenburg ist es dann plötzlich ordentlich zu gezogen. War aber ne schöne Tour bei molligen 2°C  

Wie ich gehört hab, wurde ich die Woche entlarft  

@Erdi.. bevor du fragst - es dauert  
Mangelnde Zeit und langsame Arbeiter helfen da nicht wirklich weiter!


----------



## Erdi01 (13. Januar 2008)

Kedi schrieb:


> Hoffe, dass du mit dem Lenker keine Probleme bekommst ...


... solange Prinzesschen ihn mir nicht ansägt, mache ich mir da keine Gedanken  

Der hält sicher genauso wie meine *CARBON*lefty, meine *CARBON*sattelstütze, Meine *CARBON*kurbel und so manche weitere *CARBON*parts auf'em Renner  

Und falls er doch schlapp macht, muß ich's nur überleben. RazzeFazze gibt lebenslange Garantie auf den *CARBON*lenker 

*@Red*, Nachtschicht und selber machen heisst, das Zauberwort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KillerN (13. Januar 2008)

Hallo Leute, 

es stehen sicher noch ein paar Trikot Bestellungen aus, wäre nicht schlecht, wenn das jetzt gemacht werden könnte. 

Grüße
Jens


----------



## theobviousfaker (13. Januar 2008)

Lupo schrieb:


> morgen früh geht nix aber falls dir langweilig ist und du gern an lkw schraubst kannste gern bei mir vorbeikommen



Kann gut sein das ich wirklich vorbeischaue, deine Adresse hab ich noch


----------



## karsten13 (13. Januar 2008)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Kann gut sein das ich wirklich vorbeischaue, deine Adresse hab ich noch



@Lupo: Dann stellste aber ein ge*fake*tes Bild davon hier rein 



theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Zu spät, da war ich schon auf dem Weg zum Taunus  Bin heute den Altkönig hoch, geniales Lichtspiel auf dem Gipfel heute



im Taunus waren wir heute auch, Fazit: Trau keinem Matschkopp  .
Der versteht unter GA1 und kaum hm irgendwie was anderes als der Rest der Welt  .
Schön war's trotzdem  .

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## BlackTrek (13. Januar 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Der versteht unter GA1 und kaum hm irgendwie was anderes als der Rest der Welt  .
> Schön war's trotzdem  .



Ich war heute mit Adrenalino und noch ein paar anderen in der Wetterau unterwegs. Das war tatsächlich GA und wenig hm. Und schön war's auch...


----------



## karsten13 (13. Januar 2008)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Ich war heute mit Adrenalino und noch ein paar anderen in der Wetterau unterwegs. Das war tatsächlich GA und wenig hm. Und schön war's auch...



die Adrenalino-Touren hab ich auch unter Beobachtung  .
Momentan ist bei mir samstag allerdings go-crazy ziemlich fix und sonntags darfs auch mal mehr als GA1 sein - das fahre ich sonst die ganze Woche über ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Lupo (14. Januar 2008)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Kann gut sein das ich wirklich vorbeischaue, deine Adresse hab ich noch



kannste gern machen, kaffee ist gekocht


----------



## Google (14. Januar 2008)

*Piep*....Wieder da bin  

Wehe meine heutige Trikotbestellung gilt nicht mehr


----------



## KillerN (14. Januar 2008)

Google schrieb:


> *Piep*....Wieder da bin
> 
> Wehe meine heutige Trikotbestellung gilt nicht mehr



Hi Google, 

wieder mit der Titanic heimgekommen  

Bestellungen werde ich erst abschließen wenn ich heute Abend Zuhause bin und die Mails abgerufen habe.

Ich schicke dann die Datenbank zum Jörg weiter und er rechnet alles aus. 

Dann bekommt jeder seine "Rechnung" + Jörgs Kontodaten und ab gehts zu Owayo  

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Google (14. Januar 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> wieder mit der Titanic heimgekommen


Jeep. Unsere Titanic ist die mit dem gelb-blauen Schornstein   HARR,HARR!


----------



## Claudy (14. Januar 2008)

Und wo ist das schöne Bild mit dem blauen Himmel  und dem türkisen Wasser  entstanden!? 

Grüße Anke
(ganz großer Karibik Fan)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KillerN (14. Januar 2008)

Angeber ! 

@Erdi  Wo gehts am Donnerstag lang ? Wenn das Wetter passt, bin ich dabei 

Eine Samstags MTB Tour wäre auch cool, aber unter 100km


----------



## Google (14. Januar 2008)

@[email protected] Das war auf den Virgin Islands, St. Juan. Die schönste Insel auf unserer Reise. Das schönste Wasser hatte Grand Turk, die ist aber flach und ich mags halt gerne bergig.

Apropos bergig  Malle ist nicht mehr weit, genauer gesagt nur noch 8 Wochen   

Das heißt: Schnell wieder ins biken durch Grundlage kommen, dann ein bisschen mit Schmackes auf Malle hinarbeiten......Außerdem noch 5 Kilo in den 8 Wochen abnehmen. Also los gehts, es ist keine Zeit ans kalte Wetter in Deutschland zu denken oder der Karibik hinterher zu träumen  

Ich fang wie gesagt erst mal mit GA an:

*GA Tour mit ein bisserl Kraft zur Rückersbacher Schlucht am Mittwoch

Mainspacking am Donnerstag​*
Und am Sonntag wollte ich nach Klingenberg oder Miltenberg zum Bäcker. Da würd ich mich freuen wenn sich ein paar Mitstreiter finden könnten  Samstag kann ich voraussichtlich nicht.

*Sonntagsspacking nach Klingen- oder Miltenberg​*
Grüße an alle


Google


----------



## Marathon2004 (14. Januar 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Während hier anscheihnend wieder alles mit "Pumpen, Keulen und Käuchen" verbracht hatt, habe ich den Tag im Keller *mit Schrauben am Rush verbracht* und werd morgen dann erstmal auf Probefahrt gehen.
> ...



Das wird aber ein feines Rad (oder ist es schon?)  

Seit heute besitze ich aber immerhin schon mal ein einfaches Cannondale.   Noch steht es beim Händler zwecks kleinerer Modifikationen aber ich hoffe, dass das bis zum WE klappt.  



KillerN schrieb:


> Angeber !
> 
> @Erdi  Wo gehts am Donnerstag lang ? Wenn das Wetter passt, bin ich dabei
> 
> Eine Samstags MTB Tour wäre auch cool, aber unter 100km



Donnerstag würde mich auch interessieren. Die Wetteraussichten sind bisher allerdings nicht berauschend.


----------



## Erdi01 (14. Januar 2008)

Marathon2004 schrieb:


> Das wird aber ein feines Rad (oder ist es schon?)


ist es schon seit einem Jahr, nur bin ich die gleichnamige *Rushour* nicht wirklich oft damit gefahren  
*Edith meint: man könnte auch sagen Du hast Dich NIE blicken lassen* 

Es wird "nur" weiter verfeinert, der Si-Vorbau hatt richtig Sinn gemacht. Der neue CARBONlenker ist nur aus kosmetischen Gründen draufgekommen, weil er glänzend SichtCARBON ist und besser zu den ganzen glänzenden SichtCARBON-Parts passt. Der "alte" CARBONlenker ist matt und liegt jetzt im Keller bei dem ganzen anderen Zeugs 



> Seit heute besitze ich aber immerhin schon mal ein einfaches Cannondale.


Na endlich mal Einer der sich ne gescheite Marke  käuft und nicht so bruchgefährdestes oder gar orangenes Zeugs  


> Donnerstag würde mich auch interessieren. Die Wetteraussichten sind bisher allerdings nicht berauschend.


Heute ist Montag, da mache ich mir wegen DO doch noch keinen Kopp  

Aber Ihr dürft gern was vorschlagen.

Du kannst uns mal in Dtz abholen und dann Richtung Egelsbach mitnehmen. In so ne Runde kann sich vllt auch mal *@Andreas* mit reinhängen. Seit der in Büttelborn "haust" hört und sieht man nix mehr  Und ... ich würde durchaus auch mal am WE in die Richtung aufbrechen, wenn einer was anbietet  

Also ich höre ...

*@Google,* so ne lange GA Runde am WE hatte ich auch schon im Sinn


----------



## Google (15. Januar 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Google,* so ne lange GA Runde am WE hatte ich auch schon im Sinn


Würd mich freuen  Kriegst auch einen Kaffee ausgegeben  

Grüße


Google mit Jetle(_ck mich am Arsch_)


----------



## Kedi (15. Januar 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Na endlich mal Einer der sich ne gescheite Marke  käuft und nicht so bruchgefährdestes oder gar orangenes Zeugs




Bekommst du von Cannodale auch noch Geld für deine Sprüche und Lobgesänge? Und wer entscheidet hier, ob das eine gescheiter ist als das andere?! 

:kotz: :kotz: :kotz: 

Jeder fährt mit dem, was einem gefällt, passt ...  



kedi


----------



## Erdi01 (15. Januar 2008)

Kedi schrieb:


> :kotz: :kotz: :kotz:
> 
> Jeder fährt mit dem, was einem gefällt, passt ...
> 
> ...


... kommt mir gerade so vor als ob Du mich erstnehmen würdest, wäre ja ganz was Neues  

Klar soll und kann Jeder fahren was er will  

Übrings: Habe letzt gedacht es wäre soweit und mein 13 Jahre alter Cannondale Hardtailrahmen wäre durch ... wieder NIX, war nur das Tretlager, dass sich mit lauten Knacken und Knirschen verabschiedet hatt, das CD ist einfach nicht klein zu kriegen 

Und Fakt: CD Rahmen sind nun mal mit die Besten die Du für Geld kriegen kannst ...

Das war das Wort zum Dienstag ...


----------



## Marathon2004 (15. Januar 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *Edith meint: man könnte auch sagen Du hast Dich NIE blicken lassen*
> 
> Du kannst uns mal in Dtz abholen und dann Richtung Egelsbach mitnehmen. In so ne Runde kann sich vllt auch mal *@Andreas* mit reinhängen. Seit der in Büttelborn "haust" hört und sieht man nix mehr  Und ... ich würde durchaus auch mal am WE in die Richtung aufbrechen, wenn einer was anbietet
> 
> Also ich höre ...



Zu Punkt 1: Ich gelobe Besserung.   (Allerdings stehe ich morgens um 5:30 auf, was mir doch extrem schwer fällt, wenn ich erst zwischen 23:00 und 24:00 ins bett komme, Mann wird hal älter.  ). 

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, ging die Runde über Roßdorf (Wellmann-Runde  ) doch ganz gut. Da können Andreas und ich zumindest im Koberstädter Wald aussteigen und sind dann recht zügig daheim.  

Frankenstein würde ich auch mal wieder gerne fahren, aber mit dem Mounti und das wird bis Do. nichts (das Cannondale bekommt die neue V-Drive Kurbel vom Giant, XT-Shifter und noch etwas Kleinkrams und steht deswegen noch beim Händler meines Vertrausen in Neu-Isenburg). 



Erdi01 schrieb:


> ... kommt mir gerade so vor als ob Du mich erstnehmen würdest, wäre ja ganz was Neues
> 
> Klar soll und kann Jeder fahren was er will
> 
> ...



Neben dem Preis, war der gute Ruf des Rahmens der ausschlaggebende Grund.  (Ist immerhin noch ein guter alter CAAD 4 "Handmade in USA")


----------



## Andreas (15. Januar 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Und Fakt: CD Rahmen sind nun mal mit die Besten die Du für Geld kriegen kannst ...



Gab es nicht in den USA beim Scalpel gerade eine Rueckrufaktion 



			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Du kannst uns mal in Dtz abholen und dann Richtung Egelsbach mitnehmen. In so ne Runde kann sich vllt auch mal @Andreas mit reinhängen. Seit der in Büttelborn "haust" hört und sieht man nix mehr Und ... ich würde durchaus auch mal am WE in die Richtung aufbrechen, wenn einer was anbietet



Ja das ware doch was. Erdi hat den Eisbaeren am Rande vom Kreis OF nicht vergessen. Ich wuerde am Donnerstag nach Dietzenbach kommen und den Marathon2004 unterwegs aufpicken.

Am Wochenende habe ich eine interessante Route vor: Flughafen Egelsbach, Kalkofen, Jagdschloss Kranichstein, Oberwaldhaus, Vogesentrails, Burg Frankenstein, Eberstadt, Weiterstadt, Erzhausen (70km, 800 hm, 4 Baeche, 2 Seen, 1 Burg und 1 Schloss).

Hat jemand Lust mitzufahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (15. Januar 2008)

Andreas schrieb:


> Erdi hat den Eisbaeren am Rande vom Kreis OF nicht vergessen.


Ich auch nicht mein Liebster  Von mir aus sind aber die Startorte dann einfach zu weit weg  

Ich frag mal jetzt per Mail an wegen unseres Malletransfers. Ich melde mich bei allen Beteiligten dann per PN. Hoffentlich macht M-Bike noch den Transfer  

@[email protected] wie trainierst Du den im Groben nach Deinen Pulswerten ? Wie sehen Deine Trainigswochen/tage denn aus?

Grüße

Google


----------



## karsten13 (15. Januar 2008)

Andreas schrieb:


> Erdi hat den Eisbaeren am Rande vom Kreis OF nicht vergessen.



den hat keiner vergessen, der hat sich abgeseilt  .



Andreas schrieb:


> Ich wuerde am Donnerstag nach Dietzenbach kommen und den Marathon2004 unterwegs aufpicken.



hört sich gut an, solange Erdi01 nicht wieder ne 5h-Tour plant  .

Wie sieht es denn morgen aus? Hat jemand Lust so 3h zu fahren (flach, GA1)? Frühester Treffpunkt wäre 18:00 Ffm Goetheturm, gerne auch alternative Treffpunkte entsprechend später.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Erdi01 (15. Januar 2008)

Marathon2004 schrieb:


> Neben dem Preis, war der gute Ruf des Rahmens der ausschlaggebende Grund.  (Ist immerhin noch ein guter alter CAAD 4 "Handmade in USA")


*Man kann ja von Cannondale denken was man will*, aber damit hast Du nix falsch gemacht, Du hast ...

... ein TOP verarbeiteten Rahmen, der seines gleichen sucht
... eine lebenslange Garantie, wer bietet das heute noch 
... eine TOP Geometrie, schau wieviel allein bei Maras am Start sind
... eine TOP Werterhaltung, schaue Dir die Gebrauchtpreise an
... ein TOP Image

*ABER ...*

... Du hast mit der Fatty "nur" die zweitbeste Federgabel der Welt, die beste ist die Lefty  
... Du weist schon, dass Du ein 2003er Modell gekauft hast  Neu, Vorführer oder Gebraucht 

Wie auch immer, Du wirst ne Menge Freude danmit haben und NIX anderes mehr fahren wollen  

*Nebenbei:* Ein Cannondale zu fahren ist viel günstiger als die Meisten hier glauben. Die Hochpreiser sind heute andere. Wenn ich mir z.B. ein top ausgestattetetes Canyon anschaue, hatt das auch nix mehr mit günstig zu tun  Für das Geld und/oder weniger baue ich mir jeden CD-Rahmen den ich will selber auf  Aber Canyon zähl ich heute auch nicht mehr zu den "Versender", die sind richtig inovativ heute, ganz im Gegensatz zu vielen renomierten Marken, die sich nur mit Kinesis Rahmen eindecken und von ihrem früheren Image leben. Viele haben's halt noch nicht kappiert ... mit was sie da übern Tisch gezogen werden.

*Und nochwas:* Die meisten CD Rahmen sind immer noch "Handmade in USA"  Cannondale leistet sich als einer der Wenigen eine firmeneigene Carbonproduktion in den Staaten. SuperSix, SystemSix, Six13 alles "Handmade in USA" genauso wie Carbon-Rush, Scalpel oder Taurin. Und die Carbonrahmen haben AUCH lebenslange Garantie.

Synapse, BadBoys, der Fitnessbereich und die COS Rahmen kommen aus Fernost. Die COS Rahmen sind die "Billing-Dinger" Kompletträder (Hardtail) bis 1000 Euro mit 08/15 Gabeln und da muß ich als alter Cannondaler dann ...
:kotz: :kotz: :kotz: 

Immerhin haben selbst die "Dinger" lebenslange Garantie und man kann sie sogar mit Fatty und Lefty nachrüsten 

*Richtig ist aber auch:* Cannondale baut auch Mist, aktuell ein Montagefehler beim neuen Scalpel, den Andreas oben ansprach. Den berühmt berüchtigsten "Fehlschlag" habe ich mit dem Raven II im Wohnzimmer auf'm Sideboard stehen  Da bin ich aber auch anderer Meinung. CD war auch damit seiner Zeit weit voraus und sie haben es halt mal NICHT konsequent weiterverfolgt und durchgezogen. Das war der eigentliche Fehler, ein Raven II hatte immerhin vor 7 Jahren schon nahezu ein Rahmengewicht eines heutigen Scott Spark  Alles was sie weiterverfolgt und zur Serienreife gebracht haben finden sich Jahre später, nach Ablauf der Patente, in der Großserie wieder und gilt heute als absolutes muß. Beispiele? Luftfederung, Lockout, Remout, Super-V Designs, Hollotech-Kurbeln usw.
*
Aktuell bleibt abzuwarten*, was die Kanadier mit CD wollen, wenn sie's dann kaufen sollten  Vllt wollen sie nur das Know-How, wie seinerzeit die kleine Schmiede GripShift, die die komplette Firma Sachs nur wegen ihrem Plasma Schaltwerk gekauft haben (habe ich auch noch im Keller liegen; und seinerzeitiger revolutionärer XTR-Killer ). Was daraus geworden ist kennt heute Jeder ---> SRAM X.O. etc. etc. etc.

*Um die letzte Frage auch noch zu beantworten:* NEIN, ich kriege kein Geld von Dehnen und arbeite auch nicht für Die, die Fakten sprechen einfach für sich ... 

War noch was ... ach ja radl ... geht's gleich mit nächten Post weiter ...


----------



## Marathon2004 (15. Januar 2008)

Andreas schrieb:


> Gab es nicht in den USA beim Scalpel gerade eine Rueckrufaktion
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Tour hört sich mal Super an.  

Wann willst Du denn am WE fahren? Bei mir ginge evtl. Sa. Das hängt aber von Start und Dauer ab. Und natürlich von der Zustimmung meiner besseren Hälfte.  

Ach ja, und mein Cannondale habe ich bis dahin auch noch nicht. (Ich hoffe das Giant ist einsatzbereit). Die Gabel ist jetzt nochmal zum überprüfen und einstellen eingeschickt (das Rad steht ja schließlich schon ein paar Tage bei meinem Händler).


----------



## Marathon2004 (15. Januar 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *Man kann ja von Cannondale denken was man will*, aber damit hast Du nix falsch gemacht, Du hast ...
> 
> ... ein TOP verarbeiteten Rahmen, der seines gleichen sucht
> ... eine lebenslange Garantie, wer bietet das heute noch
> ...


Ja weis ich. Das Rad ist neu. Derzeit ist die Fatty zur Überprüfung und Einstellung eingeschickt. Wollte mein Händler so, damit das Ding auch wirklich ok ist. Und, zu dem Preis den ich bezahlt habe, bekomme ich kein Canyon.


----------



## Erdi01 (15. Januar 2008)

Andreas schrieb:


> Ja das ware doch was. Erdi hat den Eisbaeren am Rande vom Kreis OF nicht vergessen. Ich wuerde am Donnerstag nach Dietzenbach kommen und den Marathon2004 unterwegs aufpicken.


PRIMA  Damit ist der *N8Ride* für DO festgelegt ---> Rossdorf (Wellmann-Schaufenster) Runde  
Freue mich auf alle Mitfahrer. Nein, sollen keine 5 Stunden werden, nur 4 1/2   *späßle*


> Am Wochenende habe ich eine interessante Route vor: Flughafen Egelsbach, Kalkofen, Jagdschloss Kranichstein, Oberwaldhaus, Vogesentrails, Burg Frankenstein, Eberstadt, Weiterstadt, Erzhausen (70km, 800 hm, 4 Baeche, 2 Seen, 1 Burg und 1 Schloss).
> 
> Hat jemand Lust mitzufahren?


HIER, HIER ... ICH, wo soll ich mich eintragen  Brauch aber kein Licht - oder 

*@K13,* Grundsätzlich JA, nur im Moment nicht ... wie schon mal angekündigt, habe ich jetzt wirklich mal ein paar Gänge zurückgeschaltet. Deswegen für mich nur DO und EINMAL am WE. Erst vor Malle erhöhe ich wieder die Taktzahl. Deswegen ist die erste *Sportylady* auch schon vorbeigezogen und die *Zweite* wird sich auch nicht lange bitten lassen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (15. Januar 2008)

Marathon2004 schrieb:


> Ja weis ich. Das Rad ist neu. Derzeit ist die Fatty zur Überprüfung und Einstellung eingeschickt. Wollte mein Händler so, damit das Ding auch wirklich ok ist.


Spricht für den Händler, den ich übrigens auch kenne, Hugenottenalle - gelle  

Bis Donnertag 

*Edith:* wäre noch interessant zu wissen, wo er sie hingeschickt hatt. Zu CD selber, 88 oder Kohl ?!? Wenn 88 oder Kohl, gleich noch ein Paar Euronen dran gehängt und tunen und auf Dich und Deine Vorlieben abstimmen lassen ---> Besser geht's nimmer !!!! Spätesten dann kannst Du *ALLE* 08/15 Gabel, gleich welcher Hersteller, in die Tonne treten


----------



## Claudy (15. Januar 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ...deswegen ist die erste *Sportylady* auch schon vorbeigezogen



*MyPleasure!*


----------



## RedRum05 (15. Januar 2008)

Ganz schnell, bevor ich im Bett verschwinde.

Donnerstag bin ich dank Überstunden gegen 13 Uhr daheim und wollte direkt aufs Rad. Wenn also auch jemand daheim ist - einfach kurz bescheid geben!

@Andreas... Danke für den Gruß - ist bei mir angekommen 

Sonntag wollte ich fahren. Wenn GA und Renner tauglich wäre ich schon mal nicht abgeneigt


----------



## Kedi (16. Januar 2008)

Mir ist schlecht geworden. Ich klink mich aus. Wurde Zeit. 

Salü, kedi


----------



## Marathon2004 (16. Januar 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Spricht für den Händler, den ich übrigens auch kenne, Hugenottenalle - gelle
> 
> Bis Donnertag
> 
> *Edith:* wäre noch interessant zu wissen, wo er sie hingeschickt hatt. Zu CD selber, 88 oder Kohl ?!? Wenn 88 oder Kohl, gleich noch ein Paar Euronen dran gehängt und tunen und auf Dich und Deine Vorlieben abstimmen lassen ---> Besser geht's nimmer !!!! Spätesten dann kannst Du *ALLE* 08/15 Gabel, gleich welcher Hersteller, in die Tonne treten



Wo sie hingeht weiss ich nicht, aber zumindest habe ich einen Bogen für das Setup ausgefüllt auf dem das Einsatzgebiet meinen vorlieben fürs Setup und mein Gewicht  eingetragen sind. Setup ist aber inkl., das kostet mich nichts extra.  

Und ja, das Rad (wie auch meine letzten 3 Radkäufe  ) ist vom Patrick. (Rad+Triathlon Shop)  

Bei der Ausstattung werden noch Deore Schalhebel und Umwerfer durch aktuelle XT-Komponenten ausgetauscht. Das hintere XT-Schaltwerk weicht meinem XTR-Schaltwerk und als Kurbel wird die V-Drive von FSA montiert (die ist erst vor ca. 3 Wochen auf's Giant gekommen und da jetzt wirklich deplaziert, genau wie das XTR Schaltwerk).


----------



## Marathon2004 (16. Januar 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ist es schon seit einem Jahr, nur bin ich die gleichnamige *Rushour* nicht wirklich oft damit gefahren
> *Edith meint: man könnte auch sagen Du hast Dich NIE blicken lassen*
> 
> Es wird "nur" weiter verfeinert, der Si-Vorbau hatt richtig Sinn gemacht. Der neue CARBONlenker ist nur aus kosmetischen Gründen draufgekommen, weil er glänzend SichtCARBON ist und besser zu den ganzen glänzenden SichtCARBON-Parts passt. Der "alte" CARBONlenker ist matt und liegt jetzt im Keller bei dem ganzen anderen Zeugs



Die Aktion mit dem Lenker muss ich dieses Jahr auch noch beim Specialized machen.  Da ist momentan so blödes gekröpftes Teil drauf, das mir viel zu breit ist und mit dem ich absolut nicht zurecht komme.  

Da kommt dieses Jahr auf jeden Fall ein Flatbar drauf. Allerdings traue ich mich irgendwie nicht wirklich an Carbon beim Lenker.


----------



## Andreas (16. Januar 2008)

Marathon2004 schrieb:


> Die Tour hört sich mal Super an.
> 
> Wann willst Du denn am WE fahren? Bei mir ginge evtl. Sa. Das hängt aber von Start und Dauer ab. Und natürlich von der Zustimmung meiner besseren Hälfte.



Sonntag waere mir eigentlich am liebsten.


Haendler des Vertrauens = Pattrik?


----------



## m.a.t. (16. Januar 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Das war der eigentliche Fehler, ein Raven II hatte immerhin vor 7 Jahren schon nahezu ein Rahmengewicht eines heutigen Scott Spark


Nimm mal bitte die rosarote CD-Brille ab. Ein Raven ab Werk hat ohne Dämpfer ca. 2400-2500gr. Da ist es aber ja noch nicht fahrtüchtig, da muss man doch noch mind. 200gr Kleber reinkippen. Weisst du ja selbst am besten. Ein Spark wiegt ohne Dämpfer 1600-1700gr. Wahrscheinlich ist sogar ein Ransom leichter.
Meine Meinung: Seit der Pleite ist CD nicht mehr CD, die haben kein einziges neues schönes leichtes Bike mehr rausgebracht und Fullys sind sowieso alle doof. Bei CD regieren jetzt Investmentbanker.
ciao, matthias


----------



## Marathon2004 (16. Januar 2008)

Andreas schrieb:


> Sonntag waere mir eigentlich am liebsten.
> 
> 
> Haendler des Vertrauens = Pattrik?



Sonntag wird bei mir wahrscheinlich nichts.  Ich habe jeweils um 15:00 einen Schwimmkurs.

Radladen meines Vertrausens ist der Rad + Triathlon Shop in Neu-Isenburg.  
Inhaber ist Patrick Behrens und somit der Haendler meines Vertrauens. 

Edit: Endlich ist dieses provokative Foto eine Seite nach hinten gerutscht.


----------



## bluebike (16. Januar 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn morgen aus? Hat jemand Lust so 3h zu fahren (flach, GA1)? Frühester Treffpunkt wäre 18:00 Ffm Goetheturm, gerne auch alternative Treffpunkte entsprechend später.
> 
> Gruss,
> 
> Karsten.



Hallo Karsten, 
meine Mittwochabendverabredung hat sich eben zerschlagen, weil ich um 20.30 h wieder zuhause sein muss. 
Also: ich kann um 18.00h am GT sein, habe dann Zeit und Lust für eine Runde, die gegen 20.30h Niederrad tangiert.

Sehen wir uns (im fahlen Edisonlichtpegel)?
Bluebike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (16. Januar 2008)

bluebike schrieb:


> Hallo Karsten,
> meine Mittwochabendverabredung hat sich eben zerschlagen, weil ich um 20.30 h wieder zuhause sein muss.
> Also: ich kann um 18.00h am GT sein, habe dann Zeit und Lust für eine Runde, die gegen 20.30h Niederrad tangiert.
> 
> ...



schön  , halten wir das so fest.
Allerdings fahre ich nicht, wenn es aus Kübeln schüttet, sage dann aber rechtzeitig Bescheid.

Runde darfst Du Dir gerne überlegen  , mir gehen momentan die Ideen aus ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Claudy (16. Januar 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> schön  , halten wir das so fest.


   schade, dass mein Rad zum Service ist. Ich will auch mit .  Drücke euch die Daumen - die Vorhersage sagt, ab Nachmittag Sonne  . Nächste Woche bin ich wieder dabei  (dann auch mit mehr Federweg und ner neuen Knick-Sattelstütze).
Liebe Grüße Anke


----------



## bluebike (16. Januar 2008)

Claudy schrieb:


> schade, dass mein Rad zum Service ist. Ich will auch mit .  Drücke euch die Daumen - die Vorhersage sagt, ab Nachmittag Sonne  . Nächste Woche bin ich wieder dabei  (dann auch mit mehr Federweg und ner neuen Knick-Sattelstütze).
> Liebe Grüße Anke




geheuchelt!!

Du bist in Wirklichkeit zum Tratschen verabredet.
Das ist doch Deine wahre Leidenschaft.
Grüße an alle Beteiligten.

b.


----------



## Claudy (16. Januar 2008)

bluebike schrieb:


> geheuchelt!!
> 
> Du bist in Wirklichkeit zum Tratschen verabredet.
> Das ist doch Deine wahre Leidenschaft.
> ...



Nicht geheuchelt  - bin zum Traschen mit den Mädels verabredet, weil ich den Termin für das "Gabel-Gedingse" schon im Dezember ausgemacht habe und somit wußte, dass ich in dieser Woche kein MTB habe. Außerdem bin ich in der letzten Woche viel gefahren und man (frau) braucht auch mal ne Pause . 

Mein liebster Thomas du wirst es kaum glauben; ich rede gerne und viel aber ich kann auch schweigen .

Deine Anke


----------



## bluebike (16. Januar 2008)

Claudy schrieb:


> Mein liebster Thomas du wirst es kaum glauben; ich rede gerne und viel aber ich kann auch schweigen .
> 
> Deine Anke




Peace! Ich muss noch lernen die smiley-Gesichter zu bedienen, sonst nimmt mich jemand ernst... 

viel spass!


----------



## gruen (16. Januar 2008)

N'abend.
Habe mich mal vorsichtshalber angemeldet fuer morgen.
Kann aber nicht garantieren, dass ich es bis 19h schaffe.
Also bitte nicht warten.


----------



## Erdi01 (16. Januar 2008)

Kedi schrieb:


> Mir ist schlecht geworden. Ich klink mich aus. Wurde Zeit.





m.a.t. schrieb:


> Nimm mal bitte die rosarote CD-Brille ab.


Och ... das ist alles an Reaktionen auf mein zugegeben provokanten Post ... is ja langweilig  

Nur noch soviel, ich habe niergens behauptet das ein Ravenrahmen gleich leicht ist/war wie ein Spark ... das steht nur *nahezu*, eines dieser wachsweichen Juristenwörter ... 

Aber jetzt habe ich auch keine Lust mehr, mag Jeder fahren was er will und damit glücklich sein  

Ernsthaft: ich mag besonders ...

*blau*, eine besonders edle Farbe  
*weiß*, DER Trend, mittlerweile finde ich es schick  
*orange*, eine fröhlich, locker, flockige Farbe 

nur *rosarot* is NIX für mich  

Jetzt haben wir uns *ALLE* wieder lieb  nehmen uns an den Händen und fahren im Kreis ... *WIR SIND DEUTSCHLAND* 






Und ich kümmere mich mal wieder um mein aktuelles Projekt ... kleine Japanerin oder rassige Italienerin ... hm ...


----------



## karsten13 (16. Januar 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Und ich kümmere mich mal wieder um mein aktuelles Projekt ... kleine Japanerin oder rassige Italienerin ... hm ...



 Gummipuppe?


----------



## karsten13 (16. Januar 2008)

apropos Selbstbau. Das Video ist zwar nicht neu, war aber heute im Büro der Brüller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marathon2004 (17. Januar 2008)

So, das Wetter ist zwar nicht berauschend, aber es ist ja auch Januar. Die Wetterdients scheiden sich ja auch noch beträchtlich bezüglich des zu erwartenden Wetters heute Abend. 

Bleibt also nur, einen possitive Einstellung zu bewahren, dann passt dass schon.  

@Andreas: Wie sieht es aus? Wann treffen wir uns wo?


----------



## KillerN (17. Januar 2008)

@Karsten LOL 

Wenn es heute Abend nicht regnet, bin ich um 19 Uhr am Kreishaus.

Wo ich am Wochenende mitfahre, werde ich am Freitag entscheiden *g*


----------



## Andreas (17. Januar 2008)

Marathon2004 schrieb:


> @Andreas: Wie sieht es aus? Wann treffen wir uns wo?



Leider musste ich mich wieder austragen, da ich es zeitlich nicht schaffe. Sollte ich wenigstens nach 19h noch zum Biken kommen, fahre ich Euch irgendwie entgegen.


----------



## Marathon2004 (17. Januar 2008)

Andreas schrieb:


> Leider musste ich mich wieder austragen, da ich es zeitlich nicht schaffe. Sollte ich wenigstens nach 19h noch zum Biken kommen, fahre ich Euch irgendwie entgegen.



Schade. 

Wie steht es denn nun mit Deiner WE-Tour?  Sind die Rahmendaten schon bekannt? Tag war ja Sonntag. Aber wann ist der Start und wie lange dauert die Tour?


----------



## Google (17. Januar 2008)

Das Wochenende naht, hier nochmal mein Statement:

Der urlaubsverwöhnte Google ist leider gehalten am WE nach wie vor eine längere Grundlagenfahrt fahren zu müssen   Deshalb nochmal mein Tourenangebot:

*Sonntagsspacking nach Klingen- oder Miltenberg​*
@[email protected] Wenn ich nicht gerade GA-Nachholbedarf hätte, wäre ich vielleicht sogar mitgefahren.





KillerN schrieb:


> Wo ich am Wochenende mitfahre, werde ich am Freitag entscheiden *g*


 Tss, man muß sich ja förmlich feilbieten, gar prostituieren, dass jemand bei einer Tour mitfährt  Nein soweit lass ich mich nicht herab. 

Hier noch ein wunderbar, gelungenes Bild von einer der schönsten Aussichten entlang der Milten-/Klingenbergtour   





_Startzeiten wären noch aushandelbar_

Grüße

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (17. Januar 2008)

erstmal fand ich's klasse, dass *Andreas* doch noch den Weg nach Dietzenbach gefunden hatte  denn *@grün* im Gegenzug dann nicht gefunden hatte   Mit *Marathon, K13* und *mir* waren wir immerhin mal wieder zu viert unterwegs ... ich hoffe *@Andreas*, dass wir das in nächster Zeit noch öfters hinbekommen  

Wir sind durch's Messeler Hügelland bis Rossdorf und zurück gefahren und hatten unseren Spaß. Im Koberstädterwald haben sich Andreas und Marathon dann verabschiedet. K13 dann kurz vor Dietzenbach. 

Und *@Karsten* auch noch Vollwäsche abbekommen  Mich hatt's doch tätsächlich noch in Dietzenbach voll erwischt. Eh naß bin ich dann erst noch in den Garten und habe mein geliebtes   Cannondale   geduscht, dann durfte erst der Fahrer unter's Wasser. Jetzt sitze ich hier und mampfe beim tippen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (17. Januar 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Und *@Karsten* auch noch Vollwäsche abbekommen  Mich hatt's doch tätsächlich noch in Dietzenbach voll erwischt.



wir hatten uns kaum getrennt, dann ging es richtig ab. Ein einziger Wolkenbruch bis nach Hause  . Man konnte im Schein der Lupine schön sehen, was gerade auf einen zukam  - jedenfalls solange man überhaupt noch was durch die Brille sehen konnte. Nightride und Regen ist dann doch etwas suboptimal  ...


----------



## Erdi01 (17. Januar 2008)

... wenigsten haste die Regenjacke nicht umsonst angehabt


----------



## karsten13 (17. Januar 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ... wenigsten haste die Regenjacke nicht umsonst angehabt



ne, Arsch trocken  

Hab grad mal auf wetterspiegel.de geguckt, sieht krass aus:


----------



## Erdi01 (17. Januar 2008)

... das ist die Front von der ich erzählt hatte und die um 19 Uhr noch an der Grenze stand. Ich hatte ja noch gehofft man lässt sie nicht ins Land   Naja, ich fands dann jedenfalls GEIL im strömenden Regen im Garten zu stehen und abzuspritzen ... ich mein mein Rad


----------



## Andreas (18. Januar 2008)

Ja, das war eine schöne Tour gestern. Geschafft habe ich es nur pünklich zum Treffpunkt zu kommen, weil ich Rückenwind hatte, Strasse gefahren bin und kräftig in die Pedale getreten habe.

Das war auf dem Rückweg dann anders. Ab Egelsbach gab es heftigen Gegenwind mit leichten Sturmböhen und eine Vollwäsche von oben. Ich wurde bis auf die Knochen klatschnass.


----------



## Marathon2004 (18. Januar 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ... das ist die Front von der ich erzählt hatte und die um 19 Uhr noch an der Grenze stand. Ich hatte ja noch gehofft man lässt sie nicht ins Land   Naja, ich fands dann jedenfalls GEIL im strömenden Regen im Garten zu stehen und abzuspritzen ... ich mein mein Rad



Hast Du denn dann überhaupt noch den Gartenschlauch gebraucht.  

Ich hatte da mehr Glück. Wie die ersten Tropfen kamen, bin ich gerade bei uns in den Hof eingebogen.  Insofern kann ich nur sagen: Eine rundherum gelungen Tour.  

Wobei ich zunächst dachte Erdi hat jetzt doch nen Trainingsplan. 

@Andreas: Ich hoffe, Du warst schneller als der Regen.


----------



## Andreas (18. Januar 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Das Wochenende naht, hier nochmal mein Statement



So ein Bild am frühen Morgen. Ich habe noch nicht gefrühstückt.

Bei den Wetteraussichten weiss ich nicht ob ich überhaupt Lust auf eine längere Tour habe.

Nach Miltenberg würde ich am 26.1. one-way mitfahren.


----------



## KillerN (18. Januar 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Naja, ich fands dann jedenfalls GEIL im strömenden Regen im Garten zu stehen und abzuspritzen



   Ich fands besser im trockenen Haus


----------



## gruen (18. Januar 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> erstmal fand ich's klasse, dass *Andreas* doch noch den Weg nach Dietzenbach gefunden hatte  denn *@grün* im Gegenzug dann nicht gefunden hatte   Mit *Marathon, K13* und *mir* waren wir immerhin mal wieder zu viert unterwegs ... ich hoffe *@Andreas*, dass wir das in nächster Zeit noch öfters hinbekommen
> 
> (...)


Ja tut mir leid, aber ich hatte mich ja eh nur mit Vorbehalt angemeldet. 
Am Ende war ich dann so gegen halb 8 in D'bach, allerdings mit Stadtrad und -klamotten ...   

Ein andermal wieder ...


----------



## Andreas (18. Januar 2008)

gruen schrieb:


> Ja tut mir leid, aber ich hatte mich ja eh nur mit Vorbehalt angemeldet.
> Am Ende war ich dann so gegen halb 8 in D'bach, allerdings mit Stadtrad und -klamotten ...
> 
> Ein andermal wieder ...



Fährst Du sonst ohne Klamotten?
Wir macht Nachtfahrten und keine Nacktfahrten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackTrek (18. Januar 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Tss, man muß sich ja förmlich feilbieten, gar prostituieren, dass jemand bei einer Tour mitfährt  Nein soweit lass ich mich nicht herab.


Tut mir leid, aber ein 24er Schnitt ist für mich im Moment je nach Windrichtung nicht GA. Und überhaupt ist mir das zu weit.


----------



## Andreas (18. Januar 2008)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, aber ein 24er Schnitt ist für mich im Moment je nach Windrichtung nicht GA. Und überhaupt ist mir das zu weit.



Der Schnitt liegt in der Regel höher als der gefühlte Schnitt, da man am Main ja fast immer nur geradeaus fährt  und so gut wie keine Ampeln hat.


----------



## BlackTrek (18. Januar 2008)

Andreas schrieb:


> Der Schnitt liegt in der Regel höher als der gefühlte Schnitt, da man am Main ja fast immer nur geradeaus fährt  und so gut wie keine Ampeln hat.


Schon richtig. Glaub mir, ich würde nicht das erste mal am Main lang fahren...


----------



## Google (18. Januar 2008)

Dann ists halt 22er oder 23er Schnitt. Ist mir egal, könntest ja in den Windschatten gehen und zuguterletzt kann man ja auch was sagen wenns ein paar Takte zu schnell ist. Weißt Du doch.

Aber wenn Dir das zu weit ist...Bis Klingenberg wollte ich schon fahren. Bis Miltenberg gehts nur wenn Alle soweit wollen  

Aber wegen dem ALLE muß ich mir sicherlich keine Gedanken machen. Wird wohl ne Solotour werden  

@[email protected] Nächste Woche den 26.01. ? Irgendwas war da  Ich frag mal daheim nach. Und warum nur einfach ?

Grüße

Frank


----------



## gruen (18. Januar 2008)

Andreas schrieb:


> Fährst Du sonst ohne Klamotten?
> Wir macht Nachtfahrten und keine Nacktfahrten.


Muss ich wohl was verwechselt haben.  
Ob das an der Haarfülle gewisser Leute liegt?


----------



## Andreas (18. Januar 2008)

Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Nächste Woche den 26.01. ? Irgendwas war da  Ich frag mal daheim nach. Und warum nur einfach ?
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Frank



Ich wuerde da weiter nach Collenberg fahren. Bin da Abend's zum Fasching eingeladen.


----------



## karsten13 (18. Januar 2008)

@Andreas wegen Sonntagstour: Einfach mal abwarten, wie morgen die Vorhersage aussieht. Vor'm letzten WE war die Vorhersage auch grottig - und dann konnte man doch an beiden Tagen fahren  .

@Google: Sorry, aber flach am Main rumgurken geht bei mir grad gar net.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## theobviousfaker (18. Januar 2008)

Am Main find ichs auch nich so prickelnd 
Ich geh am Sonntag mit nem Kollegen in den Taunus. Wenns pisst, eher kürzer - Altkönig hoch und runter krachen lassen oder sowas in der Art. Ansonsten etwas länger in der Gegen rumgurken. Startpunkt Hohemark.
Da ich mich dort noch ziemlich schlecht auskenne könnts eine eher wirre Fahrt werden oder so  keine Ahnung. 
Wer Interesse hat ist gern eingeladen. 
Genauer Startzeitpunkt ist noch unklar. Ich wollte eigentlich eher früh los aber da solls noch regnen. Die nächsten Tage wird die Vorhersage hoffentlich präziser da kann man dann besser planen und eventuell etwas später losfahren.


----------



## Erdi01 (18. Januar 2008)

Die Wettervorhersage für's WE ist grottig, da lässt sich mal wieder nix planen ... werd mich wieder spontan entscheiden was ich mache oder auch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (18. Januar 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> Ich fands besser im trockenen Haus



Weichei  .

Herr N. mach wohl momentan zuviel Alternativsport - zum Glück darf *der* nicht in WP-Punkte umgesetzt werden  .

Stichwort: Trikotbestellung???  

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## karsten13 (18. Januar 2008)

Habe mich gewundert, warum wir im WP gerade absacken, aber wenn loti nicht fährt  , ist das kein Wunder. Gute Besserung, ist hoffentlich nix Schlimmes ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## KillerN (19. Januar 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Herr N. mach wohl momentan zuviel Alternativsport - zum Glück darf *der* nicht in WP-Punkte umgesetzt werden .



 

#


karsten13 schrieb:


> Stichwort: Trikotbestellung???



Muss nur noch von Herr R berechnet werden, wird dieses WE passieren, Mail mit geht dann wieder rum


----------



## Google (19. Januar 2008)

Morsche allerseits 

aktuelle Nachrichten. Ich habe gerade festgestellt, dass ich noch nicht so richtig  _"zeitumgestellt"_ bin. Ausserdem sind wir heute abend länger weg, deswegen habe ich die Startzeiten um 1 Stunde verschoben. Das kommt auch ein wenig dem voraussichtlichen Wetter entgegen. Ich starte morgen auf alle Fälle, nur wenn es Backsteine regnet nicht. Ansonsten könnte ich nämlich auch mal meine neue Regenweste testen  

Neue Startzeiten sind nun:

11:15 Uhr Druckhaus Parkplatz in Steinheim, Nähe Villa Stokkum
11:45 Uhr Seligenstadt Mainfähre
11:55 Uhr Kilianusbrücke in Mainflingen




Google schrieb:


> *Sonntagsspacking nach Klingen- oder Miltenberg​*



Bin ehrlich gesagt froh, erst mal ne größere Maingurkentour fahren zu müssen anstatt im Schlamm zu baden  

Grüße

Google


----------



## Google (19. Januar 2008)

@[email protected] Man weiß ja nie.. Falls Du evtl. Morgen mitfährst, kannst Du mir ja mal das Programm mitbringen  

Grüße

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (19. Januar 2008)

statt Dauerregen Sonne und Frühlingstemperaturen, mir recht, ich bin jetzt draußen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackTrek (19. Januar 2008)

Bin nach längerer Zeit mal wieder durch den Bruchköbler Wald gefahren. Quer über die netten Weglein stehen jetzt Absperrungen mit dem Spruch "Wildruhezone, bitte nicht betreten".


----------



## loti (19. Januar 2008)

Hallo,
mich hat ein Virus ganz schön gebeutelt. So langsam geht es wieder aufwärts. Nächste Woche werde ich dann wieder richtig aktiv sein.
Ich habe die Zeit genutzt meine Ebay-Schnäppchen endlich fertigzustellen.
Hier die Bilder meines Klein Quantum mit Shimano Ultegra-3-Fach (für alte Männer). Mit Easton-Laufrädern und Richtey-Teilen wiegt es 8,6 kg (incl. Pedale).
Im Februar können wir es dann gemeinsam ausführen.
loti



http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/3/3/2/3/6/_/medium/Klein_Quantum_2.jpg?0
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/3/3/2/3/6/_/micro/Klein_Quantum_1.jpg?0


----------



## Erdi01 (19. Januar 2008)

... mich hatte es hoch auf den Hahnenkamm gezogen, da war NIX los außer Baumfällerhorden, die alle Wege vernichten. Soll noch mal einer was gegen MTBler im Wald sagen  

*@Google*, ich komme morgen mit und hoffe auf ähnlich grottiges Wetter wie heute  

*@Blacky*, Dich würde ich auch gern sehen. Komm uns doch wenigsten ein Stück begleiten


----------



## karsten13 (19. Januar 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> und hoffe auf ähnlich grottiges Wetter wie heute



ich hoffe auch  und biete eine nicht flache Alternative für morgen.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## BlackTrek (20. Januar 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Blacky*, Dich würde ich auch gern sehen. Komm uns doch wenigsten ein Stück begleiten


Das wär ´ne Idee! Gut, dann bin ich um 11:15 am Druckhaus.


----------



## RedRum05 (20. Januar 2008)

Die meisten kämpfen sich wohl noch gegen den Wind  
Bin dann wenigstens auch mal ein kurzes Stück bis Stockstadt am main gefahren um dann in den Odenwald abzubiegen.

Die Preise habe ich an Killer weiter gegeben. Was ne Rechnerei. Bestellmenge sind dieses Jahr 37 Stück, wenn es so bleibt


----------



## BlackTrek (20. Januar 2008)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Die meisten kämpfen sich wohl noch gegen den Wind


Bin gerade zuürck. Erdi01 und Google haben mich überredet, doch noch bis Klingenberg mitzukommen. 
Dort gab es wieder die legendären Streuselstückchen. Allerdings haben wir uns nur an jeweils ein halbes rangetraut und die wenigsten haben ihr halbes Stück auch tatsächlich geschafft  

Der Wind war zeitweise wirklich nervig, aber es ging schon irgendwie. Danke nochmal den beiden Mitfahrern für ihre Geduld. Google ist ja am Schluss tatsächlich fast auf dem Bike eingeschlafen...


----------



## Google (20. Januar 2008)

Ja, war echt nett von Dir das Du "ein Stück" mitgefahren bist  


BlackTrek schrieb:


> Google ist ja am Schluss tatsächlich fast auf dem Bike eingeschlafen...


Ach, das lag doch am Erdi01. Der hat ja nur noch Italienerinnen; Japanerinen und was weiß ich noch alles im Kopp   

Bis die Tage

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (20. Januar 2008)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Der Wind war zeitweise wirklich nervig, aber es ging schon irgendwie. Danke nochmal den beiden Mitfahrern für ihre Geduld.


_Hilfe ich bin ein *Prinz*, wer weckt mich auf_  

Und *Prinzen* haben ja bekannterweise alle Zeit der Welt, soviel Zeit, dass *er* Dich bis vor die Haustür gebracht hatt. Hättest *ihm* ja wenigsten ein Kaffee anbieten können, dass *er* wach wird  *späßle*


Jedenfalls gab's mit dem "Umweg" für mich heute mächtig Punkte und deshalb, meine herzallerliebste Claudy ...


Claudy schrieb:


> *MyPleasure!*



*DITO* 

*@Google*, Japanerinnen, Itanienerinnen ... was war das heute im Kaffee für eine Nationalität ... die kann Dir auch nicht entgangen sein ... Kroatin  ... dazu kann man(n) nur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 : _"HAMMER, wie Du Dich bewegst in Deim Outfit ... HAMMER ..."_

Ups, wie krieg ich jetzt wieder die Kurve  Aber NEIN unser bestes Stück saß natürlich bei uns am Tisch


----------



## karsten13 (20. Januar 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Aber NEIN unser bestes Stück saß natürlich bei uns am Tisch



und wenn Du weiter solche Posts rauslässt, wird Dir irgendeine Prinzessin genau da reintreten  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (21. Januar 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> ich hoffe auch  und biete eine nicht flache Alternative für morgen.



die Eisbären-Resonanz war zwar nicht überwältigend, trotzdem war es eine sehr schöne Tour, mehr dazu hier.

n8,

Karsten.


----------



## Marathon2004 (21. Januar 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ... mich hatte es hoch auf den Hahnenkamm gezogen, da war NIX los außer Baumfällerhorden, die alle Wege vernichten. Soll noch mal einer was gegen MTBler im Wald sagen
> 
> *@Google*, ich komme morgen mit und hoffe auf ähnlich grottiges Wetter wie heute



Ist die Sonntags-Tour zur Burg Frankenstein ausgefallen??? 

Da habe ich dann ja noch alle Chancen, doch an der Tour teilzunehmen.    (Sofern Sie denn nicht wieder auf einen Sonntag liegt).


----------



## Andreas (21. Januar 2008)

Marathon2004 schrieb:


> Ist die Sonntags-Tour zur Burg Frankenstein ausgefallen???
> 
> Da habe ich dann ja noch alle Chancen, doch an der Tour teilzunehmen.    (Sofern Sie denn nicht wieder auf einen Sonntag liegt).



Ja das war blöd.  
Wo waren eigentlich die gemeldeten 100 Liter pro qm?

Es hat nicht einen Tropfen geregnet. 
Du hast noch Chancen die Tour mitzufahren!


----------



## Claudy (21. Januar 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> die Eisbären-Resonanz war zwar nicht überwältigend, trotzdem war es eine sehr schöne Tour, mehr dazu hier



Keine Eisbären, wenig WiPo Punkte  dafür Sauen im Schweinsgalopp direkt vor unserer Nase  und eine sehr schöne Tour  ..... nur der Kuchen bzw. die Nußecken haben gefehlt  .

Allen eine schöne Woche. Liebe Grüße Anke (die auch gerne mal zur Burg Frankenstein möchte)


----------



## Marathon2004 (21. Januar 2008)

Claudy schrieb:


> Keine Eisbären, wenig WiPo Punkte  dafür Sauen im Schweinsgalopp direkt vor unserer Nase  und eine sehr schöne Tour  ..... nur der Kuchen bzw. die Nußecken haben gefehlt  .
> 
> Allen eine schöne Woche. Liebe Grüße Anke (die auch gerne mal zur Burg Frankenstein möchte)



Na die Chancen auf die Burg Frankenstein stehen ja wieder gut.  

Da die Tour am WE nicht stattfand, ist sie wohl hoffentlich nur aufgeschoben und nicht aufgehoben.


----------



## Claudy (21. Januar 2008)

An den schönen Eisbären NightRides  kann ich leider nur in den Schulferien teilnehmen . Aber; *jeden Mittwoch Abend* hätte ich Zeit für eine kleine Runde mit dem MTB. Aktuell würde ich gerne flach, nicht zu schnell und circa 3 Std fahren. Wenn es wieder wärmer und heller wird , auch in Richtung Taunus. 

Wer hat Lust mich zu begleiten!? Treffpunkt könnte entweder Niederrad (dort arbeite ich), Sachsenhausen (Goetheturm) oder auch im Norden von Frankfurt (da wohne ich) sein.

Papabär; hoffe das ist ok, den Post bei euch Eisbären zu machen; falls nicht würde ich einen "extra Thread" aufmachen..... 

Liebe Grüße und ich freue mich auf viele Mitfahrer  .

Anke
(meinen Nachtfahrten habe ich ebenfalls einen Namen gegeben.....sie heißen in Anlehnung an einen Song von AC/DC *Back in Black*)


----------



## Rinna (21. Januar 2008)

Claudy schrieb:


> Wer hat Lust mich zu begleiten!?



Ich  
Diesen Mittwoch kann ich mitfahren, Treffpunkt gerne in Firmennähe, sprich Sachsenhausen 
  Corinna


----------



## Erdi01 (22. Januar 2008)

Claudy schrieb:


> Papabär; hoffe das ist ok, den Post bei euch Eisbären zu machen; falls nicht würde ich einen "extra Thread" aufmachen.....


wiso schreibst Du von "euch Eisbären" ... ich zähle Dich dazu ... Du bist ein Eisbär, natürlich nur wenn Du das auch willst.  

Also wegen mir brauchst Du keinen extra Thread aufmachen. Poste ruhig hier Deine geplanten Touren, dafür ist der Thread ja auch da ... und nicht nur zum Theaterspielen. Das langt im übrigen und ist jetzt dauerhaft zu !!! 

Wenn es irgendwie passend für mich ist, komme ich auch gerne mal mit oder verlege den Donnerstag gleich auf Mittwoch, wenn da mehr Interesse besteht


----------



## Marathon2004 (22. Januar 2008)

Claudy schrieb:


> An den schönen Eisbären NightRides  kann ich leider nur in den Schulferien teilnehmen . Aber; *jeden Mittwoch Abend* hätte ich Zeit für eine kleine Runde mit dem MTB. Aktuell würde ich gerne flach, nicht zu schnell und circa 3 Std fahren. Wenn es wieder wärmer und heller wird , auch in Richtung Taunus.
> 
> Wer hat Lust mich zu begleiten!? Treffpunkt könnte entweder Niederrad (dort arbeite ich), Sachsenhausen (Goetheturm) oder auch im Norden von Frankfurt (da wohne ich) sein.
> 
> ...



Was muss ich mir den unter Mittwoch Abend vorstellen (Uhrzeittechnisch) ?

Und wo ist jetzt eigentlich genau der Götheturm?

(Lust hätte ich nämlich schon mal)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Claudy (22. Januar 2008)

Marathon2004 schrieb:


> Was muss ich mir den unter Mittwoch Abend vorstellen (Uhrzeittechnisch) ?
> 
> Und wo ist jetzt eigentlich genau der Götheturm?
> 
> (Lust hätte ich nämlich schon mal)



Moin Herr Marathon2004,

der Goetheturm befindet sich in Sachsenhausen (oben auf dem Berg am Ende des Wendelsweg). Wir treffen uns zwischen 18:15 und 18:20 Uhr und werden circa 3 Std fahren. Die Vorhersage für morgen ist gut   (also kein Grund zum kneifen  und mit mir hast du gute Chancen Wildschweine zu treffen - die mögen mich   )

Grüße und bis morgen! Anke
(die sich schon sehr freut, die Corinna endlich mal wieder zu sehen)


----------



## KillerN (22. Januar 2008)

Moin Moin,
heute erst biken, danach werde ich dann Nachts die Liste mit den Preisen hochladen.
Wenn das Wetter weiterhin hält werde ich mich morgen der Claudy Tour anschließen. Werde mich aber morgen nochmal im Forum dazu äußern.
Donnerstag habe ich dann auch vor aufs Bike zu gehen.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Dr. Faust (22. Januar 2008)

Darf ich mich als AWBler beim Back-In-Black anschließen?
Einfach weil die Kombination Faust und Goethe so plump ist, dass ich sie nicht missen möchte...


----------



## Claudy (22. Januar 2008)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Darf ich mich als AWBler beim Back-In-Black anschließen?
> Einfach weil die Kombination Faust und Goethe so plump ist, dass ich sie nicht missen möchte...





.....nur, wenn du deine Owayo Hose trägst


----------



## Dr. Faust (22. Januar 2008)

Gut.
Dann hol ich mir ne DVD und ne Tüte Chips.


----------



## Erdi01 (22. Januar 2008)

... und wenn sich "meine" Claudy mal zu äußert wo sie morgen lang tappst, könnt ich mir mal überlegen was ich morgen und am Donnertag Abend mache ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Claudy (22. Januar 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ... und wenn sich "meine" Claudy mal zu äußert wo sie morgen lang tappst, könnt ich mir mal überlegen was ich morgen und am Donnertag Abend mache ...



Die Claudy ist nachtblind  und kennt noch nicht mal den Unterschied zwischen rechts und links. Deshalb überlässt sie dem netten Herrn K13 die Routenplanung . 

Viele Grüße Anke

....falls sich dieser weigern sollte, würde die Claudy etwas dumm gucken und dann hoffentlich den Weg über die Stangenpyramide, Dreieichenhain, Langener Waldsee und via Flughafen und Niederrad wieder zurück finden


----------



## Erdi01 (22. Januar 2008)

Claudy schrieb:


> Die Claudy ist nachtblind


hihi, weis ich doch, deshalb habe ich auch von tappsen geschrieben ---> Sie tappst sich an den dunklen Bäumen lang ... Sorry, ich weis war gemein 

OK, dann warte ich mal mit auf K13 ...


----------



## karsten13 (22. Januar 2008)

Claudy schrieb:


> Deshalb überlässt sie dem netten Herrn K13 die Routenplanung .



ja klar, erst potentielle (hätte ich fast mit z geschrieben  ) owayo-Hosen-Mitfahrer vergraulen und jetzt soll sich der K13 nach x Bieren auch noch ne Tour aus den Fingern saugen  .

Mir fällt nur die Standardrunde ein, und dann können wir KillerN (am Eingang "seiner" Sackgasse) und Erdi01 (am Kreishaus) auch abholen. Zeiten könnt ihr euch aber selber ausrechnen, Start 18:20 am Goetheturm (Ecke Wendelsweg, Sachsenhäuser Landwehrweg).

 

Karsten.


----------



## Rinna (22. Januar 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ... und wenn sich "meine" Claudy mal zu äußert wo sie morgen lang tappst, könnt ich mir mal überlegen was ich morgen und am Donnertag Abend mache ...


Lieber Erdi!
Dann äußer Dich mal zu Donnerstag...
Ich könnte nämlich mal den Melibokusbikern und meinem Frankenstein untreu werden und schauen, wie es sich so bei Eisbären biken läßt 
oder lerne ich das schon morgen  
Corinna


----------



## karsten13 (22. Januar 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> ... da wir (ein paar Eisbären) uns am Sonntag auf den Vulkanradweg (Hin und Rück 130 KM/900 HM) machen wollen.



und jetzt muss man schon in RR-Foren lesen, was am WE bei den Eisbären geht   .


----------



## Erdi01 (23. Januar 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Erdi01 (am Kreishaus) abholen.


OK, ich werde dann um 19 Uhr da stehen  



Rinna schrieb:


> Lieber Erdi!
> Dann äußer Dich mal zu Donnerstag...
> Ich könnte nämlich mal den Melibokusbikern und meinem Frankenstein untreu werden und schauen, wie es sich so bei Eisbären biken läßt
> oder lerne ich das schon morgen
> Corinna


Hallo liebe Rinna,
schön das Du Dich hier mal meldest  

Und ja, das könnte durchaus sein, dass Du morgen schon in den Genuß kommst mit den *Eisbären* unterwegs zu sein. *Claudy, Karsten13* und *ich* auf jeden Fall, vllt noch *Killer* und wenn *Marathon* noch kommt (z.B. 19 Uhr Kreishaus, das findet er ) dann wären *schon 5 Eisbären* am Start  

Und Dich bekehre ich/wir auch noch zur *Eisbärin*   

Wegen Donnertag Abend reden wir dann morgen ...

*Edith meint:* Es ist schon wieder nach Mitternacht, also sehen wir uns schon heute abend ...


----------



## Erdi01 (23. Januar 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> und jetzt muss man schon in RR-Foren lesen, was am WE bei den Eisbären geht   .


OK, wenn er's jetzt schon verraten hatt, hier der LMB zum anmelden. Humane Startzeit, da ich am Vortag schon im tiefen Odenwald (hinter Amorbach) mit dem Mounty unterwegs sein werde und erst Abends zurück komme  

*Sonntag Vulkanradweg​*

Wehe Du meldest Dich jetzt NICHT an  

GN8


----------



## KillerN (23. Januar 2008)

Moin Moin,
die Kostenliste ist ab sofort auf der Homepage zu finden.
Natürlich muss man dazu nochmal seine Einloggdaten rauskramen, muss ja nicht gleich jeder sehen, was man so bestellt hat 

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Claudy (23. Januar 2008)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Gut.
> Dann hol ich mir ne DVD und ne Tüte Chips.



Lieber Herr Dr. Faust,

man(n) ist der Meinung, ich hätte dich vergrault. Das war überhaupt nicht meine Absicht  . Ich würde mich freuen, wenn du heute Abend zum Goetheturm kommen würdest und versprochen; wir reden nicht ober Owayo Hosen  .

Grüße Anke


----------



## Andreas (23. Januar 2008)

Wenn ich es heute zeitlich aus dem Büro schaffe, bin ich auch um 19h am Kreishaus. Ihr braucht nicht auf mich zu warten wenn ich nicht da bin.

Zum Goetheturm schaffe ich es zeitlich auf keinen Fall. Da ich in Niederrad arbeite könnte ich mein Bike Mittwochs in's Auto packen. Das mache ich aber eigentlich nur im Sommer.


@Marathonistis: Die ersten Termine für 2008 gibt es hier!
Wer noch weitere Termine in unserer Umgebung kennt, bitte posten.

@Läufer: In diesem Jahr gibt es zum ersten Mal den Darmstadt Marathon. Das ist doch etwas besonderes bei der Premiere dabei zu sein. Vom Trainingsaufwand her ist bei mir dieses Jahr aber nur ein Halbmarathon drin, den man an diesem Tag auch Laufen kann. Wie schauts aus RedRum05 und Sakir? Marathon2004 ist soweit ich weiss schon für den Marathon angemeldet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Claudy (23. Januar 2008)

Andreas schrieb:


> ....da ich in Niederrad arbeite könnte ich mein Bike Mittwochs in's Auto packen.



Join the Club .....mein Rad steht übrigens neben meinem Schreibtisch (mit HAC  ) (nein; ich arbeite nicht in Radklamotten  )


----------



## Marathon2004 (23. Januar 2008)

Claudy schrieb:


> Moin Herr Marathon2004,
> 
> der Goetheturm befindet sich in Sachsenhausen (oben auf dem Berg am Ende des Wendelsweg). Wir treffen uns zwischen 18:15 und 18:20 Uhr und werden circa 3 Std fahren. Die Vorhersage für morgen ist gut   (also kein Grund zum kneifen  und mit mir hast du gute Chancen Wildschweine zu treffen - die mögen mich   )
> 
> ...



Jetzt bin ich so nett aufgefordert worden, teilzunehmen, aber es sieht schlecht aus.  

Aber nächste Woche neue Chance.  (Schließlich will ich ja auch mal die Wildschweine treffen  ).


----------



## Andreas (23. Januar 2008)

Claudy schrieb:


> Join the Club .....mein Rad steht übrigens neben meinem Schreibtisch (mit HAC  ) (nein; ich arbeite nicht in Radklamotten  )



Naja, Deinen HAC kann man ja eh nicht klauen. Wenn dann nur mit Halter ... oder dem ganzen Lenker ;-)


Wegen der Frankenstein Tour: Da es mit dieses WE nicht passt und auch schon Eisbärentouren anstehen, habe ich mal den 02.02. in's Auge gefasst.


----------



## gruen (23. Januar 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> und jetzt muss man schon in RR-Foren lesen, was am WE bei den Eisbären geht   .


Sag blos, Du liest dort mit.  

Und Du erträgst das viele Geschwafel immer noch?


----------



## Google (23. Januar 2008)

Nàbend





Erdi01 schrieb:


> *Sonntag Vulkanradweg​*


Natürlich schon angemeldet  


Claudy schrieb:


> .... Aber; *jeden Mittwoch Abend* hätte ich Zeit für eine kleine Runde mit dem MTB.........
> .................Wer hat Lust mich zu begleiten!? Treffpunkt könnte entweder Niederrad (dort arbeite ich), Sachsenhausen (Goetheturm) oder auch im Norden von Frankfurt (da wohne ich) sein...........
> ......


Hallo Claudy, könnte durchaus sein, daß ich da zukünftig dann und wann mit von der Partie bin. In absehbarer Zeit habe ich nämlich die Möglichkeit mit dem Rad zur Arbeit zu kommen. Ich hab mir vorgenommen das dann auch regelmäßig zu machen. Ab wann frühstens könntest Du denn ab Sachsenhausen  los? Da aweid ich nämlisch  

Grüße

_*Googelchen*_


----------



## Google (23. Januar 2008)

Wieso trägt Kedi eigentlich nichts mehr bei den Eisbären Sport ein? 

Was haben die anderen SporteisbärInnen damit zu tun?

Oder sollte es einen noch kleinen, überraschenden Nachtrag einer _höheren _Punktzahl geben?


----------



## Dr. Faust (23. Januar 2008)

Wer mich kennt, kennt auch mein Verhältnis zur mitteleuropäischen Zeitmesseung.
Ich war also zu spät am Goetheturm, auch aufgrund unzureichender Streckenkenntniss der Sachsenhäuser Nebenstraßen. Nun ja, bin ich halt allein gefahren. Aber aufgeschoben ist nicht und so weiter...


----------



## karsten13 (23. Januar 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter weiterhin hält werde ich mich morgen der Claudy Tour anschließen. Werde mich aber morgen nochmal im Forum dazu äußern.
> Donnerstag habe ich dann auch vor aufs Bike zu gehen.



nix war's, net da gewesen, auch net geäussert. Claudy hat noch geklingelt - und damit hoffentlich beim Alternativsport gestört  .

Wie sieht's denn morgen aus (wenn es denn trocken ist)? Erdi01 wusste auch noch nix genaues und die Tour sollte von mir aus auch max 4 (besser 3) h dauern - sprich Rückersbach ist mir zu lang.



KillerN schrieb:


> die Kostenliste ist ab sofort auf der Homepage zu finden.



dann sollen wir Jörg wohl jetzt die Kohle überweisen?



Andreas schrieb:


> Naja, Deinen HAC kann man ja eh nicht klauen. Wenn dann nur mit Halter ... oder dem ganzen Lenker ;-)



 



gruen schrieb:


> Sag blos, Du liest dort mit.
> 
> Und Du erträgst das viele Geschwafel immer noch?



 



Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Wer mich kennt, kennt auch mein Verhältnis zur mitteleuropäischen Zeitmesseung.
> Ich war also zu spät am Goetheturm, auch aufgrund unzureichender Streckenkenntniss der Sachsenhäuser Nebenstraßen. Nun ja, bin ich halt allein gefahren. Aber aufgeschoben ist nicht und so weiter...



... und ich hatte Claudy gerade eingeredet, sie hätte Dich mit dem Hosen-Post abgeschreckt  .

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Erdi01 (24. Januar 2008)

Dem Erdi ist gerade eingefallen, dass er seit Anfang des Jahres versucht weniger zu machen, heute abend macht er es ... nämlich NIX ... GN8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (24. Januar 2008)

Bei so einer schöner Runde ohne anschliessender Dusche - wie kann man da an weniger Fahren denken... und das im Winterpokal?


----------



## Marathon2004 (24. Januar 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> dann sollen wir Jörg wohl jetzt die Kohle überweisen?



Und zwar pronto, damit wir schnell zu den Trikots kommen.


----------



## KillerN (24. Januar 2008)

Wer fährt heute Abend, würde ab 18 Uhr bei mir vom Hof rollen !

@karsten Jo, Geld bitte überweisen.
@karsten/Claudy Bei mir hatte kein Handy geklingelt *g*

Gruß
Jens


----------



## Claudy (24. Januar 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Hallo Claudy, könnte durchaus sein, daß ich da zukünftig dann und wann mit von der Partie bin. In absehbarer Zeit habe ich nämlich die Möglichkeit mit dem Rad zur Arbeit zu kommen. Ich hab mir vorgenommen das dann auch regelmäßig zu machen. Ab wann frühstens könntest Du denn ab Sachsenhausen  los? Da aweid ich nämlisch
> 
> Grüße
> 
> _*Googelchen*_



Das wäre schön! Je mehr, desto besser  - bisher haben wir uns immer um 18:15 Uhr getroffen und das schaffe ich gut....alles andere ist Stress.  



Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Wer mich kennt, kennt auch mein Verhältnis zur mitteleuropäischen Zeitmesseung.
> Ich war also zu spät am Goetheturm, auch aufgrund unzureichender Streckenkenntniss der Sachsenhäuser Nebenstraßen. Nun ja, bin ich halt allein gefahren. Aber aufgeschoben ist nicht und so weiter...



Habe mir wirklich ernsthafte Sorgen gemacht.....Schade; wir haben noch circa 5min am Turm gewartet und wollten dann Killer abholen (habe übrigens eine Straßensperrung für ihn gehalten  ) aber der war gar nicht da . Eine schöne Runde , kein Regen, etwas Mond und für mich Falafel zur Belohnung. Mein Knie ist wieder dick  und ich mache es heute Abend wie Erdi:   




Erdi01 schrieb:


> heute abend macht er es ... nämlich NIX



Liebe Grüße Anke


----------



## Claudy (24. Januar 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> @karsten/Claudy Bei mir hatte kein Handy geklingelt *g*



Schatzi; ich habe an deiner Haustür geklingelt.....manche sagen dazu auch - schellen -


----------



## KillerN (24. Januar 2008)

Claudy schrieb:


> Schatzi; ich habe an deiner Haustür geklingelt.....manche sagen dazu auch - schellen -



ACH DU WARST DAS  Also du hättest einen Moment länger warten müssen, ich habe dann ausm Fenster geguckt aber niemanden mehr gesehen 

@Kedi ich könnte um 18:40 Uhr am Parkplatz vor Seligenstadt sein ?!
@Karsten wie siehts bei dir aus ?
@Rest Noch jemand vor, heute Abend zu fahren ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (24. Januar 2008)

Ja ich fahre heute. Aber schon um 17:00 Uhr mit meiner namensverwandten Bergziege.

@[email protected] Ein paar mal dieses Jahr könnte es klappen. Immer brav Deine Touren posten damit ich mich mal ranhängen kann...oder ich frag einfach mal.

Grüße

Google


----------



## Marathon2004 (24. Januar 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> ACH DU WARST DAS  Also du hättest einen Moment länger warten müssen, ich habe dann ausm Fenster geguckt aber niemanden mehr gesehen
> 
> @Kedi ich könnte um 18:40 Uhr am Parkplatz vor Seligenstadt sein ?!
> @Karsten wie siehts bei dir aus ?
> @Rest Noch jemand vor, heute Abend zu fahren ?



Heute geht ja mal gar nicht, ab 19:20 brauchts masive moralische Unterstützung für unsere Handballer.


----------



## Google (24. Januar 2008)

Echt?! Handball geht bei mir gar net  Höchstens Taschenbilliard. Meine Hände sind nur zu klein...



Kleine Theatervertretung für den Erdi01 der ja net mer will  

Grüße und bald auffem Esel

Google


----------



## karsten13 (24. Januar 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> ACH DU WARST DAS  Also du hättest einen Moment länger warten müssen, ich habe dann ausm Fenster geguckt aber niemanden mehr gesehen



der "Moment" war aber lang genug  



KillerN schrieb:


> @Kedi ich könnte um 18:40 Uhr am Parkplatz vor Seligenstadt sein ?!
> @Karsten wie siehts bei dir aus ?
> @Rest Noch jemand vor, heute Abend zu fahren ?



also Corinna holt mich um 18:15 ab, wir wären dann 18:20 Goetheturm.
Würde heute Frankfurt umrunden, gegen den Uhrzeigersinn.

Wer mit will sagt bitte noch kurz Bescheid, damit wir nicht umsonst warten.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## KillerN (24. Januar 2008)

@karsten bin dann um 18:20 Uhr am Ghoetheturm bis dann 

Zu dem anderen Punkt nehme ich keinen Bezug mehr 

Also dann bis später

Gruss 
Jens


----------



## karsten13 (25. Januar 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> @karsten bin dann um 18:20 Uhr am Ghoetheturm bis dann



es fing schon verdächtig an, denn Killer war pünktlich  .
Im Vilbeler Stadtwald haben wir ihn dann kurzzeitig verloren  .
Dann kam mein erster MTB-Plattfuss in freier Wildbahn  und zum Schluß, naja, Donnerstag ist halt Waschtag  .

n8,

Karsten.


----------



## Marathon2004 (25. Januar 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> es fing schon verdächtig an, denn Killer war pünktlich  .
> Im Vilbeler Stadtwald haben wir ihn dann kurzzeitig verloren  .
> Dann kam mein erster MTB-Plattfuss in freier Wildbahn  und zum Schluß, naja, Donnerstag ist halt Waschtag  .
> 
> ...



Tja, hättest Du mal Handball gekuckt.  

War super spannend, und das glücklichere Ende lag auch auf Seiten der Deutschen.


----------



## KillerN (25. Januar 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> es fing schon verdächtig an, denn Killer war pünktlich .



War es denn jemals anders ?  



karsten13 schrieb:


> Im Vilbeler Stadtwald haben wir ihn dann kurzzeitig verloren .



Aber nur weil ihr nicht wusstet wie der Trail verläuft   Und das bei dem SChweinwerfer  



karsten13 schrieb:


> Dann kam mein erster MTB-Plattfuss in freier Wildbahn  und zum Schluß,



Als ich in Heusenstamm am BAhnhof war, habe ich auch einen gehabt, hat schön langsam gezischt aber mich noch locker nach Hause gebracht  



karsten13 schrieb:


> naja, Donnerstag ist halt Waschtag  .



Die paar Tropfen die da runterkamen ... die waren Zuhause schon wieder weggetrocknet  

War ne schöne Tour, können wir gerne nochmal fahren  

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Erdi01 (26. Januar 2008)

Moin,

bevor ich gleich zur "Tour-Forums-Tour" in den tiefen Odenwald entschwinde und erst heut Abend oder Nacht nach der "After-Bike-party" wiederkomme ...

*@Blacky, Google*, macht Euch mal Gedanken über das Wetter Morgen, ob's gut genug ist für eine Anreise nach Glauberg  

Wenn ich heimkomme werde ich dann entscheiden, ob ich mir den Wecker stelle oder nicht  

Schönen Tag ...


----------



## Google (26. Januar 2008)

Ich schau mal nach dem Wetterupdate heutenachmittag und entscheide mich dann. Wobei gesternabend eigentlich nur ein Server Regen meldete. Genau der gleiche lässt jetzt einen trockenen Sonntag verlautbaren, dafür solls nun bei  einem anderen ein bisserl tropfen   

Solange es trocken bleibt, fahre ich gerne Vulkanradweg.

Ich melde mich heutenachmittag nochmal

Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KillerN (26. Januar 2008)

Wo kommt diese Tour auf einmal her ? 
Bei welchem Underground treffen wurde da alles abgeprochen 

War heute morgen mal 3 Stunden fahren und habe ne ordentliche Packung Wind abbgekommen.


----------



## Deleted 37613 (26. Januar 2008)

Ich war seit Langem auch mal wieder unterwegs. 
Meine Oberschenkel müssen sich erst wieder an das Radfahren gewöhnen. 
Und Wind hatte ich auch mehr als genug.


----------



## Deleted 37613 (26. Januar 2008)

Ich glaube ich habe noch einige Winterpokalpunkte einzutragen.... wie konnte ich das vergessen.


----------



## BlackTrek (26. Januar 2008)

Ich hab heute mal wieder meinen Renner ausgeführt. Das war richtig klasse!

Die Wettervorhersage für morgen hat sich drastisch verbessert: 6° und nur 20% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit. Ich kann auch noch einen im Auto mitnehmen. Also, meldet Euch zur Vulkanradweg-Tour Morgen an!

Die Vulkanradweg-Tour war damals vor etwa 4 Jahren die erste Tour, die ich mit den Leuten hier mitgefahren bin. Der Thread hiess da noch "Touren rund um Hanau" und wir waren glaube ich 7 oder 8 Leute. Ich kann mich noch gut erinnern, dass ich mir die Strecke eigentlich nicht zugetraut habe, aber irgendwie ging es doch am Ende sehr gut.

Man fährt 65km bis Lauterbach und kann sich dann in einem netten Cafe stärken. Die 65km zurück sind dan auch nicht mehr so schwer, denn man fährt die meiste Zeit etwas bergab. Also, kommt einfach mit!


----------



## Google (26. Januar 2008)

Das habe ich jetzt gebraucht (Dein Post) Der heutige, kalte Wind hat mich doch glatt zu Überlegungen hingerissen abzusagen. Jetzt nimmer  

*Also ich könnte auch noch jemanden mitnehmen  
*
@[email protected] Falls keiner mehr mitkommt, würdest Du mich dann mitnehmen? Dann haben meine Zwei ein Auto wenn sie eins brauchen.

Grüße

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (26. Januar 2008)

OK, ich stelle mir den Wecker ... man sieht sich in Glauberg 

GN8


----------



## BlackTrek (27. Januar 2008)

Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Falls keiner mehr mitkommt, würdest Du mich dann mitnehmen?


klar. Sei um 10:30 in der Gustav-Adolf-Str. 13 oder ruf mich an (Handy).


----------



## Google (27. Januar 2008)

Ok, bis gleich


----------



## RedRum05 (27. Januar 2008)

Hatte gestern eine schöne 3-Länder-Tour! Übern Binselberg in den Kreis Miltenberg und über den Kreis Aschaffenburg wieder ins wunderschöne Hessen zurück 
Auf dem Rückweg zwischen Babenhausen - Dudenhofen wollte ich ohme Hintergedanken einen Rennradfahrer überholen und beim Umdrehen zum Gruß kam mir das Gesicht so bekannt vor. Mal wieder Nature getroffen  

Leider kann ich im Moment nicht so richtig planen, deshalb kam ich heute mal wieder leider nicht zum Fahren 
Wer allerdings die nächsten zwei Tage auch Zeit hätte, wollte morgen Mittag gegen 14-14:30 ne Runde fahren und Dienstagabend auch! Wer Zeit und Lust hat - bei mir melden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (27. Januar 2008)

So und was haben die *Eisbären*, die ich nicht gesehen habe oder die hier nichts geschrieben haben am WE getrieben  

Ach, ist mir eigentlich wurscht   ... ich jedenfalls hatte ein sehr schönes WE inmitten vieler, vieler bikegegeisteter Alt- und Neufreunde  

*SAMSTAG:*
_Die Tour de TOUR, aber lest selber, wen ihr wollt ..._

*SONNTAG:*
Heute waren Blacky, Google und ich auf dem Vulkanradweg unterwegs. Wir haben aber abgebrochen, nachdem keiner von uns mehr Bock hatte bis Lauterbach weiterzufahren. Irgendwie sind wir von der Spur abgekommen und das ecklige, neblige, nasse Schuddelwetter oben auf der Hirzenheinerhöhe auf über 600 Metern hatt uns den Rest gegeben. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass man sich auf dem Vulki verfahren kann  Man kann ... und wir standen und fuhren mitten in dem Windkraftpark da oben. Teilweise 50 Meter neben diesen Dingern, haben sie gehört, aber trotzdem kaum gesehen, so nebelig war's da oben  Also zurück und in Ortenberg ein schuckeliges Caffee  gefunden, in das wir eingefallen sind und unseren Tag noch gerettet hatte. Da könnt ich jetzt noch sitzen  

_So, und die Zurückhaltung ist nun auch wieder vorbei_  

*@Matrathon*, wie war das, wann hast Du nun endlich Dein neues Rad, der *WELTBESTEN Fahrradmarke*, damit wir mit unseren *HighEndBolieden* endlich zusammen fahren können


----------



## BlackTrek (27. Januar 2008)

Tja, der Vulkanradweg. Ich war ja fest entschlossen. Wirklich! Aber ich muss auch sagen, dass ich mich in dem Wetter etwas verschätzt hatte.  

Gestern war ich sogar noch deutlich dünner angezogen. Aber heute waren normale Bikeschuhe mit dünnen Zehenwärmern bei 2° und 4Bft nicht so das richtige...  
Bergauf wärs ja noch zu verkraften gewesen. Aber bergab! Und ich war nicht die erste, die von Umkehren gesprochen hat!  

Nun, ich will nicht jammern. Immerhin sind noch 4 Stunden Fahrzeit draus geworden und das Cafe in Ortenberg wird Ziel einer schönen Rennrad-Tour, versprochen!


----------



## Claudy (27. Januar 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> So und was haben die *Eisbären*, die ich nicht gesehen habe oder die hier nichts geschrieben haben am WE getrieben



Dann fang ich mal an  :

Gekränkelt  (Kopf- und Halsschmerzen  sowie ein dickes Knie), mir mal wieder eine der vielen Frankfurter Schulen angeschaut und heute spontan mit dem Roten eine kleine Runde in der Wetterau gedreht. Dabei 2 x selbst platt gefahren und 1x bei einem meiner Mitfahrer. Dort war das Wetter gar nicht so mies.......

Wenn es Mittwoch einigermaßen trocken ist, würde ich gerne wieder ab Goetheturm fahren. Wer wäre diesmal mit oder ohne Owayo Hose dabei  !?

Allen einen schönen Sonntag und einen guten Start in die Woche.

Anke


----------



## Andreas (28. Januar 2008)

Nature-one schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich habe noch einige Winterpokalpunkte einzutragen.... wie konnte ich das vergessen.



Der freie Fall des Eisbären Reserve Teams ist erst mal abgewendet. Jetzt muss nur noch Holly-Jane ihre Garde Punkte nachtragen...


----------



## Erdi01 (28. Januar 2008)

Claudy schrieb:


> Gekränkelt  (Kopf- und Halsschmerzen  sowie ein dickes Knie),
> Anke


Neue Sattelstütze, geänderte Sitzposition = Knieprobleme  

Aber nein ---> Klarer Fall von Überanstrengung "Du fährst zuviel" fahr mal weniger, dann wird's für mich *vorn* entspannter  

Obwohl ich habe gerade entdeckt, dass *die Kleene* mit Paukenschlägen von hinten angerauscht kommt 

Und *@Andreas*, das Reserve Team kann soviel nachtragen wie es will, es kommt nie an die Sportys   ran.

So dann noch einen schönen Wochenstart ...


----------



## Google (28. Januar 2008)

Moin allerseits

Ja, gestern am Vulki lief es nicht so optimal. Wir waren ja eigentlich nur in 600 Metern Höhe aber kaum zu glauben wie schlecht da das Wetter im Gegensatz zu unten war.

Nach gut 2 Stunden, mussten wir feststellen, dass wir uns verfahren hatten. Schuld waren aber nicht wir, sondern die Schilder, die irgendein Spassklicker verdreht haben musste  Ausgerechnet am höchsten Punkt. Ok, es mag ja ganz interessant im Windpark sein.die riesigen Windräder..sehr imposant.Hätten wir sie denn nur sehen können bei dem dichten Nebel   Genau daneben gestanden und nur das Rauschen gehört und die Umrisse schemenhaft erkannt.

Jedenfalls waren es um die 0 C°da oben, aus den Nebelwolken fielen Wassertröpfchen und dazu ging ein starker Wind.

Da standen wir, irrten umher, diskutierten und kühlten aus. Jetzt noch 30 KM bis Lauterbach fahren und dann zurück in der Dunkelheit, bei Nebel und heftigen Gegenwind, den wir die ganze Zeit im Rücken hatten???

Also ich muss sagen, die Entscheidung zum Kaffee nach Ortenberg war eine seeeehr gute!!!   

Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marathon2004 (28. Januar 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Matrathon*, wie war das, wann hast Du nun endlich Dein neues Rad, der *WELTBESTEN Fahrradmarke*, damit wir mit unseren *HighEndBolieden* endlich zusammen fahren können



Schade, das es bei euch am Sonntag nich so schön war wie unsere Odenwaldtour (wobei der erste Anstieg auch nicht nur ein halbes Prozent hätte steiler sein dürfen, sonst wäre ich gerade wieder rückwärts runtergerollt.   ). 

Wegen meinem Radel hoffe ich doch sehr, dies nachher abholen zu können.  (Zumindest ist jetzt alles da, unde es muss nur noch der Umwerfer montiert werden.  ).


----------



## gruen (28. Januar 2008)

Marathon2004 schrieb:


> Schade, das es bei euch am Sonntag nich so schön war wie unsere Odenwaldtour (wobei der erste Anstieg auch nicht nur ein halbes Prozent hätte steiler sein dürfen, sonst wäre ich gerade wieder rückwärts runtergerollt.   ).


Ich erinnere mich an den Kommentar von GrrIngo: 
"Du schnaufst ja so, hast du dich etwa angestrengt?"


----------



## Marathon2004 (28. Januar 2008)

Es ist da.    Und es wartet auf seine erste Ausfahrt.   


Schade, dass das Foto nur 60 k haben darf.


----------



## BlackTrek (28. Januar 2008)

Marathon2004 schrieb:


> Es ist da.


   

Sehr schön! Vor allem dass die Gabel farblich passt, finde ich sehr schön. Es wirkt damit so derartig aus einem Guss! das ist man mit heutzutage gar nicht mehr gewöhnt...


----------



## Erdi01 (29. Januar 2008)

Marathon2004 schrieb:


> Schade, dass das Foto nur 60 k haben darf.


Perfekt  und ich bin neidisch, Du hast Scheibenbremsen auf Deinem, ich nicht  Viel Spaß damit 

Trotzdem hast Du "nur" das eins, zwei, drei, vier ... fünft schönste Cannondale. Die vier Schönsten stehen schon bei mir  

Wann sehe ich's live ... Donnertag Abend  



BlackTrek schrieb:


> Sehr schön! Vor allem dass die Gabel farblich passt, finde ich sehr schön. Es wirkt damit so derartig aus einem Guss! das ist man mit heutzutage gar nicht mehr gewöhnt...


... das kann eben nur *CANNONDALE*


----------



## Marathon2004 (29. Januar 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Trotzdem hast Du "nur" das eins, zwei, drei, vier ... fünft schönste Cannondale. Die vier Schönsten stehen schon bei mir



 einigen wir uns auf 4,5  



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Wann sehe ich's live ... Donnertag Abend



Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, wäre das eine passende Gelegenheit.


----------



## _jazzman_ (29. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

was steht denn Donnerstagabend auf dem Programm?


Gruß
_jazzman_


----------



## Google (29. Januar 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> was steht denn Donnerstagabend auf dem Programm?
> 
> ...


Öööhhmmm. Wenn Du am Mittwoch schon mit mir fährst, wirst Du am Donnerstag keine Lust mehr haben   

Googlan der Barbar


----------



## Claudy (29. Januar 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> was steht denn Donnerstagabend auf dem Programm?



Vor dem Donnerstag kommt der Mittwoch  ..... wer hätte denn da Zeit für eine kleine Tour ab Sachsenhausen!? Treffpunkt wieder um 18:15 am Goetheturm. 

Grüße Anke
(die nicht gerne allein im dunklen Wald fahren mag)


----------



## _jazzman_ (29. Januar 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Wenn Du am Mittwoch schon mit mir fährst, wirst Du am Donnerstag keine Lust mehr haben









 Bist Du dir da sicher....?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _jazzman_ (29. Januar 2008)

@Claudy  
Ich weiß noch nicht ob ich es am Mittwoch aufs Bike schaff... 
Das kommt drauf an, wie und wann ich ausm Büro rauskomm. 
Aber wenn ich es rechtzeitig schaff, werd ich Google bissl die Hügel hochscheuchen...


----------



## Google (29. Januar 2008)

Oooch...irgendwas/irgendwie wird mir schon was einfallen   Harr, harr...


----------



## Google (29. Januar 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> werd ich Google bissl die Hügel hochscheuchen...


----------



## Andreas (29. Januar 2008)

Am Mittwoch kann ich leider nicht.  

Am Donnerstag koennte klappen, aber da kommt es darauf an wo es lang geht.


----------



## RedRum05 (29. Januar 2008)

Wollte nur kurz bescheid geben, dass ich soeben die Tabelle an Frau Schindler von owayo weiter gegeben habe, dass Sie mir schon mal eine Designkontrolle zuschicken kann und eine Kostenaufstellung macht. 
Die ersten Gelder sind auch schon bei mir eingegangen...


----------



## Deleted 37613 (29. Januar 2008)

Ein Lob an dich Red, dass du das wieder organisierst!


----------



## Erdi01 (29. Januar 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> was steht denn Donnerstagabend auf dem Programm?
> 
> ...



Frage mal *Holly-Jane*, die kann Dir das sagen ---> _Weiberfastnacht_  

Vllt beehrt uns ja nach Aschermittwoch unser Gardeböbche mal wieder 

Ehrlich gesagt habe ich mir noch keinen Kopp gemacht wegen Donnerstagabend. Aber bei den derzeitigen Interssenten (Andreas, Marathon, Jazzman) läuft es wohl wieder auf die "Messler Hügelland Runde" raus. Oder hatt Jemand einen besseren Vorschlag wie man alle unter einen Hut bekommt  

Mich beschäfftigt im Moment viel mehr die Frage: Shimano, Campa oder Sram und macht mich noch ganz IRRE  Irgendwie passt mir weder das eine noch das andere in den Kram  

*@Claudy*, morgen kann und will ich nett. Aber ich gehe von aus das Dich zumindest *K13* begleitet und das ist auch gut so   Mir gefällt der Gedanke, dass unsere kleene und große Eisbär*innen* alleine durch den dunklen Wald tapsen (müssen) auch nicht ...


----------



## karsten13 (29. Januar 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Aber ich gehe von aus das Dich zumindest *K13* begleitet



tja, falsch gedacht. Den hat's am WE umgehauen, dicke Erkältung, war 2 Tage nicht auf der Arbeit und hat radfahrtechnisch die Woche schon abgehakt  .



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Vllt beehrt uns ja nach Aschermittwoch unser Gardeböbche mal wieder
> 
> Mir gefällt der Gedanke, dass unsere kleene und große Eisbär*innen* alleine durch den dunklen Wald tapsen sowieso nicht ...



Erdi und seine Eisbär*innen*, vielleicht kann Dir ja noch der Mädchenexperte helfen?  

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Erdi01 (29. Januar 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Erdi und seine Eisbär*innen*, vielleicht kann Dir ja noch der Mädchenexperte helfen?



_  wie GEIL is das denn, ich piss mir gleich ins Fell  
_






*Nebenbei:* Du hast doch garantiert die ganze Zeit auf eine Steilvorlage von mir gewartet um den endlich zu bringen  

Ach ja noch was - Gute Besserung ... ​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KillerN (30. Januar 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> hat radfahrtechnisch die Woche schon abgehakt  .



Hälst du das auch ohne Ärztliche betreuung aus ?   



karsten13 schrieb:


> Erdi und seine Eisbär*innen*, vielleicht kann Dir ja noch der Mädchenexperte helfen?


----------



## Marathon2004 (30. Januar 2008)

Also für feste Zusagen sind mir die Wetteraussichten momentan doch zu mies.  Dabei hats gerade Sonne, wenn ich zum Fenster rausschaue.  

Ich hoffe mal, das ich morgen das F500  gebührend einweihen kann (bei trockenem Wetter, damit auch ein Fotoshooting im freien geht.   ).


----------



## Claudy (30. Januar 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Den hat's am WE umgehauen, dicke Erkältung, war 2 Tage nicht auf der Arbeit und hat radfahrtechnisch die Woche schon abgehakt


Ich nicht ....deshalb; heute um 18:30 ab Goetheturm zur kleinen lockeren Runde.  





Erdi01 schrieb:


> Mir gefällt der Gedanke, dass unsere kleene und große Eisbär*innen* alleine durch den dunklen Wald tapsen (müssen) auch nicht ...



Keine Sorge Papabär; fahre nicht alleine  - wer mag denn noch mit!?

Grüße Anke


----------



## Erdi01 (30. Januar 2008)

Claudy schrieb:


> Keine Sorge Papabär; fahre nicht alleine ...


... weil Du heute gar nicht fährst bei dem Wetter, bist halt ein Mädchen 
wäre ich heute aber auch bei dem Wetter  

Ich hoffe mal auf morgen, dass das Wetter erträglicher wird, wie im Moment. Also es würde dann im Uhrzeigersinn bis Rossdorf und zurück gehen. 

D.h. Treffpunkt 19 Uhr Kreishaus Dietzenbach. *Marathon* und *Andreas* können sich wieder im Koberstädter Wald ausklinken, *Holly-Jane* und *Jazz* dann in Götzenhain.

_Wer wäre jetzt dabei_ 

*@Marathon*, was mir gerade aufgefallen ist   Du hast ein *Cannondale* in *Eisbären-Team-Lackierung*, ich glaub ich muß gerade mal durchdrehen ...


----------



## Google (30. Januar 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> tja, falsch gedacht. Den hat's am WE umgehauen, dicke Erkältung, war 2 Tage nicht auf der Arbeit und hat radfahrtechnisch die Woche schon abgehakt


 Dann aber mal gute Besserung das es bald wieder Punkte gibt !!

Hmmm...Eisbärenpower im Sturzflug schätze ich mal: Loti gerade krank gewesen,  karsten13 isses gerade, meine Tour ist heute wegen Regen ausgefallen und ich kann bis einschliesslich Sonntag allerhöchstens 1,5 Sunden aufs Bike...d.h. 1 Woche sozusagen Zwangspause  Grrrr 

*Liebe Eisbärinnen und Eisbären*

es ist schon sooo lange her, wo wir mal ne gemeinsame Tour zusammen bekommen haben. Von meiner Seite her hätte ich das große Interesse mal wieder eine Tour mit möglichst vielen Eisbären zu fahren  

Wir können doch mal 1, 2 Termine festmachen (1 Ausweichtermin) und mal ne lockere, gemeinsame Tour mit anschliessender Einkehr machen. Da hätt ich echt Bock drauf. Teilweise ists schon echt ewig her, wo ich den/die eine(en) oder anderen gesehen habe. Ich weiß, es ist Winter.....aber bis auf Frühjahr verschieben ? Da ist eh was angesagt  

Was meint Ihr ?

Grüße

Google


----------



## Marathon2004 (30. Januar 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal auf morgen, dass das Wetter erträglicher wird, wie im Moment. Also es würde dann im Uhrzeigersinn bis Rossdorf und zurück gehen.
> 
> D.h. Treffpunkt 19 Uhr Kreishaus Dietzenbach. *Marathon* und *Andreas* können sich wieder im Koberstädter Wald ausklinken, *Holly-Jane* und *Jazz* dann in Götzenhain.


Na, dann hoffen wir mal auf ein erträgliches Wetter.  



Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Marathon*, was mir gerade aufgefallen ist   Du hast ein *Cannondale* in *Eisbären-Team-Lackierung*, ich glaub ich muß gerade mal durchdrehen ...



*Echt. * 

Dann ist mein Cannondale in der Rangliste doch bestimmt wieder einen Platz nach oben gestiegen.  



Google schrieb:


> *Liebe Eisbärinnen und Eisbären*
> 
> es ist schon sooo lange her, wo wir mal ne gemeinsame Tour zusammen bekommen haben. Von meiner Seite her hätte ich das große Interesse mal wieder eine Tour mit möglichst vielen Eisbären zu fahren
> 
> ...



Ja, das wäre schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (30. Januar 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ... weil Du heute gar nicht fährst bei dem Wetter, bist halt ein Mädchen



wär' ich mir gar net so sicher ...






... aber 



Erdi01 schrieb:


> wie GEIL is das denn, ich piss mir gleich ins Fell



... mit solchen Neigungen ... 






... kann das mit den Mädels auch net wirklich funktionieren ...








KillerN schrieb:


> Hälst du das auch ohne Ärztliche betreuung aus ?



klar doch  , oder wirkt es anders?  

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Claudy (30. Januar 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> wär' ich mir gar net so sicher ...



Das ist ein Mädchenexperte  



Erdi01 schrieb:


> ... weil Du heute gar nicht fährst bei dem Wetter, bist halt ein Mädchen



....und das ist leider keiner  

Dann trage mal meine 14 WiPo Punkte für eine sehr schöne Startbahn West Runde ein und überhole damit Papabär 

Um ehrlich zu sein; es war sehr nass und irgendwann sehr kalt. Motto des Tages: *Alles Kopfsache *

Liebe Grüße Anke
(wieder aufgetaut)


----------



## Erdi01 (30. Januar 2008)

Der Mädchenexperte sagt: "_stellen wir uns das mal vor, eine Welt *OHNE *Mädchen_"

...

Ich sage: "_Wir, *Adams Nachfahren*, würden dann heute noch im *PARADIS* leben ..._" 

... und ich wäre noch vorne in meinem Team  



*@Google*, ich bin für sowas immer zu haben. Wie lustisch so ein Treff wird, habe ich am Samstag wieder im ODW erlebt


----------



## Marathon2004 (31. Januar 2008)

Ob's bei mir heute klappt, kann ich leider gar nicht abschätzen.  

Mein elektronischer Terminkalender hat mich nämlich gerade daran erinnert, das ich heute noch einen Arzttermin habe.  

Also, wenn ich nicht um 19:00 am Kreishaus bin, wird's wohl nichts.


----------



## KillerN (31. Januar 2008)

Google schrieb:


> *Liebe Eisbärinnen und Eisbären*
> 
> es ist schon sooo lange her, wo wir mal ne gemeinsame Tour zusammen bekommen haben. Von meiner Seite her hätte ich das große Interesse mal wieder eine Tour mit möglichst vielen Eisbären zu fahren
> 
> ...



Hey Google, schön das du das mal so ansprichst. Ich hatte auch schonmal die Idee dazu aufzurufen. Wir sollten einen Termin im Frühjahr machen, damit man den sich dann im Kalender fest eintragen und freihalten kann bzw. muss  

Auf so einem Treffen könnte man endlich mal ein richtiges Teamfoto machen !  

Grüße
Jens


----------



## BlackTrek (31. Januar 2008)

Ja, so ein Eisbärentreff wär doch mal eine feine Sache!

Wie wärs denn zum Abschluss des Winterpokals Ende März mal wieder die Wälder  um Hanau unsicher zu machen? Ich würde mich auch spontan als Guide zur Verfügung stellen.


----------



## Andreas (31. Januar 2008)

Ich habe mit meiner Anmeldung fuer heute Abend bis jetzt gewartet. Leider klappt es bei mir nicht.  

Fuer Samstag wollte ich die Frankenstein Tour anbieten. Wegen der Wettervorhersage habe ich das auch noch nicht gemacht. Dann wird es wohl naechsten Samstag werden.


----------



## KillerN (31. Januar 2008)

Hallo wo ist denn der LMB hin ?! 

Ich wollte mich gerade eintragen... 

Na da muss mal das gute alte Handy herhalten... *g*

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Erdi01 (31. Januar 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> Hallo wo ist denn der LMB hin ?!


er war nur unsichtbar, jetzt is er wieder da und Du kannst Dich noch eintragen. Bis gleich ... 

*Edith:* Schon ins Regenradar geschaut. Ich sach nur Donnertag = Waschtag. Egal, was Claudy kann, können wir schon lang ...


----------



## SteelManni (31. Januar 2008)

Hallo @ all 

als stiller Mitleser will ich mich auch mal wieder melden 

guggsdu hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5787:D 

Viele Grüße
SteelManni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (31. Januar 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> Auf so einem Treffen könnte man endlich mal ein richtiges Teamfoto machen !



... bis wann sind denn die Trikots da?   

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## RedRum05 (1. Februar 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> ... bis wann sind denn die Trikots da?
> 
> Gruss,
> 
> Karsten.



Habe grade in mein Postfach geguckt und werde mich dazu morgen nochmal ausführlich äußern müssen! Jetzt muss ich erst mal in´s Bett.
Nur so viel schon mal, owayo hat preislich drauf gepackt 
Für was man alles Aufschläge verlangen kann - ist schon wie bei den Autos...


----------



## Marathon2004 (1. Februar 2008)

SteelManni schrieb:


> Hallo @ all
> 
> als stiller Mitleser will ich mich auch mal wieder melden
> 
> ...



Hört sich nach einer netten Runde an. Aber wo ist der TP (Wasserturm)?


----------



## SteelManni (1. Februar 2008)

Marathon2004 schrieb:


> Hört sich nach einer netten Runde an. Aber wo ist der TP (Wasserturm)?



Der steht direkt unübersehbar mitten in Kahl an der B8 gegenüber dem
Hotel/Gasthof Zeller, Aschaffenburger Straße 2, 63796 Kahl.

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## Lupo (1. Februar 2008)

Marathon2004 schrieb:


> Hört sich nach einer netten Runde an. ....


...aber auch nach ner schnellen  ohne pause wärs ein 22er, praktisch eher ein 25er schnitt. ist mir  gepaart mit 950hm definitiv zu schnell.

die idee mit nem treffen find ich gut, auch blacky´s vorschlag zur strecke. bleibt nur zu hoffen dass die beteiligung grösser sein wird als beim letzten mal sonst wirds nix mim gruppenbild


----------



## RedRum05 (1. Februar 2008)

Auszug aus der Mail von owayo:


			
				owayo schrieb:
			
		

> Wir mussten leider zu Beginn des letzten Jahres unsere Preisgestaltung etwas verändern, da durch die vielen Variationswünsche unserer
> Kunden,die wir natürlich gerne erfüllen möchten stark gestiegene Kosten für uns entstanden sind. Ebenso hat sich gezeigt, dass sich die neu
> eingeführten Produkte Windjacke und Windweste von den Trikots in der Herstellung und Drucklegung so unterscheiden, dass es für uns
> finanziell nicht tragbar ist, diese Produkte bei der Berechnung der Mindestbestellmenge zusammenzufassen.
> ...



Das heisst für uns. Entweder wir einigen uns auf eine Reissverschluss länge, oder wir lägen ordentlich drauf! Wenn wir uns z.B. auf 3/4 RV einigen könnten, würde ich versuchen die kompletten extra Kosten nochmals weg fallen zu lassen, da wir regelmäßg bei owayo bestellen. Dazu müssten sich aber die jenigen äußern, die eben 1/4 oder 4/4 RV wollten.

@Sakir... wie sieht es bei dir mit den Hosen aus? Sie würden +70,- kosten, da der Mindermengenbestellwert drauf gepackt wird. 

Ich wäre dankbar, wenn ihr euch innerhalb vom WE äußert, dass ich mich schnellst möglich drum kümmern kann.


----------



## SteelManni (1. Februar 2008)

Lupo schrieb:


> ...aber auch nach ner schnellen  ohne pause wärs ein 22er, praktisch eher ein 25er schnitt. ist mir  gepaart mit 950hm definitiv zu schnell.
> 
> die idee mit nem treffen find ich gut, auch blacky´s vorschlag zur strecke. bleibt nur zu hoffen dass die beteiligung grösser sein wird als beim letzten mal sonst wirds nix mim gruppenbild



Hallo Wolfgang,
die Fahrtzeit ist geschätzt, kann durchaus länger werden.
Der Schnitt wird def. unter 20km/h liegen!

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## Kedi (1. Februar 2008)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Mail von owayo: ... Entweder wir einigen uns auf eine Reissverschluss länge, oder wir lägen ordentlich drauf! ........ Dazu müssten sich aber die jenigen äußern, die eben 1/4 oder 4/4 RV wollten.




Könnte es mit meinem Kurzarm-Trikot mit langem/durchgehenden Reißverschluss klappen, wenn ich zusätzlich die Varitationspauschale von 20,00  zahle?

kedi


----------



## RedRum05 (1. Februar 2008)

Kedi schrieb:


> Könnte es mit meinem Kurzarm-Trikot mit langem/durchgehenden Reißverschluss klappen, wenn ich zusätzlich die Varitationspauschale von 20,00  zahle?
> 
> kedi




Klar! Wenn ihr keine Probleme mit extra Kosten habt, dann zerleg ich die Pauschalen auf die Personen, die betroffen wären. Sind jedoch momentan 200,- extra Kosten (+70,- für die Hosen)!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackTrek (1. Februar 2008)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Dazu müssten sich aber die jenigen äußern, die eben 1/4 oder 4/4 RV wollten.


Ich dachte, der 1/4 RV sei Standard, deswegen hab ich den angeklickt. Aber 3/4  wäre auch ok.


----------



## RedRum05 (1. Februar 2008)

Das war auch alles bisher standart!


----------



## Andreas (1. Februar 2008)

Ich schliesse mich auch der Mehrheit an, was Reissverschlusslaengen angeht...


----------



## Claudy (1. Februar 2008)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Das war auch alles bisher standart!



Hatte den 1/4 Reissverschluß bestellt aber nehme auch gerne den 3/4. Ungern einen durchgehenden, weil die immer so Beulen am Bauch machen .

Grüße Anke


----------



## Marathon2004 (1. Februar 2008)

Na, dann will ich mal nicht zurückstehen.

Ich hatte 4/4 Reissverschluß (ist beim Boxenstopp praktischer  ). Aber wenn die Mehrheit 3/4 will, dann schließe ich mich natürlich an.  

Hauptsache es gibt bald ein Eisbärentrikot.


----------



## fohns (1. Februar 2008)

Andreas schrieb:


> Ich schliesse mich auch der Mehrheit an, was Reissverschlusslaengen angeht...



gleichfalls


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (1. Februar 2008)

SteelManni schrieb:


> Hallo Wolfgang,
> die Fahrtzeit ist geschätzt, kann durchaus länger werden.
> Der Schnitt wird def. unter 20km/h liegen!
> 
> ...



....die kann net nur, die WIRD länger ausfallen wenn ich dabei bin  aber wenn ich aussm fenster gugg glaub ich net dran


----------



## RedRum05 (1. Februar 2008)

So ich habe ja noch mal kurzen Schriftverkehr gehabt....



			
				owayo schrieb:
			
		

> Wir gewähren alten Kunden für eine Übergangszeit gerne Sonderkonditionen: wenn Sie alle Trikots mit 3/4 Reißverschluss bestellen würden (bzw. eine einheitliche Reißverschlusslänge für Kurzarmtrikots, eine für Langarmtrikots und eine für die ärmellosen Trikots), lasse ich alle Variationspauschalen wegfallen. Die Windjacke und die Windweste werde ich ohne Nachbesellpauschalen aber leider nicht bei der Geschäftsführung durchbringen. Einzelstücke sind in der Produktion teuer. Da es sich bei den Hosen um eine Erstbestellung unter 10 Stück handelt, fällt die Mindermengenpaschale an.


----------



## Google (1. Februar 2008)

*Achtung! Achtung!*

Komme gerade von der Ar**** Das länger bleiben hat sich gelohnt, so daß ich Morgen nun doch biken kann  

*Ohne LMB biete ich deshalb für Morgen an:*

Treffpunkt 11:30 am Druckhaus, 12:00 Uhr am B8 Parkplatz. Geplant sind  die Forstwege rund um die Barbarossaquelle wegen des Wetters. Ab 14:00 Uhr ist das Naturfreundehaus geöffnet wo ich zum Kaffee und Kuchen einfallen will. Je nach Bedarf fallen wir da ein, fahren danach heim oder fahren noch ein bisserl. Fahrzeit max. 3,5 Stunden ab/an Druckhaus. Tempo: Hochzus möchte ich ab und zu in die Pedale treten, dafür lass ich es ansonsten sehr gemütlich angehen. Die Steigungen sind ja net so lang, ICH WARTE IMMER FALLS ÜBERHAUPT ERFORDERLICH  

Würde mich auf Mitfahrer freuen  Wettercom- und Kachelmann wetter sehen doch gar net so schlecht aus?  Wer ist dabei ?

Ich seh schon, da läuft was mit einem Treffen   Das Gruppenfoto in Teamkleidung fände ich geil!! Aber erst wenn wir richtig schön eingeschlammt sind   Wir sollten 2 Termin für das Frühjahr ausmachen. Aber wenn die klar sind frag ich trotzdem nochmal, ob wir nicht kurzfristig mal wieder eine gemeinsame Runde zusammen bekommen.

Grüße

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (1. Februar 2008)

was habe ich den bestellt  Keine Ahnung, mach's halt passend  

Wegen *Sakir*, *@Red*, den würd ich an Deiner Stelle mal anklingeln. Der ist nach meinen Info's hier momentan kaum anzutreffen, hatt ne Menge anderes zu tun!

*@all*, wer stellt den Wasserhahn da draußen ab ... ich habe gestern schon NULL BOCK auf's Rad gehabt, heute noch viel weniger ... ich glaub die Zeit ist gekommen ... Papabär fällt erstmal in die Winterstarre und wacht erst vor Malle wieder auf ... bis bald und Helau, Ihr Pappnasen


----------



## karsten13 (1. Februar 2008)

Andreas schrieb:


> Ich schliesse mich auch der Mehrheit an, was Reissverschlusslaengen angeht...



ich auch ...

... und jetzt zieh ich erstmal die Spikes auf  (Schei$$e ist die Karre versifft  ).

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Google (1. Februar 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Wer ist dabei ?


Moin, Einer ist schon mal dabei. Bin müde, guuds nächtle. Ich schau morgen nochmal rein.

Grüße

Google


----------



## RedRum05 (1. Februar 2008)

Dann werd ich am Wochenende mal versuchen den Sakir zu erreichen!

Hoffentlich passt morgen das Wetter, dann werd ich wieder den Renner bemühen. 
Wer Lust und Zeit hat, einfach kurz hier melden.


----------



## Google (2. Februar 2008)

Noch einer  Noch jemand "Last-Minute" dabei ?

Kachelmann sagt immer noch kein Regen aus. Ein paar Tröpfchen wird uns doch wohl nichts ausmachen ?


----------



## Google (2. Februar 2008)

*LuuuuPoooooooooooooo*

 ​
Fauler Sack!


----------



## Marathon2004 (2. Februar 2008)

Naja, das Wetter hat ja gereade noch die Kurve bekommen, so dass ich noch ne kurze Runde drehen konnte.  

Und dann war ich auch noch rechtzeitig da, um alle 3 Tore der Eintracht sehen zu können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (2. Februar 2008)

Google schrieb:


> *LuuuuPoooooooooooooo*
> 
> ​
> Fauler Sack!



...da war ich leider noch am arbeiten  eigentlich wollte ich mich ja mittags bei manni einklinken was mir zeitlich entgegengekommen wäre aber auf einmal war sein termin weg   hab wohl zu lange gewartet 

bis zum nächsten


----------



## Google (2. Februar 2008)

Lupo schrieb:


> ...da war ich leider noch am arbeiten


Mensch, schaff mer net so viel!

Die Tour heute hat mir echt gut getan...und die Pause im Naturfreundehaus auch 

Ach, hier noch die Toren wo ich nächste Woche fahre, bzw. mitfahre:

*Maingurken 

Kahltalgurken *​


----------



## Kedi (2. Februar 2008)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Klar! Wenn ihr keine Probleme mit extra Kosten habt, dann zerleg ich die Pauschalen auf die Personen, die betroffen wären. Sind jedoch momentan 200,- extra Kosten (+70,- für die Hosen)!



Habe mit den Extrakosten keine Probleme. 
Ist es noch möglich, meine Trikotgröße von S auf *XS* zu ändern/umzubestellen? 

kedi


----------



## karsten13 (2. Februar 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Ach, hier noch die Toren wo ich nächste Woche fahre, bzw. mitfahre:



Moment, morgen ist auch noch ein Tag  . Wer Interesse an einer Schneetour im Taunus hat: Morgen 11:30 Uhr an der Sportfabrik (Ecke Ginnheimer Str./Sophienstr.) in Frankfurt. Könnte auch noch einen Treffpunkt an der Flößerbrücke in Ffm anbieten.

Und so sah es heute im Taunus aus  :

















Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Google (3. Februar 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Und so sah es heute im Taunus aus


  ​
Heut ist halt nur Faschingsumzug mit meiner Familie angesagt. Eine Mtb-Tour im frisch gefallenen Schnee ist schon was. Und bei dem Kaiserwetter heute  

VIEL SPASS


----------



## Google (3. Februar 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Ach, hier noch die Toren wo ich nächste Woche fahre, bzw. mitfahre:
> 
> *Maingurken
> 
> Kahltalgurken *​


 Oh mann! Asche über mein Haupt  Ich kann am Dienstag ja gar net fahren weil mein Liebste Geburtstag hat   . Ich hab die   Tour deshalb auf Morgen vorverlegt. Hoffentlich bleibts einigermaßen trocken  

Und wenn ich schon wieder poste: In Malle (wo wir übrigens in 5 Wochen hinfahren  ) war es im Januar keinen einzigen Tag unter 15 C°. Wenn dann wars WÄRMER  

Grüße

Google


----------



## SteelManni (3. Februar 2008)

Lupo schrieb:


> ...da war ich leider noch am arbeiten  eigentlich wollte ich mich ja mittags bei manni einklinken was mir zeitlich entgegengekommen wäre aber auf einmal war sein termin weg   hab wohl zu lange gewartet
> 
> bis zum nächsten



sorry Lupo,  aber ich bin dann mittags kurzfristig mit meiner Familie
zum shoppen nach A-burg gefahren  und hab kurz vorher den 
Termin wieder rausgenommen!

Dafür hab ich heute bei dem genialen Wetter kurzfristig eine große Runde gedreht. 

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## RedRum05 (3. Februar 2008)

SteelManni schrieb:


> Dafür hab ich heute bei dem genialen Wetter kurzfristig eine große Runde gedreht.



Richtig! Das musste man einfach machen!
Bin über Rückersbach gefahren und der Ausblick war einfach...  ...
Hätte ich gestern nicht schon so viel für die Beine gemacht, wäre es wohl noch länger geworden


----------



## karsten13 (3. Februar 2008)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> und der Ausblick war einfach...  ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marathon2004 (3. Februar 2008)

So, das war heute doch ein würdiger Tag, um die Jungfernfahrt mit meinem neuen Cannondale F500  in Eisbären-Teamlackierung  zu starten. 

Es fährt sich einfach nur genial.  

Hier ein paar Fotos. Auf dem letzten Bild mit meinem kleinen Nachwuchs-Eisbär.


----------



## karsten13 (3. Februar 2008)

Marathon2004 schrieb:


> Auf dem letzten Bild mit meinem kleinen Nachwuchs-Eisbär.



hat der es "getauft"?


----------



## Erdi01 (3. Februar 2008)

Marathon2004 schrieb:


> Cannondale F500  in Eisbären-Teamlackierung


Ich  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 werd IRRE   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  wo bekomme ich  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  so einen Rahmen her  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Komm lieber nicht in meine Nähe mit dem "Ding" ... 




> Es fährt sich einfach nur genial.


sage ich doch immer, wer einmal CD fährt fährt NIX anderes mehr ... 
ich sags aber ganz leise, sonst krisch isch wieder ...


----------



## Erdi01 (4. Februar 2008)

*@Marathon*, Du bist Schuld, wenn ich endgültig ein an die Rassel krieg


----------



## Andreas (4. Februar 2008)

Oh Karsten,

jetzt bin ich aber neidisch auf Deine Bilder. Besonders auf das hier  



karsten13 schrieb:


> Und so sah es heute im Taunus aus  :



Alleine durch so einen Tag haben sich die Spikes ja schon bezahlt gemacht.


@Marathon: Schickes Bike.

Wann machen wir eine Sammelbestellung der Eisbären Team-Bikes bei CD?
Gibt es auch andere Varianten oder müssen wir sonst eine Variationspauschale zahlen?


----------



## Marathon2004 (4. Februar 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> hat der es "getauft"?



Der muss es erstmal wieder sauber-wedeln.  



Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Marathon*, Du bist Schuld, wenn ich endgültig ein an die Rassel krieg



Ja, im TF dürfen die Bilder etwas größer sein.  Aber an die Realität kommt doch keins der Bilder ran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (4. Februar 2008)

Andreas schrieb:


> Oh Karsten,
> 
> jetzt bin ich aber neidisch auf Deine Bilder. Besonders auf das hier
> 
> Alleine durch so einen Tag haben sich die Spikes ja schon bezahlt gemacht.



Ziel erreicht  . Wenn sich die Eisbären schon so rar machen, müssen sie zumindest meine Bilder ertragen  .

Im Ernst: Sa + So waren 2 ganz geile Schneetouren  . Am Samstag war der Schnee zudem noch relativ frisch und nicht überall plattgetrampelt, so dass das Ganze auch fahrtechnisch und konditionell krass war. Die Spikes hätte ich wohl nicht gebraucht, die sind eher die nächsten Tage angesagt, wenn der festgetrampelte Schnee zu Eis wird ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## RedRum05 (4. Februar 2008)

Andreas schrieb:


> [...]oder müssen wir sonst eine Variationspauschale zahlen?



Unwort des Jahres 2008  

Mehr sag ich dazu nicht mehr - gibt nur Bluthochdruck


----------



## Claudy (5. Februar 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Sa + So waren 2 ganz geile Schneetouren  .



Es war soooooo schön  

Am Mittwoch würde ich gerne wieder eine kleine Runde drehen. Treffpunkt ist um 18:30 Uhr am Goetheturm. Hoffentlich regnet es nicht  . Mein Rad ist blitzeblank nachdem es dem "Naturrad" von K13 Konkurrenz gemacht hat  .

Liebe Grüße und Gute Nacht!

Anke


----------



## Erdi01 (5. Februar 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Ziel erreicht  . Wenn sich die Eisbären schon so rar machen, müssen sie zumindest meine Bilder ertragen  .


die interessieren mich nicht die Bohne, die lassen mich eibärig kalt  Ich krisch ...


RedRum05 schrieb:


> nur Bluthochdruck[/SIZE]


... wenn ich die Bilder von Marathons *Eisbären Lackierung* sehe  

Und wie passend, die Farbgebung nennt sich auch noch *Blood Red*  Und auch passend, CD ist der einzige mir bekannte Hersteller, der ein Repaint-Programm anbietet  D.h. zum Beispiel mein altes Schätzchen bei Cannondale eingeliefert und zurück kommt es in *Team Eisbären Lackierung*, sprich in Blood Red mit unterlackierten Schriftzügen und allem. Halt so wie Marathons   Und die lebenslange Garantie bleibt natürlich auch erhalten. Einziger Hacken, so scheizz teuer, dass ich dafür für einige *08/15 Kinesis Rahmen* neu bekomme.

Die könnt ich dann zum Lacker meiner Wahl bringen und schon gibt's massig Teamrahmen mit jeder gewünschten Beschriftung. Mit anderen Worten: Das im kleinen Stiel machen, was die Hersteller im großen Stiel machen und uns dafür ne Menge Kohle aus den Rippen leiern


----------



## Claudy (5. Februar 2008)

Upsi; Erdi und ich waren Zeitgleich


----------



## Erdi01 (5. Februar 2008)

Claudy schrieb:


> Upsi; Erdi und ich waren Zeitgleich


Moin Schätzi und gute Nacht ...


----------



## karsten13 (5. Februar 2008)

Claudy schrieb:


> Mein Rad ist blitzeblank nachdem es dem "Naturrad" von K13 Konkurrenz gemacht hat  .



nachdem mir mein MTB am Samstag doch glatt in den Flur geschissen hat  ...






ist es am Sonntag einer Dampfstrahlerattacke zum Opfer gefallen. Jetzt ist die Sau wieder stubenrein  .



Erdi01 schrieb:


> die lassen mich *ei*bärig kalt



ei ei ei, wenn die Dich irgendwann einliefern, dann spendier ich die CD-Zwangsjacke in Eisbären Lackierung  .

n8,

Karsten.


----------



## karsten13 (5. Februar 2008)

Claudy schrieb:


> Upsi; Erdi und ich waren Zeitgleich





Erdi01 schrieb:


> Moin Schätzi und gute Nacht ...



falsches Forum?


----------



## Erdi01 (5. Februar 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> falsches Forum?



   ... jetzt bin isch aber ferdisch ... die  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*-Spielchen* waren zu viel ...


----------



## Andreas (5. Februar 2008)

Kein Faschingsscherz:

Cannondale wurde vom kanadischen Konzern Dorel (GT, Mongoose, Roadmaster, Schwinn) aufgekauft. Gibt es CD bald in Grossmärkten?

http://www.frontlinemag.net/news.php?news_id=543


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 37613 (5. Februar 2008)

Ich bin auf die Entwicklung von CD gespannt. 
Hoffentlich wird sich nicht viel ändern... 

Gestern war ich seit langem mal wieder ne Runde mit dem MTB unterwegs 
und habe mir auch gleich ne tolle Erkältung geholt.  

Der Ausblick in den Spessart war trotzdem klasse! Wie immer.


----------



## Erdi01 (5. Februar 2008)

Andreas schrieb:


> Kein Faschingsscherz:
> 
> Cannondale wurde vom kanadischen Konzern Dorel (GT, Mongoose, Roadmaster, Schwinn) aufgekauft. Gibt es CD bald in Grossmärkten?
> 
> http://www.frontlinemag.net/news.php?news_id=543



Auch kein Faschingsscherz, ich bin schon zu Hause. Wir haben heute um 12:00 den Laden dicht gemacht ... HELAU ... warum is jetzt scheizz Wetter, wollt auf's Rad ... ach egal, ich mach ja eh Pause  

Das mit Cannondale ist ja schon länger bekannt. Wenn das so umgestzt wird wie angekündigt, kann das nur gut für CD sein  

Nur schwer für die vielen GT Fahrer, dass deren Marke jetzt dem "Kronjuwel" CD untergeordnet wird, wie wohl noch einige "Premium" Marken mehr in Zukunft   Die Dorel Group ist nach wie vor auf Shopping-Tour, da folgt noch was. Ich bin gespannt ...

*@Nature-One*, wann sieht man Dich mal wieder ?!?


----------



## _jazzman_ (5. Februar 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Die Dorel Group ist nach wie vor auf Shopping-Tour, da folgt noch was. Ich bin gespannt ...



Erst wird alles gekauft, dann nach Fernost "outgesourced" (<< Das ist Neudeutsch und bedeutet soviel wie: Es ist nicht mehr das drin was draufsteht). Dann werden alle Teile in einer Megafabrik in Asien produziert und mit billig Pappschablonen "Cannondale", "GT", "Specialized", "Rocky Mountain", .... drauf lackiert und für ne Menge Asche verkauft.

Der Käufer erfreut sich dann an seinem handmade CD Rush und wundert sich warum das neue Rocky Mountain Switch vom Nachbarn genauso ausschaut.

Aber so ist das wohl heutzutage...


----------



## Erdi01 (5. Februar 2008)

> Aber so ist das wohl heutzutage...


in der Tat ist das so. Dorel käuft sich zur Zeit das Know-How und Image zusammen. Und egal wie erfolgreich ein Unternehmen(sstandort) ist, siehe Nokia Deutschland, 100 Mill. Gewinn in 2007), Gewinnoptimierung ordnet sich alles unter.



_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Der Käufer erfreut sich dann an seinem handmade CD Rush und wundert sich warum das neue Rocky Mountain Switch vom Nachbarn genauso ausschaut.


das widerum glaube ich nicht. Individualisierung ist das heutige Zauberwort. Gleiche Plattform, anderes Kleid ...

... und zu dem Thema: Ich bin gespannt was hier für *HASEN* rauskommen, einer soll Rizze heisen 

Noch bin ich guter Dinge CD betreffend ...


----------



## _jazzman_ (5. Februar 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt was hier für *HASEN* rauskommen, einer soll Rizze heisen



Wenn ich mir den schattigen Umriss da drunter anschaue siehts aber gar net nach Cannondale Häschen aus sondern eher nach Dietzenbacher Rotwild aus...


----------



## Erdi01 (5. Februar 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir den schattigen Umriss da drunter anschaue siehts aber gar net nach Cannondale Häschen aus sondern eher nach Dietzenbacher Rotwild aus...


Du meinst ich sollte mich mal in den Dietzebächer Wäldern auf die Pirsch machen und so ein als Rotwild getarntes C'dale Häschen schießen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gute Idee  dann kann ich's mir mal in Ruhe anschauen


----------



## Deleted 37613 (5. Februar 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Nature-One*, wann sieht man Dich mal wieder ?!?



Bei der nächsten passenden Ausfahrt bin ich dabei. Hatte 3 Monate ausgesetzt und war mit Laufen beschäftigt.  
Leider verpasse ich immer die angebotenen Touren und muss erst mal wieder fit werden bis ich mit euch ne größere Runde drehen kann.


----------



## Mtb Ede (5. Februar 2008)

Das mit Cannondale ist ja schon länger bekannt. Wenn das so umgestzt wird wie angekündigt, kann das nur gut für CD sein  

Die Edelmarke KLEIN wurde von TREK gekauft. Es war das Ende von KLEIN.


----------



## Google (5. Februar 2008)

Guten Abend allerseits,

@[email protected] Joo gibds die aach noooch ? Spätestens ab Frühjahr hoffe ich doch auf eine Teilnahme  Wer rastet der rostet  

Auf die weitere Entwicklung von CD bin ich ja auch mal gespannt. So sympathisiere ich doch nun schon recht lange mit der Marke. Ich hab nur noch keins gekauft weil ich noch genug hab  

Ich wollt schon mal darauf aufmerksam machen, dass ich meine Recomwoche mit einer Tour nach Klingen- oder Miltenberg abschliessen wollte. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3524

Vielleicht haben wieder ein paar Interesse ? @[email protected] Du machst doch grad nix hinsichtlich Biken. Wäre doch dann genau das Richtige für Dich  

Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (5. Februar 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Die Edelmarke KLEIN wurde von TREK gekauft. Es war das Ende von KLEIN.


glaub ich nicht, CD ist noch mal ne ganz andere Hausnummer, was Größe und Marktstellung angeht. Und wenn's so wäre kann ich's auch nicht ändern  

Wüßt nur im ersten Moment wirklich nicht, was ich mir dann kaufen sollte. Aber auch da würd mir wieder irgendein "Wahn" einfallen ... vllt mal ganz was anderes als radfahren, das mache ich eigentlich schon lang genug 

*@Google*, Vllt. Das Wetter soll ja gut werden. Könnt mir aber auch mal was mit HM vorstellen. Meine eigentlich für Januar geplanten Renner-mit-Mounty-Runden stehn auch noch aus ...


----------



## Erdi01 (5. Februar 2008)

*Aus aktuellem Anlass*: Ich kann Donnerstag nicht.

*Mittwoch N8Ride by Claudy​*

*@Claudy*, wann kommst Du/Ihr am Kreishaus vorbei. 19:00 Uhr oder eher später  Und stell Dich schon mal drauf ein, dass ich diesen ominösen Shawarma kennen lernen möchte. Wehe der Kerl liegt mir anschließend schwer im Magen


----------



## KillerN (5. Februar 2008)

Habe ich schonmal erwähnt das ich Fasching hasse ? Also jetzt hasse ich es noch mehr, zum Glück ist morgen Aschermittwoch und somit das Ende von Stundenlangen Indianer-Cowboy, Zwiebel-Döner und Luder-Drecksau Liedern.   

Habe mich eben mal durch die letzten 2 Forumsseiten gelesen und eins fiel mir erneut auf: Marathons Fotos sind von der Quali total grottig. Wurde das mit einem Uralt Handy aufgenommen ? Ich schicke dir erstmal nen Password für die Eisbären Gallery zu. Du musst dann dort ein Album aufmachen und deine Bilder bei uns hochladen ! 

Achso, apropo Handy, meins (K800i 3,2Megapixel) fiel am Freitag aus meiner Hosentasche im Treppenhaus des Rechenzentrums vom dritten Stock durch den Schacht beim Geländer bis runter in den Keller, ich glaube 2-3 Sekunden Fallzeit. Fazit: Bisschen ausgeklipst, Batteriedeckel abgeflogen und kleiner riss drinn, wieder zusammengebaut eingeschaltet, funzt. Net mal ein Kratzer im Display. Glück und Qualität...  

Mittwoch habe ich Berufsschule und werde wohl daher auch etwas früher starten, weiss aber noch nicht ganz sicher ob ich alleine starten werde. Fahren werde ich auch jedenfall ! (Sofern es nicht regnet).

Aktuelle Kostenliste ist auf der Page on, Sakirs Preis hatte sich geändert ausserdem ist der Bezahlstatus eingetragen.

Grüße
Jens

P.S.: Karsten, du fährst schon wieder zu viel


----------



## Claudy (5. Februar 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *Aus aktuellem Anlass*: Ich kann Donnerstag nicht.
> 
> *Mittwoch N8Ride by Claudy​*
> 
> *@Claudy*, wann kommst Du/Ihr am Kreishaus vorbei. 19:00 Uhr oder eher später  Und stell Dich schon mal drauf ein, dass ich diesen ominösen Shawarma kennen lernen möchte. Wehe der Kerl liegt mir anschließend schwer im Magen



Keine Ahnung  - frag bitte K13 (der gerade das  macht...und hoffentlich später noch gerade schreiben kann  ). Die Vorhersage für morgen ist nicht so dolle  - eigentlich muß ich schon morgen früh mit dem Rad zur Arbeit, ansonsten wird es knapp. Die Strecke ist auch nur ein Vorschlag, wir können auch gerne den Rodgau Rundweg fahren  (oder was auch immer du auf der Pfanne hast). Aber dann würdest du Herrn Shawarma  nicht kennenlernen  .

Grüße Anke


----------



## Erdi01 (5. Februar 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> Habe ich schonmal erwähnt das ich Fasching hasse ? Also jetzt hasse ich es noch mehr, zum Glück ist morgen Aschermittwoch und somit das Ende von Stundenlangen Indianer-Cowboy, Zwiebel-Döner und *Luder*-Drecksau Liedern.



*Hä ... Watt Du wollen  
Beetmaschine aufgerissen (deutsch: Lautsprecher an) 
und ab dafür ...  ​*
  ​


Claudy schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung  - frag bitte K13 (der gerade das  macht...und hoffentlich später noch gerade schreiben kann  ).  .
> Grüße Anke



*Krankenschwester Edith meint:* Für den gilt dann auch Folgendes ...  ​





  ​


----------



## Erdi01 (6. Februar 2008)

Claudy schrieb:


> Die Strecke ist auch nur ein Vorschlag, wir können auch gerne den Rodgau Rundweg fahren  (oder was auch immer du auf der Pfanne hast). Aber dann würdest du Herrn Shawarma  nicht kennenlernen  .
> 
> Grüße Anke


Die Strecke ist mir egal und ob ich diesen Shawarma kennen lerne oder nicht auch, der läuft so weit ich weis nicht weg  Interessanter ist was das Wetter macht und ob Du überhaupt fährst  Bitte hier dann nochmal kurze Info ... ich weis nie wie ich übern Tag hier zum reinschauen komm, manchmal erst wieder zu Hause und da wäre der LMB dann so oder so weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Claudy (6. Februar 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Interessanter ist was das Wetter macht und ob Du überhaupt fährst  Bitte hier dann nochmal kurze Info ...



War heute morgen auch hin und hergerissen....mein Rad steht nun hier im Büro  . Motto des Tages: *Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter, nur schlechte Kleidung.*Aber....., habe von meinem Aerobic Gehopse einen riesen Muskelkater und möchte heute nicht so schnell fahren. . 

Wenn ich *nicht* fahre, schicke ich dir ne SMS  .

Grüße Anke


----------



## Erdi01 (6. Februar 2008)

Claudy schrieb:


> Aber....., habe von meinem Aerobic Gehopse einen riesen Muskelkater und möchte heute nicht so schnell fahren. .
> 
> Wenn ich *nicht* fahre, schicke ich dir ne SMS  .
> 
> Grüße Anke


Ich bin ein Prinz und habe alle Zeit der Welt  

Ich fahr Dir gemühtlich hinterher. Wenn ich nix höre drehe ich wartend ab 19 Uhr vorm Kreishaus meine Runde ...

Mister K.. liegt noch in Selbigen ... K wie Koma   

CU


----------



## Claudy (6. Februar 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ich bin ein Prinz Ich fahr Dir gemühtlich hinterher. Wenn ich nix höre drehe ich wartend ab 19 Uhr vorm Kreishaus meine Runde ...
> 
> Mister K.. liegt noch in Selbigen ... K wie Koma
> 
> CU



Mr K. meint, 19:00 Uhr schaffen wir nicht  . Mr K. meint, wir hätten immer 50-55min bis Dietzenbach gebraucht  . Mr K. meint, er fährt nur, wenn es am Start nicht regnet und das Wetterradar O.K. ist  (Weichei).

Ich war eben kurz in der Kantine; der Himmel war blau mit frühlingshaften Temperaturen......gerade kommt eine dicke schwarze Wolke  

Warten wir einfach ab.......


----------



## Marathon2004 (6. Februar 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *Aus aktuellem Anlass*: Ich kann Donnerstag nicht.
> 
> *Mittwoch N8Ride by Claudy​*
> 
> *@Claudy*, wann kommst Du/Ihr am Kreishaus vorbei. 19:00 Uhr oder eher später  Und stell Dich schon mal drauf ein, dass ich diesen ominösen Shawarma kennen lernen möchte. Wehe der Kerl liegt mir anschließend schwer im Magen




Schaaaaaaade, aber heute kann ich nicht, meine Kleine hat Geburtstag, da gibt es kein entrinnen.


----------



## Marathon2004 (6. Februar 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> Habe mich eben mal durch die letzten 2 Forumsseiten gelesen und eins fiel mir erneut auf: Marathons Fotos sind von der Quali total grottig. Wurde das mit einem Uralt Handy aufgenommen ? Ich schicke dir erstmal nen Password für die Eisbären Gallery zu. Du musst dann dort ein Album aufmachen und deine Bilder bei uns hochladen !



Das liegt nicht an der Kamera sondern daran, das ich ein 10Megapixel-Foto auf 60k eindampfen muss.  Im TF sind die Fots entsprechend besser, da darf ein Foto 195 k haben.  



Claudy schrieb:


> Mr K. meint, 19:00 Uhr schaffen wir nicht  . Mr K. meint, wir hätten immer 50-55min bis Dietzenbach gebraucht  . Mr K. meint, er fährt nur, wenn es am Start nicht regnet und das Wetterradar O.K. ist  (Weichei).
> 
> Ich war eben kurz in der Kantine; der Himmel war blau mit frühlingshaften Temperaturen......gerade kommt eine dicke schwarze Wolke
> 
> Warten wir einfach ab.......



Den blauen Himmel hatte ich auch. Da meine Kleine da noch in der Schule war, war ich ne runde Joggen. Ja, und dann kam auch die schwarze Wolke, aber nur mit einem kurzen Schauer.  Nichts, was größer stören würde.


----------



## Andreas (6. Februar 2008)

Ich kann leider weder heute, noch morgen biken  



Marathon2004 schrieb:


> Das liegt nicht an der Kamera sondern daran, das ich ein 10Megapixel-Foto auf 60k eindampfen muss.  Im TF sind die Fots entsprechend besser, da darf ein Foto 195 k haben.



Auch bei 60k bekommt man eine gute Qualität hin. Man muß es in der Größe ändern und nicht zu stark komprimieren. Zusatzinfos wie z.B. EXIF Daten können auch entfernt werden. Bei den meisten Bildbearbeitungsprogrammen gibt es eine Funktion "Speichern für Web...".


----------



## KillerN (6. Februar 2008)

Marathon2004 schrieb:


> Das liegt nicht an der Kamera sondern daran, das ich ein 10Megapixel-Foto auf 60k eindampfen muss.



Doofe Frage, wieso musst du das denn machen ???

Also das Wetter ist ja mal total sch*****   Vorhin als ich heimkam und hat es geregnet und jetzt wos gleich Kuchen gibt, hats aufgehört ...


----------



## Deleted 37613 (6. Februar 2008)

Für heute habe ich mein Trainingsprogramm hinter mir. 
Vor 2 Stunden habe ich einen regenfreien Slot zugewiesen bekommen den ich auch ausgenutz habe.  

Hoffentlich klappt das Morgen auch so gut!


----------



## Lupo (6. Februar 2008)

Marathon2004 schrieb:


> Das liegt nicht an der Kamera sondern daran, das ich ein 10Megapixel-Foto auf 60k eindampfen muss.  I...



am besten erst die grösse ändern, auf 640x480 oder so und dann komprimieren dann wirds besser.
zuerst dachte ich es wär eine szene aus legoland


----------



## Claudy (6. Februar 2008)

Erdi

Corinna und ich kommen und hoffen, den Weg zu finden  . Ankunft in Dietzenbach gegen 19:00. 

Mr. K. ist heute aus Zuckerwatte.........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marathon2004 (6. Februar 2008)

Lupo schrieb:


> am besten erst die grösse ändern, auf 640x480 oder so und dann komprimieren dann wirds besser.
> zuerst dachte ich es wär eine szene aus legoland



Ich reduziere die Foto mit InfranView. Ist eigentlich ein Arbeitsschritt, also erst auf 640*480 reduzieren und dann speichern unter. Und da habe ich die Quali solange runtergeschraubt, bis ich den Files auf die 60k runter hatte.  (War dann letztlich bei ca. 15% der Fall, und das gibt halt die Atefakte.  ).

Gerade mal was probiert.


----------



## Lupo (6. Februar 2008)

Marathon2004 schrieb:


> ....Und da habe ich die Quali solange runtergeschraubt, bis ich den Files auf die 60k runter hatte.



immer wieder und wieder komprimiert? das ist ja dann so wie ne kopievonderkopievonderkopie.....
den anhang hatte ich auch mim irfanview gemacht und trotzdem lässt sich nicht nur der spanier gut erkennen sondern sogar die dame im hintergrund....


----------



## Marathon2004 (6. Februar 2008)

Lupo schrieb:


> immer wieder und wieder komprimiert? das ist ja dann so wie ne kopievonderkopievonderkopie.....
> den anhang hatte ich auch mim irfanview gemacht und trotzdem lässt sich nicht nur der spanier gut erkennen sondern sogar die dame im hintergrund....



Nene.  Schon immer das Original verwendet.  Allerdings liefern Kompressionsalgorithmen halt je nach Detailierung eines Fotos unterschiedliche Ergebnisse. Und bei Deinem Foto hat's halt nicht soviele verschiedene Abstufungen, so dass die Kompression auch bei noch hoher Qualität recht gut ausfällt.


----------



## karsten13 (6. Februar 2008)

Moin,

brauch mal technische Beratung: Mein MTB leckt  , also es tritt Öl aus  an der Federgabel rechts und zwar da wo das Rohr eintaucht. Scheint die Dichtung (?) hinüber zu sein.

Da muss ich wohl zum Händler? Und weiterfahren ist bestimmt auch nicht gut, oder?

Danke und Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## RedRum05 (6. Februar 2008)

Ich wollte euch noch mal darum bitten und errinnern, dass Geld bitte schnellst möglich zu überweisen. Die Bestellung bei owayo dauert ja auch ein paar Tage und um so schneller ihr überweist, um so schneller habt ihr das Trikot in der Hand! Also schnell auf die Eisbärene Seite gehen und den Status der Bezahlung checken. Bei Problemem, oder fragen einfach eine kurze Mail!

Ich danke euch


----------



## Erdi01 (6. Februar 2008)

*@marathon*, mach das Bild da weg  Die Rassel kommt immer näher ... verdammt wo krieg ich so ein Rahmen her  Hatt der Iseboscher noch ein  

*@K13*, ab zum Händler ---> Garantie  

*@Rinna, Claudy*, danke für die Tour, war wie immer nett mit Euch  Und meiner *Eisbärenlady Claudy* kann ich schon erste Guidefähigkeiten bescheinigen  Sie hatt den Weg nach Dietzenbach gefunden und ich mußte nur selten von hinten eingreifen  

Und dieser Mr. Shawarma hatt mir auch nicht auf mein großes Eisbärenmaul gehauen. Sehr löblich 

Mein Rad ist natürlich auch schon wieder geduscht  

Bis zum nächsten Mal ... freue mich auch die Rinna öfters zu sehen ...


----------



## Rinna (6. Februar 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> * Und meiner Eisbärenlady Claudy kann ich schon erste Guidefähigkeiten bescheinigen  Sie hatt den Weg nach Dietzenbach gefunden und ich mußte nur selten von hinten eingreifen
> *


*
  


Erdi01 schrieb:



			Und dieser Mr. Shawarma hatt mir auch nicht auf mein großes Eisbärenmaul gehauen. Sehr löblich 

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

Beim nächsten mal sollte ich doch mitkommen, bis daheim habe ich völlig an Unterzuckerung gelitten 


Erdi01 schrieb:



			Bis zum nächsten Mal ... freue mich auch die Rinna öfters zu sehen ... 

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


War mir ein Vergnügen  

Bis demnächst
Corinna*


----------



## Claudy (6. Februar 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Und dieser Mr. Shawarma hatt mir auch nicht auf mein großes Eisbärenmaul gehauen. Sehr löblich



Tja, das ist ein richtig netter Herr  





Rinna schrieb:


> Beim nächsten mal sollte ich doch mitkommen, bis daheim habe ich völlig an Unterzuckerung gelitten



Sehr gerne  - mit oder ohne Wette  

Bei mußte es zu Hause noch etwas Schoki sein (Owayo Trikot in Größe S....irgendwie wird es schon passen)

Vielen Dank an meine Begleiter. Es war wie immer eine sehr schöne Tour. Ein bisschen weniger Matsche hätte meinem Rad und mir besser gefallen. Besonders der Weg nach dem Langener Waldsee war echt übel........

Gute Nacht Anke
(sehr sehr müde)


----------



## Andreas (7. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe für Samstag jetzt endlich die Tour "Rund um die Burg Frankenstein" eingestellt und hoffe auf zahlreiche Anmeldungen. 

Hier geht es zum LMB Eintrag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (7. Februar 2008)

Andreas schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe für Samstag jetzt endlich die Tour "Rund um die Burg Frankenstein" eingestellt und hoffe auf zahlreiche Anmeldungen.
> 
> Hier geht es zum LMB Eintrag!



Vielleicht kann Erdi in Dietzenbach einen Treffpunkt einrichten?


----------



## Google (7. Februar 2008)

Andreas schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe für Samstag jetzt endlich die Tour "Rund um die Burg Frankenstein" eingestellt und hoffe auf zahlreiche Anmeldungen.
> 
> Hier geht es zum LMB Eintrag!


Tja....Samstag geht bei mir definitiv nicht! Da hoffe ich mald, dass ich am Samstag nicht alleine am Main langfahren muß

*Zum Bäcker am Sonntag​*
Grüße

Google


----------



## karsten13 (7. Februar 2008)

Andreas schrieb:


> ich habe für Samstag jetzt endlich die Tour "Rund um die Burg Frankenstein" eingestellt und hoffe auf zahlreiche Anmeldungen.





			
				Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Landschaftlich sehr schöne, mit vielen Bächen, Seen und Trails versehene Tour.



hört sich nicht Crosser-kompatibel an  , oder?. 
Und das MTB schaut schon ganz traurig, so ohne Gabel  .

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Lupo (7. Februar 2008)

Andreas schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe für Samstag jetzt endlich die Tour "Rund um die Burg Frankenstein" eingestellt ...



war ja auch langsam zeit  hab mich schon angemeldet und werd in egelsbach starten


----------



## Marathon2004 (7. Februar 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Tja....*Samstag* geht bei mir definitiv nicht! Da hoffe ich mald, dass ich am *Samstag* nicht alleine am Main langfahren muß
> 
> *Zum Bäcker am Sonntag​*
> Grüße
> ...



  Dann fahr doch einfach mit zur Burg Frankenstein.


----------



## Marathon2004 (7. Februar 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@marathon*, mach das Bild da weg  Die Rassel kommt immer näher ... verdammt wo krieg ich so ein Rahmen her  Hatt der Iseboscher noch ein



Zumindest nicht im Eisbären-Team-Lackierug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (7. Februar 2008)

Andreas schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann Erdi in Dietzenbach einen Treffpunkt einrichten?


machen kann ich das. Ich weis aber selber noch nicht ab wo ich starte. Ich weis nur ab/bis Dtz. sind's dann ca. 30 KM mehr ... noch hatt sich keiner aus "meiner" Region gemeldet ...


----------



## Google (8. Februar 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Und das MTB schaut schon ganz traurig, so ohne Gabel


Kannst Dir ja von mir ein MTB ausleihen. Ich kann ja net


----------



## Erdi01 (8. Februar 2008)

Moin, wiso bin ich eigentlich schon/immernoch wach  

Hatte ich eigentlich schon mal erwähnt, dass ich mir das erste TOUR-Magazin in meinem Leben gekauft habe. Wiso? Weil dort ein Komponenten-Vergleich Shimano, Campa, Sram drinnen ist! Gefunden habe ich ihn, aber noch was viel besseres ...

_"*Brägel *im Kuppel-Fieber: "Bauer sucht Frau" war nur der Anfang - jetzt will er Rennradler über die Mattscheibe jagen"_

   

Habe ich das geschrieben ...
Oder werd ich da beschrieben ...
Oder Beides ...

   

Wollte mir nich mal vor langer Zeit Jemand eine Leseprobe geben  Egal - ich habe jetzt einen "Original-Brägel" zu Hause  Allein deswegen, müßt man das Blättchen schon abonomieren, aber Gott behüte mich davor, außer dem Brägel und viieel Werbung, steht da ja nix Verbünftiges drinnen. Und der Lesegehalt ist in etwa so wertvoll wie mein Post  

Und warum schreib ich das hier - _nach dem fünften Hefe und der dritten Valium_ - weil's nix zur Sache tut ...

*Insider =*    
*Outsider =*   

Alles halt wie immer ...


----------



## Claudy (8. Februar 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Kannst Dir ja von mir ein MTB ausleihen. Ich kann ja net



Hab ihm auch schon mein altes Fuel angeboten....... 

Leider kann auch ich morgen nicht (sehr schade  ). Mein Sohn und ich gehen zu einem Informationstag einer Schule. Euch allen wünsche ich viel Spaß . 

Viele Grüße Anke
(die bei strahlendem Sonnenschein zur Arbeit geradelt ist  )


----------



## Andreas (8. Februar 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> hört sich nicht Crosser-kompatibel an  , oder?.
> Und das MTB schaut schon ganz traurig, so ohne Gabel  .
> 
> Gruss,
> ...



Hallo Karsten,

mit dem Crosser hast Du keinen Spass. In Eberstadt sind einige Trails mit dicken Wurzeln und kleine steile Anstiege. Hast Du Deine Gabel schon zum Citybike gebracht?
Geht die alte gar nicht mehr? Mit einer Ersatzgabel sieht es wohl auch schlecht aus?


----------



## BlackTrek (8. Februar 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> außer dem Brägel und viieel Werbung, steht da ja nix Verbünftiges drinnen. Und der Lesegehalt ist in etwa so wertvoll wie mein Post


Ich hab mir auch diese Ausgabe der  "tour" gekauft. Ich finde, es hat aber ausser den Einzelgewichten der Schaltungskomponenten noch nichtmal viel Erhellung zu den Schaltungen gebracht. 

Ich denke, an Deiner Stelle wär die SRAM doch wirklich nicht schlecht für einen stimmigen Ami-Renner. Und die Gewichtsunterschiede sind ja echt marginal. Ergonomie ist imho sowieso Geschmackssache.

Praktische Erfahrung ist durch nichts zu ersetzen!

BTW ich hab das Hinterrad von meinem Trek, das eine kaputte Felge hatte, von der Reparatur zurück. Es ist jetzt sogar die nächsthöherwertige Bontrager-Felge drauf. Die Freude darüber hielt sich aber in Grenzen. Ich bekomm keinen normalen Reifen rund aufgezogen. Der Reifen setzt sich einfach nicht sauber ins Felgenhorn und es bleibt immer eine "Delle" an einer Stelle.

Jetzt erzählt mir der Händler, das wär halt so und ich würde quasi den Reifen nicht richtig aufziehen. Ich sollte den Reifen auf der Flanke mit Spüli einreiben und ihn auf 5bar aufpumpen, dann würde er sich schon setzen.
Mein Argument, dass ich wenn ich einen Platten irgendwo im tiefen Spessart habe, ja dann auch kein Spüli und eine Standpunkte bei mir habe, prallte an dem guten Mann irgendwie ab.

Jetzt muss ich mir mal überlegen, ob ich mich da noch lange streite oder mir mal einfach einen anderen Laufradsatz zulege. Also Bontrager-Laufräder bekommen in den Vergleichstest ja auch ganz passable Kritiken, aber aus praktischer Erfahrung würde ich sie keinem empfehlen.


----------



## gruen (8. Februar 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Moin, wiso bin ich eigentlich schon/immernoch wach
> 
> Hatte ich eigentlich schon mal erwähnt, dass ich mir das erste TOUR-Magazin in meinem Leben gekauft habe. Wiso? Weil dort ein Komponenten-Vergleich Shimano, Campa, Sram drinnen ist! Gefunden habe ich ihn, aber noch was viel besseres ...
> 
> ...


... nur schlimmer.

Kommste am Samstag um kurz vor halb elf vorbei?


----------



## Marathon2004 (8. Februar 2008)

gruen schrieb:


> ... nur schlimmer.
> 
> Kommste am Samstag um kurz vor halb elf vorbei?



Sehr schön, Du bist auch dabei.


----------



## Rinna (8. Februar 2008)

Andreas schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe für Samstag jetzt endlich die Tour "Rund um die Burg Frankenstein" eingestellt und hoffe auf zahlreiche Anmeldungen.
> 
> Hier geht es zum LMB Eintrag!


Ich bin auch dabei , wenn Eisbären in mein "Jagdgebiet" einfallen 
Komme zum optionalen Treffpunkt um 11:30 h am Ausflugslokal Kalkofen und bringe einen Crosser mit, der 


> Trails mit dicken Wurzeln und kleine steile Anstiege


 nicht fürchtet.
Bis morgen 
Corinna


----------



## Erdi01 (8. Februar 2008)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Ich denke, an Deiner Stelle wär die SRAM doch wirklich nicht schlecht für einen stimmigen Ami-Renner. Und die Gewichtsunterschiede sind ja echt marginal. Ergonomie ist imho sowieso Geschmackssache.


Genau das ist auch meine Meinung und ich tendiere sehr stark zur RED   Allerdings nur STI und Schaltwerk, vllt noch Umwerfer  Bremsen entweder Cannondale C1 Carbon oder Tektro Titan   Kurbel is eh klar  Cannondale Si mit meinen Stronglight Kettenblättern. Das Radl wird einfach nur zum  werden.



> Jetzt muss ich mir mal überlegen, ob ich mich da noch lange streite oder mir mal einfach einen anderen Laufradsatz zulege. Also Bontrager-Laufräder bekommen in den Vergleichstest ja auch ganz passable Kritiken, aber aus praktischer Erfahrung würde ich sie keinem empfehlen.


würde auf jedenfall bei AS reinschauen. Einfach TOP Preis-Leistung  

Warum kommst Du eigentlich morgen nicht mit in den ODW  Oder sparst Du Dir das auf für unsere geplanten Renner-ODW-Touren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (8. Februar 2008)

gruen schrieb:


> Kommste am Samstag um kurz vor halb elf vorbei?


Jooo, Parkplatz Burg Hain   Zur Abwechslung mal *auf* dem Radl 

Bis denn ... 

*@Andreas*, wird morgen voll um den Franky


----------



## karsten13 (8. Februar 2008)

Danke für die MTB-Leih-Angebote  , aber ich bin ja nicht radlos  .



Andreas schrieb:


> Hast Du Deine Gabel schon zum Citybike gebracht?
> Geht die alte gar nicht mehr? Mit einer Ersatzgabel sieht es wohl auch schlecht aus?



Gabel ist weg, die hat schon beim Rumstehen so viel Öl verloren, dass es an der Gabel runtergelaufen und auf den Boden getropft ist. Soll ne Woche dauern, aber da ich nächsten Samstag sowieso in Skiurlaub  fahre ...



Rinna schrieb:


> Ich bin auch dabei , wenn Eisbären in mein "Jagdgebiet" einfallen
> Komme zum optionalen Treffpunkt um 11:30 h am Ausflugslokal Kalkofen und bringe einen Crosser mit, der
> nicht fürchtet.



na dann versuch' ich's auch, sonst wird halt mal geschoben, kenn ich ja  .



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Jooo, Parkplatz Burg Hain   Zur Abwechslung mal *auf* dem Radl



ist das da, wo wir immer in den Trail reinfahren, der um Dreieichenhain rumgeht? Würde dann auch dahin kommen.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Erdi01 (8. Februar 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> ist das da, wo wir immer in den Trail reinfahren, der um Dreieichenhain rumgeht? Würde dann auch dahin kommen.
> 
> Gruss,
> 
> Karsten.


Ja  Bis dann ...


----------



## Google (9. Februar 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Würde dann auch dahin kommen.


 GRRRRRRR ​Schon 6 Leute und Google kann nicht  


karsten13 schrieb:


> aber da ich nächsten Samstag sowieso in Skiurlaub  fahre ....


 GRRRRRR  ​
Will das auch alles haben!!!!  

Euch viel Spass bei dem geilen Wetter   

Grüße

Google


----------



## Marathon2004 (9. Februar 2008)

So, zurück, Rad ist geputzt und nun warte ich aufs Essen.  

War das genial. Tolle Tour, die uns Andreas da beschert hat.  

Im Ganzen waren wir jetzt zu 8. Und auch die Crosser sind gut durchgekommen. Abgestiegen bin nur ich.  

Aber ohne Folgen für Mensch   und Material. 

Und jetzt ist das Essen fertige, so dass das nur ein kurzer, erster Eindruck unserer heutigen Tour ist. Den Rest postet bestimmt Erdi.


----------



## Rinna (9. Februar 2008)

Marathon2004 schrieb:


> Den Rest postet bestimmt Erdi.


Zwischendurch aber ein Kommentar von mir  
Super Tour und Wolfgang mit dem Crosser hat es auch gefallen  
Mein Rad ist ebenfalls geputzt, nur das Quietschen haben wir nicht weg bekommen 
Dann muß eben der Citybike-Peter mal ran  
Ein paar Fotos gibt es hier
Ich bin gerne wieder dabei, wenn ihr Eisbären in Richtung Odenwald fahrt  
Schönen Abend
Corinna


----------



## Erdi01 (9. Februar 2008)

Marathon2004 schrieb:


> Den Rest postet bestimmt Erdi.


Hä - ich weis von nix, war ich dabei  Ich weis nur das ich jetzt erstmal einkaufen gehen, hatte heute über'n Tag überhaupt keine Zeit dazu


----------



## Marathon2004 (9. Februar 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Hä - ich weis von nix, war ich dabei  Ich weis nur das ich jetzt erstmal einkaufen gehen, hatte heute über'n Tag überhaupt keine Zeit dazu



Hier ein kleiner Nachweis Deiner Teilnahme.  




@KillerN: Wie kann ich den Fotot auf die Eisbären-HP hochladen?


----------



## Lupo (9. Februar 2008)

jo war ne nette tour heut. danke fürs guiden, andreas  ich hatte ja immer feste zu tun um an euch ausdauerfahrern und konditionsmonstern auch nur annähernd dranzubleiben aber ich hoffe euch nicht zu sehr ausgebremst zu haben 
übrigens habe ich mein bike ungeputzt in den keller gekickt (auf den treppenstufen ist eh das meiste schonmal abgefallen) 
werd jetzt erstmal guggn wo uns der andreas überall entlang gescheucht hat, vorallem der zickzack durch die nicht endenden spargelfelder im ried.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (9. Februar 2008)

Lupo schrieb:


> ich hoffe euch nicht zu sehr ausgebremst zu haben



babbel ...  



Rinna schrieb:


> Ein paar Fotos gibt es hier



und hier. 
Danke Andreas  , hat Spass gemacht, und das mit dem Crosser ging auch besser als erwartet  .







Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Andreas (10. Februar 2008)

Das freut mich das Euch die Tour gefallen hat. Zickzackkurs gab es eigentlich nur , wenn ich einen schönen Trail noch einbauen mußte. Ok, der Zaun im Ried war nicht in der Landkarte erkennbar, aber wir haben ja wieder auf die Route zurück gefunden.  

Es wollten noch 5 Leute aus dem Vogelsberg mitfahren, die es dann aber nicht mehr geschafft haben. 

An den Crossern müssen sich manche mal ne Scheibe abschneiden die mit dem MTB nicht hoch kommen oder Probleme beim Bergabfahren haben  

Und dann noch so ein Wetter ...


----------



## Erdi01 (10. Februar 2008)

Da mein Foto unterwegs schlapp gemacht hatt, habe ich mir ein paar Bilder geklaut und schon mal *HIER HER* geuppt. Da dürfen noch mehr Bilder dazu ... *@Andreas, Lupo, Marathon*


----------



## Marathon2004 (10. Februar 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Da mein Foto unterwegs schlapp gemacht hatt, habe ich mir ein paar Bilder geklaut und schon mal *HIER HER* geuppt. Da dürfen noch mehr Bilder dazu ... *@Andreas, Lupo, Marathon*



Ich kann mich zwar anmelden, darf anscheinend aber keine Bilder hochladen.


----------



## BlackTrek (10. Februar 2008)

Mensch, was für ein Wetter!!!    

Und trotzdem so still hier?  

Ich hab mir eine nette Tour zu dem Bäcker nach Ortenberg ausgedacht und heute in Begleitung von Google ausprobiert. ich bin sehr zufrieden!  

Wir sind dann ab Ortenberg den südlichen (neuen) Teil des Vulkanradwegs abgefahren. Das ging dann von Glauburg aus noch durch Lindheim, Altenstadt und Höchst a.d.Nidder nach Eichen. In Eichen haben sich die Spuren dann verlaufen und wir sind wieder ganz normal auf die Landstrasse zurückgewechselt.

Leider hat uns ganz am Ende die Baustelle in Kilianstädten einen Strich durch die  Rechnung gemacht und wir mussten anders als geplant noch einen Schlenker extra fahren. So waren es dann am Ende 110km und fast 900hm bei bester Laune. Wenn es nicht dunkel geworden wäre, hätte ich gerade noch weiterfahren können...

Und was habt Ihr heute so gemacht?


----------



## Google (10. Februar 2008)

Die Tour und das Wetter waren einfach SUPER    

Schönster Sonnenschein, klasse Landschaft, lecker Bäcker! 

Die Idee von BlackTrek mit dem Renner los zu fahren war einfach genial  Ich hab mich pudelwohl gefühlt und freu mich jetzt um so mehr auf Malle. Gerade mal noch 4 Wochen  

Die Tour schreit nach Wiederholung. Ein paar ganz nette Abfahrten waren auch dabei.

*
BlackTreks neuer Renner  *





*Jetzt gehts wieder runter ins Tal*






Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (10. Februar 2008)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Und trotzdem so still hier?



seitdem Erdi01 nicht mehr baggert ist es still geworden  .



BlackTrek schrieb:


> Und was habt Ihr heute so gemacht?



kleine Taunustour  






Alle Bilder gibt's hier.



Google schrieb:


> BlackTreks neuer Renner



 , stellt sich nur noch die Frage: Wurde der Renner nach der Kleidung gekauft oder umgekehrt? Und das Eisbären-Trikot würde sich schrecklich mit dem Rot beissen ...  

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Google (10. Februar 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> stellt sich nur noch die Frage: Wurde der Renner nach der Kleidung gekauft oder umgekehrt?


Keines von Beiden  Nach den Hürzeler Trinkflaschen aus Malle ! 

Ach so: Meine Touren die kommende Woche sind auch schon im LMB.


----------



## BlackTrek (10. Februar 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Und das Eisbären-Trikot würde sich schrecklich mit dem Rot beissen ...


Das Eisbären-Trikot wird ja wohl in erster Linie zu dem schwarzen Trek getragen! Und was den Renner angeht: das SLC ist halt rot und fürs SLC-SL war ich zu geizig  .

BTW So etwa im April spätestens werde ich mein Pina (auch rot!) verkaufen. Falls hier jemand Interesse hat bitte melden. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn es in gute Hände kommt. Bilder sind in meinem Album hier. Es ist ein 2000er Pinarello Paris mit Campa Record und CXP33 Laufrädern. RH51 (c-c).


----------



## Erdi01 (10. Februar 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> seitdem Erdi01 nicht mehr baggert ist es still geworden  .


Heute war der *Prinz* auf seinem *Royal Blue Rush* nochmal mit einem seiner *Troiden* aus dem BlackOffenbachForest unterwegs. Wir haben ein letztes Mal das VorTaunusWunderLand bereist  Damit schließt sich das Märchenbuch "Und wenn sie nicht gestorben sind ..."

Ohne Prinz, Prinzesschen - Spiel, *mehr war das hier nie*, ist's hier halt deutlich langweiliger 

Aber K13 + Claudy oder Google + Blacky oder ...   können gern das Prinz Prinzesschen Spiel fortsetzen und uns von Eurem Schauspieltalent überzeugen


----------



## Claudy (10. Februar 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Aber K13 + Claudy oder Google + Blacky oder ...   können gern das Prinz Prinzesschen Spiel fortsetzen und uns von Eurem Schauspieltalent überzeugen



Nö  - kein Bock  - ich fahre lieber Rad .

Deshalb; Mittwoch würde ich gerne wieder fahren. Morgen und Dienstag geht gar nix  . Treffpunkt circa 18:30 Uhr ab Goetheturm. Wer wäre dabei!?

Liebe Grüße Anke


----------



## Andreas (11. Februar 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Da mein Foto unterwegs schlapp gemacht hatt, habe ich mir ein paar Bilder geklaut und schon mal *HIER HER* geuppt. Da dürfen noch mehr Bilder dazu ... *@Andreas, Lupo, Marathon*



Ich habe auch noch ein paar Bilder hinzugefuegt...

EDIT:

... und den Track zur Tour gibt es bei GPSies.com


----------



## loti (11. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
da es ja in diesem Jahr noch nicht geklappt hat, den Vulkan-Radweg komplett zu befahren,  biete ich die nächste Möglichkeit an:

* Vulkan-Radweg*
* So. 17. Februar, 9-19 Uhr,* ca. 136 km, 600 Höhenmeter
Fahrt mit dem Kleinbus nach Glauburg (Kostenbeteiligung 10.- EURO für 
Fahrt mit Radtransport)
Treffpunkt 9 Uhr Lindenplatz in Sprendlingen oder 10 Uhr in Glauburg am 
Bahnhof.
Fahrt auf dem Vulkan-Radweg nach Lauterbach (68 km einfach). Nach der 
Pause in Lauterbach dieselbe Strecke wieder zurück.
18 Uhr Ankuft in Glauburg, 19 Uhr Ankunft in Dreieich.
* Anmeldung per Nachricht oder telefonisch bis zum 15.2.08, falls die Mitfahrt im Kleinbus gewünscht wird. 
loti
T 06103-64287, 0170-8323621*


----------



## gruen (11. Februar 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Hä - ich weis von nix, war ich dabei  Ich weis nur das ich jetzt erstmal einkaufen gehen, hatte heute über'n Tag überhaupt keine Zeit dazu


Da war einer dabei, der sieht Dir ein kleines Bisschen ähnlich.
Aber nur'n Bisschen.
Und der fuhr so ein komisches blaues Rad mit einer halben Federgabel.
Leute gibt's ...


----------



## bluebike (11. Februar 2008)

Claudy schrieb:


> Wer wäre dabei!?



ich.


----------



## Rinna (11. Februar 2008)

bluebike schrieb:


> ich.


ich auch 
Holst Du mich wieder an der Firma ab, oder soll ich zu Goetheturm kommen?
Bis denne
Corinna


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Claudy (11. Februar 2008)

bluebike schrieb:


> ich.



 



Rinna schrieb:


> ich auch
> Holst Du mich wieder an der Firma ab, oder soll ich zu Goetheturm kommen?



 

Ich hole dich um 18:10 Uhr ab!


----------



## Google (11. Februar 2008)

loti schrieb:


> * Vulkan-Radweg*
> * So. 17. Februar, 9-19 Uhr,*


Und diesmal kann ich definitiv nur Samstag   Wie ich Euch kenne, werdet Ihr schon eine Möglichkeit finden diesmal am Sonntag zu fahren! DRECKSÄCKE!   Aber so bin ich wenigstens in den Genuss der gestrigen Rennertour gekommen  

Es wird Zeit, dass ich mal "AfterWork" beim Goetheturm mitfahre. Das kann ich dann gleich mit Überstunden verbinden, wo ich doch schon um 6:30 Uhr zu ******** beginne.  

Tschö bis spätestens Samstag......ODER ??  

Grüße

Google


----------



## Google (11. Februar 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Aber K13 + Claudy oder Google + Blacky oder ...   können gern das Prinz Prinzesschen Spiel fortsetzen und uns von Eurem Schauspieltalent überzeugen


  Geht baggern so ???


----------



## karsten13 (11. Februar 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> P.S.: Karsten, du fährst schon wieder zu viel



dafür fährst Du zu wenig - das eine f-Wort geht wohl zu Lasten des anderen  



Claudy schrieb:


> Treffpunkt circa 18:30 Uhr ab Goetheturm. Wer wäre dabei!?



wenn ein Crosser mit darf  



Google schrieb:


> Und diesmal kann ich definitiv nur Samstag   Wie ich Euch kenne, werdet Ihr schon eine Möglichkeit finden diesmal am Sonntag zu fahren!



also mir passt Sonntag besser  



Google schrieb:


> Tschö bis spätestens Samstag......ODER ??



Spässle gemacht, ab Samstag gibt's Alternativsport auf 2 Brettern   

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Erdi01 (11. Februar 2008)

*Männerspielzeug*  



Google schrieb:


>



*Frauenspielzeug*  





mit dem Spielzeug können unsere *Eisbärenmädchen* aber nix anfangen, die sollen lieber weiter mit den *Eisbärenbübchen* spielen  

...


----------



## Claudy (11. Februar 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> wenn ein Crosser mit darf



Ja.......


----------



## karsten13 (11. Februar 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


>



dem armen Teddy geht's wohl nicht so gut. Frage: War die Mandeltorte so schlecht oder liegt's am Ausblick?


----------



## Erdi01 (11. Februar 2008)

Hmmm ... mir ist's eh wieder wurscht, ob Mittwoch oder Donnerstag und wenn selbst Klassiker *Google* kommt, dann ...

_*N8Ride meets Back in Black*_​

... Ihr kommt wieder *19 Uhr nach Dietzenbach*, dann geht's Back in Black nach Offenbach und auf einen *Eisbären-Klassiker "Bierhannes-Runde"* = Vilbeler Wald, Nidda, Cappu in Maintal (wenn schon Klassiker, dann richtig  ) und wenn sich der Klassiker *Lupo *mal ausnamsweise zu später Stunde dazugesellt, ist's perfekt  

Guter Vorschlag  --> JA ---> GUT ---> ANGENOMMEN ---> EINGETRAGEN   

Bis Mittwoch ...

(Sorry liebe *Claudy*, das ich Deinen LMB wieder geentert habe, aber isch derf dess, isch derf hier alles, ich hab eh schon ein an de Rassl  )


----------



## Erdi01 (11. Februar 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> dem armen Teddy geht's wohl nicht so gut. Frage: War die Mandeltorte so schlecht oder liegt's am Ausblick?


Ups, den armen Artgenossen hatte ich noch gar nicht entdeckt ... der geht ja auch unter auf dem Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (12. Februar 2008)

*Die HASEN sind auf'm Weg   ... oder doch nur ein Fake ...*  






*... Cannondale Strickes Back ​*


----------



## BlackTrek (12. Februar 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *... Cannondale Strickes Back ​*



Urgs, was für ein hässliches Ding. Und dann noch so ein inhaltsleerer Film!

Seit wann interessiert dich Kinderspielzeug?


----------



## Lanzelot (12. Februar 2008)

Ganz hübsch hässlich....und so rot 
na wenigtens sieht es geometrisch ok aus mit zwei Beinen an der Gabel, aber das ist ja Geschmackssache.


----------



## Marathon2004 (12. Februar 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Hmmm ... mir ist's eh wieder wurscht, ob Mittwoch oder Donnerstag und wenn selbst Klassiker *Google* kommt, dann ...
> 
> _*N8Ride meets Back in Black*_​
> 
> ...



Na, dann versuch ich's auch mal morgen.


----------



## Deleted 37613 (12. Februar 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ... Ihr kommt wieder *19 Uhr nach Dietzenbach*, dann geht's Back in Black nach Offenbach und auf einen *Eisbären-Klassiker "Bierhannes-Runde"* = Vilbeler Wald, Nidda, Cappu in Maintal (wenn schon Klassiker, dann richtig  ) und wenn sich der Klassiker *Lupo *mal ausnamsweise zu später Stunde dazugesellt, ist's perfekt



Weißt du wie viel km das sind? Wenn ich pünklich mit der Arbeit fertig werde und es nicht so viele km sind (muss mich ja erst mal wieder warm machen  ) komme ich mit!


----------



## Claudy (12. Februar 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> _*N8Ride meets Back in Black*_​
> 
> ... Ihr kommt wieder *19 Uhr nach Dietzenbach*, dann geht's Back in Black nach Offenbach ......
> 
> ...



Dann müssten Corinna, Karsten, Thomas und ich von Frankfurt nach Dietzenbach und dann via Offenbach nach Bad Vilbel fahren  - können wir uns nicht irgendwo auf der Strecke treffen aber so finde ich das etwas zu umständlich.........

Grüße Anke
(du derfst hier alles....aber wir müssen nicht alles machen  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackTrek (12. Februar 2008)

Claudy schrieb:


> - können wir uns nicht irgendwo auf der Strecke treffen aber so finde ich das etwas zu umständlich.........


Es gibt gewisse Chancen, dass ich morgen auch dazustoße. Wann wäre denn dann der Zustieg am Bierhannes? 19:30?


----------



## KillerN (12. Februar 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> das eine f-Wort geht wohl zu Lasten des anderen



Habe ich kein Problem mit


----------



## Erdi01 (12. Februar 2008)

Claudy schrieb:


> Grüße Anke
> (du derfst hier alles....aber wir müssen nicht alles machen  )


Rischdisch ... *Alles KANN nix MUSS*  


Marathon2004 schrieb:


> Na, dann versuch ich's auch mal morgen.


 


Nature-one schrieb:


> Weißt du wie viel km das sind? Wenn ich pünklich mit der Arbeit fertig werde und es nicht so viele km sind (muss mich ja erst mal wieder warm machen  ) komme ich mit!


Ab/bis Dietzenbach ca. 60 KM. Würde mich freuen Dich zu sehen  


Claudy schrieb:


> können wir uns nicht irgendwo auf der Strecke treffen aber so finde ich das etwas zu umständlich.........





BlackTrek schrieb:


> Es gibt gewisse Chancen, dass ich morgen auch dazustoße. Wann wäre denn dann der Zustieg am Bierhannes? 19:30?


Das wird aus Dietzenbach zu knapp. *Treffpunkt Bierhannes ca. 19:40* 

*@Lupo, Google, all* 

*@Blacky*, brauchst mir nur Cannondale auf ein Spielzeug zu schreiben und schon interssiert es mich  


So, und nun alle Klarheiten beseitigt  ... WER, WO, WANN


----------



## Google (12. Februar 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Lupo, Google, all*
> 
> ... WER, WO, WANN


Also bei mir liegt wohl ein kleines Missverständnis vor. Ich sagte zwar, dass es Zeit wird mal ab Goetheturm mitzufahren aber nicht dass die Zeit nun gekommen ist   

Iiisch kann nähhhhmlich nedd. Und eschern muss isch mich aach schon baal widder, wo sisch morsche so viel Leud abzeischne  

Und vergesst mei Red ned:

ICH KANN NUR SAMSTAG !!!!

@[email protected] Wo genau gehts denn hin ?

Grüße

Google


----------



## Claudy (12. Februar 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> WER, WO, WANN



Würde den Treffpunkt gerne bei 18:30 Uhr ab Goetheturm belassen  . Die Strecke werden wir erst vor Ort festlegen........sorry; aber zu einer bestimmten Uhrzeit an so vielen Orten zu sein ist mir nach der Arbeit zu stressig.  

Grüße Anke


----------



## karsten13 (12. Februar 2008)

Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Wo genau gehts denn hin ?



Lech


----------



## BlackTrek (12. Februar 2008)

Claudy schrieb:


> Würde den Treffpunkt gerne bei 18:30 Uhr ab Goetheturm belassen  . Die Strecke werden wir erst vor Ort festlegen...


Ok, dann viel Spass morgen Abend...


----------



## Erdi01 (13. Februar 2008)

Gut, wenn's so gewünscht ist, dann wieder getrennte Wege ...

*N8Ride*

bleibt jetzt bei Mittwoch und bei der angekündigten Bierhannes-Runde  

*Treffpunkte:*

19.00 Uhr Kreishaus Dietzenbach
19:40 Uhr Bierhannes Frankfurt

Wer mit möchte bitte anmelden. Ich komme nicht zwangsläufig bei den Treffpunkten vorbei


----------



## Deleted 37613 (13. Februar 2008)

Ich muss mich abmelden... seit heute Morgen habe ich Grippe  
Euch viel Spass beim Fahren!


----------



## BlackTrek (13. Februar 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> 19:40 Uhr Bierhannes Frankfurt


Ok, 20 vor acht am Bierhannes! Bis dann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marathon2004 (13. Februar 2008)

Nature-one schrieb:


> Ich muss mich abmelden... seit heute Morgen habe ich Grippe
> Euch viel Spass beim Fahren!



Na dann Dir erst mal Gute Besserung. 

Ich bin heute abend leider auch nicht dabei.  Mein elektrnischer Planer hat mich eben darauf aufmerksam gemacht, das ich noch verabredet bin.  

Vielleicht kann ich ja noch ne Runde vorher fahren, aber spätestens um 20:00 muss ich wieder daheim sein.   

Euch allen auf jeden Fall viel Spass uns @K13: Schönen Urlaub und komm gesund zurück.


----------



## Deleted 37613 (13. Februar 2008)

Dir Carsten einen schönen Urlaub und bleib heil! 

@Marathon2004: Danke ich hoffe heute Nacht schlafen zu können.


----------



## Erdi01 (13. Februar 2008)

tzzz ... einer vergisst sein Planer, einer ist krank, einer macht nur "Mist"verständlisse, andere wollen nett mit mir fahren, wieder andere trauen sich zu später Stunde nicht vor die Tür ... nur Blacky  bleibt mir ... schöööön, mir Ihr fahr ich sowieso am liebsten allein, da hättet Ihr alle nur gestört   

Gute Fahrt, schönen Urlaub, gute Besserung, schlaft schön ... ich gehe jetzt gleich radl


----------



## Google (13. Februar 2008)

Also ich kann nur Samstag


----------



## karsten13 (13. Februar 2008)

Danke für die Urlaubswünsche, freue mich schon  , nur die WP-Punkte werden leiden  .



Erdi01 schrieb:


> andere wollen nett mit mir fahren



wer?  
Kommt halt net jeder auf Befehl nach Dietzenbach  .

War jedenfalls ne schöne Tour heute, neben bluebike und KillerN fast das gesamte zypernbike.de-Team (bis auf malle-matschkopp).

Morgen abend (ca. 18:15 ab Ffm) möchte ich eine kleine Taunusrunde (nur WAB, da Crosser) fahren, Saalburg - Sandplacken - Fuchstanz. Falls jemand mitfahren möchte, bitte hier Bescheid geben (ich rechne mit überwältigender Resonanz...  ).

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## KillerN (13. Februar 2008)

Habe den LMB morgens gesehen und dann Nachmittags mich kurzfristig entschlossen mitzufahren. Telefonische Anmeldung war dann die schnellste und unkomplizierteste Variante. War eine schöne Runde !

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Rinna (13. Februar 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> War eine schöne Runde !


Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!  
Der krönende Abschluß war aber Shawarma Anke's Libanesen.  
Kann ich einem Herren nur weiterempfehlen! 
Bis bald
Corinnna


----------



## RedRum05 (14. Februar 2008)

Wollte möglichst bald die Trikots bestellen! 
Mir fehlt noch Geld von 
fohns
Holly-Jane
KillerN (schon geklärt)
Sakir (liest hier aber wohl leider nicht mit)
...und den Sponsoren


----------



## Erdi01 (14. Februar 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Kommt halt net jeder auf Befehl nach Dietzenbach  .









 ... wiiiieee meinen  


> War jedenfalls ne schöne Tour heute,


Wo wart Ihr jetzt eigentlich  

Blacky und ich waren erstmal auf der Bierhannes-Runde unterwegs. Sind dann aber an der Nidda abruppt gestoppt worden, durch gefällte Bäume und dichten Nebel  Jetzt weis ich aber wozu meine Wilma diesen "nurnochzwölfprozentlichtleistungsmodus" = Nebellampe hatt. Dadurch hatt es sich von KEINE SICHT, auch FAST KEINE SICHT gebessert  

War uns aber egal, *w i r* sind ja schließlich flexiebel und haben halt spontan die Routenführung geändert ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (14. Februar 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Wo wart Ihr jetzt eigentlich
> 
> Blacky und ich waren erstmal auf der Bierhannes-Runde unterwegs. Sind dann aber an der Nidda abruppt gestoppt worden, durch gefällte Bäume und dichten Nebel



kommt mir bekannt vor, sind rechts dran vorbeigefahren  






Heute hatte ich keinen Bock auf Radfahren, konnte mich noch nicht mal zum Spinning aufraffen - bedenklich  . Ich such jetzt erstmal die Skiklamotten zusammen  .

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Rinna (14. Februar 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> kommt mir bekannt vor, sind rechts dran vorbeigefahren


So ein GPS-Track hat schon was 


> Heute hatte ich keinen Bock auf Radfahren, konnte mich noch nicht mal zum Spinning aufraffen - bedenklich  .


Sehr bedenklich  


> Ich such jetzt erstmal die Skiklamotten zusammen  .


Kannste bei mir weitermachen? Ich war nämlich auf dem Rad (Frankenstein  ) und weiß nicht, wann ich packen soll...
Na, morgen ist auch noch ein Tag.
 
Corinna


----------



## Marathon2004 (15. Februar 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Ich such jetzt erstmal die Skiklamotten zusammen  .



So langsam kommt bei mir ein *riiiieeesen *Neid auf. Ich will auch. 

Viele Spass.  



Rinna schrieb:


> Kannste bei mir weitermachen? Ich war nämlich auf dem Rad (Frankenstein  ) und weiß nicht, wann ich packen soll...
> Na, morgen ist auch noch ein Tag.
> 
> Corinna




Gehts bei Dir etwa auch zum Skifahren?


----------



## Kedi (15. Februar 2008)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Wollte möglichst bald die Trikots bestellen!



Bevor die Bestellung raus geht  : Bitte für mich Trikot in *Größe XS *bestellen. In der Liste ist noch die Größe S eingetragen.

Salü, kedi


----------



## Google (15. Februar 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Also ich kann nur Samstag


 Kleine Info.

Ich habe mir seit gestern einen Magen-Darm-Virus eingefangen. Wenn ich überhaupt am WE fahre dann spontan und kurzfristig.

Allen anderen wünsch ich ein tourenreiches Wochenende  

Edit: Karsten, da würd ich jetzt auch gerne die Hänge runterblasen. Viel Spass im Skikurs  

Grüße

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (15. Februar 2008)

*@Google*, so ein Scheizz, aber auch  

Ich werd morgen auch eher spontan auf's Rad steigen. Je nachdem ob ich morgen Besuch bekomme oder nicht ...

*@Loti,* ich denke ich werd's am Sonntag auch nochmal mit dem Vulki probieren. Komme aber mit dem eigenen PKW ...

Allen ein schönes WE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rinna (15. Februar 2008)

Marathon2004 schrieb:


> Gehts bei Dir etwa auch zum Skifahren?


----------



## loti (15. Februar 2008)

Bin gerade von meiner Gourmet-Tour zum "L'herbe de Provence" zurück, die bei sonnigem Wetter und vorzüglichen Essen ein tolles Erlebnis war.
* erdi01, s*chön dass Du am Sonntag mitfahren willst.
Dann wären wir schon 8 Radler.
loti


----------



## Erdi01 (15. Februar 2008)

_Legt Euch auf die Lauer_, wer erlegt Rize und Moto zuerst  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... oder wie das Getier auch immer heissen mag


----------



## Erdi01 (15. Februar 2008)

*@Loti*, Glauburg besteht aus zwei Teilen mit je einem Bahnhof ... Sonntag 10 Uhr Glauberg oder Stockheim


----------



## Erdi01 (16. Februar 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> _Legt Euch auf die Lauer_, wer erlegt Rize und Moto zuerst



Ich natürlich   





*Das sind die Modelle:*

Rize Carbon LTD
Rize Carbon 1
Rize Carbon 2
Rize Carbon 3
Rize 4
Rize 5

Und hier der _ABSCHUSS_  

Erlkönig in Spanien vorm Abflug nach Grand Canaria. Da werden die offiziellen Bilder und Trailer Anfang März erstellt  Also demnach ist das Rize ein 130mm Scalpel  

So, und jetzt kann ich beruhigt ins Bett gehen, GN8 ...


----------



## Google (16. Februar 2008)

Moin Ihr Buben und Mädels  

Bin eigentlich schon wieder ganz gut drauf und werde morgen deshalb eine gemütliche *und vor allem trailige Tour i*n meinen heimischen Gefilden drehen. Mein Fusion braucht Auslauf bei dem Wetter  

Vielleicht will ja einer mit  

*Trailtour​*
Und ab nächste Woche gehts dann wieder (hoffentlich) richtig ab  

Grüße

Google

Edit: Wenn jemand Interesse für die Steinbrüche hat, würd ich das natürlich auch fahren


----------



## fohns (16. Februar 2008)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Wollte möglichst bald die Trikots bestellen!
> Mir fehlt noch Geld von
> fohns
> Holly-Jane
> ...



 

habe ich etwas verpasst??
schick mir doch Deine bankverbindung, ich werde Dir das geld umgehend überweisen.

viele grüße an alle
fohns


----------



## loti (16. Februar 2008)

erdi01,
Treffpunkt für den Vulkan-Radweg um 10 Uhr in Glauburg-Stockheim am Bahnhof. 
Bis morgen
loti


----------



## Erdi01 (16. Februar 2008)

*@Loti*, gut dass ich nochmal nachgefragt habe. Ich wäre sonst an den anderen Bahnhof gefahren. Bis morgen ...

*@all*, Wetter ist zu gut. Ich werd ca. 13 Uhr in den Spessart aufbrechen. Rückersbacher hoch, Steinbachtal runter ...


----------



## Google (16. Februar 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@all*, Wetter ist zu gut. Ich werd ca. 13 Uhr in den Spessart aufbrechen. Rückersbacher hoch, Steinbachtal runter ...


Wetter ist Klasse! Leider noch ein Tag zu früh für mich. Dir viel Spass

NUR NOCH 3 WOCHEN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (16. Februar 2008)

Google schrieb:


> NUR NOCH 3 WOCHEN


   
Wo ist Dein Malle Wetterlink  

Wie sieht Deine WE-Planung nächste Woche aus? Habe den Niddastausee im Hinterkopf (140 HM 1000HM) 

CU


----------



## Google (16. Februar 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Wo ist Dein Malle Wetterlink


Erledigt Cheffe  



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Wie sieht Deine WE-Planung nächste Woche aus? Habe den Niddastausee im Hinterkopf (140 HM 1000HM)  CU


*Auuu Jaaaaa  ​*


----------



## Google (16. Februar 2008)

.....Sag mal BlackTrek, wann machst Du jetzt eigentlich ab?.......Eigentlich will ich es gar nicht wissen..... 

Psssssst....Red......Aufpassen!....


----------



## Erdi01 (16. Februar 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Erledigt Cheffe


OK, 17 Grad wärmer als hier, lass uns gleich in den Flieger steigen *träum*  

Ich pack jetzt die DICKEN Winterklamotten aus fürn Spessart *real*


----------



## Erdi01 (16. Februar 2008)

na, wieviel Stunden wirds noch dauerts noch bis man sie in voller Pracht sieht ...  ...  

_*Cannondale Rize*_





_*Cannondale Moto*_


----------



## Google (16. Februar 2008)

Ihr Bärinnen und Bären, ich brauch mal wieder kompetente Beratung

Mein Fusion soll ne gute Gabel mit einem vernünftigen Preis-Leistungsverhältnis erhalten. Derzeit hab ich ja noch die Psylo von Rock Shox drauf aber die ist doch schon ein bisserl betagt und ist immer mal wieder wegen Kleinigkeiten beim Günter in der Werkstatt. Eigentlich bin ich ja ganz zufrieden mit der Gabel wenns die Trails runter geht aber gerade heute habe ich schon wiede das Gefühl das die viel zu weich ist und wieder zum Nachschauen gebracht werden muß. Vielleicht liegts auch daran, dass ich die ganze Zeit mit meinem Univega und der hart eingestellten Reba unterwegs war. Keine Ahnung, ich möchte jetzt aber gerne was Neuwertiges für meinen Alpencross wo ich mich drauf verlassen kann.

Es sollte schon wieder ne Gabel sein mit mindestens 120mm - ??, mehr brauchts für mich eigentlich nicht. Immer dieser mm-Hype...Schmarrn  Gerne mit Hoch- und Runterdrehen und Lockout. Was könnt Ihr mir empfehlen? 

Bitte mit Link, am besten von Anbietern mit Finanzierungsangebot  

Besten Dank schon mal

Google


----------



## KillerN (16. Februar 2008)

Edit: besser wieder entfernt *ggg*

P.S.: Erdi, was ist denn das Geheimnis mit den Bildern ? Irgendwie bin ich gerade gar nicht gespannt


----------



## BlackTrek (16. Februar 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Was könnt Ihr mir empfehlen?


Fox 32 Talas


----------



## Marathon2004 (16. Februar 2008)

So, heute ne schöne Runde mit dem C'dale gedreht.  

Und jetzt weis ich auch, wo der Gotheturm ist.  Irgednwie hatte ich da mehr erwartet. Ich weis auch nicht. Aber bei dem Namen hatte ich an was älteres gedacht. Lohnt es sich, da raufzusteigen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (16. Februar 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> P.S.: Erdi, was ist denn das Geheimnis mit den Bildern ? Irgendwie bin ich gerade gar nicht gespannt


Seid wann interessiert sich Jemand außer Marathon und mir für CD  

Das sind die beiden neuen All-Mountain Bikes von Cannondale. Die Nachfolger von den Propheten. Mehr wird nicht gezeigt  



SmithWesson schrieb:


> ganz toll erdi  schön übergemalt  so eine kacke grins





GehroStefan schrieb:


> Was sollen die Wixxflecken auf den Bildern?


Mit den Bildchen mache ich mir gerade Freunde und Freude


----------



## Erdi01 (16. Februar 2008)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Fox 32 Talas



*@Google*, nicht sonderlich aussagekräftig, außer Fox fährt (fast) Jeder. Sind aber gut, sollange Du keine mit TerraLogic nimmst. Das taugt nix und gibt's auch schon nicht mehr.

*Grundsätzlich:* Billisch willisch is nisch, gönne Deinem Fuison was Gutes. Es hatt es verdiehnt. Hallo, ich habe Fusion gelobt  Ne richtig gescheite Gabel gibt's aber nur im g'scheiten Rahmen mit 1,5" Steuerrohr. Nein - ich nenne keine Namen  - dritter Buchstabe im Alphabet  
*
Meine Empfehlung:* _Pace RC 41 130mm_

*Warum:* 

- Federwegsverstellung brauchst Du nicht
- Federwegsabsenkung schon
- Lock Out der mitdenkt
- besser verarbeitet als Fox (die schon sehr gut sind)
- deutlich leichter als Fox 
- edler als Fox
- deutlich seltener anzutreffen
- UND billiger als Fox 

= klare Kaufempfehlung  

*Nebenbei:* Pace ist von DT Swiss aufgekauft worden. Die 2008er DT Gabeln sind eigentlich Pace Gabeln. Da aber DT Swiss den meisten ein Begriff ist z.B. Hügi Naben, DT LRS etc. sind die DT Gabeln gleich mal deutlich teurer. Ob Pace als eigenständige Marke bleibt oder in DT aufgeht wird man sehen


----------



## Erdi01 (16. Februar 2008)

*Noch was:* im zweiten Schritt verpasst Du Deinen Fuison dann eine leichten LRS, dann dreht das Gesamtgewicht auch langsam in den *grünen Bereich*


----------



## BlackTrek (17. Februar 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Google*, nicht sonderlich aussagekräftig,


 

Das mit der Pace klingt ja zunächst nicht schlecht, aber ist die hier schonmal jemand gefahren? Sowas wie eine Federgabel soll ja auch vor allem gut funktionieren (und das war ja der Antrieb für Google, sich nach einer Alternative zur Psylo umzuschauen).

Als ich damals beim Kauf meines Trek verschiedene Gabeln ausprobiert habe, waren nach der "Papierform" auch andere "besser". Z.B. war die Magura Ronin der letzte Hype und auch leichter und blablabla. Ich bin sie gefahren und fand, dass es sich anfühlte, als habe man ein Kopfkissen statt einer Fedegabel verbaut. es gab aber auch Leute, denen genau das gefallen hat.

Es geht dem Google ja hier nicht um eine möglichst leichte und edle Rennfeile. Sein Punkt war ja, dass die Psylo zu wartungsaufwändig ist und er sich in der Federungsperformance ein noch besseres Verhalten wünscht.

Vom Preis her ist der Unterschied nicht sooo gross, wenn man die realen Internet-Preise anschaut. Wenn es aber wirklich ein anderer Preis bereich sein soll, dann kann man auch mal nach Auslaufmodellen von Marzocchi schauen, die "All Mountain" gibt es für um die 300EUR, also ungefähr für die Hälfte von den oben erwähnten Alternativen. Sind halt nicht die leichtesten Gabeln, aber sie funktionieren gut und halten.


----------



## Google (17. Februar 2008)

Stimmt schon. Am wichtigsten ist mir auf alle Fälle die Zuverlässigkeit. Aber ein bisserl leichter könnts auch schon sein wenn möglich. Weiß eigentlich jemand was meine Psylo (85-115) wiegt? @[email protected] Da fällt mir ein Du wolltest mir mal einen Link schicken, wo fast alle Parts schon mal gewogen wurden...

Die Marzocchi kommt mir zwar preislich entgegen, scheint aber wirklich ein bisserl schwer. Da sind die anderen genannten Alternativen ja deutlich leichter (allerdings auch deutlich teurer) Wo ich mein Fusion ja mal fahrbereit auf 14,3 KG gewogen hab .....da würd ich mich schon mal über ne Gewichtsersparnis freuen.

Der Preis der Marzocchi ist natürlich nicht schlecht....Gibts noch weitere Alternativen wo ich mal nach Auslaufmodellen schauen könnte?

Ach, wegen der gestern zu weich gefühlten Psylo: Das hat mich schon immer bei der Gabel gestört, dass das Bike bei Reintreten ganz schön wippt, besonders hochzus. Da fahr ich oft mit Lockout und meistens dann leider ruterzus auch, weil ich vergesse die Sperre aufzuheben  Das Ding ist auch weich wie ein Kisssen...aber die Trails runter ist das Fahrverhalten einfach genial ....auch im Taunus letztes Jahr.

Also, gibts noch andere brauchbare Gabeln? Wie gesagt: 120 mm sollten es sein, mehr braucht es nicht sein, wenn doch, auch gut   Auf 100 runter sollte sie gehen. meine Psylo macht das gar auf  85mm und das fand ich schon des öfteren richtig gut.

In Ebay habe ich übrigens keine Pace ausmachen können, dafür einige Fox Talas 32. Vielleicht kann ich mir ja auch mal was Gebrauchtes schiessen.


Grüße

Google


----------



## _jazzman_ (17. Februar 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Wo ich mein Fusion ja mal fahrbereit auf 14,3 KG gewogen hab .....da würd ich mich schon mal über ne Gewichtsersparnis freuen.



Net immer so oft zum Bäcker nach Miltenberg und Ortenberg fahren, dann spart man mehr als ein paar Gramm an einer Gabel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _jazzman_ (17. Februar 2008)

Noch was vergessen...

Vielleicht ist das ja interessant für dich?
Der Stenger hat ne gebrauchte RS Reba Team (85mm - 115mm)
Guckst Du hier... 

Viele Grüße
Niko


----------



## Erdi01 (17. Februar 2008)

Die Pace wäre meine Gabel, wenn ich mir eine "normale" kaufen müßte. Und ich kauf mir kein Mist (zumindest nicht wissentlich)  JA, ich bin die Gabel schon gefahren und ich kenne ein Paar die sie fahren. Die geht erste Sahne, und den LockOut vergessen rauszumachen, geht bei der nicht   Die ex Engländerin, ist halt ein Exot, deswegen auch kaum in der Bucht zu finden. Preislich interessant sind halt die Fox Talas Versionen in der Bucht, die gibt's ja schließlich genug  

Die Mazzi All Mountain ist gut und preislich ein Kracher, aber auch beim Gewicht mit guten 2,2 Kg :kotz: Außerdem passt die mit ihren 160mm nicht zur Geo eines Raid. Die geht schon in den Freeridebereich, da brauchst Du zumindest ein Frame mit Geoverstellung. Z.B. Prophet  da würd ich sie reintun.
*Edith: Sehe garade, ich meine die All Mountain 1 SL (Luftgefedert und 160mm)*

Die RS Reba Team ist das genaue Gegenteil der Mazzi, hatt zuwenig Federweg. Die gehört auch nicht in ein All Mountain wie dem Raid.

*Nebenbei:* Das Schild, das uns letzt in die irre geführt hatte, wurde heute _hin_gerichtet  





*Und das Fotoalbum des Vulki ist nun auch gut gefüllt. Der Tag war genial dafür  *


----------



## Erdi01 (17. Februar 2008)

Und für *@Google* noch ein Paar Links:

weight weenies, echte Gewichte

Schnäppchenmarkt 1

Schnäppchenmarkt 2


----------



## Andreas (17. Februar 2008)

Marathon2004 schrieb:


> Und jetzt weis ich auch, wo der Gotheturm ist.  Irgednwie hatte ich da mehr erwartet. Ich weis auch nicht. Aber bei dem Namen hatte ich an was älteres gedacht. Lohnt es sich, da raufzusteigen?



Der Turm ist echt wackelig, aber von oben hast Du bei gutem Wetter eine super Sicht auf die Skyline und ggf. auf den Feldberg:

http://img.fotocommunity.com/photos/5792988.jpg


----------



## Erdi01 (18. Februar 2008)

Der Countdown läuft ... noch siebeneinhalb Stunden


----------



## Marathon2004 (18. Februar 2008)

Nun ist es passiert. Ein größerer Defekt am Giant.  

Gestern auf dem Weg zum Schwimmbad hats schon komische Geräusche gegeben. Die hatte ich darauf geschoben, dass ich den Antriebstrang mal wieder ölen sollte.  Das Knacken habe ich dem doch mittlerweile recht abgefahrenen mittleren Kettenblatt zugeschoben.  

Aber kurz vor dem Ziel (und dem 3ten WP-Punkt  ) hatte ich dann nicht nur einen Freilauf nach hinten, sonder auch nach vorne.  

Gestern schon aml angefangen, das HR zu zerlegen, allerdings habe ich noch keine Ahnung, wie ich den Freilaufkörper demontieren kann.  Der sitzt ziemlich wackelig. Die Kassette haben wir (vielleicht deshalb) auch nur zu zweit runtergebrach, weil der blöde Abzieher immer abgerutscht ist. Erst als mein Junior die Kettenpeitsche gehalten hat und ich mit der zweiten Hand den Abzieher fixieren konnte, habe ich die Kassette endlich abgebracht.

Heute mache ich mich dan dran, den Freilaufkörper zu demontieren und alles zu reinigen und zu fetten. Vielleicht kann ich das Teil ja noch einmal reanimieren.


----------



## Google (18. Februar 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Net immer so oft zum Bäcker nach Miltenberg und Ortenberg fahren, dann spart man mehr als ein paar Gramm an einer Gabel...


Tsss  Was ich da an Kalorien verbrauch kann ich ja gar net beim Bäcker futtern   Wenn Du beim Bike net so aufs Gewicht schaust, sehe ich Dich beim Alpencross ja mit dem Nikolai  

 @[email protected] Danke für die Links, die werde ich mir gleich genauer anschauen.

Also die Pace ist aus dem Rennen. Das Argument von meinem Dealer (Noch) "Exot", schlechte Ersatzteilbeschaffung hat mich überzeugt, zumal ich immer über ihn meine Gabeln an einen Spezi von Fusion abgeben kann  

Was haltet Ihr hiervon:

Rock Shox Revelation Air/UTurn 100-130

Der Preis scheint mir für das 2008er Modell auch ganz attraktiv zu sein? Und 1814 Gramm ist auch ganz passabel.

Grüße

Google


----------



## SteelManni (18. Februar 2008)

Hi Google 

gucksdu hier:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k277/a3032/reba_team_u-turn_air_poploc_85_-_115_mm_2007.html

ist halt nicht grad billig 

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## Google (18. Februar 2008)

Hmm, ist auf der Homepage unter CC-Gabeln, scheint aber in der Ausführung eine All Mountain zu sein...? Nur die Gewichtsangabe Deines Links stimmt nicht mit den Angaben von RockShox überein ( anstatt knapp 1600 fast 1850 auf der HP?)

Des is mir zu deuer  

Ich glaub die andere machts auch. Oder was ist jetzt bei dem Teil so bedeutend besser  

Damit sich die anderen nicht ganz so langweilen:

Morsche und für Donnerstag stehen wieder 2 Touren von mir drin. Ok, langweilt auch.....Zu weit, zu früh zu spackischhh    

Grüße

Google


----------



## BlackTrek (18. Februar 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Ach, wegen der gestern zu weich gefühlten Psylo: Das hat mich schon immer bei der Gabel gestört, dass das Bike bei Reintreten ganz schön wippt, besonders hochzus.



Klingt nach zu wenig Druckstufe. Kann man das bei der Psylo einstellen? Oder vllt einfach schwereres Öl einfüllen? 

Aber ich will ja niemandem im Wege stehen sich mit einem neuen Bike-Teil eine Freude zu machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (18. Februar 2008)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Klingt nach zu wenig Druckstufe. Kann man das bei der Psylo einstellen? Oder vllt einfach schwereres Öl einfüllen?


Frage an Erdi *weiterreich* Bin ich zuuu doof für...





BlackTrek schrieb:


> Aber ich will ja niemandem im Wege stehen sich mit einem neuen Bike-Teil eine Freude zu machen...


Da ist was dran  

So ich geh jetzt schlafen und träum von gut gebauten, geilen Gör...ööhm Gabeln


----------



## Erdi01 (18. Februar 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr hiervon:
> 
> Rock Shox Revelation Air/UTurn 100-130
> 
> ...


spricht nichts dagegen  Mir persönlich wäre sie zu schwer  

Druckstufe = Einfederungsgeschwindigkeit
Zugstufe = Ausfederungsgeschwindigkeit

Ob Deine Psylo Druckstufenverstellung hatt, kann ich Dir nicht beantworten. Die Psylo ist eine ganze Gabelserie. Es gibt Modelle mit und ohne. 

Druckstufe kann man nur schwer über Ölviskosität abstimmen, da versaut man sich dann die Zugstufe  Druckstufe besser über Simsbelegung anpassen. Wer's kann ...  

*@Marathon*, den Freilauf zieht man am besten mit der Kassette ab. Ohne Kassette kriegt man den schwer zu greifen  Bei Dir ist wohl die Stirnverzahnung durch. Eigentlich kein großen Thema ... behaupte ich jetzt mal ohne Deine Nabe zu kennen. Nur eine XT Nabe (oder ganzes XT LR in der Bucht) gibt's für kleines Geld neu., macht nicht unbedingt Sinn sich die Finger schmutzig zu machen  

Bei einen hochwertigen LR für's C'dale ist das natürlich was anders


----------



## KillerN (18. Februar 2008)

Möchte mal kurz an den *5. Schottener Vulkan Marathon* erinnern. 

Wie die vergangenen 3 Jahre zuvor, werde ich auch dieses Jahr wieder an den Start gehen, aber hoffentlich nicht der einzigste Eisbär sein. 

Es gibt eine 45km 1050Hm und eine 90km mit 2100Hm Distanz. 

Ich selbst fahre wie immer zum Anfang der Marathon Saison die kurze Runde, dass sollte zum Formtest reichen 

Also, ich rufe mal mindestens folgende Fahrer auf: RedRum05, Karsten13, Googel und Claudy sich das ganze mal genauer anzuschauen. 

Die Strecke ist nicht sonderlich technisch anspruchsvoll, lediglich 2 Passagen erfordern etwas technisches geschick, der Rest sollte locker fahrbar sein. (Kommt jetzt wieder ein Kommentar von Dr.Faust ?)

Ippie und Teddy fangen vielleicht auch mal wieder an zu fahren 

Wenn wir ein größeres Team stellen, kommt sicher wieder der Nature One und vlt. auch mal der Erdi vorbei um anzufeuern, zu verpflegen und Fotos zu machen. 

Würde mich jedenfalls freuen.  

Gute Nacht


----------



## BlackTrek (19. Februar 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Druckstufe kann man nur schwer über Ölviskosität abstimmen, da versaut man sich dann die Zugstufe  Druckstufe besser über Simsbelegung anpassen. Wer's kann ...


Der Gedanke war, dass man die Zugstufe in der Regel einfach einstellen kann. Druckstufe eher selten.


----------



## Marathon2004 (19. Februar 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Marathon*, den Freilauf zieht man am besten mit der Kassette ab. Ohne Kassette kriegt man den schwer zu greifen  Bei Dir ist wohl die Stirnverzahnung durch. Eigentlich kein großen Thema ... behaupte ich jetzt mal ohne Deine Nabe zu kennen. Nur eine XT Nabe (oder ganzes XT LR in der Bucht) gibt's für kleines Geld neu., macht nicht unbedingt Sinn sich die Finger schmutzig zu machen
> 
> Bei einen hochwertigen LR für's C'dale ist das natürlich was anders



Zu spät, Finger sind schon *wieder *sauber.   Habe jetzt alles, was im Bereich der Nabe zerlegen konnte, zerlegt  und gereinigt.

Der Freilauf ist aber immer noch eine geschlossenes System.  Ich habe da über Nacht Öl draufgetan (Vorderseite), das schein aber keinen Weg in den Freilauf zu finden.   Heute Nacht kommt die andere Seite dran. Oder kann ich den Freilauf auch noch mal auseinander nehmen?  

Neues LR ist ja sicher richtig, aber auf meinem C'dale hab ich _nur _Deore-Naben. Da kann ich doch keine XT-Naben für mein Ginat kaufen.  Und den C'dale-LRS kann ich nicht auf dem Giant fahren, weil das halt noch Felgenbremsen hat. Sonst wäre alles einfach. Nen schönen leichten LRS für C'dale und den LRS auf's Giant.  

Aber wenns gar nicht anders geht,...........  



KillerN schrieb:


> Möchte mal kurz an den *5. Schottener Vulkan Marathon* erinnern.
> 
> Wie die vergangenen 3 Jahre zuvor, werde ich auch dieses Jahr wieder an den Start gehen, aber hoffentlich nicht der einzigste Eisbär sein.
> 
> ...



Was ist den bei Dir _etwas technische Geschick_????? (Immerhin hats mich sogar bei der Abfahrt vom Frankenstein gelegt   ).

Und mit was für Steigungen muss man in Schotten rechnen?  Und last but not least, was ist das TeilnehmerPackage?


----------



## KillerN (19. Februar 2008)

Marathon2004 schrieb:


> Was ist den bei Dir _etwas technische Geschick_????? (Immerhin hats mich sogar bei der Abfahrt vom Frankenstein gelegt   ).
> 
> Und mit was fÃ¼r Steigungen muss man in Schotten rechnen?  Und last but not least, was ist das TeilnehmerâPackage?



Also die 1. Passage ist ganz oben am Hoherotzkopf kurz vor der ersten Zwischenverpflegung. Dort geht es im weichen Unterboden steil bergrunter, etwa 20-30 meter, hier musste nur den Arsch hintern Sattel platzieren und mit der Hinterradbremse sanft verzÃ¶gern und runterrutschen. Zur Not kann man auch absteigen.

2. Passage ist eine kleine Kante die man nicht springen kann, sondern ebenfalls, mit nach hinten versetzten Arsch runterollen kann. Sind vielleicht 2 Meter. Beim warmfahren vor dem Start kann man diese Passage besuchen und mal testfahren.

Der Rest der Abfahrten wird mit hoher Geschwindigkeit runtergebÃ¼gelt der Untergrund ist meist harter Waldboden oder Schotter. Letztes Jahr war es extrem trocken und wenn einer vor einem gefahren ist hat man nicht so wirklich viel gesehen vor lauter Staub, war aber sehr funny  

Im ersten Teil des Rennens bis zum Hoherotzskopf ist die lÃ¤ngste Steigung, dabei sind ein paar Bergauftrails die leicht fahrbar sind. Danach folgen immer wieder kleinere Anstiege, einer auch etwas heftiger, aber noch schaffbar. Im groÃen und ganzen nichts weltbewegendes. Ein Tip: Am Anfang des Rennens richtig Power machen und dann staufrei in die Bergauftrails gehen. Wer meint am Anfang locker angehen zu kÃ¶nnen, wird sich spÃ¤testens in den Trails Ã¤rgern, nicht mehr vorran zu kommen und ein haufen Zeit zu verlieren.

Ich kann das Rennen als Einstieg wirklich nur empfehlen !

Das Package besteht meiÃt aus Energieriegeln und Ersatzschlauch (Schwalbe Standart) und ggf. einer Trinkflasche.

GrÃ¼Ãe
Jens


----------



## Google (19. Februar 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> ganz oben am Hoherotzkopf


......"rotzt" der Killer immer hin. Dewegen auch Hoherotzkopf. Da siehts aus! Da ist schon alles zugeschleimt  

Der Mara ist wirklich ideal zum Einstieg und für Interessierte, die mal einen fahren wollen. Kann ich auch nur empfehlen.

Wenn es bei mir passt und das Wetter trocken ist, bin ich wie immer dabei. Ich meld mich wie üblich erst kurzfristig an (Geht in Schotten ausnahmsweise)

Grüße

Google


----------



## Teddy24 (19. Februar 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> Möchte mal kurz an den *5. Schottener Vulkan Marathon* erinnern.
> 
> Ippie und Teddy fangen vielleicht auch mal wieder an zu fahren



Anfangen ist genau das Stichwort! Leider kamen wir das ganze letzte Jahr nicht wirklich zum Fahren. Ärgerlich, da das Jahr eigentlich gut angefangen hatte, aber es war nicht zu ändern! Aber der Wille ist auf jeden Fall da, das dieses Jahr wieder zu starten!! Leider bin ich bei diesem genialen Wetter durch die Grippe gebremst, aber das Frühjahr fängt ja erst wieder an!! Werde mich aber erstmal auf reines Fun-Fahren beschränken und dann ggf. im nächsten Jahr mal auf Wettbewerbe einstellen. Oder wenn überhaupt nur kurzentschlossen. Vllt sieht man sich ja trotzdem mal bei 'ner gemütlichen Runde?!?

LG @all


----------



## Lupo (19. Februar 2008)

Teddy24 schrieb:


> ....aber das Frühjahr fängt ja erst wieder an!! ....
> 
> LG @all



...und der winterpokal höer bald auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KillerN (19. Februar 2008)

Man Leute ihr lasst aber auch nach:

ALLES GUTE NACHTRÄGLICH ZUM GEBURTSTAG, ANDY !!! 

  

Da wird der kleine Eisbär ja vielleicht das gleiche Sternzeichen oder ?


----------



## Lupo (19. Februar 2008)

oh killer, wenn mer dich net hätten 

von mir auch noch die besten burztagswünsche an den büddelborner


----------



## Erdi01 (19. Februar 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> Man Leute ihr lasst aber auch nach:
> 
> ALLES GUTE NACHTRÄGLICH ZUM GEBURTSTAG, ANDY !!!
> 
> ...


 

ich wollt gerade schon das Feuerwerk zünden  Ich dachte im ersten Moment der kleine Eisbär wäre da ...

OK jetzt habe ich's aber auch kapiert, dass es _nur_ um seinen Geburtstag geht. Natürlich auch noch *alles Gute* von mir an dieser Stelle  Und gewöhnt Euch schon mal dran, dass es bald nur noch um das Kleine geht. Eure Familien werden auch nur noch nach dem Kleinen fragen. Wie es Euch geht wird keinen mehr interssieren ... denkt an meine Worte 

Und wie ich gerade gesehen habe, haben wir auch *@Red* vergessen. Ich denke, der nimmt auch noch nach drei Wochen Geburtstagsgrüße entgegen  

Und falls wir noch Jemanden vergessen haben, auch noch alles Gute


----------



## Erdi01 (19. Februar 2008)

Lupo schrieb:


> ...und der winterpokal höer bald auf


haha ... gilt auch für *Sakir*  

*Was anderes:* Wärend hier die Meisten noch die Saison 08 planen, ist die für die Bikebranche schon längst gelaufen. Alles rast mit Volldampf auf 09 zu. Shimano hatt die letzte Woche den Produktmangern der OMS's unter anderm die völlig neue Dura Ace 2009 präsentiert. Gewichtsmäßig auf Sram Red Niveau wird die sicher ein Kracher. Verfügbarkeit nach der Eurobike. Tja, und schon weis ich nicht mehr was ich machen soll. Noch meine alte 9-fach DA auf's Six13 schrauben und dann auf die neue DA warten. Oder doch die geplante Red drauf  

Wenn man sonst keine Probleme hatt, schauft man(n) sich halt welche


----------



## BlackTrek (19. Februar 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Tja, und schon weis ich nicht mehr was ich machen soll.


Red!


----------



## _jazzman_ (19. Februar 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> 2. Passage ist eine *kleine Kante* die man nicht springen kann,... Sind vielleicht *2 Meter*....
> 
> Der Rest der Abfahrten *wird mit hoher Geschwindigkeit runtergebügelt *der Untergrund ist meist harter Waldboden oder Schotter. ...



kleine 2m Kante *** hohe Anfahrtsgeschwindigkeit *=* sanfte Flugbahn / gute Landung auf 2 Rädern

Stell dich net so an... Bei deinem Renntempo kriegste doch net ma mit, dass da ne 2m Stufe war... Kette rechts und ab gehts... 

Leider wird es bei mir dieses Jahr bissl schwierig mit Schotten, sonst hätt ich Dir das mal vorgemacht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KillerN (19. Februar 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> kleine 2m Kante *** hohe Anfahrtsgeschwindigkeit *=* sanfte Flugbahn / gute Landung auf 2 Rädern
> 
> Stell dich net so an... Bei deinem Renntempo kriegste doch net ma mit, dass da ne 2m Stufe war... Kette rechts und ab gehts...
> 
> Leider wird es bei mir dieses Jahr bissl schwierig mit Schotten, sonst hätt ich Dir das mal vorgemacht...



jazzman, jazzman, jazzman...  

wie ich sehe bist du noch nicht in Schotten gewesen  

Gerne fahren wir mal gemeinsam eine kleine Tour rund um Schotten und passieren dabei die kleine Kante *g*

Kurz bevor wir aber daran vorbeikommen rufe ich aber mal den Notarztwagen, denn wenn du dort runtergesprungen bist, ist dein Bike kaputt und vielleicht auch ein Arm. 

Das Problem an diese Stelle ist, das es keinerlei Auslauf gibt, kurz nach der Passage (bei der man nur wenig Schwung holen kann) ist sofort eine 180 Grad  Rechtskurve. 

Wenn du also da runterspringt, mit der erfoderlichen Geschwindigkeit, wirst du geradewegs in einen bewaldeten Erdwall springen. 

Deswegen fährt man diese Stelle mit nach hinten gestrecktem Arsch runter  (Dr.Faust ?!)

Gude Nacht


----------



## _jazzman_ (19. Februar 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> Kurz bevor wir aber daran vorbeikommen rufe ich aber mal den Notarztwagen, denn wenn du dort runtergesprungen bist, ist dein Bike kaputt...



Seit wann zerbröselt es ein Nicolai wenn es mal 2m runter hüpft...


----------



## Google (20. Februar 2008)

Andreas, von mir auch nachträglich alles Gute zu Deinem Geburtstag. Asche über mein Haupt.  

Red, Sorry auch vergessen


----------



## Marathon2004 (20. Februar 2008)

@Andreas: *Herzlichen Gückwunsch nachträglich und alles Gute zum Geburtstag.*

@Red: *Auch wenn schon ziemlich spät, schließe ich mich auch den naträglich Glückwünschen an, alles Gute nachträglich zum Geburtstag.*


----------



## Marathon2004 (20. Februar 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Noch meine alte 9-fach DA auf's Six13 schrauben und dann auf die neue DA warten. Oder doch die geplante Red drauf



Ganz klar die Red.  

1. Vertragen sich Japaner und Amerikaner nicht so gut und  
2. baut ShimaNO einfach mal wieder nach (die wollen nicht besser werden sondern genso gut bzw. leicht wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe oder).
3. Ist die Red exklusiver und wird es auch bleiben  
4. Wird die ShimaNO auch nicht viel günstiger sein können, zumindest wenn die was vernünftiges bauen.  

Meinen Freilauf habe ich jetzt noch mal gereinigt, geölt und mit WD40 eingesprüht. Effekt: Mal greifen die Klinken mal nicht.  

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich den Freilaufkörper öffne? (Kaputt ist er ja schon, also kann ich auch als nobe das Ding auseinander nehmen  ).


----------



## Andreas (20. Februar 2008)

Hallo Leute,

vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche. Der kleine Eisbär wird aber definitiv kein Wassermann mehr. Die Frist ist gestern abgelaufen.

@Red: Von mir auch herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich!

@Killer: Vielleicht sollten wir eine interne Geburtstagsliste auf der HP machen. Dann kann sich jeder die Termine in seinen Kalender eintragen.


----------



## Deleted 37613 (20. Februar 2008)

Von mir gehen auch noch nachträglich Glückwünsche an Red und Andreas!


----------



## Teddy24 (20. Februar 2008)

Lupo schrieb:


> ...und der winterpokal höer bald auf



.... ich weiß hab' auch 'n schlechtes Gewissen


----------



## KillerN (20. Februar 2008)

Andreas schrieb:


> @Killer: Vielleicht sollten wir eine interne Geburtstagsliste auf der HP machen. Dann kann sich jeder die Termine in seinen Kalender eintragen.



Heute Nacht wird meine Mailverteilerliste vollständig sein und jeder Eisbär nach Handynr und Geburtsdatum gefragt. Wenn ich alles zusammen habe, wirds die Liste zum Download geben


----------



## Erdi01 (20. Februar 2008)

C'dale Moto und Rize live auf Grand Canaria  

Sieht ja richtig nett dort aus  Ob ich da auch mal hin sollte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackTrek (20. Februar 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Sieht ja richtig nett dort aus  Ob ich da auch mal hin sollte ​



 
ja, Gran Canaria ist ganz nett. Ich war schon zweimal dort. Die einzigen beiden grösseren und ernstzunehmenderen Bike-Verleiher sind ganz im Süden wo der Tourismus imho fast noch ausgeprägter ist, als am Ballermann (Playa del Ingles&Co). Die Kanaren haben das gaze Jahr über super Wetter und gerade im Winter in niedrigen Lagen immer schon über 20°. 

Wenn Kanaren und MTB, dann aber lieber La Palma. Schönere Landschaft, praktisch kein Massentourismus, weniger Besiedlung, schönere Trails. 

Also, wenn Du noch eine Reisebegleitung suchst...  

Aber jetzt geht´s erstmal nach Mallorca zum Asphalt-Aufschlitzen. Ich werde von 1.3.-15.3. in Can Picafort sein.  
Google, Erdi et al: Wann kommt Ihr nochmal? Wer kommt jetzt alles dorthin?​


----------



## Google (20. Februar 2008)

Sonja, wir sind vom 11.03.08 - 17.03.08 da. Also können wir vom 12.03 - einschliesslich 14.03.08 was Gemeinsames planen (SA CALOOOBRAAAA ). Allerdings wird in der Zeit sicherlich der Küstenklassiker fallen, den wir fahren wollen  (Nein ich hab immer noch net beim Hürzeler auf der HP geschaut..) 2 Hammertouren innerhalb 3 Tagen und gleich am Anfang  Uijuijui....

Außer mir und Volki fahren noch M.A.T und Dr. Faust mit. Zwei AWB-Buben.

@[email protected] Niddastausee noch im Kopf? Samstag wäre mir lieber, Sonntag ging auch wenn es unbedingt sein muß. Gibts noch weitere Interessenten? Wir müssen aber recht gemütlich fahren, weil ich seit meinem Dünnpfiff vergangenes WE einfach noch nicht richtig da bin  Gestern grade mal ein bisschen GA mit langen Elend gemacht und meine Beine fühlen sich wieder an wie  ....ich weiß auch nett  Wenn Dir das nix ist, kein Problem, dann fahre ich hier irgendwas.

Grüße

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (20. Februar 2008)

*@Google, Blacky* - ich dachte Blacky wäre länger mit uns zusammen unten  Na, wenn sie will kann sie mit uns schon am 11. rollen. Diesmal soll die Einrollrunde mal wieder hoch nach Ermita Betlem gehen ...

*Wegen WE*, sind ja bald Malleverhältnisse gemeldet. Wenn Blacky auf die Idee käme Ihre, ich nenne sie mal Ortenberg-Caffee-Runde, anzubieten würde ich meine Renner-Saison schon eröffnen  Ich müßt eh mal schauen ob mit dem Renner alles klar ist für Malle. Muß gestehen, dass ich den Mitte Oktober in die Ecke gestellt habe - ungeputzt - ja is gut, ich schäme mich auch dafür  

Liegt wohl am Nachfolge-Rahmen der hier auch schon seit Wochen liegt und ja, ich werd ihn sicher mit Sram Red ausstatten. Auch wenn ich jedesmal beim Blick auf die Red-Preise Schüttelfrost kriege und gleichfarbig sehe  

Niddastausee könnt man um eine Woche verschieben, da weis ich das auch *Loti* kann - gelle 

*Edit meint gerade:* Ich solle mal mein Rad auf den Flieger buchen. Immer noch nett gemacht ... *@Google,* wo muß ich das nochmal machen. Direkt bei der Airline ...

Ja - und ich denke, lasst uns am WE eine Malle-Vortour machen !!! Notfalls fällt mir auch was ein ...


----------



## BlackTrek (20. Februar 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ich nenne sie mal Ortenberg-Caffee-Runde, anzubieten würde ich meine Renner-Saison schon eröffnen


Von mir aus gerne, wobei ich lieber am Sonntag fahre...


----------



## Erdi01 (21. Februar 2008)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Von mir aus gerne, wobei ich lieber am Sonntag fahre...


ich auch, gerade den Wetterbericht auf RTL gesehen ... Sonne ... 18 Grad ... Mallefeeling   ... Also ...


----------



## Google (21. Februar 2008)

Ja, Jaa. Ist ja schon gut  Dann halt Sonntag  Da muß mir der Günter aber die Woche noch meinen Renner zurück geben.

@[email protected] Aus der HP von Condor die Servicehotline anrufen, Ticket bereithalten.

Bis Sonntag

Grüße

Google


----------



## Marathon2004 (21. Februar 2008)

Schaaaade, Sonntag geht bei mir mal wieder (bzw. eigentlich immer noch) nicht.  

Ne RR-Tour wäre sicher nett gewesen.


----------



## Erdi01 (21. Februar 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Ja, Jaa. Ist ja schon gut  Dann halt Sonntag  Da muß mir der Günter aber die Woche noch meinen Renner zurück geben.


Schön, dann warte ich auf den LMB von Blacky. Wegen Startzeit und -ort etc.


----------



## BlackTrek (21. Februar 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Schön, dann warte ich auf den LMB von Blacky. Wegen Startzeit und -ort etc.


Done.
Hier der LMB zur Ortenberg-Tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marathon2004 (21. Februar 2008)

Man, man, man, am Sonntag ist ja wohl der erste Frühlingstag. Sonnig bis 15 Grad. Und ich bin in der Schwimhalle.


----------



## Marathon2004 (21. Februar 2008)

@Erdi: Du hast mir doch mal von einer LR-Marke erzählt, die sehr gut und günstig ist. Welche war das noch mal?

Weil ich könnte ja einfach den Freilauf von den einfachen Deore-Naben auf das Giant montieren und mir nen leichteren LRS für's C'dale  zulegen.


----------



## RedRum05 (21. Februar 2008)

Sonntag, Renner, lange - will auch fahren  

MTB ist so gut wie fertig. Hoffentlich kann ich dann am WE die letzten Schrauben festziehen und paar Bilderchen schießen


----------



## Google (21. Februar 2008)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Sonntag, Renner, lange - will auch fahren


Fahr doch mal wieder bei uns mit  Ich hab Dich lange nicht mehr gesehen  

Morsche mach ich Jungfernfahrt zur Arbeit und weihe die Dusche ein.  

Guds nächtle Google


----------



## RedRum05 (21. Februar 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Fahr doch mal wieder bei uns mit  Ich hab Dich lange nicht mehr gesehen



Mach nen gutes Angebot...  
Kennst mich ja, für mich muss es keine ausgedehnte Pause sein. Ich unterhalte mich auch aufm Rad


----------



## Erdi01 (21. Februar 2008)

ich hätts wissen müssen ... Donnerstag = Waschtag, na egal ...

*@Marathon*, das ist der *LRS*. Du wirst im Netz keinen finden mit besserem Preis/Leistungsverhältnis. Erstrecht wenn man weis, was für gelabbeltes Material dort verbaut ist. Und er verträgt sich gut mit CD zumindest bei mir  

Wo seht eigentlich geschrieben, dass man Sonntags schwimmen gehen *muss*, wenn man auch mit den *Eisbären* auf Frühlings-Renner-Tour gehen kann  Das einzige was *muss* am Sonntag ist die Pause und die schadet, speziell um die Jahreszeit, auch einem *Red* nicht  

Also meine Damen und Herren* Eisbären* ...  

CU


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marathon2004 (22. Februar 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ich hätts wissen müssen ... Donnerstag = Waschtag, na egal ...
> 
> *@Marathon*, das ist der *LRS*. Du wirst im Netz keinen finden mit besserem Preis/Leistungsverhältnis. Erstrecht wenn man weis, was für gelabbeltes Material dort verbaut ist. Und er verträgt sich gut mit CD zumindest bei mir
> 
> ...



Am Sonntag bin ich ganz Schwabe.  Der Kurs ist teuer bezahlt, also wird auch hingegangen.


----------



## RedRum05 (22. Februar 2008)

Also ich werde am Sonntag fahren, aber muss um 16 Uhr schon wieder weg. Deshalb wollte ich 10-11 Uhr starten und dann ohne Pause so 4 std. fahren. 

Morgen werd ich dann meine standart 3-Länder-Tour fahren. Morgens wird gearbeitet, 15 Uhr gefahren...


----------



## Erdi01 (22. Februar 2008)

_Na toll, ich habe mir mal wieder die Tastatur vollgesabbert_  









Ja ich weis, es tut mal wieder nix zur Sache  Aber meine Gedanken kreisen wieder mal nur noch um ein Thema ...  

wie und wann komme ich zu so einem Rad   Und welches soll ich überhaupt nehmen  

... ich muß mich mit irgendwas ablenken .. ach, ich glaube ich beschäfftige mich lieber wieder mit meim Renneraufbau 

Herrlich, und ich habe wieder was für mein C'dale-Wahn-Image getan *grins*


----------



## BlackTrek (22. Februar 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Und welches soll ich überhaupt nehmen


Das untere! Sowas haste nämlich noch garnicht.


----------



## Erdi01 (23. Februar 2008)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Das untere! Sowas haste nämlich noch garnicht.


Yes Baby - Strike - ich streike, ich fahr den Bersch da wo's druff steht nett mit runner !!! Oder wie meinen ... Lenker gerade halten, Augen zu und dem Rad blind vertrauen  

Hoffentlich sehe ich das Ding nicht so schnell live, sonst weis ich wieder nett was passiert. Ach is sicher eh zu schwer ... Am Schluß muß ich mit Dir noch nach La Palma  

Am gelben Gemini bin ich schon mal "vorbeigeschossen"  

Bis Sonndach ...


----------



## theobviousfaker (23. Februar 2008)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Morgen werd ich dann meine standart 3-Länder-Tour fahren. Morgens wird gearbeitet, 15 Uhr gefahren...



Hey, was genau ist das und darf ich mich ranhängen?  Meine Prüfung ist endlich rum (bloß ne 2,7) und ich darf wieder raus!  Jetzt gibts etliche kilometer nachzuholen, allerdings möglichst trailig.


----------



## Google (23. Februar 2008)

@[email protected] *SABBER!! 

​*
Ok, ich gebs zu. Genau diese Bikes hätte ich auch gerne  Am liebsten das obere in der unteren Farbe. Was kostet denn der Spass  

@[email protected] Ich wollt schon ne Vermisstenanzeige aufgeben. Bie mir ist in 2 Wochen Malle angesagt, ich würd sagen spätestens in circa 3-4 Wochen wird die Wahrscheinlichkeit immer höher, dass wir uns auch mal real auffem Trail sehen  

Grüße

Google


----------



## theobviousfaker (23. Februar 2008)

Ja wird endlich Zeit 

Und ich bin ein Dummbatz: Ich geh gerade in den Keller um beim Radl nachm rechten zu sehen und erst beim Anblick fÃ¤llt mir wieder ein, dass mir ja am Montag die Kette gerissen ist und ich noch auf Ersatz warte    Die verdammte XT-Kette ist mir nach 1700km - davon 90% StraÃe - gerissen. Und die davor hat meine Ritzel direkt mitverschlissen und musste nach 2500km runter. Deswegen hab ich mir jetztn Rohloff-Kettchen inklusive Ãl bestellt.
So ein Schmu  Jetzt hab ich nur mein viel zu kleines Reste-MTB mit RH46. Na mal schauen, wenn heute oder morgen noch jemand MTB fÃ¤hrt lass ich mir die alte oder ne 5â¬ Kette draufziehen bis die neue da ist


----------



## Erdi01 (23. Februar 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Ok, ich gebs zu. Genau diese Bikes hätte ich auch gerne  Am liebsten das obere in der unteren Farbe. Was kostet denn der Spass


Das willst Du gar nicht wissen und ich nicht war haben    

Das Obere ist das Rize Carbon 1, 130mm, 10,7 Kg = 6999,-- 

Das Untere ist das Moto Carbon 2, 160mm, ??,? Kg = 5499,-- 

OK, geht auch günstiger. Der Rize Carbon Eintieg bei 3600,--. Das Moto Carbon beginnt bei 3500,-- Später folgen noch Rize Alu _F_ahrianten. Preise dafür noch unbekannt. Ich warte wieder mal auf die Framesetpreise ...


----------



## RedRum05 (23. Februar 2008)

@theobviousfaker... klar darfst du bei mir mitfahren, aber ich werd mim Renner fahren und ich weiß ja nicht, ob du es jetzt noch bis nach Rödermark schaffst !?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (23. Februar 2008)

Ach ne Renner wär eh nix für mich gewesen  War dann doch etwas länger bei meinem Händler, wieder ordentlich gequatscht und dabei mein Schaltwerk mal sauber gemacht. Was da an Schmodder dranhing.. das hat man davon wenn man nur jedes Jahr da mal sauber macht


----------



## Lupo (23. Februar 2008)

@erdi:  welches du nehmen sollst, kann dir aber gern zeigen wo du damit fahren kannst  musst nur mal mit zum AWB kommen oder am w.e. mal an die mosel 

@faker: danke für erinnerung, meine kette war auch schon vor 350km fällig


----------



## theobviousfaker (23. Februar 2008)

Lupo schrieb:


> @faker: danke für erinnerung, meine kette war auch schon vor 350km fällig



  Deswegen führe ich mittlerweile Buch (bzw Excel-Verschnitt). Mit einem Extrakilometerzähler für die Kette. Beim letzten Mal hab ich mir durch zu lange Laufzeit auch die Kettenblätter totgefahren


----------



## BlackTrek (23. Februar 2008)

Lupo schrieb:


> oder am w.e. mal an die mosel


Ja! Dringend empfohlen!

Wann fahrt Ihr denn ml wieder?


----------



## Lupo (23. Februar 2008)

...wohl erst wenn die blätter an den bäumen wieder grün werden, aber ich sag rechtzeitig bescheid 
an ostern wollen mir nach köln, ich gugg schon was auf der gegenüberliegenden rheinseite so geht.....siebengebirge 



theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Deswegen führe ich mittlerweile Buch...



mach ich auch, bin aber in buchführung ne schlampe  ich fahr 3 ketten im turnus von 800 km. geht jetzt schon seit 9000km gut, immer mit denselben blättern, kasette. mal sehn wie lange noch


----------



## Kedi (23. Februar 2008)

*@Erdi01: *
Sind nicht ganz 4,5 Stunden geworden  . Danke für die Hilfe und Begleitung  . 
Und wegen der Kurbel habe ich bei Ebay schon was entdeckt. Ein geiler Tipp! 

Salü, kedi


----------



## Erdi01 (23. Februar 2008)

Lupo schrieb:


> @erdi:  welches du nehmen sollst, kann dir aber gern zeigen wo du damit fahren kannst  musst nur mal mit zum AWB kommen oder am w.e. mal an die mosel


das Jahr ist noch jung. Und Du weist ja, ich bin völlig schmerzfrei und lauf auch mim *Rush* die Trails runter  Ne also Mosel interssiert mich schon mal 


theobviousfaker schrieb:


> die Kettenblätter totgefahren


wenn ich eins totfahre, dann meist das Mittlere. Mir hatt heut Jemand erzählt er hatt das Große totgefahren  Und es hatt mich nicht wirklich gewundert  


Und was habt Ihr sonst so gemacht ... Ja ich weis dumme Frage bei dem Wetter. Ich war im Spessart mim *Rush* unterwegs und habe mich über die spontane Resttour mit *Dir*  gefreut. Bin mim letzen Tageslicht in Dietzenbach eingelaufen. Ich wünsch mir wieder mehr davon, wir haben halt nach wie vor unseren Spaß miteinander    Danke für die Zeitansage, dann trage ich mir auch mal 4,5 ein, wird schon passen  

Und morgen, genau so dumme Frage. Wird wieder Rad gefahren. Ob ich bei dem Frühlingswetter morgen freiwillig vom Rad steige , weis ich noch nicht  

So und jetzt habe ich auch Zeit einkaufen zu gehen ...


----------



## Google (23. Februar 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Das willst Du gar nicht wissen und ich nicht war haben
> 
> Das Obere ist das Rize Carbon 1, 130mm, 10,7 Kg = 6999,--
> 
> Das Untere ist das Moto Carbon 2, 160mm, ??,? Kg = 5499,--


Hab ich gesagt mir gefällt Cannondale  Das sind doch alles Schrottmühlen     


Lupo schrieb:


> ...wohl erst wenn die blätter an den bäumen wieder grün werden, aber ich sag rechtzeitig bescheid
> an ostern wollen mir nach köln, ich gugg schon was auf der gegenüberliegenden rheinseite so geht.....siebengebirge


Wenn ich irgendwie kann und meine Frau überreden kann, bin ich natürlich auch dabei  Ich muß natürlich Feingefühl walten lassen...Schliesslich bin ich dieses Jahr in Malle UND auf Alpencross. Das will ich nicht noch ausreizen. Aber wenns irgendwie geht bin ich gerne dabei, Wolfgang und Martina 


Lupo schrieb:


> mach ich auch, bin aber in buchführung ne schlampe  ich fahr 3 ketten im turnus von 800 km. geht jetzt schon seit 9000km gut, immer mit denselben blättern, kasette. mal sehn wie lange noch


Mann, das klappt ja wirklich gut  Vielleicht sollte ich doch damit anfangen und richtig Buch führen. Da spartr man ja richtig Schotter! Dann muß ich aber auch mal wieder Buch führen wieviel Km ich eigentlich fahre. Das interessiert mich eigentlich schon lange nicht mehr. Ich fahre einfach


----------



## Lupo (23. Februar 2008)

man kann net dumm fragen, nur dumm antworten, hat mal ein lehrer von mir gesagt aber offen gelassen wie herum der das gemeint hat 

morgen gibts bei mir nur ne kleine rekonvaleszenzrunde, wenn überhaupt, bin seit mittwoch erkältet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marathon2004 (23. Februar 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> wie und wann komme ich zu so einem Rad   Und welches soll ich überhaupt nehmen



Das Rize natürlich. Klasse Rad und Top-Gewicht, was will man mehr  (außer das nötige Kleingeld natürlich  ). 



Erdi01 schrieb:


> ... ich muß mich mit irgendwas ablenken .. ach, ich glaube ich beschäfftige mich lieber wieder mit meim Renneraufbau



Sehr gute Idee. Hast Du schon ne Red?

Ich war heute mit dem Renner Richtung Odenwald unterwegs. War ja ein geiles Wetter. Nur etwas weniger Wind wäre auch nicht schlecht gewesen.


----------



## BlackTrek (23. Februar 2008)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Also ich werde am Sonntag fahren, aber muss um 16 Uhr schon wieder weg. Deshalb wollte ich 10-11 Uhr starten und dann ohne Pause so 4 std. fahren.


Na, dann komm um 11:00 nach Wilhelmsbad, fahr mit uns 2h und dreh wieder um. Dann haste Deinen Zeitplan eingehalten und der Seniorentreff (tm) kann sich indes hemmungslos auf das Kuchenbuffet stürzen.  

Und die rote Laterne im Power-Team nehm ich so oder so nicht mehr zurück...


----------



## Erdi01 (23. Februar 2008)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Na, dann komm um 11:00 nach Wilhelmsbad, fahr mit uns 2h und dreh wieder um.


er kann auch direkt mir mir ab Dtz starten, zw 10:00 - 10:15. Ich muß ja auch irgendwie nach Wilhelmbad kommen  

Hehe, die Wetterau wird voll morgen. Meine Werbung in andern Foren fruchtet  Und mit BBlu hatt sich ja ein ganz seltener Gast angemeldet. Da muß ich wirklich lang zurück überlegen  

Hatte ich eigentlich schon erwähnt, dass wir auch Mounty in Schlepptau nehmen. Falls einem sein Renner noch im Winterschlaf oder vllt defekt ist  

CU


----------



## BBLu (23. Februar 2008)

@[email protected] 
...da muss ich Dir wohl ein wenig auf die Sprünge helfen ;-) ...damals im Mai, mit Claudy et al so quer durch den Odenwald mit lecker Cappuccino am Neckar...
bis morgen!


----------



## Erdi01 (24. Februar 2008)

*@BBlu*, Du, ich weis schon wer Du bist  Meinte mit überlegen wie lange unsere letzte gemeinsame Fahrt her ist ... also Mai war das 

Im Moment noch ein wenig Schattig draußen *bibber* Na wird schon, bis später ...


----------



## caroka (24. Februar 2008)

Lupo schrieb:


> ...wohl erst wenn die blätter an den bäumen wieder grün werden, aber ich sag rechtzeitig bescheid
> an ostern wollen mir nach köln, ich gugg schon was auf der gegenüberliegenden rheinseite so geht.....siebengebirge
> .......



Das Siebengebirge kann ich Euch nur empfehlen. Das hab ich als Märchenwald in Erinnerung. Ich war in der Gegend um Bad Honnef unterwegs in der Nähe des Drachenfels an der Löwenburg vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (24. Februar 2008)

Lupo schrieb:


> mach ich auch, bin aber in buchführung ne schlampe  ich fahr 3 ketten im turnus von 800 km. geht jetzt schon seit 9000km gut, immer mit denselben blättern, kasette. mal sehn wie lange noch



    
9000km..!
Wenn die Rohloff gut läuft kauf ich mir dann irgendwann mal 3 auf einmal, dann bricht mir wahrscheinlich der Rahmen bevor ich was austauschen muss oder ich bin so alt, dass ich mich gar nicht mehr so tief bücken kann  Welche Ketten benutzt du denn?

Ich gehe jetzt ein wenig abspacken. Ein paar bekannte (motorisierte) Trialer spielen ein wenig auf dem "toten" Stück Bundesstraße beim Offenbacher Kickersstadion und wohl nochn paar Trails abfahren. Wer Lust hat kann einfach vorbeischauen


----------



## Lupo (24. Februar 2008)

2x shimano, die andere mus ich ma guggn.

bin jetzt auch gleich rund um of unterwegs...

sind die trialer fototechnisch interesant?


----------



## Google (24. Februar 2008)

Ach wie Scheeeee


----------



## BlackTrek (24. Februar 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Ach wie Scheeeee


Yo, man! 16° und Sonnenschein.

Danke nochmal an die Mitfahrer! Hat mir viel Spass gemacht mit Euch. Das wird sicher irgendwann wiederholt.


----------



## karsten13 (24. Februar 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Ach wie Scheeeee



Du meinst wohl Schnee


----------



## HelixBonus (24. Februar 2008)

In der Tat eine durchaus gelungene Premiere! 

@Erdi
Schick mir doch mal bitte ein paar der gemachten Bilder!

Merci!

Bis die Tage...


----------



## Erdi01 (24. Februar 2008)

*DAS* Wochenende war ja wohl Doping pur  

Gestern eine schöne Mounty-Tour in schöner Begleitung, heute Super Renner-Tour in super Begleitung. Was kann ich noch mehr wollen  

*@Blacky*, Du hast uns ohne es zu wissen auf die Spuren der "Halfepipe" geführt. Am nördlichsten Wendepunkt bei Glashütten waren wir noch 10 KM Luftlinie vom Hoherotskopf entfernt. Das einzige was mich ersthaft davon abgehalten hatt da noch hochzuziehen, ist die Tatsache das im Februar immer noch recht früh das Licht ausgeschaltet wird    So hatte es für mich wieder optimal gepasst, bin in der Dämmerung in Dietzenbach eingelaufen. Aber 157 KM bei 1000 HM ist auch so ein gelungener Renner-Saison-Auftakt für mich  

*@ghost, BBlu, Windschatten (?)* ... wie schon persönlich angesprochen, hier nochmal die schriftliche Einladung  
Ihr seid jederzeit herzlich Willkommen, bei unseren Touren, wie auch selber was anzubieten und Euch hier zu angagieren 

Bilder und kurzes Feedback, wird es später noch im Blog geben. Ich melde mich nochmal wenn es soweit ist ... jetzt wird erstmal der Kühlschrank geleert.


----------



## Google (24. Februar 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Du meinst wohl Schnee


 *Nö   Jetzt erstmal davon  
*




*Gelle Erdi01*  






*Hach, nur noch 2 Wochen!!*  ​


----------



## Marathon2004 (24. Februar 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Du meinst wohl Schnee



So hässliche Wolken hats bei uns aber heute nicht gehabt.


----------



## BBLu (24. Februar 2008)

*@Blacky:* auch nochmal vielen Dank für die Tour, hab mir gerade nochmal das "Lummerland" auf der Karte angeschaut. Da oben sollte man echt öfter fahren. 

Dem Rest viel Spaß auf Malle, falls wir uns nicht mehr sehen sollten! Bei Googles Bildern sollte man gleich 'nen Flug buchen. Oder zumindest die nächste Tour fürs kommende WE planen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (24. Februar 2008)

Marathon2004 schrieb:


> So hässliche Wolken hats bei uns aber heute nicht gehabt.



das ist vom Freitag, da hat's in Deutschland wohl nur 1x geregnet  .

So, nun habe ich auch mal die x Seiten hier nachgelesen und gratuliere natürlich auch noch Red und Andreas nachträglich zum Geburtstag  .

Der Ski-Urlaub war geil und wer sich die Bilder "antun" möchte, findet sie hier und hier.

@Killer: Schotten wäre schon eine Überlegung wert, werde das aber kurzfristig entscheiden.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Erdi01 (24. Februar 2008)

_Renner Saisoneröffnung 2008​_


----------



## Marathon2004 (25. Februar 2008)

So, da ich ja immer noch das Thema neuer Freilauf / LRS für mein altes Mounti ausstehen habe, und zwischenzeitlich ja bereits mit dem Gedanken geliebäugelt hatte, was nettes leichtes für das C'dale zu kaufen und den Freilauf auf das Giant zu schrauben, habe ich mir jetzt die alte Felge genauer angesehen.  

Ich hätte es lieber lassen sollen.  

Die Felge ist einen geöste Mavic-Felge, X3.. Und im Bereich der Ösen sind bereits kleine, feine Risse in der Felge sichtbar.   

Also doch nen billigen LRS im Ebay schiesen.


----------



## matschkopp (25. Februar 2008)

Marathon2004 schrieb:


> So, da ich ja immer noch das Thema neuer Freilauf / LRS


... wenn ich mich als Nicht-Eisbär mal kurz einmischen darf: ich hatte ebefalls Probleme mit dm Freilauf. Den bekommst Du ohne Spezialwerkzeug nicht abgezogen. Deswegen habe ich es beim netten Nachbarn machen lassen .... neuer Freilauf, neues Ritzepaket, ach ja die Lager waren auch noch fertig und dann viel noch auf dass die Achse mal was abbekommen hatte .... am Ende waren 130 fällig. Das hat mich geärgert, das war die halbe Miete für einen neuen LRS. 

Murks nicht rum, kauf Dir nen neuen LRS!


----------



## BBLu (25. Februar 2008)

Hallo Eisbären und Sportfans, 

rechtzeitig zum Saisonende gibt es im Nike Shop am Frankfurter Waldstadion wieder einen Ausverkauf. Alles 50% reduziert bis auf wenige extra gekennzeichnete Artikel. Wie immer braucht man dazu allerdings einen Gutschein. 
Wenn Ihr Interesse habt, meldet Euch. Die Gutscheine werden zugeteilt, bitte deshalb nur bei mir einen ordern, wenn Ihr es auch tatsächlich schafft, hinzugehen. Geöffnet ist Mo-Fr 12.00-18.00. Dienstag und Donnerstag bis 20.00.
Radklamotten gibt es allerdings nicht. Aber dafür viele Klamotten und Schuhe aus den Kategorien Running, Freizeit, Tennis, Kids, Unterwäsche, Fußball, Winterklamotten etc. 

(Der Gutschein ist nur für einen Einkauf gültig, allerdings könnt Ihr auch mit 10 Leuten hingehen und auf einen einkaufen)

Hätte jemand Interesse?

Grüße
BBLu


----------



## Marathon2004 (25. Februar 2008)

matschkopp schrieb:


> ... wenn ich mich als Nicht-Eisbär mal kurz einmischen darf: ich hatte ebefalls Probleme mit dm Freilauf. Den bekommst Du ohne Spezialwerkzeug nicht abgezogen. Deswegen habe ich es beim netten Nachbarn machen lassen .... neuer Freilauf, neues Ritzepaket, ach ja die Lager waren auch noch fertig und dann viel noch auf dass die Achse mal was abbekommen hatte .... am Ende waren 130 fällig. Das hat mich geärgert, das war die halbe Miete für einen neuen LRS.
> 
> Murks nicht rum, kauf Dir nen neuen LRS!



130   

Ich überlege gerade, ob ich dem Rad einen LRS wie z.B. diesen spendiere.


----------



## Marathon2004 (25. Februar 2008)

BBLu schrieb:


> Hallo Eisbären und Sportfans,
> 
> rechtzeitig zum Saisonende gibt es im Nike Shop am Frankfurter Waldstadion wieder einen Ausverkauf. Alles 50% reduziert bis auf wenige extra gekennzeichnete Artikel. Wie immer braucht man dazu allerdings einen Gutschein.
> Wenn Ihr Interesse habt, meldet Euch. Die Gutscheine werden zugeteilt, bitte deshalb nur bei mir einen ordern, wenn Ihr es auch tatsächlich schafft, hinzugehen. Geöffnet ist Mo-Fr 12.00-18.00. Dienstag und Donnerstag bis 20.00.
> ...



Waldstadion = Commerzbank-Arena? Wenn ja, wo ist der Shop dort? (Ich bin am Donnerstag in der Arena, hätte also Interesse).


----------



## BBLu (25. Februar 2008)

...ja ist CommerzbankArena. Direkt daneben/davor. Wenn man vom Autobahnzubringer kommt, gleich das erste große Gebäude auf der rechten Seite, also gleiche Seite wie Coba-Arena. wenn Du an der Arena vorbeigefahren bist, bist Du schon zu weit. Start ist allerdings erst der 3.März, also nächste Woche.

Wie können wir unsere Kontaktdaten austauschen, ohne diese hier im Forum der ganzen Welt bekannt zu geben? Hast Du eine Idee? Bin nicht so der Insider ;-)


----------



## Erdi01 (25. Februar 2008)

Marathon2004 schrieb:


> Ich überlege gerade, ob ich dem Rad einen LRS wie z.B. diesen spendiere.


für's Giant oder  Da langt's ... für's CD wär's ne Frechheit, da kann man nur *Red *sehen ... die ich übrigens noch nicht habe und auch erst ganz zum Schluß holen werde  

*Übrigens:* An mir ist heute gegen 16 Uhr in Langen B3 ein CD in *Team Eisbären Lackierung* vorbei mit einem drauf der verdächtig nach Dir aussah 

*@BBlu*, gehe lks auf den Forumsnik, anklicken dann geht ein PopUp auf, auf "Eine Privat Nachricht an ... senden" gehen und die Welt erfährt nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marathon2004 (26. Februar 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> für's Giant oder  Da langt's ... für's CD wär's ne Frechheit, da kann man nur *Red *sehen ... die ich übrigens noch nicht habe und auch erst ganz zum Schluß holen werde



Natürlich für's Giant. Wiegesagt, die hintere Felge hat bereits leichte Risse, so dass da ein neues LR rein muss.  



Erdi01 schrieb:


> *Übrigens:* An mir ist heute gegen 16 Uhr in Langen B3 ein CD in *Team Eisbären Lackierung* vorbei mit einem drauf der verdächtig nach Dir aussah



16:00 war ich noch in der Firma. Da muss es dann glatt nocht ein 2tes Eisbären-C'dale   geben.


----------



## Erdi01 (26. Februar 2008)

Marathon2004 schrieb:


> 16:00 war ich noch in der Firma. Da muss es dann glatt nocht ein 2tes Eisbären-C'dale   geben.


Du warst das NICHT und bist gestern NICHt B3 vorbei gekommen  Oder vertue ich mich in der Zeit  

Wenn Du's NICHT warst, wer wagst es dann auf einem *Eisbären-CD* durch die Gegend zu rollen


----------



## Marathon2004 (26. Februar 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Du warst das NICHT und bist gestern NICHt B3 vorbei gekommen  Oder vertue ich mich in der Zeit
> 
> Wenn Du's NICHT warst, wer wagst es dann auf einem *Eisbären-CD* durch die Gegend zu rollen



Auch zu späterer Zeit war ich nicht mit meibnem C'dale unterwegs.  Ich war zwr radeln, da ich aber ne Recon-Einheit machen wollte, war ich mit dem Tourer unterwegs.  (Tut nicht so weh, wenn man überholt wird.   )


----------



## bikergott (26. Februar 2008)

hallo zusammen,

meld mich jetz auch mal wieder hier nachdem ich endlich mein neues bike hab und jetz auch wieder voll loslegen kann.
hat am donnerstag den jemand wo sich hier auskennt, raum oberursel, lust und zeit biken zu gehn und mir bißchen die gegend zeigt wo man gut fahren kann uns sich auf marathons vorbereiten kann so a bissel berg und tal fahrt.
würde mich freuen was von euch zu hören...
gruß


----------



## Kedi (27. Februar 2008)

Auch wenn es nicht das richtige Forum ist; auch hier tummeln sich heimliche RRfahrer/innen  :

Ich habe einen Team-Startplatz für die Jeantex-TourTransalp 2008.

Ist jemand interessiert, da mitzufahren  ? 

Salü, kedi


----------



## Marathon2004 (27. Februar 2008)

So, gestern erstmal den Start in den Trainingsplan für den Mainz-Marathon eingeleitet. Das Wetter ist ja zum davonlaufen.

Wenn das so weitergeht, sehe ich schwarz für ne Verbesserung zum Vorjahr.  

@Kedi: Die Jeantex-TourTransalp  Viel Erfolg.   Irgendwann möchte ich auch mal soetwas unter die Räder nehmen. Oder auch _nur _den Ötzi. Aber da ist wohl schon eine intensive Vorbereitung erforderlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## troll (27. Februar 2008)

Marathon2004 schrieb:


> So, gestern erstmal den Start in den .
> 
> Wenn das so weitergeht, sehe ich schwarz für ne Verbesserung zum Vorjahr.
> 
> .




was ist den deine wunsch zeit....?

ich hab mal bei dir geschaut.... und bei 250 std training in 4 monaten kann man doch nicht von einem "extremen trainingsrückstand" sprechen ..oder ?

salü
t.


----------



## Andreas (27. Februar 2008)

Ja, in Mainz würde ich auch gerne mal mitlaufen. Leider ist die Teilnehmerliste so schnell voll. Vielleicht klappt es ja nächstes Jahr.

@marathon: Laufen kann man auch im Regen. Ausserdem hat troll recht. Die Radkilometer zählen ja auch für die Grundlage.

@kedi: Viel Erfolgt bei der JTT. Das wäre für mich auch mal ein Traum


----------



## troll (27. Februar 2008)

Andreas schrieb:


> Ja, in Mainz würde ich auch gerne mal mitlaufen. Leider ist die Teilnehmerliste so schnell voll. Vielleicht klappt es ja nächstes Jahr.



https://www.sparkassenverlag.de/cvm_produkte/smarathon/Startseite/index.htm


06.09.2008 sparkassen marathon darmstadt ....da gibst noch plätze..


----------



## Andreas (27. Februar 2008)

troll schrieb:


> https://www.sparkassenverlag.de/cvm_produkte/smarathon/Startseite/index.htm
> 
> 
> 06.09.2008 sparkassen marathon darmstadt ....da gibst noch plätze..



Den habe ich mir schon vorgemerkt. Hatte ich hier auch mal gepostet, aber ohne Resonanz zu erhalten. Leider führt die Strecke durch den Wald und nicht durch die Innenstadt.


----------



## troll (27. Februar 2008)

Andreas schrieb:


> Den habe ich mir schon vorgemerkt. Hatte ich hier auch mal gepostet, aber ohne Resonanz zu erhalten. Leider führt die Strecke durch den Wald und nicht durch die Innenstadt.



klar für ne bestzeit ist die strecke nix...aber für ein nettes läufchen im september sehr kurzweilig...wenn du läufst sag bescheid ...u.u schließ ich mich an 

salü
t.


----------



## Marathon2004 (27. Februar 2008)

troll schrieb:


> https://www.sparkassenverlag.de/cvm_produkte/smarathon/Startseite/index.htm
> 
> 
> 06.09.2008 sparkassen marathon darmstadt ....da gibst noch plätze..



Und es ist eine Premiere.  



Andreas schrieb:


> Den habe ich mir schon vorgemerkt. Hatte ich hier auch mal gepostet, aber ohne Resonanz zu erhalten. Leider führt die Strecke durch den Wald und nicht durch die Innenstadt.



Da ich in dem erwähnten Beitrag ja erwähnt war, hatte ich jetzt nicht mehr drauf reagiert, den Beitrag aber sehr wohl wahgenommen.  



troll schrieb:


> klar für ne bestzeit ist die strecke nix...aber für ein nettes läufchen im september sehr kurzweilig...wenn du läufst sag bescheid ...u.u schließ ich mich an
> 
> salü
> t.



Ich werde ziemlich sicher an den Start gehen. Leider muss man sich aber im Vorfeld für Halb- oder Vollmarathon entscheiden. Und da bin ich mir noch nicht sicher, deshalb noch nicht angemeldet.


----------



## Erdi01 (27. Februar 2008)

Kedi schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Team-Startplatz für die Jeantex-TourTransalp 2008.
> 
> Ist jemand interessiert, da mitzufahren  ?
> 
> Salü, kedi


jetzt quatscht hier alles über Lauf-Maras. Dabei wird ein Teampartner/*in* für die kleene Eisbär*in* gesucht  

Ich habe mir gerade _erstmalig _die JJT Beilage aus der Tour-Zeitschrift angesehen und durchgelesen und muß gestehen, meine grundsätzliche Abneigung gegen die Veranstalltung bröckelt gerade ein wenig  Das einzige beunruhigende für mich bei der JJT ist das Wort "Rennen"  Bevor Du die Reißleine ziehst mangels Teampartner könnt man ja nochmal quatschen ob man nicht doch noch ein Eisbärenteam an den Start bekommt ...  

Jetzt gilt meine ganze Aufmerksamkeit aber erstmal MALLE  Teufel das ist ja wirklich bald. Wenn der Wetterbericht für's WE stimmt habe ich alle Zeit der Welt für die Vorbereitung


----------



## Marathon2004 (27. Februar 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> jetzt quatscht hier alles über Lauf-Maras. Dabei wird ein Teampartner/*in* für die kleene Eisbär*in* gesucht
> 
> Ich habe mir gerade _erstmalig _die JJT Beilage aus der Tour-Zeitschrift angesehen und durchgelesen und muß gestehen, meine grundsätzliche Abneigung gegen die Veranstalltung bröckelt gerade ein wenig  Das einzige beunruhigende für mich bei der JJT ist das Wort "Rennen"  Bevor Du die Reisleine ziehst mangels Teampartner könnt man ja nochmal quatschen ob man nicht doch noch ein Eisbärenteam an den Start bekommt ...
> 
> Jetzt gilt meine ganze Aufmerksamkeit aber erstmal MALLE  Teufel das ist ja wirklich bald. Wenn der Wetterbericht für's WE stimmt habe ich alle Zeit der Welt für die Vorbereitung



 Du hast natürlich recht. Und wie gesagt,.... wenn alle Stricke reißen,..... dann,..... ich hab an so etwas schon ein extremes Interesse.  
Aber ich will ja auch nicht zu sehr bremsen.


----------



## karsten13 (28. Februar 2008)

bikergott schrieb:


> hat am donnerstag den jemand wo sich hier auskennt, raum oberursel, lust und zeit biken zu gehn und mir bißchen die gegend zeigt wo man gut fahren kann uns sich auf marathons vorbereiten kann so a bissel berg und tal fahrt.



würd' ja gerne, mich hat's aber schon wieder voll erwischt  , Restwoche krank geschrieben.



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir gerade _erstmalig _die JJT Beilage aus der Tour-Zeitschrift angesehen und durchgelesen und muß gestehen, meine grundsätzliche Abneigung gegen die Veranstalltung bröckelt gerade ein wenig  Das einzige beunruhigende für mich bei der JJT ist das Wort "Rennen"  Bevor Du die Reißleine ziehst mangels Teampartner könnt man ja nochmal quatschen ob man nicht doch noch ein Eisbärenteam an den Start bekommt ...



ähm, wie?  Wegen der Tour-Beilage bröckelt Deine Abneigung?  Ausserdem ist *der* Teamname "Prinzenpaar" schon vergeben  ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Roberino (28. Februar 2008)

Servus miteinand,

bin nächste Woche in Dietzenbach und such Anschluss zu ner Bikergruppe. Würde gern am Spätnachmittag noch ne Runde drehen, aber als Ortsfremder kenne ich mich da nicht aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (28. Februar 2008)

Moin, moin allerseits

Ich muss mich ja auch mal wieder melden.

@[email protected] Die OrtsansÃ¤ssigen werden sich sicherlich noch melden  Ich komme aus Hanau. Ist sicher ein bisserl weit fÃ¼r Dich.

Diese Woche bin ich ja erstmalig regelmÃ¤Ãig mit dem Bike zur Arbeit unterwegs. Und ich muss sagen, dass mich das bisher mehr schlaucht als ich erwartet habe  Auch wenn es nur gut 20 Km einfach sind mit ner (Arbeits-) Pause bis es wieder zurÃ¼ck geht. Ich merke deutlich, dass ich jetzt jeden Tag auf dem Bike sitz. Schultern verspannt, die Beine merk ich. Ich denk der KÃ¶rper muss sich an die Zusatzbelastung erst einmal gewÃ¶hnenâ¦Na ja, heute absolviere ich den Arbeitsweg im Recomtempo um darauf anschlieÃend gleich mit Lanzelot die regulÃ¤re GelÃ¤ndetour zu fahren. Das gibt einige Kilometer, Fahrzeit und Punkte! Und dann bin ich wohl auch erst mal im Ar*** 

Aber dann mach ich erst mal 2 Tage Pause und hoffe am Sonntag eine RegenlÃ¼cke zu erhaschen. Sieht ja richtig beschissen fÃ¼rs Wochenende aus   

*Weil Jeantex gerade im GesprÃ¤ch ist: Ich suche fÃ¼r einen organisierten Alpencross auch noch einen Mitfahrer. Ich glaub es ist die letzte Augustwoche, Kosten 850 Euro. Die Strecke ist glaube ich Obersdorf â Riva Ã¼ber das Val Duina Tal oder so. Ãbernachtung in 3 Sterne Hotels/Pensionen mit FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck und Abendessen inbegriffen. Wenn Interesse besteht, kann ich ja demjenigen ne PN Ã¼ber weitere/genaue Informationen zukommen lassen.*

@[email protected] Schon wieder krank ?? Na dann erstmal gute Besserung. Ein Tipp noch: RegelmÃ¤Ãige, sportliche AktivitÃ¤ten stÃ¤rken das Immunsystem   

GrÃ¼Ãe

Google


----------



## Andreas (28. Februar 2008)

troll schrieb:


> klar für ne bestzeit ist die strecke nix...aber für ein nettes läufchen im september sehr kurzweilig...wenn du läufst sag bescheid ...u.u schließ ich mich an
> 
> salü
> t.



Ich will unbedingt beim ersten dabei sein. Bei mir wird es aber dieses Jahr nur ein HM werden.


@karsten13: Gute Besserung! War es zu kalt beim Ski fahren?


----------



## troll (28. Februar 2008)

Andreas schrieb:


> Ich will unbedingt beim ersten dabei sein. Bei mir wird es aber dieses Jahr nur ein HM werden.
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## loti (28. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
am Sonntag war eigentlich die Runde zum Nidder-Stausee geplant -gell erdi01. 
Aber bei diesem Wetter könnte unser Guide vielleicht nasse Füsse bekommen.
Ich werde auf jeden Fall fahren und da meine Frau auch Schönwetterfahrerin ist und mir für den Tag frei gegeben hat, bin ich für jeden Vorschlag offen oder könnte noch Vorschläge machen.
Aber vielleicht fahren wir doch mit unserem Eisbären-Cheffe die Nidder-Runde.
 loti


----------



## Erdi01 (28. Februar 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> ähm, wie?  Wegen der Tour-Beilage bröckelt Deine Abneigung?  Ausserdem ist *der* Teamname "Prinzenpaar" schon vergeben  ...


... auch wenn's hier langweilig geworden ist bleibt's dabei: *Märchenstunde "Es war einmal ...* und wenn sie nicht ..." sind sie nicht und haben sich auch wieder lieb 



Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Die Ortsansässigen werden sich sicherlich noch melden


Ich glaub der meint mich  Ja, *nächsten Donnertag 19:00* findet wieder ein *offizieller N8Ride ab Kreishaus Dietzenbach statt*. Bist gern willkommen, wo es hin geht wird dann hier bekannt gegeben. Einfach hier weiter mitlesen und wenn Du fragen hast ... frage 



loti schrieb:


> Hallo,
> am Sonntag war eigentlich die Runde zum Nidder-Stausee geplant -gell erdi01.


Hm, mein Wetterbericht den ich hier oben im Mozilla drin habe erzählt mir was von Wolkig am Sonntag. Das würd ja noch gehen, ich werd später nochmal die Wetterserver studieren. Dauerregen brauch ich nicht, Regenschauer halten mich nicht ab  

Jetzt bin ich erstmal gleich unterwegs = Donnertag Waschtag  

CU


----------



## Roberino (28. Februar 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ich glaub der meint mich  Ja, *nächsten Donnertag 19:00* findet wieder ein *offizieller N8Ride ab Kreishaus Dietzenbach statt*. Bist gern willkommen, wo es hin geht wird dann hier bekannt gegeben. Einfach hier weiter mitlesen und wenn Du fragen hast ... frage


Wird flach fallen. Hab null komma nix Licht am Bike, zapfenduster und dann ein N8Ride? 

Wetter soll nicht so dolle werden. Check den Wetterbericht am Sonntag nochmal.... Danke für die Einladung


----------



## Marathon2004 (28. Februar 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> würd' ja gerne, mich hat's aber schon wieder voll erwischt  , Restwoche krank geschrieben.




Bekommt Dir das Skifahren etwa nicht. 

Gute Besserung.


----------



## bikergott (28. Februar 2008)

hallo karsten13,

is ok, hab mich heut mittag allein auf die socken gemacht.viell klappts ja nächste wo mal für ne kurze runde hab mo- do zeit ab 15:00 uhr.
wünsch dir dann mal gute besserung
gruß


----------



## karsten13 (28. Februar 2008)

Marathon2004 schrieb:


> Bekommt Dir das Skifahren etwa nicht.





Google schrieb:


> @kars[email protected] Schon wieder krank ?? Na dann erstmal gute Besserung. Ein Tipp noch: Regelmäßige, sportliche Aktivitäten stärken das Immunsystem



ihr Säcke  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Dabei bin ich in diesem Jahr im Vergleich zum Vorjahr schon 21 h weniger gefahren - aber vielleicht liegt's ja genau daran  



bikergott schrieb:


> viell klappts ja nächste wo mal für ne kurze runde hab mo- do zeit ab 15:00 uhr.



ab 15:00 Uhr  hätt' ich auch gern Zeit. Gehöre zur arbeitenden Bevölkerung, so dass es unter der Woche selten was vor 18:00 ab Ffm gibt  .

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kedi (29. Februar 2008)

Marathon2004 schrieb:


> @Kedi: Die Jeantex-TourTransalp  Viel Erfolg.   Irgendwann möchte ich auch mal soetwas unter die Räder nehmen. Oder auch _nur _den Ötzi. Aber da ist wohl schon eine intensive Vorbereitung erforderlich.





Andreas schrieb:


> @kedi: Viel Erfolgt bei der JTT. Das wäre für mich auch mal ein Traum



Danke!
Trotzdem mache ich mir in die Hosen.

Salü, kedi


----------



## Erdi01 (29. Februar 2008)

Kedi schrieb:


> Trotzdem mache ich mir in die Hosen.


Du wirst da schon ordentlich zuschlagen  ... heute abend schlägt aber erstmal wieder ne andere "Killer Queen" zu ... AUA AUA


----------



## Deleted 37613 (29. Februar 2008)

@ kedi: Finde ich super dass du dort mitmachst. Wird schon klappen! 


Warum regnet es eigentlich wenn ich morgen zum Fahren Zeit hätte??


----------



## Marathon2004 (29. Februar 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> *Gehöre zur arbeitenden Bevölkerung*, so dass es unter der Woche selten was vor 18:00 ab Ffm gibt  .



Aber nur bedingt.  



karsten13 schrieb:


> würd' ja gerne, mich hat's aber schon wieder voll erwischt  , Restwoche krank geschrieben.







Kedi schrieb:


> Danke!
> Trotzdem mache ich mir in die Hosen.
> 
> Salü, kedi



Das ist auch gut so, das motiviert nur zusätzlich.  Und dann klappt das bestimmt prima.  

Fährst Du da eigentlich mit dem Ziel mit, anzukommen oder wirklich ein Rennen zu fahren?


----------



## Erdi01 (1. März 2008)

loti schrieb:


> am Sonntag war eigentlich die Runde zum Nidder-Stausee geplant -gell erdi01.
> ...
> bin ich für jeden Vorschlag offen oder könnte noch Vorschläge machen. loti


Tja, was machen  

Das Wetter lässt wieder ne Menge Fragen offen. Nach dem Sturm der Nacht (umgefallene Bäume) ist schon fraglich ob man dort überhaupt ankommen würde  

Die Tour selber hatt Start/Ziel in Hanau/Shooters. Ab dort 140 KM ca. 800 HM und führt auf Ashalt und Waldwegen, ein Stück Vulki bis Hirzenhain, um den Niddastausee und die komplette Nidda zurück.

Würde überhaupt Jemand mitkommen, hatt überhaupt jemand Lust bei dem Wetter   
Oder wer schlägt ne Alternative vor  
Vllt die ausgefallen Loti-Taunustour vom 31.12. 

Fragen über Fragen


----------



## Google (1. März 2008)

@[email protected] Interesse für die Niddastauseetour schon. Aber nicht bei den Aussichten  Ich werde den morgigen Sonntag abwarten und fahren sobald es längere Zeit trocken bleibt.

Vielleicht können wir uns kurzfristig treffen (Telefon)? Treffpunkt wäre dann Mainflinger Brücke, einmal den Hahnenkamm hoch und über die Barbarossaquelle zurück nach Steinheim/Möbelerbe. Alles über recht passable Wege...auch bei schlammigen Verhältinissen  

Ansonsten fahre ich meine kleine Wintertrainingsrunde rund um die B-Quelle.

Edit: Im Laufe des Tages werde ich noch ein Bild über eine neue Errungenschaft posten 

Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HelixBonus (1. März 2008)

Hallo ihr Beiden!

für eine "spontane" Runde bin ich auch zu haben. Würde zwar auch lieber lange fahren aber das Wetter....

Sagt einfach Bescheid!

Gruß


----------



## Google (1. März 2008)

@Ghost, [email protected] Wollen wir es so machen? Gucken was morgen geht?


So, hier die angekündigte Errungenschaft. "Scott" hat noch im Hause _Google _gefehlt


----------



## BBLu (1. März 2008)

@ghost / google / erdi01:
irgendwie sonntägliches BeineBewegen wäre schon gut! Regen soll ja weniger werden, aber der Wind nicht. Windschatten habe ich gestern in den Flieger nach Malle verfrachtet, also müssten wir uns nun gegenseitig Windschatten spenden  Wenn Ihr startet, wann? Wollen wir morgen gegen 10.00 entscheiden? Muss ja noch die Anfahrt einplanen...


----------



## HelixBonus (1. März 2008)

Dann mach ich morgen um 10 h mal den Rechner an...


----------



## Lupo (1. März 2008)

Google schrieb:


> ...So, hier die angekündigte Errungenschaft. "Scott" hat noch im Hause _Google _gefehlt  ...



der extrem runtergestellte sattel bedeutet aber net dass du damit die DDD - scene bereichern willst 

aber ich kann mir schon denken wasses damit auf sich hat


----------



## loti (1. März 2008)

Hallo, 
bin gerade von einer Tour mit meiner Frau durch das Ried nach Griesheim zurück gekommen.
Das Wetter war deutlich besser, als vorausgesagt:
kein Regen, oft Sonne!
Aber auf 2/3 der Strecke heftiger Gegen- und Seitenwind!
Resultat: ein Schnitt von14 km/h für 79 km.
Im Wald war es schon  etwas problematisch durch die umgefallenen Bäume und herumliegenden Äste.
Für morgen bin ich für jeden Vorschlag offen. Vielleicht nicht zu viel Gelände - es ist doch ganz schön matschig.
Also weiter gepostet, wer kann  in welchem Zeitfenster fahren kann.
Wir werden doch noch eine gemeinsame Tour hinbekommen.
loti


----------



## Andreas (1. März 2008)

Lupo schrieb:


> der extrem runtergestellte sattel bedeutet aber net dass du damit die DDD - scene bereichern willst
> 
> aber ich kann mir schon denken wasses damit auf sich hat



Ich kann's mir auch denken


----------



## Erdi01 (1. März 2008)

ich war heute morgen spontan in Mannheim beim Stadler, die Straßen waren freigeräumt. Ich habe sogar einen sensationellen WIPOKA eingefahren. Bin dort drinnen eine viertel Stunde Sram Force probegefahren - die gefällt mir schon, damit steht endgültig fest das es die Red wird. Die kann im schlimmsten Fall nur noch besser sein  

Am Nachmittag war ich dann auch nochmal draußen, viermal in den Wald gefahren, viermal wieder rausgefahren, da scheint nicht viel zu gehen im Moment  

_Wenn schlammfrei und überhaupt fahrbar, denk ich momentan an eine Renner-Runde mit dem Mounty. Z.B. Spessart Hohl, Dax- Johannesberg oder über Mömbris geteert auf den Hahnekamm ... die Straßen sollten frei sein.

Wer will könnte ja seinen Renner bewegen, ich werde so oder so aber mit dem Mounty fahren, da der Renner schon halb verpackt ist  _

*Aber gut, erstmal treffen wir uns morgen früh um 10:00 hier im Fred, dann ist wohl absehbar was das Wetter machen wird ...*

*@Google*, wenn der Kurze dann mal länger geworden ist, hatt Daddy ein Hüpfbike


----------



## Google (1. März 2008)

......Schade  Keiner ist drauf reingefallen. War aber net gleich so ersichtlich, dass es sich um ein Kindermounty handelt?...auch wenn _*24 *_drauf steht GELLE?  Für meinen Kleinen mußte jetzt mal was Ordentliches her! Ich will ihn mal so gaaanz laaangsaaam ins Gelände einführen. Bissi hochradeln, bissi runterbolzen. Mit Pausen wenn er will zum Kennenlernen der Flora und Fauna im Spessart  

Morgige Tour: Echt So schlimm siehts derzeit im Wald aus? Ok, ich guck auch um 10:00 Uhr rein, ich hoff wir kriegen was Gemeinsames zusammen  

Wir können ja die Treffpunkte Dietzenbach und Mainflinger Brücke machen und dann tatsächlich da hinten was im Spessart fahren. Und obs tatsächlich Asphalt sein muß, können wir ja nochmal bereden. Ich garantiere gut fahrbare, zumindest schlammfreie Wege und wenns nur ein, zwei Bäumchen übern Weg sind, kann man die auch mal per Pedes umgehen  

Hauptsache Bewegung  

Also bis morsche um 10:00 Uhr Online 

Grüße

Google


----------



## Marathon2004 (1. März 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ich war heute morgen spontan in Mannheim beim Stadler, die Straßen waren freigeräumt. Ich habe sogar einen sensationellen WIPOKA eingefahren. Bin dort drinnen eine viertel Stunde Sram Force probegefahren - die gefällt mir schon, damit steht endgültig fest das es die Red wird. Die kann im schlimmsten Fall nur noch besser sein



Wenn man der Tour glauben schenken darf, muss die Red um längen besser sein.  

Wie schaltet es sich denn mit der Force?

Zum Radeln konnte ich mich heute defenitiv nicht aufraffen. Der Wind war mir zu heftig. Naja, wenigstens war ich laufen. Den Weg habe ich mir über einen älteren Rhein-Main-Atlas gesucht (sollte wegen EMMA möglichst ohne Wald sein). Leider war der Weg dann nicht mehr da.  Somit musste ich einen extrem matschigen, nassen, von entwurzelten Bäumen versperrten Waldweg laufen (ca. 1000 Meter). Und das bei dem Wind.  

Wobei durch Ortschaften ist auch nicht ohne. Da lagen schon einige Dachpfannen auf dem Gehsteig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (1. März 2008)

Google schrieb:


> ......Schade  Keiner ist drauf reingefallen.



Du hast zu früh aufgelöst, wollte grade fragen, ob man in Deinem Alter schon so schrumpft  .



Google schrieb:


> Und obs tatsächlich Asphalt sein muß, können wir ja nochmal bereden. Ich garantiere gut fahrbare, zumindest schlammfreie Wege und wenns nur ein, zwei Bäumchen übern Weg sind, kann man die auch mal per Pedes umgehen
> 
> Hauptsache Bewegung



 , werde um 10 auch mal hier reinschauen ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Google (1. März 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> , werde um 10 auch mal hier reinschauen ...


 Joh, schon ewig nicht mehr zusammen gefahren  

Ich würd mich totlachen wenn alle für morgen Interessierten tatsächlich zusammen ne Tour hinbekommen. 6 Leute, ausgerechnet bei dem Scheißwetter  

Von KillerN hört man ja schon seit ner Weile gar nix mehr . Geht der derzeit anderen alternativen Sportarten nach, die leider im Winterpokal nicht mitberücksichtigt werden??  

......und BlackTrek hat sich heute  lautlos vom Deutschlandwetter verabschiedet   

Guuds nächtle


----------



## karsten13 (1. März 2008)

Google schrieb:


> ausgerechnet bei dem Scheißwetter



heut war's übrigens am Flughafen interessant - ich hätte da heut net landen wollen. Die Maschinen sind eher aufgeschlagen und es hat total nach verbranntem Gummi gerochen (womit ich auch bei der Killer-Frage wäre  ) ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Erdi01 (1. März 2008)

Marathon2004 schrieb:


> Wie schaltet es sich denn mit der Force?


dazu habe ich was in meinen *"six13 Aufbau Blog"* geschrieben 


Google schrieb:


> ......und BlackTrek hat sich heute  lautlos vom Deutschlandwetter verabschiedet


WIE, ohne Abmeldung  Na warte bald kriege ich sie in die Finger ... 

Mein Radl darf jetzt auch mit


----------



## BBLu (2. März 2008)

Wetter in Niederrad um 9.40: heftige Windböen und Niesel, 10 Grad. Nicht gerade sehr einladend. So schöne Sonne wie gestern ist noch nicht zu sehen;-(
Wie sieht es bei Euch aus?


----------



## HelixBonus (2. März 2008)

Fechenheim-Nord: Blick Richtung Taunus lässt hoffen. Windig. Ich fahre


----------



## Erdi01 (2. März 2008)

10 Uhr in Deutschland ... und ich kabe KEIN Knobbers inder Hand  

Wettercam Dietzenbach

sieht doch gut aus ...


----------



## Google (2. März 2008)

10:10 Uhr in Hanau.....Die Frisur hält


----------



## BBLu (2. März 2008)

wenn Ihr zum Fahren tendiert, wo Start und welchen Untergrund? Muss ja noch das Rad auswählen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Claudy (2. März 2008)

Moin,

.....ja; mich gibt es auch noch  . Habe von meinen "Männern" eine Genehmigung bis 17.00 Uhr. Nachdem es gestern nix war, würde ich heute gerne in den Taunus fahren. Hier in Frankfurt-Nord ist es von oben trocken und der Himmel gen Taunus ist nicht grau  . Für RR ist es mir von unten zu nass (frisch geputztes Rad - Service am Dienstag). Wer würde mich begleiten!? Geplante Strecke; Oberursel, HG, Saalburg, Winterstein.......

Viele Grüße Anke


----------



## loti (2. März 2008)

Hallo,
ich wäre für Asphalt und  würde mit dem Hardtail kommen. Vorschlag für den Start: 11 Uhr Dietzenbach, Kreishaus - erdi01 O.K.?
loti


----------



## Google (2. März 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Wir können ja die Treffpunkte Dietzenbach und Mainflinger Brücke machen und dann tatsächlich da hinten was im Spessart fahren.


 Wollen wir es so machen? Generell Mounty...ob Forstautobahn oder Asphalt klären wir vor Ort. Uhrzeit so früh wie möglich. Es soll gegen (nach-)mittag regnen. Uhrzeit macht Ihr aus.

Auff Claudy! Im Spessart ist`s auch schee


----------



## HelixBonus (2. März 2008)

@ Google
Fahre dann Richtung Steinheim. Treffpunkt wann und wo?


----------



## Erdi01 (2. März 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Wir können ja die *Treffpunkte Dietzenbach und Mainflinger Brücke* machen und dann tatsächlich da hinten was im Spessart fahren. Und obs tatsächlich Asphalt sein muß, können wir ja nochmal bereden. Ich garantiere gut fahrbare, zumindest schlammfreie Wege und wenns nur ein, zwei Bäumchen übern Weg sind, kann man die auch mal per Pedes umgehen


ich finde den Vorschlag ganz gut. Ich komme mit dem Rush.

Treffpunkte wie oben angegeben mit noch ein wenig mehr Zeitfenster:

*Kreishaus Dietzenbach 11:30
Fähre Seligenstadt 12:15
Dettinger Brücke 12:30*

Wer ist dabei


----------



## Google (2. März 2008)

Volki, sach mal was zum loti, dann kann ich was dem ghost sagen 

*Edit:* Der Erdi01 hat ja schon was gesagt  

@[email protected] 11:30 Uhr auffem Mainradweg, unterhalb vom Druckhaus in Steinheim. Sozusagen auch unterhalb von der Villa Stokkum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (2. März 2008)

Ja, ich habe schon was gesagt - ich sach halt immer was  

Ich habe noch ein wenig mehr Zeitpuffer rein für Anreisende, falls SIE das wünschen  

*Edith:* Hier scheint gerade die Sonne; ich habe immer noch kein Knobbers; ich Frühstücke jetzt ... bis später ...


----------



## BBLu (2. März 2008)

mit Rad ins Auto wird etwas umständlich, werde mit Claudy von der Haustür aus fahren, Taunus wirds dann wohl.
Euch viel Spaß!!! und bis heute abend beim PunkteEintragen ;-)


----------



## Claudy (2. März 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Auff Claudy! Im Spessart ist`s auch schee



Ja; das glaub ich dir  - ein andermal gerne. Darf heute nicht zu spät kommen  und grundsätzlich; meine Rädchen fahren nicht gerne Auto (die müssen dann immer :kotz:  )

Kerstin und ich treffen uns gleich an der Nidda und fahren dann in den Taunus. Euch viel Spaß.


----------



## Google (2. März 2008)

Dann kommt jetzt wohl ghost mit mir und Erdi und loti fahren zusammen. Treffpunkt an der Fähre?

Bblu, Claudy (und karsten, der alte Schwerenöter   ) sind dann wohl im Taunus.

Na dann Kette rechts


----------



## Erdi01 (2. März 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Dann kommt jetzt wohl ghost mit mir und Erdi und loti fahren zusammen. Treffpunkt an der Fähre?


Sehe ich jetzt auch so, also bis später an der Fähre ...


----------



## SteelManni (2. März 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ich finde den Vorschlag ganz gut. Ich komme mit dem Rush.
> 
> Treffpunkte wie oben angegeben mit noch ein wenig mehr Zeitfenster:
> 
> ...



Hallo Erdi, hallo Google, 

ich wäre dabei und bin um 12:30 mit meinem Strada an der Dettinger Brücke!
Vorausgesetzt es regnet bis dahin keine jungen Hunde! 

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## Erdi01 (2. März 2008)

SteelManni schrieb:


> ich wäre dabei und bin um 12:30 mit meinem Strada an der Dettinger Brücke!
> Vorausgesetzt es regnet bis dahin keine jungen Hunde!


Ja Prima, schon Ewigkeiten nicht mehr gesehen  Ich hoffe auch das das Wetter hält.

Ich mach mich dann mal langsam ausgehfertig ...


----------



## Google (2. März 2008)

SteelManni schrieb:


> Hallo Erdi, hallo Google,
> 
> ich wäre dabei und bin um 12:30 mit meinem Strada an der Dettinger Brücke!
> Vorausgesetzt es regnet bis dahin keine jungen Hunde!
> ...


----------



## Erdi01 (2. März 2008)

Schön war's wie immer  Diese spontan Touren sind irgendwie die geilsten. Mit @Steelmanni ein besonders seltener Gast, dafür hatt er uns dann durch sein Revier geguidet  Die Aussicht heute war einzigartig. Auf dem Hahnenkamm sind wir extra noch auf den Ludwigsturm hoch. Hatt ordentlich geblasen dort. Zum Schluß hatt es uns noch zum Kaffe und Kuchen ins Naturfreundehaus Rodenbach getrieben.

Cam hatte ich heute keine dabei. Für den Bilderservice sind heute andere zuständig  

Ach und die meisten Bäume lagen tatsächlich um Dietzenbach im Wald 

*Edith:* Und nicht einen Tropfen von oben abbekommen !


----------



## loti (2. März 2008)

Hallo,
war eine sehr schöne Tour heute. Trocken, viel Wind, wunderbare Spessartsteigungen und auch für den Crosser geeignet, wie  Tourenleiter steelmanni demonstriert
Der Fernblick war genial, was man bei den Fotos nur erahnen kann. Auf dem Rückweg waren die Spuren von Sturm "Emma" immer mal wieder im Wege.
loti
Weitere Fotos in meinem Fotoalbum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BBLu (2. März 2008)

Auch wir hatten eine wunderschöne Tour erwischt, auch wenn Emma anfangs im Gegenwind an Main und Nidda die Oberschenkel fast zerbersten ließ. Aber im Taunus ging es dann, und nur ein paar Bäume mussten wir übersteigen. Haben mehrmals an Euch gedacht, vor allem als wir auf dem Fuchstanz lecker Streuselkuchen und Kaffee genießen konnten. 
@Erdi01, Google und Ghost: Windschatten lässt von Malle grüßen, 22 Grad, kurz/kurz Wade verbrannt, heute 180km gefahren. Neid! Aber Ihr startet ja auch in ein paar Tagen. 
Bis nach Ostern dann, denn vorher werden wir sicher nicht mehr gemeinsam zum Biken kommen.
Schönen Abend!
BBLu


----------



## HelixBonus (2. März 2008)

@Erdi
So isses, die letzten Kilometer Richtung Frankfurt haben aber richtig weh getan. Hätte mir den Gegenwind lieber am Anfang der Tour gewünscht.:kotz: 
@Google
Weg nach OF ist frei!
@BBLu
Mir bleibt das Glück, nach Malle zu fahren, verwährt. Solltet ihr die nächste Zeit also nochmal Richtung Taunus fahren - bin dabei!

Schönen Abend euch allen!


----------



## Google (2. März 2008)

Ja es war wie immer *scheeee* und ich hab mich gefreut, auch mal wieder die eher seltenen Gäste loti und Steelmanni zu sehen  

@[email protected] Danke für die Info

@[email protected] Malle  Ach, schon wieder *scheeeee* 

@[email protected] Das Wetter am Dienstag wird wohl ganz gut. 17:30 Uhr an der Schleuse??


----------



## SteelManni (2. März 2008)

_*Hat mich gefreut, mit Euch heute durch den Spessart zu crossen*_ 

Wer konnte ahnen das es heute, so eine _*geniale Fernsicht*_ gab! 
Hab extra ein paar "_*Panoramastrecken*_" rausgesucht!

Einige Wege waren allerdings schon grenzwertig mit meiner Bereifung! 

Bis demnächst mal wieder 

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## karsten13 (2. März 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Bblu, Claudy (und karsten, der alte Schwerenöter   ) sind dann wohl im Taunus.



schön wär's gewesen, mir ging's heute irgendwie bescheiden, morgens platt, mittags :kotz: übel, naja zumindest hat's dann später noch für ne Kurzrunde im Stadtwald gereicht. Schade ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Erdi01 (2. März 2008)

BBLu schrieb:


> @Erdi01, Google und Ghost: Windschatten lässt von Malle grüßen, 22 Grad, kurz/kurz Wade verbrannt, heute 180km gefahren. Neid! Aber Ihr startet ja auch in ein paar Tagen.


Danke! Naja ein paar Tage ... sind noch sieben bis es bei uns los geht. Er soll bis dahin wieder den Himmel freiräumen, da kommen Wolken  

Und bei uns hier reden sie von Frost und Schnee, endlich macht der *WIPOKA* wieder Sinn


----------



## Kedi (3. März 2008)

troll schrieb:


> vereinfacht:
> 
> wiederholungsmethode  =hohe belastung // lange pause  // mögl. "vollständige erholung"
> 
> intervall = extensiv oder intensiv belastung // kurze pause // lohnende pause //



Hohe Belastung ... Pause/Erholung ... Superkompensation ...  : Teil des "echten Trainings"?

Salü, kedi


----------



## troll (3. März 2008)

Kedi schrieb:


> Hohe Belastung ... Pause/Erholung ... Superkompensation ...  : Teil des "echten Trainings"?
> 
> Salü, kedi



ich super kompensiere gerade ein extrem grosses stück kuchen ....!

salü
t.


----------



## Kedi (4. März 2008)

troll schrieb:


> ich super kompensiere gerade ein extrem grosses stück kuchen ....!
> 
> salü
> t.



Ist auch ein Teil "echten Trainings"  .

Ist es schon versuperkompensiert  ? 

Salü, kedi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (4. März 2008)

... so ruhig hier  



... Kurze Zeit für ein Theaterrückblick ... "Prinz und Prinzesschen in  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"  

... Hey, wer jetzt behauptet *ICH* hätte wieder ein an der Rassel ...  

... der kennt DAS THEATER noch nicht  

... OK ich geb's ja zu, nach dem Filmchen bin ich kurz davor  



Ich setzt mich jetzt gaaaanz ruhig in die Ecke und beeeaaammm mich erstmal runter ... Andere nennen das Superkompensation


----------



## Kedi (4. März 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ich setzt mich jetzt gaaaanz ruhig in die Ecke und beeeaaammm mich erstmal runter ... Andere nennen das Superkompensation



Bei so vielen Böcken und Hirschen ist an Superkompensation nicht zu denken ... da fällt mir nur Treibjagd ein  .

Salü und gutes Nächtle, kedi


----------



## Erdi01 (5. März 2008)

Kedi schrieb:


> Bei so vielen Böcken und Hirschen ist an Superkompensation nicht zu denken ... da fällt mir nur Treibjagd ein


 hätte ich mir ja denken können ... erst treibt sie's  ...  anschließend jagt und schießt sie's    ... das arme Getier. Aber hey, ich lege mich nicht wieder freiwillig vor Dich, da mußt Du schon versuchen mir in die Seite zu knallen 

Habe das Filmchen jetzt se_x_mal gesehen, bin immer noch ganz _k_irre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Ich kann mir schon vorstellen wie die Cannondale-Kleidung zu Rize und Moto aussehen wird ... so ne Maske haben will  



> gutes Nächtle, kedi


... Guten Morgen, wünsche eine ruhiges entspanntes Nächtle gehabt zu haben. Wenn Du das liest habe ich mich auch wieder beruhigt und lieg noch in tiefster Kompensation  

*Wünsch Dir und Allen, die den Mist hier (mit)lesen, einen fröhlichen, locker, flockigen Tag *


----------



## Kedi (5. März 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> hätte ich mir ja denken können ... erst treibt sie's  ...  anschließend jagt und schießt sie's    ... das arme Getier.



Bei solch armen Getier gibt es keine Gnade  . 




Erdi01 schrieb:


> ...Ich kann mir schon vorstellen wie die Cannondale-Kleidung zu Rize und Moto aussehen wird ... so ne Maske haben will



Hast du nicht schon so eine Maske  ?



Erdi01 schrieb:


> ... Guten Morgen, wünsche eine ruhiges entspanntes Nächtle gehabt zu haben. Wenn Du das liest habe ich mich auch wieder beruhigt und lieg noch in tiefster Kompensation



Danke, wünsche ich ebenfalls! Nach der Superkompensation beginnt ab heute der nächste Block. 

Wann genau fliegt ihr eigentlich nach Mallorca?

Salü, kedi


----------



## BlackTrek (5. März 2008)

Ja, Wetter ist super hier unten. Nur heute ein bsisschen windig. Soll aber wieder besser werden.

Ich warte auf Euch!


----------



## Erdi01 (5. März 2008)

Kedi schrieb:


> Hast du nicht schon so eine Maske  ?


so so, Du hälst mich also schon für ein Hornochs ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...  


> Wann genau fliegt ihr eigentlich nach Mallorca?Salü, kedi


Wie Du gelesen hast ist Blacky   schon unten und wartet auf uns  
Am kommenden Dienstag beginnt dann mein Malle-Blo*g*  

Zuvor ist aber noch Donnerstag und der vorletzte offizelle ...

*N8Ride*
(Rodgau Rundweg)​
... also wenn's in Deinen Blo*ck* passt ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... gilt natürlich für Jeden der will


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (5. März 2008)

Gibs auf   

Und Tschüssssssssss


----------



## karsten13 (5. März 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Gibs auf



das ist aber jetzt gemein  , woraus leitest Du denn ab, dass er chancenlos ist? 

Andere Frage: Wann sind die Trikots da?

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Kedi (6. März 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> so so, Du hälst mich also schon für ein Hornochs ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Von Ochsen war hier nicht die Rede  .



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Zuvor ist aber noch Donnerstag und der vorletzte offizelle ...
> 
> *N8Ride*
> (Rodgau Rundweg)​
> ...



Hatte doch von dem Kurs erzählt ... Donnerstags (und Dienstags) bin ich erst um 19:30 h zu Hause ...  .



karsten13 schrieb:


> das ist aber jetzt gemein  , woraus leitest Du denn ab, dass er chancenlos ist?
> 
> Gruss, Karsten.



... weil es schon ein Prinzenpaar gibt ...  .

Salü, kedi


----------



## Erdi01 (6. März 2008)

TzzTzz ... worüber zerbrecht Ihr Euch den schon wieder den Kopf ...


----------



## Marathon2004 (6. März 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> TzzTzz ... worüber zerbrecht Ihr Euch den schon wieder den Kopf ...



Über Prinzenpaar und solche die es werden wollen. 

(musste jetzt auch mal wieder meinen Senf dazu betragen)


----------



## Google (6. März 2008)

Fasching ist vorbei, Ostern steht sozusagen vor der Tür...

Wir sollten so langsam über die Eier reden.


----------



## fohns (6. März 2008)

Erdi
Eigentlich hatte ich ja schon fast zugesagt, heute abend mitzufahren.
Klappt leider schon wieder nicht...

Ich bemühe mich weiterhin nach allen Kräften.
Wir sollten mal Deine Idee für eine gemeinsame WolBärdingerTour fürs (kommende?) Wochenende planen.

Viele Grüße vom 
fohns.


----------



## Deleted 37613 (6. März 2008)

Heute ist es mir auch nicht möglich mitzufahren, muss noch einiges erledigen.  


Ride on 
Thomas


----------



## Erdi01 (7. März 2008)

Kedi schrieb:


> ... weil es schon ein Prinzenpaar gibt ...  .





Marathon2004 schrieb:


> Über Prinzenpaar und solche die es werden wollen.





Google schrieb:


> Fasching ist vorbei, Ostern steht sozusagen vor der Tür...


  ich finde die Zeit für aktuelle Prinzenpaare ist langsam abgelaufen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, die Kampagne sowieso. Gilt vorallen für Prinzenpaare die sich noch bis in den Juli retten wollen   

Ich will ein wassertragendes Eisbär*innen*paar am Start sehen  



*[Märchenstunde an]*
_und so kam, was komen mußte und schlug das dunkelste Kapitel aller Prinzesschen auf ... *Der Zauberer Oz* ...

"hihihi ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Die Prinzesschen schick ich jetzt in den hundertjährigen Dornröschenschlaf. Schlaft schön Prinzesschen  ... hihihi"

... er spach's
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... und so wart es geschehen   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tja, und wer sollte nun schon wissen welcher Prinz welches Prinzesschen in Zukunft mal wachküssen wird _
*[Märchenstunde für immer aus]*



Und nun darf *Google* die Rammler aus'em Stall lassen ...


----------



## Erdi01 (7. März 2008)

fohns schrieb:


> Erdi
> Wir sollten mal Deine Idee für eine gemeinsame WolBärdingerTour fürs (kommende?) Wochenende planen.
> 
> Viele Grüße vom
> fohns.


am Samtag hätt ich Zeit ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fohns (7. März 2008)

Nee, hat meine Frau schon verplant.
Wie siehts denn am Sonntag aus?


----------



## loti (7. März 2008)

Hallo,
ich verabschiede mich bis nach Ostern zu einer Radtour auf Zypern.
Bei momentan 22 Grad werde ich den Frühling geniessen. 
Grüße
loti


----------



## Google (7. März 2008)

Grüzi miteinand

bei mir läuft vor Malle nix mehr  Kein Bock  

Außerdem habe ich leichten Schnupfen, Husten, die Bronchien melden sich. Auf der Arbeit und Zuhause ist die Pest ausgebrochen, ich nehme Höchstdosis  an Vita C.

Ich gebe alles  

@[email protected] Lass Dir es gut gehen!

Grüße

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (7. März 2008)

fohns schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn am Sonntag aus?


Ne Du, da will ich nix fest machen. Werd da eher am packen sein, vllt noch was Spontanes. Werd beobachten was Du/Ihr Sonntag macht ... ansonsten nach Malle. Vllt dann auch mit Mehreren  

Also bleibt's bei mir bei Samstag. Da starte ich überlicherweise um die Mittagszeit. Wohl nochmal Spessart (Rückersbach, Steinbachtal oder so Ähnlich)

Vllt möchte mich sonst noch Jemand gegleiten, ansonsten lass ich mich halt wieder überraschen ob man(n) wieder Jemanden trifft  

*@Loti*, viel Spaß. Auf Malle soll's auch nicht soooo schlecht sein 

*@Google*, mach kein Scheizz


----------



## _jazzman_ (7. März 2008)

Happy Birthday
und alles Liebe zum Geburtstag 

*Holly-Jane  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


wünscht Dir Spessartwolf _jazzman_







     Häppi Börsdäi tuu juuu.....


----------



## _jazzman_ (7. März 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Also bleibt's bei mir bei Samstag. Da starte ich überlicherweise um die Mittagszeit. Wohl nochmal Spessart (Rückersbach, Steinbachtal oder so Ähnlich)
> 
> Vllt möchte mich sonst noch Jemand gegleiten, ansonsten lass ich mich halt wieder überraschen ob man(n) wieder Jemanden trifft



Wenn nix dazwischen kommt, wollte ich morgen Nachmittag auch noch mal Richtung Hahnenkamm aufbrechen. Vielleicht trifft man sich ja....

Falls nicht wünsch ich Dir und allen anderen Mallorca-Radlern viel Spaß und schöne Touren!

Gruß
Niko


----------



## Erdi01 (8. März 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Happy Birthday
> und alles Liebe zum Geburtstag
> 
> *Holly-Jane
> ...



Nun, dem Geburtstagsständchen schließ ich mich natürlich noch an ... Alles Gute  

Ansonsten mal sehen, wenn man sieht ...


----------



## fohns (8. März 2008)

Erdi

 
Malle. Das hab ich verdrängt.

Also wenn wir uns nicht mehr sehen, dann vieeeeeeeeeeel Spaß auf Malle und grüßt mit SaCalobra.  

Natürlich allen anderen auch viel Spaß und vor allem Google: gute Besserung. Hau rein, das wird schon.


Viele Grüße vom 
fohns.


----------



## fohns (8. März 2008)

Oh, natürlich:

Holly-Jane alles gute nachträglich zum Geburtstag!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (9. März 2008)

fohns schrieb:


> Holly-Jane alles gute nachträglich zum Geburtstag!!!



... von mir auch noch  



loti schrieb:


> ich verabschiede mich bis nach Ostern zu einer Radtour auf Zypern.
> Bei momentan 22 Grad werde ich den Frühling geniessen.



ach Zypern  , da wär ich auch gerne ...
Aber Sizilien ist auch schön und somit schliesse ich mich loti an  .

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Erdi01 (9. März 2008)

und ab Dienstag Morgen ist der Fred dann endgültig ausgestorben   ... 

*Edith meint:* Wir sind wohl nicht die Einzigen auf Malle, die sind sogar vor unserem Hotel ...


----------



## Andreas (9. März 2008)

@Holly_Jane: Alles gute zum Geburtstag nachträglich 

@Malleristies: Viel Spaß und das ihr mir auch schön die Sa Calobra grüßt und Euch den Küstenklassiker vornehmt. 

@loti: Viel Spaß auf Zypern!


----------



## Kedi (9. März 2008)

Ich wünsche allen Trainingslagerern viel Spaß bei der Beinarbeit und besonders sturzfreie, lustige Ausfahrten  . 



Erdi01 schrieb:


> und ab Dienstag Morgen ist der Fred dann endgültig ausgestorben   ... ...



Hoffentlich nicht  ; ihr habt doch bestimmt die Möglichkeit, euch irgendwo einzuloggen  ... und ein wenig zu berichten ...

Zunächst habe ich auch noch einen Bericht:

Am Freitag bin ich zufällig auf einen Teamfahrer von ROTWILD gestoßen. [Genau Erdi01, da fällt mir das Firmenschild ein, vor dem du mal posiert hast  ]. Er wohnt erst seit kurzem im hessisch-toskanischen Ditzzebach und wird die JTT 2008 auch fahren  . Habe ihm von dieser website erzählt; vielleicht loggt er sich hier ein ... er kennt sich in dieser Gegend noch nicht so gut aus ...

Habe noch eine Sache: Kennt jemand einen Händler, der Pinarellos verkauft bzw. Teile von Pinarello ? Mein Steuersatz hakelt ... 

Salü, kedi


----------



## karsten13 (9. März 2008)

Kedi schrieb:


> Habe noch eine Sache: Kennt jemand einen Händler, der Pinarellos verkauft bzw. Teile von Pinarello ? Mein Steuersatz hakelt ...





			
				pinarello.com schrieb:
			
		

> The Bikers Cave
> Niddastraße 74,
> 60329 Frankfurt am Main
> Tel.  49 (0)69 233923
> ...



Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## troll (10. März 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> und ab Dienstag Morgen ist der Fred dann endgültig ausgestorben   ...
> 
> *...*


*

.... gelegentliche post über die diversen tagesaktivitäten wäre ja mal eine nette geste für uns daheimgebliebene und stille -mitleser....!


salü
t.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marathon2004 (10. März 2008)

@Holly-Jane: Herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich auch von mir.

@all: Hoffe, ihr hatte ein schönes WE. 

Meins war durchwachsen. Am Donnerstag war mein kleiner Eisbär verschwunden.  Ist aber Gotseidank in unserer Tierherberge abgegeben worden, so das er am Freitag morgen wieder bei uns war.  Derzeit weicht er keine 3 Meter von unserer Seite.  

Samstag ging bei mir kaum was, da war ich ins Stadion eingeladen zir Eintracht.  Außer dem Ergebnis  ein sehr gelungener Nachmitag.


----------



## Erdi01 (10. März 2008)

troll schrieb:


> .... gelegentliche post über die diversen tagesaktivitäten wäre ja mal eine nette geste für uns daheimgebliebene und stille -mitleser....!





Kedi schrieb:


> Hoffentlich nicht  ; ihr habt doch bestimmt die Möglichkeit, euch irgendwo einzuloggen  ... und ein wenig zu berichten ...



also ich mach Urlaub ... Forumsurlaub ... und übergebe meiner *Kleenen* hier das königliche Zepter  , die sich anscheihnend bei mir eh besser auskennt als ich. Ich weis momentan gar nichts von einem Porteebild vor Rotwild  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ansonsten genießt einfach die Ruhe hier, mir wird schon noch genug Mist einfallen  

*@Kedi, wegen Pina und Stenger:* Nach Malle, also nächste Woche, will ich da hin und an meinem six13 das Si-Tretlager einpressen lassen. Damit ich mit meinem "neuen" Renner auch mal weiter komme. Wenn bis dahin noch nicht geschehen kann ...

a) ich für Dich nachfragen, wenn ich genau weis was Du brauchst
b) Du gleich selber mitkommen und mit durch den Laden stöbern
c) kommt man da auch prima durch den Spessart mit Radl hin und kann b+c prima kombinieren.

Und jetzt folgt eine meiner absoluten Lieblingsbeschäftigungen ... kofferpacken  :kotz:


----------



## BlackTrek (10. März 2008)

Also, dann auch mal wieder ein Lebenszeichen von mir:

Nehmt Euch bloss auch genug warme Sachen mit! Das Wetter hat leider etwas nachgelassen. Es ist zwar nicht wirklich schlecht, aber eben ein paar Grad kühler und manchmal auch etwas windig geworden. Die Vorhersage auf wetter.com ist ziemlich für die Tonne. Am Freitag hatten sie sonnig und 0% Regenwahscheinlichkeit gesagt und es hat den ganzen Tag über dann doch immer mal wieder geregnet. Im Moment ist es ganz ok, aber eben ein bisschen bewölkt.

Vor allem wenn Ihr in die Berge wollt, winddichte Sachen einpacken! Mich hat leider zwischenzeitlich eine Erkältung erwischt und ich hab heute den zweiten Tag schon den Renner im Keller stehenlassen müssen.  

Vllt kann ich morgen oder übermorgen mal vorsichtig etwas rumrollen, aber im Zweifel lass ich es lieber.

Ich kann Euch aber ein paar Tips für neue Wege geben. Bis Samstag bin ich ja noch einsatzfähig gewesen und hab ein paar nette Sachen entdeckt.

Mein Handy ist an, Nummer habt ihr ja,

bis morsche!

Sonja

PS: Mittlerweile geht hier ein ordentliches WLAN im Hotel (leider nur unten).


----------



## Erdi01 (10. März 2008)

*@Blacky*, was schreibst Du da alles, das will doch keiner hören  Weder schlechtes Wetter und erstrecht nix von Erkältung  Gute Besserung.

Also zumindest das Wetter, weis gar nicht was Du hast, wenn  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 reisen  
Selbst das schlechteste Wetter, was ich gefunden habe ist 100mal besser wie das was hier für die nächsten Tage gemeldet ist  

Winddichtes Zeugs habe ich sowieso dabei und gut ich werd noch die Regenhose einpacken, nur allein dafür, dass ich sie umsonst dabei habe  

Bis morsche ... ich schalt mich jetzt auf *OFF*


----------



## Google (10. März 2008)

Grüzi 

ich meld mich dann auch mal beim hierbleibenden Rest ab  Apotheke hab ich mitgenommen, mal schauen was die Bronchien bergauf erzählen. Noch bin ich optimistisch  

Warme Sachen hab ich auch, jetzt kanns losgehen.

Blacky, gute Besserung. Ich hoffe es klappt noch mit uns ne gemeinsame Tour  

Dem Rest wünsch ich viel Spass beim Biken in den heimischen Gefilden  

Und.....wir bringen dann den Frühling mit


----------



## bikergott (10. März 2008)

nabend:

morgen, dienstag, jemand im im laufe des tages im raum frankfurt lust und zeit biken zu gehn?immer alleine macht doch nicht soviel spaß...:-(

gruß


----------



## Kedi (11. März 2008)

Und falls ihr euch doch einloggt:



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ich weis momentan gar nichts von einem Porteebild vor Rotwild



Leider finde ich das Bild nicht mehr ... hatte es mal auf der EisbärenWebSite gesehen ... 




Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Kedi, wegen Pina und Stenger:* Nach Malle, also nächste Woche, will ich da hin ...
> 
> a) ich für Dich nachfragen, wenn ich genau weis was Du brauchst
> b) Du gleich selber mitkommen und mit durch den Laden stöbern
> c) kommt man da auch prima durch den Spessart mit Radl hin und kann b+c prima kombinieren.



Ich muss erst mal den Steuersatz ausbauen, um das genaue Modell zu bestimmen bzw. die Bauhöhe auszumessen. 
Vielleicht können wir dann b) + c) mit dem MTB kombinieren. Auf dem MTB habe ich schon das komplette Getriebe ausgewechselt  . 

Und an alle Kranken auf Malle: Gute Besserung!!! Und hoffentlich besseres Wetter!

Salü, kedi


----------



## Marathon2004 (11. März 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ....*@Kedi, wegen Pina und Stenger:* Nach Malle, also nächste Woche, will ich da hin und an *meinem six13 das Si-Tretlager einpressen lassen*. Damit ich mit meinem "neuen" Renner auch mal weiter komme. Wenn bis dahin noch nicht geschehen kann ...
> 
> a) ich für Dich nachfragen, wenn ich genau weis was Du brauchst
> b) Du gleich selber mitkommen und mit durch den Laden stöbern
> ...





Kedi schrieb:


> Ich muss erst mal den Steuersatz ausbauen, um das genaue Modell zu bestimmen bzw. die Bauhöhe auszumessen.
> Vielleicht können wir dann b) + c) mit dem MTB kombinieren. Auf dem MTB habe ich schon das komplette Getriebe ausgewechselt  .
> 
> Und an alle Kranken auf Malle: Gute Besserung!!! Und hoffentlich besseres Wetter!
> ...



Da würde ich gerne sehen, wie das Six13 transportiert wird.


----------



## Kedi (11. März 2008)

Marathon2004 schrieb:


> Da würde ich gerne sehen, wie das Six13 transportiert wird.



Oh ... ... aber das wird schon gehen. Lösung: Wir schleifen es hinter uns her  .

Salü, kedi


----------



## BlackTrek (11. März 2008)

Kedi schrieb:


> Und an alle Kranken auf Malle: Gute Besserung!!! Und hoffentlich besseres Wetter!


Vielen Dank! Vllt hab ich mich undeutlich ausgedrückt: Aber das Wetter ist nicht schlecht hier nur etwas kühler geworden. Man kann halt nicht mehr bedenkenlos kurz/kurz fahren...  

Obwohl, wenn ich jetzt so aus dem Fenster schaue, siehts echt schön aus. Aber bei mir ist momentan an Fahren nicht zu denken.

Dabei hatte ich mich schon so gefreut, mal über EINEN Winter ohne Erkältung zu kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marathon2004 (11. März 2008)

Kedi schrieb:


> Oh ... ... aber das wird schon gehen. Lösung: Wir schleifen es hinter uns her  .
> 
> Salü, kedi



Nun will ich es um so mehr sehen.  

Am besten bekommt Erdi die Augen verbunden und glaubhaft versichert, das die schleifenden Geräusch von den Dämpfern Deines Rads verursacht werden.


----------



## Kedi (12. März 2008)

Marathon2004 schrieb:


> Nun will ich es um so mehr sehen.
> 
> Am besten bekommt Erdi die Augen verbunden und glaubhaft versichert, das die schleifenden Geräusch von den Dämpfern Deines Rads verursacht werden.



... und dort angekommen nimmt er die Augenbinde ab ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





... holt tief Luft  ... überlegt ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... [ich glaube, ab dem Zeitpunkt sollte man sich über alle sieben Berge gemacht haben ...] 

Mal ne andere Sache: 
Wer kennt lange Anstiege im Spessart, durchschnittliche Steigung über 5 % ? 

Salü, kedi


----------



## BlackTrek (12. März 2008)

So, die Truppe ist nun komplett. Dr.Faust, Erdi01, Google und M.A.T. sind auch schon fleissig gefahren. Ermita Betlem und Orient sind schon besucht worden und morgen wird früh aufgestanden, um den Küstenklassiker zu absolvieren. 
Ich bin ja schon etwas neidisch... Aber fahren kann ich leider immer noch nicht wieder.
Dabei ist das Wetter mittlerweile wieder recht schön. Blauer Himmel, angenehme Temperatur...


----------



## Deleted 37613 (12. März 2008)

Hört sich gut an. Hoffentlich habt ihr weiterhin gutes Wetter und viel Spass! 
Hier geht gleich die Welt unter bei dem Wind und Regen. 

Aber am Samstag wird gefahren das steht fest. 

Grüße 
Thomas


----------



## troll (13. März 2008)

Kedi schrieb:


> bei dir in der nähe ...nicht immer 5% aber die flacherern passagen aufs grosse blatt....
> 
> eschau ....rohrbrunn....schollbrunn....
> 
> ...


----------



## KillerN (13. März 2008)

Hallo Leute, ich bin der Killer und melde mich wieder aktiv im Forum zurück 

Werde heute Abend eine Runde fahren, hat jemand generell interrese mitzukommen ? 

Startzeit, Fahrzeit und Strecke ist variable.

Vorschlag von mir: 18:30 Uhr Startzeit Heusenstamm und dann über Babenhausen und Schaafheim einmal hoch zum Binselberg und zurück.

Wie ist der aktuelle Status der Trikots ?

Grüße
Jens


----------



## RedRum05 (13. März 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> Wie ist der aktuelle Status der Trikots ?



Das weiß allein Frau Schindler 
Von meiner Seite sind sie bestellt und ich warte noch auf ein genaues Datum, was ich leider immer erst recht kurzfristig erfahre.
Jetzt heisst es also erst mal gedulden...

Wenn am Samstag das Wetter passt wollte ich ja mal ne Runde mit dem MTB fahren - wenn ich das überhaupt noch kann?! 
Außerdem wird es Zeit für Bilder. XT Kurbel in gold sieht aber geil aus


----------



## Deleted 37613 (13. März 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> Werde heute Abend eine Runde fahren, hat jemand generell interrese mitzukommen ?



Schade dass ich es jetzt erst lese, ich wäre mit gekommen. 
Hoffentlich wird es um Ostern wärmer, dann bin ich wieder mit dabei.


----------



## KillerN (13. März 2008)

Ja, dann aber schon Samstag morgens ok ? So für 2,5-3 Std. 
Ich muss jetzt aber keine Stützräder mitnehmen oder  ?

@nature Kannst auch mitkommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marathon2004 (14. März 2008)

Wenn ich hier zum Fenster rausgucke, fällt mir momentan nur eins ein:


*Ich will auch nach Malle. *​


----------



## Kedi (14. März 2008)

troll schrieb:


> .... kein alpen pass ...aber eine strecke für "echtes" training
> 
> salü t.



Bei diesem Wetter fällt das "echte Training" aus :kotz: ... was dann bei der JTT 2008 zur Folge hätte: 
















Die haben übrigens die JTT Mixed-Wertung 2007 gewonnen ... 

Salü, kedi


----------



## troll (14. März 2008)

Kedi schrieb:


> Bei diesem Wetter fällt das "echte Training" aus :kotz: ... was dann bei der JTT 2008 zur Folge hätte:
> 
> Die haben übrigens die JTT Mixed-Wertung 2007 gewonnen ...
> 
> Salü, kedi




schöne bilder warst du an der strecke..?

bei dir sehe ich eher das problem das der "kollege" gezogen werden muss  .-)

salü
t.


----------



## Kedi (14. März 2008)

troll schrieb:


> schöne bilder warst du an der strecke..?
> 
> bei dir sehe ich eher das problem das der "kollege" gezogen werden muss  .-)
> 
> ...




Die Bilder habe ich aus dem Internet ... http://nyx.at/2radchaoten/show_bericht.php?ber_id=3210 ... ich recherschiere für den Kopf, auch Teil eines "echten Trainings"  .

Ich glaube wirklich nicht, dass ich jemanden ziehen müsste ... Nur würde ich eher krepieren, als dass ich mich schieben lassen würde. Gehe lieber in Würde unter  .

Salü, kedi


----------



## troll (14. März 2008)

Kedi schrieb:


> Die Bilder habe ich aus dem Internet ... http://nyx.at/2radchaoten/show_bericht.php?ber_id=3210 ... ich recherschiere für den Kopf, auch Teil eines "echten Trainings"  .
> 
> Ich glaube wirklich nicht, dass ich jemanden ziehen müsste ... Nur würde ich eher krepieren, als dass ich mich schieben lassen würde. Gehe lieber in Würde unter  .
> 
> Salü, kedi



...das letzte bild mit den nudeln und dem parmesan ist das coolste !

salü
t.

kaffee für alle


----------



## Kedi (14. März 2008)

troll schrieb:


> ...das letzte bild mit den nudeln und dem parmesan ist das coolste !
> 
> salü
> t.
> ...





Kaffee? 
Folgt dazu jetzt auch die super Kompensation eines extrem großen Stücks Kuchen  ?

Salü, kedi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KillerN (14. März 2008)

Die Statur des Mädels ähnelt ja schon sehr der von dir Kedi. 

Hast du jetzt eigentlich einen Partner gefunden ?


----------



## BlackTrek (14. März 2008)

So, einen herrlichen mallorquinischen Tag später ist die die Mannschaft nun mit extremen Superkomensationsaktivitäten beschäftigt...

Die Jungs haben gestern bravourös den Küstenklassiker absolviert. Wie es sich für wahre Helden gehört, hat man es sich natürlich auch nicht zu einfach gemacht. 

Will sagen: drei von vier haben sich leider auch noch mit Magenproblemen rumschlagen müssen. Heute ist also mehr oder weniger Ruhetag und wenn alles gut klappt, können wir heute Nachmittag mal eine kleine gemeinsame Ausfahrt denken (ca. 10km nach Port Alcudia).

Für mich gehts ja morgen schon wieder nach Hause. Ich versuch was von dem wunderbaren Wetter hier mitzubringen...


----------



## KillerN (14. März 2008)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Will sagen: drei von vier haben sich leider auch noch mit Magenproblemen rumschlagen müssen.



Das kann ja wohl kein Zufall sein.


----------



## Kedi (14. März 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> Die Statur des Mädels ähnelt ja schon sehr der von dir Kedi.
> 
> Hast du jetzt eigentlich einen Partner gefunden ?



... hoffentlich nicht der Fahrstil ...  .

Tja, und das wäre meine Teampartnerin gewesen .... jetzt muss ich verhandeln  .

Salü, kedi


----------



## KillerN (14. März 2008)

Ich hoffe im Gegensatz zu den Siegern des letztjährigen JTT fahrt ihr mit einheitlichen Trikots  (ihr wisst ja wohl welche Trikots ich meine )


----------



## Kedi (14. März 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> Ich hoffe im Gegensatz zu den Siegern des letztjährigen JTT fahrt ihr mit einheitlichen Trikots  (ihr wisst ja wohl welche Trikots ich meine )




Wen meinst du jetzt mit "ihr"? Claudy (auf dem Bild) fährt doch gar nicht mit mir ...  

Salü, kedi


----------



## KillerN (14. März 2008)

Achso, dann  habe ich das falsch verstanden.


----------



## Andreas (14. März 2008)

Hallo,

darf ich Euch das neueste Mitglied der Eisbären vorstellen. In der Nacht zum 11.03. kam das Eisbärenbaby Fabi gesund und munter auf die Welt.   Die drei Tage Krankenhausmarathon brachten keine Winterpokalpunkte. Der Mama geht es auch schon wieder gut. In das Trikot wird er schon reinwachsen.  





Steckbrief Eisbär Fabi

Viele Grüße
Cloudy und Andreas


----------



## Deleted 37613 (14. März 2008)

Schön, herzlichen Glückwunsch an die Eltern und willkommen Fabi. 

Unglaublich er hat wirklich das Eisbärentrikot an  

Lasst es euch gut gehen. Wann fährt er mit?  

Grüße 
Thomas


----------



## Deleted 37613 (14. März 2008)

Kedi schrieb:


> Tja, und das wäre meine Teampartnerin gewesen .... jetzt muss ich verhandeln  .
> 
> Salü, kedi



Wiso verhandeln? Musst du mehr bieten, damit Sie mit dir fährt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 37613 (14. März 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> @nature Kannst auch mitkommen



Morgen klappt es nicht. Ich mache einen Familienausflug. 
Aber am Sonntag wäre noch frei wenn es nicht regnet... ich melde mich wenn´s passt. 

Ride on 
Thomas


----------



## RedRum05 (14. März 2008)

@Andreas.. richtig süß der Kleine und ich wünsche dir/euch noch viel Freude mit Fabi und dem kleinen viel Gesundheit ! 

@Killer... ich werd morgen relativ spontan nach Wetter starten, aber wollte nicht zu spät los fahren. So gegen 11 spätestens. Falls du Lust hast, kannst du mich ja bis 10 Uhr anrufen. Dann hoffe ich mal, dass an meinem Rad alles hält und läuft


----------



## KillerN (14. März 2008)

Andreas schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> darf ich Euch das neueste Mitglied der Eisbären vorstellen. In der Nacht zum 11.03. kam das Eisbärenbaby Fabi gesund und munter auf die Welt.   Die drei Tage Krankenhausmarathon brachten keine Winterpokalpunkte. Der Mama geht es auch schon wieder gut. In das Trikot wird er schon reinwachsen.
> 
> ...



Glückwunsch euch beiden !  

Hast ganze arbeit geleistet Andreas  , ok Claudy auch  

@RedRum Ich melde mich so um 9:30 Uhr herrum bei dir, Zuhause.


----------



## Kedi (15. März 2008)

Andreas schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> darf ich Euch das neueste Mitglied der Eisbären vorstellen. In der Nacht zum 11.03. kam das Eisbärenbaby Fabi gesund und munter auf die Welt.   Die drei Tage Krankenhausmarathon brachten keine Winterpokalpunkte. Der Mama geht es auch schon wieder gut. In das Trikot wird er schon reinwachsen.
> 
> ...




Hallo Cloudy und Andreas, 

auch von mir lichen Glückwunsch zu dem Kleinen  . Alles Gute und Liebe euch dreien!!!

Salü, Sonny


----------



## Kedi (15. März 2008)

Nature-one schrieb:


> Wiso verhandeln? Musst du mehr bieten, damit Sie mit dir fährt?




Mit ihr kann ich nicht mehr verhandeln, weil sie mit jemand anderem als Teampartnerin fährt. 
Ich bin in schweren Verhandlungen mit anderen "Kollegen/innen"  .

Salü, kedi


----------



## fohns (16. März 2008)

Fabian, Cloudy und Andreas:

Von uns die allerbesten Wünsche und Alles Gute für Euch!!
Was ein süßes Eisbärchen...

Silja und Oliver.


----------



## Marathon2004 (17. März 2008)

@Andreas: Herzlichen Glückwunsch euch beiden. Ict euch wirklich gelungen der neue Erdenbürger.  

Wenn er jetzt schon das richtige Trikot hat, kannst Du ja auch gleich dass passende Fahrrad ordern (und bis es Ihm past fährts Du es halt  ).


----------



## RedRum05 (17. März 2008)

*Ich bin unmotiviert !*
Das Wetter, die Dunkelheit...
Ich bin einfach nur noch froh, wenn endlich stabileres und wärmeres Wetter kommt und man auch noch um 20/21 Uhr im Hellen fahren kann!
_
So - das musste raus!_


----------



## Google (18. März 2008)

Andreas schrieb:


> Steckbrief Eisbär Fabi


Uuups...gerade frag ich Dich per PN nach dem Nachwuchs, schon darf ich das freudige Ereignis im Thread lesen. Ich beglückwünsche Euch Beide zu diesem kleinen und süßen Eisbären. Ich bin mir sicher, Ihr habt so viel Freude und erlebt so viel Liebe wie wir das mit unserem Kleinen (schon bald Großen) immer wieder haben. Genießt jeden Moment, jedes Lebensalter Eures Kindes. Jeder Moment ist einzigartig und kommt nie mehr zurück. Der Stress und die Umstellung in den neuen Lebensabschnitt sind unbedeutende Nebenprodukte ( die ganz schön nerven können  ).

Andreas, noch ein Tipp an Dich: Wichtig ist es, dass Du Deinen Kopf freihälst......mit regelmässigen Bikeausritten bei den Eisbären. Du stehst eh nur im Weg rum  
.
.
.
.
.

Noch ein bisschen Mallebericht aus meiner Sicht:

Für mich ging Malle ganz schön in die Hose. Schon mit einer Erkältung/Bronchitis und einer Apotheke im Reisegepäck, kam ich angeschlagen in Malle an, bei diesmal bestem Wetter seit 4 Jahren, immer um die 20 C° und Sonnenschein. Doch mit Manko zu fahren, immer mit runtergefahrener Leistung um kein Lungenauswurf zu riskieren, - die Beine waren sowieso nie richtig frei - , hab ich das Wetter gar nicht so richtig geniessen können.

Anschliessend wurde die komplette Gruppe noch von einem Virus ereilt, den ich wenigstens ohne Brechen besser als der Rest von uns wegsteckte, aber letztendlich reichte das bei mir aus, das Handtuch zu werfen nachdem ich wenigstens noch den Küstenklassiker fahren durfte. Fortan trieb ich mich in der Hotelanlage rum und habe wenigstens die Sonne am Pool ausgiebig nutzen können  Das ich nicht in Ordnung war, bestätigte mir der heutige Gang auf die Waage. Knapp 2 Kilo in gerade mal 6 Tagen verloren obwohl ich gerade 5  abgenommen hatte (Gaanz laaangsam....um vorauseilende Vermutungen zu verhindern  )  

Tja...alle hats diesmal erwischt auch Blacky mit ner deftigen Erkältung.

Nun ja, es war trotzdem schön. Vor allem der Küstenklassiker und unsere Gruppe war trotz der Rückschläge harmonisch  Süßlich seufzelnde Worte wie z.B "Kannst Du endlich mal Deine Klappe halten" waren die passenden Worte während eines anstrengenden Aufstieges  

Fazit: *Ich fahre wieder   *

Jungs, ich muß noch was zurücknehmen: Ich hab doch schon wieder Lust   (Kaum zu glauben). Aber ich warte bis die Bronchien wieder richtig mitmachen  

So jetzt muß ich aber erst mal lesen.....

Grüße


Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (18. März 2008)

Andreas schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> darf ich Euch das neueste Mitglied der Eisbären vorstellen. In der Nacht zum 11.03. kam das Eisbärenbaby Fabi gesund und munter auf die Welt.   Die drei Tage Krankenhausmarathon brachten keine Winterpokalpunkte. Der Mama geht es auch schon wieder gut. In das Trikot wird er schon reinwachsen.
> 
> ...



*Herzlichen Glückwunsch​der kleinen Eisbärenfamilie und allzeit gute Fahrt​*
... wünscht der Altbär Erdi, der sich gerade fragt ... was mache ich und will ich hier eigentlich  ... deshalb ...






Google schrieb:


> Fazit: *Ich fahre wieder   *


... alles klar, morgen früh 6:55 geht's zurück nach Malle  
[ab wann gibt's Flüge für März 2009 zu buchen ?!?!]

Über Malle wirds wieder *HIER* in Kurzform was zu lesen und zu sehen geben. Ausführlicher mit vieeeelen Bildern nach der Kurzform im *BLOG* unserer Homepage  

Jetzt muß ich aber auch erst nochmal in Ruhe nachlesen wer welche Gemeinheit hier von sich gegeben hatt ... ja da habe beim überfliegen schon was aufgeschnappt  

Fortsetzung folgt ...


----------



## Erdi01 (18. März 2008)

Kedi schrieb:


> Ich muss erst mal den Steuersatz ausbauen, um das genaue Modell zu bestimmen bzw. die Bauhöhe auszumessen.
> Vielleicht können wir dann b) + c) mit dem MTB kombinieren.


können wir gern machen, sage halt Bescheid wenn Du soweit bist ...


----------



## Erdi01 (18. März 2008)

Kedi schrieb:


> Oh ... ... aber das wird schon gehen. Lösung: Wir schleifen es hinter uns her  .





Marathon2004 schrieb:


> Am besten bekommt Erdi die Augen verbunden und glaubhaft versichert, das die schleifenden Geräusch von den Dämpfern Deines Rads verursacht werden.





Kedi schrieb:


> ... und dort angekommen nimmt er die Augenbinde ab ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



     

Du weist gar nicht wie recht Du hast. Ich krieg Dich ... zumindest bergab  ... und auf'm Rohrstock steht schon dein Name  

Tzzz ... das ist also der Dank dafür, wenn man(n) dir das königliche Zepter in die Hand gibt


----------



## Teddy24 (18. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

auch aus Somborn noch alles Gute an Cloudy und Andreas !!  (Wenn auch etwas verspätet, habe lange nicht ins Forum geschaut.)

Lieben Gruß


----------



## Andreas (18. März 2008)

Hallo und danke für die zahlreichen Glückwünsche.

Ich fahre natürlich bald wieder mit, aber momentan ist Babypause.

@Marathon2004: Er bekommt natürlich erst zur rechten Zeit sein eigenes Bike, sonst bekommt er ja einen schweren Oldtimer.

@Malleristies: Auf den Bericht zum Küstenklassiker bin ich mal gespannt  Ich hoffe ihr habt auch ein schönes Höhenprofil aufgezeichnet.


----------



## Kedi (19. März 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Kedi, wegen Pina und Stenger:* Nach Malle, also nächste Woche, will ich da hin und an meinem six13 das Si-Tretlager einpressen lassen. Damit ich mit meinem "neuen" Renner auch mal weiter komme. Wenn bis dahin noch nicht geschehen kann ...
> 
> b) Du gleich selber mitkommen und mit durch den Laden stöbern
> c) kommt man da auch prima durch den Spessart mit Radl hin und kann b+c prima kombinieren.
> ...




Nachdem du deine Koffer wieder ausgepackt  und aklimatisiert hast  : 

Ich könnte die Lager bei Stenger abholen. Wann möchtest du wegen deinem Tretlager hinfahren? 

Salü, kedi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (19. März 2008)

*@Kedi*, wegen meinem Rahmen, Tretlager etc. muß ich da extra hin. Mit Auto, so vonwegen hinterherziehen oder Rahmen um den Hals hängen kommt nicht so gut  

Für ein radelden Besuch beim Stenger habe ich noch diesen Donnerstag oder halt diesen oder die folgenden Samstage, weil Urlaub dann rum ...


----------



## Google (19. März 2008)

@[email protected] Könntest Du mir vielleicht einen link des besagten leckerleichten Laufradsatzes posten?  Du weiß schon...Über den wir gesprochen hatten  

Grüße

Google


----------



## Kedi (19. März 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Kedi*, wegen meinem Rahmen, Tretlager etc. muß ich da extra hin. Mit Auto, so vonwegen hinterherziehen oder Rahmen um den Hals hängen kommt nicht so gut
> 
> Für ein radelden Besuch beim Stenger habe ich noch diesen Donnerstag oder halt diesen oder die folgenden Samstage, weil Urlaub dann rum ...




Na toll ... ich habe keinen Urlaub  . Wenn du wirklich diese Woche noch mit dem Auto hinfährst, würdest du die Lager mitbringen? 

Salü, kedi


----------



## Erdi01 (19. März 2008)

*@Google,* das ist er, der konkurrenzlose LRS   Ich würde ihn in roter Version nehmen. Ein wenig Farbe tut Deinem Raid gut 

*@Kedi*, ... mein Urlaub ist auch so gut wie rum , deswegen habe ich auch von Samstagen geschrieben. Mim Auto komme ich auch erst Ende nächster Woche wieder hin. Wenn dann noch aktuell, kann ich Dir die Lager gern mitbringen.


----------



## Erdi01 (19. März 2008)

*MALLE Tag 1*

*Unsere Einrollrunde führte uns ...*




*... auf und in die Ermita Betlem ...*




*... in der Festung oberhalb von Arta gab's den ersten Kaffee ...*




*... bevor wir zurück  nach Can Picafort fuhren.*

*Fortsetzung folgt ...*


----------



## Google (19. März 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Google,* das ist er, der konkurrenzlose LRS


Bin schon ganz heiß auf den Bestellknopf zu drücken 


Erdi01 schrieb:


> *MALLE Tag 1*


UND ICH FAHR WIEDER HIN


----------



## Kedi (19. März 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Kedi*, ... mein Urlaub ist auch so gut wie rum , deswegen habe ich auch von Samstagen geschrieben. Mim Auto komme ich auch erst Ende nächster Woche wieder hin. Wenn dann noch aktuell, kann ich Dir die Lager gern mitbringen.



Also ich weiss nicht, das wird ganz schön umständlich  ... Diesen Samstag kann ich nicht; habe ein Familientreffen um 16:00 Uhr in DA. 

Nächste Woche Samstag (29.03.) werde ich mit dem MTB zum Stenger fahren. Die Lager liegen bereit  . Es ist alles schon abgesprochen  . Falls du vorher mit dem Auto hinfährst, wäre es klasse, wenn du sie mitbringen würdest. Ich würde sie dann bei dir abholen  .





Erdi01 schrieb:


> *MALLE Tag 1*
> 
> *Fortsetzung folgt ...*



 ... wann kommen die anderen Tage?

Salü, kedi


----------



## Erdi01 (20. März 2008)

Kedi schrieb:


> Falls du vorher mit dem Auto hinfährst, wäre es klasse, wenn du sie mitbringen würdest. Ich würde sie dann bei dir abholen  .


Möglich ist Alles, braucht nur ein Anruf vom Stenger zu kommen ...  Nenn mir mal vorsorglich ein Namen unter dem sie hinterlegt sind ... Sonny, Kedi, Rennmaus  


> ... wann kommen die anderen Tage?


Hmmm ... würde sagen wie immer: Einer nach dem Anderen ...


----------



## Kedi (20. März 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Möglich ist Alles, braucht nur ein Anruf vom Stenger zu kommen ...  Nenn mir mal vorsorglich ein Namen unter dem sie hinterlegt sind ... Sonny, Kedi, Rennmaus
> 
> Hmmm ... würde sagen wie immer: Einer nach dem Anderen ...



Sie sind unter dem Namen *Sonny *hinterlegt. Ich wollte die ISB 6806 Z, die  mit Metalldeckel gedichtet sind (Z). Er hat aber im Laden die *spritzwassergeschützten als 2rs-Modell *(Preis von 19,90 pro Stück). 

Sicherheitshalber hier nochmal die Maße: 
Außen 42,0 mm 
Innen 30,0 mm 
Stärke: 6,0 mm 
Höhe: 7,0 mm

Aber ich schick Stenger (Klaus) nochmal eine E-Mail, dass die Lager eventuell von dir abgeholt werden. DANKE!!!

Salü, kedi


*Ein Nachtrag: 
Erdi, Klaus hat mir eben gemailt, dass dein Rahmen kurz nach Ostern fertig ist. Er wird dich sicherlich noch benachrichtigen. Wenn du vor dem 29.03. hinkommst, dann bring bitte die Lager mit. Klaus weiss Bescheid.*


----------



## Erdi01 (20. März 2008)

... JAWOHL *Cheffin*, mal wieder besser über mein Zeugs informiert als ich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Und da ich für Dich ja fast Alles tue, deshalb hier gleich schon mal ... Tag 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (20. März 2008)

*MALLE Tag 2*

*Der zweite Tag führte uns zu einem Malleklassiker. 
M.A.T. zeigt schon an wo's lang geht ...*




*... Dr. Faust und ich warten nach dem Anstieg in Orient ...*




*... nach längerer Abfahrt, folgte unser täglicher Kaffeestop in Campanet ...*




*... Abends zeigte uns die untergehende Sonne, das Profil des Folgetages. 
Ob die dunklen Wolken uns schon warnen wollten ?!?!*




*Fortsetzung folgt ...*


----------



## Adrenalino (20. März 2008)

Warum hatte denn der M.A.T auf den Fotos von gestern nur einen Beinling an 
Verletzung?


----------



## Dr. Faust (20. März 2008)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Warum hatte denn der M.A.T auf den Fotos von gestern nur einen Beinling an
> Verletzung?



Das ist nicht m.a.t., das bin ich und das ist voll der lässige Hiphop-Style, Alder!
Nächstes Jahr DER Trend auf Malle, wartet´s nur ab...


----------



## KillerN (20. März 2008)

Schön das ihr wieder "Gesund" zurück seit  

Werden die Fotos demnächst auch auf der Eisbären HP veröffentlicht ?
Tele Liste und so weiter ist schon fertig, an Ostern mach ich mal ein Update !
Das wir einen schnelleren, größeren Serverplatz benötigen sieht wohl jeder beim besuchen der Gallery. 

@Google Falsches Trikot auf den Fotos *g* Ich schick dir mal an Ostern eine Mail wegen der Software...

@Dr.Faust Wird die AWB Hose jetzt nur noch auf Mallorca getragen ? *g*

Scheiss Wetter gerade aber ich werde jetzt mal fahren, auch wenns nur kurz wird.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## loti (20. März 2008)

Ich gruesse alle Bedauernswerten Daheimgebliebenen aus Zypern. Nach 12 Tagen Inselumrundung bei Sonnenschein, ohne Regen und Temperaturen um 20 Grad geht es mir wirklich gut. Das einzig dumme, ich komme am Sonntag nach Deutschland zurueck.
loti


----------



## Google (20. März 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *MALLE Tag 2
> 
> Der zweite Tag führte uns zu einem Malleklassiker. *


UND ICH FAHR WIEDER HIN  

Ach Ja..... Heut habe ich von meinem Dealer meine Gäule abgeholt, der sie aus den Winterschlaf geholt hat. Alles brav eingestellt, verschlissene Teile ersetzt. Das Fusion mit ner neuen Gabel aufgewertet..................Die sind ja sooooo hübsch die Pferdchen  

ES KRIBBELT.........HEFTIG!  (Aber erst muß ich mein Husten loskriegen)

@Dr. [email protected] Danke für die Liste  

@[email protected] Gut beobachtet. Die Teile sind schon Retro  Ich wart immer noch aufs neue...Wird schon kommen.

.................Ob ich jetzt aufs Bestellknöpfchen drücken soll ?

Und mit weiterer, schon angebotener professioneller Hilfe werd ich mein Fusion noch ein bisserl upgraden. Nach und nach, Teil(chen) für Teil(chen). Hab ja noch genug Zeit   

Grüzi

Google


----------



## Adrenalino (20. März 2008)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Das ist nicht m.a.t., das bin ich und das ist voll der lässige Hiphop-Style, Alder!
> Nächstes Jahr DER Trend auf Malle, wartet´s nur ab...



Oh, sorry, habsch dich verwechselt 

Abä, ma im ernst Alder : echt Hip-Hop Style oder steckt ebbes anneres dahinner?


----------



## Erdi01 (20. März 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> Werden die Fotos demnächst auch auf der Eisbären HP veröffentlicht ?


Ja klar, und viele mehr. Nach der Kurzform hier ...


Adrenalino schrieb:


> Abä, ma im ernst Alder : echt Hip-Hop Style oder steckt ebbes anneres dahinner?


 da steckt frische Körperkunst drunner. Ups, habe isch jetzt was verraten ...  

Wird auch mal langsam Zeit, dass wir uns im RealLive kennen lernen. Ich lese immer schön mit, was Du bei den Wolfskollegen anbietest. Irgendwann wird's mal passen ...

*Edith meint:* da war doch noch was ...

*FROHE



OSTERN !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​


----------



## Adrenalino (21. März 2008)

Nu glar, irschendwann klappts schon. Sobald das Wetter besser wird und die vielen Trails keine Flußläufe mehr sind biete ich ein paar Touren an. Bis dahin ist eben Forst- und Waldwegsgeblubber angesagt. Oder Asphalt mim Renner wenn die Straßen ma trocken sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KillerN (21. März 2008)

Homepageneuigkeiten:

Der Memberberich hat ab sofort das gleiche Passwort (und Benutzernamen) wie die Bilder Gallery, alte Gallerypasswörter wurden hierbei durch das *Trikotbestellpasswort* ersetzt.Jeder User kann sich das PW per mail autom. über den Gallerylogin zusenden lassen. 

Von jedem Eisbär, von dem ich eine Mailadresse hatte, besitzt jetzt auch einen Gallerylogin, also kann sich auch jeder das PW zusenden lassen.

Telefonliste ist hochgeladen und über den Memberberich, welcher in der Fußzeile der Homepage verlinkt ist, erreichbar.

Noch fragen ?

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Erdi01 (21. März 2008)

*MALLE Tag 3*

*Heute folgte die Königsetappe, der Küstenklassiker !!!

Wir starteten in Can Picafort um über Polenca den Aufstieg zu beginnen.
Wir waren nicht allein unterwegs ...*




*... Dr. Faust und ich hatten uns verpflegt und genossen die Aussicht ...*




*... wir rollten weiter vorbei an den Stauseen unterhalb des Puig Major ...*




*... wir passierten Soller und erreichten Deja ...*




*... hin und wieder sorgen ein Paar Rampen für leicht erhöhte Pulswerte, aber so steil kann's gar nicht sein, als dass man(n) nicht während der Fahrt noch Bilder machen könnte  *




*... warum der Küstenklassiker, Küstenklassiker heist sieht man schön auf dem Bild ...*




*... während Eisbären noch fahren, läuft AWB schon   ... OK, das hatte andere unschöne Gründe, die uns den/die Folgetage versauten  *




*... schließlich erreichten wir Port Andratx, wo der Bus für die Heimfahrt wartete.*




*Da der Bus nur bis Muro fuhr stand noch ein kurzer N8Ride - klar, war ja Donnerstag - an. 

Nach 149 KM und 2430 HM waren wir wieder am Ausgangspunkt.

Im nachhinein empfand ich den Küstenklassiker nicht als Herausvorderung, eher als Kaffeefahrt. Ich hätte zu jederzeit zwei Gänge höher schalten können. 

Aber KLASSE war er auf jedenfall  *

*Fortsetzung folgt ...*


----------



## Kedi (21. März 2008)

Ich glaube, wir haben wieder Winter :kotz: . Keinen Meter gefahren, stattdessen vor der Kiste gehockt und im Netz nach Teilen gestöbert. Ich ertappe mich doch tatsächlich dabei, wie ich nach den Gewichten schaue ...  ... 50 g weniger, 121 g mehr, ... ach ne, ich nehme dann doch an mir ab  ... 

Ja, was war mit Dr. Faust los? Gelaufen, weil Kette gerissen? Oder doch das Bein  ?

Adrenalino, bist du in den letzten Tagen in fast kompletter Schwarzmontur mit einem schwarzen Crosser (?) am Main gefahren Richtung Kilianusbrücke? 

Salü, kedi


----------



## Google (22. März 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *MALLE Tag 3*


 UND ICH FAHR WIEDER HIN  

@[email protected] Dr. Faust war der erste von uns der von einem Magen-Darm-Virus heimgesucht wurde. Das Bild war die Folge davon. Wir alle hatten Glück das der Virus in der letzten Steigung vom Malleklassiker erst zugeschlagen hatte. Danach gings zum Glück 10 Km nur noch bergab. Wäre das schon vorher passiert, hätten wir alle zuschauen können, wie wir ins Hotel zurück gekommen wären  

@[email protected] Mein Husten hat sich fast verdünnisiert, so dass ich wieder eine Tour wagen kann  Morgen sieht es ausserdem gar nicht so schlecht aus  Ich würde mich freuen wenn noch jemand dabei wäre  Strecke und Uhrzeit wären noch verhandelbar wenns Mitfahrer bringt  

*Barbarossawinterrunde
​*
Edit: KillerN, es geht jetzt alles mit einem Passwort   

Grüße

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (22. März 2008)

Kedi schrieb:


> Ja, was war mit Dr. Faust los? Gelaufen, weil Kette gerissen? Oder doch das Bein  ?
> Salü, kedi


Google und *MALLE Tag 4* brachte die Antwort ...

*während Dr. Faust der Virus im letzen Anstieg des Küstenklassikers schon heimsuchte wurden MAT und ich noch bis in die Nacht verschont. Dann war auch bei uns :kotz: angesagt. 

Und da auch Blacky und Google alles andere als gesund waren, hatte es gerade mal zum Vitamienfassen im Alcudiaer Hafen gelangt.

Alle machten "Gute Mine" zum bösen Spiel.*












*Fortsetzung folgt ...*


----------



## Erdi01 (22. März 2008)

Kedi schrieb:


> stattdessen vor der Kiste gehockt und im Netz nach Teilen gestöbert. Ich ertappe mich doch tatsächlich dabei, wie ich nach den Gewichten schaue ...  ... 50 g weniger, 121 g mehr, ... ach ne, ich nehme dann doch an mir ab  ...
> kedi


hier muß noch ein Virus unterwegs sein, Du bist nicht die Einzige, die plötzlich das Grammzählen beginnt  Ich sach doch, dass hatt was. Es soll Leute geben die haben ganze Exceldateien mit Gewichtsaufstellungen ... 

Ich habe den gestrigen Tag auch mit im Netz stöbern zugebracht und war auch wieder erfolgreich für'n Renner. Habe einen Vollcarbonrennerlenker geschossen, der wenn er alles hält was er verspricht, als "Schnapper des Monats" durchgeht  Und ein Paar gold(ige) Kettenblätter habe ich auch entdeckt, die sich als Blickfang hervorragend auf dem six13 machen würden  

*Wonach suchst Du Alles? Was ist aus der Kompakt geworden? Zuschlag erhalten?*



Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Mein Husten hat sich fast verdünnisiert, so dass ich wieder eine Tour wagen kann  Morgen sieht es ausserdem gar nicht so schlecht aus  Ich würde mich freuen wenn noch jemand dabei wäre  Strecke und Uhrzeit wären noch verhandelbar wenns Mitfahrer bringt
> 
> *Barbarossawinterrunde
> ​*
> Google


*Ich habe dann noch was für Ostermontag im Angebot:*

_Hallo.

also nach Rücksprache mit Reinhold, haben wir den Montag jetzt festgemacht: 10:00 Uhr in der Langgesser Str. 13 MTB Tour bis ca. 13:00 Uhr

Gruß_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedRum05 (22. März 2008)

Ich hatte heute schon versucht zu fahren und war extra gegen 7:15 unterwegs. Hatte die Hoffnung, dass der Schnee dann noch hart und gut zu fahren ist  






War wirklich super zu fahren...
Würde am Montag gerne mitkommen, aber dann nur bei besseren Bodenverhältnissen!


----------



## Dr. Faust (22. März 2008)

Wenn hier schon unangenehme Fotos von mir gepostet werden, dann will ich dem in nichts nachstehen. Hier 





Man beachte den kalten Schweiß auf der Stirn:


----------



## KillerN (22. März 2008)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Ich hatte heute schon versucht zu fahren und war extra gegen 7:15 unterwegs.



An einem freien Tag so früh aufstehen ? Du spinnst ja !  

@Dr.Faust Du bist wiederlich


----------



## wissefux (22. März 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> @Dr.Faust Du bist wiederlich



als wenn das eklige wetter da draussen nicht schon reichen würde


----------



## Marathon2004 (22. März 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Bin schon ganz heiß auf den Bestellknopf zu drücken



Nich lange zögern, drücken.  (Aber mit roten Naben).



KillerN schrieb:


> @Google Falsches Trikot auf den Fotos *g* Ich schick dir mal an Ostern eine Mail wegen der Software...
> 
> Scheiss Wetter gerade aber ich werde jetzt mal fahren, auch wenns nur kurz wird.
> 
> ...



Ja, wenn denn die richtigen Trikots mal kommen würden.  Wie ist der Status der Bestellung?

Und Wetter ist ja schon den ganzen Monat zum davonlaufen.  Malle ist wohl das einzig richtige. 



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ich habe den gestrigen Tag auch mit im Netz stöbern zugebracht und war auch wieder erfolgreich für'n Renner. Habe einen Vollcarbonrennerlenker geschossen, der wenn er alles hält was er verspricht, als "Schnapper des Monats" durchgeht



Da bin ich mal gespannt auf den Schnapper. Ist der Lenker ein "Einzelstück" oder über einen Shop erworben?


Und dan wünsche ich noch allen

Schöne Ostern.​
und hoffentlich mal wieder die Möglichkeit, etwas zu radeln.


----------



## Adrenalino (22. März 2008)

Kedi schrieb:


> Adrenalino, bist du in den letzten Tagen in fast kompletter Schwarzmontur mit einem schwarzen Crosser (?) am Main gefahren Richtung Kilianusbrücke?
> 
> Salü, kedi



Yep, das war ich!

Und du warst/bist in irgend einer Teamkleidung unterwegs? Dazu noch recht schnell?
Dann seh ich dich öfters am Main.

Ja, ich bin in schwarz unterwegs, back in black 

Der Crosser is Marke Selbstbau aber das ideale Trainingsgerät für Mistwetter. Und mit nem zweiten LRS bin ich damit auch "uff de Gass unnerwegs", bei so nem Wetter jage ich meinen Renner äußerst ungern nach draußen.


----------



## karsten13 (22. März 2008)

Andreas schrieb:


> darf ich Euch das neueste Mitglied der Eisbären vorstellen. In der Nacht zum 11.03. kam das Eisbärenbaby Fabi gesund und munter auf die Welt.



auch von mir noch nachträglich herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Nachwuchs  .



Kedi schrieb:


> Wer kennt lange Anstiege im Spessart, durchschnittliche Steigung über 5 % ?



von Sailauf zum Engländer  .



RedRum05 schrieb:


> *Ich bin unmotiviert !*
> Das Wetter, die Dunkelheit...
> Ich bin einfach nur noch froh, wenn endlich stabileres und wärmeres Wetter kommt und man auch noch um 20/21 Uhr im Hellen fahren kann!
> _
> So - das musste raus!_



was geht denn hier wettermässig ab? 
Bin heute mittag als Streifenhörnchen von Sizilien zurückgekommen und jetzt ist hier wieder Winter  .

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Erdi01 (22. März 2008)

Marathon2004 schrieb:


> Nich lange zögern, drücken.
> 
> Da bin ich mal gespannt auf den Schnapper.


Ich auch ... Das ist die NoName-Variante *dieses Lenkers* zu 1/5 des Preises. Neu beim Ebucht-Händler. Habe eigentlich was ganz Anderes gesucht, aber bei sowas wird nicht lange gezögert, sondern im Vorbeigehen auf's Knöpfchen gedrückt. Brauchen tue ich den Lenker nicht. Aber wenn's so weiter geht ist aus dem ursprünglichen Rahmentausch ein zweiter Renner geworden. Dann freut sich Raven auf *dauerhafte* Gesellschaft eines six13  

Und nachdem so langsam alles wieder auf dem Boden der Wintertatsachen ist ...



karsten13 schrieb:


> auch von mir noch *nachträglich herzlichen Glückwunsch *
> Karsten.


das ist das STICHWORT, Du alter Sack  Wünsch ich Dir auch noch zum Runden


----------



## Kedi (23. März 2008)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Yep, das war ich!
> 
> Und du warst/bist in irgend einer Teamkleidung unterwegs? Dazu noch recht schnell?
> Dann seh ich dich öfters am Main.
> ...



Ja genau, bin in so schwarz/orangenen Klamotten unterwegs ... war da schon auf der Rückfahrt Richtung Mühlheim und hatte mich wieder mal platt gefahren   .

Ich war seit Oktober 2007 nicht mehr auf dem Renner  . 

Salü, kedi


----------



## Kedi (23. März 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> hier muß noch ein Virus unterwegs sein, Du bist nicht die Einzige, die plötzlich das Grammzählen beginnt  Ich sach doch, dass hatt was. Es soll Leute geben die haben ganze Exceldateien mit Gewichtsaufstellungen ...
> 
> Ich habe den gestrigen Tag auch mit im Netz stöbern zugebracht und war auch wieder erfolgreich für'n Renner...Vollcarbonrennerlenker ... Paar gold(ige) Kettenblätter ...
> 
> *Wonach suchst Du Alles? Was ist aus der Kompakt geworden? Zuschlag erhalten?*



Das mit dem Virus in Malle scheint ja richtig übel gewesen zu sein  ....

... Vollcarbonrennerlenker? Schau nochmal im RR-Forum: Da wirst du nette Bilder aus Sommer 2007 (?) von einem "ehemaligen Vollcarbonrennerlenker-Fahrer" finden ...

Eine CT Kurbel, passenden Umwerfer etc. habe ich mir geholt. Muss mir noch überlegen, ob ich tatsächlich meine 12-25 drauf lasse oder meine Bergkassette 13-29 montiere  . Bei den Abfahrten muss ich dann richtig reintreten, was auch wieder Kraft kostet ... 

Salü, kedi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (23. März 2008)

Kedi schrieb:


> ... Vollcarbonrennerlenker? Schau nochmal im RR-Forum: Da wirst du nette Bilder aus Sommer 2007 (?) von einem "ehemaligen Vollcarbonrennerlenker-Fahrer" finden ...


Nö, so Bilder brauch ich grundsätzlich nicht zu sehen ... ich weis auch so, dass unser Sport nicht frei von Risiken ist  

Ich achte auf die richtige Montage mit Drehmoment und weis wie ich mit meinem Rädern umgehe, da habe ich dann schon genügend Vertrauen in Carbonparts. Mit angegebenen 218g ist der Carbonlenker zwar leicht, aber kein extremes Leichtgewicht. Wenn eine gewisse Grammzahl unterschritten wird, habe ich dann ein Kopfproblem damit und da spielt es keine Rolle ob Alu oder Carbon.


----------



## KillerN (23. März 2008)

Hat jemand generell interesse nach dem F1 Rennen ein bisschen zu biken ? 
Ich wäre um 13:00 Uhr startbereit !


----------



## Erdi01 (23. März 2008)

*Malle Tag 5*

*Nach 1,5 Tagen ohne feste Nahrungsaufnahme machten wir (Google, MAT, Dr.Faust und ich) uns Mittags auf den Weg Richtung Binisallem ...*

*... bei Google ging auf Höhe Muro schon nichts mehr und er drehte ab ...*




*... der Rest erreichte den Radladen von Binisallem. Der war zum Glück für MAT's Geldbörse zu. Denn drinnen stand sein leibhaftiges Traumrad. Ein LOOK MTB  *




*... wir standen nicht einmal, sondern gleich zweimal vor verschlossener Tür. Nein, die machten nicht Mittag, es war Samstag. Die machten heute gar nicht mehr auf  *




*... also war der Weg auch umsonst. Nach nun fast zwei Tagen ohne feste Nahrung, war es Zeit für den ultimativen Magencheck.*




*Man glaubt nicht welchen Heißhunger man entwickeln kann  *

*Fortsetzung folgt ...*


----------



## Erdi01 (23. März 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> Hat jemand generell interesse nach dem F1 Rennen ein bisschen zu biken ?
> Ich wäre um 13:00 Uhr startbereit !


Nee, ich kann nicht. Werde morgen früh um 10 mit den Ditzenbachern starten.

*@Red* hatte glaube auch Interesse ... wann gibt's eigentlich Bilder vom goldigen Mounty


----------



## Kedi (23. März 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> von Sailauf zum Engländer  .
> 
> Gruss,
> 
> Karsten.



   ... da will ich hin, wenn mein Renner klar ist  . Mehrere Male hoch auf dem großen Blatt   .......  ...  .

Salü aus dem warmen Wohnzimmer, kedi


----------



## Erdi01 (23. März 2008)

Kedi schrieb:


> ... da will ich hin, wenn mein Renner klar ist  . Mehrere Male hoch auf dem großen Blatt   .......  ...  .
> 
> Salü aus dem warmen Wohnzimmer, kedi


anschließend schleppen wir Dich in den ODW ...

- Laudenbach
- Bullau
- Katzenbuckel

wenn wir Dich dann immer noch nicht befriedigt haben ... rüber in den Taunus ...

- Feldberg von Hohemark 

also wir sind dann ferdisch  

Wie  ... Du immer noch nicht ... gut dann halt *J*ecken*T*rottel*T*our


----------



## RedRum05 (23. März 2008)

Super... F1 hab ich geschaut und gefahren bin ich heute auch. Nur leider nicht mehr vorher ins Forum geschaut. Wir haben zwar heute morgen gegessen, aber danach hätte ich scheinbar noch mitfahren können 
Zum Glück erkennt man das Eisbären-Trikot so gut!

@Erdi... Bilder kommen. Muss ja erstmal testen, ob das auch alles wieder zusammen geschraubt hält  
Erwarte aber nicht so viel - aus Silber wurde nur gold 

Die Trikots werden bei mir in den ersten zwei Aprilwochen ankommen! Werde natürlich bescheid geben, sobal das Packet bei mir ist. Dann wird der nächste Stammtisch ausgerufen 

Wünsche allen noch einen schönen Ostersonntag !


----------



## karsten13 (23. März 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> Hat jemand generell interesse nach dem F1 Rennen ein bisschen zu biken ?
> Ich wäre um 13:00 Uhr startbereit !





RedRum05 schrieb:


> Super... F1 hab ich geschaut und gefahren bin ich heute auch.



... und ich bin auch alleine gefahren  .
Google-Tours war mir zu früh und so hab ich heute mal ausgeschlafen  .

Hat denn jemand morgen Mittag Interesse?

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Lupo (23. März 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> ... ...
> 
> Hat denn jemand morgen Mittag Interesse?...



möglich....was haste denn vor?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (23. März 2008)

Lupo schrieb:


> möglich....was haste denn vor?



Regenerativ, ca. 3h, flach, ca. 13:00 ab Ffm oder OF, nur wenn von oben trocken.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## RedRum05 (23. März 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Regenerativ, ca. 3h, flach, ca. 13:00 ab Ffm oder OF, nur wenn von oben trocken.
> 
> Gruss,
> 
> Karsten.




Regenerativ hört sich zwar Interessant an, aber bis ich in FFM/OF bin ist es nicht mehr regenerativ


----------



## karsten13 (23. März 2008)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Regenerativ hört sich zwar Interessant an, aber bis ich in FFM/OF bin ist es nicht mehr regenerativ



musst halt früh genug losfahren  

Im Ernst, schlag halt nen Treffpunkt auf halbem Weg vor ...


----------



## Lupo (23. März 2008)

also bei menem aktuellen trainingsstand müsste es schon sehr regenerativ zugehen.  von oben trocken setz ich auch mal voraus...ich gugg morgen noch mal rein


----------



## theobviousfaker (24. März 2008)

Hey, falls ich früh genug aus den Federn komme bin ich vielleicht dabei. Ich muss auch mal wieder rauskommen und so alleine fehlt die Motivation bei dem Schietwetter  Obwohl ich ja ganz gern im Schlamm bin aber zur Zeit gehts nur noch auf die Nerven... ich musste meinen Winterkram wieder auspacken!


----------



## Google (24. März 2008)

Ja, find ich lamgsam auch echt *Kagge !!!* 

Dazu kommt: Vor Malle aussem Familienlazaret gekommen, nach Malle ins Familienlazaret zurück  Seit Wochen wach ich morgens auf und fühl mich immer nur erkältet. Ich krieg langsam das Kotzen und hab Frust  :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (24. März 2008)

*Das* hat mich doch gleich wieder hochgebracht


----------



## Erdi01 (24. März 2008)

... wie soll ich jetzt noch an radfahren denken  

Ok ich versuchs trotzdem, die Sonne scheint, die Regen/Schneefront ist noch ausreichend weit weg, also bin ich gleich wie angekündigt hier mit am Start:

_Hallo.

also nach Rücksprache mit Reinhold, haben wir den Montag jetzt festgemacht: 10:00 Uhr in der Langgesser Str. 13 MTB Tour bis ca. 13:00 Uhr

Gruß
_

CU


----------



## karsten13 (24. März 2008)

wie sieht's aus, wäre jemand um 13:00 dabei?
Wenn sich die Interessierten mal äussern würden, könnte man den Treffpunkt noch entsprechend wählen, ansonsten schlage ich Goetheturm in Ffm vor.

@Erdi01: 10:00 Dietzenbach bedeutet für mich mitten in der Nacht aufstehen ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## BlackTrek (24. März 2008)

Google schrieb:


> *Das* hat mich doch gleich wieder hochgebracht


Irgendwie muss ich da an Spinal Tap denken...  

Mir geht´s auch noch nicht wieder gut. So ein Schiet. Die Erkältung geht diesmal gar nicht weg.


----------



## Lupo (24. März 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> wie sieht's aus, wäre jemand um 13:00 dabei?....



wenns mim mtb ist und keine Vflucht, ok

haste mal ins regenradar geschaut, da kommt was  

und mach doch praktischerweise mal dein handy an....

@blacky und google: gute besserung


----------



## karsten13 (24. März 2008)

Lupo schrieb:


> wenns mim mtb ist und keine Vflucht, ok



Du glaubst mir net?  
a) MTB
b) Tempo bestimmt der Langsamste



Lupo schrieb:


> haste mal ins regenradar geschaut, da kommt was



laut Regenradar müsste es bei mir grade regnen/schneien, es scheint aber die Sonne. Würde ich es drauf ankommen lassen.



Lupo schrieb:


> und mach doch praktischerweise mal dein handy an....



ähm, ja ...

Gruss,

Karsten.

P.S.: Auch von mir gute Besserung ans Lazarett, mal gespannt, wie lange es bei mir dauert ...


----------



## theobviousfaker (24. März 2008)

Ok klingt gut. Muss nur noch andere Reifen aufziehen, wenigstens vorn  
Lupo, wollen wir zusammen losfahren?


----------



## Lupo (24. März 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> ...
> ähm, ja ...



deine nr aus der telefonliste funzt net 

ich wär für ne runde richtung langen/mörfelden.vllt entschliest sich der faker ja noch mit zu kommen.

wo wärn ein passender treffpunkt?


----------



## karsten13 (24. März 2008)

Lupo schrieb:


> deine nr aus der telefonliste funzt net



jetzt ja, das Ding war abgestürzt  



Lupo schrieb:


> ich wär für ne runde richtung langen/mörfelden.vllt entschliest sich der faker ja noch mit zu kommen.



sieht so aus ...



Lupo schrieb:


> wo wärn ein passender treffpunkt?



entweder Goetheturm oder Ecke Dtzbacher Str./Heusenstammer Schneise.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## theobviousfaker (24. März 2008)

Is mir recht schnuppe. Soll Lupo entscheiden 

Wie lang soll die Fahrt so in etwa dauern? Ich hätte so bis 16 Uhr Zeit (also um 4 wieder daheim sozusagen), ausnahmsweise mal kein komplett freier Tag. 
Da ich wie gesagt noch Reifen wechseln muss, kannst du mich gern abholen Lupo  Ich schick dir mal meine Adresse falls du das Angebot annimmst per PN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (24. März 2008)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Is mir recht schnuppe....



ok mach ich.
dann fahrn mir zum treffpunkt.
ma sehn ob wir das bis 13 uhr high noon noch schaffen


----------



## theobviousfaker (24. März 2008)

Kannst mir ja beim Wechseln helfen    Ich beeil mich  *trödel*


----------



## karsten13 (24. März 2008)

Lupo schrieb:


> dann fahrn mir zum treffpunkt.
> ma sehn ob wir das bis 13 uhr high noon noch schaffen



sagst Du mir noch welchen Treffpunkt Du jetzt meinst, Goetheturm oder bei OF?

Danke,

Karsten.


----------



## Lupo (24. März 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> sagst Du mir noch welchen Treffpunkt Du jetzt meinst, ....
> 
> Danke,
> 
> Karsten.



    of, sry

reifenwechsel= 6 min awb-rekord


----------



## theobviousfaker (24. März 2008)

Lupo schrieb:


> reifenwechsel= 6 min awb-rekord



 Daran arbeite ich noch!


----------



## Erdi01 (24. März 2008)

Welcher Treffpunkt, der da   



karsten13 schrieb:


> Ecke Dtzbacher Str./Heusenstammer Schneise.
> 
> Gruss,
> 
> Karsten.



Bin gerade die Tür rein und würde mich gleich wieder auf den Weg. Laaangsam ist gut, schnell war's eben schon. Bis gleich ...


----------



## karsten13 (24. März 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Welcher Treffpunkt, der da



ja, ich bin jetzt offline, wenn noch was ist --> Handy.

Bis gleich,

Karsten.


----------



## Erdi01 (24. März 2008)

Man(n) hätts ja so schön haben können. In der warmen Stube bei Kaffee und Kuchen sitzen  Und was macht Man(n) fährt nochmal los um bei 1 Grand und Schneeschauern durch die Gegend zu reiten 

Naja, immerhin fast 7 Std. heute auf'm Radl gesessen ... man(n) hatt ja eh nix besseres zu tun


----------



## Erdi01 (24. März 2008)

*MALLE Tag 6*

*MAT und mir ging's einigermaßen also sind wir zu Zweit los Richtung Randa ...*




*... wir passierten Montouri ...*




*... und schraubten uns hoch auf den Malle Tafelberg. Im Kloster Cura ...*




*... machten wir Pause. Das erste Kuota links, kann froh sein, dass es seine Schaltung noch hatt. Ich habe nur noch RED gesehen *sapper* *hechel* ...*




*... wir genossen noch die Rundumsicht und machten uns ...*




*... auf den Heimweg. Wir folgten dem Schattenmann, der wollte auch nach Can Picafort *




*Der Tag versöhnte etwas für die bescheidenen zwei Vorherigen. 
Jungs Ihr habt da was verpasst * 

*Forstsetzung folgt ...*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kedi (24. März 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> das ist das STICHWORT, Du alter Sack  Wünsch ich Dir auch noch zum Runden




karsten13, du hast die 30iger-Marke überschritten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ??? 
Wünsche dir alles Liebe und Gute nachträglich, du Babbsack ... sexy Shirt, das du da in Sizilien geschenkt bekommen hast  ... 

Und ehe ich es vergesse: 50/34 kombiniert mit 12-29 ...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Salü, kedi


----------



## theobviousfaker (24. März 2008)

War ne schöne Tour heute mit Erdi, Karsten und Lupo. Irgendwann hats schön angefangen zu schneien und am Ende war einfach nur noch alles nass. Meine abgefrorenen Zehen gegen Ende haben den Spaß ein wenig getrübt, ebenso wie mein Zeitdruck (aber wenigstens wars was schönes! ). Da ich eigentlich kein Langstreckenfahrer bin ich ganz zufrieden, hatte ab und zu meine Hänger aber was solls  Gegen Ende hätt ich nochma ne Stunde lang Gas geben können, haste ja gemerkt Lupo


----------



## Lupo (24. März 2008)

und ich dachte du hast die sprints nur eingelegt um deine füsse wieder warm zu kriegen  aber wennde was gesagt hättest wär ich gern nochn paar extra schleifen mit dir gefahrn


----------



## Marathon2004 (24. März 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ich auch ... Das ist die NoName-Variante *dieses Lenkers* zu 1/5 des Preises. Neu beim Ebucht-Händler. Habe eigentlich was ganz Anderes gesucht, aber bei sowas wird nicht lange gezögert, sondern im Vorbeigehen auf's Knöpfchen gedrückt. Brauchen tue ich den Lenker nicht. Aber wenn's so weiter geht ist aus dem ursprünglichen Rahmentausch ein zweiter Renner geworden. Dann freut sich Raven auf *dauerhafte* Gesellschaft eines six13



Der Link führt mich zwar zu HiBike, aber da auf ne leere Seite.  

Habe leider viel zu spät hier rein geschaut (aber Ostern gibts halt auch ne Menge familiäre Pflichten  ). Bei mir gabs heute mal wieder eine Runde mit dem Renner.  

Die erste 1/4h hat's auch noch Sonne gehabt (und ich ne dunkle Sonnenbrille  ). Dann bedeckt und die letzte Stunde Schneefall.


----------



## karsten13 (24. März 2008)

Kedi schrieb:


> karsten13, du hast die 30iger-Marke überschritten
> 
> 
> 
> ...



danke für die Glückwünsche, aber die 30iger-Marke ist schon 10 Jahre alt  



Kedi schrieb:


> ... sexy Shirt, das du da in Sizilien geschenkt bekommen hast  ...



 Du siehst auch alles ...



Kedi schrieb:


> Und ehe ich es vergesse: 50/34 kombiniert mit 12-29 ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



34/29 hört sich wirklich krass an (wir reden hier vom RR), aber ich bin vorher 39/29 gefahren (2x Transalp, 3x Ötzi) und das war mir noch zu wenig, sprich, ich wollte immer noch zurückschalten. Der letzte Ötzi hat mit 34/29 besser geklappt ...

Was macht die Partnersuche? Also ich meine für die JTT ...  

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## theobviousfaker (24. März 2008)

Lupo schrieb:


> und ich dachte du hast die sprints nur eingelegt um deine füsse wieder warm zu kriegen  aber wennde was gesagt hättest wär ich gern nochn paar extra schleifen mit dir gefahrn



Ich hätte ja gern, aber ich war eh schon spät dran  Hatte einen persönlich doch sehr wichtigen Termin  Außerdem froren mir am Ende ja die rechten Zehen wieder ein  
Dein Angebot nehm ich aber beim nächsten guten Wetter wahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (24. März 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *MALLE Tag 6*



wenn hier schon dauernd von RR auf Malle die Rede ist: Hier gibt's ne Kurzinfo zu unserem Sizilien-Trainingslager und die Links zu den Bildern  .

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Erdi01 (24. März 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Du siehst auch alles ...
> Karsten.



*ICH AUCH *

Man nennt mich auch BigBrotherEisbär


----------



## Erdi01 (24. März 2008)

Marathon2004 schrieb:


> Der Link führt mich zwar zu HiBike, aber da auf ne leere Seite.



Komisch, um den Lenker ging's ...





*Übrigens* werde ich Dehnen die Woche wohl auch noch ein Besuch abstatten. Meine RR's auf dem Rush haben sich verabschiedet. Was Neues muß her, aber kein Schwalbe mehr. Werde wohl mal Contis Mountain King probieren. Fährt den von uns Jemand


----------



## Rinna (24. März 2008)

Meine Erfahrung mit Carbonlenkern:


----------



## Erdi01 (25. März 2008)

... das sieht mir doch stark nach unsachgemäßer Behandlung aus  Hoffe Du hattest nicht viel abbekommen ...


----------



## Rinna (25. März 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ... das sieht mir doch stark nach unsachgemäßer Behandlung aus  Hoffe Du hattest nicht viel abbekommen ...


Ball ...
.............Kind ...
...........................Rolle ...

Ich bin heil geblieben 

N8
Corinna


----------



## Kedi (25. März 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> danke für die Glückwünsche, aber die 30iger-Marke ist schon 10 Jahre alt



Du machst mich schwach ... noch älter  ...  ... ?



karsten13 schrieb:


> Was macht die Partnersuche? Also ich meine für die JTT ...
> 
> Gruss,
> Karsten.



Jetzt machst du mich auch noch fertisch ... 

Also da haben sich ein "Weißer Hirsch"  , über 10.000 km/p.a.-Männer, ein Mitteldistanz-Triathletin ganz aus der Nähe   und noch ein Typ gemeldet. Der wollte seiner Frau über Ostern verklickern, dass er mit einer anderen Frau die JTT fährt. Sie kann net mehr mitfahren, hat aber schiss, ihn zu verlieren .... Probleme ... Probleme ... Probleme ... Ich glaub, ich fahre alleine ... das ganze Gesülze geht mir auf den Sack  .

Salü, kedi
50/34_und zum Reintreten: 12-29


----------



## Kedi (25. März 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *Übrigens* werde ich Dehnen die Woche wohl auch noch ein Besuch abstatten. Meine RR's auf dem Rush haben sich verabschiedet.



Hat sich der Stenger bei dir gemeldet? 

Ich werde definitiv am Samstag mit dem MTB nach Hösbach hinfahren. Hoffentlich bessert sich bis dahin das Wetter. Momentan liegt da hinten in der Ecke überall Schnne  .

Salü, kedi


----------



## Lanzelot (25. März 2008)

> Ich werde definitiv am Samstag mit dem MTB nach Hösbach hinfahren. Hoffentlich bessert sich bis dahin das Wetter. Momentan liegt da hinten in der Ecke überall Schnne  .



Der Schnee ist schon lange wieder weg, Du hast also freie Fahrt


----------



## Erdi01 (25. März 2008)

Kedi schrieb:


> Hat sich der Stenger bei dir gemeldet?


bislang nicht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marathon2004 (25. März 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> danke für die Glückwünsche, aber die 30iger-Marke ist schon 10 Jahre alt



Au da habe was verpasst.  

Aber es ist bestimmt noch nicht zu spät, herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich zum Geburtstag zu sagen.


----------



## Erdi01 (25. März 2008)

*Malle Tag 7*

Der letzte Tag auf Malle. Während Google und ich vorn am Stand in einer Bar waren um zu essen und zu trinken fuhren MAT und Dr.Faust noch mal in die Bucht von Cala San Vincence. Am Abend brachte uns der Flieger wieder zurück in die dunkle, kalte deutsche Wirklichkeit  

*UND ICH FAHR WIEDER HIN*


----------



## Kedi (26. März 2008)

Lanzelot schrieb:


> Der Schnee ist schon lange wieder weg, Du hast also freie Fahrt



Und seit heute liegt er wieder :kotz: .  


Salü, kedi


----------



## Lanzelot (26. März 2008)

> Und seit heute liegt er wieder



leider  , aber bis zum WE soll deutliche Besserung in Sicht sein, wenn man dem Wetterbericht glauben soll

Gruss

Lanzelot


----------



## Kedi (26. März 2008)

Lanzelot schrieb:


> leider  , aber bis zum WE soll deutliche Besserung in Sicht sein, wenn man dem Wetterbericht glauben soll
> 
> Gruss
> 
> Lanzelot



Ja, das hoffe ich sehr ... ich will endlich Frühling, Sommer, S O N N E ...    .


Salü, kedi


----------



## troll (26. März 2008)

Kedi schrieb:


> Ja, das hoffe ich sehr ... ich will endlich Frühling, Sommer, S O N N E ...    .
> 
> 
> Salü, kedi



vom DWD supercomputer berechnet :

Die Sommermonate Juni und Juli werden dieses Jahr mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit zu warm werden. Das ist eines der Ergebnisse eines neuen Verfahrens für langfristige Klimaprognosen, das der Deutsche Wetterdienst (DWD) vorstellte.


die kollegen vom dwd liegen oft richtig ...hoffen wir das beste....


salü
t.


p.s.  danke erdi !


----------



## Lanzelot (26. März 2008)

Mir würde es schon langen, wenn ich nicht ständig soviel anziehen muss, wenn ich fahren will......


----------



## Kedi (26. März 2008)

troll schrieb:


> vom DWD supercomputer berechnet :
> 
> Die Sommermonate Juni und Juli werden dieses Jahr mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit zu warm werden. Das ist eines der Ergebnisse eines neuen Verfahrens für langfristige Klimaprognosen, das der Deutsche Wetterdienst (DWD) vorstellte.
> 
> ...




Warme, gar heiße Temperaturen ... "Kollege", da geht die Post ab  .


Salü, kedi


----------



## RedRum05 (26. März 2008)

Wo ist der Klimawandel, wenn man ihn mal braucht? Auf nichts ist verlass - zu wenig Regen, zu wenig Schnee...  
Fahrt mehr Auto, weniger Rad 

In diesem Sinne auf ein _sonniges _und hoffentlich _warmes 2oo8 _


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kedi (27. März 2008)

Kedi schrieb:


> Hat sich der Stenger bei dir gemeldet?
> 
> Salü, kedi





Erdi01 schrieb:


> bislang nicht ...



Jetzt habe ich die Lager doch von einem Freund erhalten , der irgendwas mit INA (?) zu hat  . 

*Erdi01,* falls du noch zum Stenger hinfahren musst: 
Du brauchst mir keine Lager mitzubringen; Klaus (Stenger) habe ich auch schon eine E-Mail geschickt ...

Salü, kedi


----------



## Erdi01 (27. März 2008)

... Doppelpost ?!?


----------



## Erdi01 (27. März 2008)

*@Kedi* OK, der hatt sich im übrigen immer noch nicht bei mir gemeldet


----------



## Kedi (27. März 2008)

Gibt es irgendwelche Planungen am WE mit MTB? Es soll warm werden ...  

Salü, kedi


----------



## Google (27. März 2008)

Ja, da gibts eine *lecker Trailtour *vom Google. Ist aber wohl leider nicht Deinen Vorstellungen entsprechend  

...aber hoffentlich für ein paar von Euch!  Wenns erwünscht wird, können wir auch erst um 12:00 Uhr los  

@Lupo, thebviousfaker, KillerN, Karsten13, BlackTrek, Jazzmann, [email protected] Wie siehts aus ?

Ich jedenfalls bin aufgrund der Wetteraussichten ganz heiß auf Trails  

Und dann möchte ich Euch meinen *neuen Versuch* nicht vorenthalten. 

Falls Ihr auch mal im Hanauer Revier unterwegs sein wollt - und überhaupt-, würd ich mich über jede kleine Threadbeteiligung freuen. Mal schauen was draus wird. Ich sehs loooocker  

Grüße

Google


----------



## theobviousfaker (27. März 2008)

Klingt genial! Ich steh ja sowieso mehr auf Trails 
Ich werd mir die Zeit freihalten. Ich muss zwar noch lernen aber das verschieb ich dann einfach auf später.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (27. März 2008)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Klingt genial! Ich steh ja sowieso mehr auf Trails
> Ich werd mir die Zeit freihalten. Ich muss zwar noch lernen aber das verschieb ich dann einfach auf später.


  Seh ich genauso  Da muß man einfach Prioritäten setzen  

Natürlich gehts nicht nur trailig ab, geht im Spessart leider nicht. Megatrails ist leicht übertrieben..Aber wir fahren da alles was die  Umgegend  zu bieten hat...vorzugsweise in die richtige Richtung. Nämlich nach unten


----------



## Lupo (27. März 2008)

Google schrieb:


> @Lupo, thebviousfaker, KillerN, Karsten13, BlackTrek, Jazzmann, [email protected] Wie siehts aus ?...



weisses noch net, kann sein dass ich am sa. arbeiten muss.

wenn, dann bin ich ganz spontan dabei.....


----------



## karsten13 (28. März 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Zur Geschwindigkeit: Nach oben gehts diesmal in einem sehr gemütlichen Tempo, nach unten solls umso schneller sein damits auch richtig Spass macht.



ist bei mir genau umgekehrt 



Google schrieb:


> @Lupo, thebviousfaker, KillerN, Karsten13, BlackTrek, Jazzmann, [email protected] Wie siehts aus ?



Also samstags ist bei mir momentan Taunus gesetzt.

@KillerN: Nun sind wir heute nicht gefahren und es ist trocken geblieben, war ja klar ...  

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Erdi01 (28. März 2008)

Moin,

Ich wünsch der Hanau-Abteilung viel Erfolg.


Google schrieb:


> @Lupo, thebviousfaker, KillerN, Karsten13, BlackTrek, Jazzmann, [email protected] Wie siehts aus ?


Ich komme bestimmt vorbei, aber nicht dieses WE. Mein *Rush* ist momentan radlos, muß mit dem *Hardtail* und/oder *Renner* vorlieb nehmen und außerdem, wenn sie schon mal fragt ...


Kedi schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendwelche Planungen am WE mit MTB?
> Salü, kedi


... bekommt sie von mir auch eine Antwort und was Passendes angeboten. *ODW-Burgentour*, ob SA oder SO ist mir egal, ich fahr sowieso an beiden Tagen. Jetzt liegt's erstmal an *Ihr* ob sie überhaupt mir mir fahren will 


karsten13 schrieb:


> @KillerN: Nun sind wir heute nicht gefahren und es ist trocken geblieben, war ja klar ...


... ich war an der frischen Luft  

GN8


----------



## Kedi (28. März 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Mein *Rush* ist momentan radlos, muß mit dem *Hardtail* und/oder *Renner* vorlieb nehmen und außerdem, wenn sie schon mal fragt ...
> 
> ...



Mein Renner ist noch nicht ganz fertig ... 

Sonntag mit MTB wäre gut, wenn kaum Trails dabei sind. Lieber bergauf  .
Wie sieht es mit Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit aus .... so ab 12:00 Uhr (nach Uhrumstellung von Sa. auf So. eigentlich 11:00 Uhr   )  ...?

Salü, kedi


----------



## Google (28. März 2008)

@[email protected] Dann hoffe mer mal, dass Du am Samstag kein Geld verdienen mußt  

@[email protected] Das muß geändert werden. Dein Fullygäulchen braucht unbedingt einen artgerechten Auslauf. Vielleicht das nächste mal  

Grüße

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (28. März 2008)

> Sonntag mit MTB wäre gut, wenn kaum Trails dabei sind. Lieber bergauf  .
> Wie sieht es mit Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit aus .... so ab 12:00 Uhr (nach Uhrumstellung von Sa. auf So. eigentlich 11:00 Uhr   )  ...?
> 
> Salü, kedi


OK, ich mache alles passend. Vllt bekomme ich dann morgen sogar mein *Rush* noch einsatzbereit  

Also denn, auf in den Odenwald zur ...

*WIPOKA-Abschlußtour*

... ja Abschluß, der WIPOKA geht am Sonntag zu Ende 



Kedi schrieb:


> Mein Renner ist noch nicht ganz fertig ...


... wenn er eine Woche später fertig ist, würde ich *Dich* und wer sonst noch Lust darauf hatt, gerne mitnehmen zu meiner traditionellen *RTF Seasoneröffnung in Eppertshausen*, wäre dann der 06. April 

CU


----------



## Lupo (28. März 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Mein Rush ist momentan radlos, muß mit dem Hardtail und/oder Renner vorlieb nehmen





Erdi01 schrieb:


> ... Vllt bekomme ich dann morgen sogar mein *Rush* noch einsatzbereit  ...



   für keeeeeedi tut er alles*muntersingt*


----------



## Kedi (28. März 2008)

Lupo schrieb:


> für keeeeeedi tut er alles*muntersingt*




..........
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





..........

Salü und gute Nacht, kedi


----------



## fohns (29. März 2008)

Schöne Tour, Erdi.
Die fahre ich gerne mal mit, wenn ich wieder fit bin. Derzeit bin ich froh, wenn ich nach 50km ohne HM nicht vom Bike falle  
Ich muss daher dieses WE noch ein wenig rumspacken...

Viel Spaß den Fahrer(inne)n und viele Grüße vom 
fohns.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (29. März 2008)

*SÄCKE* ... tut nicht so als ob es seit Adam und Eva schon jemals anders gewesen wäre ...



 

Also ich entschwinde jetzt erstmal Richtung Hibike, lass mir dort eine Schubkarre MK's bringen, wiege die aus und nehm die zwei Leichtesten mit . Könnt ich natürlich nicht machen, wenn ich jetzt schaffe müßt  oder mich jetzt mit dem Hardtail über die Google Trails roppen müßte  

Ich fahr dann lieber morgen mit meinem *Rush* und meiner kleenen *Eisbärenfreundin*  

*@Fohns*, Du darfst jederzeit gerne unsere Zweisamkeit stören ...


----------



## fohns (29. März 2008)

Siehste, das wollte ich doch mit guten Argumenten vermeiden


----------



## Erdi01 (29. März 2008)

*hatt einer Eurer Reifen schon mal SO von INNEN ausgesehen *  





*und so sah der Latex an der Stelle aus. Immerhin noch Dicht* 





*Jetzt habe ich einen patriotischen Reifen drauf*  





*nur die Farbe vom King Schrfiftzug   hätte die nicht gelb oder blau  sein können*  





*Jetzt weis ich wie zu Hibike mim Radl komme*


----------



## theobviousfaker (29. März 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ...oder mich jetzt mit dem Hardtail über die Google Trails roppen müßte


Du Weichei    Man brauch doch kein Fully um Spaß zu haben, ich fands jedenfalls geil  Danke Google!


----------



## karsten13 (29. März 2008)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Du Weichei    Man brauch doch kein Fully um Spaß zu haben, ich fands jedenfalls geil  Danke Google!



ich fand's heute im Taunus auch geil


----------



## Kedi (29. März 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *nur die Farbe vom King Schrfiftzug   hätte die nicht gelb oder blau  sein können*



Nö 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .



Erdi01 schrieb:


> *Jetzt weis ich wie zu Hibike mim Radl komme*



Du bist mit dem Radl hingefahren? Schade, wäre gerne mit, aber um die Mittagszeit war die IBC-WebSeite bei mir überhaupt nicht zu öffnen ... irgendwelche Symbole fehlen immer noch ....
Ich habe mich wieder mal alleine in den Spessart begeben: 109 km, 1.390 hm, 23,4 km/h. Bin platt
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Aber morgen wird gefahren  .

Salü, kedi


----------



## Kedi (29. März 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> ich fand's heute im Taunus auch geil





Schöne Sauerei  .

Salü, kedi


----------



## Erdi01 (30. März 2008)

Kedi schrieb:


> Du bist mit dem Radl hingefahren? Schade, wäre gerne mit,


Ja, zum ersten Mal. Müssen wir halt ein anderes Mal "Bummeln" fahren  



> 109 km, 1.390 hm, 23,4 km/h. Salü, kedi


DAS war dann wohl eher nicht "gebummelt" Also doch Rennmaus  

Das wird heute aber gemütlicher, eher läääänger, warum?, weil wenn mich meine Sinne nicht täuschen ...

... meine liebe Claudy  heute 

 hatt. Und ich hoffe mal, dass sie heute 

  machen muß  

Ich hätte dann auch ein Geschenk für sie und würde sie am letzen Tag des WIPOKA nach abfangen    

Bis später ...


----------



## Google (30. März 2008)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Du Weichei    Man brauch doch kein Fully um Spaß zu haben, ich fands jedenfalls geil  Danke Google!


Aber Bitte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kedi (30. März 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Das wird heute aber gemütlicher, eher läääänger ...
> Bis später ...



Statt gemütlich wurde es ganz schön lang, windig ...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... trotz Kabelriss kamen dann am Ende 145 km, 6,5 Std. und +/- 900 hm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 zusammen.

Wegen des 3. Blocktages war bei mir nicht mehr viel drin ... beim nächsten Mal wird der Rest nachgeholt  . Danke, Erdi01  .

Salü, kedi


----------



## Erdi01 (30. März 2008)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Man brauch doch kein Fully um Spaß zu haben,


STIMMT ... *Kedi* langt und schon wird's spassig ... und wenn dann noch das *Rush* dabei ist, ist's um so besser  

Ich könnte Euch ja jetzt ein Bild vom *Burgfräulein* präsentieren, aber da ich weis wie sehr sie das lieben würde  Halte ich es unter Verschluß und erfreue mich selber daran  

Ich hoffe, dem *Burgfräulein* hatte die Streckenwahl zugesagt. Mit den paar Matschecken steckt man(n) halt nicht drinn, wenn die Waldarbeiter zuschlagen, ist man(n) halt machtlos   

Mir hatt's heute auch gelangt, mit Dir unterwegs das fordert einen selbst noch am 3. Blocktag  Egal, jederzeit wieder ... 

*Was mir gerade noch einfällt:* wenn wir mal nicht miteinander beschäfftigt waren, habe ich mich mir dem Mountain King Supersonic 2.2 beschäfftigt  Mein erstes Fazit: *TOP* Rollt so leicht ab wie der RR, ist komfortabler durch mehr Masse und größere Stollen und wühlt sich dadurch DEUTLICH besser durch Schlampes. Und subjektiv bietet er viel mehr Fahrsicherheit. Das alles bei nur geringem Mehrgewicht  Ich muß zu den Google Trails oder gleich in den Taunus  

*@Bad Offenbach*, ist das Monte Mare wieder offen  Ich denke nicht das ich es schaffe reinzukommen, aber auf das "Danach" hätte ich schon Lust


----------



## Google (30. März 2008)

Und was hat der Rest so gemacht? Schade dass man sich nicht zwei- oder dreiteilen kann.


----------



## Claudy (31. März 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> .............
> 
> Ich hätte dann auch ein Geschenk für sie und würde sie am letzen Tag des WIPOKA nach abfangen



Erdi; der Frauenversteher  - Bye Bye WiPo 2007/2008

Liebe Grüße deine Claudy


----------



## Marathon2004 (31. März 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ...........
> Ich könnte Euch ja jetzt ein Bild vom *Burgfräulein* präsentieren, aber da ich weis wie sehr sie das lieben würde  Halte ich es unter Verschluß und erfreue mich selber daran
> ................



Menno. Das hätte ich aber gerne gesehe.  



Google schrieb:


> Und was hat der Rest so gemacht? Schade dass man sich nicht zwei- oder dreiteilen kann.



Also ich bin viel mit dem Renner   gefahren. Der hat dringend auslauf gebraucht nach dem Frustwetter im März.   Am Samstag dann noch ne kurze Runde mit dem Eisbärenmounti.  Dann war ich noch laufen (mit neuer pers. Bestzeit über 10 Km beim 15. Schnellen Zehner in Niederrodenbach  ).


----------



## Kedi (31. März 2008)

Marathon2004 schrieb:


> Menno. Das hätte ich aber gerne gesehe.



Wir werden uns bestimmt noch live erleben  .

Salü, kedi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saharadesertfox (31. März 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> ich fand's heute im Taunus auch geil



Du bist noch ganzu gut dabei weggekommen: MTB-Weichei >>Matschvermeider<<


----------



## Marathon2004 (31. März 2008)

Kedi schrieb:


> Wir werden uns bestimmt noch live erleben  .
> 
> Salü, kedi



Na, das will ich doch hoffen.


----------



## Miss Marple (31. März 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Bad Offenbach*, ist das Monte Mare wieder offen  Ich denke nicht das ich es schaffe reinzukommen, aber auf das "Danach" hätte ich schon Lust



Hallo Erdi, wir sind heute Abend da und haben ein kleines Paket für dich dabei, dessen Inhalt auch mit "C" anfangen kann   .

Gruß Martina


----------



## Erdi01 (31. März 2008)

Miss Marple schrieb:


> Hallo Erdi, wir sind heute Abend da und haben ein kleines Paket für dich dabei, dessen Inhalt auch mit "C" anfangen kann   .
> 
> Gruß Martina


    ich hatte doch gar nicht Geburtstag. Ich muß dann mal los ... *platzvorneugier*

*Edith:* Cool, danke für's mitbringen  Die kleinen C's können mit den großen sogar auf Tour gehen


----------



## Erdi01 (31. März 2008)

Claudy schrieb:


> - Bye Bye WiPo 2007/2008
> 
> Liebe Grüße deine Claudy


Ja, das war's dann mit dem WIPOKA  Und NEIN es wundert mich nicht das Du Dich gestern noch mal auf's Radl geschwungen hast - Stichwort: Ergeiz  



   Glückwunsch meiner lieben *Claudy* zum Sporty Team Sieg  

Aaaaber ... ich weis, was meine kleene _zu bescheidene_ *Kedi* in Wirklichkeit gefahren ist ... da kann ich Ihr nur noch die Hand zu reichen 

 *RESPEKT !*

So, und was machen wir nuh


----------



## karsten13 (31. März 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> So, und was machen wir nuh



um Killer's Avatar zu zitieren: Einfach mal die ...  
Ansonsten eröffne ich Dir hier noch den ultimativen Schmerzfrei-Chancenlos-Baggern-Oder-Fu*k-My-Cannondale-Thread


----------



## karsten13 (31. März 2008)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Du bist noch ganzu gut dabei weggekommen: MTB-Weichei >>Matschvermeider<<



klar Oli, ich als Weichei und Matschvermeider fahre halt mit Schutzblechen  - und deshalb hatte ich auch keine Schei$$e im Gebiß


----------



## Erdi01 (1. April 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> um Killer's Avatar zu zitieren: Einfach mal die ...



DANKE, genau darauf wollte ich hinaus  

Alle Jahre wieder das Gleiche, WIPOKA vorbei, MALLE vorbei, die MOTIVATION liegt schon lange im Keller, lege mich jetzt dazu, ich gehe jetzt in die SOMMERPAUSE ...

Andere Neider sind dran ...


----------



## saharadesertfox (1. April 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> klar Oli, ich als Weichei und Matschvermeider fahre halt mit Schutzblechen  - und deshalb hatte ich auch keine Schei$$e im Gebiß



Die Fotos bei flickr sind mal wieder genial!!!

Wie wärs statt WiPo, Hartei und Weichei Synonyme sammeln:
Matschvermeider <-> Matschfresse

... wem fällt noch was ein?


----------



## theobviousfaker (1. April 2008)

Fully <-> Hardtail ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tarrywile (1. April 2008)

? <-> !


----------



## saharadesertfox (1. April 2008)

WAB-Fahrer <-> Trailrakete

P.S.:
WAB steht für Waldautobahn.
Trailrakete stammt von Claudy die am 23.02. von Dennis der "Trailrakete" bei GoCrazy schwärmt


----------



## Claudy (1. April 2008)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> WAB-Fahrer <-> Trailrakete
> 
> P.S.:
> WAB steht für Waldautobahn.
> Trailrakete stammt von Claudy die am 23.02. von Dennis der "Trailrakete" bei GoCrazy schwärmt




Mein lieber Herr Saharadesertfox,

es wäre mir eine große Ehre, wenn sie künftig das Wort - Trailrakete - verwenden würden  . 

Liebe Grüße Anke

PS: ich habe die Fahrkünste unseres lieben Guides Dennis gelobt - schwärmen klingt anders bei mir.....


----------



## saharadesertfox (1. April 2008)

Claudy schrieb:


> Mein lieber Herr Saharadesertfox,
> 
> es wäre mir eine große Ehre, wenn sie künftig das Wort - Trailrakete - verwenden würden  .
> 
> ...



Na gut, dann nur bewundert.


----------



## loti (1. April 2008)

So,
da schreib ich doch auch mal wieder, damit niemand glaubt mit dem Winterpokal wären auch die Radtouren vorbei.
Die Saison fängt jetzt erst richtig an!
Meine Räder brauchen Auslauf. Im April ist Rennrad-Zeit.

*Mein Nightride wird mit der Sommerzeit zu Spinning im Freien*
Jeden Mittwoch 18 Uhr 30 
Ca. 40 km auf schmalen Wegen, oft auch Trails genannt, 
ca. 2 Stunden Fahrzeit
anschließend Umtrunk in der "Blauen Blume"

*Samstag, 5. April 10-18 Uhr*
*Tour nach Griesheim zum »Spanier«
*70 km, leicht hügelig, ca. 300 hm,
Wir umrunden Darmstadt im Koberstädter Wald, fahren bei Traisa in die Rheinebene und machen Mittagspause beim »Spanier« in Griesheim. Durch die Riedebene geht's zurück nach Dreieich.

*Und am 6. April bin ich natürlich bei der RTF in Eppertshausen dabei!*

*Samstag, 12. April, 9-16 Uhr*
*Rennrad-Tour Hassenroth und Hippelsbach*
100 km, hügelig, ca. 800 hm,
Nach einer langen Anfahrt in der Ebene über Altheim und Semd kommen wir zum heftigen Anstieg nach Hassenroth. Eine weitere Steigung führt uns zur Pause nach Hippelsbach. Über Dieburg geht es zurück.
loti


----------



## Tarrywile (1. April 2008)

Rize <-> Moto

I'm gone ...


----------



## Marathon2004 (1. April 2008)

loti schrieb:


> So,
> da schreib ich doch auch mal wieder, damit niemand glaubt mit dem Winterpokal wären auch die Radtouren vorbei.
> Die Saison fängt jetzt erst richtig an!
> Meine Räder brauchen Auslauf. Im April ist Rennrad-Zeit.
> ...



Schönes Programm.   

Und als Egelsbacher sollte ich es doch endlich mal schaffen, teilzunehmen.  

Sind die Mittwoch 18 Uhr 30 Touren jetzt mit dem Renner oder mit dem Mounti?


----------



## loti (2. April 2008)

Die Mittwochs-Touren sind fürs MTB. Ich fahre mit dem Fully. Aber es gab auch schon Leute, die sind mit dem Crosser mitgefahren. Wird dann öfter ganz schön rutschig.
loti


----------



## KillerN (2. April 2008)

EDIT: Problem gelöst UNI Werkstatt hilft mir weiter

@Google Schöne Tour gestern, wieviel KM hattest du auf deinem Tacho, ich glaube ich habe meine Daten von gestern irgendwie gelöscht *g*

Grüße Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (2. April 2008)

@[email protected] Na ja, die Tour an sich war jetzt ja nicht gerade der Knaller. Aber das wir 5 schnatternde Jungs waren. Das hat mir gefallen  Ich hatte 66 Km drauf.



loti schrieb:


> Ca. 40 km auf schmalen Wegen, *oft auch Trails genannt,*


Also dess find ich lustisch


----------



## Kedi (3. April 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ... die MOTIVATION liegt schon lange im Keller, lege mich jetzt dazu, ...



Bau da unten nicht so viel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ............... du wirst beobachtet 





 .......

Salü, kedi


----------



## KillerN (3. April 2008)

Wo sind eigentlich die diesjähren Aprilscherze alla ich höre auf und verkauf meine Bikes gewesen ?


----------



## Google (3. April 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> DANKE, genau darauf wollte ich hinaus
> 
> Alle Jahre wieder das Gleiche, WIPOKA vorbei, MALLE vorbei, die MOTIVATION liegt schon lange im Keller, lege mich jetzt dazu, ich gehe jetzt in die SOMMERPAUSE ...
> 
> Andere Neider sind dran ...


 Ja Volker  Wie konnte ich das nur (wirklich) überlesen! Wenn es nicht schon wieder am 01.04.08 von Dir gepostet worden wäre, könnte ich Dir das fast abkaufen  Ich krieg mein Rotz und Kotz nicht los und mach eben auch ein bisserl langsamer. Wobei das auch ganz nett ist.... Ich meine die Trails fahren  

Deshalb werde ich auch dieses WE, diesmal am Sonntag meine 

*2.te Megatrailtour*

anbieten.

Wie siehts bei Euch aus? Ich freue mich auf jeden Mitfahrer. @[email protected] Vielleicht hast Du ja diesmal Zeit UND Lust? @[email protected] Du kennst ja die Trails und bist ja auch schon mal mitgefahren. Und so ganz unlustisch wars ja für Dich net. Wir machen auch ein Kuchenpäuschen. Würd mich freuen  Oder auf was spekulierst Du? 

Startzeit ist noch ein bisserl aushandelbar  und wenns keine Backsteine regnet, möchte ich auf alle Fälle fahren.

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja  

Grüße

Google


----------



## fohns (4. April 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *Was mir gerade noch einfällt:* wenn wir mal nicht miteinander beschäfftigt waren, habe ich mich mir dem Mountain King Supersonic 2.2 beschäfftigt  Mein erstes Fazit: *TOP* Rollt so leicht ab wie der RR, ist komfortabler durch mehr Masse und größere Stollen und wühlt sich dadurch DEUTLICH besser durch Schlampes. Und subjektiv bietet er viel mehr Fahrsicherheit. Das alles bei nur geringem Mehrgewicht



Erdi, was hattest du denn vorher drauf??
*Edit**leichtmatschkoppigmodusein* ach soo, RR meint wohl RacingRalph. oder? *leichtmatschkoppigmodusaus* 


Viele Grüße an alle vom 
fohns.


----------



## Kedi (4. April 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *Was mir gerade noch einfällt:* wenn wir mal nicht miteinander beschäfftigt waren, habe ich mich mir dem Mountain King Supersonic 2.2 beschäfftigt



... dieser Satz hätte auch entschärft werden müssen ... fällt mir gerade auf ... 

Fohns, ich glaube, er ist im Keller eingeschlafen  .

Salü, kedi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fohns (4. April 2008)

Kedi schrieb:


> ... dieser Satz hätte auch entschärft werden müssen ... fällt mir gerade auf ...
> 
> Fohns, ich glaube, er ist im Keller eingeschlafen  .
> 
> Salü, kedi



von was er wohl träumt?


----------



## Google (4. April 2008)

Kedi schrieb:


> ... dieser Satz hätte auch entschärft werden müssen ... fällt mir gerade auf ...


Du versuchst ihn aber auch immer ein bisserl zu locken


----------



## fohns (5. April 2008)

Der Erdi genießt und schweigt.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (5. April 2008)

@ Google Wie geht es eigentlich der Genesung???


----------



## Google (5. April 2008)

Ist schlechtes Wetter draussen oder warum wird allerortens soviel gepostet?  

Der Husten ist stark im gehen, kaum noch der Rede Wert. Der Kopf ist seit heute Morgen schon fast frei, der Schnupfen aber noch da aber auch schon am gehen. Danke der Nachfrage


----------



## Kedi (5. April 2008)

fohns schrieb:


> Der Erdi genießt und schweigt.


----------



## Tarrywile (5. April 2008)

Hi, ich bin Tarrywile from Loge und seit ersten April auf Promotiontour in Deutschland  

Ich glaube um den es hier geht habe ich auch schon kennengelernt  

Der baut da unten rum und versucht sich irgendein Original zu kopieren  , klappt aber irgendwie nicht und ist gerade ziemlich angepisst. Nichts und Niemand kann ihn da unten im Moment rauslocken.

Ich versuch's mal mit einer Einladung in my Home


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (5. April 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Der Husten ist stark im gehen, kaum noch der Rede Wert. Der Kopf ist seit heute Morgen schon fast frei, der Schnupfen aber noch da aber auch schon am gehen. Danke der Nachfrage




......


----------



## Google (5. April 2008)

Guude Volker


----------



## fohns (5. April 2008)

Tarrywile schrieb:


> Hi, ich bin Tarrywile from Loge und seit ersten April auf Promotiontour in Deutschland
> 
> Ich glaube um den es hier geht habe ich auch schon kennengelernt
> 
> ...



Weltklasse!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kedi (5. April 2008)

Tarrywile schrieb:


> Hi, ich bin Tarrywile from Loge und seit ersten April auf Promotiontour in Deutschland



Etwa für Cannondale  ?!?



Tarrywile schrieb:


> Ich glaube um den es hier geht habe ich auch schon kennengelernt




Wenn du den  dann zu Hause beim Basteln besuchst, kannst du ihm auch berichten, dass Niemand gestern von einem RR-Fahrer attackiert wurde. Es hat Niemand  viel Kraft gekostet ..... es war sehr ... sehr nah dran an der 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




grenze .... Niemand auf ihrem MTB hat ihn dann doch platt gefahren hat. Er fuhr auf einem Cannodale 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .




Ach ..., und Tarrywile,... sag doch bitte Bescheid, wenn der  aufgehört hat zu träumen  .

Salü, kedi


----------



## karsten13 (6. April 2008)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Matschvermeider <-> Matschfresse
> 
> ... wem fällt noch was ein?



von wegen Matschvermeider, wo warst Du heute? 

edit sagt: gestern ...


----------



## Tarrywile (6. April 2008)

Kedi schrieb:


> Niemand gestern von einem RR-Fahrer attackiert wurde. ...  Niemand auf ihrem MTB hat ihn dann doch platt gefahren hat. Er fuhr auf einem Cannodale


Hi schöne Unbekannte, Du bist doch ein Mädchen - oder  Ich sage mal ja, weil dieses Phänomen geschieht öfters! Unsere Renner sind einfach zu g*** für diese Welt. Wenn ein Super6 System6 oder 6.13, womöglich noch mit goldigen Blättern, irgendwo auftaucht, müssen die Mädels da hin und ran  

Wie auch immer, ich muß weiter ...  
Werd noch kurz beim   vorbei machen um ihn zu 

 und um noch was da zu lassen  

Wünsch Euch noch viel Spaß und Ride on  

Cheers 
T from L


----------



## Marathon2004 (6. April 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> .....Alle Jahre wieder das Gleiche, WIPOKA vorbei, MALLE vorbei, die MOTIVATION liegt schon lange im Keller, lege mich jetzt dazu, ich gehe jetzt in die SOMMERPAUSE ...




Genau das ist bei mir diese Woche passiert. Nicht einen Meter geradelt.  (Allerdings nen bisserl gelaufen  ).

Hoffentlich giebt es in Deutschland irgendwann auch mal wieder gutes Wetter.  

Was machen eigentlich die Trikots?


----------



## RedRum05 (7. April 2008)

Marathon2004 schrieb:


> Was machen eigentlich die Trikots?



Trikots sollten diese Woche bei mir eintreffen! Hatte ich doch schon gesagt, oder  

...und wenn ich vielleicht mal irgendwann wieder gesund bin, kann ich auch wieder die Trikots benutzen...


----------



## KillerN (7. April 2008)

Also was ist denn da draußen für ein Wetter derzeit, ist ja schlimm *G*

Sagte mal, ich habe eine neue XT Kette auf mein sehr gut erhaltenes SRAM 980 Ritzelpaket gemacht, mittleres Kettenblatt getauscht. Das Problem ist, dass die Kette ohne Belastung scheinbar reibungslos läuft, bei Belastung aber immer wieder versucht aufs nächst größere Ritzel zu klettern und dabei entsprechend laut zurück runter knallt.
Habe schon an den Schrauben zur Schaltröllchenverstellung gespielt, mit wenig Erfolg. 
Kann sich das X.O. Schaltwerk verbogen haben ? Und wenn, vorher hats doch auch geklappt mit der alten 991 Kette !
Kann mir da mal jemand helfen ?


----------



## Deleted 37613 (7. April 2008)

Hi Jens die Kombination bin ich noch nicht gefahren. Ich nutze immer den gleichen Hersteller bei Kette und Ritzelpacket. 
Deine Kombi sollte aber trotzdem funktionieren. Ist das Zurückknallen der Kette bei jedem Gang fest zu stellen? 

Thomas


----------



## raVVen01 (7. April 2008)

Schönen Gruß aus dem Keller  Da ist ein oder mehrere Ritzel der Kassette verschlissen. Wenn möglich das/die betreffenden Ritzel tauschen, oder warten bis die Kette wieder ein gewissen Maß an Verschleiß hatt, dann gibt sich das von selbst wieder.

An der "B-Screw" zu drehen bringt in dem Fall nichts.


----------



## Andreas (8. April 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> Also was ist denn da draußen für ein Wetter derzeit, ist ja schlimm *G*
> 
> Sagte mal, ich habe eine neue XT Kette auf mein sehr gut erhaltenes SRAM 980 Ritzelpaket gemacht, mittleres Kettenblatt getauscht. Das Problem ist, dass die Kette ohne Belastung scheinbar reibungslos läuft, bei Belastung aber immer wieder versucht aufs nächst größere Ritzel zu klettern und dabei entsprechend laut zurück runter knallt.
> Habe schon an den Schrauben zur Schaltröllchenverstellung gespielt, mit wenig Erfolg.
> ...



Wie lange bist Du die alte Kette gefahren? Vielleicht war sie schon zu lang und Du hast Dir die Ritzel kaputt gemacht.
Kompatibel sollte die Kette sein. Shimano setzt ja nur noch auf HG und SRAM versucht zu Shimano Ketten kompatibel zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (8. April 2008)

hab auch schon die erfahrung gemacht dasses fürs eine oder andere ritzel schon zu spät ist wenn man die kette bis zur verschleissgrenze fährt. wenn die neue kette aber bissl nachgegeben hat passts meistens wieder...


----------



## Marathon2004 (8. April 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> Also was ist denn da draußen für ein Wetter derzeit, ist ja schlimm *G*



Und Besserung scheint irgendwie nicht in Sicht.  

Ich bekomme schon langsam Depressionen. Und mein Radtacho steht für April inmmer noch bei 0,0 km.


----------



## theobviousfaker (8. April 2008)

Ich musste bisher _immer_ Kette und Ritzel gleichzeitig tauschen, ich weiß gar nicht wie andere es schaffen die Ritzel zu erhalten. Nach 2000-2500km ist jedenfalls immer beides gleichzeitig im Eimer, bei mir. 

Mein Kilometerstand ist auch bei 0,0. Hab die Schnauze sowas von voll, mir persönlich war der Winter lang genug und die paar "warmen Schnuppertage" haben mich schon auf den Frühlingsmodus umgestellt.


----------



## Andreas (8. April 2008)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Ich musste bisher _immer_ Kette und Ritzel gleichzeitig tauschen, ich weiß gar nicht wie andere es schaffen die Ritzel zu erhalten. Nach 2000-2500km ist jedenfalls immer beides gleichzeitig im Eimer, bei mir.



Ich tausche immer die Ketten bei ca. 3000 km und die Ritzel bei 10000. Benutze immer XT Ketten und Ritzel. Beim Canyon bin ich sogar mehr als 3000 km pro Kette gefahren. Jetzt ist bald ein neues Ritzelpaket fällig:

Wartungsauskunft BikeXperience:





ps. Ich fahre jetzt auch nicht mehr unter 18 Grad ;-)


----------



## RedRum05 (8. April 2008)

Na also hier sind ja alle top motiviert  

Wenn es dieses Jahr wenigstens ein richtiger Winter gewesen wäre, aber statt desen nur schmudel Wetter, Regen und wenn mal Schnee, dann ist der direkt zu Matsch geworden. Wer war für den Regentanz verantwortlich?


----------



## Google (8. April 2008)

Ich net  So langsam jedenfalls könnt ich ins Essen kübeln.

Mann Letztes Jahr hatten wir um diese Zeit Hochsommer. Ich verlang ja nur einigermaßen stabiles Wetter aber net so ein schei§§. 

Grüße an alle Demotivierten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (8. April 2008)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Ich musste bisher _immer_ Kette und Ritzel gleichzeitig tauschen, ich weiß gar nicht wie andere es schaffen die Ritzel zu erhalten. Nach 2000-2500km ist jedenfalls immer beides gleichzeitig im Eimer, bei mir.
> 
> Mein Kilometerstand ist auch bei 0,0. Hab die Schnauze sowas von voll, mir persönlich war der Winter lang genug und die paar "warmen Schnuppertage" haben mich schon auf den Frühlingsmodus umgestellt.



Bei mir hat das bisher immer dann geklappt, wenn ich die Kette direkt beim Erreichen der per Verschleißlehre ermittelten Verschleißgrenze getauscht habe. Warte ich da dann zu lange, muß ich auch beides wechseln.


----------



## gruen (8. April 2008)

Jetzt will ich mich hier auch mal wieder melden.
Tut mir leid, wenn ich mich in letzter Zeit etwas rar gemacht habe. Aber das lag daran, dass ich auf der anderen Seite der Kugel war. 

Und aus dem gleichen Grund gibt es auch nicht mehr allzuviele Gelegenheiten, bei denen man sich treffen könnte. Im Klartext: ab Mitte Mai bin ich für längere Zeit weg.

Also wird Bimbach die letzte Veranstaltung, an der ich hier teilnehme. Und da wird am Samstag nachmittag eine Abschiedsfeier stattfinden. Wenn das wetter passt (wie letztes Jahr), dann sitzen wir unter der Linde. Ansonsten halt im Festzelt. Ach ja. Ein Rennrad wäre schon ganz passend. Auch wenn ich hier dazu im falschen Forum bin.

Eingeladen sind alle, die mich kennen. Und alle, die jemanden kennen, der mich kennt. Und alle, die jemanden kennen, der jemanden kennt, der ... 

Man kann in Bimbach auch übernachten, kostenlos im Saal vom Bürgerhaus. Oder im eigenen Zelt. 

Am Sonntag werde ich den Marathon sehr ruhig angehen, d.h. es gibt eine Kaffee-Klatsch-und-Tratsch-Gruppe, mit passablem Windschatten. Wem das zu langsam ist, der kann sich ja am Tag vorher bei der RTF austoben.


----------



## BlackTrek (8. April 2008)

gruen schrieb:


> Aber das lag daran, dass ich auf der anderen Seite der Kugel war.


Wo denn? Erzähl mal!


----------



## theobviousfaker (8. April 2008)

Andreas schrieb:


> Ich tausche immer die Ketten bei ca. 3000 km und die Ritzel bei 10000. Benutze immer XT Ketten und Ritzel. Beim Canyon bin ich sogar mehr als 3000 km pro Kette gefahren. Jetzt ist bald ein neues Ritzelpaket fällig:



Wie zum Teufel machst du das? Reinigst du oft penibel die Kette? Reiner Schönwetterfahrer?

Ich hab letztens an meiner Kette jedes einzelne Glied saubergemacht, auch von "innen" (zwei Glieder scharfwinklig verdrehen und die Rollen an der Innenseite abwischen). Hab mir ne Rohloff SLT und XT-Ritzel gegönnt beim letzten Wechsel und mal schauen wie lange die beiden halten mit diesem Wellnessprogramm für die Kette.


----------



## raVVen01 (8. April 2008)

Kommt drauf an ob man Materialfahrer ist oder nicht. Druck weg beim schalten wirkt Wunder. Ketten schaffen damit locker die 3TKM und bei rechtzeitigem Kettenwechsel verschleissen Kassetten dann nahezu nicht mehr !


----------



## karsten13 (8. April 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> ich habe eine neue XT Kette auf mein sehr gut erhaltenes SRAM 980 Ritzelpaket gemacht



gut erhalten? Meinst Du frisch geputzt?  

Bin auch immer wieder geschockt wenn ich (viel zu selten) nachmesse, bei mir hält die Kassette 2 Ketten. Danach entweder fahren bis nix mehr geht oder in die Tonne kloppen ...



RedRum05 schrieb:


> Na also hier sind ja alle top motiviert



was ist hier denn los?  
Sommerdepressionen?

Also ich finde das Wetter echt geil, da kann man doch mal so richtig im Schlamm wühlen  - und deshalb bin ich im April auch bis auf 2 Tage immer gefahren  . 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## theobviousfaker (8. April 2008)

raVVen01 schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an ob man Materialfahrer ist oder nicht. Druck weg beim schalten wirkt Wunder. Ketten schaffen damit locker die 3TKM und bei rechtzeitigem Kettenwechsel verschleissen Kassetten dann nahezu nicht mehr !



Ich selbst bin einer der sanftesten "Schalter" die ich kenne  hat bis jetzt aber nicht geholfen. Naja bei der letzten Tour hatte ich ein paar Eskapaden aber da waren Umwerfer und Schaltwerk schlecht eingestellt.


----------



## Andreas (9. April 2008)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Wie zum Teufel machst du das? Reinigst du oft penibel die Kette? Reiner Schönwetterfahrer?
> 
> Ich hab letztens an meiner Kette jedes einzelne Glied saubergemacht, auch von "innen" (zwei Glieder scharfwinklig verdrehen und die Rollen an der Innenseite abwischen). Hab mir ne Rohloff SLT und XT-Ritzel gegönnt beim letzten Wechsel und mal schauen wie lange die beiden halten mit diesem Wellnessprogramm für die Kette.



Ich öle vor allem die Kette ein, damit sie nicht heiss läuft . Nur ein Tropfen pro Gelenk. Dann kommt auch nicht so viel Dreck an die Kette.

Ausserdem fahre ich mit meist mit niedriger Trittfrequens Knieschonend und meide schlechtes Wetter und Matsch


----------



## Kedi (9. April 2008)

XTR Kassette, Kette und Kettenblatt 44Z sind nach ca. 9 Tkm in die Tonne gewandert ...

Salü, kedi


----------



## troll (9. April 2008)

Kedi schrieb:


> XTR Kassette, Kette und Kettenblatt 44Z sind nach ca. 9 Tkm in die Tonne gewandert ...
> 
> Salü, kedi




"sparbrötchen modus an"

bei den verschleiß teilen lx statt xtr ......ich hab den hype um die teueren gruppen nie verstanden .....

"aus"

salü 
t.

p.s.  oh ...ich habs vergessen ...der gewichtsunterschied ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kedi (9. April 2008)

troll schrieb:


> "sparbrötchen modus an"
> 
> bei den verschleiß teilen lx statt xtr ......ich hab den hype um die teueren gruppen nie verstanden .....
> 
> ...



... die Teile waren an dem Rad so verbaut, habe aber nach Austausch XT drauf ... 



troll schrieb:


> p.s.  oh ...ich habs vergessen ...der gewichtsunterschied ...



 ... ich spare lieber am Körpergewicht ... nicht an Rahmen/Teilen ...  ... ist bei mir als Hobbyfahrer effektiver ...

Salü, kedi


----------



## Marathon2004 (9. April 2008)

gruen schrieb:


> Eingeladen sind alle, die mich kennen. Und alle, die jemanden kennen, der mich kennt. Und alle, die jemanden kennen, der jemanden kennt, der ...



Oh, dann dürfte ich ja auch kommen  (wenn da nur nicht das Andy-Event wäre, aber das ist ne andere Baustelle). 



gruen schrieb:


> Man kann in Bimbach auch übernachten, kostenlos im Saal vom Bürgerhaus. Oder im eigenen Zelt.



Massenquartier.   Das ist nichts für Vatis ältesten.   



gruen schrieb:


> Am Sonntag werde ich den Marathon sehr ruhig angehen, d.h. es gibt eine Kaffee-Klatsch-und-Tratsch-Gruppe, mit passablem Windschatten. Wem das zu langsam ist, der kann sich ja am Tag vorher bei der RTF austoben.



Dann definiere die Kaffee-Klatsch-und-Tratsch-Gruppe doch mal genauer.  Das letzte mal, wie immer bekundet wurde, dass es einen langsame Gruppe wird, bin ich aber sowas von abgehängt worden.


----------



## Marathon2004 (9. April 2008)

Kedi schrieb:


> ... die Teile waren an dem Rad so verbaut, habe aber nach Austausch XT drauf ...



Sehr vernünftig.  Und ich Sparbrötchen gehe (beim MTB) meistens noch weiter runter. Dafür wird beim RR immer Record verbaut.  




Kedi schrieb:


> ... ich spare lieber am Körpergewicht ... nicht an Rahmen/Teilen ...  ... ist bei mir als Hobbyfahrer effektiver ...
> 
> Salü, kedi



Wo bleibt da der Spass?  Der bleibt dann schnell auf der Strecke.


----------



## Kedi (9. April 2008)

Kedi schrieb:


> ... ich spare lieber am Körpergewicht ... nicht an Rahmen/Teilen ...  ... ist bei mir als Hobbyfahrer effektiver ...
> 
> Salü, kedi






Marathon2004 schrieb:


> Wo bleibt da der Spass?  Der bleibt dann schnell auf der Strecke.



Radfahren und Spaß  ? 

Radfahren ist immer ein harter Kampf, brutal, männlich ... da bleibt vieles auf der Strecke   . Frag mal den  , der immer noch im Keller schraubt ... 

Salü, kedi

*P.S.:* Ich muss jetzt auch bei diesem Wetter raus, um diesen brutalen Sport zu betreiben  .


----------



## troll (9. April 2008)

Kedi schrieb:


> ... die Teile waren an dem Rad so verbaut, habe aber nach Austausch XT drauf ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sehr geehrte niemand

sicherlich gibt es hier eine deutliche abweichung zwischen selbstbild und fremdbild .....wir haben angst in die nähe des mainufers zu kommen um möglichen überholt-werden-manövern zu entgehen während sie sich als hobbyfahrerin bezeichnen .....viel  spass beim überholen 

salü
t.


----------



## gruen (9. April 2008)

Marathon2004 schrieb:


> Oh, dann dürfte ich ja auch kommen  (wenn da nur nicht das Andy-Event wäre, aber das ist ne andere Baustelle).
> 
> Massenquartier.   Das ist nichts für Vatis ältesten.
> 
> Dann definiere die Kaffee-Klatsch-und-Tratsch-Gruppe doch mal genauer.  Das letzte mal, wie immer bekundet wurde, dass es einen langsame Gruppe wird, bin ich aber sowas von abgehängt worden.


Das wird nicht von mir definiert, sondern von den hoffentlich anwesenden Damen. Kann schon sein, dass die uns irgendwann abhängen.  

Und was die letzte "langsame Gruppe" betrifft:
Leute, die sich am Start schon einen Vorsprung genehmigen oder bei der Pause aus demselben Grund heimlich losfahren und andere nach sich suchen lassen, verdienen's net besser.


----------



## gruen (9. April 2008)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Wo denn? Erzähl mal!


Sorry, beinahe übersehen.
Japan. 
Beruflich, da ich so ein Halbleiterfuzzi bin. 
Bilder sind irgendwo im Tourforum versteckt ...


----------



## KillerN (9. April 2008)

Nunja, Redrum und ich haben uns nochmal gemeinsam ans Schaltwerk gemacht, ohne Erfolg, wir haben alles ausprobiert und uns ist sogar die Kette, drucklos gerissen, die Neue versteht sich.

Die Kette knallt weiterhin rum, ich werde jetzt im Internetversand ein neues XT Ritzelpaket bestellen.
Das Ritzelpaket / alte Kette hatte so ca. 3T km drauf, war wohl doch zu viel ... 

Wenn jemand ein neues unbenutztes XT Ritzelpaket im Keller rumliegen hat, wärs cool wenn man das bei mir drauf machen könnte damit ich nicht schon wieder aufs training verzichten muss. Ich würde bei Liefereingang das neue Ritzel dann gleich vorbeibringen.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## raVVen01 (9. April 2008)

also das mit LX Verschleissteilen ist schon vernünftig, bei der Kette mache ich das noch mit, beim Rest nicht mehr  

Unglaublich was es in der Bucht alles gibt  





das ist ein Holzmodell und klar, das da gewisse  nicht dran vorbei kommen  

Und ich soll ne kleene Info an Kleene weitergeben ... nix mehr da zu schrauben, ab jetzt wird Holz lackiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (9. April 2008)

UND ICH FAHRE WIEDER HIN! ....


----------



## theobviousfaker (9. April 2008)

Andreas schrieb:


> Ich öle vor allem die Kette ein, damit sie nicht heiss läuft . Nur ein Tropfen pro Gelenk. Dann kommt auch nicht so viel Dreck an die Kette.
> 
> Ausserdem fahre ich mit meist mit niedriger Trittfrequens Knieschonend und meide schlechtes Wetter und Matsch



Mach ich auch alles so, bis auf die Schönwettersache  Das wird wohl der Übeltäter sein aber Schlammschlachten lass ich mir auch nicht nehmen.


----------



## karsten13 (9. April 2008)

raVVen01 schrieb:


>



upsi, das Bild wurde ja von Erdi01 hochgeladen  .
Was für 'ne Überraschung  .

@Killer: Hab' grad keine neue Kassette hier liegen, nur noch ne durchgenudelte  

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Marathon2004 (10. April 2008)

Kedi schrieb:


> Radfahren und Spaß  ?
> 
> Radfahren ist immer ein harter Kampf, brutal, männlich ... da bleibt vieles auf der Strecke   . Frag mal den  , der immer noch im Keller schraubt ...
> 
> ...



Respekt.  

Bei ubns hat es nur Dauerregen gehabt. Da ist meinen Km-Stand für April unverändert auf der 0,0 geblieben.  Und ein Drittel des MOnats ist rum.


----------



## Kedi (10. April 2008)

Marathon2004 schrieb:


> Respekt.
> 
> Bei ubns hat es nur Dauerregen gehabt. Da ist meinen Km-Stand für April unverändert auf der 0,0 geblieben.  Und ein Drittel des MOnats ist rum.




Die Dusche bekam ich ab dem letzten Drittel ab. Und als Bonus freute ich mich auch noch über das komplette Programm, so wie immer  : Schlauchwechsel war wieder mal angesagt . 

Der  könnte dir darüber auch einiges berichten  . Aus dem Keller ist er ja schon gekrochen  .

Salü, kedi


----------



## karsten13 (11. April 2008)

tote Hose hier, alle auf'm Rad?  



Kedi schrieb:


> Die Dusche bekam ich ab dem letzten Drittel ab. Und als Bonus freute ich mich auch noch über das komplette Programm, so wie immer  : Schlauchwechsel war wieder mal angesagt .



also wir haben heute Glück gehabt  . Zu dritt Saalburg - Sandplacken - Fuchstanz. Nur wenig Regen auf dem Rückweg und kein Defekt  - dafür wieder Schlammpackung  , obwohl wir fast nur WAB's gefahren sind ...

n8,

Karsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gruen (11. April 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> Nunja, Redrum und ich haben uns nochmal gemeinsam ans Schaltwerk gemacht, ohne Erfolg, wir haben alles ausprobiert und uns ist sogar die Kette, drucklos gerissen, die Neue versteht sich.
> 
> Die Kette knallt weiterhin rum, ich werde jetzt im Internetversand ein neues XT Ritzelpaket bestellen.
> Das Ritzelpaket / alte Kette hatte so ca. 3T km drauf, war wohl doch zu viel ...
> ...


Ne XT 11-32 hab' ich hier in der Kiste. Wahrscheinlich hast Du Deine aber jetzt eh. 
Wenn nicht: kein Problem, nur abholen must Du sie ... und ich bin heute nimmer lang da und morgen gar net ... pm


----------



## Google (11. April 2008)

Tag allerseits

Fahrt Ihr eigentlich noch irgendwelche Touren über die Ihr hier zwecks gemeinschaftlicher Ausfahrten hier informiert? Teils liegt es ja am Wetter  

Hier jedenfalls meine kleine Tour am WE. 

*Lockere Tour am Sonntag ab 11:00 Uhr​*
So long und hoffentlich bis bald im Wald  


Google


----------



## Erdi01 (11. April 2008)

> Aus dem Keller ist er ja schon gekrochen  .
> 
> Salü, kedi


Wer ruft den da ständig nach mir ... 



OK, bis zur Tastatur habe ich's ja auch mal wieder geschafft. Das Wetter  soll morgen besser werden, ich glaub noch nicht dran ... wird aber Zeit, dass ich mich im April mal auf's Rad setzte und deshalb will ich morgen Mittag/Nachmittag mal in den Spessart. Vllt treffe ich Dich ja wieder ... oder fahren wir gleich zusammen 



Kedi schrieb:


> Der  könnte dir darüber auch einiges berichten  .



Warüber soll ich denn alles berichten  

... das ich mit Dir schon x-mal im Regen gefahren bin
... das ich mit Dir schon öfters durch die dunkle Nacht bin
... das ich mit Dir schon Schläuche gewechselt habe
... das Du kein Latex mag'st

... soll ich noch mehr ... nö ... es langt 

Jetzt muß ich den zerzausten da oben erstmal wieder herrichten, der darf nämlich am Sonntag arbeiten. Wer sich mal auf motorisierten* italienischen Diven, Zicken oder Mackern* austoben möchte darf mich gern besuchen kommen 

Allen Anderen schönes WE


----------



## karsten13 (11. April 2008)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Wie wärs statt WiPo, Hartei und Weichei Synonyme sammeln:
> Matschvermeider <-> Matschfresse
> 
> ... wem fällt noch was ein?



C'dale Testcenter <-> SM-Studio


----------



## BlackTrek (12. April 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Das Wetter  soll morgen besser werden, ich glaub noch nicht dran ... wird aber Zeit, dass ich mich im April mal auf's Rad setzte und deshalb will ich morgen Mittag/Nachmittag mal in den Spessart.


 
Ich bin seit Malle noch nicht wieder ernsthaft Radfahren gewesen... Hab ewig gebraucht, mich von der Erkältung zu erholen und die Motivation ist voll im Keller. Und bei DEM Wetter im Moment erst recht.



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Wer sich mal auf motorisierten* italienischen Diven, Zicken oder Mackern* austoben möchte darf mich gern besuchen kommen


Mmmmmh! Na, wenn das Wetter taugt (halbwegs trockene Strassen!), dann schau ich mal rein! Soll ich *jemanden* auf dem Sozius mitnehmen?


----------



## RedRum05 (12. April 2008)

Kom gerade nach Hause und was erwartet mich da beim öffnen der Tür... ein rießen Packet mit owayo-Aufkleber. JA, die Trikots sind da  

Näheres gibt es dann morgen, bzw. heute 
Guude Nacht!


----------



## Kedi (12. April 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ... wird aber Zeit, dass ich mich im April mal auf's Rad setzte und deshalb will ich morgen Mittag/Nachmittag mal in den Spessart. Vllt treffe ich Dich ja wieder ... oder fahren wir gleich zusammen



Treffe mich heute um 11:00 h zu einem Lernkurs und weiß nicht, wann das endet. Deshalb werde ich doch eher alleine fahren ... 




Erdi01 schrieb:


> Wer sich mal auf motorisierten* italienischen Diven, Zicken oder Mackern* austoben möchte darf mich gern besuchen kommen
> 
> Allen Anderen schönes WE





BlackTrek schrieb:


> Mmmmmh! Na, wenn das Wetter taugt (halbwegs trockene Strassen!), dann schau ich mal rein! Soll ich *jemanden* auf dem Sozius mitnehmen?



Danke für das Angebot, aber morgen werde ich mich mit meinem RR den Mühlheimern anschließen. Ich muss überhaupt erst mal testen, ob nach dem Lagereinbau bei meinem Renner alles o.k. ist ... 

Salü, kedi


----------



## Google (12. April 2008)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Hab ewig gebraucht, mich von der Erkältung zu erholen und die Motivation ist voll im Keller.


So ähnlich gings mir auch! Seit dem ich bike hatte ich es nicht so hartnäckig in den Bronchien und so einen starken, lang andauernden Schnupfen! Sogar die Stirnhöhlen waren in Mitleidenschaft gezogen was ich bisher noch nicht mal im Ansatz hatte. Selbst jetzt sind beide Beschwerden noch nicht ganz abgeklungen. Was war/ist denn das für ein Mist  

@RedRum, [email protected] Sehr schön! Endlich sind die Trikots da  Das wäre doch wieder eine Gelegenheit für einen Stammtisch?   Und ich meld mich nochmal in Kürze wegen der geplanten, gemeinsamen Tour mit möglichst vielen Eisbären, anschliessendem Fotoshooting und gemeinsamen Beisammensein wenn erwünscht. Wäre nämlich nicht schlecht, schon mal ein paar Termine ins Auge zum fassen  

@[email protected] Bis wann bist Du denn am Sonntag auf der Ausstellung?

Grüße

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (12. April 2008)

Moin,

es geschehen noch Wunder auf dieser Welt ... die Sonne scheint ... die Trikots sind da  



BlackTrek schrieb:


> Mmmmmh! Na, wenn das Wetter taugt (halbwegs trockene Strassen!), dann schau ich mal rein! Soll ich *jemanden* auf dem Sozius mitnehmen?





Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Bis wann bist Du denn am Sonntag auf der Ausstellung?
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Google


das ganze WE ist von 10 - 18 Uhr offen. Ich habe morgen von 10-18 Uhr "Dienst" 
Würde mich freuen Euch zu sehen. 

*@Killer*, dann sei so gegen 12:30 da. Dann wechseln wir die Kassette und starten dann in den Spessart ...


----------



## KillerN (12. April 2008)

@ Erdi Mist, ich dachte du fährst erst so um 14 Uhr los  Ich muss noch jemanden später heimbringen und das würde ich nicht schaffen. *argh* aber danke für den guten Willen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedRum05 (12. April 2008)

So... bin auch wieder daheim.
Stammtisch gerne, aber ich bin vom 20.04. - 25.04. in Hamburg. Also entweder gerne davor, oder danach. 

...und jetzt werde ich mich nach langer Abstinenz auch mal wieder aufs Rad begeben. Hoffentlich werden nicht die vor einiger Zeit angebotenen Stützräder gebraucht


----------



## Google (12. April 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Würde mich freuen Euch zu sehen.


Ich hatte auch fest vor zu kommen und meine Liebste war auch nicht abgeneigt...Bis Sie hörte, dass morgen Frühlingsmarkt in Seligenstadt ist. Wenn ich morgen nicht fahren würde, hätte man beides machen können. So bleibt jetzt nur der Frühlingsmarkt.

Man sieht sich aber trotzdem bald wieder   

Grüße

Google


----------



## Lupo (12. April 2008)

Google schrieb:


> ...Frühlingsmarkt in Seligenstadt...



untersteh dich bloss hier nochmal sowas zu erwähnen schliesslich lesen hier noch andere frauen mit


----------



## Google (12. April 2008)

Wo treffen wir uns  Kleines gemeinsames Käffchen wär doch net schlecht


----------



## Lupo (12. April 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Wo treffen wir uns  Kleines gemeinsames Käffchen wär doch net schlecht



psssst!  bis jetzt stehen die zeichen noch auf biken


----------



## Google (12. April 2008)

Biken und Frühlingsmarkt kann man hervorragend verbinden  

Ok, ich bin schon ruhig  

Ich bin morsche erst mal im Wald, bisserl Bewegung, dann Shoppen. Mal gucken ob der König auch ausstellt


----------



## KillerN (12. April 2008)

Habe vor morgen Vormittag zu fahren, hat jemand allgemeines Interesse ? 
Startzeit so 10 Uhr Fahrzeit so 3,5 Std.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## karsten13 (12. April 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> Habe vor morgen Vormittag zu fahren, hat jemand allgemeines Interesse ?
> Startzeit so 10 Uhr Fahrzeit so 3,5 Std.



Kannst hier mal mitlesen, läuft wegen Wetter   wohl auf Crosser/MTB raus - und bräuchtest ja auch noch was bis Ffm.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## KillerN (13. April 2008)

So endlich mal seit Wochen wieder einmal ausgeschlafen 

@karsten Bei euch scheint jeder mit dem Crosser zu kommen, das wird mir zu schnell auf diese lange Distanz die ihr vorhabt, ich habe schließlich kein Malle hinter mir und sonst bin ich eh zu wenig gefahren 

Was ist denn mit dem Rest der sich noch nicht geäußert hat, fahrt ihr nicht ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rinna (13. April 2008)

Moin!


KillerN schrieb:


> @karsten Bei euch scheint jeder mit dem Crosser zu kommen, das wird mir zu schnell auf diese lange Distanz die ihr vorhabt, ich habe schließlich kein Malle hinter mir und sonst bin ich eh zu wenig gefahren


Ich habe keinen Crosser  
Laß uns doch zusammen das Tempo drosseln 
Gruß
Corinna


----------



## KillerN (13. April 2008)

Rinna schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Ich habe keinen Crosser
> Laß uns doch zusammen das Tempo drosseln



Hmm, das hört sich schonmal besser an  

Wo müsste ich denn hinkommen ?


----------



## Google (13. April 2008)

Zu mir?   

Mensch Jens was wirst Du umgarnt...


----------



## KillerN (13. April 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Mensch Jens was wirst Du umgarnt...



Ich bin nichts anderes gewöhnt


----------



## Google (13. April 2008)

Komisch


----------



## KillerN (13. April 2008)

Anders als sonst, werde ich mich heute für den Kerl entscheiden (*lach*), hat aber eher was mit dem fahrbaren Untersatz zu tun. 

@Rinna Bei der nächsten Gelgenheit die sich mal bietet fahre ich, sofern ihr wieder crosser/mtb fahrt, bei euch mit. 

Werde heute mal den Spessart besuchen gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rinna (13. April 2008)

Dann bis demnächst  
Gruß
Corinna


----------



## Erdi01 (14. April 2008)

Moin,

Samstag *ich* in den Spessart !?! - gar nicht dran zu denken gewesen, gerade so einmal um den Rodgau Rundweg mit 20 Sachen gequält und immer den Gedanken im Hinterkopf _"wo ist hier die nächste Ausfahrt Richtung Heimat"_ Sowas von lust- und motivationslos wie ich im Moment bin gab's noch nie  *Rush* wieder geputzt und ab in den Keller, da bleibt's bis auf weiteres und ich auch  

Sonntag dann Mopped Freaks kennengelernt, da gibt's Typen !!! Einer von der Probefahrt zurück mit der Benelli TNT, der Name ist Progarmm bei dem Feuerstuhl. Meint nur noch: _"GEIL, GEIL, GEIL ... bei 250zig hab ich's gut sein lassen, aber da geht noch was"_   

Und wer hier meint er hätte DHmäßig was drauf, der guggt sich mal Trailer live an, die fahrn runter wo ich nicht mal mehr runter laufen kann. Und zur Krönung fahrn sie da auch wieder hoch, da kann ich wieder nur    *Das sieht dann in etwas so aus ...*





Mein Cheffe macht auch sowas und bietet u.a. Schnupperkurse an. Da ich auf muskelgetriebene Räder im Moment eh kein Bock habe, mache ich wohl sowas mal mit ... und wenn ich da dann richtig Bock drauf kiege seid ihr mich los


----------



## KillerN (14. April 2008)

Immer diese leeren versprechen


----------



## Marathon2004 (14. April 2008)

Google schrieb:


> @RedRum, [email protected] Sehr schön! Endlich sind die Trikots da  Das wäre doch wieder eine Gelegenheit für einen Stammtisch?   Und ich meld mich nochmal in Kürze wegen der geplanten, gemeinsamen Tour mit möglichst vielen Eisbären, anschliessendem Fotoshooting und gemeinsamen Beisammensein wenn erwünscht. Wäre nämlich nicht schlecht, schon mal ein paar Termine ins Auge zum fassen



Das hört sich doch prima an.  Und ich werd noch ein Eisbär.  



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Mein Cheffe macht auch sowas und bietet u.a. Schnupperkurse an. Da ich auf muskelgetriebene Räder im Moment eh kein Bock habe, mache ich wohl sowas mal mit ... und wenn ich da dann richtig Bock drauf kiege seid ihr mich los



Mach keinen schei$$.  

Ich habe am WE jetzt endlich meinen ersten Rad-KM im April.  Zwar nur flach, aber egal.
Dafür lief's gestern beim Halbmarathon in Griesheim richtig gut.


----------



## Lupo (14. April 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> Immer diese leeren versprechen



...oder verspätete aprilscherze


----------



## Google (14. April 2008)

*HA, HA, HA* Der Erdi und Kunststückchen im Gelände  

Wird Zeit das Du so langsam aus Deinem Loch kriechst und Deinen Ars§§ aufs Bike bewegst  Lass Dich net so feiern! Fahr erst mal wieder bei mir was gemütlich, geselliges, _abenteuerliches_ mit. Dann kriegste auch wieder Lust. Siehst ja was im Parallelthread für ein  _*schöner*_  Mist gepostet wird 


Google schrieb:


> Sehr schön! Endlich sind die Trikots da  Das wäre doch wieder eine Gelegenheit für einen Stammtisch?


Kannste net einfach einen Termin nach den 25.04.2008 schon mal reinsetzen  Das kriegste doch noch hin. Die Eisbären warten glaub ich schon alle!





Google schrieb:


> Und ich meld mich nochmal in Kürze wegen der geplanten, gemeinsamen Tour mit möglichst vielen Eisbären, anschliessendem Fotoshooting und gemeinsamen Beisammensein wenn erwünscht. Wäre nämlich nicht schlecht, schon mal ein paar Termine ins Auge zum fassen


Ich mach jetzt einfach mal einen Vorschlag für die Eisbärentour:

 *11.05.2008* Erster Versuch die Tour hinzubekommen (Pfingstsonntag)

 *25.05.2008 *Erster Ausweichtermin wenn das Wetter einen Strich durch die Rechnung macht

 *08.06.2008* Zweiter Ausweichtermin

Wenn keine Einwände, insbesondere gegen den ersten Termin gemacht werden, würde ich den dann schon mal ins LMB eintragen. Die Ausweichtermine kann sich ja auch schon mal jeder soweit möglich freihalten.

Startort, Zeit, Tour, Location für die Einkehr, können wir ja dann festlegen.   Wie siehts aus? Eine kleine Resonanz (ob Ihr könnt oder nicht), zu den Terminen wäre schon ganz gut. Wär ja blöd wenn kaum ein Bärlein kann   

Grüße

Google


----------



## KillerN (14. April 2008)

Schaut mal, was ich eben in der Bildergallery gefunden habe :







Keine weiteren Kommentare


----------



## theobviousfaker (14. April 2008)

Am unteren Rand las ich zuerst: "Ich stöhne wenn du kotzt..."


----------



## KillerN (14. April 2008)

du hast "laut" vergessen, das ist sehr wichtig, wie ich finde


----------



## theobviousfaker (14. April 2008)

Stimmt! 

Damit der Beitrag auch über 10 Zeichen kommt: So ein leichter HR-Reifen ist was tolles, auf einmal gehts wieder _vorwärts>>>>_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (14. April 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Ich mach jetzt einfach mal einen Vorschlag für die Eisbärentour:
> 
> *11.05.2008* Erster Versuch die Tour hinzubekommen (Pfingstsonntag)
> 
> ...



bist ja sehr treffsicher  
11.5. kann ich definitiv net
25.5. zu 99% net

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## karsten13 (14. April 2008)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Stammtisch gerne, aber ich bin vom 20.04. - 25.04. in Hamburg. Also entweder gerne davor, oder danach.



und wann gibt's die Trikots?  
Bist Du zu ner Tour unter der Woche vor dem 1. Mai zu überreden?

Überlege noch, aber vielleicht bräuchte ich es dann ... 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Kedi (14. April 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Ich mach jetzt einfach mal einen Vorschlag für die Eisbärentour:
> 
> *11.05.2008* Erster Versuch die Tour hinzubekommen (Pfingstsonntag)
> 
> ...




11.05.2008 ist bei mir schlecht;
die nächsten zwei Termine würden gehen.

Salü, kedi


----------



## loti (14. April 2008)

Hallo Google,
Deine Terminvorschläge sind Volltreffer.
11.5. Radmarathon in Bimbach
25.5. macht mein Freund Uwe Perrot eine Trail-Tour im Taunus
8.6. mache ich eine Trail-Tour im Odenwald
Details siehe unten.
Aber wir können das vielleicht auch als gemeinsame Veranstaltung durchführen oder doch einen anderen Termin finden?
loti

Und noch weitere Tourenvorschläge für alle Interessierten:_
Samstag, 26. April, von 9 bis 19 Uhr, Mountainbike-Tour durch den_
_ Frankfurter Stadtwald, 75 km, flach_. Der Weg führt  durch den Schwanheimer Stadtwald und obwohl es nur wenige kurze Steigungen gibt, ist
 auf dieser Tour hohe Konzentration gefragt. Nach einer ausgiebigen Pause geht es durch die Schwanheimer Düne zurück durch den Stadtwald nach Sprendlingen.Informationen gibt Ellen Schrimpf unter (0176) 19 10 52 74
_ Sonntag, dem 27. April, 
Rennradtour Bullauer Bild, 150 km, 1500 hm_ 
 Start 9, Rückkehr bis ca. 17 Uhr  Die Route führt in den Odenwald hinein bis zum Bullauer Bild bei Erbach. Nachdem die längste Steigung geschafft ist,
 führt die Route zum Main und relativ flach wieder zurück. Informationen bei
 Lothar Klötzing unter (06103) 642 87. 
_MTB-Tour Taunus_
_So 25. Mai, 9 - 19 Uhr, ca.70   km, viele Steigungen, ca. 1200 hm._ Von Dreieich aus mit dem Rad zum Südbahnhof, von da aus mit der U-Bahn zur Hohemark. Von dort aus einige Wege im Vordertaunus , wenn gewünscht mit einigen Singeltrails. Fuchstanz, Feldberg, Hessenpark, Herzberg sind die bekanntesten Punkte dieser Tour. Von der Hohemark aus geht es dann mit derU-Bahn zurück nach Ffm, dann mit dem Rad nach Hause. 
Kosten : Bahnfahrt
Info: Uwe Perrot Tel. 0177-546 72 41
Start DREIEICH-SPRENDLINGEN, Lindenplatz 9 Uhr Start NEU-ISENBURG, STRASSENBAHNRONDELL 9.30 Uhr
_MTB-Trail-Tour um Otzberg und Breuberg _
_So 8. Juni, 9 - 18 Uhr, 100 km, hügelig, starke Steigungen, ca. 1200 hm_
Rund um die Odenwaldburgen Otzberg und Breuberg kann man auf schmalen Wegen sein MTB-Können zu Genüge austesten.
Nach der Anfahrt über den Mainzer Berg mit einigen Trails zum Warmwerden  beginnt hinter Gunderhausen fast durchgängiges Trailvergnügen bis zur Burg Breuberg. 
         Info: Lothar Klötzing, Tel. 06103-64287 oder 0170-8323621​


----------



## KillerN (14. April 2008)

Google schrieb:


> *11.05.2008* Erster Versuch die Tour hinzubekommen (Pfingstsonntag)
> 
> *25.05.2008 *Erster Ausweichtermin wenn das Wetter einen Strich durch die Rechnung macht
> 
> *08.06.2008* Zweiter Ausweichtermin



Soweit plane ich nicht vorraus, deswegen gehen bei mir alle drei Vorschläge.


----------



## RedRum05 (14. April 2008)

@Karsten..
Sag mir wo dein Briefkasten (oder du bist) ist und du hast sie noch diese Woche 
Werde am Donnerstag schon gegen Mittag unterwegs sein.
Freitag evtl. abends. Ansonsten kommt das Trikot per Express und dem Auto


----------



## Erdi01 (14. April 2008)

*@Google*, mir wurscht die Termine, ich habe so oder so kein Bock 

Drei, Zwei, Eins, Meins ... und die Laune steigt  

GN8

*@Loti*, hmmm ... wenn ich meine Moti bis dahin wieder gefunden habe ...


----------



## karsten13 (14. April 2008)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> @Karsten..
> Sag mir wo dein Briefkasten (oder du bist) ist und du hast sie noch diese Woche
> Werde am Donnerstag schon gegen Mittag unterwegs sein.
> Freitag evtl. abends. Ansonsten kommt das Trikot per Express und dem Auto



Du hast schon genug Arbeit damit gehabt!
Würde mich höchstens darauf einlassen, wenn Du sowieso in den nächsten 2 Wochen mal nach Ffm kommst ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Kedi (15. April 2008)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Kom gerade nach Hause und was erwartet mich da beim öffnen der Tür... ein rießen Packet mit owayo-Aufkleber. JA, die Trikots sind da
> 
> Näheres gibt es dann morgen, bzw. heute
> Guude Nacht!




Wie sieht es eigentlich wegen der Bezahlung aus?
Soweit ich mich erinnere, müsste ich dir wegen dem langen Reissverschluss (Mehrkosten/Sonderpauschale) noch was überweisen ... 

Und wegen der Verteilung der Trikots etc.: Vielleicht könnte man einen Stammtisch organisieren? Andere Vorschläge ... ? 

Salü, kedi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KillerN (15. April 2008)

Kedi schrieb:


> Vielleicht könnte man einen Stammtisch organisieren?



Das ist ja jetzt mal ganz was neues  

(So machen wir das eigentlich immer und google hatte auch schon deswegen gepostet).

Also ich bitte zur Terminsuche !


----------



## Google (15. April 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> .....und google hatte auch schon deswegen gepostet).[/SIZE]
> 
> Also ich bitte zur Terminsuche!


 @[email protected] Keine Moti zu Touren ist das eine, das gesellige Beisammensein beim Stammtisch das andere  Kümmerst Du Dich wie gewohnt darum?   (_So, genug die Füsse geknutscht Uääähhh _) Ich sehe noch gaaanz viele frei Tage  

*Zur gemeinsamen Eisbärentour:* Ok, verständlich das der 11.05.2008 sehr ungelegen ist, der Termin ist gekänzelt. Auch wenn nicht alle am 25.05.2008 werden teilnehmen können, habe ich nun diesen Termin festgelegt. Bekanntermaßen werden wir nie alle Eisbären unter einem Hut bekommen, das wäre ein Wunder! Und wir wollen ja zum Schluß nicht zur Winterpokalszeit unsere Tour machen...Oder?  

Bitte merkt Euch, soweit möglich, den 08.06.2008 und den 15.06.2008 als Ausweichtermine vor, falls uns das Wetter einen Strich durch die Rechnung  macht.

Ich habe bereits einen Last-Minute-Eintrag gemacht und bitte um Eure Willensbekundungen durch Anmeldung  Es ist aber noch alles offen (Startzeit, Tour, etc.)!!

*   Gemeinsame Eisbärentour am 25.05.2008  ​*
@[email protected] Vielleichts klappts ja mit dem einen Prozent  
@[email protected] Bring Uwe mit und verschiebt die Trailtour  

Um wieviel Uhr es losgeht, was wir für eine Tour fahren, wo wir einkehren ( irgendwo draussen oder in einer Kneipe, vielleicht bei einem Eisbär oder irgendwo grillen) können wir ja z.B. schon mal auf unserem Stammtisch besprechen  

Apropos Stammtisch wo bleibt der Termin, wo ist denn nur der Erdi  

*EEEeeerDiiiiiiiiiiiiiii*

Ich geh mal suchen.....


----------



## Erdi01 (15. April 2008)

nicht mal im Keller hatt man(n) seine Ruhe. Irgendwer ruft immer 

ich schaue gerade auf den Kalender an der Wand und da springt mir direkt der 

*Mittwoch, 30. April 19:00 Uhr*

ins Auge, weil ...

- die Eisbären, ob mit oder ohne Partner, zusammen in den Mai tanzen können
- außer Lotis Spinning im Freien, mittwochs keine fixen Radltermine stehen
- mittwochs keine Lehrgänge sind
- mittwochs kein Geplansche ist 

als Lokation schlage ich die 

*Thomashütte* 

vor, weil ...

- dort der Waldgeist herrscht
- ich die XXL Portionen schon immer mal sehen wollte
- eine Horde Eisbären, die Megapartionen locker in der Luft verreissen wird 
- die Eisbären dann dort bekannt sind 

Jetzt ihr ...


----------



## KillerN (15. April 2008)

Passt, wo ist der LMB Eintrag


----------



## troll (15. April 2008)

so als gelegenheits eisbär könnte ich auch am 25.05....


salü
t.


----------



## RedRum05 (15. April 2008)

30. April passt soweit!

@Karsten... ich bin ganz schnell in Frankfurt. Arbeite eh am Flughafen und könnte das ganze mit nem Ausflug vom Land in die Großstadt verbinden, oder reicht es dir am 30. ?

@Kedi... ja. Es stehen 20 auf der Rechnung. Hab ich vorgelegt und du kannst es mir am Stammtisch auch auf die Hand geben. Reicht mir...

@Lupo... wie machen wir es mit den Trikots (..etc..) vom Michael? Solltest dich doch um Alles kümmern. Soll ich etwa auf dem Rückweg von FFM noch einen Halt machen, oder am 30.04. auch da?

25.05. ist vorgemerkt, aber kann und will noch nichts versprechen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (15. April 2008)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> ...
> @Lupo... wie machen wir es mit den Trikots (..etc..) vom Michael? ...



also hat er noch nicht.....kannst gern vorbeikommen und ich legs vor, hab ich dir ja versprochen aber ruf mich ggf vorher an dass ich auch zu hause bin.

am 30.4. bin ich net dabei weil der 1.5. ein feiertag ist und der 2.5. bei mir ein brückentag da sind wir bestimmt unterwegs.

@erdi: fixer radltermin mittwochs: AWB


----------



## karsten13 (15. April 2008)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> @Karsten... ich bin ganz schnell in Frankfurt. Arbeite eh am Flughafen und könnte das ganze mit nem Ausflug vom Land in die Großstadt verbinden, oder reicht es dir am 30. ?



danke, der 30. sollte reichen ... aber wenn ich mir da so ein XXL-Schnitzel reinziehe, reicht das Trikot nimmer


----------



## Google (15. April 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *Mittwoch, 30. April 19:00 Uhr*
> 
> als Lokation schlage ich die
> 
> ...


Location ist mir (fast) egal, am Termin könnte ich auch.

Dennoch: Meinst Du wir kriegen in der Thomashütte jetzt überhaupt noch Plätze wo dort nun auch der Waldgeist herrscht? Hast Du Dich mal informiert  Als Alternative falls das nix wird, schlage ich dazu auch mal wieder den "Anker" in Klein-Auheim vor. Ich meine der war doch auch immer ganz beliebt......Und als Alternativtermine gingen doch vielleicht auch der 26.04.2008 oder Freitag 09.05.2008



troll schrieb:


> so als gelegenheits eisbär könnte ich auch am 25.05....


  Dann meld Dich an!  

Grüße

Google


----------



## Google (15. April 2008)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> 25.05. ist vorgemerkt, aber kann und will noch nichts versprechen


HAUPTSACHE du bist dabei!


----------



## RedRum05 (15. April 2008)

Lupo schrieb:


> also hat er noch nicht.....kannst gern vorbeikommen und ich legs vor, hab ich dir ja versprochen aber ruf mich ggf vorher an dass ich auch zu hause bin.



Ich weiß nicht, ob ich es noch diese Woche schaffe, ansonsten kom ich vorbei, wenn ich wieder im Lande bin. Ich meld mich auf jeden Fall vorher


----------



## Erdi01 (16. April 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Dennoch: Meinst Du wir kriegen in der Thomashütte jetzt überhaupt noch Plätze wo dort nun auch der Waldgeist herrscht? Hast Du Dich mal informiert
> Google


Der Gedanke ist mir natürlich auch schon gekommen und nein ich habe noch nicht nachgefragt. *Ich warte noch eins, zwei Tage was an Reaktionen bezüglich des Termines und der Teilnehmerzahl kommt* und werde dann mal anrufen. An der Lokation halte ich erstmal fest  

*Also bitte, wer sich noch nicht geäußert hatt möge das bitte tun. Anderenfalls werte ich Schweigen als Zusage für Termin und Lokation* 

GN8


----------



## fohns (16. April 2008)

ich kann am 30.04. nach derzeitiger planung nicht...
einer ist halt immer im eimer  
wenn dieser termin festgelegt wird, werde ich versuchen, mein geplantes langes WE zu verschieben. 

viele grüße vom 
fohns.


----------



## Andreas (16. April 2008)

Thomashütte ist ok, aber am 30.04. kann ich auch nicht.

Es wäre schön, wenn wir denn Stammtisch schon vorher machen könnten. 
21.4. - 25.4. geht zum Beispiel bei mir Abend's immer nach 19h.

Wie schaut es eigentlich am 1.5. "Rund um den Henniger Turm aus"? 
Wer nicht selbst beim Jedermann Rennen teilnimmt, kann gerne bei der traditionellen Zuschauertour im Taunus (gr. Feldberg/Biltalhöhe)
teilnehmen....


----------



## Kedi (16. April 2008)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> @Kedi... ja. Es stehen 20 auf der Rechnung. Hab ich vorgelegt und du kannst es mir am Stammtisch auch auf die Hand geben. Reicht mir...



Alles klar  .




Erdi01 schrieb:


> ich schaue gerade auf den Kalender an der Wand und da springt mir direkt der
> 
> *Mittwoch, 30. April 19:00 Uhr*
> 
> ins Auge, Jetzt ihr ...



Einen LMB für die Stammtischanmeldung habe ich nicht gefunden ... ich könnte aber an diesem Tag. 


Salü, kedi


----------



## Marathon2004 (16. April 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Der Gedanke ist mir natürlich auch schon gekommen und nein ich habe noch nicht nachgefragt. *Ich warte noch eins, zwei Tage was an Reaktionen bezüglich des Termines und der Teilnehmerzahl kommt* und werde dann mal anrufen. An der Lokation halte ich erstmal fest
> 
> *Also bitte, wer sich noch nicht geäußert hatt möge das bitte tun. Anderenfalls werte ich Schweigen als Zusage für Termin und Lokation*
> 
> GN8



Ich kann am 30.4. und ich finde Thomashütte als Lokation.  



RedRum05 schrieb:


> 30. April passt soweit!
> 
> @Karsten... ich bin ganz schnell in Frankfurt. Arbeite eh am Flughafen und könnte das ganze mit nem Ausflug vom Land in die Großstadt verbinden, oder reicht es dir am 30. ?



Wo arbeitest Du denn am Flugahfen? (Nen Freund von mir arbeitet auch am Flughafen, wobei, der 30.4. langt auch).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (16. April 2008)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> ich bin ganz schnell in Frankfurt. Arbeite eh am Flughafen ...




... und ich dachte du arbeitest in Mörferlden?


----------



## KillerN (16. April 2008)

Morgen,

Nachts um 0 Uhr habe ich mir mal gedacht, ich komme der inzwischen schon oft gebrachten Idee einer Visitenkarte nach. 

Die Vorabversion sieht folgendermaßen aus:





1. Frage: Wie findet ihr das Layout ?
2. Frage: Findet ihr den Text passend ? 

Nun habe ich aber ein kleines Problem mit dem Eisbären, beim verkleinern von 6,5cm auf 3cm Größe. Hierbei wird der Eisbär total pixelig und unscharf im Ausdruck ! Am Bildschirm hingegen sieht das Bild rund und glatt aus. 
Weiss jemand Rat ? 
Die größte Version die ich besitze (eben die mit 6,5cm) liegt im mtb-news Fotoalbum. 
Wenn es jemand hinbekommen könnte, dass der Eisbär auch im Ausdruck gut aussieht, könnte ich schon zum Stammtisch genug Karten liefern.
(Farblaserdruck auf dickem Papier) 

Grüße
Jens


----------



## KillerN (16. April 2008)

Achso, 

ich habe heute Abend Zeit und würde diese gerne mit einer Tour füllen. 
Allerdings habe ich keine Lust alleine zu fahren ! 
Wer hat Lust ? Bin flexibel ! 

Grüße
Jens


----------



## loti (16. April 2008)

Hallo Jens,
wie immer jeden Mittwoch in Dreieich-Sprendlingen am Lindenplatz um 18 Uhr 30 unsere "Spinning-Tour". 
ca. 2 Stunden,  ca. 40 km,  durchs Gelände mit anschließender Einkehr.
Heute geht's durch den Frankfurter Stadtwald nach Schwanheim.
loti


----------



## Claudy (16. April 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> Achso,
> 
> ich habe heute Abend Zeit und würde diese gerne mit einer Tour füllen.
> Allerdings habe ich keine Lust alleine zu fahren !
> ...



Moin Jens,

Thomas, Karsten und ich fahren heute in den Taunus  - wir treffen uns entweder um 18:00 Uhr am Brunnen in Sachsenhausen oder um 18:20 in der Nähe des Golfplatz in Niederrad. Magst du mitkommen!?

Liebe Grüße Anke


----------



## Andreas (16. April 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> Morgen,
> 
> Nachts um 0 Uhr habe ich mir mal gedacht, ich komme der inzwischen schon oft gebrachten Idee einer Visitenkarte nach.
> 
> ...



Hallo Jens,

Du solltest nicht in Zentimetern, sondern in Pixeln arbeiten. Je nach Drucker braucht man z.B. 300 dpi (300 Pixel pro Inch/2.6 cm). Wenn die Pixel nicht ausreichen, wird es Pixelig mit Klötzchen.

Beim Drucken kann man immer noch den Auftrag/Druckbereich in Zentimetern umlegen

Du kannst die Visitenkatte zum Beispiel auch in 3000x2000 Pixeln erstellen.
Dann können wir einen DinA4 Flyer und eine Visitenkarte aus der gleichen
Vorlage drucken.

Das Layout ist ok


----------



## KillerN (16. April 2008)

@Andreas Guter Tipp, sieht schon viel besser aus

@Loti Ich werde heute mal die letztens ausgefallene Tour mit karsten und claudy nachholen, aber danke für das Angebot !  

Ich hoffe das Wetter hält, in DA hat es gerade geregnet und gehagelt


----------



## RedRum05 (16. April 2008)

@Andreas... Mörfelden, Flughafen - alles das Selbe  
Bin vom Landverkehr zur Luft gewechselt. Deshalb Strafversetzung an den Airport.

@Marathon... Panalpina Geb. 571 - ansonsten eben der 30.04.


----------



## Google (16. April 2008)

@[email protected] Sieht echt gut aus die Karte  

Gehts vielleicht noch mit einem MTB-Symbol? Entweder der Eisbär wie auf den Trikots mit dem MTB-Reifen oder noch ein MTB-Fahrer?

Den Satz mit der gemischten Gruppe würd ich weglassen, anstatt dessen würde auch "Die Rhein-Main-Mountainbiker" reichen.

Und unten:

"Unsere Homepage:.....
"Unser Forum:......

So würde ichs machen  Du kannst die Karte auch so lassen.  

Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KillerN (16. April 2008)

Puh was eine Tour, nach 95km bin ich auch endlich Daheim, ich werde am Donnerstag mal einen Blog schreiben, die Tour hatte ja das eine oder andere zu bieten 

Unser Guide Thomas hat uns sicher durch den dunklen Wald geführt und für die nötige Unterhaltung hat Karsten und Anke gesorgt. Herrlich ...  

Ich hau mich jetzt erstmal in die Falle


----------



## karsten13 (16. April 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> und für die nötige Unterhaltung hat Karsten und Anke gesorgt. Herrlich ...



 ich bin doch gar nicht zu Wort gekommen  







Alle Bilder gibt's hier. Sorry Thomas, aber das einzige Bild, wo Du drauf warst, war unscharf  .

n8,

Karsten.


----------



## Erdi01 (17. April 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Und als Alternativtermine gingen doch vielleicht auch der 26.04.2008 oder Freitag 09.05.2008
> Google



OK, eins oder zwei erwischt es immer, die nicht können. Aber nachdem mehr als ich erwartet habe am 30. April *nicht* können, greife ich die von Google bereits erwähnten *Alernativtermine nochmal auf mit der Bitte Euch dazu im Laufe des heutigen Tages zu äußern!*

*Samstag, 26. April

Freitag, 09. Mai*

ich hoffe an einem dieser Termine, einer der Drei wird es definitiv werden, noch mehr an den (Stamm)Tisch zu bekommen  Jeder Eisbär wird gebraucht gegen die *Megaportion*, egal ob Burger, Glas oder Mensch  

Spätestens am WE werde ich Nägel mit Köpfen machen und dann erfolgt auch der LMB-Eintrag. 

Ihr seid wieder dran ...


----------



## Erdi01 (17. April 2008)

*@Andreas*, 01. Mai ist gesetzt !!! Ich bin wieder dabei.

*@Killer*, schön das Du die Idee mit der Visitenkarte aufgreift   Design find ich auch OK. Gegen Googles Vorschläge hätte ich aber auch nix einzuwenden.

*@Google, @all*, Habe gesehen, dass die Aussenstelle Hanau einen Link auf YouTube "*mtbteameisbären*" gesetzt hatt. Das ist nicht mein Account, das ist unserer. Wenn mir die Zugangsdaten wieder einfallen  werde ich die Killer mitteilen, dass er sie im Memberbereich unserer HP veröffentlicht. Dann kann Jeder Jedem zeigen was er kann oder auch nicht  

Bei dem Bild da oben ist mein erster Gedanke _Familienportrai Vater, Mutter, Sohn_ gewesen  Seht mal zu, dass ihr sowas mal zu arbeitnehmerfreundlicherer Zeit wiederholt. Irgendwann habe auch ich mal wieder Lust


----------



## Kedi (17. April 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Aber nachdem mehr als ich erwartet habe am 30. April *nicht* können, greife ich die von Google bereits erwähnten *Alernativtermine nochmal auf mit der Bitte Euch dazu im Laufe des heutigen Tages zu äußern!*
> 
> *Samstag, 26. April
> 
> ...




Muss mal schauen, ob es am Samstag, 26.04. bei mir geht .... Da hatte ich was anderes geplant  .

Der Freitag, 09.05. würde auf jeden Fall klappen. 

Salü, kedi


----------



## Andreas (17. April 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *Samstag, 26. April
> 
> Freitag, 09. Mai*



Ich kann an beiden Terminen. Der zweite ist recht spät, denn ich will am 1.5. ja schon mein neues Langarmtrikot anziehen.




Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Andreas*, 01. Mai ist gesetzt !!! Ich bin wieder dabei.



Sehr schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KillerN (17. April 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Bei dem Bild da oben ist mein erster Gedanke _Familienportrai Vater, Mutter, Sohn_ gewesen



Sowas in der Art habe ich auch schon gedacht  



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Seht mal zu, dass ihr sowas mal zu arbeitnehmerfreundlicherer Zeit wiederholt. Irgendwann habe auch ich mal wieder Lust



Ging eigentlich, konnte eben ganz gut aufstehen (7:20 Uhr), jetzt brauch ich aber erstmal nen Kaffee  

@Stammtisch Bei mir gehen beide Termine, aber Erdi, mach doch mal 2 LMB Einträge und jeder soll sich entsprechend eintragen wann er/sie kann, dann haben wir auch einen zahlenmäßigen Überblick.

Die Location scheint sehr lustig zu werden bei diesen Monster Portionen 

EDIT: @Erdi01 Das Youtube Passwort habe ich zurücksetzten lassen, wie das funktioniert steht in der autmatischen E-Mail in deinem Postfach


----------



## Teddy24 (17. April 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> OK, eins oder zwei erwischt es immer, die nicht können. Aber nachdem mehr als ich erwartet habe am 30. April *nicht* können, greife ich die von Google bereits erwähnten *Alernativtermine nochmal auf mit der Bitte Euch dazu im Laufe des heutigen Tages zu äußern!*
> 
> *Samstag, 26. April
> 
> ...



Hey zusammen,
09. Mai wäre ok. 
Wenn ich noch mitdarf   so als "Passivbär".
Mein Bike hat zwar momentan leider schon Spinnenweben angesetzt,
aber ich hoffe, dass der Elan bald wiederkommt.

Gruß


----------



## BlackTrek (17. April 2008)

+1 für den 9.5.


----------



## KillerN (17. April 2008)

Die Forumsadresse wäre viel zu umständlich einzutippen, ausserdem ist das Forum direkt von der Startseite verlinkt.

Ich ware froh den Eisbären überhaupt wiederherstellen zu können, den Reifen habe ich leider nicht retten könne. Die Ur-Originale Eisbärenversion ist ja leider verschwunden...  Ich glaube als einzigstes hat die nur noch unser Trikotlieferant.  

Habe trotzdemmal eine Überarbeitung vorgenommen und versucht euren Wünschen entgegen zu kommen, nun sieht sie so aus:






Besser oder schlechter ?

Leider bin ich kein Grafikkünstler aber ich schau zu, was ansehnliches zusammen zu basteln.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Marathon2004 (17. April 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> Morgen,
> 
> Nachts um 0 Uhr habe ich mir mal gedacht, ich komme der inzwischen schon oft gebrachten Idee einer Visitenkarte nach.
> 
> ...



zu 1. Layout ist prima 

zu 2. Vielleicht noch etwas allgemeiner Formulieren (einige fahren ja nun auch hin und wieder mit dem Rennrad  ) 



Erdi01 schrieb:


> OK, eins oder zwei erwischt es immer, die nicht können. Aber nachdem mehr als ich erwartet habe am 30. April *nicht* können, greife ich die von Google bereits erwähnten *Alernativtermine nochmal auf mit der Bitte Euch dazu im Laufe des heutigen Tages zu äußern!*
> 
> *Samstag, 26. April
> 
> ...



9.5. geht aufe jeden Fall; 26.4. müsste auch gehen, definitiv weis ich das aber erst am Sonntag.


----------



## Marathon2004 (17. April 2008)

Gerade auf den alten Vorschlag reagiert und schon ne neue Version.  

Ich fand die erste Version aber besser. Der Biker überfrachtet die Karte für mein empfinden.


----------



## Google (17. April 2008)

Marathon2004 schrieb:


> Der Biker überfrachtet die Karte für mein empfinden.


 Nö, finde ich gar nicht. Killer sieht gut aus auf der Karte  

Kann man so  lassen  

Ich werde dann aber auf der Rückseite unseren Thread draufnotieren, weil wir da immer direkt ansprechbar sind  

Ach Jens, ich bin mal wieder nicht in unseren Memberbereich reingekommen..trotz das ich alles richtig gemacht habe  Auch das anfordern eines neuen Passwortes hat nichts gebracht. Was ist da nur los  

Grüße

Google


----------



## fohns (17. April 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *Samstag, 26. April
> 
> Freitag, 09. Mai*
> 
> ...



sehr gute vorschläge, gehen beide bei mir.


----------



## loti (17. April 2008)

Hallo Volker,
dass nenn ich doch mal gut. Ich kann an beiden Terminen 26.4. oder 9.5.
Hier mal zwei Bild von unserer gestrigen Tour
loti




URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/80786]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/url]


----------



## loti (17. April 2008)

Nächsten Mittwoch können ja mal andere 
den Matsch testen
loti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (17. April 2008)

bin für den 26.04., der andere ist zu spät.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Erdi01 (17. April 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> Jens


ich find es so ganz gut. Nur den Text würde ich doch auch lieber etwas neutraler halten. In etwa so:

*"Wir sind die lockere Gruppe Biker aus dem Rhein-Main-Gebiet und nicht nur auf Breitspur unterwegs. Schau einfach mal auf unserer Hompage vorbei."
*
Man könnte nochmal drüber nachdenken, die Karten zu personifizieren, also Erdi01, KillerN, Andreas etc. auf jedem seine Karte


----------



## Google (17. April 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Man könnte nochmal drüber nachdenken, die Karten zu personifizieren, also Erdi01, KillerN, Andreas etc. auf jedem seine Karte


Gute Idee  Bei mir dann Bitte "Google (Frauenbeauftragter)" vormerken


----------



## Lupo (17. April 2008)

26.04. geht bei uns.

@killer: ohne biker find ichs besser und kannst ja ggf im text aufs "mountain" verzichten.


----------



## KillerN (17. April 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> bin für den 26.04., der andere ist zu spät.



Sehe ich genauso, bitte einen LMB setzen  



			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> "und nicht nur auf Breitspur unterwegs. "



Breit ? Also ich bin immer Breit wenn ich fahre   Nee mal im Ernst, ich finde folgende Idee passender: 



			
				Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> aufs "mountain" verzichten



Wobei ich dachte, dass der letzte "nicht Rennrad Besitzer" zu mir hält  

Personifizieren ist ja ganz ok, aber unnötiger Aufwand, ich habe keine Lust von jedem jetzt noch Infos einzuholen ob er auch welche benötigt oder nicht. Ich werde morgen nochmal eine Überarbeitung vornehmen und dann kommende Woche mal einen Stoß ausdrucken.

@Loti Ihr seit ja verrückt, bin ich froh das ich trocken geblieben bin


----------



## karsten13 (17. April 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> ich werde am Donnerstag mal einen Blog schreiben, die Tour hatte ja das eine oder andere zu bieten



welchen Donnerstag meintest Du?


----------



## KillerN (17. April 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> welchen Donnerstag meintest Du?



Wird nachgehohlt, habe schonmal paar Bilder zum Blog auch ins Eisbären Album geladen und dabei paar Augen korrigiert und Helligkeiten angepasst


----------



## Lupo (18. April 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> ...
> Wobei ich dachte, dass der letzte "nicht Rennrad Besitzer" zu mir hält  ...



von mir aus darf "mountain" natürlich gern drin stehen bleiben  ich hab das nur als schadensbegrenzung vorgeschlagen bevor noch einer auf die absurde idee kommt das wort "renn" ins spiel zu bringen


----------



## Erdi01 (18. April 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Gute Idee  Bei mir dann Bitte "Google (Frauenbeauftragter)" vormerken


und bei mir bitte: Erdi01 (Puppenspieler)  





was ist den da angekommen   Eine biedere Rosemarie   Ein exotisches Cannonbabe  

Hmm ... dazu fällt mir ein .... *@Kedi* ... was macht der Renner, ich will mit Dir Sonntag auf die Piste. Aber nur wenn Du Deinen Eisbärenfreund nicht ganz platt fährst, der ist im Moment nicht soooo gut drauf  Er fährt aber auf jeden Fall mit seinem *schwarzen Optimo* das erste und zugleich allerletzte Mal über deutschen Asphalt  

Was ist da nur in der Kiste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (18. April 2008)

Ein Geschenk für mich?  

Krieg ich wenigstens dein altes Rad?  

Wenn ich mal groß bin und Geld verdiene...


----------



## karsten13 (18. April 2008)

da ist kein Rad drin, alles nur Tarnung  .
Wahrscheinlich Utensilien für's Studio ähm, meinte Testcenter


----------



## puls190 (18. April 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> und bei mir bitte: Erdi01 (Puppenspieler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ein six 13 in weiß


----------



## RedRum05 (18. April 2008)

Bin auch für den Stammtisch am 26.04.!
so... gute Nacht


----------



## Kedi (19. April 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> da ist kein Rad drin, alles nur Tarnung  .
> Wahrscheinlich Utensilien für's Studio ähm, meinte Testcenter



SM-Testcenter-Studio ?
Sieht so aus, als ob der letzte "Einbruch" immer noch anhält  .

Karsten, nächstes WE ist für "Große" ein "Testprogramm" im Taunus geplant  . 

Salü, kedi


----------



## Erdi01 (19. April 2008)

Was ist das eigentlich für ein Mist mit den Links im LMB  

Sooo ... der frühe Termin war zu spät  und deshalb ...

*Eisbärenstammtisch*

dann meldet Euch mal fleißig an, damit wir genug gegen die Megaportionen werden. Wer mit mehr Personen als seiner Anmeldung kommt, möge das bitte hier mitteilen, damit ich ggfl. die Reservierungszahl noch korrigieren kann. 

Vllt passt das Wetter, das man eine Open-Air-Veranstalltung draus machen kann. Anschließender N8Ride nicht ausgeschlossen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KillerN (19. April 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Sooo ... der frühe Termin war zu spät


Inwiefern ?


----------



## fohns (19. April 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> dann meldet Euch mal fleißig an, damit wir genug gegen die Megaportionen werden. Wer mit mehr Personen als seiner Anmeldung kommt, möge das bitte hier mitteilen, damit ich ggfl. die Reservierungszahl noch korrigieren kann.



So melde ich hier meine Fohnsin mit an.


----------



## Andreas (19. April 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Was ist das eigentlich für ein Mist mit den Links im LMB



Eine Insider Info:



			
				Thomas schrieb:
			
		

> Das scheint seit dem Upgrade auf PHP5 nicht mehr zu gehen. Rikman ist dran das neue LMB auch auf MTB-News zu installieren, das läuft schon geraume Zeit bei Rennrad-News.de


----------



## KillerN (19. April 2008)

Bevor ich es in Ebay reinstelle

Verkaufe folgendes Komponenten Bundle:

AMD Athlon 2800+ XP
ASUS Mainboard (A7V600) 2x SATA, 2x PATA, 6x PCI, 8x USB 2.0 support, 1x Gigabit Lan, 1x S/PDIF, 3x DDR Ram Slots und passiv gekühlte Northbridge
Zalmann AL-CU Lüfter, regelbar und sehr leise
Corsair Arbeitsspeicher 512MB XMS CL2 400Mhz
Leadtek WinFast A400 (Nvidia Geforce 6800 mit 128MB Speicher) AGP (DVi, TV-Out) ziemlich leise dank Lüftersteuerung
Bequit BQT-P4-400W Netzteil (Lüfter dreht langsam nach auch wenn der PC aus ist)

Gar nicht so unwichtig: Die Komponenten wurden dank 2 größer 120mm Lüfter immer ausreichend gekühlt.

Preis: VHB 
Bei Interesse bitte eine PM

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Erdi01 (19. April 2008)

*@puls190*, wollte sich nicht mal einer wieder öfters blicken lassen. Wenigstens mal Stammtisch  



puls190 schrieb:


> ein six 13 in weiß


das ist schon seit ein paar Monaten da, aber immernoch nicht fertig und dauert auch noch   Was es mit dem Paket auf sich hatt, wird man aber auch in meinen 6.13-Aufbaublog lesen können. Hier gibt's keinen weiteren Info's. 

Eine Info noch bevor ich auf einem Geburtstag entschwinde, weswegen mich das Wetter da draußen mal gar nicht juckt  

*Sonntag Rennertour 11:45 Kreishaus Dtz --> 12:30 Bahnhof Dieburg (Südhessen einsammeln) --> Vielbrunn*

Einzig das Wetter kann's noch verhindern, morgen ist's mir dann nicht mehr wurscht


----------



## Google (19. April 2008)

@[email protected] Zum Stammtisch wird auch Googlemäuschen dabei sein  

Viel Spass bei der Rennertour


----------



## karsten13 (19. April 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Sooo ... der frühe Termin war zu spät  und deshalb ...





KillerN schrieb:


> Inwiefern ?



Frauenquote  

@Red: Könnten wir nächste Woche Mi./Do./Fr. ne Ausfahrt zustande bringen wegen Trikotübergabe? RR ginge natürlich auch ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## KillerN (19. April 2008)

Red ist bis Fr. Abend auf Klassenfahrt zur Herbertstraße und wird danach keine Kraft mehr besitzten auf einen Sattel zu steigen


----------



## karsten13 (19. April 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> auf Klassenfahrt zur Herbertstraße



 sowas hätt's zu unserer Zeit net gegeben (warum eigentlich net?), auf welchem Lehrplan steht denn sowas?


----------



## KillerN (20. April 2008)

Nicht alles wörtlich nehmen, die fahren nur nach Hamburg  

Fährt hier heute noch jemand *MTB* ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (20. April 2008)

Bey bey *Optimo*, warn schöne drei Jahre mit dir, aber jetzt werden sich unsere Wege trennen


----------



## Marathon2004 (22. April 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Vllt passt das Wetter, das man eine Open-Air-Veranstalltung draus machen kann. Anschließender N8Ride nicht ausgeschlossen




Das heist, anreise mit dem Rad.


----------



## HelixBonus (23. April 2008)

Wen kann ich denn mal wieder für eine RR-Tour begeistern? Nach den ganzen MTB Touren der letzten Wochen und dem geplanten Odenwald-Ritt mit "Google&Co" am Sonntag will ich am Samtag meinen Renner mal wieder quälen. Möglichst Grundlage und flach/wellig...


----------



## Google (23. April 2008)

ghost48 schrieb:


> und dem geplanten Odenwald-Ritt mit "Google&Co" am Sonntag ...


 Ja genau  

Und natürlich sind alle Eisbären dazu eingeladen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4688926&postcount=178

Einfach melden wenn Interesse besteht  

@[email protected] Ich krieg nur einen tag am WE frei. 

Grüße

Google


----------



## HelixBonus (23. April 2008)

Ach Google, noch am Rande: Mit dem langen Hebel hab ich meiner Kurbelschraube noch 4 (!) komplette Umdrehungen abringen können...
Wenn das jetzt nicht hält!


----------



## KillerN (23. April 2008)

Hallo, 

erstmal ein amüsanter Link: http://nachrichten.t-online.de/c/14/86/34/64/14863464.html

Ich möchte nochmal an unsere beiden Termine erinnern:

09.05 = Eisbären Stammtisch
25.05 = Eisbären Tour (& Friends)

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Google (23. April 2008)

ghost48 schrieb:


> Wenn das jetzt nicht hält!


... stimmt irgendwas nicht  

Ich kenne übrigens in Selbold ne klasse abschüssige Strecke mit Blitzer. Wir sollten dort mal in einer Gruppe den  da machen  

Danke KillerN. Die Links unserer Veranstaltungen sind genau richtig für die Abteilung Hanau.

Grüße

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (23. April 2008)

Wenn ich bis zum Sonntag mein *Silk Road* auf die Straße bekomme, schließe ich mich Loti an. Rennertour Bullauer Bild  

Falls nicht komme ich vllt auch zum Bölle.

Schauen mer mal was das WE bringt


----------



## BlackTrek (24. April 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Wenn ich bis zum Sonntag mein *Silk Road* auf die Straße bekomme,



Aah! Das war also in dem Kattong! Aber wir haben doch hier (gottseidank) fast keine Kopfsteinplasterstrassen?  Das ist doch nur schwer mit dem ganzen Federgedöns, oder? Eher Sammlertrieb, gell?
Send Pix!

Greetings from Sunny Florida!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (24. April 2008)

Meine *Blacky* kennt sich aus  

Ja, ist schwerer genau _798g_ mehr als mein six13-Framset. Wie schwer das Komplettrad wird lass ich mich überraschen. Und klar habe ich sowas "exotisches", was nicht jeder hatt gebraucht    Aber hast schon recht, das Federgedöhns hatt außer Siege und gute Platzierungen bei Paris-Roubaix nix gebracht  

Ist im übrigen die Team Replika aus 2001. *knallrot*, bin wieder mal verliebt   

Bilder und mehr gibt's im Blog.

*Übrigens:* STI Kurs aktuell $375. Es geht abwärts ...  

Schönen Gruß aus dunkel Deutschland ins sonnige Florida


----------



## fuzzball (24. April 2008)

*da sag ich dochmal hallo* 
bin zwar nicht neu im Rhein Main Gebiet, habe über zehn Jahre in Dreieich gewohnt, bin aber immer auf der Suche nach Jungs und Mädels zum biken (MTB). Da ich in letzter Zeit nicht wirklich dazu gekommen bin irgendwelche Touren zu fahren, dachte ich meld mich mal hier und frag einfach mal ob man bei euch mitfahren kann. Meine Bike- Ausdauer ist derzeit ausbaubedürftig, trotzdem fahre ich gerne alles (außer Straße) was auch kommen mag. 
Wenn ihr mal in den kommenden Wochen lust haben solltet einen Newbie mitzunehmen, sagt bescheid 
mfg
Patrick


----------



## loti (24. April 2008)

Hallo Patrick,
da hätte ich für Samstag ein Angebot. Bei gutem Wetter wird garantiert gemütlich gefahren (in Relation zu dem, was sonst hier von einigen getrieben wird ):
_ Samstag, 26. April, von 9 bis 17 Uhr,
Treffpunkt: 9 Uhr Lindenplatz, Sprendlingen Mountainbike-Tour durch den Frankfurter Stadtwald, 75 km, flach. 
Der Weg führt  durch den Schwanheimer Stadtwald und obwohl es nur wenige kurze Steigungen gibt, ist
_ _ auf dieser Tour hohe Konzentration gefragt. Nach einer ausgiebigen Pause geht es durch die Schwanheimer Düne zurück durch den Stadtwald nach Sprendlingen._
Ansonsten fahren wir jeden Mittwoch um 18 Uhr 30.
Den Rest siehst Du auf meine Homepage.
loti


----------



## fuzzball (24. April 2008)

Hallo,
klingt gut, leider bin ich bis Sonntag in HH und nächste Woche Mi ist am nächsten Tag rund um den Henninger Turm, da muss ich mich am Mi schonen 
Danach gerne (wenn ich mich noch bewegen kann ); speziell Mi klingt gut, nach dem Büro noch ein bißchen biken 
mfg
Patrick


----------



## Erdi01 (24. April 2008)

Willkommen fuzzball,

du spielst auch in fast allen C'dale Fred's mit  

Karsten13 und Claudy fahren oft direkt ab Frankfurt Goetheturm. Vielleicht fällt den Beiden auch mal wieder ein, das hier mitzuteilen  

Ich selber habe hier öfters *N8Rides* oder *RusHours* ab Dietzenbach angeboten. Vielleicht fällt mir das selber auch mal wieder ein  

Aktiver ist hier im Moment unsere Außenstelle Hanau, aber dazu kann sich Google selber äußern  

Also dann ...

Ach ja und natürlich besteht auch hier die Möglichkeit einen Haufen von uns kennenzulernen ...


KillerN schrieb:


> Ich möchte nochmal an unsere beiden Termine erinnern:
> 
> 09.05 = Eisbären Stammtisch
> 25.05 = Eisbären Tour (& Friends)
> ...


----------



## fuzzball (24. April 2008)

tja das mit den C'dale Fred's liegt daran, dass das vor über 15 Jahren mein erstes MTB (war damals schwierig mich vom BMX weg zu bekommen)war und seitdem kann ich nur C´Dales mein eigen nennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (24. April 2008)

Moin,



loti schrieb:


> Bei gutem Wetter wird garantiert gemütlich gefahren (in Relation zu dem, was sonst hier von einigen getrieben wird ):



 wie meinst Du das?



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Karsten13 und Claudy fahren oft direkt ab Frankfurt Goetheturm. Vielleicht fällt den Beiden auch mal wieder ein, das hier mitzuteilen



hast prinzipiell Recht, muss der Anbieter aber selbst entscheiden ...



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ich selber habe hier öfters *N8Rides* oder *RusHours* ab Dietzenbach angeboten. Vielleicht fällt mir das selber auch mal wieder ein



... und es ist auch schade, dass Deine Do-Touren "eingeschlafen" sind.

Bei mir hat nun die Renner-Saison begonnen und somit fahre ich noch max. 2x pro Woche MTB, wovon 1 Termin schon von go-crazy belegt ist.

@fuzzball: Willkommen! Und wenn Du ausserhalb von RuH mal Rennrad fahren möchstest, lohnt ein Blick ins Nachbarforum bzw. in meine Signatur.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Erdi01 (25. April 2008)

fuzzball schrieb:


> tja das mit den C'dale Fred's liegt daran, dass das vor über 15 Jahren mein erstes MTB (war damals schwierig mich vom BMX weg zu bekommen)war und *seitdem kann ich nur C´Dales mein eigen nennen*.


Hier bist Du richtig  

Ich kann zwar "nur" auf 13 Jahre CD zurückblicken, aber mein erstes habe ich noch, das F700 und gefahren bin ich auch fast alle ... in den ganzen CD-Freds äußere ich mich kaum noch, amüsiere mich nur noch über die ganzen _"wennichgroßbinfahrichauchcdundweisdannauchwovonichrede"_ Poser 



karsten13 schrieb:


> ... und es ist auch schade, dass Deine Do-Touren "eingeschlafen" sind.
> 
> Karsten.


dafür gibt's keine Mitfahrer mehr und wo ich Mitfahrer sein könnte (Uni, Goetheturm, Spinning im Freien oder HU) kann ich zeitlich knicken. Also verbringe ich meine Zeit abwechelt in der Bucht und im Keller ...


----------



## Marathon2004 (25. April 2008)

Also mit dem Radtouren halte ich mich jetzt vor Mainz erstmal einen bisschen zurück.  

Aber in der Woche nach Mainz lege ich dann wieder (langsam) los.


----------



## KillerN (25. April 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> ... und es ist auch schade, dass Deine Do-Touren "eingeschlafen" sind.



Finde ich auch, wäre auch wieder mit von der Partie  

@fuzzball Hier bist du genau richtig


----------



## Google (25. April 2008)

Vielleicht ist der Erdi01 ja auch ein bisserl angesäuert, weil er mom eigentlich  der Einzige ist/war, der hier noch Touren anbietet obwohl es schliesslich noch andere gibt, die auch noch genügend fahren? Und da er mom nicht so motiviert ist, lässt er halt mal....

Ist aber nur eine Vermutung von mir und ehrlich gesagt auch eher meine Empfindung  

Meine Wochenendtouren biete ich hier eher zweitrangig an, weil ich weiß, dass es für die meisten eh zu weit oder nix ist.

Das gilt wohl auch für fuzzball  [email protected]@ falls Du weiter hier und in der Offenbacher Gegend bikend mitmischst, werden wir uns aber SICHER kennenlernen  Bin ja auch oft bei den Eisbärentouren dabei. Vielleicht ist Dir auch einmal unsere Gegend nicht so weit, dann zeige ich Dir gerne mein Revier  

Grüße

Google


----------



## BlackTrek (25. April 2008)

Also ich kann jetzt natürlich nur für mich sprechen, aber mri gehts so, dass ich in den letzten Wochen sehr faul war und tatsächlich GAR NICHT mehr gefahren bin   

Leider führt das bei mir auch sofort dazu, dass ich ordentlich Gewicht zugelegt habe und mich total schlapp und unfit fühle. Ich werde daher auch wahrscheinlich am 1. Mai nicht beim Henninger starten (vllt mag ja *jemand *meinen Startplatz haben?).

ABER das heisst auch, dass sich das ändern muss. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn jemand Lust hat mich sonntags mal auf meinen Reha-Touren zu begleiten.


----------



## Erdi01 (25. April 2008)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Ich werde daher auch wahrscheinlich am 1. Mai nicht beim Henninger starten


dann kannst Du ja Andreas und mich zur RuH Besuchertour begleiten. Einer in der Babypause, einer Nullbock und eine auf Reha ... passt   

Komme gerade aus dem Keller, habe angefangen mein *Silk Road* zusammen zu setzen. Eine Million Headshokvorbauten im Keller liegen und nicht einer mit Lenkerdurchmesser 31,8 dabei    

    JETZT bin ich erst richtig angepisst    ​

*@Loti*, ich befürchte ich werd die 150/1500 am Sonntag mim Hardtail abspuhlen müssen


----------



## Kedi (26. April 2008)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Ich werde daher auch wahrscheinlich am 1. Mai nicht beim Henninger starten (vllt mag ja *jemand *meinen Startplatz haben?).



Falls *ich* damit gemeint bin: Danke für das Angebot, aber ich fühle mich ebenfalls nicht fit. 
Ich bin dieses Jahr immer noch kein RR gefahren  . Ich würde da total abkacken ... Habe immer noch ein Problem mit den Lagern. Ich hoffe, dass der Einbau heute funktioniert.

Salü, kedi


----------



## fohns (26. April 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Komme gerade aus dem Keller, habe angefangen mein *Silk Road* zusammen zu setzen. Eine Million Headshokvorbauten im Keller liegen und nicht einer mit Lenkerdurchmesser 31,8 dabei
> 
> JETZT bin ich erst richtig angepisst    ​



sorry, Dein post hat bei mir zuerst ein  ausgelöst. 
nimms nicht so tragisch, Du musst halt Deinen keller von zeit zu zeit updaten.







viele grüße an alle vom 
fohns.


----------



## Erdi01 (26. April 2008)

Kedi schrieb:


> aber ich fühle mich ebenfalls nicht fit.


Noch ne Kandidatin für die RuH Besuchertour am 01. Mai. Wird ne Mountytour, garantiert schlammfreie kedigeeignete Wege und es geht hooooooch - passt  


> Ich bin dieses Jahr immer noch kein RR gefahren  . ... Habe immer noch ein Problem mit den Lagern. Ich hoffe, dass der Einbau heute funktioniert.
> 
> Salü, kedi


jetzt verstehe ich auch warum Du mit mir nicht auf die Piste wolltest 



fohns schrieb:


> sorry, Dein post hat bei mir zuerst ein  ausgelöst.
> nimms nicht so tragisch, Du musst halt Deinen keller von zeit zu zeit updaten.
> 
> 
> ...


Ja danke, ich weis auch so, dass mich hier alle für ne Lachnummer halten   

Ich werd mich jetzt auf mein *Rush* begeben und ne Runde durchs Messeler Hügelland ziehen. Rein zufällig zieht's mich da bei Wellmann vorbei - Schei$$e, sind Headshokvorbauten teuer   - aber was mutt das mutt  
*
@Andreas*, aktivier doch schon mal den LMB für Donnerstag. Habt Ihr eigentlich nen Badysitter und Deine Cloudy kommt auch mit  Ich versuch hier auch schon weitere chamante Begleitung für uns zu organisieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedRum05 (26. April 2008)

So ich bin wieder von meiner Lustreise zurück 

@Karsten... wenn du deine Trikots noch vor dem 01.05 brauchst - PM, dann gehts schneller!


----------



## Andreas (26. April 2008)

Marathon2004 schrieb:


> Also mit dem Radtouren halte ich mich jetzt vor Mainz erstmal einen bisschen zurück.
> 
> Aber in der Woche nach Mainz lege ich dann wieder (langsam) los.



Was macht denn die Vorbereitung? Welche Zielzeit strebst Du in Mainz an?


----------



## Kedi (27. April 2008)

Troll, könnte es sein, dass du heute im Spessart Richtung Wasserwerk/Langes Elend gefahren bist? 

Salü, kedi


----------



## Erdi01 (27. April 2008)

So so, Kedi mal wieder Langes Elend. Wieviel Mal    Erdi mal wieder *Bullauer Bild*, zum ersten Mal dieses Jahr.  

Zusammen mit ein paar Jungs und meinem *Silk Road* auf 165 KM Probefahrt durch den ODW gewesen. Waren irgendwas in den 1500 HM  Zur Tachomeontage hatt gestern die Zeit nicht mehr gelangt. Hatt auch was wenn man einfach nur fährt ohne zu wissen wieviel und wie hoch  Ein paar Worte zum Silk Road gibt's wieder im Projekt-Blog  

Aber ehrlich, ich muß wieder mehr tun. Bei KM 6 oder 7 hoch zum Bullauer Bild (längster Anstieg im ODW) hätt ich vom Rad steigen können  Egal, weiter gings, aber Gasthaus Bullauer Bild hatte geschlossene Gesellschaft, also weiter über die "Giro-Ettappe" = Schotterpiste = Teststrecke für Silk Road  rüber nach Würzberg und dort in den Biergarten. War höchste Zeit, das der kam  

Ne Stunde danach hatte das Essen gezündet und ich war wieder schmerzfrei  

Schön war's wie jedes Jahr  

Und was hatt der Rest bei dem herrlichen Wetter  angestellt


----------



## KillerN (27. April 2008)

War heute nach dem F1 Rennen einmal die Rückersbacher hoch gefahren und einmal das Lange Elend. Hatte mal geschaut was so geht wenn ich etwas schneller den Berg hoch fahre. Ging eigentlich...
Werde am nächsten WE vielleicht mal im Taunus etwas rumfahren. Gibts da interessenten ?


----------



## HelixBonus (27. April 2008)

Yap!


----------



## Kedi (28. April 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Zusammen mit ein paar Jungs und meinem *Silk Road* auf 165 KM Probefahrt durch den ODW gewesen.



Zusammen mit einem Jungen und meinem RR auf 165 km Probefahrt im Spessart/Wetterau  .

Salü, kedi


----------



## troll (28. April 2008)

Kedi schrieb:


> Troll, könnte es sein, dass du heute im Spessart Richtung Wasserwerk/Langes Elend gefahren bist?
> 
> Salü, kedi




ja...muss mal langsam wieder meinen hintern an den sattel anpassen ....
am 25.5 will ich ja mit euch radeln....

sach mal war das nicht etwas kühl im spessart...so mit kurz / kurz oder bin ich nur ne frostbeule ?

salü 
t.

p.s nur noch 2 tage dann gehts meer gucken....  .-)


----------



## Marathon2004 (28. April 2008)

Andreas schrieb:


> Was macht denn die Vorbereitung? Welche Zielzeit strebst Du in Mainz an?



Vorbereitung geht dem Ende entgegen *ufff*

Nach den Zwischenzeiten über 10Km (44:36) und 21,1 Km (1:38:40) hätte ich dieses Jahr, wenn das Wetter mitspielt, ich nirgends in der Menge hängen bleibe und halbwegs gut drauf bin, gerne eine Sub 4h Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puls190 (28. April 2008)

So euer Puls hat sich auf 104kg geschafft deshalb hat er sich ein neues Motivationsbike gekauft
Aber bis ich wieder mit euch fahren kann dauert noch zur Zeit bin ich doch mehr mit Anhänger unterwegs 

viele Grüsse und weiter viel Spass beim biken


----------



## Marathon2004 (28. April 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Zusammen mit ein paar Jungs und meinem *Silk Road* auf 165 KM Probefahrt durch den ODW gewesen. Waren irgendwas in den 1500 HM  Zur Tachomeontage hatt gestern die Zeit nicht mehr gelangt. Hatt auch was wenn man einfach nur fährt ohne zu wissen wieviel und wie hoch  Ein paar Worte zum Silk Road gibt's wieder im Projekt-Blog



Schönes Rad.   

Aber Dir ist ja schon klar, das es noch schöner wäre, wenn Du dem Sponsoraufdruck gefolgt wärst und eine Campa-Gruppe montiert hättest.


----------



## troll (28. April 2008)

Marathon2004 schrieb:


> Vorbereitung geht dem Ende entgegen *ufff*
> 
> Nach den Zwischenzeiten über 10Km (44:36) und 21,1 Km (1:38:40) hätte ich dieses Jahr, wenn das Wetter mitspielt, ich nirgends in der Menge hängen bleibe und halbwegs gut drauf bin, gerne eine Sub 4h Zeit.



na ...das ist doch eher sub 3:30 ......  wenn die tagesform passt ...

salü
t.


----------



## KillerN (28. April 2008)

ghost48 schrieb:


> Yap!



Habe vor Samstag Vormittags ab Hoher Mark zu starten, Tourdauer so >3 Std, werden viele Trails gefahren.


----------



## Google (28. April 2008)

Ich werde wohl mit dem Sonntag vorlieb nehmen müssen, wobei das noch nicht 100 % klar ist. Aber die Kombi KillerGhost ist für mich wohl eh zu heftig  Die Tour würd  mich wohl killen, so dass Ihr mich wohl nur noch als ghost erleben könntet


----------



## HelixBonus (28. April 2008)

@Killer
Bin dabei solange es nicht aus Eimern regnet. Passt mir super, Sonntag wird nämlich radfrei!  
Startzeit wegen mir so frühwie möglich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marathon2004 (28. April 2008)

troll schrieb:


> na ...das ist doch eher sub 3:30 ......  wenn die tagesform passt ...
> 
> salü
> t.



Na ja,.... das sind die rein theoretischen Hochrechnung.  Das hat aber schon letztes Jahr (bei meinem ersten Marathon) sowas von nicht gepasst.  Da lag ich in der Vorbereitung bei 45:47 für die 10 km und 1:47:24 über 21,1 km um letztlich den Marathon bei 4:19:14 zu absolvieren.  ).

Allerdings war es sowohl beim Halb- als auch beim Vollmarathon sehr heiß und die Laufstrecken (Griesheim und Mainz) jeweils fast komplett in der Sonne.


----------



## Kedi (28. April 2008)

troll schrieb:


> ja...muss mal langsam wieder meinen hintern an den sattel anpassen ....
> am 25.5 will ich ja mit euch radeln....
> 
> sach mal war das nicht etwas kühl im spessart...so mit kurz / kurz oder bin ich nur ne frostbeule ?
> ...




Mach dir mal keine Sorgen ... am 25.05. fährst du locker mit  . 

Während meiner ersten RRTour wurde mir so warm ... hab zuerst die Weste und dann die Ärmlinge ausgezogen ... und seit heute ist mein Torso/Füße wieder weiss  . 

Salü, kedi


----------



## Andreas (28. April 2008)

troll schrieb:


> na ...das ist doch eher sub 3:30 ......  wenn die tagesform passt ...
> 
> salü
> t.



Finde ich auch. Zumindest probieren solltest Du es.


----------



## KillerN (28. April 2008)

ghost48 schrieb:


> @Killer
> Bin dabei solange es nicht aus Eimern regnet.



Genau, bei Regen bleib ich auch daheim.


ghost48 schrieb:


> Startzeit wegen mir so frühwie möglich...



Sehr gut !


----------



## Erdi01 (28. April 2008)

Marathon2004 schrieb:


> Schönes Rad.
> 
> Aber Dir ist ja schon klar, das es noch schöner wäre, wenn Du dem Sponsoraufdruck gefolgt wärst und eine Campa-Gruppe montiert hättest.


bin ich doch, ist ein Campa Umwerfer drauf. Das ist genug Campa   

Ja schönes Rad. Es ist wenigstens lieb und nett zu mir, im Gegensatz zu mach anderen  

*@puls190*, schon zwei Cannondales   die Du mir schuldig bist zu zeigen!


----------



## _jazzman_ (28. April 2008)

Hallo, möchte für das Wochenende mal bissl Off-Topic-Werbung in eigener Sache machen:

Auf *Schloss Emmerichshofen* (an der Landstraße zwischen Kahl und Alzenau) findet am *Sonntag, 04. Mai* ein *Benefizbrunch* statt. Los geht das Spektakel um 11:00 Uhr und endet gegen 16:00 Uhr. Musikalisch umrahmt wird es natürlich von "*G-Major7*" und "*Two4You*". Der Eintritt ist frei, für Speisen und Getränke ist ausreichend gesorgt und bei schlechtem Wetter findet es in einer der Hallen auf dem Anwesen statt. Würde mich freuen, wenn wir uns sehen...

Weiter Infos gibts bei mir oder natürlich auf der *G-Major7 Homepage*

Bis dahin...
_jazzman_


----------



## HelixBonus (28. April 2008)

@Killer 
Wetterbericht sieht gut aus. Nehme an, dass du mit dem Rad kommst!?
Bei Pi mal Daumen 3 h Fahrzeit schlage ich um 9 vor, lass mich aber noch auf 10 runterhandeln...


----------



## Erdi01 (29. April 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *
> @Andreas*, aktivier doch schon mal den LMB für Donnerstag. Habt Ihr eigentlich nen Badysitter und Deine Cloudy kommt auch mit  Ich versuch hier auch schon weitere chamante Begleitung für uns zu organisieren



   

So langsam wüßt ich schon ganz gern auf was ich mich einstellen muß. Irgendwie tippe ich gerade auf Couching  

*@Loti*, da kommt wiedermal keiner drauf, wo meine Schaltungsprobleme am *Silk Road* herkamen. Von der Schaltzugklemmung . Es gibt drei Möglichkeiten den Zug am Schaltwerk zu klemmen. Eine richtige und eine falsche lt. Shimano und eine die es gar nicht gibt ...  und das ist jetzt meine und seitdem flutscht es nur noch so  Komme gerade von einem 1,5 Std. Ritt auf meinem *Roten*


----------



## Andreas (29. April 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> So langsam wüßt ich schon ganz gern auf was ich mich einstellen muß. Irgendwie tippe ich gerade auf Couching



Ooops, bin momentan viel beschäftigt und hab auch noch Deinen Thread beim überfliegen überlesen. 

Ich habe einen LMB Eintrag Henninger Rennen am 1. Mai erstellt. Ich hoffe uns begleiten diesmal noch ein paar Leute. Das Wetter soll ja halten.

Cloudy darf momentan noch keinen Sport machen - nur Rückbildungsgymnastik.


----------



## karsten13 (29. April 2008)

Andreas schrieb:


> Ich habe einen LMB Eintrag Henninger Rennen am 1. Mai erstellt.



... erstellt hast Du ihn für den 30.04. ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (29. April 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> ... erstellt hast Du ihn für den 30.04. ...



Oh jeh, gut das Du es gemerkt hast.
Das kommt davon wenn man übermüdet ist. Ich sollte in's Bett gehen.


----------



## Erdi01 (29. April 2008)

Andreas schrieb:


> Ich habe einen LMB Eintrag Henninger Rennen am 1. Mai erstellt. Ich hoffe uns begleiten diesmal noch ein paar Leute. Das Wetter soll ja halten.



jetzt jagt der mich tatsächlich von meiner Couch  

GN8


----------



## Marathon2004 (30. April 2008)

Andreas schrieb:


> Finde ich auch. Zumindest probieren solltest Du es.



Du meinst aber nicht mich. 

Bei 3:30 entspricht dass der theoretischen Hochrechnung. Bloss was mache ich dann, wenn ich nach 25 km platt bicn.


----------



## Google (30. April 2008)

Grüße miteinander  

Ok, der 1.te Mai ist noch nicht da, ich frag jetzt aber trotzdem schon mal wer am Sonntag Interesse an einer gemeinsamen, waldigen Tour hat. 

Es ist noch alles offen, Lanzelot hat schon einen Vorschlag in der Nebenfiliale gemacht und ich möchte von meiner Seite anbieten über die Birkenhainer, Franzosenkopf, Eselsweg zum Engländer zu stossen und auf gleichen Weg zurück....Es sei denn jemand kennt rückzus was anderes..

Ich, Wir und wer auch immer noch, sind aber offen, auch für den Oden*wald*

Erdi01: Ich hab Dich schon lange nimmer gesehen  

Auffi! Da geht doch was  

Ps. Ich kann wie gesagt Samstag nicht und am 1.Mai ist Familyday. Eben wie immer.


----------



## Andreas (30. April 2008)

Marathon2004 schrieb:


> Du meinst aber nicht mich.
> 
> Bei 3:30 entspricht dass der theoretischen Hochrechnung. Bloss was mache ich dann, wenn ich nach 25 km platt bicn.



Naja, ich würde einfach so laufen wie es dein Puls erlaubt. Oder zumindest 3:40 h anvisieren, denn auf die letzten km verliert man immer etwas Zeit.


----------



## Erdi01 (30. April 2008)

*@Google,*

*DONNERSTAG*, bin ich im Taunus, wenn das Wetter einigermaßen ist.

*SAMSTAG* bin ich hier am Start:

_Hallo,

am kommenden Samstag (3. Mai), treffen wir uns bereits um 11:00 Uhr bei Reinhold, Strecke und Länge je nach Lust und Laune, Odenwald, Spessart ganz egal. Wetter am liebsten gut.

Noch eine kleine Korrektur für die Rhöntour am Pfingstsamstag: wir starten bereits um 6:30 Uhr.
Hier gilt nach wie vor: die Interessenten bitte vorher melden, damit wir die Autos koordinieren können.

Gruß
_
*SONNTAG* kann ich mir durchaus ein englischen Besuch im Spessart vorstellen. Jedenfalls mehr als Breuburg, da war ich ja mit der Kleenen erst


----------



## Erdi01 (30. April 2008)

Habe nochwas vergessen  

Meiner lieben *Blacky* zum Geburtstag zu gratulieren, dass tue ich jetzt hiermit.

*Alles Liebe und Gute nachträglich*  

Bist Du wieder in Deutschland  Ich denke wenn Du was interessantes rotes drüben gesehen hättest, hättest Du's mir sicher gesagt


----------



## karsten13 (30. April 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *Alles Liebe und Gute nachträglich*



na da schliesse ich mich doch mal an (und vertraue auf Erdi's Frauengeburtstagsgedächtnis  ): Herzlichen Glückwunsch!  

Und dank Red, Killer und Claudy kann ich nun morgen doch als Eisbär starten   

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Google (30. April 2008)

Liebe Sonja, auch von mir 

* Alles Gute und Liebe nachträglich zum Geburtstag ​*
Das Du uns noch lange erhalten bleibst  



karsten13 schrieb:


> Und dank Red, Killer und Claudy kann ich nun morgen doch als Eisbär starten


Erzähl!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (30. April 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Erzähl!



heisst nur, dass ich die Trikots eben geliefert bekommen habe und morgen anziehen kann


----------



## Google (30. April 2008)

Dann wünsch Ich Dir mal viel Spass und Erfolg. 

Tolle Sache übrigens, dass Trikot gleich von 3 Eisbären überbracht zubekommen.

Will ich auch!


----------



## Andreas (1. Mai 2008)

Hallo Sonja,

von mir auch nachträglich

 Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!


----------



## KillerN (1. Mai 2008)

Habe mich heute Morgen kurzfristig entschieden mal rüber zur Binding Brauerei zu fahren und am letzteren Anstieg zu gucken wies den Eisbären so geht.

Zuerst sind mir aber die auf einem Rundkurs fahrenden Mädels ins Auge gefallen, den ihr Tempo war wirklich ordentlich, das waren richtige Powerfrauen so wie die am Anstieg teilweise attackiert haben. Und ausgesehen haben die eigentlich auch ganz gut, wo warst du nur Erdi ?

Dann kam auch schon der erste Lautsprecherwagen mit der Ansage das jetzt die 100 und 62km Fahrer kommen werden. Die Führungsgruppe die dann ankam fuhr ganz gediegen hoch und sogar der ein oder andere "Senior " war dabei, da war keine Spur von Eile oder Angriff zu sehen, schade eigentlich.

Dann ca. 13minuten später konnte ich unsere Trikotärmchen sehen, Karsten hatte noch eine Weste drüber sonst hätte ich ihn früher erkannt. Karsten hat mich etwas erstaunt angeguckt *g* Sah auch irgendwie etwas fertig aus.

Nochmal ca. 10 Minuten später dann, in einem relativ großen Fahrerfeld, konnte ich Jörg + Bruder erkennen, diesmal schon früher und beide haben mich wohl auf anhieb auch erkannt. Beide sahen relativ entspannt aus, das Tempo war eher gediegen.

Achso, unsere Trikots sind eh die geilsten, die kann man einfach überall total easy erkennen ! 

Nachdem ich alle 3 gesehen habe bin ich nochmal rüber nach Babenhausen und zurück gefahren und habe so auch ein paar Kilometer noch gemacht.

Die wohl skurielsten Fahrer die mir aufgefallen sind :
- einer fuhr mit einem Mountainbike (Scheibenbremse, Federgabel, alles drann... *g*)
- ein Liegefahrrad (war das überhaupt zugelassen ?)
- ein Tandem

Gruß
Jens


----------



## Kedi (1. Mai 2008)

*Hallo BlackTrek,*

da du gerade online bist  , nun also ganz "direkt": 

*Wünsche dir zum Geburtstag alles Gute und Liebe!*

Salü, kedi


----------



## Erdi01 (1. Mai 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> Zuerst sind mir aber die auf einem Rundkurs fahrenden Mädels ins Auge gefallen, den ihr Tempo war wirklich ordentlich, das waren richtige Powerfrauen so wie die am Anstieg teilweise attackiert haben. Und ausgesehen haben die eigentlich auch ganz gut, *wo warst du nur Erdi ?*
> 
> 
> Jens



*ich war mal an der weißen Mauer ...*



*
... alle Jahr wieder die Gleichen getroffen ...*




*... mal hier hoch ...*



*
... und hier wieder runter ...*




*... und dann war ich endlich bei Ihr *   





... so und jetzt ... alle Jahre wieder ... nach dem 01. Mai ... nach 33 KM 1100HM ... nach Skipiste, Pflasterweg, Feldbergschneise, Roter+ Trail etc. bin ich ganz GEIL auf Taunus ... *Luuuupoooo* 

Noch Fragen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rinna (1. Mai 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *... und dann war ich endlich bei Ihr *



Citybike meets Eisbär 






Demnächst in Darmstadt 
Gruß
Corinna


----------



## karsten13 (1. Mai 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> Dann ca. 13minuten später konnte ich unsere Trikotärmchen sehen, Karsten hatte noch eine Weste drüber sonst hätte ich ihn früher erkannt. Karsten hat mich etwas erstaunt angeguckt *g* Sah auch irgendwie etwas fertig aus.



der hat nicht erstaunt sondern angefressen geguckt, weil er da keine Gruppe hatte. Ausserdem hatte er schon nach 13 km den Asphalt geküsst, aber das Trikot scheint heil zu sein  .



KillerN schrieb:


> Nochmal ca. 10 Minuten später dann, in einem relativ großen Fahrerfeld, konnte ich Jörg + Bruder erkennen, diesmal schon früher und beide haben mich wohl auf anhieb auch erkannt. Beide sahen relativ entspannt aus, das Tempo war eher gediegen.



@Red: Wie ist's bei Euch gelaufen?

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Erdi01 (1. Mai 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Ausserdem hatte er schon nach 13 km den Asphalt geküsst, *aber das Trikot scheint heil zu sein*  .


DAS ist die Hauptsache  Aber sonst alles OK mit Mensch und Maschine  

Paar Bilder vom Profirennen gibt's hier und von unserer Taunustour hier. Schön war's  

*@Andreas*, wenn Du noch brauchbare Bilder hast, kannste sie ja dazuladen.


----------



## karsten13 (1. Mai 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Aber sonst alles OK mit Mensch und Maschine



beide haben etwas Tapete liegenlassen aber ansonsten O.K.  .

Wenn ich die Taunus-Bilder sehe bekomm ich schon wieder Bock auf's MTB ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## KillerN (1. Mai 2008)

Erzählt doch mal ein paar Sätze mehr zum Rennen, würde mich interresieren 

Wer wird alles am 18. Mai in Schotten dabei sein ?

Claudy hat schonmal zugesagt 
Ich bin auch dabei.


----------



## karsten13 (1. Mai 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> Erzählt doch mal ein paar Sätze mehr zum Rennen, würde mich interresieren



O.K., später ...

Wolltest Du nicht auch noch was in Deinem Blog schreiben?  
Seit wann interessiert Du Dich für Rennrad?


----------



## KillerN (1. Mai 2008)

Also dieses Video müsst ihr euch mal angucken. Google spricht für einen Moment "Neandertalisch", ein echtes Highlight !

@karsten Das mit meinem Blog war alles schon fertig geschrieben und ich wollte abschicken und da war die Session abgelaufen und als ich zurück wollte, war der Text weg, da hatte ich kein Bock mehr und habe es gelassen, zu dumm wenn man vergisst vorher den Text in den Zwischenspeicher zu hauen...

*EDIT: BEIM ANMELDEN FÜR SCHOTTEN AUF DIE RICHTIGE TEAMBEZEICHUNG ACHTEN !*


----------



## Claudy (1. Mai 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> Claudy hat schonmal zugesagt
> Ich bin auch dabei.



 die dusselige Claudy hat aber vergessen, dass am Tag zuvor jemand 50 Jahre alt wird und wir als Geschenk ne "kleine" Runde mit dem Geburtstagskind drehen........(...das ist keine Absage...)

Lieber Jörg; vielen Dank für Organisation der Trikots. Es passt super  .
Hab dich heute auch während des Rennens gesehen 

Viele Grüße 
(ab morgen für ein paar Tage mit Eisbärentrikot im Habichts- und im Reinhardswald unterwegs)


----------



## Andreas (1. Mai 2008)

Im Taunus war es heute wirklich genial. Auch wenn die Tour was die Höhenmeter angeht an meine Grenzen ging. Bin halt nur im Januar Höhenmeter gefahren und seitdem nicht mehr. 

Bergab lief es dabei besser. Besonders der rote Kreuz Trail bis zur Biltalhöhe hat Spaß gemacht. Den hatte mir ja Lupo schon mal gezeigt.  

Das Rennen war mal wieder schön, auch wenn es deutlich weniger Zuschauer waren. Ob das am Doping liegt? 

Den Wissefux haben wir auch wie letztes Jahr wieder getroffen, wie man ja
auf Erdi's Bilder sieht. Eigene Bilder kann ich leider keine beisteuern, da mein Akku nach dem 2. Bild schlapp gemacht hat. Haste gar nicht gemerkt, Erdi


----------



## karsten13 (1. Mai 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> @karsten Das mit meinem Blog war alles schon fertig geschrieben und ich wollte abschicken und da war die Session abgelaufen und als ich zurück wollte, war der Text weg, da hatte ich kein Bock mehr und habe es gelassen, zu dumm wenn man vergisst vorher den Text in den Zwischenspeicher zu hauen...



tja, da würd ich mich mal beschweren  
Also bei meinem Blog wird automatisch zwischengespeichert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (2. Mai 2008)

Andreas schrieb:


> Den Wissefux haben wir auch wie letztes Jahr wieder getroffen, wie man ja
> auf Erdi's Bilder sieht.



und jährlich grüßt das murmeltier, ich mein der fux   

bin dann auch noch den rot-kreuz trail runter, dann aber zum ruppertshainer berg rüber. dort hat mich dann der schwarze kater gefunden.
erstaunlicherweise waren da schon die beiden ausreisser eingefangen worden   hätte ich bei dem bummeltempo am feldberg nicht vermutet ...


----------



## Google (2. Mai 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> erstaunlicherweise waren da schon die beiden ausreisser eingefangen worden   hätte ich bei dem bummeltempo am feldberg nicht vermutet ...


Wahrscheinlich kennt nicht nur Ihr Abkürzungen  

Ps. Heuteabend informiere ich nochmal über die Sonntagstour. Ich würde mich über ein paar Eisbären freuen.

@[email protected] Wieso sind denn auf dem Bild Deine Backen so aufgeblasen (...die im Gesicht)


----------



## KillerN (2. Mai 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> tja, da würd ich mich mal beschweren
> Also bei meinem Blog wird automatisch zwischengespeichert



Ja der Blog ist aber im Endeffekt nur eine Übergangslösung, wenn ich erstmal mehr Datenbanken zur Verfügung habe, werde ich eine bessere PHP Lösung zum Einsatz bringen. 



			
				google schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Wieso sind denn auf dem Bild Deine Backen so aufgeblasen (...die im Gesicht)


Kann ich jetzt nicht ganz nachvollziehen ... 



			
				Claudy schrieb:
			
		

> die dusselige Claudy hat aber vergessen, dass am Tag zuvor jemand 50 Jahre alt wird und wir als Geschenk ne "kleine" Runde mit dem Geburtstagskind drehen........(...das ist keine Absage...)



Da kommen schon die ersten Ankündigungen, wieso das Rennen nicht ganz so gut gelaufen ist


----------



## HelixBonus (2. Mai 2008)

@Killer

Wie schaut's aus morgen früh? 9:30 Uhr? 10:00 Uhr? LMB Eintrag? Weitere Mitfahrer?


----------



## jens1978 (2. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

ich wäre morgen früh mit dabei. Bin bisher zwar noch nie mitgefahren, bin aber an neuen Strecken und Anschluß an die Frankfurter Bikeszene interessiert. 9:30 finde ich besser, Richtung Taunus wär auch nicht schlecht....

Happy Trails

Jens


----------



## HelixBonus (2. Mai 2008)

Klar, immer gerne. Nur Killer muss jetzt noch confirmen da ich in der Region quasi keine Trails kenne...


----------



## Erdi01 (2. Mai 2008)

Nee oder - sagt mir das das nicht war ist    

Die letzen drei Jahre wegen Regen nicht am Start gewesen 
und jetzt war die Jügesheim RTF *GESTERN*   

DANKE, jetzt ist der Tag endgültig versaut ...


----------



## KillerN (2. Mai 2008)

Ok Jungs, morgen 9:45 Uhr an der Hohen Mark. Tempobergauf: Mittel Fahrzeit: ca. 3,5 Std Es gibt keinen LMB Eintrag ! Es ist keine Kuchenpause geplant, lediglich zum Getränke auffüllen 

Bis morgen


----------



## Google (2. Mai 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> Es ist keine Kuchenpause geplant, lediglich zum Getränke auffüllen


 Wie ungemütlich  Brrrrrrwuäh  

*Bei dieser Tour
* gibt es garantiert ne Kuchenpause    

@[email protected] Ist doch optimal Recom für Dich nachem Taunus  

@[email protected] Wird scheeee am Sontag  

Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedRum05 (2. Mai 2008)

Dann will ich mich doch auch mal kurz äussern, bevor am Wochenende dann der ausführliche Bericht folgt...

Claudy habe ich leider nicht am Wegesrand erkennen können, aber Family und Killer standen auf der Darmstädter Landstraße und hab ihn dank Rufe und Trikot auch rechtzeitig erkennen können.
Ist schon ein schönes Gefühl, wenn man vertraute Gesichter am Rand sieht und zaubert ein zusätzlich großes Grinsen ins Gesicht!
Ich hab mich dieses Jahr an meinem Bruder orientiert und hab ihn ein wenig gezogen, da er noch keine Rennerfahrung hat und ich ihn da nicht die Strecke alleine fahren lassen wollte.
Nächstes Jahr wird dann attakiert - so fern ich die Chance nächstes Jahr bekomme?!
Ich hatte mir die Strecke anspruchvoller vorgestellt, aber hab auf den ersten Kilometern dank ruppigem Kopfsteinpflaster eine meiner Trinkflaschen verloren...
Aus dem Taunus raus richtung Frankfurt musste ich dann oft alleine von Gruppe zu Gruppe fahren, da es sich ziemlich gestreckt hatte und wir uns so nach vorner gekämpft hatten.
Ab der Darmstädter Landstraße war es dann ein "zick zack" Kurs durch Frankfurt, bis wir dann schließlich wieder am MTZ waren.

Meine kurze Zusammenfassung zum 1. Mai  

Morgen wird erst mal das Fitnessstudio besucht und am Sonntag werd ich im Nachmittag ne kleine Runde fahren...

Bis dahin einen schönen Abend!


----------



## BlackTrek (2. Mai 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *Blacky* zum Geburtstag zu gratulieren,


vielen Dank Euch allen, hab mich sehr über Eure Glückwünsche gefreut!
   

Ich bin die Tage endlich auchmal wieder aufs Rad gestiegen. Mensch, ich muss echt wieder bei Null anfangen!  Und heute mal wieder aufs Trek. Aua! An so einen SLR-Sattel bin ich ja gar nicht mehr gewöhnt.  

Die nächste Schlappe kam dann, dass ich mich ja auch in den Keller verziehen wollte und die Disc-Laufräder, die ich von Ulrich geerbt habe, an das Winter-Bike montieren wollte. Ein paar günstige Scheibenbremsen hatte ich mir auch schon besorgt (Juicy 3) und bin mit dem ganzen Kram hoffnungsfroh in den Keller gestiefelt. Erst dann hab ich gemerkt, dass die Bohrlöcher im Ausfallende gar nicht für eine Scheibenbremsmontage gedacht sind  

Jetzt bin ich etwas ratlos. Bike so lassen, Teile wieder verkaufen? Günstigen Hardtailrahmen (200EUR-Klasse) besorgen und alles ummontieren (was halt geht)?
Wahrscheinlich sollte ich einfach die nächsten Wochen so viel fahren, dass das Ding von alleine die Grätsche macht, dann ist die Sache klar und ich auch wieder in Form...  

Apropos "Form": Ich werde dieses Jahr wahrscheinlich auch nicht in Frammersbach starten. Welchen anderen vergleichbaren Bikemarathon hier in der Gegend könnt Ihr denn empfehlen, der eher gegen Ende der Saison stattfindet? Überhaupt, wer fährt denn was in diesem Jahr?




Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ich denke wenn Du was interessantes rotes drüben gesehen hättest, hättest Du's mir sicher gesagt


Leider hab ich keinen einzigen Radladen von innen gesehen. Sorry.


----------



## KillerN (2. Mai 2008)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> wer fährt denn was in diesem Jahr?



Bin auch am überlegen und zusammenstellen was ich theoretisch gerne fahren würde:

18. Mai = Schotten, gesetzt

14. Juni = Rocky Mountain Marathon in Willingen, finde ich sehr interessant und würde gerne mitfahren ! Ich entscheide nach Schotten

29. Juni = Frammersbach, sehr teuer ich weiss es noch nicht 

3. August = Keiler, so ziemlich gesetzt

24.August = Taunustrails, (siehe eins tiefer)
24. August = Biebergemünd Bike Marathon, wieso gerade diese beiden schönen Hessenmarathons am selbten Tag stattfinden müssen und sich so Teilnehmer selbst wegnehmen ist mir ein Rätsel ! Ich entscheide mich später welchen ich fahre, aber einer von beiden wirds sein.

Ich suche mir demnächst mal ein Rennen noch im Juli raus, hat da jemand Vorschläge ?

Gibts ein 24h Team Rennen ? 

Grüße
Jens


----------



## karsten13 (3. Mai 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> Ok Jungs, morgen 9:45 Uhr an der Hohen Mark.



was ne perverse Zeit, schaff ich nie!  Ausserdem muss ich noch in den Radladen ...
... aber vielleicht ruf ich Dich noch an und man trifft sich später irgendwo im Taunus (wenn es denn passt) ...



KillerN schrieb:


> 18. Mai = Schotten, gesetzt
> --> kollidiert mit Veranstaltung am 17.5.
> 
> 14. Juni = Rocky Mountain Marathon in Willingen, finde ich sehr interessant und würde gerne mitfahren ! Ich entscheide nach Schotten
> ...



wie anspruchsvoll (technisch) sind denn Willingen und Keiler?  
Bin zwar nicht mehr ganz so grottig wie letztes Jahr, aber ...  

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Tyler D. (3. Mai 2008)

Hallo Zusammen, 

ich würde mich morgen auch gerne anschließen, habe 09:45 an der HoMa notiert...

Grüße & bis morgen
T.


----------



## KillerN (3. Mai 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> was ne perverse Zeit, schaff ich nie!  Ausserdem muss ich noch in den Radladen ...
> ... aber vielleicht ruf ich Dich noch an und man trifft sich später irgendwo im Taunus (wenn es denn passt) ...
> 
> 
> ...



Handy ist dabei, ich fahre auf der ersten Runde Forstautobahn berghoch, wenn du an der HM nachkommst, würde ich den Japaner nochmal bergauf unter die Stollen nehmen, wäre also kein Problem.

Aber: Das du in Schotten nicht mitfährst finde ich jetzt mal ***eiße

@Tyler D. OK ! 

Gruß
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (3. Mai 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> Aber: Das du in Schotten nicht mitfährst finde ich jetzt mal ***eiße



hab ich da jemals zugesagt?  

Am 17.5. feiert ein Freund seinen 50. Die Feier besteht aus einer RR-Runde, und zwar der Halfpipe, sprich erst Feldberg, dann Hoherodskopf. Da brauch im am nächsten Tag kein Rennen mehr zu fahren ...

Allerdings könnte ich auch nur die Hälfte mitfahren, das könnte dann klappen, also erzähl auch mal was zu Schotten (technische Schwierigkeit) ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Erdi01 (3. Mai 2008)

Google schrieb:


> *Bei dieser Tour
> * gibt es garantiert ne Kuchenpause
> 
> @[email protected] Wird scheeee am Sontag
> ...


ich bin dann gegen 10:00 bei Dir  

Wer noch ne Entscheidungshilfe braucht und sich fragt wo's hingeht guggt *hier*  

In ner guten Stunde bin ich erstmal mit den Dietzenbachern und Renner unterwegs. Mal schauen wo's hingeht ...

Schönes WE, allen die in nicht zu Gesicht bekomme


----------



## KillerN (3. Mai 2008)

So, dasS war mal wieder eine Taunustour ganz nach meinem Geschmack.
Wir sind zu viert ab Hoher Mark gestartet, später kam noch Karsten dazu.
Viele Trails auch dank Taylor D., jede Menge Höhenmeter, tolles Wetter und gute Laune !

Ab Saalburg bin ich dann noch eine Stunde mit Karsten gefahren und schließlich auch um 14 Uhr dann richtung Heimat aufgebrochen (per Auto, genau wie Lupo der Gegenüber meinem parkte  )

Ich hoffe es hat allen gefallen und alle sind gut Zuhause angekommen, Ghost sah am Ende "leicht" erschöpft aus aber glücklich   

Bis demnächst wieder !

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Lupo (3. Mai 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> ...genau wie Lupo der Gegenüber meinem parkte  )...



wir haben unsere tour erst um 13.30 begonnen, so früh aufstehn is nix für mich  sind ein paar alte wege abgefahrn und haben ein paar neue getestet. 
karsten haben wir am ende auffm parkpatz auch noch getroffen


----------



## Google (3. Mai 2008)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Überhaupt, wer fährt denn was in diesem Jahr?


 Am Anfang des Jahre war ich ja noch fest entschlossen ein paar Events mitzufahren. Momentan habe ich aber nur Lust auf genußvolle Touren und Fun. Maras ziehen mich mom überhaupt nicht. Keine Ahnung ob ich dieses Jahr darauf nochmal Lust bekomme. 

Aber darauf hab ich kommende Woche Lust:

*Stammtisch​*


----------



## Adrenalino (3. Mai 2008)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Apropos "Form": Ich werde dieses Jahr wahrscheinlich auch nicht in Frammersbach starten. Welchen anderen vergleichbaren Bikemarathon hier in der Gegend könnt Ihr denn empfehlen, der eher gegen Ende der Saison stattfindet? Überhaupt, wer fährt denn was in diesem Jahr?



Huhu,

auch von mir nachträglich alles gute 

Zu deiner Frage; zum Ende der Saison gibt es noch einige Maras hier in der Gegend die für jedes Leistungslevel etwas anbieten:

- 07.09 Aubachtal MTB Marathon nahe Frammersbach, zwei Strecken ( achtung, bei nässe die absolute Hölle ), sehr familiär, günstiges Startgeld, kleine feine Veranstaltung mit Herzblut organisiert
www.tsv-wiesthal.de

- 14.09 Dünsberg MTB Marathon nahe Gießen, kann ich nix zu sagen aber meine Teamkollegen waren von der Strecke begeistert
www.duensberg-bike-marathon.de

- 21.09 Spessart Challenge Bad Orb, zwei Strecken, technisch einfach, gute Orga, empfehlenswert
www.spessartchallenge.de


----------



## karsten13 (3. Mai 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es hat allen gefallen und alle sind gut Zuhause angekommen, Ghost sah am Ende "leicht" erschöpft aus aber glücklich



schöne Tour  ...



Lupo schrieb:


> karsten haben wir am ende auffm parkpatz auch noch getroffen



... und da sah ich bestimmt net besser aus als Ghost ...

War dann kurz vor 7 daheim und hab bis grad am Renner geschraubt, was ne Schei$$e, einen Zuganschlag musste ich rausbohren  

Ein paar Bilder von heute gibt's hier.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Kedi (4. Mai 2008)

troll schrieb:


> molken-berg vergessen
> 
> salü
> t.





Kedi schrieb:


> Ist das auch da hinten  ?
> Muss nochmal auf der Karte schauen, wo das genau ist  .
> 
> Ciao, kedi




Ist schon lang her, aber erst heute habe ich den Molkenberg entdeckt  . 

Da bin ich 1.000 Mal die Hohl/Johannesberg/Daxberg gefahren und immer an dem Schild "Gunzenbach"/"Molkenberg" vorbei  ... wenn ich gewusst hätte, was sich dahinter verbirgt ... und weil es so klasse ist, bin ich das Ding von beiden Seiten hoch - einmal von Hemsbach über Brücken bis zur Straße Richtung Hohl und dann alles wieder zurück und noch einmal ... 

Salü, kedi


----------



## Erdi01 (4. Mai 2008)

Kedi schrieb:


> ... und weil es so klasse ist,
> Salü, kedi



... ist der Erdi innerhalb der letzen vier Tage im Taunus, im Odenwald und im Spessart gewesen  

Gestern habe ich die Dietzenbacher Renner übern Binselberg, Vielbrunn, Weiten-Gesäß, Brombachtal, Bölle, Hundertmorgen und wieder zurück nach Dietzenbach gejagt  

Heute habe ich die Aussenstalle Hanau besucht und ab zum Engländer ...

Die Touren jeweils weit in den 100-KM und weit in den 1000-HM  

Ich glaub der Erdi entdeckt gerade wieder das radfahren  

*Auf diesem Bild sind ALLE Teilnehmer von heute zu sehen*  




*Und auf diesem Bild ist die Rangordnung klargestellt --> Cannondale über Fusion*  




Alle weitern Bilder von der heutigen Tour gibt's *HIER*  

Besser konnte das WE gar nicht sein


----------



## saharadesertfox (4. Mai 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> schöne Tour  ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Karsten,

wie immer. Super Fotos. Jetzt ahne ich warum du dich am Samstag bei GC zurück gehalten hast.

Übrigens Bojan und Frank sind letztes Jahr in Schotten gefahren. Ungemütlich ist der lange Anstieg gleich nach dem Start. Danach geht es in der Regel nur noch abwärts.

Kiedrich bin ich letztes Jahr gefahren. Das einzige zum-absteigen-trailige ist die Hallgartener Zange. Aber ansonsten alles sehr gut und auch für dich gut befahrbar. Kiedrich hat mir sehr gut gefallen = viele flowige Trails.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kedi (5. Mai 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ... ist der Erdi innerhalb der letzen vier Tage im Taunus, im Odenwald und im Spessart gewesen



Nur gut, dass wir uns im Spessart nicht begegnet sind ... 



Erdi01 schrieb:


> *Und auf diesem Bild ist die Rangordnung klargestellt --> Cannondale über Fusion*



... denn die Rangordnung hätte sich geändert  .



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Besser konnte das WE gar nicht sein



Sollte da jemand neidisch werden  ??? 

Salü, kedi


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (5. Mai 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *Und auf diesem Bild ist die Rangordnung klargestellt --> Cannondale über Fusion*



Das nächste mal schmeiße ich das Fusion auf ein Baum.Dann werden wir weiter sehen.


----------



## KillerN (5. Mai 2008)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Ungemütlich ist der lange Anstieg gleich nach dem Start. Danach geht es in der Regel nur noch abwärts.



Ja beim ersten Anstieg musste schauen, dass du aus dem größten Feld dich nach vorne gekämpft hast, da man sonst am Singletraileingang im Stau steht. 

Der erste große Anstieg ist aber locker zu fahren, richtige Steilstücke gibt es nur sehr selten. Nachdem man den Hohe"rotz"kopf bezwungen hat, kommen nur noch kleinere Anstiege, aber alles kein Problem.

Die Abfahrten sind technisch anspruchslos, hier kann meißt mit hoher Geschwindigkeit über Schotterpisten gefahren werden. Lediglich am Gipfel und kurz vor Ende des Rennens ist ein Stück, wo der Arsch hintern Sattel muss. Aber das schaffen hier alle zu fahren, da bin ich von überzeugt, angst vor technischen Passagen lass ich hier nicht gelten  

Ich habe noch einen Platz frei im Auto und könnte jemanden mitnehmen...

Gruß
Jens


----------



## wissefux (5. Mai 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> Die Abfahrten sind technisch anspruchslos, hier kann meißt mit hoher Geschwindigkeit über Schotterpisten gefahren werden. Lediglich am Gipfel und kurz vor Ende des Rennens ist ein Stück, wo der Arsch hintern Sattel muss. Aber das schaffen hier alle zu fahren, da bin ich von überzeugt, angst vor technischen Passagen lass ich hier nicht gelten



wieso kommt mir bei dem text plötzlich anderes in den sinn  
ich sehe da so ein bild vor mir, ca. 2 jahre alt ...


----------



## KillerN (5. Mai 2008)

wayne


----------



## wissefux (5. Mai 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> wayne



... carpendale   
john ...


----------



## Marathon2004 (5. Mai 2008)

So Mainz ist geschafft (wenn die Zeit auch mal wieder deutlich hinter meinen Erwartungen zurückgeblieben ist  ). 

Jetzt werden die Laufschuhe wieder weggestellt und die Staubschicht von den Rädern entfernt.


----------



## theobviousfaker (5. Mai 2008)

Hey wie siehts denn mit der Anfahrt zum Stammtisch aus? Keine Ahnung wo das is aber es klingt gut  Ich wär dabei und könnte danach auch endlich meine neue Kerze ausprobieren (Fenix L2D + Eigenbauhalter).


----------



## Rinna (5. Mai 2008)

Marathon2004 schrieb:


> So Mainz ist geschafft (wenn die Zeit auch mal wieder deutlich hinter meinen Erwartungen zurückgeblieben ist  ).
> 
> Jetzt werden die Laufschuhe wieder weggestellt und die Staubschicht von den Rädern entfernt.



Verrätst Du uns die Zeit?  
Ich habe dieses Jahr den Lauf nur am Bildschirm verfolgt , konnte Dich aber  leider nicht entdecken.  
Nach 7 Jahren Mainz-Teilnahme war das schon komisch, vielleicht kann ich mich ja nächstes Jahr doch wieder zum Laufen aufraffen... 
Schönen Gruß und man sieht sich auf dem Rad!!!
Corinna


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (5. Mai 2008)

Kedi schrieb:


> Nur gut, dass wir uns im Spessart nicht begegnet sind ...


... in Brücken hätten sich unsere Wege tatsächlich kreuXen können, rückzus sind wir auf dem R4 dort durch.


> Sollte da jemand neidisch werden  ???
> Salü, kedi


Nö, muß nich ... ich weis auch so das es mir gut geht  


theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Hey wie siehts denn mit der Anfahrt zum *Stammtisch* aus?


im LMB ist die Homepage verlinkt. Dort ist auch der Weg zu finden. Wenn das Wetter so bleibt wie es ist besteht die Möglichkeit mit mir ab Dietzenbach Kreishaus dort hinzuradeln. Noch habe ich's vor. Anschließender N8Ride nicht ausgeschlossen ...

*Und nochmal: Wer zum Stammtisch kommen möchte möge sich bitte im LMB anmelden !!!*

Damit ich weis ob die Reservierung langt oder nicht.

GN8


----------



## KillerN (6. Mai 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *Und nochmal: Wer zum Stammtisch kommen möchte möge sich bitte im LMB anmelden !!!*
> 
> Damit ich weis ob die Reservierung langt oder nicht.



Langsam wird es eine interressante Gruppengröße


----------



## fuzzball (6. Mai 2008)

hallo,
so bin wieder da  das mit dem RR am 1.5 war nicht so dolle (zwei Platten)  
fahrt ihr zufällig am So oder/und Mo die eine oder andere Tour, bei der ich mich anschließen könnte?
mfg Patrick


----------



## Erdi01 (7. Mai 2008)

*@fuzzball*, einfach hier und die Außenstelle Hanau im Auge behalten. Irgendwas wird sicher gehn. Frage mich aber nicht was, soweit plan ich nett  

*Das erste Mal das unser Eisbärenfell jemandem steht*  



*OK ... unsere anderen Eisbärenladys sehen auch atemberaubend darin aus*  

GN8, *Erdibär* geht jetzt träumen ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  ... ein *Eisbärchen*, zwei *Eisbärchen* ...
komisch warum sehen die nach Schaaafen aus ...


----------



## Marathon2004 (7. Mai 2008)

Rinna schrieb:


> Verrätst Du uns die Zeit?
> Ich habe dieses Jahr den Lauf nur am Bildschirm verfolgt , konnte Dich aber  leider nicht entdecken.
> Nach 7 Jahren Mainz-Teilnahme war das schon komisch, vielleicht kann ich mich ja nächstes Jahr doch wieder zum Laufen aufraffen...
> Schönen Gruß und man sieht sich auf dem Rad!!!
> Corinna



4:06:06   (bei km 37 war ich noch auf sub 4h Kurs, aber dann ging gar nichts mehr  ).

Neuer Versuch in Frankfurt.

@andreas: Damit wird es bei mir in Darmstadt vermutlich auch nur ein Halber werden.


----------



## Andreas (7. Mai 2008)

Marathon2004 schrieb:


> 4:06:06   (bei km 37 war ich noch auf sub 4h Kurs, aber dann ging gar nichts mehr  ).
> 
> Neuer Versuch in Frankfurt.
> 
> @andreas: Damit wird es bei mir in Darmstadt vermutlich auch nur ein Halber werden.



Schade, knapp verfehlt.
Aber trotzdem herzlichen Glückwunsch.  
Ankommen ist ja erst einmal alles.

In Darmstadt bin ich doch nicht dabei wegen meiner Urlaubsplanung. Ich habe mir die Strecke inzwischen mal angeschaut und bin gegen den Marathon jetzt etwas abgeneigt. Das die Strecke im Wald und nicht durch Darmstadt verläuft habe ich ja schon hingenommen, aber über 1700 Läufer über Trails des Vogesenwegs mit bis zu 18% Steigung und Gefälle zu schicken finde ich sehr gewagt. Das ist dann eher ein Crosslauf und das fahre ich dann lieber mit dem MTB.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (7. Mai 2008)

Andreas schrieb:


> über Trails des Vogesenwegs mit bis zu 18% Steigung und Gefälle zu schicken finde ich sehr gewagt.
> ...
> das fahre ich dann lieber mit dem MTB.


Na das ist doch mal ne Ansage  Wann fahren wir


----------



## Andreas (7. Mai 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Na das ist doch mal ne Ansage  Wann fahren wir



 

na am 6.9. natürlich...


----------



## Erdi01 (7. Mai 2008)

Andreas schrieb:


> na am 6.9. natürlich...


stehe gerade auf der Leitung ... d.h.


----------



## KillerN (8. Mai 2008)

Fährt hier jemand heute Nachmittag ? Will vielleicht richtung Spessart


----------



## Marathon2004 (8. Mai 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> stehe gerade auf der Leitung ... d.h.



Na, das heist Du und Andreas zwischen 1700 Läufern, die den 1. Darmstädter Marathon bewältigen wollen.


----------



## Marathon2004 (8. Mai 2008)

Andreas schrieb:


> Schade, knapp verfehlt.
> Aber trotzdem herzlichen Glückwunsch.
> Ankommen ist ja erst einmal alles.
> 
> In Darmstadt bin ich doch nicht dabei wegen meiner Urlaubsplanung. Ich habe mir die Strecke inzwischen mal angeschaut und bin gegen den Marathon jetzt etwas abgeneigt. Das die Strecke im Wald und nicht durch Darmstadt verläuft habe ich ja schon hingenommen, aber über 1700 Läufer über Trails des Vogesenwegs mit bis zu 18% Steigung und Gefälle zu schicken finde ich sehr gewagt. Das ist dann eher ein Crosslauf und das fahre ich dann lieber mit dem MTB.



18%  

Nagut,... den downgrade auf Halbmarathon hatte ich ja gedanklich schon vorangetrieben.   Das macht mir die Entscheidung erneut um einiges leichter.


----------



## Erdi01 (8. Mai 2008)

so nochmal ne kurze Info zu Morgen  

Natürlich wird das perfekte Wetter ausgenutzt und es wird eine *Open Air Veranstallung*  

D.h. ggfl. noch was wärmeres eingepakt  

Die Reservierung läuft auf Eisbären (Erdt)  

Bis morgen ...


----------



## Marathon2004 (8. Mai 2008)

Na das wird bestimmt geil.   Werde es wahrscheinlich aber nicht bis 19:00 Uhr schaffen. Aber ich komme.


----------



## karsten13 (8. Mai 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> Fährt hier jemand heute Nachmittag ? Will vielleicht richtung Spessart



ich wollt ja net, aber bei dem geilen Wetter bin ich um 18:00 doch noch auf's MTB  .

Und dann war auf einmal bei Niederrad der Wald abgesperrt  






@Killer: Wär das nix für dich?  

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## KillerN (9. Mai 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> @Killer: Wär URL="http://www.oetztal-verticalhunt.com/index.php"]das[/URL] nix für dich?



Fährst du den mit mir ? Alleine ist doch langweilig  

Bin gestern auch gefahren, zum zweiten mal hintereinander Kraftausdauer, 1x Rückersbacher hoch und 2x langes Elend hoch und zurück war ich auch nicht gerade langsam unterwegs. Nachdem ich vorgestern am Binselberg rumgekurvt bin   Ich brauch heute Abend mal was ordentliches zu essen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loti (9. Mai 2008)

Ich wünsche Euch allen einen genußreichen Stammtischheute abend  in der Thomashütte.
Ich kann leider wegen eines familiären Termins nicht dabei sein.
Viel Spaß!
loti


----------



## troll (9. Mai 2008)

Kedi schrieb:


> ... wenn ich gewusst hätte, was sich dahinter verbirgt ...
> 
> Salü, kedi





bombe surprise .....und kein auto weit und breit  .-)

salü
t.


----------



## Kedi (9. Mai 2008)

troll schrieb:


> bombe surprise .....und kein auto weit und breit  .-)
> 
> salü
> t.



Dafür liebe ich den Spessart ganz besonders 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Es gibt viel zu entdecken ... danke für diesen genialen Tipp!

Salü, kedi


----------



## Cloudy22 (9. Mai 2008)

wir beide können heute abend leider nicht zum stammtisch kommen, da wir um diese uhrzeit schon etwas anderes vorhaben  . wir wünschen aber allen ganz viel spass in der thomashütte!



fabian und claudia


----------



## Google (10. Mai 2008)

Hallo Ihr zwei Süßen  Man sieht doch gleich von wem der kleine Eisbär ist   Schade das Ihr nicht dabei gewesen seid, es war ein schöner, unterhaltsamer Abend bei bestem Service  Wir hatten viel zu Lachen. In allen Belangen. Es war halt der Freitagabend, so dass ich und meine Frau schnell müde wurden. Wann sind denn die Letzten gegangen?

Jungs, Mädels, habt Ihr Lust auf ne Odenwaltour? Ich/wir würden uns freuen  Nicht wundern über den Eintrag. Da man meine professionellen LMB-Einträge gelobt hat, habe ich mich natürlich besonders angestrengt  

*Odenwaldtour am Montag​*
@Erdi01 und der Rest der [email protected] Es ist zwar noch ein bisserl früh aber ich wollte schon mal ankündigen, dass ich kommendes WE voraussichtlich am Samstag touren werde. Und ich wollt mal wieder beim _*PowerGuide *_ Erdi01 dabei sein. Hast Du was nettes im Hinterkopf? Wenns Wetter passt bin ich dabei, egal was für ne Tour und mit was fürn Bike . Und falls es passt frag ich auch mal bei der den Jungs im Googlethread nach  

Grüße

Google


----------



## fohns (10. Mai 2008)

Google schrieb:


> es war ein schöner, unterhaltsamer Abend bei bestem Service  Wir hatten viel zu Lachen. In allen Belangen.



genau  
klasse veranstaltung!!

viele grüße an alle vom 
fohns.


----------



## karsten13 (10. Mai 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Wir hatten viel zu Lachen.



 

*der* Spruch des Abends: Sooooo dick ist Dein Arsch nun auch wieder net ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Erdi01 (10. Mai 2008)

*@Stammtisch*, Danke an Alle, die so zahlreich erschiehnen sind  Und Schade für Diejenigen, die gestern nicht wollten oder konnten  Falls das im Moment wieder unser diesjähriger Sommer sein sollte, haben wir es zumindest mal geschafft DRAUSSEN zu sitzen  Die "*Zufrühgegangenen*" haben noch ein Feuerwerk verpasst  Danke an die Hochzeitsgesellschaft  *Lupo* und die *Miss*, einer unserer Sponsoren, habe ich sehr vermisst. Ich denke und hoffe sie nutzen die Tage im Odenwald  *Kedi* habe ich auch vermisst, ich habe dein kleenes Eisbärenfell jetzt bei mir  *K13* und *Claudy* haben mich auch enttäuscht ... ich hatte Euch mit dem Rad erwartet  *KillerN*, *Red* und *ich *sind dann um Mitternacht durch die kühlen Wälder wieder heimgeradelt.

Danke an die *Sponsoren*, die unsere Trikots so günstig machen und Danke an *Red* für die Bestellorganisation  Jetzt ist aber genug mit Kniefällen  

Heute abend steht bei mir die nächste OpenAirVeranstaltung an. Auf meiner Terasse gibt's ein Mutterabend, statt Muttertag morgen. Damit habe ich für unseren Trip morgen alle Zeit der Welt. *@Blacky* ich warte noch auf deine PN  

Und *@Google* = Sonnenstich, wenn ich Deinen LMB so lese  Ich überlege mir was für's kommendes WE ...


----------



## BlackTrek (10. Mai 2008)

Ja, war ein sehr gelungener Abend gestern!  
Hoffentlich nicht das letzte Mal dieses Jahr, dass wir so nett zusammen draussen sein konnten!

@Erdi: You have mail.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (10. Mai 2008)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Hoffentlich nicht das letzte Mal dieses Jahr, dass wir so nett zusammen draussen sein konnten!


Nein, das wird nicht das letzte Mal sein  Die nächste Gelegenheit bietet sich schon bei unserer

*gemeinsamen Eisbärentour am 25.05.2008 ​*
an  

So wie sich das gestern herauskristalisiert hat, wird BlackTrek guiden, lassen wir die Tour am Buchberg ausklingen, cruisen dann gemütlich zurück und die Startzeit wird so 12:00 Uhr rum sein. Fahrzeit so um die gut 3 Stunden (Ab/An Hanau) damit die mit dem Bike weiter weg Anreisenden nicht so spät heimkommen. Gelle ?

Jetzt müssen wir nur noch für so gutes Wetter wie jetzt beten  Dann wirds ein schöner Tag  

Wäre echt klasse wenn so viele wie möglich zusammen kämen  

Näheres in Kürze

Grüße

Google


----------



## RedRum05 (10. Mai 2008)

War wirklich ein richtig schöner Freitagabend. War schön, dass man sich mit dem ein oder anderen mal wieder intensiver unterhalten konnte und freu mich schon auf die nächsten Treffen! Stärkt die Gruppe...

Am Service hätte man noch arbeiten können, aber ich glaube, das hat dem Spaß nicht geschadet...
Schöne Gruppe, schöner Abend, freu mich auf Wiederholung!

Danke fürs Lob und ohne euch wäre die Bestellung auch nicht möglich!


----------



## BlackTrek (11. Mai 2008)

Google schrieb:


> So wie sich das gestern herauskristalisiert hat, wird BlackTrek guiden, lassen wir die Tour am Buchberg ausklingen, cruisen dann gemütlich zurück und die Startzeit wird so 12:00 Uhr rum sein. Fahrzeit so um die gut 3 Stunden (Ab/An Hanau)


So, hatte sich das rauskristallisiert?  Hatte ich gar nicht mitbekommen, aber ist ok!  

Ich stell dann mal was zusammen. Wahrscheinlich eine Art "Best Of" Tour rund um Hanau, aber ohne Hanau wirklich zu umrunden. Stattdessen halt über den Buchberg.


----------



## KillerN (11. Mai 2008)

Wer ist hier schon alles registiert ?   *tränenwegwisch*
Es gibt sogar einen "am Main"  Thread  Wer an seinem Bike schon kein Gewicht mehr sparen kann, sollte mal drüber nachdenken


----------



## Deleted 37613 (11. Mai 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> Wer ist hier schon alles registiert ?   *tränenwegwisch*



Mal schaun wieviele mir dieses Jahr begegnen


----------



## gruen (12. Mai 2008)

So. Abschied rückt näher.
Macht's mal gut, bis bald.
 


Und KillerN: Umzug bzw. Einlagern hat auch so geklappt, das passt schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wu-TAL Rider (12. Mai 2008)

Hi Leute  ,
bin vor kurzem aus Wuppertal nach FFM Bornheim gezogen und heute das erste Mal den Feldberg und Altkönig hoch und runter gefahren...geil was Ihr hier für Berge habt!!!  Schon ärger ich mich, dass ich in der City wohne...
Ich suche noch Mitfahrgelegenheiten, weils doch zu mehreren viel mehr Spaß macht und außerdem lern ich da mit Sicherheit mehr Trails kennen, als die ich heute gefunden habe  . Ich habe gesehen, dass Ihr Euch regelmäßig zu Touren verabredet. In welcher Leistungsklasse spielt Ihr denn? Ich bin heute von Hohemark über Untere Maßbornweg zum Fuchstanz, von dort zum Sandplacken und dann zum Großen Feldberg rauf (uff) mit nem Schnitt von 11kmH gefahren...zu langsam oder passend??? 
Solche Höhenmeter gibts in meiner alten Heimat gar nicht, höchster Punkt dort 320m. Meist fahr ich Touren von ca 30-40km und an die 900hm, naja und wenns mehr wird, kann ich ja immernoch aussteigen   .
Mit Trails habe ich übrigens kein Problem, nur ohne  .
Würde mich über Antwort freuen!!!
Der Wuppertaler, Matthias

Ahso, Nacktradeln hab ich auch noch nicht versucht...


----------



## KillerN (12. Mai 2008)

Hallo Matthias,
die Leistung bei uns ist sehr variabel, je nach Mitfahrern mal schneller oder auch langsamer. Es wird halt keiner stehen gelassen.
Gerne kannst du bei unseren Touren mitfahren. Ein großes Treffen von uns Eisbären findet am 25. diesen Monats statt, dort kannst du gerne dran teilnehmen und viele neue Leute kennenlernen.
Achso, 11er Schnitt hört sich doch schonmal ganz gut an, der Rest kommt mit der Zeit. 
Grüße
Jens


----------



## Google (12. Mai 2008)

Guude Matthias

Killer hat recht, fahr doch am 25.05. mit, da kannst Du jede Menge  kennenlernen und Infos erhalten. Wo genau wohnst Du denn in Frankfurt?

*ACHTUNG ACHTUNG​*
*ALLE:* Wer hat morgen frei oder hat Lust frei zu machen???? Ich brauch einen Mitfahrer für eine längere Tour mit Höhenmeter. Geschwindigkeit moderat aber zügig


----------



## Kedi (12. Mai 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ich habe dein kleenes Eisbärenfell jetzt bei mir



Warum hast du es mitgenommen?

Salü, kedi


----------



## Wu-TAL Rider (12. Mai 2008)

Alles klar, der 25te ist vermerkt und ich bin dabei...
Danke für die freundliche Aufnahme und wir sehn uns dann dort. Treffpunkt wird wohl hier bekannt gegeben, woll?!?!


----------



## karsten13 (12. Mai 2008)

gruen schrieb:


> So. Abschied rückt näher.
> Macht's mal gut, bis bald.



Du meinst bis in 2 Jahren?
Schon schade, dass Du Dich aus dem Staub machst, aber wenigstens konnte ich mich am Samstag noch kurz persönlich verabschieden  .

Alles Gute!

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## karsten13 (12. Mai 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Ich brauch einen Mitfahrer für eine längere Tour mit Höhenmeter. Geschwindigkeit moderat aber zügig



und wir hätten heut im Spessart nen Ortskundigen gebraucht, aber der hatte sich ja in den Odenwald verpisst  .

Killer hat mich da so nen Pilzpfad und dann den X11 runtergescheucht. Mein Gott, räumt denn bei Euch im Wald keiner auf?  Da lagen ja nur Bäume quer, zum bergabtragen brauch ich net in den Spessart  .

Edit: Paar Bilder gibt's hier.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## KillerN (12. Mai 2008)

@gruen Auch von mir alles Gute ! Meld dich mal mit ein paar Fotos oder so 

@Wu Tal HIer der LMB Eintrag, trage dich doch dort ein, damit wir einen Überblick über die Anzahl der Fahrer haben: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6241


----------



## KillerN (12. Mai 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Killer hat mich da so nen Pilzpfad und dann den X11 runtergescheucht. Mein Gott, räumt denn bei Euch im Wald keiner auf?  Da lagen ja nur Bäume quer, zum bergabtragen brauch ich net in den Spessart  .



Aber echt, räumt da mal auf !  
Hättet ihr mal schreiben sollen, dass dort Gesperrt ist denn wir waren ja mehr am tragen als am Bergabfahren *g*
Immerhin war die Barbarossaquelle schön trocken und flowig fahrbar  

War doch eine lockere kurze Runde, gell


----------



## Google (12. Mai 2008)

Hey, Hey, Hey  Ohne mich in meinem Heimrevier! Das geht aber net!!! Selbst dran schuld wenn Ihr tragen mußtet   

Wo war denn das genau? Der X 11er ist lang  @[email protected] Du meinst bestimmt  die Birkenhainer nähe der B-Quelle  

Jetzt guck ich mir mal die Bilder an..

Edit:



Google schrieb:


> Jetzt guck ich mir mal die Bilder an..


...Da war ich noch nie gewesen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KillerN (12. Mai 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Hey, Hey, Hey  Ohne mich in meinem Heimrevier! Das geht aber net!!! Selbst dran schuld wenn Ihr tragen mußtet
> 
> Wo war denn das genau? Der X 11er ist lang  @[email protected] Du meinst bestimmt  die Birkenhainer nähe der B-Quelle
> 
> Jetzt guck ich mir mal die Bilder an..



Pilzweg war ab den ersten Steilstücken mit umgestürzten Bäumen versperrt, X11 sind wir dann ja nur ein kleines Stück zum Schluss gefahren, hier waren die Bäume unmittelbar vor dem Ortseingang. Tipp: Links ein Stückchen hoch fahren/schieben und an der Wiese am Ortsrand einen Ersatztrail runterfahren, ging gut. 

Ja war wohl die Birkenhainer, war halt dieses olle "B" 

@EDIT: Als wir an dem Golfplatz ankamen, dachten wir, die Leute dort haben noch nie MTB'ler gesehen


----------



## Erdi01 (12. Mai 2008)

*@grün*, mach's gut und meld Dich mal  

*@Wu-Tal Rider*, Willkommen in unserer Runde 

*@Kedi*, na damit Du mich mal besuchen kommst   Du warst nicht da, ich der Letzte und Dein Fell lang einsam auf nem Stuhl, da hab ich's halt eingepakt.

Warst Du heute im Spessart? Habe vor mich hingeträumt und aufeinmal war mir so, als ob ein KTM Trikot an mir vorbeigeflogen wäre. Bin mit aber nicht sicher, vllt habe ich das auch nur geträumt  
*
@Killer, K13*, Deine SMS habe ich später im Spessart gelesen. War mim Renner dort und habe alle mir bekannten "Hochprozenter" aneinander gereiht (binnen 40 KM 1100 HM ) In Hemsbach hatte ich noch überlegt statt rechts runter nach Brücken, links hoch und noch zum Hahnenkamm zu fahren. Habe mich dann aber für runter entschieden um auf der Gegenseite wieder hoch zu machen nach Oberschur, Krombach etc. Wäre ein Ding gewesen, wenn wir uns oben gegegnet wären. Wäre aber trotz gefedertem Renner nicht mit Euch den Pilsweg und X11 runter


----------



## Kedi (13. Mai 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Kedi*, na damit Du mich mal besuchen kommst   Du warst nicht da, ich der Letzte und Dein Fell lang einsam auf nem Stuhl, da hab ich's halt eingepakt.



Gib das Trikot RedRum05 zurück. Ich hole es bei ihm ab. 

Salü, kedi


----------



## KillerN (13. Mai 2008)

Kedi schrieb:


> Gib das Trikot RedRum05 zurück. Ich hole es bei ihm ab.


----------



## Marathon2004 (13. Mai 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> *der* Spruch des Abends: Sooooo dick ist Dein Arsch nun auch wieder net ...
> 
> Gruss,
> 
> Karsten.



Das ist jetzt kurze Fassung.  Wer wann und warum welche Hosen anhatte, hätte man hier auch noch anführen können.  




gruen schrieb:


> So. Abschied rückt näher.
> Macht's mal gut, bis bald.



Na dann wünsche ich Dir mal alles Gute für Deine neue Wahlheimat. 



karsten13 schrieb:


> und wir hätten heut im Spessart nen Ortskundigen gebraucht, aber der hatte sich ja in den Odenwald verpisst  .
> 
> Killer hat mich da so nen Pilzpfad und dann den X11 runtergescheucht. Mein Gott, räumt denn bei Euch im Wald keiner auf?  Da lagen ja nur Bäume quer, zum bergabtragen brauch ich net in den Spessart  .
> 
> ...



Respekt, da habt Ihr ne ordentlich Tour absolviert.  Und Du warst doch am 11. auch in Bimbach dabei oder?


----------



## Erdi01 (13. Mai 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


>


Frauen das unbekannte Wesen, manchmal versteht man(n) sie einfach nicht  

Vllt denkt sie ja ich hätte Ihr Trikot absichtlich mitgenommen ... Blödsinn ... es wäre ihr wohl lieber gewesen es irgendwann im Biergarten der Thomashütte zu suchen. Wie auch immer, ich mach mir da weiter keinen Kopp drüber  

*@Red*, Du hast es gelesen, wie machen wir das


----------



## Google (13. Mai 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ich mach mir da weiter keinen Kopp drüber


Genau!


----------



## KillerN (13. Mai 2008)

*@Marathon2004* Das war für den Karsten doch ein Klacks die Tour, der ist mir fast eingeschlafen am Lenker 

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Kedi (13. Mai 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ich mach mir da weiter keinen Kopp drüber





Google schrieb:


> Genau!



GENAU!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (13. Mai 2008)

Kedi schrieb:


> GENAU!


GENAU! GENAU!


----------



## KillerN (13. Mai 2008)

EDIT: Aus optischen Gründen wieder entnommen

trotzdem ist jetzt aber genug !


----------



## RedRum05 (13. Mai 2008)

So sei es  

... ähm... ja... ähm... ich bin überfordert!
Vielleicht kann man sich die Woche mal für ne lockere Runde aufm Rennen zusammen finden und so die "Trikotübergabe" angenehm gestalten?
Wie wäre bei dir der Samstag? Vielleicht erst ab 14Uhr (morgens wird vermutlich gearbeitet), aber fahren würde ich...


----------



## Google (13. Mai 2008)

Autsch! Meine Ohren


----------



## Erdi01 (14. Mai 2008)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann man sich die Woche mal für ne lockere Runde aufm Rennen zusammen finden und so die "Trikotübergabe" angenehm gestalten?


Ja, so in der Art habe ich mir das auch gedacht  Aber das Wetter zum WE sieht mal wieder bescheiden aus  Mal sehen was wann geht


----------



## RedRum05 (15. Mai 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ja, so in der Art habe ich mir das auch gedacht  Aber das Wetter zum WE sieht mal wieder bescheiden aus  Mal sehen was wann geht



Zum WE siehts Wettertechnisch und bei mir nicht gut aus 
Ab wie viel Uhr könntest du denn immer unter der Woche? Sonst würde ich einfach mal ne Feierabendrunde durch drei Landkreise machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (15. Mai 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Und ich wollt mal wieder beim _*PowerGuide *_ Erdi01 dabei sein. Hast Du was nettes im Hinterkopf? Wenns Wetter passt bin ich dabei, ......


Hmmm, ich glaub das heben wir uns mal lieber für später auf....wobei es gerade im Radio hieß bewölkt aber trocken.

Wir schauen mal was morgen so erzählt wird  Würde ja gerne am Samstag was längeres fahren...

Grüße

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (15. Mai 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Hmmm, ich glaub das heben wir uns mal lieber für später auf....
> Google


... ganz Deiner Meinung ... bin gerade sowieso wieder zum Faultier mutiert.

Ich bleib jedesmal am Reifen hängen und schaff's gar nicht mehr auf den Sattel  





*@Red*, unter der Woche kann ich nach wie vor erst ab 19 Uhr ...


----------



## Ippie (15. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

hier mal ein Bild eines Eisbären-Fans   

Gruß

Teddy24 und Ippie


----------



## Erdi01 (16. Mai 2008)

*LUPO ---> * 







​


----------



## karsten13 (16. Mai 2008)

... ach wenn wir den Papabär nicht hätten  ...

@Lupo: Auch von mir Herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles Gute!

n8,

Karsten.


----------



## Teddy24 (16. Mai 2008)

Gut, dass ich doch nochmal reingeschaut habe  

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Lupo !!

LG


----------



## Andreas (16. Mai 2008)

Hallo Wolfgang,

von mir auch einen herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag
und alles Gute!!!




Ihr seid am Mittwoch aber lange im Taunus unterwegs gewesen. Ich habe Dein Auto noch in der Dämmerung stehen sehen.


----------



## Andreas (16. Mai 2008)

Ippie schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hier mal ein Bild eines Eisbären-Fans
> 
> ...



Süsses T-Shirt... 


Ich hab auch was für Eisbären Fans:

Der neue Black Bear  

 Look&Feel für mtb-rhein-main.de
jetzt mit Joomla Content Management hat heute seine Premiere.
Es sind noch ein paar Fehlerchen drin und die alten Inhalte sind noch nicht komplett umgesetzt. Schaut doch mal vorbei...


----------



## Ippie (16. Mai 2008)

Guten Morsch'n,

Lupo, auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag (Burzeltag )

Gruß


----------



## Marathon2004 (16. Mai 2008)

@Lupo: 

Auch von mir *Happy Birthday*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cloudy22 (16. Mai 2008)

hallo wolfgang,

ALLES LIEBE UND GUTE ZUM GEBURTSTAG!!! 

 

viele grüsse,
cloudy


----------



## Google (16. Mai 2008)

*DU *wirst nicht älter


----------



## fohns (16. Mai 2008)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Lupo!


----------



## wissefux (16. Mai 2008)

glückwunsch auch von mir, lupo


----------



## KillerN (16. Mai 2008)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## Kedi (16. Mai 2008)

Wünsche Dir auch alles Liebe und Gute zum Geburtstag 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## SteelManni (16. Mai 2008)

auch von mir, _alles Guude zum Geburtstag, Lupo  _
Grüße
SteelManni


----------



## RedRum05 (16. Mai 2008)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Wolfgang ​


----------



## Lupo (16. Mai 2008)

danke, danke für die ganzen glückwünsche zu meinem burztag bin ja ganz gerührt
wie werden jetzt erstmal für ne woche verschwinden aber dann hoffe ich dass man sich auch wieder mal beim biken trifft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KillerN (17. Mai 2008)

Hallo Leute,

meine FOX Federgabel muss zum Service, Schotten wird sie noch überleben, danach ist aber erstmal ein Satz neuer Dichtungen angesagt. Ich werde die Gabel zur Bikeschmiede Offenbach bringen, die schicken das gute Stück ein, Dauer: ca. eine Woche. 

Solange aber ohne biken ?  

Ich glaube die Fox Gabeln haben einen 1 1/8 Zoll Schaft oder ? Jedenfalls habe ich den jetzt nicht ausgemessen *g*

Kann mir denn jemand Übergangsweise, solange die Gabel im Service ist, eine Ersatzgabel zur verfügung stellen ? Ich bräuchte natürlich eine Scheibenbremsaufnahme ! Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen ?

Grüße
Jens

P.S.: Im Memberbereich sind die Logindaten für unserern YouTube Account hinterlegt.


----------



## Erdi01 (17. Mai 2008)

Andreas schrieb:


> Der neue Black Bear
> 
> Look&Feel für mtb-rhein-main.de
> jetzt mit Joomla Content Management hat heute seine Premiere.
> Es sind noch ein paar Fehlerchen drin und die alten Inhalte sind noch nicht komplett umgesetzt. Schaut doch mal vorbei...


... schon geschehen, mir fehlen da noch ein Paar *Eisbärenfarbakzente* aber sonst schon gut  Jedes Design ist besser wie das alte Siebzigerjahredesign 

*Wann machen wir uns nun auf den Vogensenweg, wenigstens ein Stück davon *  

Ansonsten hatt mich das Faultier da oben immer noch im Würgegriff, Ich ziehe mich jetzt auf die Couch zurück und schau Anderen beim fahren zu ---> GIRO  

Morgen früh 10 Uhr starte ich mit Renner und Dietzebächern ...

*@Killer*, ich habe nur OnePointFive's


----------



## Deleted 37613 (17. Mai 2008)

Lupo auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag von mir. 

War heute seit langer Zeit mal wieder mit dem Rad unterwegs und seit noch längerer Zeit mit dem Renner. Waren dann doch 100,3 km. 
Nur der Regen hätte weg bleiben können....


----------



## karsten13 (17. Mai 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> Schotten wird sie noch überleben



Viel Erfolg morgen! Werd an Dich denken, wenn ich mit'm RR auf'm Hoherodskopf stehe  .



KillerN schrieb:


> Kann mir denn jemand Übergangsweise, solange die Gabel im Service ist, eine Ersatzgabel zur verfügung stellen ?



sorry, hab nur die eine - und die bleibt da wo sie ist  .
Aber ich mache mir auch schon Gedanken, da die Gabel-Aktion bei mir ja auch im Desaster endete, sprich über 2 Wo. ohne MTB - geht ja gar net ...

War heute übrigens auf'm Altkönig und hab Trails geübt  .






Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## KillerN (17. Mai 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg morgen! Werd an Dich denken, wenn ich mit'm RR auf'm Hoherodskopf stehe  .



Danke, die Strecke führt ja direkt hoch auf den "Rotzkopf" *g* Ich denke mal so 11:10 Uhr oder so sollte ich den Gipfel haben. Dann heißt es erstmal mit vollgas bergab  

Wenn ich Daheim bin werde ich erstmal kurz paar Fakten liefern und dann später einen Block schreiben (der wird dann aber erstmal in Word vorgeschrieben *g*)

Euch aber auch viel Spaß auf der "Geburtstagsfeier"  

Tschöö Jens


----------



## Google (17. Mai 2008)

Jens, ich wünsch Dir natürlich auch alles Gute für den Aufstieg zum _*Rotzkopf*_  

Ein Gabelangebot hab ich Dir schon in der Abt. Hanau gemacht  Damit Du aber kommenden Sonntag auch mitfahren kannst, leihe ich sie Dir auch gerne aus oder kriegst mein Hardtail  Mußt nur was sagen.

Apropos nächste Woche [email protected]@ Wann gibts Infos  Ich kann dann den LMB-Eintrag aktualisieren  

Hoffentlich können noch ein paar von Euch  Ne gemeinsame Eisbärentour ist ja nicht alle Tage 


Erdi01 schrieb:


> *Wann machen wir uns nun auf den Vogensenweg, wenigstens ein Stück davon *


Da hab ich aber auch Bock drauf   Meinst Du das kleine Stückchen bis Heidelberg? BITTE, BITTE !!   Das können wir doch gleich nach der Eisbärentour ins Auge fassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedRum05 (17. Mai 2008)

Morgen werd ich schon (spätestens) gegen 9 Uhr starten, da es mittags zum Football geht. Ja, es gibt auch andere Sportarten... 

*@Killer...* bin auf deinen "Blog" zum morgigen Rennen gespannt und wünsch dir viel Erfolg!  

*@Holly-Jane...* falls du hier noch mitliest - ich habe noch 2 Trikots von dir!


----------



## Erdi01 (18. Mai 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Da hab ich aber auch Bock drauf   Meinst Du das kleine Stückchen bis Heidelberg? BITTE, BITTE !!   Das können wir doch gleich nach der Eisbärentour ins Auge fassen


Du meinst die kleinen trailigen 90 KM und die noch kleineren 2400HM bis Heidelberg  Hm, ich glaub ich muß anfangen wieder mehr zu fahren  

Aber mit Andreas rechne ich bei der Hausnummer nicht und meinte eigentlich auch nur ein Teilstück mit ihm fahren zu wollen  

Und planen muß ich auch nix, das überlass ich Dir  

Was is'n mit Donnertag bei Dir --> Familientag  Da könnt sich was Interessantes in der Parallelwelt ergeben 

Ob sie alle wieder vom Hoherotzkopp unne sinn ...


----------



## KillerN (18. Mai 2008)

@Red THX, hat mir Glück gebracht 



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ob sie alle wieder vom Hoherotzkopp unne sinn ...



Sind sie ! Habe alles zugerotzt da oben, Betreten verboten !

Ich habe den Blog früher geschrieben als ich dachte. Jeder der Wissen will wie es so lief, kann hier alles nachlesen:

http://www.mtb-team-hanau.de/blog/killern/blog.html

Der Blog wird dann noch ergänzt, sobald der Veranstalter die Homepage aktuallisiert (Bilder, offiz. Ergebisse, Sekundengenaue Zeit) Ansonsten stehen alle Fakten am Ende zusammengefasst.

Viel Spaß beim Lesen.
Gruß
Jens

EDIT: Nun sind auch die Ergebnisse und die offiz. Fahrzeit online, Blog ist aktuallisiert


----------



## Erdi01 (18. Mai 2008)

*@Killer*, schöner Bericht und Glückwunsch zur Verbesserung


----------



## Deleted 37613 (18. Mai 2008)

Hi Jens klasse gemacht! 
Schade dass mich heute was anderes gebunden hatte und ich nicht kommen konnte...


----------



## x-rossi (18. Mai 2008)

hallo KillerN,

kompliment zur berichterstattung, las sich spannend  

grüße (unbekannterweise)
rossi

p.s. aber wie hast du denn die 70,2 kmh zustande gebracht? fährst du ein 29er mit einem 55er blatt?


----------



## Google (18. Mai 2008)

*DU BIST HALT EIN KILLER!!
*​
Spannende Berichterstattung. Hat mir gut gefallen  


Erdi01 schrieb:


> Du meinst die kleinen trailigen 90 KM und die noch kleineren 2400HM bis Heidelberg  Hm, ich glaub ich muß anfangen wieder mehr zu fahren


Aber bitte Volker  Deine Fitness reicht doch allemal aus um das Ding mit _MIR _zu fahren. Du würdest momentan da unten (oder oben) immer noch bedeutend frischer ankommen als ich. Dann hättest Du wenigstens eine Spur die Ahnung wie ich mich nach so ner Tour fühle.  

Also Deckel drauf   sobald das Wetter es hergibt, hauen wir in die Pedalen und es geht nach Heidelberg. Ok ???   

Du müsstest Dir aber die GPS-Daten runterladen, so 2 bis 3 Kilometerchen sind mir von der Tour entfallen  

Also sobald das Wetter gut ist haue ich Dich an  Hat da eigentlich noch wer Interesse? Ist echt geil die Tour  

*Donnerstag* ist bei mir tatsächlich Familytag. Da geht leider nix. Meine Tage wann ich fahre, hab ich im Hanauthread gepostet.

Grüße

Google


----------



## BlackTrek (18. Mai 2008)

So, ich bin heute mal ein paar Waldweglein in der Gegend abgefahren. Ich möchte Euch ja *nächsten Sonntag* keine unfahrbaren Wege zumuten! Also ich hoffe ja mal, dass das Wetter dann gut ist und wir die Ausfahrt nicht verschieben müssen. So einige Wege werden bald zugewachsen sein!

Ich würde sagen, wir starten wie angekündigt entspannt mittags um zwölf und fahren dann ~2,5 Stunden auf einem ganz unlogischen Weg zum Buchberg. Nach ausgiebiger Stärkung dort rollen wir wieder eine gute Stunde lang zurück.

Startplatz P+R Hanau-Wilhelmsbad. Einverstanden?


----------



## KillerN (18. Mai 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Killer*, schöner Bericht und Glückwunsch zur Verbesserung



Danke  



Nature-one schrieb:


> Hi Jens klasse gemacht!
> Schade dass mich heute was anderes gebunden hatte und ich nicht kommen konnte...



Beim nächsten mal klappts dann vielleicht wieder  
Bleib mal am training dran, dann klappts auch mal mit der Form   



x-rossi schrieb:


> hallo KillerN,
> 
> kompliment zur berichterstattung, las sich spannend
> 
> ...



Danke erstmal 

Ich habe natürlich nur Standart MTB übersetzung, ich glaube diese Geschwindigkeit kam auf der Abfahrt runter zum Ziel zustande, dort gehts auf Teer steil bergab richtung Zeitnahme. Gab aber auch so manch schnelle Abfahrt auf Schotter auf der Strecke. Eine Fehlfunktion schließe ich mal aus Erfahrung aus, der Tacho würde sonst ganz andere Werte anzeigen. 



Google schrieb:


> *DU BIST HALT EIN KILLER!!
> *​
> Spannende Berichterstattung. Hat mir gut gefallen



Es kann halt nur einen geben   

Habe versucht mal den Ablauf des Rennens chronoligisch aufzuschreiben und etwas Rennfeeling dabei zu vermitteln, scheint ja ganz gut geklappt zu haben


----------



## karsten13 (18. Mai 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> Es kann halt nur einen geben



 

auch noch Glückwunsch von mir  . Aber ich glaub mit Dir fahr ich net mehr, bist viel zu schnell  . Obwohl, ich müsste auch nur Schnittpuls 180 fahren  .

Uns sind dann auf dem Weg zum Rotzkopp x Auto's mit Bike's auf'm Dach entgegengekommen, komisch  . Und mir wurde heute versucht Willingen auszureden, viel zu voll und Abzocke, soll besser Kiedrich fahren ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (19. Mai 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *Wann machen wir uns nun auf den Vogensenweg, wenigstens ein Stück davon *



Ich könnte den Teil von Darmstadt nach Heidelberg anbieten. 45 km und 1200 hm. Danach ist man sowieso wieder auf Rhein-Ebene. Wer dann weiter nach Heidelberg fahren will kann dies gerne tun. Ich kann den kompletten GPS Track zur Verfügung stellen. Wir können das ja am Sonntag mal besprechen.


----------



## Andreas (19. Mai 2008)

@Killer:


----------



## fohns (19. Mai 2008)

Killer: einfach klasse


----------



## Google (19. Mai 2008)

Andreas schrieb:


> Ich könnte den Teil von Darmstadt nach Heidelberg anbieten. 45 km und 1200 hm. Danach ist man sowieso wieder auf Rhein-Ebene. Wer dann weiter nach Heidelberg fahren will kann dies gerne tun. Ich kann den kompletten GPS Track zur Verfügung stellen. Wir können das ja am Sonntag mal besprechen.


Gute Idee  Die Tour ist ja jene, die wir zusammen gefahren sind, oder ?


----------



## Google (19. Mai 2008)

So Ihr Eisbären

ich hab den Eintrag für kommenden Sonntag entsprechend geändert  Hey! da fehlen aber noch ein paar Bärlis  

*Gemeinsame Eisbärentour am 25.05.2008​*
@Killer, Red und wer sonst noch [email protected] Wenn Ihr zu mir fahren wollt zwecks gemeinsamer Hinfahrt zum Treffpunkt, wäre so circa 11:30 Uhr bei mir nicht schlecht.

Grüße

Google


----------



## BlackTrek (19. Mai 2008)

Google schrieb:


> ich hab den Eintrag für kommenden Sonntag entsprechend geändert


Bitte streiche "Vorderspessart". Es geht nördlich um Hanau rum ins Kinzigtal. Der Buchberg wird die einzige nennenswerte Erhebung sein und zählt für mich noch nicht zum Spessart. 

In den Wäldern, in die wir vorstoßen, werden uns unsere multiplen Transmissionsantriebe über Trails führen, die vielleicht noch nie ein Eisbär zuvor gesehen hat!  Aber nicht im Vorderspessart...


----------



## Google (19. Mai 2008)

Done


----------



## Erdi01 (19. Mai 2008)

Google schrieb:


> *Gemeinsame Eisbärentour am 25.05.2008​*
> *@Killer, Red und wer sonst noch [email protected]* Wenn Ihr zu mir fahren wollt zwecks gemeinsamer Hinfahrt zum Treffpunkt, wäre so circa 11:30 Uhr bei mir nicht schlecht.
> 
> Grüße
> ...



Es besteht auch die Möglichkeit für Dietzebächer und Kreis Offebächer dirket mit mir zum Treffpunkt Hanau zu radeln  

*Treffpunkt Dietzenbach: Kreishaus 11:00 Uhr​*
Ferner bestünde die Möglichkeit am Sonntag Trikotausch vorzunehmen. Neee ... wir spielen kein Fussball und spielen auch nicht mit unseren Fellen, aber es soll Eisbären geben, die schmücken sich noch mit fremden Fellen   

*@Google, Andreas* ... wegen Vogesenweg, bin ich dabei und den GPS Track habe ich schon ewig auf meiner Platte  Wegen Termin: Das Planfeststellungsverfahren überlass dehn Beamten. Sagt halt wann ich wo zu sein habe


----------



## Erdi01 (19. Mai 2008)

*Auf was lass ich mich da wieder ein ​* 

Das liest sich ja wie ein doppelter ODW-X  Donnerstag abend weis ich mehr  

Traut sich noch ein *Schmalspureisbär* mit ​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kedi (20. Mai 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ferner bestünde die Möglichkeit am Sonntag Trikotausch vorzunehmen.



 Sollte RedRum05 nicht da sein, dann das Trikot bitte KillerN geben. Ich hole es dann bei ihm ab.


----------



## Andreas (20. Mai 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Gute Idee  Die Tour ist ja jene, die wir zusammen gefahren sind, oder ?



Ja genau. Die Tour mit Dir und dem Mafels. 

Ich bin allerdings das erste Stück von Darmstadt jetzt auch schon gefahren und habe den Track ergänzt. Sind dann von Darmstadt (Vivarium) 98 km und 2450 hm bis Heidelberg.


----------



## _jazzman_ (20. Mai 2008)

Wenn mir ein Eisbärchen verrät, wo genau der P+R HU-Wilhelmsbad ist, würde sich evtl. ein Wölfchen im Schafspelz (nen Bärenpelz hat er nicht in der Garderobe) am Sonntag unter die Meute mischen...


----------



## Google (20. Mai 2008)

Mach ich doch gerne heutenachmittag  Oder wir fahren am Sonntag gemeinsam dort hin. Mein Zuhause kennst Du ja gleich.

Heut gibts ja Rundumschläge in den Threads


----------



## Wu-TAL Rider (21. Mai 2008)

Hi,
kurze Frage wegen Sonntag....ist das der Parkplatz an der Burgallee, Ecke Hochstädter Landstr.? Einen anderen konnte ich über googlemaps nicht ausfindig machen. 
Grüße Matthias


----------



## BlackTrek (21. Mai 2008)

Ja, genau. Gegenüber vom Bahnhof Wilhelmsbad. Auf der anderen Seite der Schienen ist noch das Herbert-Dröse-Stadion, das glaube ich auch ausgeschildert ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KillerN (21. Mai 2008)

Die bisherige zusage von Eisbären am 25. lässt doch sehr zu wünschen übrig ...


----------



## Google (21. Mai 2008)

Wirklich schade

Am Freitagabend werde ich die Reservierung vornehmen


----------



## karsten13 (21. Mai 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> Die bisherige zusage von Eisbären am 25. lässt doch sehr zu wünschen übrig ...





Google schrieb:


> Wirklich schade



ja wer hat denn diesen Schei$$-Termin ausgesucht?  

Bin den Tag vorher auf einer Hochzeit eingeladen (in der Pampa) und *wenn* ich es schaffe da nix zu trinken und in der Nacht zurückzublasen bin ich auch dabei ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Google (22. Mai 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> ja wer hat denn diesen Schei$$-Termin


Demnächst machst Du das! Wenn Du einen Termin findest wo alle können, geb ich Dir einen Kasten Bier aus  

Kneif  Deine Arschbacken zusammen, trink nix und sieh zu das Du am Sonntag pünktlich stramm stehst


----------



## x-rossi (22. Mai 2008)

frage zur kommenden eisbären-tour am sonntag: wieviele km/hm kommen denn bei 3-4 h zusammen? ich möcht den sonntag ein bisschen locker machen und kann auf viele hm oder steigungen +10 % eher verzichten. was nicht heißen soll, dass ich nicht mitkomme, wenns dann doch 13 % werden. aber dann steig ich halt ab und schieb.

-





karsten13 schrieb:


> War heute übrigens auf'm Altkönig und hab Trails geübt  .



seh ich ja jetzt erst, das bild  . das ist ein blatt32/ritzel30-trail


----------



## Erdi01 (22. Mai 2008)

... und was haben die Eisbären am freien Tag angestellt  

Ich habe 4 Liter Wasser zu mir genommen, 6 Corni Riegel verspeist und 2 Brezeln mit 0.5 Ltr. Cola  

Achso ein bisschen Rad sind wir auch gefahren, dank *Weto* habe ich auch Daten wieviel: 193 KM 2100 HM 28ziger Schnitt 

Eins war scheiXXe, ich habe mein Foto vergessen  Jetzt muß ich auf Bilder von K13 und Rinna warten  

Das war dann tatsächlich ein Doppelter ODW-X. Einmal DA-Eberbach und zurück DURCH den ODW  

GEIL war's  ... bis auf den Knüppel den sie mir nach 160KM vorgesetzt haben ... den fand ich krass  Dagegen war Katzenbuckel Kindergeburtstag  Muß später mal das GPS befragen wo das war 

Tankstellenstops können auch was gutes haben, wenn sie neben einem CD-Dealer liegen  

Das *K13* IRRE ist war mir eingentlich auch schon vorher klar  

*@Rinna*, Danke war ne tolle Tour und würd mich freuen wenn Du's war machst und am Sonntag zur Eisbärentour erscheinst  

So und jetzt habe ich Bärenhunger


----------



## Rinna (22. Mai 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Eins war scheiXXe, ich habe mein Foto vergessen  Jetzt muß ich auf Bilder von K13 und Rinna warten


Sind online!


Erdi01 schrieb:


> GEIL war's  ... bis auf den Knüppel den sie mir nach 160KM vorgesetzt haben ... den fand ich krass  Dagegen war Katzenbuckel Kindergeburtstag  Muß später mal das GPS befragen wo das war


Von Seidenbach nach Seidenbuch 
Ich vergesse ihn halt immer gleich, nachdem ich dort hoch gefahren bin 



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Tankstellenstops können auch was gutes haben, wenn sie neben einem CD-Dealer liegen


Nur für Dich:





Bis bald  
Corinna


----------



## SteelManni (22. Mai 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> , wenns dann doch 13 % werden. aber dann steig ich halt ab und schieb.



les ich das richtig?
da steigt jemand _ab 11% Steigung_ ab und schiebt    
da hab ich was:


----------



## x-rossi (22. Mai 2008)

sind wir beide uns schon mal an irgendeiner steigung begegnet?


----------



## karsten13 (22. Mai 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Jetzt muß ich auf Bilder von K13 und Rinna warten



hier die entscheidenden ...

Augenkrebs   - und nein, das Eisbärentrikot passt *NICHT* überall ...







Erdi01 schrieb:


> Tankstellenstops können auch was gutes haben, wenn sie neben einem CD-Dealer liegen



Erdi ausser Rand und Band  :







Erdi01 schrieb:


> ... bis auf den Knüppel den sie mir nach 160KM vorgesetzt haben ... den fand ich krass



da hat kurz vorher jemand gesagt, er fühle sich saugut, als ob er gerade auf's Rad gestiegen wäre. Wer war das nochmal?  



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Das *K13* IRRE ist war mir eingentlich auch schon vorher klar



wieso?  
Etwa wegen der Bahnallergie?

Weitere Bilder gibt's hier.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackTrek (22. Mai 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> frage zur kommenden eisbären-tour am sonntag: wieviele km/hm kommen denn bei 3-4 h zusammen?



Ja, wenn man hier so liest, könnte man den Eindruck bekommen, dass Eisbären so Leute sind, die wann immer man sie von der Leine lässt 200km abreissen und nur deswegen die  Rennszene nicht beherrschen, weil Rennen zu ungemütlich sind und man da ja nicht einfach zwischendrin anhalten und ein Stück Kuchen zu sich nehmen kann.  

Also es gibt auch noch normale Menschen hier, die einen Vollzeit-Job haben, Familie, soziale Kontakte und sogar andere Hobbies! (bitte nicht falsch verstehen; damit meine ich niemanden Bestimmtes!)

Ich hab heute einen Teil der Strecke abgefahren und werde wahrscheinlich die Strecke noch etwas abkürzen. Bis auf den Buchberg selbst wird es fast ganz flach. Im ersten Teil befahren wir ein paar nette Weglein im Wald und dann wird zwischendrin leider auch etwas Asphalt kommen. 

Der Zweck der Tour ist ja, dass man sich mal wieder sieht, ein bisschen Spass hat und sich auch mal unterhalten kann. Ich selbst bin momentan ziemlich unfit und fahre für mich alleine mit dem MTB auf diesem Terrain einen Schnitt deutlich unter 20km/h. Und da ich der Guide bin, werdet Ihr Euch schön langweilen...


----------



## x-rossi (22. Mai 2008)

bevor die frage hier untergeht:  wieviele km/hm kommen denn bei 3-4 h am kommenden sonntag bei der eisbären-tour zusammen?


----------



## KillerN (22. Mai 2008)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Ja, wenn man hier so liest, könnte man den Eindruck bekommen, dass Eisbären so Leute sind, die wann immer man sie von der Leine lässt 200km abreissen und nur deswegen die  Rennszene nicht beherrschen, weil Rennen zu ungemütlich sind und man da ja nicht einfach zwischendrin anhalten und ein Stück Kuchen zu sich nehmen kann.



Bis auf wenige Ausnahmen ... die fahren nämlich auch noch Rennen !!  



BlackTrek schrieb:


> Also es gibt auch noch normale Menschen hier, die einen Vollzeit-Job haben, Familie, soziale Kontakte und sogar andere Hobbies! (bitte nicht falsch verstehen; damit meine ich niemanden Bestimmtes!)


----------



## BlackTrek (22. Mai 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> hier die entscheidenden ...
> 
> Augenkrebs   - und nein, das Eisbärentrikot passt *NICHT* überall ...


Also bekanntlich kauft man das Rad ja passend zum Trikot!  Aber stimmt schon. Irgendwie passt das alles nicht so...

Öhm, ist das Rad nicht auch etwas klein für den Fahrer? Oder sieht das nur so aus? So rein optisch würde ich sagen, der Rahmen dürfte 3cm grösser sein.

Es soll ja Leute geben, die Räder kaufen, die gar nicht zur Körpergrösse passen, nur weil sie die so toll finden (es war einmal ein Pinarello)...


----------



## BlackTrek (22. Mai 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> bevor die frage hier untergeht:  wieviele km/hm kommen denn bei 3-4 h am kommenden sonntag bei der eisbären-tour zusammen?



Grob geschätzt insgesamt zwischen 40 und 60km und zwischen 100 und 250hm.


----------



## karsten13 (22. Mai 2008)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Also es gibt auch noch normale Menschen hier, die einen Vollzeit-Job haben, Familie, soziale Kontakte und sogar andere Hobbies! (bitte nicht falsch verstehen; damit meine ich niemanden Bestimmtes!)



Nachtrag zum Thema "soziale Kontakte"


----------



## BlackTrek (22. Mai 2008)

ROTFLBTC!


----------



## SteelManni (22. Mai 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> sind wir beide uns schon mal an irgendeiner steigung begegnet?



glaub ich kaum! 
Spaß muss sein

Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## x-rossi (22. Mai 2008)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Grob geschätzt insgesamt zwischen 40 und 60km und zwischen 100 und 250hm.



wie gemacht für meine beine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (22. Mai 2008)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> (bitte nicht falsch verstehen; damit meine ich niemanden Bestimmtes!)[/SIZE][/COLOR]


....Aber jeden so ein bißschen  

Mal ganz ehrlich mein Statement zum Tourenbericht: Ich finds klasse was man so zu Schaffen in der Lage ist. Fast jeder braucht seine Herausforderungen. Aber zumindest für mich steht neben der Herausforderung, die auch ich ganz zweifellos in meinem Hobby suche, die Liebe zur Natur, die Landschaft das ganz nahe (körperliche) Erleben (.......Du mußt Dir das alles erst einmal mit mehr oder wenigen harten Körpereinsatz verdienen) ganz klar im Vordergrund. Wenn ich nur noch Worte wie Höhenmeter, Kilometer, Berg etc. pp lese und kein Wort mehr wie geile Landschaft, tolle Aussicht, blauer Himmel (ok, den hatten wir heute nicht), tolle Gruppe etc., vernehmen kann, fühle ich mich etwas fehl am Platze.

Da fallen mir  spontan zum Mallorcaküstenklassiker die Worte ein: "Für mich war es eine Kaffeefahrt"...

Für mich war es eine der schönsten Touren in Mallorca mit vielen wunderbaren Eindrücken der Insel. Natürlich bin ich auch froh das ich das geschafft habe, dass kann sicher nicht jeder  Aber viel mehr noch bin ich froh, dass ich diese Tour erleben durfte.

Ich bin schwer am überlegen ob ich Heidelberg fahre. Ich hab nämlich kein Bock irgendeiner neuen Herausforderung Names "Schnitt" hinterherzuhecheln. Ich möchte noch tiiieef Luft holen können für die teils atemberaubenden Eindrücke auf der Tour Vielleicht fahre ich das Teilstück mit Andreas mit und drehe dann ab.

Ich freu mich jetzt erst einmal auf den Sonntag  

Grüße

Google


----------



## Google (22. Mai 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Ich freu mich jetzt erst einmal auf den Sonntag


Ach Nee...Erst einmal auf Morsche  Schön das Du auch wieder dabei bist SteelManni


----------



## karsten13 (22. Mai 2008)

Google schrieb:


> ....Aber jeden so ein bißschen
> 
> Mal ganz ehrlich mein Statement zum Tourenbericht: Ich finds klasse was man so zu Schaffen in der Lage ist. Fast jeder braucht seine Herausforderungen.



Leben und Leben lassen.

Den Erdi (oder vielleicht meinst Du auch niemand bestimmtes ...) jetzt auf das Thema "Schnitt" zu reduzieren  - und daraus auch noch auf folgende Touren zu schliessen - ist unfair.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Google (22. Mai 2008)

Auf "_*Schnitte*_" geht ja net  

Ich will ja auch niemanden auf etwas reduzieren. Das wäre auch auch ziemlich kurz gedacht. Den Volker schätze ich sehr. Nicht nur als Bikerfreund. Wir kennen uns jetzt schon ziemlich lang und fahren noch heute viel gemeinsam. 

Vielleicht hab ich ja Angst ihn an Euch "Leistungsorientierten" zu verlieren. Deshalb das Statement zum Nachdenken. Nein "Euch Leistungsorientierte", das ist jetzt auch nicht "reduziert", sondern auf die Sache bezogen. Neben den Biken habt Ihr bestimmt noch ander Ambitionen und so...z.B. Surfen?  Späässle

Grüße

Google


----------



## karsten13 (23. Mai 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Auf "_*Schnitte*_" geht ja net



höchstens auf *C*  


Google schrieb:


> Neben den Biken habt Ihr bestimmt noch ander Ambitionen und so...z.B. Surfen?



auch  

n8,

Karsten.


----------



## Google (23. Mai 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> höchstens auf *C*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (23. Mai 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Augenkrebs   - und nein, das Eisbärentrikot passt *NICHT* überall ...





BlackTrek schrieb:


> Also bekanntlich kauft man das Rad ja passend zum Trikot!  Aber stimmt schon. Irgendwie passt das alles nicht so...
> 
> Öhm, ist das Rad nicht auch etwas klein für den Fahrer? Oder sieht das nur so aus? So rein optisch würde ich sagen, der Rahmen dürfte 3cm grösser sein.



... nur gut, dass mich die Stylepolizei nicht vom Rad geholt hatt  Aber habt schon recht, passt nicht  Ich habe aber noch genügend andere Trikos, da ist schon was passendes dabei  

Apro Pos passend, der Rahmen passt schon, das Bild nicht, ist ein 56ziger Rahmen. Ich kann 56 und 58 fahren. Das Zweitrad ist damit sogar das sportlichere quirliegere. Das 6.13 in 58 wird komfortabler und durch kürzeren Vorbau träger sein. Aber dafür passt es in seiner changang-Lackierung dann optimal zum Eisbärenfell  



BlackTrek schrieb:


> Also es gibt auch noch normale Menschen hier, die einen Vollzeit-Job haben, Familie, soziale Kontakte und sogar andere Hobbies! (bitte nicht falsch verstehen; damit meine ich niemanden Bestimmtes!)


Ganau, wir können auch anderes. Z.B. im Carbrio durch die Gegend düsen, auf der Geishöhe lecker essen, spazieren gehen und anschließend noch in der Eisdiele naschen ... auch alles schöner Zeitvertreib  

*@Google and all*, Nun, dann auch ein paar Worte von mir: Jeder der mich persönlich kennt, weis das ich auch anderes kann, brauchst nur die Zeilen drüber zu lesen. Und das ich keine Herausforderung suche und mich erstrecht nicht mit Jemandem messe müßte auch mittlerweile Jemdem klar sein, daher auch grundsätzlich keine Teilnahme an Marathons, Rennen etc. 

Die heutige Tour war keine Kaffeefahrt. Es gab keine Pause, nur ein kurzer Tankstellenstop und es wurde durchgefahren. Und genau so war es auch in der Parallelwelt angekündigt. Und da das so ist, sind nun mal Dinge wie KM/HM/Schnitt die erwähnenswerten Dinge. Von Dehen ich übringens selber erst nach der Tour erfahren habe und überrascht war. Da mein Tacho immernoch am A... ist und Ciclo keine neuen Köpfe beibringt  Richtig ist auch, dass ich nicht  jede schöne Landschaft mitbekommen habe, aber immernoch genügend. Wenn man mit 40 Sachen 20-30 cm am Hinterrad des Vorderman hängt hat man für Landschaft in dem Moment keinen Blick  Und der oben erwähnte Knüppel hätte ich mir in dem Moment auch gern geschenkt, damit hatte ich nach den Kilometern nicht mehr gerechnet, sonst hätte ich mein Eisbärenmaul gehalten   Es war Schei$$ Aspahlt, ich war teilweise bis auf'm 27ziger Rettungritzel unten und trotzdem haben die Beine gebrannt wie Sau. Will gar nicht wissen, wieviel % das Ding teilweise hatte   Ja, das Gefühlt kenn auch ich  

Einen völlig anderen Charakter haben z.B. Loti's Touren, bei dehnen ich auch öfters und gern dabei bin. Solltest Du auch mal probieren. Da ist man halt mir nem deutlich niedrigeren Schnitt unterwegs und es ist mir völlig wurscht. Dafür gibt's längere und teils mehrere Pausen in hervoragender Gastronomie, viel Spaß und Landschaft satt  Und zum Thema Landschaft, muß ich nicht viel schreiben, BILDER sagen mehr wie tausend Worte  

Und zum Schluß Malle: Da liebe ich jede Tour, ganz gleich mit welchem Schnitt oder Charakter. Und wer erzählt mir heute noch, dass er vor mir die _Sack_ Calobra oben war. Die Idee den Vogesenweg ganz abzufahren stammt auch nicht von mit.

Grundsätzlich nehme ich in einem öffentliche Forum wie dieses hier nichts wirklich ernst! Hier ist nur Spiel, Spaß und Spannung!

Spiel = machmal wird halt Theater gespielt ...
Spaß = Jeder soll über Andere und sich Selber lachen können ...
Spannung = wie wurde es mal ausgerückt, ein bisschen Flamewar gehört dazu ... 

Viel Spaß bei deiner Tour später, ich gehe zu dem Zeitpunkt meinem Vollzeit-Job nach 

Also dann bis Sonntag, zur gemütlichen Tour, halt so wie angekündigt ... darauf freu ich mich auch


----------



## Erdi01 (23. Mai 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> höchstens auf *C*
> Karsten.


macht nur, habe ich kein Problem mit  

Augen links, entdeckt wer was ...


----------



## Marathon2004 (23. Mai 2008)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Grob geschätzt insgesamt zwischen 40 und 60km und zwischen 100 und 250hm.



Das klingt vielversprechend.  



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Es besteht auch die Möglichkeit für Dietzebächer und Kreis Offebächer dirket mit mir zum Treffpunkt Hanau zu radeln
> 
> *Treffpunkt Dietzenbach: Kreishaus 11:00 Uhr​*
> *@Google, Andreas* ... wegen Vogesenweg, bin ich dabei und den GPS Track habe ich schon ewig auf meiner Platte  Wegen Termin: Das Planfeststellungsverfahren überlass dehn Beamten. Sagt halt wann ich wo zu sein habe



Wenn ich am Sonntag freibekomme, müsste ich auf jeden Fall zum Kreishaus kommen. Das finde ich.   Den P+R im Leben nicht.


----------



## Torpedo64 (23. Mai 2008)

Wer sich mal so richtig verausgaben will, kann ich den Burgenweg von Darmstadt nach Heidelberg empfehlen. Wir hatten jedenfalls eine Menge Spaß. 
Hier ein Bericht und das Profil:


----------



## BlackTrek (23. Mai 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> .*@Google and all*, Nun, dann auch ein paar Worte von mir:


Ähm, genau das wollte ich nicht bewirken.  

Hier braucht sich keiner zu rechtfertigen. Ich wollte damit nur denen, die hier nur gelegentlich reinschauen sagen, dass wir auch Touren machen, die für weniger Trainierte geeignet sind und man keine Angst haben muss, bei uns mitzufahren...


----------



## _jazzman_ (23. Mai 2008)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Ich wollte damit nur denen, die hier nur gelegentlich reinschauen sagen, dass wir auch Touren machen, die für weniger Trainierte geeignet sind und man keine Angst haben muss, bei uns mitzufahren...



 Genau deshalb wollte ich am Sonntag (insofern das Wetter mitspielt) mal mit euch mit fahren. Nicht das ich Angst vor euch hätte , aber die Eisbärentouren sind mir meißtens zu schnell, zu lang und zu viele Hm bergauf.  Das ist nix für mich und mein Leichtbaufully.


----------



## fohns (23. Mai 2008)

Jazz, wegen dem treffpunkt:
es gibt um 11.30 uhr einen treff mit Instantcold (und X-Rossi?) am HBF HU. 
wenn Du willst, kannst Du Dich mit Deinem leichtbau (wusste gar nicht, dass Du einen besitzt) dort einfinden.

viele grüße an alle, freu mich auf sonntag, 
fohns.


----------



## _jazzman_ (23. Mai 2008)

@[email protected] Danke für die Info. Holly-Jane und ich werden aber sehr wahrscheinlich direkt zum Park & Bike Parkplatz Wilhelmsbad kommen.


----------



## Marathon2004 (23. Mai 2008)

Torpedo64 schrieb:


> Wer sich mal so richtig verausgaben will, kann ich den Burgenweg von Darmstadt nach Heidelberg empfehlen. Wir hatten jedenfalls eine Menge Spaß.
> Hier ein Bericht und das Profil:



Na, ich denke die von andreas vorgeschlagene Variante finde ich dann doch sympathischer.  

Wegen Sonntag hoffe ich man aber sehr, dass das Wetter mitspielt. Die Prognosen aktuelle sehen zumindest für Sonntag vormittag nicht berauschend aus.


----------



## fohns (23. Mai 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> @[email protected] Danke für die Info. Holly-Jane und ich werden aber sehr wahrscheinlich direkt zum Park & Bike Parkplatz Wilhelmsbad kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (23. Mai 2008)

ich bin ab 11:15 am hbf hanau.


----------



## theobviousfaker (23. Mai 2008)

Sagt mal hat einer von euch noch ein RR-Schaltwerk rumliegen, dass er mir verkaufen/überlassen möchte? Ich brauch noch eins


----------



## fuzzball (24. Mai 2008)

Google schrieb:


> So Ihr Eisbären
> 
> ich hab den Eintrag für kommenden Sonntag entsprechend geändert  Hey! da fehlen aber noch ein paar Bärlis
> 
> ...



ach verdammt und ich muss am Sonntag arbeiten ich könnte, aber aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben hab heute den Odenwald (hoffe das gehört dazu) für euch erkundet von Frankenstein, über den Otzberg und Breuberg zu zwei Windanlage mit einem schönen Ausblick; der Odenwald ist gar nicht schlecht für so ein paar Hügel 






@erdi: finde für eine Kuchenpause muss immer Zeit sein 
mfg und viel Spaß am So


----------



## Erdi01 (24. Mai 2008)

Marathon2004 schrieb:


> Wegen Sonntag hoffe ich man aber sehr, dass das Wetter mitspielt. Die Prognosen aktuelle sehen zumindest für Sonntag vormittag nicht berauschend aus.


über Nacht sind die Wetteraussichten ja richtig mies geworden    Ich fürchte langsam, das wird morgen nix ...

*@Fuzzball*, die Bilder erkenne ich unter tausenden sofort. Du hast auf'm Bindelberg gestanden  Und gegen Kuchen habe ich auch nix


----------



## fohns (24. Mai 2008)

x-rossi:
ok!

ABER:
erdi hat recht. weia, das sieht wirklich nicht gut aus mit dem wetter.  

BlackTrek, fahren wir auch, wenns richtig von oben saut?
oder müssen wir den buchberg dann auto-matisch zum stammtischen anfahren...?
in dem fall müsste Google mal die zeit posten, für die er den tisch bestellt hat.

viele grüße an alle vom 
fohns.


----------



## x-rossi (24. Mai 2008)

habt ihr vor 2 regentropfen angst  

sagt mal bitte rechtzeitig bescheid wie das morgen startet, dass ich notfalls noch umdisponieren kann ...


----------



## BlackTrek (24. Mai 2008)

So, ich hab grade mit Frank telefoniert. Die Aussicht darauf, nach einem Regenguss völlig verdreckt ins Buchberg-Lokal einzufallen finden wir nicht so toll und machen nun Folgendes:

Die offizielle Eisbärenausfahrt mit Einkehr auf dem Buchberg wird auf den nächsten Ausweichtermin (8.6.) verlegt.

Sollte morgen das Wetter doch passabel sein, biete ich eine Tour zur selben Zeit mit dem selben Startplatz an. Allerdings wird die Ausfahrt dann eine "normale" Tour ohne Tischreservierung etc. Sollte das Wetter nicht mitspielen, werde ich die Tour ggfs kurzfristig ganz absagen.


----------



## BlackTrek (24. Mai 2008)

Hier der Link zum neuen LMB-Eintrag für morgen.


----------



## Google (24. Mai 2008)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Die offizielle Eisbärenausfahrt mit Einkehr auf dem Buchberg wird auf den nächsten Ausweichtermin (8.6.) verlegt.


Hi  Schade, aber ich finde, dass unsere Eisbärentour wenigstens bei trockenem Wetter stattfinden sollte und schön wäre es doch auch wenn wir unter freien Himmel unsere Einkehr machen könnten. Für Morgen ist es recht unsicher mit dem Wetter, evtl. werden wir uns noch in den Hintern beißen weils doch trocken geblieben ist  Aber ich denke es ist besser so.

Ich habe den Last-Minute-Eintrag auf den vorher abgesprochenen Termin 08.06.2008 abgeändert und alle bisher eingetragenen Mitfahrer rausgeschmissen. Wenn Ihr am 08.06. wollt und könnt, tragt Euch ein  Wir werden noch eine schöne Tour hinbekommen  

Gemeinsame Eisbärentour nun am 08.06.2008 ​
Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (25. Mai 2008)

schade  

Wenn es einigermaßen trocken wird fahr ich morgen in den Taunus, mir schwebt so 12:30 Flößerbrücke bzw. 13:30 Hohemark vor. Bei Interesse hier melden, bin so ab 11:00 wieder online ...

n8,

Karsten.


----------



## Sakir (25. Mai 2008)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Hier der Link zum neuen LMB-Eintrag für morgen.



moin moin

bleibt es dabei ??? dann komm ich...


----------



## Erdi01 (25. Mai 2008)

Sakir schrieb:


> moin moin
> 
> bleibt es dabei ??? dann komm ich...


Nun, wenn sich so ein seltener Gast ankündigt komme ich auch ... NUR ... ab dem Zeitpunkt wo verkündet wird es bleibt dabei, brauch ich 1,5 Std. bis zum Treffpunkt Wilhelmsbad  

Hmmm ...


----------



## KillerN (25. Mai 2008)

Komischer Regen, den sieht man gar nicht


----------



## Sakir (25. Mai 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Nun, wenn sich so ein seltener Gast ankündigt komme ich auch ... NUR ... ab dem Zeitpunkt wo verkündet wird es bleibt dabei, brauch ich 1,5 Std. bis zum Treffpunkt Wilhelmsbad
> 
> Hmmm ...



ohja, dann wird es zeit !!!
bei mir wären es mind 2std.mit dem Radel, daher komm ich mit dem brumm brumm....
bei mir ist 11:15 stichzeit,dann fahre ich, ob mit dem Auto zum P+R oder alleine durch meine Heimat....


----------



## Erdi01 (25. Mai 2008)

Sakir schrieb:


> ohja, dann wird es zeit !!!


wie ich sehe, sind jetzt 2 zur Hanau-Runde angemeldet  Jetzt muß der Guide ran ob er will oder nicht. Ich würd sagen wir sehen uns später - oder ... 

Ich ess noch was, mach mir startklar und ab 11:00 bin ich unterwegs nach Wilhelmsbad ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (25. Mai 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> wie ich sehe, sind jetzt 2 zur Hanau-Runde angemeldet  Jetzt muß der Guide ran ob er will oder nicht. Ich würd sagen wir sehen uns später - oder ...
> 
> Ich ess noch was, mach mir startklar und ab 11:00 bin ich unterwegs nach Wilhelmsbad ...



alles klar ! dann starte ich 11:15-11:20 h

bis später


----------



## BlackTrek (25. Mai 2008)

Hey super! Ich bin ab 12:00 in Wilhelmsbad und warte natürlich auf alle meine Mitfahrer!


----------



## Erdi01 (25. Mai 2008)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Hey super! Ich bin ab 12:00 in Wilhelmsbad und warte natürlich auf alle meine Mitfahrer!


wirst Du auch müssen, ich komme jetzt erst mit ein paar Minuten Verspätung los, die ich dann halt später eintreffen werde  

Bis gleich ...


----------



## Google (25. Mai 2008)

Mein Sohnemann hat Dich gegen 12:00 Uhr beim Möbelerbe gesichtet: "Das war der Volker von den Eisbären. Den kenn ich."  

Obs schön bei Euch war muß ich ja wohl bei dem Wetter nicht fragen...

Ich bin schon um 10:00 Uhr weg, hab ne schöne Entdeckertour gemacht und sogar noch ein paar paar nette Weglein zum kombinieren gefunden. Ehemals zerstörte Wege und Trails sind teils wieder fahrbar.  Um 14:30 Uhr hab ich dann schon wieder frisch geduscht meine zweite Radtour mit der Family angetreten.   Allerdings zieht hier gerade ein Gewitter drüber.

*@[email protected] *Wenn kommendes WE gutes Wetter wäre könntest Du bereits am Samstag Dein Teilstück ab Darmstadt anbieten (Ich kann nur Samstag)?

Grüße

Google


----------



## RedRum05 (25. Mai 2008)

Donnerstag war ich zwischen Binselberg und Otzberg unterwegs.
Danach ein Ziehen, das sich erst heute wieder legte...

Heute alle so aktiv gewesen. Dann hab ich wohl den anderen Part für euch übernommen... 
Ich war heute mal so richtig faul und bin spontan mit der besseren Hälfte ausgiebig brunchen gewesen. War dann noch inkl. F1 gucken und somit waren es dann 4,5std. essen  
...,mit dem Bauch ist jetzt nicht mal ne Runde laufen drin. 

Wünsche allen noch einen schönen Sonntag!


----------



## KillerN (25. Mai 2008)

Das warten, dass der Karsten endlich aufsteht hat sich gelohnt 

Sind dann spontan in den Taunus gefahren und dort bissle die Trails unsicher gemacht. Schwarzer Kater war auch am Fuchstanz  
War richtig gut für die Kondition, auch wenn dann am Rückweg etwas die Kräfte (wegen zu wenig Flüssigkeitszufuhr) nachgelassen haben. 

Habe jetzt auch 94 km aufm Tacho 1250Hm, nachdem ich gestern auch schon 81k 650Hm, gefahren bin. 
Jetzt habe ich mir erstmal Spaghetti Carbonara bestellt 

Zum Glück wiederholt DSF das komplette F1 Rennen


----------



## karsten13 (25. Mai 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> Das warten, dass der Karsten endlich aufsteht hat sich gelohnt



ich weiss net, wer den Wecker ausgedrückt hat  .



KillerN schrieb:


> auch wenn dann am Rückweg etwas die Kräfte (wegen zu wenig Flüssigkeitszufuhr) nachgelassen haben.



da dreh ich mich um und der Killer ist weg  . Sowas erlebt man nicht alle Tage  .

Killer auf'm Viktoriatrail:






Killer auf'm Japantrail:





Alle Bilder gibt's hier.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Andreas (25. Mai 2008)

Google schrieb:


> *@[email protected] *Wenn kommendes WE gutes Wetter wäre könntest Du bereits am Samstag Dein Teilstück ab Darmstadt anbieten (Ich kann nur Samstag)?



Ich habe das Problem das ich die nächsten 3 Samstage arbeiten darf.  Ich denke es wird dann wohl eher Ende Juni werden.


----------



## Erdi01 (25. Mai 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Mein Sohnemann hat Dich gegen 12:00 Uhr beim Möbelerbe gesichtet: "Das war der Volker von den Eisbären. Den kenn ich."


Ja, unsere Trikos fallen immer wieder auf. Erstrecht wenn sie vermehrt auftreten. Wie heute zu Dritt. *Blacky* hatt mit *Sakir* und *mir* ettliche Weglein rund um HU angegrast. Ein Hightlight war ohne Zweifel der kleine "Bikepark" an dem See. Habe wieder den Foto vergessen. Sakir hatt aber einen dabei gehabt und wir haben Fotos gemacht. Hoffentlich schafft es Sakir die hier hochzuladen oder sie mir zu schicken  Leider ist mit ihm auch in der nächsten Zeit nicht mehr wie jetzt auch zu rechen  

Aber die Bilder würde ich gern hier zeigen. Z.B. als Blacky den Northshore gefahren ist  Ich habe mich nicht getraut und auch abheben wollte ich mit dem *Rush* nicht ... noch nicht  

In dem Zusammenhang habe ich mal eine Frage an* @Jazzman*. Wenn ich das Bild in der HU-Abteilung richtig gesehen habe hast Du ein Manitou Sherman Breakout drinnen - kann das sein  Wie ist die so 

Nachdem wir Sakir in Wilhelsbad abgeliefert hatten, haben Blacky und ich noch ein Eiskaffee und ihre Garage besucht. Habe mal auf einem Rocky Switch platzgenommen und sind mal um die Ecke gefahren. Jetzt weis ich wo der Begriff "Treppenrattern" herkommt. Was rattert da plötzlich unter mir ... ach da waren Treppen  

*@Killer, K13*, gibt's die Treppen am Viktoriatempel noch ... die werden bald nicht mehr umfahren, sonder direkt genommen   Naja, abwarten. Ich glaub *das Bike* wird erstmal öfters zu mir sagen: "OK, bleib Du hier oben stehen, ich mach das allein ... " 

Ja war ein schöner Tag, habe nur kurz nen Schauer in HU abbekommen als ich von Blacky nach Hause bin.


----------



## Google (25. Mai 2008)

Andreas schrieb:


> Ich habe das Problem das ich die nächsten 3 Samstage arbeiten darf.  Ich denke es wird dann wohl eher Ende Juni werden.


Aber mit dem Samstag betrifft es doch erst mal nur dieses WE  Hört sich aber so an als wenn da bis Ende Juni noch mehr Termine wären  

@Erdi01, [email protected] Wollen wir die Strecke bei stabilem Wetter kommenden Samstag schon mal vorfahren?   Des kriegen wir doch hin von der Streckenführung  

@KillerN, [email protected] Wenn ich die Bilder vom Taunus sehe, kriege ich richtig Lust. Ihr seid aber meist zu spät und vor allem zu schnell  

Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KillerN (25. Mai 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Killer, K13*, gibt's die Treppen am Viktoriatempel noch ... die werden bald nicht mehr umfahren, sonder direkt genommen   Naja, abwarten. Ich glaub *das Bike* wird erstmal öfters zu mir sagen: "OK, bleib Du hier oben stehen, ich mach das allein ... "



Da nehm ich dich jetzt mal beim Wort ! Eine schöne Taunustour wird nächsten Monat stattfinden  



Google schrieb:


> @KillerN, [email protected] Wenn ich die Bilder vom Taunus sehe, kriege ich richtig Lust. Ihr seid aber meist zu spät und vor allem zu schnell



Wir haben halt einen großen Schritt, ähhhh ich meine Schnitt  

Aber Google du bist doch gar nicht langsam und wenn wir mal eine größere Gruppe zusammen bekommen ist das Tempo automatisch gediegen.


----------



## BlackTrek (25. Mai 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Sakir hatt aber einen dabei gehabt und wir haben Fotos gemacht. Hoffentlich schafft es Sakir die hier hochzuladen oder sie mir zu schicken


Zur Not müssen wir Sonntags mal eine Rennertour nach Wächtersbach machen und sie abholen.  



Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Killer, K13*, gibt's die Treppen am Viktoriatempel noch ... die werden bald nicht mehr umfahren, sonder direkt genommen   Naja, abwarten. Ich glaub *das Bike* wird erstmal öfters zu mir sagen: "OK, bleib Du hier oben stehen, ich mach das allein ... "


Ich würde sagen, bald sehen wir Dich auch bergab nur noch von hinten, wenn *das Neue* dann mal fertig ist!



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ja war ein schöner Tag, habe nur kurz nen Schauer in HU abbekommen als ich von Blacky nach Hause bin.



Ja, ich hab den Tag auch sehr genossen! Und das nächste mal fahr ich das tatsächlich erstmal mit der Machete in der Hand ab!   Mit der grossen Gruppe hätten wir das auch gar nicht alles fahren können. Aber die Mücken hätten sich vllt auf mehr Personen verteilt <eg>.


----------



## Claudy (25. Mai 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Killer auf'm Japantrail:



Der Killer schaut ganz anders aus   



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ja, unsere Trikos fallen immer wieder auf.



..........auf Pink stehen die Mädels  





Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Killer, K13*, gibt's die Treppen am Viktoriatempel noch ... die werden bald nicht mehr umfahren, sonder direkt genommen



Mir reicht der Chickenway rechts vorbei  .

Bei einer evtl. EisbärenTaunusTour bin ich sehr gerne dabei. Schade, dass heute nicht geklappt hat. Nach vielen hin und her hätte ich sogar "frei bekommen". 

Viele Grüße und allen einen schönen Sonntag Abend!

Anke


----------



## KillerN (25. Mai 2008)

Claudy schrieb:


> Der Killer schaut ganz anders aus



Du meinst weil ich mal auf dem Trail stehe und nicht fahre ?  

Wenn du das hier meinst ->   Dann schau mal ins Profil von mir  

Hoffentlich bekommst du auch für den 8.6. frei !!! Auf jedenfall nix anderes vornehmen


----------



## karsten13 (25. Mai 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> Dann schau mal ins Profil von mir



bist Du umgezogen?


----------



## Google (25. Mai 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> Eine schöne Taunustour wird nächsten Monat stattfinden
> Aber Google du bist doch gar nicht langsam und wenn wir mal eine größere Gruppe zusammen bekommen ist das Tempo automatisch gediegen.


 Taunus?? Warum nicht  Gibts schon Terminüberlegungen?


BlackTrek schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen, bald sehen wir Dich auch bergab nur noch von hinten, wenn *das Neue* dann mal fertig ist!


Jetzt bin ich aber neugierig 


KillerN schrieb:


> Dann schau mal ins Profil von mir


Ist das Dein großer Bruder?  

Und das mir die Frage net untergeht...GELLE?? 


Google schrieb:


> @Erdi01, [email protected] Wollen wir die Strecke bei stabilem Wetter kommenden Samstag schon mal vorfahren?   Des kriegen wir doch hin von der Streckenführung



Grüße

Google


----------



## KillerN (25. Mai 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Taunus?? Warum nicht  Gibts schon Terminüberlegungen?



Nee, ich werde mir kommende Wochen mal den Terminkalender anschauen und euch dann 2 Vorschläge im Forum unterbreiten.  



Google schrieb:


> Ist das Dein großer Bruder?



Den sieht man auf dem Foto nicht


----------



## Google (25. Mai 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> und euch dann 2 Vorschläge im Forum unterbreiten.


Zwei sind immer gut. Stimme sie erst mal mit mir ab damit ich auch an beiden kann  Übrigens versuch ich schon seit Wochen Bilder in die Eisbärengalerie zu laden. Der Upload bricht immer ab. Was mache ich falsch  Ich hätt bestimmt schon wieder meinen Blog genutzt


----------



## Erdi01 (25. Mai 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Taunus?? Warum nicht  Gibts schon Terminüberlegungen?





> @Erdi01, [email protected] Wollen wir die Strecke bei stabilem Wetter kommenden Samstag schon mal vorfahren?   Des kriegen wir doch hin von der Streckenführung


Aaaahhh ... der Herr Terminplaner, muß wieder alles auf Wochen im voraus planen   

Kannst mich am Freitag nochmal Fragen ob ich Samstag in die Vogesen oder ins BED mache. Weis ich doch jetzt noch nicht, vllt bleib ich auch im Bed liegen, wenn's Wetter wieder so grottig ist wie heute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KillerN (25. Mai 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Übrigens versuch ich schon seit Wochen Bilder in die Eisbärengalerie zu laden. Der Upload bricht immer ab.



Lade mal nur 1 oder 2 Bilder gleichzeitig hoch, bitte auch auf die 2MB pro Bild beschränkung achten. 

Blogpasswort haste doch oder ? Mensch notier dir den doch mal, ist doch der gleiche wie in der Gallerie oder ?


----------



## Google (25. Mai 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Aaaahhh ... der Herr Terminplaner, muß wieder alles auf Wochen im voraus planen
> 
> Kannst mich am Freitag nochmal Fragen ob ich Samstag in die Vogesen oder ins BED mache. Weis ich doch jetzt noch nicht, vllt bleib ich auch im Bed liegen, wenn's Wetter wieder so grottig ist wie heute


Ei Erdi01  Mann kann doch einfach sagen:  "Ja ich werde den Vogesenweg fahren wenn das Wetter passt oder "Ne isch hab kein Bock" oder " Ich will lieber die BED-Tour fahren wenns Wetter passt oder ??? Ei isch fahr doch auch nur die ganze Sache wenns einischermassen mim Wedder passt  Es gibt halt viele Möglichkeiten was man fahren kann und wenn Du auf Heidelberg jetzt keinen Bock hast dann weiß ich Bescheid und kann anners disboniere  

Aber vielleicht sachste ja auch: Den Manni sieht mer ja ach ned so oft, da fahr ich mal lieber mit dem bevor der Malle unsicher macht. De Vogesesewesch rennt ja ach net fot.   

Also was jetzt?????????????????????????????????????? 

Ach so, Du weißt noch nicht auf was Du Lust hast  

@[email protected] Passwortmäßig ist alles klaro und die Bilder haben bei mir max. 1,2 MB. Ich versuchs die Tage einfach nochmal.


----------



## Marathon2004 (26. Mai 2008)

Andreas schrieb:


> Ich habe das Problem das ich die nächsten 3 Samstage arbeiten darf.  Ich denke es wird dann wohl eher Ende Juni werden.



Du hast mein aufrichtiges Mitgefühl  aber so ein bisschen egoistisch bin ich schon, denn dann habe ich die Gelegenheit (wenn die Tour nach dem 14.06. angesetzt wird) auch mit zu fahren.   

Am 8.6. sieht es bei mir leider ehr schlecht aus.  Da werd ich wohl als Helfer bei den Hessischen Leichtatlethik-Meisterschaftren der Senioren aushelfen müssen.  

Aber das wird noch verhandelt.


----------



## _jazzman_ (26. Mai 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ich habe mich nicht getraut und auch abheben wollte ich mit dem *Rush* nicht ... noch nicht
> 
> In dem Zusammenhang habe ich mal eine Frage an* @Jazzman*. Wenn ich das Bild in der HU-Abteilung richtig gesehen habe hast Du ein Manitou Sherman Breakout drinnen - kann das sein  Wie ist die so
> 
> Nachdem wir Sakir in Wilhelsbad abgeliefert hatten, haben Blacky und ich noch ein Eiskaffee und ihre Garage besucht. Habe mal auf einem Rocky Switch platzgenommen und sind mal um die Ecke gefahren. Jetzt weis ich wo der Begriff "Treppenrattern" herkommt. Was rattert da plötzlich unter mir ... ach da waren Treppen



Liest man da etwa raus, dass du Gefallen an Treppen und Northshore findest?  Dann sieht man dich ja vielleicht bald anstatt auf dem Rush auf nem Moto oder Perp? 

Zur Gabel: Ich habe (noch) eine Manitou Stance Flow drin. Auf Trails ist sie zwar brauchbar, aber wenns an etwas größere Stufen geht, fällt sie mir persönlich zu soft in den Federweg rein. Aber wenn ich eine härtere Feder rein mach, wird sie wieder zu hart. Von Steifigkeit hat hat sie meiner Meinung nach aber noch nicht so viel gehört, sie steht eher ein bissl auf Gabelflattern wenn man den Anker vorne wirft. 
Ich denke, sobald wieder genügend Kohle im Geldbeutel ist, wird sie einer 36er Talas, Lyrik, Boxxer oder soetwas in der Richtung weichen...


----------



## Erdi01 (26. Mai 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Dann sieht man dich ja vielleicht bald anstatt auf dem Rush auf nem Moto oder Perp?


Weder noch  Weder gebe ich mein *Rush* auf, noch werde ich auf einem Moto oder Perp sitzen  

Aber die Richtung stimmt, etwas mit Spaß gibt es noch, deswegen auch die Frage nach der Gabel, muß mich aus gegebenem Anlass mit "Normalos" beschäftigen und habe auch schon was aus der Bucht geangelt - Sherman Breakout Plus  

*@Google*, BED ist doch die 3 Wege Tour, die würd mich ja eigentlich schon interessieren


----------



## _jazzman_ (26. Mai 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> muß mich aus gegebenem Anlass mit "Normalos" beschäftigen












  Sind wir nicht alle ein bischen Bluna


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (26. Mai 2008)

Ich denk mal, der meint das von seiner Leichtbauwarte aus. Da is er schon ziemlich Bluuuunaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh.

@[email protected] Es wird am Samstag die DEB-Tour. Aber die Startzeit wird Dir wohl nix sein  

Grüße

Google


----------



## BlackTrek (26. Mai 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Ich denk mal, der meint das von seiner Leichtbauwarte aus.


Nee, ganz sicher geht es um diese abartigen einbeinigen C-Gabeln! Aber die Gefahr ist ja wohl vorüber.  

Jetzt müssen wir nur noch verhindern, dass an die Sherman Breakout eine 160er Bremsscheibe und ein 580er Flatbar drankommen...


----------



## Erdi01 (26. Mai 2008)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Nee, ganz sicher geht es um diese abartigen einbeinigen C-Gabeln! Aber die Gefahr ist ja wohl vorüber.


für *DAS* schon. Morgen nennt er mir die shippingrate, dann kommt sie übern Kanal  Dann sieht man weiter ... 



> Jetzt müssen wir nur noch verhindern, dass an die Sherman Breakout eine 160er Bremsscheibe und ein 580er Flatbar drankommen...


Die PostMount der Sherman lässt gar nix kleiners wie 180er zu  Der Flat ist noch nicht vom Tisch. Erstmal sehen ob meine Headshok-Vorbauten auf's 1.5 Steuerrohr passen


----------



## Kedi (27. Mai 2008)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann man sich die Woche mal für ne lockere Runde aufm Rennen zusammen finden und so die "Trikotübergabe" angenehm gestalten?





Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ja, so in der Art habe ich mir das auch gedacht



Da das Eisbärentreffen nun auf den 08.06. verschoben wurde, wäre es nett, wenn die Trikotübergabe vorher stattfinden würde.


----------



## Google (27. Mai 2008)

Wie siehts eigentlich aus mit so netten Worten wie z.B. "Einen schönen Guten Morgen allerseits"  

Vielleicht fährt der Erdi ja am Samstag im Spessart mit und kann es  mir übergeben. Da ich eh jeden Tag von Sachsenbach nach Steinheim am Main langfahre, muß ich nur noch wissen in welchen Briefkasten ich das Trikot werfen soll. 

Grüße

Google

Ach so.....Gude Morsche


----------



## KillerN (27. Mai 2008)

Kedi schrieb:


> wäre es nett, wenn die Trikotübergabe vorher stattfinden würde.



Ich wäre für eine übergabe an den Postboten, das geht sicher schneller und ist unkompliziert


----------



## Kedi (28. Mai 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> Ich wäre für eine übergabe an den Postboten, das geht sicher schneller und ist unkompliziert



Ja, auch eine gute Idee. Das Trikot könnte entweder an RedRum05 oder KillerN versendet werden. Ich würde es dann - je nachdem, bei wem es landet - abholen. 

Porto wird natürlich auf das Konto des Versenders überwiesen.


----------



## Erdi01 (28. Mai 2008)

Kedi schrieb:


> Ja, auch eine gute Idee. Das Trikot könnte entweder an RedRum05 oder KillerN versendet werden. Ich würde es dann - je nachdem, bei wem es landet - abholen.


mir ist's wursch wo ich's hinschicke, der Erste der mir eine Adresse nennt bekommt es zu geschickt  

Damit das Theater, was immer das soll, ein Ende hatt


----------



## x-rossi (28. Mai 2008)

können internet-bekanntschaften also auch shaice enden?


----------



## troll (28. Mai 2008)

wer war der eisbär gestern abend  ? ......recht zügig in richtung bulau (von dietzenbach nach urberach ) ....

ohne helm !  .-)

salü
t.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (28. Mai 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> mir ist's wursch wo ich's hinschicke, der Erste der mir eine Adresse nennt bekommt es zu geschickt
> 
> Damit das Theater, was immer das soll, ein Ende hatt


ich habe auch noch so ein UR-Trikot von uns zuhause rum liegen... 
das kann ich dir geben, kannst du mit schicken 
steht zwar... lass mich überlegen.... "maixle" drauf... aber naja wird schon passen *ggg*...
ich hab mir gedacht, wenn er es haben will soll er es HOLEN ^^

in diesem Sinne....


----------



## KillerN (28. Mai 2008)

Ist das ein Trikot in L ?


----------



## Sakir (28. Mai 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> Ist das ein Trikot in L ?


ja, ein "L" ist auch dabei
aber leider "XX" davor ^^

können die kleinen Mädels hier als Kittel tragen*bg*


----------



## RedRum05 (28. Mai 2008)

troll schrieb:


> wer war der eisbär gestern abend  ? ......recht zügig in richtung bulau (von dietzenbach nach urberach ) ....
> 
> ohne helm !  .-)
> 
> ...



Ohne Helm, Richtung Urberach die Bulau hoch. Das war dann wohl ich 
Wieso? Wo warst du unterwegs?
Da merkt man doch immer wieder, dass man in einem Eisbären-Trikot wohl nicht anonym reisen kann. Unnaufällig sind die nicht...


----------



## RedRum05 (28. Mai 2008)

Sakir schrieb:


> ich habe auch noch so ein UR-Trikot von uns zuhause rum liegen...
> das kann ich dir geben, kannst du mit schicken
> steht zwar... lass mich überlegen.... "maixle" drauf... aber naja wird schon passen *ggg*...
> ich hab mir gedacht, wenn er es haben will soll er es HOLEN ^^
> ...



...und wenn es evtl. noch eine Weile geht kommen noch zwei Trikots mit dem Aufdruck Holly-Jane dazu 
Vielleicht sollte man nach ein paar Jahren mal eine Kiste packen und als Sammelstück verkloppen...?!


----------



## troll (29. Mai 2008)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Ohne Helm, Richtung Urberach die Bulau hoch. Das war dann wohl ich
> Wieso? Wo warst du unterwegs?
> Da merkt man doch immer wieder, dass man in einem Eisbären-Trikot wohl nicht anonym reisen kann. Unnaufällig sind die nicht...



ich kam "laufend" von links ....am beginn der steigung zur bulau hoch  ....war aber dank hohem puls etwas abgelenkt und hab erst nachgedacht als du schon den halben berg hoch warst ....

salü
t.

kaffee für alle ............


----------



## RedRum05 (29. Mai 2008)

troll schrieb:


> ich kam "laufend" von links ....am beginn der steigung zur bulau hoch  ....war aber dank hohem puls etwas abgelenkt und hab erst nachgedacht als du schon den halben berg hoch warst ....
> 
> salü
> t.
> ...



Ach der Läufer, das warst du. Wusste ich nicht, sonst hätte ich abgebremst...


----------



## troll (29. Mai 2008)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> sonst hätte ich abgebremst...



ja klar ...seit wann habt ihr mtb rowdies ein herz für bewegliche lauf-hindernisse ....  .-)


salü
t.


----------



## RedRum05 (29. Mai 2008)

troll schrieb:


> ja klar ...seit wann habt ihr mtb rowdies ein herz für bewegliche lauf-hindernisse ....  .-)
> 
> 
> salü
> t.



Nicht falsch verstehen! Ich hätte nicht gebremst um dir Platz zu machen, sondern kurz Hallo zu sagen. Hättest trotzdem ein mal um mich rum laufen müssen 

So und ich steig gleich aufn Renner... 
Mal sehen, was die Hitze so bringt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (29. Mai 2008)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> So und ich steig gleich aufn Renner...



ich nicht, hat jemand Lust auf MTB und Taunus  ? 
Wollte so 18:00, spätestens 18:30 Flößerbrücke Ffm starten ...
... alternativ 1 h später an der Hohemark ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## KillerN (29. Mai 2008)

Taunus ist mir heute zu weit, ich fahre hier lokal eine Runde, werde mal Googles Gabel testen


----------



## _jazzman_ (29. Mai 2008)

@RedRum Hast Du die Trikots von Holly-Jane bei Dir zu Hause?


----------



## RedRum05 (29. Mai 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> @RedRum Hast Du die Trikots von Holly-Jane bei Dir zu Hause?



Klaro... liegen wartend neben meinem Schreibtisch 

Fahren heute war keine Freude. Luft war grauenvoll warm und der Heuschnupfen hat mir bös zu schaffen gemacht. Otzberg war da keine Freude und als die Nase dann völlig zu war, bin ich wieder Richtung Heimat abgedreht.


----------



## karsten13 (29. Mai 2008)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Otzberg war da keine Freude und als die Nase dann völlig zu war, bin ich wieder Richtung Heimat abgedreht.



es gibt Leute, die haben heute nicht mal nen km geschafft


----------



## Google (30. Mai 2008)

Moin Jungs und Mädels

ich wollte nur mal informieren, dass ich eine Zeit lang, wohl auch die komplette nächste Woche nur eingeschränkt online bin. 

Aus diesem Grunde habe ich auch die Bitte, dass vielleicht jemand anderes ein bisschen die Werbetrommel für die 

*gemeinsame Eisbärentour am 08.06.2008​*
rühren könnte?? Bisher sind nur 2 Eisbären gemeldet. Eine Bitte an Euch: Bitte tragt Euch doch jetzt schon ein, wenn Ihr die Absicht habt daran teil zu nehmen und Euch den Termin freigehalten habt. Dann kann man besser planen. Danke . Klar kann es wieder wegen des Wetters abgesagt werden, hat vielleicht den einen oder anderen geärgert weil das Wetter doch sehr gut war. Aber wenns schon der Wetterdienst einen Tag vorher nicht weiß  

Falls ich schlecht ins Forum die nächste Woche komme, werde ich mich bei irgendeinem von Euch melden. Ich muß ja mal schauen wegen der Reservierung- und falls möglich- natürlich draussen wenn das beim Buchberg zu resevieren geht. 

Fall jemand am Samstag die BED-Tour mitfahren will, dann einfach um 9:30 Uhr am Kahler Wasserturm stehen, ansonsten kennt Ihr ja auch meine Handynummer. Ab circa 15:00 Uhr bin ich das ganze WE nicht mehr online.

Grüße und schöne Touren

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teddy24 (30. Mai 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin ja hin und hergerissen, ob ich mich bei Euch für den 8.6. anmelden soll oder nicht.   Da ich halt das letzte halbe Jahr gar kein Rad mehr gefahren bin.   Aber die Eisbärentour letztes Jahr war echt schön! Vielleicht gibt es ja auch eine "Kurzversion" ?? Bzw. wie viel ist denn überhaupt geplant???

Gruß


----------



## Lupo (30. Mai 2008)

Teddy24 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,...Bzw. wie viel ist denn überhaupt geplant???
> 
> Gruß



einfach mal den lmb-eintrag lesen 

falls wir übers w.e. net wegfahrn bin ich auch dabei, kann ich aber jetzt noch net wissen

@killer: denkste noch an die angaben zu den bildern  irgend ein hochformat wär von vorteil....


----------



## SteelManni (30. Mai 2008)

Hallo @ all 

nach Absprache mit Google findet die DEB-Tour morgen (Samstag)
nicht statt. 

Er kann leider den Eintrag nicht mehr rausnehmen, da sein online
im moment nicht funzt! 

Die Tour wird aber auf jedenfall nachgeholt 

Grüße
SteelManni


----------



## Erdi01 (30. Mai 2008)

SteelManni schrieb:


> nach Absprache mit Google findet die DEB-Tour morgen (Samstag)
> nicht statt.


habe ich vorhin auch per Telefon erfahren. Ich wäre bei dem Weltuntergang von vorhin, morgen eh im Bed geblieben. Auf ein Neues, ich möcht da aber schon mal mit  

Jetzt habe ich erstmal für *morgen Mittag 13:30 den Ditzenbacher Renner-Treff im Auge*. Wer da Interesse hatt kann sich ja melden ...

*@All*, Sonntag soll gut werden, wer plant was  

*@Lupo, Miss*, seid Ihr wieder Montag abend im Monte Mare am Start  

Ansonsten halt schönes WE


----------



## Lupo (30. Mai 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ...
> *@All*, Sonntag soll gut werden, wer plant was
> 
> *@Lupo, Miss*, seid Ihr wieder Montag abend im Monte Mare am Start
> ...



sonntag ist bei uns kurbesuch angesagt 

monte-mare: na klar  falls es net erneut wegfliegt ist ja wieder ein dach drauf, sodass man beruhigt auch bei regen das schwimmen nicht ausfallen lassen muss 

übrigens: für morgen(früh) sind 0-1ltr regen gemeldet und wayne interessiert das unwetter vom vergangenen tag


----------



## RedRum05 (30. Mai 2008)

Wer schon zur Morgenstunde starten will, kann sich gerne bei mir melden. Da zur frühen Stunde die Hoffnung besteht, dass sich die Allergie in Grenzen hält werde ich die Gelegenheit nutzen und vom Bett aufs Rad steigen...


----------



## Erdi01 (30. Mai 2008)

Lupo schrieb:


> monte-mare: na klar


Schön, zum "Danach" bin ich auch dabei ... übringens war Sakir letzten Montag im Monte und hatt uns gesucht   

Wieder die Tastatur vollgesabbert  ... aber das hatt eh zu wenig Federweg ...  bin ja hiermit noch zu genüge beschäfftigt  

*@Lupo, Google* ... übt schon mal das schnelle Bersch runner komme ... ich entsinne mich gerade meiner DH-Vergangenheit ... die GROSSE Eisbärenschnauze habe ich schon wieder gefunden


----------



## _jazzman_ (31. Mai 2008)

Aaah.... Ein Gemini...
Hab mir schon gedacht, dass da sowas in der Richtung im Busch ist... 

Na dann bin ich mal auf das Endprodukt gespannt...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (31. Mai 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> bin ja hiermit noch zu genüge beschäfftigt



Werde ich da bald ein *GELBEN BLITZ* durch die Wälder Deutschlands Bergab fliegen sehen.

Schönes Teil. Mal gucken was es dann genau wird.


----------



## Erdi01 (31. Mai 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Na dann bin ich mal auf das Endprodukt gespannt...





SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Schönes Teil. Mal gucken was es dann genau wird.



das steht eigentlich schon ziemlich fest, da die meisten Parts sowieso im Keller rumliegen. Das VR muß ich mit Steckachse neue aufbauen, Flat oder rizebar ?!? und eine Scheibenbremse muß her - aber welche  

Thema Federgabel gehe ich auch mein eigenen Weg - nix neue sündteure Fox Float, Tallas oder Mazzocchi 66, sondern gebrauchte fürn Appel und Ei Manitou Sherman Breakout+. War um 2005 halt voll angesagt, relativ leicht, genug Federweg 1.5" Steuerrohr, aber auch durch SPV sehr umstritten. Wenn die dann da ist und soweit OK, muß sie eh "geserviced" werden. Die geht dann erstmal zum Suspensionguru in die Schweiz, besser bekannt unter Akira. Wer Akira nicht kennt kann sich ja hier im Board mal auf die Suche danach machen. Du wirst nur Lobeshymnen finden.  Unterm Strich komme ich mit ca 1/3 der Kosten einer obengenannten "Neuen" aus und eine bessere Gabel für MICH kann's anschließend gar nicht mehr geben 

Dann muß ich nur noch Jemand finden, der mich tunt. Weil ich werd das limitiernde Element sein in der Kette


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (31. Mai 2008)

Lupo schrieb:


> übrigens: für morgen(früh) sind 0-1ltr regen gemeldet



... übrigens, die fallen gerade pro Sekunde vom Himmel einschließlich Golfbällen


----------



## Lupo (31. Mai 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ... übrigens, die fallen gerade pro Sekunde vom Himmel einschließlich Golfbällen



komisch, hier ist (noch) garnix. die unwetter sind wohl örtlich begrenzt und wens trifft,der hat wohl pech gehabt


----------



## Erdi01 (31. Mai 2008)

... 

also hier ist im Moment wieder Nacht, 13:30 Renner-Treff ist auch schon getrichen   

Bleibt noch auf Morgen zu hoffen ... am *Gemini* kann ich auch nix tun, hoffentlich läuft wenigstens noch Giro, sonst wirds langweilig 

...


----------



## SteelManni (31. Mai 2008)

Hallo @ all 

ist gleich vorbei, bei uns kommt die Sonne raus!

Gruß
SteelManni

http://www.wetteronline.de/cgi-bin/radframe?LANG=de&CONT=dldl&CREG=dbay&ZEIT=vie&END=f


----------



## Erdi01 (31. Mai 2008)

überlege gerade ob ich mich morgen nach Frammersbach begebe


----------



## x-rossi (1. Juni 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> überlege gerade ob ich mich morgen nach Frammersbach begebe


hallo,

wie und wann würdest du dich denn auf den weg machen wollen? so ein marathon interessiert mich nämlich auch mal ganz sehr.

grüße
rossi


----------



## Erdi01 (1. Juni 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> wie und wann würdest du dich denn auf den weg machen wollen?
> rossi


Öhm ... ich mache mich jetzt auf den Weg mit dem Renner nach Frammersbach ... bisschen guggen was da los ist ... spätestens 17:30 muß ich da wieder los, um im Hellen hier wieder anzukommen.


----------



## x-rossi (1. Juni 2008)

was, ach so! gute fahrt!


----------



## Erdi01 (1. Juni 2008)

... Du dachtest ich Rede vom MTB-marathon -oder  

Ne ne, da ist im Moment was *viel Größeres* zugange ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (1. Juni 2008)

ja, ich hab da wohl was verwechselt. sorry!


----------



## Erdi01 (1. Juni 2008)

Mein Tag in starren und bewegten Bildern  

Bilderbuch: *Bike Trans Germany 2008 Frammersbach*


----------



## Google (2. Juni 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ...
> also hier ist im Moment wieder Nacht, 13:30 Renner-Treff ist auch schon getrichen


 Moin, moin  

Nach längerer (zwangsweiser und noch weiter andauernder) Internetabstinenz muß ich mich auch mal wieder melden  

Tja Volker, wärste mal mit mir gefahren, war echt geil als mich die pechschwarzen Gewitterwolken verfolgten. Fast hatten se mich, ich überraschte aber mit einem schnellen Rechtshaken, beschleunigte auf das Maximum und konnte mich noch zu einer Bushaltestelle retten und bekam nur noch den Rand in _Vonhausen  _mit.

Am Samstag hatte ich mich jedenfalls schnell zu einer Rennertour umentschieden, war auch gut so als ich die vielen umgefallenen Bäume und Schlammbäche im Spessart und in der Wetterau sah. Ein Wetterhäuschen, wo ich auch schon mal Schutz suchte, war von einem reißenden Bach unterspült worden und umgefallen  

Ich hab ne schöne Spessart/Wetterau Kombi mit ein paar Höhenmetern zurückgelegt. Auf die Arbeit fahren macht echt fitt : 125 Km bei schätzungsweise 1100 Hm und einem 27,5 er Schnitt.....und Sonnenbrand. Die Tour hat mir jedenfalls einen Heidenspass gemacht  

Grüße

Google


----------



## fohns (2. Juni 2008)

Hab Dich am Samsgtag gesehen. Schnittig an einer Dame vorbeigegoogelt. Und mit dem Renner aufem Radwech.
Wie es sich gehört.  

Wir sollten demnächst mal wieder eine fohnstaugliche Rennerrunde fahren (dh nicht so hoch, nicht so weit, nicht so schnell).
Da oben in der Wetterau ist es schon nett mit dem Renner, leider kenn ich mich aber nicht ganz so gut aus... 
Wie wäre es denn mit der Runde letztes Jahr Richtung Wächtersbach und Gelnhausen und wieder zurück (keine Ahnung mehr, wo wir noch waren...).

Viele Grüße an alle
fohns.


----------



## Marathon2004 (2. Juni 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Moin Jungs und Mädels
> 
> ich wollte nur mal informieren, dass ich eine Zeit lang, wohl auch die komplette nächste Woche nur eingeschränkt online bin.
> 
> ...




Ich würd ja schon gerne, bin aber am 7.6. und 8.6. schon voll verplant.  

Da warten meinen super tollen Eisbären-Trikots  weiterhin auf einen gebührenden Einsatz.


----------



## fuzzball (4. Juni 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Moin Jungs und Mädels
> 
> ich wollte nur mal informieren, dass ich eine Zeit lang, wohl auch die komplette nächste Woche nur eingeschränkt online bin.
> 
> ...



   hey super am So hab ich zeit, hoffe ihr nehmt mich mit? 
start in Hanau, schaff ich es da bis um 19.30 wieder in Buchschlag zu sein? Wichtig am Abend schießen wir die Polen ab (Entschuldigung, rein symbolisch ).
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## troll (5. Juni 2008)

am 08.06 ist bürgerpark-triathlon in darmstadt.... kann da leider nicht

euch viel spass 

salü
t.

p.s 

kann es sein das der forum server etwas "langsam" ist oder liegt´s an meiner kiste ?


----------



## Lanzelot (5. Juni 2008)

Servus,

Nein, es liegt nicht an Deinem Rechner, trotz Umzug der Server gehts hier manchmal eher gemächlich zu.


----------



## theobviousfaker (5. Juni 2008)

Hey, ist hier jemand an brandneuen (also vÃ¶llig unbenutzten, nichtmal ausgepackten) XT-Klickies in OVP fÃ¼r 40â¬ interessiert? Es gab einen Fehler bei nem Deal und wenn sie hier jemand aus dem Gebiet Frankfurt haben will kann ich mir das RÃ¼ckporto sparen. Meldet euch am besten per PN


----------



## Google (6. Juni 2008)

Guten Morgen allerseits

Es tut mir leid aber ich muss jetzt auch meine Teilnahme an der Eisbärentour absagen. Es ist was Privates dazwischen bekommen was Vorrang hat. Sorry

Eine Reservierung auf dem Buchberg hatte ich bis jetzt noch nicht vorgenommen, ich denke bei so wenig Hanzels ist das auch nicht notwendig.  Weitere Comments zu der *gemeinsamen* Eisbärentour spare ich mir  

Da ich Sonntag nicht kann, werde ich wenigstens am Samstag was fahren. Gibts jemanden von Euch der (auch) Morgen fährt und noch Mitfahrer sucht? Ich würde mich jedenfalls freuen wenn etwas Gemeinsames geht. Vom Anfahrtsweg bin ich allerdings eingeschränkt weil ich diesmal kein Auto habe. Ob Renner oder Mtb ist mir egal. Wenn was geht bitte die 01577/2888787 anrufen, ich bin ab Mittag das ganze Wochenende offline. Ansonsten fahre ich Morgen mal wieder nach Klingenberg Stückchen und Kuchen einwerfen. Vielleicht hat ja dazu jemand Lust.

Euch ein schönes Wochenende


Google

Edit: @[email protected] ich rufe Dich wegen Morgen mal an.


----------



## _jazzman_ (6. Juni 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Eine Reservierung auf dem Buchberg hatte ich bis jetzt noch nicht vorgenommen, ich denke bei so wenig Hanzels ist das auch nicht notwendig.  Weitere Comments zu der *gemeinsamen* Eisbärentour spare ich mir



Hättet ihr nur mal die letzte geplante Tour stehen gelassen und die Entscheidung über eine wetterbedingte Teil- oder Nichtteilnahme den Mitfahrern überlassen. Erst ne Tour mit Pauken und Trompeten ankündigen und dann weil Kachelmann zwei Regentropfen ankündigt, das Ganze abblasen aber kurzfristig doch fahren... 

Seid ihr Eisbären oder Plüschteddies?


----------



## BlackTrek (6. Juni 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Hättet ihr nur mal die letzte geplante Tour stehen gelassen



Die Tour an sich hat wie geplant stattgefunden und war mit 100% Eisbären sogar im amtlichen Trikot besetzt. Nur die Buchberg-Einkehr wurde abgesagt.


----------



## loti (6. Juni 2008)

Hallo,
falls sich die Eisbären auch nach Westen orientieren könnten, hätte ich für den 8.6. eine Alternative anzubieten:
Sonntag, 8. Juni, Abfahrt 9 Uhr, Dreieich-Sprendlingen-Lindenplatz
MTB-Trail-Tour über Otzberg und Breuberg
100 km Tour mit starken Steigungen bei insgesamt 1200 Höhenmeter warten auf Euch, wenn es rund um die Odenwaldburgen Otzberg und Breuberg geht. Die Anfahrt findet über den Mainzer Berg und Gunderhausen zum Otzberg und Breuberg statt. Meine Touren werden immer "langsam" gefahren (Schnitt 18-20 km/h) und es gibt eine Mittagspause in einen Gasthof.
Man kann natürlich auch unterwegs dazu kommen,
z. B. 10 Uhr Moret-Hütte auf dem Mainzer Berg oder
10 Uhr 30 in Gundernhausen.
Gruß
loti


----------



## _jazzman_ (6. Juni 2008)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Die Tour an sich hat wie geplant stattgefunden



Erst rießen Terminbesprechung, dann LMB mit 10 eingetragenen Mitfahrern, am Abend davor dann wetterbedingte Absage, Löschung des LMB inkl. der Mitfahrer, am Morgen der Tour dann kurzfristig doch wieder ein LMB, ...

Ob man da von einer planmäßigen Durchführung sprechen kann...? 
Was solls... Ihr schafft das schon mit der gemeinsamen Eisbärentour.


----------



## karsten13 (6. Juni 2008)

@KillerN: Hast Du wieder ein funktionsfähiges Rad?  
Wenn ja, Lust auf ne Taunus-Tour morgen (frühestens 11 ab Ffm oder 12 Hohemark)?

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Erdi01 (6. Juni 2008)

loti schrieb:


> Sonntag, 8. Juni, Abfahrt 9 Uhr, Dreieich-Sprendlingen-Lindenplatz
> MTB-Trail-Tour über Otzberg und Breuberg
> 100 km Tour mit starken Steigungen bei insgesamt 1200 Höhenmeter warten auf Euch, wenn es rund um die Odenwaldburgen Otzberg und Breuberg geht.
> loti


hierrüber bin ich ja schon länger Informiert. Hatte halt noch abgewartet wie die Resonanz auf die Eisbärenrunde ist ... 

*@Loti*, ich bin in Sprendlingen mit am Start


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (6. Juni 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> hierrüber bin ich ja schon länger Informiert. Hatte halt noch abgewartet wie die Resonanz auf die Eisbärenrunde ist ...
> 
> *@Loti*, ich bin in Sprendlingen mit am Start



Papabär geht fremd?


----------



## BlackTrek (7. Juni 2008)

Also irgendwie ist das jetzt schon etwas seltsam. Da wird sich beschwert, dass so wenige die Tour mitfahren und man sagt deshalb ab.  

Zu allem Überfluss, sagt sogar derjenige ab, der den LMB gemacht hat und übrig bleiben drei Leute, die eigentlich keine Eisbären sind.  

Ich fühl mich jetzt ein bisschen vereimert! Das Wetter wird morgen prächtig und das ist der reguläre Ausweichtermin, den wir hier verabredet hatten. Wo ist denn das Problem?

Also ich fahr morgen die Tour mit jedem, der Lust dazu hat!

See you!


----------



## KillerN (7. Juni 2008)

Meine Gabel ist immernoch im Service, ich könnte Kotzen !
Für Googles Ersatzgabel bräuchte ich einen zweiten Steuersatzboden (von diesem Teil habe ich erst vor kurzem erfahren), den müsste ich jetzt auch noch bestellen, meine Gabel kommt aber nächste Woche, da lohnt sich das nemmer.

Das mit der gemeinsamen Eisbärenrunde ist ja wohl mal sehr schade wie das Ganze abgelaufen ist. Ich hoffe BlackTrek führt die "nicht Eisbären" trotzdem rum. Vielleicht fährt doch noch der Ein oder Andere mit !

Das es vorletzte Woche nicht geklappt hat, da irgendwann eine Entscheidung gefällt werden musste, kann ich verstehen. Das Blacktrek und ein paar Andere schon vorher die Überlegung geäußert hatten doch zu fahren wenn das Wetter gut wird, war im Forum nachzulesen.

@Lupo Ich werde morgen Früh mal die Bildermaße festsetzten und dir dann eine Mail zukommen lassen.

Gibts was neues von der Trikotfront ?


----------



## Erdi01 (7. Juni 2008)

Ich kann die Verärgerung von Blacky verstehen, ging mir hier lang genug so. Ich habe schon vor längerer Zeit meine Konsequenz draus gezogen und biete hier nichts mehr an. Kein N8Ride, keine Rush-Hour, kein ODW-X etc. Hier herrscht allgemeines Desintesse, mittlerweile auch bei mir ... mich interessiert das ganze Theater um Touren oder Trikots nicht mehr. Eisbären sind Einzelgänger und eine vom aussterben bedrohte Tierart, nicht nur im echten Leben ... Schade um die edlen Tiere !!!


----------



## loti (7. Juni 2008)

Hallo BlackTrek,
ich will auf keinen Fall, dass die Eisbären-Tour zu einer Mini-Veranstaltung wird. Ich dachte, da der Tourguide absagt, fällt der Termin aus und ich biete eine Alternative an.
Ich gehe jetzt mal mit gutem Beispiel voran. Ich werde meine Leuten erklären, dass wir halt morgen keine Trails im Odenwald, sondern rund um Hanau fahren und bin dann mit Ihnen um 12 Uhr am Treffpunkt in Wilhelmsbad. Die 3 Stunden von 9-12 führe ich die Gruppe dann durch den Dreieicher Forst und den Frankfurter Stadtwald.
Wir sehen uns morgen.
Liebe Grüße
loti
PS: Außerdem muß ich Dich ja endlich mal kennenlernen, wo wir schon so lange in einem Winterpokal-Team waren!


----------



## KillerN (7. Juni 2008)

loti schrieb:


> ich will auf keinen Fall, dass die Eisbären-Tour zu einer Mini-Veranstaltung wird. Ich dachte, da der Tourguide absagt, fällt der Termin aus und ich biete eine Alternative an.
> Ich gehe jetzt mal mit gutem Beispiel voran. Ich werde meine Leuten erklären, dass wir halt morgen keine Trails im Odenwald, sondern rund um Hanau fahren und bin dann mit Ihnen um 12 Uhr am Treffpunkt in Wilhelmsbad. Die 3 Stunden von 9-12 führe ich die Gruppe dann durch den Dreieicher Forst und den Frankfurter Stadtwald.


----------



## karsten13 (7. Juni 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ich kann die Verärgerung von Blacky verstehen, ging mir hier lang genug so.



Also ich bin froh um jede Tour die angeboten wird. Derjenige der anbietet bestimmt halt den Termin und sagt ggfs. auch ab - und es ist müßig im Nachhinein darüber zu diskutieren, hinterher ist man immer schlauer  .



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ich habe schon vor längerer Zeit meine Konsequenz draus gezogen und biete hier nichts mehr an. Kein N8Ride, keine Rush-Hour, kein ODW-X etc. Hier herrscht allgemeines Desintesse, mittlerweile auch bei mir ...



Die Folgerung, dass hier "allgemeines Desintesse" herrscht, geht mir zu weit. Von meiner Seite kann ich nur sagen, dass ich sozusagen bis zum Ende relativ regelmässig bei Deinen Touren dabei war. Und ich würde mir auch wünschen, dass der Nightride im Herbst wieder reaktiviert wird.

Aber warum Du auch keine Sonderevents wie ODW-X mehr anbietest, verstehe ich nicht  . Zickst Du jetzt auch noch rum?  

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Lupo (7. Juni 2008)

...sind morgen auch dabei 



KillerN schrieb:


> ...
> @Lupo Ich werde morgen Früh mal die Bildermaße festsetzten und dir dann eine Mail zukommen lassen.
> 
> Gibts was neues von der Trikotfront ?



cool, die bilder sind auffm rechner und müssen nur noch bearbeitet werden. wie gesagt, hochformat wär von vorteil


----------



## fuzzball (7. Juni 2008)

hi kann morgen leider nicht mir ist heute der Bremssattel abgebrochen , muss morgen erstmal die Bremsanlage tauschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackTrek (7. Juni 2008)

Lupo schrieb:


> ...sind morgen auch dabei



   

Super! Ulrich kommt wahrscheinlich zur Abwechslung auch mal mit.


----------



## Erdi01 (8. Juni 2008)

Keine Odenwaldtrails  

*@Loti*, dann schlaf ich erstmal aus und seh dann was ich mache ...

*@K13*, Du bist hier auch die Ausnahme, der Rest ...


----------



## BlackTrek (8. Juni 2008)

Na, so still hier?

Also wir waren heute zeitweise zu zehnt (!) in den heimischen Wäldern unterwegs und es hat richtig Spass gemacht!

Um 12:00 trafen sich MissMarple, Lupo, Erdi01 und Ulrich und ich am Parkplatz in Wilhelmsbad. Die beiden anderen angemeldeten Teilnehmer sind leider nicht erschienen. Loti rief dann an und hatte durch diverse Platten etwas Zeitverzug und wir einigten uns darauf, uns später auf dem Buchberg zu treffen. 
Dann gings erstmal durch den Dörnigheimer Wald und dann nördlich um Hohe Tanne herum. Ich hab allerdings eine ganze Reihe Weglein weggelassen, weil es in der Gegend doch relativ feucht war und auch vieles schon ordentlich mit Dornen und Brennesseln zugewachsen ist. Im Süden fiel uns dann eine böse dunkle Gewitterwolke auf und wir sind ziemlich straks Richtung Buchberg gefahren und haben dort wie verabredet Loti und seine Mannschaft getroffen.

Das Gewitter hat uns nicht erwischt! Nach einer kleinen Stärkung gings es dann durch die Kinzig-Auen zurück und einige der Weglein nördlich von Hanau waren erstaunlich wenig matschig. Nach einem Besuch des Seelochs bei Hanau-Nord hiess der Kurs dann auch schon wieder Heimat und um ca. 17:00 verabschiedeten wir uns wieder am Parkplatz in Wilhelmsbad.

Der Loti-Express ist dann doch hoffentlich auch noch trocken und wohlbehalten nach Hause gekommen?

Mir hats heute viel Spass gemacht! Danke an alle die mitgefahren sind!


----------



## Erdi01 (9. Juni 2008)

Danke *@Blacky* und allen Mitfahrern, war dann doch noch ein netter Tag


----------



## Google (9. Juni 2008)

Guten Morgen allerseits

viel passiert während meine Internetabstinenz  

@[email protected] Hut ab. Klasse Einstellung, klasse Aktion  Es ist wírklich schade dass ich nicht dabei sein konnte  Aber Unverhofft kommt leider oft. Ich hoffe mir nimmt das keiner für Übel. Ich biete wirklich recht viel an Touren im Forum an und fahre oft mit. Nun ist es eben auch einmal anders gewesen.

Trotz allem empfinde/geht es mir ähnlich wie Erdi01. 

Grüße

Google


----------



## loti (9. Juni 2008)

Hallo,
auch wir sind gut nach Hause gekommen und hatten am Schluss 113 km auf dem Tacho.
Anbei zwei Bilder von der schönen Tour. BlackTrek hat uns einige Trails gezeigt, die auf jeden Fall zur Wiederholung einladen.
loti
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/3/3/2/3/6/_/medium/Eisbren3_Juni2008.jpg?0
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/3/3/2/3/6/_/medium/Eisbren2_Juni2008.jpg?0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (9. Juni 2008)

mit 51km hatte ich wohl die kürzeste strecke auf der uhr da wir bekanntlicherweise mim auto angereist sind  aber es war wieder ne nette abwechslungsreiche trailtour wie man sie von blacky mittlerweile gewöhnt ist  und die 170hm liessen auch nicht wirklich irgendwelche erschöpfungszustände aufkommen 

@loti: du hattest was von ner samstagstour im vordertaunus gesagt, was mich sehr interessiert,  hab aber auf deiner homepage nix dazu gefunden  kannste mir noch bissi genaueres dazu sagen??


----------



## BlackTrek (9. Juni 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Trotz allem empfinde/geht es mir ähnlich wie Erdi01.



Naja, vllt sind Eure Erwartungen auch etwas hoch. Wieviele Leute sind hier im Thread aktiv? 30? Wenn man mal optimistisch davon ausgeht, dass alle "Aktiven" im Schnitt 2mal die Woche überhaupt fahren und davon auch nur für einen Teil der Fahrten überhaupt als Gruppe fahren *wollen* oder *können*, kann man sich denken, dass es einfach gar nicht so oft zustande kommen *kann*, dass sich eine grössere Gruppe findet.

Und wenn Ihr noch weiter drüber jammert, bekommt man erst recht den Eindruck, hier läuft nix, da braucht man ja gar nicht schauen. Was ja gar nicht stimmt!

Also nicht flennen, FAHREN!


----------



## Andreas (9. Juni 2008)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Naja, vllt sind Eure Erwartungen auch etwas hoch. Wieviele Leute sind hier im Thread aktiv? 30? Wenn man mal optimistisch davon ausgeht, dass alle "Aktiven" im Schnitt 2mal die Woche überhaupt fahren und davon auch nur für einen Teil der Fahrten überhaupt als Gruppe fahren *wollen* oder *können*, kann man sich denken, dass es einfach gar nicht so oft zustande kommen *kann*, dass sich eine grössere Gruppe findet.
> 
> Und wenn Ihr noch weiter drüber jammert, bekommt man erst recht den Eindruck, hier läuft nix, da braucht man ja gar nicht schauen. Was ja gar nicht stimmt!
> 
> Also nicht flennen, FAHREN!



Da muss ich der Sonja recht geben. Bei den Melibikern wird zwar fast täglich eine Tour angeboten. Dort sind aber auch mehrere hundert Biker registriert. 

Wegen der Resonanz:
Ich denke es lag einfach daran, dass die meisten am 8.6 nicht konnten. Der Termin wurde verschoben ohne zu fragen wer am 8,6. überhaupt kann. Am 31.5. hätte ich den Termin nach der Vorhersage auch abgesagt. Der Guide ist im Nachhinein immer der Dumme, wenn dann das Wetter doch passt.

Es gab ja noch ein gutes Ende dank loti  

Ich hoffe dennoch auf weitere Touren, besonders auf die vom Erdi, auch wenn ich dieses Jahr wieder nicht viel zum Radfahren komme.

Vielleicht sollten wir eine Regel einführen: Man darf hier nur von seiner Ausfahrt berichten, wenn die Tour im LMB vorher angekündigt wurde.


----------



## Sakir (9. Juni 2008)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Also nicht flennen, FAHREN!



ganz genau Sonja ! ! !

wie oft habe ich in vergangener Zeit Touren mit LMB einträgen alleine bestritten...
wenns nicht geht dann gehts nicht...
bedenckt mal, manche haben Familie...Kinder...andere Hobbys, etc....
nicht jeder kann sich nach der arbeit sofort aufs radel begeben (leider *ggg*)

Grüße imo aus dem Saarland...


----------



## Google (9. Juni 2008)

Zu der momentanen Resonanz kann man geteilter Meinung sein aber das will ich gar nicht mehr vertiefen  

@[email protected] Schon lange im frühsten Frühjahr wurden hier im Thread 3 Termine für die Eisbärentour ausgemacht. Ausserdem stand der Termin sehr früh mit den 2 Ausweichterminen im Last-Minute-Biking. Weiterhin war von vorneherein geplant, dass die Tour nur bei schönem Wetter stattfinden sollte und die Vorhersage einen Abend vor der Tour sah im Internet und im Videotext ziemlich beschissen aus! Sonja und ich haben wirklich lange überlegt was wir machen sollen, letztendlich haben wir uns eben falsch entschieden. Man entscheidet sich ja bekanntlicherweise immer irgendwie falsch  

Sorry für die falsche Entscheidung, ich habs vernommen. Sicherlich wird irgendwer mal wieder die Idee haben alle Eisbären zusammen zu trommeln. Sicher wird wieder jemand so eine Tour organisieren. Dann kann man es ja aus dem gewonnen Erkenntnissen besser machen.

Überhaupt...Freiwillige voran! 

Grüße

Google


----------



## Google (9. Juni 2008)

Andreas schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten wir eine Regel einführen: Man darf hier nur von seiner Ausfahrt berichten, wenn die Tour im LMB vorher angekündigt wurde.


 Öhem...


----------



## loti (9. Juni 2008)

[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Hallo,*[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*hier die Hinweise auf die nächsten MTB-Touren ab Dreieich. Einen LMB-Eintrag werde ich auch noch erstellen, um auch Andreas gerecht zu werden. Ich war in den letzten Wochen zu faul dazu respektive wollte ich nicht als Konkurrenz zu anderen Touren auftreten.
*[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*MTB-Tour durch die Regionalparks am 14. Juni 2008, *[/FONT] 
 [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Start 9 Uhr  Dreieich-Sprendlingen, Lindenplatz oder 10 Uhr S-Bahn-Station Frankfurt-Zeilsheim*[/FONT]
 [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Sa. 14. Juni, 9  19 Uhr, 75 km, nur kleine Anstiege
Mit der S-Bahnfahrt bis Zeilsheim, dann besichtigen die Regionalparks von Kriftel, Okriftel, Hattersheim, Wicker und Hochheim. Nach der Mittagspause geht es durch den Stadtwald auf Singletrails zurück.
Kosten: S-Bahn-Fahrt
Info: Rüdiger Schrimpf, Tel. 0172-677 07 70[/FONT]
 [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]
[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Spessart-MTB-Tour am 15. Juni 2008, *[/FONT] 
 [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Start 8 Uhr, Dreieich-Sprendlingen, Lindenplatz*[/FONT]
 [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]So. 15. Juni, 8 - 20 Uhr, 130 km, hügelig, starke Steigungen, ca. 1800 hm
Geisshöhe, Echterspfahl und Hohe Warte  drei schöne Lokale, drei heftige Anstiege und drei steile Abfahrten, eben MTB-Genuss pur
Info: Lothar Klötzing, Tel. 0170-8323621 [/FONT] 
 [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*
MTB-Trail-Tour um Otzberg und Breuberg  am 22. Juni 2008*[/FONT]
 [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*Start 9 Uhr Dreieich-Sprendlingen, Lindenplatz*[/FONT]
 [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]So. 22. Juni, 9 - 18 Uhr, 100 km, hügelig, starke Steigungen, ca. 1200 hm
Rund um die Odenwaldburgen Otzberg und Breuberg kann man auf schmalen Wegen sein MTB-Können zu Genüge austesten.
Nach der Anfahrt über den Mainzer Berg mit einigen Trails zum Warmwerden beginnt hinter Gunderhausen fast durchgängiges Trailvergnügen bis zur Burg Breuberg. 
Info: Lothar Klötzing, Tel. 0170-8323621[/FONT]


----------



## theobviousfaker (9. Juni 2008)

Ich bin leider noch ne Weile außer Gefecht *seufz*
Nachdem vom ersten Sturz alles verheilt war habe ich mich ja nochmal lang gelegt, eigentlich ein total harmloser Sturz aber wie es der Zufall so will hab ich mir mittels Lenker den gestreckten Arm in die Schulter gerammt und dabei schön den Muskel gezerrt, dauert länger als erwartet. Mindestens eine diese Woche bin ich noch fahruntauglich und danach auch wohl erstmal nur Spacken... toller Sommer  

Junikilometer: 0


----------



## Andreas (10. Juni 2008)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Ich bin leider noch ne Weile außer Gefecht *seufz*
> Nachdem vom ersten Sturz alles verheilt war habe ich mich ja nochmal lang gelegt, eigentlich ein total harmloser Sturz aber wie es der Zufall so will hab ich mir mittels Lenker den gestreckten Arm in die Schulter gerammt und dabei schön den Muskel gezerrt, dauert länger als erwartet. Mindestens eine diese Woche bin ich noch fahruntauglich und danach auch wohl erstmal nur Spacken... toller Sommer
> 
> Junikilometer: 0



Dann mal gute Besserung!


----------



## Erdi01 (10. Juni 2008)

*Fährt hier noch einer mit nem HAC4 durch die Gegend * 

Ich habe das Problem, dass mein CM436 die Aufzeichnung abbricht und Ciclo hatt das Proplem, dass sie seit 12 Wochen keine neuen CM436 Köpfe beibringen  

Jetzt hatt man mir einen HAC4 Black, den es wohl wieder gibt  , im Austausch abgeboten. Wollen aber den Lenkerhalter und das Interface dazu, weils unterschiedlich ist.

So weit so gut, aber was soll ich mit EINEN Lenkerhalter, ich brauch ein paar mehr  *Und überhaupt tut es das Retroding hier um Mainflingen überhaupt* 

Die könnten mir doch eigentlich gleich gegen eine bescheidene Aufzahlung einen HAC5 anbieten. Ich glaub ich muß da mal ein wenig nachhelfen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackTrek (10. Juni 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *Fährt hier noch einer mit nem HAC4 durch die Gegend *


Ja, gelegentlich. Den neuen Polar hab ich an den leichten Rädern (Fuel+SLC) und den HAC schraub ich demnächst   an die schweren (Switch+Winterbike).



Erdi01 schrieb:


> So weit so gut, aber was soll ich mit EINEN Lenkerhalter, ich brauch ein paar mehr  *Und überhaupt tut es das Retroding hier um Mainflingen überhaupt*


Eigentlich tut es schon, wobei ich noch nicht direkt neben den Antennen lang gefahren bin. Mit Bahn-Oberleitungen hat er Probleme, wie halt die meisten Funk-Dinger. Hatte nicht Staanemer davon berichtet, dass sein HAC neben der Edison nicht ging? Naja, bei mir wars kein Problem.

Ich glaub, die Lenkerhalter waren unverhältnismässig teuer. Irgendwie so 39.- oder so.   Und gehen auch gelegentlich kaputt... Und hässlich und gross und schwer fand ich sie auch...  
Naja, es gibt ja gottseidank Alternativen.  

Ich würde den HAC nehmen und einfach sofort auf eBay verticken und mir was kaufen, mit dem ich auch Freude habe. But that´s just me...


----------



## theobviousfaker (10. Juni 2008)

Andreas schrieb:


> Dann mal gute Besserung!



Danke, danke.
Ich war heute nochmal beim Arzt, weil ich auf der Brust zwischen Schlüsselbein und Brustbein einen Hubbel entdeckt habe der auf der andern gesunden Seite nicht da ist  
Kein Bruch, aber das Gelenk zwischen den genannten Knochen ist wohl leicht gegeneinander verschoben. Übermorgen CT... wenns nich komplett rausgesprungen ist (was unwahrscheinlich ist, sonst sollte ich tierische Schmerzen haben) wird das alles verheilen und alles ist wie vorher - nur der Hubbel bleibt    
Ich biete an: Crashkurs "Wie verändere ich dauerhaft meine Anatomie", haha, Crashkurs...

In Wirklichkeit ist eigentlich nur der Darsteller ausgestiegen der mich in der Wirklichkeit gemimt hat. Ich werde jetzt wieder zum Forumsphantom, dass immer ne gute Ausrede parat hat um nich aufzutauchen


----------



## Sakir (11. Juni 2008)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> mir was kaufen, mit dem ich auch Freude habe. But that´s just me...


ich kann den Polar CS600 wärmstens empfehlen....


----------



## Andreas (11. Juni 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *Fährt hier noch einer mit nem HAC4 durch die Gegend *
> 
> Ich habe das Problem, dass mein CM436 die Aufzeichnung abbricht und Ciclo hatt das Proplem, dass sie seit 12 Wochen keine neuen CM436 Köpfe beibringen
> 
> ...



Ich hätte noch ein 2. Radset (fast unbenutzt). Im Dreieck Seligenstadt, Dettingen und  Zellhausen funktioniert der HAC4 definitiv nicht. Die Kilometeranzeige ist 0.
Sonst gibt es bis auf Bahnleitungen die den Pulsmesser stören keine Probleme.

Frag doch mal wie hoch der Aufpreis zum HAC5 ist. Oder wie Sonja verschlägt nehmen und vertickern. Den HAC5 gibt es ja bei bc recht günstig.


----------



## Erdi01 (11. Juni 2008)

*@Blacky, Andreas*, danke für die Info. Ich hatte doch sowas im Kopf, dass der HAC4 um Meinflingen Pause macht. Deswegen habe ich ja auch so viel kabelgebundene Halter für den CM436. Mal sehen ob und was mir Ciclo für ein Angebot für ein HAC5 macht. Wenn ich das richtig sehe, könnt ich den immer am Handgelenk tragen und mir die ganzen Lenkerhalter für die Räder sparen. Goil, werden die Räder leichter 

*@Sakir*, den kenn ich gar nicht  Werd ich auch mal im Netz mir anschauen.


----------



## Erdi01 (11. Juni 2008)

Für mein *Gelbes* ist heute die Gabel aus England eingetroffen. Schon beeindruckend so eine Manitou Sherman Breakout+. 2545g mit Lagersitz, Steckachse und 1.5" Steuerrohr. Wahlweise 170/130mm Federweg für umgerechnet 65 Euronen - kann man erstmal lassen, zumal ein kompletter 1.5" Cane Creek Steuersatz auch gleich dabei ist 

Technisch anscheinend top, kein Öl- oder Luftverlust, die Dämpfungsverstellung funktioniert spührbar. Die Tauchrohre TipTop. Die Federhärte könnte auch passen vom Feeling her. Vom Feeling scheint das Ansprechverhalten trotz SPV ganz annehmbar zu sein. Das Akira Tuning spar ich mir erstmal. Das Ding wird erstmal so probiert. Bin echt mal gespannt was das für ne *Gummikuh* gibt  

Aber ich hätt mich nicht getraut so eine verdreckte Gabel dem Käufer zuschicken. Freireiter gehören wohl zur Tiergattung Schweine   Was solls, mit Wasser, Spühli und Schwamm wirds schon werden, die paar Scheuerstellen von der Bremsleitung werden mit mit mattschwarz kaschiert.

Wenn mir das Ding gefällt is gut, wenn nett schmeiß ich se auf'en Müll 

Übrigens Headskok-Vorbauten passen nicht auf OnePointFive    jetzt brauch ich ein passenden Vorbau ... leck mich, so ein Dinger is teuer wie die Gabel


----------



## theobviousfaker (12. Juni 2008)

Laut CT hab ich mir ein kleines Knochenstück aus dem Brustbein rausgesprengt  Und das alles bei diesem kleinen Sturz wo ich dachte da is nix.. argh.

Kennt jemand einen auf Sportverletzungen spezialisierten Chirurg? Ich hätt da gern ne zweite Meinung.


----------



## Andreas (12. Juni 2008)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Laut CT hab ich mir ein kleines Knochenstück aus dem Brustbein rausgesprengt  Und das alles bei diesem kleinen Sturz wo ich dachte da is nix.. argh.
> 
> Kennt jemand einen auf Sportverletzungen spezialisierten Chirurg? Ich hätt da gern ne zweite Meinung.



Ich war damals bei meinem Schlüselbeinbruch beim Dr. Pötsch und war eigentlich ganz zufrieden:

http://www.med-kolleg.de/arzt/chirurgie/2126.html


----------



## x-rossi (12. Juni 2008)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Laut CT hab ich mir ein kleines Knochenstück aus dem Brustbein rausgesprengt


au waja, gute besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedRum05 (13. Juni 2008)

Wollte mich mal dafür entschuldigen, dass man mich so wenig liest.
Bin im Moment die meiste Zeit bei der Frau, da sie umzieht und (noch) kein Internet hat und auf der Arbeit kom ich zwar auf rennrad-news.de, aber nicht auf mtb-news.de - warum eigentlich? Versteh ich bis heute nicht recht...

Kom somit im Moment auch kaum zum Fahren.  
Hoffentlich wird es ab nächster Woche wieder besser und vielleicht findet sich an einem Termin ne Gelgenheit für ein Nightride.


----------



## _jazzman_ (14. Juni 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Wenn mir das Ding gefällt is gut, wenn nett schmeiß ich se auf'en Müll



Dann sag mir Bescheid auf welchen Müll du sie schmeißt, dann kann ich sie mir wieder raus holen und solange einbauen, bis ich das Geld für meine neue Gabel zusammen hab. Meine Stance ist nur noch am rumzicken...


----------



## Erdi01 (14. Juni 2008)

*@Google & Co*., also bei den Wetteraussichten für Morgen lassen wir das mit Frammersbach. Nächstes WE bietet Loti seine ODW-Trail-Tour an, da werd ich mit am Start sein. Ich werd dann in 14 Tagen einen neuen Versuch starten mit ner Spessartrunde.

Jetzt gleich starte ich mit ein paar Dietzenbachern. Rechne zwar auch mit geduscht zu werden, aber heute sind's wenigsten nur Schauer ...

Schönes WE.


----------



## Google (14. Juni 2008)

Kein Problem Volker

ich starte dann morgen mit Frank alleine. Entweder ne Spessartrunde oder ne Spessart/Wetteraukombi mit dem Renner. 

Bei den Lotitouren wäre ich schon lange mal dabei gewesen wenn die nicht so rotzfrüh wären  Schon alleine wegen des Anfahrtsweges.  

Vielleicht hast Du ja Lust einen Tag vorher, also am 21.06.08, mit mir und Steelmanni die DEB-Tour zu fahren. Ich muß aber nochmal bei ihm anfragen. Bei Interesse poste mich bitte an ich geb dazu keine weiteren Infos, es sei den Manfred tut es.

Die Spessartrennerrunde in 14 Tagen muß Du dann ohne mich fahren, ich bin da über 2 Wochenenden in den Bergen (mit Mtb versteht sich  )

Das heißt also wir sehen/hören uns voraussichtlich, - sofern wir uns nächstes  WE nicht sehen -, erst wieder Mitte Juli  

Grüße


Frank
*
Ps. HIER* ist die realistische Wettervorhersage.


----------



## Erdi01 (14. Juni 2008)

*@Frank*, Wegen BED, nimm mich mal mit auf den Verteiler. Du weis ist bin flexibel und habe von jetzt auf eben mein Programm umgestellt  

Was Berge  ist es schon soweit, viel Spaß, kommt heil wieder. Ich schau in der Zwischenzeit, ob's schon wieder Malle Flüge gibt  

War jetzt über 5 Std. im Odenwald unterwegs, sonnig, trocken, bin platt. Ich merk, dass ich kaum auf dem Rad sitz   Egal, bald geht's eh nur noch abwärts  

Gruß
Volker


----------



## Google (14. Juni 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Wegen BED, nimm mich mal mit auf den Verteiler


 


Erdi01 schrieb:


> Was Berge  ist es schon soweit


Nö, ist ein Familienurlaub wo der Papa auch mal in die Berge fliehen muß  Der Cross ist Mitte August.





Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ich schau in der Zwischenzeit, ob's schon wieder Malle Flüge gibt


 Vergiss nicht, die zweite Märzwoche ist unsere Glückswoche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (15. Juni 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Dann sag mir Bescheid auf welchen Müll du sie schmeißt, dann kann ich sie mir wieder raus holen und solange einbauen, bis ich das Geld für meine neue Gabel zusammen hab. Meine Stance ist nur noch am rumzicken...



im Gemini-Album sind Bilder der Gabel hinterlegt, damit Du weist wonach Du suchen mußt  

Allerdings wird sie nur auf dem Müll landen, wenn das SPV-Tuning - wie hier beschrieben - fehlschlägt. Werde die Gabel die Tage erstmal in ihre Einzelteile auseinanderreißen, mal sehen ob ich sie auch wieder zusammen bringe    

Das SPV/Dämpfungstuning kostet nur ein paar Cent, Zeit und vielleicht Nerven   und ist eigentlich auch der Hauptpart eines provisionellen Tunings. Akira z.B. kallibiert "nur noch" zusätzlich die Buchsen und passt die Gabel durch unterschiedliche Ölviskosität an. Das Alles kann man selber machen, man muß sich nur rantrauen und eigentlich  kann man nix dabei zerströren. Denn es werden keine Originalgabelteile bearbeitet, sondern *nur eine bearbeitete Zusatzscheibe* in die Dämpfungseinheit eingebaut. Wenn man die versaut, macht man sich halt an die Nächste. Wenns gar nicht klappt oder einem die Änderung nicht gefällt kommt sie halt wieder raus.

Aber warum der ganze Aufwand? Weil die ganzen Plattformsysteme wie SPV, ProPedal, TerraLogic etc. eigentlich Mist sind und kontraproduktiv. Das eine (Wippunterdrückung) schließt das andere (softes Ansprechen) systembedingt aus. Die beste Plattform ist immer noch wenn man keine hatt! Außerdem hatt man(n) ja nix besseres zu tun


----------



## theobviousfaker (15. Juni 2008)

Zumindest bei Terralogic schließen sich die zwei Dinge prinzipiell nicht aus. Genial einfach konstruiert isse auch noch .. aber wies in der Praxis aussieht kann ich nicht sagen. Da spielen die Finanzen nicht mit.


----------



## Erdi01 (16. Juni 2008)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Zumindest bei Terralogic schließen sich die zwei Dinge prinzipiell nicht aus.  .. aber wies in der Praxis aussieht kann ich nicht sagen.


Probier's mal aus, TerraLogic steht ganz oben auf meiner NoGo-Liste, den ersten Schlag nimmst Du voll, den braucht das System um überhaupt zu merken, dass da was im Weg ist  Das System ist so toll, dass Fox es selber schon dem Reisswolf zugeführt hatt  

_Eigentlich_, ist SPV noch das brauchbarste der Plattformsysteme, weil man _eigentlich_ einfach die Luft rauslassen kann und weg ist die Plattform. _Eigentlich_ ... Seidern mal hatt eine ältere Manitou, die braucht einen Mindest-SPV-Druck damit das SPV-Ventil überhaupt schließt. Tut es das nicht fließt das Öl ohne Widerstand hin und her, man hatt keine Zugstufendämpfung mehr und die Gabel ist unfahrbar. Mit dem beötigten Mindestdruck allerdings ist die Druckstufe zu hoch und man hatt ein grottiges Ansprechverhalten ähnlich dem von TerraLogic. Du siehst man hatt die Wahl zwischen Pest und Kollera. Damit ist ne Manitou Sherman _eigentlich_ eine komplette Fehlkontruktion die ohne Tuning eben auf den Müll gehört  

Aber es gibt hier ja genug Tüftler, die den Ingenieuren zeigen was zu tun ist. Zum Beispiel eine simple mit Löchern und Schlitzen versehne Unterlegscheibe einzubauen. Der Sinn und Zweck der Zusatzscheibe ist es, durch Bypässe einen exakt definierten permanenten Ölfluß um das SPV-Ventil zu gewährleisten. Man hebelt quasi die Plattform aus, ohne auf den SPV-Druck gänzlich zu verzichten. Denn der wird ja bei der Gabel benötigt damit das Ventil schließt und dadurch die Zugstufe und deren Verstellung funktioniert. Man kommt durch die Bybässe nun aber mit deutlich geringem SPV-Druck und somit am Anfang des Federwegs mit wenig Druckstufe aus. Dadurch kann die Gabel so eingestellt werden, dass sie kaum noch wippt, aber trotzdem noch ein sahniges Ansprechverhalten hatt. Erst ab ca. zur Hälfte des Federwegs wird der Druck so groß, dass das SPV-Ventil mit öffnet. Durch die jetzt fließende Menge an Öl wird die Luft darüber immer stärker komprimiert, die Druckstufendämpfung setzt nun voll ein. Durch das SPV-Volumen, dass bei dieser Gabel von außen einstellbar ist, kann man den Zeitpunkt ab welchem die Druckstufe voll einsetzen soll innerhalb des Federwegs variieren. In der Praxis wird man das Volumen und somit die Progression so wählen, dass ein Durchschlagen gerade so verhindert wird. Alternativ könnte man einen früheren Zeitpunkt wählen um z.B. unkontrolliertes Durchsacken an Steilstufen zu verhindern.

Die konstrukionelle Zugstufe bleibt von alldem unberührt.

In der Summe ergibt das eine Federgabel, die im normalen Fahrbetrieb trotz massig Federweg kaum wippt, trotz SPV eine feines Ansprechverhalten hatt, eine größtmögliche lineare Kennlinie hatt und erst ganz zum Ende hin progressiv wird, dadurch nicht durchschlägt und den Federweg von 170mm voll ausnutzt.

Eigentlich alles logisch und theoretisch kein Problem und auch schon x-mal hier praktiziert. Und _eigentlich_ arbeiten heute alle aktuellen Manitous mehr oder weniger nach dem oben genannten Grundprinzip. 

Wenigstens können die Ingeneuere lesen und sind lernfähig ... *haha*

Nun aber genug vom kleinen Technik 1x1, GN8


----------



## x-rossi (16. Juni 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Probier's mal aus, TerraLogic steht ganz oben auf meiner NoGo-Liste, den ersten Schlag nimmst Du voll, den braucht das System um überhaupt zu merken, dass da was im Weg ist  Das System ist so toll, dass Fox es selber schon dem Reisswolf zugeführt hatt



den ersten schlag nimmt man nicht voll, eher etwas verzögert und eben ein wenig härter. als terralogic-fahrer weiß man nach einer weile aber sehr gut damit umzugehen und sieht darüber hinweg. was ist schon ein erster härterer schlag, wenn danach alles weitere wie gewohnt gebügelt wird. das ist doch zu verschmerzen. mich stört eher das permanente pumpen anderer räder bei sprints aus dem sattel. da kommt keins an das epic heran.

ich fahre seit knapp 25.000 km ein epic mit terralogic-gabel und komme nicht aus dem schwärmen raus. fox hat dieses patent an specialized verkauft, weil fox nicht in der lage war die gabel noch sensibler zu bauen: >>>

ich bin echt aufs 09er epic gespannt.


----------



## Erdi01 (16. Juni 2008)

*@X-rossi*, klar jeder hatt andere Vorlieben und stellt andere Ansprüche an sein Fahrwerk. Ist alles auch nur meine subjektive Meinung. Während ich Plattformsysteme an Hinterbauten durchaus für sinnvoll halte, haben sie meiner Meinung nach an Federgabeln nix verlohren. Und wenn dann nur an langhubigen Gabeln, die sonst wippen wie Gummikühe. An Shortys mit 80-100mm hält mal dass locker durch richtiges Setup im Griff ... nur daran scheiterts bei vielen ja schon


----------



## _jazzman_ (16. Juni 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Egal, bald geht's eh nur noch abwärts



Wann isses denn fertig...?


----------



## x-rossi (16. Juni 2008)

klar, ein testrad direkt vom händler ist meistens nicht optimal eingestellt an der gabel und am dämpfer und eher steinhart. und die werkstabellen sind auch nur fürs volk gedacht. 

es kommt nur auf deine persönliche fahrweise im gelände an und ob du bereit bist, am set-up zu experimentieren. das set-up ist dann aber auch schnell gefunden.


----------



## theobviousfaker (16. Juni 2008)

Die Sache mit dem TL-Patent hatte ich vom Hörensagen schon mitgekriegt nur nicht in der Version das Fox das freiwillig an Specialized verkauft hätte. Kann man wirklich so blöd sein? Na, auch egal, kann ich mir eh nicht leisten  

Meine Reba fährt sich mit korrekt eingestelltem Floodgate im Lockout selbst im Wiegetritt wippfrei, schluckt aber alles relevante locker weg. Liegt aber wohl auch daran, dass ich vorher keine so gute Gabel hatte (prinzipiell erstaunlich gutes Ansprechverhalten aber mit "zerstörten" Buchsen und billigen Standrohren hohes Losbrechmoment) und generell der Meinung bin, dass eine Federgabel am MTB nicht dazu da ist mir ne komfortable Fahrt zu gewähren sondern um heftige Schläge zu schlucken. Dennoch ist meine Lockouteinstellung derzeit eher für schnelle, glatte Passagen da aber das Floodgate ist ja beliebig verstellbar und wenn iiiirgendwann (d.h. laut Doc frühstens in drei Wochen) mal wieder fahren sollte werde ich weiter experimentieren. Aber auch ohne Lockout wippt meine Gabel nicht (was aber auch an einer eventuellen Undichtigkeit der Negativfeder liegen könnte  , ich mangels Gabelpumpe aber noch nicht ausreichend überprüfen konnte).


----------



## Erdi01 (16. Juni 2008)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Die Sache mit dem TL-Patent hatte ich vom Hörensagen schon mitgekriegt nur nicht in der Version das Fox das freiwillig an Specialized verkauft hätte. Kann man wirklich so blöd sein? Na, auch egal, kann ich mir eh nicht leisten


Brauchst Dir ja auch nicht gleich das ganze Patent kaufen, eine Gabel langt doch, die werden in zwei Jahren dann ähnlich verramscht wie heute eine Sherman  Aber muß zugeben, bin auch mal gespannt, was Spezi aus TL machen wird, denke es _einstellen_ - die Aussage könnt Ihr jetzt auslegen wie Ihr wollt  

Cannondale hatte sich das TL auch schon mal gekauft und in Leftys eingebaut. Daher kenn ich es, machte es aber auch nicht besser. Ganz im Gegenteil die Leftys wollte gar keiner haben, deswegen ist es auch schon wieder Geschichte   

Das Flootgade ist soweit ich weis das neuste Plattformsystem. Gut ist das man einfach nur ein Rädchen dreht und nicht mit Luftdrücken rummachen muß. Aber nennt das Kind wie ihr wollt, es ist und bleibt einfach "nur" eine mehr oder minder gut zu verstellende Druckstufe ...

*@Jazz*, Gute Frage  Im Moment scheiterts schon an den passenden Dämpferbuchen, die Fox nicht beibringt. UND, natürlich muß ich erstmal schauen, wie ich mit der Shermantuning zurande komme. Um so ne Gabel kommplett auseinander zu reißen brauch ich die richtige Lust dazu, sonst geht das in die Hose ...


----------



## _jazzman_ (17. Juni 2008)

*Frage an alle:*

Hat jemand einen größeren Anhänger (ein- oder zweiachser) mit Plane oder Koffer, den er mir vom 25.06. bis 29.06. ausleihen würde? 
Wenn ja, bitte kurze PM an mich.

Merci.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (18. Juni 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> UND, natürlich muß ich erstmal schauen, wie ich mit der Shermantuning zurande komme. Um so ne Gabel kommplett auseinander zu reißen brauch ich die richtige Lust dazu, sonst geht das in die Hose ...



bevor der Thread hier ganz einschläft, bin ich wiedermal aus dem Keller gekrabbelt und berichte mal von meiner Gabel ...

*auseinandergerissen ist sie schon mal ...*




*in dem linken Tauchrohr steckt die Dämpfungeinheit, Gabelöl, Luftdruck und natürlich das SPV-Gedöhns ...*




*das blaue ist das SPV-Ventil, das es zu überlisten ich meine natürlich zu tunen gilt ...*




auf dem letzten Bild sind schön die SPV-Teile zu sehen. Das rot links ist der Volumeneinsteller,  rechts die Kolbenstange mit der noch kompletten Dämpfungseinheit. Die wollte ich jetzt eigentlich weiter zerlegen, bin aber wieder abruppt ausgebremst worden. Das sind irgendwelche metrische(?) Zwischenmaße  dafür darf ich mir erstmal wieder die Werkzeuge zusammensortieren (aus der Firma, vom Nachbarn etc.) Die habe ich nämlich nicht im Keller liegen  

Wenn's interessiert, die Dämpfereinheit von lks nach re:

-Mutter (soll ne 11er sein - haha), innendrinnen gefederter Verschluß betrifft Zugstufe
-Unterlegscheibe
-kleiner + großer Sim, biegen sich durch Öldruck auf
-innerhalb des "*Schwarzen*" befinden sich die Druck- und Zugstufenkanäle
-das "*türkise*" ist die Dichtung, die zwingt das Öl durch die Kanäle
-das "*blaue*" ist der Stein des Anstoßes  , das SPV-Ventil
-Gegenmutter (soll 12er sein - haha)
-Anschlaggummi
-das "schwarze" re trennt Dämpfungs- von Schmieröl
-und natürlich die Kolbenstange, wo alles draufhängt, da läuft eine Zweite innendrinnen die ist drehbar von unten und verstellt die Zugstufenkanäle. Die Kolbenstange komplett ist von unten im Standrohr verschraubt, sie sitzt somit fix im Tauchrohr. Das Tauchrohr ist gefüllt mit Dämpferöl und "taucht"  ins Standrohr und somit auch um die fix stehende Dämpfereinheit im Tauchrohr selber. Das Ganze ist dann immer einfach umschrieben als "Dämpfung im offenen Ölbad" 

So Entschuldigung das ich gelangweilt habe, weiter schlafen ...


----------



## BlackTrek (18. Juni 2008)

Was heisst "schlafen"? Vielmehr "schaffen"....

Ich bin grad neidisch, dass Du Zeit hast, Dich mit Sondermaßen von Sechskanten auseinanderzusetzen. Vom Biken wollen wir gar nciht anfangen.


----------



## karsten13 (18. Juni 2008)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Vom Biken wollen wir gar nciht anfangen.



Wieso nicht?  
Ach so, man darf hier ja nix mehr ohne LMB schreiben ...

@KillerN: Wie gut, dass wir uns das dann doch nicht gegeben haben ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## theobviousfaker (18. Juni 2008)

Metrische Zwischenmaße gibts net  wohl aber die Amerikaner und Japaner mit ihren imperialistischen Dreckseinheiten und entsprechenden ausgeburten wie 4,5er Inbus, usw... ich dachte wenigstens bei ner Manitour wär man vor sowas sicher  Bevor ich meine Reba auseinandernehme muss ich mir nämlich auch noch ein paar "Spezialgrößen" besorgen. Wenigstens stehen bei mir in der Anleitung alle benötigten Größen drin.


----------



## Google (19. Juni 2008)

Deutschland!​


----------



## BlackTrek (20. Juni 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Deutschland!​


Offtopic! 

Hat sich da nicht mal irgendwann jemand drüber aufgeregt, dass in einem  Thread zuviel über Fussball gequatscht wurde?


----------



## Erdi01 (20. Juni 2008)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Offtopic!
> 
> Hat sich da nicht mal irgendwann jemand drüber aufgeregt, dass in einem  Thread zuviel über Fussball gequatscht wurde?



Ok, dann werde ich ihn ausnahmsweise mal (fast) artgerecht verwenden ... auch wenn's nix bringt ...

mal wieder einer meiner selten gewordenen Tourangebote

Mitfahrer/innen sind nach wie vor willkommen ...


----------



## theobviousfaker (20. Juni 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Deutschland!​



Wir sehn uns im Halbfinale....

ach ja.. KROATIEN!


----------



## Lanzelot (20. Juni 2008)

Google schrieb:


> ach ja.. Deutschland!



Genau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lanzelot (20. Juni 2008)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Wir sehn uns im Halbfinale....
> 
> ach ja.. KROATIEN!



na das will ich doch hoffen

puno srece veceras


----------



## Sakir (20. Juni 2008)

moin moin

ich wollte mal anfragen ob nicht mal wieder eine schöne Tour rund um 
Bad Vilbel angeboten wird ???
am besten am Sonntag den 29.06 und so 4 std. *ggg*
wie schauts aus "Freunde" ??? ))

ich wäre dabei.....


----------



## loti (20. Juni 2008)

Hallo erdi01,
am Samstag kann ich leider nicht, da widme ich mal anderen Genüssen - genannt "Sektfrühstück" von 10-23 Uhr. Zum Glück beginnt mein Tour am Sonntag erst um 9 Uhr.
Aber nach der Rückkehr von meiner Pyrenäen-Tour vom 27.6.-13.7. würde ich das gerne mal fahren, und auch der Odenwald-X kann dann kommen. Merke mich schon mal vor.
Liebe Grüße
loti


----------



## Lupo (20. Juni 2008)

Sakir schrieb:


> moin moin
> 
> ich wollte mal anfragen ob nicht mal wieder eine schöne Tour rund um
> Bad Vilbel angeboten wird ???
> ...



wär auch die saalburg ne option?


----------



## BlackTrek (20. Juni 2008)

Sakir schrieb:


> ich wollte mal anfragen ob nicht mal wieder eine schöne Tour rund um
> Bad Vilbel angeboten wird ???
> am besten am Sonntag den 29.06 und so 4 std. *ggg*
> wie schauts aus "Freunde" ??? ))




Dieses Wochenende leider nicht. Bin hier gerade in Zürich.


----------



## Erdi01 (21. Juni 2008)

loti schrieb:


> Aber nach der Rückkehr von meiner Pyrenäen-Tour vom 27.6.-13.7. würde ich das gerne mal fahren, und auch der Odenwald-X kann dann kommen. Merke mich schon mal vor.
> Liebe Grüße
> loti


Gern  Wenn hier wieder mehr Intesse besteht kann ich noch einiges auspaken. 

War heute mit Google in Frammersbach. War ne schöne Runde und JA man kommt auch den Grabig mit'em Renner hoch 

Hoffe ich komme morgen rechtzeitig aus den Federn, dann komme ich mit auf Deine Runde ... angemeldet habe ich mich mal.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (21. Juni 2008)

Volker, danke fürs Guiden. Es war wie immer eine tolle Tour mit schönen landschaftlichen Ausblicken. Wir können uns echt nicht über unsere wunderbaren Bikemöglichkeiten, die wir haben beschweren! Die Strecke hab ich mir gut gemerkt  Ich hätte heute übrigens ohne weiteres auch Deinen anderen Tourenvorschlag fahren können. War ein gutes Reisetempo.

Salü 

Frank


----------



## Sakir (21. Juni 2008)

Lupo schrieb:


> wär auch die saalburg ne option?



klar, solange es in normaler Geschw. gefahren wird bin ich dabei....


----------



## Lupo (21. Juni 2008)

Sakir schrieb:


> klar, solange es in normaler Geschw. gefahren wird bin ich dabei....


ja klar, bin doch sowas von normal.....so lange es bergauf geht
also halten mir das mal fest...startzeit bitte net so früh, sind samstags auf ner hochzeit im westfälischen, könnt bissl länger dauern


----------



## Sakir (22. Juni 2008)

Lupo schrieb:


> ja klar, bin doch sowas von normal.....so lange es bergauf geht
> also halten mir das mal fest...startzeit bitte net so früh, sind samstags auf ner hochzeit im westfälischen, könnt bissl länger dauern



sag eine Zeit dann bin ich da, ob 8-10-12-14 ist mir wurscht .....

bergauf fahr ich dann wohl gemeinsam mit Martin und du wartest oben schön auf uns....
bergab fahr ich dann schön hinter Martina und du wartest dann unten schön auf uns....

also, schon alles geklärt ))


----------



## Erdi01 (22. Juni 2008)

Sakir schrieb:


> sag eine Zeit dann bin ich da, ob 8-10-12-14 ist mir wurscht .....
> 
> bergauf fahr ich dann wohl gemeinsam mit Martin und du wartest oben schön auf uns....
> bergab fahr ich dann schön hinter Martina und du wartest dann unten schön auf uns....
> ...


und ich fahr in der Mitte ... passt 

Ich denke, dass ich bis kommenden Sonntag wieder Bock auf Rad habe. Mein Bedarf für dieses WE ist gedeckt. Loti Tour's hatt mir heute zu einem 12 Stunden Tag verholfen. Bin gerade heimgekommen, Rad ist schon geduscht, ich bin gleich drann 

Zu dem Programm von gestern mit Google, hatt heute nicht mehr viel gefehlt 

*@Bad Offenbach*, seid ihr morgen im Monte anzutreffen? Ich überlege noch, da morgen Langener Nationalfeiertag ist und wir um 12 den Laden schließen und uns auf's Äbbelwoifest machen


----------



## Lupo (22. Juni 2008)

@erdi: sicher sind wir, kannst gern mitkommen

@sonntagsrunde: 12.00 high noon an der saalburg. sollte der parkplatz voll sein kann man das auto auch in obernhain abstellen und die alte landstr. hochfahrn, dann spart man sich auch den schlussanstieg.

wer ist noch dabei???

@blacky: wie lange bleibste dann in zh??


----------



## karsten13 (22. Juni 2008)

Lupo schrieb:


> wer ist noch dabei???



vielleicht, ist mein letztes WE bevor es zur Sache geht, entscheide ich spontan.

Am Samstag bin ich mal fremdgegangen  , mal kein Taunus, aber auch sehr schön, sehr steil und krass bergab  .

Wer erkennt's?












Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## saharadesertfox (23. Juni 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> vielleicht, ist mein letztes WE bevor es zur Sache geht, entscheide ich spontan.
> 
> Am Samstag bin ich mal fremdgegangen  , mal kein Taunus, aber auch sehr schön, sehr steil und krass bergab  .
> 
> ...



@karsten13

hast tapfer mitgemacht. Vor allem die Fotos sind mal wieder genial gelungen. Ich erahne, nächstes Jahr wirst du als Downhiller mit Full-Face Helm und Protektoren, die Horde TNL (TaunusNextLevel) anführen.


----------



## karsten13 (23. Juni 2008)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Ich erahne, nächstes Jahr wirst du als Downhiller mit Full-Face Helm und Protektoren, die Horde TNL (TaunusNextLevel) anführen.



träum weiter


----------



## Lupo (23. Juni 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> v...
> Wer erkennt's?...



...ich  sakir sollte es auch wissen, der war mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackTrek (23. Juni 2008)

Lupo schrieb:


> @blacky: wie lange bleibste dann in zh??


Bin grade heimgekommen!

Und die Landschaft von den Fotos, die kenne ich, glaub ich...


----------



## Lupo (24. Juni 2008)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Bin grade heimgekommen!



cool dann biste ja vielleicht am nächsten sonntag dabei



BlackTrek schrieb:


> Und die Landschaft von den Fotos, die kenne ich, glaub ich...


aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaber, es ist nicht die mosel, glaub ich


----------



## Andreas (24. Juni 2008)

Wieso macht ihr denn daraus so ein Geheimnis?


----------



## Torpedo64 (24. Juni 2008)

Die Bilder sehen nach dem Autokennzeichen  KH aus


----------



## BlackTrek (24. Juni 2008)

Lupo schrieb:


> cool dann biste ja vielleicht am nächsten sonntag dabei
> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaber, es ist nicht die mosel, glaub ich



Wg Sonntag: Mal schauen!
Wg dem Fluss: Hm sieht aber verdammt ähnlich aus...


----------



## Lupo (24. Juni 2008)

Andreas schrieb:


> Wieso macht ihr denn daraus so ein Geheimnis?



damit du noch bissi mitraten kannst


----------



## Andreas (24. Juni 2008)

Torpedo64 schrieb:


> Die Bilder sehen nach dem Autokennzeichen  KH aus



Das ist wohl gaaaaanz heiss.


Ok, Lupo,

ich rate mit. Oh je ich war da sogar 2001 mal biken und habe von dort
oben fast das gleiche Bild gemacht. Mein Gedächnis


----------



## Sakir (24. Juni 2008)

Lupo schrieb:


> ...ich  sakir sollte es auch wissen, der war mit



na klar doch.. das war... warte...sofort... gleich hab ichs....

*Lupo:* sag mal genauer wo man in Oberhain parken sollte.... BITTE 


*P.S.* ich habe am Sonntag noch einen Platz im Auto incl. Bike frei und fahre auch über P+R Wilhelmsbad ))


----------



## Lupo (24. Juni 2008)

Sakir schrieb:


> ...
> *Lupo:* sag mal genauer wo man in Oberhain parken sollte.... BITTE ...



da gibts nix konkretes. am besten irgendwo in der saalburgstrasse...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (24. Juni 2008)

Andreas schrieb:


> Wieso macht ihr denn daraus so ein Geheimnis?



Was hab ich denn hier ausgelöst? 
Also von mir aus war das nicht als Geheimniskrämerei gemeint. Die Bilder sind und waren von Anfang an mit "Bad Kreuznach" getagged  .

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Erdi01 (25. Juni 2008)

Gibt's für Sonntag eigentlich einem LMB


----------



## Lupo (25. Juni 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Gibt's für Sonntag eigentlich einem LMB



jetzt schon


----------



## karsten13 (27. Juni 2008)

so, es ist soweit, nun hat's auch Papabär erwischt  .

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 40. !!!

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Andreas (27. Juni 2008)

Irgendwann ist jeder mal dran 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch 
und alles Gute Volker !!!


----------



## Rinna (27. Juni 2008)

Moin Volker !
*Willkommen im Club* 
Alles Gute, viel Gesundheit und nur sturzfreie Radkilometer   
Feier schön und leg Dich nicht mit den Kollegen Braunbären an




Bis bald 
Corinna


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ippie (27. Juni 2008)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

Erdi, ich wünsche Dir alles Gute zu Deinem 40. Geburtstag. Viele Geschenke und lass Dir den Kuchen schmecken.


----------



## Lupo (27. Juni 2008)

auch von mir 
lass dich schön feiern und  und nimm der kuchen halt in flüssiger form zu dir falls die digge backe nix anderes zulässt

gruss,

wolfgang


----------



## Miss Marple (27. Juni 2008)

Hallo Erdi,
auch von mir ganz liebe Glückwünsche zu deinem Geburtstag und alles Gute. 

Gruß Martina


PS: Auch von Betty liebe Grüße.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (27. Juni 2008)

Da mann sich ja kennt,von mir auch...

Alles Gute zum *B-Day*.


----------



## rocky_mountain (27. Juni 2008)

Hallo Volker,

auch von mir alles Gute und willkommen im Club!

// Rocky


----------



## Kulminator (27. Juni 2008)

zum Wiegenfeste nur das Beste ... alles Gute, Volker 

Lass dich feiern... 
Kulmi


----------



## KillerN (27. Juni 2008)

Ja von mir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag lieber Volker


----------



## Lupo (27. Juni 2008)

komm du endlich mal in die puschen, jens.
will endlich das neue gesicht der marke eisbär vorstellen


----------



## Teddy24 (27. Juni 2008)

Hallo Erdi,

auch von mir Herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles Gute, schöne Touren und viel Gesundheit 

Lieben Gruß


----------



## puls190 (27. Juni 2008)

Von mir natürlich auch alles alles gute zum Geburtstag ERDI 

und weiterhin viel Spass beim radeln bleib gesund und munter



ciao Puls190


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (27. Juni 2008)

Nur gut, dass ich ins Forum geschaut habe 

Auch von mir alles gute zu Deinem Vierzigsten 


​
Man sieht sich  

Grüße

Google


----------



## Mtb Ede (27. Juni 2008)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles Gute, Volker.

Gruß 

Ede


----------



## Sakir (28. Juni 2008)

Lupo schrieb:


> da gibts nix konkretes. am besten irgendwo in der saalburgstrasse...




alles klar...notiert...

ach... alles gude nachträglich zum 40 volker...
und hast du die nacht mit einer flasche tequillllla und jedemenge depressionen im bett verbracht, du weisst ab 40 gehts bergab... ))

Michael


----------



## Erdi01 (28. Juni 2008)

Danke für die Glückwünsche 



Sakir schrieb:


> ach... alles gude nachträglich zum 40 volker...
> und hast du die nacht mit einer flasche tequillllla und jedemenge depressionen im bett verbracht, du weisst ab 40 gehts bergab... ))
> 
> Michael


naja, so ähnlich 

ab 40zig geht's wirklich steil bergab - und nein ich meine damit nicht mein *Gemini* - sondern Penezelin, dass ich schlucken darf wegen einer Zahnsache  

Mein WE ist damit gelaufen, ich darf mich im Keller einschließen oder muß hier am Rad drehen. 

Viel Spaß morgen im Taunus 

Ein frustierter Eisbär zieht sich in seine Höhle zurück und kommt nicht mehr raus ...


----------



## fohns (28. Juni 2008)

Hallo Erdi

Herzlichen Glückwunsch (leider nachträglich) zum Geburtstag!!
Hoffe, Du hast trotz dem Alter und den Zähnen (gute Besserung) ordentlich gefeiert! 


Viele Grüße vom 
fohns.


----------



## Kedi (28. Juni 2008)

Bin etwas spät ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ... aber schließe mich allen Glückwünschen zum Geburtstag an:

*Alles Liebe und Gute zum Durchbruch der Schallmauer 40 !*


----------



## BlackTrek (28. Juni 2008)

Lieber Volker,
auch von mir GLÜCK und GESUNDHEIT fürs neue Lebensjahr! 

Schade, dass es gerade mit der Gesundheit gerade nicht so gut ist. Ich wünsch Dir gute Besserung und hoffentlich schnell wieder happy trails.


----------



## Erdi01 (28. Juni 2008)

*Habe heute im Keller vor lauter Langeweile schonmal das HR rekrutiert; besteht aus alter Magura Pro Nabe (=Hügi 240) DT Comp und alte Mavic 317 Disc in XTR-grau 

Dazu wird nächste Woche das passende Vorderrad aufgebaut = wie oben nur mit Hope Pro II Steckachse, die ist neu.

Der komplette LRS wird bei ca. 1750g liegen. Wohlgemerkt für ein Freerider! und JA, der wird stabil sein. Dafür sorgen je 32 DT Comps auf max Spannung.*








*Ferner hatt der Cane Creek Steuersatz seinen Platz gefunden ...*





*... der Fox RP2 hatt nun auch mit passenden Buchsen und Bolzen seinen Platz eingenommen ...*





*... schließlich noch der LX E-Type und die XT-Lager haben Platz genommen.*





*Dank Lupo, habe ich zwar mittlerweile alle Einzelteile der Dämpfereinheit der Sherman hier liegen, aber die Tuningscheibe bekomme ich erst nächste Woche. Deswegen sieht's halt noch nach Schubkarre aus 
*




*Aber laaaangsam wirds ... ein paar Bilder mehr noch im Projekt-Album*


----------



## karsten13 (29. Juni 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ab 40zig geht's wirklich steil bergab - und nein ich meine damit nicht mein *Gemini* - sondern Penezelin, dass ich schlucken darf wegen einer Zahnsache



mit 40 geht's erst richtig los 
naja, die Zahnschei$$e hört sich schlimm an, zumal ja meist der Handwerker hinterherkommt, wenn das Penicillin gewirkt hat ...



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Mein WE ist damit gelaufen, ich darf mich im Keller einschließen oder muß hier am Rad drehen.



Erdi's Keller, da gibt's bestimmt eingemauerte Leichen 



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Viel Spaß morgen im Taunus



@Lupo: Morgen bin ich nicht dabei, der Killer hat mich heut net genug gefordert  . Nein im Ernst, es geht auf's RR.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.a.t. (29. Juni 2008)

@Volker: Nachträglich auch alles Gute von mir und ich wünsche die weitere schöne CD-Projekte. Und gute Besserung mit der Zahnsache.

Eine kleine Frage hätte ich an dich als Experten: Wie bekomme ich denn eine SI-Kurbel runter? Ich muss bei meinem neuen Bike die Kettenblätter wechseln, der Vorbesitzer hat dickere Beine wie ich 22-36-46, würg.

ciao, matthias


----------



## RedRum05 (29. Juni 2008)

Auch von mir zwar etwas spät, aber nachtröglich alles gute und liebe zum Geburtstag!!! Lass es dir noch gut gehen, auch wenn es im Moment nicht auf dem Rad möglich ist...


----------



## Erdi01 (29. Juni 2008)

*Nochmals Danke, Danke für die ganzen Geburtstags- und Genesungswünsche, habe mich sehr darüber gefreut *



m.a.t. schrieb:


> ich wünsche die weitere schöne CD-Projekte.
> ...
> Eine kleine Frage hätte ich an dich als Experten: Wie bekomme ich denn eine SI-Kurbel runter?
> ciao, matthias



Aus Langeweile habe ich heute mein Blog um einen Projekt-Eintrag erweitert

*@m.a.t.* da hatt es ja doch noch vor der Transalp mit dem Scalpel geklappt  Und wie ich schon in CD-Fred gesehen hatte ein 4000er mit Carbon-ELO und Si-Kurbel.  Wo hast Du das her ?!?

Zu Deiner Frage, die Carbon-Si hatt den Abzieher integriert, für die Alu-Si benötigst Du einen Abzieher. Kann Dir jetzt aber nicht sagen, ob's mit einen "normalen" geht oder ob Du unbedingt den von CD brauchst  Im Techcenter auf der CD Homepage, ist auch alles als .pdf hinterlegt.


----------



## Marathon2004 (1. Juli 2008)

Man, man, viel zu lange nicht hier vorbeigeschaut.

Auch von mir noch alles Gute nachträglich zu Deinem 40. Geburtstag Erdi.


----------



## x-rossi (1. Juli 2008)

uiiii! 40 junge jahre? dann verstehe ich auch deine abneigung gegen das sportliche epic 

alles gute!


----------



## troll (2. Juli 2008)

es ist nie zu spät...

dir erdi alles gute ....du junger hüpfer....


salü
t.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Claudy (3. Juli 2008)

Erdi; auch von mir nachträglich alles Liebe zum Geburtstag 

Viele Grüße Anke
(.....sehr entspannt nach 11 Tagen Sonne, Sand und Meer.....)


----------



## karsten13 (4. Juli 2008)

Moin,

melde mich bis einschl. 13.7. ab. Auch Claudy, Kedi und Rinna gehen in dieser Zeit fremd  - also radtechnich  , nämlich RR statt MTB.

Wer mag kann es ab Sonntag hier verfolgen ...

@Andreas: Danke für die Grüsse 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Andreas (4. Juli 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> @Andreas: Danke für die Grüsse



Gern geschehen 

Ich wünsche Euch allen eine super Transalp und gutes Wetter!
Vielleicht richtet ihr im Forum auch so einen Live-Berichte-Thread ein. Dann können wir auch mitfiebern.


----------



## Erdi01 (4. Juli 2008)

ich wünsch den *JJTlern* auch viel Spaß, gute und SICHERE Fahrt, kommt gut wieder 

Hoffe Ihr habt alle Schlafplätze, was man in den Parallenwelten liest, da hätt ich schon kein Bock mehr bevor ich den ersten Meter gefahren wäre 

*@Andreas*, soll ich Dir die Teamnamen verraten, macht's leichter dehren "Ausscheidungsfahren" zu beobachten  Wann sieht man Dich mal wieder, außer zum offizellen Anlaß  Sonntag ist IronMan !!!


----------



## Rinna (4. Juli 2008)

Andreas schrieb:


> Ich wünsche Euch allen eine super Transalp und gutes Wetter!
> Vielleicht richtet ihr im Forum auch so einen Live-Berichte-Thread ein. Dann können wir auch mitfiebern.



Danke für die guten Wünsche und schau einfach mal hier rein. 



Erdi01 schrieb:


> ich wünsch den *JJTlern* auch viel Spaß, gute und SICHERE Fahrt, kommt gut wieder


Ebenso DANKE! 


> Hoffe Ihr habt alle Schlafplätze, was man in den Parallenwelten liest, da hätt ich schon kein Bock mehr bevor ich den ersten Meter gefahren wäre


Alles paletti! 


> *@Andreas*, soll ich Dir die Teamnamen verraten, macht's leichter dehren "Ausscheidungsfahren" zu beobachten


  
Liebe Grüße
Corinna


----------



## KillerN (5. Juli 2008)

Abend zusammen !

Ich wünsche allen Transalpern eine erfolgreiche Überquerung !
Leider habe ich ja nicht alle persönlich alles Gute wünschen können, daher auf diesem Wege 
Kommt gut wieder nach Hause und passt auf eure Teamkollegen auf !

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Andreas (5. Juli 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Andreas*Wann sieht man Dich mal wieder, außer zum offizellen Anlaß  Sonntag ist IronMan !!!



Dieses und nächste WE bin ich beim Gartenzaun montieren. Den Ironman schaue ich mir diesmal nicht an. Ist auch keiner dabei den ich pers. kenne.


----------



## Sakir (6. Juli 2008)

Andreas schrieb:


> Dieses und nächste WE bin ich beim Gartenzaun montieren.



ohje ohje, das steht bei mir in KW30 an....
ca 30m doppelstabmattenzaun 1,80m

ich werde jetzt erstmal schauen wie es ist, den kippel zur spielberger platte mit 2fach zu bezwingen ))

Grüße


----------



## KillerN (6. Juli 2008)

Habe TV geschaut und als ich den Sipemue da mit den führenden Männern reden sah und er anschließend mit der zweiten Frau ins Ziel kam, war ich schon buff. Hammer Leistung !


----------



## wissefux (6. Juli 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> ... er anschließend mit der zweiten Frau ins Ziel kam ...



wie jetzt, ne frau war schneller 

iron man ffm  auf jeden fall glückwunsch sipemue


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (6. Juli 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich wollt fragen ob und wie man euerm Team beitreten kann. Komm aus Frankfurt und würd gerne mtb betreiben, leider fehlt es mir an Mitfahrern, Streckenkentnissen, und momentan (zugegebenerweise) auch noch an Kondition. 

Danke vorab


----------



## KillerN (6. Juli 2008)

Hi PC-Freak,

fahr einfachmal bei uns mit, ich selbst werde kommende Tage (ab Dienstag) jeden Abend eine Tour fahren, wohin es geht und wie lange entscheide ich spontan. Ich kann aber noch bevor ich von der Arbeit nach Hause fahre hier im Forum bekanntgeben was ich fahren werde. 

Startzeit wäre bei mir dann so zwischen 17:30 - 18 Uhr 

Interesse ?  Wie siehts mit den anderen aus ?

Grüße
Jens


----------



## [email protected] (6. Juli 2008)

Interesse an sich: Sehr gerne! Allerdings bekomm ich erst anfang der Woche mein neues Bike da sich irgend ein Schweinehund sich meines Scott's bedient hat. Also könnt ich erst gegen ende der Woche. Ich gebe bescheid wenns da ist. Wo wäre denn der Treffpunkt?


----------



## KillerN (6. Juli 2008)

Ja kein Problem, schreibe hier einfach ins Forum. Treffpunkt am Goetheturm wäre für uns beide ganz praktisch, glaube ich.

Was bekommst du denn für ein neues Bike ?


----------



## [email protected] (6. Juli 2008)

Goetheturm ist zwar ein starkes stück an weg, lässt sich aber drüber reden...

Beim Bike musste ich ein bissl aufn Preis gucken... geworden is es das hier:

http://www.zweirad-stadler.de/Fahrrad_Motorrad_Zubehoer/information.php?VID=1215375150M9h4RFwcz5AEJhwX&lss=fahrrad&aktion=&naviid=521&ArtikelID=11421&marke=&start=1&limit=20&sortby=&marken=&vonSuche=&suchOption=&suchWert=

Hält es deine Touren stand?!


----------



## KillerN (6. Juli 2008)

Klar, alle Fahrer hier sind eher Marathonmäßig orientiert, mit einigen Tourenausnahmen.

Goetheturm ist eigentlich ein ganz guter Treffpunkt um sich mit den anderen MTB'lern aus Frankfurt zu treffen (die gerade bei der JTT mitfahren).

Melde dich wenn dein Bike da ist


----------



## KillerN (6. Juli 2008)

JTT Etappe 1 Oberammergau -  Sölden:

Karsten13 (Herren): *4:53.13* Std (+43.28 min)
Abstand zum Führenden Gesamt: + 43.28 min
Patzierung Kat.: 81 Gesamt: 161 

Claudy (Mixed) *5:10.01* Std (+48.48 min)
Abstand zum Führenden Gesamt: +48.48 min
Patzierung Kat.: 24 Gesamt: 257

Kedi (Damen) *5:53.02* Std (+1.13.01 min)
Abstand zum Führenden Gesamt: +1.13.01 min
Patzierung Kat.: 9 Gesamt: 455


----------



## Erdi01 (7. Juli 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> JTT Etappe 1 Oberammergau -  Sölden:



meine Beiträge zur JTT finden sich HIER 

*@[email protected]*, welcome


----------



## Lupo (7. Juli 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> Klar, alle Fahrer hier sind eher Marathonmäßig orientiert, mit einigen Tourenausnahmen....



und bald auch immer mehr abwärtsorientiert. gelle erdi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (7. Juli 2008)

@KillerN: Mach ich!

@Erdi01: Danke dür die wilkommen-Grüße


----------



## Deleted 37613 (7. Juli 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> Ja kein Problem, schreibe hier einfach ins Forum. Treffpunkt am Goetheturm wäre für uns beide ganz praktisch, glaube ich.



Hi Killer, 

schade ist mir leider zu früh und bis zum Goetheturm brauche ich Stunden bei meinem Tempo.  

@[email protected]: Sei willkommen! 


Nächstes Mal pass es hoffentlich besser 
Nature-One


----------



## Google (7. Juli 2008)

Grüße an alle alten und neuen Mitleser....Bin auch wieder da


----------



## Deleted 37613 (7. Juli 2008)

An alle JTT-Teilnehmer meinen Respekt! 
Ihr seit echt gut.


----------



## Deleted 37613 (7. Juli 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Grüße an alle alten und neuen Mitleser....Bin auch wieder da



Grüssels Google!


----------



## Google (7. Juli 2008)

.....vom Kleinwalsertal. Auch dort lohnt es sich das MTB mitzunehmen 




















Waren im großen und ganzen ganz schön steile Aufstiege.....Aber wat mut dat mut. Jetzt bin ich schon ganz heiß auf den Alpencross 

@[email protected] Was geht ? 

Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 37613 (7. Juli 2008)

Kleinwalsertal ist echt gut und zu empfehlen!!!  

Ist das ein Ösi-Rocky?


----------



## Google (7. Juli 2008)

Nature-one schrieb:


> Ist das ein Ösi-Rocky?


 Jenau  Echt klasse das Teil. Von der Größe allerdings eher für einen Yeti gemacht


----------



## KillerN (7. Juli 2008)

Morgen die Tour werde ich eher kurz ausfallen lassen, daher fahre ich eine Runde RodgauRundweg und verbinde die Strecke noch mit dem Obertshausen Rundweg, sollten so 65km ab Heusenstamm bei rauskommen.

Startzeit: nach der Arbeit so ca. 17:30/18 Uhr von Zuhause. Zustieg überall möglich, muss es nur vorher wissen 

Jemand dabei ?


----------



## [email protected] (7. Juli 2008)

Ich leider net, mein Bike is heut per spedition rausgegangen ma schaun wanns kommt -.-


----------



## Erdi01 (7. Juli 2008)

*@Lupo*, ... die Tuningscheibe habe ich heute bekommen, die paar fehlenden Parts sind bestellt. Wenn die da sind gehts ans Finish. Und dann muß ich mal sehen was das *gelbe* mit mir vor hatt 

*@Google*, ... nicht viel, nach fast 14tägiger Bikeabstinenz 

*@Killer*, unmögliche Zeiten 

Wiso sehe ich überall Alpenbilder


----------



## Google (7. Juli 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Google*, ... nicht viel, nach fast 14tägiger Bikeabstinenz


Was issn los?  Vielleicht machen wir ne gemeinsame Aufbautour fürs WE? Ich komm mit den Bike zu Dir, dann fahren wir gemeinsam zum nächsten Bäcker  Wahrscheinlich fährst Du mich eh wieder platt 

Grüße

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (8. Juli 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Was issn los?
> Google


Mach mit so nem Dreckszahn jetzt bald 14 Tage rum, nehm heute das letzte Penicilien und darf wieder zum klemptner, ist aber zu 95% wieder OK.

Aber aus dem Grund bin ich die letzen zwei Sonntag nur ein bisschen durch die Gegend gerollt, mehr ging nicht.

Da könnt so ein Bäckerbesuch, wirklich zum ultimativen Zahntest werden 

GN8


----------



## Andreas (8. Juli 2008)

Schöne Bilder Google!


----------



## Erdi01 (8. Juli 2008)

*@Killer*, wo ist der JTT-Ergebnisdienst geblieben, ich muß ja selber suchen 

Unsere kleene Kedi hatt Ihre Teampartnerin verlohren


----------



## KillerN (8. Juli 2008)

Kommt sofort 

Morgen fahre ich wieder von Zuhause um 17:30 Uhr los und werde nochmal eine Grundlagentour abspuhlen, wo es entlang geht steht noch offen, Fahrzeit: 2,5 - 3 Std. Könnte mir was richtung Main vorstellen, werde morgen aber nochmal von Arbeit aus genaueres posten.

@Erdi Am Donnerstag würde ich gerne später starten damit du auch mitfahren kannst, hättest du denn interresse ? Das Wetter soll ja wieder besser werden  Eine lockere Binselbergtour schwebt mir da vor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KillerN (8. Juli 2008)

JTT Etappe 2 Sölden - Brixen:

Karsten13 (Herren): *5:22.29 Std* (+1:16.54 Std)
Gesamtabstand zum Führenden Kat.: + 2:00.22 Std
Patzierung Kat.: 85 Gesamt: 157

Claudy (Mixed) *6:03.56 Std* (+1:19.41 Std)
Gesamtabstand zum Führenden Kat.: +2:06.01 Std 
Patzierung Kat.: 28 Gesamt: 285

Rinna (Damen) *6:52.34 Std* (+1:42.22 Std)
Gesamtabstand zum Führenden Kat.: +3:06.42 Std 
Patzierung Kat.: 9 Gesamt: 470

Kedi (Damen) *10:00.00 Std* (+4:49.47 Std)
Gesamtabstand zum Führenden Kat.: +16:02.49 Std
Patzierung Kat.: 14 Gesamt: 546
Wegen Ausfall des Teampartners aus der Wertung künftig disqualifiziert


----------



## KillerN (8. Juli 2008)

JTT Etappe 3 Brixen - St.Vigil

Karsten13 (Herren): *4:33.01 Std* (+1:09.45 Std)
Gesamtabstand zum Führenden Kat.: + 3:10.00 Std
Patzierung Kat.: 87 Gesamt: 161

Claudy (Mixed) *4:53.39 Std* (+1:08.18 Std)
Gesamtabstand zum Führenden Kat.: +3:14.19 Std
Patzierung Kat.: 25 Gesamt: 271

Rinna (Damen) *5:57.48 Std* (+1:36.57 Std)
Gesamtabstand zum Führenden Kat.: +4:43.40 Std
Patzierung Kat.: 9 Gesamt: 464


----------



## Erdi01 (9. Juli 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> @Erdi Am Donnerstag würde ich gerne später starten damit du auch mitfahren kannst, hättest du denn interresse ? Das Wetter soll ja wieder besser werden  Eine lockere Binselbergtour schwebt mir da vor



könnt man mal wieder machen - in Memory of *RusHour* - 19 Uhr Kreishaus


----------



## KillerN (9. Juli 2008)

Ok abgemacht, LMB schenken wir uns, wer mitfahren will kanns ja im Forum schreiben


----------



## Deleted 37613 (9. Juli 2008)

Ok falls kein Termin zum Eisessen abgesagt wird bin ich Morgen mit dabei!  

/Nature-One


----------



## KillerN (9. Juli 2008)

JTT Etappe 4 St.Vigil - Sexten

Karsten13 (Herren): *3:58.04 Std* (+49.23 Std)
Gesamtabstand zum Führenden Kat.: + 3:59.20 Std
Patzierung Kat.: 93 Gesamt: 170

Claudy (Mixed) *4:08.06 Std* (+48.09 Std)
Gesamtabstand zum Führenden Kat.: +4:02.28 Std
Patzierung Kat.: 24 Gesamt: 278

Rinna (Damen) *4:50.56 Std* (+1:07.20 Std)
Gesamtabstand zum Führenden Kat.: +5:51.00 Std
Patzierung Kat.: 9 Gesamt: 453


----------



## Erdi01 (9. Juli 2008)

*@RusHour* ... Ok, dann hoffe ich mal das Wetter macht mit 

*Lagebericht aus dem Keller:*





Dritte von links ist die omniöse Tuningscheibe, die drei Löcher sind nur noch ca. 1/2 so groß wie die Originalen im "Schwarzen Teil" und verschieben damit den Zugstufeneinstellbereich in einen brauchbaren Bereich. Die drei Einschnitte zu den Löchern hin ist der Baypass um das blaue SPV-Ventil.

Zusammengesetzt habe ich die Gabel wieder, jetzt muß ich mir noch das Dämpfungsöl mischen und rein damit. Und wenn ich Glück habe funktiniert das Ganze dann wie es soll


----------



## Erdi01 (9. Juli 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> JTT Etappe 4 St.Vigil - Sexten



Ok, aus der Teamwertung ist sie raus, aber so schlecht ist sie nun auch wieder nicht, dass Du sie ganz unterschlagen mußt 

12. Individual Finisher, Mühlheim          1974 Wasserträger                *3:53.36,0*     44.50,6 (455-A)


----------



## KillerN (9. Juli 2008)

Diese Aufgabe wollte ich dir überlassen 

Hammer Zeit ! Was war mit Karsten heute los ? Selbst Anke ist fast rangekommen ... (da muss wohl einer mal mehr trainieren  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (9. Juli 2008)

... der wollt die ersten Tage nur schnell wieder im trockenen sein. Heute war's Wetter schön, da hatt er sich zwischendurch mal gesonnt


----------



## Lupo (10. Juli 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ...Und wenn ich Glück habe funktiniert das Ganze dann wie es soll



und ich hab gestern schonmal ne nette teststrecke für das teil gefunden

übrigens, nette kundinnen habt ihr in langen


----------



## KillerN (10. Juli 2008)

Wetter passt, dann bis 19 Uhr am Kreishaus Dietzenbach


----------



## Deleted 37613 (10. Juli 2008)

Bin definitiv dabei! Bis nachher.


----------



## KillerN (10. Juli 2008)

JTT Etappe 5 Sexten - Falcade

Karsten13 (Herren): *5:13.56 Std* (+1:02.05 Std)
Gesamtabstand zum Führenden Kat.: + +5:01.25 Std
Patzierung Kat.: 89 Gesamt: 161

Claudy (Mixed) *5:43.12 Std* (+1:14.14 Std)
Gesamtabstand zum Führenden Kat.: +5:16.43 Std
Patzierung Kat.: 24 Gesamt: 271

Rinna (Damen) *6:32.37 Std* (+1:20.57 Std)
Gesamtabstand zum Führenden Kat.: +6:14.11 Std
Patzierung Kat.: 9 Gesamt: 450

Kedi (individual finisher) *5:07.15 Std*


----------



## Erdi01 (10. Juli 2008)

*@Killer, Nature* ... ich werd auch da sein und habe ein Trikot dabei, damit ich aus der Nummer endlich draußen bin 

*@Lupo*, ist sie tatsächlich bei Euch erschiehen, ich dachte wenn ich schon nie kann, schick ich mal eine nette Vertretung. Ein Grund mehr für mich doch mal zu erscheihnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 37613 (10. Juli 2008)

@Erdi, Killer: Seit ihr gut nach Hause gekommen? Hätte ruhig noch eine Stunde hell sein können . 
War ne toll Tour!


----------



## Erdi01 (10. Juli 2008)

Ich habe seit Ende des WIPOKAS, das erste Mal unter der Woche auf dem Rad gesessen  Ich nätt's mal lieber sein lassen, hätte ich mir ein Plattfuß erspart 

Ne, hatt Spaß gemacht und ruft nach Wiederholung  Mußten natürlich durch den Zeitverzug auch gut am Horn reißen ...

*@Kedi*, Dein Trikot is jetzt bei Killer, Rest --> PN


----------



## KillerN (11. Juli 2008)

JTT Etappe 6 Falcade - Feltre

Karsten13 (Herren): *4:37.44 Std* (+1:06.57 Std)
Gesamtabstand zum Führenden Kat.: +6:08.22 Std
Patzierung Kat.: 95 Gesamt: 174

Claudy (Mixed) *5:11.49 Std* (+1:24.13 Std)
Gesamtabstand zum Führenden Kat.: +6:40.57 Std
Patzierung Kat.: 31 Gesamt: 293

Rinna (Damen) *5:51.34 Std* (+1:33.19 Std)
Gesamtabstand zum Führenden Kat.: +7:47.31 Std
Patzierung Kat.: 9 Gesamt: 449

Kedi (individual finisher) *4:27.04 Std*


----------



## Google (13. Juli 2008)

Und was seid Ihr heute gefahren, bzw. macht Ihr morgen so?  Mer hört ja net mer viel.

Ich bin morgen seit langem mal wieder im Taunus. Mal schauen ob ich bei x-rossi und dem Rest mitkomm 

Killer, ich hab ja lange auf Deine Terminansage für den Taunus gewartet....Was ist Dir dazwischen gekommen Wieder was Blondes? 

So, ich geh schlafen...

Gnacht allerseits


----------



## Erdi01 (13. Juli 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Und was seid Ihr heute gefahren, bzw. macht Ihr morgen so?  Mer hört ja net mer viel.



ich komme gerade von der Hochzeitsfeier aus'em Keller ... 

Zuvor habe ich eins meiner Heimantreviere per Renner inspiziert ... Hohl, Molkenberg, Oberschur, Krombach, Schöllgrippen, Daxberg, Johannesberg, Hohl ... allein das genannte sorgt für HM im 4stelligen Bereich. Dann halt noch An- und Abfahrt. 

Das ist eine meine Trainingsrunden, die ich mittlerweile schon im vierten Jahr fahre! Kurz und knackig. Diese oder meine vergleichbare ODW-Runde einmal die Woche fahren, das langt um mein Level zu halten. Mehr muß ich gar nicht tun.

Und morgen, sprich heute werde ich wohl nochmal im Keller nach dem rechten schauen


----------



## Google (13. Juli 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Zuvor habe ich eins meiner Heimantreviere per Renner inspiziert ... Hohl, Molkenberg, Oberschur, Krombach, Schöllgrippen, Daxberg, Johannesberg, Hohl ... allein das genannte sorgt für HM im 4stelligen Bereich. Dann halt noch An- und Abfahrt.
> 
> Das ist eine meine Trainingsrunden, die ich mittlerweile schon im vierten Jahr fahre! Kurz und knackig.


Genau in der Reihenfolge und ausgeschildert?  Wäre ja auch für mich eine optimale Hausrunde für den Renner  Wie siehts da eigentlich mit dem Verkehr unter der Woche aus  Renner fahr ich aus dem Grund bisher ja nur am WE.

Ps. ab den nächsten WE´s geht ja sicherlich wieder was Geminsames


----------



## Erdi01 (13. Juli 2008)

*@Google*, ausgeschildert JEIN, nicht alles so, dass man es auf Anhieb findet. Außerdem gibt es eine Menge Variationsmöglichkeiten. Außer im Kahltal gibt's dort wenig Verkehr. "Spessarträuber", "Spessart Traumtour" oder "Bimbach vor der Haustür", so nenne ich dort meine größeren (anspruchsvolleren) Runden. Da das außer Dich sonst keinen interessiert, biete ich von all dem hier offizell nix mehr an ...


----------



## Erdi01 (13. Juli 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Und morgen, sprich heute werde ich wohl nochmal im Keller nach dem rechten schauen



*... das Ding aus einer anderen Welt macht mir jetzt schon Angst*


----------



## puls190 (13. Juli 2008)

saustark der Gelbe Hozenbloz


----------



## KillerN (13. Juli 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Killer, ich hab ja lange auf Deine Terminansage für den Taunus gewartet....Was ist Dir dazwischen gekommen Wieder was Blondes?



Nee, brünett 

Die Tour machen wir ! Nächsten Samstag vielleicht ? Sonntag kann ich nicht, da muss ich ausnüchtern 

*KARSTEN WO BIST DU, HAST DU KEINEN FORUMS ENTZUG ?* 

*@ERDI's Bike* Das steht ja sogar von alleine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KillerN (13. Juli 2008)

Also am Samstag gab es eine spontane Tour zwischen RedRum und mir, sie führte uns zum Binselberg, Breuberg und ganz in die Nähe des Otzsbergs. Hat großen Spaß gemacht und riecht nach einer Wiederholung in diesem Sommer  Fotos werde ich mal bei Gelegenheit in unsere Gallery laden. 
Die Homepage wird auch sobald der Vertrag ausläuft auf einen neuen, schnelleren Server ziehen. Der Aufbau ist einfach zu langsam was aber am Hoster liegt 

*@Kedi* Das Trikot liegt gut verpackt, trocken und kühl gelagert in meinem Zimmer. Es kann durch eine Spessarttour ausgelöst werden


----------



## Google (14. Juli 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> Die Tour machen wir ! Nächsten Samstag vielleicht ? Sonntag kann ich nicht, da muss ich ausnüchtern


Hmm...Taunus bin ich jetzt aber schon gestern gefahren, da geht die nächsten Tage eher nix. Samstags sähe es auch eher schlecht aus und Sonntag könnte Franky evtl eine Option sein.

Schick mir doch mal ein Bild von der _Brünetten_. Ich sag Dir dann, obs Grund genug sein darf für  Deine Forums- und Bikeabwesenheiten


----------



## KillerN (14. Juli 2008)

Hätteste wohl gerne  Suche dir eine eigene


----------



## _jazzman_ (14. Juli 2008)

@[email protected] Ich habe hier einen Satz neuer, ungefahrener *Continental Mountain King Supersonic 2.4* rumliegen. Waren auf meinem Spicy drauf und benötige sie nicht. Hat jemand Interesse?


----------



## theobviousfaker (14. Juli 2008)

Hm, eventuell schon. Laut Conti-Page haben die auch 60mm. Ich hatte damals Probleme mit dem Fat Albert 60mm hinten, hat am Rahmen geschliffen wegen der superbreiten Außenstollen. Baut da der Conti dünner? Ich brauch nämlich wieder was breites hinten


----------



## _jazzman_ (14. Juli 2008)

@[email protected] Rein gefühlsäßig würde ich sagen, dass die 2.4er Mountainking schlanker sind vom Reifen jedenfalls im Vergleich gesehen zur 2.4er BigBetty


----------



## Google (14. Juli 2008)

Also meine MK 2,2 er sind wie 1,9er von Schwalbe. Wenn die 2,4er wie 2,2er Schwalbe sind, dürfte es gehen.


----------



## fohns (14. Juli 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Google*, ausgeschildert JEIN, nicht alles so, dass man es auf Anhieb findet. Außerdem gibt es eine Menge Variationsmöglichkeiten. Außer im Kahltal gibt's dort wenig Verkehr. "Spessarträuber", "Spessart Traumtour" oder "Bimbach vor der Haustür", so nenne ich dort meine größeren (anspruchsvolleren) Runden. Da das außer Dich sonst keinen interessiert, biete ich von all dem hier offizell nix mehr an ...



das kannst Du so aber nicht sagen. habe vor einiger zeit mal nachgefragt, ob wir die rennerrunde von 2007 (richtung wittgenborn) wiederholen. 
da hat niemand reagiert... 
ich würde mich schon ab und an für eine rennertour erwärmen, gerade in den spessartrevieren,
ansonsten: sehr schönes gelbes bike. die abwärtstendenzen allerorten....

und an die JTT-finisher:
superklasse! meinen respekt und glückwünsche!!!!

viele grüße an alle vom 
fohns.


----------



## theobviousfaker (14. Juli 2008)

Aha klingt doch gar nicht mal schlecht. Wo wohnst du denn jazzmann? Oder hast du Lust mal aufn Käffchen oder Bierchen vorbeizuschauen? 

Edith sagt: im großen weiten Netz schreiben se auch, das der 2,4 MTK eher wie ein 2,2er Schwalbe kommt. Steht also gar nicht schlecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _jazzman_ (14. Juli 2008)

@[email protected] ich wohne in kahl am main (bei hanau).


----------



## theobviousfaker (14. Juli 2008)

Ui, da müsste man also mehr Zeit einplanen 
Was würdest du überhaupt haben wollen für die Reifen? Muss erstmal meine Finanzen checken


----------



## Erdi01 (14. Juli 2008)

fohns schrieb:


> das kannst Du so aber nicht sagen. habe vor einiger zeit mal nachgefragt, ob wir die rennerrunde von 2007 (richtung wittgenborn) wiederholen.
> da hat niemand reagiert...
> ich würde mich schon ab und an für eine rennertour erwärmen, gerade in den spessartrevieren,
> 
> fohns.


Jederzeit 

Aber das Niemand reagiert, kenn ich. Ich habe in den letzten Wochen hier oft genug Rennerrunden angeboten. Wenn's in den Spessart geht biete ich immer Treffpunkt Dettinger Brücke mit an, da das für mich das Tor zum Spessart ist und auch für Euch Hanauer problemlos erreichbar wäre. Reaktion = NULL 

Ich kenne in dem Bereich des Spessarts fast jedes Kaff was per Renner ereichbar ist, das kann ich aber nicht von der Wetterau behaupten, da bin ich selber auf z.B. *Blacky* angewiesen 

Und was mein *Gemini* angeht, das mit dem Ständer , macht mit schon Angst vor dem wo es mit mir runner will *bibber*

*@Jazz*, wegen MK's leider zu spät, die NN's für's *gelbe* liegen schon hier und für's *blaue* sind sie zu fett. Obwohl ich hinten einen gebrauchen könnte. Am Donnerstag hatte ich keinen Durchschlag, sonder der Mantel und Latex ist seitlich aufgerissen worden. *@Killer+Nature*, kann von Glück reden, dass ich mit dem Ersatzschlauch bis Heim gekommen bin, der guggt schon aus dem Loch im Mantel raus  Muß mir jetzt UST-Flicken holen, damit sollte der Mantel noch zu retten sein.


----------



## KillerN (14. Juli 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Und was mein *Gemini* angeht, das mit dem Ständer , macht mit schon Angst vor dem wo es mit mir runner will *bibber*



Hoffentlich ist der Rahmen steif genug  



Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Killer+Nature*, kann von Glück reden, dass ich mit dem Ersatzschlauch bis Heim gekommen bin



Wieso ? Meiner war doch in Ordnung


----------



## karsten13 (14. Juli 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> *KARSTEN WO BIST DU, HAST DU KEINEN FORUMS ENTZUG ?*



hier  , Entzug? Nö. So ne Transalp reduziert einen auf Radfahren, Schlafen, Essen und K*****  .

Danke für die Glückwünsche und die Berichterstattung  . Werde in den nächsten Tagen auch noch was bloggen. Bilder gibt's schon von Rinna und mir.

n8,

Karsten.


----------



## BlackTrek (15. Juli 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> das kann ich aber nicht von der Wetterau behaupten, da bin ich selber auf z.B. *Blacky* angewiesen


I hear you!

Bin gerade von meinem Segeltörn zurück und ich glaube, ich kann erstmal keinen Meter mit dem Bike geradeaus fahren .

Wir hatten 8Bft auf dem englischen Kanal. Irgendwie schaukelts immernoch...

Wenn ich mich auch form-technisch wieder etwas aufgepeppelt habe, fahr ich mit Euch auch gerne wieder Renner. Versprochen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackTrek (15. Juli 2008)

Ach, und allen Respekt unseren JTT Finishern! Ihr seid Helden!


----------



## Erdi01 (15. Juli 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> hier
> Danke für die Glückwünsche und die Berichterstattung  . Werde in den nächsten Tagen auch noch was bloggen. Bilder gibt's schon von Rinna und mir.
> 
> n8,
> ...


schöne überbelichtete Bilder, ist man von Dir gar nicht gewohnt 

Ihr wart alle im campen , sorry das ist ein absolutes NoGo oder macht etwas diese "Hüttengaudi" den Reiz der JTT aus 

*@Blacky*, I year you too 

*@Killer*, ... bei alten Rahmen eine berechtigte Frage, für junge *Spritzer* kein Thema 

GN8


----------



## fohns (15. Juli 2008)

Erdi, BlackTrek
das wird doch dann demnächst mal was.
an diesem WE bin ich nicht da, vielleicht sollten wir für die wochen darauf (vor Googles AlpX, damit er mitfahren kann?) was ins auge fassen.


----------



## KillerN (15. Juli 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> hier  , Entzug? Nö. So ne Transalp reduziert einen auf Radfahren, Schlafen, Essen und K*****  .



Was war schlimmer, Radfahren oder K***** ?


----------



## Kedi (15. Juli 2008)

*GRATULIERE  ALLEN  JTTlern !!! *
Was für ein Erlebnis! 




KillerN schrieb:


> *@Kedi* Das Trikot liegt gut verpackt, trocken und kühl gelagert in meinem Zimmer. Es kann durch eine Spessarttour ausgelöst werden



Hey, jetzt muss ich auch noch für das Trikot arbeiten  . 

Alles klar, nach ein wenig Erholung von dieser Hammerrunde kommt die Auslösetour  . Übrigens: Die CT-Kurbel war eingepackt in der Tasche, aber dort blieb sie auch  .


----------



## Erdi01 (15. Juli 2008)

*Nächste Evolutionsstufe, man erkennt langsam wo's hingeht ... 

das kann ich nur gedpt fahren *





Aber - _Gruß an Killer_ - es hängt schon wieder , H&S haben Latex mit Franz.Ventil geliefert  

*Edith an Google:* muß das alles erst checken, aber dann ...


----------



## Erdi01 (15. Juli 2008)

*I werd narrisch ... Projekt 2009* 



​


----------



## _jazzman_ (15. Juli 2008)

@[email protected] Wat ist dat denn??? Ne abgeflexte Fatty oder ne Lefty für Sparfüchse?


----------



## Deleted 37613 (15. Juli 2008)

Das CD sieht schön aufgeräumt auf, nur ich brauch Federweg.  

Den JTT Finishern meinen Glücksstrumpf!!!


----------



## Erdi01 (15. Juli 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> @[email protected] Wat ist dat denn??? Ne abgeflexte Fatty oder ne Lefty für Sparfüchse?





Nature-one schrieb:


> Das CD sieht schön aufgeräumt auf, nur ich brauch Federweg.



Federweg habe ich bald genug 

Ich habe mal was von Fatty Solo gehört und ich habe noch ein Bild in der Totalen. Ist ein weißes BadBoy mit innenverlegten Zügen und Getriebenabe, einfach nur ... *sapper*

Das sind Bilder von der 09er Präsentation am Gardasee. Da fahren sie mit den Motos Gebirgsbäche runner  Od das mim *Gemini* auch geht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KillerN (15. Juli 2008)

OMG wer trägt denn diese Schuhe ? 

Die habe ich letztens im Schuhladen schon gesehen und mich darüber totgelacht, schrecklich


----------



## troll (16. Juli 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> OMG wer trägt denn diese Schuhe ?





adiletten  = out
croks = in 


salü
t.


----------



## Google (16. Juli 2008)

@[email protected] Welcome back. Auf  kurzen Segeltörn war ich auch 

@[email protected] Schöne Bilder. Wenn ich nicht wüßte das die geschmeidigen Beine und der Knackarsch Dir gehören, hätt ich bestimmt schon zugegriffen 

Hoffentlich sind beim Gemini bald die Traktorreifen drauf. Ohne siehts ja echt schrecklich aus.



fohns schrieb:


> Erdi, BlackTrek
> das wird doch dann demnächst mal was.
> an diesem WE bin ich nicht da, vielleicht sollten wir für die wochen darauf (vor Googles AlpX, damit er mitfahren kann?) was ins auge fassen.


Wenns ein lecker Tourchen werden soll gerne


----------



## theobviousfaker (16. Juli 2008)

Jaaaa, Tooouuurr!


----------



## fuzzball (16. Juli 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Federweg habe ich bald genug
> 
> Ich habe mal was von Fatty Solo gehört und ich habe noch ein Bild in der Totalen. Ist ein weißes BadBoy mit innenverlegten Zügen und Getriebenabe, einfach nur ... *sapper*
> 
> Das sind Bilder von der 09er Präsentation am Gardasee. Da fahren sie mit den Motos Gebirgsbäche runner  Od das mim *Gemini* auch geht ...



Hi Erdi, dass wir haarig mit den schmalen Nobbies am HR; war vergangenes WE im Harz mit einem Helius FR,da waren zunächst nur 2.2 MK SS drauf eine Katastrophe; erst das umrüsten auf die ganz schmutzige Mary in 2.35 hat den nötigen Grip und die nötige Pannensicherheit gebracht.Teste die Nobbies vielleicht hast du mehr glück
wenn das Gelbe so sehe werde ich sentimental,einfach schön
mfg


----------



## fuzzball (16. Juli 2008)

ach hier mal ein Bild aus der Nähedenke aber nur für Trekking geeignet


----------



## BlackTrek (16. Juli 2008)

fuzzball schrieb:


> ach hier mal ein Bild aus der Nähedenke aber nur für Trekking geeignet


 Sehr schön! Wenn jetzt noch das "Gestrüpp" vor dem Lenker verschwindet, optimal schlicht. Wenn man eine einteilige Lenker/Vorbau-Einheit mit Zuginnenverlegung bauen würde, wärs doch möglich 

Hm, das könnte man echt mal überlegen. Oder gleich noch ... (Träume über Bikeparts, die noch kein Mensch zuvor gesehen hat)

Aber ich sollte wirklich lieber biken als träumen. Warum ist denn die Sonne da draussen schon wieder weg, wenn der Feierabend kommt?


----------



## theobviousfaker (16. Juli 2008)

Ja du sagst es, ich war auch grad fertig auffer Arbeit, will heimradeln und während ich mir noch die Handschuh anzieh fängts an zu regnen  Hab auch noch gar nix regenbrauchbares zum biken hier.. mit Stoffklamotten im Matsch is einfach beschissäään.


----------



## Erdi01 (16. Juli 2008)

fuzzball schrieb:


> Teste die Nobbies vielleicht hast du mehr glück
> wenn das Gelbe so sehe werde ich sentimental,einfach schön
> mfg



Ich habe die MK SS auf dem Rush. Wenn ich die NN direkt daneben sehe wirken die aber schon wie Traktorreifen. Das limitierende Element werd so oder so ich sein 

*@Google*, hast recht ohne Mantel sieht das Gemini irgendwie nackt aus 

*@Blacky*, im Vergleich zu anderen Marken ist das schon extrem aufgeräumt. Sehen wir das dieses Jahr eigentlich live in Friedrichshafen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KillerN (17. Juli 2008)

Erdi hast du ein Kettenschloss auf Lager das du mir geben könntest ? 
Aufgrund eines Kettenrisses bei meiner letzten Tour würde ich nur mit Kettenschloss im Gepäck heute eine Tour starten.
Dann könnten wir wieder um 19 Uhr am Kreishaus starten ?!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Deleted 37613 (17. Juli 2008)

Heute klappts bei mir nicht.... muss arbeiten bis das Schwein pfeift.  
Gute Fahrt wünsche ich euch!


----------



## Erdi01 (17. Juli 2008)

Hallo Killer, ein Kettenschloss übrig habe ich nicht und fahren werde ich heute auch nicht mehr. Bin erst vor ein paar Minuten die Tür rein. Vllt nächsten Donnerstag, dann aber bitte mit mehr Vorlauf, übern Tag schaue ich hier selten rein ...


----------



## KillerN (17. Juli 2008)

Habe mit Kettennieter in der Trikottasche eine <2 Std Tour absolviert, Kette hielt und der Gemütszustand hat sich um 100% verbessert


----------



## karsten13 (17. Juli 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> und der Gemütszustand hat sich um 100% verbessert



hat Dich die Brünette geärgert?


----------



## KillerN (17. Juli 2008)

Ne, sie ist gerade 16.000km weit weg, habe also viel Freizeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackTrek (18. Juli 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> Ne, sie ist gerade 16.000km weit weg,


Australien?


----------



## KillerN (18. Juli 2008)

Richtig, 3 Wochen lang ...


----------



## Andreas (18. Juli 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> Richtig, 3 Wochen lang ...



Für Dich vielleicht zu lang, aber um Australien zu sehen viel zu kurz...


----------



## BlackTrek (18. Juli 2008)

Andreas schrieb:


> Für Dich vielleicht zu lang, aber um Australien zu sehen viel zu kurz...



Naja, dann fährt man halt öfter hin...


----------



## Google (18. Juli 2008)

Meine schwarze Kampfsau habe ich endlich wieder 

Hier noch ne Kurzinfo für ne mögliche Sonntagstour. Erdi01 und ich werden am Sonntag so gegen 11:00 Uhr B8 Parkplatz entweder die Kahltalumrundung fahren oder die BED oder auch DEB (Dr. Degen/Eselsweg/Birkenhainer). Das wird spontan entschieden. Geschwindigkeit wird angepasst, Pause ist wie immer dabei, entweder beim Engländer oder beim Wiesbüttsee. Die Strecken sind alle so gut 90 Km lang und um die 1600 Hm.

Wer Lust hat kann sich ja per PN melden oder auch posten, egal wo. Ich lese eh alles  Bei Interesse gibts dann auch die entgültige Startzeit/ort.

Grüße

Google


----------



## theobviousfaker (18. Juli 2008)

Ja ich denke da hab ich Lust drauf, die Frage ist, habt ihr Lust auf mich?  Konditionell noch nicht ganz auf der Höhe aber wenns gute Punkte zum früher abbrechen zwischendrin für mich gibt (Zivilisation halt, vielleicht sogar Bus oder Bahnhof) wär das wohl gut für euch. edit: wenn ihr die Geduld habt fahr ich auch bis zum bitteren Ende


----------



## Sakir (19. Juli 2008)

moin moin

sagt mal, habt ihr auch Qualitäts Probleme mit den Trikots ???
mein gefüttertes Langarmtrikot hat Mängel....
das gefütterte kommt nach aussen durch...


----------



## Google (19. Juli 2008)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> ....die Frage ist, habt ihr Lust auf mich?


 Das ist doch keine Frage!  Ist doch schön wenn wir mal wieder was gemeinsames fahren können  Die Tour ist aber schon eine Hausnummer und ohne Kondition kann ich Dir nur abraten. Es gibt keine Ausstiegsmöglichkeiten! Bitte erst mal wieder FAHREN, FAHREN, FAHREN!! 


Sakir schrieb:


> sagt mal, habt ihr auch Qualitäts Probleme mit den Trikots ???


Wie oft bist Du denn schon damit gefahren 

@[email protected] Bis Morsche  Freu mich schon


----------



## x-rossi (19. Juli 2008)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Ja ich denke da hab ich Lust drauf, die Frage ist, habt ihr Lust auf mich?  Konditionell noch nicht ganz auf der Höhe aber wenns gute Punkte zum früher abbrechen zwischendrin für mich gibt (Zivilisation halt, vielleicht sogar Bus oder Bahnhof) wär das wohl gut für euch. edit: wenn ihr die Geduld habt fahr ich auch bis zum bitteren Ende


hi theobviousfaker,

ohne dir nahe treten zu wollen: fahr nicht mit. is echt ernst gemeint. du hast eine weitaus längere pause einlegen müssen als ich, und ich habe letzte woche auf 50 km und 1300 hm kläglich verschissen. google und sein kumpel haben echt keinen spaß mit mir gehabt und ich nicht mit ihnen. ich musste so oft vom rad steigen, wie schon lange nicht mehr. wenn ich die 5 minuten verschnaufpause gebraucht hatte um nen einigermaßen normalen puls zu bekommen, wurden google und sein kumpel kalt in derzeit. optimal ist anders. 

ich mein das jetzt echt nur gut für alle beteiligten


----------



## Sakir (19. Juli 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Wie oft bist Du denn schon damit gefahren



heute das 2te mal an gehabt und bis dato 1mal gewaschen und das sogar mit extra waschmittel für funktionsfaser...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackTrek (19. Juli 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> optimal ist anders.
> 
> ich mein das jetzt echt nur gut für alle beteiligten



Das geht mir auch oft so.  Der Konditionsunterschied ist halt doch sehr gross und dann quält man sich und weiss, die anderen hätten ohne einen auch mehr Spass. Da kann man niemanden einen Vorwurf machen, es wird ja auf den Touren auch immer geduldig gewartet, aber "optimal ist anders" trifft ziemlich zu.

Also bis ich nicht wieder 3-4h am Stück mit Spass biken kann, werde ich mir sehr gut überlegen, an gemeinsamen Touren teilzunehmen. Sorry.


----------



## Erdi01 (19. Juli 2008)

Nun angezogen mit Mantel. Vorderbremse OK, Hinterradbremse hatt mich gleich mal klassisch ausgebremst, Leitung zu kurz für's BigBike 

Feder der Federgabel ist für 0,1 Tonner  Mußte ich heute gleich mal Stenger beehren, hoffentlich gibt's noch Federkids, sonst wirds richtig interessant ...


----------



## theobviousfaker (19. Juli 2008)

Bin heute nen flotten Dreißiger gefahren und die 90km am Sonntag sind gar nich das Problem aber die Höhenmeter werden mich gnadenlos zerreißen. Deswegen ists wohl besser wie ihr gesagt habt und mach ne eigene Tour.
@BlackTrek: Wenn du auch noch nicht so fit bist lass uns doch zusammen fahren? Morgen Zeit und Lust?

Bin heute auch endlich seit langem wieder mit Stollen und Klickies unterwegs gewesen, mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmh  Außerdem ist diese Federgabel ein feuchter Traum, das einzige was mich jetzt noch richtig behindert ist meine eigene Angst 

@Erdi: Son hohes Tretlager wünsch ich mir auch


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (19. Juli 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Nun angezogen mit Mantel. Vorderbremse OK, Hinterradbremse hatt mich gleich mal klassisch ausgebremst, Leitung zu kurz für's BigBike
> 
> Feder der Federgabel ist für 0,1 Tonner  Mußte ich heute gleich mal Stenger beehren, hoffentlich gibt's noch Federkids, sonst wirds richtig interessant ...



So langsam nimmt deine Todeswaffe gestallt an. Nett....


----------



## Google (19. Juli 2008)

Mit Reifen siehts doch gleich besser aus 

@[email protected] Instantcold hat mir am Donnerstag schon erzählt wie Du Dich am nächsten Tag noch geärgert hast  Ich weiß aber eigentlich gar nicht was Du willst  Für das, das Du Wochen kaum richtig fahren konntest hast Du vergangenen Sonntag echt meine Bewunderung gehabt  Wer wollte denn unbedingt die hammersteilen Trails nach oben puschen, kurz vorher noch schön ne Banane reinziehen  Und es muß ja uuunbedingt immer das mittlere Kettenblatt sein . Wie gesagt, ich wäre alleine nie auf die Idee gekommen die Wege hoch zu fahren und war selbst erstaunt, dass man die fahren kann  Du wollst Dich ja nicht abbringen lassen, selber schuld  Du bist ne echte Quälsau! Hut ab. Wie wollte ich nochmal die Tour nennen?.....*Beklopptentour 2008 *...Das warse auch 

@[email protected] Kommt halt immer drauf an was und wie man fahren will. Wenn wir zusammen fuhren, wußte doch jeder wie es wird und was man erwarten kann. Mir hats jedenfalls bisher immer gefallen wenn wir zusammen gefahren sind.... Und keiner steht dabei dem anderem im Weg. Was es für eine Tour werden soll, kann man doch bei Interesse vorher abklären und ich meine das hat bisher doch immer gut geklappt 

@[email protected] Vielleicht kann man das Trikot ja noch einschicken . Normal find ich das nicht.

@[email protected] Bald läuft wieder was  Schade, dass Du unter der Woche nicht so früh kannst, da sind die Touren kürzer und genau richtig.


----------



## RedRum05 (19. Juli 2008)

Sakir schrieb:


> moin moin
> 
> sagt mal, habt ihr auch Qualitäts Probleme mit den Trikots ???
> mein gefüttertes Langarmtrikot hat Mängel....
> das gefütterte kommt nach aussen durch...



Ja...
Ich hatte die Woche das Langarmtrikot (ohne Futter) an und plötzlich fiel mir mein Riegel aus der Tasche. Zum Glück war ich mit meinem Bruder unterwegs, der dann alles verstauen konnte. Es hatte sich die komplette Naht aufgelöst und somit war, bzw. ist die Tasche unten offen.

Ich werde mich mal mit owayo in Verbindung setzen, denn DAS kann wirklich nicht sein! Preise erhöhen und dann solche Qualitätsprobleme haben... 
Wenn noch jemand Probleme hat, bitte melden!


----------



## theobviousfaker (19. Juli 2008)

@Google: Doch doch, unter der Woche geht jetzt. Habs nur die letzte Woche irgendwie verpasst, keine Ahnung. Nur diese Woche bis Donnerstag bin ich noch abstinent, weil Prüfung  Da fahr ich höchstens ma kurz hier in der Gegend raus.


----------



## x-rossi (20. Juli 2008)

@ google: jedenfalls freue ich mich schon tierisch auf das wochenende um den 02./03. august herum


----------



## Sakir (20. Juli 2008)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Das geht mir auch oft so.  Der Konditionsunterschied ist halt doch sehr gross und dann quält man sich und weiss, die anderen hätten ohne einen auch mehr Spass. Da kann man niemanden einen Vorwurf machen, es wird ja auf den Touren auch immer geduldig gewartet, aber "optimal ist anders" trifft ziemlich zu.
> 
> Also bis ich nicht wieder 3-4h am Stück mit Spass biken kann, werde ich mir sehr gut überlegen, an gemeinsamen Touren teilzunehmen. Sorry.



kann ich bestätigen...  solange man nicht locker mitfahren kann macht das auch keinen richtigen Spass ^^




RedRum05 schrieb:


> Ich werde mich mal mit owayo in Verbindung setzen, denn DAS kann wirklich nicht sein!


super, genau richtig DRUCK machen

Nähte...ohja... ich hatte schon mittlerweile 4 Trikots bei Schneider...
1 Tasche und 3 Ärmelnähte hatten sich geöffnet....
und nun das Futter ! ! !

ich schwing mich jetzt gleich mal aufs Rennrad und düse mal gen hanau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (20. Juli 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> @ google: jedenfalls freue ich mich schon tierisch auf das wochenende um den 02./03. august herum



​
Öhhm müßte ich das wissen 

Ich bin jetzt aber sehr neugierig!


----------



## x-rossi (20. Juli 2008)

ich dachte, wir hätten diffus schon irgendwie den vogesenweg oder ähnliches datiert 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




jedenfalls steht bei mir die nächste tour an besagtem wochenende an. ob jetzt vogesenweg oder nicht, ob ihr an dem we zeit habt oder nicht  - ich übe schon fleißig für das wochenende


----------



## Google (20. Juli 2008)

Ach joh, hört sich doch gut an. In einem moderaten Tempo fahrend, könnte ich mich dafür begeistern . Und Du Erdi01 ?? Andreas hatte ja auch mal Interesse angemeldet


----------



## theobviousfaker (20. Juli 2008)

Eine Tour für die ich mich interessieren könnte oder noch zu hart..?


----------



## x-rossi (20. Juli 2008)

ist das die tour mit 90 km, 2250 hm?


----------



## theobviousfaker (20. Juli 2008)

Habt ihr auch eben diese 10% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit gesehen?  Ich war da grad mit ärmellosem Hemd im Wald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (20. Juli 2008)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Habt ihr auch eben diese 10% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit gesehen?  Ich war da grad mit ärmellosem Hemd im Wald



....im taunus wars trocken aber a*****kalt...


----------



## KillerN (20. Juli 2008)

... gestern wars schwühl...


----------



## Google (20. Juli 2008)

Nette Tour heute: 110 Km, gut 1800 Hm und ein 19 er Schnitt. 

Und es war nicht arschkalt 

Edit: Vogesenweg hat dann eher mehr als 100 Km und 2500 Hm


----------



## BlackTrek (20. Juli 2008)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> @BlackTrek: Wenn du auch noch nicht so fit bist lass uns doch zusammen fahren? Morgen Zeit und Lust?


Uuups! Habs erst jetzt gelesen. Sorry.

Ich war heute 1,5h im Wald unterwegs und bin dann schön nassgeregnet worden . Wo ist denn hier der Sommer, bitte?


----------



## Erdi01 (20. Juli 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Nette Tour heute: 110 Km, gut 1800 Hm und ein 19 er Schnitt.


Jo, immer wieder nett um den Kahlgrund  Die Dusche haben wir auch abbekommen ... und den schmierigen Anstieg aus Affolderbach lieb von mal zu mal mehr 

GN8


----------



## karsten13 (20. Juli 2008)

ich glaub ich hab das Erdi-Keller-Syndrom 
Hatte heute Null Bock auf Radfahren und hab nur rumgeschraubt 

Mein MTB war schon wieder platt  und der Renner stand noch von der JTT völlig eingesaut hier rum.

Apropos JTT, hab hier mal was aufgeschrieben.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Erdi01 (21. Juli 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Apropos JTT, hab hier mal was aufgeschrieben.
> 
> Gruss,
> 
> Karsten.


Schöner Bericht  Aber wenn ich das so lese frage ich mich "Warum tut man sich das an"


----------



## Kedi (21. Juli 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> ich glaub ich hab das Erdi-Keller-Syndrom
> Hatte heute Null Bock auf Radfahren und hab nur rumgeschraubt
> 
> Mein MTB war schon wieder platt  und der Renner stand noch von der JTT völlig eingesaut hier rum.
> ...





Danke für diesen wieder mal geilen Bericht! Und diesen "Furunkelpass" habe ich irgendwo im Hinterkopf eingebrannt  ! Bis an die Kotzgrenze!

Meinen Renner habe ich dieses WE am Samstag abend ausgepackt, am Sonntag früh geputzt/gecheckt, alle Teile wieder drangeschraubt ... und dann ging es eine RennerRunde in den Spessart  . Mit meinem zukünftigen Teampartner B  . 

... man sind die Berge hier flach  ...


----------



## Google (21. Juli 2008)

Guten Morgen allerseits

*hat jemand Lust und Laune und vor allem die Möglichkeit am Freitag frei zu machen, zwecks längerer Mountainbike oder Rennertour?* Ich werde zu 99% am Wochende zu nix kommen, deshalb meine Anfrage. Das Wetter soll ja wieder sommerlich werden und ein verlängertes WE ist doch auch was...oder 

Würd mich freuen wenn was gehen wird

Grüße

Google


----------



## Lupo (21. Juli 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> ich glaub ich hab das Erdi-Keller-Syndrom
> Hatte heute Null Bock auf Radfahren und hab nur rumgeschraubt ...



ist doch irgendwie verständlich nach soner veranstaltung aber dafür hattest du genug zeit um ausführich zu bloggen

an was schraubste dann rum? auch sowas wie der erdi

@google: mangels vertretung geht bei mir werktags grad garnix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fohns (21. Juli 2008)

Google schrieb:


> hat jemand Lust und Laune und vor allem die Möglichkeit am Freitag frei zu machen, zwecks längerer Mountainbike oder Rennertour



mal sehen, ob was geht, Google.
urlaub hab ich ja noch, ich werde mich nochmal melden, ob ich auch frei bekommen kann


----------



## Erdi01 (21. Juli 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> ich glaub ich hab das *Erdi-Keller-Syndrom*


Yes - ich hab's endlich zur anerkannten Krankheit geschafft 



Lupo schrieb:


> an was schraubste dann rum? auch sowas wie der erdi


wiso werde ich gerade den Eindruck nicht los, als ob es da jemand kaum erwarten kann mich irgendwo runterzustürzen


----------



## Andreas (21. Juli 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Yes - ich hab's endlich zur anerkannten Krankheit geschafft



Ich dachte ein Syndrom ist so eine unerforschte Krankheit, aber Erdi hat ja auch schon für Heilung gesorgt:



			
				Wetter.com schrieb:
			
		

> Schluss mit dem schlechten Wetter in Hessen. Zur Wochenmitte beschert uns das Hoch "Volker" Sonne pur und steigende Temperaturen.


----------



## Google (21. Juli 2008)

fohns schrieb:


> mal sehen, ob was geht, Google.
> urlaub hab ich ja noch, ich werde mich nochmal melden, ob ich auch frei bekommen kann


Oli, die 1% sind eingetroffen!  Ich kann nun doch am WE fahren. Schade, so neben der Reihe biken macht auch immer wieder mal Spass. Sorry für meinen Schnellschuss aber ich hätte nicht gefragt wenn ich mir nicht so sicher gewesen wäre. Na ja, wenigstens einen Tag Urlaub gespart  

Grüße

Frank


----------



## fohns (22. Juli 2008)

kein problem.
wird nachgeholt. leider ist mein urlaub dann erstmal vorbei...


----------



## _jazzman_ (22. Juli 2008)

@[email protected] Wann wird denn die gelbe Puddingbrummsel das erste mal ausgeführt...? Haben hier bei uns ein paar nette Trails und Abfahrten, da würde sie sich sicher wohl fühlen. Und wenn man sich die  Bikeentwicklung bei den Wölfen anschaut, wäre sie dort auch  in guter Gesellschaft und unter ihrer Gleichen.


----------



## Erdi01 (22. Juli 2008)

*@Jazz*, das *gelbe* muß doch weiblich sein, zickt nur rum, will die Bremse nett 

Stahlflex ist zu krazig und wird gerade getauscht gegen normale lange Leitungen, dann nur noch Schaltzüge, Pedale und ... hoffentlich noch zu bekommen ... eine weichere Feder, damit sich vorn auch was rührt ... und dann kann ich kommen


----------



## _jazzman_ (22. Juli 2008)

@[email protected] Na das klingt doch ganz gut, dann hoff ich mal, dass Du mit dem gelben Zicklein und der Bremse einig wirst.


----------



## Andreas (23. Juli 2008)

Tourankündigung:

Am Sonntag gibt es eine reine Eisbären Tour "Rund um Darmstadt" über die Burg Frankenstein (ca. 60 km und 600 hm). Anschliessend gibt es bei uns im Garten Kaffee und Kuchen. Alle Eisbären/innen sind herzlich eingeladen.

Den LMB Eintrag gibt es hier!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (23. Juli 2008)

Na toll, ne Tour wo ich mitfahren kann aber nich darf   

Wer am Sonntag Lust auf eine ähnliche Tour hat kann sich gern bei mir melden, sonst fahr ich wieder allein los   Samstags kann ich vorraussichtlich nur Abends, weil ich vorher arbeiten muss. Bei Bedarf auch andersrum, morgens fahren, Abends arbeiten  bin da flexibel.


----------



## Google (23. Juli 2008)

Andreas schrieb:


> Tourankündigung:
> 
> Am Sonntag gibt es eine reine Eisbären Tour "Rund um Darmstadt" über die Burg Frankenstein (ca. 60 km und 600 hm). Anschliessend gibt es bei uns im Garten Kaffee und Kuchen. Alle Eisbären/innen sind herzlich eingeladen.
> 
> Den LMB Eintrag gibt es hier!


  Bin dabei. Vielleicht kommen zum Kaffee noch Kind und Kegel dazu  Danke für die Einladung.

Endlich kommt der Sommer wieder  Schon gemerkt?

@[email protected] Vielleicht geht ja kommende Woche etwas Gemeinsames.


----------



## theobviousfaker (23. Juli 2008)

Ja gerne doch aber ich muss auch schon diese Woche fahren


----------



## Erdi01 (23. Juli 2008)

Andreas schrieb:


> Tourankündigung:
> 
> Am Sonntag gibt es eine reine Eisbären Tour "Rund um Darmstadt" über die Burg Frankenstein (ca. 60 km und 600 hm). Anschliessend gibt es bei uns im Garten Kaffee und Kuchen. Alle Eisbären/innen sind herzlich eingeladen.
> 
> Den LMB Eintrag gibt es hier!


bin natürlich dabei 

... und habe vor direkt von mir mit dem Radl gemühtlich anzureisen, damit genügend Zeit bleibt die Strasse zu suchen  Für Interessenten hieße das *10:30 Kreishaus Dietzenbach.*

Warum erzählen die jetzt von Gewittern


----------



## Deleted 37613 (23. Juli 2008)

Andreas schrieb:


> Tourankündigung:
> 
> Am Sonntag gibt es eine reine Eisbären Tour "Rund um Darmstadt" über die Burg Frankenstein (ca. 60 km und 600 hm). Anschliessend gibt es bei uns im Garten Kaffee und Kuchen. Alle Eisbären/innen sind herzlich eingeladen.
> 
> Den LMB Eintrag gibt es hier!



Hi Andreas, 

gerne wäre ich dabei... ich habe Bereitschaft und muss erst jemand finden der meine Arbeit macht! Wenn ich das schaffe bin ich mit dabei. 
@Erdi01: Dann bin ich auch um 10:30 Uhr am Kreishaus. 

Viele Grüße 
Thomas


----------



## Andreas (25. Juli 2008)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Na toll, ne Tour wo ich mitfahren kann aber nich darf



Du kannst gerne mitfahren. Schließlich bist Du ja auch schon ein halber Eisbär. 


@NatureOne: Ich hoffe Du kommst mit und findest noch jemanden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (25. Juli 2008)

Na aufdrängen möcht ich mich nich aber ich fahr natürlich auch gern mit, also wenn der Rest nix dagegen hat?


----------



## Lupo (25. Juli 2008)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> ...also wenn der Rest nix dagegen hat?



ich hab nix dagegen


----------



## Google (25. Juli 2008)

Na ja,...Ok,...Wenns unbedingt sein muß  Fahr halt mit


----------



## Lupo (26. Juli 2008)

Andreas schrieb:


> Tourankündigung:...
> Den LMB Eintrag gibt es hier!



wo ist des genau in maps gibts nur die tannenstrasse


----------



## Andreas (26. Juli 2008)

Lupo schrieb:


> wo ist des genau in maps gibts nur die tannenstrasse



Am besten parkst Du in der Tannenstraße und fährst dann mit dem Rad (ganz am Ende der Tannenstraße) rechts in die Reihenhaussiedlung. Das ist in Google Maps das große U. Wir wohnen ohne Hausnummer links neben der Nr. 10. Es gibt auch kein Straßenschild.


----------



## Erdi01 (26. Juli 2008)

*@Lupo, all* ... ich nehme Euch auch gern ab *Dietzenbach Kreishaus 10:30* mit  Kommen auch "nur" 27 KM einfach dazu  

Aber lasst das mal mit den Gewittern, im Moment sieht es hier übel aus  Ich muß schon wieder an Hagel denken ...


----------



## Lupo (26. Juli 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Lupo, all* ... ich nehme Euch auch gern ab *Dietzenbach Kreishaus 10:30* mit  Kommen auch "nur" 27 KM einfach dazu  ...



..plus 15 von of nach dtz EINFACH! gibt in der summe 144km für ne kaffeefahrt von der aufstehzeit mal ganz abgesehn


----------



## Erdi01 (26. Juli 2008)

Lupo schrieb:


> ..plus 15 von of nach dtz EINFACH! gibt in der summe 144km für ne kaffeefahrt von der aufstehzeit mal ganz abgesehn


... ja UND ... damit habt Ihr Euch Kaffee und Kuchen wenigstens verdiehnt


----------



## karsten13 (26. Juli 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Aber lasst das mal mit den Gewittern, im Moment sieht es hier übel aus



war das ne Tour heute  .
Wenn ich denn mal alleine fahre, gibt's garantiert das volle Programm.
Erst bei voller Fahrt eingefedert und mit der Pedale an nem Stein hängengeblieben, krasser Abflug  und dann noch den roten Punkt runter voll ins Gewitter gekommen. Naja, Gewitter ist untertrieben, war eher Weltuntergang. Sehen konnte man fast nix mehr, bin halt einfach dem Fluss gefolgt  . Bei Ciclosport gibt's glaub ich ne Tacho-Absauf-Garantie  und die Bremsbeläge hinten sind auch net mehr da.

So, und jetzt geh ich einen Saufen.

Prost,

Karsten.


----------



## theobviousfaker (27. Juli 2008)

Ja, sagt mal, wie kommt ihr denn so alle zum Treffpunkt? Danke an Erdi für das Angebot aber da geh ich mit Lupo konform, 144 sind wohl doch etwas hart  und außerdem viel zu früh, is ja jetzt scho nach zwölf.
Fährt jemand mim Auto und hat noch Platz? Ansonsten wohl S-Bahn nach Wixhausen, von da sinds so knapp 10km nach Worfelden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (27. Juli 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> So, und jetzt geh ich einen Saufen.
> 
> Prost,



OOOoooooohje )) dann war es kritisch ^^


----------



## KillerN (27. Juli 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> war das ne Tour heute  .
> Wenn ich denn mal alleine fahre, gibt's garantiert das volle Programm.
> Erst bei voller Fahrt eingefedert und mit der Pedale an nem Stein hängengeblieben, krasser Abflug  und dann noch den roten Punkt runter voll ins Gewitter gekommen. Naja, Gewitter ist untertrieben, war eher Weltuntergang. Sehen konnte man fast nix mehr, bin halt einfach dem Fluss gefolgt  . Bei Ciclosport gibt's glaub ich ne Tacho-Absauf-Garantie  und die Bremsbeläge hinten sind auch net mehr da.



Man da lässt man dich einmal alleine fahren 

Ist aber nix schlimmes passiert beim Abflug oder ? 
Wäre ja perfektes Wetter für mich gewesen  und wo sind denn deine Bremsbeläge ?


----------



## Lupo (27. Juli 2008)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> J...
> Fährt jemand mim Auto und hat noch Platz? ...



leider net, mein auto hat nur 2 sitzplätze...


----------



## theobviousfaker (27. Juli 2008)

Jo, hab ich mir schon gedacht, ihr seid ja sowieso schon zu zweit unterwegs  Da wirds meistens eng. Hab übrigens 90km auf der Uhr, gar nich so wenig bis zum Frank aber es fühlt sich sehr kurz an.  Argh, gleich kommt der Erdi mit seinen 130+


----------



## Lupo (27. Juli 2008)

erst ich mit 67km

danke andreas für die perfekt geguidete tour
und danke auch für lecker kaffee und kuchen


wers noch net kennt:  http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=olhczmTbB4I


----------



## Google (27. Juli 2008)

Ich fands schön, dass man sich mal wieder gesehen hat 

Ausser beim Erdi01 ists ja sehr selten geworden.

Danke fürs Guiden und die gute Nachversorgung


----------



## karsten13 (27. Juli 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> Ist aber nix schlimmes passiert beim Abflug oder ?



nö, dicker Zeh tut weh und ne Rippe. Und die Kurbel/Tretlager hat auf einmal mächtig viel Spiel, neue liegt aber schon hier rum ...



KillerN schrieb:


> Wäre ja perfektes Wetter für mich gewesen  und wo sind denn deine Bremsbeläge ?



Bei dem Wetter hätte ich Dich so gern rumheulen gesehen  , Bremsbeläge sind seit eben wieder da  .

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Erdi01 (27. Juli 2008)

Lupo schrieb:


> wers noch net kennt:  http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=olhczmTbB4I



DAS, hatte ich auch gemeint, aber wehe sie ist richtig warmgelaufen ... *KLICK KLACK *  

*@Cloudy, Andy+klein Faby*, DANKE für den schönen Tag


----------



## Erdi01 (27. Juli 2008)

... und das ist die *Chart Version*  Und schon verdienst Du mit so nem Sch... ein Arsch voll Geld


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (28. Juli 2008)

Oh ja das köstliche Tourende mit Original Eisbärentorte darf nicht unerwähnt bleiben  Vielen Dank euch beiden


----------



## Andreas (28. Juli 2008)

Schön da es euch gefallen hat und gut dass das Gewitter an uns vorbei gezogen ist.
Ich fand den Tag mit Euch auch gelungen!

Hier gibt es die nicht verwackelten Bilder zur Tour.


----------



## Deleted 37613 (28. Juli 2008)

Leider hatte ich Bereitschaft und konnte deshalb nicht mit dabei sein... 
Schade!


----------



## Erdi01 (31. Juli 2008)

ferdisch ... und vor lauter Begeisterung gleich mal aufgeknöpft 





eh nix los und langweilig hier ... ich nehm mir ne Auszeit ...  

... und überlege schon mal was ich für meine Räder verlangen kann ...


----------



## RedRum05 (1. August 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ... und überlege schon mal was ich für meine Räder verlangen kann ...



...schick, schick... 
Welche Sportart ist denn jetzt dran? So langsam hast du ja alles ausprobiert und hast auch alles...?! 
Kommt auf jeden Fall richtig gut und gefällt mir mit na normalen Gabel


----------



## BlackTrek (1. August 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> [
> ferdisch ... und vor lauter Begeisterung gleich mal aufgeknöpft





Und wann wird´s mal gefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (1. August 2008)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Kommt auf jeden Fall richtig gut und gefällt mir mit na normalen Gabel


... die immer noch nicht die richtige Feder drinnen hatt. Fällt mir gerade ein 



BlackTrek schrieb:


> Und wann wird´s mal gefahren?


ich denke so viel und oft, wie Du Dein Rocky ... also eigentlich NIE


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (1. August 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ... und überlege schon mal was ich für meine Räder verlangen kann ...



Du willst es verkaufen??


----------



## BlackTrek (1. August 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ich denke so viel und oft, wie Du Dein Rocky ... also eigentlich NIE



OOooch, das ist nicht wahr! Ich fahr es nur nie bei einer Eisbärentour...

Wenn allerdings eine Eisbärentour (oder zwei oder drei) mal am Gardasee stattfinden würden, ja dann! Dann vielleicht schon!

Also wie wär´s?


----------



## Lupo (1. August 2008)

...oder mal wieder an der mosel?


----------



## Erdi01 (1. August 2008)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Du willst es verkaufen??


alles kann, nix muß ... die Sache mit der Feder gestalltet sich schon schwierig   Und bevor ich ein A... voll Geld in eine neue Gabel investiere ...


----------



## Erdi01 (1. August 2008)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Wenn allerdings eine Eisbärentour (oder zwei oder drei) mal am Gardasee stattfinden würden, ja dann! Dann vielleicht schon!
> 
> Also wie wär´s?





Lupo schrieb:


> ...oder mal wieder an der mosel?



also ich habe ab 25. August URLAUB ...


----------



## Erdi01 (1. August 2008)

*@Claudy, Karsten13*  wie wäre es mal mit was anderem als Taunus 

Google und ich treffen uns *morgen 11 Uhr Dettinger Brücke* und durchqueren den Spassart bis Lohr. Zurück durch's Hafenlohrtal = Traumstecke. So in etwas 180 KM 2000+X HM, weis ich nicht genau. Ist auch für mich eine neue Zusammenstellung. Würde Euch gern mal wieder zu Gesicht bekommen ...


----------



## Claudy (1. August 2008)

Huhu Erdi,

.........schade . Alleine finde ich den Weg von Ginnheim bis zur Dettinger Brücke nicht (K13 hat morgen schon was anderes vor ) und mein Auto habe ich letzte Woche verkauft. 

Euch beiden wünsche ich ganz viel Spaß . Wir sehen uns bestimmt bald auf einer Eisbären Tour. Bin nun gaaaanz entspannt  .

Liebe Grüße Anke


----------



## karsten13 (2. August 2008)

Claudy schrieb:


> K13 hat morgen schon was anderes vor )



stimmt, hatte zum Geburtstag ein Fahrtechnik-Seminar bekommen, das war schon Do.+Fr. Abend und nun noch heute am Frankenstein  , mal schaun, ob's hilft  .

Danach kann ich dann Erdi's gelbes Monster fahren  .

n8,

Karsten.


----------



## KillerN (2. August 2008)

Mist, hätte ich mal früher ins Forum geschaut, leider ist 11 Uhr jetzt nicht mehr zu schaffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (2. August 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> alles kann, nix muß ... die Sache mit der Feder gestalltet sich schon schwierig   Und bevor ich ein A... voll Geld in eine neue Gabel investiere ...



Nur mal aus reine neugier, was könntest du denn für das Bike verlangen??
So pie mal Daum...


----------



## karsten13 (2. August 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> Mist, hätte ich mal früher ins Forum geschaut, leider ist 11 Uhr jetzt nicht mehr zu schaffen



Du hast ein Rennrad?


----------



## KillerN (3. August 2008)

Hmm hätte wohl doch noch etwas länger schlafen sollen


----------



## Google (3. August 2008)

..


----------



## Erdi01 (3. August 2008)

*und wenn er nicht am Filmen war, hatt er schon bestellt ... 4 Weizen* 





*noch 22 Kilometern Einsamkeit, dann das ...*





OK keine Weizen sondern Kaffee und Kuchen, dummerweise habe ich meine Beine dort stehen lassen. Jedenfalls warens sie die anschließenden Kilometer nicht mehr anwesend 

Die Strecke war größtensteils traumhaft, keine Sau ist einem kilometerlang begegnet. Um Höhenmeter sind wir wieder betrogen worden, nach 189 KM hatte ich sie aber nicht mehr vermisst. Nur über Sulzbach, Niedernberg den Spessart zu verlassen taugt nix ...

Anscheihnend habe ich für so Touren momentan gar nicht mehr die Kondition  Mir aber auch egal, ich werd mich jetzt vermehr der Farbe *gelb* hingeben. Mal sehen ob ich mir heute Mittag mal ein Plätzchen zum Fotoshooting suche und dabei das erste Mal auf dem *gelben* sitze 

*@Sofa*, so ein *Unikat* wie meins, sollte schon 1500 erzielen können.


----------



## Erdi01 (4. August 2008)

Die erste kleine Runde mit dem *Gelben*, erster Eindruck ... sehr komfortables Hollandrad 

Nur lange nicht ausgereizt. Wie auf dem Bild zu sehen vorn nur max 102mm Federweg nutzbar dank extra harter Feder  Die 102 nutzt die Sherman nur wenn man über einen 30cm Absatz blumbst, sonst ist es noch weniger  Hinten hat das Gemini auch nicht mehr gefedert, aber das ist kein Problem, einfach Luft aus dem Dämpfer und gut. Ich liebe Luftfederelemente, die sind so unkompliziert 

Nur vorn  Die für mich passende Feder ist nicht mehr lieferbar, wenigstens habe ich bei bike-componets noch EIN STÜCK  Restbestand gefunden, ein Federkid in mittel (68-77Kg). Natürlich gleich bestellt und jetzt warte ich erstmal ob oder was da wirklich kommt ...

Und dann wird richtig getestet, mit Helm und *Handschuh*  Den Yeti-Schriftzug hatts ich mir schon halb in die Haut tätowiert


----------



## BlackTrek (4. August 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *und wenn er nicht am Filmen war, hatt er schon bestellt ... 4 Weizen*



Wo ich grade meine Gitarre in der Hand hatte, hab ich mal etwas Soundtrack dafür gebastelt. Wie sehr sich der Eindruck mit der entsprechenden Musik doch ändern kann... 






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U2Un9ngV_9c


----------



## Marathon2004 (4. August 2008)

Ihr habt ja ne tolle Tour gehabt.  Schade, hätte vor dem WE mal rein schauen sollen.


----------



## Google (4. August 2008)

Menno!!!  Jetzt muß ich warten bis ich daheim bin um mir Dein Kunstwerk anschauen zu können 

Bin dodaaal gespannt auf Deine Ergüsse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _jazzman_ (4. August 2008)

@[email protected] Wie schauts aus morgen Abend 1900 P+R Wilhelmsbad? BlackTrek will auch vorbei kommen. Dann kannste dein gelbes Hollandrad ausführen...


----------



## Adrenalino (4. August 2008)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Wo ich grade meine Gitarre in der Hand hatte, hab ich mal etwas Soundtrack dafür gebastelt. Wie sehr sich der Eindruck mit der entsprechenden Musik doch ändern kann...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 
Sehr geil!

"Volker, net so schneeeellll....."


----------



## BlackTrek (4. August 2008)

Danke!

Vllt mach ich auch irgendwann noch einen "richtigen" Song drauss. Google muss dann aber noch ein bisschen mehr singen...


----------



## Google (4. August 2008)

Isch werf misch weg!! 

Das rockt! 

Ab sofort bist Du für die Nachbearbeitung/Vertonung  unserer zunächst langweiligen Filmchen zuständig  

Den "Idiot" vom Erdi01 hätste noch einbauen müssen: Falleriii *Idiot! *falleraaaaa *Idiot!*, fallerie *Idiot!*


----------



## Erdi01 (4. August 2008)

*@Blacky*, Perfekt, bist engagiert  Ähhh, wie selbst gespielt ist das auch noch, Du kannst das ja wirklich  

*@Jazz*, das pack ich doch nett  Müssen wir auf ein WE vertagen und noch passt es mit der Federgabel nett.


----------



## theobviousfaker (4. August 2008)

Die Vertonung ist echt genial  Die E-Gittare zum Falleri-Fallera ist errrstklassig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (4. August 2008)

hammer


----------



## Andreas (5. August 2008)

Oh, ich darf der Erste sein 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag 
und viel Glück & Gesundheit liebe Martina!

Lass Dich heute schön feiern!


----------



## Erdi01 (5. August 2008)

Andreas schrieb:


> Oh, ich darf der Erste sein
> 
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag
> und viel Glück & Gesundheit liebe Martina!
> ...


Du darfst nur der erste sein, weil wir gestern nicht bis Mitternacht im Lokal sitzen bleiben wollten 

Aber jetzt auch von mir ...

*ALLES LIEBE UND GUTE ZUM GEBURTSTAG* 

Schönen Tag, heute muß Lupo alleine schaffen


----------



## Cloudy22 (5. August 2008)

Hallo Martina,

auch von uns *ALLES GUTE ZU DEINEM GEBURTSTAG*!!!!!!!!



Claudia und Fabi


----------



## BlackTrek (5. August 2008)

Liebe Martina,
auch von mir ALLES GUTE ZUM GEBURTSTAG
und Glück und Gesundheit weiterhin!


----------



## Google (5. August 2008)

Martina, *ALLES GUTE ZU DEINEM GEBURTSTAG!* 

Feier schön


----------



## BlackTrek (5. August 2008)

Hups, hab das irgendwie übersehen:



Lupo schrieb:


> ...oder mal wieder an der mosel?


Aber gerne! Wann?


----------



## KillerN (5. August 2008)

*Von mir natürlich auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag  *

@Blacktrek SEHR GEIL SEHR GEIL 

Ich habe auch wieder große Lust an der HP weiter zu arbeiten, aber derzeit ist einfach keine Zeit bei dem schönen Wetter, will dann nach der Arbeit lieber aufs MTB. Wenn ich dann aber das Update hochlade wird einiges sich geändert haben  

Gruß
Jens


----------



## Miss Marple (5. August 2008)

Hallo Eisbärenfreunde , ich hab mich über eure Glückwünsche zum Geburtstag sehr gefreut . Und jetzt wird gefeiert   

Gruß Martina


----------



## Kwi-Schan (5. August 2008)

Tja, dann auch von mir alles Gute, Martina, wenn Du Dich noch an mich erinnerst 

Grüße
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laufand (5. August 2008)

Heh,

auch von uns einen herzlichen Glückwunsch und Alles Gute!!!

Andreas und Mecki


----------



## karsten13 (5. August 2008)

Moin,

@Miss Marple: Auch von mir noch  und Alles Gute!

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## [email protected] (6. August 2008)

Wer kam mir den eben bei der Grube-Messel in Richtung Dieburg (Moret) entgegen? Eisbärentrikot habe ich erkannt. Der Rest ging ein bissel zu schnell und Ihr wart so viele 

Gruß Ralf Richter


----------



## RedRum05 (7. August 2008)

Wenn jemand morgen Abend Zeit und Lust hat, einfach bei mir melden. Am Besten allerdings auf dem Handy. Nr hätte notfalls der Jens. 
Werde gegen 20/20:30 los fahren und dann spontan entscheiden, in welche Richtung es geht...

Wer Lust hat, meine Planung für den Sonntag:
Rennrad im Odenwald, Startzeit gegen 9-10 Uhr. Wird sich am Samstag entscheiden.


----------



## KillerN (7. August 2008)

Wäre morgen Abend dabei ! Wetter muss aber passen


----------



## [email protected] (7. August 2008)

Also ich bin am Sonntag dabei ;-) Odenwald ist immer gut.
Was hälst du von Frankenstein - Neunkirchen - Böllstein 
Willst du morgen in die Nacht fahren 

Gruß


----------



## Erdi01 (7. August 2008)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Wer Lust hat, meine Planung für den Sonntag:
> Rennrad im Odenwald, Startzeit gegen 9-10 Uhr. Wird sich am Samstag entscheiden.





[email protected] schrieb:


> Also ich bin am Sonntag dabei ;-) Odenwald ist immer gut.
> Was hälst du von Frankenstein - Neunkirchen - Böllstein



Hmmm, also so Start ab 10 Uhr könnt ich mir überlegen. Vllt kommen *@Google, Claudy und [email protected]*  auch gleich mit, dann hätten wir doch mal ne schöne Eisbärenrunde am Start 

Streckenvorschlag ist auch gut, kann auf Wunsch noch genügend Alternativen zum Ein- und Ausbauen anbieten  

Falls es nix wird fahr ich halt Samstag mit den Dietzenbachern in den Odenwald, sind nämlich auch wieder am Start ...

... was für Wetter haben wir eigentlich am WE


----------



## [email protected] (7. August 2008)

Das Wetter soll am Sa. gut sein am Sonntag bissel mehr Wolken aber ansonsten 
Also eigentlich gut...


----------



## Google (7. August 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Hmmm, also so Start ab 10 Uhr könnt ich mir überlegen. Vllt kommen *@Google, Claudy und [email protected]*  auch gleich mit, dann hätten wir doch mal ne schöne Eisbärenrunde am Start


 Ja, Ja, alles gute Gründe mitzufahren. Es ist aber das letzte FamilienWE, da muß noch ein gemeinsames Frühstück drin sein. Einfach zu früh für den Startort Rödermark  . Sorry das wird nix 

Ich werde mir dann mal schwer überlegen müssen was ich am WE noch fahre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fohns (7. August 2008)

Google
wenns geht am sonntag: wann willste dann los??
ich würde auch lieber später los, aber irgendwas sollte am sonntag machbar sein.
vielleicht sogar eine etwas ausgedehnte spackentour mit eis in sulzbach?
wegen kommender woche: die #schnelle# runde am montag oder dienstag, weißt Du das schon?

viele grüße an alle vom
fohns.


----------



## Google (7. August 2008)

@[email protected] Jetzt am WE (Noch sind beide Tage möglich) möchte ich am liebsten nochmal eine mittellange bis lange Tour mit Höhenmeter machen. Nach dem Cross ist mir das dann wieder egal, da bin ich wieder flexibler. Renner oder MTB ist mir für das WE egal, frühstens ab 10:00 Uhr aus meiner Haustür . Es mangelt mir nur an einer guten Touridee  Hast Du eine? Wir können uns ja entgegenkommen: Du fährst hochzus Deine Geschwindigkeit und lässt Dich von mir nicht beirren. Ich versuch meine Körner loszuwerden und warte oben wenns überhaupt nötig ist. Das ist für mich kein Problem. So kommt jeder auf seine Kosten. Beim Kuchenfassen können wir dann wieder beide Gas geben 

Wegen kommender Woche: Der Dienstag steht hoch im Kurs. Kannste, Willste ?


----------



## [email protected] (7. August 2008)

Wir können doch auch ein wenig später starten?! 
Würde mir nix ausmachen! Wann könntet Ihr denn spätestens in Rödermark sein?
Von wo würdet Ihr kommen?

Gruß


----------



## Erdi01 (7. August 2008)

... also gegen später habe ich auch noch nie was gehabt  ... vorallem wenn's hilft ein paar Eisbären zusammen zu kriegen


----------



## KillerN (7. August 2008)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Wenn jemand morgen Abend Zeit und Lust hat, einfach bei mir melden. Am Besten allerdings auf dem Handy. Nr hätte notfalls der Jens.
> Werde gegen 20/20:30 los fahren und dann spontan entscheiden, in welche Richtung es geht...



Könnte ab 20:30 Uhr in Rödermark sein, lieber wäre mir 21 Uhr oder etwas später 
Strecke ist mir wurscht. Was ist geplant ?


----------



## Google (7. August 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Wann könntet Ihr denn spätestens in Rödermark sein?


 11:00 Uhr, vielleicht mit dem Rad von Hanau aus. Aber Red wird wohl eher die frühere Variante wählen (müssen/wollen). @ Red, mußt Dich nicht richten  Wenns bei Dir nicht anders geht, ich bin alt genug (??) und komm schon zurecht  

Aussserdem ist der Sonntag bei ihm ja gar noch nicht klar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (7. August 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> Könnte ab 20:30 Uhr in Rödermark sein, lieber wäre mir 21 Uhr oder etwas später
> Strecke ist mir wurscht.


WIR reden vom Sonntag 

EDIT: GUTE NACHT. BIN SCHON MÜDE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (7. August 2008)

11 Uhr wäre für mich kein Thema, mein Bruder (REDRUM) überrede ich dann schon!
Gute Nacht


----------



## fohns (8. August 2008)

Google:
sonntag ist soweit ok (wenn "mittellang" nicht über die 100 geht...)
sagen wir doch einfach gemütlicher treff um 11.00 uhr (oder danach, wenn Du willst) am druckhaus und dann rocken wir los.
dienstag ist ok, da kann ich sogar ab 16.30 uhr los (ab druckhaus).

grüße an alle 
fohns.


----------



## Google (8. August 2008)

@[email protected], [email protected] Ich glaub ich mach lieber unser Heimatrevier mit dem MTB
unsicher. Ich mach mal einen auf bequem  und ausserdem gibts dann auch ne Kaffee- und Kuchenpause 

@[email protected] Ok, Sonntag 11:00 oder 10:30 Uhr am Druckhaus. Sag nochmal die Uhrzeit genau an, dann informiere ich auch nochmal im Googlethread  und mach einen LMB-Eintrag. Ein paar HM wirds geben aber sicherlich keine 100 KM und jedem ist seine Geschwindigkeit garantiert. Das wird schoo


----------



## [email protected] (8. August 2008)

Kein Thema, dann muss mein Bruder wieder herhalten 

Schönes WE an alle!


----------



## Google (8. August 2008)

So, ich hab für Sonntag was reingestellt, auch nachzulesen im Googlethhread. Ich hoffe es ist ok 

Grüße

Google


----------



## RedRum05 (8. August 2008)

So dann melde ich mich auch mal wieder zu Wort... 
Fährt dann am Sonntag überhaupt jemand mit 

Die heutige Tour ist ja leider ins Wasser gefallen und so will ich morgen Nachmittag/Abend fahren und dann eben Sonntag. Diesmal sollte es auch mit dem Wetter klappen...


----------



## theobviousfaker (8. August 2008)

Am Sonntag bin ich dabei. Bei Googles Tour, falls du die meinst.


----------



## fohns (9. August 2008)

Google schrieb:


> So, ich hab für Sonntag was reingestellt, auch nachzulesen im Googlethhread. Ich hoffe es ist ok
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Google



bestens


----------



## Erdi01 (9. August 2008)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Fährt dann am Sonntag überhaupt jemand mit


da die Resonanz auf eine gemeinsame Eisbärentour gegen NULL geht, war ich nun heute schon im Odenwald.

*@Lupo*, gedenkt Ihr zufällig morgen in den Taunus zu fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (9. August 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Lupo*, gedenkt Ihr zufällig morgen in den Taunus zu fahren


könnte sein kann aber noch net sagen wann, sind grad mim aufräumen fertig geworden...


----------



## RedRum05 (10. August 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> da die Resonanz auf eine gemeinsame Eisbärentour gegen NULL geht, [...]



Welch Wunder....


----------



## Erdi01 (10. August 2008)

Lupo schrieb:


> könnte sein kann aber noch net sagen wann, sind grad mim aufräumen fertig geworden...


... Ich schlaf auch aus ... wenn Ihr's wisst, poste oder klingel einfach durch ... 

GN8


----------



## karsten13 (10. August 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Vllt kommen *@Google, Claudy und [email protected]*  auch gleich mit





RedRum05 schrieb:


> Welch Wunder....



... ja, welch Wunder, dass es im MTB-Forum so ne grosse Resonanz auf Rennrad-Touren gibt  .

Im Ernst: Ich gebe zu, ich bin sehr wählerisch. Aber am WE Tourenstart zwischen 9 und 10 irgendwo in der OF-  oder HU-Pampa   geht nicht an mich. Da habt ihr wohl vergessen, dass das für mich Folter ist  .

Komischerweise geht auch RR grad gar net, fahre momentan fast ausschliesslich Dienstags RR (siehe Signatur), sonst nur MTB  .

Und wenn es denn mal passen würde, liegt schon irgendein anderer Termin drüber, Murphy lässt grüssen ...

n8,

Karsten.


----------



## Erdi01 (10. August 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> ... ja, welch Wunder, dass es im MTB-Forum so ne grosse Resonanz auf Rennrad-Touren gibt  .


... die ist in der Parallelwelt auch nicht größer, zumindest was Spessart und Odenwald betrifft.


> fahre momentan fast ausschliesslich ...  MTB  .



... die JTT hatt Dir den Rest gegeben 
... davon lese ich hier aber auch nix 
... dann steigen ja die Chancen, Dich auf nem Taunustrail zu treffen ... beim Umsetzen des Erlernten


----------



## Deleted 37613 (10. August 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Wer kam mir den eben bei der Grube-Messel in Richtung Dieburg (Moret) entgegen? Eisbärentrikot habe ich erkannt. Der Rest ging ein bissel zu schnell und Ihr wart so viele
> 
> Gruß Ralf Richter



Hi Ralf, 

das war ich bei nem Firmenausflug.  
Wir waren wirklich viele diesmal. 

So ich verschwinde jetzt mal im Urlaub in 30 Minuten gehts los. 

Grüße 
Thomas


----------



## Lupo (10. August 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ... Ich schlaf auch aus ... wenn Ihr's wisst, poste oder klingel einfach durch ...
> 
> GN8



moin  12:45 bis 13:00 an der hohemark find ich realistisch und ok.....noch wer dabei?


----------



## karsten13 (10. August 2008)

Lupo schrieb:


> moin  12:45 bis 13:00 an der hohemark find ich realistisch und ok.....noch wer dabei?



schon mal auf's Regenradar geguckt?


----------



## Erdi01 (10. August 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> schon mal auf's Regenradar geguckt?


ähhh ... *das* wollte ich auch gerade posten 

Ich glaub das wird nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (10. August 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> schon mal auf's Regenradar geguckt?



uaaaaaaaaaaaaah  mal abwarten....


----------



## Erdi01 (10. August 2008)

für mich ist gerade Deadline, so wegen einpaken und Anreise ... ich bin raus ... das *Hollandradl* muß weiter warten, bis es Taunus sieht


----------



## Lupo (10. August 2008)

seh ich genau so. vllt gibts später noch ne kleine flachlandrunde...


----------



## Claudy (10. August 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> schon mal auf's Regenradar geguckt?



Es hat aber gar nicht geregnet    (nur 3-5 kleine Minitröpfchen).


----------



## karsten13 (10. August 2008)

Claudy schrieb:


> Es hat aber gar nicht geregnet    (nur 3-5 kleine Minitröpfchen).



sicher? Zwischen "nicht regnen", "nicht merken, dass es regnet", "nicht merken wollen, dass es regnet" gibt es so ein paar kleine Unterschiede ...


----------



## Erdi01 (10. August 2008)

Kein Regen  ... und das traust Du Dich auch noch hier rein zu schreiben 

Dafür habe ich den einzigen Regen des Tages um Dietzenbach abgekommen   

Also so ganz frei im Kopf bin ich noch nicht, muß mich da erst wieder an Einiges langsam rantasten  Aber das *Hollandradl* geht schon ganz gut. Der Sherman habe ich jetzt zumindest mal knappe 140mm entlockt können  Habe mich nochmal ans Setup gemacht, das Tuningscheibchen zeigt Wirkung, die Gabel spricht recht ordentlich an und die Zugstufe lässt sich in einem kleinen aber sinnvollen Bereich verstellen. Glücklicherweise ist wohl doch keine 0,1 Tonnenfeder drinnen  Habe eine blaue Markierung auf der Feder entdeckt, weis zwar immer noch nicht welche Härte das ist, aber ich hätte trotzdem gern noch die nächst Weichere, damit muß noch mehr gehen. Oder sind die letzten 20-30mm die Reserve für 1 Meter und mehr Drops, dann würd's ja passen  

Wie dehm auch seih, jedenfalls ist mit der jetzigen Feder im Normalbetrieb nicht mehr möglich wie die 140, auch nicht wenn ich testweise ohne SPV-Druck und somit komplett ohne Druck und Zugstufe fahre. Ich werde versuchen noch an eine weichere Feder zu kommen. Die Kombination von (zu)weicher Feder, hohem SPV-Druck und Tuningscheibchen wäre optimal. Warum? Weil, die (zu)weiche Feder durch den kompletten 170mm Federweg rauschen würde, dem würde aber ein passend abgestimmter hoher SPV-Druck entgegenwirken. Zur Erinerung: SPV, ProPedal, TerraLogic, FlootGate etc. sind nichts anderes wie drastisch erhöhe Druckstufen mit all Ihren Nachteilen. Den größten Nachteil, das grottige Ansprechverhalten eliminiert das Tungscheibchen. Das beschriebene würde ein Federgabel ergeben, die recht soft anspricht, im erträglich Maße wippt, eine noch recht lineare Kennlinie hatt und gute 165mm Federweg nutzt. Die letzen paar mm wäre Durchschlagschutz. Einizges Problem, wo bekomme ich die Feder her 

Der Fox RP2 Luftdämpfer dagegen ist schon optimal, das ProPedal rein und die Fuhre fährt ruhiger wie das *Rush*  Hebel umgelegt, ProPedal ist draußen, bekommt dadurch mehr SAG, vollen Federweg und spricht auf jeden Kiesel an. Ein Unterschied fast wie Tag und Nacht  Da werd ich aber noch ein bisschen mit dem Luftdruck spielen müssen, ohne ProPedal ist's fast zu weich ...

So und was habt Ihr heute so gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kedi (10. August 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> sicher? Zwischen "nicht regnen", "nicht merken, dass es regnet", "nicht merken wollen, dass es regnet" gibt es so ein paar kleine Unterschiede ...



ja ... Sölden - Brixen  ...


----------



## Claudy (10. August 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> So und was habt Ihr heute so gemacht



Rädsche gefahren im Taunus  - mit wenig Federweg aber viel Spaß.

Meinen Ruf als "es regnet, ich fahr trotzdem bzw. ignoriere es" hab ich ja weg.....aber so war es heute nicht!!! !!! Trocken, keine glitschigen Wurzeln und die Pfützen waren genau so groß/klein wie gestern. Das Ding  brauchte man (frau) allerdings heute nicht.........

Liebe Grüße Anke


----------



## karsten13 (10. August 2008)

Kedi schrieb:


> ja ... Sölden - Brixen  ...



war da was? 









Erdi01 schrieb:


> So und was habt Ihr heute so gemacht



bei der Gartenarbeit entspannt ...


----------



## Erdi01 (11. August 2008)

*@Claudy*, hörst das "Ding" auf weiße Mauer, jedenfalls flüstert mir das *Hollandrad* sowas ständig ins Ohr 

*@K13*

Bild 1 = gut, Bikewaschstraße 
Bild 2 = schlecht, kein Bierschaumbad drinnen


----------



## Erdi01 (11. August 2008)

So mein *Gemini*-Projekt ist nun zu Ende  Der Rest ist nur noch Feintuning und Fahrertuning 

Wen es interessiert HIER gibt's alles wissenswerte zum Gemini.


----------



## Kedi (11. August 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> war da was?



Das war ein geiles Wetter  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . 

Und als Bonbon die ~ 30 km heiße Abfahrt vom Timmelsjoch ...  ... da hat alles geklappert ... inklusive Kiefer  .


----------



## Andreas (11. August 2008)

K13, das ist aber eine schöne Spiegelung. Ich habe mich letztens auch selbst auf dem Asphalt gesehen.


----------



## BlackTrek (11. August 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> So mein *Gemini*-Projekt ist nun zu Ende  Der Rest ist nur noch Feintuning und Fahrertuning
> 
> Was ist denn das eigentlich für eine Rahmengrösse? Sieht irgendwie ziemlich gross aus.


----------



## Claudy (11. August 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Claudy*, hörst das "Ding" auf weiße Mauer, jedenfalls flüstert mir das *Hollandrad* sowas ständig ins Ohr




   ...ich mag die Weiße Mauer gar nicht gerne fahren - zu viele Hubbel und zu viele Spitzkehren. Früher gab es einen "Mädchenweg" und da hab ich es irgendwie geschafft, wenn jemand vor gefahren ist (war aber nie locker und jedesmal heilfroh wenn ich unten war).

Viele Grüße Anke
(die gerne im Sommer Röcke trägt und deshalb keine blauen Flecke an den Beinen mag)


----------



## Andreas (11. August 2008)

Claudy schrieb:


> ...ich mag die Weiße Mauer gar nicht gerne fahren - zu viele Hubbel und zu viele Spitzkehren. Früher gab es einen "Mädchenweg" und da hab ich es irgendwie geschafft, wenn jemand vor gefahren ist (war aber nie locker und jedesmal heilfroh wenn ich unten war).
> 
> Viele Grüße Anke
> (die gerne im Sommer Röcke trägt und deshalb keine blauen Flecke an den Beinen mag)



In erster Linie ist es ja auch die Fahrtechnik und nicht der Federweg der entscheidet ob man die weisse Mauer fahren kann. Ich habe die Fahrtechnik nicht und andere fahren dafür mit einem ungefederten Rad dort runter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedRum05 (11. August 2008)

Alles die gestern nicht bei der Tour dabei waren haben wirklich was verpasst. Waren am Schluss 117Km bei etwa 1500Hm und eine richtig shöne Runde... 

Steht für Donnerstagabend was? Es könnte evtl. passieren, dass ich dabei bin. Egal ob Rennrad, oder MTB.


----------



## Erdi01 (11. August 2008)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Was ist denn das eigentlich für eine Rahmengrösse? Sieht irgendwie ziemlich gross aus.


ist ja auch ein BIG BIKE für große Jungs mit großer Klappe 

Ernsthaft: ist "nur" ein L, Sattelrohr 48cm. Die Gabel baut hoch und bei vollen 170 hinten auch das Heck. Das Tretlager liegt 75mm höher wie z.B. beim Rush. Die Sitzposition wie auf nem Hollandrad, der Sattel auf'm Bild eigentlich immer noch zu hoch. Für's normale "fahren" aber viiieeel zu niedrig, durchs hohe Tretlager. Kannst das Gemini jederzeit mal testen ...

*@Claudy, Andreas* ... JA früher ... also ganz früher ... als noch keiner an Fully's dachte, als Bremsscheiben noch an Motorräder waren, man völlig ertaunt war über Frontfederungen, Helme auf Radl für abartig hielt und man(n) einfach sein Hirn ausgeschaltet hatt,  JA da bin auch noch weiße Mauer mit dem Hardtail runter "geflogen"  Und Heute *bibber* keine Ahnung ob ich da heute runterfahren würde, aber ich will's mir zumindest mal wieder anschauen ... Retro ist ja voll Hipp zur Zeit 

Und schließlich hat uns der liebe Gott ja Beine geschenkt, nicht nur zum Röcke zur Schau tragen , die tragen uns notfalls auch die weiße Mauer runter 

*@Red*, beschreib Eure Runde mal genauer ...


----------



## [email protected] (11. August 2008)

Wann willst du am DO fahren?

@Erdi01

Die Runde ging:
Urberach - Darmstadt Vivarium - Burg Frankenstein - Modautal - Neunkirchen - Reinheim - Böllstein - Otzberg - Dieburg - Urberach 
Hoffe das ich nix vergessen habe?

Gruß


----------



## Google (11. August 2008)

Habt Ihr auch ne Kaffepause gemacht  Nö, siehste


----------



## [email protected] (11. August 2008)

Wenn ich mit Jörg fahre, gibt es nie Pausen, außer zum Getränke auffüllen! Der jagt mich immer durch den Odenwald!


----------



## Google (11. August 2008)

Hab ich mir schon gedacht  Das nächste Mal fährste einfach mit uns und lässt den Jörg stehen! Da gibts Kaffeeeee, Kuuucheeen......und ein bisserl babbelcher..


----------



## theobviousfaker (11. August 2008)

Claudy schrieb:


> (die gerne im Sommer Röcke trägt und deshalb keine blauen Flecke an den Beinen mag)



Also ganz ehrlich, mit ein paar blauen Flecken am Bein ist Frau doch gleich viel attraktiver. Da weiß ich die macht auch bisi mehr als nur Röcke tragen 

@erdi: Ich mach auch gern ne Probefahrt  Vielleicht bleib ich sogar dran hängen.


----------



## karsten13 (11. August 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> JA da bin auch noch weiße Mauer mit dem Hardtail runter "geflogen"  Und Heute *bibber* keine Ahnung ob ich da heute runterfahren würde, aber ich will's mir zumindest mal wieder anschauen ...



damals 

So sieht's heute aus:







Die Steilheit kommt natürlich nicht rüber und die nächste Rechtskurve ist kacke. Aber die pack ich auch noch ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## [email protected] (12. August 2008)

Kann mir einer sagen wo das genau ist?! Will auch 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Claudy (12. August 2008)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Also ganz ehrlich, mit ein paar blauen Flecken am Bein ist Frau doch gleich viel attraktiver. Da weiß ich die macht auch bisi mehr als nur Röcke tragen



Sicher!? 

War im im Juni für 11 Tage am Meer und bin dort mit "StreifenhörchenLook" und riesen blauen Fllecken und Kratzer an den den Beinen am Strand rumgelaufen. Habe einige mitleidige bis skeptische Blicke geerntet und wurde mehrfach angesprochen, warum ich so komisch  ausschaue. Natürlich hatte ich auch einen gigantischen Sonnenbrand auf den Füßen......


----------



## Sakir (12. August 2008)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Ich werde mich mal mit owayo in Verbindung setzen



*???​*


----------



## theobviousfaker (12. August 2008)

Claudy schrieb:


> Sicher!?
> 
> War im im Juni für 11 Tage am Meer und bin dort mit "StreifenhörchenLook" und riesen blauen Fllecken und Kratzer an den den Beinen am Strand rumgelaufen. Habe einige mitleidige bis skeptische Blicke geerntet und wurde mehrfach angesprochen, warum ich so komisch  ausschaue. Natürlich hatte ich auch einen gigantischen Sonnenbrand auf den Füßen......



Ja, sicher. Was kann ich dafür wie andere denken  

War wohl auch der falsche Strand. Komm einfach nach Kroatien, da lunger ich immer rum


----------



## Lanzelot (12. August 2008)

Da gibts aber keinen Strand....zumindest keinen mit Sand


----------



## Claudy (12. August 2008)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> War Wohl Auch Der Falsche Strand. Komm Einfach Nach Kroatien, Da Lunger Ich Immer Rum



  ........dann sehen wir uns im nächsten Sommer am Kiesstrand in Kroatien. Du erkennst mich an der typischen Radlerbräune . 

Liebe Grüße Anke


----------



## Erdi01 (12. August 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Kann mir einer sagen wo das genau ist?! Will auch
> 
> Gruß


Parkplatz Hohemark -> re Hauptweg folgen -> über Brücklein -> 2. Hauptweg schräg lks -> nächter Hauptweg lks -> Hauptweg lange folgen, geht mal bissl re, mal bissl lks, dann klappt der Weg hoch und geht anschließend nach lks -> 100m -> re in Trail -> folgen -> thats it 

gibt 1 Million Wege dorthin, das ist der Einzige den ich ansatzweise erklären kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (12. August 2008)

Lanzelot schrieb:


> Da gibts aber keinen Strand....zumindest keinen mit Sand


Aber klar. Ich war sogar mal an einem in Kroatien. Aber Sand ist doch doof, stört nur. Kies is viel geiler 

@Claudy: mich auch


----------



## [email protected] (12. August 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Parkplatz Hohemark -> re Hauptweg folgen -> über Brücklein -> 2. Hauptweg schräg lks -> nächter Hauptweg lks -> Hauptweg lange folgen, geht mal bissl re, mal bissl lks, dann klappt der Weg hoch und geht anschließend nach lks -> 100m -> re in Trail -> folgen -> thats it
> 
> gibt 1 Million Wege dorthin, das ist der Einzige den ich ansatzweise erklären kann



Ich werde es finden ;-) DANKE


----------



## Google (14. August 2008)

Hi Jungs und Mädels

ich meld mich schon mal ab, ich hab noch einiges zu tun. Ich hasse den Stress der sich immer genau vorm Urlaub einstellt.  Wie dem auch sei, in der letzten Augustwoche lass ich wieder etwas von mir hören 

Grüße und Euch bis dahin schöne Tage

Frank


----------



## Erdi01 (14. August 2008)

viel Spaß Euch Beiden in den Alpen und kommt heil wieder. 

Hoffentlich habt Ihr mehr Glück mit dem Wetter wie angesagt, oder soll ich Euch meine IceBiker leihen


----------



## RedRum05 (14. August 2008)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> [...]ich meld mich schon mal ab, ich hab noch einiges zu tun. [...]



Ich wünsche dir auch ne menge Spaß und pass auf dich auf!
Keine Panne, super Wetter und geile Trails... 
Bin gespannt auf die Bilder. Lass es dir gut gehen!



			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> [...]Habt Ihr auch ne Kaffepause gemacht  Nö, siehste   [...]



Stellt mich nicht immer schlechter da, als ich bin 
Ich fande es war eine klasse Runde und auf so einer Strecke braucht man auch keine größere Pause - hält nur auf 
Außerdem gibt es immer rote Ampeln, an denen man tief durchatmen kann...

*@Sakir...,* ich habe tatsächlich eine Antwort von der Sabine Schindler bekommen und werde dir sie per Mail weiterleiten. Gut das du mich noch mal dran erinnert hast.

*NEWS:*
Wer einen Ausflug mit dem Rennrad zum Binselberg plant, sollte die direkte Strecke von Klein-Umstadt fahren. Die Straße von Raibach aus ist momentan gesperrt und auf etwa 80m "aufgebrochen".
Bahnübergang in Dieburg ist auch nur sporadisch befahrbar. Momentan muss über den "kleinen im Feld" ausgewischen werden. Es führt von der Straße ein kleiner Schotterweg dorthin und kann somit mit dem Rennrad nur bei Trockenheit gefahren werden. Außerdem sind im Moment überall kleinere Baustellen. Sonst noch was... nö


----------



## Erdi01 (14. August 2008)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> *NEWS:*
> Wer einen Ausflug mit dem Rennrad zum Binselberg plant, sollte die direkte Strecke von Klein-Umstadt fahren. Die Straße von Raibach aus ist momentan gesperrt und auf etwa 80m "aufgebrochen".
> Bahnübergang in Dieburg ist auch nur sporadisch befahrbar. Momentan muss über den "kleinen im Feld" ausgewischen werden. Es führt von der Straße ein kleiner Schotterweg dorthin und kann somit mit dem Rennrad nur bei Trockenheit gefahren werden. Außerdem sind im Moment überall kleinere Baustellen. Sonst noch was... nö



... für mich keine News  

In Dieburg ist doch der Behelfsübergang nebendran und die Bauzäune gehen leicht auseinander


----------



## RedRum05 (14. August 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ... für mich keine News
> 
> In Dieburg ist doch der Behelfsübergang nebendran und die Bauzäune gehen leicht auseinander



Stimmt, es ist schon länger so. Wollte es aber auch die wissen lassen, die sich nicht so oft in der Ecke aufhalten.
Der Behälfsübergang ist leider noch nicht offen und sah auch so aus, als würde es noch einige Tage dauern. Der Akt die Bauzäune auseinander zuschieben ist größer, als den anderen Übergang zu nehmen 

Wenn das Wetter Sonntagmorgen passt kann ich gerne ne schöne Runde über Otzberg, Bad-König, Binselberg anbieten. Von hier aus etwa 100Km und 1100Hm - wenn ich es noch richtig im Kopf habe.


----------



## [email protected] (14. August 2008)

Sonntag bin ich dabei! Wenn alles gut geht! Vom Otzberg nach Böllstein und dann rüber, würde gern ein neuen Anstieg ausprobieren! Dort gabs die Bergwertung bei der Hessenmeisterschaft ;-)


----------



## Erdi01 (15. August 2008)

Sonntag warte ich erstmal das Wetter ab ... und die Startzeit 

*@Ralf*, was gibt's über die Red zu sagen  ... für mein six13 ist wieder alles offen, Red, neue DuraAce, neue Record oder SuperRecord  Finds schon lustig wie sie sich gegenseitig kopieren. Jetzt hatt Campa den von Campafahrern viel geschmähten DuraAceHöcker  

GN8


----------



## [email protected] (15. August 2008)

@Erdi01

Ich hatte mir beim Neuaufbau meines Cervélos einfach gedacht: "bestellen"!
Und ich bin echt begeistert. Die lässt sich so was von perfekt und schnell schalten, dass ist unglaublich! Zumal du das alles ja nur über ein Hebel machst. Ist am Anfang echt ungewohnt, aber das will ich nie wieder missen! Brauchst wirklich nur noch dein Zeigefinder. Und was auch geil ist, wie wenig Kraft du brauchst zum runterschalten. Hoch brauchst du den Hebel nur angucken dann fliegen die Gänge schon rein und das auch im Sprinnt. DU hast ja bei der RED kein Grad Schaltverzögerung, dass gibt es nur bei der...
Und noch was, du kannst die Bremshebel und somit auch den Schalthebel in der Entfernung zum Lenker einstellen, was ich auch sau geil finde. So komme ich jetzt ohne Probleme an die Schaltung, auch wenn ich den Lenker unten anfasse. 
Wenn du sie sehen willst komm vorbei! Bist gerne wilkommen!
P.S. Was auch noch zu sagen ist: Sie ist immer noch leichter wie die NEUE Super Record  
Und die NEUE Dura Ace ist wieder mal die schwerste! 

LG Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (15. August 2008)

*@Ralf*, mein Six13-Aufbau läuft ja schon eine ganze Zeit und war mir auch schon sicher, dass es die Red wird aus den von Dir genannten Gründen. Ich finde auch dass sie derzeit führend ist und denke auch bleiben wird. Gefahren bin ich bisslang nur die Force, Red war ja im Frühjahr sehr eingeschränkt von der Verfühgbarkeit. Danach hatte ich erstmal das Interesse verlohren am Six-Aufbau, dass kommt aber langsam wieder ... 

Am neugierigsten bin ich derzeit auf die elektrische Dura Ace und im Mounty-Bereich auf HammerSchmidt und I-Motion ... das Ende der klassischen Kettenschaltungen ist schon lange überfällig, wenn man mich fragt 

Übrigens: Feines Rad hast Du Dir da aufgebaut


----------



## BlackTrek (15. August 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Übrigens: Feines Rad hast Du Dir da aufgebaut


Ja, das finde ich allerdings auch.  
Wie biste denn mit den 404ern zufrieden? Die hatte ich auch schon ins Auge gefasst. So als Belohnung, sollte ich schaffen, ein gewissen Tuning an meiner persönlichen Form hinzubekommen.

Im Tour Vergleichstest waren sie eher im Mittelfeld.


----------



## troll (15. August 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> I-Motion ...
> :




gibts einen "echten" unterschied zur "alfin" ?

salü
t.


----------



## Erdi01 (15. August 2008)

... ein Gang mehr und wenn sie in der Carbon/Titan-Ausführung kommen sollte  vllt auch mal eine Getriebenabe mit interessantem Gewicht.


----------



## [email protected] (16. August 2008)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Ja, das finde ich allerdings auch.
> Wie biste denn mit den 404ern zufrieden? Die hatte ich auch schon ins Auge gefasst. So als Belohnung, sollte ich schaffen, ein gewissen Tuning an meiner persönlichen Form hinzubekommen.
> 
> Im Tour Vergleichstest waren sie eher im Mittelfeld.



Bin echt zufrieden! Die verziehen sich kein bissel, die sind jetzt schon einige Zeit gelaufen und laufen immer noch wie am Ersten Tag. Das Bremsen ist TOP und auch der Verschleiß ist nicht zu sehen!
Und der Lauf der ZIPP Naben ist einfach nur "GEIL" 
Also wenn würde ich dann zu den 404 mit den echten Zipp Naben raten 
Das einzige was sehr ungewohnt ist, ist das klappern bei schlechtem Straßenbelag, hat das Carbon halt ansich...

P.S. Ein Tuning schaffst du damit auf alle fälle  (an deiner persönlichen Form)
Kannst sie auch gern mal fahren! Musst nur vorbei kommen. Und wenn alles gut werde ich sie eh bald verkaufen, da ich ein TOP angebot für andere Laufräder bekommen habe! 

@BlackTrack
Hast ja selber ein porno RAD ;-) (SLC)

Danke euer LOB an meinem Bike! 


@Erdi01

Das witzige war das alle gesagt hatten das ich auf das Rad lange warten muss wegen dem Rahmen an sich und vor allem wegen der RED! Ich hatte aber alles nach 5 Tagen und somit auch die letzte RED vor der EuroBike


----------



## Sakir (17. August 2008)

bevor ihr hier im Techniksumpf verschwindet... wollte ich mal nachfragen,
wie das intresse an einer gemeinsamen Tour (unser Trikot Pflicht) am
14.09.2008 auf der *Kinzigtal total* ist ???
wäre doch Megacool, wenn wir geschlossen mit etlichen Leuten in den
gleichen Trikots dort auftrumpfen )) dann kommen wir bestimmt 
wieder in die Zeitung ^^
gedacht hatte ich an Start Hanau und dann mal so bis Wächtersbach
oder auch bissel weiter, natürlich strickt im Schritttempo mit herraus
gestreckter Brust ))

also sagt mal eure Meinung, dann würde ich mir den Tag frei halten ! ! !

Grüße


----------



## BlackTrek (17. August 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Kannst sie auch gern mal fahren! Musst nur vorbei kommen. Und wenn alles gut werde ich sie eh bald verkaufen, da ich ein TOP angebot für andere Laufräder bekommen habe!


So, was denn für "andere Laufräder"? Wenn die 404 doch so toll sind...  
Also wenn Du verkaufst wär ich sicher interessiert, obwohl ich wie gesagt da eine Abmachung mit mir habe... (PLS PN)

@Sakir wg Kinzigtal total: Ich hab jetzt meinen Kalender grade nicht da, aber prinzipiell wäre ich sehr dafür. Auch wenn ich dann mein "Porno-Rad"(TM) da nicht ausführen kann. Es wurde ja hier schonmal angemerkt, dass das Eisbärentrikot zu dem Rad farblich gar nicht geht und bei Trikotpflicht, naja...
Aber ich kann mir ja ein Vorbild bei den beiden Herrschaften nehmen und standesgemäss mit einem zünftigen Trekkingrad auftrumpfen!


----------



## Lugdusch (18. August 2008)

Hallo Leute,
meine Freundin und ich sind motivierte Hobby Mountainbiker und auf der Suche nach ein  paar netten Leuten zum gemeinsamen Biken. Und laut eurer Homepage sind wir bei euch da genau richtig, oder? 

Deshalb frage ich mal frei von der Leber weg ob ihr demnächst eine Tour geplant habt bei der wir uns evtl. mal anschließen könnten.

Meine Freundin wohnt in Darmstadt und ich In Obertshausen, müsste also noch in eurem Einzugsgebiet liegen 

Freu mich was von euch zu hören

Gruß
Alex


----------



## KillerN (18. August 2008)

Hey Alex,

habe eben deine Mail gelesen, ich würde morgen um 18 Uhr für 2,5 Stunden fahren. Treffpunkt an der Brücke Obertshausen - Heusenstamm (über die A3) auf der Heusenstammer Seite ?

Noch jemand dabei ?

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lugdusch (18. August 2008)

na klar, da bin ich dabei!
Du meinst die Brücke die direkt nach Heusenstamm führt, nicht die nach Rembrücken oder?

Gruß


----------



## KillerN (18. August 2008)

Lugdusch schrieb:


> na klar, da bin ich dabei!
> Du meinst die Brücke die direkt nach Heusenstamm führt, nicht die nach Rembrücken oder?
> 
> Gruß



Ja genau die Brücke die direkt nach Heusenstamm führt 
Du erkennst mich dann morgen am schwarzen Bike + Eisbären Trikot 

Dann bis morgen 18 Uhr 

Gruß
Jens

P.S.: Können gerne noch andere Fahrer mitfahren


----------



## theobviousfaker (19. August 2008)

Schaffs heute zeitlich leider nicht  Nächstes mal dann! Bin auch noch gar nicht so richtig wintertauglich ausgestattet :/

edit: wintertauglich  naja zumindest meine ich die Temperaturen+Nässe von heute


----------



## KillerN (19. August 2008)

Moin,

das Regenband reisst einfach nicht ab. Ich würde dann die Feierabendtour auf Donnerstag Abend verschieben in der Hoffnung das dann das Wetter wenigstens von oben trocken bleibt 

Passt es dir da auch Alex ?

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Lugdusch (19. August 2008)

Gude,
leider hab ich am Donnerstag um 18:30 einen Termin den ich nicht verschieben kann...

Wie siehts denn morgen bei dir aus?

Gruß
Alex


----------



## KillerN (19. August 2008)

Mittwoch ist Freundintag  Fahre aber wohl auch am Freitagabend und Samstagvormittag, also diese Woche sollte es noch klappen (sofern das Wetter mitspielt). 

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (19. August 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> Ich würde dann die Feierabendtour auf Donnerstag Abend verschieben in der Hoffnung das dann das Wetter wenigstens von oben trocken bleibt



mir würd's passen 
heute war's mir zu nass


----------



## KillerN (20. August 2008)

Ok dann habe ich ja auch jemanden für Donnerstag  Lass uns am Ghoeteturm treffen ok ?

@Alex sag dann bescheid ob dir Fr. oder Sa. besser passt  Fr wäre wieder so 17.30/18 Uhr. Am Samstag möchte ich eher schön früh starten und Mittags zurück sein.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## karsten13 (20. August 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> Ok dann habe ich ja auch jemanden für Donnerstag  Lass uns am Ghoeteturm treffen ok ?



O.K., wann? 18:00?
Wohin? Willste in den Taunus?
Muss ich den grossen Akku mitnehmen? 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## theobviousfaker (21. August 2008)

Was fürne Geschwindigkeit wollt ihr denn so fahren? Ich bräuchte mal wieder ne Ausfahrt...


----------



## karsten13 (21. August 2008)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Was fürne Geschwindigkeit wollt ihr denn so fahren?



ist mir relativ wurscht, solang ich net umfalle  , hab nämlich momentan die Fallsucht 

Aber so richtig schnell muss net sein, bin eh leicht lädiert ... 

Killer, sag Du mal was zu Strecke und Geschwindigkeit.

n8,

Karsten.


----------



## saharadesertfox (21. August 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Aber so richtig schnell muss net sein, bin eh leicht lädiert ...



So ein Sturz in die Brombeerhecke ist schon legendär.


----------



## x-rossi (21. August 2008)

aua! da bereitet das aufstehen ja mehr schmerzen, als das reinfallen


----------



## KillerN (21. August 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Killer, sag Du mal was zu Strecke und Geschwindigkeit.



Geschwindigkeit mittel (!) Strecke ... ähm... Taunus ist mir zu lange und zu weit, was wäre mit rund um den Langener Waldsee + Flughafen (hinten raus kann man da doch immer verlängern oder) ? Fahrzeit ab Ghoeteturm so ca. 3 Stunden wäre schön 

Gruß
Jens


----------



## Andreas (21. August 2008)

... und das mit dem JTC Finisher Trickot?


----------



## Claudy (21. August 2008)

Andreas schrieb:


> ... und das mit dem JTC Finisher Trickot?



.....Biene auf Brombeerensuche    .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lugdusch (21. August 2008)

mmmh,
also Freitag schaffe ich das wahrscheinlich nicht bis 18:00 am goetheturm zu sein und Samstag ist ein OpenAir in Offenbach/Bieber angesagt...

Sonntag wollten meine Süße und ich ne Tour im Odenwald fahren, vielleicht möchte sich da ja jemand anschließen. Ansonsten können wir ja mal nächste Woche anpeilen...

P.S. Gratulation an den Kollegen in der Hecke, sieht nach einem spektakulären Sturz aus 

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Lupo (21. August 2008)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> So ein Sturz in die Brombeerhecke ist schon legendär.



...und was haste sonst noch beim fahrtechniktrainig gelernt


----------



## [email protected] (21. August 2008)

Lugdusch schrieb:


> mmmh,
> also Freitag schaffe ich das wahrscheinlich nicht bis 18:00 am goetheturm zu sein und Samstag ist ein OpenAir in Offenbach/Bieber angesagt...
> 
> Sonntag wollten meine Süße und ich ne Tour im Odenwald fahren, vielleicht möchte sich da ja jemand anschließen. Ansonsten können wir ja mal nächste Woche anpeilen...
> ...



Fahrt ihr am Sonntag Rennrad oder MTB?! Gruß


----------



## theobviousfaker (21. August 2008)

Wochenende Odenwald klingt gut! Sorry, dass es heute nicht geklappt hat  Habs auf der Arbeit einfach total vergessen (bin da sehr flexibel ).


----------



## karsten13 (21. August 2008)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> So ein Sturz in die Brombeerhecke ist schon legendär.



ich geh demnächst mal auf Fuchsjagd 
und danke für die einfühlsamen Kommentare 




theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Sorry, dass es heute nicht geklappt hat



wir haben auch nicht gewartet, da Du Dich nicht mehr gemeldet hattest. War ne schöne lockere Tour mit KillerN - und obwohl sie hier angekündigt war, waren wir trotzdem wieder nur zu zweit unterwegs ...
... und gegen Ende hätte jeder mitfahren können, da Killer's Kette mal wieder Auflösungserscheinungen zeigte 

Andere Frage: Wieviel Spiel darf das Lager haben, in dem die XT-Kurbel sitzt? 2mm sind wohl zuviel?  

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Lupo (21. August 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> ...
> Andere Frage: Wieviel Spiel darf das Lager haben, in dem die XT-Kurbel sitzt? 2mm sind wohl zuviel?
> 
> Gruss,
> ...



wenns spiel hat isses ex, glaub ich


----------



## karsten13 (21. August 2008)

Lupo schrieb:


> wenns spiel hat isses ex, glaub ich



hmm, nach 1 Jahr ex


----------



## Lupo (21. August 2008)

zähl lieber die kurbelumdrehungen anstatt die zeit, dürfte bei dir net grad wenig sein
ich hab meine auch schon getauscht. so lange wie die alten xt innenlager hält der neue mist net


----------



## x-rossi (21. August 2008)

und wenn das lager ein popeliges deore lager ist? und wie lang ist ein jahr? 100 km, oder 5.000 km? 

ein xt-lager kommt so um die 30  und hält auch mehr als eine saison.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (21. August 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> und wenn das lager ein popeliges deore lager ist? und wie lang ist ein jahr? 100 km, oder 5.000 km?
> 
> ein xt-lager kommt so um die 30  und hält auch mehr als eine saison.



es ist ein XT-Lager und ich hab das Bike seit dem 28.07.07. Könnte aber an den km und der Sturzquote liegen


----------



## x-rossi (21. August 2008)

jaa, die verschleissteile. da läpperen sich jahr für jahr so einige cent zusammen ...


----------



## karsten13 (21. August 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> jaa, die verschleissteile. da läpperen sich jahr für jahr so einige cent zusammen ...



vom Rennrad her bin ich das so net gewohnt. Man braucht ja praktisch 2 MTB's, weil eins immer kaputt ist  . Vielleicht sollte ich wieder mehr Rennrad fahren  - oder das zweite MTB kaufen


----------



## theobviousfaker (22. August 2008)

Ja is ja auch gut das ihr net gewartet habt, hätte mich ja nochmal gemeldet wenn ich gekommen wär. 

Meine LX-Kurbel is vielleicht schwerer aber irgendwie unzerstörbar  hat schon über 5000km ohne Probleme aber seit neustem ist Sand drin 

Apropos, meine Kette ist mal wieder hinüber. Knapp 2800km hat sie mitgemacht. War eine sauteure Rohloff. Fazit: Geldverschwendung. Shimano hält zwar "nur" 300km weniger aber kost auch nur die Hälfte...


----------



## Lugdusch (22. August 2008)

Wir fahren am Sonntag MTB, 
und da wir auch gar kein Rennrad besitzen, würde es auch sehr schwer werden 

Die Tour haben wir allerdings noch nicht geplant, aber wir sind offen für alles 
Denke wir werden so gegen 11:00 losfahren, würde mich freuen wenn sich welche anschließen.

Gruß


----------



## KillerN (22. August 2008)

Hi Lugdusch,

leider kann ich am Sonntag nicht, werde morgen Vormittag nochmal eine kleine Runde fahren und dann erst am Montag Abend wieder Biken gehen. (ca. 18 Uhr)

Wer hätte Zeit ?

So sahen übrigens meine Sidi Einlegesohlen nach 3,25 Jahren aus 
Ob die noch ihre Antibakteriellen Eigenschaften hatten 






Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (22. August 2008)




----------



## karsten13 (22. August 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> So sahen übrigens meine Sidi Einlegesohlen nach 3,25 Jahren aus
> Ob die noch ihre Antibakteriellen Eigenschaften hatten



die liegen auf dem Küchentisch, oder? 
Jetzt weiss ich auch, was gestern so gemüffelt hat


----------



## KillerN (22. August 2008)

Nee die liegen auf meinem Schreibtisch 

Die sind heute durch ein neues paar in Größe 48 ersetzt worden, der linke große Zeh hat sich nicht mehr so recht wohl gefühlt.


----------



## karsten13 (22. August 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> in Größe 48



 Du fährst mit Kindersärgen?!

So, hab grad die Kurbel getauscht, mein Gott, kam mir da ein Siff entgegen. OP erfolgreich, kein Spiel mehr  . Sieht aber irgendwie komisch aus 






Fährt jemand morgen mittag mit in den Taunus (wenns net schifft)?

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Lupo (22. August 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> ...Sieht aber irgendwie komisch aus ...
> 
> Gruss,
> 
> Karsten.



so sauber aber warum alles? neue lager hättens doch auch getan.
morgen hab ich keine zeit zum biken, auch wenns net schifft....


----------



## karsten13 (22. August 2008)

Lupo schrieb:


> so sauber aber warum alles? neue lager hättens doch auch getan.



es waren sowieso neue Kettenblätter fällig. Und da die gesamte Kurbel net viel teurer ist, lag die schon hier rum. Und eh ich in 2 Wochen wieder schraube fliegt gleich der ganze alte Mist runter ...
... wie lange (km) halten bei Dir die Kettenblätter?


----------



## Lupo (22. August 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> .
> ... wie lange (km) halten bei Dir die Kettenblätter?



11600km bis jetzt....mit 3 ketten im wechsel


----------



## d-beam (22. August 2008)

Hallo erstmal,

könnt ich mich morgen hier irgendwo zu ner Tour anschließen? Natürlich nur vorausgesetzt das Wetter passt.

Gruß,

d-beam


----------



## karsten13 (22. August 2008)

Lupo schrieb:


> 11600km bis jetzt....mit 3 ketten im wechsel



danke. 10 hätten meine wohl auch noch geschafft ...



d-beam schrieb:


> könnt ich mich morgen hier irgendwo zu ner Tour anschließen? Natürlich nur vorausgesetzt das Wetter passt.



wie schon geschrieben möchte ich gegen mittag in den Taunus. Bei Interesse könnten wir uns z.B. gegen 12:30 an der Sportfabrik (Ecke Sophienstr. / Ginnheimer Landstr.) in Ffm treffen oder auch an der Hohemark (+50 min.). Früher ist schlecht, da ich am WE mal einigermassen ausschlafen muss  .

Schaue dann morgen früh mal auf's Regenradar ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## d-beam (23. August 2008)

Ja, das hört sich doch gut an. Allerdings würde ich einen anderen Treffpunkt in Frankfurt vorschlagen, oder eben Hohemark, da ich aus Eckenheim komme. Vielleicht Niederursel oder so...

Und das Wetter muss man eben auch im Auge behalten.

Gruß,

Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lugdusch (23. August 2008)

guuude,
Montag um 18:00 wäre ich wohl dabei! Treffpunkt wieder in in Hausen an der Brücke über die A3?

Ansonsten steht unser Vorhaben am Sonntag im Odenwald biken zu gehen immer noch. Werden die Tour kurzfristig planen, so ca.  30-40 Km denke ich und gegen 11:00 gehts los.

Gruß
Alex


----------



## theobviousfaker (23. August 2008)

Ich will morgen auch fahren, heute geht nicht.
Lugdusch, wo fahrt ihr denn los? 
Hohemark is halt immer so weit weg :/ Das überleg ich mir noch, denn da muss ich ne Stunde vorher losfahren.


----------



## karsten13 (23. August 2008)

d-beam schrieb:


> Ja, das hört sich doch gut an. Allerdings würde ich einen anderen Treffpunkt in Frankfurt vorschlagen, oder eben Hohemark, da ich aus Eckenheim komme. Vielleicht Niederursel oder so...
> 
> Und das Wetter muss man eben auch im Auge behalten.



Wetter, naja ...

Treffpunkt ginge Niederursel (U-Bahn-Station) oder am Nidda-Wehr.

Such Dir was aus. Wann? 12:30 oder später ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## karsten13 (23. August 2008)

@d-beam: Falls Du es noch liest, fahre jetzt los und bin 12:30/12:35 am Nidda-Wehr.


----------



## d-beam (23. August 2008)

ja, viertel vor an der u-bahn-station niederursel wenns recht ist. je nach wetter, kann man ja verkürzen bzw. verlängern.

gruß,

daniel


----------



## d-beam (23. August 2008)

Oh, ok... versuche da zu sein.


----------



## KillerN (23. August 2008)

Habe heute ganz früh, als Karsten noch schlief, eine kleine Runde gedreht.

War gerade am Riegel essen als ich den halt in der linken Pedale verlor. Ich dachte, "oh ausgeklickt" und versuchte wieder reinzukommen, was aber nicht ging. Nach einem Blick nach unten sah ich nur noch einen Stift. Die Pedale hing noch an meinem Schuh  

Somit musste ich meine Tour abbrechen und Heim radeln, nicht auszudenken wie mein Bein ausgesehen hätte wenn ich unter Belastung den Halt verloren hätte.







Ich werde mal Bike24 anschreiben, die Pedale wurde vor einem Jahr schonmal getauscht, damals aber wegen einer abgebrochenen Schraube. Der Service war ja bisher immer tadellos 

@Alex
Vielleicht bekomm ich ja bis Montag eine Ersatzpedale, ansonsten muss ich die Tour absagen 

Grüße
Jens


----------



## karsten13 (23. August 2008)

d-beam schrieb:


> Oh, ok... versuche da zu sein.



so, hat ja doch noch geklappt  , danke für's mitfahren.

Und damit der Rest auch weiss, was er verpasst hat  :






Heute hätte sogar Papabär die Gelegenheit gehabt, sich mal mit seinem gelben Monster blicken lassen, aber der hat bestimmt wieder seine Tageslichtallergie  .

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## karsten13 (23. August 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> Habe heute ganz früh, als Karsten noch schlief, eine kleine Runde gedreht.










KillerN schrieb:


>



also entweder sind die Dinger nicht Kindersargkompatibel oder der Geruch hat's durchgeätzt 



KillerN schrieb:


> Vielleicht bekomm ich ja bis Montag eine Ersatzpedale, ansonsten muss ich die Tour absagen



hab noch sowas hier rumliegen, müsstest Du aber abholen ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Claudy (23. August 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> hab noch [URL="http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k418/a2017/pda-520-spd-rennradpedal.html?mfid=43"]sowas[/URL] hier rumliegen, müsstest Du aber abholen ...
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## karsten13 (23. August 2008)

Claudy schrieb:


> Der Killer hat Richtey und du nutzt Shimano.......



Gruss an die Fachfrau


----------



## d-beam (23. August 2008)

Danke nochmal Karsten,

hat wirklich sehr viel spaß gemacht (Und Kraft gekostet )!

Gruß,

Daniel


----------



## BlackTrek (23. August 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Und damit der Rest auch weiss, was er verpasst hat  :




95,4km/h max speed??? Eeeeehrlich???  

Ich hab wohl was verpasst...


----------



## karsten13 (23. August 2008)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> 95,4km/h max speed??? Eeeeehrlich???
> 
> Ich hab wohl was verpasst...



freier Fall halt 

Angeblich bin ich das bergauf gefahren


----------



## d-beam (24. August 2008)

Ach deswegen warst du die letzte Steigung zum Feldberg rauf so schnell auf und davon...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (24. August 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Heute hätte sogar Papabär die Gelegenheit gehabt, sich mal mit seinem gelben Monster blicken lassen,


... der war gestern aber unabkömmlich, da er hier nach dem rechtem Schauen mußte 



​
Und da sich Papabär mal wieder im Tiefschlaf befand, kam sein Betrag zum Hochzeitsblatt erst nach Redaktionsschluß an ... Sorry Tanja 

Jetzt gibt's halt hier die Online-Ausführung, die hatt eine noch größere Ausflage 

Auszug aus dem Büttelborner-Echo vom 23.08.2008​
_*Andy  Wo kam er her? Wo ist er jetzt? Wo will er hin?*

Wo kam er her?  Keine Ahnung, ich nehme an von zu Hause aus Ober Roden, als er vor einigen Jahren vor mir am Paterhäuser Hofgut stand. Ein paar Kreis Offebäscher  trafen sich dort regelmäßig donnerstags abends zu einer Feierabendrunde. Er hatte uns über das IBC, zu dessen Gründerzeit er gehört, gefunden. Von da an, war er regelmäßig mit uns am Start, egal ob Sommer oder Winter. 

Andy und ich, als wir beide noch los und ledig waren, fuhren auch recht viel und spontan am Wochenende los. Meist per Mounty in den Odenwald. So lernte ich nach und nach alle Touren auf seiner Homepage mtb-rhein-main.de kennen und steuerte auch die ein oder andere Tour dazu, bzw. erfuhren sie gemeinsam. Übrigens feierte seine als Übungsseite gestartete Homepage vor kurzem 10-jähriges und hatt sich zu DER Mountainbike-Page in Rhein-Main entwickelt. Sie wurde schon mehrfach in den Fachmagazinen benannt.

Bei unserer gemeinsamen Gersprenz-Runde im Februar 2006 erzählte er mir von einem Mädel, dass er vor Monaten auf einer Hochzeit kennen gelernt hatte und um den Jahreswechsel wieder getroffen hatte  tja  

Und wo ist er jetzt?  verheiratet mit seiner Cloudy und einem kleinen Eisbär auf dem Arm in Büttelborn. Vor allem die Überraschung mit klein Fabi, ist den Beiden gelungen. Es kommt nicht oft vor, dass ich sprachlos bin, aber als er Frank und mir mitteilte, dass wir im März dieses Jahres ohne Ihn nach Malle müssen, war es soweit. Verständlicherweise ist nun das Radfahren etwas in den Hintergrund gerückt.  

Wo will er hin?  Noch näher an den Odenwald  um seinem größer werdenden Eisbären Fabi die schaurig, schönen Burgen und Schlösser per Rad besser zeigen zu können *grins*
Natürlich wissen wir es nicht was die Zukunft bringt, aber die Eisbärenfreunde wünschen Cloudy, Andy und Fabi alles Liebe und Gute und  ich lasse mich einfach wieder überraschen.

Liebe Grüße
Volker, alias Erdi01_


----------



## Lupo (24. August 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> der war gestern aber unabkömmlich, da er hier nach dem rechtem Schauen mußte



können wir aber heut gerne nachholen. 13 uhr hohmark?
das wetter scheint ja zu halten...


----------



## Erdi01 (24. August 2008)

Lupo schrieb:


> können wir aber heut gerne nachholen. 13 uhr hohmark?
> das wetter scheint ja zu halten...


... ich werd da sein


----------



## BlackTrek (24. August 2008)

Lupo schrieb:


> können wir aber heut gerne nachholen. 13 uhr hohmark?


Mist, zu spät gesehen... 
Dann fahr ich halt RR.


----------



## theobviousfaker (24. August 2008)

Und ich hab zu lang gefeuert  Abschiedsfeier vom guten Freund.

Blacky, nich RR fahren, bin doch auch noch da  Ich will jetzt noch ne Runde drehen, is jemand dabei?


----------



## Erdi01 (24. August 2008)

Taunus + *Gemini* in Love ... chapter one ... 

Ich steig jetzt um auf's *Rush* und ab in den Odenwald ...


----------



## KillerN (24. August 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> also entweder sind die Dinger nicht Kindersargkompatibel oder der Geruch hat's durchgeätzt



Du alter Witzbold 



karsten13 schrieb:


> hab noch sowas hier rumliegen, müsstest Du aber abholen ...



Ob die Kindersagkompatibel sind ?  Ich glaube ich werde mal beim Erdi vorbeischauen, der hat noch die vom letzten Jahr im Keller liegen 

@Erdi   Was war mit der 13 Uhr HoheMark Tour ???

@karsten Wie hat sich denn der neue Geschlagen, hast du noch etwas übriggelassen ? Oder muss er jetzt in meinen Kindersärgen beerdigt werden ?  

Viele Grüße
Jens


----------



## karsten13 (24. August 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> der war gestern aber unabkömmlich, da er hier nach dem rechtem Schauen mußte



na gut, die Ausrede lass ich mal gelten  .

Dem Eisbärenhochzeitspaar alles Gute! 



KillerN schrieb:


> Ob die Kindersagkompatibel sind ?  Ich glaube ich werde mal beim Erdi vorbeischauen, der hat noch die vom letzten Jahr im Keller liegen



na dann pass auf, dass Du aus dem Keller wieder rauskommst  .



KillerN schrieb:


> @karsten Wie hat sich denn der neue Geschlagen, hast du noch etwas übriggelassen ? Oder muss er jetzt in meinen Kindersärgen beerdigt werden ?



sah noch lebendig aus, frag Daniel doch selber  .

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Rinna (24. August 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Dem Eisbärenhochzeitspaar alles Gute!



Auch von mir alles Gute dem Hochzeitspaar!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Corinna


----------



## d-beam (24. August 2008)

Ja, halbwegs...  Ich habe dann noch dreimal zu Abend gegessen und dann gings mir wieder gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KillerN (24. August 2008)

@d_beam und biste jetzt öfters mal dabei ?  
Ab September will ich auch wieder an den Wochenend Taunustouren teilnehmen 

Komme gerade aus Erdis Keller und habe 2 SPD Pedalen mitgebracht *g*

Werde dann am Montag um 18 Uhr an der Brücke Obertshausen - Heusenstamm (über die A3) auf der Heusenstamm Seite stehen.  Biste dabei Lugdusch ? Bisher siehts ja nicht nach Regen aus 

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Lupo (24. August 2008)

d-beam schrieb:


> Ja, halbwegs...  Ich habe dann noch dreimal zu Abend gegessen und dann gings mir wieder gut.



..was haben die mit dir angestellt

Taunus + Gemini in Love ... chapter two...
fand nach 2km sein ende.
mehr in der eisbären-gallery
Taunus + Gemini in Love ... chapter three: sehr wahrscheinlich mittwoch abend beim AWB


----------



## karsten13 (24. August 2008)

Lupo schrieb:


> Taunus + Gemini in Love ... chapter two...
> fand nach 2km sein ende.



 nach 2 km? Da hat es das gelbe Monster wohl noch nicht mal zum ersten Trail geschafft? Und wie bekommt man das Schaltwerk in den Umwerfer?


----------



## BlackTrek (24. August 2008)

Lupo schrieb:


> Taunus + Gemini in Love ... chapter three: sehr wahrscheinlich mittwoch abend beim AWB



Was war denn passiert?
Welche Uhrzeit würdet Ihr denn am Mittwoch fahren? Wie lange? Wie weit? Sind auch seeehr langsame Mitfahrer willkommen? (Kann eh noch nix versprechen)


----------



## theobviousfaker (24. August 2008)

Ich lieg dann ab Dienstag an der kroatischen Adria und denk an euch


----------



## Lupo (24. August 2008)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Was war denn passiert?
> Welche Uhrzeit würdet Ihr denn am Mittwoch fahren? Wie lange? Wie weit? Sind auch seeehr langsame Mitfahrer willkommen? (Kann eh noch nix versprechen)



weiss ich auch net so genau, auf einmal warn die röllchen von erdis schaltwerk vorne zwischen kettenblatt und umwerfer, das schaltauge kalverformt und die kette (neu!)gerissen. 

mittwoch gehts um 18 uhr an der hohemark los. gerne langsam bergauf, bergab dann etwas zügiger martina kommt evtl auch mit


----------



## Erdi01 (24. August 2008)

So, bin auch wieder aus dem Keller oben und habe Ursachenforschung betrieben. Da muß was beim Vernieten der Kette schiefgelaufen sein. Die eine Seite der Nietstelle hatt es aufgebogen, die hatt sich im oberen Röllchen verfangen, es rausgerissen, dann hatt's den Käfig abgerissen und alles zusammen in den Umwerfer gezogen, der ist auch am A...

Habe schon die Artikelnummern für Hibike rausgeschrieben und geschaut, dass die Broken auch vorrätig sind, die werde ich morgen beehren. Ich seh's positiv, ich wollt sowieso mal ein Shadow-Schaltwerk ausprobieren. Werd mir aber "nur" XT holen. Wer weis wie lang das überlebt, wenn ich erstmal die Trails ereicht habe und da durchfeuer 
*
@Lupo*, AWB ja. Könnt aber am Schaltauge scheitern, das ist ja auch im A... und ich weis nicht, ob ich das auch so schnell beikriege, wie ein simples Schaltwerk und Umwerfer


----------



## Lupo (24. August 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ...
> @Lupo[/B], AWB ja. Könnt aber am Schaltauge scheitern, das ist ja auch im A... und ich weis nicht, ob ich das auch so schnell beikriege, wie ein simples Schaltwerk und Umwerfer



vllt passt ja das vom rush?
wer hat die kette genietet, selber gemacht?


----------



## Erdi01 (24. August 2008)

Nee, Rush passt nicht  

Und ja selbst vernietet, schon 1000 und ein Mal und diesmal hat's summ gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KillerN (24. August 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> So, bin auch wieder aus dem Keller oben und habe Ursachenforschung betrieben. Da muß was beim Vernieten der Kette schiefgelaufen sein. Die eine Seite der Nietstelle hatt es aufgebogen, die hatt sich im oberen Röllchen verfangen, es rausgerissen, dann hatt's den Käfig abgerissen und alles zusammen in den Umwerfer gezogen, der ist auch am A...



Meine Kettenlasche sah nach der letzten Tour mitm Karsten genauso aus, zum Glück hat sie aber den Heimwg (10km?) schadlos überlebt. 
Hatte meine Kette auch selbst genietet, werde jetzt aber in Zukunft mehr auf Kettenschlösser setzen. 
Glaube aber das es eher eine Montagskette war, die ist nämlich schon das zweite Mal gerissen... (und jetzt im Müll nach 2250km).

Grüße
Jens


----------



## karsten13 (24. August 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Nee, Rush passt nicht



wie? Rush sollte für AWB reichen  .



KillerN schrieb:


> die ist nämlich schon das zweite Mal gerissen... (und jetzt im Müll nach 2250km).



mal wieder als Schönwetterfahrer geoutet  , meine MTB-Ketten überleben die 2000 nur, wenn ich vergesse zu messen ...


----------



## Erdi01 (24. August 2008)

Da ich immer von Team Sobe schwärme, will ich's auch mal zeigen.

*KLICK KLACK*

Das ist einfach der geilste Paintjob den Cannondale je gemacht hatt  
Wehe, es sagt jetzt einer was anderes  dann ist es mir auch egal 

Eben noch im Netz, und bald schon bei mir im Keller ...


----------



## KillerN (24. August 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> mal wieder als Schönwetterfahrer geoutet  , meine MTB-Ketten überleben die 2000 nur, wenn ich vergesse zu messen ...



Ohne Pedale fährt es sich halt so schlecht  Ausserdem war die Nacht lang und der Nachmittag trotzdem schön


----------



## BlackTrek (24. August 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Eben noch im Netz, und bald schon bei mir im Keller ...


Na dann drück ich mal die Daumen! (... und erbe dann gerne Dein Rotes ;-) )

Aber der Verkäufer sagt da was von "No, the box is to big for international shipping. thanks"!


----------



## Erdi01 (25. August 2008)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Na dann drück ich mal die Daumen! (... und erbe dann gerne Dein Rotes ;-) )


brauchst Du nicht, ist sowieso die falsche Größe und auch nur beispielhaft. Da hatt mal einer wirklich gute Bilder gemacht und eingestellt. 
psst ... über den Bieterstatus bin ich schon hinweg, ich warte nur noch ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (25. August 2008)

*PIIIIEEP​*
Bin auch wieder daaa 



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Natürlich wissen wir es nicht was die Zukunft bringt, aber die Eisbärenfreunde wünschen Cloudy, Andy und Fabi alles Liebe und Gute


 Andreas und Claudia, ich wünsch Euch Dreien alles alles Gute!!!!!  

Aber nun schon mal kurz zum Alpencross: Es war phänomenal Ich bin beeindruckt!!

Mehr dazu später 





Grüße

Google


----------



## Google (25. August 2008)

*1. Tag Hanau - Fischen/Oberstdorf...Vorgeschichte*

Die Daten sind schnell geschrieben: Knapp 450 Km, ein Schnitt von circa 100 Km/h, ein bisserl Stau bei Würzburg, ansonsten war die Fahrt schön entspannend, wie immer auf der A7 Richtung Ulm. Ach so: Circa 60 Euro Benzinkosten.

Niko ist pünktlich bei mir in Steinheim, wir süffeln noch schnell einen Kaffee Crema. Luca, mein Kleiner, er hängt schon an mir wie ein Klette. Nicht nur ihm fällt die Trennung schwer  Wat solls. Da muß man durch.....Ich freu mich trotzdem riesig auf den Alpencross, ich bin nicht umonst seit Mai bei Wind und Wetter mit dem Rad zur Arbeit gefahren und fühle mich entsprechend fit 

Schnell wird noch meine schwarze Kampfsau auf den Träger geschnallt, es kann losgehen  Jazzmann fährt uns sicher bis Fischen bei Oberstdorf. Dort wird sich die Gruppe von insgesamt 13 Männern und einer Frau treffen,  eine recht gemischte Gruppe: Mitte 20 bis Mitte 50, vom Crossdebütanten bis zum Sechsfachwiederholungstäter. Uphiller, Downhiller, Allrounder...oder aber auch gut zu Fuss . Weder in die eine noch in die andere Richtung gibts Überflieger. Das ist gut so. 

Bei den Bikes siehts ähnlich aus: Fullys, Hardttails, Enduro, CC, 160 er Foxgabeln, Retrobikes mit Elastomergabeln, mit nachgeschweißten Nähten,  Gummireifchen oder auch 2,5 er Walzen  und so weiter und so weiter. Sie alle werden in Riva ankommen. Trotz alledem eine recht homogene Truppe, die bis zum Schluß in allen Belangen gut zusammengepasst hat.

Abends gibts dann ne kleine Vorstellungsrunde bevor das (zumindest für mich) viel zu wenige Essen auf viel zu großen Tellern im 4-Sterne Hotel serviert wird. Hoffentlich wird das besser. Da lobe ich mir die rustikalen Gasthöfe mit üppiger und deftiger Kost 

Die erste Übernachtung ist wirklich edel. Große Zimmer mit Kachelöfen. Schnell noch die Mondfinsternis angeschaut, dann gehts ab ins Bett.

*
Morgen gehts los!!​*
*Abfahrt in Hanau*





*Ankunft in Fischen*





Fortsetzung folgt....


----------



## Lugdusch (25. August 2008)

Gude Jens,
hoffe du liest das noch, es wird nämlich ne viertelstunde später bei mir!

Gruß
Alex


----------



## d-beam (25. August 2008)

Killer:
Ja, wirklich gerne... allerdings wird's nur an Wochenenden was, da ich leider recht spät arbeite.

Lupo:
Naja, Karsten war so freundlich mich endlich mal über ein paar schöne Trails zu führen. Und da ich sonst immer nur Schottepisten gefahren bin, geht die gleiche Strecke/Höhenmeter doch ein klein wenig mehr in die Beine. Aber das ist schon gut so!


----------



## Google (25. August 2008)

*1. te Etappe Fischen - Stuben*

Es geht früh raus, ich gehöre zu den gemütlichen Frühstückern  Jetzt gibt es wenigstens ein Frühstücksbuffet, so dass ich mir den Magen schön vollschlagen kann  Der Rucksack liegt schon fertig bepackt im Zimmer. Regensachen sind immer dabei, was Warmes zum Überziehen, meine Flocken. Batterien für meinen stromfressenden Foto, in den Außentaschen eine Ersatztrinkflasche und 2 Riegel wenns oben mal wieder länger dauert  Mehr habe ich eigentlich nie dabei, ich habs aber mindestens 4 mal auf dem Gipfel oder auf einer Hütte bereut keine Wechselkleidung mitgenommen zu haben. *Bibber !!*

Nach dem Frühstück ist die Reisetasche schnell gepackt, wir werden eh die ganze Tour aus dem Koffer leben. Draussen steht schon das Taxi bereit, dass unser Gepäck zum Zielort nach Stuben zu _*Steffi *_  bringen wird.  Als ich unten ankomme sind schon die meisten unten, es dauert nicht mehr lange und unsere erste Tourbesprechung wo es lang geht, steht an. Heute sollen es 1900 Hm werden, es geht über den Schrofenpas (GEIL! )

*Tourbesprechung*





*Obligatorisches Gruppenbild zu Beginn des Alpencross*





Wir fahren erst mal schön locker zum Ortsrand nach Oberstdorf und machen die ersten Kilometer auf Asphalt, später Schotter und noch viel später wirds dann so langsam auch hügelig. Komisch: Mein Lenker geht immer weiter nach oben...Gehts hier langsam hoch  Jedenfalls sind wir alle gut drauf! Das Wetter ist trotz aller schlechten Vorhersagen der letzten Tage recht passabel, außer ein paar Tropfen wird es heute trocken bleiben.





Was man zunächst noch als steigend bezeichnen würde, wandelt sich im Laufe der Tour ab dem Rappenalpental von steil zu sehr steil, - die Ersten fangen an zu schieben -, bis hin zu *Boar Ey*  Da fährt Keiner mehr! Schieben und/oder Tragen ist jetzt angesagt  Der Schrofenpass!

Die Steige sind teils ziemlich steil und sehr schmal, nur gut das auf der Bergseite Stahlseile zum Festhalten angebracht sind. Aber der Ausblick, die  Landschaft und überhaupt der Anstieg sind ein unvergeßliches Erlebnis 





Auf der rechten Bildseite sieht man ganz gut den Anstieg wo wir einem gut durchtrainierten aber etwas gehbehinderten und offensichtlich sehr verunsicherten Mitte Fuffziger begegnen. Ich weiß nicht wie lange er da hoch gebraucht hat...es war ziemlich lange und er sah sehr unsicher aus. Oben an der Felswand angekommen ist er so desorientiert, dass er sein Bike rechts zur Felswand führt, wo eigentlich das Stahlseil zum Festhalten angebracht ist. Der Pfad ist sehr schmal dort und es geht ziemlich steil da runter. Völlig neben der Kappe will er  tatsächlich lostrotten, ich seh ihn schon unten....Meinen Tipp: Was hälst Du eigentlich davon, wenn Du Dein Rad links führst und Dich am Stahlseil hälst?" nimmt er dankend entgegen. Er hat meine volle Bewunderung für seine Fitness aber völliges Unverständnis, dass er da hoch ist  

*Fast oben*





Oben angekommen gehts dann zur ersten Trailabfahrt.

*Die einen Schieben, die anderen Fahren (Ich war da etwa 4:32 vor Jazz, so dass ich ein schönes Bild von ihm machen konnte )
*





Noch lange ist der Tag nicht vorbei. Es ist Mittagszeit, unser Essen nehmen wir in Warth?? ein und wir fahren noch eine weitere Steigung bis zum Spullersee. Dort erwartet uns ein schöner  Trail, der unsere kalten Muskeln, - mittlerweile ist es arschkalt und etwas regnerisch - wieder so richtig in Wallung bringt. Was soll ich sagen: Ich hab schon ewig nicht mehr mein Sattel nach unten fahren müssen  Geht doch irgendwie besser 

Danach gehts nochmal hoch zu unserem ersten Etappenziel zu *Steffi*, öhm Stuben , zum Hotel Post, wo wir uns erst einmal für den nächsten Etappentag stärken können. Sodele, die ersten HM und KM sind absolviert


----------



## KillerN (26. August 2008)

Google schrieb:


> *PIIIIEEP​*
> Bin auch wieder daaa



Schön das du wieder heile Zuhause angekommen bist 

Weiter so mit den Etappenberichten !! 

@Montagsfeierabendtour War eine gemütliche Tour mit Lugdusch zum Grünen See, vor Ort ein paar Trails abgefahren und dann locker heimgerollt. Habe dann noch bis zur Dunkelheit eine Extrarunde gedreht um das gute Wetter bis zum Schluss auszunutzen 

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Google (26. August 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> Weiter so mit den Etappenberichten !!


 Na gut  

*2.te Etappe Stuben - Ischgl*

Nochmal zurück zum Vorabend... Ja die Steffi hat bei den Männern einen bleibenden Eindruck hinterlassen: Jung, hübsch, sympatisch, um keine Antwort verlegen, ein bisschen frech. So scheinen es die Männer zu mögen. Sie galt fortan als unübertreffbarer Maßstab der noch kommenden Tage. Und wie war das bei mir?  No comment, ich bin verheiratet  

Jedenfalls nehmen wir nach einem wiederrum reichhaltigen Frühstück Abschied vom Hotel Post in Stuben und beginnen den Tag wie nicht anders zu erwarten war gleich mit einem netten Anstieg (500 Hm ?) diesmal auf Asphalt bis nach St. Christoph. Es ist noch frisch um Neune aber wir haben stahlblauen Himmel, der uns einen wunderbaren Tag verspricht.

*Anstieg zu St. Christoph*





Anschließend gehts auch wieder auf Asphalt rasant nach unten. Nur eine lahme Karre vor mir kann mich vorm Tempowahnsinn retten und gibt mir Zeit darüber nachzudenken, ob man mit MTB-Reifen eigentlich so schnell fahren sollte und was so alles passieren kann wenn ein Reifen jetzt platzt. Gerade eben noch im Adrenalinkick, besinne ich mich eines Besseren und bin jetzt ganz froh, dass mich die Karre ein wenig im Zaum hält. Unten auf den Tacho geschaut werde ich mit 74,ebes zum Tagessieger und kenne solche Geschwindigkeiten bisher nur vom Renner. 

Wir fahren nun wieder im Gelände durch das Verwalltal zur Konstanzer Hütte auf erst einmal 1700 Meter. Auf dem Bild vorne übrigens unser Guide, der uns sicher nach Riva gebracht hat





Nachdem wir einige Serpentinen hochgeschraubt sind, hole ich mir erst einmal Beistand. Schliesslich wollen heute immerhin 1600 Hm gefahren werden





Irgendwo zwischen der Konstanzer und Heilbronner Hütte (2308 m) fahren wir durch diese schöne Alm .......





.......und viel später erreichen wir dann auch die Heilbronner Hütte mit herrlichen Ausblick 





Nach der Mittagspause geht es nur noch bergab , durch Galtür....wir sehen die hohe Schutzmauer die nach dem schlimmen Lawinenunglück vor einigen Jahren gebaut wurde....weiter bis Ischgl unser heutiges Etappenziel. Hier wird uns zum ersten und letzten Mal ein Waschservice für das Bike und die Kleidung angeboten, was auch jeder gerne beansprucht.

Das Wetter und die Landschaft waren schon heute phänomenal. Wir freuen uns auf die kommenden Tage.

Fortsetzung folgt.....


----------



## Erdi01 (26. August 2008)

Moin,



Google schrieb:


> Nochmal zurück zum Vorabend... Ja die Steffi hat bei den Männern einen bleibenden Eindruck hinterlassen: Jung, hübsch, sympatisch, um keine Antwort verlegen, ein bisschen frech. So scheinen es die Männer zu mögen. Sie galt fortan als unübertreffbarer Maßstab der noch kommenden Tage.


alles nimmt er auf, nur das _Wesen_.tliche zeigt er uns nicht  

*Schöne Bilder, schöner Bericht* 

Ich kenne auch so "Wahnsinnsgeschwindigkeiten" auf dem Mounty. Vor langer Zeit, also wieder so gaaaanz langer Zeit, Ihn wisst schon, als man(n) das Hirn noch ausgeschaltet hatt. Habe ich mal die 8 vorn auf dem Tacho gesehen, seit dem nie mehr wieder. Die Straße runter vom Spitzingsee. 3 KM 10% schlängelt die sich. Die kann man ohne zu bremsen runterfahren. 

Ich muß jetzt in den Keller, habe noch was zu tun ...


----------



## KillerN (26. August 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Nochmal zurück zum Vorabend... Ja die Steffi hat bei den Männern einen bleibenden Eindruck hinterlassen:



Hat sie den Rest aus euch rausgeholt ? 

Zeig mal ein Pic !


----------



## _jazzman_ (26. August 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> Zeig mal ein Pic !



Man muss doch nicht alles auf Fotos festhalten. Es muss auch Momente und Begegnungen geben, die man gerne so in Erinnerung behält... 

Von Steffi gibt es keine Fotos...   Aber sie hat in der Tat bei allen einen bleibenden Eindruck hinterlassen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lanzelot (26. August 2008)

Kann ich mir vorstellen, sie ist aber auch ne nette


----------



## Google (26. August 2008)

Mann, mann  Da geb ich mir hier die größte Mühe über den Cross zu schreiben und alle reden nur noch über _*Steffi*_  Das kam mir schon während des AlpenX komisch vor  Keiner sprach über das Erlebte des Tages


----------



## Erdi01 (26. August 2008)

Die Kleene heist übrigens auch Steffi  und testes schon mein six13. 
Sie steht Eurer wohl kaum in was nach ...






... worum gings hier eigentlich ... ach ja AlpenX 

​


----------



## Erdi01 (26. August 2008)

nach dem geknackten Schaltwerk und Umwerfer und der heutigen Instandsetzung ist noch was geknackt ... 
die magischen 14 Kg   





 *-->* 

 knapp, aber immerhin


----------



## Lugdusch (27. August 2008)

Guude jens,
wolte mich nochmal für die nette Feierabendtour bedanken, hat Spaß gemacht 
Allerdings will ich nicht wissen wie schnell fahren bei dir aussieht wenn unsere Tour locker dahingerollt war !! 

gruß
Alex / Lugdsch


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (27. August 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Mann, mann  Da geb ich mir hier die größte Mühe über den Cross zu schreiben und alle reden nur noch über _*Steffi*_  Das kam mir schon während des AlpenX komisch vor  Keiner sprach über das Erlebte des Tages




Wann kommt denn der nächste Tag?? Brauche was zu lesen auf Arbeit.


----------



## d-beam (27. August 2008)

Sag mal Karsten, warst du gestern der Kerl ohne Helm so um 19:30 an der Urselbachbrücke kurz hinter Hohemark?


----------



## Google (27. August 2008)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Wann kommt denn der nächste Tag?? Brauche was zu lesen auf Arbeit.


 Ich hab ja momentan viel Zeit 

*3.te Etappe Ischgl - Sur En*

In der Tourenbeschreibung des Anbieters steht: _"Gleich in der Ortsmitte von Ischgl (1376m) beginnt die sportliche Auffahrt zur Heidelberger Hütte (2264m), mittlerweile ein Kultstützpunkt für hungrige Biker...."_

So, so sportlich ? 900 Hm am Stück, ich nehme mir vor da gemütlich hochzukurbeln. Habe ich doch am Vorabend wieder gut gegessen und wie immer liegt mir das halbe Frühstücksbuffett im Magen  Gerade beim Schreiben dieser Zeilen wird mir klar warum mit mir in Riva niemand den Grillteller für 2 Personen teilen wollte. Stattdessen erntete ich nur Gelächter und Spott  Obwohl ich mich stets bemühte beim Essen nicht zu Schlingen, ist wohl mein erhöhtes Esspensum  dennoch etwas aufgefallen?

Seis drum, kaum aus der Tiefgarage des Hotels rausgefahren geht es auch schon heftigst nach oben. Man hat nicht zu viel versprochen. Ich halte mich (noch) an mein Vorsatz und sehe wie die anderen da schon recht schnell hochpuschen. Ich denk nur: Die Ersten werden die Letzten sein  Irgendwann sehe ich die ersten Drei vor mir nicht mehr. Eine Familie, - wir nennen sie das Rockymountain-Team weil sie alle Rockys fahren - zieht zügig an mir vorbei. Damit meine ich den Vater, seine zwei Söhne zwischen 15 - 17 Jahren und einen Freund....Die Mutter fährt tapfer mit, halt ein bisschen weiter hinten, dennoch Hut ab! Nach circa 300 Hm legen die Jungs ne Pause ein, ich kurbele gemütlich weiter an Ihnen vorbei. Es dauert nicht lange, da kommt das R-Team auch schon wieder von hinten an.....Oooch ich fahre halt mal mit, wäre doch gelacht wenn die mich nicht zu den Ausreissern meiner Gruppe bringen  

Florian ein Mitte Zwanziger unserer Gruppe, der mittlerweile und später immer wieder Lunte riecht hängt sich mit dran. Der Puls geht hoch aber es ist eigentlich ganz angenehm so zu fahren. Jedenfalls kann es einem nicht kalt werden  Den Pulsmesser hab ich daheim gelassen, der stört nur. 

*Auch in den Weg gelegte Felsen können uns nicht abhalten aufzuschließen*





Irgendwann haben wir die Aussreisser erreicht, die Rockys machen Pause auf einer Kuppe und warten auf Muttern. Vielen Dank fürs Hinbringen. Das beim R-Team mitgefahrene Tempo geht gut, ich belasse es dabei und irgendwann bin ich fast Mutterseelenallein auf dem Weg zur Heilbronner Hütte. So alleine das ich ein Murmeltier erblicke, welches vor mir über den Weg in seinen Bau direkt neben dem Weg huscht. So ein süßer Fratz:





Das Ausharren fürs Foto hat mich 2 Plätze gekostet. Wat solls, ES IIST UUURLAUB 

Ach so, und vorher sind  wir noch über die Schweizer Grenze. Ja, ja das ist sie wirklich  Die Zollbeamten (braun und langhaarig) links und rechts der Hütte sind ehrenamtlich tätig.





Oben an der Heidelberger Hütte angekommen, habe ich dennoch genügend Zeit für 1 Kännchen Kaffee und ein großes Spezi bis der Rest kommt  *Steffi* wäre stolz auf mich gewesen.





Dann ist erst einmal eine größere Verschnaufpause mit viel Sonnenschein angesagt  Das ist auch gut so denn von nun ab geht es nur noch zu Fuß bis zum Fimberpass. Mit 2608 Meter wird es der höchste Punkt in dieser Woche sein. 

*Ein Murmel kommt natürlich mit auf die Reise *





*Jazz kurz vorm Vorbeimogeln zum Pass *




*
Kurz vorm Pass*





*Durch starke Dehydratation bis zum Fimberpass sind einige Biker auf Puppengröße geschrumpft. Man beachte den Biker tanzend auf dem Passschild *





*Verdientes Mittagspicknik * 





*Und nach einer ewigen Abfahrt endlich Ankunft im Gasthof Udina in Sur En. Lecker Bierchen  *





Fortsetzung folgt...


----------



## KillerN (27. August 2008)

Weiter so Frank, deine Berichte sind typisch Googlestyle 

Aber auf die Steffibilder warte ich immernoch, kennst ja meinen Mailaccount  

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puls190 (27. August 2008)

ja die Berichte sind super


Toll Google


----------



## _jazzman_ (27. August 2008)

Kurze Anmerkung der Oberaufsichts-Bericht-Zensierungs- und Korrekturbehörde:

Fraaaaank.... Warst Du schneeblind oder haste noch zu viel Steffi im Tee gehabt... Das war die Heidelberger Hütte dort oben und nicht die Heilbronner...


----------



## Google (27. August 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Fraaaaank.... Warst Du schneeblind oder haste noch zu viel Steffi im Tee gehabt... Das war die Heidelberger Hütte dort oben und nicht die Heilbronner...


 Ist doch egaaal. Die wollen doch eh nur die Steffi sehn 

werds gleich mal abändern, Danke



KillerN schrieb:


> Aber auf die Steffibilder warte ich immernoch, kennst ja meinen Mailaccount


 Also Bilder von Steffi kann ich Dir keine schicken....


----------



## Erdi01 (27. August 2008)

War heute abend bei AWB zu Gast. Das war die erste ernsthafte Ausfahrt mim *Hollandradl*  Die ging sogar mal über 4 KM hinaus 

Nach dem Reichenbaltal bekomme ich das Grinsen nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht. Den Radträger habe ich gleich mal auf dem Auto gelassen 

Hy *@Lupo*, kannst Du morgen oder die Tage nicht mal schwänzen, Ich hätte da so ne Idee für ein Tagesausflug 

Also mit Renner braucht mir momentan keiner zu kommen


----------



## BlackTrek (28. August 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> War heute abend bei AWB zu Gast. Das war die erste ernsthafte Ausfahrt mim *Hollandradl*  Die ging sogar mal über 4 KM hinaus


Und ich war bis neun im Büro...


----------



## Google (28. August 2008)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Und ich war bis neun im Büro...


Aaach, sehe es positiv! Dafür kannst Du Dir dann ein schönes neues Bike oder einen erholsamen Urlaub oder Deine anderen Hobby leisten  Habt Ihr gerade wieder viel Stress oder ist es der ganz normale Wahnsinn?


@[email protected] So? hast Du jetzt also Lunte gerochen?  Reagiert denn jetzt eigentlich Deine Gabel wie du es wolltest? Was hast Du jetzt für ne Feder drin und welche Einstellung?

Man sehe mir bitte meine vielen Posts ab. Ich hab grad so viel Zeit  Ich hoffe nächste Woche kann ich wieder arbeiten und vor allem wieder ein bisschen in die Pedale treten.

Volker, wie lang schläfsten? Ich wollt mal durchfonen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (28. August 2008)

*4.te Etappe Sur En - Prad*

Heute steht das Val d' Uina auf dem Programm.  Vorher, bzw. am Nachmittag des Vortages, ist aber erst einmal eine Bikewartung von Nöten, die ersten Bremsbeläge werden erneuert, Räder zentriert, alles geschmiert und geölt.





Das Wetter ist heute durchwachsen, für mich persönlich könnte es wärmer sein. Ich bin überhaupt die größte Frierhutzel in der Gruppe. Ich habe immer das wärmste an, fahre als letzter im Kurzarmtrikot und habe meist als erster wieder eine Weste über.

*Wolken hängen in den Schweizer Bergen*





Nachdem ich mich aufs Rad schwinge und weiß das es schon wieder gleich hoch geht, beschliesse ich  für mich heute eine gemütliche Kaffeefahrt. Ich wills locker angehen und die Schlucht geniessen. Meine Einstellung ist wohl etwas zu  locker gewählt wie ich später noch erfahren werde. Ein Alpencross ist nun mal keine Spazierfahrt, zumindest heute nicht.

*Schon mitten drin im Val d' Uina *





*Unser Guide auf der Suche nach einem guten Shootingpoint 
*





*Hammer! Der im Fels gehauene Steig wo wir noch lang müssen!*





*Am Ausgang der Schlucht*





Am Ausgang der Schlucht zeigt sich nochmal die Sonne, dann wird es ausgerechnet an den höchsten Punkten unserer Tagestour, - über den Schlinigpass (2311m) zur Sesvenna Hütte (2256m) - merklich kühler. Das passt mir heute gar nicht  Habe ich mir doch eine gemütliche Kaffeefahrt vorgenommen. Die Kälte, das Rumgeschiebe des Bikes, die fetten Steine in den Trails gehen mir heute irgendwie auf die Nüsse. Wo ist nur die Sonne ?  Mehr schlecht als recht, nur halb bei der Sache, fahre ich den Trail zur Sesvenna Hütte runter. Hoffentlich gibts bald ne Pause, hoffentlich sind wir bald wieder unten im Warmen. Dann ists auch schon passiert: Vor mir im Trail eine tiefere Stufe...Soll ich springen oder einfach drüber fahren? Ich entscheide mich aus Faulheit für die zweite Alternative. Die Gabel wird schon nicht so weit eintauchen...Doch, tut sie! Ich steige wie schon dieses Jahr erlebt, mal wieder über den Lenker ab, überschlage mich einmal. Mein Rad kommt sauschnell hinter mir her, mit einem Fuß stecke ich noch im Klicki. Ich sehe irgendwie im Augenwinkel einen Schatten hinter mir hersausen bevor der Lenker mit geballter Wucht in meinen Helm einschlägt. Mein erster Gedanke war wirklich Freude und Erleichterung darüber, daß mich mal wieder mein Helm vor Schlimmeren bewahrt hat. Beim Check kann ich kaum glauben, dass er noch heil ist, so laut und heftig kam mir der Aufschlag des Lenkers vor.

Gott sei Dank ist nichts Schlimmeres passiert. Noch etwas benommen spüre ich während der Fahrt Stiche in meinem Hintern. Klasse!!  Ich hab mich genau auf ner (immerhin) Alpendistel abgelegt . Die Dornen haben sich schön im Sitzpolster breit gemacht und sind nicht so ohne weiteres zu finden. Ach wie angenehm, Dudi, dudi, töf, töf   In der Hütte sind mehrere Klogänge von Nöten bis ich alle entfernen konnte.

Tja, hätte ich mich mental mal nicht auf Kaffeefahrt eingestellt. Dann wäre mir das sicherlich nicht passiert. Wieder was dazu gelernt  Der Sturz wird mich bei den kommenden Touren vorsichtiger und verkrampfter auf den Trails machen. Selbst dran schuld.


Nach der Sesvenna Hütte geht es nur noch bergab, es wird merklich wärmer und die aufkommende Sonne zum Nachmittag versöhnt mich wieder mit dem Tag der doch eigentlich wieder ein supertolles Erlebnis war.

Fortsetzung folgt...

Ps. Die Walze die uns im Hotel bediente, hatte natürlich keine Chance gegen *Steffi*


----------



## Erdi01 (28. August 2008)

Hallo Frank, jetzt bin ich wach 

Ja, der viele Federweg und vorallem die Geo, lässt schon einiges mehr wie das Rush zu. Gestern gab's nur zwei Stellen, die ich (noch?) nicht fahren wollte. Einmal über ein umgefallenen Baum bei den Mamorsteinen und ein Absatz im Reichenbachtrail. Was mich aber noch mehr gewundert hatt, ist die Tatsache, dass das Gemini bergauf dem Rush kaum nachsteht  Und wenn man den Sattel dann auch wieder auf die richtige Höhe zum hochfahren bringt, tut man(n) sich auch nicht mehr weh  Nur eins ist Mist, die montierten Kombipedale  Ich bin grundsätzlich auf der falschen Seite. Will ich eingeklickt sein, bin ich's nett. Will ich nicht sein, bin ich's auch nett  Und auf dem Trail kommt man nicht wirklich dazu, die richtige Seite zu "suchen" Die fliegen wieder runter, sobald ich meine XTR-Clickies wieder habe ... Hallo Jens   Nebenbei macht das auch nochmal ordentlich Gewicht weg, damit liegt ich dann fahrfertig deutlich unter 14 Kg  Das kann ich für einen volltauglichen Freerider bald selber nicht glauben 

In meiner Sherman ist schon eine weiche Feder drin. Ich war von einer harten ausgegangen, da ich einen viel zu hohen SPV-Druck anfänglich fuhr. Die zu hohe Kompression führte dazu, dass sie am Anfang gerade mal gute 100mm nutzen konnte. Der SPV-Druck ist nun auf ein Minimum reduziert (ca. 30-35psi). Das geht überhaupt erst seit dem Tuning. So spricht sie ordentlich an. Reserven scheint sie genug zu haben. Gestern im Taunus hat sie 145 von 170mm genutzt. Ich würde es ja gern noch mit einer extra weichen Feder probieren, aber die bekomme ich nicht mehr  Ich halt halt die Augen in der Bucht offen ...  Mit der extra weichen Feder, würde sie wohl durch den gesamten Federweg rauschen, aber da könnte ich dann wieder den SPV-Druck entsprechend erhöhen. Das üblicherweise sich dadurch verschlechternde Ansprechverhalten, ist auch durch's Tuning eliminiert. Über den SPV-Druck wird nach dem tuning nur noch Druckstufe und Kompression geregelt, somit wäre eine zu weiche Feder kein Problem und eigentlich optimal.


----------



## Google (28. August 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Die fliegen wieder runter, sobald ich meine XTR-Clickies wieder habe ... Hallo Jens


*Ach Jens!!! Da fällt mir gerade was ein!!​*
Nur mal so nebenbei....

Erdi, Briiiinnng...............Briiiiiiing.............Briiiiiing (Manche verstehen es auch besser und Tüüüüüt)

Ja, ich hab schon nen Koller


----------



## KillerN (28. August 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Die fliegen wieder runter, sobald ich meine XTR-Clickies wieder habe ... Hallo Jens



Ritcheyklickies habe ich heute Vormittag eingeschickt. Wenn ich negative Rückmeldung bekomme werde ich mir vielleicht die hier zulegen :
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a436/egg-beater-sl-pedal.html
Gibts da Erfahrungen ?

Wie dringend brauchste die xtr denn wieder ?

@Google Freitag bin ich bei dir in der Nähe... (*pm*)


----------



## Erdi01 (28. August 2008)

*@Google*, die Bilder haben was 

*@Killer*, ... nicht sonderlich eilig, sind ja nicht die einzigen Clickies, die bei mir rumliegen, aber die leichtesten. Deswegen werden sie dann auf's Gemini kommen.

Die Egg's kenne ich nicht.


----------



## Mtb Ede (28. August 2008)

Erdi :SA Beerfelden ?

Wollt mal Dein gelbes GERÄT sehen und ein bißchen über Federgabeln fachsimpeln.


----------



## Erdi01 (28. August 2008)

*@Ede*, sorry, das müssen wir noch mal aufschieben. Bin Samstag nun anderweitig verplant. Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## karsten13 (28. August 2008)

d-beam schrieb:


> Sag mal Karsten, warst du gestern der Kerl ohne Helm so um 19:30 an der Urselbachbrücke kurz hinter Hohemark?



nö. Dienstag war das Rennrad dran und ohne Helm fahr ich net.
Am kommenden WE wird das MTB ausnahmsweise mal nicht bewegt  .

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Google (29. August 2008)

*5.te Etappe Prad - St. Walburg*

Tja, heute ist die Kaffeefahrt  Bei schönstem Wetter geht es gut die halbe Strecke der heutigen 85 Km Tour auf einen Radweg durch den Vinschgau bis fast Meran.





Manchmal müssen halt auch einfach mal Kilometer geschrubbt werden um sein Ziel Riva erreichen zu können. Aber auch diese Tour gefällt mir. Sie geht durch unzählig viele Apfelbaumplantagen, immer im Tal entlang. Mit bester Aussicht auf die Berge rechter und linker Hand. Den vergletscherten Ortler in 3900m, den wir schon gestern von der Sesvenna Hütte aus sahen, können wir noch lange  in seinem strahlenden schneeweiß erblicken. Es geht vorbei an Reinholds Burg (Ei de Messner  ), die leider ein bisserl zu hoch für ein gutes Fotomotiv liegt. Immer wieder fahren wir durch malerische Ortschaften, die allesamt gut auf die Biker eingestellt sind. Der Vinschgau ist wirklich ideal für die ganze Radlerfamilie. 

*Es geht immer weiter durch die Apfelbaumfelder*





*Genau!*





Nach circa 50 Kilometer machen wir unsere Mittagspause im Biergarten der Forstbrauerei. Zünftiges Essen gibts dort: Hähnchen, Haxen, Sauerkraut. Wie bei uns daheim! Das braucht der deutsche Biker  Mir reicht heute eine Bratwurst mit Brot und ich lerne bei meiner Reklamation von der Bedienung, dass das zur Wurst zugereichte Brötchen im Vinschgau Brot ist....Wie man das auf den Nachbartisch liegende Brot hier nennt, trau ich mich nicht mehr zu fragen....Vielleicht Brötchen? 

*Nur noch über die Brücke, dann sind wir im Biergarten*





Nach der Pause müssen noch die heute auf dem Programm stehenden restlichen Kilometer und verbliebenen Höhenmeter von rund 1000 ??  absolviert werden. Schon nach kurzer Zeit bekommt die Gruppe die Gelegenheit das Mittagsmahl abzustrampeln. Leider heute nur auf Asphalt, die Serpentinen hoch und das bei stehender Gluthitze. Das kennt Google schon, der auch gerne Asphalt in der Hitze fährt. Er hängt sich doch gleich mal an die Sportivgruppe unserer Alpencrossmanschaft und schaut was bei den anderen so geht. Kurz vor dem ersten Zwischenstop nach circa 500 Hm  freut sich mein Mitfahrer, das wir die Gruppe so schön abgehängt haben: "Die haben wir ja in Grund und Boden gefahren! Der Jürgen ists auch viel zu schnell angegangen". Ich gebe zu, dass es mir einen Heidenspass gemacht hat auf den Touren vorne mitzufahren. So war das in den letzten Jahren ja nicht immer so. Meine Fahrten zur Arbeit haben sich voll bezahlt gemacht. Kam ich doch oftmals unter der Woche auf circa 100 Km am Tag wenn ich nach der Arbeit noch eine MTB-Geländetouren dran hing. Den Alpencross kann ich also recht entspannt fahren. Ich kann mich auch nicht mehr erinnern wann ich jemals ein so niedriges Kampfgewicht von 78 KG hatte. Selbst bei meiner Hochzeit vor mittlerweile 16 Jahren hatte ich 79 KG. 

Ein kleiner Rückblick: Ehrlich gesagt bin ich schon ein bißchen stolz, daß ich nicht mehr so aussehe und jetzt bei bester Gesundheit und Fitness  einen Alpencross fahren durfte:





Die zweite Zwischenetappe verläuft ähnlich. Nun gibt Peter mächtig Gas im Wiegetritt die Steigung hoch, nachdem wir uns von einer Dreiergruppe abgesetzt haben. Diesmal quäle ich mich wirklich, man ist der zäh  Ich will schon abreissen lassen, dann bricht er aber plötzlich ab und lässt mich Klette vorbeiziehen. 

*Tunnelracing*





Nachdem die Sportiveinlage beendet ist, haben wir auch schon unser heutiges Etappenziel, das Hotel zum Kreuzwirt in St. Walburg erreicht. Wir runden den Tag ab mit Sauna, Schwimmbad und leckerem Essen. Besonders die Vorspeise hat es mir angetan. Die Italiener, sorry die Südtiroler, können echt gut Reisspeisen . Nachdem alle Mägen gefüllt sind, gibts noch viel zu Lachen in geselliger Runde.

Fortsetzung folgt...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (29. August 2008)

Die Landschaft sieht ja wirklich geil aus...*NEID*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _jazzman_ (29. August 2008)

*** ACHTUNG WERBUNG *** 

Ich möchte einmal ein bischen Werbung für unser diesjähriges Konzert machen!







am Sonntag, den 28.09.2008

um 16:00 Uhr

im Congress Center Hanau (Paul Hindemith Saal)






Weiter Infos gibt es auf unserer Homepage *www.bp-rhein-main.de*
Karten sind erhältlich bei Frankfurt Ticket RheinMain oder per Vorkasse bei mir.


----------



## drinkandbike (29. August 2008)

google........waren denn um die aktuelle Form (78 kg) zu erhalten eine oder mehrere Operationen (Bauch-Beine-Po) notwendig?? Oder einfach nur hartes Training????


----------



## KillerN (29. August 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Am kommenden WE wird das MTB ausnahmsweise mal nicht bewegt  .



OMG, Karsten ist alles in Ordnung ?  

Ich werde nächsten Samstag den Taunus mal wieder beehren, da biste doch dann sicher dabei oder ? 

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Erdi01 (29. August 2008)

Schwarzfahrer ​


----------



## Google (29. August 2008)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Die Landschaft sieht ja wirklich geil aus...*NEID*


Leg einfach 4  pro Tag ins Sparschwein und Du mußt nächstes Jahr nicht mehr neidisch sein 


drinkandbike schrieb:


> google........waren denn um die aktuelle Form (78 kg) zu erhalten eine oder mehrere Operationen (Bauch-Beine-Po) notwendig?? Oder einfach nur hartes Training????


Eine Hirnoperation reicht, dann fährst Du unentwegt so ohne viel nachzudenken 

 

Ich hab wie immer 2 - 3 mal die Woche meine Touren gemacht und bin zusätzlich eben ab Mai zur Arbeit hin und zurück gefahren. Alles im Grundlagenbereich. Ich habe mich nicht mehr oder weniger bei den Touren gefordert, es war halt einfach noch mehr von Kilometerleistung. Die Ausdauer und Kraft kam dann sozusagen von alleine....aber hart trainiert kann man nicht sagen. Das ist alles relativ. Ich bike halt gerne und hatte kaum Motivationsprobleme, anderen ist es wiederrum zuviel einmal die Woche zu biken.

Anfang Februar oder Januar ?? hatte ich noch (oder schon wieder) 87 Kg auf den Rippen und habe eben zusätzlich meine Ernährung umgestellt: Sehr bewußt und vor allem langsam essen, wenn ich Hunger hatte, habe ich anstatt Nüsse Obst/Gemüse gegessen oder einen Joghurt. Meinen Alkoholkonsum habe ich bis heute stark reduziert, teilweise trank ich seit November 2007 Wochen/Monate keinen Tropfen Alkohol. Das soll alles so bleiben, vor allem mit dem Alkohol: Ich brauch keinen Bierbauch und Ti***n vom Saufen 

Na ja, das alles im Gesamtpaket hat mich soweit gebracht. Mein Ziel ist es dies einigermaßen auf Dauer halten zu können  Ich denke über 82 KG werd ich nicht mehr kommen.

Mein Projekt "80 KG auf Dauer" verfolge ich schon seit Jahren (circa seit 2000/2001) und habs wohl nun endlich auch erreicht  HOFF!

Grüße 

Google


----------



## karsten13 (29. August 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Schwarzfahrer



Du startest am Sonntag als Schwarzfahrer in Sölden? 



KillerN schrieb:


> OMG, Karsten ist alles in Ordnung ?



kann nicht klagen


----------



## Rinna (29. August 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Am kommenden WE wird das MTB ausnahmsweise mal nicht bewegt  .


Kannst ja den Ötzi mit dem MTB fahren, zusammen mit dem Schwarzfahrer


----------



## Erdi01 (29. August 2008)

Rinna schrieb:


> Kannst ja den Ötzi mit dem MTB fahren, zusammen mit dem Schwarzfahrer





karsten13 schrieb:


> Du startest am Sonntag als Schwarzfahrer in Sölden?


ihr tappt im dunklen  

*@K13*, Dir viel Spaß und *@Rinna* weiter gute Genesung, Du wärst da sonst doch auch dabei, oder ...


----------



## Google (29. August 2008)

.......Ach, bestimmt wieder irgendein Cannondale. Wasn sonst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marathon2004 (29. August 2008)

Muss mich mal wieder melden. Mein neues Rad ist da. 



 

Ich glaube, ich bin verliebt.


----------



## karsten13 (29. August 2008)

Google schrieb:


> .......Ach, bestimmt wieder irgendein Cannondale. Wasn sonst?



genau, sehr spannend  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Marathon2004 schrieb:


> Muss mich mal wieder melden. Mein neues Rad ist da.
> Ich glaube, ich bin verliebt.



 ist aber ein komisches MTB  

Wenn ich die Sitzposition nur sehe, bekomme ich schon Nackenprobleme ... bin mal gespannt, was Du nach der ersten längeren Fahrt berichtest ...


----------



## Erdi01 (30. August 2008)

*@Marathon*, Hm ... kann ich nicht wirklich was mit anfangen. Das sieht mir zu sehr nach Quälerei aus  

... kann aber wieder was für meinen guten Ruf tun ... falsche Marke gekauft 

Viel Spaß damit


----------



## BlackTrek (30. August 2008)

Marathon2004 schrieb:


> Muss mich mal wieder melden. Mein neues Rad ist da.



Ui aber! Scharfes Teil! 
(Und richtige Marke... )

Machst Du Tria?


----------



## Marathon2004 (30. August 2008)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Ui aber! Scharfes Teil!
> (Und richtige Marke... )
> 
> Machst Du Tria?



Jepp, dieses Jahr war ich beim Moret dabei. Und für nächstes Jahr bin ich für den Ironman Frankfurt und den 70.3 in Wiesbaden bereits gemeldet.


----------



## puls190 (30. August 2008)

@ERDI

Schwarzfahrer

ist es das http://www.rijwielpaleis.nl/nieuws/news_item.asp?NewsID=202http://www.rijwielpaleis.nl/nieuws/news_item.asp?NewsID=202


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (30. August 2008)

Erdi01, haste am Montag Lust auf ein Eis  Der Rest ist natürlich auch eingeladen wenn er Zeit hat. Keine Frage

*EisdielenMainspackingtour*​


----------



## Erdi01 (31. August 2008)

*@puls*, Hammerteil, würd ich sofort nehmen. Is aber nicht meins 

*@Google*, doch schon wieder auf'm Rad. Habe am Montag eigentlich nix besseres zu tun ...


----------



## Google (31. August 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Google*, doch schon wieder auf'm Rad. Habe am Montag eigentlich nix besseres zu tun ...


 Wenn ich an letztes Jahr denke was wir da um diese Zeit gefahren sind: *Spessartodenwaldkombi*, *Kahltalumrundung*, usw....damals bei besten Wetter. Da ist das ja nen scheiß dagegen.

Falls es klappt, sach mir noch wo Du einsteigst. Ansonsten spätestens bis Dienstag.


----------



## [email protected] (31. August 2008)

Marathon2004 schrieb:


> Muss mich mal wieder melden. Mein neues Rad ist da.
> 
> 
> Ich glaube, ich bin verliebt.





Lecker  Sauber! Dann viel Spaß damit, vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal! 

@Andreas woher hattest du dieses Tool, wo man im PC seine Verschleißteile eingeben kann?! DANKE


----------



## KillerN (31. August 2008)

*Eisbären hergehört *

Wer wäre denn am kommenden Samstag bei einer Taunustour dabei wenn das Wetter hält ? Startzeit wäre ca 11 Uhr ab HoherMark, ich würde mit dem Bike ab Heusenstamm schon losfahren.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Erdi01 (31. August 2008)

*@Google*, ich meld mich morgen früh hier nochmal ob ich mitkomme, wenn sehen wir uns ab Fähre.

*@Killer*, Samstag habe ich mir mal vorgerkt, ich starte aber direkt Hohemark.


----------



## KillerN (31. August 2008)

@Erdi geht klar, ichh hoffe es beteiligen sich viele Fahrer, habe richtig Lust auf Taunus


----------



## _jazzman_ (31. August 2008)

@KillerN Mach mal ne Ansage, was Dir so vorschwebt? Km? Hm? Fahrzeit / -temp? In welche Richtung werden die schönen Trails befahren (aufwärts/abwärts)?


----------



## Google (1. September 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Google*, ich meld mich morgen früh hier nochmal ob ich mitkomme, wenn sehen wir uns ab Fähre.


Moin, moin. Das Wetter sieht nicht so überragend aus. Ich mach erst einmal auf gemütlich und fahre wahrscheinlich später los wenns besser aussieht  Spontanes durchfonen und belassen wir es auf morgen?


----------



## Erdi01 (1. September 2008)

*@Googel*, momental animiert mich nichts auf's Rad zu steigen. Wir sehen uns dann morgen, wie abgemacht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (1. September 2008)

Damits bei dem Wetter nicht so langweilig wird:

*6.te Etappe St.Walburg - Cles*

Heute wollen knapp 50 Km bei circa 1400 Hm unter die Stollen genommen werden. Oliver, unser Guide, zeigt uns die Route auf der allmorgendlichen Tourbesprechung.





Heute geht es zunächst ein Stück am Zogglerstausee entlang, über etwas Asphalt dann schließlich in das Kirchbergtal zum Rabbijoch in 2467 Metern Höhe. Am Eingang des Kirchbergtales machen wir kurz halt um den Rest der Mannschaft einzusammeln. Dann geht es erst einmal gemeinsam nach.....Na?...natürlich wieder nach oben 

*Eingang des Kirchbergtals*





Oliver hat uns schon gewarnt. Heute wird es nun schon zum dritten oder vierten Male so steil, dass auch wieder Schiebepassagen kommen werden. Es hängen Wolken in den Bergen und ich stelle mich schon wieder auf die Kälte ganz oben ein....bin halt ne Frierhutzel  Bevor es wieder zu den Schiebepassagen kommt, machen wir nochmal eine kurze Verschnaufpause, die meisten versorgen sich auf der angesteuerten Almhütte mit einer großen Apfelschorle. 

*Kurzer Zwischenstop*





Wir erreichen die steile Steigung, die uns bis zur Haselgruber Hütte führen wird, die unmittelbar am Joch steht. Größtenteils *könnte* man die Steigungen auch fahren, das macht aber niemand von uns wirklich. Wer will schon mit stetigem Maxpuls da hoch fahren? Wir steigen nur gelegentlich aufs Rad um dann kurz danach wieder per Pedes auf dem Pfad weiter zu kommen. Nur unser Guide ist ziemlich ehrgeizig und zeigt was er drauf hat. Übrigens fährt er schon seit Anfang 20 für den Veranstalter, mitterweile ist er schon über ein gutes Jahrzehnt als Guide dabei. Ein Biker durch und durch 

*Kalte Wolken ziehen über das Rabbijoch*





*An der Haselgruber Hütte siehts nicht besser aus*





Die Mittagswahl in der Hütte ist schnell getroffen. Entweder gibts Spaghetti oder Minestrone. Heute entscheide ich mich für eine heiße Minestrone mit reichlich Parmesan. Mit der Parmesanzufuhr schaffe ich es auf 2 volle Teller  (ok, ist übertrieben). Die Portionen sind reichlich. Die Suppe reicht bis zum äußersten Tellerand und die Spaghetti sind zum Vesuv aufgetürmt (nicht übertrieben). Wir werden alle satt 

*Nach der Pause erwartet uns noch ein teils steiler Trail*








Weiter unterhalb solls wieder auf einen Forstweg weiter gehen. Jazz, Axel, Florian, Daniel und Ich fahren aber mit Genehmigung des Guides noch einige hundert Meter den restlichen Trail runter, der zum Ende hin schön flowig ausläuft  Leider ist ein Großteil der Gruppe nicht ganz so heiß auf Trails, es lässt sich aber alles gemeinsam gut arrangieren 

An den Rest der Tour, es war wohl noch gut eine Stunde, kann ich mich nicht mehr so genau erinnern. Es passierte wohl nichts weltbewegendes  Jedenfalls erreichten wir unser letztes Etappenziel vor Riva: Das Hotel Punto Verde in Cles, wo auch die Jugend des AC Mailand hausierte. Wehrmutstropfen hier war es, dass der Veranstalter zu wenig Zimmer angemietet hatte. Jene, die eigentlich Einzelzimmer gebucht hatten, mußten in Doppelzimmer zusammenrücken, Axel durfte sogar diese Nacht in der (nicht eingeschalteten) Sauna übernachten.....

Fortsetzung folgt...


----------



## Google (1. September 2008)

Jetzt ist der Alpencross endgültig vorbei  Das Schreiben der Berichte war nochmal ein schönes erinnern...

*7.te und letzte Etappe Cles - Gardasee*

Beim Frühstück vergesse ich mal wieder, dass ich bei der Bestellung einer Tasse Kaffee in Italien einen Espresso bekomme. Ich lerne es einfach nicht 

Oliver kommt an jedem Tisch vorbei und empfiehlt für die heutige Tour unbedingt Regenkleidung mitzunehmen. Ich hör zum zigsten Male die Warnung "Die Brentas sind bekannt für ihre häufigen Gewitter" und ich wiederhole mich zum zigsten Male, dass ich auf das _Salz in der Suppe_ gerne verzichte. Im Urlaub bin ich nun mal Schönwetterbiker. Draussen versuche ich den Rest der Gruppe zu überzeugen, dass heute wieder die Sonne scheinen wird und zeige auf den fast blauen Horizont vor mir, im Wissen das sich hinter meinen Rücken schon schwarze Wolken aufgetürmt haben  Ach, wird schon gut gehen: Gardasee, Rivaaa...da denkt man an Sonnenschein und Baden. Schon kurz nach unserer Abfahrt erblicke ich auch auf der anderen Seite die schönsten Gewitterwolken, die es lohnt zu fotografieren.

*Da scheint sich was anzukündigen*





*Die Dusche von den Sprengern ist hoffentlich die einzige...
*





Leider bleibt es nicht bei den Spritzern. Wir fahren nun schon einige Zeit unter den schwarzen Wolken lang, dass man sich doch wundern muß das es noch nicht angefangen hat. Irgendwann ist es dann soweit: Nach den ersten Tropfen kommt der erste Donner, dann schüttet es richtig. Wir haben es nicht mehr weit zum Mittagspausenpunkt in Andalo und sauen dort anschliessend mit unserer verspritzten Kleidung erst einmal das Restaurant ein. Zum Mittagessen beruhigt sich das Wetter erst einmal was doch sehr hoffen lässt. Die Hoffnung währt aber nicht sehr lange, es wird schon wieder dunkler. Die Leuchte einer Temperaturanzeige, die wir vom Fenster aus sehen, fällt bedrohlich schnell von 18 auf 13 C° (und vor dem ersten Gewitter war es schon bedeutend wärmer). Wir sind schon im Begriff aufzubrechen, da ziehen plözlich dicke Nebelschwaden, bzw. Wolken durch Andalo. Jetzt fängts richtig an zu schütten und zu stürmen. An eine Weiterfahrt denkt erst einmal niemand.

Nach circa einer Viertelstunde machen wir uns dann aber doch regenfest fertig und verharren erst einmal unter der Markise





Unser Guide beschliesst, dass wir die restliche Tour nach Riva (leider) über Asphalt zurücklegen müssen, wogegen auch keiner Einwände hat. Ein paar werden aber pinzig als es heißt, dass wir trotz des Regens nun starten werden. Es bleibt aber beim kurzen "Ooch nöö...Bittee nicht!" Wer weiß wann wir sonst in Riva ankommen und außerdem steht in den verteilten Verhaltensregeln des Veranstalters unter anderem: "_Den Anweisungen des Guides ist Folge zu leisten!_"  

Es dauert genau 20- 30 Sekunden bis meine Füsse tratschnass sind, die Neoprenüberzieher hab ich vergessen. Aber bei dem Schütt hätten die Teile  höchstens ein paar Sekunden länger vor nassen Füssen bewahrt. Niko wird mir etwas später stolz berichten, dass seine Gore-Bikeschuhe absolut dicht sind und sich bewährt haben. Es läuft kein Tropfen Wasser aus den Schuhen raus .   

Letzten endes fahren wir fast die ganze restliche Strecke im Gewitterregen, teils ist dieser so heftig, dass unsere Räder das Wasser auf der Straße wegpflügen und wir unsere Weiterfahrt unterbrechen müssen.

*Madonna mia!! Grande piove!! Moltooo!! *





Wir fahren an einigen Seen vorbei, am Lago die Molveno, am Lago die Tenno mit seinem türkisblauen Wasser. Trotz des schlechten Wetters ist der verbliebene Ausblick wunderbar. Hier hätten wir sicherlich noch einige schöne Fotos machen können. Auch die Aussicht als wir das erste mal Riva erblicken ist wunderbar aber keiner hat Bock sein Foto auszupacken um Bilder zu machen. Das Wetter und die Strecke haben geschlaucht. Der Tacho zeigt immerhin über 90 Kilometer an.

Es geht noch ein paar Serpentinen runter, etwas durch die Straßen Rivas dann,...ja und dann sind wir da !!  Eigentlich schade 





*Wir übernachten im 4*Hotel am Platz  einen schönen Ausblick haben wir von unserem Fenster aus.*





Nach der Dusche gehe ich runter in die Hotelbar. Da sehe ich Biere vor den Jungs, die zuvor eigentlich so gut wie keinen Tropfen Alkohol während der Tour tranken. Ich glaub heut wird gefeiert .....Allerdings : Bier, Rotwein, Weißwein, Prosecco, Caipi. Zwischendrin und währenddessen beste italienische Küche . Die Nacht wird durchgefeiert, der Schlaf wird verdammt kurz....

Man, ists mir übel auf der Heimfahrt, ich setz mich im Bus mal lieber nach vorne.

*Ein Tag nach dem Alpencross:
*
Telefonat mit Frank:

Frank:  Und wie wars ?
Frank:  Super! Einfach nur klasse!. Nächstes Jahr fahre ich wieder einen Cross
Frank: Nächstes Jahr fahre ich auch wieder mit
Frank: Ehrlich?
Frank: Hab ich Dir doch gesagt!
Frank:  Dann ist ja schon alles wieder gebongt! 
Frank:   Genau! 

​
Was ist schöner, ein Alpencross oder mit dem Renner nach Malle? Die Einen wüßten sofort für was sie sich entscheiden, ich sage mal wieder beides ist geil. Nur in Malle war ich jetzt schon 4 oder 5 mal, deshalb heißt mein Ziel 2009 wieder ein Cross aber natürlich ne andere Strecke . 

Wäre Klasse wenn beim nächsten mal noch ein paar mehr dabei wären.  Niko, ich hoffe Du bist auch wieder dabei . Erdi01, für Dich wäre das wirklich kein Problem  Und vielleicht haben ja auch die Tac'ler und JT'ler Lust es ein bisschen gemütlicher in 2009 anzugehen? Und wer sonst noch Bock hat  Gibts bei Euch bereits Interessenten? Ich meld mich wenns soweit ist.

Ich dachte schon ich könnte mich diesen Winter nicht motivieren, jetzt habe ich keine Bedenken mehr


----------



## drinkandbike (1. September 2008)

also ich hätte Bock!! Bis 2009 stimmt dann auch die Form!! Dann ist der 20 er Schnitt dann auch PillePalle! Grüsse..kai aus F.


----------



## Erdi01 (1. September 2008)

Google schrieb:


>


sage mal, ist links der See  Wenn ja ist in dem weißen Haus in der Mitte ne Pizzeria, da habe ich die bislang beste Pizza gegessen. Pamaschinken und Pamesankäse mit Steinpilzen etc. 

Und in der Nähe gibt's ein Laden mit CD's - also ich meine jetzt keine Musik 

Und falls nicht, sieht in Riva halt alles gleich aus 

Schöne Berichte und mal sehen was 2009 bringt


----------



## _jazzman_ (2. September 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> sage mal, ist links der See  Wenn ja ist in dem weißen Haus in der Mitte ne Pizzeria



 So ist es...


----------



## KillerN (2. September 2008)

Google schrieb:


> *Ein Tag nach dem Alpencross:
> *
> Telefonat mit Frank:
> 
> ...


Das war wohl ein SelbstgesprÃ¤ch 

@jazzman Du solltest nach dem Alpencross keine Bedenken haben, bist ja bestens gerÃ¼stet 
Ich wÃ¼rde sagen so 2,5-3 Std. ab HoherMark, da kÃ¶nnten dann <1000Hm zusammenkommen. 

@Karsten WÃ¤re Samstag 10:30 Uhr bei dir ok ?  

GrÃ¼Ãe
Jens


----------



## Google (2. September 2008)

drinkandbike schrieb:


> also ich hätte Bock!! Bis 2009 stimmt dann auch die Form!! Dann ist der 20 er Schnitt dann auch PillePalle! Grüsse..kai aus F.


 Bist Du ein Biker der seinen Worten Taten folgen lässt? Dann lass es uns krachen in 2009 


Erdi01 schrieb:


> .......und mal sehen was 2009 bringt


Das wirst Du schon sehen! 


KillerN schrieb:


> Das war wohl ein Selbstgespräch


 Er ist die gute Seite an mir 

Hab gerade mal geschaut, den Cross hatten wir im Dezember fest gemacht. Ist ne gute Zeit zu buchen um im Winter motiviert zu bleiben. Spätestens da kribbelts bei mir wieder so heftig, daß ich auf das Thema wieder zurückkommen werde ...

Im Thread und per PN wo ich mir vorstellen kann, dass da noch jemand mit möchte


----------



## drinkandbike (2. September 2008)

also ich trainiere ja schon.... bergab ist es auch schon ein Schnitt von 17,8!! Hosenbundgrösse hat sich auch schon verkleinert. Das Schaff ich locker!


----------



## d-beam (2. September 2008)

Hallo KillerN, wenns recht wäre würde ich mich da am Samstag auch noch mit dranhängen. 

Gruß,

Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puls190 (2. September 2008)

@google


nochmal ganz ganz toller Bericht..ich habe mich jeden Tag auf die Vortsetzung gefreut und deine Berichte verschlungen SUPER

kannst du mal schreiben über welchen Veranstalter du gebucht hast und was der Spass kostet.
Auch würde mich die tägliche Fahrleistung mit hm intressieren um mal zu sehen was man meistern muß

ciao puls190


----------



## _jazzman_ (2. September 2008)

@puls190

Das war unsere Tour: *BikeAlpin / Oberstdorf - Gardasee I*


----------



## sipaq (2. September 2008)

puls190 schrieb:


> nochmal ganz ganz toller Bericht..ich habe mich jeden Tag auf die Vortsetzung gefreut und deine Berichte verschlungen SUPER
> 
> kannst du mal schreiben über welchen Veranstalter du gebucht hast und was der Spass kostet. Auch würde mich die tägliche Fahrleistung mit hm interessieren um mal zu sehen was man meistern muß


Würde mich auch interessieren. Plane nämlich nächstes Jahr auch meinen ersten Alpencross zu fahren.


----------



## Erdi01 (2. September 2008)

... bei den vielen Interessenten, ich gehöre da auch dazu, könnten wir ja bald einen Alpen-X alleine ausbuchen.

Für uns Rhein-Main-Ler ist ja eigentlich der *lokale Anbieter* erste Wahl. Werde ich mir auf jedenfall, wenn's spruchreif wird, auch mal genauer anschauen.


----------



## Dr. Faust (2. September 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Man, ists mir übel auf der Heimfahrt, ich setz mich im Bus mal lieber nach vorne.



Cool,
da schau ich mal hier rein und dann so ein schöner Bericht! Klasse! Wobei... auf radeln hab ich eigentlich so bald keinen Bock mehr. Und in Riva scheint es diesen Sommer wohl öfter mal so stark wie noch nie geregnet zu haben.


----------



## Google (2. September 2008)

@[email protected] Danke für die Blumen  Die Berichte konnte ich auch nur schreiben weil ich mal Zeit hatte. Aber noch viel lieber wäre ich den Cross gleich nochmal gefahren. Reicht Dir der Link von Jazzmann oder brauchst Du noch mehr Input?

@[email protected] Soll ich Dich jetzt mit auf die Interessentenliste schreiben?  Ich kenn Dich noch gar nicht  Schick mir mal ne ordentliche Bewerbung  Reicht Dir nicht der Link hinsichtlich Infos von Jazz 

@[email protected] Wie gesagt, "Ein Mann ein Wort". Ich muß erstmal bei Frank nachhaken ob er auch ne Tour übern anderen Veranstalter buchen würde. Wobei er (schon mehrere Male) und ich mit Bikealpin zufrieden waren/sind. "Don´t change a running Crossanbieter" oder so ähnlich

@Dr. [email protected] *Alle* Etappenberichte gelesen? Wie siehts mit Dir aus? Auch Interesse oder hast Du und m.a.t die Hardcoreversion wieder im Kopf ? Wieso hast Du eigentlich sobald keinen Bock mehr auf radeln? Ich habs fast überlesen (weil ich sowas nicht nachvollziehen kann ) Was ist looos ??

Jedenfalls sehe ich Frank am Freitag, vielleicht kann ich schon berichten wo es in etwa lang gehen könnte. Wäre toll wenn sich noch ein paar dranhängen 


Erdi01 schrieb:


> ... bei den vielen Interessenten, ich gehöre da auch dazu


 Wer weiß...Das Frankfurtforum auf gemeinsamen Alpencross


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.a.t. (2. September 2008)

Was für ein schön bebilderter Bericht. Welches Motto hatte eigentlich dein Alpencross - mehr hm auf dem Teller als auf dem Rad? Liest sich ein bissl so, und was ich so von dir kenne ...
Auch nett zu sehen, dass der Sommer in Riva dieses Jahr wohl etwas wechselhaft war.
Apropo Bericht, da bekomme ich gerade so ein etwas schlechtes Gewissen.



Google schrieb:


> oder hast Du und m.a.t die Hardcoreversion _wieder_im Kopf ?


Wieso 'wieder'? Immer noch!



Google schrieb:


> Wieso hast Du eigentlich sobald keinen Bock mehr auf radeln? Ich habs fast überlesen (weil ich sowas nicht nachvollziehen kann ) Was ist looos ??


Stell dir vor, du wärst bei deinem Cross jeden Tag nochmal 1000-2000 hm zusätzlich gefahren. Der Rest erklärt sich dann von selbst.

ciao, matthias

PS: Meinen nächsten Alpencross buche ich entweder bei Schmidt Hell Tours oder direkt beim Adolf S.
PPS: Gute Besserung.


----------



## x-rossi (2. September 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Hab gerade mal geschaut, den Cross hatten wir im Dezember fest gemacht. Ist ne gute Zeit zu buchen um im Winter motiviert zu bleiben. Spätestens da kribbelts bei mir wieder so heftig, daß ich auf das Thema wieder zurückkommen werde ...
> 
> Im Thread und per PN wo ich mir vorstellen kann, dass da noch jemand mit möchte


ja! 

ich müsst nur noch wissen, wie ich den urlaub 2009 lege. wann möchtet ihr den cross in 2009 fahren?


----------



## karsten13 (2. September 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> @Karsten Wäre Samstag 10:30 Uhr bei dir ok ?



 10:30 bei mir, 11:00 Hohemark? 



d-beam schrieb:


> Hallo KillerN, wenns recht wäre würde ich mich da am Samstag auch noch mit dranhängen.



mir ist's recht  .

Weiss aber noch nicht, Vorhersage ist grottig und bis dahin sollten meine Beine auch wieder das machen, was ich will 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## sipaq (2. September 2008)

Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Soll ich Dich jetzt mit auf die Interessentenliste schreiben?  Ich kenn Dich noch gar nicht  Schick mir mal ne ordentliche Bewerbung  Reicht Dir nicht der Link hinsichtlich Infos von Jazz


Der Link von _jazzman_ war auf jeden Fall schon mal sehr hilfreich und ja, schreib mich mal mit auf die Interessentenliste. 

Als Referenzen führe ich jetzt einfach mal Lupo und MissMarple (auch Eisbären) an, die mich von mehreren AWB-Touren dieses Jahr kennen. Normalerweise treibe ich mich hier im Lokal-Forum auch nur um AWB- und im Plauscher-Fred rum. Hab hier nur mal so zufällig reingelugt und dann gleich Deine geilen Alpencross-Berichte gefunden. Das in Verbindung dem Transalp-Berichten von m.a.t und Dr. Faust im AWB-Forum (ich warte auf die Fortsetzung) ist echt guter Lesestoff


----------



## KillerN (3. September 2008)

@karsten Ich glaube ich werde eh mit dem Auto anfahren da ich immernoch erkältet bin. Schaffste es um 11 Uhr da zu sein ? (wenns nicht schüttet)

@d_beam kannst natürlich mitkommen


----------



## _jazzman_ (3. September 2008)

@[email protected] Samstag, 1100h HoheMark schaff ich zeitlich nicht... 


Habe nachmittags noch ein Angebot im Spessart, falls jemand Interesse hat.

*Trailtour Hahnenkamm*


----------



## d-beam (3. September 2008)

Gut, wenn das Wetter mitspielt, wäre ich Samstag am Hohemark-Parkplatz. Zeitlich richte ich mich ganz nach euch, hab ja frei!


----------



## Lugdusch (3. September 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> *Eisbären hergehört *
> 
> Wer wäre denn am kommenden Samstag bei einer Taunustour dabei wenn das Wetter hält ? Startzeit wäre ca 11 Uhr ab HoherMark, ich würde mit dem Bike ab Heusenstamm schon losfahren.
> 
> ...



Also ich würde mich am Samstag auch gerne anschließen! 
ist 11:00 als Starttermin jetzt fest ?


----------



## sipaq (3. September 2008)

Darf ich auch mitkommen wenn das Wetter passt?


----------



## Google (3. September 2008)

Am Samstag gleich 2!! Angebote. Zum einen gehts im Taunus ab und dann auch noch ne Trailtour im Spessart 

Ihr seid so herz- und pietätlos 



x-rossi schrieb:


> ja!
> 
> ich müsst nur noch wissen, wie ich den urlaub 2009 lege. wann möchtet ihr den cross in 2009 fahren?


  Nach dem Freitag weiß ich dazu mehr. Wenns nach mir geht, dann wieder nach den Sommerferien ab 20.ten August rum. Hängt aber auch von den Terminen des Anbieters ab.





sipaq schrieb:


> Als Referenzen führe ich jetzt einfach mal Lupo und MissMarple (auch Eisbären) an, die mich von mehreren AWB-Touren dieses Jahr kennen.


Ok, das soll reichen  Bist notiert 

Tschö Ihr Säcke! Denkt am WE wenigstens mal an mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (3. September 2008)

m.a.t. schrieb:


> Was für ein schön bebilderter Bericht. Welches Motto hatte eigentlich dein Alpencross - mehr hm auf dem Teller als auf dem Rad? Liest sich ein bissl so, und was ich so von dir kenne ...


Hast Du etwas anderes erwartet?  

Was haste denn noch Schlimmeres vor als Tac?


----------



## x-rossi (3. September 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Nach dem Freitag weiß ich dazu mehr. Wenns nach mir geht, dann wieder nach den Sommerferien ab 20.ten August rum. Hängt aber auch von den Terminen des Anbieters ab.


bis spätestens kw 49 muss ich den urlaub eingetragen haben. also quasi zum 30. november.

reicht das zum planen? ich muss ja auch schauen, dass mir keiner den urlaub in der zeit besetzt.


----------



## karsten13 (3. September 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> @karsten Ich glaube ich werde eh mit dem Auto anfahren da ich immernoch erkältet bin. Schaffste es um 11 Uhr da zu sein ? (wenns nicht schüttet)



Auto? Bei den Benzinpreisen? 

Also 11 ist schon knapp, später wär mir lieber 




sipaq schrieb:


> Darf ich auch mitkommen wenn das Wetter passt?



sicher ...


----------



## x-rossi (3. September 2008)

ich möchte am sonntag um die mittagszeit+- 1h in den spessart oder den taunus, wenn wer mit möchte.


----------



## theobviousfaker (4. September 2008)

Ich will mit!  Sowohl in den Spessart als auch in die Alpen  Das wär ja echt geil wenn wir da als ganze Gruppe auftauchen  Und ich denke Potenzial dazu hab ich 

Bin übrigens wieder da  Heute aus Kroatien zurück. Mit etwa 5 Stunden Verspätung (also insgesamt 21 Stunden Fahrt!) weil der Bus in Österreich schlapp gemacht hat. Der ist mit höchstens 70 über die Autobahn gekrochen und als es dann mal ne Steigung gab auf der Landstraße ist er bis runter in den ersten Gang  Grad so drüber geschafft... bis dann endlich der Bus kurz vor München gewechselt wurde 
Na was solls  Am Meer wars super nur ich hab mich tierisch geärgert, dass ich mein Bike net mitgenommen habe. Da gibts ein Naturreservat mit kilometerlangen Singletrails, teilweise direkt an verlassenen Katalogblauen Buchten entlang, omg. Bin da ein Stück mit nem klapprigen Leihrad gefahren, dessen Aluteile vom Salz zerfressen waren  Bilder kommen noch


----------



## Google (4. September 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> bis spÃ¤testens kw 49 muss ich den urlaub eingetragen haben. also quasi zum 30. november.reicht das zum planen?


 Ich hoffs, weiÃ es aber nicht. Morgen seh ich den Frank wohl nun doch nicht (noch nicht ganz klar), ich denke aber dass wir uns dann die nÃ¤chsten Tage sehen. Zumindestens kÃ¶nnte ich eine Tendenz nennen. Ich muÃ mal schauen (oder Du?) wann vom Anbieter Ã¼berhaupt die Termine fÃ¼r 2009 feststehen. Block doch dann einfach 2 oder drei Wochen  (wenns genauer feststeht) Man muÃ die Urlaubstage ja nicht unbedingt nehmen. _Es kommt doch immer irgendwas dazwischen_


theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Ich will mit!  Sowohl in den Spessart als auch in die Alpen  Das wÃ¤r ja echt geil wenn wir da als ganze Gruppe auftauchen  Und ich denke Potenzial dazu hab ich


Denke ich auch, ist Ã¼berhaupt kein Problem wenn Du regelmÃ¤Ãig weiter fÃ¤hrst.

Ach so, Guude auch  

Das einzige Problem fÃ¼r Dich als armer Student kÃ¶nnten die Kosten sein? 850 â¬ fÃ¼r den Cross und ich hab nochmal zusÃ¤tzlich gut 350 â¬ fÃ¼r anteiliges Benzin, Trinken, ESSEN , etc ausgegeben.


----------



## theobviousfaker (4. September 2008)

Uha, so viel 
Ich hab für sonen Cross noch ganz andere Preise im Kopf (die Hälfte ). Uiui, das ist echt hart  Aber ich verdien zur Zeit recht gut, ich könnt ja mal sparen  Mal sehen wies läuft die nächstens zwei Monate, dann weiß ich auch wieviel ich während der Studienzeit weiterverdienen kann.


----------



## x-rossi (4. September 2008)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Ich will mit!


na also! dann fahren wir mal wieder zusammen. stell dich auch auf ähnliches wetter ein, wie heute und gestern. könnte also war herunter kommen.



Google schrieb:


> Ich muß mal schauen (oder Du?) wann vom Anbieter überhaupt die Termine für 2009 feststehen. Block doch dann einfach 2 oder drei Wochen  (wenns genauer feststeht) Man muß die Urlaubstage ja nicht unbedingt nehmen.


klar kann ich auch mal schauen. solls wieder von bikealpin.de werden?

mit dem urlaub ist das bei uns so eine sache, da wir doch von einem sehr komplexen tagesgeschäft eingenommen werden. aber ich bleibe dran.


----------



## karsten13 (5. September 2008)

Moin,

meine Beine funktionieren wieder  .
Hab nach dem Regen noch spontan die Flughafenrunde gedreht, mich aber am Langener Waldsee ziemlich eingesaut. Killer, das wär was für Dich gewesen   .

Da hier ja gerade bloggen in ist: Mein Wort zum Sonntag ...

n8,

Karsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KillerN (5. September 2008)

@Karsten Gerne auch 11:30 Uhr wenn dir das hilft   Leider sind die Wetteraussichten sehr mau  (von unten einsauen ok, von oben aber nicht so gerne *g*)

Tolles Ötzi Ergebnis !  Das mit den Krämpfen beim Wettkampf kenn ich, da habe ich immer Angst gehabt nie im Ziel anzukommen.


----------



## theobviousfaker (5. September 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> na also! dann fahren wir mal wieder zusammen. stell dich auch auf ähnliches wetter ein, wie heute und gestern. könnte also war herunter kommen.



Ja ich fahr jetzt ne kleine Runde um mich schonmal an den Matsch zu gewöhnen, komme gerade vom 12 Tage Kroatien-Sonne-Tanken-Urlaub


----------



## Google (5. September 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> solls wieder von bikealpin.de werden?.


Ich denk schon. Die haben aber zig Touren im Angebot, da müßte man natürlich auch wissen wo es lang gehen soll bevor man nach den Terminen schaut. Es ist aber schon mal gut zu wissen, wann der Katalog für 2009 fertig wird

@[email protected] Meine Hochachtung. Aber das nächste mal auf den Bildern bitte lächeln! He,he


----------



## KillerN (5. September 2008)

War das dein letztes mal Ötzi ? Gegen Ende deines Blog's erhält man den Eindruck...

Dann brauchst du wohl für nächstes Jahr eine neue Motivation (selbstverständlich am MTB)


----------



## Claudy (5. September 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> Dann brauchst du wohl für nächstes Jahr eine neue Motivation (selbstverständlich am MTB)



......und dafür solle man(n) noch in diesem Jahr üben .


----------



## karsten13 (5. September 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> @Karsten Gerne auch 11:30 Uhr wenn dir das hilft



also dann 11:30 Hohemark, aber das Wetter ... 



KillerN schrieb:


> Das mit den Krämpfen beim Wettkampf kenn ich, da habe ich immer Angst gehabt nie im Ziel anzukommen.



was meinst Du was mir da durch den Kopf ging?



Google schrieb:


> Aber das nächste mal auf den Bildern bitte lächeln! He,he



ich lächle doch schon für den Knipser, hättest mich erstmal sonst sehen sollen 



KillerN schrieb:


> War das dein letztes mal Ötzi ? Gegen Ende deines Blog's erhält man den Eindruck...



den Eindruck hab ich auch, zumindest was 2009 angeht. Hauke hat was Schönes dazu im Nachbarforum geschrieben:



> Danke für den sooooo toll geschriebenen Bericht vom Ötzi!!! Ein wenig Wehmut klingt bei dir aber doch durch, oder? Und da ich denke, das man/du doch nicht loslassen kann, mein Vorschlag: Wir fahren den Ötzi nochmal, aber dann in der Ü50-Klasse und dann nur bei schönem Wetter, mit Fotoapparat und exzessiven Verpflegungshalten...



Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KillerN (5. September 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> also dann 11:30 Hohemark, aber das Wetter ...



Ja, so ein Mist, was machen wir denn da ? 



karsten13 schrieb:


> den Eindruck hab ich auch, zumindest was 2009 angeht. Hauke hat was Schönes dazu im Nachbarforum geschrieben:


Am Verpflegungsstand dann eine Stunde essen, trinken, pipi machen ? 

Ich finde Anke hat da eine tolle Idee für den Formaufbau


----------



## loti (5. September 2008)

Hallo,
ich melde mich mal wieder, war in den letzten Monaten zuviel unterwegs und zwischendrin durfte ich die liegengebliene Arbeit aufholen.
Google und Karsten haben wirklich schöne Berichte über Alpen-X und Ötzi geschrieben. MIr fehlt seit Jahren die Muße für so schöne persönliche Tourenbeschreibungen. Aber ich kann nur sagen nach unserer Pyrenäen-Fahrt vom Atlantik zum Mittelmeer (1100 km, 22000 hm) habe ich mich genauso wie die beiden gefühlt. 
Zur Zeit bin ich von Tempotouren weit entfernt. Also mache ich mal Werbung für eine "gemütliche" Tour zum Hahnenkamm. Wir starten um 9 Uhr am So. 7.9. in Dreieich. Wer unterwegs dazu stoßen will, ist herzlich willkommen.
Gruß
loti


----------



## Google (5. September 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> ich lächle doch schon für den Knipser, hättest mich erstmal sonst sehen sollen


Echt  Ojeh 


loti schrieb:


> habe ich mich genauso wie die beiden gefühlt.


Da mußt Du aber was falsch gelesen haben. Nach meiner Rückkehr war ich voller Tatendrang, Superfit, wollte seit langem mal wieder einen Mara fahren (Spessartchallenge Bad Orb) um zu schauen was geht. Und dann fall ich vom Stuhl und .....Knack


----------



## karsten13 (6. September 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> Ja, so ein Mist, was machen wir denn da ?



ich geh wieder ins Bett. Ist zwar grad hier trocken, aber das Regenradar ...
Vielleicht ist es nachmittags besser ...

n8,

Karsten.


----------



## KillerN (6. September 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> ich geh wieder ins Bett. Ist zwar grad hier trocken, aber das Regenradar ...
> Vielleicht ist es nachmittags besser ...



Wieder ins Bett ? 

So ein Mist, auf Schlechtwettervorhersagen kann man sich irgendwie immer verlassen 
Na egal ich nutze die Zeit zum online shoppen 

Grüße
Jens


----------



## d-beam (6. September 2008)

Ich bin wegen des Wetters auch erstmal nicht am Start. Hab keine geeignete Kleidung. Falls es sich bessern sollte, wäre ich später evtl. noch mit dabei...


----------



## Lugdusch (6. September 2008)

Das Wetter sieht doch gar nicht so schlecht aus , oder?

also ich schau jetzt mal öfters ins Forum, aslo sagt Bescheid wenns losgeht! 

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Erdi01 (6. September 2008)

... geht's noch schlechter !?

Ich bin auch raus, nur gut dass ich gestern schon unterwegs war ...


----------



## x-rossi (6. September 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ... geht's noch schlechter !?




pille-palle!


----------



## Google (6. September 2008)

Da kann so ein unscheinbares *Banänchen * mehr anrichten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (6. September 2008)

was ein trauma :kotz:


----------



## Google (6. September 2008)

Das werd ich nimmer vergessen  Vielleicht solltest Du Dir den Untertitel unter Deinem Avatar ändern: _Haste mal ne Banane?_  

Aber Du hattest Dich an dem Tag wacker geschlagen! Ich Weichei wäre gleich wieder abgedreht


----------



## x-rossi (6. September 2008)

wärst du nicht. bist ja sogar die trails mit hochgefahren, die du sonst nie gefahren wärst


----------



## karsten13 (6. September 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> Wieder ins Bett ?



seit ich wieder wach bin, scheint hier die Sonne 



KillerN schrieb:


> Na egal ich nutze die Zeit zum online shoppen



Kette, Pedale? Oder was bei Globetrotter? 

Wie sieht's aus, vielleicht ne Flachrunde in der näheren Umgebung statt Taunus?


----------



## sipaq (6. September 2008)

Alos ich war um 11.30 Uhr da, leider war kein anderer da


----------



## KillerN (6. September 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> seit ich wieder wach bin, scheint hier die Sonne


Gut, dann darfst du jetzt nicht mehr schlafen gehen 



karsten13 schrieb:


> Kette, Pedale? Oder was bei Globetrotter?


Übergangs und Winterklamotten 



karsten13 schrieb:


> Wie sieht's aus, vielleicht ne Flachrunde in der näheren Umgebung statt Taunus?



Hmm wird leider nicht klappen  Nachmittags kommt die Freundin vorbei.
Das Wetter hat sich die falsche Zeit zum regnen ausgesucht ...

@sipaq Das ist natürlich doof gelaufen, aber eine feste Regel bei Touren ist immer nochmal davor ins Forum zu schauen, gerade wenn es regnet.


----------



## Google (6. September 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> bist ja sogar die trails mit hochgefahren, die du sonst nie gefahren wärst


wahrscheinlich weder hoch noch runner  War ja auch die* Beklopptentour 2008 *

Ich dachte nur was die können, kann ich auch und es ging  Über das hoch war ich jedenfalls sehr verwundert das das ging: Arschbacken und Zähne zusammengekniffen, in die Pedale gekloppt und der Oberkörper im Vorwärtsdrang begleitet mit einem _Grrrrmmmmm_  War natürlich nicht die granze Strecke so aber es gab da so einige Stufen die es ausnahmsweise hochzufahren galt. Dabei nicht zu vergessen der _*Haderer Bananenweg*_ 

Ps.: Was macht eigentlich Dein Fahrtspiel? Sitzte immer noch im Trikot vorm PC?


----------



## Erdi01 (6. September 2008)

für heute ist das Thema radfahren für mich durch, mal sehen ob morgen was geht ...


----------



## x-rossi (6. September 2008)

yo, bin wieder daheim und mach gleich das obligatorische nickerchen, falls ich endlich vom pc loskomme. 

komischer pc-tag heute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (6. September 2008)

Weiß net was ihr habt. Bin zur Ronneburg und zurück und es war komplett trocken. Oder ich hatte Glück.....3,5 Std. lang......


----------



## Google (6. September 2008)

*Transalpinteressierte 2009 aufgepasst !!​*
Ab jetzt schicke ich alle weiteren Infos per PN. Wenn heute jemand von Euch keine PN erhalten hat, habe ich Euch vergessen oder Ihr habt noch nicht hier geschrien  Sagt mir dann bitte bescheid damit ich Euch mit in den Verteiler aufnehmen kann.

Grüße

Google


----------



## Andreas (10. September 2008)

Etwas verspätet melde ich mich vom Urlaub zurück. Der Schwarzwald ist echt klasse und das nächste Mal ist mein Rad auch dabei. 

Vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche.

@Google: Schöner Bericht. 
 Ja, so ein Alpencross bleibt immer ein unvergessenes Erlebnis.


----------



## Erdi01 (11. September 2008)

Ein schöööner Sommertag  

Erstmal direkt rauf zum Plateau. Dann runter über's schwarze X, über Weilquelle bis runter zur Billtalhöhe. Über die Feldbergschneise wieder hoch getreten und geschoben. Warum fahr ich da nicht runter? ... Oben einmal um den kleinen Feldi am Zaun rum und wieder abwärts die Schneise ... na toll, warum geht's runter immer so schnell. Wieder hochgetreten, diesmal den Trail zum Roten X, den ich vorhin schon runter bin. Und wieder ganz hoch getreten und wieder schwares X, rüber zum Windeck, Plasterweg runter und mal guggen was beim Fux so sitzt. Nix gescheites, Cappu ... och nö ... treten wir mal wieder hoch, natürlich ganz hoch, mal zur Abwechlung über die Schlittenpiste. Wieder oben auf'm Plateau erspähe ich ein DHler, der macht sich gerade drauf und drann das schwarze X runterzubügeln ... hinterher, mal sehen wo der lang macht ... OK, ist beim Versuch geblieben. Wie der "die Schlüsselstellen" durchgefeuert ist  Da bin ich Lichtjahre von entfernt und weg war er. Dachte ich, unter stand er und machte sich gerade wieder zu Fuß hoch ... Lusche  Ich stand jetzt auch wieder unten an der Billtalhöhe ... und nu  ... fahren wir mal nach Schilder, irgendwann kommt man(n) ja tatsächlich wieder auf dem Feldbergplateau an. Jetzt habe aber kein Bock mehr, also nochmal auf den gelben Bock und in einem Stück über X, Windeck, Reichenbachtal runter. Trailomenia, GEIL ... aber ... Reichbachtrail fahr ich nächtes Mal wieder in der Dämmerung Lupo hinterher, da sehe ich wenigtens nicht wo's überall drüber und runter geht  Bei der Schlüsselstelle "freier Fall auf Weg", habe ich wieder gekniffen  Und irgenwo muß ich anders gefahren sein, ich war zwar plötzlich an dem Teich mit den Brücken, aber die zweite "freier Fall" Stelle habe ich nicht passiert  Egal ...

Nach 43 KM und 1568 Trailmetern berab, dummerweise auch berghoch , bin ich Hohemark OHNE unfreiwillige Abgänge wieder heil angekommen 

Und morgen, ist Mistwetter angesagt, also gehe ich doch arbeiten ...


----------



## Everstyle (12. September 2008)

Eine wirklich nette Zusammenstellung Erdi01, das könnte mir auch sehr gut gefallen. Zudem ist das auch mal wieder ein nettes Beispiel für die Vielseitigkeit (allein) des Geländes in unmitterlbarern Umgebung des Feldbergs.

Gruß

Everstyle


----------



## Erdi01 (13. September 2008)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Eine wirklich nette Zusammenstellung Erdi01, das könnte mir auch sehr gut gefallen.


im Nachgang habe ich noch *ein Paar weitere Bilder* auf unsere Homepage gepakt.

*@Lupo*, was planst Du/Ihr für morgen. Auf "Spacking" habe ich eigentlich kein Bock, auf eine schmierig, schlüpfrige Trail&Error (aufderfresselieg) Tour nach dem Regen aber auch nicht. Irgendwas in der Mitte wäre genehm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (13. September 2008)

... UND was macht ihr gerade ... ich hocke in meiner Höhle mit Bier und Chips in den Tatzen und gugg live DH-Wordcup from Schladming 

Allerdings nicht auf Freecaster, sonder da wo's ruckfrei läuft ... Prost


----------



## Erdi01 (13. September 2008)

... das sind ja Mädels, die da gerade runterfeuern 

Jeses, so will ich einmal nen Bersch runterkommen kommen können


----------



## BlackTrek (13. September 2008)

Morgen ist Kinzigtal Total. Ab 10:00 rollern wir in Hanau los.


----------



## karsten13 (13. September 2008)

Moin,

neben AWB, Kinzigtal und Spacken gibt's morgen noch ne Tour.

Treffpunkte: 11:00 Flößerbrücke, 11:15 Sportfabrik und 12:00 Hohemark.

Claudy und KillerN haben zugesagt  . Keine Spazierfahrt, aber auch kein Anschlag. 

Die Strecke muss ich mir noch überlegen ... sieht aber nach Taunus aus  .
Wer mit will ist pünktlich da.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Erdi01 (14. September 2008)

Moin, 12 Hohemark schaffe ich wohl noch, werd versuchen da zu sein ...


----------



## Erdi01 (14. September 2008)

... ich war da und die irren Männlein und Weiblein, haben mich mein *Hollandrad* schon wieder über 1500 HM berauf treten lassen und das nach Donnerstag  Ihr könnt mir erzählen was ihr wollt von den 58 KM bin ich mindestens 50 beraufgetreten  Selber schuld, habt Ihr halt immer auf mich warten müssen.

Das bisschen bergab über schwarze X, Reichenbachtrail, Victoriatrail, Pfaffenbergtrail und dieser M... irgendwastrail  war aber GEIL 

Was habe ich gesagt, mein letzter Taunusbesuch dieses Jahr ... pah ... Nächsten WE, selbe Stelle ... wer noch


----------



## KillerN (14. September 2008)

Ok Volker dann wieder Sonntag aber diesmal mindestens 60km bergauf, gell ?  (und nicht wieder so ein Gesichgt ziehen *gggg*)

Ne Scherz, aber nächstes Wochenende bin ich am Sonntag wieder im Taunus und habe lust auf Trails  Karsten und Anke nehmt euch auch mal Zeit, war heute echt GEIL ! 

Am Heimweg habe ich sogar noch den Lupo gesehen  

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Google (14. September 2008)

Ja, ja fahrt Ihr nur


----------



## karsten13 (14. September 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Ja, ja fahrt Ihr nur



ist da jemand mit dem falschen Fuß aufgestanden


----------



## Claudy (14. September 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ...haben mich mein *Hollandrad* schon wieder über 1500 HM berauf treten lassen .........



Armer Papa Bär .......meine Uhr hat sogar 1909 hm angezeigt . 

Vielen Dank für die wirklich  und sehr  Tour bei herbstlichen Temperaturen. Jetzt bin ich auf die Mama, Papa, Kind + Papa, Papa, Kind Fotos gespannt........

Viele Grüße Anke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (14. September 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Ja, ja fahrt Ihr nur


Ja, genau so lange bis dein Haxxen wieder zusammen ist, dann leuten wir die Spacken-Season ein 

*@Killer* alles klar und der Lupo muß dann auch mit, muß nur das Wetter mitspielen. Das geilste haste aber verpasst, die Trailomeniaabfahrt  Wir sind noch hochgetreten bis zum Plateau. Runter dann über X, Windeck, Zauntrail, Reichenbachtrail, dieses ZickZack hoch (keine Ahnung wo das war) um dann noch in den Vitoritrail einzubiegen. Zum Schluß noch Kiniktrail.

Ich glaub das sind X-KM Trail am Stück und X-hundert HM die da platt gemacht werden. Bis mir einer was besseres zeigt ist das absofort meine finale Abfahrt zur Hohenmark ... wenn ich wieder die Schnauze voll habe 

*Edit: @Mamabär*, die sind schon online


----------



## Google (14. September 2008)

Ihr seid soooo nett!!  Wartet nur


----------



## karsten13 (15. September 2008)

Moin,

mir hat die Sonntagstour auch gefallen  , besonders die Aussicht vom Pferdskopf  .

Im Vordergrund Treisberg, im Hintergrund (der Hubbel am Horizont) der Dünsberg:






Blick Richtung Schmitten und Feldberg:





3 Eisbären:





Killer ist platt  :





Erdi mit Krankenschwester  :





Alle Bilder gibt's hier.

n8,

Karsten.


----------



## KillerN (16. September 2008)

Das Bild ist mir besonders aufgefallen 

Irgendwie wirkt die Hose wie ein Rock und die Beine erst... 






Sonntag kann kommen


----------



## Lupo (16. September 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> Irgendwie wirkt die Hose wie ein Rock und die Beine erst...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dir würde das röckchen doch eigentlich auch besser stehn als son damenschlüpfer


----------



## Claudy (16. September 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> Irgendwie wirkt die Hose wie ein Rock und die Beine erst...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



.....meine Worte . Genau so einen Rock habe ich auch (passt aber nicht mehr - viiiiiiel zu groß).


Sonntag kann ich zu 99% leider nicht . Mein Goldkind wird 11 Jahre alt und wir gehen mit der Familie in den Palmengarten.


----------



## Google (16. September 2008)

*Hey macht ganz schnell ein Schnappo 

Ich habe aus Versehen diesen Artikel 2mal bestellt:*

*http://www.actionsports.de/Elektron...-Edition-LED-Beleuchtung-mit-Accu::11710.html*





*Und jetzt kommts: Ich hab die Beleuchtung noch für 98,90  anstatt jetzt wieder für 159,95 ergattert. Gerade eben mußte ich feststellen, dass wieder der normale Preis gilt 

Also schnell bei mir melden, sonst schicke ich die zweite Garnitur wieder zurück. Wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst!*


----------



## karsten13 (16. September 2008)

Lupo schrieb:


> dir würde das röckchen doch eigentlich auch besser stehn als son damenschlüpfer







Claudy schrieb:


> Genau so einen Rock habe ich auch (passt aber nicht mehr - viiiiiiel zu groß).



Grösse XS?


----------



## Torpedo64 (17. September 2008)

Google schrieb:


> *Hey macht ganz schnell ein Schnappo *
> 
> *Ich habe aus Versehen diesen Artikel 2mal bestellt:*
> 
> ...


 
Ist ganz normaler Preis und auch bei H&S zu haben: Klick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (19. September 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Nächsten WE, selbe Stelle ... wer noch





KillerN schrieb:


> Ok Volker dann wieder Sonntag aber diesmal mindestens 60km bergauf, gell ?  (und nicht wieder so ein Gesichgt ziehen *gggg*)



... der nächste Sonntag naht, wäre wieder für 12:00 Hohemark.
Wer kommt? Wer überlegt sich ne Strecke?

Einzige Voraussetzung ist, dass mir mein Antrieb vorher nicht schon wieder  um die Ohren fliegt, hab wohl das Kettennieten bei Papabär gelernt  .

Ach ja, da trau ich mich mal (mit Eisbärentrikot) nach OF rein und werd prompt angesprochen  . Jetzt kenn ich auch x-rossi  .

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## KillerN (19. September 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> ... der nächste Sonntag naht, wäre wieder für 12:00 Hohemark.
> Wer kommt? Wer überlegt sich ne Strecke?
> 
> Einzige Voraussetzung ist, dass mir mein Antrieb vorher nicht schon wieder  um die Ohren fliegt, hab wohl das Kettennieten bei Papabär gelernt  .
> ...



Geht auch 11:40/45 Uhr als Treffpunkt Hohemark ? Bis wir immer starten ist ja erst 12  

In letzter Zeit habens die Eisbären ja echt mit ihren Ketten, erst meine 2x, dann Erdis und jetzt Karstens, ob das Schadensersatz gibt ?   Würde ja gerne mal den Umwerfer sehen. 

Freue mich...

Jens


----------



## d-beam (19. September 2008)

Ich würde auch gerne mitkommen, wenn' recht ist.


----------



## x-rossi (19. September 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Ach ja, da trau ich mich mal (mit Eisbärentrikot) nach OF rein und werd prompt angesprochen  . Jetzt kenn ich auch x-rossi


servus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... uns so schlimm war es (in OF) dann ja nun hoffentlich auch nicht


----------



## karsten13 (19. September 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> Geht auch 11:40/45 Uhr als Treffpunkt Hohemark ? Bis wir immer starten ist ja erst 12



O.K., bin dann pünktlich zum Start da 



KillerN schrieb:


> Würde ja gerne mal den Umwerfer sehen.



nicht sehr spannend:








d-beam schrieb:


> Ich würde auch gerne mitkommen, wenn' recht ist.



ich poste dann noch die Durchgangszeiten in Ffm, wenn Du Dich da einklinken willst.



x-rossi schrieb:


> servus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nö, habs überlebt 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Erdi01 (19. September 2008)

Habe vor mich auch 11:45 Hohemark einzufinden. Auskennen tue ich mich nicht wirklich gut dort, vllt kann uns Lupo was zeigen ... 

Ich muß auch sehen was aus der Kreissäge im Hals wird, die heute abend jemand angeworfen hatt  Vllt hatt "meine Krankenschwester" ein Mittel für mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KillerN (20. September 2008)

Moin,
würde es den morgigen Ablauf stören wenn ich wieder um 16 Uhr an der HohenMark zurück bin ?

Grüße
Jens


----------



## karsten13 (20. September 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> würde es den morgigen Ablauf stören wenn ich wieder um 16 Uhr an der HohenMark zurück bin ?



war mir eh klar


----------



## karsten13 (20. September 2008)

Moin,

wer fährt denn nun morgen mit? Auf wen müssen wir warten?



karsten13 schrieb:


> Treffpunkte: 11:00 Flößerbrücke, 11:15 Sportfabrik und 12:00 Hohemark.



Oben die Treffpunkte, @d-beam: Nidda-Wehr bin ich so 11:20/11:25.

Strecke wird spontan festgelegt. Winterstein wäre eine Option.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## KillerN (21. September 2008)

Moin,

stehe um 11:45 Uhr Abfahrbereit an der HohenMark 

Bis dann


----------



## Erdi01 (21. September 2008)

ich bin irgendwann zw 11:45 und 12 auch da


----------



## d-beam (21. September 2008)

Komme leider doch nicht mit... zu viel zu tun.
Viel Spaß


----------



## Erdi01 (21. September 2008)

wieder zu Hause ... habe mir nur das kleine Programm gegeben. Einmal hoch einmal runter. Besondere Vorkommlisse ... KEINE ... wenn man mal von absieht, dass ein matschkopp plötzlich vor uns stand , ich mir den Schaltwerkskäfig verbogen und die Schalthüle aus der Führung gerissen habe , und ein klische Wanderlobbyst uns begegnet ist ... dieser


----------



## karsten13 (21. September 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> wieder zu Hause ... habe mir nur das kleine Programm gegeben. Einmal hoch einmal runter.



bin dann mit KillerN nochmal hoch und runter. Irgendwie hatte ich heute dicke Beine  . 

Hier die Truppe auf'm Feldberg:





DAS Schockfoto des Tages ist aber das hier 
Was ein Rohr  , Kennzeichen ist eh klar, hat bestimmt 50 PS das Ding 






Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Erdi01 (22. September 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Irgendwie hatte ich heute dicke Beine  .


und ich nen dicken Hals , also nicht wegen Laune oder Lobbyst, sondern wegen leichter Erkältung.


----------



## KillerN (22. September 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> bin dann mit KillerN nochmal hoch und runter. Irgendwie hatte ich heute dicke Beine



War eine schöne Tour  
Der aggresieve Wanderer und seine in den Weg gelegten Hindernisse konnten uns nicht aufhalten, muhaha 



karsten13 schrieb:


> ...Was ein Rohr ...



Wie der Fahrer halt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miss Marple (22. September 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> und ich nen dicken Hals , also nicht wegen Laune oder Lobbyst, sondern wegen leichter Erkältung.



Armer Erdi, und dabei hast du doch sogar dein Halstuch getragen. Trink heut abend doch mal anstatt Spezi nen Orangensaft oder frischen Süßen.
Viel Spaß beim feiern und Grüße an deine Eltern, speziell deinen Vater.

Gute Besserung, Martina


----------



## Erdi01 (22. September 2008)

Miss Marple schrieb:


> Armer Erdi, und dabei hast du doch sogar dein Halstuch getragen.


gerade drum, den dicken Hals hatte ich schon vorher. Wollte aber unbedingt in den Taunus.

Gruß an Betty und  Übertreibts nicht  Ich darf erst morgen feiern 

Apro Pos Geburtstag, muß mal schnell auf unsere HP, irgendwer hatt noch heute ...

... gefunden, auch Dir liebe *Cloudy22* alles Gute


----------



## Miss Marple (23. September 2008)

Hallo Cloudy22, 
auch von mir liche Glückwünsche zu deinem Geburtstag

Gruß Martina


----------



## Lupo (23. September 2008)

hey cloudy,

auch von mir alles gute zum geburtstag


----------



## Cloudy22 (24. September 2008)

hallo eisbären,

vielen lieben dank für die glückwünsche! schön, dass ihr auch an ein passives mitglied denkt ;-)!

liebe grüsse,
cloudy


----------



## BlackTrek (27. September 2008)

ja Mensch, was für ein Wetter da draussen! 
Ich bin heute mit dem Renner rund um Ortenberg unterwegs gewesen. War alles wie aus dem Bilderbuch: blauer Himmel, grüne Landschaft, rote Äpfelchen an den Bäumen, Ballonfahrer am Himmel. Fast schon etwas kitschig.

Und was habt Ihr so gemacht?


----------



## karsten13 (27. September 2008)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Und was habt Ihr so gemacht?



Es gibt Eisbären auf'm Viktoriatrail 

Sorry @Miss Marple, aber ich hab Dich im Vorbeifahren net erkannt, hattest das falsche Fell an  . Erst als ich Lupo an der Treppe getroffen habe hat's "klick gemacht" ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Erdi01 (27. September 2008)

... es gibt auch Eisbären auf meiner Terasse 

Einer hatt versucht mit Kaffee, Kuchen und Sonne die Rüsselseuche zu bekämpfen  Deswegen kann der auch morgen nicht mit auf ne Wiesbadener Platte ... und würde so gern 

Jetzt wird er halt irgendwo einsam ne kleine Runde drehen, sonst dreht er durch ...


----------



## Lupo (28. September 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> ... Erst als ich Lupo an der Treppe getroffen habe hat's "klick gemacht" ...
> 
> Gruss,
> 
> Karsten.



ja ihr ward ja pfeilschnell unterwegs und seid ja grade so übern bürgel drübergeflogen was fürn level warn das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (28. September 2008)

Lupo schrieb:


> was fürn level warn das?



das war 3.


----------



## Google (28. September 2008)

Und ich verabschiede mich erst einmal in den Level 0 bei Sonnenschein 

Euch hier noch schöne Tage.

Nach meinem Urlaub bin ich echt gespannt, ob es nochmal ein Erwachen der müde gewordenen Eisbären geben wird  

Grüße

Google


----------



## Lupo (29. September 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> das war 3.



also geht da noch was
war die strecke eigentlich nur was für konditionstiere oder auch "landschaftlich" interessant?


----------



## BlackTrek (29. September 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Nach meinem Urlaub bin ich echt gespannt, ob es nochmal ein Erwachen der müde gewordenen Eisbären geben wird



Naja, langsam werden die Tage kürzer und kühler, bald kommt ja auch wieder die Winterpokalzeit und dann werden auch die Eisbären wieder aufwachen. 

Schönen Urlaub!


----------



## karsten13 (29. September 2008)

Lupo schrieb:


> also geht da noch was
> war die strecke eigentlich nur was für konditionstiere oder auch "landschaftlich" interessant?



Sind Eisbären "konditionstiere"? 

Vielleicht werden ja manche daheim konditioniert?


----------



## Lupo (29. September 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Sind Eisbären "konditionstiere"?


naja, net alle, wenn man sich so manche höhenprofile in flickr - alben ansieht könnte man schon auf den gedanken kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HelixBonus (30. September 2008)

*Tourenbericht Rennsteig 27.09. bis 28.09.2008*
*Tag 1*

Nach einer mehr oder weniger bequemen Anfahrt am Vortag mit dem Zug starten wir nach einem ausgiebigen Frühstück bei ca 7 Grad und kräftigem Hochnebel von Blankenstein aus gen Hörschel.



Den obligatorischen Stein aus der Selbitz haben wir uns am Vorabend schon geholt, später muss dieser der Tradition folgend in die Werra geworfen werden. 
Aus Gewichtsgründen hat dieser zwar eher Kieselsteingröße aber Stein ist Stein! Gemütlich geht es dann Richtung Schlegel kommod bergauf, was unseren noch kalten Muskeln nur recht ist. Der original Wanderweg führt zwar immer direkt neben der Straße entlang aber angesichts der noch vor uns liegenden Strecke ignorieren wir diesen gekonnt. Was uns in dieser Zeit aber schon auffällt, ist, dass die Beschilderung hervorragend ist. Fast die komplette Strecke ist ohne Navi flüssig fahrbar. Gerade am Anfang ist quasi jeder zweite Baum mit einem großen weißen R beschriftet.



Nach einiger Zeit treffen wir die ersten Biker, die wohl vor uns gestartet sind, aber schon mit ersten Defekten in Form von Plattfüßen zu kämpfen haben. Den Jungs, die übrigens aus Aschaffenburg kamen, werden wir im Laufe des Tages immer wieder begegnen. Langsam lässt sich auch die Sonne blicken und wird ab jetzt unser stetiger Begleiter sein. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt haben wir auch schon Bekanntschaft mit den Rennsteig typischen Trails gemacht. Wer auf diesem Weg keinen Fully fährt, tut sich selbst keinen Gefallen.



Nach einiger Zeit gewöhnt man sich aber an die extrem wurzeligen Wege und man bekommt ein Gefühl dafür, wie man damit umgehen muss. Nichts desto trotz kann ich mich an drei ordentliche Abflüge erinnern, die jeweils durch Wurzeln verursacht wurden. Sowieso muss man die ganze Zeit sehr aufmerksam fahren da man bei schnellem Tempo sonst schnell mal an die Grenzen des 100/100 Federwegs gelangt. Erinnern kann ich mich an zwei versteckte Treppenabschnitte, die wir nur mit viel Glück überlebt haben. Hätte X-Rossi bei der Treppe nicht zufällig bremsen müssen weil er mit dem ungewohnten breiten Lenker nicht den Handlauf touchieren wollte, wären wir wohl mit 30 Sachen über die Stufen gebügelt was quasi nicht gut ausgehen hätte können.



Entgegen meiner Befürchtungen zeigt sich der Weg aber sonst von seiner besten Seite. Er führt zwar viel durch dichte Wälder aber der Untergrund ist fast überall herrlich grün und man wähnt sich des öfteren im Paradies.






Was dazu noch hinzu kommt, ist, dass Kyrill nahezu auf der gesamten Strecke ordentlich Spuren hinterlassen hat, was sich auf die Qualität des Weges aber ausnahmslos positiv ausgewirkt hat. 
Nebenbei entdecken wir kleine Attraktionen wie eine Art Ministadt, die Anwohner in liebevoller Kleinstarbeit mitten in der Wald gebastelt haben. Beim vorbei fahren kaum zu erkennen, erstreckt sich diese ca 100 qm in den Wald hinein. 
Zu zweit geht es relativ zügig voran, wobei immer mal Zeit für einen Fotostopp oder eine Filmpause sein muss. Auch geniessen wir ab und an den Ausblick und fahren einen schönen Trail auch schon zweimal. Nach sechs Stunden Fahrzeit spüren wir unsere Beine deutlich und die 110 km der ersten Etappe erweisen sich als harte Arbeit. Der Anstieg zum ca 980 hohen Beerberg tut zum Finale richtig weh, wird aber durch ein herrliches Sonnenuntergangsszenario entschädigt.



Schnell nehmen wir die Abfahrt und werden auf der Suche nach einer geeigneten Unterkunft schnell fündig.

Daten Etappe 1:
reine Fahrzeit 7:25
14,8er Schnitt
111 km
1.900 hm


----------



## Google (30. September 2008)

Hey, das sieht ja sehr ansprechend aus  Und bei dem Wetter sicherlich ein schönes Erlebnis zum Abschluß der (wärmeren) Bikesaison.


----------



## Erdi01 (30. September 2008)

*@ghost, x-rossi*, sieht wirklich gut aus, wie weit ist das weg. Müßt man wirklich mal hin 

Zuerst muß ich aber mal wieder in den Keller, mein *Hollandradl* wiederbeleben


----------



## theobviousfaker (1. Oktober 2008)

Danke für den Bericht  
Ich bin gerade sehr eingenommen vom vorletzten Bild, Glückwunsch an den Fotografen. Ich finds _wunderschön!_


----------



## HelixBonus (1. Oktober 2008)

So, nun noch Tag 2 der Rennsteig Tour vom letzten WE:

Der Zweite Tag beginnt im Gegensatz zum Ersten bereits mit viel Sonnenschein. Nach einem super ausgiebigen Frühstück - bedauerlicherweise hatten wir am Abend vorher pro Nase lediglich 2 Teller Erbsensuppe mit geschätzen 10 Erbsen fassen können - machen wir uns gegen 9.20 Uhr in die Spur und fahren den kurzen Anstieg von Oberhof zum Rondell wieder hinauf und von dort aus langsam Richtung Oberhof-Grenzadler. Die Anstrengungen vom Vortag sind deutlich zu spüren aber wir kommen in dem Wissen, den größten Teil bereits hinter uns zu haben, bei herrlich blauen Himmel zügig voran. Zu unserer Freude bemerken wir auch bald, dass uns die 10 Erbsen anscheinend doch genügend aufgeladen haben und verschärfen das Tempo weiter.



Die Fernsicht könnte zwar besser sein aber für diesen Weg haben wir die optimale Jahreszeit erwischt. An vielen Stellen färbt sich das Laub bereits und bildet mit dem ansonsten sehr verbreiteten Nadelwald einen herrlich anzuschauenden Kontrast. Auch hat man auf diesem Teil des Rennsteigs die besten Ausblicke was uns wieder mehrfach zu Fotostopps zwingt. Die Wege werden nun tendenziell besser und man muss sich nicht mehr soviel über Wurzeltrails kämpfen. Als wir diese schon fast vermissen, werden wir mit dem Anstieg oder besser: den Anstiegen zum Inselsberg konfrontiert. Geht es erst noch gemächlich nach oben, steigert sich der Weg auf weit über 20%, wird enger und ist durchzogen mit tiefen breiten Längsrinnen, die neben guter Kondition auch eine ordentliche Technik voraussetzen. Zwischendurch kann man zwar immer mal durchatmen aber das dicke Ende soll noch kommen. Die letzten 1,2 Kilometer sind zwar asphaltiert, haben aber eine durchschnittliche Steigung von cira 25% und an der steilsten Stelle, die sich ausgerechnet auch noch am Schluss des Anstiegs befindet, zeigt der Steigungsmesser 30% (!) an.



Dort hoch zu fahren ist nach dem Ritt am Vortag, der sich immer noch in unseren Beinen bemerkbar macht, eine ganz schöne Quälerei. Im Wissen, dass es von nun an ziemlich viel bergab geht (33 km von 920 hm auf 150 hm) gönnen wir uns eine ausgiebige Mittagspause auf dem Inselsberg bei Spätzle, Hefeklöße und Kuchen. Das Thermometer zeigt jetzt fast 20 Grad und trägt damit maßgeblich zu unserer guten Laune bei. Wir nehmen dann die Abfahrt vom Inselsberg in Angriff und müssen danach am eigenen Leib erfahren, dass bis zum Ziel in Hörschel doch noch einige Anstiege vor uns liegen. Da wir aber unseren Schnitt gerne noch auf deutlich über 15,0 km/h anheben wollen, fahren wir zügig die letzten kurzen Stiche, kommen aber immer wieder an Stellen vorbei, die uns aufgrund ihres landschaftlichen Reizes förmlich zum anhalten zwingen.



Nach knapp 4 Stunden Fahrzeit erreichen wir dann bereits Hörschel, werfen zeromoniell unsere Steine in die Werra und genießen den erarbeiteten Moment. 

Daten Etappe 2
reine Fahrzeit 3:55
16,5er Schnitt
64,7 km
1.150 hm

Nächstes Jahr definitiv wieder!


----------



## derfati (2. Oktober 2008)

Hallo ghost48,

schöner Bericht von einer schönen Tour! 

Den Bericht der Aschaffenburger, die Ihr an Tag 1 getroffen habt, gibt es übrigens hier:

http://mtb.derfati.de 

Grüße und bis spätestens nächstes Jahr auf dem Rennsteig! 

Thorsten


----------



## Erdi01 (5. Oktober 2008)

Gäähhn ... alles schon im Winterschlaf. Wird Zeit, dass ich auch mal wieder aufwache und mich mehr auf dem Rad, statt mit den Rad(ern) beschäftige 

Also am WE noch mehr mit dem Rädern beschäftigt. Erstmal das Gemini wieder zum bremsen gebracht. Einige haben das ja mitbekommen  Dann um's Rush gekümmert. Neuer Dämpfer. Der Float R raus, den Monarch 3.1 rein --> taugt mehr im Rush  Für's Rush brauchts dann noch ein neuen MK und die Alligater Windcutter müssen noch drauf. Dämpfer, Bremsscheiben stammen von einem "Schwarzfahrer"-Projekt, dass dank Royal Mail, die das Paket zerstört hatt , nicht mehr zustande kommt. Nächsten muß her ... 

Auf'em Rad nur gestern für 1,5 Std. Setupfahrt mit neuem Dämpfer.

N8


----------



## Claudy (5. Oktober 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Gäähhn ... alles schon im Winterschlaf.



Fast .........dann berichte ich mal.

Habe seit letzten Samstag nen Schnupfen und war deshalb ein riesen Schlaffi. Am Freitag haben die 2K´s und ich den plötzlichen Sonnenschein genutzt und waren spontan im Taunus unterwegs. Wie immer haben wir viel . Irgendwo am Victoriatrail habe ich die beiden Herren verloren ......da war so eine pinke Jacke und bei näherer Betrachtung war es jemand ganz anderes . 

Gestern eine kleine Hausfrauenrunde mit GC, Abends Kino (sehr beeindruckender Film - für meinen Geschmack etwas zu viel BumBum) und heute habe dann die Quittung. Meine Erkältung ist wieder da .

Bis Donnerstag will ich wieder fit sein.....4 Tage Kurzurlaub mit dem Weißen in der Zugspitzarena . 

Habe vorhin die die Bilder der Indian Summer Tour vom letzten Jahr geschaut ....da bin ich sehr gerne auch in diesem Jahr dabei. 

Liebe Grüße an alle Eisbären .

Anke


----------



## theobviousfaker (6. Oktober 2008)

Ich würd meine letzte Woche Urlaub vor dem Semesterbeginn eigentlich nur auf dem Fahrrad verbringen aber ich hab am Freitag ne Klausur  Und wenn ich erst fahren gehe und dann lernen, bin ich zu müde. Andersrum vergeht mir irgendwie die Lust  Kalt und dunkel...


----------



## Erdi01 (6. Oktober 2008)

Claudy schrieb:


> Fast Am Freitag haben die 2K´s und ich den plötzlichen Sonnenschein genutzt und waren spontan im Taunus unterwegs. Wie immer haben wir viel . Irgendwo am Victoriatrail habe ich die beiden Herren verloren .....


Ja wie  ... Rabenvater und -sohn ... lassen Mama einfach in der Pampa zurück und merkens nicht ... wäre Papabär nieee passiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackTrek (6. Oktober 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Gäähhn ... alles schon im Winterschlaf.


Wird eigentlich Zeit, mal wieder Nightrides zu fahren, oder?

Würde mich jmd am Mittwoch 19:30 im Fahrtgebiet Hanau/Wetterau für gut 2h begleiten? Ich fahr aber suuuper langsam...


----------



## Erdi01 (6. Oktober 2008)

*@Blacky*, Du fährst in die falsche Richtung. Gegen Süden könnt man sich vllt arrangieren ...


----------



## karsten13 (7. Oktober 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ja wie  ... Rabenvater und -sohn ... lassen Mama einfach in der Pampa zurück und merkens nicht ... wäre Papabär nieee passiert



... jetzt haben wir hier auch einen Mamabär 

Und von wegen nie passiert, wenn Mamabär Witterung aufgenommen hat ist auch Papabär machtlos


----------



## BlackTrek (7. Oktober 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Blacky*, Du fährst in die falsche Richtung. Gegen Süden könnt man sich vllt arrangieren ...



Ok, dann mach doch mal einen Vorschlag! Steinbrüche bei Nacht wär doch mal ein Thrill.  Weiter südlich kenn ich mich nicht gut aus .


----------



## bernardo (7. Oktober 2008)

Steinbrüche bei Nacht ??



wär mir nix...


----------



## theobviousfaker (7. Oktober 2008)

Klingt nach 'Knochenbrüche bei Nacht'


----------



## BlackTrek (7. Oktober 2008)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Klingt nach 'Knochenbrüche bei Nacht'


Na, das denk ich nicht. So anspruchsvoll ist das Terrain ja auch wieder nicht. Wenn, dann machts eher mal "platsch"! 
Aber es gibt ja auch Bremsen an den meisten Bikes.


----------



## theobviousfaker (7. Oktober 2008)

Findest du? Meiner Meinung nach gibts da so manche Stelle... einen Absatz habe ich sogar bei Tag einfach nicht gesehen und da gings dann mal einfach 40 cm tiefer weiter. War letztendlich unspektakulär aber was man bei Nacht noch so alles übersehen könnte...? 

Jaja, Flakscheinwerfer hab ich auch  Ich bleib trotzdem erstmal bei Tageslicht


----------



## Erdi01 (7. Oktober 2008)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Ok, dann mach doch mal einen Vorschlag! Steinbrüche bei Nacht wär doch mal ein Thrill.  Weiter südlich kenn ich mich nicht gut aus .


Wie, soll ich mich jetzt tatsächlich auf's Radl schwingen  

Also bis 19:30 könnt ich's zum Tannenhof (Brücke über B448) schaffen. Da haben wir uns vor Jahren schon mal verpasst  Ab da bietet sich ... oh Wunder ... unspektakulär Rodgau Rundweg an ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackTrek (7. Oktober 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Wie, soll ich mich jetzt tatsächlich auf's Radl schwingen
> 
> Also bis 19:30 könnt ich's zum Tannenhof (Brücke über B448) schaffen. Da haben wir uns vor Jahren schon mal verpasst  Ab da bietet sich ... oh Wunder ... unspektakulär Rodgau Rundweg an ...



Klar, warum nicht! Dann bis morgen um 19:30 am Tannenhof!


----------



## missmarple (7. Oktober 2008)

@BlackTrek/Erdi: nehmt Ihr mich mit??? 
Vorausgesetzt meine Halterung für die Lampe kommt morgen noch - sonst wird's etwas duster...


----------



## Erdi01 (8. Oktober 2008)

*@Blacky*, Alles klar, bis heute abend 

*@missmarple*, bist willkommen  Blacky und ich sind Lupinianer unser Licht langt locker für Dich 

Und Ladys nur zur Klarstellung: Ich komme mit dem Hardtail, nicht mit der Rikscha, Hollandrad oder sonstwas


----------



## missmarple (8. Oktober 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@missmarple*, bist willkommen  Blacky und ich sind Lupinianer unser Licht langt locker für Dich



 
... aber nicht für die Abschnitte, die ich alleine zurücklegen muss - DAS packt selbst die Lupine nicht!  Ich geb später nochmal Bescheid, ob das mit der Funzelhalterung geklappt hat.


_Edit: negativ... _


----------



## bernardo (8. Oktober 2008)

Bei Nacht denke ich eher so Richtung Birkenhainer - Barbarossaquelle- halt ne Strecke wo mer net gleich stirbt wenn man mal was übersieht....


----------



## KillerN (8. Oktober 2008)

Moin,

comming soon ist jetzt auch das Motto der Eisbären Homepage.

Habe nämlich unser Homepageabo auslaufen lassen, dass weiterführen des alten Tarifs war nicht mehr Zeitgemäß. Es war nicht nur zu wenig Speicher (300MB) sondern auch ein vergleichsweise langsamer Server (die Gallery war sehr sehr langsam). 

Ein neues Abo (für 2 Jahre) würde 48Euro kosten. Hier der Providerlink (ich würde PrivatS nehmen, davor war es ein Starterpaket)
http://www.evanzo.de/product.php?show=124,125,126&par=34
Jeder der etwas dazulegt, erhält auch die FTP Zugangsdaten, sofern er das möchte.
Die Frage ist jetzt nur, ob wir dieses Abo und die Homepage auch weiterhin haben wollen. Gerne lade ich die alte Seite wieder hoch (samt Gallery).

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackTrek (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab eben gesehen, man kann schon Winterpokalteams bilden. Kriegen wir dies Jahr ein Eisbären-Team zusammen?


----------



## karsten13 (8. Oktober 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> Habe nämlich unser Homepageabo auslaufen lassen, dass weiterführen des alten Tarifs war nicht mehr Zeitgemäß. Es war nicht nur zu wenig Speicher (300MB) sondern auch ein vergleichsweise langsamer Server (die Gallery war sehr sehr langsam).



also laut deren HP hat das kleinste Starterpaket schon 1 GB ...



KillerN schrieb:


> Ein neues Abo (für 2 Jahre) würde 48Euro kosten. Hier der Providerlink (ich würde PrivatS nehmen, davor war es ein Starterpaket)



... und das mit den 48 Euro (1,99 pro Monat) liest sich im Kleingedruckten anders: 



> Das Privat S kostet bei einer Laufzeit von 24 Monat(e) in den ersten 3 Monaten nur 1.99  monatlich und danach zahlen Sie monatlich 3.99 .





KillerN schrieb:


> Die Frage ist jetzt nur, ob wir dieses Abo und die Homepage auch weiterhin haben wollen.



wie meinst Du das?  Gar keine HP mehr? 

Gruss,

Karsten.

P.S.: Bin erst Montag wieder online, net wundern, wenn ich mal die Klappe halte ...


----------



## Erdi01 (9. Oktober 2008)

*@Killer*, ist im Endeffekt Deine Entscheidung, ob Du weiter federführend eine HP betreiben willst. Ich bin zwar bereit einen finanziellen Beitag zu leisten, brauchen tue ich sie aber nicht! Und das sagt Derjenige, der sie wohl mit am meisten genutzt hatt. Dem Rest wird's sowieso egal sein.


----------



## BlackTrek (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich find gut, dass es die Homepage gibt und würde auch finanziell unterstützen.


----------



## RedRum05 (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich würde auch einen gewissen finanziellen Anteil beisteuern! 
Fand und finde die Seite gelungen und wenn du, Jens bereit wärst weiter dafür zu sorgen, warum nicht?!

Ganz im Kleinen noch was zum Wochenende.
Samstag, 09:00 Uhr in Urberach
Rennrad in Richtung Odenwald. Sind von hier aus etwa 100Km/1100Hm.
Treffpunkt wäre die Kirche.

Bei Interesse melden 
Bin Morgen Abend auf na Firmenfeier, also wird die Geschwindigkeit am Sa entsprechend angepasst 

Edit: ...und noch was. Ich wäre wieder beim WP dabei! Ist es eigentlich mal wieder Zeit für einen Stammtisch?


----------



## loti (9. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
ich lese die Homepage zwar nicht wöchentlich, aber ich würde auch dafür dazu meinen Beitrag leisten.
Ich wäre natürlich auch beim Winterpokal, wie in den letzen Jahren, dabei. Einen Stammtisch fände ich auch gut. Mein Vorschlag als Ort: Thomashütte. Außer am Mittwoch, da mach ich mit meinen Dreieicher Leuten einen Nightride, kann ich meistens.
Also meldet Euch alle mal, damit wir wieder aktiver werden.
Liebe Grüße
Lothar


----------



## BlackTrek (9. Oktober 2008)

Bzgl Winterpokal: Ich hab dann mal "Eisbären I" angelegt und freue mich auf Anmeldungen!


----------



## Erdi01 (9. Oktober 2008)

ihr habt's alle so eilig mim Winterpokal. Ich mache mir da wenig sorgen, dass wir keine Teams zusammen bekommen. Mir fallen spontan mind 10 Eisbären ein, die wieder mitmachen (müssen) 

Aber jetzt am WE ist erst nochmal Sommer angesagt. Was ist außer *Red's* Rennerrunde noch geplant 

*@Lupo*, Taunus ?!?

*@Andreas*, Indian Summer ?!?

Ich habe das ganze WE Zeit und werd wohl kaum in der Bude sitzen


----------



## loti (10. Oktober 2008)

_ Hallo erdi01,
ich mach mal Werbung für eine Tour ab Dreieich:
Sa 11. Oktober, 8.30  19 Uhr,          ca. 110 km hügelig, ca. 1500 hm_
        Fahrt mit dem Rad zum Südbahnhof, mit U-Bahn in den Taunus. Von dort aus auf Trails und Forstwegen zum Eichelbacherhof (Mittagspause). Über andere Route zurück.          
        Kosten: Bahnfahrt, Mittagessen
        Info: Uwe Perrot Tel. 0177546 72 41
        Start Dreieich-Sprendlingen, Lindenplatz 8.30 Uhr
        Start Neu-Isenburg, Straßenbahnrondell 9 Uhr
Hohemark 10 Uhr

Liebe Grüße
loti


----------



## Andreas (10. Oktober 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ihr habt's alle so eilig mim Winterpokal. Ich mache mir da wenig sorgen, dass wir keine Teams zusammen bekommen. Mir fallen spontan mind 10 Eisbären ein, die wieder mitmachen (müssen)
> 
> Aber jetzt am WE ist erst nochmal Sommer angesagt. Was ist außer *Red's* Rennerrunde noch geplant
> 
> ...



Wer hätte noch Interesse am Sonntag um 11h zur Indian Summer Tour 2009 aufzubrechen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (10. Oktober 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Lupo*, Taunus ?!?



bei dem vorhergesagten wetter kann ich net zu hause bleiben für morgen haben wir ne taunustour vor. sonntags nur vormittags ne kleine runde weil nachmittags tantchens geburtstag gefeiert wird.

homepage: wär ja schade, auch für die ganzen blogger, wenn die seite weg wär. vllt sollten wir beim nächsten stammtisch mal die sammelbüchse rumgehen lassen dann sollte das doch kein problem sein
hatte ja auch schon mal eine finanzierung über nen eisbärenkalender vor, hat aber nur wayne interessiert


----------



## Erdi01 (10. Oktober 2008)

Hallo *@Loti*, wir sehen uns ein anderes Mal, Deine Startzeit ist mir morgen zu früh. Ich denke da kommt mir *@Lupos* mehr entgegen  Wann soll ich den wo morgen sein ...

*@Andreas*, ich wäre dabei. Könnt mir auch eine Renner-_Fahr_iante vorstellen. Und die Mounty-Version dann wen mehr können/wollen. Zwei potenzielle Mitfahrer/in z.B. weilen ja derzeit weiter südlich.


----------



## Andreas (10. Oktober 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Hallo *@Loti*, wir sehen uns ein anderes Mal, Deine Startzeit ist mir morgen zu früh. Ich denke da kommt mir *@Lupos* mehr entgegen  Wann soll ich den wo morgen sein ...
> 
> *@Andreas*, ich wäre dabei. Könnt mir auch eine Renner-_Fahr_iante vorstellen. Und die Mounty-Version dann wen mehr können/wollen. Zwei potenzielle Mitfahrer/in z.B. weilen ja derzeit weiter südlich.



Ja, mit dem Renner wäre auch nicht schlecht.
Kommst Du von Dietzenbach?


----------



## Lupo (10. Oktober 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ... Wann soll ich den wo morgen sein ....



11 uhr hohemark, ok?


----------



## Erdi01 (10. Oktober 2008)

*@Lupo*, OK bis denn ...

*@Andreas*, ... eigentlich schon, aber je nachdem wo's lang geht bzw. wie weit Du in den ODW willst, würde ich evtl mim Auto abkürzen. Von wo startest Du und wo lang willst Du fahren ?


----------



## Andreas (11. Oktober 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Lupo*, OK bis denn ...
> 
> *@Andreas*, ... eigentlich schon, aber je nachdem wo's lang geht bzw. wie weit Du in den ODW willst, würde ich evtl mim Auto abkürzen. Von wo startest Du und wo lang willst Du fahren ?



Entweder von Nieder-Ramstadt zum Frankenstein, Steigerts, Stettbach, Melibocus oder

wenn Du alleine kommst von mir zu Hause über Griesheim, Pfungstadt, Auerbach und dann hoch zum Melibocus.


----------



## Erdi01 (11. Oktober 2008)

Andreas schrieb:


> wenn Du alleine kommst


 ich denke, dass es darauf hinaus läuft und sich keiner mehr meldet. Ich würde dann mim Auto um 11 Uhr zu Dir kommen und wir starten gemeinsam.


----------



## Andreas (11. Oktober 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ich denke, dass es darauf hinaus läuft und sich keiner mehr meldet. Ich würde dann mim Auto um 11 Uhr zu Dir kommen und wir starten gemeinsam.



Ok. Alles klar.


----------



## Andreas (11. Oktober 2008)

Gestern hatten wir die erste Tour mit dem neuen Cougar. Die 20 kg liessen sich ganz gut ziehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (11. Oktober 2008)

Man könnte Indian Summer Taunus Tour zu sagen 

Nach anfäglichem Kaltstart im Nebel kam je höher man hinauskam die Sonne zum Vorschein. Miss Marple hatt Lupo und mich später alleine ziehen lassen. Wir sind zur weißen Mauer gezogen. Ich bin seit über 10 Jahren  dort wieder mal runter. Ganz schön schmierig gewesen, habe zugegenenermaßen öfters mal meine Stützräder zum Boden ausgefahren. Ich war wenigstens nicht der Einzige  Am Roten+ haben wir uns lecker "googlegedenk" Kuchen eingefahren  Später sind zwei Eisbären einer GoGrazyHorde hinterher gefahren. Zum Schluß habe ich mein Gemini noch beleidigt. Es war der Meinung ich solle es doch einfach machen lassen  Ich dachte neee, da steig ich mal lieber ab. Der Dank ... ein verdrehtes Knie und Erdkunde ... na toll  Und deswegen *@ANDREAS* *werde es mir morgen zu Hause gemühlich machen. Du kannst mit Deiner kleinen Family nochmal losziehen * So und Lupo wir haben die 1200 HM noch geknackt. Bis auf die letzte viertel Stunde ein schöner Tag


----------



## missmarple (11. Oktober 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ... ein verdrehtes Knie und Erdkunde ... na toll



Och nööö!  Dann mal gute Besserung für Dich! 
Hmmm, so langsam wird das Thema mit der Rikscha wohl doch nochmal interessant......


----------



## Andreas (12. Oktober 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@ANDREAS* *werde es mir morgen zu Hause gemühlich machen. Du kannst mit Deiner kleinen Family nochmal losziehen *



Dann mal gute Besserung. Ich hoffe es ist nicht schlimmeres.
Bei uns ist alles klitschnass. Das wäre für den Renner eh nicht optimal gewesen.


----------



## RedRum05 (12. Oktober 2008)

*brrr* was ein Wetter da draußen...
Macht mich gerade nicht wirklich an zum Fahren. Jetzt fängt so langsam wieder die Zeit der alternativ Sportarten und der Rolle an...

@Erdi... gute Besserung und vielleicht trifft man sich mal bei trockenem Wetter für ne Runde in Richtung Frankenstein bei entsprechendem Trailanteil! Kenn mittlerweile ne schöne Runde dorthin und zum Abschluss gibt es dann die Abfahrt durch die Rinne 

Schönen Sonntag!


----------



## Erdi01 (12. Oktober 2008)

... ja auch hier ist von der angekündigten Sonne und warmen Temperaturen NIX zu sehen und zu spühren 

Danke für die Genesungswünsche  Das Knie ist zwar "nur" verdreht, aber auch das langt für 2-3 Wochen Pause  Ich nutze die Zeit und baue jetzt die Lefty aus und ab zum Service damit ...

*@Red*, Rinne bin ich auch schon Jahre nicht mehr runter, wäre auch mal wieder Zeit ...


----------



## Lupo (12. Oktober 2008)

auch von mir gute besserung
war ja auch wirklich extrem glitschig an der stelle. selbst die fussgängerin, die uns zugesehen hat machte ja einen wenig eleganten ausfallschritt was wieder zeigt, dass dieser abschnitt auf dem bike leichter zu bewältigen ist als zu fuss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fohns (13. Oktober 2008)

Gute Besserung auch von mir, Erdi.
Googlü hat für am Freitag in seinem Fred eine Tour vorgeschlagen, die für Dich auf dem letzten Teilstück interessant wäre...

Viele Grüße an alle vom 
fohns.


----------



## Erdi01 (13. Oktober 2008)

*@Fohns*, ich habs schon vernommen. So, Du meinst also ich solle auch zum _Hinterbliebenen und Versehrten e.V. _-Treffen kommen 

Keine Ahnung, ich sag weder zu noch ab. Kommt auf meine Laune an, die fällt derzeit stündlich ... Richtung Keller  Nebenbei: Wie kommt man per Auto auf'n Buchberg  wüsst ich jetzt erstmal nicht war da bislang nur mim Zweirad oben.


----------



## missmarple (13. Oktober 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Nebenbei: Wie kommt man per Auto auf'n Buchberg  wüsst ich jetzt erstmal nicht war da bislang nur mim Zweirad oben.



Siehste, da bist Du mir gegenüber eindeutig im Vorteil - ich war da noch gar nicht... 

Also, mal nicht so jungenhaft angestellt!!!


----------



## BlackTrek (14. Oktober 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Wie kommt man per Auto auf'n Buchberg  wüsst ich jetzt erstmal nicht war da bislang nur mim Zweirad oben.


Von der A66 kommend in Richtung Rodenbach fahren. Schon kurz nach dem Abzweig nach Rodenbach kann man links zum Buchberg hoch fahren.


----------



## Google (14. Oktober 2008)

HÄ± VolkÄ± und Rest 

am besten kommste beÄ±m uns vorbeÄ± und faehrst dann mÄ±t der GÃ¼glÄ±n mÄ±t! WÃ¼rde mÄ±ch freuen ...auch Ã¼ber weÄ±tere MÄ±tfahrer. Ob per BÄ±ke oder Audo 

Tschoe


----------



## fohns (15. Oktober 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Fohns*, ich habs schon vernommen. So, Du meinst also ich solle auch zum _Hinterbliebenen und Versehrten e.V. _-Treffen kommen .





Naja, stimmt schon ein wenig...
Die Anfahrt ist ja nun geklärt, dank BlackTrack bzw. Frau Google. Bis Freitag?


----------



## _jazzman_ (17. Oktober 2008)

*>> swing, soul & wine <<

17.10.2008 / 20:00 Uhr / Puppenschiff Mainaschaff


Infos unter: Puppenschiff Mainaschaff
*


----------



## Erdi01 (17. Oktober 2008)

Egal in welchen Fred ich gugg, überall fahrn se' ... und was fahr ich, Rollstuhl, Fahrstuhl oder Rikscha ... tolle Auswahl 

*@Killer*, und was is nun mit der Hompage  Und was ist mit meinem Klickies


----------



## karsten13 (17. Oktober 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Killer*, und was is nun mit der Hompage  Und was ist mit meinem Klickies



ich glaub der lebt net mehr, auf mails kriegt man auch keine Antwort 

P.S.: Gute Besserung!


----------



## missmarple (18. Oktober 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Egal in welchen Fred ich gugg, überall fahrn se' ... und was fahr ich, Rollstuhl, Fahrstuhl oder Rikscha ... tolle Auswahl



Wärste mal mit auf den Buchberg gefahren - da hättest Du als Nicht-Fahrrad-Angereister zur (teilinvaliden) Mehrheit gehört und obendrein noch ordentlich was zum Lachen gehabt... 

Kopf hoch, auch wenn der Hals noch so dreckisch ist - wird schon wieder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (18. Oktober 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> und Obendrein Noch Ordentlich Was Zum Lachen Gehabt...


jenauu !!:d


----------



## BlackTrek (18. Oktober 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Egal in welchen Fred ich gugg, überall fahrn se' ...


Ich fahr grad auch nicht, hab mir eine heftige Erkältung eingefangen und lieg daheim im Bett...


----------



## Erdi01 (19. Oktober 2008)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Ich fahr grad auch nicht, hab mir eine heftige Erkältung eingefangen und lieg daheim im Bett...



auch gute Besserung 

... und schon wieder so ein schei$$ Wetter da draußen, die Sonne scheint, einfach nur zum :kotz:


----------



## theobviousfaker (19. Oktober 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ... und schon wieder so ein schei$$ Wetter da draußen, die Sonne scheint, einfach nur zum :kotz:



Ja im Odenwald wars auch schrecklich heute. Dauernd blendet die Sonne, überall diese wirren bunten Blätter die einem die Orientierung nehmen und die Wege so leer, dass man sich einsam fühlt


----------



## karsten13 (20. Oktober 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> auch gute Besserung



von mir auch!



Erdi01 schrieb:


> ... und schon wieder so ein schei$$ Wetter da draußen, die Sonne scheint, einfach nur zum :kotz:





theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Ja im Odenwald wars auch schrecklich heute. Dauernd blendet die Sonne, überall diese wirren bunten Blätter die einem die Orientierung nehmen und die Wege so leer, dass man sich einsam fühlt



ja, bei dem Kackwetter am WE ...







... war glaub ich der häufigste Satz: "Wo ist denn hier der Trail?" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









... kurz gefolgt von "Mein HAC will net." 

Und wo haben sich die "gesunden" Eisbären am Wochenende verkrochen? 

n8,

Karsten.


----------



## Lupo (20. Oktober 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Und wo haben sich die "gesunden" Eisbären am Wochenende verkrochen?
> 
> ...



zwischen saalburg und feldberg, wo sonst


----------



## Onzilla (22. Oktober 2008)

Ich sehe z.B. bei den Eisbären I noch Platz, würdet ihr mich aufnehmen?

Ich weiß gar nicht mehr wie das geht, habe nicht getraut "Mitglied werden" anzuklicken ohne zu fragen...


Nach ordentlichem MTB-Unfall habe ich 2 Jahre komplett pausiert und steige gerade wieder mit wachsender Begeisterung (vorerst Liegerad) ein.
Der Winterpokal wäre DER Anreiz, mehr zu fahren.


Wieviel ich fahre:
Jeden Tag (Arbeitsweg) sollten knapp bis 3h zusammenkommen, aber bestimmt mit 1-2 Pausentagen.
Und leider muß ich öfters mal auf Dienstreise.

Viele Grüße an alle,

Peter aus Gelnhausen


----------



## BlackTrek (22. Oktober 2008)

Onzilla schrieb:


> Ich sehe z.B. bei den Eisbären I noch Platz, würdet ihr mich aufnehmen?



Hey Peter!

Schön von Dir zu hören! Ich dachte schon, Du seist uns abhanden gekommen. Na klar kannste bei Eisbären I mitmachen! Im Moment sind noch zwei Plätze frei und Du bist natürlich immer willkommen. 

Das mit dem Unfall hatte ich gar nicht mitbekommen. Was war denn los?


----------



## Onzilla (22. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Sonja(?) sagt mir mein Hirn, ist der Name richtig?

Habe soeben die Mitgliedschaft "beantragt".

Ich war mit unserem Verein (MTB-Neuses.de) im Schwarzwald, erinnere mich noch an den Turm auf dem Gipfel und dann wachte ich im Krankenhaus in Lörrach auf.

Das heißt: Es gibt Fotos von mir, wie ich bei Bewußtsein in den Helikopter (?!!) stieg, der mich dorthin brachte. 
Filmriß, ich weiß von nichts.
Keine Ahnung, das Vorderrad mit der neuen, noch nicht eingefahrenen  203er Scheibe muß weggerutscht sein. Hinten hatte ich eine V-Brake. Und noch keine Erfahrung mit Scheibenbremsen...

Seitdem habe ich so 2-3mal im Jahr Gleichgewichtsstörungen nach bestimmten Kopfdrehungen. Gleichzeitiger Jobwechsel (jetzt viel Außendienst) belastete mich auch sehr. Mein superleichtes MTB hängt seit 2 Jahren mit dem Staub von damals an der Zimmerdecke und wurde einmal für 2km bewegt.

Praktisch als Ausgleich/Therapie zu der etwas deprimierenden Zeit habe ich angefangen ein,zwei Liegeräder zu bauen. Und bin davon sowas von begeistert.
Endlich fahre ich wieder, das MTB lockt nur wenig, kommt aber auch noch dran....

Der Winterpokal wird mich sicher extrem motivieren, danke für die Aufnahme.
Mit Google & Co fahre ich bestimmt mal nach AB/MIltenberg Radwegmäßig mit, wenn Zeit da ist. Das MTB-fahren sollte ich mir langsam angewöhnen.

Grüße hiermit an alle Bären, die mich kennen, bis dann,

Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedRum05 (22. Oktober 2008)

Abend zusammen

Wie angekündigt, würde ich natürlich auch wieder im WP mitmachen!
Ich werde dann allerdings auf Team II warten, da ich Erdi und Loti nicht beim Punkte sammeln stören will 
Weniger Punkte als letztes Jahr sollten es bei mir auf keinen Fall werden - eher mehr! 


Jemand am Freitag Abend Zeit und Lust auf ne Feierabendrunde?
Rennrad, oder MTB ist mir eigentlich egal. Könnte so ab 17:00/18:00 Uhr fahren. Wetter sollte laut Vorhersagen auch passen!


----------



## KillerN (23. Oktober 2008)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Weniger Punkte als letztes Jahr sollten es bei mir auf keinen Fall werden - eher mehr!



Dieser Satz kommt mir bekannt vor 

Okok, ich will auch mitmachen, schließlich brauche ich etwas Motivation, habe mir sagen lassen das ich in letzter Zeit etwas unausgeglichen wirke  Ausserdem gehört der WP schon fest zur kalten Jahreszeit dazu.



RedRum05 schrieb:


> Jemand am Freitag Abend Zeit und Lust auf ne Feierabendrunde?
> Rennrad, oder MTB ist mir eigentlich egal. Könnte so ab 17:00/18:00 Uhr fahren. Wetter sollte laut Vorhersagen auch passen!



Hmmm, wenn du um 19:00 Uhr in Dietzenbach sein würdest, könnten wir einen schönen Nightride machen, vielleicht findet sich ja noch jemand für eine lockere Runde. 

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Claudy (23. Oktober 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> ..... vielleicht findet sich ja noch jemand für eine lockere Runde.



Der Jens ist wieder da  . 

Ich hätte Zeit; traue mich allerdings nicht alleine durch den Wald nach Dietzenbach und finde bestimmt auch nicht den Weg. 

HuHu  Karsten; was machst du denn morgen so .

Viele Grüße Anke


----------



## KillerN (23. Oktober 2008)

Claudy schrieb:


> Ich hätte Zeit



Top 

Sehe gerade das sich schon ein Spitzenteam (Eisbären I) gebildet hat, ich mache mal ein zweites Team auf, für alle die nicht ganz so viel fahren werden 

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Google (23. Oktober 2008)

Öhhm ja und ich.....öhhmm Ich fahr ja oft in der Hanauer Gegend rum....bin oft am Main spacken.....

Da hab ich mich mal bei den *Mainspacken* angemeldet 

UiiUiii...Das gibt jetzt richtig schön Konkurrenz


----------



## Erdi01 (23. Oktober 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> Sehe gerade das sich schon ein Spitzenteam (Eisbären I) gebildet hat,





Google schrieb:


> UiiUiii...Das gibt jetzt richtig schön Konkurrenz



ich werde mich aus der Spitze schön raushalten. Ich habe NICHTS geplant, also auch keinen Grund zu fahren ... zumindest solange Claudy nicht im Team auftaucht, ha ha

*@Killer*, wir sehen uns dann morgen, ich aber noch ohne Rad. Muß am WE erstmal sachte probieren, ob schon was geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteelManni (23. Oktober 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> Top
> 
> Sehe gerade das sich schon ein Spitzenteam (Eisbären I) gebildet hat, ich mache mal ein zweites Team auf, für alle die nicht ganz so viel fahren werden
> 
> ...



Hallo Killer,

ich möchte dieses Jahr auch wieder am WP teilhaben und hab mich mal bei Dir im team 2 angeldet!?!

Grüße an alle,
SteelManni


----------



## BlackTrek (23. Oktober 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> Sehe gerade das sich schon ein Spitzenteam (Eisbären I) gebildet hat, ich mache mal ein zweites Team auf, für alle die nicht ganz so viel fahren werden



Wie es aussieht, werde ich wohl in dem Eisbären I Team das Schlusslicht abgeben.  

Ein Platz ist noch zu vergeben. Also wer traut sich? *Red*, auf´ne Revanche?


----------



## karsten13 (24. Oktober 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> Hmmm, wenn du um 19:00 Uhr in Dietzenbach sein würdest, könnten wir einen schönen Nightride machen, vielleicht findet sich ja noch jemand für eine lockere Runde.



steht jetzt 19:00 in der Pampa? 
Würde dann 18:15 Goetheturm starten ...

n8,

Karsten.


----------



## KillerN (24. Oktober 2008)

Lass mal besser 19:15 Uhr machen, ich muss noch beim Erdi die Klickies abgeben. Wir haben ja eh Zeit und können am nächsten Tag ausschlafen 

Bis später dann


----------



## karsten13 (24. Oktober 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> Lass mal besser 19:15 Uhr machen, ich muss noch beim Erdi die Klickies abgeben. Wir haben ja eh Zeit und können am nächsten Tag ausschlafen



dann nehm ich besser mal den Ersatzakku mit 
Bin dann 19:15 da. Claudy kommt wohl nicht mit, was ist mit Red?

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## RedRum05 (24. Oktober 2008)

Tja, erst den Termin angestossen und dann konnte ich selbst nicht teilnehmen 

Ich hab (mal wieder) Probleme mit der linken Achilissehne bekommen und muss jetzt erst mal langsam machen. Vielleicht dann Anfang November noch mal der Versuch zum Nightride!

@Jens.. jaja du erinnerst dich wirklich an Alles, oder? Wenn du das Team gegründet hast, werd ich trotzdem beitreten


----------



## karsten13 (24. Oktober 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> ich muss noch beim Erdi die Klickies abgeben.



Erdi, gib mal ein Lebenszeichen von Dir... 

Mach mir Sorgen, dass Du die Knoblauch-Vergasung nicht überlebt hast ...


----------



## Erdi01 (24. Oktober 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Erdi, gib mal ein Lebenszeichen von Dir...


... siehe Links, die Wandlung ist vollzogen


----------



## karsten13 (25. Oktober 2008)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Tja, erst den Termin angestossen und dann konnte ich selbst nicht teilnehmen
> 
> Ich hab (mal wieder) Probleme mit der linken Achilissehne bekommen und muss jetzt erst mal langsam machen.



Schade  ...
... und Gute Besserung!

Wir sind heute das gefahren:









Erdi01 schrieb:


> ... siehe Links, die Wandlung ist vollzogen



tolles Selbstportrait


----------



## KillerN (26. Oktober 2008)

hi

ich bin die freundin vom Jens und würde gerne vom karsten wissen wann und wo ihr beiden euch am Freitag getrennt habt, nachdem ihr biken ward

liebe grüße daniela


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (26. Oktober 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> würde gerne vom karsten wissen wann und wo ihr beiden euch am Freitag getrennt habt, nachdem ihr biken ward



hast ne mail/PN.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## KillerN (26. Oktober 2008)

danke

gruß Daniela


----------



## nightfighter_p (26. Oktober 2008)

hi, ich bin Jens cousin!
Danke Karsten, dass du anderufen hast!


----------



## Google (26. Oktober 2008)

...


----------



## Google (26. Oktober 2008)

...


----------



## nightfighter_p (26. Oktober 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Jens, hadu auch eine Cousine?? Wäre mir lieber


den versteh ich jetzt net


----------



## Google (26. Oktober 2008)

...


----------



## KillerN (26. Oktober 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Komm, Denn verstehste doch sicher! Ist nur ein Spässlein
> 
> Oder heißt Du Jens Cousin und hast gar nix mit dem Jens zu tun?



nehm dich einfach mal zurück


----------



## Google (26. Oktober 2008)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KillerN (26. Oktober 2008)

das uist nicht der jens der das geschrieben hat.

ich, seine freundin, habe dies geschrieben


----------



## Google (26. Oktober 2008)

...


----------



## nightfighter_p (26. Oktober 2008)

Wiso ist die Eisbären Homepage nicht erreichbar?


----------



## Google (26. Oktober 2008)

...


----------



## nightfighter_p (26. Oktober 2008)

ok...


----------



## BlackTrek (26. Oktober 2008)

-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (27. Oktober 2008)

Die schlimmsten Befürchtungen haben sich bestätigt ...

 *Die Eisbären tragen Trauer* 

Unser junger und trotzdem schon langjähriger Freund *Jens (KillerN)* ist freitag abend tötlich verunglückt:



_*Pressebericht des Polizeipräsidium Südosthessen von Samstag, dem 25.10.2008
Offenbach (ots) - Bereich Offenbach*

Radfahrer tödlich verletzt - Heusenstamm

Tödliche Verletzungen erlitt ein 22-jähriger Radfahrer aus 
Heusenstamm, als er am Freitag, um 22:00 Uhr, auf der Kreuzung 
Wildhof von einem 28-jährigen Daimler-Fahrer aus Obertshausen erfasst
wurde. Der Radler kam aus Offenbach, wollte an der Kreuzung die 
Straße überqueren und übersah dabei den aus Neu-Isenburg in Richtung 
Heusenstamm fahrenden Wagen. Bei dem Zusammenstoß erlitt der Biker so
schwere Verletzungen, dass er noch an der Unfallstelle verstarb. Eine
Krankenwagenbesatzung, die zufälligerweise Zeuge des Unfalls wurde, 
versuchte noch erste Hilfe zu leisten, die Verletzungen waren aber zu
schwer. Nach Aussage der Sanitäter überquerte der Autofahrer die 
Kreuzung bei Grün.
Da der unfallbeteiligte Daimler-Fahrer unter Alkoholeinfluss stand, 
veranlassten die Ordnungshüter eine Blutentnahme und stellten seinen 
Führerschein sicher.
Den Sachschaden schätzt die Polizei auf 4000.- Euro.
_


Jens war zu Beginn seiner Tour noch kurz bei mir, brachte mir meine Klickies und wir sprachen noch kurz über vergangene und zukünftige Touren. Auch über die Hompage, die wir fortführen wollten, sprachen wir. Dann brach er wieder auf und traff sich mit Karsten am Kreishaus. Sie fuhren dann die Langener Wandsee Runde wohl bis Frankfurt zusammen, ehe sich Jens auf seinen verhängnisvollen Heimweg machte. Ich selber konnte verletzungsbedingt nicht mit. 

Somit waren Karsten und ich die Letzen die ihn lebend gesehen haben. Ich bin schockiert und sprachlos ...

Wir werden ihn vermissen und als lustigen, lebensfrohen Freund in Erinnerung behalten.

In stillem Gedenken, die Eisbärenfeunde


----------



## Google (27. Oktober 2008)

Die Nachricht, dass Jens nach einer Tour am Freitagabend verstorben ist, hat mich sehr überwältigt 

Ich kenne ihn seit dem er 17 ist. Er war wirklich ein lebenslustiger Mensch mit einen starken Charakter. Wir sind oft zusammen gefahren, haben meistens nur Mist gebabbeld, er hat viel gelacht. Er konnte aber auch ernst sein und er war, so fand ich, viel reifer als viele seiner Altersgenossen. Ich habe mich immer gefreut ihn auf einer Tour zu sehen, über dies und das mit ihm reden zu können, ihn auf den Stammtischen zu sehen, wenn er mal zu mir kam, um mir pc-technisch zu helfen. Sein Witz und seine Art haben mir immer gefallen. 

Er war einfach da und das war gut so und ganz selbstverständlich....und was am Freitagabend passiert ist, ist einfach unfassbar!!!

Jens, ich werd Dich immer in guter Erinnerung bei mir behalten. In den 5 Jahren wo ich Dich kennen lernen durfte, hast Du einen bleibenden Eindruck bei mir hinterlassen, den kann uns keiner mehr wegnehmen.

Ich möchte Allen die Dich mögen, dich lieben und jetzt um Dich trauern, mein tiefstes Beileid aussprechen.

Frank


----------



## missmarple (27. Oktober 2008)

Unfassbar! Auch von mir aufrichtiges Beileid an Jens' Familie und Freunde... 

marple.


----------



## Instantcold (27. Oktober 2008)

Auch meiner seits, mein aufrichtiges Beileid


----------



## KillerN (27. Oktober 2008)

ich wollt mich einfach noch mal entschuldigen, dass ich einfach so Jens account genommen habe, aber ich finde dass ihr alle ein recht darauf habt, dies zu wissen und ich wusste leider nicht wie ich es euch onst hätte mitteilen sollen

Daniela


----------



## Lanzelot (27. Oktober 2008)

> In diesen schweren Stunden
> besteht unser Trost oft nur darin,
> liebevoll zu schweigen und
> schweigend mitzuleiden.



Mein herzliches Beileid.

Stephan


----------



## _jazzman_ (27. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe eben die schockierende, traurige Nachricht von Jens' Unfall gelesen und möchte mich meinen Vorschreibern anschließen.

Ich wünsche Jens' Familie und dir Daniela sehr viel Kraft!

In stiller Anteilnahme,
Niko Auer


----------



## Andreas (27. Oktober 2008)

Mir sitzt der Schock von dieser Nachricht noch tief in den Adern.

Ich habe auch Jens kennengelernt als er noch 17 war. Wir hatten zusammen viele schöne Mountain Bike Touren. Manchmal mussten wir ihn zwar suchen, weil er bergauf nicht zu bremsen war. Wir haben ihn aber immer wieder gefunden.
Jens war seinem Alter weit voraus. Er wusste genau was er wollte. Mit seiner lustigen Art hat er mich oft zum Lachen gebracht.

Mein herzliches Beileid!


----------



## Claudy (27. Oktober 2008)

eine sehr sehr traurige Nachricht. 

Ich sehe Jens vor mir, höre seine Stimme und sein Lachen. Werde die lustigen Ausfahrten und die schönen Gespräche mit ihm nie vergessen. 

Mein aufrichtiges Beileid mit lieben Grüße an die Familie und Daniela.  

Anke Hessenthaler


----------



## BlackTrek (27. Oktober 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> ich wollt mich einfach noch mal entschuldigen, dass ich einfach so Jens account genommen habe,



Kein Grund, sich zu entschuldigen! Ich finde es sehr gut und aufmerksam, dass Du hier gepostet hast. Und ich bin dankbar, von jmd aus seinem Umfeld zu hören! 

Vor nichtmal einem Jahr habe ich einen sehr guten Freund auf ganz ähnliche Weise verloren. Es war auch nachts, er war auch allein unterwegs und er war vollkommen chancenlos.

Und immer fragt man sich "warum ausgerechnet er?", "warum musste das passieren?". Gerade Jens war für mich immer so ein "Lebendiger". Ich bin sehr traurig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KillerN (27. Oktober 2008)

Und immer fragt man sich "warum ausgerechnet er?", "warum musste das passieren?". Gerade Jens war für mich immer so ein "Lebendiger". Ich bin sehr traurig.[/QUOTE]


genau diese Fragen gehn mir auch immer wieder durch den kopf...und  ich bin mit ihm die gleiche strecke auch schon gefahrn mit dem einzigen unterschied dass wir in heusenstamm anders gefahren sind...und da stellt sich bei mir immer wieder die frage warum er nicht die strecke gefahren ist


----------



## fohns (27. Oktober 2008)

Jens haben wir als tollen Menschen kennengelernt. 
Wir sind völlig fassungslos.

Wir drücken Daniela und der Familie unser Mitgefühl aus und wünschen viel Kraft.

Silja und Oliver.


----------



## wissefux (27. Oktober 2008)

habs grad in der zeitung gelesen ... da hatte ich schon eine dunkle vorahnung : das alter, der ort, das bike ... 

mein aufrichtiges beileid allen hinterbliebenen


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (27. Oktober 2008)

Bin ziemlich sprachlos...

Ich hab Jens zwar wesentlich seltener gesehen, als die meisten hier, trotzdem bin ich sehr betroffen und wünsche vor allem den Angehörigen und engeren Freunden die notwendige Kraft! Tiefes Beleid!


----------



## BlackTrek (27. Oktober 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> und da stellt sich bei mir immer wieder die frage warum er nicht die strecke gefahren ist


Aber wenn Dir jmd die Antwort geben könnte, was würde es helfen?

Er IST da lang gefahren und der Unfall IST passiert. Die dahinterliegende Sinnfrage hat keine Antwort. 

Das ist sicher kein Trost, aber für den Tod eines Menschen gibt es meiner Ansicht nach auch keinen.


----------



## Google (27. Oktober 2008)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> aber für den Tod eines Menschen gibt es meiner Ansicht nach auch keinen.


Insbesondere für einen Menschen, der das Leben noch vor sich hatte 

Ich habe mir heute die wenigen Bilder, die ich von ihm habe angeschaut. Meine Festplatte mit den alten Bildern ist leider kaputt gegangen. Jens hatte mit mir ergebnislos versucht meine Daten zu retten...

Auf den paar die ich noch habe, sehe ich ihn meistens nur von hinten  @Andreas hast recht, er war ein KILLER! 

Auf den übrigen Bildern war er fast genau vor einem Jahr mit mir in den Steinbrüchen bei schönstem Sonnenschein. Wenn ich ihn da so sehe, will ich nicht glauben, dass das alles real ist! Mir kommen die Tränen... Wie geht es dann nur all den anderen?


----------



## KillerN (27. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Biker,

Jens Mutter hätte gern eine Beerdigung im Familienkreis und sie bat mich dies hier bekannt zu geben.

Liebe Grüße Daniela


----------



## Lupo (27. Oktober 2008)

wir sind total traurig über den tödlichen unfall von jens , uns fehlen immer noch die worte.

wir drücken daniela und allen hinterbliebenen unser herzliches beileid aus

martina und wolfgang

bedauerlich finden wir, dass uns seine familie nicht die möglichkeit gibt abschied von ihm zu nehmen


----------



## KillerN (27. Oktober 2008)

es tut mir sehr leid

eigentlich glaube ich auch, dass Jens es anders gewollt hätte, aber ich kann an dieser Situaion leider nichts ändern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loti (27. Oktober 2008)

Mich hat diese Nachricht erst einmal sprachlos werden lassen.
Jetzt kann ich nur sagen:
Wenn ein junger, lebenslustiger Mensch wie Jens mit 22 Jahren aus dem Leben gerissen wird, kann ich meine Betroffenheit gar nicht in entsprechende Worte fassen.
Daniela und seiner Familie drücke ich mein Beileid aus und kann verstehen, das sie in ihrem Unglück dies lieber alleine verarbeiten wollen.
In Trauer
loti


----------



## wissefux (27. Oktober 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> es tut mir sehr leid
> 
> eigentlich glaube ich auch, dass Jens es anders gewollt hätte, aber ich kann an dieser Situaion leider nichts ändern



mach dir keine sorgen, es ist die entscheidung seiner familie.
ich kann das in dieser speziellen situation sehr gut nachvollziehen. der schmerz bei einem solch plötzlichen und völlig unerwarteten verlust muß unvorstellbar groß sein.

ich wünsche allen die nötige kraft, diese schwere zeit zu überstehen !


----------



## Google (27. Oktober 2008)

Ich werde am Wochenende mit dem Rad zu ihm ans Grab fahren und ihm mein Trikot schenken.

Aber lieber würde ich ihm in den Hintern treten wenn er doch nur noch da wäre


----------



## Mtb Ede (27. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin ein paar mal mit Jens gefahren. So jung und voller Power, unfassbar.

Mein herzliches Beileid.

Patrick


----------



## nightfighter_p (27. Oktober 2008)

Für mich ist dies ein großer verlust!
Und es kam wirklich sehr plötzlich!
Die Bilder vom Unfall waren sehr schlimm!
Ihr alle habt auch mein Beileid!

Gruß
      Nightfighter


----------



## Milass (27. Oktober 2008)

habe es eben erfahren. ich bin zutiefst geschockt und kann und will es gar nicht glauben. habe ihn sehr geschätzt und es hat immer viel spaß gemacht mit ihm zeit zu verbringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteelManni (27. Oktober 2008)

Schock...........
was muss ich da lesen!

Ich kannte Jens nicht so gut wie einige andere hier, bin aber völlig geschockt! 
Ich bin mit Ihm schon in Schotten zusammen den Marathon gefahren.

Mein ganzes Mitgefühl gilt jetzt seiner Familie, seinen Freunden und
insbesondere seiner Freundin Daniela.

Mein aufrichtigstes Mitgefühl und mein herzliches Beileid.

Ich kann nur sagen, Jens ich werde jeden einzelnen km im WP für Dich mitfahren.

Liebe Grüße
SteelManni
Every Breath you take.........


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Oktober 2008)

bin ein paarmal mit dem jens gefahren und habe vorhin erfahren das der 22 jährige tödlich verunglückte jens war. ich kann das gar nicht fassen, nicht so begreifen was es bedeutet...einfach nicht mehr da

mein tiefstes beileid für daniela und die familie von jens


----------



## Adrenalino (27. Oktober 2008)

Hey Leute......

Ich habe ihn nicht gekannt, hab aber oft lachen müssen über seine Postings die er hier abgelassen hat.
Ich hatte komischerweise gestern so ein dummes Gefühl als ich die Postings gelesen habe......
Mein tief empfundenes Mitgefühl für seine Freundin und seine Familie.


----------



## Zilli (27. Oktober 2008)

Unser tiefempfundenes Beileid an Daniela und an seine Familie. 
Ich habe ihn vor 3 Jahren bei meinen AWB-Anfängen kennengelernt. Tiefergehende Gespräche waren zwar nicht drin, da er vorne im Feld und ich hinten war, aber nichts desto trotz bedauere ich diese Nachricht sehr.
Carsten u. Sabine (MissGhost28)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Oktober 2008)

Da ich normalerweise nicht im Eisbären-Fred mitlese, musste ich gerade erst durch eine PN auf diese traurige Nachricht aufmerksam gemacht werden.

Auch von mir mein tiefempfundenes Mitgefühl an die Freundin und die Angehörigen.

Ich bin im letzten Jahr ein paarmal mit Jens im Taunus unterwegs gewesen.

Thomas


----------



## [email protected] (27. Oktober 2008)

Mein herzliches Beileid an die Angehörigen!

Ralf


----------



## Erdi01 (28. Oktober 2008)

Ich gehöre hier auch zu den Wenigen, die Jens seit der ersten Stunde kennen. Er war ein paar Mal bei mir zu Hause und wir sind unzählige Male zusammen gefahren. Ich brauche da nur an die ganzen N8Rides, RusHour oder Odenwaldausflüge denken bei dehnen er und mach Andere von uns dabei war. 

Ich akzeptiere den Wunsch seiner Familie und ich wüßte gar nicht ob ich zu der Beerdigung überhaupt gehen würde. Sowas erspare ich mir gerne. Kann ich allerdings auch leicht sagen, da ich mich ja quasi am Freitag noch persönlich von ihm verabschiedet habe. Hätte mir natürlich nie träumen lassen, dass es für immer ist ... aber so habe ich ihn nun in Erinnerung.


----------



## karsten13 (28. Oktober 2008)

das hier ist ein schrecklicher Alptraum. Wann hört der endlich auf?

Jens war gut drauf an dem Abend. Er hatte mittags Garnelen in Knoblauch gegessen und müffelte dementsprechend ...
Als ich ihn darauf ansprach kam der trockene Kommentar: "Ach deshalb hat der Erdi eben so Abstand gehalten".
Wir haben uns für die Runde zum Langener Waldsee entschieden. Er war den Trail die Woche schonmal gefahren, hatte aber wegen Wildschweinen kehrt gemacht. Natürlich bin ich genau in diesen Trail eingebogen und ich hab ihn noch aufgezogen, dass Wildschweine auf Knoblauchgeruch stehen ... Später im Stadtwald hat es dann nochmal neben uns geraschelt, das war bestimmt wirklich ein Wildschwein.
Beim Verabschieden hat er wieder mal versucht, mich zur bike-transalp zu überreden. Er hat bei diesem Thema nicht locker gelassen "ich meld uns einfach an" und er hätte es mit seiner Sturheit wohl auch geschafft ...


----------



## laufand (28. Oktober 2008)

Auch von mir mein tiefempfundenes Mitleid an Daniela, die Familienangehörigen und Freunde. Ich bin noch total sprachlos und paralysiert...

Andreas


----------



## Cloudy22 (28. Oktober 2008)

ich habe gestern früh von der traurigen nachricht gehört und sie geht mir seitdem nicht mehr aus dem kopf. leider kannte ich jens nur von den stammtischen. da habe ich ihn als total lustigen und liebenswerten menschen kennengelernt. es ist wirklich unfassbar, dass jens nicht mehr da ist.

mein aufrichtiges beileid gilt der familie, seinen freunden, daniela und allen, die jens nahe standen!

claudia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Spanier (28. Oktober 2008)

Oh weh oh weh...

Ich bin fassungslos...

Ich werde mich immer an meinem ersten Marathon mit ihm (Biebergrund) als wir mit meinem Auto zusammengefahren sind oder an meinem 30ten Geburtstagparty...

Seit ich nicht mehr in Deutchsland wohne, habe ich nicht mehr gesehen, trotzdem bin ich total betrofen und sprachlos

Mein tiefstes Beleid an Jens Familie, Freundin und Freunde...

DESCANSA EN PAZ KillerN

Rubén


----------



## Rinna (28. Oktober 2008)

*Abschied nehmen*

Abschied nehmen, 
heißt sich trennen, 
einen Teil von sich selbst aufgeben,
etwas dem Wind überlassen, 
den Fluten, dem Wasser, 
das Sterben lernen
jeden Tag ein wenig
für das Neue, das folgt.

Ich wünsche der Familie, Daniela und allen, die Jens kannten viel Kraft und Stärke.
Corinna


----------



## m.a.t. (28. Oktober 2008)

Mit Jens zu fahren und sich zu unterhalten hat immer Spaß gemacht. Diese Nachricht macht mich sprachlos und traurig.
Mein aufrichtiges Beileid gilt Jens Familienangehörigen und Freunden.


----------



## maverick65 (28. Oktober 2008)

solch eine nachricht will wohl niemand bekommen. auch wenn er mir unbekannt war: mein beileid an daniela und die familie von jens


----------



## BlackTrek (28. Oktober 2008)

Lupo schrieb:


> bedauerlich finden wir, dass uns seine familie nicht die möglichkeit gibt abschied von ihm zu nehmen



Wir können ja am Wochenende nach der Beerdigung eine Art Sternfahrt zum Grab machen und separat von der offiziellen Trauerfeier von ihm Abschied nehmen.


----------



## KillerN (28. Oktober 2008)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Wir können ja am Wochenende nach der Beerdigung eine Art Sternfahrt zum Grab machen und separat von der offiziellen Trauerfeier von ihm Abschied nehmen.



das finde ich eine schöne Idee und ich denke auch, dass es in Jens Sinne gewesen wäre


----------



## Google (28. Oktober 2008)

Gut das das jemand vorgeschlagen hat. Es ist eine gute Idee

Ich wäre sehr, sehr gerne dabei, ich bin aber dieses WE zeitlich begrenzt  Am Samstag müßte ich spätestens um 17:00 Uhr, am Sonntag um 14:00 Uhr wieder zuhause sein. Lucas und mein Geburtstag werden an diesen Tagen mit Freunden und der Familie nachgefeiert. Das steht schon recht lange fest.

Je nachdem wann Ihr dort sein werdet, fahre ich mit dem Bike hin oder mit dem Auto. Hauptsache ich kann mit Euch gemeinsam zu Jens.


----------



## Erdi01 (28. Oktober 2008)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Wir können ja am Wochenende nach der Beerdigung eine Art Sternfahrt zum Grab machen und separat von der offiziellen Trauerfeier von ihm Abschied nehmen.


In diese Richtung habe ich auch schon gedacht. Nach der offiziellen Trauerfeier, an der ich NICHT teilnehme, werde ich auf das Thema zurückkommen. 

Stellt Euch schon mal auf einen baldigen Stammtisch in Heusenstamm ein ...


----------



## Sakir (29. Oktober 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Unser junger und trotzdem schon langjähriger Freund *Jens (KillerN)* ist freitag abend tötlich verunglückt:


.... ich bin fassungslos....

ein tiefes Mitleid an alle Verwandte Bekannte Freundin Familie

boah... schei####... das muss ich erstmal verdauen

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maverick65 (29. Oktober 2008)

.


----------



## MissQuax (29. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin wirklich erschüttert ...

Mein herzliches Beileid seiner Familie und seiner Freundin, ich wünsche ihnen viel Kraft um mit diesem tragischen Verlust fertig zu werden!

In tiefem Mitgefühl,

MissQuax


----------



## Barracuda_de (29. Oktober 2008)

Hallo

das mein erstes posting in dem Threat einen so traurigen Anlass hat hätte ich nie gedacht.

Ich möchte auf diesem Wege der Familie und Daniela mein tiefstes Mitleid ausdrücken. 

Ich finde den Vorschlag von BlackTrek sehr gut und habe mir für das WE schon zeit dafür reserviert. 

Achim


----------



## Google (29. Oktober 2008)

Achim, ich finds gut das Du dabei bist.


----------



## blackbike__ (30. Oktober 2008)

mir fehlen die worte, die passen.

ganz viel kraft und mut wünsche ich seiner freundin und familie!

mecki


----------



## BlackTrek (30. Oktober 2008)

Vllt ist mir das jetzt entgangen, aber war die Beerdigung denn überhaupt schon und wäre das jetzt das Wochenende, über das wir reden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HelixBonus (30. Oktober 2008)

Beerdigung ist heute, ich würde mich am Wochenende gerne anschliessen!


----------



## BlackTrek (30. Oktober 2008)

Sonntag um 11:00?


----------



## Google (30. Oktober 2008)

Wäre für mich ok. Du meinst 11:00 Uhr in Heusenstamm?


----------



## BlackTrek (30. Oktober 2008)

Ja. Wo genau ist denn das dann?


----------



## Erdi01 (30. Oktober 2008)

in diesem Moment beginnt die Trauerfeier und Beisetzung von Jens auf dem Heusenstammer Friedhof. 

Sonntag 11 Uhr wäre auch für mich OK. Würde, wenn gewünscht, für Mittags einen Tisch im Alten Bahnhof Heusenstamm reservieren. Dann können wir uns anschließend nochmal zusammensetzen.

Was meint Ihr ...


----------



## BlackTrek (30. Oktober 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Was meint Ihr ...


----------



## Google (30. Oktober 2008)

Ist ok Volker!

Leute, bitte gebt hier oder dem Volker bescheid, ob Ihr auch noch zum Alten Bahnhof mitgeht, damit er weiß wieviel Plätze reserviert werden müßen...






..........Irgendwie ist alles Mist


----------



## BlackTrek (30. Oktober 2008)

Google schrieb:


> ..........Irgendwie ist alles Mist


 
Was denn noch?


----------



## Google (30. Oktober 2008)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Was denn noch?


Das ist nur auf Jens bezogen. 





BlackTrek schrieb:


> Ja. Wo genau ist denn das dann?


Ehrlich gesagt weiß ich es auch (noch) nicht.


----------



## HelixBonus (30. Oktober 2008)

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...060934,8.813031&spn=0.004622,0.00957&t=h&z=17


ziemlich oben mittig wo der einzelne Baum steht ist das Grab...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (31. Oktober 2008)

*Nochmal ...* wer Sonntag anschließend noch mit will in den *Alten Bahnhof*, der soll mir das bis morgen mittag mitteilen.

Ich komme übrigens mit dem Auto rüber. Radklamotten anziehen rentiert sich für mich nicht.

Bis Sonntag ...


----------



## Barracuda_de (31. Oktober 2008)

Ich werde nicht die Zeit haben für den alten Bahnhof, muß mit meinen Lieben noch zur Burg Frankenstein an dem Tag.

Fährt jemand aus meiner Gegend mit dem Fahrad, denke RR wäre ganz gut, nach Heusenstamm am Sonntag?


----------



## Google (31. Oktober 2008)

Also ich werde nun mit dem Auto fahren, dass ich zeitig zuhause bin. Das ich auch noch mal mit zum alten Bahnhof gehe, habe ich ja schon gesagt.


----------



## Andreas (1. November 2008)

Ich fahre dann halt auch mit dem Auto und komme anschließend zum alten Bahnhof mit. Claudia & Fabian kommen sehr wahrscheinlich auch mit.


----------



## Sakir (1. November 2008)

Barracuda_de schrieb:


> Fährt jemand aus meiner Gegend mit dem Fahrad, denke RR wäre ganz gut, nach Heusenstamm am Sonntag?



ich werde mit dem MTB kommen, RR steht auf der Rolle !

bitte treffen wir uns am Eingang ! ! !


----------



## BlackTrek (1. November 2008)

Ich komm auch per MTB.


----------



## Lupo (1. November 2008)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Ich komm auch per MTB.



wir auch.

btw.:  fahrräder sind auf dem friedhof nicht erlaubt, darum am besten den hinteren eingang (richtung wald) benutzen weil hier die bikes innerhalb der friedhofsmauer geparkt werden können. evtl ist aber auch angesichts der situation mit bissi toleranz zu rechnen...


----------



## Barracuda_de (1. November 2008)

Also MTB ist auch kein Problem! Wollen wir uns irgend wo auf höhe von Hanau treffen?

Barracuda_de


----------



## Lupo (1. November 2008)

liegt für uns net auffm weg, es sei denn, ihr fahrt dann über offenbach.
übrigens.....dresscode?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miss Marple (1. November 2008)

Hallo, wir kommen jetzt doch mit dem Auto, da ich eben eine etwas größere bepflanzte Schale für Jens Grab gekauft habe. Ich denke wir bringen die Räder aber im Fiorino mit. Dresscode....... Jens hatte meistens sein Eisbärentrikot an?!

Bis bald
Martina


----------



## Erdi01 (1. November 2008)

Sakir schrieb:


> bitte treffen wir uns am Eingang ! ! !



ich finde auch, dass ist der beste Treffpunkt.

Für das "Danach" habe ich 6 Zusagen gezählt und vorhin mal für 8 Personen reserviert. Sofern das überhaupt möglich war. Um die Zeit wenn wir in den Bahnhof einfahren, so gegen 12 Uhr dachte ich, ist der Frühstücks-Brunch dort noch in vollem Gange. Man versprach mir aber, man wird Platz für uns finden ... bin gespannt.


----------



## Google (1. November 2008)

Hi, ich komm zwar mit dem Auto aber zieh mich dann auch entsprechend an. Soll ich auch das Bike in den Kofferaum schmeissen ?


----------



## karsten13 (1. November 2008)

bitte nicht böse sein, aber ich pack das morgen net.
Die Beerdigung war schon schlimm genug.

Werde morgen versuchen, mich mit dem MTB im Taunus zu betäuben, hat heut ganz gut funktioniert.



Miss Marple schrieb:


> Dresscode....... Jens hatte meistens sein Eisbärentrikot an?!



... darin ist er auch gestorben


----------



## Sakir (1. November 2008)

Barracuda_de schrieb:


> Wollen wir uns irgend wo auf höhe von Hanau treffen?



ich werde versuchen um die 10:00h-10:15h über die Hanauer Bücke zu rollen, von dort aus sind es dann noch ca. 12km...

wer mag kann sich gerne anschliessen...

wie Martina schon schrieb... unser Trikot wird wohl sinn machen

Michael


----------



## Barracuda_de (1. November 2008)

Sakir schrieb:


> ich werde versuchen um die 10:00h-10:15h über die Hanauer Bücke zu rollen, von dort aus sind es dann noch ca. 12km...
> 
> wer mag kann sich gerne anschliessen...
> 
> ...


 
Welche Hanauer Brücke meinst du den?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigfootN (1. November 2008)

Ein Hallo an alle Eisbären und die, die Jens kannten.
Ich bin kein Biker, aber der Vater von Jens. Es berührt mich sehr zu lesen wie Ihr zu Jens gestanden habt, eure Anteilnahme bedeutet mir viel.
Leider war es der Wunsch meiner geschiedenen Frau, die Beerdigung im engsten Familienkreis zu machen, ich selbst hätte gern alle Freunde von Jens beim Abschied dabei gehabt.
Ich denke an euch morgen bei eurem persönlichen Abschied. 
Ich vermisse ihn sehr und kann es immer noch nicht begreifen.


----------



## Sakir (2. November 2008)

Barracuda_de schrieb:


> Welche Hanauer Brücke meinst du den?



diese jene welche an der Steinheimer Brücke

die letzte vor Mühlheim

so, nun fertig machen und los....


----------



## homburger (2. November 2008)

Unser aufrichtiges Beileid.

Vivi und Sven


----------



## puls190 (2. November 2008)

..........


in stiller Trauer

alexander minnella (Puls190)

Ich hoffe, daß es für alle die Jens liebten in den schweren Stunden des Abschieds ein Trost ist zu wissen, daß Jens oder Killer bei uns unvergessen bleibt


----------



## puls190 (2. November 2008)

Mit dem Tode eines Menschen verliert man vieles - aber niemals, die mit ihm verbrachte Zeit


----------



## Erdi01 (2. November 2008)

wir haben heute in aller Ruhe und Stille Abschied genommen ... *Rest in Peace* ​


----------



## BigfootN (2. November 2008)

Es freut mich zu sehen, wieviele von euch Abschied genommen haben.
Erdi, kann ich die Bilder auf denen ihr alle zusehen seid in orig. Dateigröße bekommen?


----------



## Andreas (2. November 2008)

Von den vielen Touren mit Jens rund um den Binselberg, auf dem Rodgau Rundweg und im Odenwald hatten wir fast nie eine Digicam dabei. Aber bei der Premiere unserer neuen Eisbären Trikots am 5.6.2005 kam im Felsenmeer dieses Bild zustande: 





Ein paar Bilder sind noch in meiner Galerie. Auch vom "2 Jahre Touren Rund um Hanau Treffen".


----------



## karsten13 (2. November 2008)

Andreas schrieb:


> Von den vielen Touren mit Jens rund um den Binselberg, auf dem Rodgau Rundweg und im Odenwald hatten wir fast nie eine Digicam dabei.



da kann ich helfen, zumindest was die letzten anderthalb Jahre angeht: Bilder Jens  (der Link braucht nen Moment ...)


----------



## Google (2. November 2008)

Wenn ich heute den Vormittag Revue passieren lasse, mich an die gemeinsamen Touren mit Jens erinnere, wenn ich mir die Bilder anschaue.....ich werde es wohl nie so richtig verstehen. Ich möchte nicht sagen "Jens machs gut"

Andreas, danke für die Bilder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigfootN (2. November 2008)

Danke, die meißten Bilder deiner Galerie habe ich inzw. heruntergeladen.
Zum Ausdrucken der Bilder auf dem Friedhof für Jens seine Großmutter, hätte ich diese gern in orig. Größe.


----------



## Erdi01 (2. November 2008)

BigfootN schrieb:


> Erdi, kann ich die Bilder auf denen ihr alle zusehen seid in orig. Dateigröße bekommen?


Du kannst jedes Bild hier direkt anklicken und kommst dann ins Fotoalbum. Unter dem Bild auf den Link "großes Bild" klicken dann kannst Du Dir auch diese Fotos runterladen.


----------



## Andreas (3. November 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> da kann ich helfen, zumindest was die letzten anderthalb Jahre angeht: Bilder Jens  (der Link braucht nen Moment ...)



Ja die hatte ich gesehen. Deine Bildersammlung ist wirklich beeindruckend.  

In solchen Momenten sieht man wie wichtig Bilder & Erinnerungen sind.


----------



## Marathon2004 (3. November 2008)

Nachdem ich hier schon einen ganze Weile nicht mehr aktiv war musste ich jetzt mit großer Betroffenheit feststellen, das Jens tödlich verunglückt ist.

Deshalb möchte ich zunächst mein tiefstes Beleid an Jens Familienangehörige, seine Freundin Daniela und seine Freunde ausdrücken.

Christoph


----------



## Kwi-Schan (3. November 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe eben kaum glauben können, was ich hier gelesen habe. Es ist zwar schon eine Weile her, aber ich war auch mit Jens zusammen unterwegs, habe ihn auch Mal von Zuhause abgeholt.

Unfassbar -mein herzliches Beileid an alle, die ihn kannten und ihm nahe standen.

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## wissefux (3. November 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Du kannst jedes Bild hier direkt anklicken und kommst dann ins Fotoalbum. Unter dem Bild auf den Link "großes Bild" klicken dann kannst Du Dir auch diese Fotos runterladen.



die sind dann aber immer noch verkleinert ... macht die software automatisch, soweit ich weiß ...


----------



## wissefux (3. November 2008)

ich habe auch noch mal in meinem foto-archiv gestöbert ...





kurz vor dem start des 24h-rennens in balduinstein 2006. das eisbären-team kommt in letzter sekunde zum start.
es folgt der legendäre le-mans start von jens, den ich mal als video http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=JNl6aEMc7RY hochgeladen habe.


----------



## Deleted 37613 (3. November 2008)

Als ich gestern die letzten Seiten hier im Forum gelesen habe konnte ich nicht schreiben.... Ich kann es noch nicht fassen und verstehen erst Recht nicht. 
Er war ein klasse Kumpel und es hat immer Spass gemacht mit Ihm zusammen zu sein. Gestern dachte ich zurück als wir sein Canyon in Koblenz heraus gesucht hatten, als wir am Mainufer bei ein paar Bier die Leute beobachtet haben und unsere Späße mit denen gerissen hatten und natürlich an die vielen gemeinsame Touren. 

Mein herzliches Beileid an die gesamte Familie und Angehörigen. 


Nature-One


----------



## BigfootN (6. November 2008)

Daniela, ich möchte mich mit dir und deinen Eltern in Verbindung setzen, bitte hinterlasse mir eine Kontakmöglichkeit.
Es ist mir wichtig ein Gespräch mit euch führen zu können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackTrek (6. November 2008)

Ich wollte nochmal sagen, dass ich sehr schön fand, dass am Sonntag so viele Leute nach Heusenstamm gekommen sind. Es hilft doch sehr, dass man sich dann nicht auch noch alleine fühlen muss.

War eine gute Aktion!


----------



## Erdi01 (6. November 2008)

... mir gefällt auch, dass Ihm zu Ehren sein WIPOKA-Team komplettiert ist 

Ich selber war schon in Blackys Team gemeldet. Wir brauchen aber auch noch einen Freiwilligen. Also bitte ...


----------



## KillerN (6. November 2008)

ja habe sie einfach mal vervollständigt.

wie is das eigentlich dürfte ich wenn ich biken gehn, meine punkte über den jens schreiben?


----------



## Lupo (6. November 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> wie is das eigentlich dürfte ich wenn ich biken gehn, meine punkte über den jens schreiben?



m.e. nach spricht nichts dagegen.....


----------



## Deleted 37613 (6. November 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ... mir gefällt auch, dass Ihm zu Ehren sein WIPOKA-Team komplettiert ist



War für mich selbstverständlich als ich endlich gesehen habe dass der WP schon wieder anfängt....


----------



## Kedi (6. November 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> ja habe sie einfach mal vervollständigt.
> 
> wie is das eigentlich dürfte ich wenn ich biken gehn, meine punkte über den jens schreiben?



Freue mich sehr, dabei sein zu dürfen. 

Wie letztes Jahr folgen meine Eintragungen am Ende einer Woche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (6. November 2008)

Mach nur Daniela!

Mir wiederfährt nur manchmal einen Schreck wenn ich ich sehe das "KillerN" online ist oder gerade was gepostet hat. 

Vielleicht kannste ja mal mit uns fahren? Ich glaub jeder würde sich darüber freuen.


----------



## KillerN (6. November 2008)

tut mir leid, ich werde mich vll demnächst auch mal selbst anmelden, aber ich würden den winterpokal gerne für ihn weiterführen

klar könnte ich mal tuen aber des für euch bestimmt net toll, weil ich bin da noch ziemlich ungeübt


----------



## Google (6. November 2008)

Was soll Dir leid tun? Ich finds ok

Das ist doch kein Problem, dass Du ungeübt bist. Wir haben alle mal angefangen und jetzt im Herbst Winter werden eh meist im lockeren Tempo Waldautobahnen ohne technischen Anspruch gefahren.

Wirst schon sehen, bald fährste mal mit 

Ich bin eher in der Region um Hanau aktiv, villeicht sehen wir uns ja trotzdem mal. Würde mich freuen Dich mal kennen zu lernen.

Jens hätte jetzt sicher wieder einen dummen Spruch parat  Das hab ich an ihm gemocht.


----------



## KillerN (6. November 2008)

ich weiß

und er hätte gewollt, dass ich weiter fahr

er war so stolz dadrauf


----------



## Google (6. November 2008)

Ich hab schon gehört, dass er Dich mit dem biken bearbeitet hat  

Was fährst Du denn für ein Bike?


----------



## KillerN (6. November 2008)

en ghost

se 7000

aber es war auch meine entscheidung, auch wenn er dazu beigetragen hat


----------



## Google (6. November 2008)

Wär ja auch schlimm wenn Du nur seinetwegen mit Biken begonnen hättest 

Seis drum, ich glaub Du fährst bestimmt schneller mit einem Eisbären/einer Eisbärin als Dir lieb ist  

Man sieht sich  


Gute Nacht


----------



## KillerN (6. November 2008)

Ja da hast du recht

naja kommt drauf an um wie viele Kilometer es geht 

ja man sieht sich 

danke dir auch


----------



## Google (6. November 2008)

Wenn Du mal mitfahren willst, dann wird halt mal kürzer gefahren

Für was bedankst Du Dich


----------



## KillerN (6. November 2008)

ok 

für die gute nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (6. November 2008)

Ok, jetzthab ichs kapiert. kleines Fettnäpfchen...So jetzt geh ich wirklich in die Heia, ich muß früh raus


----------



## KillerN (6. November 2008)

net schlimm

gute nacht


----------



## BlackTrek (6. November 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ich selber war schon in Blackys Team gemeldet. Wir brauchen aber auch noch einen Freiwilligen. Also bitte ...


Ja, das wär echt schön, wenn bei Eisbären I noch jmd mitmacht...


----------



## Google (6. November 2008)

Danke Dir


----------



## Deleted 37613 (6. November 2008)

Schön dass du mit dabei bist Kedi!


----------



## karsten13 (6. November 2008)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Ja, das wär echt schön, wenn bei Eisbären I noch jmd mitmacht...



sorry, aber ich nicht. Habe auch schon allen Anwerbeversuchen aus dem Nachbar-Thread widerstanden.

In diesem Jahr findet der WP ohne mich statt, da ich mich bei einer Teilnahme selbst zu sehr unter Druck setze und einfach viel zu viel fahre ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Andreas (7. November 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> sorry, aber ich nicht. Habe auch schon allen Anwerbeversuchen aus dem Nachbar-Thread widerstanden.
> 
> In diesem Jahr findet der WP ohne mich statt, da ich mich bei einer Teilnahme selbst zu sehr unter Druck setze und einfach viel zu viel fahre ...
> 
> ...



Hallo Karsten,

dann bist Du bei mir im Team genau richtig. Wir sind Wenigfahrer und setzten Niemanden unter Druck, Du tauchst auch garantiert in keiner Statistik auf.
Jedenfalls nicht unter den ersten 10 Seiten 

Eisbären III

Ich hoffe dennoch das sich jemand für das Team I findet, der auch Punkte
beisteuern kann. Was ist eigentlich mit unserem Marathon2004? 
Der hat doch einiges vor?

Bei mir im Team sind natürlich weitere Genussfahrer herzlich willkommen.
Hallo Lupo und Miss Marple  Was ist eigentlich mich Euch in dieser WP Runde?


----------



## Miss Marple (7. November 2008)

Hallo Andreas, ich hab mich angemeldet 

Gruß Martina


----------



## Andreas (7. November 2008)

Miss Marple schrieb:


> Hallo Andreas, ich hab mich angemeldet
> 
> Gruß Martina



Das ist schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (7. November 2008)

Hey Andreas, danke für die Erkenntnis. Wenn man wenig fährt, ist mal also *Genussfahrer*  Ich glaub ich muß meine Einstellung überdenken. Vor allem darf ich mir nicht einbilden, dass ich die ewige bikerei auch noch geniesse!!  

Spässle


----------



## Lupo (7. November 2008)

Andreas schrieb:


> ...
> Hallo Lupo und Miss Marple  Was ist eigentlich mich Euch in dieser WP Runde?



ich hatte schon nach dem letzten wipo beschlossen meine bescheidenen pünktchen net mehr einzutragen. mitfahrn kann ich doch trotzdem, oder


----------



## karsten13 (8. November 2008)

Lupo schrieb:


> ich hatte schon nach dem letzten wipo beschlossen meine bescheidenen pünktchen net mehr einzutragen.



wir könnten ja "Eisbären 0" gründen


----------



## Google (8. November 2008)

Mal ne OT Frage: Ist der Rucksack für nen Cross zu empfehlen und ists preislich Ok?

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k319/a2818/trans-alpine-25-orange-silber.html?mfid=21


----------



## Adrenalino (8. November 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Mal ne OT Frage: Ist der Rucksack für nen Cross zu empfehlen und ists preislich Ok?
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k319/a2818/trans-alpine-25-orange-silber.html?mfid=21



Morsche,

für nen 25er Deuter find ich persönlich den ganz schön teuer. Schau doch mal bei Google  in der Shoppingsuche, da dürftest du interessante Angebote finden.

Was die Literzahl angeht : es kommt drauf an was fürn Cross du fährst! Wenn du wirklich alles dabei hast, also von Ersatzteilen bis hin zu Waschzeug usw, also die komplette Packliste für einen klassischen Cross, dann finde ich persönlich 30 Liter besser.

Ich hab seit Jahren den Deuter Trans Alpin 30, für mich der Rucksack überhaupt. Ich bin damals mit meinem kompletten Kram den ich fürn Cross mitnehmen wollte in den Laden marschiert und hab bei mehreren Modellen probegepackt.

Ich würde mich sofort auch wieder für diesen entscheiden, ich denke, daß man nach 4 Alpen- bzw. Apenninenüberquerungen ziemlich gut weiß was man braucht.

Wennste nen Cross mit Gepäcktransport machst oder mit mehr als 2 Leuten dann tut es evtl. auch was kleineres, so Sachen wie Ersatzteile, Pumpe u.ä. verteilt man dann eh untereinander, macht ja keinen Sinn daß in einer 4-köpfigen Gruppe 4 Pumpen usw mitgeschleppt werden.

Wenn der 25er gut aufgeteilt ist dann tut ers vielleicht. Machs so wie ich, Kram einpacken, ab in einen laden und ausprobieren


----------



## Google (8. November 2008)

Bei E-bay hab ich schon geschaut und da heute nix drin steht, hab ich über den Tipp von Jazz schon gekauft.  Teuer ist er schon aber immerhin habe ich jetzt noch 2 Schwalbeschläuche, 4 Powerbarriegel und ein Multitool dazubekommen. Kann man immer gebrauchen...

Dieses Jahr hatte ich mir einen 30 Liter Deuter von einem Freund ausgeliehen und der hat allemal gereicht. Der war eher noch halb leer weil wir mit Gepäcktransport hatten....und "ohne" werde ich wohl auch zukünftig keinen Cross machen.

Wenn er nicht all zu groß ist, werde ich ihn vielleicht auch mal hier nutzen können. Aber wahrscheinlich liegt das Teil dann eher 1 Jahr im Keller bevor er mal wieder in Anspruch genommen wird.

Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (8. November 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Hey Andreas, danke für die Erkenntnis. Wenn man wenig fährt, ist mal also *Genussfahrer*  Ich glaub ich muß meine Einstellung überdenken. Vor allem darf ich mir nicht einbilden, dass ich die ewige bikerei auch noch geniesse!!
> 
> Spässle



Ich fahre momentan weniger und geniesse dafür jede Tour. Ausserdem fallen diese lästigen Trainingseinheiten weg.

@Lupo: Schade.



			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ne OT Frage: Ist der Rucksack für nen Cross zu empfehlen und ists preislich Ok?



Ich würde auch den 30 L nehmen. Einschränken muß man sich so oder so aber beim 30er passt etwas mehr rein.
Den Transalp finde ich super. Es gibt viele durchdachte Fächer.
Vom Preis her etwas teuer. Ich habe das was er in EUR kostet damals in DM gezahlt. Aber das ist ja heutzutage normal.

Bei fabial.de gibt es den 30er als Auslaufmodell für 72 EUR.


----------



## Lupo (8. November 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> wir könnten ja "Eisbären 0" gründen



für alle die wo 0 punkte eintragen


----------



## Adrenalino (8. November 2008)

Google schrieb:


> mit Gepäcktransport



*BLASPHEMIE!!!!!*   

Nur ein Cross, in dem das böse Wort "Gepäcktransport" fehlt, ist ein wahrer Cross, soviel steht mal fest 

Nur Spaß, gelle? Also net falsch verstehn......




aber für mich wär das nix......Gepäcktransport, brrrrr........


----------



## Marathon2004 (9. November 2008)

Kann mich gerne für eine WP-Team zur Verfügung stellen, aber wenn die Eisbären I was reißen wollen, bin ich diese Saison ehr für die Eisbären III geeignet. 

Meine Saison-Höhepunkt liegt nächstes Jahr nämlich auf dem 5.7.2009 und nicht im März.  Demzufolge werden es bei mir aller voraussicht wenige Punkte, als im letzten Jahr.


----------



## BlackTrek (9. November 2008)

Marathon2004 schrieb:


> Kann mich gerne für eine WP-Team zur Verfügung stellen, aber wenn die Eisbären I was reißen wollen, bin ich diese Saison ehr für die Eisbären III geeignet.



Ich hab nicht den Eindruck, dass die Mitglieder von Eisbären I auf Platzierung fahren wollen. Mach Dir da mal keine Sorgen. Schlusslicht werde ich wahrscheinlich abgeben. Bin schon wieder erkältet...

Also meld Dich an, Du bist willkommen!


----------



## Onzilla (9. November 2008)

Nee,


ich möchte auch nichts reissen.

Der WP ist DIE Motivation für mich (beinahe von Null auf volle Kanne),
um wieder einen Einstieg ins Biken zu bekommen.

Könnte mir gut vorstellen, im Frühjahr wieder mit dem MTB anzufangen.

Du kannst sehr gerne bei uns mitfahren, mein "Gegner" im Pokal sind nicht die anderen sondern mein innerer SH.

Peter


*
SH = Schweinehund


----------



## Marathon2004 (9. November 2008)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Ich hab nicht den Eindruck, dass die Mitglieder von Eisbären I auf Platzierung fahren wollen. Mach Dir da mal keine Sorgen. Schlusslicht werde ich wahrscheinlich abgeben. Bin schon wieder erkältet...
> 
> Also meld Dich an, Du bist willkommen!



Mitgleidschaft beantragt, jetzt liegt es nicht mehr bei mir.


----------



## BlackTrek (9. November 2008)

done.


----------



## Miss Marple (9. November 2008)

Hallo Claudia und Michael, willkommen im Eisbären III Team . Leider hat meine sanfte Überzeugungstaktik im Bezug auf Wolfgangs Teilnahme nicht funktioniert .

Sonja, dir wünsch ich "Gute Besserung"

Gruß Martina


----------



## Erdi01 (10. November 2008)

ich lese hier überall nur noch von MissMarples 

Nun sind die 3 offiziellen Eisbärenwinterpokal-Teams ja fast vollständig. Jetzt müssen wir nur noch wissen womit sich Lupos oder Karstens bestechen lassen  Das vierte inoffizelle Eisbärenteam, getarnt als Mainspacken, is schließlich auch komplett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (10. November 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Jetzt müssen wir nur noch wissen womit sich Lupos oder Karstens bestechen lassen



die sind unbestechlich


----------



## fohns (11. November 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Das vierte inoffizelle Eisbärenteam, getarnt als Mainspacken, is schließlich auch komplett





ich hatte ganz vergessen, es hier zu melden 

Viele Grüße an alle vom 
Fohns.


----------



## RedRum05 (11. November 2008)

LMB Eintrag

Falls jemand morgen Lust und Zeit hat - siehe oben!
Vielleicht fällt es mir in Gesellschaft leichter mal wieder auf´s Rad zu steigen, nach dem es seid 2 Woche eine Blockade im Kopf gibt.

Die Starzeit kann auch ein paar Minuten nach hinten, oder vorn geschoben werden. Ich werde vorher noch mal ins Forum schauen.


----------



## nightfighter_p (12. November 2008)

Wenn ich in der Nähe wohnen würde und Zeit hätte wäre ich gerne beim WP mitgefahren
Aber naja...


----------



## karsten13 (12. November 2008)

nightfighter_p schrieb:


> Wenn ich in der Nähe wohnen würde und Zeit hätte wäre ich gerne beim WP mitgefahren
> Aber naja...



es liegt an Dir 
Zusammen fahren muss man beim WP nicht und im Team Eisbären III ist auch immer noch ein Platz frei ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Andreas (13. November 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> es liegt an Dir
> Zusammen fahren muss man beim WP nicht und im Team Eisbären III ist auch immer noch ein Platz frei ...
> 
> Gruss,
> ...



Ja genau. 
Wir hatten schon öfters Leute dabei die nicht hier in der Gegend wohnen.


----------



## BlackTrek (15. November 2008)

Miss Marple schrieb:


> Sonja, dir wünsch ich "Gute Besserung"



Danke! 

Aber irgendwie ist es wie verhext. Ich werd den Schei^H^Hnupfen und Husten einfach nicht los. Und dabei würd ich so gerne fahren und in zwei Wochen muss ich fit sein. Vom WP wollen wir mal gar nicht reden.

Aber ich bin ja schon fertig, wenn ich mal eine Treppe mehr als ein Stockwerk hochgehen muss.


----------



## nightfighter_p (15. November 2008)

Ach, ne
ich werde dem Team nicht beitreten, weil ich noch wegen der Schule zu seltern fahre und weil ich euch auch nicht kennne...


----------



## Andreas (16. November 2008)

So, das Eisbärenteam III ist komplett.

Wilkommen CrossTec 


@Sonja, gute Besserung!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightfighter_p (16. November 2008)

Nächstes Jahr werde ich evtl. bei euch im WP mitfahren!
Aber dieses nicht.


----------



## CrossTec (16. November 2008)

Andreas schrieb:


> So, das Eisbärenteam III ist komplett.
> 
> Wilkommen CrossTec
> 
> ...



Hi
Dann werde ich mal meine Punkte nachtragen.
Damit der Rest von euch mich einschätzen und kennen lernen kann:
Ich bin der Olly. Volker und Christoph kennen mich ja persönlich. 
Ob es zu gemeinsamen Punkten zeitlich reichen wird muss man abwarten, da ich durch Beruf und Weiterbildung etwas eingeschränkt bin. Ich gehe aber stark davon aus, dass die eine oder andere Tour drin ist.


----------



## Marathon2004 (16. November 2008)

Na dann mal Willkmmen bei den Eisbären Olly-CrossTec.


----------



## Google (16. November 2008)

*Alpencrossinteressierte für 2009 aufgepasst! Die Tour steht, die Strecke Garmisch-Riva ab 29.08.2009 wird gefahren! Wenn Ihr Interesse an einer Teilnahme und keine PN von mir erhaltet habt, dann meldet Euch bei mir oder im Thread.​*
Grüße

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (16. November 2008)

CrossTec schrieb:


> Ich bin der Olly. Volker und Christoph kennen mich ja persönlich.


 Habe ich was verpasst, heute gibt's nur Überraschungen  Scheint schon Weihnachten zu sein  

Mir fällt gerade spontan Russenpfad ein


----------



## karsten13 (16. November 2008)

Mit dem Tod von Jens ist für mich auch ein sehr wichtiger Teil der Eisbären gestorben. Er hatte für mich eine integrierende Funktion, war regelmässig bei Touren dabei und hat die Website betrieben.

Somit stellt sich mir die Frage: Leben die Eisbären noch?

Das meine ich ernst, denn die Resonanz auf gemeinsame Touren war im letzten Jahr schon nicht "sonderlich gut". Erdi01 und ich haben den letzten regelmässigen Mitfahrer in der nahen Umgebung verloren und ich kann Erdi01 verstehen, dass er keine Nightrides/RushHours mehr anbietet. Wozu auch, wenn keiner mitfährt?

Dabei ist doch gerade das gemeinsame Fahren die Grundlage der Eisbären. Weitergehende Fragen wie etwa die Fortführung der Website (mal abgesehen von der Datenbeschaffung) stellen sich doch erst danach ...

Was denkt ihr?

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackTrek (17. November 2008)

Ja, die Aktivität war hier schonmal grösser. Das ist wahr.

Aber ich denke, die Eisbären leben auf jeden Fall noch. Und die Aktiven sind halt weniger geworden. Wir sollten mal schauen, dass wir ein paar neue Leute dazugewinnen, statt zu jammern.

Sobald ich wieder fit bin, werd ich auch wieder ein paar Touren anbieten. Ich finde auch etwas verbesserungsfähig, dass wir für die Hanau-Region mittlerweile 3 separate Threads haben.


----------



## nightfighter_p (17. November 2008)

Der Russenpfad ist ganz in dert Nähe von mir
ca. 10km entfernt!
Ich gahre gerade den Berg hocj, roll dann nach Boxbrunn runter und bin beim Russenpfad.Ich  bin den allerdings noch nie gefahren!
HAbs aber vor!


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (18. November 2008)

Ich habe den Fred schon eine weile nicht mehr beobachtet und dann muss ich erfahren das es ein Tragischen Unfall mit Jens gab.

Da ich mit ihm ja auch schon ein paar mal gefahren bin trifft mich diese Nachricht ziemlig hart. Bin fassungslos!! Wünsche der Familie alles Gute.


----------



## Erdi01 (19. November 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Mit dem Tod von Jens ist für mich auch ein sehr wichtiger Teil der Eisbären gestorben. Er hatte für mich eine integrierende Funktion, war regelmässig bei Touren dabei und hat die Website betrieben.
> 
> *Somit stellt sich mir die Frage: Leben die Eisbären noch?*



Nun, ich habe bewußt mal ein paar Tage abgewartet und auf Resonanz gewartet 

Ich erinnere mich gern an solche Zeiten:















​
Mancher wird sich vllt erkennen und denken: _"ja warn schon tolle Ausfahrten dabei"_, Andere werden die Bilder sehen und vllt denken _"Schade wäre ich gern mal dabei gewesen"_ ... Was würde ich wohl denken, wenn ich heute wieder einen N8Ride anbieten würde ... Wohl am ehesten: _"Schade, wieder keiner da!"_ 

Nun, die Zeiten ändern sich, seih es privat, beruflich oder familieärer Art. Fakt ist, dass ich derzeit keine Mitfahrer in unmittelbarer Nähe habe und sich für mich die Frage nach einer Neuauflage von N8Ride oder RusHour im Moment nicht stellt. Aber: Ich bin in der Vergangenheit gefahren, ich fahre heute und werde auch zukünftig fahren. Und man soll Niemals nie sagen ... 

*Zurück zur eigentlichen Frage:*

*JA*, die Eisbären sind Tod, was gemeinsame Ausfahrten angeht 

*NEIN*, die Eisbären sind nicht Tod, denn der Geist der Eisbären ist nicht Tod zu kriegen 

*In diesem Sinne, auf bald ... und ein schönen Gruß an alle Eisbärenfreunde* ​


----------



## Andreas (20. November 2008)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Aber ich denke, die Eisbären leben auf jeden Fall noch. Und die Aktiven sind halt weniger geworden. Wir sollten mal schauen, dass wir ein paar neue Leute dazugewinnen, statt zu jammern.



Dieser Meinung kann ich mich nur anschließen. Es wird bestimmt gemeinsame Touren geben, aber momentan nicht regelmäßig.

Wer an regelmäßigen Touren interessiert ist, kann es ja hier posten und dann kann es auch wieder einen Treff geben.

Wer vor hat zu fahren sollte es dennoch hier posten, sonst finden sich auch keine neuen Leute und die momentan seltenen Fahrer wie mich bekommen keine Gelegenheit mehr mal mitzufahren und sich spontan einzuklinken.


----------



## loti (20. November 2008)

Hallo Erdi01,
Touren finden schon noch statt, aber halt nicht mehr mit Startort Dietzenbach.   Google macht seine Touren ab Hanau, andere fahren direkt in den Taunus und ich ab Dreieich.
Ich habe meine Touren in den letzten Monaten hier nicht mehr veröffentlich, weil über das Forum keine Mitfahrer dazu kamen.
Aber um dem Eindruck entgegen zu wirken, es gäbe keine MTB-Touren in unserer Region mehr, werde ich sie jetzt wieder als LMB veröffentlichen.
Unsere Gruppe in Dreieich ins ganz rege. Jeden Mittwoch fahren hier 4-8 Leute einen Nightride, 40 km - 2 Stunden. Und am Wochenende finden auch weiterhin Touren statt.
Also Fahrmöglichkeite für Winterpokal-Punkte hat man schon.
Liebe Grüße
loti


----------



## Teddy24 (20. November 2008)

.............. ich bin völlig geschockt... war seid 2.10. nicht mehr im Forum und auch schon lange nicht mehr biken und war neugierig, was es Neues gibt.... aber das???? 

Mein Mitgefühl und Beileid der Familie von Jens und an Daniela - unbekannter Weise...


----------



## Google (20. November 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Was denkt ihr?


 Eine echt schwierige Frage  Auch wenn ich mich wieder unbeliebt mache, müßte ich ganz nüchtern betrachtet den noch verbliebenen Aktiven empfehlen Ihren eigenen Thread aufzumachen und Touren die sie selbst eh fahren, regelmäßig anzubieten.

Viele machen das doch jetzt schon oder haben sich in den Thread orientiert, wo sie Ihre Belange am meisten befriedigt sehen:

Lupo, karsten, cloudy, ich, loti.......Was ist mit Dir Erdi01? 

Ich bin mir sicher wenn Du einen "Dietzenbach und nähere Umgebung" Thread oder ähnliches aufmachen und regelmäßig Deine Touren anbieten würdest, dass der auch irgendwann laufen würde....Nur ein Beispiel...

Das einzige was ich dann sehr traurig fände ist, dass es uns dann nicht mehr gäbe. (Aber ist das wirklich so?) 

Soll ich deswegen jetzt meine Touren hier wieder anbieten wo ich eh keine Resonanz mehr erfahre? Ich möchte regelmässig mit Leuten fahren, dass macht mir einen Heidenspass.

Vielleicht sollte man nicht so an den Eisbären hängen. Die die miteinander fahren und hier noch aktiv sind, werden dies auch noch in Zukunft tun.

Ob das richtig ist was ich sage weiß ich aber nicht. Ich bin mir unsicher...


----------



## Erdi01 (21. November 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Viele machen das doch jetzt schon oder haben sich in den Thread orientiert, wo sie Ihre Belange am meisten befriedigt sehen:
> 
> Lupo, karsten, cloudy, ich, loti.......*Was ist mit Dir Erdi01?*


... für dehn ändert sich nix! Der wird hier weiterhin posten, seinem CD-Wahn nachgehen und hin und wieder wird sich auch mal ein Tourenangebot hier rein verirren. Seih's von mir oder Anderen.

*Und ich selber werd nach wie vor dort auftauchen, wo's mir gerade gefällt*  Wie der "Verein" heist wo ich gerade auftauche war mir schon immer egal  Selbst wenn ich einen weiteren ortsgebundenen Thread bräuchte, würde ich keinen eröffnen, sondern hier in den Tiefen graben. Ich habe schon genug Thread kommen und gehen sehen ...

P.S. Was ich am WE mache, weis ich noch nicht. Warte erstmal die angekündigte Schneepackung ab. Ist alles denkbar von NIX bis Gemini-Taunus-SnowRide  Jetzt aber erstmal los ... schaffe ...


----------



## Lupo (21. November 2008)

Google schrieb:


> ...
> Viele machen das doch jetzt schon oder haben sich in den Thread orientiert, wo sie Ihre Belange am meisten befriedigt sehen:
> 
> Lupo, karsten, cloudy, ich, loti.......Was ist mit Dir Erdi01? ...



eben!

dazu brauch ich mich aber in keinen bestimmten thread zu orientieren
in der regel kann ich mich aktuell nur kurzfristig entscheiden wie, wann und wo ich fahre. wenns sinn macht ist es hier im forum auch irgendwo nachzulesen und wer lust hat kann sich gerne anschliessen. allerdings hab ich mir aus verschiedenen gründen abgewöhnt hier generell als "tourenveranstalter" anzutreten.

btw: mit ner runde im taunus am samstag könnt ich mich je nach wetterlage auch anfreunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (21. November 2008)

Lupo schrieb:


> mit ner runde im taunus am samstag könnt ich mich je nach wetterlage auch anfreunden


Geht auch der Sonntag? Dann könnt ich nämlich auch Interesse für ne lockere Runde bekunden Da liegt der Schnee und fällt auch nicht mehr


----------



## Lupo (21. November 2008)

möglich...bei der wetterlage ändert sich meine meinung im 5 minuten takt, so wies wetter


----------



## loti (21. November 2008)

*Hallo,
nachdem ich googles Beitrag gelesen hatte, habe ich einen Moment überlegt, ob ich einen eigenen Thread für Dreieich starten soll. Aber das lass ich bleiben, ich habe nicht so viel Zeit wie google und bin auch etwas schreibfaul.
Und da die Leute, die bei mir normalerweise mitfahren, selten hier mit lesen, bringt es dafür auch wenig.
Also schreibe ich weiterhin hier immer wieder mal , was ich an Touren durchführe. Das mache am liebsten
loti

Und speziell für Erdi01 einen Nightride zur Rückersbacher Schlucht am Freitag, 5.12.
 Start 18 Uhr 30  Dreieich, 19 Uhr Dietzenbach
Meine Touren finden bei jedem Wetter statt!

Die weiteren Termine:
 Chicoree-Essen im Neuwiesenhof 
Sonntag,  23.11.08* , *Start: 10 Uhr Lindenplatz,Sprendlingen*
10 - 17 Uhr, 70 km, leicht hügelig, ca. 150 hm 
Eine gemütliche Fahrt über Dieburg nach Otzberg um das Chicoree-Menu im Neuwiesenhof zu genießen. 
Info: Lothar Klötzing, T 06103-64287  oder 0170-8323621

*MTB-Trail-Tour durch den Kreis Offenbach
Sonntag, 30. November, 11 - ca. 15 Uhr, Start: Lindenplatz Sprendlingen *
Fahrt durch den Kreis Offenbach, fast nur auf Trails, ohne Einkehr
60 km, hügelig, ca. 600 hm ( 5 Sterne) 

*Tour zum "Seppche" nach Schwanheim
Sonntag, 14. Dezember 11 - ca. 15 Uhr 30, Start: Lindenplatz Sprendlingen *
Durch den Frankfurter Stadtwald nach Schwanheim in die Traditionsgaststätte "Seppche"
50 km  ( 3 Sterne) 

*Tour zum "Rödehof "
Sonntag, 21. Dezember 10 - ca. 16 Uhr, Start: Lindenplatz Sprendlingen *
Durch den Koberstädter Wald in den vorderen Odenwald zum "Rödehof"
60 km, hügelig, ca. 400 hm ( 3 Sterne) 

*Weihnachtstour zum "Tannenhof" bei Groß-Umstadt, 
Mittwoch, 24. Dezember, 10 -  ca. 15 Uhr, Start: Lindenplatz Sprendlingen *
Fahrt über Ober-Roden, Hergershausen, Harperthausen zum "Tannenhof". 
Der Rückweg führt Altheim, Münster und Eppertshausen. 
ca. 65 km, 300 hm  (4 Sterne)

*Silvester-Tour 
Mittwoch, 31. Dezember, 10 -  ca. 16 Uhr, Start: Lindenplatz Sprendlingen *
Die Kneipe zur Einkehr ist noch nicht geklärt, deshalb gibt es keine genaue Daten für
die Strecke, aber eine ungefähre Planung. Es geht Richtung Odenwald!
Licht nicht vergessen! 
80 km, 800 hm,  (5 Sterne) 

*Und jeden Mittwoch um 18 Uhr 30 ab Lindenplatz 
NIGHTRIDES* 
egal bei welchem Wetter!
2 Stunden auf breiten Forstwegen durchs Gelände 
anschließend Pause in der »Blauen Blume«


----------



## BlackTrek (21. November 2008)

loti schrieb:


> Also schreibe ich weiterhin hier immer wieder mal , was ich an Touren durchführe. Das mache am liebsten


 Super!

Ich werd jetzt am Wochenende mal zaghaft probieren, ob ich noch weiss, wie das mit dem Radfahren geht. Aber erstmal alleine. Die Touren hören sich klasse an, ich werd die mir in den Kalender eintragen und mal schauen, wie es passt.

Mit Google´s Post kann ich mich gar nicht identifizieren. Ich hab anderes zu tun, als dauernd nach neuen Threads Ausschau zu halten oder fünf oder mehr gleichzeitig unter Beobachtung zu haben. Ich lese eigentlich nur diesen hier mit und ganz selten mal woanders.

Wie gesagt, wir sollten vllt eher mal schauen, dass die Aktiven tatsächlich ihre Aktivität auch zeigen und darüber hinaus neue Leute begeistern.


----------



## Erdi01 (21. November 2008)

loti schrieb:


> Und speziell für Erdi01 einen Nightride zur Rückersbacher Schlucht am Freitag, 5.12.
> Start 18 Uhr 30  Dreieich, 19 Uhr Dietzenbach
> Meine Touren finden bei jedem Wetter statt!


na dann muß ich ja mit  Rückersbacher hoch, Steinbachtal runter  Übrigens: würde durchaus öfters bei deinen N8Rides mitkommen, wenn's ein Zustieg um Dietzenbach gegen 19 Uhr gäbe und ich's erfahre.

Der 24. und 31. steht auch wie die letzen Jahre fest auf meinem Programm 

*@Lupo*, ich habe hier alles im Blick  Aber ... mein Knie ist nach 5 Wochen immer noch nicht 100% OK, deswegen mag ich nix Wildes. Weis ja nicht was Dir so vorschwebt ?!?

Wie auch immer, wo auch immer ... habe mich schon mal eingestimmt, sind Bilder aus dem März 2006 um Dtz ...


----------



## missmarple (22. November 2008)

Hmmm, ich bin zwar keine "Eisbärin", fände es aber trotzdem schade, wenn es den Thread nicht mehr gäbe, da ich hier ganz gerne mitlese und schaue, ob für mich "was passendes" zum Fahren dabei ist... Mit dem selbst anbieten hapert's mangels umfassender Ortskenntnis leider noch, aber ich arbeite dran. 

Was es bringen sollte, diesen Thread hier "sterben" zu lassen und irgendwelche neuen "Rund um irgendwas'se" aufzumachen, entbehrt sich meiner Logik, da es - wie bereits erwähnt - eh schon zu viele "Parallelthreads" für die Region hier gibt... Dann lieber hier im Thread und nicht ganz so lokal festgelegt.  

Für den 24. und 31. bekunde ich hiermit schonmal offiziell Interesse an einem Ründchen. 

Grüsse,
marple.


----------



## Erdi01 (22. November 2008)

um dem Ganzen hier noch mehr Leben einzuhauchen ... für Kurzentschlossene:

*Heute 11:30 Hohemark*, NIX Wildes, mehr weis ich auch nicht ...  

CU


----------



## Google (22. November 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> Was es bringen sollte, diesen Thread hier "sterben" zu lassen und irgendwelche neuen "Rund um irgendwas'se" aufzumachen, entbehrt sich meiner Logik, da es - wie bereits erwähnt - eh schon zu viele "Parallelthreads" für die Region hier gibt.



Na ja, meine Logik ergibt sich halt aus meinen Erfahrenen der Vergangenheit. Im "Mutterthread" "Touren rund um Hanau" - ich war damals nur Mitfahrer - stagnierten die Tourenangebote in der Region um Hanau. Zum Schluss war ich nur noch mit dem Auto unterwegs um zu den Startpunkten zu gelangen, trotzdem war ich fast überall dabei. Meine (blauäugigen) Bitten, dass wir doch immer im ausgewogenen Verhältnis mal im Kreis Offenbach/Odenwald/Taunus, mal etwas in der Nähe Hanau fahren könnte blieben logischerweise ungehört. 

Irgendwann war auch klar, dass wir keinen Zweitwagen mehr haben werden und ich nicht mehr so flexibel überall hätte mitfahren können. Ich hatte echt Panik, dass ich alleine fahren muß und vielleicht mein Hobby aufgebe und dachte mir, ich starte eine Zweitversuch etwas in Hanau zu etablieren, direkt vor meiner Haustüre. Die entstandene Gruppe gibts heute noch, aus verschiedenen Gründen und Ereignissen hab ich mich da dann allerdings verdünnisiert.

Dem Thread und den Eisbären bin ich aber immer treu geblieben, es ist und war mir immer am wichtigsten hier den Kontakt zu halten und auch weiterhin gemeinsame Touren zu fahren.

Aber ehrlich gesagt und das war auch bereits im Jahr 2007 der Fall (ihr könnt es gerne nachlesen) hat der Erdi01 hier bereits größtenteils den Alleinunterhalter gespielt, andere haben sich kaum oder immer weniger engagiert, oftmals bin ich alleine mit Volker gefahren. Seit März 2008, -nach Malle- hat dann auch der Volker kaum noch was angeboten, wenn dann sind wir zwei noch gefahren und haben es auch gepostet. Ansonsten so gut wie "Tote Hose" Mir ist schon klar warum sich viele nicht mehr beteiligt haben: Zu schnell, zu lang, zu viel RR etc. pp. Aber warum haben denn jene nicht einfach ihr Ding hier mit im Thread gemacht und Ihre Touren mit anderem Niveau gepostet?

Wenn ich mir die Namen der Postingliste so anschaue und mich frage wer hier eigentlich noch aktiv seine Touren anbietet, sich beteiligt, sehe ich eigentlich nicht viel Zukunft  Man hat es doch auch wieder gesehen wieviele sich auf die Anregung von Karsten anfänglich geregt haben: Ausser Sonja keine Sau! Erst durch Volkers leicht provokanten Post hat man sich geregt  

Ok, Ihr dürft jetzt alle wieder auf mir rumhacken 

Mir sind die Eisbären wirklich wichtig, hier hat für mich alles angefangen, hier habe ich viele Freunde gewonnen. Dem Thread möchte ich auch treu bleiben. Mir ist es wirklich wichtig, deshalb werde ich zukünftig und ausschliesslich meine Touren auch nur noch hier anbieten...auch wenn ich Bedenken habe....Ich hoffe meine Bikerfreunde und Mitfahrer im "Googlethread" werden es verstehen und mir nicht böse sein. Vielleicht sehen sie es ja ganz locker und es ist ihnen egal wo ich und die Jungs/Mädels posten, ihre Touren anbieten. Das wäre mein Wunsch.

Und jedem anderem dem noch was an den Eisbären liegt, sollte vielleicht auch nochmal überlegen was sein Beitrag dazu sein kann.

Ich werde heute noch im "Googlethread" informieren, dass ich nur noch hier aktiv sein werde....*und zwar endgültig*


Grüße

Google


----------



## Google (22. November 2008)

@Erdi01, [email protected] Lust auch morgen irgendwas zu fahren? Auch nix wildes? Meine Bronchien haben leider jetzt auch was ab bekommen. Ich muß langsam machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fohns (22. November 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Ich werde heute noch im "Googlethread" informieren, dass ich nur noch hier aktiv sein werde....*und zwar endgültig*



Das verstehe ich nun aber gar nicht.
Und fände es schade.
Man kann doch in den Threads posten/fahren/babbeln, wo man gerade will oder wo es gerade Sinn macht.

Ich fände es ebenso schade, den Eisären-Thread aufzugeben. Hier ist viel an "Geschichte" drin, die man nicht verlieren sollte.
Die "Eisbären" sind für mich etwas Markantes, die es im Frankfurt-Forum einfach geben muss, weil sie hierhin gehören.

Außerdem hat es sich m.E. auch gezeigt, dass es in allen Foren mal mehr, mal weniger Posts/Touren/Gebabbel gibt.

Und das ist gut so. Oder?


----------



## missmarple (22. November 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Ich werde heute noch im "Googlethread" informieren, dass ich nur noch hier aktiv sein werde....*und zwar endgültig*



Was das angeht, schliesse ich mich dieser Aussage...



fohns schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich nun aber gar nicht.
> Und fände es schade.
> Man kann doch in den Threads posten/fahren/babbeln, wo man gerade will oder wo es gerade Sinn macht.



... an! 

@Google: da Du dich auf "meine Logik" bezogen hast - das sollte Dich *nicht* animieren, _Deinen_ Thread aufzugeben! Aus diversen Gründen sind nunmal im Laufe der Zeit drei "Haupt-Threads" entstanden, die für die Leute hier aus dem Umland primär interessant sind. Wieso/warum/weshalb ist ein anderes Thema und gehört imho nicht hierher. Meine Meinung ist lediglich, dass man nicht "künstlich" weitere neue Threads schaffen muss - und schon gar nicht, wo es diesen hier doch schon gibt. Das war alles, was ich damit zum Ausdruck bringen wollte...


----------



## Onzilla (22. November 2008)

Hallo Google,

ich bin ja jetzt wieder im W-Pokal dabei, und gleichzeitig auch zum erstenmal seit 2 Jahren wieder im Forum etwas aktiv.
(Und genau heute zum allerersten mal seit 2 Jahren tatsächlich wieder MTB gefahren. Hat echt Spaß gemacht).

Als ich mich wieder reinlesen wollte, war ich mit den vielen Threads etwas überfordert, hatte nicht verstanden, warum das so unübersichtlich werden musste.
Kostet jetzt etwas mehr Zeit, den Überblick zu wahren.

Für mich eigentlich egal, da ich sowieso nur selten mitgefahren bin bzw. mitfahren werde. Wenn ich mich technisch ein wenig fitter fühle, oder wenn es GA-mäßig nur geradeaus gehen soll UND ich Zeit habe und wenn ich wieder ein Bikelicht habe (heute bestellt), dann fahre ich gerne wieder einmal mit. (Auch wenn ich eher auf Hefeweizen als auf Kaffee stehe). Deine humoristisch angehauchten Beiträge lese ich immer wieder gerne.

Noch mehr Threads sollten nicht aufgemacht werden. 

Das wollte ich gar nicht schreiben, habe heute nur reingeschaut, um kundzutun, dass ich den Winterpokal von 2005 und 2006  -da war ich dabei - 
gesucht und gefunden habe.

Siehe:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5329672&postcount=202

Peter


----------



## Erdi01 (22. November 2008)

... ich bin gerade einwenig überrascht! Es war nie die Rede diesen oder einen anderen Thread aufzugeben. Jeder soll da posten wo er will.

Anderseits begrüße ich natürlich die Entscheidungen von Loti und Google Ihre Touren ausschließlich hier zu posten. Vllt findet das ja auch noch weitere Nachahmer. Das kann dem gemeinsamen Eisbärengedanken nur gut tun  Für Diejenigen, dehnen ein räumlicher Bezug fehlt könnte man ja die Überschrift ergänzen (lassen) In etwa so: 

MTB Team - Die Eisbären (Biken in und um HU/OF/F/DR)


----------



## karsten13 (22. November 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Es war nie die Rede diesen oder einen anderen Thread aufzugeben.



sehe ich auch so. Und ums jammern ging's mir auch net. Für mich ist halt das (gemeinsame) Fahren die Grundlage der Eisbären. Wenn das nicht mehr funktioniert sehe ich auf Dauer schwarz.

Tour morgen: 12:00 Hohemark bis 16:30 Hohemark.
Zwischendurch möchte ich auf den Feldi in den Schnee  .
Wer mit will ist da. Es wird unten schlammig und oben könnte es glatt sein ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Rinna (22. November 2008)

Die Eisbären leben! 


Erdi01 schrieb:


> MTB Team - Die Eisbären (Biken in und um HU/OF/F/DR)


... und wenn es euch mal in südliche Gefilde verschlägt, so Richtung Odenwald, bin ich auch dabei. 
Schönen Gruß
Corinna


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (22. November 2008)

*@Google, K13, [email protected]* Ich werde morgen sicher wieder fahren. Vllt erscheihne ich wieder Druckhaus, vllt fahre ich auch mit Bad Offenbach. Da war vorhin auch was im Gespräch. Nur Taunus werde ich morgen nicht wieder fahren. 

Taunus heute war gut. Von der angekündigten Schneepackung war selbst oben auf dem Feldi eiegntlich nix zu sehen?! Schön war's trotzdem und vllt kann Lupo später, wenn er von seiner Shopping-Tour  zurück ist, noch ein Bildchen posten  Und das Beste kam zum Schluß. Seine Miss war zwar nicht dabei, hatt uns aber in Form von warmen Tee und Kuchen einen lieben Gruß mitgeschickt, war köstlich wie immer


----------



## alter_ego (22. November 2008)

von mir auch noch ein dickes dankeschön für speis und trank. war echt eine super idee und sehr lecker!

gruß pascal


----------



## Google (22. November 2008)

Ich bin auch gerade mal ziemlich (positiv) überrascht über die vielen Posts/Reaktionen  aber gedanklich auch ganz schön Hin und Hergerissen. Da muß sich erst noch einiges setzen, ich muß überlegen... 

Schön, dass wieder Touren gepostet werden  Ich bin (und war schon immer) gerne dabei wenns klappt und passt 

Meine Erkältung hat sich leider weiter verschlechtert, so dass der Taunus auf alle Fälle nicht geht. Ich bleib in meinem Revier und nutze die Zeit mit den anderen Mitfahrern zu reden.

Ich sehe es aber jetzt auch wie Rinna  

Grüße

Frank


----------



## missmarple (22. November 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Und das Beste kam zum Schluß. Seine Miss war zwar nicht dabei, hatt uns aber in Form von warmen Tee und Kuchen einen lieben Gruß mitgeschickt, war köstlich wie immer



Oho, wie mir scheint, haben meine "Namensvetterin" und ich noch mehr Gemeinsamkeiten - das schreit ja förmlich mal nach einer *kollektiven Kuchentour*!!!


----------



## SteelManni (22. November 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Für Diejenigen, dehnen ein räumlicher Bezug fehlt könnte man ja die Überschrift ergänzen (lassen) In etwa so:
> 
> MTB Team - Die Eisbären (Biken in und um HU/OF/F/DR)



 AB/ALZ nicht vergessen!

Grüße
SteelManni

PS.die Eisbären leben!


----------



## theobviousfaker (23. November 2008)

Ich finds auch schön, wenn mehr Touren angeboten werden  Ich find wegen Studium und Nebenjob derzeit kaum einen Tag an dem ich mal fahren könnte, die letzten zwei Wochen war tote Hose. Aber jetzt seh ich erst, dass nicht nur in Hanau und Dietzenbach gefahren wird, sondern scheinbar auch mehr Leute in Dreieich und öfter im Taunus unterwegs sind  warum nicht gleich   Bin zwar kein Eisbär aber ich bin froh wenn ich bald hoffentlich ab und zu mal die Tourangebote nutzen kann, da ich sonst niemanden privat kenne der MTB fährt.


----------



## Google (23. November 2008)

Hi bin da 

@[email protected] Wie war das mit dem Stammtisch? So kurz vor Weihnachten könnten wir uns echt mal wieder treffen


----------



## Instantcold (23. November 2008)

Hey,

ja, wie vorhin schon kurz angesprochen und bei dir im Fred gepostet.

Denke ein Termin sollte sich im Dezember finden lassen.
Ich kann am ersten Dezemberwochenende (6.-8. Dez.) leider nicht, sonst bin ich recht flexibel.

Habe nur am 20.12. eine Weihnachtsfeier am Wochenende.

Vielleicht kann ja der/die eine oder andere Interessierte seine möglichen Termine nennen.


Grüße
Instantcold


----------



## fohns (23. November 2008)

So sind wir nun alle hier versammelt.


War heute doch eine schöne Tour mit netten Überraschungsgästen (jaja, die Überraschung gelingt immer wieder aufs Neue). 

Viele Grüße, 
Fohns.


----------



## Erdi01 (23. November 2008)

... na dann herzlich willkommen Ihr ganzen neuen Alten  

Ja dann lasst uns mal unser neues "Wir-Gefühl" mit einen Stammtisch feiern. Das Daten überlasse ich Euch, ich kann immer essen 

Als Lokation würde ich mal spontan den ANKER in Klein-Auheim (?!) vorschlagen. Die Pizzas und die Carbonara habe ich dort in guter Erinnerung. Ich erinnere mich auch, dass dort unsere Trikots geboren wurden. Wir wollen jetzt aber nicht sentimental werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackTrek (23. November 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Wir wollen jetzt aber nicht sentimental werden


Nein, niemals! 

Ich glaub das war damals der erste Stammtisch, an dem ich teilnahm. Alle haben mich ganz komisch angeschaut, weil ich die einzige war, die mit dem Fahrrad gekommen ist (und WP-Punke damit gemacht hat)!  Ach, ja, das waren noch Zeiten! 

Bitte nicht vor dem 10.12. ...


----------



## missmarple (23. November 2008)

fohns schrieb:


> War heute *doch* eine schöne Tour mit netten Überraschungsgästen (jaja, die Überraschung gelingt immer wieder aufs Neue).



Soso... Hast Du das etwa angezweifelt?! 
In der Tat sehr überraschend: zwei tapfere Radler kämpfen sich durch Matsch, Schlamm und Schneestürme und zum Kuchenessen spontane Vermehrung auf 6 Personen!!!  Aber schee war's! 




Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ja dann last uns mal unser neues "Wir-Gefühl" mit einen Stammtisch feiern. Das Daten überlasse ich Euch, ich kann immer essen



Das haben wir ja heute sehr eindrucksvoll präsentiert bekommen, Herr "eigentlich-hab-ich-gar-keinen-Hunger-verdrücke-aber-trotzdem-zwei-Kreppel". 

Der favorisierte "Spacken-Termin" (es geht doch nichts über eine gepflegte Subkultur...  ) für ein heiteres Beisammensein wäre der *19.12.2008*. Bliebe nur noch zu klären, wer noch kommt und wer einen Tisch reserviert???

Viele Grüsse aus Freising,
marple.


----------



## Google (23. November 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> Der favorisierte "Spacken-Termin" (es geht doch nichts über eine gepflegte Subkultur...  ) für ein heiteres Beisammensein wäre der *19.12.2008*. Bliebe nur noch zu klären, wer noch kommt und wer einen Tisch reserviert???


 Hab gerade versucht beim Anker zu reservieren...Der ist am 19.12.08 schon voll 

Da müssen wir mal die Tage schauen wo am 19.12. noch was frei ist.



Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Ich wünsche euch viel Spass und hoffe auf nächste Woche Dienstag/Donnerstag!


 Ich bin auf alle Fälle bis Mittwoch raus  Wenn ich viiel Glück habe, kann ich am Donnerstag wieder langsam beginnen, z.B am Main entlang bis Karstein Dettingen, die Rückersbacher hoch und wieder zurück. Ich informiere!

Grüße

Google


----------



## karsten13 (23. November 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> Der favorisierte "Spacken-Termin" (es geht doch nichts über eine gepflegte Subkultur...  ) für ein heiteres Beisammensein wäre der *19.12.2008*.



Hilfe  das schwarze Schaf ist hier eingefallen ...  
19.12. ginge bei mir.

Ansonsten war es sehr schön heute im Taunus, Eisbären hab ich zwar keine gesehen, dafür ist Matschkopp mitgefahren. Der Schnee war griffig  und bis auf die störenden Schlitten gut fahrbar  .







Nur das Ende der Ausfahrt hatte ich mir anders vorgestellt (sonst ist doch Erdi für Schaltwerke zuständig)  :








Ach ja, *Nachwuchs*  hat's bei mir auch gegeben. Der durfte bei dem Schlammwetter aber noch net raus ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Erdi01 (23. November 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> Das haben wir ja heute sehr eindrucksvoll präsentiert bekommen, Herr "eigentlich-hab-ich-gar-keinen-Hunger-verdrücke-aber-trotzdem-zwei-Kreppel".


JA Frau "ich-ess-dann-mal-gleich-nen-halben-kuchen" 

Wer hatt eigentlich diese doofe Stufe vor dem Bäcker hingebaut, natürlich hatt's das ledierte Knie abgekommen, hatt's um gefühlte 2 Wochen zurückgeworfen  Wäre ich lieber nochmal im Taunus gefahren, das wäre sicherer gewesen 



karsten13 schrieb:


> Nur das Ende der Ausfahrt hatte ich mir anders vorgestellt (sonst ist doch Erdi für Schaltwerke zuständig)  :
> ...
> Ach ja, *Nachwuchs*  hat's bei mir auch gegeben. Der durfte bei dem Schlammwetter aber noch net raus ...


 ... der kam dann aber genau rechtzeitig. Passt hervorragend zum Eisbärentrikot


----------



## karsten13 (23. November 2008)

ist eigentlich jemand von euch schonmal mit einem frisch im Schnee eingeschlammten MTB U-Bahn gefahren?

Musste ja heute, Premiere, man war das peinlich  . Erstmal hab ich den Bahnsteig eingesaut, weil ich dachte, was hier abfällt ist schonmal weg. Trotzdem hat das Rad dann später in die U-Bahn geschissen  . Hab so getan, als ob ich nix mitgekriegt hätte  ...


----------



## Erdi01 (24. November 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> ist eigentlich jemand von euch schonmal mit einem frisch im Schnee eingeschlammten MTB U-Bahn gefahren?


Nö, ich fahre keine U-Bahn, nur normale Bahn und dann bevorzugt aus Heidenberg zurück  ... hm, bin ich diese Jahr eigentlich einen ODW-X gefahren  ... Ja doch da war was, mit Renner zum Katzenbuckel und zurück 

Nächtes Jahr gibt's wieder mehr X.se

*Edith:* Schock ... gerade aus dem Fenster geguggt


----------



## wissefux (24. November 2008)

ohhh, ein neuer fred 

jetzt fällt es wohl auch den "externen" leichter, den überblick zu behalten 

es sei denn, es wird nun ein weiterer plauscherfred draus


----------



## theobviousfaker (24. November 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> ist eigentlich jemand von euch schonmal mit einem frisch im Schnee eingeschlammten MTB U-Bahn gefahren?
> 
> Musste ja heute, Premiere, man war das peinlich  . Erstmal hab ich den Bahnsteig eingesaut, weil ich dachte, was hier abfällt ist schonmal weg. Trotzdem hat das Rad dann später in die U-Bahn geschissen  . Hab so getan, als ob ich nix mitgekriegt hätte  ...



Kenn ich, ziemlich peinliche Aktion  Vielleicht sollte die VGF an der Hohemark ne kleine Bikeputzstation aufbauen? Ein Wasserschlauch langt eigentlich  Coole Idee, nur nach soner Tour auch noch mit eiskaltem Wasser hantieren, brrrrrrrr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (24. November 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> ist eigentlich jemand von euch schonmal mit einem frisch im Schnee eingeschlammten MTB U-Bahn gefahren?
> 
> Nee, aber damit schon das halbe Haus versaut!
> 
> ...


----------



## Andreas (24. November 2008)

Hallo,

da die Eisbärenseite nicht mehr vorhanden ist, habe ich als kurzfristige Lösung
die Flickr-Gruppe "MTB Team Eisbären" gegründet.

http://www.flickr.com/groups/eisbaeren/

Bilder von Touren können in der Gruppe eingefügt werden. Allerdings ist die Gruppe nur ein Photostream (zeitlich sortiert). Alben sind nicht möglich. 

Die Idee liegt darin, dass jeder von uns seine eigenen Bilder unter seinem Flickr Account verwaltet und unter dem eigenen Account Alben anlegen kann . Den Account gibt es kostenlos bei http://www.flickr.com. Man muss sich dafür bei Yahoo registrieren. Karsten13 macht das ja schon so.

Der Gruppe kann man dann beitreten (ein Admin oder Moderator muss zustimmen). Die Bilder sind öffentlich und können mit dem Befehl "An Gruppe senden ..." zur Gruppe hinzugefügt werden. Kommentare kann man hinzufügen und die Anzahl der Treffer sehen.

Innerhalb der Gruppe kann man auch eine Infoseite gestalten und hat ein kleines Diskussionsforum das z.B. für Touren- und Rennberichte dienen kann. Es gibt auch eine Übersicht aller Mitglieder.

Ich hoffe es gefällt...


----------



## missmarple (24. November 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Hilfe  das schwarze Schaf ist hier eingefallen ...



Genau!!! *möööhhh*    Irgendwo muss ich ja hin, nachdem man mich von meiner Stammweide vertrieben hat...   




Erdi01 schrieb:


> JA Frau "ich-ess-dann-mal-gleich-nen-halben-kuchen"



Ich konnte nicht anders - mein Präsident hat mich quasi regelrecht genötigt...  Ausserdem hatten wir uns den redlich verdient! 




Erdi01 schrieb:


> Schock ... gerade aus dem Fenster geguggt




Jo, ging mir hier heute früh genauso. Gestern Abend noch schneefrei hier angekommen und heute Morgen alles weiss... 

Viele Grüsse aus der Kälte,
marple.


----------



## Rinna (24. November 2008)

Andreas schrieb:


> Hallo,
> da die Eisbärenseite nicht mehr vorhanden ist, habe ich als kurzfristige Lösung die Flickr-Gruppe "MTB Team Eisbären" gegründet.



Schöne Idee 

Also hab ich gleich mal die (bis jetzt wenigen) Eisbärtouren in einem eigenen Album zusammengefasst und veröffentlicht 



> ...ein heiteres Beisammensein wäre der *19.12.2008*. Bliebe nur noch zu klären, wer noch kommt und wer einen Tisch reserviert???




Ich denke Eisbär-Sympatisanten sind willkommen, drum hab ich mir den Termin mal notiert .

Schönen Gruß
Corinna


----------



## Chaotenkind (24. November 2008)

> Der favorisierte "Spacken-Termin" (es geht doch nichts über eine gepflegte Subkultur...  ) für ein heiteres Beisammensein wäre der *19.12.2008*. Bliebe nur noch zu klären, wer noch kommt und wer einen Tisch reserviert???


 
Also, der 19.12.08 würde bei mir noch passen!


----------



## fohns (24. November 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Nö, ich fahre keine U-Bahn, nur normale Bahn und dann bevorzugt aus Heidenberg zurück



Hm. Ja... 
An die Heimfahrt mit dem Zug kann ich mich gar nicht mehr erinnern - so platt war ich da 2007.....
2009 solls nochmal werden 



missmarple schrieb:


> Soso... Hast Du das etwa angezweifelt?!
> In der Tat sehr überraschend: zwei tapfere Radler kämpfen sich durch Matsch, Schlamm und Schneestürme



Dass Du immer Schlamm brauchst 



missmarple schrieb:


> Ich konnte nicht anders - mein Präsident hat mich quasi regelrecht genötigt...



Dass Du immer Nötiger brauchst 

Erdi
Schöner, neuer alter Thread.

19.12.
Bin auch mit dabei. Und freu mich schon auf die vielen Leute 

Viele Grüße vom 
Fohns.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (24. November 2008)

Andreas schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da die Eisbärenseite nicht mehr vorhanden ist, habe ich als kurzfristige Lösung
> die Flickr-Gruppe "MTB Team Eisbären" gegründet........
> Ich hoffe es gefällt...


 Danke Andreas  Ich muß mir das bei Gelegenheit mal genauer ansehen.

Ach...Eines ist mir gleich aufgefallen. Unsere Startorte sind nicht Neuwirtshaus sondern Steinheim/Druckhaus und Parkbucht B8 zwischen Wolfgang und Kahl. Da kommt manchmal der Steelmanni vorbei 

@[email protected] Also den 19.12.2008 könnt Ihr, wie sicherlich schon geschehen, mal gleich in Euren Kalender fest vormerken. Die Location ist nun auch schon gefunden es erfolgt in Kürze noch ne Info und eine Last-Minute-Eintrag, dass man auch ein Überblick hat, ob die reservierten Plätze (derzeit 15) auch hinkommen.

Wenn ich draussen das Wetter sehe, kann ich froh sein, daß es mich gerade jetzt gebeutelt hat. Trotzdem möchte ich endlich mal wieder regelmäßig fahren können, meine Fitness ist jetzt sicherlich im Keller. Seit Ende meiner Alpenüberquerung liefs ja leider wegen höherer Gewalt mehr schlecht als recht. GRRRRRRRRRRRR Ich krieg ein Koller!!

Grüße

Frank


----------



## dandy (24. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

für den am *19.12.* ab *19:30 Uhr* stattfindenden Stammtisch gibt es nun auch einen Eintrag im LMB:

*Eisbären- & Mainspacken-Stammtisch​*
Sollten sich mehr als 15 Personen anmelden , werde ich versuchen beim Schwanen nachzureservieren, falls möglich.

Viele Grüße,
dandy


----------



## Instantcold (24. November 2008)

so angemeldet und ich komme alleine (für die Statistik)

Grüße
IC


----------



## karsten13 (24. November 2008)

Andreas schrieb:


> Bilder von Touren können in der Gruppe eingefügt werden. Allerdings ist die Gruppe nur ein Photostream (zeitlich sortiert). Alben sind nicht möglich.



... hat sich grad stark gefüllt 



Andreas schrieb:


> Die Idee liegt darin, dass jeder von uns seine eigenen Bilder unter seinem Flickr Account verwaltet und unter dem eigenen Account Alben anlegen kann . Den Account gibt es kostenlos bei http://www.flickr.com. Man muss sich dafür bei Yahoo registrieren. Karsten13 macht das ja schon so.



mit der kostenlosen Version ist man beim Upload kaum eingeschränkt, aber man kann nur 3 Alben anlegen. Probiert's einfach aus ...



Google schrieb:


> Wenn ich draussen das Wetter sehe, kann ich froh sein, daß es mich gerade jetzt gebeutelt hat. Trotzdem möchte ich endlich mal wieder regelmäßig fahren können, meine Fitness ist jetzt sicherlich im Keller. Seit Ende meiner Alpenüberquerung liefs ja leider wegen höherer Gewalt mehr schlecht als recht. GRRRRRRRRRRRR Ich krieg ein Koller!!



hey, Jammern auf hohem Niveau, hier bin ich richtig 
Mein neues Fully durfte bei dem Wetter immer noch net raus, ich werd narrisch


----------



## Erdi01 (24. November 2008)

Andreas schrieb:


> da die Eisbärenseite nicht mehr vorhanden ist, habe ich als kurzfristige Lösung
> die Flickr-Gruppe "MTB Team Eisbären" gegründet.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/groups/eisbaeren/
> ...


JA gefällt , ich hab zwar noch nix kapiert, weil noch nicht damit beschäftigt, aber ich rüttel so lange am Tor bis sie mich freiwillig rein lassen 



Rinna schrieb:


> Ich denke Eisbär-Sympatisanten sind willkommen, drum hab ich mir den Termin mal notiert .
> 
> Schönen Gruß
> Corinna


aus Sympatisanten können auch jederzeit echte Eisbären werden 




karsten13 schrieb:


> hey, Jammern auf hohem Niveau, hier bin ich richtig


ich auch ... mein armes Knie. Der Heilungsprocess der letzen 2 Wochen is im A...  Deswegen darf ich mich erstmal wieder vornehm zurückhalten


----------



## Chaotenkind (25. November 2008)

> für den am *19.12.* ab *19:30 Uhr* stattfindenden Stammtisch gibt es nun auch einen Eintrag im LMB:
> 
> *Eisbären- & Mainspacken-Stammtisch*​


 
Super, habe mich eben auch angemeldet, mit gutem Essen kann man mich immer locken!

Gibt es da eigentlich sichere Radabstellmöglichkeiten? Sonst muss ich das motorisierte Vierrad nehmen!


----------



## theobviousfaker (25. November 2008)

Hab mich auch eingetragen


----------



## Chaotenkind (25. November 2008)

Ich habe gerade einen Quadratzentimeter blauen Himmel gesehen! Wie sieht es aus mit ein bißchen fahren heute nachmittag/früher Abend? Startpunkt Druckhaus/HU?


----------



## missmarple (25. November 2008)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade einen Quadratzentimeter blauen Himmel gesehen! Wie sieht es aus mit ein bißchen fahren heute nachmittag/früher Abend? Startpunkt Druckhaus/HU?



Leider negativ ob geographischer Abkömmlichkeit... Bis ich heute Abend wieder zurück bin, ist es voraussichtlich zu spät.  Zu allem Überfluss ist hier _leider_ auch noch herrlichstes Wetter mit Sonnenschein... 

Aber dafür hab ich den Rest der Woche frei und werde mich voraussichtlich gleich morgen Vormittag auf's Rad schwingen!  

Viele Grüsse aus Oberbayern,
marple.


----------



## fohns (25. November 2008)

Dandy
Bin nun eingetragen, bringe auch die Fohnsin mit.
Das werden bestimmt mehr wie 15 Personen, aber Du scheust ja keine Herausforderung 

Chaotenkind
Ich möchte auch fahren, allerdings kann ich nicht sagen wann. Und bin heute mittag auch nicht mehr online 

Auf dem Stammtisch sollten wir eine Handynummernliste für solche Fälle erstellen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (25. November 2008)

> missmarple schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Leider negativ ob geographischer Abkömmlichkeit... Bis ich heute Abend wieder zurück bin, ist es voraussichtlich zu spät.  Zu allem Überfluss ist hier _leider_ auch noch herrlichstes Wetter mit Sonnenschein...
> ...


----------



## Chaotenkind (25. November 2008)

> Chaotenkind
> Ich möchte auch fahren, allerdings kann ich nicht sagen wann. Und bin heute mittag auch nicht mehr online
> 
> Auf dem Stammtisch sollten wir eine Handynummernliste für solche Fälle erstellen...


[/quote] 


Bin ab 14:00 auch nicht mehr online!

Da du ja von HU kommst können wir uns ja auch an der Schleuse treffen und dann gemeinsam bis zum Druckhaus fahren!

Das mit der Handynummerliste ist eine gute Idee!


----------



## Google (25. November 2008)

Nur fürs Stammtischprotokoll. dandy: Ich komm auch mit Anhang  Könnt echt so langsam knapp werden mit den Plätzen, ich hoff da ist noch ein bisserl Luft nach oben. Soviel Leut hätt ich nicht erwartet 

...Zum Thema Nummern: Ich glaub ich hab nur net vom Chaotenkind die Handynummer 

Zum Thema "Jammern auf hohem Niveau" Auch wenn ich gerade kaum ne Stimme habe ist, heute der erste Tag wo es bergauf zu gehen scheint 

Ich bin ja so heiss wieder zu fahren wenn auch erst einmal langsamer. Für den Donnerstag bin ich mir noch ziemlich unsicher, wir werden sehn. Am WE muß einfach wieder was gehen. Ich sitz schon in den Startlöchern 

Zum Thema "Eisbärensympathisantin" oder "Eigentlich bin ich ja kein richtiger Eisbär":  Wenn Ihr Euch hier wohl fühlt, Interesse am gemeinsamen Biken habt, fachsimpeln wollt, gerne Leute oder Freunde kennenlernen wollt......Ihr Eisbären sein möchtet, dann seid Ihr es schon  Es gibt keine Aufnahmekriterien oder Ähnliches. Uns trägt nur das gemeinsame Hobby. Jeder einzelne von uns freut sich über neue Leute mit gleichen Interessen


Grüße

Google


----------



## Chaotenkind (25. November 2008)

> Nur fürs Stammtischprotokoll. dandy: Ich komm auch mit Anhang  Könnt echt so langsam knapp werden mit den Plätzen, ich hoff da ist noch ein bisserl Luft nach oben. Soviel Leut hätt ich nicht erwartet


 
Eh ich es vergesse, ich frag heute Abend mal meinen Anhang ob er auch mitkommen will. Gebe dann morgen Bescheid!


----------



## Chaotenkind (26. November 2008)

He fohns, war eine nette kleine Tour gestern, auch wenn es ein wenig geschneit und genieselt hat. Werde versuchen meine Beziehungen nach oben zu verbessern damit das mit dem blauen Himmel künftig besser klappt.


----------



## Instantcold (26. November 2008)

@ chaotenkind

Viel Erfolg mit dem Versuch, bezüglich des Wetters.

Ich habe fast immer Gegenwind, wenn ich mit fohns fahre  Oder es geht nur Bergauf 

Grüße
IC


----------



## Chaotenkind (26. November 2008)

> Viel Erfolg mit dem Versuch, bezüglich des Wetters.


 
Bislang antwortet der da oben nicht, vielleicht muß ich in einen seiner Vereine eintreten! 

Ja die Sprüche der Hundebesitzer sind bekannt, man hört sie ja ständig! Da springt einen so ein 60 kg Viech an, man sieht anschließend aus wie ein Schwein, die Klamotten sind zerrissen und dann kommt: "der will ja nur spielen". Ja aber ich nicht!


----------



## dandy (26. November 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Nur fürs Stammtischprotokoll. dandy: Ich komm auch mit Anhang  Könnt echt so langsam knapp werden mit den Plätzen, ich hoff da ist noch ein bisserl Luft nach oben. Soviel Leut hätt ich nicht erwartet



Ich war gestern Abend noch mal in unserem Stammtisch-Lokal und habe Bescheid gesagt, dass es ein paar Leute mehr werden könnten . Scheint aber kein Problem zu sein 

Aktueller Stand: 16 Personen

VG,
dandy


----------



## Kedi (26. November 2008)

dandy schrieb:


> Aktueller Stand: 16 Personen
> 
> VG,
> dandy



+1  = 17


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (26. November 2008)

Kedi schrieb:


> +1  = 17


----------



## Andreas (26. November 2008)

17 +0  = 17

... ich kann leider nicht.


----------



## fohns (26. November 2008)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> He fohns, war eine nette kleine Tour gestern, auch wenn es ein wenig geschneit und genieselt hat. Werde versuchen meine Beziehungen nach oben zu verbessern damit das mit dem blauen Himmel künftig besser klappt.



Das war wirklich eine schöne Tour!! Kalt war es nur am Anfang, aber das mit dem blauen Himmel... Ich hoffe auf Dich 



Instantcold schrieb:


> @ chaotenkind
> Viel Erfolg mit dem Versuch, bezüglich des Wetters.
> Ich habe fast immer Gegenwind, wenn ich mit fohns fahre  Oder es geht nur Bergauf
> Grüße
> IC



Ja das war ja wieder klar... 



Kedi schrieb:


> +1  = 17







Andreas schrieb:


> 17 +0  = 17
> ... ich kann leider nicht.



Schade...

Viele Grüße an alle vom 
Fohns


----------



## Erdi01 (27. November 2008)

Andreas schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da die Eisbärenseite nicht mehr vorhanden ist, habe ich als kurzfristige Lösung
> die Flickr-Gruppe "MTB Team Eisbären" gegründet.
> ...



... so, mittlerweile bin ich auch angekommen ... und habe gleich mal die Möglichkeit genutzt noch *unveröffentlichte Bilder von Jens (KillerN)* hochzuladen.

*Edith:* Was sind da jetzt schon für Unmengen an Bilder drin in den Gruppenpool


----------



## Chaotenkind (27. November 2008)

> dandy schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich war gestern Abend noch mal in unserem Stammtisch-Lokal und habe Bescheid gesagt, dass es ein paar Leute mehr werden könnten . Scheint aber kein Problem zu sein
> ...


----------



## Kedi (27. November 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/erdi01/3062279060/sizes/l/
...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (27. November 2008)

Kedi schrieb:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/erdi01/3062279060/sizes/l/
> ...


Ich dachte erst Du wolltest das eigentlich so verlinken ... aber jetzt habe ich's kappiert, KillerN auf Rennrad . Ich bin vllt der Einzige der so ein Bild vom ihm hatt ...


----------



## Lupo (27. November 2008)

...das war nur das warmfahr-rad beim 24h rennen in balduinstein
bei der 2. auflage wurde dieser fauxpas behoben und ein mtb mit strassenbereifung auf die rolle gestellt


----------



## Instantcold (27. November 2008)

@ WP-Team MAINSPACKEN

Ich habe da mal eine Frage an Euch 

Wird nochmal eine Fahrt von Euch vieren auf unserer Hausstrecke in nächster Zeit absolviert??

Bei der Tour-de-surprise, war doch noch ein Wunsch der Gruppe offen, dem ich gerne am Wendepunkt in Kleinostheim nachkommen möchte.
Sollte hat der Stimmung wegen vor Weihnachten statt finden 

Für alle die nicht wissen was Sie erwartet, einfach mitfahren und wenn möglich posten, damit keiner "leer ausgeht" und ich planen kann 


Off-Topic: Heute steht wieder ein Besuch im KH-Wasserlos an, hoffe doch mal dass ich ab nächster Woche mit der Krankengymnasik beginnen darf. Mehr ab heute Mittag 

Grüße

IC


----------



## fohns (27. November 2008)

MM, Chaotenkind, Dandy....
was ist denn heute abend mit Spacken??
Ich bin leider bis ca. 17.00 Uhr nicht mehr online (hab auch mein Handy nicht mit).
Ebenso weiß ich nicht genau, ab wann ich könnte 
Sagt doch mal was an, und ich seh zu, dass ich dazukommen kann.

Viele Grüße
fohns.


----------



## Chaotenkind (27. November 2008)

> fohns schrieb:
> 
> 
> > MM, Chaotenkind, Dandy....
> ...


 
Hallo fohns,

bei mir geht leider nichts, bekommen heute nachmittag neue Küche, das hatte ich völlig verschwitzt (ist ja auch nicht so wichtig ). Meiner einer würde mich zwar fahren lassen aber das möchte ich ihm dann doch nicht antun zumal man mich gestern fahrtechnisch ganz schön gequält hat! Schaun mer mal am WE!

Grüße
Chaotenkind


----------



## missmarple (27. November 2008)

Instantcold schrieb:


> @ WP-Team MAINSPACKEN
> 
> Ich habe da mal eine Frage an Euch
> 
> ...



Na, das sollte sich doch mal organisieren lassen! 
Hmmm, ich schlage mal den 11. Dezember (übernächsten Donnerstag) als gemeinsamen Termin vor... Wie schaut's bei der Mainspacken-Herrenriege aus?



Instantcold schrieb:


> Off-Topic: Heute steht wieder ein Besuch im KH-Wasserlos an, hoffe doch mal dass ich ab nächster Woche mit der Krankengymnasik beginnen darf. Mehr ab heute Mittag



Na, dann drück ich mal die Daumen! 




fohns schrieb:


> was ist denn heute abend mit Spacken??
> Ich bin leider bis ca. 17.00 Uhr nicht mehr online (hab auch mein Handy nicht mit).
> Ebenso weiß ich nicht genau, ab wann ich könnte



Bin dabei - ruf an, wann Du kannst. Bis dahin sollte ich auch meinen Plattfuss von gestern (diesmal zum Glück erst kurz vor der Haustüre...) behoben haben... 

Grüsse,
marple.


----------



## Instantcold (27. November 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> Hmmm, ich schlage mal den 11. Dezember (übernächsten Donnerstag) als gemeinsamen Termin vor... Wie schaut's bei der Mainspacken-Herrenriege aus?



Am 11. Dezember kann ich leider nicht, da ist die Weihnachtsfeier von der Firma, sorry...

Grüße
IC


----------



## Instantcold (27. November 2008)

Nun zu den guten Nachrichten 

Es geht, Gesundheitlich, Bergauf  auch ohne dich fohns 

Ab nächster Woche beginnt die Krankengymnasik und ab heute darf ich zuhause den Gips abmachen und langsam mit bewegungen beginnen.

Kurzer Zwischenstand:

Heilungsprozess: ca. 60%
Bewegsungsmöglichkeit: ca. 50%
Belastbarkeit: 0%

Alles persönliches Empfinden!! 

Grüße
IC


----------



## Google (27. November 2008)

Instantcold schrieb:


> Bei der Tour-de-surprise, war doch noch ein Wunsch der Gruppe offen, dem ich gerne am Wendepunkt in Kleinostheim nachkommen möchte.


Ööhm..Hab ich schon wieder was verpasst oder nicht richtig aufgepasst?  Nächste Woche bin ich jedenfalls wieder dabei, bzw. biet was an, vielleicht geht was...was auch immer  

Mein gesundheitliches Befinden heute lässt jedenfalls kein Jammern mehr zu, am WE kann ich auf alle Fälle wieder fahren. Jipiee!!

Ich werde allerdings wieder eine meiner berühmt berüchtigten Geheimtouren fahren  Das heißt: Kein LMB! Da ich erst mal wieder reinkommen muß, fahr ich ganz und gar mein Tempo, schöööön locker, mit Standpausen zwischendrin und höre einfach auf wenn ich kein Bock mehr habe  Wer sich meinen egoistischen Zwängen anpassen kann und möchte, darf gerne mitfahren. Ich fahre am Sonntag und zwar im Gelände. Interessenten werden um eine Privatnachricht erbeten  

Kommende Woche stelle ich wieder meine Touren rein. ENDLICH!! :Einmal Mainspacken und einmal Gelände wieder sehr locker 


Ich bin glücklich...


----------



## Instantcold (27. November 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Ööhm..Hab ich schon wieder was verpasst oder nicht richtig aufgepasst?  Nächste Woche bin ich jedenfalls wieder dabei, bzw. biet was an, vielleicht geht was...was auch immer



Hattest du es damals nicht als "Wunsch" geäussert???
Auf jedenfall, warst du mit dabei 

Dann wird es ja wieder eine Tour-de-Surprise für dich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kedi (27. November 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ... aber jetzt habe ich's kappiert, KillerN auf Rennrad . Ich bin vllt der Einzige der so ein Bild vom ihm hatt ...


....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





....


----------



## dandy (28. November 2008)

fohns schrieb:


> MM, Chaotenkind, Dandy....
> was ist denn heute abend mit Spacken??
> Ich bin leider bis ca. 17.00 Uhr nicht mehr online (hab auch mein Handy nicht mit).
> Ebenso weiß ich nicht genau, ab wann ich könnte
> ...




Sorry, kam erst spät von der Arbeit und konnte erst gegen 19:15 Uhr Richtung Kleinostheim starten, habe Euch aber nicht getroffen.  
20:25 Uhr war ich am Wendepunkt ... und ich war soooo allein...  

Viele Grüße,
Dandy


----------



## missmarple (28. November 2008)

dandy schrieb:


> Sorry, kam erst spät von der Arbeit und konnte erst gegen 19:15 Uhr Richtung Kleinostheim starten, habe Euch aber nicht getroffen.
> 20:25 Uhr war ich am Wendepunkt ... und ich war soooo allein...



Ach herrje! *tätschel*  Hmmm, dann schätze ich mal, dass wir uns vermutlich am Kaktus/Sportplatz verfehlt haben... Der Herr Präsident und meine Wenigkeit waren gegen 1845 am Wendepunkt und haben um ca. 1945 wieder das Druckhaus passiert. 

Grüsse, marple.


----------



## Instantcold (28. November 2008)

Instantcold schrieb:


> @ WP-Team MAINSPACKEN
> 
> Ich habe da mal eine Frage an Euch
> 
> ...



Wie sieht es denn nächste Woche bei Euch aus???

Wenn Ihr jetzt so oft den MRW in anspruch nehmt, sollte es doch nächste Woche klappen, oder??
Dann sollte sich auch keiner Verpassen 


Ich schlage mal nächsten Donnerstag, den 4.12. vor.

Soll ich für Euch einen LMB machen??? 

Grüße
IC


----------



## missmarple (28. November 2008)

Instantcold schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn nächste Woche bei Euch aus???



Bei mir schlecht, da ich mich jobbedingt für nächste Woche nicht festlegen kann. Werde wenn überhaupt, dann wohl erst spät fahren können. Die Woche darauf bin ich Montag bis Mittwoch wieder in München/Freising...


----------



## Chaotenkind (28. November 2008)

> Instantcold schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wie sieht es denn nächste Woche bei Euch aus???
> ...


----------



## dandy (28. November 2008)

Instantcold schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn nächste Woche bei Euch aus???



Bei mir sieht es am 04.12. auch gut aus 

VG,
Dandy


----------



## missmarple (28. November 2008)

_*offtopic on*_
Wir hatten's doch letzten Sonntag von Montageständern... Hab mich letztendlich für den PSC-9 von Park Tool entschieden und bin nach dem ersten Test zufrieden! 
"Leer" wirkt er zwar etwas gakelig wenn man mal ein wenig dran ruckelt, stabilisiert sich aber ordentlich durch das Radgewicht und steht dann wackelfrei. An der Klemme gibt's auch nichts auszusetzen und er lässt sich - ohne ihn auseinanderbauen zu müssen - auf ein halbwegs handliches Format bringen.  
_offtopic off*_


----------



## drinkandbike (28. November 2008)

@marple.....brav gekauft Schaf!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (28. November 2008)

@[email protected] Ich hab mich zukünftig auf das Gelände für die Donnerstage mit Frank (Alpencrosspartner) eingeschossen weil er da nur kann. Sprich: _In der Regel_ (Wetter- und Termineabhängig) an Dienstagen Mainspacking, an Donnerstagen Gelände und am WE ein Tour nach Laune oder  was halt angeboten wird.

Eigentlich kann ich also am Donnerstag nicht, es sei denn ich fühl mich noch nicht nach Gelände. Das entscheide ich mal lieber kurzfristig.

Allen Wochenendtourern schon mal viel Spass. Was wird den so überhaupt gefahren bzw. angeboten 

Grüße

Google


----------



## Instantcold (28. November 2008)

dann die Frage in die Runde was wäre mit Dienstag den 2.12.???

Ich bin vollkommen flexibel, auch wenn ich jetzt wieder das Schwimmbad besuche 

Grüße

IC


----------



## Erdi01 (28. November 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Allen Wochenendtourern schon mal viel Spass. Was wird den so überhaupt gefahren bzw. angeboten
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Google


... ob ich Spaß haben werde, entscheidet mein Knie Sonntag morgen .  Wenn's ja sagt bin ich bei Loti am Start . Wenn's nein sagt schaue ich mir das Adventkerzchen an ...

*Kreis Offenbach Tour *​


----------



## Google (28. November 2008)

Hey instant wegen mir mußte jetzt net alles umkrempeln  Man kanns nicht allen recht machen 

@[email protected] Die Tour vom loti reizt mich ja auch sehr. Auch endlich mal ne passable Startzeit  Aber nach 14 Tagen Bikepause noch nix für mich. Ich muß mich leider auf eine lockere Tour in unseren Gefilden einschießen


----------



## fohns (29. November 2008)

IC:
Bei mir siehts es nächste Woche nicht gut aus. Mittwoch und Donnerstag gehts nicht, Dienstag nur nach sehr spontaner Entscheidung.
Freut mich wegen der guten Besserung!!

Dandy
Ja schade. Trotz Beleuchtungsbefeuerung nicht gesehen 

Wochenende
Auch fürs WE bin ich noch unentschlossen


----------



## missmarple (29. November 2008)

@drinkandbike: möööhhh!!! 

@fohns: und, schon entschieden, ob's die lange oder doch eine kürzere Variante wird???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (29. November 2008)

Grüzi

ich hab mir vorgenommen die kommende Woche wieder einzusteigen.  Deshalb auch schon meine Tourenangebote:

*Mainspacking am Dienstag​*
*LOCKER im Gelände am Donnerstag*​
Ich glaub ich muß für meine morgige Einfahrrunde ne Winterhose anziehen. Darauf hab ich gar kein Bock


----------



## BlackTrek (29. November 2008)

So, jetzt hab ich tatsächlich mein Switch in den Radkoffer gebastelt bekommen! Ich bin soooooo stolz! 





Und ich musste nur die Gabel mit einem Spanngurt zusammenzwingen. Und den Dämpfer ausbauen. Und das Schaltwerk und das Schaltauge abschrauben. Und eine von den Bremsscheiben. Dann ging eigentlich alles ganz normal wie beim Rennrad auch (Pedale ab, Lenker ab, Luft raus). Und die Protektoren gingen sogar auch noch rein! 

So sieht das Ding normalerweise aus:




Morgen gehts dann also nach La Palma. Ich bin zwar nach meinem länglichen Erkältungsdrama alles andere als fit, aber egal. 

Bleibt mir ja alle gesund und behaltet die Gummi-Seite unten. Bis in einer guten Woche!


----------



## Lupo (29. November 2008)

dann merk dir nur wies geht das dus für den rückflug auch wieder so gut hinbekommst

viel spass auf la palma


----------



## Erdi01 (29. November 2008)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Morgen gehts dann also nach La Palma.



... und ich sitz nicht mit im Flieger, wegen meinem dummen Knie. Wäre wirklich gern mim *Hollandrad* mitgekommen  Viel Spaß ... und wozu Kondition, geht doch eh nur bergab  denk ich ...

Übrings kann man sich noch nicht mal unbemerkt im HiBike tummeln  Habe ein paar Kleinigkeiten für's *BadBoy* rausgetragen und mir mal die langbeinigen Französinnen genauer betrachtet ... *@K13*, ist Deine eigentlich von dort ??? Und wie is sie so ???


----------



## karsten13 (30. November 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> und mir mal die langbeinigen Französinnen genauer betrachtet ... *@K13*, ist Deine eigentlich von dort ??? Und wie is sie so ???



sie ist von HiBike. Aber - total peinlich - sie durfte immer noch net raus  .

Wenn ich mir die Touren mit dem Stevens so betrachte, seit ich das Lapierre habe, war das auch gut so. Neben diversen Defekten (platt, Schaltwerk abgerissen) gab's heut auch 2 Stürze  .

Zudem gibt's im Taunus unten Schlamm und oben Schnee (teilw. schon Eis). Also wird wohl auch heute das Stevens mit den Spikes ran müssen ...

... ach so, wie im Nachbarfred schon gepostet, plane ich 12:00 Hohemark - wenn ich denn rechtzeitig aus dem Bett komme 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## fohns (30. November 2008)

MM
Die lange. Die sehr lange. Wird heute probeweise abestrampelt und demnächst (im Falle auftretender Begeisterung) hier angeboten.

BlackTrek
Sieht interessant aus. Viel Spaß im Urlaub!

Google
Ich schau mal, ob ich mich am Dienstag dranhängen kann. Vielleicht weiß ich morgen schon mehr.


----------



## missmarple (30. November 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Übrings kann man sich noch nicht mal unbemerkt im HiBike tummeln



Das ging mir am Donnerstag auch so, als mir dort ein paar alte Bekannte aus dem Taunus über den Weg gelaufen sind... 




fohns schrieb:


> MM
> Die lange. Die sehr lange. Wird heute probeweise abestrampelt und demnächst (im Falle auftretender Begeisterung) hier angeboten.



Dann viel Spass beim Probefahren. Ist bei mir heute wie bereits angekündigt zeitlich leider nicht drin...


----------



## Google (30. November 2008)

@[email protected] Viel Spass auf Palma  Bei dem Wetter hier kann man nur neidisch werden.

@[email protected] Dir weiterhin gute und vor allem endlich mal schnelleBesserung. Meine Wünsche basieren vor allem aus Eigennutz 

@fohns....wird zum Abenteurer und Guide  Ich bin gespannt was Du uns zukünftig alles anbieten wirst

So, jetzt wirds Radel gecheckt, bissi Wasser ins Gesicht, eingemummt und dann werden die Scheibenbremsen ein bisserl eingefahren


----------



## Erdi01 (30. November 2008)

Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Dir weiterhin gute und vor allem endlich mal schnelleBesserung. Meine Wünsche basieren vor allem aus Eigennutz


Danke ... soso, wozu willst Du mich den nutzen  
Ich roller dann gleich mal rüber nach Dreieich, Loti Hallo sagen ... Knie hatt Ja gesagt.


----------



## loti (30. November 2008)

Hallo,
das schöne Wetter brachte viele Biker dazu bei der Trailtour mitzufahren. Wir umrundeten den Gehspitzweiher, den Langener Waldsee und die Bulau mit einigen netten Trails. Leider gab es am Schluss zwei Platten, so dass etwas später wurde. Nach 66 km kamen wir um 15 Uhr 30 wieder in Dreieich an.
loti
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/234374
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/234375
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/3/3/2/3/6/_/large/Trailtour30-11-b3k.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (30. November 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Danke ... soso, wozu willst Du mich den nutzen


 Wozu schon Aalder  Und alles Klaro? Das Knie noch im grünen Bereich?

Meine Einrollrunde nach 14 Tagen Zwangspause hat mir richtig Spass gemacht: Schön im Wald rumgecruist, mal wieder die Ruhe und das eigene Tempo genossen. Gute frische Luft schnabuliert  ABER *Jammermodusan* Mein lieber Herr Gesangsverein  2,5 Stunden wirklich gemütlich gefahren, hab aber leider notieren müssen, dass meine Fitness irgendwo im Keller rumliegt. Die muß ich erst mal suchen und Stufe für Stufe wieder nach oben ins Helle holen Das braucht wohl jetzt einige Zeit*Jammermodusaus*


Google schrieb:


> *Mainspacking am Dienstag​*
> *LOCKER im Gelände am Donnerstag*​


Deswegen bitte ich auch die möglichen Mitfahrer beim zweiten Termin das "LOCKER" zu beachten. Eigentlich müßt ich erst mal alleine fahren....(kann aber irgendwie net )

@[email protected] War ja richtig was los bei Dir. Wenn ich wieder fit bin und die Startzeiten so bleiben, bin ich sicherlich mal wieder dabei 

Grüße

Google


----------



## fohns (30. November 2008)

MM, Google
Naja. Ein Abenteuer wars schon. Gutes Wetter war ja auch 
Aber schlammig. Bäh! Das war vorerst die letzte Geländetour.

Viele Grüße vom 
fohns


----------



## Erdi01 (30. November 2008)

Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] War ja richtig was los bei Dir.


... kann ich bestätigen, ich glaube ich habe *ZWÖLF* gezählt  Da mußte der Langener Waldseetrail wegen Überfüllung geschlossen werden  Habe mich gefragt, ob ich den im hellen eigentlich schon jemals gesehen habe  Mein Knie hatt's soweit mitgemacht. Halt ohne Druck auf dem Pedal und ohne Wiegetritt.

Mal gespannt wieviel am Freitag am Start sind  ...

*N8Ride Rückersbacher Schlucht am Freitag*​


----------



## missmarple (30. November 2008)

fohns schrieb:


> Aber schlammig. Bäh! Das war vorerst die letzte Geländetour.



Ach komm, Dein Rad wiegt doch nicht so viel - da fällt so ein Kilochen Schlamm doch nicht so arg ins Gewicht!  




Erdi01 schrieb:


> Mal gespannt wieviel am Freitag am Start sind  ...
> 
> *N8Ride Rückersbacher Schlucht am Freitag*​



Ich hab mich mal angemeldet, weiss aber noch nicht genau, wo ich einsteige und ob ich komplett mitfahre - schaun mer mal...


Dienstag bin ich nicht dabei - das ist definitiv zu früh für mich.


----------



## missmarple (30. November 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> Erdi01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Mal gespannt wieviel am Freitag am Start sind  ...
> ...



Sorry, Kommando zurück! Ich habe terminlich was durcheinandergebracht - diesen Freitag klappt's leider nicht......


----------



## karsten13 (1. Dezember 2008)

hab ich euch eigentlich schon mit den Bildern vom Wochenende gequält?


----------



## Lupo (1. Dezember 2008)

mit dem anblick so schöner fotos kannste mich net quälen, mich würde höchstens der gedanke quälen selbst in der kälte da rumfahrn zu müssen

wir warn gestern auf "satteleinstelltour" auf der hohen strasse unterwegs. nicht so viel blauer himmel aber dafür schnee und eisfrei.


----------



## theobviousfaker (1. Dezember 2008)

Seh ich auch so. So warme Kleidung hab ich gar nicht um das genießen zu können


----------



## Lupo (1. Dezember 2008)

was kälte und nässe betrifft biste doch nahezu schmerzfrei [an letztes ostern denk] und wenn man versucht mim karsten mitzuhalten kommt man schon ganz schnell auf betriebstemperatur
aber mal was anderes: habn track ausgebuddelt der ne runde über vilbeler und kilianstädter wald, bissl hohe strasse und zurück durchs maintaler unterholz beschreibt. jemand interesse das mal an nem sa/so mit einigermassen wetterverhältnisse abzufahren??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fohns (1. Dezember 2008)

Google
Bin definitiv am Dienstag nicht dabei.
Komm nicht früh genug raus.

Erdi
Leider klappt es am Freitag bei mir nicht


----------



## Google (1. Dezember 2008)

Ei da muß ich ja echt mal alleine fahren! Da werde ich wohl meinen alten MP3 Player aktivieren müssen. Aber wenn ich so die Wettervorhersagen sehe, kann es sowohl morgen als auch am Donnerstag regnerisch werden  Mal gucken, vielleicht zieh ich ausnahmsweise Regenjacke- und Hose an. Ich muß doch wieder fahren 

@[email protected] Interesse schon aber bei der Jahreszeit? Ich hatte in der Region und in dieser Jahreszeit schon öfters eher schlechte Erlebnisse: So nen richtig fetten, lehmigen Schlamm. Seit dem kann ich mich für das Revier nicht mehr sooo begeistern. Da lobe ich mir meine Waldautobahnen . Oder bin ich da jetzt völlig voreingenommen  Im Gegenzug dazu biete ich gerne auch ne recht schlammfreie, *lockere* und nicht so höhenmeterbehaftete Tour im Vorderspessart an wenns erwünscht ist. Mit Kaffeepause versteht sich

Fürn Donnerstag hat sich ja schon einer angemeldet 

Grüße

Google


----------



## Instantcold (1. Dezember 2008)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Seh ich auch so. So warme Kleidung hab ich gar nicht um das genießen zu können



Wenn du genug strampelst auf deinem Bike sollte es dir schon warm werden 



 Ich will auch wieder Biken


----------



## Erdi01 (1. Dezember 2008)

Jetzt weis ich auch endlich warum Lupo keine Bilder vom vorletzten Samstag postet, weil damit würde er seiner eigenener Aussage ...


Lupo schrieb:


> *mich würde höchstens der gedanke quälen selbst in der kälte da rumfahrn zu müssen*


... wiedersprechen 



Lupo schrieb:


> aber mal was anderes: habn track ausgebuddelt der ne runde über vilbeler und kilianstädter wald, bissl hohe strasse und zurück durchs maintaler unterholz beschreibt. jemand interesse das mal an nem sa/so mit einigermassen wetterverhältnisse abzufahren??


Ich freue mich über jedes Tourenangebot und wäre dabei  In dem Zusammenhang fällt mir auch eine Retrotour namens "Bierhannes" ein 

*@MM, Fohns*, kann man nix machen, aber ich kenne die Tour und viele mehr. Kann man jederzeit wiederholen, egal ob bei Tag oder Nacht. Wenn hier wieder mehr Interessenten/innen erscheihnen könnt man(n) durchaus wieder aktiv werden ...


----------



## missmarple (1. Dezember 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@MM, Fohns*, kann man nix machen, aber ich kenne die Tour und viele mehr. Kann man jederzeit wiederholen, egal ob bei Tag oder Nacht. Wenn hier wieder mehr Interessenten/innen erscheihnen könnt man(n) durchaus wieder aktiv werden ...


----------



## theobviousfaker (1. Dezember 2008)

Lupo schrieb:


> aber mal was anderes: habn track ausgebuddelt der ne runde über vilbeler und kilianstädter wald, bissl hohe strasse und zurück durchs maintaler unterholz beschreibt. jemand interesse das mal an nem sa/so mit einigermassen wetterverhältnisse abzufahren??



Vorschlag angenommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (1. Dezember 2008)

Lupo schrieb:


> und wenn man versucht mim karsten mitzuhalten kommt man schon ganz schnell auf betriebstemperatur



Babbel 

Fahrt mal nebenan mit, da fall ich hinten raus 

@Kedi: Glückwunsch zum JTT-Startplatz 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Chaotenkind (2. Dezember 2008)

> [aber mal was anderes: habn track ausgebuddelt der ne runde über vilbeler und kilianstädter wald, bissl hohe strasse und zurück durchs maintaler unterholz beschreibt. jemand interesse das mal an nem sa/so mit einigermassen wetterverhältnisse abzufahren??


[/QUOTE] 

Jaa... wenn es nicht gerade das kommende Wochenende ist! Ansonsten, Samstags wäre gut, da Sonntag Teamtraining angesagt ist (uns ich habs nötig, seufz).
Der Kilianstädter Wald läuft bei uns unter "Büdesheimer Wäldchen" und dort läßt es sich wirklich ganz nett fahren. Meinst du den Trail der teilweise hinter dem Sportplatz vorbei geht? Da hab ich mir im Sommer mal nen Vorderreifen platt gefahren, war schon leicht dunkel und plötzlich sprang vor mir eine spitze Wurzel auf den Weg, hab sie erst im letzten Moment gesehen und bin seitlich an ihr vorbeigeschrammt.


----------



## Lupo (2. Dezember 2008)

stimmt, irgendwo gehts hinter nem sportplatz vorbei und da gibts auch kleine spitze baumstümpfe etc war da vor einiger zeit mal mit christian und blacky...

@erdi: bilder gibts jetzt. guggst du hier 

@karsten: ach die meinste...ich überleg als vor was die angst haben dass die immer so zügig unterwegs sind

@goggle: kenn die strecke auch net so genau, gibt also ne überraschungstour aber so lernt man neue wege kennen


----------



## Google (2. Dezember 2008)

Hast ja recht. Ich zieh mir halt ein Kondom über Bike und Körper dann gehts schon 

Wenn Du was machst bin ich dabei wenn nicht andere Zwänge dem entgegen stehen


----------



## Adrenalino (2. Dezember 2008)

Uäh, bei den Verhältnissen würd ich persönlich ja net die obergeilen Trails im "Städter Wäldsche" unter die Stollen nehmen, is ja wie auf Schmierseife bzw. Glatteis fahn.....aber misch fracht eh kaaner 
Mir wärs allein schon wegen den vielen Wurzeln zu gefährlich......derzeit......weils halt so nass ist......

@Google
Ich glaub des wird erstma nix mit unserer Tour wenn des Dreggswetter so weiter geht  Am Sonntag hatte ich noch Hoffnung "wenns jetzt mal ne Woche trocken bleibt" aber so?........


----------



## Chaotenkind (2. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Google,

mir ist es heute einfach zu naß von oben. Werde mich lieber um die noch zu verlegenden Fliesen im Flur vor meiner Wohnung kümmern nachdem ich den, mittlerweile rausgerissenen, Teppichboden mit meinem Bike gründlich versaut habe. Aber ich muß jetzt mal langsam damit fertig werden, sonst gibt es irgendwann mecker!

Gruß
Chaotenkind


----------



## Google (2. Dezember 2008)

@[email protected] Ich seh die Tour schon im neuen Jahr. Wie schon vor längerer Zeit befürchtet, haben wir ausnahmsweise mal wieder einen recht kalten und wohl leider auch nassen Winter.

@[email protected] Macht nix. Ich pfeif mir noch einen leckeren Espresso (der gerne immer wieder Expresso geannt wird ) in die Schnud, Regenklamotten an, MP3- Player auf volle Lautstärke gedreht  und dann lasse mer den Google frei.

Und immer schön im Takt: *BUMMBUMMBUMM*


----------



## Erdi01 (2. Dezember 2008)

Lupo schrieb:


> @erdi: bilder gibts jetzt. guggst du hier


Brav  Bist jetzt auch in der *Eisbären Teamgallerie*, ich darf auch Ja oder nein sagen 

*Da ist auch noch Platz für viele Andere ... 
*
Frage mich auch immer was die High Level Jungs von Ihren "Gewalttouren" um die Zeit haben  Halt Jeder wie er's braucht ...  Siehe Google


----------



## Google (2. Dezember 2008)

Joh..Heut einen auf Headbanger gemacht ...So ähnlich


----------



## Instantcold (2. Dezember 2008)

nur gut, das ich meine Runde Zwangs-Walken schon Mittags absolviert habe und zum Zeitpunkt der Google-Runde im Schwimmbad war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## missmarple (3. Dezember 2008)

Dem Herrn Mainspacken-Präsidenten von und zu fohns die herzlichsten Glückwünsche zum Wiegenfeste! 

Yours,
marple.


----------



## Erdi01 (3. Dezember 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> Dem Herrn Mainspacken-Präsidenten von und zu fohns die herzlichsten Glückwünsche zum Wiegenfeste!
> 
> Yours,
> marple.


auch das noch  ... DITO  ... und G8


----------



## Chaotenkind (3. Dezember 2008)

> Dem Herrn Mainspacken-Präsidenten von und zu fohns die herzlichsten Glückwünsche zum Wiegenfeste!


 
Oha, dann man auch meinen herzlichsten Glühstrumpf!


----------



## Kedi (3. Dezember 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> Dem Herrn Mainspacken-Präsidenten von und zu fohns die herzlichsten Glückwünsche zum Wiegenfeste!
> Yours,
> marple.



missmarple, 00:04 Uhr ist mir eindeutig vieeel zuuu früühhhh ....  

Zum Geburtstag meine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 an den Mittelblattfahrer  .


----------



## Kedi (3. Dezember 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> @Kedi: Glückwunsch zum JTT-Startplatz
> 
> Gruss,
> Karsten.




Danke  ! Etappe 5. und 6. .... ohne Worte. 

Aber du bist 2009 wirklich nicht dabei? 
Kein Bock mehr? Auszeit? Strecke zu langweilig?


----------



## missmarple (3. Dezember 2008)

Kedi schrieb:


> missmarple, 00:04 Uhr ist mir eindeutig vieeel zuuu früühhhh ....



Mir 07:04 Uhr auch - wobei sich 07:31 Uhr nur unwesentlich unterscheidet...


----------



## Lanzelot (3. Dezember 2008)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag 

Gruss


----------



## Andreas (3. Dezember 2008)

Von mir auch einen herzlichen Glückwunsch fohns


----------



## dandy (3. Dezember 2008)

Auch auf diesem Kanal noch mal die herzlichsten Glückwünsche an unseren fohns!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (3. Dezember 2008)

hey fohns,

von mir auch noch alles gute zum burztach


----------



## Miss Marple (3. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Fohns, ich wünsch dir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag 

Gruß Martina


----------



## Google (3. Dezember 2008)

* Happy Birthday Olli !! ​*


----------



## rocky_mountain (3. Dezember 2008)

Hi Oli,

alles gute zum Geburtstag.

// Rocky


----------



## karsten13 (3. Dezember 2008)

von mir auch noch  @fohns



Kedi schrieb:


> Etappe 5. und 6. .... ohne Worte.
> 
> Aber du bist 2009 wirklich nicht dabei?
> Kein Bock mehr? Auszeit? Strecke zu langweilig?



Die 6. Etappe ist der Hammer, so ne lange Etappe gab's noch nie!
Nein, ich bin *wirklich* nicht dabei. Es sind verschiedene Gründe. Nach 3 Teilnahmen wiederholt sich doch vieles, da ist kaum ein Pass dabei,
den ich noch nicht gefahren bin. Ausserdem geht die Tendenz immer weiter weg vom RR zum MTB. Zur Strecke selbst hab ich mich hier ausgelassen.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Mtb Ede (3. Dezember 2008)

und von mir auch noch Oli

vielleicht geht ja mal wieder was zusammen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (4. Dezember 2008)

Moin moin allerseits 

aufgrund der vorherrschenden Wetterlage sage ich die heutige Tour ab. Bei dem Schnee(matsch), der in den etwas höheren Lagen sein dürfte, sind auch ausgesuchte Wege nicht wirklich gut zu fahren.

Noch ist ab heutenachmittag ergiebiger Regen angesagt, so dass ein Ausweichen auf dem Mainradweg auch wenig Sinn machen dürfte.

Ich schau mir aber nochmals die aktuelle Vorhersage für heutemittag an und melde mich wenn ich dann doch am Main spacken werde.

Grüße

Google


----------



## Lanzelot (4. Dezember 2008)

Moin,

@Google

Na als "Trailelefanten*saubä*r" sollte Dir ja Dreck und Schlamm nix ausmachen.

Ich bin Dir aber net wirklich böse wegen Heute. Bin um 15:30 Uhr noch mit einem Meeting im Büro beschenkt worden, sodass es bei mir heute ohnehin knapp geworden wäre 

Morgen der Nightride klappt auch nicht, da ich Abends und den ganzen Samstag an der VHS bin, Sonntag ist Kino mit meinen Jubgs angesagt und dann ist die Woche wieder rum und ich hab nix gemacht 

Aber ich hoffe auf nächste Woche, vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal wieder (vor dem 19.12.)

Gruss
Stephan


----------



## fohns (4. Dezember 2008)

Vielen Dank, Missmarple, Erdi, Chaotenkind, Kedi, Lanzelot, Andreas, Dandy, Lupo, Miss Marple, Google, Rocky, Karsten13, MTB-Ede und alle anderen für die Geburtstagsgrüße!! 


Wobei das hier: 





Kedi schrieb:


> Mittelblattfahrer


 den ersten Höhenmeter am Tag ausgelöst hat... 

Viele Grüße an Alle vom 
fohns.


----------



## Chaotenkind (4. Dezember 2008)

> aufgrund der vorherrschenden Wetterlage sage ich die heutige Tour ab. Bei dem Schnee(matsch), der in den etwas höheren Lagen sein dürfte, sind auch ausgesuchte Wege nicht wirklich gut zu fahren.
> 
> Noch ist ab heutenachmittag ergiebiger Regen angesagt, so dass ein Ausweichen auf dem Mainradweg auch wenig Sinn machen dürfte.


 
Und ich wollte extra heute noch zu meinem Dealer und mir eine Regenhose für heute nachmittag zu holen!
Naja, schaun mer mal wie es heute nachmittag aussieht, habe schon Entzugserscheinungen, letzte Woche Mittwoch zuletzt gefahren, meine Kondition geht den Bach runter!


----------



## missmarple (4. Dezember 2008)

Wenn sich an dem Zustand da draussen nichts ändert, werde ich heute wohl mal wieder die Rolle quälen...


----------



## Google (4. Dezember 2008)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Und ich wollte extra heute noch zu meinem Dealer und mir eine Regenhose für heute nachmittag zu holen!
> Naja, schaun mer mal wie es heute nachmittag aussieht, habe schon Entzugserscheinungen, letzte Woche Mittwoch zuletzt gefahren, meine Kondition geht den Bach runter!


 Nun...meinetwegen können wir auch gerne den heiligen Schwur leisten, dass wir heutenachmittag fahren, egal wie das Wetter wird........ Ich wäre (bei der Schlammschlacht) dabei.

Ich müßte es aber dann schon bis circa 14:00 Uhr wissen, weil ich mich ansonsten  zuhause für den Weihnachtseinkauf empfehle und dass muß  vorab noch etwas geplant werden (Kinderbetreuung für das zu beschenkende Kind). ABER: Falls wir Gelände fahren, wirds sehr locker, da ich im Gegensatz zu Deiner Fitness mom keine habe.

Na? trauste Dich? Geteilter Schlamm ist halber Schlamm oder so ähnlich. Vielleicht gibts ja noch ein paar Hardliner


----------



## Chaotenkind (4. Dezember 2008)

> Google schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Nun...meinetwegen können wir auch gerne den heiligen Schwur leisten, dass wir heutenachmittag fahren, egal wie das Wetter wird........ Ich wäre (bei der Schlammschlacht) dabei.
> ...


 
Du kommst leider zu spät, meiner einer hat mich vor einer Stunde zum Türrahmenstreichen am heutigen späten Nachmittag eingeteilt. Danach werde ich mich wohl mal auf dem Ergometer quälen.

Geh man schön Weihnachtsgeschenke kaufen, sonst kriege ich die Schuld wenn das Kind unterm Tannenbaum leer ausgeht!

Nee, davon abgesehen hat sich für heute Nachmittag noch ein Architekt mit Beratungsbedarf angekündigt, ich komme warscheinlich nicht rechtzeitig raus um pünktlich am Druckhaus zu sein, weil ca. 40 min. Fahrzeit mit dem Rad von mir bis Hanau-Steinheim.


----------



## Google (4. Dezember 2008)

Meine Allerliebste lass ich auch immer gerne renovieren 

Wird wohl auch besser sein heute nicht zu fahren 

Vielleicht klappts ja nächste Woche.

@[email protected] Am Sonntag biet ich zu 99% etwas im Spessart an. Es soll ja besser werden. Es sei denn Lupo will Nähe Hohe Strasse Schlamm umpflügen


----------



## Chaotenkind (4. Dezember 2008)

> Google schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Meine Allerliebste lass ich auch immer gerne renovieren
> ...


 
Kannst Du mir am Samstag ne SMS schicken, wenn feststeht ob und wann ihr am Sonntag fahrt, weil bin am Wochenende nicht online!

Güsse


----------



## Kedi (5. Dezember 2008)

fohns schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, Missmarple, Erdi, Chaotenkind, Kedi, Lanzelot, Andreas, Dandy, Lupo, Miss Marple, Google, Rocky, Karsten13, MTB-Ede und alle anderen für die Geburtstagsgrüße!!
> 
> Wobei das hier:
> 
> ...





  
Mach dir nichts draus, wir haben alle klein angefangen  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## troll (5. Dezember 2008)

moin 

terminerinnerung ....am 07.12 bornheimer hang / eissporthalle 

34. frankfurter rad cross 


salü
t.


----------



## Google (5. Dezember 2008)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Kannst Du mir am Samstag ne SMS schicken, wenn feststeht ob und wann ihr am Sonntag fahrt, weil bin am Wochenende nicht online!
> 
> Güsse


Klar, kann ich machen


----------



## theobviousfaker (5. Dezember 2008)

Jetzt hats mich auch erwischt. Die ganze Woche über hatte ich nen Hals und ich dachte gestern war der Höhepunkt, aber heute gehts mir richtig dreckküüüsch  Mal gucken, ich bin da recht schnell in der Regeneration, vielleicht geht morgen was.


----------



## Google (5. Dezember 2008)

Sodele 

*Lockere Tour im Spessart am Sonntag​*
Wetter soll gut werden, es werden vorwiegend nur schlammfreie Wege gefahren. Auf Main hab ich mom kein Bock. Die Geschwindigkeit wird schöön locker, fahrbar für alle. Ich freue mich wie immer auf jeden Mitfahrer  Kuchenpause ist wie immer Pflicht 

Startzeit kann ich auch auf 11:00 Uhr schieben wenns was bringt.

Bis bald im Wald

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (5. Dezember 2008)

Kedi schrieb:


> Mach dir nichts draus, wir haben alle klein angefangen  .


... und manche haben irgendwann beschlossen nicht mehr weiterzuwachsen  
Zum Beispiel auch diese *Kleene* hier, die gleich wieder wie wild um sich schlägt. Fernseher an, gleich geht's los ... 



troll schrieb:


> moin
> 
> terminerinnerung ....am 07.12 bornheimer hang / eissporthalle
> 
> ...


Sonntag werd ich wohl auch mal wieder auf dem Rad sitzen. Könnt mir vorstellen, dies Radsportevent zu besuchen, falls noch wer auf die Idee kommt ... Da war ich noch nicht.


----------



## missmarple (5. Dezember 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Sonntag werd ich wohl auch mal wieder auf dem Rad sitzen. Könnt mir vorstellen, dies Radsportevent zu besuchen, falls noch wer auf die Idee kommt ... Da war ich noch nicht.



Damit hatte ich auch schon geliebäugelt, mich jetzt aber letztlich doch dagegen entschieden... Falls Du fährst, lass mich mal wissen, wie's war!


----------



## Erdi01 (6. Dezember 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> Falls Du fährst, lass mich mal wissen, wie's war!


Jawoll, Frau "Schaaaafes Herzblatt aus Froschhausen"  falls ich wirklich hinfahre. Gibt noch Plan B in die andere Richtung. Zum GWVG *grübel* nach Heringen/Otzberg 

Ach ... noch keine Ahnung was ich machen werde. Jetzt schalt ich mich erstmal auf OFF und leg mich ab ... GN8

*@Loti*, und wieviel wart Ihr ?! ... echt Schade, dass ich nicht mitkonnte


----------



## theobviousfaker (6. Dezember 2008)

Erdi meld dich doch mal bei mir wenn du hinfährst. Dann können wir uns ja dort treffen oder falls ich vorher noch nich in FFM bin zusammen hinfahrn.


----------



## loti (6. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Erdi01,
das war gestern eine besonders heftige Tour. Gestartet sind mit 6 Fahrern. Einer hat dann Ober-Roden entschieden, dass die Tour zu viel für ihn ist. Den haben wir nach Eppertshausen zur Bahn gebracht. Kurz danach habe ich meine  Brille demoliert, bin mit dem eigenen Rad drüber gefahren.Dann ging es im leichten Blindflug weiter nach Stockstadt. Durch die Umwege und die tiefen Wege sind wir erst um 21 Uhr 30 an derRückersbacher Schluchut angekommen. Die Schlucht hoch und auf der anderen Seite wieder runter auf Wegen die nur bedingt fahrbar waren. Nach eine Extrarunde in Kleinostheim kamen wir dann an den Main. Über Seligenstadt und die Kreisquerverbindung ging es zurück. 111 km, 6:07 h Fahrzeit. Ich war um 0:30 zu Hause.
Aber so wollte ich es ja haben.
Liebe Grüße
loti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (7. Dezember 2008)

Moin, bin eben erst wach geworden. 11:30 Uhr Druckhaus/11:55 Uhr B8 wer mit möchte.


----------



## Erdi01 (7. Dezember 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Moin, bin eben erst wach geworden.


Ich auch, halt zwei Stunden später  und habe mal schön auf garnix Lust ...

*Edith meint:* ... wir lassen das Jahr völlig entspannt ausklingen und sehen uns erst im Neuen wieder  
Immer wieder schön dieser Spruch ...


----------



## Lupo (7. Dezember 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Moin, bin eben erst wach geworden....



 überleg mir grad obs überhaupt noch sinn macht heut aufzustehn


----------



## Google (7. Dezember 2008)

Ihr seid ja alles faule Säcke  Scheinbar sind die meisten zu Braunbären mutiert und befinden sich im Winterschlaf? 

@[email protected] Danke nochmal fürs Angebot  Aber ich denk, dass wäre noch ne Nummer zu groß gewesen. Vielleicht seid Ihr ja am Donnerstag für ne lockere Tour im Spessart zu haben. Da Guide ich und Ihr könnt mir nicht ohne weiteres davon fahren 

@[email protected] Gut das Du angerufen und Dich nochmal zu einer Geländetour hast überreden lassen. Ich wär wohl sonst daheim geblieben. War doch auch echt schlammfrei wie ich es versprochen habe  Mensch, der Puddingstreusel war gut und hat entschädigt 

@[email protected] Ich hab mich für morgen mit fohns zum Spacken verabredet bis Kleinostheim. Wer möchte und kann ist willkommen 

*Mainspacking am Montag​*
Am Donnerstag dann ne Geländetour, Last-Minute-Eintrag folgt in Kürze.

Grüße


Google


----------



## missmarple (7. Dezember 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Ihr seid ja alles faule Säcke



Nö, ich war heute *nicht* faul - ich hab nur zwischenzeitig den Fehler begangen, zu schieben...... 


@Erdi: und, warst Du in Frankfurt??? 


@Mainspacken: das ist arb**tstechnisch zeitlich nicht machbar...


----------



## Google (7. Dezember 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> ich hab nur zwischenzeitig den Fehler


 Wie? versteh ich jetzt net 

Spacking und andere Tourenstarts: Das sind halt meine Zeiten wie ichs am besten mit dem Rest der Family gebacken bekomme.. Sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## missmarple (7. Dezember 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Wie? versteh ich jetzt net



Kleine Erdkundeeinheit, als ich Schieben für die vermeintlich geeignetere Fortbewegungsvariante hielt......


----------



## fohns (7. Dezember 2008)

Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Gut das Du angerufen und Dich nochmal zu einer Geländetour hast überreden lassen. Ich wär wohl sonst daheim geblieben. War doch auch echt schlammfrei wie ich es versprochen habe  Mensch, der Puddingstreusel war gut und hat entschädigt
> 
> @[email protected] Ich hab mich für morgen mit fohns zum Spacken verabredet bis Kleinostheim. Wer möchte und kann ist willkommen



Gott sei Dank wars schlammfrei.
Ich bin sicher, beim morgigen Spacken sehen wir schlimmer aus


----------



## Google (7. Dezember 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> Kleine Erdkundeeinheit, als ich Schieben für die vermeintlich geeignetere Fortbewegungsvariante hielt......


Ach Du Scheiß voll auffen Steiß?


----------



## dandy (7. Dezember 2008)

Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Ich hab mich für morgen mit fohns zum Spacken verabredet bis Kleinostheim. Wer möchte und kann ist willkommen
> 
> *Mainspacking am Montag​*



Ich würde unheimlich gerne, aber ist zeitlich für mich nicht zu schaffen 

Viele Grüße,
dandy


----------



## Erdi01 (7. Dezember 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> @Erdi: und, warst Du in Frankfurt???


Nö, Plan C = Extremcouching  ... war noch nicht mal im Bastelkeller


----------



## missmarple (7. Dezember 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Nö, Plan C = Extremcouching  ... war noch nicht mal im Bastelkeller



 Sag Bescheid, wenn wir uns ernsthaft Sorgen um Dich machen müssen!


----------



## Chaotenkind (8. Dezember 2008)

> @[email protected] Ich hab mich für morgen mit fohns zum Spacken verabredet bis Kleinostheim. Wer möchte und kann ist willkommen
> 
> *Mainspacking am Montag*​


 

Moin, ist gebongt. 17:00 Druckhaus?

He Google, wir sind gestern ganz locker gefahren, da wettertechnisch die letzten Wochen keine großartigen Touren drin waren und wir erst mal wieder aufbauen müssen. War aber ne ziemliche Schlammschlacht. Auf der Hohen Straße liegt momentan mehr Acker als auf den Feldern nebendran! Meiner einer hat ziemlich geflucht wg. dem Dreck im Schaltwerk! Da lob ich mir meine Rohloff!

Hab aber anschließend auch ne halbe Stunde gebraucht bis ich die Originalfarbe meines Bikes so einigermaßen wieder erkennen konnte, von mir selbst mal ganz abgesehen!

War das ein super Wetter gestern.


----------



## Chaotenkind (8. Dezember 2008)

> Vielleicht seid Ihr ja am Donnerstag für ne lockere Tour im Spessart zu haben. Da Guide ich und Ihr könnt mir nicht ohne weiteres davon fahren


 
Ich auf jeden Fall, wenn Wetter einigermaßen. Meiner einer weiß ich nicht, 17:00 ist arbeitstechnisch meistens zu früh für ihn.

Wenn er aber mitfährt mach dir keine Hoffnungen. Er fährt einem davon, denn er kennt den Spessart wie seine Westentasche! Wenn er die grobe Richtung bzw. das Ziel weiß, dann kennt er auch die entsprechenden Wege. Aber er gibt sich Mühe, sich dem Tempo des Schwächsten anzupassen. Man muss ihn nur alle 5 min. daran erinnern sonst geht er automatisch auf seine Reisegeschwindigkeit! Im Sommer bietet er immer ein paar längere Touren in den Spessart/Taunus an. Da klappt das ganz gut bzw. es wird an jedem Abzweig gewartet, bis der letzte da ist.

Wie schon mal gesagt: Nach ca. 120 km, ich glaube es war die Eselsweg-Tour, noch ca. 30 km bis nach Hause, Reisegeschwindigkeit 26-27 km/h, auf nem asphaltierten Radweg (ist ja normalerweise ganz ok, aber nicht nach der Tour!). "Bin ich dir zu schnell?" Ja! 24-25 km/h reicht! "Ok!" Wir fahren weiter, ich schau auf den Tacho und denke das gibts ja wohl nicht, 28 km/h! Spreche ich Suaheli?
Das führt bei ihm heute noch zu Heiterkeitsausbrüchen wenn ich es mal wieder erwähne!


----------



## Lanzelot (8. Dezember 2008)

@Google

Moin, ich stehe um 17:15 an der Schleuse.
Wie immer: ich bin pünktlich oder wieder mal nicht rechtzeitig aus dem Büro gekommen.

Bis später

Stephan


----------



## Google (8. Dezember 2008)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Moin, ist gebongt. 17:00 Druckhaus?


 Jawohl. Melde Dich bitte noch an sonst muß ich eine *Uups, da ist ja noch jemand Gebühr* erheben 


Chaotenkind schrieb:


> War aber ne ziemliche Schlammschlacht. Auf der Hohen Straße liegt momentan mehr Acker als auf den Feldern nebendran! Meiner einer hat ziemlich geflucht wg. dem Dreck im Schaltwerk!


Ich danke Dir für diesen wertvollen Hinweiß  Genau das hat mich in den letzten Jahren davon abgehalten bei Kackwetter die Hohe Strasse zu fahren. Es hat sich also nichts geändert 


Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Wenn er aber mitfährt mach dir keine Hoffnungen. Er fährt einem davon, denn er kennt den Spessart wie seine Westentasche!


Ich bin sehr wortkarg während einer Tour und verrate nicht wo es hingeht  


Lanzelot schrieb:


> @Google
> 
> Moin, ich stehe um 17:15 an der Schleuse.
> Wie immer: ich bin pünktlich oder wieder mal nicht rechtzeitig aus dem Büro gekommen.
> ...


 Alles Klaro Alter  (Bist doch auch schon Vierzig, oder ??)

Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (8. Dezember 2008)

dandy schrieb:


> Ich würde unheimlich gerne, aber ist zeitlich für mich nicht zu schaffen
> 
> Viele Grüße,
> dandy



@[email protected] Wenns mal helfen würde mitfahren zu können wenn die Startzeit statt 17:00 Uhr, 17:30 Uhr lautet, lasst es mich wissen, ich ändere dann die Startzeit ab. Ich weiß, 30 Min sind nicht viel aber manchmal reichts ja vielleicht. 

Und nochmal Alle: Die Donnerstagtour steht!! Es wird wieder locker...

*Gelände am Donnerstag​*

Grüße

Google


----------



## Chaotenkind (8. Dezember 2008)

> [Jawohl. Melde Dich bitte noch an sonst muß ich eine *Uups, da ist ja noch jemand Gebühr* erheben


 
ok, erledigt!

Aber trotz allem,  sonnig war sie, die Hohe Straße!


----------



## missmarple (8. Dezember 2008)

Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Wenns mal helfen würde mitfahren zu können wenn die Startzeit statt 17:00 Uhr, 17:30 Uhr lautet, lasst es mich wissen, ich ändere dann die Startzeit ab. Ich weiß, 30 Min sind nicht viel aber manchmal reichts ja vielleicht.



Was meine Wenigkeit angeht: derzeit leider negativ...


----------



## Google (8. Dezember 2008)

Das ist echt schade  Ich hoffe, dass dies nur ein kurzfristiger Umstand ist und _unsere Eisbärin_ bald wieder unter ihresgleichen weilen kann


----------



## missmarple (8. Dezember 2008)

Auch hier erhebe ich des Protokolls halber Anspruch auf meinen Schafsstatus! *möööhhh*


----------



## Google (8. Dezember 2008)

Naatüüürlich!  Du hast zwar ein weißes Fell aber Du bist bleibst mein Schäflein  

Mensch, hast Du schnell reagiert


----------



## RedRum05 (8. Dezember 2008)

Guten Abend in die Runde...

zunächst einmal tut es mir leid, dass man momentan so wenig von mir hört.
Der Karsten weiß warum ich im momentan so wenig auf dem Rad sitze und das reicht 

Ich stehe immer nocht mit der Mutter von Jens in Kontakt und sie schreibt mir ab und zu. Nun hat sie eine Rechnung in Höhe von 58,- bekommen, welche für die Anmietung und Verwaltung der Eisbären HP war. Ich habe angeboten, dass ich sie abhole und wir diese begleichen. Ich werde das Geld bezahlen und würde mich natürlich freuen, wenn sich der ein oder andere daran beteiligen würde. Außerdem werde ich (auch wenn es nicht einfach wird) auf seinem Rechner unsere Seite versuchen zu sichern. Kedi, dein Trikot wird auch abgeholt. Irgendwann sollst du es ja auch mal bekommen...
Wer etwas dazu geben will, soll mit zwecks Bankverbindung einfach eine PM schicken. Danke!

Ich hoffe, dass ich mich bald mal wieder auf dem ein oder anderen Tourentreff blicken lassen kann...


----------



## fohns (8. Dezember 2008)

@Red
Ich machs mal geheimnisvoll: Google hat für kommendes WE was schönes mit was leckerem vor...

@Spackentour
Das war ja wieder eine denkwürdige Ausfahrt heute. Ausnahmsweise kein Matsch, dafür nass durch und durch...
Wenn das mal keine hartverdienten WP-Punkte sind.

Viele Grüße vom 
Fohns.


----------



## Erdi01 (8. Dezember 2008)

*@Red*, Kannst mir gern ne PM mit Kontodaten schicken, ich beteilige mich. Und auch danke, dass Du Dich um Daten und Trikot kümmerst  



fohns schrieb:


> Ich machs mal geheimnisvoll: Google hat für kommendes WE was schönes mit was leckerem vor...


Mal gespannt ob mich das von der Couch zieht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackTrek (8. Dezember 2008)

Die verschollene REISEBÄRIN ist übrigens auch wieder im Lande!

Ich hab dann mal bei Flickr einen Account für mich angelegt und einen Haufen Fotos hochgeladen: Album La Palma 08.

Die eine Woche war ganz schön kurz. Tolle und vor allem andersartige Landschaft, milde Temperaturen, super Trails, ganz wenig Touris, schwärm...


----------



## Erdi01 (9. Dezember 2008)

He Frau Reisebärin drehn se mal ihre Bilder richtig, ich muß ständig mein Lap im Kreis drehen   Nochwas: Ich will auch da hin 

Hast Du eigentlich ein Bash auf Deim Rocky  Ich habe diesen stylischen *"Chinateller"* hier schon die ganze Zeit für's Gemini liegen , weis aber nicht ob ich den wirklich montieren soll ... und vorallem was er mir bringen soll, außer Mehrgewicht  und ner *voll fett (das Ding hat 10mm) geilen Optik* 

Hmmm, zweiteres ist eigentlich Grund genug ...


----------



## Chaotenkind (9. Dezember 2008)

> @Spackentour
> Das war ja wieder eine denkwürdige Ausfahrt heute. Ausnahmsweise kein Matsch, dafür nass durch und durch...
> Wenn das mal keine hartverdienten WP-Punkte sind.


 
Ja und da gibs Leute, die keine Punkte sammeln und trotzdem fahren!
Ich hatte 66 km.


----------



## Claudy (9. Dezember 2008)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Die verschollene REISEBÄRIN ist übrigens auch wieder im Lande!
> 
> Ich hab dann mal bei Flickr einen Account für mich angelegt und einen Haufen Fotos hochgeladen: Album La Palma 08.



Sehr schöne Fotos .




Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ich will auch da hin



........ich auch . Erdi; warum bist du so spät wach   .

Wie einige hier auch bin ich etwas im Winterschlaf. Draußen ist es so kalt und irgendwie hab ich viel Stress an der Arbeit. Ich freue mich auf den 19.12. denn dann habe ich 3 1/2 Wochen Urlaub .

Liebe Grüße an alle Eisbären. 

Anke


----------



## Lanzelot (9. Dezember 2008)

Moin....

@Google
Sorry wegen gestern...bin wieder mal nicht rechtzeitig aus dem Büro rausgekommen...

Ich kann Claudy nur zustimmen....noch 8 Tage, dann hab ich endlich Urlaub.
KREUZ 1...KREUZ 2...KREUZ 3 
Den will ich intensiv zum Radeln nutzen

Stephan


----------



## Google (9. Dezember 2008)

..Nicht schlimm  Wahrscheinlich hätten wir Dich bei dem Nebel eh nicht stehen sehen und dann hättste vielleicht nochen Hals geschoben 

War schon gestern echt der Hammer mit dem _Nebel des Grauens _ Das Wasser ist ja in richtigen Rinnsälen von den Bikes und den Helmen geflossen!! Jesses 

@[email protected] Herzlich willkommen in unserem schönen kalten Eisbärendeutschland!! 

*@[email protected]* Wer hat mal wieder Bock am Sonntag nach Klingenberg zu fahren ?? Tempo schön locker, gefahren wird nur bei trockenem Wetter und wenn sich mindestens ein Mitfahrer findet  Eintragen kann man sich hier:

*Klingenbergtour am Sonntag​*
Aber zuvor haben wir ja noch das hier:

*Gelände am Donnerstag​*
Wenns aber regnet oder zuvor ergiebig geregnet hat, findet Ihr mich dann doch eher am Main. Ich werde informieren. lieber bin ich aber im Vorderspessart unterwegs. Hoffentlich wirds Wetter net so schlimm  und hoffentlich finden sich noch ein paar nette Mitfahrer 

Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (9. Dezember 2008)

@Google
Evtl/vielleicht/mal sehen/ bin ich am Sonntag dabei wenn tatsächlich der Schnitt net unter 22/23 fällt 

Da ich aber Sonntag nachmittag noch was vorhab würde ich mich dann unterwegs ausklinken und alleene zurück gurken wenn das kein Problem ist? Ich wäre ab Druckhaus so ca. 1 Std. dabei...... oder cancelst du die Tour wennste alleene nach Klingebersch fahn und alleene den Kuchen futtern musst?


----------



## Instantcold (9. Dezember 2008)

Google schrieb:


> _Nebel des Grauens _



Und dann noch ein einzelner nicht beleuchteter Fußgänger 


Wegen Sonntag schaue ich mal, vielleicht begleite ich euch ein paar Meter, wollte ja mal schauen ob mein Rad überhaupt noch fährt, nach 4 Wochen rumstehen.

Ich kann solangsam die Füße nicht mehr still halten, bin gestern das erste mal seit dem Unfall wieder "richtig" geschwommen und gleich geht es wieder ins Schwimmbad.

Bis die Tage, spätestens am 19.12.

Grüße
IC


----------



## fohns (9. Dezember 2008)

Sehr schade. Ich hab mich so gefreut, kann aber nun nicht mit zur Googles Sonntagstour.

Viele Grüße
Fohns


----------



## Erdi01 (9. Dezember 2008)

Claudy schrieb:


> Erdi; warum bist du so spät wach   .


... weil mein Wecker im Vergleich zu den Meisten hier erst spät klingelt, ich später mit der Arbeit beginne und wieder aufhöre. Deswegen sind die HU und DR-Feierabendrunde für mich nix, genausowenig wie die derzeitigen Glühweinverkostungen.

Falls Du mal wieder aktiver wirst und Dich Dein Weg um 19:00 um Dietzenbach führt, lass es mich wissen ...


----------



## Google (10. Dezember 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Falls Du mal wieder aktiver wirst und Dich Dein Weg um 19:00 um Dietzenbach führt, lass es mich wissen ...


Na ja, vielleicht sollteste auch einfach mal wieder beginnen regelmäßig einen Donnerstagsnightride anzubieten inklusive LMB. Es werden sich sicher wieder Leute finden. Von Nix kommt nix  Und wenn eben keiner angemeldet ist und Du alleene kein Bock hast, bleibste halt im Keller  

@[email protected] Wenn die Tour gefahren wird (also nicht alleene) kannste uns gerne ein Stückchen begleiten  Wenn sich keine S** anmeldet, weiß ich noch nicht genau was ich mach. Mal abwadde.

@[email protected] Ich hab Dich gar net gesehen (nur gehört)


----------



## CrossTec (10. Dezember 2008)

Ich würde euch am Sonntag evtl entgegen kommen und dann mit euch zurück nach MIL fahren.
Kommt allerdings auf Wetter an.


----------



## Adrenalino (10. Dezember 2008)

Also, ich muss/soll am Sonntag fahn, außerdem hab ich Regenklamotten....was tut man nicht alles......wenn ich den wahnsinnigen erwisch der mich für den Ironman angemeldet hat, na der kann was erleben   

Ich trag mich jetzt einfach mal ein, mal sehen was wird.


----------



## BlackTrek (10. Dezember 2008)

Claudy schrieb:


> ........ich auch .



Das wär übrigens sowieso mein Traum, dass man so ein Revier mal als kleines Eisbären-Rudel unter die Räder nimmt!

Wenn wir sechs oder mehr Leute zusammenbringen, könnte man auch einen Guide extra anheuern oder einen guten Fahrtechniklehrer. Ich würde mich auch um die Orga kümmern.

La Palma nächsten Winter? Gardasee im Frühsommer? Alpen? Interesse?


----------



## Lanzelot (10. Dezember 2008)

Moin,



> Gardasee im Frühsommer? Alpen? Interesse?



Klar, ich bin schon in der Planung für nächstes Jahr. Möchte mindestens zweimal in die Alpen und ein AlpX wird auch wieder dabei sein....

Stephan


----------



## Claudy (10. Dezember 2008)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Das wär übrigens sowieso mein Traum, dass man so ein Revier mal als kleines Eisbären-Rudel unter die Räder nimmt!
> 
> Wenn wir sechs oder mehr Leute zusammenbringen, könnte man auch einen Guide extra anheuern oder einen guten Fahrtechniklehrer. Ich würde mich auch um die Orga kümmern.
> 
> La Palma nächsten Winter? Gardasee im Frühsommer? Alpen? Interesse?



Hallo Sonja,

  ........K13 und ich haben eine Tourenwoche mit Atlantic Cycling vom 31. Dezember bis zum 7. Januar auf La Palma gebucht. 

Grundsätzlich; bei einem verlängertem Wochenende am Gardasee, in den Alpen oder wo auch immer bin ich dabei. Kann dich auch bei der Organisation unterstützen (....ist doch mein Beruf  ).  

Liebe Grüße,

Anke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lanzelot (10. Dezember 2008)

Einem verlängerten WE in den Alpen bin ich nie abgeneigt, da wär ich auch dabei 

Gruss


----------



## Kedi (10. Dezember 2008)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Kedi, dein Trikot wird auch abgeholt. Irgendwann sollst du es ja auch mal bekommen...



Ich würde mich sehr, sehr darüber freuen, es endlich überstreifen zu dürfen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. 



RedRum05 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass ich mich bald mal wieder auf dem ein oder anderen Tourentreff blicken lassen kann...



Nur zur Info: Es gibt am 19.12. ein Treffen der Eisbären ... eine Möglichkeit, dich blicken zu lassen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...


----------



## Google (10. Dezember 2008)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> La Palma nächsten Winter? Gardasee im Frühsommer? Alpen? Interesse?


 Interesse immer. Ich hab aber leider nur einmal im Jahr Ausgang (warum eigentlich leider....ich kannmich eigentlich nicht beschweren). Bei mir ist 2009 der Alpencross schon gebucht, da geht nix mehr. La Palma im nächsten Winter? Würde mich auch mal interessieren und dann wäre das dann eben mein Event für 2009/2010. Kommt auf die Mitfahrer und den Preis an.

@[email protected] Zu 99% tiger Sicherheit fahre ich morgen die Tour. Wäre schön wenn noch jemand dabei wäre  Ein bisserl Schnee- oder Regentropfen halten mich jedenfalls nicht ab.

Grüße

Google


----------



## RedRum05 (10. Dezember 2008)

Wollte euch auf diesem Wege nur mitteilen, dass ich heute Abend die Eisbären HP gesichert habe. Ich werde mich nun die Tage mal ransetzen und versuchen durchzublicken. 

Zum Stammtisch will ich mich eigentlich schon blicken lassen und sollte auch klappen! 

So, jetzt muss ich den Abend verarbeiten und geh schlafen! 
Schüsss...


----------



## Erdi01 (11. Dezember 2008)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Das wär übrigens sowieso mein Traum, dass man so ein Revier mal als kleines Eisbären-Rudel unter die Räder nimmt!
> 
> La Palma nächsten Winter? Gardasee im Frühsommer? Alpen? Interesse?


Also ich habe da immer Interesse. Stellt sich halt jedesmal die Frage wer, was und wozu man Eisbären & Friends zusammen bekommt ... 



RedRum05 schrieb:


> Wollte euch auf diesem Wege nur mitteilen, dass ich heute Abend die Eisbären HP gesichert habe. Ich werde mich nun die Tage mal ransetzen und versuchen durchzublicken.


Prima, das das geklappt hat  Wenn ich noch bei was helfen kann, lass es mich wissen ... Ansonsten denke ich, dass man am Stammtisch sicher mal beratschlagen kann, was man mit den Daten jetzt anfängt. Ein paar Eisbären hatten sich in den letzen Wochen ja schon mal über große und kleine Lösungen ausgetauscht


----------



## Chaotenkind (11. Dezember 2008)

> @[email protected] Zu 99% tiger Sicherheit fahre ich morgen die Tour. Wäre schön wenn noch jemand dabei wäre  Ein bisserl Schnee- oder Regentropfen halten mich jedenfalls nicht ab.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Google


[/QUOTE] 

Wäre dabei, wenn du es ruhig angehen läßt. Habe leider seit Dienstag Rüsselseuche die langsam auf die Bronchien geht.  Aber mit ner Aspirin heute nachmittag wirds gehen!


----------



## Lanzelot (11. Dezember 2008)

@Google

Neuer Versuch....sollte ich rechtzeitig......stehe ich um 17:25 am Parkplatz B8

Gruss


----------



## Google (11. Dezember 2008)

Lanzelot schrieb:


> @Google
> 
> Neuer Versuch....sollte ich rechtzeitig......stehe ich um 17:25 am Parkplatz B8
> 
> Gruss


 Wir warten auch bis 17:30  @[email protected] Mußt Du wissen und selbst einschätzen, ob es gut ist bei ner Erkältung zu fahren  Na ja, Na ja.......es wird locker! Wenn net bitte einfach während der Tour melden.

Grüße

Google


----------



## Chaotenkind (11. Dezember 2008)

> @[email protected] Mußt Du wissen und selbst einschätzen, ob es gut ist bei ner Erkältung zu fahren  Na ja, Na ja.......es wird locker! Wenn net bitte einfach während der Tour melden.


 
Wird schon gehen, sonst drehe ich einfach rum und fahre gemütlich nach Hause. Hab wg. der Erkältung gestern schon mit dem Training ausgesetzt, werde auf dem Weg zum Druckhaus mal kurz beim Chef vorbeifahren und mir meine Mecker abholen  (nee, er braucht eh noch zwei Angaben von mir fürs neue Fully). Den Trainingsausfall von gestern muss ich heute kompensieren, sonst geht die Kondition völlig den Bach runter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackTrek (11. Dezember 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Also ich habe da immer Interesse. Stellt sich halt jedesmal die Frage wer, was und wozu man Eisbären & Friends zusammen bekommt ...


Desdewesche frachisch. Besprechen wir am besten nächste Woche beim Stammtisch.

An die RRler: Fahrt Ihr nach Malle?


----------



## Instantcold (11. Dezember 2008)

@ WP-Team

Nur fürs Protokoll, gestern die ersten Meter wieder auf dem Rad und natürlich gleich mit Feindbegegnung , kein direkter Kontakt!

Sonntag werde ich sehen wie weit ich mitfahren kann.


Grüße
IC


----------



## fohns (11. Dezember 2008)

[





BlackTrek schrieb:


> An die RRler: Fahrt Ihr nach Malle?



Auch 2009 klappt das bei mir leider nicht. 

QUOTE=Instantcold;5384835]@ WP-Team
Nur fürs Protokoll, gestern die ersten Meter wieder auf dem Rad und natürlich gleich mit Feindbegegnung , kein direkter Kontakt[/QUOTE]

 
Wie ging es denn? Mit dem Fahren meine ich.
Für den Feindkontakt solltest Du Dir zu Weihnachten vielleicht eine Luft-Boden-Verteidigung fürs Bike wünschen.


----------



## Instantcold (12. Dezember 2008)

fohns schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ging es denn? Mit dem Fahren meine ich.
> Für den Feindkontakt solltest Du Dir zu Weihnachten vielleicht eine Luft-Boden-Verteidigung fürs Bike wünschen.



Naja war etwas verkrampft, denke mal wenn ich noch ein paar mal die Tage aufs Bike komme, wird das alles besser. 

Naja ich werde mir was überlegen, was meiner Verteidigung dienen könnte, oder ich gehe in den Angriff über....

Grüße

IC


----------



## Google (12. Dezember 2008)

Moin, moin allerseits

Die gestrige Geländetour war hinsichtlich Schlamm ziemlich grenzwertig  Wenns jetzt net auf längere Dauer mal trocken bleibt, ist für mich Fernblick und Buchberg erstmal gestrichen. Da bleib ich brav in Nähe der B-Quelle um ein paar Höhenmeter abzuspulen. 

@[email protected] Dir noch gute Besserung. Ich hoffe für den Kuchen am Sonntag biste dann fit. @[email protected] Alle guten Dinge sind drei.  Hey ich bin echt froh, das Ihr Euch dennoch angemeldet hattet. Ansonsten hätte ich wahrscheinlich meinen Hintern nicht von der Couch bekommen. 

So, mein Tourenangebot für Sonntag steht auf alle Fälle 

*Bis Klingebersch zum Bäcker am Sondaach​*
Mal schauen ob jemand bis Klingenberg mitfährt. Ich werde mich dann auch kurzfristig während der Tour entscheiden.


Grüße

Google


----------



## Lanzelot (12. Dezember 2008)

@Google
Ist momentan echt zum :kotz:
Für den Sonntag melde ich mich mal lieber nicht an, obwohl ich gerne mitfahren würde...kann Dir aber nur kurzfristig bescheid sagen und ich will mich nicht ständig anmelden und dann doch nicht mitfahren.

Gruss
Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (12. Dezember 2008)

> @[email protected] Dir noch gute Besserung. Ich hoffe für den Kuchen am Sonntag biste dann fit.


 
Ja, hab mich schon angemeldet.
Meiner einer hat mich gestern noch mit einer Tee-/Rum-/Honigmischung, oder sollte man sagen Rum-/Tee-/Honigmischung, abgefüllt. Ich war zwar voll wie tausend Russen aber es hat gewirkt. Zum Glück lag ich schon im Bett! Er kommt wohl auch, zumindest teilweise, mit weil er arbeitstechnisch um halb vier in Dietzenbach sein muß.

Gruß


----------



## Adrenalino (12. Dezember 2008)

@chaotenkind
Wo aus Maintal kommsten her? Könnte man ja überlesche gemeinsam zum Treffpunkt zu rollern. Ich fah um 10 Uhr hier in Bischem los und nehm dann die Direttissima durchs Feld nach Dörnigheim zum Mainradweg.


----------



## Chaotenkind (12. Dezember 2008)

> Adrenalino schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @chaotenkind
> > Wo aus Maintal kommsten her? Könnte man ja überlesche gemeinsam zum Treffpunkt zu rollern. Ich fah um 10 Uhr hier in Bischem los und nehm dann die Direttissima durchs Feld nach Dörnigheim zum Mainradweg.


 
Ei isch komm auch aus Bischem. Beste Wohngegend: Goethestraße 129! Zwischen Haus-Nr. 127 und 129 gleich rechts schwenk marsch und schon bin ich im Feld Richtung Unterführung bzw. Autobahnbrücke!

Klar können wir gemeinsam fahren, sag mir doch einfach wo ich dich um 10.00 treffe!

Gruss


----------



## Adrenalino (12. Dezember 2008)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Ei isch komm auch aus Bischem. Beste Wohngegend: Goethestraße 129! Zwischen Haus-Nr. 127 und 129 gleich rechts schwenk marsch und schon bin ich im Feld Richtung Unterführung bzw. Autobahnbrücke!
> 
> Klar können wir gemeinsam fahren, sag mir doch einfach wo ich dich um 10.00 treffe!
> 
> Gruss



Hihi, Hallo Nachbar  hier spricht Goethestraße 136  da kann ich ja fast zu dir rüber springen 

Ich komm einfach rüber und wir rollern los  ich komme schwarz gewandet mit schwarzem Crosser  und bring evtl. noch nen Kumpel mit.


----------



## Chaotenkind (12. Dezember 2008)

> Adrenalino schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hihi, Hallo Nachbar  hier spricht Goethestraße 136  da kann ich ja fast zu dir rüber springen
> ...


 
Die Welt isn Dorf! Ich steh kurz vor 10:00 vorm Haus, auch schwarz gewandet mit schwarzem Hardtail!


----------



## Sakir (12. Dezember 2008)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> An die RRler: Fahrt Ihr nach Malle?



oi oi

das muss ich kurzfristig entscheiden, würde mich aber freuen, über eventuelle reisen infomiert zu werden


----------



## RedRum05 (12. Dezember 2008)

Google schrieb:


> So, mein Tourenangebot für Sonntag steht auf alle Fälle
> 
> *Bis Klingebersch zum Bäcker am Sondaach​*



Auch wenn ich leider nur bis AB mitfahren kann, werde ich mich trotzdem blicken lassen. Wenigstens mal Halle sagen und ein paar Worte wechseln. Bis Sonntag denne... 

Bin im Moment mit dem Providertyp in Verbindung. Gibt noch Einiges zu klären...


----------



## Google (13. Dezember 2008)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Wenigstens mal Hallo sagen und ein paar Worte wechseln. Bis Sonntag denne...


Jenau  Man hat sich schon lange nicht mehr gesehen.

Na Erdi01 wie schauts aus. Die Startzeit und das Ziel sind doch ganz gut...Oder ??


----------



## Erdi01 (13. Dezember 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Na Erdi01 wie schauts aus. ...



... schlecht, nur Zickenterror in der Bremsscheibe , dementsprechend ist die Laune vom BadBoy 





nachdem erst die 160ziger Ausführung der Marta sich konstruktionsbedingt nicht montieren lies, habe ich die 180ziger Adapter schwarz lackiert, montiert und die Bremsscheiben gegen 180ziger getauscht. Der 90ziger Anschluss der Bremsleitung funzte auch nicht, also gegen ein 0er hinten getauscht. Soweit so gut ... die Bremscheibe hinten schleift, dass lässt sich nur beseitigen durch abschleifen des Adapters   Vorn lässt sich's zwar schleiffrei ausrichten, da ist genug Platz, aber ein Paar dieser "Wellen" schleifen oben im Bremssattel, d.h. Bremsscheibe nachbearbeiten. Da werden die Ladys sicher auch wieder maulen  

Wenigstens hatt der Umbau der Kurbel funktioniert ... bis jetzt ...





Trotzdem geht's einfach nicht vorran, ständig is was ...





... im Moment habe ich die Schnauze voll und kein Bock mehr auf Keller, auf radfahren eigentlich auch nicht. 

Ich denke ich werd mich aber trotzdem mal nach Seligenstadt und weiter nach Klingebersch begeben, dass hatt mir die Waage befohlen


----------



## Kedi (13. Dezember 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ... schlecht, nur Zickenterror in der Bremsscheibe , dementsprechend ist die Laune vom BadBoy :



Hast du das Wort "Zicke" aus einem anderen Forum geklaut? Ich habe dich heute dort soooo gaaaanz zufällig entdeckt  .




Erdi01 schrieb:


> ... bastelwastel ... Bild .... bastel ... Bild ....wastelbastel ... wurschtel ....  ...






Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ich denke ich werd mich aber trotzdem mal nach Seligenstadt und weiter nach Klingebersch begeben, dass hatt mir die Waage befohlen



Was hat denn die Waage gesagt  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (13. Dezember 2008)

Kedi schrieb:


> Was hat denn die Waage gesagt  ?


*Fat Boy *

*@[email protected] MMMMMMmmmmmmmmm...Lecker Küchlein! *


----------



## Instantcold (13. Dezember 2008)

@ google

Hab mich für morgen eingetragen und werde in Kleinostheim dazu kommen und dann mal sehen wie ich zurecht komme und dann irgendwann wieder abdrehen.

Bis morgen dann 

Grüße
IC


----------



## Kedi (13. Dezember 2008)

Google schrieb:


> *Fat Boy *



_____
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





____


----------



## Erdi01 (13. Dezember 2008)

Ach, Ihr seit ja alle wieder sooo gut zu mir ... 

@Kedi, verrate mir mal wo Du Dich "rumtreibst", dann weis ich auch wo ich gewesen sein soll ...  

Jetzt gibt's gleich wieder Haue ... also im TV mein ich, KlitschK.O. ...


----------



## Kedi (13. Dezember 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ach, Ihr seit ja alle wieder sooo gut zu mir ...
> 
> @Kedi, verrate mir mal wo Du Dich "rumtreibst", dann weis ich auch wo ich gewesen sein soll ...




Erdi01, wir wissen, dass wir nett sind   .

irgendwo hier  .

Ich setze mich jetzt vor die Glotze, der Kampf beginnt ... Ruhe!


----------



## Kedi (13. Dezember 2008)

Ich fasse es nicht, jetzt kommt noch dein Statement und die bescheuerte Bierwerbung. Ruhe, verdammt nochmal!


Kurzer Kampf ... naja.


----------



## Erdi01 (13. Dezember 2008)

... kaum is der Kampf rum, hängen sie alle wieder hier 

Na dann, ab ins Bett, 23:52 is eh zu spät für Dich, Ruhe sanft ... GN8


----------



## Adrenalino (14. Dezember 2008)

Ouh man, da hat sich der Google ausgerechnet den absolut kältesten Tag der Woche für seine Tour ausgesucht  hier sieht es aus als ob ein Eissturm durchgezogen wäre 

Wasn Glück ( für mich ) daß ich spätestens um 13:30 Uhr wieder hier sein muss, ich glaub bis Klingebersch wär ich aufm Bike festgefroren 

Na denn, bis später!


----------



## RedRum05 (14. Dezember 2008)

Hilfe wo ist die Zeit ??? 
Bin vor 2 Minuten aufgewacht und müsste in ~20min. losfahren. Glaube nicht, dass ich das schaffen werde. Wenn ich nicht da sein sollte, dann aber auf jeden Fall nächsten Freitag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Instantcold (14. Dezember 2008)

War ja bestes Wetter zum biken heute, hoffe der Mainradweg-Express ist noch gut zum Bäcker gekommen?? 

Ich, für mich, werde langsam wieder längere Touren fahren, evtl. Dienstag mit Google, entscheide ich morgen nach dem Wetterbericht 

Ich habe ab dem 18.12. Urlaub und werde da sicherlich auch den MRW unsicher machen, falls jemand interesse hat, kann er sich ja per PN melden.
Habe zwar am 18.12. Mittags nochmal einen Termin im Krankenhaus, kann aber so ab ca. 15:30 Uhr ab Kleinostheim fahren. Freitags ab 10 Uhr ab Kleinostheim

Grüße und noch einen schönen Abend

IC


----------



## Adrenalino (14. Dezember 2008)

Wollte mich bei allen bedanken, für die Zeit die ich dabei war hats mir sehr gut gefallen 
Das war echt ein Mainradweg-Express, ist echt gut gerollt 

Aufgrund der Größe der Gruppe - waren wir 8/9/10 oder mehr Leute??? - konnte ich mich nicht mit allen unterhalten......aber trotzdem : nette Truppe! 

Ich fahre regelmäßig Montags mittags so ab 12/12:30 Uhr auf dem Mainradweg, Tempo recht flott (23-25er Schnitt) für 2,5-3,5 Std, wer Bock hat mitzufahren - PN an mich!

Danke an Google für die Orga!


----------



## Google (14. Dezember 2008)

Mann! Das war ja echt ein klasse Wetter! Wer hätte das gedacht?  Ziemlich blau der Himmel...Oder 





Und so viele Mitfahrer  Wir waren zeitweise 9 an der Zahl. Ich fands klasse, das manche einfach ein Stückerl mit uns gefahren sind  Und die Kedi hat mich ja auch noch überrascht...Nach 1,5 Jahren 

Hut ab vor Chaotenkind, die sich trotz Erkältung durchgebissen hat. Auch Hut ab vor den Portionen, die Sie ohne weiteres wegputzt 





Ja beide Stücker....  

@[email protected] Man sieht sich spätestens hier 


*Stammtisch am Freitag ​*
Und wer vorher Zeit hat, könnte mit mir spacken?? 

*Mainradweg am Dienstag
​*
@[email protected] Der 23.12. ist mein letzter Arbeitstag. Am 12.01.09 gehts dann wieder weiter mim schaffe.

Grüße an Alle


Google


----------



## Erdi01 (14. Dezember 2008)

Instantcold schrieb:


> War ja bestes Wetter zum biken heute, hoffe der Mainradweg-Express ist noch gut zum Bäcker gekommen??
> IC


Ja ist er! Hatte zwar ordentlich schwund bis dorthin, aber ne Handvoll is noch angekommen und auch wieder heil zurück 

Wetter gut, Bäcker gut, Alles gut 

Meine Beine haben am Schluß das Ave Maria in hellsten Tönen gesungen, die waren auf so ne laaange Runde nicht eingestellt  Jetzt geben sie aber schon wieder Ruhe.

Nächstes WE ist Nidda-Spackung in Planung ... Infos folgen. Zuvor aber is Stammtisch.


----------



## Instantcold (14. Dezember 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Nächstes WE ist Nidda-Spackung in Planung ... Infos folgen.



Wäre mal was neues und ein mir nicht ganz bekanntes "Gewässer", sofern ich Nidda als den "Fluss" richtig interpretiere 

Aber bin sofern es nicht zuviel "Gelände" derzeit hat interessiert.

Grüße
IC


----------



## Adrenalino (14. Dezember 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Nächstes WE ist Nidda-Spackung in Planung ... Infos folgen. Zuvor aber is Stammtisch.



Da will wohl jemand in meinem Revier wildern?  Ob ich des zulassen kann? Gib rechtzeitig Bescheid wanns losgehen soll.

Nidda-Spacking, da ist derzeit die Schlammpackung inklusive


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (15. Dezember 2008)

> Ja beide Stücker....


 
Nicht täuschen lassen, die sehen nur auf dem Foto so groß aus! Aber lecker warens!
Es war gut gestern und meiner Erkältung hats nicht geschadet (leider auch nichts genutzt, sie ist immer noch da, aber wenigstens nicht schlimmer).

Dienstag muss ich mal sehen wie ich hier rauskomme, könnte knapp werden.

Hoffentlich krieg ich heute meinen Werkstattermin, damit das mit der durchrutschenden Kette ein Ende hat! Die ist sowas von fertig und das Ritzel hinten muss auch gedreht werden.


----------



## Google (15. Dezember 2008)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Nidda-Spacking, da ist derzeit die Schlammpackung inklusive


Echt?  Ab Wochenmitte solls wieder regnen. Wohl nicht so ne gute Idee an der Nidda zu spacken....Oder? 

@[email protected] Du bist morgen tatsächlich dabei? Wo steigst Du ein?

@[email protected] Ich werde wohl morgen  etwas weiter bis Klein-Ostheim fahren aber bis AB weiß ich noch nicht. Kommt auf die vorherrschende Stimmung der Gruppe an.

Grüße

Google


----------



## Instantcold (15. Dezember 2008)

@ Google & Rest

Ich werde morgen mal das Bike mit in die Firma nehmen und habe vor so gegen 1530 Feierabend zu machen und locker zum Druckhaus zu rollen.

Besonderes Augenmerk auf die nicht angeleinten 4 Beiner 
Somit sollte ich gegen 1700 am Druckhaus einrollen.

Wie fast immer, fahre ich nur bis Kleinostheim mit. 

So, wenn nichts dazwischen kommt bis morgen.

Grüße
IC


----------



## Adrenalino (15. Dezember 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Echt?  Ab Wochenmitte solls wieder regnen. Wohl nicht so ne gute Idee an der Nidda zu spacken....Oder?



Ich bin heute 80km teils an der Nidda gefahren weil ich am Main jeden Stein mit Namen kenne  ( an der Nidda ists aber genauso ) und es war seeeeeeeehr matschig. Also, der Matsch ist nicht tief, aber es ist seeeeeeeeeehr nass, pfui bäh. Und die Abschnitte, die asphaltiert sind, starren ebenfalls vor Dreck weil die Bauern beim Rübenholen den halben Acker mit auf den Weg nehmen 

Zwar sehr schön dort zu fahren aber eben sehr dreckig. Da ist auf alle Fälle ein Einkehrschwung in Bruchköbel zu den Waschboxen einzuplanen ( die haben auch Sonntags geöffnet ) da ich hier keine Möglichkeit zum Bike sauber machen hab.

Ich wollt demnächst ma den R4 nach Babenhausen ausprobieren. Der führt ja zum größten Teil durch Wald auf gut ausgebauten Wegen ( hoffe ich ).....


----------



## Adrenalino (15. Dezember 2008)

Instantcold schrieb:


> Besonderes Augenmerk auf die nicht angeleinten 4 Beiner



Mir ist heut einer ins Rad gelaufen. Ich war grad am Schloss Philipsruhe unterwegs als jemand plötzlich einen Namen schreit, aus den Augenwinkeln seh ich etwas mit hoher Geschwindigkeit schräg seitwärts auf mich zurennen.
Zwar kein Riesenhund aber ca. kniehoch. Da ich nen Schlenker gemacht hab ist der Hund nicht unters Rad gekommen sondern seitlich gegen das Hinterrad geprallt. Hat schwer aufgejault.

Mir ist nix passiert und dem Hund auch nicht. Die Besitzer waren vollkommen aufgelöst und haben sich ca. tausendmal entschuldigt und keinen der üblichen Sprüche gebracht sondern ohne wenn und aber ihre Schuld eingestanden.

Klar, Leinenzwang. Andererseits : RICHTIG erzogene Hunde rennen einem Bike nicht hinterher. Aber ich glaub von denen gibts nicht viele.....also weiter : Augen auf und im Zweifelsfall langsam machen!

Viel schlimmer fand ich das aus einer Ausfahrt in Dörnigheim herausschießende Auto  Nur weil ich ( dank erhöhter Alarmbereitschaft bei Ortsdurchfahrten ) einen gewagten Schlenker auf die Gegenfahrbahn machte hat er mich nicht erwischt. Nach einer Vollbremsung ist er anschließend an mir vorbei und hielt es nicht mal für nötig sich zu entschuldigen  solche Typen find ich genauso schlimm wie die "tollen" Hundebesitzer.....


----------



## BlackTrek (15. Dezember 2008)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Viel schlimmer fand ich das aus einer Ausfahrt in Dörnigheim herausschießende Auto  Nur weil ich ( dank erhöhter Alarmbereitschaft bei Ortsdurchfahrten ) einen gewagten Schlenker auf die Gegenfahrbahn machte hat er mich nicht erwischt. Nach einer Vollbremsung ist er anschließend an mir vorbei und hielt es nicht mal für nötig sich zu entschuldigen  solche Typen find ich genauso schlimm wie die "tollen" Hundebesitzer.....



Vllt brauchen die Autofahrer auch eine bessere Erziehung? 

Ganz im Ernst, das sind die Momente, in denen man an seinem Schutzengel danken sollte. Solche Situationen haben schon Leuten das Leben gekostet...


----------



## karsten13 (15. Dezember 2008)

Moin,

melde mich auch mal wieder, war vergangene Woche auf Teneriffa  und bin seitdem bei Abfahrten etwas schmerzfreier  .
















Alle Bilder gibt's hier.

Bis Freitag beim Stammtisch,

Karsten.


----------



## BlackTrek (15. Dezember 2008)

Mmmmmmmh! Nett da! War ich noch nicht! Ehrlich! ;-)


----------



## theobviousfaker (16. Dezember 2008)

Aah ich hab da was verschwitzt... wie lang sitzt ihr denn so am Stammtisch? Ich kann erst später auftauchen :/


----------



## Chaotenkind (16. Dezember 2008)

> @[email protected] Ich werde wohl morgen etwas weiter bis Klein-Ostheim fahren aber bis AB weiß ich noch nicht. Kommt auf die vorherrschende Stimmung der Gruppe an.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Google


 
[/QUOTE]

Ich schaffe es leider nicht heute , vielleicht fahre ich alleine oder mit meinem einen etwas später um meinen neuen Ventil-Flashlights mal die nähere Umgebung zu zeigen. Hier ist der Teufel los, ich werde wohl nicht vor 17:30 daheim sein. Jedes Jahr dasselbe Theater, kaum geht es auf Jahresende zu werden alle bekloppt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (16. Dezember 2008)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Also, der Matsch ist nicht tief, aber es ist seeeeeeeeeehr nass, pfui bäh. Und die Abschnitte, die asphaltiert sind, starren ebenfalls vor Dreck weil die Bauern beim Rübenholen den halben Acker mit auf den Weg nehmen
> 
> Zwar sehr schön dort zu fahren aber eben sehr dreckig. Da ist auf alle Fälle ein Einkehrschwung in Bruchköbel zu den Waschboxen einzuplanen ( die haben auch Sonntags geöffnet ) da ich hier keine Möglichkeit zum Bike sauber machen hab.


 Hey Erdi01  Immer noch Lust? Ich weiß ja net...Vielleicht gibts ja noch einen Alternativvorschlag ? Mir fällt nur R3 Kinzigstausee ein. Da ist halt die Einkehr etwas spät in Gelnhausen Rückzus. Oder halt wieder ausnahmsweise Klingenberg? 

@Chaotenkind, [email protected] Vielleicht klappts am Donnerstag ???


*Donnerstagstour im Gelände​*
Grüße

Google


----------



## RedRum05 (16. Dezember 2008)

Google schrieb:


> @Chaotenkind, [email protected] Vielleicht klappts am Donnerstag ???



Wieso @Alle? Isch sach mal, bis gleisch


----------



## Erdi01 (16. Dezember 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Hey Erdi01  Immer noch Lust?


Ja, warum nicht ... *Grundsätzlich:* Haben wir Herbst/Winter, da rechne ich immer mit Schlampes und es ist mir auch egal. Wer dagegen allergisch ist, muß halt ausschließlich Straße fahren. Aber das scheint im Moment ja mit extra Risiken verbunden, was man allerorts so liest 

*Mir schwebt kommendes WE die kleine Nidda-Runde vor:* Main bis Ffm/Höchst, dann Nidda bis BadVilbel und rüber nach Maintal wieder an den Main. 

*Später*: dann die große Nidda-Runde über Vulki bis zum Niddastausee und die komplette Nidda zurück

*Noch später:* rüber zum Kühkopf an den Rhein

*Noch noch später:* Main bis Mainz, Stück Rhein und quer zurück

*Was geht noch:*
- Main bis Miltenberg
- nach Höchst/ODW durchs Mömlingtal rurück
- Kinzigstausee
- durch die Wetterau bis Hungen und zurück
- Vulki komplett

Sicher habe ich noch genug vergessen, aber das ist das was mir zum *Thema Spacken-Touren* so spontan einfällt, falls ich mal wieder was anbieten wollte  Bis alle mir bekannten Touren "abgearbeitet" sind ist der Winter rum ... 

Hatte ich eigentlich schonmal erwähnt, dass ich die Woche Urlaub habe, deswegen fahre ich morgen erstmal bei Loti mit:

*Mittwoch N8Ride ab Dietzenbach/Dreieich*
*Treffpunkt Dtz Kreishaus 18:00*​
CU ...


----------



## RedRum05 (16. Dezember 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *Was geht noch:*
> - Main bis Miltenberg
> - nach Höchst/ODW durchs Mömlingtal rurück
> - Kinzigstausee
> ...



Habe heute schon mit Google kurz darüber gesprochen. 
Ich wäre nicht abgeneigt am 27. und/ oder 28. eine längere Tour zu fahren. An diesem Wochenende habe ich dazu leider noch keine Zeit, aber das Wochenende drauf 
Außerdem habe ich nächste Woche frei und werde immer morgens fahren...

@Google... fährst du nächsten Dienstag wieder am Main? Könnte passieren, dass ich noch mal dabei bin. Sich noch nicht, aber man kann ja schon mal anfragen 


- man darf es noch nicht so laut sagen, aber ich komme so langsam wieder rein -


----------



## Adrenalino (16. Dezember 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *Mir schwebt kommendes WE die kleine Nidda-Runde vor:* Main bis Ffm/Höchst, dann Nidda bis BadVilbel und rüber nach Maintal wieder an den Main.



Ei, da wär isch debei wenn ihr so gegen mittag starten würdet bzw. ich gegen mittag auf Höhe Schleuse Dörnigheim einsteigen könnte ( 12 Uhr z.B. )......aber ich befürchte daß des den meisten zu spät sein wird? Welcher Schnitt ist ca. geplant?

Äußert euch mal.....

- Desweiteren : bei entsprechendem Zeitfenster könnte man die Nidda-Runde bis Gronau/Brücke verlängern und von dort über Niederdorfelden rüber nach Maintal, dort durch die Wälder oder das Mainfeld runner zum Main.

- oder die flache Runde hinter Flughafen Bonames beenden und über Berkersheim-Heiligenstockweg-Lohrberg-Bergen-Hohe Straße ( der Teil von Bergen nach Maintal ist so gut wie matschfrei ) nach Maintal und Abschluss durch die Wälder/das Mainfeld beenden. Da kommen halt ab Berkersheim 150-250HM dazu 

Man könnte natürlich auch 2 Gruppen anbieten. Eine für den "frühen Vogel", eine andere für die "Langschläfer" wie meinereiner......Sonntag ist der einzigste Tag an dem ich etwas länger schlafen kann.....und außerdem ist der vormittag für meinen Schatz reserviert


----------



## karsten13 (16. Dezember 2008)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Ich wäre nicht abgeneigt am 27. und/ oder 28. eine längere Tour zu fahren.



wie wär's mit Taunus am 28.? 



RedRum05 schrieb:


> - man darf es noch nicht so laut sagen, aber ich komme so langsam wieder rein -


----------



## Google (17. Dezember 2008)

Ei wenn Ihr unbedingt die kleine Niddarunde fahren wollt, meinetwegen   Da ich aber nur Samstags kann, sage mir bitte bescheid wann Du die Tour anbieten wirst, Volker. Dann kann ich ggfls., falls Ihr den Sonntag wählt, von mir aus etwas anderes anbieten.

@[email protected] Schön, das Du wieder so langsam ins biken reinkommst  (ich habs auch ganz leise gesagt. Am 27 und/oder 28.ten geht hier sicherlich ne lange Runde. Ob von Erdi, karsten mir oder sonstwem angeboten. Es wird sich weisen und ich freue mich wenn Du dabei bist 

Grüße an alle 

Google


----------



## Adrenalino (17. Dezember 2008)

Nehmt auf mich keine Rücksicht! Wenn die Mehrheit für Samstag ist kein Problem, dann bin ich raus und fah ein anderes mal mit ( muss doch Samstags arbeiten  ) und für Sonntag komm ich schon woanderst unter


----------



## Erdi01 (17. Dezember 2008)

Mal gespannt wie pünktlich das Regen/Schnee/Eis-Band ist. Jedenfalls kann's bringen was es will, ich habe den Schneeketten-LRS aufgezogen ... damit der nicht ganz nutzlos im Keller vor sich hin gammelt  

Apro Pos Keller, ich habe mich an die "Zicken" da unten noch nicht weiter rangetraut ...  

*Wegen WE*, mir ist's egal wann ich Nidda fahre, ich fahre schätzungsweise eh an beiden Tagen, also im Moment steht's 1:1, mal sehen wer sich noch für wann outen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (17. Dezember 2008)

Ok, dann alle aufgepasst  Wenn de Erdi am Samstag Nidda anbietet, bin ich dabei. Wenn de Erdi den Sondach anbietet...ei dann kann ich net und ich werd was fürn Samstach anbieten. Vorzugsweise längeres Spacking! Abfahrt wohl dann 11:00 Uhr Druckhaus wesche der Feier am Vordach. Is doch gaaaaanz einfach 

Das alles vorbehaltlich der Wetterlage. Is halt echt ziemlich unbeständig in diesem (Kack-) Winter

Übrigens: Morsche zur Geländetour hat sich ein gewisser "shopper" angemeldet. Kennt den Einer   Hey Oliver  Hat Dich Deine Pause wieder heiss und voll einsatzfähig gemacht? 

Grüzi

DeGoogle


----------



## Erdi01 (17. Dezember 2008)

Wow, *Eisbären I* kratzt ja an der Top10. Vllt sollte ich mal wieder mehr fahren, dann müßt's locker für die Top10 langen  aber eigentlich ist's mir egal 

Der heutige N8Ride war steckenweise flott ... so flott das mir die Brille während der Fahrt von innen beschlagen ist. Runter damit, ab dem Zeitpunkt habe ich dann was gesehen und wußte auch wieder wo ich bin  Die Einen nennen es Koberstädter Wald, die Anderen Messeler Hügelland  

Wir waren zu acht (3 Ditzebächer ). Der Niederschlag hielt sich in Grenzen, erst nach dem "Danach" bin ich im Schneetreiben rüber nach Dtz gerollt. Ach ja, die Panzerketten waren natürlich so überflüssig wie ein Kropf. Und natürlich standesgemäß erstmal in den Garten gerollt, Rad vom Schlampes befreit und dann mich ... 

... und nuh


----------



## _jazzman_ (18. Dezember 2008)

@[email protected]

Wie geländig wird deine Tour heute??? Da die WABs teilweise sehr verschlammt sind, könnte man ja evtl. auf den einen oder anderen Trail ausweichen...? 

Sollte der angestrebte Schnitt unterhalbt 38km/h liegen, könnte ich mir vorstellen, den einen oder anderen Meter heute mitzurollen. Unter der Voraussetzung, mein Gebiss beruhigt sich bis heute Abend wieder und die Zahnschmerzen sinken auf ein erträgliches Maß. 

Btw: Hab ja immer noch die AlpX DVDs mit den Bildern hier rumliegen. Ich roll auf alle Fälle mal um 17.30 zur B8. Sollte es zahntechnisch nicht zum Biken reichen, kann ich dir wenigstens die CDs zustecken...


----------



## dandy (18. Dezember 2008)

Google schrieb:


> @Chaotenkind, [email protected] Vielleicht klappts am Donnerstag ???
> 
> *Donnerstagstour im Gelände​*
> Grüße
> ...



Hi zusammen,

vor Weihnachten schaffe ich es einfach nicht mehr zeitig von der Arbeit weg zu kommen . 
Ich hoffe, ich kann morgen pünktlich zum Stammtisch kommen...

Grüße,
Dandy


----------



## RedRum05 (18. Dezember 2008)

Das Wetter da draußen ist nicht wirklich motivierend... 

@Karsten... 28. Taunus hört sich irgendwie nach Wald = Matsch an?! Wenn das Wetter dann immer noch so ist und die Waldwege dem entsprechend aussehen, nein! 
Das Rennrad hat mir nicht gut getan - seit dem bin ich etwas pienzich geworden! 

Also dieses Wochenende geht bei mir leider noch nicht so viel, aber das Wochenende (27./ 28.) warte ich immer noch auf einen entsprechenden Vorschlag... ist ja noch Zeeeiit!

 So und ich kann schon feierlich verkünden, Arbeitsjahr 2008 ist geschafft - U R L A U B ​


----------



## Instantcold (18. Dezember 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Wow, *Eisbären I* kratzt ja an der Top10. Vllt sollte ich mal wieder mehr fahren, dann müßt's locker für die Top10 langen



Auf Erdi, hau rein. TOP 10 wäre doch was.

Ihr als Team in der Gesamtwertung und ich versuche in den TOP 10 der alternativen Sportarten zu bleiben, derzeit sieht es ja nicht schlecht aus 


Bis morgen Abend

Grüße
IC



			
				dandy schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe, ich kann morgen pünktlich zum Stammtisch kommen...



Na ich hoffe doch das Du es schaffst, schon des Teams wegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (18. Dezember 2008)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Das Wetter da draußen ist nicht wirklich motivierend...
> 
> @Karsten... 28. Taunus hört sich irgendwie nach Wald = Matsch an?! Wenn das Wetter dann immer noch so ist und die Waldwege dem entsprechend aussehen, nein!
> Das Rennrad hat mir nicht gut getan - seit dem bin ich etwas pienzich geworden!



das ist also die Jugend von heute  *kopfschüttel*

Dann kannste aber direkt Strasse fahren, denn auf vielen Wirtschaftswegen saut man sich momentan mehr ein als im Wald 

Bis morsche,

Karsten.


----------



## missmarple (18. Dezember 2008)

dandy schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, ich kann morgen pünktlich zum Stammtisch kommen...



Hauptsache, Du kommst überhaupt!


----------



## Erdi01 (18. Dezember 2008)

dandy schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, ich kann morgen pünktlich zum Stammtisch kommen...
> 
> Grüße,
> Dandy



... und ich habe gerade mal geschaut wo er eigentlich stattfindet und wo ich morgen abend überhaupt hin muß  Wer hat die Lokation gewählt ... Mein Kompliment, den "Schwanen" kenn ich, hervorrangende Wahl


----------



## theobviousfaker (19. Dezember 2008)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Aah ich hab da was verschwitzt... wie lang sitzt ihr denn so am Stammtisch? Ich kann erst später auftauchen :/



Ich würd gern nochmal auf die Frage zurückkommen


----------



## Instantcold (19. Dezember 2008)

Ich gehe mal davon aus, das wir etwas länger da sein werden.

Wann können wir denn mit Dir rechnen??


----------



## Google (19. Dezember 2008)

was heißt denn später auftauchen? 

@[email protected] Wie gesagt: Entweder bietet Erdi01 was Langes an oder wir können gerne auch nochmal nach Klingenberg oder Miltenberg fahren. Natürlich alles unter Vorbehalt des Wetters 

@[email protected] Irgendwann klappts auch mal wieder auf ne gemeinsame Tour  Gelände sind wir noch nie zusammen gefahren.

Die Wetteraussichten zum Wochenende sehen ja mal gar net prickelnd aus  Mal gucken ob Samstag überhaupt was geht. Wenn dann wohl eher was Kurzfristiges und Kürzeres als was Langes....Ha, ha. Und wenns der Samstag nicht wird, dann vielleicht am Sonntagvormittag oder Abend (dazwischen ist Geburtstagskaffee). Ich informiere kurzfristig, also "online" ist angesagt. Vielleicht kann man sich ja spontan treffen...

Ausserdem habe ich kommende Woche vor, anstatt am Dienstag schon am Montag zu spacken. *Auffi Gehts!! * So früh vor Heiligabend nimmt man sich einfach mal Überstunden und geniesst den Mainradweg 


*Montagsspacking​*
BIS HEUTEABEND!!!


----------



## Erdi01 (19. Dezember 2008)

*@Theob...*, ich war noch nie der Erste der gegangen ist 

*Nidda-Spacking* steht immer noch 1:1 (inoffizell 2:1 für Samstag, falls sich der Odenwaldbesuch tatsächlich ansagt ) Wie meinte Google "online" ... und schauen was sich tut ...

*Wegen 27/28.* plan ich Mömlingtal-Spacking. Mömlingtal ist vorwiegend flach, nur müssen wir erstmal rüber (im warsten Sinne des Wortes) nach Höchst im Odenwald kommen  Also unterm Strich dann doch nicht ganz sooo flach


----------



## theobviousfaker (19. Dezember 2008)

Zwischen 22:30 und 23 Uhr  Fahre wohl mit der S-Bahn bis Hanau Hbf, den Rest mit dem Rad. Sind ja bloß ~2km.
Sind zu der Zeit noch die meisten da oder gehen dann auch bald die letzten?


----------



## Erdi01 (19. Dezember 2008)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Zwischen 22:30 und 23 Uhr  Fahre wohl mit der S-Bahn bis Hanau Hbf, den Rest mit dem Rad. Sind ja bloß ~2km.
> Sind zu der Zeit noch die meisten da oder gehen dann auch bald die letzten?



... das kann ich Dir morgen beantworten 

*Ernsthaft:* Für's kommen wirklich etwas spät, wer und wieviel noch da sind kann ich Dir nicht beantworten


----------



## BlackTrek (19. Dezember 2008)

Bin schon wieder total erkältet und komm heute Abend daher höchstwahrscheinlich nicht. So ein Mist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rinna (19. Dezember 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Wegen 27/28.[/B] plan ich Mömlingtal-Spacking. Mömlingtal ist vorwiegend flach, nur müssen wir erstmal rüber (im warsten Sinne des Wortes) nach Höchst im Odenwald kommen  Also unterm Strich dann doch nicht ganz sooo flach



Moin Erdi!
Ich denke Du meinst das Mümlingtal 


> Höchst liegt im nördlichen Odenwald im Mümlingtal in 175 bis 400 Metern Höhe.


Jedenfalls wäre das mal eine Tour in meine Richtung. 
Wenn Du eine genauere Streckenplanung hast, könnte ich irgendwo hinzustossen.

Bis später 
Gruß
Corinna


----------



## Erdi01 (19. Dezember 2008)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Bin schon wieder total erkältet und komm heute Abend daher höchstwahrscheinlich nicht. So ein Mist.


Schade  Sag' mal lässt Du Dich nachts nicht zudecken ... wie kann man (frau) eine Erkältung nach der anderen haben  

Gute Besserung 



Rinna schrieb:


> Moin Erdi!
> Ich denke Du meinst das Mümlingtal


hast natürlich recht.

Und das wäre die Möglichkeit über Breuberg ins M*ü*mlingtal zu gelangen 

Bis später ...


----------



## Rinna (20. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Eisbären und Co.!
Schönen Dank für den netten Abend, aber:
who is who  
Liebe Grüße
Corinna


----------



## Google (20. Dezember 2008)

Moin, moin

fand auch das es ein netter Abend mit netten Leuten war. Ich hab mich gut unterhalten, man hat sich wohl gefühlt  Ach, und das Essen war auch lecker 

@[email protected] Das war ja nun wirklich ein "Surprise" 

Zu einer evtl heutigen Tour  Der Kachelmann sagt, dass es ab circa 10:00 Uhr wieder regnet, es sieht ja auch nicht wirklich gemütlich draussen aus. Wenn man sich aber das Niederschlagsradar anschaut, fragt man sich obs heute überhaupt noch regnet . Na ja ich Frühstücke jetzt erst mal. Könnte denn jemand heute spontan losspacken? Ich schau immer mal rein.

Wenns heute nix wird, habe ich mir eigentlich für morgen fest vorgenommen ab 10:30 Uhr Druckhaus wenigstens am Main, auch bei Regen, zu fahren. Wenigstens bis Kleinostheim oder noch ein Stückerl weiter. Hätte da jemand Interesse? 

Grüzi

Google


----------



## fohns (20. Dezember 2008)

Ich fand auch, dass es ein gelungener Abend war!

Dank an IC fürs suprisen und Dandy für die Orga!
Heute geht bei mir nix mit fahren, morgen wollte ich spontan entscheiden.

Viele Grüße
fohns


----------



## Google (20. Dezember 2008)

*Achtung! Morgen 10:30 Uhr Druckhaus, egal welches Wetter! Maximal 2,5 Stunden!! Ende der Durchsage​*


----------



## Erdi01 (20. Dezember 2008)

Tja, also hier nieselt es in einer Tour. Verleitet mich nun wirklich nicht. Ich habe mir gerade wieder ein Date mit den "Zicken" im Keller gemacht. 

Mal sehen was dehnen noch alles so einfällt ...   

Edith meint: Morgen Druckhaus, hm ... mal sehen ...


----------



## Google (20. Dezember 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Edith meint: Morgen Druckhaus, hm ... mal sehen ...


oder 11:05/10 Selischestadt


----------



## Erdi01 (20. Dezember 2008)

Google schrieb:


> oder 11:05/10 Selischestadt



... noch besser  

Dann Main bis Stockstadt und zur Abwechslung mal quer durchs Rodgau zurück. Ich kenn da auch schlammfreie Wege (hoffe ich mal )

Ich denke wir sehen uns morgen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (20. Dezember 2008)

*.........und wer Lust hat später zu fahren : morgen, Sonntag, 12 Uhr Start hier in Maintal-Bischofsheim an der Shell-Tankstelle Ecke Kreuzstein/Goethestraße, dann ab durchs Mainfeld zum Mainradweg und dort entweder Ri. Aschebersch oder FFM bis Höchst und dann via Nidda zurück. Tempo hoch ( 23/24er Schnitt ) Pausen null 
Ma schauen ob ich nen LMB mach......

Auch egal welches Wetter *


----------



## theobviousfaker (20. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab mich dann nach Erdis Antwort gegen ein kommen entschieden, auch wenn ich gern dagewesen wär. Hätt sich aber net gelohnt, ne Stunde Fahrt aus Frankfurt für ne Stunde im Schwanen  Nächstes Mal klappts.


----------



## Google (20. Dezember 2008)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> *.........und wer Lust hat später zu fahren : morgen, Sonntag, 12 Uhr Start hier in Maintal-Bischofsheim an der Shell-Tankstelle Ecke Kreuzstein/Goethestraße, dann ab durchs Mainfeld zum Mainradweg und dort entweder Ri. Aschebersch oder FFM bis Höchst und dann via Nidda zurück. Tempo hoch ( 23/24er Schnitt ) Pausen null
> Ma schauen ob ich nen LMB mach......
> 
> Auch egal welches Wetter *


*Fahrt mit mir! Jeder Teilnehmer erhält ein kostenloses Gruppenfoto in digitaler Form! Kommense Kommense!! Es lohnt sich!​*
​


----------



## Instantcold (20. Dezember 2008)

@ google

Mal sehen wie ich mich morgen fühle, vielleicht komme ich euch entgegen gefahren, sonst halt erst Montag.

Was für ein Mist Wetter, werde mich gleich mal auf meine kleine Tour zur nächsten Weihnachtsfeier vorbereiten und habe die befürchtung, egal was ich anziehen werde, es wird nass   

Euch noch einen schönen Samstagnachmittag

Grüße
IC


----------



## missmarple (20. Dezember 2008)

@IC: von mir auch nochmal danke für die Überraschung!


----------



## Adrenalino (20. Dezember 2008)

Google schrieb:


> *Fahrt mit mir! Jeder Teilnehmer erhält ein kostenloses Gruppenfoto in digitaler Form! Kommense Kommense!! Es lohnt sich!​*
> ​



*Des is Abwerbung! Des gehört sisch net!!! Kerle naa......*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (20. Dezember 2008)

*Kommense näher, kommense ran
hier wern se' genauso beschissen wie nebenan ...

... und die nächste Fahrt geht rückwärts !!!​*



*komm' mir vor wie bei de' Marktschreier  *





​


----------



## RedRum05 (20. Dezember 2008)

War ein schöner Abend und fand´s auch gut mal ein paar neue Gesichter kennen zu lernen. Find es schön, dass immer wieder Treffen ausserhalb des Fahrens statt finden und dass eine rege Beteiligung herscht. 



			
				karsten13 schrieb:
			
		

> wie wär's mit Taunus am 28.?



Meine "Bedenken" hierzu habe ich ja gestern geäußert. 
Würde mich aber trotzdem freuen, wenn wir uns noch in diesem Jahr auf dem Rad sehen.



			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Was geht noch:
> - Main bis Miltenberg
> - nach Höchst/ODW durchs Mömlingtal rurück
> - Kinzigstausee
> ...



Hatten wir ja auch ein wenig gerstern Abend besprochen. Hier gilt aber das Selbe - habe Renner und MTB gerade geputzt und da ich heute mehrmals mit dem Hund unterwegs war, weiß ich auch wie eine Fahrt durch den Wald aussehen würde. 
Bin aber trotzdem gerne nächstes Wochenende bei einer Ausfahrt dabei!

@Google...
Sorry, dass ich am Montagabend nicht mitfahren kann. Wenn du aber weiterhin dienstags was anbieten wirst, werde ich mich auch des Öfteren blicken lassen. Bin ich mir schon fast sicher...


----------



## Google (21. Dezember 2008)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> @Google...
> Sorry, dass ich am Montagabend nicht mitfahren kann. Wenn du aber weiterhin dienstags was anbieten wirst, werde ich mich auch des Öfteren blicken lassen. Bin ich mir schon fast sicher...


 Klar  Dienstag ist mein Spackingtag. Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel.

Kommense Kommense!! Nur noch 1,5 Stunden. Wer mit mir fährt ist auch wieder früher daheim. Ausserdem hammer schöneres Wetter ​


----------



## Erdi01 (21. Dezember 2008)

... wir sehen uns in Seligenstadt! 

Der Rückweg durchs Rodgau, der mir vorschwebt, geht übrigens auch über Asphalt.


----------



## Erdi01 (21. Dezember 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Der Rückweg durchs Rodgau, der mir vorschwebt, geht übrigens auch über Asphalt.



... hatt gepasst, bis auf die zwei Ecken wo der Asphalt geklaut war 

Aber wir haben ja Herbst, nein JETZT Winter , nach den Temperaturen aber Frühling ... ja was nuh 

*@[email protected]* was hast Du noch im Keller zum testen ?!? Vom Freak habe ich gelesen, was Du mir erzählt hast habe ich schon wieder vergessen  Und berichte mal, interessiert mich immer ...

*@Miss, [email protected]* wie war das jetzt, seid Ihr noch da oder schon Richtung Süden unterwegs. Sehen wir uns morgen abend nochmal  Habe ich auch gerade vergessen ...


----------



## Lupo (21. Dezember 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ...
> *@Miss, [email protected]* wie war das jetzt, seid Ihr noch da oder schon Richtung Süden unterwegs. Sehen wir uns morgen abend nochmal  Habe ich auch gerade vergessen ...



mir fahrn erst am 24 los, sind also morgen noch da...schwimmen  aber zum futterngehnauf alle fälle


----------



## Erdi01 (21. Dezember 2008)

... zum "Danach"  Schwimmen klappt nicht, habe ab morgen wieder Dienst.


----------



## drinkandbike (21. Dezember 2008)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> *.........und wer Lust hat später zu fahren : morgen, Sonntag, 12 Uhr Start hier in Maintal-Bischofsheim an der Shell-Tankstelle Ecke Kreuzstein/Goethestraße, dann ab durchs Mainfeld zum Mainradweg und dort entweder Ri. Aschebersch oder FFM bis Höchst und dann via Nidda zurück. Tempo hoch ( 23/24er Schnitt ) Pausen null
> Ma schauen ob ich nen LMB mach......
> 
> Auch egal welches Wetter *



also ich war heute um 12.00 an der Tankstelle: Habe bis 12.15 gewartet...kam aber keiner. Bin dann allein rumgegurgt und habe mein neues kleines Schwarzes eingesaut. Na ja sollte nicht sein - habe mich ja auch nicht vorher angemeldet. Bei der anderen Veranstaltung hätte ich wenigstens ein Digitalbild ergattert


----------



## missmarple (21. Dezember 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@[email protected]* was hast Du noch im Keller zum testen ?!? Vom Freak habe ich gelesen, was Du mir erzählt hast habe ich schon wieder vergessen  Und berichte mal, interessiert mich immer ...



Das Zesty bekomme ich noch. Bericht folgt...


----------



## Adrenalino (21. Dezember 2008)

> also ich war heute um 12.00 an der Tankstelle: Habe bis 12.15 gewartet...kam aber keiner. Bin dann allein rumgegurgt und habe mein neues kleines Schwarzes eingesaut. Na ja sollte nicht sein - habe mich ja auch nicht vorher angemeldet. Bei der anderen Veranstaltung hätte ich wenigstens ein Digitalbild ergattert



Mensch Kerl, warum sagste denn nix????? Nachdem sich niemand gemeldet hat bin ich etwas später los, i`m very sorry 

Ich sollte das nächste mal doch einen LMB-Eintrag machen 

Sorry fürs entgangene Foto 

Ich biete demnächst wieder was an, zur Wiedergutmachung, o.k?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drinkandbike (21. Dezember 2008)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Mensch Kerl, warum sagste denn nix????? Nachdem sich niemand gemeldet hat bin ich etwas später los, i`m very sorry
> 
> Ich sollte das nächste mal doch einen LMB-Eintrag machen
> 
> ...



ich habs mir halt auch erst um 11.25 überlegt. War ein wenig zu kurzfristig von mir. Halt beim nächsten mal


----------



## Adrenalino (21. Dezember 2008)

drinkandbike schrieb:


> ich habs mir halt auch erst um 11.25 überlegt. War ein wenig zu kurzfristig von mir. Halt beim nächsten mal



Genauuu! 

Deine Signatur gefällt mir. Darfs auch etwas mehr sein?


----------



## drinkandbike (21. Dezember 2008)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Genauuu!
> 
> Deine Signatur gefällt mir. Darfs auch etwas mehr sein?



mein kleines neues schwarzes sagt 25er Schnitt bitte!! Die Waden rufen mach mal langsam!


----------



## Erdi01 (21. Dezember 2008)

drinkandbike schrieb:


> mein kleines neues schwarzes


Erzähl mal mehr ... habe da was von Moots gelesen


----------



## drinkandbike (21. Dezember 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Erzähl mal mehr ... habe da was von Moots gelesen



das Moots ist vorhanden aber hier dreht es sich um ein specialized expert aus Plaste Modell 2009 mit ein paar Modifikationen  Ich glaub so schnell wie das Stumpi könnte werde ich nie werden. Ich sage nur es Schreit nach einem 25 Schnitt. Super schnell - super Fahrwerk - und aktuell 10,9 kg mit Pedalen bei 120 mm Federweg. Bin zufrieden...


----------



## Google (21. Dezember 2008)

@[email protected] Sach mir mal die Daten wenn Du sie ausgewertet hast 

Grüße

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (21. Dezember 2008)

*@Google*, ca. 105/500


----------



## Erdi01 (21. Dezember 2008)

drinkandbike schrieb:


> . Super schnell - super Fahrwerk - und aktuell 10,9 kg mit Pedalen bei 120 mm Federweg. Bin zufrieden...


Hi hi, mein Rush haste noch nicht geknackt 10,78. Auch fahrfertig und nur Alurahmen! Allerdiungs auch nur 110mm 

Aber schon Klasse, gibt's irgendwo Bilder ...


----------



## drinkandbike (21. Dezember 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Hi hi, mein Rush haste noch nicht geknackt 10,78. Auch fahrfertig und nur Alurahmen! Allerdiungs auch nur 110mm
> 
> Aber schon Klasse, gibt's irgendwo Bilder ...



mach ich noch...muss es erstmal von der heutigen Schlammschicht befreien. Hauptrahmen ist Plaste - Hinterbau aus Alu. Bilder folgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (21. Dezember 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Google*, ca. 105/500


Ja, Ja...mit möglichen Abweichungen +40/+500 nach oben  Ha, Ha 

Ok! Bin dabei  Wenn das so ist, kann uns nur noch das Wetter einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen.

Grüße

Google

Edit fragt: 10:30/11:00 ab Dietzenbach?


----------



## Google (22. Dezember 2008)

Ei Isch schon widder 

Ein paar Hinweise:

*Diese heutige Tour.....:*
*Spack, Spack, Spack....​*.......wird ebenso bei JEDER Wetterlage, analog zum gestrigen Angebot gefahren  Sinn noche paar dabei ?


*Diese Tour......:*
*Prophylaxe-Speckabbau-Weihnachtstour ​*
......fahr ich am 24.ten weil ich an den Feiertagen gar net kann. Wem gehts noch so und hat Bock mit zu fahren? Die Tour soll schön gemütlich aber auch ein bisserl Abwechslungsreich mit ein paar Trails werden. Übrigens, WETTER WIRD GUT (GENUG)!!

......un am Samstag oder Sonntag bietet der Erdi01 auch endlich mal wieder ne Tour an. Isch bin schon mal dabei  Weitere Infos gibt der Volker noch.

So, das wars von mir 

Grüße


Google


----------



## Lanzelot (22. Dezember 2008)

@Google

ich versuch dabei zu sein, wäre dann rechtzeitig am B8 Parkplatz.

Gruss


----------



## Instantcold (22. Dezember 2008)

@ google

Sofern ich mein "knacken" in den Griff bekomme, komme ich Euch entgegen.
Die erste Ladung Öl hat noch nicht den Erfolg gebracht, werde wohl nochmal alles auseinander nehmen und eine Packung Öl/Fett drauf packen und weiter versuchen.

Bis später, hoffentlich 

Grüße
IC


----------



## Google (22. Dezember 2008)

Instantcold schrieb:


> @ google
> 
> Sofern ich mein "knacken" in den Griff bekomme, komme ich Euch entgegen.
> Die erste Ladung Öl hat noch nicht den Erfolg gebracht, werde wohl nochmal alles auseinander nehmen und eine Packung Öl/Fett drauf packen und weiter versuchen.
> ...


Knackst es denn so schlimm? Probiers auch mal an den Sattelklemmen. Ansonsten können wir ja mal auf der Tour zusammen hören.

@[email protected] Du meinst die Tour am 24.ten, Gelle ?


----------



## Instantcold (22. Dezember 2008)

@ google

naja auf dauer kann sich das nicht gesund anhören, werde jetzt mal die Stütze und Klemme abbauen und das Rohr innen reinigen und dann alles einschmieren und hoffen es hört auf zu knacken.

Bis später, hoffentlich ohne knacken.

Grüße
IC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lanzelot (22. Dezember 2008)

@Google

Yep, ich mein am Mittwoch die.
Falls ich heute rechtzeitig mt allem fertig bin, steh ich an der Schleuse

Gruss


----------



## Google (22. Dezember 2008)

Lanzelot schrieb:


> @Google
> 
> Yep, ich mein am Mittwoch die.
> Falls ich heute rechtzeitig mt allem fertig bin, steh ich an der Schleuse
> ...


Auch gut  Ich mach jetzt Feierabend, He,he


----------



## Instantcold (22. Dezember 2008)

@ google

Bin raus für heute, war gerade beim "Ersatz"-Händler, zwecks Info über das kuriose Knacken, evtl. ist ein Lager kaputt, werde morgen mal zu meiner Werkstatt fahren, leider heute geschlossen 

So nachdem ich einmal das Rad ein und aus gebaut habe, ist das Problem "weg" werde morgen dennoch der Werkstatt einen Besuch abstatten, der Hinterbau soll mal gecheckt werden und dann mal das ganze beobachten.

Gelände wird am 24. bei mir nicht gehen, werde dann wohl selbst mal auf eine Runde starten, evtl. nach Seligenstadt und von da aus Richtung Großostheim oder so, mal sehen. Falls jemand mit fahren möchte.


Grüße
IC


----------



## Erdi01 (22. Dezember 2008)

Google schrieb:


> ......un am Samstag oder Sonntag bietet der Erdi01 auch endlich mal wieder ne Tour an. Isch bin schon mal dabei  Weitere Infos gibt der Volker noch.


... vorab steht aber noch diese Tour auf dem Programm: 

*Weihnachtstour zum "Tannenhof" bei Groß-Umstadt, 
Mittwoch, 24. Dezember, 10 -  ca. 15 Uhr, Start: Lindenplatz Sprendlingen 
oder 9:30 Dietzenbach Kreishaus
*​
Dem Tag entsprechend geht's zum Tannenhof, dort um die Tanne werden dann Weihnachtslieder geschmettert, bevor es zurück geht 

*Und ich eröffne schon mal den Reigen der Weihnachtswünsche. *
Allen die ich nicht mehr bei der ein oder anderen Beschäftigung erwische ....
















Euer Weihnachtsbär ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... Ho Ho Ho​


----------



## fohns (23. Dezember 2008)

Klasse Spackentour gestern 
Hat richtig Spaß gemacht, wer hätte das gedacht,dass wir noch so viele werden


----------



## Google (23. Dezember 2008)

Das kann ich nur bestätigen  Ganze 8 Spacken haben sich gestern gefunden  Schade das ich kein Foto dabei hatte. Ausgeleuchtet war es ja nun wirklich genug für Bilder.

shopper hat seinem Namen Ehre gemacht. Rückzus hat der einen Zahn drauf gehabt, als wenn er noch vor Ladenschluss daheim sein will  Aber schee wars im Windschatten...

Ironshit hatte kurz vorm Druckhaus noch einen Platten und glücklicherweise alles dabei was man zum Flicken so braucht. Sprich: Mich!!  *Har, har*

Wer morsche net beim loti dabei sein kann darf sich natürlich immer noch hier anmelden:

*Hanau Prophylaxe-Speckabbau-Weihnachtstour​*

Grüße


Google


----------



## Chaotenkind (23. Dezember 2008)

> fohns schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Klasse Spackentour gestern
> > Hat richtig Spaß gemacht, wer hätte das gedacht,dass wir noch so viele werden


 
Wäre auch gerne dabei gewesen. Nachdem aber gestern wieder so viel los war, dass ich einfach nicht rechtzeitig raus kam, habe ich halt noch einen draufgesetzt. Waren lecker essen, Magen auf das gute Essen der nächsten Tage einstimmen!

Habe dann aber heute morgen die Hühner gesattelt und bin mit dem Rad zum Dienst. Wetter ist ja bis jetzt bombastisch! Und auf dem Rückweg noch ein paar kleine Umwege, dann kriege ich heute locker 70 km beisammen.

Weihnachtstour klappt bei mir leider nicht, da ich morgen um 9:00 Uhr noch einen Termin hier in Dietzenbach habe.  Aber wenn Wetter gut, ist vielleicht noch ein Stündchen vor der Bescherung drin! Mal sehen!

Schon mal allen ein schönes Fest und fette Beute!


----------



## Adrenalino (23. Dezember 2008)

Google schrieb:


> *Hanau Prophylaxe-Speckabbau-Weihnachtstour​*
> 
> Grüße
> 
> ...



Wieder nix für misch......muss morgen arbeiten.....und am Samstag......nächsten Dienstag und Mittwoch auch  

Käse mit der Selbständigkeit ( manchmal ).......

Jemand Lust am Samstag nachmittag was lockeres zu fahren, so max. 2 Std. ab 14/14:15 Uhr? Dafür gibts abbä noch nen LMB, sischä is sichä


----------



## drinkandbike (23. Dezember 2008)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Wieder nix für misch......muss morgen arbeiten.....und am Samstag......nächsten Dienstag und Mittwoch auch
> 
> Käse mit der Selbständigkeit ( manchmal ).......
> 
> Jemand Lust am Samstag nachmittag was lockeres zu fahren, so max. 2 Std. ab 14/14:15 Uhr? Dafür gibts abbä noch nen LMB, sischä is sichä



möglicherweise hätte ich Lust...es soll aber doch auch eine etwas längere Tour mit ERDI01 geben - oder??? Ich warte mal ab ob da was kommt. 
kai


----------



## fohns (24. Dezember 2008)

Allen hier schöne Weihnachtsfeiertage!!







Viele Grüße vom 
fohns


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lanzelot (24. Dezember 2008)

Auch von mir ein frohes Fest Euch allen und lasst Euch reich 

Grüsse
Stephan


----------



## RedRum05 (24. Dezember 2008)

- Wünsche allen frohe Weihnachten und erholsame Feiertage -​​


----------



## Marathon2004 (24. Dezember 2008)

_Ich wünsche allen hier ein frohes Weihnachstfest_​


----------



## Rinna (24. Dezember 2008)

*Fröhliche Weihnachten*
*und alles Gute für*
*2009*

wünscht allen Eisbären & Co.
Corinna


----------



## Adrenalino (24. Dezember 2008)

Ich schließe mich den Wünschen für ein frohes, ruhiges und gesegnetes Weihnachtsfest an!


----------



## Google (24. Dezember 2008)

*Ich wünsche Euch auch ganz tolle Weihnachten, besinnliche und erholsame Tage​*






​


Lasst es Euch 

 und lasst Euch schöön


----------



## shopper (24. Dezember 2008)

* Wünsche allen frohe Weihnachten und alles Gute für 2009



* 








Viele Grüße vom 
shopper


----------



## karsten13 (24. Dezember 2008)

drinkandbike schrieb:


> es soll aber doch auch eine etwas längere Tour mit ERDI01 geben - oder??? Ich warte mal ab ob da was kommt.



mal schaun, ob bzw. wann sich Papabär bewegt ... 

Von mir auch noch Frohe Weihnachten und Guten Rutsch!
Das neue Jahr kann ja nur besser werden ...

Karsten.


----------



## RedRum05 (25. Dezember 2008)

drinkandbike schrieb:


> möglicherweise hätte ich Lust...es soll aber doch auch eine etwas längere Tour mit ERDI01 geben - oder??? Ich warte mal ab ob da was kommt.
> kai



Ja da wird was am Wochenende kommen... Kommt Zeit, kommt Erdi 
Also von mr aus auch gerne der Samstag. Einige Stimmen hatten diesen Tag ja schon bevorzugt ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (25. Dezember 2008)

Ich kann noch an beiden Tagen, wobei mir persönlich der Sonntag lieber ist Da könnte  ich am Samstag schon ein paar Erledigungen machen.

Aber ich muß eh mal abwarten. Mein Sohnemann hatte die Tage über 39°C Fieber, meine Holde rennt seitTagen als B-Schleuder rum. Ich bin nicht schadlos daran vorbei gekommen. Ich hau mir gerade die Maxdosis an Vita C rein und hoffe, dass die anbahnende Erkältung sich nicht richtig breit macht  *hust*


----------



## drinkandbike (25. Dezember 2008)

wann spricht der Meister (ERDI01) zu seinen Jüngern und teilt uns seine Planung für das WE mit???????


----------



## Google (25. Dezember 2008)

....Achhhh...das ist doch viiiiel zu nett für den Kerl!!!


----------



## Adrenalino (25. Dezember 2008)

Da bei mir am Sonntag der FFM-Sylvesterlauf als Tempoeinheit ansteht werde ich definitiv am Samstag nach der Arbeit zwei lockere Stündchen drehen. Längere Touren fah ich erst wieder nächste Woche! Dafür gibts ein oder anderen LMB, ich werde berichten


----------



## Bikeholic (25. Dezember 2008)

Fröhliche Weihnacht,

hat jemand zu viel über die festlichen Tage hereingehauen und möchte ein wenig Gewichtsreduzierung betreiben? ;-)

"Speck weg Tour" am 26.12.2008 11:00 Uhr / 3,5 - 4,0 h / ca. 700 hm 

Die Strecke wird weitgehend über schlammfreie Wege führen!

... Schlamm ist inakzeptabel! 

Treffpunkt Druckhaus 10:59 Uhr


----------



## Erdi01 (25. Dezember 2008)

Google schrieb:


> ....Achhhh...das ist doch viiiiel zu nett für den Kerl!!!



Jo, übertreibts mal nicht. Ich bin's gewohnt Körbe zu kassieren und Brügel einzustecken 

*Durchs Mümlingtal am Sonntag​*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedRum05 (25. Dezember 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *Durchs Mümlingtal am Sonntag​*



Angemeldet und gleichzeitig die Heizsohlen zum Laden raus gelegt. Wird wohl relativ eisig werden. Trotzdem freut es mich, mal wieder bei einer längeren Ausfahrt dabei sein zu können. 

Hat eigentlich nächste Woche noch jemand Urlaub ?


----------



## Rinna (25. Dezember 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Jo, übertreibts mal nicht. Ich bin's gewohnt Körbe zu kassieren und Brügel einzustecken
> 
> *Durchs Mümlingtal am Sonntag​*



Moin Erdi!
Ich bin dabei . Komme mit dem Zug nach Langen und gondel dann nach Dietzenbach rüber. 

Bis Sonntag 
Corinna


----------



## drinkandbike (25. Dezember 2008)

ich komm dann auch mit ins Mümmmeltal!!!!!


----------



## Google (25. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab mich fürs Murmeltal mal unter Vorbehalt eingetragen  Ich hoffe mich raffts net schon wieder hin.

@[email protected] Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Premiere  Die Tour mußte nochmal anbieten wenn ich net grad am futtern bin 

@[email protected] Viel Spass beim Sylvesterlauf. Haste Du Dir ein Ziel gesetzt? Wieviel Km sind das überhaupt?

Grüße

Google


----------



## Instantcold (26. Dezember 2008)

Servus und noch Frohe Weihnachten von mir.

Was für ein Wetter heute, komme gerade von einer netten Runde.

War zwar etwas kühl, aber dafür weit und breit (k)ein Hund  
Knapp 2 Stunden, schön Rückersbacher hoch, runter ins Steinbachtal, dann Richtung Aschaffenburg eingedreht und irgendwie wieder zurück 

Die ganzen WAB´s sind schön gefroheren und die durchfahrt der Pfützen, macht einfach nur Spaß und dann nur ich und das "Surren" der Bereifung 

Wünsche Euch noch einen schönen 2. Weihnachtsfeiertag, bin nachher zum Essen eingeladen.

Grüße
IC


----------



## drinkandbike (26. Dezember 2008)

moin....hat jemand spontan Lust ab 11.45 Uhr ab  - Eisernen Steg Frankfurt (Sachsenhäuser Seite) - eine kleine Runde zu drehen???? Richtung Höchst am Main - Nidda Richtung Vilbel zurück - ca 40km??

Kai


----------



## Adrenalino (26. Dezember 2008)

Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Viel Spass beim Sylvesterlauf. Haste Du Dir ein Ziel gesetzt? Wieviel Km sind das überhaupt?
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Google



Jo,

das sind genau 10km! Ziel? Sub60, also unter 1 Std, ideal wären 50min also pro km 5 Minuten.
Langfristig will ich auf nen 11-12er Schnitt beim laufen kommen um beim Ironman die abschließenden 42km in +/- 4 Std. zu schaffen ( etwas Laufleistung muss man ja nach schwimmen und radeln abziehen ).....
Nachmittags dann ein lockeres Ründchen auf dem Bike zum Beine ausfahren  bevor es dann nächste Woche wieder ernst wird!


----------



## Lanzelot (26. Dezember 2008)

@Instantcold

Hätte ich das gewusst......
War heute morgen auch schon unterwegs auf dem Hahnenkamm, hatte dann überlegt ob ich Richtung Alzenau runterfahren soll, oder noch einen Umweg über die Rückersbacher Schlucht mitnehme......
Bin dann aber nach Alzenau abgebogen.......

Gruss


----------



## Google (26. Dezember 2008)

Sach mal Erdi01, ist die Tour auch Crossergeeignet vom Untergrund?? Und wie siehts aus mit den (wenigen) Steigungen? Vulkanradweg ist ja mit der Übersetzung vom Crosser kein Problem. Sach mal was. Je nach dem entscheide ich mich fürs Bike.





RedRum05 schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich nächste Woche noch jemand Urlaub ?


Yes  und bevorzugt würde ich dann natürlich schon im Hellen fahren (falls wir nicht kurzfristig ein paar Tage Ski fahren)

@[email protected] Ist manchmal richtig schön in der Stille zu fahren. Kann ich nachvollziehen 

Grüße

Google

Ich wollt noch was los werden... Ich denk noch sehr oft an Jens. Es vergeht eigentlich kein Tag wo ich mich nicht an irgendetwas mit ihm erinnere. Mit dem Gedanken bin ich halt sehr oft beim biken und dann ist der Jens nicht weit. Auch wenn wir über ihn nicht mehr schreiben...ich denke jenen, die Jens gut gekannt haben, geht es genauso.


----------



## Chaotenkind (26. Dezember 2008)

Hallo, schade, dass sich keiner gemeldet hat zu unserer kleinen Ausfahrt.

Bikeholic, Siam und ich sind von Steinheim aus nach Großauheim, Alzenau, die Weinberge hoch und wieder runter zum Dörsthof, dann wieder hoch und runter nach Brücken, rauf nach Klein-Hemsbach anschließend Rückersbach, Dettingen (wo wir Kedi trafen) und am Main entlang zurück (62 km, 830 Hm). Für mich 81 km wg. An- und Abfahrt Maintal. War eine fast schlammfreie Tour und Biceholic hat anschließend die Räder gewaschen (grins), da er sie ja als schlammfrei gepostet hatte!

@kedi
Schade dass wir dich nur entgegenfahrend getroffen haben. Biceholic hatte die Tour extra gepostet und noch in LMB gestellt. Wir hatten gehofft dass du mitfährst. Hut ab, bist ja ordentlich den Berg hochgeschossen. Da waren wir bergab nicht viel schneller!

An alle:

Biceholic hat 5 Tagestouren für nächstet Jahr in LMB gestellt. 10.04., 28.06., 26.07., 02.08. und 09.08..
*Auf zur nächsten Runde! Kommense, kommense, dass wird ein Heidenspass!*

Noch schöne Feiertage bzw. Urlaubstage, vielleicht sieht man sich nochmal dieses Jahr.
Am Sonntag wollen wir noch eine kurze Runde um Seligenstadt drehen, ca. 2:00 h, keine Höhenmeter, ca. 41 km. Abfahrt 10:00 Uhr Druckhaus. Schönes Wetter vorausgesetzt, d.h. kein Regen! Wir kommen auch am Crazy Cactus und an der Dettinger Brücke vorbei. Wollen gegen 12:00 Uhr wieder zuhause sein wg. ESSEN!!
Wenn sich keiner meldet (PN oder hier im Thread bis morgen Abend) fahren wir früher oder später oder vielleicht auch eine andere Runde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kedi (26. Dezember 2008)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> @kedi
> Schade dass wir dich nur entgegenfahrend getroffen haben. Biceholic hatte die Tour extra gepostet und noch in LMB gestellt. Wir hatten gehofft dass du mitfährst. Hut ab, bist ja ordentlich den Berg hochgeschossen. Da waren wir bergab nicht viel schneller!




Ich hatte seit einigen Tagen nicht mehr hier reingeschaut und den LMB auch nicht gelesen ...  ...

Nachdem ich euch gesehen habe, habe ich langsamer gemacht und nach euch geschaut. Ihr habt etwas weiter unten angehalten und gesprochen und ich dachte, dass ihr nochmal hochfährt .... habe dann gemerkt, dass ihr doch nicht kommt und bin dann weiter. 
Später habe ich am Wasserwerk nochmal geschaut, aber weit und breit keinen von euch gesehen ... schade ... 

Aber wenn ihr die Berge so runterdonnert  , da muss ich passen ... da müsstet ihr so einige Minuten auf mich warten  .


----------



## Erdi01 (26. Dezember 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Sach mal Erdi01, ist die Tour auch Crossergeeignet vom Untergrund?? Und wie siehts aus mit den (wenigen) Steigungen?


*Die Antwort steht schon in der Parallelwelt*  

Wegen der Malle CD/DVD. Wenn ich's morgen schaffe mir Rohlinge zu besorgen, brenne ich Dir's noch.

*@CrossTec*, ich wohne quasi im Kreishaus  Sind keine 5 Minuten bis dahin. Solltest also bis 10:25 bei mir sein 

Freut mich, dass wohl einige mich begleiten wollen  Erdi Tours ist noch nicht ausgebucht, es hatt noch freie Plätze  Bis Sonntag ...

*@Bikeholic, [email protected]* habe mir die LMB's schon angeschaut. Hatt was, reizt mich  Bis auf die Startzeiten, die sind kriminell  Aber ich habe ja noch ein paar Monate zum überlegen, ob ich mich aus dem Bett quäle oder nicht


----------



## karsten13 (27. Dezember 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ich wohne quasi im Kreishaus



im Keller? 



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Erdi Tours ist noch nicht ausgebucht, es hatt noch freie Plätze



ich sag mal so halb zu 
Bei den letzten Versuchen, zu so früher Stunde zu starten, bin ich kläglich gescheitert ...
Ausserdem weiss ich net, ob ich noch den Weg nach Dietzenbach finde 



Google schrieb:


> Ich wollt noch was los werden... Ich denk noch sehr oft an Jens. Es vergeht eigentlich kein Tag wo ich mich nicht an irgendetwas mit ihm erinnere. Mit dem Gedanken bin ich halt sehr oft beim biken und dann ist der Jens nicht weit. Auch wenn wir über ihn nicht mehr schreiben...ich denke jenen, die Jens gut gekannt haben, geht es genauso.



ach Frank ...
... damit bist Du nun wirklich nicht allein. Auch wenn der Kopf das irgendwie kapiert hat, dass er nicht mehr da ist, der Bauch spricht eine andere Sprache 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Adrenalino (27. Dezember 2008)

So, kleine Tour für ca. 2 Std.nachher 13:55 Uhr ab Maintal Bischofsheim Shell-Tankstelle, *KEIN LMB-EINTRAG!*
Es geht ab durch den Wald nach Enkheim, Mitfahrer abholen, dann durch den Wald rüber nach Fechenheim, auf die andere Mainseite bis zur Schleuse Dörnigheim und irgendwie wieder zurück.
Tempo mittel bis hoch, keine HM. Ich warte bis 14 Uhr, dann eier ich los......


----------



## drinkandbike (27. Dezember 2008)

@[email protected]


ich könnte ja Nachbarschaftshilfe leisten!!!! Ich fahr ab 9.46 mit der S2 ab Ostendendstrasse ab. Wenn du willst häng dich dran oder melde dich bei mir. kai


----------



## RedRum05 (27. Dezember 2008)

@Google... du bist da wie Karsten schon sagte, wirklich nicht alleine. Ich denk täglich an ihn und das nicht ein mal. Es kam auch nicht selten vor, dass ich von gemeinsamen Momenten geträumt habe, oder im Traum die Trauer verarbeite...

@Erdi... schmeiss für morgen bitte noch mal die Heizung an. BAH ist das kalt draußen 
Wie hast du den Rückweg geplant? Kommen wird da auch wieder an Rödermark vorbei? Je nach dem würde ich dann evtl. doch nach Dietzenbach kommen und dann auf dem Rückweg aber früher aussteigen. Sind schließlich alles wertvolle Punkte 

@Karsten... würde mich freuen, wenn wir uns morgen sehen


----------



## Rinna (27. Dezember 2008)

Jetzt hat mich die Rüsselseuche doch erwischt! 
Bin morgen leider nicht dabei, wünsch Euch eine schöne Ausfahrt und grüßt die Mümling von mir. 
Liebe Grüße
Corinna


----------



## Siam (27. Dezember 2008)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Am Sonntag wollen wir noch eine kurze Runde um Seligenstadt drehen, ca. 2:00 h, keine Höhenmeter, ca. 41 km. Abfahrt 10:00 Uhr Druckhaus. Schönes Wetter vorausgesetzt, d.h. kein Regen! Wir kommen auch am Crazy Cactus und an der Dettinger Brücke vorbei. Wollen gegen 12:00 Uhr wieder zuhause sein wg. ESSEN!!
> Wenn sich keiner meldet (PN oder hier im Thread bis morgen Abend) fahren wir früher oder später oder vielleicht auch eine andere Runde.



Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt bin ich wieder dabei. Wir können ja noch eine schöne Abkürzung nehmen, damit sich die Fahrradreinigung bei Euch auch gelohnt hat...

Wird auch mal wiedr Zeit für einen Nightride, die Funzel fühlt sich ganz vernachlässigt!

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Erdi01 (27. Dezember 2008)

*@Red*, wir kommen über Lange Schneise und Jügesheim zurück. Und ja, ist echtes Eisbärenwetter 

*@Rinna*, Schade, Gute Besserung!

*Bezüglich Jens* fallen mir genug Geschichten ein. Beispiel gefällig: Er hatte sich zwei mal hinter mir überschlagen, auf gerader ebener Strecke, weil er die Bremspower seiner Scheibenbremse unterschätzt hatte ... Jens halt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barracuda_de (27. Dezember 2008)

Hallo ihr Leut,

ich hab mal zwei LMB einträge gemacht einen für morgen früh, ich weiss sehr Zeitnah und einen für Sylvester. Beide gehen um 11:00 los, Treffpunkt ist beides mal der Wasserturm an der Hanauer Landstrasse in Kahl gegenüber Hotel Zeller.

Gruß

Barracuda


----------



## CrossTec (27. Dezember 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *Die Antwort steht schon in der Parallelwelt*
> 
> Wegen der Malle CD/DVD. Wenn ich's morgen schaffe mir Rohlinge zu besorgen, brenne ich Dir's noch.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lanzelot (27. Dezember 2008)

@Barracuda

Morgen ist in der Tat etwas kurzfristig, aber Sylvester sieht ganz gut aus 

Gruss


----------



## karsten13 (27. Dezember 2008)

drinkandbike schrieb:


> Ich fahr ab 9.46 mit der S2 ab Ostendendstrasse ab. Wenn du willst häng dich dran oder melde dich bei mir.



danke, aber bevor ich in die Bahn steige, fahr ich doch selber, muss ja noch nicht mal früher starten ...
... nur mit welchem Rädsche  , wer die Wahl hat ...

Bis morgen,

Karsten.


----------



## Google (27. Dezember 2008)

Uuups, was issn hier los  Da muß ich einiges abarbeiten 

@Bikeaholic, [email protected] Boa Ey  Da muß ich den Erdi recht geben. Könnt Ihr denn nicht *extra für uns* die Startzeiten etwas später legen???   Mir ist schon klar, das die Touren ziemlich lange dauern aber dann komm ich lieber ein bisserl später heim als so früh aufzustehen... Am 10.04. Eselsweg Start 9:30 Uhr ist doch auch ok oder?  Wie dem auch sei: Die Touren sind allesamt seehr interessant und ich seh zu das ich mich aufraffen kann  *Kommense Kommense !!!* 

@[email protected] Hoffentlich hats geklappt mit den Brennen  Ich hab richtig Bock ein Album der letzten Malleevents zu gestalten  Ich zeigs Dir wenns fertig ist. Vielleicht hast Du ja auch Interesse.

@[email protected] Von mir auch gute Besserung. Bei mir sah es auch ganz schlecht aus. Aber diesmal habe ich Paroli geboten  

@[email protected] Ahööö. Welcome bei de Eisbären  Ab und an wird schon etwas gemeinsames gehen  Bleib dabei

@[email protected]  Irgendwann klappt wieder ne gemeinsame Tour. Vielleicht schon am 31.12..

Grüße

Google

Ps. Der Jens ist immer bei und mit uns. So soll es sein.

Pss. Ich fahr morgen mit der Karre nach Dietzenbach und könnte noch jemanden mitnehmen. Bei Interesse am besten anrufen!


----------



## RedRum05 (28. Dezember 2008)

Morgen Erdi, würdest du mich um 11 Uhr in Urberach an der Kirche aufsammeln? Weiß nicht, ob ich es rechtzeitig nach Dietzenbach schaffe.
11 Uhr Kirche in Urberach, aber nicht auf dem Sandplatz, sondern direkt an der Kreuzung?! Wäre super 

Freu mich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (28. Dezember 2008)

*@Red*, geht klar


----------



## RedRum05 (28. Dezember 2008)

Erschreckend, aber bei mir war es nur knapp über 5 Std. und 106,10Km. Respekt für die gute Schätzung 

War ne schöne Tour und bin sogar noch ohne Licht nach Hause gekommen.
So, jetzt wird erst mal der leere Speicher mit Nudeln und Co aufgetankt.
Wünsche allen noch einen schönen Abend...


----------



## Erdi01 (28. Dezember 2008)

... schön war's, schön sonnig, schön kalt, schön gefrohrene Wege. Das Rad eingestaubt wie im Hochsommer  Wir waren zu *siebt*  unterwegs und haben das Soll erfüllt 
*
106 KM - 620 HM - 5:30 Fahrzeit - Schnitt 19,7 = GA1* 

Der Bäcker in Obernburg war OK und gut genug zum aufwärmen  Wem's immer noch zu kalt war, wurde es beim kleinen Hubbel aus Obernburg raus wieder warm. Das war dessen einziger Grund 

Extra Gruß und Dank an die *Amorbach-Abteilung* für's kommen und begleiten 

*@Karsten13*, danke für die GPS Unterstützung. Mal sehen ob und wann ich mein Laptop wieder von überzeugen kann mit dem Garmin zu kommunizieren 

*@drinkandbike*, habe ganz vergessen, mich von Dir persönlich zu verabschieden ... hole ich jetzt hiermit nach und Guten Rutsch

Noch was ... nö mehr fällt mir nicht ein ...

... doch, Bilder habe ich keine, aber Karsten ...


----------



## Erdi01 (28. Dezember 2008)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Erschreckend, aber bei mir war es nur knapp über 5 Std. und 106,10Km. Respekt für die gute Schätzung



was must'en auch so Heim rasen, wir haben es am Schluß lockerer angehen lassen und ich habe noch einen anderen Weg gewählt ... 1 oder 2 extra Pünktchen für uns 

Aber HUNGER ist ein gutes Stichwort ...


----------



## Google (28. Dezember 2008)

Scheee wars  Da schliess ich mich den Vorrednern an. Jedes Kilometerschen gibt mir wieder etwas mehr Saft und Kraft. So hab ich mein kleines Defizit schnell wieder raus.

@Bei gutem Wetter nächstes WE Nidda gerne  

@[email protected] Und nochmal vielen Dank fürs Brennen  

Grüße

Google


----------



## drinkandbike (28. Dezember 2008)

nette tour heute: 

nachdem ich in Heusenstamm die S-Bahn verpasst hatte durfte - sollte - musste - konnte ich mit Karsten13 ( genannt EL Train) nach Frankfurt fahren (fliegen!). Danke Karsten für den shuttle.....aber nun: Habe fertig..oder Flasche leer!


----------



## Adrenalino (28. Dezember 2008)

Google schrieb:


> @Bei gutem Wetter nächstes WE Nidda gerne



Nächsten Sonntag hab ich Nidda fest im Programm! Ich muss allerdings vorausschicken daß ich erst ab 12 Uhr kann. Tempo wäre wie bei eurer Mainspacking-Tour so 22-24er Schnitt ( war ein echt Supertempo, muss ich nochmal sagen  ), und normalerweise fahre ich auch denselben Weg wieder zurück. Man kann natürlich unterwegs die Gruppe teilen wenn Interesse an einem alternativen Rückweg besteht 

Dafür gibts dann auch nen LMB-Eintrag!


----------



## CrossTec (28. Dezember 2008)

drinkandbike schrieb:


> nette tour heute:
> 
> nachdem ich in Heusenstamm die S-Bahn verpasst hatte durfte - sollte - musste - konnte ich mit Karsten13 ( genannt EL Train) nach Frankfurt fahren (fliegen!). Danke Karsten für den shuttle.....aber nun: Habe fertig..oder Flasche leer!



Du arme S..! 

@Erdi
War ne klasse Sache! Ich hab allerdings nach der Pause nicht gefroren. Sag das nächste mal Bescheid, dann spar ich mir die hm.
War schön zu den Nicks mal Gesichter kennen zu lernen.


----------



## karsten13 (28. Dezember 2008)

CrossTec schrieb:


> Du arme S..!



Vorsicht! 

Die Bilder sind online, @Red: Hattest Du nicht auch noch welche gemacht?

Kämpfe allerdings noch mit den Tracks, es sind nämlich 2, da in Dietzenbach das Ding automatisch neu angefangen hat  .

Der Kuchen war geil, aber ob ich deshalb nochmal so weit fahre? 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Google (28. Dezember 2008)

Hi, ich bins nochmal

am Dienstagmorgen habe ich ne Grundlagentour vor, kombiniert mit Uphill die Rückersbacher oder das lange Elend hoch. Zurück gehts wieder über den Main. Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand Urlaub und Lust 

*Mainspacking mit Rückersbacher am Dienstagvormittag*​
Am Freitag werde ich voraussichtlich um die gleiche Zeit eine Tour starten. Ich weiß aber noch nicht genau was ich fahre, deshalb noch kein [email protected], [email protected] Ist wer am Freitag evtl. dabei? 

@Barracuda, [email protected] Euch am 31.12.2008 viel Spass. Ich wäre gerne dabei gewesen aber die Family braucht mich.

Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedRum05 (29. Dezember 2008)

@Karsten... Bilder habe ich tatsächlich gemacht. Die muss ich aber noch vom Handy auf den Laptop überspielen und dann hochladen. Kommen dann heute, oder morgen. 

@Frank... wenn dir ein Statement zum Freitag bis morgen/ übermorgen reicht, können wir dann gerne was machen. Zu Morgen kann ich leider immer noch nichts sagen. Dabei wäre ich gern...

@Volker... bin gaar nicht gerast 
Hab den Schnitt nur weiter gehalten. So brauchte ich wenigstens kein Licht mehr anstecken. Um die zwei WP Punkte ist es natürlich schade


----------



## Chaotenkind (29. Dezember 2008)

> Nachdem ich euch gesehen habe, habe ich langsamer gemacht und nach euch geschaut. Ihr habt etwas weiter unten angehalten und gesprochen und ich dachte, dass ihr nochmal hochfährt .... habe dann gemerkt, dass ihr doch nicht kommt und bin dann weiter.
> Später habe ich am Wasserwerk nochmal geschaut, aber weit und breit keinen von euch gesehen ... schade ...
> 
> Aber wenn ihr die Berge so runterdonnert  , da muss ich passen ... da müsstet ihr so einige Minuten auf mich warten  .


[/QUOTE] 

Wir hatten unsere Höhenmeter schon abgearbeitet und Siam hatte mächtigen Kohldampf und brauchte was zu essen. Bikeholic ist an der neuen Schranke schwer gestürzt. Hat sie zu spät gesehen und nur die Wahl gehabt zwischen "dagegen fahren" oder "hart bremsen und seitlich wegrutschen". Hat sich für die zweite Variante entschieden aber ohne Prellungen ist es nicht abgegangen. Hat uns zum Glück durch winken gewarnt, sonst wären wir auch gestürzt. Das Drecksding ist kaum zu sehen wenn man den Berg runterfährt . Die alte Schranke war besser zu sehen und außerdem fast immer offen!

Vielleicht klappt es ja ein anderes Mal!


----------



## Google (29. Dezember 2008)

....


----------



## Google (29. Dezember 2008)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Nächsten Sonntag hab ich Nidda fest im Programm! Ich muss allerdings vorausschicken daß ich erst ab 12 Uhr kann.


 Ahh geh  Das wird bei uns bestimmt ne längere Tour, da ist 12:00 Uhr ziemlich spät. 11:00 Uhr is wirklich nicht drin? Mal gucken wie wir den LMB-Eintrag gestalten. Ein Startpunkt wäre hier in Hanau, Erdi01 startet ggfls. von Dietzenbach und einen weiteren Treffpunkt könnte die Gerbermühle oder Eiserner Steg Saxehause sein, falls karsten13 und Co mitfahren wollen.  Oder solls auf der anderen Seite von Bischem zur Nidda gehen?





Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Das Drecksding ist kaum zu sehen wenn man den Berg runterfährt . Die alte Schranke war besser zu sehen und außerdem fast immer offen!


Wo ist denn die neue Schranke genau?? Wenn man zu den Wasserwerken runterfährt? Und dann? Ich fahre da morgen nämlich auch rum.

@ Red @ Ich fahr am Freitag sowieso. Könnt halt ein bisserl Gelände sein aber es ist ja eh schööön trocken...


Grüße

Google


----------



## RedRum05 (29. Dezember 2008)

Google schrieb:


> @ Red @ Ich fahr am Freitag sowieso. Könnt halt ein bisserl Gelände sein aber es ist ja eh schööön trocken...



Wann bist du denn morgen an der Fähre in Seligenstadt? Mensch deine Startzeiten sind aber auch immer spät! 
Könnten uns gerne auch zwischen 9-10 in Seligenstadt treffen


----------



## HelixBonus (29. Dezember 2008)

Hey Google, würde mich Freitag gerne anschliessen aber ein paar Trails solln schon dabei sein...

Alternativ geht's sonst Richtung Taunus - wer also Interesse hat.


----------



## Adrenalino (29. Dezember 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Ahh geh  Das wird bei uns bestimmt ne längere Tour, da ist 12:00 Uhr ziemlich spät. 11:00 Uhr is wirklich nicht drin? Mal gucken wie wir den LMB-Eintrag gestalten. Ein Startpunkt wäre hier in Hanau, Erdi01 startet ggfls. von Dietzenbach und einen weiteren Treffpunkt könnte die Gerbermühle oder Eiserner Steg Saxehause sein, falls karsten13 und Co mitfahren wollen.  Oder solls auf der anderen Seite von Bischem zur Nidda gehen?



Ich hatte mir in der Tat gedacht von Bischem aus zur Nidda zu fahren. Also hoch zur Hohen Straße, runter nach Niederdorfelden, rüber nach Gronau und dort zur Nidda. So umgeht man, besonders bei gutem Wetter, die üblen Massen an Spaziergängern auf Frankfurter Gebiet und in Bad Vilbel.

Wir könntens natürlich auch so machen daß ihr euch um 11 Uhr trefft und aufmacht nach Bischem. Dort würde ich dann gegen 11:30/11:40 Uhr zu euch treffen und wir starten durch.

Es sei denn ihr hattet von Anfang an vor erst am Main entlang zu fahren und dann über Höchst an die Nidda. Da müsste ich persönlich überlegen ob ich mir das wg. Spaziergängermassen tatsächlich gebe......schaunmerma! Ihr könnt euch ja mal äußern wer wann wie und wo gerne fahren möchte/wollte usw


----------



## karsten13 (29. Dezember 2008)

Google schrieb:


> und einen weiteren Treffpunkt könnte die Gerbermühle oder Eiserner Steg Saxehause sein, falls karsten13 und Co mitfahren wollen.



Du hast vergessen, dass ich da auf La Palma bin 



ghost48 schrieb:


> Alternativ geht's sonst Richtung Taunus - wer also Interesse hat.



klar, wenn man dann mal weg ist, geht's garantiert in den Taunus ... 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Google (29. Dezember 2008)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Wann bist du denn morgen an der Fähre in Seligenstadt? Mensch deine Startzeiten sind aber auch immer spät!
> Könnten uns gerne auch zwischen 9-10 in Seligenstadt treffen


Ja, ja ich weiß...Bist halt ein Frühaufsteher  Ich frühstücke aber ganz gerne mit meiner Family . 10:40/45 an der Fähre ist das höchste aller Gefühle. Ich würde den LMB entsprechend ändern wenn Dir die Zeit so entgegen kommt.





ghost48 schrieb:


> Hey Google, würde mich Freitag gerne anschliessen aber ein paar Trails solln schon dabei sein...


Ah ja, dann machen wir halt ne Trailtour im Spessart draus  Aber nur wenn die Bodenverhältnisse so bleiben, sprich hartgefroren  Dann machts auch richtisch Spass (Tempo nach oben wäre aber locker). Soll ich was entsprechendes in das LMB einstellen? @[email protected] Würde Dir auch gefallen 


Adrenalino schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir in der Tat gedacht von Bischem aus zur Nidda zu fahren. Also hoch zur Hohen Straße, runter nach Niederdorfelden, rüber nach Gronau und dort zur Nidda. So umgeht man, besonders bei gutem Wetter, die üblen Massen an Spaziergängern auf Frankfurter Gebiet und in Bad Vilbel.
> 
> Wir könntens natürlich auch so machen daß ihr euch um 11 Uhr trefft und aufmacht nach Bischem. Dort würde ich dann gegen 11:30/11:40 Uhr zu euch treffen und wir starten durch.


Also 11:30 Uhr von Dir aus kann ich mir vorstellen.....Dein Routenvorschlag auch wegen der Fußgänger. Je nachdem fahren wir vioelleicht noch weiter oder es passt. Das ist aber meine Meinung und ich will da jetzt nicht vorgreifen weil Erdi01 am Sonntag schon ein paar Vorstellungen zu Nidda geäussert hatte. Deshalb meine Frage an Erdi: Kompatibel mit Deinen Vorstellungen??? Was meinst Du?

Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (29. Dezember 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Du hast vergessen, dass ich da auf La Palma bin


Das interessiert hier keine Sau  Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Erdi01 (29. Dezember 2008)

... ich hatte nur vorgeschlagen die Niddarunde bei passendem Wetter kommendes WE nachzuholen. In welcher Form  Übrigens: Freitag habe ich auch frei  Das einzige was für mich zur Zeit feststeht ist ...

Sylvester zur Schmelzmühle​
*zusätzlicher Startort: Dietzenbach Kreishaus 9:30​*
Nochwas: *K13*, das einzige was ich Dir und Claudy wünsche ist ... ein Sonnenbrand


----------



## dandy (29. Dezember 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Hi, ich bins nochmal
> 
> am Dienstagmorgen habe ich ne Grundlagentour vor, kombiniert mit Uphill die Rückersbacher oder das lange Elend hoch. Zurück gehts wieder über den Main. Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand Urlaub und Lust
> 
> *Mainspacking mit Rückersbacher am Dienstagvormittag*​



Hallo Google,

ich habe mich für morgen angemeldet und bin, falls die Zeit bestehen bleibt, 11:00 Uhr am Druckhaus . Ich schaue hier auf alle Fälle morgen früh noch mal vorbei, ob sich zeitlich was geändert hat...

Viele Grüße,
dandy


----------



## Google (29. Dezember 2008)

Dann lass ich es jetzt bei der Uhrzeit . @RedRum, dies heißt 11:35/40 Uhr an der Fähre.

Bis Morsche


----------



## RedRum05 (30. Dezember 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Dann lass ich es jetzt bei der Uhrzeit . @RedRum, dies heißt 11:35/40 Uhr an der Fähre.
> 
> Bis Morsche



Morgen...

kein Thema! Dann erledige ich heute so viel wie möglich und fahr eine eigene Runde. Machen wir was für Freitag aus!?
Gerne 10:30 an der Fähre. 
Kannst ja mal ein paar Eckdaten nennen. Fahrzeit (ab/ an Fähre), Km... danke


----------



## Chaotenkind (30. Dezember 2008)

> Wo ist denn die neue Schranke genau?? Wenn man zu den Wasserwerken runterfährt? Und dann? Ich fahre da morgen nämlich auch rum.
> 
> Google


[/quote] 

Wenn du von Johannesberg runterkommst Richtung Wasserwerk, zwischen dem Weg und dem Parkplatz.

Gruß Chaotenkind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (30. Dezember 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Ah ja, dann machen wir halt ne Trailtour im Spessart draus  Aber nur wenn die Bodenverhältnisse so bleiben, sprich hartgefroren  Dann machts auch richtisch Spass (Tempo nach oben wäre aber locker). Soll ich was entsprechendes in das LMB einstellen?



Klingt gut 
Falls nix draus wird:


			
				ghost48 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Google, würde mich Freitag gerne anschliessen aber ein paar Trails solln schon dabei sein...
> 
> Alternativ geht's sonst Richtung Taunus - wer also Interesse hat.


Hiiiiier!


----------



## HelixBonus (30. Dezember 2008)

@Google & Co

Für ne Trailtour fahr ich sogar in den Spessart! 
LMB erwünscht, Wetter soll kalt und trocken bleiben. Bin also dabei!


----------



## theobviousfaker (30. Dezember 2008)

ghost48 schrieb:


> @Google & Co
> 
> Für ne Trailtour fahr ich sogar in den Spessart!
> LMB erwünscht, Wetter soll kalt und trocken bleiben. Bin also dabei!



 *unterschreib* Freu mich auch endlich mal wieder mit ghost zu fahren


----------



## Bikeholic (30. Dezember 2008)

*@Bikeholic, [email protected]* habe mir die LMB's schon angeschaut. Hatt was, reizt mich  Bis auf die Startzeiten, die sind kriminell  Aber ich habe ja noch ein paar Monate zum überlegen, ob ich mich aus dem Bett quäle oder nicht [/quote]


----------



## Bikeholic (30. Dezember 2008)

@Erdi01
@Google

Gerne bist Du/Ihr als Mitstrampler willkommen! Die Touren sind deshalb so zeitig geplant, damit wir alle *lecker Schmakofatz  zur Mittagszeit bekommen* und anschließend, frisch gestärkt zurückradeln können. 

... denke nur an Dein/Euer leibliches Wohl! 

So long


----------



## Google (30. Dezember 2008)

Nàbend 

Es scheinen ja richtig viele Lust auf ne Trailtour am Freitag zu haben 


*Es wird trailig am Freitag​*
@[email protected] Ich wollte den Vorderspessart unter die Stollen nehmen (Ich hab nicht so richtig Bock auf lange Steigungen...), deshalb Treffpunkt an der Schleuse. Wenn Du 10:30 an der Fähre bist und weiter am Main lang fährst, bist Du spätestens um 10:50 am Treffpunkt Schleuse in Kleinkrotzenburg wie im LMB beschrieben. Würd mich freuen wenn Du dabei bist.

@[email protected] Lange nicht gesehen 
@[email protected] Dito!! Vergiss Dein Unfallzähler nicht auf 0 zu stellen Aber bitte erst nach der Tour auf die Fresse legen 
@[email protected] Auch Bock?  Wirklich schlimm sind die Trails da ja net aber machen dennoch Spass 

@chaotenkind, [email protected] Danke für die Schrankeninfo. Glücklicherweise sind wir (Instantcold hat uns mal wieder überrascht) dort hochzus gefahren, so dass wir noch rechtzeitig ausweichen konnten  Wegen der Tourenstarts in 2009: Interessieren tuts mich sehr, mit dem Mittag hatte ich mir das schon so gedacht. Ich hoffe, ich kann mich überwinden, dass ich morgens so früh raus komme. Das fällt mir schwerer als die teils angegebenen HM Eurer Touren.

Grüße

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (30. Dezember 2008)

Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Auch Bock?  Wirklich schlimm sind die Trails da ja net aber machen dennoch Spass


ich kann ja mit *schwerem Räumgerät* kommen, dann spühre ich Deine Trails gar nicht. Aber dann müßt ich *DAS* bis Hanau treten  und Deine Startzeit ist nur unwesentlich besser wie die von Bikeholic Tours 

Ach, keine Ahnung ... muß man(n) das neue Jahr denn gleich schon wieder mit radeln beginnen ... ich beende das Alte erstmal damit


----------



## karsten13 (30. Dezember 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Das interessiert hier keine Sau  Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr







Erdi01 schrieb:


> Aber dann müßt ich *DAS* bis Hanau treten



na und?



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ach, keine Ahnung ... muß man(n) das neue Jahr denn gleich schon wieder mit radeln beginnen ...



ja, aber bei 20° mehr als hier 

Guten Rutsch!

Karsten.


----------



## Google (30. Dezember 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Aber dann müßt ich *DAS* bis Hanau treten


Bla, Bla  Nimm Deine Karre wie ich es am Sonntag getan habe


----------



## fohns (31. Dezember 2008)

Hier geht ja was ab...

Leider bin ich wegen Zeitmangel die nächste Zeit nicht mehr auf den Wolf zu kommen.
Viel Spaß Euch allen bei den Touren.

Allen Eisbärinnen, Eisbären und Friends einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!!

Bis hoffentlich irgendwann alsbald, viele Grüße vom 
Fohns.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (31. Dezember 2008)

@[email protected] Nächstes Jahr wieder 




*

 Kommt mir alle gut ins Neue Jahr! 

*


​


----------



## RedRum05 (31. Dezember 2008)

Google schrieb:


> *
> 
> Kommt mir alle gut ins Neue Jahr!
> 
> ...




Auf ein erfolgreiches Jahr 2009 !! 
Es kann nur besser werden...​


----------



## RedRum05 (31. Dezember 2008)

Google schrieb:


> *Es wird trailig am Freitag​*
> @[email protected] Ich wollte den Vorderspessart unter die Stollen nehmen (Ich hab nicht so richtig Bock auf lange Steigungen...), deshalb Treffpunkt an der Schleuse. Wenn Du 10:30 an der Fähre bist und weiter am Main lang fährst, bist Du spätestens um 10:50 am Treffpunkt Schleuse in Kleinkrotzenburg wie im LMB beschrieben. Würd mich freuen wenn Du dabei bist.



Ich habe mich jetzt mal ganz vorsichtig angemeldet. Werden dann für mich wohl so 4,5 - 5 Std. Fahrzeit, wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet habe?! Jetzt weiß ich aber, warum ich das nicht normal unter der Woche machen kann, wenn ich arbeiten muss... 

Freu mich und bis Freitag dann


----------



## Erdi01 (31. Dezember 2008)

So das Radjahr mit einer 6 Std. + X Tour ausklingen lassen. Gestartet bei -8 C, das war wirklich kalt. Da habe sogar ich mal was mehr angezogen. Beinlinge unter Thermohose und ein Langes Trikot zusätzlich, damit war's dann mollig  Schmelzmühle immer wieder gut 

So dann guten Rutsch ins Neue, muß jetzt auch gleich wieder los ...

Mein ersten Vorsatz für's Neue habe ich schon: Weniger radfahren, dafür mehr Cannondales sammeln


----------



## Kedi (1. Januar 2009)

Der erste Tag im Neuen Jahr beginnt  

*mit besten und guten Wünschen in 2009 ! *


----------



## Kedi (1. Januar 2009)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> ... Bikeholic ist an der neuen Schranke schwer gestürzt. Hat sie zu spät gesehen und nur die Wahl gehabt zwischen "dagegen fahren" oder "hart bremsen und seitlich wegrutschen". Hat sich für die zweite Variante entschieden aber ohne Prellungen ist es nicht abgegangen. Hat uns zum Glück durch winken gewarnt, sonst wären wir auch gestürzt. Das Drecksding ist kaum zu sehen wenn man den Berg runterfährt . Die alte Schranke war besser zu sehen und außerdem fast immer offen!
> 
> Vielleicht klappt es ja ein anderes Mal!



Ich hoffe, dass nichts weiteres schlimmes passiert ist! 

Ich fahre eigentlich immer nur da hoch, dann links auf die Straße bis zur Kreuzung und weiter links runter Richtung Hörstein. Habe einfach zuviel Schiss, das Elend runterzufahren, zumal meine hintere Bremse z.Zt. nicht funktioniert  .

Wenn es etwas wärmer wird, also über 3 Grad, fahre ich gerne mit! Momentan starte ich immer so gegen 13-14 Uhr für maximal 2 Stunden. Kurz, schnell, flach.


----------



## Google (1. Januar 2009)

Ich hoff Ihr seid ins Neue Jahr gut reingekommen 

Die Tour für morgen steht, habe mir ein bisserl was ausgedacht...



RedRum05 schrieb:


> Ich habe mich jetzt mal ganz vorsichtig angemeldet. Werden dann für mich wohl so 4,5 - 5 Std. Fahrzeit, wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet habe?! Jetzt weiß ich aber, warum ich das nicht normal unter der Woche machen kann, wenn ich arbeiten muss...
> 
> Freu mich und bis Freitag dann


Kommt hin mit der Fahrzeit. Unter der Woche geht das schon ab und an mit einer Fahrzeit von circa 3,5 Stunden. Wir müßten uns dann halt in Seligenstadt treffen und müßten ein bisserl das Hahnenkammgebiet streifen. Dann ist das kein Problem. Ich müßte es aber vorher wissen, dass ich von vorneherein andere Startorte und den Hahnenkamm als Ziel ins LMB stellen kann. Unter der Woche sind bei mir die Donnerstage für solche Touren bevorzugt 

Bis morsche, zieht Euch warm an!

Grüße

Google


----------



## Barracuda_de (1. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

euch allen ein Gutes 2009.

Google,

ich bin morgen dabei steig am Parkplatz B8 mit ein.

CU


----------



## RedRum05 (2. Januar 2009)

So...
War eine schöne Runde im Spessart und bin froh, dass ich es doch noch geschafft habe. Habe die 1000hm noch locker geknackt und am Schluss war die Runde dann länger, höher, größer als gedacht... 

Erdi, wo warst du?! Hätte jemanden für den Rückweg gebrauchen können. Der hat sich am Schluss gezogen.

Morgen werde ich wohl mal eine Radpause einlegen und Sonntag wird dann wieder durch gestartet. Allerdings dann nicht noch mal so lange. 
Falls jemand was Lockeres mit fahren will - einfach melden! Sollen so 2-3 Std. (max.)  werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (2. Januar 2009)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Erdi, wo warst du?!



Erst in Kronberg ein Paar x-masâ¬s ausgeben ... dann im Keller 

Mein *Renner* steht jetzt unten ohne da, die DA-Kassette trohnt jetzt auf dem *Rush*. Morgen muÃ ich noch die X.O. Twister montieren. Und dann ... dann habe ich das erste Mounty mit 9-fach Antrieb *Applaus*, der Rest ist ja alles immernoch 8-fach 

Am *BadBoy* war ich auch, dass der mal endlich das Bremsen lernt ...
An's *Gemini* geht morgen vermutlich auch noch ...
*
@[email protected]*_ starte ich zur Rush-Hour (mit 9-fach Antrieb) gegen 11 Uhr. Gegen 12 werde ich an der GerbermÃ¼hle/OF vorbeikommen. Dann geht's am Main lang bis HÃ¶chst. ZurÃ¼ck die Nidda bis BadVilbel und wieder rÃ¼ber zum Main. Ab/bis Dtz ca. 80 KM. HM zum vergessen._

_*LMB mache ich keinen, wer mit mÃ¶cht meldet sich bitte hier ...*_


----------



## Adrenalino (2. Januar 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Erst in Kronberg ein Paar x-mass ausgeben ... dann im Keller
> 
> Mein *Renner* steht jetzt unten ohne da, die DA-Kassette trohnt jetzt auf dem *Rush*. Morgen muß ich noch die X.O. Twister montieren. Und dann ... dann habe ich das erste Mounty mit 9-fach Antrieb *Applaus*, der Rest ist ja alles immernoch 8-fach
> 
> ...



Hmm, ne Tour mit DER Länge sprengt leider mein mir am Sonntag zur Verfügung stehendes Zeitkontingent ( was für ein Satz  ) denn ab Höchst ist ein vorzeitiges abbrechen net drin. Ist aber ein toller Streckenverlauf! Ich hoffe für euch daß es mit den Spaziergängern net so ätzend wird.Dann bin ich eben das nächstemal dabei, das Jahr ist ja noch lang 

Daher biete ich am Sonntag was eigenes an. LMB gibts heut abend oder morgen.


----------



## theobviousfaker (2. Januar 2009)

Die andern sind wohl auch noch alle platt  Ich hab erst was in der Stadt gegessen, bin dann heim, duschen, schlafen. JEtzt bin ich wieder fit 
97km sinds für mich geworden, Höhenmeter habsch net. 5:20 Fahrtzeit, machtn 18er Schnitt. Die letzten Kilometer waren echt _krass_. Da war dann auch die Körperwärme weg, meine Hände sind gnadenlos abgefroren wo es mir vorher die ganze Tour lang gut ging.
Sonntag kann ich nur was gemütliches mitfahren, da ich ja wie einige bereits wissen ein neues mittleres Kettenblatt brauche. Sowas kauf ich aus finanziellen Gründen nur online  Aber ich muss sagen, im Nachhinein gings auch ohne das mittlere ganz gut. Hab dafür meine Beine ganz schön dick werden lassen


----------



## Google (3. Januar 2009)

Moin, moin 

Schon wieder 8 Leutchen waren wir gestern gewesen, kaum zu glauben 

War echt mal wieder schön trailig zu fahren, ich hoffe Ihr habts genauso gesehen. Und sorry:

 das die Tour 15 Km länger war als angekündigt
 wir deutlich über 500 HM gefahren sind
 und ne gute Stunde länger gefahren sind..........................und 

der Guide meistens hinten zu finden war 

Ich hatte nicht mehr in Erinnerung, dass man so viel HM und KM fahren muß wenn man nahezu alles Trails abfahren möchte.

Und mit meiner Fitness werde ich noch 2-3 Wochen warten müssen, bis ich wieder einigermaßen mithalten kann (Ich kenn mich )



Adrenalino schrieb:


> Daher biete ich am Sonntag was eigenes an. LMB gibts heut abend oder morgen.


 Bleibt es bei einer gemütlichen Grundlagentour ohne viel HM?? Dann wäre ich dabei wie ich schon angekündigt habe . Ich weiß nur nicht mehr wie lange ich zu Dir brauche  Wie weit ist es von der Tankstelle bis Druckhaus? Wäre schön wenn wir 11:30 Uhr von Bischem starten könnten  (Wir könnten auch mal über unsere Trailtour Bischem/Steinbrüche reden )

@All[email protected] Wer mit möchte....Wir könnten uns am Druckhaus treffen, so gegen 11:00 Uhr schätze ich. Genauere Uhrzeit sacht hoffentlich noch Adrenalino  Also online sein!

Die kommende Woche hab ich noch Urlaub  Da es aber sehr kalt werden soll und wir noch 1-2 Tage Ski fahren wollen, kann ich derzeit nicht sagen ob ich großartig fahren, bzw. was anbieten kann. Aber ab dem kommenden WE bin ich auf alle Fälle wieder dabei 

Grüße

Google


----------



## Adrenalino (3. Januar 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Bleibt es bei einer gemütlichen Grundlagentour ohne viel HM?? Dann wäre ich dabei wie ich schon angekündigt habe . Ich weiß nur nicht mehr wie lange ich zu Dir brauche  Wie weit ist es von der Tankstelle bis Druckhaus? Wäre schön wenn wir 11:30 Uhr von Bischem starten könnten  (Wir könnten auch mal über unsere Trailtour Bischem/Steinbrüche reden )
> 
> 
> Grüße
> ...



Ähem *hüstel* nee......ich würde mit nem Kumpel gerne die Hohe Straße zur Ronneburg und zurück unsicher machen, das ganze in einem "mittleren bis hohem Tempo" weil wir beide nicht mehr als 3 Std. zur Verfügung haben......wenn dir das zuviel ist, nächste Woche würd ich dann aber definitiv Nidda anbieten von Bischem aus. Du benötigst vom Druckhaus zur Shell-Tankstelle ca. 35-45min. Wär das o.k. für dich oder wärst du auch morgen geren dabei? Sind so 60-70km bei ca. 300-400hm......


----------



## Google (3. Januar 2009)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Ähem *hüstel* nee......ich würde mit nem Kumpel gerne die Hohe Straße zur Ronneburg und zurück unsicher machen, das ganze in einem "mittleren bis hohem Tempo" weil wir beide nicht mehr als 3 Std. zur Verfügung haben......wenn dir das zuviel ist, nächste Woche würd ich dann aber definitiv Nidda anbieten von Bischem aus. Du benötigst vom Druckhaus zur Shell-Tankstelle ca. 35-45min. Wär das o.k. für dich oder wärst du auch morgen geren dabei? Sind so 60-70km bei ca. 300-400hm......


*Hüstl* Da muß ich jetzt passen.... Die lockere Tour gestern war leider nicht so locker....zumindest für mich. Am We ist deshalb bei mir nur locker drinne  Ich werde mal schauen was ich mache, ich bin mom unschlüssig. Zum nächsten WE kann ich mom auch nix sagen. Mal schauen wie ich da drauf bin.

Man sieht sich.

Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (3. Januar 2009)

Google schrieb:


> *Hüstl* Da muß ich jetzt passen.... Die lockere Tour gestern war leider nicht so locker....zumindest für mich. Am We ist deshalb bei mir nur locker drinne  Ich werde mal schauen was ich mache, ich bin mom unschlüssig. Zum nächsten WE kann ich mom auch nix sagen. Mal schauen wie ich da drauf bin.
> 
> Man sieht sich.
> 
> ...



Jo kluar ne.....

Sorry daß des jetzt so unvermittelt kommt mit der Hohe-Straße-Tour, aber mit dem Kumpel bin ich schon laaaaaaang net mehr gefahn und wir ham uns viel zu erzählen  desdewesche mein umschwenken. Und halt auch wesche de Zeit die Erdi`s Nidda-Tour in Anspruch nimmt.

Nidda gibts an den nächsten W-Enden noch oft genug, da bietet sich Gelegenheit zum vereinten Spacking  und zum Touren bequatschen.


----------



## Erdi01 (3. Januar 2009)

Wie bescheuert muß man eigentlich sein, um bei solch einem Wetter wie heute im Keller zu sitzen statt auf dem Rad  

Nun denn ... war nicht ganz umsonst 

Mein *Rush* ist nun "modern" mit 9-fach X.O. Twistern und Extralite Griffen. Passt und greift sich hervorrangend  Das hatte mir gestern Schwarzer Kater schon angekündigt. 





Das Gewicht ist nochmal deutlich nach unten gewandert. In erster Linie natürlich durch die DuraAce 12-27 Kassette  Aber nun komme ich langsam an die Grenze des Möglichen einen Alu-Rush. Ca. 50g gingen noch durch Einsatz von Titanschrauben und Titandämpferbolzen zu eliminieren. He ... jetzt aber keine dummen Sprüche wie "nimm lieber selber ab" oder so ... 





Wie sich das dann fährt werde ich morgen testen. Das wird übrigens eine lockere Runde. Wie locker man 22/27 das Steilstück von BadVilbel auf die Hohe Straße treten kann wird sich morgen rausstellen. Wenn's problemlos geht, geht mit der Übersetzung hier alles.


----------



## Erdi01 (3. Januar 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Nun denn ... war nicht ganz umsonst



... es hatt sich gelohnt, oder soll ich besser sagen, ich habe mich belohnt 

Mein *Bad Boy 1x8* ist heute auch fertig geworden und einsatzbereit. Bad Boy's Frauen geben Ruhe. Es hatt sich ausgezickt ... 





*Vorgestellt habe ich es an geeigneter Stelle​*​


----------



## CrossTec (3. Januar 2009)

Frohes Neues!

Wie kann man bei dem Wetter in den Keller sitzen und basteln?






Ich war mit Klaus auf der Geisshöhe. Waren von Amorbach 84km mit viel zu vielen Hm!


----------



## drinkandbike (3. Januar 2009)

und ich war mit @[email protected] im Taunus biken. Nette Tour. Wird mal Zeit das alle Spessart Jungs und Mädels die harte Tour im Taunus erleben 

schöne Anstiege (habe heute welche kennengelernt die ich sonst nur angeseilt betreten würde) und knackige Abfahrten


möglicherweise im Frühjahr....ich muss noch an meiner Form arbeiten (bergauf!)


----------



## Google (4. Januar 2009)

Der Taunus ist ganz nett. Frühjahr ist ne gute Idee.

Ich fahre heute trailig in und um die Steinbrüche herum. Schöne Landschaft, inklusive zugefrorener Seen und bisserl Technik üben. Ich starte von mir aus in Steinheim so gegen 11:00/30 Uhr, circa 2 Stunden. Wer Lust hat dieses Gebiet mal kennen zu lernen kann mich gerne unter 01577/2888787 anrufen.

Ansonsten wünsch ich noch schöne Touren

Grüße

Google


----------



## Adrenalino (4. Januar 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Der Taunus ist ganz nett. Frühjahr ist ne gute Idee.
> 
> Ich fahre heute trailig in und um die Steinbrüche herum. Schöne Landschaft, inklusive zugefrorener Seen und bisserl Technik üben. Ich starte von mir aus in Steinheim so gegen 11:00/30 Uhr, circa 2 Stunden. Wer Lust hat dieses Gebiet mal kennen zu lernen kann mich gerne unter 01577/2888787 anrufen.
> 
> ...



Mist, das hätte mich auch interessiert aber ich bin schon "vergeben" 

Wer Lust hat im recht hohen Tempo bis kurz vor Ronneburg und zurück zu fahren finde sich bitte um 11:45 Uhr an der Shell-Tankstelle Maintal-Bischofsheim ein Ecke Kreuzstein/Goethestraße. Ich warte ein paar Minuten und düse dann los.
Fakten : 60-70km und 300-400hm, Fahrzeit 3 Std, keine Pausen geplant, wir ackern durch


----------



## Google (4. Januar 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Ich fahre heute trailig in und um die Steinbrüche herum. Schöne Landschaft, inklusive zugefrorener Seen und bisserl Technik üben. Ich starte von mir aus in Steinheim so gegen 11:00/30 Uhr, circa 2 Stunden. Wer Lust hat dieses Gebiet mal kennen zu lernen kann mich gerne unter 01577/2888787 anrufen.


 Fester Treffpunkt ist nun 11:15 Uhr am Druckhaus


----------



## Kedi (4. Januar 2009)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Mist, das hätte mich auch interessiert aber ich bin schon "vergeben"
> 
> Wer Lust hat im recht hohen Tempo bis kurz vor Ronneburg und zurück zu fahren finde sich bitte um 11:45 Uhr an der Shell-Tankstelle Maintal-Bischofsheim ein Ecke Kreuzstein/Goethestraße. Ich warte ein paar Minuten und düse dann los.
> Fakten : 60-70km und 300-400hm, Fahrzeit 3 Std, keine Pausen geplant, wir ackern durch



Hallo Adrenalino,

werde dahin kommen aus Richtung Fähre/Dörnigheim zum Treffpunkt. Bitte wartet ein paar Minuten auf mich.


----------



## Adrenalino (4. Januar 2009)

Kedi schrieb:


> Hallo Adrenalino,
> 
> werde dahin kommen aus Richtung Fähre/Dörnigheim zum Treffpunkt. Bitte wartet ein paar Minuten auf mich.



Jo 
Bis gleich, ich warte so bis 11:50 Uhr, wir brauchen zum Treffpunkt net lang.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (4. Januar 2009)

Die Niddarunde bin ich wohl schon lange nicht mehr gefahren. Völlig überrascht über die vielen neu geteerten Abschnitte  Los war eigentlich nix, weder am Main noch an der Nidda. Die 22% aus dem Wald hoch Richtung Hohen Straße gehen locker mit der DuraAce  Auf dem Rückweg hatt mich der Wald am Heusenstammer Friedhof ausgespuckt, also mal rein ...







*@Bad [email protected]*, seid Ihr wieder im Land, sehen wir uns morgen abend


----------



## Adrenalino (4. Januar 2009)

@Erdi
Freut mich daß du Glück mit den Spaziergängern hattest  und wie lang hat die Tour jetzt gedauert, so summasummarum?

@all
Super Tour heute gefahren mit ner Super Truppe  Mit dabei waren Kedi, speedskater,smint,d_mase und meine Wenigkeit, derart verstärkt flog unser "Eis-Express" förmlich über die Hohe Straße. Wir sind ca.66km bei ca. 400hm in 3:04 undsonstnochwas gefahn, hier mal ein Bild der heutigen Tour:





Diese Eiseskälte hält man echt nur in der Gruppe aus! Oh weh, morgen muss ich alleine fahren


----------



## Erdi01 (4. Januar 2009)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> @Erdi ... und wie lang hat die Tour jetzt gedauert, so summasummarum?



bitte sehr ...





Ich war allein unterwegs, was nach den "Großveranstaltungen" der letzten Zeit auch mal gut tat, im Verhältnis zu Deiner Truppe war ich jetzt auch nicht sooo schlecht unterwegs. Kalt fand ich's auch nicht. -1 C da fangen die Eisbären schon wieder an zu schwitzen 

Werd mich sicher auch mal bei Gelegenheit in Deinen Zug einreihen ...


----------



## Kedi (4. Januar 2009)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> @all
> Super Tour heute gefahren mit ner Super Truppe  Mit dabei waren Kedi, speedskater,smint,d_mase und meine Wenigkeit, derart verstärkt flog unser "Eis-Express" förmlich über die Hohe Straße. Wir sind ca.66km bei ca. 400hm in 3:04 undsonstnochwas gefahn, hier mal ein Bild der heutigen Tour:



Die Runde war geil ! In letzter Minute entschieden  mitzufahren. Es hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht und wenn es passt, bin ich das nächste mal wieder dabei  .


----------



## Barracuda_de (4. Januar 2009)

Hi,

denke ich werde am 6ten mal den Hahnenkamm unsicher machen. Wann und wo werde ich morgen hier bzw. im LMB posten.

CU


----------



## Google (5. Januar 2009)

Moin, moin allerseits 

bei dem Wetter muß ich natürlich aufs Bike zum Snowride 

@[email protected] Ich bin morgen auch unterwegs, allerdings nicht auffem Hahnenkamm und im gemäßigten, lockeren Tempo. Ich denke unsere Fitness ist derzeit nicht kompatibel 

Ansonsten können wir gerne (halt in meinem Tempo oder nach dem Schwächsten) was zusammen fahren.

@[email protected] Wer hat morgen frei und hat Lust auf einen gemütlichen Snowride rund um den Buchberg und der B-Quelle? Die Trails sollen wieder unter die Stollen genommen werden. Uhrzeit so 11:15 Uhr Druckhaus/ 11:35 Parkbucht B 8. Vielleicht mach ich auch noch ein LMB. Geschwindigkeit: LOOOcker für jedermann 

Grüße

Google


----------



## Instantcold (5. Januar 2009)

@ google

Fährste auch heute spontan ne Runde??

Ich kann leider morgen nicht und werde mich in der nächsten Stunde auf´s Rad schwingen und das Wetter mal nutzen.

Grüße
IC

P.S. Noch ein Frohes neues an alle von mir aus


----------



## Google (5. Januar 2009)

Instantcold schrieb:


> @ google
> 
> Fährste auch heute spontan ne Runde??


 Ich bin heut mit der Family im Schnee unterwegs, geht leider net. Der Schnee soll ja liegen bleiben. Vielleicht klappts noch mit einem gemeinsamen Snowride


----------



## Instantcold (5. Januar 2009)

alles klar,

dann werde ich mich mal in die Klamotten werfen und mal sehen wo es mich hinverschlägt. Evtl. Richtung Rückersbach hoch und mal schauen wie da oben die Schneeverhältnisse sind. 

Wünsche Dir viel Spaß und Euch allen morgen bei der Tour oder was Ihr sonst so fahrt und macht 

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (5. Januar 2009)

> @[email protected] Wer hat morgen frei und hat Lust auf einen gemütlichen Snowride rund um den Buchberg und der B-Quelle? Die Trails sollen wieder unter die Stollen genommen werden. Uhrzeit so 11:15 Uhr Druckhaus/ 11:35 Parkbucht B 8. Vielleicht mach ich auch noch ein LMB. Geschwindigkeit: LOOOcker für jedermann
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Google


[/QUOTE]

Das ist ja so gemein! Ich will auch frei haben und mal ohne Licht im Schnee fahren!


----------



## Google (5. Januar 2009)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Das ist ja so gemein! Ich will auch frei haben und mal ohne Licht im Schnee fahren!


Dann mach doch einfach mal morgen spontan frei  Ich geb Dir auch einen Kaffee aus  Aber nix dem bikeaholic verraten


----------



## Chaotenkind (5. Januar 2009)

> Google schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Dann mach doch einfach mal morgen spontan frei  Ich geb Dir auch einen Kaffee aus  Aber nix dem bikeaholic verraten


 
Sehr witzisch!
Sag daß mal meinem Kreisbrandinspektor. Ich hab morgen um 11.00 Uhr Kundschaft! Der übernimmt die mit Sicherheit nicht! Bikeholic ist nicht das Problem. Der muß auch arbeiten!

Gruß chaotenkind!


----------



## Google (5. Januar 2009)

Dann muß ich wohl den morgigen Snowride alleine bei Tag genießen. Ooder?


----------



## Lanzelot (5. Januar 2009)

> Dann muß ich wohl den morgigen Snowride alleine bei Tag genießen. Ooder?



mal schauen, vielleicht klappts ja doch bei mir, sag Dir nochmal bescheid.

Gruss


----------



## Barracuda_de (5. Januar 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Dann muß ich wohl den morgigen Snowride alleine bei Tag genießen. Ooder?


 
Dann lass ich meinen RR auf dem Hinterrad dann sind wir bestimmt kompatibel 

Ich sag heute Abend noch definitiv zu oder ab, meiner Frau ihre Kollegin ist krank, kann sein das sie dann arbeiten muß und ich unsere Mädels hüte.

Ich werde SteelManni mal anfunken.

CU

Barracuda


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (5. Januar 2009)

Nö, ich zieh Dir mit nem Kabelbinder den Bremshebel für die Hinterradbremse an dann müßte es gehen 

Ich fahre ja morgen sowieso.........also......

 11:30 Uhr Parbucht B 8 
 Wer da ist, ist da 

Grüße

Google


----------



## speciallady (5. Januar 2009)

hallo google,

ich würde mich morgen mal anschliessen. allerdings sollte es dann wirklich eine lockere runde sein. wo willst du fahren? ich könnte an die killiansbrücke in mainflingen kommen. liegt das auf deiner runde? bin in den letzten 2 wochen auch gefahren; habe allerdings nach 1,5 h immer das warme gesucht...  insofern wäre mir eine -2h runde ausreichend. auch gerne richtung hahnenkamm, das ist bei dem schnee bestimmt klasse. wenn dir das aber alles zu kompliziert ist, auch kein problem. dann schliesse ich mich ein anderes mal an; wenn es wärmer ist. möchte auf alle fälle mal bei euch mitbiken.

lg speciallady


----------



## Google (5. Januar 2009)

Hallo speciallady

gehts nicht auch am Druckhaus Steinheim, direkt am Mainradweg um 11:10/11:15 ? Die Mainflinger Brücke liegt diesmal leider nicht auf dem Weg. Dafür solls aber locker werden


----------



## speciallady (5. Januar 2009)

..wo ist das druckhaus? komme ich da mit dem auto hin? was bedeutet locker in km?  und wo möchtest du fahren? wenn es "nur flach" am main entlang ist, würde ich lieber durch den stadtwald biken (keine aufwand mit anfahrt, etc.)


----------



## Google (5. Januar 2009)

Ich glaub per Handy gehts schneller : 01577/2888787


----------



## speciallady (5. Januar 2009)

ok, melde mich in kürze


----------



## Barracuda_de (5. Januar 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Nö, ich zieh Dir mit nem Kabelbinder den Bremshebel für die Hinterradbremse an dann müßte es gehen
> 
> Ich fahre ja morgen sowieso.........also......
> 
> ...


 
Bleibt es bei 11:30 Uhr Parkbucht B 8 ? Oder hast du mit speciallady was anderes ausgemacht? Ich bin morgen recht flexibel, muß nur bis 15:00 Ur zuhause sein.

Ciao

Barracuda


----------



## Google (5. Januar 2009)

Ei wenn ich nix anderes schreibe bleibts natürlich dabei 

Ich wollte so insgesamt 3 Stunden fahren und diesmal bleibts auch dabei 

Bis morsche


----------



## Adrenalino (5. Januar 2009)

Kann mir jemand von euch in den nächsten Tagen mal nen Lagebericht zum Mainradweg geben zwecks Zustand? Ist geräumt oder net, glatt, geschlossene Schneedecke oder gar Schneematsch? Vielen Dank schonmal im voraus!


----------



## karsten13 (5. Januar 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Nochwas: *K13*, das einzige was ich Dir und Claudy wünsche ist ... ein Sonnenbrand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lanzelot (6. Januar 2009)

@Google

Ich bin raus heute, hab meine Jungs, aber den Rest der Woche hätte ich Zeit, falls sich noch was ergibt.

Gruss


----------



## Google (6. Januar 2009)

Dann kümmere Dich mal um Deine Bälger  

Heut ists eh arschkalt. Ich bin gespannt wie lange wir (ich) es aushalten.

Ich habe frühstens wieder am Freitag Zeit, wir sind mal ein paar Tage im Schnee. Am WE schaun mer mal was geht.

Grüße

Google

Edit: Karsten, da wäre ich jetzt auch gerne *flenn*


----------



## Instantcold (6. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

google, ich hoffe du hattest eine schöne Tour??

Ich bin gestern auch mal richtung Hahnenkamm gestartet, die Rückersbacher hoch war schon recht anstrengend und dann nochmal das Stück zum Hahnenkamm, bin dann aber wieder locker zurück übers Steinbachtal.

Heute war es nochmal kälter wie ich heute früh in Richtung Aschaffenburg aufgebrochen bin, aber ich habe nochmal ein paar Hm mitgenommen.

Hoffe wir sehen uns die Tage mal wieder, evtl. zum Spacken???

Bis dahin Euch allen eine schöne Woche

Grüße
IC


----------



## Erdi01 (6. Januar 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


>



... schöne Rädchen haste da aufgenommen, fast so schön wie mein *Bad Boy *

Kommt Heim, hier könnt Ihr hervorragend Euren Sonnenbrand kühlen   

Wenn's mit dem Frosty so weitergeht, wird's echt langsam grenzwertig. Habe gerade im Wetterbericht was von -20C aufgeschnappt


----------



## Google (6. Januar 2009)

Instantcold schrieb:


> google, ich hoffe du hattest eine schöne Tour??


Der Snowride hat mal wieder Spass gemacht, während der Tour kam noch die Sonne raus. Schon schöne Eindrücke bei Schnee und Sonne. Ich habe mich geärgert, daß ich kein Foto dabei hatte. Noch Zuhause in der warmen Wohnung bei frischen Kaffee und knusprigen Brötchen hatte ich ja erstmal gar keine Lust zu starten. Nur gut das Barracuda sich für die Tour angemeldet hatte. Wir hatten dann ne schöne lockere Tour im Schnee 

Mal schauen was am WE geht...Hast Du Lust auf Spacking nach Klingenberg?  Ansonsten kommende Woche wie  immer in der Regel Dienstag 

Morsche und Übermorsche...vielleicht auch noch den Freitag, sind wir erstmal auf Brettern unterwegs. Ich meld mich 

@Kurzer [email protected] Zumindest für meine abgefahrene Strecke Steinheim - Klein-Auheim kann ich informieren, dass freigeräumt ist. Der Mainradweg ist im Winter eigentlich immer ganz gut fahrbar.

Grüße

Google


----------



## Kedi (6. Januar 2009)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand von euch in den nächsten Tagen mal nen Lagebericht zum Mainradweg geben zwecks Zustand? Ist geräumt oder net, glatt, geschlossene Schneedecke oder gar Schneematsch? Vielen Dank schonmal im voraus!



Fahre jeden morgen ein Stück auf dem MRW Richtung FFM:
Gestern - die Schneedecke war jungfräulich  - war es genial. Aber heute, au Backe, ist er bereits plattgefahren, geradezu fest und vereist ... es knirscht saumäßig  . Gestreut oder geräumt wurde da bisher nichts.


----------



## Erdi01 (7. Januar 2009)

Kedi schrieb:


> Fahre jeden morgen ein Stück auf dem MRW Richtung FFM:



... heute auch  Hier hatt's -17 C. Im Moment bekommt mich keiner mehr auf's Rad. 

Respekt  Bist halt ne echte Eisbärin!

Ich muß jetzt auch da raus *bibber* ... zum Auto 

Schönen eisigen Tag Allen


----------



## Barracuda_de (8. Januar 2009)

Nabend,

kaum ist Google im Urlaub schläft hier der Fred! 

Wie sieht es den am Samstag so ab 14:00 Uhr bei euch aus? Ich würde gerne etwas im Schnee biken  entweder am Hahnenkamm oder BQuelle / Buchberg halt bei mir hier um die Ecke.

Wer hätte den noch Lust?

Ciao

Barracuda


----------



## RedRum05 (8. Januar 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ... heute auch  Hier hatt's -17 C. Im Moment bekommt mich keiner mehr auf's Rad.



So sieht´s bei mir im Moment auch aus. Die Temperaturen sind mir zum Radfahren einfach zu heftig. Da geh ich lieber schwimmen, joggen, oder ins Studio. Werden eben Alternativ-Punkte gesammelt... 

Vielleicht mute ich mir ein paar Kilometer am Wochenende zu, aber nicht länger als 2 Stunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loti (8. Januar 2009)

Also so schlimm ist das Wetter doch gar nicht,
wir haben am Mittwoch unseren Nightride gemacht, der bei dem Schnee zwar anstrengend war, aber auch Spass gemacht hat.
Am Sonntag fahre ich nach Pflaumheim über den Wartturm (siehe LMB). Wie meist bei mir:
 gemütliche Fahrt-Pause in einem urigen Landgasthof.
Wir sollten noch im Hellen zurück kommen.
Gut für die Kondition und bringt massig Punkte für den Winterpokal (ca. 20)
loti


----------



## Erdi01 (9. Januar 2009)

Moin,

ich werde am WE garantiert fahren. Schon allein damit die Spikes mal artgerecht genutzt werden 

Wie lange und wann ich fahre, weis ich noch nicht. Kann mir aber vorstellen, dass ich mich wieder Richtung Loti Tour's orientiere. Passt mir um die Jahreszeit einfach am besten!

Wünsch einen weiteren schönen eisigen Tag


----------



## BlackTrek (9. Januar 2009)

Stimmt, die Spikes müssten mal wieder drauf! Aber ich mag bei der Kälte nicht so lange draussen sein, so dass ich eher nur eine grosse Runde ums Haus fahren werde.


----------



## karsten13 (9. Januar 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ... schöne Rädchen haste da aufgenommen, fast so schön wie mein *Bad Boy *



unsere Leihräder sind viel schöner als dein gelbes Monster 



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Kommt Heim, hier könnt Ihr hervorragend Euren Sonnenbrand kühlen



jo, Sonnenbrand hab ich mir vorgestern geholt 
Heute ist hier aber leider das Wetter umgeschlagen, es kübelt richtig, aber das ist jetzt auch wurscht 

Hier noch ein Bildchen zum Thema "alles fahrbar" 






Bis demnächst,

Karsten.

P.S.: Und stellt daheim mal die Heizung an


----------



## Google (9. Januar 2009)

Grüzi! 

Vor kurzem wieder zurück aus Winterberg. Für knappe 2 Stunden Fahrt lohnt es sich echt mal dort Ski zu fahren. Ein richtig kleines Skigebiet haben die da. Die 3 Tägelchen mit Kindern haben allen Spass gemacht.





Barracuda_de schrieb:


> Wie sieht es den am Samstag so ab 14:00 Uhr bei euch aus? Ich würde gerne etwas im Schnee biken


 Ich werde erst am Sonntag wieder auf den Sattel kommen. Ich weiß nur net was ich fahren will  Gibts Mitfahrwillige und vielleicht auch Vorschläge für ne mittelprächtige Ausfahrt?

Die Lotitour ist mir diesen Sonntag einfach zu lang 

Grüße

Google


----------



## Lanzelot (9. Januar 2009)

Servus Frank,

muss mal schauen, ob ich es Sonntag zeitlich hin kriege, wenn ja, bin ich dabei.
Morgen bin ich vielleicht auch unterwegs.
Apropos unterwegs......

@Barracuda
von wo wolltest Du denn morgen um 14:00 starten ?

Gruss
Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (9. Januar 2009)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Vielleicht mute ich mir ein paar Kilometer am Wochenende zu, aber nicht länger als 2 Stunden





BlackTrek schrieb:


> Stimmt, die Spikes müssten mal wieder drauf! Aber ich mag bei der Kälte nicht so lange draussen sein,





Google schrieb:


> Grüzi!
> 
> Gibts Mitfahrwillige und vielleicht auch Vorschläge für ne mittelprächtige Ausfahrt?





Lanzelot schrieb:


> muss mal schauen, ob ich es Sonntag zeitlich hin kriege,



Mann und Frau könnten sich Sonntag um 12:00 am Tannenhof auf dem Rodgau Rundweg treffen um ihn einmal zu umrunden. 3 Std. Nordpol sollten für Jeden machbar sein und auch genügen. Schneebedeckt ist er sicherlich auch fast durchgängig, damit können Blacky und ich unsere Spikes einer artgerechten Haltung zuführen ...


----------



## Erdi01 (9. Januar 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> unsere Leihräder sind viel schöner als dein gelbes *Monster* :



  ... jetzt weis ich auch warum es sich ständig im Keller versteckt und nicht raustraut 

Aber wenn's erstmal seinen Chinateller drauf hat, kommt's bestimmt wieder ... 

Und Dein Rad (rechts) auf dem Bild hatt wohl die Abkürzung genommen und war schon vor Dir unten


----------



## Google (9. Januar 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Mann und Frau könnten sich Sonntag um 12:00 am Tannenhof auf dem Rodgau Rundweg treffen um ihn einmal zu umrunden. 3 Std. Nordpol sollten für Jeden machbar sein und auch genügen.


Und wohoooooooo bitteschön gibts den Kaffee mit Kuchen????Hä?


----------



## CrossTec (9. Januar 2009)

Ist jemand von euch am Sonntag beim Eisbär dabei? Würde doch prima zu eurem Team-Namen passen.


----------



## Google (10. Januar 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Und wohoooooooo bitteschön gibts den Kaffee mit Kuchen????Hä?


Also die Kaffee-und Kuchenfrage wäre geklärt. Wer Lust und Laune hat, kann nach der Umrundung bei uns die Einkehr halten . Es gibt frisch aufgebrühten Kaffee und wohl Streusel. 

Ok Volker, 12:00 Uhr am Tannenhof 

@[email protected] Wer hier aus der Umgegend mit will : 11:30 Uhr Druckhaus. Bitte sagt mir bescheid wer anschließend zum Kaffee mitkommt damit wir genügend Kuchen haben.

@[email protected] Mache mer einen LMB oder alles übern Thread?

@[email protected] Antwort wegen des Alpenx kommt in Kürze...
@[email protected] Habe Euch nicht vergessen, Infos ebenso in Kürze



Grüße

Google


----------



## Barracuda_de (10. Januar 2009)

Lanzelot schrieb:


> @Barracuda
> von wo wolltest Du denn morgen um 14:00 starten ?


 
Hi Lanzelot,

ich werde heute icht fahren, mein Handgelenk spielt im moment nicht mit. Sehnenscheidentzündung 

Viel Spass euch allen.

Gruß

Barracuda


----------



## Erdi01 (10. Januar 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Ok Volker, 12:00 Uhr am Tannenhof



so seih es, hier dann offizell ...

*Rodgau Rundweg am Sonntag​*

Hallo *@Google*, danke für das Angebot mit Kaffee und Kuchen. Ich komme aber nicht mit, bin dick genug


----------



## BlackTrek (10. Januar 2009)

Ich find´s schön, wenn wir mal wieder zusammen biken. Aaaaber: Blacky auf Spikes ist der absolute Superlativ zu dem Wort "langsam". 3 Stunden krieg ich nicht hin. Ab 2 Stunden wird mir zu kalt.

Im Ggs zu Erdi bin ich tatsächlich viel zu dick und würde dann um 12:00 am Tannenhof sein, aber nur einen Teil mitfahren und direkt dann nach Hause, obwohl ich die Einladung auf Kaffe+Kuchen ja sehr nett finde.

So, dann geh ich mal Spikes montieren....


----------



## RedRum05 (10. Januar 2009)

Also 3 Stunden hört sich schon "viel" an und dann noch + An-/ und Abfahrt von Rödermark gibt das ja fast 4 Stunden... *brrr* 
Werde morgen entweder ne große Runde laufen gehen, oder ne schnelle Runde Rodgau-Rundweg fahren... 

Wünsche allen noch ein schönes, erholsames und WARMES Wochenende!


----------



## Erdi01 (10. Januar 2009)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Also 3 Stunden hört sich schon "viel" an und dann noch + An-/ und Abfahrt von Rödermark gibt das ja fast 4 Stunden... *brrr*


Rechne nochmal nach, normal braucht man für Rodgau Rundweg ca. 2:15 Std. Ergo ist in meiner 3 Std. Kalkulation schon ein Großteil der An- und Abfahrt für Jeden einkalkuliert  Also ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackTrek (11. Januar 2009)

Laut wetter.com sind es gerade -13.1°C draussen. Das ist mir dann doch etwas zu derb kalt. Ich komm zum Treffpunkt, fahr aber nicht die Runde mit.


----------



## Google (11. Januar 2009)

Hi Ihr Zwei

mir ist das ehrlich gesagt auch noch zu kalt. Ohne Spikes brauch ich eh noch länger, deshalb sage ich ab und geniesse meinen letzten freien Tag.

Nächste Woche wird es wieder wärmer, da geht dann wieder was.

Grüße


Google

Edit:

Am Dienstag wie gehabt Mainspacking. Vielleicht schaffts der fohns auch wieder??


Mainspacking am Dienstag​


----------



## Erdi01 (11. Januar 2009)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Laut wetter.com sind es gerade -13.1°C draussen.





Google schrieb:


> mir ist das ehrlich gesagt auch noch zu kalt.



... in echt sind es "nur" -8,6C (Stand: eben Dtz). Tzzz ... was ist aus den Eisbären von heute geworden. Trauen sich nicht mehr raus oder verdrücken sich gleich ganz auf warme Inseln  

Ich räume jetzt den halben Kleiderschrank aus und fahre ...


----------



## BlackTrek (11. Januar 2009)

So, Erdi und ich sind heute doch tatsächlich noch eine kleine Runde gefahren. Ich war ja zu bequem, die elektrischen Heizsohlen wieder auszugraben und hatte dann doch irgendwann etwas kalte Füße. 

Aber sonst war es eigentlich sehr erträglich. Laut Erdi hatten wir -7°C. Also gar nicht soooo schlimm.

Die Spikes haben sich mal wieder bewährt. Ich bin aus Spaß auf dem Rückweg nochmal über die Kaiserteiche gefahren. Ja, "über"! und hab mich etwas unter den Schlittschuhläufern getummelt.

Von mir aus könnte es jetzt noch eine Weile so etwas unter Null bleiben. Besser als der ewige Matsch in unseren Wäldern.


----------



## Erdi01 (11. Januar 2009)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> So, Erdi und ich sind heute doch tatsächlich noch eine kleine Runde gefahren. .


Ja, für ein Stündchen gemeinsame Fahrt hatt's gelangt  Habe anschließend den Rodgau Rundweg noch komplett umrundet ...


----------



## Lanzelot (11. Januar 2009)

..


----------



## loti (12. Januar 2009)

Erwin und ich haben gestern auch eine schöne Tour gemacht. Das Wetter war durchaus ein Genuss. Wir haben die Strecke etwas verkürzt und sind nicht nach Pflaumheim gefahren.Der Hinweg hat sich doch etwas gezogen. Mit Spikesreifen dauert alles doch etwas länger. So sind wir zum "Tannenhof" bei Richen geradelt und haben dort den Rehbraten genossen. Auf dem Heimweg waren wir dann richtig schnell und schon um 15 Uhr 30 wieder in Dreieich.
Bei mir waren es dann doch 68 km und über 4 Stunden Fahrzeit
loti
Die nächsten Touren sind am Mittwoch und am Sonntag (siehe LMB).

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/260185]





[/url]








http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/260183]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url]


----------



## karsten13 (12. Januar 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> was ist aus den Eisbären von heute geworden. Trauen sich nicht mehr raus oder verdrücken sich gleich ganz auf warme Inseln



Die Insel-Eisbären wurden gestern Nacht gleich nach der Landung schockgefrostet  . Die Bilder zum Aufwärmen gibt's hier.






Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## BlackTrek (13. Januar 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Die Bilder zum Aufwärmen gibt's hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (13. Januar 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Die Bilder zum Aufwärmen gibt's hier.



am wärmsten wird's mir beim *roten Prophet*. Der würde auch noch gut in meine Sammlung passen ...


----------



## Andreas (13. Januar 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Die Insel-Eisbären wurden gestern Nacht gleich nach der Landung schockgefrostet  . Die Bilder zum Aufwärmen gibt's hier.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das sind nicht nur Bilder zum aufwärmen, das sind Bilder zum träumen 

Aber bei uns kehrt ja auch langsam der Sommer ein. Nur noch -6 Grad


----------



## Google (13. Januar 2009)

loti schrieb:


> Wir haben die Strecke etwas verkürzt und sind nicht nach Pflaumheim gefahren.Der Hinweg hat sich doch etwas gezogen. Mit Spikesreifen dauert alles doch etwas länger.


Bei der Kälte und den Verhältnissen war das ja auch schon mal ne ordentliche Leistung 


Andreas schrieb:


> Aber bei uns kehrt ja auch langsam der Sommer ein.


Genau! Deshalb gehts hier mit weiter:

*Mainspacking am Donnerstag
*​
Und tschüssssssssss


----------



## Instantcold (16. Januar 2009)

Hallo in die Runde,

nachdem ich mein Bike wieder habe, wollte ich mal Fragen ob jemand morgen fährt??

Würde gerne eine lockere Runde fahren.

Noch einen schönen Abend

Grüße
IC


----------



## theobviousfaker (17. Januar 2009)

Ich hab zwar Lust zu fahren aber mein Paket wurde von der Post gestern schon um 13:00 Uhr eingemottet wegen Betriebsferien  Das heißt ich warte immer noch auf ein mittleres Kettenblatt  Geht zwar auch ohne ziemlich gut aber dennoch fehlt mir da die rechte Lust mit nem halb funktionsfähigen Antrieb loszufahren.


----------



## Erdi01 (18. Januar 2009)

Hier ist anscheihnend alles in die kollektive Winterstarre gefallen 

Hatte sich heute Jemand rausgetraut, ich nicht , dass war mal eine ganz gepflegte NULL-Nummer am WE ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lanzelot (18. Januar 2009)

Servus,

ich war heute mal draussen, Langes Elend, Hahnenkamm, Birkenhainer, kurz nach dem Start fing es an zu regnen, aber dank der Regenklamotten wars erträglich.
Leider ist die obere Schneeschicht jetzt getaut und darunter kam das Eis zum Vorschein, da war an flüssiges Fahren nicht zu denken.


Gruss


----------



## karsten13 (18. Januar 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Hatte sich heute Jemand rausgetraut, ich nicht , dass war mal eine ganz gepflegte NULL-Nummer am WE ...



nachdem ich gestern im Taunus noch richtig geduscht wurde, gab's heute auch nur ne Null-Nummer, aber ...



RedRum05 schrieb:


> Wollte euch auf diesem Wege nur mitteilen, dass ich heute Abend die Eisbären HP gesichert habe. Ich werde mich nun die Tage mal ransetzen und versuchen durchzublicken.



...dafür mal ein Update zur Homepage.

Jörg kümmert sich schon einige Zeit um die Übertragung der Domains von Jens auf ihn, was ein ziemlicher Verwaltungsakt ist. Laut denic.de ist die Domain mtb-team-hanau.de schon übertragen  .

Die Homepage-Daten hab ich die letzten beiden Abende mal gesichtet und aktualisiert. Das Ergebnis habe ich vorläufig mal hier hochgeladen, die Änderungen sind auf der Startseite im Newsticker beschrieben.

Feedback erwünscht. Klickt euch einfach mal durch, damit Fehler/Änderungswünsche noch vor dem "echten" Relaunch gefixt werden können.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Erdi01 (18. Januar 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Feedback erwünscht. Klickt euch einfach mal durch, damit Fehler/Änderungswünsche noch vor dem "echten" Relaunch gefixt werden können.
> 
> Gruss,
> 
> Karsten.



Erstmal 

Mein erster Gedanke die Touren betreffend, würde ich *Andreas Tourenseite* einbinden. Sein Einverständnis vorausgesetzt.

*Edit:* *@Karsten*, ich war gerade nochmal auf Deinen Blog. Ist der zu empfehlen? Kann man sich da kostenlos anmelden ?


----------



## karsten13 (18. Januar 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Mein erster Gedanke die Touren betreffend, würde ich *Andreas Tourenseite* einbinden. Sein Einverständnis vorausgesetzt.



Du meinst aber die Seite "Strecken" der Eisbären-HP, oder?
Wäre kein Problem, wenn Andreas nickt ...



Erdi01 schrieb:


> *Edit:* *@Karsten*, ich war gerade nochmal auf Deinen Blog. Ist der zu empfehlen? Kann man sich da kostenlos anmelden ?



ist kostenlos, habe aber keinen Vergleich, kenne nur blogger.com.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Erdi01 (18. Januar 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Du meinst aber die Seite "Strecken" der Eisbären-HP, oder?
> 
> Karsten.



Ja, meine "Strecken", finde den Begriff aber nicht gut. Ich finde sowieso, dass man nahezu alle Texte der Page überarbeiten sollte. Bist Du dann unser neuer Admin   Finde das sich die Involvierten bzw. Intressierten mal treffen sollten, möglichst dort wo die Rohdaten liegen, um das in einen Abwasch anzupassen. Damit man einen sauberen Relaunch und keine ewige Baustelle hat. Das wäre jetzt mein nächster Gedanke zu dem Thema ...


----------



## karsten13 (18. Januar 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ich finde sowieso, dass man nahezu alle Texte der Page überarbeiten sollte. Bist Du dann unser neuer Admin



 jetzt geht's los ...

Wegen mir bin ich vorläufig der neue Admin, aber in klar abgesteckten engen Grenzen, d.h., ich mache kleine Änderungen an dem Bestehenden, aber nix Neues, was Aufwand bedeutet.

Nehmen wir dein Beispiel mit den Texten. Die Menü-Texte sind keine Texte, sondern Bilder. Wenn Du mir die machst, binde ich sie ein, aber ich habe weder Zeit noch Lust, mich auch noch als Graphiker zu betätigen.



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Finde das sich die Involvierten bzw. Intressierten mal treffen sollten, möglichst dort wo die Rohdaten liegen, um das in einen Abwasch anzupassen. Damit man einen sauberen Relaunch und keine ewige Baustelle hat. Das wäre jetzt mein nächster Gedanke zu dem Thema ...



ob dazu ein Treffen notwendig ist, weiss ich nicht. Aber wegen mir pack ich das auf mein Notebook und wir treffen uns sonstwo (ausser bei dir im Keller  ).

Entscheiden muss letztlich sowieso der Jörg, da er als (zukünftiger) Inhaber der domains auch für die Inhalte geradestehen muss.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Erdi01 (18. Januar 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Die Menü-Texte sind keine Texte, sondern Bilder. Wenn Du mir die machst, binde ich sie ein,


wenn Du mir zeigst wie es geht, mach ich's Dir ... ich glaube aber in der Zeit hättest Du's dann auch selber gemacht 

Ne, Arbeit will und soll ja keiner damit haben, deswegen ja auch mein Vorschlag mit dem Einbinden von Andreas Tourenseite. Finde die Lösung mit dem Flickr auch gut, bliebe unterm Strich "nur" eins, zwei Textseiten. Ob die Fahrerseite gebraucht wird  ... Ob die ganze Homepage gebraucht wird 

Die eleganteste und zugleich kleinste Lösung, mag vielleicht doch die Beste sein. Wie anfänglich mal angedacht. EINE Eisbären-Startseite mit allen nötigen Verlinkungen drauf und in Andreas "mtb-rhein-main" untergebracht. Dort ist eh schon alles Wissenswerte rund um's Thema zufinden


----------



## theobviousfaker (18. Januar 2009)

Achtung an alle: Ab jetzt wendet sich das Wetter gegen uns, nicht nur wegen dem Regen 
Bin eben auf der Heimfahrt bei Schneckentempo im Kurveneingang chancenlos aufs Maul geflogen. Die feuchte Kälte lässt jetzt kleine Eisflächen entstehen, überall da wo sich etwas mehr Flüssigkeit sammelt. Minimale Fahrrinnen in Kurven beispielsweise... 
Schade, die trockene Kälte war mir sympathischer! Wie nennt man "black ice" auf deutsch?


----------



## Andreas (19. Januar 2009)

Schön das die Homepage wieder läuft. 

Den Karsten kann ich verstehen dass der nicht mehrere Tage bzw. meist sind es ja Nächte dran sitzen und alles umtexten will.
Deshalb hatte ich ja eine Lösung favorisiert bei der alle schreiben und ändern können wie z.B. bei flickr. Aber so eine eigene schöne Startseite hat schon was.

Die mtb-rhein-main Touren könnt ihr natürlich einbinden, wenn es nicht stört, dass
 das Design anders ist.


----------



## drinkandbike (19. Januar 2009)

@[email protected]


Bitte den Unfallzähler 2009 auf 1 stellen oder den Unfallzähler 2008 überarbeiten - Danke (muss ja alles seine Ordnung haben)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedRum05 (19. Januar 2009)

Sobald ich auch Internet bei meiner Freundin hab, werd ich mich auch aktiver um die HP kümmern. Karsten steht also nicht alleine da. Im Moment hab ich allerdings nur selten dafür zeit - leider!

Ein Problem haben wir noch. Wo laden wir das ganze Zeug hoch?
Andreas, kannst du dazu Tipps geben? Da wir kaum noch direkte Bilder haben, wird die HP nicht mehr so groß, wie sie ein mal war.

Zum Wetter, MISST - mehr muss man dazu nicht sagen! 

@Erdi, ich hab es getan. Falls du noch weisst, um was es geht 
Bilder folgen...


----------



## karsten13 (19. Januar 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> wenn Du mir zeigst wie es geht, mach ich's Dir



 



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ob die Fahrerseite gebraucht wird  ... Ob die ganze Homepage gebraucht wird





Andreas schrieb:


> Deshalb hatte ich ja eine Lösung favorisiert bei der alle schreiben und ändern können wie z.B. bei flickr. Aber so eine eigene schöne Startseite hat schon was.



Also, so viel mehr als die Startseite ist ja eh net mehr übrig und das kann ja erstmal so bleiben, weil alles andere auf grundlegende Veränderungen - auch am Design - hinausläuft. Im Gegensatz zu Volker finde ich gerade die Fahrerseite gut. Wenn man die noch rausnimmt, bleibt ja nix Wesentliches mehr übrig ...



Andreas schrieb:


> Die mtb-rhein-main Touren könnt ihr natürlich einbinden, wenn es nicht stört, dass
> das Design anders ist.



hab's mal verlinkt ...


----------



## Erdi01 (19. Januar 2009)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Sobald ich auch Internet bei meiner Freundin hab, werd ich mich auch aktiver um die HP kümmern. Karsten steht also nicht alleine da.
> ...
> @Erdi, ich hab es getan. Falls du noch weisst, um was es geht
> Bilder folgen...



Na dann macht mal, ich lass mich einfach überraschen was bei rauskommt 

... da lass ich mich auch überraschen, wie's aussieht


----------



## theobviousfaker (19. Januar 2009)

drinkandbike schrieb:


> @[email protected]
> Bitte den Unfallzähler 2009 auf 1 stellen oder den Unfallzähler 2008 überarbeiten - Danke (muss ja alles seine Ordnung haben)



Moooomentemal, weder bin ich verletzt noch hatte ich länger als eine Minute Schmerzen. Auch ich habe meine Standards


----------



## Andreas (20. Januar 2009)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Ein Problem haben wir noch. Wo laden wir das ganze Zeug hoch?
> Andreas, kannst du dazu Tipps geben? Da wir kaum noch direkte Bilder haben, wird die HP nicht mehr so groß, wie sie ein mal war.



Ich bin da auch nicht mehr auf dem Laufenden. Seit über 10 Jahren bin ich bei Strato. Günstig und zuverlässig, aber manchmal etwas eingeschränkt was aktive Inhalte angeht. Oder es wird dann gleich richtig teuer.
BasicWeb oder BasicWeb XL gibt es schon für 1-3 EUR/Monat. Momentan sogar im Angebot 6 Monate kostenlos.

über google gibt es viele Hoster-Vergleiche zu finden. 
Z.B.: http://www.webhosting-test.de/tabelle_1_hosting.htm


----------



## Erdi01 (21. Januar 2009)

Hallo Cloundy und Andreas, nochmal danke für die Gastschreundschaft, jetzt weis ich endgültig, dass mein Foretrex die Krätsche gemacht hatt  Und nuh ... 

*@Karsten13*, erzähl mir mal was über Dein Edge. Welchen hast Du? den 705 mit Kartendarstellung. 

*@all*, Wer hatt den noch GPS? Welchen und warum?


----------



## drinkandbike (21. Januar 2009)

@[email protected] 
wenn es um GPS Orientierung und Trackaufzeichnung geht in Verbindung mit einem Höhenmesser und der Möglichkeit sd micro Karten zu verwenden könnte der garmin etrex vista HCX etwas sein.

Gibts recht günstig im Netz! (zwischen 180.- 200.-)

Beschäftige mich gerade damit auch.


----------



## Instantcold (21. Januar 2009)

@all

Jemand Lust heute zu Spacken??

Allerdings ohne GPS  

Ich werde von Bad Offenbach nach Kleinostheim spacken, Start ist so gegen 1630 Uhr in Bad Offenbach

Grüße
IC


----------



## drinkandbike (21. Januar 2009)

@[email protected]

neue GPS Modelle warnen auch vor frei laufenden Hunden und kleinen Kindern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Instantcold (21. Januar 2009)

@drinkandbike

Bitte Modelle nennen 


Ich könnte mir auch wie bei der Schifffahrt/Luftfahrt ein Radar ans Bike montieren und dann das Radarbild in das Glas der Brille projezieren....
Gibt es Investoren???


----------



## bikergott (21. Januar 2009)

hallo,

ich habe vor am kommenden freitag eine runde um eppstein zu drehn.hat jemand lust sich anzuschließen?


----------



## Google (21. Januar 2009)

Hallo allerseits

Ich muÃ mich ja auch mal wieder regen. 

Nun, meine Motivation ist derzeit nicht so hoch. Ich versuche nach wie vor zu fahren aber derzeit kann ich eher nur spontan entscheiden ob ich fahren mÃ¶chte oder nicht. Deshalb kann ich momentan auch keine Touren anbieten. Erschwerend kommt hinzu, dass ich auch nicht so fit bin wie ich sein sollte um eine Gruppe guiden zu kÃ¶nnen. Ich hab kein Bock als Guide ewig hinten rum zu fahren 

Ich versuche meiner Unlust gerade ein Schnippchen zu schlagen und sage mir: âWenn Du schon so nicht richtig Lust hast, dann versuche wenigstens wieder mit dem Rad zur Arbeit zu fahrenâ Die âVerarscheâ hat heutmorsche geklappt und sogar Spass gemacht (  ). Ich habe mir nun vorgenommen bei nicht ganz so tiefen Temperaturen und trockenen Wetter dies wieder nach und nach einzufÃ¼hren und meine regulÃ¤ren Touren -soweit mÃ¶glich und noch fit-, hinten dran zu hÃ¤ngen. 

Ich will nur mal kurz den Unterschied zwischen Sommer und jetzigen Fitnessstand deutlich machen. In meinem Grundlagenbereich habe ich heute gut 10 Minuten lÃ¤nger gebraucht als im Sommer. Und das auf 20 Km einfach. 

Nun, ich wird in nÃ¤chster Zeit wohl schauen mÃ¼ssen was bei mir geht und kann daher nichts im Voraus planen und anbieten. NatÃ¼rlich wÃ¼rd ich mich mal spontan an eine Tour dranhÃ¤ngen wenn es gerade passtâ¦..Instant hat ja gerade schon was gepostet  

@[email protected] Wir hÃ¤tten ja glatt zusammen fahren kÃ¶nnen weil ich ja auch mit dem Rad auf der Arbeit bin. Ich hab heutenachmittag aber leider eine Sitzung und weiÃ nicht wann ich raus komme.

....................Na ja, vielleicht werde ich ja auch mal spontan in der Runde nach einer gemeinsamen Ausfahrt fragen und es geht was.

Und na ja die Zweite: Wer weiÃ was ich nÃ¤chste Woche denke, dann ist das Geschriebene schon wieder Schnee von gestern  

Jedenfalls sehne ich mich schon nach dem FrÃ¼hjahr, da kommt die Moti gaanz von alleine.

Bis bald im Wald 


Google

Ãbrigens: Ich finds klasse, dass sich ein paar von Euch fÃ¼r die Homepage gefunden haben!


----------



## theobviousfaker (21. Januar 2009)

Hey Google, hast du am Sonntag vielleicht Lust auf ne kleine knackige an den Grünen Seen? Ich plane am Samstag mein Bike endlich einer Generalüberholung zu unterziehen, Kettenblatt haste ja mitgekriegt und noch weitere Wehwehchen. Da würde mich am Sonntag eine kleine Testrunde interessieren und mich über deine Begleitung freuen  Wer sonst noch Lust hat kann sich gerne ranhängen.


----------



## Rinna (21. Januar 2009)

Moin Erdi!


> wenn es um GPS Orientierung und Trackaufzeichnung geht in Verbindung mit einem Höhenmesser und der Möglichkeit sd micro Karten zu verwenden könnte der garmin etrex vista HCX etwas sein.


Ich hab mir genau das Etrex Vista HCX zum Jahresende bei Kleine Fluchten in Darmstadt gekauft  und bin super zufrieden . Der Empfang ist klasse und die Höhenmessung einwandfrei. Dazu habe ich mir noch die Topo-Karte Deutschland geleistet und die Darstellung ist richtig gut. Als Bike-Halterung nutze ich einen Etrex Rucksackhalter mit Klettverschluß, was sehr gut hält. Außerdem hat das Gerät den Geocaching-SchnickSchnack, was frau einfach braucht .
Vielleicht schaffen wir demnächst eine gemeinsame Ausfahrt , dann kannst Du es Dir live ansehen.
Bis denne
Corinna


----------



## Instantcold (21. Januar 2009)

@ Freunde des gepflegten Mainspacken 

Aktueller Bericht zum Mainufer 

Praktisch Eisfrei, was man vom Main nicht sagen kann 
Bei Seligenstadt war noch einwenig Eis und etwas Raureif, aber war für mein grobes Profil kein Problem. 

Alles in allem, war es recht frisch und im Nebel wurde es schnell, gefühlte 10 Grad, kälter. Muss wohl an meinem Namen liegen 


@ drinkandbike

Ich benötige DRINGENDS einen Investor für das Hunde Radar. 
Irgendwie haben heute überwiegend Hunde der größe "Kalb", Auslauf am Main bekommen. Das Format "etwas Hund" war nur einmal anzutreffen. 


@ google

Ich musste bei mir ebenfalls einen Einbruch in der Zeit feststellen, habe auf die 40 km, gute 10 Minuten länger gebraucht 

So mal sehen ob ich die Woche nochmal Spacke, Lust habe ich schon, schön war es jedenfalls.

Grüße
IC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (22. Januar 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Karsten13*, erzähl mir mal was über Dein Edge. Welchen hast Du? den 705 mit Kartendarstellung.



ja, 705er, alles Wissenswerte steht z. Bsp. hier. Karte von Garmin würde ich mir erstmal sparen, die OpenStreetMap ist im Frankfurter Raum echt gut und kostet nix.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Google (22. Januar 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Hey Google, hast du am Sonntag vielleicht Lust auf ne kleine knackige an den Grünen Seen? ............Wer sonst noch Lust hat kann sich gerne ranhängen.


 Danke das Du an mich denkst Falls es mich überkommt melde ich mich. Keine Ahnung was ich am Sonntag möchte  Mal schauen was mich am Sonntag motiviert.



Google schrieb:


> 10 Minuten länger .......auf 20 Km





Instantcold schrieb:


> 40 km, gute 10 Minuten länger


Hey, da biste ja doppelt so fit  

Bin wieder mit dem Bike auf der Arbeit und hab mir vorgenommen heutenachmitag noch ne Mainspackingrunde dran zu hängen.

Grüße

Google


----------



## Andreas (22. Januar 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Karte von Garmin würde ich mir erstmal sparen, die OpenStreetMap ist im Frankfurter Raum echt gut und kostet nix.



Hi Karsten,

war es schwer die OpenStreetMap Karten im Garmin zu kalibrieren?


----------



## wartool (22. Januar 2009)

öhm.. soweit ich informiert bin braucht man die nicht kalibrieren (ich nutze das 60csx) da musste ich nichts kalibrieren funzt einwandfrei so.

sogar in Mapsource und ind fugawi    ist ne echt feine Geschichte


----------



## Erdi01 (22. Januar 2009)

Danke erstmal für die ganzen GPS-Links und Infos. Muss mich da erstmal durchklickern. Mit OSM habe ich noch nie was gemacht ... überlege aber schon, ob nicht weniger mehr ist!?

*@Google,* mach Dir nix draus, ich glaube hier befinden sich im Moment viele im Wellental ...


----------



## Instantcold (22. Januar 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Hey, da biste ja doppelt so fit
> 
> Bin wieder mit dem Bike auf der Arbeit und hab mir vorgenommen heutenachmitag noch ne Mainspackingrunde dran zu hängen.



Ich bin heute Nachmittag erstmal beim Arzt, hab seit ein Paar Tagen nen Problem mit meinem linken Schienbein.

Keine Schmerzen, nicht warm, aber unter der Haut habe ich das Gefühl das es warm bis heiß ist. Das ganze kommt und geht und ich kann es keiner Haltung/Belastung oder ähnlichem zuordnen.

Sofern es nichts schlimmes ist, werde ich spätestens Samstag wieder auf dem Bike sitzen, heute Abend steht erstmal wieder schwimmen an 


@google

Vielleicht können wir ja nächste Woche ein Stück zusammen Spacken 

Grüße
IC


----------



## Google (22. Januar 2009)

Instantcold schrieb:


> @google
> 
> Vielleicht können wir ja nächste Woche ein Stück zusammen Spacken


 Klar! Warum sollte man alleine fahren wenn man zur gleichen Zeit den gleichen Weg hat? Mein Problem ist aber: Ich fahre gerne langsamer wenn es bei Dir nicht passt. Ich werde aber nicht über meine Verhältnisse fahren und ggfls. öfters rummaulen oder Hunde in den Weg schmeißen wenn es mir zu schnell wird 

Edit: Geiles Wetter heute! Freu mich schon auf die Rückfahrt mit Extraspackingrunde!


----------



## Instantcold (22. Januar 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Ich werde aber nicht über meine Verhältnisse fahren und ggfls. öfters rummaulen oder Hunde in den Weg schmeißen wenn es mir zu schnell wird



Wenn ich einen Investor fürs Radar finde, machen mir die Hunde nichts mehr aus 

Ich kann auch meine zügige Fahrweise anpassen, oder wir schicken fohns vor, das er uns entgegen kommt. Dann hätten wir "rein theoretisch" Rückenwind 


Apropo fohns  ist er wieder "online"??? Immerhin hatte ich leichten Muskelkater vom "alleine Sofa tragen" das kleine schwarze 


Grüße
IC


----------



## drinkandbike (22. Januar 2009)

@ [email protected]

von mir ist da leider nichts zu erwarten da ich in meinem Alter auch etwas für den Lebensabend zurücklegen muss - kann - oder eher sollte!


----------



## theobviousfaker (22. Januar 2009)

Instantcold schrieb:


> Ich bin heute Nachmittag erstmal beim Arzt, hab seit ein Paar Tagen nen Problem mit meinem linken Schienbein.
> 
> Keine Schmerzen, nicht warm, aber unter der Haut habe ich das Gefühl das es warm bis heiß ist. Das ganze kommt und geht und ich kann es keiner Haltung/Belastung oder ähnlichem zuordnen.
> 
> Sofern es nichts schlimmes ist, werde ich spätestens Samstag wieder auf dem Bike sitzen, heute Abend steht erstmal wieder schwimmen an


Hört sich ja fast scho nach nem beginnenden shin split, also einer Muskelansatzentzündung an. Läufst/Joggst du auch viel? Vom Radeln kann das nämlich eigentlich nicht kommen. Aber lass dir keine Angst von mir machen 

@google: Geht klar. Ich weiß ja auch noch nicht ob ich mein Wartungspensum am Samstag schaffe... zu viel Uni und Arbeit :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Instantcold (22. Januar 2009)

drinkandbike schrieb:


> @ [email protected]
> 
> von mir ist da leider nichts zu erwarten da ich in meinem Alter auch etwas für den Lebensabend zurücklegen muss - kann - oder eher sollte!



Dann solltest du deine Investition in dein GPS-Gerät aussetzen, da Dir doch die Gesundheit von mir am Herzen liegen sollte 

Spaß!!! 

Wann fahren wir eigentlich mal wieder zusammen???


@ faker und rest

Komme gerade vom Doc, ist wohl eine Entzündung eines Nerves (schreibt man das so?????) Sollte es im laufe der nächsten Woche nicht besser werden, gehe ich nochmal hin. Ist nichts sichtbar, Wade und Schienbein sehen Top aus 

Und joggen??? was ist das denn??  

Grüße
IC


----------



## karsten13 (23. Januar 2009)

Andreas schrieb:


> Hi Karsten,
> 
> war es schwer die OpenStreetMap Karten im Garmin zu kalibrieren?





wartool schrieb:


> öhm.. soweit ich informiert bin braucht man die nicht kalibrieren (ich nutze das 60csx) da musste ich nichts kalibrieren funzt einwandfrei so.
> 
> sogar in Mapsource und ind fugawi    ist ne echt feine Geschichte



wie wartool schon richtig festgestellt hat, muss man nix kalibrieren. Die OSM Karten gibt es z. Bsp. hier fertig für's GPS-Gerät.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Erdi01 (23. Januar 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> ja, 705er, alles Wissenswerte steht z. Bsp. hier. Karte von Garmin würde ich mir erstmal sparen, die OpenStreetMap ist im Frankfurter Raum echt gut und kostet nix.
> 
> Gruss,
> 
> Karsten.





karsten13 schrieb:


> wie wartool schon richtig festgestellt hat, muss man nix kalibrieren. Die OSM Karten gibt es z. Bsp. hier fertig für's GPS-Gerät.
> Gruss,
> 
> Karsten.



Lasst den Mist mit den Links, ich lese da gerade drinrum. Je mehr ich da lese um so mehr bekomme ich den Eindruck so ein Spielzeug  zu brauchen 

DAS scheint eine interesante Startseite für OSM auf Garmin zu sein.




Und es geht schon wieder los ... *ICH*  *GELBEUTEL*



P.S. *@K13*, die Touren, die sdf da immer im Next Level postet sind auch OSM's ?!?


----------



## theobviousfaker (23. Januar 2009)

Na dann gute Besserung, IC


----------



## saharadesertfox (23. Januar 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> DAS scheint eine interesante Startseite für OSM auf Garmin zu sein.



Hi Erdi,

ich nutze die Karten von Computerteddy. Jeden Donnerstag, so ab Mittag, sind die neuen auf dem Server. Hier der Link: Computerteddy-Karten

Allerdings, garniere ich die Computerteddy-Karten mit Höhenlinien von der NASA und lasse beide Karten mit sendmap verschmelzen. Dauert mit ein wenig Übung ca. 5 Minuten.

Die OSM-Karten von Computerteddy wachsen ca. 5 MB pro Woche. Das Rhein-Main-Gebiet und insbesondere der Taunus zwischen Hausberg und Wiesbadener Platte sind inzwischen so gut und mit Wegesnamen kartiert, da kommen die Topos von Garmin nicht mehr mit. Für andere Gebiete empfehle ich jedoch noch die TOPOS von Garmin! Das dürfte allerdings nur eine Frage der Zeit von maximal 1 Jahr sein. Die Karten von OSM unterscheiden zwischen Fußwegen, Pfaden, Forstpisten und deren Beschaffenheit. Es gibt sogar Spezialisten, die den Schwierigkeitsgrad von Trails kennzeichnen.




Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@K13*, die Touren, die sdf da immer im Next Level postet sind auch OSM's ?!?



Ja, die Datengrundlage ist OSM, das Progrämmchen, das ich zum Erstellen der Karten verwende ist Kosmos, das Template zum Darstellen (Rendern) der Karten ist allerdings von mir. SDF-Rendering-Rules.

Viel Spaß und Erfolg mit dem Kauf eines Gateliten-Pavigations-Systems (GPS).


----------



## Chaotenkind (23. Januar 2009)

> Bin wieder mit dem Bike auf der Arbeit und hab mir vorgenommen heutenachmitag noch ne Mainspackingrunde dran zu hängen.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Google


[/QUOTE] 

He, hab dich gar nicht gesehen! Konnte es mir leisten, gestern früher von der Arbeit abzuhauen und bin dann 14:00 Uhr von Bischem nach Seligenstadt bis zur Fähre und wieder zurück. Bin um 16:10 wieder daheim eingetrudelt! 50 km bei einer Zeit von 2 Stunden und 10 Minuten, ich war ziemlich fertig und demzufolge ein wenig angefressen. Verdammte drei Wochen "Wetterpause". Möchte momentan nicht an irgendwelche Steigungen denken.  Zum Glück hat unser Teamchef für nächste Woche die Order "wir fahren flach" rausgegeben. Mal sehen, ob am Sonntag was geht, vorher kriege ich es einfach nicht auf die Reihe. Außerdem ist das Plastikrad in Arbeit, d.h. ich stehe fast jeden Tag nach Feierabend bei meinem Dealer und informiere mich über den Arbeitsfortschritt! 

Auf besseres Wetter und ein paar schöne Touren!

Übrigens, vielleicht findet sich ja ein Hersteller welcher GPS-Geräte mit Elektroschockern kombiniert. So 2500 Volt sollten auch Hunde der Marke "Kalb" auf Distanz halten! Gestern war auf dem Mainradweg hundetechnisch die Hölle los, ich hätt so einigen Herrchen/Frauchen gerne mal nicht nur verbal den Hals rumgedreht!


----------



## Erdi01 (23. Januar 2009)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Allerdings, garniere ich die Computerteddy-Karten mit Höhenlinien von der NASA und lasse beide Karten mit sendmap verschmelzen. Dauert mit ein wenig Übung ca. 5 Minuten.


Hi sdf, 

und wo gibt's die dann fertig runterzuladen  

Danke für die Infos. Auch wenn ich (noch) nichts wirklich kapiere. Hatte aber heute Nachmittag einen ruhigen Tag und konnte mal in den OSM's stöbern. Wenn man in den Taunus reinzoomt, da kommt ja wirklich schon ne ganze Menge zum vorscheihn  Du nutzt auch einen Edge - oder empfiehlst Du was Anderes 



Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Außerdem ist das Plastikrad in Arbeit, d.h. ich stehe fast jeden Tag nach Feierabend bei meinem Dealer und informiere mich über den Arbeitsfortschritt!


Was fürn Plastikkind wird's denn ...


----------



## Instantcold (23. Januar 2009)

> Übrigens, vielleicht findet sich ja ein Hersteller welcher GPS-Geräte mit Elektroschockern kombiniert. So 2500 Volt sollten auch Hunde der Marke "Kalb" auf Distanz halten!



Ich merke es entsteht ein Markt 




> Gestern war auf dem Mainradweg hundetechnisch die Hölle los, ich hätt so einigen Herrchen/Frauchen gerne mal nicht nur verbal den Hals rumgedreht!



JAAAAAA meine Gebete werden erhört  Nicht mehr alleine  

Ich sollte eine Interessengemeinschaft Gründen 

Name:

Hundefreier Main-Rad-Weg

Da fällt mir spontan ein..... Ich kaufe mir ein neutrales Trikot und lasse mir das drauf Drucken und immer beim Spacken könnte ich es ja anziehen 

Das kommt auf meine "Do to" Liste 

Grüße

IC


----------



## Google (23. Januar 2009)

Grüzi miteinand 

@[email protected] Ich hätte schon fast ne Vermisstenanzeige aufgegeben. Ich weiß. Das Weeetter  Jedenfalls bin ich erst   um 16:30 Uhr von FFM aus gestartet. Da war nix mit entgegen kommen.

Thema Hunde: Also ich hab mir fast en Wolf gefahren die Tage  Bin ja nix mehr gewohnt.

@[email protected] Kommende Woche werde ich voraussichtlich (versuchen...) Montag und Donnerstag mit dem Bike auf die Arbeit zu fahren. Dienstag und Mittwoch schaff ich es nämlich (ausnahmsweise) nicht aus arbeitstechnischen Gründen. Mal schauen ob etwas gemeinsames geht.

WE: Momentan, falls es trocken bleibt, kann ich mir eine gemütliche Runde mit etwas Höhenmeter und wenig Schlamm vorstellen. Ziel wird außerdem sein:... das NFH mit K und K  LMB gibts keinen, bei Interesse PN. 

Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Instantcold (23. Januar 2009)

@ google

Das mit Montag merke ich mir mal, Donnerstag sollte bestimmt gehen, vorausgesetzt das Wetter spielt mit, bei strömenden Regen fahre ich nicht.

@ WE

Ich werde morgen wohl eine Runde fahren, muss mal sehen wann, muss erst noch was erledigen.

Grüße
IC


----------



## Google (23. Januar 2009)

Schaun mer mal 

Morsche geht bei mir leider nix. Ich werde am Sonntag das NFH besuchen.


----------



## Sakir (24. Januar 2009)

Instantcold schrieb:


> Ich sollte eine Interessengemeinschaft Gründen
> 
> Name:
> 
> Hundefreier Main-Rad-Weg



oder

"ich fahre mit Hirn" 

Grüße


----------



## Google (24. Januar 2009)

Sakir schrieb:


> "ich fahre mit Hirn"


 Da kommt jetzt der Hundehalter raus, Gelle?  Ich muß da aber mal Instant in Schutz nehmen  Soweit ich weiß, kam der Hund im Dunklen von der Seite (natürlich nicht angeleint) unbeleuchtet *und unbemerkt* angerannt, ist vor das Rad gelaufen, so das ein Sturz mit Armbruch die Folge war.  Da kannst Du vorher so viel Hirn wie nur geht einschalten. Ich habe auch schon ähnliches erlebt. Aber instant kann sich dazu sicherlich besser äüßern.

Grüße

Google


----------



## fohns (24. Januar 2009)

Instantcold schrieb:


> Ich kann auch meine zügige Fahrweise anpassen, oder wir schicken fohns vor, das er uns entgegen kommt. Dann hätten wir "rein theoretisch" Rückenwind
> Apropo fohns  ist er wieder "online"??? Immerhin hatte ich leichten Muskelkater vom "alleine Sofa tragen" das kleine schwarze
> Grüße
> IC



Hallo Leute!!

Fohns ist dank der rosa Jungs, die einen Fehler gemacht und ziemlich später danach wieder beseitigt haben, wieder online!
Soso, also werde ich zur Windmanipulation gebraucht... 

Ich werde morgen mal nach einem gemütlichen Start in den Tag irgendwann mal auf den Wolf steigen und versuchen, mich vorwärts zu bringen. 

Viele Grüße an alle, 
Fohns.


----------



## Erdi01 (24. Januar 2009)

*Gemini & Co. lassen grüßen* 

Applaus   ​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drinkandbike (24. Januar 2009)

@[email protected]

Dank deiner herausragenden Fahrtechnik und dem Auge für die Situation wirst du in einem solchen Filmchen wohl nie auftauchen


----------



## Erdi01 (24. Januar 2009)

_@drinkandschnauze_   ... Du sagst es   Und weil Geländefahrten eh zu gefährlich und *uncool* sind. Wer ich später erstmalig mein *Bad Boy* ins *Urbana* jagen ...


----------



## Instantcold (24. Januar 2009)

fohns schrieb:


> Soso, also werde ich zur Windmanipulation gebraucht...



Ich wollte dch nur der Fitness vom Google etwas helfen 

@ google

Besser hätte ich es nicht schreiben können, zumal ja die Hundehalter mit Hund abgehauen sind.

@ Sakir

Sorry, wenn ich hier etwas gesagt habe, was sicherlich nicht für jeden Hundehalter zutrifft. Ich weis auch das es Biker gibt, die ohne Rücksicht auf "Verluste" fahren und das dann andere (Wanderer, Hundehalter, etc.) sagen diese Biker...

Was das führen der Hunde an der Leine angeht, §9 Abs.2 der HundeVO.


Grüße
IC


----------



## Google (24. Januar 2009)

Ei de fohnsi is auch wieder da  Braaaav  

@[email protected] Mein Kleiner hat seinen Spass gehabt. 

Soooo, morsche gemütlich frühstücken und dann aufs 

. 

Schön gemütlich ein bisserl im Wald umgeschaut und dann ein leckeren



 

 im Naturfreundehaus


----------



## saharadesertfox (24. Januar 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Hi sdf,
> 
> und wo gibt's die dann fertig runterzuladen



Mit Höhenlinien auch von Computerteddy. Aber Achtung, die sind ziemlich bunt. Damit komme ich nicht zurecht. Zum austesten dennoch zu gebrauchen. Deutschland als Komplettdatensatz mit Höhenlinien direkt fürs GPS-Gerät..

Ansonsten habe ich eine kurze Anleitung geschrieben um die Höhenlinien auf die weniger bunten Karten zu bekommen: Höhenlinien (SRTM) auf OSM-Topos sichtbar machen 

Zum Garmin-Gerät empfehle ich dir den Edge 705. Das Gerät nutze ich sogar für Wanderungen und Lauf-Trainingsdaten. Das Edge 705 ist eine richtige Spielwiese.


----------



## karsten13 (24. Januar 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Soooo, morsche gemütlich frühstücken und dann aufs
> 
> .



so hab ich mir das auch gedacht  und biete als Alternative ne Taunus-Tour.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Lupo (24. Januar 2009)

ich habe garkeine spikes, dafür aber leider über den winter etwas an volumen zugenommen darum bleib ich lieber ganz unten wos die sonst so ungeliebten geteerten wege gibt


----------



## karsten13 (24. Januar 2009)

hey der lupo lebt noch  



Lupo schrieb:


> ich habe garkeine spikes



ohne ist aber net so doll ...



Lupo schrieb:


> dafür aber leider über den winter etwas an volumen zugenommen



... wobei das die fehlenden Spikes ausgleichen könnte


----------



## Erdi01 (25. Januar 2009)

Lupo schrieb:


> dafür aber leider über den winter etwas an volumen zugenommen



Ich nicht  ... Ich habe nur meine Hangabtriebskraft erhöht  
Die brauch ich später aber wohl nicht. Ich stehe dann so gegen 12 vor Eurer Tür ...


----------



## Sakir (25. Januar 2009)

Instantcold schrieb:


> @ Sakir
> 
> Sorry, wenn ich hier etwas gesagt habe, was sicherlich nicht für jeden Hundehalter zutrifft. Ich weis auch das es Biker gibt, die ohne Rücksicht auf "Verluste" fahren und das dann andere (Wanderer, Hundehalter, etc.) sagen diese Biker...
> 
> Was das führen der Hunde an der Leine angeht, §9 Abs.2 der HundeVO.



  

wobei es immer schwierig ist die Paragrahen 100%tig zu befolgen...

z.B. als Rennradfahrer bist du für die Autos auf der Strasse zu langsam und für die Fussgänger auf den schlechten Radwegen zu schnell....
genauso ist es auch bei den Hundehaltern, Inlineskatern, Spaziergängern, Radfahrenen etc. auf den Main-Radwegen...
wobei ich sagen muss.. am schlimmsten sind die ignoranten "deutschen" Rentner und die Hundehalter mit den 10m Flexleinen ^^

so denne Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speciallady (25. Januar 2009)

hallo zusammen,

jetzt mache ich hier mal unbeliebt. ich fahre seit 25 jahren rennrad und seit 20 jahren mtb (mal mehr mal weniger). in den ganzen jahren hatte ich noch nie einen unfall mit einem hund!
zugegeben: ich bin selbst hundehalterin... aber es ist so wie bei allem im leben: die rücksicht macht es..von beiden seiten... ich sehe zu, dass ich meinen hund in meiner nähe habe; umgekehrt fahre ich aber auch langsamer mit dem rad, wenn ich einen hund sehe, der nicht angeleint rumläuft. denn ich will weder ihn verletzen, noch mich...

aber täglich erlebe ich es bei meinem spaziergängen im wald, dass radfahrer mit vollem tempo an uns vorbei rauschen. das ist auch gefährlich für beide seiten, wenn der hund angeleint ist. nämlich wenn er erschrickt und zur seite springt, o.ä.

und wenn ich andauerend lese, wie schlimm es am mainradweg ist, kann ich euch nur zustimmen... aber nicht nur hunde, sondern spaziergänger, skater, andere radfahrer.... and so on, die uns tolle biker in unserem geschwindigkeitsrausch stören!!! 

deshalb fahre ich schon lange nicht mehr am main entlang. denn wer hat hier recht, oder vorfahrt? diese wege sind für alle da; deshalb suche ich mir einfach wege, wo weniger los ist. und das geht, auch in frankfurt..auch abends im dunkeln...

so, jetzt könnt ihr mich zerreissen...

ich wollte nur der einseitigen meinungsmache mal etwas entgegensetzen...

und ich setze mich jetzt aufs rad und suche mir ruhige wege und bremse ggfs. für hunde oder andere lebewesen   auch weil ich selbst nicht stürzen will (reiner eigennutz!)

ich wünswche euch weiterhin schöne und unfallfreie touren,

speciallady


----------



## RedRum05 (25. Januar 2009)

Wärend einige gerade zur Tour aufbrechen, oder noch "on the road" sind, bin ich schon wieder geduscht vorm Laptop... 


Als Erstes, falls noch jemand Lust hat beim diesjährigen Eschborn-Frankfurt-City-Loop teilzunehmen - zwei Eisbären sind schon  unter dem offizielen Teamnamen "MTB - Team - Eisbären" angemeldet! Na Karsten, willst du doch noch mal mitfahren...?


...und nun kommt das *Wichtigste!*
Ich habe schon wieder zwei Interessenten, die Eisbären Trikots bestellen würden und da es sich für 2-3 Leute nicht rentiert, wollte ich mal in die Runde fragen, ob und an was Interesse bestehen würde. Um das ganze besser sortieren zu können, schickt mir doch bitte ne kurze PM! Es soll erst mal nur aufzeigen wie viele Bestellung wir überhaupt zusammen bekommen. Danke!



Schönen Sonntag noch...


----------



## Erdi01 (25. Januar 2009)

Lupo schrieb:


> aber im flachland. hohe strasse hin und her oder entlang der nidda und main um frankfurt rum wär ne option.


Ja nee, is klar ... 

Ich war plötzlich mitten im Mammolshaineranstieg (da wurds warm gelle Lupo ), habe den Opel Zoo gesehen. Mitten durch Frankfurt, was mein Frankfurter Ansehen auch nicht wirklich possitiv beeinflußt hatt. Und auf einmal mitten auf dem Alten Flugplatz Bonames gelandet  Und tatsächlich anschließend ein paar Hundert Meter Nidda gesehen  Und schlammfrei  mein *blaues Rush *erkennt niemand mehr ...

Übringens: Wo war die Sonne Richtung Taunus abgeblieben  Plötzlich nur Dunst und Kälte.

*@Lupo*, nenn mal Daten, damit ich mir meine Fahrzeit errechnen kann. Die Regale habe ich auch gesichert


----------



## Instantcold (25. Januar 2009)

@ sakir

Die Flexleinen gibt es auch in noch länger 

@ speciallady

Wie ein paar post´s weiter oben, wollte ich keine Biker oder jemand anderen "in Schutz" nehmen, die schwarzen Schafe gibt es auf allen Seiten und gezeigt werden, bzw. auffallen tuen die jeden Tag.

Kurz nochmal der Unfallhergang, bevor ich dann dieses Thema hier gerne beenden möchte.
Ich bin zwei, im ersten Augenblick, Spaziergängen entgegen gefahren, als kurz nach dem Problemlosen passieren, deren Hund von links aus/hinter dem Gebüsch angerannt kam. Für mich nicht erkennbar das irgendwo ein Hund zu erwarten ist, da keine Leine oder so sichtbar. Naja und dann bekommt man noch den Spruch "gedrückt" das die Radfahrer auf die Hunde achten müssen/sollen. Naja nach dem Spruch sind die samt dem Hund abgehauen. 
Das ganze ist in der Dämmerung passiert, dunkler Hund, was keine Ahnung etwas Knie hoch und "kompakt".


So nun möchte ich das Thema beenden, denke das alle die was sagen wollten gesagt haben.

Hoffe doch, dass wir uns alle, sofern wir mal zusammen fahren sollten, normal unterhalten können  

Auf gemeinsame Ausfahrten und vorallem unfallfreie Touren.

Grüße

IC


----------



## Instantcold (25. Januar 2009)

@ google

Wie schaut es mit morgen aus???
Ich werde mal das Bike mit auf die Arbeit nehmen, Wetter soll ja trocken bleiben.


Denke mal das ich so ab 1600 gehen kann, wäre dann gegen 1630 an der Fähre Rumpenheim, Druckhaus gegen 1710 und weiter wie immer bis Kleinostheim. Mitfahrer gerne willkommen, Einstieg jederzeit möglich.

LMB mache ich jedoch keinen, bei Interesse PN oder hier posten.

Grüße

IC


----------



## Google (25. Januar 2009)

@[email protected] Mein Zeug ist gepackt, von mir aus gerne locker ab Rumpenheimer Fähre  Könnt ein paaar Minuten später werden...falls ich noch nicht da bin kannste mir ja entgegen kommen? 


RedRum05 schrieb:


> Ich habe schon wieder zwei Interessenten, die Eisbären Trikots bestellen würden und da es sich für 2-3 Leute nicht rentiert, wollte ich mal in die Runde fragen


Ich hätte auch Interesse für 1 Trikot  Ich meine da wären noch mehr Interessierte....

@Heutige [email protected] Hat mir richtig Spass gemacht in der Sonne  und.....mein Bike muß ich nicht waschen 

Grüße

Google


----------



## Instantcold (25. Januar 2009)

@ google

Alles klar ich werde Dir am Main entgegen rollen.

Entsprechend verschieben sich die anderen Zeiten etwas, sollte jemand mitfahren wollen, einfach ein paar Meter entgegen kommen 

Grüße
IC


----------



## Lupo (25. Januar 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Lupo*, nenn mal Daten, damit ich mir meine Fahrzeit errechnen kann. Die Regale habe ich auch gesichert



für mich warns 75km und schlappe 550hm. vom rücken und oberschenkeln her gefühlt aber locker das 10fache mal sehn wies sich anfühlt wenn morgen noch der muskelkater dazukommt
aber selbst schuld: wie fast immer wenn ich mit erdi unterwegs bin wird die strecke während der tour virtuos umgestrickt und sogenannte schleifen eingebaut. die heutige schleife ging von sossenheim zum opelzoo und über bad homburg wieder runter nach bonames an die nidda. um noch annähernd im zeitplan zu bleiben sind wir dann quer durch ffm zurück  und haben bad vilbel links liegen gelassen. fango gabs eigentlich nur wenn wir uns verfahren haben oder abkürzungen gesucht haben


----------



## dandy (25. Januar 2009)

Instantcold schrieb:


> @ google
> 
> Wie schaut es mit morgen aus???
> Ich werde mal das Bike mit auf die Arbeit nehmen, Wetter soll ja trocken bleiben.
> ...



Hallo zusammen,

nach meiner kleinen Zwangspause  möchte ich nächste Woche endlich wieder aufs Bike. 
Unter der Woche wirds zwar arbeitsbedingt schwierig, mal sehen was geht, aber am Wochenende wird wieder angegriffen... 

Kuchentour am 1.2. - Wer hat noch Lust? 

Viele Grüße,
Dandy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (25. Januar 2009)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Als Erstes, falls noch jemand Lust hat beim diesjährigen Eschborn-Frankfurt-City-Loop teilzunehmen - zwei Eisbären sind schon  unter dem offizielen Teamnamen "MTB - Team - Eisbären" angemeldet! Na Karsten, willst du doch noch mal mitfahren...?



nö, sicher net, Stürzen macht keinen Spass ... 



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ich war plötzlich mitten im Mammolshaineranstieg (da wurds warm gelle Lupo )





Lupo schrieb:


> für mich warns 75km und schlappe 550hm. vom rücken und oberschenkeln her gefühlt aber locker das 10fache



... da hättet ihr auch direkt mit mir fahren können  ...



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Übringens: Wo war die Sonne Richtung Taunus abgeblieben  Plötzlich nur Dunst und Kälte.



... da hätt's auch Sonne gegeben


----------



## Chaotenkind (26. Januar 2009)

> Was fürn Plastikkind wird's denn ...


[/QUOTE] 

Grundmodell Merida Ninety-Six Carbon 3500. Werfen allerdings ein paar Teile raus und ersetzen sie (Schaltung, Sattelstütze, Vorbau, Lenker, Griffe usw.) Hat ne Weile gedauert bis von Merida die Freigabe für die Rohloff Speedhub kam, aber nun ist sie da und jetzt kommt das Teil rein wenn die eMail von Merida mit den Angaben da ist, wie die Schaltzüge verlegt werden sollen.
Dann kommt noch der Tacho drauf und der Halter für die kleine Satteltasche...

Und dann hoffen wir auf wärmeres Wetter und darauf, daß meine Bronchitis weg geht, die ich mir wohl am letzte Woche Donnerstag eingefangen habe!  Konnte Sonntag nicht fahren wg. Schmerzen in der Lunge obwohl der Wolf bewegt werden wollte!

Chaotenkind


----------



## drinkandbike (26. Januar 2009)

@[email protected]


das wird ja mal ein richtig interessantes Bike!! da möchte ich unbedingt mal Bilder sehen oder es in Natura auch mal anfassen!! Wer hat denn da die Idee zu gehabt??? Ungewöhnliche Planung aber es wird sicherlich eine schöne Rennsemmel werden. Kein Vergleich zu den hier gefahrenen langweiligen  bikes like Gemini und co.


----------



## loti (26. Januar 2009)

Hallo Chaotenkind,
Ein Race-Fully wie das Merida 96 mit Rohloff? 
Verträgt sich das? 
Ich würde so etwas mit leichteren Komponenten aufbauen. 
Die Rohloff wäre mir in diesem Rad zu schwer und führt nach allen Berichten zu einer Verschlechterung bei der Abstimmung des Hinterbaus.
Ich bin kein Rohloff-Gegner und fahre selber eine in einem Reiserad. 
In einem Fully kann ich mir sie nur in einem Downhiller vorstellen, um den Kettenschlag zu minimieren.
Von daher bin ich mal auf deine Gründe gespannt.
Grüße
loti


----------



## drinkandbike (26. Januar 2009)

@[email protected] auf deinen Aufbau des Merida Rahmens mit der Rohloff freu ich mich einfach  Ich stell mir das Bike schon vor...Tune Kurbel mit 38 Kettenblatt in schwarz - schwarze Thomson Stütze - Sid race 2009 100 mm in schwarz - Rohloff in schwarz - passt gut zum schwarz roten Rahmen des Merida - ach ja syntace F 99 Vorbau mit Syntace carbon Lenker - vorne eine chris king nabe in Verbindung mit D.T 4.2 Felgen und roten Alu Nippeln.

Meisterin ich will das Bike sehen

Kettenschlag wir da kein Problem sein bei 96 mm Federweg hinten in Verbindung mit dem Rohloff Kettenspanner. Sollte nicht schwerer werden als 10,5 Kilo.

Bin gespannt..verzeit mir meine Gesäusel - so was finde ich einfach lecker. Sprich ich will auch haben.
kai


----------



## Chaotenkind (26. Januar 2009)

Naja, die Idee mit der Rohloff kam von mir wg. guter Erfahrung damit im Wolf. Wir bleiben bei dem Fully auch mit der Rohloff weit unter 11 kg, von daher finde ich das mit dem Gewicht nicht so problematisch. Mein Hardtail wiegt mehr! Wir sparen halt an Sattelstütze, Vorbau und Lenker einiges ein, da diese Teile auch gegen Plaste ausgetauscht werden. Außerdem wiege ich weniger als 50 kg und habe mit der Rohloff so noch etwas Gewicht im Hinterrad, das rutscht nämlich gerne mal durch bei steilen Anstiegen mit losem Untergrund. Abstimmung Hinterbau ist bei meinem Gewicht kein Problem, auch nicht mit der Rohloff.
Die von Merida haben haben meinen Dealer auch gefragt ob er sie noch alle hat als er die Anfrage gestartet hat, aber nachdem er ihnen die Fahrerparameter genannt hat konnten sie es verstehen.

Ich bin halt auch ein wenig faul und auch die Kettenschaltung leid, wo man doch sowieso nur die Hälfte der Gänge tatsächlich braucht bzw. nutzt. So habe ich 14 echte Gänge, die ich im Wolf auch schon alle genutzt habe. Beim Wolf habe ich mich noch mit meinem Dealer wg. der Rohloff ein wenig angezofft, weil, er war nicht begeistert von der Idee und wollte sie erst nicht umsetzen. Aber er ist von seinen Fahrerparametern (Gewicht, Antritt, ect.) ausgegangen und da wäre sie tatsächlich nicht so geeignet.
Wie ich ihm gesagt habe, dass ich dass Fully auch mit der Speedhub will, meinte er, kein Problem, wir bauen die aus dem Wolf aus und ins Fully ein und die Kettenschaltung vom Fully in den Wolf. Ich habe ihn dann schief angesehen und nen Vogel gezeigt. Die Rohloff bleibt wo sie ist, das Fully kriegt ne rote.

Die Bestätigung bekomme ich immer wenns dreckig zugeht. Im Dezember bin ich z.B. mit meinem Freund die Hohe Straße gefahren, ist ja zum großen Teil asphaltiert und so schön sonnig, ja, ja! War ne Riesensauerei, viel Schlamm und so. Ich hatte keine Probleme, er ne Menge Dreck im Schaltwerk, hi, hi!

Mal sehen, ob es Fotos geben wird, ich nenne ja nicht einmal eine Kamera mein eigen, da muss dann mein Freund ran. Aber in Natura werde ich es auf jeden Fall ausführen, dafür ist es ja schließlich da! Wenn auch nicht im Winter und fürs Mainspacking. Da kommt der Wolf zum Zuge!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (26. Januar 2009)

dandy schrieb:


> Kuchentour am 1.2. - Wer hat noch Lust?


 Was haste Dir denn genau vorgestellt? Also falls Du/Ihr fahrt und ich es auch weiß, dann würde ich mich evtl. spontan dranhängen. Am Sonntag fahr ich auf alle Fälle.

Grüße

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (26. Januar 2009)

*@Chaotenkind*, schon ne interessante eigenwillige Zusammenstellung. Mußte aber zugegebenerweise erstmal googeln was das für ein Merida ist. Merida hatte ich bis Dato immer in die Kategorie "Bauhausbike" gesteckt. Aber die können anscheihnend auch anders  Passt soweit in die derzeit gängige Racekategorie alla Lux, Spark oder ... Scalpel 

Das Gewicht einer Getriebenabe ist und bleibt für mich das K.O. Kriterium, erstrecht in so einer Racewaffe. Ich habe rein gar nichts gegen Nabenschaltungen, ganz im Gegentgeil. Wenn die mal in vernünftige Gewichtsregionen vorstoßen wäre ich sofort dabei. 

Mein Bad Boy mit seinen innenverlegten Zügen und Bremsleitungen und der an sich schon "cleenen" Optik wäre predestiniert dafür und ich hatte auch kurz überlegt. Unterm Strich habe ich mir mit dem 1x8 Kettenantrieb eine Getriebenabe nachgebaut, nur mit deutlich geringerem Gewicht. Ich behaupte sogar keiner braucht mehr wie 8 "echte" Gänge.

Auf jeden Fall bin ich gespannt, das fertige Merida mal live zu sehen ...


----------



## BlackTrek (26. Januar 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Wenn die mal in vernünftige Gewichtsregionen vorstoßen wäre ich sofort dabei.


... und da wär dann noch die Geräuschkulisse!

Aber abgesehen davon find ich immer gut, wenn Leute mal was abseits vom Einheitsbrei versuchen.


----------



## Chaotenkind (27. Januar 2009)

Naja, also das krachen einer Kettenschaltung ist auch nicht so prickelnd.

@erdi: das mit den 1x8 Kettenantrieb klingt schon interessant, wäre mir aber zu wenig. Fürs Gelände mit Sicherheit ausreichend, aber bei mir sind auch mal längere Touren dabei, da bin ich für den 11. oder 12. Gang schon dankbar!

Das mit dem "Bauhausbike" habe ich schon öfters gehört. Ich denke mal es ist o.k., wenn die mehr Kategorien abdecken als nur den Sportsektor. Davon kann man warscheinlich nicht existieren.

Wir haben übrigens noch Gewichtseinsparpotential in der Gabel! Wenn ich die Reba rauswerfe und statt dessen die R7 einbaue komme ich unter 10,5 kg! War ehrlich gesagt auch schon nahe dran, habe aber auf Anraten meines Dealers erst mal Abstand davon genommen (nicht gerade geschäftstüchtig von ihm!). Aber er hat ja recht, die Zugstufe ist bei der R7 nicht einstellbar und bei meinem Gewicht ist das schon wichtig. Und ich brauche vorne, wie hinten auch, ein wenig Gewicht. Wenn es sehr steil trailig bergauf geht, dann hebts mir schon mal das Vorderrad ab. Da ist die schwerere Gabel vermutlich etwas vorteilhafter. Ich hab die Reba auch schon im Wolf und sie ist o.k.. Habe auch wieder einen Flatbar gewählt, damit ich bergauf tiefer über den Lenker komme. Wir haben in Hanau-Wilhelmsbad eine Stelle, da bin ich noch nie hochgekommen. Die Steigung hat höchstens 8 oder 9 Meter, aber ca. 70 Grad (nicht %!) Jedesmal wenn mir dort das Vorderrad abhebt (und ich auf die Schnauze falle) muss ich mir die Lästereien anhören, ich solle mir doch ein Fahrradkörbchen mit Gewichten an den Lenker hängen!

So, jetzt verabschiede ich mich erst mal in Richtung Doc, mich hats richtig erwischt, so mit Fieber und allem was dazu gehört.

Leute, bis warscheinlich nächste Woche!


----------



## theobviousfaker (27. Januar 2009)

Ah von so einem Rad träume ich schon länger, toll sowas mal in echt zu sehen. Kettenschaltungen sind zwar schön und gut aber fürs Gelände eigentlich das falsche. Viel zu viel Dreck... Für mich sprengts den finanziellen Rahmen, allein die Anschaffung der Rohloff...  Will ich auf jeden Fall mal sehen, das Radl!


----------



## matschkopp (27. Januar 2009)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Reba rauswerfe und statt dessen die R7 einbaue komme ich unter 10,5 kg!



Ist da nicht weniger drin? Ich habe ja schon mit diesem steht-wzar-nicht-merida-drauf-ist-aber-drin-bauhausbike nur 2kg mehr ....

Im übrigen hört sich das turbinenartige Pfeiffen der Rohloff allemal besser an als das Krachen& Rattern einer Kettenschaltung .... vom Schimpfen des Fahrers mal abgesehen.

Gruss
Stefan


----------



## Deleted 37613 (27. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 

möchte mich auch mal wieder melden und hoffe im nächsten Monat mal wieder eine Runde fahren zu können nachdem ich mehrmals die Grippe hatte. 

Ride on 
 Thomas


----------



## Adrenalino (27. Januar 2009)

matschkopp schrieb:


> Im übrigen hört sich das turbinenartige Pfeiffen der Rohloff allemal besser an als das Krachen& Rattern einer Kettenschaltung .... vom Schimpfen des Fahrers mal abgesehen.
> 
> Gruss
> Stefan



Da muss ich mal kurz "persönliche" Erfahrungen zum besten geben! Ich selbst habe bisher auch unter absolut wiedrigsten Bedingungen keinerlei Probs mit meiner XT-Kettenschaltung gehabt, auch nicht bei 6-stündigen Dauerschlammschlachten wie dem Keiler Bike 2007....da lief alles perfekt, und ich fahre einige Rennen pro Jahr!

Ich denke da steht und fällt vieles mit der absolut peniblen Einstellung der Schaltung& des Umwerfers.

Alltags-bzw. Tourentauglich ist die Rohloff allemal. Ich trainiere regelmäßig mit nem Freund der an seinem Bike ne Rohloff hat, und der ist absolut zufrieden.

Aber renntauglich? Wenn ich Leutz auf Marathons gesehen hab die Rohloff hatten dann waren es DIE, die am schimpfen waren, besonders wenn es steil bergauf ging.....Krönung war ein Teamkollege, der beim Tegernsee-Marathon einen Fast-Totalausfall der neu eingebauten Rohloff zu beklagen hatte.....er ist den Marathon dann eben als Singlespeeder gefahren 

Nachdem ihm das dann noch bei nem zweiten Rennen passiert ist hat er die Rohloff schließlich wieder rausgeschmissen und ist heute glücklicher Kettenschaltungsfahrer.....

Aber ich denke, das gibts halt überall: positive und negative Erfahrungen.


----------



## theobviousfaker (27. Januar 2009)

Da hast du schon recht, auch ich hab nach stundenlangen Schlammschlachten keine echten Schaltprobleme, aber man muss diesen altbackenen Antrieb doch ziemlich "babysitten". Öfter ma sauber machen, nachstellen und dazu noch der ständige Verschleiß.. mäh.


----------



## Instantcold (28. Januar 2009)

@ google

Ich bin für morgen raus, bin krank und werde erstmal wieder fit.

Grüße

IC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puls190 (28. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe mal eine Frage an euch, ihr habt mal an einem 12Stunden Rennen teil genommen,
könnt ihr mir sagen wo und wann das war.
Oder gibt es vieleicht soger einen Link.

Ciao euer Puls


----------



## Lupo (28. Januar 2009)

wir haben mal in balduinstein am 24h rennen teilgenommen. MTB Külsheim veranstaltet ein 12 std rennen im näheren umfeld


----------



## puls190 (29. Januar 2009)

Danke Lupo habe jetzt auch den Link gefunden
http://www.singletrail.net/BIKE_a_CLOCK/1BACHome.htm


----------



## dandy (30. Januar 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Was haste Dir denn genau vorgestellt? Also falls Du/Ihr fahrt und ich es auch weiß, dann würde ich mich evtl. spontan dranhängen. Am Sonntag fahr ich auf alle Fälle.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Google



@google

Bei erträglichen Wetter bzw. Bedingungen im Wald wollte ich auf alle Fälle Richtung Elend und Rückersbacher aufbrechen . Ich kann aber erst Nachmittag (ab ca. 14:00 Uhr)...

VG,
dandy


----------



## Google (30. Januar 2009)

....Uiii. da sind wir zeitlich leider nicht kompatibel. da bin ich schon fast wieder zuhause.

Ich werde mich so gegen 11:00 Uhr auf die Socken machen. ob Samstag oder Sonntag entscheide ich spontan. Das kalte Wetter geht mir nämlich schon wieder auf die Nüsse und ich muß sehen wann ich mich am besten aufraffen kann 

Die ständige Kälte nervt echt langsam


----------



## RedRum05 (30. Januar 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Die ständige Kälte nervt echt langsam



Definitiv!!! 

Gestern hat mich ein deftiger Magen-/ Darminfekt gebeutelt und nächsten Dienstag steht ne Zahn OP an. Alle vier Weissheitszähne auf einmal. Da bleibt der WP wohl erst mal auf der Strecke... 

Hoffentlich komme ich am Wochenende trotzdem noch mal zum Radfahren...

Sobald ich wieder gesund bin will ich 20°C + und Sonnenscheind. DANKE!


----------



## BlackTrek (30. Januar 2009)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Sobald ich wieder gesund bin will ich 20°C + und Sonnenscheind. DANKE!


Ich hoffe sehr für Dich, dass es nicht so lange dauert, gesund zu werden...


----------



## karsten13 (30. Januar 2009)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Gestern hat mich ein deftiger Magen-/ Darminfekt gebeutelt und nächsten Dienstag steht ne Zahn OP an. Alle vier Weissheitszähne auf einmal.



 aua, Du gibst dir ja das volle Programm. 

Gegen das Rausnehmen der Weissheitszähne hab ich mich jetzt über 20 Jahre gewehrt und nach der letzten Kontrolle meinte der Zahnarzt, dass die mittlerweile so gut stehen, dass er da auch nicht mehr ran will  .

Gute Besserung!



RedRum05 schrieb:


> Sobald ich wieder gesund bin will ich 20°C + und Sonnenscheind. DANKE!





Google schrieb:


> Das kalte Wetter geht mir nämlich schon wieder auf die Nüsse und ich muß sehen wann ich mich am besten aufraffen kann
> Die ständige Kälte nervt echt langsam



also ich find das Wetter richtig gut  . Es regnet nicht und durch den Frost ist es relativ schlammfrei. Man braucht zwar Spikes im Taunus, aber damit fährt es sich richtig gut. Gestern der Nightride im Schnee auf den Feldberg war einfach geil  . Und ausserdem stimmen mich die Temperaturen schon auf den nächsten Urlaub ein  .

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Adrenalino (30. Januar 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Die ständige Kälte nervt echt langsam



**ironie- und Spaßmodus an**

Euch Mitteleuropäern kann man es echt nicht recht machen . Schon Monate vor dem Winter lagen mir viele Leute in den Ohren "hoffentlich gibts nen richtig schönen kalten Winter", wenn ich auf die Energiekosten hinwies hörten manche net mehr zu 

Nu is der Winter da und es wird rumgenölt 

Jetzt jammern alle "hoffentlich wirds bald waam" und wenns dann endlich Frühjahr/Sommer is schreien alle wieder "boah was ne Hitze hoffentlich wirds bald kälter" 

Ihr Deutschen seid schon echt merkwürdig was das Wetter angeht  aber das is schon o.k. so  ich fühl mich hier trotzdem wohl auch wenns mir ebenfalls zu kalt is aber ich nehms halt hin  bin in ca. 4 Wochen für 8 Tage im Frühling 

**ironie-und Spaßmodus aus**

Ach ja, evtl. fahre ich am Sonntag den Mainradweg so ab mittag, möglichst recht schnell ( so 22-24er Schnitt ) falls es der angekündigte Ostwind zulässt. Jemand Lust? 3 Std. hatte ich geplant. 65-70km sollten schon zusammenkommen 

Ich sach aber nochma genauer B-scheid!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (30. Januar 2009)

Hätt ich gewusst, dass wir dieses Jahr monatelang mit Eis zu kämpfen haben, hätt ich auch für Spikes gespart.  
Letztes Jahr bin ich im Dezember auf den völlig schnee- und eisfreien Altkönig gefahren


----------



## theobviousfaker (30. Januar 2009)

Ach ja, ich war nochma an den Grünen Seen heute, da war was los 

Erst bin ich nur auf Sanis gestoßen die mich gefragt haben ob ich jemanden gesehen oder gehört hätte der nach Hilfe schreit. Dann landet der hier mitten auf dem Hauptweg nach dem Parkplatz.


----------



## Erdi01 (31. Januar 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Die ständige Kälte nervt echt langsam



... da hilft nur eins ... warmfahren oder Frustkäufe tätigen 

Mein neuer Edge treibt mich und mein Schlamm(pen)rush schon vor die Tür. Genauer in den Garten zum Putzen, sonst bekomme ich vor lauter Schlamm und Dreck den Radhalter gar nicht drauf  Zu mehr langst heute aber nicht mehr 

Morgen wirds dann ernst ... werde mich aber alleine Vergnügen  

Schönes WE

*@Bad Offenbach*, Montag abend kann ich nicht. Hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen. Also bitte nicht warten.


----------



## Kedi (31. Januar 2009)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ach ja, evtl. fahre ich am Sonntag den Mainradweg so ab mittag, möglichst recht schnell ( so 22-24er Schnitt ) falls es der angekündigte Ostwind zulässt. Jemand Lust? 3 Std. hatte ich geplant. 65-70km sollten schon zusammenkommen
> 
> Ich sach aber nochma genauer B-scheid!



Den eisigen Ostwind konnte man heute schon ein wenig spüren  . Es war aber erträglich, so zwischen 0° bis 5° C, im Gegensatz zu den letzten Wochen bei Minusgraden total warm. Und wenn man schnell fährt, wird einem noch wärmer  .


----------



## Adrenalino (31. Januar 2009)

Kedi schrieb:


> Den eisigen Ostwind konnte man heute schon ein wenig spüren  . Es war aber erträglich, so zwischen 0° bis 5° C, im Gegensatz zu den letzten Wochen bei Minusgraden total warm. Und wenn man schnell fährt, wird einem noch wärmer  .



Ja, diesen    - Ostwind hatte ich heut bei meiner langen Laufeinheit net eingeplant, und so war der Abschnitt von der Fechenheimer Fussgängerbrücke bis zur Staustufe Dörnigheim net witzisch.....zurück gings dann mit Rückenwind, das half etwas. Sollte ich meine Beinmuskulatur bis morgen wieder gefunden haben  dann werde ich fahren, einfach mal morgen so ab 10 Uhr hier reinschaun.....nur das Tempo werd ich wohl etwas nach unten korrigieren müssen


----------



## Google (31. Januar 2009)

@karsten13, [email protected] Ei seid froh das Ihr so gepolt seid und einfach fahrt  Ei ich hab mich heute dann wieder überwunden und bin über die Barbarossaquelle zum Hahnenkamm und übern Main zurück. Selbstverständlich mit Rückenwind 

@[email protected] Was Neues zu den Steinbrüchen in Erfahrung gebracht? Ist ja durchaus möglich, dass ein Biker irgendwo runtergestürzt ist.

Ansonsten allen Kranken noch gute Besserung...Hab ich ja ganz vergessen.

Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (1. Februar 2009)

So, ab 12 Uhr Shell-Tankstelle hier in Bischofsheim ( Rumpenheimer Weg Ecke Goethestraße ) und dann ca. 3 Std. am Main entlang Ri. Seligenstadt und zurück. Weiterer Treffpunkt z.b. Staustufe Dörnigheim ca.12:15 Uhr *Mühlheimer Seite*
Tempo mittel bis hoch, je nachdem was meine Beine so hergeben  und wie stark der Wind ist. 1 Mitfahrer bringe ich schon mit, wer Lust hat einfach nach Maintal kommen oder an der Staustufe warten!

Keine Pausen!! Wir bügeln durch......es sei denn jemand muss mal kurz seinen Kaffe/Tee o.ä. "wegbringen"  dann wird auch ma kurz gewartet


----------



## Kedi (1. Februar 2009)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> ... Weiterer Treffpunkt z.b. Staustufe Dörnigheim ca.12:15 Uhr *Mühlheimer Seite*
> Tempo mittel bis hoch, je nachdem was meine Beine so hergeben  und wie stark der Wind ist. 1 Mitfahrer bringe ich schon mit, wer Lust hat einfach nach Maintal kommen oder an der Staustufe warten!
> 
> Keine Pausen!! Wir bügeln durch......es sei denn jemand muss mal kurz seinen Kaffe/Tee o.ä. "wegbringen"  dann wird auch ma kurz gewartet




Würde mit Bügelbrett eine Runde mitbügeln  . Aber welche Staustufe meinst du? Ist es die erste Fußgängerbrücke/Schleuse nach der Fähre Mühlheim/Dörnigheim?

Als Rückweg hätte ich eine Alternative anzubieten: 
Ab der Kilianusbrücke den MRW verlassen und Richtung Zellhausen, über Lange Schneise Richtung Fasanerie Hanau/Steinheim, am Erholungsgebiet Mühlheim vorbei und in Dietesheim wieder auf den MRW. 
Die komplette Runde ist flach, ca. 60 km und in etwa 2,5 Std. zu schaffen. Je nach Gegenwind halt  .


----------



## Adrenalino (1. Februar 2009)

Kedi schrieb:


> Würde mit Bügelbrett eine Runde mitbügeln  . Aber welche Staustufe meinst du? Ist es die erste Fußgängerbrücke/Schleuse nach der Fähre Mühlheim/Dörnigheim?
> 
> Als Rückweg hätte ich eine Alternative anzubieten:
> Ab der Kilianusbrücke den MRW verlassen und Richtung Zellhausen, über Lange Schneise Richtung Fasanerie Hanau/Steinheim, am Erholungsgebiet Mühlheim vorbei und in Dietesheim wieder auf den MRW.
> Die komplette Runde ist flach, ca. 60 km und in etwa 2,5 Std. zu schaffen. Je nach Gegenwind halt  .



Genau die Staustufe meine ich! Gibt glaube ich keine andere vor Hanau.....wir kommen aus Ri. Dörnigheim und wechseln dann an der Staustufe auf die andere Seite. 12:15 Uhr +/- ein paar Minuten......und die Alternative können wir ja unterwegs besprechen, hört sich gut an! Ma sehn was mein Kumpel dazu sagt.


----------



## Adrenalino (1. Februar 2009)

Sehr schöne und schnelle Tour heute, durch die geschickte Streckenführung - hin durch den Wald und zurück am Main entlang - haben wir dem bösen Ostwind die lange Nase gezeigt 

Die Tour sollten wir ausbauen!

Fakten : 3 Std, 67km, 22er Schnitt, HM wenig 

Keine nervenden Spaziergänger oder Hundehalter, eigentlich nur nettes Volk unterwegs. So sollte es immer sein! 

@kedi
Meine Bilanz sieht folgendermaßen aus :

Training gesamt : ca.49 Std.

Rad : 755km
Laufen : 110km
Schwimmen : 20km

Jetzt weißte Bescheid


----------



## Kedi (1. Februar 2009)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Sehr schöne und schnelle Tour heute, durch die geschickte Streckenführung - hin durch den Wald und zurück am Main entlang - haben wir dem bösen Ostwind die lange Nase gezeigt
> 
> Die Tour sollten wir ausbauen!
> 
> ...




Irgendwie war ich schneller  : 
2:35 Std. - 61 km - 23,3 km/h - HM lassen wir mal weg


Also mein Tacho steht momentan auf 611 km . Die Trainingsstunden müsste ich im WP zusammenrechnen. Laufen und Schwimmen kann ich nicht  .

Die Tour kann man auf jeden Fall um einiges ausbauen: Vielleicht das nächste mal anders rum  , so gegen den Wind mit Abstecher Langes Elend  und Rückersbacher Schlucht  rauf und anschließend durch die Wälder wieder zurück. Es gibt etliche Varianten ...


----------



## Adrenalino (1. Februar 2009)

@kedi
Naja, Armin und ich haben auf dem Rückweg ab der Staustufe Tempo raus genommen und sind gemütlich die letzten KM ausgerollt  daher ging der Schnitt halt wieder runter! Als sich Armin dann Ri. Hohe Straße verabschiedet hat bin ich noch durchn Bischemer Wald gefahn und das wars dann.

Langes Elend? Rückersbacher Schlucht? Hört sich nach Anstiegen an. Die fahre ich ab März wieder, vorher is noch Grundlage spulen angesagt.Können wir ja mal machen wenn ich ausm Trainingslager zurück bin!


----------



## Erdi01 (1. Februar 2009)

Ihr mit Euren nackten Zahlen  Ich habe wenigstens ein paar buntes Bildchen dabei. Ätsch ... sei dank 









Aber nee, das Garmin Training Center kann Mann - und natürlich auch Frau - getrost vergessen !!! Da fällt mir doch gleich *@Andreas *BikeXperience ein  Da ich sowieso gerade bei NULL anfange wäre das die beste Gelegenheit damit loszulegen. Ist schon ein paar Tage her, dass Du mir das gezeigt und vorgestellt hattest. Ich habe alles vergessen 

Aber zum Glück kenne ich ja den Entwickler ganz gut , der kann's mir sicher wieder näher bringen. Eine Frage hätte ich dann auch gleich, kann BikeXperience den Edge direkt auslesen


----------



## theobviousfaker (1. Februar 2009)

Kedi schrieb:


> Die Tour kann man auf jeden Fall um einiges ausbauen: Vielleicht das nächste mal anders rum  , so gegen den Wind mit Abstecher Langes Elend  und Rückersbacher Schlucht  rauf und anschließend durch die Wälder wieder zurück. Es gibt etliche Varianten ...



Höhenmeter  Hab so lang keine mehr gesehen, die kleinen Biester verstecken sich im Eis. Willst du demnächst da in der Gegend rumfahren? Ich wäre interessiert


----------



## Instantcold (1. Februar 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


>



@ Erdi

Die blau Linie würde ich, wenn Sie bei uns im Rettungsdienst auf dem EKG auftaucht als ungesund einstufen  Die "Picks" sind nicht regelmäßig 

Papropo, Rettungsdienst. Hatte heute mal wieder einen Biker, der wohl die nächste Zeit kein Rad mehr fahren kann, evtl. erst wieder im Sommer. 
Der Biker ist auf einem Feldweg auf Eisplatten weggerutsch und hat sich wohl was in der Hüftgegend gebrochen... 

Das Eis, war mit frischem Schnee überdeckt.


Bis demnächst und einen schönen Abend noch

Grüße
IC


----------



## Andreas (1. Februar 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ihr mit Euren nackten Zahlen  Ich habe wenigstens ein paar buntes Bildchen dabei. Ätsch ... sei dank
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn ich so in unser Forum schaue, nutzen viele Edge Nutzer BikeXperience. Den Garmin können wir leider noch nicht selbst auslesen. Dazu fehlt uns die Zeit. Aber Touren kannst Du im .tcx oder .gpx Format importieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (1. Februar 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ist schon ein paar Tage her, dass Du mir das gezeigt und vorgestellt hattest. Ich habe alles vergessen
> 
> Aber zum Glück kenne ich ja den Entwickler ganz gut , der kann's mir sicher wieder näher bringen.



frei übersetzt: "ey Entwickler, erklär mir mal das Programm, hab grad keinen Bock mich selbst damit zu beschäftigen".

Wer das bei mir probiert hat ganz schlechte Karten  , da bin ich allergisch ...


----------



## Erdi01 (1. Februar 2009)

Mit dem Programm selber komme ich schon klar, wäre nicht das erste Mal.

*Richtig* übersetzt soll heisen: "Ey Entwickler, strickt das Programm mal so um, dass es den Edge direkt auslesen kann" 

Ich suche die *All in One *Lösung, die alle Daten auslesen kann, diese verwalten und grafisch hochwertig darstellen kann einschließlich GPS-Daten. Soweit ich mich entsinne, ist bXp da schon gut dabei. Ich möchte jetzt aber auch nicht ein Programm nach dem Anderen installieren, deswegen nochmal nachgefragt:

*@Andreas,* ich habst noch nicht verstanden. Wie bekomme ich die klassischen Fahraddaten wie KM, HM, Puls etc, etc. ins Programm 

*@all,* wenn einer ein Programm kennt, dass das alles kann ... raus mit der Sprache


----------



## theobviousfaker (1. Februar 2009)

Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Was Neues zu den Steinbrüchen in Erfahrung gebracht? Ist ja durchaus möglich, dass ein Biker irgendwo runtergestürzt ist.


Nein soweit noch nichts gehört. Morgen mal in den Regionalteil der guten Zeidung schaun. Ein paar der Trails werde ich aber erstmal meiden. Auf den Seen selbst herrscht noch zentimeterdickes Eis und die Sprengkraft dieses Wundermaterials ist ja allgemein bekannt.. die hinteren Trails führen ja doch arg nah am Abgrund vorbei


----------



## karsten13 (1. Februar 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@all,* wenn einer ein Programm kennt, dass das alles kann ... raus mit der Sprache



was bietest Du? 

Ich finde noch SportTracks ganz gut. Die Oberfläche ist zwar etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, ist aber auch eine komplette Trainingsverwaltung. Es gibt einen direkten tcx-Import und man hat den Track google-earth-mässig dargestellt. Guckst Du hier.

Ich nutze die Trainingsverwaltung bei rennrad-news.de. Für die Trackdarstellung in einer Karte wandele ich das tcx in gpx (z. Bsp. bei gpsies.de) und habe damit alle Möglichkeiten der Darstellung (bei gpsies.de, google-earth, was weiss ich).

Nur die Höhenprofile haben mir bei keinem Anbieter gefallen, da hab ich selbst rumgebastelt, das Ergebnis sieht dann z. Bsp. so aus.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Erdi01 (2. Februar 2009)

Nun, ich bin der klassische, kleine, faule User - der einfach auf einen Button drücken will und schwubs sind alle Daten im Programm. Dann möcht ich auf irgendwelche andere Buttons drücken und bekomme alle Auswertungen und Touren angezeigt. So wie das bei SportTracks aussieht finde ich das schon ganz gut. Habe jetzt noch MyTourbook gefunden. ABER eigentlich wär's mir "sympatischer" bXp zu verwenden. Hatt ja schließlich im entfernten Sinne was mit Eisbären zu tun  

Die Killeraplikation wäre dann noch, wenn man mit dem selben Programm verschieden Karten wie OSM verwenden könnte um sich Touren zusammenzuklickern. Halt ein echtes "All in One" Programm


----------



## Kedi (2. Februar 2009)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> ... Langes Elend? Rückersbacher Schlucht? Hört sich nach Anstiegen an. Die fahre ich ab März wieder, vorher is noch Grundlage spulen angesagt.Können wir ja mal machen wenn ich ausm Trainingslager zurück bin!





theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Höhenmeter  Hab so lang keine mehr gesehen, die kleinen Biester verstecken sich im Eis. Willst du demnächst da in der Gegend rumfahren? Ich wäre interessiert



Sind coole Anstiege. Und so nah  . Bin vor ein paar Wochen einige Male da rumgefahren. Aber schon klar, bei den Temperaturen klappert man sich bei den Abfahrten einen ab. Obwohl ich kurz vorher Handschuhe + Weste ausziehe, Trikot auf, damit ich nicht alles komplett einnässe  . 


Faker, da liegt kein Eis oder Schnee mehr  . In der Regel fahre ich immer am Wochenende in diese Richtung, wenn ich mehr Zeit habe. Ansonsten halt kurz, flach und möglichst schnell. Es soll ja wärmer werden und vielleicht kriegen wir ja bald eine Truppe zusammen. Dann geht es auch öfter in diese Richtung  .


----------



## Chaotenkind (2. Februar 2009)

> Bin gespannt..verzeit mir meine Gesäusel - so was finde ich einfach lecker. Sprich ich will auch haben.
> kai


[/QUOTE] 

Ich kenn da nen Laden, die bauen und verkaufen sowas wenn mans haben will. 

Ja nee, ich bin auch schon auf das Endergebnis und die Anzeige der Waage gespannt. Konnte mich die letzten Tage nicht weiter drum kümmern, bin jetzt aber wieder fieberfrei! Aber ich muss Dich enttäuschen, es gibt ne rote Rohloff, weil, passt auch gut zum rot/schwarzen Rahmen und ne schwarze ist ja schon im Wolf. Das mit den roten Speichennippeln hatte ich bei meinem Dealer schon angemeldet, fahre heute eh mal vorbei und schaue ob er dran gedacht hat.

Aber wie ich schon geschrieben hatten, die Reba bleibt erst mal drin, auch wenn es etwas mehr Gewicht bedeutet. Und dann mal sehen was der Markt so bietet, vielleicht fahre ich die R7 oder ne andere mal Probe, dann wird frau sehen! 

@adrenalino
Ich kann mir übrigens schon vorstellen, dass man auf steilen Anstiegen ne Rohloff zerbröseln kann (wie ne Kasette auch). Es kommt halt auch drauf an, was fürn Watz da reintritt ! Ich habs noch nicht geschafft!
Unter Last schalten geht, aber besser ist, man überlegt sich vorher wie weit man runterschalten muss. Geht ja auch ratzfatz (ich mein das schalten ).

Mal sehen ob ich diese Woche endlich wieder aufs Bike komme, muss unbedingt sehen in welchem Keller die Kondition angelangt ist. Scheiß Bronchitis! Das Belastungs-EKG hat am Samstag zwar gut geklappt, aber die Wattzahl die Frau (altersbedingt) mittlerweile nur noch auf dem Ergometer fahren muss ist ein Witz (87 Watt statt 150, wie noch letztes Jahr, hi, hi). Unser Arbeitsmediziner hat auch mal gelacht. Wir haben dann mal wenigstens 100 Watt genommen, ich stand ja noch unter Antibiotoka und sollte mich körperlich noch nicht anstrengen. Kein Anstieg von Puls und Blutdruck! Ich meinte, wenn nur noch ne Nullinie vorhanden ist, soll er sich mal Gedanken machen! Kommentar: der Defibrillator ist betriebsbereit.

Na, ich denke Dienstag oder Mittwoch werde ich mal den Wolf satteln und ne Proberunde drehen. Schön flach am Main entlang!


----------



## Andreas (2. Februar 2009)

> *@Andreas,* ich habst noch nicht verstanden. Wie bekomme ich die klassischen Fahraddaten wie KM, HM, Puls etc, etc. ins Programm



Einfach Importieren/Profildaten .tcx Datei auswählen. Die Werte km, hm, ... werden aus den Profildaten übernommen. Dir .tcx Datei wird angehängt. Auf Knopfdruck kannst Du eine Google-Maps Karte oder ein Höhenprofil daraus erstellen lassen.

Geplant ist, dass wir bald auch die OSM Karten unterstützen. Vielleicht auch zur Tourenplanung. Aber bis dahin muss wohl erst noch ein kalter Winter kommen.


----------



## theobviousfaker (2. Februar 2009)

Kedi schrieb:


> Sind coole Anstiege. Und so nah  . Bin vor ein paar Wochen einige Male da rumgefahren. Aber schon klar, bei den Temperaturen klappert man sich bei den Abfahrten einen ab. Obwohl ich kurz vorher Handschuhe + Weste ausziehe, Trikot auf, damit ich nicht alles komplett einnässe  .
> 
> 
> Faker, da liegt kein Eis oder Schnee mehr  . In der Regel fahre ich immer am Wochenende in diese Richtung, wenn ich mehr Zeit habe. Ansonsten halt kurz, flach und möglichst schnell. Es soll ja wärmer werden und vielleicht kriegen wir ja bald eine Truppe zusammen. Dann geht es auch öfter in diese Richtung  .



Langes Elend und Rückersbacher bin ich auch schon mal gefahren, aber eben nur einmal und allein find ich den Kram net so gut. Das Abfahrtsproblem kenn ich  aber dieses Jahr hats bei mir gut geklappt. Ebenfalls vorher gestrippt, und dann blieb es auch runterzus warm.
Wenn du demnächst da rumfährst kannst du dich gern bei mir melden  Nur diesen Sonntag kann ich nicht, da bin ich in der Schweiz und helf beim Weltuntergang im CERN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (2. Februar 2009)

@[email protected] Was macht Deine Erkältung?  Ich fahre bis einschliesslich Mittwoch mit dem Bike zur Arbeit, evtl auch nochmal Freitag. Morgen wollte ich wieder was dranhängen.

@Alle; [email protected] Man könnte sich morgen um 16:30 Uhr an der Offenbacher Fähre oder 17:00 Uhr am Druckhaus treffen und gemeinsam am Main rumtuckern. Da ja alle ihre Form eher im Keller suchen, richtet sich die Geschwindigkeit nach dem Langsamsten.  Ich dreh dann spätestens in Klein Ostheim ab. Wie schauts aus? 

Grüße

Google


----------



## Chaotenkind (2. Februar 2009)

> @Alle; [email protected] Man könnte sich morgen um 16:30 Uhr an der Offenbacher Fähre oder 17:00 Uhr am Druckhaus treffen und gemeinsam am Main rumtuckern. Da ja alle ihre Form eher im Keller suchen, richtet sich die Geschwindigkeit nach dem Langsamsten. Ich dreh dann spätestens in Klein Ostheim ab. Wie schauts aus?
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Google


[/QUOTE]

Meinst Du die Rumpenheimer Fähre? Wäre von mir aus o.k., sind nur 2 km von daheim, da schaffe ich die 16:30 Uhr! Ich nehme an, Steinheimer Seite, das Übersetzen mit der Fähre kriege ich, denke ich, hin!


----------



## Erdi01 (2. Februar 2009)

Andreas schrieb:


> Einfach Importieren/Profildaten .tcx Datei auswählen. Die Werte km, hm, ... werden aus den Profildaten übernommen. Dir .tcx Datei wird angehängt. Auf Knopfdruck kannst Du eine Google-Maps Karte oder ein Höhenprofil daraus erstellen lassen.



Importieren - wie unter Win üblich - durch Auswahl des Speichermediums und des Pfades wo die Datei abgelegt ist. Da der Edge als Wechselspeicherdatenträger erkannt wird importiere ich direkt von dort ohne irgendeinen Umweg, damit habe ich doch was ich wollte - oder sehe ich das falsch 

Wo ist da der Unterschied zum direkten Auslesen


----------



## Google (2. Februar 2009)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Meinst Du die Rumpenheimer Fähre?


 *YES!! * Bis Morscheee!!


----------



## Chaotenkind (2. Februar 2009)

[





> quote=Google;5545627]*YES!! *Bis Morscheee!!


[/QUOTE]

Alles Klar!!


----------



## Andreas (2. Februar 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Importieren - wie unter Win üblich - durch Auswahl des Speichermediums und des Pfades wo die Datei abgelegt ist. Da der Edge als Wechselspeicherdatenträger erkannt wird importiere ich direkt von dort ohne irgendeinen Umweg, damit habe ich doch was ich wollte - oder sehe ich das falsch
> 
> Wo ist da der Unterschied zum direkten Auslesen



Du musst Deinen Garmin schon mit der TrainingsCenter Software auslesen und Deine Touren als .tcx abspeichern. Dann erste in bxp importieren.
Direkt auslesen können wir nur CicloSport Geräte CMXXX, HAC4, HAC5, ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Instantcold (2. Februar 2009)

Meinst Du die Rumpenheimer Fähre? Wäre von mir aus o.k., sind nur 2 km von daheim, da schaffe ich die 16:30 Uhr! Ich nehme an, Steinheimer Seite, das Übersetzen mit der Fähre kriege ich, denke ich, hin! [/QUOTE]

Fährt die wieder??? Letzte Woche ist Sie nicht gefahren...

@ google
Werde morgen nicht dabei sein, denke das ist besser, es war doch etwas schlimmer als eine Erkältung, hab bis heute Penicilin genommen und mal sehen wie es jetzt die nächsten beiden Tage wird.

Hast du für Freitag eine "grobe" Startzeit?? Weil ich da eigentlich nie bis 1600 arbeite 

Grüße und viel Spaß
IC


----------



## theobviousfaker (2. Februar 2009)

Google schrieb:


> @Alle; [email protected] Man könnte sich morgen um 16:30 Uhr an der Offenbacher Fähre oder 17:00 Uhr am Druckhaus treffen und gemeinsam am Main rumtuckern. Da ja alle ihre Form eher im Keller suchen, richtet sich die Geschwindigkeit nach dem Langsamsten.  Ich dreh dann spätestens in Klein Ostheim ab. Wie schauts aus?



Immer an den Tagen wo ich von vornerein net kann


----------



## karsten13 (2. Februar 2009)

Andreas schrieb:


> Du musst Deinen Garmin schon mit der TrainingsCenter Software auslesen und Deine Touren als .tcx abspeichern.



nein, man braucht keine Garmin-Software. Den 705 einfach an einen freien USB-Port anschliessen, und dort liegen die Touren schon fertig als *.tcx (unter Laufwerk:\Garmin\History).

Auch für den umgekehrten Weg (Tracks oder Karten hochladen) braucht man keine Sondersoftware, Windows-Explorer reicht ...



Andreas schrieb:


> Direkt auslesen können wir nur CicloSport Geräte CMXXX, HAC4, HAC5, ...



... und 705 direkt auslesen macht nicht wirklich Sinn, da kaum Mehrwert (s.o.).

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Kedi (2. Februar 2009)

Instantcold schrieb:


> Fährt die wieder??? Letzte Woche ist Sie nicht gefahren...
> 
> Grüße und viel Spaß
> IC



Bin heute an Rumpenheimer Fähre vorbei und sie fährt  .


----------



## Kedi (2. Februar 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> .... Das Abfahrtsproblem kenn ich  aber dieses Jahr hats bei mir gut geklappt. Ebenfalls vorher gestrippt, und dann blieb es auch runterzus warm.



Strippen? Stimmt, eine geile Beschreibung  !




theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Wenn du demnächst da rumfährst kannst du dich gern bei mir melden  Nur diesen Sonntag kann ich nicht, da bin ich in der Schweiz und helf beim Weltuntergang im CERN



Alles klar, dann schreib mal, wenn du wieder zurück bist.


----------



## Google (2. Februar 2009)

@[email protected] Ist schon besser wenn Du noch pausierst  

Am Freitag starte ich so gegen 15:00 Uhr, d.h. um 15:30 Uhr an der Rumpenheimer Fähre. Ich fahre aber nur bis kurz vor Steinheim. Das Wetter bleibt auch noch abzuwarten. Scheint unbeständig die Tage zu werden.

@[email protected] Das mach ich absichtlich, Ha, ha 

@[email protected] Vielleicht sollten wir uns in naher Zukunft zum ultimativen Strippen am langen Elend treffen. Naakische Finger im Winter haben misch schoon immer angemacht  

Bis baaald im Waaald


----------



## theobviousfaker (2. Februar 2009)

@Google: Muss wohl, denn am Freitag kann ich auch nicht 

Strippen im Wald is doch in Ordnung, da is ma unner sich  Gibts denn außer uns masochistische Biker noch jemanden der bei den Temperaturen im kurzärmeligen Shirt und ohne Handschuhe im Wald unterwegs ist? 

@Kedi: Am Samstag hätt ich noch Zeit.


----------



## RedRum05 (2. Februar 2009)

Eine Übersicht, wen ich bisher für die Bestellung der Trikots zusammen getragen habe. Bitte meldet euch schnell möglich!


Google   1 Trikot
Karsten  2 Trikots
[email protected]      3 Trikots
RedRum  3 Trikots

Haben wir im Moment 9 Trikots gesamt. Es wäre schön, wenn sich noch ein paar finden würden, so dass sich die Anfrage bei den Sponsoren wieder lohnen würde.


----------



## Erdi01 (2. Februar 2009)

Andreas schrieb:


> Du musst Deinen Garmin schon mit der TrainingsCenter Software auslesen und Deine Touren als .tcx abspeichern. Dann erste in bxp importieren.
> Direkt auslesen können wir nur CicloSport Geräte CMXXX, HAC4, HAC5, ...





karsten13 schrieb:


> nein, man braucht keine Garmin-Software. Den 705 einfach an einen freien USB-Port anschliessen, und dort liegen die Touren schon fertig als *.tcx (unter Laufwerk:\Garmin\History).
> 
> Auch für den umgekehrten Weg (Tracks oder Karten hochladen) braucht man keine Sondersoftware, Windows-Explorer reicht ...
> 
> ...





Erdi01 schrieb:


> Importieren - wie unter Win üblich - durch Auswahl des Speichermediums und des Pfades wo die Datei abgelegt ist. Da der Edge als Wechselspeicherdatenträger erkannt wird importiere ich direkt von dort ohne irgendeinen Umweg, damit habe ich doch was ich wollte - oder sehe ich das falsch
> 
> Wo ist da der Unterschied zum direkten Auslesen



... ich sachs Euch, probieren geht über studieren 

Geht genauso wie ich's beschrieben und vermutet habe 

Bin jetzt aber doch noch neugierig auf die anderen beiden Programme geworden. Die installiere ich auch noch und werde alle Drei zum ultimativen Power-User-Test antreten lassen


----------



## Kedi (3. Februar 2009)

Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Vielleicht sollten wir uns in naher Zukunft zum ultimativen Strippen am langen Elend treffen. Naakische Finger im Winter haben misch schoon immer angemacht
> 
> Bis baaald im Waaald






theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Strippen im Wald is doch in Ordnung, da is ma unner sich  Gibts denn außer uns masochistische Biker noch jemanden der bei den Temperaturen im kurzärmeligen Shirt und ohne Handschuhe im Wald unterwegs ist?
> 
> @Kedi: Am Samstag hätt ich noch Zeit.




Google, da wird mehr abgelegt als du ahnst  . 

Und die Zukunft ist auch nah: Samstag  . So ab ca. 13:00 Uhr werde ich mich dann auf den Weg machen. Warm fahren am Main - Langes Elend - Asphalt runter - und durch die Wälder zurückbügeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dandy (3. Februar 2009)

Google schrieb:


> @Alle; [email protected] Man könnte sich morgen um 16:30 Uhr an der Offenbacher Fähre oder 17:00 Uhr am Druckhaus treffen und gemeinsam am Main rumtuckern. Da ja alle ihre Form eher im Keller suchen, richtet sich die Geschwindigkeit nach dem Langsamsten.  Ich dreh dann spätestens in Klein Ostheim ab. Wie schauts aus?
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Google



@google: Schade ... ich schaffe das leider zeitlich nicht 

Ich werde wohl erst am Wochenende wieder zum Biken kommen ... vielleicht zum Strippen am Elend ...


----------



## Chaotenkind (3. Februar 2009)

> Ich werde wohl erst am Wochenende wieder zum Biken kommen ... vielleicht zum Strippen am Elend ...


[/QUOTE] 

Na bei den Aussichten auf die vielen nackten Männerfinger muss ich echt mal schauen dass ich am Samstag um die Uhrzeit das mitfahren einrichten kann.  Kann aber noch nichts versprechen, ist auch wetterabhängig!


----------



## theobviousfaker (3. Februar 2009)

Kedi schrieb:


> Google, da wird mehr abgelegt als du ahnst  .
> 
> Und die Zukunft ist auch nah: Samstag  . So ab ca. 13:00 Uhr werde ich mich dann auf den Weg machen. Warm fahren am Main - Langes Elend - Asphalt runter - und durch die Wälder zurückbügeln.



Uhrzeit klingt gut. Wo fährst du denn los? Ich fahr aus Offenbach los. Von wegen Treffpunkt, und so.



Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Na bei den Aussichten auf die vielen nackten Männerfinger muss ich echt mal schauen dass ich am Samstag um die Uhrzeit das mitfahren einrichten kann.  Kann aber noch nichts versprechen, ist auch wetterabhängig!


Na dann steigen ja sogar die Chancen auf viele nackte Frauenfinger


----------



## Erdi01 (4. Februar 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Geht genauso wie ich's beschrieben und vermutet habe


Nun, doch nicht ganz. Aber irgendwie haben doch alle recht 

Das Importieren der Daten direkt vom Edge funktioniert über Wecheldatenträger, ABER bXp speichert den Impotierungspfad und greift wohl bei der Darstellung von Höhenprofilen und GPS-Tracks auf diesen zurück. D.h. es will sich die Daten vom Edge ziehen, der dann natürlich nicht mehr am Lap hängt. Also ein Verzeichnis unter bXp angelegt und dort die Datei gesichert. Sollte man ja eh machen und schließlich von dort importiert, dann klappt's mit der Darstellung. 

Mein Ciclo habe ich bei der Gelegenheit auch von bXp auslesen lassen. Jetzt habe ich wenigstens ein paar Daten mehr drinnen. Erschreckend wie wenig ich gefahren bin 

Ach ja, und mein Power-User-Test ist auch schon abgeschlossen. Da mache ich kurzen Prozess. MyTourbook läuft nicht, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes  SportTracks ist sowas wie die HightEnd-Lösung mit seinen X-möglichen Add On's und "Trallalla Hoppsasa". Aber für mich kleinen Hobbyradler "to mutch", das ist was Trainigswütige die 24 Stunden am Tag an 7 Tagen der Woche an 365 Tagen im Jahr in jeder Sekunde wissen müssen was sie warum womit getan haben  ... 

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn ... für mich bXp


----------



## Erdi01 (4. Februar 2009)

*@Andreas*, ich frage Dich hier - habe keine Lust mich auch noch im bXp Forum anzumelden - kann ich parallel die Beta 3.7 installieren und rumspielen oder beißt sich das mit der 3.6


----------



## Kedi (4. Februar 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Uhrzeit klingt gut. Wo fährst du denn los? Ich fahr aus Offenbach los. Von wegen Treffpunkt, und so.
> 
> 
> Na dann steigen ja sogar die Chancen auf viele nackte Frauenfinger



Wie wäre es mit Treffpunkt am Main bei der Fähre Mühlheim um 13:00 Uhr ? Wir wären dann um ca. 14:00 h an der Kilianusbrücke/Mainflingen dann rüber. Die komplette Runde dauert so etwa 3 bis 3,5 Std. 

Chaotenkind und dandy, falls ihr mitfahren wollt, dann sagt Bescheid, wo ihr eventuell einsteigen wollt.

Pausen gibt es keine, Pinkelpausen schon  . Es wird durchgefahren, das Tempo richtet sich nach dem Schwächsten.


----------



## Adrenalino (4. Februar 2009)

Ui, ne Tour mit Anstiegen von kedi geführt und isch kann net.....muss wiedä nen langen Lauf am Samstag machen.....und Sonntag wollte ich lang, flach und schnell nach Babenhausen und zurück wenns Wetter mitmacht ( soll ja angeblich wieder Schnee geben  :kotz: ).


----------



## Kedi (4. Februar 2009)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Ui, ne Tour mit Anstiegen von kedi geführt und isch kann net.....muss wiedä nen langen Lauf am Samstag machen.....und Sonntag wollte ich lang, flach und schnell nach Babenhausen und zurück wenns Wetter mitmacht ( soll ja angeblich wieder Schnee geben  :kotz: ).




Ich hatte bei den Temperaturen nur einen Anstieg geplant und den sollte jeder so fahren, dass man nicht total verreckt  . Also nichts heftiges  . 

Wenn es am Sonntag nicht schneit, würde ich auch gerne lang, flach und schnell fahren.


----------



## Andreas (4. Februar 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Das Importieren der Daten direkt vom Edge funktioniert über Wecheldatenträger, ABER bXp speichert den Impotierungspfad und greift wohl bei der Darstellung von Höhenprofilen und GPS-Tracks auf diesen zurück. D.h. es will sich die Daten vom Edge ziehen, der dann natürlich nicht mehr am Lap hängt. Also ein Verzeichnis unter bXp angelegt und dort die Datei gesichert. Sollte man ja eh machen und schließlich von dort importiert, dann klappt's mit der Darstellung.



Alternativ kannst Du mit dem DataManager einlesen und als .cdm sichern.



			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @Andreas, ich frage Dich hier - habe keine Lust mich auch noch im bXp Forum anzumelden - kann ich parallel die Beta 3.7 installieren und rumspielen oder beißt sich das mit der 3.6



Für Dich natürlich praktisch, aber für Andere eventuell störend. Vielleicht ist Deine Frage ja auch schon im bXp Forum beantwortet. Dafür ist ein Forum ja da.

Du kannst mit zwei Versionen parallel Arbeiten, wenn Du bei beiden Versionen das Programm- und Datenverzeichnis nicht trennst. Ansonsten arbeitest Du mit den selben Tourendaten.

Gruss, Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (4. Februar 2009)

Hallo allerseits

Beim Samstagsstriptease wäre ich auch gerne dabei gewesen aber es wird bei mir wohl eher Sonntag.

Chaotenkind und ich haben gestern vorm Druckhaus gestrippt. C war aber (noch) ein bisserl schüchtern und zog nur die Oberhandschuhe aus


----------



## Chaotenkind (4. Februar 2009)

> Chaotenkind und ich haben gestern vorm Druckhaus gestrippt. C war aber (noch) ein bisserl schüchtern und zog nur die Oberhandschuhe aus


[/QUOTE] 

Sonst bleibt für die Fantasie ja nichts mehr übrig!


----------



## theobviousfaker (4. Februar 2009)

Kedi schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit Treffpunkt am Main bei der Fähre Mühlheim um 13:00 Uhr ? Wir wären dann um ca. 14:00 h an der Kilianusbrücke/Mainflingen dann rüber. Die komplette Runde dauert so etwa 3 bis 3,5 Std.
> Pausen gibt es keine, Pinkelpausen schon  . Es wird durchgefahren, das Tempo richtet sich nach dem Schwächsten.



 Dann bis Samstag.


----------



## Erdi01 (5. Februar 2009)

Andreas schrieb:


> Für Dich natürlich praktisch, aber für Andere eventuell störend. Vielleicht ist Deine Frage ja auch schon im bXp Forum beantwortet. Dafür ist ein Forum ja da.


Hast recht. Wenn die Fragezeichen größer oder mehr werden sollten, werde ich das tun.



> Du kannst mit zwei Versionen parallel Arbeiten, wenn Du bei beiden Versionen das Programm- und Datenverzeichnis *nicht* trennst. Ansonsten arbeitest Du mit den selben Tourendaten.
> 
> Gruss, Andreas


das "nicht" ist zu viel im Satz - oder


----------



## Andreas (5. Februar 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> das "nicht" ist zu viel im Satz - oder



In der Eile falsch formuliert


----------



## Chaotenkind (6. Februar 2009)

> Kedi schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Chaotenkind und dandy, falls ihr mitfahren wollt, dann sagt Bescheid, wo ihr eventuell einsteigen wollt.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kedi (6. Februar 2009)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> > Hi, also wenn ich mitfahre, dann steige ich 13:00 Uhr an der Mühlheimer Fähre ein. Ist aber wetterabhängig, d.h., auch wenn bei Regen die Aussichten auf die Wahl eines Mister-Wet-Trikot steigen, werde ich mir eine Regenfahrt nicht antun. Leider verheißt der Wetterbericht derzeit nichts Gutes für das Wochenende. Ich bin froh, dass meine Bronchitis so einigermaßen vorbei ist und habe keinen Bock auf eine Neuauflage.
> > Also mal sehen, wenn ich um 13:00 Uhr nicht da bin, komme ich auch nicht mehr.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted 37613 (6. Februar 2009)

Ich würde gerne mitfahren aber bei diesem Wetter und meiner körperlichen Verfassung lass ich das erst einmal sein.


----------



## Adrenalino (6. Februar 2009)

Mir macht vor allem der Sonntag Sorgen! Eben hieß es im Radio daß man Sonntag früh beim aufwachen "ein weißes Wunder" erleben könne  falls es so kommt und der Mist bis mittags net weg sein sollte dann werde ich mich auf die Rolle begeben :kotz: denn auf rumgerutsche im Schnee oder auf Wegen mit Eis und Matsch hab ich null Lust. Bei Trockenheit dann entweder Waldweg nach Babenhausen oder halt wieder Mainradweg zum ca. 1.00.000ten mal.....stay tuned!


----------



## Erdi01 (6. Februar 2009)

Genug "rumgeedget" jetzt muß man mal wieder fahren ... 

Wie war das jetzt mit Striptease, die Eine will gleich ein Wet-T-Kontest und die Andere "entpuppt" sich ... als Tourguide  So ein "Ereignis" darf man(n) sich nicht entgehen lassen  Ich würde gern ein Runde "mitbügeln", wenn ich darf ... Würde mein Brett dann nach Seligenstadt schleppen . So gegen 13:45, wäre das OK 

*@Adrenalino*, "Durch die Wälder nach Babenhausen" Wo lang denn genau, hätte da auch Interesse mich anzuschließen ...


----------



## Kedi (6. Februar 2009)

Nature-one schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne mitfahren aber bei diesem Wetter und meiner körperlichen Verfassung lass ich das erst einmal sein.




Mit der schlechten körperlichen Verfassung bist du bestimmt nicht alleine. Und um dagegen anzugehen, muss man aufs Radl, aber nicht gleicht übertreiben  .


----------



## Kedi (6. Februar 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ... Würde mein Brett dann nach Seligenstadt schleppen . So gegen 13:45, wäre das OK  ...



13:45 h müsste passen, wenn wir pünktlich starten.


----------



## Deleted 37613 (6. Februar 2009)

Du hast ja Recht. Diese Woche habe ich das schon ausprobiert ... danach hatte ich wieder Halsschmerzen... liegt natürlich an mir und nicht am Rad fahren. Hätte mich ja besser anziehen können  



Kedi schrieb:


> Mit der schlechten körperlichen Verfassung bist du bestimmt nicht alleine. Und um dagegen anzugehen, muss man aufs Radl, aber nicht gleicht übertreiben  .


----------



## Adrenalino (6. Februar 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Genug "rumgeedget" jetzt muß man mal wieder fahren ...
> 
> Wie war das jetzt mit Striptease, die Eine will gleich ein Wet-T-Kontest und die Andere "entpuppt" sich ... als Tourguide  So ein "Ereignis" darf man(n) sich nicht entgehen lassen  Ich würde gern ein Runde "mitbügeln", wenn ich darf ... Würde mein Brett dann nach Seligenstadt schleppen . So gegen 13:45, wäre das OK
> 
> *@Adrenalino*, "Durch die Wälder nach Babenhausen" Wo lang denn genau, hätte da auch Interesse mich anzuschließen ...



Uffz, ja wo genau geht denn der lang?  Ich bin letztens Kedi bzw. am Montag einfach den Radwegsschildern Ri. Babenhausen/Aschaffenburg gefolgt......sehr lange ging es die sog. "Lange Schneise" entlang, der Weg begann an den Seinbrüchen und ging dann ein paar mal kreuz und quer durchn Wald. Einige Abzweige führten nach Obersthausen, Rodgau, Dudenhofen usw.....nen Treffpunkt im Wald auszumachen halte ich für falsch, Staustufe wäre besser. Vielleicht kann dir aber Kedi sagen wo man sich noch treffen könnte wenn du aus ner anderen Richtung kommst. Stay tuned 

Nachtrag : wir sind u.a. an der Fasanerie vorbei gekommen. Wäre das ein geeigneter Einstiegspunkt für dich? Und weit hinter der Fasanerie haben wir, glaube ich, die L3416 überquert.....


----------



## Google (7. Februar 2009)

Hat jemand morgen Lust auf eine LOCKERE Tour mit etwas HM.....Ohne viel SCHLAMM ?? 

Startzeit ist anvisiert auf etwa 11:00 Uhr Druckhaus. Entweder am Main entlang, langes Elend hoch, evtl. gemütlich weiter zum Hahnenkamm. Gleicher Weg zurück oder über Kälberau, Michelbacher Hütte, X 11 er...........

ODER Alternativtour über B8, X 11er, Kälberauer Hof, HK, Langes E, Main.....sprich in etwa die gleiche Strecke nur in die andere Richtung 

Bei Interesse PN oder hier posten. Kein LMB 

Grüße

Google


----------



## dandy (7. Februar 2009)

Kedi schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit Treffpunkt am Main bei der Fähre Mühlheim um 13:00 Uhr ? Wir wären dann um ca. 14:00 h an der Kilianusbrücke/Mainflingen dann rüber. Die komplette Runde dauert so etwa 3 bis 3,5 Std.
> 
> Chaotenkind und dandy, falls ihr mitfahren wollt, dann sagt Bescheid, wo ihr eventuell einsteigen wollt.
> 
> Pausen gibt es keine, Pinkelpausen schon  . Es wird durchgefahren, das Tempo richtet sich nach dem Schwächsten.



Schade ... ich wäre heute gerne mitgekommen, aber hier fängt es schon wieder an zu regnen . Dafür fehlt mir heute die Motivation 
Vielleicht schwing' ich mich morgen auf Rad, wenn das Wetter etwas einladender ist... 

Gruß,
dandy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedRum05 (7. Februar 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Hat jemand morgen Lust auf eine LOCKERE Tour mit etwas HM.....Ohne viel SCHLAMM ??



Respekt... ich weiß zwar nicht, wie das Wetter in Hanau ist, aber hier in Dreieich ist Land unter. Ich bin froh, dass ich mir diese Woche zum Zähneziehen ausgesucht habe.

Das Gröbste habe ich auch langsam überstanden. Dienstag werden die Fäden gezogen und dann kann ich ganz langsam wieder mit dem Training anfangen. Bei dem Wetter hab ich da aber gar kein Bock zu 

Wollte nur die jenigen, welche Interesse an einem Trikot haben auf dem Laufenden halten. Habe bei den Sponsoren angefragt und bei Owayo, ob es mal wieder eine Änderung in der Preispolitik gibt... 



Schönen Samstag an Alle!


----------



## Kedi (7. Februar 2009)

*An alle, die heute um 13:00 h mitfahren wollten:
Muss leider das Treffen absagen * . *Sorry! *

Es regnet hier in Mühlheim auch wieder und bei diesen Regentropfen möchte ich nicht starten  . Vielleicht bessert sich das Wetter später noch. Ich entscheide dann kurzfristig, ob ich doch noch eine kleine, schnelle Runde drehe. Wenn überhaupt ...  .


----------



## Google (7. Februar 2009)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Respekt... ich weiß zwar nicht, wie das Wetter in Hanau ist, aber hier in Dreieich ist Land unter.


 Ja, ja  bei Euch kommen gerade Schlammlawinen runter  

Sieht doch morgen gar net soooo schlimm aus 

*Googlewetter​*
Wenns keine Backsteine regnet, würd ich auch mit Regenklamotten meine Runde fahren.

Schade, nächste Woche ist mir das Wetter für Fahrten auf die Arbeit zu unbeständig. Jedenfalls tun mir die Touren (insgesamt) so wie ich sie gerade fahre ganz gut und ganz langsam gehts wieder da hin wo ich auch hin möchte.


----------



## Kedi (7. Februar 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Ja, ja  bei Euch kommen gerade Schlammlawinen runter
> 
> Sieht doch morgen gar net soooo schlimm aus
> 
> ...




Der Wetter-Link sagt schon alles aus: Es pisst  . Wenn es morgen wirklich nicht regnet, fahr ich morgen mit, aber bitte keine Schlammschlachtwege  .


----------



## theobviousfaker (7. Februar 2009)

Gut, dass ich trotz lauter Hektik nochmal reingeschaut habe  Ach mönsch, das bisschen Regen, wir sin doch net aus Zucker  
Naja, allein fehlt mir selbst die Motivation... will nich doch noch jemand fahren?


----------



## Erdi01 (7. Februar 2009)

Ja wie ... gemeinschaftlichen "Bügeln" nun auf morgen verschoben. Morgen dann nach Klingebersch zum schlammfreien Bäcker ...


----------



## theobviousfaker (7. Februar 2009)

Ja morgen bin ich doch schon wieder weg, aufm Weg in die Schweiz aber ohne Radl  Zur Zeit ist mal wieder der Wurm drin. Meh.


----------



## Adrenalino (7. Februar 2009)

Also, Babenhausen ist raus, das wird durchn Wald ne Schlammschlacht. Ich könnte morgen so gegen 12:15 Uhr an der Staustufe sein fürs Mainspacking, wer ist dabei?

Gerne im Gruppenverband aber ich würde dann keine Pause in "Klingebersch" machen ( wenn ich überhaupt so weit komm  ) sondern vorher abdrehen und nonstop zurück. 3:30 Std. muss/kann/darf/soll ich morgen fahn. Ich drehe quasi nach ca. 1:45 Std. um und bügel zurück.

Wenn es net Backsteine regnet fah ich auch bei leichtem Regen.

Und jetzt freu ich mich auf meine 2-Std. Laufeinheit bei diesem hervorragendem Wetter


----------



## Google (7. Februar 2009)

Klingebersch ist mir zu weit und dauert mir zu lange. Bei mir bleibts bei 11:00 Uhr Druckhaus und meiner anvisierten Tour... und weitestgehend ohne Schlamm.......und ohne Pause......und looooocker  Ich schaue morgen nochmal rein ob wer mitfährt. Ansonsten fahr ich aufs gerade Wohl los ohne bestimmte Startzeit.

Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (7. Februar 2009)

Aach jaaaa 

Also nÃ¤chstes Jahr fahre ich sicherlich wieder nach *MALLE* wenn mich nicht noch mehr die Demotivation im dann mittlerweile 7.ten Bikewinter packt und ich nicht alleine fahren muÃ.

Unser 4 * Hotel gibts momentan noch fÃ¼r 40 Euronen zu buchen und fÃ¼r die  bisher immer bewÃ¤hrte zweite MÃ¤rzwoche kommt man immer noch fÃ¼r 118 â¬ Hin und ZurÃ¼ck  Allerdings gibts Hin nur noch 2 PlÃ¤tze.

Jaaaa, nÃ¤chstes Jahr muÃ es wieder Malle sein


----------



## Bikeholic (7. Februar 2009)

> Kedi schrieb:
> 
> 
> > *An alle, die heute um 13:00 h mitfahren wollten:*
> ...


 

Hi Kedi, wir wollen morgen um die Mittagszeit eine schnelle Runde drehen, heute war es uns zu naß!  Google bietet ja um 11:00 auch noch was an, aber da ist uns zuviel Schlamm dabei. Wir planen schlammfreie Wege, rund um den Hahnenkamm, ca. 500 hm mit kurzer Umziehrast mit Apfelschorle aufm Bersch und wieder zurück. Schätzungsweise 3,5 h Fahrzeit.

Gepl. Abfahrt gegen 10:15 am Druckhaus.

Wir schauen morgen früh nochmal rein ob wer mitfährt. Wenns Bindfäden regnet fährt zumindest eine nicht mit! 

Gruß Chaotenkind & Biceholic


----------



## Barracuda_de (7. Februar 2009)

Also wenn es morgen nicht regnen sollte werde ich mich einer der genannten Touren anschliessen, kommt ganz darauf an wielange wir schlafen und Frühstücken. Hoffentlich haben meine Mädels keine anderen Pläne 

Dann auf eine trockene Nacht mit Wind damit das ganze Wasser wieder verschwindet.

Ciao

Barracuda


----------



## Adrenalino (7. Februar 2009)

Also, bei mir bleibt es bei 12 Uhr Abfahrt hier in Maintal-Bischem! Zustiegsmöglichkeiten gibts dann entlang des Mainradwegs Ri. Aschaffenburg, z.b. Staustufe Dörnigheim/Mühlheim so gegen 12:15 Uhr. ABER, ich entscheide 100%ig morgen gegen 10:30 Uhr beim Blick ausm Fenster ob ich fahre, Stay tuned!


----------



## Erdi01 (7. Februar 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Klingebersch ist mir zu weit und dauert mir zu lange. Bei mir bleibts bei 11:00 Uhr Druckhaus und meiner anvisierten Tour...


... auch gut, mir ist's eh wurscht wo ich rumroller. Wenn Du so losrollerst, dass Du um 12 h Seligenstadt passierst, roller ich mit ...


----------



## Google (7. Februar 2009)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Google bietet ja um 11:00 auch noch was an, aber da ist uns zuviel Schlamm dabei.


Häääääää? Seid Ihr schon bei mir mitgefahren? Aber selbst auf der Hohen Straße schön einschlammen oder wie?  

@[email protected] So mache mers  @[email protected]  Das heißt 11:20 Druckhaus 

Ps.: Morgen scheint ja ne größere Eisbärenschar allerortens unterwegs zu sein 

Grüße

Google

Edit: Jetzt kapier ich es! B und C fahren Asphalt, gelle ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (7. Februar 2009)

> Google schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Edit: Jetzt kapier ich es! B und C fahren Asphalt, gelle ?


 
Na klar fahren wir Asphalt! ... und sogar auch Schotterwege. 
... kann mich nur noch an die Klingenbergtour erinnern wo ich unfreiwilliges Schlammbad nehmen durfte. Hat tiefe seelische Wunden hinterlassen. 

Ja, und von wegen schlammfrei, auf unserer letzten Tour Richtung Hahnenkamm mussten Siam und ich einen tierisch verschlammten Trail runterfahren. Aber kleine Sünden straft der Herr sofort. Es hat sich nur einer in den Schlamm gelegt und dass war der Guide!

Gruss Chaotenkind

In jedem Fall habe ich laut eigenen Angaben eine glatte 10 für die künstlerische Darbietung verdient.  ... und so manch weibliches Wesen kann sich eine Scheibe von meiner Schlammperformace abschneiden. Gebe jederzeit gerne Kurse in Sachen Schlammverteilung am ganzen Körper. Anmeldungen bitte per PN. 

Grüße Bikeholic


----------



## Erdi01 (8. Februar 2009)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> und so manch weibliches Wesen kann sich eine Scheibe von meiner Schlammperformace abschneiden. Gebe jederzeit gerne Kurse in Sachen Schlammverteilung am ganzen Körper. Anmeldungen bitte per PN.



Blos nicht so bescheiden, hast's echt drauf ... 





​
*@Google,* Bis denn ...


----------



## Bikeholic (8. Februar 2009)

@Erdi01: ... und ich wußte gar nicht das Du schon einen Kurs bei mir gebucht hattest! Danke für die Werbung! ... wenn die Geschäftsidee einschlägt bekommst du 10%.

An Alle: Es hat sich niemand gemeldet, dann fahren wir individuell los.

Bikeholic


----------



## shopper (8. Februar 2009)

@[email protected]

Ich könnte um 11:15 Uhr an der Schleuse bei Großkrotzenburg sein.

Gruß Shopper


----------



## Google (8. Februar 2009)

@[email protected] Ich fahre erst 11:20 vom Druckhaus los. Ich denke an der Schleuse bin ich gegen 11:35. Kannst dort warten oder mir am Mainradweg entgegen kommen.....oder 12:00 Uhr an der Fähre in Seligenstadt mit Erdi01 warten.

Geschwindigkeitsprofil der Tour ist ja angekommen, Gelle? 

Bis denne

Google


----------



## Kedi (8. Februar 2009)

Chaotenkind und Bikeholic:
10:15 h ist zu früh und noch zu kalt. Ich will absolut keine Pause machen, da hol ich mir ruckzuck eine Erkältung.

Adrenalino:
Ich fahre mit meinem Freund etwa um 11:15 h an der Staustufe/Mühlheim vorbei, 
dann 1:45 Std. am Main entlang, dann abdrehen und bis nach Mainflingen (Kilianusbrücke) zurück und auf asphaltierten Radwegen kreuz und quer nach Dietesheim wieder auf den Mainradweg.
Das Tempo wird nicht hoch sein, mein Freund war erkältet.


----------



## Adrenalino (8. Februar 2009)

Sieht trocken aus, ich fahre um 12 Uhr los! Kommt noch jemand mit? Allerdings heute bitte etwas langsamer, bei meinem langen Lauf gestern ist - im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes - irgendwas "schiefgelaufen" und mein linkes Bein zickt rum  anscheinend wollen meine Schuhe jetzt in Rente 

Zustiegsmöglichkeiten wie schonma erwähnt ca. 12:15 Uhr Schleuse Dörnigheim/Mühlheim oder irgendwo später aufm MRW Ri. Aschaffenburg.

Fahrtzeit ab Schleuse ca. 3:15 Std.
Tempo 20-22er Schnitt


----------



## shopper (8. Februar 2009)

@[email protected]

Ok bin um 11:35 an der Schleuse.

Gruß shopper


----------



## Adrenalino (8. Februar 2009)

Kedi schrieb:


> Chaotenkind und Bikeholic:
> 10:15 h ist zu früh und noch zu kalt. Ich will absolut keine Pause machen, da hol ich mir ruckzuck eine Erkältung.
> 
> Adrenalino:
> ...



11:15 Uhr pack isch net, leider! Euch viel Spaß und deinem Freund gute Besserung!  Denke mal wir sehen uns unterwegs


----------



## Google (8. Februar 2009)

Kedi schrieb:


> Ich fahre mit meinem Freund etwa um 11:15 h an der Staustufe/Mühlheim vorbei..................Das Tempo wird nicht hoch sein.


 Dann müßtet Ihr ja um 11:20 am Druckhaus sein 

Hey Leute! Hoffentlich weiß jetzt noch jeder zu welcher Zeit was ist. Vor allem wann jeder selbst los fahren wollte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (8. Februar 2009)

> 11:15 h an der Staustufe/Mühlheim





> 11:20 am Druckhaus



Uiuiui, den Geschwindigkeitsrekord will ich sehen   

Da bekommt der Begriff "bügeln" ne ganz neue Bedeutung 

Womöglich noch mit Dampfunterstützung


----------



## Lupo (8. Februar 2009)

Kedi schrieb:


> ...
> Ich fahre mit meinem Freund etwa um 11:15 h an der Staustufe/Mühlheim vorbei,...



und was hat des mit googles tour zu tun


----------



## RedRum05 (8. Februar 2009)

Wenn ich im Moment schon nicht fahren kann, hab ich es wenigstens mal geschafft Bilder von meinen neuen Laufrädern zu machen.
...und wie man sieht steht das Rad noch min. 4 Woche im Schalfzimmer 

*Vuelta Carbon Pro WR* mit *Continental Competition *Reifen


----------



## Adrenalino (8. Februar 2009)

Lupo schrieb:


> und was hat des mit googles tour zu tun



Ei, des war an mich gerichtet, hassu nich gesehen daß da standAdrenalino?


----------



## Deleted 37613 (8. Februar 2009)

Sehr schick Red. Ist das Rad auch nachts beleuchtet  ? 

Heute bin ich viel zu spät aufgestanden und habe mich doch aufs Rad gesetzt. Wenn es schon nicht regnet... 
Binselberg und Radheimer Turm war zuviel nach der Grippe. 
Ich sortier mich jetzt erst mal.


----------



## RedRum05 (8. Februar 2009)

Nature-one schrieb:


> Sehr schick Red. Ist das Rad auch nachts beleuchtet  ?



Na klar, ich lass momentan extra ne Glasvitrine anfertigen, wo es dann staubfrei bleibt.


----------



## Google (8. Februar 2009)

Und die Speichen sinn geil. Da kann man während der Fahrt die Worscht fürs Pausenbrot schneiden. Kool  ....oder was sonst so vors Rad läuft 

Hat net schon der Erdi ne Glasvitrine


----------



## Lupo (8. Februar 2009)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Ei, des war an mich gerichtet, hassu nich gesehen daß da standAdrenalino?



des hab ich natürlich gelesen, nur der zusammenhang mit googles startzeit am druckhaus gab mir ein rätsel auf...


----------



## Erdi01 (8. Februar 2009)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> ...und wie man sieht steht das Rad noch min. 4 Woche im Schalfzimmer


 Wiso ist mir so als ob das Rad in 4 Wochen auf Malle steht  Männo, soll ich oder soll ich nicht 



> *Vuelta Carbon Pro WR* mit *Continental Competition *Reifen


Jetzt sehe ich die LR auch mal. Schon wuchtig. Gehen die Schriftzüge ab, die wären mir zu auffällig.

----------------------------

Heute auf dem Hahnenkamm gewesen. In Seligenstadt traff ich auf Google, Shopper und Barracuda, der uns mit Renner noch bis zum Langen Elend begleitete. Naja, dann da halt hoch und noch höher zum Hahnekamm nur um wieder runterzufahren. Durchs Google Gebiet Richtung Main, rüber nach Hanau, Google abgeliefert. Kurz nach ex Möbel Erbe noch Adrenalino begegnet und übern Rodgau Rundweg wieder nach Dietzenbach in den Garten zum Gartenschlauch. Rad wieder sauber, jaja schlammfrei ... jetzt wieder  Ach ja und völlig unüblich für Google Tours, es gab keine Pause 

Dank Edge und bXp bin ich bestens im Bilde, selbst in Google Earth kann ich auf Knopfdruck sehen wo ich war.





AV Puls 126 ... also nur ne GA1 Einheit gewesen  Na wegen mir, interessiert mich eh nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barracuda_de (8. Februar 2009)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Wenn ich im Moment schon nicht fahren kann, hab ich es wenigstens mal geschafft Bilder von meinen neuen Laufrädern zu machen.
> ...und wie man sieht steht das Rad noch min. 4 Woche im Schalfzimmer
> 
> *Vuelta Carbon Pro WR* mit *Continental Competition *Reifen


 
Hi,

sieht gut aus. Hoffe nur du hast noch einen "normalen" LRS, weil wenn du mit dem eine Seitenwindböe ab bekommst kannst du einen Flugschein machen. Wollte dir aber nicht den Spass an deinem neuen LRS verderben.

Ciao

Barracuda


----------



## Adrenalino (8. Februar 2009)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Wenn ich im Moment schon nicht fahren kann, hab ich es wenigstens mal geschafft Bilder von meinen neuen Laufrädern zu machen.
> ...und wie man sieht steht das Rad noch min. 4 Woche im Schalfzimmer
> 
> *Vuelta Carbon Pro WR* mit *Continental Competition *Reifen



Schickes Rad  !

Ich überlege grad, mir die Vuelta Superlite für mein RR zuzulegen.......wi ist das bei deinem LRS, gehen da Faltreifen drauf oder müssen es Drahtreifen sein?
Und wie hast du den Speichenmagnet befestigt? Sind doch Messerseichen, oder?

@Erdi
Dann hab ich mich also net verguggt  ich hoff mein Koppnicken is angekommen?
Bin auf Asphalt quer durchs Offebächer Land "gebügelt" und hab die vielen schlammfreien Wirtschaftswege genossen....


----------



## Google (8. Februar 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Wiso ist mir so als ob das Rad in 4 Wochen auf Malle steht  Männo, soll ich oder soll ich nicht


Wieso? Fährt Red nach Malle?


----------



## RedRum05 (8. Februar 2009)

Für schlechtes Wetter, oder starken Wind habe ich die Fulcrum Racing 3.

Bei den Aufklebern habe ich auch schon überlegt. Das Rot passt auch nicht optimal zum Rahmen, da Gelb...

@Adrenalino... 
Die Laufräder sind ausschließlich für Drahtreifen. Es gibt direkt Magneten für Messerspeichen - wobei wir wieder bei dem Pausenbrot wären 

@Erdi...
Hab ich was verpasst 
Ich stehe gerade total aufm Schlauch!


Es gibt sicherlich perfektere Laufräder, aber bei dem Preis musste ich zuschlagen.


----------



## Erdi01 (8. Februar 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Hat net schon der Erdi ne Glasvitrine


Nö, hatt er nicht. Dafür aber ein Cannondale Altar  



Adrenalino schrieb:


> @Erdi
> Dann hab ich mich also net verguggt  ich hoff mein Koppnicken is angekommen?


Jo, is angekommen. Ich kenne übrigens auch Wege nach Babenhausen, die geteert sind, also Asphalt zum glattbügeln 



RedRum05 schrieb:


> @Erdi...
> Hab ich was verpasst
> Ich stehe gerade total aufm Schlauch!


Nun ich weis von Eisbären, die in 4 Wochen auf der Insel aufschlagen. Und bei Deinen Äußerungen habe ich mal angenommen Du gehörst auch dazu


----------



## Chaotenkind (9. Februar 2009)

> Erdi01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > In Seligenstadt traff ich auf Google, Shopper und Barracuda, der uns mit Renner noch bis zum Langen Elend begleitete. Naja, dann da halt hoch und noch höher zum Hahnekamm nur um wieder runterzufahren. Durchs Google Gebiet Richtung Main, rüber nach Hanau, Google abgeliefert. Kurz nach ex Möbel Erbe noch Adrenalino begegnet und übern Rodgau Rundweg wieder nach Dietzenbach in den Garten zum Gartenschlauch. Rad wieder sauber, jaja schlammfrei ... jetzt wieder  Ach ja und völlig unüblich für Google Tours, es gab keine Pause


 
Fein, da müsst ihr irgendwo hinter uns gewesen sein. Wir sind auch das lange Elend hoch. Hatten um 11:20 Uhr mal am Druckhaus nach dem rechten gesehen, war aber keiner da. So sind wir gleich losgeschossen und waren um 12:00 in Dettingen.

Also eines muss ich sagen, auf dem langen Elend war ein Verkehr wie auf der Zeil. Kaum ist es trocken kommen alle aus ihren Löchern!  Wir sind allerdings auch nicht schlammfrei geblieben, der Mann hält die Umwege um die Schlammlöcher einfach nicht durch. Und ich hasse Bike waschen, besonders wenn es kalt ist!  Als ob ich auf der Abfahrt nicht schon genug gefroren hätte. Trotz des strippens vor dem Anstieg doch zu naß geschwitzt, es hat sich auf der Abfahrt fürchterlich gerächt! Bibber!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 37613 (9. Februar 2009)

Gestern war mir auch recht kalt. Die Füße waren komplett gefroren


----------



## BlackTrek (9. Februar 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Nun ich weis von Eisbären, die in 4 Wochen auf der Insel aufschlagen. Und bei Deinen Äußerungen habe ich mal angenommen Du gehörst auch dazu



Ich hatte gehofft, Du gehörst auch dazu, Erdi. Klingt jetzt nicht so, oder?

Nach all meinen Krankheiten diesen Winter und dem dementsprechend miserablen Trainingszustand wird das aber kein "Trainingslager"...


----------



## Erdi01 (9. Februar 2009)

*@Blacky*, das Thema ist noch nicht vom Tisch ...


----------



## RedRum05 (10. Februar 2009)

Tja, ich fahre leider nicht nach Malle. Ich hatte schon die Hoffnung, dass Erdi mir die Reise bezahlen will - wieder nichts draus geworden 
Was ist denn mit Förderung des Nachwuchses 

Darf seid heute wieder locker trainieren, aber das Wetter lässt mich ja nicht. Werd ich mich wohl vor erst mit der Rolle anfreunden müssen...


----------



## Erdi01 (11. Februar 2009)

*@Red*, Schade, hatte sich halt so angehört. Meine Kriegskasse habe ich gerade wieder geräumt ... nix mehr drinn


----------



## Deleted 37613 (11. Februar 2009)

Ein neues Bike zum Frühjahr kommt immer gut  



Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Red*, Schade, hatte sich halt so angehört. Meine Kriegskasse habe ich gerade wieder geräumt ... nix mehr drinn


----------



## Google (12. Februar 2009)

Moin allerseits 

Der Winter hat uns diesmal wirklich sehr fest im Griff. Das nagt bei vielen derzeit an der Lust zum Biken. Man hats ja gelesen  Deshalb bin auch auch sehr froh, dass ich völlig unerwartet in genau (schon) 3 Wochen meine Runden für ein paar Tage in wärmeren Gefilden drehen darf  Danke mein Schatz 

Deshalb möchte ich wenigstens noch ein bisserl an meiner derzeit überragenden Fitness ( ) feilen und habe mir vorgenommen am Sonntag zumindest eine längere Strecke zu fahren....nämlich nach Klingenberg. Vielleicht finden sich ja noch ein paar Mitfahrer  Jedenfalls wird der Einsatz wie üblich mit einer Kuchenpause belohnt  Das Tempo richtet sich nach der Gruppe! 

*Klingenbergtour am Sonntag​*
Ach so: Startzeit ist (noch ein bißschen) verhandelbar.

Grüße


Google


----------



## Adrenalino (12. Februar 2009)

@google
Normalerweise wär ich gerne dabei gewesen aber mich hat ma wieder die Knieseuche erwischt   aber ich bin selbst schuld -> Laufschuhe platt gelaufen, dadurch Überlastung = aua.....

Geht aber heute schon viel besser! Nächste Woche bin ich wiedä fit. Naja, und unsere Tour wird tatschlich im Frühjahr statt finden  da müsse mer abä zusehn des noch vor der "Frühjahrsexplosion des Buschwerks" durchzuziehen sonst müsse mer Macheten mitnehmen


----------



## Google (12. Februar 2009)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> @google
> Normalerweise wär ich gerne dabei gewesen


Kauf ich Dir aber net ab Aldäär  Das ist doch gar net Deine Zeit! Gebs ruhig zu 

Unn die Drejltuhr hab isch noch fest im Kopp geschbeischert


----------



## Adrenalino (12. Februar 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Kauf ich Dir aber net ab Aldäär  Das ist doch gar net Deine Zeit! Gebs ruhig zu
> 
> Unn die Drejltuhr hab isch noch fest im Kopp geschbeischert



Doch, wägglisch! Isch schwör 
Ab und an kann ich das zu hause verkaufen, also so ne "frühe" Startzeit Sonntags. Nur halt net so oft. Aber, nun stehen die Chancen ja ganz gut daß ich dann ebbe des nächstemal debei bin wenns so um die Zeit rum los geht. Und mein Knie auch keine Mucke mehr macht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedRum05 (12. Februar 2009)

An die Trikotbesteller...


*Karsten13
Chaotenkind
Google
Lupo
RedRum05
[email protected]*


Falls noch jemand Trikots mitbestellen möchte - bitte schnellst möglich melden, so dass ich dann bald die fertige Excel Liste an owayo übermitteln kann. Danke!


----------



## Google (12. Februar 2009)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Doch, wägglisch! Isch schwör


 So, so 

In den Höhenlagen meines Heimatreviers liegen ja richtige Schneepackungen. Auch wenn ich den Winter nicht mehr sehen kann....Scheewars im Wald 

Grüße 

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (12. Februar 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Danke mein Schatz


Ach gern geschehen, Du weis ich teile immer gern mit Dir mein Bett 

Ob mir am Sonntag nach Spacken zumute ist weis ich noch nicht und entscheide ich spontan. Hier gibt es ein Alternativprogramm ab *DR-Sprendlingen, Lindenplatz:*

_*Sonntag, 15. Februar, 10 â 14 Uhr
MTB: Frankenstein *****  70 km, 800 HÃ¶henmeter, hÃ¼gelig*
Nach der fast ebenen Anfahrt wollen wir unsere noch wintermÃ¼den Beine mal am Frankenstein belasten. Hier gibt es auch kurze fahrtechnische Schmankerln. Nach der flotten Abfahrt gehtâs Ã¼ber Kranichstein durch den KoberstÃ¤dter Wald zurÃ¼ck. Tempo und ggf. Einkehr auf Wunsch der Teilnehmer._

Edith meint: Ich solle den Startplatz noch zufÃ¼hgen ;-)


----------



## theobviousfaker (12. Februar 2009)

Hey das klingt gut! Wo genau isn da Abfahrt?  Und will mich jemand aufgabeln falls ich mich da net so gut auskenn?


----------



## loti (13. Februar 2009)

*Sonntag, 15. Februar, 10  14 Uhr
MTB: Frankenstein  *
Die Abfahrt ist in Dreieich-Sprendlingen, Lindenplatz.
Wenn jemand unterwegs dazu kommen will, soll er sich anmelden. Ich mach jetzt mal einen LMB, obwohl ich nicht der Tourguide bin. Aber unsere Jungs habens nicht so mit dem Internet.
Gruß
loti


----------



## Chaotenkind (13. Februar 2009)

So, und wir wollen am Samstag mal zur Burg Breuberg. Ca. 80 km ab Hanau (Druckhaus) und gemütliche 300 HM.
Genaue Abfahrtszeit stellen wir erst heute am späten Abend rein, wird aber so zwischen 9:00 Uhr und 10:00 liegen damit wir (nach einem kleinen Süppchen zum Aufwärmen auf der Burg und dem trocknen der Klamotten) gegen 15:00 Uhr wieder daheim sind.

Grüsse
Bikehoilic und Chaotenkind


----------



## Google (13. Februar 2009)

Ei da zeichnen sich ja wieder jede Menge Tourenangebote zu unterschiedlichsten Zeiten ab 

Aber ich werde wohl bei Klingenberg bleiben müssen: Samstag kann ich net und ich habs Gefühl son ne längere Spackinrunde ist jetzt genau das Richtige für mich. "Ein bisserl auf Puls kommen" hatte ich schon gestern und es ging schon wieder ganz gut....

Zur Burg Frankenstein reizt mich zwar auch, aber 70 Km und 800 Hm, vielmals im Schnee....ich waas ja net 

Außerdem brauch ich ein ordentliches Stück Kuchen 

Jungs und Mädels, ich wünsch allen Viel Spass am WE


----------



## Google (13. Februar 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ach gern geschehen, Du weis ich teile immer gern mit Dir mein Bett


Der Dank gebührt ganz alleine *meinem *! Schatzi !!  Die lässt mich doch glatt *MIT DIR *weg!


----------



## Kedi (13. Februar 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Ei da zeichnen sich ja wieder jede Menge Tourenangebote zu unterschiedlichsten Zeiten ab
> ....
> 
> Jungs und Mädels, ich wünsch allen Viel Spass am WE



Ich auch   .
Vielleicht trifft man den ein oder anderen, aber Richtung Darmstadt bestimmt nicht  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kedi (13. Februar 2009)

Ne Frage:

Muss wieder ein Kettenblatt auswechseln und suche von 
Shimano M960, 4-Arm, die mit den 44 Zähnen.

Kennt jemand einen günstigen Anbieter im Netz ?


----------



## Erdi01 (13. Februar 2009)

Kedi schrieb:


> Ne Frage:
> 
> Muss wieder ein Kettenblatt auswechseln und suche von
> Shimano M960, 4-Arm, die mit den 44 Zähnen.
> ...



... schlechte Karten. Am günstigsten kommst Du noch mit T.A. weg.


----------



## theobviousfaker (13. Februar 2009)

Ich kann TA-Blätter auch empfehlen. Habs mittlere getauscht und es schaltet sich wesentlich besser und - wens interessiert - leichter isses au noch.

Ach ja der Schnee  Wie siehts denn aus auf der Burg Frankenstein? Brauch man da Spikes? Hab ich gar nich dran gedacht  aber so hoch is das doch da gar nich oder?


----------



## HelixBonus (14. Februar 2009)

Bei mir ist mangels verfügbarer Räder nur spacken angesagt. Plane ab FFM Mainkur 3 Stunden mittleres Tempo den Main rauf und runter. Startzeit ca 11:00 Uhr. Wer sich anschließen will...
Grüße
Oliver


----------



## Erdi01 (14. Februar 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Ach ja der Schnee  Wie siehts denn aus auf der Burg Frankenstein? Brauch man da Spikes? Hab ich gar nich dran gedacht  aber so hoch is das doch da gar nich oder?


Franky liegt auf 380 Metern. Schau Dir die Bilder vom Hahnekamm im Wölfefred an, sieht auf dem Franky dann auch nicht wesentlich anders aus  Ich werde morgen spikesbereift mit dem Hardtail starten, kann nur noch an der Uhrzeit scheitern wenn ich nicht rechtzeitig aus den Federn komme ... dann gibt's immer noch Plan B, Spacken.


----------



## Google (14. Februar 2009)

Alles wird gut.

Ich bleib bei der Klingenbergtour. Ein Snowride reizt mich zwar auch aber ich brauch lang und nicht so hochtourig. Schnee und Sonnenschein hab ich heute schon vorsorglich mit der Familie getankt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (14. Februar 2009)

Shit, dann muss ich Franky wohl absagen  Danke für den Hinweise Erdi.


----------



## Erdi01 (15. Februar 2009)

Zur Klarstellung: Du braucht weder für Franky, Hahnenkamm oder Feldberg Spikes, höchstens für alles dazwischen. Alles was übern Tag getaut oder angetaut ist, ist mittlerweile zu Eis erstarrt


----------



## theobviousfaker (15. Februar 2009)

"Höchstens" für alles dazwischen?  Entschuldige, ich blick das gerade nicht. Aber wenn da wirklich so viel Schnee liegt wie auf den Fotos dann liegt da zwischendurch sicherlich auch viel festgefrorener Schnee, so wie du schreibst. Da hab ich weniger Lust drauf.. also morgen Taunus, kann wohl genauso enden aber dann isses ja auch wieder wurscht.


----------



## Erdi01 (15. Februar 2009)

Sooo viel Schnee lag nun nicht auf dem Franky, hatte mehr erwartet und erhofft 







​
Wir waren auf den Spuren von Frankenstein, dem Burgen- und Vogesenweg unterwegs. Die Spikes waren aber die richtige Entscheidung, Zwei von Zehn oder Elf, die wir waren, waren auf Spikes problemlos unterwegs. Ein paar vom Rest haben sich langgemacht  80KM und über 1100HM, das war grenzwertig. Ich merk deutlich, dass ich kaum fahre. Bin fast im Eimer, aber nur fast, konnte mich gerade noch so am Rand festhalten  Ach ja, und Pause gab's KEINE ...


----------



## Rinna (15. Februar 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Wir waren auf den Spuren von Frankenstein, dem Burgen- und Vogesenweg unterwegs. Die Spikes waren aber die richtige Entscheidung ...


Eisbären auf meinem Hausberg 
Eigentlich eine gute Gelegenheit mal wieder mitzufahren, aber ihr seid mir viel zu früh aus euren Höhlen geklettert 
Drum ging es bei mir "nur" auf den Melibokus und Spikes habe ich nicht gebraucht 
Schönen Abend
Corinna
Eisbärensympathisantin


----------



## Erdi01 (15. Februar 2009)

Rinna schrieb:


> Eisbären auf meinem Hausberg


Ja genau und da oben stehen ja nur noch Ruinen, warum hast Du den alles kaputt gemacht 

Mehr Bilder gibt's auf Flickr. @Red, Du bist nun auch dabei  Und wer kennt IHN hier, er möchte auch unserer Gruppenseite beitreten


----------



## SteelManni (15. Februar 2009)

Hallo @ all

na da hats an unserem Hausberg Hahnenkamm aber mehr 
"weißes Zeug ghabt"!

Und das ganze ohne Spikes!!  

Ich war gestern mit Barracuda unterwegs, hat echt laune gemacht auch wenn es teilweise sehr schwer oder nur zu Fuss voran ging!
Grüße
SteelManni


----------



## Sakir (16. Februar 2009)

SteelManni schrieb:


> Ich war gestern mit Barracuda unterwegs, hat echt laune gemacht auch wenn es teilweise sehr schwer oder nur zu Fuss voran ging!
> Grüße
> SteelManni



huhu

das glaube ich dir aufs Wort...
bei mir zuhause ist ein Fahren unmöglich, der Schnee liegt so hoch, das 
er bis zur Narbe kommt... 
nachdem ich mehrmals ungewollt anderen Fahrspuren gefolgt bin und
dadurch den Schnee aus nähester Nähe gesehen habe, bin ich daheim 
auf die Rolle gegangen ))

Grüße aus dem tiefen Spessart

Michael


----------



## Chaotenkind (16. Februar 2009)

Ja, wems vorgestern und gestern nicht genug Schnee war, der kann ja heute aus dem vollen schöpfen! 

Wir hatten am Samstag nicht ganz so viel Schnee, es ging auch ohne Spikes ganz gut. Ab und zu ein leichtes "schwimmen", lt. Bikeholic, alles nur Einbildung, ha, ha. Ich halluziniere doch nicht wenn ich auf dem Bike sitze. Zumindest fühlte es sich für mich sehr real an!

Wir habens zum Glück nicht so übertrieben wie manch andere. Nach knapp 58 km war ich wieder daheim, hat auch gereicht, im Wald wars schattig und demzufolge ziemlich frisch! 

Ich wills jetzt warm und trocken haben!!! Sofort! Mir reicht es!


----------



## Google (16. Februar 2009)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Ich wills jetzt warm und trocken haben!!! Sofort! Mir reicht es!


 He, he...Noch 2 Wochen und 3 Tage..........nur noch ein Wimpernschlag 

Ich war gestern auch ohne Spikes bis Klingenberg unterwegs. Ich hab auch gar keine  Das Kuchenangebot hat sich wieder sehen lassen können. Entspannt saß ich im Kaffee und schlürfte meinen Cappucino bei einem Joghurtjumbostreusel 

Die längere Spackingtour scheint für meine Haxen genau das Richtige gewesen zu sein. Seit Anfang letzter Woche scheint sich eeeendlich ein Positivtrend bei mir abzuzeichen. Jetzt darf mir die krankgeschriebene Bazillenschleuder, die daheim auf mich wartet, bloß keinen Strich durch die Rechnung machen 

Grüzi

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (17. Februar 2009)

> Google schrieb:
> 
> 
> > He, he...Noch 2 Wochen und 3 Tage..........nur noch ein Wimpernschlag
> > Google


 
Das will hier keiner wissen!

Grüße an die Bazillenschleuder, sie soll ihren Job machen!

Nichts für Ungut, aber ein bißchen Spass muss sein.

Mampf gab es übrigens für mich auch, aber erst am Abend. Erst ein schönes großes Stück gedeckten Apfelkuchen, dann ne Tortilla, dann Gambas....und anschließend den vollen Ranzen ins Bett gepackt!

Grüsse
Chaotenkind


----------



## Erdi01 (17. Februar 2009)

*Das kann man nicht oft genug posten !!!*​


Eggbuster schrieb:


>





mzaskar schrieb:


> um was geht es eigentlich bei dieser "Rinne" Geschichte  bitte eine kurze "management summary"





Erdi01 schrieb:


> Schau's Dir einfach an ... Wo ist der Ton - geklaut - oder wie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rinna (18. Februar 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Rinne ist GEIL, Rinne rules 4 EVER, eigentlich muß man am 01. März da hin



Gute Idee! 

CU
Corinna
Eisbärensympathisantin


----------



## BlackTrek (18. Februar 2009)

Ja, wo ist denn der Ton zu diesem Video??? 

"This video contains an audio track that has not been authorized by WMG. The audio has been disabled. "
Soso.

Irgendwie juckt mich gerade was... 

Am 1.3. kann ich da leider  nicht hinkommen. Da bin ich schon auf dieser Insel da vor Spanien, wie hiess sie gleich noch...


----------



## Google (19. Februar 2009)

Grüzi

da für den Samstag die Wetteraussichten gar nicht so schlecht sind, haben ich vor nochmal die Klingenbergtour zu fahren. Wenn es die Wetterverhältnisse nicht zulassen, dann drehen wir halt früher ab. 

Sonntags kann ich nicht und zu einem Schlammbad am Samstag hab ich keine Lust, deshalb wieder Klingenberg 

Wer fährt mit? 

Grüße

Google


----------



## Chaotenkind (19. Februar 2009)

> Google schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Sonntags kann ich nicht und zu einem Schlammbad am Samstag hab ich keine Lust, deshalb wieder Klingenberg
> ...


 
Schade, muss am Samstag arbeiten.
Hab gestern nachmittag mal nach dem Zustand auf der Hohen Straße geschaut, dachte, es müsste jetzt doch allmählich wieder gut sein mit dem Dreck.
Kann man immer noch vergessen, außer, man steht auf Schlammbad . 
Es sind zwar nicht mehr so viele Schlammabschnitte, aber die noch da sind reichen völlig aus um sich von Kopf bis Fuß einzusauen.

Hab wieder ausgesehen wie ein Sch****! Und das Bike erst .

Gruß
Chaotenkind


----------



## Google (19. Februar 2009)

Such Dir nen neuen Job  

Tss, Samstagsarbeit sollte verboten werden!!


----------



## Chaotenkind (19. Februar 2009)

> Google schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Such Dir nen neuen Job
> ...


 
Sehr witzisch! Nicht alle Jobs im ÖD gehen halt von Montagmorgen bis Freitagmittag. Wenn bei euch mal etwas in der Richtung 20 Stunden pro Woche bei vollen Gehalt frei wird, sag mir Bescheid. Da hätte ich dann jede Menge Zeit zum biken und auch die Kohle um mir öfters mal ein neues Bike zu gönnen!

Grüsse
Chaotenkind


----------



## Erdi01 (19. Februar 2009)

*@Google, Blacky*, Hm ... Samstag könnt ich eigentlich mitfahren. Da könnten wir mal bequatschen was wir unten fahren wollen. 

Randa ist für mich schon mal gesetzt, da muß ich nochmal hin 

Oder wir ...


			
				Dr. Faust schrieb:
			
		

> Ach, Du Assi, Du fährst!? Das wusste ich gar nicht! Ich gönns Dir nicht, ich bin nur neidisch. Pah!


 ... Assis legen uns gleich an den Pool und lassen uns die Sonne auf den Pelz brennen 

wenn sie den scheint


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackTrek (19. Februar 2009)

Sorry, Klingenberg ist für mich noch nichts. Mehr als gute zwei Stunden werde ich jetzt noch nicht fahren.

Aber ich hoffe, ich kann mich vor Ort soweit aufpäppeln, dass ich Euch dann nach Randa begleiten kann, wenn Ihr dazustosst...

Sonja, völlig untrainiert


----------



## Google (20. Februar 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Samstag könnt ich eigentlich mitfahren.


Dann mach doch 


Erdi01 schrieb:


> Da könnten wir mal bequatschen was wir unten fahren wollen.


 Ich habe nur zwei Wünsche: Einen Klassiker, den wir letztes Jahr nicht gefahren sind.... Und einmal bitte bis zum Kiosk mit Verlängerungsoption wenns gut geht  Ansonsten ists mir schnuppe. Wichtig sind mir die Pausen (Har,har ) und das man auch noch ein bisserl *wellnessen *kann. Können wir ja beim Bäcker besprechen.





Erdi01 schrieb:


> Oder wir ...
> 
> ... Assis legen uns gleich an den Pool und lassen uns die Sonne auf den Pelz brennen


Mal sehen......Wenn ichs wieder schaffe, dass meine Bronchien nicht mitspielen (Die Voraussetzungen sind ja mal wieder optimal in diesem Winter ) und ich dann noch ne  Magen-Darm-Irritation draufgesetzt bekomme, sind die Chancen nicht schlecht.



BlackTrek schrieb:


> Sorry, Klingenberg ist für mich noch nichts. Mehr als gute zwei Stunden werde ich jetzt noch nicht fahren.


Wir können ja ein Stückchen zusammen fahren? Was Du hast, hast Du (Kilometertechnisch) 

Grüße

Google


----------



## Google (20. Februar 2009)

Muß gerade feststellen, daß mein Pausenbedarf immens ist 



Google schrieb:


> .... Und einmal bitte bis zum Kiosk Pause mit Verlängerungsoption wenns gut geht .... Wichtig sind mir die Pausen (Har,har ) und das man auch noch ein bisserl *wellnessen * Pause kann. Können wir ja beim Bäcker Pause besprechen.


----------



## Rinna (20. Februar 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Randa ist für mich schon mal gesetzt, da muß ich nochmal hin





Google schrieb:


> Ich habe nur zwei Wünsche: Einen Klassiker, den wir letztes Jahr nicht gefahren sind....



Moin!
Welche Eisbären sind denn wann auf dem berühmten Eiland vor Spanien???
Ich verziehe mich am 7. März in die Sonne , hab genug von Eis und Schnee .
CU
Corinna
Eisbärensympathisantin


----------



## BlackTrek (20. Februar 2009)

28.2.-14.3. Ca´n Picafort


----------



## Google (20. Februar 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Klingenbergtour


 Also ich fahre *auf alle Fälle
* 

Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (20. Februar 2009)

Fährt morgen irgendwer im Gelände? Keine Lust auf Spacken  (und dann noch 5 Stunden!)

Bin zu allem bereit (nur net spacken )


----------



## Erdi01 (21. Februar 2009)

Moin *Google*, wir sehen uns in Seligenstadt ...

Moin *Rinna*, wir sehen uns auf Malle  Frank und ich sind vom 05.-10.03. unten, auch Can Picafort ...


----------



## Google (21. Februar 2009)

Moin Erdi01

nimm Dir mal Regenklamotten mit. Wird wohl immer mal wieder ein bisserl pieseln.


----------



## Rinna (21. Februar 2009)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> 28.2.-14.3. Ca´n Picafort





Erdi01 schrieb:


> Moin *Rinna*, wir sehen uns auf Malle  Frank und ich sind vom 05.-10.03. unten, auch Can Picafort ...




Ich bin vom 7.3.-15.3. (um die Ecke ) in Alcudia, also sollte einer gemeinsamen Ausfahrt nichts im Wege stehen! 

 auf Malle 

Corinna
Eisbärensympathisantin


----------



## Google (23. Februar 2009)

Moin, moin allerseits

@[email protected] Morgen solls ja endlich mal wieder etwas wärmer *und* trocken sein, so dass ich mit dem Rad auf die Arbeit fahre.

Wie siehts aus? 16:30 Rumpenheimer Fähre? 

@[email protected] Noch wer Lust auf Spacking bis circa Klein-Ostheim? Treffpunkt wäre im weiteren Verlauf 17:00 Uhr Druckhaus.

Grüße

Google


----------



## Chaotenkind (23. Februar 2009)

> Google schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Moin, moin allerseits
> ...


----------



## Google (23. Februar 2009)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> wenn es nicht regnet.


Wenn wir fahren scheint die Sonne!  Bis morsche


----------



## Chaotenkind (23. Februar 2009)

> Google schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wenn wir fahren scheint die Sonne!  Bis morsche


 
Na dann ist ja alles klar!


----------



## Chaotenkind (24. Februar 2009)

@instandcold

Hier etwas aus der Läufercommunity betr. Hunde und ihre Halter:


---------------------------------------------------------------------
Achilles' Verse: Hooligans auf vier Beinen
---------------------------------------------------------------------
Gewalttätig, dumm, inkontinent: Hunde sind eine Heimsuchung für jeden
Läufer, zumal deren Halter überforderte Streetworker sind, wie Achim
Achilles aus leidvoller Erfahrung weiß. Da hilft nur noch ein Flug
nach Sakon Nakon, wo man das Beste aus Hunden macht.
Den vollständigen Artikel erreichen Sie im Internet unter der URL
http://www.spiegel.de/sport/achilles/0,1518,607825,00.html


Grüsse von einer Ex-Läuferin


----------



## Erdi01 (24. Februar 2009)

Nun, so kommt man zu einem N8Ride  ... da helaubedingt um 12 h der Arbeitstag zu Ende war, habe *ich* kurzerhand mit *Google* einen Treffpunkt an der Gerbermühle in Offenbach vereinbart, dann haben wir *chaotenkind* aufgelesen, später noch *Bikeholic* und *Siam* vereinnahmt. Sie kamen uns entgegen, da wir in Zeitverug waren da Google die Luft ausging - und der will nach Malle -  Chaotenkind und ich waren so ins "Fachsimpeln" vertieft, dass wir gar nicht merkten, wie er wieder zu Luft kam  Letztendlich sind wir in der Fünfergruppe bis Dettingen, plötzlich war es dunkel - nicht wirklich - Mr. Flashlight Siam himself war dabei, wenns sein muß kann er ganz RheinMain ausleuchten. Durchs Rodgau, da klinkte er sich aus, gings nach Dtz, da habe ich mich ausgeklingt, der Rest sollte mittlerweile auch wieder den Hanaubereich erreicht haben ...

Alles gut, Nur Wilma ist jetzt sauer, die hätte auch mitgewollt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (24. Februar 2009)

Rinna schrieb:


> Ich bin vom 7.3.-15.3. (um die Ecke ) in Alcudia, also sollte einer gemeinsamen Ausfahrt nichts im Wege stehen!
> 
> auf Malle
> 
> ...


Das kriegen wir sicher hin 

Ich habe mir jetzt auch mal einen GPSies Account zugelegt und bin gerade dabei meine GPS-Daten da hoch zu schieben. Scheint ja eigentlich eine geniale Seite zu sein, da braucht man nix anderes mehr. 

*Wer ist denn da noch so registiert*  

Ich überlege ob ich einen eisbären-account schaffen soll, den man gemeinsam nutzen könnte und auch entsprechend auf der Eisbären-Homepage - sofern sie nochmal online geht - verlinken könnte.

*Was denken die GPS'ler unter uns K13, Rinna, Andreas, Lupo, Blacky, Loti, wer noch *:


----------



## Lupo (24. Februar 2009)

hab grad mal drin rumgestöbert, sind ja interessante strecken dabei eine beginnt ja direkt vor meiner haustür


----------



## Chaotenkind (25. Februar 2009)

Ja, bin zum Glück auch noch heil heimgekommen nach exakt 80 km und 3,5 h. War n guter 22er Schnitt.

Leider haben Bikeholic und mich am Schloss Philippsruhe in Hanau ne Gruppe von Ar*** mit Hunden der Marke goß und beißwütig aufgehalten. Die Köter ineinander verkeilt und verbissen, die Herrchen und Frauchen drum herum und an den Leinen gezerrt, was die Viecher nicht so wirklich interessiert hat. Dabei die volle Wegbreite blockiert.  Wir langsam rangerollt, geklingelt und... abgestiegen da null Reaktion. Und dann gingen die Pöbeleien los bis hin zu massiven Drohungen die Hunde auf uns zu hetzen und uns in den Main zu befördern. Wir wären ja viel zu schnell unterwegs (mein Tacho zeigte 6 km/h als wir rangerollt sind, beim Laufen schaff ich das doppelte!).
Typische Möchtegerne, dumm, stark, wasserdicht,erfolglos. Jeder von denen für sich allein hätte sich verpisst und vor Angst freihändig in die Hose gesch***. Schade dass solche Typen immer nur in Rudeln auftreten, denen möchte ich allen gerne mal einzeln und ohne Köter begegnen.... Hach, so ne schöne Prügelei 1:1 nehm ich gerne mal mit.

Zum Glück kam nach ein paar Minuten zufällig noch ein Mitglied meines Radhaus-Teams vorbei, da waren wir dann zu dritt, und da haben sich die 6 Ar*** flugs verpisst, allerdings nicht ohne noch ein paar Drohungen loszuwerden was uns passiert wenn sie uns wieder begegnen.

Leute passt Abends bloß auf in dieser Gegend. So wie die aussahen kamen die aus der besten Kesselstädter Wohngegend. Ich bin mir sicher dass die die Hunde nicht offiziell halten dürfen, keiner der Köter hatte ne Steuermarke am Halsband. Abgesehen davon würden weder Hund noch Herrchen den Wesenstest bestehen.

@erdi: also meine Wilma war zufrieden, dass sie an dem Ausritt teilnehmen durfte!


----------



## Google (25. Februar 2009)

Hi

es ist schade, dass der gestrige Nightride immer wieder von solchen Hundegeschichten überschattet wird. Gestern wars nämlich mal wieder richtig Klasse!! 

Wir werden uns wohl damit abfinden müssen, dass es immer mehr Hundehalter gibt, die sich nur mal ebenso einen Hund anlegen und vom Tuten und Blasen keine Ahnung haben ?? Vor allen Dingen sich null Gedanken machen, dass sie auch eine gewisse Verantwortung (gegenüber verschiedenen Personen/Tieren) übernehmen. Das fängt schon damit an, dass die meisten Hundehalter sich wie selbstverständlich (warum eigentlich?) das Recht herausnehmen, dass Ihre Hunde alle für die Allgemeinheit zugänglichen Erholungsgebiete/flächen/Plätze mit Schei§e zupflastern.. Mittlerweile kann man doch nirgends mehr ohne Aufzupassen durch Parks oder über Grünflächen gehen

Langes Thema......wir könnens eh nicht ändern. Ich mach soweit es geht weite Bögen wenn ich merk, dass es unangenehm werden kann 

Ich möchte folgendes auch nochmal betonen bevor sich die Falschen aufregen: Der Hund kann am wenigsten dafür. Ich selbst bin mit Schäferhunden aufgewachsen, sozusagen ein echter Wolfsjunge


----------



## Chaotenkind (25. Februar 2009)

> Google schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


----------



## Lanzelot (25. Februar 2009)

Bei solchen Leuten brauchts keinen Baseballschläger, sondern eher......das sag ich jetzt lieber nicht


----------



## Instantcold (25. Februar 2009)

So ich melde mich auch mal wieder 

@ google

habs eben erst gelesen, das du die woche gefahren bist. Ich war eben mit dem Bike unterwegs, wollte eigentlich zum Autohaus einer deutschen Marke fahren, aber irgendwie waren da ein paar WAB von Waldarbeitern zerstört worden und die haben förmlich eingeladen befahren zu werden.

Werde den Versuch mit dem Autohaus einer deutschen Marke wohl nächste woche nochmal in Angriff nehmen...

@ hundediskusionen 

Wie schon damals, ist meiner seits alles gesagt.

@ einfach so 

Ich werde jetzt wieder öfters fahren, habe auch eben gemerkt, das ich etwas zu warm angezogen war, aber zum ausziehen wollte ich nicht anhalten 


@ google, nochmal

Ich werde wenn es bei mir passt am Freitag nach der arbeit Spacken, interesse?? Wäre aber schon Mittags.

Grüße

Instantcold


----------



## Erdi01 (25. Februar 2009)

*@chaotenkind*, tzzz ... man könnte auch sagen euch sind zwei- und vierbeinige Hooligans begegnet  ... kennt ihr eigentlich schon die *zweirädrigen Hooligans*  Und NEIN ich habe keins, Ich kann mit der Sorte, gleich welcher Art nix anfangen ... :kotz:

*@all*, gestern kam kurz das Thema Airport N8Ride auf. Wenn Ihr mir sagt wann - also so ab 19h Dietzenbach, früher kann ich ja nicht - würde ich's mal anbieten ...


----------



## Google (26. Februar 2009)

Instantcold schrieb:


> @ google, nochmal
> 
> Ich werde wenn es bei mir passt am Freitag nach der arbeit Spacken, interesse?? Wäre aber schon Mittags.
> 
> ...


 Ich merk grad meine Beine, ich glaub die wollen ne Pause. Ich hab beschlossen 2 Tage zu pausieren und erst wieder am Samstag und dann nochmal am Montag zu fahren......und dann erst wieder in Malle 

Was ich hier noch fahre, darüber bin ich mir mom noch nicht schlüssig. Wenns was für die Allgemeinheit wird, werde ich informieren. Vielleicht mal wieder locker und ein bisserl länger rund ums Naturfreundehaus 

Mal sehen

Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (26. Februar 2009)

*



@all, gestern kam kurz das Thema Airport N8Ride auf. Wenn Ihr mir sagt wann - also so ab 19h Dietzenbach, früher kann ich ja nicht - würde ich's mal anbieten ...
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

[/QUOTE]* 

ok, wir melden uns diesbezüglich noch. Werde es am WE mit meinem Liebsten mal durchsprechen. Ich würde dann gleich mit dem Radl auf die Arbeit fahren, halt ein wenig später als sonst, so würde es ab 19:00 Uhr gut passen.

Grüsse Chaotenkind


----------



## karsten13 (27. Februar 2009)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Den vollständigen Artikel erreichen Sie im Internet unter der URL
> http://www.spiegel.de/sport/achilles/0,1518,607825,00.html



der Artikel ist so geil  ...
... und beim nächsten Pefferspray-Einsatz weiss ich schon meinen Satz:



			
				spiegel.de schrieb:
			
		

> Halter: "Ich zeig' Sie an, Sie Tierquäler."
> Läufer: Steckt das Pfefferspray wieder ein: "Das mach ich sonst nie. Ich wollte nur spielen."





Erdi01 schrieb:


> Was denken die GPS'ler unter uns K13, Rinna, Andreas, Lupo, Blacky, Loti, wer noch :



brauch ich net. Bastle eh im Moment an der Ecke, Beispiel.



Erdi01 schrieb:


> gestern kam kurz das Thema Airport N8Ride auf. Wenn Ihr mir sagt wann - also so ab 19h Dietzenbach, früher kann ich ja nicht - würde ich's mal anbieten ...



wäre mal wieder Zeit, aber mit der Runde hab ich immer noch Probleme 

n8,

Karsten.


----------



## Andreas (27. Februar 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> erdi01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe ja auch meinen eigenen Platz, um Touren zu speichern. Ein Account speziell für Eisbären Touren wäre natürlich sinnvoll.

@Karsten: Schöne Joomla Seite!

Das OSM Karten-API läuft ja leider nicht mit Firefox. Ich habe deshalb die OSM Cycle Map Karte erst mal mit dem Google-Maps API eingebunden:

OSM Cycle Map





karsten13 schrieb:


> erdi01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich wäre dabei, bin aber erst mal bis zum 7.3. zum Ski fahren in Ischgl/Galtür.


----------



## Lupo (27. Februar 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> brauch ich net. Bastle eh im Moment an der Ecke, Beispiel....



da fahr ich net mit, diese tour ignoriert die marmorsteine, des geht ja mal überhaupt net

aber den spruch aussm spiegelforum hab ich auch abgespeichert obwohl ich mit hunden net so das problem hab. (bin ja viel zu langsam um als jagdobjekt zu gelten) ich sprech die viecher immer nett an und animiere sie ggf ein stück mit zu laufen. vorallem hundehalter ohne leine finden das besonders lustig...

@andreas: viel spass beim schiafoan


----------



## Google (27. Februar 2009)

Lupo schrieb:


> ich sprech die viecher immer nett an und animiere sie ggf ein stück mit zu laufen.


Eigentlich ne gute Idee  So ein treuer Gesell an meiner Seite...von Offebach bis Aschaffebursch


----------



## Everstyle (27. Februar 2009)

M0in,

ein klein wenig off-topic hier, aber ich hoffe ihr verzeit es mir.

Mein Kollege will seine Bike loswerden und hat mich darum gebeten hier mal nachzufragen, vlt. gibt es ja Interesse oder ihr kennt jemanden der zur Zeit ein neues Bike sucht (über Erfahrungen mit dem Biken kann ich auch ausgefragt werden; immerhin fahre ich meine Gurke schon über ein Jahr). Wenn ja, dann einfach den Link in der Signatur folgen. 

Gruß

Everstyle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (27. Februar 2009)

@[email protected] Wer hat Lust auf ne *lockere *Geländetour mit Kaffeepause??

Start 11:00 Druckhaus, 11:25 Uhr Parbucht B8.

Es geht rüber zum Fernblick, vielleicht auch über Hemsbach zum Hahnenkamm und wieder zurück ins Buchberg/Barbarossagebiet. Ich habe vor einige Steigungen zu nehmen allerdings in einem sehr moderaten Tempo. Eilig habe ich es erst wieder in der wärmeren Jahreszeit, wer morgen also vorpreschen will, sollte sich woanders anschließen  Ich werde 3 Stunden am Stück fahren, bevor ich ins Naturfreundhaus zum Streusel essen einfalle  Danach gehts wieder heim gen Heimat. Die reine Fahrzeit wird also 4 Stunden betragen.

Wer mit möchte hier im Thread melden, einen LMB gibts keinen 

@[email protected] Die haben gerade Warnstufe 5!! Und es wird wärmer!!. Hoffentlich könnt Ihr auch gescheit Ski fahren. 

Grüße und wer weiß, bis morsche im Wald 


Google


----------



## 8november2002 (27. Februar 2009)

Achtung: "FRISCHLING"

Ich wohne in der Nähe vom Fernblick und würde gerne bei euch mal eine Runde mitfahren. Wann seid Ihr ca. am Fernblick bzw. fahrt ihr die Birkenhainer an den Tennisplätzen vorbei oder von wo kommt ihr?

MfG Thomas


----------



## Google (27. Februar 2009)

8november2002 schrieb:


> Achtung: "FRISCHLING"
> 
> Ich wohne in der Nähe vom Fernblick und würde gerne bei euch mal eine Runde mitfahren. Wann seid Ihr ca. am Fernblick bzw. fahrt ihr die Birkenhainer an den Tennisplätzen vorbei oder von wo kommt ihr?
> 
> MfG Thomas


Hi Thomas. Kennst Du den Golfplatz Hof Trages? Wenn Du da die Landstr. weiter Richtung Oberrodenbach fährst, geht gleich links am Waldrand ein Weg rein mit Parkplatz im Wald. Das ist eigentlich der beste Treffpunkt, weil ich mich noch nicht so genau festlegen möchte wo es lang geht. 12:00 Uhr dort müßte eigentlich klappen. Geb mir doch mal Deine Handynummer falls Du mit möchtest. Wegen Verspätung oder Ähnlichem. Meine Nr.: 01577/2888787

Ich schau heuteabend und morgenvormittag nochmal rein

Grüße

Frank


----------



## Erdi01 (27. Februar 2009)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> *
> ok, wir melden uns diesbezüglich noch. Werde es am WE mit meinem Liebsten mal durchsprechen. Ich würde dann gleich mit dem Radl auf die Arbeit fahren, halt ein wenig später als sonst, so würde es ab 19:00 Uhr gut passen.
> 
> Grüsse Chaotenkind*


*



karsten13 schrieb:



			wäre mal wieder Zeit, aber mit der Runde hab ich immer noch Probleme 

n8,

Karsten.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....




Andreas schrieb:



			Ich wäre dabei, bin aber erst mal bis zum 7.3. zum Ski fahren in Ischgl/Galtür.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


... und ich selber werde auch erst nach Malle, also jenseits vom 10.03. den AitportN8Ride anbieten (können) ...

@WE, da werde ich wohl spontan irgendwann los machen. Will noch mal den Edge ausprobieren.

Am Sonntag gibt's noch was in Dietzenbach: "wir treffen uns am Sonntag, den 1.3.2009 um 10:00 Uhr bei Reinhold Schäfer, Langgässer Str. 13 in Dietzenbach zu einer 2,5 bis 3 h MTB Tour bei frühlingshaften Temperaturen (hoffentlich) durch die Wälder."*


----------



## Rinna (27. Februar 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Am Sonntag gibt's noch was in Dietzenbach: ...



... und ich wollte an folgendes erinnern:





 

Corinna
Eisbärensympathisantin


----------



## karsten13 (28. Februar 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ... und ich selber werde auch erst nach Malle, also jenseits vom 10.03. den AitportN8Ride anbieten (können) ...



... dann werde ich erst ab dem 24.03. mitfahren können 



Andreas schrieb:


> Ich habe ja auch meinen eigenen Platz, um Touren zu speichern. Ein Account speziell für Eisbären Touren wäre natürlich sinnvoll.



[Sarkasmus=on]

für die (mittlerweile) 3 Touren im Jahr?

[Sarkasmus=off]



Andreas schrieb:


> @Karsten: Schöne Joomla Seite!



danke  , hat mich auch genug Nerven gekostet ...



Andreas schrieb:


> Das OSM Karten-API läuft ja leider nicht mit Firefox.



Hab das OpenLayersApi benutzt, das geht auch mit Firefox.

n8,

Karsten.


----------



## Erdi01 (1. März 2009)

Was ein herrlicher Tag heute  

Erst wollte es nicht, dann habe ich's doch überredet und das *Bad Boy *ist zum ersten Mal auf die Straße gerollt. Und dann ... wollte es nicht mehr runter ... erst als die Dämmerung hereinbrach hatte es sich überreden lassen so langsam nach Hause zurollen


----------



## theobviousfaker (1. März 2009)

Ging mir heute genauso! Endlich keine Jacke mehr an. Und der begrenzende Faktor war das verfügbare Tageslicht  Geil!

Leider sagt die Wettervorhersage einen steten Abstieg bis runter auf 0° an  da wirst närrisch!


----------



## RedRum05 (1. März 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Was ein herrlicher Tag heute



Frühlingsgefühle !​
Bei mir war heute der begrenzende Faktor die Zeit - leider.
Dafür war der Ausstecher mit dem Renner nach Ober-Klingen/ Otzberg sehr willkommen bei den Temperaturen. Aufm Rückweg Belgischerkreisel und bei einem Schnitt von 45 - 48 Km/h die Beine frei gefahren 

@theobviousfaker...
wer wird denn hier gleich so schwarz mahlen?
Also da wo ich wohne wird es die Woche nicht mehr kälter als 7°C und Dienstag, Mittwoch könnten sogar noch zwei richtig gute Tage werden!


----------



## theobviousfaker (1. März 2009)

In zwei Wochen solls hier mal tagsüber 1° werden, das Wetter wird rückfällig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackTrek (1. März 2009)

Also hier ist das Wetter auch sehr schön. Bin heute sogar in kurzer Radhose unterwegs gewesen. Ich hab aber den Eindruck, generell ist hier deutlich weniger los als die Jahre zuvor.
Mir solls recht sein. 

Ich bin heute mal ein paar "Ecovies" abgefahren, die ich noch nicht kannte. "Ecovies" sind gut geteerte Wirtschaftswege, die abseits von den Hauptverkehrsadern durch die Landschaft gehen. Und von den grossen Radgruppen sind sie nicht frequentiert, so dass man ungeniert mit einem Poser-Rennrad drauf herumtrödeln kann.


Und genau das hab ich heute getan. Wobei nach so langer Trainingsabstinenz auch eine 3,5h Ausfahrt ganz schön spürbar wird. Mensch, Mensch, ich muss echt wieder mehr fahren!  Immerhin hatte ich vor meiner Abreise noch ein 29er Ritzelpaket besorgt; das hilft doch ungemein. 

Es ist übrigens sehr grün hier. Wie ich hörte hat es hier im Winter viel geregnet. Man sieht auch, dass die Wasserbecken an den Feldern alle bis obenhin voll sind. Das ist sicher ein Segen für die Leute hier. Normalerweise ist ja eher Wassermangel ein Problem.

Mitte der Woche soll es hier auch zu regnen anfangen. Naja, wir werden sehen.

Viele Grüsse aus Mallorca
Eure REisebärin


----------



## Instantcold (2. März 2009)

Lupo schrieb:


> aber den spruch aussm spiegelforum hab ich auch abgespeichert obwohl ich mit hunden net so das problem hab. (bin ja viel zu langsam um als jagdobjekt zu gelten) ich sprech die viecher immer nett an und animiere sie ggf ein stück mit zu laufen. vorallem hundehalter ohne leine finden das besonders lustig...



Erst gestern gesehen, höhe Seligenstadt und ich musste lachend stehen bleiben und die Besitzer waren darüber nicht sehr erfreut


----------



## Chaotenkind (2. März 2009)

Jaa, das Leben ist schön.
Samstag nochmal gemütlich am Main entlang gerollt und Sonntag auf die Hohe Straße und Richtung Ronneburg durch die Wälder geschossen.
Es geht noch , nen 20er Schnitt haben wir hinbekommen. Nur der Gegenwind auf der Rückfahrt war noch ein wenig frisch!
Das kommt davon wenn man sich von der Sonne verleiten und die Jacke daheim lässt.

Und dann wollte ich heute morgen mit dem Rad zur Arbeit...Regen! 
Na vielleicht ist es morgen mittag trocken, so dass man wenigstens eine kleine Feierabenrunde drehen kann.

Eine schöne Woche Jungs und Mädels!


----------



## Google (2. März 2009)

Tach auch 

Zum Thema Frühling kann ich nur sagen, dass ich erst mal den März rumgehen lass, bevor ich irgendwelche Gefühle entwickle.

Ansonsten ist die heutige Wetterlage anscheinend besser als erwartet.

*Wer hat Lust auf heutige, spontane Tour???:

Am Main entlang bis Karlstein, dann gehts rüber zum Elend oder der Rückersbacher. Evtl. noch hoch bis zum Hahnenkamm, gleicher Weg zurück, falls instant mitfahren kann. Ansonsten übern Hahnenkamm, Michelbacher Hütte, X 11er, B 8 Parkplatz, Steinheim zurück.

Startzeit ist schon 16:30 Uhr!!  

Bei Interesse mich bitte anrufen oder SMS  01577/2888787*


Grüße

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (4. März 2009)

Bin ich froh, dass HIER die nächsten Tage Mistwetter gemeldet ist, da lässt es sich auf MALLE gleich doppelt so gut aushalten. Und tschüss ...


----------



## Rinna (4. März 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ... da lässt es sich auf MALLE gleich doppelt so gut aushalten. Und tschüss ...



  
Noch 2 Tage und der Rest von heute!!! 

  


Corinna
Ab Samstag auch auf Malle


----------



## RedRum05 (4. März 2009)

Pah! Ihr seid Feiglinge... 
- und ich bin neidisch... 

Wünsche euch richtig gutes Wetter und viel Spaß auf Malle!

Heute noch mal die letzten Sonnenstrahlen aufm Renner ausgenutzt, bevor uns ab morgen wieder die deutsche Wetterrealität einholt


----------



## Google (4. März 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> .....da lässt es sich auf MALLE gleich doppelt so gut aushalten. Und tschüss ...





*D I T O O O ! ! !*​





Tschö


----------



## loti (7. März 2009)

Als Kontrastprogramm zu den Mallorca-Radlern mache ich morgen eine Regen- und Windtour nach Ginsheim am Rhein. Dort Mittagspause in der Altrhein-Schänke.
 *Abfahrt 
9 Uhr, Sprendlingen, Lindenplatz
9.30 Uhr Langen, Lutherplatz*
90 km, eben
Rückkehr ca. 17 Uhr 
Gruß
loti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackTrek (7. März 2009)

Hier ists wolkenlos und ca. 18°....


----------



## Andreas (9. März 2009)

Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Die haben gerade Warnstufe 5!! Und es wird wärmer!!. Hoffentlich könnt Ihr auch gescheit Ski fahren.
> 
> Google



Schnee hatten wir genug und auch 4 Tage Sonne. Die Warnstufe 5 galt nur für Wanderer abseits der Pisten. 










karsten13 schrieb:


> danke  , hat mich auch genug Nerven gekostet ...
> 
> Hab das OpenLayersApi benutzt, das geht auch mit Firefox.
> 
> ...



Aber nur mit dem Firefox 3.0 habe ich gerade festgestellt.


Allen Malleristies wünsche ich viele Radkilometer und grüsst mir die Sa Calobra


----------



## karsten13 (9. März 2009)

Andreas schrieb:


> Schnee hatten wir genug und auch 4 Tage Sonne.







Andreas schrieb:


> Aber nur mit dem Firefox 3.0 habe ich gerade festgestellt.



nö. In der Firma hab ich Firefox 2.x, lässt sich auch damit problemlos aufrufen (z. Bsp. Erdi's Obernburg Tour). Allerdings hab ich noch net rausgefunden, warum das OpenLayers-Scipt momentan so lahm ist  .

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Rinna (10. März 2009)

Hallo Erdi, hallo Google!
Na, was macht das kalte Deutschland ?
Ich hoffe ihr habt ein wenig Sonne im Handgepäck, denn hier ist es heute etwas wolkiger gewesen.
Vielen Dank für die nette Ausfahrt auf der Insel, mit dem Eisbärenexpress






und natürlich dem Kaffee am Hafen 









Bis bald 
Corinna
Eisbärensympathisantin


----------



## Google (11. März 2009)

*Moin allerseits 

@[email protected] Also hier hat sich nicht Grundlegendes geändert. Außer vielleicht, dass es jetzt anstatt schneit, nun dauerhaft regnet.

Mallorca dieses Jahr...bedingt durch den harten Winter...bedingt durch die spontane Möglichkeit kurzfristig nach Mallorca fahren zu dürfen (Danke mein Schatzi )...war wie ein schöner Frühlingstraum...*

*Blühende Wiesen ...in gelb*






*Blühende Wiesen ...in weiß* Man glaubt es kaum: Gänseblümchen 





*...Saftiggrüne Aussichten* 





*...Geniessen!!! * 









*Ob ich jetzt Probleme mit dem netten Wetter hierzulande bekomme  Ich glaube nicht. Es war ja nur ein Traum 

Grüße

Google*


----------



## Lupo (11. März 2009)

schön isses da



Google schrieb:


>




und erdis hautfarbe hat sich seinem trikot angepasst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (11. März 2009)

... wer hatt da was gegen mein Trikot ... wenn ich schon auf so nem Cube platznehmen muß, muß wenigstens das Trikot was mit Cannondale zu tun haben  Und meine vornehme Blässe habe ich mir dank Lichtschutzfaktor 20 auch erhalten 

Ansonsten brauch ich Googels Worten nichts mehr hinzuzufühgen  

Den Norden der Insel, also auch Sa Calobra haben wir dieses Jahr außen vor gelassen  ... Warum  ... stand im Vorfeld schon hier Wir haben uns ausschließlich das Landesinnere vorgenommen, aber auch dort mit Randa, Sant Salvador (siehe Googles Bilder) und den Wellen drumherrum kommt man locker auf tausende von Höhenmetern.

Aber das allerbeste jeden Tag auf Malle war ... der Wetterbericht aus Deutschland


----------



## Google (11. März 2009)

@[email protected] Wo seins eigentlich Deine Bilder  Ich schau schon den ganzen Tag auf Flickr  

*@[email protected] * Erdi01 und ich haben am Wochenende vor eine Tour mit dem Mtb/Crosser im Spessart - allerdings vorwiegend auf Asphalt -, zu fahren. Angedacht war die Hohl, der Molkenberg, bzw. was in der Nähe ist. Geschwindigkeit wird angepasst. Mom ist der Samstag aufgrund der Wetterlage hoch im Kurs. Hat jemand Interesse von Euch mitzufahren?? Vielleicht mache mer  noch einen LMB-Eintrag. Schaun mer mal...

Erdi01, welche Uhrzeit wäre Dir recht?

Zu den Tourenangeboten in der Zukunft: Ich habe mir vorgenommen ab April wieder regelmäßig (auch im LMB) etwas anzubieten. Mom machts ja net so einen großen Sinn . An den We`s geht hier auf alle Fälle ein Eisbärenangebot, unter der Woche mindestens ein Spackingangebot von mir. Zusätzlich geländemäßig unter der Woche, muß ich von meiner Fitness abhängig machen. Ich muß halt schauen wie ich die (hoffentlich regelmäßig absolvierten) Fahrten zur Arbeit verdaue. Da brauchs immer ein bißchen Anlaufzeit. Sicherlich werde ich an den einen oder anderen WE HIER!!  auch ne Rennertour anbieten. Ich hab mir sagen lassen, daß nicht wenige Mtbler auch Renner fahren  Das alles schon mal vorab als Info...DER APRIL IST NICHT MEHR WEIT!! 

Und des hab ich auch wieder gefunden  Das mach richtig Spass auf mehr!!  Sonja, echt geil 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U2Un9ngV_9c"]YouTube - EisbÃ¤ren the fast way[/ame]

Grüße

Google


----------



## theobviousfaker (11. März 2009)

Klingt gut Google, ich glaub ich schließ mich an.


----------



## Chaotenkind (12. März 2009)

Ja, klingt wirklich gut.

Werde mich, wenn die Uhrzeit feststeht, aber kurzfristig entscheiden müssen, daher leider keine feste Zusage.

Mein neues Radl ist seit Dienstag da und es ist immer noch ein wenig dran zu schrauben (Gabel, Kurbel, Schaltung, Lenker, Vorbau, Sattelstütze und das Umspeichen der Laufräder ist schon erledigt). Die Restarbeiten sollten eigentlich am Freitag erledigt werden und da am Samstag das Wetter gut sein soll wollte ich es da probefahren damit die notwendigen Einstellungen erledigt werden können.

Da ich aber erst heute nachmittag die Entscheidung treffen kann ob noch Austausch Bremsanlage (vermutl. ja) und welche Pedalen jetzt montiert werden sollen (XTR immer noch nicht lieferbar, ich krieg nen Föhn), könnte es allerdings sein, dass es am Samstag nicht fertig ist wenn die Brocken erst später eintreffen. Dann würde ich den Wolf satteln und gerne mitkommen.

Grüsse
Chaotenkind


----------



## Chaotenkind (12. März 2009)

@google:
eh ich es vergesse, wann gibt es denn dein aktuelles Gewicht im Abnehmforum?
Lese amüsiert mit, ja ja ich weiß, das ist jetzt gemein.


----------



## Google (12. März 2009)

@Theobviousfaker, [email protected] Würd mich freuen wenn Ihr dabei seid  Jetzt muß ich nur noch wissen wann sich der Erdi01 aussem Bett schälen wird 

@[email protected] Die  derzeitigen Ergebnisse meiner Diätbemühungen werden noch streng geheim gehalten ........Nun, bislang habe ich eher Erfolge in der Superkompensation verbuchen können. Jetzt nach Malle, am kommenden Montag, werde ich wieder mein Gewicht offiziell posten. Wir können ja alle am Samstag anhand des Lebensobjektes Vermutungen über das zu erwartende Montagsgewicht anstellen 

Grüße

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (12. März 2009)

*@Google*, ich denke so um 12 h könnte man starten. D.h. 12:45 h Seligenstadt 13 h Dettingen ...

Mallebilder habe ich gar nicht so viele, werde ich die Tage mal hochladen.


----------



## Google (12. März 2009)

Was?  Um wieviel Uhr? Mit so einer späten Startzeit hab ich nicht gerechnet. Ok, ausnahmsweise  Mein Bike ist eh versaut, dann mach ichs eben erst am Samstagvormittag....

Wo stehste? Wo steht der Rest?

Grüße

Google


----------



## BlackTrek (12. März 2009)

Malle-Bilder? Ich hab leider den Fotoapparat zuhause vergessen und kann nur mit Handy-Bildern dienen.

Das Wetter ist noch deutlich besser geworden. Nur über den kalten Wind könnte man noch meckern.

Ich bin meinen Nebenstrecken treu geblieben und  heute meine Binissalem-Runde gefahren und hab natürlich auch meine Nase in den dortigen Laden gesteckt. Auf dem Rückweg noch ein kurzer Besuch auf der Ermita Sta. Magdalena.







Ich muss aber echt mal sagen, dass so völlig untrainiert ein Mallorca-Aufenthalt schon eine gewisse Herausforderung darstellt. Vor allem wenn man all die Jahre doch deutlich schneller und weiter unterwegs war. Man ist dann einen gewissen Aktionsradius einfach gewöhnt und wundert sich dann, dass die Ortschaften plötzlich viel weiter auseinander sind. ;-)

Ich bin momentan ca. 90km am Tag untergwegs und das reicht mir erstmal auch. Schade, dass ich am Wochenende weder bei den täglichen Touren noch bei der abendlichen Kohlenhydrat-Superkompensation mitmachen konnte. (Letzteres ist vllt auch besser so...)

Aber ich bin motiviert, dieses Jahr wieder etwas mehr zu fahren. Und den Wittgenborn-Speed-Test müssen wir unbedingt machen! Google hat 78.5 km/h Vmax aufgerufen. Das müsste doch zu schlagen sein!  Aerodynamik! Ich sage nur Aerodynamik!

Ach, Google, für Dich hab ich noch dieses Bild hier:






Und ein schlechtes bild von Erdi bei seiner Lieblingsbeschäftigung (in Petra im Café in der Sonne sitzen und nach den Rennrädern schauen):





Viele Grüsse aus Ca´n Picafort


----------



## theobviousfaker (12. März 2009)

Des is aber echt spät 

Öh wo steh ichn.. ich glaub ich bin "der letzte"  Also muss ich wohl zu euch fahren  Steinheim Druckhaus oder wie? Chaotenkind, wo machstn du übern Main? Rumpenheim, Mühlheim? Da könnte mer uns treffen, ich starte ab Offenbach. Wo genau, wurscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loti (12. März 2009)

Hallo,
da mach ich für Sonntag mal zwei Alternativangebote, 
eine Tour von mir und eine von Michael Erzberger:
Zusätzliche Tour am Sonntag, 15.3.09
Das sagt der Wetterbericht für Sonntag:
_Sonntag
Am Sonntag bleibt es meist stark bewölkt, vor allem im Süden und Westen kann zudem Regen fallen. 
Gebietsweise kann auch die Sonne scheinen, vor allem im Osten und Norden. Die Höchstwerte liegen bei 6 bis 15 Grad._
Nicht optimal, aber gut genug um zu trainieren, sagt meine Frau und will deshalb fahren.
Also biete ich eine Tour an. Auf nach Osten! Auf nach Bayern!
Wir fahren nach Grostostheim und kehren sinningerweise in der "Blauen Adria"
ein. Der Hinweg führt über Eppertshausen, Altheim, Schlierbach, Schaafheim mit einigen
Steigungen nach Großostheim. Der Rückweg führt über Babenhausen und Ober-Roden fast eben nach Dreieich.
ca. 75 km , 500 Höhenmeter
Abfahrt: 10 Uhr am Lindenplatz in Sprendlingen, Rückkehr ca. 18 Uhr
Für alle die ihre Kondition mal richtig testen wollen, bietet Michael Erzberger am 15.3. eine
MTB-Tour an:
Abfahrt: 9  Uhr am Lindenplatz, Rückkehr ca. 15 Uhr
Es erwarten uns einige Steigungen und (wenige) technische Raffinessen: 
Frankenstein (2 mal), Hutzelstraße, Felsberg, rund Melibocus, usw. Tempo und ggf. Einkehr auf Wunsch der Teilnehmer
100 km, 1700 Höhenmeter
Für alle Rennrad-Freunde mache ich am 22.3. eine
Tour in den Odenwald:
*Sonntag, 22. März, 9-16 Uhr*
 Rennrad-Tour Hassenroth und Hippelsbach
 100 km, hügelig, ca. 800 hm
 Nach einer langen Anfahrt in der Ebene über Altheim und Semd kommen wir zum heftigen Anstieg nach Hassenroth. 
Eine weitere Steigung führt uns zur Pause nach Hippelsbach. Über Dieburg geht es zurück. 
loti


----------



## theobviousfaker (12. März 2009)

Hey loti, danke fürs Bekanntmachen  
Für Erzbergers Tour bin ich grad voll außer Form, eine Woche nicht gefahren dank Klausurvorbereitung  Aber die Sonntagstour könnte was für mich sein, ich entscheid mich aber wohl erst am Samstag. Je nachdem wie fit ich dann noch bin


----------



## m.a.t. (13. März 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> auf so nem Cube



Das Ende ist nah! Wir werden alle sterben!


----------



## Google (13. März 2009)

m.a.t. schrieb:


> Das Ende ist nah! Wir werden alle sterben!


Der Arme kann schon net mehr schlafen 


theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Des is aber echt spät
> 
> Öh wo steh ichn.. ich glaub ich bin "der letzte"  Also muss ich wohl zu euch fahren  Steinheim Druckhaus oder wie? Chaotenkind, wo machstn du übern Main? Rumpenheim, Mühlheim? Da könnte mer uns treffen, ich starte ab Offenbach. Wo genau, wurscht.


Druckhaus 12:00 Uhr würd ich dann sagen. ABER ACHTUNG. Ich glaub die Hochwasserlage am Main dürfte kritisch sein. Zumindest ein Teilstück zwischen OF und Rumpenheim ist sicher überflutet. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass wir ab Steinheim auch nicht unbedingt komplett am Mainradweg langtuckern können. So wie es gestern wieder gepieselt hat...Leider kenne ich nicht die aktuelle Lage genau 

Wir werden es schon irgendwie schaffen


----------



## Chaotenkind (13. März 2009)

> Öh wo steh ichn.. ich glaub ich bin "der letzte"  Also muss ich wohl zu euch fahren  Steinheim Druckhaus oder wie? Chaotenkind, wo machstn du übern Main? Rumpenheim, Mühlheim? Da könnte mer uns treffen, ich starte ab Offenbach. Wo genau, wurscht.


[/quote] 

Also nachdem ich gestern gesehen habe das die Rumpenheimer Fähre wegen Hochwasser nicht fährt wollte ich auf meiner Mainseite bis zur Steinheimer Brücke fahren und dann dort übersetzen.

Ich kann natürlich auch ein Stück Mainabwärts gondeln und über die Carl-Ulrich-Brücke fahren. Wenn du mir bis heute mittag noch Bescheid gibst wann du dort sein kannst bin ich auch da!

Grüsse
chaotenkind


----------



## Kedi (13. März 2009)

Google schrieb:


> ... Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass wir ab Steinheim auch nicht unbedingt komplett am Mainradweg langtuckern können. So wie es gestern wieder gepieselt hat...Leider kenne ich nicht die aktuelle Lage genau
> 
> Wir werden es schon irgendwie schaffen



Es gibt ein kurzes Stück am MRW, der am Mittwoch auf meiner langen Elendstour  gesperrt war wegen Asphaltarbeiten. Müsste irgendwann nach dem Druckhaus kommen, so entlang einer langen Mauer .... 

Vielleicht sind die Bauarbeiten aber auch schon fertig ...


----------



## Chaotenkind (13. März 2009)

> Kedi schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Es gibt ein kurzes Stück am MRW, der am Mittwoch auf meiner langen Elendstour  gesperrt war wegen Asphaltarbeiten. Müsste irgendwann nach dem Druckhaus kommen, so entlang einer langen Mauer ....
> ...


 
Ist bei Hainstadt, leider bauen sie da immer noch. Aber das kurze Stück durchs Ort geht eigentlich ganz gut, obwohl, da hätt mich so ne Schnarchnase rechts aus ner Seitenstraße das letzte mal fast umgefahren. Hab ne nette Bremsspur hingelegt. Und so laut Beschimpfungen gekrischen, dass alles im Umkreis von 50 m blöd gekuckt hat.


----------



## Chaotenkind (13. März 2009)

Ok, muss jetzt raus ausm Netz, Google, ich bin morgen 12:00 am Druckhaus.
Salü!


----------



## Google (13. März 2009)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> ausm Netz, Google,


 Ahööööö..wie erodisch   

Bis um Zwölf 

Auch wemmer schon zu viert sind, ich bin zu faul für ein LMB. Wer da ist ist da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (13. März 2009)

Ah zu spät. Dann treff mer uns am Druckhaus  Der MRW ist übrigens frei bis auf ein winziges Stück zwischen der Fechenheimer Fußgängerbrücke und der darauffolgenden engen Kurve (in Richtung Offenbach->Mühlheim gedacht, lässt sich prima über ein paar Meter Feldweg daneben umfahren). Die Aussage ist nur bis Steinheim gültig  Bringt uns jetzt natürlich weit  
Also denn bis morsche. Wie war das noch, Crosser-Tour? Also gehts auch ohne Federweg und Stollen, ja? Dann komm ich nämlich mim Eigenbau-Renner, da werd ich net so dreggisch


----------



## Google (13. März 2009)

Klaro  Morsche ist alles erlaubt.





BlackTrek schrieb:


> Und den Wittgenborn-Speed-Test müssen wir unbedingt machen! Google hat 78.5 km/h Vmax aufgerufen.


 78*,8* hab ich aufgerufen, die es zu knacken gilt


----------



## Sakir (13. März 2009)

halli hallo

ist denn am Sonntag irgendwas nettes an ausfahrt geplant ???

im LMB konnte ich nichts finden...


Michael


----------



## BlackTrek (13. März 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Klaro  Morsche ist alles erlaubt. 78*,8* hab ich aufgerufen, die es zu knacken gilt




Eyyy kongrätt! Datt isne Wort, ey! 78,8 km/h !!!

Wir werden sehen...


----------



## Erdi01 (13. März 2009)

m.a.t. schrieb:


> Das Ende ist nah! Wir werden alle sterben!



... und als Cannondalefans wiedergeboren !!! 

*@Samstag*, ich werde mim Bad Boy in Seligenstadt stehen, und Bad Boy heist Urbanstyle, Street, Asphalt 

*@Sonntag, Sakir*, da haben Loti und Micha schon was im Angebot, steht weiter oben. Ist mir aber Beides zu früh. Ich werde auch wieder so gegen 12h starten ... womit willst/wirst Du starten *@Sakir **neugier*


----------



## Sakir (14. März 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Sonntag, Sakir*, da haben Loti und Micha schon was im Angebot,
> steht weiter oben. Ist mir aber Beides zu früh. Ich werde auch wieder so
> gegen 12h starten ... womit willst/wirst Du starten *@Sakir **neugier*



für Taunus isses bissel zu bähhh 
würde mit dem RedBull oder Rennrad starten,wobei mir alles angebotene 
zu spät ist...werde mich dann gen 7-8h aufs bike setzen und meine 
heimischen gefilde weiter untersuchen...

Samstag ist mir auch alles zu spät, ich starte jetzt gleich, habe Samstag
ab 14h Termine...

bei mir hier oben gibts noch stellen, wo man Schnee sieht 

Michael

P.S. wenn du wissen willst...."**neugier**"müssen wir zusammen etwas radeln ))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (14. März 2009)

*@Sakir*, Deine Startzeit ist ja noch schlimmer  Da wirds schwer mim Zusammenfahren, aber wir sollten das trotzdem mal wieder schaffen. Ich schaue mir auch mal Deine neue Heimat an, wenn Du sie ausreichend erkundet hast 

Übrigens habe ich Dich auf Malle vermisst


----------



## Sakir (14. März 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Übrigens habe ich Dich auf Malle vermisst



so unter uns gesagt, gebucht war schon alles... aber die liebe arbeit hat
gemeint, es sei wichtiger das ich hier bin... und da spielen stornokosten
nicht so die rolle... also... 
kommendes Jahr wird es dann hoffentlich wieder etwas werden...

meine Heimat kennst du doch... wittgenborn habe ich hier doch schon
gelesen und das ist gerade nebenan ^^

gerne können wir zusammen fahren, ich schau schon des öftern ob an
Wochenenden etwas im LBM angeboten wird.... nur unter uns gesagt, 
ich lese mir nicht 2-3 Seiten durch um dann zu merken das doch nix
angeboten wird

na dann mal bis die Tage... Michael


----------



## Erdi01 (14. März 2009)

*@Sakir*, das war aber dumm mit der Arbeit und Du glaubst Du hast nächtes Jahr mehr Glück ... ich wünsch es Dir. Im Moment kann ich mir nicht vorstellen nächstes Jahr nach Malle zu machen, nach 6 Mal in Folge ist die Luft raus ... aber ... abwarten, ich wollte dieses Jahr eigentlich schon nicht 

Ja, Deine Heimat kenne ich und wenn die Renner-Season läuft und ich um Wittgenborn unterwegs bin, biege ich ab auf ein Kaffee 

Irgendwie wirds mal klappen ...


----------



## theobviousfaker (14. März 2009)

Wollte mich nochmal entschuldigen, dumm gelaufen heute. Ich glaub da haben mich "höhere Mächte" beschützen wollen .. war gut, dass ich heute zwangsweise nicht mitfahren konnte, denn später war ich schon ganz schön platt. Von was eigentlich  Aber nächstes ma klappts bestimmt


----------



## Lupo (14. März 2009)

da sonntag in 8 tagen das wetter ja ganz schön werden soll hab ich vor so langsam mal wieder bissi dreck unter die stollen zu nehmen. angedacht sind ein paar trails nördlich des mains, abfahrt bei mir so um 11 entsprechend später am bierhannes oder berger galgen.
mitfahrer sind immer willkommen


----------



## RedRum05 (14. März 2009)

Heute morgen bei starker Bewölkung Rennrad gefahren und bei strahlendem Sonnenschein dann noch auf dem MTB locker ausgerollt...
Herrlicher Biketag !!! 

@Erdi...
ab wann startet denn für dich die Rennrad-Saison in Deutschland? 
Vielleicht kann man am Wochenende bei entsprechendem Wetter mal zusammen Richtung Otzberg, Bad-König starten?!
Vielleicht findet sich ja noch der ein oder andere. 
Marathon2004, du bist doch eh dahinten unterwegs, wie ich heute gesehen habe 

@Trikotbesteller...
Auslieferdatum ist momentan der 25.03.!


----------



## Sakir (15. März 2009)

Lupo schrieb:


> da sonntag in 8 tagen das wetter ja ganz schön werden soll hab ich vor so langsam mal wieder bissi dreck unter die stollen zu nehmen. angedacht sind ein paar trails nördlich des mains, abfahrt bei mir so um 11 entsprechend später am bierhannes oder berger galgen.
> mitfahrer sind immer willkommen



gebongt... "endlich"

ich kann noch jemandenauf dem Weg von Wächtersbach nach Bad Offenbach mitnehmen 

@Erd01 : du weisst wo ich wohne  ich kann nicht mehr als nicht
da sein ^^ P.S. pass an dem berg von Wittgenborn nach Wächstersbach
auf, da ist die Strasse sehr oft nass und gerade meistens dann wenn man
mit 70 um die kurve kommt... mir hat es da letztes Jahr das Hinterrad bissel
weggehauen...

so nun endlich verspätet aus bike...


----------



## Erdi01 (15. März 2009)

*@Red,* ... gute Frage  Ich müßt erstmal dem SilkRoad wieder ne Kassette verpassen und weis gar nicht ob oder Welche ich im Keller liegen habe  Und das Six13 ist nach wie vor meilenweit von fertig entfernt  Muß mich aber drum kümmern, weil nächsten Sonntag ne Loti-Rennerrunde ansteht, die ich eigentlich mitfahren will ...

... jetzt will ich aber auch Lupo's Runde mitfahren ... jetzt darf ich mich wieder teilen  Ich warte erstmal das Wetter ab ...


----------



## Google (16. März 2009)

Lupo schrieb:


> da sonntag in 8 tagen das wetter ja ganz schön werden soll hab ich vor so langsam mal wieder bissi dreck unter die stollen zu nehmen. angedacht sind ein paar trails nördlich des mains, abfahrt bei mir so um 11 entsprechend später am bierhannes oder berger galgen.
> mitfahrer sind immer willkommen


Moin, moin ich hab auch Interesse wenns die Woche über nicht stärker regnet  Wieviel Km in etwa werden denn von Dir ab zusammen kommen?


@[email protected] Würde die Woche ja gerne was anbieten aber arbeitstechnisch kann ich zumindest Spackingmässig nix anbieten. Ich weiß nicht wann ich mich loseisen kann  Am Donnerstag aber könnte ich gegen 17:00/17.30 Uhr etwas geländemässiges anbieten. Das wird aber eher eine Runde wo zuvor gefahrene Wege teils nochmal abgefahren werden weilich nur schlammfrei fahren möchte. Hat wer Interesse?

@[email protected] Rennermäßig juckts mich auch schon wieder. Vielleicht schon diesen Monat....


Grüße

Google


----------



## Lupo (16. März 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Moin, moin ich hab auch Interesse wenns die Woche über nicht stärker regnet  Wieviel Km in etwa werden denn von Dir ab zusammen kommen?...



ja das hoffen wir mal, dasses net mehr so viel regnet also die komplette tour hat 80 km, die aber net alle gefahren werden müssen da sie aus 3 schleifen besteht. kommt auch auf den zustand der wege an und die körperliche verfassung der teilnehmer ist ja auch zum saisonbeginn sehr unterschiedlich. dann gibts auch chickenways wo die ein oder andere sektion abgekürzt werden kann....will mich vorher net zu sehr festlegen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (16. März 2009)

Klingt beides gut  Würde mich dann jeweils ranhängen und gucken wie weit ich komm, eventuell vorher aussteigen.


----------



## Chaotenkind (16. März 2009)

> Google schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @[email protected] Würde die Woche ja gerne was anbieten aber arbeitstechnisch kann ich zumindest Spackingmässig nix anbieten. Ich weiß nicht wann ich mich loseisen kann  Am Donnerstag aber könnte ich gegen 17:00/17.30 Uhr etwas geländemässiges anbieten. Das wird aber eher eine Runde wo zuvor gefahrene Wege teils nochmal abgefahren werden weilich nur schlammfrei fahren möchte. Hat wer Interesse?


 
17:30 am Donnerstag würde mich interessieren. Weiß aber auch noch nicht ob ich rechtzeitig rauskomme. Daher ist eine 100%ige Zusage leider nicht drin.

PS: Gewicht?!

Grüsse
Chaotenkind


----------



## RedRum05 (16. März 2009)

Wenn am Wochenende wieder die Sonne scheint sitze ich auch wieder auf dem Renner! Wer Lust hat meldet sich einfach bei mir und ne gemeinsame Startzeit sollte man schon finden...


----------



## [email protected] (16. März 2009)

Bin auf jeden Fall dabei  Sag einfach bescheid!


----------



## Google (17. März 2009)

Lupo schrieb:


> kommt auch auf den zustand der wege an und die körperliche verfassung der teilnehmer ist ja auch zum saisonbeginn sehr unterschiedlich.


 Kein Problem. Ich bin eh immer brav in der Mitte oder hinten. Ich halt mir den Termin auf alle Fälle frei 

@[email protected] Ok wegen Donnerstag. Ich halt dann einfach mal 17:30 Uhr Druckhaus fest und schaue ins Inet ob Du kannst oder nicht. Derzeit sind wir noch zu zweit. Ging evtl. auch eine frühere Startzeit?

Uups....muß in eine Besprechung


----------



## Lupo (17. März 2009)

Google schrieb:


> ...Ich bin eh immer brav in der Mitte oder hinten....



besser so, wer vor dem guide herfährt wird bei eventuellen abzweigungen auch net eingefangen





Google schrieb:


> ...Uups....muß in eine Besprechung


ach, so nennt man das wenn einer geburtstag hat und einen ausgibt


----------



## BlackTrek (17. März 2009)

Lupo schrieb:


> besser so, wer vor dem guide herfährt wird bei eventuellen abzweigungen auch net eingefangen



@Google: Wenns Wetter passt, ist der Platz ganz hinten auch schon reserviert!


----------



## Hüby (17. März 2009)

also da würd ich nich drauf wetten wenn ich dabei bin...


----------



## BlackTrek (17. März 2009)

Pah! So langsam wie ich kannst Du bestimmt nicht fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (18. März 2009)

Who the fuc(k) is Hüby?????? 

Sieht gut aus für Sonntag


----------



## theobviousfaker (18. März 2009)

Also wenns hinten schon so voll ist, fahr ich freiwillig vorn mit  Aber verquatscht euch da hinne ned so


----------



## sod (18. März 2009)

Lupo schrieb:


> da sonntag in 8 tagen das wetter ja ganz schön werden soll hab ich vor so langsam mal wieder bissi dreck unter die stollen zu nehmen. angedacht sind ein paar trails nördlich des mains, abfahrt bei mir so um 11 entsprechend später am bierhannes oder berger galgen.
> mitfahrer sind immer willkommen




Hallo,

ich bin quasi noch neu hier im Forum und hatte nur hier und da mal mitgelesen.
Jetzt wollte ich mal anfragen, ob ich mich bei eurer Tour mit dranhängen könnte.
(Falls ich am Sonntag Ausgang bekomme)


----------



## Hüby (18. März 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Who the fuc(k) is Hüby??????
> 
> Sieht gut aus für Sonntag


 
Hüby is der der im Winter vom Lupo aufgerißen wurde... und sich am Sonntag dem google gern anschließen würde tun täteräte...usw (wenn Wetter is )


----------



## Lupo (18. März 2009)

tja google, da siehste mal was man im montemare so alles aussm wasser fischt

@sod: kannst gern mitkommen solltest du noch infos zum treffpunkt etc brauchen einfach hier nachfragen...


----------



## sod (18. März 2009)

Ja, so ganz weiß ich wegen der Abfahrt noch nicht bescheid.
Wo "bei mir" ist weiß ich halt net.
Und ist mit Bierhannes der Handel in Alt Fechenheim oder die Gaststätte auf der Hanauer Landstraße gemeint?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (18. März 2009)

bei mir ist in offenbach, adresse bei bedarf per pn.
bierhannes soll die kneipe an der hanauer sein bzw der parkplatz davor.

weiss ja net wode herkommst


----------



## Chaotenkind (19. März 2009)

> Google schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @[email protected] Ok wegen Donnerstag. Ich halt dann einfach mal 17:30 Uhr Druckhaus fest und schaue ins Inet ob Du kannst oder nicht. Derzeit sind wir noch zu zweit. Ging evtl. auch eine frühere Startzeit?


 
Moin, habe um 14:00 Uhr ne Hochhausbegehung in Langen mit der Bauaufsicht. Das könnte sich über 2-3 Stunden hinziehen. Dann klappt heute weder der späte noch ein früherer Termin. Ich sag daher mal vorsichtshalber ab. Sollte sich was anderes ergeben schick ich dir ne sms.

Grüsse
Chaotenkind


----------



## Google (19. März 2009)

Lupo schrieb:


> tja google, da siehste mal was man im montemare so alles aussm wasser fischt


 

@Hü[email protected] Weißt ja schon bescheid, ich hab Dir ne PN geschickt. Badehose und Schwimmflügel brauchste am Sonntag nicht 

*Tour heute:* Ich stehe um 17:30 Uhr am Druckhaus. Wer da ist ist da. Um 20:00 Uhr möchte ich wieder zuhause sein


*Tour am Sonntag:* Ich stehe um 10:20 Uhr am Druckhaus und fahre dann direkt bis zum Lupo (dort gehts um 11.00 Uhr los, gelle?). Wer mitkommen möchte, darf sich dort einfinden.........oder circa 10:45/50 Rumpenheimer Fähre.

Grüße


Google


----------



## Google (19. März 2009)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> ....schick ich dir ne sms.


Ok, alles Klar, ich weiß bescheid. Vielleicht sehehn wir uns ja am Sonntag?


----------



## Chaotenkind (19. März 2009)

> Google schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ok, alles Klar, ich weiß bescheid. Vielleicht sehehn wir uns ja am Sonntag?


 
Jepp, wenns nich regnet Rumpenheimer Fähre. Mal sehen, vielleicht nehm ich sogar das 96 statt den Wolf. Muss leider noch mit der XT Bremsanlage fahren, meine Formular One war nicht ganz i.O und die Lieferzeit für die neuen Teile ist Mai . Jetzt hol ich es erst mal am Freitag nach Hause.


----------



## theobviousfaker (19. März 2009)

Google schrieb:


> *Tour heute:* Ich stehe um 17:30 Uhr am Druckhaus. Wer da ist ist da. Um 20:00 Uhr möchte ich wieder zuhause sein



Der Rückkehrzeit schließe ich mich an 
Bis spädä, amigo  (wenn kein Platter dazwischenkommt )


----------



## Google (19. März 2009)

@Chaot Kind, 

@Chaot FAKER: ICH WARNE DICH!


----------



## dandy (19. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

für Interessierte gibt es am Sonntag  eine nette Tour entlang am Main bis Mainflingen, dann ins Gelände mit Elend & Rückersbacher und bei Bedarf noch mehr HM und zurück nach Hanau. 

Los geht es ca. 11:20 Uhr am Druckhaus.

Grüße,
Dandy


----------



## fohns (19. März 2009)

Ich fahr dann bei Dandy mit.
Allen anderen auch eine schöne Tour!

Viele Grüße
fohns


----------



## theobviousfaker (19. März 2009)

War heute subber, Google  Die S-Bahn kam auch in wenigen Minuten, also alles prima heute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (20. März 2009)

Joh, hat mir auch sehr gut gefallen. Vor allem mal wieder ne schlammfreie Geländetour  

Jungs und Mädels der Wald ist endlich mal wieder klasse fahrbar 

@[email protected] _der aussem Winterschlaf erwacht ist _ ....Und der Instantcold??? HAAAALLOOOO Aufstehen!!

Ps: Ab heutenachmittag bin ich über das WE nicht online. Wenn also was ist bitte mich anrufen: 01577/2888787

Für Lupotours am Sonntag steht der Startort in Hanau 10:20 Uhr Druckhaus und  10:45 Uhr Rumpenheimer Fähre! Bitte seid pünktlich sonst schaffe mers net bis 11 beim Lupo 

Bis denne


Google


----------



## BlackTrek (21. März 2009)

Lupo schrieb:


> abfahrt bei mir so um 11 entsprechend später am bierhannes oder berger galgen.
> mitfahrer sind immer willkommen



Ich würde dann am Bierhannes "zusteigen". Passt 11:10?


----------



## Lupo (21. März 2009)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Ich würde dann am Bierhannes "zusteigen". Passt 11:10?



...besser 11:20, sag ich mal....


----------



## Erdi01 (21. März 2009)

Ich habe heute schon mal Lupos morgige Runde "abgeflogen"

Das ist keine Fotomontage, dass ist echt so auf Google Earth. 

Morgen komme ich dann wieder per pedes


----------



## Erdi01 (22. März 2009)

PROST ... ich habe lauter Schnappszahlen zu bieten  99KM 777HM spukt mein Edge nach der heutigen Tour aus.

Es fanden sich überraschend Viele ein, habe jetzt gar nicht nachgezählt, aber Zehne könnten es spreckenweise schon gewesen sein. So nach und nach verlohr die Gruppe an Substanz, sowohl zahlenmäßig wie auch körperlich  Trotzdem hatt alles gepasst, es blieb trocken und die Mischung aus Trails und WABs fand ich OK.

Lupo jetzt will ich Bilder sehen  ...


----------



## Tub123 (22. März 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> >>Bild<<
> 
> 
> Ich habe heute schon mal Lupos morgige Runde "abgeflogen"
> ...



Sie bringen es gerade in den Nachrichten Erdi ... du bist dem Flieger über die Tragfläche geradelt ... Respekt ...     

Ich mache gerade ein "bisschen" Pause vom Radeln und beschäftige mich hiermit  







Link

Das Radeln kommt wieder ... 

LG Tub


----------



## Lupo (22. März 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> PROST ... ich habe lauter Schnappszahlen zu bieten  99KM 777HM spukt mein Edge nach der heutigen Tour aus....
> Lupo jetzt will ich Bilder sehen  ...


jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, sind ja schon da: klick

btw: mein cm hat nur 679hm aufgezeichnet....


----------



## theobviousfaker (22. März 2009)

Erdi hat bis Dietzenbach ja auch nochn paar mehr HM oder?
Danke für die Bilder 
Jo war eine überraschend große Gruppe heute. Wir warten da auf Google und Mitstreiter aus Richtung Steinheim kommend und plötzlich taucht da dieser Mob auf 

Irgendwie hat mir die lange Fahrtdauer kurz vor Ende auf einmal zu schaffen gemacht  trotz 16er Schnitt. Hab grade schon ein kleines Nickerchen gehalten


----------



## Lupo (22. März 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Erdi hat bis Dietzenbach ja auch nochn paar mehr HM oder?
> Danke für die Bilder
> Jo war eine überraschend große Gruppe heute. Wir warten da auf Google und Mitstreiter aus Richtung Steinheim kommend und plötzlich taucht da dieser Mob auf
> 
> Irgendwie hat mir die lange Fahrtdauer kurz vor Ende auf einmal zu schaffen gemacht  trotz 16er Schnitt. Hab grade schon ein kleines Nickerchen gehalten



aber keine hundert! ha hätt er ja noch ne schleife übern binselberg drehen müssen obwohl....merwaasesnet

im gegensatz zu mir warste doch noch ganz munter unterwegs, was hat dich so geschafft???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackTrek (22. März 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Irgendwie hat mir die lange Fahrtdauer kurz vor Ende auf einmal zu schaffen gemacht  trotz 16er Schnitt.



16er Schnitt??? Habt Ihr gedacht, nachdem Martina und ich Euch nicht mehr im Nacken sitzen, könnt Ihr dann langsam machen, oder was?  Also ich hatte nachher einen deutlich höheren Schnitt auf der Uhr und war auch gut 4h unterwegs. 

Nee ganz im Ernst: Ich fands SUPER, dass heute tatsächlich zehn Leute bei der Tour dabei waren. Und die meisten von Euch sind ganz gut fit!   

Martina und ich sind dann noch etwas durch die Wälder und Niederungen der westlichen Ausläufer von Hessisch Uganda. Mir hat´s viel Spass gemacht!

Hoffentlich bald wieder!


----------



## IronShit (22. März 2009)

joa...hier also wie versprochen mein erster Forumseintrag...!

..wa echt ne nette runde heut..macht auf jeden fall laune für die kommende Saison..

also...bis demnäxt..


----------



## Erdi01 (22. März 2009)

Lupo schrieb:


> aber keine hundert! ha hätt er ja noch ne schleife übern binselberg drehen müssen obwohl....merwaasesnet


Binselberg ... da fällt mir doch gleich so eine Binselberg-Trail-Tour ein ... die könnt man ja auch mal mit so nem Mob bestreiten 

Klar ein paar HM von OF bis hinauf in den hessisch ugandíschen Luftkurort  Und dann gab's da noch ein paar extra HM für mich, als ich Hüby gesucht hatte. Übrignes mein aufgezeichneter Track trohnt schon auf GPSies, da sinds errechnete 775 HM bei 2064 Wegpunkten. Scheint der Edge mit seinem barometrischen Höhenmesser also nicht gänzlich daneben zu liegen 

*@Tup123*, Ah ja, hatte mich schon gewundert, dass man auch in der Parallelwelt nix mehr von Dir liest. Auf der Hohen Straße waren ettliche Renner unterwegs, in den Trails waren es dann eher weniger


----------



## theobviousfaker (22. März 2009)

@Blacky: Wir warn ja auch viereinhaaaalb Stunden unterwegs   Na gut es warn 17er Schnitt. Aber der war auch als ihr ausgestiegen seid nur auf 16, sagt jedenfalls mein Tacho. Mawaaasesnet.

@Lupo: Joa gute Frage. Ich bin selten so lang unterwegs, vielleicht wars das. Oder der Sattel  ich hatte am Main das Gefühl, der klemmt mir das Blut ab (weil ma da ja so gleichförmig fährt). Hab auch nach der Tour im Keller direkt die Sattel gewechselt! Den alten Flite wieder aufs MTB. Er wurde mir im zarten Alter von 40000km geschenkt, so sah er auch aus 
Und weil das Leder so abfärbt, hab ich ihn operiert 

@erdi: Traaaaiill-Tour


----------



## Chaotenkind (23. März 2009)

Jaa, die Tour war super, hatte mich bis daheim noch auf nen Schnitt von 17,5 hochgeschafft. Waren exakt 70 km und 4 Stunden.

Daheim noch das Radl gepflegt und anschließend den Staubsauger und den Putzlappen gequält, geduscht und was gegessen. 19.30 Uhr lag ich dann endlich auf dem Sofa, zum Extremcouching.
Hoffentlich wirds Wetter die Woche nicht so mies wie angekündigt.

@erdi: Burgentour ist egal ob Samstag oder Sonntag. Nightride um den Flughafen mal sehen, ich denke bis einschließlich Mittwoch nicht, wenn so dicke kommt wie angesagt.


----------



## Google (23. März 2009)

Ei da kann ich mich nur noch anschliessen. Supi Tour und teils hatten wir eine 40% Quote Frauenanteil in der Gruppe  (Wenn man die langen Beine von Erdi und mir weglässt ) 

Also ich war gestern nach Tour ebenso schlagsfertig  Ich war erst einmal 1 Stunde im Schlafkoma, das hat echt gut getan 

Mal schauen ob Esther unseren Thread findet und mal Odenwaldguide spielt 

@Ironshit, geht doch!  

Zum Biken diese Woche. Ich wart auch ersteinmal ab wie das Wetter wird. Dienstag und Donnerstag möcht ich schon fahren, wenns regnet schaun mer mal 

@[email protected] Der Sonntag wäre bei mir bevorzugt, Samstag wirds bei mir leider zu eng.

Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (23. März 2009)

......und weils Wetter unter der Woche ja ganz beschi§§en ausschaut und laut Kachelmann scheinbar nur morgen ein Regenloch zu sein scheint, biete ich voller Panik folgende Tour an 

*Spacking zur Rückerbacher am Dienstag​*
Ne halbe Stunde später starten geht auch bei Bedarf.

@[email protected] Wirds bei der Burgentour evtl. zu schlammig wenns die Woche über schifft?? Der Bäcker wäre da vielleicht ne Alternative 


Grüße

Google


----------



## theobviousfaker (23. März 2009)

...nagut, ich fahr ja schon mit


----------



## derfati (23. März 2009)

Servus Hanauer Locals,

muss hier gerade mal ne Frage dazwischen werfen....

Wir haben vor, demnächst die Birkenhainerstraße von Hanau aus zu fahren. Anreise wäre mit dem Zug von AB nach HU. Aber wie kommen wir am Besten vom Bahnhof zum Start (?) am Neuwirtshaus? Sehe da irgendwie wie keinen bikerfreundlichen Weg...

Schon mal Danke im Voraus! 

Grüße
Thorsten


----------



## x-rossi (23. März 2009)

spontan würde ich sagen: vom bhf runter über den main, am main entlang richtung mainflinger brücke, dann wieder über den main nach bayern und die landstraße queren. dann am berg entlang fahren.


----------



## derfati (23. März 2009)

Danke x-rossi.

Hab auch was gefunden... Da war ich wohl etwas ungeduldig:

http://www.hanau.de/meta/stadtplan/#anker_0_6

Grüße und Tschüss!


----------



## Adrenalino (23. März 2009)

@all
Hi Leute, ich wollte mich mal wieder melden nachdem ich bis Anfang Februar doch die ein oder andere Tour mit einigen von euch gefahren bin.

Leider gibts meinerseits keine guten Nachrichten!

Ich habe im linken Knie eine Sehnen-Ansatz-Tendinose ( Reizung ), betroffen sind die Sehnenansätze rechts der Kniescheibe ( von oben gesehen ), das mediale Seitenband hats auch erwischt.
5!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wochen wurde in die falsche Richtung behandelt, dann wurde ich ins Kernspin geschickt, dort gab es dann auch keine Diagnose. Im Gegenteil, jetzt weiß ich daß ich ein absolut gesundes Knie habe - wenn man von der Reizung absieht die man gemeinerweise NICHT auf den Kernspin-Bildern sieht  

Herausgefunden hat es letzlich dann ein sehr sehr fähiger Physiotherapeut. Wie es dazu gekommen ist? Höchstwahrscheinlich meine Arbeit, ich stehe ja quasi den ganzen Tag und muss mich beim Haareschneiden öfters verrenken und die Beine aprubt drehen, daher anscheinend auch die Reizung des medialen Seitenbands.

Vom Training kommt es eher nicht, es hat aber natürlich nicht zur Genesung beigetragen. Radfahren und laufen war eh schon seit 5 Wochen nicht mehr drin( bis auf 2 Testfahrten und 1 Testlauf die äußerst schmerzhaft waren ), schwimmen war erlaubt ist jetzt aber ebenfalls verboten. Seit letzte Woche nun absolutes Sportverbot auf unbestimmte Zeit! 

Wenn ich Pech habe - Sehnengeschichten sind sehr langwierig - dann ist die Saison 2009komplett für mich gelaufen, inkl. meinem Start beim Ironman 

Kampflos werde ich das Feld allerdings nicht räumen!!!!!!!

Naja, dafür darf ich jetzt "Drogen" schlucken an die man als Hobby-Sportler eher ungern denkt 

Sorry daß ich euch so zutexte aber ich denke das ist schonmal o.k. so, oder?

Ich werd ab und an hier ma reinschauen, Zeit genug hab ich ja jetzt


----------



## drinkandbike (23. März 2009)

na wenn es jetzt hier um die Wehwechen an den Knien geht habe ich da auch was nettes: rechtes Knie Knorpelschaden 4. Grades (OP ab 17.4.09....6 Wochen nicht auftreten und dann schaun wir mal! da hätte ich gerne auch eine Reizung 

momentan eher mehr drink als bike


----------



## theobviousfaker (23. März 2009)

Oha  ganz ganz dolle Besserung euch beiden! Ich wünsch euch noch möglichst viel von der Saison!
Ihr macht mir richtig Angst, ich hab letztens beim Fahren auch kurz mal was im Knie bemerkt.


----------



## Adrenalino (23. März 2009)

drinkandbike schrieb:


> na wenn es jetzt hier um die Wehwechen an den Knien geht habe ich da auch was nettes: rechtes Knie Knorpelschaden 4. Grades (OP ab 17.4.09....6 Wochen nicht auftreten und dann schaun wir mal! da hätte ich gerne auch eine Reizung
> 
> momentan eher mehr drink als bike



Autsch! Das ist in der Tat bitter.......was soll bei der OP gemacht werden? Wünsche trotzdem weiter gute Besserung!!!


----------



## Google (23. März 2009)

Euch Zweien kann ich da auch nur gute Besserung wünschen. Lasst Euch nicht unterkriegen!! 





theobviousfaker schrieb:


> ich hab letztens beim Fahren auch kurz mal was im Knie bemerkt.


Solange Dein Unfallzähler 2009 auf "0" bleibt, habe ich keine Bedenken 

Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (23. März 2009)

*@Adrenalino, drinkendbike* ... da kann man echt nur noch gute Besserung wünschen.

*@Google,* der Burgentour macht Regen nix aus, findet vorwiegend auf WABs statt. Anders sieht es bei den Binselbergtrails aus, da kann man durchaus stecken bleiben.

Mal schauen was das Wetter die Woche noch zu bieten hatt, auch bezüglich eines AirportN8Ride ...


----------



## Chaotenkind (24. März 2009)

@adrenalino
@drinkand bike

Ihr armen Schweine!

Ich wünsch` euch Beiden alle Gute, das wird schon. Die Medizin ist besser geworden.
Lauf bzw. fahr nach massiven Knorpelschäden durchs Handball spielen seit über 20 Jahren mit ner Arthrose 3. Grades in beiden Knien rum, mehrere Knie-OPs damals haben ein wenig geholfen.
Anweisung meines Sportarztes: Täglich Krankengymnastik, Muskelaufbau, immer schön in Bewegung bleiben und LASS ENDLICH DAS LAUFEN SEIN.  Fahr Rad.
Nach ner völlig vergeigten Marathonvorbereitung (Muskelentzündung zusätzlich zu den Knieschmerzen) vorletztes Jahr halte ich mich auch daran. Nicht mehr als 10 km am Stück laufen (Wintertraining) und ansonsten MTB, nicht mehr als 180 km/Tag. Immer schön ein Tag Pause dazwischen, dehnen und auch mal ne Eispackung auf die Knie. Glaube allerdings der Doc hatte nicht MTB sondern Rentnerrad gemeint.  Aber ein wenig Spass will Frau ja trotzdem noch haben, solange es noch geht.

Wie war das noch?

Treib`Sport oder du bleibst gesund.

Oder:
Sport ist Mord und Breitensport ist Massenmord!


----------



## Kedi (24. März 2009)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> @all
> Hi Leute, ich wollte mich mal wieder melden nachdem ich bis Anfang Februar doch die ein oder andere Tour mit einigen von euch gefahren bin.



Ich hatte schon lange nichts mehr von dir hier gelesen und dachte schon, dass du heimlich trainierst   . Dass mit den Knieen ist schon kacke. Gute Besserung! Ich hoffe, dass du deinen IronMan nicht abschreiben musst  . 

Bei mir sind es nicht die Kniee, sondern ein heftiger Riss in meiner HR-DTSwiss-Felge  . Jetzt eiere ich mit dem Fully-Koloss - Grüße an dieser Stelle Fohns und Dandy  - meines Freundes mit zusätzlichen 2 kg Gewicht über die Berge, und was soll ich sagen: Bin platt, aber nur die Harten kommen in den Garten  .


----------



## BlackTrek (24. März 2009)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Nicht mehr als 10 km am Stück laufen (Wintertraining) und ansonsten MTB, nicht mehr als 180 km/Tag.


Na, wenn das eine Einschränkung für Dich darstellt...


----------



## theobviousfaker (24. März 2009)

@Google: Wie siehtsn heut aus? Hier hats grad geschifft ohne Ende. Ne halbe Stunde Startverzögerung wär eventuell auch ganz gut 
Bis später. Melde mich nochmal telefonisch.


----------



## Chaotenkind (24. März 2009)

> BlackTrek schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Na, wenn das eine Einschränkung für Dich darstellt...


 
Ja schon, früher sah es teilweise so aus:

Freitag mit dem Rennrad zur Arbeit (12 km)
Schaffe aufm Dach von 7.00 bis 14:00 Uhr
Duschen, umziehen, aufs Rad, 80 km durch den Taunus bis zum Spielort
18:30 Uhr Ankunft, Handballtunier
21:00 Uhr Party
24:00 tot ins Zelt fallen
07.00 wieder raus, Tunier geht weiter

Nee im Ernst, bin früher mehr und längere Strecken gelaufen, hat immer Spass gemacht. Deswegen finde ich es halt schade dass es nicht mehr geht. War zwar nicht so schnell wie die Cracks, aber mit meinem 12er Schnitt doch ganz zufrieden. Jetzt lass ich es bei nem 10er.


----------



## Google (24. März 2009)

Ooch, sieht doch ganz gut aus? Die Startzeit ändere ich auf 17:30 Uhr Druckhaus ab, ich möchte aber gerne wieder um 8 dahaam sein

Wenns pieselt können wir immer noch kurzfristig fonen

Grüße

Google


----------



## Chaotenkind (24. März 2009)

> Google schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ooch, sieht doch ganz gut aus? Die Startzeit ändere ich auf 17:30 Uhr Druckhaus ab, ich möchte aber gerne wieder um 8 dahaam sein
> ...


----------



## Google (24. März 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Wenns pieselt können wir immer noch kurzfristig fonen


So, Tour ist abgesaaagt!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fohns (24. März 2009)

Kedi schrieb:


> Grüße an dieser Stelle Fohns und Dandy  .





Immer wieder ein Erlebnis: ein orange-schwarzer Blitz im Gegenverkehr....

Grüße zurück und auch an alle vom 
Fohns.


----------



## BlackTrek (24. März 2009)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Nee im Ernst, bin früher mehr und längere Strecken gelaufen,



Mir sind eher 180km/Tag MTbiken ins Auge gefallen. Ich bin mit einem MTB noch nie 180km an einem Tag gefahren. Selbst mit dem RR gerade mal an die 160km...


----------



## Hüby (24. März 2009)

södelle...auch wieder da.. 
war ja mal was ganz andres als die 2 Stunden atacke zum BieGarten und zurück die ich sonnst so mache...  
aber auf jeden nette Leuts dabei...und mal was neues gesehn..


----------



## Lupo (24. März 2009)

Hüby schrieb:


> södelle...auch wieder da.. .



ausgeschlafen? hab ja geglaubt dich gestern im montemare zu treffen...


----------



## Hüby (24. März 2009)

ne gestern war Bettruh angesagt...    und heut gleich nochmal nach dem abendlichen Umtrunk mit deiner Trainerin...


----------



## Instantcold (24. März 2009)

@ google

Hallo,
ich bin schon länger ausgeschlafen 

Werde erst deutlich nach Ostern für Touren zur Verfügung stehen. Musst dich also noch etwas gedulden 


@ fohns und dandy

Schön das Ihr mal wieder eine Tour gemacht habt, wäre gerne mitgefahren, aber wie schon vorher besprochen, bin ich von einem anderen Wetter ausgegangen.


@ Rest

Wünsche frohe Osterfeiertage und eine Unfallfreie Saison.

Den kranken wünsche ich gute Besserung.


Bis auf die nächste Tour

Grüße

IC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loti (24. März 2009)

Hallo.
ich bin zu faul einen LMB für unsere nächsten Termine zu machen.
Also hier nur die Ansage: 
Jeden Mittwoch um 18 Uhr 30 findet eine Tour ab Dreieich-Sprendlingen, Lindenplatz statt.
ca. 40 km, ca. 2 Std. Fahrzeit
Ab nächste Woche, 1. April finden die Touren auch überwiegend im Hellen statt.
Gruß
Lothar


----------



## Chaotenkind (25. März 2009)

> BlackTrek schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Mir sind eher 180km/Tag MTbiken ins Auge gefallen. Ich bin mit einem MTB noch nie 180km an einem Tag gefahren. Selbst mit dem RR gerade mal an die 160km...


 
Ach so. Na ständig mach ich dass auch nicht, aber ab und zu geb ich mir das schon mal.  Wenn du Lust hast dann hast Du auch dieses Jahr die Chance sowas mal mitzumachen. Bei den Touren geht es allerdings zu 95% über WAB und Schotter bzw. Rückweg auch mal Radwege. Wenig trailig, sonst ist es schwer zu schaffen.
Bikeholic bietet sowas an verschiedenen Sonntagen ab Hanau-Steinheim an. Die Touren stehen im LMB. Man ist halt mit Pausen schon mal 12 Stunden unterwegs. Vorsicht bei seinen Kilometerangaben, besser man rechnet noch 10%-20% drauf. 

1. Tour am Karfreitag, Eselsweg, aber nur wenns nicht regnet und es auch vorher einigermaßen trocken war. Die hab ich letztes Jahr schon mal mitgemacht, die ist trailiger als die anderen Touren. Dafür aber nur 175 km (+20% )

Ist halt was für die Kondition.


----------



## BlackTrek (25. März 2009)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Wenn du Lust hast dann hast Du auch dieses Jahr die Chance sowas mal mitzumachen.


Nee danke, hab ich keine Lust drauf. 



Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Bei den Touren geht es allerdings zu 95% über WAB und Schotter bzw. Rückweg auch mal Radwege. Wenig trailig, sonst ist es schwer zu schaffen.


Ich fahre Rad (MTB+RR), weil und damit es mir Spass macht. "Schaffen" tu ich im Büro...


----------



## Google (25. März 2009)

Instantcold schrieb:


> Bis auf die nächste Tour


Das hoffe ich doch , Ich hab den Eselsweg noch im Hinterkopf . E-Mail erhalten  Danke für die Glückwünsche, war doch wohl klar wer die Mainspacken anführen wird 

Dir noch viel Erfolg beim Schwimmen!!

@[email protected] Den Schokohasis verpass ich gleich nen Schnurbart 

Grüße


Google


----------



## DeathAngel (25. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

wie sieht so eine Tour bei euch aus ? wieviel km / hm / Zeit ? 

Sind diese "Anfängertauglich" (und ich meine wirklich Anfänger ^^) und kann jder mitmachen ? Das "allein" durch die gegend gondeln wird auf Dauer auch langweilig  


Gruß
aus Bad Soden-Salmünster


----------



## fohns (25. März 2009)

DeathAngel schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> wie sieht so eine Tour bei euch aus ? wieviel km / hm / Zeit ?



Schwer zu sagen...
Für die Hanauer Touren (ab Druckhaus mit Google und Co.) gilt ungefähres:

Spackentour (ist recht lockeres fahren am Mainradweg; perfekt für Training im Grundlagenausdauerberich): hier fahren wir so 50 km, kaum nennenswerte HM (da am Main entlang), im Schnitt so um 22 km/h. Gibt aber auch längere Spackentouren (zB bis zum Bäcker nach Klingenberg, ab HU so ca. 120 km).
Sehr anfängertauglich.

Geländetouren
In der Woche um 40-60 km, ca 300-500hm.
Am Wochenende entsprechend mehr. 
Schnitt so ca. 17-19 km/h.
Bedingt anfängertauglich (kommt auf Deine Kondition (und DeineTechnik) an....)

Es gibt aber Fahrerinnen und Fahrer hier, die Touren auch anders (schneller, weiter, höher)


----------



## theobviousfaker (25. März 2009)

Einfach mal dranhängen, wenn eine lockere Tour angeboten wird. Wir feuern dich an bis du oben bist


----------



## DeathAngel (25. März 2009)

Ich seh schon...50km weit sollte ich schon kommen ohne das Sauerstoffzelt auszupacken *gg* Na mal gucken wanns mal passt...dann häng ich mich mal ran  

Mein aktulles Anfängermaß sind 20-30km (Abends nach der Arbeit).... na dann werd ich mal weiter radeln müssen  

Gruß


----------



## Chaotenkind (25. März 2009)

> @[email protected] Den Schokohasis verpass ich gleich nen Schnurbart


 
Quatsch, vernasch` sie lieber. Bisschen Kohlehydrante bunkern fürn Eselsweg!


----------



## Google (25. März 2009)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Quatsch, vernasch` sie lieber


 Nö, nö... Wenn ich schon nicht am Bike Gewicht spare, dann (mal wieder) an meinem Körper. Ist auch gesünder.

@[email protected] Fahr einfach mal mit  Aber als Bad Soden Salmünsterer ganz schön weit für Dich 

Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (25. März 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Nö, nö... Wenn ich schon nicht am Bike Gewicht spare, dann (mal wieder) an meinem Körper. Ist auch gesünder.


So ists brav!  Und wenn du Ansporn brauchst: ich hab schon wieder n solides Kilo verloren (jetzt 74)


----------



## IronShit (25. März 2009)

Sagt mal, hat vielleicht jemand von euch letztes Jahr beim Cross Duathlon Breuberg mitgemacht??

Klingt find ich jedenfalls ma sehr geil,  5,40 km laufen, 20,74 km Mtb dann wieder 2,20 km laufen...alles net soo weit, aba genau der lockere Einstieg, den ich such...*freu*


----------



## TRB (25. März 2009)

hallo und herzlichst,
will auch mitfahren


----------



## Lupo (25. März 2009)

TRB schrieb:


> hallo und herzlichst,
> will auch mitfahren



kannste gern machen, ich glaub net dass einer was dagegen hat


----------



## DeathAngel (26. März 2009)

> Aber als Bad Soden Salmünsterer ganz schön weit für Dich



Tja...hier gibs aber irgendwie nix in "unmittelbarer" Umgebung  (zumindest habe ich nix gefunden) ... aber mit nen Regionalexpress ist man ja recht fix in Hanau / Offenbach oder FFM


----------



## Chaotenkind (26. März 2009)

> Google schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Nö, nö... Wenn ich schon nicht am Bike Gewicht spare, dann (mal wieder) an meinem Körper. Ist auch gesünder.
> ...


----------



## Chaotenkind (26. März 2009)

> TRB schrieb:
> 
> 
> > hallo und herzlichst,
> > will auch mitfahren


 
Na denn man los!


----------



## theobviousfaker (26. März 2009)

Hast du deinen Radaufbau vom Merida eigentlich irgendwo dokumentiert? Wo wir schon so viel drüber geredet haben interessierts mich natürlich


----------



## Google (26. März 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> ich hab schon wieder n solides Kilo verloren (jetzt 74)


  Du Schwabbel!



IronShit schrieb:


> Sagt mal, hat vielleicht jemand von euch letztes Jahr beim Cross Duathlon Breuberg mitgemacht??


Nö, ich glaub keiner

@[email protected] Hat jemand Lust beim Schottenmarathon die Halbdistanz (45 KM, 900 HM) als Einstieg zu fahren?  Uuups der ist ja erst am 07.06. 


TRB schrieb:


> hallo und herzlichst,
> will auch mitfahren


Gerne!





DeathAngel schrieb:


> Tja...hier gibs aber irgendwie nix in "unmittelbarer" Umgebung  (zumindest habe ich nix gefunden) ... aber mit nen Regionalexpress ist man ja recht fix in Hanau / Offenbach oder FFM


Ei ja, wenns mal passt kommste einfach.

Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (26. März 2009)

DeathAngel schrieb:


> Tja...hier gibs aber irgendwie nix in "unmittelbarer" Umgebung  (zumindest habe ich nix gefunden) ... aber mit nen Regionalexpress ist man ja recht fix in Hanau / Offenbach oder FFM



Schau doch mal hier :

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=198331&page=19

Dürfte für dich näher sein,oder?

@all
Sorry für das aufmerksam machen auf die Konkurrenz, aber von Bad Soden-Salmünster nach Hanau is net wirklich nah


----------



## Chaotenkind (26. März 2009)

> theobviousfaker schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hast du deinen Radaufbau vom Merida eigentlich irgendwo dokumentiert? Wo wir schon so viel drüber geredet haben interessierts mich natürlich


 
Nö bis jetzt nur n handgeschriebener Zettel. Ist ja eh noch nicht ganz fertig, auch wenn ichs jetzt schon mal fahre. Aber mal sehen, mein Herzallerliebster will heute mal ein paar Fotos schießen, vorausgesetzt sein Kumpel kriegt heute raus wie man die Bilder von der Speicherkarte in den Rechner bugsiert. Das gute Teil ist aus Singapur. Und sein Rechner erkennt sie nicht. Den Zettel schreib ich dann ab wenn ich die Bilder hab.




> @[email protected] Hat jemand Lust beim Schottenmarathon die Halbdistanz (45 KM, 900 HM) als Einstieg zu fahren? Uuups der ist ja erst am 07.06.


 
Lust schon, bin aber im Urlaub, geplant sind 2 Wochen Sportclub auf Lanzarote. So als Vorbereitung für Frammersbach!


----------



## theobviousfaker (26. März 2009)

Schotten fahr ich mit.


----------



## x-rossi (26. März 2009)

Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Hat jemand Lust beim Schottenmarathon die Halbdistanz (45 KM, 900 HM) als Einstieg zu fahren?


ja. aber super gemütlich! und ohne banane.


----------



## IronShit (26. März 2009)

...also ich wär da denk ich auch dabei...

...und in breuberg!


----------



## Google (26. März 2009)

Hey 

Also wenn jetzt schon tatsächlich Ihr Dreie (faker,shit, banane ) mitmacht, dann fahr ich auch mal wieder so nen Ding. Vorteil vom *Schottener Mountainbike Marathon* ist, dass man noch am Freitag vorm Rennen sich anmelden kann. Das werde ich auch ausnutzen weil ich nicht bei Pisswetter fahren würde. @Faker, wie gesagt, ich könnte Dich noch mitnehmen 

Wer weiß, vielleicht krieg ich ja dann wieder Lust auf mehr....Frammersbach und Wombach sind für mich immer ne Adresse. Bei Gelegenheit muß ich mal schauen wann die  starten.

Edit: Beim Laufen macht mir die Achillssehne immer Probleme, sonst hätt ich so ein Event wie Breuberg bestimmt schon mal mitgenommen. @ [email protected] Der Link dürfte auch für Dich interessant sein: http://www.spessartchallenge.de/ Da hab ich schon zweimal den MTB-Mara mitgemacht. Auch ne schöne Strecke...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Instantcold (26. März 2009)

Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Hat jemand Lust beim Schottenmarathon die Halbdistanz (45 KM, 900 HM) als Einstieg zu fahren?  Uuups der ist ja erst am 07.06.



Also laut Homepage sind es 45 km und 1045 Hm, der Google unterschlägt da glatt 145 Hm, das sind fast 15% der Gesamten Hm 

Also für mich ist es nach dem derzeitigem Trainingsstand nichts und dann kommen da gleich nach dem Start ca. 500 Hm, nächstes Jahr vielleicht, wenn ich in form bin dann.


Aber Konfuzius sagte einst, setze deine Ziele ans Ende der Saison 

Grüße
IC


----------



## theobviousfaker (26. März 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Das werde ich auch ausnutzen weil ich nicht bei Pisswetter fahren würde. *@Faker, wie gesagt, ich könnte Dich noch mitnehmen *



Aber nur bei gutem Wetter  Dann muss ich mir für schlechtes Wetter wohl doch noch ein Auto organisieren


----------



## TRB (26. März 2009)

gut, wann wird hier meist gefahren? bzw. wann startet die nächste tour? ich würd mal so ins blaube gesagt mitfahren, vorausgesetzt irh wartet an der berkuppe auf mich


----------



## Erdi01 (26. März 2009)

Ich halte mich mit einen Tourenangebot für's WE noch zurück. Zum Ende des Winters - mitte nächster Woche soll der Frühling hier aufschlagen - hatt mich doch noch eine Erkältung erwischt  Ich muß abwarten wie's sich entwickelt ...


----------



## karsten13 (26. März 2009)

Moin,

melde mich aus meinem Zypern-Urlaub zurück  .

Kann hier mal jemand den Winter abstellen? 
Bin mittlerweile kurz/kurz gewohnt und dann sowas.

Die Zypern-Bilder gibt's hier.






Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Lupo (26. März 2009)

TRB schrieb:


> wann startet die nächste tour?...



bei dem pisswetter hält sich wohl jeder erstmal mit tourenvorschlägen zurück.
wenn überhaupt fahr ich am w.e.ganz spontan ne runde.
wenn die tage wieder länger werden wie gehabt mittwochs um 18 uhr im taunus

@erdi: gute besserung
@karsten: ja! streu als noch salz in meine wunden....


----------



## TRB (26. März 2009)

Lupo schrieb:


> bei dem pisswetter hält sich wohl jeder erstmal mit tourenvorschlägen zurück.
> wenn überhaupt fahr ich am w.e.ganz spontan ne runde.
> wenn die tage wieder länger werden wie gehabt mittwochs um 18 uhr im taunus



pisswetter triffts ganz gut, aber das klingt doch schonmal nach was...


----------



## karsten13 (26. März 2009)

Lupo schrieb:


> @karsten: ja! streu als noch salz in meine wunden....








Zum Tourenthema mal der Versuch einer Übersicht.
Mir fallen grad folgende Gruppen ein, die - teilweise auch bei Pisswetter  - regelmässig fahren:

"Hanau-Fraktion" mit Google & Co. Mainspacken, Spessart, Hanau. Touren werden hier im Thread oder auch als LMB angeboten.
"Erdi-Fraktion" momentan etwas eingeschlafen. Südlich des Mains, Flughafen, Spessart.
 loti fährt eigentlich immer und postet hier seine Touren.
 AWB'ler mit Lupo & Co. demnächst wieder Mittwochs in den Taunus.
 TaunusNextLevel momentan meist Donnerstags Nightride im Taunus, nix für Anfänger.
 go-crazy Biketreff Samstags an der Hohemark (Bezahltreff, 1x mitfahren frei), verschiedene Leistungsgruppen.

Wen hab ich vergessen? 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Erdi01 (27. März 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> "Erdi-Fraktion" momentan etwas eingeschlafen. Südlich des Mains, Flughafen, Spessart.


*Odenwald*

Apro pos eingeschlafen, wann wacht den die Eisbärenhomepage wieder auf  Wie ist denn da der aktuelle Stand


----------



## karsten13 (27. März 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Apro pos eingeschlafen, wann wacht den die Eisbärenhomepage wieder auf  Wie ist denn da der aktuelle Stand



es gibt sie momentan immer noch vorläufig unter http://www.mtbeisbaer.kilu.de/.

Der Rest (Provider, Domains) liegt bei Red.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedRum05 (27. März 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> es gibt sie momentan immer noch vorläufig unter http://www.mtbeisbaer.kilu.de/.
> 
> Der Rest (Provider, Domains) liegt bei Red.
> 
> ...



Mensch ich bin der einzige Idiot, der um diese Uhrzeit noch wach ist. Na gut - vielleicht aber der einzige Idiot... 

Ich hab auch noch ein wenig an der HP gebastelt und muss mich jetzt unbedingt mal drum kümmern, dass wir die Seite wieder Online bekommen. 
Wollte mich hierzu auch noch mal mit Andreas kurzschließen, ob wir es wirklich so machen, dass wir es mit in seine Seite einbauen, da ja auch seine Domain auf unseren Trikots gepinselt ist.
Ich hoffe, dass ich am Wochenende dazu komme!

****
*@Trikotbesteller...*
Erfreuliche Neuigkeiten. Die Trikots sind heute bei mir eingetroffen.
Jetzt muss nur noch die Übergabe geklärt werden. Wird dafür wieder ein gemeinschaftlicher Stammtisch einberufen, oder findet das per persönlicher Übergabe statt?!
****

So - gute Nacht!


----------



## Google (27. März 2009)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> So - gute Nacht!


So guten Morgen 


RedRum05 schrieb:


> oder findet das per persönlicher Übergabe statt?!


Genau diese Alternative bevorzuge ich  Aber bitte rufe mich vorher an bevor Du kommst. Nicht, dass ich gerade nicht zuhause bin und Du vor einer verschlossener Tür stehst 

Ooch, na ja....Warum keinen Stammtisch?

@[email protected] Ich schaue heut nochmal ins Wetter und sag dazu etwas bis heuteabend. 

Grüße

Google

Ps. Man merkt dass die Bikesaison beginnt.....Trafic


----------



## Chaotenkind (27. März 2009)

> Ooch, na ja....Warum keinen Stammtisch?


 
Ja, wäre mir auch am liebsten.

@theobviousfaker: Das mit dem Speicherchip hat natürlich nicht geklappt.
Also werde ich mir nächste Woche mal von meinen Eltern eine ihrer Kameras ausleihen. Da ja auch das Wetter besser werden soll, kann ich das Radl dann auch in seiner natürlichen Umgebung ablichten.
Bei dem Pisswetter ist halt Käfighaltung angesagt....
Obwohl, es macht sich im Wohnzimmer schon ganz nett...Da ich mir auch mal wieder die Rüsselseuche eingefangen habe kann ichs mir wenigstens ansehen wenn ich auf der Couch liege.

Hab nächste Woche Zwangsurlaub, ich denke da werde ich ihm mal seine nähere Umgebung zeigen.
Damit es weiß wie weit sein Auslauf geht und was auf es zukommt.

Werde wohl viel auf dem Rad und weniger im Netz sein.


----------



## theobviousfaker (27. März 2009)

Tja ich werde erst ab Donnerstag, nach der letzten Klausur, wieder mehr unterwegs sein. Dann nehm ich mal ne "richtige" Kamera mit wenn du gescheite Bilder möchtest


----------



## Chaotenkind (27. März 2009)

> theobviousfaker schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Tja ich werde erst ab Donnerstag, nach der letzten Klausur, wieder mehr unterwegs sein. Dann nehm ich mal ne "richtige" Kamera mit wenn du gescheite Bilder möchtest


 
Danke fürs Angebot! Mal sehen, jetzt sind die Fotos ja nur für den "Zwischenstand".

Aber wenns dann mal fertig ist....da wäre ne Fotosession nit schlecht!


----------



## theobviousfaker (27. März 2009)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> ....da wäre ne Fotosession nit schlecht!


Gerne doch 

Hab heute die schwerste und zugleich lächerlichste Klausur meines Lebens geschrieben  Heute heißts erstmal abwarten, Tee trinken, abreagiern.


----------



## x-rossi (27. März 2009)

wie meinstn das mit abreagieren? hast du sonntag nicht schon was vor?


----------



## Google (27. März 2009)

So, wie versprochen mein Statement zum Wochenende:

Der Sonntag sieht nun gar nicht sooo schlecht aus: Bei Wettercom am schlechtesten bei 70 % Regenwahrscheinlichkeit. Wetteronlin sagt Mittags ein paar Schauer voraus, der Kachelmann hat das beste Wetter ganz ohne Regen, sogar teils mit Sonnenschein  Nun, ich teile diese Auffassung 

Ich habe aber kein Bock auf Gelände auch nicht auf befestigte Wege  Erdi01, ich denke auf der Burgentour gibts genug Schlammpes zwischendrin den ich persönlich net brauch. Sorry.

Ich fahre deshalb 

*mal wieder zum Bäcker​*
Das wird wohl vorerst die letzte lange Spackingtour am Main sein. Ich fahrs auch nur mangels Alternativen, ich denk zukünftig wirds Wetter besser für andere Unternehmungen 

Also wer sich nochmal den Main bis Klingenberg antun möchte, darf gerne mitfahren. Der Bäcker ist ja ne echte Entlohnung 

Grüße

Google


----------



## karsten13 (27. März 2009)

@Lupo: Wo haste denn den Braunbär aufgetrieben?
Mich würde noch ein Bild mit Braunbär und AWB-Eisbär zusammen interessieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (27. März 2009)

No comment!!


----------



## theobviousfaker (27. März 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> wie meinstn das mit abreagieren? hast du sonntag nicht schon was vor?



Deswegen ja heute und morgen Ruhetag 
Awas, war nur beim Ju Jutsu! Aber irgendwas is mit den Kniesehnen los. Fühlt sich an als wär ich heute 80km gestrampelt  Dabei sind die Muskeln fit.

@Google: Ich sitz dann daheim und lerne 
@karsten: is ja grauenhaft.


----------



## Lupo (28. März 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> @Lupo: Wo haste denn den Braunbär aufgetrieben?
> ...



das wird nicht verraten, war mir klar dass du es als erster findest  aber wenn ich schon ne präsentation der trikots mache, dann solls net aussehn wie im otto - katalog


----------



## Sakir (28. März 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Also wer sich nochmal den Main bis Klingenberg antun möchte, darf gerne mitfahren. Der Bäcker ist ja ne echte Entlohnung



ich stehe dann mal ab 11:00 an der Brücke Mainflingen bereit !!!


----------



## Google (28. März 2009)

Schön das es mal wieder klappt. Schon ewig her die letzte gemeinsame Tour  11:15 Uhr an der Brücke reicht übrigens dicke 

@[email protected] Ich schick Dir wenigstens ne MMS von der Kuchenauswahl 

By the way..Fuc(k)!! wie konnt ich vergessen, dass die Uhr um eine Stunde vorgestellt wird


----------



## theobviousfaker (29. März 2009)

Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Ich schick Dir wenigstens ne MMS von der Kuchenauswahl



Mein Handy hat nichtmal ein Farbdisplay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (29. März 2009)

Vor lauter Gebabbel und Gemuffel hab ich ganz vergessen Dir ne MMS zu schicken  Und der Erdi01 hat uns doch trotz seiner Erkältung, mit einem Besuch beim Bäcker überrascht 

Schee wars, auch wenn ich wegen zu viel Feierns am Vorabend nicht ganz auf der Höhe war....

Sodele, nächste Woche kommts Frühjahr 

Diesmal gibts zweimal MTB im Gelände, ich hab kein Bock auf Spacking!

*Biken am Dienstag​*

*Biken am Donnerstag​*
Beide Touren haben ne Startzeit von 17:00 Uhr. Bei Bedarf gerne auch 17:30 Uhr 

Edit: Am Dienstag werdens Forstautobahnen, am Donnerstag werden im Hellen die Trails mal wieder unter die Lupe genommen.

Grüße

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (30. März 2009)

... kann bestätigen, dass der Kuchen auch schmeckt OHNE sich vorher abzustrampeln  Wäre trotzdem heute lieber die Burgentour "radgefahren"


----------



## theobviousfaker (30. März 2009)

Donnerstag ist abonniert


----------



## RedRum05 (30. März 2009)

Winterpokal ist vorbei uns sofort kommt das passende Wetter raus - es wird Frühling! 
...und das jetzt hoffentlich beständiger, als die letzten Wochen.

Von mir aus kann man gerne einen kleinen "Stammtisch" abhalten. So langsam kann man sich ja schon fast abends raus setzen...

Ich biete mich auch wieder gerne für eine Renner Tour durch den Odenwald an. Samstag, oder Sonntag - das ist mir eigentlich relativ egal, da ich an beiden Tagen fahren werde.


----------



## Bronker (30. März 2009)

Hallo,
habe den weg zu euch ins forum gefunden... für alle die am Sonntag den 22.März mit radeln waren, ich bin die mit dem epic gewesen und erinnere mich an mein versprechen mit euch mal durch den odenwald zu radeln


----------



## theobviousfaker (30. März 2009)

Hey cool  Ja wir freuen uns auf die Tour!


----------



## Lupo (30. März 2009)

Bronker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe den weg zu euch ins forum gefunden... f...



willkommen im club
bin auch drauf gespannt was im ODW geboten wird


----------



## TRB (30. März 2009)

ich wäre jetzt auch für die ein oder andere tour am wochenende zu haben. vorausgesetzt ihr lasst das eine oder andere hardtail mitfahren


----------



## Lupo (30. März 2009)

wetter soll ja ganz gut werden und endlich ma bissi wärmer, ich denk da geht was


----------



## Google (31. März 2009)

genau, da geht was. Und wenn wir nicht immer alle zusammen kommen, wäre es schön wenn wir unsere verschiedenen Tourenabsichten trotzdem alle hier posten.

@[email protected] Mensch Junge! Hast Dich mit Deinem Username gut getarnt  Spässle...





RedRum05 schrieb:


> Ich biete mich auch wieder gerne für eine Renner Tour durch den Odenwald an. Samstag, oder Sonntag - das ist mir eigentlich relativ egal, da ich an beiden Tagen fahren werde.


Lass uns mal was Gemeinsames fahren wenn der Erdi01 seinen Renner wieder fahrbereit hat. Und bittee nicht sooo früh 

Und? gibts schon Überlegungen fürs Wochenende?? Lasst mal hören. Von meiner Seite könnte ich am Sonntag etwas gemütlich, geschmeidiges mit ner Mischung aus Trails/WaBs und Kuchenpause im Spessart anbieten wenn erwünscht.

Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeathAngel (31. März 2009)

> Von meiner Seite könnte ich am Sonntag etwas gemütlich, geschmeidiges mit ner Mischung aus Trails/WaBs und Kuchenpause im Spessart


Über wie viele Höhenmeter reden wir da !? (die sind aktuell noch mein größtes Problem ^^) ach ja..... was sind "WaBs" (jaja ich oute mich mal wieder als gnadenloser Anfänger) !?


----------



## Lupo (31. März 2009)

DeathAngel schrieb:


> ...was sind "WaBs" (jaja ich oute mich mal wieder als gnadenloser Anfänger) !?


Waldautobahnen=Forstwege


----------



## DeathAngel (31. März 2009)

ahh...ok..also auf Waldautobahn wäre ich jetzt nicht gekommmen ^^ 

danke


----------



## Google (31. März 2009)

DeathAngel schrieb:


> Über wie viele Höhenmeter reden wir da !? (die sind aktuell noch mein größtes Problem ^^)



Zur Orientierung steht immer so was in meinen Tourenangeboten:

_"WICHTIGE HINWEISE:

1. Du solltest *mindestens 2 mal die Woche *gut 50 Km mit etwas Höhenmeter fahren können."_

Wenn das für Dich zutrifft, müßte es eigentlich gehen. Die Steigungen solltest Du schon (langsam) durchfahren können. Die Tour wird sich so auf 55 - 65 KM mit 500 - 800 HM ab/an Startpunkt Druckhaus belaufen. Dazwischen, bzw. ungefähr nach Dreiviertel der Tour wie gesagt eh Kaffepäusle....

Ich fahrs aber nur wenn sich noch mehr finden, ausserdem möchte ich noch eventuelle weitere Vorschläge abwarten.....


----------



## TRB (31. März 2009)

wow, 55 bis 65 km ist schon ne hausnummer. ob ich das so auf anhieb packe...dann halte ich mich erstmal zurück glaub ich mit meinen mitfahrangeboten


----------



## loti (31. März 2009)

Hallo,
da mache ich doch mal wieder moderate Angebote:

unsere Nachttouren gehen zu Ende,
*deshalb jeden Mittwoch, 18 Uhr 30 ab Dreieich-Sprendlingen, Lindenplatz,*
*Spinning im Freien mit dem MTB*
40 km, ca. 2 Stunden Fahrzeit, meist auf Trails

*So. 5.4. 10-17 Uhr, Treffpunkt Dreieich, Lindenplatz*
*Mountainbike-Tour durch **den Frankfurter Stadtwald*
*Tour von Ellen Schrimpf*
75 km, meist Single-Trails, flach, mit Einkehr in Okriftel
loti​


----------



## Google (1. April 2009)

@DeathAngel, [email protected] In den KM-Angaben stecken circa gute 25 KM flach An- und Abfahrt. Also nur noch 30-35 KM im hügeligen Gelände. Natürlich müßen die auch erst einmal gefahren werden.

Oder ab Startort Parkbucht B8 sind dann 40 - 45 Km zu absolvieren.


----------



## DeathAngel (1. April 2009)

danke für die Infos... 

Für mich dann leider (noch) ne Nummer zu groß / weit. Anfang Februar habe ich ja erst mit Biken (davor 12 Jahre praktisch 0 Sport) angefangen. 

Es geht zwar kontinuirlich mit der Kondition aufwärts aber aktuell bin ich bei 30-35km im flachen -> und dann bin ich auch schon gut fertig (am Anfang waren es sogar nur 15km^^).

Ich denke ich werd die nächsten Wochen erstmal noch an der Kondition arbeiten bevor ich solche Touren mitfahre... will ja keinen nach 30km mit 17km/h (und das im flachen *g*)  ausbremsen 

Aber ich denke wenn ich weitermache wie bisher sollte ich bald "tourentauglich" sein  (hoffe ich zumindest)


----------



## Lupo (1. April 2009)

...will mich jetzt noch nicht festlegen aber wenn wir am w.e. was gemütliches fahrn kannste dich gern anschliessen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeathAngel (1. April 2009)

Klingt gut... wenns sein sollte bin ich gern dabei  

Gruß


----------



## theobviousfaker (1. April 2009)

DeathAngel schrieb:


> Für mich dann leider (noch) ne Nummer zu groß / weit. Anfang Februar habe ich ja erst mit Biken (davor 12 Jahre praktisch 0 Sport) angefangen.
> ....
> Ich denke ich werd die nächsten Wochen erstmal noch an der Kondition arbeiten bevor ich solche Touren mitfahre... will ja keinen nach 30km mit 17km/h (und das im flachen *g*)  ausbremsen
> 
> Aber ich denke wenn ich weitermache wie bisher sollte ich bald "tourentauglich" sein  (hoffe ich zumindest)



So hab ich vor zwei Jahren auch angefangen!  Wenns dir von Herzen Spaß macht geht das schneller als du denkst  Viel Spaß beim fahren und vielleicht sehen wir uns ja bald!


----------



## TRB (1. April 2009)

Lupo schrieb:


> ...will mich jetzt noch nicht festlegen aber wenn wir am w.e. was gemütliches fahrn kannste dich gern anschliessen...



...da wäre ich ebenfalls dabei sollte man mich dabei haben wollen


----------



## TRB (1. April 2009)

DeathAngel schrieb:


> Klingt gut... wenns sein sollte bin ich gern dabei
> 
> Gruß



wenn du aus der unmittelbaren nähe von frankfurt kommst melde dich doch per pm mal, dann können wir gerne mal ein date festlegen um gemeinsam den feldberg zu erklimmen um dann ganz bald auch bei den großen mitfahren zu können


----------



## Google (1. April 2009)

@DeathAngel, [email protected] Gute Idee bei Lupo und MissMarple mitzufahren. Da könnt Ihr mal reinschnuppern. Wenn Ihr es dann mal bei mir riskieren wollt, biete ich gerne auch ne Schnupperrunde mit etwas Hm an. Dann könnt Ihr besser einschätzen wo Ihr steht. 

Bis dahin viel Spass beim Sporteln 

Im übrigen wars gestern ultraklasse bei dem schönen Wetter zu fahren  Wir hatten noch fohns und dandy beim Rückweg getroffen....- mit Fliegen zwischen den Zähnen  Die hatten wir nach der Tour dann auch 

Ich freu mich auf Morsche 

Zum WE: Ich fahre auf alle Fälle am Sonntag. Wenn sich keiner mehr zum WE äussert, biete entweder ich meine Torenabsicht einfach an oder fahre bei RED doch RR mit....

@[email protected] Wann und wo startest Du und wie lange?  Geschwindigkeit  (muß mal abchecken obs überhaupt für mich in Frage kommt )

Grüße

Google


----------



## Lupo (1. April 2009)

TRB schrieb:


> ...da wäre ich ebenfalls dabei sollte man mich dabei haben wollen



kein problem
ich sach mal, samstag um 12 in bad offenbach, sonntags wie im nachbarfred geschrieben ne kleine taunusrunde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (1. April 2009)

... vllt schließ ich mich Samstag in OF auch an, gemühlich ist genau richtig nach meiner Erkältung.

*@Google, Red, all Renner *... Sonntag ist RTF in Eppertshausen. Start bis 10h möglich. Wäre das ne Alternative ... vllt schafft's auch *Sakir* uns seinen Renner zu präsentieren  

Ich müßt nur mein SilkRoad startklar machen. Das Six13 ist nicht soweit und wird auch so schnell nicht soweit sein. Habe die Hälfte zurück übern Teich geschickt, die ham' mir was Falsches geschickt


----------



## theobviousfaker (1. April 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Zum WE: Ich fahre auf alle Fälle am Sonntag. Wenn sich keiner mehr zum WE äussert, biete entweder ich meine Torenabsicht einfach an oder fahre bei RED doch RR mit....



Lass uns morgen mal übers WE reden. Mein Kopf is grad bei linearen Abbildungen, Anfangswertaufgaben, Laurenreihenentwicklungen...


----------



## TRB (1. April 2009)

Lupo schrieb:


> kein problem
> ich sach mal, samstag um 12 in bad offenbach, sonntags wie im nachbarfred geschrieben ne kleine taunusrunde...



muss ich mit der allerwertesten nochmal klären, da ich samstag eigentlich zum rugby-jubeln im ostpark eingeladen bin.


----------



## theobviousfaker (1. April 2009)

Mädels beim Rugbyspielen zuschaun? Gut, dass ich Samstag noch nix festes vor habe


----------



## TRB (1. April 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Mädels beim Rugbyspielen zuschaun? Gut, dass ich Samstag noch nix festes vor habe



um mal allen gerüchten vornweg zu kommen. meine freundin spielt kein rugby


----------



## theobviousfaker (1. April 2009)

Och


----------



## Erdi01 (1. April 2009)

*Man(n) bei der geilen Mucke und Lady muß ja alles GaGa werden* 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TDza34Kqps0"]YouTube - Lady Gaga - Pokerface (Video Mix)[/ame]​


----------



## DeathAngel (2. April 2009)

@Lupo


> ich sach mal, samstag um 12 in bad offenbach...


Klingt gut... treffen wir uns dann Offenbach Ost (Bahnhof) !? 







edit:






mmh... ich glaube mit dem RE bis Offenbach und dann mit dem Rad nach Offenbach Ost würde sogar etwas schneller gehen.. mal sehn ^^ 

edit2:
Wie lange ist "ungefähr" geplant ? 

@Google


> Wenn Ihr es dann mal bei mir riskieren wollt, biete ich gerne auch ne Schnupperrunde mit etwas Hm an. Dann könnt Ihr besser einschätzen wo Ihr steht.


Wenn ich nach dem Samstag mit Lupo kein Beamtmungszelt brauche gern ^^  

@TRB


> wenn du aus der unmittelbaren nähe von frankfurt kommst melde dich doch per pm mal....


Nicht direkt... komme von Bad Soden-Salmünster aus mit dem Zug ^^ Aber prinzipiell habe ich nix dagegen am WE nach Frankfurt zu kommen  

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Lupo (2. April 2009)

dann treffen wir und da wo das "A" von arthur zitscher strasse ist.

wie lange hälste denn aus wollt schon vor einbruch der dunkelheit zurück sein
achja, ein paar hm sind natürlich auch dabei


----------



## RedRum05 (2. April 2009)

Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Wann und wo startest Du und wie lange?  Geschwindigkeit  (muß mal abchecken obs überhaupt für mich in Frage kommt )



Ich werde Samstag, so wie Sonntag fahren. Samstag will ich gegen 11:00/ 12:00 Uhr starte und dann ca. 4 - 5 Std. fahren. Unter anderem geht es über die Neunkirchner Höhe, über Umwege ins Brombachtal und dann nach Lust und Laune über Otzberg, oder Bad König zurück. Gestartet wird ab Urberach. Kannst natürlich gerne mit Erdi von Dietzenbach kommen. Wenn ihr überhaupt mitfahren wollt... 
Wenn die Startzeit nicht passt, da bin ich flexibel. Tempo wird so 26-27  im Schnitt denke ich. Ganz locker und dafür lieber lang...

Sonntag weiß ich noch nicht, wie ich nach der Feier am Samstag Abend aus dem Bett komme.  
@Erdi... vielleicht hierzu ein LMB und dann meldet sich jeder an, der kann?

Wenn es einem zu lang wird - genug Windschatten wird sich finden lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeathAngel (2. April 2009)

öhm ja ^^ also 2-4 Std sollte drin sein ... diese zeit reduziert sich natürlich mit jeden hm *g*

also Treffpunkt hier 12Uhr:


----------



## Google (2. April 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Google, Red, all Renner *... Sonntag ist RTF in Eppertshausen. Start bis 10h möglich. Wäre das ne Alternative ... vllt schafft's auch *Sakir* uns seinen Renner zu präsentieren


Hört sich ja eigentlich ganz gut an...und dann sogar noch schönes Wetter......und die Startzeit ist auch annehmbar. 9:45 Uhr am Stempel könnte ich einrichten.

Ich würd gerne die *1 1 1* fahren. 

Fürn Sakir mußte glaub ich ein LMB machen. Der hat keine Zeit sich durch unser Gesülze zu arbeiten 

Wie siehts aus Red? Das schaffste schon  Samstag muß isch in de Gade (Garten!)

Edit: *faker*, heute sind wir wohl erst so kurz nach fünf am Druckhaus


----------



## Lupo (2. April 2009)

...perfekt getroffen
wi und wo mir fahrn sehn mir dann. will ja keinen überfordern
(btw...wie gehts eigentlich herrn Hü. aus K.A. )


----------



## DeathAngel (2. April 2009)

kk....also der der dicke mit der roten Jacke/Blauen Rucksack und dem Weiss/Blauen FocusBike bin dann ich *hrhr*


----------



## RedRum05 (2. April 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Hört sich ja eigentlich ganz gut an...und dann sogar noch schönes Wetter......und die Startzeit ist auch annehmbar. 9:45 Uhr am Stempel könnte ich einrichten.



Dann werde ich mich am Samstag mal alleine ne Runde quälen... 

Wegen Sonntag, einfach nen LMB einstellen. 09:45 sollte ich schaffen!
Würde dann kurzfristig entscheiden, ob ich mitfahre


----------



## theobviousfaker (2. April 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Edit: *faker*, heute sind wir wohl erst so kurz nach fünf am Druckhaus


Sag doch sowas nicht! Dann bin ich ja erst wieder kurz nach kurz nach 5 da


----------



## Chaotenkind (2. April 2009)

Guten Abend!
@alle: wir planen für Samstag ne Feldbergtour, fast nur WAB, auf Wunsch aber auch trailig bergauf .

Start wäre in Hanau-Steinheim, Druckhaus, Zusteigmöglichkeit in Maintal-Dörnigheim an der Schleuse ca. 10:20 Uhr und in Maintal-Bischofsheim an der Rumpenheimer Fähre ca. 10:30 Uhr.

Ca. 100 km ab Steinheim und ca. 1000 HM, aber vom Feldberg gehts dann fast ausschließlich runter!
Mittagspause am Fuchstanz, die gesamte Tour hat incl. Mittagspause ca. 6 Stunden, je nach Konditionsstand!

Start Druckhaus 10:00 Uhr, falls sich bis Freitag abend keiner meldet sind wir eventuell früher/später oder andere Richtung unterwegs. Kein LMB.

Grüsse
Bikeholic + Chaotenkind


----------



## Erdi01 (2. April 2009)

*Sonntag RTF Eppertshausen​*
Bitte sehr hier der LMB. Sakir habe ich noch eine PN geschickt. Ich verschwinde jetzt im Keller. Muß schauen ob ich überhaupt noch ne Renner-Kassette liegen habe, die vom SilkRoad tront ja auch dem Rush  Bis Sonntag ...


----------



## theobviousfaker (2. April 2009)

@Chaotenkind: Auf welcher Mainseite denn? 
Klingt jedenfalls gut. Ich werde aber wahrscheinlich vorher schon aussteigen. Nach der eigentlich eher kleinen Tour mit Google heute fühle ich mich gerade zerstört. Aber bis Samstag ist ja noch laaang hin, schau mer mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (3. April 2009)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> @alle: wir planen für Samstag ne Feldbergtour.......Ca. 100 km ab Steinheim und ca. 1000 HM....Mittagspause am Fuchstanz, die gesamte Tour hat incl. Mittagspause ca. 6 Stunden.......Start Druckhaus 10:00 Uhr
> Grüsse
> Bikeholic + Chaotenkind


  Wäre mal was gewesen, sogar an eine mir genehme Startzeit wurde gedacht  Leider ist der Samstag bei mir schon verplant. Grüße von mir an alle die ich kenne, vielleicht klappts das nächste Mal! 

Ihr seid ja am Karfreitag auffem Eselsweg, ich glaube ihr habt sehr gute Verhältnisse So ne Tour interessiert mich auch sehr aber nicht mit Start 7:00 Uhr  Außerdem ist mir die Hausnummer wohl noch ein bisserl zu hoch am Anfang der Bikesaison. Übrigens: Ein paar Eisbären sind die Tour mit weit aus mehr Höhenmetern als bei Euch angegeben schon mal gefahren  Kooomisch...


Erdi01 schrieb:


> *Sonntag RTF Eppertshausen​*


Die Tour ist aber auch sehr scheee  Deshalb anmeld!!





theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Nach der eigentlich eher kleinen Tour mit Google heute fühle ich mich gerade zerstört.


Aber es ist schon so wie Du gesagt hast: Der Prüfungsstress zehrt nicht unerheblich am körperlichen Befinden. Du bist nämlich fit! Kleiner Tipp: Sach doch einfach was! Wenn ich Dich nicht drauf angesprochen hätte, hättste wohl gar nix gesagt  Nimm Dir ein Beispiel an mir. Wenns mir zu schnell geht jammere ich den anderen die Ohren voll bis es langsamer wird 

Aber ansonsten zur gestrigen Tour: Die war einfach nur zum 

Das erste mal in diesem Jahr eine Tour auf Trails abgestellt. Es war so geil 



Jetzt merk ich erst wie hart der Winter war. Gestern über die Trails zu heizen, ja fast zu fliegen, war ja schon fast ein kleines, schönes Märchen 

Grüße

Google


----------



## x-rossi (3. April 2009)

welche junge frau mit dunklen langen haaren fuhr gestern mit einem weißen stevens-renner den mainweg entlang?


----------



## DeathAngel (3. April 2009)

> Nach der eigentlich eher kleinen Tour mit Google heute fühle ich mich gerade zerstört.



 Ich seh schon Google...das dauert wohl noch ein paar Monate bevor wir uns treffen


----------



## Google (3. April 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> welche junge frau mit dunklen langen haaren fuhr gestern mit einem weißen stevens-renner den mainweg entlang?


 Ich seh schon, Du willst uns auf den Mainradweg locken Ich habe gestern aber auch eine hübsche Aussicht erlebt. Haarfarbe allerdings unbekannt, der Blick war weiter unten  Die Damen bitte ich um Entschuldigung! Es frühlingt sehr....





DeathAngel schrieb:


> Ich seh schon Google...das dauert wohl noch ein paar Monate bevor wir uns treffen


Du mußt aber auch auf die angegebene Geschwindigkeit im LMB achten: mittel ist schon sehr sportlich.


----------



## drinkandbike (3. April 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> welche junge frau mit dunklen langen haaren fuhr gestern mit einem weißen stevens-renner den mainweg entlang?




o.k ich wars - (verkleidet auf Rehatour )


----------



## HelixBonus (3. April 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> welche junge frau mit dunklen langen haaren fuhr gestern mit einem weißen stevens-renner den mainweg entlang?



Wow, die muss dich ja beeindruckt haben...
Spüre übrigens meinen linken Oberschenkel nicht mehr, auch ist er ziemlich dick - ist das schlecht??????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (3. April 2009)

Bist Du Linksträger?? Dann wundere Dich nicht. Es ist Frühjahr!


----------



## theobviousfaker (3. April 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Aber es ist schon so wie Du gesagt hast: Der Prüfungsstress zehrt nicht unerheblich am körperlichen Befinden. Du bist nämlich fit! Kleiner Tipp: Sach doch einfach was! Wenn ich Dich nicht drauf angesprochen hätte, hättste wohl gar nix gesagt  Nimm Dir ein Beispiel an mir. Wenns mir zu schnell geht jammere ich den anderen die Ohren voll bis es langsamer wird


Das Ausmaß der Zerstörung habe ich erst zu Hause gemerkt  Bin dann recht schnell ins Bett gewandert.



Google schrieb:


> Aber ansonsten zur gestrigen Tour: Die war einfach nur zum
> 
> Das erste mal in diesem Jahr eine Tour auf Trails abgestellt. Es war so geil
> 
> ...




Ich dachte, das mit den Hormonen wird im Alter ruhiger  Aber der Google hats ja gestern auch nicht mehr aufgehalten und musste unbedingt mal "pumpen"...


----------



## x-rossi (3. April 2009)

drinkandbike schrieb:


> o.k ich wars - (verkleidet auf Rehatour )










ghost48 schrieb:


> Wow, die muss dich ja beeindruckt haben...


 alter! ich wollte was über das gestell erfahren. ich sülz dich doch schon seit tagen voll mit fragen zum renner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







ghost48 schrieb:


> Spüre übrigens meinen linken Oberschenkel nicht mehr, auch ist er ziemlich dick - ist das schlecht??????


weiß nicht. kann ich das video noch mal sehen?


----------



## DeathAngel (3. April 2009)

> ich wollte was über das gestell erfahren



eindeutig zweideutig ^^


----------



## x-rossi (3. April 2009)

ok: rahmen!


----------



## Hüby (3. April 2009)

bin heut mal schnell hoch zur SchönenAussicht (oberhalb von Hörstein) hab nur nix geschrieben weil ich mich nich UhrZeitlich festnageln laßen wollte...  die htten nach ca 10 Jahren Neueröffnung und freun sich besonders über Radler,Biker,Wanderer...  is echt cool da...super in der Sonne sitzen und bis FfM oder FeldBerg glotzen...  Essen war auch super lecker...   Bediehnung sieht nur noch nich ganz durch..aber is ja normal bei neuem... 
Fazit is ne Reise wert...und tolle AtackTrails lang runter...


----------



## Chaotenkind (3. April 2009)

> theobviousfaker schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @Chaotenkind: Auf welcher Mainseite denn?
> > Klingt jedenfalls gut. Ich werde aber wahrscheinlich vorher schon aussteigen. Nach der eigentlich eher kleinen Tour mit Google heute fühle ich mich gerade zerstört. Aber bis Samstag ist ja noch laaang hin, schau mer mal


 
Hi, auf der Dörnigheimer bzw. Bischofsheimer Mainseite, denn auf dieser Seite gehts ja Richtung Taunus.

Da Du ja aus Richtung Frankfurt kommst rechnen wir an der Rumpenheimer Fähre mit Dir, auf der Bischofsheimer Seite!

Grüsse

Bikeholik + Chaotenkind


----------



## Lupo (3. April 2009)

Hüby schrieb:


> bin heut mal schnell hoch zur SchönenAussicht ..



ich kenn das nur geschlossen... müsst mer sich mal ansehen, aber morgen gehts erstmal in den vilbeler wald, haben da beim letzten mal ein wichtiges stück ausgelassen...


----------



## Erdi01 (3. April 2009)

Hüby schrieb:


> bin heut mal schnell hoch zur SchönenAussicht (oberhalb von Hörstein)




Was das Ding hatt auf  Das glaub ich erst wenn ich's selber sehe ... 

Morgen sehe ich mir erstmal den Vilbeler, übermorgen den Odenwald an ...


----------



## theobviousfaker (4. April 2009)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Da Du ja aus Richtung Frankfurt kommst rechnen wir an der Rumpenheimer Fähre mit Dir, auf der Bischofsheimer Seite!



Hey, ich schaff das morgen nicht. Ich fühl mich einfach nicht wirklich fit und das wird sich bis morgen nicht bessern. Jedenfalls wirds wohl kaum für ne 100km-Runde reichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (4. April 2009)

Hüby schrieb:


> bin heut mal schnell hoch zur SchönenAussicht (oberhalb von Hörstein)


 
@Hüby, war gesten auch mit *Chaotenkind *in der Schönen Aussicht. Das Draußensitzen und in die Ferne glotzen ist von da oben wirklich schön.  Als wir oben waren wurde es leider etwas diesig, passte jedoch zur Bedienung, die glaube ich auch noch den ganzen Tag im dicken Nebel stand. 



theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Hey, ich schaff das morgen nicht. Ich fühl mich einfach nicht wirklich fit und das wird sich bis morgen nicht bessern. Jedenfalls wirds wohl kaum für ne 100km-Runde reichen


 
@theobviousfaker, schade das es mit dem Feldberg nicht klappt. Dir eine gute Besserung.



Google schrieb:


> Wäre mal was gewesen, sogar an eine mir genehme Startzeit wurde gedacht  Leider ist der Samstag bei mir schon verplant. Grüße von mir an alle die ich kenne, vielleicht klappts das nächste Mal!
> 
> Ihr seid ja am Karfreitag auffem Eselsweg, ich glaube ihr habt sehr gute Verhältnisse So ne Tour interessiert mich auch sehr aber nicht mit Start 7:00 Uhr  Außerdem ist mir die Hausnummer wohl noch ein bisserl zu hoch am Anfang der Bikesaison. Übrigens: Ein paar Eisbären sind die Tour mit weit aus mehr Höhenmetern als bei Euch angegeben schon mal gefahren  Kooomisch...Die Tour ist aber auch sehr scheee  Deshalb anmeld!!


 
@Google, schade vielleicht klappts ja das nächste mal (Eselsweg). ... und bei streckenmäßig kürzeren Touren lass ich mit den Startzeiten gerne mit mir reden. 
Die Tour am Karfreitag (Eselsweg) wird so abgefahren, dass wir das Teilstück von Schlüchtern bis Weibersbrunn auslassen und erst in Weibersbrunn einsteigen. So haben wir die kürzere und weniger anstrengende Strecke unter den Stollen.  Wie siehts aus, kommst Du mit? ... ist ebenso ein gutes Training für den Alpencross! 

@Erdi, wie siehts bei Dir aus! Bist Du am Karfreitag dabei! 

Grüsse,
Bikeholic


----------



## Erdi01 (4. April 2009)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> @Erdi, wie siehts bei Dir aus! Bist Du am Karfreitag dabei!
> 
> Grüsse,
> Bikeholic


Ich halte es da ähnlich wie Google. Die Kilometer würde ich da noch eher überstehen aber 7 in der Früh in Hanau ist für mich ein NoGo. Startzeiten ab 9 sind grenzwertig, aber für ne gute Tour nehm ich das mal in Kauf.

CU


----------



## x-rossi (5. April 2009)

huiii, auf dem feldberg war ja richtig was los heute. so viele biker habe ich in den letzten 3 jahren nicht auf einem haufen radeln sehen.


----------



## Lupo (5. April 2009)

stimmt, das fing schon an der hohemark an, der parkplatz war  um 12 schon voll.  zum glück bleiben die fussgänger ja auf den wabs, da hatte man unterwegs wenigstens seine ruhe


----------



## Erdi01 (5. April 2009)

Einer RTF der Marke unvergesslich, bei KM 90 im tiefen Odenwald war für mich Schluß. Zuvor alles gut, auch der zusätzliche verschärfende Schlenker über die Neutscher Höhe der dieses Jahr eingebaut wurde war OK, bis zur Abfahrt. Beim Anbremsen auf eine Linkskurve ein Schlag und mein Hinterrad blockierte und brach aus. Irgendwie habe ich mich auf dem Rad gehalten und mich über einen kleinen Graben sturzfrei auf die Wiese gerettet, wo ich zum Stehen kam. Glück gehabt 

Erster Gedanke OK Plattfuß, neuer Schlauch rein und weiter. Von wegen, mir hattes es das komplette Hinterrad zerlegt  Felge gerissen, Speiche rausgerissen, kein eifacher Achter, midestens ein Zweiundreißiger, da war nix mehr zu machen 

Mit Frank zusammen geschätzt ein Kilometer in den nächsten Ort gelaufen, das war dann Ernsthofen, dort dann Taxi Papa angerufen. 1,5 Std. später waren meine Eltern vor Ort und haben mich eingesammelt. Danke dafür 

Ich hoffe Frank, der nach meinem Telefonat weiterfuhr, kam auch wieder in Eppertshausen an. Ca. 10-15 Minuten, nachdem wir uns getrennt hatten kam der "Besenwagen" und hatte die Beschilderung der RTF eingesammelt  Ich sagte Ihnen noch, dass sie sich Zeit lassen sollen, da sind ein paar Minuten entfernt noch welche auf der Strecke. Die hatten auch schon überlegt wie sie mich mitnehmen könnten, die waren aber mit nem Cabrio unterwegs, also eher schwierig  

Aber nett sind die Leute im Odenwald, Anwohner kamen raus und haben gefragt, nach dem ich da länger Stand, ob sie helfen könnten. Ein Heppenheimer der zweimal vorbei kam hielt beim zweiten Mal und wollte mich sogar heimfahren


----------



## karsten13 (5. April 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Von wegen, mir hattes es das komplette Hinterrad zerlegt



seit wann baut Cannondale Laufräder?


----------



## RedRum05 (5. April 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> seit wann baut Cannondale Laufräder?





@Erdi...
das war wohl das Wochenende dafür! Am Ende meiner gestrigen Tour (zwischen Eppertshausen und Urberach) wurde mein Hinterrad plötzlich schwammig und luft raus. Klarer Nachteil für die geklebten Reifen, aber auch hier kam Taxi Papa 

Hoffe bis nächstes Wochenende ist wieder alles fit und Frank, dann vielleicht mal eine gemeinsame Ausfahrt? Sammel auch gerne schon in Dietzenbach ein...


----------



## Google (5. April 2009)

Ja, ja, das war schon ein Ding mit dem Laufrad  Ich seh Erdi01 in die Kurve fahren, als plötzlich das Hinterrad anscheinend blockiert und das Hinterteil seitlich wegrutscht...UUuaaah  Wir waren nicht gerade langsam unterwegs. Volker schafft es noch das Rad unter Kontrolle zu bringen wobei er aber nicht mehr im Kurvenverlauf fährt, sondern geradeaus. Schon gibt es einen Knall und der Reifen platzt! Ich sehe Erdi nur noch geradeaus eiern auf die Wiese......Zum Glück ist nichts passiert. Kaum zu glauben!. Wir habens aber positiv gesehen: 100 Meter weiter unten stand ein Schild "gefährliche Abfahrt!"...Noch steiler, kurviger und im Wald. Genug Bäume um sich einen auszusuchen 

@Volker, ich bin noch vor dem Besenwagen zurück gekommen und habe sogar noch 2 Gruppen überholen können 

@[email protected] Schaun mer mal. Lass uns ein bisserl kurzfristiger darüber reden. Zum einem gibts jeden Tag anderes Wetter zu Ostern, zum anderen hab ich auch noch ein MTB  Ich waas noch ned wozu ich Lust habe.

Aber hier schon mal die Tourenangebote für unter der Woche:

*Spacken am Dienstag*​
Es geht aber höchstens bis Klein-Ostheim, weil ich gerne um 20:00 Uhr wieder daheim sein möchte. Da ich von Frankfurt aus starte, kann ich auch noch Rumpenheimer Fähre bei Bedarf mit einplanen. Die Startzeit 17:45 Uhr könnte was für fohns und dandy sein??

*Gelände am Donnerstag​*
Dabei ist mal wieder der Fernblick und die Michelbacher Weinberge 

Mitfahrer wiie immer willkommen!!!!!

Grüße

Google


----------



## Google (5. April 2009)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> @Google, schade vielleicht klappts ja das nächste mal (Eselsweg). ... und bei streckenmäßig kürzeren Touren lass ich mit den Startzeiten gerne mit mir reden.
> Die Tour am Karfreitag (Eselsweg) wird so abgefahren, dass wir das Teilstück von Schlüchtern bis Weibersbrunn auslassen und erst in Weibersbrunn einsteigen. So haben wir die kürzere und weniger anstrengende Strecke unter den Stollen.  Wie siehts aus, kommst Du mit? ... ist ebenso ein gutes Training für den Alpencross!


 Ne, ne Ingo!! Da lieg ich noch in de Speuze  Das schaff ich beim besten Willen nicht. Hey! Ich weiß ja, Ihr wollt pünktlich zum Mittag sein. Ich persönlich frühstücke lieber, ess bei Bedarf ein Riegel, lass das Mittgessen und gehe gliche zum Kaffee mit Kuchen über  Tja so verschieden sind die Leut. Aber wir kriegen das schon mal hin 

Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (5. April 2009)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> :
> Sammel auch gerne schon in Dietzenbach ein...


Ne brauchste erstmal nicht, in den vier Tagen bis Ostern habe ich kein neues Laufrad am Start ...


----------



## Lupo (5. April 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ...Felge gerissen, Speiche rausgerissen



haste schon die ursache festgestellt? ist doch eigentlich kein "alltäglicher" schaden....


----------



## Erdi01 (5. April 2009)

... nein, das LR hängt noch im Renner. Werde ich die Tage dann mal auseinandernehmen, mal schauen wie der Schauch aussieht und das LR von innen. Vllt weis ich dann mehr.


----------



## sod (5. April 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ne brauchste erstmal nicht, in den vier Tagen bis Ostern habe ich kein neues Laufrad am Start ...



Hallo, wir kenne uns zwar nicht, aber da Lupo mich heute so nett im Taunus rumgeführt hat, könnte ich mich vielleicht indirekt mit einem geliehenen Laufradsatz revanchieren.


----------



## Erdi01 (6. April 2009)

Hallo sod,

danke für's Angebot, aber brauchst Du nicht. Ich werde mich über Ostern dann mim Mounty vergnügen. Vllt sogar im Taunus, mal sehen ...

Und jetzt werde ich mir erstmal überlegen mit was ich meine Tune-Rennernaben neu aufbauen lasse


----------



## Chaotenkind (6. April 2009)

> theobviousfaker schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hey, ich schaff das morgen nicht. Ich fühl mich einfach nicht wirklich fit und das wird sich bis morgen nicht bessern. Jedenfalls wirds wohl kaum für ne 100km-Runde reichen


 
Oh Mann, Bikeholic hatte auch bis 2 Uhr morgens gelumpt, ist den Feldberg aber trotzdem einwandfrei hochgekommen.

Stellenweise lag noch Schnee, zum Teil schön überfroren und sauglatt.
Als wir vom Feldberg runter zum Fuchstanz sind ist Bikeholic sogar mal abgestiegen und hats Radl n Stück geschoben (es war wirklich sauglatt).
Daß ich das noch erleben durfte! Er bergab zu Fuß.
Welch ein Anblick, unbezahlbar!

Ich hab aber auch geschoben und mich trotzdem fast abgelegt.

Da wo kein Schnee mehr lag wars teilweise noch ziemlich nass und schlammig. Sind jedenfalls ziemlich eingesaut nach Hause gekommen.

Aber wenigstens gute 1100 HM und 100 km ohne Probleme absolviert. Das lässt für den Sommer hoffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeathAngel (6. April 2009)

Erstmal ein großes Dankeschön an MissMarple / Lupo + Erdi das sie mich untrainierten Sack mitgenommen haben...  

Ich werde ab heute ein paar hm in meine Feierabend Runden mit einbauen ^^ Wenn ich dann mal nen "Berg" problemlos hochkomme schau ich wieder in Offenbach vorbei *fg*


Gruß
Mario


----------



## Lupo (6. April 2009)

kannste gern machen und wenn ich gewusst hätte was du beruflich machst hätt ich dich net so schnell gehn lassen

und wennde die berge "problemlos" hochkommst fangen wir damit an, wie man sie am schönsten wieder runterkommt


----------



## MrTosta (6. April 2009)

So, dann melde ich mich auch mal schnell zu Wort. 
Lupo, Sipaq, Feierkater und den Rest, den ich noch nicht kenne von den Nicknames.
War gestern eine coole Tour, allgemein das Wochenende war schon wirklich cool. Freue mich auf den Sommer. Musste gestern mein hinteres LR erst mal mächtig zentrieren, das hat auf dem Victoriatrail am meisten gelitten... 

Sagt Bescheid wann Ihr wieder fahrt, ich plane es jetzt um die Feiertage.


----------



## dandy (6. April 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Aber hier schon mal die Tourenangebote für unter der Woche:
> 
> *Spacken am Dienstag*​
> Es geht aber höchstens bis Klein-Ostheim, weil ich gerne um 20:00 Uhr wieder daheim sein möchte. Da ich von Frankfurt aus starte, kann ich auch noch Rumpenheimer Fähre bei Bedarf mit einplanen. Die Startzeit 17:45 Uhr könnte was für fohns und dandy sein??



Sehr löblich 

17:45 Uhr Druckhaus ist schaffbar. Wenn nix dazwischen kommt, bin ich dabei... 

Grüße,
dandy


----------



## BlackTrek (6. April 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Und jetzt werde ich mir erstmal überlegen mit was ich meine Tune-Rennernaben neu aufbauen lasse



Kannste nicht in der Zwischenzeit den "Schlimmen Jungen" rannehmen?


----------



## TRB (6. April 2009)

MrTosta schrieb:


> So, dann melde ich mich auch mal schnell zu Wort.
> Lupo, Sipaq, Feierkater und den Rest, den ich noch nicht kenne von den Nicknames.
> War gestern eine coole Tour, allgemein das Wochenende war schon wirklich cool. Freue mich auf den Sommer. Musste gestern mein hinteres LR erst mal mächtig zentrieren, das hat auf dem Victoriatrail am meisten gelitten...
> 
> Sagt Bescheid wann Ihr wieder fahrt, ich plane es jetzt um die Feiertage.



dann meld dich doch mal wegen Feiertagen...wäre da nämlich auch dabei, vorausgesetzt nicht Ostersonntag.


----------



## sipaq (6. April 2009)

MrTosta schrieb:


> So, dann melde ich mich auch mal schnell zu Wort.
> Lupo, Sipaq, Feierkater und den Rest, den ich noch nicht kenne von den Nicknames.
> War gestern eine coole Tour, allgemein das Wochenende war schon wirklich cool. Freue mich auf den Sommer. Musste gestern mein hinteres LR erst mal mächtig zentrieren, das hat auf dem Victoriatrail am meisten gelitten...


Beim nächsten Mal aber bitte im richtigen Thread (Afterwork-Biken) posten. Die armen Eisbären wissen sonst doch gar nicht, wovon Du redest. 

Apropos zentrieren, kannst mir dabei auch mal helfen, da mir dazu bislang das Werkzeug fehlt.


----------



## Google (6. April 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Beim nächsten Mal aber bitte im richtigen Thread (Afterwork-Biken) posten. Die armen Eisbären wissen sonst doch gar nicht, wovon Du redest.


 Wieso  Wir Eisbären sind seehr tolerant, sozusagen multikulti 

*Guck!:
*


Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ich werde mich über Ostern dann mim Mounty vergnügen. Vllt sogar im Taunus, mal sehen ...


 Also Taunus werde ich mir dieses Jahr auch öfters mal antun  Aber: Ich lass dem Taunus noch Zeit über Ostern das weg zu bekommen:





Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Stellenweise lag noch Schnee, zum Teil schön überfroren und sauglatt.
> Als wir vom Feldberg runter zum Fuchstanz sind ist Bikeholic sogar mal abgestiegen und hats Radl n Stück geschoben (es war wirklich sauglatt)...................Da wo kein Schnee mehr lag wars teilweise noch ziemlich nass und schlammig. Sind jedenfalls ziemlich eingesaut nach Hause gekommen.


 

@[email protected] Sachste Bescheid wenn Du nach Ostern was Entspanntes Hochzus und Gespanntes Runterzus anbietest?? Bei trockenen Wetter und guten Verhältnissen wäre ich gerne dabei 


*Dieses WE *mit dem Mounty vielleicht zum Engländer  Oder Kahltalrunde (vielleicht noch ein bisserl zu heftig?) ? Jemand Interesse? 

*Jörg,* wenn überhaupt kann ich Ostern nur am Samstag. Wie sieht es da überhaupt bei Dir aus?



dandy schrieb:


> Sehr löblich
> 
> 17:45 Uhr Druckhaus ist schaffbar.


Nicht so früh loben. Ich kann net früher 

@TRB, Du gurkst doch schon im Taunus rum. Warum solltest Du dann für den Spessart nicht fit sein

Grüße

Google


----------



## TRB (6. April 2009)

Google schrieb:


> @TRB, Du gurkst doch schon im Taunus rum. Warum solltest Du dann für den Spessart nicht fit sein
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Google



ich wills mal vorsichtig formulieren. die jungs sind sonntag lediglich gemütlich im taunus spazieren gefahren. ich denke mal das sie wenn sie voll fahren so ungefähr in deiner klasse fahren und das ist mir dann doch noch ein wenig zu hart. ich kam, wie ich fand, zwar sehr gut mit, allerdings möcht ich den lupo und den sipaq noch nicht sehen wenn sie am limit fahren, hehe.

und nun will ich ja auch keine bremse sein wenn ihr fahren geht. zumal du ja in deiner tourenbeschreibung also sagen wir mal voraussetzung angibts du solltest problemlos 50 km fahren können und ich war sagen wir mal leicht angezählt als ich sonntagabend nach 27 kilometern zuhause war. gut, ich bin auch die 20 kilometer von oberursel nach ffm zurückgefahren. also 47 kilometer insgesamt. 

lange rede kurzer sind, auf ein versuch würde ich es ankommen lassen


----------



## Erdi01 (6. April 2009)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Kannste nicht in der Zwischenzeit den "Schlimmen Jungen" rannehmen?



Ja, wenn ich ihm seine Kette wieder gebe. Die hatte ich für's SilkRoad gebraucht, da ich keine Kette mehr im Keller liegen hatte. Und wenn die Scheibe getauscht ist, die Marta funzt nicht wie sie soll  Irgendwie habe ich nur lauter Baustellen. Gerade gesehen: Das Rush hatt eine Kettenblattschraube verlohren  

Hast Du ein Vorschlag mit was ich mir meine Renner-Naben aufbauen könnte. Ich habe irgedwie noch keinen Plan  Mir fallen nur die üblichen Verdächtigen ein: Mavic Open Pro oder CPX33.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (6. April 2009)

TRB schrieb:


> ich wills mal vorsichtig formulieren. die jungs sind sonntag lediglich gemütlich im taunus spazieren gefahren. ich denke mal das sie wenn sie voll fahren so ungefähr in deiner klasse fahren und das ist mir dann doch noch ein wenig zu hart. ich kam, wie ich fand, zwar sehr gut mit, allerdings möcht ich den lupo und den sipaq noch nicht sehen wenn sie am limit fahren, hehe.


Wenn Lupo am Limit fährt, komm ich auch nicht mehr mit. 

Außerdem sah das vielleicht nicht danach aus, aber viel mehr wäre bei mir am Sonntag auch nicht gegangen. Auch für mich ist die Saison noch jung und außerdem hatte ich vom Vortag noch 'ne gut 60km lange Tour mit 1100hm in den Beinen.

Außerdem haben wir am Anfang vielleicht ein bißchen zu schnell angefangen. Ich muss als "Guide" ja auch noch üben (war das erste Mal).


----------



## drinkandbike (6. April 2009)

hi erdi, bei deinem Schaden würde ich auf zuviel Kuchen oder eine schlechte Einspeichqualität tippen!!!! Wenn du nicht selbst einspeichst maile dochmal felixthewolf an. Der wird dir noch nen Tipp geben und gegebenfalls dir dein Laufrad mit Garantie aufbauen - faire Preise!!! Muss aber halt nach Dresden.

kai


----------



## drinkandbike (6. April 2009)

@[email protected]

FRM LP 373 wäre auch was.....aber dann hört es auf mit dem Kuchen!!!


----------



## BlackTrek (7. April 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Mavic Open Pro oder CPX33.


Die CXP33 hatte ich am Pina. Sehr haltbar, aber ob die mit Deinem Gewichtsfetischismus harmonieren weiss ich nicht so recht.

Zipp 255 Tubular wär noch was wenns leicht sein soll, aber Zipp wollteste ja nich...


----------



## Kedi (7. April 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Hast Du ein Vorschlag mit was ich mir meine Renner-Naben aufbauen könnte. Ich habe irgedwie noch keinen Plan  Mir fallen nur die üblichen Verdächtigen ein: Mavic Open Pro oder CPX33.




Fahre seit 8 Jahren und tausende KM mit

Mavic OpenPro,
DTSwiss Speichen (2mm durchgehend),
VR 32 und HR 32 Speichen
Campa Chorus Naben(2001  ) 
natürlich alles klassisch silber 

schwer , sehr schwer  , aber noch nie Probleme gehabt .

Sch...ss Leichtbau  .


----------



## Google (7. April 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Aber hier schon mal die Tourenangebote für unter der Woche:
> 
> *Spacken am Dienstag*​
> *Gelände am Donnerstag​*



Moin, moin allerseits 

wegen der obigen Spackenrunde: Um 17:15 Uhr komm ich an der Rumpenheimer Fähre vorbei, 17:45 Uhr Druckhaus wie gehabt (Dandy ist schon dabei) Wer da ist, ist da. Ich bin voraussichtlich heute nicht mehr online.

@TRB  Kannste auch mal unter der Woche? Ab wann? Wenn net, wird sich sicherlich einmal etwas am WE ergeben.

Grüße

Google


----------



## TRB (7. April 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Moin, moin allerseits
> 
> @TRB  Kannste auch mal unter der Woche? Ab wann? Wenn net, wird sich sicherlich einmal etwas am WE ergeben.
> 
> ...


 
unter der woche frühstens ab 6. und bis 6 schaff ich's auch nur wohl bis an die hohemark, wegen anfahrtsweg mit bahn. 
zu euch an den treffpunkt wirds voraussichtlich nix bis 6, dann eher erst halb 7.

aber an wochenenden geht da immer was, besonders auch am laaaaaaangen osterwochenende. müsst's mir nur früh mitteilen das ich das planen kann.

nun ja, bald ist ja auch länger hell und dann kann man mit mir auch unter der woche rechnen. also nehmt euch in acht


----------



## Adrenalino (7. April 2009)

Huhu,

habe beschlossen die Saison 2009 KOMPLETT zu canceln - auch den Ironman!  Die Prognose für meine Sehnenreizung ist einfach zu negativ. Es wird noch Monate dauern bis ich an so was ähnliches wie Sport überhaupt denken darf. Oberste Priorität hat derzeit meine Arbeistfähigkeit ( bin ja selbständig ) die Regeneration und den anschließenden Trainingsaufbau. Wenn alles gut geht dann sitze ich evtl. im Herbst wieder aufm Rad und fang an zu lernen wie es ist ne Kurbel zu bewegen  

Schwimmen wird evtl. schon vorher möglich sein. Lauftraining eher Winter 

Werde aber die Aktivitäten hier weiter beobachten und vielleicht ab und an mal nen Kommentar abgeben 

Wünsche euch weiterhin ne schöne Saison mit viel Sonnenschein!!!!!


----------



## Chaotenkind (7. April 2009)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drinkandbike (7. April 2009)

@[email protected] Gute Besserung! Hänge mich dann ab Herbst bei Dir dran und lass mich im Windschatten mitreissen 

@[email protected] Gibt es nun Bilder von deinem neuen Boliden ??? Was macht die R1 Bremse???

Grüsse kai (noch ohne Krücken)


----------



## Adrenalino (7. April 2009)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Ha, ha, Du wirst uns warscheinlich trotzdem abziehen!



Machst du Witze? 

Ich kann derzeit zugucken wie sich täglich meine Muskulatur immer ein bisschen mehr verabschiedet  , echt heftig!

Naja o.k, was die Ausdauer angeht hab ich gehört daß die schnell wiederkommen soll wg. "Erinnerungsfähigkeit" des Körpers. Und da ich ja nun schon lang genug sportle sollte das schnell wieder drin sein.

Also gut, ich zieh euch ab 



> @[email protected] Gute Besserung! Hänge mich dann ab Herbst bei Dir dran und lass mich im Windschatten mitreissen



Stimmt, da war ja noch so`n Knie-Invalide. Wir machen dann aufm Mainradweg nen "Spacken-Invaliden-Express"


----------



## sipaq (7. April 2009)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Machst du Witze?
> 
> Ich kann derzeit zugucken wie sich täglich meine Muskulatur immer ein bisschen mehr verabschiedet  , echt heftig!
> 
> Naja o.k, was die Ausdauer angeht hab ich gehört daß die schnell wiederkommen soll wg. "Erinnerungsfähigkeit" des Körpers. Und da ich ja nun schon lang genug sportle sollte das schnell wieder drin sein.


Also das mit der "Erinnrungsfähigkeit" des Körpers kann ich für mich nur bestätigen. 

Am Samstag vor zwei Wochen, habe ich es vom Norden Frankfurts aus kommend, nicht mal ohne Pause bis zum Fuchstanz geschafft (nur ca. 150km zwischen Mitte Oktober und Mitte März fordern halt Ihren Tribut). In den letzten zwei Wochen war ich dann nur je einmal 40 Minuten joggen und einmal 40 Minuten auf dem Ergometer im Hotel, aber trotzdem bin ich am letzten Samstag und Sonntag jeweils ca. 60km/1100hm gefahren ohne zusammenzuklappen. 

Daran war vor zwei Wochen noch nicht zu denken. Insofern: *Wird schon wieder!!!*


----------



## Chaotenkind (7. April 2009)

> @[email protected] Gibt es nun Bilder von deinem neuen Boliden ??? Was macht die R1 Bremse???


 
Nee, hatten die letzen Male den Foto vergessen, auf dem Feldberg letzten Samstag leider auch. So ein Foto mit Schnee wäre schon nicht schlecht gewesen. Am Karfreitag ist ja Eselsweg angesagt, da hab ich meine Fotoansprüche schon angemeldet und werde das Einpacken der Kamera persönlich überwachen!
Habs schließlich nach den letzten zwei Schlammschlachten extra gründlich gereinigt.

Die Bremse kommt erst im Mai (lt. Lieferant).  Bei der Gelegenheit werden noch die Schnellspanner getauscht und das Gabelrohr um 1 cm gekürzt. Und dann ein bißchen Schraubentuning.

Heute abend hol ich den Wolf aus der Inspektion/Ölwechsel/Reifenwechsel und beweg ihn mal wieder zur Abwechslung. Gutes Training bei seinen 2 kg Mehrgewicht!


----------



## x-rossi (7. April 2009)

gute besserung, adrenalino! wollte ja schon immer mal mit dir radeln. dann halt im herbst, abgemacht!


----------



## Erdi01 (7. April 2009)

Danke für die LR Tips  Ich weis immer noch nicht warum das LR "explodiert" ist, nehme aber an das schlagartig 8bar nach draußen wollten, das hatt die Felge einfach nicht ausgehalten. Die DT 1.1 spielte eigentlich in der selben Liga wie eine Open Pro. 

*@drinkandbike*, ich weis nicht, den FRM mit 300g traue ich nicht übern Weg, den Zipps eigentlich auch nicht, obwohl *@Blacky* die Zipps haben was, scheint es aber nicht in 28/32 Loch Ausführung zu geben und möchte auch erstmal gar nicht wissen was die kosten .  Die Vernunftsentscheidung wären jedenfalls Mavics. Und *@Kedi*, mein LRS hatt auch 28/32 Speichen, allerdings DT Revos 2-1,5-2. In Verbindung mit den DT Felgen war das in meiner Gewichtsklasse schon immer "achteranfällig". Aber danke, dass Du Dir Deinen Standartkommentar "Nimm lieber ..." verkniffen hast  

*@Google*, also Renner is ja nich bei mir. Schade, gerade Freitag haben die RotenRitzel aus der Parallelwelt was Engländermäßiges im Angebot. Macht aber nix, können wir jederzeit selber fahren. Dann halt erstmal die Mountyvariante, ich wäre jedenfalls dabei, egal wann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TRB (7. April 2009)

Samstag hätte ich Lust ne Runde zu drehen. Wer Lust?


----------



## theobviousfaker (8. April 2009)

@Adrenalino: ********! Gute Besserung! 

@Erdi: Was für eine Gewichtsklasse bist du denn?  Mein MTB-LRS ist mit Revos gespeicht und hält bombenfest. Dabei wiegen meine Felgen auch "nur" 440g. Das ist zwar kein besonderes Leichtgewicht aber die werden ja auch durchs Gelände geprügelt. Und das zeitweise mit 80 kg "nackt" (also fahrfertig noch mehr).

@Chaotenkind: Was ist denn diese Eselsweggeschichte? Kann man ein paar Details dazu erfahren?


----------



## Kedi (8. April 2009)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> habe beschlossen die Saison 2009 KOMPLETT zu canceln - auch den Ironman!  Die Prognose für meine Sehnenreizung ist einfach zu negativ. Es wird noch Monate dauern bis ich an so was ähnliches wie Sport überhaupt denken darf.




Auch von mir gute Besserung !

Hast wohl zuviel heimlich trainiert, dass die Kniee in die Kniee gegangen sind  . 
Aber mal im ernst: Darfst du noch nicht mal ganz, ganz locker in einem ganz, ganz leichten Gang auf der Ebene fahren  ? Man sagt doch immer, dass leichtes Bewegen die Heilungsprozesse beschleunigt und Gelenke/Sehnen "geschmiert" und mit Nährstoffen versorgt werden ...


----------



## Kedi (8. April 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Und *@Kedi*, mein LRS hatt auch 28/32 Speichen, allerdings DT Revos 2-1,5-2. In Verbindung mit den DT Felgen war das in meiner Gewichtsklasse schon immer "achteranfällig". Aber danke, dass Du Dir Deinen Standartkommentar "Nimm lieber ..." verkniffen hast



28/32 sind 4 Speichen vorne zu wenig 
2-1,5-2 sind 0,5 in der Mitte zu wenig

und war da nicht die Rede von tune-Naben ?
tune ist zu wenig 

Doppelte Sch...sse Leichtbau  .


----------



## Chaotenkind (8. April 2009)

> @Chaotenkind: Was ist denn diese Eselsweggeschichte? Kann man ein paar Details dazu erfahren?


[/QUOTE] 

Schau mal ins LMB, die Tour ist da ziemlich ausführlich beschrieben.

Der Eselsweg ist ein alter Handelspfad auf dem früher Salz mittels der Grautiere durch den Spessart transportiert wurde.
Er ist als Wanderweg (rotes "E") ausgewiesen und teilweise gut ausgebaut (WAB). Allerdings sind auch noch etliche trailige Geländepassagen dabei. Die sind eingentlich nur in eine Richtung fahrbar, nämlich bergab. Esel sind ja bekanntermaßen ganz gute Klettertiere, deshalb wurden diese für den Salztransport genommen.

Ich hab letztes Jahr mit dem Hardtail ganz schön gespeuzt auf den Trails. Ausgewaschen, große Steine, viele Wurzeln und teilweise hohe Geländeabsätze.
Ist, soweit mir gesagt wurde, auch nur fahrbar wenn es vorher mindestens zwei Wochen nicht geregnet hat. Da haben wir ja offensichtlich Glück!


----------



## Adrenalino (8. April 2009)

Kedi schrieb:


> Auch von mir gute Besserung !
> 
> Aber mal im ernst: Darfst du noch nicht mal ganz, ganz locker in einem ganz, ganz leichten Gang auf der Ebene fahren  ? Man sagt doch immer, dass leichtes Bewegen die Heilungsprozesse beschleunigt und Gelenke/Sehnen "geschmiert" und mit Nährstoffen versorgt werden ...



Das wäre auch genau das richtige wenn ich etwas direkt am Gelenk selbst hätte, z.b. nen Knorpelschaden ( was ja als erstes vermutet wurde ), dann ist leichte Bewegung perfekt.

Da aber die Sehnenansätze stark gereizt sind wirkt sich jede muskuläre Bewegung sofort negativ darauf aus. Die Sehnen werden ja durch jegliche Muskelbewegung mit beansprucht. Und wenn du eine gereizte Sehne weiterhin der Bewegung aussetzt gibst du der Reizung ständig neues "Futter". Sehnen sind so gut wie nicht durchblutet, deswegen dauert es so lange bis die sich erholen. Darum bekomme ich jetzt täglich Ultraschall-Behandlungen um an den betroffenen Stellen den Stoffwechsel anzuregen - ohne die Muskeln dabei bewegen zu müssen. Das zieht sich......

Da ich bei meiner Arbeit nunnmal viel stehe, stehen muss ist das natürlich auch kontraproduktiv. Aber was soll ich machen? Ich MUSS arbeiten. Daher dauert die Regeneration nochmal etwas länger.

Ich kann gar nichts machen! Alleine schon die Beuge-Streckbewegung OHNE Krafteinsatz verursacht Schmerzen  daher geht Radfahren nicht und laufen erst recht nicht. Schwimmen würde gehen, funktioniert aber aus den o.g. Gründen ( Anspannung der Muskulatur ) auch nicht weil das eben auch die Sehnenansätze reizt. 
Evtl. bin ich im Sommer so weit um das Schwimmtraining zumindest mal mit "Pullboy" aufnehmen zu können. Das ist so ein Teil daß man sich zwischen die Beine klemmt um die Beine ruhig zu halten. Damit trainiert man um sich auf den Armzug konzentrieren zu können. Aber : da muss man halt auch die Muskeln etwas anspannen um den Pullboy zwischen den Beinen zu halten.

Mist alles....


----------



## Kedi (8. April 2009)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Das wäre auch genau das richtige wenn ich etwas direkt am Gelenk selbst hätte, z.b. nen Knorpelschaden ( was ja als erstes vermutet wurde ), dann ist leichte Bewegung perfekt.
> 
> Da aber die Sehnenansätze stark gereizt sind wirkt sich jede muskuläre Bewegung sofort negativ darauf aus. Die Sehnen werden ja durch jegliche Muskelbewegung mit beansprucht. Und wenn du eine gereizte Sehne weiterhin der Bewegung aussetzt gibst du der Reizung ständig neues "Futter". Sehnen sind so gut wie nicht durchblutet, deswegen dauert es so lange bis die sich erholen. Darum bekomme ich jetzt täglich Ultraschall-Behandlungen um an den betroffenen Stellen den Stoffwechsel anzuregen - ohne die Muskeln dabei bewegen zu müssen. Das zieht sich......
> 
> ...




Solange du mit dem Pullboy zwischen den Beinen nichts anderes machst ... 

Klingt zumindest nicht einfach, was du dir da zugezogen hast. 

Worin liegt die Ursache, dass deine Sehnenansätze gereizt sind ? Dysbalancen in der Muskulatur, falsche Sitzposition, falsches Laufschuhwerk/-gang, insgesamt doch zu wenig gedehnt oder sag bloß, weil du während der Arbeit stehst oder dich oft "verdrehst"  ?

Auch wenn sich bei dir der Heilungsprozess zieht, und du am liebsten :kotz: würdest, zieh es lieber durch, vollständig. Dann kommst du wieder ganz behutsam und langsam aufs Rad und fährst uns alle platt  .


----------



## theobviousfaker (8. April 2009)

@Chaotenkind: Uff  Die Tour ist mir noch ein wenig zu lang und zu hoch auch wenn ich Lust drauf habe! Nächstes Mal


----------



## Chaotenkind (8. April 2009)

> theobviousfaker schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @Chaotenkind: Uff  Die Tour ist mir noch ein wenig zu lang und zu hoch auch wenn ich Lust drauf habe! Nächstes Mal


 
Ok, ich nehm Dich beim Wort!
Für so nen jungen Kerl wie dich wird das ja wohl zu schaffen sein. 
Die Eselswegtour ist Bikeholics obligatorische Karfreitagveranstaltung. Du hast also nächstes Jahr die Chance wenns zwei Wochen vorher trocken war und es am Karfreitag nicht regnet. Ansonsten wird sie etwas nach hinten verschoben, so wie letztes Jahr.

Dann kannst Du uns Rentnern mal zeigen dass die Jugend doch nicht so schlecht ist wie ihr Ruf!


----------



## Google (8. April 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Google*, also Renner is ja nich bei mir. Schade, gerade Freitag haben die RotenRitzel aus der Parallelwelt was Engländermäßiges im Angebot. Macht aber nix, können wir jederzeit selber fahren. Dann halt erstmal die Mountyvariante, ich wäre jedenfalls dabei, egal wann





TRB schrieb:


> Samstag hätte ich Lust ne Runde zu drehen. Wer Lust?





theobviousfaker schrieb:


> @Chaotenkind: Uff  Die Tour ist mir noch ein wenig zu lang und zu hoch auch wenn ich Lust drauf habe! Nächstes Mal



Dann biete ich am Samstag eben eine leichtere Variante an

*Samstagstour im Vorderspessart​*
@[email protected] Vielleicht trifft dieses Angebot ja auch Dein Interesse. Ich merk die Beine noch von der RTF, gestern die GA-Fahrt bin ich wohl auch zu schnell angegangen, morgen ist schon wieder Gelände geplant... Da muß ich den Engländer nochmal beiseite lassen.....Aber der kommt bestimmt (öfter) Auch eine gute Gelegenheit für TRB falls er kann.

Das wetter scheint ja traumhaft zu werden!

Weitere Mitfahrer sind willkommen 

Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (8. April 2009)

Kedi schrieb:


> Solange du mit dem Pullboy zwischen den Beinen nichts anderes machst ...
> 
> Klingt zumindest nicht einfach, was du dir da zugezogen hast.
> 
> ...



Einfach, hah, ich mach keine halben Sachen, hab ich noch nie gemacht, daher bekomm ich ja sowas - wenn schon, dann richtig  

Die Ursache? Gute Frage, bin ja zusammen mit meinem Physio und meinem Orthopäden ( der ist selbst Triathlet ) meinen Trainingsplan usw durchgegangen.

- Dysbalancen in der Muskulatur? Möglich, dachte eigentlich daß dies durch regelmäßiges Kraft/Stabi-Training nicht auftreten sollte.....
- Sitzposition? Klares nein!
- Laufschuhe? Ja!
- Laufgang? Nein, hatte Laufschulung
- zu wenig gedehnt? Klares nein!
- Arbeit? Ja!

Vielleicht doch mal zwischendrin nicht genügend regeneriert, ein oder zwei Einheiten evtl. doch zu hart angegangen.............jetzt ist es passiert und nach gut 3 Monaten eh nicht mehr richtig nachvollzuziehen was nun der Casus knaxus war.

Auch wenn es das gesamte Jahr in Anspruch nimmt ziehe ich die Regeneration voll durch und werde mich nicht fit spritzen lassen. Ich verdiene nicht mein Geld mit Sport.....


----------



## Kedi (8. April 2009)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Einfach, hah, ich mach keine halben Sachen, hab ich noch nie gemacht, daher bekomm ich ja sowas - wenn schon, dann richtig
> 
> Die Ursache? Gute Frage, bin ja zusammen mit meinem Physio und meinem Orthopäden ( der ist selbst Triathlet ) meinen Trainingsplan usw durchgegangen.
> 
> ...



Nach dem ganzen Debakel gibt es kein Mitleid von mir, macht sowieso nur schwach   . 

Dann hau mal rein mit deiner Genesung, du bist ja schon auf dem besten Weg dahin  . Und nächstes Jahr, oder vielleicht sogar in ein paar Monaten sieht man sich wieder auf dem Radl  .


----------



## TRB (8. April 2009)

*@Google*: ich klär das mal ab und melde mich frühzeitig im LMB oder hier


----------



## theobviousfaker (8. April 2009)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Ok, ich nehm Dich beim Wort!
> Für so nen jungen Kerl wie dich wird das ja wohl zu schaffen sein.
> Die Eselswegtour ist Bikeholics obligatorische Karfreitagveranstaltung. Du hast also nächstes Jahr die Chance wenns zwei Wochen vorher trocken war und es am Karfreitag nicht regnet. Ansonsten wird sie etwas nach hinten verschoben, so wie letztes Jahr.
> 
> Dann kannst Du uns Rentnern mal zeigen dass die Jugend doch nicht so schlecht ist wie ihr Ruf!



 Ich hatte gerade ein großes Loch aus dem ich gerade wieder herauskrieche. Da wäre die lange Tour einfach kontraproduktiv. Meine Ausdauer ist noch so schlecht, da sind 175km ne sehr große Hausnummer.

@Google: Trails klingen verlockend aber ich hab Sonntag schon Taunus vor also sehen wir uns am Samstag wahrscheinlich nicht. 
Ich mach am Samstag im Garten wahrscheinlich ein bisschen "chill 'n' grill". Alle die mich kennen sind herzlich eingeladen vorbeizuschauen oder auch länger zu verweilen  (OF-Rosenhöhe, genaueres per PN). Vielleicht einen kleinen Happen zu essen nach der Tour?


----------



## sod (8. April 2009)

@Adrenalino: Wie hat sich dein Senenreizung zuerst bemerkbar gemacht?
Ich frage, weil ich selber momentan ein kleines Problem mit dem rechten Knie habe aus dem ich nicht ganz schlau werde.
Beim hinknien oder bei angewinkeltem Knie und leichtem Druck seitlich unter der Kniescheibe gibt es spontan .
Beim stärkeren ziehen am Pedal teilweise ebenfalls.
Ich ignoriere es momentan einfach, warte allerdings schon seit ein paar Wochen vergebens auf Besserung.


----------



## faraketrek (8. April 2009)

Hallo,

Endlich könnt´s mal klappen. Bei der Samstags-Tour wär ich dabei. Hört sich gut an, habe allerdings keinen Helm  und bin grad nicht so flüssig, mir mal schnell einen zu kaufen, (obwohl, ich glaub es gibt grad einen bei aldi süd für´n 10er?!?  ( Edit: nee, leider erst ab Dienstag )). Dürfte ich denn trotzdem mit? Würde dann gegen Ende am Buchberg (wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe) aussteigen und heim nach Lgs. radeln. Einstiegspunkt wär wohl Druckhaus.

Grüße,

Frank


----------



## Adrenalino (8. April 2009)

sod schrieb:


> @Adrenalino: Wie hat sich dein Senenreizung zuerst bemerkbar gemacht?
> Ich frage, weil ich selber momentan ein kleines Problem mit dem rechten Knie habe aus dem ich nicht ganz schlau werde.
> Beim hinknien oder bei angewinkeltem Knie und leichtem Druck seitlich unter der Kniescheibe gibt es spontan .
> Beim stärkeren ziehen am Pedal teilweise ebenfalls.
> Ich ignoriere es momentan einfach, warte allerdings schon seit ein paar Wochen vergebens auf Besserung.



Bei mir war der Schmerz einfach da, von hier auf jetzt. Vielleicht hatte ich schon vorher Probleme, wollte es aber nicht wahrhaben. Ich kann es , wie erwähnt, nicht mehr so gut nachvollziehen. Samstags hatte ich einen 2-Std.-Lauf, Sonntags bin ich Rad gefahren, Montags waren die Schmerzen da. 

Ignorieren ist ganz schlecht! Such dir nen guten Sportmediziner oder gehe zu nem Physio der sich mit Sportlern auskennt. Der kann dann z.b. eine Empfehlung für den Orthopäden oder deinem Hausarzt abgeben was verschrieben werden sollte. Wo wohnst du? Vielleicht kann ich dir jemanden empfehlen.

Wenn du ein gutes Foto von nem Knie findest kannst du ja mal versuchen mit Paint o.ä. da einzuzeichnen wo dein Problem sitzt. Poste es hier ( wenn die anderen nix dagegen haben ) oder schick mir ne Mail mit genauer Beschreibung wie sich dein Schmerz äußert.

[email protected]

Ich bin mittlerweile Experte was Knieprobleme angeht, leider....


----------



## Google (8. April 2009)

faraketrek schrieb:


> Endlich könnt´s mal klappen. Bei der Samstags-Tour wär ich dabei. Hört sich gut an, habe allerdings keinen Helm.......... Dürfte ich denn trotzdem mit?


 Grüß Dich faraktrek, schön das Du in den Thread gefunden hast 

Ohne Helm? Da muß ich Dir leider ein klares "Nein" sagen. Ist mir nicht so recht. Wir fahren am Samstag auch technische Passagen. Auch wenns sicherlich nicht die schwierigsten sind, kann immer etwas passieren. Das hat (auch mich) die Vergangenheit gelehrt. Also besorg Dir einen Helm und Du bist dabei  Spätestens nach dem Aldidienstag nächste Woche werden wir sicherlich mal ne gemeinsame Tour drehen  (Ich hab übrigens meinen letzten langjährig gedienten Aldihelm gerade  entsorgt)

@[email protected] Sakir scheint sein Spielzeug ausprobieren zu wollen 

Grüße


Google


----------



## faraketrek (8. April 2009)

schade... vielleicht passt mir ja der Helm meiner Tochter ... mal probieren. Hmmm *überleg* der Motorradhelm nervt wahrscheinlich. Oder ich lauer euch auf und fahr heimlich hinterher  naja mal schauen.

grüße, frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (8. April 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> @Erdi: Was für eine Gewichtsklasse bist du denn?  Mein MTB-LRS ist mit Revos gespeicht und hält bombenfest. Dabei wiegen meine Felgen auch "nur" 440g. Das ist zwar kein besonderes Leichtgewicht aber die werden ja auch durchs Gelände geprügelt. Und das zeitweise mit 80 kg "nackt" (also fahrfertig noch mehr).



... so in etwa Deine +-2. Aber die Belastung eines Renner-Laufradsatzes ist nochmal höher. Beim Mounty schluckt Federung und Fahrweise schon einiges weg. Mit dem Renner ohne Vorwarnung (weils z.B. der Vorderman/frau nicht anzeigt) ungefedert in ein Schlagloch = da sagt das LR und die Familienplanung Mahlzeit 



> @[email protected] Sakir scheint sein Spielzeug ausprobieren zu wollen
> 
> Grüße
> 
> ...


Öhm, mit Gemini wollt ich eigentlich nicht anrollen  Und eigentlich wollt ich zum Engländer, so weit weg ist der doch garnicht und eigentlich siehst Du Dein Revier doch jede Woche


----------



## karsten13 (8. April 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Mit dem Renner ohne Vorwarnung (weils z.B. der Vorderman/frau nicht anzeigt) ungefedert in ein Schlagloch = da sagt das LR und die Familienplanung Mahlzeit



hatte ich letzten Dienstag auch. Dachte im ersten Moment, mein VR wäre ausgespeicht, weils so gekracht hat. Aber die Laufräder haben gehalten  . Allerdings gab's am HR nen Durchschlag ...

... aber wie sitzt Du eigentlich auf dem Sattel?


----------



## theobviousfaker (9. April 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ... so in etwa Deine +-2. Aber die Belastung eines Renner-Laufradsatzes ist nochmal höher. *Beim Mounty schluckt Federung* und Fahrweise *schon einiges weg*. Mit dem Renner ohne Vorwarnung (weils z.B. der Vorderman/frau nicht anzeigt) ungefedert in ein Schlagloch = da sagt das LR und die Familienplanung Mahlzeit


Nanana, Haaaaardtail hier! Ihr verwöhnten Fully-Fahrer 

Aber gut ihr habt schon recht. Mit dieser im-Windschatten-Fahrerei fährt man natürlich unangekündigt in Schlaglöcher. Deswegen ist mir Rennradeln so suspekt  
Andererseits: Auch mein Stadtrad-VR ist mit Revos und 400g-Felge eingespeicht und mit 28mm/8bar bereift. Damit hab ich auch schon üble Dinger erwischt aber es hält bombenfest ohne Seitenschlag seit 1300km. Und das war mein erstes selbstgespeichtes Laufrad, da bin ich stolz drauf


----------



## Google (9. April 2009)

faraketrek schrieb:


> Oder ich lauer euch auf und fahr heimlich hinterher  naja mal schauen.





Erdi01 schrieb:


> und eigentlich siehst Du Dein Revier doch jede Woche


Aber nicht das Naturfreundehaus 


Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ãhm, mit Gemini wollt ich eigentlich nicht anrollen


Ah Geh! Seit wann brauchts auf unseren Trails ein Gemini?? Bist doch sonst auch immer mit SpaÃ auf dem Rush gefahren. Kennst doch das Revier. 

Wir kÃ¶nnen ja noch an Ort und Stelle bereden was wir fahren. Eigentlich istâs mir Schnuppe. Zum EnglÃ¤nder hin gibtâs ja auch ein paar Trails. AuÃer shopper kann ich mir eh keine weiteren potentiellen Mitfahrer fÃ¼r Samstag vorstellen und der is flexibelâ¦.Gelle? 

Kann halt eben nur sein, dass wir eine etwas langsamere Reisegeschwindigkeit zum EnglÃ¤nder fahren mÃ¼ssen und da hoffe ich dann auf Entgegenkommen.

Also lass es uns alle am Samstag an der B8 besprechen. Wir werden uns schon einig ............Also...........: *Hier* fÃ¼r Samstag anmelden 

Und *HIER* sind fÃ¼r heute Ã¼brigens noch RestplÃ¤tze frei


----------



## Sakir (9. April 2009)

Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Sakir scheint sein Spielzeug ausprobieren zu wollen


Bingo 

ja, ich komme mit dem Auto zum Parkplatz B8....

ich habe allerdings nur 2,3-3 Std. Zeit, dann muss ich wieder gen heimat

solltet ihr doch zum Engländer fahren wollen, bin ich nicht dabei....

Grüße der Michael


----------



## Google (9. April 2009)

Ei dann muß ich die Tour so lassen wie ursprünglich beabsichtigt. Volker, ich geb Dir auch ein Käffchen aus  So bin ich halt  Oder soll ich Dir auch noch den lecker Streusel zahlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (9. April 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Ei dann muß ich die Tour so lassen wie ursprünglich beabsichtigt.



beabsichtigt ???

ich bin von dem LMB eintrag ausgegangen...

ich dencke mal, das der Volker so viel Zeit hat und flexibel ist um doch
bei uns mit zu kommen, auch ohne uns einen ausgeben zu müssen


----------



## Google (9. April 2009)

Sakir schrieb:


> beabsichtigt ???
> 
> ich bin von dem LMB eintrag ausgegangen...


Mein ich doch auch.

Und die Wetteraussichten sind bestens


----------



## faraketrek (9. April 2009)

letzten Lidl-Helm erwischt. Sa 1100 Druckhaus. 

Gruß,

Frank


----------



## Google (9. April 2009)

..und 30  weniger   Bis Samstag 

Darf ich meine Freude über die heutige Tour ausdrücken?


* ACH WIE SCHEEEE  *​

1 Anmeldung, Vier waren wir dann doch noch gewesen


----------



## CrossTec (9. April 2009)

Google schrieb:


> .........
> 
> Also lass es uns alle am Samstag an der B8 besprechen. Wir werden uns schon einig ............Also...........: *Hier* für Samstag anmelden
> 
> .......


Ich hab mich mal eingetragen, kann aber erst morgen ne 100%tige Zusage machen! Ich würde an der B8 einsteigen.


----------



## faraketrek (9. April 2009)

Naja +20â¬ fÃ¼r nen vorgezogenen Ausritt... wars mir dann wert. Soll ja ein ganz annehmbares Markenprodukt sein hab ich hier irgendwo gelesen. 
Hab ihn leider nur in rot bekommen, wollte lieber den grauen... aber passt ja zum Bike. Hab ihn auch gleich getestet, ich glaub der macht schneller . 
Und meine Tochter ist auch gleich motiviert, ihren Helm zu tragen - klasse!! 
Wenn ich mit ihr unterwegs bin, hab ich meistens den Hund im HÃ¤nger dabei, um mich ein bisschen zu belasten. 
Das macht ihr dann auch die Steigungen schmackhaft weil sie dann auch ne Chance hat . 
Der hier: 





Naja bin mal gespannt auf Samstag, was sind bloÃ 800 HM? Hab leider kein hÃ¶henmesser, hoffentlich gibts kein Frust bei euch... 

Aber ich freu mich drauf. 

GruÃ,

faraketrek


----------



## Google (10. April 2009)

faraketrek schrieb:


> was sind bloß 800 HM? Hab leider kein höhenmesser, hoffentlich gibts kein Frust bei euch...
> 
> Aber ich freu mich drauf.


 800 HM sind 800 Höhenmeter, die wir während der Tour in etwa überwinden werden. Zum Thema Frust:

Wenn Du den folgenden Hinweis im Last-Minute-Eintrag ernst genommen hast, dann werden weder wir noch Du Frust haben 

_*WICHTIGE HINWEISE:

1. Du solltest mindestens 2 mal die Woche gut 50 Km mit etwas Höhenmeter fahren können.*_

Ich meine Du hättest mir mal geschrieben, dass Du regelmäßig mit dem Bike unterwegs bist  Also dann mach Dir keinen Kopp.

Bis Morsche dann

@[email protected] Und was ist mit Dir morgen?


Grüße

Google


----------



## CrossTec (10. April 2009)

Ich bin für morgen raus! Hab kein Auto.


----------



## Erdi01 (10. April 2009)

Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Und was ist mit Dir morgen?


was soll mit mir sein, ich werde auf dem Mounty sitzen . Je nach dem wann ich morgen aufstehe schaffe ich vllt rechtzeitig zum Druckhaus.  Falls nicht wird der *Rush*our halt woanders das letzte Stündlein schlagen ...


----------



## theobviousfaker (11. April 2009)

CrossTec schrieb:


> Ich bin für morgen raus! Hab kein Auto.


Du sollst ja auch radfahrn! 

Noch jemand Lust zu grillen morgen?  In meinem Garten ist noch Platz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (11. April 2009)

... ich mache mich die nächsten paar Minuten auf den Weg zum Druckhaus. Hoffe ich bin rechtzeitig dort ...


----------



## Google (11. April 2009)

Klaro Aalder 

@CrossTec, Schade! Wir haben uns schon lange nicht mehr gesehen. Das nächste Mal wirds klappen


----------



## Siam (11. April 2009)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> ...Die Eselswegtour ist Bikeholics obligatorische Karfreitagveranstaltung. Du hast also nächstes Jahr die Chance wenns zwei Wochen vorher trocken war und es am Karfreitag nicht regnet...



Hier die Aufzeichnung der Tour von Gestern. War alles Andere als locker leicht...









Dank Begrenzung der gpx-Größe (Wer kommt auf die Idee unter 100 kB zu begrenzen????) kann ich das File leider nicht hochladen (ca. 600 kB). Bei Interesse per PN die Email senden.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Sakir (11. April 2009)

huhu

könnt ih rmir bitte mal ein paar Daten der Tour heute geben..danke 

und Volker, denck bitte an die Mail


so dann mal *winke*


----------



## faraketrek (11. April 2009)

Hi Leute,

ich fand das spitze heut. Super Guide, Google ! 
Jetzt weiß ich auch was 800 HM und 75 km sind! 
Bin ein bisschen feddisch jetzt . Muß nochmal weg, hab jetzt nochmal 20 km Flachland vor mir. Vielleicht mach ich auch 25 draus, dann hab ich mal die 100 geknackt .

Ich hätt übrigens auch gerne den GPS-Track, damit ich mir mal angucken kann wo wir so lang sind.

Grüße und hoffentlich bis demnächst,

frank


----------



## Erdi01 (11. April 2009)

Sakir schrieb:


> könnt ih rmir bitte mal ein paar Daten der Tour heute geben..danke
> 
> und Volker, denck bitte an die Mail





faraketrek schrieb:


> Ich hätt übrigens auch gerne den GPS-Track, damit ich mir mal angucken kann wo wir so lang sind.



Ja, ich bin auch froh, dass ich rechtzeitig aus den Federn kam und dabei war.

Hier gibt's alle Daten der heutigen Tour


Damit erübrigt sich auch die Mail an Sakir 

Für die Bilder ist Google zuständig. Vllt schafft er's ja sie auf Flickr zu uppen


----------



## CrossTec (11. April 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Du sollst ja auch radfahrn!
> 
> Noch jemand Lust zu grillen morgen?  In meinem Garten ist noch Platz!


Ist ein bisschen weit von mir aus mit dem Rad zum Treffpunkt!
Aber gegrillt hätt ich auch gern!



Google schrieb:


> Klaro Aalder
> 
> @CrossTec, Schade! Wir haben uns schon lange nicht mehr gesehen. Das nächste Mal wirds klappen


So sieht`s aus!


War aber auch nicht ganz untätig heute. Ich hab es endlich geschafft mein Rotwild wieder in einen fahrbaren Zustand zu versetzen!


----------



## Google (12. April 2009)

Siam schrieb:


> War alles Andere als locker leicht...


Kann ich nachvollziehen. Das wäre sowas ähnliches wie *Komabiken *bei mir geworden. Aber immer noch besser als Komasaufen . Eselsweg steht neben vielen anderen Events auch bei mir auffem Zettel. Allerdings die trailigere und höhenmeterlastigere Tour mit Zugrückfahrt oder so ähnlich





Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ja, ich bin auch froh, dass ich rechtzeitig aus den Federn kam und dabei war.


Und ich erst!!

War echt klasse gestern  Die Bilder hab ich hier hochgeladen: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Hab ziemlich viel verwackelt, muß wohl wieder erst in Übung kommen.







Grüße

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (12. April 2009)

Jetzt geht's los ... jetzt geht's los ...

Im Moment beginnt die LIVE-Übertragung vom UCI DH-Worldcup Finale Weiblein, dann Männlein auf Freecaster 

Ich sitz schon mit Fullface vorm Lap


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (12. April 2009)

> Siam schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hier die Aufzeichnung der Tour von Gestern. War alles Andere als locker leicht...
> ...


----------



## Chaotenkind (12. April 2009)

@faraketrek


> Jetzt weiß ich auch was 800 HM und 75 km sind!


 
Wie süß!


----------



## Google (12. April 2009)

Hallooooo????? Alles andere zollt jetzt keinen Respekt mehr? 

Und nochmal Hallooo an alle:

*Spacking on Tuesday​*
*Hopping on Thursday​http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8088http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8088http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8088*http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8088

Grüße

Google


----------



## Instantcold (12. April 2009)

Grüße in die Runde,

wollte Euch mal frohe Ostern wünschen und mich bei der Gelegenheit auch wieder zurück melden.

1 Woche Trainingslager liegen hinter mir, wollte zwar deutlich mehr trainieren, konnte leider Aufgrund von Platzmangel nur 5 mal schwimmen von insgesamt 12 Einheiten, dafür war ich fleissig was unser Trockentraining anging und konnte da wenigstens alle 22 Einheiten mit trainieren.

Werde morgen mal eine Tour Richtung Frankfurt machen und dann mal schauen wie sich unter der Woche das Wetter entwickelt und halt Spacken.

Wie es mit Geländetouren aussieht, weis ich derzeit noch nicht, fühle mich dafür noch nicht 100%ig fit.


Vielleicht sieht man sich ja bei der einen oder anderen Tour, bis demnächst

Grüße

IC


----------



## faraketrek (12. April 2009)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> @faraketrek
> 
> 
> Wie süß!



Konnt mir halt vorher nix drunter vorstellen. Aber war dann auch genug.


@google
*
Hopping on Thursday* wär ich dabei wenn du nix dagegen hast. Wenn keiner mehr mitkommt können wir auch früher los.


Grüße,

frank


----------



## Erdi01 (13. April 2009)

Ach *@Google*, erinnerst Du Dich noch an die Fotografen bei der RTF. 

Die hatten tatsächlich ein Film in der Kamera


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Siam (13. April 2009)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> > Es liegt halt doch am Fahrer und nicht am Radl (höchstens an der getunten Rohloff, gell Thomas)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigfootN (13. April 2009)

Hallo Karsten,
habe mich nach dem Tod von Jens hier angemeldet um Infos zu erhalten und schau gelegentlich immer wieder auf diese Seite. 
Es freut mich zu sehen wie sie meinem Sohn ein Andenken mit dieser Seite geschaffen haben und ihn nicht vergessen.
Mit meiner jetzigen Frau sowie meiner Mutter kümmern wir uns um das Grab, das demnächst einen Grabstein bekommen wird. Das vom MTB-Team bei der Abschiednahme hingelegte T-Shirt haben wir regelmäßig gewaschen und neu eingepackt, werden es aber dann bei der Grabsteinlegung rein legen lassen.
Ist es für euch so in Ordnung?
Wir werden Jens auch ein Mountainbike in Messing, anbringen lassen. 
Ich wünsche Ihnen und dem Team für diese Saison viel Spaß und passen sie auf sich auf.

Roland Nowak


----------



## BigfootN (13. April 2009)

Hallo Karsten,
habe mich nach dem Tod von Jens hier angemeldet um Infos zu erhalten und schau gelegentlich immer wieder auf diese Seite. 
Es freut mich zu sehen wie sie meinem Sohn ein Andenken mit dieser Seite geschaffen haben und ihn nicht vergessen.
Mit meiner jetzigen Frau sowie meiner Mutter kümmern wir uns um das Grab, das demnächst einen Grabstein bekommen wird. Das vom MTB-Team bei der Abschiednahme hingelegte T-Shirt haben wir regelmäßig gewaschen und neu eingepackt, werden es aber dann bei der Grabsteinlegung rein legen lassen.
Ist es für euch so in Ordnung?
Wir werden Jens auch ein Mountainbike in Messing, anbringen lassen. 
Ich wünsche Ihnen und dem Team für diese Saison viel Spaß und passen sie auf sich auf.

Liebe Grüße, Roland Nowak


----------



## Google (13. April 2009)

faraketrek schrieb:


> @google
> *
> Hopping on Thursday* wär ich dabei wenn du nix dagegen hast. Wenn keiner mehr mitkommt können wir auch früher los.


 Nööö hab gar nix dagegen  Alles im grünen Bereich  Früher geht wohl nicht. Ein weiterer Frank aber auch ich schaffens kaum zu einer früheren Startzeit. Falls am Donnerstag niemand weiteres mitfährt, haben wir auch keine Probleme mit Namen merken 


Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ach *@Google*, erinnerst Du Dich noch an die Fotografen bei der RTF.
> 
> Die hatten tatsächlich ein Film in der Kamera


....Aber es war wohl da noch ziemlich kalt um 10:00 Uhr rum. Bin ja richtisch eingepackt....

Edit: Instant, ich denke man sieht sich in Kürze


----------



## Google (13. April 2009)

BigfootN schrieb:


> Das vom MTB-Team bei der Abschiednahme hingelegte T-Shirt haben wir regelmäßig gewaschen und neu eingepackt, werden es aber dann bei der Grabsteinlegung rein legen lassen.
> Ist es für euch so in Ordnung?


Hallo Roland, es war ein Trikot von mir und ich habe da nichts dagegen. Ich habe es schon registriert, dass Ihr es immer gewaschen und gepflegt habt. Das hat mich sehr gefreut. Ich denke auch dem Jens.

Könnt Ihr vielleicht ein Eisbärentrikot von Jens besorgen oder entbehren? Die ganze Zeit bin ich schon am überlegen ob ich sein Trikot mit auf meine geplante Alpenüberquerung von Garmisch nach Riva in meinen Rucksack mitnehme und es an einem schönen Ort hoch in den Bergen zurücklasse. Es würde ihm bestimmt freuen.

Grüße

Frank


----------



## BigfootN (14. April 2009)

Hallo Frank,
die einzige Chance von Jens ein Trikot zu erhalten, ist mit seiner Mutter zu reden. Ich habe keinen Kontakt zu ihr, würde ich ihre Geheimnummer weitergeben macht sie mir umgehend Schwierigkeiten. Sie arbeitet aber im Rathaus Offenbach - Jugendamt, sollte kein Problem sein sie da zu erreichen.
Es würde Jens aber auch mich freuen, wenn du diese Idee verwirklichen könntest.
Bitte informiere mich ob du Erfolg hattest.
Gruß,Roland


----------



## Chaotenkind (14. April 2009)

So Ihr Lieben,

ich hab dann mal die (wenigen) Bilder von unserer Eselswegtour ins Fotoalbum hochgeladen. Hatten nicht so viel Zeit zum fotografieren, sind halt mehr gefahren. Aber irgendwie kommen die Steigungen bzw. Gefälle auf den Bildern nicht so richtig rüber.

Hatten vom Team Radhaus Hochstadt noch Zwerg und Radu dabei, d.h. bei 5 Teilnehmern war das die Merida/Radhaus-Hochstadt-Fraktion mit 3 Leuten ordentlich vertreten. Und den beiden Jungs hat es richtig Spass gemacht.

Hab auch extra ein schönes Bild vom Radl machen lassen.

Werde mich heute mal um die Einstellung des Dämpfers kümmern, der hat nämlich auf einer ziemlich bockigen Abfahrt durchgeschlagen. Mal sehen ob +0,5 bar reichen, sonst wirds nämlich auf den "normalen" Trails unbequem, d.h. Hardtailfeeling!


----------



## x-rossi (14. April 2009)

vor zwei jahren war Siam aber noch nicht so weise 

-

edit/ stehn bei euch am sonntag eigentlich schon touren an? und wenn ja - wann, wie wo? 

ich habe auf gpsies.com was zusammengeklickt für den taunus und spechtrunde genannt. 53,54 km | höhendifferenz: 637 m (244 bis 881 m) | gesamtanstieg: 1.691 m | gesamtabstieg: 1.756 m

hohemark -> lindenberg -> bleibiskopf -> herzberg -> emesberg -> hollerkopf -> kieshübel -> roßkopf -> einsiedler -> eichkopf -> klingenkopf -> großer feldberg -> glaskopf -> fuchstein -> speckkopf -> kleiner feldberg -> altkönig -> hohemark. was rot ist, kenne ich schon 

start ab hohemark habe ich mir so gegen 10:00-11:00 vorgestellt. ein gemütlicher 13er schnitt sollte die reine fahrzeit ca. 4 h lang machen, pausenzeit wird entsprechend zu den 4 h addiert. 

faker und ghost könnten zusagen, hab die mail erst losgeschickt. weitere biker willkommen, sollten aber ausdauernd sein. bergauf sollen keine rennen gefahren werden, ist ja auch erst april. wieviel personen hält eine mtb-gruppe eigentlich aus? die gruppe sollte nicht zu groß werden.

ich selber bin mir eigentlich auch nicht so sicher, ob ich die distanz schaffe


----------



## IronShit (14. April 2009)

@ google und faraketrek: würde mich euch donnerstag anschließen und die Runde um nen Namen erweitern...

@chaotenkind: wie siehts denn grade mit den mittwochsausfahrten vom Radhaus aus? Morgen oda näxte Woche Mittwoch würd ich mal vorbei gucken

soweit...greetz
ironshit


----------



## Instantcold (14. April 2009)

Tourenangebot

LMB-Eintrag kommt noch.


Ich plane für Freitag eine lockere Tour auf die Burg Breuberg.

Start soll ab Stockstadt sein, geplant sind ca. 3-4 Std. Fahrzeit
Start ist gegen 12 Uhr.

Auf der Burg wird eine kleine Pause gemacht.

Hinweg über Radheim/Mosbach mit ein paar Hm, zurück entweder "Eben" oder der selbe zurück, ja nach dem wie die Gruppe lustig ist.

Grüße
IC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (15. April 2009)

> Google schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hallooooo????? Alles andere zollt jetzt keinen Respekt mehr?
> ...


----------



## Chaotenkind (15. April 2009)

> IronShit schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Es sieht gut aus.
> ...


----------



## Google (15. April 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> edit/ stehn bei euch am sonntag eigentlich schon touren an? und wenn ja - wann, wie wo?
> 
> ich habe auf gpsies.com was zusammengeklickt für den taunus und spechtrunde genannt. 53,54 km | höhendifferenz: 637 m (244 bis 881 m) | gesamtanstieg: 1.691 m | gesamtabstieg: 1.756 m


 Hört sich interessant an. Wo gibts denn den Kuchen?  Fährt schon wer mit?





IronShit schrieb:


> @ google und faraketrek: würde mich euch donnerstag anschließen und die Runde um nen Namen erweitern...


 


Instantcold schrieb:


> Ich plane für Freitag eine lockere Tour auf die Burg Breuberg.


Ah ja, haste frei? Ich leider net 

Gibts eigentlich weitere *Sonntags*vorschläge? Ich biete diesmal nix an, muß mal was anderes sehn  Der Sonntag wird zwar kälter aber voraussichtlich trocken.

Grüße

Google


----------



## theobviousfaker (15. April 2009)

Am Sonntag bin ich bei Rossis Spechtrunde dabei. 
Bis dahin fahr ich wohl nur alleine. Muss meine Runden irgendwo reinquetschen und hab nich genug Spielraum um mich mit anderen abzusprechen.


----------



## HelixBonus (15. April 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Am Sonntag bin ich bei Rossis Spechtrunde dabei.
> Bis dahin fahr ich wohl nur alleine. Muss meine Runden irgendwo reinquetschen und hab nich genug Spielraum um mich mit anderen abzusprechen.



Ich schliesse mich auch an aber wer macht denn am Samstag was? Gerne auch ganztags oder mit Renner!


----------



## x-rossi (15. April 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Hört sich interessant an. Wo gibts denn den Kuchen?  Fährt schon wer mit?


wetter sieht mal sowas von bescheiden aus kommenden sonntag im taunus. deswegen muss die tour ein wenig nach hinten verschoben werden.

nur mal so, weshalb ich die runde "spechtrunde" getauft habe (ist aber kein specht, sondern ein roadrunner geworden. die runde kann aber nicht roadrunner heißen weil, ... ach, egal):








Google schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich weitere *Sonntags*vorschläge? Ich biete diesmal nix an, muß mal was anderes sehn  Der Sonntag wird zwar kälter aber voraussichtlich trocken.


deswegen werde ich mich in den spessart begeben. sieht freundlicher aus.




ghost48 schrieb:


> Ich schliesse mich auch an aber wer macht denn am Samstag was? Gerne auch ganztags oder mit Renner!


basti möchte mit dem renner kilometer fressen, nachdem er endlich keinen rotz mehr in der nase hat. hast du seine mail? brauchst du?


----------



## Google (15. April 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> wetter sieht mal sowas von bescheiden aus kommenden sonntag im taunus. deswegen muss die tour ein wenig nach hinten verschoben werden..............................................
> deswegen werde ich mich in den spessart begeben. sieht freundlicher aus.


 Ein handfester Grund  Schade  So ne gemeinsame Spechtrunde wär mal wieder was gewesen.  Aber vielleicht kannst Du ja für den Spessart auch etwas aus der Tasche ziehen? Lasse mich gerne überraschen. Vielleicht können wir ja auch mal den Spessartweg fahren? Ansonsten würde ich, wenn alle Stricke reisen, die Tour zum Engländer und zurück anbieten. Tourdaten?? Keine Ahnung. Erdi01? Ich hab kein Garmin..... 

Grüße

Google


----------



## Bikeholic (15. April 2009)

ghost48 schrieb:


> Ich schliesse mich auch an aber wer macht denn am Samstag was? Gerne auch ganztags oder mit Renner!


 
@ghost48: Kann sein das ich am Samstag eine Spessarttour mache. Wenn machbar werde ich mich mit einem Freund zusammenschließen und gen Spessart radeln. Wenn Du magst schließ Dich an. Ich kann nur noch keine Garantie geben, weil leider noch nichts genau feststeht. 

@alle: Wer mag kann sich gerne anschließen, genaue Angaben werden noch nachgereicht.

so long


----------



## x-rossi (15. April 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Aber vielleicht kannst Du ja für den Spessart auch etwas aus der Tasche ziehen? Lasse mich gerne überraschen. Vielleicht können wir ja auch mal den Spessartweg fahren? Ansonsten würde ich, wenn alle Stricke reisen, die Tour zum Engländer und zurück anbieten.


wie trailig ist der engländer? wieviel zeit käme inklusive of-hu-of (von mir bis druckhaus ca. 45 min, also schon mal 1,5 h) zusammen? ich würde sehr gerne etwas um die 4 h gesamtzeit fahren.

alternativ kenne ich was feines zum hahnenkam hoch - ausm kopf. ohne tourdaten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IronShit (15. April 2009)

@google: das mit morgen wird doch nix bei mir...muss um die zeit doch tatsächlich studieren, wie's grade aussieht. Falls ich doch früher weg komm bin ich einfach um 5 am Druckhaus.

Am Wochenende würd ich mich vielleicht ner netten Tour in Spessart nicht abgeneigt zeigen..

so far


----------



## Erdi01 (16. April 2009)

Moin,



Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Hab auch extra ein schönes Bild vom Radl machen lassen.


Ich hab's mir auch gerade mal angeguggt. Irgendwie sieht das Rad zu groß oder die Fahrerin zu klein aus ... jedenfalls auf dem Bild  
Was macht eigentlich das Gewicht, also vom Rad meine ich, 10,9xxx 


x-rossi schrieb:


> nur mal so, weshalb ich die runde "spechtrunde" getauft habe (ist aber kein specht, sondern ein roadrunner geworden. die runde kann aber nicht roadrunner heißen weil, ... ach, egal):


... auf die Idee muß auch erstmal einer kommen 



Google schrieb:


> Ansonsten würde ich, wenn alle Stricke reisen, die Tour zum Engländer und zurück anbieten. Tourdaten?? Keine Ahnung. Erdi01? Ich hab kein Garmin.....


KM sind um die 110. HM rund 1500 ohne und rund 1700 mit Hahnenkamm  Wir sind beide Versionen schon gefahren. 

*@X-rossi*, bis Engländer würde ich's als "trailig" bezeichnen, ab Engländer "tourig". 4 Std. Fahrzeit langt nicht.

WE ... hm ... keine Ahnung. Letztes WE habe ich nach 2 Jahren mal wieder die Binselberg Trails gesucht. Die eine Hälfte habe ich gefunden, die Andere nicht  Da Trails in der Regel einen Ein- und Ausgang haben werde ich bei nächster Gelegenheit mal die Ausgänge suchen ... 

Renner ist nach wie vor kein Thema für mich, Neuaufbau vom LRS ist langwieriger als gedacht.


----------



## x-rossi (16. April 2009)

danke für die info, Erdi01. also ich nehme an, engländer ab druckhaus und zurück 110 km? dann fällt auch der enländer erst mal aus für mich.

ich denke, ich fahre mit der s nach steinheim und dann zum hahnenkamm. uhrzeit steht noch nicht fest, da bin ich flexibel.


----------



## Chaotenkind (16. April 2009)

> Erdi01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Moin,
> ...


----------



## Kedi (16. April 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Renner ist nach wie vor kein Thema für mich, Neuaufbau vom LRS ist langwieriger als gedacht.




Probier mal das hier, kennst du, oder ? 
Will mir wahrscheinlich auch einen neuen LRS aufbauen lassen, da die Bremsflanken eine leichte Einkerbung haben. Bei einer Anfrage bei w-w kam die Antwort, es könnte 3 - 3,5 Wochen dauern. Schneller gehts mit Eigenbau  . Kannst du doch  . Oder sag bloß, das, was auseinander gegangen ist, war Marke Eigenaufbau  ? 

Hast du die Ursache bei deinem HR herausgefunden ?


----------



## Google (16. April 2009)

Moin allerseits

@[email protected] Ich glaub wir haben uns mißverstanden. Du meinst die Kahltalumrundung in der Soft- und Hardcoreversion. Mit Hahnenkamm dürften es übrigens um die 1800 Hm sein. Die beiden Touren wollte ich ein bisserl später in der Saison fahren....Bissi hart noch 

Ich meinte bis zum Engländer und dann der gleiche Weg zurück (Das hat durchaus seinen Reiz, da dann auch schöne Trails dabei sind, die wir dann nicht hoch sondern runter fahren) oder zurück entlang der Kahl....Lanzelot war damals dabei.

Hmm was tun?

 Taunus diesmal leider zu kalt
 Samstag kann ich nicht
 Renner ohne Erdi geht nicht 
 Die Binselbergtrailtour ist noch in der Ausarbeitung
 Hahnenkamm kenn ich schon zu genüge....

@x-rossi, Du immer mit Deinen Trainigsplänen  

Also ich würde, falls jemand mitfährt, zum Engländer fahren und auf gleichen Weg zurück (um die 90 KM und 1200 HM, nur im Gelände und recht trailig) *oder *über die Kahl zurück (gleiche Km, um die 1000 HM)

*Also bitte outen wer mitfahren würde, ich stelle dann etwas ins LMB.*

Ansonsten fahr ich beim x-rossi mit, obwohl ich da oft unterwegs bin...(den oli hab ich ja auch schon lange nicht mehr gesehen)

Ps.:

Heute ist aber erst nochmal die Rund dran

Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (16. April 2009)

Google schrieb:


> @x-rossi, Du immer mit Deinen Trainigsplänen


in schotten können wir uns ja aus gag mal gaaanz hinten anstellen und schauen, wie weit wir kommen?


----------



## Adrenalino (16. April 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> in schotten können wir uns ja aus gag mal gaaanz hinten anstellen und schauen, wie weit wir kommen?



Ach ihr/du fahrt/fährst in Schotten? Da bin ich auch dabei.......leider nur als Betreuer für unser Team  sprich Flaschen reichen, Fotos machen und anfeuern. Wir haben für die Hessische Meisterschaft ein heißes Eisen im Feuer  da muss die Betreuung stimmen!!

Könnt ja vorher mal posten was ihr anzieht, dann gibts evtl. Gratis-Fotos


----------



## x-rossi (16. April 2009)

hallo Adrenalino,

irgendwie steht schotten im gespräch, ja. google und faker wollten da mitfahren und dann mach ich das halt auch mal 

*Google:* @[email protected] Hat jemand Lust beim Schottenmarathon die Halbdistanz (45 KM, 900 HM) als Einstieg zu fahren?
*theobviousfaker:* Schotten fahr ich mit.
*x-rossi:* ja. aber super gemütlich! und ohne banane.

wenn die entscheidung in trockenen tüchern ist, schicke ich dir die klamotten-koordinaten durch.

p.s. eine frage zur regeneration: wenn ich richtig gelesen habe, musst du in deinem job viel stehen. wie verträgt sich das mit dem training? musst du manchmal eine trainingseinheit auslassen bzw. in dauer und intensität reduzieren, weil du nicht genug regeneration bekommst?


----------



## Adrenalino (16. April 2009)

@x-rossi
WENN ich trainiere ( denn zur Zeit gehts ja aus bekannten Gründen nicht ) dann trainiere ich nach dem 3:1 Prinzip, also 3 ansteigende Wochen in Dauer und Intensität, die 4te Woche ist dann ne Regenerationswoche in der ich max. 50% der vorangegangenen Woche trainiere, also Beispiel :

Woche 3 z.b.= 12 Std.
Woche 4 = 6 Std.

Ansonsten versuche ich meinen Plan immer durchzuziehen! Da gehört es halt auch mal dazu noch am späteren Abend ne Laufeinheit durchzuziehen. Ich hab selten derart viel zu tun daß es so spät wird daß ich dann nix mehr machen kann.


----------



## x-rossi (16. April 2009)

3: ist klar, mache ich auch.

aber wieviele einheiten pro woche? 5-6? sieht wohl so aus, als ob ich die letzten beiden einheiten ein wenig überrissen habe. heute ging gar nichts und ich habe das programm gegen 30 minuten kb gewechselt. mal schauen, ob das was bringt. sorry fürs off-topic.

und weiterhin gute besserung!


----------



## HelixBonus (16. April 2009)

@Google

Bin dieses Wochenende im Land, vielleicht finden wir eine/n Lösung/Kompromiss mit X-Rossi.
Ich brauch auf jeden Fall Trails, möglichst bergab!!! 
Hab mich zwar schon auf den Taunus gefreut aber bei dem Wetter ... dann eben Spessart 

By the way: Fahre heute mit der Bahn zur Hohemark raus und bin ca 18:15 Uhr dort. Steht nur kurz der Altkönig und der Feldberg auf dem Programm, wird ja schnell dunkel....
Gemäßigt rauf, schnell runter - wer sich genötigt fühlt, darf sich gerne anschließen!


----------



## Adrenalino (16. April 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> 3: ist klar, mache ich auch.
> 
> aber wieviele einheiten pro woche? 5-6? sieht wohl so aus, als ob ich die letzten beiden einheiten ein wenig überrissen habe. heute ging gar nichts und ich habe das programm gegen 30 minuten kb gewechselt. mal schauen, ob das was bringt. sorry fürs off-topic.
> 
> und weiterhin gute besserung!



Weiter off-topic 

Für Triathlon wars unerlässlich ne 7-Tage-Trainingswoche einzuführen, sonst bekommst du den Aufwand für die Langdistanz-Vorbereitung nicht hin. Für die kürzeren Distanzen sieht es da natürlich anderst aus.

Beim reinen MTB-Training hatte ich 5 Einheiten die Woche :

Mo=Training
Di=frei
Mi=Training
Do=Training
Fr=frei
Sa=Training
Sp=Training

Ich hab dann für die Ironman-Vorbereitung Di und Fr noch Schwimmtraining dazu genommen.


----------



## sod (16. April 2009)

Hallo,

wenn es genehm ist, würde ich mich am Sonntag gerne bei Herrn Rossi und Google dranhängen.
Egal wo es letzendlich hingeht fand ich, dass sich sowohl Specht als auch  Engländer von der Startzeit und Strecke her optimal angehört haben.


----------



## x-rossi (16. April 2009)

naja, specht und engländer sind diesmal nix für mich. das eine zu kalt/nass, das andere zu lang. 

uhrzeit bin ich flexibel, anfahrt nicht, ich komm mit der s nach steinheim/druckhaus. bis zum waldanfang sinds ab druckhaus wohl so ne halbe, dreiviertelstunde. die heimfahrt kann ich variieren. ich dann das wochenpensum jetzt nicht nach belieben um 50 % erhöhen, das macht keinen sinn, zumal ich heute einen richtigen einbruch hatte.

@ sod, ghost48, Google, IronShit, theobviousfaker: ein paar schwere auffahrten und feurige abfahrten wirds geben. muss ja nicht sein, dass Google und ich die gleichen trails kennen. bei bedarf können wir seine und meine auch kombinieren.

@ theobviousfaker: eigentlich sehe ich das nicht so gerne, wenn du dein neues epic am sonntag einweihen möchtest. was ist bei defekten? kann ich dann ruhigen gewissens heimfahren?


----------



## x-rossi (16. April 2009)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Weiter off-topic



dir habe ich jetzt ja gar nicht geantwortet, wie unhöflich von mir  . danke für die infos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (16. April 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> dir habe ich jetzt ja gar nicht geantwortet, wie unhöflich von mir  . danke für die infos



Ei mach disch net verrückt, kaa Probleeem


----------



## Erdi01 (17. April 2009)

Moin,



Kedi schrieb:


> Probier mal das hier, kennst du, oder ?
> Will mir wahrscheinlich auch einen neuen LRS aufbauen lassen, da die Bremsflanken eine leichte Einkerbung haben. Bei einer Anfrage bei w-w kam die Antwort, es könnte 3 - 3,5 Wochen dauern. Schneller gehts mit Eigenbau  . Kannst du doch  . Oder sag bloß, das, was auseinander gegangen ist, war Marke Eigenaufbau  ?
> 
> Hast du die Ursache bei deinem HR herausgefunden ?


Ja die kenn ich und die gelten ja als Reverenz im Laufradbau, sind halt auch teuer. Ich habe bei dehnen aktuell auch gerade ne Anfrage laufen. Meine Favorit AS - gleiches Niveau wie WW, nur günstiger - haben schon abgewunken. Haben die für meine Tunenaben benötigte Speichenlänge nicht im Sortiment  

Was willst Du Dir den Aufbauen lassen , vllt haben sie ja was für Dich ...

Dann stehe ich noch in Kontakt mir Felix und will noch PedalWheels aus Offenbach kontaktieren, den kenne ich auch. Dehm seine HP is aber down und müßt da halt mal anrufen. Klingt jetzt blöd, ist aber so, ich habe da einfach keine Zeit zu 

Tja, und die ganzen Shops um mich rum? Entweder traue ich dehnen nicht oder sind halt auch zu bis unters Dach. Ist halt jetzt überall "Season"

Und selber machen ... lieber nicht. Habe ich keine Geduld für, bis Eins so wäre wie's soll würden schon zehn an der Wand kleben  Und Du, machst es Dir jetzt selbst 

Bezüglich meines "explodierten Laufrades": Als Hauptschuldigen habe ich den Schlauch ausgemacht   Der ist auf ein paar Zentimetern an der Naht aufgegangen. Dehn 8 bar, die schlagartig das Weite gesucht haben, hatte die Felge nix entgegenzusetzen. Die DT RR 1.1 ist einfach geöst. Mittlerweile gibt es eine doppeltgeöste Version. Werden schon wissen warum. Die einfach geöste kommt in den Foren so schon nicht gut weg. Sieh's Dir an ...











Wie auch immer, bin heil froh, dass es das Hinterrad war. Und irgendwann werde ich auch wieder ein funktionstüchtigen Renner haben 

Übrigens: Ich hasse Anstieg Nr.3  Ist Bestandteil meiner "kleinen Spessart8" Die werd ich irgenwann mal näher beschreiben, jedenfalls in Deinen Worten "schön zum Leiden"


----------



## Erdi01 (17. April 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Renner ohne Erdi geht nicht
> Google


doch ... dann frage doch einfach mal bei der kleinen Spessartberaterin nach, die wird Dich schon schön leiden lassen  

Ernsthaft: Also Sonntag ist schon mal gut und zum Engländer wollt ich eh schon letztes WE. Also warum nicht ...


----------



## rocky_mountain (17. April 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> und will noch PedalWheels aus Offenbach kontaktieren, den kenne ich auch. Dehm seine HP is aber down und müßt da halt mal anrufen.



Servus Erdi,

das kannste dir sparen die gibt es nicht mehr!
Habe die letzte Woche auch mal angerufen, da hat er mir gesagt das sie nichts mehr machen.

// Rocky


----------



## Erdi01 (17. April 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Servus Erdi,
> 
> das kannste dir sparen die gibt es nicht mehr!
> Habe die letzte Woche auch mal angerufen, da hat er mir gesagt das sie nichts mehr machen.
> ...


Och  Das erklärt natürlich auch warum die Page down ist ... Schade


----------



## Google (17. April 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> @ sod, ghost48, Google, IronShit, theobviousfaker: ein paar schwere auffahrten und feurige abfahrten wirds geben. muss ja nicht sein, dass Google und ich die gleichen trails kennen. bei bedarf kÃ¶nnen wir seine und meine auch kombinieren.


 @x-rossi, [email protected] FÃ¼r Hahnenkamm kann ich mich einfach nicht begeistern, zumal kommende Woche mit shopper und Frank schon ne Tour dorthin geplant ist. Zum EnglÃ¤nder hin juckts einfach, ich muss da hin! :hÃ¼pf: 
Bei der Spechtrunde bin ich auf alle FÃ¤lle dabei wenns zeitlich passt  Vielleicht kÃ¶nnen wir am Sonntag ein StÃ¼ckchen zusammen fahren? Einstieg in den Wald wÃ¤re dann schon der B8 Parkplatz, Ihr mÃ¼sstet dann von Michelbach oder in etwa vom Michelbacher Weinberg aus den Hahnenkamm ins Visier nehmen. Aber wahrscheinlich passt es nicht zu Deiner TourfÃ¼hrung??

Wie dem auch sei, bei mir gehtâs Sonntag 

*Zum EnglÃ¤nder​*
Wer auÃer Erdi01 noch mit mÃ¶chte ist natÃ¼rlich wie immer willkommen  Edit: Startzeit kann auch noch ein bisserl nach hinten verschoben werden, falls erwÃ¼nscht!



Erdi01 schrieb:


> BezÃ¼glich meines "explodierten Laufrades": Als Hauptschuldigen habe ich den Schlauch ausgemacht


 Das glaube ich nicht!  Ich tippe wie drinkandbike auf falsches Einspeichen oder MaterialermÃ¼dung bei Deinem Leichtbauwahn. Ich erinnere mich gut: Beim Bremsen hat erst einmal Dein Hinterrad blockiertâ¦.da hatt es scheinbar schon vorher ein paar Speichern gelÃ¶st gehabt, die dann zum Achter und anschlieÃend zur Blockierung beim Bremsen fÃ¼hrten. Du hast doch an mehreren Ãsen lÃ¤ngere Risse im Alu Deiner Felgen? Die hab ich bei meinem alten Familienmtb auch. Ich warte noch auf den totalen defekt analog Deiner Felge.

Jedenfalls hatte Dein Hinterrad blockiert und erst danach hats geknallt. Ist doch logisch. Die Felge ist bei der Geschwindigkeit und dem Achter mit dem Mantel mÃ¤chtig gegen die BremsbelÃ¤ge entlanggeschraddert.





Erdi01 schrieb:


> doch ... dann frage doch einfach mal bei der kleinen Spessartberaterin nach, die wird Dich schon schÃ¶n leiden lassen


 @[email protected] Wir kÃ¶nnten doch tatsÃ¤chlich mal wieder was gemeinsames ins Auge fassen. WÃ¼rde mich freuen. 

GrÃ¼Ãe


Google


----------



## x-rossi (17. April 2009)

@ google: na, dann kommen wir dieses jahr noch nicht zusammen  . ich fahre ab druckhaus los richtung kilianusbrücke und dann gleich ins gehölz.


----------



## theobviousfaker (17. April 2009)

Ja, Pedalwheels hat leider zugemacht. Verstehe mich sehr gut mit dem Herrn Strobel und hab da gerne Felgen und Speichen gekauft und sogar einen alten Zentrierständer hat er mir geliehen!

@rossi: Epic am Sonntag schon zu fahren war ein wenig voreilig  Das ganze brauch doch ein wenig länger um fahrfertig zu werden.
Am Sonntag bin ich dan bei Rossis Tour dabei. Die Engländertour ist mir persönlich auch noch zu lang/hoch.

@Chaotenkind: Geiles Rad!!


----------



## HelixBonus (17. April 2009)

@X-Rossi

Was soll denn überhaupt genau auf dem Programm stehen ... bevor ich mich so blindlings anschließe!? 

@Faker

Hätte ich es sonst angeboten? Die Leitung für die Hinterradbremse ist aber ziemlich sicher zu kurz, das sollten wir prüfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kedi (17. April 2009)

Die Bilder sind heftig  . Mann o mann !!! 

Nur gut, dass das HR ausgebrochen ist. Nicht vorzustellen, wenn es das VR gewesen wäre  . Ich glaube, da hätte man bei dieser RTF-Abfahrt gar keine Kontrolle mehr ... nachdem, was Google über den Sturz berichtet hat, dürfte es wohl doch nicht an dem Schlauch liegen . 

Also ich baue mir meine LRS nicht selber, kann ich leider nicht  . Ich werde demnächst bei WhizzWheelz bestellen, mir wieder die Mavic OpenPro, die sind übrigens doppelt geöst  , 2/2/2mm Speichen und Campa-Naben aufbauen lassen.

Nr. 1, Nr. 2, Nr. 3 und Nr. 4 werden in der Parallelwelt diskutiert , net hier  . Aber wohl wahr: Nr. 3 ist schon fies  .


----------



## Chaotenkind (17. April 2009)

> theobviousfaker schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @Chaotenkind: Geiles Rad!!


 
Danke, es fährt sich auch so!

@drinkandbike:

Das Radl sieht nur aufgrund der Fotoperspektive so groß aus. Ist ein 40er Rahmen.


----------



## fohns (17. April 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Also Sonntag ist schon mal gut und zum Engländer wollt ich eh schon letztes WE. Also warum nicht ...



Erdi, Kannst Du mir bitte die GPS-Daten nach der Tour zukommen lassen? Danke 

Ich würde die Tour gerne mitfahren, war schon lange nicht mehr dort. Leider wirds aber nichts, da ich ziemlich früh wieder zuhause sein muss.

Hoffentlich klappt das mal bald wieder mit einem gemeinsamen Ausritt 

Viele Grüße vom 
Fohns.


----------



## theobviousfaker (17. April 2009)

Kedi schrieb:


> Also ich baue mir meine LRS nicht selber, kann ich leider nicht  . Ich werde demnächst bei WhizzWheelz bestellen, mir wieder die Mavic OpenPro, die sind übrigens doppelt geöst  , 2/2/2mm Speichen und Campa-Naben aufbauen lassen.



So einen bombensicheren (und schweren) Laufradsatz brauchst du doch nicht bei WhizzWheels bestellen! Das ist zum Fenster rausgeschmissenes Geld.
Sogar ich hab mir schon ein Vorderrad mit Revo (2/1,5/2) und hinten Comp (2/1,8/2) selbst gebaut. Wird mit bis zu 10kg Gepäck (8 bar/28mm Bereifung) von mir seit über 1500km über schlechte Straßen, Sprüngen von Bordsteinkanten und ähnlichem malträtiert. Bisher ohne jeglichen Schlag.
Nur so meine Gedanken  Wenn du nicht so genau aufs Geld achten musst dann war der Kommentar natürlich überflüssig. Ansonsten speich ich sie dir auch gern ein wenn du mir vertraust 

@ghost: Ok, dann lass uns das die nächsten Tage mal überprüfen


----------



## x-rossi (17. April 2009)

ghost48 schrieb:


> Was soll denn überhaupt genau auf dem Programm stehen ... bevor ich mich so blindlings anschließe!?


mountainbiken! hoch und runter 

edit/ wettervorhersagen sind doof. samstag abend bzw. sonntag morgen entscheide ich kurzfristig, ob ich nicht doch die spechtrunde im taunus fahre. es soll nicht mehr regnen, nur kalt sein. und mit nassen trails kann ich ganz gut.


----------



## Google (17. April 2009)

@[email protected] Ich bleib beim* Engländer​* auch wenn Du den Specht fährst. Im Spessart ist es einfach wärmer. Wir werden schon mal was Gemeinsames fahren hoffe ich doch  Man ist ja im Kontakt. Macht mal ein paar Bilder, dass ich mich ggfls ärgern kann  Ich nehm auch mal die Knipse am Sonntag mit.

Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HelixBonus (17. April 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> mountainbiken! hoch und runter
> 
> edit/ wettervorhersagen sind doof. samstag abend bzw. sonntag morgen entscheide ich kurzfristig, ob ich nicht doch die spechtrunde im taunus fahre. es soll nicht mehr regnen, nur kalt sein. und mit nassen trails kann ich ganz gut.



Klingt gut, wär ich offen für! 
Specht ist mir noch lieber denn einsauen werden wir uns eh - aber ich ordne mich unter, schließlich hast du das Navi. Bevor ich wieder auf Trailsuche muss...


----------



## karsten13 (17. April 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


>



also ich versuch gerade (nach 1 Cocktail und ein paar Bieren) mir die Specht-Runde  anzusehen und seh nur Specht... 
Gibt's die auch ohne Vogel? Besser noch als gpx?

Prost,

Karsten.


----------



## Erdi01 (18. April 2009)

Moin,



Google schrieb:


> *Zum EnglÃ¤nder​*
> Wer auÃer Erdi01 noch mit mÃ¶chte ist natÃ¼rlich wie immer willkommen  Edit: Startzeit kann auch noch ein bisserl nach hinten verschoben werden, falls erwÃ¼nscht!


ich habe nix dagegen, wenn's um 10:30 erst bei Dir losgeht. WÃ¼rde mim Auto zu Dir kommen 



> Das glaube ich nicht!  Ich tippe wie drinkandbike auf falsches Einspeichen oder MaterialermÃ¼dung bei Deinem Leichtbauwahn. Ich erinnere mich gut: Beim Bremsen hat erst einmal Dein Hinterrad blockiertâ¦.da hatt es scheinbar schon vorher ein paar Speichern gelÃ¶st gehabt, die dann zum Achter und anschlieÃend zur Blockierung beim Bremsen fÃ¼hrten. Du hast doch an mehreren Ãsen lÃ¤ngere Risse im Alu Deiner Felgen? Die hab ich bei meinem alten Familienmtb auch. Ich warte noch auf den totalen defekt analog Deiner Felge.
> 
> Jedenfalls hatte Dein Hinterrad blockiert und erst danach hats geknallt. Ist doch logisch. Die Felge ist bei der Geschwindigkeit und dem Achter mit dem Mantel mÃ¤chtig gegen die BremsbelÃ¤ge entlanggeschraddert.


Das erste Blockieren war mein Fahrfehler  Ich war einfach noch zu schnell fÃ¼r die Kurve und hatte zu sehr zugemacht. Als es knallte hatte ich die Bremse aber schon wieder offen. FÃ¼r mich ist der Hauptschuldige immer noch der Schlauch. Der ist nicht irgendwo geplatzt, sondern exakt die laminierte, geklebte oder was auch immer Naht ist aufgegangen. Diese Naht liegt innen auf dem Felgenbett, das Felgenbett ist nach wie vor in Ordnung, das Velox Textilfelgenband wies auch keine BeschÃ¤digung auf und war dort wo es zu sein hatte. Es gibt keinen sichtbaren Grund warum die Naht aufgegangen ist! Aber als sie aufging, sind 8 bar quasi von innen durch die Felge aus den SpeichenlÃ¶cher und seitlich rausgeschossen. Es hatt zeitgleich einige Speichen aus den Nippeln gerissen, dadurch ist die Felge um die Ãsen gerissen, den Mantel hatte es von der Felge katapultiert und in der Summe den Megaachter verursacht. Das Laufrad hatte sich sofort im Hinterbau festgesetzt und blockiert. Da lief schlagartig nix mehr. Das war das Zweite Blockien, dass Du gesehen hast. Aber ich vermute auch, dass die Felge schon angeknackst war. 

So Ã¤hnlich erging es mir vor lÃ¤ngerer Zeit aber schon mal, als ich mit Lupo, Miss Marple und - wem noch ?!? - auf Tour war und wir gerade die Maintaler Weinberge unten waren, knallte es. Da ist mir am Hardtail der Latexschlauch hochgegangen. Da hatte es auch den Mantel von der Felge gehieft und einen ordentlichen Achter gegeben. Zwar lange nicht so schlimm wie auf der RTF, aber der Achter war auch irreparabel und das HR muÃte mit neuer Felge neu eingespeicht werden.

Fazit: Obacht! SchlÃ¤uche ... dieTerroristen im Laufrad  ... 



Kedi schrieb:


> Nr. 1, Nr. 2, Nr. 3 und Nr. 4 *werden in der Parallelwelt diskutiert , net hier*  . Aber wohl wahr: Nr. 3 ist schon fies  .


Jawoll Chefin  Hatte ich auch nicht vor, weder hier nach dort. 



fohns schrieb:


> Erdi, Kannst Du mir bitte die *GPS-Daten nach der Tour zukommen lassen*? Danke


Jawoll Chef  Wirst Du auf GPSies finden, sobald ich's freigegeben habe.



theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Ansonsten speich ich sie dir auch gern ein wenn du mir vertraust


Gilt das Angebot nur fÃ¼r MÃ¤dels [klimperklimper] 

GN8


----------



## Kedi (18. April 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Wie dem auch sei, bei mir gehts Sonntag
> 
> *Zum Engländer​*
> Wer außer Erdi01 noch mit möchte ist natürlich wie immer willkommen  Edit: Startzeit kann auch noch ein bisserl nach hinten verschoben werden, falls erwünscht!
> ...




Danke für das Angebot, aber diese Tour ist mit dem MTB  . Das HR meines Orangenen ist immer noch in der Werkstatt (schon 3 Wochen ). Ich müsste also mit dem Fully meines Freundes gurken ... mag aber mit dem solche Touren nicht machen ...

Ich werde am Sonntag mit dem Renner wieder den Spechtwald unsicher machen und einen Tip aus der Parallelwelt nachfahren  . Johnnesberg Nr. X  .


----------



## x-rossi (18. April 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Gibt's die auch ohne Vogel? Besser noch als gpx?



klaro: www.gpsies.com -> spechtrunde


----------



## Bikeholic (18. April 2009)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> @ghost48: Kann sein das ich am Samstag eine Spessarttour mache.
> 
> @alle: Wer mag kann sich gerne anschließen, genaue Angaben werden noch nachgereicht.


 

Tour fällt wetterbedingt ins Wasser!


----------



## Google (18. April 2009)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Tour fällt wetterbedingt ins Wasser!


Und unsere wird durchgezogen  Wetter wird ja bestens sein, wie die Birkenhainer aussieht, werden wir morgen sehen  Wer noch mitfahren möchte, sollte sich drauf einstellen, dass es sicherlich nicht schlammfrei wird. Es wird jedenfalls ökonomisch, sprich in einem angenehmen Tempo gefahren. Je nach dem wie die Verhältnisse sind, werden wir auf gleichem Weg die Trails in umgekehrter Richtung fahren oder eben an der Kahl zurück. Riegel mitnehmen nicht vergessen aber bitte keine Bananen kurz vorm Anstieg ...Ach so, Derjenige fährt ja gar net mit.

*Achtung!! Die Startzeit wurde auf eine Viertelstunde verschoben!!
*

@[email protected] Ich meinte ja auch nicht die Engländertour. Wir können doch mal wieder in einer größeren Gruppe mit den Rennern was fahren oder was Gemäßigtes mit dem MTB. Mach einfach einen Vorschlag, es findet sicher Anklang. Entweder führen Erdi oder ich oder sonstwer was Mtb-mässiges oder Du was Rennermäßiges oder...wer auch immer! Hauptsache man sieht sich mal wieder


Grüße Google der sich schon auf morgen freut

@[email protected] Macht mir blos ein paar Bilder


----------



## IronShit (18. April 2009)

guten morgen....

bin grad verwirrt wegen morgen...mein problem ist folgendes, will am montag in Taunus. deshalb würd ich morgend die tour mitfahrn, die *kürzer* is um montag fit zu sein...
welche tour is denn jetz kürzer - x-rossi oda google?


Ansonsten bin ich grad auf der Suche nach ner Starrgabel für mein Cannondale Caad² Singlespeed Mtb.... Alu oder Stahl is mir eigentlich egal. Einbauhöhe sollte so 410 sein. Hat jemand sowas abzugeben? Oder nen guten Tip? Überleg grad mir die Surly 1x1 zu holn. Kinesis is mir zu teuer.

bis denne...


----------



## Erdi01 (18. April 2009)

Kedi schrieb:


> Ich werde am Sonntag mit dem Renner wieder den Spechtwald unsicher machen und einen Tip aus der Parallelwelt nachfahren  . Johnnesberg Nr. X  .


fahr das ... am besten von Unterafferbach rüber nach Goldbach dann weiter nach Damm. Der Aspahlt bis Steinbach ist echt sch**e. Steinbachtal wird Dir aber gefallen, die Rampe am Schluß sowiso 
Habe das ganz klein geschrieben, darf ja lt Chefin hier nett 



Bikeholic schrieb:


> Tour fällt wetterbedingt ins Wasser!


Ihr könnt uns doch dann morgen begleiten 

*@IronShit*, in Googles LMB steht alles was Du wissen mußt 

Ich werde den Tag heute nutzen und mich mal mit fetter Kneifzange ans Ausspeichen machen ...


----------



## x-rossi (18. April 2009)

Google schrieb:


> ... aber bitte keine Bananen kurz vorm Anstieg ...Ach so, Derjenige fährt ja gar net mit.


niemals wieder. das ist mein kryptonit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Macht mir blos ein paar Bilder


@ faker oder ghost: einer von euch beiden hat doch immer einen aparat dabei, oder? 



IronShit schrieb:


> welche tour is denn jetz kürzer - x-rossi oda google?


ab dort wo wir und treffen und wieder ankommen sinds 48,72 km | 660 hm | ca 3:15 reine fahrzeit + übliche pausen. jetzt musst du noch deine anreise- und abreisezeit dazurechnen.

ach so  : spessart wirds jetzt definitiv werden. schöneres wetter, aber hier und da schön matschig. bitte keine weißen sachen anziehen.

startpunkt der tour wird hanau steinheim am druckhaus sein. eine genaue uhrzeit steht noch nicht fest. aber irgendwie so, wie die s-bahn aus frankfurt/offenbach in steinheim ankommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (18. April 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Gilt das Angebot nur für Mädels [klimperklimper]



 Ne, das gilt für jeden der sich mir anvertraut. Allerdings möchte ich noch keine "Härtefälle" verantworten. Also Laufräder für Übergewichtige oder Superleichtbauteile. Bei halbwegs solidem Material vertrau ich allerdings auf mein können. Wie gesagt, hab mir schon Revos und Comps auf Mavic XM317-Felgen eingespeicht und das war kinderleicht.

Fotos am Sonntag: Ich versuch diesmal mein Apparat nicht zu vergessen


----------



## x-rossi (18. April 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> startpunkt der tour wird hanau steinheim am druckhaus sein. eine genaue uhrzeit steht noch nicht fest. aber irgendwie so, wie die s-bahn aus frankfurt/offenbach in steinheim ankommt.


genaue uhrzeit für den treffpunkt hanau steinheim am druckhaus unten: 11:20 uhr.

wer ab offenbach ost mit der S8 mitfahren möchte nach steinheim, der sollte sich um 10:55 oben am gleis 2 einfinden. wer mit www.rmv.de plant: die ankunftshaltestelle heißt steinheim und die ankunftszeit in steinheim ist 11:12.

dann mal gutes gelingen


----------



## Erdi01 (18. April 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Ne, das gilt für jeden der sich mir anvertraut. Allerdings möchte ich noch keine "Härtefälle" verantworten. Also Laufräder für Übergewichtige oder Superleichtbauteile. Bei halbwegs solidem Material vertrau ich allerdings auf mein können. Wie gesagt, hab mir schon Revos und Comps auf Mavic XM317-Felgen eingespeicht und das war kinderleicht.
> 
> Fotos am Sonntag: Ich versuch diesmal mein Apparat nicht zu vergessen



ich habe mittlerweile kontrete Angebote von WW und Felix vorliegen. Preislich tuen sie sich nix, dafür ist der "Felix LRS" individueller und leichter, noch leichter als der Alte  Also genau das Richtige für's six13  könnt ich mich für begeistern, nur dauern tut's halt bei Beiden 

Zur DT RR 1.1 Felge, wie sie verbaut sind bzw waren gab's auch ein eindeutiges Statement: 

_Hallo Volker

Leider ist die DT RR1.1 inzwischen als ein wenig empfindlich bekannt.
als ich letztens 2 normale davon ordern wollte, riet man mir seitens DT 
dringen davon ab, die einfach geöste am HR zu verbauen.
Hier sollte man unbedingt die 50gr schwerere doppelt geöste nehmen.

Sowas sind schon irgendwie klare aussagen zu einem Produkt._

Also DT-Felgen am Renner für mich Never Ever 

Übrings sitzt ich gerade hier und speiche aus mit dem Akkuschrauber und ja zugegeben ich könnt auch selber wiederaufbauen  Habe ich in der Vergangenteit ebenfalls mim Akkuschrauber gemacht, aber nur mit Messingnippeln, Alu sind auf dem Weg geich rund. Dafür geht's verhältnismäßig schnell und Du bekommst eine ordentliche Grundspannung hin. Aber dann gebinnt ja die eigentliche Arbeit erst mit x-maligem Abdrücken und nachzentrieren ... und nee, darauf habe ich keinen Bock mehr, das tue ich mir nicht mehr an


----------



## HelixBonus (18. April 2009)

Mh Spessart...na gut... Bin 11:20 Uhr am Druckhaus.
Taunus war super heute, Altkönig schön trocken nur Richtung Saalburg hat der Boden getrieft. Wenigstens kaum Verkehr in Form von Wanderern!


----------



## IronShit (18. April 2009)

...5h google gegen 3:15 x-rossi...dann werd ich morgen mal der tour von x-rossi beiwohnen. Den andern auch viel Spaß!

11.20 ist zudem noch verhältnismäßig spät, was mir sehr entgegen kommt...


----------



## x-rossi (18. April 2009)

ghost48 schrieb:


> Mh Spessart...na gut... Bin 11:20 Uhr am Druckhaus.


jetzt jammer doch nicht gleich, basti fährt auch mal wieder mit  wer weiß, was wir drei so an trails zusammenbasteln können. hahnenkamm ist nicht gleich hahnenkamm:

nicht wir
wir


----------



## theobviousfaker (18. April 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ....
> Also DT-Felgen am Renner für mich Never Ever
> 
> Übrings sitzt ich gerade hier und speiche aus mit dem Akkuschrauber und ja zugegeben ich könnt auch selber wiederaufbauen  Habe ich in der Vergangenteit ebenfalls mim Akkuschrauber gemacht, aber nur mit Messingnippeln, Alu sind auf dem Weg geich rund. Dafür geht's verhältnismäßig schnell und Du bekommst eine ordentliche Grundspannung hin. Aber dann gebinnt ja die eigentliche Arbeit erst mit x-maligem Abdrücken und nachzentrieren ... und nee, darauf habe ich keinen Bock mehr, das tue ich mir nicht mehr an



*Für alle die das Gesülze über Laufradbau nicht interessiert können diesen Beitrag ignorieren *
1) Also von ungeösten Felgen halte ich persönlich sowieso nichts. Da muss man entweder mit Messingnippeln arbeiten oder jedes einzelne Nippelloch vorher ansenken/entgraten!  Ich habe letztens das Hinterrad eines 12-jährigen repariert. Der Junge Wilde wiegt 30kg hat es aber dennoch geschafft, dass ein Nippel gebrochen ist. Die Ursache war eigentlich schnell gefunden: ungeöste Felge gepaart mit billigstem maschinellem Aufbau (null Speichenspannung). Nippel ersetzt und anschließend jede Speiche etwa zwei (!!) Umdrehungen angezogen, erst dann war das Laufrad wirklich fertig. Damit kommen wir auch automatisch zu
2) Akkuschrauber sind beim Laufradbau meiner Meinung nach total fehl am Platz. Dann fängst du ja das Zentrieren mit völlig unterschiedlichen Grundspannungen der Speichen an! So jedenfalls mein Verständnis. Wenn man von Anfang an die Speichen systematisch gleichmäßig anzieht dann ist das Rad von Anfang an sehr rund. Der Aufbau geht dann fließend in die Feinzentrierung über bei der man dann kaum noch etwas machen muss. Dann brutal abdrücken (LRS auf den Boden und auf den Speichen laufen), zentrieren, abdrücken, zentrieren, abdrücken, zentrieren.   So hab ich meine Räder aufgebaut. Während des Aufbaus hatte es nie wirklich große Schläge, es war von Anfang an rund. Nur das Abdrücken hat den einen oder andern größeren Schlag produziert (~1mm).
Ah und ich finde man spart mit dem Akkuschrauber doch eh höchstens wenige Minuten? Das Abdrücken und Zentrieren sind zwar nur die letzten 10% des Laufradbaus, aber diese letzten Prozente nehmen bekanntlich 90% der Zeit ein. Mein erster Aufbau hat entsprechend mehrere Stunden gedauert aber es hat sich gelohnt  Aber das war auch viel "beginner's paranoia". Das geht jetzt fixer 
----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Google (18. April 2009)

IronShit schrieb:


> ...5h google gegen 3:15 x-rossi...dann werd ich morgen mal der tour von x-rossi beiwohnen.


Ok , Du hast gewonnen. Dann fahren wir die Strecke in 3h....Biste jetzt dabei ? 


theobviousfaker schrieb:


> *Für alle die das Gesülze über Laufradbau nicht interessiert können diesen Beitrag ignorieren *


Danke fürs Angebot 

Allen Sonntagstourern viel Spass


----------



## Erdi01 (18. April 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> 2) Akkuschrauber sind beim Laufradbau meiner Meinung nach total fehl am Platz. Dann fängst du ja das Zentrieren mit völlig unterschiedlichen Grundspannungen der Speichen an!


Nur wenn Du Schrauber OHNE N-Einstellung verwendest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IronShit (19. April 2009)

Ich komme zu der Einschätzung, dass Feiern und Radfahren sich mitunter konträr zu einander Verhalten.....mein Respekt gilt der Person, die sich DrinkAndBike nennt...


----------



## drinkandbike (19. April 2009)

feiern und biken???? Meines Wissens geht das .....wenn auch dann einwenig langsamer. Im Moment geht allerdings garnichts da ich vollgedröhnt mit Schmerzmitteln meiner Familie hier auf zwei Krücken auf den Geist gehe


----------



## IronShit (19. April 2009)

drinkandbike schrieb:


> feiern und biken???? Meines Wissens geht das .....wenn auch dann einwenig langsamer. Im Moment geht allerdings garnichts da ich vollgedröhnt mit Schmerzmitteln meiner Familie hier auf zwei Krücken auf den Geist gehe



dann ma gute besserung...!


----------



## Google (19. April 2009)

@shopper, [email protected] Die Tour und das Wetter waren mal wieder GEIL!!!

Näheres Morgen  @[email protected] es kann nur besser werden !









Grüße

Google


----------



## x-rossi (19. April 2009)

drinkandbike schrieb:


> ... auf zwei Krücken ...


yo, gute besserung auch von meiner seite aus 

-

schee wars! wetter gut, rad gut, brötchen gut, müsli gut, gruppe gut und die tour - bis auf die aufstiege 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - auch gut. das rad ist wieder sauber (war das ein gefecht teilweise im gelände), der döner verdaut, der kaffee spült warm runter und die klamotten waschen gerade bei 40° kurz 

mein dank geht an alle mitfahrer, die sich die 10+x: "halt! andere richtung!" mit viel geduld angehört haben 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




70 km | 1.200 hm | 04:20 fahrzeit | 02:00 pause | track


----------



## Erdi01 (20. April 2009)

Google schrieb:


> @shopper, [email protected] Die Tour und das Wetter waren mal wieder GEIL!!!
> 
> Näheres Morgen  *@[email protected] es kann nur besser werden !*
> 
> Google


Dann warte ich mal auf mor... heute. In dem Satz oben steckt schon das Wesentliche drinnen 

@drinkendbike, da schließ ich mich auch an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (20. April 2009)

Moin, moin allerseits

ich mach schon mal auf die einzige, von mir angebotenen Tour unter der Woche aufmerksam. Kann leider nicht mehr.


*Gelände am Mittwoch​*
Diesmal gibts einen Abstecher zum Hahnenkamm.

@[email protected] Da seid ihr ja mehr und heftiger gefahren als beabsichtigt 

Wir hatten Hm-mäßig circa 100 mehr bei 100 Km. War völlig ausreichend. Mal schauen ob ich heuteabend noch ein paar Bilder hochladen kann.

Da Wochenende soll ja wieder recht gut werden. Da geht doch wieder was? 

Grüße


Google


----------



## Kedi (20. April 2009)

Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Ich meinte ja auch nicht die Engländertour. Wir können doch mal wieder in einer größeren Gruppe mit den Rennern was fahren oder was Gemäßigtes mit dem MTB. Mach einfach einen Vorschlag, es findet sicher Anklang. Entweder führen Erdi oder ich oder sonstwer was Mtb-mässiges oder Du was Rennermäßiges oder...wer auch immer! Hauptsache man sieht sich mal wieder
> 
> Grüße Google der sich schon auf morgen freut




Ich kenne mich am besten im Spessart aus, aber ich guide nicht, eigentlich überhaupt nicht gerne. Chefin spielen ist so gar nicht mein Ding  . 

Schlagt ihr doch mal was vor, oder wir schließen uns mal dem "FFM Gruppetto" aus der Parallelwelt an. Die wollen den Spessart  noch näher erkunden.

Guckst du FFM Gruppetto oder mit Jungspunden guckst du Aschffeburgsch-Spässad


----------



## Kedi (20. April 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> *Für alle die das Gesülze über Laufradbau nicht interessiert können diesen Beitrag ignorieren *
> ...
> ----------------------------------------------------------------





theobviousfaker schrieb:


> So einen bombensicheren (und schweren) Laufradsatz brauchst du doch nicht bei WhizzWheels bestellen! Das ist zum Fenster rausgeschmissenes Geld.
> Sogar ich hab mir schon ein Vorderrad mit Revo (2/1,5/2) und hinten Comp (2/1,8/2) selbst gebaut. Wird mit bis zu 10kg Gepäck (8 bar/28mm Bereifung) von mir seit über 1500km über schlechte Straßen, Sprüngen von Bordsteinkanten und ähnlichem malträtiert. Bisher ohne jeglichen Schlag.
> Nur so meine Gedanken  Wenn du nicht so genau aufs Geld achten musst dann war der Kommentar natürlich überflüssig. Ansonsten speich ich sie dir auch gern ein wenn du mir vertraust



Dein Gesülze hat mich sehr interessiert  . Und danke für dein Angebot  ! 

Die LRS sind jetzt nicht dringend erforderlich. Gegen Ende der Saison wird's dann aber Zeit. Ich weiss, dass sie einen Haufen Mücken bei WhizzWheelz kosten. Aber ich will niemanden mit dem Aufbau nerven  . 

Gerade weil sie so bombensicher sind, bleibe ich bei OpenPro 2/2/2  . Egal wie schwer  . Vielleicht bin ich mit meinen insgesamt ca. 90.000 km (8 Jahre !) gefahren ohne jeglichen Schlag oder Nachzentrieren  .


----------



## Google (20. April 2009)

Kedi schrieb:


> Ich kenne mich am besten im Spessart aus, aber ich guide nicht, eigentlich überhaupt nicht gerne. Chefin spielen ist so gar nicht mein Ding  .


 Das kriege wir schon irgendwann hin. Das Jahr ist ja noch lang.

Gestern jedenfalls, - ich wollte ja kurz berichten-, haben wir zu Dritt wieder ne schöne Tour absolviert. Fast nur durch den Wald mit hohen Trailanteil, - wenn auch nicht anspruchsvoll....aber etwas fürs Auge! Am Anfang habe ich ein paar HM extra ausgelassen um die Kraft für die evtl. kräftezerrenden Schlammwege zu sparen. Aber Pustekuchen  Außer ein paar Schlammlöchern, die man gut umfahren konnte, hatten wir beste Verhältnisse. Die Tour hat auf jeden Fall Lust auf mehr gemacht. Gestrn jedenfalls hats mir/uns jedenfalls KM und HM-mäßig gereicht, so dass wir über die Kahl zurück sind. Offen für dieses Jahr ist also auf alle Fälle noch die Kahltalumrundung und warum nicht auf gleichen Weg auch mal zurück? Wieviel HM abwärts waren es denn jetzt bis zum Engländer? Hat mal jemand geschaut?

Jedenfalls habe ich auch Lust auf die DEB-Tour bekommen (Dr. Degen-Eselsweg-Birkenhainer) und ander Touren, die beispielweise auf der Seite des MTB-Vereins Sulzbach stehen. Der Spessartweg z.B. wird bald mal gefahren...Komplett versteht sich 

So hier noch ein paar Bilder von gestern:

kleine Pause





Kurz vorm Engländer





Und *HIER* gibts weitere Bilder

Grüße

Google


----------



## theobviousfaker (20. April 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Kurz vorm Engländer


Bist du sicher, dass ihr nicht in Münchhausen gelandet seid?



Kedi schrieb:


> Dein Gesülze hat mich sehr interessiert  . Und danke für dein Angebot  !
> 
> Die LRS sind jetzt nicht dringend erforderlich. Gegen Ende der Saison wird's dann aber Zeit. Ich weiss, dass sie einen Haufen Mücken bei WhizzWheelz kosten. Aber ich will niemanden mit dem Aufbau nerven  .
> 
> Gerade weil sie so bombensicher sind, bleibe ich bei OpenPro 2/2/2  . Egal wie schwer  . Vielleicht bin ich mit meinen insgesamt ca. 90.000 km (8 Jahre !) gefahren ohne jeglichen Schlag oder Nachzentrieren  .


Nerven tust du mich mit sonem "Auftrag" sicherlich nicht! Ich bau gerne Räder auf. Ich finde es ist eine unglaublich beruhigende, meditative Tätigkeit und ein bisschen stolz macht einen das Ergebnis natürlich auch! Jeder handgebaute LRS ist ja schließlich ein kleines Kunstwerk für den Schaffenden. Und wenn man dafür sogar noch ein kleines Taschengeld kriegt   Also wenn du möchtest, ich bau dir den LRS gerne auf. Mit kostenloser Servicegarantie für die ersten 100.000km falls es nötig sein sollte


----------



## Erdi01 (21. April 2009)

Hy Google, jaja da hatte der Regen des Vortages ganze Arbeit geleistet kurz vorm Engländer. Kaum noch ein Weg da 

--------------------

Also ich habe jetzt bei Felix bestellt, der neue LRS wird noch leichter als der Alte und kommt natürlich auf's six13, dehm ich mich nun nach einem Jahr wieder zugewendet habe  Nur: Der LRS hatt 2-3 Wochen Lieferzeit  Ich könnt jetzt schon am Rad drehen 

Solange wird's von meiner Seite auch keine RR-Touren geben.

Außerdem: Der unplanmäßige neue LRS stellt gerade mal alles auf den Kopf, die *RusHour* geht in die Verlängerung und die Wiederauferstehung des ... lässt nun auf sich warten ... HALLELUJA


----------



## Kedi (21. April 2009)

Google schrieb:


> So hier noch ein paar Bilder von gestern:
> 
> kleine Pause
> 
> ...




Sag mal, seid ihr am Sonntag vielleicht irgendwo in Südtirol/Italien gefahren  ?


----------



## Lanzelot (21. April 2009)

Google schrieb:


>



Naja die Weg hierauf war dann doch etwas beschwerlicher als auf den Engländer .....

Aber apropos, wie sieht denn Deine AlpenX Planung für dieses Jahr aus ?
Welche Tour fährst Du ?

Gruss
Stephan


----------



## Kedi (21. April 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Und wenn man dafür sogar noch ein kleines Taschengeld kriegt   Also wenn du möchtest, ich bau dir den LRS gerne auf. Mit kostenloser Servicegarantie für die ersten 100.000km falls es nötig sein sollte



Ich überleg es mir  und komme gegen Ende der Saison nochmal auf dich zu. Bis dahin suche ich mir die Teile zusammen:

Mavic Open Pro, 32 Loch, silber
DT Swiss Champion, 2/2/2, silber
DT Swiss Messing-Nippel
Campagnolo Chorus Naben - (habe die bisher nur in schwarz  gesehen, ich will aber silber )


----------



## Bikeholic (21. April 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Und unsere wird durchgezogen  Wetter wird ja bestens sein, wie die Birkenhainer aussieht, werden wir morgen sehen  Wer noch mitfahren möchte, sollte sich drauf einstellen, dass es sicherlich nicht schlammfrei wird.


 
@Google & Erdi: Besten Dank fürs Mitfahr-Angebot! Am Sonntagnachmittag hatte ich jedoch Dienst und deshalb nicht so lange Zeit um mit Euch zu radeln.  ... hoffe allerdings Euch hat auch in kleinerer Runde die Schlammschlacht auf der Birkenhainer und dem Eselsweg spaß gemacht. 

So long, vielleicht klappts ja beim nächsten mal.

Ps: @Erdi: Wie siehts denn mit einer Ffm-Flughafen-Umrundung aus! Mein Rocky ist zwar gerade in der Werkstadt und bekommt die Gabel gewartet, doch in 14 Tagen könnten wir die Tourenidee planen und umsetzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (21. April 2009)

> Ps: @Erdi: Wie siehts denn mit einer Ffm-Flughafen-Umrundung aus! Mein Rocky ist zwar gerade in der Werkstadt und bekommt die Gabel gewartet, doch in 14 Tagen könnten wir die Tourenidee planen und umsetzen.


[/QUOTE]

Ja, ja, ja! Ich auch!

Da hat der Mann 3 Geländegängige und zwei davon sind nicht fahrbereit. Man sagt ja im allgemeinen über Feuerwehrangehörige, dass sie alles kaputt machen was sie nicht essen können. Da hat sich einer schon mal für den Job qualifiziert!

Würd` ihm ja mein Hardtail leihen, so das wir eher mal fahren können. Müsste zwar den Luftdruck auf der Gabel verdoppeln  und ne lange Sattelstütze kaufen aber für den Anblick...wenn er sich dann noch in der Mitte um 90° zusammenfaltet.


----------



## x-rossi (21. April 2009)

Kedi schrieb:


> Campagnolo Chorus Naben - (habe die bisher nur in schwarz  gesehen, ich will aber silber )


sind das diese hier? CAMPAGNOLO CHORUS HUBSET - front and Exa-Drive Cro-moly rear - 28-32-36 hole $ 149.99

die stellen gerade um auf e-cash. keine ahnung, wie lang das noch dauern soll. ehemalige kunden können noch nach wie vor über dieses formular bestellen. kann es sein, dass die seite kein impressum oder kontaktdaten hat? 

-

oder: Campagnolo Chorus 9-10 2006 style silver finish

Same as the Record above but a bit heavier as there's a titanium part inside the Record which is steel in the Chorus. Pairs only. These are in pairs only and the front and rear drilling must match.

130mm rear spacing, 36 spokes F&R, price $ 310.00.

-

hier könnte adrenalino vielleicht aushelfen (falls gebrauchtes material überhaupt in frage kommt).

-

ich verstehe kein italiensch, sehen aber gebraucht aus.


----------



## Google (21. April 2009)

Hey Sorry Leute!

Ich kann doch nix dafür wenn Ihr Euch Googletours nicht anschliesst und die Geheimecken des Spessarts dadurch nicht kennenlernen könnt  Selbst dran schuld  Also beim nächsten Mal einfach dabei sein  Man muß nur die richtigen Wege finden.....ganz plötzlich hinter einer Tanne könnt Ihr die Pracht unserer heimischen Gefilde in seiner ganzen Schönheit erleben!!

@[email protected] Folgende Tour ist schon lange gebucht :

*Garmisch - Riva​*
Es geht Ende August los. Shopper und Frank (nur heimlicher Leser ) sind mit von der Partie.

Grüße

Google


----------



## Lanzelot (21. April 2009)

@Google
Ende August erst, na dann sehen wir uns wohl nicht, ich starte auch von Garmisch, habe aber meine Tour auf die erste Augustwoche vorverlegt.

Gruss
Stephan


----------



## Erdi01 (21. April 2009)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Ps: @Erdi: Wie siehts denn mit einer Ffm-Flughafen-Umrundung aus! Mein Rocky ist zwar gerade in der Werkstadt und bekommt die Gabel gewartet, doch in 14 Tagen könnten wir die Tourenidee planen und umsetzen.





Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Ja, ja, ja! Ich auch!



Sagt mir halt wann ihr soweit seit, ich kann die Runde  jederzeit "auspacken" 

*@Red*, Danke für die Info.


----------



## Google (21. April 2009)

@[email protected] Spechtrunde am Wochenende?? Aber sicher lässt das Dein Plan nicht zu  Oder täusche ich mich zu meiner Freude? 

Grüße

Google


----------



## IronShit (21. April 2009)

sooo.....

@google: morgen bin ich wenn diesmal nix dazwischen kommt auch am start...17Uhr Druckhaus

@chaotenkind: sag den (hauptsächlich) Jungs vom RadHaus viele Grüße, bin die kommenden Wochen da sicher auch mal wieder dabei

@obviousfaker: was geht denn mit festen und bewegten Bilder von der "kleineren" Tour am Sonntag?

so far...


----------



## theobviousfaker (21. April 2009)

Dieses Wochenende hab ich den rossi komplett ausgebucht 
Am Sonntag sind wir übrigens bei der CTF in Sulzbach (siehe Nachbarthread) mit dabei. Scheint ja ne sehr gemütliche Sache zu sein mit Kaffee & Kuchen, Grill, usw... ach ja, 800hm + perfektes Wetter gibts natürlich auch.

@Kedi: Alles klar  Ich freu mich schon!

@IronShit: Feste Bilder gibts bald online.. war heute bis 20 Uhr in der Uni und ich seh meine Schreibtischplatte vor lauter Zettelwald nicht mehr  
Bewegte Bilder gibts nur im Mäusekinoformat. Kamera war auf 160x160-Auflösung eingestellt  das füllt nichtmal den Bildschirm der Kamera selbst...


----------



## x-rossi (21. April 2009)

Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Spechtrunde am Wochenende?? Aber sicher lässt das Dein Plan nicht zu  Oder täusche ich mich zu meiner Freude?


zu meiner freude gibts diesmal kurz und knackig 

aber hey - Erdi01 hat doch auch ein navi. der track ist nicht gesperrt und öffentlich, könnt ihr also ziehen und verwenden, wenn ihr am sonntag fahren wollt 

und lasst mich im anschluss bitte auch wissen, ob die tour ok ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rinna (21. April 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Sagt mir halt wann ihr soweit seit, ich kann die Runde  jederzeit "auspacken"



 Auspacken   Auspacken  Auspacken


----------



## theobviousfaker (22. April 2009)

Bildchen und Mäusekino vom Sonntag


----------



## Chaotenkind (22. April 2009)

> IronShit schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @google: morgen bin ich wenn diesmal nix dazwischen kommt auch am start...17Uhr Druckhaus
> ...


----------



## Google (22. April 2009)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Außer Google verlegt seine Touren jetzt generell auf Mittwoch!


 Nö, Nö, keine Angst! Ich fahre extra Donnerstags, dass ich Dich auch mal bei mir sehen kann 

@[email protected] Bis heutenachmittag


@x-rossi, [email protected] Dann übt Ihr mal schön in *Suhl*bach  Vielleicht kommt Ihr dann in Schotten nicht ganz so weiter HINTER MIR an! He, he, he...

Aber gemütlich  Bei der frühen Startzeit kann ich net von gemütlich reden. Mensch! Des is immer alles viel zu früh für mich. Mist! 

@[email protected] Spechtrunde, was anderes im Taunus oder Burgentour? Oder hat der Lupo vielleicht Lust was fürn taunus anzubieten? Edit: Ich bin nur fürn Sondach zu ham...

Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## Google (22. April 2009)

Soll ich des im Abnehmforum verraten??


----------



## x-rossi (22. April 2009)

@ Google: warum suhlbach, und nicht sulzbach? warum hinter dir, und nicht vor dir? und was beichten? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




spechtrunde: auf gpsies bin ich noch mal die topo überflogen - alter falter - und da gibts ein stück mit 20-25% steigung auf gut 3 kilometern - vielleicht ein bisschen zu viel für euch alte knochen 






in einem parallel-thread hat einer den "berühmt berüchtigten" reichenbach-trail gesucht, gelber balken beim kleinen feldberg. das isser 





die spechtrunde war einer meiner ersten versuche und einfach so ins blinde geklickt, ohne auf die topo zu schauen. ich würde die spechtrunde für euch gerne noch umbauen und für bergab optimieren . aber so kann ich sie euch nicht fahren lassen. hat jetzt nichts mit alten knochen zu tun, ich würde die - zumindest jetzt am beginn der saison - auch nicht so fahren wollen. hab letzten sonntag schon im spessart genau so eine katastrophe zusammengeklickt. alle haben gekotzt. muss ich nicht mehr haben, so ne steigung. ausserdem ist das ein trail, keine wab 

@ faker: vergiss die videogröße! hauptsache, die nabe hat schön laut geknattert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (22. April 2009)

> Google schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Nö, Nö, keine Angst! Ich fahre extra Donnerstags, dass ich Dich auch mal bei mir sehen kann
> ...


----------



## Lupo (22. April 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> ...
> 
> die spechtrunde war einer meiner ersten versuche und einfach so ins blinde geklickt, ohne auf die topo zu schauen. .



und ich dachte schon dass wirs hier mit einer neuen uphill koryphäe zu tun haben  trails hoch, WABs runter. ich machs immer umgekehrt


----------



## x-rossi (22. April 2009)

Lupo schrieb:


> und ich dachte schon dass wirs hier mit einer neuen uphill koryphäe zu tun haben


genau das wort habe ich immer gesucht, wenn ich ghost48 hinterhergeschuat habe


----------



## theobviousfaker (22. April 2009)

Bei Ghost passt aber auch *upstair*-Koryphäe


----------



## Kedi (22. April 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> sind das diese hier? CAMPAGNOLO CHORUS HUBSET - front and Exa-Drive Cro-moly rear - 28-32-36 hole $ 149.99
> 
> die stellen gerade um auf e-cash. keine ahnung, wie lang das noch dauern soll. ehemalige kunden können noch nach wie vor über dieses formular bestellen. kann es sein, dass die seite kein impressum oder kontaktdaten hat?
> 
> ...




Ja genau, ich suche die 
Campagnolo Chorus, 32 Loch, 9/10-fach mit CampaRotor, silber  .


Aber was sind das für WebSeiten  ? 

Ich werde nochmal bei "ebay" nach neuen Naben stöbern ... ansonsten sieht es sehr mau aus  .


----------



## IronShit (22. April 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> hab letzten sonntag schon im spessart genau so eine katastrophe zusammengeklickt. alle haben gekotzt. muss ich nicht mehr haben, so ne steigung. ausserdem ist das ein trail, keine wab



ach was, das im Spessart am Sonntag fand ich net schlecht! Hab eigentlich vor die Strecke in den kommenden Wochen mit ein paar Modifizierungen nochmal nach zu fahren, gerade wegen den fiesen bergauf-trails.... vielleicht hab ich aber auch einfach seltsame vorlieben 


*@faker:* danke für die Bilder und videos...


----------



## Google (22. April 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> @ Google: warum suhlbach, und nicht sulzbach? warum hinter dir, und nicht vor dir? und was beichten?


Suhlbach weil der zweite Streckenabschnitt eigentlich immer verschlammt ist, hinter mir weil Du die falschen Riegel ist(siehe Bild ) und beichten weil....egal 

So, ich mach mich jetzt fürs biken fedisch


----------



## x-rossi (22. April 2009)

IronShit schrieb:


> ach was, das im Spessart am Sonntag fand ich net schlecht! Hab eigentlich vor die Strecke in den kommenden Wochen mit ein paar Modifizierungen nochmal nach zu fahren, gerade wegen den fiesen bergauf-trails.... vielleicht hab ich aber auch einfach seltsame vorlieben


ok, du hast ja auch die gleichen potentiale, wie ghost48. mit einem leichteren bike - und vor allem weniger luft im reifen (hast du schon mal über latexschläuche nachgedacht  ) - würdest du das alles wohl freihändig einbeinig hochkurbeln können.

bei der letzten steigung vor dem hahnenkamm hab ich nach ner weile echt das kleine blatt vermisst 



Google schrieb:


> Suhlbach weil der zweite Streckenabschnitt eigentlich immer verschlammt ist, hinter mir weil Du die falschen Riegel ist(siehe Bild ) und beichten weil....egal


vor schotten fahren wir aber noch was zusammen? und die spechtrunde hat keinen kopf mehr und ist bald fertig. wos geht, wabs bergauf, was die tour zwar geringfügig verlängert, dafür führen aber alle trails in die täler. dauert noch ein wenig. wird fun


----------



## x-rossi (22. April 2009)

aus dem specht ist jetzt eine kotende taube geworden   . aber jetzt läuft wenigstens alles trailige bergab, was vorher bergauf lief 



 



und das profil läuft sanfter hoch und ruppiger bergab. ist aber ein paar meter länger geraten, dafür weniger anstrenegend und flowiger. hoffe ich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






edit! track


----------



## HelixBonus (22. April 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> aus dem specht ist jetzt eine kotende taube geworden   . aber jetzt läuft wenigstens alles trailige bergab, was vorher bergauf lief
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ich ärgere mich gerade, dass ich am Wochenende nicht da bin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (22. April 2009)

taunus wäre es am sonntag bei mir aber auch nicht geworden. faker und ich fahren nach sulzbach, gaudi fahren


----------



## IronShit (22. April 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> hast du schon mal über latexschläuche nachgedacht



War gestern tatsächlich ma im Bike Shop und wollte welche kaufen... so wie ich das sehe gibt's die tatsächlich nur (noch) von Michelin...will ich auf jeden Fall ma ausprobieren

Mein Hinterreifen hat wie ich zuhause feststellen musste übrigens auch das Zeitliche geseegnet (sagt man das so?).. nen 2cm langer Riss drin 
So recht werd ich kein Fan vom Mountain King glaub ich. Wundert mich, dass er noch so lange durchgehalten hat. 
werd jetzt auf jeden fall ma andere Reifen testen


----------



## Hüby (22. April 2009)

MaximaleVerschleißBegrenzungsDauer überschritten sagt man...


----------



## theobviousfaker (22. April 2009)

Also ich würde sagen der Reifen is im Arsch 



x-rossi schrieb:


> taunus wäre es am sonntag bei mir aber auch nicht geworden. faker und ich fahren nach sulzbach, gaudi fahren


Da kann er sich doch trotzdem ärgern


----------



## Chaotenkind (23. April 2009)

Tia Leute, jetzt geht es bei uns auch los mit den kleinkarierten Möchtegernhilfsposizisten, auch Jagdpächter genannt.

Sind gestern die Trails um Hanau, Erlensee und Bruchköbel abgefahren. Und was soll ich sagen, bei Bruchköbel ein Trail ca. 20 m lang bis zur nächsten WAB mit Ästen und Baumstämmen blockiert.  Manns- bzw. Frauhoch! War vor ner Woche noch alles frei. Faker hat die Stelle auf seinem Navi gespeichert.

Haben uns seitlich davon zu Fuß durchs Unterholz bis auf die WAB geschlagen wo wir ein älteres Wanderpärchen trafen, die sich auch fürchterlich darüber aufgeregt haben  und uns baten hier öfters langzufahren, und möglichst nebeneinander, damit neben der Blockade ein neuer schöner Trail entsteht, den sie dann auch zum Wandern nutzen können! Sie sagten uns auch, dass es drei Jagdpächter gewesen wären, die den Trail blockiert haben. Wegräumen auf die Schnelle war nicht, dafür hätten wir 5 Hanseln locker 2 Stunden gebraucht.

Einer aus unserem Team will jetzt feststellen ob es sich um Bruchköbler Stadtwald handelt und sich in diesem Fall bei der Stadtverwaltung beschweren, so als Bürger von Bruchköbel!

Jetzt hoffe ich nur, dass es hier nicht noch schlimmer wird, von wegen Nagelbretter, Stacheldraht oder gespannte Schnüre!

Oh mann


----------



## Andreas (23. April 2009)

Hallo Leute,

wenn das Wetter mal nicht so gut ist, könnt ihr bei florena.de das Online-Game-Mountainbike-excursion ausprobieren. 

Wenn ihr auf "Coole MTB Routen in Deutschland" klickt, kommt ihr u.a.  auf die letzte Tour mit  mir (Rund um Darmstadt). Ich habe der Werbeargentur, die das Spiel gebaut hat,  Bild&Textmaterial zur Verfügung gestellt.

Achso, es gibt auch was zu gewinnen.


----------



## Google (23. April 2009)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Sind gestern die Trails um Hanau, Erlensee und Bruchköbel abgefahren. Und was soll ich sagen, bei Bruchköbel ein Trail ca. 20 m lang bis zur nächsten WAB mit Ästen und Baumstämmen blockiert.  Manns- bzw. Frauhoch! War vor ner Woche noch alles frei.


 Mittlerweile gibts so viele Mountainbiker (Wanderer sowieso), dass alle Bemühungen uns aus dem Wald zu verjagen, nicht fruchten werden  Momentan werden viele Hindernisse in den Weg gelegt, Anlagen und Wege zerstört......Hören wir deshalb allen Ernstes auf zu fahren  Es ist ärgerlich und irgendwann werden es die Meisten gescheckt haben, das Mountainbiken längst zum Breitensport geworden ist.


*Für die gestrige Tour *muß ich mich bei Frank, - wenigstens stiller Mitleser im Forum und Alpencrossteilnehmer -, bedanken. Er hat uns (Auch Fünfe an der Zahl) rund um den Hahenkamm geführt und für eine Afterworkrunde, hat er gleich mal eine sehr nette Trailrunde ausgepackt  Unter anderem sind wir einen geilen und vor allem langen, steilen und technischen Trail gefahren, den nicht so viele kennen, bzw. fahren dürften. Thanks!

Vor allem hat dieser Trail ggfls. das Potential, bzw. bildet die Basis für eine reine, tourenfüllende Trailrunde rund um den Hahnenkamm. Ich habe da noch einige erfolgsversprechende Pfade gesehen. Ich müsste sie halt nur mal erkunden 

PS. Was ist denn jetzt eigentlich mit dem WE?

Grüße

Google


----------



## Lanzelot (23. April 2009)

@Google



> Unter anderem sind wir einen geilen und vor allem langen, steilen und technischen Trail gefahren, den nicht so viele kennen, bzw. fahren dürften.



Ein GPS Track wäre jetzt toll gewesen, damit wir alle daran teilhaben können

Gruss


----------



## Lupo (23. April 2009)

Lanzelot schrieb:


> @Google
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dann haben aber auch diese daran teil, auf die man beim biken ganz gut verzichten könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lanzelot (23. April 2009)

stimmt natürlich auch, aber ich denke nicht das der Trail sooo geheim ist, man könnte ihn natürlich hier auch auf Anfrage per PN verteilen 

Gruss


----------



## Lupo (23. April 2009)

find ich auf alle fälle besser. oder man fährt das einfach mal zusammen


----------



## Google (23. April 2009)

Lupo schrieb:


> dann haben aber auch diese daran teil, auf die man beim biken ganz gut verzichten könnte.


Ich glaub ich weiß wer es war. Oh Gott!! 

Wer die Trails kennenlernen möchte muß halt mal mitfahren. Wenn jemand die Tour dann mit aufzeichnet ists halt so.

Ausserdem kann es ja jeder mal selbst in die Hand nehmen und Neues entdecken. Habe ich früher ganz viel in dieser Hinsicht getan und sollte dies Hahnekammmäßig endlich auch mal angehen. 

Selbst Buchbergmässig haben wir letzte Woche noch einen schönen Weg neu entdeckt. Da war ich auch noch net und müßte mal schauen wie ich das in eine Tour einbinden kann.


----------



## Chaotenkind (23. April 2009)

> Google schrieb:
> 
> 
> > PS. Was ist denn jetzt eigentlich mit dem WE?
> ...


----------



## Google (23. April 2009)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Na mal schauen, wollten auf jeden Fall Freitag nachmittag etwas kürzer und Samstags etwas länger unterwegs sein, wenn Wetter gut. Genaues ist noch nicht geplant.


ICH KANN ABER NUR SONNTAGS!!!   *Jammer*


----------



## Siam (23. April 2009)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Tia Leute, jetzt geht es bei uns auch los mit den kleinkarierten Möchtegernhilfsposizisten, auch Jagdpächter genannt.
> 
> Sind gestern die Trails um Hanau, Erlensee und Bruchköbel abgefahren. Und was soll ich sagen, bei Bruchköbel ein Trail ca. 20 m lang bis zur nächsten WAB mit Ästen und Baumstämmen blockiert.  Manns- bzw. Frauhoch! War vor ner Woche noch alles frei. Faker hat die Stelle auf seinem Navi gespeichert.
> 
> ...




Da hilft nur in Zukunft immer die gute Stihl mit vollem Tank im Gepäck zu haben...

Gestern war ich mal Traildesaster mit dem Rad besuchen (Giessen). Auch eine sehr gediegene Tour mit rund 140km/1000hm. Mal sehen wie es mir am Wochenende passt. samstag würde ich ganz gerne mitkommen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (23. April 2009)

Siam schrieb:


> Da hilft nur in Zukunft immer die gute Stihl mit vollem Tank im Gepäck zu haben...



Das waren schon lauter zersägte kleine Äste, eine weitere Säge hätte den Arbeitsaufwand wohl nur erhöht. 

Vielleicht sollten wir ja einfach mal son Jägerstuhl ansägen 
Naja, am Ende haben wir dann einen Grabenkrieg im Wald


----------



## Adrenalino (23. April 2009)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Tia Leute, jetzt geht es bei uns auch los mit den kleinkarierten Möchtegernhilfsposizisten, auch Jagdpächter genannt.
> 
> Sind gestern die Trails um Hanau, Erlensee und Bruchköbel abgefahren. Und was soll ich sagen, bei Bruchköbel ein Trail ca. 20 m lang bis zur nächsten WAB mit Ästen und Baumstämmen blockiert.  Manns- bzw. Frauhoch! War vor ner Woche noch alles frei. Faker hat die Stelle auf seinem Navi gespeichert.
> 
> ...



Jedes Jahr die gleiche Kagge 
War vor gut ner Woche mit meiner Freundin im Bruchköbeler Wald Bärlauch sammeln und hab dabei die ein oder andere Holzbarrikade entfernt, scheint aber nix gebracht zu haben!
Wenn ich demnächst wieder etwas fitter bin dann leg ich ma nen "Holzrückennachmittag" dort ein, schließlich will ich freie Trails haben wenn ich wieder fahn kann 

Letztes Jahr war das fast schon ein Duell zwischen uns und den "Blockierern"........waren wir unterwegs und haben Barrikaden entdeckt haben wir uns gleich an die Arbeit gemacht......paa Tage später war wieder alles blockiert, also wieder Zeug weggeräumt.......dann wieder blockiert.......zum Schluss haben wir ( paar Kumpels und ich ) viel von dem Holz möglichst weit weggeräumt, richtig tief in den Wald zurück geschafft damit es den Pappnasen so schwer wie möglich ist das wieder zurück zu schleppen. Mannmannmnann......

Man sollte ma über ein gemeinsames Trail-Cleaning nachdenken. Ich wär debei


----------



## Hüby (23. April 2009)

ohne Witz bin heut auf der A3 übern NagelBrett gefeffert...  
bis jetz hällt die Luft noch... 

sollt ich das jetz persöhnlich nehmen....?    
(Deppen gibts überall nich nur bei MTB-Haßern...)


----------



## Erdi01 (23. April 2009)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Samstags etwas länger unterwegs sein, wenn Wetter gut. Genaues ist noch nicht geplant.


... mal schauen WAS Ihr vorhabt und WANN es losgehen soll. Samstag sagt mir mehr zu, Sonntag schaue ich CC-Worldcup auf Freecaster und fahre wenn danach noch ne Runde.


----------



## troll (24. April 2009)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Jedes Jahr die gleiche Kagge
> 
> Ich wär debei



Hess ForstG § 24

(4) Radfahren, Fahren mit Kutschen und Krankenfahrstühlen und Reiten ist nur auf Wegen und Straßen gestattet.....


hier stellt sich eindeutig die frage :sind eure fully´s krankenfahrstühle....? 
oder gilt das nur für coladosen aus usa ....

salü
t.

p.s sory für das off topic....


----------



## theobviousfaker (24. April 2009)

Genauso eindeutig stellt sich die Frage was ein Weg ist 

Gehen unserer Räder auch als "kranker Fahrstuhl, Alder!" durch?


----------



## Chaotenkind (24. April 2009)

> Gehen unserer Räder auch als "kranker Fahrstuhl, Alder!" durch?


 
Eindeutig ja! 

@faker: hab gestern mit Jan geprochen betr. grüne Hölle. Bist drin!  Hoffentlich sagt keiner mehr ab denn es wird namentlich gemeldet und Ersatzfahrer werden nicht zugelassen. Blödes Reglement.

@erdi bzw. alle: wir fahren am Samstag "Fischerhütte". Keine Ahnung wo daß im Spessart ist, die Führung übernimmt ein Kumpel von Biceholic, d.h. wir fahren 10:00 in Steinheim los, also kurz nach 10:00 am Druckhaus, damit wir 11:00 Uhr bei ihm sind (ich glaube irgendwo bei Kahl) .


----------



## Lupo (24. April 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Genauso eindeutig stellt sich die Frage was ein Weg ist ...



ich sach mal: die entfernung zwischen 2 punkten wie breit und beschaffen ist nicht so genau definiert, und das find ich auch gut so n.b. hab ich aber nix drüber gefunden dass der weg ein hundeklo ist


----------



## Adrenalino (24. April 2009)

troll schrieb:


> Hess ForstG § 24
> 
> (4) Radfahren, Fahren mit Kutschen und Krankenfahrstühlen und Reiten ist nur auf Wegen und Straßen gestattet.....
> 
> ...



Und weiter? 

Du hast recht, da steht ganz deutlich :



> nur auf Wegen und Straßen



Da es aber in Hessen KEINERLEI Meter-Regelung gibt, so wie z.b. in Baden-Würtenberg, darf man auf aller Art von Wegen spazieren/wandern/radfahren sofern nicht eine ausdrückliche Sonderregelung der örtlichen Behörden vorliegt und entsprechend durch Schilder gekennzeichnet ist wie z.b. hier im Büdesheimer/Schönecker Wald oder im Taunus im Reichenbachtal.

Hier der Link zum Hessischen Forstgesetz :

http://www.gvbl.hessen.de/gesetze/86_Forstwesen/86-7-ForstG/paragraphen/para24.htm

Ride on  auch auf schmalen Pfaden!


----------



## Erdi01 (24. April 2009)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> @erdi bzw. alle: wir fahren am Samstag "Fischerhütte". Keine Ahnung wo daß im Spessart ist, die Führung übernimmt ein Kumpel von Biceholic, d.h. wir fahren 10:00 in Steinheim los, also kurz nach 10:00 am Druckhaus, damit wir 11:00 Uhr bei ihm sind (ich glaube irgendwo bei Kahl) .



THX ... jetzt bitte noch ein paar Daten: KM HM Wegbeschaffenheit  damit man das mal abschätzen kann, Spessart ist groß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (24. April 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Vor allem hat dieser Trail ggfls. das Potential, bzw. bildet die Basis für eine reine, tourenfüllende Trailrunde rund um den Hahnenkamm. Ich habe da noch einige erfolgsversprechende Pfade gesehen. Ich müsste sie halt nur mal erkunden


Da werde ich wohl die Gelegenheit des tourenangbotsfreien Sonntages nutzen und genau dies tun  Oder mach ich meine Rennerunde 

Viel Spass jedenfalls bei den WE-Touren. Das Wetter wird ja mal wieder bestens  

Grüße

Google


----------



## Bikeholic (24. April 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> THX ... jetzt bitte noch ein paar Daten: KM HM Wegbeschaffenheit  damit man das mal abschätzen kann, Spessart ist groß


 
Hi Erdi & alle anderen,

werden morgen zur Fischerhütte biken.  Sie liegt in der Nähe von Habichtstal. Genaue Daten kann ich nicht sagen weil mein Kumpel die Tour führt, doch wenn ich eine unverbindliche Schätzung abgeben darf:

Ca. 120km ab Steinheim 

Hm ca. 1300 

Wegbeschaffenheit WAB 

Mittagspause in der Fischerhütte 

Abflug in Steinheim um 9:00-9:15h 


So long, Bikeholic

PS: Falls sich jemand anschließen mag, Kardinal-Volk-Platz (Obertor) Steinheim oberhalb vom Druckhaus. Schaue um 22h das letzte mal ins Netz, falls sich jemand meldet.


----------



## Erdi01 (24. April 2009)

... OK, dann geht's also zu dieser Hütte hier. Aber wann nun, ich habe bis jetzt ...

09:00
09:15
10:00
11:00

gelesen 

Also 10:00 Druckhaus bekomme ich noch hin, ist doch immer noch früh genug. Will mit


----------



## Barracuda_de (24. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin zu faul den ganzen Thread zudurchforsten. Wer fährt den am Sonntag in Sulzbach den CTF und wann wollt ihr Starten?

Würde mich gegebenenfalls anschliessen.

Gruß

Barracuda


----------



## x-rossi (24. April 2009)

kleine runde ab 09:00. aber nur als tourist ohne podestambition, quasi im grundlagentempo.


----------



## Bikeholic (24. April 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ... OK, dann geht's also zu dieser Hütte hier. Aber wann nun, ich habe bis jetzt ...
> 
> 09:00
> 09:15
> ...


 
Ja genau, dass ist die Hütte. Ok Erdi, 10:00h Druckhaus! Komme dort vorbei und hohle Dich ab! 

So long, Bikeholic


----------



## Erdi01 (24. April 2009)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Ja genau, dass ist die Hütte. Ok Erdi, 10:00h Druckhaus! Komme dort vorbei und hohle Dich ab!
> 
> So long, Bikeholic



Perfekt  Dann sehen wir uns morgen ...


----------



## theobviousfaker (24. April 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> kleine runde ab 09:00. aber nur als tourist ohne podestambition, quasi im grundlagentempo.



dito.


----------



## karsten13 (24. April 2009)

Moin,

eigentlich wollte ich ja heute gar nicht fahren, aber dann musste ich raus - und bin fast dieselbe Runde gefahren wie mit KillerN vor genau einem halben Jahr. 
Einzige Routenänderung: 







Der "Wildschwein"-Trail am Langener Waldsee ist gut fahrbar (nicht zugewachsen) und sogar das Schlammloch ist trocken. 

Stimmungen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (25. April 2009)

Danke an Michael für's Guiden der Tour zur Fischerhütte im Autal 

Chaotenkind, Bikeholic und ich sind in HU gestartet und nach Alzenau gerollt. Dort haben wir unseren Guide abgeholt. Dann ging es auf einer Mischung aus Trails, WABs und auch mal Straße zur Fischerhütte ins Autal. Dort gab's die obligatorische "Googlepause"  mit lecker Essen  Gestärkt traten wir in die Pedale und den Rückweg an.

Hier ging's lang ... und hier gibt's was zu guggen 

So, nach nun 3 WE in Folge im Spessart mit "B" "E" und was weis ich noch allem, langt's jetzt aber erstmal 

*@Andreas*, bist Du noch hier  Am *Freitag ist 01. Mai*, Du weist was das heist. Die Taunusseason beginnt mit ein Paar Taunustrails und natürlich Abstecher zum (bleibt für mich immer) Rund um den Henninger  

Kommst Du mit, noch wer


----------



## Google (26. April 2009)

Hi, erster Mai ist bei uns Familyday. Wie immer wirds bei mir nix.

Für die kommende Woche stelle ich erst mal nichts rein. Sieht ja ziemlich bescheiden mit dem Wetter aus 

Ich werde spontan entscheiden und wenns noch geht, hier informieren 

Grüße

Google


----------



## Chaotenkind (27. April 2009)

> Erdi01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Chaotenkind, Bikeholic und ich sind in HU gestartet und nach Alzenau gerollt. Dort haben wir unseren Guide abgeholt. Dann ging es auf einer Mischung aus Trails, WABs und auch mal Straße zur Fischerhütte ins Autal. Dort gab's die obligatorische "Googlepause"  mit lecker Essen  Gestärkt traten wir in die Pedale und den Rückweg an.


 
Ja war schön, bin froh, dass wir den letzten Anstieg doch noch gefahren sind um dann den letzten Trail bergab noch mitnehmen zu können.  Auch wenn ich mich da mal kurz verfahren  habe und mich zu Fuß ausm Wald zurück auf den Trail schaffen musste! Hatte irgendwie zu spät mitbekommen, dass der Trail links über die Holzstämmchen geht statt geradeaus den kleinen Wall hoch!


----------



## Andreas (27. April 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Andreas*, bist Du noch hier  Am *Freitag ist 01. Mai*, Du weist was das heist. Die Taunusseason beginnt mit ein Paar Taunustrails und natürlich Abstecher zum (bleibt für mich immer) Rund um den Henninger



Rund um den Henniger heisst es diesmal nicht mehr und leider kann ich dieses Mal  nicht dabei sein 

Meine Schwester hat diesen Termin für mich verplant, denn sie möchte am 2. Mai heiraten. Ich bin deshalb vom 30.4.-2.5. in Köln.


----------



## Erdi01 (27. April 2009)

Andreas schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> wenn das Wetter mal nicht so gut ist, könnt ihr bei florena.de das Online-Game-Mountainbike-excursion ausprobieren.
> 
> ...



Wie das ... den Post habe ich überhaupt noch nicht gesehen  



Andreas schrieb:


> Rund um den Henniger heisst es diesmal nicht mehr und leider kann ich dieses Mal  nicht dabei sein
> 
> Meine Schwester hat diesen Termin für mich verplant, denn sie möchte am 2. Mai heiraten. Ich bin deshalb vom 30.4.-2.5. in Köln.



... na gut, die Ausrede lass ich gelten  

Schönen Gruß und alles Gute an Tanja.


----------



## Andreas (28. April 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Wie das ... den Post habe ich überhaupt noch nicht gesehen



Den hat scheinbar niemand gesehen...



Erdi01 schrieb:


> ... na gut, die Ausrede lass ich gelten
> 
> Schönen Gruß und alles Gute an Tanja.



Werde ich ausrichten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedRum05 (28. April 2009)

Andreas schrieb:


> Den hat scheinbar niemand gesehen...



Mir ist er auch erst jetzt aufgefallen... 


@Google...
wenn du nächsten Dienstag wieder ne Runde anbietest, wäre ich dabei!

@Erdi... 
wie sieht es denn mit der Airport Runde nächste Woche aus?
Donnerstag, 07.05.? Ansonsten mal wieder eine Rush-Hour ab 19:00 Uhr Dietzenbach?!


----------



## Chaotenkind (28. April 2009)

> RedRum05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @Google...
> ...


 
Fein, da könnte ich mich eventuell anschließen oder zumindest am Treffpunkt vorbeischauen und mein Trikot in Empfang nehmen. 

Wenn was feststeht melde ich mich!


----------



## Google (28. April 2009)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> @Google...
> wenn du nächsten Dienstag wieder ne Runde anbietest, wäre ich dabei!


Klar, wenns trocken ist immer. Ich werde aber nicht wie gewöhnlich am Main lang fahren...da hab ich kein Bock zu. Wenn dann Gelände  Ist für Dich 17:00 Uhr Druckhaus machbar? Übrigens ne gute Idee von Chaotenkind wegen der Trikots. Die hab ich schon ganz vergessen.

Red, wie siehts bei Dir eigentlich mit Sonntag aus? Wenn Du was fährst, so gegen 10:30 Uhr , wäre ich auch mal dabei  Ob Renner oder MTB ist mir egal. Hauptsache ein bisserl länger (und vielleicht irgendwo ein Päuschen??) 

@[email protected] War jetzt brav und hab auch geguckt 


Hey, aber die Woche ist ja noch nicht rum und am Donnerstag ists wieder trocken  Deshalb

*Bissi Biken am Donnerstag 
​*
Die Geschwindigkeit wird diesmal im eher gemütlichen Bereich liegen aber flüssig. Ich könnte mir ne größere Schleife X 11er-Hahnenkamm über Wasserlos-X11er- Fernblick - und über die Birkenhainer zurück vorstellen. Wir werden sehen. Mitfahrer wie immer willkommen!

Grüße

Google


----------



## RedRum05 (28. April 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Klar, wenns trocken ist immer. Ich werde aber nicht wie gewöhnlich am Main lang fahren...da hab ich kein Bock zu. Wenn dann Gelände  Ist für Dich 17:00 Uhr Druckhaus machbar? Übrigens ne gute Idee von Chaotenkind wegen der Trikots. Die hab ich schon ganz vergessen.
> 
> Red, wie siehts bei Dir eigentlich mit Sonntag aus? Wenn Du was fährst, so gegen 10:30 Uhr , wäre ich auch mal dabei  Ob Renner oder MTB ist mir egal. Hauptsache ein bisserl länger (und vielleicht irgendwo ein Päuschen??)



Hanau Druckhaus hin und zurück + Tour ist schon ne Hausnummer... 
Wie wäre es denn mit dem langen Elend etc.?!

Sonntag hab ich erst mal um 10 uhr nen Treffen. Gegen 11 Uhr könnte ich schaffen und von mir aus auch lange und mit kleinem Kaffepäuschen. Du weißt, dass ich eigentlich kein Freund davon bin und hast es deshalb klein geschrieben? 
Rennrad quer durch den Odenwald?! Was hattest du denn als Startpunkt gedacht?


----------



## Erdi01 (28. April 2009)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> @Erdi...
> wie sieht es denn mit der Airport Runde nächste Woche aus?
> Donnerstag, 07.05.? Ansonsten mal wieder eine Rush-Hour ab 19:00 Uhr Dietzenbach?!


Ei ja, macht Ihr Interessierten halt ein Termin für die Airportumrundung aus und ich komme dann halt mit. Wíe schon geschrieben, ich kann das jederzeit auspacken 


> Rennrad quer durch den Odenwald?! Was hattest du denn als Startpunkt gedacht?


Hy, das ist unfair. Ich habe zwar völlig überraschend heute schon mein neuen LRS bekommen (echte 1358g schwer ), da der aber auf's six13 kommt und ich erst in 14 Tagen mit gerechnet habe, habe ich mir mit den letzten Teilen Zeit gelassen. Jetzt muß ich erstmal weiter in die Tasten klappern und den Rest bestellen.


----------



## Google (28. April 2009)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Hanau Druckhaus hin und zurück + Tour ist schon ne Hausnummer...
> Wie wäre es denn mit dem langen Elend etc.?!


So 17:00/17:55 könnte ich an den Mainflinger Brücke sein. So circa ne gute Stunde könnten wir dann dort rumgurken. Was dagegen wenn ich dabei 1, 2 Erkundungsfahrten unternehme? 





RedRum05 schrieb:


> Sonntag....... Rennrad quer durch den Odenwald?! Was hattest du denn als Startpunkt gedacht?


Von mir aus bei Dir in der Nähe. Sag was und ich bin da. Kannste was so mit circa 5 - 5,5 Stunden inklusive Pause aus dem Hut zaubern?? Du fährst vor, ich hinter her  _Max 1500 Hm würde mir reichen_



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Hy, das ist unfair.


 Sieh zu, das de was aus Deinem Ersatzteillager zusammenschusterst 

Außerdem wartet die Spessart8 und die SpessartOdenwaldkombi 

@[email protected] Du brauchst noch unbedingt ein Rennrad


----------



## RedRum05 (28. April 2009)

Google schrieb:


> So 17:00/17:55 könnte ich an den Mainflinger Brücke sein. So circa ne gute Stunde könnten wir dann dort rumgurken. Was dagegen wenn ich dabei 1, 2 Erkundungsfahrten unternehme? Von mir aus bei Dir in der Nähe. Sag was und ich bin da. Kannste was so mit circa 5 - 5,5 Stunden inklusive Pause aus dem Hut zaubern?? Du fährst vor, ich hinter her  _Max 1500 Hm würde mir reichen_
> 
> Sieh zu, das de was aus Deinem Ersatzteillager zusammenschusterst
> 
> ...



Ja was denn jetzt, 17 Uhr Mainflinger Brücke, oder 17:55 
Zu beiden aber, ja! Erkundungsfahrten, ja.

Sonntag.
11 Uhr Start in Urberach an der Kirche (z.B.)
5 std. inkl. Pause bekommen wir auch hin.

Hab ich vergessen zu irgendwas ja zu sagen?


----------



## Erdi01 (28. April 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Sieh zu, das de was aus Deinem Ersatzteillager zusammenschusterst


keine Chance  Hm ... ich fahre einfach mim BadBoy mit. Ob das funktionieren würde keine Ahnung  Ich wäre dann jedenfalls Euer 30ziger Tempolimit


----------



## theobviousfaker (29. April 2009)

Badboy mit Rennlenker! Also ich würsd gern sehen  Und das mit der Schaltung kriegst du doch wohl irgendwie hin


----------



## Google (29. April 2009)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Ja was denn jetzt, 17 Uhr Mainflinger Brücke, oder 17:55
> Zu beiden aber, ja! Erkundungsfahrten, ja.


Ich mein natürlich 17:50/55 Uhr, Sorry. Früher krieg ichs nicht hin. Ich mach noch ein LMB



RedRum05 schrieb:


> Sonntag.
> 11 Uhr Start in Urberach an der Kirche (z.B.)
> 5 std. inkl. Pause bekommen wir auch hin.


 Ok. Gebongt  Bin am Sonntag dann da.





Erdi01 schrieb:


> keine Chance  Hm ... ich fahre einfach mim BadBoy mit.


Red, wolle mern mitnemme ??  

Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (29. April 2009)

oi oi


Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Andreas*, bist Du noch hier  Am *Freitag ist 01. Mai*, Du weist was das heist. Die Taunusseason beginnt mit ein Paar Taunustrails und natürlich Abstecher zum (bleibt für mich immer) Rund um den Henninger
> 
> Kommst Du mit, noch wer


ich werd nicht mitkommen, will mal wieder mit demLupo eine Runde drehen
und da die beiden im ODW sind, werde ich da hinfahren...

Grüße


----------



## RedRum05 (29. April 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Ich mein natürlich 17:50/55 Uhr, Sorry. Früher krieg ichs nicht hin. Ich mach noch ein LMB
> 
> Ok. Gebongt  Bin am Sonntag dann da.Red, wolle mern mitnemme ??
> 
> ...



Na dann auf Sonntag 
Wer will kommt mit. Ne genaue Runde hab ich noch nicht im Kopf, aber die Neunkirchenerhöhe wird vermutlich drin sein


----------



## Erdi01 (29. April 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Badboy mit Rennlenker! Also ich würsd gern sehen  Und das mit der Schaltung kriegst du doch wohl irgendwie hin


Schaltung wäre in der Tat nicht das Problem, Bremse schon. Kenne keine STI's oder Adapter die hydraulische Scheibenbremse bedienen können 



RedRum05 schrieb:


> Na dann auf Sonntag
> Wer will kommt mit.)


Genau so werd ich's halten. Wenn ich will bin ich pünktlich da ...


----------



## Kedi (30. April 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ...Ich habe zwar völlig überraschend heute schon mein neuen LRS bekommen (echte 1358g schwer ), ....



Mein derzeitiger LRS ist schwerer, also über 1.710 g  .


----------



## theobviousfaker (30. April 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Schaltung wäre in der Tat nicht das Problem, Bremse schon. Kenne keine STI's oder Adapter die hydraulische Scheibenbremse bedienen können



Naja, muss halt die BB7 herhalten. Dann ist das Rad auch wieder ein Stück "amerikanischer"


----------



## Google (30. April 2009)

*Tour heutenachmittag fällt aus!​*
Ich muß mal wieder als lonely Rider durch die Wälder fahren, ...Ich hab einfach mal wieder Sehnsucht nach Stille, ist nichts persönliches. 

Nächste Woche geht wieder was (Am Dienstag!!) 


......wieso krieg ich den LMB-Eintrag net raus 

Edit: Jetzt gehts!

Grüße

Google


----------



## Kedi (30. April 2009)

Google schrieb:


> *Tour heutenachmittag fällt aus!​*
> Ich muß mal wieder als lonely Rider durch die Wälder fahren, ...Ich hab einfach mal wieder Sehnsucht nach Stille, ist nichts persönliches. ....
> Grüße
> 
> Google




Pass auf, dass du ähnlich gesinnte nicht im Wald triffst   .


----------



## Google (30. April 2009)

Eigentlich wollt ich vorhin fragen, ob es bei Euch auch manchmal so Anwandlungen gibt. Schon meldet sich Eine 

Ich freu mich schon auf die Ruhe. Schon komisch manchmal, muß aber auch mal sein.

Außerdem ganz sinnvoll bei Pandemiestufe 5


----------



## Google (30. April 2009)

Tja, heute war mein Glückstag auch wenn meine Lonly Ridertour nur ganze 20 Minuten gedauert hat und in Großauheim auf der Straße endete....













Auf gerader Strecke ganz plötzlich und unverhofft ein Riesenachter und ein Schleifen. Ich dachte erst ich hätte mir was Großes in den Reifen eingefangen, bis ich sah dass sich ein Drittel der Seitenwand meiner Vorderradfelge gerade selbstätig abschälte und der Albert ziemlich komisch verformt über die Felge trat. Nachdem ich schon circa 30 sek. stand, gabs zum krönenden Abschluß noch einen schönen lauten Knall  Ich mußte wirklich lachen.

Die Felge war nach Augenprüfung offensichtlich von den noch zuvor gefahrenen V-Brakes  ziemlich dünn an den Seitenwänden. Der Luftdruck und ein bisschen Erschütterung hat dann letztendlich ausgereicht um die Felge zerbersten zu lassen.

Ich bin echt ein Glückspilz  Nicht auszudenken was alles im Gelände hätte passieren können 

*@[email protected]* Wegen Sonntag nochmal: Kannst Du mir mal die Strasse nennen wo die Kirche ist? Ich möcht mit dem Auto kommen und kenn den Startort nicht genau. Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (30. April 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Ich bin echt ein Glückspilz  Nicht auszudenken was alles im Gelände hätte passieren können
> 
> *@[email protected]* Wegen Sonntag nochmal: Kannst Du mir mal die Strasse nennen wo die Kirche ist? Ich möcht mit dem Auto kommen und kenn den Startort nicht genau. Danke


 
Im Gelände wäre es sicherlich mehr ein Survivaltraining mit akrobatischer Einlage geworden.  Nur gut das Dir dabei nichts geschehen ist.  

@Erdi: Merkste was? ... Google macht Dir alles nach, nix haste mehr für Dich alleine. 

@RedRum & @Google: Fahrt Ihr am Wochenende eine Straßen- oder Geländetour ab Urberach? ... würde mich "vielleicht" anschießen falls es ins Gelände geht und die Rahmenbedingungen (Wetter, Wohlbefinden usw.) stimmen. Gibts noch ein Paar konkretere Eckdaten?

So long


----------



## IronShit (30. April 2009)

so so...

...heut sind meine neuen Maxxis Ignitor eingetroffen und warten quasi drauf am Wochenende nem ausführlichen Test unterzogen zu werden... 

würde gerne *Samstag* fahren und dann eher *gediegen aber weit*... habe an sowas wie Birkenhainer gedacht, wäre aber durchaus auch offen für andere Vorschläge, falls jemand mitkommen wollen würde....!?

@google: das is ja echt ma nen schöner riss  wie weit bist du die Felge mit V-Brake gefahren?


----------



## theobviousfaker (30. April 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Tja, heute war mein Glückstag auch wenn meine Lonly Ridertour nur ganze 20 Minuten gedauert hat und in Großauheim auf der Straße endete....



Man Google, ich dachte du wolltest abnehmen! 
Das is ja ein kapitaler Felgenriss!  man o man! Da haste echt Schwein gehabt. Wieviel Kilometer haste denn mit denen hinter dir?

Ich hoffe, dass ist jetzt nicht zu "pietätlos", aber wenn du jemanden suchst der dir zwei neue Felgen einspeicht...

Am Samstag werde ich nur kurz unterwegs sein, ne Stunde allein. Am Sonntag bin ich in Gießen bei CC-Rennen vom MTB-Hessencup  denkt an mich wenn ihr ne Runde dreht  Und nächstes WE bin ich wohl in Köln...


----------



## x-rossi (30. April 2009)

IronShit schrieb:


> ...heut sind meine neuen Maxxis Ignitor eingetroffen und warten quasi drauf am Wochenende nem ausführlichen Test unterzogen zu werden...


aber - wie ich immer meine - nur echt mit latexschläuchen.

-

@ Google:


----------



## Kedi (1. Mai 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Tja, heute war mein Glückstag auch wenn meine Lonly Ridertour nur ganze 20 Minuten gedauert hat und in Großauheim auf der Straße endete....
> 
> Ich bin echt ein Glückspilz  Nicht auszudenken was alles im Gelände hätte passieren können




Und ich habe mich gefragt, warum ich dir auf dem MRW nicht begegnet bin  . 

Aber du hast echt Schwein gehabt! Nur gut, dass das alles im flachen passiert ist  ! Alles andere wäre fatal gewesen  . Und dann auch noch am VR ...


----------



## Erdi01 (1. Mai 2009)

Kedi schrieb:


> Mein derzeitiger LRS ist schwerer, also über 1.710 g  .


wer bietet mehr  Lass uns mal nachrechnen:
Mein LRS 1358g Deiner 1710g = -352g
Ich 81923g Du 51823g = +30xxxg 
... ähm, Ok dass mit dem rechnen lassen wir mal lieber 

Aber im erst, in Deiner Fliegengewichtsklasse brauchst Du doch wirklich keine Panzerspeichen. Revos und Comp (ca -200g) belastungsgerecht eingesetzt langt doch dicke!



Google schrieb:


> Die Felge war nach Augenprüfung offensichtlich von den noch zuvor gefahrenen V-Brakes  ziemlich dünn an den Seitenwänden. Der Luftdruck und ein bisschen Erschütterung hat dann letztendlich ausgereicht um die Felge zerbersten zu lassen.
> 
> Ich bin echt ein Glückspilz  Nicht auszudenken was alles im Gelände hätte passieren können


Das hätte wirklich böse ausgehen können  Das ist übrignes die häufiste Ursache für einen Felgenkollaps und der Grund warum man regelmäßig die Flankendicke nachmessen sollte wenn die Felge keinen Verschleißindikator hatt.



Bikeholic schrieb:


> @Erdi: Merkste was? ... Google macht Dir alles nach, nix haste mehr für Dich alleine.


Gemein, er gönnt mir nix  Jedenfalls hatt er jetzt auch *Panne*miestufe 6 erreicht 

Sonntag ist übrigens Rennertour. Könnt aber passieren, dass einer mit nem BadBoy Ecke Konrad-Adenauer/Bahnhofstr. steht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (1. Mai 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> wer bietet mehr  Lass uns mal nachrechnen:
> Mein LRS 1358g Deiner 1710g = -352g
> Ich 81923g Du 51823g = +30xxxg
> ... ähm, Ok dass mit dem rechnen lassen wir mal lieber



Ich biete 1800g  trotz Revos und leichten Mavics. Die XT-Naben reißens raus...

Und woher kennst du Kedis Körpergewicht so genau? 
Aber es stimmt. Bei dem Fliegengewicht könnte man sogar MTB-Scheibenbremslaufräder ohne Bedenken mit Revos einspeichen. Also eigentlich kann man bei dem Gewicht machen was man will


----------



## RedRum05 (1. Mai 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Sonntag ist übrigens Rennertour. Könnt aber passieren, dass einer mit nem BadBoy Ecke Konrad-Adenauer/Bahnhofstr. steht



Das wäre dann wohl die Antwort zu beiden Posts... 
So und nach einem gut überstandenen Rennen gehts gleich grillen und ordentlich Kohlen nachschippen 

Bis Sonntag dann mal...


----------



## wissefux (1. Mai 2009)

glückwunsch 

2 eisbären konnte ich heute im jedermannfeld kurz vor der feldberg-bergwertung ausmachen. einer davon war definitiv redrum05. habs leider erst gemerkt, als du schon vorbeigezogen warst ...
wer war der 2. eisbär ?


----------



## Google (1. Mai 2009)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> @Erdi: Merkste was? ... Google macht Dir alles nach, nix haste mehr für Dich alleine.


Jooh. Und das ohne Leichtbaufelgen 

Keine Ahnung wieviel Kilometer die Felge drauf hatte. Ich weiß nur, dass die Hinterradfelge schon nach einem Jahr den Geist aufgegeben hatte, die Vorderrad bin ich gut 2 Jahre mit V-Brakes gefahren. Find ich jetzt nicht besonders verschleißfest, wobei ich das Univega vorwiegend bei schlechtem Wetter/Winter einsetze und die günstigen und harten Lidlbeläge evtl. auch ihren Beitrag dazu geleistet haben.

@[email protected] Ich hab noch einen guten Laufradsatz zuhause, die Deorenabe hätts eh nicht gelohnt weiter zu nutzen. Aber danke fürs Angebot.

@[email protected] Gediegen weit und gemäßigtes Tempo gefällt mir immer. Diesmal ist aber der Renner mit RedRum im Odenwald dran.



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Sonntag ist übrigens Rennertour. Könnt aber passieren, dass einer mit nem BadBoy Ecke Konrad-Adenauer/Bahnhofstr. steht


Könnt sich lohnen. Die Kuchenpause hab ich ja bei Red schon ausgehandelt 

@[email protected] Da haste am Sonntag ja was zu erzählen. Bin gespannt wie es gelaufen ist.

Grüße

Google


----------



## karsten13 (1. Mai 2009)

```
103/HKM     68. RedRum05             1989 MTB - Team - Eisbären       3:09.49,0     21.52,7  (1141) 32,462 ¦    36.03   84.¦ 1:34.20   71.¦    ----  ----¦   59.25   58.¦
103/HKM    103. [email protected]                 1980 MTB - Team - Eisbären       3:22.33,5     34.37,2  (1142) 30,420 ¦    36.03   85.¦ 1:42.57  106.¦    ----  ----¦ 1:03.32   98.¦
```



wissefux schrieb:


> wer war der 2. eisbär ?



sein Bruder Ralf.



Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Da haste am Sonntag ja was zu erzählen. Bin gespannt wie es gelaufen ist.



scheint gut gelaufen zu sein, siehe Zeiten.
Auch von mir Glückwunsch 
... und ich hoffe, ihr seid heil durchgekommen ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## theobviousfaker (1. Mai 2009)

Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Ich hab noch einen guten Laufradsatz zuhause, die Deorenabe hätts eh nicht gelohnt weiter zu nutzen. Aber danke fürs Angebot.


Dann drehn wir den Spieß mal um: Brauchst du die Naben/Speichen noch oder willst du sie weitergeben?  Ich hätte da durchaus akuten Bedarf. Und werf die Felge net gleich weg, ich muss wissen welche drin war wenn ich was neues einspeichen möchte 

War heute aufm Altkönig. Nirgendswo hats geregnet außer im Taunus. In 2 Minute entsprechend vollständig eingesaut  aber es hat auch irgendwie Spaß gemacht 

Der Parkplatz Hohemark ist übrigens völlig verwüstet. Er war das Ziel des "Bierathlons" vom großen Feldberg über den Fuchstanz zu eben genanntem Parkplatz Hohemark, veranstaltet von einer großen Gruppe Jugendlicher. Zwei Mann, ein Kasten Bier. Sollen sie ruhig ihren Spaß haben, aber sie haben auf den WABs ne Menge Flaschen und auch sonstigen Müll verteilt, die Flaschen natürlich größtenteils zerdeppert 
Natürlich auch alle in der U-Bahn als es angefangen hat zu schiffen. Super...


----------



## RedRum05 (1. Mai 2009)

Jo das zweite war dann wohl mein Bruder... 
Wir sind noch bis zur Hohenmark zusammen gefahren und dann hat jeder sein Tempo gefahren. Hab tatsächlich einiges zu erzählen und gut durch gekommen sind wir - ohne Sturz, oder Platten 
Leider hab ich zwei mal vergebens ein Feld gesucht und musst gerade hinten raus ziemlich viel alleine fahren, sonst wäre da zeitlich bestimmt noch was drin gewesen, aber mit guten 20 min + auf den 1. bin ich trotzdem ganz zufrieden!


----------



## Climax_66 (2. Mai 2009)

Servus Leute,
ich bin der Climax und wurde vom Hüby angefixt.
(Den kenn ich vom Moped fahren.)
Nach dem ich seit letzten Sommer ab und an auf einem Uralt Teil Bj. 90 
ein wenig geschnuppert habe.
Habe ich mir jetzt was massiveres geholt.
Bin im MTB Sektor noch ober frisch und mir brennen noch die Oberschenkel und der Arsch.
Ich sag mal hier Hallo, weil in dem Thread dafür geht das eh unter
und im lokalen Bereich ist mir das eh lieber.
Bin aus Hörstein, geh die Haustüre raus und bin im Moped und MTB Himmel was Strecken angeht.

Ich muss nur noch Fit werden das die Schmerzen erträglicher werden.
Gestern beim ersten Ausritt mit dem neuen Teil hat es mich auch gleich 2x auf die Fresse gelegt, aber so richtig dreckig voll mit Schlamm danach in die Eisdiele fand ich cool.

Und hier mein Einsteiger Model:
Hab 95kg aus dem Grund was massives.


----------



## Lupo (2. Mai 2009)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Servus Leute,...
> Gestern beim ersten Ausritt mit dem neuen Teil hat es mich auch gleich 2x auf die Fresse gelegt, aber so richtig dreckig voll mit Schlamm danach in die Eisdiele fand ich cool....



moin, willkommen im club, ich glaub hier biste richtig (nur noch net um 06:46)

btw: wo issn das erste foto entstanden? sieht ja hübsch , der trail


----------



## Sakir (2. Mai 2009)

Lupo schrieb:


> moin, willkommen im club, ich glaub hier biste richtig (nur noch net um 06:46)
> 
> btw: wo issn das erste foto entstanden? sieht ja hübsch , der trail



da hast du recht... so wie wir gestern unterwegs waren hätte er
bestimmt genau zu uns gepasst
ich muss schon sag mit einem 14kg boliden ist es schon was anderes
Bergauf... allerdings Bergab isses dann um so entspannter

apropo, lad mal bitte das ein oder andere Bildvon gestern hoch, bitte ^^

ich werde mich jetzt mal auf den renner werfen und die landstr. unsicher
machen

bye


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (2. Mai 2009)

Welcome climax_66  Wir können gerne mal gemeinsam eine Runde drehen. Ich komme aus Hanau Steinheim und bin in circa 50 Min im Alzenauer Wald (Klappermühle). Dem Hüby habe ich es ja auch schon angeboten aber ich glaub der will noch üben?? Ist die 66 Dein Geburtsjahr? Dann biste noch ein junger Hüpfer  Übrigens geiles Bike 


Lupo schrieb:


> btw: wo issn das erste foto entstanden? sieht ja hübsch , der trail


Genau das hätte ich auch gerne gewußt 

Grüße

Google


----------



## Bikeholic (2. Mai 2009)

He, Climax 66, geiles Radl. Sowas mit mind.140 mm Federweg liegt mir für nächstes Jahr auch in der Nase. Mal sehen, vielleicht sehen wir uns mal auf ner schönen trailigen Hahnenkammrunde!

Chaotenkind (inkognito)

Mann Google, du machst aber auch Sachen!
Bin ich froh, dass dir nichts pasiert ist. Da krieg ich ja langsam Bedenken wg. der Felgenbremsen bei meinem Wolf. Ich werd wohl demnächst mal fragen ob man es umbauen kann. Ist warscheinlich nicht ganz einfach weil wir ne Rohloff für Felgenbremsen genommen hatten.

Chaotenkind (immer noch inkognito)

PS: hab übrigens letzte Woche mein erstes Laufrad eingespeicht (für Biceholic, nicht für mich). Besser er fährt mein Erstlingswerk Probe bevor ich an meine eigenen gehe, hi, hi!


----------



## Erdi01 (2. Mai 2009)

... also ich hab's ja gestern nicht bis in den Taunus geschafft, sondern nur bis Riedberg. War aber so gewollt und NEIN, es ist kein "Henninger" mehr, das Ziel hätte man auch in die Wüste legen können, wäre für mich kein großer Unterschied gewesen. Aber gut, wenigstens findest ES noch statt  Nächstes Jahr dann wieder richtig Taunus.

Übrings die Geschichten mit den "Saufgelage und Gelungere" was @Faker beschrieben hatt findet dort jeden 01. Mai statt. Und das "Rückspiel" immer am Vatertag, nur schon mal so als Vorwarnung.


----------



## Google (2. Mai 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Dann drehn wir den Spieß mal um: Brauchst du die Naben/Speichen noch oder willst du sie weitergeben?  Ich hätte da durchaus akuten Bedarf. Und werf die Felge net gleich weg, ich muss wissen welche drin war wenn ich was neues einspeichen möchte


Kannste gerne haben, armer Student! Aber ich will das Teil net ewig im Keller rumfliegen haben, also komm die Tage in die Puschen und hol das Rad ab  

@[email protected] Scheiben haben eigentlich nur Vorteile!


----------



## Adrenalino (2. Mai 2009)

Huhu Leute,

wollte euch mal ein kurzes gesundheitliches Update geben ( oder nervt das hier jemanden? ).

Steter Tropfen höhlt irgendwann auch den härtesten Stein bzw. in meinem Fall die gereiztesten Sehnen. Die Therapien ( Ultraschall, Physiotherapie,Akkupunktur usw ) schlagen seit 2,5 Wochen endlich endlich endlich an und es geht aufwärts

Ich kann nur bald keine Ärzte und Physiotherapeuten mehr sehn, was die Jungs in den letzten Monaten an mir verdient haben au weia  

Arbeit und Alltag sind mittlerweile schmerzfrei zu bewältigen, ich brauche auch keine Schmerzmittel mehr. Sogar kürzere Spaziergänge sind wieder drin!

Wenn es so weitergeht dann kann es u.U. sein daß ich im Sommer( Ende Juni/Anfang Juli ) mit gaaaaaaaaanz lockerem Training wieder beginnen darf


----------



## Lupo (2. Mai 2009)

Sakir schrieb:


> ...
> ich muss schon sag mit einem 14kg boliden ist es schon was anderes
> Bergauf... allerdings Bergab isses dann um so entspannter
> 
> apropo, lad mal bitte das ein oder andere Bildvon gestern hoch, bitte ^^...



bilder sind in meinem flickr-album
aber war schon lustig gestern. hätte nie gadacht dass du mal so feste zu tun hast um an mir dranzubleiben


----------



## theobviousfaker (2. Mai 2009)

@Google: Aye Aye, Sir! Ich melde mich dann demnÃ¤chst per PN oder telefonisch wenns konkret wird. Morgen bin ich ja wie gesagt aufm Rennen und am Montag wahrscheinlich bewegungsunfÃ¤hig  Aber dann!

@Chaotenkind: Juhu, endlich noch eine die sich traut   

Ach und Scheiben haben nicht nur Vorteile. Leichte, ausreichend stabile Speichen sind um ein vielfaches teurer (mind. 2â¬/Stk ). AuÃer man heiÃt Chaotenkind und wiegt <50kg  dann kann man auch Salzstangen einspeichen!


----------



## Sakir (3. Mai 2009)

Lupo schrieb:


> aber war schon lustig gestern. hätte nie gadacht dass du mal so feste zu tun hast um an mir dranzubleiben



ohja, mich hat es auch gewundert...
entweder ich bin so s#####e trainiert oder das Bike verlangsamt mich 
so sehr ^^

so, das Rad ruft )) bin sowieso schon zu spät dran...

bye


----------



## Climax_66 (3. Mai 2009)

Also poste ich mal jetzt wenn ich wieder vom Einsatz Zuhause bin,
wenn euch kurz vor 7 zu früh ist, aber da war ich doch schon 2 Stunden auf und hatte schon gefrühstückt.
Sonntags morgens um 7 Uhr im Wald mit dem MTB darauf steh ich.
Warum ich hier Hallo sage ist eigentlich nur weil ich nicht anonym mitlesen wollte.
Mit zusammen fahren, wird denke ich nichts, weil das für euch mies ist und für mich gleichermaßen.
Kenne das vom Motorrad fahren, bei euch ist das nicht anders.
Wenn man nicht ungefähr auf einem Level fährt hat das wenig Sinn.
Meine Motivation wird eine andere sein wie eure.
Ich fahre Bike um den lokalen Bereich abseits der Straßen zu erkunden, abzuschalten und die Ruhe im Wald zu geniesen, Fun bei Single Trails hab ich aber auch.
Da ich aber mehr der Moped Heizer bin und in dessen Szene bin und das seit ü20 Jahren, könnte man die Sache mit dem MTB auch auf eine andere Denkweise im Alter bezeichnen.
Bin früher mal Enduro mit dem Moped gefahren, vor 20 Jahren hat das aber niemand interessiert wenn man da im Wald rum geheizt ist, Heute kann man mit dem Crosser nur noch auf die Strecke, vielleicht liegt auch da der Grund für den Einstieg.
Ich will mich hier informieren das ich weiß worüber man spricht wenn Szene Begriffe im Raum stehen.
Meter machen ist nicht das was ich will, ich setz mich auch mal eine Stunde an einem schönen Plätzchen hin und genieße den Moment.
30-40 km reichen mir völlig, Moped fahren will ich ja auch noch, Joggen und Schwimmen mach ich noch für mein Rücken, weil ja 66 war meine Erstzulassung.
Gruß Climax


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (3. Mai 2009)

Ich habe noch nie so ein perfektes Timing wie heute hinbekommen 

Ich fahre vor die Tiefgarage und ein Paar Tropfen erwischen mich. Ich stelle mein BadBoy im Keller ab, gehe hoch und draußen schüttet es wie aus Eimern. Ich hätte keine Minute länger fahren dürfen, sonst wäre ich naß bis auf die Knochen gewesen  Ging das bei Euch auch so aus ???

RedRum hatt eine schöne, ich nenne sie mal Four Peaks Tour, aus dem Hut gezaubert. Er führte uns über die Neunkirchner Höhe, Hölle Bölle, Die Wand von Hummetroth und über den *Mount Binsel* 







Ich habe mich auch zurückgehalten und nur eine kleine *Hembach Extraschleife* aus dem Ärmel geschüttelt, lag halt gerade so am Wegesrand 






Schließlich kam uns auf dem letzten Drittel noch RedRums Bruder entgegen. *Die Beiden *führen ein wenig die Beine aus nach dem ex Henninger Gebolze.






Mehr Bilder auf Flickr

Ach ja, und auch erwähnenswert: Wir fuhren durch OHNE Googlepause, armer Kerl  Und das mit dem BadBoy ging gerade so, danke für die Rücksichtnahme


----------



## Sakir (3. Mai 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ging das bei Euch auch so aus ???


bei mir war alles i.O. und trocken
war mit dem Renner in heimischen Gefilden unterwegs und siehe da....
eine RTF, wo ich mich gleich mal dazwischen gemogelt habe ))

Michael


----------



## Google (3. Mai 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> OHNE Googlepause, armer Kerl


 Ei ich habs grade noch so erlebt  Leute! Fahrt mit mir! Die Pause ist Euch Sicher  

@[email protected] Danke fürs guiden hat Spass gemacht. Mal schauen obs demnächst mit einer von Dir angebotenen MTB-Tour klappt 

Hier jedenfalls erst mal ne

*MTB-Tour am Dienstag​*
ES SOLL TROCKEN BLEIBEN 

Es ist übrigens die einzige Tour, die ich diese Woche anbieten kann. Donnerstag kann ich net. Und die darauf folgende Woche siehts genauso aus. Nur schon mal zur Vorabinfo. Ich biete dann jeweils Dienstags was an.

Grüße

Google


----------



## RedRum05 (3. Mai 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ach ja, und auch erwähnenswert: Wir fuhren durch OHNE Googlepause, armer Kerl  Und das mit dem BadBoy ging gerade so, danke für die Rücksichtnahme



Schöne Bilder hast du da gemacht 

War wirklich ne gelungene Runde und zum Glück haben wir keine Pause gemacht, sonst wären wir voll in den Schauer gekommen. 
Hat doch außerdem wunderbar geklappt mit dem bad boy. Wie gesagt waren meine Beine vom Freitag eh noch vorbelastet. 

@Google...
wie gesagt, mache ich die Tour am Dienstag vom Wetter abhängig.
Wenn es wirklich nicht regnen sollte, werde ich auch mitfahren


----------



## [email protected] (3. Mai 2009)

Hat mich auch riesig gefreut mit euch ein kleines Stück zu fahren. Und die Bilder sind wirklich super! Danke 

LG Ralf


----------



## theobviousfaker (3. Mai 2009)

Mehr Bilder gibts hier, aber nicht so interessant, nur von mir 

Die Strecke war ganz schön übel, sehr technisch, sehr anstrengend und teils fast schon nervig. Festgetrockene Raupenbaggerspuren und ähnliches und kein entlohenender Downhill aber geil wars halt trotzdem  So richtig quälen bis zum umfallen. IronShit war auch dabei! Von ihm hat mein Vater leider keine Fotos gemacht. War echt cool, hoffe wir starten öfter zusammen 

Achja: Ergebnisse? Keine Ahnung. Der Drucker ging nicht mehr also gabs keine Listen. Und Hochladen wollten sie es bis 18 Uhr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (3. Mai 2009)

Heute auf'm Altkönig haben wir den Schwarzen Kater getroffen und dann seh ich da doch nen Unbekannten im Eisbärentrikot  .

Es war yakko, vielleicht den "Älteren" hier noch ein Begriff ...

... und blöderweise hab ich das Beweisfoto vergessen ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## BlackTrek (3. Mai 2009)

Wow, den yakko gibt´s noch und er fährt im Eisbärentrikot rum?

Hoffentlich hast Du ihn daran erinnert, daß er sich mal wieder auf einer gemeinsamen Tour blicken lassen kann.


----------



## Erdi01 (4. Mai 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> und dann seh ich da doch nen Unbekannten im Eisbärentrikot  .
> 
> Es war yakko, vielleicht den "Älteren" hier noch ein Begriff ...
> 
> ... *und blöderweise hab ich das Beweisfoto vergessen ...*



Mr. Pressefotograph himself hat das Foto vergessen, na da war aber einer wirklich geschockt 

Ich habe sogar laufende Bilder ...  
und endlich mal einen Grund es auszuprobieren, ob die Bilder auf Flickr wirklich davonlaufen


----------



## IronShit (4. Mai 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Die Strecke war ganz schön übel, sehr technisch, sehr anstrengend und teils fast schon nervig. Festgetrockene Raupenbaggerspuren und ähnliches und kein entlohenender Downhill aber geil wars halt trotzdem



ja, war echt ne fiese strecke, total kleinräumig, kurze steile anstiege, kaum abschnitte auf denen es möglich war einfach mal zu "fahren"... aber lehrreich für's näxte mal. 

überaus lohnenswert auch die lizenzfahrer zu sehen.. ganz schön krass wie flüssig die da alles fahren, auch die abschnitte mit denen ich übelste schwierigkeiten hatte (fast alle )

Also nen fetter ansporn für *training*, *training* und nochmal *training*


----------



## Lupo (4. Mai 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> ...
> Es war yakko, vielleicht den "Älteren" hier noch ein Begriff ......



soso, den gibts hier auch noch! ich dachte der wär schon längst wieder zurück in die "hauptstadt" gemacht

meld dich doch mal, rene. dann kann man ja wieder mal ggf ne runde zusammen drehen


----------



## TRB (4. Mai 2009)

hat hier jemand auf ne etwas entspanntere tour diese woche (außer morgen und donnerstag) lust. so gegen 18 uhr abends?


----------



## Google (4. Mai 2009)

IronShit schrieb:


> Also nen fetter ansporn für *training*, *training* und nochmal *training*



Ihr habt vielleicht en Ehrgeiz  Dann haut mal rein in die Puschen  Also ich fahr nur so viel, damit ich weiter so viel fahren kann 

Da fällt mir ein *@[email protected]* Nach meiner Erkenntnis wollen fahren: x-rossi, theobviousfaker, Ironshit, RedRum. Hab ich wen vergessen   Meldet Ihr Euch unter MTB- Team- Eisbären? Würde mich freuen  Wir könnten uns als Team melden  Schade das nicht alle ein Trikot für den Mara haben, ich könnte aber wenigstens schon mal 2 ausleihen. Wie siehts aus?  

Grüße

Google


----------



## Hüby (4. Mai 2009)

@Google

üben  würd ich so nich sagen... meine Prioritätetn liegen einfach woanders... auf keinen im Kilometer reißen... sondern ehr darin mich in kurzer atacke selbst amtlich zu schänden um danach die Wunden im BierGarten zu betäuben... 

das is nix persöhnliches aber es wurde ja auf unserm SaisongStart ziehmlich deutlich das ich anfangs unterfordert war...  und später hin dann umso mehr über... na lassen wir das... 
macht dir sicher genauso wenig spaß bergauf oder ab kilometer X auf mich zu warten wie mir evl. bergab oder bei treppen auf dich...


----------



## theobviousfaker (4. Mai 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Ihr habt vielleicht en Ehrgeiz  Dann haut mal rein in die Puschen  Also ich fahr nur so viel, damit ich weiter so viel fahren kann
> 
> Da fällt mir ein *@[email protected]* Nach meiner Erkenntnis wollen fahren: x-rossi, theobviousfaker, Ironshit, RedRum. Hab ich wen vergessen   Meldet Ihr Euch unter MTB- Team- Eisbären? Würde mich freuen  Wir könnten uns als Team melden  Schade das nicht alle ein Trikot für den Mara haben, ich könnte aber wenigstens schon mal 2 ausleihen. Wie siehts aus?



Höher, schneller, weiter! Solang ich kein alter Knacker bin wie du, erlaub ich mir den Ehrgeiz 

@Schotten: Hm coole Idee. Eigentlich fahr ich aber für das Team da unter meinem Avatar, aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen  Und da es in Schotten für die Gewinner eine "Vergütung" für ihre Leistungen gibt deckt das meine private schon nicht mehr ab


----------



## x-rossi (4. Mai 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Da fällt mir ein *@[email protected]* Nach meiner Erkenntnis wollen fahren: x-rossi, theobviousfaker, Ironshit, RedRum. Hab ich wen vergessen   Meldet Ihr Euch unter MTB- Team- Eisbären? Würde mich freuen  Wir könnten uns als Team melden  Schade das nicht alle ein Trikot für den Mara haben, ich könnte aber wenigstens schon mal 2 ausleihen. Wie siehts aus?


sind die aus einem material, welches sich anschließend zurück in form schrumpft, wenn ich es wieder ausziehe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (4. Mai 2009)

Hüby schrieb:


> wie mir evl. bergab oder bei treppen auf dich...


das müßte man mal ausloten...Steinbrüche? 


x-rossi schrieb:


> sind die aus einem material, welches sich anschließend zurück in form schrumpft, wenn ich es wieder ausziehe?


Klar!  

Also was jetzt?? @[email protected] Reichts nicht im IBC Mitglied zu sein? Man muß doch dann nicht auch gleich fürs Team fahren u noch versichert zu sein...Oder


----------



## x-rossi (4. Mai 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Klar!



und wie heiße ich dann für 3 stunden?


----------



## Google (4. Mai 2009)

steht halt Google auffem Kragen aber das interessiert doch eh niemanden. Jedenfalls fände ich es kool wenn wir zu Fünft im Starterfeld  im gemeinsamen Trikot stünden....Red hat seine eigenes Bärentrikot und falls Ironshit auch mitmachen will, werden wir bestimmt noch eins auftreiben.


----------



## x-rossi (4. Mai 2009)

Google schrieb:


> ... wenn wir zu Fünft ... im gemeinsamen Trikot stünden. ...


oh dann isses ja doch recht groß   alles klar, nehm ich - wenns nicht bauchfrei sein wird. 

können wir uns demnächst zwecks übergabe/anprobe irgendwo auf eine tour treffen? oder notfalls schickst du es mir per post und ich zahl das porto.

steht samstag tourmäßig bei dir was an? ich bin mit ghost unterwegs a) im taunus, wenns wetter hält, oder b) nochmal auf der diesjährigen sulzbach strecke unterwegs, wenns wetter im taunus nicht hält.

beide strecken haben einen tierischen spaßfaktor bergab 

taunus, spessart


----------



## Google (4. Mai 2009)

So ein Zufall aber auch und danke der Nachfrage.....ich kann nämlich nur SAMSTAGS fahren  Bin dabei und bring mal ein Trikot für die Anprobe mit.

Öhhm achso...Wieviel Uhr soll denn Startzeit sein?


----------



## Instantcold (4. Mai 2009)

@ google

Ich gehe davon aus, dass Du weist, das die Rückersbacher Schlucht bis ca. September/Oktober gesperrt ist.

Habe gerade deinen LMB gelesen, jedoch werde ich morgen früher unterwegs sein.

Grüße
IC


----------



## x-rossi (4. Mai 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Öhhm achso...Wieviel Uhr soll denn Startzeit sein?


welche uhrzeiten sind bei dir in der regel die regel? ich bin flexibel.


----------



## Google (4. Mai 2009)

Instantcold schrieb:


> @ google
> 
> Ich gehe davon aus, dass Du weist, das die Rückersbacher Schlucht bis ca. September/Oktober gesperrt ist.


 Nö, aber jetzt schon. Danke für die Info  Was machen die da? 





x-rossi schrieb:


> welche uhrzeiten sind bei dir in der regel die regel? ich bin flexibel.


Na ja, so ab 11:00 Uhr im Taunus oder in Sulzbach wenns möglich ist. Von zuhause aus starte ich meistens so um 10:00 Uhr wenn ich mit der Family gefrühstückt habe.


----------



## faraketrek (4. Mai 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Nö, aber jetzt schon. Danke für die Info  Was machen die da?



Sie legen Leitungen von der Kläranlage nach Kleinostheim.

Würd ja gern mal wieder mitfahren, kann aber morgen leider nicht.
War vorgestern mal im Wald oberhalb von Gelnhausen/Gettenbach, da ist´s ja auch ganz nett. Wurde dann leider schlammig unterwegs. Hab mich auf dem Heimweg schon gefragt, was mit den Leuten los ist, alle haben mich ganz freudig angelacht.
Daheim vorm Spiegel hat sichs dann aufgekärt..

Bis demnächst

frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Instantcold (4. Mai 2009)

Genau, die Kläranlage Rückersbach wird an die Kläranlage Kleinostheim (am MRW) angeschlossen und es müssen Abwasserleitungen gelegt werden, deswegen wird alles auf gemacht.


----------



## theobviousfaker (4. Mai 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Also was jetzt?? @[email protected] Reichts nicht im IBC Mitglied zu sein? Man muß doch dann nicht auch gleich fürs Team fahren u noch versichert zu sein...Oder



Ne man muss dann leider auch für das Team fahren, sonst besteht der Schutz ausdrücklich nicht. Wir sind doch in Deutschland 

Aber das mim Trikot, ich glaub da wär ich dabei.

@rossi: Fahrt ihr auch am Sonntag was? Da bin ich wieder zurück und muss dringend fahren, nach zwei Tagen ohne Rad


----------



## x-rossi (4. Mai 2009)

@ Google: müsste gehen. früh ist mir eh lieber, kann man doch den rest des tages noch anderweitig nutzen 

aber du möchtest nicht 1,5-2 h am main entlang nach sulzbach, 2,5-3 h ins gelände und nochmal 1,5-2 h am main entlang heim, oder? ghost und ich kommen mit der bahn nach aschaffenburg, wenns wetter im tanus nix wird. also zumindest ich komme mit der bahn. wenn ihr beide am main entlang möchtet, habe ich damit kein problem. konditionell werdet ihr keine nachteile haben. wird eher eine sightseeing-tour mit downhill-charakter.

ansonsten treffen wir uns um 11:00 am parkplatz hohemark, oder legen eine zeitnahe startzeit ab aschaffenburger schloss mainradweg fest.

@ faker: ich nur grundlage am main, oder ergometer daheim.


----------



## RedRum05 (4. Mai 2009)

@Schotten...
ist auf jeden Fall schon bei mir als Kalendereintrag hinterlegt. Will mir mal wieder die kleine Strecke antun. 
Natürlich wie immer bei mir, wenn das Wetter mitspielt 

...und da wären wir gleich beim nächsten Thema.
Wie war das Google, morgen regnet es nicht? Wird eng für dich. Im Moment bin ich noch nicht so sehr davon überzeugt, dass es morgen trocken bleibt. Falls doch steh ich zur LMB Zeit an der Kilianusbrücke.


----------



## IronShit (4. Mai 2009)

yoa...zu *schotten*: Wenn nix größeres dazwischen kommt bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei. 
Wegen Eisbären Team & Trikot auch (Trikot vorrausgesetzt es ist noch eins übrig)

@x-rossi: Samstag hätt ich auch bock zu fahren. würd mich euch womöglich anschließen, wenn's für euch in Ordnung geht...

good night good fight...


----------



## HelixBonus (4. Mai 2009)

@Rossi

Wie? Wat? Grundlage??? Ergometer??? :kotz:

Hast du mir nicht gestern noch den Mund wässrig gemacht...von wegen Taunus, geile Trails und so.... 

Nix da! Am Samstag soll's ein wenig nieseln und das war's dann.

Grundlage....pah!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (5. Mai 2009)

Rossi redet da vom Sonntag mit Grundlage und so 

Aber du, wenn du willst können wir beide Sonntag grad nochma in den Taunus oder nach Aschaff'. Die Strecke hab ich auch im GPS und den Hinweg bombensicher im Kopf (is auch einfach).


----------



## Chaotenkind (5. Mai 2009)

> Google schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hier jedenfalls erst mal ne
> ...


----------



## Google (5. Mai 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> aber du möchtest nicht 1,5-2 h am main entlang nach sulzbach, 2,5-3 h ins gelände und nochmal 1,5-2 h am main entlang heim, oder? ghost und ich kommen mit der bahn nach aschaffenburg, wenns wetter im tanus nix wird. also zumindest ich komme mit der bahn. wenn ihr beide am main entlang möchtet, habe ich damit kein problem. konditionell werdet ihr keine nachteile haben. wird eher eine sightseeing-tour mit downhill-charakter.
> 
> ansonsten treffen wir uns um 11:00 am parkplatz hohemark, oder legen eine zeitnahe startzeit ab aschaffenburger schloss mainradweg fest.


Nö, ich mach keine Anfahrt. Ich bin dann an einem von Dir ausgemachten Treffpunkt. Auf ne gemütliche Tour mit Downhillcharakter würd ich mich eh mal freuen. So gut bin ich nämlich auch nicht drauf. Aber wahrscheinlich wirds dann wieder schneller als erwartet...Du Tiefstapler  


RedRum05 schrieb:


> Wie war das Google, morgen regnet es nicht? Wird eng für dich. Im Moment bin ich noch nicht so sehr davon überzeugt, dass es morgen trocken bleibt.


 Ich hab auch net so nen Bock auf Regen und laut Kachelmann fängts irgendwann zwischen 17:00 - 20:00 Uhr an zu regnen. Also lassen wir es für heute und suchen uns lieber einen anderen Termin. Ich werde vielleicht, falls es heutenachmittag nicht regnet, noch ne Stunde an meinen Nachhauseweg dran hängen.





IronShit schrieb:


> yoa...zu *schotten*: Wenn nix größeres dazwischen kommt bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei.
> Wegen Eisbären Team & Trikot auch (Trikot vorrausgesetzt es ist noch eins übrig)


Gibts jemanden der eines seiner Trikots für Ironshit kurz entbehren könnte? :anbet

@[email protected] Ich hoffe auch das es nur eine Prellung ist! Auf alle Fälle gute Besserung.


*Vorabinfo*

*Am verlängerten WE 21.05. - 24.05. habe ich vor, bei gutem Wetter den Spessartweg 1 zu fahren. Hat jemand Interesse? Den genauen Tag weiß ich noch nicht.*


Grüße

Google


----------



## Chaotenkind (5. Mai 2009)

> Gibts jemanden der eines seiner Trikots für Ironshit kurz entbehren könnte? :anbet


 
Naja, RedRum hat ja meins noch. Wenn Ironshit die Größe S passt, dann kann es ja anschließend über ihn den Weg zu mir finden. Ironshit wohnt ja in Hanau.


----------



## theobviousfaker (5. Mai 2009)

Ich glaub das wird knapp 
Heute bin ich übrigens ab gleich bis 20 Uhr in der Uni  kann also eh net fahren. 
Aber ich glaub ich fahr morgen bei euch wieder mit, Chaotenkind. Letzte Woche hab ich verschlafen


----------



## IronShit (5. Mai 2009)

hm...mit Größe S wird's dann vielleicht doch nen bisschen knapp..  aber danke fürs angebot 

nach *Hochstadt* wollt ich morgen auch kommen. Letzte Woche hat's um Punkt 6 bei mir angefangen zu regnen, da hab ich beschlossen, dass die ausfahrt wahrscheinlich ohnehin ausfällt...


----------



## Chaotenkind (5. Mai 2009)

Jepp, ist ausgefallen.

Wenns morgen regnet fällts leider auch aus.

Ich weiß übrigens nicht wie bei den Trikots die Größe S ausfällt. Wenn ich an unsere Einsatzklamotten denke, da hängt mir n Poloshirt in Größe S in den Kniekehlen!

Da Google heute ja doch nicht fährt werde ich wohl mal mit dem Wolf ne kleine ebene Runde über die hohe Straße ins Vilbeler Wäldchen drehen, Trockenheit vorausgesetzt.


----------



## RedRum05 (5. Mai 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Ich hab auch net so nen Bock auf Regen und laut Kachelmann fängts irgendwann zwischen 17:00 - 20:00 Uhr an zu regnen. Also lassen wir es für heute und suchen uns lieber einen anderen Termin.



Kommt mir sehr entgegen. Das Wetter lädt absolut nicht dazu ein 3 Std. zu fahren 
Dann entweder am nächsten, oder übernächsten Dienstag. Mir ist so, als ob du nächsten Dienstag keine Zeit hast 

Bzgl. Trikot für Schotten.
Mein ganzer Schrank ist voller Eisbären Trikots in Größe M. Könnte ich dann zum Rennen mitbringen. Es besteht sogar die Auswahl zwischen Kurzarm, Langarm und ohne Arme 

@Chaotenkind...
von dir liegt hier auch noch ein Trikot in der Schublade. Ich schick es dir auch gerne per Post zu, damit du nicht mehr so lange warten musst.


----------



## x-rossi (5. Mai 2009)

IronShit schrieb:


> @x-rossi: Samstag hätt ich auch bock zu fahren. würd mich euch womöglich anschließen, wenn's für euch in Ordnung geht...






ghost48 schrieb:


> @Rossi
> 
> Wie? Wat? Grundlage??? Ergometer??? :kotz:


samstag tour, sonntag grundlage 



Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Hab mich am Sonntag auf der Birkenhainer tierisch auf die Fr**** gelegt. Hoffe, dass es nur ne Prellung ist. Atmung ein wenig eingeschränkt, heben mit dem linken Arm ist auch nicht so toll. Zieht ganz schön.


geh mal zum masseur oder zum physio, wenn du was im bekanntenkreis hast. bei mir waren das verdrehte brustwirbel.

hab vorletzten samstag einen (riskierten) überschlag gehabt. das rad war zu steil, meine schwerpunkt zu weit über dem vorderrad und da ist das vorderrad anstatt nach vorne zu fahren, unter mir nach hinten weg gerollt. aus ungefähr 1,5 metern arschhöhe bin ich dann auf meine linke körperseite gefallen, wobei mir mein ellenbogen in die rippen ist und mir die luft komplett rausgedrückt hat. faker könnte zum vorgang genaueres erzählen. hat sich auf jedenfall spektakulär angefühlt.

auf jeden fall habe ich bis gestern die gleichen symptome gehabt, wie du.

wenn ich gestern nicht zufälligerweise auf einen masseur gestoßen wäre und zufällig von dem sturz erzählt hätte, würde ich noch heute schmerzen haben. der masseur hat mir den 4. und 5. brustwirbel wieder eingerenkt. die waren verdreht und haben einen nerv eingeklemmt. suff im unsuff: der masseur macht das schon seit 42 jahren und ist der vater von einem mädel, mit dem ich zur grundschule gegangen bin. und vater von ihrem bruder, mit dem ich zusammen in der ausbildung war. lief alles unbürokratisch ab und hat mich nichts gekostet.

ok, müssen bei dir nicht zwingend verdrehte wirbel sein, und wirklich nur eine prellung. aber erzähls mal einem masseur 



Google schrieb:


> Auf ne gemütliche Tour mit Downhillcharakter würd ich mich eh mal freuen. Aber wahrscheinlich wirds dann wieder schneller als erwartet...Du Tiefstapler


ach was. in sulzbach hab ich mir 500 m vor dem ziel mit ach und krach noch faker holen können, aber das wars auch schon mit form. hat echt weh getan. bin noch ganz weit weg vom letzten jahr. ironshit, ghost, basti, ja auch faker ziehen am berg davon. schnell kann ich nur in der ebene und bergab im moment. ich wiege noch immer 87 kg und habe noch gar nichts an kraft trainiert in diesem jahr 

also echt alles easy kommenden samstag


----------



## CrossTec (5. Mai 2009)

Google schrieb:


> .........
> *Vorabinfo*
> 
> *Am verlängerten WE 21.05. - 24.05. habe ich vor, bei gutem Wetter den Spessartweg 1 zu fahren. Hat jemand Interesse? Den genauen Tag weiß ich noch nicht.*
> ...



Würde mir genau in die Planung passen. Habe als Termin den 22ten im Auge. Welche Richtung willst du fahren? Tempo? 
Mein Plan:
Gegen 09:00 Uhr Abfahrt in A-burg, Ankunft in Gemünden vor 16:00 Uhr. Dazwischen gemütlich radeln mit Kaffeepause. Zurück mit dem Zug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (5. Mai 2009)

Also der Unfall sah zwar spektakulär aus aber dein Aufprall sah dann doch glimpflich aus. Glimpflicher als deine späteren Schmerzen dann klar gemacht haben.



x-rossi schrieb:


> ach was. in sulzbach hab ich mir 500 m vor dem ziel mit ach und krach noch faker holen können, aber das wars auch schon mit form. hat echt weh getan. bin noch ganz weit weg vom letzten jahr. ironshit, ghost, basti, ja auch faker ziehen am berg davon. schnell kann ich nur in der ebene und bergab im moment. ich wiege noch immer 87 kg und habe noch gar nichts an kraft trainiert in diesem jahr



Und am Berg kämpfst du wohl hauptsächlich mit der fetten Übersetzung deiner Zweifach-Kurbel. Wär die bei mir am Rad würd ich wohl genauso hochschleichen. Wenn du da erstmal adaptiert hast ziehst du wohl mit Basti davon 

@Google: Am 21.05. is das nächste Rennen, da werd ich also nich mit aufn Spessartweg mitfahren können.


----------



## x-rossi (5. Mai 2009)

vielleicht schafft mir da eine 12-34 kassette abhilfe. gibts leider nur als xtr und ist schweineteuer. macht 11 statt 12 einen großen negativen unterschied? dann ginge auch eine andere kassette mit 34 zähnen.


----------



## theobviousfaker (5. Mai 2009)

Negativen Unterschied? Also 12 würde mir persönlich besser gefallen weil ich das 11er einfach nicht brauche. Aber sone XTR Kassette ist mir einfach zu viel "vergoldeter Verschleiß".


----------



## Erdi01 (5. Mai 2009)

Google schrieb:


> *Vorabinfo*
> 
> *Am verlängerten WE 21.05. - 24.05. habe ich vor, bei gutem Wetter den Spessartweg 1 zu fahren. Hat jemand Interesse? Den genauen Tag weiß ich noch nicht.*
> 
> ...





CrossTec schrieb:


> Würde mir genau in die Planung passen. Habe als Termin den 22ten im Auge. Welche Richtung willst du fahren? Tempo?
> Mein Plan:
> Gegen 09:00 Uhr Abfahrt in A-burg, Ankunft in Gemünden vor 16:00 Uhr. Dazwischen gemütlich radeln mit Kaffeepause. Zurück mit dem Zug.



Also ich wäre wohl auch dabei, nur nicht am 22., da arbeite ich ...

*@Chaoskind + alle anderen "Angeknacksten"* Gute Besserung und immer dran denken: Es ist nicht die Frage OB sondern nur WANN man auf der Fr*** liegt


----------



## x-rossi (5. Mai 2009)

kann ich mir eine 12-34 kassette auch irgendwie selbst zusammenbauen? 

ausserdem brauche ich noch einen neuen rotor, weil die alte kassette nicht mehr runter geht. ist aus alu, und herr strobel meinte beim letzten mal, alu-rotor und stahlkassette würden materialmäßig nicht harmonieren, weswegen sich die kassette so richtig in den rotor verkantet/verzahnt/verbissen hätte.

ist das nicht egal, ob stahl auf alu  hauptsache, gut gefettet? weil fett habe ich seit anfang an nicht auf den rotor geschmiert, bei mittleweile 3 gewechselten kassetten. 

an meinen powerbeinen liegt das jedenfalls nicht


----------



## theobviousfaker (5. Mai 2009)

Du kriegst die alte nicht mehr runter? 
Naja das Problem bei Stahl auf Alu ist, dass sich die beiden Materialien "chemisch verschweißen" können. Passiert gerne in vernachlässigten Stahlrahmen mit Alustützen oder Aluvorbauten in Stahlgabeln. Wenn die so richtig festgegammelt sind ist da nichts mehr zu machen außer das Alu rauszufräsen. Geht bei dir natürlich nicht, kannst ja net den Freilauf rausfräsen 
Aber einzelne Stahlritzel fressen sich gerne auch einfach nur in die Verzahnung des Rotors rein. Vielleicht ist das bei dir der Fall, dann kriegt man das noch runter mit Gefummel und Gewalt.
Da empfehle ich in Zukunft mindestens XT-Kassetten. Da sitzen die Ritzel auf nem Aluträger.

Bei meinem Händler hängt ein superschönes Stahlrennrad mit verchromten Muffen aber festgegammeltem Vorbau. Da sind alle Schrauben raus und alles aufgebohrt, aber das Ding sitzt bombenfest.

Du kannst dir so eine Kassette auch selber zusammensetzen aber das wird meistens extrem unökonomisch. Ich glaub von Miche kriegst du einzelne Ritzel. Aus "Fertigkassetten" geht das nicht.


----------



## Erdi01 (5. Mai 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> kann ich mir eine 12-34 kassette auch irgendwie selbst zusammenbauen?





theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Du kannst dir so eine Kassette auch selber zusammensetzen aber das wird meistens extrem unökonomisch. Ich glaub von Miche kriegst du einzelne Ritzel. Aus "Fertigkassetten" geht das nicht.



Grundsätzlich besteht schon die Möglichkeit über Reparturkassetten wie diese einiges zu basteln. Das Problem sind halt die 2- und 3-fach-Ritzelpäckchen einer Standartkassette die vernietet sind. Aber auch Nieten lassen sich ausbohren, wenn man sich wirklich die Mühe machen will.


----------



## Chaotenkind (6. Mai 2009)

> x-rossi schrieb:
> 
> 
> > geh mal zum masseur oder zum physio, wenn du was im bekanntenkreis hast. bei mir waren das verdrehte brustwirbel.


 
Danke für den Tipp!
Hab diese Woche noch bis Sonntag mittag volles Programm mit der Arbeit. Wenn es dann noch nicht besser ist lass ich am Montag mal n Foto machen um auszuschließen dass was angeknaxt ist. Es zieht mittlerweile auch im Rücken, genau auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite, aber nur punktuell, genau dort wo mich mein Lenker traf. Wenn alles heil und keine Prellung, dann zum Physio!


----------



## Google (6. Mai 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> also echt alles easy kommenden samstag


An mir wirds jedenfalls nicht scheitern  Sag bitte bescheid sobald die Eckpunkte feststehen....oder mach einen LMB wenn Du willst  Freue mich schon 



CrossTec schrieb:


> Dazwischen gemütlich radeln mit Kaffeepause. Zurück mit dem Zug.


Diese Aussagen sind derzeit mit meinen Vorstellungen und Möglichkeiten kompatibel. Der Rest ? Mmmm..  Mehr dazu weiter unten....



theobviousfaker schrieb:


> @Google: Am 21.05. is das nächste Rennen, da werd ich also nich mit aufn Spessartweg mitfahren können.


Schade. Da sieht man mal wieder die unterschiedliche Schwerpunktsetzung. Ich ziehe eine solche Tour jeden Rennen vor. Mit Ausnahme von Schotten weil da so viele mitmachen  (Aber nur wenns Wetter schön ist, Gelle?)


x-rossi schrieb:


> vielleicht schafft mir da eine 12-34 kassette abhilfe. gibts leider nur als xtr und ist schweineteuer.


Wahrscheinlich stehe ich auffem Schlauch aber ne 12-34 Kassette gibts doch auch als XT, z.B. günstig bei Actionsports 

*@[email protected] * Also genügend Trikots hätten wir  Ich werde mal schauen, das ich noch eins in L organisiere...M könnte für Ironshit evtl. ein wenig eng sein 

*@Spessartweg [email protected]*

Hier für alle Interessierten ein Bericht vom MTB Club Sulzbach über den Spessartweg 1 inklusive GPS-Daten 

*Spessartweg 1​*
Als Startort könnte ich mir den Hanauer und den Aschaffenburger Hauptbahnhof vorstellen. Wir sollten so ab 10:30 Uhr von AB starten. ). 9:00 Uhr ab AB ist mir viiiiiel zuuuu früh  Nachdem ich gestern mal meine Göttergattin gefragt habe wegen der Termine, hat sich schnell der Sonntag, 24.05.2009 herausgestellt. Was anderes geht bei mir net. Ich hoffe, dass es bei Dir klappt Crosstec. 

Ich werde mich mal um die Zugzeiten-/preise kümmern und mach dann einen entsprechenden LMB.

Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IronShit (6. Mai 2009)

soso..

also schonmal vielen Dank an *Google* für die Mühe mir nen Trikot für Schotten zu organisieren.. 
weiß nicht, ob m passen würde. Fahr grad nen Trikot in XL, wegen der Länge, dass fällt aber auch eher klein aus. denke L sollte normaler Weise passen.

Wie ist denn der genaue Teamname, den ihr bei der Anmeldung angebt? Wollte mich demnäxt mal anmelden..

@X-Rossi: Samstag wird bei mir doch nix...eigentlich Schade, war ne nette Runde das letzte mal..!


----------



## x-rossi (6. Mai 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Du kriegst die alte nicht mehr runter?


strobelman hat die schon letztes mal beinahe nicht runterbekommen. der geräteaufbau zwecks kassettendemontage war unbeschreiblich  daraufhin empfahl er mir, rotor und kassette bei ihm zu bestellen und ein paar tage zu warten. aber ich wollte ja schnell wieder radeln 



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich besteht schon die Möglichkeit über Reparturkassetten wie diese einiges zu basteln. Das Problem sind halt die 2- und 3-fach-Ritzelpäckchen einer Standartkassette die vernietet sind. Aber auch Nieten lassen sich ausbohren, wenn man sich wirklich die Mühe machen will.


die nieten sind eigentlich nicht nötig? die federn auf dem rotor sorgen ja schon so dafür, dass sich nichts verdrehen kann. warum sind die ritzel miteinander vernietet? wird das konstrukt dadurch verwindungssteifer?

radplan-delta ist ja mal eine coole seite 



Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp!
> Wenn alles heil und keine Prellung, dann zum Physio!


eine prellung wird das so oder so sein. die frage ist, ob nicht ein eingeklemmter nerv für die atemprobleme bzw die schmerzen beim weiten und verengen des brustkorbes verantwortlich ist 



Google schrieb:


> An mir wirds jedenfalls nicht scheitern  Sag bitte bescheid sobald die Eckpunkte feststehen....oder mach einen LMB wenn Du willst  Freue mich schon
> 
> Wahrscheinlich stehe ich auffem Schlauch aber ne 12-34 Kassette gibts doch auch als XT, z.B. günstig bei Actionsports


kein LMB von mir  , keine günstige kassette bei actionsports 



IronShit schrieb:


> @X-Rossi: Samstag wird bei mir doch nix...eigentlich Schade, war ne nette Runde das letzte mal..!


----------



## Sakir (6. Mai 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Ich werde mich mal um die Zugzeiten-/preise kümmern und mach dann einen entsprechenden LMB.



mach das und gib bescheid ^^

Michael


----------



## theobviousfaker (6. Mai 2009)

@Google: Ich dachte das is was mehrtägiges. Am 24. hätte ich ja Zeit und da würd ich eventuell auch mitfahren.

@rossi: Je nach Kassette. Bei ner Kassette mit Aluträger sind die Ritzel vernietet weil sie ja sonst keinen andern Halt haben. Ansonsten sind sie auch vernietet damit sich einzelne Ritzel nicht so in den Rotor fressen und natürlich damit man einzelne Ritzel nicht tauschen kann sondern gleich das Geld für ne ganze Kassette raushauen muss. Wie oft müsste ich sonst meine größten und kleinsten zwei Ritzel hinten tauschen? Nie?!


----------



## x-rossi (6. Mai 2009)

Google schrieb:


> *Spessartweg 1*


da komme ich wohl auch mit.


----------



## Google (7. Mai 2009)

IronShit schrieb:


> Wie ist denn der genaue Teamname, den ihr bei der Anmeldung angebt? Wollte mich demnäxt mal anmelden..


Ich würde sagen so wie im Thread geschrieben: "MTB-Team-Eisbären"

Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (7. Mai 2009)

> x-rossi schrieb:
> 
> 
> > eine prellung wird das so oder so sein. die frage ist, ob nicht ein eingeklemmter nerv für die atemprobleme bzw die schmerzen beim weiten und verengen des brustkorbes verantwortlich ist


 
Naja, mein Lenker hat zwei Rippen getroffen, nicht das Brustbein. Von daher denke ich nicht, dass es ein geklemmter Nerv ist. Man kann richtig schön den Lenkerabdruck über den Rippen sehen. Kann fast das Muster des Griffes erkennen.

@erdi:
Ja Super, bin letztes Jahr im Gelände berab mal über den Lenker abgestiegen weil Vorderrad überbremst und mein Hinterrad daraufhin meinte sich über mich erheben zu müssen. Außer ein paar Schrammen und ner Bänderdehnung im rechten Sprunggelenk nichts. Da dachte ich, ich hätte das "wann man fällt" schon mal erledigt. Abgesehen davon hab ich mich letztes Jahr in den ersten 4 Wochen wg. der  Clickis mehrfach abgelegt. Das Soll ist meines Erachtens vollständig erfüllt!
Dass ich mich bergauf im Gelände auf die Nase lege und auch noch richtig dabei weh tu obwohl ich sehr langsam war stand nicht auf meiner Agenda. Das Radl ist nur seitlich weggerutscht. Hab allerdings mit dem Fuß keinen Halt gefunden, der Untergrund war rutschig wie Schmierseife und der Trail sehr steil. Trotzdem, ne, ne!


----------



## x-rossi (7. Mai 2009)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Naja, mein Lenker hat zwei Rippen getroffen, nicht das Brustbein. Von daher denke ich nicht, dass es ein geklemmter Nerv ist. Man kann richtig schön den Lenkerabdruck über den Rippen sehen. Kann fast das Muster des Griffes erkennen.


verdrehte brustwirbel haben mit dem brustbein erst mal nicht so viel gemeinsam. aber natürlich wünsche ich dir "nur" die prellung und gute besserung  

weil ich genau wie du den arm nicht heben und nicht tief einatmen konnte war ich der meinung, ich sag dir mal bescheid. vorgestern noch konnte ich mich kaum bewegen, heute fast schon wieder bäume ausreißen. husten und niesen geht noch nicht wirklich. da ist noch die prellung mit im spiel, da jaul ich rum, wie ein getretener hund.


----------



## HelixBonus (7. Mai 2009)

@Rossi

das freut mich zu hören, dann kannst du dich uns ja direkt heute Abend anschließen. 

Treffpunkt 17:25 Uhr U-Bahn HS Kaiserlei und dann von der Hohemark ca 2 Stunden über Altkönig, Feldberg und so weiter....

Hoch geht's gemütlich, runter dann zügiger!


----------



## x-rossi (7. Mai 2009)

danke ghost, aber das wird heute abend zu spät für mich.

*@ samstagstour @* die wetterprognose für den feldberg sieht gut und kühl aus und was der rsc edelweiss kann, nämlich in der kälte herumgurken, das können wir dann wohl auch.

jeder oder jede, der/die am kommenden samstag diese runde mitfahren möchte, erscheint dann gegen 11:00 am parkplatz hohemark. eine U3 kommt um 10:58 an der endstation an.

@ ghost, ich fahre wieder mit dem radel zur hauptwache und um 10:19 ab dort mit der U3 richtung taunus los.


----------



## HelixBonus (7. Mai 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> @ ghost, ich fahre wieder mit dem radel zur hauptwache und um 10:19 ab dort mit der U3 richtung taunus los.



Na dann treffen wir uns dort.

Was in Gottes Namen ist denn aus dem Specht geworden???


----------



## x-rossi (7. Mai 2009)

das ist nicht der specht, der specht ist größer und noch nicht auf plausibilität geprüft (easy hoch, schnell runter  ). ausserdem wurde er nach der ersten revision in taube umbenannt.

was kommenden samstag das i-tüpfelchen sein wird, habe beim "planen  " der spechtrunde irrtümlich als uphill zusammengeklickt. schwerer fehler, wirst du am samstag aber selber sehen. bring federweg mit


----------



## HelixBonus (7. Mai 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> das ist nicht der specht, der specht ist größer und noch nicht auf plausibilität geprüft (easy hoch, schnell runter  ). ausserdem wurde er nach der ersten revision in taube umbenannt.



Wow, deine Phantasie möcht ich haben. Ich frag lieber nicht, wo da hinten und wo vorne ist 



x-rossi schrieb:


> was kommenden samstag das i-tüpfelchen sein wird, habe beim "planen  " der spechtrunde irrtümlich als uphill zusammengeklickt. schwerer fehler, wirst du am samstag aber selber sehen. bring federweg mit



Solang Canyon sich nicht auskäst und mir ein Schaltauge für mein HT schickt bin ich eh an "Federweg" gebunden... 
Bin gespannt, was du da zusammengezimmert hast.


----------



## TRB (7. Mai 2009)

*@Samstagstour: *klingt verdammt lecker. ich versuchs möglich zu machen und würde dann haltestelle grüneburgweg zusteigen wenns recht wäre.

schade, heute abend bin ich schon im ostpark fußball spielen.


----------



## Google (7. Mai 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> verdrehte brustwirbel haben mit dem brustbein erst mal nicht so viel


 Ungefähr so ähnlich wie das mit dem!!  

Als Schönwetterbiker werd ich mich schon mal mental auf Winter einstellen  Machen wir eigentlich auch mal ne Glühweinpause


----------



## Erdi01 (7. Mai 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> was kommenden samstag das i-tüpfelchen sein wird, habe beim "planen  " der spechtrunde irrtümlich als uphill zusammengeklickt. schwerer fehler, wirst du am samstag aber selber sehen. bring federweg mit


Wiso denk ich gerade an den Reichenbachtrail  Wer ist dehn denn dieses Jahr schon live gefahren, wie sieht der nach der Schneeschmelze aus 



Chaotenkind schrieb:


> @erdi:
> Ja Super, ...  Da dachte ich, ich hätte das "wann man fällt" schon mal erledigt.


Nö  das hatt sich nie erledigt. Ich zähl schon lange nicht mehr mit oder nur "Denkwürdiges" Letztes Jahr nur ein "Gedanke" Taunus/September/Knie verdreht. Die Bänderdehnung ist ein halbes Jahr danach nicht vollständig ausgeheilt. Wiso sind Knie so nachtragend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (7. Mai 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> die nieten sind eigentlich nicht nötig? die federn auf dem rotor sorgen ja schon so dafür, dass sich nichts verdrehen kann. warum sind die ritzel miteinander vernietet? wird das konstrukt dadurch verwindungssteifer?
> 
> radplan-delta ist ja mal eine coole seite



da stand ja auch noch was 

wie der Faker schon geschrieben hatt, halte ich das bei den Billigkassetten auch für Marketing. 

Bei den hochwertigen, teuren Kassetten hat es noch Gewichtgründe. Die "großen" sind ja ausgefräßt wo's nur geht und sitzen nur noch auf dem Spider. Allein können die nix mehr, können sich nicht mal mehr auf dem Rotor halten  Ganz extrem ist's bei der Sram Red, die gibt's fast komplett nur noch am Stück.


----------



## x-rossi (7. Mai 2009)

TRB schrieb:


> grüneburgweg zusteigen wenns recht wäre.


so gut kenn ich mich im taunus dann auch nicht aus  aber wenn das eine U3 halte ist, dann komm halt mit 



Google schrieb:


> Machen wir eigentlich auch mal ne Glühweinpause


fuchstanz und feldberg steuern wir an 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Erdi01 schrieb:


> Wiso denk ich gerade an den *Reichenbachtrail * *Wer ist dehn denn dieses Jahr schon live gefahren*, wie sieht der nach der Schneeschmelze aus











Erdi01 schrieb:


> wie der Faker schon geschrieben hatt, halte ich das bei den Billigkassetten auch für Marketing.


bei einem bekannten habe ich in den rose-katallog geschaut und es sieht so aus, als ob sich doch eine günstige kassette aus ersatzritzeln bauen ließe.


----------



## Chaotenkind (8. Mai 2009)

> x-rossi schrieb:
> 
> 
> > *@ samstagstour @* die wetterprognose für den feldberg sieht gut und kühl aus und was der rsc edelweiss kann, nämlich in der kälte herumgurken, das können wir dann wohl auch.
> ...


----------



## Bikeholic (8. Mai 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> *@ samstagstour @* die wetterprognose für den feldberg sieht gut und kühl aus und was der rsc edelweiss kann, nämlich in der kälte herumgurken, das können wir dann wohl auch.
> 
> jeder oder jede, der/die am kommenden samstag diese runde mitfahren möchte, erscheint dann gegen 11:00 am parkplatz hohemark. eine U3 kommt um 10:58 an der endstation an.


 
Hi rossi, Deine Tour sieht gut aus! Falls ich heute noch mein Rocky zurückbekomme (Gabel ist im Gabelkrankenhaus) überlege ich, mich anzuschließen. Allerdings sieht das Wetter für den Nachmittag eher grenzwertig aus und das ist für einen Schönwetterradler wie mich auch noch ein entscheidendes Kriterium. 

@Google: Fährst Du mit und wenn ja startest Du mit der Bahn oder mit dem Auto? Könnten uns gegebenenfalls zusammenschließen!?


----------



## Google (8. Mai 2009)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Allerdings sieht das Wetter für den Nachmittag eher grenzwertig aus


  Verdammt! Jetzt siehts ja noch schlechter aus mit der Prognose.

@[email protected] Ich schaue heuteabend nochmal in die Wetterserver rein und gebe im Thread bescheid was ich mache. Ggfls. bleib ich  daheim und fahre mit dem Renner meine "Witschebornrunde" falls es dort besser aussieht.

@[email protected] Wenn, dann fahre ich mit dem Auto. Du kannst mir ja deine Handynummer schicken wenn Du willst. Dann können wir uns im Falle eines Falles kurzschliessen.

Grüße

Google


----------



## HelixBonus (8. Mai 2009)

Na ich hoffe mal, dass X-Rossi nicht kneift, nur weil's ein wenig feucht werden könnte. 

War gestern super im Taunus. Hab mit Faker für uns neue (geile) Trails gefunden und waren erst bei vollkommener Finsternis wieder in Oberursel.

@TRB 

hast was verpasst!

@Rossi

hab den Überblick verloren! Wann bist du morgen wo?


----------



## x-rossi (8. Mai 2009)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Mist, immer wenn ich arbeiten muss! ...Und wehe es bringt mich jemand zum lachen. Aua!


gute besserung, irgendwann dann mal 



Bikeholic schrieb:


> ... das ist für einen Schönwetterradler wie mich auch noch ein entscheidendes Kriterium.


das wird doch schönes wetter! 80 %ige wahrscheinlichkeit für 0.9 mm dünne fäden ist weitaus besser, was faker, ghost und ich vor 3-4 wochen hatten und das war eher gar nix 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




aber natürlich besteht kein gruppenzwang 



Google schrieb:


> Verdammt! Jetzt siehts ja noch schlechter aus mit der Prognose.


das wird doch schönes wetter! 80 %ige ... hu? dejavu! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ghost48 schrieb:


> hab den Überblick verloren! Wann bist du morgen wo?


vielleicht fahre ich schon ab SBahn kaiserlei um 09:59 richtung hauptwache los. und ab hauptwache definitiv um 10:19 weiter mit der U3 richtung hohemark.


----------



## TRB (8. Mai 2009)

ähm...nochmal kurz zum thema federweg. ich hatte da was von wegen "bring federweg mit" gelesen...ich hab leider auf meinem ross nur 80mm zur verfügung und die bremse will ich auf dem trail nicht sein. ich werde mir dann wohl die passende WAB zur abfahrt suchen müssen.


----------



## TRB (8. Mai 2009)

ghost48 schrieb:


> @TRB
> 
> hast was verpasst!


 
das glaub ich, wobei ich paar tolle tore im ostpark geschossen habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HelixBonus (8. Mai 2009)

TRB schrieb:


> ähm...nochmal kurz zum thema federweg. ich hatte da was von wegen "bring federweg mit" gelesen...i



Es kommt nur auf die Geschwindigkeit an! 

Passt schon - können wir also bei Haltestelle Grüneburgweg mit dir rechnen?


----------



## x-rossi (8. Mai 2009)

hast du mittleweile schon den latexschlauch drin?


----------



## HelixBonus (8. Mai 2009)

Mach ich heute Abend noch! Und wehe morgen.... dann flickst du!


----------



## x-rossi (8. Mai 2009)

kein thema


----------



## TRB (8. Mai 2009)

ghost48 schrieb:


> Es kommt nur auf die Geschwindigkeit an!
> 
> Passt schon - können wir also bei Haltestelle Grüneburgweg mit dir rechnen?



ich kläre noch letzte zugeständnisse mit der dame ab dann sollte es klappen. würde dann zusteigen ab grüneburgweg.

sollte ich wider erwarten ab grüneburgweg nicht zusteigen könnt ihr getrost losfahren...dann habe ich den kampf verloren


----------



## Bikeholic (8. Mai 2009)

Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Wenn, dann fahre ich mit dem Auto. Du kannst mir ja deine Handynummer schicken wenn Du willst. Dann können wir uns im Falle eines Falles kurzschliessen.


 
Werde heute Abend ebenso noch einmal die Wetterprognose studieren  und dann entscheiden. Sende Dir meine Nummer dann können wir uns gegebenenfalls auch morgen früh kurzschließen. 

Grüße 

Bikeholic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (8. Mai 2009)

@[email protected] ich finde die Funktion für die Privaten Nachrichten nicht. Werde mir Deine Nummer wohl dann von Chaotenkind besorgen und simse Dir, so haste dann auch meine.

Grüße Bikeholic


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (8. Mai 2009)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> @[email protected] ich finde die Funktion für die Privaten Nachrichten nicht. Werde mir Deine Nummer wohl dann von Chaotenkind besorgen und simse Dir, so haste dann auch meine.
> 
> Grüße Bikeholic



Wenn ich mich mal einmischen darf 
Du must im Forum links auf sein Nick klicken und dann öffnet sich ein Optionsmenü. Siehe Bild.


----------



## Google (8. Mai 2009)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Werde heute Abend ebenso noch einmal die Wetterprognose studieren  und dann entscheiden.


 Komisch: In Oberursel bleibts trocken, in Schmitten Taunus bleibts trocken, nur auffem Feldberg, Schmitten solls ein bisserl regnen 

So, jetzt ist schluß mit dem Theater!!!

@x-rossi, alle @ Bis Morsche dann  Schließlich wollt Ihr ja auch mal bei mir gucken wie man Trails fährt 

@[email protected] Falls Du dabei bist, wir machen gar net lang rum: 10:10 Uhr auffem Parkplatz vorm Küchenmeiser, direkt neben dem Baumarkt Eckrich. Ich lad Dich und Dein Rad dann ein. Falls Du dennoch was abklären willst: 01577/2888787, Morsche ab 8:00 Uhr 

Tschö


----------



## x-rossi (8. Mai 2009)

ich freu mich schon auf euch, bis moje dann! 

/edit: und Google: bitte das trikot für die anprobe nicht vergessen


----------



## Bikeholic (8. Mai 2009)

Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Falls Du dabei bist, wir machen gar net lang rum: 10:10 Uhr auffem Parkplatz vorm Küchenmeiser, direkt neben dem Baumarkt Eckrich. Ich lad Dich und Dein Rad dann ein. Falls Du dennoch was abklären willst: 01577/2888787, Morsche ab 8:00 Uhr


 
Danke für die Nummer. Melde mich morgen früh, falls ich aufspringe.
... und das werde ich wohl tun, falls mein Knie morgen früh keine Beschwerden mehr macht.  und falls Du Deinen Glühwein trinken magst, brauchst Du ja vielleicht einen Rückfahrer .

Tschö

Ich könnt :kotz:, trotzdem viel Spass!
Chaotenkind


----------



## Google (8. Mai 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> /edit: und Google: bitte das trikot für die anprobe nicht vergessen


Schon rausgelegt 


Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Ich könnt :kotz:, trotzdem viel Spass!
> Chaotenkind


Das wird schon wieder....Und das Jahr ist noch soooooo lange 

Und hier wie versprochen der Last-Minute-Eintrag für den

*Spessartweg am 24.05.2009*

Hinweis: Die Tour findet nur bei Trockenheit von oben und unten statt und ist auf 7 Mitfahrer begrenzt. Soll ja auch Spass machen  

Grüße

Google


----------



## HelixBonus (9. Mai 2009)

Man wie krass seit ihr denn drauf???

Hab grade noch den letzten "Startplatz" ergattern können!!!


----------



## bone peeler (9. Mai 2009)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Mist, immer wenn ich arbeiten muss!
> 
> Chef hat mir leichtes Training verordnet, nach dem Motto "jetzt bloß nicht pausieren". Wenns heute nachmittag trocken bleibt, werde ich wohl mal schauen ob ich den Berger Hang hochkomm und das Vilbeler Wäldchen erreiche.
> 
> Montag dann doch zum Doc, Foto machen. Arm ist wieder beweglich, aber die Stelle an der mich der Lenker an den Rippen traf, schmerzt bei jeder Bewegung und beim atmen. Und wenn ich mal husten oder niesen muss, höre ich die Engel singen. Und wehe es bringt mich jemand zum lachen. Aua!


Na viel Spass mit der Prellung. Habs auch grad. Am Dienstag vor Ostern zugezogen und immer noch nicht ganz weg. Bei normalen Bewegungsabläufen schmerzt es mittlerweile zwar nicht mehr aber noch beim Niesen und im Bett beim drehen und aufrichten... dauert also auf alle Fälle etwas länger...

Gruß
Karsten


----------



## CrossTec (9. Mai 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Schon rausgelegt Das wird schon wieder....Und das Jahr ist noch soooooo lange
> 
> Und hier wie versprochen der Last-Minute-Eintrag für den
> 
> ...



Sorry, aber der Sonntag gehört der Familie! Ich fahre wohl die Tour schon am Freitag. Viel Spass! Könnt ja mal schauen, ob ich noch irgendwo rumliege.......


----------



## Bikeholic (9. Mai 2009)

x-rossi besten Dank fürs guiden der Feldbergtour. Hat Spaß gemacht  auch wenns vielleicht zum Ende eher so :kotz: ausgesehen hat! In jedem Fall werde ich fleißig trainieren, damit ich das nächste Mal besser mithalten kann. 

@Google: Hast recht gehabt! Das Mittagessen hat eine irre Kraftentfaltung bewirkt. Da war Deine Düsenkraft-Demonstration auf dem Kleinen Feldberg ein Kindergeburtstag dagegen. 

Hoffe Ihr seid noch heile nach Hause gekommen. 

Schönes Wochenende Bikeholic


Hab gehört, es gab Schiebepassagen! Dass ich dass nicht miterleben durfte. Den Anblick hab ich sonst so was von selten!

Chaotenkind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (9. Mai 2009)

> bone peeler schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Na viel Spass mit der Prellung. Habs auch grad. Am Dienstag vor Ostern zugezogen und immer noch nicht ganz weg. Bei normalen Bewegungsabläufen schmerzt es mittlerweile zwar nicht mehr aber noch beim Niesen und im Bett beim drehen und aufrichten... dauert also auf alle Fälle etwas länger...
> ...


 
Super, kannst einem ja richtig Mut machen! Wir haben 2 Wochen Radfahrn auf Lanzarote gebucht! Kann ja heiter werden!


----------



## bone peeler (9. Mai 2009)

Naja... Radeln geht scho... musst halt nur aufpassen das Du nicht grad wieder auf die Stelle fällst... (so wie ich letzten Samstag.... )


Ich hab übrigens "Metamizol Tropfen" verschrieben bekommen... damit lässt´s sich ganz gut aushalten...


Ansonsten viel Spass auf Lanze und schicke Foto´s mit heimbringen... ;-)


Gruß
Karsten


----------



## Google (9. Mai 2009)

@[email protected] Ebenso ein dickes Danke fürs Guiden. Hat mir heute richtig Spass gemacht. Die Geschwindigkeit war optimal für die trainingsmässige Umsetzung von Ausdauer und Kraft. 

Es ist ja ausserdem eher selten geworden, dass ich technisch schwierigere Trails fahre, so dass das für dieses Jahr eigentlich ein guter Einstieg war um wieder mehr  Praxis und Sicherheit zu bekommen. Ich müßte halt nur dran bleiben. Vielleicht fahr ich dieses Jahr doch wieder mehr Taunus  Zum Einen sag ich ja immer mir reicht das was ich kann....Zum anderen wurmt es dann doch ein bisserl die eine oder andere Passage abgestiegen zu sein.



Bikeholic schrieb:


> @Google: Hast recht gehabt! Das Mittagessen hat eine irre Kraftentfaltung bewirkt. Da war Deine Düsenkraft-Demonstration auf dem Kleinen Feldberg ein Kindergeburtstag dagegen.


Hey  Das hab ich später noch ganz gut ohne Erbsensuppe hinbekommen  Ansonsten mach Dich net verrückt, es kommen auch wieder andere Zeiten 

@[email protected] Wahrscheinlich hättest Du einfach dabei sein müssen, dann wär das wohl gar nicht passiert 

Mal was ganz anderes: Ich bin ja schon wieder einige schöne Touren gefahren und freue mich noch auf die kommenden, da gibts noch einige erlebnisreiche Events .......Heute ist mir mal wieder klar geworden, dass ich mein Hobby gar nicht so intensiv (mit Euch) betreiben könnte, wenn ich im Winter nicht durchfahren würde  

Grüße

Google

Ps. Die Spessartwegtour ist bereits ausgebucht


----------



## TRB (9. Mai 2009)

leider denn kampf gegen die dame, das crossnike und den vilbeler wald verloren . ich wäre so gerne mal mit euch gefahren. schade,naja, vielleicht ein nächstes mal.


----------



## x-rossi (9. Mai 2009)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> x-rossi besten *Dank fürs guiden* der Feldbergtour.


oh ja, ich bin vooll der mega-guide  aber es freut mich, dass du trotz der überflüssigen schiebepassagen spass am kurs gehabt hast 



bone peeler schrieb:


> musst halt nur aufpassen das Du nicht grad wieder auf die Stelle fällst... (so wie ich letzten Samstag.... )


oder ich heute auf der abfahrt nach dem feldberg 






 rossi. überhaupt - wie oft bin ich denn heute umgefallen? und dann noch so doof. so viele finger habe ich ja garnicht an einer hand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Ebenso ein dickes *Danke fürs Guiden*.


oh ja, ich bin vooll der ... uuh-ooh, schon wieder ein dejavu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




das mit dem im winter durchfahren ist gar nicht mal so eine schlechte idee. ich fahre ja erst wieder sachte seit februar und habe nun echte probleme bergauf. ok, die tour hat schon spaß gemacht ... aber sie hat auch genauso geschmerzt. 

und irgendwie entwickle ich wieder phantasie für eine 3-fach kurbel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






TRB schrieb:


> ... schade,naja, vielleicht ein nächstes mal.


das nächste mal 

-

taunusfazit: bis auf das durcheinander am anfang, hats mir ebenso spaß gemacht mit euch heute


----------



## Instantcold (9. Mai 2009)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Super, kannst einem ja richtig Mut machen! Wir haben 2 Wochen Radfahrn auf Lanzarote gebucht! Kann ja heiter werden!



Hey Chaotenkind,

wo habt Ihr gebucht? Ich bin gerade in der Planung und werde im Nov./Dez. auf der Kanaren-Insel verweilen. 

Vielleicht hast Du ja noch einen Tip, will aber nur MTB fahren 

Grüße & Gute Besserung
IC


----------



## Bikeholic (10. Mai 2009)

Instantcold schrieb:


> wo habt Ihr gebucht? Ich bin gerade in der Planung und werde im Nov./Dez. auf der Kanaren-Insel verweilen.
> 
> Vielleicht hast Du ja noch einen Tip, will aber nur MTB fahren


 

Der Sport-Club zu dem Chaotenkind und ich fliegen nennt sich La Santa. Kannst Dir begrenzt auf 4h (vor-/nachmittags) Mountainbikes oder Renner kostenlos ausleihen. Ich war schon zwei mal dort und finde das Gesammtsportprogramm dort spannend.

Lanzarote finde ich besser für Rennertouren, weil das Gelände ist sehr sandig ist. Ich kann Dir Teneriffa oder Gran Canaria fürs MTB empfehlen.

Einige Touren-Vorschläge hier.

Hoffe nur das es Chaotenkind bis zum Abflug wieder besser geht, sie plagt sich nämlich mit den Folgen ihres Sturzes ganz ordentlich herum. 

Gruß Bikeholic


----------



## Instantcold (10. Mai 2009)

@ Bikeholic

Bei denen hatte ich auch schon mal geschaut. Ich habe was die Insel betrifft, vielleicht einen "kleinen" Bonus, brauche nur einen Flug und ein Bike, deswegen halt Lanzarote.
Aber der Club ist auf der anderen Seite der Insel, ich bin dann in Costa Teguise, habe da bei einem Bike-Laden schon angefragt, die bieten auch Touren an.

Ich werde wohl noch diesen Monat den Flug buchen.

Grüße
IC


----------



## theobviousfaker (10. Mai 2009)

Boah wenn man hier mal zwei Tage fehlt 
Hört sich echt gut an, wär am Samstag gern dabei gewesen. Andererseits hatt ichn schönes Wochenende in Köln  nur ganz ohne Bike.

@Ghost: Seit ihr am Samstag "unsern" Trail nochma gefahren? Ansonsten: Donnerstag schon was vor?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sod (10. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

@Google


Google schrieb:


> *Spessartweg am 24.05.2009*
> 
> Hinweis: Die Tour findet nur bei Trockenheit von oben und unten statt und ist auf 7 Mitfahrer begrenzt. Soll ja auch Spass machen
> 
> ...



Ich hatte die Tour zwar direkt im Auge, allerding war der Sonntag bei mir nur zu 90% sicher.
Da ich hier als Neuling schon einmal bei Lupo und bei der "Eselstour" kurzfristig abspringen musste, habe ich ein schlechtes Gewissen und wollte mich nicht eintragen solange es keine 100% sind um keinen Platz zu blockieren.
Jetzt ist mein Sonntag sicher.
Falls also kurzfristig jemand abspringt würde ich mich über eine PN freuen.
Ich habe auch ein Auge auf den LMB-Eintrag.


@chaotenkind und boone_peeler

Ich habe zwar kein große Ahnung von Medizin oder Physiologie in irgendeiner Form und möcht hier nicht mit Schlausc****erei nerven.
Aber speziell die länger anhaltenden Schmerzen beim Aufsetzen, Husten, Lachen, etc. hatte ich im Oktober/November nach einem unspektakulären Sturz auf die linke Seite.
Es stellte sich als verschobener Halswirbel heraus.
Also ähnlich wie schon von x-rossi beschrieben.
Daraus folgt ein verschobener Oberkörper und zusammengedrückte Rippen auf einer Seite.

Wie gesagt habe ich keine besondere Ahnung und besonders nach dem frischen Einschlag ist natürlich die Prellung oder die angebrochene Rippe wahrscheinlicher.
Nur wenn der Onkel Doktor sich nicht sicher zu sein scheint und der Urlaub vor der Tür steht, würde ich euch raten, noch einen Orthopäden nach seiner Meinung zu fragen.

Ich habe mich ein paar Wochen lang darum gedrückt und auf Besserung gewartet.
Beim Orthopäden hat die Diagnose 30 Sekunden gedauert, Röntgenbild zur Sicherheit, einmal Schwitzkasten mit "Knack" und alles war gut.


Gruß

sod


----------



## Chaotenkind (11. Mai 2009)

Jepp, Orthopäde ist heute angesagt. Meiner hat allerdings nur von 8 Uhr bis 10 Uhr Sprechstunde für Kassenpatienten. Hoffentlich lässt mich mein Chef weg und ich komme dann auch noch beim Doc dran. Bei dem ist immer gerammelt voll.

Nachdem nämlich die Schmerzen im vorderen Brustbereich am Wochenende etwas nachgelassen haben, merke ich, dass es auch unterhalb der Halswirbelsäule richtung Schulterblatt verdammt zieht. Vorher konnte man die Schmerzen schlecht zuordnen, da alles weh tat.

Da gestern nach der Arbeit nicht an Radfahren zu denken war, was macht Frau?
2 Stunden mit Lappen und Zahnbürste den Wolf mal richtig sauber.
Und sich anschließend fast bewegungsunfähig aufs Sofa geschleppt.


----------



## Google (11. Mai 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Ansonsten: Donnerstag schon was vor?


 Also ich werde schon vormittags losdüsen weil ich zuhause bin. Meine Holde schaut sich mal Rom an, da mach ich Kinderbetreuung und fahre halt während der Schulzeit meines Kleinen.





sod schrieb:


> habe ich ein schlechtes Gewissen und wollte mich nicht eintragen solange es keine 100% sind um keinen Platz zu blockieren.


Schlechtes Gewissen Blödsinn , keinen Platz blockieren gut so  Wenn Du kannst dann kannste. Ich denke, dass die anderen sich rechtzeitig wieder austragen würden, wenn ihnen was dazwischen kommt. Behalte einfach den LMB im Auge, vielleicht ergibt sich was.

Ich habe die Tour begrenzt, weil ich den Spessartweg selbst noch nicht gefahren bin (Die Mitfahrer übrigens auch nicht) und ein bisserl unsicher bin was uns so erwartet. Wenn er Spass gemacht hat, fahre ich ihn bestimmt nochmal dieses Jahr 

Grüße

Google


----------



## x-rossi (11. Mai 2009)

diese woche kann ich nicht, aber nächste woche werde ich auch noch mal zum masseur gehen, weil im schulterblattbreich noch irgendwas deftig zwickt. strahlt richtig durch von rücken zu brust. die prellung ist fast überwunden, husten geht, niesen aber noch lange nicht.


----------



## bone peeler (11. Mai 2009)

sod schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> @chaotenkind und boone_peeler
> ...



Ich war ja im Krankenhaus und hatte mich Röntgen lassen... daher ist´s bei mir ziemlich sicher gewesen... Nichtsdestotrotz sind meine Rippenschmerzen in den Hintergrund getreten... nach einem heftigen Sturz bei der Abfahrt vom Melibokus gestern... Jetzt schmerzt die Leiste, Steiss und der ganzen Taillenbereich... daher... auf zum Arzt! 

Gruß
Der seinem Namen alle Ehre machende... "Bone Peeler" 

P.S.: Wenn ich mich bis heut Abend nicht mehr gemeldet habe dann werden die im Krankenhaus mich gleich dabehalten haben...


----------



## Chaotenkind (11. Mai 2009)

> x-rossi schrieb:
> 
> 
> > diese woche kann ich nicht, aber nächste woche werde ich auch noch mal zum masseur gehen, weil im schulterblattbreich noch irgendwas deftig zwickt. strahlt richtig durch von rücken zu brust. die prellung ist fast überwunden, husten geht, niesen aber noch lange nicht.


 
So, bei mir sind zwei Rippen angeknaxt, ist aber nicht so schlimm.
Vier Wirbel unterhalb des Schulterblatts verschoben, Doc ist auch Chiropraktiker, hat sie wieder reingedrückt. Welche Wohltat.

Im Schulterblattbereich zwickt es auch noch heftig und die Schmerzen strahlen sehr weit. Husten, niesen, ect. geht auch noch nicht. Diagnose: Verkrampung wg. Zwangshaltung durch die Schmerzen im Brustbereich. Fettes Schmerzmittel verschrieben bekommen und gleich die erste Tablette eingeworfen.

Radfahren erlaubt, hinfallen nicht!

Jetzt muss es nur noch aufhören zu regnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (11. Mai 2009)

Was is denn mit all euren Wirbeln los?!  Hoffentlich bleibts bei verdrehten.

Rüüüüüückzug: Ich kann diesen Donnerstag ausnahmsweise nicht bzw erst spät, so ab ~18:45 ab Hohemark


----------



## Chaotenkind (11. Mai 2009)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Im Schulterblattbereich zwickt es auch noch heftig und die Schmerzen strahlen sehr weit. Husten, niesen, ect. geht auch noch nicht. Diagnose: Verkrampung wg. Zwangshaltung durch die Schmerzen im Brustbereich. Fettes Schmerzmittel verschrieben bekommen und gleich die erste Tablette eingeworfen.


 
So, Schmerzmittel wirkt. Bin jetzt so was von unverkrampft. Selbst lautes Lachen geht schmerzfrei.

Hab nur das Gefühl, mein Kopf wäre in Watte verpackt. Geiles Dope!

Also technische Sachen fahr ich so nicht. Nur schöne breite WABs.


----------



## bone peeler (11. Mai 2009)

So... bin auch wieder daheim.

Hab mir schöne die komplette rechte Hüfte geprellt... es ist also nichts gebrochen oder sow wie von mir anfangs befürchtet.  Dafür darf ich jetzt ´ne Woche daheim bleiben. Der Arzt möchte mich auch nicht so schnell wieder sehen (War ja erst letzten Monmat wegen der Rippenprellung da ).


Gruß
Karsten


----------



## x-rossi (11. Mai 2009)

harharhar, sind wir alle beknackt. dann mal gute besserung uns allen


----------



## Bikeholic (11. Mai 2009)

Gute Besserung auch von mir. 

Wenn ich Euer ganzen Verletzungsprofile lese, würde es sich ja fast lohnen als Ergänzung zum Winterpokal einen Sommer-Verletzungs-Pokal einzurichten. ... das würde sicherlich ein Kopf an Kopfrennen werden. 

Chaotenkind kann dann schon mal die wirkungsvollste Antischmerzdroge empfehlen. 

Gute Besserung


----------



## theobviousfaker (11. Mai 2009)

Und der Bikemarkt kriegt neue Kategorien: "Betäubungsmittel" sowie "Pro- und Orthesen"


----------



## drinkandbike (11. Mai 2009)

@ faker: Wenn ich Euer ganzen Verletzungsprofile lese, würde es sich ja fast lohnen als Ergänzung zum Winterpokal einen Sommer-Verletzungs-Pokal einzurichten. ... das würde sicherlich ein Kopf an Kopfrennen werden. @


und ich wäre vorne dabei .......

p.s wollt ihr wissen was ich so nehme (hehehehe)


----------



## drinkandbike (11. Mai 2009)

höre ich Sommer-Verletzungs-Pokal ???  ich wäre vorne dabei .......weit vorne!

p.s wollt ihr wissen was ich so nehme (hehehehe) [/QUOTE]


----------



## x-rossi (11. Mai 2009)

ui, scheint ein harter stoff zu sein, nach deinem schreibstil zu urteilen 

p.s. warst du schon in bad soden zur radbio?


----------



## drinkandbike (11. Mai 2009)

biken geht noch nicht....in drei Wochen möglicherweise! Und das Schreiben will mir auch nicht richtig von der Hand gehen - zuviel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kedi (12. Mai 2009)

Also, was ich hier in der letzten Zeit mitlese, ist der hellste Wahnsinn! Die Krankenberichte nehmen überhaupt kein Ende. Leute, Leute, so net 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !
*Wünsche allen Angeknacksten, Geprellten, Verdrehten gute Besserung und dass ihr vom Bodenkontakt  verschont bleibt  !!!*


----------



## Chaotenkind (12. Mai 2009)

@kedi: Danke für die guten Wünsche!

Vor ner Stunde wieder lecker Dope eingeworfen, langsam fängts an zu wirken.

Werde heute mein 96 abholen, die guten italienischen Bremsen wurden letzte Woche geliefert und jetzt sind sie drauf.

Haben bei der Gelegenheit auch noch den Gabelschaft um 1,5 cm kürzen lassen. Mal sehen ob es jetzt bergauf ohne Stürze geht.

Wenn Wetter einigermaßen trocken werd ichs wohl zu Fuß abholen um gleich ne Runde fahren zu können. Wenn nicht, dann halt ins Auto damit und ab nach Hause. Leider wiegt es immer noch über 11 kg. Hatte meinen leichten Sattel beim Sturz geschrottet und jetzt wieder den Aliente mit 150g mehr drauf (ist allerdings viel bequemer wenn die Tourenlänge über 80 km geht). So liegen wir jetzt bei 11,3 kg komplett mit Tacho, Klingel, Halter Sattelbag. Bei der nächsten Inspektion werd` ich allerdings ne andere Vorderradnabe ordern. Hope Pro II oder so. Ist aber eher ne optische Sache, rote Vorderradnabe passt halt besser zur roten Rohloff als schwarze XT-Nabe.

@faker: Du bist doch so ein Staubsauger was Laufradteile angeht. Wenn die Nabe getauscht ist (dauert ungefähr noch 1200 km) kannst Du die XT gerne haben. Hat dann ca. 2250 km gelaufen.

Für die Versehrtenliste: Biceholic hat Knieschmerzen!


----------



## theobviousfaker (12. Mai 2009)

Wie, du fährst vorne mit XT-Nabe rum?  Da ist aber noch Leichtbautuningpotenzial ohne Ende  Und ne Hope Pro2 ist doch *viel* zu schwer, lieber ne rot eloxierte Tune! Zumindest warst du bisher ja auch so konsequent  Oder gleich ein ganzes FRM-Vorderrad.

Außerdem bin ich ein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 für _alle_ brauchbaren Radteile! 

Hier pissts den ganzen Tag schon in Strömen  ich würd so gern aufs Rad aber das is mir dann doch ZU nass heut.


----------



## drinkandbike (12. Mai 2009)

sorry FRM ist für die Tonne!! miese Lager!

Tune king rote Vorderradnabe 32 Loch oder 28 - DT Revos - ZTR Olympic Felge - schwarze Alunippel 

Bezüglich des Sattels: mal einen specialized phenom oder toupe probiert?? Leicht und bequem.

kai


----------



## IronShit (12. Mai 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Hier pissts den ganzen Tag schon in Strömen  ich würd so gern aufs Rad aber das is mir dann doch ZU nass heut.



...boah das wetter geht so langsam echt gar net mehr...! 
Freitag hab ich ne halbe Stunde auf'm Rad gesessen und habs in der Zeit echt voll abgekriegt...als ich dann wieder daham war hat dreister Weise auch noch die Sonne geschienen, quasi um mich zu verhöhnen
Samstag war ich auf dem Weg nach Darmstadt und ziemlich genau in der Mitte vom Weg, in Nieder Roden hat's mich da erwischt..der restliche Weg mit der S-Bahn hat dann schlappe 2 Stunden gedauert
Sonntag konnte ich immerhin von Darmstadt nach hause fahrn. Abends hat's dann die Fahrradklamottern erwischt, die ich zum abtopfen ganze 10min raus gestellt hatte...

...so langsam komme ich zur festen Überzeugung, dass Regen keines Falls ZUFÄLLIG JEDEN trifft, sondern durchaus Vorlieben für bestimmte Personen (mich) hat..

achja, an alle verletzten auch von mit gute Besserung!


----------



## Google (12. Mai 2009)

drinkandbike schrieb:


> Bezüglich des Sattels: mal einen specialized phenom oder toupe probiert?? Leicht und bequem.


Ei ich bin auch gerade auf der Suche nach einen Sattel für mein Fusion. Der Toupe ist ja sehr gut getestet und der leichtere von den beiden. Aber ob der auch was für nen Alpencross ist  Jedenfalls soll er den bei mir empfindlichen Dammbereich schonen. Was für ne Arschbreite muß ich denn nehmen  

Oder dann doch lieber gleich der Phenom Gel ?? Der soll ja seeehr bequem sein aber eben ziemlich schwer mit 280 gramm?


----------



## drinkandbike (12. Mai 2009)

@[email protected]
ich schätze aus der Ferne betrachtet 143mm - kannst du aber auch messen lassen beim Händler - der toupe hällt auch einen Alpencross aus!!

ich bin damals vom toupe auf den toupe Gel gewechselt - angenehmer auf längeren Strecken - wobei nur minimal schwerer. Der phenom ist im Mittelteil einwenig schmaler als der Toupe. Dies fand ich angenehmer da hier die Kanten des Sattels nicht so an den Innenseiten der Oberschenkel schubbeln (mein Erfahrungswert). Der Damm (oder da wo des Herren gern mal zwickt und drückt) wird definitiv gut entlastet und deine nun fast 80 kg werden auf 143mm Breite des Sattels gut verteilt. Im Zweifel ausprobieren und bei Bedarf wieder verkaufen. 

kai


----------



## Google (12. Mai 2009)

Danke erst mal für den Erfahrungsbericht. Mein Interesse ist jedenfalls geweckt. Mein alter, wirklich bequemer (und wohl schwerer) Sattel ist halt schon ziemlich lädiert und wenn schon was Neues angeschafft wird, dann natürlich gleich was leichteres.

Bei dem Wetter hat man ja Zeit sich schon mal zu den Komponenten Gedanken zu machen. Bei der Reifenauswahl bin ich irgendwie bei der ungewöhnlichen Kombination Fat Albert front und hinten Smart Sam, beides in 2,25 und Snakeskin hängen geblieben. Irgendwie finde ich Gefallen daran: Vorne guten Gripp und hinten wenig Rollwiderstand...auch mal gucken...


----------



## Chaotenkind (12. Mai 2009)

> drinkandbike schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Tune king rote Vorderradnabe 32 Loch oder 28 - DT Revos - ZTR Olympic Felge - schwarze Alunippel
> > kai


 
Wird wohl die Tune werden, heute schon mal mit meinem Dealer drüber gesprochen.

Aber die Felgen und die roten Alunippel bleiben. Die hatte ich mir extra bestellt und die vorhandenen schwarzen rausgeworfen. Außerdem will ich vorne und hinten die gleiche Felge haben und leichter geht hinten nicht wg. der Rohloff. Und die serienmäßig verbauten DT Swiss sind gut, haben sie nur umgespeicht.

Leichtbau ja, aber nicht zu Lasten der Funktionalität.

Die Nabe hab ich mir extra bis zum Schluß aufgehoben. Will jetzt erst mal fahren und nicht ständig wg. Austausch von Teilen in der Werkstatt stehen. Deshalb Nabentausch erst bei der nächsten Inspektion.

So, und jetzt werfe ich mir meine Nachtration Dope ein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (12. Mai 2009)

Ach Annet, wir haben uns ja schon sooo lange nicht mehr gesehen. Wenn ich Dich die Tage mal sehe, dann nehme ich Dich mal gaaaanz fest in meine Arme


----------



## x-rossi (12. Mai 2009)

ich habe zwei toupe, einen neuen auf dem bike, den alten auf dem ergometer. sind beide in 143 mm mit titangestell. kann sein, dass das titangestell ein bisschen labil ist, denn der alte sattel auf dem ergo ist schon etwas flügellahm auf der linken seite und hängt schief runter. hab jetzt schon mehrere gleiche aussagen zum titangestell gehört.

vielleicht bin ich mit 90 kg aber auch nur zu fett - in diesem zusammenhang verstehe ich auch nicht, wie ein 100 gramm schwererer sattel nachteilig sein könnte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




unabhängig davon, ist der toupe eigentlich ein rr-sattel und der phenom ein mtb-sattel. der phenom hat gekappte flügel, damit man besser hinter dem sattel wieder nach vorne kommt. und eine nach unten gekrümmte nase, damit man bergauf besser auf der nase sitzen kann, solange es geht.

ich möchte auch mal den phenom in gel probieren.


----------



## theobviousfaker (12. Mai 2009)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Aber die Felgen und die roten Alunippel bleiben. Die hatte ich mir extra bestellt und die vorhandenen schwarzen rausgeworfen. Außerdem will ich vorne und hinten die gleiche Felge haben und leichter geht hinten nicht wg. der Rohloff. Und die serienmäßig verbauten DT Swiss sind gut, haben sie nur umgespeicht.


Was für Felgen/Speichen hassu denn?



Chaotenkind schrieb:


> So, und jetzt werfe ich mir meine Nachtration Dope ein!


Gute Reise 

Zur Satteldiskussion: Ich habe hier einen rund 50000km alten Flite mit Titangestell (die ersten 45000km hat er einem Radkurier gehört ). Der zeigt keinerlei Ermüdung aber weder der Vorbesitzer noch ich waren jemals so schwer wie ihr


----------



## x-rossi (12. Mai 2009)

ist der sattel von specialized? zufälligerweise in toupe?


----------



## theobviousfaker (12. Mai 2009)

Ich kann näxt mal auch gar nix sagen  Vielleicht gewinnst du aus meinem Beitrag wenigstens heraus, dass Titan kein grundsätzliches Problem ist.


----------



## x-rossi (12. Mai 2009)

grundsätzlich ja, hast schon recht ... aber ich bin nun mal davon ausgegangen, dass google einen toupe oder phenom von specialized mit titangestell haben möchte und keinen flite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (12. Mai 2009)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> @ Bei der nächsten Inspektion werd` ich allerdings ne andere Vorderradnabe ordern. Hope Pro II oder so.
> 
> Wird wohl die Tune werden, heute schon mal mit meinem Dealer drüber gesprochen.



Sind beide Leichtbau  Die Hope kannst Du bedenkenlos nehmen, habe sie in der Steckachsenversion sogar auf meinem *Gemini*, die hatt bis Dato Reichenbachtal & Co. ohne Murren weggesteckt  Sie ist im Vergleich zur Tune ein Schnäppchen. Tune ist natürlich auch gut, habe ich ja auf dem *Renner*. Die hält, nur das drumherum explodiert(e) 



> Leichtbau ja, aber nicht zu Lasten der Funktionalität.





Und weil wir gerade bei nem Liebligsthema Gewicht sind: Heute ist mein zweiter Renner-LRS gekommen ...

= Mavic Open Pro, 28 radiale Messerspeichen vorn, 14 radiale lks und 14 geXte Messer re für hinten, Coda Competition und Expert Naben (= gelabbelte Hügis) Das ganze in exklusiver Cannondale orange/golden eloxierter Ausführung.

Der ist mir in der Bucht regelrecht an die Angel gesprungen  Auf dem roten *Silk Road *kommt's etwas KRASS = Das Kiezrad  Auf dem Sex "chaingang" dann nur noch PORNO   Aber wer jetzt denk, dass muß leicht sein, dehn belehrt die Waage eines besseren 1717g schwer 

Na egal, für's *Rote* gut genug und als Ersatz für den Leichtbau-LRS ... wenn der nach der "Steinbach-->Damm - Testfahrt" kollabiert ist 

So, und nun müßt ich nur noch mit nem Renner auch fahren können, der restliche Rotz kommt und kommt nicht bei  Das machen die doch extra 

Aber sage mal *@Mr. RSG Corinna*, wie kurzfristig kann man den bei Eurer Verbandsfahrt noch aufspringen  Ich habe sie noch nicht ganz abgeschrieben ...


----------



## theobviousfaker (12. Mai 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Sind beide Leichtbau  Die Hope kannst Du bedenkenlos nehmen, habe sie in der Steckachsenversion sogar auf meinem *Gemini*, die hatt bis Dato Reichenbachtal & Co. ohne Murren weggesteckt  Sie ist im Vergleich zur Tune ein Schnäppchen. Tune ist natürlich auch gut, habe ich ja auf dem *Renner*. Die hält, nur das drumherum explodiert(e)


Die Hopes sind ja auch Downhill-Naben  Deswegen wart ich drauf, dass die ne CC-Version aufn Markt werfen die bei gleichem Gewicht halb so teuer ist wie die Konkurrenz 
Billiger und definitiv bessere Lager als Tune hat die DT 240s. Sieht dafür halt unspektakulär aus.


----------



## Chaotenkind (13. Mai 2009)

> theobviousfaker schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Was für Felgen/Speichen hassu denn?


 
DT Swiss XR 4.2d schwarz (Serienausstattung).

Die Rohloff hinten mit 2,0er eingespeicht, das Vorderrad mit 1,7/1,8er Speichen. Und beides Mal mit roten Alunippeln!

Mit der Nabe hab ich ja jetzt ca. 6 Wochen Zeit zwecks Entscheidung. Da sie auch ein wenig Guck haben soll wird es auf jeden Fall was rot eloxiertes werden. Hab die Gewichte von Hope und Tune noch nicht verglichen, wenn sie etwa gleich liegen dann die Hope, wenn Tune erheblich leichter, dann die. Schön passend zur roten Hinterradnabe und den roten Speichennippeln!

@google: aber nicht zu fest drücken, sonst sind die Rippen durch!


----------



## Chaotenkind (13. Mai 2009)

> theobviousfaker schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Außerdem bin ich ein
> ...


 
Nee, noch nicht. Hab jetzt die Varianten Selle Italia mit 180 g und den Aliente Gamma mit 325g durch. Den letzeren hab ich auch auf dem Wolf und nie Probleme gehabt.

Allerdings wenn mir mal so n Specialized über den Weg läuft, pobieren würd ich ihn schon mal. Mein Dealer führt die allerdings nicht, da muss ich mich mal woanders umtun. Nach dem Urlaub!


----------



## Rinna (13. Mai 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Aber sage mal *@Mr. RSG Corinna*, wie kurzfristig kann man den bei Eurer Verbandsfahrt noch aufspringen  Ich habe sie noch nicht ganz abgeschrieben ...



Mr. 
OK, für Dich reserviere ich ein Plätzchen , allerdings nicht mehr für den Marathon, der hat schon eine Warteliste  
Welche Strecke/Geschwindigkeit schwebt Dir vor? 
Gruß
Corinna
Eisbärensympathisantin


----------



## _jazzman_ (13. Mai 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Danke erst mal für den Erfahrungsbericht. Mein Interesse ist jedenfalls geweckt. Mein alter, wirklich bequemer (und wohl schwerer) Sattel ist halt schon ziemlich lädiert und wenn schon was Neues angeschafft wird, dann natürlich gleich was leichteres.
> 
> Bei dem Wetter hat man ja Zeit sich schon mal zu den Komponenten Gedanken zu machen. Bei der Reifenauswahl bin ich irgendwie bei der ungewöhnlichen Kombination Fat Albert front und hinten Smart Sam, beides in 2,25 und Snakeskin hängen geblieben. Irgendwie finde ich Gefallen daran: Vorne guten Gripp und hinten wenig Rollwiderstand...auch mal gucken...


 

Falls ich mich hier mal einmischen darf... 

Ich bin den *Specialized BG Phenom Gel mit Cr-Mo Stahlgestell* gefahren und war grundsätzlich sehr zufrieden mit dem Sattel. Der mittlere Sitzbereich ist durch Aussparung und Form sehr angenehm und die Nase ist Gel gepolstert, so dass man in steilen Anstiegen sich ohne Probleme direkt vorne auf die Nase setzen kann und sicherlich (die entsprechenden Ambitionen vorausgesetzt) das Rabbijoch im Sitzen hochkurbeln kann. Vom Toupe wurde mir mehrfach abgerade, da es sich, wie schon erwähnt wurde, um einen Rennradsattel handelt und dieser sicher auf einem Alpencross mit dem MTB in Sachen Sitzkompfort keinesfalls mit einem Phenom mithalten kann. Da hier ja auch immer wieder Gewicht und Leichtbau Thema sind: Den Phenom Gel gibt es mit Cr-Mo Stahlgestell und Titangestell. Das Titanmodell ist 30,- teurer und 20 Gramm leichter... Wem's das Wert ist und auf jedes Gramm ankommt... Wem der Phenom jedoch zu schwer ist, für den ist sicher der Selle SLR C64 eine Alternative, der wiegt nämlich nur 76g.  Wurde mich aber gerne nach einem Alpencross mit dessen Fahrer unterhalten, ob er Spaß beim Fahren damit hatte... 
Da ja aber Reifen, wie ein FatAlbert SnakeSkin im Gespräch ist, kann das Gewicht keine so gravierende Rolle spielen und ich persönlich würde mich für den Specialized BG Phenom Gel mit Cr-Mo Stahlgestell entscheiden und die gesparten 30 Euro lieber in ein Radler und ne große Portion Kaiserschmarrn in der Sesvenna Hütte investieren.


----------



## _jazzman_ (13. Mai 2009)

Nachtrag: Ich bin auf einen anderen Sattel umgestiegen und habe den Phenom Gel Cr-Mo in 143er Breite noch zu Hause liegen. Am 22.05. und 23.05. bin ich wieder in Deutschland. Falls jemand Interesse hat, ihn zu testen, lasst es mich wissen, dann bringe ich ihn mit und jemand kann ihn in Gelnhausen abholen.

VG
Niko


----------



## Chaotenkind (13. Mai 2009)

> quote=_jazzman_;5901750]Nachtrag: Ich bin auf einen anderen Sattel umgestiegen und habe den Phenom Gel Cr-Mo in 143er Breite noch zu Hause liegen. Am 22.05. und 23.05. bin ich wieder in Deutschland. Falls jemand Interesse hat, ihn zu testen, lasst es mich wissen, dann bringe ich ihn mit und jemand kann ihn in Gelnhausen abholen.
> 
> VG
> Niko


[/quote]

Ich mess mal daheim, 14,3 cm kommt mir ganz schön breit vor!

Ansonsten: Interesse! Samstags kommen wir von ner Zweitagestour Taubertal/Jagstal zurück, da müsste sich Gelnhausen einrichten lassen.

Wir können den Sattel dann ja mal reihum gehen lassen. Mal sehen zu welchem Hintern er am besten passt!

Melde mich nochmal!

Grüsse Anett


----------



## _jazzman_ (13. Mai 2009)

Chaotenkind schrieb:
			
		

> Ich mess mal daheim, 14,3 cm kommt mir ganz schön breit vor!


 
Ich bin ja auch kein zierliches Persönchen da brauchs schon ein anständiges Sofa...


----------



## Kedi (13. Mai 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> ...Billiger und definitiv bessere Lager als Tune hat die DT 240s. Sieht dafür halt unspektakulär aus.



Habe ich  , ist halt wieder in diesem langweiligen, grotenhässlichen schwarz/rot. 
Aber sie läuft, läuft, läuft ... [ich rechne mal nach  . Es vergehen 11:23 min.] ... seit über 15.000 km  .





Chaotenkind schrieb:


> DT Swiss XR 4.2d schwarz (Serienausstattung). ...




Ich habe endlich mein HR mit der neuen DT Swiss Felge von WhizzWheelz bekommen. Sie haben gemeint, dass bei meinen Felgen (Vorgänger von der XR 4.2d) öfters ein Riss beim HR vorgekommen sei. 
Bei mir war der Riss ca. 10 cm lang und verlief unter dem Felgenband von Speichenloch zu Speichenloch. 

Die neue Version XR 4.2d soll haltbarer und stabiler sein  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (13. Mai 2009)

> Kedi schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich habe endlich mein HR mit der neuen DT Swiss Felge von WhizzWheelz bekommen. Sie haben gemeint, dass bei meinen Felgen (Vorgänger von der XR 4.2d) öfters ein Riss beim HR vorgekommen sei.
> ...


 
Na, dass hoffe ich doch! Sie muss ja hinten auch noch die Speedhub aushalten.
Also den Sturz haben sie gut überstanden. Musste beide nur zentrieren lassen.

Was meinte mein Dealer:
Zum Glück wiegst du so wenig, sonst hättest du nach dem Abgang beide Laufräder wegwerfen können.
Dabei sah der Sturz aus meiner Position gar nicht spektakulär aus!


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (13. Mai 2009)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Ich bin ja auch kein zierliches Persönchen da brauchs schon ein anständiges Sofa...



Ich hatte auch mal den Phenom Gel 143 mm ausprobiert. Und habe mir Blasen am Gesäs geholt. Daher nehme ich jetzt immer 130 mm breite. Das Problem war das es mir immer am Knochen gerieben hat. Jeder Ar*** ist anders. Aber der Phenom Gel ist ein guter Sattel.


----------



## sod (13. Mai 2009)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> ... für den ist sicher der Selle SLR C64 eine Alternative, der wiegt nämlich nur 76g.  Wurde mich aber gerne nach einem Alpencross mit dessen Fahrer unterhalten, ob er Spaß beim Fahren damit hatte...



Einen C64 habe ich auch noch im Keller liegen.
Aber einen Alpencross kann ich mir damit auch nur schwer vorstellen.






Den Toupe habe ich in 130 und 143.
Mein schmaler Hintern fühlt sich auf dem 130er tendenziell wohler.
Ein Freund mit ca. 190cm und 90kg ebenfalls.
Aber jede Jeck sitzt anders und die meißten greifen angeblich zu 143.
Allerdings würde ich fürs MTB auch dringend zum Phenom raten.
Die Plastiknase und die Heckflügel des Toupe sind im Gelände schon oft im Weg.

Ein (Geheim-)Tip wäre noch der WTB Devo.
Je nach Version knapp unter oder über 200g.
Er geht relativ früh in die Breite (Dreiecksform).
Wer allerdings damit kann, der bekommt regelmäßig in der Ebucht einen tollen Sattel.

Oder noch zwei Schmale: Prologo Choice oder Selle Italia SLK.

Ich biete alle gerne gegen ein Bällchen Eis zum Probefahren an.


----------



## _jazzman_ (13. Mai 2009)

sod schrieb:


> Einen C64 habe ich auch noch im Keller liegen.
> Aber einen Alpencross kann ich mir damit auch nur schwer vorstellen.
> 
> 
> ...


 
 
Durch die Oberflächenbeschaffenheit und Nachgiebigkeit der Keys im Bereich der Sitzfläche passt sich dein Sattel sicher optimal der Gesäßbeschaffenheit an und verhindert ein unbeabsichtiges Abrutschen vom Sattel in schwierigem Gelände. An der Haptik im Bereich der Seitenflanken gibt es aber sicher noch den einen oder anderen Ansatz für Verbesserungen.


----------



## Chaotenkind (13. Mai 2009)

> sod schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich biete alle gerne gegen ein Bällchen Eis zum Probefahren an.


 
Na sieh mal zu, dass du sie auf allen Touren im Rucksack hast!

Dann werden dich schön mit Eis abfüttern!


----------



## drinkandbike (13. Mai 2009)

neuer Thread: Popo sucht Sattel 

@google und [email protected] da seht ihr mal was ihr angerichtet habt !


----------



## theobviousfaker (13. Mai 2009)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Die Rohloff hinten mit *2,0er* eingespeicht, das Vorderrad mit 1,7/1,8er Speichen. Und beides Mal mit roten Alunippeln!


 Willst du mich veräppeln? 1,8er sind 100g leichter und gleichzeitig _stabiler_ (weil flexibler). Man beachte diesen Link. Rohloff-Hinterräder sind schon aufgrund ihrer Symmetrie stabil wie ein 48-Speichen-Tandemrad. Nehm was leichteres :O das kann man ja nicht mit ansehen  Wenn du dich sträubst speich ich dir dein LRS gegen deinen Willen um 
 Vorn gehts ja in Ordnung wobei bei deinem Fliegengewicht 1,5er gar kein Thema wären. Oder du nimmst Sapim CX-Ray, leicht wie 1,5er, stabiler als fast alles andere (sind nur teurer).
Hätte nicht gedacht, dass da noch SO viel Potenzial drinsteckt 

Nur mal zum Vergleich: Ich fahre seit fast 10000km mit 1,5er eingspeichte Laufräder, früher mit etwas über 80kg, heute 72. Zwei mal hatte ich hinten einen Seitenschlag in der Zeit. Weil ich mir mit Stöcken jeweils eine Speiche _zerstört_ habe. 

Die Tune wiegt vorne nur 30g weniger und hat schlechtere Lager. Also doch die Hope


----------



## Erdi01 (13. Mai 2009)

Rinna schrieb:


> Mr.
> OK, für Dich reserviere ich ein Plätzchen ,
> Gruß
> Corinna
> Eisbärensympathisantin


Oh, sorry vertippt natürlich eindeutig Miss RSG  Rest ---> PN



Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Was meinte mein Dealer:
> Zum Glück wiegst du so wenig, sonst hättest du nach dem Abgang beide Laufräder wegwerfen können.
> Dabei sah der Sturz aus meiner Position gar nicht spektakulär aus!


also ich glaube zu wissen wo Du Dich lang gemacht hast. Was ich aber nicht verstehe wie man - oder Frau - sich beim Sturz bergauf ein Laufrad schrotten will


----------



## Chaotenkind (14. Mai 2009)

> Erdi01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > also ich glaube zu wissen wo Du Dich lang gemacht hast. Was ich aber nicht verstehe wie man - oder Frau - sich beim Sturz bergauf ein Laufrad schrotten will


 
Hab mich nicht vollständig vom Rad lösen können, bin auf die Seite geplackt, Vorderrad umgeschlagen, Lenker in die Rippen gehauen und dann zusammen mit dem Rad wieder bergab gekugelt.  Ging alles verdammt schnell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (14. Mai 2009)

@jazzman:

So, gemessen. 143 ist wirklich ganz schön breit.
Würd ihn trotzdem gerne probieren. Es ist allerdings Wetterabhängig wann wir Samstag von unserer Tour zurück kommen. Gelnhausen liegt leider nicht auf dem direkten Heimweg, so dass ich mich anschließend gleich ins Auto schwingen müsste um von Hanau rüber nach Gelnhausen zu düsen. Schick doch mal ne PN wo und bis wann der Sattel auf mich wartet.

Danke!


----------



## x-rossi (14. Mai 2009)

@ jazzman: wenn jeder ihn mal probiert hat, du ihn nicht mehr haben möchtest und er nach all den ärschen ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) noch ok ist, dann würde ich ihn dir gerne abkaufen


----------



## Chaotenkind (14. Mai 2009)

> theobviousfaker schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Willst du mich veräppeln? 1,8er sind 100g leichter und gleichzeitig _stabiler_ (weil flexibler). Man beachte diesen Link. Rohloff-Hinterräder sind schon aufgrund ihrer Symmetrie stabil wie ein 48-Speichen-Tandemrad. Nehm was leichteres :O das kann man ja nicht mit ansehen  Wenn du dich sträubst speich ich dir dein LRS gegen deinen Willen um
> ...


 
Na dann werd ich mal nächste Woche mal die Vororder rausgeben!


----------



## Chaotenkind (14. Mai 2009)

[





> quote=x-rossi;5905787]@ jazzman: wenn jeder ihn mal probiert hat, du ihn nicht mehr haben möchtest und er nach all den ärschen (
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Und was machst Du denn wenn einer der "Vorärsche" ihn nicht mehr her gibt weil er so gut zu seinem Allerwertesten passt?

@Jazzman: das könnte ne Versteigerung geben. Vielleicht kriegst Du mehr dafür als du bezahlt hast!


----------



## x-rossi (14. Mai 2009)

dann habe ich pech gehabt


----------



## theobviousfaker (14. Mai 2009)

Also wenn der Sattel die Runde macht würd ich mich gern beteiligen. Wann hat man sonst so eine Chance 

@Chaotenkind: Da gibts nur zwei Möglichkeiten: Die Räder sind irgendwie auf die Speichen direkt gefallen (shit happens) oder sie sind fies eingespeicht  Oder die Felgen sind wirklich so weich wie man sagt  da wären flexiblere Speichen aber wieder von Vorteil 
Die Ansage von Rohloff halte ich eher für ne juristische Sicherheitsreserve. So wie jeder Bremsenhersteller hysterisch vor Ersatzteilen Dritter warnt, etc, pp.

Da fällt mir noch was ein  Ich hab mal aus lauter Wut von der Seite ins selbstgespeichte Hinterrad meines Stadtrads getreten (1,8er Speichen)  trotzdem kein Seitenschlag. Man, war ich sauer und stolz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _jazzman_ (14. Mai 2009)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> So, gemessen. 143 ist wirklich ganz schön breit.


 Sag lieber 143 ist ganz schön bequem, dann fühl ich mich besser... 



x-rossi schrieb:


> ...wenn jeder ihn mal probiert hat und er nach all den ärschen (
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was habt ihr mit meinem Sattel vor.... 



Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Und was machst Du denn wenn einer der "Vorärsche" ihn nicht mehr her gibt weil er so gut zu seinem Allerwertesten passt?


Jedem Töpfen sein Deckelchen und jedem Popöchen sein Sättelchen...


----------



## Chaotenkind (14. Mai 2009)

> theobviousfaker schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @Chaotenkind: Da gibts nur zwei Möglichkeiten: Die Räder sind irgendwie auf die Speichen direkt gefallen (shit happens) oder sie sind fies eingespeicht  Oder die Felgen sind wirklich so weich wie man sagt  da wären flexiblere Speichen aber wieder von Vorteil
> > Die Ansage von Rohloff halte ich eher für ne juristische Sicherheitsreserve. So wie jeder Bremsenhersteller hysterisch vor Ersatzteilen Dritter warnt, etc, pp.


 
Die Räder sind auf die Speichen gefallen.

Tja und als ehemaliger Stud. der Rechtswissenschaften setz ich mich über jur. Sicherheitsreserven nicht hinweg. Wer weiß ob man bzw. die Erben sie mal brauchen. Da springen dann vielleicht die Beerdigungskosten bei raus. 
Grabstein gesponsert von Rohloff!


----------



## Chaotenkind (14. Mai 2009)

> _jazzman_ schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Sag lieber 143 ist ganz schön bequem, dann fühl ich mich besser...
> ...


 
Ein wahres Wort gelassen ausgesprochen!


----------



## theobviousfaker (14. Mai 2009)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Die Räder sind auf die Speichen gefallen.


Da kannst du auch "4,0" Motorradspeichen nehmen und es hilft nicht. Also kein Argument gegen leichtere Speichen 



Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Tja und als ehemaliger Stud. der Rechtswissenschaften setz ich mich über jur. Sicherheitsreserven nicht hinweg. Wer weiß ob man bzw. die Erben sie mal brauchen. Da springen dann vielleicht die Beerdigungskosten bei raus.
> Grabstein gesponsert von Rohloff!


Aber Bremsscheiben ausfeilen und mit Aluschrauben befestigen  Also "Formula" wird auf dem Grabstein sicherlich nicht stehen


----------



## Chaotenkind (14. Mai 2009)

@faker: nee, Formula nicht aber Jan Pospisil! Habs ihm angedroht, wenn mir die hintere Bremsscheibe um die Ohren fliegt, bind ich ihm aus den Resten ne Krawatte!
Die Bremsengeschichte nimmt er auf seine Kappe, die Laufradgeschichte halt net. Von daher....


----------



## Bikeholic (14. Mai 2009)

@ An alle Tuning-Biker, die ihre Sättel mal richtig einsitzen wollen:

Hat irgend jemand lust sich mit mir einer etwas längeren Tour anzuschließen?

... Erdi vielleicht Du ... oder sonst jemand?

Tour: 
Startet am 16.05.09 um 7:00 Uhr von Fernblick in Neuses zum Kreuzberg in die Rhön. 
ca.. 200km und 2500Hm. 
Voraussichtliche Rückankunft 19-20Uhr 

Kandidaten dürfen sich gerne Melden, bin allerdings selbst auch nur Mitfahrer.

Bis dann


----------



## Google (14. Mai 2009)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> ca.. 200km und 2500Hm.


Ach nee. Des is mir zu Kicki! ..........................

Ich kann am WE leider nur was Kurzfistiges und nicht so lange fahren. Ich bin noch alleene mit meinen Kleinen.  

Ab nächste Woche ist dann wieder alles im normalen Bereich.....sofern das Wetter mitspielt  Hoffen wir mal das dann der Spessartweg steigen kann  

PS. Ich teste in Kürze den Phenom von Hibike  Allerdings den SL. Was will ich mit dem Gel??? Falls er nicht passt, biete ich ihn gerne zum testen und anschliessenden Kauf an 

Grüße

Google


----------



## x-rossi (14. Mai 2009)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Hat irgend jemand lust sich mit mir einer etwas längeren Tour anzuschließen?
> 
> ca. 200km und 2500Hm.


uff-tata  , die HM wären ok, aber die distanz ...  

-

samstag möchte ich aber auch ganz gerne, und dann geländig, um und auf den feldberg biken. es sollen 45 km mit 1.750 hm zusammenkommen. reine fahrzeit so 4,0-4,5 h herum.

laut wetterprognose lockt der feldberg mit sonne! 

startzeit: noch unbekannt. mitfahrer/innen willkommen.


----------



## karsten13 (14. Mai 2009)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Tour:
> Startet am 16.05.09 um 7:00 Uhr von Fernblick in Neuses zum Kreuzberg in die Rhön.
> ca.. 200km und 2500Hm.
> Voraussichtliche Rückankunft 19-20Uhr



der Sinn solcher Touren erschliesst sich mir nicht ganz, da kann ich auch Rennrad fahren 



x-rossi schrieb:


> samstag möchte ich aber auch ganz gerne, und dann geländig, um und auf den feldberg biken. es sollen 45 km mit 1.750 hm zusammenkommen. reine fahrzeit so 4,0-4,5 h herum.
> 
> laut wetterprognose lockt der feldberg mit sonne!
> 
> startzeit: noch unbekannt. mitfahrer/innen willkommen.



wenn spät genug (ab 12:00 Hohemark, je später, desto besser ...), bin ich dabei  . Was gibt's denn? Specht, Taube oder andere Vögelchen? 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## x-rossi (14. Mai 2009)

aus dem specht wurde die taube und die taube ist ja noch gar nicht geprüft, deswegen wirds die alkoholiker-runde 

12:00 hohemark ist wahrscheinlich die beste startzeit, um abends 18:00 noch anständiges gemüse im supermarkt ergattern zu können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (14. Mai 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> deswegen wirds die alkoholiker-runde





die sieht net nur so aus, als ob die einer besoffen konstruiert hätte, nein, da sind auch richtige :kotz:-Stücke drin 
Reichenbachtrail komplett fehlt mir dieses Jahr auch noch ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## IronShit (15. Mai 2009)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Tour:
> Startet am 16.05.09 um 7:00 Uhr von Fernblick in Neuses zum Kreuzberg in die Rhön.
> ca.. 200km und 2500Hm.
> Voraussichtliche Rückankunft 19-20Uhr



klingt gut... Leider bin ich Samstag schon verplant. Ansonsten hab ich immer Interesse an "solchen Sachen". 


Ich hatte heute übrigens das vielleicht doch eher zweifelhafte Vergnügen bestandteil der Aktion *"Radfahren - aber Sicher"* in ffm zu werden, die soweit ich bis heute morgen wusste eigentlich letzten Freitag fertig sein sollte...
...das ganz sieht jedenfalls so aus, das verstärkt Radfahrer angehalten und die Räder auf "Verkehrssicherheit" geprüft werden..
und so hatte ich heute morgen noch bevor ich richtig wach war schon die möglichkeit mein Rad mal fachmännisch auf Verkehrssicherheit untersuchen zu lassen. Die *Klingel* hat da schon richtig Eindruck geschindet  
Da tatsächlich ALLES andere, was die da auf ihrer Liste stehen hatten gefehlt hat konnten auch die sich nen Lachen nicht verkneifen..und haben mal von nem Bußgeld abgesehen. 
Allerdings soll ich jetzt mein Bike innerhalb von einer Woche ausgestattet mit 
- Dynamo betriebenem Licht
- und Katzenaugen 
auf der näxten Polizeidienststelle vorzeigen.

Könnte ja nen lustiges Projekt sein, auf das ich aber tatsächlich auch verzichten könnte. Weiß zufällig jemand, wie das mit Bußgeldern aussieht? Hab was von 10 für "ohne Licht" gelesen. Da würds schon eher Sinn machen, mich frei zu kaufen.

Ansonsten gibt's ja auch noch die Regelung, dass Rennräder unter 11kg auch mit Batterie-Licht zulässig sind. Unter 11 bin ich auf jeden Fall, aber ob's als Rennrad durch geht ist ma ne ganz andere Frage (Cannondale Caad2 Mtb als Singlespeed)...

Also...lasst euch nicht erwischen...


----------



## theobviousfaker (15. Mai 2009)

Ah gut zu wissen. Wenn mir so eine Aktion über den Weg fährt hau ich dann lieber ab 
Das Dynamolicht ist ja echt ein heftiges Problem. Die Teile kann man sich ja durchaus leihen aber bis allein die Verkabelung angebracht ist und funktioniert...


----------



## Chaotenkind (15. Mai 2009)

> IronShit schrieb:
> 
> 
> > WeiÃ zufÃ¤llig jemand, wie das mit BuÃgeldern aussieht? Hab was von 10â¬ fÃ¼r "ohne Licht" gelesen. Da wÃ¼rds schon eher Sinn machen, mich frei zu kaufen.
> ...


 
Also, pro VerstoÃ 10 Ãcken. Dann zÃ¤hl mal zusammen.

Der Begriff "Rennrad" ist in der StVZO nicht definiert. Wenn du glaubhaft machen kannst, dass Du mit dem Radl Rennen fÃ¤hrst....
Vielleicht ein schÃ¶nes Foto mit Startnummer vorne?
Allerdings musst Du trotzdem die notwenigen (akku- oder batteriebetriebenen) Beleuchtungseinrichtungen immer mit dir fÃ¼hren.
Schau einfach mal in den Â§67 StraÃenverkehrs-Zulassungsordnung rein!

Das ist ja auch der Grund warum ich meinem Plastebomber unbedingt unter 11 kg bringen will!
Und damit werden Rennen gefahren!


----------



## Sakir (15. Mai 2009)

IronShit schrieb:


> Allerdings soll ich jetzt mein Bike innerhalb von einer Woche ausgestattet mit
> - Dynamo betriebenem Licht
> - und Katzenaugen
> auf der näxten Polizeidienststelle vorzeigen.



die haben doch #/%"?$§(%"()=§()=!"(§=!)?$=$?%)§()§.......


Mcihael


----------



## Chaotenkind (15. Mai 2009)

@Ironshit:
Da fällt mir gerade was ein.
Haben sie die Rahmennummer notiert? Sonst könntest Du doch mit nem anderen Rad bei der Rennleitung aufschlagen. Ich hätt da noch ein altes voll ausgestattetes Treckingrad!

Statt Katzenaugen zwischen den Speichen gibts es auch Reflektoren die längs um die Speichen geklemmt werden. Sind so dünne Plasteröhrchen.


----------



## Bikeholic (15. Mai 2009)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> @ An alle Tuning-Biker, die ihre Sättel mal richtig einsitzen wollen:
> 
> Hat irgend jemand lust sich mit mir einer etwas längeren Tour anzuschließen?
> 
> ...


 
*Sorry, mir ist da ein kleiner Fehler unterlaufen! Die Tour startet am Vatertag. Anbei noch einmal die richtigen Koordinaten:*

Tour: 
Startet am *21.05.09* um 7:00 Uhr von Fernblick in Neuses zum Kreuzberg in die Rhön. 
ca.. 200km und 2500Hm. 
Voraussichtliche Rückankunft 19-20Uhr 

Falls sich jemand anschließen mag, die Tour wird vom MTB-Club-Neuses veranstaltet. 

Bin auch noch am überlegen ob die Strecke mit den Höhenmetern in mein Konditionsprofil passt! 



Google schrieb:


> Ach nee. Des is mir zu Kicki! ..........................
> 
> Ich kann am WE leider nur was Kurzfistiges und nicht so lange fahren. Ich bin noch alleene mit meinen Kleinen.





x-rossi schrieb:


> uff-tata  , die HM wären ok, aber die distanz ...





IronShit schrieb:


> klingt gut... Leider bin ich Samstag schon verplant. Ansonsten hab ich immer Interesse an "solchen Sachen".


 
Hi google, IronShit und x-rossi, hatte das falsche Datum eingetragen und wenns zu kiki für goggle ist, starten wir einfach von Hanau und ich neheme mein Abschleppseil mit, auf das ich mich gegebenenfalls bei jemandem einhaken kann. 



karsten13 schrieb:


> der Sinn solcher Touren erschliesst sich mir nicht ganz, da kann ich auch Rennrad fahren


 
... nicht nachdenken karsten13, einfach spaß haben, wird schließlich niemand gezwungen.


----------



## Google (15. Mai 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> der Sinn solcher Touren erschliesst sich mir nicht ganz, da kann ich auch Rennrad fahren


 Na und 


x-rossi schrieb:


> alkoholiker-runde


Fahrt Ihr nur alle schön. Ich muß alleine rumgurken 


IronShit schrieb:


> Die *Klingel* hat da schon richtig Eindruck geschindet


 


IronShit schrieb:


> Weiß zufällig jemand, wie das mit Bußgeldern aussieht? Hab was von 10 für "ohne Licht" gelesen. Da würds schon eher Sinn machen, mich frei zu kaufen.


Normalerweise wäre das Buß-/Verwarngeld fällig UND das Abstellen der Mängel  Ist doch echt net von den Beamten, dass Sie Dir nichts abknüpfen aber um Deine Sicherheit bedacht sind! Ich werde bei unserer nächsten Tour prüfen, ob Du auch alles fein angebracht hast 


theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Ah gut zu wissen. Wenn mir so eine Aktion über den Weg fährt hau ich dann lieber ab


Kriminelle Sau Du! 





Sakir schrieb:


> die haben doch #/%"?$§(%"()=§()=!"(§=!)?$=$?%)§()§.......


Öööhm Ja....Stimmt auch wieder...

Grüße

Google

Edit: Wundere mich gerade das "Sau" nicht unter der Forumszensur fällt wie die ******* auch. Na gut...dann lass ichs auch stehen


----------



## x-rossi (15. Mai 2009)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Haben sie die Rahmennummer notiert? Sonst könntest Du doch mit nem anderen Rad bei der Rennleitung aufschlagen.


daran habe ich auch gedacht. wenn die dich nur mit einem verkehrssicheren bike daheben möchten, dann leih dir irgendwo eins aus.



Bikeholic schrieb:


> *Sorry, mir ist da ein kleiner Fehler unterlaufen! Die Tour startet am Vatertag. *


*
ist für mich zu knapp vor dem spessartweg.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (15. Mai 2009)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Hi google, IronShit und x-rossi, hatte das falsche Datum eingetragen und wenns zu kiki für goggle ist, starten wir einfach von Hanau und ich neheme mein Abschleppseil mit, auf das ich mich gegebenenfalls bei jemandem einhaken kann.


Ei isch kann doch am Vadderdach ned!  Aber Du weißt ja...bei mir scheiterts schon an der frühen Startzeit


----------



## Rinna (15. Mai 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> ... da kann ich auch Rennrad fahren ...



DU doch nicht!


----------



## theobviousfaker (15. Mai 2009)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Der Begriff "Rennrad" ist in der StVZO nicht definiert. Wenn du glaubhaft machen kannst, dass Du mit dem Radl Rennen fährst....
> Vielleicht ein schönes Foto mit Startnummer vorne?



Also wenn der Ironshit mit seinem Hardtail erwischt worden wäre dann könnte er solche Fotos vorzeigen vom letzten Rennen  Aber es war ja ein andres Rad.
In Sachen Fahrrad macht sich Deutschland sowieso lächerlich. Der TÜV vergibt Siegel an Baumarktfahrräder und die Polizei will mir dann wiederum Kohle abknöpfen aufgrund einer Zulassungsverordnung aus den 30er Jahren  
Der Rennrad-Paragraf ist die einzige Erweiterung seit den 30ern


----------



## Lupo (15. Mai 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Ah gut zu wissen. Wenn mir so eine Aktion über den Weg fährt hau ich dann lieber ab ...



...was sich im umgang mit behörden generell bewährt hat

ich glaub schutzbleche und pedalreflektoren müssen auch dran  wie das bei klickies gehn soll


----------



## theobviousfaker (15. Mai 2009)

Lupo schrieb:


> ...was sich im umgang mit behörden generell bewährt hat



Irgendwann kommen sie auf die Idee Nummernschilder für Räder einzuführen, dann wird das problematischer


----------



## Lupo (15. Mai 2009)

dann aber bitte auch für hunde, aber so angebracht dass man es in der kaggstellung lesen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (15. Mai 2009)

> karsten13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > der Sinn solcher Touren erschliesst sich mir nicht ganz, da kann ich auch Rennrad fahren
> ...


----------



## Lupo (15. Mai 2009)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> ...
> Also Pedalreflektoren geht. ...
> Und ein Shockboard wird sich ja wohl auftreiben lassen. Ist ja, genau genommen, auch ein Schutzblech!



psssssssssssssssssssssssst! nicht weitersagen. ich will des net dranmachen

dann lieber ein geliehenes strassenrad vorführen


----------



## Chaotenkind (15. Mai 2009)

> Lupo schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ich will des net dranmachen


 
 isch aach net!


----------



## Google (16. Mai 2009)

Moin allerseits 

mit dem gestrigen Wolkenbruch scheint sich dass schlechte Wetter der vergangenen Tage nun endlich verabschiedet zu haben. Langsam wirds besser!! Die Vorherhersage lässt jedenfalls hoffen, auch für den Spessartweg 1 

*16-Tages-Vorhersage ​*
Das animiert auch gleich wieder, weitere Touren anzubieten 

*Gelände am Dienstag​*
Es wird mal wieder alles rund um die B-Quelle abgefahren.

Am kommenden Donnerstag kann ich net aber am Freitag hätte ich vormittags Zeit ne kleine Runde (so circa 3 Stunden Fahrzeit) zu drehen. Hat wer frei und würde mitfahren??

Grüße

Google


----------



## RedRum05 (16. Mai 2009)

Moin Wolfgang,

*ALLES GUTE ZUM 30. GEBURTSTAG*
​
hoffe du kannst heute so feiern, wie du es dir wünschst und 
ich wünsche dir noch eine lange Trailreichen und Sturzfreie Bike-Zeit!


----------



## theobviousfaker (16. Mai 2009)

@Google: Freitag klingt ganz gut, da hab ich Zeit. Geländig?

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag auch von mir! Schön von so einer Sonne beglückwünscht zu werden oder?


----------



## Erdi01 (16. Mai 2009)

*Alles Gute Wolfgang *

Sein neues Taunusgefährt 



​


----------



## IronShit (16. Mai 2009)

so... also auch von mir * alles gude*..!

*@bikeholic*:schade, Vatertag kann ich auch nich, da bin ich mit Faker beim xc-rennen bei gießen... aber nen ganz schön mutiger Termin angesichts der "*Bollerwagen Fraktion*" die sicher unterwegs sein wird.

für mein *kleines Behörden Problem* hab ich jetzt denk ich ne passende Lösung gefunden. Rahmen Nr. wurde nicht notiert, nur die Marke...
Im übrigen hatte ich tatsächlich Glück mit der Kontrolle, andere wurden wesentlich genauer kontrolliert, während ich eher als hoffnungsloser Fall angesehen wurde.. und Berliner Verhältnisse haben wir in Ffm zum Glück (noch?) net. Da bin ich ja ma gespannt, schließlich sind da in 2 Wochen Fahrradkurier Weltmeisterschaften...


Jetz isses Wetter endlicgh ma wieder halbwegs, dass ma net jede minute damit rechnen muss, dass es regnet und ich hab keine Zeit zu fahren.. aber allen die heute unterwegs sind viel Spaß!

Würde* morgen *fahren und wäre bzgl. Zeit und Region (Taunus/Spessart) offen, falls jemand nen Vorschlag hat...


----------



## Andreas (16. Mai 2009)

Hallo Wolfgang,

herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir!!!

... und alles Guuude


----------



## karsten13 (16. Mai 2009)

Andreas schrieb:


> herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir!!!



... und von mir auch noch 

Zum wievielten mal ist denn die 30 gefallen? 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (16. Mai 2009)

thx @all für die netten burztagsglückwünsche 

@kartsen: das wird schon lange net mehr mitgezählt


----------



## Google (17. Mai 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> @Google: Freitag klingt ganz gut, da hab ich Zeit. Geländig?


 Joh, geländig. Seit dem ich mit dem Bike auf die Arbeit fahre, zieht es mich nicht mehr so richtig an den Main. Aber bist Du Dir sicher? Am Vortag fährst Du doch ein Rennen  Ich wills aber  eh locker angehen lassen, am Sonntag steht ja eine bisserl größere Tour an. Falls Du mitkommst, darfst Du gerne das Tempo vorgeben 

@[email protected] Damit wären die Touren unter der Woche schon abgeklärt (zumindest von meiner Seite):

*Gelände am Dienstag​*
*3-Stunden-Tour am Freitag​*
Grüße


Google

*Edit:* Nachdem ich am Donnerstag wegen eines Wolkenbruchs meine Tour abrechen mußte (Vor lauter Wut hab ich dann Rückzus im EB die Autos (auch Hochzus ) gejagt), war ich froh, dass ich gestern meinen Arsch hochbekommen hatte und eine kleine Tour nach_ Abgabe_ meines Kleinen gefahren bin. Ich war im Gelände unterwegs, auf WaB`s, die in einem guten Zustand waren. Kaum Schlamm abbekommen. Ich hab mich  bemüht alle langen und steilen Steigungen mit zu nehmen und war überrascht wie gut es wieder geht  Ich hoffe es war keine Eintagsfliege. Immerhin hab ich 64 KM in 3 Stunden fahren können und es war mal wieder schön ganz alleine (ohne Laufradplatzer) durch die Gegend zu fahren. Zwischendrin habe ich noch Frank die Bergziege aus Steinheim getroffen, die es aber auf den Hahnenkamm zog.

Im Übrigen beginnt bei mir ab Morgen meine geistige Phase 2 des Aufbautrainings (neee, ich bin ganz locker und mach kein Trainingsplan) für die Alpenüberquerung. Bis jetzt ist es eigentlich ganz gut gelaufen. Nach diesem beschissenen Winter seeeehr erfreulich.


----------



## Chaotenkind (17. Mai 2009)

Hallo, waren den ganzen Samstag grundlagentourmäßig unterwegs und sind todmüde ins Bett gefallen.

Deshalb nachträglich:

Wolfgang, alles Gute zum Geburtstag!



Hoffentlich schön gefeiert?

Und viele  eingestrichen!

Liebe Grüße
Bikeholic + Chaotenkind!


----------



## theobviousfaker (17. Mai 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Aber bist Du Dir sicher? Am Vortag fährst Du doch ein Rennen  Ich wills aber  eh locker angehen lassen, am Sonntag steht ja eine bisserl größere Tour an. Falls Du mitkommst, darfst Du gerne das Tempo vorgeben



Ja, recht sicher. Nach dem letzten Rennen war ich am nächsten Tag doch ziemlich fit. Die Intensität ist zwar extrem hoch aber man fährt ja nur 45 Minuten. Sone 7-Stunden-Taunustour wie gestern, _das_ macht auch am nächsten Tag platt  Aber wenn ich das Tempo vorgeben darf hab ich das ja noch als Reserve

Wir haben festgestellt, dass die Alkoholiker-Runde so heißt, weil man hinterher nicht mehr gerade laufen kann 
Die wird auf jeden Fall mal wiederholt, so viele so geile Trails. Als ich das im Geiste Revue passieren ließ bin ich ja fast ausgerastet


----------



## Google (17. Mai 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Wir haben festgestellt, dass die Alkoholiker-Runde so heißt, weil man hinterher nicht mehr gerade laufen kann
> Die wird auf jeden Fall mal wiederholt, so viele so geile Trails. Als ich das im Geiste Revue passieren ließ bin ich ja fast ausgerastet


 Dann will ich auch mal *mit! mit! mit!*  Vorzugsweise an einem Tag wo ich kann


----------



## Hüby (17. Mai 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Dann will ich auch mal *mit! mit! mit!*  Vorzugsweise an einem Tag wo ich kann


 
glaub da war auch mein StichWort bei... 

@Lupo auch noch von mir herlichen GlühStrumpf..


----------



## Erdi01 (17. Mai 2009)

Sonntag morgen 06:15 Uhr und der Wecker klingelt ... häää, was soll denn das  Ach so, ich hatte ja ein Date um 08:00 in Darmstadt. So ein Sch*** jetzt muß ich ja wirklich aufstehen und da hin, nachdem mir @Rinna einen Last Minute Startplatz auf der ausgebuchten 165/26 besorgt hatte  Da kann ich jetzt nicht mehr kneifen, gelle Rinna  Aber glaub mir ich war heil froh, als ich endlich das Darmstadt-Ortsschild gesehen hatte. So ne Fahrt nach Marschtabelle/Tempodiktat um den 26ziger Schnitt auf dieser Hausnummer zu erreichen brauch ich nicht jeden Tag  

Die größte Überraschung gleich am Anfang als ich in diesen Totenschädel blickte  War schön, dass wir uns am Ende wieder traffen und noch zusammen saßen und quatschten. Wie er erzählte war's für Ihn wieder eine seiner "typischen" Pleiten, Pech und Pannen Runden  

Claudy war auch am Start, Kedi ebenfalls.

Bilder gibt es nicht wirklich viele, ich war zu sehr beschäfftigt am Verband dran zu bleiben. Das war ne ganz schön anstrengende Probefahrt auf meinem wiederauferstandenem SilkRoad. Selber schuld, dass hätte ich auch einfacher haben können ...  Aber schee, war's trotzdem.

@Bikeholic, Danke, aber mir hatt die Nummer heute gelangt. Am *Vatertag* werd ich's geruhsamer angehen. *Vllt fahre ich die RTF Jügesheim. Gibt's dafür potenzielle Mitfahrer/innen:* Google, Red, sakir, mat, Claudy, Rinna, Kedi ...


----------



## Chaotenkind (18. Mai 2009)

> theobviousfaker schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wir haben festgestellt, dass die Alkoholiker-Runde so heißt, weil man hinterher nicht mehr gerade laufen kann
> > Die wird auf jeden Fall mal wiederholt, so viele so geile Trails. Als ich das im Geiste Revue passieren ließ bin ich ja fast ausgerastet


 

will auch mit! Nach dem Urlaub, wenn meine Rippen wieder heil sind!

Wir sind am Samstag extra nur WAB und Radwege auf den Hoherodskopf gefahren damit es wenig Erschütterungen gibt.
Ich war trotzdem sowas von fertig.
Da sagt Bikeholic, es wird ganz locker, nur 160 km und 600 HM. Ich stell mich futtertechnisch drauf ein und dann werdens doch 173 km und 1300 HM. Ab Kilometer 140 hab ich dann tierisch abgebaut. Mann hatte ich nen Kohldampf.
Hätt´ein gefülltes Pony verschlingen können. 
Und was sagt er? Ich hab nicht dran gedacht, dass auch auf dem Hin- und Rückweg noch Berge sind. Ja, die nicht vorhandenen Berge haben dann nochmal 700 HM ausgemacht. Oh Mann! Wäre ja im Normalfall auch kein Problem gewesen, aber ohne ausreichend Futter und mit eingeschränkter Atmung, nee!


----------



## Rinna (18. Mai 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Das war ne ganz schön anstrengende Probefahrt auf meinem wiederauferstandenem SilkRoad. Selber schuld, dass hätte ich auch einfacher haben können ...  Aber schee, war's trotzdem.


Ja  
Nett, dass Du meinen "Ausstieg" nicht erwähnt hast



Erdi01 schrieb:


> *Vllt fahre ich die RTF Jügesheim. Gibt's dafür potenzielle Mitfahrer/innen:* Google, Red, sakir, mat, Claudy, Rinna, Kedi ...



Ich muß endlich mal AUSSCHLAFEN!!!

Bis bald 
Corinna
Eisbärensympathisantin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Claudy (18. Mai 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ...RTF Jügesheim. Gibt's dafür potenzielle Mitfahrer/innen:[/B] Google, Red, sakir, mat, Claudy, Rinna, Kedi ...



 Erdi,

von Mittwoch bis Freitag werde ich mir ein MTB (Fully) leihen und möchte das natürlich ausgiebig testen .

Liebe Grüße von einer noch sehr sehr müden Anke


----------



## Rinna (18. Mai 2009)

Moin Claudy, Erdi!
Mein Urlaubsantrag für Freitag ist genehmigt! 

  Corinna
Eisbärensympathisantin


----------



## Erdi01 (18. Mai 2009)

Rinna schrieb:


> Ich muß endlich mal AUSSCHLAFEN!!!
> 
> Bis bald
> Corinna
> Eisbärensympathisantin





Rinna schrieb:


> Moin Claudy, Erdi!
> Mein Urlaubsantrag für Freitag ist genehmigt!
> 
> Corinna
> Eisbärensympathisantin


Ha EIGENTOR  Jetzt kannst Du am Freitag AUSSCHLAFEN und am Donnertag mit mir RTF fahren. Start bis 10 Uhr möglich, hätte ich auch nix dagegen. Also ... 

Freitag darf ich arbeiten.



Claudy schrieb:


> Erdi,
> 
> von Mittwoch bis Freitag werde ich mir ein MTB (Fully) leihen und möchte das natürlich ausgiebig testen .
> 
> Liebe Grüße von einer noch sehr sehr müden Anke


Guten Morgen , stimmt hattest Du ja erzählt. Na dann sehen wir uns demnächst auf ner Spessarttour


----------



## Erdi01 (18. Mai 2009)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Wir sind am Samstag extra nur WAB und Radwege auf den Hoherodskopf gefahren damit es wenig Erschütterungen gibt.
> Ich war trotzdem sowas von fertig.
> Da sagt Bikeholic, es wird ganz locker, nur 160 km und 600 HM. Ich stell mich futtertechnisch drauf ein und dann werdens doch 173 km und 1300 HM.



also das dürft Ihr auch gern nochmal wiederholen, auf dem Hohen war ich bislang nur mit dem Renner. 

Mir fällt da gerade auch so ne Marathonrunde im Spessart ein. Vom Charakter so ähnlich, nix Wildes. Um die 180km und ein paar HM mehr. Führt über die Geishöhe, Wasserschloß Mespelbrunn, Echterphal und Hohe Warte. Also mindestens 4 Futterstellen 

Könnt man ja auch mal wieder ...


----------



## HelixBonus (19. Mai 2009)

@Bikeholic

Wie kommst du denn am Donnerstag von Hanau zum Startpunkt? Mich kitzelt es ja schon aber so früh starten ist echt krass....
Andererseits sind die Angebote für alternative Touren am Donnerstag auch recht mager.


----------



## Chaotenkind (19. Mai 2009)

> ghost48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @Bikeholic
> ...


 
Der zerlegt das Rad, wirft es ins Auto, fährt mit demselben zum Fernblick und baut es dort wieder zusammen! Parkplätze hat es am Aussichtsturm neben der Kneipe genug.

Mir ist das Ganze in meiner momentanen Verfassung zu viel, zumal wir am nächsten Tag noch zu einer mehrtägigen Tour aufbrechen wollen (trockenes Wetter vorausgesetzt) Die Neusseser treten rein wie die Bekloppten. So n 25er Schnitt ist bei denen Usus. Habs letztes Jahr mal genießen dürfen. Da hatten wir allerdings schon 70 km durch den Spessart gedreht und uns dann kurz entschlossen denen angeschlossen. Musste irgendwann abbrechen, aufm Zahnfleisch im Gasthaus Bayrische Schanz eingerollt und erst mal zur Nahrungsaufnahme übergegangen.

Je nach Wettervorhersage kann es sein, daß Bikeholic am Donnerstag nicht mitfährt da die Mehrtagestour vorgeht und wir eventuell am Donnerstag zu dieser starten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (19. Mai 2009)

Hi, ich wollt mich nochmal kurz melden und mich bei Euch verabschieden. Ich habe die Liebe zum Tanzen entdeckt:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zkcblnAfi9Y"]YouTube - BRASILIANE BALLANO MOSTRANDO LE MUTANDINE,E UN BALLO PER FARE ARRAPARE LE PERSONE[/ame]


----------



## wissefux (19. Mai 2009)

@lupo : alles gute noch nachträglich zum burzeltag


----------



## Bikeholic (20. Mai 2009)

ghost48 schrieb:


> @Bikeholic
> 
> Wie kommst du denn am Donnerstag von Hanau zum Startpunkt? Mich kitzelt es ja schon aber so früh starten ist echt krass....
> Andererseits sind die Angebote für alternative Touren am Donnerstag auch recht mager.


 
Chaotenkind hat Deine Frage ja schon beantwortet. Habe gestern nochmal mit dem Guide gesprochen, der mich informierte, dass es Punkt 7h am Fernblick los geht. Die Höhenmeter werden wohl tendenziell unterschritten. Kommt halt mit auf die Mitfahrer und deren Kondition an (dies aber ohne Gewähr).

Also wenn Du magst ....


----------



## Chaotenkind (20. Mai 2009)

> Erdi01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > also das dürft Ihr auch gern nochmal wiederholen, auf dem Hohen war ich bislang nur mit dem Renner.
> ...


 
Jaa, auf jeden Fall!
Hoherodskopf sind wir den Südbahnradweg hin und den Vulkanradweg zurück. Schon mal so als Orientierung.
Deine Marathonrunde im Spessart wird von uns bestimmt gerne mal mitgenommen. 
Nach dem Urlaub. Am 30sten gehts ab nach Lanzarote zum radeln.


----------



## Google (22. Mai 2009)

Hallo allerseits

erster Praxisbericht zum Phenom SL, also nicht der Gel. Bin das Teil schon gestern bei ner Familienfahrt und heute im Gelände für 50 Km gefahren. Erstes Fazit: Wundsein im Dammbereich gehört der Vergangenheit an  Man sitzt tatsächlich so wie es sein soll, ohne Druck in der Mitte. Die Schaumstoffpolsterung reicht völlig aus, der Gel muß nicht sein 

Gegenüber meinem alten Sattel nochmal 100 Gramm gespart (213 gr) 

Für den Ottonormalhintern ist der 143er sicherlich der Richtige, Chaotenkind könnte es aber sicherlich mit dem kleineren wagen 

Ansonsten wars heute ne schöne, geschmeidige Tour   Ein gutes Gefühl wenn sich Mensch und Maschine im guten Zustand befinden  faker hatte noch angerufen aber der hats wohl nicht so richtig gescheckt, ich war schon lange unterwegs  Wie lief es eigentlich gestern Dominik?

Zum Spessartweg: Wir sehen uns am Sonntag 

Grüße

Google


----------



## drinkandbike (22. Mai 2009)

@[email protected]  hab ich doch gesagt! Viel Spass damit.


----------



## theobviousfaker (22. Mai 2009)

Gestern liefs für mich leider sehr bescheiden 
Wir (IronShit und ich) sind diesmal vorher die Strecke abgefahren - astrein! Eine richtige Waldstrecke, Start und Ziel über WABs, hinten der actionreiche Teil über technische Trails, mit kleineren und einem großen Baumstamm im Weg, Spitzkehren, ne Menge rutschiger Wurzeln, wirklich geil also! Das Schlammloch durfte natürlich nicht fehlen. Da hab ich mich einmal fast hingelegt weil plötzlich eine natürlich völlig glitschige Wurzel aus dem Boden blitzte.
Nun im Rennen selbst war ich dann von Anfang an total Platt, das Feld hat mich überholt und nach einer halben Runde hat mich schon die nächste Startgruppe eingeholt. In der letzten Runde dann das Desaster, ein Krampf nach dem Schlammloch  was für ein Anfängerfehler.
Da hat mich dann noch einer aus meiner Gruppe überholt und damit wurde ich dann Vorletzter, achter von neun. 
IronShit hats krachen lassen, fünfter!  Und eine Runde mehr als ich 

Drei oder vier Runden bin ich mit ner Frau direkt hinter mir gefahren aber in der letzten Runde hat sie mich dann stehen lassen. Im Ziel hab ich sie nicht mehr gesehen, hätt mich gern fürs "psychische anschieben" bedankt.


----------



## Google (22. Mai 2009)

drinkandbike schrieb:


> @[email protected]  hab ich doch gesagt! Viel Spass damit.


Vor allem nochmal Danke für die gute (auch telefonische) Beratung. Das hat mich dann auch gleich zum Bestellen animiert, so dass ich Dein freundliches Angebot den Sattel mal zu testen, gar nicht mehr beanspruchen mußte 


theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Drei oder vier Runden bin ich mit ner Frau direkt hinter mir gefahren


 Hinter Dir gefahren Du warst also zu Zweit? einmal der Ehrgeizige, Willensstarke vorne und der Zerstörte dahinter? 

Dominik, mach Dir nix draus. Man ist nicht immer gleich gut drauf. Mit der Zeit wird man immer besser.

Ich freu mich schon auf Schotten  Natürlich warten wir aufeinander und trinken nach dem Rennen noch einen wohlverdienten, gemeinsamen Schoppen  Wer vor mir reinkommt kriegt einen ausgegeben! Das wäre schon mal IronShit  Beim Rest schaun mer mal


----------



## theobviousfaker (22. Mai 2009)

Ich mach mir da auch nich so viel draus  War die letzten zwei Wochen auch im Stress und hab mich nicht so toll gefühlt, da war das Ergebnis nicht verwunderlich  Bis zum nächsten Rennen der Serie sinds jetzt sowieso noch drei Monate, dazwischen kommen jetzt die ganzen Marathons.


----------



## Erdi01 (22. Mai 2009)

*@Faker*, Strecke ist freigegeben 

*@Google*, überlege ob ich Sonntag wieder direkt mit und bei Dir starte, komme ja eh quasi vor Deiner Haustür vorbei. Wann müßt ich den bei Dir sein? 

Sehe hier teils Wetterprognosen für Sonntag die sehen nicht sooo dolle aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (22. Mai 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Sehe hier teils Wetterprognosen für Sonntag die sehen nicht sooo dolle aus


Meinst Du 

* Diese ​*
oder​
*Jene ​*

Nix gibts! Es wird net gejammert sondern *GEFAHREN!!!* 

Wenn Du 9:10 Uhr da bist reicht das aus.

Grüße

Google


----------



## FunMan (22. Mai 2009)

Moin,
Ich hoffe Ihr habt Spaß?

[Werbung rauseditiert]



wünsche euch noch gute fahrt


----------



## theobviousfaker (22. Mai 2009)

Du bist ja n Spaßvogel. Beitrag als Spam gemeldet!


----------



## Erdi01 (22. Mai 2009)

*@Google*, ach ich suche doch nur ne Ausrede nicht fahren zu müssen  OK, *Sonn*dach bei Dir 



theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Du bist ja n Spaßvogel. Beitrag als Spam gemeldet!



wenn der wenigstens günstig wäre ...


----------



## theobviousfaker (22. Mai 2009)

An alle GPSler die in Schotten mitfahren wollen: In den Teilnahmebedingungen steht, dass man keine GPS-Geräte mitführen darf.  Weiß da jemand mehr als ich? Mir fällt auch beim besten Willen nicht ein warum man sowas verbieten sollte. Ist doch kein Orientierungsrennnen..?

Erdi: Du interpretierst die Vorhersage falsch. Die Sonne wird dich so stark braten, dass du glaubst dich hätt der Blitz getroffen.


----------



## Google (24. Mai 2009)

Tipp: Einschmieren nicht vergessen!


----------



## Sakir (24. Mai 2009)

moin moin

ich hab schlechte Nachricht.... 

die letzten 2 Tage war ich im Garten am rumwerkeln....
wie das halt ist, wenn man einen Garten hat 

allerdings habe ich dabei nicht so sehr auf die Sonne geachtet
und bei der arbeit fällt einem die Sonne auch nicht so auf...
erst Abends und dann Nachts, wenn man vor lauter Schmerzen 
nicht schlafen kann und sich die Haut in kl. Stücken von den 
Schultern löst 

sorry, ich bin nicht in der Lage ein Shirt zu tragen, schon gar nicht einen Rucksack etc.

ich muss leider meinen Platz freigeben und hoffe das ggf noch ein anderer
einspringt....

Grüße der Michael


----------



## Google (24. Mai 2009)

Mensch, Du machst aber auch Sachen! Na dann mal gute Besserung!. Ich möchte nicht mit Dir tauschen 

Ich glaube nicht, dass so kurzfristig noch einer aufspringt, macht nix. Ne kleinere Gruppe fährt sich meist besser.

So, mach mich mal langsam fertig


----------



## Erdi01 (24. Mai 2009)

*@frank*, ich bin 5 Minuten später bei Dir. Bis gleich ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (24. Mai 2009)

Juhu, zu Hause !!!

Jungs, es war mir ein unvergessliches Erlebnis mit Euch zu Touren 

*Mein "Hält" des Monats: Die Bahn *


----------



## Chaotenkind (25. Mai 2009)

> Google schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Für den Ottonormalhintern ist der 143er sicherlich der Richtige, Chaotenkind könnte es aber sicherlich mit dem kleineren wagen
> ...


----------



## Google (25. Mai 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *Mein "Hält" des Monats: Die Bahn *


 Alles in allem war der *Bahnhorror *das *"Salz in der Suppe"* 

Bilder folgen noch, mal schauen wann ich es die Woche schaffe. Würde mich freuen, wenn alle anderen auch die Bilder zur Verfügung stellen könnten 

Hier auch schon mal der Last-Minute Eintrag für die Donnerstagstour:


*Lockere Geländetour am Donnerstag​*
Die Geschwindigkeit wird moderat sein, für eine Feierabendrunde kommen aber relativ gut Hm und Km zusammen. Es geht LOCKER! über den Hahnenkamm und den Fernblick und zurück...Habe ich eigentlich schon erwähnt, dass die Tour locker wird? 


Grüße

Google


----------



## x-rossi (25. Mai 2009)

moinmoin,

wenigstens habe ich die nacht gut geschlafen 

die gruppe war cool, die tour ... naja. die touren, die ich nicht mehr fahren werde häufen sich irgendwie. der eselsweg war recht identisch zum spessartweg1. wie der spessartweg2 sein soll, möchte ich eigentlich gar nicht mehr wissen 

unbedingt möchte ich jedoch nochmal den ersten teil des vogesenweges von darmstadt bis nach heppenheim fahren, und wenn es terminlich irgendwie hinhaut, mit ghost zusammen den rennsteig. die beiden touren wären für den ein oder anderen sicher ebenfals ein positives erlebnis


----------



## Google (25. Mai 2009)

Muß noch Einen nachschieben:

Und am kommenden WE ist wieder was längeres geplant  Ich greif dem Erdi01 mal vor und infomiere, das von seiner Seite eventuell ein Odenwaldcross *"Soft" *nach Heidelberg geplant ist. Ab Dietzenbach (gut mit der S-Bahn zu erreichen), so um die 120 Km mit circa 1800 Hm....nehm ich mal an. Rückfahrt wahrscheinlich wieder mit der Bahn . Der Tag ist noch nicht klar.

@[email protected] Falls Du mit willst, ich hab noch Platz im Auto. 

Und wenns mit dem Cross nicht klappt, kann ich von meiner Seite den Eselsweg anbieten oder die BED (*B*irkenhainer/(ein Stück)*E*selsweg/Dr. *D*egen Weg), sofern das Wetter stimmt.

@[email protected] Wars so schlimm? Also ich fand die Tour klasse wenn man mal von den Bahnwidrigkeiten absieht. Das fahre ich sicherlich wieder. Wann bist Du dennn den Eselsweg gefahren?

Vogesenweg bin ich dabei  Allerdings komplett.  Die jetzt geplanten Touren, siehe oben, verstehe ich als Aufbau für den Vogesenweg  Rennsteig intweressiert mich auch. Allerdings muß ich da meine Madame bearbeiten. Wann wollt Ihr denn da hin und wie lange?


----------



## x-rossi (25. Mai 2009)

@ Google: der spessartweg war nicht so mein ding. mag sein, dass er irgendwann mal schöner war, aber aktuell hat er echt viele forstmobil spuren. der eselsweg ist ja ähnlich beschaffen. den bin ich 2006 oder 2007 mit ein paar hanauer wölfen gefahren. also für mich persönlich haben diese drei weitwanderwege im spessart keine dollen highlights 

für den vogesenweg würde ich dann vorschlagen, dass sich die gruppe im notfall auf der halbzeit in heppenheim teilen kann, wenn wer ab dort mit der bahn wieder heim möchte 

zum rennsteig sollte sich ghost genauer mitteilen. sollte mitte juni/mitte juli stattfinden, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. dauert in der regel fr/sa/so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (25. Mai 2009)

Ich fand den Spessartweg1 auch nicht so dolle. Spätestens wenn man den Aufwand betrachtet um zum Start zu kommen - Bahnfart und deren Kosten - hat er sich damit für mich erledigt.
Natürlich war das aber alles gestern trotzdem ein Abenteuer, dass ich im Nachhinein auch nicht missen möchte - war ja doch irgendwie geil. Gehört wohl zu der leicht masochistischen Einstellungen eines Mountainbikers dazu 

Mein "Hält" des Tages war nicht die Bahn, sondern der kräftige Herr vom "Wanderverein hellblaue T-Shits"  
Für alle nicht-Mitfahrer: Nachdem wir von der Bahn in Haigenbrücken (Arsch der Welt) ausgesetzt wurden wegen Oberleitungsschadens und ich also über den Bahnsteig Richtung Vorplatz auf dem Radel rollte hat mich der nette Herr mit hochrotem Kopf schreiend von der Seite angeschissen: Ich solle doch vom Rad absteigen wie ein normaler Mensch, man könne sein Rad doch auch mal schieben, und überhaupt: "Diese Deppen die mit dem Rad die Natur zerstören und dann nichtmal Zeit haben zu schieben"  Laut meinen Mitfahrern hab ich ziemlich doof aus der Wäsche geschaut. Passiert nunmal wenn einem so viel geballte Dummheit entgegenschreit.
Von Haigenbrücken sind wir dann "spontan" 25km nach Aschaffenburg über die Landstraße, zum Glück gings nach der ersten Steigung quasi nur noch bergab...

Fotos werden nachgeliefert im Laufe des Tages.


----------



## HelixBonus (25. Mai 2009)

Mein Highlight war neben dem Herzinfakt gefährdeten älteren Herrn aber auch Mr. Downhill in Gemünden und der Kerl mit dem 60 kg Reiserad....


----------



## HelixBonus (25. Mai 2009)

Ich greif jetzt auch gleich mal das Thema Rennsteig auf!

Ich habe mir das WE vom 19. bis 21.6. vorgestellt. Dabei erfolgt die Anreise von FFM/Hanau/... mit der Bahn. Ich bin mit X-Rossi das letzte Mal bis Kahl mit dem Rad gefahren und von dort mit dem Bayernticket für knappe 30 Eur nach Naila. Der Freitag ist zur Anreise nötig da man mit dem Zug ca. 5-5,5 Stunden unterwegs ist. In Naila gibt's erst mal lecker Kuchen und danach die ca 10 km Fahrt (mit geilem Downhill ) nach Blankenstein, dem Ausgangspunkt des Rennsteiges. Dort wird bei meine Leuten übernachtet (max zusätzlich 4 Personen) und es gibt erfahrungsgemäß ein ordentliches Abendbrot/Frühstück. Kosten tut das natürlich nix!

Am Samstag geht die erste Etappe dann über 110 km nach Oberhof und am Sonntag die restliche Strecke (ca 70 km) nach Hörschel bzw Eisenach. Von dort aus mit dem IC in 2 Stunden nach Frankfurt. Planmäßig Ankunft dort gegen 20 Uhr.

Gesamtkosten betragen im worst case 150 Eur/Person.

Kurzer Reisebericht unter
Tag 1
und
Tag 2

Maximale Gruppengröße 5 Personen!


----------



## theobviousfaker (25. Mai 2009)

Ich möchte mich natürlich für den Rennsteig vormerken lassen 
Vorrausgesetzt ich krieg bis dahin meinen Steuersatz und kann das Epic vorher trailig im Taunus einfahren, damit auch alle Schrauben sitzen.

Ich bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher ob die Distanz und Höhenmeter durchhalte aber es ist ja noch ein wenig Zeit bis dahin. 
Das heißt für mich: Mehr zwangsausruhen und dafür arbeiten um die Kohle zusammenzukriegen


----------



## IronShit (25. Mai 2009)

war schon nen lustiger ausflug gestern, wobei die Bahnfahrt tatsächlich nochmals i-tüpfelchen ausgemacht hat. der darauf folgende Rennradartige Abschnitt nach AB war dann doch auch nochmal ganz nett...und dazu hab ich echt mal wieder ne Menge gelernt, vom richtigen Rucksack aufziehen, zum Knacken der Sattelstütze und schließlich krönender Weise noch, wie nen Hinterrad richtig eingebaut wird...nächste mal wirds besser...versprochen!

Als Faker dem netten Mann vom Wanderverein gegenüber stand würd ich eher sagen, dass er ein wenig verständnislos - fragend drein blickte, was die ganze Szene noch vollends abgerundet hat und die Sinnlosigkeit dessen betonte was dieser Typ von sich gab...

Am kommenden Wochenende nach *Heidelberg* wäre ich auch mit von der Partie, sofern mir nix dazwischen kommt. 

Und auch *Rennsteig* hätte ich auch lust, würde die Woche aber nochmal fest zusagen..

Da bleibt noch die Frage nach *Schotten* wer würde denn im Bus mitfahren wollen? Und was würdet ihr zahlen?  Bilder uns Infos zum Bus gibt's hier Schreibt einfach mal ne PN, dann können wir das denke ich auch klar machen...

so far..freu mich auf pics...
m


----------



## IronShit (25. Mai 2009)

noch ne frage an die jenigen, die mit nem* Deuter Race oder Race X* Rucksack unterwegs sind. Passt da ne 3l Blase rein? Habe Angaben nur über 2l gefunden...


----------



## Google (25. Mai 2009)

ghost48 schrieb:


> Mein Highlight war neben dem Herzinfakt gefährdeten älteren Herrn aber auch Mr. Downhill in Gemünden und der Kerl mit dem 60 kg Reiserad....


 Und was ist mit den Akteuren:

weibliche Durchsage: "Beim nächsten Halt bitte alles aussteigen, für den Schienenersatzverkehr ist gesorgt"
männliche Durchsage: "Bitte alle wieder einsteigen, wir fahren noch ein bisserl weiter" 
30 Minuten später weibliche Durchsage: "Für den Schienenersatzverkehr ist gesorgt, die Fahrradmitnahme ist gewährleistet"
männliche Durchsage nach dem alle ausgestiegen sind: "Die Weiterfahrt nach Frankfurt ist noch nicht geklärt"
Bahnbeamtin in Heigenbrücken in die Menge rufend: " ich bitte um Ihre Aufmerksamkeit! Ich kann Ihnen hiermit versichern, daß Sie in 15 Minuten weitere Informationen erhalten!" 

Morgens im Zug: "Nächster Halt "Kahlmein"....Hääää 

Und was is mit der Blonden  



IronShit schrieb:


> Als Faker dem netten Mann vom Wanderverein gegenüber stand würd ich eher sagen, dass er ein wenig verständnislos - fragend drein blickte, was die ganze Szene noch vollends abgerundet hat und die Sinnlosigkeit dessen betonte was dieser Typ von sich gab...


 Gut das ich nix mitbekommen hab. Ich werde da auch immer so schnell Assi 


IronShit schrieb:


> Da bleibt noch die Frage nach *Schotten* wer würde denn im Bus mitfahren wollen? Und was würdet ihr zahlen?  Bilder uns Infos zum Bus gibt's hier


 Ei ich würde auch mit, wenn der zusätzliche Halt nix ausmacht. Dann wirds günstiger.

@[email protected] Ojehh, das ganze WE. Da muß ich mal schauen wie daheim die Stimmung ist.... 

Grüße

Google


----------



## HelixBonus (25. Mai 2009)

IronShit schrieb:


> noch ne frage an die jenigen, die mit nem* Deuter Race oder Race X* Rucksack unterwegs sind. Passt da ne 3l Blase rein? Habe Angaben nur über 2l gefunden...



In meinen Race geht grade so ne 2l Camelbakblase rein - aber auch nicht wirklich gut.

Erdi hat nen Raxe X...


----------



## x-rossi (25. Mai 2009)

ghost48 schrieb:


> In meinen Race geht grade so ne 2l Camelbakblase rein - aber auch nicht wirklich gut.
> 
> Erdi hat nen Raxe X...


die frage ist ja auch, ob die 2l für 30 km und 35 °C reichen? ich denke schon  

-

@ schotten: ich wäre dabei.

@ rennsteig: da muss ich in der firma mal abtasten, wie die stärke der belegschaft ist. wir kämpfen gerade auf dem zahnfleisch. und dann noch, ob basti da auch mal mit möchte. 5 leute sind nämlich fix zusammen.

@ odw-x: samstags muss ich arbeiten.


----------



## Erdi01 (25. Mai 2009)

ghost48 schrieb:


> Erdi hat nen Raxe X...



.. ich habe nen X  Tatsache, steht drauf. Jedenfalls passen da auch nur 2 Ltr. rein.

Eure Bekanntschaft mit dem "Wandersman" habe ich auch nicht mitbekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (26. Mai 2009)

heute ist übrigens anmeldeschluss für die deuter betsellungen


----------



## HelixBonus (26. Mai 2009)

Ich bräuchte 2 Blinkdioden - Kleinvieh macht auch Mist! 

Meine Fotos vom Sonntag:

Spessartweg 1 24.5.09


----------



## x-rossi (26. Mai 2009)

ghost48 schrieb:


> 2 Blinkdioden


alles klar, ist im warenkorb ^^

-

so, letzte chance! ich muss jetzt auf arbeit und bin erst wieder gegen 20:00 daheim. und dann werde ich schnell bestellen. wer dann noch nicht hat, der möchte auch nicht.


----------



## Google (26. Mai 2009)

Und hier meine Fotos : http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157618744345551/


----------



## x-rossi (26. Mai 2009)

schöne landschaft


----------



## Hüby (26. Mai 2009)

Stichwort schöne Landschaft hät ich auch noch was vom Sonntag...


----------



## Hüby (26. Mai 2009)

ah ja jetz... sorry


----------



## x-rossi (26. Mai 2009)

nochmal zum thema schotten und dem gps-verbot 

wie soll ich mir denn das rennen einteilen wenn ich nicht weiß, wieviele kilometer es noch bis da- und dahin sind? der edge ist ja irgendwie sonst ja auch nur ein normaler "tacho", eben mit dieser zusatzfunktion


----------



## HelixBonus (27. Mai 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> nochmal zum thema schotten und dem gps-verbot
> 
> wie soll ich mir denn das rennen einteilen wenn ich nicht weiß, wieviele kilometer es noch bis da- und dahin sind?



Einteilen??? Einfach Vollgas fahren!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (27. Mai 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> nochmal zum thema schotten und dem gps-verbot


Jo, hab ich ja auch schon erwähnt. Irgendwie nicht ganz zeitgemäß..


----------



## Chaotenkind (27. Mai 2009)

Wirklich zweimal schöne Landschaften!

Und die von Google fotographierte ist so formatfüllend!


----------



## Google (27. Mai 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> schöne landschaft


 Joh,, das finde ich auch. Und da wir vorwiegend durch schöne landschaften durch sind, fand ich persönlich die Tour sehr schön. Zu diesem Thema schiebe ich jetzt den Post nach, den ich dann doch nicht abgeschickt hatte:

Mal im Ernst: Die Geschmäcker sind eben verschieden. Mir haben gestern die malerischen, kleinen Täler und Örtchen gut gefallen, der neue Ausblick auf die grasgrünen Landschaften des tiefen Spessarts. Wenn uns der Wald auf Anhöhen/Wiesen mit Fernblick ausgespuckt hatte, fand ich das gestern besonders erlebenswert. Klar machen mir technische Passagen auch Spass.ein bisserl reicht mir aber auch schon, Hauptsache Natur erleben. Ich glaub Du brauchst mehr Herausforderungen mehr Adrenalinkick??

Ich bin wohl der klassische Tourer. Wenn ich nicht irgendwann daheim sein müsste oder an meine körperlichen Grenzen stieße, würde ich wohl ewig durch den Spessart/Odenwald oder Taunus fahren und mich mit Glückshormonen zuschütten. Die Landschaft ist auch das was mich am meisten am Alpencross reizt. Natürlich reizt das ungemein mehr wenn man auf vorwiegend auf Trails durch die Alpen fährtweils Spass macht und landschaftlich schöner ist als auf Schotterwegen zu fahren

@[email protected] Klar, wenn wir zeitlich zusammenfinden, kann die eine Gruppe ja in Heppenheim zurück fahren und die, die wollen, fahren weiter. Gute Idee. Evtl. wird die Weiterfahrgruppe aber verständlicherweise eine langsamere Reisegeschwindigkeit bevorzugen wollen?

Sacht mal wieviel Höhenmeter haben wir denn nach den unfreiwilligen Kilometern insgesamt absolviert ? 

@Hü[email protected] Wo wurde denn das Bild gemacht?

@Thema [email protected] Ich hab mir immer die markanten Punkte auf ein Zettelchen notiert und auf den Lenker gebabbt, ZB. 5 Km= 250 Hm, 15 Km= 330 Hm 25 Km=Versorgung....Da wußte ich immer was vor mir kam und wo ich in etwa bin. Da konnte ich mir dann aussuchen ob ich zwischen den Steigungen mal tief durchatme und jetzt Gas geben kann. Reicht doch 

Können wir alles kurzfristig, auch wegen des Autos, entscheiden ob wir fahren oder nicht? Ich habe noch immer keine Bock bei schlechtem Wetter zu starten

Grüße

Google


----------



## x-rossi (27. Mai 2009)

Google schrieb:


> @Thema [email protected] Ich hab mir immer die markanten Punkte auf ein Zettelchen notiert und auf den Lenker gebabbt, ZB. 5 Km= 250 Hm, 15 Km= 330 Hm 25 Km=Versorgung....Da wußte ich immer was vor mir kam und wo ich in etwa bin. Da konnte ich mir dann aussuchen ob ich zwischen den Steigungen mal tief durchatme und jetzt Gas geben kann. Reicht doch


und woher weiß ich bei welchem kilometer ich gerade bin, wenn ich den edge nicht dabei haben darf


----------



## Kedi (27. Mai 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> und woher weiß ich bei welchem kilometer ich gerade bin, wenn ich den edge nicht dabei haben darf



Mit einem einfachen Tacho  ?


----------



## Chaotenkind (27. Mai 2009)

> Google schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hier auch schon mal der Last-Minute Eintrag für die Donnerstagstour:
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirkbalzer (27. Mai 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> .. ich habe nen X  Tatsache, steht drauf. Jedenfalls passen da auch nur 2 Ltr. rein.
> 
> Eure Bekanntschaft mit dem "Wandersman" habe ich auch nicht mitbekommen



3L passen in den *Race X Air* oder *Race EXP Air* 
siehe da: Deuter Katalog


----------



## Hüby (27. Mai 2009)

@Google
würd mal sagen das gehört noch zum Hahnenkamm....
hat mir Climax gezeigt...


----------



## x-rossi (27. Mai 2009)

ich hab keinen tacho


----------



## Google (27. Mai 2009)

Dann fahr doch bei ghost oder IronShit einfach mit *hechel* 

@Hü[email protected] Da hinten im Eck vom Hahnenkamm bin ich bisher wenig unterwegs gewesen. Das ist dann wohl der Steinbruch 

@[email protected] Dann lass uns mal gaanz locker die Höhenmeter hochpushen 

Grüße

Google


----------



## Hüby (27. Mai 2009)

Steinbruch   also auf dem Schild stand baden verboten...


----------



## Climax_66 (27. Mai 2009)

Quarzit Bruch um genau zu sein.
liegt ca. 150m rechts neben den steilen Abfahrt Trails.
Auf der Brückener Seite.
Insider nennen die Abfahrt: "Stamich hinne nab"


----------



## x-rossi (27. Mai 2009)

ghost48 schrieb:


> Ich greif jetzt auch gleich mal das Thema Rennsteig auf!
> 
> Ich habe mir das WE vom 19. bis 21.6. vorgestellt. Gesamtkosten betragen im worst case 150 Eur/Person. Maximale Gruppengröße 5 Personen!


basti hat heut maximal zugesagt


----------



## theobviousfaker (27. Mai 2009)

Foddos vom Sonntach


----------



## Erdi01 (28. Mai 2009)

Moin,



Google schrieb:


> vorwiegend durch schöne landschaften ... die Tour ... die malerischen, kleinen Täler und Örtchen ... der neue Ausblick auf die grasgrünen Landschaften des tiefen Spessarts. Wenn uns der Wald auf Anhöhen/Wiesen mit Fernblick ausgespuckt hatte, fand ich das gestern besonders erlebenswert. ... Hauptsache Natur erleben.



Das hatt er sicher aus nem Prospekt des Touristikverbandes Main-Spessart abgeschrieben. Klingt zumindest so  Aber recht hatt er  Ich würde auch mal den Spessartweg 2 unter die Stellen nehmen. Der starten übrigens in ... Heigenbrücken 



> Sacht mal wieviel Höhenmeter haben wir denn nach den unfreiwilligen Kilometern insgesamt absolviert ?


Gute 1600 wovon 200 auf die Extratour ab Heigenbrücken entfallen. Wir sind von Heigenbrücken rüber zur B26 dann über Hain - Laufach - Frohnhofen - Hösbach nach AB. Auch wenn den Meisten die "Rennereinlage" und Schußfahrt nach AB gefallen hatt, haben wir zeit- und helligkeitsbedingt den mit Abstand beschi*** Weg genommen! Da hätten wir tausend bessere und schönere nehmen können, aber um die _... malerischen, kleinen Täler und Örtchen ... _ging es in dem Moment ja nicht, sonder nur um Die Bahn kommt ...  Fragt sich nur wann in Heigenbrücken was ankam  

Übrigens: Schöne Bilder habt Ihr da gemacht


----------



## Erdi01 (28. Mai 2009)

*@dirkbalzer*, ein Dietzebacher  

*@K13*, sage mal Eure Wiesbadener Platten Tour letztes Jahr, was hatt die für ein Charakter? Überlege gerade mir Deinen Track ab Start Dietzenbach umzustricken, ich will dieses Jahr auch noch auf die Platte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kedi (28. Mai 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> ich hab keinen tacho






Google schrieb:


> Dann fahr doch bei ghost oder IronShit einfach mit *hechel*
> 
> Grüße
> Google




Oder frag deine Mitfahrer links/rechts  . 
Oder in Herz, Atmung, Beine hineinhören  und Vollgas auf und davon  .


----------



## x-rossi (28. Mai 2009)

wenn da überhaupt ein paar frundliche biker rechts/links auftauchen ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





aarghh! irgendwie werde ich das ding schon schmuggeln. vielleicht wickel ich es in alupapier und steck es mir als brötchen erst mal ins trikot


----------



## Google (28. Mai 2009)

Eisbären sind ehrlich und beschei§§en net 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ausserdem ist zu befürchten, dass Du mal schnell das "Brötchen" bei Deinem Hungerpotential tatsächlich in den Mund steckst. Wäre doch echt schade um das gute Stück. Und:....Die Dinger sollen noch schwerer verdaulich als bananen sein


----------



## x-rossi (28. Mai 2009)

ach, das wird schon irgendwie ^^


----------



## sipaq (28. Mai 2009)

Jungs, steht der Termin heute Abend um 17 Uhr noch? Wenn ja, wuerde ich mich Euch heute gerne anschliessen sofern ich das Druckhaus finde und es nicht in Stroemen regnet. Will endlich mal den Spessart kennenlernen...


----------



## Chaotenkind (28. Mai 2009)

> sipaq schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Jungs, steht der Termin heute Abend um 17 Uhr noch? Wenn ja, wuerde ich mich Euch heute gerne anschliessen sofern ich das Druckhaus finde und es nicht in Stroemen regnet. Will endlich mal den Spessart kennenlernen...


 
Bis jetzt schon! Noch ist es trocken!

Druckhaus ist ne Kneipe am Mainufer. Nähe Villa Stockum (piekfeines Hotel). Unter der Brücke der B43a über den Main zwischen Hanau-Steinheim und Klein-Auheim ist ein Parkplatz (erreichbar über die Straße "Steinheimer Vorstadt"). Von da aus sind es ca. 100 m auf dem Mainuferweg in nördlicher Richtung zum Druckhaus.
Wenn Du per Rad anreisen willst, immer flußaufwärts...


----------



## sipaq (28. Mai 2009)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Druckhaus ist ne Kneipe am Mainufer. Nähe Villa Stockum (piekfeines Hotel). Unter der Brücke der B43a über den Main zwischen Hanau-Steinheim und Klein-Auheim ist ein Parkplatz (erreichbar über die Straße "Steinheimer Vorstadt"). Von da aus sind es ca. 100 m auf dem Mainuferweg in nördlicher Richtung zum Druckhaus.
> Wenn Du per Rad anreisen willst, immer flußaufwärts...


Mist, mir ist jetzt doch was dazwischengekommen. 

Aber aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben.


----------



## Google (28. Mai 2009)

@Garmin...öhm Erdi01, was macht Dein Gebrechen? Wirds was am WE?

@[email protected] Ich fahre auf alle Fälle was Langes, bevorzugt der Samstag, Montag ginge auch wenns sein muß. Falls der Erdi01 net kann, werde ich kurzfristig Eselsweg oder die BED-Tour anbieten, sofern net noch eine gute Alternative im Thread gepostet wird. 

Grüzi

Google


----------



## Chaotenkind (28. Mai 2009)

Ich werde auf jeden Fall auch was langes am WE und am Montag und die nächsten zwei Wochen fahren.
Mal sehen, was Lanzarote so für Strecken zu bieten hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (28. Mai 2009)

Google schrieb:


> @Garmin...öhm Erdi01, was macht Dein Gebrechen? Wirds was am WE?
> Google



Frank, momentan geht's meinen Knie noch nicht so, dass ich ruhigen Gewissens für Samstag den ODW-X anbieten kann Ich habe gedanklich jetzt auf Montag verschoben, bis dahin sind's noch ein paar Tage mehr und bin mir eigentlich recht sicher, dass es dann gehen müßte.


----------



## Google (29. Mai 2009)

Volker, lass mir da mal nix anbrennen und geb Deinem Knie genug Zeit. Du machst ja schon ziemlich lange damit rum, vielleicht wäre mal ärztlicher Rat angebracht. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass das Kniegelenk ne Weile stabilisiert werden muß.

Zum Montag Ich muß jetzt doch leider passen. Meine bessere Hälfte hatte aus dem "am liebsten Samstag oder Montag" den Samstag festgemacht und gerade gestern den Pfingstmontag verplant  Soory Volker!

Na ja, wenigstens den Vogesenweg werden wir sicher gemeinsam hinbekommen 


@[email protected] Hat den wer am Samstag Zeit und Lust Die BED-Tour zu fahren? Birkenhainer und das Stück Eselsweg bis zum Engländer bekomme ich hin. Die weitere Rundfahrt über den Doktor-Degen-Weg bin ich noch nicht gefahren, sie ist aber ausgeschildert. Startzeit wäre so 10:30 Uhr Druckhaus in Hanau. Ich schätze so um die 1400 Hm und 90-100 KM. 

Wenn sich im Thread bis heuteabend niemand outet, fahre ich meine "Wittgenbornrennerrunde".

Grüße

Google


----------



## Google (29. Mai 2009)

@[email protected] Wegen des Eisbärentrikots. Du hast es glaube ich gar nicht mitbekommen, dass Erdi01 Dir ein Trikot ausleihen würde.Ich weiß halt nur net wie Ihr das mit der Übergabe händeln könnt  Vielleicht könnt Ihr Euch mal kurzschliessen.

@[email protected] Trägst Du jetzt definitif das Trikot (wegen Deiner Bedenken mit dem IBC)? Ich hab ja noch eins für Dich reserviert. Wenn nicht, könnte ich es an ghost weiter reichen (Trikots fallen klein aus ) Als weiterer, möglicher Verleiher hat sich ja RedRum gemeldet, wo auch "M" gut passen würde. Allerdings weiß ich da auch net wie die Übergabe aus "Urberach" klappen könnte 

Grüße

Google


----------



## x-rossi (29. Mai 2009)

wie kommen wir jetzt überhaupt nach schotten?


----------



## theobviousfaker (29. Mai 2009)

Schaue er in seinen PN-Kasten 

Das Trikot kannst du an ghost mitgeben sofern er denn noch mitfährt. Ansonsten entscheid ich dann spontan wenns kein Aufwand ist. Bin so an meine Merinoshirts gewöhnt, die tragen sich bei dem Wetter 100 mal besser als Kunstfasern. Aber vielleicht packt mich dann der Teamgeist 

War gerade bei Masseur. Er fasste an meine HWS, "Oh... was für ein Wirbelsalat!" Dann hat er noch ein paar verdrehte in der LWS gefunden.. insgesamt sicherlich 7 oder 8. Ich fühl mich wie neu geboren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Und so bin ich ein Jahr lang rumgelaufen


----------



## HelixBonus (29. Mai 2009)

Melde mich wegen tropfender Gabel für Schotten ab...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (29. Mai 2009)

Schade das es nicht klappt Oliver 


Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Hat den wer am Samstag Zeit und Lust Die BED-Tour zu fahren? Birkenhainer und das Stück Eselsweg bis zum Engländer bekomme ich hin. Die weitere Rundfahrt über den Doktor-Degen-Weg bin ich noch nicht gefahren, sie ist aber ausgeschildert. Startzeit wäre so 10:30 Uhr Druckhaus in Hanau. Ich schätze so um die 1400 Hm und 90-100 KM.


Aktueller Sachstand: Lanzelot fährt die BED-Tour mit. 10:30 Uhr Druckhaus bleibt, näheres heute abend falls noch wer mit will.

Grüße

Google


----------



## Google (29. Mai 2009)

Soooo....Hier noch der Last-Minute-Eintrag für die morgige Tour mit näheren Details. Wir fahren mal die andere Richtung  Von Kahl gehts über dem Hahnenkamm zum Engländer und über die Birkenhainer zurück. Hab noch einen alten Eintrag von mir gefunden und wieder aktiviert:

*D E B - T O U R​*
Dann vielleicht bis Morgen 

Grüße

Google


----------



## theobviousfaker (29. Mai 2009)

Wollte erst mitfahren, kann leider doch nicht. Gute Fahrt


----------



## x-rossi (30. Mai 2009)

ghost48 schrieb:


> Melde mich wegen tropfender Gabel für Schotten ab...


wohin schickst du sie?  oder ist das noch ein garantiefall?


----------



## Google (30. Mai 2009)

Also um diesen Buchstaben folgen zu können






muß man durch dieses Gartenlokal durchlaufen und das Türchen öffnen...






...vielleicht vorher noch ein Glas selbstgemachte Marmelade mitnehmen






...bevor man durch den Garten der Heimbacher Mühle läuft und anschliessend den Heimbach überquert...






und dann wieder dumm herumirrt 

Aber wir hatten auch nette Erlebnisse:

Alle Bilder auf Flickr 

Der Doktor Degen Weg ist teilweise sehr schlecht markiert! Ab dem Wasserturm in Kahl






bis kurz nach dem Hahnenkamm ist das alles kein Problem. Um den Hahnenkamm herum ist der Weg auch klasse trailig...leider gings da aber hoch.  Aber kurz vor Heimbach fing das Elend schon an. Das "D" kaum zu sehen, bzw. zu erahnen, ging es doch über eine Wiese ohne sichtbaren Weg. An einer Kreuzung keine Hinweise, alle Wege mußten abgefahren werden. Dann direkt durch die Heimbacher Mühle , keine Richtungsangaben, verwachsene Markierungen. Den Weg hatten wir zwar wieder gefunden, die ursprüngliche Tour haben wir aber dann in Schimborn verlassen weil es für die Rückkehr zu spät geworden wäre.

Trotzdem war es alles in allem eine schöne Tour, Lanzelot hat mir ein bisschen von seinem Revier gezeigt  Lecker Eis gefuttert  Zuhause angekommen hatte ich dennoch 85 Km auf dem Tacho und schätzungsweise wenigstens 1100 HM.

Nun, bis Schimborn kennen wir ja jetzt den Weg (die Hälfte) vom landschaftlichen lohnt es sich auf alle Fälle die DEB-Tour im ganzen einmal zu fahren  @Erdi01, ich glaube das wäre auch ganz nach Deinem Geschmack 

@[email protected] Was habt Ihr dieses WE gefahren oder habt Ihr noch vor. Erdi01, fährst Du am Montag den ODWX Soft ? Ich wäre ja gerne dabei wenn es nur ginge. x-rossi, fährst Du Vogesenweg bis Heppenheim?

Macht mal ein paar Bilder zum anguggen 

Grüße

Google

Ps. Ich weiß jetzt auch wie man den Degen fährt ohne durch das Lokal fahren zu müssen  Es sei denn wir wollen dort ne Schweinshaxe zu Stärkung einnehmen .

@[email protected] Deine Bilder Bitte!


----------



## Erdi01 (31. Mai 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Nun, bis Schimborn kennen wir ja jetzt den Weg (die Hälfte) vom landschaftlichen lohnt es sich auf alle Fälle die DEB-Tour im ganzen einmal zu fahren  @Erdi01, ich glaube das wäre auch ganz nach Deinem Geschmack
> ...
> Erdi01, fährst Du am Montag den ODWX Soft ? Ich wäre ja gerne dabei wenn es nur ginge.



Ich habe den kompletten D-Weg als GPS-Track  Von Schimborn geht's weiter durch die Wälder über Rottenberg, Eichenberg, unterhalb Vormwald geht's hoch zum Engländer. Ab dort noch ein Stück wieder runter nach Heinrichstal, dort endet er. Wir sind durch unsere verschiedenen Kahltalumrundenungen schon das meiste unbemerkt gefahren 

ODW-X werde ich nicht fahren, lieber heute und morgen was kleineres. Den X dann kommendes WE, falls Du mitwillst ...


----------



## Google (31. Mai 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ODW-X werde ich nicht fahren, lieber heute und morgen was kleineres. Den X dann kommendes WE, falls Du mitwillst ...


Wollen schon aber kommendes WE am Sonntag fahre ich mit faker, Shit und rossi den Halbmara in Schotten. Vielleicht haste ja Bock mit dem Renner vorbei zu kommen? * @ RedRum,* fährst Du eigentlich auch in Schotten?

Beim ODW-X Soft würde ich ja auch gerne mit. Wirst Du ihn auf alle Fälle komendes WE fahren??? Wenn nicht, würde ich mir schon einmal auf alle Fälle das WE darauf, den Samstag und Sonntag (13, 14 Juni) im Auge behalten (ist schon abgesprochen )


@[email protected] Die kommende Woche kann ich nur am Mittwoch fahren und da weiß ich leider vorher nicht wann ich starten kann  Also sieht es mit meinen Torenangebot sowohl unter der Woche als auch am WE wegen Schotten mau aus.


Grüße

Google


----------



## theobviousfaker (31. Mai 2009)

Dachte schon, dass die Schotten-Gruppe noch kleiner wird 
IronShit hat sich heute mit mir im Spessart die Gabel kurmm gefahren  Hat aber wohl schon ein Ersatzrad 

Ein paar Actionfotos der anderen Art hab ich auch (ab "Aufräumtrupp").

Morgen dreh ich wahrscheinlich ne kleine Runde im Taunus. Startzeit flexibel, irgendwas zwischen 11 und 13 Uhr. Will jemand mit? Fahrtzeit sollen moooaaaximal drei Stunden sein, eher zwei.


----------



## RedRum05 (1. Juni 2009)

Google schrieb:


> *@ RedRum,* fährst Du eigentlich auch in Schotten?



Ich hab es immer noch vor... 
Werde es aber nach wie vor spontan vom Wetter abhängig machen. Ich sag dir bis spätestens Freitag, 22:00 Uhr bescheid, ob ich mitfahren.


----------



## HelixBonus (1. Juni 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> wohin schickst du sie?  oder ist das noch ein garantiefall?



Gott sei Dank erinnerst du mich daran, dass auf das Teil ja noch Garantie ist...
Mh, was mach ich jetzt mit dem gesparten Geld!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (1. Juni 2009)

Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Was habt Ihr dieses WE gefahren oder habt Ihr noch vor.


*Gestern* mit dem Mounty weitere Binselbergtrails gesucht. Ein Großteil ist zugewuchert, derzeit unpassierbar. 

*Heute* mim Renner im Spechtwald gewesen. Extra die Runde so gefahren, dass es die fiesesten Rampen bergab ging. Aber statt am Schluß einfach über Michelbach rauszurollen, bin ich über Hemsbach zur Hohl. In Kleinhemsbach habe ich bald :kotz: und das SilkRoad in die Ecke geschmissen. Was ein Gewürge mit 12-23  Wenigstens trocken geblieben und mein Knie hatt die zwei Tage auch nicht mehr gemuckt, alles wieder im grünen Bereich 



Google schrieb:


> Beim ODW-X Soft würde ich ja auch gerne mit. Wirst Du ihn auf alle Fälle komendes WE fahren???


Wegen mir kann ich auch nochmal verschieben. Mir ist das wurscht, wann ich was fahre.


----------



## Google (2. Juni 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Ein paar Actionfotos der anderen Art hab ich auch (ab "Aufräumtrupp").


Wo war denn das genau  Muß ich das kennen?





Erdi01 schrieb:


> Wegen mir kann ich auch nochmal verschieben. Mir ist das wurscht, wann ich was fahre.


Dann versuche ich mal den 13. und 14.06 so lange zu blocken wie es geht.  Einer davon wirds dann hoffentlich werden.


RedRum05 schrieb:


> Ich hab es immer noch vor...
> Werde es aber nach wie vor spontan vom Wetter abhängig machen. Ich sag dir bis spätestens Freitag, 22:00 Uhr bescheid, ob ich mitfahren.


Geht mir genauso. Auf Schlamm hab ich kein Bock. Bringste noch ein Extratrikot bitte mit 

Grüße

Google


----------



## x-rossi (2. Juni 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Geht mir genauso. Auf Schlamm hab ich kein Bock. Bringste noch ein Extratrikot bitte mit


@ IronShit: eventuell fahre ich dann ja doch bei dir mit


----------



## IronShit (2. Juni 2009)

> Wo war denn das genau  Muß ich das kennen?



Das war der Weg von Hörstein zum Hahnenkamm...den sind wir irgendwann mal unter der Woche zusammen gefahren...
bei den Bilden kommt mir irgendwie in den Sinn, dass ich ja nie Mountainbiker werden wollte...[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gY4PI5MIALY"]YouTube - Lumberjack/HolzfÃ¤ller Song[/ame]..

Ich habe heut mal meine Schadensaufnahme begonnen, nachdem's mich bei der Ausfahrt mit Faker am Sonntag ganz gut zerlegt hat...alles eher unschön 

- die Gabel ist verbogen und damit Schrott..
- mit dem Vorderrad das selbe. Die Nabe klingt a weng wie ne Pfeffermühle
- Lenkstange hat nen Riss 
- Hörnchen sind Verbogen

Alles in Allem scheint an dem Bike im vorderen Bereich also so ziemlich *alles kaputt* zu sein. Ich stelle mir gerade immer ernsthafter die Frage, ob es sich nicht fast lohnt gleich nen neues Rad zu kaufen...

Mir gehts dagegen ganz gut, hab mir beim Abflug scheinbar die Wade zwischen Vorderrad und Rahmen (wie auch immer die dahin kommt) gequetscht. Bin die Woche jetzt krank geschrieben, bin aber recht zuversichtlich, dass ich Sonntag starten kann und hab mir auch schon nen Bike klar gemacht. Werd mir heut abend bei Erdi nen Eisbärentrikot ausleihen. 

Falls ich nicht fahren kann werde ich entweder trotzdem nach Schotten kommen, oder den Leuten, die mit mir fahren wollten nen Auto leihen...

so viel zu meiner Lage...macht euch nich kaputt..


----------



## x-rossi (2. Juni 2009)

oha!  dann mal gute besserung!

irgendwie werden wir ja immer dünner, wa? Google und RedRum wollen bei nieselregen nicht, IronShit hat eine harte wade und nur zu zweit möchte ich am ende auch nicht fahren.

@ IronShit: wenn Google und RedRum tatsächlich aussteigen und du verletzungsbedingt auch nicht kannst, dann melde ich mich nicht zum rennen an. 3-4 h dort auf uns warten wird dir sicher nicht spaß machen, und auto leihen und nur zu zweit fahren möchte ich wie gesagt eher nicht.


----------



## theobviousfaker (2. Juni 2009)

Der Lenker hat auch noch nen Riss? Uiui, nicht, dass das Steuerrohr auch nen Knacks hat. Was ist denn dann noch sicher heile, das Hinterrad und der Sattel?


----------



## Google (2. Juni 2009)

IronShit schrieb:


> Ich stelle mir gerade immer ernsthafter die Frage, ob es sich nicht fast lohnt gleich nen neues Rad zu kaufen...
> 
> Mir gehts dagegen ganz gut,


 Na ja, warst ja auf der Spessarttour schon ein bisschen entäuscht, daß der Rahmen keinen Riss hatte  Ein neues Bike reizt schon, Gelle??  Hauptsache bei Dir ist noch alles dran!





x-rossi schrieb:


> @ IronShit: wenn Google und RedRum tatsächlich aussteigen


Mal langsam, noch sammer dabei und bislang siehts noch einigermaßen passabel mit den Aussichten aus  Heut ist erst Dienstag und ich bin zuversichtlich, dass es kein Dauerregen geben wird. Wenns kurz vorher oder während des Maras richtig geregnet hat/regnet, gibts ne Schlamschlacht. Es muß net sein, daß ich dann im Suhl fahre, den hunderte Biker vor mir gemacht haben. Da bin ich nun mal Weichei 

Aber bis jetzt siehts nicht danach aus...

Wir machen mal am Freitagnachmittag Bestandsaufnahme wer alles fahren würde? 


@shopper, Danke für die Foto CD 

Grüße

Google


----------



## IronShit (3. Juni 2009)

*@ Schotten*: Ich bin auch nach wie vor zu versichtlich, am Sonntag starten zu können. Ich werde gleich mal ne Runde am Main drehen um zu sehen, wie sich's so anfühlt. 
Wäre auch für ne *Bestandsaufnahme am Freitag*! Dann ist auch noch genug Zeit sich ohne Nachmeldegebühr zu melden.

Zum Thema neues Bike, das reizt tatsächlich. Allerdings hab ich gerade kein "_Traumbike_", was ich unbedingt haben möchte (zumindest keins was ich bezahlen könnte) und tu mir noch nen bisschen schwer mich mit dem Gedanken an zu freunden das "Alte", was ja auch noch ga nicht soo alt ist auf zu geben...


----------



## theobviousfaker (3. Juni 2009)

Ich sage Schotten hiermit ab. So wie es aussieht hab ich mir am Montag an IronShits Unfallstelle ne Borrelioseinfektion eingeholt von einer der zahlreichen Bremsen die uns gestochen haben. Ein Kommilitone der damit Erfahrung hab wies mich auf das besondere Aussehen des Stichs hin, jetzt heißt es erstma Antibiotika schlucken und morgen Blut abnehmen.
Dazu noch ein Todesfall in der Familie und damit verbundener Terminstress, die Woche wird immer beschissener.
Also ich hab weder Zeit noch Lust darauf meinen Körper unter Antibiotika so zu stressen und bleib daheim.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (3. Juni 2009)

na dann mal alles gute, faker 

@ rest: sollten wir mal über eine alternative tour nachdenken? also falls schotten nicht klappt


----------



## HelixBonus (3. Juni 2009)

Ich wär dabei!
In Aussicht auf das baldige Rennsteig-Wochenende am liebsten zweimal lang und schwer!


----------



## IronShit (3. Juni 2009)

Ich will auf jeden Fall in Schotten fahren. Meine Testrunde heute ist ganz positiv verlaufen   Von daher geh ich davon aus, dass ich starten kann.

Nen Bike hab ich leider auch nur für's Rennen...ich hoffe, dass bis zum Rennsteig Wochenende alles geregelt ist, sonst muss ich wohl doch wieder absagen...

Dann noch Gute Besserung an *Obvious Faker*...vielleicht hätten wir's Sonntag besser einfach gelassen, mit dem Radeln...


----------



## x-rossi (3. Juni 2009)

@ IronShit: schon mal gut. jetzt muss nur noch das wetter okay bleiben und Google und RedRum mitkommen, sonst ...

... @ ghost48:ganz spontan:


samstag vogensenweg - 105 km, 2500 hm
sonntag abstecher in den taunus ohne U3 und so lange hoch und runter fahren, bis wir 1.200 hm zusammen haben
dann hätten wir quasi das 1,5-fache vom rennsteig.

@ IronShit: kannst du dir für den rennsteig nicht ein testbike in einem shop deines vertrauens leihen? bevor ich mein bilke gekauft habe, wollte ich es auch erst testen. hast mich 35  pro tag gekostet und wurde beim kauf wieder verrechnet.


----------



## x-rossi (3. Juni 2009)

oh je! nachdem ich jetzt noch spontan ins wetter geschaut habe, solls auf dem vogesenweg und im taunus regnen


----------



## Erdi01 (3. Juni 2009)

Gute Besserung den ganzen Hardcorefahrern ... 

apro pos Hardcore, hatte ich schon erwähnt, dass ich mittlerweile rausbekommen habe bei welchen Hardcorechristen wir neulich sonntags zu Gast waren ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (4. Juni 2009)

Hättet ihr der netten Dame beim Mittagessen auch zugehört und nicht nur hinterhergeschaut, hättste den Ortsnamen auch da schon mitgekreigt


----------



## Google (4. Juni 2009)

Ich hab nur beim Abräumen hingeguckt 


theobviousfaker schrieb:


> So wie es aussieht hab ich mir am Montag an IronShits Unfallstelle ne Borrelioseinfektion eingeholt von einer der zahlreichen Bremsen die uns gestochen haben.


Damit ist nicht zu spassen. Ist schon gut, dass Du gleich Antibiotka einwirfst. Ich bin gespannt was die Blutuntersuchung ergibt. Von Bremsen soll eine Infektion ja sehr selten sein. Und die Einstichstellen von den Dingern sehen eigentlich nie gut aus..


x-rossi schrieb:


> oh je! nachdem ich jetzt noch spontan ins wetter geschaut habe, solls auf dem vogesenweg und im taunus regnen


Und heut hamse noch schlimmer gemeldet  Ich wart ab bis Morgenmittag!

Grüße

Google


----------



## Andreas (4. Juni 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> So wie es aussieht hab ich mir am Montag an IronShits Unfallstelle ne Borrelioseinfektion eingeholt von einer der zahlreichen Bremsen die uns gestochen haben.



Ich wurde letzes Jahr auch von einer Bremse gestochen und hatte eine 5cm breite rote Stelle um den Stich herum. Nachdem ich im Internet gelesen hatte, dass Bremsen auch Borreliose übertragen können und die rote Stelle auch so aussah, bin ich dann gleich zum Doc gegangen.

Der gab aber grünes Licht, da die Stelle keinen typischen von weiss verlaufenden roten Rand hat. Ich habe trotzdem zwei Bluttests gemacht (im Abstand von 2 Monaten) und kein Antibiotika eingenommen.

Also warte erst mal die Tests ab und was dein Doc dazu sagt.


----------



## theobviousfaker (4. Juni 2009)

Mein Hausarzt hat zumindest definitiv eine bakterielle Infektion der Wunde festgestellt die aber noch lange nicht auf Borreliose schließen lässt. Er hat mir auch ein anderes Antibiotikum verschrieben, stärker und auch die Entzündung bekämpfend. Das vorige Antibiotikum vom ärztlichen Notdienst wirkt relativ speziell fast nur gegen Borreliosebakterien. Das soll also meine allgemeine Infektion bekämpfen und falls Borreliose auch dabei ist wir diese gleich mit bekämpft.
Aufgrund der akuten Infektion werden auch keine Tests abgewartet.

Mein linker Knöchel ist auch angeschwollen  kein direkter Einstich, aber ein paar cm darüber am Unterschenkel gleich zwei die aber weniger Schlimm aussehen. Scheissviecher 

Tut mir nen Gefallen und bleibt da oben am Spessart um die Birkenheiner möglichst nicht stehen.


----------



## Everstyle (4. Juni 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> ...Tut mir nen Gefallen und bleibt da oben am Spessart um die Birkenheiner möglichst nicht stehen.



Hi Faker, auch mich hat ein Vieh vor ca. 4 Wochen erwischt und ich musste ebenfalls das gleiche Prozedere (Antibiotika und Bluttest) durchziehen. Das "Schöne" daran war, dass ich noch weiterhin Sport treiben konnte.  

Gruß und gute Besserung

Everstyle


----------



## theobviousfaker (4. Juni 2009)

Ja, das stimmt. Allerdings war ich grad ne halbe Stunde draussen und bin total niedergeschlagen. So ein bisschen hat sich Erschöpfung schon Anfang der Woche angekündigt, wahrscheinlich kommt grad alles zusammen und bündelt sich zu einem schönen 200g-Hammer über meinem Kopf.


----------



## Erdi01 (4. Juni 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Hättet ihr der netten Dame beim Mittagessen auch zugehört und nicht nur hinterhergeschaut, hättste den Ortsnamen auch da schon mitgekreigt



... ich hatte doch nur der dauerchristlichen Beschallung gelauscht und war in mich gekehrt, deswegen nix mitbekommen


----------



## Google (5. Juni 2009)

Hallo allerseits

Zum Thema Schotten: Mit den Wetterprognosen geht es hin und her, klar scheint nur zu sein, dass es am Samstag gut pieseln wird. Am Sonntag scheiden sich die Gemüter, es wird jedenfalls nicht durchgehend trocken bleiben.

Das ist mir eindeutig zu unsicher, deshalb fahre ich Schotten nicht mit. 

Ich werde jetzt wohl Sonntags aussem fenster gucken und spontan ne Runde im Heimrevier absolvieren wenn es das Wetter zulässt. Wenn möglich, würd ich mir auch ganz gerne ein Kuchen im Naturfreundehaus reinziehen 

Soll ich denn im Falle eines Falles an jemanden denken und ihn anrufen?

Grüße

Google, der gestern noch richtig Bock auf den Mara hatte


----------



## x-rossi (5. Juni 2009)

ich würde gerne 3h voll am anschlag über trails kloppen, wenn schotten ins wasser fällt


----------



## HelixBonus (5. Juni 2009)

Hier!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bin dabei!!!!! Bis einer weint!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedRum05 (5. Juni 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Zum Thema Schotten: Mit den Wetterprognosen geht es hin und her, klar scheint nur zu sein, dass es am Samstag gut pieseln wird. Am Sonntag scheiden sich die Gemüter, es wird jedenfalls nicht durchgehend trocken bleiben.
> 
> Google, der gestern noch richtig Bock auf den Mara hatte



Das kann ich (leider) absolut unterschreiben. Hab heute auch den ganzen Tag den Wetterbericht beobachtet und wollte aber erst mal die Kommentare im Forum abwarten. Bin ein Weichei und deshalb werde ich mich Sonntag auch nicht durch mögliche Schlamm quälen.


----------



## x-rossi (5. Juni 2009)

mein regenkommentar galt einer möglichen 10h-samstags-vogesentour, die ich nicht im kalten dauerregen fahren würde.

aber leichte schauer über schotten + schlammtrails fänd ich jetzt mal gar nicht so verkehrt.


----------



## IronShit (5. Juni 2009)

hm... das sieht ja ganz so aus, also ob unsere *Schotten* Gruppe sich doch enorm dezimiert hätte...kanns sein, dass ich grad der Einzige bin, der (noch) nicht abgesagt hat...?

So langsam werd ich auch unsicher, ob ich tatsächlich *alleine* mit nem *geliehenen Bike* durch die Vogelsberger *Schlammpfützen *eiern will...

Dazu kommt, dass mir die ganze Geschichte mit meiner Gabel so langsam echt schlechte Laune macht...
 müsste ja tatsächlich viiieeel Geld ausgeben um das Fahrrad wieder in seinen Ausgangszustand zu versetzen...da scheint nen neues Rad ga nicht sooo absurd. Hatte da an das zweite hier gedacht, zweifellos nen gutes angebot. Auf der anderen Seite häng ich aber doch auch schon an meinem alten Rad...ich hasse es emotionale Bindungen zu technischen Dingen aufzubauen...

Falls sich doch noch jemand entscheidet mit nach Schotten zu kommen kann er oder sie sich ja einfach bei mir melden...


----------



## IronShit (5. Juni 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> mein regenkommentar galt einer möglichen 10h-samstags-vogesentour, die ich nicht im kalten dauerregen fahren würde.
> 
> aber leichte schauer über schotten + schlammtrails fänd ich jetzt mal gar nicht so verkehrt.



yeah


----------



## x-rossi (5. Juni 2009)

*jein*, weil "nur" zu zweit wollte ich dann irgendwie nicht. 





x-rossi schrieb:


> ... und nur zu zweit fahren möchte ich wie gesagt eher nicht.



nicht falsch verstehen - ich gehe nicht von der situation aus, dass 5 leute im belgischen kreisel über die trails hoppeln. aber das davor und danach wäre ein wenig entspannter 

wie siehts denn wenigstens mit ghost48 und schotten aus?


----------



## Google (5. Juni 2009)

Die QLT Race Serie von Radon  find ich eigentlich auch ganz nett und recht preiswert für Fullsuspension. Die Tests sind auch super. Schon mal näher über diese Bikes informiert? 

http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/QLT-Race-Serie_id_7183_.htm

Mit Schotten ärgert es mich schon ganz schön zumal es in Hanau gar net mehr am Sonntag pieseln soll. Aber Schlammtrails motivieren mich im Gegensatz zu Euch net so besonders! Ich bin Hin und Hergerissen 

Hätte es denn nicht einfach trocken sein können?

Ich muß gerade feststellen, dass ich von Euch beiden keine Handynummer habe. Das ist schlecht für spontane Entscheidungen, die es mitzuteilen gibt 

Grüße

Google

*Edit1: *Mensch! Die ham ja mittlerweile richtig schöne Bikes bei Radon!

*Edit2:* Vogesenweg nehm ich mir nach dem ODWX Soft vom Erdi01 vor. Erst das Aufbauprogramm dann der Vogesenweg! Klar, Ihr wollt natürlich noch was für den Rennsteig tun  Vielleicht nehmen wir ihn ja trotzdem gemeinsam unter die Stollen  (Den Vogesenweg meine ich) Bei schönem Wetter versteht sich. Neben dem sportlichen Ehrgeiz der sicherlich immer mitfährt, ist bei mir das Erleben solch einer Tour die vordergründige Motivation. Wenn ich das saftige Grün der Wälder und Wiesen erleben kann, schöne Trails fahren darf, sich mir Fernblicke bei blauen Himmel in die Talkessel erschliessen, mir der Schweiß aus allen Poren rinnt........dann bin ich glücklich und kann lange davon zehren. Bei Schlechtwetter?? Pah!! Viel zu schade dann so ne Tour zu fahren  

Edit3: 2 Bier und ein Sambuca reichen derzeit völlig aus um so einen Schmarrn zu schreiben 

Hicks, Google


----------



## x-rossi (5. Juni 2009)

IronShit schrieb:


> Hatte da an das zweite hier gedacht,  ...


du scheinst überzeugter gegener des langen federweges zu sein. wie kommts?


----------



## IronShit (6. Juni 2009)

ga net soo schön das wetter...wird wohl ne ziemliche Schlammschlacht morgen werden..werde denke ich nach Schotten fahren...nach dem ganzen Aufwand, den ich bisher schon betrieben hab will ich auch starten...also fall sich doch noch jemand entscheiden sollte mitzukommen, meldet euch. hätte noch platz im Auto.

@rossi: ich hab ga nix gegen federweg. irgendwie steh ich aber auf hardtails...wobei die radon fullys wirklich verlockend sind...vor allem top ausgestattet für den Preis!!


----------



## Erdi01 (6. Juni 2009)

IronShit schrieb:


> ga net soo schön das wetter...


... und das ist noch leicht untertrieben. 06. Juni., 12:30, Sommer in Deutschland ... 9.4 Grad vor meiner Tür  ... HALLO, geht's noch 

Die Radons haben sich ja echt gemausert, schon ewig nicht mehr angeschaut  Immer auch ein Blick wert, das Outlet von Canyon, da gibt's oft echte Schnäppchen  Und was ist mit Deiner Rohloff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (6. Juni 2009)

jaja, globale erderwärmung, und so


----------



## RedRum05 (6. Juni 2009)

Bei dieser Hitze da draußen hab ich mich mal anderweitig beschäftigt.

Ich war vom 21. bis 23. Mai relativ spontan 3 Tage mit meinem Bruder am Bodensee campen. NATÜRLICH waren die Räder mit. Dank Caddy haben wir sogar MTB und Rennrad mitnehmen können.
Einfach eine wunderschöne Landschaft und traumhaft zum Radfahren. Wie ich auf den Bodensee genau gekommen bin weiß ich nicht mehr, aber ich würde immer wieder hinfahren. Allerdings gibt es da Trails, die sind teilweise (für mich) unfahrbar! Es gibt einen Trail, der vom Pfänder (1100 über NN) bis nach Lindau (400 über NN) geht und alles von einem vordert. Bruder musste da noch eher mit Hardtail und Felgenbremse kapitulieren als ich. Leider gibt es von diesem wenig Bilder, da wir mehr mit Fahren beschäftigt waren... 

Wer Lust hat, kann sich mal die Bilder anschauen
>> KLICK MICH HART <<​


----------



## Google (6. Juni 2009)

@Red, muß ich gleich mal guggen. Da ich drei oder vier Wochen vor meinem Cross 14 Tage Urlaub habe, hatte ich schon mal angedacht, meiner Family einen Trip zum Bodensee schmackhaft zu machen (Auch wenn wir eigentlich mal daheim bleiben wollten). He, he...Da könnt ich nämlich immer mal vormittags abhauen zum Höhentraining 


IronShit schrieb:


> irgendwie steh ich aber auf hardtails...wobei die radon fullys wirklich verlockend sind...vor allem top ausgestattet für den Preis!!


Wenn Du mal ein Fully hast, dann wirst Du die Vorteile nicht mehr missen wollen. Ich hab ja beides und muß klar sagen, dass ich das Fully bevorzuge. Wobei das Hardtail von Univega auch sicherlich nicht die beste Geometrie und Fahreigenschaften hat.

Aber um nochmal zu den Radons zurück zu kommen. Ich besuche die Seite seit gestern ständig und die All Mountains und vor allem die Enduros sind ja mal geil anzusehen und gut ausgestattet. Man merkt das Bodo Probst von Fusion zu Radon gewechselt ist.

Die Enduros sind spitze aber für mich wäre das der ideale Allrounder (siehe unten). Mit dem kann man alles machen und das Teil is mal gar net so schwer. Gerade mal 11.9 Kg bei der Performance....und net so teuer. Leider brauch ich kein neues Bike:

http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Slide-8-0_id_6284_.htm

@IronShit, ich glaub für dich wäre das Race 6.0 sicherlich interessant..Oder?? 

Grüße

Google


----------



## Google (6. Juni 2009)

Irgendwas möchte ich morgen ja fahren. Deshalb habe ich mal folgenden Tourenvorschlag ins LMB eingetragen:

*Rund ums Naturfreundehaus​*
Wenns regnet sag ich ab, ansonsten start ich und freue mich natürlich auf Mitfahrer. Der ganze Tourenverlauf ist vom Wetter abhängig, das schein ja nicht ganz so berechenbar zu sein 

Ich hab auch was mit längerer Grundlage munkeln hören. Wenns aber Richtung AB und weiter geht, solls Wetter net so gut sein, deshalb bleib ich in meinem Revier.. Schotten hätte mir echt mehr Spass gemacht 

@[email protected] Du mußt unbedingt berichten wie es war!! Ich wünsch Dir Erfolg 

Grüße

Google


----------



## Adrenalino (6. Juni 2009)

Huhu Leutz,

hab meine fast 4-monatige Verletzungspause überstanden und konnte bei nem 2-wöchigen Urlaub in Südfrankreich ( mit Hammerwetter  ) schon wieder radeln/laufen/schwimmen, bin aber erst beim Trainingsaufbau. 

Daher starte ich natürlich nicht in Schotten ( war ursprünglich geplant ) und bin auch irgendwie net bös drum 

Allen anderen ein sturz-pannenfreies Rennen. Matschig und nass wirds eh


----------



## IronShit (6. Juni 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Und was ist mit Deiner Rohloff



genau das ist die Frage, die mich gerade auch beschäftigt...
einerseits ist sie schwer und mitunter merkbar weniger Effizient als ne Kettenschaltung was schon auch stört  
aber... 
auf der anderen Seite weitgehend wartungsfrei und vom Verschleiß her auch quasi unübertroffen...
das wäre dann wiederum nen Grund das Rad doch zu behalten!!!
naja, wie auch immer, werd mich wohl entscheiden müssen.

im Übrigen hab ich mir das Bike fürs Rennen abgeholt...keine ahnung wie ich nen foto rein krieg...bilder gibts in meinem Album

freu mich schon auf die Schlammschlacht morgen, viel spaß allen die sonst irgendwie unterwegs sind...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hüby (6. Juni 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Die Enduros sind spitze aber für mich wäre das der ideale Allrounder (siehe unten). Mit dem kann man alles machen und das Teil is mal gar net so schwer. Gerade mal 11.9 Kg bei der Performance....und net so teuer. Leider brauch ich kein neues Bike:
> 
> http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Slide-8-0_id_6284_.htm


 
das Teil is echt nich schlecht... Gewicht..Ausstattung ..Preis...


----------



## theobviousfaker (6. Juni 2009)

Schönes Ersatzhardtail! Sieht ganz schön leicht aus, mit ner selbstlackierten SID, so wie das aussieht?


----------



## x-rossi (6. Juni 2009)

Google schrieb:


> *Rund ums Naturfreundehaus​*


da melde ich mich superkurzfristig morgen früh noch mal zwecks teilnahme.


----------



## Google (7. Juni 2009)

Es soll jetzt doch allerortens trocken bleiben, auch in Schotten 

Ich wäre auch für andere Schandtaten bereit als mein Angebot, z.B. Grundlage bis Klingenberg und zurück...mit Pause versteht sich.

Ich kann flexibel auf die Geschwindigkeit eingehen, bin für alles zu haben  Gerne auch ein etwas späterer Zeitpunkt als der von mir vorgeschlagene. Dann brauch ich aber bis spätestestens so gegen 9:45 Uhr Input.


----------



## x-rossi (7. Juni 2009)

ich bin jedenfalls am druckhaus um 10:30. was dann anliegt, können wir ja beim losrollen besprechen.


----------



## Google (7. Juni 2009)

Ok, so mache mers. Noch wer?

Erdi01, was ist mit Dir?

Edit: Wobei ich wissen muß welches Rad ich nehmen soll. Also wohin geht Deine Tendenz Oliver?


----------



## RedRum05 (7. Juni 2009)

Google schrieb:


> @Red, muß ich gleich mal guggen. Da ich drei oder vier Wochen vor meinem Cross 14 Tage Urlaub habe, hatte ich schon mal angedacht, meiner Family einen Trip zum Bodensee schmackhaft zu machen (Auch wenn wir eigentlich mal daheim bleiben wollten). He, he...Da könnt ich nämlich immer mal vormittags abhauen zum Höhentraining
> Grüße
> 
> Google



Da kann ich dir den Bodensee empfehlen! Der Radweg um den Bodensee eignet sich auch perfekt um nach dem Höhenmetertraining noch gemeinsam mit der Familie eine paar Meter zu fahren.
Wenn du GPS Daten oder Vorschläge brauchst - meld dich einfach!


----------



## IronShit (7. Juni 2009)

Soo.... nun bin ich wohl behalten aus schotten zurück gekehrt...und schee wars. 

Zunbächst zum ersten positiven Punkt: *Das Wetter* - Bewölkt aber kein Regen. So wars Temperaturmäßig echt auszuhalten ohne, dass es von oben nass geworden wäre. 

*Die Organisation* vom Rennen fand ich auch echt gut. Ich kann jetzt nicht aus einer Fülle von Erfahrungen reden aber das ganze hat überaus solide und routiniert gewirkt. 

Gestartet bin ich von relativ weit hinten und habe somit die ersten 10km, die mit 550hm die hälfte der Steigung des ganzen Rennens enthielten, damit verbracht weiter nach vorne durch zu fahren. Alles super gelaufen. Als ich am Hoherodkopf ankam hab ich mich noch frisch gefühlt und stark genug weiterhin Boden gut zu machen. Dann kam allerdings die erste Abfahrt und auf rund einem Kilometer ist mit die Kette tatsächlich vier mal (!) abgesprungen. Kurzzeitig war ich in Versuchung das Rad einfach in die Büsch zu feuern und das Rennen zu beenden. Die Kette auf dem Bike war einfach dermaßen Gelängt, dass es reine Glückssache war, wenn sie nicht abspringt (Rohloff-Rad). Hätte ich auch schon gestern abend rausfinden können. Wo ich allerdings ne neue Kette hätte auftreiben sollen wäre dann auch dahin gestellt gewesen. 
Und schließlich ging es ja nicht nur Bergab... und so hatte ich die Steigungen um Platzierungen gut zu machen (am Berg wird das Rennen gewonnen ) und einige bange Abfahrten. 
Irgendwann hab ich dann ne Technik entwickelt bergab zu treten um die Kettenspannung zu halten und gleichzeitig zu bremsen... was allerdings auch nur auf gemäßigten Abfahrten möglich war.

Alles in Allem bin ich schließlich nach rund 2:05h ins Ziel gekommen, habe gehört ich sei 22. in meiner Klasse geworden. 

Mit nem voll funktionstüchtigen Bike wären denke ich 5 bis 10 Minuten auf jeden Fall noch drin gewesen...hinterher ist man aber immer schlauer und nach dem Spiel ist vor dem Spiel... also...hat auf jeden Fall Spaß gemacht zu fahren und war auch genau das Richtige, nachdem ich die letzte Woche ja doch eher damit beschäftigt war Theoretisch zu erörtern, was ich jetzt mit meim Bike tun soll...


----------



## x-rossi (7. Juni 2009)

IronShit schrieb:


> Zunbächst zum ersten positiven Punkt: *Das Wetter* - Bewölkt aber kein Regen. So wars Temperaturmäßig echt auszuhalten ohne, dass es von oben nass geworden wäre.


und 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Google hängt wohl noch immer in seiner heißen wanne ab, da wir die letzte stunde unters kalte geschütt gekommen sind 

02:05 - klasse zeit. verdammt, im nachinein ärger ich mich dermaßen, weil ich mich so richtig gut in form gefahren hatte.


----------



## Instantcold (7. Juni 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> Google hängt wohl noch immer in seiner heißen wanne ab, da wir die letzte stunde unters kalte geschütt gekommen sind



ich hatte da wohl im Gegensatz zu Euch Glück, bin gerade aus der Dusche als der Regen hier bei mir kam.

Wo seit Ihr gefahren?

Ich war auf der Birkenheiner unterwegs und bin dann vom Franzosenkopf Richtung Schöllkrippen und dann über den Hahnenkamm zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (7. Juni 2009)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> da wir mehr mit Fahren beschäftigt waren...
> Wer Lust hat, kann sich mal die Bilder anschauen



... laut den Bildern nicht nur mit Fahren, sondern auch mit Stürzen 
Wohl nochmal Glück gehabt 



x-rossi schrieb:


> da wir die letzte stunde unters kalte geschütt gekommen sind



also ich bin heut net gefahren, d.h., doch mal kurz zum Kuchen holen (1km hin, 1 km zurück), das hat dann auch zur Volldusche gereicht 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## x-rossi (7. Juni 2009)

Instantcold schrieb:


> Wo seit Ihr gefahren?


gute frage  birkenhainer hoch weiß ich noch, dann 2x richtung hahnenkamm und irgendwo richtung naturfreundehaus. und dort haben wir 1,5 h bis 16:00 gesessen, weils da schon geregnet hatte. bei der weiterfahrt wars noch 5 minuten trocken, und dann geschah's.



karsten13 schrieb:


> also ich bin heut net gefahren, d.h., doch mal kurz zum Kuchen holen (1km hin, 1 km zurück), das hat dann auch zur Volldusche gereicht


hallo karsten, lange nicht von dir gelesen  . gabs urlaub?

-

aus lauter frust fahre ich morgen in den taunus, wahrscheinlich schon vormittags, spätestens aber um die mittagszeit. hat wer lust und zeit?


----------



## Google (7. Juni 2009)

@[email protected] Klasse Leistung  Jetzt noch ein gut funktionierendes Bike und Du fährst allen davon. Das Du gut bist hat man ja schon erlebt...aber SOOOO GUUUT ??  Danke für Dein Bericht 

@RedRum, GPS-Daten bringen mir nicht viel aber ein paar Vorschläge werde ich bei Dir einholen wenns der Bodensee wird

@x-rossi, Urlaub oder wie?  Ja der rossi war ja echt fitt.Der ist heut die Hälfte von der vTour im Renntempo gefahren *schwitz* Danke für die Leichtbautipps  Mal schauen was ich nach und nach umsetze......Am liebsten wäre mir ein *****...Weißt schon 

Grüße

Google


----------



## RedRum05 (7. Juni 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:
			
		

> ... laut den Bildern nicht nur mit Fahren, sondern auch mit Stürzen
> Wohl nochmal Glück gehabt



Jetzt weiß ich zumindest, warum man so oft einen Helm ohne Grund anzieht. Ohne den wäre es weit aus schlimmer ausgegangen, da ich voll auf den Hinterkopf geknallt bin. Gebrochen ist er zwar nicht, aber es haben schön die Steine im Schaumstoff gesteckt - das wäre dann mein Kopf gewesen. Geil war es trotzdem am Bodensee... 



			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> @RedRum, GPS-Daten bringen mir nicht viel aber ein paar Vorschläge werde ich bei Dir einholen wenns der Bodensee wird



Jupp


----------



## karsten13 (7. Juni 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> hallo karsten, lange nicht von dir gelesen  . gabs urlaub?



leider net ...



x-rossi schrieb:


> aus lauter frust fahre ich morgen in den taunus, wahrscheinlich schon vormittags, spätestens aber um die mittagszeit. hat wer lust und zeit?



mach mir noch die Zähne lang 



Google schrieb:


> GPS-Daten bringen mir nicht viel



dann musst Du halt Dein Erdi mitnehmen 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Hüby (7. Juni 2009)

@IronShit
hast dus mal bergab mit Kette vorn wie hinten mittig probiert...?
so fahr ich immer abwärts...und hab noch nie ne Kette "verlohrn"... nichmal in BikeParks..


----------



## Everstyle (7. Juni 2009)

Apropos Wetter,

falls einer wissen will, wie es am Samstag im Taunus aussah, hier ein Beispiel von der Hohemark: 





Heute war es dagegen wesentlich entspannter, nur zwischendurch ein kleiner Schauer, sonst sehr gut zu fahren. 

E.style


----------



## RedRum05 (7. Juni 2009)

Hüby schrieb:


> @IronShit
> hast dus mal bergab mit Kette vorn wie hinten mittig probiert...?
> so fahr ich immer abwärts...und hab noch nie ne Kette "verlohrn"... nichmal in BikeParks..



Wenn ich es richtig verfolgt habe ist er mit nem Rohloff-Rad an den Start gegangen. Da ist nicht viel mit Kette mittig... 
Da gibt´s ein Kettenblatt vorn, ein Ritzel hinten und ganz viel in der Cola-Dose. Fährt man normalerweise, weil es stress freier ist - in diesem Fall wohl nicht...


----------



## Hüby (7. Juni 2009)

ah ok..jetz hab ich das KlammerWort auch entdeckt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (7. Juni 2009)

Google schrieb:


> @x-rossi, Urlaub oder wie?


muss auch mal sein


----------



## HelixBonus (7. Juni 2009)

@Rossi

dann sieht's ja gut aus für das WE in 14 Tagen. Bin heute 150 km mit 30,0er Schnitt u.a. durch den Odenwald geschrubbt. Brauchen uns wohl keine Sorgen um mangelnde Fitness oder schlechte Vorbereitung zu machen!


----------



## karsten13 (7. Juni 2009)

ghost48 schrieb:


> Bin heute 150 km mit 30,0er Schnitt u.a. durch den Odenwald geschrubbt.



MTB?


----------



## x-rossi (7. Juni 2009)

ghost48 schrieb:


> @Rossi
> 
> dann sieht's ja gut aus für das WE in 14 Tagen. Bin heute 150 km mit 30,0er Schnitt u.a. durch den Odenwald geschrubbt. Brauchen uns wohl keine Sorgen um mangelnde Fitness oder schlechte Vorbereitung zu machen!


sei lieber mal nicht so optimistisch. 3 h schnell heißt nicht, dass ich saft für 7 h habe. das wird dieses jahr keine reine freude für mich. es war echt ein fehler, den winter über keine einzige minute gefahren zu sein. und grundlageneinheiten habe ich auch keine einzige gemacht, die über 4 h hinaus lief.


----------



## HelixBonus (7. Juni 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> MTB?



Um Gottes Willen nein!!!



x-rossi schrieb:


> sei lieber mal nicht so optimistisch. 3 h schnell heißt nicht, dass ich saft für 7 h habe. das wird dieses jahr keine reine freude für mich. es war echt ein fehler, den winter über keine einzige minute gefahren zu sein. und grundlageneinheiten habe ich auch keine einzige gemacht, die über 4 h hinaus lief.



Dann heißt's eben beißen!!!


----------



## theobviousfaker (7. Juni 2009)

Oh was hätte ich Lust morgen Taunus zu schreddern  aber das lässt meine Zeit leider nicht zu. Außerdem hat mein Radel noch keine Schaltung dran....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (8. Juni 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> dann musst Du halt Dein Erdi mitnehmen


 @[email protected] Gute Idee, oder? Ich muß ja nix daheim sagen  Am Bodensee angekommen: "Stell Dir vor Allerliebste, ich hab grad den Volker gesehen. Soooooo ein Zuuuufall"  Da könnten wir in der Tat etwas mit den GPS Daten von Red anfangen  Ps.: Evtl. Samstag ODW-X Soft wenns trocken bleibt?  Sach mal was.





ghost48 schrieb:


> Brauchen uns wohl keine Sorgen um mangelnde Fitness oder schlechte Vorbereitung zu machen!





x-rossi schrieb:


> sei lieber mal nicht so optimistisch.





ghost48 schrieb:


> Dann heißt's eben beißen!!!


Fahrt doch einfach einen Gang langsamer. Das Ganze kann man doch auch in einem genüßlichen Reistempo fahren, das jeder was davon hat   Der Rennsteig ist doch sicherlich zum Genießen, da muß man doch nicht Pushen!

Hey, es fehlt ja noch ein Tourenvorschlag für die Woche  Auch wenns Wetter die Tage bescheiden sein soll, werde ich es am *Mittwoch* versuchen. Wahrscheinlich fahre ich auch wenns net gerade Backsteine regnet. Das solls dann nämlich am Donnerstag (und Morsche) tun. *Facking Juni !*

*MTB-Treff am Mittwoch​*
Grüße

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (8. Juni 2009)

Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Gute Idee, oder?
> ...
> .: Evtl. Samstag ODW-X Soft wenns trocken bleibt?  *Sach mal w*as.



Scheizz Wetter ... soll ich noch mehr sagen ...

OK, verlängertes WE in den Alpen reizt eigentlich immer. War schon Jahre nicht mehr dort. Ob ich die Moser Touren noch finden würde ??? Bodensee reizt mich speziell Anfang September, wenn auch die Eurobike dort stattfindet. Gleich zwei Gründe! Bleibt halt immer die große unbekannte Urlaub.

Donnerstag möcht ich auf dem Renner sitzen. ODW-X ist mir dann Sonntag lieber.


----------



## theobviousfaker (8. Juni 2009)

Ich hab das miese Wetter am Wochenende weise genutzt...







Obwohl.. es gibt noch zu tun. Die Sattelstütze ist zu kurz, der eh schon stark ramponierte Umwerfer hat bei der ersten Testfahrt die Grätsche gemacht (is noch fahrbar, nur schleift permanent) und beim Umbau hat sich rausgestellt, dass die linksseitigen Kurbellager im Eimer sind, aber es fährt


----------



## drinkandbike (9. Juni 2009)

@[email protected]

gefällt -


----------



## Google (9. Juni 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> OK, verlängertes WE in den Alpen reizt eigentlich immer. War schon Jahre nicht mehr dort.


Meinste des Ernst?  Urlaub hammer in der 33. und 34 KW. Wenns tatsächlich Bodensee wird, kann man sich ja mal kurzfristig austauschen. Verlängertes WE ist gar net schlecht. Wir werden aber schon ein bisserl länger dort verweilen.





Erdi01 schrieb:


> Donnerstag möcht ich auf dem Renner sitzen. ODW-X ist mir dann Sonntag lieber.


*Sicher??* Am Donnerstag ist bei mir Familyday. Wegen des ODW X Soft sieht die Vorhersage für Samstag und Sonntag sehr gut aus. Samstag wäre mir persönlich lieber aber wenns der Sonntag sein muß, ists mir auch recht. Einziger Wehrmutstropfen ist aber, dass ich nur mein Hardtail haben werde, da das Fusion generalüberholt werden muß. Das dauert wohl 2-3 Wochen . Das Univega werde ich aber morgen auch erst einmal testen müssen weil ich da auf die Schnelle ne gebrauchte Kassette und Kette draufmontieren mußte (das jetzt zu erklären wird zuuu kompliziert) Erste Fahrtests lassen aber die Vermutung zu, dass man damit ohne weiteres den X fahren kann. Wenns Univega hält und die Wetterprognosen auf positiv bleiben, wollen wirs dann Morgenabend fest machen?  Ich hab schon richtig Bock 


theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Ich hab das miese Wetter am Wochenende weise genutzt...


Joh mei  Dann lasset mal krachen  Übrigens Danke für die Infos bezüglich Alternativen zur XTR-Kurbel. Allerdings bleibt erst mal die Truvativ drauf weil ich schon Ersatzblätter gekauft hatte. Aber irgendwann ist ein Tausch soweit. Wegen der morgigen Tour: Ich schätze mal dass ich bis circa 14:30 Offline bin. Man sieht sich spätestens 17:00 Uhr am Druckhaus.

Grüße

Google


----------



## theobviousfaker (9. Juni 2009)

Danke für die Blumen 

Ich habs eben auch gleich mal krachen lassen, allerdings mit meinem Stadtrad auf Kopfsteinpflaster  Bei nahezu Schrittgeschwindigkeit leicht vorn angebremst und schon wars weg, und natürlich so schön langsam weggeschmiert, dass es mich auch wirklich auf den Boden geworfen hat. Die Handschuhe hatte ich natürlich ausgezogen, weil sie immer noch vom Regenguss durchnässt waren und damit eisekalt. Ergebnis: Steinchen in der Handfläche  Bis auf ein wenig Wehwehchen gehts der Hand bis jetzt aber immer noch gut, also wohl nix passiert.
Ach und wie man herauslesen konnte hat mich natürlich der Sturm noch voll erwischt. Mal wieder son Tag..   einfach schlafengehen oder so...


----------



## Erdi01 (9. Juni 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Meinste des Ernst?  Urlaub hammer in der 33. und 34 KW.


Ich glaub um den dreh rum machen wir sowas wie Betriebsferien? Ich weis aber nicht ob ich dann Ferien oder Notdienst habe?


> *Sicher??*


Nö, vllt fahr ich auch Mounty  Also *Sonntag* dann ODW-X. LBM werde ich später noch aktivieren.



theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Mal wieder son Tag..   einfach schlafengehen oder so...


... einfach mal in den Keller abgetaucht und die gräßlichen Zughüllsen gegen schwarze getauscht. Was hatt Dich bei der Farbwahl geritten, geht gar nett  Und ich bin auch gerade überrascht, dass man am Epic V-Brakes montieren kann, hätte ich nicht erwartet.

Und nochwas: Ein Scalpel wäre gescheiter gewesen   Wünsch Dir aber natürlich viel Spaß damit.


----------



## theobviousfaker (9. Juni 2009)

Ich merk schon, die Zughüllen polarisieren  Mir gefällts ja zum Glück  und lieber polarisieren als langweilen 
Außerdem hatte ich die orangenen sowieso schon, war also zur Hälfte ne Sparmaßnahme 

Die letzte Epic-Generation mit Cantibolzen. Wie gesagt, da hat halt alles gepasst, ein einmaliger Gebraucht-Fang für mich 

edit: An der Zurückhaltung der Kommentare merke ich gerade, dass wohl die Polarisierten größtenteils deiner Meinung sind, Erdi


----------



## Erdi01 (9. Juni 2009)

*Nach Heidelberg am Sonntag​*


----------



## karsten13 (9. Juni 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Ich merk schon, die Zughüllen polarisieren  Mir gefällts ja zum Glück  und lieber polarisieren als langweilen
> 
> edit: An der Zurückhaltung der Kommentare merke ich gerade, dass wohl die Polarisierten größtenteils deiner Meinung sind, Erdi



der Schluss ist falsch. Mir gefällt's jedenfalls, mal was anderes als Einheitsbrei (und auch kein Cannondale ).



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Nach Heidelberg am Sonntag​



Volker, wie hoch ist denn der Trailanteil? Ganz dunkel erinnere ich mich an eine solche Tour (noch mit'm Crosser), wo wir 99% WAB's gefahren sind - das wär dann gar nix für mich ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (10. Juni 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *Nach Heidelberg am Sonntag​*


Und schon dabei 

@[email protected] Ne, ich glaub es waren so um die 154,6 % 

Noch ne Anfrage an die net so Fitten und/Interessierten: Hat wer am Freitag Zeit und Lust auf 2-3 Stunden Spacking und Babbeling  am Main?? Startzeit wäre 10:00/10:30 Uhr Druckhaus.

@[email protected] *???*


So, ich tauch mal kurz ab.


----------



## Adrenalino (10. Juni 2009)

@Google
Aha, Freitags spacken - Brückentag genutzt, was? 

Sach ma, biste im August/September auf Transalp? Ich bring den Ball "Trailtour" mal wieder ins Spiel. Ich bin wieder voll da, muss aber erstma Substanz aufbauen. Bin ma gespannt wie es wird wenn ich das erstemal wieder auf Trails unterwegs bin......Fahrtechnik, was ist das????


----------



## RedRum05 (10. Juni 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Obwohl.. es gibt noch zu tun. Die Sattelstütze ist zu kurz, der eh schon stark ramponierte Umwerfer hat bei der ersten Testfahrt die Grätsche gemacht (is noch fahrbar, nur schleift permanent) und beim Umbau hat sich rausgestellt, dass die linksseitigen Kurbellager im Eimer sind, aber es fährt



Kann ich Karsten zustimmen. Was anderes als der Einheitsbrei  und sieht wirklich schick aus 

Sonntag kann ich leider nicht mit nach Heidelberg. Eltern im Urlaub und der Hund will den ganzen Tag entertainment 


P.S.: Ich will die Klimaerwärmung wieder zurück... misst Wetter


----------



## Kedi (10. Juni 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Mir gefällts ja zum Glück  und lieber polarisieren als langweilen
> 
> Die letzte Epic-Generation mit Cantibolzen. Wie gesagt, da hat halt alles gepasst, ein einmaliger Gebraucht-Fang für mich




Sieht geil aus! 

Und ich liebe sowieso alte Teile, vorallem die Cantis. Cool  !
Da geile ist aber, wenn man damit an einem Fahrer auf einem Hightech-MTB vorbeidüst  .

Viel Spaß mit deinem Fang!


----------



## x-rossi (10. Juni 2009)

freitag und sonntag komme ich mit, im lmb habe ich mich angemeldet


----------



## Adrenalino (10. Juni 2009)

Kedi schrieb:


> Sieht geil aus!
> 
> Und ich liebe sowieso alte Teile, vorallem die Cantis. Cool  !
> Da geile ist aber, wenn man damit an einem Fahrer auf einem Hightech-MTB vorbeidüst  .
> ...



Was du sagen hierzu  :





Bis auf die Ultegra-Kasette streng retro!


----------



## Everstyle (10. Juni 2009)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Was du sagen hierzu  :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du hast jetzt aber nicht Teile vom Geländer im Hintergrund für den Aufbau des Bikes rausgesägt oder??? 
Optisch find ich cool!


----------



## theobviousfaker (10. Juni 2009)

Kedi schrieb:


> Sieht geil aus!
> 
> Und ich liebe sowieso alte Teile, vorallem die Cantis. Cool  !
> Da geile ist aber, wenn man damit an einem Fahrer auf einem Hightech-MTB vorbeidüst  .
> ...



Danke, danke, aber wir wollen mal nicht übertreiben - V-Brakes dürfen es schon sein, Cantis wären selbst mir im Gelände zu unprktisch 

@Adrenalino: Sieht sehr, sehr geil aus aber wäre mir schon ne Nummer zu hart  Federweg ist schon was feines!


----------



## Adrenalino (10. Juni 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Danke, danke, aber wir wollen mal nicht übertreiben - V-Brakes dürfen es schon sein, Cantis wären selbst mir im Gelände zu unprktisch
> 
> @Adrenalino: Sieht sehr, sehr geil aus aber wäre mir schon ne Nummer zu hart  Federweg ist schon was feines!



Da hast du noch nicht richtig gut eingestellte Cantis ausprobiert. Meine XTR-Cantis bremsen - im trockenen natürlich - wie die Hölle. Da muss man schwer aufpassen und gut dosieren!
Im nassen siehts natürlich anderst aus, aber das Adlerchen lass ich eh nur bei absoluter Trockenheit ausm Käfig.

@Everstyle
Natürlich rausgesägt und dann selbst zurechtgedengelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kedi (10. Juni 2009)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Was du sagen hierzu  :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sagen ich dazu absoluto kulto  !!!

Ich habe im Keller auch so ein Teil von Wheeler. Auch noch mit so einem Steuersatz und starrer Gabel. Keine Federung, nichts  . Die Federung bestandt darin, dass man seinen Poppes ab und zu hochgehoben hat  . Geht nicht überall, aber ich fahr ja auch nicht über Steinblöcke und so einen Kram, die umfahre ich dann  . Durchgerüttelt wird man trotzdem darauf, aber wer sein Radl liebt, dem macht das auch nichts aus. 
Auf meinem WheelerRadl konnte ich richtig Speed machen. Das fand ich immer so geil! Wird Zeit, dass ich ihn wieder auspacke  .


----------



## Google (10. Juni 2009)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Sach ma, biste im August/September auf Transalp? Ich bring den Ball "Trailtour" mal wieder ins Spiel. Ich bin wieder voll da, muss aber erstma Substanz aufbauen. Bin ma gespannt wie es wird wenn ich das erstemal wieder auf Trails unterwegs bin......Fahrtechnik, was ist das????


Joh genau  Bin mit zwei anderen ab dem 29.08.07 für 7 Etappen auf Alpencross  Wegen der Trailtour brauchste doch keine Substanz  Zum Thema Fahrtechnik kann ich nur sagen, das ich die bislang auch sträflich vernachlässigt habe und dieses Jahr Dinge nicht fahre, die ich aber ansonsten gefahren bin  Egal, es ist wie es ist, wobei ich mich schon ärgere wenn ich vom Rad steig. Es fehlt einfach die Praxis und das damit einhergehehende Selbstvertrauen. Und auf Protektoren und fette Helme hab ich kein Bock. 

Komischerweise gehts mir beim Skifahren net so. Auf die Skier gestellt und gut ist. Aber wahrscheinlich liegts daran, dass ich schon seit meiner Kindheit Ski fahre und wenn man fällt, fällt/rutscht man eher weich. Wat solls. Vielleicht kommt ja wieder die Motivation technischer zu fahren wenn das Fusion saniert ist und der Cross näher rückt.





x-rossi schrieb:


> freitag und sonntag komme ich mit, im lmb habe ich mich angemeldet


  

*Freitag 10:00 Uhr Ok bei 2, 5 Stunden Fahrzeit ??​*
Weitere Mitfahrer sind willkommen

Grüße

Google


----------



## theobviousfaker (10. Juni 2009)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Da hast du noch nicht richtig gut eingestellte Cantis ausprobiert. Meine XTR-Cantis bremsen - im trockenen natürlich - wie die Hölle. Da muss man schwer aufpassen und gut dosieren!
> Im nassen siehts natürlich anderst aus, aber das Adlerchen lass ich eh nur bei absoluter Trockenheit ausm Käfig.



Ich hab am Stadtrad auch Cantis am Rennbremshebel, bremst auch wie die Hölle auch im nassen. Aber den Einstellungs- und Zugverlegungsstress mach ich nur mit wenns nicht anders geht. Hoch lebe der technische Fortschritt


----------



## Adrenalino (10. Juni 2009)

Cantis + Rennbremshebel = Crossrad


----------



## theobviousfaker (10. Juni 2009)

Rennbremshebel + Canti + U-Brake hinterm Tretlager + MTB-Geometrie + Gepäckträger = Bastard


----------



## x-rossi (10. Juni 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Freitag 10:00 Uhr Ok bei 2, 5 Stunden Fahrzeit ??


bei mir werdens ein wenig mehr, als 2,5 h  10:00 ist gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (10. Juni 2009)

Google schrieb:


> *was Gemäßigtes mit dem MTB*. Mach einfach *einen Vorschlag*, es findet sicher Anklang. Entweder führen Erdi oder ich oder sonstwer was Mtb-mässiges oder Du was Rennermäßiges oder...wer auch immer! Hauptsache man sieht sich mal wieder





Kedi schrieb:


> *Schlagt* ihr doch mal *was vor*,


*@Karsten*, das ist die "tourenorientierte" Tour von vor 2 Jahren, die geht ziemlich durch die Mitte. Also keine Chance auf dem Burgen- oder Vogesenweg zu landen. Das kommt dann später ... Frank nannte es schon ein paar Mal korrekterweise "soft" oder auch "gemäßigt". *DAS* ist dann so ein angesprochener *Vorschlag* 

Sonntag wird das Wetter gut, somit steht einer schönen Tour nix im Wege. Freut mich, dass sich schon ein Paar angemeldet haben. Freut mich auch, wenn's noch ein Paar mehr werden


----------



## IronShit (10. Juni 2009)

so...das warten hat ein Ende...zumindest für mich...habe gerade mein *neues Bike *abgeholt! 
Habe mich doch als "Feind des langen Federwegs"  geoutet und mir wieder nen Hardtail geholt...

Entschieden habe ich mich jetzt für's Müsing Lite. Vom ersten Eindruck schon mal nen Mega Fortschritt gegenüber dem alten!
Die Fox 100RLC Gabel spricht tausend mal geiler an als die Reba SL und die war schon nicht schlecht..
Vom Handling fährt sich das ganze Teil dann auch nochmal wesentlich besser!!
Vom Gewicht brauch ich denk ich ga nicht anfangen...10,5 gegen locker 12,5 ist einfach der Hammer!!!

Damit bin ich auf dem *Rennsteig* jetzt auf jeden Fall Tausend Prozentig dabei!!! 

*Freitag* komm ich denk ich auch mit.
Wegen *Sonntag* bin ich noch am zögern..müsste um 19 Uhr daheim sein, das wird wohl eher nix  

Achja, wirklich sehr geiles Radl, Adrenalino!


----------



## theobviousfaker (10. Juni 2009)

IronShit schrieb:


> so...das warten hat ein Ende...zumindest für mich...habe gerade mein *neues Bike *abgeholt!
> Habe mich doch als "Feind des langen Federwegs"  geoutet und mir wieder nen Hardtail geholt...
> 
> Entschieden habe ich mich jetzt für's Müsing Lite.



Allerdings bist du nun auch wieder "Freund der langen Kette"  
Geiles Rad!
Was machst du nun mit der Rohloff? Das neue Rad ein wenig refinanzieren  oder behalten?


----------



## HelixBonus (10. Juni 2009)

Bilder!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## x-rossi (10. Juni 2009)

IronShit schrieb:


> Habe mich doch als "Feind des langen Federwegs"  geoutet und mir wieder nen Hardtail geholt...
> 
> Damit bin ich auf dem *Rennsteig* jetzt auf jeden Fall Tausend Prozentig dabei!!!


na dann mal vieeeeel spaß! der rennsteig ist ein 175 km langer wurzeltrail


----------



## x-rossi (11. Juni 2009)

alle noch so -> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 , oder was?


----------



## Torpedo64 (11. Juni 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> na dann mal vieeeeel spaß! der rennsteig ist ein 175 km langer wurzeltrail


 

Davon hab' ich nix gemerkt, aber schööö ist er auf jeden Fall, wenn man ihn richtig rum fährt...


----------



## Google (11. Juni 2009)

ghost48 schrieb:


> Bilder!!!!!!!!!!!


 Genau!!!!!

Ansonsten find  ich es ziemlich pietätlos das Wort Ren****** in den Mund zu nehmen und auch noch Bilder zu posten!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HelixBonus (11. Juni 2009)

Torpedo64 schrieb:


> Davon hab' ich nix gemerkt, aber schööö ist er auf jeden Fall, wenn man ihn richtig rum fährt...



Dann bis du wohl immer die Chicken-WAB-Ways gefahren... oder es war schon ne Ecke her...


----------



## x-rossi (11. Juni 2009)

Torpedo64 schrieb:


> Davon hab' ich nix gemerkt, aber schööö ist er auf jeden Fall, wenn man ihn richtig rum fährt...


ach, ich wollt ihm jetzt doch nur ein bisschen angst einjagen , aber tatsächlich ist es so, dass es - abseits des touristen-touren-rennsteigs - sehr viele trailmöglichkeiten gibt. man kann den rennsteig also traillastig oder aber auch radweglastig angehen. unser guide ghost48 kennt sich bestens auf dem rennsteig aus und wird uns nichts ersparen 

und am besten fährst man den rennsteig so, dass man alle treppen runter fahren kann und nirgendwo eine treppe hoch tragen muss , also von rechts nach links, von ost nach west.

harharhar, in der vorschau sehe ich gerade, das ghost das thema genauso sieht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedRum05 (11. Juni 2009)

War am Wochenende noch mal campen...
Bei dem Wetter muss man ja aufpassen, dass das Rad über Nacht nicht im Regen steht.


----------



## x-rossi (11. Juni 2009)

ich vergöttere einfühlsame frauen


----------



## Torpedo64 (11. Juni 2009)

ghost48 schrieb:


> Dann bis du wohl immer die Chicken-WAB-Ways gefahren... oder es war schon ne Ecke her...


 
Nö, überwiegend Trails . Es gab aber nur ein Stück, was voller Wurzeln war, der Rest mehr gemischt. Wir sind den Wanderweg gefahren und nicht die WAB.



x-rossi schrieb:


> ach, ich wollt ihm jetzt doch nur ein bisschen angst einjagen , aber tatsächlich ist es so, dass es - abseits des touristen-touren-rennsteigs - sehr viele trailmöglichkeiten gibt. man kann den rennsteig also traillastig oder aber auch radweglastig angehen. unser guide ghost48 kennt sich bestens auf dem rennsteig aus und wird uns nichts ersparen
> 
> und am besten fährst man den rennsteig so, dass man alle treppen runter fahren kann und nirgendwo eine treppe hoch tragen muss , also von rechts nach links, von ost nach west.


 
Bei Trockenheit lässt sich der Rennsteig am besten fahren, bei Nässe wird es auf der einen Wurzelpassage ganz schön glitschig...
Bei der Treppe muss man schon ein wenig aufpassen


----------



## x-rossi (11. Juni 2009)

@ ghost48: an diese treppe kann ich mich gar nicht mehr erinnern. haben wir die mitgenommen


----------



## Torpedo64 (11. Juni 2009)

Der Weg folgt, wenn man hier herunterfährt...


----------



## x-rossi (11. Juni 2009)

meinen wir jetzt den gleichen rennsteig? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




auch an das zweite bild kann ich mich nicht erinnern. da sind wir wohl vorbei gefahren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. aber die treppe sieht schon heiß aus


----------



## HelixBonus (11. Juni 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> meinen wir jetzt den gleichen rennsteig?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, das ist da in der Tat ein wenig ungünstig ausgeschildert. Das zweite Bild zeigt die Jugendherberge auf dem Inselsberg - weißt schon, Hefeklöße und so... 
Bevor es, aus Richtung Oberhof kommend, richtig steil wird, geht nach links ein kleiner Pfad weg, der durch ein ausgewaschenes R gekennzeichnet ist. Jetzt werd ich bestimmt gleich wieder "torpediert" aber man kann sich jetzt streiten, ob man das Rad lieber da hoch trägt oder die paar hundert Meter den supersteilen Weg hoch fährt. Hab den Weg auch erst bei einer Erkundungstour im letzen Spätherbst gefunden...
Die Wurzelsache lass ich lieber unkommentiert. Rossi weiß ja, was los war!


----------



## x-rossi (11. Juni 2009)

und wir saßen - außerhalb torpedos bild - dann ganz weit links? ohne sonne kein wiedererkennungswert! 





p.s. die hefeklöße


----------



## karsten13 (11. Juni 2009)

Google schrieb:


> @faker, ich hab auf der heutigen Tour keine Lust auf Rumschrauberei oder Defekten mitten im Gelände. Ich möchte gerne um 20:00 zu Hause sein. Sprich: Wenn sich Dein Bike (noch) nicht in einem funktionstüchtigen Zustand befindet, bitte ich Dich nicht an der Tour teil zu nehmen. Ich nehm Dich gerne mit (auch wenn Dein Bike orangene Züge hat ) - das weißt Du - aber net so





Google schrieb:


> Das Univega werde ich aber morgen auch erst einmal testen müssen weil ich da auf die Schnelle ne gebrauchte Kassette und Kette draufmontieren mußte (das jetzt zu erklären wird zuuu kompliziert) Erste Fahrtests lassen aber die Vermutung zu, dass man damit ohne weiteres den X fahren kann.



na da bin ich aber mal gespannt, was hier dann vom Schrauber-X berichtet wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedRum05 (12. Juni 2009)

Bis gleich Frank...
Google - Tours

Werde allerdings nur ein one-way-Ticket ziehen 
Wollte von Seligenstadt bis Stockstadt am Main fahren und dann vielleicht Richtung Binselberg fahren. 
Also bis gleich dann mal.


----------



## Google (12. Juni 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *Nach Heidelberg am Sonntag​*


 Bin echt mal gespannt wie sich 125 KM mit dem Hardtail anfühlen. Ich bin schon lange nicht mehr so ne Tour mit dem Uni gefahren. Nach der Geländetour mit Shopper am Mittwoch dachte ich nur: "Einmal Fully immer FullY"......Das ist natürlich nur meine Empfindung. Wir sind am Mittwoch auch ein paar Trails gefahren und ich hab im Sattel gesessen wie auf dem Fusion und hab ganz vergessen, daß das beim HT nicht immer gut ankommt. Es gab unangenehme Schläge in die (Wal -)Nüsse, es ging unverhofft in die Wirbelsäule im Lendenbereich, sogar in die Halswirbel  Klar, ich hätte halt mehr auf den Klickis stehen müssen aber warum eigentlich die Beine unnötig belasten  Ich hab mich völlig an den Komfort eines Fullys gewöhnt ....So schlimm wirds am sonntag natürlich net aber vollgefedert geht auf Dauer einfach besser solange man in einem rennen nicht noch an 2-3 Minuten feilen muß.

Tschö Google


----------



## theobviousfaker (12. Juni 2009)

Ich würd ja gern WEICHEI schreien, aber ich gehör ja jetzt auch zur Sofafraktion  Aber vor kurzem, daaaa war die Welt noch hart, doch ich war härter...


----------



## Erdi01 (13. Juni 2009)

IronShit schrieb:


> Wegen *Sonntag* bin ich noch am zögern..müsste um 19 Uhr daheim sein, das wird wohl eher nix



Info zur geplante Rückfahrt: 
Die RB60 geht im stundentakt, Gleis 3, Abfahrt 16:21 - *17:28* - 18:21 - 19:28 und braucht bis Langen 1:10

Seidern Google's Uni fällt unterwegs auseinander und wir kommen nicht in Heidelberg an 

Bis morgen früh ...


----------



## x-rossi (13. Juni 2009)

hier erdi, wäre es euch möglich, mich morgen um 10:11 vom dietzenbacher bahnhof abzuholen? anders kommt die s-bahn sonntags nicht an.


----------



## Google (13. Juni 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Seidern Google's Uni fällt unterwegs auseinander und wir kommen nicht in Heidelberg an


 Wa? Bin ISCH die BAHN ?? 

Nö, nö, der Arsch muß net auf Grundeis gehen. Es funktioniert alles bestens 


x-rossi schrieb:


> hier erdi, wäre es euch möglich, mich morgen um 10:11 vom dietzenbacher bahnhof abzuholen? anders kommt die s-bahn sonntags nicht an.


Erdi01, ist die Haltestelle net direkt am Kreishaus


theobviousfaker schrieb:


> WEICHEI


 Das bin ich in diesem Falle geerne 

Bis morsche, GEILES WEEETTTEEEERRRRR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (13. Juni 2009)

ach komm, a-lecken! die 8 km mehr machen mich auch nicht fertig, wahrscheinlich brauche ich die sogar, um die beine ein wenig frei zu fahren.

10:00 kreishaus. bis dann!


----------



## Erdi01 (13. Juni 2009)

@x-rossi, wenn Du mit der Bahn kommst, steig Dtz Mitte aus ist in der Tat gerade mal 200m vom Kreishaus entfernt.


----------



## IronShit (13. Juni 2009)

bin jetzt von meiner ersten längeren Ausfahrt mit meim neuen Radl zurück und bin tatsächlich schwer begeistert... wie leicht so nen Hinterrad doch sein kann und wie die Fox Gabel echt ALLES wegschluckt...wow!! 
Nen Sessel ist das Teil natürlich nicht, aber im vergleich zu vorher kommt es dem aus meiner Wahrnehmung doch schon sehr nahe... und dabei war ich mit den Fahreigenschaften vom Rohloff Rad nicht ma unzufrieden...

Heidelberg morgen lass ich wirklich lieber, auch wenn ich wirklich gerne mitkommen würde.. aber 19Uhr ist einfach zu knapp...wünsch allen die mitfahren auf jeden Fall viel spaß. 

Ich werde dann ne Runde in "heimischen" Gefilden fahren und nen bisschen "Trauma-Bewältigung" an meiner Unfallstelle auf der Birkenhainer betreiben.. 
falls jemand mit will bin ich dafür durchaus offen. Würd gern so 4h minimum fahren. Müssten auch nicht so früh los, bis 13 Uhr Startzeit is bei mit drin...

Achja, dann noch die Frage nach *Frammersbach*...ich will da starten, noch wer? Den LSD Trips Bus könnten wir diesmal haben, falls sich genug Leute finden...


----------



## theobviousfaker (13. Juni 2009)

Frammersbach hab ich Bock drauf, aber ich seh grad, das ist das letzte Wochenende vor meiner wichtigsten Klausur dieses Jahr   Muss ich mir noch überlegen...


----------



## Erdi01 (15. Juni 2009)

TELEGRAMM vom Sonntag, 14.06.2009

Hoffe die Zero Trail Tour war auszuhalten ... STOP Pünklich um 10 in Dietzebach aufgebrochen ... STOP Erster Stopp Breuburg ... STOP Dorthin wurde es mal etwas steiler ... STOP Rinna hat uns verlassen, hoffe bist gut gelandet ... STOP Google, warum DH'ler?, waren oberhalb von Beerfelden, wie auf Bildern im Hintergrund zu sehen ;-) Nähe des Bikepark ... STOP X-rossi, dank für's Brötchen, hatte gut getan ... STOP Leider zu spät für eine richtige Pause durch Hirschhorn, bevor wir im Zug saßen ... STOP Ab Langen Heimweg nach Dietzenbach, vor Unwetter noch erreicht ... STOP Hoffe alle sind gut heimgekommen ... STOP Soll des Odenwald-X erreicht 152KM/1450HM ... STOP *Bilder* ... STOP


----------



## Chaotenkind (15. Juni 2009)

Morsche allerseits!

Melde mich zurück von der sonnigen Insel!

Lanzarote war schön zum radeln, 24-26°C im Schnitt und trocken!
Der Wind hatte einen zusätzlichen Trainingsfaktor, vor allem wenns bergauf ging. Die 8 km Steigung vom Playa Blanca nach Femés mit zusätzlich ca. 35 km/h Gegenwind hat schon was.

Die Insel mit dem Renner und dem MTB abgegrast, es gibt für den Renner schöne Straßen und fürs MTB wirklich nette Trails und Downhillstrecken. Der Sand ist manchmal aber zu tief zum fahren. Da heißt es dann schieben!

Also, ein Rennradfreund werde ich nicht. Es lief zwar gut, angeblich habe ich tempomäßig auf dem Renner die "Fortgeschrittenenstufe" erreicht, aber so eine Fräse ist nix für mich!
Wenn der Wind von der Seite und ein wenig böig kam, musste ich aufpassen, dass es mich nicht von der Straße weht!
Außerdem hats schon gereicht auf dem MTB so ne sch*** Kettenschaltung zu haben. Nicht dass sie nicht funktioniert hat, aber für meinen Geschmack funktioniert die Coladose einfach besser. Werd heute mein 96 abholen, hatte es während des Urlaubs beim Händler zwecks Einbau der neuen leichten Vorderradnabe (ist doch DT Swiss geworden) und eines leichten und hoffentlich bequemen Sattels.

Endlich wieder ein anständiges Rad unter dem Hintern!

Wer fährt eigentlich Frammersbach am 28sten?
Bin angemeldet fürs Rad-Haus-Team.

Kann man eigentlich ne Speedhub in ein Rennrad einbauen?


----------



## Google (15. Juni 2009)

Moin, moin

@[email protected] Bin auch noch vor dem Schütt heim gekommen. Zero Trail aber bene Landschaft  Meine Bilder lade ich im Laufe der Woche hoch. Fazit: Sehr schöne Tour aber das nächste mal doch ne Stunde früher, Vogesenweg sowieso. Und alle einschliesslich mir, müßen sich auf eine Rückkehr in den Abendstunden halt einstellen  Ist doch Mist wenn man keine gescheite Pause macht...Wa?

@[email protected] Welcome back  Framersbach??? *grübel*grübel* 

Und diesmal ein Geländeangebot bereits am Dienstag. Mittwoch und Donnerstag kann ich leider net.


*Gelände am Dienstag​*
Edit sagt: Chaotenkind, sehen wir auch ein paar Bilder? 

ODW X Soft Teilnehmer, ich bitte um Veröffentlichung der Bilder, gelle?


Grüße

Google


----------



## drinkandbike (15. Juni 2009)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Morsche allerseits!
> 
> 
> 
> Kann man eigentlich ne Speedhub in ein Rennrad einbauen?




zu beachten wäre die Einbaubreite der Coladose! Du brauchst auch das komplette Programm..Drehmomentabstützung - Kettenspanner! Wo machst du den Schaltgriff hin und wo laufen die Schaltseile lang?

Hast du aber nicht im Ernst gemeint oder ? Chaotenkind


----------



## Chaotenkind (15. Juni 2009)

@google:
Bilder kommen noch, muss warten bis meine Eltern aus dem Urlaub zurück sind. Bikeholics Rechner liest die Speicherkarte nicht, also muss das mein Stiefvater an seinem Rechner erledigen.

Viele Fotos sind es nicht, haben wegen dem feinen Sand den Apparat nicht so oft mitgenommen.
Allerdings ein paar Beweisfotos aufm Renner gibt es. MTB nur bei den Gleichgewichtsübungen an der Lagune in La Santa. Aber dafür mit Eisbärentrikot!

Schee war`s!

Dienstag schau ich mal. Wenns trocken ist fahr ich mit. Bin Regen ja gar nicht mehr gewöhnt.


----------



## Chaotenkind (15. Juni 2009)

> zu beachten wäre die Einbaubreite der Coladose! Du brauchst auch das komplette Programm..Drehmomentabstützung - Kettenspanner! Wo machst du den Schaltgriff hin und wo laufen die Schaltseile lang?
> 
> Hast du aber nicht im Ernst gemeint oder ? Chaotenkind


 
Nee, war nur so ne Idee...
Drehmomentabstützung und Kettenspanner hab ich ja auch an den MTBs...
Schaltzüge hat ein RR mit Kettenschaltung doch auch. Der für vorne fällt weg, dafür verlaufen zwei nach hinten...
Einbaubreite, genau hier liegt warscheinlich das Problem.

Bin auf Lanzarote zweifach und dreifach vorne bei 9-fach hinten gefahren. Also bei zweifach hab ich die Coladose echt vermisst. Bergauf war es ne Qual. Ansonsten nervt halt das Hin- und Herschalten vorne und hinten.
Hach bin ich faul!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Instantcold (15. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

auch ich will mich mal wieder melden 

War gestern mit Lanzelot auf einer netten Tour unterwegs.

Ich sag´s mal so:

Follow the *B*

Was soviel heißt, wie einmal Gemünden bitte 

Eine sehr nette Tour die ab dem Franzosenkopf sehr durch WAB´s geprägt ist, ab der Bayrischen Schanze geht es dann auf einen recht langen Trail bis kurz vor Langenprozelten und dann ist was für die Freunde des gepflegten Spackens dabei, die letzten Meter auf dem Mainradweg 

Ab Parkplatz B8 sind es gute 73 km, mit den Höhenmetern hat mein Tacho etwas gespart  aber über 1100 sind es.

Zurück ging es mit der Bahn, zum Vorzugspreis der hier nicht genannt wird  und außer das wir stehen durften ist nichts weiter vorgefallen.

Ohh doch, der Platz vor der Toilette war definitiv falsch, oder Lanzelot??? 

Mal sehen was demnächst unter die Stollen genommen wird.

Grüße
Instantcold


----------



## Rinna (15. Juni 2009)

Moin!


Erdi01 schrieb:


> TELEGRAMM vom Sonntag, 14.06.2009...
> Rinna hat uns verlassen, hoffe bist gut gelandet ... STOP ...
> 152KM/1450HM ... STOP





Da war es schon gut, dass ich nach Michelstadt abgebogen bin , ein Zug nach Darmstadt kam auch gleich .
Gerne komm ich mal wieder mit, hat echt Spaß gemacht!!!

Die Fotos sind online.

Den Rest des Nachmittags habe ich mit ersten Versuchen in einem neuen Hobby verbracht .

Bis bald
Corinna

Eisbärensymphatisantin


----------



## x-rossi (15. Juni 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> 152KM/1450HM


haben wir auf dem odw-x tatsächlich 150 km zurückgelegt? war auf jeden fall eine schöne vorbereitungstour für den rennsteig. dann werde ich ihn ja auch irgendwie schaffen. 

trottelig wie ich bin, habe ich in frankfurt noch ein s-bahnticket für offenbach gezogen. als ob das wochenendeticket das nicht abgedeckt hätte. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 rossi! und natürlich hat das geschütt mich mitten während des abendessens outdoor beim asiaten erwischt. trocken heimkommen funktioniert auch irgendwie anders. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 rossi!



Google schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Tour aber das nächste mal doch ne Stunde früher, Vogesenweg sowieso.


am besten fände ich dafür einen samstag. und wenn sonntag, dann einen, auf den bei mir eine spätschichtwoche folgt. eine tiefe sonntagnacht mit folgender frühschicht ist schlicht unmenschlich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Google schrieb:


> ODW X Soft Teilnehmer, ich bitte um Veröffentlichung der Bilder, gelle?


argh! die neue kamera ist noch nicht so gut auf mich eingestellt. leider ist nur ein bild richtig scharf geworden: >>>


----------



## Google (15. Juni 2009)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Aber dafür mit Eisbärentrikot!............
> Dienstag schau ich mal. Wenns trocken ist fahr ich mit.


 *Zweimal *"So ists braav!" 


Instantcold schrieb:


> Ich sag´s mal so:
> 
> Follow the *B*


Des wollt ich dieses Jahr auch noch fahren  Schade das wir es nicht zusammen gefahren sind. Ich dachte Du bist nicht mehr so aktiv  Ist wohl doch nicht so


x-rossi schrieb:


> leider ist nur ein bild richtig scharf geworden: >>>


 Ei komm jetz! Ich möcht auch die anderen sehen 

Hier übrigens meine Bilder auf *flickr*

Grüße


Google


----------



## x-rossi (15. Juni 2009)

na gut ^^

account auf flickr erstellen und bilder noch ein wenig bearbeiten, das hat alles gedauert: *flickr*


----------



## Instantcold (15. Juni 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Schade das wir es nicht zusammen gefahren sind. Ich dachte Du bist nicht mehr so aktiv  Ist wohl doch nicht so



Hey Frank,

bin schon noch aktiv, nur durch die Kurzarbeit bin ich meistens schon um 14 Uhr zu Hause oder fahre halt mit dem Bike auf die Arbeit und zurück.

Letztes Wochenende war ich auch unterwegs, wollte ursprünglich nur eine Stunde locker fahren und bin dann doch über 4 Stunden unterwegs gewesen.

Bei mir sieht es die nächsten Wochenenden sehr schlecht aus.
Hab jetzt die letzten Wettkämpfe im Schwimmen und Mitte Juli sind noch die Bayrischen Meisterschaften, da nach werde ich wieder mehr zeit am Wochenende haben.

Vielleicht ergibt sich da ja was.

Grüße
René


----------



## Erdi01 (15. Juni 2009)

Schöne Bilder habt Ihr da gemacht 

Bei meinen 152 ist auch die Rückfahrt ab Langen dabei. Der reine ODW-X waren demnach 140, auch irgendwie mehr als ich in Erinnerung hatte 

 Und Corinna hat jetzt endgültig den Boden unter den Füßen verlohren


----------



## Lupo (15. Juni 2009)

wo wir grad bei den bildern vom w.e. sind stell ich auch mal ein paar rein. im pfälzerwald  sind wir 3 nette trailige touren gefahren. war einfach geil da jede menge trails, freundliche wanderer und keine zufällig auf den trail gefallenen baumstämme  warn bestimmt net das letze mal dort


----------



## theobviousfaker (16. Juni 2009)

Dieses Foto ist einfach der Hammer  Wahnsinnig gut erwischt und die Trails sehen sowieso super aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (16. Juni 2009)

Moin allerseits

mein heutiges Tourenangebot muß ich leider wieder absagen. Mein Magen ist nicht ganz Ok und die Beine sind schwerer als gestern. Ich werde mich auf die Fahrten zur Arbeit beschränken müssen. Irgendwas scheint zu arbeiten... Sorry!



Instantcold schrieb:


> Vielleicht ergibt sich da ja was.


Das Jahr ist lang. Du weißt ja wo Du uns findest.





Lupo schrieb:


> jede menge trails, freundliche wanderer und keine zufällig auf den trail gefallenen baumstämme


Wahrscheinlich auch noch nicht so stark von Bikern frequentiert?

Grüße

Google


----------



## xizangle (16. Juni 2009)

@google,

...und ich hatte mich gestern kurz eingetragen, allerdings wäre es dann doch nicht gegangen. 

immerhin kam gestern mein helm, bin also langsam wieder richtig ausgerüstet.

hattet wohle ne klasse tour, tolle bilder... 

gute besserung.


----------



## Google (17. Juni 2009)

Danke, geht schon wieder  Jetzt mußte nur noch ein bisserl fitter werden, dann klappts auch mit einer Geländetour 

Grüße

Google


----------



## Chaotenkind (17. Juni 2009)

Und trockener!

Habs mir gestern doch verkniffen obwohl ich meinen neuen Sattel gerne gleich ausprobiert hätte.

Bikeholic und Siam sind schön naß geworden.

Aber heute....


----------



## xizangle (17. Juni 2009)

ach neuen sattel, einen gebrauchten hier vom board habe ich gestern montiert. mein oller flite war ja total verzogen, habe total schief drauf gesessen. lol.

jetzt gleich in sportkarwstadt, ne 2. radhose, dann joggen oder biken....


----------



## Google (17. Juni 2009)

Volker, am Wochenende wollte ich mal wieder meinen Renner bewegen.

Ich kann aber nur am Sonntag. Das Wetter scheint gar nicht sooo schlecht zu werden  Vorwiegend trocken, halt ein bisserl frischer. Ich hab die Spessart 8 oder die Spessartodenwaldkombi im Kopf.......oder den Dr. Degen Weg, zurück über Eselsweg und Birkenhainer mit dem MTB. Für die zweit- und drittgenannte Alternative brauch ich Dich allerdings. Wenns die erste wird, freu ich mich natürlich auch auf einen gemeinsamen Ritt. Weitere Mitfahrer sind natürlich auch willkommen.

Wie schauts aus Volker? Welche von den dreien es wird, ist mir egal. Biste dabei wenns Wetter mitspielt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (18. Juni 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Wie schauts aus Volker? Welche von den dreien es wird, ist mir egal. Biste dabei wenns Wetter mitspielt?



ich entscheide mich für Nummer vier 

Wir steuern mit dem Renner den Parkhof zwischen Kleinheubach und Miltenberg an, was hälst Du davon ...


----------



## Google (19. Juni 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> den Parkhof zwischen Kleinheubach und Miltenberg


Muß ich dat kennen?? Gibts da was zum  und  Ich bitte um Details  Startort-und Zeit (wenn möglich ohne Autoanfahrt), Strecke, KM/HM ?? Sonst noch was? Nö, ich glaub das reicht erst mal


----------



## Erdi01 (19. Juni 2009)

... (noch) kennst Du's nicht. Ca. 150/1500 Start/Ziel Dtz. Du mußt fürn Alpen-X trainieren, also kommst Du einfach ab Hanau angeradelt  Und klar gibt's dort was zu essen, kommt dann ca. bei KM 75-80. Das ist in etwa die Runde die wir vor zwei Jahren mal gefahren sind.


----------



## Google (19. Juni 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Du mußt fürn Alpen-X trainieren, also kommst Du einfach ab Hanau angeradelt


Ich hab nochmal das Auto rausschlagen können weil mir 190 Km dann doch zu viel sind 

Wie siehts aus mit 10:00 Uhr ?


----------



## Erdi01 (19. Juni 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Wie siehts aus mit 10:00 Uhr ?


Ja OK, *Sonntag 10:00 Kreishaus Dietzenbach mit Renner*. Dann geht's durch den Odw zum Parkhof und zurück. Ca. 150 KM / 1500 HM

Wer sich noch anschließen möchte ist willkommen. LMB gibt es keinen. Auch keine weitere Ankündigung in Parallelwelten. Bis dann ...


----------



## Climax_66 (21. Juni 2009)

Kleine Info:
Rückersbacher Schlucht kann man hoch radeln.
Ist zwar noch Baustelle aber kommt man gut durch.
Wochenende und nach Feierabend muss die Baustelle immer für Wanderer und Biker passierbar sein.
Am Sperr Schild nicht weiter stören, das wird nicht Morgens und Abends sowie am WE auf und abgebaut.


----------



## Google (21. Juni 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ca. 150/1500 Start/Ziel Dtz.


 Ich bin entäuscht  Mein Tacho hat zuhause nur 149 Km angezeigt  

So, wird langsam Zeit das die Donnerstage wieder aktiviert werden 

*Voll krasse Geländetour 
*

Grüße

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (21. Juni 2009)

... wo bist Du den Kilometer mehr gefahren als ich   ... na egal, habe mich jedenfalls gefreut die Regenklamotten mal nicht umsonst mitgeschleppt zu haben  ... *Bilder*


----------



## karsten13 (22. Juni 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> war auf jeden fall eine schöne vorbereitungstour für den rennsteig. dann werde ich ihn ja auch irgendwie schaffen.



nun hast Du ihn "irgendwie" geschafft  , Respekt für das "Zähne zusammenbeissen" 

Ansonsten eine sehr geile Tour , das Wetter hat entgegen den Prognosen mitgespielt und die Gruppe hat in jeder Hinsicht harmoniert.

Besonderer Dank von hieraus nochmal an ghost48 für die Unterkunft in Blankenstein!

Hier schon mal meine Bilder, sagt Bescheid, wo ich eure finde ...

















Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Chaotenkind (22. Juni 2009)

Guten morgen Google,

hab ein Fotoalbum "Lanzarote" angelegt und die Bilder hochgeladen.

Kannst gugge!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (22. Juni 2009)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Kannst gugge!



Na, wenn Dir das Trikot mal nicht steht weiß ich auch nicht


----------



## Chaotenkind (23. Juni 2009)

Danke für die Blumen!
Sollte ich es am Sonntag in Frammersbach anziehen? Ich starte ja eigentlich fürs Radhaus Hochstadt 
Wir haben leider keine neuen Trikots machen lassen und von den alten ist nur noch eins in XXL da. Das kann ich als Kleid tragen.


----------



## HelixBonus (23. Juni 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> nun hast Du ihn "irgendwie" geschafft  , Respekt für das "Zähne zusammenbeissen"
> 
> Ansonsten eine sehr geile Tour , das Wetter hat entgegen den Prognosen mitgespielt und die Gruppe hat in jeder Hinsicht harmoniert.
> 
> ...




Hallo an alle Rennsteig - "Bezwinger"!
War in der Tat eine tolle Tour mit tollen Mitstreitern. Meine Bilder hier!
Jetzt warte ich noch sehnsüchtig auf Rossi, der wohl am meisten fotografiert hat. An dieser Stelle auch nochmal gute Besserung und meine Hochachtung vor dieser Leistung! 
Baumbilliard wird wohl nicht olympisch...
Grüße
Oliver


----------



## Google (23. Juni 2009)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Sollte ich es am Sonntag in Frammersbach anziehen?


Aber natürlich! ich bitte darum


----------



## Chaotenkind (23. Juni 2009)

Na dann, ich versuche es.
Team Radhaus im Eisbärentrikot.
Falls Chef mault werde ich sicherheitshalber noch was neutrales einpacken.

Ach, ich frag ihn heute abend einfach mal!


----------



## IronShit (23. Juni 2009)

Rennsteig war echt super.... 
Kann mich an das bisher gesagte nur anschließen... 

- Route war super
- Gruppe Top
- Mit dem Wetter haben wir einfach nur das mega Glück gehabt...

also jederzeit gerne wieder...danke an Ghost für die ganze Orga!
Gute Besserung an Rossi...


@Chaotenkind: Will auch in Frammersbach starten. Wie und wann kommt ihr denn hin? Wieviel starten vom Radhaus? 
Vielleicht komm ich morgen abend einfach mal zur Ausfahrt, falls es zeitlich irgendwie passt...


----------



## Chaotenkind (23. Juni 2009)

@ironshit:
Bus von den Radballern geliehen.
Die müssen bei Auswärtsspielen die Räder ja auch mitnehmen.

Am letzten Sonntag bei der Probefahrt hatten wir von Jans Bekannten einen Bus bekommen.
Wir sind 7 oder 8 vom Radhaus. Werden so gegen 6.30 uhr am Sonntag direkt bei Jan starten (Fahrräder einladen und so). 3 Mann fahren separat von Daheim aus. Ich komm mit dem Auto zu Jan und schau mal. Wenn der Platz im Bus nicht reicht fahre ich auch selbst. Hab ja extra die Rücksitzbank ausgebaut damit das Rad besser reinpasst.


----------



## Chaotenkind (24. Juni 2009)

@ironshit:

Letztes Update gestern nachmittag:
-Treffen 6.15 Uhr Radhaus Hochstadt, für die notorischen Zuspätkommer 6:00 Uhr, damit sie dann auch pünktlich sind.
-Radballerbus reicht, d.h., ich reise auch per Rad zum Laden an.
-Genug zu trinken mitnehmen, was zum futtern für vor dem Rennen, Ersatzschlauch, Luftpumpe, Regenklamotten, Klamotten zum wechseln für nach dem Rennen (falls nötig)
-Abfahrt 6:30 Uhr.
-es gibt zwei Startblöcke, 8:30 Uhr und 8:45 Uhr. Welchen wir haben erfahren wir am Samstag, da unsere Startnummern da von einem Fahrer abgeholt werden, so dass wir das am Sonntag nicht mehr erledigen müssen.


----------



## Adrenalino (24. Juni 2009)

Wünsche jetzt schon allen Frammersbach-Starterinnen und Startern ein trockenes, heißes und vor allem pannen-und sturzfreies Rennen 

Genießt die Stimmung am Grabig-Anstieg  und sagt nen schönen Gruß 

Da ich seit Anfang Mai wieder fit bin habe ich mich doch entschlossen beim IM in FFM zu starten. Ich schreib dazu nächste Woche noch was. Vielleicht hat ja der ein oder andere am 5.07 Zeit und Lust sich z.b. in Hochstadt aufzustellen und mich anzufeuern 

Also denne, haut rein am Sonntach!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (24. Juni 2009)

> Adrenalino schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wünsche jetzt schon allen Frammersbach-Starterinnen und Startern ein trockenes, heißes und vor allem pannen-und sturzfreies Rennen
> ...


 
Durchkommen ist alles !


----------



## Adrenalino (24. Juni 2009)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Durchkommen ist alles !



Hihi.....das ist auch meine Maxime für den 05.07

Meine Startnummer :

*1947*

Zusätzlich gibbet nächste Woche ein Foto von mir im Renndress samt Radl. Da wir die Nummer hinten tragen müssen wirds mit der Erkennung von vorne e bissi schwer


----------



## Chaotenkind (24. Juni 2009)

Ist notiert. Foto ist natürlich noch besser! Bitte auf dem Rad!


----------



## Adrenalino (24. Juni 2009)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Ist notiert. Foto ist natürlich noch besser! Bitte auf dem Rad!



Abär natürlisch  sobald die Fotos vom letzten Tria an der Mosel online sind verlink ich das Foto, ich hoffe daß die Mädels und Jungs an der Strecke mich nicht zu unvorteilhaft fotografiert haben


----------



## Google (24. Juni 2009)

Guten N`abendn 

auch wenn für Morsche erst mal die Tour ansteht, möchte ich gerne schon für das WE vorfühlen. Gerne möchte ich wieder was längeres fahren, diesmal am Sonntag und weil ichs Auto nicht bekomme, eher bei uns in der Gegend. Wetter wird schon gut  Für Frammersbach bin ich leider nicht motiviert.

Wie schauts aus? Wer interessiert sich für was?

Mit dem Renner (*Augenschiel auf die Rennerfahrer*)

 Spessartacht, um die 140 KM bei circa 1500 HM
 Spessartodenwaldkombi, ähnlich wie oben
 Haferlohrtal, auch so ähnlich 

Mit dem Mountainbike (*auf alle Schiel*)

 Neuauflage der DEB-Tour (Diesmal würds klappen mit dem D )
 Für die Kahltalumrundung könnt ich mich auch begeistern!

Beide Touren belaufen sich auf 100 KM plus, 1500 HM plus. Genau weiß ich es leider nicht mehr.

Was mache mer? Gibts evtl noch ne andere interessante Tour, die ich vergessen habe?

Grüße

Google


----------



## Lanzelot (24. Juni 2009)

> Mit dem Mountainbike (*auf alle Schiel*)
> 
> Neuauflage der DEB-Tour (Diesmal würds klappen mit dem D )
> Für die Kahltalumrundung könnt ich mich auch begeistern!



Dafür wär ich auch zu begeistern, aber vielleicht doch besser BED ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedRum05 (24. Juni 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Wie schauts aus? Wer interessiert sich für was?
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...



Dann schiel ich doch einfach mal zurück... 

Dieses Wochenende kann ich zwar nicht, da schon ander weitig verplant, aber ich wäre dann an einem der beiden folgenden dabei.
ABER Achtung - am 05.07. ist Ironman und diesmal will ich mal wieder den Start am Langener-Waldsee sehen. Hat dazu noch jemand Lust oder muss ich mir das frühe Aufstehen alleine antun?


----------



## Torpedo64 (24. Juni 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Mit dem Mountainbike (*auf alle Schiel*)
> 
> Neuauflage der DEB-Tour (Diesmal würds klappen mit dem D )
> Für die Kahltalumrundung könnt ich mich auch begeistern!
> ...


 
Die beiden Touren würden mich auch interessieren. Sind da auch schöne Trails dabei


----------



## karsten13 (25. Juni 2009)

IronShit schrieb:


> Gute Besserung an Rossi...



@x-rossi: Gib mal nen aktuellen Statusbericht ab 

Zur Rennsteig-Tour hab ich mal was aufgeschrieben ...

n8,

Karsten.


----------



## Lanzelot (25. Juni 2009)

@Torpedo


> Die beiden Touren würden mich auch interessieren. Sind da auch schöne Trails dabei


hält sich in Grenzen, kommt drauf an was Du unter "schön" verstehst


----------



## HelixBonus (25. Juni 2009)

Lanzelot schrieb:


> @Torpedo
> 
> hält sich in Grenzen, kommt drauf an was Du unter "schön" verstehst



@Torpedo

Da bin ich jetzt aber auch mal gespannt!


@Karsten

sehr schöner Bericht!


----------



## x-rossi (25. Juni 2009)

aua! 

also, wo fange ich jetzt an? zuerst mal danke an ghost und seine großeltern, vor allem an hosting-queen oma b. 

und danke an alle für die unterstützung auf dem rest der tour und der bahnheimfahrt.

leichte hämatome und schürfwunden am linken bein, ein großes hämatom an hüfte und ein "normales" an linker schulter. zum glück sind beide schultern "nur" stark geprellt und weisen keine ac-symptome auf. die aus der gelenkpfanne herausgeschnappte rechte schulter ist dem doc noch schleierhaft und ich solls beobachten. eine rippe im linken oberen brustbereich ist gebrochen. husten geht nicht, niesen würde mich fertig machen, ich komme schwer in die hocke und kann nichts über bauchnabelhöhe heben. bis ich aus dem bett rauskomme dauert es gute 5 minuten, fast 10 minuten, wenn ich nicht auf schmerzmittel bin. zum glück kann ich täglich in den supermarkt und ein bisschen obst und gemüse heimtragen, dauert aber 4x so lange, wie gewöhnlich. durch die schonhaltung verkümmere und verziehe ich immer mehr. die atmung geht nur sehr flach, ich kann den brustkorb nicht richtig dehnen. erfahrungsgemäß bessert sich das nach 7 tagen wieder etwas und dann tag für tag immer ein bisschen mehr. 

am meisten nagt, dass der unfall aus dem nichts kam. sowas surreales habe ich noch nicht erlebt. noch nicht mal zeit für eine reaktion zu haben, weil das ursprungsprogramm weiterläuft im kopf, aber nicht zum bild passt, ist echt seltsam.

@ karsten: schöner bericht.


----------



## HelixBonus (25. Juni 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> am meisten nagt, dass der unfall aus dem nichts kam. sowas surreales habe ich noch nicht erlebt. noch nicht mal zeit für eine reaktion zu haben, weil das ursprungsprogramm weiterläuft im kopf, aber nicht zum bild passt, ist echt seltsam.



...auf Gehirnerschütterung haben sie dich auch untersucht? 

Nein Quatsch! Gute Besserung an dieser Stelle auf jeden Fall noch einmal!


----------



## xizangle (25. Juni 2009)

@google,

ich bin um 17:25 an dem b8 parkplatz mit den sitzbänken. 

freu mich auf die tour.

mike


----------



## Erdi01 (25. Juni 2009)

*@Google*, ich habe am kommenden WE ein Termin mit mir selber und weis deswegen erstmal nicht wann ich was mache 

*@x-rossi*, ist ja ein Ding. Demnach sind Zero Trail Touren also doch gesünder. Gute Besserung!


----------



## theobviousfaker (25. Juni 2009)

Oha, den rossi hats gelegt?  Du und deine Rippen! Gute Besserung, alter Mann  Wenn ich dir mal nen Gefallen tun kann klingel ruhig durch.

Ich bin die nächstens zwei Wochen noch in "Quarantäne", ich lerne jetzt sieben Tage die Woche. Bei schönstem Wetter  Naja wir sehen uns danach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (25. Juni 2009)

Lanzelot schrieb:


> Dafür wär ich auch zu begeistern, aber vielleicht doch besser BED ?!


Dann halten wir mal den Sonntag fest  Das "D" biste doch jetzt schon abgefahren  Spricht was dagegen so anzufangen? Ists anders rum doch besser?





RedRum05 schrieb:


> Dann schiel ich doch einfach mal zurück...


 Dann lass uns mal zusammen mit dem Erdi01 schauen  Vielleicht gehts ja schon am Samstag in einer Woche


x-rossi schrieb:


> aua!


 Bei dem Bericht krieg ich auch aua  Was meinsten ab wannde wenigstens wieder für den *Chinesen * fit bist  Ich will mal die Tage schauen...





xizangle schrieb:


> freu mich auf die tour.


Und alles klaro soweit? Das nächste Mal dann 1-2 Steigungen dazu genommen 


Erdi01 schrieb:


> ich habe am kommenden WE ein Termin mit mir selber


Ich sehs gerade...





theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Ich bin die nächstens zwei Wochen noch in "Quarantäne"


So ists brav. Immer schön für später investieren   Aber dann geht wieder was  Was war denn jetzt eigentlich mit Deiner Borreliose?

Grüße

Google


----------



## theobviousfaker (26. Juni 2009)

Tja Borreliose ist ziemlich fies. Kann etwas 5 Myrilliarden Symptome haben, bis jetzt gehts mir aber ganz gut. Wenn ich Pech hab und in den nächsten zwei Jahren dann doch chronische Gelenk- und Muskelschmerzen hab wirds richtig böse.. leider gibts da keine gescheite Möglichkeit festzustellen, ob ich die scheiss Viecher habe. Der aktuelle Stand der Forschung gibt da wirklich nichts her.

Bleibt nur noch Placebo, also immer schön positiv denken


----------



## xizangle (26. Juni 2009)

hey google, 
ja das machen wir so. immer ein wenig steigern. =)
fands gestern gut, bin gerade noch vor dem regen ins auto eingestiegen. spüre meine waden wachsen....


----------



## x-rossi (26. Juni 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@x-rossi*, ist ja ein Ding. Demnach sind Zero Trail Touren also doch gesünder. Gute Besserung!





Erdi01 schrieb:


> und immer dran denken: Es ist nicht die Frage OB sondern nur WANN man auf der Fr*** liegt


an der wegbeschaffenheit wird man das nicht festmachen können @ Erdi. deiner aussage nach darf dann jeder irgendwann nochmal ... irgendwo 

@ faker: danke für dein angebot. großeinkäufe bekomme ich momentan von allen seiten angeboten, habe aber gemerkt, dass der tägliche bedarf mit einer wanderung täglich zu schaffen ist.

@ Google: kann ich noch nicht vorhersagen, wann ich 100%-ok bin. für die meisten vorhaben reichen aber auch 70-80%-ok. heute z.b. hatte ich die erste durchgeschlafene nacht, sonntag oder montag habe ich vor, ohne schmerztabletten weiter zu machen.


----------



## Google (26. Juni 2009)

Ei, dann warten wir noch ein bisserl mit dem Chinesen. Der rennt ja net weg.

Ok, also dieses WE mal wieder die BED-Tour. Dann kann man wenigstens die Trails vom "D" runter fahren, gelle Lanze  @Torpedo, die Tour ist nichts für Dich!

*BED-Tour am Sonntag*​
Startzeit ok?

Grüße

Google


----------



## Google (26. Juni 2009)

@Ironshit, [email protected] Viel Erfolg in Frammersbach! Quält Euch Ihr Säue!!!!


----------



## Chaotenkind (26. Juni 2009)

> Google schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @Ironshit, [email protected] Viel Erfolg in Frammersbach! Quält Euch Ihr Säue!!!!


 
Zwischendurch und hinterher gibt es Kuchen! Dafür fahr` ich auch bergauf!


----------



## Torpedo64 (26. Juni 2009)

Google schrieb:


> @Torpedo, die Tour ist nichts für Dich!


 
Neee, ist ja fast nur WAB...zuuuu langweilig


----------



## x-rossi (27. Juni 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Hier schon mal meine Bilder, sagt Bescheid, wo ich eure finde ...





ghost48 schrieb:


> Meine Bilder hier!
> Jetzt warte ich noch sehnsüchtig auf Rossi, der wohl am meisten fotografiert hat.


ok, jetzt habe ich langsam wieder lust gehabt, ein wenig am rechner zu sitzen und rum zu klicken -> *flickr.* es sind nicht so viele geworden, aber besser, als nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (27. Juni 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> es sind nicht so viele geworden, aber besser, als nix.



sehr schöne Farben auf den letzten beiden Fotos  

Gibt's eigentlich auch noch Video's? 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## bone peeler (27. Juni 2009)

oha... die von karsten angesprochenen Farben kommen mir verdammt bekannt vor... 

Ansonsten schöne Bilder einer wohl schönen Tour... *neid*


----------



## sod (27. Juni 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> sehr schöne Farben auf den letzten beiden



Ach du gute Güte!
Ein Wunder, das der Spiegel das ausgehalten hat.


----------



## Adrenalino (28. Juni 2009)

@alle Ironman-Interessierte

So, hier ein Bildchen wie ich nächsten Sonntag unterwegs sein werde. Eigentlich sollte der Dress noch mit Vereinsnamen&Sponsoren bedruckt werden, habs aber aus Zeitmangel net geschafft mich darum zu kümmern.

Ansonsten könnte ich noch n Foto vom Tria letzten Sonntach an der Mosel anbieten, sind halt mit Copyright-Wasserzeichen versehen.....na denn, here we go.....


----------



## Google (28. Juni 2009)

Sach mal, aber blond warste net immer  


x-rossi schrieb:


> es sind nicht so viele geworden, aber besser, als nix.


 Dafür sindse aber wirklich gut geworden. Aber das Bild von Deiner Prellung sieht ja mal schön heftig aus 

@Shopper, [email protected] War echt ne geile Tour heute!! Endlich haben wir die BED-Tour gefahren und sind gut dem "D" ohne GPS gut gefolgt. Sind ein paar nette Trails drin und andererseits auch wieder tolle Ausblicke aufs Kahltal  

@[email protected] Den Dr. Degen Weg sind wir größtenteils noch nicht auf unseren Kahltalumrundungen gefolgt. Bilder folgen noch. 

@Hü[email protected] Ich glaub wir waren so gegen 16:30 Uhr in der Nähe vom Hahnenkamm. Wart Ihr noch da? Wir hatten allerdings schomn unsere Pause hinter uns

Soooo, und hier schon die 

*Donnerstagstour
​* Ich hätte mal wieder Lust auf Hahnenkamm und Fernblick. Aber vielleicht halte wir uns auch mal ein bisserl länger auffem Hahnenkamm auf. Mal schauen

*Aber jetzt würde mich mal interessieren wie es in Frammersbach gelaufen ist *

Grüße

Google


----------



## shopper (28. Juni 2009)

@Google , [email protected] 

Kann auch nur saken, War echt ne geile Tour heute. 





Grüße
Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (28. Juni 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Sach mal, aber blond warste net immer
> Grüße
> 
> Google



Äh doch schon und zwar ziemlich genau seit 1970  

Aber ich geb zu daß die 2 Wochen Sonne in Südfrongraisch die Haarfarbe schwer nach oben korrigiert hat 

Frammersbach, laut nem Kumpel der die lange gefahren ist ist die große Schlammschlacht gottseidank ausgeblieben. Nur hier und da e bissi rutschisch....aber des sieht ja jede(r) annerst.

Und ei verflixt, ihr seid ja ne verdammt lange Tour gefahren, Kerle naa  Wetter war ja perfekt.

@x-rossi
Mann, du hast aber auch den Titel "Bruchpilot" verdient, oder? 
Gute Besserung


----------



## IronShit (28. Juni 2009)

einen wunderschönen guten Abend wünsche ich...

zunäxt mal danke an Rossi, Ghost und Karsten für die Bilder vom Rennsteig...war echt nen super geiler ausflug...


dann zum näxten Punkt, der mir auf der Seele brennt...


Google schrieb:


> *Aber jetzt würde mich mal interessieren wie es in Frammersbach gelaufen ist *
> 
> Ich kann von meiner Seite nur sagen, Frammersbach war echt nen Hammer!! Was ne Stimmung da an der Strecke war...wahnsinn!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## karsten13 (28. Juni 2009)

IronShit schrieb:


> Nach 3:10 Stunden bin ich dann ins Ziel gekommen



 , da hat sich wohl das Rennsteig-Training ausgezahlt 

Gestern gab's übrigens ne hier bewusst nicht angekündigte Eisbären-Runde. Claudy, RedRum und ich waren im Taunus unterwegs. 







Aber eigentlich waren wir zu viert ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## saharadesertfox (29. Juni 2009)

IronShit schrieb:


> Ne zweite Runde hätte ich mir echt nicht vorstellen können... Respekt an alle, die die 117km im Angriff genommen haben...viellleicht ja näxtes Jahr...



bikeorama, rampe und ich haben die 117km in Angriff genommen, auch weil wir nächsten Monat bei der Transalp starten wollen. Naja, Rampe und ich sind die erste Runde (64km in 2:58) gefahren, bikeorama muss mindestens 10 Minuten schneller gewesen sein. Stimmung war bombastisch, hatte leider einen kleinen Kettenklemmer an der "Alpe d'huez" Passage, war so als ob alle anderen Fahrer nochmals einen Turo-Booster eingeschaltet hatten. Aber ansonsten eine Super Veranstaltung und endlich gab es mal wieder Getränke in Flaschen und nicht in Pappbechern oder zum selber Zapfen. Strecke war gut und die Trails extrem schnell aber extrem gefährlich.


----------



## x-rossi (29. Juni 2009)

saubere leistung, maddin! und bei dir sind zeitverbesserrungen nach unten ja noch deutlich möglich.

-

das bild der prellung ist übrigens nichts gegen das röntgenbild der rippe. muss man gesehen haben  . und dass das jahr grandios wird, war mir schon am anfang klar geworden. aber als bruchpilot möchte ich mich deswegen nicht gleich bezeichnen. irgendwie habe den unfall ja nicht ich verursacht, sondern eine wurzel.

die rennsteig-videos sind experimentell und unspektakulär. so eine hd-helmcam muss mindestens her. macht bei nur 120 g systemgewicht bis zu 8h aufnahme in [email protected] fps und kostet im vergleich mit anderen, komplexeren lösungen, nicht mehr.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v70MmsPgagU"]YouTube - Rennsteig 2009-06: 01 - Bahnfahrt[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=40INzhSHeNs"]YouTube - Rennsteig 2009-06: 02 - Pension B.[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJIEx1KJql4"]YouTube - Rennsteig 2009-06: 03 - Einrollen auf der 1. Etappe[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NDkZF260pfA"]YouTube - Rennsteig 2009-06: 04 - GroÃer Beerberg, letzter Stopp vor Etappenende Oberhof[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LfEeBbWvgyA"]YouTube - Rennsteig 2009-06: 05 - LÃ¶wensprung (wird nÃ¤chstes Mal mit Helmcam aufgenommen)[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DN2XTe8cJGQ"]YouTube - Rennsteig 2009-06: 06 - Treppe oder Rampe?[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQhrISGPnVY"]YouTube - Rennsteig 2009-06: 07 - Inselsberg, Hallbzeit der 2. Etappe[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WCysz-5cLKs"]YouTube - Rennsteig 2009-06: 08 - Pedalcrash[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eT2y81scSCg"]YouTube - Rennsteig 2009-06: 09 - 1x groÃ verblockt, bitte![/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SOyPNMJsP-U"]YouTube - Rennsteig 2009-06: 10 - Letzte Landschaftsimpressionen[/ame]


----------



## Adrenalino (29. Juni 2009)

@x-rossi
War ja net so ganz ernst gemeint desdewesche ja auch der Smiley 

Man sollte über ein Verbot für Wurzeln nachdenken  

Goile Videos!


----------



## IronShit (29. Juni 2009)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> bikeorama, rampe und ich haben die 117km in Angriff genommen, auch weil wir nächsten Monat bei der Transalp starten wollen. Naja, Rampe und ich sind die erste Runde (64km in 2:58) gefahren, bikeorama muss mindestens 10 Minuten schneller gewesen sein. Stimmung war bombastisch, hatte leider einen kleinen Kettenklemmer an der "Alpe d'huez" Passage, war so als ob alle anderen Fahrer nochmals einen Turo-Booster eingeschaltet hatten. Aber ansonsten eine Super Veranstaltung und endlich gab es mal wieder Getränke in Flaschen und nicht in Pappbechern oder zum selber Zapfen. Strecke war gut und die Trails extrem schnell aber extrem gefährlich.



was ist am Ende für ne Zeit raus gekommen??
Mit ner Zeit unter drei Stunden hatte ich auch geliebäugelt...als ich bei 2:40 bei "Alpe d'huez" vorbei war, war ich -nicht ahnend, wie der Anstieg weiter geht- auch wirklich guter Dinge, unter drei zu bleiben...
Die Trails waren echt nen bisschen glitschig aber im Großen und ganzen gings ja meist doch einfach gerade nach unten, also ohne Kurven, etc. von daher alles im grünen bereich...


----------



## IronShit (29. Juni 2009)

@google, shopper, BED-Tour: die Route sieht ja echt super aus! Habt ihr Angaben über Länge, Höhenmeter? 
Ansonsten würd ich mich vielleicht noch über nen GPS Track freuen... 

Achja, vielleicht bin ich Donnerstag mal wieder dabei. Muss gucken, wie's zeitlich passt...


----------



## Lanzelot (29. Juni 2009)

@Ironshit
Ich hatte so etwa 90 Km und rund 1700hm auf der Uhr gestern, also von Somborn bis Somborn, Google dürfte ein paar mehr haben.

gruss


----------



## saharadesertfox (29. Juni 2009)

IronShit schrieb:


> was ist am Ende für ne Zeit raus gekommen??
> Mit ner Zeit unter drei Stunden hatte ich auch geliebäugelt...als ich bei 2:40 bei "Alpe d'huez" vorbei war, war ich -nicht ahnend, wie der Anstieg weiter geht- auch wirklich guter Dinge, unter drei zu bleiben...
> Die Trails waren echt nen bisschen glitschig aber im Großen und ganzen gings ja meist doch einfach gerade nach unten, also ohne Kurven, etc. von daher alles im grünen bereich...



ich hatte Endzeit 5:33 und bekeorama 5:15. Rampe kam leider nicht ins Ziel, Sturz auf einem der glitschigen Trails bei km 107.

Ist das einer von euch?












Hier übrigens die Alpe d'heuz Rampe:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (29. Juni 2009)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> War ja net so ganz ernst gemeint desdewesche ja auch der Smiley


ich habe deinen kommentar nicht kritisiert  



notiz an mich: mehr smileys gegen missverständnisse!


----------



## IronShit (29. Juni 2009)

@saharadesertfox: yep...that's me..allerdings im Trikot von Erdi.
Auf dem zweiten Bild dürfte ich ziemlich genau 2:37 unterwegs gewsen sein 
Übrigens echt super Zeiten, die ihr da gefahren habt! Nur ärgerlich mit dem Sturz kurz vor Schluss...


----------



## Google (29. Juni 2009)

Hey Maddin

goile Zeit  Auf dem zweiten Bild sieht man wie Du Dich gequält hast. Auf unseren Touren hab ich Dich so noch net gesehen  

Die BED-Tour war für mich bei 108 KM und 1500 Hm beendet. Lanze hatte wohl noch zusätzlich Hm durcch die An- und Rückfahrt von Sonborn...

Falls Du am Donnerstag mitfährst, darfste gerne etwas langsamer als in Frammersbach fahren 

*Was ist nun eigentlich aus Chaotenkind in Frammersbach geworden???*

Grüße

Google


----------



## Adrenalino (29. Juni 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> ich habe deinen kommentar nicht kritisiert
> 
> 
> 
> notiz an mich: mehr smileys gegen missverständnisse!



Jooo, isch weiß.......wollte nur nem Missverständnis vorbeugen   

Welche Farben haben deine Prellungen heute? Regenbogenfarben?? Oder noch rot/schwarz/blau???   

Oh mann, diese Farben begleiten einem noch ewig. Wennste damit am Strand oder im Schwimmbad auftauchst ist dir Bewunderung sicher!

Ohne dir jetzt Angst machen zu wollen : nach meinem bisher schwersten Sturz anno 2002 ( auf nasser Holzbrücke weggerutscht und voll ins Brückengeländer eingeschlagen ) gabs 6 Monate später noch Farbenspiele


----------



## x-rossi (29. Juni 2009)

gelb-grün- dunkelrot-blauschwarz  und verblassen schon 

nur die linke schulter macht mir angst. vielleicht bin ich auch nur zu ungeduldig, aber nach meinem geschmack könnten da die schmerzen schon weniger werden


----------



## Adrenalino (29. Juni 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> gelb-grün- dunkelrot-blauschwarz  und verblassen schon
> 
> nur die linke schulter macht mir angst. vielleicht bin ich auch nur zu ungeduldig, aber nach meinem geschmack könnten da die schmerzen schon weniger werden



Nur Ruh, Jung. Prellungen sind fieser als Brüche. Dat dauert, leider  Und Schulter is eh so ne empfindliche Stelle...


----------



## x-rossi (29. Juni 2009)

vor allem wird mir bewusst, wie angenehm ein schreibtisch-job mal wieder wäre. was waren das doch für coole zeiten, als ich, lädiert, als reinzeichner die maus über den bildschirm jagen konnte. im jetzigen job hab ich da weniger lachen.

mir grauts jetzt schon vor nächster woche, wenn ich wieder ran muss 

der stellenmarkt gibt derzeit aber auch in der werbebranche nur wenig feines her. egal, zähne zusammen beissen und durch, nicht wahr?


----------



## Adrenalino (29. Juni 2009)

Jooooo......was uns net umbringt macht uns härter 

Also, mein Physio rät mir bei Prellungen immer "kühlen,kühlen,kühlen,dick Traumeel drauf und schnell wieder bewegen damit die Durchblutung angeregt wird"......

Was den Job angeht : wenn ich abends z.b. ne lange Laufeinheit hatte dann hab ich mir am nächsten morgen schon oft ne sitzende Tätigkeit gewünscht  aber ich steh halt den ganzen Tag, aua.


----------



## theobviousfaker (29. Juni 2009)

x-rossi scheint es ja auf meinen Thron abgesehen zu haben. Ich hab mir heute wenigstens ein Schürfing geholt:





Sieht aufm Foto viel harmloser aus ...
Der Helm hat auchn kleines Schürfing. Bin mit dem Helm zum Glück erst als ich schon aufm Asphalt gelandet bin nach einer Halbdrehung auf den Boden gekommen. Während der 1-2 Meter die ich dann astrein über den Asphalt geschürft bin begleitete es der Helm mit einem wunderschönen "Kccchhhhrhrrrrccchrrrrcchhrhrr". Danke, Helm! Das wär ein schönes Schürfing an der Birne gewesen 
Ein Novum: keine ernsthafte Verletzung trotz 30 km/h und Treppenabsatz  (1000 mal berührt, 1000 ma is nix...) Hier und da ziehts ein wenig, aber irgendwas muss ja den Sturz abfangen (dicker Oberschenkel )
--------------------------
Vielen Dank für die Fotos vom Rennsteig! Da konnte ich wirklich ein wenig mitfiebern  Hat mir den Abend versüßt! Nächstes mal dann mit Ton und in Farbe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (29. Juni 2009)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Also, mein Physio rät mir bei Prellungen immer "kühlen,kühlen,kühlen,dick Traumeel drauf und schnell wieder bewegen damit die Durchblutung angeregt wird".......


hilft das traumeel auch noch tage danach, also während der gesamten wiederherstellungszeit?



theobviousfaker schrieb:


> x-rossi scheint es ja auf meinen Thron abgesehen zu haben. Ich hab mir heute wenigstens ein Schürfing geholt:


danke, aber kannst du sehr gerne behalten, ich habe keine erfolge mehr in planung und möchte auch nichts mehr für solche investieren

hat dein neues denn gebockt?


----------



## theobviousfaker (29. Juni 2009)

Ne, im Gegenteil. Ich habs am Samstag das erste mal richtig und länger auf meinen Hometrails ausgefahren und das war ne Offenbarung. Ich hab das Gefühl gekriegt mit dem Rad kann ich alles  Jedenfalls spitzenmäßig. Vor allem das Fahrwerk hinten, da kann die Reba vorne nicht mithalten!

Naja und heute war ich wohl einfach ein bisschen nachlässig, der Asphalt ist warm, die Reifen weich, viel Grip. Wär ich einfach mit dem VR weggeschmiert wär ich wahrscheinlich einfach auf dem Rasen einen Meter weiter links bruchgelandet. Rad hat soweit auch nix abbekommen, Vorbau verdreht, den Rest haben Pedale und Schnellspanner geschluckt.


----------



## Chaotenkind (30. Juni 2009)

> x-rossi schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ok, jetzt habe ich langsam wieder lust gehabt, ein wenig am rechner zu sitzen und rum zu klicken -> *flickr.* es sind nicht so viele geworden, aber besser, als nix.


 
Wirklich nett, schade dass Du meine Heimat nicht so recht genießen konntest. Die letzten zwei erinnern mich an meine letzte unfreiwillige Erdberührung!
Gute Besserung!



> Google schrieb:
> 
> 
> > *Aber jetzt würde mich mal interessieren wie es in Frammersbach gelaufen ist *


 
Gut, ein wenig schlammig zwar, aber gut.
Schöne Downhills aber teilweise Schnarchsäcke vor mir die mich nicht vorbei gelassen haben . Immer schön Schlangenlinien nach unten statt auf der Spur zu bleiben. Denen am Hinterrad geklebt und Und ich dachte immer, dass ich ne Schnecke bergab wäre. Aber nee, da gab es Buben die sind mit blockierendem Hinterrad runtergerutscht.
Am ersten Trail bergauf meinten zwei nebeneinander zu fahren und nach ein paar Metern gemeinsam absteigen zu müssen. Da hat sich die ganze Riege hintendran unwarscheinlich gefreut, denn ab da durften wir alle schieben...
Was solls, fürs erste Mal war es ok. 4:20 für die 64 km gebraucht, ab Kilometer 40 kamen die Wadenkrämpfe. Hatte die Erkältung noch nicht ganz verarbeitet und konnte deshalb vorher auch nicht so trainieren. Platz in der Geamtwertung: 882, Frauen gesamt: Platz 40, Seniorinnen 2 (ja ich bin schon so alt): Platz 8.



> Adrenalino schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Frammersbach, laut nem Kumpel der die lange gefahren ist ist die große Schlammschlacht gottseidank ausgeblieben. Nur hier und da e bissi rutschisch....aber des sieht ja jede(r) annerst.


 
Ja es ging, nichts was einem nen schnellen Puls gemacht hätte. Alles gut fahrbar. Geschwindigkeit stabilisiert! 

Ich bin auf Sonntag gespannt. Erst Hühnerberg, dann ab nach Ffm zum laufen gucke! Ich hoffe Du packst es. Bild ist im Kopf!


----------



## x-rossi (30. Juni 2009)

nächstes jahr wird wieder, genossen!


----------



## Adrenalino (30. Juni 2009)

@x-rossi
Na klar, auch Tage später sehr wirksam! Ich hab bei schlimmen Prellungen sogar nen Salbenverband über Nacht gemacht.

Aber, Tip von mir : Retterspitz! Das Zeug ist ne Wucht. Hat mir bei meiner Sehnenreizung sehr geholfen. Ich hab da mal was kopiert :



> -Retterspitz Äußerlich
> -Retterspitz Quick Muskel
> Prellungen als Verletzungsfolge durch Einwirkung äußerer Gewalt hinterlassen Durchblutungsschäden des Gewebes mit Schwellungen und Schmerzhaftigkeit. Wickel mit Retterspitz Äußerlich sind anzulegen für die Dauer von eineinhalb Stunden, unter Umständen als Bettanwendung zweimal täglich. Sie bewirken Abschwellung und lindern deutlich die Schmerzhaftigkeit. Zur Unterstützung der Massage nach Sportverletzungen Retterspitz Quick Muskel nach Abnahme der Wickeltücher verwenden.
> Einen 5-10 cm langen Strang der Creme verwenden. Retterspitz Quick Muskel ist besonders hautfreundlich und enthält kein Diclofenac und Ibuprofen



Gibts in der Apotheke. Verlange Retterspitz äußerlich! Im Kühlschrank aufbewahren.

Weiter gute Besserung! 

@chaotenkind
Boah, jetzt sinds schon einige die mich beim raden und laufen anfeuern  da steh ich ja richtig unter Druck 

Für mich zählt nur : ankommen und überleben 

Danke jetzt schon fürs unterstützen


----------



## Google (1. Juli 2009)

Hey 

Ist morgen noch wer dabei??

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8088

Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (1. Juli 2009)

Ne leider nicht


----------



## Chaotenkind (1. Juli 2009)

Weiß noch nicht.


----------



## Google (1. Juli 2009)

Ei jo....das nächste Mal dann eben 

Wegen dem WE meld ich mich in Kürze. Oder hat jemand was im Angebot wo ich mich dranhängen könnte oder eben auch ne brennende Idee für SAMSTAG??


----------



## Lanzelot (1. Juli 2009)

@Google
Sollte ich morgen rechtzeitig aus dem Büro kommen, stehe ich am B8 Parkplatz (warte aber nicht auf mich).
WE ist Kinderwochenende, da geht nix


----------



## IronShit (1. Juli 2009)

@google: kann auch net...ma wieda...

Ansonsten bin ich auch auf der Suche nach 
*Ideen fürs Wochenende???*

Könnte Prinzipiell an beiden Tagen. Hätte lust was weites zu fahren...


----------



## Everstyle (1. Juli 2009)

Servus, mal bisschen off topic. Ich habe hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=406982 eine Diskussion eröffnet, weil ich ein paar Erfahrungen der anderen Biker in einem konkreten Falls wissen wolle bzw. gesucht habe. 

Vielleicht kann der Eine oder Andere auch noch etwas berichte. Würde mich freuen. Insbesondere interessiert mich eure Meinung zum Thema Pflege und Haltbarkeit der Einzelteile.

Gruß

Everstyle


----------



## karsten13 (1. Juli 2009)

IronShit schrieb:


> Ansonsten bin ich auch auf der Suche nach
> *Ideen fürs Wochenende???*



wie wär's denn mal mit Taunus?
Sa. oder So., ab 13 Uhr Hohemark, hätte Zeit bis zur Dunkelheit 

WAB's nur wo notwendig, und wenn ich mein Spicy  bis dahin zurück habe auch mit einigen technischen Passagen.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## HelixBonus (1. Juli 2009)

A propos Taunus, Hohemark und so....sorry wenn ich mich jetzt dazwischen drängel aber ich fahr morgen mit mit der Bahn von OF nach Hohemark wobei ich da von spät. 18 bis 21 Uhr ein paar Trails fahren möchte.
Wer Interesse hat -> bitte PN.
Grüße
Oliver


----------



## x-rossi (1. Juli 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Servus, mal bisschen off topic.


diese doppel-riefen auf den standrohren von fox sind wohl ein feature  . jedenfalls baut toxoholics deine gabel mit allen altteilen, inklusive neuer verschleißteile, zusammen, gewährt dann aber keine garantie mehr.

brunox nur in homöopatischen mengen verwenden, besser nur einen nassen lappen nehmen und den "noch möglichst feuchten" dreck von den standrohren entfernen, sonst trägst du auch noch durchs grobe dreckkorn das material ab. brunox verdünnt den dreck über der dichtung nur unnötig und schleust ihn dann doch mit der zeit ein, was eigentlich durch die dichtungen vermieden werden sollte.

die alternative ist: nicht dem fox-handbuch trauen und die gabel wirklich solange fahren, bis sie wirklich tot ist. und das kann dauern. jedenfalls kann man sich nach 4-5 jahren ein neues moderneres gabelmodell von dem gesparten service-geld leisten.

nach 3x toxoholics ist mir das nun auch klar geworden.


----------



## Google (2. Juli 2009)

Lanzelot schrieb:


> @Google
> Sollte ich morgen rechtzeitig aus dem BÃ¼ro kommen, stehe ich am B8 Parkplatz (warte aber nicht auf mich).
> WE ist Kinderwochenende, da geht nix


 Ok, ich weiÃ bescheid 


IronShit schrieb:


> Ansonsten bin ich auch auf der Suche nach
> *Ideen fÃ¼rs Wochenende???*


 Die BED-Tour vergangene Woche wÃ¤re sicherlich etwas fÃ¼r Dich gewesen aber Du hast es ja vorgezogen Dich zu QUÃÃLENâ¦

Ich wÃ¼rdse ja glatt noch mal anbieten aber sie soll ja nicht ihren Reiz verlieren. Dieses Jahr fahre ich jedenfalls die Tour sicherlich noch mal.

Wie siehts aus wenn wir am Samstag zunÃ¤chst den Hahnenkamm unsicher machen? Wir kÃ¶nnten ein paar Trails fahren, teilweise wÃ¼rde ich gerne noch ein paar neu entdeckte Wege erkunden wollen.

Ich dachte so an 10:30 Uhr Startzeit ab Druckhaus, fÃ¼r die Anfahrt Hahnenkamm, Hahnenkamm an sich und bis zur Pause im Naturfreundehaus, 3,5 â 4 Stunden Fahrzeit. Im AnschluÃ noch einige Trails im Buchberg- und Barbarossagebiet fÃ¼r knappe 2 Stunden. Ich hab zwar voraussichtlich nur das Hardtail aber da darf ich mich nicht beschwerenâ¦bin ja nicht der Einzige. 

@Ironshit; [email protected] Wie schauts aus?

GrÃ¼Ãe


Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (2. Juli 2009)

So ihr liebe Leud, war heut früh in FFM mein Zeugs holen. Jetzt fängt die Nervosität an, Hiiiiiilfeeeeee 







Euch allen ein pannen-sturzfreies W-Ende!!! Ob ich mich hier nochmal melde mal sehn. Hab noch viel vorzubereiten....


----------



## Chaotenkind (2. Juli 2009)

Das wird schon! Wir glauben an dich!

Bis Sonntag am Hühnerberg und in Frankfurt!


----------



## RedRum05 (2. Juli 2009)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> So ihr liebe Leud, war heut früh in FFM mein Zeugs holen. Jetzt fängt die Nervosität an, Hiiiiiilfeeeeee



So sieht also ein "Ironman-ich-quäl-mich-gerne-Starer-Packet" aus 
Viel Erfolg auch von mir und ich hoffe für euch alle, dass es nicht so drückend heiß am Sonntag wird. Ich werd mir das Geschehen auf jeden Fall angucken


----------



## x-rossi (2. Juli 2009)

yo, von mir aus auch viel glück! wirst du auch brauchen. 1947 ist ja nicht mehr so der frischeste jahrgang, nicht wahr?


----------



## Adrenalino (2. Juli 2009)

Oh mann, ich kann die Sprüche wegen meiner Startnummer bald net mehr lesen bzw. hören  

WITZISCH!!!


----------



## Everstyle (2. Juli 2009)

@ADR 

Ok, wie wärs dann damit: ich hoffe nur, dass du vor lauter Werbung nicht gleich in die nächste Fraspa rennst


----------



## Adrenalino (2. Juli 2009)

Everstyle schrieb:


> @ADR
> 
> Ok, wie wärs dann damit: ich hoffe nur, dass du vor lauter Werbung nicht gleich in die nächste Fraspa rennst



Zu spät, bei denen bin ich schon seit 1986 Kunde


----------



## IronShit (2. Juli 2009)

@ google: ja, die BED Tour wäre denk ich ganz sicher was für mich gewesen...deshalb werd ich morgen nachmittag mal gucken, ob ich die Zeit find das Ganze in Angriff zu nehmen...so ab 15Uhr, falls jemand interesse hat...
Ansonsten die Frage was geht am WE... hätte echt mal lust wieder ne runde mit dir zu fahrn, frank. Die Idee mit den neuen Trails am Hahnenkamm gefällt mir auch, weiß aber noch nicht, wie's Samstag bei mir aussieht. Ich melde mich einfach nochmal

@karsten: Sonntag in den Taunus würd mir auch gefallen. Allerdings war ich noch nie am WE dort...wie sieht's denn da bzgl. "Überfüllung" aus?

Soweit so gut...noch mal viel Erfolg an Adrenalino...schon ne geile Sache, so'n IronMan!

Gutes Nächtle...
Maddin


----------



## karsten13 (2. Juli 2009)

IronShit schrieb:


> @karsten: Sonntag in den Taunus würd mir auch gefallen. Allerdings war ich noch nie am WE dort...wie sieht's denn da bzgl. "Überfüllung" aus?



am Sonntag wird's gehen, da schaun eh alle Ironman   .

Im Ernst, die Biker sind eh kein Problem und die Wanderer konzentrieren sich auf wenige Orte wie Feldberg, Saalburg usw.

Da ich Sonntag eh fahre, poste ich bis dahin hier noch die Uhrzeit und Du kannst es spontan entscheiden.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IronShit (3. Juli 2009)

super....merci beaucoup...


----------



## Google (3. Juli 2009)

Uuuuiiii  Für Samstag sieht es laut Kachelmann eh sehr regnerisch aus. Da steht das Touvorhaben eh unter einen großen Fragezeichen  Da muß ich gleich mal Zuhause Überzeugungsarbeit leisten, dass ich wohl doch am Sonntag los muß....der sieht nämlich bedeutend besser aus 

Ich sag bescheid sobald ich Näheres weiß, vielleicht hängt sich ja noch einer an einer evtl. Tour dran. 

@[email protected] Hau rein !!


Grüße

Google


----------



## Claudy (3. Juli 2009)

IronShit schrieb:


> super....merci beaucoup...



 Martin,

oder du kommst schon morgen mit . Aber bitte nicht so früh, denn heute Abend gehe ich zu Bruuuuuuce    ins Waldstadion.  

Am Sonntag möchte auch ich IM gucken und vor allem meine "Schwester" anfeuern .

Liebe Grüße Anke


----------



## IronShit (3. Juli 2009)

moin claudy!!
ich kann heute leider nur früh...deshalb werd ich gleich mal die BED Tour in Angriff nehmen. .Viel Spaß bei Bruce (Springsteen?)!!

@google: Wir könnten uns Sonntag mit Karsten zusammen tun und mal jenseits der bekannten gefilde rum ziehen...


----------



## Google (3. Juli 2009)

Nun, heutemorgen war wohl noch die alte Prognose drinne  Mittlerweile solls nur Mittags Gewitterneigung haben, so dass ich beim Samstag bleibe. Für Vorschläge an diesem Tag bin ich zu haben ansonsten fahr ich etwas Spontanes auf eigene Faust. Und wie das bei einem wankelmütigen Genossen so ist, kann der sich jetzt gerade wieder eine lang ausgedehnte Rennerrunde vorstellen..........oder eben es hat wer einen konkreten Vorschlag.

Taunus interessiert mich natürlich auch aber der Sonntag war/ist schon für die Family reserviert, jetzt lass ich es auch dabei. Aber 14:00 Uhr Startzeit ist eh nix für mich. Irgendwann möchte ich ja auch mal wieder Zuhause sein 


Grüße

Google


----------



## sod (3. Juli 2009)

Jetzt muss ich hier doch mal threadmäßig fremdgehen.
Hier steht einfach von allem was ich am Sonntag vorhabe ein Bisschen was drin.
In all den Jahren habe ich es nie zum Ironman sn den Langener Waldsee geschafft obwohl ich direkt nebenan wohne.
Diesen Sonntag habe ich es fest vor.
Danach eine Runde über Beast, Hell, Hünerberg und Heartbreake Hill oder andersrum.
Und nach einer fetten IM Currywurst wäre 13:00 di perfekte Zeit für eine kleine Taunusrunde.
Vielleicht hat ja jemand Interesse irgendwo dazu zu stoßen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (3. Juli 2009)

das Wichtigste: Hab mein Spicy zurück   



sod schrieb:


> Und nach einer fetten IM Currywurst wäre 13:00 di perfekte Zeit für eine kleine Taunusrunde.
> Vielleicht hat ja jemand Interesse irgendwo dazu zu stoßen.



Für Sonntag hatte ich ca. 13:00 Hohemark geplant. Natürlich können wir uns auch entsprechend früher irgendwo in der Stadt treffen. Mir gehen nur so langsam die Ideen aus, mit Dir bin ich ja schon fast alles abgefahren 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## sod (4. Juli 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> das Wichtigste: Hab mein Spicy zurück



Ja der Trennungsschmerz.



karsten13 schrieb:


> Mir gehen nur so langsam die Ideen aus, mit Dir bin ich ja schon fast alles abgefahren



Dann bleibt wohl nur das oder Winterstein oder Staufen oder die linke Abzweigung bei den fotografierten Frauen oder von der ersten Spitzkehre zur Weißen Mauer oder mal von der Weilquelle auf den Feldberg oder Schwarze Sau oder Mainradweg.

Nebenbei noch: Nr. 1448, knappe 175cm, kurze dunkle Haare, heißt Thomas und freut sich über persönliche Anfeuerung.


----------



## Bikeholic (4. Juli 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Uuuuiiii  Für Samstag sieht es laut Kachelmann eh sehr regnerisch aus.
> Ich sag bescheid sobald ich Näheres weiß, vielleicht hängt sich ja noch einer an einer evtl. Tour dran.


 
Hi Frank, Wetter und meine Motivation sehen im Moment super aus . ... und ich fahre heute am Samstag. Falls Du Dich entscheiden hast dem Renner seine Ruhepause zu gönnen, können wir eine MTB Runde drehen. 

Bikeholic


----------



## Google (4. Juli 2009)

Ok, ich schau mal ob ich Deine Nummer hab


----------



## xizangle (4. Juli 2009)

@google,
na schon was fürs kommende we geplant? 

ich musste unter der woche pausieren, habe mich mal so richtig durch die ganzen klimaanlagen und kühlgeräten in den von mir betreuten tankstellen erkältet. 
diese hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6071211&postcount=7615 gehört übrigens auch "mir". heute werde ich allerdings der pause eine ende bereiten und meine lungen mit frischem ozonhaltigem sauerstoff tiefspülen. ;D

@die triatleten, 
viel spass und noch mehr glück beim ironman.


----------



## Erdi01 (4. Juli 2009)

Moin,

also *heute, 13:30* starte ich mit ein paar Dietzenbachern per Renner in den Odenwald.

*morgen 05:30* startet eine Gruppe per Mounty zum IM-Guggen (Langener Waldsee, Hühnerberg, Laufstrecke = halt volles Programm) War ich vor drei Jahren dabei. Falls ich um fünfe eh wach sein sollte starte ich da halt auch mit. Ist aber eher unwahrscheinlich. Ich werde wohl eher später los machen und schauen.

Oder fahr ich mit K13 in den Taunus, ein Taunusbesuch ist schon lang lang überfällig. Ich traue mich aber nicht mehr mit Karsten zu fahren, der hatt doch mittlerweile mindestens *diesen Next Level* erreicht 

Ich liebe dieses Vid, ich glaube ich hab's schon zwanzigmal gesehen 

Allen viel Spaß und Erfolg, bei was auch immer ...


----------



## Google (4. Juli 2009)

@[email protected] Superklasse Geniessertour !!  War ne gute Entscheidung Dich guiden zu lassen. Danke. Heut hat alles gepasst! Tour, Geschwindigkeit, die Gruppe, das Wetter...sogar der Sonnenbrand war dabei 

Die Bilder sind auch gut geworden  Sobald ich dazu komme, werde ich sie hochladen...zusammen mit der BED-Tour von letzter Woche.

So long 

Google


----------



## shopper (4. Juli 2009)

@google,

Das Versproche Bild von der Tour.  ( 985 hm und 98 km )







Gruß 
Shopper


----------



## karsten13 (4. Juli 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Oder fahr ich mit K13 in den Taunus, ein Taunusbesuch ist schon lang lang überfällig. Ich traue mich aber nicht mehr mit Karsten zu fahren, der hatt doch mittlerweile mindestens *diesen Next Level* erreicht



schön wär's  , leider gibt es im Taunus nicht viele solcher Strecken, und wenn, muss man nur kurz schieben  .

Morgen schlage ich Treffpunkt Flößerbrücke 11:45 vor, dann wären wir um 13:00 an der Hohemark.

Bisher wollten sod und IronShit mit und Erdi01 traut sich vielleicht ja auch noch ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Google (4. Juli 2009)

Sooo, hier die Fotos von der BED-Tour letzte Woche:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157620818752839/







*Die Fotos von heute sind auch schon hochgeladen:*

Wir hatten Asphalt






Wir hatten WAB`s






Wir hatten Trails











steil wars auch 






und klasse Aussicht






Der Rest bei Flickr

Schee wars 

Wann geht die nächste Tour in den Spessart ????? 

Grüße


Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (4. Juli 2009)

xizangle schrieb:


> @google,
> na schon was fürs kommende we geplant?


Kommendes WE noch nicht aber unter der Woche geht diesmal was am MITTWOCH weil am Donnerstag eine kleine Feier ansteht. Ich informiere noch.

Grüße

Google


----------



## sod (5. Juli 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Morgen schlage ich Treffpunkt Flößerbrücke 11:45 vor, dann wären wir um 13:00 an der Hohemark.



Ich komme da hin.
Weil ich morgen nicht mehr erreichbar sein werde, mache ich nach 10 Minuten los falls Niemand da sein sollte.
Andersrum bitte auch nicht warten falls mir was dazwischen kommen sollte.


----------



## Chaotenkind (6. Juli 2009)

@adrenalino

Wie war es denn am Sonntag?

Hab Dich am Hühnerberg nicht gesehen und auf der Laufstrecke in Frankfurt auch nicht.
Ist alles in Ordnung??


----------



## Bikeholic (6. Juli 2009)

Hi Frank,

besten Dank fürs hochladen der Fotos. Die sind richtig gut geworden! 

@all: Guten Start in die Woche.

Bikeholic


----------



## Google (6. Juli 2009)

Nix zu danken 

Wie bereits angekündigt, die Geländetour unter der Woche *ausnahmsweise am Mittwoch*

@Adrenalino, alles klar?

Grüße

Google


----------



## Adrenalino (6. Juli 2009)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> @adrenalino
> 
> Wie war es denn am Sonntag?
> 
> ...



Huhu,

habe nach 13:10 Std. gefinished 

Da haben wir uns wohl verpasst bei beiden Gelegenheiten. War aber auch kein Wunder bei den Massen an Leuten. Trotzdem vielen vielen Dank fürs dran denken inkl. mentaler Unterstützung  

Bericht gibts demnächst. Ich ruh mich erstmal aus. Die von vielen Seiten angekündigten großen Schmerzen nach dem Wetkampf sind zum Glück ausgeblieben, trotzdem tun mir natürlich heut die Beine a bisserl weh


----------



## Chaotenkind (6. Juli 2009)

Super!!

Ich wär nicht mal aufs Rad gekommen weil ich vorher im Waldsee abgesoffen wäre!

Erhole dich, hast es dir verdient!

Mann, bin ich auf den Bericht gespannt. Hab mit ein paar Anderen oben auf dem Hühnerberg gestanden, kurz bevor das einsame Häuschen auf der linken Seite kommt.

In Frankfurt dann ca. 300 m vor der Wendemarke/Verpflegungsstation am Mainufer. Dort wo auch der Spielplatz ist und wo irgend jemand ein Plakat für einen gewissen "Joey" aufgestellt hatte. Ich vermute mal der Fanclub der Familie mit den langen Haaren. Hab mit dem Rücken zum Main gestanden, direkt an der Laufstrecke Richtung Gerbermühle.


----------



## Adrenalino (6. Juli 2009)

Hi,
ich war so mit mir selbst beschäftigt daß ich wenig geschaut hab ob ich jemanden kenne  Man musste mich schon anbrüllen damit ich was mitgekriegt hab 

Hier wie versprochen mein Bericht den ich einfach mal aus dem Tria-Forum nebenan kopiert habe:

Es ist unglaubliche 4 Uhr in der Früh als der verflixte Wecker sich tatsächlich meldet. Hätte er aber nicht brauchen denn schlafen konnte ich sowieso nicht! Also aufstehen und Frühstück machen. Ich merke dass ich topfit bin, um die Uhrzeit, das zeigt aber auch dass die Vorbereitung ziemlich optimal verlaufen ist. Genug geschlafen habe ich an den Tagen vorher auch  also auf gehts!
Beim Frühstück muss ich mich zwingen ein Brötchen samt Banane runter zu bekommen, mehr geht definitiv nicht rein. Ich packe die letzten Sachen und werde um punkt 5 Uhr vom Vater meiner Freundin abgeholt der mich nach Langen zum Waldsee bringt. Als wir fast da sind werden wir umgeleitet, und von dort aus können wir auch schon den Mega-Stau zum Waldsee sehen. Wir drehen also um, an einem Waldweg paralell zum See wird gehalten und ich laufe von dort aus den Rest zum See. Das ist nur knapp 1 Km und danach bin ich schon mal aufgewärmt.

Ich betrete die Wechselzone und lasse die Stimmung auf mich wirken. Von angespannt bis locker drauf ist hier so ziemlich alles vetreten. Wie geht es mir? Es ist nach meiner fast 3-monatigen Verletzungspause von Februar bis Ende April ein kleines Wunder dass ich überhaupt hier stehe. Egal, das ist Vergangenheit, heute zählt nur eines : ankommen!
Ich fühle merkwürdigerweise kaum etwas, fast schon neutral, als ob ich das alles nur von außen betrachte.

Das übliche Vorbereitungsgedöhns beginnt. Luftdruck checken ( wo zum Henker sind die Pumpen die der Veranstalter stellen wollte???? ), Verpflegung in die Oberrohrtasche stecken ( das will ich alles essen???? ), zweiten Ersatzschlauch an der Sattelstütze festtapen, Handtuch ausbreiten, Schuhe und Strümpfe drauf, Startnummernband an den Lenker, Helm, Kopftuch die Brille dazu  fertig. Und nu? Da war doch noch was? Richtig  Neoprenanzug ja oder nein?????? Angeblich soll die Temperatur des Sees knapp 25° betragen. Aber es gibt kein Neoverbot. Ich sehe niemanden der nicht seinen Neo anlegt. Also mache ich das was sonst nicht meine Art ist: ich orientiere mich an der Masse und zieh ebenfalls die Pelle an. Da es mein erster Ironman ist will ich auf Nummer sicher gehen. Dann schon der Startaufruf für die Altersklassen-Athleten. Als es runter zum See geht bin ich ob der Massen an Leuten schon erschrocken und orientiere mich sofort nach rechts außen. Ich hab keine Lust auf Schlägerei. Als ich ins Wasser eintauche denke ich nur : ********. Viiiiieeeeeeel zu warm für den Neo!!!! Jetzt gibts aber kein zurück mehr. Ich schwimme mich ein und warte auf den Start. Und dann ist es tatsächlich soweit! Mein erster Ironman beginnt!

Ich komme gut weg und kann sofort von Beginn meinen Rhythmus schwimmen. Aber ich merke auch dass das warme Wasser Kraft kostet. Verflixter Neo!! Die ersten 2,3km laufen trotzdem super und der kurze Landgang läutet die nächsten 1,5km ein. Meine Zeit nach 2,3km beträgt knapp 42min. Hmm, das ist deutlich unter meinen Möglichkeiten aber so ist jetzt halt. Ich versuche, auf der letzten Runde Zeit gut zu machen und orientiere mich näher an den Bojen entlang  Fehler! Ein hauen, stechen, schubsen, prügeln  ohne mich! Ich schwimme einfach quer aus dem Getümmel raus und orientiere mich am Rand entlang. Das bedeutet zwar mehr Strecke aber hier ist es ruhig. Nach genau 1:14;47 steige ich aus dem Wasser und ich bin mir sofort sicher dass ich ohne Neo schneller gewesen wäre, zumindest in dieser pipiwarmen Brühe. Beim wechseln lasse ich mir gut 7 min Zeit und los gehts auf die Radstrecke. 

Gleich von Beginn an versuche ich meine Taktik  Schnitt nicht über 30km/h oder unter 28km/h  durchzusetzen. Es läuft bestens. Durch die Innenstadt, ab über die Hanauer Landstraße und dann schon der erste Anstieg, The Beast hoch nach Bergen. Wie auch bei MTB-Marathons fahre ich auch hier mit hoher Umdrehungszahl hoch. Das kostet zwar Geschwindigkeit, spart aber massig Kraft und die brauche ich noch nachher beim abschließenden 42km-Spaziergang!
Das, was sich morgens beim Frühstück angekündigt hat, setzt sich fort  ich bekomme kaum feste Nahrung runter. Ich hab schlicht keinen Hunger, zwinge mich aber trotzdem dazu ab und an in einen Riegel zu beissen oder an den Verpflegungsstellen ein Stück Banane zu schnappen. Dann The Hell in Maintal Hochstadt, quasi bei mir zu hause um die Ecke. Mächtig viel Stimmung und man fliegt förmlich das Kopfsteinpflaster hoch. Kurz danach schon der Anstieg am Hühnerberg den ich auch gut hochdrücken kann. Hier sehe ich auch die ersten bekannten Gesichter! Falls ich jemanden nicht gegrüßt haben sollte, sorry, ich kann ja nicht auf alles achten, war also nicht böse gemeint! Nach der rasanten Abfahrt geht es quer durch die Wetterau auf welligen Profil. Eigentlich ist der erste Abschnitt des Kurses der anspruchsvollste weil eben ständig Wellen und Hügel im Wechsel folgen und der Wind zu 99,99% von vorne bläst. Man sehnt fast die Streckenteilung bei KM45 in Bad Nauheim herbei.

Es läuft immer noch sehr gut bei mir und der zweite Teil des Kurses vergeht fast wie im Flug. Kurz vor Frankfurt dann der berühmt-berüchtigte Heartbreak-Hill in Bad Vilbel! Die Zuschauer bilden eine schmale Gasse zum hochfahren und schreien dich die Steigung hoch! Dadurch ist der Anstieg schneller vorbei als gedacht, auch wenn es weiter oben etwas einsamer ist und der Gipfel des Berges noch lange auf sich warten lässt  es zieht sich böse nach hinten raus bevor es endlich bergab Richtung Frankfurt/Innenstadt geht. Ehe man sich versieht ist man am Mainkai und die zweite Runde beginnt. Es geht mir weiter bestens und ich beginne schon, mir eventuelle Kann-Zeiten auszumalen. Ich beschließe, ein paar Kohlen aufzulegen und Druck zu machen, aber weiter nicht schneller als 30km/h im Schnitt. Man merkt jetzt schon auf der zweiten Runde wer am Anfang zuviel Gas gegeben hat  ich kann schon einige einsammeln und in Hochstadt spurte ich im Wiegetritt das Kopfsteinpflaster hoch und kassiere noch ein paar. Wahnsinn wie gut das bisher läuft!

Aber dann kommt die Krise. Ab Km 120 plötzlich will der Kopf nicht mehr. Einfach so, aus heiterem Himmel! Ich krieg keinen Druck mehr auf die Pedale, der Wind kommt eh wieder von vorne und überhaupt ist ja alles kagge. Was soll das hier alles?? Die Beine brennen plötzlich und mit denen soll ich nachher noch 42km laufen? Vergiss es! Ich komme so mies drauf dass ich am liebsten anhalten und losheulen möchte. Der Schnitt sinkt und sinkt. 27km/h, 26km/h. Nur der Gedanke an meine Freundin, die kreuz und quer durch die Wetterau fährt um mich anzufeuern, hält mich auf der Strecke. Und dann, bei Km 150, ist die Krise so schnell weg wie sie gekommen ist. Die Beine gehen auf, der Kopf wird frei und die gute Laune ist auch wieder da. Na super! Hätte das schneller gehen können? Wieviel Zeit hat mich das jetzt gekostet? Egal, die letzten 30km packst du auch noch schreie ich mich selbst an. Vollgas. Die Rampe hoch nach Karben  weggedrückt. Der kleine fiese Hügel kurz vor Vilbel  abgehakt. Heartbreak-Hill  war da was? Ich schalte ab und funktioniere nur noch. Als ich nach 6:22 Std. Radzeit die Wechselzone erreiche hab ich noch den 28er Schnitt gerettet.

Mein Rad wird weggebracht, ich suche und finde sofort den roten Beutel mit den Laufsachen und setze mich ins Wechselzelt. In aller Ruhe ziehe ich frische Socken und meine Schuhe an, creme mich noch mal ein, setze die Mütze auf und ab dafür. Der letzte Akt beginnt!

Tausende Zuschauer stehen am Main und peitschen dich an. Ich versuche, locker loszulaufen und bremse mich. Als ich an der 2-km-Marke auf die Uhr schaue bekomme ich nen Schreck : 12 Minuten! Das ist viel zu schnell, das halte ich definitiv nicht bis zum Ende durch. Also runter mit dem Tempo, auch wenn es schwerfällt. Ich bremse so weit ab bis ich bei 7:30/7:40min pro km angekommen bin. So läuft es sich locker und gut. An den Verpflegungsstellen beherzige ich die Tips von Matthias, meinem Teamkollegen, der schon in Hawaii gestartet ist : mach Gehpausen an der Verpflegung! Trinke und iss in Ruhe! Pack dir Eiswürfel unter die Mütze und Schwämme unters Trikot damit die Körpertemperatur unten bleibt! Dann wieder loslaufen und an der nächsten Verpflegung das gleiche! Essen fällt mir weiter schwer, ich bekomme einfach kaum was runter. Der Magen macht keine Probleme aber irgendwie kann ich heute kein essen sehen. Wenn mir jemand in den nächsten Tagen Iso, Banane oder Powerbar unter die Nase hält flippe ich aus  versprochen!! Ich halte mich also weiter an Wasser, stark verdünntes Iso und auf den letzten 10km dann noch Cola.

Und so funktioniert es tatschlich bestens. Jetzt sind auch wieder bekannte Gesichter an der Strecke zu sehen und das motiviert natürlich zusätzlich. Bis zum Beginn der 4ten Runde bei km31,5 kann ich meinen Schnitt aufrecht erhalten obwohl jetzt die muskulären Probleme zunehmen. Aber die kann ich einigermaßen vergessen denn mein Bruder begleitet mich laufenderweise auf der letzten Runde! Er pusht mich immer wieder an, der alte Sklaventreiber! Aber es wird immer härter! Jetzt werden die Gehpausen doch etwas länger und das immer wieder neuerliche anlaufen kostet viel Kraft und die habe ich eigentlich nicht mehr. Wie wahr ist der Spruch ein Marathon beginnt erst auf den letzten 10km!. Der Satz wird dir nun minütlich um die Ohren gehauen. Dann, kurz vor der Wende bei km38,5 wo das letzte heißersehnte Bändchen auf einen wartet, ist plötzlich Alex ( kochi ) aus dem RR-News-Triathleten-Forum neben mir! Wir fallen uns fast in die Arme, so freuen wir uns. Jetzt laufen wir also zu dritt! Geteilter Schmerz ist halber Schmerz. Als wir endlich das letzte Bändchen haben versucht Alex noch mal das Tempo anzuziehen um unter 13 Std. zu finishen. Ich kann nicht folgen und bleibe bei meinem Bruder. Ca. 1,5km vor dem Ziel sehen wir aber wieder Alex gehen in Begleitung von Heiko ( cube )!! Der läuft zusammen mit seiner Freundin die letzte Runde. Jetzt haben wir fast ein Forumstreffen beisammen. Als es ins Ziel geht verabschieden wir uns von Heiko der ja noch mal am Main entlang laufen darf  aber mit seiner Freundin wird er das schaffen!

Der Zieleinlauf ist Wahnsinn. Du läufst auf diesem roten Teppich und alles ist vergessen. Die Schmerzen, die Krisen, die negativen Gedanken  alles weggewischt für diesen einen magischen Moment wenn tausende von Zuschauern dich ins Ziel brüllen! Und dann ist es geschafft : nach 13:10 Std. bin ich im Ziel! Der längste Tag des Jahres geht zu Ende  fast. Denn hinter dem Zielbereich warten im Athlete`s Garden viele gute Geister die dich in Empfang nehmen und sich kümmern. O.k, duschen muss man schon selbst aber danach wartet die Massage und das verdiente Essen.

So ganz kann ich das ganze noch nicht fassen. Es wird wohl noch 1-2 Tage brauchen bis ich realisiert habe : Ich bin ein IRONMAN! Nur wer so was durchgemacht hat kann das nachvollziehen. Alle anderen denken evtl : verrückt, sich so zu quälen. Ja, verrückt ist es. Aber das gehört dazu!


----------



## Erdi01 (6. Juli 2009)

@Adrenalino, schöner Bericht  und GRATULATION !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (6. Juli 2009)

Hi Adrenalino, 

glückwunsch zum IRONMAN!

Toller und spannender Bericht


----------



## Chaotenkind (7. Juli 2009)

Nochmals Glückwunsch zum Ironman.

Toller Bericht!


----------



## Bikeholic (7. Juli 2009)

Hi Adrenalino,

super Bericht und hervorragende Leistung. 

Glückwunsch.


----------



## Google (7. Juli 2009)

Endlich bin ich auch dazu gekommen den Bericht zu lesen. Klasse! War  richtig gefesselt. Konnte richtig mitfühlen. Danke für den Bericht.

Das Erlebnis nimmt Dir keiner mehr IRONMAN!!!

Grüße

Google, der auch gerne so einen Ehrgeiz hätte (aber ich hab ja schon Probleme mit dem Aufstehen....)


----------



## Sakir (7. Juli 2009)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Ich bin ein IRONMAN!



du bist ein Held, Gratulation und höchsten Respekt....


Michael


----------



## xizangle (7. Juli 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Nix zu danken
> 
> Wie bereits angekündigt, die Geländetour unter der Woche *ausnahmsweise am Mittwoch*
> 
> ...


 
ich schaue das es klappt. ;D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (7. Juli 2009)

@ Adrenalino: Und was kommt als nächstes? Der 10fach IronMan in Mexico? 

Auf jeden fall Gratulation!


----------



## drinkandbike (7. Juli 2009)

so mal kurz Themenwechsel: Mein Rehabike...es soll hier ja Fans von altem Eisen geben! 

dekerf team st...

P.S: nicht meckern über den Spacerturm und den Vorbau





Grüsse kai


----------



## Adrenalino (7. Juli 2009)

drinkandbike schrieb:


> so mal kurz Themenwechsel: Mein Rehabike...es soll hier ja Fans von altem Eisen geben!
> 
> dekerf team st...
> 
> ...



Wow, dekerf  schicker Retrohobel  ein Softtail!!!!! Stimmiger Aufbau, mir persönlich gefällt der Chris-King-Steuersatz in grün net so dolle aber das ist ja egal 
Aber warum ne moderne Gabel? Retro meets Neuzeit? 

@bone peeler
Danke für die Glückwünsche! Ich bin zwar verrückt aber net selbstmordgefährdet, also lassen wir das mal mit dem Deca-Ironman in Mexiko.
Ich habe übrigens gestern auf der Siegerehrung gehört daß es sogar einen Double-Deca-Ironman geben soll, also die 20-fache Distanz  

@all
Vielen vielen Dank an alle die mich an der Strecke, am PC oder auch nur in Gedanken unterstützt haben!!!!!  Danke auch für die vielen Glückwünsche, ich werd ja ganz verlegen *rotwerd*


----------



## drinkandbike (7. Juli 2009)

@[email protected]

Glückwunsch auch von mir...vor drei Monaten hattest du ja noch mit dem Sportlerleben abgeschlossen und warst froh auf zwei Beinen zu stehen Super Leistung

Aber mit den Farben hast du es nicht so ..oder?? Es ist ein roter King und kein grüner. Im übrigen zählt für mich ne olle duke Gabel schon in die Retroecke!


----------



## theobviousfaker (7. Juli 2009)

Und der Rahmen ist rot.. 
Sieht nach nem klassischen Fall von rot
-grün-Blindheit aus?

Dein Bericht vom Ironman ist klasse, macht mich richtig neidisch. "Wenn ich groß bin" mach ich das hoffentlich auch mal


----------



## Adrenalino (7. Juli 2009)

Hab ich grün geschrieben?  Ich meinte natürlich rot 

Im Ernst. Silber oder schwarz fänd ich persönlich besser. Aber es ist ja net mein Bike 
Jetzt wo du es schreibst sehe ich auch daß die Gabel Bremssockel hat - hast recht, das ist schon retro! Heut gibts ja fast nur noch Gabeln mit Scheibenbremsaufnahme.....


----------



## theobviousfaker (7. Juli 2009)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Jetzt wo du es schreibst sehe ich auch daß die Gabel Bremssockel hat - hast recht, das ist schon retro!



 Jetzt übertreib aber net


----------



## Adrenalino (8. Juli 2009)

Darf ich euch nochmal mit dem Ironman nerven? Hier mal ein paar Bilder 

"The Hell" in Hochstadt, 2te Runde, volle Konzentration




"Heartbreak-Hill Bad Vilbel", 1te Runde, noch am lächeln




Laufstrecke Mainufer mit Eiswürfel unter der Mütze 




Endlich im Ziel!




Der Lohn der Qualen


----------



## IronShit (8. Juli 2009)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Darf ich euch nochmal mit dem Ironman nerven? Hier mal ein paar Bilder
> 
> 
> > Natürlich darfst du...kann mich da Faker nur anschließen, bezüglich der "Wenn ich groß bin..." pläne...
> > da stellt sich mir nur noch die Frage, warum du immer noch dieses "Ironman in Wartestellung" in deinem Beutzertitel stehn hast...


----------



## Adrenalino (8. Juli 2009)

IronShit schrieb:


> Adrenalino schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Darf ich euch nochmal mit dem Ironman nerven? Hier mal ein paar Bilder
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IronShit (8. Juli 2009)

@adrenalino: das Warten ist vorbei... 
sag mal wie hoch war eigentlich dein Trainingsaufwand für den IM, so ungefähr in Stunden pro Woche und Sportart, falls du das sagen kannst würds mich einfach mal interessieren. Und trainierst du mit Trainingsplan oder mehr so "nach Gefühl"?


----------



## x-rossi (8. Juli 2009)

@ ironman 2009: herzlichen glückwunsch zu deiner leistung. ist ein toller bericht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





@ IronShit: verdammt, unser mitreisender konnte seinen traum nicht realisieren


----------



## IronShit (8. Juli 2009)

@rossi: wow, ich hab die agnze zeit überlegt, wie ich das rausfinden könnte...da wird er wohl a bisserl enttäuscht sein. 
zumal die ersten 16 aus der Altersklasse M45 nach Hawaii dürfen...bei Platz 32 ist wohl mit Nachrücken auch nicht mehr viel...  hm...irgendwie hätt ichs ihm gegönnt...und dann hat er ausgerechnet auf dem Rad viele Plätze verloren. Nach'm Schwimmen 15. dann auf'm Rad zurück auf 44 gefallen und wieder vor auf 32 gelaufen...
was macht die schulter? Bist du wieder am Schaffen?


----------



## x-rossi (8. Juli 2009)

ja, hab die woche wieder angefangen. habs mir viel schlimmer vorgestellt, ist aber auch nicht schmerzfrei. trotz schmerzmittel meldet sich die schulter bei bewegungen, die nicht so alltäglich sind. ich hoffe aber, dass auch bei körperlicher havarie die zeit alle wunden heilt. 

vielleicht drehe ich ab montag wieder ein paar lockere runden am main, wenns wetter passt. die beine werden wieder dünn. das geht mal gar nicht.


----------



## Erdi01 (9. Juli 2009)

drinkandbike schrieb:


> so mal kurz Themenwechsel: Mein Rehabike...es soll hier ja Fans von altem Eisen geben!
> 
> dekerf team st...
> 
> ...


das ist wirklich Retro! Was für ein Kettenblatt (Zähne meine ich) hast Du vorn montiert? und sind das extra Kettenblattschrauben für Singl. Ich überlege gerade ob es die gibt und wo man die bekommt?! Plane gerade den Aufbau eines Zweifach-Antriebes.

Wer lks schaut sieht, dass ich mein Fuhrpark gerade mal wieder neu durchmische. Das BadBoy ist schon wieder Geschichte, das Alu-Rush fast. Dafür sollte eigentlich der Prophet, der hier schon seit März/April lauert erscheihnen. - Das der mir wieder erschiehnen ist, ist übrignes Fakers Schuld  - Aber nun habe ich mich völlig überraschend dank der grußen Bucht mit einem Carbon Rush beschenkt *sapper*  DAS wird jetzt aufgebaut, dafür ist auch der Zweifachantrieb geplant. Wen's interessiert, Bilder sind in meinem Flickr-Account.


----------



## Adrenalino (9. Juli 2009)

IronShit schrieb:


> @adrenalino: das Warten ist vorbei...
> sag mal wie hoch war eigentlich dein Trainingsaufwand für den IM, so ungefähr in Stunden pro Woche und Sportart, falls du das sagen kannst würds mich einfach mal interessieren. Und trainierst du mit Trainingsplan oder mehr so "nach Gefühl"?



Ich hab mal meinen Plan bemüht  Normalerweise hätten sich Intensität und Umfang ab Februar weiter gesteigert aber dann kam ja die Verletzung dazwischen.
Von Woche zu Woche Steigerung 1-2-3 und dann in der 4ten Woche Regeneration.

 Januar
- Renn/Crossrad 30Std.
- Laufen 12Std.
- Schwimmen 9Std.
- Kraft Studio 4 Std.

Februar ( Beginn der Sehnenverletzung )
- Renn/Crossrad 12Std.
- Laufen 4Std.
- Schwimmen 17Std.( hab noch versucht die Ausdauer mit schwimmen zu retten )
- Kraft Studio 2Std.

März
- NIX

April
- NIX

Mai
- Renn/Crossrad 15Std.
- Laufen 6Std.
- Schwimmen 8Std.
- Kraft Studio 4Std.

Juni
- Renn/Crossrad 33Std.
- Laufen 11Std.
- Schwimmen 8Std.
- Kraft Studio 4Std.


----------



## drinkandbike (9. Juli 2009)

@[email protected] 

Kettenblatt TA 34 Zähne (braucht man weniger für den Taunus ?) - Kettenblattschrauben noch aus Stahl für Singlespeed - gibts aber auch in Alu in unterschiedlichen Farben - schau mal beim singlespeedshop vorbei.

Grüsse kai


----------



## Dirtbike Freak (9. Juli 2009)

moin moin ich suche gerade ein touren bis allmountain fully biete meine beikes aus der galerie an  

sollte mind eine fox austattung oder rock shox haben


----------



## Andreas (9. Juli 2009)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Ich hab mal meinen Plan bemüht  Normalerweise hätten sich Intensität und Umfang ab Februar weiter gesteigert aber dann kam ja die Verletzung dazwischen.
> Von Woche zu Woche Steigerung 1-2-3 und dann in der 4ten Woche Regeneration.



Die Angaben sind aber pro Woche im Maximum oder pro Monat? Das wäre ja ziemlich wenig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (9. Juli 2009)

> Dirtbike Freak schrieb:
> 
> 
> > moin moin ich suche gerade ein touren bis allmountain fully biete meine beikes aus der galerie an
> ...


 
Moin??
Seufz!

Bitte, das hier ist kein Verkaufs- oder Tauschthread. Wenn hier einer was gebraucht kaufen oder tauschen will dann weiß er schon wo er suchen muss. Die Wölfe sind schon ein wenig angenervt, verdirb es Dir nicht noch mit dem Rest aus Deiner Umgebung.

Wenn Du mal schaust was die Leute hier für Räder haben bzw. was sie hier posten, wirst Du feststellen, dass meisten CC/Marathon/Touren (mit mal mehr oder weniger Trailanteilen) fahren. Die werden mit Sicherheit keines ihrer Bikes gegen etwas tauschen mit dem sie nichts anfangen können.


----------



## Adrenalino (9. Juli 2009)

Andreas schrieb:


> Die Angaben sind aber pro Woche im Maximum oder pro Monat? Das wäre ja ziemlich wenig.



Bedenke daß mir Mitte der 2ten Woche Februar die Verletzung dazwischen gekommen ist. Im Januar waren es schon über 50Std./Monat, wenn du das durch 4 Wochen teilst dann kommste auf durchschnittlich 12 Std/Woche und das ist für Wintertraining schon ordentlich und für Triathlon durchaus üblich. Im Februar/März/April/Mai wäre das stetig höher gegangen bis die trainingsintensivste Woche ca. 20/21Std. ausgemacht hätte.

Den Mai musste ich zum Wiedereinstige nutzen, den Juni habe ich nochmal angezogen, lag aber mit 56Std. noch unter der eigentlich geplanten Trainingszeit von ca. 63Std. Mai wäre der trainingsintensivste gewesen mit über 70Std.


----------



## sipaq (9. Juli 2009)

Andreas schrieb:


> Die Angaben sind aber pro Woche im Maximum oder pro Monat? Das wäre ja ziemlich wenig.


Das müssen Monatsangaben sein, denn ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Adrenalino kein Vollprofi ist. Und selbst wenn, wird selbst ein Vollprofi wohl kaum im Schnitt 8 Stunden am Tag (7 x 8 Stunden = 56 Stunden) trainieren können, ohne sich völlig kaputt zu machen.


----------



## Google (9. Juli 2009)

Grüzi allerseits

hab gerade ins Wetter geschaut, am WE scheints ganz passabel zu werden.

Steht was an, gibts Vorschläge für SAMSTAG oder beabsichtigt jemand sich bei irgendwem dran zu hängen? Ich persönlich tendiere zur zweiten Alternative, biet aber auch gerne was an wenns erwünscht wird.

Kotzt Euch mal aus 

Grüße

Google


----------



## Andreas (9. Juli 2009)

Naja, für ne Woche wäre es natürlich zu viel. 

Hat mich nur gewundert, weil ich im letzten Monat vor meinem Marathon 25 Laufstunden hatte und 22 Radstunden so just for Fun. Nach dem Laufen hätte ich aber nicht mehr auf's Rad gekonnt.   ... und das war auch nur ein Durchschnittlicher Trainingsplan.

Aber Du hast es ja geschafft und auch noch in einer respektvollen Zeit. Ohne Verletzung hättest Du bestimmt noch die Hawaii Quali geschafft.


----------



## Adrenalino (9. Juli 2009)

Andreas schrieb:


> Naja, für ne Woche wäre es natürlich zu viel.
> 
> Hat mich nur gewundert, weil ich im letzten Monat vor meinem Marathon 25 Laufstunden hatte und 22 Radstunden so just for Fun. Nach dem Laufen hätte ich aber nicht mehr auf's Rad gekonnt.   ... und das war auch nur ein Durchschnittlicher Trainingsplan.
> 
> Aber Du hast es ja geschafft und auch noch in einer respektvollen Zeit. Ohne Verletzung hättest Du bestimmt noch die *Hawaii Quali *geschafft.



.......wobei mich die net wirklich interessiert! Mir isses zu öde 180km nur durch Lavafelder zu radeln und 42km auf nem Highway ebenfalls durch Lavafelder zu laufen. 

Mich käst die Marathon-Zeit etwas an. Klar, in Anbetracht der Verletzung muss ich froh sein überhaupt gefinished zu haben! Aber nächstesmal will ich ne 4 vor meiner Zeit stehen haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (9. Juli 2009)

drinkandbike schrieb:


> @[email protected]
> 
> Kettenblatt TA 34 Zähne (*braucht man weniger für den Taunus *?) - Kettenblattschrauben noch aus Stahl für Singlespeed - gibts aber auch in Alu in unterschiedlichen Farben - schau mal beim singlespeedshop vorbei.
> 
> Grüsse kai



*... nö, MEHR ... bergab* 

Ich versuch's erstmal mit 22/36 (habe ich halt im Keller rumliegen) hinten DA 12-27. Mit 2-fach habe ich ca. 8 doppelte Gänge und 80-90g (3. KB) aussortiert. Mal schauen ob's so praktikabel ist 

Der Singelspeedladen hatt Urlaub, was erlauben die sich ...  

Na egal, der Kronberger wird wohl auch sowas haben 
*
@Google*, mein WE-Programm kennst Du


----------



## sipaq (9. Juli 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Grüzi allerseits
> 
> hab gerade ins Wetter geschaut, am WE scheints ganz passabel zu werden.
> 
> Steht was an, gibts Vorschläge für SAMSTAG oder beabsichtigt jemand sich bei irgendwem dran zu hängen? Ich persönlich tendiere zur zweiten Alternative, biet aber auch gerne was an wenns erwünscht wird.


Die aktuelle Planung bei den AWB'lern geht entweder in Richtung Taunus oder Odenwald. Kannst Dich ja dranhängen, wenn Du möchtest.


----------



## Google (10. Juli 2009)

Danke für Dein Angebot  Hmmmm...Ich hab mein Fully erst kommende Woche wieder. Mit Hardtail wirds bei Euch, bzw. im Taunus mir eher keinen richtigen Spass machen? Genauere Toureninfos übern Thread  kann ich ja leider nicht finden weil Ihr "öffentlich nicht öffentlich" über PN kommuniziert  

Grüße

Google


----------



## sipaq (10. Juli 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Danke für Dein Angebot  Hmmmm...Ich hab mein Fully erst kommende Woche wieder. Mit Hardtail wirds bei Euch, bzw. im Taunus mir eher keinen richtigen Spass machen? Genauere Toureninfos übern Thread  kann ich ja leider nicht finden weil Ihr "öffentlich nicht öffentlich" über PN kommuniziert


Du bist doch Alpencross-erfahren, also wirds wohl bei Dir mit der Fahrtechnik nicht so übel aussehen, dass Du mit einem Hardtail nicht mitkommst, oder.  Der Taunus ist schließlich immer noch ein Mittelgebirge. 

Genauere Toureninfos gibts deswegen noch nicht, weil wir da noch nichts genaues ausgearbeitet haben. Im Augenblick werden drei Alternativen diskutiert:


Geführte Radtour auf der Bergstraße (Nachteil: geht Samstag morgens sehr früh um 8.30 Uhr los und mit Anreise ist das einigen zu früh)
Fahrt ab Zwingenberg über den Nibelungensteig im Odenwald nach Grasellenbach (40km, 1600hm). Rückfahrt mit Bus/Bahn
Spontane Tour im Taunus. Winterstein wär mal wieder nett. Das dürften ab Oberursel-Hohemark so ca. 50km und 800-900hm werden. Ist aber vor allem auf dem Rückweg noch ausbaubar, wenn wir den großen Feldberg dann noch hochfahren und runterwegs noch ein paar nette Taunus-Trails mitnehmen
Klingt das besser für Dich?


----------



## Google (10. Juli 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Google*, mein WE-Programm kennst Du


@[email protected] meine Einstellung kennst Du 


sipaq schrieb:


> Du bist doch Alpencross-erfahren


Ich hab ja auch von Spaß gesprochen  Mit meinem Fully heizt es sich einfach besser die Trails runter .....alles andere ist doch _*"Rührei"*_ 

In der Tat ist 8:30 Uhr zu früh. Ich wart einfach die Entwicklung ab und meld mich falls ich mitfahr, bzw. auch das Auto frei ist...


----------



## theobviousfaker (10. Juli 2009)

Die "Spontante Tour im Taunus" würde mich ganz heiß interessieren. Kannst du mir Bescheid geben falls das nicht öffentlich im Thread abgemacht wird? Ich würd gern mitfahren.


----------



## sipaq (10. Juli 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Die "Spontante Tour im Taunus" würde mich ganz heiß interessieren. Kannst du mir Bescheid geben falls das nicht öffentlich im Thread abgemacht wird? Ich würd gern mitfahren.


Hi Faker,

Details zur Tour stehen ab jetzt im AWB-Fred. Siehe Post 4469. Bitte alles weitere nebenan klären, damit sich nicht alles verzettelt.


----------



## IronShit (15. Juli 2009)

ganz schön ruhig, die letzten Tage hier....!

Falls das Wetter *heut abend* einigermaßen hinreichend ist wollte ich mal nen kleinen Ausflug zum *Hahnenkamm* machen...so *gegen 17 Uhr*... über Mitfahrer/innen würde ich mich freuen...


----------



## Chaotenkind (15. Juli 2009)

> Falls das Wetter *heut abend* einigermaßen hinreichend ist wollte ich mal nen kleinen Ausflug zum *Hahnenkamm* machen...so *gegen 17 Uhr*... über Mitfahrer/innen würde ich mich freuen...


[/quote]

Hach, immer diese arbeitnehmerunfreundlichen Startzeiten!

Ich fahr heute mit den anderen die obligatorische lockere Runde um Hanau rum. Hat ja die letzten Tage ordentlich geregnet, da dürfte es selbst da stellenweise ganz schön schlammig werden.

Morgen dann mit dem Radl auf die Arbeit und dann auf dem Rückweg event. über den Hahnenkamm. Mal sehen, werde es von den Wegverhältnissen morgen nachmittag im Wald abhängig machen.


----------



## IronShit (15. Juli 2009)

wäre auch ne idee... dann würd ich einfach früher los fahren und um 18.30 am Radhaus sein...schaun mer ma...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (15. Juli 2009)

Hallo allerseits

ich bin morgen erst wieder mit dem Mtb unterwegs, am üblichen Donnerstag eben. So gegen 17:25/30 Uhr gehts los vom B8 Parkplatz. Wer mit möchte einfach da sein  Momentan sind wir voraussichtlich zu Dritt.

Grüße

Google


----------



## theobviousfaker (15. Juli 2009)

Wir sind heute ab 18:15 Hohemark im Taunus unterwegs, wenn wer interessiert ist. Siehe AWB-Thread.


----------



## Erdi01 (15. Juli 2009)

Ja Ja  fahrt Ihr nur alle schön in der Gegend umher. Ich bin am Arbeiten, im Keller, auf ETV's oder muß die Couch bewachen  - kurz, kann nürgend mitfahren


----------



## Yellowstone (16. Juli 2009)

Hallo Eisbären,

ich bin ein 34 Jahre alter Neuling in Sachen MTB und suche im Landkreis Offenbach neue Leute die mir und meiner besseren Hälfte die schönen Touren und Trails hier zeigen können. Bin leider noch nicht sehr fit in Sachen biken :-(.

Ich fahre selber ein Canyon Yellowstone aus dem Jahr 2006 und meine Freundin fährt ein Scott Comtessa aus diesem Jahr. Vielleicht finden sich ja bei den Eisbären ein paar Leute die auch mal mit zwei Anfängern auf Tour gehen mögen.

LG
Christian


----------



## RedRum05 (16. Juli 2009)

Yellowstone schrieb:


> Hallo Eisbären,
> 
> ich bin ein 34 Jahre alter Neuling in Sachen MTB und suche im Landkreis Offenbach neue Leute die mir und meiner besseren Hälfte die schönen Touren und Trails hier zeigen können. Bin leider noch nicht sehr fit in Sachen biken :-(.
> 
> ...



Ich hab die nächsten zwei Wochen Urlaub. Vielleicht findet sich ja eine Gelegenheit ne Runde zusammen zu fahren. Zumindest wohnen wir nur ca. 5Km von einander entfernt... 
Wenn du willst, kannst du mir gerne ne PM schicken.


----------



## bone peeler (16. Juli 2009)

hach... noch einer aus der Gegend


----------



## xizangle (17. Juli 2009)

hallo yellowstone,
können ja dann einen anfängerclub starten.

habe nach langer pause auch erst wieder angefangen.


----------



## Chaotenkind (17. Juli 2009)

> Yellowstone schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hallo Eisbären,
> ...


 

*Erdi!!! *

*Komm aus dem Keller! Es wir nach dir verlangt!*


----------



## Bikeholic (17. Juli 2009)

Yellowstone schrieb:


> Hallo Eisbären,
> 
> ich bin ein 34 Jahre alter Neuling in Sachen MTB und suche im Landkreis Offenbach neue Leute die mir und meiner besseren Hälfte die schönen Touren und Trails hier zeigen können. Bin leider noch nicht sehr fit in Sachen biken :-(.


 
Willkommen, schaut doch einfach mal ins Last Minute Biking das kann helfen und vor allem sind meist die Hm und Km angegeben. Dort könnt ihr dann erspähen was aktuell angeboten wird. ... und auch weiterhin bei den Eisbären mitlesen, dort werden ebenso wöchentliche Touren gepostet.

Gibt hier eine Menge nette Toure, Trails und Leute die sie abreiten. 

@all: Am Samstag sieht das Wetter laut Wetterprognose weniger freundlich  aus, doch um im Trainingsplan zu bleiben, werde ich wohl vormittags eine kleine Runde Radeln (augenommen es gießt in strömen). Falls sich jemand anschließen möchte!? Nur Zu! 

Geplant sind 3,5 Stunden, ca. 800Hm auf zumeist schlammfreien Wegen und ca. 60Km rund um den Hahnenkamm. Startzeit ca. 9h / Treffpunkt Druckhaus.

Ich schaue heute Abend gegen 22h nochmal ins Forum falls sich jemand anschließen möchte. 

Schönen Freitag
Bikeholic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yellowstone (17. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen,

erst mal Danke für die netten Antworten und Angebote von Euch. Ich denke ich werde sicher in der nächsten Zeit darauf zurück kommen.

LG
Christian


----------



## Andreas (17. Juli 2009)

Yellowstone schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> erst mal Danke für die netten Antworten und Angebote von Euch. Ich denke ich werde sicher in der nächsten Zeit darauf zurück kommen.
> 
> ...



Vielleicht gibt es ja mal wieder eine Feierabendrunde um den Langener Waldsee oder eine Flughafenumrundung. Die Touren sind dann auf jeden Fall für Anfänger geeignet.


----------



## Google (17. Juli 2009)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Falls sich jemand anschließen möchte!? Nur Zu!


Hi Ingo, wir wären uns sicherlich einig geworden. Ich wäre gerne gefahren. Leider bin ich dieses WE am biken gehindert  Ein anderes mal gerne.

Ich werde mal zusehen, dass ich bei Deiner Tour am darauf folgenden WE dabei bin. Auch wenns früh los geht  Kann aber (noch) nix (so richtig) versprechen.

Grüße

Google


----------



## Bikeholic (17. Juli 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Hi Ingo, wir wären uns sicherlich einig geworden. Ich wäre gerne gefahren. Leider bin ich dieses WE am biken gehindert  Ein anderes mal gerne.
> 
> Ich werde mal zusehen, dass ich bei Deiner Tour am darauf folgenden WE dabei bin. Auch wenns früh los geht  Kann aber (noch) nix (so richtig) versprechen.


 
Hi Frank, schade dass es bei Dir nicht klappt, denke auch dass wir uns einig geworden wären.  

Na dann vielleicht bis nächte Woche. 

@all: Hat sich bis jetzt niemand durchringen können sich anzuschließen, obwohl Wetter Online die Prognosen deutlich verbessert hat. Werde dann also nicht am Druckhaus vorbei kommen und meine individuelle Runde drehen.


Schönes WE
Bikeholic


----------



## Erdi01 (17. Juli 2009)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> *Erdi!!! *
> *Komm aus dem Keller! Es wir nach dir verlangt!*





*wer schreit da so*  ​


Yellowstone schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> erst mal Danke für die netten Antworten und Angebote von Euch. Ich denke ich werde sicher in der nächsten Zeit darauf zurück kommen.
> 
> ...


sicher auch für Euch interessant sind die Loti Touren. Starten in Sprendlingen Am Lindenplatz. Z.B. jeden Mittwoch Abend 18:30 für ca. 2 Std. 40KM.


Andreas schrieb:


> Vielleicht gibt es ja mal wieder eine Feierabendrunde um den Langener Waldsee oder eine Flughafenumrundung. Die Touren sind dann auf jeden Fall für Anfänger geeignet.


Oh ja, da war mal was ...

Morgen ist wieder eine Rennerrunde ab Dietzenbach 13:30 in den Odenwald angekündigt. Ich warte das Wetter ab ...


----------



## x-rossi (18. Juli 2009)

eine info meinerseits in die runde - bei mir nichts neues, bin noch immer teildefekt und setze noch weitere 2 wochen aus.

dann habe ich insgesamt 6 wochen regeneriert, und wenn noch immer keine abschließende besserung in sicht ist, wird sich wohl ein spezialist die rechte schulter genauer ansehen müssen. die macht mir sorgen.

mitte der woche - auf arbeit - wollte ich spontan einen kleinen spurt zum lastenaufzug hinlegen. waren eigentlich nur 7 meter, aber die rückmeldung der rippenmuskulatur ...  also jede sportliche bewegung, die die äusseren schrägen bauchmuskeln beansprucht (die liegen über der gebrochenen rippe), ist fatal.

okay in diesem zusammenhang finde ich aber, dass das wetter eher bescheiden ist und ich mich nicht ganz so ärgere, nicht im gelände sein zu können  

falls ihr doch ein paar stunden sonnenschein erwischt - viel spaß beim austoben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (18. Juli 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ​



sag mal Erdi, hast Du zugenommen? 



x-rossi schrieb:


> wird sich wohl ein spezialist die rechte schulter genauer ansehen müssen



oh Mann, das mit der Schulter hört sich echt nicht gut an  .
Weiterhin gute Besserung!

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Yellowstone (18. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

meine Güte heute gemerkt wie unfit wir doch sind. Am Feldberg gewesen, vom Parkplatz Hohemark Richtung Fuchstanz, für die Auffahrt bis dahin knapp 1:20 gebraucht. 

Runter gings schneller, aber bis ich da noch mal hochfahr gehen noch einige flache Kilometer ins Land ....


----------



## Google (18. Juli 2009)

olli, wirklich schade dass wir momentan keine gemeinsame Tour drehen können  Ich kann auch nur hoffen, dass es jetzt bald schnell aufwärts mit Dir geht.


----------



## Erdi01 (20. Juli 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> sag mal Erdi, hast Du zugenommen? .



nö ... Du erkennst mich nur nicht mehr. Ich bin doch der Kleene im Hintergrund 

Ich habe das tolle WE-Wetter genutzt und umgebaut. Mein *Rush* ist tod, es lebe mein *"New Rush"* und das will nächtes WE gleich mit mir zur Bayrischen Schanz


----------



## Chaotenkind (20. Juli 2009)

> Erdi01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich habe das tolle WE-Wetter genutzt und umgebaut. Mein *Rush* ist tod, es lebe mein *"New Rush"* und das will nächtes WE gleich mit mir zur Bayrischen Schanz


 
Aha!

Doch nicht etwa Sonntag 8:00 Uhr?


----------



## IronShit (20. Juli 2009)

morschen...
dachte ich meld mich mal wieder...
 hab am Samstag mal die *BED Runde* gefahren und war wirklich positiv überrascht, dass die doch echt viele richtig schöne abschnitte hat. Besonders der Dr. Degen Weg hat immer mal wieder sehr nette passagen... 
wird wohl nicht das letzte Mal gewesen sein, dass ich die Runde fahr. 

Ansonsten werde ich am *2. August *beim* Keiler Bike Marathon* starten. Ich hab zwar keine großen Hoffnungen "Mitstarter" zu finden, frag aber trotzdem mal: 
*Hat jemand Lust am 2. August im Wombach beim Keiler Bike Marathon zu starten?*
Infos gibt's hier.

@rossi: gute Besserung!!! Was'ne ******* mit der Schulter!


----------



## Adrenalino (20. Juli 2009)

IronShit schrieb:


> morschen...
> dachte ich meld mich mal wieder...
> hab am Samstag mal die *BED Runde* gefahren und war wirklich positiv überrascht, dass die doch echt viele richtig schöne abschnitte hat. Besonders der Dr. Degen Weg hat immer mal wieder sehr nette passagen...
> wird wohl nicht das letzte Mal gewesen sein, dass ich die Runde fahr.
> ...



Ich habe mich für die Langstrecke gemeldet  so wie immer, allerdings hab ich dieses Jahr genau 0 KM auf meinem MTB gesessen, mal sehn ob das gut geht


----------



## IronShit (20. Juli 2009)

ja, ich will auch mal die Langstrecke probieren. 
Bist du da schonmal gefahren?


----------



## Adrenalino (20. Juli 2009)

IronShit schrieb:


> ja, ich will auch mal die Langstrecke probieren.
> Bist du da schonmal gefahren?



Ja  schon oft  ich kenn quasi jeden Stein mit Namen  O.k, o.k, ganz so schlimm ist es dann doch nicht aber ich kenne die Stellen auf die man aufpassen sollte.

Was möchtest du wissen?


----------



## Bikeholic (20. Juli 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ich habe das tolle WE-Wetter genutzt und umgebaut. Mein *Rush* ist tod, es lebe mein *"New Rush"* und das will nächtes WE gleich mit mir zur Bayrischen Schanz


 
Hi Volker, ... und ich dachte schon Du bist am Samstag mit Taucherbrille, Schnorchel und Flossen bewaffnet ab in den Odenwald geradelt.  Bin nachmittags mit dem Auto nach Darmstadt gefahren und dachte bei dem Regen nur, die Welt säuft gleich ab! 

Freut mich wenn es am Sonntag mit der Bayrischen Schanz klappt. Google ist evt. auch mit von der Partie. 

Gruß, Bikeholic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (20. Juli 2009)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Google ist evt. auch mit von der Partie.


 Hab gerade entschieden mich am Sonntagfrüh aus dem Bett zu schälen....


----------



## Erdi01 (20. Juli 2009)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Aha!
> 
> Doch nicht etwa Sonntag 8:00 Uhr?


Neeee, um 08:30  Und das ist schon Stress genug 



Bikeholic schrieb:


> Freut mich wenn es am Sonntag mit der Bayrischen Schanz klappt. Google ist evt. auch mit von der Partie.
> 
> Gruß, Bikeholic


14 Tage später zur Karlshöhe bin ich auch schon angemeldet. Aber sage mal gibt's da Parkplätze um diesen Kardinal-Irgendwas-Platz . Komme motorisiert bis dahin.

Aber zu allererst muß ich morgen und/oder übermorgen mal eine paar Einheit "Dtz Grabig" einlegen, sonst wird mir das nach der fast NULL-Nummer vom letzten WE zu stressig  Also falls Einer/e die kommenden zwei Tage Langeweile hatt und um 19:00 nichts Besseres vorhat ...

Ich glaubs selber kaum, ich will mal wieder unter der Woche fahren


----------



## Bikeholic (21. Juli 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Hab gerade entschieden mich am Sonntagfrüh aus dem Bett zu schälen....


 
Super, dann sollte jetzt nur noch das Wetter mitspielen! 



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Neeee, um 08:30  Und das ist schon Stress genug
> 
> 14 Tage später zur Karlshöhe bin ich auch schon angemeldet. Aber sage mal gibt's da Parkplätze um diesen Kardinal-Irgendwas-Platz . Komme motorisiert bis dahin.
> 
> Aber zu allererst muß ich morgen und/oder übermorgen mal eine paar Einheit "Dtz Grabig" einlegen, sonst wird mir das nach der fast NULL-Nummer vom letzten WE zu stressig  Also falls Einer/e die kommenden zwei Tage Langeweile hatt und um 19:00 nichts Besseres vorhat ...n


 
Ja, es gibt einige Parkplätze rund um den Kardinal-Volk-Platz. Ist jedoch auch nur 300m vom Druckhaus entfernt. Könntest also auch am Druckhaus parken und die 300m nach Steinheim herein fahren. Geht alles! 

"Falls sich niemand vom ADFC melden sollte", wo die Tour seit Anfang des Jahres ebenso gepostet ist, können wir die Startzeit, auf Wunsch einiger Herren, auch noch ein wenig Kopfkissenkonformer machen. 

Volker, ich werde soweit das Wetter mitspielt, heute Abend rund um den Hahnenkamm unterwegs sein. Werde so weit möglich um ca. 17:45 - 18:00 Uhr ab Steinheim starten. Falls Du Dich anschließen oder dazufahren möchtest, jederzeit gerne.

Schaue heute Nachmittag noch mal ins Forum bevor ich starte.

Bikeholic


----------



## Chaotenkind (21. Juli 2009)

> Erdi01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > 14 Tage später zur Karlshöhe bin ich auch schon angemeldet. Aber sage mal gibt's da Parkplätze um diesen Kardinal-Irgendwas-Platz . Komme motorisiert bis dahin.


 
Ja, da wo du das letzte Mal geparkt hast. Der Kardinal-Volk-Platz ist in der Altstadt oberhalb vom Druckhaus. Rechts vom Druckhaus durch den Torbogen ins Ort rein und ein paar Meter geradeaus. Dann erweitert sich die Straße zu nem Platz. Das isser. Wir schauen aber mal am Druckhaus und machen dann gerne noch ne Stadtführung!

Da war doch wieder jemand schneller!


----------



## Erdi01 (21. Juli 2009)

@chaotenkind, Bikeholic danke für die Info. Ich dachte mir auch, dass ich den Parkplatz unterhalb der Brücke, nähe Druckhaus nutze, je später desto besser 

Ich werde heute und morgen abend meine Runde in der Nähe von Dtz drehen. Der Wingertsberg ist gleich um die Ecke und wenn man sich dort ne Stunde aufhält hatt man auch gute 400HM zusammen.


----------



## Chaotenkind (21. Juli 2009)

> Hat die TG mittlerweile wieder nen Pächter für die Kneipe? Sonst sind das ja ziemlich trockene Bergfahrten!


----------



## Erdi01 (21. Juli 2009)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Hat die TG mittlerweile wieder nen Pächter für die Kneipe? Sonst sind das ja ziemlich trockene Bergfahrten!



Also nachdem ich zum ZEHNTEN Mal den Dietzenbacher Grabig oben war habe ich ZEHN Kellner mit je ZEHN alkfreien Weizen gesehen  Als ich dann wieder zu Sinnen kam wurde mir klar ... alles nur Fata Morgana  In echt waren nur ein paar Jugendliche oben und die haben mich mindestens so blöd angeguggt wie ich die 

So bis zum 5-6 Mal konnte ich noch klar denken und habe den Dtz Grabig mal "vermessen" ca. 230m 25HM erst 100M mit 9% dann ansteigend auf 18-19% Das wäre dann auch mal geklärt  Morgen auf ein Neues ...


----------



## Google (23. Juli 2009)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> "Falls sich niemand vom ADFC melden sollte", wo die Tour seit Anfang des Jahres ebenso gepostet ist, können wir die Startzeit, auf Wunsch einiger Herren, auch noch ein wenig Kopfkissenkonformer machen.


*Meld* Startzeit 9:30 Uhr wäre geil!


----------



## Erdi01 (25. Juli 2009)

Google schrieb:


> *Meld* Startzeit 9:30 Uhr wäre geil!


Und wann geht's nun los  Mir langt die spätere Startzeit allemal ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (25. Juli 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Und wann geht's nun los  Mir langt die spätere Startzeit allemal ...


 


Google schrieb:


> *Meld* Startzeit 9:30 Uhr wäre geil!


 
Also kein rabiates Kopfkissenentzugsprogramm!  ... möchte ja schließlich nur ausgeschlafene Gesichter erspähen.   

Die Tour startet um *09:30 Uhr*. 

Thomas, Frank & Volker bis morgen.

Bikeholic


----------



## Google (25. Juli 2009)

Suupii!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Bis Morsche


----------



## Erdi01 (25. Juli 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Suupii!!



und VERPENNT 

Bis mosche ...


----------



## Erdi01 (26. Juli 2009)

... ein Sonntag neigt sich dem Ende. Angefangen mit (immer noch) zu frühem Ausstehen  um pünktlich am Treffpunkt in Hanau zu erscheihnen. Dann ging's mit *Bikeholic Tour's ab in den Spessart*, vorbei an den Kahlquellen, dem Wiesbüttsee, der Bamberger Mühle bis wir schließlich den Rastpunkt Bayrische Schanz erreichten. Nach der Pause der Rückweg vorwiegend über die Birkenheiner. Nach 118 KM und 1550 HM haben wir wieder Hanau erreicht. Das war gleichzeitig die Jungfernfahrt für mein "New Rush" mit seinen 2-fach Antrieb. Ich habe keinen Gang vermisst, funktioniert soweit  Und der krönende Abschluß folgt beim Afterbiking mit Lupo und MissMarple auf dem Dietzenbacher Weinfest  DAS schlaucht mehr wie die Radtour


----------



## Erdi01 (26. Juli 2009)

Gut, Ihr hab's so gewollt, es gibt seit langem mal wieder eine Rush-Hour 

*Airportumrundung über Langener Waldsee​*

*@Rinna*, Du wolltest auch immer mal ...

*@Andreas*, auch Teilsteckenfahrer sind willkommen ...


----------



## bone peeler (27. Juli 2009)

118 KM mit dem MTB???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (27. Juli 2009)

> bone peeler schrieb:
> 
> 
> > 118 KM mit dem MTB???


 
Ja, mit was denn sonst?

Bei mir standen gestern nach der Tour 148 km aufm Tacho da ich noch insgesamt 30 km von Daheim zum Treffpunkt und wieder zurück mit dem Radl hatte.

Es waren aber lt. Bikeholic nur 1600 HM. Kam mir mehr vor, aber es war der Boden. Der war gestern teilweise verdammt schwer durch den Regen der letzten Tage.


----------



## bone peeler (27. Juli 2009)

Mein lieber Scholli... ich fahr dann mal lieber nicht mit euch... ich bau nach 60km schlagartig ab... warum auch immer...


----------



## Chaotenkind (27. Juli 2009)

Ach was, nach gut der Hälfte der Strecke haben wir ja ein Päuschen gemacht und schön Kuchen gemampft. Das hilft schon.


----------



## Google (27. Juli 2009)

Wieso unterschlägst Du 90 % dessen, was Du tatsächlich gegessen hast? 
@[email protected] Wir sind ja nicht nur reinen Waldboden gefahren....Viel Schotter etwas Asphalt, eher Waldautobahnen.

@[email protected] Nächsten Sonntag bin ich wieder dabei  Wegen der Startzeit hast Du schon recht. Es werden ja nochmals 35 KM mehr als die gestrige Tour und man muß mit 2 Stunden längere Fahrzeit rechnen. Deshalb wäre von meiner Seite 9:00 Uhr Startzeit eh recht sinnvoll, dass es nicht gar so spät wird. Wenns bei 8:30 Uhr bleibt.......ich würds wohl überleben  

Du bist der Guide!

Grüße

Google


----------



## bone peeler (27. Juli 2009)

@ google: ich bin die letzten Touren auch eher WAB´s gefahren, richtiger Waldboden war auch eher die Ausnahme. Dennoch ist bei mir dann irgendwann die grenze bei knapp 60km... aber wahrscheinlich liegt das auch daran das ich erst dieses Jahr mit dem Biken angefangen habe... und nicht so gut im Saft stehe wie Ihr


----------



## Andreas (27. Juli 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Gut, Ihr hab's so gewollt, es gibt seit langem mal wieder eine Rush-Hour
> 
> *Airportumrundung über Langener Waldsee​*
> 
> ...




Schon angemeldet ... und bin dann um 19h am Treffpunkt.


----------



## Chaotenkind (27. Juli 2009)

> Google schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wieso unterschlägst Du 90 % dessen, was Du tatsächlich gegessen hast?
> ...


----------



## Adrenalino (27. Juli 2009)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> > Sag mal, was sollen denn die Leute von mir denken?!
> > War ja so nicht geplant. Was kann denn ich dafür dass Bikeholic nicht aufißt und ich mich opfern muss damit das Wetter schön bleibt. Den Kuchen danach hab ich ja nur noch aus Dummheit gegessen. Satt war ich schon vorher, aber man soll Essen ja nicht verkommen lassen.War allerdings auf dem Rückweg eher mit verdauen als mit fahren beschäftigt.
> >
> > @erdi: bin angemeldet für die Flughafenrunde!
> ...


----------



## Chaotenkind (27. Juli 2009)

> Hach, diese Jugend von heute. Wo ist der Biß?
> In deinem Alter haben wir noch täglich Bäume ausgerissen.
> 
> Hab in Mai letzten Jahres wieder angefangen, nach 15 Jahren muskelkraftbetriebener Radabstinenz. Im Juni ging es dann auf den Feldi. 120 km. Nach 6 Stunden wieder daheim. Schee wars, nur die zwei Wanderer, die nen Einstieg zu nem Trail bergauf blockiert haben und mich auch auf freundliches Bitten nicht vorgelassen haben waren ein wenig nervig. Hab sie dann über nen kleinen Abstecher in den Wald überholen müssen um nicht den Anschluss an die Gruppe zu verlieren.
> ...


----------



## Chaotenkind (27. Juli 2009)

> Seufz, aber dass das jetzt nicht alles an mir hängen bleibt. Mein Magen fasst auch nicht unendlich!
> 
> Also bitte, alle Vielfraße vortreten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (27. Juli 2009)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Hach, diese Jugend von heute. Wo ist der Biß?
> In deinem Alter haben wir noch täglich Bäume ausgerissen.
> 
> Hab in Mai letzten Jahres wieder angefangen, nach 15 Jahren muskelkraftbetriebener Radabstinenz. Im Juni ging es dann auf den Feldi. 120 km. Nach 6 Stunden wieder daheim. Schee wars, nur die zwei Wanderer, die nen Einstieg zu nem Trail bergauf blockiert haben und mich auch auf freundliches Bitten nicht vorgelassen haben waren ein wenig nervig. Hab sie dann über nen kleinen Abstecher in den Wald überholen müssen um nicht den Anschluss an die Gruppe zu verlieren.
> ...




Ich geb mir mühe


----------



## RedRum05 (27. Juli 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Gut, Ihr hab's so gewollt, es gibt seit langem mal wieder eine Rush-Hour
> 
> *Airportumrundung über Langener Waldsee​*



Rush-Hour zum Mittwoch? 
Da bin ich im Dauth Schneider Geburtstag feiern - quasi das Kontrastprogramm zur Airport Umrundung.


----------



## Rinna (27. Juli 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Rinna*, Du wolltest auch immer mal ...



  DABEI 
Allerdings mache ich bei Regen einen Rückzieher  !
Bis denne
Corinna


----------



## Yellowstone (29. Juli 2009)

Naja, bei der Airport Umrundung wären wir gerne dabei gewesen... Leider muss ich heute Abend in Dietzenbach das weiße Auto mit den roten Streifen und den blauen Lichtern drauf fahren. Wird also leider nix ... 

Also seht zu, dass Ihr fest im Sattel sitzen bleibt sonst treffen wir uns doch noch 

Aber beim nächsten Mal hoffentlich dabei sein kann....

Viel Spass beim fahren.
Yellowstone


----------



## Chaotenkind (29. Juli 2009)

@Yellowstone:

Dein Standort ist doch nicht etwa die Gottlieb-Daimler-Straße 10? Dann winke ich mal, wenn ich zum Kreishaus starte!


----------



## Yellowstone (29. Juli 2009)

Na dann winke mal schön ...  Bin aber erst gegen 19:30 auf der Arbeit


----------



## Chaotenkind (29. Juli 2009)

Na denn. Aber für die Zukunft, wo denn? Vorne an der Rettungswache der Kreuzler oder hinten beim NEF?


----------



## Yellowstone (29. Juli 2009)

Ich bin vorne der Kreuzler ... schaffst Du auch in der Ecke?


----------



## Chaotenkind (29. Juli 2009)

Jo, Eingang A, Gefahrenabwehr. Abteilung Vorbeugender Brandschutz des Kreises Offenbach (jetzt Vorbeugender Gefahrenschutz). Da wo die roten Autos in bzw. vor der Garage stehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (30. Juli 2009)

Habe gerade gesehen, dass Ihr am Sonntag 'ne größere Spessart-Ausfahrt macht. Ich würd ja gern mitkommen, aber 40% Asphaltanteil und 55% Schotteranteil schrecken mich schon ab. Für sowas kann man ja besser ein Crossrad nehmen. 

Deshalb die Frage ob demnächst auch mal deutlich trailigere Runden im Spessart gefahren werden? Für reine Asphalt-/WAB-Ausflüge brauch ich nämlich nicht in Richtung Hanau zu fahren, das gibts im Taunus auch zur Genüge.


----------



## Bikeholic (31. Juli 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Habe gerade gesehen, dass Ihr am Sonntag 'ne größere Spessart-Ausfahrt macht. Ich würd ja gern mitkommen, aber 40% Asphaltanteil und 55% Schotteranteil schrecken mich schon ab. Für sowas kann man ja besser ein Crossrad nehmen.
> 
> Deshalb die Frage ob demnächst auch mal deutlich trailigere Runden im Spessart gefahren werden? Für reine Asphalt-/WAB-Ausflüge brauch ich nämlich nicht in Richtung Hanau zu fahren, das gibts im Taunus auch zur Genüge.


 
Also ich habe im Moment nichts trailigeres geplant, wenn dann nur kurzfristig.

Zur Erläuterung: Die 40% Asphaltanteil beziehen sich in erster Linie auf An- bzw Abfahrt wo Radwege genutzt werden. Die Schotterpisten (WAB´s) sind allerdings Hauptbestandteil, auch wenn einige trailigere Strecken dabei sind. 

... und im Übrigen hat der Einzige, der die letzte Tour mit einem Crossrad mitgefahren ist, sich auf den letzten KM noch den Sattel geschrottet. Bist herzlich eingeladen uns zu Zeigen was Dein Crossrad so drauf hat. 

@erdi: War wirklich ne schöne Flughafenrunde am Mittwoch, auch wenn ich noch den Sanitäter geben mußte und es auch schon Donnerstag war als ich heim kam.

@rinna: Besten Dank fürs reinstellen der Flughafenrunde (Bild). Bei so viele Kurven und Abbiegungen die wir mit @erdi im Wald genommen haben, hatte ich zwischenzeitlich den kompletten Orientierungsverlust, auch wenn ich wußte das der Flughafen immer in meiner Nähe sein mußte.


----------



## Chaotenkind (31. Juli 2009)

Naja, der ist halt aufm Trail in ner Schlammkuhle sitzen geblieben um die Füße hoch nehmen zu können dass sie nicht dreckig werden. Die Sattelbefestigung hat das nicht ausgehalten. Aber die ADFC-Leute sind halt, sagen wir mal, anders.

@erdi: war ne schöne Flughafenrunde am Mittwoch, auch wenn es schon Donnerstag war als ich heim kam.
Hab mich ein paar Meter vor Zuhause noch ordentlich abgelegt, weil ich die Schippe Kies in der Kurve vom Radweg zur Zufahrt der Rumpenheimer Fähre nicht gesehen habe. Es ging so schnell, ich hab an den Aufschlag keine Erinnerung mehr. Helm kaputt, leichte Gehirnerschütterung und leichtes Schleudertrauma, Prellungen und ordentliche Hautabschürfungen.  Musste daheim jede Menge Steinchen aus dem Unterarm puhlen.

Rad hat zum Glück nur ein paar Kratzer abbekommen. Ich lag drunter und hab es mit meinem Körper geschützt.

Mal sehen ob die Sonntagstour schon wieder geht.


----------



## Rinna (31. Juli 2009)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> @erdi: war ne schöne Flughafenrunde am Mittwoch, auch wenn es schon Donnerstag war als ich heim kam.
> Hab mich ein paar Meter vor Zuhause noch ordentlich abgelegt, weil ich die Schippe Kies in der Kurve vom Radweg zur Zufahrt der Rumpenheimer Fähre nicht gesehen habe. Es ging so schnell, ich hab an den Aufschlag keine Erinnerung mehr. Helm kaputt, leichte Gehirnerschütterung und leichtes Schleudertrauma, Prellungen und ordentliche Hautabschürfungen.  Musste daheim jede Menge Steinchen aus dem Unterarm puhlen.


Hallo Chaotenkind!

Ich wünsch Dir gute Besserung, das hätte nach der wirklich schönen Runde um den Flughafen:







nicht sein müssen!!!
Danke Erdi und gerne mal wieder .

Schönen Gruß an alle
Corinna
Die sich gleich ab in den "Flug"-Urlaub macht


----------



## Chaotenkind (31. Juli 2009)

Danke!

Als ich wieder zu mir kam hab ich auch gedacht, das kann nicht wahr sein. Im Gelände unfallfrei und auf dem Radweg ablegen.

Zum Glück war Bikeholic noch bei mir.

Da ich ja den Briefkasten meines Dealers während seines Urlaubes leere und daher den Ladenschlüssel habe, hab ich gestern schon mal die Helme in Augenschein genommen, ob da was dabei ist was mir passt und auch von der Optik spontan gefällt. Passendes Modell gefunden, nur optisch nicht mein Ding. Die haben halt vor dem Urlaub keine Ware mehr bestellt. Naja am Montag isser ja wieder da. Da schau ich mal im Katalog ob es das gewählte Modell noch in Designs gibt die mir anstehen.

Wenn ich die Tour am Sonntag fahren kann, muss es halt mit dem kaputten Helm gehen. Darf halt nicht nochmal auf die selbe Stelle fallen.


----------



## Andreas (31. Juli 2009)

> Hab mich ein paar Meter vor Zuhause noch ordentlich abgelegt, weil ich die Schippe Kies in der Kurve vom Radweg zur Zufahrt der Rumpenheimer Fähre nicht gesehen habe. Es ging so schnell, ich hab an den Aufschlag keine Erinnerung mehr. Helm kaputt, leichte Gehirnerschütterung und leichtes Schleudertrauma, Prellungen und ordentliche Hautabschürfungen. Musste daheim jede Menge Steinchen aus dem Unterarm puhlen.



eek: *Autsch*

Das musste nach so einer schönen Tour wirklich nicht sein.
Gute Besserung auch von mir!

Mit dem alten Helm würde ich aber nicht mehr fahren. Lieber einen irgendwo leihen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (31. Juli 2009)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Im Gelände unfallfrei und auf dem Radweg ablegen.


Da kann man nur sagen "Unverhofft kommt oft!" Sowas passiert immer dann wenn man nicht damit rechnet. Dann kurier Dich lieber mal aus. An Deiner Stelle würde ich am Sonntag nicht mitfahren. Oder merkst Du wiiiirklich!! gar nix?

Erdi01, bikeholic, (chaotenkind ) Bis Sonntag 

Grüße

Frank


----------



## Chaotenkind (31. Juli 2009)

> Google schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Oder merkst Du wiiiirklich!! gar nix?
> ...


----------



## Erdi01 (31. Juli 2009)

Schön das die Runde gefallen hatt. Weniger schön, dass so eine "Langenersee-Flughafen-Runde" anscheihnend öfters ein böses Ende nimmt. Gute Besserung und Kopf hoch, so eine Runde wurde auch schon mal nicht überlebt 

Wegen Sonntag: Da habe ich vorhin ein äußerst miesen Wetterbericht gesehen, wenn wirklich so kommt bin ich raus ... hoffe nicht.


----------



## Bikeholic (1. August 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Wegen Sonntag: Da habe ich vorhin ein äußerst miesen Wetterbericht gesehen, wenn wirklich so kommt bin ich raus ... hoffe nicht.


 
Bin ebenso am studieren der Wetterprognosen. Die Vorhersagen bei

WetterOnline / Wetter.com / Wetter.Info 

sind allerdings leicht abweichend. Bei WetterOnline solls *"nicht regnen"*, bei wetter.com *"ab 19:00 Uhr"* und bei Wetter.Info *"nachmittags"*. 

Klar scheint zu sein, dass sich morgen Spätnachmittag bis Abend das Wetter drehen kann. Um dem evtl. anstehendem schlechten Wetter ausweichen zu können, belasse ich die Startzeit bei 8:30 Uhr, dann sind wir wenns gut läuft, gegen 17-18 Uhr wieder in Steinheim. ... und falls es wirklich schütten sollte könnten wie ab Aschaffenburg die Bahn als trockenes Transportmittel nehmen. 

Bis morsche


----------



## Google (1. August 2009)

Ich denk auch, dass es uns, wenn überhaupt, nachmittags bei der Rückfahrt "erwischt" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aber das juckt mich dann mal gar net. Jedenfalls freue ich mich wieder in die unendlichen Tiefen des Spessarts einzutauchen. Ich bin immer wieder überrascht, welch imposante Ausblicke uns übern nächsten Berg oder nach dem nächsten Waldabschnitt  begegnen  

Bis morsche


----------



## Siam (1. August 2009)

Wenn man gutes Wetter will, sollte man auch bei wetter.de nachschauen! Die haben immer ein bisschen besseres Wetter zu bieten...

Ich werde Morgen ein Stück (so etwa 40 km) mitkommen und dann abdrehen. Ich bin Gestern abend noch 40km und Heute rund 90km gefahren, da reicht mir Morgen eine verkürzte Tour. Ihr seid mir sowieso alle viel zu schnell!


Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Erdi01 (2. August 2009)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Klar scheint zu sein, dass sich morgen Spätnachmittag bis Abend das Wetter drehen kann. *Um dem evtl. anstehendem schlechten Wetter ausweichen zu können, belasse ich die Startzeit bei 8:30 Uhr*, dann sind wir wenns gut läuft, gegen 17-18 Uhr wieder in Steinheim. ...
> Bis morsche


... tja, mag sein das es um 08:30 wieder trocken ist. Ich kann nicht länger warten und muß mich jetzt entscheiden und hier schüttet es gerade 

Bin raus, wünsch Euch viel Spaß ...


----------



## Bikeholic (2. August 2009)

*ACHTUNG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

die Tour "Mountainbikeausritt in das Herz des Spessarts" ist wegen Regen abgesagt! 

Hier regnet es und auch das Wetterradar verspricht aktuell für heute nur Nässe. :kotz:

Bikeholic


----------



## Google (2. August 2009)

Ist wohl vernünftiger  Auch wenn Kachelmann gerade aktuell geupdatet hat und behauptet, dass es nur gerade jett um 8 regnet und dann nimmer.....


----------



## Google (2. August 2009)

Edit: Alternativangebot hat sich erledigt, ich fahr morgen.

@[email protected] Bei der geplanten Königsetappe kommenden Sonntag kann ich leider nicht dabei sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IronShit (2. August 2009)

ich melde mich mal wieder zurück....

Nachdem ich nun gut zwei Wochen damit verbracht habe rum zu kränkeln war heute der erste Tag, an dem ich mich mal wieder richtig auf's Rad setzen konnte...allerdings nicht beim Keiler Marathon (wie war's denn adrenalino?) sondern nur für ne kurze Runde über die Hohe Straße...

..ich hab mich schon wie nen kleines Kind aufs Christkind drauf gefreut wieder zu fahren, dann heute morgen erstmal der Schock...es regnet.. egal, habe ich beschlossen und das Wetter hat dann auch gehalten. 

Alles in allem war ich doch ganz zufrieden mit mir. Ich hatte irgendwie erwartet, dass ich schlapper bin. Am Berg hat noch so nen bisschen der Druck in den Beinen gefehlt, aber ansonsten ists doch ganz gut gelaufen..

Insofern werde ich mich in den kommenden Wochen Sicher an der einen oder anderen Runde im Spessart oder Taunus oder sonstwo beteiligen...

So weit so gut....noch nen schönen Tag!


----------



## Bikeholic (2. August 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Edit: Alternativangebot hat sich erledigt, ich fahr morgen.
> 
> @[email protected] Bei der geplanten Königsetappe kommenden Sonntag kann ich leider nicht dabei sein.


 
Schade das Du nächste Woche keine Zeit hast! Doch von was für einem Alternativangebot ist die Rede?


----------



## Google (2. August 2009)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Schade das Du nächste Woche keine Zeit hast!


Finde ich auch. Ich wäre sehr gerne mitgefahren





Bikeholic schrieb:


> Doch von was für einem Alternativangebot ist die Rede?


Kurz nach Deiner heutigen Absage wollte ich auf eigene Faust los. Ich hatts mir dann aber anders überlegt weil ich mit shopper morgen was fahre.

@[email protected] Wir fahren morgen und Donnerstag. Bei Interesse einfach melden.

Grüße

Google


----------



## Adrenalino (2. August 2009)

IronShit schrieb:


> ...allerdings nicht beim Keiler Marathon (wie war's denn adrenalino?)



Nen Bericht gibts morgen. Nur soviel : ein Alptraum aus Matsch, Nässe und Dreck. Reichlich Wasser von oben und unten! Den Metereo*lügen* schiebe ich irgendwann ihre ach so tollen fundierten sicheren Voraussagen kräftig hinten rein, soviel steht ma fest 

Mir unbegreiflich wie man derart daneben liegen kann mit ner Wettervorhersage für den kommenden Tag 

Keine Ahnung warum ich mir die Langstrecke gegeben habe. Ich glaub ich bin net ganz dicht im Kopp  

Geh jetzt ins Bett, bin platt und müde......


----------



## IronShit (2. August 2009)

@google: morgen kann ich nur vormittags...kann mir vorstellen, dass das mit eurer Planung nicht unbedingt kompatibel ist.. Donnerstag könnte klappen, je nach Uhrzeit...


----------



## Google (3. August 2009)

IronShit schrieb:


> kann mir vorstellen, dass das mit eurer Planung nicht unbedingt kompatibel ist..


Stimmt  Wie üblich gehts frühstens los so circa 17:05 ab dem Druckhaus. Falls Du am Donnerstag mit möchtest, sag bitte vorher bescheid, dass ich auch am Druckhaus vorbei fahre, bzw. evtl. noch ein paar Minuten dort warte.


----------



## Adrenalino (3. August 2009)

So, hier mein Bericht zum Keiler-Bike :

Es ist fast 7:45 Uhr am Sonntag morgen als ich zusammen mit meinem Teamkollegen Andi am Start des Keiler-Bike-Marathon in Lohr am Main in Unterfranken stehe.

Keiler Bike? Benannt nach dem Keiler-Bier, einer der Hauptsponsoren des Marathons. Dieses Rennen bietet auf seiner Strecke das beste und schwierigste was der Spessart in puncto Mountainbike zu bieten hat. Ein sehr hoher Trailanteil, sowohl bergauf als auch bergab mit Wurzeln, Steinen und Absätzen gespickt, viele Trailanstiege jenseits der 10-15% Marke. Wenig Schotterpassagen - diese dienen eigentlich nur dazu die Trailabschnitte miteinander zu verbinden - und eine einzige Asphaltstrecke von genau 1,5km. Das wars. Schon bei trockenen Verhältnissen nur mit viel Kraft und Fahrtechnik zu meistern, bei Nässe eine der selektivsten MTB-Strecken in Deutschland neben Erbeskopf- und Neustadt-Marathon.

Um 8 Uhr geht es für Andi und mich auf der 103km/2300hm Strecke los. Unsere Arbeitsteilung : ich bin der bessere Kletterer und ziehe uns die Anstiege hoch, Andi ist der Bergab-und Trailkönig und gibt die Linie auf den gefährlichen Abfahrten vor.

Zunächst folgt nach dem Startschuss die Dorfrunde um das Feld etwas auseinander zu ziehen, dann geht es wieder zum Start/Zielbereich hoch wo der erste Forstwegs-Anstieg wartet. Zunächst auf ausgewaschenen Waldweg mit gefährlichen Querrinnen bergab folgt sofort der nächste kurze, giftige Anstieg mit der folgenden steilen Trailabfahrt. Es ist erstaunlich trocken - noch - und es läuft bestens. Wir wechseln uns ab und können ohne große Probleme einen 17/18er Schnitt halten. Die flacheren Trailabschnitte können wir gut zum Tempomachen nutzen denn auf den schmalen Anstiegen sinkt die Geschwindigkeit rapide weil man ständig damit beschäftigt ist das Bike über Wurzeln, Felsen und Steine zu zirkeln. Einen Rythmus zu finden ist auf dieser Strecke einfach nicht drin - aber so ist er, der Keiler!

Ein Trail jagt den nächsten, auf den besonders technischen Abschnitten wie z.b. der Abfahrt zum Forsthaus Lichtenau muss ich etwas reißen lassen, Andi wartet aber an den Anstiegen auf mich. Wir liegen immer noch gut in der Zeit, da fängt es an zu regnen - und wie! Noch hält der dichte Wald den Regen ab, aber bereits beim ersten Scharfrichter-Anstieg, dem 5km langen steilen Trail hoch zum Forsthaus Aurora, muss man schon mit dem schmierigen Untergrund kämpfen - und das bei einer Steigung von 12-17%! 

Mit zunehmender Renndauer wird der Regen immer schwerer und die Strecke katastrophaler. Die Trails sind bereits jetzt schwer aufgeweicht, die Felsen und Steine glatt wie Schmierseife und die Wurzeln sollte man versuchen zu umfahren, was kaum möglich ist wenn der Weg nur aus solchen besteht. Schon nach 50km sind wir von oben bis unten mit Matsch eingekleistert und die schwierigsten Teile warten noch. Zunächst der zweite Anstieg zum Forsthaus Aurora, diesmal von der anderen Seite und noch etwas steiler als der erste, dazu handtuchschmal. Danach eine kurze Forstwegspassage zum "erholen", dann die steile Abfahrt zum Margarethenhof, wieder bergauf und über weitere Trails hoch bis kurz vor Wombach. Dort folgt dann der gut 4km lange schwere Trail hinunter ins Ziel der bereits jetzt mehr einer Schlammrutsche gleicht denn einem Trail.

Im Ziel nach ca. 60km säubern wir kurz unsere Bikes - sonst hätte sich da nix mehr bewegt - bunkern Verpflegung und es geht in die zweite, verkürzte Runde. Nach km70 bricht Andi ab, es ist ihm zu kalt, zu nass, zu dreckig - ich kanns verstehen, mir geht auch kurz der Gedanke durch den Kopf aber diese bösen drei Buchstaben hatte ich noch nie in einer meiner Ergebnislisten stehen und daher - mache ich weiter!

Die Strecke hat nun komplett ihr Aussehen geändert. Die Trails gleichen nur noch Flussdurchfahrten oder Sumpflandschaften, nur mit viel viel Kraft kann man sich einigermaßen durchpflügen. Der Schnitt sinkt, klar. Auf den Forstwegen steht das Wasser, man wird sowohl von oben als auch von unten mit Matsch und Nässe eingedeckt. Nur einige kurze Trailabschnitte, die sehr tief im Wald liegen, haben noch wenig vom Regen abbekommen, aber die reißen es auch nicht mehr raus. 

Einige besonders steile Anstiege muss ich hochschieben denn in dem knöcheltiefen Matsch hätte es auf dem Bike zuviel Kraft beim vorwärtskommen gekostet.

Als ich dann zum dritten mal den steilen langen Trail zum Forsthaus Aurora hoch fahre hört es endlich auf zu regen - mittlerweile sind knapp 90km vergangen, den Rest schaffe ich also auch noch. Besonders schwer wird es nochmal auf den Verbindungstrails zwischen dem Neustädter Tor und dem Margarethenhof, es ist extrem rutschig und die nassen Wurzeln sorgen dafür daß man nur mit langsamer Geschwindigkeit voran kommt. Wer es schneller versucht landet unweigerlich im Matsch - wie einige vor mir. Das nutze ich aus und überhole, ca. 7 Fahrer kann ich so auf den letzten 10km noch einkassieren 

Der finale Trail - oder besser die finale Schlammrutsche - fordert nochmal alle Fahrkünste, es geht aus dem Wald raus über die letzte holprige Wiesenabfahrt, hoch zum Ziel und dann ist es geschafft : nach 6:35 ist die Quälerei vorbei.Übrig bleiben ein ziemlich ruinierter Antrieb, festgebackene Schlammkruste an allen freien Hautpartien einschließlich des Gesichts, ne Menge Schlamm in den Trikottaschen und ein 40ter Platz AK!


----------



## Chaotenkind (4. August 2009)

Super Bericht Adrenalino. Jetzt weiß ich, das ich mir den Keiler nächstes Jahr nur gebe wenn es brottrocken ist. Und dann auch nur die Kurzstrecke wenn es da sowas gibt.

Aber dein 40. Platz in der AK, Respekt.  Und auch noch bei dem Wetter!

Bezüglich Antrieb, schon mal über ne Speedhub nachgedacht?

Jetzt wo der Antrieb sowieso ruiniert ist kannst Du dir gleich was einbauen was auch bei Schlamm funzt und nicht gleich kaputt geht.


----------



## Adrenalino (4. August 2009)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Super Bericht Adrenalino. Jetzt weiß ich, das ich mir den Keiler nächstes Jahr nur gebe wenn es brottrocken ist. Und dann auch nur die Kurzstrecke wenn es da sowas gibt.
> 
> Aber dein 40. Platz in der AK, Respekt.  Und auch noch bei dem Wetter!
> 
> ...



Es gibt 30/58/103km! Ist also für jeden was dabei. Ich werde mich ebenfalls nächstes Jahr erst morgens nachmelden, nie wieder vormelden! Lieber entscheide ich morgens beim Blick aufs Wetter. Wenns in der Woche vorher schon regnet kannstes eh knicken, das ist für die Strecke tödlich.

Zum Antrieb : der hat jetzt über 2 Jahre gehalten, da darf es schonmal etwas Verschleiß geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (4. August 2009)

Was sind denn zwei Jahre!


----------



## theobviousfaker (4. August 2009)

So ein Schlammassaker ist doch super, wär gern dabei gewesen  Das gelegentliche i-Tüpfelchen beim mountainbiken... (nicht das ich das jeden Tag bräuchte).


----------



## Adrenalino (4. August 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> So ein Schlammassaker ist doch super, wär gern dabei gewesen  Das gelegentliche i-Tüpfelchen beim mountainbiken... (nicht das ich das jeden Tag bräuchte).



Gespräch am Sonntag nachmittag unter der Dusche im Wombacher Vereinsheim ( übrigens eiskalte Duschen  )

Typ 1 : "Was ne Schlammschlacht heut, so ein Mist ey....."
Typ 2 : "Pienz net rum - das ist mountainbiken!!!! Des gehört so, trocken fahrn kann jeder Depp"......


----------



## Chaotenkind (4. August 2009)

Ist mir egal was die anderen denken. Wenns unterwegs dreckig kommt, ok. Frammersbach war auch ein wenig schlammig, da es vorher geregnet hatte, aber am Renntag war es von oben trocken. Wenn Regen gemeldet ist fahren? Nee. Da bin ich Weichei. Ich friere so schnell und dann geht bei mir nix mehr. Und auch noch kalte Duschen! Das geht ja mal gar nicht! Bibber....


----------



## Adrenalino (4. August 2009)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Ist mir egal was die anderen denken. Wenns unterwegs dreckig kommt, ok. Frammersbach war auch ein wenig schlammig, da es vorher geregnet hatte, aber am Renntag war es von oben trocken. Wenn Regen gemeldet ist fahren? Nee. Da bin ich Weichei. Ich friere so schnell und dann geht bei mir nix mehr. Und auch noch kalte Duschen! Das geht ja mal gar nicht! Bibber....



Geht mir ja genauso. Das blöde war halt daß ich meinem Teamkollegen versprochen hatte ihn abzuholen und mitzunehmen. Sonntags früh hats hier in Bischem schon leicht genieselt und der Himmel sah böse aus. Normalerweise wär ich da zurück ins Bett aber wie gesagt.......Fahrdienst


----------



## Erdi01 (4. August 2009)

Ich werde *morgen abend ab 19:00* wieder meine Runde drehen. Wohin habe ich noch nicht festgelegt. Falls Jemand Lust hatt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (4. August 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ich werde *morgen abend ab 19:00* wieder meine Runde drehen. Wohin habe ich noch nicht festgelegt. Falls Jemand Lust hatt ...


 
Hi Volker, schöne Idee doch ich brauche morgen mal einen Ruhetag. Bin heute und gestern je 57Km und 710Hm gefahren. Bist Du eigentlich am Sonntag dabei?

Am Donnerstag wollte ich falls das Wetter mitspielt abends 18:00 Uhr noch eine Runde drehen (3,5h / ca. 65Km / 700-1100hm). Falls Du oder sonstwer Lust hat sich anzuschließen, jederzeit gerne.  Da es ab 21:30 Uhr dunkel ist, sollte jeder der sich anschließen möchte Licht mitbringen.

@adrenalino: Super Bericht und herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 40sten Platz.


----------



## Erdi01 (4. August 2009)

*@Bikeholic*, wenn Du Donnertag um 19:00 am Kreishaus Dtz vorbeikommst, komme ich mit 

Wegen Sonntag, ich bin am Vorabend auf nem "Runden", da will ich nicht wirklich morgens um 06:00 den Wecker hören 

Falls sich auch keiner "Deiner Jungs" der Königsetappe anschließt könnt man ja das Ausgefallene vom letzten Sonntag zu erträglicherer Startzeit nachholen, da wäre ich dann sicher dabei


----------



## Bikeholic (5. August 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Bikeholic*, wenn Du Donnertag um 19:00 am Kreishaus Dtz vorbeikommst, komme ich mit
> 
> Wegen Sonntag, ich bin am Vorabend auf nem "Runden", da will ich nicht wirklich morgens um 06:00 den Wecker hören
> 
> Falls sich auch keiner "Deiner Jungs" der Königsetappe anschließt könnt man ja das Ausgefallene vom letzten Sonntag zu erträglicherer Startzeit nachholen, da wäre ich dann sicher dabei


 
@Erdi: Donnerstag möchte ich wenn möglich vor der Dunkelheit wieder zurück in Steinheim sein und die Höhenmeter werde ich in Dtz wohl kaum zusammen bekommen. Lass uns ein anderes mal unter der Woche fahren, dann auch gerne wieder länger. 

Wegen Sonntag hat sich bereits einer angemeldet. Wenn sich irgend etwas an der Planung ändert, wir die Karlshöhe ansteuern und natürlich später starten  gebe ich Dir Samstag nochmal Bescheid.


----------



## Erdi01 (5. August 2009)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> @Erdi: Donnerstag möchte ich wenn möglich *vor der Dunkelheit wieder zurück* in Steinheim sein


Ja bist Du verrückt ... bin vor ein paar Minuten erst die Tür rein. *Jetzt* da draußen ist ja wohl ENDGEIL  Bin heute schon erst um 20:30 los. Morgen dann eher noch später 



> und *die Höhenmeter* werde ich *in Dtz* wohl kaum zusammen bekommen


sooo, denkst Du das. Dann studiere mal meine Auswertung von eben ... jede Wette, das bekommst Du in und um Hanau nicht hin 





Gerade läuft eine Flasche Wasser in mich, anschließen mehrere Liter über  mich 

GN8

*P.S. Wenn das Wetter so bleibt, dann gibt's bald den ultimativen

MidN8Ride start um 00:00 in Dietzenbach. Wer kommt mit ... *


----------



## karsten13 (6. August 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ist ja wohl ENDGEIL



bei dem Stichwort fällt mir ein, dass ich hier noch gar nicht den Bericht zum Alpencross gepostet hab. 

n8,

Karsten.


----------



## Bikeholic (6. August 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *Jetzt* da draußen ist ja wohl ENDGEIL  Bin heute schon erst um 20:30 los. Morgen dann eher noch später
> 
> sooo, denkst Du das. Dann studiere mal meine Auswertung von eben ... jede Wette, das bekommst Du in und um Hanau nicht hin
> 
> ...


 
Ok, hast mich mit Deinen Höhenmetern rund um Dtz überzeugt , doch um 20:30 Uhr oder eher noch später bei dem schönen Wetter zu starten, ist mir zu spät. Mag die Abendsonne genießen ... und der Winter ist dann ja auch bald wieder lang genug, um im Dunklen zu fahren. 19:00 Uhr Kreishaus wäre mit 618Hm dann doch schon verlockender gewesen.

Beim ultimativen MidN8Ride bin ich dann gerne wenns passt dabei.


----------



## Chaotenkind (6. August 2009)

> [*P.S. Wenn das Wetter so bleibt, dann gibt's bald den ultimativen*
> 
> *MidN8Ride start um 00:00 in Dietzenbach. Wer kommt mit ... *


 
Jaaa...


----------



## IronShit (6. August 2009)

*@bikeholic*: wo solls denn hingehn, heute? Wenn du nichts dagegen hast würd ich mich dir vielleicht anschließen...

Die Idee mit dem *Mid Night Ride* find ich auch geil...! 
Ich hab glaub ich schonmal von meiner Idee von der "From Dusk till Dawn - Tour" erzählt...


----------



## drinkandbike (6. August 2009)

IronShit schrieb:


> *@bikeholic*: wo solls denn hingehn, heute? Wenn du nichts dagegen hast würd ich mich dir vielleicht anschließen...
> 
> Die Idee mit dem *Mid Night Ride* find ich auch geil...!
> Ich hab glaub ich schonmal von meiner Idee von der "From Dusk till Dawn - Tour" erzählt...




jetzt werde ich aber neugierig ....was soll das für eine tour sein?? Erbitte Infos


----------



## Chaotenkind (6. August 2009)

Der Kerl ist noch arbeitstechnisch unterwegs.

In der Regel geht die Feierabendtour Richtung Hahnenkamm und durch die Weinberge, meist WAB, auch ein paar Trails. Viel bergauf, er will ja Höhenmeter sammeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (6. August 2009)

Echt schade, dass die Tour zeitlich nicht kompatibel ist sonst wer ich dabei, bzw. könnten wir mal öfters zusammen fahren. Ich möcht halt schon spätestens 20:30 Uhr zuhause sein und starte deshalb heute schon früher.

Euch viel Spass


----------



## Chaotenkind (6. August 2009)

Und ich kann heute gar net!
Werkstattermin mitm Wolf wg. Gabelproblemen.


----------



## IronShit (6. August 2009)

Und ich muss jetzt doch auch wieder absagen...werde es zeitlich wohl doch nicht schaffen... 
better luck next time...


----------



## Erdi01 (7. August 2009)

Ein paar Hundert Euro Licht und dann lädt man den Akku nicht und schon ist man(n) der "Held des Tages" 

Tausend Dank an Taxi Daddy  der mich in Messel aufgesammt hatt, nachdem ich 20 Minuten bei herrlich milden Sommerthemperaturen im Wald spazieren gegangen war ...  Nur gut das ich mich auch im dunklen Wald orientieren kann und überhaupt wußte wo ich war und wie ich in den nächsten Ort komme.

Nach dem duschen werde ich erst(malig) in die Bedienungsanleitung der Wilma schauen. Irgendwie soll so ne Lupine doch ein Notlicht/Reserveakku oder sowas in der Art haben, nur wie aktiviert man das


----------



## Chaotenkind (7. August 2009)

> Ein paar Hundert Euro Licht und dann lädt man den Akku nicht und schon ist man(n) der "Held des Tages"


 
Hi, hi!



> Irgendwie soll so ne Lupine doch ein Notlicht/Reserveakku oder sowas in der Art haben, nur wie aktiviert man das


 
Ich hab am Anfang mal in die Bedienungsanleitung meiner Wilma reingeschaut. Von Reserveakku war da nix zu lesen.
Wenn man die Leuchte aber an den Akku anschließt gibt sie über die Dioden Info über den Ladezustand des Akkus.

Du kannst sie auch umprogrammieren. Ich hab sie von der Leistung ein wenig herunter geregelt und 3 Helligkeitsstufen statt 2 aktiviert. Wenn unterwegs der "Warnblinker" kommt, dass demnächst Akku alle ist schalte ich auf die Funzelstufe. Da sieht man zwar nicht mehr allzu viel aber man wird noch gesehen und findet heim. Ist auch ganz praktisch bei Gegenverkehr (Fußgänger, Radfahrer) Die werden da nicht ganz so sehr geblendet. Maulen tun sie aber immer noch.


----------



## Bikeholic (7. August 2009)

IronShit schrieb:


> *@bikeholic*: wo solls denn hingehn, heute? Wenn du nichts dagegen hast würd ich mich dir vielleicht anschließen...
> quote]
> 
> Habe gestern Abend, weil sich bis gestern Morgen noch niemand meldet hatte, gar nicht mehr ins Forum geschaut und bin gleich nach der Arbeit gestartet.
> ...


----------



## Siam (7. August 2009)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Ist auch ganz praktisch bei Gegenverkehr (Fußgänger, Radfahrer) Die werden da nicht ganz so sehr geblendet. Maulen tun sie aber immer noch.




Wenn die bei einer gedimmten Wilma maulen sollen die mir mal beim Nightride entgegenkommen.

Irgendwie freue ich mich ja schon auf die nightride-Saison...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Erdi01 (7. August 2009)

drinkandbike schrieb:


> jetzt werde ich aber neugierig ....was soll das für eine tour sein?? Erbitte Infos


Also meine geplante Runde wird übern Binselberg und in die Umscher Weinberge gehen. Also ein bisschen hoch, damit man runter guggen kann  Und je nach dem entweder davor in den Biergarten oder danach irgendwo zum Frühstücken. Das ganze halt urzeitbedingt an nem WE.



Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Hi, hi!
> 
> Ich hab am Anfang mal in die Bedienungsanleitung meiner Wilma reingeschaut. Von Reserveakku war da nix zu lesen.
> Wenn man die Leuchte aber an den Akku anschließt gibt sie über die Dioden Info über den Ladezustand des Akkus.
> ...


also in meiner Bedienungsanleitung steht was von Reserveakku. Wenn die Leuchte aus geht zwei mal kurz drücken und man soll mit "Notlicht" weiterfahren können. Da ich aber die Vorzeichen gestern nicht richtig gedeutet habe, z.B. das kurze An- und Ausgehen, da hätte ich dann sofort auf 1W dimmen müssen (ich habe auch 3 Stufen aktiviert 1/9/15W), dann wäre ich locker bis Heim gekommen. Ich hatte aber weiter und die ganze Zeit, auch abends zuvor mit vollen 15W betrieben und da war dann auch nix mehr mit Reserve. Das war dann die Notabschaltung um den Akku vor Tiefentladung zu schützen. Das sagt zumindest die Bedienungsanleitung.

Wilma = Frau = Zicke


----------



## Bikeholic (8. August 2009)

An alle! Die Tour zur Burg Schwarzenfels (siehe LMB) findet wie geplant statt. Einzige Ausnahme ist wenns schüttet, dann würde ich später eine kleine Alternativrunde fahren.

Wer sich also anschließen mag ist herzlich willkommen. Ich freue mich auf ausgeschlafene , verträumte , begeisterte , Irre, die auch so früh aufstehen und auch noch nicht so   ausgeschlafene Gesichter, deren Stimmung sich im Tagesablauf zunehmend steigern kann.

Bikeholic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IronShit (8. August 2009)

so...nach dem ich länger hin und her überlegt hab habe ich mich jetzt für morgen zu Bikeholics "Königsetappe" angemeldet...hoffen wir, dass es Wetter hält...


----------



## Bikeholic (8. August 2009)

IronShit schrieb:


> so...nach dem ich länger hin und her überlegt hab habe ich mich jetzt für morgen zu Bikeholics "Königsetappe" angemeldet...hoffen wir, dass es Wetter hält...


 
Hoffe auch dass das Wetter hält! Dann bis morgen.


----------



## Erdi01 (10. August 2009)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Hoffe auch dass das Wetter hält! Dann bis morgen.



... und hatt's Wetter gehalten  Wie Du gemerkt hast habe ich mir nachdem ich um 02:00 ins Bett bin kein Wecker gestellt. Habe mich aber auch nicht gelangweilt. Lupo und ich haben Sonntag Nachmittag dann den einzigen Schauer im Taunus abgepasst  Um's Rote+ klatschnass und eingesaut 

Man was haben mir die Beine vom runterfahren wehgetan, total verkrampft auf dem *gelben Bock* gesessen. Die ersten Meter dachte ich das ist gar nicht mein Rad. Naja, zuletzt richtige Taunustrails für mich war im September. Fast ein Jahr her  Da fehlt einen selbst auf'm *Gemini* erstmal ein wenig die "Leichtigkeit des Seins"

*@Lupo*, in meiner Auswertung stehen jetzt 28KM verteilt auf 836 *RM* *staun*


----------



## Bikeholic (10. August 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ... und hatt's Wetter gehalten  Wie Du gemerkt hast habe ich mir nachdem ich um 02:00 ins Bett bin kein Wecker gestellt. Habe mich aber auch nicht gelangweilt. Lupo und ich haben Sonntag Nachmittag dann den einzigen Schauer im Taunus abgepasst  Um's Rote+ klatschnass und eingesaut


 
Ja, das Wetter hat gehalten und nachmittags schien sogar die Sonne!  ... ja, ja ich weiß, wo Engel reisen...!  Es waren 19-23° ideale Temperatur zum radeln und insgesamt wurden es 170Km, 2544Hm mit einem Schnitt von 18,9Km/h. 

Und wir haben sogar einiges über Tuning gelernt! Ein Mitstreiter vom ADFC, ca. 60 Jahre alt, mit einem 20Kg Treckingrad inklusive Satteltaschen fuhr bergauf immer lächelnd vorneweg.   ... also ich verkaufe jetzt meine Geländeböcke und lege mir genau so eines zu.


----------



## karsten13 (10. August 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Habe mich aber auch nicht gelangweilt. Lupo und ich haben Sonntag Nachmittag dann den einzigen Schauer im Taunus abgepasst  Um's Rote+ klatschnass und eingesaut



schadet nix, gerechte Strafe, da Tour hier nicht angekündigt


----------



## Andreas (11. August 2009)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Und wir haben sogar einiges über Tuning gelernt! Ein Mitstreiter vom ADFC, ca. 60 Jahre alt, mit einem 20Kg Treckingrad inklusive Satteltaschen fuhr bergauf immer lächelnd vorneweg.   ... also ich verkaufe jetzt meine Geländeböcke und lege mir genau so eines zu.



Wer weiss was in den Satteltaschen drin war. 
Vielleicht die Akkus für den e-Antrieb?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (12. August 2009)

Nee, leider nicht. Die hatten wir kontrolliert. Wasser, Limo und Klamotten. Sogar Sandalen, damit er bei der Mittagspause die Füße lüften konnte. Da stellen wir Überlegungen zu leichteren Laufrädern an und dann sowas. Ein leichtes Mountainbike und er hätte uns nicht noch mehr bergauf, sondern auch noch bergab in Grund und Boden gefahren!


----------



## Erdi01 (13. August 2009)

Wenn man Urlaub hatt aber nicht auf's Rad kommt, weil sich der Muskelkater als Muskelzerrung entpuppt  kommt man auch nur auf dumme Gedanken  

Vor kurzem wieder in der Bucht was entdeckt wo ich nicht vorbei kam.  Di. in Würzburg abgeholt. Ein Caad6 Rennerframeset. CD-Kenner werden wissen was das ist. Die dazugehörige Si-Kurbel mit Heldenbestrückung 53/39. Ne, will ich nett. Also heute in Hösbach gewesen und ein 110er Spider auf die Kurbel schrauben lassen. macht sie damit zur Compakt-Kurbel. Deswegen liebe ich C'dale. Du kannst mittels passendem Spider alles aus der Alu-Si-Kurbel machen, sogar eine 2- oder 3-fach Mountykurbel. Die, egal in welcher Ausführung, immernoch leichter und steifer ist, als alles was ShimaNO oder Campa zu bieten hatt.

Und ich wiederhole mich immer mal wieder gern  Wer hat "Hollotech-Kurbeln erfunden"? Richtig Cannondale  Wer hatt BB30-Standart, auf den jetzt alle springen, weils Patent ausgelaufen ist, erfunden? Richtig Cannondale 

Ich find's überhaupt nicht schlimm, dass CD für 2010 alle Grafiti und Dirt-Modelle ersatzlos gestrichen hatt. Cannondale strikes back und wird sich sein "Zahnarzt- und Eisdielenimage", dass es derzeit an Scott verlohren hatt, zurückerobern 

Blitz oder besser Flash Number ONE hatt schon eingeschlagen 

Und warum schreib ich das? Ich kann ja schließlich nicht den ganzen Tag im Keller sitzen ...


----------



## theobviousfaker (13. August 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Die, egal in welcher Ausführung, immernoch leichter und steifer ist, als alles was ShimaNO oder Campa zu bieten hatt.
> 
> Und ich wiederhole mich immer mal wieder gern  Wer hat "Hollotech-Kurbeln erfunden"? Richtig Cannondale  Wer hatt BB30-Standart, auf den jetzt alle springen, weils Patent ausgelaufen ist, erfunden? Richtig Cannondale



Dafür macht Shimano den ganzen Kram erst bezahlbar  Bin gar nicht so unzufrieden mit den Mechanismen des Marktes zur Zeit, nur könnten die sinnvollen Standards etwas schneller durchgesetzt werden 
Ich bin ja auch geil auf BB30 allein wegen des Q-Faktors, aber für den passenden Rahmen und Kurbel bin ich dann schon wiedern vierstelligen Betrag los, geht halt gar net.


----------



## Erdi01 (13. August 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Ich bin ja auch geil auf BB30 allein wegen des Q-Faktors, aber für den passenden Rahmen und Kurbel bin ich dann schon wiedern vierstelligen Betrag los, geht halt gar net.


Alles relativ ... wenn Du wüstest was ich für das Frameset (Rahmen, Vollcarbon Timegabel, komplette Si-Alu-Kurbel/Innenlagerganitur) bezahlt habe  Wenn ich die Kurbel wieder in die Bucht schmeißen würde, (die Alu-Version ist die leichtere, flexieblere - durch die Spidermöglichkeiten - hochwertigere und auch teurere im Gegensatz zur Carbon-Version) würde die allein das fast wieder erziehlen  Mache ich aber nicht, im Gegenteil: der Compact-Spider, den ich heute als Neuteil gekauft habe müßte bei dem Preis verhältnissmäßig vergoldet sein, ich seh aber kein Gold 

Ich muß dann wieder in den Keller ... das neue KCNC Scandium Innenlager ist heute endlich gekommen und will in's Rush. Das alte KCNC ist nicht mehr ganz taufrisch, aber noch gut genug um anschließend gleich in die Bucht zu fliegen, zusammen mit dem 130er Spider samt Heldenkettenblätter, die ich vom Frameset übrig habe. Ich sammel nicht mehr so viel an. Habe mein Keller nämlich gerade erst ausgemistet. Ein Drittel ist gleich im Müll, ein weiteres in der Bucht gelandet. Mit dem Versenden bin ich noch immer beschäftigt ... Mensch, wo krieg ich soviel Verpackungen her 

Mit irgendwas muß ja Gegenfinanziert werden


----------



## Bikeholic (13. August 2009)

@Erdi & alle: Samstag soll das Wetter genial werden! Zumindest nach den Prognosen der in diesem Jahr schon häufig daneben liegenden Wetter-Propheten. Hat jemand Lust mit mir die Karlshöhe (155Km / 1800Hm) anzusteuer?

Startzeit: 09:30 Uhr ab Steinheim Druckhaus

Falls sich niemand meldet, starte ich vielleicht zu einer anderen Zeit oder fahre eine andere Runde.

Nur keine Müdigkeit vorschützen!  

Bikeholic


----------



## Everstyle (13. August 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ...Cannondale strikes back und wird sich sein "Zahnarzt- und Eisdielenimage", dass es derzeit an Scott verlohren hatt, zurückerobern


Nach meinem persönlichen subjektivem empfinden würde ich sagen, dass es an Rotwild verloren hat. Dafür gibt es einfach zu wenige sc*HR*ott Bikes (wie mein Kumpel mal liebevoll gesagt hat  ) hier im Taunus. Und die, die ich treffe, sehen schon ziemlich sportlich aus...


----------



## Erdi01 (13. August 2009)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> @Erdi & alle: Samstag soll das Wetter genial werden! Zumindest nach den Prognosen der in diesem Jahr schon häufig daneben liegenden Wetter-Propheten. Hat jemand Lust mit mir die Karlshöhe (155Km / 1800Hm) anzusteuer?
> 
> Startzeit: 09:30 Uhr ab Steinheim Druckhaus
> Bikeholic


Gerade als ich das Tretlager gewechselt habe, dachte ich mir: "hm ... die ausgefallene Karlshöhe wäre doch jetzt genau die richtige Probefahrt. Da muß ich mal Bikeh..." 

Und siehe da  *Bin dabei* 



Everstyle schrieb:


> Nach meinem persönlichen subjektivem empfinden würde ich sagen, dass es an Rotwild verloren hat. Dafür gibt es einfach zu wenige sc*HR*ott Bikes (wie mein Kumpel mal liebevoll gesagt hat  ) hier im Taunus. Und die, die ich treffe, sehen schon ziemlich sportlich aus...


Egal an wen verlohren, die Trophäe wird jedenfalls durch die "_Denk_- und Marketingfabrik" bestimmt zurückgeholt


----------



## Bikeholic (14. August 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Gerade als ich das Tretlager gewechselt habe, dachte ich mir: "hm ... die ausgefallene Karlshöhe wäre doch jetzt genau die richtige Probefahrt. Da muß ich mal Bikeh..."
> 
> Und siehe da  *Bin dabei*


 
Super!  Na dann bis morgen früh. Bin um 9:30 am Druckhaus.


----------



## Erdi01 (15. August 2009)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Super!  Na dann bis morgen früh. Bin um 9:30 am Druckhaus.


... so ich starte dann gleich. Bin 09:30 entweder am Druckhaus oder noch unter der Brücke. Bis gleich ...


----------



## Erdi01 (15. August 2009)

*@Lupo*, danke fürn Hinweis. Ich entscheide morgen früh spontan ob ich noch ein paar Körner für Taunus übrig habe.

Heutige Probefahrt mit Rush fehlgeschlagen, knackt immer noch ... schei$$ Geräusche, muß ich nochmal nachsitzen 
Aber sonst war alles OK, Eisbär meets Braunbär ...







... auf der Karlshöhe. Ein paar Jungs von MTB-Club Neuses haben wir auch getroffen und zusammen gesessen. Auf dem Weg dorthin kurzer Getränkestop auf der Aurora, jetzt kenne ich die auch endlich. Der neu probierte Trail von dort runter ins Hafenlohrtal wird wohl der neue Standartweg . Als ich später auch mal auf die Idee kam, das ProPedal auszuschalten, kam auch plötzlich richtig Bewegung ins Heck 

Was haben wir noch alles passiert: Wasserschloß Messenbrunn, Hohe Warte, Paffenberg fallen mir da ein.
Nach 144KM 1750HM wieder Hanau erreicht. Danke Bikeholic für's guiden 

Ein paar *weitere Bilder* gibt's hier noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (16. August 2009)

Also der gold/orange LRS auf meinem roten Silk Road hatt(e) mir noch nie so richtig gefallen. Der LRS sieht aber geil aus, den gebe ich nicht mehr her! Also demnach ... muß das Silk Road gehen  Ist mit seiner Frontfederung eh zu schwer und kein richtiger Renner 

Und als mir dann der weiß/blaue Caad6 mit seiner Si Kurbel übern Weg lief, kam was kommen mußte ... und nun ist alles umgeschraubt, bis auf die Kurbel, da kann's eh keine Bessere mehr geben 

Heute Nachmittag mal die erst Testfahrt mit dem "Zweit-, Flug- und Schlechtwetterrad"  unternommen = gefällt sehr gut, darf für lange (ewige) Zeit im Fuhrpark bleiben 

*
Paar mehr Details*


----------



## theobviousfaker (17. August 2009)

Ooooh die Laufräder passen zu dem blau des Rahmens *perfekt*! Sehr gut, die Stylepolizei zieht ihren Hut 

Wo hast du die Felgen her?!


----------



## Erdi01 (17. August 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Wo hast du die Felgen her?!


Ist ein seltener Cannondale-LRS aus der Bucht. Besteht aus gelabbelten Hügis, Open Pro, DT Aero Speed. *Exclusiv* für Cannondale gefertigt in gold/orange.


----------



## theobviousfaker (17. August 2009)

Ach es gibt genug gute auch orangene Felgen  Hab mich nur gewundert wo man solche Mavics herkriegt. Is natürlich schon schick...


----------



## RedRum05 (18. August 2009)

18.08.1986  24.10.2008
In Gedenken an Jens, der heute seinen 23. Geburtstag gefeiert hätte...


----------



## karsten13 (19. August 2009)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> In Gedenken an Jens, der heute seinen 23. Geburtstag gefeiert hätte...



danke Jörg ...

Hab grad mal in den mails von vor 1 Jahr gestöbert und musste grinsen:



			
				karsten13 schrieb:
			
		

> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag!





			
				KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> dankeschön erstmal





			
				karsten13 schrieb:
			
		

> soll ich noch was im Forum schreiben?
> Scheint ja niemand sonst mitzukriegen ...





			
				KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> Nein lass mal bitte, bin nicht böse das es niemand anderes merkt, ich
> vergesse selbst auch mal den ein oder anderen GB *G*
> 
> Jörg hat mir vorhin am Handy noch ein Ständchen gesungen, wenn das der Erdi
> jetzt auch noch macht, schlafe ich heute Nacht nicht





			
				karsten13 schrieb:
			
		

> soll ich auch noch?


----------



## Erdi01 (19. August 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> danke Jörg ...
> 
> Hab grad mal in den mails von vor 1 Jahr gestöbert und musste grinsen:


Singen ... ich 

Dienstag war ich mim Renner im Odenwald. Der Caad6 läuft bergab wie auf Schienen, sehr geil 

Heute abend werde ich Loti in Sprendlingen ein Besuch abstatten. Kannst mir schon mal ein Platz zum After-Biking in der Blauen Lagune  reservieren!

Donnerstag werde ich auch erst wieder zur Dämmerung aufbrechen. Bei angesagten 37 Grad am Himmel verpisse ich mich in den Keller, da hatt's nur 15 und ich habe je eh noch mein Rush ruhig zu legen 

Am WE ist ein Tag Taunus geplant, der andere Renner.

GN8


----------



## Erdi01 (23. August 2009)

*@Google, Shopper*, ich habe einige Bilder von heute auf Flickr geladen. Wir sind in der Summe auf 115 KM 1510HM gekommen. Ich kann Euch AlpenX Tauglickeit bescheinigen  Nochmal viel Spaß und kommt heil wieder und dann will ich hier was sehen und lesen ...


----------



## Google (24. August 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *Nochmal viel Spaß*


* Das werden wir sicherlich haben  Ich meld mich bei Dir wenn ich wieder im Lande bin.

Gruß

Google*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (24. August 2009)

Nach der gestrigen Tour im Spessart, hatt's mich heute in den Taunus gezogen. Das Wetter war genial, die Trails staubtrocken. Bin im Grunde ein Taunusklassiker gefahren = Feldi, Schwarzes X, Rotes +, Feldbergschneise, kleiner Feldi, Reichenbachtal, Fuchstanz , Alde, Viki.  Lief schon wieder lockerer, nur der obere Reichenbachtrail hatt mich geärgert und einmal auf dem Geröll fast abgeschmiert. Habe ich mir nicht gefallen lassen, umgedreht, hochgeschoben und das Ganze von vorn 

Nach 37 KM 1260 HM hatte ich nach gestern genug 

Ein paar Bilder wieder bei Flickr.


----------



## HelixBonus (25. August 2009)

So...wie von mir nicht anders gewöhnt, nun wieder fleißige RENNSTEIG Propaganda!

Auf dem Plan steht diesmal nicht die "Mädchenrunde" in 2 Tagen sondern quasi Rennsteig-Extrem.

Eckdaten:

4.9. Anfahrt mit dem Zug nach Eisenach, Abfahrt ab OF ca 16:15 Uhr
5.9. Start in Hörschel um ca 6:30 Uhr
5.9. Ankunft Blankenstein ca 19:00 Uhr
6.9. Rückfahrt von Bad Steben nach HU/OF/FFM

Diesmal wird die Strecke jedoch von Eisenach in Angriff genommen. Bei gutem Wetter werden daraus circa 175 km mit häufigen Abweichungen vom originalen Wanderweg. Die Mitstreiter vom Juni wissen warum...
Bei schlechterem Wetter sollten mehr Kilometer eingeplant werden, dafür dann fast nur WABs und wenig befahrene Nebenstrassen. In diesem Fall wird verstärkt der Rennsteig Radweg genutzt.

Für Verpflegung und Übernachtung im Zielort ist gesorgt.

Die Menge der zusätzlichen Mitfahrer ist auf 3 begrenzt da die Marschtabelle keine großen Pausen zulässt. Angepeilt ist ein Stundenmittel zwischen 18 und 20 km/h.

Zur groben Orientierung:
2008 Tag 1
2008 Tag 2
2009

Bei Interesse bitte PM!


----------



## HelixBonus (26. August 2009)

Faker hat schon zugesagt ergo es sind theoretisch noch 2 Plätze frei.

Übrigens vergaß ich die knapp 3000 Höhenmeter zu erwähnen...


----------



## sipaq (26. August 2009)

ghost48 schrieb:


> Faker hat schon zugesagt ergo es sind theoretisch noch 2 Plätze frei.
> 
> Übrigens vergaß ich die knapp 3000 Höhenmeter zu erwähnen...


Ich würd ja gern, kann aber leider da nicht.


----------



## x-rossi (26. August 2009)

viel spaß! und im anschluss bitte schöne bilder posten und den spaßfaktor der west-ost befahrung erläutern.


----------



## HelixBonus (26. August 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> viel spaß! und im anschluss bitte schöne bilder posten und den spaßfaktor der west-ost befahrung erläutern.



Spaß?! Hast du die Eckdaten gesehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (26. August 2009)

ach komm jetzt! wenn der eine das mit nem singlespeeder-fixie-breakless geschafft hat ... und was soll dann der smiley hinter den eckddaten D)? hast du irgendwas in den falschen hals bekommen? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




na dann wünsch ich euch halt viel kotzerei


----------



## HelixBonus (26. August 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> ach komm jetzt! wenn der eine das mit nem singlespeeder-fixie-breakless geschafft hat ... und was soll dann der smiley hinter den eckddaten D)? hast du irgendwas in den falschen hals bekommen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



du hast das 19er stundenmittel vergessen! 

meinte nur, dass der spaß geschätzt gegen km 130 vermutlich langsam aufhört...


----------



## Bikeholic (26. August 2009)

@Erdi & @Alle: 

Hi zusammen, wie siehts denn am Samstag mit einem schönen Ausritt ins Gelände aus?

Würde mich anschließen oder selbst etwas anbieten, falls sich jemand für eine nette Tour findet.

Grüße ins Eisbärenuniversum


----------



## x-rossi (26. August 2009)

ok, und ab da dann bitte die bilder 

also im ernst jetzt - gute fahrt, viel spaß (beißt die zähne zusammen und denk daran, wie ich die zähne zusammen gebissen habe) und kommt wieder gut heim


----------



## dandy (26. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

in fast schon vergessener Tradition wird es morgen wieder ein Donnerstag-After-Work-Spacken  geben. Start ist um 17:30 Uhr am Druckhaus. Es geht am Main entlang Richtung Kleinostheim und zurück.

Mitfahrer gerne willkommen...

Bis jetzt dabei: fohns, dandy

Viele Grüße,
dandy


----------



## Chaotenkind (27. August 2009)

Ok, da ich mich gerade in der Erholungsphase nach einer kleinen dreckigen Infektion befinde, wäre das wohl genau das richtige. Muss das Antibiotika zwar noch ein paar Tage nehmen, so zur Sicherheit, aber es sollte gehen.

Wenn es von der Arbeit her klappt, bin ich 17:30 am Druckhaus.


----------



## dandy (27. August 2009)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Ok, da ich mich gerade in der Erholungsphase nach einer kleinen dreckigen Infektion befinde, wäre das wohl genau das richtige. Muss das Antibiotika zwar noch ein paar Tage nehmen, so zur Sicherheit, aber es sollte gehen.
> 
> Wenn es von der Arbeit her klappt, bin ich 17:30 am Druckhaus.



@Chaotenkind: Ok, dann bis dahin ...


----------



## Chaotenkind (27. August 2009)

Klappt warscheinlich nicht, muss jetzt nochmal auf ne Baustelle. 

Mal sehen, wenn ich um 17:30 nicht da bin, wartet nicht. Dann viel Spass beim Zweierslalom fahren um die Fußgängerhorden!


----------



## Erdi01 (28. August 2009)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> @Erdi & @Alle:
> 
> Hi zusammen, wie siehts denn am Samstag mit einem schönen Ausritt ins Gelände aus?
> 
> ...


Zum einen reizt es mich mit meinem six13  auf Jungfernfahrt zugehen, das ist seit Donnerstag fertig und hatt mit 6580g Kataloggewicht für eine 58ziger Größe schon mal ein Ausrufezeichen gesetzt. 

Auf der anderes Seite hatt's 1,5 Jahre gedauert bis es soweit war  und dann kommt's auf eins, zwei Wochen auch nicht mehr an. Also falls Du was interessantes MTB-mäßig - vllt mal hoch auf den Hoherotskopp ?! - hast, wäre ich da auch dabei


----------



## Bikeholic (28. August 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Zum einen reizt es mich mit meinem six13  auf Jungfernfahrt zugehen, das ist seit Donnerstag fertig und hatt mit 6580g Kataloggewicht für eine 58ziger Größe schon mal ein Ausrufezeichen gesetzt.
> 
> Auf der anderes Seite hatt's 1,5 Jahre gedauert bis es soweit war  und dann kommt's auf eins, zwei Wochen auch nicht mehr an. Also falls Du was interessantes MTB-mäßig - vllt mal hoch auf den Hoherotskopp ?! - hast, wäre ich da auch dabei


Herzlichen Glückwunsch, mit 6580g ist Dein six13 schon ein Federgewicht!

Zu Deinem Vorschlag eine Tour Richtung Hoherodskopf zu radeln:
Dort oben kenne ich mich im Gelände nicht ganz so gut aus. Bin wohl mit Chaotenkind mal das Kinzigtal auf Radwegen bis Wächtersbach gefahren, dann den Südbahnradweg bis Hartmannshain und von dort aus im Gelände hoch auf den Hohen Rodskopf. Auf dem Rückweg auf dem Vulkanradweg herunter. Wäre das was für Dich? 

Sonst gerne Spessart oder wenn Du etwas im Odenwald oder Taunus vorschlagen möchtest, wäre ich ebenso interessiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xah88 (28. August 2009)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> @Erdi & @Alle:
> 
> Hi zusammen, wie siehts denn am Samstag mit einem schönen Ausritt ins Gelände aus?
> 
> ...


 
 ....bin zwar noch vollkommen nur hier, aber hätte Samstag auch Lust auf ne Runde, wenn mich jemand mitnimmt ^^


----------



## Erdi01 (28. August 2009)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Zu Deinem Vorschlag eine Tour Richtung Hoherodskopf zu radeln:
> Dort oben kenne ich mich im Gelände nicht ganz so gut aus. Bin wohl mit Chaotenkind mal das Kinzigtal auf Radwegen bis Wächtersbach gefahren, dann den Südbahnradweg bis Hartmannshain und von dort aus im Gelände hoch auf den Hohen Rodskopf. Auf dem Rückweg auf dem Vulkanradweg herunter. Wäre das was für Dich?
> 
> Sonst gerne Spessart oder wenn Du etwas im Odenwald oder Taunus vorschlagen möchtest, wäre ich ebenso interessiert.


Da ich ja auch Renner fahre habe ich mit Asphalt grundsätzlich kein Problem. Ansonsten fällt mir spontan ein:

Spessart = Geishöhe, da wollten wir mal wieder hin.
Odenwald = Burgentour = Otzberg, Breuberg, Einkehr im Sophienhof Rai-Breitenbach.
Taunus = ein paar Trails vom Montag nochmal und damit auch ein paar KM zusammen kommen, Start direkt von zu Hause.

Jetzt haben wir die Quahl der Wahl ...  

Willkommen ist natürlich Jede/Jeder


----------



## karsten13 (28. August 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Taunus = ein paar Trails vom Montag nochmal und damit auch ein paar KM zusammen kommen, Start direkt von zu Hause.



ich hab Taunus gehört 

Morgen Mittag 13:00 Hohemark, siehe AWB-Thread nebenan ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Bikeholic (28. August 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Da ich ja auch Renner fahre habe ich mit Asphalt grundsätzlich kein Problem. Ansonsten fällt mir spontan ein:
> 
> Spessart = Geishöhe, da wollten wir mal wieder hin.
> Odenwald = Burgentour = Otzberg, Breuberg, Einkehr im Sophienhof Rai-Breitenbach.
> ...



Hi Volker, 
lass uns später telefonieren. Ich sende Dir per Pin meine Tel.Nr. dann können wir alles klären.

Falls Du mich gerne guiden möchtest gerne Taunus oder Odenwald, da bin ich offen. 

Ich könnte mir auch die Geishöhe vorstellen, da wollte auch ich schon länger mal wieder hin.

Jetzt haben wir immer noch die Quahl der Wahl ...


----------



## x-rossi (28. August 2009)

zwischendrin mal nen _*news*flash_ - die radiologie hat's während der vergangenen 1,5 wochen nicht geschafft, einen textlichen befund zum schulterothopäden zu schicken. dennoch konnte der othopäde auf den mrt-bildern erkennen, dass ein stück vom oberarmkopf beim unfall abgebrochen ist. das schwimmt da nun munter im weichen gewebe herum und verursacht permanent schmerzen. 

am 09.09 wird die schulter unter vollnarkose gespiegelt, das abgesprengte knochenmaterial entfernt und eventuell noch beschädigtes gewebe genäht.

wenn ich es zeitlich schaffe, komme ich morgen trotzdem mit beiken.


----------



## Erdi01 (28. August 2009)

Spinn ich - Wo sind den die LMB-Einträge hin 

Na egal, Bikeholic und ich haben uns gerade für *morgen 10:00 Uhr Kreishaus Dietzenbach* verabredet. Es geht auf die *Burgentour (ca. 100KM 1000HM) in den Odenwald*, da wir Beide abends was vorhaben und uns kein OpenEnd gönnen können


----------



## karsten13 (28. August 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> dennoch konnte der othopäde auf den mrt-bildern erkennen, dass ein stück vom oberarmkopf beim unfall abgebrochen ist. das schwimmt da nun munter im weichen gewebe herum und verursacht permanent schmerzen.
> 
> am 09.09 wird die schulter unter vollnarkose gespiegelt, das abgesprengte knochenmaterial entfernt und eventuell noch beschädigtes gewebe genäht.



oh Mann 
Hoffe nur, dass das am 09.09. erfolgreich verläuft und dann auch die Schmerzen weg sind.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Erdi01 (30. August 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Na egal, Bikeholic und ich haben uns gerade für *morgen 10:00 Uhr Kreishaus Dietzenbach* verabredet. Es geht auf die *Burgentour (ca. 100KM 1000HM) in den Odenwald*, da wir Beide abends was vorhaben und uns kein OpenEnd gönnen können


so, gestrige Tour war Ok und mit 108 KM 1266HM für mich, bei Bikeholic noch An- und Abfahrt ab HU drauf, die Vorgabe erreicht. Foto mitgeschleppt und nicht ein Bild gemacht 

Heute wollte ich eigentlich in den Taunus, *das sieht ja auch nicht anders aus* , habe aber doch keine Lust. Ich glaub ich werd mal mein six13 antesten.


----------



## Bikeholic (31. August 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> so, gestrige Tour war Ok und mit 108 KM 1266HM für mich, bei Bikeholic noch An- und Abfahrt ab HU drauf, die Vorgabe erreicht. Foto mitgeschleppt und nicht ein Bild gemacht
> 
> Heute wollte ich eigentlich in den Taunus, *das sieht ja auch nicht anders aus* , habe aber doch keine Lust. Ich glaub ich werd mal mein six13 antesten.


 

Besten Dank fürs guiden Erdi, die Tour was ganz schön.  Kann Dir sagen, ich war platt wie ne Flunder, als ich endlich nach 144km und 1165Hm zu Hause war.  Dabei wars garnicht mal so hm-lastig. Hatte auf jeden Fall fast einen 21er Schnitt und war damit recht zufrieden, so wie ich mich Samstag fühlte. 

Hoffe Du konntest gestern ein wenig mehr hereintreten ohne das Jemand von hinten bremste!? 

... und lass mir doch bitte mal Deine Daten zukommen, damit ich mein Schnitzel wieder bei Dir auslösen kann. Besten Dank noch mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (31. August 2009)

@erdi:

Hi, hi, du hast Bikeholic am Samstag ja schön naß gemacht.
Der hat nett gejammert daheim!
Jetzt weiß er endlich mal wie ich mich fühle, wenn ich eigentlich schon satt bin und er trotzdem noch ne Steigung mitnehmen muss.


----------



## Adrenalino (31. August 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> zwischendrin mal nen _*news*flash_ - die radiologie hat's während der vergangenen 1,5 wochen nicht geschafft, einen textlichen befund zum schulterothopäden zu schicken. dennoch konnte der othopäde auf den mrt-bildern erkennen, dass ein stück vom oberarmkopf beim unfall abgebrochen ist. das schwimmt da nun munter im weichen gewebe herum und verursacht permanent schmerzen.
> 
> am 09.09 wird die schulter unter vollnarkose gespiegelt, das abgesprengte knochenmaterial entfernt und eventuell noch beschädigtes gewebe genäht.
> 
> wenn ich es zeitlich schaffe, komme ich morgen trotzdem mit beiken.



Ach du schei..e, ich wünsch dir jetzt schonmal alles alles gute daß der Mist dann endlich für dich gegessen ist, geht ja nun schon lang genug 

@all
Meine Güte, was fahrt ihr denn für Umfänge, hammer  mal eben so über 100km und über 1000hm mim MTB, das ist schon ne Hausnummer 

Ich hab gestern endlich mal ne Top-5 Platzierung ( Gesamt! ) bei nem Tria rausholen können , jetzt gibts am nächsten Sonntag nochmal nen Tria und dann ist definitiv Schluss! Der Herbst gehört dann dem MTB


----------



## Bikeholic (31. August 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> zwischendrin mal nen _*news*flash_ - die radiologie hat's während der vergangenen 1,5 wochen nicht geschafft, einen textlichen befund zum schulterothopäden zu schicken. dennoch konnte der othopäde auf den mrt-bildern erkennen, dass ein stück vom oberarmkopf beim unfall abgebrochen ist. das schwimmt da nun munter im weichen gewebe herum und verursacht permanent schmerzen.
> 
> am 09.09 wird die schulter unter vollnarkose gespiegelt, das abgesprengte knochenmaterial entfernt und eventuell noch beschädigtes gewebe genäht.



Na dann sieh mal zu, dass Du den ganzen Schlamassel endlich abschließt. Deine Krankeheitsgeschichte geht jetzt ja schließlich auch schon lange genug und Du findest es sicherlich selbst schon lange zum :kotz: . ...  manchmal hilfts ja auch dem lieben Onkel Doktor in den Fersen zu stehen , damit er sich bewegt. 

Gute Besserung


----------



## Erdi01 (31. August 2009)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Kann Dir sagen, ich war platt wie ne Flunder, als ich endlich nach 144km und 1165Hm zu Hause war.


Ach nur mal ein schlechteren Tag erwischt. Ich habe gerade mal in meinen Tourdaten nachgeschaut, die Karlshöhe vor 14 Tagen war nochmal ein anderes Kaliber (für mich 144KM 1750HM) und da biste doch locker (mit)gefahren. Da hatten wir nen Schnitt von knapp 20.

Gestern war ich nur kurz mit dem Renner unterwegs, allerdings nicht mit dem six13, das hatte ich zu Fotozwecken auf den Cannondalealtar und da wollt's dann einfach nicht mehr runter ...


----------



## karsten13 (1. September 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Cannondalealtar



ich bin sprachlos


----------



## x-rossi (1. September 2009)

aber das gestanzte schild sieht irgendwie nicht passend aus (wenn auch sonst nicht schlecht) 

stanz bitte ein neues schild, mit dem richtigen cannondale schriftzug. hier ist auch die frei skalierbare eps-datei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (2. September 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> ich bin sprachlos





x-rossi schrieb:


> aber das gestanzte schild sieht irgendwie nicht passend aus (wenn auch sonst nicht schlecht)
> 
> stanz bitte ein neues schild, mit dem richtigen cannondale schriftzug. hier ist auch die frei skalierbare eps-datei.


Den "Altar" habe ich schon seit ein paar Jahren und es stehen wechselweise immer mal andere Kompletträder oder auch mal nur ein Frameset drauf. Der Schriftzug ist extra "anders", sonst müßt ich ja jedesmal das Schild mit austauschen, da es im Lauf der Jahre x verschiedene Schriftzüge gab.


----------



## x-rossi (3. September 2009)

ach so


----------



## Erdi01 (6. September 2009)

Da haben Bikeholic und ich dann doch noch ne schöne Tour zusammengestrickt 

Ich bin erstmal nach HU zum Druckhaus geradelt, dann sind wir die B hoch, runter nach Michelbach. Anschließend denn :kotz: Anstieg durch den Weinberg und wieder runter. Wieder hoch, diesmal am Steinbruch vorbei auf den Hahnekamm, runter durch die Rückersbacher ... falsch, war geplant sind aber weiter zum Steinbachtal und dort erst wieder runter. Der Rückweg dann über Jügesheim, dort haben wir uns getrennt.

Am Ende warn's 90 KM 966 HM. Alles gut, für ne Spontantour ausreichend, nur das chaotische Kind hatt gekniffen


----------



## Erdi01 (6. September 2009)

Auch wenn ich meine *rosarote Cannondalebrille* absetze bleibt *Cannondale* eine der geilsten Bikemarken  Und auch wieder eine der besten Präsentationen von Gabelpapst Larry von 88 

2010er Lefty Max Carbon SoloAir = 140mm bei 1280g PUNKT ... was hatt der Wettbewerb gegenzusetzen ... NIX, außer vllt ein zweites Standrohr


----------



## karsten13 (6. September 2009)

ghost48 schrieb:


> Eckdaten:
> 
> 4.9. Anfahrt mit dem Zug nach Eisenach, Abfahrt ab OF ca 16:15 Uhr
> 5.9. Start in Hörschel um ca 6:30 Uhr
> ...



... ich vermisse einen Bericht ...

Hoffentlich habt ihr nicht auch so ne lange und heftige Volldusche abgekriegt wie ich gestern.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## HelixBonus (6. September 2009)

Hey das ist ja fast boshaft!!! 

Der Faker bastelt diesmal was zusammen, ein paar Fotos folgen. Soviel schon mal vorab: die Volldusche kam von unten. War trotzdem wieder geil!


----------



## karsten13 (6. September 2009)

ghost48 schrieb:


> Hey das ist ja fast boshaft!!!



nicht alle meine Beiträge sind boshaft 
War reines Interesse!



ghost48 schrieb:


> die Volldusche kam von unten.



Du hast es ja mit Deiner Signatur provoziert  

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## HelixBonus (7. September 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> nicht alle meine Beiträge sind boshaft
> War reines Interesse!
> 
> 
> ...



Yap...und wie es geknirscht hat!


BTW: Das war es jetzt wohl mit "Treffpunkt Druckhaus". In Zukunft muss es wohl heißen:"dort, wo das Druckhaus mal stand..."


----------



## Google (7. September 2009)

Hi an den Rest vom Thread

ich wollte mich auch mal wieder vom *Alpencross 2009 Garmisch - Garda *zurückmelden.

Wie letztes Jahr einfach nur Klasse 

*Traumhafte Trails...*





*Da bekam so mancher das Lächeln nicht aussem Gesicht...*




*

Es war echt ne lustige Truppe *








*
Freunde fürs Leben hab ich auch gefunden...*





*sportlich wars...*




*

Nur das beste war gerade gut genug...*








*

Die Bikes durften in den Weinkeller...*




*
Ok, arschkalte Nässe hatten wir auch *





*Aber das Ziel Gardasee machte eh alle Strapazen wett *





Keine Spur von nem Motivationsloch, ich hoffe es gibt nochen paar fürs zukünftige, gemeinsame biken.

Grüße und hoffentlich bis bald 

Google, der schon wieder Neues ausheckt


----------



## Adrenalino (7. September 2009)

@Google
Welcome back  das allererste Foto ist ja der Hammer, wo ist das? Die Gegend auf dem Foto, wo ihr zu zweit nebeneinander hoch fahrt meine ich zu kennen. Das müsste Onach sein, oder? Auf dem Weg nach St. Vigil.

Ach ja - Herbstzeit, Trailtourzeit!  Irgendwann vor November sollte es klappen, oder? Naja, verarbeite erstmal deine Eindrücke! Die halten lange vor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (7. September 2009)

Uaaah Gooogle  das sieht echt verdammt gut aus


----------



## HelixBonus (8. September 2009)

Die Spatzen pfeiffen es von den Dächern:

Der X-Rossi hat Geburtstag!!!!!

Alles Gute, besonders endlich mal eine anständige Genesung deiner Schultersache!

Oliver


----------



## x-rossi (8. September 2009)

äh ja, danke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





kommst du zum gemütlichen sit-in zum hafen2 ab 19:00? die üblichen verdächtigen kommen auch.

p.s. die schulter bleibt bis zur arthroskopie so schlecht, wie bisher. leider.


----------



## Xah88 (8. September 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> äh ja, danke
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ui von mir auch die besten Glückwünsche, morgen isses ja soweit mit dem Doc, richtig?...Drück dir die Daumen!!!....

Next time bringe ich dir nen Brötchen mit  ...

Übrigens is bei meiner Gabel komischerweise die Achse leicht locker, wenn man den Schnellspanner nicht nach unten zu macht (hatte mich nämlich gewundert, dass sie nach unserem "umspannen" nach oben wackelte und habe den Cannondale-Dealer gefragt, weil ich es mir nicht erklären konnte/der meinte die haben es erst beim nachfolger geändert^^)

Greetz


----------



## x-rossi (8. September 2009)

hm, super konstruiert  cannondale halt 

danke für die glückwünsche Xah88, *brötchen kannst du gleich morgen zum awb mitbringen 

die schulterarthroskopie ist auf mitte oktober verschoben worden.

*höhö, mein ich natürlich nicht ernst ^^


----------



## HelixBonus (8. September 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> äh ja, danke
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn Ihr 20 Uhr noch da seit, gerne! Muss bis dahin arbeiten!


----------



## Google (8. September 2009)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> @Google
> Welcome back  das allererste Foto ist ja der Hammer, wo ist das? Die Gegend auf dem Foto, wo ihr zu zweit nebeneinander hoch fahrt meine ich zu kennen. Das müsste Onach sein, oder? Auf dem Weg nach St. Vigil.
> 
> Ach ja - Herbstzeit, Trailtourzeit!  Irgendwann vor November sollte es klappen, oder? Naja, verarbeite erstmal deine Eindrücke! Die halten lange vor


 Das allererste Foto wurde auf dem Trail oberhalb der Val d'uina Schlucht geschossen. Schee gell?  Das andere Foto war irgendwo auf der Etappe zwischen Imst und Sur En......vom Inntal kommend.

Trailtour? Zeit hammer ja  noch genug  Ich muß mal wieder bei uns alle Trails am Stück fahren. Wer Lust hat kann sich ja gerne melden und einfach mitfahren.

Grüße

Google


----------



## Xah88 (8. September 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> *brÃ¶tchen kannst du gleich morgen zum awb mitbringen
> 
> die schulterarthroskopie ist auf mitte oktober verschoben worden.
> 
> *hÃ¶hÃ¶, mein ich natÃ¼rlich nicht ernst ^^


 
naja, probiere zum morgigen awb zu kommen, aber muss mal schauen, denn die doofe magura zickt noch sehr...(einfach ******* auf der trail mit fast nur vorderradbremse ^^) ach du wolltest ja wissen was das schaltauge korrigieren gekostet hat -> 20,10 â¬ 

Na aber langsam mÃ¼ssen se sich doch mal um dich kÃ¼mmern, oder hast du es verschoben?

PÂ´s mainbike will 35 â¬ fÃ¼rs entlÃ¼ften (2much 4 me!)


----------



## x-rossi (8. September 2009)

ghost48 schrieb:


> Wenn Ihr 20 Uhr noch da seit, gerne! Muss bis dahin arbeiten!


klaro!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (8. September 2009)

@x-rossi
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag und endlich gute Besserung!!!!


----------



## x-rossi (8. September 2009)

danke


----------



## Fallnetöm (8. September 2009)

hi Hanauer Eisbär,

Warum hast Du das Bild nicht gezeigt wie Du aus dem Weinkeller wieder herausgekrochen bist  

Und man sieht es ja schon beim Bergsprint - Dein Bike hat vor dem Weinkeller schon geschlingert 

Es war mir ein Vergnügen mit Dir abzuhängen . Würde ich jederzeit wieder machen - und dann kommst Du auch mit uns ins Wasser, nicht wahr


----------



## bone peeler (8. September 2009)

@ X-rossi: Unbekannterweise von mir auch


----------



## x-rossi (8. September 2009)

na gut, ausnahmsweise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	























danke


----------



## Google (8. September 2009)

Fallnetöm schrieb:


> Und man sieht es ja schon beim Bergsprint - Dein Bike hat vor dem Weinkeller schon geschlingert


Haben wir nach der allabendlichen Getränkeauswahl nicht alle ein bisschen geschlingert?? 





Übrigens haste klasse Bilder gemacht 


Fallnetöm schrieb:


> Es war mir ein Vergnügen mit Dir abzuhängen . Würde ich jederzeit wieder machen


Ganz meinerseits Herr "Fall net öm"  Wann gehts los ? Das mit dem Wasser krieg ich dann auch noch hin 

Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (8. September 2009)

ghost48 schrieb:


> Der X-Rossi hat Geburtstag!!!!!



auch von mir noch herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles Gute! (alter Sack!)

Ach ja, und Prost!


----------



## Erdi01 (8. September 2009)

Xah88 schrieb:


> Übrigens is bei meiner Gabel komischerweise die Achse leicht locker, wenn man den Schnellspanner nicht nach unten zu macht (hatte mich nämlich gewundert, dass sie nach unserem "umspannen" nach oben wackelte und habe den Cannondale-Dealer gefragt, weil ich es mir nicht erklären konnte/der meinte die haben es erst beim nachfolger geändert^^)
> 
> Greetz


Cannondale, Gabel, Schnellspanner, locker ... seit wann haben Lefty's Schnellspanner ?!?! 




x-rossi schrieb:


> hm, super konstruiert  cannondale halt


Und Du erwartest jetzt ja wohl nicht, dass ich Dir auch noch gratuliere  Naja, bin ja ein netter Mensch ... alles Gute, vorallem Besserung 

Und @Google macht sich Freunde für's Leben indem er einen armen Gaul anbrüllt ... seih froh, daß er nicht zurückgebrüllt hatt ... GEILES Bild   
Übrigens habe ich mir gerade Deine Bilder angeschaut und mich geärgert ... so langsam müßt ich glaub wirklich mal über die Alpen 

Und nochmal übrigens: Werde ich gerade genötigt nächste Woche einen N8Ride anzubieten  Also schon mal als Vorwarnung an alle Interessierten ... es wird durch die Rückersbacher hoch und durchs Steinbachtal runter gehen.


----------



## x-rossi (9. September 2009)

@ karsten: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@ erdi: hab ich doch absichtlich so formuliert


----------



## Rinna (9. September 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Werde ich gerade genötigt nächste Woche einen N8Ride anzubieten


GENÖTIGT?   



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Also schon mal als Vorwarnung an alle Interessierten ... es wird durch die Rückersbacher hoch und durchs Steinbachtal runter gehen.


  Wann?

Bis denne
Corinna


----------



## Erdi01 (9. September 2009)

Rinna schrieb:


> GENÖTIGT?
> 
> 
> Wann?
> ...



Du weist ja mich kann man garnicht nötigen oder ärgern und das ganze "Geschreibst" hier darf man (und frau) auch nicht zu ernst nehmen 

Donnerstag nächster Woche, an einem anderen Tag kann ich gar nicht ... LMB folgt noch.


----------



## Hüby (9. September 2009)

ghost48 schrieb:


> BTW: Das war es jetzt wohl mit "Treffpunkt Druckhaus". In Zukunft muss es wohl heißen:"dort, wo das Druckhaus mal stand..."


 
joh habs mir heut auchma angeschaut...   schade schade war ein echt netter Schuppen fürs AfterRaceBier im Sommer...


----------



## Xah88 (9. September 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Cannondale, Gabel, Schnellspanner, locker ... seit wann haben Lefty's Schnellspanner ?!?!



Ich mag zwar Cannondales, aber Lefts find ich unästhetisch ... echt nicht mein Fall ... ansonsten Cannondale ->


----------



## Weimi78 (10. September 2009)

In meiner Gallerie noch ein paar Impressionen der Abendveranstaltung nach dem Alpencross.

Grüße!


----------



## Bikeholic (10. September 2009)

@rossi: Alles Gute nachträglich  und weiterhin gute Besserung!

@google: Welcome back! Schöne Fotos haste gemacht.  ... würde auch mir Spaß machen. Im Übrigen wenn Ihr Eure Trailrunde veranstaltet macht es doch mal publik.

Anbei noch ein kleiner Reisebericht:

Teilnehmer: Chaotenkind und Bikeholik

Reiseziel: Die Alpen Ischgl (4Tage) dann Italien/Dolomiten (7 Tage)

Start am Dienstag den 08.09.2009, 05:30 Uhr

Ankunft in Ischgl 12:30 Uhr

Start zur Einsteigertour auf die Friedrichshafener Hütte um 14:00 Uhr 

Strecke 13Km 875Hm bis oben

... ratet mal wer zuerst oben war!

Auf der Hütte gabs einen herrlichen Ausblick, nen leckeren Apfelstrudel für Chaotenkind und für mich (der mit dem dicken Bauch) ein Speckknödelsüpple.

... die Sonne schien und es war der perfekte erste Urlaubstag.

Mit gefülltem Ranzen machten wir uns auf zum Downhill.

Im Tal angekommen radelten wir gen Ischgl.

Am Ortsrand von Ischgl angekommen erspähten unsere entzückten Augen einen Bikepark mit Rampen, Sprungschanzen, Wippe, Brücken usw.

Ein Biker strampelte durch und Bikeholik leckte Blut!

... das kann ich doch auch!

Gesagt, getan. Die Brücken sind super, die Wippe spannend und die Rampen und Sprünge wollte ich mir für einen späteren Zeitpunkt aufheben.

Bilder:               





















... nun hat auch Chaotenkind den Geschmack am Nervenkitzel gefunden.

Ich durfte mich in Stellung bringen um ein Foto zu schießen.

Chaotenkind fuhr an, stieg wieder ab! (und aus heutiger Sicht wäre es wohl auch besser gewesen es dabei zu belassen)

Na ja, die abwärts gerichtete Brücke war technisch unspektakulär und mit Chaotenkinds Technik normalerweise sehr locker machbar.

Sie fuhr an und dann nochmal ...

Mein Foto löste im entscheidenden Moment nicht aus.

Chaotenkind fuhr an mir vorüber ...

... zog die Vorderradbremse (linker Bremshebel) im Glauben es wäre die Hinterradbremse zu.

Vielleicht könnt Ihr Euch den Rest ja denken!?

... doch manchmal kommts auch noch schlimmer.

Nach Chaotenkinds eigener Aussage gabs für den Abgang Haltungsnote 10. 

... leider nicht auch für die Landung!

In jedem Fall rutschte mit vor Schreck das Herz diverse Etagen tiefer!

Ergebnis dieser Fahrt:

1. Eine Fahrt in dem rot-weißen Auto mit dem tatütata Geräusch und dem beschaulichen blauen Blinklicht.

2. ganz viele Menschen die sich nett um einen kümmern

3. tolle Fotos (sogar mit Röntgenstrahlen)

4. diverse Prellungen (Gesicht, Brustkorb, Schulter rechts)

5. gebrochenes Nasenbein

6. zertrümmertes Handgelenk

7. mehrere Abschürfungen

8. glücklicherweise unbestätigter Verdacht auf Jochbeinbruch

9. Übernachtung im Krankenhaus

10. die Gelegenheit am nächsten Dienstag erneut ein Krankenhaus von innen sehen zu dürfen, um das Handgelenk mit Metallverstärkungen zu versehen.


Urlaubsende: Mittwoch der 09.09.2009


"So, und damit haben wir wohl eine neue Rekordhalterin!"

@ Rossi wenn Du das noch toppen möchtest, solltest Dich ranhalten. Zumal Chaotenkind in diesem Jahr schon mal vorgelegt hat und noch zwei gebrochene Rippen und diverse Prellungen von den letzten Bodenberührungen dieses Jahres vorzuweisen hat. 

... und die Moral von der Geschichte: Die Bremshebel werden jetzt linkshändergerecht getauscht.

Ich bin als Augenzeuge dieses Sturzes heilfroh das nicht mehr passiert ist!


----------



## x-rossi (10. September 2009)

willkommen daheim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drinkandbike (10. September 2009)

@[email protected]

nimm ihr einfach mal das Rad ab..so gehts ja irgendwie nicht weiter

gute Besserung aus Frankfurt!

Ach ja..vertauschte Bremsgriffe hatte ich heute auch! Neues Bike heute sauschnell aus England angekommen. Ich freu mich ein Erstklässler auf die Schultüte. Ausgepackt...uh sieht das toll aus. Auch genau meine Grösse 16,5. Steht ja auch auf der Rechnung und der orginal Verpackungskiste. Ich schraub es zusammen...und tausche Teile gleich aus..komisch sieht so groß aus..Zollstock geholt...jaja 42 Sitzrohr...weiter geschraubt...und dann Aufkleber vom Oberrohr abgezogen: Mist da steht ja M wie Medium drauf. Shit ist ein M Rahmen - der war aber anders geordert und steckte in einer S Kiste (Verpackung). Na ja dan fahr ich erstmal--ist halt einwenig knapp im Schritt! Ja und die Bremsen sind auch vertaucht. Kann aber nicht gewechselt werden da die Hinterradbremsleitung zu kurz ist um den Hebel dafür auf rechts am Lenker umzubauen.  ich sollte wohl jetzt noch ein Bier trinken


----------



## Erdi01 (10. September 2009)

*@chaosKind, Bikeholic* ... na toll, und dafür fahrt Ihr in die Alpen  Das hättet Ihr auch einfacher haben können. OK, Spaß beiseite, schöne Scheizze, gute Besserung.

*@drinkandbike*, ich warte auch auf zwei Päckchen aus England, da sind aber nur Kurbelteile drinnen. Die sind aber für das was aus der Kiste springt, die ich morgen früh beim Zoll in Darmstadt auslösen darf


----------



## theobviousfaker (11. September 2009)

Au nee, zertrümmertes Handgelenk  Ich wünsch gute Besserung, auf das alles problemlos verheilt! 
Und das nach dem schönen Anfang (das erste Bild strahlt ja puren Genuss aus).

@Google: Ich wünsche auch Bekanntmachung


----------



## x-rossi (11. September 2009)

@chaoskind, Bikeholic: nach dem letzten bild habe ich gar nicht weiter gelesen 

gute besserung und schnell wieder angstfrei aufs bike steigen


----------



## Bikeholic (11. September 2009)

drinkandbike schrieb:


> @[email protected]
> 
> nimm ihr einfach mal das Rad ab..so gehts ja irgendwie nicht weiter



Antwort von Chaotenkind: Nix da, Finger weg von meiner Rennfräse! Die kriegt denmächst noch den  Dämpfer vom 2010er Ninety-Six! Und Bremshebel links für die Hinterradbremse ist genau richtig. Bei mir denmächst auch so!

Danke für alle Genesungswünsche!  

... dies hat sie alles mit dem tollen Einfingersystem in die Tastatur gehämmert! Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn sie bald wieder in die Pedale tritt!


----------



## fohns (11. September 2009)

Oh NEIN!!

Viele Genesungsgrüße an Chaotenkind!
Komm bald wieder auf die Beine!

Ganz liebe Grüße von
Fohnsin und Fohns!


----------



## theobviousfaker (11. September 2009)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Antwort von Chaotenkind: Nix da, Finger weg von meiner Rennfräse! Die kriegt denmächst noch den  Dämpfer vom 2010er Ninety-Six! Und Bremshebel links für die Hinterradbremse ist genau richtig. Bei mir denmächst auch so!
> 
> Danke für alle Genesungswünsche!
> 
> ... dies hat sie alles mit dem tollen Einfingersystem in die Tastatur gehämmert! Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn sie bald wieder in die Pedale tritt!



_Das_ ist die richtige Einstellung  Keep rockin


----------



## Google (11. September 2009)

​
Mensch Annet!! Dann aber auch von mir schnelle Genesung!! Damit sinkt unsere derzeitige Frauenquote auf 0  Zukünftige Touren mit Dir führen dann erst einmal nuuur Hochzus 

Wann biste denn voraussichtlich wieder einsatzbereit 

@[email protected] Danke für die abendlichen Impressionen. Irgendwie haben wir ganz vergessen ein paar Bilder von unseren Tanzpartnerinnen zu machen. Zu dumm aber auch 

@[email protected] Immerhin ham sich ja 2 Interessierte gemeldet. Nun, die früheren BaBu- und BaBuXXL-Trailtouren erfreuten sich vor langer, langer Zeit einmal großer Beliebtheit. Ich werde mal wieder ne XL erstellen und anbieten. Sogar ich hab Bock drauf 

Merkt Euch schon einmal kommendes WE in einer Woche vor. Ob Samstag oder Sonntag weiß ich noch nicht. Jedenfalls werd ich mich bemühen alles an Trails reinzupacken und das Wetter entsprechend zu bestellen 

Ab nächste Woche werde ich ausserdem wieder ins Geschehen mehr einsteigen und meine Touren im LMB anbieten. Vielleicht gibts ja mom wieder mehr Anklang.

Grüße und bis bald im Wald

Google


----------



## bone peeler (11. September 2009)

Ach Du heiliger Bimbam... Gute Besserung ans Chaotenkind... oder doch besser Crashkind? 

Meine Frau sagt immer das ich vorsichtig fahren soll... dabei sinds eher die Frauen die die Fetzen fliegen lassen.... 


Gruß
Karsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (11. September 2009)

Nächstes WE hab ich leider wohl eher beschränkt Zeit, da mein Vater Geburtstag hat. Mal schaun was geplant ist.


----------



## Bikeholic (11. September 2009)

Google schrieb:


> ​
> Mensch Annet!!  Wann biste denn voraussichtlich wieder einsatzbereit



Antwort von Anett: ...hochzus!? :kotz: Da habe ich auch schlechte Erfahrungen mit gemacht. (das waren die zwei gebrochenen Rippen Anfang des Jahres)

Voraussichtlich bin ich in 8-10 Wochen wieder einsatzbereit, falls alles glatt läuft!


----------



## Bikeholic (11. September 2009)

@alle: Falls jemand Lust hat, dass voraussichtlich schöne Wetter morgen mit einer ca. 4 Stunden Tour zu begehen, bitte melden. Würde mich gerne anschließen oder selbst eine spontane Tour anbieten.

Alternativ könnten wir uns auch mal wieder dem MTB-Neuses anschließen! Das wären dann ca. 3-4 Stunden und ca. 60-80Km + Anfahrt. Start 14 Uhr am Fernblick.

@erdi: Wie siehts aus, wäre das  was für Dich?


----------



## Erdi01 (12. September 2009)

@Bikeholic, das ist mir ausnahmsweise mal zu kurzfristig. Sonntag kannst Du nicht ?!? Sonst könnt mal da mal ein Tour über die Neunkirchner Höhe, Fürstenlager, Auerbacher Schloß und Mellibokus machen.


----------



## Google (12. September 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Sonntag kannst Du nicht ?!?


Also am Sonntag fahr ich jetzt kurzfristig auch. Allerdings kann ich net so lange weil nachmittags was geplant ist. Ich fahr so gegen 10:00 Uhr nach dem Frühstück los für max. 3 Stunden. Ich möchte mal die Trails abfahren wie die so mom ausschauen.

Vielleicht kann/möchte sich ja der eine oder andere (teils) mit anschliessen. Einfach hier melden oder übers Handy anrufen. 

@[email protected] Ich hatte dann am Donnerstag auch kein Bock und dachte mir: " So ne Woche Bikepause ist doch auch mal wieder was" 

Für kommenden Dienstag hab ich schon einen LMB-Eintrag gemacht. Ich denk da fahre ich die andere Hälfte der Trails ab.

Tour am Dienstag​
Zum Thema BaBuXXL-Trailtour steht nun der Sonntag in einer Woche fest. Vorausgesetzt das Wetter stimmt. Ich hoff da können wenigstens ein paar sonst biete ich die Tour ein andermal an. LMB folgt

Grüße

Google


----------



## Bikeholic (12. September 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> @Bikeholic, das ist mir ausnahmsweise mal zu kurzfristig. Sonntag kannst Du nicht ?!? Sonst könnt mal da mal ein Tour über die Neunkirchner Höhe, Fürstenlager, Auerbacher Schloß und Mellibokus machen.



Hi Volker, weil das Wetter heute den ganzen Tag ganz nett sein soll, wollte ich heute 3-4 Stunden fahren. Morgen steht wenn überhaupt nur eine klitze kleine Tour an. Würde zwar auch ganz gerne Kinzigtal Total mit Bikeanfahrt über den Spessart radeln, doch ich möchte ChaosKind nicht den ganzen Tag alleine lassen. 

Deshalb würde ich die Neuenkirchnerhöhentour gerne auf das nächste oder übernächste Wochenende verschieben, dann wäre ich allerdings gerne dabei. Falls das ok für Dich ist? ... und vielleicht mag sich ja dann auch sonst noch jemand anschließen. Andreas hatte bei unserer Flughafen-Nacht-Umrundung z. B. auch von der Bergstrasse gesprochen.

Bikeholic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (12. September 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Also am Sonntag fahr ich jetzt kurzfristig auch. Allerdings kann ich net so lange weil nachmittags was geplant ist. Ich fahr so gegen 10:00 Uhr nach dem Frühstück los für max. 3 Stunden. Ich möchte mal die Trails abfahren wie die so mom ausschauen.
> 
> Vielleicht kann/möchte sich ja der eine oder andere (teils) mit anschliessen. Einfach hier melden oder übers Handy anrufen.



Sonntag 10:00 Uhr für max. 3 Stunden wären auch für mich drin! Setz doch bitte den Startpunkt ins Netz dann kann ich mich gegebenenfalls anschließen. 

Danke, bis dann


----------



## theobviousfaker (12. September 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Zum Thema BaBuXXL-Trailtour steht nun der Sonntag in einer Woche fest. Vorausgesetzt das Wetter stimmt. Ich hoff da können wenigstens ein paar sonst biete ich die Tour ein andermal an. LMB folgt



Wenn die Startzeit nicht allzuspät liegt dann bin ich wahrscheinlich dabei, aber sicher weiß ich das auch erst im Laufe der Woche. Hoffe es klappt


----------



## Google (12. September 2009)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Setz doch bitte den Startpunkt


 Nööö, kein Bock  Ich hol Dich einfach 10:10 Uhr vor Deiner Haustüre ab? 

Spätestens gegen 10:35/40 dürften wir an der B8 sein, falls Du mitwillst, shopper... Noch wer?

@[email protected] Wie üblich wirds dann den Sonntag drauf etwa 10:00 Uhr. Mit 5 Stunden mußte aber locker rechnen. Es müssen einige Km gefahren werden und ne Pause ist obligatorisch 

Grüße

Google


----------



## theobviousfaker (12. September 2009)

Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Wie üblich wirds dann den Sonntag drauf etwa 10:00 Uhr. Mit 5 Stunden mußte aber locker rechnen. Es müssen einige Km gefahren werden und ne Pause ist obligatorisch



Dafür treib ich dich dann hoch, damit sich die Pause auch lohnt 

Der Rennsteig-Bericht ist fertig!


----------



## Bikeholic (12. September 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Nööö, kein Bock  Ich hol Dich einfach 10:10 Uhr vor Deiner Haustüre ab?



... wenn Du mich schon vor der Haustür abholst, könntest Du doch auch gleich noch frische Brötchen ... . Naja versuchen kann manns ja mal! 

Bin um 10:10 Uhr fertig zum Ausritt.

Lg Bikeholic


----------



## Google (12. September 2009)

Bis denne




theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Dafür treib ich dich dann hoch


 Ich verstehe..Du treibst mich vor Dir her


----------



## IronShit (13. September 2009)

Morsch'n...
wollte mich mal kurz melden. Sitze gerade in meinem Zimmer, das Gepäck ist gepackt und in rund 12 Stunden startet mein Flieger in süd östlicher Richtung...nach *Neuseeland*, bzw. erstmal nach Hong Kong, wo ich dann einen Flieger nach Auckland besteigen werden.  Dort werde ich dann die kommenden 4 einhalb Wochen verbringen und mir NZ mal in aller Genauigkeit angucken... aber leider nicht biken...

deshalb will ich 
fahren fahren und fahren 
wenn ich mitte Oktober wieder da bin...

Ansonsten... :
*Gute Besserung* an Chaotenkind

Schöner *Rennsteigbericht*, Faker! Thanx a lot... 

so far...RIDE ON!!!
M!


----------



## x-rossi (13. September 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Also am Sonntag fahr ich jetzt kurzfristig auch. Allerdings kann ich net so lange weil nachmittags was geplant ist. Ich fahr so gegen 10:00 Uhr nach dem Frühstück los für max. 3 Stunden. Ich möchte mal die Trails abfahren wie die so mom ausschauen.


*@ Google+Bikeholic:* würdet ihr euren start auch um 10 minuten nach hinten schieben können? ich möchte mich gerne anschließen, käme aber erst um 10:10 in hu-steinheim an.


----------



## Bikeholic (13. September 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> *@ Google+Bikeholic:* würdet ihr euren start auch um 10 minuten nach hinten schieben können? ich möchte mich gerne anschließen, käme aber erst um 10:10 in hu-steinheim an.



Hi x-rossi, ich sags Google, das wir Dich noch einsammeln! Wo kommst Du an, am Bahnhof Steinheim?


----------



## x-rossi (13. September 2009)

hi Bikeholic, schon mit google geklärt. so gegen 10:15 am druckhaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (13. September 2009)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Deshalb würde ich die Neuenkirchnerhöhentour gerne auf das nächste oder übernächste Wochenende verschieben, dann wäre ich allerdings gerne dabei. Falls das ok für Dich ist? ... und vielleicht mag sich ja dann auch sonst noch jemand anschließen. Andreas hatte bei unserer Flughafen-Nacht-Umrundung z. B. auch von der Bergstrasse gesprochen.
> 
> Bikeholic



Nachdem ich vom Ostsee Urlaub zurückgekommen bin, hatte ich noch ein paar Tage Urlaub zu Hause und habe die Bergstrasse unsicher gemacht. War mal wieder toll und ich denke ich sollte nächstes WE mal was anbieten. 

Mit dem Rennrad war ich jetzt auch erstmals auf dem Melibocus. Man kommt über die Auffahrt zum Auerbacher Schloß geteert hoch.


----------



## Adrenalino (14. September 2009)

Kaum schaut man ein paar Tage hier net rein steppt der (Eis)Bär 

@chaotenkind
Sag mal! Was machst du für Sachen??   Ich wünsche dir allerbeste Besserung!
@all
Ihr solltet euer Team umbenennen......der Bruchpiloten-Faktor ist schon recht hoch bei euch 
@google
Meine Trailtour ist tot!!!!!  

Ich sage nur : Forstarbeiter   

Vielleicht poste ich ein paar Bilder. Hölle. Ich muss die Tage mal sehen daß ich ne homogene Tour aus den Resten zusammenbastel


----------



## Adrenalino (14. September 2009)

So, hier mal ein paar Bilder. Ich hätte noch viel mehr machen können! Das ganze fing schon im Hochstädter Wald an. Die Verbindung rüber nach Hohe Tanne gibt es nicht mehr. Auch im dortigen Wald ( gehört streng genommen nicht zu Maintal aber egal ) sieht es wie nach nem Krieg aus. Ungalublich. Habe mich mit schimpfenden Spaziergängern unterhalten, weia, denen sollte der Förster besser net begegnen.

Ebenfalls Geschichte ist de Verbindung Hohe Tanne -> Dörnigheimer Wald, der schöne Trail unweit der Autobahn.


Fängt recht harmlos an.....




Hier wurde schon versucht den Baum wegzubekommen.....




Hier der schlimmste Abschnitt Nr1




Direkt dahinter Nr2




Und ein paar meter weiter Nr3




Und wieder, Nr4




Nr5




Nr6, alles auf einem Abschnitt




Hier wurde auch heftig gewütet




Und hier auch




Nochmal




Es handelt sich größtenteils NICHT um Wind-bzw. Bruchschäden ( die habe ich auch gesehen ) sondern um sauber abgesägte Bäume die dann mit Harvestern an die entsprechenden Stellen geschleppt wurden. Kleinere Äste sind dann wohl nachträglich per Hand geschleppt worden.

Daß es Forstarbeiten gewesen sein müssen hab ich an den rot-weißen Absperrbändern gesehen die teils noch hängen. Außerdem viele Reste von Sägearbeiten auf dem Waldboden ( Sägespähne usw ).

An manchen Stellen wo es mal einen schmalen Trail gab haben die riesige Schneisen mit den Monstern gewalzt, am schlimmsten im Wald bei Hohe Tanne. Fast so breit wie ne Autobahn.


----------



## theobviousfaker (14. September 2009)

Oh man das ist ja schlimmer als die paar "Sperrchen" im Taunus. Dieses ignorante Verhalten macht echt wütend 
Damals mit Annetts Radhaus-Gruppe sind wir ja auch schon auf einige zugemüllte Trails gestoßen und haben uns auch mit wütenden Wanderern darüber unterhalten.


----------



## bone peeler (14. September 2009)

Gestern auf dem Feldi hab ich auch einige zugeräumte Trails gesehen... z.B. einen am Fuchstanz runter... nicht so schlimm wie oben aber es lagen doch arg dicke Stämme quer über den Weg. Und Forstarbeiter waren dies zu 1000% da noch 2 Harvester rumstanden...


----------



## Google (14. September 2009)

@[email protected] Dann fährste halt was trailiges bei mir mit, z.B. kommendes WE 

Jungs, hier ist noch was für morgen frei:



Google schrieb:


> Tour am Dienstag​


Ich werde morgen die Trails am Buchberg abfahren und schauen obse auch noch da sind . Ansonsten kann ich unter der Woche aus Orggründen nichts weiter anbieten...

Und wie bereits angekündigt der LMB-Eintrag für die Trailtour am kommenden Sonntag:

*BaBuXXL-Trailtour am Sonntag​*
Die Uhrzeit könne mer nach Wunsch gern noch ein bisserl verändern, falls Bedarf besteht. So zwei, drei Hansels sollten schon mitfahren, damits auch richtig Spass macht 

Grüße und bis bald im Wald


Google


----------



## Bikeholic (14. September 2009)

Andreas schrieb:


> War mal wieder toll und ich denke ich sollte nächstes WE mal was anbieten.


 Welcom home! ... ja gerne, hatten wir ja auch schon auf der Flughafenumrundung angesprochen und die Bergstrasse ist immer mal wieder einen Ausflug wert. Bin allerdings ein absoluter Schönwetterfahrer und bei Regen läuft bei mir garnix. ... übrigens macht Google am Sonntag schon seine flowige BaBuXXL-Trailtour Runde. Da hättest Du dann wohl eine Konkurenzveranstaltung.  ... und ich komme in Zwiespalt.


Bikeholic


----------



## Erdi01 (14. September 2009)

Hin und wieder (und vllt auch wieder öfters ) gibt es ihn noch, den legendären ...

*Eisbären - N8Ride am Donnerstag​*
Es geht per Mounty über Seligenstadt durch die Rückersbacher Schlucht hoch in die ersten Spessartausläufer. Runter kommen wir durch das Steinbachtal. Der Rückweg führt wieder über Seligenstadt und durchs Rodgau.

Helm und Licht sind Pflicht!

Ich freue mich über jeden Teilnehmer


----------



## Bikeholic (15. September 2009)

Erdi: Würde gerne mitradeln, weiß nur noch nicht ob ichs schaffe, denn ich bin ab morgen zwei Tage auf Dienstreise. Gibts evt. noch eine andere Möglichkeit dazuzustoßen, z.B. Dettingen an der Brücke und wann? ... falls ichs zeitlich nicht schaffen sollte, bitte warte nicht auf mich, dann stehe ich wohl noch im Stau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (15. September 2009)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Gibts evt. noch eine andere Möglichkeit dazuzustoßen, z.B. Dettingen an der Brücke und wann? ...


Ja gibt es ...

Seligenstadt Fähre ca. 19:45
Dettingen Brücke ca. 19:55

würde mich freuen.


----------



## Bikeholic (15. September 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ja gibt es ...
> 
> Seligenstadt Fähre ca. 19:45
> Dettingen Brücke ca. 19:55
> ...


 
Ok, wenn ichs rechtzeitig schaffe von der Autobahn zu kommen, warte ich in Seligenstadt an der Fähre. 

Falls ich nicht da bin bitte warte nicht.

Dir/Euch eine schöne Tour. 
Bikeholic


----------



## Google (16. September 2009)

Tach allerseits

gestern bin ich mit shopper noch den Rest der Trails abgefahren, ich denke es wird ne ganz nette Tour . Jetzt müssen sich halt nur noch ein paar dort anmelden :





Google schrieb:


> *BaBuXXL-Trailtour am Sonntag​*


....und das Wetter muß einigermaßen stimmen, sprich trocken sein....


Gruß

Google


----------



## theobviousfaker (16. September 2009)

Ich möchte nochn bissel warten, weil ich noch nich 100%ick weiß ob ich mit kann  Hoffe du hast Geduld


----------



## Adrenalino (16. September 2009)

@Google 
Danke fürs Angebot  und die Tour machste bestimmt net zum letzten mal! Aber ich verschiebe mein Saisonende noch etwas und werde mich am W-Ende auf der kurzen Spessart-Challenge versuchen, mal sehn ob ich nochmal Leistung für Stadtlauf/MTB/Berglauf abrufen kann 

Viel Spaß beim Trails schrubben


----------



## Google (17. September 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Hoffe du hast Geduld


Muß ich mir noch überlegen


Adrenalino schrieb:


> .....und werde mich am W-Ende auf der kurzen Spessart-Challenge versuchen,


Kann ich das Weizenbierglas haben?? Du hast doch bestimmt schon 10 davon  Ich nur zwei 

@Erdi01, was machsten Du eigentlich am Sonntag? Zumindest müßte Dich doch das Naturfreudehaus reizen?

Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (17. September 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Muß ich mir noch überlegenKann ich das Weizenbierglas haben?? Du hast doch bestimmt schon 10 davon  Ich nur zwei
> 
> @Erdi01, was machsten Du eigentlich am Sonntag? Zumindest müßte Dich doch das Naturfreudehaus reizen?
> 
> ...



Sorry, ich hab nur eins  daher werden es jetzt zwei  dann ists ausgeglichen


----------



## Erdi01 (17. September 2009)

Google schrieb:


> @Erdi01, was machsten Du eigentlich am Sonntag? Zumindest müßte Dich doch das Naturfreudehaus reizen?
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Google



Samstag 14:00 starte ich erstmal per Renner in den Odw mit ein paar Dtz. Sonntag weis ich noch nicht, aber Du weist ja, ich entscheide mich gern spontan ...


----------



## Bikeholic (17. September 2009)

*@alle: Hat jemand lust am Samstag einen beschaulichen MTB-Ausritt  zu machen? *

... würde mich gerne anschließen oder gegebenenfalls selbst etwas anbieten.
*
Ziele die ich Samstag ansteuern würde:* 

*Geißhöhe *(>100km/1500Hm) 

*Höhenweg am Main entlang bis Großheubach* 
(kein Mainradweg - ca. 160Km/1500Hm)
*
Downhill  und Uphill um den Hahnenkamm* (60-80Km/1300Hm)

(die Mehrheit entscheidet und wetterabhängig sind meine Touren auch)


@Erdi: Denkst Du ich würde gegebenenfalls mit dem MTB und Straßenbereifung bei Deiner/Eurer Rennertour mithalten können? 

@Google: Bei entsprechendem Wetter bin ich am Sonntag dabei! 


Bikeholic


----------



## Erdi01 (18. September 2009)

@Bikeholic, ich hatte im Frühjahr mal probiert mit dem BadBoy an Rennern dranzubleiben. Hatte nicht wirklich funktioniert ...

Ansonsten würde ich auch alle Deine genannten Mounty-Touren mitfahren. Und die Neunkirchner Höhe etc. steht auch noch aus. Wie ich sehe haben wir noch einiges im Herbst vor uns 

Kommenden Samstag bleib ich aber erstmal beim Renner, da ich Vormittag erst mal beim Stenger bin um mein Scalpel wieder zu holen.


----------



## Bikeholic (18. September 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> @Bikeholic, ich hatte im Frühjahr mal probiert mit dem BadBoy an Rennern dranzubleiben. Hatte nicht wirklich funktioniert ...
> 
> Ansonsten würde ich auch alle Deine genannten Mounty-Touren mitfahren. Und die Neunkirchner Höhe etc. steht auch noch aus. Wie ich sehe haben wir noch einiges im Herbst vor uns.


 
Gut dann können wir an den nächsten Wochenenden mal sehen, ob wir eine der Touren hinbekommen.  ... und ich lasse es besser mal mit MTB an Euren Rennern dran bleiben zu wollen.

Bikeholic


----------



## Google (18. September 2009)

@Bikeholic, am Sonntag bleibts trocken Da mach ich mir mal jetzt keine Gedanken



Bikeholic schrieb:


> Gut dann können wir an den nächsten Wochenenden mal sehen, ob wir eine der Touren hinbekommen.  ...


Klaro  Kommt allerdings auf die Startzeit an


----------



## Ruff Ryder One (19. September 2009)

Servus

Wollte fragen ob Morgen jemand ne kleine Runde dreht.

Bin gerade erst wieder am anfangen, also so wirklich fit bin ich nicht.

Für Heute hätte ich ja die Abfahrt eh verpasst. Und wenn es nur ne Runde um den Block ist ich wäre dabei.

greetz

Ruff Ryder


----------



## Bikeholic (19. September 2009)

Ruff Ryder One schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> Wollte fragen ob Morgen jemand ne kleine Runde dreht.


 
Morgen macht Google seine Hanau BaBuXXL-Trailtour die in den Wäldern rund um die Barbarossaquelle und den Buchberg statt findet. Wir sind nie weit von Hanau entfernt, so dass immer die Möglichkeit besteht abzubiegen und nach Hanau zurück zu radeln. Vielleicht ist das ja was für Dich? Einzelheiten stehen im LMB , über die blaue Text-Verlinkung kommste hin. 

Bikeholic


----------



## Ruff Ryder One (19. September 2009)

Gude 


Hey danke!!!

Bin gerade von meinem naja 15min Trip zurück. Hab mich schön lang gemacht. Sattelstüze gebrochen, Sattel geschräddert und die Finger glei mit.

Im Moment schiebe ich gerade nen Hals mal sehen wie es Morgen aussieht.

Achso hmmm geht nicht muß erst meinen Fachmann aufsuchen der meinte nach dem Leitungs kürzen, mal sehen scheint zu gehen, wenn nicht muß man entlüften. Jaaaaa muß man(n) sonst legt sich der Kunde eben auf`s Maul!

Schad wäre gern mit. Falls jemand ne Juciy Ultimate auf en Sonntag entlüften kann, könnte ich natürlich noch mit. Da dies wahrscheinlich nicht der Fall sein wird, wünsch ich den Leuten die mitmachen viel Spaß.


----------



## Google (19. September 2009)

Ruff Ryder One schrieb:


> wünsch ich den Leuten die mitmachen viel Spaß.


Momentan wohl noch keine  Ich bin gerade etwas irritiert. Dann muß ich mich morgen auch nicht an Startzeiten- oder orte halten...Oder doch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (19. September 2009)

Hey Google, ich sag für morgen ab. Mein Vater grillt im Garten mit Familie, hatte Geburtstag.


----------



## Google (19. September 2009)

So, ich fahr dann morgen irgendwann auf eigene Faust los


----------



## Bikeholic (20. September 2009)

siehe unten


----------



## Bikeholic (20. September 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Momentan wohl noch keine  Ich bin gerade etwas irritiert. Dann muß ich mich morgen auch nicht an Startzeiten- oder orte halten...Oder doch?


Also ich wäre dabei wie angekündigt!  Auch ohne LMB-Anmeldung!  



Google schrieb:


> So, ich fahr dann morgen irgendwann auf eigene Faust los


... falls Du also noch ins Forum schaust ...


----------



## Google (20. September 2009)

schon..aber wohl zu spät?

Ich hab mit shopper gerade 11:30 B 8 ausgemacht. Also am Druckhaus erst um circa 11:05 Uhr. Vorher schaff ich es nicht.


----------



## ICM2007 (22. September 2009)

Hi,
bin neu hier bei Euch und kriege demnächst mein neues Canyon AL 9.0 
Meist fahre ich allein von Diba durch den Rodgau usw. und werde bei Euch mal reinschauen, um vielleicht mal einen Mitfahrer zu finden etc.
Werde mich dann auf Euren Eisbären Seite genauer erkundigen. 

Man sieht sich


----------



## theobviousfaker (23. September 2009)

Willkommen ICM! Man sieht sich hier bestimmt mal, hoffe der Einstieg gelingt dir. Einfach mal bei ner Tour einklinken...

-----
Ich hab was falsch bestellt und bevor ich die Kleinteile zurückschicke:

Kann hier jemand Campagnolo-Bremszüge für sein Rennrad gebrauchen? Günstisch abzugebe..


----------



## Erdi01 (24. September 2009)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> *Höhenweg am Main entlang bis Großheubach*
> (kein Mainradweg - ca. 160Km/1500Hm)
> 
> Bikeholic



was steht am Samstag an  

Höhenweg könnt ich mir vorstellen bei nem Start nicht vor 10  Oder soll ich Neunkirchner Höhe auspacken, das wären dann weniger KM dafür mehr HM 

Irgenwas in der Richtung wird geschehen ... jedenfalls kein Renner, den habe ich letztes WE zu genüge gequält ... oder er mich


----------



## Bikeholic (24. September 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> was steht am Samstag an
> 
> Höhenweg könnt ich mir vorstellen bei nem Start nicht vor 10  Oder soll ich Neunkirchner Höhe auspacken, das wären dann weniger KM dafür mehr HM
> 
> Irgenwas in der Richtung wird geschehen ... jedenfalls kein Renner, den habe ich letztes WE zu genüge gequält ... oder er mich


 
Hi Erdi, 
beide Optionen haben ihren Reitz!  Fahre allerdings am Samstag weil ich Sonntag arbeite. ... und weil Chaotenkind gestern das zweite mal opperiert wurde und vermutlich das WE immer noch im Krankenhaus verbringt, habe ich am Samstag keine zeitliche Begrenzung.
(Eine zuvor eingesetzte Schraube, verursachte ihr schmerzen und mußte wieder entfernt werden). 

Wie viel Km/Hm wären denn die Neunkirchner Höhe?

Der Mainhöhenweg (bis Gr. Heubach) hat ca. 1500Hm auf 160Km. ... ist jedoch entspannt zu fahren und kann mit Pasta, Pizza oder Klingenberger Kuchen kombiniert werden. 

Bin für beides zu haben, was denkst Du?

@Google: Du wolltest Samstag doch auch mit, worauf hast Du denn lust?

@alle: Wer sonst noch lust hat, kann sich gerne einklinken!

Bikeholic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (24. September 2009)

Also ich hab mir den Samstag freigemacht 

Was wir fahren ist mir egal, Hauptsache net ganz so früh  und an die (Kuchen oder so-)Pausen ist auch gedacht .

Ach so....und ich bin nach Absolvierung des AlpX mental auf absolutes SURFEN und eingestellt, sprich gemütlich fahren und geniessen 

Grüße

Google


----------



## bone peeler (24. September 2009)

Mhh... jetzt wollte ich morgen nachmittag auf den Feldi... aber 1,5h mit den öffentlich bis zur Hohemark? Det is ja nervig...


----------



## Erdi01 (24. September 2009)

*@Bikeholic, Google:* OK, wenn's Euch soweit egal ist geht's ab in den Odenwald. Wir werden in etwa auf dieser Tour, wie sie auf Andreas seiner Hompepage mtb-rhein-main.de beschrieben ist unterwegs sein. Ich war zuletzt auf dieser Tour mit Andreas vor VIER Jahren  He *@Andreas* wird mal höchste Zeit die wieder abzufahren, kommste mit 

*Zum Auerbacher Schloß am Samstag ...
*
... wir werden in Dietzenbach am Kreishaus starten. Die anstehende Tour ist oben bereits verlinkt. In Auerbach werden uns ein Plätzchen zur Kaffee-, Nudel- oder Wasweisichpause suchen.

*Tourdaten: ab/bis Dietzenbach ca. 115 KM 1800+X HM*​
Die Startzeit kann ich gern auch noch ne halbe Stunde nach hinten verschieben, falls das für "Anreisende" besser passt. Ansonsten freue ich mich auf alle Mitfahrer am Samstag. Bis denn ...

*@Google*, Samstag können wir dann auch mal das kommende Frühjahr bequatschen


----------



## Bikeholic (25. September 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Bikeholic, Google:* OK, wenn's Euch soweit egal ist geht's ab in den Odenwald. Wir werden in etwa auf dieser Tour, wie sie auf Andreas seiner Hompepage mtb-rhein-main.de beschrieben ist unterwegs sein. Ich war zuletzt auf dieser Tour mit Andreas vor VIER Jahren  He *@Andreas* wird mal höchste Zeit die wieder abzufahren, kommste mit
> 
> *Zum Auerbacher Schloß am Samstag ...*http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4430​
> 
> ...


 
Ok, hab mich eingetragen!  

@Google: Schließen wir für die Anfahrt zusammen und wenn ja, fahren wir mit dem Fahrrad nach Diezenbach oder bevorzugst Du die Anfahrt mit dem Auto  (wenn Auto lass uns tel.)? Falls wir mit dem Fahrad anreisen, können wir ja wie Erdi schreibt, ne halbe Stunde später starten. 

Bikeholic


----------



## Google (25. September 2009)

Hast du ein Auto?  Sonst hat meine bessere Hälfte den ganzen Tag keines.

Mit dem Rad muß nicht sein, dann sind wir schon schwupps bei 150 KM und es wird verdammt spät bis wir heim kommen.

Ich rechne eh schon mit 19:00 - 20:00 Uhr zurück in Steinheim 

Wenn Du keine Karre stellen kannst dann halt ich. Lass uns heuteabend mal tel., bzw. bin ich übers Handy tagsüber erreichbar.

Grüße

Google


----------



## Andreas (25. September 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ich war zuletzt auf dieser Tour mit Andreas vor VIER Jahren  He *@Andreas* wird mal höchste Zeit die wieder abzufahren, kommste mit



So lange ist das schon her? Leider bin ich am Samstag eingeladen, sonst hätte ich mich zumindest in den Teil ab Auerbacher Schloss eingeklinkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (25. September 2009)

Hi Volker,

Frank und ich sind um 10:00 Uhr am Kreishaus!

Bis morche! 

@Andreas: Schade das es nicht klappt! Na dann, vielleicht ein anderes mal.

Bikeholic


----------



## Google (25. September 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Google, Samstag können wir dann auch mal das kommende Frühjahr bequatschen *


*Jenauuuu 

Ei ich bin schon wieder ganz heiß aufs Frühjahrbiken in warmen Gefilden 

SHOPPER Wo warst Du eigentlich gestern  Franky und Franky haben auf Dich gewartet  Mensch, net das Du noch faul und fett wirst  

Wir sind den zweiten Teil meiner Trailtour vom vergangenen Sonntag gefahren  Hat richtig Spass gemacht. Wenn ich mich nicht melde, steht wie immer der Donnerstag als fester Biketag 

Grüße

Google*


----------



## x-rossi (25. September 2009)

guude,

ich schreibs euch auch hier mal rein, falls bedarf auf licht besteht, aber die lust wegen des geldes fehlt.

MyTinySun - ein china lupine klon mit ce-siegel. baugleich mit ...

HA-III SSC P7-C - die man dann schon für die hälfte der obigen durch import bekommen kann. wird übrigens auch hier diskutiert. 

echte schnäppchen, wenn man so möchte.


----------



## karsten13 (25. September 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> MyTinySun - ein china lupine klon mit ce-siegel. baugleich mit ...
> 
> HA-III SSC P7-C - die man dann schon für die hälfte der obigen durch import bekommen kann. wird übrigens auch hier diskutiert.



Gedankenübertragung? 
Hab mir die beiden Lampen heut ebenfalls angeschaut, da ich evtl. noch eine für auf den Kopf möchte.

Hast Du schon was bestellt bzw. entschieden, welche Du willst?

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Torpedo64 (26. September 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> guude,
> 
> ich schreibs euch auch hier mal rein, falls bedarf auf licht besteht, aber die lust wegen des geldes fehlt.
> 
> ...


 
Ein Schnäppchen ist die DX. Der Lampenkopf des CN-Produkts scheint ganz gut zu sein, aber der Akku (Nokia-Kopie) hält anscheinend nicht, was er verspricht


----------



## x-rossi (26. September 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Gedankenübertragung?
> Hab mir die beiden Lampen heut ebenfalls angeschaut, da ich evtl. noch eine für auf den Kopf möchte.
> 
> Hast Du schon was bestellt bzw. entschieden, welche Du willst?


die tesla ist mir zu hell für den arbeitsweg auf gasse. da schäme ich mich immer ein bisschen, sogar auf kleiner stufe. ist halt nicht StVO. aber schon auf dem arbeitsweg ist mir aufgefallen (im gelände war ich noch mit tesla) dass ich ein adaptives kurvenlicht brauche.

also muss ein straßenlicht fürs stadtrad und ein kurvenlicht für den helm her. beide kriterien erfüllt meiner meinung nach die busch müller ixon iq speed.

erfahrungsbericht gibts hier im forum. ebay hat brauchbare preise für die version "lampenkopf + akku + 30-50 cm kabel"


----------



## theobviousfaker (26. September 2009)

Ich bin die Ixon mal probegefahren. Das ist ein schlechter Witz verglichen mit ner Fenix. Als reine Straßenlampe mag die reichen, aber als Helmlampe wäre die mir zu viel zu schwach, auch als Zweitlampe. Der Bereich der so richtig ausgeleuchtet wird ist sehr klein.

Apropos: Das CE-Siegel steht hier wohl eher für China Export...


----------



## x-rossi (26. September 2009)

die tesla macht ja schon guten photonenwind. und um ne kurve auszuspotten, dafür reicht die ixon dann allemal, wenn man sich auf die verlinkten bilder verlassen kann. ich verstehe gerade dein problem nicht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





und meine vorgabe ist diesmal StVZO.


----------



## theobviousfaker (26. September 2009)

Also wenn sich an der IQ Speed nicht sehr viel getan hat in der Zwischenzeit, dann reicht die Kerze auch nicht um ernsthaft eine Kurve auszuleuchten  Ist aber auch schon ein Weilchen her, dass ich die ausprobiert habe.
Und so ein StVO-konformer Reflektor funktioniert in seinem Sinne nur wenn die Lampe statisch am Rad befestigt und korrekt ausgerichtet ist. Aber ich denke so hast du das auch gemeint - am Rad befestigt wenn in der Stadt und ansonsten frei am Kopf.

Und die Gehässigkeit gegenüber dem CE-Siegel brauch man nicht persönlich nehmen  nur hat dieses "Siegel" einfach keine Bedeutung mehr (oder je wirklich gehabt) und zeitweise haben die findigen chinesen tatsächlich ihr eigenes CE-Siegel (Chine Export) erfunden, welches zufälligerweise dem europäischen zum verwechseln ähnlich aussah


----------



## x-rossi (26. September 2009)

gegen deine ce-gehässigkeit hatte ich nichts einzuwenden.

übrigens ist mir in letzter zeit aufgefallen, dass gerade blindschleichen (=> brillenträger) immer nach viel licht schreien. ich weiß jetzt nicht ob ghost brillenträger ist und wie er nachts sehen kann, aber alle anderen befreundeten biker mit denen ich diese diskussion habe sind brillenträger, die schon am tage nach 5 metern kaum was sehen.

also klappe halten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (26. September 2009)

Ich seh nachts besser als die allermeisten  aber sobald eine Lampe an ist sieht man quasi nur noch in deren Leuchtbereich (Adaption und so ). Das geht soweit, dass ich wenn ich nur eine Kerze zur Verfügung habe (oder keine Ersatzbatterien dabei und meine Lampe im Kerzenmodus dahinleuchtet) ich die Lampe ausmache, weil ich dann nach kurzer Zeit deutlich mehr sehe (abgesehen von mondlosen Nächten). Also wenn Licht, dann _richtig_, sonst werd ich zickig 

Apropos: Mit meinen Kontaktlinsen sehe ich nachts sogar noch besser, da sie als starke Sammellinse arbeitet und noch mehr Licht ins Auge schaufelt. Bei dem sonnigen Wetter zur Zeit blendet mich das Tageslicht spürbar mehr als ohne Kontaktlinsen. Das ist also kein Effekt im Promillebereich  sondern ne echte Hausnummer. (ich seh übrigens auch optisch mehr, also so wie ein leichtes Weitwinkelobjektiv auf der Kamera..)


----------



## Marko S (26. September 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Gedankenübertragung?
> Hab mir die beiden Lampen heut ebenfalls angeschaut, da ich evtl. noch eine für auf den Kopf möchte.
> 
> Hast Du schon was bestellt bzw. entschieden, welche Du willst?
> ...



Der Karsten will wohl die Trails noch schneller runter ballern?
 
Am Mittwoch hat mir meine Kopfbeleuchtung auch gefehlt, wie konnte ich auch die Halterung für dem Helm vergessen.
Am Feldberg hätte ich die schon gebrauchen können.

schönes Wochenende
Marko


----------



## Marko S (26. September 2009)

theobviousfaker

Was machst du bei dem Wetter zu Hause?
ab aufs Rad und die Sonne genießen.
Na ja ich muß halt Arbeiten.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## x-rossi (26. September 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Ich seh nachts besser als die allermeisten


supermannschlafanzug und -bettwäsche hast du dann sicher auch, oder? 

jaja, ist ok schon ok  . übrigens könnte ich heute noch immer nicht mit grillen, weil beim ziehen des zahns ein stück kieferwand abgebrochen wurde. erzählt hat der zahnarzt mir das erst 6 tage später am donnerstag 

deswegen gegen 17:00 [email protected] mit den üblichen verdächtigen.


----------



## x-rossi (26. September 2009)

ja faker! vor 30 minuten war es noch taghell am hafen, als du mit deinem kollesch vorbei bist und kurz zu uns rübergeschaut hast 

warum bist du nicht auf die wiese gekommen?


----------



## theobviousfaker (26. September 2009)

Oh, weil ich euch nicht gesehen habe?  Wär gern auf die Wiese gekommen aber ich hab euch echt nicht gesehen, schade!
Wenn ich das nächste mal blind vorbeifahr klingel mich doch an wenn du möchtest  

@Marko: Naja ich hab den Tag in Frankfurt beim Maincafe auf der Wiese verbracht, kurz nach dem Schreiben des letztes Beitrags. So zwischen zwei und vier Uhr hab ich in der Sonne richtig geschwitzt, geil


----------



## Marko S (26. September 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> @Marko: Naja ich hab den Tag in Frankfurt beim Maincafe auf der Wiese verbracht, kurz nach dem Schreiben des letztes Beitrags. So zwischen zwei und vier Uhr hab ich in der Sonne richtig geschwitzt, geil



Na und ich bin höchstens durch die Monitore auf der Arbeit bestrahlt wurden  und Licht gibts da auch nur von der Neonröhre, aber morgen da wird richtig der Pälzerwald gerockt.


----------



## karsten13 (26. September 2009)

da sind wohl die AWB'ler bei den Eisbären eingefallen 



Marko S schrieb:


> Der Karsten will wohl die Trails noch schneller runter ballern?



ich??? 
Kann nicht sein, musste doch ewig hinten fahren, weil Bergabhindernis 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Marko S (27. September 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> da sind wohl die AWB'ler bei den Eisbären eingefallen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das war aber am Mittwoch im Dunkeln anders, da hast du wohl die ganzen Steine und Wurzeln übersehen. Aber die Anke ist ja auch alles runter gefahren ob wohl sie mehrfach betont das sie verschiedene Passagen im hellen noch nie gefahren ist. In der Nacht sieht man halt nicht so viel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (27. September 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> da sind wohl die AWB'ler bei den Eisbären eingefallen


Wobei noch zu klären wäre wer bei wem einfällt. Ich sehe öfters auf *A*fter*W*ork*B*ildern Trikos von Eisbären, die sich gar nicht mehr aus dem Taunusgehege raustrauen 

Anders bei uns heute, wir waren auf einer Art Königsetappe im Odenwald unterwegs (124 KM 2150 HM 18er Schnitt). Angefangen mit Schloß Lichtenberg, über die Neunkirchern Höhe und diverse andere "Rampen" steuerte ich das Fürstenlager an. Leider habe ich den oberen Einstieg verpeilt, da wäre ich gern durch. Stattdessen sind wir auf der Landstraße gelandet und mußten dann die letzten Meter nach Auerbach dort reinrollen. Das haben wir erst um 14 Uhr ereicht, was die Suche nach einen Lokalität erschwerte. Zum Glück hatte der Schnitzelwirt, der auch Spagetti hinbekommt, ganztägig geöffnet  Der folgende Anstieg zum Auerbacher Schloß war noch immer so ätzend wie vor 4 Jahren, ist es aber allemal wert. Es gibt im Odenwald kaum einen besseren Aussichtpunkt, wir konnten bis in die Pfalz schauen. Dann folgte noch Meli und Neutscher Höhe bevor es um Ober-Ramstadt wieder flacher wurde. Was mir gerade auffällt, wir haben Felsberg und Felsenmeer ausgelassen  Aber ich denke meinen Mitfahrern hatt's auch so gelangt. Dann könnt man Felsberg und -meer ja in die anstehende Indian Summer Tour einbauen.

Hier noch noch ein paar Impressionen. *Alle Bilder wie üblich auf Flickr.*


















GN8


----------



## Bikeholic (27. September 2009)

@Erdi: Besten Dank fürst Guiden, war ne schöne Tour! ... auch wenn wir das Fürstenlager, Felsberg und Felsenmeer ausgelassen haben. Höhenmeter hatten wir alle mal genug, es sei Dir also verziehen. 

@google, Erdi & alle anderen interessierten: Wenn nächsten Samstag das Wetter mitmacht, werden wir wie besprochen den Mainhöhenweg bis Miltenberg radeln (Startpunkt Druckhaus / Zeiten werden noch nachgereicht) Pasta- oder Kuchenpause eingeschlossen. Wer sich also anschließen möchte nur zu!


@alle: Für alle die sich mit der Qual der Wahl in Sachen Winterausleuchtung herumplagen:

Eintrag von Siam:
Langsam aber sicher wird auch die nächste Saison kommen. Und es gibt sicher viel neues bis dahin zu testen. Um dies zu tun und um wieder ein gediegenen Abend zu verbringen würde ich langsam mit der Planung einer 2009er Beamshot-Session beginnen. Wenn nichts dagegen spricht, würde ich den Ort beibehalten, zumindest kennen den schon einige. Als Änderung würde ich jedoch zwei Touen parallel anbieten (eine trailige, anspruchsvollere geführt von Ingo und eine einfacherer von mir). Eventuell starten wir die Touren dann aber vom Parkplatz beim Grillplatz aus und ich führe die Bahnfahrer mit dem Rad vom Bahnhof dorthin. Wer mit dem Auto anreist kommt dann direkt zum Startpunkt.

Zum Termin: zwar hatten wir mit dem Wetter letztes Jahr Glück, aber ich würde dennoch einen früheren Termin nehmen. Ich werfe jetzt einfach einmal Samstag, den 17. Oktober in den Raum um irgendeinen Ausgangspunkt zu haben.

Also, wie sieht es aus?

Gruß
Thomas

(geplant ist ein Nightride mit Lampenvergleich und Grillen in Hanau - Klein Auheim. Einzelheiten siehe Verlinkung)

Bikeholic


----------



## HelixBonus (27. September 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Wobei noch zu klären wäre wer bei wem einfällt. Ich sehe öfters auf *A*fter*W*ork*B*ildern Trikos von Eisbären, die sich gar nicht mehr aus dem Taunusgehege raustrauen



Nicht wollen, Erdi, nicht wollen!


----------



## Google (27. September 2009)

Hey, es gibt noch viiiieel mehr per Pedes zu erleben  

@[email protected] Danke fürs guiden  Und nochmal Hey!! bei den Tourdaten ist ein 18er Schnitt net schlecht  So ähnliche Dinger bin ich früher mal mit 13er - 15 er Schnitt gefahren. 

Aber während der Tour und danach muß ich (zumindest für mich) feststellen, das muß nicht sein  Bei Kilometer 80 hab ich echt _gekotzt_ und hab die Tour eigentlich nicht mehr geniessen können. Das war nicht mein Reisetempo. Aber ich war selbst dran schuld von Anfang an das Tempo mitgegangen zu sein. Na ja, ab Km 100 gings dann wieder 

@x-rossi, die Bikebeleuchtungstipps sind echt gut, kommen bei mir aber gut 1 Jahr zu spät  Schade....Wobei mir die Black Led von Sigma ausreicht als ehemaliger Mirage und Mirage X Nutzer. 

@bikeholic, Samstag ist schon mal gebucht 

Und ausserdem:

Gibts noch Spackinginteressierte 

Am Dienstag 17:00 Uhr Druckhaus, da fahr ich los 

Grüße

Google


----------



## x-rossi (27. September 2009)

Google schrieb:


> @x-rossi, die Bikebeleuchtungstipps sind echt gut, kommen bei mir aber gut 1 Jahr zu spät  Schade....Wobei mir die Black Led von Sigma ausreicht als ehemaliger Mirage und Mirage X Nutzer.


konnte eben erfolgreich eine ixon schießen in der bucht. für 98  . ist aber leider die falsche  hab zu hastig gelesen (wars dunkel im zimmer?). ist die alte ixon mit maximal 18 lux.






 rossi


----------



## Bikeholic (28. September 2009)

*@**google & erdi: Die Samstagtour ist eingestellt! 

@alle: Würde mich freuen viele Mitradler begrüßen zu dürfen! 

 Mainhöhenweg (mainspacken mal anders)*

Von Hanau nach Großheubach - von Großheubach über Mömlingen, Schaafheim zurück nach Hanau

Start-Daten: 03.10.2009 / 09:29 Uhr / Druckhaus Hanau-Steinheim 

ca. 160 KM

ca. 1750 HM

Anmeldungen im LMB.

Ich freue mich über jede/n Mitfahrer/in.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MAMOARMIN (29. September 2009)

Hi Bikeholic,
ich lese immermal wieder fasziniert über eure tourendaten....habt ihr nur cracks an board oder kann man da als "Einsteiger" auch mit?


----------



## Google (29. September 2009)

Kannste! Heute 17:00 Uhr Steinheim Druckhaus am Mainradweg. 3 Stunden im Grundlagentempo. Immer gut zum Reinschnuppern geeignet.

Aber wahrscheinlich zu früh, stimmts? 

Bei Regen starte ich allerdings nicht.

Grüße

Google


----------



## shopper (29. September 2009)

@[email protected]

Bin um 17:30 Uhr am B8 Parkplatz .

Grüß Shopper


----------



## Google (29. September 2009)

......ich hoffe Du meinst Donnerstag und nicht heute


----------



## shopper (29. September 2009)

Ok mein Fehler ,dann bis Donnerstag.

Grüß Shopper


----------



## bone peeler (29. September 2009)

Eure Arbeitszeiten hätt ich auch gern dann würd ich auch mal mitkommen...


----------



## Bikeholic (29. September 2009)

MAMOARMIN schrieb:


> Hi Bikeholic,
> ich lese immermal wieder fasziniert über eure tourendaten....habt ihr nur cracks an board oder kann man da als "Einsteiger" auch mit?



Hi MAMOARMIN,

sicherlich kannst  auch Du als Einsteiger mitkommen!  Von der Technik ist die Tour für jedermann fahrbar, nur die Kondition sollte schon das Einsteigerniveau deutlich überschritten haben. 

Gruß Bikeholic


----------



## HelixBonus (29. September 2009)

bone peeler schrieb:


> Eure Arbeitszeiten hätt ich auch gern dann würd ich auch mal mitkommen...



Also ich biete ab KW 42 gezwungenermaßen wieder eine Spackentour ab Fechenheim ab 7:30/8:00 Uhr an...


----------



## bone peeler (29. September 2009)

Selbst da hab ich keine Zeit... ich arbeite normal von 7-16 Uhr + Wegzeit. Wenn ich dann (meist) so gegen 5 daheim bin und dann noch mit der Bahn 1 1/2 oder mit dem Auto knapp ´ne Stunde richtung HM müsste.. oje...


----------



## MAMOARMIN (30. September 2009)

Hm,
bergauf bin ich halt nicht so fit,durchschnitt, vielleicht ein bisserl drunter...
donnerstag...mal schauen, aber 17 Uhr iss schon ein wenig früh...
ich behalte es im Auge...
am samstag iss eure lange tour richtig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (30. September 2009)

MAMOARMIN schrieb:


> Hm,
> bergauf bin ich halt nicht so fit,durchschnitt, vielleicht ein bisserl drunter...
> donnerstag...mal schauen, aber 17 Uhr iss schon ein wenig früh...
> ich behalte es im Auge...
> am samstag iss eure lange tour richtig?



Richtig, Samstag ist die lange Tour geplant und wir sind eigentlich alle ganz fit! Ich kann Deine Kondition nicht einschätzen, das mußt Du schon selbst machen und entscheiden ob die 160 Km machbar für Dich sind. Vorab könntest Du am Donnerstag mit Google schon mal einen Konditions-Check machen, ob Dir das Temop passen könnte.


----------



## bone peeler (30. September 2009)

so... ich hab mir eure Touren mal im Kalender vorgemerkt... und zwar im Jahre 2011 

Durfte heute ne Runde mit RedRum05 drehen und musste feststellen das ich mir auf den Rücken noch ein "A" wie Anfänger machen sollte... man man man... da muss ich echt noch ne Weile trainieren bis ich mich in eine Experten-Truppe wie euch traue...

Ich geh jetzt


----------



## theobviousfaker (30. September 2009)

Kannst dich ja ein paar Kilometer mitschleifen lassen und dann wieder abdrehen  Die Messlatte immer schön hoch legen damits auch voran geht


----------



## karsten13 (1. Oktober 2009)

bone peeler schrieb:


> Durfte heute ne Runde mit RedRum05 drehen und musste feststellen das ich mir auf den Rücken noch ein "A" wie Anfänger machen sollte... man man man... da muss ich echt noch ne Weile trainieren bis ich mich in eine Experten-Truppe wie euch traue...
> 
> Ich geh jetzt



oh je Red, was bist Du denn mit ihm gefahren?


----------



## MAMOARMIN (1. Oktober 2009)

Jo, dann sag ich mal, ich trainiere lieber noch ein wenig..
macht ja keinen sinn, wenn ihr ständig auf mich warten müsst..
bin noch nie so lange gefahren....längste tour so 5 Stunden...
dann trainier ich mal über den Winter...kein problem..
heute hab ich leider keine zeit...nen wichtiger termin..wird spät werden und ich stelle mich aufs laufband...
gestern das erste mal kraultraining im Schwimmbad gehabt..alter schwede..
aber macht spass und ist mal total was anderes..


----------



## bone peeler (1. Oktober 2009)

@ karsten13:

So schlimm war die Tour nicht aber Red geht im Gegensatz zu mir ja ab wie ´ne V2.  Ganz besonders an den Hügeln... aber die werd ich jetzt mal öfter trainieren.


Gruß
Karsten


----------



## Siam (1. Oktober 2009)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Richtig, Samstag ist die lange Tour geplant und wir sind eigentlich alle ganz fit! Ich kann Deine Kondition nicht einschätzen, das mußt Du schon selbst machen und entscheiden ob die 160 Km machbar für Dich sind. Vorab könntest Du am Donnerstag mit Google schon mal einen Konditions-Check machen, ob Dir das Temop passen könnte.



Zu Deiner Tour: Leider kann ich am Samstag nicht, da wir mit dem Kart unterwegs sein werden. Macht auch mächtig Laune.

Zur Erinnerung (auch falls noch irgendjemand hier mitfahren möchte), am 17.10 findet unsere Lampensession statt:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9236

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Google (1. Oktober 2009)

Siam schrieb:


> Zur Erinnerung (auch falls noch irgendjemand hier mitfahren möchte), am 17.10 findet unsere Lampensession statt:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9236


 OOOoooch wiiieee Schaaaade. Dann bin ich gerade in der Türkei und lass meine *allinklusiveangefressenewampe* in der Sonne bruzzeln. So ein Pech aber auch 

@[email protected] Ich hatte die Tage Dir mal ne SMS geschickt ob ich Dich wegen Zypern mal anrufen kann. Hast nicht reagiert. SMS nicht bekommen oder mich nicht erkannt?? Hab da noch ein paar kleine Frägen 

Gruß

Google


----------



## Google (1. Oktober 2009)

@Shopper, bist Du heute da? Frank hat gerade abgesagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (1. Oktober 2009)

Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Ich hatte die Tage Dir mal ne SMS geschickt ob ich Dich wegen Zypern mal anrufen kann. Hast nicht reagiert. SMS nicht bekommen oder mich nicht erkannt?? Hab da noch ein paar kleine Frägen



öhm, SMS?  Nix angekommen.
Ruf doch einfach an ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Bikeholic (2. Oktober 2009)

*ACHTUNG!**


 "Mainhöhenweg" (mainspacken mal anders)*

...fällt krankheitsbedingt aus!    :kotz:


----------



## RedRum05 (2. Oktober 2009)

bone peeler schrieb:


> Durfte heute ne Runde mit RedRum05 drehen und musste feststellen das ich mir auf den Rücken noch ein "A" wie Anfänger machen sollte... man man man... da muss ich echt noch ne Weile trainieren bis ich mich in eine Experten-Truppe wie euch traue...
> 
> Ich geh jetzt



Hab doch extra noch gefragt, ob jetzt etwas Böses über mich im Forum geschrieben wird... 
Ich hatte eher Angst, dass es dir zu langweilig wird, nachdem du im Moment so oft im Taunus fährst. 

Falls sich Jemand wundert. Ab Ende November fahre ich auch mal wieder mit, aber im Moment steht die Frankfurter Buchmesse an und dann die Prüfungen - da werde ich so gut wie nicht zum Fahren kommen. Mein nächstes Wochenende, an dem ich nicht mehr arbeiten muss ich auch das erste im November... 

Bis dahin fahrt ne Runde für mich mit!


----------



## bone peeler (2. Oktober 2009)

Nix da langeweile... ein bisschen Grundlagentraining muss schon sein... und ich habs ja auch nötig wie Du gemerkt hast 

Und endlich hab ich da jemanden der mich etwas antreibt. Somit komm ich vielleicht nächstes Jahr mal auf der Feldbergspitze ganz COOL an... und nicht mit rosa Schlips.... 


Gruß
Karsten


----------



## Erdi01 (2. Oktober 2009)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> *ACHTUNG!**
> 
> 
> "Mainhöhenweg" (mainspacken mal anders)*
> ...



öhm ... und nuh ... OK, dann halt Plan B und ich bin hier am Start:

_"... am Samstag, den 3.10. treffen wir uns um 14:00 Uhr zu einer Rennradtour durch den nördlichen Odenwald. 

Treffpunkt: Langgässer Str. 13, in Dietzenbach ..."_

Gute Besserung allen Kranken und Motivationslosen


----------



## RedRum05 (3. Oktober 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Gute Besserung allen Kranken und Motivationslosen



_...oder Arbeitenden! _

Damit fühle ich mich angesprochen - DANKE!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (4. Oktober 2009)

MAMOARMIN schrieb:


> Jo, dann sag ich mal, ich trainiere lieber noch ein wenig..
> macht ja keinen sinn, wenn ihr ständig auf mich warten müsst..
> bin noch nie so lange gefahren....längste tour so 5 Stunden...
> dann trainier ich mal über den Winter...kein problem..
> ...


Hi, nach der Ansage, sieht es keinesfalls so aus als wärst Du untrainiert! ... falls Du Dich also anschließen magst, probiers doch einfach. Gefahren wird parallel zum Main, dem  Du zurück folgen könntest, falls Du vorzeitig aussteigen magst.



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Gute Besserung allen Kranken und Motivationslosen


Besten Dank!

Habe den zweiten Versuch ins LMB eingestellt! Bist Du dabei? 
(ggfl. könnten wir auch eine andere Runde radeln)

---------------------------------------------------------------------

*Mainhöhenweg (mainspacken mal anders)*

Von Hanau nach Großheubach - von Großheubach über Mömlingen, Schaafheim zurück nach Hanau

Start-Daten: 10.10.2009 / 09:29 Uhr / Druckhaus Hanau-Steinheim 

ca. 160 KM

ca. 1750 HM

Anmeldungen im LMB.

Ich freue mich über jede/n Mitfahrer/in.


----------



## x-rossi (4. Oktober 2009)

hi Bikeholic,

wie gehts denn mittlerweile chaotenkind?


----------



## MAMOARMIN (4. Oktober 2009)

SERvus..
danke für das Angebot..leider hat michs die Gesundheit ein wenig zurückgeschmissen..leichte Erkältung und meine kack achillesferse macht Ärger..ich versteh das nicht..hatte jetzt extra den Laufumfang reduziert..aber mein Übergewicht scheint irgendwie immer im Weg zu sein..kotzt mich schon an...
Untrainiert bin ich nicht, aber auch realistisch genug..wenn ihr vom gewicht her keine 88 kg wie ich wiegt, bei 1.75..dann wird das für mich hart euch zu folgen am Berg..da arbeite ich auch drann aber gut ding brauch halt weil...muss mal schauen wie ich mich vor dem nächsten Termin fühle und wie ich mich erhole diese Woche..
Danke für das Angebot, zurückfahren geht ja immer, grins..


----------



## Bikeholic (4. Oktober 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> hi Bikeholic,
> 
> wie gehts denn mittlerweile chaotenkind?


Hi, danke der Nachfrage. Sie ist noch immer von Schmerzen geplagt und die Bewegungsfähigkeit der Hand ist auch noch immer stark eingeschränkt. Sie hat auch wenn sie es sich nicht anmerken lässt, ganz ordentlich zu knapsen und hangelt sich von einer Schmerzmitteldosis zur nächsten.  Was macht Deine Gesundheit?

Im Übrigen, hast Du Siams Vergleich der Tesla mit der Dx gesehen? Ich war dabei und fand die Dx hat sich ganz gut geschlagen. Passable Lampe für kleines Geld.


----------



## x-rossi (4. Oktober 2009)

dann mal weiterhin gute besserung! 

bei mir siehts nun endgültig so aus, dass die schulter ohne eingriff in der bewegung eingeschränkt bleibt. im arbeitsleben habe ich mit dieser einschränkung enorme probleme, da ich viel über schulterhöhe arbeiten muss und die gesamte rechte seite der rückenmuskulatur, nacken, schultergürtel, unterer rücken, die mangelnde beweglichkeit ausgleichen muss - und anfängt zu schmerzen.

beim biken habe ich allerdings keine probleme, weil der arm nur nach unten abstützende funktion hat. ich dürfte aber auch nicht mehr über den lenker oder sonstwie absteigen, weil die reflexbewegung oder ein erneuter sturz auf den nach vorne, zur seite oder oben gestreckten arm eine katastrophe wäre.

deswegen bin ich jetzt beim downhill auch immer der letzte


----------



## Erdi01 (4. Oktober 2009)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Habe den zweiten Versuch ins LMB eingestellt! Bist Du dabei?
> (ggfl. könnten wir auch eine andere Runde radeln)
> 
> .


... mal abwarten was die Wetterfrösche zum WE sagen 

Gestern war's Wetter so prima, dass ich mich bei Rimhorn aus der Dtz-Renner-Gruppe ausgeklinkt habe und noch tiefer, weiter, höher in den ODW abgetaucht bin. War nicht geplant und entsprechend hatte ich nix zu beißen dabei. War aber kein Problem die Äpfel im Odenwald sind köstlich  und ein Friedhof zum Wasser tanken hatt eh jedes Dorf.

Heute dann nochmal mit Lupo ein bisschen X+Q geradelt.


----------



## Bikeholic (5. Oktober 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> dann mal weiterhin gute besserung!
> 
> bei mir siehts nun endgültig so aus, dass die schulter ohne eingriff in der bewegung eingeschränkt bleibt. im arbeitsleben habe ich mit dieser einschränkung enorme probleme, da ich viel über schulterhöhe arbeiten muss und die gesamte rechte seite der rückenmuskulatur, nacken, schultergürtel, unterer rücken, die mangelnde beweglichkeit ausgleichen muss - und anfängt zu schmerzen.
> 
> ...



Danke für die Besserungswünsche an Chaotenkind. Werde sie ausrichten!

Beim Downhill der Letzte zu sein ist zwar weniger reizvoll , doch wichtiger ists das Du keinen weiteren Salto drehst! Willst Du die Schulter opperieren lassen, wenns solche Probleme mit der Arbeit gibt?  



Erdi01 schrieb:


> ... mal abwarten was die Wetterfrösche zum WE sagen



Ist schon klar! Wenn es regnet fahre auch ich nicht. Also lass uns mal das Beste hoffen.


----------



## x-rossi (5. Oktober 2009)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Willst Du die Schulter opperieren lassen, wenns solche Probleme mit der Arbeit gibt?


am 19.10. wird die schulter unter vollnarkose arthroskopiert und dabei eventuelle schäden korrigiert. laut röntgen- und mrt-bildern war ja alles ok. ist ne seltsame situation für mich. ich hoffe, dass das schultergelenk danach nach einer weile wieder voll mobil sein wird. wegen der arbeit alleine mache ich das nicht. die schulter nervt auch im alltag hier und da. vor allem beim an- und ausziehen, duschen und ... anderen privaten sachen


----------



## BlackTrek (6. Oktober 2009)

Falls sich noch jemand an mich erinnert: Ich dachte, ich sag hier mal wieder Hallo.

Eure alte REisebärin vom Dienst hat sich mal wieder einen Tag Bikepark gegönnt. Leider lässt doch Kondition und teilweise auch Motorik immernoch etwas zu wünschen übrig, aber hier mal zu fahren, war schon klasse:








Vielleicht lerne ich das mit den Sprüngen ja noch...


----------



## Lupo (7. Oktober 2009)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Falls sich noch jemand an mich erinnert: Ich dachte, ich sag hier mal wieder Hallo.



natürlich erinner ich mich noch die frage ist, ob mich selbst hier noch einer kennt

schöne urlaubsgegend übrigens, da wär ich auch gern mal. aber bei den ganzen liften die man da sieht bleibt die kondition wohl leider auf der strecke

schönen urlaub noch,
wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (7. Oktober 2009)

Lupo schrieb:


> natürlich erinner ich mich noch die frage ist, ob mich selbst hier noch einer kennt
> 
> schöne urlaubsgegend übrigens, da wär ich auch gern mal. aber bei den ganzen liften die man da sieht bleibt die kondition wohl leider auf der strecke


Hey Lupo,

man kann in Whistler auch wunderbar klassisches Trail-Biking machen.

Hier mal ein paar Beweisfotos:


----------



## MAMOARMIN (7. Oktober 2009)

Servus,
also dann erstmal gute Besserung für die Schulter..
ich habe gestern meinen Infekt weggerannt, also mal so schnell wie es geht 8 km gelaufen...infekt besser bis weg, aber achillessehne ziept..
kotzt mich echt an..
um 19.30 geht es ins schwimmbad, techniktraining usw...morgen dann nen bisse bike im studio oder spinning..
ich muss leider das laufen weglassen und mehr fahrrad fahren, aber die zeit ist da mein Feind...ich habe unter der Woche nicht wirklich die Zeit für ewig langes grundlagentraining..und wenn ich mir zum ziel setze bei euch mal mitzufahren.muss ich irgendwie noch 10 kg abnehmen...
als dann...


----------



## Lupo (7. Oktober 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> ...
> Hier mal ein paar Beweisfotos:
> 
> 
> ...



...schön zu lesen dass es auch noch gegenden gibt wo die behörden noch mit gesundem menschenverstand gesegnet sind

will auch da hin


----------



## sipaq (7. Oktober 2009)

Lupo schrieb:


> ...schön zu lesen dass es auch noch gegenden gibt wo die behörden noch mit gesundem menschenverstand gesegnet sind
> 
> will auch da hin


Yep, wie man auf den beiden anderen Bildern sehen kann, sind die Trails da mit großem Aufwand und können in die Natur gebaut worden. Auch kleine Northshores gibts da immer wieder. War wirklich klasse. Ich konnte leider letzten Sommer, da nur einen halben Tag fahren. Falls ich da nochmal hinkomme, bike ich auf jeden Fall mehr dort.


----------



## Andreas (8. Oktober 2009)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Falls sich noch jemand an mich erinnert: Ich dachte, ich sag hier mal wieder Hallo.



Hallo Sonja,

ich hoffe Du kommst auch wieder zurück und machst es nicht so wie viele am Whistler die im Wald leben, den ganzen Tag biken und als einzigsten Luxus eine  Jahreskarte für's Schwimmbad besitzen. 

Viel Spass noch


----------



## BlackTrek (9. Oktober 2009)

Ach wie schön, dass hier doch noch ein paar bekannte Gesichter sind!
Ist ja auch meine eigene Schuld, dass ich viele hier nicht mehr kenne, wenn ich mich nicht mehr blicken lasse. Allerdings bin ich mittlerweile von einer Form, hier an Touren teilzunehmen weit entfernt.

In Whistler war ich nur einen Tag. Der Bikepark dort ist toll und die ganze Gegend traumhaft schön. Da muss ich nochmal hin!

Aber auch ein Tag im Bikepark zeigt, dass meine Kondition stark zu wünschen übrig lässt.

Wie sieht´s denn dieses Jahr mit Winterpokal aus? Wird es ein Eisbären-Team geben? Oder zwei? Oder drei?


----------



## Sakir (10. Oktober 2009)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Ach wie schön, dass hier doch noch ein paar bekannte Gesichter sind!


ja klar sind hie rnoch ein paar Leute die dich kennen, auch wenn es nur ab und zu Leser sind ))



BlackTrek schrieb:


> Wie sieht´s denn dieses Jahr mit Winterpokal aus? Wird es ein Eisbären-Team geben? Oder zwei? Oder drei?


bei einem Team wäre ich auch dabei... versuche es zumindest ^^

wie schuat es denn aus, das wir mal wieder eine Runde drehen ?
Hohe Strasse oder sowas....

P.S. danke dir ))

Michael


----------



## Erdi01 (10. Oktober 2009)

Bei dem Wetter heut kann man(n) sich ja nur um den Nachwuchs kümmern  Meiner fängt langsam an zu laufen ...


----------



## Bikeholic (10. Oktober 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Bei dem Wetter heut kann man(n) sich ja nur um den Nachwuchs kümmern  Meiner fängt langsam an zu laufen ...


 
Guter Bikepapa! Kaum hat das Kleine Räder, schon darf es wieder hoch ins Warme!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (10. Oktober 2009)

@erdi:

Hübsch, hübsch! Und ganz der Papa!


----------



## BlackTrek (11. Oktober 2009)

Sakir schrieb:


> bei einem Team wäre ich auch dabei... versuche es zumindest ^^


Na denn! "Eisbären I" ist angelegt. 



Sakir schrieb:


> wie schuat es denn aus, das wir mal wieder eine Runde drehen ?
> Hohe Strasse oder sowas....


Wenn extreme Langsamkeit und <3h Fahrzeit kein Problem darstellt, dann gerne! Wie wär´s mit nächsten Sonntag, wenn´s Wetter passt?


----------



## Sakir (13. Oktober 2009)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Na denn! "Eisbären I" ist angelegt.
> 
> 
> Wenn extreme Langsamkeit und <3h Fahrzeit kein Problem darstellt, dann gerne! Wie wär´s mit nächsten Sonntag, wenn´s Wetter passt?



klar, gerne doch... müssen wir mal festhalten, auf dem Rad bin ich sowieso...

Eisbärchen... ähh... Eisbären I ist super ^^


Grüße


----------



## loti (14. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
ich melde mich auch mal wieder. Nach vielen Radtouren seit April in  ganz Europa (Spanien, Portugal, Frankreich, Schweiz, Rumänien) bin ich jetzt erst mal wieder hier und kann Tourenangebote machen:
So. 18.10. Trailtour von Dreieich zum Otzberg und zurück (ca. 80 km, 1000 hm), Start: 11 Uhr am Lindenplatz in Dreieich-Sprendlingen, Essenpause in Reinheim, Rückkehr ca. 17 Uhr 
Jeden Mittwoch um 18 Uhr 30 Night-Ride ( 40 km, ca. 2 Std.)
Start: Lindenplatz Sprendlingen
Und beim Winterpokal mache ich natürlich auch wieder mit. 
Liebe Grüße
loti


----------



## BlackTrek (14. Oktober 2009)

loti schrieb:


> Und beim Winterpokal mache ich natürlich auch wieder mit.




Und ich sollte meine Trägheit überwinden und mal an dem ein oder anderen Nightride teilnehmen. Bei Start in Sprendlingen muss ich nur morgens  dran denken, das Bike ins Auto zu werfen. Und ich muss abends rechtzeitig aus dem Office finden...

@Erdi: Gibt´s auch wieder ´ne Rush-Hour?


----------



## Erdi01 (15. Oktober 2009)

loti schrieb:


> So. 18.10. Trailtour von Dreieich zum Otzberg und zurück (ca. 80 km, 1000 hm), Start: 11 Uhr am Lindenplatz in Dreieich-Sprendlingen, Essenpause in Reinheim, Rückkehr ca. 17 Uhr
> loti


Ah ja, ich denke da bin ich dabei 



BlackTrek schrieb:


> @Erdi: Gibt´s auch wieder ´ne Rush-Hour?


Mangels Interesse eher nicht. Was aber nicht heist, dass man sich nicht mal für die ein oder andere Runde verabreden könnte 

Beim Wipoka bin ich auch wieder dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (15. Oktober 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Beim Wipoka bin ich auch wieder dabei.



Denke ich mache auch mit! Wäre das erste mal für mich. 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

@rossi: Viel Erflog bei der Op.


----------



## x-rossi (15. Oktober 2009)

wenn man die dinge nicht selber in die hand nimmt 

schon die ganze woche habe ich leicht panik, oder was auch immer dieses bauchgefühl ausdrücken möchte, vor der gelenkspiegelung. und aus lauter verzweiflung habe ich mich mal wieder ans türreck gehangen. was waren das für schmerzen. geflennt hab ich. dann habe ich angefangen leichte dips zu trainieren, auch über die schmerzgrenze hinweg. was hab ich da gejault und geflennt. liegestützen wollt ich machen, wobei die rechte seite der muskulatur - bizeps, vorderer schultermuskel, brustmuskel -  total verkümmert sind. und da ich den arm ja nicht komplett nach hinten bewegen kann, wurden die schmerzen immer dann am größten, je näher ich mit dem körper zum boden kam. schmerzen ohne ende.

alles in allem vermute ich nun, dass der oberarmkopf mit dem coracroid prozess kolidiert ist (die delle kann man auf dem mrt-bild wunderbar erkennen) und dabei auch die bizepssehne in mitleidenschaft gezogen wurde (kann man auf dem mrt ebenfalls wunderbar sehen). von 24 verschiedenen arten von schulterverletzungen also eine noch relativ harmlose variante, die aber nicht so schnell verheilt. vor allem ist das umliegende gewebe schön steif und verkürzt nach mittlerweile 4 monaten.

und diese ganze recherche nur, weil ich nicht auf den op-tisch möchte 

ja, und es klappt. jeden tag ein bisschen besser. nach nur drei tagen kann ich mir einigermaßen wieder hosen anziehen, komme gut in shirts und pullis rein und kann mir jacken und hemden wieder ohne die ganz komischen verrenkungen ausziehen.

und was bin ich froh, dass ich wieder mehr und mehr mit rechts machen kann. ich hab mich ja schon beinahe komplett auf links umgeschult, was über schulter- und kopfhöhe gewesen ist. 

also was die nach 4 monaten noch arthroskopieren wollen, das können die dann meinetwegen auch noch nach 5 oder 6 monaten machen, wenns dann immer noch nicht ok sein sollte. und falls definitiv was gemacht werden müsste, dann lass ich das in frankfurt in der sportklinik noch mal untersuchen.

aber solange ich das problem noch selber auf die latte bekomme, lass ich keinen an meine schulter ran. und wenn es noch 2 monate dauert, bis alles beim alten ist, mir egal. 

egal wo ich war, physio, orthopäde, unfallarzt, radiologie, die haben alle irgendwas erzählt, aber nix, was die sache auf den punkt gebracht hätte. vor allem war mir sehr verdächtig dass die bilder der mrt bis auf die weiter oben genannten 2 unregelmäßigkeiten vollkommen ok waren, der schulterorthopäde aber unbedingt das gelenk spiegeln wollte. so richtig auf den punkt gebracht hat er aber auch nix, nur irgendwie wischi-waschi. also ich bin ja kein arzt, aber wenn mir da was wischi-waschi vorkommt ...

mal so nebenbei, auf der suche nach knochenkallus (ne andere komplexe geschichte, die möglicherweise mit der schulter zu tun hat), bin ich auf ein tolles bild gestoßen welches verdeutlicht, warum ein knochen niemals oder kaum ein zweites mal an der selben stelle bricht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









fazit: dann hoffe ich mal, dass ich mich richtig entschieden habe, gegen die spiegelung. und keinen scheiss da oben verzapft habe


----------



## BlackTrek (16. Oktober 2009)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Denke ich mache auch mit! Wäre das erste mal für mich.


Im Eisbären-Team sind noch zwei Plätze zu vergeben! Du bist herzlich eingeladen.


----------



## RedRum05 (16. Oktober 2009)

Wollte mich nur mal kurz melden und sagen, dass ich auch wieder beim WiPoka dabei wäre. Teilt mich einfach ein und ich meld mich an. Hoffe dass ich demnächst mal wieder mitfahren kann. Buchmesse ist ja bald vorbei.

Ansonsten fahrt fleissig


----------



## Chaotenkind (17. Oktober 2009)

Hallo, wenn mir der Doc am 26. die Freigabe erteilt, dass ich wieder aufs Rad steigen darf, würde ich auch gerne beim Winterpokal mitmachen.

Wie wäre es mit Team: Aua-Eisbären.

@rossi: mach bloß nicht mehr kaputt als es schon ist.
Das mit der verkümerten Muskulatur ist schon elend. Hab gestern mal Liegestützchen versucht, also mit auf dem Boden aufgelegten Unterarmen, damit keine Belastung auf dem Gelenk ist. Sind zwar nur ein paar Zentimeter, aber besser als nix. Aber bis ich mich wieder am Türrahmen hochziehen kann, wirds dauern. Der rechte Arm und die Schulter sind sowas von dünn geworden. Heul....


----------



## Adrenalino (17. Oktober 2009)

Herrjeh, ist ja fast en Lazarett-Thread hier 

@x-rossi
Irgendwo her kenn ich das. 2003, als ich so Probleme mit meinem Knie hatte wollten 5 Orthopäden operieren - und jeder was anderes 
Der 6te Orthopäde hat dann das eigentliche Problem erkannt und es mit konservativen Mitteln in den Griff bekommen.

Und als ich dieses Jahr die Sehnenprobleme im rechten Bein hatte hats auch gut 2 Monate gebraucht bis endlich die Ursache raus war, das hatte was von Nadel im Heuhaufen.....

Wenn du einen richtig guten Orthopäden nochmal fragen willst dann schick mir ne PN. Mein Orthopäde ist selbst Sportler und einer der besten seines Fachs.

@chaotenkind
Auch dir weiter gute Besserung


----------



## x-rossi (17. Oktober 2009)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit Team: Aua-Eisbären.








wieviele können eigentlich ins team? 4 waren das, wenn ich nicht irre? am 1. november fängt bei mir die saison wieder an, allerdings erst mal 4 wochen fitnesstudio + indoor-radeln. 

@ ghost: für uns heißt das aber trotzdem, ab 1. november alle 14 tage für 1-2 tage morgens raus.



Chaotenkind schrieb:


> @rossi: mach bloß nicht mehr kaputt als es schon ist.
> Das mit der verkümerten Muskulatur ist schon elend. Hab gestern mal Liegestützchen versucht, also mit auf dem Boden aufgelegten Unterarmen, damit keine Belastung auf dem Gelenk ist. Sind zwar nur ein paar Zentimeter, aber besser als nix. Aber bis ich mich wieder am Türrahmen hochziehen kann, wirds dauern. Der rechte Arm und die Schulter sind sowas von dünn geworden. Heul....


kaputt machen werde ich da nichts, der schmerz ist ja nur dieser grenzschmerz, über den ich immer ein bisschen mehr hinuas muss. stell dir das vor wie normale dehnübungen die böse ziehen. bei einer verletzten sehne komm dann noch ein wenig schmerz dazu. alles in allem denk ich mittlerweile aber so, dass das "signal schmerz" einen botenstoff aktiviert, der die körpereigene werkstatt auf den plan ruft. wo nix weh tut, muss nicht repariert werden, oder halt nur doppelt so langsam  

no pain, no gain! und dir alles gute, chaotenkind! 



Adrenalino schrieb:


> Irgendwo her kenn ich das. 2003, als ich so Probleme mit meinem Knie hatte wollten 5 Orthopäden operieren - und jeder was anderes
> Der 6te Orthopäde hat dann das eigentliche Problem erkannt und es mit konservativen Mitteln in den Griff bekommen.
> 
> Und als ich dieses Jahr die Sehnenprobleme im rechten Bein hatte hats auch gut 2 Monate gebraucht bis endlich die Ursache raus war, das hatte was von Nadel im Heuhaufen.....
> ...


6 othopäden hast du aktiviert?  ich bin so erzogen worden, das wissen und die meinungen von studierten menschen nicht in frage zu stellen und alles über mich ergehen zu lassen, was derenseits über mich entschieden wird.

2009 hab ich aber so viele negativbeispiele erlebt, wie ich das nicht erwartet hätte  hat mir die augen ganz weit geöffnet. ärzte sind auch nur menschen, langweilen sich mitunter schon auf einem höheren niveau und altern zusammen mit ihrem wissen von anno dazumal. 

so verkehrt finde ich es nun auch nicht, wenn hier und da mal im forum wer nach "ähnlichen erfahrung" fragt, statt gleich zum arzt zu rennen. auch wenn viele im ibc maulen, man solle doch lieber zum arzt gehen. klar soll man das, aber ab und zu stößt man dann doch auf ärzte die innerlich mit den schultern zucken und statt sich die blöße zu geben dem patienten gegenüber ehrlich zu sein, dass sie keinen rat wissen ...

wenn mir auch nur einer der ärzte von beginn an gesagt hätte "bub, ne schulter kann je nach art der verletzung bis zu 6 monaten dauern", dann hätte ich wenigstens einen konkreten zeitraum gehabt. stattdessen gabs von allen nur schulterzucken + angebot zur metzgerei. 

so. und nun bitte wieder die lustigen sachen hier schreiben


----------



## Google (17. Oktober 2009)

HÄ± allerseÄ±ts

kurze Gruesse aus der TuerkeÄ±. BeÄ± konstanter taeglÄ±cher Hoechsttemperatur von 29 C kann Ä±ch kaum glauben wÄ±e schnell kalt es Ä±n Deutschland geworden Ä±st. KeÄ±n Wunder sprÄ±cht man hÄ±er vom WÄ±nterpokal: ErdÄ± bÄ±keholÄ±c und chaotenkÄ±nd etc. pp. Wenn Ihr eÄ±n Team macht waere Ä±ch gerne dabeÄ± 

MÄ±t BÄ±ken Ä±st nÄ±cht vÄ±el. DÄ±e dreÄ± Hausraeder sÄ±nd hÄ±er Ä±n eÄ±nem katastrophalen Zustand da setz Ä±ch mÄ±ch nÄ±cht drauf  Wenn Ä±ch zurÃ¼ck komm hab Ä±ch dann mehr oder wenÄ±ger eÄ±ne vÄ±erwoechÄ±ge Sport und BÄ±kepause hÄ±nter mÄ±r (aber dafÃ¼r eÄ±n paar Kg mehr ). Watt solls hab derzeÄ±t eh keÄ±nen Bock hoffe aber dass er wÄ±eder zum WP kommt und wenns eÄ±n ZÄ±el fÃ¼rs FrÃ¼hjahr gÄ±bt.

Allen Schmerzgeplagten wÃ¼nsch Ä±ch alles Gute fÃ¼rs weÄ±tere Genesen. Lasst Euch nÄ±cht unterkrÄ±egen 

BÄ±s kommendes WE da bÄ±n Ä±ch wÄ±eder Ä±m kalten Deutschland 

GrÃ¼sse

Frank


----------



## loti (18. Oktober 2009)

So da hatten wir fünf bei schönem Wetter eine angenehme Tour zum Otzberg.
Ich lade mal einige Bilder hier hoch, damit vielleicht noch mehr Lust bekommen mal mitzufahren.
loti
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/3/3/2/3/6/_/large/IMG_2655_edited.JPG
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/3/3/2/3/6/_/large/IMG_2640_edited.JPG
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/3/3/2/3/6/_/large/IMG_2634_edited.JPG
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/3/3/2/3/6/_/large/IMG_2633_edited.JPG
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/3/3/2/3/6/_/large/IMG_2648_edited.JPG


----------



## Erdi01 (19. Oktober 2009)

... ja und noch erwähnenswert, der Italiener in Reinheim (?!) mit lecker Pizza und Pasta. Dafür habe ich mich auch bei herbstlichen 7 Grad durchs nasse Laub, Matsch und Modder 94 KM und zu allem Überfluß auch noch 750 Meter in die Höhe geschraubt 

Und denk bitte an die Zypern Infos.

GN8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HelixBonus (19. Oktober 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> @ ghost: für uns heißt das aber trotzdem, ab 1. november alle 14 tage für 1-2 tage morgens raus.



Alles klar, so lange mach ich auch noch "Winterpause"!  
Aber gekniffen wird net - is klar, ne!? 

Wann berufen wir eigentlich mal wieder den Hafen2 Stammtisch ein um den Winter zu planen? Faker ist ja auch zurück und hat viel zu erzählen...


----------



## theobviousfaker (19. Oktober 2009)

Wie wärs wie immer Dienstag (also morgen) Abend? Heute Abend bin ich verplant..

melde mich hiermit auch offiziell zurück  Das MTB muss aber ein wenig pausieren, da die Uni schon letzte Woche angefangen hab und ich also ein wenig aufzuholen habe.. außerdem, eine Woche jeden Tag Singletrails prügeln, da darf man auch mal pausieren 

AChja und wo wir schon bei den ganzen Invalidengeschichten sind: Durch teilweise über eine Stunde lang mit dem Bike auf dem Rücken über Felsen steil bergauf tragen/klettern gehts meinem Rücken viel besser... ich hab wohl doch "nur" eine extreme Muskelverkürzung in den Beinen.


----------



## HelixBonus (19. Oktober 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Wie wärs wie immer Dienstag (also morgen) Abend? Heute Abend bin ich verplant..
> 
> AChja und wo wir schon bei den ganzen Invalidengeschichten sind: Durch teilweise über eine Stunde lang mit dem Bike auf dem Rücken über Felsen steil bergauf tragen/klettern gehts meinem Rücken viel besser... ich hab wohl doch "nur" eine extreme Muskelverkürzung in den Beinen.



Gut zu hören! 

Alles klar, morgen steht. Bin ab 20 Uhr vor Ort.


----------



## x-rossi (19. Oktober 2009)

ghost48 schrieb:


> Alles klar, morgen steht. Bin ab 20 Uhr vor Ort.


stammtisch meinerseits eigentlich nur freitags ab 19:00 möglich. 

p.s. die bumm ixon iq speed ist ne top stvo leuchte und genau das, wonach ich gesucht hatte. kennt ihr das gute gefühl nach einem perfekten kauf ohne probleme?


----------



## theobviousfaker (19. Oktober 2009)

Na von mir aus machen wir Freitag noch nen Stammtisch  Also ich bin morgen 20 Uhr dann auch im Hafen2.

Falls kurzentschlossene noch vorbeikommen wollen sollten, hier ist das Hafen2 zu finden.

@rossi-kauf: Soll vorkommen


----------



## HelixBonus (19. Oktober 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Na von mir aus machen wir Freitag noch nen Stammtisch  Also ich bin morgen 20 Uhr dann auch im Hafen2.
> 
> Falls kurzentschlossene noch vorbeikommen wollen sollten, hier ist das Hafen2 zu finden.



Freitach geht bei mir wieder nicht, da dreht mein Weibchen durch...

@Faker
Morgen steht!


----------



## IronShit (20. Oktober 2009)

auch ich möchte mich aus dem "Urlaub" zurück melden... war natürlich alles harte Arbeit, down under... 
bin jetzt ne woche zurück und habe meinen jet lag so langsam verarbeitet.

@faker&ghost: falls es heut abend zeitlich passt werde ich aufm heimweg von ffm auf jeden fall mal auf nen feierabenbier vorbei schauen...

cu
m!


----------



## Ti-Racer (22. Oktober 2009)

Hey Leute,

Komme auch aus Hanau Steinheim und kann mich jetzt wieder zurückmelden.
Hatte vorher ein gutes Ghost Bike welches mir aber geklaut wurde. Jetzt hab ich mir ein Enduro von Felt geholt und kann es kaum erwarten wieder auf Touren zu gehen. Weiß die Session ist ist ja rum sehe doch das aber noch viele fahren. Bin zwar 23 aber für jeden Spaß zu haben. Wäre nett wenn ihr mal was plant die nächste Zeit mal bescheid zu geben.
Mfg Michi


----------



## IronShit (22. Oktober 2009)

wie siehts bei euch aus am kommenden Wochenende???

Ich hätte auf jeden Fall Lust mal wieder nen etwas längeren Ausflug zu Unternehmen, dabei würde ich mehr auf KM-fressen , als auf technisch anspruchsvolle Passagen setzen...

daher zwei Vorschläge:
*1. BED-Tour* (Birkenhainer, Eselsweg und Dr.Degen Weg) rund 120km die Runde
*2. Vulkanradweg* von Hu nach Lauterbach, ebenfalls 120km, Rückfahrt mit dem Zug von Lauterbach, halt nur Radweg

Termin: 
*Samstag 24.10. oder Sontag 25.10. *
*Start 10 Uhr *am Schloss Philippsruh (HU Kesselstadt)

@Michi: ist vielleicht nicht 100%ig Enduro geeignet, bist aber trotzdem herzlich eingeladen mit zu kommen, auch wenn du "23 bist"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Racer (22. Oktober 2009)

@ IronShit Danke für die Einladung. Gut das Endurobike hab ich erst jetzt neu weil ich das richtig erstmal lernen will, anspruchsvolle Trails zu fahren.
Sprich für den Anfang ist es eh besser mal ordentlich Kondition aufzubauen.
Da kommt mir dein Angebot recht. Sonntag hätte ich frei und 2 Wochen Urlaub *freu*
Aber 160km..... mein Höchstes war 60km bis jetzt... Mit dem Zug heimwärts ist ne gute Idee. Also wenns nicht ganz so ne Mördertour wird bin ich gern dabei...

Wer würde noch kommen ?


----------



## Bikeholic (22. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen, auch ich werde am Wochenende eine kleine Runde drehen. Wie sich meine Pläne entwickelt haben, wird die Zeit wohl kaum für eine größere Tour reichen, aber eine 3-5h Runde sollte Samstag drin sein. Falls sich jemand anschließen mag, gerne!? Startzeit wäre ca. 9:30 - 10:00 Uhr. Touren-Charakter: Hin und her, rauf und runter ca.60-90Km / >1000Hm ab Steinheim.


----------



## IronShit (23. Oktober 2009)

@bikeholic: wenn du dich für die längere Variante entscheidest (5h) bin ich dabei.

Ansonsten fahr ich die BED (/DEB) Runde.
Start morgen um 10 am Schloss Philippsruhe, falls noch jemand mit will.

@Michi: Sontag wird dann nix, aber wenn du Urlaub hast lass uns doch mal unter der Woche fahren. Do und Fr passen bei mir meist ganz gut..


----------



## Bikeholic (23. Oktober 2009)

IronShit schrieb:


> @bikeholic: wenn du dich für die längere Variante entscheidest (5h) bin ich dabei.



@IronShit: Bist gerne eingeladen Dich anzuschließen.  Ob kurz oder lang, dass kommt morgen bei mir ganz aufs Wetter an! Doch grundsätzlich  strebe auch ich die 5h Variante an. Können uns ja morgen früh noch mal kurzschließen. 

@Erdi: Was ist mit Dir?


----------



## Erdi01 (23. Oktober 2009)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> @Erdi: Was ist mit Dir?



Ich habe auch vor zu fahren, aber plant nicht mit mir. Werde am WE spontan nach Wetterlage und Zeit starten. Allen viel Spaß!

Gruß
Volker


----------



## wissefux (24. Oktober 2009)

in memory


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedRum05 (24. Oktober 2009)

Eisbären II

Irgendwie lassen die Anmeldungen zum diesjährigen WP auf sich warten?!
Ich bin wieder von der Messe zurück und da ich hoffe, dass wieder zwei Teams zusammen kommen - Team 2 ist schon mal gegründet. Ausserdem ist das Team für jemand ganz besonderen...


----------



## RedRum05 (24. Oktober 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> in memory



âº Jens Â 24.10.2008 â​


----------



## SteelManni (25. Oktober 2009)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> âº Jens Â 24.10.2008 â​



Hallo EisbÃ¤ren...

vielleicht erinnert sich der ein oder andere an mich...?

Ich war letztes Jahr auch im Team von Jens...
und wÃ¼rde auch dieses Jahr wieder fÃ¼r Ihn fahren.....
wenn Ihr mich wollt...?

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe aus Kahl
SteelManni


----------



## RedRum05 (25. Oktober 2009)

SteelManni schrieb:


> Ich war letztes Jahr auch im Team von Jens...
> und würde auch dieses Jahr wieder für Ihn fahren.....
> wenn Ihr mich wollt...?



Schon bestätigt. Freut mich...


----------



## karsten13 (25. Oktober 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> in memory



Danke! War am WE offline und hab gehofft, dass sonst jemand dran denkt ...

@Red: Mit dem WP halt ich's wie im letzten Jahr --> keine Teilnahme.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Google (26. Oktober 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> und hab gehofft, dass sonst jemand dran denkt ....


 Da hat sicher jeder dran gedacht ....jeder auf seine Weise


----------



## Google (26. Oktober 2009)

Ich wollte morgen mal wieder gemütlich am Main langspacken. Die Spackingsaison hat ja schon begonnen.... Hat jemand Interesse auf ein gemeinsames Spacking? So machts ja mehr Spass  Ich könnte *ab *17:00 Uhr. Gerne aber auch ein bisserl später.

Ansonsten muß ich mein MP3 Player strapazieren.

Grüße

Google


----------



## theobviousfaker (26. Oktober 2009)

Ich würd tatsächlich gern mal wieder mit dir spacken  aber Dienstag passt bei mir leider nicht. Klappt demnächst bestimmt mal!


----------



## Google (26. Oktober 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> aber Dienstag passt bei mir leider nicht.


Am Donnerstag (kleine Unsicherheit besteht noch) hab ich wieder vor zu spacken. Ich möchte dann aber vom Mainradweg entweder die Rückersbacher oder das lange Elend hoch und dann wieder zurück. Vielleicht haste ja da Zeit.

Jetzt ist eh wieder die Zeit der gemütlichen Ausfahrten angesagt. Erst mal muß ich ein paar Eingewöhnungstouren nach vierwöchiger Radabstinenz machen aber die Grundlagentouren bleiben und die Geländetouren werden um einiges langsamer gestaltet als zuletzt. In der Herbst/Winter steh ich net so auf Powertouren. Aber lange Grundlagentouren sind wieder geplant.....auf die Trails by Night freu ich mich auch schon. Ist es doch mal wieder eine ganz andere Sache die Trails im Dunklen abzufahren.

Hier mal der Eintrag für Morgen. Vielleicht findet sich ja noch einer.

*Mainspacking*​
Grüße

Google


----------



## Bikeholic (26. Oktober 2009)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Im Eisbären-Team sind noch zwei Plätze zu vergeben! Du bist herzlich eingeladen.


Besten Dank fürs Angebot.  Im Augenblick verändern sich gerade meine Arbeitsbedingungen massiv, so das ich vermutlich wochenweise bedingt durch Dienstreisen, kaum zum Radeln kommen werde. :kotz:
... ich mag Eure Bilanz durch meine Situation nicht herunterwirtschaften und habe mich deshalb bislang nicht eingetragen. Werde es wohl bis auf weiteres auch so belassen. Macht einfach keinen taug mich einzutragen, wenn ich bestenfalls noch am Wochenende, falls das Wetter mitspielt, zum Radeln komme.

Bikeholic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (27. Oktober 2009)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Besten Dank fürs Angebot.  Im Augenblick verändern sich gerade meine Arbeitsbedingungen massiv, so das ich vermutlich wochenweise bedingt durch Dienstreisen, kaum zum Radeln kommen werde. :kotz:


Echt schade  Einer der noch wenigen Aktiven. Bald ist hier gar nix mehr los mit biken. 

*Ein Aufbäumen!:*
Ich werde voraussichtlich auch Donnerstag unterwegs sein. Mitfahrer sind herzlich willkommen, die Uhrzeit darf gerne noch um ne halbe Stunde verschoben werden.

*Mainspacking zur Rückersbacher und zurück​*
*Eine Anfrage zum WE:*

Hat wer am Sonntag Bock auf eine *lockere* Geländetour? Startzeit irgendwann zwischen 11:00 - 13:00 Uhr, max. 3 Stunden Fahrzeit mit kleiner Kuchenpause im NFH falls noch Zeit vorhanden ist (ist abhängig von der Startzeit. Jedenfalls möchte ich spätestens gegen 16:30/17:00 Uhr zurück sein)

Grüße

Google


----------



## Ti-Racer (27. Oktober 2009)

Hey google. Bei der Abendfahrt würde ich schon gerne mitfahren nur fehlt mir noch ordentliches Licht. Aber bei der Geländetour hatte ich Bock mit zu fahren. Wo solls denn lang gehen ?

Gruß Michi

@IronShit Also ich hab jetzt Urlaub. Hast du Lust am Donnerstag oder Freitag ne kleine Tour zu machen?
Denk aber bitte drann das ich erst jetzt wider eingestiegen bin ;-)

Gruß Michi


----------



## Google (28. Oktober 2009)

Ti-Racer schrieb:


> Aber bei der Geländetour hatte ich Bock mit zu fahren. Wo solls denn lang gehen ?


Start wäre Druckhaus, dann gehts in den Oberrodenbacher/Alzenauer Wald Barbarossaquelle, Fuchslöcher (Klappermühlchen) und Buchberg.

Da Du ja Enduro fährst, werde ich bemüht sein Runterzus Trails zu fahren. Wie gesagt: Locker(hoch) und evtl. mit ner Kuchenpause  Wäre das was? Wenn ja, sag doch mal ne Startzeit an.


----------



## dandy (28. Oktober 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Echt schade  Einer der noch wenigen Aktiven. Bald ist hier gar nix mehr los mit biken.
> 
> *Ein Aufbäumen!:*
> Ich werde voraussichtlich auch Donnerstag unterwegs sein. Mitfahrer sind herzlich willkommen, die Uhrzeit darf gerne noch um ne halbe Stunde verschoben werden.
> ...



Moin zusammen,

doch doch ... ein paar Aktive gibt es schon noch .

Am Donnerstag werden fohns und ich auch am Main Richtung Kleinostheim fahren. Leider schaffen wir es berufsbedingt nicht, vor 17:45 Uhr am Druckhaus zu sein.

@google: Das wäre etwas mehr als eine halbe Stunde Verschiebung 
BTW: Dir Rückersbacher lässt sich zur Zeit sehr bescheiden runterfahren, da alles neu geschottert wurde.

Grüßle,
dandy


----------



## Google (28. Oktober 2009)

Wie siehts dann aus mit 17:45 Uhr Rückersbacher hoch, langes Elend runter und zurück übern Main?? Und natürlich LOCKER


----------



## theobviousfaker (28. Oktober 2009)

@Google: Gut,dass dus im LMB nochmal erwähnt hast. Ich hab gar kein wirklich geländetaugliches Licht


----------



## dandy (28. Oktober 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Wie siehts dann aus mit 17:45 Uhr Rückersbacher hoch, langes Elend runter und zurück übern Main?? Und natürlich LOCKER



Ich bin da recht flexibel . Dann müssen wir nur noch unseren fohns überzeugen


----------



## Google (28. Oktober 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> @Google: Gut,dass dus im LMB nochmal erwähnt hast. Ich hab gar kein wirklich geländetaugliches Licht


Das brauchst Du am Donnerstag auch nicht.

@[email protected] sagt mir früh genug bescheid falls ihr Euch für die Spacking-Rückersbachkombi entscheidet, damit ich noch die Startzeit im LMB ändern kann.


----------



## Adrenalino (28. Oktober 2009)

Huhu,

evtl. wollte ich am kommenden Sonntag mittag eine traillastige Tour hier im Gebiet fahren : Bischemer/Berger Hang, Vilbeler Wald, Hochstädter Hang, Dörnigheimer Wald......Feld/Waldwege und Asphaltabschnitte sind nicht zu vermeiden.

Aber Achtung! Falls die Tour statt findet, so ist sie *für Fahranfänger nicht geeignet *da es besonders im Vilbeler Wald viel rauf und runter geht und es ein paar tricky Trailpassagen gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Racer (28. Oktober 2009)

Hey Google. 

Super. Aber du brauchst dich wegen dem Enduro nicht nach mir zu richten. 
Brauch erstmal ordentlich Kondition da nehm ich mit was geht ;-)
Mein kleiner Schwager (fährt das selbe Enduro und ist erst 16) würde auch gerne mitfahren wenn es für dich ok ist.
Uhrzeit würde ich jetzt mal vorschlagen um 10 Uhr ?


----------



## theobviousfaker (28. Oktober 2009)

Donnerstags bin ich vorerst leider bis 16 Uhr in der Uni (absolute Pflichtveranstaltung mit Anwesenheitskontrolle) ... wenn ich Glück habe, bin ich das aber in wenigen Wochen schon wieder los und hab dann Donnerstags auf jeden Fall früher Zeit.
Allerdings geht die Uni dieses Semester definitiv vor. Werde also eher meine Grundlagenrunden auf dem Weg zur Uni abspulen (20km einfach).


----------



## IronShit (28. Oktober 2009)

moin allerseits,
hätte auch Bock auf *spacken morgen*...werde das entscheiden, je nachdem ob meine Erkältung, die mich seit dem WE nicht in Ruhe lässt, bis dahin weg is, oder nicht...

@ti-racer: für den fall, dass ich schnell gesunde würde ich vorschlagen, dass wir freitag morgen ne runde drehen, nicht so weit, bruchköbler wald, erlensee, dann nach rodenbach und zurück, so 2h oderso...verlass dich aber erstmal noch nicht drauf...wie gesagt, muss erstmal gesund werden

...also bis die tage...
m!


----------



## Google (28. Oktober 2009)

@faker, Du würdest gerne mit mir spacken aber

1. Du kannst Dienstags nicht
2. Du hast ja gar kein geländetaugliches Licht (sonst wärste mitgefahren muß man vermuten...)
3. Du kannst Donnerstag nicht 
4. Du wirst eher prinzipiell Deine Grundlagenrunden zur Uni abspulen 

*Ha ha haaaaaa...*............................... Oder was muß ich Deinen Zeilen nun entnehmen ???

@Adrenalino, wie gesagt muß ich erst mal wieder reinkommen. Kannste net mal mit mir so ne Runde ab übernächstes WE absprechen? Wäre gerne mal dabei

@Ti-Racer, also wie schon erwähnt irgend ne Zeit zwischen 11-13:00 Uhr weils am Vorabend ziemlich spät bei mir wird. Wäre Sonntag 11:00 Uhr auch Ok ?? Dein kleiner Schwager kann gerne mit, Du hast die Verantwortung. Wegen der Trails schauen wir mal was wir gemeinsam fahren können.Schwieriges gibts da eh weniger...

@Iron, ich werd sehen ob Du da stehst. Falls Du wider Erwarten fahren kannst, schau aber nochmal vorher hir rein, villeicht ändert sie sich ja noch.

@ dandy, fohns, ich bin bis circa 15 :00 Uhr online. Wenn ich bis dahin nichts höre, belasse ich es morgen bei 17:00 Druckhaus

Grüße

Google


----------



## theobviousfaker (28. Oktober 2009)

Google schrieb:


> @faker, Du würdest gerne mit mir spacken aber
> 
> 1. Du kannst Dienstags nicht
> 2. Du hast ja gar kein geländetaugliches Licht (sonst wärste mitgefahren muß man vermuten...)
> ...



Nein, nur, dass ich mehr möchte als ich kann und mein voreiliges Mundwerk wie immer zu viel plappert bevor die Realität in meinem Hirn bewilligt wurde. Sorry, no bad intentions


----------



## Ti-Racer (28. Oktober 2009)

Alles klar dann können wir Sonntag 11Uhr am Druckhaus festhalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (29. Oktober 2009)

Google schrieb:


> @faker, Du würdest gerne mit mir spacken aber
> 
> 1. Du kannst Dienstags nicht
> 2. Du hast ja gar kein geländetaugliches Licht (sonst wärste mitgefahren muß man vermuten...)
> ...



Kein Problem, ich wollte eh in der Vorbereitung für 2010 etwas mehr MTB fahren, mehr Variation reinbringen und da werde ich öfters so ne Tour anbieten!

Die Tour diesen Sonntag steht eh auf sehr wackligen Beinen, wollte es halt mal gepostet haben 

Ich meld mich wieder


----------



## fohns (29. Oktober 2009)

Moin, 

Google, ich würde dann so wie von Dir vorgeschlagen mitfahren.
17.45 Druckhaus?

Viele Grüße an alle, 
Fohns.


----------



## Google (29. Oktober 2009)

Das ist doch klasse, dass man sich wieder mal sieht  17:45 Uhr für heute geht klar. Hier noch mal der korrigiert Last Minute Eintrag:

*Mainspacking zur Rückersbacher​*


theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Nein, nur, dass ich mehr möchte als ich kann und mein voreiliges Mundwerk wie immer zu viel plappert bevor die Realität in meinem Hirn bewilligt wurde. Sorry, no bad intentions


Das macht Dich sympathisch 


Ti-Racer schrieb:


> Alles klar dann können wir Sonntag 11Uhr am Druckhaus festhalten.


  Auch für den kommenden Sonntag ist der Last Minute Eintrag schon gemacht. Vielleicht finden sich ja noch ein paar mehr für ne gemütliche Geländetour:

*Locker Tour am Sonntag​*


Adrenalino schrieb:


> Ich meld mich wieder




Grüße

Google


----------



## Instantcold (29. Oktober 2009)

Guten Morgen,

auch ich melde mich mal wieder aus den Tiefen wieder 

Leider ist bedingt durch die allgemein schlechte wirtschaftliche Situation meine Arbeitszeit um 30% pro Tag gekürzt worden, heißt das ich derzeit zwischen 12:30 und 13 Uhr Feierabend habe. Derzeit habe ich das Bike täglich in der Firma mit dabei.
So wie es aussieht ändert sich aber mein Zeitmodell für den November und Dezember, dann bin ich wieder bis ca. 16: Uhr in der Firma und könnte so die ein oder ander Tour am Main mit fahren... 


@ google
Gibt es einen groben Verlauf der Tour?? Ich frage nur wegen Parkplatz B8, dann würde ich dahin kommen am Sonntag so gegen 11:15 und auf Euch warten, sollte das nicht auf dem Weg liegen komme ich natürlich zum Druckhaus.


Grüße
Instantcold


----------



## dandy (29. Oktober 2009)

fohns schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Google, ich würde dann so wie von Dir vorgeschlagen mitfahren.
> 17.45 Druckhaus?
> ...





Google schrieb:


> Das ist doch klasse, dass man sich wieder mal sieht  17:45 Uhr für heute geht klar. Hier noch mal der korrigiert Last Minute Eintrag:
> 
> *Mainspacking zur Rückersbacher​*
> Grüße
> ...



Alles klar Jungs, dann bis später


----------



## Andreas (29. Oktober 2009)

Wer von Euch mal wieder Lust hat an der Bergstrasse zu biken:

Nach zwei Jahren Abstinenz wollte ich wieder die Indian Summer Tour 
ins Leben rufen. 

Die Bäume sind schon bunt gefärbt... Deshalb gibt es eine kurze Tour über die klassische Strecke Felsenmeer, Melibocus, Tannenberg und Frankenstein (40km, 1000 h).

Wann? Sonntag, 01.11.2009 11.01 h 
Der Treffpunkt ist in Nieder-Ramstadt

Weiteres im LMB Eintrag: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9398


----------



## Crypter (29. Oktober 2009)

Das Druckhaus ist in der Illertstraße? Dann bin ich am Sonntag um 11 eventuell mit dabei.


----------



## Google (29. Oktober 2009)

Instantcold schrieb:


> @ google
> Gibt es einen groben Verlauf der Tour?? Ich frage nur wegen Parkplatz B8, dann würde ich dahin kommen am Sonntag so gegen 11:15 und auf Euch warten, sollte das nicht auf dem Weg liegen komme ich natürlich zum Druckhaus.


 Ei scön, dass Du auch mal wieder dabei sein möchtest  Uhrzeit für die B8 Parkbucht steht im LMB...Sags aber auch nochmal gerne: 11:25/30 Uhr 


Crypter schrieb:


> Das Druckhaus ist in der Illertstraße? Dann bin ich am Sonntag um 11 eventuell mit dabei.


Ja so ist es. Die Villa Stokkum ist 100 meter Luftlinie davon. Wir stehen direkt am Mainradweg beim Druckhaus. Unter der Autobahnbrücke B 43a kannste gut parken.

Grüße

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (30. Oktober 2009)

Immer wieder faszinierend. Der Sommer ist rum, die Wärme geht, die Tage werden kürzer, nasser und feuchter. Also eckliger ... und die Eisbären tauchen alle langsam wieder auf  ... na wie auch immer, ich stell mich auch mal langsam auf Winterpolka ein ... hallo Blacky


----------



## Instantcold (30. Oktober 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Uhrzeit für die B8 Parkbucht steht im LMB...Sags aber auch nochmal gerne: 11:25/30 Uhr
> Grüße
> 
> Google



Hatte ich auch gelesen, beim eintragen 

Dann bis Sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackTrek (30. Oktober 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ... hallo Blacky


----------



## Lupo (30. Oktober 2009)

..jetzt sinds schon 1100hm am sonntag. in meiner pm stand was von 1000


----------



## Adrenalino (30. Oktober 2009)

Also, ich verleg die Tour auf morgen da der Samstag ja der bessere Tag vom Wetter her werden soll.

Ich muss vormittags arbeiten, daher gehts los um 14 Uhr Maintal Bischofsheim Shell Tankstelle Ecke Goethestraße/Am Kreuzstein.

Tour geht über den Bischemer Hang, über die Berger Obstwiesen in den Vilbeler Wald, zurück zum Bischemer Hang, dann zum Hochstädter Hang und dann noch ein paar Trails im Dörnigheimer Wald. Tour ist traillastig, Feld/Wald/Wiesenwege und Ortsdurchfahrten aus Asphalt sind aber auch dabei und nicht zu vermeiden.

Es sind gut 400-500hm auf ca. 30-40km ( sorry, der HAC ist letztesmal zwischendurch ausgefallen ), einige steile Anstiege und zwei sehr steile enge Abfahrten auf Trails dabei, kann man aber runterschieben ( so wie ich  )......für Technik-Anfänger eher nicht geeignet und Kondition sollte, wegen der steilen Rampen, auch genügend vorhanden sein.

Tour wird nicht Vollgas gefahren aber auch kein Bummeltempo, 18er Schnitt passt ganz gut.

Wenn jemand Lust hat einfach hier Bescheid sagen oder mir ne SMS schicken : 0173-8802456


----------



## Adrenalino (31. Oktober 2009)

So, kaum hab ich die Tour eingestellt muss ich sie auch schon wieder absagen! Wollte heute morgen mit dem MTB zur Arbeit - Gabel verliert Öl! Und natürlich ist alles zusätzlich auf die Bremsscheibe usw gelaufen  

Naja, nach fast 6 Jahren darf die Gabel auch mal den Dienst verweigern, sie hätte eh demnächst nach Würzburg zum Service gemusst. Trotzdem ärgerlich.....

Ich melde mich demnächst  stay tuned!!


----------



## fohns (31. Oktober 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Ei scön, dass Du auch mal wieder dabei sein möchtest  Uhrzeit für die B8 Parkbucht steht im LMB...Sags aber auch nochmal gerne: 11:25/30 Uhr Ja so ist es. Die Villa Stokkum ist 100 meter Luftlinie davon. Wir stehen direkt am Mainradweg beim Druckhaus. Unter der Autobahnbrücke B 43a kannste gut parken.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Google



Ich bin dabei, sollte es nicht morgen früh schon regnen.

Viele Grüße
Fohns


----------



## Google (31. Oktober 2009)

Auch schön  Wettermässig hatte ich mir auch eine bessere Prognose erhofft. Schauen wir mal.

Falls es ausfällt, könnte man ja als Alternative am frühen Nachmittag wenigstens ein Käffchen im Naturfreundehaus (oder auch woanders) einnehmen, evtl. mit anschliessenden Regenspaziergang??? Meine Family hatte eh sowas in der Art vor.

Gruß

Google


----------



## Andreas (31. Oktober 2009)

Lupo schrieb:


> ..jetzt sinds schon 1100hm am sonntag. in meiner pm stand was von 1000



Knapp abgerundet, aber wir können ja die Strecke individuell je nach Fitness und Wetterlage anpassen.


----------



## Erdi01 (31. Oktober 2009)

Also ich habe heute schon mal Indian Summer Part One hinter mich gebracht mit abschließendem Glühwein auf der Dtz Kerb - wußt gar nett das es sowas bei uns gibt. Aber sage mal *@Red*, wo ist der Millitärzaun-Trail hin, wir haben ihn gesucht aber nicht mehr gefunden ???


----------



## RedRum05 (31. Oktober 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Aber sage mal *@Red*, wo ist der Millitärzaun-Trail hin, wir haben ihn gesucht aber nicht mehr gefunden ???



Der ist leider über die Jahre ziemlich zu gewachsen. Müsste man eigentlich mal wieder Freischneiden. Mach ich dann mal für euch, wenn ich Langeweile hab 
Man muss im Moment abkürzen - du fährst ganz normal rechts, statt links Richtung Thomashütten und dann den ersten Waldweg links rein, gerade durch und dann kommst du auf das restliche Stück, dass du fahren kannst... sieht man eigentlich schon, da der alte Trail dann von Rechts kommt und man 10 Meter weiter links weiter kann. (Hoffentlich versteht man die Beschreibung )

Ab Ende November kann man auch mal wieder die ein oder andere Donnerstag-Rush-Hour fahren. Dann kann ich dir auch zeigen, was ich meine. Im Moment hab ich aber noch den Prüfungskurs Di. & Do. bis 19 Uhr in Frankfurt.

P.S.: schei$$ Steine Schlepperei. Mir tut alles weh... wenn das wenigstens vom Radfahren kommen würde. Ich leg mich jetzt mal in die Wanne in der Hoffnung, dass die Rückenschmerzen bis morgen weg sind 
Hab mich wohl verhoben - dachte so was kommt erst im Alter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackTrek (31. Oktober 2009)

Der Winterpokal steht vor der Tür, aber der Stellenwert scheint ja hier schwer nachgelassen zu haben. In Eisbären I ist immernoch ein Platz frei und in Eisbären II sogar noch 3!!!


----------



## RedRum05 (31. Oktober 2009)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Der Winterpokal steht vor der Tür, aber der Stellenwert scheint ja hier schwer nachgelassen zu haben. In Eisbären I ist immernoch ein Platz frei und in Eisbären II sogar noch 3!!!



Das ist mir leider auch schon aufgefallen...
Früher waren hier mehr als nur zwei Teams vertreten und die waren auch noch in Kürze voll! Denkt dran Männers - am Montag geht´s los


----------



## bone peeler (31. Oktober 2009)

Militärzauntrail? Sind wir da beide auch lang? Oder ist das so ein relativ kurzer Trail ganz hinten vor dem abgesperrten Gelände mit einer kleinen Bachdurchfahrt am Ende?


----------



## Chaotenkind (1. November 2009)

> BlackTrek schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Der Winterpokal steht vor der Tür, aber der Stellenwert scheint ja hier schwer nachgelassen zu haben. In Eisbären I ist immernoch ein Platz frei und in Eisbären II sogar noch 3!!!


Was soll ich denn machen, hab immer noch keine Freigabe vom Doc, dass ich wieder fahren darf. Nächste Fotokontrolle von Knochen und Blech ist erst wieder am 17. November. Nja, meine Handgelenkbandagen habe ich vorgestern bei meinem Dealer abgeholt. Vielleicht teste ich es nächste Woche doch mal an. Vorausgesetzt, ich kriege den Wolf die Treppe runter und wieder hoch, ohne das rechte Handgelenk mit mehr als 5 kg zu belasten. Und dann ne schöne glatte Strecke, damit es wenig Erschütterungen gibt.


----------



## Sakir (1. November 2009)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Denkt dran Männers - am Montag geht´s los



leider nicht heute, sonst wären es schon die ersten etlichen Punkte...

Michael


----------



## fohns (1. November 2009)

GoogleTours
War eine super Tour heute. 
Schönes Wetter, tolle Verhältnisse im Wald, guten Kuchen, klasse Truppe!
Danke dem Guide und den Mitfahrern.

Viele Grüße
Fohns.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Racer (1. November 2009)

Hey Google,

Auch wenn ich heut auf der Tour nicht lange dabei bleiben konnte, war es 
eine recht lustige Sache heute morgen.
Mein kleiner Schwager hatte sich total überschätzt und auch gemerkt das nur über die Hügel hüpfen nicht wirklich Kondition bringt. Der war fix und fertig und hätte noch fast gereiert 
Die nächste Tour würde ich dann allein mal mitfahren, hätte heut richtig Lust gehabt mich mit euch Berg hoch ans Ziel zu arbeiten. Aber allein wollte ich ihn nicht nachhause fahren lassen. Auch mit dem Wetter hatten wir ja Glück.
Also wenn wieder ne *kleine* Tour ansteht bin ich gern dabei.

Gruß Michi

Ps: kannst du mir nochmal ein paar Tipps geben wo ich gute Fahrradbekleidung bekomme bzw was ich brauche ?
Danke


----------



## Erdi01 (1. November 2009)

Sakir schrieb:


> leider nicht heute, sonst wären es schon die ersten etlichen Punkte...
> 
> Michael



Das habe ich auch gerade gemerkt, als ich die heutige Tour eintragen wollte 

*Zum Wipoka selber*, wer überlegt ob er krankheits-, arbeits- oder lustbedingt mitmachen soll ?!? dehm seih nochmal gesagt: Es ist völlig wurscht, es gibt weder was zu gewinnen, noch was zu verlieren, also wer will anmelden 

Zur heutigen Indian Summer Tour, das wichtigste das Wetter hat mitgespielt. Wir hatten größtenteils Sonne. In Nieder-Ramstadt gestartet (Andreas, Lupo, Rinna, me) über die Hutzelstraße zur Kuralp, dort hatt uns Rinna verlassen - ob sie wohl nochmal in die Luft ging - Der schöne Teil der Tour über ettliche Trails begann dort aber erst, das Felsenmeer passiert, zickzack über Trails auf den Melli, kurzer Stop dann rüber zum Frankenstein, Halloween lässt grüßen. Von dort zurück zum Ausgangspunkt. 42 KM 1300HM für nen 1. November ausreichend . Danke den Mitfahrern hatt wie immer Spaß gemacht. Für Bilder sind Andere zuständig ...


----------



## Chaotenkind (1. November 2009)

Ok Erdi. Hab bei den Eisbären II nen Mitgliedsantrag gestellt. Hoffentlich nehmen se mich!


----------



## RedRum05 (1. November 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Zur heutigen Indian Summer Tour, das wichtigste das Wetter hat mitgespielt. Wir hatten größtenteils Sonne. In Nieder-Ramstadt gestartet (Andreas, Lupo, Rinna, me) über die Hutzelstraße zur Kuralp, dort hatt uns Rinna verlassen - ob sie wohl nochmal in die Luft ging - Der schöne Teil der Tour über ettliche Trails begann dort aber erst, das Felsenmeer passiert, zickzack über Trails auf den Melli, kurzer Stop dann rüber zum Frankenstein, Halloween lässt grüßen. Von dort zurück zum Ausgangspunkt. 42 KM 1300HM für nen 1. November ausreichend . Danke den Mitfahrern hatt wie immer Spaß gemacht. Für Bilder sind Andere zuständig ...



...und ich kam heute kaum aus dem Bett! 
Dachte wenigstens, dass Schwimmen gut tun würde aber nach zwei Bahnen war Schluss. Hab dann die Sauna vorgezogen und war aus Frust gerade noch mit dem Auto im Odenwald. Ich hoffe Andreas hat meine SMS bekommen?! War mir nicht sicher, ob ich noch die aktuelle Nummer habe.

@Chaotenkind - klaro wird der Antrag angenommen


----------



## Rinna (1. November 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ... dort hatt uns Rinna verlassen - ob sie wohl nochmal in die Luft ging -



Völlig umsonst abgebogen, der Wind war weg, als ich am Startplatz war. Nur einer hat es noch versucht und war wenige Augenblicke später schon wieder gelandet. Das nächste mal fahr ich mit euch weiter . Hoffentlich hat Lupo nicht all zu sehr gelitten .

Viel Spaß bei der Winterpolka
Corinna


----------



## Google (1. November 2009)

fohns schrieb:


> GoogleTours
> War eine super Tour heute.


Ging mir ganz genauso  Man meinte grade, die Wolken haben gewartet bis unsere Tour zu Ende war  Sonnenschein, das farbige Herbstlaub, schööön locker gefahren.  Schade, dass ich den Foto nicht dabei hatte. Im übrigen: So in etwa habe ich vor den Winter durch zu fahren. Hauptsache Bewegung. Ich war auch total überrascht, das wir mit 12!!! Leuten gestartet sind   Ich hoff es hat allen gefallen. Und was ich mir merken werde: 01. November 2009: Kuchenpause im Freien bei SONNENSCHEIN 


Ti-Racer schrieb:


> Also wenn wieder ne *kleine* Tour ansteht bin ich gern dabei.


Kannst gerne wieder dabei sein  Der Herbst/Winter ist die beste Zeit um einzusteigen weil da eigentlich die meisten langsamer machen. Wegen der Tipps zur Winterbekleidung: Vielleicht können wir einfach mal telefonieren? Ist einfacher. Vielleicht gibts aber auch schon Vorabinformationen/Tipps durch die anderen Mitleser hier im Thread, weil ich Dir nur aus der "Geiz ist geil"-Fraktion Erfahrungen mitteilen kann ( jedenfalls bin ich 6 Winter lang nicht im Wald zur Eissäule erstarrt )





BlackTrek schrieb:


> Der Winterpokal steht vor der Tür, aber der Stellenwert scheint ja hier schwer nachgelassen zu haben.


Also ich hab kein Ahnung was ich dieses Jahr will  Momentan brauch ich kein WP. Wenn sichs noch ändert und es ist kein Platz mehr frei, hab ich halt Pech gehabt

Am kommenden Dienstag möchte ich wieder amMain lang fahren, die Wetterprognose sieht noch gut aus  Mir ist es wichtiger, dass jemand mitfährt Also gerne fahre ich auch kürzer und später los (max. 45 Min bis ne Stunde (Autsch!!)) wenns erwünscht wird. Meldet Euch einfach 

*Grundlage am Dienstag*​
Noch ne Frage: Ich bin auf einen Nightride mit anschliessender gemeinsamer Einkehr in das Buchbergrestaurant angesprochen worden (guter Italiano, Spass in geselliger Runde). Eigentlich gar nicht schlecht die Idee. Einen Freitag kann ich mir dafür gut vorstellen. Wenns noch ein paar Mitinteressenten gibt, können wir das gerne in Angriff nehmen Also wie schauts aus?? 

Grüße

Google


----------



## Google (1. November 2009)

Ti-Racer schrieb:


> Der war fix und fertig und hätte noch fast gereiert


Das tut mir echt leid aber wir haben wirklich langsam gemacht. Und da gings eigentlich erst los wo er abdrehen mußte. Wenn man gar nix macht geht das natürlich nicht, mal eben so bei uns mit zu fahren. Natürlich kann er auch wieder mal mit aber eben mit ein paar RadKM in den Beinen. So zweimal die Woche sollte er schon mal länger auffem Sattel mit ein paar Steigungen sitzen. Das wäre ein Anfang.

Grüße

Google


----------



## BlackTrek (1. November 2009)

Na das Wetter war doch heute prächtig! Sakir und ich sind heute etwa drei Stunden über Wald und Feld gerollt und habens genossen.

Dank Konditionsmangel und Übergewicht werde ich die nächsten Wochen am Wochenende Touren <=3h und <=500hm fahren und das suuuper langsam. Für den unwahrscheinlichen Fall, dass hier Interesse an solchen Luschi-Touren besteht, sind Mitfahrer gerne willkommen.

Und zum Thema Winterpokal kann ich nur sagen, dass mich das schon motiviert. Würde mich freuen, wenn hier noch ein paar Leute mitmachen.


----------



## bone peeler (1. November 2009)

Mhh... wenn es egal ist wie man fährt dann könnte ich ja auch beim WP mitmachen... denn Luschi-Touren sind bei mir auch grad angesagt *g*

Nur... warum wohnen alle so weit ausserhalb des Weltzentrums...


----------



## Lupo (1. November 2009)

Rinna schrieb:


> ... Hoffentlich hat Lupo nicht all zu sehr gelitten ....



nö, die haben immer schön brav auf mich gewartet
thx andreas für die bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Racer (1. November 2009)

Hey Google,

ist kein Problem mit dem kleinen. Hab ihm ja gesagt was ihn erwarten wird und er meinte die ganze Zeit das wird locker werden. So ist sie die Jungend ;-) Deswegen fahr ich beim nächsten mal auch allein mit...
Jo telefonieren können wir auch gerne, ansonsten wenn ihr mal nen Stammtisch oder so machen wollt.. (absolut zu empfehlen die Bergschenke in Steinheim)
Bis die Tage 

PS. Die Strecke fand ich bis dato echt super, hoffentlich können wir die mal wiederholen...

Gruß Michi


----------



## Crypter (1. November 2009)

Wie viele Kilometer/Höhenmeter waren das bei uns heute ab/bis Treffpunkt Steinheim eigentlich?


----------



## Andreas (2. November 2009)

Lupo schrieb:


> nö, die haben immer schön brav auf mich gewartet
> thx andreas für die bilder



Ja genau, die Bilder habe ich gestern schon hochgeladen:
http://www.flickr.com/groups/eisbaeren/

Mit hat die Runde auch mal wieder Spass gemacht und dann dazu das unerwartet gute Wetter  Jetzt weiss ich wieder wo meine Leistungsgrenze liegt was Höhenmeter angeht.


@Red: Deine SMS habe ich bekommen.


----------



## Ti-Racer (2. November 2009)

Hey Google,

Heut hat mich das nicht in Ruhe gelassen das ich am Sonntag das Ziel *Naturfreundehaus Rodenbach* nicht erreicht habe. Also hab ich mich 
heut nochmal allein auf den Weg gemacht und habs auch erreicht..
Beweise ;-) 














Bin dann ein bisschen falsch zurückgefahren und hab dann noch Erlensee und Lamboy besucht..

Gruß Michi

PS. Naturfreundehaus war natürlich zu um einen kleinen Happen zu essen..


----------



## Crypter (2. November 2009)

Wie viele km/hm warens denn nun bei uns? Ist ja tote Hose hier mit Antworten ... 

Dat Radeln morgen am Main ist (natürlich?) mitm MTB? Oder evtl. auch mitm Rennrad? Weil Asphalt und flach mitm Mountainbike ist doch langweilig.  Und mein gutes Straße'n'Bahn-Rad will auch ma wieder bewegt werden, nich nur immer das olle Stadtfixie.  Und auf Hinterrad umdrehen zum fixed-MTBen hab ich auch keine Lust.


----------



## IronShit (2. November 2009)

Ti-Racer schrieb:


> Hey Google,
> 
> Heut hat mich das nicht in Ruhe gelassen das ich am Sonntag das Ziel *Naturfreundehaus Rodenbach* nicht erreicht habe. Also hab ich mich
> heut nochmal allein auf den Weg gemacht und habs auch erreicht..
> ...



also eins muss man dem jungen lassen...an ehrgeiz mangelts ihm ganz sicher nich...  da bin ich ma gespannt, was da noch alles kommt...

und erlensee und lamboy würd ich gar nicht als so "falsch" ansehen, da sind durchaus auch einige echt schöne wege zu finden..


----------



## Google (2. November 2009)

@Crypter, ich kann nix dazu sagen weil ich net auffen Tacho geschaut habe  Und ein Höhenmesser hab ich auch net  Rein vom Gefühl her würd ich mal läppische 300 Hm schätzen. Mit schätzen bin ich eigentlich immer ganz gut. Oder habe ich jetzt daneben gelegen Shopper???

Falls Du morgen dabei bist, fahr mit was Du willst. Ich bin morgen mit meinem Discountcrosser unterwegs. Besser unter dem Namen "Grundlagenschlampe" bekannt 

So ein bisserl Beleuchtung brauchste aber auch am Main. 

@Ti-Racer, Weitermachen!!! 

Gruß

Google


----------



## Lanzelot (2. November 2009)

@crypter
alos ich bin von Somborn hoch zum Trages und runter zur B8 und dann m it Euch gefahren und hatte ca.600hm drauf, wenn man den Weg zum Trages abzieht dürften es so 530hm gewesen sein...

gruss


----------



## Bikeholic (2. November 2009)

Ti-Racer schrieb:


> Ps: kannst du mir nochmal ein paar Tipps geben wo ich gute Fahrradbekleidung bekomme bzw was ich brauche ?
> Danke


 Hi Ti-Racer, super Dein Einsatz am nächsten Tag das Naturfreundehaus selbständig anzufahren.  Im Radhaus in Hochstadt gibts momentan günstige Radklamotten, falls dies erreichbar für Dich ist.



Erdi01 schrieb:


> * Zum Wipoka selber*, wer überlegt ob er krankheits-, arbeits- oder lustbedingt mitmachen soll ?!? dehm seih nochmal gesagt: Es ist völlig wurscht, es gibt weder was zu gewinnen, noch was zu verlieren, also wer will anmelden


 Dann werde ich mich wohl auch mal anmelden, auch wenn mit mir momentan kein Blumentopf zu holen ist. 



fohns schrieb:


> GoogleTours
> War eine super Tour heute.
> Schönes Wetter, tolle Verhältnisse im Wald, guten Kuchen, klasse Truppe!
> Danke dem Guide und den Mitfahrern.
> ...



Da kann ich mich nur anschließen, war wirklich super! Besten Dank an Guide und Mitstreiter. 


Am 1. November Kaffe trinken vorm Naturfreundehaus:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackTrek (2. November 2009)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Dann werde ich mich wohl auch mal anmelden, auch wenn mit mir momentan kein Blumentopf zu holen ist.


Herzlich willkommen bei EisbärenI! 

Und für die rote Laterne habt ihr ja mich...


----------



## Crypter (2. November 2009)

Sicher bin ich mir wegen der Mainradweg-Ausfahrt morgen übrigens noch nicht, gehe eventuell in den Kraftraum.


----------



## Ti-Racer (3. November 2009)

*gg* Danke Google und Iron.
Aber ich muss noch den ganzen Winter und Frühjahr nutzen um zu trainieren.It schon Wahnsinn was der Rest der Truppe an Kondition und Geschwindigkeit drauf hat.
Aber ich freu mich echt schon auf die nächste Sesion. Es fuchst mich ja schon das ich nicht mit auf dem Gruppenfoto bin ;-) Gut nächstes mal...
Du Iron hast du Woche lust Freitag Mittag oder so eine Ausfahrt zu machen ?

Gruß Michi


----------



## Google (3. November 2009)

Am Donnerstag ist ein Nightride im Gelände geplant. Gefahren wird wieder in einem lockerem Tempo rund um die Barbarossaquelle. Wegen des Schlammpotentials werden nur gut befestigte Wege und schlammfrei bekannte Wege unter die Stollen genommen. Fahrzeit zwischen 2,5 - 3 Stunden. Es wird nur bei Trockenheit von oben gefahren. Wer fährt mit??? 

*Nightride am Donnerstag​*
Und noch ne Frage: Lust auf ne ähnliche Tour wie vergangenes Wochenende? Diesmal kann ich aber nur Samstag. Startzeit so gegen 11:00 Uhr. Oder gibts noch andere Überlegungen??

Gruß

Google


----------



## Ti-Racer (3. November 2009)

Samstag bin ich dabei !
Mal ne Frage wie kommt man zu dem Eisbären Team ?


----------



## Crypter (3. November 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Am Donnerstag ist ein Nightride im Gelände geplant. Gefahren wird wieder in einem lockerem Tempo rund um die Barbarossaquelle. Wegen des Schlammpotentials werden nur gut befestigte Wege und schlammfrei bekannte Wege unter die Stollen genommen. Fahrzeit zwischen 2,5 - 3 Stunden. Es wird nur bei Trockenheit von oben gefahren. Wer fährt mit???
> 
> *Nightride am Donnerstag​*
> Und noch ne Frage: Lust auf ne ähnliche Tour wie vergangenes Wochenende? Diesmal kann ich aber nur Samstag. Startzeit so gegen 11:00 Uhr. Oder gibts noch andere Überlegungen??
> ...



Besuch mit meinem Lieblingslehrer von hinten im Städel ... baahhhh, wird das laaaangweilig. Und das, wo ich auf nem Nightride sein könnte.  
Ist heute jemand bei dir mitgefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (4. November 2009)

Nö, niemand. Ich war dann so gute 2 Stunden am Main mit MP3 Berieselung unterwegs 

@Ti-Racer, registriert. Ich wart aber mal ab, ob noch andere Vorschläge oder Überlegungen für Samstag gepostet werden. Spätestens im Laufe des Freitags stehts dann fest.

Also, wie schauts beim Rest aus?


----------



## x-rossi (4. November 2009)

wer möchte samstag und/oder sonntag zwischen 1,5-2,5 h grundlage am main fahren?


----------



## Adrenalino (5. November 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> wer möchte samstag und/oder sonntag zwischen 1,5-2,5 h grundlage am main fahren?



Isch  wennste ohne Pause fährst wär ich debei.....

Samstag kann ich aber wegen Arbeit erst ab 14 Uhr starten. Sonntag wär so 11:45/12 Uhr ne gute Startzeit......


----------



## x-rossi (5. November 2009)

die startzeiten kann ich komplett nach dir richten, ist kein problem  wo treffen wir uns dann am besten? brücke? fähre? schloss? auf jeden fall auf der süd-seite des mains, würde ich vorschlagen.

die 1,5 h schaff ich am samstag locker, wenn mehr geht, fahr ich auch mehr. ohne pause. bei  den 2,5 h am muss ich mal schauen, ob das schon drin ist. tempoanpassung müssen wir dann mal testen. wenn ich dir zu lahm bin oder du mir zu schnell (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), dann müssen wir das ansprechen. macht ja keinen sinn, wenn beide nix von der ausfahrt haben.


----------



## x-rossi (5. November 2009)

aha! und 5 minuten länger heim gebraucht!


----------



## Adrenalino (5. November 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> die startzeiten kann ich komplett nach dir richten, ist kein problem  wo treffen wir uns dann am besten? brücke? fähre? schloss? auf jeden fall auf der süd-seite des mains, würde ich vorschlagen.
> 
> die 1,5 h schaff ich am samstag locker, wenn mehr geht, fahr ich auch mehr. ohne pause. bei  den 2,5 h am muss ich mal schauen, ob das schon drin ist. tempoanpassung müssen wir dann mal testen. wenn ich dir zu lahm bin oder du mir zu schnell (
> 
> ...



Huhu, ich bin grad erst wieder beim Formaufbau, ich will einfach nur durch die Gegend kurbeln, natürlich net im Rentnertempo aber auch net mit nem 38er Schnitt oder so 

Wir finden schon das gemeinsame Tempo 

Südliche Mainseite heißt Offenbacher-bzw. Mühlheimer Seite, richditsch? Würde vorschlagen wir treffen uns an der Staustufe/Brücke bei Dietesheim ( gibt ja eh nur eine da ) und laschen dann Ri. Hanau/Aschebersch. 1,5 Std. gesamt hab ich eh im TP stehen, anschließend darf ich noch nen 30min Tempolauf machen.....

14 Uhr?


----------



## x-rossi (5. November 2009)

14:00, gut!

ja und nochwas - an- und abfahrt zum treffpunkt und ab dort heim sind in den 1,5 h inklusive. wir können also nur gute 45 minuten über unsere gebrechen philosophieren 

ist das die staustufe?


----------



## Adrenalino (5. November 2009)

Jo genau, da isses.

Na ich hoffe doch daß 45 Minuten ausreichen  sonst müssen wir uns Gedanken machen 
Außerdem gibts ja noch den Sonntag, da wollt ich auch fahn.

Ach ja, da ich Regenklamotten hab fahre ich auch bei Wasseralarm


----------



## x-rossi (5. November 2009)

wetter interessiert mich ebenfalls nicht. das muss uns dann halt mal aushalten


----------



## Hüby (5. November 2009)

@Ti-Racer
als ich gelesen hab das du mitfährst..und ich mir dein Rad angeschaut hab dacht ich mir so ob er wohl weiß worauf er sich da einläßt..  hab das auch schon hinter mir...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Racer (6. November 2009)

Hi Hüby,

Tja wer gleich scherer strampelt hatt es später leichter ;-)
Ich versuche halt schon mitzuhalten und komme auch gut vorwärts soweit.
Hab ja die erste Tour auch nochmal abgefahren und konnte es mit 2-3 kleinen Pausen auch bewältigen. Ich bin sehr ehrgeizig und versuch euch hinterzukommen. Aber dafür grinse ich umsomehr wenn es Bergab geht.

Gruß Michi


----------



## Google (6. November 2009)

Aber es ist schon klar, dass wir nicht direkt das Naturfreundehaus angefahren sind, sondern nachdem wir diese und jene Wege/Trails Steigungen etc. in der Umgegend besucht haben, erst dann das NFH zum Kuchen fassen angesteuert haben 

Zum Touren am WE: Wie gesagt kann ich nur Samstag und insgesamt sieht es nicht so stabil mit der Wetterlage aus. Ich werde deshalb am Samstag spontan entscheiden, ob und wann ich fahre. Wenn noch genügend Vorlaufzeit ist, werde ich auf alle Fälle hier noch informieren, dass evtl. Interessiert mitfahren können. Ich schliesse aber auch ein evtl. Mainspacking mit x-rossi und Adrenalino, etc. nicht aus 

Schaun mer mal was der Samstag so bringt.

Grüße

Google

Ps. Gestern freute ich mich schon auf die alte Couch, nachdem noch keiner sich ins LMB eingetragen hatte. Gerade im Begriff den Eintrag zu löschen, meldete sich doch ein Ken aus Kahl  Mist! Die Blöße abzusagen wollt ich mir nun auch nicht mehr geben. Der Ken hat dann noch einen Bernd aus Rodenbach mitgebracht, da gabs  keine Ausreden mehr. Ei, da sin mer halt ein bisserl gebiked So ein Pech aber auch


----------



## Google (6. November 2009)

Hüby schrieb:


> @Ti-Racer
> als ich gelesen hab das du mitfährst..und ich mir dein Rad angeschaut hab dacht ich mir so ob er wohl weiß worauf er sich da einläßt..  hab das auch schon hinter mir...


Derzeit ist eine gute Gelegenheit einzusteigen Ich steh eben eh nur auf gemütlich, da kann man sich gemeinsam ein bisserl steigern.

Die Moti ist eh kaum da. Seit Wochen fehlt mir die Leidenschaft zum Hobby. Ein Ziel kann ich derzeit auch nicht ausmachen  Schade, ich kann da aber nix machen. Nur Mitfahrer halten mich derzeit davon ab gar nicht zu fahren. Wenn mich jemand fragen würde wie gehts weiter...ich könnts nicht beantworten.....Morgen schon weg vom Fenster (vom Thread und Hobby)??, kein Durchfahren im Winter wie sonst immer?....Oder kommt die Leidenschaft, die Lust am Biken wieder ganz plötzlich und was stört mich dann mein Geschwätz von heute???? Keine Ahnung  Irgendwie hab ichs schon im Sommer kommen sehen....

Danke für alle Mitfühlenden und Danke an Jene, die mein Jammern ausgehalten haben 

Edit: Ich bitte von eventuellen Anfragen was ich für meine Räder haben will, abzusehen


----------



## Ti-Racer (6. November 2009)

@ Google,

Oha wusste garnicht das es so schlimm um dein Hobby steht. Gut es gibt Tiefpunkte bei allem was man macht. Denke mal es ist wie in einer Beziehung du musst mal schaun das du wieder Frische udn Abwechslung reinbringst ;-)
Wird schon wieder werden.
Ich hab auch nicht direkt das NFH angefahren. Bin erst über viele Umwege dahin gekommen. Wie gesagt ich bleib am Ball und versuche mitzuhalten.


----------



## dandy (6. November 2009)

Moin zusammen,

hier mal was zum schmunzeln 





Dem Motivationstief von @google wird das aber wohl auch nicht helfen, oder? 

Gruß,
dandy


----------



## Adrenalino (6. November 2009)

Solche Motaivationslöcher gehören dazu und sind gar net so selten. Das vergeht! Ruhig mal kürzer treten, die Lust kommt dann schon wieder.

Am besten hilft dagegen einen evtl. geplanten Alpencross in 2010 zu visualisieren  oder darf es mal was anderes sein? Wie wäre es mit einem Alpencross durch die Westalpen an die Cote d`Azur bzw. Rieviera auf hocheinsamen Militärtrails? 

Korsika wird auch schon angeboten! Anschließend Badeurlaub......

Das wird schon


----------



## Sakir (6. November 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Danke für alle Mitfühlenden und Danke an Jene, die mein Jammern ausgehalten haben


----------



## Google (6. November 2009)

Sprich Dich nur aus.


----------



## Google (6. November 2009)

Ti-Racer schrieb:


> Denke mal es ist wie in einer Beziehung du musst mal schaun das du wieder Frische udn Abwechslung reinbringst ;-)
> Wird schon wieder werden.


Also in der Beziehung läufts seit 23 Jahren bestens..Wir sind sehr kreativ  Mein Gott! 23 Jahre sind ja schon ne halbe Ewigkeit.





dandy schrieb:


> Dem Motivationstief von @google wird das aber wohl auch nicht helfen, oder?


Das ganze hoch zu fahren wäre ne Herausforderung 


Adrenalino schrieb:


> Am besten hilft dagegen einen evtl. geplanten Alpencross in 2010 zu visualisieren  oder darf es mal was anderes sein? Wie wäre es mit einem Alpencross durch die Westalpen an die Cote d`Azur bzw. Rieviera auf hocheinsamen Militärtrails?


Komisch...aber irgendwie zieht mom gar nix. Na ja, vielleicht haste Recht und die Lust kommt wieder von alleine. Über so lange Zeit hatte ich bislang halt noch kein Motiloch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hüby (6. November 2009)

@Google

glaub wird zeit das ich dich ma bei uns mitschleif... (stimmt deine Nummer noch ?)

sind zwar nur ca 50km aber danach bist du auch frei von Hunger,Durst...und hast auf jeden auch die Physikalischen Grenzen deines Bikes ausgelotet.. is ma ne andre art von "training"...aber mit viiiiieeeel


----------



## Google (6. November 2009)

Können wir gerne mal machen. Warum nicht? Ich glaub die Grenzen meines Bikes und vor allem meine kenn ich schon ganz gut . Ich Zweifelsfall guck ich dann einfach mal zu. Nummer stimmt noch. Vielleicht klappt ja mal was spontanes


----------



## Crypter (6. November 2009)

Bikeholic schrieb:


>



Wer war eigentlich noch mal wer? So richtig gemerkt hab ich mir das irgendwie nicht ... Google is klar, ick ooch. Ti-Racer kann ich auch noch zuordnen, auch wenn er nich auf dem Bild ist. Rest?  

Die Sache mit der Demotivation kenne ich. Gerade gegen Ende der Herbstferien gehabt, nachdem ich jeden Tag 2-3 Stunden im Einer gesessen hab, jetzt hab ich natürlich irgendwie wieder Lust darauf, bin mir aber noch nicht schlüssig, was ich morgen tun werde. 
Generell ist bei mir aber wieder das Problem, dass ich a) durch die Schule gerade kaum Zeit habe bzw. hatte, ich aber b) eine Menge Lust auf Training habe (sowohl Radfahren, Rudern wie auch auf Krafttraining), aber c) ich mich in der Regel zum alleine radeln nicht motivieren kann, wir im Dunkeln nicht aufs Wasser dürfen und selbst fürs Krafttraining keine Zeit war.

Extreme Lust auf Training ist also derzeit da und heute habe ich die Gunst der Stunde mit zwei Freunden endlich wieder mal genutzt und war im Kraftraum. Kniebeugen, Bankdrücken und -ziehen, Ausfallschritte und noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten --> ein schönes Gefühl.  

Genauso hab ich durch die Lust auf Training im Moment wieder den Drang, mich so richtig auszukotzen, obwohl ich auch gerade mit dem Rad mal längere ruhigere Strecken fahre, - so wie es sich für einen Ruderer gehört (zumindest im Wettkampf). In der Regel 1,5-8 Minuten Vollgas und gut ist. 

Vielleichts sollte ich ja einfach mal wieder auf die Radrennbahn:

Erst schön gemütlich hinfahren:







... um sich dann wieder zu erinnern, weshalb man Sport macht:






... weil man kann!


----------



## Ti-Racer (6. November 2009)

wie geil ist das denn..... Bei der Bildgröße und der Auflösung kann man jede Schweisperle einzelnd sehen ;-)
Steht jetzt für morgen ne Tour an ????


----------



## Erdi01 (6. November 2009)

*@Google*, Motivation !? ... eröffne das 3. Eisbären WIPOKA Team. Hier hatt doch irgendwer gefragt wie er mitmachen kann. Derzeit nämlich nett, die beiden Teams sind voll. Als "Eisbären-Regionalleiter-Hanau" mußte dann mit gutem Beispiel voran gehen ... ich meine natürlich fahren 

Apropos: Morgen Treffpunkt Dietzenbach 14:00 2,5 - 3 Std. locker durch'n Wald. Bislang sind wir drei ...


----------



## Google (7. November 2009)

Crypter gebs zu, ein bisserl mit dem Zerstäuber nachgeholfen 


Crypter schrieb:


> Wer war eigentlich noch mal wer?


Von links nach rechts: dandy, Ironshit, Du, Lanzelot, Shopper, Ich, Steelmanni, Instantcold, Bikeholic, fohns 

@Ti-Racer, alle: Also wenn jetzt noch einer fahren würde, könnte ich mich ab 11:30 Uhr Druckhaus zu einer Runde aufraffen. Ziel wäre 14:00 Uhr Naturfreundehaus, sobald es geöffnet ist. Kuchen fassen und zurück (etwa 15:30/16:00 Uhr in Steinheim).

Jemand dabei?

@Erdi01, Du gibst auch net auf, Hä???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (7. November 2009)

Google schrieb:


> @Erdi01, Du gibst auch net auf, Hä???



... das radfahrn = nö 

... mein Cannondale-Wahn = erstrecht nö


----------



## Sakir (7. November 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *
> Apropos: Morgen Treffpunkt Dietzenbach 14:00 2,5 - 3 Std. locker durch'n Wald. Bislang sind wir drei ...*


*
zu spät für mich....
ich geh jetzt *


----------



## shopper (7. November 2009)

@Google, 14:00 Uhr Druckhaus oder meinst du Naturfreundehau    (Kuchen fassen) 
                                                                                      Gruß                                                                           Shopper


----------



## Google (7. November 2009)

Öhhm Ja, 14:00 Uhr am NFH meinte ich. Das Wetter sieht jetzt allerdings bescheiden aus  Wolltest Du fahren 

Edit: Hier regnets grade, ich glaub mir lassens. Haste morgen Zeit für ne kleine Runde? 10:30 am B8 Parkplatz, um 13:00 Uhr müßte ich wieder zuhause sein, sprich um 12:00 dreh ich dann im Wal wieder ab. Morgen solls nämlich trocken bleiben.


----------



## shopper (7. November 2009)

Könnte um 12:00 Uhr am B8 Parkplatz sein.http://si13.mtb-news.de/forum/images/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## Google (7. November 2009)

So, bevors jetzt hin und her geht ein fester Termin für morgen. Hab ich grad mit shopper ausgemacht  

*Sonntag, kurze Runde ohne Pause​*
Kann morgen halt net so lange sonst wäre das Kuch fasssen natürlich obligatorisch


----------



## Ti-Racer (7. November 2009)

Dann bin ich morgen dabei ;-)


----------



## Crypter (7. November 2009)

Ich auch, wenn ich ausm Bett komme.  
Heute bin ich mal wieder im Boot, hoffentlich im Einer.


----------



## Adrenalino (7. November 2009)

Wer mag kann morgen, Sonntag 8.11 ab 12:30 Uhr mit x-rossi und mir den Mainradweg unsicher machen. Treffpunkt Staustufe Dietesheim, Fahrtzeit ab dort ca. 1:15-1:30 Std. keine Pausen, moderates Tempo - heute wars knapp ein 22/23er Schnitt.

Wir fahren auch bei Regen, Wind, Orkan oder änlichen Wetterextremen


----------



## x-rossi (7. November 2009)

hallo 

um missverständnissen vorzubeugen - ich glaube, das ist die mühlheimer staustufe. vor dieser gibts noch die staustufe offenbach in höhe kaiserleikreisel, und danach die nächste ist die staustufe krotzenburg.

als ich da so rumstand an der treppe machte ich mir gedanken, ob ich vielleicht an der falschen warte, weil am infobrett "staustufe mühlheim" stand.

bis moje! 

p.s. an die anderen: morgen wirds trocken, die strecke ist erfreulicher weise durchasphaltiert worden. macht spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (7. November 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> um missverständnissen vorzubeugen - ich glaube, das ist die mühlheimer staustufe. vor dieser gibts noch die staustufe offenbach in höhe kaiserleikreisel, und danach die nächste ist die staustufe krotzenburg.
> 
> ...



*klugscheißmodus an*
Ich glaub daß des Kaff, was hinter der Straße kommt, Mühlheim-Dietesheim ist, weil ja direkt hinter der Staustufe die Dietesheimer Steinbrüche sind  

Kann mich aber auch irren 
*klugscheißmodus aus*


----------



## Google (8. November 2009)

Moin

Jungs, ich muß die Tour leider absagen  Meiner besseren Hälfte gehts nicht besonders, da bleib ich lieber mal daheim.

Vielleicht gehts ja auch ohne mich? Wobei, wenn ich da raus gucke  Zu den Wetterprognosen der Server muß man wohl nix mehr sagen.

Nochmals Sorry und Euch ne schöne Tour falls Ihr ohne mich lostigert.

Grüße

Google


----------



## bone peeler (8. November 2009)

Wetter ist doch ok. Komme grad von draussen und das einzige was nass ist ist der Boden...


----------



## Sakir (8. November 2009)

Traumhaft heute...
diese wunderbare Kulisse...
dieses Farbenspiel der Blätter...

es war echt genial auf Deutschland Bahntrassen

Michael


----------



## Erdi01 (8. November 2009)

... gestern pünklich 14:00 hatts von allerfeinsten gepießt, genauso ange... war ich dann auch. Heute sah's ja auch nicht einladender aus, keine Ahnung wo Sakir sich rumgetrieben hatt. Da wo ich war - bin eine GPS-Track aus dem Netz nachgefahren - war's trüb und naß. Es gab zähen Matsch, es gab flüssigen Matsch, es gab sehr flüssigen Matsch. Der anschließende Gang in den Garten war unausweichlich --> Rush wieder klinisch rein. Und weil's grade wieder so schön sauber ist, könnt ich gleich Tretlager und Kurbel rausreißen. Nachdem mir Dominik vom Stenger versichert hatt, er bekommt den Standart-BB-Adapter wieder schadensfrei für's Carbon Rush raus, darf er's jetzt beweisen. Anschließend kommt dann die Cannondale BB30 Carbon Kurbel rein. Dann ist das Rush vollends "SystemIntegriert"


----------



## Sakir (8. November 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> keine Ahnung wo Sakir sich rumgetrieben hatt.



kurz und knapp

zuhause->Büdingen->Glauburg auf den Vulkanradweg->Hartmanshain auf den Südbahnradweg->zuhause 

Michael


----------



## BlackTrek (8. November 2009)

Kann man das auch in die andere Richtung mit Genuss fahren? ich denk da an so einen Bäcker in Ortenberg.   Die Pause sollte ja eher gegen Ende der Tour liegen...


----------



## Sakir (9. November 2009)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Kann man das auch in die andere Richtung mit Genuss fahren? ich denk da an so einen Bäcker in Ortenberg.   Die Pause sollte ja eher gegen Ende der Tour liegen...



moin *gääääääääähn*

klar kann man das auch mit Genuss fahren und in beide richtungen ^^
ich muss ehh noch einen idealeren Weg von mir zum Vulkanradweg finden,
da kann icha uch gleich Ortenberg als ziel nehmen 
ist halt bissel schwer, weil ich hauptsächlich radwege mit wenig HM haben will  und das ist hier bei mir schwer 

Michael


----------



## dandy (11. November 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

morgen treffen sich die Freunde des gepflegten Donnerstag-After-Work-Spacken zum Grundlagentraining am Main. Start ist um 17:45 Uhr am Druckhaus. Es geht am Main entlang bis Kleinostheim und zurück. 

Mitfahrer gerne willkommen...

Viele Grüße,
dandy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (11. November 2009)

Wenn ich morgen überhaupt fahre dann mit Euch. Ich sach dann noch Bescheid

OT: _Impfung gegen Schweinegrippe


Die beiden Impfstoffe gegen die so genannte Schweinegrippe Pandemrix® und Focetria®, enthalten als Adjuvans (Impfverstärker ) Squalen.

Beim Menschen ist Squalen bei den US-Soldaten des ersten Golfkriegs als Impfverstärker engesetzt worden. 23-27 %  (also jeder Vierte). 

Auch solche, die zu Hause blieben bekamen die Golfkriegskrankheit , mit chronischer Müdigkeit, Fibromyalgie (Muskelrheuma), neben Gedächtnis- und Konzentrationsproblemen, persistierenden Kopfschmerzen, Erschöpfung und ausgedehnten Schmerzen charakterisiert. Die Krankheit kann auch chronische Verdauungsprobleme und Hautausschlag einschließen. Die Erkrankung hat sich seit 1991 also seit 18 Jahren nicht gebessert.

Bei 95 % der Geimpften mit Golfkriegssyndrom wurden Squalen-Antikörper gefunden, bei den Geimpften aber nicht Erkrankten bei 0 %.

Erst nach mehr als 10 Jahren wurden die Schäden vom US-Verteidigungsministerium anerkannt.
Wenn die Bundesregierung ihren Willen durchsetzt und 35 Millionen Menschen geimpft werden, ist damit zu rechnen, dass 8-9 Millionen Bundesbürger für die nächsten Jahrzehnte unter chronischer Müdigkeit und Fibromyalgie etc. leiden werden. 

Quellen über Squalen, Golfkrieg etc. sind bei Google. Geben Sie ein: Impfopfer-vom-Golfkrieg-durch-Quecksilber-und-Squalen
Sie kommen dort auf die Seite vom toxcenter.de_

Info von einer Ärztehomepage Frankfurts.

Meine persönliche Empfehlung: Lasst Euch von der Schweinegrippe nicht verrückt machen  Nach dem jetzigen Stand der Dinge ist es wohl gescheiter das bisserl Fieber in Kauf zu nehmen als die evtl. Risiken der Impfung. Letztenendes muß jeder selbst wissen was er tut. Jedenfalls wollte ich Euch die Info nicht vorenthalten.

In diesem Sinne 

Oink Oink Grunz Grunz


----------



## theobviousfaker (11. November 2009)

Oha, vielen Dank für die Info Google! Das ist durchaus interessant.. hatte zwar erst gar nicht vor mich impfen zu lassen aber so muss man ja die Leute davor geradezu warnen


----------



## sipaq (11. November 2009)

Super, jetzt posten die Impfmuffel Ihre Horrorstories auch noch hier 

Mal ein paar wirkliche Fakten als selbst Betroffener:


So eine Grippe kann nur zwei Tage dauern (war bei mir so) und recht leicht ausfallen oder auch 6-7 Tage lang recht hässlich werden (war bei einem gleichzeitig erkrankten Freund so). Man sollte das nicht unterschätzen.
Der Schweinegrippe-Virus gilt als noch nicht sonderlich aggressiv. Was aber jeder Forscher befürchtet ist, dass er sich mit dem wesentlich aggressiveren normalen Grippevirus trifft und mutiert. Dann hätte man einen Super-GAU aus einem hochansteckenden und sehr aggressiven Virus. Mit einer Impfung beugt man dem vor.
Das Ganze ist kostenlos.
Wäre ich nicht schon immun, würde ich mich impfen lassen. Man kann natürlich auch auf die Verschwörungstheoretiker hören...


----------



## Sakir (11. November 2009)

Schweinegrippe.... Mountainbike, Radfahren, Touren....
hat irgendwie nix miteinander zu tun !

_OT : heute morgen hat mir nen pups quer gelegen ^^_

Michael


----------



## Google (11. November 2009)

Mach doch einfach die Ignorliste aktiv und gut ist  Mußt es ja nicht lesen  Sach mal.. Du meldest Dich meist auch nur wenn doppeldeutige Smilies zu vergeben sind oder es etwas zu motzen gibt?

@[email protected] Woher nimmst Du die Sicherheit, dass die Impfung keine evtl. Spätfolgen hat Bist Du Wissenschaftler oder Arzt? Selbst die sind sich doch uneins. Zumindest sollte man den Hinweis in seinen Abwägungen mit einbeziehen. Geh doch erst mal auf die Homepage und recherchiere über Google ( www.praxis-sacher.de
). Über den Impfstoff gibt es keine Langzeitstudien.

Auch bei der normalen Grippe ist der Verlauf sehr individuell, kann leicht aber auch schwerer verlaufen. Todesfälle gibt es bei beiden Grippearten, beide sollten nicht unterschätzt werden.

Ich bin auch dafür der Mutation Einhalt zu gebieten (wenn sie überhaupt kommt) aber sicherlich nicht mit einem Impfstoff der höchst umstritten ist. Da ist mir meine eigene Gesundheit wichtiger. Ansonsten würd ich die Impfaktion voll unterstützen. Gegen die normale Grippe bin ich wegen des Publikumsverkehrs auf der Arbeit geimpft. Kein Problem für mich....Wie gesagt, jeder muß das selbst abwägen können. Dazu muß man aber beide Seiten kennen. Meiner Auffassung nach wird zum Thema Schweinegrippe derzeit (noch) ein bisserl hyperventiliert.

Wenn der Virus mutieren kann wird er dies tun. Früher oder später. Ob mit oder ohne Impfaktion. Und dann nutzt Dir auch Deine erworbene Immunität nix mehr.

Das ganze sollte auch nur ein Hinweis sein und nun keine große Diskussion entfachen.

Grüße

Google


----------



## Sakir (11. November 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Mach doch einfach die Ignorliste aktiv und gut ist  Mußt es ja nicht lesen  Sach mal.. Du meldest Dich meist auch nur wenn doppeldeutige Smilies zu vergeben sind oder es etwas zu motzen gibt?


ich lese es doch , weil es könnte auch was brauchbares über eine nette
Tour angeboten werden

mittlerweile kenne ich nur noch eine Handvoll leute hier und bei denen
weiss ich was ich schreiben kann 

Ignore Liste kann ich nicht machen, dann kann ich dich ja nimmer lesen 

so denne, Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (11. November 2009)

Ich wollte gerade meinen Satz ändern. Zu spät! Jedenfalls muß ich feststellen, dass ich mir von Dir noch ne Scheibe abschneiden könnte  Ehrlich gemeint! Vielleicht sieht man sich mal wieder auf einer entspannten Tour 

So denne

Frank

Edit: dandy, fohns, meine bessere Hälfte meint ich muß was tun  Also bis morsche am Druckhaus


----------



## Sakir (11. November 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Vielleicht sieht man sich mal wieder auf einer entspannten Tour



dann merk dir schon mal den *13.12. *vor 
da habe ich eine Tour in arbeit, wird was längeres so um die 4,5 std.
die höhenmeter liegen bei ca 1000 aber alles sehr gut fahrbar... also
das ideale für grundlagen Junkies 
wenn ich die letzten Ecken ausgetüftelt habe setzt ich sie ins LMB

Michael


----------



## dandy (12. November 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Edit: dandy, fohns, meine bessere Hälfte meint ich muß was tun  Also bis morsche am Druckhaus


----------



## loti (12. November 2009)

So, ich verabschiede mich mal in den sonnigen Süden nach Zypern und mach mal 10 Tage dort Punkte für den Winterpokal.
loti


----------



## BlackTrek (12. November 2009)

Du hast ja auch noch so wenige...


----------



## Google (13. November 2009)

Die Zypernpunkte werden doch wohl selbstverständlich abgezogen 


Sakir schrieb:


> dann merk dir schon mal den *13.12. *vor
> da habe ich eine Tour in arbeit, wird was längeres so um die 4,5 std.
> die höhenmeter liegen bei ca 1000 aber alles sehr gut fahrbar... also
> das ideale für grundlagen Junkies
> ...


Merk ich mir natürlich! Bei meiner derzeitigen Gemütslage zum Thema biken, kann ich allerdings wirklich keine Zusagen machen. Ich kann mich nur schlecht aufraffen und das scheint nix kurzes zu sein 

Gestern bin ich auch nur aufs Rad gekommen weil dandy und fohns dabei waren. Alleine geht eben gar nix.

....wo ist nur die Leidenschaft?.....


----------



## drinkandbike (13. November 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Bei meiner derzeitigen Gemütslage zum Thema biken, kann ich allerdings wirklich keine Zusagen machen. Ich kann mich nur schlecht aufraffen und das scheint nix kurzes zu sein
> 
> Gestern bin ich auch nur aufs Rad gekommen weil dandy und fohns dabei waren. Alleine geht eben gar nix.
> 
> ....wo ist nur die Leidenschaft?.....




in solch einer Situation hilft nur ein neues Bike! Hat bei mir auch immer geholfen


----------



## x-rossi (13. November 2009)

hab mich mit adrenalino auch darüber unterhalten  google muss sein altes *schweres* teil verscherbeln und sich was neues *leichtes* aufbauen 

alternativ wäre es auch möglich, das nächste jahr gar nicht zu fahren. hatte ich für 2009 auch geplant, aber nicht so krass mit unfall und so. und jetzt kann ich es tag für tag nicht aushalten, biss ich auf den sattel kann.

google - ein jahr pause, oder neues bike. 

neues bike?


----------



## theobviousfaker (13. November 2009)

Ich nehm dein altes auch gern in meinen kuscheligen Werkstattkeller auf, da wirds gut gepflegt, kriegt drei mal täglich Öl und kann mit Gleichgesinnten über Wehwehchen palavern   (Mein Epic ist auch grade "auf Kur" )

Ach was. Aber die Tipps sind gar nicht schlecht. Wenn man ein wenig abstinent bleibt kommt die Lust eigentlich immer von allein wieder. Zwischendurch vielleicht noch ein paar Fotos und Mountainbikefilmchen anschauen


----------



## Google (13. November 2009)

drinkandbike schrieb:


> in solch einer Situation hilft nur ein neues Bike! Hat bei mir auch immer geholfen


Muß bei Dir ja schon Jahre her sein.....Boaahh  Das hat jetzt gesessen!!  Falls ich nächstes Jahr noch sowohl virtuell als auch körperlich noch aktiv bin, hast Du Dich bis dahin eh mal wieder bei mir zu melden, bzw. vor einer gemeinsamen Tour *stramm zu stehen *



x-rossi schrieb:


> google - ein jahr pause, oder neues bike.
> 
> neues bike?


 Beides geht net oder wie  Schade! So en neues Bike wäre schon was. Aber irgendwann müssen erwachsene Menschen doch mal vernünftig werden.......Mmmm, mal einen richtig geilen Rahmen von Grund auf aufzubauen wäre schon mal was. Bin ich aber zu blöd zu....


theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Ich nehm dein altes auch gern in meinen kuscheligen Werkstattkeller auf, da wirds gut gepflegt, kriegt drei mal täglich Öl und kann mit Gleichgesinnten über Wehwehchen palavern


Mein Black Beauty steht noch nicht mal sauber gestriegelt in unseren viel zu kleinen Keller und wiehert schon ständig nach Auslauf. Ich hoffe mein Hengst, liebevoll schwarze Kampfsau genannt ( Hey! Wieso schwer?? Für ein 140 er All Mountain sind doch genau 13KG jetzt net sooo super schwer, ODER?? Erdi, Klappe!!: ), bekommt in der nächsten Saison genug Auslauf 

Na ja, schaun mer mal. Da hilft nur abwarten und.......HIER JAMMERN! 

Grüße

Google und danke für Euer Mitgefühl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drinkandbike (13. November 2009)

@[email protected]

jawoll Herr General 

momentan lasse ich mich von einer Nachbarin den Berg raufziehen  Aber das könnt ihr dann auch übernehmen!
kai aus F.


----------



## Google (13. November 2009)

drinkandbike schrieb:


> Nachbarin


Hmmm.... könnte auch ne Motivation sein


----------



## drinkandbike (13. November 2009)

Berichtigung: Nicht Nachbarin, sondern Nachtbarinnen


----------



## theobviousfaker (13. November 2009)

drinkandbike schrieb:


> Nach*t*barinnen



Sehr, sehr, sehr geile Wortschöpfung!  Mal meine Nachbarin fragen, was sie so von dem "t" hält und ob wir das nicht einführen wollen


----------



## drinkandbike (13. November 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Sehr, sehr, sehr geile Wortschöpfung!  Mal meine Nachbarin fragen, was sie so von dem "t" hält und ob wir das nicht einführen wollen




war natürlich so gewollt  P.S ich ändere meine Signatur -Der mit den Nachtbarinnen fährt -


----------



## Google (13. November 2009)

So möchte ich doch mal wieder was zum Thema biken beitragen:

Sonntag ab 11:00 Uhr oder ein bisserl später: Wer hätte denn Lust auf einen gemütlichen Ausflug zum Naturfreundehaus? Aus Eigeninteresse bemühe ich mich um schlammfreie Wege...und gemäßigte Höhenmeter. Wenn sich jemand findet, fahre ich auf alle Fälle, außer bei Regen...oder wenn wieder jemand in der Familie schwächelt 

Nachtbarinnen ausdrücklich erwünscht!


----------



## x-rossi (13. November 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Mmmm, mal einen richtig geilen Rahmen von Grund auf aufzubauen wäre schon mal was. Bin ich aber zu blöd zu....


bist du nicht  rat und tat bekommst du bei bedarf von allen seiten ... oder auch nicht: von faker - er geht lieber tanzen. von drinkandbike - wohnt zu weit weg. von erdi - schraubt nur an cannondales rum. von mir - nö, bin zu unmotiviert.



also, das schaffst du schon


----------



## Erdi01 (13. November 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Erdi, Klappe!!: ),



ICH sach nix ... 



​


----------



## Ti-Racer (13. November 2009)

@ Google,

also wenn diesmal die Tour stattfindet bin ich wieder mal dabei ;-) kann auch  schon um 10 beginnen..

Lg Michi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (14. November 2009)

Morsche!

@Erdi
Guter Einwurf mit dem Bild   das Mahnmal wird doch hoffentlich seine Wirkung net verfehlen......
@all
Ich fahre heute mit ein paar Bekannten um 14 Uhr ab Hohemark eine lockere gediegene kleine Runde zum Fuchstanz über Saalburg und Sandplacken und unterhalb des Altkönigs vorbei wieder zurück. Aufgrund des Wetters möglichst keine Trails und wenn dann nur was kurzes. Tempo mittel, kein rumeiern aber auch kein Vollgas.

Morgen entscheide ich spontan. Wenn es trocken bleibt will ich mein Triarad aus dem Winterschlaf kurz wecken und Straße fahren, bei Regen würde ich den Mainradweg bevorzugen - stay tuned, schaut rein


----------



## x-rossi (14. November 2009)

hat wer lust morgen früh zeitig gegen 9 uhr für 2h15m grundlage am main zu fahren?


----------



## Google (14. November 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> hat wer lust morgen früh zeitig gegen 9 uhr für 2h15m grundlage am main zu fahren?


 Da lieg ich noch in der Speuze  Mit nem Bikeprojekt kannste ja auch richtig motivieren 


Erdi01 schrieb:


> ICH sach nix ... ​


Den kenn ich net  

Na ja, muß schon aufpassen. Ich hoffe ich behalts im Griff.





Ti-Racer schrieb:


> @ Google,
> 
> also wenn diesmal die Tour stattfindet bin ich wieder mal dabei ;-) kann auch  schon um 10 beginnen..
> 
> Lg Michi


 Ok, treffen wir uns von der Startzeit in der Mitte, also 10:30 Uhr? Hier der Last Minute Eintrag für weitere Interessierte:

*Sonntagstour*​

Die Tour findet allerdings nur bei Trockenheit statt 

Grüße

Google​


----------



## drinkandbike (15. November 2009)

Ausfahrt mit der NachtBarin


----------



## Erdi01 (15. November 2009)

Die Dietzenbacher NachtBarn (wir waren fünfe) haben ihre Ausfahrt auch schon hintersich und sahen auch nicht anders aus ... 

So früh schon geschniegelt und gebügelt wieder hier zu sitzen hatt auch was.


----------



## Ti-Racer (15. November 2009)

Hey Google,

Sorry wollte gestern noch absagen.. aber wie es die Kollegen so wollten sind wir nach Feierabend noch in der Disco. War heut morgen nicht mehr in der Lage zum Biken bzw vorher an den PC zu gehen, aber das Feiern musste einfach mal wieder sein ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (15. November 2009)

drinkandbike schrieb:


> Ausfahrt mit der NachtBarin


 Lächeln tut se ja ganz nett. Mir persönlich wäre sie mir aber zu maskulin.





Ti-Racer schrieb:


> Lage zum Biken bzw vorher an den PC zu gehen, aber das Feiern musste einfach mal wieder sein ;-)


 Kein Problem. Irgendwann wirst Du Feiern UND Biken können!! 

Nun, so fuhren wir heute zu Zweit durch die Botanik des Vorderspessarts. Zunächst wieder ziemlich unmotiviert zum Treffpunkt hingeeiert, in der Hoffnung shopper kommt doch nicht (Nichts gegen shopper!). Ich wäre glatt umgedreht  Shopper war aber da, so dass ich zumindest die Gelegenheit wahrnehmen konnte, ihm nochmal persönlich was vorjammern zu können  Er hat dann auch geduldig mitzugehört, ein paar Tipps gegeben und wie das dann halt so ist (wir sind ja schön gemütlich gefahren), haben wir viel (übers biken) gebabbeld. Im Naturfreundhaus dann gemütliches Kuchen fassen, zusätzlich mit meiner Familie und dann noch der Überraschungsbesuch von Chaotenkind und "Ingo the holic" (bikeholic)  Wieder gejammert aber auch übers biken siniert und zu ner Tour am kommenden Samstag überreden lassen.........

.......heimgefahren und siehe da: Endlich hats wieder ein bisserl gekribbelt. War seit längerer Zeit alles in allem mal wieder ne wirklich schöne Ausfahrt Hoffentlich bleibts so !

In Auftragsarbeit von Ingo (er hat derzeit nicht sooo viel Zeit) wird er kommenden Samstag folgende Tour guiden und anbieten:

Mainradhöhenweg bis Klingenberg​
Keine Ahnung wie ich mich zu dieser Tour habe überreden lassen .....und bei dieser Startzeit!   shopper und wahrscheinlich Chaotenkind sind mit von der Partie, so dass wir schon mal vier Leutchen sind. Mitfahrer willkommen !!

Wenns unbeständig werden soll, wollen wir am kommenden Samstag wenigstens was Kleines fahren, bei Regen fällt die Tour ganz aus.

Grüße

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (15. November 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Mainradhöhenweg bis Klingenberg​



Hallo, noch früher geht's nett  oder was  Wollt wohl beim Bäcker Mittagessen. Mal sehen ...

Ich war heute mit dem Hollandrad im Messler Hügelland. Das ist genauso  gewesen. Immerhin habe ich die Jahresfahrleistung des Gemini damit fast verdoppelt (2xTaunus, 1xHügelland = 110KM) und es mal richtig eingesaut damit sich das Putzen am Nachmittag auch gelohnt hatt  Frisch geputzt, geölt und gewienert habe ich's jetzt in Winterschlaf geschickt und überlege, wie's für das Teil weitergeht


----------



## Google (16. November 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Hallo, noch früher geht's nett


  Das soll der bikeholic entscheiden. Hilft Dir ein halbes Stündchen? (echt sozial oder?  )

Wetter heute bescheiden...Morgen bescheiden..... Aber wenigstens einmal muß ich vorm Mainradhöhenweg was tun  Mitfahrer wie immer willkommen:

*Mainradweg am Mittwoch​*
@[email protected] Frank ist dabei. Vielleicht haste ja auch Zeit und Lust.

Ja und dann halt immer noch die Tour für den kommenden Samstag. Bis jetzt scheints Wetter gut zu werden! *hoff*

Mainradhöhenweg bis Klingenberg​
Grüße

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (16. November 2009)

Alles bei Start ab 10:00 ist sozial. Ist für mich dann immer noch früh genug und heißt für mich immer noch Wecker auf 08:30


----------



## BlackTrek (17. November 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Frisch geputzt, geölt und gewienert habe ich's jetzt in Winterschlaf geschickt und überlege, wie's für das Teil weitergeht


Wieso? War es nicht brav?
Oder ist das heimische Terrain zu leicht dafür?


----------



## Erdi01 (17. November 2009)

In der Tat ... das Gemini im FR-Aufbau lacht doch nur über die Trail im Taunus, Spessart oder ODW. *Ich* bin das limitierende Element, wenn's nicht weitergeht 

Aber bevor ich mir ernsthafte Gedanken über nem Umbau vom Gemini machen würde, habe ich erstmal genügend andere Baustellen abzuschließen 

Da wäre die zukünftige "Grundlagenschlampe" dehren Dichtung und Spacer für die Kurbel einfach nicht beikommt 






Neben "Der Unvollendeten" liegt hier auch noch "Die Vollendete" für den "Schwarzfahrer" rum. Dehren Einzug wird derzeit noch durch den Standart BB Adapter verhindert. 






Und schließlich müßte in den "Hardtailoldie" mal langsam wieder die original Fatty 70 hinein, dort ist übergangsweise ... vor ein paar Jahren  ... mal eine Super Fatty SL reingekommen, die da eigentlich nicht reingehört.






Baustellen über Baustellen


----------



## Bikeholic (19. November 2009)

@alle: Falls jemand heute Abend lust hat sich mir zu einem Flachland-Nightride anzuschließen ... Mitfahrer willkommen! 

Zeit / Startpunkt: 18:00 Uhr Druckhaus Steinheim

Fahrzeit: 3-3,5 Stunden

Zu- und Ausstiegsmöglichkeiten: 
Druckhaus Steinheim (18:00)
Seligenstadt / Fähre (18:30)
Mainflingen / Mainbrücke (18:45)
Steinberg (19:30)
Sachsenhausen (20:15)
Offenbach (20:30)
Steinheim (21:15)

*Anmeldung nur hier im Tread!* (wer mit möchte bitte hier anmelden und Tel.Nr. per pin bis 17:00 Uhr zusenden)

Falls sich niemand zum Mitfahren meldet, bin ich möglicherweise früher, später oder auf einer anderen Runde unterwegs.

Bikeholic


----------



## drinkandbike (19. November 2009)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> @alle: Falls jemand heute Abend lust hat sich mir zu einem Flachland-Nightride anzuschließen ... Mitfahrer willkommen!
> 
> Zeit / Startpunkt: 18:00 Uhr Druckhaus Steinheim
> 
> ...



ich könnte um 20.00 Uhr in Sachsenhausen (wo dort?) sein und dich noch bis Steinheim begleiten - dann würde es für mich zurück nach Frankfurt gehen!

PN mit meiner Nummer ist raus!

kai


----------



## Adrenalino (19. November 2009)

Jemand Zeit und Lust auf Grundlagentraining am Sonntag? Route würde z.b. über Hohe Straße zum Lohrberg und über Heiligenstockweg nach Berkersheim runter an die Nidda gehen, hier dann flach bis Gronau/Niederdorfelden/Karben und evtl. über die Hohe Straße wieder zurück nach Maintal.

Strammes Tempo, etwas Hm, keine Pausen! Fahrtzeit so um die 2:45-3 Std, Uhrzeit gebe ich noch bekannt, Tendenz gegen mittag. Ich fahre bei jedem Wetter außer Tornado, Hurrikan, Blizzard, Zyklon......


----------



## Erdi01 (19. November 2009)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> @Steinberg (19:30)
> 
> Bikeholic


... soll das Dietzenbach Steinberg sein  

Falls ja, könnt ich mich auch mal dranhängen. Meine Nummer hast Du ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (19. November 2009)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> außer Tornado, Hurrikan, Blizzard, Zyklon......


Weichei!


----------



## Bikeholic (20. November 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Hallo, noch früher geht's nett  oder was  Wollt wohl beim Bäcker Mittagessen. Mal sehen ...


Süßes Mittagessen, da würde jedes Kind schwach werden. 


Erdi01 schrieb:


> Alles bei Start ab 10:00 ist sozial. Ist für mich dann immer noch früh genug und heißt für mich immer noch Wecker auf 08:30


... OK, dann laß uns 10:00 als Startzeit anvisieren, dann schaffts auch der Erdi mit der Anfahrt. 
@Erdi: Wir bleiben beim M-Weg mit Höhenmetern. Falls alle Lust haben könnten wir auf dem Rückweg über Mömmlingen, Schaafheim radeln und danach die "Lange-Schneise" nutzen (ist kürzer als der Mainweg zurück), dann könntest Du auch direkt mit dem Bike zurück nach Dietzenbach radeln. Ist mir aber erst heute Morgen eingefallen.



drinkandbike schrieb:


> ich könnte um 20.00 Uhr in Sachsenhausen (wo dort?) sein und dich noch bis Steinheim begleiten - dann würde es für mich zurück nach Frankfurt gehen!



War gestern ne nette Feierabend-Tour und schön das Du Dich noch angeschlossen hast.  Am Ende waren es für mich 77Km. Bist Du morgen dabei?


----------



## Erdi01 (20. November 2009)

OK, ich werde dann morgen um 10:00 am Druckhaus sein. Ob ich direkt mit dem Rad komme oder das Vierrad zum Treffpunkt nehme entscheide ich spontan. Bis denn ...


----------



## drinkandbike (20. November 2009)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Süßes Mittagessen, da würde jedes Kind schwach werden.
> 
> ... OK, dann laß uns 10:00 als Startzeit anvisieren, dann schaffts auch der Erdi mit der Anfahrt.
> @Erdi: Wir bleiben beim M-Weg mit Höhenmetern. Falls alle Lust haben könnten wir auf dem Rückweg über Mömmlingen, Schaafheim radeln und danach die "Lange-Schneise" nutzen (ist kürzer als der Mainweg zurück), dann könntest Du auch direkt mit dem Bike zurück nach Dietzenbach radeln. Ist mir aber erst heute Morgen eingefallen.
> ...



ich würde gerne..bin aber am Samstagmittag andersweitig verplant. Euch eine schöne Tour! Grüsse kai aus F.


----------



## Google (20. November 2009)

Ok, ich habe die Startzeit für die morgige Tour auf 10:00 Uhr geändert. Kommt mir auch entgegen 

@[email protected] Hast Du es auch gelesen?

Also bis morsche


----------



## shopper (20. November 2009)

10:00 Uhr ist ok.

Gruß Shopper


----------



## Lanzelot (20. November 2009)

Servus
hat jemand von euch ein gps, und kann den mainhöhenweg mal aufzeichnen, ich bin morgen leider schon anderweitig verplant...

gruss
Stephan


----------



## Erdi01 (21. November 2009)

Also bislang habe ich nix von Absage der Tour gelesen. Ich mache mich jetzt fertig und werd in ner viertel Stunde zum Treffpunkt starten. Ich komme direkt mit dem Rad ...


----------



## Bikeholic (21. November 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Also bislang habe ich nix von Absage der Tour gelesen. Ich mache mich jetzt fertig und werd in ner viertel Stunde zum Treffpunkt starten. Ich komme direkt mit dem Rad ...


Ok! Bin auch dabei mich fertig zu machen. Bis gleich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (21. November 2009)

Und Jungs alles klar? Wie war Eure Tour? Erzählt mal.

Also das war nicht normal wie schlecht ich drauf war. Wir waren ja wirklich nicht schnell unterwegs. Ich scheine wirklich den Virus vom Sohnemann etwas abbekommen zu haben. Da zeigt sich nun zuhause 

Bis Klingenberg hätte ich es schon  irgendwie geschafft...aber zurück  Ich bin jedenfalls froh, dass ich abgedreht bin.

Grüße

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (21. November 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Und Jungs alles klar? Wie war Eure Tour? Erzählt mal.



... 08:30 aufgestanden. Regen und alles naß. Gut mal warten, wer sagt zuerst ab ...... KEINER .... Mist jetzt muß ich ja auch  Natürlich zu spät gestartet, also Gas geben 35 Min, 27ziger Schnitt später Druckhaus erreicht. Danach kam mir das Bummeltempo am Main gerade recht  In Seligenstadt drehte choatenkind, nach dem langen Elend verließ uns Google, also zu Dritt weiter. Auf der Höhe um A'bersch rum, irgendwann sah ich zum ersten Mal das blaue M für Mainhöhenweg = Scheizzweg, jedenfalls um die Jahreszeit und mit dem Hardtail. Ich hatte mich gedanklich auch schon ausgeklingt und mir meinen Heimweg zurecht gelegt. Den anderen beiden Shopper und Bikeholic gings wohl auch nicht wesentlich besser. Jedenfalls hatten wir von jetzt auf eben, als wir das Schild *ALM* entdeckt hatten, beschloßen dort einzufallen und die Ursprungsrunde abzubrechen. Gut so  Dort tauchte noch Michael, Bikeholics Freund, mit Partnerin auf. Lecker Käsespazen später war's auch schon wieder höchste Zeit aufzubrechen. Runter zum Main, dort entlang und rüber nach Schönbusch. Dort verabschiedete ich mich und drehte Richtung Gersprenz ab. Über die Lange Schneise und Jügesheim ereichte ich mit dem letzen Tageslicht Dietzenbach. Nach 109 KM 850HM ist mein Bedarf nach Radfahren für's WE gedeckt  Glaub ich zumindest, falls nicht startet morgen, Sonntag um 10:00 wieder die Dtz-Mounty-Runde ins Messler Hügelland. Mal sehen ...

@Lanze, also ein Track von heute habe ich natürlich, aber der wird Dir nix bringen. Wir sind nur einen Bruchteil auf dem M gewesen.


----------



## Adrenalino (21. November 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Weichei!



Uffbasse, Kamerad, uffbasse 

Also, ich starte morgen um 12 Uhr hier in Maintal zur beschriebenen Tour. Hohe Straße, Lohrberg, Heiligenstockweg, Berkersheim, Nidda und dann irgendwie zurück.


----------



## Lanzelot (21. November 2009)

@Erdi01
Da hätten wir uns ja fast noch gesehen, ich bin heut von Somborn aus nach Hanau und dann Deinen Track nach Dietzenbach gefahren.

Hm, nee dann will ich den Track nicht


----------



## Crypter (21. November 2009)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Uffbasse, Kamerad, uffbasse
> 
> Also, ich starte morgen um 12 Uhr hier in Maintal zur beschriebenen Tour. Hohe Straße, Lohrberg, Heiligenstockweg, Berkersheim, Nidda und dann irgendwie zurück.



Wo startest du denn genau und: Rennrad oder MTB?


----------



## Adrenalino (21. November 2009)

Crypter schrieb:


> Wo startest du denn genau und: Rennrad oder MTB?



Uups, ganz vergessen : starte in Maintal-Bischofsheim an der Shell-Tankstelle Ecke Kreuzstein/Goethestraße um 12 Uhr. Ich fahre mit dem Crosser, die Strecke ist an der Nidda ungeeignet fürs Rennrad, MTB oder Crosser aber kein Problem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (21. November 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Nach 109 KM 850HM ist mein Bedarf nach Radfahren für's WE gedeckt


Seid Ihr eigentlich auch mal MTB-typisch unterwegs oder macht Ihr nur noch km-Fresser-Runden?


----------



## Adrenalino (22. November 2009)

Also, wenn sich bis 11 Uhr hier keiner mehr meldet dann fahre ich was anderes 

Kurzfristiges Bescheid sagen auch übers mobile Telefon möglich : 0173-8802456


----------



## Erdi01 (22. November 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Seid Ihr eigentlich auch mal MTB-typisch unterwegs oder macht Ihr nur noch km-Fresser-Runden?



Ich weis ja nicht wo bei Dir mtb-typisch anfängt oder aufhört, jedenfalls sind 3/4 des Weges in der Regel ungeeignet fürn Renner 

Ansonsten bin ich mal hier, mal da unterwegs. Hin und wieder sogar im Taunus. Ändert aber alles nix daran, dass die KM oft dreistellig sind 

*Beispiele für ... Spessart:* [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FxZb9CWEE3s"]YouTube- MTB Hahnenkamm Downhill 3[/ame]

*Odenwald:* [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M6whj-zW67g"]YouTube- Russenpfad[/ame]


----------



## Adrenalino (22. November 2009)

Boah. Ich will SOFORT wissen wo dieser......dieser.......megahammergeile Russnepfad beginnt! Geil!!


----------



## drinkandbike (22. November 2009)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Boah. Ich will SOFORT wissen wo dieser......dieser.......megahammergeile Russnepfad beginnt! Geil!!



hilft dir möglicherweise weiter 

http://www.mtb-amorbach.de/8.html


----------



## sipaq (22. November 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ich weis ja nicht wo bei Dir mtb-typisch anfängt oder aufhört, jedenfalls sind 3/4 des Weges in der Regel ungeeignet fürn Renner http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M6whj-zW67g


Ungeeignet für den Renner ist ja wohl kaum ein Kriterium fürs MTB. 90% der WABs sind zumindest im Taunus nicht Renner-geeignet (außer man steht auf 8er in den Laufrädern und viele Platten), aber WAB-Fahrer sind doch Loser  (zumindest wenn die WABs bergab gefahren werden).

MTB-typisch ist für mich, dass 99% des Weges nicht rennergeeignet sind und zumindest die Bergabpassagen auch nicht Crosser-geeignet sind. Sprich rauf auf WABs oder Trails (je nach Laune) und runter ausschließlich auf Trails.

Alles andere ist kein MTB-fahren.


----------



## Google (22. November 2009)

Ich bin echt froh, dass es noch so richtige Helden wie Dich gibt. Ach was sage ich Helden!.....Held !! 

Weiter so !  

Voller Respekt

Google


----------



## sipaq (22. November 2009)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Boah. Ich will SOFORT wissen wo dieser......dieser.......megahammergeile Russnepfad beginnt! Geil!!


Nur mal als Hinweis: Der Russenpfad ist echt nett (war dieses Jahr mit zwei AWB'lern mal dort), aber jetzt auch nicht so spektakulär, als dass man das jetzt unbedingt gesehen haben muss.

Von Maintal aus, bist Du doch 3mal so schnell im Taunus und kannst dort mit X-Trail, Rote-Kreuz-Trail, Viktoriatrail, Reichenbachtrail, Herzberg-Trail (Blauer Punkt), Telegraphenschneise oder Japaner-Trail wesentlich mehr und größtenteils deutlich längere Trails abfahren als in Amorbach. 

Von den netten Trails im Vordertaunus oder Hintertaunus mal ganz zu schweigen...


----------



## sipaq (22. November 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Ich bin echt froh, dass es noch so richtige Helden wie Dich gibt. Ach was sage ich Helden!.....Held !!
> 
> Weiter so !
> 
> Voller Respekt


Das Du (wieder) Deinen Senf dazugeben musst, war ja klar. Mir gehts nicht darum, hier den Extrem-MTB'ler raushängen zu lassen. Der bin ich nämlich nicht. Da fahren im Taunus oder Spessart ganz andere rum. 

Ich würd halt gerne mal den Spessart auch mal trailtechnisch erkunden, aber wenn hier immer nur km-Fresser-WAB-Runden angeboten werden (wie mir scheint ), dann brauch ich Euch ja nicht wirklich auf die Nerven zu gehen.

Also beruhig Dich, Google, und versuche weiter aus der MTB-Depression rauszukommen.


----------



## Google (22. November 2009)

Also irgendwie haste aber schon ne komische Art nach ner Trailtour bei uns anzufragen  Red Dich net raus. Im Frühjahr/Sommer gabs hier genug Gelegenheiten 

Bei *Deiner* Definition, bzw. Ansprüchen von MTB fahren, wirst Du hier eh nicht fündig werden, bzw. wird Dir niemand etwas anbieten wollen. MTB fahren ist nicht nur Trails bergab fahren, aber dass muß ich Dir sicher nicht erklären. Wenn doch, hilft wie immer Wikipedia.

Aber "frag"   doch auch mal bei den Spessartwölfen.

Edit: Wieso eigentlich 





sipaq schrieb:


> (wieder)


?? Zeig mal. Ich habs nur umgekehrt in Erinnerung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackTrek (22. November 2009)

Also ich muss sipaq (unbekannterweise) da mal recht geben. Nur weil man irgendwo nicht mit dem Renner langfahren mag, ist es noch kein typisches MTB Trail-Fahren. 

Ich weiss auch gar nicht, warum hier schon wieder so schlechte Laune aufkommt. Kann doch jeder fahren, wie er Lust drauf hat.

Allerdings hab ich jetzt bei dem Matsch-Wetter ehrlichgesagt weniger Lust über Wurzeln und Steine zu schliddern. Sobald es wieder festen Boden unter den Stollenreifen gibt, wäre ich für "echte Geländetouren"(TM)  durchaus zu begeistern.


----------



## Adrenalino (22. November 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Nur mal als Hinweis: Der Russenpfad ist echt nett (war dieses Jahr mit zwei AWB'lern mal dort), aber jetzt auch nicht so spektakulär, als dass man das jetzt unbedingt gesehen haben muss.
> 
> Von Maintal aus, bist Du doch 3mal so schnell im Taunus und kannst dort mit X-Trail, Rote-Kreuz-Trail, Viktoriatrail, Reichenbachtrail, Herzberg-Trail (Blauer Punkt), Telegraphenschneise oder Japaner-Trail wesentlich mehr und größtenteils deutlich längere Trails abfahren als in Amorbach.
> 
> Von den netten Trails im Vordertaunus oder Hintertaunus mal ganz zu schweigen...



Ehrlich gesagt bin ich besagte Trails ( auch im Vorder/Hintertaunus, Stichwort Abfahrt Pferdskopf ) nunmal schon so oft gefahren daß es mal Zeit wird was neues unter die Stollen zu nehmen.

Desweiteren hat dieser Russenpfad schlicht "Flow", das sieht man auf dem Video ganz deutlich während der X-Trail zum Bleistift hervorragend geeignet ist um technische Abfahrten zu trainieren. Ich fahre ihn gerne, genauso wie fast alle anderen genannten,  fahre aber auch gerne mal was mit Flow wo ich einfach laufen lassen kann ohne mich groß auf Stufen, Steine, Wurzeln u.ä. konzentrieren zu müssen 

Zum Reichenbachtrail ist zu sagen daß Teile davon schon vor Jahren gesperrt wurden :

Zitat www.gps-tour.info



> Achtung: das Reichenbachtal (der Wiesentrail) ist gesperrt und wir es wohl auch bleiben.
> 
> Der Bereich muss links umfahren werden!


----------



## Adrenalino (22. November 2009)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Also ich muss sipaq (unbekannterweise) da mal recht geben. Nur weil man irgendwo nicht mit dem Renner langfahren mag, ist es noch kein typisches MTB Trail-Fahren.
> 
> Ich weiss auch gar nicht, warum hier schon wieder so schlechte Laune aufkommt. Kann doch jeder fahren, wie er Lust drauf hat.
> 
> Allerdings hab ich jetzt bei dem Matsch-Wetter ehrlichgesagt weniger Lust über Wurzeln und Steine zu schliddern. Sobald es wieder festen Boden unter den Stollenreifen gibt, wäre ich für "echte Geländetouren"(TM)  durchaus zu begeistern.



Meine Zustimmung 

Mal ehrlich, Trails machen doch erst richtig Spaß wenns trocken ist.

Außerdem, WAB haben auch was für sich wenn sie durch schönes Gebiet führen. Auf Trails sieht man oft vor lauter Bäumen den Rest der Gegend nicht, auf ner WAB hat man dagegen öfters mal freien Blick durch die Landschaft, das ist für mich genauso schön wie Trails surfen


----------



## Google (22. November 2009)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Nur weil man irgendwo nicht mit dem Renner langfahren mag, ist es noch kein typisches MTB Trail-Fahren.


 Der Vergleich hinkt aber mit dem was hier gefahren wird gewaltig. Und von MTB-Trail fahren war hier nicht die Rede.





BlackTrek schrieb:


> Kann doch jeder fahren, wie er Lust drauf hat.


Das meine ich aber auch 


Adrenalino schrieb:


> Auf Trails sieht man oft vor lauter Bäumen den Rest der Gegend nicht, auf ner WAB hat man dagegen öfters mal freien Blick durch die Landschaft, das ist für mich genauso schön wie Trails surfen


Die richtige Mischung machts


----------



## x-rossi (22. November 2009)

ich kann beide seiten verstehen, stehe ich altersmäßig doch irgendwie in der mitte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





beim ersten meinungsaustausch zwischen erdi und sipaq wollt ich eigentlich auch schon meinen senf zugunsten erdi abladen, bin aber mittlerweile doch soweit gereift, einer diskussion erst einmal ihren lauf zu lassen und siehe da: *alles ist ja nur ein missverständnis gewesen*.

aber was hat das nun mit dem alter zu tun? irgendwie meine ich auch, dass die älteren säcke nicht so gerne technisches hochkotzen. und bergab solls auch eher ungefährlich gehen.

wenn du dir mal was schlimmeres geholt hast als ne fleischwunde, dann überlegst 3x ob du was krasseres runter fährst.

obwohl - so nen enduro mit absenkbarer sattelstütze und flacherem lenkwinkel mit 150-160 mm gabel eröffnet ganz neue vertikonte (verikonte = vertikale form von horizonte). auch im alter


----------



## Erdi01 (22. November 2009)

Was geht den hier ab ... 

*@Adrenalino*, mit dem Link von dinkandbike kannst Du schon was anfangen. Das eigentliche Highlight dort ist aber die Abfahrt vom Schwabenstein nach Amorbach. Dort habe ich vor Jahren Spitzkehren hassen gelernt  Die Tour hat's sogar in die Frankfurter Rundschau geschafft. Die letzten Jahre war ich im Dreiländereck aber nur noch mit dem Renner unterwegs.

*@sipag*, Jeder wie er mag, ich mag alles. Vom Asphaltschneiden bis zur Trail-O-Mania. Meist ist mir der Taunusbesuch zu aufwendig. Für nur 30-40KM-Tour mit dem Vierrad anreisen sehe ich nicht ein und mit dem Rad quer durch Frankfurt gurken hasse ich erstrecht. Deswegen steht mein Gemini die meiste Zeit im Keller rum. Und da Blacky über`n Sommer ja komplett abtaucht, habe ich noch ein Grund weniger das Gemini zu bewegen


----------



## x-rossi (22. November 2009)

ich meine aber schon dass der taunus groß genug ist um start/ziel hohemark jeden athleten an seine grenzen zu bringen. touren mit mehr als 2.000 hm sind locker drin. man muss halt das wegenetz kennen.


----------



## BlackTrek (22. November 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Und da Blacky über`n Sommer ja komplett abtaucht, habe ich noch ein Grund weniger das Gemini zu bewegen


----------



## theobviousfaker (22. November 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ich weis ja nicht wo bei Dir mtb-typisch anfängt oder aufhört, jedenfalls sind 3/4 des Weges in der Regel ungeeignet fürn Renner
> 
> Ansonsten bin ich mal hier, mal da unterwegs. Hin und wieder sogar im Taunus. Ändert aber alles nix daran, dass die KM oft dreistellig sind
> 
> *Beispiele für ... Spessart:* YouTube- MTB Hahnenkamm Downhill 3



Die Stelle bei Sekunde 40 im ersten Video kenn ich doch...














Der dicke Baum der auch im Video im Weg ist war leider zu schwer für uns...

Und was Rennerfahren auf WABs angeht: Ihr habt doch alle keine Ahnung    Mit meinem Alltagsrad (28mm/8bar) fahr ich regelmäßig WABs. Zwar nicht direkt im Taunus oder Spessart (dafür reicht die SSP-Übersetzung nicht) aber WABs sind ja bundesweit genormt   Wer ist *jetzt* der Held?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (23. November 2009)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt bin ich besagte Trails ( auch im Vorder/Hintertaunus, Stichwort Abfahrt Pferdskopf ) nunmal schon so oft gefahren daß es mal Zeit wird was neues unter die Stollen zu nehmen.
> 
> Desweiteren hat dieser Russenpfad schlicht "Flow", das sieht man auf dem Video ganz deutlich während der X-Trail zum Bleistift hervorragend geeignet ist um technische Abfahrten zu trainieren. Ich fahre ihn gerne, genauso wie fast alle anderen genannten,  fahre aber auch gerne mal was mit Flow wo ich einfach laufen lassen kann ohne mich groß auf Stufen, Steine, Wurzeln u.ä. konzentrieren zu müssen


Da hast Du natürlich recht, Flow hat das Teil definitiv. Im Taunus hast Du dank der vielen Steine, da nicht oft so viel Flow.

Ich wollte Dich auch nur darauf hinweisen, dass die Anfahrt (ist 'ne ziemliche Gurkerei über die Käffer) nach Amorbach sich allein für den Russenpfad nicht lohnt. Da gibts aber noch mehr nette Touren. Und wenn man sich via GPS da ein komplettes Package für einen ganzen Tag zusammenstellt (inkl. Russenpfad), dann lohnt es sich auch.



Adrenalino schrieb:


> Zum Reichenbachtrail ist zu sagen daß Teile davon schon vor Jahren gesperrt wurden:


Das ist aber nur der unterste Teil durchs Tal (der sowieso nur im Sommer bei mehrtägiger Trockenheit Spaß gemacht hat). Die oberen drei Abschnitte sind immer noch voll befahrbar.


----------



## x-rossi (23. November 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Wer ist *jetzt* der Held?!








 "held" war in diesem zusammenhang eher negativ behaftet.


----------



## sipaq (23. November 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@sipag*, Jeder wie er mag, ich mag alles. Vom Asphaltschneiden bis zur Trail-O-Mania. Meist ist mir der Taunusbesuch zu aufwendig. Für nur 30-40KM-Tour mit dem Vierrad anreisen sehe ich nicht ein und mit dem Rad quer durch Frankfurt gurken hasse ich erstrecht. Deswegen steht mein Gemini die meiste Zeit im Keller rum. Und da Blacky über`n Sommer ja komplett abtaucht, habe ich noch ein Grund weniger das Gemini zu bewegen


Du kannst Dir auch problemlos 'ne 80km Runde im Taunus geben  nur hat die dann halt aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach deutlich mehr Höhenmeter als die Runden, die Ausgangspunkt meiner Äußerungen waren. 

Außerdem kann man doch mit dem ÖPNV in einer 3/4 Stunde von Dietzenbach nach Oberursel kommen. Und auf dem Rückweg kannst Du dann noch Kilometer fressen.


----------



## sipaq (23. November 2009)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Allerdings hab ich jetzt bei dem Matsch-Wetter ehrlichgesagt weniger Lust über Wurzeln und Steine zu schlittern. Sobald es wieder festen Boden unter den Stollenreifen gibt, wäre ich für "echte Geländetouren"(TM)  durchaus zu begeistern.


Also ich weiß nicht, wie das bei Dir in Hanau war, aber gestern war es im Taunus wirklich größtenteils trocken auf den Trails. Man konnte es richtig gut laufen lassen ohne ständig Angst vor glitschigen Wurzeln und Steinen haben zu müssen.


----------



## Adrenalino (23. November 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> ich meine aber schon dass der taunus groß genug ist um start/ziel hohemark jeden athleten an seine grenzen zu bringen. touren mit mehr als 2.000 hm sind locker drin. man muss halt das wegenetz kennen.



Hähä, ich empfehle hierzu "Adrenalinos-Spezial-Schmerz-und-Qual-Schleifer-Sklaventreiber-Runde" über ca.78km und amtliche 2500hm


----------



## x-rossi (23. November 2009)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Hähä, ich empfehle hierzu "Adrenalinos-Spezial-Schmerz-und-Qual-Schleifer-Sklaventreiber-Runde" über ca.78km und amtliche 2500hm


kann man diese runde für mai/juni anvisieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (23. November 2009)

Jo, gute Zeit Jetzt im Herbst Winter mache mer ja alle mer so die *"Bobbelchetouren" *


----------



## Ti-Racer (23. November 2009)

Also ich hab mich gestern mal an die Steinheim-Aschaffenburg und zurücktour mal gewagt. Man ich bin immer noch voll der Noob  auf der Rückfahrt war es mehr ein Versuch nach Hause zu kommen als Fahrra zu fahren. Na gut ein kleiner Trost habe ich ja, fahre ja erst seit 3 Monaten anständig.. Auch von der Zeit Steinheim-Seligenstadt liege ich mit 50min noch ein wenig hinten.
Aber ich bleib drann !! 

Wo ist denn der Hahnekamm ? Also auf so Downhill fahren hätte ich auch mal richtig lust !


----------



## theobviousfaker (23. November 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> "held" war in diesem zusammenhang eher negativ behaftet.



Du solltest dich ausgewogener ernähren, denn offensichtlich hast du heute morgen zu wenig Ironie gefuttert


----------



## BlackTrek (23. November 2009)

Ti-Racer schrieb:


> auf der Rückfahrt war es mehr ein Versuch nach Hause zu kommen als Fahrra zu fahren.


Naja, gestern gabs ja in die Richtung eine Schippe Gegenwind.

Hahnenkamm ist das "Gebirge", das Du links siehst, wenn Du am Main lang nach Aschaffenburg fährst. Das Dumme ist, dass man immer erst hochfahren muss, um bergab zu fahren...


----------



## Google (23. November 2009)

und dann mim Rennrad runner


----------



## Adrenalino (23. November 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> kann man diese runde für mai/juni anvisieren?



Ja, könnte man anvisieren, ist ja noch Zeit hin.....


----------



## Google (23. November 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Du solltest dich ausgewogener ernähren, denn offensichtlich hast du heute morgen zu wenig Ironie gefuttert



Hey x-rossi! Unser *RiesenfleischwundenHundertfachBorrelioseGeplagterFaulpelzHELD* brauch glaub ich mal eins hinter die Mütze 



Irgendwas müßen wir damals bei seiner Erstversorgung beim Franky falsch gemacht haben 

@faker, Sausack!!


----------



## x-rossi (23. November 2009)

ja, hab auch keine ahnung, was mit ihm los ist. hätt ich ihn doch einfach da liegen lassen


----------



## theobviousfaker (23. November 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> ja, hab auch keine ahnung, was mit ihm los ist. hätt ich ihn doch einfach da liegen lassen



Jetzt weiß ich wie du dir das "Erhole dich härter!" in deiner Signatur vorstellst  Extremerholing an Ort und Stelle.


----------



## theobviousfaker (23. November 2009)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Hähä, ich empfehle hierzu "Adrenalinos-Spezial-Schmerz-und-Qual-Schleifer-Sklaventreiber-Runde" über ca.78km und amtliche 2500hm



Ich setz mal eins drauf: 180km, 3000hm Thüringer Rennsteig bei 10° und nassen Bedingungen   Wer diese Tortour einmal durch hat... der macht sowas so schnell nicht nochmal  Ich glaub deine Tour kann man schon eher genießen  Die Rennsteigaktion hat eher das Format "wieviel Qualen halte ich aus"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (23. November 2009)

na wenn das so ist, dann bist du bei adrenalinos tour natürlich auch dabei und zeigst dann hoffentlich, was ne richtig starke wade ist


----------



## Crypter (24. November 2009)

So, selbst die derzeit doch noch eher spärliche Beleuchtung sollte mich jetzt nicht weiter vom Training abhalten, wobei dort jetzt bald noch mal investiert wird, genauso wie in GPS-Gerät fürs Radel.  Regelmäßiges Training auf dem Rad und nicht nur im Kraftraum/auf dem Ruderergo muss nun nämlich sein, hab ich mich doch vorhin für das 24-Stunden-Rennen in Kelheim im Juli angemeldet, das zusätzlich zu den ganzen Regatten ansteht. Und Rad am Ring wird eventuell auch noch mitgefahren. Kelheim sehr wahrscheinlich fixed.


----------



## theobviousfaker (24. November 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> na wenn das so ist, dann bist du bei adrenalinos tour natürlich auch dabei und zeigst dann hoffentlich, was ne richtig starke wade ist



Ich zeig diesen Winter vor allem was ne faule Socke ist  Aber falls sich sone Tour ergibt wär ich vielleicht dabei. Meine ungenügende Schlechtwetterkleidung setzt dem Ganzen dieses Jahr aber Grenzen. Bin bequemlicher geworden...
Mich ziehts aber auch grad schon in die Winterdepression und da gefallen mir am Wochenende tanzende Studentinnen mehr als tanzende Regentropfen auf meiner Brille.


----------



## Google (25. November 2009)

Moin, moin

jetzt wo sich sowohl meine Verdauungsorgane als auch das Wetter wieder beruhigt haben, möchte ich morgen wieder mit einer Mainspackingrunde einsteigen. Wer fährt mit? 

*Mainspacking am Donnerstag​*
@fohns, falls Du es liest und Lust hast, können wir gerne auch um 17:45 Uhr starten.

@[email protected] Hat wer am Sonntag Lust und Zeit auf ne Geländetour auf möglichst schlammfreien Wegen? Ich hätte Zeit 


Gruß

Google


----------



## speciallady (25. November 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Moin, moin
> 
> [email protected] Hat wer am Sonntag Lust und Zeit auf ne Geländetour auf möglichst schlammfreien Wegen? Ich hätte Zeit
> 
> ...


----------



## Lanzelot (25. November 2009)

@Google

Unter Umständen wär ich auch dabei. Wann hast Du vor zu starten ?

Gruss


----------



## Google (25. November 2009)

Hallo allerseits

also die Startzeit sollte so zwischen 10:30 Uhr und 11:30 Uhr ab Druckhaus Steinheim liegen. Das wäre mir ganz recht  

Vom Tempo her lasse ich mich momentan auf alles was nach unten zeigt ein, also ein Tempo für Jedermann, Hauptsache Bewegung. Nach 2 Stunden Fahrzeit wollte ich eine Kuchenpause im Naturfreundehaus einlegen. 

Von den Kilometern werden nicht mehr als 50 Km ab/an Druckhaus zusammen kommen. Vom B8 Parkplatz (zweiter Treffpunkt) aus sind es circa 20 Km weniger.

Der erste Startzeitvorschlag bekommt den Zuschlag  Ich würde dann noch einen Last-Minute-Eintrag machen.


----------



## Chaotenkind (25. November 2009)

> Google schrieb:
> 
> 
> > jetzt wo sich sowohl meine Verdauungsorgane als auch das Wetter wieder beruhigt haben, möchte ich morgen wieder mit einer Mainspackingrunde einsteigen. Wer fährt mit?
> ...


----------



## speciallady (25. November 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits
> 
> also die Startzeit sollte so zwischen 10:30 Uhr und 11:30 Uhr ab Druckhaus Steinheim liegen. Das wäre mir ganz recht
> 
> Der erste Startzeitvorschlag bekommt den Zuschlag  Ich würde dann noch einen Last-Minute-Eintrag machen.



11:30 Uhr bitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (25. November 2009)

11:30 Uhr gerne. Vom Druckhaus ab oder ab der Parkbucht B8 zwischen dem Neuwirtshaus und Kahl? Hast Du nicht mal in Rodenbach gewohnt? Dann müßtest Du die Parkbucht kennen



Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Na toll, wenn ich zum Doc muss.


 Zumindest ist für mich Deine Äusserung toll und es lässt sich daraus schliessen , dass ich mit Dir als Mainspackingpartnerin in Zukunft wieder öfters rechnen darf  


Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Trailig oder WAB? Du weißt, gehubbel geht grad net.


Meinst Du das geht schon wieder??? Auch die WAB´s sind nicht unbedingt hubbelfrei. Ich weiß ja, dass Du immer ganz schön motiviert bist (um nicht _übermotiviert_ zu sagen ). Ich freu mich wenn Du dabei bist, aber bin mir nicht sicher ob Du Dir tatsächlich einen Gefallen damit tust. Ich denke WAB´s bei dem zu erwartenden Schlammpes kommendes WE kommt eh jedem gelegen. Ansonsten gibts auch immer eine Ausweichroute wenn tatsächlich mal der Bedarf nach Trail entsteht. Das dürfte also kein Problem sein.

Ps.: Am Sonntag scheint ja was zu gehen nur morsche werde ich wohl endlich zum zweiten Male meinen MP§ Player nutzen können.....Ooder?


----------



## bone peeler (25. November 2009)

Mhh... reizen tät mich eure Bummeltour ja auf jeden Fall. Wenn mir noch jemand auf einer Karte zeigt wo der Treffpunkt liegt und kein Regen zu vermleden ist würde ich mich kurzfristig auch anschliessen...


----------



## Google (26. November 2009)

Gib einfach in Google Maps Illertstr. 2, 63456 Hanau ein. Dann bist Du im Bilde.

Ach, ich sehe gerade, dass die bei Wettercom gestern noch den Donnerstag mit dem Mittwoch vertauscht haben Jetzt regnets heute anstatt gestern. Ich mach dann heute lieber ein Joggingversuch und vielleicht leuchtet mir mein Kleiner den Weg mit meiner alten Mirage X aus.

Grüße

Google


----------



## Chaotenkind (26. November 2009)

Ja, ja. Und ich habe gestern extra etwas früher Feierabend gemacht um noch ein wenig zu radeln, konnte mich alleine aber nicht motivieren und hab statt dessen die Kurzhanteln rausgekramt und etwas Eisen gefressen. Muss ja was gegen das dünn gewordene Ärmchen unternehmen.

Ich denke WAB geht, schön gemütlich bergauf, nicht zuviele HM, und gemäßigt bergab. Trail ist halt schlecht da ich in der Beweglichkeit noch ein wenig eingeschränkt bin.

Nicht mehr als 50 km, ich habs am Samstag gemerkt. Es hat in der Seite ganz schön gezogen.


----------



## Adrenalino (26. November 2009)

Jemand Zeit und Lust am Sonntag ab 9 Uhr Grundlage am Main zu fahren? *@x-rossi*, du vielleicht? Wir fahren ab Staustufe zunächst Ri. Offenbach, über die Fußgängerbrücke rüber nach Fechenheim, dann am Main weiter, rüber ins Mainfeld bei Bischofsheim und dort ein paar Variationen durchs "Gelände" und wieder zurück zur Staustufe.

2 Std. ohne Pause bei flotten Tempo sind geplant. Bei Interesse hier mal kurz Bescheid geben.

Ach ja : ich fahre bei jedem Wetter außer Hurrikan, Tornado, Blizzard, Zyklon und Blitzeis


----------



## speciallady (26. November 2009)

Google schrieb:


> 11:30 Uhr gerne. Vom Druckhaus ab oder ab der Parkbucht B8 zwischen dem Neuwirtshaus und Kahl? Hast Du nicht mal in Rodenbach gewohnt? Dann müßtest Du die Parkbucht kennen



Bin am sonntag dabei, ab 11.30 druckhaus. komme aus frankfurt und werde mit dem auto anreisen, sonst schaffe ich es nicht 

melde mich nochmal wegen der anfahrt,

vg sabine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drinkandbike (26. November 2009)

speciallady schrieb:


> Bin am sonntag dabei, ab 11.30 druckhaus. komme aus frankfurt und werde mit dem auto anreisen, sonst schaffe ich es nicht
> 
> melde mich nochmal wegen der anfahrt,
> 
> vg sabine




fahr doch mit der S-Bahn - hällt in hanau Steinheim

kai


----------



## bone peeler (26. November 2009)

Mhh... laut Wetter.com solls am Sonntag regnen. Dann fällts aus, oder?


----------



## speciallady (26. November 2009)

drinkandbike schrieb:


> fahr doch mit der S-Bahn - hällt in hanau Steinheim
> 
> kai



...auch ne idee, danke. melde mich noch diesbezüglich. bei wetteronline. de regnet es nicht/wenig


----------



## bone peeler (26. November 2009)

speciallady schrieb:


> ...bei wetteronline. de regnet es nicht/wenig



OK... ich verlass mich auf diese Aussage


----------



## Google (26. November 2009)

Tja, wir werden sehen was das Wetter am Sonntag bringt  

So, hier dürft Ihr Euren guten Willen zeigen 

*Sonntagstour​*
Die Tour findet nur bei Trockenheit statt! Es lohnt sich also die Server und den Thread zu beobachten. 

Ich hoffe das Wetter spielt mit. Viel bewegen konnt ich mich im November nicht 

Grüße

Google


----------



## x-rossi (26. November 2009)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> *@x-rossi*, du vielleicht?


huch! ich hab dich erst gar nicht erkannt 

also diesen sonntag komm ich nicht mit da ich - laut meinem plan (schönen gruß an Google ) - diese woche meine erholungs-/anpassungswoche habe. da kommt am sonntag nicht viel zusammen.

'n anner mal, nächsten sonntag vielleicht? da kann ich wieder 2h.


----------



## Ti-Racer (26. November 2009)

Schade, hab grad mal geschaut = 70% Regenwarscheinlichkeit. Naja, aber zischen 10 und 16 uhr soll es nur bedeckt sein. Also ich bin wenn die Tour stattfindet auch wieder dabei


----------



## Chaotenkind (27. November 2009)

Ok, schaun mer mal. Ich zahle dann die Nachmeldegebühr sollte das Wetter so gut sein, dass ich 11:30 am Druckhaus aufkreuze.


----------



## drinkandbike (27. November 2009)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Ok, schaun mer mal. Ich zahle dann die Nachmeldegebühr sollte das Wetter so gut sein, dass ich 11:30 am Druckhaus aufkreuze.




und ich muss irgendwie noch die Familie verschicken...evtl. reise ich dann per S-Bahn nach Steinheim zum Treffpunkt.

Grüsse K.


----------



## speciallady (27. November 2009)

@google: bis wieviel uhr entscheidest du, ob die tour stattfindet? und schreibst du es dann hier ein?

@drinkandbike: welche s-bahn und haltestelle muss man nehmen und wie kommt man von der haltestelle zum treffpunkt?

möchte auf alle fälle mitfahren, allerdings nicht bei dauerregen.. wetteronline.de hat leider nach unten (schlechter) prognostiziert 

vg sabine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (27. November 2009)

Also 1 bis 1 1/2 Stunden vorher müsste man es schon wissen... wegen der Anfahrt.


----------



## Lanzelot (27. November 2009)

Also ich würd auch fahren wenn es nieselt oder so..........


----------



## bone peeler (27. November 2009)

Gegen Nieselregen hab ich auch nix.


----------



## Google (27. November 2009)

Wenns genehm ist, würde ich gerne Sonntagvormittag spätestens um 9:00 Uhr entscheiden ob wir fahren oder nicht. Ich denk das reicht für jeden. 

Normalerweise wäre es eigentlich schon Samstagabend klar aber das Wetter ist mom so unbeständig, dass man letztenendes erst kurzfristig weiß wie es tatsächlich wird. Ich schau dann in die aktuelle Morgenprognose rein.

Hoffen wir mal das Beste. 

Gruß

Google


----------



## drinkandbike (28. November 2009)

so alles geregelt! Bin dabei morgen - auch wenns nieselt!

kai


----------



## bone peeler (28. November 2009)

So.. da es bei Hibike für mich keine passende lange Hose gab muss ich erstmal schauen was ich anziehe.


----------



## Erdi01 (28. November 2009)

... ich werde mich morgen früh vom Wetter überraschen lassen. Bei der humanen Startzeit werde ich wohl auch dabei sein und ca. eine Stunde früher in Dtz mim Rad starten, falls Jemand mit will.

Heute wieder nur in Läden rumgefallen, an manchen Tagen sollte man(n) das einfach sein lassen  Nun, bei dem Kurs den ich für das Teil bezahlt habe, mußte es einfach mit. Damit wäre dann auch geklärt wie es mit dem Gemini weitergeht. Es ist schon ganz aufgeregt seine neue Gespielin kennenzulernen. Die hört auf FIFTY FIVE ... ata tst tralla hobsasa ... alles drauf gesch... die sieht einfach BOMBE(r) aus


----------



## bone peeler (28. November 2009)

Wie weit ist´s denn von Dtzb nach zum Druckhaus? Würd ja mitkommen aber ich denke da kann ich in HU grad wieder umkehren


----------



## Erdi01 (29. November 2009)

... sind so 18 KM einfach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drinkandbike (29. November 2009)

bei dem Wetter muss ich ja heute noch Sonnencreme auftragen  bis später....


----------



## Google (29. November 2009)

Moin

bis später  Bin ein bisserl erkältet, bis zum Naturfreundhaus wirds aber schon gehen


----------



## bone peeler (29. November 2009)

Boah... ich kann mich ja wieder hinlegen. Hatte irgendwie 10:30 im Kopf... bis nachher


----------



## Ti-Racer (29. November 2009)

@ Speciallady 

Wo Warstn´du heut ?


----------



## drinkandbike (29. November 2009)

schöne Runde heute...


----------



## bone peeler (29. November 2009)

So... be back @ Home now. War noch fix bei Frank´s Car-Wash um das Radl sauberzukärchern und bin eben rein. Und was passiert? Es fängt an zu regnen... hatten also nochmal richtig Glück. 

Ansonsten vielen Dank für den netten Ausritt, hat mir sehr gefallen und ich denke das ich öfter mal mitfahre!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drinkandbike (29. November 2009)

Ti-Racer schrieb:


> @ Speciallady
> 
> Wo Warstn´du heut ?




hat Rücken!!!


----------



## karsten13 (29. November 2009)

Ti-Racer schrieb:


> @ Speciallady



ist der Zweit-Nick von Google


----------



## Erdi01 (29. November 2009)

Bei mir hatt auch alles gepasst. Im Hellen und VOR dem Regen @Home. Bis bald ...


----------



## karsten13 (29. November 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Bei mir hatt auch alles gepasst. Im Hellen und VOR dem Regen @Home. Bis bald ...



dito. Danke an Google-Tours  .
Auf'm Rückweg hat's nur mal kurz getröpfelt und wir hatten "leichten" Gegenwind ...

Ein paar Bilder gibt's hier.






Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Google (29. November 2009)

Danke Jungs, dass Ihr da wart! Hat richtig Spass gemacht  Können wir ruhig öfters mal so machen. 





karsten13 schrieb:


> ist der Zweit-Nick von Google


 Wartets nur ab. Irgenwann kommt auch Speciallady mit, dann glaubt Ihr mir das es sie wirklich gibt 

@Speciallady, die glauben doch echt, dass wäre mein zweiter Nickname den ich nur zur Motivation für die anderen Faulpelze nutze  Mußt unbedingt mal mitfahren.

Hmmmm. 8 Leute heut....



Grüße

Google


----------



## Ti-Racer (29. November 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> ist der Zweit-Nick von Google



LOL 

Hat echt Spaß gemacht und freue mich schon echt auf nächstes Jahr im Frühling. Bin mal gespannt was Googletours da noch für uns zum fahren hat.

@ Karsten Danke für die Bilder !! Hab garnicht gemerkt das welche gemacht wurden.


----------



## speciallady (29. November 2009)

hallo jungs,

tut mir leid, dass es heute nicht bei mir geklappt hat. bin ganz neidisch, wenn ich eure bilder sehe.... bei mir hat es nur zum joggen gereicht.

ich bin wirklich nicht der 2. nickname von google 

werde ich euch das nächste mal beweisen,

lg speciallady


----------



## 8november2002 (29. November 2009)

Ich fand es auch super heute!
Grüße an alle
Thomas


----------



## Marcus (30. November 2009)

Hier geht es weiter: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=434736


----------

